# Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Augusztus 12)

A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.

Így elkerülhető, hogy a nem megfelelő beírások a későbbiekben törlésre kerüljenek.

Itt írhattok bármiről és folyamatosan, lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,
minden, ami nem sértő, nem ízléstelen, nem kötekedő.

Így offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, *amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.

Ha elértétek *a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt minimum egy óra ( legközelebbi fórum motor trissítéskor) *
türelmi idő, *a fórum összes szolgálatát igénybe tudjátok venni.*

*Ami még fontos:
A beírt üzenet nem tartalmazhat linket és Email címet ! *

_Kellemes és hasznos fórumozást kívánok !
zsuzsanna03
kormányos_


_*********_

*FIGYELEM - fontos !!!*

*Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content. *

*A canadahun nem fogja engedni, bemutatni, vagy megtalalashoz iranyitast adni olyan tartalmu anyagot ami a copyright altal vedett, *
*csak akkor ha legalis engedely van ra.*


----------



## hurkagyurka321 (2010 November 26)

forteen


----------



## Bogi Zsuzsi (2011 Augusztus 13)

köszönjük szépen!


----------



## jozsikatuning (2011 Augusztus 13)




----------



## jozsikatuning (2011 Augusztus 13)

Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
Jozsef Attila


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

Kufircnak küldöm az első szavaimat ezen a fúrumon, a sok segítségért!
"Az élet tengerén van egy kicsi sziget, BOLDOGSÁG a neve, az legyen a TIED!!!"


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

A melletted elfolyó vízből csak az a Tied, amit kimerítesz, 
A lefolyt évekből, csak az, amit felhasználtál.


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

"És érezzék egy kézfogásból rólad?
hogy jót akarsz és te is tiszta jó vagy.
S egy tekintetük elhitesse véled,
Szép dologért élsz és érdemes élned." (Váci Mihály)


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

Sok ember fog ki- és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben. (Eleanor Roosevelt)


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

2x2 néha 5 DD


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

E két szót tartsd meg: MINDIG és SOHA
Légy boldog MINDIG, boldogtalan SOHA.


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ne akarj hamar felnőni,
Mindjárt nagylány lenni, 
Mert az élet nehéz,
S, akkor újra kislány akarsz lenni.


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

A legjobb gyémánt az, mely nem tűr karcolást.
A legnemesebb szív pedig az, mely inkább vérzik, sem hogy sebezne mást.


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

Mintha pásztortűz ég őszi éjszakákon, 
Messziről lobogva tenger pusztaságon:


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben.


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek.


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

Hárman sem bírnátok súlyos buzogányát,
Parittyaköveit, öklelő kopjáját;


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

Elhűlnétek, látva rettenetes pajzsát,
És, kit a csizmáján viselt sarkantyúját.


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

"Nyomó rúdat félkezével kapta vala,
Buda felé azzal útat mutatja vala."


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

"...hogy Budából Tholdi György megjő vala,
öccsét...gyakran feddi vala."


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

"Öccsére, Miklósra nagy haragja vala,
szerető szolgáját mert megölte vala."


----------



## virita (2011 Augusztus 13)

"Igen keserűli Miklóst az ő anyja;
Titkon azért őtet éléssel táplálja."


----------



## Kufirc (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ha még 20-at írsz... szó kerül a cseh vitézre is


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok !
Még csak most ismerkedem a renszerrel,korommal ellenétben (63) zöldfülü vagyok.Remélem,csak egy ideig...Üdv : Luigi48


----------



## vesztian (2011 Augusztus 13)

1+1=2


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

1 az keveseb a 2-nél


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

"Az élet nem egy habos torta"
Tanu


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

"Houston We have a problem"
Apollo 13


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

fuss Forest fuss


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Bárcsak egy légy lenne a világ, én meg egy összetekert újságpapír!
Al bundy


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Azt hiszed a te szarod nem büdös? Red - A remény rabjai


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Hol van anya, és ki ez a tuti tinibuksza itt a konyhában? (Diszkópatkányok)


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

A jegyszedőnek az anyja egy malomtulajdonos kulák szeretője volt. Bevallotta. (Tanú)


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Nagyon sok vért veszítettél, de a nagy részét megtaláltuk.


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Olyan piszok meno vagyok hogy a telefonszamomat az egesz orszagbol dijtalanul lehet hivni. 1-800, perfekt. (Ford Fairlane kalandjai)


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Csinálunk egy furnyákos csapdát! -és milyen az a furnyákos csapda? -firmányosan furnyákos , nem tök mind1??? ( TaXi)


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

. Ha ököllel jobb vagy Nickynél, ő baseballütővel jön neked. Ha nálad kés van, ő pisztolyt ránt. És ha nálad is pisztoly van? Akkor jobb, ha gyorsan megölöd, mert ő addig nem áll le, amíg egyikőtök meg nem hal. (Casino)


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Scott, te nem vagy elég genya!!! Te csak egy félgenya vagy, a genyák pudingja, a genyák diétás kólája!!! (Austin Power 2- az istnei Dr. Genya)


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Szólj a szakinak,verjen ki egy túrós batyut. Legyen inkább kettő. És csőposta a csöcsödre, cunci! (Képtelen képregény)


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Puska kellet volna baszdmeg! (Ponyvaregény)


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Én nem hiszek Istenben, de félek tőle. -Én hiszek Istenben és Kaiser Souze-tól félek.


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Semmi sem biztos, csak a halál. De még akkor is beszélhetsz Istennel.


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

-Hé, itt senki nem néz tévét? Tinibálvány vagyok! Hát nem ismernek meg? Én vagyok a Piteb*szó!!
-Befelé!
-Hát igen, a sitten majd te leszel a pite...


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

"A nagyapám azt mondta: Nem eshet minden nap!"


----------



## keletom2 (2011 Augusztus 13)

You're the wrong guy in the wrong place at the wrong time. – Die Hard 2


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*első*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


 első hozzászólás


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*második*

 második


Juti62 írta:


> első hozzászólás


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

harmadik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

negyedik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

ötödik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

hatodik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

hetedik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

nyolcadik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

kilencedik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

tizedik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

tizenegyedik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

tizenkettedik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

tizenharmadik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

tizennegyedik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

tizenötödik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

tizenhatodik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

tizenhetedik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## Juti62 (2011 Augusztus 14)

huszadik


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Proba1


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Hajrá!


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Vannak árnyékok, amelyek olyan hosszúak, hogy még a fény előtt megérkeznek.


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Sohasem értettem, hogy mi is az emberi civilizáció lényege, ha folyton csak öldökölni akarjuk egymást. Az igazság az, hogy az életet időnként eluralja a káosz, a véletlen, az esetlegesség.


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Utánam honvággyal tekintenének
Az ajtók mind, és mind a pitvarok,
Szeretnék mindent, mindent magammal vinni -
És mindent itt hagyok.


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Amikor elvakult embert akarunk felvilágosítani, ugyanarra a reakcióra kell számítanunk, mint amikor a pupillába világítunk - beszűkül.


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Tele van a hajad kosszal,
meglocsollak Domestosszal!


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*– Megszelídíteni, azt jelenti: kapcsolatot teremteni. 
– Kapcsolatot teremteni? – kérdezte a kis herceg. 
– Úgy bizony – mondta a róka. 
– Te pillanatnyilag nem vagy számomra más, mint egy ugyanolyan kisfiú, mint a többi száz meg százezer. De ha megszelídítesz, szükségünk lesz egymásra. Egyetlen leszel a számomra a világon. És én is egyetlen leszek a számodra.*


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*Élni annyi,*

mint röhögni a halálon,
és belehalni a röhögésbe.


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*A szem rágógumija*

a televízió.


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*A pénznek nincs szaga,*

legföljebb annak akinek nincs pénze.


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Ne igyekezz mindent megtudni, mert akkor nem tanulsz semmit.


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

A bolond iskolája nem a szó, hanem a baj


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

a csók bűn, de vétek kihagyni!


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

A mi kis földünkön ebben a percben 300 millió ember eszik, 200 millió TV-zik, 150 millió alszik, 90 millió szexel. Csak egy hülye olvassa az SMS-emet.


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Figyelem! A PIN kódja 20 másodpercen belül automatikusan megváltozik!


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Nem az az igazi barát, aki ha nevetsz, veled nevet, 
Hanem az, aki ha sírsz, letörli könnyeidet.


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Amikor valakiben nagyon meg akarunk bízni,talán észre sem vesszük, hogy folyamatosan csalódást okoz nekünk..


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Az élet olyan mint egy doboz bonbon, nem tudhatod hogy mit veszel belőle.


----------



## Kartal69 (2011 Augusztus 14)

Amikor úgy érzed hogy, na akkor dehogy!


----------



## csi_csi87 (2011 Augusztus 14)

vagy vesz egy masikat

na ez jo

istenem de szokek)=))

elteved vagy ures a feje s nem zuhan gyorsan)


----------



## szori (2011 Augusztus 15)




----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 15)

Nagyon köszönöm_!_


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 15)




----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 15)

:..:


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)




----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

verselni fogok :-D


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

egy megérett a meggy


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

három, majd haza várom


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

négy biz oda nem mégy


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

öt nananana


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

hat ....


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

hét


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]séták az utcákon
vezetnek a kövek
társam a csend
és a lámpafény követ[/FONT]


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]talpam alá simul
a hullott, tört levél[/FONT]


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]gázolok a tegnap
foszlott szőnyegén[/FONT]


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]köröttem árnyak
mint én magam vagyok[/FONT]


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]megyek és minden rosszat
magam mögött hagyok[/FONT]


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]gallérom ráncába hideg
nyálkás pára bújik[/FONT]


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]kalapomra a közönyös
Hold fénye hullik[/FONT]


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]ölelésed emléke
még langy melegbe burkol[/FONT]


----------



## rsolya (2011 Augusztus 15)

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]ez az édes érzés
jön csak velem a múltból[/FONT]


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

nagyon szepen koszonom a 20 hozzaszolashoz kapcsolodo tanacsot
nagyon szeretnek en is az allando tagok soraba bekerulni ugyanis itt nagyon sok hasznos dolgot talaltam amit mar nagyon reg karesek


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

abc


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

def


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

ghi


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

khgbgdbb


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

bgfjki


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

ghklbbnx


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

mnng


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

mkio


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

:d


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

fghs


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

:11:vbgj


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

dfhbmzxcd


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

szmkou


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

mjghd


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

zcvb mjhg fdsa


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

mkfds


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

koszi


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Isten, áldd meg a magyart


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Jó kedvvel, bőséggel,


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Nyújts feléje védő kart,


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Ha küzd ellenséggel;


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Bal sors akit régen tép,


----------



## balazs hajni (2011 Augusztus 16)

ez lesz a 20-dik majd 48 ora elteltevel most mar en is tagja lehetek a forumnak?
meg egyszer koszonom!


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Hozz rá víg esztendőt,


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Megbűnhődte már e nép


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

A múltat s jövendőt!


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Őseinket felhozád
Kárpát szent bércére,


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Általad nyert szép hazát
Bendegúznak vére.


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

S merre zúgnak habjai
Tiszának, Dunának,


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Árpád hős magzatjai
Felvirágozának.


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Értünk Kunság mezein
Ért kalászt lengettél,


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Tokaj szőlővesszein
Nektárt csepegtettél.
Zászlónk gyakran plántálád


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Vad török sáncára,
S nyögte Mátyás bús hadát
Bécsnek büszke vára.


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Hajh, de bűneink miatt
Gyúlt harag kebledben,
S elsújtád villámidat
Dörgő fellegedben,
Most rabló mongol nyilát
Zúgattad felettünk,
Majd töröktől rabigát
Vállainkra vettünk.


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Hányszor zengett ajkain
Ozman vad népének
Vert hadunk csonthalmain
Győzedelmi ének!
Hányszor támadt tenfiad
Szép hazám, kebledre,
S lettél magzatod miatt
Magzatod hamvvedre!


----------



## kismarta (2011 Augusztus 16)

Bújt az üldözött, s felé
Kard nyúlt barlangjában,
Szerte nézett s nem lelé
Honját e hazában,
Bércre hág és völgybe száll,
Bú s kétség mellette,
Vérözön lábainál,
S lángtenger fölette.


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

Sok szuper zenét szeretnék veletek megosztani


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

...meg könyvet


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

...meg verseket :4:


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

pl.: Etta James


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

és Betsy Pecanins


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

egy kis Diana Krall


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

vagy Boris Vian


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

stb...​


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

stb...


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

meg persze egy kis József Attila


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

vagy Karinthy


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

Ady


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

és már csak öt kell


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

négy


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

három


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

kettő


----------



## lehimuki (2011 Augusztus 16)

és vége


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

„A bátorság nem a félelem hiánya, sokkal inkább egy döntés, hogy a félelemnél van, ami fontosabb. Lehet, hogy a bátrak nem élnek örökké, de aki óvatos, egyáltalán nem él.” (Neveletlen hercegnő c. film)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

“Maradj a jelenben. Semmit sem tehetsz, hogy megváltoztasd a múltat, a jövő pedig soha nem lesz pontosan olyan, amilyennek tervezed vagy reméled. Fájdalmad, félelmed és dühöd, sajnálkozásod és bűntudatod, irigységed és terveid és sóvárgásaid csak a múltban vagy a jövőben élnek.” (Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

“Ha valamit nem szeretsz, változtass rajta! Ha változtatni nem tudsz, változtass azon, ahogy gondolkodsz róla! Csak ne panaszkodj!” (Maya Angelou)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

“A legnagyobb hiba, amit az életben elkövethetsz, az a folyamatos rettegés attól, hogy hibázni fogsz.”	(Elbert Hubbard)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

„A túl merev elvek életveszélyesek tudnak lenni.”	(Mérő László)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

„Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben.”	(Daniel L. Reardon)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

„Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést.”	(Albert Einstein)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

„Egyetlen kaland többet ér, mint ezer egyforma nap, amit kényelemben és jólétben töltök.” (Paulo Coelho)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

„Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg.”	(Giovanni Boccaccio)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

„Lassan haladok, de sosem hátrafelé.” (Abraham Lincoln)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

„A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.” (Bob Dylan)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

„…én vagyok a Sorsom Ura, Lelkem Kapitánya.” (William Ernest Henley: Invictus)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

„Nincsen kanál!” (Neo, a Matrix moziból)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

„You must be the change you wish to see in the world.” by Gandhi


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

„A lehetetlen csupán egy nagy szó, amellyel a kis emberek dobálóznak, mert számukra könnyebb egy készen kapott világban élni, mint felfedezni magukban az erőt a változtatásra. A lehetetlen nem tény. Hanem vélemény. A lehetetlen nem kinyilvánítás. Hanem kihívás. A lehetetlen lehetőség. A lehetetlen múló pillanat. A lehetetlen nem létezik.” (Muhammad Ali)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

„Nem az van hatással a jelenre, amit a múltban tettél, hanem amit a jelenben teszel, az teszi jóvá a múltat és változtatja meg a jövőt.”
(Paulo Coelho)


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

stb...


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

tizennyolc


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

neunzehn


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

twenty


----------



## flad (2011 Augusztus 16)

+1


----------



## fandrew (2011 Augusztus 16)




----------



## fandrew (2011 Augusztus 16)

"a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek" oldalon ki lehetne javítani a linket...


----------



## fandrew (2011 Augusztus 16)

de ezt nem a megfelelő helyen jelzem ofkóz.


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

Hú, ezt tényleg lehet így? Kipróbálom...


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

Na, hát úgy látszik, tényleg.


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

Ó, és már a számlálót is megtaláltam


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

Lassan de biztosan haladok.


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

És mire beírom a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

...addigra a 48 óra is letelik...


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

...na jó, az talán kicsit lassabban


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

...közben azon gondolkodom...


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

...hogy biztosan normális módon is összeszedhetném a szükséges hozzászólásszámot...


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

...de így elsőre nagyon bonyolultnak tűnik az oldal szerkezete...


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

...mondjuk elsőre a facebook is annak tűnt...


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

...és végül elég jól belejöttem


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

De most azért szétnézek, a maradék 7 hozzászólást megpróbálom értelmesen elküldeni.


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

...hm, inkább visszatértem...


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

...nem kotyogok bele csak úgy összevissza másba...


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

...ahhoz meg nincs kedvem...


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

...hogy hosszan végigolvassak egy-egy témát.


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

És így a hozzászólásaim végéhez közeledve...


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

...már csak az a kérdés izgatja a fantáziámat,


----------



## Katacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

hogy mennyi ehhez hasonló értelmetlen szómenés lehet még ezen az oldalon. De mindegy, végre megvan a 20, és már csak 2 nap, hogy rendes tag legyek!


----------



## gidacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## gidacs (2011 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## keri.santti (2011 Augusztus 16)

Nekem ez lesz a 20.  
Várom, hogy leteljen a 48 óra.
Köszönöm a lehetőséget itt, de a szójátékok nagyon szórakoztatóak voltak. Utoljára kisgyerekként, a nagymamámmal és a testvéremmel játszottunk ilyet.


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 16)

*-*

Tralala


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 16)

Nothing can stop me now, coz I don't care anymore..


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 16)

A szabadság szolgaság


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 16)

A tudatlanság erő


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 16)

A háború béke


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 16)

But surely, you can't be serious!


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 16)

I am serious. And don't call me Shirley!


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Azért ez könnyít így az elején...


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 16)

yepp


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 16)

Tizenöten a halott ládáján


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 16)

nagyon sok az érdekes téma fenn...


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 16)

órákat el tudok lenni


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Tizenöten a halott ládáján?


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Hol van az üziszámláló? hogy tudjam h még mennyit kell ?


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 16)

jah megvan


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 16)

JOhohó, meg egy palack rum!


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Mire beírom a 20.-at le is telik a 48 óra  ez jóóó


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 16)

gin


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 16)

A kincses sziget, Robert Louis Stevenson.
Tényleg izgi, olvasd el


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 16)

és tonik


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 16)

kalandos story?


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 16)

Hmmm... ...^-^-^-^-^-^-^-...


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 16)

Ja, igen
Kalózos


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Te sokat olvasol? én mostanában kaptam rá...de annyi minden érdekel , mindig belekezdek valami újba... hehe


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 17)

a kalózokat csípem...  nem lehet rossz


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 17)

sort kerítek rá


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 17)

Abszolút én is így vagyok vele!
Egyszerre mindig két, három könyvet is olvasok és mindig tervezek valami újabbat


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 17)

Mit írjak, mit írjak.. Ez a 14.


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 17)

Ez a tizenötödik


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 17)

Soha senkinek ne mesélj el semmit. Ha elmeséled, mindenki hiányozni kezd.


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 17)

England expects every men to do his duty!


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 17)

5226 és 87412 az 92638


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 17)

WHY am i here??! For teaparties!


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 17)

És a függöny legördül... Takk... Takk!


----------



## hmfailure (2011 Augusztus 17)

Happiness in marriage is entirely a matter of chance.


----------



## Laci_arad (2011 Augusztus 17)

szep jo napot mindenkinek


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 17)




----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 17)

Grat az oldalhoz!


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

9


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

az ünnepélyes 10


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

és 12


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

türelmes 14


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

tehetetlen 15


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

tétlen 16


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

tellhetetlen 17


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Tapasztalatlan 18


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

és már majdnem ott


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

A jubileumi 20. hozzászólásom örömére -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzQ-c1TjtTk


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## Gekko24 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Na még mindig nem enged. Gondolom azért mert a regisztráció VISSZAIGAZOLÁSÁTÓL számított két nap kell és nem csak simán a regisztrációtól.


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Keződjék a gyűjtögetés...


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Egy


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Kettő


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Három


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Nééégy


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Öööt


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Hat


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Hééét


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Nyolc


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

*gyűjtök*

Kezdem gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Kilenc


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Nem vagyok kanadai, bár ez a lehetőség 20 évvel ezelőtt komolyan felmerült bennem.


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Tíííz


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

De egyedül nem mertem belevágni.


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Aki bújt...


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

És nem szeretem a hideget.


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

aki nem...


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Úgyhogy mint Széchenyi...


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

jövök


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

... kalandvágyból itthon maradtam.


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

majd


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

vissza


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

És hét.


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Persze semmi sem lehetetlen.


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

később


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Még én is fotózhatom a Niagarát.


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

ha még nincs meg a 20...


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Habár ennek kicsi a valószínűsége.


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Tizenegy.


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Kérem kedves angolul tudó barátaimat, hogy ezt fordítsák le:


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Éc, péc, kapuléc, csimpilimpi, hova mész?


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Tizennégy.


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Tizenöt.


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Tizenhat.


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Tizenhét.


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Tizennyolc.


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Tizenkilenc.


----------



## lion8 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Hajrá!!


----------



## Eszter B (2011 Augusztus 17)

Nah, ez az utolsó asszem...


----------



## tade_m (2011 Augusztus 17)

lion8 írta:


> Éc, péc, kapuléc, csimpilimpi, hova mész?



Aids, paids, cupoolaids, chimpee-leempee, where are you going?

:!:


----------



## tade_m (2011 Augusztus 17)

Oroszul tudók figyelmébe:

ja tózse tü nyet hárásó tózse tü nyet!


Megoldás: ha vki igényli megmondom...


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Én kiváncsi vagyok a megfejtésre .


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

nos ??


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

A rénszarvas mászik fel a szilvafára. Látja ezt a medve és megkérdezi:
- Te rénszarvas, minek mész oda?
- Almát enni.
- De hiszen ez szilvafa.
- Nem baj, hoztam magammal.


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Két veréb ül a fán. Az egyik megszólal:
- Engedj középre!


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

A hangyák motoroznak. Egyszer csak az első hirtelen fékezve megáll. A többiek odasereglenek köré és megkérdezik:
- Miért álltál meg?
- Semmi, csak egy bogár ment szemembe


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Két jegesmedve megy a sivatagban.
- Te milyen nagy jég lehetett itt!
- Honnan veszed?
- Hát milyen vastagon beszórták!


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

haladok


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Két hangya megy az erdőben. Egyszer csak találnak egy elefántot. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Te, én elszaladok a többiekért, te meg addig vigyázz, hogy el ne menjen.
El is szalad a másik hangya, aztán egy idő múlva az elefánt is odébbáll. Jönnek vissza a hangyák, és az elefánt sehol.
Kérdezik a hangyát:
- Hol az elefánt?
- Elment.
- Ne hazudj biztos megzabáltad, még most is zsíros a szád széle


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

19 és jön a cél ........


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

köszönöm


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek továbbra is ....


----------



## Liv67 (2011 Augusztus 17)

"Istenem, adj erőt, hogy megváltoztassam, amit meg tudok változtatni, türelmet, hogy elviseljem, amit nem tudok megváltoztatni - és bölcsességet, hogy dönteni tudjak a kettő között."


----------



## Liv67 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok! teljesen uj vagyok itt és nekem is kell 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## Liv67 (2011 Augusztus 17)

tehát a harmadik


----------



## Liv67 (2011 Augusztus 17)

meg a negyedik


----------



## Liv67 (2011 Augusztus 17)

ötödik


----------



## Liv67 (2011 Augusztus 17)

hatodik


----------



## Liv67 (2011 Augusztus 17)

hetedik


----------



## Liv67 (2011 Augusztus 17)

nyolcadik


----------



## Liv67 (2011 Augusztus 17)

kilencedik


----------



## Liv67 (2011 Augusztus 17)

tizedik


----------



## Liv67 (2011 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## Liv67 (2011 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## hama0517 (2011 Augusztus 17)




----------



## hama0517 (2011 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## hama0517 (2011 Augusztus 17)

És meg van a 20.!!!!! Juhéjjjjjj ;-)


----------



## ane88 (2011 Augusztus 17)

ok


----------



## Nancy47 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Nagyon örülök,hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt.


----------



## Nancy47 (2011 Augusztus 17)

..és ez a szép tizenyolcas...


----------



## Nancy47 (2011 Augusztus 17)

akarom mondani.. tizenkilences


----------



## Nancy47 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Merre vagy húszas ???


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

hi


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

üdv


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

Bonjours


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

salut


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

ciao


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

olah


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

ez mire jó?


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

még


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

már a féltáv megvan


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

a


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

i


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

l


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 18)

:d


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

hi


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

c


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

j


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

k


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

é


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

vége


----------



## ptallos (2011 Augusztus 18)

hi


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

A


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

B


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

C


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

D


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

E


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

f


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

g


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

h


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

i


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

j


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

k


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

l


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

m


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

n


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

p


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

q


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

r


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

s


----------



## peter.molnar (2011 Augusztus 18)

t


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

Több dolgok vannak földön és égen Horatio, mintsem bölcselmetek álmodni képes (Shakespeare)


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

A balszerencse csak azt verheti le, akit a jószerencse megszédített. (Seneca)


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

A béke ott kezdődik, ahol az elvárás megszűnik.


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

A kudarcok a tanulási folyamat részei. Negatív élményeimet pozitívvá tudom alakítani, ha pozitív a hozzáállásom. Tudom, minden azért történik, hogy én jobb legyek!


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

A béke útja: az "én" hegyének megmászása. Ha önzetlenül tudunk szeretni másokat, az megkönnyíti a mászást. Addig látjuk sötéten a dolgokat, amíg a szeretet fénye ki nem árad a lélek lámpásából. (Sylvia Browne)


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

A boldogság olyan ajtókon érkezik, amikről nem is sejtetted, hogy nyitva hagytad.


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

A lélek sugárzása széppé varázsolja az embert. Az ember szépsége összhangot teremt a házban. Az otthon összhangja rendet teremt a hazában. S, ha az országban rend honol, béke köszönt a világra.


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

A halogatás ostobaság. Holnap ugyanúgy döntened kell, miért ne tennéd meg már ma? Azt hiszed, holnap bölcsebb leszel? Holnap csak öregebb leszel... (Osho)


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

A hit a szélhez hasonló csilingelésre készteti a szélcsendben hallgató csengettyűt. A hit megszólaltatja lelked hangjait, és az öröm felé röpíti. (Sylvia Browne)


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

Az élet valójában nagyon egyszerű: amit adunk, azt kapjuk vissza.


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

A jóságnak nincsenek határai! (Jampolsky)


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

A hit akkor a leghatékonyabb, ha önmagunk és Isten erejében bízunk. (Sylvia Browne)


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

A kreativitás az a minőség, amit a cselekedeteidbe viszel. (Osho)


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

A kudarc az, amivel Isten tudtunkra adja: "Ne haragudj, de most rossz irányba mész. (Oprah Winfrey)


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

Az élet szépség: csodáld meg! (Teréz anya)


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

Senki sem érdemli meg könnyeidet, aki pedig megérdemli az nem fog sírásra késztetni. (Gabriel García Marquez)


----------



## mangaArts (2011 Augusztus 18)

Csak mert valaki nem úgy szeret téged, ahogy te szeretnéd, az még nem jelenti, hogy nem szeret téged szíve minden szeretetével. (Gabriel García Marquez)


----------



## nazariolima (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Szerb Antal 1.*

Nincs más hátra kedvenc könyvemből idézek:
"Hát ez a házasság, gondolta, ennyire nem érti, ilyen reménytelen minden magyarázat? Igaz, hogy én sem értem."


----------



## nazariolima (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Szerb Antal 2.*

Egy pillanatig felmerült benne az a természetes női gondolat, hogy Mihály esetleg egy másik nő társaságában mulatott, de azután
elvetette mint teljes lehetetlenséget. Eltekintve az ilyesmi abszolút illetlenségétől, tudta jól, hogy Mihály milyen félénk és óvatos minden ismeretlen nővel szemben, mennyire fél a betegségektől, mennyire sajnálja a pénzt, és különben is milyen kevéssé érdeklik a nők.


----------



## nazariolima (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Szerb Antal 3.*

Mindez, az egész nagyon elsüllyedt hónap most felkelt benne, amint ott állt a San Vitale
székesegyházban, a csodálatos, világoszöld tónusú mozaik előtt. Ifjúsága oly intenzitással ütött
belé, hogy elszédült, és neki kellett támaszkodnia az egyik oszlopnak. De csak egy pillanatig
tartott, azután megint komoly ember lett.


----------



## nazariolima (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Szerb Antal 4.*

De mégis, nincsen végzetesebb dolog a
világon egy nő számára, mint a férj barátainak a véleménye.


----------



## angi94 (2011 Augusztus 18)

‎"Tudsz szeretni talán egy évig, egy hónapig, egy napig vagy csak egy óráig. És abban az órában el is hiszem, hogy valóban szeretsz, olyan őszintén, mint bárki más. De ha letelik az óra, nem szeretsz tovább. Szeretsz egy másikat, aztán egy másikat. A szerelmed igen nagylelkű, de rendkívül fájdalmas..."


----------



## angi94 (2011 Augusztus 18)

‎"Nem számít, mit gondol rólad a világ: állj be a fénybe, és élvezd a ragyogást."


----------



## angi94 (2011 Augusztus 18)

Csók közben minden gondod feleded, egy kis időre megszűnik létezni a világ. Csak Ő és Te. A csók közben érzett lebegés- érzés az egyik legjobb dolog a világon. Bárcsak örökké tartana


----------



## angi94 (2011 Augusztus 18)

Nem nézhetsz vissza, ha egyszer eldöntötted, hogy mindent és mindenkit magad mögött kell hagynod. Vágd ki és dobd el a szíved, ha kell. Szakítsd ki magadból minden olyan porcikádat, ami maradásra késztetne, semmi ne maradjon benned, ami gátolhat abban, hogy eltűnj. Ha erre képes vagy, csak akkor tudsz megszabadulni a kínoktól.


----------



## angi94 (2011 Augusztus 18)

Olyan voltam neked,mint egy rossz helyen tett nagy eskü.Újra és újra vissza akartam térni hozzád,pedig megannyi fájdalmat okoztál.Kerestelek mindenütt,ahol csak jártam,mindenben téged szerettelek volna látni,és láttalak is.Te az én sötét életembe behatoló könnyemből felhőt formáló örömöm voltál.A leghatalmasabb szerelemmel szerettelek.Az idők végéig sorsom leszel te,akkor is,ha ezer másik szerelem is jön helyette.


----------



## angi94 (2011 Augusztus 18)

‎"Csak azt tudtam, hogy minden másodperc, amit vele töltök, csak növelni fogja a később elszenvedett fájdalmat. Mint egy drogosnak, akinek nincs elég anyaga, közeledett a végítélet. Minél többre van szükség most, annál nehezebb lesz, amikor kifogytam a cuccból..."


----------



## angi94 (2011 Augusztus 18)

‎"Az egyedüllét nem egyenlő a magánnyal. A magány ugyanis az, amikor az ember nincs kibékülve azzal, amit a tükörben lát. Aki valamiért képtelen kilépni a saját falai közül. De nem mindenféleképpen marad magányos az az ember, aki falakat, rosszabb esetben várakat épít maga köré, mert jön egy szerencsés ember, aki lerombolja azokat. Az viszont örökké magányos lesz, aki úgy érzi, nem érdemli meg, hogy szeressék."


----------



## angi94 (2011 Augusztus 18)

Akkor szeretünk valakit, ha megadjuk neki a szabadságot, hogy az legyen, ami szeretne lenni, ott legyen, ahol szeretne lenni! Akkor szeretünk valakit, ha megengedjük neki, hogy szabad akaratából legyen része életünknek.


----------



## angi94 (2011 Augusztus 18)

Nem tudom, ön hogy van ezzel a dologgal, de én harcban állok az idővel. Barátom és ellenségem egyszerre. Meg akarom tartani, és le akarom győzni.


----------



## angi94 (2011 Augusztus 18)

Egy s más tekintetben merőben rosszul ítélem meg a jellemet; van, akit sokkal vidámabbnak, mást komolyabbnak, eszesebbnek vagy éppenséggel balgábbnak gondolok a valóságosnál; s magam sem tudom, miből eredt, mi okozta a tévedést. Olykor az irányítja véleményünket, hogy ki-ki mit mond magáról; gyakran az, amit más mond róla, s nem szánunk időt a megfontolásra és az ítéletre.


----------



## angi94 (2011 Augusztus 18)

"A szerelem olyan, mint a felhők az égen, mielőtt előbújik a nap. Nem érintheted meg őket, jól tudod, de érzed az eső illatát, a virágok és a szomjas föld örömét egy forró nap után. A szerelmet sem tudod megérinteni, de érzed a boldogságot, amely mindent áthat."


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

*hello*

Sziasztok, mindenki!


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

*hi*

hello!


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

*köszi*

köszi!


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

hú ez nekem is hasznos!


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

hahó!


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

wow, na ez klassz


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

Szevasz!


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

halihó


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

halihó


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

hahoo


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

nekem is!


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

hello

Mindenkinek üdv

hello

hello

hello

hello

hello

hello

hello

hello


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

nagyon szép!


----------



## gidacs (2011 Augusztus 18)

hali


----------



## pannusanyája (2011 Augusztus 19)

köszi


----------



## pannusanyája (2011 Augusztus 19)

a


----------



## pannusanyája (2011 Augusztus 19)

b


----------



## pannusanyája (2011 Augusztus 19)

cde


----------



## pannusanyája (2011 Augusztus 19)

fgh


----------



## pannusanyája (2011 Augusztus 19)

ijk


----------



## pannusanyája (2011 Augusztus 19)

lmn


----------



## NTÉ (2011 Augusztus 19)

A jó házasságban nincs egyenlőtlen és egyenlő. Mindkét fél hiányt tölt be a másikban, mindkettő gondolatot ad a gondolatnak, célt a célnak, akaratot az akaratnak, s így gazdagodnak ők. Egy lélek és egy test. Együtt dobbanó szív: egy élet.
Alfred Tennyson


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

- Jó napot! - mondta a róka. 
- Jó napot! - felelte udvariasan a kis herceg. Megfordult, de nem látott senkit. 
- Itt vagyok az almafa alatt - mondta a hang. 
- Ki vagy? - kérdezte a kis herceg. - Csinosnak csinos vagy... 
- Én vagyok a róka - mondta a róka. 
- Gyere, játsszál velem - javasolta a kis herceg. - Olyan szomorú vagyok...


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

- Nem játszhatom veled - mondta a róka. - Nem vagyok megszelídítve. 
- Ó, bocsánat! - mondta a kis herceg. Némi tűnődés után azonban hozzátette: - Mit jelent az, hogy "megszelídíteni"? 
- Te nem vagy idevalósi - mondta a róka. - Mit keresel? 
- Az embereket keresem - mondta a kis herceg. - Mit jelent az, hogy "megszelídíteni"? 
- Az embereknek - mondta a róka - puskájuk van, és vadásznak. Mondhatom, nagyon kellemetlen! Azonfölül tyúkot is tenyésztenek. Ez minden érdekességük. Tyúkokat keresel? 
- Nem - mondta a kis herceg. - Barátokat keresek. Mit jelent az, hogy "megszelídíteni"? 
- Olyasmi, amit nagyon is elfelejtettek - mondta a róka. - Azt jelenti: kapcsolatokat teremteni.


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

- Kapcsolatokat teremteni? 
- Úgy bizony - mondta a róka. - Te pillanatnyilag nem vagy számomra más, mint egy ugyanolyan kisfiú, mint a többi száz- meg százezer. És szükségem sincs rád. Ahogyan neked sincs énrám. Számodra én is csak ugyanolyan róka vagyok, mint a többi száz- meg százezer. De ha megszelídítesz, szükségünk lesz egymásra. Egyetlen leszel számomra a világon. És én is egyetlen leszek a te számodra... 
- Kezdem érteni - mondta a kis herceg. - Van egy virág... az, azt hiszem, megszelídített engem...


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

- Lehet - mondta a róka. - Annyi minden megesik a Földön... 
- Ó, ez nem a Földön volt - mondta a kis herceg. 
A róka egyszeriben csupa kíváncsiság lett. 
- Egy másik bolygón? 
- Igen. 
- Vannak azon a bolygón vadászok? 
- Nincsenek. 
- Lám, ez érdekes. Hát tyúkok? 
- Nincsenek. 
- Semmi sem tökéletes - sóhajtott a róka. De aztán visszatért a gondolatára: - Nekem bizony egyhangú az életem. Én tyúkokra vadászom, az emberek meg énrám vadásznak. Egyik tyúk olyan, mint a másik; és egyik ember is olyan, mint a másik. Így aztán meglehetősen unatkozom. De ha megszelídítesz, megfényesednék tőle az életem. Lépések neszét hallanám, amely az összes többi lépés neszétől különböznék. A többi lépés arra késztet, hogy a föld alá bújjak. A tiéd, mint valami muzsika, előcsalna a lyukamból. Aztán nézd csak! Látod ott azt a búzatáblát? Én nem eszem kenyeret. Nincs a búzára semmi szükségem. Nekem egy búzatábláról nem jut eszembe semmi. Tudod, milyen szomorú ez? De neked olyan szép aranyhajad van. Ha megszelídítesz, milyen nagyszerű lenne! Akkor az aranyos búzáról rád gondolhatnék. És hogy szeretném a búzában a szél susogását...


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

A róka elhallgatott, és sokáig nézte a kis herceget. 
- Légy szíves, szelídíts meg! - mondta. 
- Kész örömest - mondta a kis herceg -, de nem nagyon érek rá. Barátokat kell találnom, és annyi mindent meg kell ismernem! 
- Az ember csak azt ismeri meg igazán, amit megszelídít - mondta a róka. - Az emberek nem érnek rá, hogy bármit is megismerjenek. Csupa kész holmit vásárolnak a kereskedőknél. De mivel barátkereskedők nem léteznek, az embereknek nincsenek is barátaik. Ha azt akarod, hogy barátod legyen, szelídíts meg engem. 
- Jó, jó, de hogyan? - kérdezte a kis herceg. 
- Sok-sok türelem kell hozzá - felelte a róka. - Először leülsz szép, tisztes távolba tőlem, úgy, ott a fűben. Én majd a szemem sarkából nézlek, te pedig nem szólsz semmit. A beszéd csak félreértések forrása. De minden áldott nap egy kicsit közelebb ülhetsz...


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

Másnap visszajött a kis herceg. 
- Jobb lett volna, ha ugyanabban az időben jössz - mondta a róka. - Ha például délután négykor érkezel majd, én már háromkor elkezdek örülni. Minél előrébb halad az idő, annál boldogabb leszek. Négykor már tele leszek izgalommal és aggodalommal; fölfedezem, milyen drága kincs a boldogság. De ha csak úgy, akármikor jössz, sosem fogom tudni, hány órára öltöztessem díszbe a szívemet... Szükség van bizonyos szertartásokra is.


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

- Mi az, hogy szertartás? - kérdezte a kis herceg. 
- Az is olyasvalami, amit alaposan elfelejtettek - mondta a róka. - Attól lesz az egyik nap más, mint a másik, az egyik óra különböző a másiktól. Az én vadászaimnak is megvan például a maguk szertartása. Eszerint minden csütörtökön elmennek táncolni a falubeli lányokkal. Ezért aztán a csütörtök csodálatos nap! Olyankor egészen a szőlőig elsétálok. Ha a vadászok csak úgy akármikor táncolnának, minden nap egyforma lenne, és nekem egyáltalán nem lenne vakációm.


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

Így aztán a kis herceg megszelídítette a rókát. S amikor közeledett a búcsú órája: 
- Ó! - mondta a róka. - Sírnom kell majd. 
- Te vagy a hibás - mondta a kis herceg. - Én igazán nem akartam neked semmi rosszat. Te erősködtél, hogy szelídítselek meg. 
- Igaz, igaz - mondta a róka. 
- Mégis sírni fogsz! - mondta a kis herceg. 
- Igaz, igaz - mondta a róka.


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

- Akkor semmit sem nyertél az egésszel. 
- De nyertem - mondta a róka. - A búza színe miatt. - Majd hozzáfűzte: - Nézd meg újra a rózsákat. Meg fogod érteni, hogy a tiéd az egyetlen a világon. Aztán gyere vissza elbúcsúzni, s akkor majd ajándékul elárulok neked egy titkot.


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

A kis herceg elment, hogy újra megnézze a rózsákat. 
- Egyáltalán nem vagytok hasonlók a rózsámhoz - mondta nekik. - Ti még nem vagytok semmi. Nem szelídített meg benneteket senki, és ti sem szelídítettetek meg senkit. Olyanok vagytok, mint a rókám volt. ugyanolyan közönséges róka volt, mint a többi száz- meg százezer. De én a barátommá tettem, és most már egyetlen az egész világon.


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

A rózsák csak feszengtek, ő pedig folytatta: 
- Szépek vagytok, de üresek. Nem lehet meghalni értetek. Persze egy akármilyen járókelő az én rózsámra is azt mondhatná, hogy ugyanolyan, mint ti. Holott az az igazság, hogy ő egymaga többet ér, mint ti valamennyien, mert ő az, akit öntözgettem. Mert ő az, akire burát tettem. Mert ő az, akit szélfogó mögött óvtam. Mert róla öldöstem le a hernyókat (kivéve azt a kettőt-hármat, a lepkék miatt). Mert őt hallottam panaszkodni meg dicsekedni, sőt néha hallgatni is. Mert ő az én rózsám.


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

Azzal visszament a rókához. 
- Isten veled - mondta. 
- Isten veled - mondta a róka. - Tessék, itt a titkom. Nagyon egyszerű: jól csak a szívével lát az ember. Ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan. 
- Ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan - ismételte a kis herceg, hogy jól az emlékezetébe vésse. 
- Az idő, amit a rózsádra vesztegettél: az teszi olyan fontossá a rózsádat. 
- Az idő, amit a rózsámra vesztegettem... - ismételte a kis herceg, hogy jól az emlékezetébe vésse.


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

- Az emberek elfelejtették ezt az igazságot - mondta a róka. - Neked azonban nem szabad elfelejtened. Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél. Felelős vagy a rózsádért... 
- Felelős vagyok a rózsámért - ismételte a kis herceg, hogy jól az emlékezetébe vésse.


----------



## brigi860627 (2011 Augusztus 20)

[SIZE=-1]Antoine de Saint-Exupéry[/SIZE]


----------



## zaturek66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

a


----------



## zaturek66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

11


----------



## zaturek66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

12


----------



## zaturek66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

13


----------



## zaturek66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

14


----------



## zaturek66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

15


----------



## zaturek66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

16


----------



## zaturek66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

17


----------



## zaturek66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

18


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

sziasztok


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

A húsz hozzászólásért hajtok


----------



## zaturek66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

19


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

Azaz már csak tizenhét kell...


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

Majdcsak haladok...


----------



## zaturek66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

szia, nekem is az a célom


----------



## zaturek66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

és már meg is van


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

neked már meg is van..


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

Jövök én is


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

És már csak tizenhárom....


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

Ma se fázunk...


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

A telet jobban kedvelem...


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

Na még tíz


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

Már csak néhány lépés...


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

Nyolc


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

Hurrá-Hajrá


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

És még öt


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

már csak négy


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

Már dobogós vagyok


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

Még egy


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

Ez a tizenkilencedik sokat mondó hozzászólásom....


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

ÉS Iggen


----------



## ztimy (2011 Augusztus 21)

köszike


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

sziasztok


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

nekem még sok van hátra


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

még mindig


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

és ez az ötödik


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

6


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

7


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

8


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

9


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

10


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

11


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

12


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

13


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

14


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

15


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

16


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

17


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

18


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

19


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

20 az utsolóóóóó!


----------



## Orsó94 (2011 Augusztus 21)

:d


----------



## ada325 (2011 Augusztus 21)

20


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 21)

*Első*

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. 1


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. 2


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. 3


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. 4


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. 5


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. 6


----------



## Andi8820 (2011 Augusztus 21)

A tegnap történelem. A holnap rejtély. A mai nap: ajándék.
(Eleanor Roosevelt)


----------



## Andi8820 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Az egész élet összefügg. Semmi olyan nem történik, aminek ne volna értelme.
Pat Conroy


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. 7


----------



## Andi8820 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Még a legfáradtabb ember is mint ébredést éli meg a szerelmet. A világ egyszeriben csodálatos lesz. Aki megtapasztalja ezt az érzést, nem képes visszatérni a múlt tétlen szürkeségéhez. A szerelmes akkor is szeretni vágyik, ha szenved, ha gyötrődik. A szerelem nélküli életet sivárnak, halottnak, elviselhetetlennek látja.
Francesco Alberoni


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást.8


----------



## Andi8820 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Megtanulni élni nem más, mint megtanulni elengedni.
Buddha


----------



## Andi8820 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Ember, vigadj! ki tudja, meddig élsz. A halál után nincsen vigalom!
Jókai Mór


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást.9


----------



## Andi8820 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Az élet csak egy szép ígéret.
Republic


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. 10


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. 11


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. 12


----------



## Andi8820 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Valaki mondja meg, milyen az élet,
Valaki mondja meg, mér` ilyen,
Valaki mondja meg, mér` szép az élet,
Valaki mondja meg, miért nem.LGT


----------



## malgabo (2011 Augusztus 21)

3


----------



## malgabo (2011 Augusztus 21)

4


----------



## malgabo (2011 Augusztus 21)

5


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

*Gyűjtögetés*

1. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

*Gyűjtögetés*

2. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

*Gyűjtögetés*

3. hozzászólás (Ennek mi értelme?)


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

13. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

15. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

16. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

18. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

19. hozzászólás


----------



## Troymal (2011 Augusztus 21)

20.. hozzászólás (... és kész)


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

Hát akkor kezdjük..
1. hozzászólás


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

13. hozzászólás


----------



## karax (2011 Augusztus 21)

14. hozzászólás és megvan a 20.  (már küldtem ezek előtt is üzenetet)


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. 12


----------



## fgfgfg2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

hát ez őrület


----------



## fgfgfg2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

naaa


----------



## fgfgfg2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

csikre


----------



## fgfgfg2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

jjjjjjj


----------



## fgfgfg2 (2011 Augusztus 22)

26


----------



## fgfgfg2 (2011 Augusztus 22)

effe


----------



## fgfgfg2 (2011 Augusztus 22)

sdsdsd


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

1


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

19 :d


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

asd


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

xD


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

királyság


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

3


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

4


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

5


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

6


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

321


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

adf


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

5432


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

r4ed


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

54332


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

65765


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

u5345


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

jhygdfsí


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

1213


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

7655


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

3210


----------



## Zsanikah (2011 Augusztus 22)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## Nirien (2011 Augusztus 22)

köszi a tanácsot


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

*de jó*

de jóóóó


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

köszi szépen


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)




----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

:d


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

szuppa


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

már csak 9


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

már csak 8


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

már csak 7


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

már csak 6


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

már csak 5


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

már csak 4


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

már csak 3


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

már csak 2


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

már csak 1


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Csináljunk egy őrült nagy bulit ma éjjel


----------



## sakabra (2011 Augusztus 22)

megvagyok!, thx!


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 22)

állítsuk a falhoz az agysejteket


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 22)

csináljunk egy hatalmas balhét ma éjjel


----------



## zita111 (2011 Augusztus 22)

*Köszönöm a hasznos információkat.*

Valóban új számomra a honlap használata, de remélem, hogy rövid időn belül el tudok igazodni. Hasznosnak találom az információcserét, bízok benne, hogy én is tudok segíteni másoknak.
Üdv: Zita111


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 22)

a jelszó:


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 22)

halál a májra, ezt ne felejtsd el!


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 22)

19. hsz


----------



## varadero129 (2011 Augusztus 22)

20.


----------



## Feri25 (2011 Augusztus 22)

akárhova írok, a hozzászólásom törlődik. pedig nem írtam hülyeséget


----------



## Feri25 (2011 Augusztus 22)

megvan az üzenetek száma, mégsem birok megnézni egy csatolt képet sem


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

1.


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

2.


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

3.


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

*:d*

Jöhet a visszaszámlálás....


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

19


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

18


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A rénszarvas mászik fel a szilvafára. Látja ezt a medve és megkérdezi:
- Te rénszarvas, minek mész oda?
- Almát enni.
- De hiszen ez szilvafa.
- Nem baj, hoztam magammal.


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Négy bika: a fiú, az apa, a nagyapa, meg az dédapa állnak fent a domb tetején. Lent egy legelésző tehéncsordát látnak.
- Fussunk le, és jól kef*ljük meg őket! - szól a fiúbika.
- Ugyan már, szép lassan lesétálunk és akkor! - szól az apa bika.
- Ne már, ha akarnak valamit, majd feljönnek! - szól a nagyapa bika.
- Fussunk, jönnek! - menekül a dédapa bika.


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A párttitkár diktál a gépírónőnek:
- Összevont pártértekezletet tűzök ki, melyen megtárgyaljuk a két hónappal ezelőtti központi bizottsági ülés határozatát. Az értekezletet jövő héten keddre tűzöm ki.
A titkárnő zavartan megáll:
- Párttitkár elvtárs! A keddet hány d-vel írjam?
A párttitkár elgondolkozik, majd így szól:
- Írja át csütörtökre.


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A főnök meglátogatja kórházban fekvő beosztottját, aki hamuszürke arccal hever a párnákon, egy oxigénpalack és egy infúziós készülék társaságában. Nézi a főnök, majd megszólal:
- Hát ez igazán megnyugtató. Én mindig azt hittem, hogy maga csak szimulál, de most örömmel látom, hogy valóban beteg


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Egy ember elmegy az orvoshoz, és elpanaszolja, hogy egész éjjel nyitott szájjal alszik. Az orvos megvizsgálja, majd így szól:
- Kérem, magának az a baja, hogy szűk az arcbőre. Ha a szemét behunyja, a szája kinyílik.


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Egy afrikai ország sebészeti klinikájára egy magyar orvost szerződtetnek. Az új orvos végignézi a kórtermeket, és a műtőbe érve meglepetten tapasztalja, hogy az asztalon fekvő páciens egyik lábán zokni van, míg a másikon semmi.
- Miért van ez így? - kérdezi.
- Az egyik lábáról azért húztuk le mert azt fogjuk operálni, a másikon meg azért hagytuk fent, mert azzal fogjuk altatni a pácienst - felelik az ottani orvosok.


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

4.


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

*Nehéz vizsga ....  TÖRTÉNELEM * Jellemezze a pápaság történetét a kezdetektől napjainkig, koncentráljon különösen, de nem kizárólagosan a szociális, politikai, gazdasági, vallási és filozófiai hatásán Európára, Ázsiára és Afrikára. Legyen tömör, velős, egyedi.


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

Az ifjú menyasszony kérdezi a paptól:
- Tisztelendő úr! Ön szerint szabad nemi életet élni az esküvő előtt?
- Persze, de csak ha nem késnek el emiatt a ceremóniáról!


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

*Nehéz vizsga .... :grin: **ORVOSTUDOMÁNY* Az asztalon talál egy borotvapengét, egy csomag gézt és egy üveg skót whiskyt. Vegye ki az egyik veséjét majd cserélje ki a másikkal. Ne varrja össze, amíg a munkáját ki nem értékelik. 15 perce van.


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

*Nehéz vizsga .... :grin: **SZEXUÁLPSZICHOLÓGIA* Mutassa be a nemi eltévelyedéseket és az enyhébb betegségek tüneteit. Szégyellje magát.


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

Éjfélkor csöngetnek, az öregember ajtótnyit, de nem lát senkit. Lenéz a lábtörlőre, és megrettenve látja, hogy ott áll a kis halál. Ugyanolyan mint az öreg kaszás, csak kicsiben. Méret ide-oda, az öregember nagyon megijed, de a kishalál megszólal:
- Nem kell megijedni, csak a tengerimalacért jöttem.


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

5.


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

a Tökéletes Feleség ​ "Frappáns ötlet volt drágám, hogy a koszos zoknidat az asztalon tárolod. Így mindig szem előtt van, és biztosan nem felejtem el kimosni." 
"Milyen kedves Tőled, hogy felhajtva hagyod a WC ülőket, így megspórolsz nekem egy mozdulatot, amikor ki akarom sikálni."


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

Az anyós ablakpucolás közben majdnem kiesett az ablakon, és most két kézzel kapaszkodik az ablakpárkányba, miközben iszonyúan ordít. Hazatérő veje meglátja lentről és felkiabál neki:
- Jaj, mama, ne legyen már olyan ideges! Próbálja kicsit elengedni magát!


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

"Milyen figyelmes Tőled, hogy nem emlékeztetsz állandóan a koromra! Bezzeg a bunkó kollegáim egy rakás virágot adtak szülinapomra. Alig bírtam hazacipelni. Nincs is ennyi vázánk. Meg jó, hogy minden este legurítasz egy pár sört, így az üres üvegeket vázának használhatom."
"Mar megint színjózan vagy, hányszor mondjam még, hogy sokkal aranyosabb vagy egy kis szalonspiccel? Sipirc a kocsmába, és 4 féldeci előtt haza ne gyere nekem, mert nem foglak beengedni."


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

- Milyen a jó anyós?
- Amelyik olyan, mint az üstökös: ritkán közelít és akkor is húzza a csíkot.


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Xd


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

A férfi ausztráliai nyaralása után meséli a haverjainak:
- Csodálatos egy ország ez az Ausztrália! Minden van ott, ami kell! Bárok nekem, strand a gyerekeknek, napsütés a feleségemnek és cápák az anyósomnak.


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Egy piros kis Polski húz egy Rolls Royce mellé a pirosnál. A vezetője kikiált:
- Van rádió a kocsijában?
- Ez csak természetes - válaszol a Rolls Royce vezetője.
- És telefax?
- Hát persze.
- És franciaágy?
A luxuskocsi tulajdonosa elszégyelli magát, és elhajt az első szervízbe, ahol egy franciaágyat szereltet a kocsijába. Egy hét múlva megpillantja a kis Polskit egy parkolóban. Odamegy hozzá, és bekopog az ablakán:
- Van már franciaágy is a kocsimban!
- És ezért zavart meg zuhanyozás közben? - válaszol a kis Polski tulajdonosa.


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

Egy fickó elviszi a szomszéd cigány két két gyerekét ejtőernyős kiképzésre. Azt mondja az edzőnek, hogy minél gyorsabban tanítsa ki a gyerekeket. Pár hét múlva az edző lelkesen meséli a fickónak:
- Ilyen fantasztikus tanítványaim még sosem voltak, nagyon gyorsan elsajátították az ejtőernyőzést. De elárulná, miért kellett ennyire gyorsan?
- Az anyósom azt mondta, csak akkor hajlandó elköltözni, ha majd cigánygyerekek potyognak az égből!


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

- Tudtad, hogy van egy program, amelyik megjegyez minden billentyű-leütést?
- Tényeg? És mi a neve?
- Word.


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Két autós beszélget:
- Képzeld, pár nappal ezelőtt megbüntetett a rendőr kétezer forintra, mert nem a látási viszonyoknak megfelelően közlekedtem.
- Miért, mit nem láttál?
- A rendőrt.


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

8


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

... ez jó .. word


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Egy férfi száguldozik az új autójával. A rendőr megállítja:
- Nem olvasta a sebességkorlátozásra vonatkozó táblát?
- Micsoda? Olvasni ilyen sebesség mellett?


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

Ellesett beszélgetés egy 8 éves kisfiú és 5 éves húga között...
A kislány így szól a bátyjához:
- Gyere, segíts felinstallálni ezt a játékot!
Mire a fiú:
- De buta vagy! Nem tudsz installálni?
Válasz:
- Az installálás már megy, csak olvasni nem tudok!


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

és az uccccccsóóóóóó: 

Barátok egymás között:
- Hogy sikerült az autóvezetői vizsgád?
- Nem tudom, mert amikor kijöttem a kórházból, a vizsgabiztos még nem tért magához.


----------



## nemethtibor82 (2011 Augusztus 22)

királyság van


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

Mi a számítógépes szépségápolás?
- Átküldök neked egy giga bájt


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

- Hogy hívják az számítógépet használó szerzetest?
- ???
- Felhasználó barát.


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

Az én palotapincsim újságot olvas!
- Tudom.
- Ki mondta?
- A németjuhászom


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

A kismalac elindul új állatokat megismerni. Találkozik az öszvérrel.
- Szia, én vagyok a kismalac, téged hogy hívnak?
- Én vagyok az öszvér.
- Miért hívnak öszvérnek?
- Mert apám ló, anyám pedig szamár.
A kismalac továbbmegy, a bokorbol morgást hall.
- Szia, én vagyok a kismalac, téged hogy hívnak?
- Én vagyok a farkaskutya.
- Miért hívnak farkaskutyának?
- Mivel apám farkas, anyám meg kutya.
A kismalac tovább ballag, majd hirtelen zümmögést hall.
- Szia, én vagyok a kismalac, téged hogy hívnak?
- Én vagyok a lódarázs.
- Na persze!


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

Két sündisznó találkozik. Az egyiknek be van kötve a keze.
- Mi történt veled?
- Baleset. Meg akartam vakarni a hátam.


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

6.


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

A csiga mászni kezd a cseresznyefán. Az ott ülő madarak csodálkozva kérdik tőle:
- Mit akarsz te télen a cseresznyefán?
- No, vajon? Cseresznyét akarok enni!
- De hát tél van, még nincs is rajta cseresznye!
- Mire felérek, éppen érett lesz.


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

A nyuszika, a róka és a medve belesnek egy verembe. Pár nap múlva már nagyon éhesek. Megszólala róka és azt mondja:
- Együk meg azt, aki legkisebb!
Erre a nyuszika felpattan, és fenyegetően a rókára néz:
- Ha valaki bántani meri a medvét, annak velem gyűlik meg a baja!


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

A bogarak fociznak a réten. A hőscincér odamegy az egyik, padon ülő bogárhoz és megkérdezi:
- Te miért nem játszol?
- Nem látod? Én vagyok a cserebogár.


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

A medve és a nyuszika kifognak egy aranyhalat. A hal mondja nekik, hogy ha visszadobják, teljesíti három kívánságukat. Visszadobják, az pedig megkérdezi:
- Medve, mi az első kívánságod?
- Sok medvelányt akarok.
- Nyuszika, neked mi az első kívánságod?
- Egy tűzpiros Porsche 911.
- Medve, mi a második kívánságod?
- Még több medvelányt akarok.
- Nyuszika, mi a második kívánságod?
- Egy kifogyhatatlan benzinkút.
- Medve, mi a harmadik kívánságod?
- Még több medvelányt akarok.
- Nyuszika, mi a harmadik kívánságod?
- Legyen a medve impotens.


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

19....


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

7.


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

20........


----------



## retexisz (2011 Augusztus 22)

21.............


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

8.


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

9.


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

10.


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

18.


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

19.


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

20!!!!!


----------



## blatter (2011 Augusztus 22)

21


----------



## pitibul (2011 Augusztus 22)

12


----------



## pitibul (2011 Augusztus 22)

23


----------



## pitibul (2011 Augusztus 22)

34


----------



## pitibul (2011 Augusztus 22)

45


----------



## pitibul (2011 Augusztus 22)

56


----------



## pitibul (2011 Augusztus 22)

66


----------



## pitibul (2011 Augusztus 22)

67


----------



## pitibul (2011 Augusztus 22)

78


----------



## pitibul (2011 Augusztus 22)

89


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A Pluto (régebben Plútó, a kisbolygó-elnevezési konvencióknak megfelelően 134340 Pluto) plutoida törpebolygó, amelyet 2006. augusztus 24-éig a Naprendszer kilencedik, legkisebb bolygójaként tartottak számon, ma pedig (az Eris után) a második legnagyobb törpebolygónak számít. A Föld holdjánál kisebb, magas hőmérsékleten összetömörült anyagokból álló, metángáz légkörű törpebolygó.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Bolygó besorolását azért vesztette el, mert a Kuiper-övben egy (azóta több) olyan égitestet is felfedeztek, amely nagyobb nála. Az Eris törpebolygó felfedezése után a Nemzetközi Csillagászati Unió új bolygó-meghatározást alkotott, amely az Erist – és így a Plutót is – a bolygóktól külön kategóriába helyezi.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A Pluto tömege csak egyötöde a Holdénak, valamint átmérője is kisebb. Felszínét fagyott nitrogén borítja, mely napközelben felenged és vékony légkört alkot.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Pályája nagyon elnyúlt (30 és 50 CsE között változik), melyen néha a Neptunusz pályáján belül kerül. Jele a két első betűjéből alkotott jel, mely egyben Percival Lowell monogramja is.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

1930. február 18-án Clyde Tombaugh azonosította először a Plutót a Lowell Obszervatóriumban, és gyorsan kikiáltották a Naprendszer kilencedik bolygójának, mely címét sokáig őrizte. Szakmai körökben azonban egyre inkább sorolták a bolygók helyett a Plutóhoz nagyon hasonló tulajdonságú és pályájú Kuiper-objektumok közé. 2006. augusztus 24-én a Nemzetközi Csillagászati Unió határozatban törpebolygóvá minősítette a Ceresszel és a 2003 UB313-mal együtt. Ez a lépés olyan visszhangra talált, hogy a 2006-os év szavának a bolygó nevéből képzett, ’lefokozott, leértékelt’ jelentésű plutoed szót választották az Egyesült Államokban.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A Plutóról az 1950-es években úgy vélték, hogy a Neptunusz holdja volt, melyet annak legnagyobb holdja, a Triton lökött ki pályájáról. A Pluto azonban sosem kerül közel a bolygóhoz, így e feltételezés nem bizonyítható. Ezt a Charon felfedezése is megerősítette.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A Nemzetközi Csillagászati Unió a törpebolygók Plutóhoz hasonló csoportjának megjelölésére 2008-ban a plutoid szót javasolta. Az ötletet több csillagász kritizálta.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A Pluto legnagyobb kísérője, a Charon 1207 km átmérőjű, és így a Plutóhoz viszonyítva jelentős méretű. A Pluto–Charon-rendszert így a szokatlan 2 : 1 nagyságarány miatt korábban kettős bolygónak nevezték. A 8 : 1 tömegaránynak, illetve a két égitest közötti nagy távolságnak köszönhetően a rendszer tömegközéppontja a Pluton kívül található, így lényegében egymás körül keringenek.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A Charon pályájának fél nagytengelye, a közös tömegközépponttól 19 405 km-re található, míg a Pluto esetében a távolság a tömegaránynak megfelelően e távolság 1/8-a, azaz 2360 km. Így a Pluto felszínének a rendszer tömegközéppontjától mért 1200 km-es távolsága megközelítően azonos az égitest sugarával. A Charon pályája közel kör alakú, és feltehetően a Pluto egyenlítői síkjában található. (Összehasonlításképpen a Föld és a Hold tömegaránya 81 : 1, és a közös tömegközéppont a Föld felszíne alatt található, 4700 km-re a magtól, 1650 km-re a felszín alatt.)


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Sokáig a Charon volt a Pluto egyetlen ismert holdja, de M. Mutchler (STScI) 2005. június 15-én a Hubble űrtávcső ACS kamerájával készített májusi felvételeken észrevett két apró holdat is, amelyek a Nix (S/2005 P 1) és a Hydra (S/2005 P 2) nevet kapták. A Hydra a legkisebb, ez a törpebolygótól távolodva a 2. hold. E holdak átmérőjét eddig csak a mért fényességükből következtetve tudták megbecsülni, így a feltételezett albedótól függően 40 és 160 km között lehet az átmérőjük. A Charonnal egy pályasíkban, közel kör alakú pályán keringenek a Pluto körül, 50 000, illetve 60 000 km távolságra. A keringési idejük a nagyobb holdéval orbitális rezonanciában áll: míg a Charon tizenkétszer, addig a Hydra egyazon időtartamban kétszer, a Nix pedig háromszor kerüli meg a törpebolygót. A vöröses színű Plutótól eltérően a kis holdak, hasonlóan a Charonhoz, semleges szürke színűek.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A Charon keletkezését a kis holdak felfedezése után ez utóbbiakkal együtt próbálják magyarázni: az elmélet szerint a holdak a Pluto egy másik, hasonló méretű, a Kuiper-övből származó égitesttel történő ütközésében keletkeztek. A holdak közös keletkezésére utal a komplanáris (egy síkban fekvő) pályájuk, a közel rezonáns keringési idejük, valamint a megegyező színű felszínük. Ha a holdakat a Pluto befogta volna, akkor azok nagy valószínűséggel eltérő színűek lennének.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Mivel a Pluto és holdjai a Kuiper-övben keringenek, így folyamatosan mikrometeorit-bombázásnak vannak kitéve, melyek por- és jégdarabokat szakítanak ki a felszínükből. Amíg azonban a Pluto és a Charon gravitációjukkal minden törmeléket visszarántanak, úgy a kis holdak erre nem képesek. Feltételezik, hogy a további becsapódások miatt – csillagászati időtartam alatt – annyi anyagot veszítenek, hogy a Pluto körül porkorongot fognak képezni.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A két kis hold felfedezése váratlan volt, mivel addig egyetlen Neptunuszon túli égitestet sem figyeltek meg több mint egy hold kísérővel. Egy hónappal felfedezésük után a 2003 EL61-nél is találtak egy második holdat. E felfedezés megerősítette azt, hogy mivel a Pluto-Charon rendszer bizonyos szempontok alapján kettős törpebolygónak is felfogható, így a Nix és a Hydra létezése bizonyítéknak tekinthető arra, hogy holdak egy kettős rendszerben is keringhetnek stabil pályán.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

2011. július 20-án a NASA újabb Pluto-hold felfedezését jelentette be. Az egyelőre P4-nek keresztelt égitestet a Hubble űrtávcső széles látószögő kamerájának június 28-i felvételén találták meg először. A hold átmérője 13 és 34 km között lehet, pályája a Nix és a Hydra között van, a bolygótól 59 ezer km-re.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A Pluto felfedezésének története hasonlít a 83 évvel azelőtt felfedezett Neptunuszéhoz. Mindkét égitestet a szomszédos bolygók pályazavarai alapján, számításokkal jósolták meg, és a levezetett adatok alapján keresték az égbolton. A feltételezett kilencedik bolygót tették felelőssé a Neptunusz és az Uránusz pályaeltérései miatt.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A törpebolygót végül 1930. február 18-án, az arizonai Lowell Obszervatóriumban, 25 évnyi keresés után fedezték fel, több, az égbolt azonos területéről készült fénykép összehasonlítása során. A Pluto felfedezőjét, Clyde W. Tombaugh-ot az obszervatórium nem sokkal azelőtt vette fel, kimondottan a legendás transzneptun bolygó keresésére. 1905-től kezdve maga Percival Lowell is kutatott a bolygó után, és bár nem ő fedezte fel, az általa 1915-ben készített fotókon a Pluto már látható volt. Mivel azonban Lowell akkor jóval fényesebb bolygó után kutatott, így nem figyelt fel a halovány égitestre.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A felfedezést végül 1930. március 13-án jelentették be, 149 évvel az Uránusz William Herschel általi felfedezése után. A kutatók először úgy vélték, hogy a Pluto a Neptunusz egyik holdja lehetett, s valamilyen zavar folytán, melyet meteoritraj okozott, kilépett abból. A feltételezést alátámasztotta, hogy a Pluto ellipszis alakú pályát írt le és belépett a Neptunusz azon zónájába, ahol a holdak mozognak. A Charon felfedezése rácáfolt erre és ettől kezdve vélekedtek úgy a tudósok, hogy a Plutón túl már csak törpebolygók vannak.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A NASA már az 1990-es évek elejétől tervezett egy küldetést a Plutóhoz, a projekt ekkor még a Pluto-Kuiper Express nevet viselte, melyet akkor a Southwest Research Institute koordinált. A küldetést minél hamarabb el kívánták indítani, hogy a Plutót még azelőtt elérje, hogy annak vékony légköre kifagy. Ez azzal függ össze, hogy a pályája erősen elliptikus és a törpebolygó az 1989. évi perihéliuma óta megint távolodik a Naptól. A Pluto pályájának következő napközeli pontját csak 2247-ben éri el.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Az első koncepciók azonban elbuktak a technikai nehézségeken és a szűkös finanszírozáson, így 2001-ben a New Horizons küldetéssel váltották fel, melyet 2006. január 10-én indítottak a Cape Canaveral űrrepülőtérről. A szonda tervezett utazási ideje 9,5 év, a Pluto és a Charon mellett 2015. július 14-én repül el. A megfigyelések e találkozó előtt 150 nappal kezdődnek és 120 nappal a legközelebbi pont előtt várhatóak az első fényképek.


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

A szonda már 90 nappal a Pluto-Charon rendszer megközelítése előtt a Hubble űrtávcsőnél nagyobb felbontású képeket fog készíteni, mely fotók a legnagyobb megközelítés során feltehetően elérik a 25 m/pixel felbontást. A további műszerekkel a hőmérséklet-eloszlást és a Pluto légkörét fogják vizsgálni. A tervek szerint a New Horizons a Plutót 9 600 km-re, a Charont pedig 27 000 km-re közelíti meg, de ezek a távolságok a szonda utazása során még változhatnak, hasonlóan a Nix és a Hydra felfedezéséből eredő pályamódosításhoz. Két héttel a kettős rendszer legnagyobb megközelítése után a szonda beszünteti a megfigyeléseket és az adatokat elkezdi visszasugározni a Földre.


----------



## Washte1 (2011 Augusztus 22)

köszi


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

Koszonom!


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

Koszi


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

Mar csak 11


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

maradt meg 10


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

Egyre jobb


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

Haladok!


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

Mar csk 8 maradt fenn


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

Az ekezeteket nem keresem


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

)9


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

Vajon lesz 20?


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

haladok


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

Meg 3kell!!


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

ketto hianyzik


----------



## Feher Ibolya (2011 Augusztus 23)

Remelem ezzel elertem a 20 at!


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## dumek (2011 Augusztus 23)

20


----------



## yksi (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdv Mindenkinek!

Akkor elkezdek számolni....

Egyébként mi az értelme a 20 hozzászólásnak?


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## laszlo120 (2011 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## anett77 (2011 Augusztus 23)

és a 20.


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 24)

18


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 24)

19


----------



## budlas (2011 Augusztus 24)

20


----------



## Artu (2011 Augusztus 24)

jozsikatuning írta:


>


 csatlakozom,


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 24)

Üdv minden magyarnak bárhol is legyen!


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 24)

Bocsi a sok értelmetlen hsz. miatt, de szükségem van a 20 hsz-re


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

Na akkor kezdjük!

Harmadik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

Negyedik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

Ötödik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

Hatodik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

Hetedik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

Nyolcadik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

Kilencedik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

Tizedik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

11-ik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

12.-ik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

13.-ik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

14.-ik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

15.-ik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

16.-ik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

17.-ik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

18.-ik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

19.-ik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

20.-ik hsz.


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

+1 a biztonság kedvéért!


----------



## Pinduur (2011 Augusztus 25)

:O Mégsem enged letölteni !?
Pedig 2007 óta igencsak eltelt az a bizonyos 2 nap + a 20 hsz. is bőven megvan :S


----------



## Enemy92 (2011 Augusztus 25)

*thx*

köszi szépen


----------



## Enemy92 (2011 Augusztus 25)

köszi


----------



## Videa (2011 Augusztus 25)

A Válasz a Nagy Kérdésre...


----------



## Videa (2011 Augusztus 25)

Az Élet, a Mindenség Meg Minden...


----------



## Videa (2011 Augusztus 25)

Negyvenkettő


----------



## Videa (2011 Augusztus 25)

7


----------



## Videa (2011 Augusztus 25)

6


----------



## Videa (2011 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## Videa (2011 Augusztus 25)

4


----------



## Videa (2011 Augusztus 25)

3


----------



## Videa (2011 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## Videa (2011 Augusztus 25)

+1


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

20.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

19.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

18.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

17.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

16.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

15.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

14.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

13.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

12.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

11.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

10.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

9.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

8.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

7.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

6.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

5.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

4.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

3.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

2.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

1.hozzászólás


----------



## zakossy (2011 Augusztus 25)

0.hozzászólás


----------



## Timi0618 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Köszönöm a tippet


----------



## Timi0618 (2011 Augusztus 25)

a


----------



## Timi0618 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Jó munkához idő kell, rosszhoz meg még több


----------



## Timi0618 (2011 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Timi0618 (2011 Augusztus 25)

7.


----------



## Timi0618 (2011 Augusztus 25)

8.


----------



## Timi0618 (2011 Augusztus 25)

9.


----------



## cinita (2011 Augusztus 25)

0k


----------



## handor (2011 Augusztus 25)

Még ma


----------



## handor (2011 Augusztus 25)

meg lesz a


----------



## handor (2011 Augusztus 25)

20. hozzászólásom.


----------



## handor (2011 Augusztus 25)

Remélem.


----------



## handor (2011 Augusztus 25)

Köszi az ötletet!


----------



## davidlaci (2011 Augusztus 26)

*Első hozzászólás.*

Sziasztok, ez az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

egy


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

kettő


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

három


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

négy


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

öt


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

hat


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

hét


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

nyolc


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

kilenc


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

tíz


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

tizenegy


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

tizenkettő


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

tizenhárom


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

tizennégy


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

tizenöt


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

tizenhat


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

tizenhét


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

tizennyolc


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

tizenkilenc


----------



## BombJack (2011 Augusztus 27)

húsz


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ok! Sziasztok!


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Tud nekem segíteni v.ki?
A Sorskerék kellenem MIDI file-ba.


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Üdv valakinek. Nem egyszerű ez az izé, de most már végig akarom csinálni


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Szeretném kérni Tóth Verától a Sorskerék "c" dal MIDI változatát.
Köszi.


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Elmegyek az éjszakába mulatni, illetve ezt a számot szeretném letölteni MIDI-be.


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

MIDI, vagy KAR kiterjesztés teljesen mindegy.
Annyi a külömbség, hogy a KAR formátumban szöveg is van.


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok! Küldje el nekem valaki a Gruppen együttestől az Engedj megadra minket "c" számot. Köszi


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Nyolc


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Kilenc


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Tíz


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Lariday.mid


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Tizenkettő


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Tesók...


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Megmutatom nektek


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

hogy tudok így élni


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Tizenhat


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Tizenhét


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Tizennyolc


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Sorskerék


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

húsz!!!!!


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ráadás


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Új tag vagyok, segítsetek.


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Zenész vagyok és szeretnék zenei alapokat cserélni bármijen formátumban, kiterjesztésben.


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

A MIDI-t ezért szeretem, mert könnyen alakítható, szerkeszthető


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Az Mp3 kiterjesztés eltorzul, ha túlzottan elmozdítjuk a hangnemétől.


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez általában három, vagy annál több kisszekund (félhang)


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

A MIDI, vagy a KAR mehet bármerre, csak a basszusra kell vigyázni, hogy ne szóljon túl mélyen.


----------



## pipistata (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ha van kérdés szívesen válaszolok.


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

:d


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

Soha ne ess pánikba!


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## Kofika (2011 Augusztus 28)

Mivel gyerekeket tanítok színjátszára a zeei alapok eem is érdekelnek.


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## vicente (2011 Augusztus 28)

Már nem kell sok hozzászólás, csak 4


----------



## vicente (2011 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## vicente (2011 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

Nekem csak 12


----------



## vicente (2011 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

hol is tartottam?


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

ja még 2


----------



## bandipapa (2011 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## Timi0618 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Elértem a 20 hsz-t és még mindig nem érek el mindent amit szeretnék


----------



## Timi0618 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Lehet nincs meg a 48 órám?


----------



## Timi0618 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Pedig nagyon klassz dolgokat találtam


----------



## Timi0618 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Szuper az oldal


----------



## Timi0618 (2011 Augusztus 28)

jaj elszámoltam magam


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

011235813


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

én csak olvasni akarok nem írni


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

na ezzel elértem a tizetyeah


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

most komolyan miért kell mindent mindig megbonyolítani?


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

ha én rózsa volnak, jó zene


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

kopp-kopp


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

ki az?


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

én már a 15. hozzászólással


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

C:


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

márc 13 a szerencse fia


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

na már csak 2?


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## atika89 (2011 Augusztus 28)

és vége ezzel, azért köszönöm a szüleimnek, hogy egy ekkora célt elérhettem, és mindenkinek aki támogatot, köszönöm, köszönöm


----------



## Adrienn772 (2011 Augusztus 28)

:d


----------



## Adrienn772 (2011 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## Adrienn772 (2011 Augusztus 28)

2.


----------



## Adrienn772 (2011 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## Adrienn772 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Már csak 12 kell.


----------



## Adrienn772 (2011 Augusztus 28)

lassan haladok.


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

*1*

1


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

*4*

4


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

még 7


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

még 6


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## fap12apucs (2011 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## Kofika (2011 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## pinkani22 (2011 Augusztus 29)

ez jó ötlet, köszi


----------



## palter (2011 Augusztus 29)

Nagyon mutatósak. Hogy készülnek levelekből?


----------



## garszt (2011 Augusztus 29)

_Hegyezem a *fülem, ül-e*_ _a lomb alatt *fülemüle*?_


----------



## ferike3333 (2011 Augusztus 29)

18


----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)




----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)

8


----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)

ablak - zsiráf


----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)

fele meg van


----------



## resprivata (2011 Augusztus 29)

9


----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)

holnapi kaja: gőzgombóc


----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)

12


----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)

A férfiak erősebbek mint a nők!
-Komolyan? 9 hónapig bírnál a hasadban hordani 3 kilós kisbabát? Bírsz főzni,takarítani és telefonon beszélgetni egy időben? Bírsz egész nap 10 cm-s magassarkúban sétálni? Bírsz egész éjszaka sírni,és amikor reggel felkelsz, olyan mintha semmi se történt volna? Jegyezzétek meg férfiak.. A nők csak addig szorulnak segítségre,amíg a frissen festett körmük meg nem szárad


----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)

Misi Mókus


----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)

Vuk


----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)

Pom-pom


----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)

A nagy ho-ho-horgász. van itt csali......


----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)

Hupikék-Törpikék


----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)

Mézga család


----------



## juditka74. (2011 Augusztus 29)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabriel08 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Ez nagyon jó ötlet.


----------



## Lyanne (2011 Augusztus 30)

Teljesen le vagyok nyűgözve. Ez szuper.


----------



## Lyanne (2011 Augusztus 30)

Egész biztosan ki fogom próbálni!


----------



## Lyanne (2011 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon köszönöm az ötletet.


----------



## Lyanne (2011 Augusztus 30)

Hasznos gondolat. Azt hiszem ki is próbálom.


----------



## Lyanne (2011 Augusztus 30)

Ez nagyon jól néz ki. De sajnos nem hiszem hogy meg tudnám csinálni.


----------



## Lyanne (2011 Augusztus 30)

Ez nem semmi.


----------



## Lyanne (2011 Augusztus 30)

Kipróbálom majd és meglátom hogy a férjemre milyen hatással lesz!


----------



## Lyanne (2011 Augusztus 30)

Köszönöm!


----------



## tyra3000 (2011 Augusztus 30)

hm


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

1


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

10


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

13


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

14


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

15


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## Sydi (2011 Augusztus 30)

na, 4 év után csak sikerült összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

huh, nagyon áttekinthetetlen ez az oldal...de majd igyekszem...


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

szeretnék már letölteni    
6


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

111


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

132w


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

ez a 12...és számolni sem tudok


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

13


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

14


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

15


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## Lengyelne (2011 Augusztus 30)

20 ! Ollé


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

Köszi!


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)




----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

Ha


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

mindig


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

csak


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

megértek


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

,


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

hol


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

maradok


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

én


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

?


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

20


----------



## tso (2011 Augusztus 30)

No, megint köszönöm!


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok
Számolnék!
0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

abc


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

bca


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

CanadaHun


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

Canadahun


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

CaNaDaHuN


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

Szeretem a zenét.


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

A zenével kapcsolatos fórumokat gyakran látogatom.


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

A vicceket is nagyon szeretem, csak ne "Fa" legyen.


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9=?


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

(5+5):2=?


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

6+6+6=?


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

21+9=?


----------



## bosstone (2011 Augusztus 31)

Várom a nehéz feladványok megfejtéseit!


----------



## diosderelye (2011 Augusztus 31)

Unos dos tres quatro


----------



## diosderelye (2011 Augusztus 31)

Nézz fel hozzám egyik nap


----------



## diosderelye (2011 Augusztus 31)

Hogy elvidd a csókjaidat.....


----------



## diosderelye (2011 Augusztus 31)

Tavaszi illatodat


----------



## diosderelye (2011 Augusztus 31)

Ágyamból álmaidat.....


----------



## diosderelye (2011 Augusztus 31)

Másképpen csend a neved


----------



## diosderelye (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó volna hinni neked


----------



## diosderelye (2011 Augusztus 31)

Nem kérem, vidd a kezed


----------



## diosderelye (2011 Augusztus 31)

Szedd össze mindenedet....


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

Csodás ez az oldal


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

mindíg találok


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

valamit itt, ami leköt napokig


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

vagy zene, vagy könyv.


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

még sokat kell hozzászolnom


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

6 .


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

7.


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

8.


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

9.


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

10.


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

nah még tizet 11.


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

kiss 12.


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

13. best


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

:,,::,,:14.


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

15


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

:,,: 16.


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

:,,: 17


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

18 :,,:


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

19 :,,:


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

:8: :,,: 20


----------



## misooo (2011 Augusztus 31)

:,,: 21 grátisz


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Ma egy új tanév kezdődött.


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Sokan örülnek,de van aki nem.:-(


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Én örülök.


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Ki tart velem?


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

A tudás megszerzése mindig előbbre visz.


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Jó pap is holtig tanul...


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Én nyelveket szeretnék.


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Sokat.


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

1.


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

angol


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

2.


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

holland


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

3.


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

spanyol


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

A némettel sokat gyötrődtem, de nem sikerült igazán megszeretnem.


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Lassan 20 is meglesz.


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Jól kitaláltátok


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Aki most kezdi a 2011-2012-es tanévet,kitartást és sikert!


----------



## bendeguz1965 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Aki dolgozik, annak még többet!


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Annak érdekében, hogy szabadon élj, néha fel kell lázadni a világ ellen."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Szabadságnak lennie kell, de ha nincs, akkor mi megteremtjük magunknak kicsiben."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"A zenélés egész egyszerűen eljuttat a felismerésig, mit jelent az: élni."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"A szeretet energiaforrás, amelyből az élet táplálkozik, hogy jobb legyen."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Vannak helyek, melyek puszta említése is vándorkedvvel tölti el szívünket."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Sohasem az a fontos, hogy milyen messze, milyen magasra ment az ember, s az sem, hogy milyen nehezen - csakis az, milyen élményeket hozott magával."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"A boldogsághoz nem vezet út. Maga az út a boldogság."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"A boldogság csak ilyen. Mindig valami rendkívüli szenvedés tövében terem meg, s éppoly rendkívüli, mint az a szenvedés, amely hirtelen elmúlik. De nem tart sokáig, mert megszokjuk. Csak átmenet. Közjáték. Talán nem is egyéb, mint a szenvedés hiánya."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Ha, kik magukban járnak, egymásra találnak, a világ célhoz ért."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Már vénülő kezemmel fogom meg kezedet, már vénülő szememmel őrizem a szemedet."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Harminckét éves lettem én, meglepetés e költemény..."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Tudom, hogy nem varázsló, tudom, hogy álomkép, ő is csak félig ember, én is csak félig gép. Éget belül, ha rám néz, kínoz, ha lát, elragad, visz magával minden létező világon át."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Egy csak a lényeg, 
ne add fel a lényed,
hisz kacér az élet,
tedd magadévá és élvezd..."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"A szerelemhez vezető út nagyon nehéz. (...) Mert ez az út vagy az égbe röpít, vagy a pokolba taszít."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Szeretni: két világ találkozása,
Folyton megújhodó, örök cseréje."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"És mindenemet lábadhoz terítem
S követlek az egész világon át."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"A szerelem szenvedés. Hogy elkerüljük a szenvedést, nem szabad szeretnünk. De akkor attól szenvedünk, hogy nem szeretünk."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"A szívem meghallotta, mit súg az ő szíve, és boldog volt."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Úgy jövünk a világra, hogy mindenkinek előre ki van jelölve a párja. Sokan egy életen át keresik, s nem találják meg."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Néha egész élet rámegy arra az igyekezetre, hogy valaki nélkül próbáljunk meg élni."


----------



## devil555 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Régebben úgy gondoltam, hogy ez a szerelem: annyira jól ismerni valakit, mintha a saját részünk volna."


----------



## livia1106 (2011 Szeptember 1)

kicsit fura, hogy így magamban elírogatok


----------



## livia1106 (2011 Szeptember 1)

on ne voit bien qu'avec le cœur. l'essentiel est invisible pour les yeux.
antoine de saint-exupéry - le petit prince


----------



## livia1106 (2011 Szeptember 1)

livia1106 írta:


> on ne voit bien qu'avec le cœur. l'essentiel est invisible pour les yeux.
> antoine de saint-exupéry - le petit prince



"Jól csak a szívével lát az ember. Ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan."


----------



## livia1106 (2011 Szeptember 1)

szeretem a franciákat


----------



## livia1106 (2011 Szeptember 1)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMYB0si2x84 
piafot is


----------



## Warndog (2011 Szeptember 1)

De jóóó


----------



## Warndog (2011 Szeptember 1)

hihi


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

100


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

102


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

103


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

105


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

q


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

e


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

r


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

:34:t


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

:9:z


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

u:..:


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

\\m/i


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

:cici::cici::cici::cici::cici


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

Az előző nagyon tetszik, ezért:


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

:cici::cici::cici::cici::cici::cici::cici::cici::cici::cici::cici::cici::cici::cici::cici::cici::cici:!


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

húsz?


----------



## wawwpal (2011 Szeptember 1)

kiss21


----------



## térerő (2011 Szeptember 2)

" A játék addig játék, ameddig modhatod benne, nem ér a nevem. Az életben sohase mondhatod." (Szilvási Lajos)


----------



## térerő (2011 Szeptember 2)

" Az élet olyan, hogy mindig másképp történik minden, mint ahogy elgondolta előre az ember." (Móricz Zsigmond)


----------



## térerő (2011 Szeptember 2)

" Változtasd meg az életed, még ma! Ne kockáztasd a jövőt, cselekedj most, késedelem nélkül." (Simone de Beauvoir)


----------



## térerő (2011 Szeptember 2)

" Az életben mindig új kapuk nyílnak. Mások meg bezárulnak. Örökre." (Arthur Hailey)


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Ablak


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Kakas


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sátor


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Róka


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Ajtó


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Óra


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Andalog


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Gördül


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Leskelődik


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Körte


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Elefánt


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Támolyog


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Gége


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Egér


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Rombol


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Lélek


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Kártya


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

András


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sebastian


----------



## laller08 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Noémi


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

jól csak a szívével lát az ember


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

kell


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

még


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

pár


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

üzi


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Enikő


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

nem


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

igen


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

Én is csatlakozom, jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

Ez a cinke, oly picinke


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

falevélből van az inge,


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

pókhálóból a szoknyája,


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

makkhéjból a csizmácskája.


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

Öreg cápa feddi lányát,


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

mert riszálja az uszáját:


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

_Bezzeg az a tintahal mintahal.


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

Miért teve a teve?


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

Mivel ez a neve.


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

Ha más neve volna,


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

már nem teve volna.


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

Kopogtatnak:-Nyitni tessék!


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

-Ki az?- kérdik a kis kecskék.


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

-Rajta, nyissátok ki,


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

én a megbízható, jó hiéna.


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

Lustán füre heveredve


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

zenét hallgat a vén medve.


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

A szorgalmas marabú


----------



## corin (2011 Szeptember 3)

szépen tanul arabú.
(Devecseri Gábor:Állatkerti útmutató)


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 3)

*1*

1


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 3)

Mélabú


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 3)

Karcsi


----------



## csafi (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Homosex*

Még szörnyübb egy férfi meg egy nő,Fujj!


----------



## Cicero01 (2011 Szeptember 4)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


gyűjtögetés


----------



## Cicero01 (2011 Szeptember 4)

ráadásul rosszul írva


----------



## Cicero01 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*de*



Cicero01 írta:


> ráadásul rosszul írva



kijavítottam


----------



## Cicero01 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Mert*

Olyan okos vok


----------



## Cicero01 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Mert*

kell az a 20 pont..............


----------



## Cicero01 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*És*

Már csak 9-kell.


----------



## muddler83 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Ha mostanában elönt a magány érzete, azt mondom magamban: - Hát légy magányos, Liz. Tapogatózz körbe a magányod körül. Csak ülj nyugodtan, és életedben egyszer viseld el. Isten hozott az emberi érzések birodalmában! De soha többé ne használd egy másik ember testét vagy érzelmeit arra, hogy a saját beteljesületlen vágyaid céltáblája legyen.
(Elizabeth Gilbert)


----------



## muddler83 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Csak akkor vagyok valóban szabad, ha tudok egyedül lenni anélkül, hogy magányosnak vagy elveszettnek érezném magam.
(Peter Lauster)


----------



## muddler83 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Az élet ott kezdődhet, ahol a magány véget ér.
(Gerlóczy Márton)


----------



## muddler83 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Az egyedüllét nem egyenlő a magánnyal. A magány ugyanis az, amikor az ember nincs kibékülve azzal, amit a tükörben lát. Az a magányos ember, aki valamiért képtelen kilépni a saját falai közül. De nem mindenféleképpen marad magányos az az ember, aki falakat, rosszabb esetben várakat épít maga köré, mert jön egy szerencsés ember, aki lerombolja azokat. Az viszont örökké magányos lesz, aki úgy érzi, nem érdemli meg, hogy szeressék.


----------



## muddler83 (2011 Szeptember 4)

A hit nem magáról a hitről, hanem a meggyőződések elengedéséről szól. A hit nem remél, és nem imádkozik azért, hogy a dolgok másképp történjenek a jövőben. A hit szívünket erősíti, s arra biztat, hogy fogadjuk el a dolgokat úgy, hogy vannak, anélkül, hogy bármit is elutasítanánk.


----------



## muddler83 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Mi minden magányos embert szorongónak tartunk, azt hisszük, hogy ő tulajdonképpen más szeretne lenni, és elkezdjük rugdosni a közösség felé. Pedig nem biztos, hogy így van.
Ranschburg Jenő


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Üzenet tengeren túlra*

Ecseg eh hallod-e,
gyere haza ha mondom
Irod - olvasod is,
hogy e remek verset
Te neked szólom


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*1*

Kereső vagyok magam is...
Csak úgy egymagam-magam


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*2*

Mert férfivá csak egy nő tehet


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*3*

3-Te vagy(leszel) az én párom


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*4*

4-szegény legény mitévő légy


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*5*

5-?


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*6*

6-remélem ez már hat kiss


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*7*

7-a bűvös 7


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*8*

8-a kedvenced a 8 vagy végtelen?


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*9*

9-immár 8 csak az ajtómon kibickel


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*10*

0-kezdjük újra


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*11*

11


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*12*

12


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*14*

14-ingyenergia?!


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*15*

ingyenkegyelem


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*16*

:34:na már sok nincsen


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*17*

17


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*18*

18kiss


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*19*

Sos


----------



## lev07 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*20*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## DoriMano (2011 Szeptember 4)

miért nem jo pedig már meg van a 21


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

1


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

2


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

3


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

4


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

5


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

6


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

7


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

8


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

9


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

10


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

11


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

12


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

13


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

14


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

15


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

16


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

17


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

18


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

19


----------



## Tanikó (2011 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

Köszönöm szépen a türelmet!
20


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

*Bálint Ágnes (1922-2008)
Szeleburdi család. 14. kiad. Bp., Móra, 2011. 150 p., 19 cm*



A tizenéves Laci naplójából ismerheti meg az olvasó a címszereplő, kedves családot. Nincs bennük semmi rendkívüli (bár némelyek hóbortosnak tartják őket), úgy élnek kissé zsúfolt kétszobás lakásukban, mint a legtöbb pesti család. Valami mégis megkülönbözteti őket az átlagtól, szeretik az állatokat, növényeket. Ezért aztán tele van a lakásuk a legkülönfélébb állatokkal: hörcsögeik, Guszti és Jenő, kutyájuk, Gombócka, Kamilla, a sánta nyúl, Április, a teknős számos meglepetést okoznak a család tagjainak, akik igencsak mozgalmas nyaralás elébe néznek a nagymama Duna-parti házában, ahová házi kedvenceiket is magukkal viszik.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

*Bálint Ágnes (1922-2008)
Hajónapló. Ill. Sajdik Ferenc. 6. kiad. Bp., Móra Kvk., 2010. 137 p., 19 cm*



A bátor Faragó Laci és a "kisokos" Radó ötödikesek, és néhány dologban különböznek ugyan, de mindketten szeretnének "elhajózni" a hétköznapokból - egy vidám, színes, felejthetetlen nyaralásba. Rátalálnak Ramónára, a korhadozó bárkára, ami évek óta Dunaszigetiben, egy öbölben várja a jobb napokat. A két barát kiharcolja, hogy - mint az igazi tengerészek - a nyarat a hajón tölthessék. Játszótársakat szereznek és megkezdődik a nagy kaland, amelyet Sajdik Ferenc mulatságos illusztrációi keltenek életre.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

*Bálint Ágnes (1922-2008)
A repülő dívány. Ill. Sajdik Ferenc. 4. kiad. Bp., Móra Kvk., 2009. 156 p., ill., 19 cm (Pöttyös könyvek)*



A meseregény főszereplője a nagyvárosi kényelemhez szokott Juli sehogy sem akar megbarátkozni a falusi környezettel, ahol vakációját tölti. Ellenségesen viselkedik nemcsak a felnőttekkel, a jókedvű és jószívű vendéglátójával, Lidi mamával, hanem a szomszédban lakó pesti fiúval, Dedivel is. Lidi mama mindent elkövet, hogy emlékezetessé tegye a gyerekek nyaralását. Bölcs fortélyai, a szelíd szarka, Móric tolvajkodásai okozta bonyodalmak, no és a címben szereplő titokzatos repülő végül is megtörik a kislány dacosságát, és a gyerekek jó barátokká válnak. A szórakoztató és tanulságos olvasmányt Sajdik Ferenc kedvesen humoros rajzai illusztrálják.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*Bálint Ágnes *

*Egy egér naplója. 
*



Bálint Ágnes nagysikerű meseregényének főszereplője Templomárnyéki Egbert szegény családból származik, gyakran alig van mit enniük. Amikor egy múzeumba költöznek, ahol nap mint nap csodálatos ételekkel teli csendéletekben gyönyörködhetnek, de a nagy kerek sajtokat, illatos gyümölcstortákat csak hírből ismerik, úgy határoz, hogy elhagyja a szülői házat. Vándorútja során számos izgalmas kalandot él át. Találkozik a „félelmetes” macskával is, valamint ismeretségbe kerül Ecetvári Eduárddal, Bőrkerággal és Ellikével, a három jószívű kisegérrel, „akik” segítségére mindig számíthat, amikor bajba kerül. Olykor koplal, máskor jobbnál jobb falatokat kóstol - többek között az annyira áhított gyümölcstortát -, de a regény végére megkomolyodva állapítja meg: „Hiszen ha csak gyümölcstorta kellene a boldogsághoz..." – A kedves, bátor kisegér kalandjait a kötet új kiadásában Péter Alpár rajzai elevenítik meg.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

*Bálint Ágnes 
Labdarózsa. 
*



A mesefűzér színhelye egy képzeletbeli óriási kert, ahol békességben élnek együtt a Csibikének becézett, "vénséges vén" kutya fennhatósága alatt az udvar lakói, Tyúkanyó, Szidol cica, Baka kutya és a három gyermek, Barbara, Ádámka és Dóra-Réka. Egy napon a kutyus elhatározza, hogy komolyabb, Labdarózsa névre cseréli fel a régi, megunt Csibi nevet, sőt azt is a fejébe veszi, hogy jó modorra tanítja a testvéreket, különösen Barbarát, aki ezidáig igencsak sok borsot tört a kutya orra alá. Labdarózsa számos furfanggal éri el, hogy Barbara reggelente időben keljen fel, rendesen megreggelizzen, ne üljön vizes ruhával a székre, ne ugráljon cipővel az ágyon, és jólnevelt kislányhoz illően fogadja mások köszönését. A vidám történet jeleneteit Reich Károly színes rajzai keltik életre.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

*Bálint Ágnes 
Lepke az írógépen.
*


„Míg a lepke a papíron ül, nem gépelhetek, mert a billentyűk mozgása, a kattogás elriasztaná. Ölembe ejtett kézzel üldögélek hát, és várom, hogy kedves kis látogatóm elszálljon. Neki azonban esze ágában sincs. Oly sokat röpködött már, hogy jólesik megpihennie a szép fehér papíron. Én pedig ülök, azzal a mozdulatlansággal, amelyet még gyerekkoromban szoktam meg. Gyerekkoromban, mikor órákig el tudtam nézni a méheket, hangyákat, gyíkokat, szúnyoglárvákat, mindenféle élőlényt. Mert nekem egy állat addig érdekes, míg él, és azt csinálhatja, ami jólesik neki." -- így kezdődik a könyv, s azután történetek következnek a gyerekkori természet nyújtotta "játékokról", csigákról, békákról, lepkékről, kismacskákról, kutyákról, malacról - sokféle, szeretettel megfigyelt élőlényről. A természet iránti elkötelezettséggel megformált képek nyomán megéled a gyermekolvasók előtt a dunai tél, a korcsolyázás, a vízimalom, a csónakázás és még számos életkép, amelyeket Német Ferenc színes illusztrációi tesznek még élvezetesebbé.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

*Bálint Ágnes 
Tündér a vonaton
*

A Pásztohy Panka bájos, színpompás illusztrációival kísért kötet kedves történeteiben Flórika, a virágtündér kalandos utazását kísérhetjük nyomon. A gyönyörű növényekkel teli kertben éldegélő tündér korábban csupán akkor látott vonatokat, amikor beröppent a televíziót néző Margit mama szobájába, és esze ágában sem volt azokon utazgatni. Ám a véletlennek köszönhetően egy virágcsokorban ücsörögve felkerül a Budapestre tartó szerelvényre. Itt aztán becsúszik az ülés mögötti résbe, ahol lakályosan berendezkedik, és kezdetét veszi az ide-oda vonatozás és az izgalmas kalandok sora. Miközben sok-sok utast megfigyel, fültanúja lesz számos beszélgetésnek, barátokra is lel, méghozzá Tücsök úrfi és Korommanó személyében, sőt, az idős kalauz szívéhez is közel kerül. Telik-múlik az idő, elérkezik a karácsony is, és az utasok által lepotyogtatott finomságokból fejedelmi lakoma kerekedik a kis társaság számára. Végül Flórika és barátai a nyugdíjba vonuló öreg kalauznál lelnek új otthonra.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

Mira Lobe · Susi Weigel 
* A kék kenguru *

A kék kenguru nyomait űzik, hajtják erdőn-mezőn keresztül, pontosabban pincétől a padlásig a ház gyerekei. A hajsza vezetője Pemzli Márton festő, a gyerekek jó barátja. Így válik az unalmas, esős délután kalandos, izgalmas játékká. Mire megtalálják a kék kengurut, a nap is kisüt. Hogy hol és hogyan találják meg? Ezt mondja el Mira Lobe, az osztrák írónő a mozgalmas, szórakoztató történetben, melyet Fazekas László fordításában ismernek meg a magyar olvasók. A könyvet Susi Weigel hangulatos rajzai díszítik.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

Astrid Lindgren 
* Öcsi és a repülő bácsika *

Ki ez a repülő bácsika, aki egy szép napon Öcsi szobájában terem? Hát ő a világ legjobb gépésze, legjobb motorszerelője és kakasfestője. De csodák csodája! Ő a világ első gyorstakarítója, építőmestere – és a huncutságok kitalálója is. A legeslegjobb lázcsillapító az általa készített cuki-csoki-keverék. Mert a repülő bácsika a világ legjobb tréfacsinálója, legjobb kísértete, legjobb bűvésze. A repülő bácsika a háztetőn lakik, és Öcsit is magával viszi, hogy együtt éljenek át sok-sok kalandot repülés közben. A világszerte ismert svéd írónő mulatságos regényét G. Beke Margit kitűnő fordításában ismerik meg az olvasók. A könyvet Sajdik Ferenc humoros rajzai díszítik.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

*Ondrej Sekora: Piripócs város krónikája

*Lehet, hogy hallottatok már egyet s mást Piripócsról. Az is lehet, hogy nem éppen hízelgő dolgokat. 
Ne higgyetek a szóbeeszédnek! Az emberek szeeretnek gúnyolódni. Én mondom nektek, Piripócsnál furfangosabb város nem volt a föld kerekén. 
Ma sem találnátok furfangosabbat, még ha egy hóna-pig utaznátok, és naponta akár négyszer átszállnátok is. 
Azért nem találnátok furfangosabb várost, mert sehol a világon nem voltak és nincsenek olyan agyafúrt városbírók, és a városi tanácsosok sehol nem hoztak olyan bölcs döntéseket, mint éppen Piripócson. 
Hiszen ha lehetne, ma valamennyi vasútvonal Piripócssra vezetne, s az emberek tömegestűl járnának oda bölcsességet venni. Hajba is kapnának érte! Megtömnék vele zsebeiket, a táskájukat, a batyujukat, ládaszámra, vagonszámra vásárolnák a bölcsességet. És ki tudja, vajon néhány év alatt nem hordanák-e el az utolsó szemig. 
De ne féljetek! Ez nem történhet meg. 
Szerencsére vonattal senki sem juthat el Piripócsra, oda ugyanis nem jár semmiféle vonat. Hála a bölcs piripócsi tanácsos uraknak.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

Nógrádi Gábor
Segítség Ember!

A papagáj dühöng, a nyúl haragszik, a kutya tanít, a póniló szomorú, a macska kicsúfol, a vízisikló ijesztget, a görög teknős röhög, a galamb dicsekszik, a tücsök felháborodik, a kanári kioktat, és minden állatunk panaszkodik, kér, könyörög: ésszel is szeress minket, ne csak szíwel! Tanuld meg nevetve, hogyan kell gondozni az állataidat!


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*o*

*Brumi a Balatonon*

Bodó Béla

Brumi és barátai ezúttal nagy útra indulnak, valamennyien a Balaton mellett töltik a vakációt. A vízparton régi ismerősként üdvözölhetjük a jószívű, barátaiért minden áldozatra kész kis Brumit, az eleven és huncut Jócsontot - akit nem is olyan régen még Rosszcsontnak hívtak -, a torkos Dagit és a félénk Panasz Mukit. A sok vidám játék és vakációs kaland még szorosabbra fűzi köztük a mackóbarátságot, amely eddig is sok próbát kiállt. Bodó Béla Brumi könyvét, a nagysikerű előző kötetekhez hasonlóan Szávay Edit rajzai díszítik.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

*Brumi újabb kalandjai*

Bodó Béla

Ezúttal is izgalmas kalandokon bukdácsol át a kis Brumi barátaival együtt a nyári szünidőben, amely kalandok során érdemes levonni némi tanulságot is. A sok érdekes esemény még szorosabbra fűzi köztük a mackóbarátságot. A kötetet - az előző Brumi-könyvekhez hasonlóan


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

*Brumi mint detektív*

*Bodó Béla*


A népszerű Brumi, a gyerekek kedvence ezúttal új oldaláról mutatkozik be. Barátaival, Dagival, Panasz Mukival - aki már sosem nyafizik, így kiérdemelte a Rendes Muki nevet - és Rosszcsonttal - aki megjavulván immár a Jócsont nevet viseli - egyszóval az egész díszes társaság detektívnek csapott fel, és nagy lelkesedéssel nyomozni kezd. Hogy mit nyomoznak és milyen sikerrel? Ez a legszigorúbban titkos! Csak az tudhatja meg, aki végigolvassa a könyvet, amit melegen ajánlunk a kis mackógyerek valamennyi rajongójának. Az új Brumi-könyvet Szávay Edit bájos, humoros rajzai díszítik.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

*Brumi az iskolában*

Bodó Béla

Kedvenc medvebocsunk életében eljött a nagy pillanat: a kis medvebocsból immár iskolás nagy mackó lett. A népszerű Brumi-sorozat hőse ebben a kötetben első osztályos élményeiről számol be.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

*Brumi Mackóvárosban*

Bodó Béla 

Brumi mackó, Bodó Béla kedves medvebocsa olyan hallatlan „emberszabású" állafigurája a magyar irodalomnak, amilyen Milne Micimackója az angol gyermekirodalomnak. Abban is rokanai egymásnak, hogy mindketten bájosan naívak és lusták, de - eme gyarlóságaik csak még inkább az ifjú, olvasó szívébe lopják őket. Hiszen ki ne ismerné magára gyerekkori önmagára - legalábbis gyerekkori önmagára - Brumi mindenkire rácsodálkozó, csetlő-botló, olykor nyafogó, falánk figurájában?!


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

*Dinoszauruszok földjén*

Mary Pope Osborne

Egy testvérpár, a házukhoz közeli erdőben, egy fa tetején csücsülő kunyhóra lesz figyelmes. Felkapaszkodnak, a kis házikó teli van könyvekkel. Kiderül, hogy ha kinyitják valamelyik könyvet, azonnal abba a korba, arra a tájra kerülnek, amikről a könyv szól. Első útjukon a dinoszauruszok őskori világába kerülnek, s kaladjaik során sok mindent megtudnak ezekről az állatokról.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

Hans Fallada 
* Mese a hűséges sünöcskéről+*

Mit tudunk a sündisznóról? Azt, hogy szúrós, vadászik és megeszi a rovarokat. Hans Fallada még azt is tudja, hogy a sün az ember hűséges jó barátja, kitart mellette, védi, és hasznára van. Mindezt vidáman, érdekesen, kedves hangon meséli el a gyerekeknek, akik a kis történet elolvasása után bizonyára szívükbe zárják a sündisznót és Falladát, a kitűnő német írót is.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

* Kiss Dénes - Mesélnek a fák

*"Azon az estén olyan különös dolog történt, amit a kisfiú nem felejt el soha. Elkezdett beszélni a szekrény...", és a belőle kinövő nyírfa mesét mondott a kisfiúnak. Egy másik este az öreg fonott karosszék moccant meg, s lassan fűzfává terebélyesedett. Aztán mesélt. Ettől kezdve alig várta a kisfiú, hogy a fák megszólaljanak. Estéről estére meghallgatta a dió-, a szelíd- és vadgesztenye- meg a fenyőfa meséjét... Ha erdőben, folyóparton jártok, emlékezzetek ezekre a mesékre! Balogh Péter rajzai nyomán ismerősötök lesz a sokféle fa és mindaz, ami belőlük készül.


----------



## turquoise (2011 Szeptember 5)

*olvasni jó*

*Holly Webb*

*Mazsi elszökik*


Sophie gyakran látja, amint egy öreg bácsi a kis labradort, Mazsit sétáltatja. Bárcsak neki is lehetne ilyen helyes kiskutyája! Az élénk Mazsi imád szaladgálni, néha el is szökik a gazdájától. Aztán egy napon Sophie az utcán pillantja meg Mazsit - póráz nélkül, egyedül. Talán megint elszökött? Ám Mazsi nincs játékos kedvében - otthon valami nagy baj történt. De hogyan adhatná ezt Sophie tudtára?


----------



## patris (2011 Szeptember 5)

turquoise írta:


> Hans Fallada
> *Mese a hűséges sünöcskéről+*
> 
> Mit tudunk a sündisznóról? Azt, hogy szúrós, vadászik és megeszi a rovarokat. Hans Fallada még azt is tudja, hogy a sün az ember hűséges jó barátja, kitart mellette, védi, és hasznára van. Mindezt vidáman, érdekesen, kedves hangon meséli el a gyerekeknek, akik a kis történet elolvasása után bizonyára szívükbe zárják a sündisznót és Falladát, a kitűnő német írót is.


 

Ha a húsz hozzászólás megszerzése után is az mondod olvasni jó, akkor ajanlom Hans Fallada Farkas a farkasok között c. könyvét is.


----------



## jucusha (2011 Szeptember 5)

amint tudom letöltöm


----------



## jucusha (2011 Szeptember 5)

hogyan tudnám ezeket letölteni?


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Közeli helyeken, dombokon hegyeken, kibelezett kőbányák üregében


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Közeli helyeken, dombokon hegyeken, most is visszhangzik a léptem.


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Itt ül az idő a nyakamon, kifogy az út a lábam alól,


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

akkor is megyek, ha nem akarok, ha nem kísér senki utamon.


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Arcom mossa eső és szárítja a szél


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Az ember mindig jobbat remél


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

porból lettem, s porrá leszek


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

félek, hogy a ködbe veszek.


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Hideg az éj, de fényre vágyom


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Mint délre húzó fecskepár


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Testem kihűlt álom csupán


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

De lelkem szunnyadó tűzmadár...


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Kinek mondjam el vétkeimet, és a megbocsájtást kitôl kérjem?


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Kinek mondjam el vétkeimet, Istenem?


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Ne kínozz, hisz elôtted állok pôrén, bekötött szemekkel!


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Istenem, mondd miért?


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Mennyivel könyebb volna,
Hogyha két életem volna.
Egyet örökre odaadnék neked,
A másik szabad lenne,
Minden nap szárnyra kelne,
S mindenkit szeretne, akit lehet.


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Ha volna két életem, tudnám, amit ma nem.
Bár volna két életem, hinnék mindenkiben!
Óóó Istenem, miért nincs két életem?


----------



## vico2005 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Hogyha két életem volna,
Az egyik gyengéd volna,
Magadhoz láncolhatnád.
De a másik örök volna,
S ha a világ elpusztulna,
Akkor is tovább lobogna.


----------



## mano06.04 (2011 Szeptember 6)

köszi


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Szóval kell 48 óra. Úgy látszok idővel törlődik a hozzászólás, mert ma másodjára kellett 20* okoskodnom. Kissé nehézfejű vagyok, pedig már rég nem 12 éves. A nevem nem Winkler, de Cool az oldal...


----------



## webfufuke (2011 Szeptember 6)

hhhh


----------



## webfufuke (2011 Szeptember 6)

?????


----------



## webfufuke (2011 Szeptember 6)

jj


----------



## Ica61 (2011 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## Ica61 (2011 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## Ica61 (2011 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

Remélem itt sikerül megszereznem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

Nagyon szeretem a CSík zenekart.


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

Vágtatnék tovább veled az éjjben az álmok foltos indián lován.


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

Azóta szüntelen őt látom mindenhol.


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

Szentjános bogarak fényében tündököl.


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

Á


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

Bé


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

Cé


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

egy meg egy az kettő


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

megérett a meggy


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

szüntelen esztelen


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

kettő meg kettő az négy


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

öt meg öt az 10


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

zene az jó


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

a jó zene még jobb


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

két ö betű az ÖÖ


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

kaptam egy masni csomagot


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

Az inkapofa jó név vajon ????


----------



## inkapofa (2011 Szeptember 6)

Furulya meg dobszó


----------



## aprorigo (2011 Szeptember 7)

*hozzászólás gyűjtés*

Az első dolog, ami leköti figyelmünket, ha egy gyermek szemébe nézünk, az ártatlanság: a csodálatos képtelenség a hazugságra, álarc viselésre és hogy másnak mutassa magát, mint ami. Ebben az értelemben a gyermek pontosan ugyanolyan, mint minden más a Természetben. A kutya az kutya, a rózsa rózsa, a csillag pedig csillag; minden egyszerűen az, ami. Csak a felnőtt ember képes arra hogy másnak mutassa magát, mint ami.
Anthony De Mello


----------



## aprorigo (2011 Szeptember 7)

*3*

Tudod, ki hiszi azt, hogy mindenre képes? A gyermek. Bízik önmagában, nem érez félelmet, hisz a saját hatalmában, és megszerzi azt, amit akar. De a gyermek növekszik. És kezdi megérteni, hogy nem is olyan hatalmas, és hogy a léte másoktól függ. Akkor szeret, és elvárja, hogy a szeretete viszonzásra leljen, a vágya pedig az idő előrehaladtával egyre nő. (...) És végül oda jut, ahol most vagyunk: felnőtt lesz belőle, aki bármit megtenne azért, hogy elfogadják és szeressék.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## aprorigo (2011 Szeptember 7)

Amikor gyerekek vagyunk, a szüleinket használjuk mérceként, hogy eldöntsük, mennyire rossz a helyzet. Ha nagyot esünk, és megütjük magunk, de még nem tudjuk eldönteni, hogy fáj-e vagy sem, egyből a szüleinkre nézünk. Ha rémülten rohannak felénk, sírni kezdünk. Ha csak nevetnek, és megcsapkodják a gonosz földet, akkor feltápászkodunk, és tovább játszunk. (...) A szülők az érzelmek fokmérői a gyerekeik számára, és ennek dominó-hatása van.
Cecelia Ahern


----------



## aprorigo (2011 Szeptember 7)

A zene pszichológia. Ha nem jut be a szívbe, a lélekbe, az elmébe, az emberek nem fogják érezni.
Bob Marley


----------



## geriy9 (2011 Szeptember 7)

Kösz szépen


----------



## domotordora (2011 Szeptember 7)

köszönjük


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

az inkapofa szerintem jó név.


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

kedvenc mondásom: minden van valamiért.


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

a másik: nekem az is jó, ha másnak jó...


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

szép esténk van


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

csakhogy lassan már éjszaka


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

tudja valaki, hogy ki az Avangard II nevű szuperjacht tulajdonosa?


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

már csak 7


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

3


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

- Hová megy, Mama?
- A temetőbe.
- És ki hozza vissza a biciklit?

(emlékszik még valaki erre a Hofi-viccre?)


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

már csak 1


----------



## kupcamackó (2011 Szeptember 7)

heuréka, megvan a 20. A Bourne-rejtélyt nézem. Nagyon jó film.


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

Üdv


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

mindenkinek


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

!


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

Ide


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

írom


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

tehát


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

a


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

teljes


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

értékű


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

fórumélethez


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

szükséges


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

első


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

húsz


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

hozzászólásomat,


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

aminek


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

úgy


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

látom,


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

most


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

van


----------



## falatozo (2011 Szeptember 8)

vége.


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*semmisem*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*777777777*

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*7777777777d*

7j7j7h77j7j7j7j7j7j7j7j7j,,8j7j7


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Ffffffffffffffffffffffff*

Vbnfbhfgnrzrtnuzzum th sgggsdg


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Ddddddddddddddddd*

Dfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdf


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Rrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

DdddddfffewfrwegerbhrgrtfnsrgsegweqtergEEE


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

Huthuthjj bh oi goi izuzf vtr bkl mklmzgzffuzzfuifz


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

Klélőklémélá jpőjopo hutb6798n9niuub zb g98ug


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Oöüm9ölklkl*

Oppopopjojpopjjopjopjopoppjojopjopjopjopjopjopjopjjop9i8z8gbt78


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Oopopoppopoopop*

Gtgtgtgtgfdfgz d7r5 hpojőm,úőm,pőn zu fz 6d7g iu


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Ioioioioiooi*

Io9un89nu8u89n98ö89nön89ö8n9ön89ön8ön89ön8n8ö9n89ön89ön89ön89ön89ön8989ö98ööööööööööööööööööznz9injo


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Uiiouh*

Ioioioioiio67676767676rv 7 hnmáé zui goiiuh z7trdiuigoiugu


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Dssdsssss*

Wfsafsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfs


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

gggggggggg


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Ssssssss*

Ssdfsfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdf13


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

gggggggg


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*14*

14


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

ggggggggggg


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*15*

15


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

ggggg


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*16*

16


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

ggg


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*17*

17


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

18


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

gggggbf


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

klék


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

19*


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

nmj


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*20*

20


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

mmv


----------



## mariofata (2011 Szeptember 8)

*21*

21


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

thd


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

tdn jfn


----------



## bpeter76 (2011 Szeptember 8)




----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

fjzgm gbv


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

dddddds


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

rrrrr777777777777756


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

kkkkkkhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

léééééééééééééééé


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

ccxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

wefwef


----------



## jeannie6 (2011 Szeptember 8)

hvlwshvl.


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Hali


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Talán


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 8)

hamar


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 8)

meglesz


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 8)

az


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 8)

a


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 8)

bizonyos


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 8)

20


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 8)

hozzászólás


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 8)

holnap


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 8)

is


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 8)

munka


----------



## sztano61 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Hozzászólás*

Remélem ezt már számolja rendszer


----------



## sztano61 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Újabb próba*

Ma nehéz napom volt.


----------



## trézi (2011 Szeptember 8)

:22:


----------



## trézi (2011 Szeptember 8)

:99:


----------



## trézi (2011 Szeptember 8)

:555:


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)

jo reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)

mar 8


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)

vagy 9


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)

elvileg fele megvan


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)

tizenegy


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)




----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)

llassan de biztosan haladok


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)

remelem


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)

meg egy nap


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)

s tag lehetek


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)

gondolom


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)

ha jol olvastam


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)

mar varom


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)

tetszik ez az oldal ugyanis


----------



## Jaky71 (2011 Szeptember 9)




----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

Super


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

A legtöbb ember általában nem a saját életét éli, hanem mások átlagos gondolatainak a megvalósításán fáradozik.


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

A nélkülözés és a korlátjaid csak akkor léteznek, ha teret adsz nekik az elmédben.


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

Ha egy kicsit utánanézel, rájöhetsz, hogy senki, aki valaha elért valamit az életben, nem tudta előre, hogyan fogja elérni azt. Csak azt tudták, hogy valahogyan el fogják érni. Magadhoz vonzol majd mindent, amire csak szükséged van. Ha pénz kell, megkapod. Ha emberi társaság híján vagy, azt is megkapod. Ha egy bizonyos könyvre van szükséged, megkapod. Ezért mindig figyelj oda rá, hogy kit és mit vonzol magadhoz. A teremtés szó szerint fizikai valósággá változtatja vágyaidat, és mindezt veled és általad teszi. A törvény értelmében.


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

A jövő nyugtalanít - a múlt fogva tart, ezért a jelent elmulasztjuk...


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

Mindent, amit az életben megtapasztalsz, te magad vonzottál be, mégpedig az elmédben megjelenő képek által. A gondolataid által. Bármi történjen a fejedben, az előbb-utóbb az életedben is megjelenik.


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

"Az igazi biztonságot az életben az jelenti számunkra, ha napról napra érezzük, hogy egyre jobbak leszünk." (Anthony ROBBINS )


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

"Ha mindazt megtennénk, amire képesek vagyunk, szó szerint saját magunkat is elkápráztatnánk." (Thomas Edison)


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

"Az emberek nem lusták. Egyszerűen nincs olyan céljuk, ami motiválná őket."


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

"Tudod, az életben sokan tudják hogy mit kell tenniük, de valójában kevesen csinálják meg azt, amit tudnak. Tudni nem elég! Cselekedni kel!"


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

A látomás mindaddig látomás marad, amíg rá összpontosítva munkához nem látsz, és meg nem valósítod a gyakorlatban, hogy valami haszon származzon belőle.


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

Hogy mit kezdesz az időddel, az nagyon fontos téma, hiszen az elvesztegetett idő nem pótolható. Egyszóval bánj körültekintően az időddel, és tanuld meg figyelmesen befektetni.


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

"Egy átlagember valójában átlagon felülivé, sőt kiválóvá is válhat. Hogyan? Úgy, hogy igen pontosan meghatározza azt, hogy mit akar elérni, majd pedig következetesen azon dolgozik minden nap."


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

"Minél jobban vagy képes összpontosítani valami fontos dologra, annál nagyobb az esélyed arra, hogy el is érjed."


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

"A jelenkor legsikeresebb emberei azok, akik képesek a legtávolabbi jövőben gondolkodni. Ők hajlandók rövidtávon áldozatokat hozni azért, hogy hosszú távon élvezhessék a megérdemelt jutalmukat."


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

"A legokosabb dolog, amit az ember megtehet az, hogy állandóan arra vonatkozó gondolatokat forgat a fejében, amilyen egyéniséggé szeretne válni a jövőben."


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

Ha az idődet egy bolond győzködésére fecséreled, akkor egy bolondból kettőt csinálsz.


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

"Dolgozz keményen az állásodban, és meg fogsz belőle élni. Dolgozz még ennél is keményebben saját magadon, és egy vagyonra fogsz szert tenni."


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

"Egyedül soha sem leszel sikeres. Nehezen lehet találni egy gazdag remetét."


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

"Tetteid oly hangosan szólnak, hogy nem is hallom, amit a száddal mondasz."


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

"A sikeres időbeosztás egyik legnagyszerűbb segédeszköze, a papíron gondolkodás képessége."


----------



## rendezo1 (2011 Szeptember 9)

"Korábban azt szoktam mondani magamban reménykedve, * bárcsak megváltoznának a dolgok körülöttem*. Aztán megtanultam, csak akkor fognak megváltozni a körülményeim, ha én megváltozom."


----------



## fribo (2011 Szeptember 9)

*x*

x


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

1


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

2


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

4


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

5


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

6


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

7


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

8


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

9


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

10


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

11


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

12


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

13


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

14


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

15


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

16


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

17


----------



## nmo008 (2011 Szeptember 9)

18


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

Köszönöm


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

Mennyire igaz.


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

Nem is kell annak lennie


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

Pont ez kell most nekem


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

próba


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

Már nagyon olvasgatnák


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

Én is


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

köszi


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

3454


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

dsas


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

érik a tök


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

hasad a pad


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

te kis leány hova mégy


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

te vagy az én párom


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

én is


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

boldogság


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

ú
qwgvtbnnm


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

kék


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

tiszta víz


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

Nem tudom, türelem játék az biztos


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

te kis leány hová mész


----------



## foltvarras.ka (2011 Szeptember 9)

érik a tök


----------



## tanitani_66 (2011 Szeptember 9)

Ha ez a szabály létezik, akkor valamilyen oknál fogva biztosan fontos volt létrehozni.


----------



## tanitani_66 (2011 Szeptember 9)

Ha viszont fontos volt a szabály, akkor miért adott a kormányos ilyen lehetőséget?


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 9)

lássuk


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 9)

csak


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 9)

már


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 9)

ha


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 9)

5


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 9)

4


----------



## krisztina.20 (2011 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

a


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

b


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

cdefg


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

h


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

i


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

j


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

k


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

l


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

m


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

n


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

o


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

mno lol


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

p


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

q


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

r


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

s


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

t


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

Megvan, hurrá!!!


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

egy aprócska kalapocska benne csacska macska mocska


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

mit sütsz kis szűcs?


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

tán sós húst szütsz kis szűcs?


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

egy meggy mag meg egy megy mag az hány meggy mag?


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

Netán platán, netán palánta, netán tán platánpalánta?


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

Öt ördög görget görgőn, görbe úton görgő, öt gömbbé gömbölyödött görögdinnyét


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

Lám a láma mama nem áll a málha alá ma


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

A sarki borbárban három kóbor barbár berber borozgat


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

az ibafai papnak fa pipája van, ezért az ibafai fa pipa: papi fa pipa


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

sárga bögre görbe bögre


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

Ádám bátyám pávát látván száját tátván pávává vált


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

Fekete bikapata kopog a patika pepita kövezetén


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

Jobb egy lúdnyak tíz tyúknyaknál


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

Géza kék az éG


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

Répa, retek, mogyoró, korán reggel ritkán rikkant a rigó


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

Minden követ követ követ.


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

Moszkvics slusszkulcs


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

Árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép


----------



## marklar (2011 Szeptember 9)

A kotyogó klotyó felé totyog a vén, motyogó lotyó, de késő, mert a rotyogó gatyóból potyog a motyó.


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)




----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)




----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

:d


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)




----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

:``:


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)




----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

Köszi!!!


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

Csövi!


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

Hi!


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

Naná!


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

Bizony!


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

12


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

13


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

14


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

15


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

20


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

egy


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

kettő


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

3


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

*4*

4


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

*öt*

öt


----------



## ferike3333 (2011 Szeptember 10)

hat


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

heute


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

morgen


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

gestern


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

4


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

6


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

8


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

10


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

12


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

:d


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

fa


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

ég


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

tűz


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

ibolya


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

nap


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

rozsda


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

föld


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

homok


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

felhő


----------



## kiv (2011 Szeptember 10)

ez az


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

Szeretném letölteni Nógrádi Bence:Rinocérosz üzletkötés című könyvét, de előtte 
20 hozzászólást kellene írnom.
Aki tud, segítsen nekem!


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

szombat


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

felhős idő


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

piac


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

parfüm


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

FM goup


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

esős


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

házaló


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

közvetlen


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

toborzás


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

még tíz


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

emberek


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

mlm


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

program


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

szervezet


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

hálózat


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

termékek


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

3


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## pejoti (2011 Szeptember 10)

1


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

20


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

15


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

14


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

13


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

12


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

11


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

10


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

9


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

8


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

7


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

6


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

5


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

4


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

3


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## kun.vivi (2011 Szeptember 10)

1


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

még egy hasznosság


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

hetes


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

de soká lesz meg


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

kilenc


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

tíz


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

tíz+1


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

12


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

tizenhárom


----------



## dikkui (2011 Szeptember 10)

dikk


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

*Köszönet *

Köszi a segítséget


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Különös alkímia az* írás*. Azt hisszük, kitalálunk. Holott gyakran csak emlékezünk. Van bennünk egy másik, egy olyan emlékezet, amely az elfelejtett dolgokra emlékszik, és önálló, tőlünk független életet él.
Félicien Marceau


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

_„Az írás az élet gyümölcse. Nem az élet az írásé." (Jostein Gaarder)_


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

_*Könnyebb egy csatát megnyerni, mint leírni.
Móra Ferenc
*_


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

A szó az emberiség leghatásosabb kábítószere.
_ Rudyard Kipling _


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Inkább a verseid írnád gondolatban, mint a gondolataid versben.
_Móra Ferenc _


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Minden jó könyv olvasása olyan, mintha elmúlt századok legderekabb embereivel, e művek szerzőivel társalognánk.
_ René Descartes __*
*_


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

[FONT=times new roman,times]_Minden ember, minden apró mozzanat életedbe úgy került,
hogy magad vontad oda.
Az pedig, hogy most mit kezdesz velük, rajtad áll._[/FONT] 
[FONT=times new roman,times]_(Richard Bach - Illúziók)_[/FONT]


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

_A barátság az egyetlen olyan kapcsolat, amely kölcsönös, szabad választással jön létre. Nem velünk születik, mi teremtjük. Nem fertőzi meg semmilyen testi kapcsolat, vagy érdek. Nem akarunk egymástól semmit - egyszerűen csak jó együtt lenni. A barátság születése mindig együtt jár azzal az érzéssel, hogy találkoztunk már valahol. Hogy ismerem őt! Ez persze sejtelem, nem biztos hogy így van. Sosem tudhatjuk, mitől vagyunk otthon egymásban. De ha a barátomhoz megyek: hazamegyek._ 

_(Müller Péter)_


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

[FONT=georgia,palatino]_Aki nem küzd senkivel,
azzal senki nem képes megküzdeni._[/FONT]​ [FONT=georgia,palatino][/FONT]​ [FONT=georgia,palatino]_(Buddha)_[/FONT]​


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Igazat bárki tud írni, de csak kevesen tudunk epigrammákat.
_*- Somerset Maugham*_


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

_Az íráshoz_ nem kell más, csak idő és pihent agy.(Benjamin Rascal _idézet_)


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Meg persze egy toll sem árt.


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

A tájleírások a klasszikus regények azon részletei, amelyeket csak középkorúak olvasnak. A fiatalnak még hiányzik hozzá a türelme, az öregé pedig már elfogyott.


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Vajon miért van az, hogy annyira sietünk feltápászkodni, amikor elesünk? Hiszen akár fekve is maradhatnánk, hogy pihenjünk egy kicsit.


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Aki kíváncsi, hamar megöregszik. Aki nem kíváncsi, szintén.


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

„a világ Isten szőtte szőnyeg,
mi csak visszáját látjuk itt,
és néha, legszebb perceinkben
a színéből is valamit.” Reményik Sándor verséből


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

A könyvek száma végtelen, a te éveid pedig végesek. Kölcsey Ferenc tollából


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

„A tudomány, az emberiség tudata, a művészet, az emberiség öntudata.”
_ Lukács György_


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

Nyugodtan mondhatsz rólam bármit,hisz a kutyák is ugatnak,ha nem ismernek valakit...


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

Szegény béka! Mi minden van a segge alatt!


----------



## kriss0118 (2011 Szeptember 11)

„....télutói Magyarország,
te mézeskalács-sziv haza,
folyói kizsinorozták
beszórta hóval tavasza......”

Váci Mihály


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

Ma láttam 1 stoppost az úton...Jó fej volt,likeolta a verdám.


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

Négy


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

:shock:5


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

Az élet olyan mind egy két ágú létra, egyik felén fel s a másikán le.


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

7:-d


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

Ftc-zte 0-0


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

Nyírsuli- MFA 2-4


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

10


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

Vagy 11?


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

12


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

13


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

20


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Már csak 19 és itt lehetek


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

tizennyolc


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

17


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

14


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

16


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

15


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

Mindenki őrizze meg a pánikját, nyugalomra semmi ok


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

14


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

13


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

16


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

12


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

Nincs olyan szekér, amire még egy szalmaszál nem férne föl.


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

11


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

Még hogy nem voltál annyira berugva? Földhöz vágtad a hörcsögömet és azt kiabáltad:"Pikachu téged választalak!" Aztán bebújtál a szekrénybe és egy órát azt kiabáltad, hogy az átjáró Narniába nem működik! Utána azt kiabáltad az autómra:"OPTIMUS tudom, h te vagy az, transzformáld át magad!" Végül hazafelé átöleltél egy hajléktalant, és azt mondtad neki: "Dumbledore, te élsz?!"


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

10


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

A korrupció az, amiből mi kimaradunk.


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

9


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

Azt hiszem még nem próbálom ki a Norbi updatejét megvárom a végleges verziót!


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

8


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

7


----------



## Tituhu (2011 Szeptember 11)

Thx a türelmet x:-D


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

6


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

5


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

4


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

3


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

2


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

1


----------



## rozi09 (2011 Szeptember 11)

még egy ráadás


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

1


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

2


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

3


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

4


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

5


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

6


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

7


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

8


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

9


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

10


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

11


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

12


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

13


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

14


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

15


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

16


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

17


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

18


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

19


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

20


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

21


----------



## gwz (2011 Szeptember 11)

22


----------



## dufiride (2011 Szeptember 11)

Még kéne valamit írnom.


----------



## dufiride (2011 Szeptember 11)

De semmi sem jut az eszembe.


----------



## dufiride (2011 Szeptember 11)

Pedig használnám ám a fórumot...


----------



## dufiride (2011 Szeptember 11)

Majd csak lesz valahogy.


----------



## dufiride (2011 Szeptember 11)

Már csak kettő kell.


----------



## dufiride (2011 Szeptember 11)

ill. egy


----------



## dufiride (2011 Szeptember 11)

vagy már annyi sem


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

1


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

furcsa ez az oldal..de majd megszokom


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

DE remélem lesz,majd valaki aki segít nekem


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

4


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

pályázatok?Hűűűűű


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

látom nem csak én "göcsölök itt"hogy bejussunk...


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

jaj deee jómi lenne ha idéznék valamit? azt sem tudom olvassa e ezt valaki?


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

A világ olyan amilyennek te szeretnéd látni!


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

És az sem baj,ha te magad megteremted a saját kis világodat ,ahová csak azt engedsz be akit akarsz


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

Szív vagy lélek? Tudja valaki mi a kettő között a különbség?


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

olllálááá még mindig kell...éljenek az adminok


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

szép idő van Budapesten..de én már várom az őszt..


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

14...nél tartunk..


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

jaj de jóóóó,hogy most nem jut sok minden az eszembe...férjet kellene találnom


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

éljenek az öntudatos NŐK!!!!


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

cica,kiscica, nagy cica,cica fiú, kismacska,macska


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

na még háááááááromaztán kettő..aztán meg egy....de mi is lesz utána?


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

ja és még várjam a 20 másodperceket is...erről nem volt szóóóóóó


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

de jóóóóóó már húsz...és itt is vagyok..de hol is????


----------



## Mirjam Salliven (2011 Szeptember 11)

Életem legszebb érzése...


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

_Köszi az infót! Végigcsinálom!_


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

_Persze, valami értelmeset kéne írni az első húszban is..._


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

Megpróbálom, mert ha valaki beleolvas legalább ne unatkozzon...


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

A vegetáriánus egy ősi indián szó. Jelentése: rossz vadász.


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

Légy optimista! Ha citrommal kínál meg az élet, kérj hozzá Martinit!


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

A biztonsági öv lehet hogy korlátoz a mozgásban, de még mindig nem annyira, mint a tolószék.


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

Mi a Computerbontóban a hibás ramokat összegyűjtjük, pálinkát főzünk belőle. Ez a ramszesz.


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

Egy nap 24 óra, egy ládában 24 sör... EZ NEM LEHET VÉLETLEN!


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

A démonokat dobolással elűzni igyekvő bennszülötteket lenézik a civilizált amerikaiak, akik dudálással akarják feloszlatni a közlekedési dugókat...


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

A controller olyan ember, aki 200 szeretkezési pozitúráról tud előadást tartani, de egyet sem próbált még ki a gyakorlatban.


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

A férfiak azért alszanak el gyorsan szex után, mert előtte fél éjszakát könyörögnek érte....


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

Nem jön semmi, csak egy tehén... Az is IFA-n.


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

Ne feledd: ha valaki felbosszant, az arcodon 42 izom rándul össze. De csupán négy izom kell ahhoz, hogy kinyújtsd a kezed, és pofánvágd.


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

Ön dönt, iszik vagy vezet! De egyszerre a hármat ne csinálja!


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

Egy csomó olyan segédeszköz létezik, amivel a nők szexuális kedve növelhető. Itt van például a Mercedes-Benz 380SL.


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

A hippi olyan ember, akinek olyan hosszú haja van, mint Tarzannak, olyan a járása, mint Jane-nek és olyan a szaga, mint Csitának.


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

Egy hely van, ahol a romantika megelőzi a szexet: a szótár.


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

A feleségem félt a sötétben. Aztán meglátott engem ruha nélkül. Azóta világosban fél.


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

A szex kedvéért megnősülni olyan, mint venni egy Boeing 747-est az ingyen mogyoró miatt.


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

Az ember életének egyharmadát tölti emeletes marhaságok olvasásával. Ez volt a mai adag...


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

Az élet egy pocsék játék, de a grafikája nagyon ott van...


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

A nyuszika a tisztáshoz ért, a farkas meg a villanyszereléshez, de nem nagyon.


----------



## Mountpapa (2011 Szeptember 11)

Mindenki ismeri Garfieldet. A világ leglustább macskája. Hozzám képest Garfield egy ugribugri nyuszi (zájcsik pávágájcsik).


----------



## Honiii (2011 Szeptember 12)

köszi szépen


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Ma rövid munkanapom volt


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Nagyon kellemes, napsütéses


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nomi027 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## bolla ildi (2011 Szeptember 12)

oké akkor én is hozzászólok, de csak a gyűjtés kedvéért


----------



## bolla ildi (2011 Szeptember 12)

vmi nagyon kiakasztót kéne írnom, h. mind az 5 látogató hozzászóljon Hé szeretnék letölteni és ahhoz 20 hozzászólás kellene


----------



## bolla ildi (2011 Szeptember 12)

előre is köszönöm a segítőkész hozzászólóknak


----------



## bolla ildi (2011 Szeptember 12)

jól elbeszélgettem magammal


----------



## bolla ildi (2011 Szeptember 12)

de remélem máson én segítek a hozzászólásaimmal


----------



## bolla ildi (2011 Szeptember 12)

akik a témát böngészik, hol vannak?


----------



## bolla ildi (2011 Szeptember 12)

nem jó mazsolának lenni )))


----------



## king_a (2011 Szeptember 12)

koszonjuk


----------



## king_a (2011 Szeptember 12)




----------



## king_a (2011 Szeptember 12)

nagyon szep


----------



## king_a (2011 Szeptember 12)

kreativ


----------



## king_a (2011 Szeptember 12)




----------



## king_a (2011 Szeptember 12)

rengeteg jo otlet


----------



## king_a (2011 Szeptember 12)




----------



## king_a (2011 Szeptember 12)

jo elfoglaltsag


----------



## king_a (2011 Szeptember 12)




----------



## giliszt (2011 Szeptember 12)

ez eleg hogy megkapjam a 20hozzaszolast?


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok!
Super az oldal, muszáj begyűjtsem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

De nem akarok mindenféle értelmetlen dolgot írogatni, nem is tudom, talán 1-2 vers?


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

Mondjuk legyen Kosztolányitól az Akarsz-e játszani, egyik kedvenc versem:


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

A játszótársam, mondd, akarsz-e lenni,
akarsz-e mindig, mindig játszani,


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

akarsz-e együtt a sötétbe menni,
gyerekszívvel fontosnak látszani,


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

nagykomolyan az asztalfőre ülni,
borból-vízből mértékkel tölteni,


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

gyöngyöt dobálni, semminek örülni,
sóhajtva rossz ruhákat ölteni?


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

Akarsz-e játszani mindent, mi élet,
havas telet és hosszu-hosszu őszt,


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

lehet-e némán teát inni véled,
rubin-teát és sárga páragőzt?


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

Akarsz-e teljes, tiszta szívvel élni,
hallgatni hosszan, néha-néha félni,


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

hogy a körúton járkál a november,
az utcaseprő, szegény, beteg ember,


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

ki fütyürész az ablakunk alatt?
Akarsz játszani kígyót, madarat,


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

hosszú utazást, vonatot, hajót,
karácsonyt, álmot, mindenféle jót?


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

Akarsz játszani boldog szeretőt,
színlelni sírást, cifra temetőt?


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

Akarsz-e élni, élni mindörökkön,
játékban élni, mely valóra vált?


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

Virágok közt feküdni lenn a földön,
s akarsz, akarsz-e játszani halált?


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

Végezetül jöjjön a Wanderers Nachtlied 2 fordításban:


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

Tóth Árpád fordítás:

Immár minden bércet
Csend ül.
Halk lomb, alig érzed,
Lendül:
Sohajt az éj.
Már búvik a berki madárka,
Te is nemsokára
Nyugszol, ne félj...


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

És Kosztolányitól:

A szikla-tetőn
tompa csönd.
Elhal remegőn
odafönt
a szél lehellete is.
Madárka se rebben a fák bogára,
várj, nemsokára
pihensz te is.


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

Ez pedig a 20


----------



## Greenfire (2011 Szeptember 13)

*20*

 Na most szóljatok hozzá...


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

Köszönet a lehetőségért.
1.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

2.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

3.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

4.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

5.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

6.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

7.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

8.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

9.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

10.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

11.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

12.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

13.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

14.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

15.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

16.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

17.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

18.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

19.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

20.


----------



## Biluci (2011 Szeptember 13)

Ráadás.21.


----------



## Talián Betti (2011 Szeptember 13)

Wörös Sándor : Sehallselát Dömötör

Sehallselát Dömötör
buta volt, mint hat ökör,
mert ez a Sehallselát
kerülte az iskolát.

Azt gondolta, hogy a pék
a pékhálót szövi rég,
és kemencét fűt a pók,
ottan sülnek a cipók.

Azt hitte, hogy szűcs az ács,
zabszalmát sző a takács,
sziklát aszal a szakács,
libát patkol a kovács.

Míg más olvasott meg irt,
ő csak ordítani bírt,
megette a könyvlapot,
s utána tintát ivott.

Csak azt mondom: Dömötör
buta volt, mint hat ökör,
mert ez a Sehallselát
kerülte az iskolát.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Rémes, hogy milyen szűk viselet más ember életét hordani.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Az embereknek hitre van szükségük ahhoz, hogy élni tudjanak. Hinniük kell valamiben, máskülönben elvesztek.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Élvezd...
Hogyha rontottál, tanulhatsz belőle,
Ilyenkor nincs más hátra, mint előre.
A rosszat jó követi, nem lesz folyton nehézség.
Nem baj, ha nem sportolsz, lehet félegészség,
Élvezd az életnek minden egyes percét.
Megérdemled az időt, hogy tartalmasan teljék.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Mindenkinek végig kell járnia azt az utat, aminek a végén megérti az élet nagy összefüggéseit.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Minden csak épül, aztán hanyatlik, elpusztul, majd újjáéled. Az események egy ideig folynak a szokott mederben, aztán minden megáll, kitágul és összehúzódik, mint a nagy fehér cápa kopoltyúja. Pofonegyszerű, ezért bárki láthatja, hogy mindannyian ugyanolyanok vagyunk, mindannyian semmik vagyunk, és ez így van jól, így teljes és tökéletes, és jó érezni az életet, jó egy csónakban fekve elgondolkodni saját rajzfilm-életünkön, jó kifújni magunkat, röhögni az egészen. Mert ennyi jár és nem több. Most élhetjük meg és jobban tesszük, ha minden rohadt percét élvezzük, és közben tudjuk, hogy ha elölről kezdhetnénk, megint mindent ugyanúgy csinálnánk. Mindent.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Minden másodpercben új emberi lélek születik a világra. Új fény gyullad ki: egy csillag, mely lehet, hogy majd különösen szépen világít, de mindenképpen soha nem látott, saját színképe van. Új lény csókolja meg a földet - talán lángészt, talán szépséget sugárzóan... testet ölt az, amit még soha nem láttunk. Egy emberben sem ismétlődhet meg a másik, és ő sem ölthet testet soha többé másban. Minden új lény - üstökös, amely az örökkévalóság folyamán csak egyszer érinti a földi pályát; hogy egy rövid pillanatra vakító fénnyel villanjon fel a két örökkévalóság között.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Kettős életet élni nem gond. A hármas vagy négyes élet fog ki az emberen.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Egy szép dolog az árától függetlenül értékes. Azok, akik nem látják meg az értékes dolgokat az életben, soha nem lesznek boldogok.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Megértettem, hogy mindannyiunk élete győzelmekből és vereségekből áll - kivéve persze a gyávákat, (...) ezek ugyanis soha nem győznek és nem is veszítenek.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Néha az élet a mi csatamezőnk. Azt kell tennünk, amit meg kell tennünk, nem azt, ami tenni akarunk.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Az életben való kapaszkodás jellemez minden élőlényt.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

- Tudod, hogy miért nem beszélnek a növények?
- Rem azt mondta, hogy erősebbek nálunk. Azt mondta, hogy csak az életre koncentrálnak, ezért nincs szükségük szavakra.
- Mégis mi esszük meg őket.
- De azért, hogy élhessünk.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Mindnyájan nagy dolgokra törekszünk, és nem vesszük észre, hogy az élet kis dolgokból áll össze.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Úgy kell élni, hogy míg a világban forgolódunk, ne súroljuk le más emberről a bőrt.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Az élet szűnni nem akaró problémák sora, tele bonyolult, problémás döntésekkel és határidőkkel. De a legrosszabb mégis az, ha nem döntesz, csak várod a választ. Egy szempillantás alatt kell dönteni.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Képzeld magad egy koncertterembe, ahol a legédesebb zene dallamait hallgatod, amikor hirtelen eszedbe jut, hogy elfelejtetted bezárni az autódat. Nyugtalankodsz a kocsi miatt, nem tudsz kimenni a teremből, de a zenét sem tudod már élvezni. Tökéletes példája ez annak az életnek, amit a legtöbb ember él.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Talán nem a nevetés révén válunk eggyé az istenekkel? Nem csak így tudjuk elviselni az életet, a sok borzalmat, pazarlást, szenvedést itt a földön?


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Szerintem az élet olyan rövid, hogy ki kell fejlesztenünk azt az intuíciót, ami megsúgja, hogy kivel és mivel érdemes foglalkozni, valamint kivel és mivel nem.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Az ember ne sajnálja azt, ahogyan élt. Minden a javára volt, ha túlélte.


----------



## Kisputyika89 (2011 Szeptember 13)

A kísértés hosszan nyomja a csengőt, de a lehetőség csak egyszer kopogtat!


----------



## hakniman (2011 Szeptember 13)

nagyonn kösz!


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

csúcs


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

király


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

zsír


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

sirály


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

klassz


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

jó


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

mégjobb


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

legjobb


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

10


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

*idezet*

Amikor egész éjjel fent van az ember, egyfajta varázsburok veszi körül, amely csak akkor pukkan szét, amikor kimegy az ajtón, és visszatér a valós időbe. Különleges érzés: félig felemelő, félig undorító, ha olyankor mész haza, amikor mások dolgozni indulnak.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Bolondos vagyok. Nem tagadom. Szeretek záporban ugrálni, szeretem csavarni a hajamból a esővizet. Mint a vademberek. Legalább nagy ritkán kiugrani a civilizációból.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

nem kell mindig a trendet kovetni


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

A létezés egyetlen állandó tulajdonsága a változás.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

hat igen sokan mondjak hogy csak a valtozas allando


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

A kétségbeejtő helyzetek kétségbeejtő intézkedéseket kívánnak meg.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Világított a hold. A holdfény az erdőben mindennek megváltoztatja a színét. Mint azok a színes lámpák, amelyeket az apám használt régebben. Fekete fénynek hívták őket, pedig inkább lilák voltak. Amire rávilágítottak vele, annak megváltozott a színe. A hold ugyanilyen volt.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Üzletasszony vagyok, azaz nagyon elfoglalt ember, aki sok mindent megszerezhet magának, csak időt nem vehet sehol, elegendő időt vagy legalább valamivel többet annál, amennyivel rendelkezem.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Csodálatos volna azt gondolni, hogy a jövő ismeretlen és valamiképpen meglepő.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

nem is lenne jo ismerni a jovot szerintem


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Kerülöm, hogy bármit is csináljak, mert amit nem csinálok, abban nem vallhatok kudarcot.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

ezt az idezetet bar ide irtam de nem ertek vele egyet..mindent ki kell probalni szerintem


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

A holdat is nézheti mindenki, ha el nem is érheti soha.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

A giccs minden börtönök közt a legálnokabb. A rácsok leegyszerűsített és hamis érzelmekkel vannak bearanyozva, ennélfogva bennük egy palota oszlopait látják.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Szeretek éjszaka sétálni. Senki nem állít meg, és nem mond ostoba dolgokat, és szeretem a csillagokat is. A dolgoknak jobb illatuk van, és a mindennapos dolgok rejtélyesnek látszanak.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Mindenhez hozzászokhat az ember, de sajnos az evésről nem tud leszokni.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Ha próbáljuk elkerülni a komplikációkat, gyakran azzal csináljuk őket.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Az evés ártalmatlan külsőt kölcsönöz az embernek.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

A nevek olyanok, mint bőröndön a címkék (...), vagy térképek, amelyek elárulják másoknak, hol jártunk és hova szeretnénk menni.


----------



## nmoncsi7 (2011 Szeptember 13)

a lehetetlen lehetseges


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

1


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

2


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

3


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

4


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

763


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

453


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

787


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

5754


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

8866


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

4546


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

3223


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

352


----------



## KenytheOne (2011 Szeptember 13)

66544


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

köszönöm


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

13


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

12


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

szeretnék tag lenni


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

ma tag leszek


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Szeretnék ma már letölteni


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Olyan sok jó anyag van fenn


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

még 6


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Ennyi ötletet


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Még 4


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Mennyi jó dolog!!! Köszönet érte.


----------



## Pityu1989 (2011 Szeptember 13)

14


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

jó hogy van ez a lehetőség, hogy itt összegyűjthető a kellő számú hozzászólás


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

mert most igazán konstruktívat nem tudnék mit mondani


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

azért remélem lesz majd olyan is


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

amúgy igazán jó és hasznos ez az oldal, meg föleg a forum


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

csak igy tovább


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

remélem itt tényleg nincs utban


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

10


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

11


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

kösz mégegyszer


----------



## szpszp (2011 Szeptember 13)

és további jó fórumozást mindenkinek


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Jó ötlet! Ügyes vagy!


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Köszi a linket!


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Nagyon sok jó dolgot feltettetek! Köszönet!


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Már nagyon várom, hogy tölthessek le dolgokat!


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Ha be jutok, töltök fel értékes anyagokat!


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Köszi mindenkinek, aki kincseket töltött fel!


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Azt hiszem, hogy itt a helyem!


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Remélem nemsokára veletek leszek!


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Szia Mindenki, remélem szívesen fogadtok csapatba!


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

A letöltésért..........


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Már csak 8...


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Nem kell már sok.....


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Visszaszámlálás...


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Hány is kell még???????????


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Azt hiszem, meg lesz!


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

5,4,3, 2, 1


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

3,2,1,


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Kész!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deeaa (2011 Szeptember 13)

Gondolom már egy kevés idő után nekem is sikerülni fog a letöltések és feltöltések!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

És mindenkit üdvözlök


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

"Bárhol élsz is, az az otthonod, ahol barátokra akadsz."
James, William


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

Már csak 13 hozzászólás kell...


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

"Duna szigetében öklelődzik egy cseh
szörnyű módon szolgál neki a szerencse"


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

4


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

3


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

2


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

1


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

0


----------



## ferofero (2011 Szeptember 13)

Köszi, megvan a 20! hurrá


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

*szamolunk*

1


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

2


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

megvan az otode...


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

kesz a negyede...


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

mar csak 2x ennyi


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

egy hijan a fele


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

fele


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

ket eggyes


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

szerencses szam...


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

3/4


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

9/10


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

egyhijjan


----------



## jack666 (2011 Szeptember 14)

ok


----------



## Andus2 (2011 Szeptember 14)

Jóó


----------



## Andus2 (2011 Szeptember 14)




----------



## Andus2 (2011 Szeptember 14)

The sims3


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

próba


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

sikerült


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

a fele már megvan


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## Hutyg (2011 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)

*köszi*

ke



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)

*hozzaszolas*

lassam megy


----------



## bamber (2011 Szeptember 14)

galambgomba


----------



## bamber (2011 Szeptember 14)

aszalt szilva


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)

*hallo*

ka\\m/


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)

haladok lassan


----------



## bamber (2011 Szeptember 14)

Megérkeztem ...


----------



## Tuttopaese (2011 Szeptember 14)

ez egy üzenet


----------



## Tuttopaese (2011 Szeptember 14)

hogy végre elérjem azt a fránya


----------



## Tuttopaese (2011 Szeptember 14)

20. üzenetet


----------



## iscahim (2011 Szeptember 14)

..., a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek: 

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.

 Miért nem enged letölteni?? Megvan a 20 üzenet, sőt, igazából amit most írok, ez a 30.!... 2009 októberében regisztráltam, így a két nap az jó párszor megvolt...
Mit tudok ilyenkor csinálni??


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

1.


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

2.


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

3.


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

4.


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

11


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## koora (2011 Szeptember 14)

*végre sikerult*

végre sikerult alig vártam már


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

20. 

MEGVAN A 20 HOZZÁSZÓLÁS!Már csak két napot kell várni


----------



## Potterwizard521 (2011 Szeptember 14)

Hjajjj!Messze van még az a két nap


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

125


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

Canada


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

Magyarország


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

sok kell a 20 hozzaszolashoz


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

ghost


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

159


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

Csuhéfonás


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

meg csak 8


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

es meg 7


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

meg 6


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

5 es meglesz


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

meg 4


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

3 nem sok mar


----------



## koora (2011 Szeptember 14)

csak megy ez


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

2 es kesz


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

eleg is lesz talan


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

vagy nem


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

"Nincs szerelem megbocsátás nélkül, és nincs megbocsátás szeretet nélkül."
Bryant H. McGill


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

"Kezdjük azzal, amiért hálásak lehetünk, és állítsuk az elménket arra a rezgésre, majd figyeljük a jót, ahogy elkezd áramlani, mert egyik gondolat a másikhoz vezet."
Bob Proctor


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

"Nem számít, hogy mennyi nyomást érzel a munkában ha megtalálod a pihenés módját legalább 5 percre minden órában, sokkal produktívabb leszel."
Dr. Joyce Brothers: pszichológus és tanácsadó


----------



## koora (2011 Szeptember 14)

hogy ez miért nem egyszerubb?


----------



## Ghost159 (2011 Szeptember 14)

dobar forum


----------



## koora (2011 Szeptember 14)

Köszönet a lehetöségért és Kufircnak a segitségét különösen köszönöm.


----------



## Gabriella1015 (2011 Szeptember 14)

Ez nekem tetszik!
Hasonló, mint reggel felkeléskor a "csak 5 perc!"


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

Úgy gondolom teljesen mindegy, hogy mit írok mivel csupán a hozzászólások számát próbálom elérni.


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

Egy kis tracs-party önmagammal...


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

Komoly ára van a használati jognak...


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

És már a hatodiknál tartok.


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

"Lessz-e még jobb,


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

?


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

"Köztudomású, hogy az emberek az égből jönnek, és a földbe végzik.


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

Tehát aki fiatal, az közelebb van az éghez, az öreg meg a földhöz.


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

A fiataloknak az a lényeg, ami fönt van, ők az eget méregetik, az öregek azt a darab földet tartják mindennél fontosabbnak, amin állnak.


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

Fönn van az egy, a földön vannak a darabok.


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

Fönn a kozmoszban nincsenek elhatárolódások, tehát amikor jövünk lefelé, még bennünk sincsenek,


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

ez abban is megmutatkozik, hogy a fiatal egybegyülik, a központ felé áramlik.


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

Amikor az emberek fiatalok még, szeretnek sokan lenni, szeretnek együtt lenni.


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

Amikor viszont megöregszenek, fokozatosan különválnak."


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

idézet Csaplár Vilmostól


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

"...."


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

Hamarosan a kívánt "mérföldkőhöz" érek...


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

!


----------



## Gyöév (2011 Szeptember 14)

Üdvözlet.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Minden kezdet nehéz.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Jó munkához idő kell.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Türelem rózsát terem.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Vak tyúk is talál szemet.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Többet ésszel, mint erővel.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Vak vezet világtalant.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Kicsi a bors, de erős.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Csalánba nem üt a mennykő.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Nem zörög a haraszt, ha nem fújja a szél.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Szó elszáll, írás megmarad.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Sötétben minden tehén fekete.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Éhes disznó makkal álmodik.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Jobb adni, mint kapni.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Láttam én már karón varjút.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

A lónak négy lába van, mégis megbotlik.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Madarat tolláról, embert barátjáról.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Nem esik messze az alma a fájától.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Más kárán tanul az okos.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Minden jó, ha vége jó.


----------



## mölcike (2011 Szeptember 14)

Jóból is megárt a sok...


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 15)

Tüzesen süt le a nyári nap sugára
Az ég tetejéről a juhászbojtárra.


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 15)

Fölösleges dolog sütnie oly nagyon,
A juhásznak úgyis nagy melege vagyon.


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 15)

Szerelem tüze ég fiatal szivében,
Ugy legelteti a nyájt a faluvégen.


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 15)

Faluvégen nyája mig szerte legelész,
Ő addig subáján a fűben heverész.


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 15)

Tenger virág nyílik tarkán körülötte.
De ő a virágra szemét nem vetette;


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 15)

Egy kőhajtásnyira foly tőle a patak,
Bámuló szemei odatapadtanak.


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 15)

De nem ám a patak csillámló habjára,
Hanem a patakban egy szőke kislyányra,


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 15)

A szőke kislyánynak karcsu termetére,
Szép hosszú hajára, gömbölyű keblére.


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 15)

...


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 15)

Petőfi Sándor:

János vitéz


----------



## Gaba4569 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Gaba4569 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Megint köszönöm!


----------



## Gaba4569 (2011 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## scai (2011 Szeptember 16)

letelt a két nap?


----------



## scai (2011 Szeptember 16)

20!!!


----------



## Tibke64 (2011 Szeptember 16)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

Szép napot szintén!


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

Bár most Pesten eléggé elborult a helyzet...


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

Na jó...mivel most senki nincs itt beszélgetni, kénytelen leszek...


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

1


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

2


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

3


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

4


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

5


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

6


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

7


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

8


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

9


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

10


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

Na jó, ezt meguntam...


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

(nem, nem csak 10ig megy elvileg a számolás...)


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

Bár, addig fejből is ....


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

Na jó, azt hiszem tényleg hagyom a számokat, és a velük kapcsolatos dolgokat egy kicsit pihenni.


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

Hmm....nem akarom,hogy azt higgyétek csak a letöltések miatt....


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

...de már egy ideje megvan min 2 napos a regisztrációm...


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

...és már a 20 hozzászólás is összejött...


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

...mégsem tudok letölteni. :S


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

Esetleg tudja valaki, miért?


----------



## kaszavas (2011 Szeptember 16)

köszi


----------



## kaszavas (2011 Szeptember 16)

éljen újra péntek van


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

Már tárgytalan. Sikerült megoldani.


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

5


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

6


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

7


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

8


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

9


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

10


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

11


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

12


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

13


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

14


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

15


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

16


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

17


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

18


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

19


----------



## ivkd1988 (2011 Szeptember 16)

és 20


----------



## vegsone (2011 Szeptember 17)

1


----------



## t-anita (2011 Szeptember 17)

Ez kedves, köszönöm a lehetőséget!!


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*udv*

Csak annyit szeretnek mondani;hogy sok erdekes


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*fw udv*

Es tovabba mindenkit udvozlok....


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*3*

Elnezest tehat sok erdekes dolog talalhato


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*#4*

Asszem ez a negyedik es igy tovabb


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*#5*

Kb az otodik


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*#6*

Csak el ne tevesszem a szamolast...


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*#7*

Vagy nem lehet?


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*#8*

Talsn nyoc..


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*9*

Turelem jon a tobbi


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*tiz*

Talan tiz


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*eleven*

11!


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*12*

Qe13


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*13333*

Lassan de 
biztosan


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*izi 14*

,meglesz 14


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*fi5*

Fiftin


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*16*

Ki kell birni


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*abc*

16 vagy nem?


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*def*

17


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*?!*

El sem akarom hinni


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*tventi*

Talan megvan mind...


----------



## mi0101 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*21*

Csak meg egyet biztos ami biztos


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Én már legalább 25 hozzászólást írtam, mégsem tudok semmit letölteni vagy új fórum témát nyitni!!! Miért?


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Szép nyári időnk van, kár, hogy mindjárt jön a hideg ősz!


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Ez a hatodik


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Nein, ez már a nyolcadik


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Prince Edward sziget!!!!!


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Avonlea


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Gus Pike


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Sarah Stanley


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Most olyan dolgokat írok le, amik Kanadáról jutnak eszembe:


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Hetty King - die beste Lehrerin der Welt


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Váratlan utazás


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Stargate Atlantis


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Dr. Rodney McKay


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Southpark


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Alec King


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Felix King


----------



## brasso (2011 Szeptember 17)

Charlottetown


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

ecc


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

pecc


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

kimehetsz


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

holnapután


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

bejöhetsz


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

cérnára


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

cinegére


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

ugorj


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

cica


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

az


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

egérre


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

fuss


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

süss


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

fel


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

nap


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

fényes


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

kertek


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

alatt


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

a


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

ludaim


----------



## nicky_666 (2011 Szeptember 17)

megfagynak


----------



## Benjoo (2011 Szeptember 18)

Az Én Cézár valakinek meg van?


----------



## Benjoo (2011 Szeptember 18)

Sikerült lekésni.


----------



## Benjoo (2011 Szeptember 18)

Szép


----------



## Benjoo (2011 Szeptember 18)

-


----------



## Benjoo (2011 Szeptember 18)

meg van az 5


----------



## ikocska76 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## ikocska76 (2011 Szeptember 18)

még kell néhány


----------



## ikocska76 (2011 Szeptember 18)

halihó


----------



## ikocska76 (2011 Szeptember 18)

a


----------



## ikocska76 (2011 Szeptember 18)

ez miért fontos?


----------



## ikocska76 (2011 Szeptember 18)

hajrá


----------



## ikocska76 (2011 Szeptember 18)

na az utolsó


----------



## ikocska76 (2011 Szeptember 18)

...és még 1 ráadás


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

helló


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

a


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

18


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

17


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

16


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

15


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

14


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

13


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

12


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

11


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

10


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

9


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

8


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

6


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

4


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

3


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

2


----------



## Jamahás (2011 Szeptember 18)

1


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

Na kezdjük,1


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

türelmesnek kell lennem, a 20 feltöltésével, 2


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

sebaj, a bolondok aranyát kezdtem el nézni, az ertéellklubbon, 3


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

De igazából egy feliratfile miatt jöttem erre az oldalra, nem vagyok benne biztos, 4


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Hello udv mindenkinek na en bevallom a tabortuz karaokét kerestem es igy találtam meg az oldalt, klassz kis oldalnak tunik,


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

..hogy azt fogom kapni, amit keresek, de valamire talán az is jó lesz, 5


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

ma 32 fok volt, 6


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

bringáztam, 7


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

na még egy limit, 20mp alatt csak 1x szólhatok hozzá, ejj de korlátos az élet felétek!, 8


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Z


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

X


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Hajrá


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi2


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

V


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

A


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

S


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

As


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi3


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

S Ez igy egyben Hajra Vasas!!!


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi4


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi5


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi6


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

A melletted elfolyó vízből csak az a Tied, amit kimerítesz. 
A lefolyt évekből, csak az, amit felhasználtál.
Gondolkozz okosan,dönts bölcsen.


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi7


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi8


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi9


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

1,2,3,4,
Te kis nyuszi hová mégy?


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi10


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

Rossz hírek, még a hétvégére. 9


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi11


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi12


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Na fiuk mennyi kell meg hu sok az kicsi ne viccelj


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Nem megyekén messzire,
Csak a világ végire....


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi13


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi14


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Csatlakozom....


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi15


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Most vagyok a 11 nel szépen lassan haladok.


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi16


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

Jó ötlet!!! Köszi17


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Most vagyok a 12 nel szépen lassan haladok.


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Mindegy hogy jobbra mész,vagy balra,a lényeg hogy egyenesen tedd!


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

123


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Most a 13


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Harap utca három alatt.
Megnyílott a Kutyatár.


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Most a 14


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

5455


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Most a 15


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Síppal-dobbal megnyitotta,
Kutyafülü Aladár.


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Most a 16


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

544
4


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Kutyatár,kutyatár,
Kutyafülü Aladár.


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Meg csak 4


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Meg csak 2


----------



## eltiborro (2011 Szeptember 18)

21


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Tíz forintért tarka kutya,
Húszért fehér kutya jár,


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Meg csak 1


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

Milka csokival kibírható,10


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Bravo gratula Taps vihar ejsze meg van a 20


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Törzsvevőknek öt forintért 
Kapható a kutya már.


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

való világ, hadd ne mondjam.. , 11


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

heti hetes, frizbi, csak a tv... hehe, 12


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Kutyatár,kutyatár,
Kutyafülü Aladár.


----------



## netezoeger (2011 Szeptember 18)

Na meg csak 1 et a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

nem verseny, más is próbálkozik, 13


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Mi kék?
Az ég.


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

ez így egy kín... 14


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Mi zöld?
A föld.


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

Légszűrő ház kiszerel majd lenéz a váltó tartó bakra aminek az oldalához van rögzítve a benzinszűrő az utastér felé eső részen. 15


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Mi zöld?
A föld.


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Kék ég alatt,
Zöld föld felett,


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Hangos pacsirta 
Fütyörész.


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Dalával a napot kicsalta, 
A nap rá gyönyörködve néz.


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Merre van az arra?


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Erre,vagy amarra?


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Aki válaszol erre,
Elmehet majd arra.


----------



## vyolka (2011 Szeptember 18)

Még egy...


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

bajok, 16


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

lassú vasárnap, 17


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

3 to go, 18


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

veszett az este... bizonyos értelemben, 19


----------



## daredda (2011 Szeptember 18)

kerekszemes lázadás in da house, talán nem lesz több komment, 20!!!


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

Koszonet a sok sok konyvert


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

Koszonet a filmekert


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

Furcsa ez a forum rule, de vegul is meltanyolhato


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

Foleg, hogy kitermelte a sajat megoldasat a rendszer


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

20 hozaszolast nem is mindig olyan konnyu osszehozni


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

Foleg, ha az ember ujfiu/leany egy forumon


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

Legtobbszor azert regisztral valaki, hogy valamit gyorsan elerjen


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

Annak buntetes a 20, de akar az 5 hozzaszolas is


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

En is meg csak a 12 nel tartok


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)




----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

Ezzel egyutt nagyon szep kozosseg jott itt ossze


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

Jo latni, hogy van meg osszetartas a magyarokban


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

Sajnos egyre inkabb azt latom, hogy kulhonba kell emnni keresni a magyar szellemet


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

Ott valahogy fontosabb az embereknek az identitas megorzese


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

Talan jol is van ez igy, hiszen akkor latjuk valaminek az erteket, ha elveszni latszik


----------



## Zirp (2011 Szeptember 19)

Tobbet kellene az otthon elo magyaroknak utazgatnia es talakozniuk a kulhoni magyarsaggal


----------



## bgandrea (2011 Szeptember 19)

*első*

20


----------



## bgandrea (2011 Szeptember 19)

19


----------



## bgandrea (2011 Szeptember 19)

18


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

Egy - megérett a meggy


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Kettő - csipkebokor vessző*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Három - te vagy az én párom*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Négy - biz oda nem mégy*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Öt - megérett a tök*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Hat - hasad a pad*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Hét - rétest süt a pék*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Nyolc - üres a polc*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Kilenc - kis Ferenc*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Tíz - tiszta víz*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*a kiscica megissza!*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Hová mész te kiscsibe?*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Salalalala.*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Megyek a csibe bölcsibe!*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Salalalalala.*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Mit csinálsz te ott?*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Salalalala*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Amit a nagy csibe csak kicsibe!*


----------



## Arum (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Csip-csirip!*


----------



## kaszavas (2011 Szeptember 19)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## fehérváriné (2011 Szeptember 19)

*jó pofa*

Jó pofi ez a kutyus!


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Szegény ügyfélszolgosok. "A Ráfáz bankos kártyámat elnyelte a terminátor…"


----------



## varga23laszlo (2011 Szeptember 19)

Nagyon jók a fórum témák. Jók a film feltöltések, sokolyan filmet megtaláltam amit máshol sehol sem.


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

De jó, hogy van ilyen topik is!


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

8.


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

9.


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

10.


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

11.


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

12.


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

13.


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

14.


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

15.


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

16.


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

17.


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

18.


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

19.


----------



## Mehmetkarcsika (2011 Szeptember 20)

Húúúúúúúúúúúsz!


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Köszönjük a segítséget!!!


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

1


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

2


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

3


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

4


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

5


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

7


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

14


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

15


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

18


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## SUNI1 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Juhééééééééééééé!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

- Az erőszak nem megoldás!
- Viszont a nézeteltérés sem egyenlet...


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

- Mi a legjobb ajándék?
- Az aorta.
- Miért?
- Mert az szívből jön.


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

- Grün képzeld, olcsóbb lett a marhahús!
- Tényleg?
- Nem, de képzeld!


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Háát ezek a törökök....van egy császáruk, osz' mán birodalom!


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

- Nézd egy stoppos!
- Á, biztos csak lájkol minket.


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

- Mit mond Kőmüves Kelemen a fiának vacsora közben?
- ???
- Egyél fiam anyád már fal.


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

- Mi a foglalkozásod?
- Az EDS Hungary EMEA North-Central HUB Központjában az ABN AMRO Team-hez tartozó Workplace Services - Service Deskjén vagyok Chat Support Agent. És neked?
- Ács.


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

- Elnézést, megmondaná, hogy hogyan jutok el a postára?
- Az attól függ. Kocsival van?
- Nem.
- Akkor gyalog.


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

- Hogy hívják a vallásos szuperhőst?
- ???
- Hitman.


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

-Mi az esélye hogy egy T-rex benéz az ablakodon?
-Ötven-ötven százalék, vagy benéz, vagy nem.


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

-Minek megy a vakember az erdőbe?
- Fának.


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

- Mi az abszolút lehetetlen?
- Egy hepehupás úton egymás után két hepe.


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

béka tolókocsival beront a francia étterembe:
-Legalább ízlik köcsögök?


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Előttem áll az élet és én nem látok tőle semmit.


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Már látom a fényt az alagút végén .... de miért dudál?


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Mi a közös a sasban és a vakondban?
-Mindkettő a föld alatt él, kivéve a sas.


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

A stressz az, amikor üvöltve ébredsz fel, aztán rájössz, hogy nem is aludtál.


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

-Miért jó a kerekes kút?
-Mert oda tolhatod ahol víz van.


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

- Doktor Úr, azt hiszem amnéziám van!
- Miből gondolja?
- Mit?


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

1


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Két barát találkozik:
- Hallod... ami ma velem történt, nem kívánom a legnagyobb ellenségemnek se!
- Miért, mi történt?
- Ötösöm lett a lottón!


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

2


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

3


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

4


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

5


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Legnagyobb probléma az, ha a hülyeség akaraterővel és szorgalommal párosul.


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

6


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

7


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Jól válaszd meg az útitársaidat, lehet hogy meg kell enned őket.


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

- Miért fut fel a nyúl a dombra?
- Mert alá nem futhat...


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

egy a szem az úton találkozik a foggal, mond neki valamit de az nem érti. Megy tovább és találkozik egy másik szemmel és vele jól elbeszélgetnek. Megy a fog is tovább, találkozik egy másik foggal és ők is jól elbeszélgetnek.
Mi ebből a tanulság?
Szemet szem ért, fogat fog ért.


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Csernobili eperárusnál.
Vevő: -Eper van?
Eladó: -Van. Lékeljem?


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## falatka2003 (2011 Szeptember 20)

CV:
"1985. augusztus 19-én születtem a Virginia állambeli Beaverdamtol mintegy 14 000 kilométerre keletre levő, Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok megyei Karcagon..."


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## beácska123 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Erzsi39 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok)))


----------



## Erzsi39 (2011 Szeptember 21)

jó reggelt


----------



## Erzsi39 (2011 Szeptember 21)

szép napot mindenkinek))))


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Köszönet*



gemgeza írta:


> Szia Almás!
> 
> Örülök, hogy neked is feltöltődést jelentenek ezek a dalok, van még jó néhány, amit még nem tettem fel, jelezz ha valamelyiket szeretnéd.
> 
> ...




Köszönöm a dalt. Sajnos, még nem tudtam megnyitni, de már alig várom, hogy végre sikerüljön. Üdvözlettel: Á.I.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm! Üdvözlettel: Á.I.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Szeretnék 20 hozzászólást gyorsan összegyűjteni.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Számomra értékes anyagokat találtam az oldalon.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Nehezen jöttem rá a hozzáférés kivitelezésére.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

A téma sem mindegy.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Lehet, hogy rossz megoldást választottam?


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Bocsánat!


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Nem egészen egyértelmű a lebonyolítás kínálata.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Kár.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

A továbbiakban a 20 hozzászólás rövidített változatát használom.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Még 9


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

15


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

19


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

20


----------



## pjeczlac (2011 Szeptember 21)

sziasztok!


----------



## pjeczlac (2011 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## pjeczlac (2011 Szeptember 21)

3


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

1


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

3


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

4


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

5


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

6


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

7


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

8


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

9


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

10


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

11


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

12


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

15


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

Van valami véleményetek az új egyházügyi törvényről?


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

Kanadában miként szabályozzák az egyházak létesítését, állami támogatását.


----------



## pjeczlac (2011 Szeptember 21)

4


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

19


----------



## pjeczlac (2011 Szeptember 21)

5


----------



## Coolet (2011 Szeptember 21)

20 :d


----------



## pjeczlac (2011 Szeptember 21)

6


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

2000-ben voltam Torontóban, a CN tower mellett volt egy világgyűlés


----------



## pjeczlac (2011 Szeptember 21)

7


----------



## pjeczlac (2011 Szeptember 21)

8


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

elfelejtettem, hány bejegyzést írtam már...


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

lehet, tudni, mi az arány a canadaiak és a magyarhonban élők fórumtagsága között


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

kétszer kettő gyakran öt


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

talán elég volna 10-re csökkenteni a hozzászólások számát


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

144.000


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

12*12*1000 jelképes szám, nem pontosan annyi amnnyinek látszik, nagy sokaság is lehet


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

3,7,12,21 számmiszitika


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

12:06 ennyi az idő itt


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

42+41+19+17+14+5


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

5 és négy és 10 centis szakaszokból nem lehet háromszöget rajzolni


----------



## Treb Manó (2011 Szeptember 21)

ez már nem egy híján


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Köszönöm az instrukciókat*

köszönöm a moderátoroknak


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)




----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)

:shock:


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)




----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)

lassan tellik


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)

11


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)

12 :99::99:


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)

de sok zenésznek tudnék segíteni.....


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)

15...még egy 
kicsi


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)

már egy éve nézem a fórumot most szeretnék egy dolgot letölteni...és hozzászólok folyamatosan..


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)

19


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 21)

20:34::34::88:


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

üdv mindenkinek!
Új regisztrálóként szeretném, ha minél előbb összejönne a 20 hozzászólás, ezért kicsit humorosra véve a dolgot, beteszek pár viccet, azok kedvéért akik ezt a fórumot olvasgatják, ne csak a számokat lássák már


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

A vadász betér a kocsmába, és elmondja hogy ő a legnagyobb vadász, bármely vadat felismer a szőréről, sőt, ha a golyónyomot is megmutatják neki, akkor megmondja a fegyver típusát is egy italért.
Hozzák az első vadbőrt, a vadász bekötött sze...mmel megmondja, medve, 30 06-as kaliberű vadászpuska. Hozzák a másikat, a vadász rögtön tudja, hogy nyúl és 12-es sörétes puskával lőtték meg. Így megy ez egész éjjel, a vadász rengeteg italt nyer.
Másnap a tükör előtt látja, hogy az arcán egy óriási monokli van. Kérdezi a feleségét
- Drágám, tegnap éjjel berúgtam, de ki vert meg?
Mire az asszony
- Én voltam. Éjjel 3-kor, amikor mellém bujtál, betetted a kezed a bugyimba, és azt mondtad, ez egy görény és fejszével verték agyon.


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Elefánt a tevének: 
-Te hallod mért van a két csöcs a hátadon? 
-Fa***al a pofámon kussolnék...


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Mit csinál a DJ, ha rossz a fia?
Lekever neki egyet


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Fiatal házaspár az ágyban:
-Drágám, mondd, hogy szeretlek, egyetlenem!-
Szeretlek, egyetlenem!
-Drágám, most mondd, hogy imádlak, édesem!
-Imádlak édesem!
-Most mondj valamit magadtól!
-Aludj má'!


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Az apa benyit a fürdőszobába és meglátja, hogy a fia sminkel.
-Fiam te b*zi vagy????!!!!
-Nem apa! Hercegnő


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Két munkaruhába öltözött férfi egymás mögött magasba tartott kézzel megy az úton. Odalép egy harmadik fickó
- Uraim, magunk meg miért mennek ilyen furcsán?
- Bazmeg Józsi! A gerendát otthagytuk!


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Az öreg hölgy és a plébános . . .
Az öreg hölgy elmegy a falu plébánosához és pironkodva mondja neki:
- Tisztelendő úr, a gyerekeimtől kaptam két lánypapagájt karácsonyra, de valami rossz házból származhatnak, mert nagyon csúnyán beszélnek.
Szégyellem elmondani, de egész nap azt rikácsolják:
"Hé, mi kurvák vagyunk, gyertek dugni!"
A plébános rövid gondolkodás után megtalálja a megoldást:‎- Nekem van két fiúpapagájom, azok itt a templomban nőttek fel és egész nap imádkoznak.
Zárjuk össze a madarakat, biztos jó hatással lesznek az enyémek az önéire.
Be is teszik a két áhítatos papagáj kalitkájába a lányokat, akik azonnal rik...ácsolni kezdenek:
- Hé, mi kurvák vagyunk, gyertek dugni!
Mire az egyik templomi papagáj kenetteljesen odafordul a kollégájához:
- Tedd el az olvasót Pityu testvér.
Imánk meghallgatásra talált!


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

- Mi a véleményed a számítógépekről?
- Annyit tudok róluk, hogy mindent nullák és egyesek formájában ábrázolnak. Fogalmam sincs, hogy lesznek ebből meztelen nők, de az Isten áldja meg érte a programozókat!


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Egy német, egy francia és egy orosz beszélgetnek az 50-es években:
- Nekem egy Mercedes-em van, a feleségemnek egy BMW-je, külföldre pedig lakókocsival járunk - mondja a német.
- Nekem egy Peugeot-m, a feleségemnek meg Renault-ja van. Külföldre mi vonattal járunk - mondja a francia.
- Nekem egy Moszkvicsom van, a feleségem meg metróval jár - mondja az orosz.
- És külföldre mivel jártok?
- Leginkább tankkal.


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Stirlitz megitatta a macskát benzinnel, az ment öt lépést, majd összeesett.
Biztosan kifogyott a benzin - gondolta Stirlitz


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Egy csoport hangoskodik az aluljáróban. Odamegy egy rendőr:
- Mit csinálnak itt?
- Morfondírozunk! - mondja az egyik fiatal.
- Igen? - kérezi a rendőr - Na ide csak azzal a morfondírral!


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

A mérnökhallgató vizsgázik.
Tanár: - Fiam, zavar a neonfény?
Diák: - Nem.
Tanár: - Rendben, akkor találkozunk jövőre.

... ... Jövőre:
T: - Fiam, zavar a neonfény?
D: - Igen.
T: - Rendben, akkor viszlát jövőre!

Rákövetkező évre:
T: - Fiam, zavar a neonfény?
D: - De tanár úr, ez halogénlámpa!
T: - Akkor kezdhetjük..


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Egy részeg behajol a taxi ablakán és megkérdi a sofőrt.
- Elvinne egy tányér töltött káposztát és három üveg bort ?
- Igen.-mondja a taxis.
- Akkor jó .....öööoooáááhhh


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Pokolban szembe jön Bob Marley egy hatalmas spanglival a vállán.
-Helló Bob! Örülök, hogy látlak. Figyi, nem úgy van hogy a pokolra
jutottunk? Nem értem, akármerre nézek, gandzsamez&otilde;k, ez itt inkább a
mennyország.
-De tüzed neked sincs, b+


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

‎ezt ki kell próbálni!!!!!

1. Google fordító
2. forrásnyelv: magyar
3. célnyelv: angol
4. írd be ezt: Egy régi Lada motor indul: vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv. vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv. vvvvvv. vvvvv
5. fordítás angolra
... 6. nyomd meg a jobb oldali (angol) meghallgatás gombot

XD


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Titanic - rendőrségi jegyzőkönyv:
A Titanic nevű kétes hírű gőzerejű vízihajón látóterünkbe került L. Caprio fiatal korú gyanús személy. Nevezett egyén bizalmas viszonyt létesített K. Winslet kiskorúval azzal a célzattal, hogy eltulajdonítsa annak gyémánt ékszerét. Hogy fondorlatos tervét elkövethesse, közösülést eszközölt fiatalkorú K. Winslettével, de váratlanul a helyszínre érkezett egy jéghegy, miáltal a hajó elsüllyedett, L. Caprio pedig ismeretlen helyre távozott.


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Két öregúr üldögél egy padon a parkban. Kérdezi egyik a másiktól:
- Hogy van a feleséged?
- Azt hiszem, meghalt.
- Hogy-hogy azt hiszed?
- Hát, a szex ugyanolyan, mint volt, de a konyhában egyre több a mosatlan edény.


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Marx egy éjjel az ágyban odabújt a feleségéhez, és szenvedélyesen a fülébe súgta:
- Drágám, kigondoltam valami merőben szokatlant és újat!
Mire a feleség:
- Nem bánom, édesem, csak ne csináljunk belőle rendszert!


----------



## KawaSanyi (2011 Szeptember 21)

Lány: Van facebookom, twitterem, myspacem, iwiwem, myvipem, msnem!
Fiú: Neked van életed?
Lány: Úristen nincs, LIIINKELJ!


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok nagyon jó hogy van ez a topic


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Nem fogom a múltam miatt lerombolni mindazt,amit a jelenben felépítettem.!*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Soha ne higgy 3 embernek: Kos, Nyilas, Halak - Ők a leginkább önzők Soha ne veszíts el 3 embert : Bika, Rák, Bak - Ezek őszinte és valódi szerelmek.Soha ne hagyj el 3 embert Szűz, Mérleg, Skorpió - Ők tudnak titkot tartani ,barátságot és láthatják a könnyeid.Soha ne utasíts el 3 személyt : Oroszlán , Ikrek ,Vízöntő - valódi, őszinte barátok ..Másold és írd le mi vagy.. ...->Oroszlán *


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Soha nem foglalkozz azzal,hogy más,hogy néz rád,mit gondol rólad! Baja csak annak lehet veled,aki magával sincs megelégedve!*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Kaktusznak lenni könnyű.Nyers erővel ellökni magadtól mindenkit,vastag falakat húzni könnyű.De odaadni azt,ami vagy,kinyílni a világra,és megélni a saját teljességedet,vállalni azt,hogy rád taposhatnak...nos,ehhez kell az erő*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*A legszebb bocsánatkérés az,ha nem követünk el olyat,amiért bocsánatot kell kérni!*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*,,Szerelemhez nem kell szépség, szerelemhez nem kell ész, szerelemhez nem kell semmi más, csak szerelem kell és kész."*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Igyál, ne olvass; az legalább meglátszik rajtad!*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Szeretni és szeretve lenni a legnagyobb boldogság a világon.*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*A fontolgatással gyakran elmúlik az alkalom.*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Néha csak azért kell egyedül lennünk, hogy hiányozzon számunkra valaki, és ismét szerelmesek lehessünk belé.*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Fontos az emlékezet, de csak addig a pontig, amíg nem gátolja a jelent.*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Csak az a tény tart életben, hogyha már nem lehet az enyém, legalább minden nap láthatom. Figyelhetem a mosolyát, a szemét, s legalább ez csillapítja szívem fájdalmát...*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*"Ha nem vagy képes a beszédre, az lehet szerencsés is bizonyos tekintetben. Amikor az emberek bánatukról, örömükről vagy dühükről beszélnek, abnormálisan nagy mennyiségű energiát emésztenek fel. Még inkább, amikor a félelmeiket vagy fájdalmukat mondják el. Szóval ilyen értelemben véve, elveszteni a hangod és meglapulni, félelemben… Bizonyos tekintetben ez egy emberi ösztön és önvédelmi mechanizmus, hogy energiát spórolj a megfelelő időre. "/Baccano/*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Kiskoromban hercegnő akartam lenni... aztán rájöttem, hogy ilyen hivatás nincs.*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Akadnak olyan lányok szép számmal, akiknek ha szárnyuk volna, nem angyalok, de sokkal inkább tökéletes libák lennének.*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Éljenek a pasik, akik elnyertek, a lúzerek, akik elvesztettek, és a mázlisták, akik még várnak rád*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

*A gyermek szeretne felnőtté válni, hogy erős és hatalmas legyen. A felnőtt visszasírja gyermekkorát, mert szeretne boldog lenni.*


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget arra hogy ide írjak egy csomó idézetet remélem nem nagyon untattam senkit


----------



## Schuerue (2011 Szeptember 22)

Nem érzem teljesen sportszerűnek az itt felajánlott lehetőség kihasználását, de tény, hogy még mindigg jobb egy ilyen topic fenntartása, mint az egyéb témák állandó szétoffolása.


----------



## Schuerue (2011 Szeptember 22)

S, mivel már csak egy bejegyzés hiányzik a teljes jogú tagságom eléréséhey. Azt is megejtem üstöllést.


----------



## bolbi (2011 Szeptember 22)

*új tag*

11


----------



## bolbi (2011 Szeptember 22)

*új tag*

12


----------



## bolbi (2011 Szeptember 22)

*új tag*

13


----------



## bolbi (2011 Szeptember 22)

*új tag*

14


----------



## bolbi (2011 Szeptember 22)

*új tag*

15


----------



## bolbi (2011 Szeptember 22)

*új tag*

16


----------



## bolbi (2011 Szeptember 22)

*új tag*

17


----------



## bolbi (2011 Szeptember 22)

*új tag*

18


----------



## bolbi (2011 Szeptember 22)

*új tag*

19


----------



## bolbi (2011 Szeptember 22)

*új tag*

20


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

Szia. 1


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

2


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

3


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

4


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

5


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

6


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

7


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

9


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

10


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

11


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

12


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

13


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

15


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

16


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

17


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

18


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

19


----------



## bdit (2011 Szeptember 22)

Köszönöm. 20.


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

2


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

3


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

4


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

5


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

6


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

7


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

9


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

10


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

11


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

12


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

13


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## tentus123 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Hurlyburly (2011 Szeptember 22)

?


----------



## Hurlyburly (2011 Szeptember 22)

7


----------



## Hurlyburly (2011 Szeptember 22)

6


----------



## Hurlyburly (2011 Szeptember 22)

5


----------



## Hurlyburly (2011 Szeptember 22)

4


----------



## Hurlyburly (2011 Szeptember 22)

3


----------



## Hurlyburly (2011 Szeptember 22)

2


----------



## Hurlyburly (2011 Szeptember 22)

1


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*sziasztok*

csak bekösöznök


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*sziasztok*

csak beköszönök már irni se tudok


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*sziasztok*

csak beköszönök már irni se tudokvvvvvv


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*szép az élet*

mit is lehet ide irni ha gyüjtöget az ember?


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

**

<3


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*hajrá hozzászólások*

nem tudom mit is irjak ide


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*sziasztok*

uj vagyok de


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*sweden*

gyüjtöm és gyüjtöm


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*<3*

12


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*<3*

11


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*<3*

10


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*<3*

09


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*<3*

8


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*<3*

7


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*<3*

6


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*<3*

5


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*<3*

4


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*<3*

3


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

akkor én is elkezdek számolni...  
1


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

2


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*<3*

2


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

3


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

4


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

5


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

6


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*<3*

1


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

7


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

9


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

10


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

11


----------



## sweden68 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*<3*

hát ha egyszer muszály


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

12


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

ilyen az élet


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

15


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

16


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

17


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

18


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

19


----------



## Béci7 (2011 Szeptember 22)

végre 20


----------



## phoward (2011 Szeptember 23)

*01*

Hát legyen


----------



## phoward (2011 Szeptember 23)

*02*

meg


----------



## phoward (2011 Szeptember 23)

*03*

a te


----------



## phoward (2011 Szeptember 23)

*04*

akaratod!


----------



## phoward (2011 Szeptember 23)

*05*

most


----------



## phoward (2011 Szeptember 23)

*06*

én utoljára


----------



## phoward (2011 Szeptember 23)

*07*

és utoljára


----------



## Jusztasz (2011 Szeptember 23)

A köszönet hozzászólásnak számít vagy nem?


----------



## Jusztasz (2011 Szeptember 23)

Jó, kipróbálom...


----------



## Jusztasz (2011 Szeptember 23)

Nem számízt bele


----------



## Jusztasz (2011 Szeptember 23)

Bocs elírtam: Nem számít bele.


----------



## Jusztasz (2011 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## Jusztasz (2011 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## Jusztasz (2011 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## Jusztasz (2011 Szeptember 23)

Béci7 írta:


> 9


pontosan


----------



## Jusztasz (2011 Szeptember 23)

10


----------



## Jusztasz (2011 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## Jusztasz (2011 Szeptember 23)

egy tucat


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

*1*

1


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

4


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

5


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

7


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

10


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

20


----------



## balubaba1 (2011 Szeptember 23)

21


----------



## kasmat (2011 Szeptember 23)

22


----------



## edina8721 (2011 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## edina8721 (2011 Szeptember 23)

Először az jutott eszembe, hogy "Válj Szabaddá, Szállj Világgá!"


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

*teszt*

teszt


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

teszt


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

teszt2


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

ghdh


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

teszt5


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

teszt4


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

jhzrjz


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

teszt666665465


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

tettttt


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

teetu


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

1222


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

htrrzjh


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

hozzz


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

jmzfrkt


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

222


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

224


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

bhuoouiuu77


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

uuu77


----------



## mjanco (2011 Szeptember 23)

buibui7878


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

Márai Sándor: HALOTTI BESZÉD


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

Látjátok feleim, szemtekkel, mik vagyunk:


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

Por és hamu vagyunk.


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

Emlékeink szétesnek, mint a régi szövetek...


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

Össze tudod-e rakni még a Margit szigetet?


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

Már minden csak dirib-darab, szilánk, avitt kacat,


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

A halottnak szakálla nő, a neve számadat.


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

Nyelvünk is foszlik, szakadoz és a drága szavak


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

Elporladnak, elszáradnak a szájpadlat alatt.


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

A pillangó, a gyöngy, a szív nem az már, ami volt,


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

Amikor a költő még egy család nyelvén dalolt,


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

És megértették, ahogy a dajkának énekét


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

A szunnyadó, nyűgös gyerek álmában érti még.


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

Szívverésünk titkos beszéd, álmunk zsiványoké,


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

A gyereknek Toldi-t olvasom, s azt feleli: oké!


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

A pap már spanyolul morogja koporsónk felett:


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

"A halál gyötrelmei körülvettek engemet..."


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

Az óhiói bányában megbicsaklik a kezed,


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

A csákány koppan, s nevedről lehull az ékezet,


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

A Tyrrén tenger zúgni kezd, s hallod Babits szavát,


----------



## Oris (2011 Szeptember 23)

Krúdy hárfája zengi be az ausztrál éjszakát...


----------



## Bungyuru (2011 Szeptember 24)

Miért nem motorozik a csiga?
Mert lobognának a szemei


----------



## Bungyuru (2011 Szeptember 24)

A felhők felett mindig kék az ég!


----------



## Bungyuru (2011 Szeptember 24)

Gondolj néha rá, hogy nincs dicső halál, az élet szép, hogy élni kell, gondolj néha rá....


----------



## Bungyuru (2011 Szeptember 24)

A gyerekektől rengeteget tanulhatsz, például azt, hogy mennyire vagy türelmes.


----------



## Bungyuru (2011 Szeptember 24)

"Unokám született, csodás dolog, hogy nagypapa lettem, csak egy a problémám, hogy este egy nagymama mellé kell lefeküdnöm"


----------



## Bungyuru (2011 Szeptember 24)

"néhány kikötő még útba ejthető, de mindig vissza érkezel.."


----------



## Bungyuru (2011 Szeptember 24)

"az légy aki vagy, érezd jól magad!"


----------



## Bungyuru (2011 Szeptember 24)

miért nem jelenik meg a profilképem?


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 1.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 2.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 3.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 4.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 5.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 6.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 7.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 8.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 9.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 10.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 11.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 12. nem tudom ennek mi értelme van, foglalom a helyet az oldalon...., de akkor is meg kell lenni a 20 hozzászólásnak!!!!!


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 13.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 14.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 15.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 16.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 17.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 18.


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 19. már csak 1 kell


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

szeretném letölteni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom...., tehát 20. végre, elnézést mindenkitől


----------



## Abigel07 (2011 Szeptember 25)

mért nem tudom letölteni még mindig ezt a filet?


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

2


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

3


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

4


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

*5*

5


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

6


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

7


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

8


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

9


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

10


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

11


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

12


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

13


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

14


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

15


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

16


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

17


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

18


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

19


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

20


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## peter_val (2011 Szeptember 25)

2


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 25)

*11*

11


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 25)

*12*

12


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 25)

*13*

13


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 25)

*14*

14


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 25)

*15*

15


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 25)

*16*

16


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 25)

*18*

18


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 25)

*17*

17


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 25)

*20*

20


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 25)

*19*

19


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 25)

*21*

21


----------



## Annakiss (2011 Szeptember 25)

22


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

*Arany János: A walesi bárdok*
Edward király, angol király
Léptet fakó lován:
Hadd látom, úgymond, mennyit ér
A velszi tartomány.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Van-e ott folyó és földje jó?
Legelőin fű kövér?
Használt-e a megöntözés:
A pártos honfivér?


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

S a nép, az istenadta nép,
Ha oly boldog-e rajt’
Mint akarom, s mint a barom,
Melyet igába hajt?


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Felség! valóban koronád
Legszebb gyémántja Velsz:
Földet, folyót, legelni jót,
Hegy-völgyet benne lelsz.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

S a nép, az istenadta nép
Oly boldog rajta, Sire!
Kunyhói mind hallgatva, mint
Megannyi puszta sir.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Edward király, angol király
Léptet fakó lován:
Körötte csend amerre ment,
És néma tartomány.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Montgomery a vár neve,
Hol aznap este szállt;
Montgomery, a vár ura,
Vendégli a királyt.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Vadat és halat, s mi jó falat
Szem-szájnak ingere,
Sürgő csoport, száz szolga hord,
Hogy nézni is tereh;


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

S mind, amiket e szép sziget
Ételt-italt terem;
S mind, ami bor pezsegve forr
Túl messzi tengeren.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Ti urak, ti urak! hát senkisem
Koccint értem pohárt?
Ti urak, ti urak!… ti velsz ebek!
Ne éljen Eduárd?


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Vadat és halat, s mi az ég alatt
Szem-szájnak kellemes,
Azt látok én: de ördög itt
Belül minden nemes.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Ti urak, ti urak, hitvány ebek!
Ne éljen Eduárd?
Hol van, ki zengje tetteim -
Elő egy velszi bárd!


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Egymásra néz a sok vitéz,
A vendég velsz urak;
Orcáikon, mint félelem,
Sápadt el a harag.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Szó bennszakad, hang fennakad,
Lehellet megszegik. -
Ajtó megől fehér galamb,
Ősz bárd emelkedik.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Itt van, király, ki tetteidet
Elzengi, mond az agg;
S fegyver csörög, haló hörög
Amint húrjába csap.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

“Fegyver csörög, haló hörög,
A nap vértóba száll,
Vérszagra gyűl az éji vad:
Te tetted ezt, király!


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Levágva népünk ezrei,
Halomba, mint kereszt,
Hogy sirva tallóz aki él:
Király, te tetted ezt!”


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Máglyára! el! igen kemény -
Parancsol Eduárd -
Ha! lágyabb ének kell nekünk;
S belép egy ifju bárd.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

“Ah! lágyan kél az esti szél
Milford-öböl felé;
Szüzek siralma, özvegyek
Panasza nyög belé.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Ne szülj rabot, te szűz! anya
Ne szoptass csecsemőt!…”
S int a király. S elérte még
A máglyára menőt.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

De vakmerőn s hivatlanúl
Előáll harmadik;
Kobzán a dal magára vall,
Ez íge hallatik:


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

“Elhullt csatában a derék -
No halld meg Eduárd:
Neved ki diccsel ejtené,
Nem él oly velszi bárd.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Emléke sír a lanton még -
No halld meg Eduárd:
Átok fejedre minden dal,
Melyet zeng velszi bárd.”


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Meglátom én! – S parancsot ád
Király rettenetest:
Máglyára, ki ellenszegűl,
Minden velsz énekest!


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Szolgái szét száguldanak,
Ország-szerin, tova.
Montgomeryben így esett
A híres lakoma. -


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

S Edward király, angol király
Vágtat fakó lován;
Körötte ég földszint az ég:
A velszi tartomány.


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Ötszáz, bizony, dalolva ment
Lángsírba velszi bárd:
De egy se birta mondani
Hogy: éljen Eduárd. -


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Ha, ha! mi zúg?… mi éji dal
London utcáin ez?
Felköttetem a lord-majort,
Ha bosszant bármi nesz!


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Áll néma csend; légy szárnya bent,
Se künn, nem hallatik:
“Fejére szól, ki szót emel!
Király nem alhatik.”


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

Ha, ha! elő síp, dob, zene!
Harsogjon harsona:
Fülembe zúgja átkait
A velszi lakoma…


----------



## chaosbird (2011 Szeptember 25)

De túl zenén, túl síp-dobon,
Riadó kürtön át:
Ötszáz énekli hangosan
A vértanúk dalát.


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

Udv mindenkinek (1)


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

Ennyi...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...szep...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...konyv...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...es...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...mennyire...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...nehez...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...hozzaferni!


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

Most...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...mar...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...csak...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...ket...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...napot...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...kell...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...kibirni...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...valahogy!


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

Meg...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...negy...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...szo...


----------



## mchallss (2011 Szeptember 26)

...kell. Phew!


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*Regisztráció*

Sziasztok
Köszöntök mindenkit


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*csá*

csá


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*szia*

szia


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*k*

köszi


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*n*

nagyon


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*t*

tetszik


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*t*

t


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*1*

1


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*2*

2


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*7*

7


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*sz*

sz


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*dddddd*

ddddddddddd


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*eeeeeee*

eeeeeeee


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*aaaaaa*

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*30*

30


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*szia*

szia


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*nagy*

nagy


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*kell*

kell


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*ok*

ok


----------



## Ildileni (2011 Szeptember 26)

*oké*

oké


----------



## Andkris (2011 Szeptember 26)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Próbálkozom a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtésével.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Nem lessz túl könnyű!


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

De remélem túl nehéz sem.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

sok jó téma van ezen a fórumon.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Még csak a hatodiknál tartok.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Ez lesz a hetedik.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Még hátra van legalább 12.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Nem nagyon értem ez így mire jó.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Látom várni is kell két üzenet között.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Túl vagyok a felén.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Kát, hogy még két napot is várnom kell.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Tényleg nem értem ennek mi az értelme.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Ha jól számolom, ez lesz a tizennegyedik.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Azt hiszem közben nézek valami mást itt a fórumon.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Megint számolnom kellene.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Megszámoltam.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Talán ez a huszadik.


----------



## kapaseva (2011 Szeptember 26)

Valamit nem értek.


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

körbenézek


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

hátha találok vmi izgit


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

biztosan


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

keresek


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

erre mi szükség van egyébként?


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

nézi vki ezt itt?


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

hahó


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

közben dolgoznom is kell


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

pedig gyönyörű idő van, szuperságos


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

félidőben vok


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

asdfghjkléáű


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

lassan lépek


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

már 14


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

miért???


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

:``: :0:


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

piacere


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

eszembe jutott


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

hogy itt a vége, úgyhogy


----------



## Myers (2011 Szeptember 26)

ciao


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

1


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

2


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

3


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

4


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

5


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

9


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

10


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## WallQo (2011 Szeptember 26)

20


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

1


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

2


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

3


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

4


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

5


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

9


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

10:d:d


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## MACKÓMACI (2011 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

köszi


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Nagyon tetszenek a feltöltések ,csak még nem tudok letölteni semmit,de erősen rajta vagyok az ügyön!


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Nagyon jókat fogunk szórakozni a gyerekekkel.Köszönöm.


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

36


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Ákos


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Az ember tragédiája


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Hosszú az út...


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

még 8


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Neked könnyű lehet


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

De azért nekem se rossz...


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)




----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Szeretem,mert szabaddá teszi mind a két kezem....


----------



## Brigitta8108 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Szia


----------



## katibogi (2011 Szeptember 27)

szia


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Köszi.


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Kaptam üzit.


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Hogy itt lehet a leggyorsabban...


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

összeszedni a...


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

20 db hozzászólást.


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Úgyhogy, előre is bocsi.


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

De nagyon szükségem van...


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

egy karaoke dalra.


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Ugyhogy mégegyszer bocsi.


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

És köszi.


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Már csak 9 db kell.


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Visszaszámolok.


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

1


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Köszi. És mégegyszer bocsi.


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

1


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## koc (2011 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## kenyer007 (2011 Szeptember 27)

hello.


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

Köszi szépen


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

1


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## Cinceri (2011 Szeptember 27)

végre...vége


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

*1*

1


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## Bezsenár (2011 Szeptember 27)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## Bezsenár (2011 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## Bezsenár (2011 Szeptember 27)

hrg


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## johnnykanada (2011 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## Bezsenár (2011 Szeptember 27)

tt74


----------



## Bezsenár (2011 Szeptember 27)

y


----------



## Bezsenár (2011 Szeptember 27)

yyt


----------



## Bezsenár (2011 Szeptember 27)

67gh


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

1


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

2


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

4


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

5


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

7


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

9


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

12


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

15


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

18


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

20


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Mindenki nevében köszönöm a jó tanácsokat!
Ezzel is hozzáájultam ahhoz, hogy összegyűljön a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Most mennem kell vacsizni, mindjárt jövök.


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Hello!


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

És egy újabb hozzászólás!


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Bár én nem Kanadában élek, de üdvözlet minden ottani magyarnak!


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Szükség van arra 20 hozzászólásra, mert bizonyos dolgokat csak innen tudok letölteni.


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

És....újra itt!


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Közben egy csomó mindent megtudok a burgonyáról...


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Hála egy dokumentum filmnek.


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

És perceken belül láthatom, hogy milyen egészségtelen és sok kaját esznek Amerikában.


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Már azért kezdem unni a dolgot.


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

De nem baj, türelmes vagyok.


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Tanári erény, szükség is van rá.


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Bár, még csak pályakezdő vagyok.


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Huhh...


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Már mindjárt ott vagyok.


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Még néhány és elérem a 20-at.


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Visszaszámlálás. 3..


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

2..


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

És 1.


----------



## zita87 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Majdnem megfeledkeztem a 0-ról. ÉÉÉS 0.


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

A barát az egyetlen személy, aki ki tudja javítani a hibáidat - de van annyi esze, hogy meg sem próbálja


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Ahol egyszer sas voltál, oda ne menj vissza verébnek


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

A jó lányok a mennybe mennek, a rosszak külföldi luxusútra


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Vétkezni emberi dolog, de isteni érzés


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

A kudarc kell. A siker elkényelmesít, de a kudarc megtanít megbocsátani, és megmutatja, hogy kik és mennyire fontosak az életünkben.


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Nem zavar ha az exemet mással látom....
A szüleim arra tanítottak kiskoromban, hogy a megunt játékaimat adjam oda a rászorulóknak..


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Nem zavar ha az exemet mással látom....
A szüleim arra tanítottak kiskoromban, hogy a megunt játékaimat adjam oda a rászorulóknak..


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

,,Néhány hibánk akkora poén, hogy kár lenne azokat csak egyszer elkövetni!´


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Nagyon nehéz eset vagyok! Önfejű, önérzetes, sértődékeny, iszonyatosan büszke, hirtelen haragú, olyan aki nem bízik meg senkiben, megpróbálhatsz kiismerni, de egyszerűbb elfogadni és szeretni!


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Kicsit romantikus vagyok,mert szeretek álmodozni. Kicsit őrült,mert valóra is váltom őket. Szerelmes,mert nagyon tudok szeretni. Kicsit szomorú,mert csalódtam is már. És kicsit erős,mert talpra tudok állni!


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Hogy a nők hullanának, mint ősszel a legyek? Ez nyilvánvaló, de amíg egy nő lélegzik, úgy harcol, mint egy oroszlán, csupán el kell hitetni vele, hogy a gyermeke élete a tét.


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Ne tekints hátra, ne vájkálj a múltban, mert ami elmúlt, elmúlt. És ne aggodalmaskodj a jövő miatt, mert az messze van. Élj a jelenben és tedd olyanná, hogy érdemes legyen visszaemlékezni rá.


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Házaspár -Mit fogsz csinálni, ha meghalok? Elengedem a nyakad.


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Ne hagyd, hogy azok az emberek, akik haboznak melletted lenni,
túl sokáig időzzenek az életedben és a szívedben."
Foglalkozz azokkal, akik őszintén örülnek, ha látnak...;
akik érdeklődnek Felőled és mindig van egy jó szavuk Hozzád!....
Tőlük kapsz és Nekik adj Te is energiát...mert a többiek sokszor csak önérdekű "perc-emberkék", akik igyekeznek kihasználni...de hamarabb elpárolognak mellőled, mint tavasszal a reggeli köd...


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Néha hajlamosak vagyunk kétségbeesni.. mikor a személy, akivel törődünk, elhagy.. de az az igazság, hogy ez nem a mi veszteségünk, hanem az övé, mert ő veszti el azt az embert, aki soha nem mondott volna le róla!!


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Fogadd el: egyszer te vagy a galamb, máskor meg a szobor.


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

‎" Minden lány egy angyal, és minden fiú ördög! Mégis arra vágyik minden angyal, hogy vigye el az ördög! "


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Szétesni könnyű, és önmarcangoló életet élni sem nehéz, a sírásról már nem is beszélve. De kihúzni magunkat, túllépni a hibán és továbbmenni? Na, ez az, ami baromira kemény meló, viszont nagyon megéri.


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Nem tudom ki írja az életem forgatókönyvét de mostmár nagyon behúznék neki egyet!)


----------



## krEdit (2011 Szeptember 28)

Lány a fiúnak: " gyere ma át hozzánk nem lesz itthon senki"  A fiú hazament átöltözött, egyből futott át a lányhoz odaért, csöngetett, csöngetett....de nem volt otthon senki... :))


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

*Akkor most én is...*

...nekiállok összgyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Mondjuk hirtelen a következö jut eszembe:

Rettenetesen idegesít, hogy manapság Magyaroszágon "elhíresül" valaki es nem "híressé válik".


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Persze nyelvészek erre azt mondanák, hogy a nyelv egy organikus valami, ami állandóan változik és ez se nem negatív, se nem pozitív, hanem egy faktum, amit el kell fogadni.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Én meg szegény öregszem és egyre rosszabbul viselem, ha pl. a kedvenc DVD-boltomban átrendezik a polcokat és nem ott vannak a "special offers", ahol lenni szoktak.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Mindemellett azért pusztán elméleti alapon hajlandó vagyok elfogadni a nyelvészek álláspontját. A nyelv csak alakuljon, fejlödjön, mert ugye a világunk is alakul, meg fejlödik és a nyelvnek ehhez alkalmazkodnia kell.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Viszont az "elhíresülés" irtózatosan butának és müveletlennek tünik, ezért én nem is használom soha. Alakuljon ugyan a nyelv, de ne taplósodjék, hanem legyen egyre szebb, vagy legalábbis ne legyen csúnyább.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Hasonlóan bosszant, hogy a németek egyre gyakrabban használják a "realisieren" szót annak angol értelmében, mármint "felfogni, megérteni". Pedig még nem is olyan rég a "realisieren"-nek ilyen jelentése nem volt.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

A dolgot a "realisieren"-nel meg még az is komplikálja, hogy létezik Németországban egy értelmezö szótár, amit Duden-nek hívnak. Ez a szótár meg hajlandó mindenféle marhaságot felvenni, ha az elég gyakran és elég hosszú ideig kerül a köznyelvben használatra.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Sokan, akiknek meggyözödése, hogy a "realisieren"-t jól használják épp a Duden-re hivatkoznak, pedig az olyan mint a 22-es csapdaja.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Ha nem használnák olyan gyakran a szót annak hibás értelmében, akkor nem kerülne be a Duden-be, úgyhogy nem lehetne rá hivatkozni. De mert gyakran használják ilyen bután, ezért belekerül a Duden-be, úgyhogy lehet rá hivatkozni.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Hasonlít a "self-fulfilling profecies"-re.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Közben eszembe jutott az is, hogy a minap valaki megkérdezett, vajon vannak-e olyan érvek, amikkel meg lehetne gyözni valakit, aki a nök körülmetélésének híve, arrol, hogy az ilyesmi barbárság és akik müvelik, azok mészárosok.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Fogas kérdés. Többek ilyenkor a tradícióra, meg a szokásra hivatkoznak. Való igaz, hogy a tradíció egy lényeges dolog, mert közösség teremtö es közösség megtartó ereje van.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Ugyanakkor vannak olyan hagyományok is, amiknek a 21. században egyszerüen nincs létjogosultságuk.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Pl. bikaviadal, boszorkányégetés és a nök körülmetélése ilyen.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

A hívek meggyözhetösége meg sajnos sokmindentöl függ. Egyrészt technikai értelemben felvevöképesnek kell lenni a meggyözendö alanynak. I.e. valóban lennie kell olyanoknak, akik megpróbálják meggyözni öket és el is érik öket valamilyen formában.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Másrész meg mentálisan felvevöképesnek kell lenniük a meggyözendö alanyoknak. Mert mit ér a legjobb érv is, ha nem tudja felfogni valaki a mibenlétét.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Arról nem is beszélve, hogy minél müveletlenebb valaki (nem a szó pejoratív értelmében), vagy inkább mennél inkább van valaki müveltség nélkül, annál fontosabb az olyasmi, ami egy állítólagos hagyomány része.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Annál szükebb ugyanis a hagyomány és a hagyományt konstituáló kultúra bázisa. Amiböl persze automatikusan következik, hogy annál nehezebben mond valaki le még egy ilyen barbárságról is, mint a nök körülmetélése, mert annál jelentösebb része a kulturális identitásának.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

A vége a dolognak persze az, hogy a barbárságot csak müveltséggel lehet leküzdeni, ami hosszadalmas folyamat és sajnos nem olyan, ami belátható idön belül dollárban kifizetödne.


----------



## profi-lala (2011 Szeptember 28)

....mindenki rám tapos. belém törli a lábát. elegem van! nem leszek tovább lábtörlő!..


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Ez persze szomorú, mert napjainkban nagyon úgy tünik, hogy ilyen "bizonytalan" befektetésekre egyre kevesebb a pénz. Ez persze nevetséges, különösen ha azokra a milliárdokra gondolunk, amikkel az EU pl. az eurót próbálja megmenteni, vagy azokra, amikkel az amerikai kormány a konjunktúrát kívánja serkenteni.


----------



## Makay Cs. (2011 Szeptember 28)

Hiába, idönként hajmeresztöen buta és fura ez a mi világunk, nekem viszont összejött a húsz hozzászólásom, ígyhát itt akkor abba is hagynám a dolgot. 

Egyet még: örvendek, hogy itt lehetek. Szevasztok.


----------



## profi-lala (2011 Szeptember 28)

A falon festék oly szépen mutat.
De szétfolyik hamar, mert túl nagy a huzat.
Lefestem újra, és újra tündököl,
mert nem vagyok olyan, ki ilyenen tököl.


----------



## profi-lala (2011 Szeptember 28)

Fejem felett fejetlen fekete fecske,
Kezemet kelletlen kegyetlen kereste.
Lelkesen legyeskedett legremekebb levesemben.
Reszketve rekedten rettenetesen remegtem.


----------



## profi-lala (2011 Szeptember 28)

Reggel nem eszem, mert hiányzol,
délben nem eszem mert hiányzol,
esze nem eszem, mert hiányzol,
éjjel nem alszom mert éhes vagyok!


----------



## profi-lala (2011 Szeptember 28)

Két medve az erdőben náthás,
takonyban úszik az egész málnás!


----------



## profi-lala (2011 Szeptember 28)

Ha anyósod csókol,
Hunyd be a szemedet,
S gondolj arra:
Jézus is szenvedett!


----------



## profi-lala (2011 Szeptember 28)

És a végére egy aranyos igazság! 
Ha sírsz, nincs ki lássa könnyeid, 
Ha szíved fáj, nincs ki észrevegye fájdalmad, 
Ha boldog vagy, nincs ki lássa mosolyod, 
De próbálj meg csak egyszer fingani!


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

*valasz*

en is koszonom szepen


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

nem is beszelve a varakozasi idorol


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

most akkor hogy is van ez?


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

hello


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

32 eves vagyok


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

na akkor


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

koszi


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

nagyon jo


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

13


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

es meg egy par


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

na meg egy par


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

ha ha ha


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

mar csak egy par kell


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

gyerunk gyerunk


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

19


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

20


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

hajra hajra megvan a 21


----------



## euergetes (2011 Szeptember 28)

es egy a raadas


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok! Akkor kezdem a számolást! Egy – megérett a meggy


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

2- csipkebokor vessző


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Három – te vagy az én párom


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Öt – érik a tök


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Hat – hasad a pad


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Nyolc – üres a polc


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Tíz – tiszta víz


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Piros alma csüng a fán,
Szakítsd le, te szép leány!
Leszakítom, megeszem,
Mert az almát szeretem.


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Árok szélén gödörbe,
lukat ásott az ürge.
Megállj ürge, megfoglak,
gatya szárába duglak,
dirr, durr lakatos,
fogó elől arra fuss


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Kelj fel juhász, ne aludjál,
elveszett a csengős bárány!
Nem aluszom, csak heverek,
nem is igaz, hogy elveszett!


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Szomorú kis pacsirta
mindkét szemét kisírta.
Nem szeret a zöld erdőben,
jobb szeret a sík mezőben.


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Pille, pille, aranypille,
szállj az égbe fütyörészve!


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

A hüvelyk mustáros,
A mutató mézes,
A középső lekváros,
A gyűrűs meg krémes.
Hát a kicsi tiszta maradt?
Dehogy maradt, az is ragad!


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Antanténusz, szórakaténusz. 
Szóraka-tiki-taka, 
Alam-balam bimm-bamm-busz.


----------



## zsfuri (2011 Szeptember 28)

Száll a madár a házra,
Annak az ajtajára.
Kipp-kopp, kopogó,
Meg is van már a fogó!


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Jó ez az ötlet.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Végül is ide bármit írhatok.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Hajrá Magyarország.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Most jól jön a biztatás.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

20-ig meg sem állok.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Ez a kilencedik.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Ezután jön a tizenegyedik.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Hát ez a következő.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Ezután jön a tizennegyedik.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Téveszteni is tudok ebben.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

És itt van a beharangozott.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Hát ez tizenöt lett.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Ezzel együtt még minimum öt kell.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Egyre fogy.


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Három...


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Kettő...


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

egy...


----------



## Balogs59 (2011 Szeptember 29)

zéró... a terv túlteljesítve!


----------



## Kiskoru65 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Nagyon szépen köszi!


----------



## Edda0 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok! Most kezdem gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást, hogy rendes használója lehessek a honlapnak. 
Imádok olvasni és most az az öröm ért, hogy kaptam egy e-könyv olvasót. Csuda jó dolog, gyönyörűen olvasható és nagyon kényelmes a használata! Most olvasom Archer Párbaj c. könyvét és nagyon szeretem. Láttam a folytatását Nálatok! Előre örülök neki! 
Sok szép könyvet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Edda0 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Ken Follett: Alattunk az óceán c. könyvét is szívből ajánlom akinek tetszett Archer Párbaj c. könyve.


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*1*

1


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*2*

2


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*3*

3


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*4*

4


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*5*

5


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*6*

6


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*7*

7


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*8*

8


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*9*

9


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*11*

11


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*10*

10


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*12*

12


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*13*

13


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*14*

14


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*15*

15


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*16*

16


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*17*

17


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*18*

18


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*20*

20


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*21*

21


----------



## BAADWATER (2011 Szeptember 29)

*444*

444


----------



## Edda0 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Harmadik. Messze még a cél...


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...



Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Kinek mijen a mai napja?


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

*levél*



Edda0 írta:


> Harmadik. Messze még a cél...



Nekem is nagyon nagyon messze van és szintén a harmadik


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

*levél*



nicky_666 írta:


> cica



Szia van kedved ismizni?


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Na


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Hidd


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

El


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Annyira


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

nincs


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Is


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

*levél*

Már


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Olyan


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

*levél*



jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila



Szép napot


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Mennyi


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

*levél*



Makay Cs. írta:


> Ez persze szomorú, mert napjainkban nagyon úgy tünik, hogy ilyen "bizonytalan" befektetésekre egyre kevesebb a pénz. Ez persze nevetséges, különösen ha azokra a milliárdokra gondolunk, amikkel az EU pl. az eurót próbálja megmenteni, vagy azokra, amikkel az amerikai kormány a konjunktúrát kívánja serkenteni.



srf


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

mjanco írta:


> teetu



Messze van még?


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Mennyi kell még?


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Már


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

*levél*

Remélem


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Még


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Mindig


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Sok


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Hozzácxí


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

már


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

*plkúiűkőkp,ijkoő*

Nem


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

*levél*

Olyan


----------



## Sszemy (2011 Szeptember 29)

Kell


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

sziasztok!


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

e


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

Kozmikus méretben igazolták dán asztrofizikusok Einstein relativitáselméletét, amely szerint egy objektum gravitációs tere meggörbíti körülötte a teret és az időt.


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

Radek Wojtak kutatásvezető, a Koppenhágai Egyetem Niels Bohr Intézetének munkatársa és csoportja az általános relativitásnak azt a klasszikus jóslását tesztelte, hogy a fény energiát veszít, miközben kiszökik egy gravitációs mezőből.


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

Minél erősebb a gravitációs mező, annál nagyobb a fény energiavesztése.


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

Ennek eredményeként egy galaxishalmaz közepéből kibocsátott fotonoknak nagyobb energiát kell veszíteniük, mint a halmaz széléből kilépő fotonoknak, hiszen a galaxishalmaz közepén a legerősebb a gravitáció.


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

Így a központból induló fény hullámhosszának is nagyobbnak kell lennie, mint a halmaz széléről indulónak, ez az úgynevezett vöröseltolódás a fény spektrumán belül


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

Wojtak és csoportja egy 8 ezer galaxisból álló halmaz adatait gyűjtötte össze a Sloan Digital Survey használatával.


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

Azt remélték, hogy a gravitációs vöröseltolódást megbízhatóbban észlelhetik azáltal, hogy nem egyedi galaxisok, hanem galaxishalmazok vöröseltolódási tulajdonságait tanulmányozzák.


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

Számításaikkal a kutatók megállapították, hogy a halmazokból érkező fény vöröseltolódásának aránya megfelelt annak, amit az általános relativitás elmélete megjósolt.


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

Amikor új lakóhelyet keresünk, fontos szempont, hogy milyen környéken van a ház vagy a lakás. A


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

Egy amerikai ingatlanügynökség érdekes kezdeményezéssel segít ügyfeleinek.


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

A Trulia a hivatalos bűnügyi adatokat egy interaktív térképre helyzete, és ezen meg lehet nézni, hogy a kiadásra vagy eladásra kínált lakás környékén milyen bűncselekmények történtek.


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

1


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)




----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)




----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)




----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

eh


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

.


----------



## Francesca (2011 Szeptember 30)

lálálá


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Akkor a legfájdalmasabb valakinek a hiánya, ha ott ül melletted, de tudod, nem lehet a tiéd...


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Jó ez a topik, nem is tudtam, hogy van  ( még új vagyok )


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

a


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

sálálálálálá


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

:d


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

1


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

2


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

3


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

4


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

5hwek


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

:/ :'( :O


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

már csak 7 hozzászólás kell  x)


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

6....


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

5... :d


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

remélem ez már elmegy, előbb kettőt sem tett ki :O


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

most persze ezt kiteszi, jáj


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

és már csak három kell!!444!!négynégy!!


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

kettő, és talán meg tudok tanulni valamit, ha sikerül letöltenem a kottát .)


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)

és köszönöm, hogy van ez a topik ^^


----------



## Anna01112 (2011 Szeptember 30)




----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

“Sohasem veszíthetjük el, amiben egyszer örömünket leltük. Mindazok, akiket mélyen szeretünk, részünkké válnak.” (*Helen Keller*)


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

“Semmibe se kerül, de sokat ad.
Gazdagabbá teszi azokat, akik kapják, és mégsem juttatja koldusbotra azokat, akik adják.
Egy pillanatig él csak, de az emléke örökké megmarad.
Senki sem olyan gazdag, hogy meglehetne nélküle, és senki sem olyan szegény, hogy ne lenne gazdagabb tőle.
Boldoggá teszi az otthont, táplálja a jóakaratot az üzleti életben, és a barátság biztos jele.
Nyugalom a megfáradtnak, napfény a csüggedőnek, világosság a szomorkodónak, és a természet legjobb orvossága a bajok ellen.
Mégsem lehet megvenni, elkérni, kölcsönadni vagy ellopni, mert nem áru, csak önként lehet adni.
….
Mert senkinek sincs annyira szüksége a mosolyra, mint annak, aki maga már nem tud mosolyogni!
Ha tehát meg akarod szerettetni magadat az emberekkel, ez a második szabály: Mosolyogj!”


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

“Az igazi barát a legnagyobb kincs – és minden kincs közül ennek megszerzésére gondolunk legkevesebbet.” (*La Rochefoucauld*)


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

“A barátság oka nem lehet véletlen, sem az egymásra utaltság. Még kevésbé az azonos világnézeti beállítottság vagy politikai célkitűzés. A barátság oka egyedül a barátság maga.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

“De ha azt tartod barátodnak, akiben nem bízol meg ugyanannyira, mint magadban, súlyosan tévedsz, és nem ismered eléggé az igazi barátság jelentőségét. Mindent együtt tisztázz barátoddal, de elsősorban vele légy tisztában. A barátságkötés után bízni kell, előtte mérlegelni.” (*Seneca*)


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

“Nemcsak azért szeretlek, ami vagy,
Hanem amivé válok, amikor velem vagy.​ Nemcsak azért szeretlek, amivé magad tetted,
De azért is, amit velem teszel.​ Szeretlek, mert többet tettél bármely krédónál:
Tetted, hogy jól érezzem magam; és jobban
Bármily végzetnél, tetted, hogy éljek boldogan.​ Egyetlen érintés nélkül tetted ezt,
Szavak nélkül, jelek nélkül.​ A lényed volt az, mely ezt művelte.
S talán épp ebben áll a barátság.”​


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

“A barátság legnagyobb próbája nem az, ha a magunk hibáit tárjuk fel barátunknak, hanem ha neki tárjuk fel az övéit.” (*La Rochefoucauld*)


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Az élet 1 kártya pakli. Aki jobban tudja keverni és kijátszani a lapjait, az nyer és végén véghez tudja vinni az álmait!


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Az élet rövid ahhoz, hogy eljátszunk egy szerepet, amit saját magunk vagy a környezetünk ránk erőltet. Élni kell amíg lehet és megpróbálni önmagunk lenni, nem pedig az, akit mások elvárnak tőlünk...


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Valaki külső szemmel azt hiheti, 
hogy eldobod az életed. 
De te mosolyogva vállalod döntésed, 
mert teljes szívedből érzed: 
most kaptad vissza. 
/ Senna Hikari Kaien /


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Élet. Annyiszor ejtjük ki a szánkon, és még sem érezzük a súlyát.. Kaptad. Igen. Mind kaptunk egyet. Van aki harcolt érte mikor világra jött, és van akinek könyebb volt az útja. Ok nélkül semmi sem történik, minden összefüggésben van, minden ami körülöttünk létezik össze van kapcsolódva. Gondolkodj.. Levegő nélkül képtelen lennél élni, de az egyensúlyoknak is meg kell lenni, például a fény és a sötétésg, a víz és a tűz, a hideg és a meleg, rossz és a jó.. Olyan mintha csak mese lenne az egész, de mégsem. Benne élsz, a körforgás része vagy. Születsz, élsz, meghalsz. Rajtad áll,hogy az élsz az nálad mivel egyenlő. Sokan úgy tartják, hogy a boldogság és a szerelem is létezik. Próbáljuk ábrázolni őket, a szerelmet is hasonlítgatjuk mindenhez, de szerintem mindenki máshogy éli meg.. A boldogság, az pedig számomra benne van akár egy mosolyban is. Nekem az sem mindegy, hogyan kelek fel reggel az ágyból. Itt nem a bal lábbal,vagy a jobb lábbal kelésre gondolok.. Hanem arra,hogy mit álmodtam, vagy hogy mosoly van-e az arcomon mikor kilépek a valóságba a takaróm alól. Álmok. Olyan elképzelhetetlenek,ahogy léteznek,de igen, ott vannak. A valóság az,csak egy kicsit elferdítve.. Mind álmodunk. Mindegyikünknek meg van írva a saját élete. Akár egy nagy könyv. Vagy egy társasjáték. Valaki felette ül,és mozgat minket. Attól függ minden a játékos éppen mit dob. Nem mindegy,hogy hatost vagy egyest dob. Élünk, lélegzünk. Ki könnyebben, ki nehezebben. Az életet sosem értheted míg át nem éled.. Tapasztalj, merj önmagad lenni, ne félj az elutasítástól. Tudd meg mit jelent az a szó,hogy ÉLNI. De ne vidd túlzásba, tudd hol a határ.. De ha átléped, kitudja milyen lesz onnan a kilátás, csak Te tudodhatod..


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Azt mondják semmi sem tart örökké... Azt mondják, ami elkezdődött az véget is ér... Én pedig azt mondom, ha valami elkezdődik, és vége van, akkor a vég egy új kezdet, és mivel minden kezdetnek vége van, ezért a végének is vége van, vagyis újból elkezdődik...


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Micsoda mázli, hogy ilyen közel maradtunk egymáshoz az évek során! Így most mindketten számíthatunk a másikra.
Scott Sigler


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Barátság annyit jelent, mint bizalmasság.
Luigi Pirandello


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Ha barátokkal együtt utazik az ember, akkor nagyobb az esélye, hogy minden jól alakuljon.
Fabio Geda


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Megtalálom az összetört szíved minden egyes darabját, aztán újra összerakom. Lehet, hogy sokáig tart, de én türelmes ember vagyok, s végül a barátod leszek.


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Mindannyian utazók vagyunk e világ vadonjában, és talán a legnagyobb kincs, amire utunk során akadhatunk, egy őszinte barát.
Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

A barátság legnagyobb próbája nem az, ha a magunk hibáit tárjuk fel barátunknak, hanem, ha neki tárjuk fel az övéit.
Francois de La Rochefoucauld


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Tanuljuk meg, hogy barátságunkat más iránt addig mutassuk ki, amíg él, és nem a halála után.
Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Egyet szeretni nagyon kevés, mindenkit szeretni felületes dolog...
Sören Kierkegaard


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Csak az kedves nekünk igazán, amit féltünk elveszíteni.
Anatole France


----------



## gerjan82 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Barátod lakomájára menj lassan, betegágyához siess.
 Khilón


----------



## bicskimonika (2011 Szeptember 30)

köszi


----------



## zocha (2011 Szeptember 30)

ro


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

remelem jo....


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Ha elveszítenéd az emlékezőképességed, lenne egy oldal, ahova csak egy jelszónak kell ahhoz az eszedbe jutnia, hogy ismeretlen arcokat láss.


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Az összes barátod előtt egyszerre tudsz hülyét csinálni magadból a debil állapotfrissítéseiddel.


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Nem kell a kompromittáló képeket e-mailben küldözgetni, a barátaid feltöltik helyetted.


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Távoli kontinenseken élő barátaid is megtudhatnak lényegtelen dolgokat a nyomorúságos életedről.


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

A személyes adataidat egyben tudod átadni a hirdetőknek.


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Munkaidőben is lehetsz paraszt Farmville-ben


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Csatlakozhatsz olyan csoportokhoz, mint például a "Nem tudom minek csatlakoztam ehhez a csoporthoz".


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Megoszthatod például ezt is


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Ilyen fáradtan, hogy is tudnám megcsinálni, de kipihenten jobban fog az agyam!


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Igaz, ma is alig haladtam a határidős beadandóval, de milyen szépen kitakarítottam!


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Oké, tudom! Alig írtam két sort, és olvasni egy betűt sem tudtam. Viszont anyuéknak egy szavuk nem lehet. Mindig azt mondják, hogy nem segítek semmit. Hát most egy ideig nem mondhatják!


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Két órán át csak ezzel foglalkoztam, és amúgy is van még tíz nap a beadásig. Most már igazán elmehetek, meginni egy sört!


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Annyira rég láttam, már egy jó filmet, sorozatot, híradót, „Maónikáát”, napok óta csak tanulok. Ennyi belefér!


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Jó, attól, hogy most ezt meg kell csinálni, az élet nem áll meg: csak palántázok kicsit a fészbúkon, játszok azzal az ártalmatlan gyilkolós játékkal, meg megnézem a mélcímem, abból baj nem lehet!


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Jaj, el kéne már kezdeni…de olyan késő van…tanulni már ennyi idő alatt semmi esély, viszont tök véletlen most kezdődik a kedvenc sorozatom a tévében! Holnap meg korán felkelek. Nagyon korán


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Még szerencse, hogy ilyen helyzetben ritkán vagyok!


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

A mérkőzésen a te feladatod lesz mindenáron megállítani az ellenfél csodacsatárát, akit Csonttörőnek becéznek.


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Végigvezeted a labdát a pályán, kicselezel mindenkit és hatalmas gólt lősz, a csapattársaid mégis rosszallóan néznek rád, miközben az ellenfél gratulál.


----------



## ingo_973 (2011 Szeptember 30)

A bíró az ellenfél színeire mázolta ki az arcát.


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

: )


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

Hát nem volt egyszerű megtalálni ....


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)




----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)




----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

:d


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)




----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

:4:


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)




----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)




----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)




----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)




----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

1


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

még


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

mindig


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

hiányzik


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

5


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

hozzászólás


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

de


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

már


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

nemsokára


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

meg


----------



## HajniRedLodge (2011 Szeptember 30)

lesz


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

1


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

2


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

3


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

4


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

5


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

6


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

7


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

hmmmm...


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

ez


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

igy


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

elég


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

lassú...


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

Főleg


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

hogy


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

valamiért


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

többször


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

kell


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

elküldeni


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

minden


----------



## cesman73 (2011 Október 1)

szót .


----------



## Kis ember (2011 Október 1)

Most akkor ide kell irkálni, hogy az embernek meglegyen ahúsz hozzászólása? Értelmes témához addig nem is tudok hozzászólni?


----------



## Edda0 (2011 Október 1)

Nem egészen értem ezt a fórumot. Többen "gyűjtögetnek" itt hozzászólást, miközben a nevük mellett 20-on felüli hozzászólás van feltüntetve. Igaz, hogy "tag"-ként jelzi őket a rendszer. Szóval nem értem. Azért én is gyűjtögetek, talán rájövök, vagy legalábbis "rendes" taggá válok egyszercsak... Sziasztok!


----------



## Edda0 (2011 Október 1)

Most látom az előzményekből, hogy mások is vannak, akiknek ez nem teljesen világos... Bizakodjunk!


----------



## Edda0 (2011 Október 1)

Egy mai hozzászóláshoz: Szerintem más fórumtémához is hozzá lehet szólni, és így gyűjtögetni a hozzászólást, ez a hely arra van -ha jól értem-, hogy ne kelljen 20 érdemi hozzászólást írni, mert az valószínűleg tovább tart, mint ha csak egy-egy szót tartalmaz egy bejegyzés.


----------



## Edda0 (2011 Október 1)

Köszönöm én is!


----------



## Edda0 (2011 Október 1)

Ez már a 8., ha igaz!


----------



## Edda0 (2011 Október 1)

Mindjárt a félidőnél tartok...


----------



## Edda0 (2011 Október 1)

Tíz!!!


----------



## Edda0 (2011 Október 1)

Vajon mi lehet a különbség a "Szólj hozzá" és a "Gyors hozzászólás" között?


----------



## Edda0 (2011 Október 1)

Ez már tizenkettő! Remélem más is számolja, nem csak én...


----------



## Karcsi44 (2011 Október 1)

Edda0 írta:


> Vajon mi lehet a különbség a "Szólj hozzá" és a "Gyors hozzászólás" között?


Gyakorlatilag semmi, az eredményt tekintve. A gyors hozzászólásnál nem jelennek meg a használható smiley-k és a küldönböző formázási lehetőségek, de így gyorsabban tudsz hozzászólást írni.


----------



## dalit (2011 Október 1)

késő


----------



## dalit (2011 Október 1)

3


----------



## dalit (2011 Október 1)

9


----------



## dalit (2011 Október 1)

11


----------



## dalit (2011 Október 1)

12


----------



## dalit (2011 Október 1)

13


----------



## dalit (2011 Október 1)

14


----------



## dalit (2011 Október 1)

15


----------



## dalit (2011 Október 1)

17


----------



## dalit (2011 Október 1)

18


----------



## dalit (2011 Október 1)

csillag vagy fecske


----------



## dalit (2011 Október 1)

Most múlik pontosan


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)




----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

2


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

3


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

négy


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

öt


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

6


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

nyolc


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

;-)


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

10


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

11


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

Szeretném a 20 hozzászólást végre eléri


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

Én is


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

most addig írok amig meg nem lesz


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

14


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

oké, látod én is ezzel fogalatoskodom....


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

Itt nagyon szép idő van


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

16


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

Szia micze!!


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

A napfény városában, Szegeden is


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

Szegeden is jó az idő?


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

egyébként neked is: Szia!!!


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

Úgy látom az üzeneteink kerülték egymást


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

8


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

nekem már 19....


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

9


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

10


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

Yesss meg van a húsz, már csak pár óra és teljesjogú felhasználó leszek.


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

kiss mindenkinek


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

Örültem hogy veled jutottam el idáig, legalább nam unatkoztam...


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

nekem is nem sokára meg lesz!!!


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

13


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

:..::..::..:14


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

15


----------



## micze (2011 Október 1)

további szép napot!


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

egy hét múlva Olaszországban leszek


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

Kösz micze!


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

18


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

19


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

És ez a 20. üzenetem!!!!!!


----------



## egyzalai (2011 Október 1)

Hogy ne csak 20 legyen itt a 21. is


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

Jaj de jó, ide is írhatok.


----------



## Karcsi44 (2011 Október 1)

Nah még egy hozzászólás, hadd gyűljön szép lassan.


----------



## Karcsi44 (2011 Október 1)

Ez a 15., szóval már csak 5 hiányzik.


----------



## julianci (2011 Október 2)

nekem még elég kevés van


----------



## julianci (2011 Október 2)

de gyűjtögető életmódot folytatok és előbb -utóbb össze tudom szedni


----------



## yonder (2011 Október 2)

Sziasztok, elkezdem én is itt gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat! Egyébként jelentem, Budapesten hiába van október (persze, ha jól belegondolok... másutt is október lehet most), tomboló nyári idő van!


----------



## yonder (2011 Október 2)

ez a 13. 
én szeretem a 13-as számot, nekem sosem hozott szerencsétlenséget


----------



## yonder (2011 Október 2)

szorgos hangyaként gyűjtögetek is tovább, 14.


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

Magyar könyveket keresek Kindle-re.


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

2, csak hogy el ne felejtsem


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

3.


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

4, Dj Beauty


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

5. Yonderboi


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

6. Kalkbrenner


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

7. Bonobo


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

8. Benni Benassi


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

9. Soad


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

10. Jimmie Woon


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

11. Akármio


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

12. Ubuntu


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

13. Linux


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

14. OO programming


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

15. Epic fail


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

16. Hat


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

17. 2007


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

18. Vap


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

19. Vapvap


----------



## ChronosHD (2011 Október 2)

20. Áááááhhh...


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

Ki tudja a választ?
Mi a nehezebb: 1 tonna toll, vagy 1 tonna ólom? - Indoklás kell!
(Ez a Műegyetem felvételi pédatárából való.


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

Mit jelentenek ezek a kifejezések:
Ifgoodsunhorseout train?


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

Hajónapló kivonat


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

És ez:
Matherbookdriver?


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

És ez:
treaserfindersmallfog - mön


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

Kincskereső kisködmön


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

Valaki ismeri a 80literes földkerülőket?


----------



## Tikucs (2011 Október 2)

*köszi*

Köszi szépen a segítséget! Nagyon hasznos!


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

Idezetek Diana Cooper "2012 es azutan" cimu konyvebol:

A kozmikus pillanatok
VILÁGSZINTEN két kozmikus pillanatot kell megtapasztalnunk,
amelyek során az egész univerzumban
mindenütt csend lesz. Ekkor megnyílnak majd az ég kapui,
hogy elképzelhetetlenül magas frekvenciájú fényt
árasszanak ránk, így a lehetőségek bámulatosak és korlátlanok.
Mindkét kozmikus pillanat délelőtt 11 óra 11
perckor fog bekövetkezni.


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

A 11:11 egy mesterszám, amely egy új időszak kezdetét
jelzi. A 11:11-et évezredekkel ezelőtt jelölték ki a
kollektív tudatosságban egy energiaként, még Atlantisz
és Lemúria előtt, és mindig valami új kezdetét jelzi.


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

*Az első kozmikus pillanat 2011. november 11., 11
óra 11 perc. Ennek az ünneplés időpontjának kell
lennie.*


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

Arra kérnek bennünket, hogy ünnepeljük meg eddig
elért sikerünket, és lelki szemeinkkel lássuk, milyen
csodálatos lesz 2012-ben.


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

*A második kozmikus pillanat 2012. december 21.,
11 óra 11 perc.*


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

2012. december 21., 11 óra 11 perc egy olyan pillanat,
amikor hatalmas fény árad a bolygóra, csodák
történnek, és a megvilágosodás és felemelkedés tovább
fokozódik. A váltás energetikai lesz, tehát ha egy kataklizmára
számítasz, akkor megkönnyebbülhetsz,
amikor az nem következik be, míg ha azonnali megvilágosodásra
számítasz, akkor valószínűleg csalódott
leszel. Az e pillanat következtében felmerülő lehetőségek
bámulatosak lesznek, és az érzékeny emberek
érezni fogják azokat.


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

Mit tegyünk
a kozmikus pillanatokban?
Melkizedek úr, aki fénnyel árasztja el a Diana Cooper
Schoolt, azt közölte, hogy most az egész világnak el kell
kezdenie energiát felhalmozni a kozmikus pillanatokra.
Azt mondta, hogy az emberek felkészítésének leghatékonyabb
módja az, ha imát mondunk, amelyet 11
percnyi ohm követ. Ezután egy egyperces szünet következik
a kozmikus pillanatban.


----------



## bucok1 (2011 Október 2)

sziasztok szép napot


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

Az ima törvénye
Isten mindig figyel rád, és mindennek tudatában van,
amit gondolataiddal, szavaiddal vagy imáiddal kérsz.
Ebben az értelemben a negatív gondolatok és aggodalmak
harmadik dimenziós imák. Az Istennek és az ő
angyalainak szóló panaszkodást, megalázkodást, alku-
dozást és manipulatív kéréseket nem méltatják isteni
figyelemre.
Azonban az egyértelműen megfogalmazott megerősítések
nagyon pozitív imák. Légy nagyon óvatos azzal
kapcsolatban, amit kérsz! Az Istennek szánt vagy az
angyalokon keresztül küldött kívánságok forródrótos
kapcsolatot teremtenek az istenséghez.
Meditációid során te hallgatsz az univerzumra.


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

Hatékonyan imádkozni

1. A szívedből imádkozz.


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

2. Gondoskodj róla, hogy a szándékaid tiszták legyenek.


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

3. Soha ne mondd Istennek vagy az angyaloknak,
hogy mit nem akarsz vagy mitől szenvedsz! Ha ezt
teszed, csak többet kérsz abból, amit nem akarsz.


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

4. Mondd el Istennek a látomásodat. Mondd a következőt:
„Ezt akarom elérni. Ezt tettem eddig.
Erre van szükségem tőled."


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

5. Kérd, hogy a legfőbb jó teljesüljön. Ha valóban
mindenkinek a legfőbb javát szolgálja, akkor az
egész univerzum átrendeződik majd, hogy megkapd.
Tehát távolodj el attól, hogy úgy legyen,
ahogyan elvárod, és még attól is, hogy egyáltalán
megtörténjen. Lehet, hogy Isten valami jobbat
tartogat számodra.


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

*Imád még erősebb lesz, ha arra kérsz másokat,
hogy imádkozzanak veled, és tartsák meg a látomásodat*


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

*Látomásima

Van egy látomásom, amelyben minden ember
békében él, táplálékhoz és hajlékhoz jut,
minden gyermeket szeretnek és taníttatnak,
hogy fejlesszék tehetségeiket, a szív pedig fontosabb,
mint a fej, és a bölcsességet többre becsülik,
mint a gazdagságot.*


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

*Ebben a világban az igazság, az egyenlőség
és az igazságosság uralkodik.*


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

*A természetet tisztelik, tehát a vizek tisztán
és áttetszően folynak, és a levegő friss és tiszta.
A növényeket és a fákat táplálják, és minden
állattal tisztelettel és kedvesen bánnak.
Boldogság és nevetés uralkodik.*


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

*És az emberek kéz a kézben sétálnak az angyalokkal.
Köszönöm a szeretetet, megértést, bölcsességet,
bátorságot és alázatot, amelyet ahhoz kaptam,
hogy kivegyem részemet a fény terjesztéséből.
Az egész világ emelkedjen fel.
Úgy legyen.*


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

GYAKORLAT:
Írj egy személyes imát!
Írhatsz egy imát a saját személyes látomásod számára. Fogalmazz
egyszerűen és őszintén, és add bele a szívedet,
amikor leírod. Aztán mondd el az imádat háromszor egyedül
vagy csoportosan. Fejezd be úgy, hogy köszönetet
mondasz és megerősíted: elvégeztetett.


----------



## GabiZotya (2011 Október 2)

Bocsanatot kerek a hosszura nyult irasert, de olyat akartam irni, ami
mindenkinek, aki elolvassa a hasznara lehet ebben a gyorsan valtozo 
vilagban.

Koszonom:

Csodalatos napokat, heteket, honapokat kivanok az uj ido eljoveteleig es persze azutan is.


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

1


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

2


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

3


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

4


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

5


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

6


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

7


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

8


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

9


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

10


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

11


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

12


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

13


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

14


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

15


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

16


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

17


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

18


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

19


----------



## propurs (2011 Október 2)

20


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

1


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

2


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

3


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

4


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

5


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

6


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

7


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

8


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

9


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

10


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

11


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

12


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

13


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

14


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

15


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

16


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

17


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

18


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

19


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

20


----------



## szenasinemariann (2011 Október 2)

21


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

*Köszi*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...



de bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

A beszéd az emberek közötti kommunikáció fontos eszköze. A gyermek beszéde a felnőttekkel való állandó kapcsolat során alakul ki. A hangadás már a születéskor kezdődik, a felsírást a külvilág kellemetlen ingerei váltják ki.


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

Megkésett beszédfejlődésű gyermekekről akkor beszélünk, ha különféle okok következtében a beszéd- és nyelv fejlődése ép értelmi szint és ép hallás mellett elmarad az életkori átlagtól, 3 éves korra sem indul meg.


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

Ihr beobachtetes Angebot endet bald: Bleiben Sie dran!


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

Most, hogy vége az iskolakezdés körüli hercehurcának, végre juthat időnk egymásra és a családra is. A vénasszonyok nyara kellemes időjárása a kirándulásokhoz és a szabadtéri szüreti bálokhoz is tökéletes.


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

Ha a rossz idő keresztülhúzta a számításainkat, vagy a kánikulától mozdulni sem tudtunk, akkor itt az idő bepótolni a nyáron elmaradt kalandokat! Ideje ellátogatni egy békebeli szüretre! Már csak borvidéket kell választani, de a feladat nem is olyan könnyű, mint gondolnánk. Villány vagy Badacsony? Tokaj vagy Etyek? Cikkünkből jó néhány szüreti hagyományt és a szüret folyamatát is megismerhetjük. Programajánlónk segítségével könnyebben választhatunk helyszínt, ahol szebbnél szebb borokat kóstolhatunk meg.


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

Szeretnénk visszahozni a nyarat a konyhába? A gazdag ízű MAGGI Zöldséges Ízvarázs ételízesítőnkkel bármikor megtehetjük! Termékünk 10 féle válogatott, természetes úton szárított zöldség felhasználásával készül, sültek, magyaros egytálételek elkészítéséhez kiváló!


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

Státusz: Elérhető (online)
Üzenet: 7
Köszönet: 8
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg
Regisztrált:: Oct 2011
Hol: Kunszentmárton


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

Státusz: Elérhető (online)
Üzenet: 8
Köszönet: 8
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg
Regisztrált:: Oct 2011
Hol: Kunszentmárton


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Beszélgető - Dumcsi > Szójátékok és játékok
Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

Ha hűvösre fordulna az idő, India ízei újra eszünkbe juttathatják a forró, trópusi nyár élményeit. Mit szólnánk egy karajhoz pikáns bundában curry mártással? Hmm?


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

A szüreti mulatság nem lenne teljes remek ételek nélkül. A tejszínes, fehérboros hal sütőzsákban sülve igazi különlegesség - nem csak szüret idején!


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

*passz*

(#3621)
tetrix79
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online)
Üzenet: 11
Köszönet: 8
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg
Regisztrált:: Oct 2011
Hol: Kunszentmárton

Ma, 03:50 PM
Ha hűvösre fordulna az idő, India ízei újra eszünkbe juttathatják a forró, trópusi nyár élményeit. Mit szólnánk egy karajhoz pikáns bundában curry mártással? Hmm?


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

Ma, 03:50 PM
Ha hűvösre fordulna az idő, India ízei újra eszünkbe juttathatják a forró, trópusi nyár élményeit. Mit szólnánk egy karajhoz pikáns bundában curry mártással? Hmm?


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

*megint*

:34::34:már csak 6


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

lapozz


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

gyorsabban?


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

*gatya*

még 3


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

bla és bla


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

Szeretnénk visszahozni a nyarat a konyhába? A gazdag ízű MAGGI Zöldséges Ízvarázs ételízesítőnkkel bármikor megtehetjük! Termékünk 10 féle válogatott, természetes úton szárított zöldség felhasználásával készül, sültek, magyaros egytálételek elkészítéséhez kiváló!


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

*f.*

fittyfiritty


----------



## tetrix79 (2011 Október 2)

*hát...*

...nincs 


Treb Manó írta:


> Van valami véleményetek az új egyházügyi törvényről?


----------



## csuka10000 (2011 Október 2)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## csuka10000 (2011 Október 2)

Üdvözlet a fórumozóknak!


----------



## csuka10000 (2011 Október 2)

Üdvözlet a fórumozóknak!


----------



## Jazz-Blues (2011 Október 3)

Jazz, minden mennyiségben


----------



## Jazz-Blues (2011 Október 3)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


Köszönöm


----------



## Jazz-Blues (2011 Október 3)

viragkinga írta:


> 5


 és 6 és 7


----------



## Jazz-Blues (2011 Október 3)

Jó ez a site


----------



## Jazz-Blues (2011 Október 3)

:4:


bp1975 írta:


>


----------



## Jazz-Blues (2011 Október 3)

Régen jártam Indiában. Szívesen csatlakoznék hátizsákos turistacsapathoz újra...


----------



## Jazz-Blues (2011 Október 3)

kiv írta:


> 2


 3


----------



## Jazz-Blues (2011 Október 3)

Hát azért az eleje is...

Bár munkádon más keres....


jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


----------



## Jazz-Blues (2011 Október 3)

9


----------



## Jazz-Blues (2011 Október 3)

Először a fejedben tegyél rendet!


----------



## Jazz-Blues (2011 Október 3)

angol


----------



## Jazz-Blues (2011 Október 3)

misooo írta:


> vagy zene, vagy könyv.



vagy kép, vagy video


----------



## Jazz-Blues (2011 Október 3)

hajka írta:


> *A fontolgatással gyakran elmúlik az alkalom.*


Sajnos tapasztaltam


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

Egy király megunja a magas tábornoki gallért és azt a sok más korlátot, ami őt a közönséges halandóktól elválasztja.


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

Forradalmat szervez maga ellen, és otthagyja ősei trónját.


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

De milyen foglalkozást válasszon, amikor az uralkodáson kívül semmihez sem ért?


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

Természetesen szélhámos lesz.


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

De ehhez sincs semmi tehetsége, a szélhámosságot is csak színleli.


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

Szerencsére a véletlen jóvoltából egészen rendkívüli helyzetbe kerül: azt kell szélhámoskodnia, hogy az, ami - VII. Olivér exkirály. Mi ez?


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

A legősibb vígjátéki fogás, a személycsere egy fejtetőre állított változata?


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

Paradoxonok halmozása a kor divatja szerint?


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

Vagy az egzisztencialista filozófia egyik legizgalmasabb problémájának - mi a személyiség?


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

játékos feldolgozása és persziflázsa egyszerre?


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

Mindez együtt - a százalékos megoszlás arányát majd az irodalomtörténészek fogják megállapítani.


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

Mi beérjük annyival, hogy kellemes szórakozást kívánunk az olvasónak.


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

You do not have sufficient rights to see the hidden data contained here.


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

Csatolt képek (megtekintésükhöz regisztrált tagnak kell lenned


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

*Köszönet az ismeretlen készítőnek !*


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, előre is köszi!


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

remélem másoknak is örömet szerez.


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

Nagyon örülnék, ha valakinek meg lenne


----------



## dodo2k5 (2011 Október 3)

Cunami esetén a Balaton megtelik krokodilokkal...


----------



## kovacs.timi (2011 Október 3)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## kovacs.timi (2011 Október 3)




----------



## kovacs.timi (2011 Október 3)

11


----------



## kovacs.timi (2011 Október 3)

12


----------



## kovacs.timi (2011 Október 3)

13


----------



## kovacs.timi (2011 Október 3)

14


----------



## kovacs.timi (2011 Október 3)

15


----------



## kovacs.timi (2011 Október 3)

16


----------



## kovacs.timi (2011 Október 3)

17


----------



## kovacs.timi (2011 Október 3)

18


----------



## kovacs.timi (2011 Október 3)

19


----------



## kovacs.timi (2011 Október 3)

20


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

Hello!


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)




----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

Hello!


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)




----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

Hello!


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)




----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

Hello!


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)




----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

2


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

3


----------



## tamas88 (2011 Október 3)

Harmadik.


----------



## orcla (2011 Október 3)

köszönöm!


----------



## gaze (2011 Október 3)

nem értem pontosan mire jó ez a 20 hozzászólás .


----------



## gaze (2011 Október 3)

2


----------



## gaze (2011 Október 3)

3


----------



## gaze (2011 Október 3)

4


----------



## gaze (2011 Október 3)

5


----------



## gaze (2011 Október 3)

6


----------



## gaze (2011 Október 3)

7


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

Sziasztok, szeretettel ölelek mindenkit, még új vagyok itt.


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

Remélem


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

mindenki


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

jól


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

van


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

ma


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

reggel!


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

így


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

van jól


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

minden ami


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

velem történik


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

az pont


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

úgy jó!


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

"Sötét napok


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

állnak vakon


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

eléd, vigyázz


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

ki ne lopják


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

szemedből


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

a fényt!"


----------



## lotuszka70 (2011 Október 4)

" valahol rég, kezed az arcomhoz ért....
egyetlen perc lett múlt és te eldobtál mindent..."
Kiki


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

01


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

02


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

03


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

04


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

05


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

06


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

07


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

08


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

09


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

10


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

11


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

12


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

13


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

14


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

15


----------



## kdava (2011 Október 4)

16 - köszi


----------



## darena (2011 Október 4)

Ez remek ötlet, köszönjük


----------



## darena (2011 Október 4)

:4: 1


----------



## darena (2011 Október 4)

2


----------



## darena (2011 Október 4)

*Nem indíthatsz* új témákat
*Küldhetsz* választ
*Küldhetsz* csatolásokat
*Szerkesztheted* az üzeneted


----------



## darena (2011 Október 4)

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 5
Köszönet: 0
3 alkalommal 1 üzenetét köszönték meg


----------



## darena (2011 Október 4)

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 6
Köszönet: 0
3 alkalommal 1 üzenetét köszönték meg


----------



## darena (2011 Október 4)

*Nem indíthatsz* új témákat
*Küldhetsz* választ
*Küldhetsz* cdesatolásokat


----------



## darena (2011 Október 4)

9


----------



## darena (2011 Október 4)

10


----------



## darena (2011 Október 4)

11


----------



## darena (2011 Október 4)

12


----------



## darena (2011 Október 4)

*13*


----------



## kefe01 (2011 Október 4)

A


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

mikrofonproba 1


----------



## kefe01 (2011 Október 4)

*b*


----------



## bagizsu (2011 Október 4)

11


----------



## bagizsu (2011 Október 4)

c


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

jé, müködik


----------



## bagizsu (2011 Október 4)

123


----------



## bagizsu (2011 Október 4)




----------



## kefe01 (2011 Október 4)

_c

_


----------



## kefe01 (2011 Október 4)

d


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

minden hálám GJodie-nak, ö segitett eligazodni a regisztrácionál


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

ez nem is olyan nevetsegeskiss


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

látom mindenkinél gyarapodnak a hozzászolások


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

nekem már 6 van be-beee


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

A hetedik


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

Nyolc tanu


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

A kilencedik legio


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

tiz kicsi neger


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

11.- a merföldkö


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

12 dühös ember


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

Xiii


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

csak-csak haladok


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

ez ám a március idusa


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

milyen sok "okossagot" irtam eddig


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

kitartas, a cel szentesiti ...


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

legalabb gyakorolok magyarul irni


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

egyedül vagyok?


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

ez lenne a huszadik


----------



## nevetseges (2011 Október 4)

most következik a nagy teszt


----------



## bodorg (2011 Október 4)

Jelen


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

Aloha


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

akkor


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

hát kezdődjék a számolás


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

a gyors 20 komment reményében


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

pont


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

no és íme a negyede már meg is van


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

mondjuk lehet magam ellen fogok beszélni


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

de nem egészen értem


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

ennek a min 20 kommentnek


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

begyűjtésének célját.


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

Woohooo 50%


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

pláne ha nyiltan


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

van külön erre a célra


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

egy külön topic is ahol


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

az ember ezt simán össze gyűjtheti ilyen módon


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

na és máris megvan a 3/4-e


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

no de nem is szapoítom


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

akarom mondani szaporítom


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

tovább a szót mert


----------



## Masterblast3r (2011 Október 4)

ime meg is lenne a 20


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

salala


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

lalala


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

tralala


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

subidubi


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

dubiudúú


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

mennyire


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

retardált


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

ez a 20 hsz-es dolog


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

akutya


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

megamája


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

a firefoxban


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

kiúszik


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

a képből


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

ez a gyönyörű


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

fórum


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

vajon


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

miért


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

csinálja


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

de


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

lassan


----------



## erikazangolna (2011 Október 5)

20


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Kösz a tippet!


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Már csak 17 hiányzik.


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

16


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Elég macerás...


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

De remélem,megéri.


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Én a régebbi filmeket szeretem.-


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Meg az operetteket.


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Na,még 11.


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

10


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

9


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Milyen jó idő van!


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Kár hogy pénteken elromlik.


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

De ez a világ rendje.


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Október az már ősz...


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Mindjárt itt a karácsony.


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Köszönöm a türelmeteket!


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Mindjárt kész leszek.


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Ez a 20.További szép napot!


----------



## Pimpalandi (2011 Október 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

A 20 megszerzése sok!


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

Jó neked!


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

Jó tudni, hogy sokan vagyunk a világban!


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 5)

Köszi


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

*gfkdopfjqg*

1


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

*plkpá*

2


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

3


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

4


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

az október már tényleg ősz


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

6


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

ékln9iuhkn


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

8


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

9


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

10


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

11


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

12


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

13


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

14


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

15
hogy én ezt már mennyire unom...


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

16


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

:d17


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

18


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

19


----------



## maranari (2011 Október 5)

végre kész


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

Mivel lettél kész?


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

Nekem 11


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

Majd meglátod érdemes végigcsinálni.


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

Még várjunk vele egy kicsit!


----------



## sozemi (2011 Október 5)

Köszi szépen Zsuzsanna03!


----------



## sozemi (2011 Október 5)

A segítség mindég jól jön.


----------



## sozemi (2011 Október 5)

Vannak még rendes emberek!


----------



## sozemi (2011 Október 5)

“Mindaddig, míg nem érzünk rokonszenvet és szeretetet minden élőlénytársunk iránt, nem mondhatjuk, hogy megértettük az erkölcs törvényét.”
(*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## sozemi (2011 Október 5)

Köszi, ez tetszett!


----------



## darena (2011 Október 5)

9?


----------



## darena (2011 Október 5)

15!


----------



## darena (2011 Október 5)

Már majdnem megvan


----------



## darena (2011 Október 5)

17


----------



## darena (2011 Október 5)

18


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

Már nem emlékszem mikor regisztráltam ide, de eddig még nem vettem a fáradságot, hogy ide írjak....Most viszont veszem, mert sok érdekes dologról maradok le ha nem teszem


----------



## darena (2011 Október 5)

*Nem indíthatsz* új témákat
*Küldhetsz* választ
*Küldhetsz* csatolásokat


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

Miről is beszéljek?


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

Jó neked


----------



## guzi (2011 Október 5)

Nincs a világon se jó, se rossz: gondolkodás teszi azzá.(Shakespeare)


----------



## darena (2011 Október 5)

Nagyon köszi!


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

16


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

Nem akarlak fárasztani


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

darena írta:


> *Nem indíthatsz* új témákat
> *Küldhetsz* választ
> *Küldhetsz* csatolásokat



Köszike*-*


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

Még egy kis türelem


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

mindjárt 20


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

Hajrá


----------



## mama54 (2011 Október 5)

Már nagyon vártam


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

már én is!!! Csak lusta voltam eddig


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

De most teszek egy közérdekű közleményt. Bár biztos nem érdekel senkit.


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

Filmet nézek...de inkább főznöm kéne...


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

Ki látta már a Múmiát?


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

1


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

Én már a szövegét is tudom, de még azt is mit óegyiptomiul fecsegnek!!!xd


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

2


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

3


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

NaH jó asszem nem szövegelek tovább...


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

4


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

5


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

Vagy ne még?


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

Asszem nemsokára már be lehet fogni a számat *-*


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

6


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

Megyek főzni inkábbb...


----------



## Lerischa (2011 Október 5)

Bbye


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

7


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

8


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

9


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

10


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

11


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

12


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

13


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

14


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

15


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

16


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

17


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

18


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

19


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

sziasztok! mizu?


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

20


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

helo.


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

szia!


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

sziasztok!


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

eddig már van 4.


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)




----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

6 :d


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

: )


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

a


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

bb


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

ccc


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

dddd


----------



## toynbee (2011 Október 5)

a


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

eeeee


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

ffffff


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

ggggggg


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

hhhhhhhh


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

iiiiiiiii


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

jjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

lllllllllll


----------



## Virág123 (2011 Október 5)

késsszzzz!!!!


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

1


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

2


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

3


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

4


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

5


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

6


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

7


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

8


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

9


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

10


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

11


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

12


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

13


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

14


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

15


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

16


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

17


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

18


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

19


----------



## Heftölö (2011 Október 5)

20


----------



## gabcsipapcsi (2011 Október 5)

Ha kitarul elotted a lehetosegek kapuja,legy halas istennek,aki rad bizta a kulcsot,es a baratoknak,akik a zarat olajozzak.


----------



## gabcsipapcsi (2011 Október 5)

Elore is elnezest kerek a ferfiaktol,de ezt nem tudtam kihagyni! Vannak ferfiak,akiknel az ego az egyetlen erogen zona.


----------



## gabcsipapcsi (2011 Október 5)

Talalos kerdes: Lehet voros,sarga,es feher is,sik,es dombos is,forro es hideg is mi az?


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

1


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

2


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

3


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

4


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

5


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

6


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

7


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

8


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

_*9*_


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

*10*


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

*11*


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

*12*


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

*13*


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

_*14*_


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

Sziasztok.


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

új vagyok


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

_*15*_


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

és


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

ez


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

*16*


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

még


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

mindig


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

17


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

csak


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

a


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

18


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

10.


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

hozzászólásom


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

19


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

12


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

13.


----------



## Ricka (2011 Október 5)

*20!! *


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

14


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

15


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

16


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 5)

Sok ember fog ki- és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben. (Eleanor Roosevelt)


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 5)

Nem biztos, hogy a pozitív hozzáállás minden
problémádat megoldja, de annyi embert
bosszant körülötted, hogy érdemes kipróbálni!


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 5)

Nem biztos, hogy a pozitív hozzáállás minden
problémádat megoldja, de annyi embert
bosszant körülötted, hogy érdemes kipróbálni!


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 5)

20


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

17


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

18


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

19


----------



## BBalázs81 (2011 Október 5)

20


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

20


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

19


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

18


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

17


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

16


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

15


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

14


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

13


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

12 ahjmár


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

11


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

10


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

9


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

8


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

7


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

6


----------



## hszpp (2011 Október 6)

5


----------



## heri (2011 Október 6)

4


----------



## VFanni01 (2011 Október 6)

3


----------



## VFanni01 (2011 Október 6)

2


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

Előttem áll az élet, és én nem látok tőle semmit


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

Az életben csak egy dolog szép, de az épp nem jut eszembe


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

A lepényhal először, a reményhal meg utoljára.


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

Én nem a cápáktól félek, hanem attól, hogy meg akarnak harapni.


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

Légy kedves gyermekeiddel, hiszen ők választják ki neked a szociális otthont.


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

Legnagyobb probléma az, ha a hülyeség akaraterővel és szorgalommal párosul.


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

Az élet olyan tragikus:az egyik nap még itt van az ember, másnap meg szintén


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

Ha felveszem a fejhallhatót, miért nem a fejemet hallom?


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

Az különbözteti meg a darazsat a méhtől, hogy a darázs nem gyűjti a vasat.


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

A stressz az, amikor üvöltve ébredsz fel, aztán rájössz, hogy nem is aludtál.


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

Még 9 hozzászólás


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

Én valahogy úgy vagyok a férfiakkal mint a zsiráfokkal. Tetszik, tetszik de otthonra azért nem kéne..


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

Jól válaszd meg az utitársaidat, lehet, hogy meg kell enned őket.


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

még 6


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

meg még 5


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

már csak 4


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

még 4


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

visszaszámlálás 3-2


----------



## Nei (2011 Október 6)

1,1,1,1


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

*Köszi szépen*

Jó ötlet ez a topic


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

1 Megérett a meggy


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

2 Csipkebokor vessző


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

*számok*

3 Te vagy a párom


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

*számok 4*

4 Hová mégy


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

5 érik a tök,


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

*számok 7*

6 hasad a pad


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

7 zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

*számok 8*

8 üres a polc,


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

9 Kis Ferenc


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

Majd a csacsi megissza


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

Vers a pi-ről (3,14)

3 macska fenn a fán lapul remegve
Egész szőrük égnek áll, meg vannak ijedve. 
1 egér a fa alatt néz vadul fölfele
4 meg éppen arra járt s így szóltak vele:
1edül a fa alatt, komám mit csinálsz?
5en leszünk teveled, hogy macskára vadássz.
9 részre osztjuk el a rusnya dögöket 
2 pofára falhatod, mi megmarad neked.

6 órája itt ülök e korhadt fa alatt
5ttel bizony el nem osztom a zsákmányomat 
3 macska fél fogamra éppen megfelel.
5 egérnek három macska kevés eledel.
8 bokorral arrébb lakott 
9 vadmalac. Tegnap én is arra jártam,
7 még megmaradt.

9 malac! Mit nem mondasz, igaz jóbarát!
3 macska nekünk nem kell, maradjon reád!
2 perc sem telt, a sok egér messzire szaladt,
3 macska fája pedig menten széthasadt.
8szor kellett megrázni a fának a tövét. 
4en lettek lenn a földön, sok macska leért.
6almas volt a lakoma, s az éhes kisegér,
2szer is még repetázott, amíg belefért.

6e most csak arra gondolsz: ez biztos nem lehet,
4eljenek fel téged az éhes egerek.
Mert a pi-ről verset írni, jobbat nem lehet! )


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

Ez már nem saját )

Azt mondják a hatalmasok, 
Hogy akinek hat alma sok 
Az már elég hatalmas ok, 
Hogy ne legyen a hatalma sok.


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

Gyula vitéz dicsőségére

Meg vala írva a régi, nagy könyvekben
Született egy vitéz borús szeptemberben.
Régen, negyvenegyben, ő lett vala soron,
Született e vitéz Szigetmonostoron.
Bár ifjúi kora múlt ködébe veszett,
Regélnek róla sok csodás esetet.

Említik őt hévvel jégföld lovagjai’k.
Míg csatáik előtt korcsolyát élezik:
Mikor ő vezette hadba a csapatát,
Szégyen borítá el az ellen kapusát.
Esett tengernyi gól, bodicsek és bunyó,
De többnyire mindig az ellen volt a hunyó.

S mikor a sík jeget lejtősre cserélte,
Úgy siklott alá ő, mint sas az ég kékjébe.
Baráti, ha hívják ő biz sohasem rest
Hütték melegében inni egy-két felest.
Sudár termetén nem fogott a kor,
Sílécén a kantni szikrát hány mindenkor.

Békeidőben, ha mulatság készül,
Fakanalat ragad, de azt is vitézül.
Húsok nagy barátja, tudja, hogy mit illik,
Soha nem enne a csülökhöz rósejbnit.
Felszeli a hagymát a pörkölthöz, s végül
Némi sót is használ, ízesítésül.

Lehetne folytatni, dicsérni erényit,
De ki győzné hallgatni ezt egy álló hétig.
Zárszavam halljátok, hangom kieresztve:
Hetven éves Gyulánk, az Isten éltesse!


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

Kedvenc:

Rudyard Kipling: Ha

Ha józanul tudod megóvni fődet,
midőn a részegültek vádja mar,
ha tudsz magadban bízni, s mégis: őket
hogy kételkednek, megérted hamar;
ha várni tudsz, türelmed nem veszett el,
s csalárdok közt sem léssz hazug magad
s nem csapsz a gyűlöletre gyűlölettel,
de túl szelíd s túl bölcsszavú se vagy;


ha álmodol - s nem léssz az álmok rabja,
gondolkodol - s ezt célul nem veszed,
ha nyugton pillantsz Győzelemre, Bajra,
s e két garázdát egyként megveted;
ha elbírod, hogy igaz szódat álnok
torz csapdává csavarja a hamis,
s miért küzdöttél, mind ledőlve látod,
de fölépíted nyutt tagokkal is;


ha tudod mindazt, amit megszereztél,
kockára tenni egyetlen napon,
s veszítve új kezdetbe fogni, egy fél
sóhajtás nélkül némán és vakon;
ha tudsz a szívnek, ínnak és idegnek
parancsot adni, bár a kéz, a láb
kidolt, de te kitartasz, mert tebenned
csak elszánás van, ám az szól: "Tovább!";


ha tudsz tömeggel szólni, s él erényed
királlyal is - és nem fog el zavar,
ha ellenség se, hű barát se sérthet,
ha szíved mástól sokat nem akar;
ha bánni tudsz a könyörtelen perccel:
megtöltöd s mindig méltó sodra van,
tiéd a föld, a száraz és a tenger,
és - ami még több - ember léssz, fiam!


(Devecseri Gábor fordítása)


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

Három kettő egy


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

*Uccsó előtti*

Kettő egy


----------



## berengere (2011 Október 6)

Egy


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

Sziasztok!Szeretném gyorsan összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

Ugyhogy hozzá is kezdek


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

Például néhány idézettel,mert az hasznos


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_"Nem abban van az élet mértéke, hogy mekkorát tud kérdezni az ész, hanem abban, hogy milyen nagyot tud felelni a szív_[/FONT]


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_"Az igazi szeretet próbája egyedül az, hogy nem fél a másik ember szeretetétől, hogy elegendő benne a szelídség, a türelem és az alázat ahhoz, hogy elfogadja azt."_ [/FONT]


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_A nőket a szerelem nemcsak érdekessé teszi, hanem meg is szépíti. A nő akkor szép igazán, ha boldog, és akkor boldog, ha érzi, hogy szeretik."_ [/FONT]


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Megismerni és szeretni egy másik lényt: ebben áll minden bölcsesség veleje, gyökere és forrása."_[/FONT]


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_"Nincs nagyobb boldogság, mintha szeretnek bennünket."_[/FONT]


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_"A szeretet lángjaiban a legkeményebb vasnak is meg kell olvadnia." _[/FONT]


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_"Soha ne kérj bocsánatot érzelmeid kimutatásáért, mert ha azt teszed, akkor az igazságért kérsz elnézést."_ [/FONT]


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_"A szerelem elűzi az időt. Az idő a szerelmet."_[/FONT]


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_"Szeretni egy férfit, egy asszonyt annyi, mint egy tökéletlen lényt, egy beteget, egy gyengét, egy bűnöst szeretni. 
Ha valóban szereted, meggyógyíthatod, támogathatod, megmentheted." _
(Michel Quoist) [/FONT]


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Ahol nincs te, ott nincs én se." _[/FONT]


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

"Szemedből könny után könny törületlen szivárog,
S míg ülsz ajtód előtt, s azt hiszed, hogy várod,
Szívedből cseppek hullnak, megannyi vérző kláris,
Már nem bánod, ha nem jön, már nem bánod, ha fáj is.."


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

Nem az idő halad: mi változunk, 
Egy század, egy nap szinte egyre megy. 
Ne félj, betöltöd célodat te is, 
Csak azt ne hidd, hogy e sártestbe van 
Szorítva az ember egyénisége.


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

Minek a rózsa, ha tövis övezi?
Minek az élet, ha könnyekkel van teli?
Minek a szív, ha rajta gyász lebeg?
Minek az élet, ha senki sem szeret?"


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

A szememből indul, de szívemből ered, az arcomon gördül, de lelkemre csepeg…


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

Ne reménykedj, hiszen mindnyájan ismerjük a történetet: csókjával árul el, aki szeret!"


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_"Valakit szeretni azt jelenti: egy mások számára láthatatlan csodát látni."_ 

[/FONT]


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_"Csak mert valaki nem úgy szeret téged, ahogy te szeretnéd, az még nem jelenti, hogy nem szeret téged szíve minden szeretetével."_ [/FONT]


----------



## renata2388 (2011 Október 6)

Már kész is vagyok.
Köszi


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

Én is nagyon szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összeszedni végre, de ez nem olyan egyszerű.


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*hali*

hali


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*j*

hozzászólás


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

Valaki megtudja mondani, hogy miért kell a 20 darab hozzászólás? Mi ennek a jelentősége ?


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*yyy*

y


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*f*

f


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

Szia


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*g*

g


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

Miért nem írsz ?


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

Aaaa


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*t*

k


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

Senki nincs bent?


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*jkj*

kj


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

ÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓ


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

Mi az kj?


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

Mm


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*retg*

geerg


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

Már csak 3 db ?


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

Már csak 2?


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*hello*

khn


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*lkjhlkh*

klkhkjb


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

Ha minden igaz ez az utolsó !!


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Október 6)

Még egy ráadás .


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*,mjhlkhlk,nb*

vhkjmvmnmn.,b


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*nhg*

jgf


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*,jh*

,jhgkhv


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*fdsf*

fsd


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*cyv*

vcyvcyx


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*cdscsdcsd*

dsccsdc


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*sdcds*

csd


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*bgfgb*

bgfbfgbf


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*cv cv*

c v cv c cv


----------



## filipanits (2011 Október 6)

*b g gbgbbgfdffd*

dfgdg


----------



## zsu74 (2011 Október 6)




----------



## zsu74 (2011 Október 6)




----------



## zsu74 (2011 Október 6)




----------



## zsu74 (2011 Október 6)




----------



## zsu74 (2011 Október 6)




----------



## zsu74 (2011 Október 6)




----------



## zsu74 (2011 Október 6)




----------



## zsu74 (2011 Október 6)




----------



## iskola2011 (2011 Október 7)

Nagyon örülök mert én is szeretem a magyar nótákat..


----------



## Marinakobold (2011 Október 7)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm szépen a segítő szavakat!
Üdv. Marina


----------



## Marinakobold (2011 Október 7)

*Ismerkedés az oldallal*

Egy furcsa helyzet hozott ide közétek. Egy versemet olvastam itt, a szerző, vagyis a nevem mellőzésével.
Örömmel elolvasnám a hozzá írt kommenteket.


----------



## Marinakobold (2011 Október 7)

Őszülő


----------



## Marinakobold (2011 Október 7)

Szeretnék mielőbb állandó taggá válni.
Nagyon kedvesen fogadtatok a chaten!
Köszönöm


----------



## Marinakobold (2011 Október 7)

fotózom és verseket írok


----------



## Marinakobold (2011 Október 7)

Szeretem a természetet, az embereket


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Az élet olykor, amikor már egyáltalán nem számítunk rá, különleges ajándékokkal lep meg bennünket.
Guillaume Musso


----------



## szagi55 (2011 Október 7)

Fésűs Éva: A lényeg

" A szépben az a legszebb,
ami leírhatatlan,
a vallomásban az, 
ami kimondhatatlan,
csókban a búcsúzás
vagy nyíló szerelem,
egyetlen csillagban a végtelen."


----------



## szagi55 (2011 Október 7)

"Ha jó úton haladsz is, elütnek, ha csal ülsz ott."


----------



## szagi55 (2011 Október 7)

"Nem az a fájdalom, zokogva sírni, hanem a zokogó fájdalmat mosolyba fojtani"


----------



## Ninnya7 (2011 Október 7)

itt ülök és elfelejtek irni ...


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 7)

1

Nekem ez nem megy. Még mindig nem sikerült megszereznem nem 20, hanem egyetlen hozzászólást sem. Tudom, hogy ezt már az óvodások is megértenék, nem tudnátok ezt nekem úgy leírni, hogy megértsem? 
Köszönöm annak, aki azt megteszi. zsevaa

4


----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)




----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)

:d


----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)




----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)




----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)




----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)




----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)




----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)




----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)

:d


----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)




----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)




----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)




----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)

:shock:


----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)

köszi


----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)

:..:


----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)

:``::shock:


----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)

nmv


----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)

kiss


----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)

:shock:


----------



## sandokan2 (2011 Október 7)

:6:


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 7)

*idézet*

Később majd megpróbálom, hogy elmondjam neked, mennyire szeretlek. De most csak érezni tudom. - Honoré de Balzac


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 7)

alig várom már a 20.-at


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 7)

Nem akkor érsz célhoz, ha mindent kimerítettél, hanem ha megtaláltad a kimeríthetetlent. - Hamvas Béla


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 7)

Már többször mondtam magának, hogy borzasztóan vágyom rá, hogy vagy engem szeressenek, vagy én szerethessek. Ha választani kell, akkor inkább az utóbbit választom, hogy én szerethessek. Csakhogy az én szeretetem senkinek sem kell. - Kelemen Anna


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 7)

Az őszinte szeretet sokszor kényszerül olyan igazságot mondani, mely neki jobban fáj, mint annak, aki konok szívvel hallgatja. - Charles Haddon Spurgeon


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 7)

A jó és a rossz nem két külön világ, hanem ugyanannak a dolognak a két oldala, és tényleg minden csak azon múlik, épp milyen megvilágításból nézed. - Laurell Kaye Hamilton


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 7)

Intsd meg mind, kiket szeretek,
hogy legyenek jobb szívvel hozzám.
Vizsgáld meg az én ügyemet,
mielőtt magam feláldoznám. - József Attila


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 7)

A tetteiből kellett volna megítélnem, nem a szavaiból. Beburkolt az illatával, elborított a ragyogásával. (...) Szegényes kis csalafintaságai mögött meg kellett volna éreznem gyöngéd szeretetét. Minden virág csupa ellentmondás. De én még sokkal fiatalabb voltam, semhogy szeretni tudtam volna. - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 7)

A jó és a rossz közötti határvonal úgy elmosódik, hogy a kettő szinte megkülönböztethetetlen, és csak jóval azután vesszük észre, hogy egyáltalán létezik, ha már átléptünk rajta. - Joanne Harris


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 7)

Csak egy asszony építheti fel újra, amit egy másik asszony romba döntött. - Rejtő Jenő


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 7)

A férfi és a nő két olyan ékszerdoboz, amelyek egymás kulcsát tartalmazzák. - Isak Dinesen


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

hat nem tudom tisztara durva


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

en is mennek


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

ha kicsi a tét a kedvem sötét


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

Fér Egon


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

tit-tat


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

érem-élem


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

az viszont sajnos megette


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

Fognyűvő manócska: legjobb


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

http://szanalmas.hu/redir.php?id=72...hu/Bud-Spencer-Terence-Hill-film-figyelo.html

Bud and terrence


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

http://vimeo.com/29996808


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

http://www.sciencefriday.com/videos/watch/10376

riderless bike


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xe7ey8_sit-on-my-facebook-internet-love-so_fun

sit on my facebook


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

nobody canna cross it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hknVoAoyy-k


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHjvoHgQSvA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## battlehamster (2011 Október 8)

http://indavideo.hu/video/Fluor_Tomi_igazi_arca


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 8)

Ha valaki árt neked, akkor gyűlöletet érzel iránta. És ha te ártasz valakinek, akkor a saját keserűségeddel és bűntudatoddal is szembe kell nézned. De mivel ismerjük ezt a kínt, megpróbálunk kedvesen viselkedni egymással. Ez tesz minket emberré. Ezen érzések megismerése által nőhetünk fel. - Naruto


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 8)

A lányok bonyolultak. A hozzájuk járó használati utasítás 800 oldal, amiből legalább négy fejezet hiányzik, rosszul van fordítva, és alig érthető. - Hugh Laurie


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 8)

Ahogy a fecskék nyáron velünk vannak, a hidegtől űzve viszont eltávoznak, ugyanúgy velünk vannak a hamis barátok életünk derűs szakában, de mihelyt észreveszik szerencsénk telét, valamennyien elrepülnek. - Marcus Tullius Cicero


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 8)

Ha uralkodni akarsz valaki fölött, csak azt kell elérned, hogy féljen. - Paulo Coelho


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 8)

Több férfi hagyná ott a családját, ha tudná, hogyan kell összecsomagolni.


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 8)

Az életem folytonos hullámvasút... a kitörő örömöt azonnal emésztő csalódás követi, közben akad egy-egy olyan szakasz, amikor nem történik semmi, csak ülök, és nézem a tájat. - Meg Cabot


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 8)

Minden ígéretet számon kérnek egyszer.


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 8)

Minden dicsőségnél, minden tehetségnél többet ér: szeretni. Nem az, hogy az embert szeretik, hanem az, hogy az ember szerethet! (...) Szeretni valakit, felolvadni benne, érte élni, vele élni, vágyódni, vágyódni utána: ez az élet értelme!


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 8)

Amíg hullanak a könnyek, addig nem értük el a fájdalom tetőpontját, csak ha majd újra mosolygunk, akkor válik a fájdalom legyőzhetetlenné és végtelenné. - Pierre-Auguste Renoir


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 8)

Ahol nincs szeretet, ott semmi sincsen. Ahol kihunyt a szeretet, félelem költözik a szívekbe. Ha szeretni tudsz, nincs mitől félned. - Hioszi Tatiosz


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 8)

A pozitívos energiaáramlás valójában szeretetérintés. - Vavyan Fable


----------



## roofy (2011 Október 8)

Légy önmagad! Mindenki más már foglalt. - Gilbert S. Perreira


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

Köszönöm!
Nyilvánvaló, hogy szőkenőség elleni segítségnyújtásról van szó.


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

Nagy László: Vers egy pici guminadrágra
Élünk s nem élünk
folytatódjunk
ragyogóan
ti
babák babák babák
tisztábbak mint a taták
lovagoljatok tovább
a hugyos
bugyogóban


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

Ön dönt, iszik vagy vezet! De egyszerre a hármat ne csinálja!


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

Mindenki jó valamire. Ha másra nem, hát elrettentő példának.


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

Az alkohol elterelte a gondolataimat... Nem, inkább kiirtotta őket...


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

Kétféle ember létezik: az egyik mindig megmondja, mit gondol, a másiknak vannak barátai.


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

Azt a konyhát hívjuk kínai konyhának, ahol, ami mozog, megsütik, ami nem mozog, azzal fűszerezik.


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

A hippi olyan ember, akinek olyan hosszú haja van, mint Tarzannak, olyan a
járása, mint Jane-nek és olyan a szaga, mint Csitának.


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

A halász azért megy ki a tóra, hogy halat fogjon, a pecás meg azért, hogy ne legyen otthon.


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

Ritkán látlak, mint Baumgartner a kockás zászlót!


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

Annyit ér, mint naptáron a légypiszok.


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

A stílus maga az ember.


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

Örül, mint ki búzáját eladta.


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

Kemény dióba harapott!


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

Kocsin kezdi, targoncán végzi.


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

Amit Anti megtanult, azt Antal sem felejti el.


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

árnyékáért becsüljük a vén fát


----------



## mveruka (2011 Október 8)

madarat tolláról, embert barátjáról


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

0


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

1


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

2


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

3.


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

4.


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

5.


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

6.


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

7.


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

8.


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

9.


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

10.


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

11.


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

12.


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 8)

köszönöm


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 8)

köszi de sajnos nem tudom megnézni


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 8)

meghallgatni sem tudom


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

1.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

2.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

3.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

4.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

5.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

6.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

7.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

8.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

9.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

10.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

11.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

12.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

13.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

14.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

15.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

16.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

17.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

18.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

19.


----------



## Renszii (2011 Október 8)

20.


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

a.b.c.


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

1.


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

3.


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

4.


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

5.


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 8)

a


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

6


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 8)

b


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

7.


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 8)

d


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

8.


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 8)

e


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

9.


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

10.


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 8)

f


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

11.


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

12


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 8)

10


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

13.


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 8)

12


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

14.


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

15.


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 8)

14


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

16.


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

17.


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

18.


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

19.


----------



## szofcs (2011 Október 8)

20. hozzászólásnak pedig megköszönném ennek a fórumnak a létrehozását.!


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 8)

Én is csatlakozom


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 8)

17


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 8)

18


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 8)

19


----------



## zsevaa (2011 Október 8)

20


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

0


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

1


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

10


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

11


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

100


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

101


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

110


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

111


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

1000


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

1001


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

1010


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

1011


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

1100


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

1101


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

De jó nektek én még csak most kezdem


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

1110


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

1111


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

10000


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

10001


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

10010


----------



## CyraXXX (2011 Október 8)

10011

bocsi a spamert


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

Ti nagyon leegyszerűsítitek a dolgot


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

Kinövöm a nadrágom mire összegyűlik a 20.


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

Ez egy nagyon jó szórakozás.


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

Van itt valaki?:111:


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

Csak egyedül gyűjtögetek?


----------



## szmektit (2011 Október 8)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## fafül (2011 Október 8)

én is köszönöm


----------



## fafül (2011 Október 8)

nem is olyan egyszerű ez


----------



## fafül (2011 Október 8)

17


----------



## fafül (2011 Október 8)

18


----------



## fafül (2011 Október 8)

19


----------



## fafül (2011 Október 8)

20


----------



## fafül (2011 Október 8)

inkább több, mint kevesebb


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 8)

Ja,hogy ezt így is lehet!


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 9)

két kilncesre jó voltam!


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 9)

utobbi 4 alkalommal csak ennyire futja.


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 9)

véga a nyerő szériámnak!!!


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

köszi!


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

remek


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

kitartás


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

most próbálkozom


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

meg kell próbálni


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

én is nehezen igazodom el


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

21


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

18


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

hideg reggel


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

65


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

nem vagy egyedül


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

1111


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

345


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

234


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

10


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

nem szeretem a hideg reggeleket


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

nagyon érdekes


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

18


----------



## zsuzsané (2011 Október 9)

október


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Ha mosolyogsz, az emberek visszamosolyognak Rád


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Hülye ember okoskodik, okos ember hülyéskedik


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Az otthoni emlékek, még ha nem is kellemesek, mindig ábrándozásra késztetik a szívet.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Ott vagy otthon, ahol a szíved lakozik.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Mikor már azt hinnénk, mindent elterveztünk, az univerzum csavar egyet a dolgokon. Improvizálnunk kell. Boldogságra találunk ott, ahol nem is számítunk rá. Néha csak segít, hogy biztosan ott legyünk, ahova igazán tartozunk.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Mindannyian keressük a válaszokat. A tudományban, az életben, mindenben. Néha a válasz alig egy karnyújtásnyira van tőlünk. Máskor pedig akkor kapjuk a választ, mikor még fel se fogtuk, hogy kérdeztünk valamit. Néha a válasz meglepetésekkel szolgálhat, és néha, mikor már végre megtaláltuk a választ, amit kerestünk, egy csomó kérdés marad megmagyarázatlanul.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Egyszer neked is lesz gyereked, és rettenetesen fogsz örülni annak a kis életnek, akiért felelős leszel. Azt fogod hinni, hogy az égvilágon mindent rosszul csinálsz. Ez normális! Olyanokon tépelődsz majd, hogy mivel etesd, és hogy hová küldd iskolába, hogy hegedűórákra járjon, vagy inkább zongorázzon. De hadd áruljak el neked egy titkot: nem számít. Legyen a gyereked zongorista, vagy matekzseni, egy cseppet sem számít, mert végül úgyis csak az a fontos, hogy boldog legyen.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Bármit megkaphatsz az életben, ha minden mást feláldozol érte. Ezt úgy értette, mindennek megvan a maga ára. Így mielőtt csatába szállsz, jobb átgondolni, mit vagy hajlandó veszíteni.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Néha nem tudjuk a múltat egyszerűen elengedni. Máskor pedig bármit megtennénk, csak hogy elfeledjük végre. És néha valami újat tudunk meg a múltról, ami mindent megváltoztat a jelenben.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Feltételezzük, hogy az életünk nagy változásai lassan jönnek el... idővel. De ez nem igaz. A nagy dolgok egy pillanat művei. Felnőtté válni, szülővé válni... egyik pillanatban még nem vagy az, aztán a következőben már az vagy.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Ha azt nézzük, mit vettek el tőlünk, akkor nehezen viseljük el az életet. Ha azt nézzük, mit adhatunk másoknak, az sokkal jobb.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Rengeteg dolog okozhat örömöt: sütés a barátoknak, egy jó nevetés, az adományozás. De azok a dolgok, amik miatt örülünk, nem biztos, hogy értelmet is adnak az életünknek, ha nem szerethetünk valakit.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Nem számít, merre járunk. Nem számít, milyen gyorsan próbálunk odaérni. Nem számít, hogy sohasem tekintünk vissza. A múltunk megtalálja az utat, hogy elcsípjen minket.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Mindannyiunknak át kell lépnünk a múlton és tovább menni a jövőbe. És ha szerencsések vagyunk, lesz valaki, aki segít.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Boldogság. Mindenki szeretné elérni. Néhányan biztosak benne, hogy megtalálják, amint hazaköltöztek. Néhányan azt gondolják, megtalálják, ha új barátot szereznek. Néhányan azt remélik, megtalálják, amint legyőzték versenytársaikat. És vannak, akik nem keresik tovább a boldogságot, mert egy nap észrevették, hogy végig az orruk előtt volt.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Arra nem veheted rá magad, hogy érezd, amit nem érzel. De arra igen, hogy helyesen cselekedj az érzéseid ellenére.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Nem előzhetjük meg, amit nem látunk előre.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

A világ legkifinomultabb dolgai éppen azok, amelyek mindenki számára elérhetőek.


----------



## davdorszon (2011 Október 9)

Ugyanazok a kérdések foglalkoztatnak, ugyanaz a fáradtság gyötör, ugyanazok a félelmeink, az önzésünk és a nagylelkűségünk. Nem vagyok idegen, mert amikor szükséget szenvedtem, kaptam. Amikor kopogtattam, kinyílt az ajtó. Amikor kerestem, találtam.


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

5


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

6


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

7


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

8


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

9


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

10


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

11


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

12


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

13


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

14


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

15


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

16


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

17


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

18


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

19


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

20


----------



## Zsuzska02 (2011 Október 9)

21


----------



## Cyranocska (2011 Október 9)

12


----------



## Cyranocska (2011 Október 9)

14


----------



## Cyranocska (2011 Október 9)

15


----------



## Cyranocska (2011 Október 9)

11


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

*Vers.*

Őszbe csavarodott a természet feje
Dérré vált a harmat,hull a fák levele:kaboom:


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

*Vers.*

Takács Zsolt - Ballagó Idő

Hova vész el a rohanó idő?
Az ifjúság, a sok szép esztendő?
Mutasd az utat és követlek,
Veled megyek!
Megyek Veled.

Mivé lesz a rengeteg felleg?
Kérdőn pillantok rájuk, nem felelnek,
Mutassátok az utat és követlek,
Veletek Szállok!
Szállok Veletek.

Hova tűnnek el az álmok?
Miket égő szememmel látok?
Nem felelnek, elfoszlanak,
Újakat Várok!
Várok Újakat.

Elszalad velem az idő,
Lelkemben lüktet egy idegen jövő,
S ha elvesztek örökre, ti szaladó percek,
Veletek múlok,
Múlok Veletek.


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

1848.Október.06. ARAD.


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Rövidebb,rövidebb a napnak is útja
Hosszúkat pihen rá miután megfutja.


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

:d


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Megpihen legszélén az égi határnak
Int az öregeknek,benneteket várlak.


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Megrezdül a feje sok öregnek erre,
De azért csendesen mennek a nyughelyre.


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

2


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

3


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

4


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

5


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

6


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

7


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

8


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

9


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

10


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

11


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

12


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

13


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

14


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

15


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

16


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

17


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

18


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

19


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

*20 hozzászólás*

*6 különböző gyógyszer nyomait találták meg az elhunyt Michael Jackson gyomrában*


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

Halála napján a helyszínelők egy gyermekméretű porcelánbabát találtak Michael Jackson ágyában - derült ki a popsztár magánorvosának tárgyalásán.


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

Az esküdteknek egy olyan rendőrségi fotót is bemutattak, amelyen dísztányérok láthatók Jackson gyermekei, Prince, Paris és Blanket fényképével.


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

Az énekes hálószobájának eddig példátlan közszemlére tételére Elissa Fleak nyomozó tanúvallomása alatt került sor.


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

A tárgyalás későbbi szakaszában Dan Anderson toxikológus arról számolt be a bíróságnak


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

Jackson szervezetében hat különböző gyógyszer nyomaira bukkantak halála után


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

köztük Propofol és egy másik enyhe érzéstelenítő, lidokain, Ativan, Versed és Válium nyugtatók


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

nyomokban a vérnyomás szabályozására használt efedrin


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

A gyógyszereket Jackson vérében, májában, vizeletében és gyomortartalmában mutatták ki


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

Michael Jackson egészségügyi állapotáról árulkodott az is, hogy a szerdai tárgyaláson az esküdteknek bemutatták az énekes otthonában talált óriási gyógyszerkészletet


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

lejátszották azt a hangfelvételt, amelyen Jackson összemosódó beszéddel arról vall, hogy érzi az elhagyott gyermekek fájdalmát


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

neki nem volt igazi gyerekkora


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

lefoglalt gyógyszerek mennyisége sokkolóan hatott


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

síron túli hangfelvétel


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

Azt akarta, hogy rajongói "a világ legnagyobb előadóművészeként" tiszteljék


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

A felvételt egyébként Jackson magánorvosa, Conrad Murray készítette telefonjával.


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

Az ügyészség azt állítja, hogy a rögzített telefonhívás idején az énekes Propofol hatása alatt állt.


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

a "This Is It" turné több milliós bevételét a világ legnagyobb gyermekkórházának felépítésére fordítja


----------



## Lilola (2011 Október 9)

lehetőségük játékra és szórakozásra


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ki kell szűrni a mohóságot, a dühöt és az ostobaságot. Ha megvizsgáljuk a világban történő rosszat, rájövünk, hogy nem függetlenek ettől a három dologtól. Ha a jót vesszük szemügyre, azt fogjuk látni, hogy a bölcsességhez, emberséghez és bátorsághoz van közük.

[/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Foltot ejt a jellemünkön, ha kapcsolatainkon keresztül akarunk előnyhöz jutni felettesünknél. Aki személyes kapcsolataira és összeköttetéseire támaszkodik, az nem képes nyíltan kimondani, amit valójában gondol. Kemény harcokban eltöltött szolgálati éveink ellenére is hajlamosak megvetéssel beszélni rólunk, mint aki felettesével meglévő személyes kapcsolata révén különleges kegyben részesült. Így aztán a teljes szolgálat semmivé válik. Könnyebb a szolgálat, ha nem vagyunk semmilyen kiváltságos helyzetben. [/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Azok az emberek, akik szüntelenül jelentéktelen dolgokról beszélnek, valószínűleg valamilyen panaszt fojtanak magukba. Azért, hogy elrejtsék, és homályban tartsák, újra meg újra elismételgetik mondandójukat. Ilyet hallva, kétely támad az ember keblében.[/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mások dolgairól beszélni nagy hiba. De dicsérni őket szintén nem illik. Legjobb, ha az ember ismeri saját képességeit, megtesz minden tőle telhetőt saját ügye érdekében, és beszédében tapintatos.[/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Az erényes ember szíve már megnyugodott, és nem kapkod ide-oda. Akinek viszont nincs sok érdeme, az nem él békességben a világgal, mindenütt bajt kever, és mindenkivel vitába száll.[/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tekinthetünk a világra úgy, mint egy álomra. Mikor rémálmot látsz, felébredsz és megnyugszol, hogy csak álom volt. Azt mondják, a világ, amelyben élünk, cseppet sem különbözik ettől.[/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Az értelmes emberek divatba hoznak igaz és hamis dolgokat is, és okos érvelésükkel megpróbálják elfogadtatni őket. Az értelem okozza ezt a kárt. Semminek sem lesz hatása, ha nem merítesz az igazságból.[/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Perekben, de még vitákban is, szépen veszít az ember, ha gyorsan veszít. Olyan ez, mint a szumó. Ha valaki csak a győzelemre gondol, egy csúnya győzelem rosszabb, mint a vereség. Az előbbi többnyire ocsmány vereséggé válik. [/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A könyörületet nem ismerő szív nagy különbséget tesz köztünk és mások közt, rosszindulatot táplál, és ellentétet szít másokkal. Ha az ember mindent könyörületes szívvel közelít meg, nem kerül összeütközésbe másokkal. [/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Aki keveset tud, a tudás álarcát ölti magára. Ez csak tapasztalatlanság kérdése. Ha valaki valamit kitűnően tud, viselkedésén nem fog látszani. Ilyen a nemes ember.[/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bankei szerzetes mondásai közül való a következő: "A Hatalmas Út éppen akkor tárul a szemünk elé, ha nem más erejéből merítünk, de saját erőnkben sem bízunk, nem vágjuk el a múlt és jövő gondolatait, de nem élünk a mindennapok gondolataiban sem." [/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rjói szerzetes azt mondta: "Egykoron a szamurájok rettegtek a gondolattól, hogy ágyban halnak meg. Remélték, hogy csak a csatatéren éri őket a halál. Egy szerzetes sem tud végigmenni az Úton, hacsak nem gondolkodik így. Gyáva, aki bezárkózik, és kerüli a többi férfi társaságát. Csak gonosz gondolatok sugallhatják, hogy valami jó származhat abból, ha az ember bezárkózik. Még, ha a bezárkózással tesz is valami jót, képtelen lesz a klán hagyományainak tanításával az eljövendő generációk előtt nyitva tartani az utat."[/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hűbérbirtokunkon egy szamuráj számára - bármilyen rangú is - elegendő, ha békében és háborúban egyaránt nagyra becsüli nagyurunk őseit, és azt követi, amit hirdettek. Minden vallás, tudomány vagy művészet megköveteli az embertől, hogy a legnagyobb tisztelettel viseltessen az iskola saját istene vagy vezetője iránt. Ugyanígy a csatlósi szolgálat sem kíván többet a hűbérbirtok hagyományainak és vezérszellemének tanulmányozásánál. Csak azután foghatunk bele puszta változatosságból más dolgok tanulmányozásába, ha az előbb említett tanulmányokban tudásunk jól megalapozottá vált. Ez valójában nem más, mint hogy elgondolkodunk a hűbérbirtok hagyományain és vezérszellemén, amelyeket egy csatlósnak ismernie kell. [/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] A négy fogadalom [/FONT]*​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. Soha ne maradj le másoktól a Busido követésében. 
2. Tedd magad urad számára hasznossá. 
3. Teljesítsd gyermeki kötelezettségeidet. 
4. Lelkedben a legnagyobb jóakarattal dolgozz mások javára. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Esküdet minden reggel mondd el Buddhának és az isteneknek, és a fogadalmak kétszer olyan hatalmassá tesznek, mint amilyen vagy, és meggátolják, hogy eltökéltséged visszaessen. Giliszta módjára haladj lassan előre ezen az úton. Még Buddha és az istenek is esküt tesznek, amikor kijelölik az elérendő végcélt. [/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vannak esetek, mikor az embert elragadja a hév, és különösebb gondolkodás nélkül beszél. De a hallgatók észreveszik, ha a gondolatok komolytalanok és hamisak. Ilyen eset után legjobb, ha szembenézünk az igazsággal, és kimondjuk. Akkor az igazság a szívünkig is elér. Még akkor is illik figyelembe venni a körülményeket, amikor könnyedén üdvözlünk valakit, és olyan megfontoltan kell beszélnünk, hogy a másik érzéseit meg ne sértsük. 
Szigorúan és minden körülményeskedés nélkül kell azzal beszélni, aki a Bushidót vagy a hűbérbirtokunkat bírálja. Erre előre el kell szánni magunkat.[/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Azt mondják, hogy az istenek nem szeretik a tisztátalanságot, én mégis fontosnak tartom, hogy egy kis személyes cél miatt minden nap imádkozzam hozzájuk. Régóta istenfélő ember vagyok, és azért imádkozom, hogy szerencsém legyen a csatatéren, ahol vértől áztatva, hullák sorai fölött lépdelve harcolok. Ha ilyenkor az istenek félrenéznek, mert irtóznak tisztátalanságomtól, akkor azt kell elfogadnom, ami jön. Így aztán - mivel elszántam magam erre - meghajolok az istenek előtt, akár tisztátalan vagyok, akár nem. [/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Volt egy álmom a tizenkettedik hónap huszonnyolcadik napján, Sótoku harmadik évében. Az álom tartalma lassan annyira megváltozott, hogy megerősítette az akaratomat. Az álmok elárulják az ember belső állapotát. Jó lenne, ha álmaid társaiddá szegődnének, és ezért erőfeszítést is tennél. [/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kaion, buddhista szerzetes szerint az ember, ha valamit tanul, egyre büszkébbé válik, mert azt gondolja, megismerte saját korlátait, és gyenge pontjait. De nehéz dolog az embernek igazán megismernie saját korlátait és gyenge pontjait.[/FONT]*


----------



## baalmoth (2011 Október 9)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Az ember megjelenése jelleme mélységének megfelelő méltóságáról árulkodik. Az összpontosított erőfeszítés, a nyugalom, a hallgatagság, az előzékeny lelkület, a meglehetősen udvarias magatartás, a szorosan zárt száj és az átható tekintet mind a méltóságot mutatja. Az ilyen küllem, röviden, a folyamatos figyelmességből és komolyságból ered.[/FONT]*


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

elég rossz idő van


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

Onnan tudom, hogy ember vagyok, hogy nem vagyok tökéletes, így én is követek el hibákat!


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

Az a baj az igazsággal hogy fogpiszkálóval nyitja fel a szemed.


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

Mások gondolataival ékeskedni annyit jelent, mint mások elvárásai szerint élni. Én viszont azt mondom, mi írjunk idézeteket és éljünk saját gondolataink szerint!


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

-Hogyan írod a verseidet? 
-Ne haragudj, nem tudom megmondani. Valami az eszembe jut, felnézek az égre, s érzem, hogy lélegzik a csend.


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

A szerelmet meg kell tapasztalni, hogy hogy tudjunk ítélkezni felette.


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

Mi a nagy álom? A nagy álom sok kis álomból és az alázatnak, az álom jelzései előtt való meghódolásnak sok aktusából áll. A nagy álom a jövő és annak az új világnak a képe, amelyet még nem értünk.


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

Messze tekints. A pálya kicsiny; túl rajta nagyobb vár.


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

Ne hagyd az álmok jussát, szebbeket álmodik a bölcsnél a bolond!


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

Nem tudtam pontosan, hogy mit akarok, de azt tökéletesen megvalósítottam.


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

Egy gyertya nem veszít semmit, ha meggyújt egy másikat.


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

Az opera az, amikor egy fickót hátba szúrnak, és az nem vérzik, hanem énekel.


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

Nem a képességeink mutatják meg kik vagyunk, hanem a döntéseink."


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

1
2
3
4
5



„Minden amire szükséged van, mélyen benned él és várja, hogy megmutatkozhasson. 
Csak maradj csendben és adj időt, hogy ami belül van, megtalálhasson téged.”


----------



## Geraa (2011 Október 9)

„A képzelet az alkotás kezdete. Elképzeljük, amire vágyunk, azt akarjuk, amit elképzelünk, s végül megalkotjuk, amit akarunk.”


----------



## Meszievi (2011 Október 9)

Kellemetlenül hasonlít a berúgásra.
Mi olyan kellemetlen a berúgásban?
Kérdezz meg egy pohár szeszt.


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

20


----------



## kliliputi (2011 Október 9)

21


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Faludy György.

Most, hogy a bitó árnyékában állok,
a parlament eszéhez apellálok.
Mert jogában áll minden féregnek, dögnek
védekezni, ha életére törnek,
a kutya vonít, a kígyó sziszeg,
a farkas üvölt, s ebben a hideg,
tetves ketrecben, ahová bezártak:
csak én, csak én fogjam be a pofámat?


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Persze: nem nékem állna a deres,
ha úr lehetnék vagy gazdag nemes,
de mivelhogy szegény bitang vagyok,
a vallatásnál csak pofont kapok,
s most, hogy még hozzá kínpadra ítéltek,
ha hegyes szögekkel húsomba tépnek,
ha olajba főznek, ha négyrétre vágnak:
most is, most is fogjam be a pofámat?


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Faludy György.

Most, hogy a bitó árnyékában állok,
a parlament eszéhez apellálok.
Mert jogában áll minden féregnek, dögnek
védekezni, ha életére törnek,
a kutya vonít, a kígyó sziszeg,
a farkas üvölt, s ebben a hideg,
tetves ketrecben, ahová bezártak:
csak én, csak én fogjam be a pofámat?


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Nem – a fejemben még több szalma lenne,
mint amennyi szalma nőtt már eddig benne,
ha most a parlament elé nem állnék,
a végső lehelletig nem protestálnék,
hogy ártatlan vagyok, s ha siralomházba zárnak
s a bitó alatt a martalócok várnak,
míg a szuronyok merev négyszögben állnak,
hát még akkor is fogjam be a pofámat?


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Nem: látjátok, nem hiába firkálok,
mert ha ezt a verset ki nem gondolom,
fölöttem folyna már régen az árok,
s csalán nőtt volna már a gyomromon.
Ezért, ha a zsaruk a nyakadra hágnak,
az urak előtt ne fogd be a pofádat.


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Légy fekete csók a számon,
gyűlik bennem a sötét-
belém oldalog a rák, hogy
visszavegye az övét.

Levegőm sűrű és szenes,
karomban az ütés megáll.
Búcsúidő - akárkinek.
"Találkozunk" - mondom, de fáj.


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Ezüst években


Ha lehunyod a szemed és csendben emlékezel,
Életed könyvében sorokat keresel.
Beleszülettél egy beláthatatlan óriás világba,
Csak mesevilág volt gyermekkorod csodát váró álma.


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Mint tapasztalt szélmalom vívtad meg harcodat,
Bölcs voltál, s hitted: önmagad irányítod sorsodat.
Alkottál, teremtettél, jót és rosszat tettél,
Jártál a csúcsokon, s a völgyben megpihentél.


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Vitatkoztál a végtelennel, hatalommal, szerelmeddel,
Gyakran kézen fogva jártál a jövőtől való félelemmel.
Harcoltál elméddel, kezeddel, ösztönöddel,
A lombokon átszűrődő napfény erejével.


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Telt, múlt, szállt a kor feletted,
Görcsös lett a munkától kenyérkereső kezed.
S ahogy elnyelik a napfényt a zöld falevelek,
Úgy nyelte le az idő a feletted szálló éveket.


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Ahogy az őszi napfény színesre festi a falevelet,
A múló idő úgy színezte ezüstre a tűnő éveket.
Dolgod ma is van még, fontos minden tetted,
Alkotnak még ma is a megfáradt kezek


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Néha botladozva jársz, hajad nemes ezüst,
Legyél boldog,büszke, élvezd életed gyümölcseit.
Hazád, otthonod, barátaid, gyermeked,
Veled, neked érted vannak, ez mindenen átsegít.


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Ha erőd morzsányi, esténként fáradtan hajtod párnádra fejed,
Légy boldog ha szenderegve vár veled megőszült hitvesed.
Ő legyen veled akkor is ha már nem lehet melletted,
Mondj jó éjt a csendben, lapozz tovább életed könyvében.


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Juhász Gyula: A vén cigánynak...


Hol az az ünnep? Én már nem remélem,
Talán meglátja késő unoka,
A föld alatt csírázik csak reményem
És ünnepem itt fönn nem lesz soha.


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Fáj veszni látnom annyi büszke álmot,
De ez a fájás is tilos nekem
És panaszos nekik dalos magányom,
Idegen lettem itthon, idegen.


----------



## szerepi (2011 Október 9)

Kis, hangos senkik túlrikoltanak tán?
- Halkan zokog a fáradt fájdalom -
Enyém egy árva, hontalan magyarság
És emberség. De ezt már nem hagyom!


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*vegre a megoldas*

pont azon gondolkodtam, hogy kb. 48 oran at fogok itt ulni, hogy vhogy ertelmes bejegyzest irjak, ne zavarjak senkit, mint kezdo es tudatlan.. most megnyugodtam... remelem...


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*nemet nyelv szepsege*

nem is olyan kemeny nyelv, mint ahogy eloszor tunik...


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*nemet nyelv szepsege*

ha mar a rendszert latod, tudod es erzed, biztonsagban erezheted magad es gyorsabban haaldsz mint barmely mas nyelvvel


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*nemet nyelv szepsege*

az agyad allandoan mozgasban van a der die das die es alany, targy, reszes birtokos eset miatt... nem beszelve a kotelezo vonzatokrol....


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*nemet nyelv szepsege*

... a nemetek egy resze azert turelmesebb, mint a franciak tobbsege, ha egy kezdo elkezd makogni....


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*a nemet nyelv szepsege*

ha logikusan adjak le a tanarok a nyefit, nagyon szepen es stabilan epul fel a var... szilard alapokon mesteri munka lehet a vegeredmeny...


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*a nemet nyelv szepsege*

plattdütschot egyaltalan nem lehet megerteni... tiszta keresztrejtveny


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*a nemet nyelv szepsege*

kezdok szamara a Tagebuch vezetese nagyon jo otlet, vagjatok bele megeri...


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*a nemet nyelv szepsege*

elso nemet konyvkent ajanlom a Für immer vielleicht konyvet. Cecilia Ahern a szerzo. Frappan, gyors, humoros es nem nehez ovasmany.


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*a nemet nyelv szepsege*

sok gyakorlassal hamar haladsz, csak ne add fel idokozben


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*szolanc*

szolanc nagyon jo gyakorlas szotanulasnal


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*a nemet nyelv szepsege*

acticity nemetul ... es jatszva tanulod a nyelvet


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*tv*

vannak a szappanoperak, erdemes nezni oket... ahol tenyleg Hochdeutsch-ot beszelnek... de az ertelmi szintet nem szabad kritizalni.


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*online tv*

ha nincs nemet ado, nezz online sorozatokat ingyen.


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*nemet*

az elejen a der die das die es negy eseten tedd tul magad es utana mar csak nehezebb lesz


----------



## pruecsi (2011 Október 9)

*kifogytam*

az otletekbol...


----------



## Linty (2011 Október 9)

nekem is van egy kutyám


----------



## lolka89 (2011 Október 9)

kifogytunk?


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 9)

Hello


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

Hali mindenkinek!


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

Most szedem össze a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

Tehát mindenféle hülyeséget fogok irkálni


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

remélem senki idegeire nem megyek


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

Ha igen


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

az sem


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

baj


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

Nehezen gyűllik


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

még csak 8


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

elnéztem 9


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

nem is, már 10


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

11 nahát


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

Egy izgalmas online játékkal játszom: Végzetúr. Úgy gondoltam te is szívesen játszanál vele.
Könnyen megtanulható. Egy egyedi fantasy karaktert fejleszthetsz, harcolhatsz a játékostársakkal, és játék közben kvízkérdésekkel tesztelheted tudásodat. A játék alapvetően ingyenes, és bármilyen böngészőből tudod játszani. 

Itt tudod megnézni: Végzetúr!


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

Lehet az előzőt rossz helyre írtam


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

Itt nem biztos, hogy sokan olvassák


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

Nem tart már soká 15


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

16


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

17


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

18


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

19


----------



## grandfire (2011 Október 10)

Itt a vége 20


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

Köszi szépen


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

Hajrá Magyarok!!!!


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

6


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

7


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

_*SS. Lazio Roma!!!!*_


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

9


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

10


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

11


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

Agresszív kismalac a vasútállomáson...
-Egy retúr jegyet kérek!
-Hova parancsolja?
-Oda-vissza!!


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

14


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

15


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

_16_


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

17


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

18


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

A másodikos lányomnak gyakorolnia kellene a szövegértést, ehhez keresek valami letölthető anyagot!


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

19


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

4


----------



## olti79 (2011 Október 10)

Köszöntem a lehetőséget!
További szép napot.


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

6


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

8


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

Szuper az oldal, tényleg!


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

Yessss


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

9


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

12


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

1977


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

2003


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

2011


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

2012


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

Réka9


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

Bogi16


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

Bogi18


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

Bogi17


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

Bogi19


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

Bogi20


----------



## Bbogi77 (2011 Október 10)

na most 20


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok. Jó az oldal.


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

Zongoraiskola 1.


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

2


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

3


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

4


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

5


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

6


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

7


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

8


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

9


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

10


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

11


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

12


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

13


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

14


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

15


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

16


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

17


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

18


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

19


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

És a mindent eldöntő 20


----------



## javasember (2011 Október 10)

És a biztonsági 21


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

3


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

4


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

5


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

6


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

7


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

8


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

9


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

10


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

11


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

12


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

13


----------



## zsizsizsi (2011 Október 10)

azt hiszem 9


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

14


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

15


----------



## zsizsizsi (2011 Október 10)

vissza lehet ide jönni?


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

16


----------



## zsizsizsi (2011 Október 10)

nekem 13


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

17


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

18


----------



## zsizsizsi (2011 Október 10)

14


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

19


----------



## zsizsizsi (2011 Október 10)

15


----------



## zsizsizsi (2011 Október 10)

16


----------



## zsizsizsi (2011 Október 10)

17


----------



## zsizsizsi (2011 Október 10)

18


----------



## zsizsizsi (2011 Október 10)

19


----------



## zsizsizsi (2011 Október 10)

*ügyes!*

Húúúúúúsz!


----------



## zsizsizsi (2011 Október 10)

21


----------



## delfinstudio (2011 Október 10)

20


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

*hoppa*

jee, ez mukodik...


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

*20?*

es most ossze kell szedni 20at?


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

*20*

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 4


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

*20*

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 5


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

*20*

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 6


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

*20*

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 7


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

*20*

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 8


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

*20*

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 9


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 10


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

*20*

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 11


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) :12


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 13


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 14


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 15


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 16


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 17


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 18


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

bocsi de ez idegesito lessz (nekem is  ) : 19


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

es 20!


----------



## Noemi13 (2011 Október 10)

sziasztok


----------



## Noemi13 (2011 Október 10)

most már egyel több hozzászólásom van


----------



## Noemi13 (2011 Október 10)

10


----------



## Noemi13 (2011 Október 10)

megvan a 20


----------



## cseta (2011 Október 11)

ez ügyes


----------



## cseta (2011 Október 11)

nekem eddig csak a fele


----------



## cseta (2011 Október 11)

szépen alakulok!


----------



## buko70 (2011 Október 11)

Köszönöm a jótanácsot!


----------



## buko70 (2011 Október 11)

Megprobálom hamar összeszedni a 20-t


----------



## buko70 (2011 Október 11)

remélem sikerül


----------



## buko70 (2011 Október 11)

De sajna nincs sok időm


----------



## buko70 (2011 Október 11)

csak pár percem


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

Nagyon hasznos fórum téma. Köszi


----------



## baluzoli (2011 Október 11)

nemsokára 20 leszek


----------



## baluzoli (2011 Október 11)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## baluzoli (2011 Október 11)

18.


----------



## baluzoli (2011 Október 11)

19.


----------



## baluzoli (2011 Október 11)

20. hozzászólás


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

Már egy ideje próbálkozom a húsz összegyűjtéssel.


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

Remélem hamarosan összegyűlik.


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

1


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

Nem tudom másoknak ez hogy megy, de nekem egy kissé nehéz itt eligazodni.


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

Talán így majd sikerülni fog egyhét után.


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

2


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

3


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

4


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

Azt hiszem ma egy kissé hideg van.


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

10


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

11


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

12


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

13


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

14


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

Idővel majd szeretnék én is feltölteni ide könyveket.


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

Nemsoká elérem a huszadik üzimet.


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

Ilyenkor nem jut az ember eszébe semmi értelmes.


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

18


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

Itt a huszadik! végre, egyhét után!


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 11)

Köszi, nagyon jó a topik!


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 11)

Köszi, nagyon jó a topik!


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

1


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

2


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

3


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)




----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

5


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

6


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

7


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

8


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

9


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

10


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

11


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

...12


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

13


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

14


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

15


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

16


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

17


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

18


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

19


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

20


----------



## betics (2011 Október 11)

21)


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

1


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

2


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

3


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

4


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

5


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

6


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

*a*

Zene nélkül nincs élet, engem is az éltet,
Nem számít, hogy mosolyra vagy sírásra késztet.


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

Aki a zenét szereti, soha nem lehet igazán boldogtalan.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

A szó hitelét a hang adja meg.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

10


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

11


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

12


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

13


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

14


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 11)

15


----------



## Kissmargareta (2011 Október 11)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsod!


----------



## Kissmargareta (2011 Október 11)

Egy


----------



## Kissmargareta (2011 Október 11)

Kettő


----------



## Kissmargareta (2011 Október 11)

Három


----------



## Kissmargareta (2011 Október 11)

Húsz!


----------



## Kissmargareta (2011 Október 11)

11


----------



## Kissmargareta (2011 Október 11)

22


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

sszámolok


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

*proba*

ez egy probahozzaszolas


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

*kedvenc könyvek*

akinek ilyen témájú ajánlata van azt szivesen veszem


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

oxford kiadványok


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

longman kiadványok


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

penguin könyvek


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

magyar helyesírás szabályai


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

english grammar


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

mi a bőgés?


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

jéghegyek népe


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

akvárium


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

készülj velünk, vizsgázz velünk


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

oxford english


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

practical english


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

play your cards


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

wörterbuch


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

i love words


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

history of britain


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

english grammar


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

angol kezdők kézikönyve


----------



## nlt (2011 Október 11)

tcp/ip


----------



## cseta (2011 Október 11)

wifi


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

na hátha


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

vvajon tudja valaki , hogy mi az értelme ennek a kötelező hozzászólásnak


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

1


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

2


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

3


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

4


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

11


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

12


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

13


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

14


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

15


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

16


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

17


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

18


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

19


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

20


----------



## orjasgyomosz (2011 Október 11)

21


----------



## cseta (2011 Október 12)

mennnyiiii?


----------



## cseta (2011 Október 12)

most már nekem is 20!


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 12)

Köszönöm a segitséget


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 12)

már csak kettő


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 12)

és kész


----------



## annamari20 (2011 Október 12)

21


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

*1*

1


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

2


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

3


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

4


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

5


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

6


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

7


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

8


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

9


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

10


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

11


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

12


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

13


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

14


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

15


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

16


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

17


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

18


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

19


----------



## Szanduska100 (2011 Október 12)

20


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

1 megérett a megy


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

2 csipke bokor vesző


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

3 te leszel a párom


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

4 hová mégy


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

5 huszonöt


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Kerekecske, gombocska,


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Hova szalad a nyulacska?


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Ide szalad, itt megáll,


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Itt egy körutat csinál,


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Ide szalad, ide be a kis… fülibe.


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Kerekecske gombocska,


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Erre szalad a nyulacska.


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Itt a nyoma, itt a nyoma,


----------



## kell800 (2011 Október 12)

Itt meg van a csiklandója.


----------



## lacilaci777 (2011 Október 12)

hello


----------



## bogylarka (2011 Október 12)

halihóóóó


----------



## bogylarka (2011 Október 12)

meleget akarok


----------



## bogylarka (2011 Október 12)

ééééééés 20!!! már csak 2 napot kell várni és tag vagyooook!!!!


----------



## dodn (2011 Október 12)

hlo


----------



## LadyinBlack (2011 Október 12)

Érdekel az asztrológia.


----------



## LadyinBlack (2011 Október 12)

Pozitív gondolkodás és optimista hozzáállás!


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Tudok hozzászólni! Köszi Kufirc!


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Jó sok ez a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Engem a E-könyvek érdekelnek


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Célom, állandó taggá válni


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

*köszönöm szépen*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


köszönöm szépen


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

szóval ott tartottam, hogy van amikor kevesebb üzenetet számol


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

nem tudom ez mitől lehet


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Chuck Norris kitépett egy lapot a Facebookból


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

sajnos sokszor eltűnik a netem.


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

előbb is ez történt.


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

de érdekes módon nem kellett újra belépnem.


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

remélem lassan összegyűlnek az üzenetek.


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

1


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Akkor számolok 2


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Elég sok ez a 20 üzenet


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Már csak 12 kell


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Már régóta szemezek ezzel a fórummal, mert nagyon jó témákat találni itt


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Számolok visszafelé 10


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

megint eltűntem


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

néha elég lassan tölt be a gépem


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

9


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Nekem megy folyamatosan


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

nem tudom azt, hogy lehet megnézni, hogy ki köszönte meg az üzenetet?


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Jó a neted?


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

jó neked


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Én új vagyok én is csak most tanulom.


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Az előbb én nyomtam egy köszönömöt


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

elvileg igen , de nyár óta mióta Balatonon feltöltéssel volt használva, azóta sűrűn csinálja ezt.


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Te már állandó tag leszel az üzeneteid száma alapján


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

na ismét eltűntem, úgy hogy most már meguntam


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Lehet, hogy hülyeséget kérdezek, mit töltöttél fel?


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Wifi-ról netezel, vagy kábeles?


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Szerintem a netkapcsolatod nem lehet jó


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

ott nem volt állandó internet, csak feltöltéses


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Nekem is megköszönt valaki egy üzenetet


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

kábeles a net, de most nagyon sűrűn lekapcsolódik.


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

az én voltam


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Megint eltűntél?


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

elköszönök még mielőtt megint megszakad., látom már te is elérted a 20 üzenetet.


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Próbáld meg a gépet újraindítani, windowsnál sok problémára jelent megoldást


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Remélem még összefutunk itt.


----------



## docundras (2011 Október 13)

Szép napot wkk!


----------



## isp (2011 Október 13)

horváth zolit ismeri valaki? szuper auralátó


----------



## masni1 (2011 Október 13)

"Ha az életből semmi nem jut,
S nem kapsz mást csak szemetet,
Tedd fel azt mind egy nagy máglyára,
S élvezd a jót, a meleget"
első saját versem, kb 50 éves..........


----------



## isp (2011 Október 13)

Ami biztos, hogy most élek, tehát nem mindegy hogyan.....


----------



## isp (2011 Október 13)

egyesek úgy élik az életüket, mintha örökké tartana, kedvenceim a majd holnap emberek, ébresztőőő húzzunk bele


----------



## korg pa 800 (2011 Október 13)

12456


----------



## korg pa 800 (2011 Október 13)

dsds


----------



## korg pa 800 (2011 Október 13)

korg -800


----------



## korg pa 800 (2011 Október 13)

6000


----------



## korg pa 800 (2011 Október 13)

hjaho


----------



## korg pa 800 (2011 Október 13)

sada


----------



## korg pa 800 (2011 Október 13)

12-123-1-354


----------



## korg pa 800 (2011 Október 13)

ga


----------



## korg pa 800 (2011 Október 13)

hahó


----------



## korg pa 800 (2011 Október 13)

baxtalo


----------



## 1oldboy (2011 Október 13)

21


----------



## lacee832 (2011 Október 13)

Abc


----------



## lacee832 (2011 Október 13)

Hngy nevezik az északi sarki utas kísérőt? Hidegenvezető.


----------



## lacee832 (2011 Október 13)

Mi az kicsi zöld és ugrál a fán? Éretlen mókus


----------



## lacee832 (2011 Október 13)

-Fiam azt csiripelték a madarak h te füvezel....
-Anya szerintem meg te szívsz ha a kis madarakkal beszélgetsz


----------



## lacee832 (2011 Október 13)

Egy nyolcadik osztályos kislány meséli a szüleinek
- Ma bejött egy nőgyógyász az iskolába és mindenkit megvizsgált.
-Képzeljétek, csak egyetlen lány szűz még az egész osztályban.
- Biztos te vagy az aranyom, ugye?
- Nem... a tanító néni az.


----------



## Csibi92 (2011 Október 13)

hm

imádom

keresem én is



na ez igen

én is keresem

kevés magyar ebookvan 

wow


----------



## Csibi92 (2011 Október 13)

g


----------



## Csibi92 (2011 Október 13)

i


----------



## Csibi92 (2011 Október 13)

imádom


----------



## Csibi92 (2011 Október 13)

érdekes


----------



## terco (2011 Október 13)

Tedd amit tenned kell, minden úgy lesz ahogy lennie kell.


----------



## terco (2011 Október 13)

Ha tudod mi a 2, csak úgy jutsz 1-ről a 2-re!


----------



## terco (2011 Október 13)

"Minden rabszolga ellenség." (Caesar)


----------



## terco (2011 Október 13)

"Oszd meg és uralkodj." (Caesar)


----------



## terco (2011 Október 13)

"Minden jóban van valami rossz, minden rosszban van valami jó." (Konfucius)


----------



## terco (2011 Október 13)

"A kocka el van vetve." (Caesar)


----------



## terco (2011 Október 13)

Az élet nagyon drága, de van benne évenként egy Nap körüli utazás.


----------



## terco (2011 Október 13)

Egykor szerettelek, most fél kettő van.


----------



## terco (2011 Október 13)

Hurrá!!!


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

de jó, hogy van egy iyen


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

*ilyen


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

nem tudok gépelni -.- xD


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

köszi!


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)




----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

már látom, hogy jól el leszek magamban egy darabig... XD


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

23:16


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

23:17


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

:d


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

még 11


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

...10


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

...


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

vissza-


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

szám-


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

lá-


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

lás


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

a hajtóművek beindultak...


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

3


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

2...1


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)

kilövés!


----------



## westh (2011 Október 13)




----------



## nikobi87 (2011 Október 14)

Koszi!


----------



## soldierkate (2011 Október 14)

Én is igyekszem


----------



## soldierkate (2011 Október 14)

mielőbb összeszedni


----------



## soldierkate (2011 Október 14)

a 20


----------



## soldierkate (2011 Október 14)

hozzászólást


----------



## soldierkate (2011 Október 14)

Lehet, hogy


----------



## soldierkate (2011 Október 14)

még ma


----------



## soldierkate (2011 Október 14)

meglesz!


----------



## soldierkate (2011 Október 14)

Si libet, licet, si fecisti, nega!


----------



## heni2626 (2011 Október 14)

Én is próbálom összeszedni a hozzászólásokat! De nem igazán tudom, hogy itt mihez kellene hozzászólni!
Próbálkozom erősen, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom!


----------



## heni2626 (2011 Október 14)

Ez azért lemaradt! 
Nagyon örülök, hogy rátok találtam


----------



## fodros (2011 Október 14)

Ide is írhatok. De jó! 
Már csak 14


----------



## fodros (2011 Október 14)

Így ahogy én heni2626 .
Sok gyors válasszal.


----------



## fodros (2011 Október 14)

Tudom, hogy már megvan neked a húsz hozzászólás , de így nekem is hamarabb meglesz .


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

1


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

2:d


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

haladok..


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

4


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

5:d


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

6


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

hamarosan meg lesz


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

8


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

abraka-dabra


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

kezdek fáradni


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

11


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

12


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

13


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

14


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

már nincs sok


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

16


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

17


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

18


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

19


----------



## Bryanna (2011 Október 14)

és végül az utolsó


----------



## trooper5 (2011 Október 14)

*x*

x


----------



## trooper5 (2011 Október 14)

*20 hozzászólás*


----------



## trooper5 (2011 Október 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

:d dsvbsdvsdv


----------



## trooper5 (2011 Október 14)

*rehbztjnzu*

ntredmnz


----------



## trooper5 (2011 Október 14)

*qwertzui*

58240


----------



## trooper5 (2011 Október 14)

erberbreberb


----------



## trooper5 (2011 Október 14)

*swaedtgfhuji*

ztukilop
5fd ngfrgtf


----------



## trooper5 (2011 Október 14)

erabvera


----------



## trooper5 (2011 Október 14)

*sedrb*

dsebnrgtfmzhu,


----------



## eriel90 (2011 Október 14)

Gertrúd a nyúl Arni a kutya Tupi Zsepi Cujo Pettyes vagy Pöttyös Buksi
köszönöm, bár még egyenlőre nem sikerült letölteni, nagyon örülök, hogy fent van

?????

Alvin és a mókusokat szeretitek

????

köszi!!!

köszönöm, keresgélek

Nekünk a PF a kedvencünk


----------



## jevaszan (2011 Október 14)

*?*

De hova kell írni? Ennyire béna vagyok?


----------



## jevaszan (2011 Október 14)

Aha, megvan........


----------



## jevaszan (2011 Október 14)

megvan


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

en is köszönöm


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

en is megtaláltam


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

18


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

19


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

20


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

meg semmi


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

most sem


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

en is igyekszem


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

de nagyon


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

türelem rózsát terem


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

már tiz


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

11


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

12


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

ga


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

sztem is


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

jo lenne


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

17


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

18


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

19


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

20 hurrá


----------



## csokamadar (2011 Október 15)

most?


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

Nézelődöm, nézelődöm...


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

És még mindig...


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

*hahó*

Majdcsak összegyűlik...


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 15)

0123456789


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 15)

Két nő
-Milyen volt a szex tegnap?
-Katasztrófa!A férjem hazajött a munkából,4 perc alatt megette a vacsorát,3 percet szeretkeztünk,2 perc múlva pedig már aludt is.És nálad?
-Fantasztikus!A férjem hazajött,elvitt vacsorázni,utánna hazasétáltunk,gyertyafény és egy óra előáték után egy órán keresztül szeretkeztünk.Mesés volt!

... Két férfi:
-Milyen volt a szex tegnap?
-Fantasztikus!Hazaértem,a vacsora már az asztalon volt,ettem,keféltem,aztán már aludtam is.Nálad?
-Katasztófa!Hazaértem,de nem volt áram,mert nem fizettem be a számlát.Kénytelen voltam elvinni az asszonyt vacsorázni.Az étterem olyan drága volt,hogy nem maradt pénzem taxira,így gyalog kellett hazamennünk.Otthon ugye nem volt áram,így gyertyát kellett gyújtanunk.Olyan ideges voltam,hogy egy órába telt,mire felállt,és egy órába,mire sikerült elmennem...


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 15)

"Én vezettem, azt mondd meg, én vezettem????"


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 15)

"Ide a dohánnyal, különben ízekre pofoztatom magam! És ezt nyugodtan vehetik fenyegetésnek!"


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 15)

"Lakj jól a barátoddal!"


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 15)

"Bocsánat uram!
Na mi van haver, valami nem tetszik?
A műsort itt tetszett felejteni!"


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 15)

"-Tudja mit mondott Julius Caesar?
- Amelyik a falábában csempészte a heroint?
- Az."


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 15)

Engedjenek ki! Nem hallják??! Nem hallják??!
...
...
...
Nem hallják.


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 15)

- Szálljatok be, kölcsönöztem egy autót.
- Attyaúúristen, mibe fog ez nekünk kerülni...
- Két év börtönbe, ha nem szálltok be azonnal!


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 15)

"a főnök és a beosztottak közti harmónia a sikeres együttműködés biztos záloga"


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 15)

Üdvözlöm a kedves feleségét!

köszönöm uram, de már egy éve önnel él!


----------



## nikfuzio (2011 Október 15)

*Thx*

kössszetyűűűűűűűűűűű


----------



## nikfuzio (2011 Október 15)

"...tessék egyél finom sajtot..."


----------



## lakri70 (2011 Október 15)

Egyre kevesebb hozzászólás kell már.


----------



## lakri70 (2011 Október 15)

10


----------



## lakri70 (2011 Október 15)

9


----------



## lakri70 (2011 Október 15)

8


----------



## lakri70 (2011 Október 15)

7


----------



## lakri70 (2011 Október 15)

6


----------



## smark0224 (2011 Október 16)

5


----------



## judit 58 (2011 Október 16)

*Köszönet*

Mindenkit szeretettel köszöntök. Nagyon örülök, hogy tagja lehetek ennek a közösségnek


----------



## wendykutya (2011 Október 16)

Nagyon édi, én még ilyen nem is láttam.


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

Koszi


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

welcome


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

3


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

4


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

5


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

whoa


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

cheers


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

8


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

kilenc


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

half way through


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

tizenegy


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

hdgsfkA


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

G


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

14


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

15


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

টি বর্ণ একটি অক্ষর বা সিলেবল নির্দেশ করে।


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

درین به دو یا بیش از دو کاراکتر نیاز اس


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

번역한 것을 지칭할 때 자주 사용된


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

ն նաև վիետնամերենի մեջ` «Չժու հան»։ Այս սինվոլ


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

முறை இரண்டு பிரிவுகளை கொண்டது. மரபுவழி எழுத்து மு


----------



## thehussar (2011 Október 16)

นวรรณคดี งานเขียนทางเทคนิคหรือหนังสือโบราณ ต้อ


----------



## lakri70 (2011 Október 16)

Jól csak a szívével lát az ember


----------



## lakri70 (2011 Október 16)

Ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Első hozzászólás: Most szólok,itt vagyok.


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Ismét üldözi a bűnt a paprikaspray-s szuperhős


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Temetésen lőtték le a Pokol Angyalát


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Vasárnap Élelmezési Világnap


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

A levegőben szexelt, kirúgták

Egy Alex Torres nevű kaliforniai ejtőernyős oktató, aki másodállásban Voodoo néven pornószínészként is tevékenykedik, felvételt készített arról, ahogy egy csajjal felmegy ugrani, majd a levegőben egymáséi lesznek. A páros már a gépen egymásnak esett, levetkőztek meztelenre, és az aktust a tandemugrás közben is folytatták.


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Szamurájkarddal ölt meg egy rendőrnőt a tanár


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Az Üvegtigris 3 Los Angelesben

Rudolf Péter Üvegtigris 3 című filmjével kezdődik a Los Angeles-i Magyar Filmfesztivál


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Véget ért a kolumbiai nők szexsztrájkja


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Homokot számlálnak a brit tengerparton


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Botrány! Ezer éve lejárt szavatosságú konzerveket árultak


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Szemünk előtt alakul ki a magyar sivatag


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Szociopoly: a pesti egyetemisták elisszák a segélyt


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Társasjáték a mélyszegénységről
Vasazni megyünk, jeeeeee! – kiáltják egyszerre négyen az ELTE elsőéves szociális munkás hallgatói közül. Ez az a mondat, amelyet valószínűleg még sohasem mondtak ki életükben. Igaz, most sem indulnak színesfémhulladékot gyűjteni, csak Szociopolyt játszanak.


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

A jobboldal fiatal véleményformálói: Magyarnak lenni tragikus és szép


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Mennyire vagyunk hunok?


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Váratlan fordulat a rejtélyes halálesetben

Vincent van Gogh nem öngyilkos lett, hanem meggyilkolták – állítja egy jövő héten megjelenő, Pulitzer-díjas szerzőpáros által írt életrajz.


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Érthetetlen miért nem bukott előbb Kulcsár

A Kulcsár-ügyben pénteken tanúként meghallgatott egyik banki dolgozó azt mondta, hogy a vádbeli időszakban jelentettek gyanús eseteket, de nem történt semmi.


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Összeveszett Havas és Farkasházy

Személyeskedéstől sem mentes vitába torkollott Havas Henrik (62) és Farkasházy Tivadar (66) szóváltása a Heti hetes adásának felvételén.
A történet kezdete két héttel ezelőttre nyúlik vissza. Havas akkor úgy sértette meg a kollégáját, hogy neki esélye sem volt a válaszadásra, mert abban az adásban Teddy pont nem szerepelt. A riporter bírálta Farkasházyt, amiért fotós- és újságíró-igazolvánnyal jár a meccsekre, míg ő ilyet nem soha nem tenne, legfeljebb a Szépművészeti Múzeumba megy be olykor ingyen. Farkasházy nem hagyta szó nélkül az ügyet.


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Összeveszett Havas és Farkasházy

– Megittam egy üveg vodkát – ismerte el a tévés, de fenntartotta véleményét, hogy még ez is szebb dolog, mint igazolvánnyal járni szurkolni.


----------



## Attila50 (2011 Október 16)

Ahol az orvosok már nem tudnak, ott segít a füvesember


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

Egy kedves versemmel fogom növelni a hozzászólásaimat, biztos ismeritek nekem személy szerint Rímhányó Romhányi az egyik kedvencem!!!


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

Interjú a farkassal, aki állítólag megette Piroskát

Az Új Bárány riportere felkereste Ordast.
Interjút kér. Én leközlöm. Olvasd.


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

- Igaz volna ama vád,
hogy Ön orvul elfogyasztott egy egész nyers nagymamát?
- Egy nagymamát? Egy grammot se!
Ez az egész csak Grimm-mese!


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

- Hogy Piroskát Ön falta fel, talán csak az is hamis vád?
Nem hagyott meg belõle mást, csak egy fél pár harisnyát?
- Hogy én õt ruhástul? Mit ki nem eszeltek!
Én még az almát is hámozva eszem meg.


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

- Furcsa, hogy a kunyhóban, hol megevõdtek mindketten,
mégis piros farkasnyálnyom díszeleg a parketten.
- Az úgy történt, hogy õk aznap meghívtak a viskóba.
Nagyon finom uzsonna volt, szamóca és piskóta,
s mivelhogy én evés közben állandóan vicsorgok,
a vérveres szamócalé a pofámból kicsorgott.


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

- Én úgy tudtam, hogy önnél szabály,
hogy csak friss húsárut zabál.


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

- Kacsa! Füvet rágok lomhán legelészve,
zsengét, hogy a gyenge gyomrom megeméssze.
- És meddig lesz Önnél a juhhús is tiltva?
- Eddig! De errõl már nem írhatsz, te birka!


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

Körkérdés kutyákhoz: miért ugatják a teliholdat?



Magyar kuvasz:

- Úgy tudja, ezt nálunk meg sem engedik?
Csaholhatom reggelig!
Magát rosszul informálták, azt hiszem,
mert ugatni szabad nálunk, csak harapni nem!


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

Orosz lajka:

- Hogy ne nõjön! Nincs rá keret.
Vakkantgatom csak a felet,
mert látom, már mértéktartó.


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

Nem nyikkanok, ha már sarló,
s ha még a kalapács is felkúszna, halkan -
csóválnám a farkam!


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

Német juhász:

- Hogy miért? Kétfelõl is meg lesz ugatva,
Mivel keleten kél és átmegy nyugatra.


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

Bõven indokolja mind a két eset,
hogy átugassanak illetékesek!


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

Angol bulldog:

- Ugyan! Sosem ugat egy jól nevelt angol,
ha éjjel barangol!
Tudom, honnét valók az ilyen álhírek:
...Írek!


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

Ír szetter:

- Õrfalkáink ma még csupán csaholnak,
de elkapjuk azt a holdat maholnap.
Ki is sütjük még este
angolosan véresre...


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

Kínai csau-csau

- Mi teng-leng fenn? Az ellenség kéme!
Link csel csak. Egy nagy ugrás, és vége!


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

Svájci bernáthegyi:

- Válaszom nemleges. Félfüllel hallottam
valami ilyesmit a magas Alpokban.


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

Hogy én is ugatnám éjszaka, azt kétlem.
Esetleg majd egyszer, kényelmesen, délben!


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

Keverék kiskutyám:

- Holdügyekhez még csak nem is konyítok.
De mert zavaros az égbolt,
annyi fent az apró kémhold,
félelmemben vonyítok!


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

A papagáj szónoklata

Egy ritka bátor
papagáj kitört a rácsos kalitkából.
Kint magához intett
néhány cinkét, pintyet,
hogy mint szabad szellem,
szónoklatot tartson a rabtartók ellen.


----------



## Haaga (2011 Október 16)

És mert gyakorlott lett régen a beszédben,
el is kezdte szépen,
a Nagy Igazságot rikoltva szét:
- Gyurrrika széép!


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

Részeg - Magyar szótár

éezsör. - Szeretnék még egy (utolsó) sört kérni

N'düzed. - Kérem adjon tüzet, legyen szíves.

Gyogizsdzsaj. - - Nagyon vonzónak találom Önt, kisasszony.

Möfaszan. - Bocsánat, nem értettem amit mondott.

Huubaze. - Sajnos úgy érzem, hogy rövidesen rosszul leszek.

Jjjjjaaaa. - Meglehetõsen fáradtnak érzem magam, talán jobb lenne ha valaki segítene hazamennem.

Pisaba. - Megígérem, hogy többé nem fogok ennyi alkoholt fogyasztani.

Amászikit - Legyen szíves engem is kínáljon meg a cigarettájából!

Ö'nújm. - Nem érzem jól magam.

Dedeneemá. - Köszönöm, barátom, nem kívánok több kevertet.

Hosszmésõ. - Hozok még sört.

Csejde. - Gyere ide barátom!

Énnemkek. - Köszönöm, nem kérek többet inni … rövidet.

Tesmonni háravn. - Elnézést, hogy megzavarom a diskurzust, de meg tudnák kérem mondani a pontos idõt?

Eszökecczit. - Elszívok egy (utolsó) cigit.

Hádeteteeztígyte? - Tényleg menni készülsz?

Fiszk. - Fõúr, kérem a számlámat, legyen szíves!

Itagzi. - Itt a taxim, ideje indulnom haza


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

"Úgy kell élni, hogy míg a világban forgolódunk, ne súroljuk le más emberről a bőrt."
Szabó Magda


----------



## judit 58 (2011 Október 16)

*köszönet*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


 Szia!

Köszi a segítséget. Nem túl könnyű, mert nem mindig sikerül elküldeni amit írok. A köszönet is beleszámít a 20-ba??


----------



## judit 58 (2011 Október 16)

*Szia!*



Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


 

Már azt sem tudom, mit kell tennem


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

Agresszív kismalac a vasútállomáson...
-Egy retúr jegyet kérek!
-Hova parancsolja?
-Oda-vissza!!


----------



## judit 58 (2011 Október 16)

*szuper*



Ancsa04 írta:


> "Úgy kell élni, hogy míg a világban forgolódunk, ne súroljuk le más emberről a bőrt."
> Szabó Magda


 
Pedig nagyon sok ember megtanulhatná ezt


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

-Fiam azt csiripelték a madarak hogy te füvezel....
-Anya szerintem meg te szívsz, ha a kis madarakkal beszélgetsz


----------



## judit 58 (2011 Október 16)

judit 58 írta:


> Pedig nagyon sok ember megtanulhatná ezt


 

Megint nem jegyezték ezt nekem


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

judit 58 írta:


> Pedig nagyon sok ember megtanulhatná ezt


Nem lenne haszontalan


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

A bokszmeccsen kiütik a 4. menetben az ellenfelet. A bíró rászámol. Egy néni kiugrik az első sorból.
-Ismerem a buszról, nem fog felállni!


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

Az agresszív kismalac otthon takarít. Egyszer csak elromlik a porszívója. Gondolkodik, hogy mit csináljon, és eszébe jut, hogy a medvének is van porszívója. El is indul a medvéhez, hogy kölcsönkérje tőle. Ahogy megy az erdőben, azon gondolkodik, hogy mi van, ha a medve nem adja oda a porszívóját... Na mindegy, ballag tovább, de megint eszébe jut, hogy a medve tuti, hogy nem adja oda a porszóvóját. Közben odaér medve házához, bedobja az ablakot egy kővel, és bekiabál rajta, hogy "Tudod mit medve? Kend a hajadra a porszívódat!".


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

A vezérigazgató aggódik egyik fiatal kollégája miatt, aki délben egy időre mindig eltűnik a munkahelyről. Elhatározza, hogy utánajár, és magánnyomozót fogad!
A nyomozó annak rendje-módja szerint követi a megfigyelendő személyt, mikor délben elhagyja az épületet. Másnap a vezérigazgató szobájába siet, hogy beszámoljon a tapasztaltakról
- Kovács úr a szokásos módon délben elhagyta az épületet, majd elhajtott a kocsijával a házához. Megebédelt az otthonában, majd szeretkezett a feleségével. Ezután elszívott néhányat a kiváló minőségű szivarjai közül. Végül visszatért a munkába.
- Akkor semmi gond, végül is ezt az ebédidejében megteheti. Én meg már valami rossztól féltem…
- Öööö… uram, megengedi, hogy tegezzem?
- Hát… Persze, miért is ne?
- Akkor hadd mondjam el ismét. Kovács úr a szokásos módon délben elhagyta az épületet, majd elhajtott a kocsiddal a házadhoz. Megebédelt az otthonodban, majd szeretkezett a feleségeddel. Ezután elszívott néhányat a kiváló minőségű szivarjaid közül. Végül visszatért a munkába…


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

Egy vallásos családot kifigyel a betörő. Megfigyeli, hogy minden Vasárnap reggel templomba mennek, ezért akkor tör be hozzájuk.
Ahogy gyűjti be az ékszereket, megszólal mögötte egy hang.
- Jézus figyel téged!
A betörő azt képzeli, hogy csak hallucinál, ezért nem totojázik, rámolja be az ékszereket a zsákjába. A hang újból megszólal.
- Jézus figyel téged!
A betörőnek elege lesz, megfordul, körbenéz és a sarokban meglát egy papagájt.
- Szóval te játszadozol velem! Csak nem téged hívnak Jézusnak?
- Nem, engem Mózesnak hívnak.
- De mégis, ki ad Mózes nevet egy papagájnak?
- Ugyanaz aki Jézusnak nevez el egy Pitbullt.


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

Pistike osztályfőnöke beírja az ellenőrzőjébe
"A gyerek büdös! Fürdetni!"
Pistike apukája visszaírja
"Ne szagolgassa! Tanítani!"


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

János bácsi megy a szekérrel,mellette baktat a kutyája.Az öreg idönként rácsap a ló hátára: "Gyí,te!".Egyszer a ló megáll,és rászól Jánor bácsira:-Te János,miért ütsz annyit?Én is egy érzö lény vagyok...János bácsi ijedtébe futásnak ered,s a kutyája is vele.Mikor kifárad,leül pihenni.Ekkor megszólal a kutya:-Az anyját!Hogy megijedtem,amikor megszólalt a ló!


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

Nem is voltam berúgva!!
-Komolyan mondod??! A földhöz vágtad a hörcsögömet,azt kiabáltad
"Pikachu téged választalak!"
... ......-Bebújtál a szekrénybe és legalább egy órát kiabáltad,hogy az átjáró Narniába nem működik!
-Utána ordítottál az autómra "OPTIMUS, tudom hogy te vagy az,alakulj át!
-Majd kiengedted a medencét, hogy keresed Némót,és hazafele átöleltél egy
hajléktalant, mondva neki: "Dumbledore, te élsz?


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

- Hogy hívják a sokat vakarózó macskát?
- WhisCat.


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

A csiga és a teknősbéka karamboloznak az erdőben. Egyetlen szemtanú van csak, a lajhár, aki éppen a helyszín közelében himbálózott a fán. A redőrörsön faggatják a lajhárt, mit látott e szörnyű balesetből. A lajhár a következőt vallja:
- Nem emlékszem, minden olyan gyorsan történt!


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

- Mit csinál a kaméleon a sütőben?
- Beleolvad a környezetébe.


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

Nyuszika találkozik az erdőben a medvével és így szól: 
- Képzeld medve. Tegnap találkoztam a discoban a rókalánnyal. Az egész estét végigtáncoltuk és miután hazakísértem, bevitt a hálószobájába és azt mondta: "Nyuszikám, mindenem a tiéd!". Medve hallod, ha ott lettél volna, még a hűtőt is el tudtuk volna hozni!


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

Az egyik kisfiú új kutyát kap. Elviszi sétálni, s út közben találkozik a barátjával.
- Jaj, de aranyos kutyád van! - kiált fel a barátja.
- Simogasd meg!
- Nem harap?
- Én is ezt szeretném megtudni!


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

Az állatkert igazgatója büszkén mutogatja a vendégeknek a közös ketrecbe zárt bárányt és oroszlánt.
- Íme egy szép példa a konszenzusra.
- Csodálatos! És tényleg nincs velük semmi gond?
- Az oroszlánnal semmi, a bárányt időnként cserélni kell.


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

Az öreg papagáj mellé fiatal madár került, aki hamarosan észrevette, hogy a kalitka egyik rácsa ki van törve. Egy alkalmas pillanatban aztán ki is használta felfedezését és átpréselte magát a rácson. Már éppen boldogan röppent volna a nyitott ablak felé, amikor az öreg madár szomorúan utána szólt:
- Fiam, nem tudod, mit csinálsz!
A fiatal madár csodálkozva nézett vissza, mire az öreg folytatta:
- Nagyon sokan próbálkoztak már előtted is, de még egyikük sem tért vissza.


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

- Mi a különbség a mókus és a patkány között? 
- Semmi, csak a mókusnak jobb a sajtója.


----------



## Ancsa04 (2011 Október 16)

- Miért nem szalad a csiga?
- Mert hülyén nézne ki, ha lobogna a szeme.


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

*.*

.


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

*,*

,


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

*m*

m


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

n


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

*b*

b


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

v


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

c


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

x


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

y


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

a


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

s


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

d


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

f


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

g


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

h


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

j


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

k


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

l


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

*q*

q


----------



## Blackthomaster (2011 Október 16)

w


----------



## pojd (2011 Október 17)

Hol a pulyka?


----------



## pojd (2011 Október 17)

Láttam egy kétfejű lovat.


----------



## pojd (2011 Október 17)

Nyolc lába volt...


----------



## pojd (2011 Október 17)

nem a szándék, hanem a fontos


----------



## Cottonpig (2011 Október 17)

Stirlitz megy a folyosón, egyszercsak szembetalálkozik önmagával.
- Stirlitz - gondolja Stirlitz.
- Stirlitz - gondolja a tükör.


----------



## Cottonpig (2011 Október 17)

Stirlitz lakása előtt 5 fekete autó állt meg. Gestapósok szálltak ki belőle és becsengettek.
- Kit keresnek? - kérdezi egy hang az ajtó mögül.
- Stirlitzet.
- Nem vagyok itthon.
A gestapósok durván elkáromkodták magukat, és elmentek. Immár 2 hete, hogy Stirlitz ily módon az orránál fogva vezette a Gestapót.


----------



## Cottonpig (2011 Október 17)

Strilitz megitatta a macskát benzinnel, az ment 5 lépést és összeesett.
Biztosan kifogyott a benzin - gondolta Stirlitz.


----------



## Cottonpig (2011 Október 17)

Matula bácsi sorban fogja a halakat, Tutajos semmit.
- Matula bácsi, mi van a horgodon?
- Kukac.
Másnap Tutajos kukaccal a horgán nem fog semmit. Matula bácsi sorra fogja a halakat.
- Matula bácsi, mivel horgászol?
- Kukoricával.
Másnap Tutajos kukoricával sem fog semmit, Matula bácsi megint sorban
szedi ki a halakat.
- Matula bácsi, ma mi van a horgodon?
- Kukac.
- Mondd, hogy döntöd el, hogy melyik nap mi a csali?
- Felkelek reggel, ha balra dűl a farkam, akkor kukac, ha jobbra, akkor
kukorica.
- De Matula bácsi, nekem úgy áll reggel a farkam, mint a cövek.
- Hülye vagy fiam, akkor dugni menjél, ne horgászni!


----------



## Cottonpig (2011 Október 17)

Anyuka a kamasz fiához:
- Kisfiam, van már barátnőd?
- Van - feleli a fiú bátran.
- És adtál már neki puszit?
- Igen.
- És mit szólt hozzá?
- Nem hallottam, a comjával összeszorította a füleimet.


----------



## Cottonpig (2011 Október 17)

A télapó szokásos csomagosztogatást csinál éjszaka. Egyszercsak leereszkedik egy kéménybe és ahogy le van ereszkedve a ház úrnőjét meglátja totál meztelen és teljes beterpesztve. A mikulás csak nézi, nézi, majd egyszercsak halkan megszólal:
- Úristen! - majd gondolja magában - Ha azt teszem, amire egyértelműen gondolok akkor vége a mikulás pályafutásomnak, ha viszont nem teszem meg, akkor nem férek ki a kéményen!


----------



## Cottonpig (2011 Október 17)

- Mondok négy dolgot: hal, szójamassza, szexvibrátor, köménymag. Melyik a kakukktojás?
- Szerintem a vibrátor...
- Nem. A köménymag. Ugyanis a többi mind húspótló.


----------



## Cottonpig (2011 Október 17)

- Doktornő, éjjel-nappal merevedésem van. Mit ajánlana?
- Havi százezret és teljes ellátást.


----------



## Cottonpig (2011 Október 17)

Egy asszony megkérte a három lányát, hogy miután férjhez mennek, pár nappal a nászéjszaka után hívják fel, és beszámolót tartsanak a férjük
teljesítményéről. Az első lány így is tett, felhívta az anyát, és azt mondta neki: "OMNIA KÁVÉ"
Az anya nem értett semmit, de aztán az egyik újságban meglátta az
Omnia kávé reklámot: "ÉLVEZET AZ UTOLSÓ CSEPPIG"
Később a második lánnyal is megtörtént, be is számolt az anyának: "CARDO MATRACOK"
Az anyuka azonnal megkereste a matrac reklámot, mely így szólt:
"ÉLD AZ ÉLETET, KING SIZE"
Végül a harmadik leánynak is eljött az órája, és a beszámolója
szerint: "BRITISH AIRWAYS"
Mielőtt az anya elájult volna, ezt olvasta a reklám újságból:
"MINDKÉT ÚTVONALON, 7 NAP EGY HÉTEN, NAPONTA ÖTSZÖR


----------



## Cottonpig (2011 Október 17)

Pistike megkérdezi az apjától:
- Apúú, mi a különbség az "elméletileg" meg a "gyakorlatilag" között?
- Várjál fiam, mindjárt megmutatom...
Odamegy a konyhában főző feleségéhez.
- Mondd, drágám, ha idejönne egy kétméteres feka és 50.000 dollárt kínálna egy menetért, elfogadnád?
- Háát... végülis... tudod, hogy kell a pénz, tartozásunk is van meg minden, úgyhogy...igen.
- És te? - kérdezi a nagylánytól az apja.
- Háát tudod... így sincs pénzem ruhára, meg a sminkemre se... amúgy se volt még dolgom fekával, úgyhogy miért ne?
- És maga, mama? - kérdezi az ötvenéves asszonyt.
- Hmm... fiam, hát tudod, majd ha meghalok, biztos kelleni fog nektek, berakni a bankba, meg még nekem is jól jöhet, szóval... megérné...
Apuka a fiához fordul:
- Na látod... most elméletileg van 150.000 dollárunk, gyakorlatilag meg együtt élünk három rossz ribanccal...


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

*1*

1


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

Szép idő van!


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

Abcd


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

12


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

Jajjjjj4444


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

Jó ez!!!


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

2


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

ed


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

)))1


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

Jó ez az oldal!!!


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

Ma megint hétfő!


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

Nem szeretem a hétfőt!


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

abcd


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

1


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

22


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

15


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

18


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

19


----------



## peras (2011 Október 17)

oké!


----------



## piroseper (2011 Október 17)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## Cottonpig (2011 Október 17)

József felvevé nemzőköpenyét, s elméne Máriához. Így szóla hozzá:
- Jer Mária, légy az enyém, nemzzünk!
- Most inkább ne József, nincs hozzá kedvem. - felelé Mária. S lőn, József rosszkedvűen elballaga. Másnap József ismét felvevé nemzőköpenyét, s elmenvén Máriához, így szóla hozzá:
- Mária, légy az enyém, nemzzünk!
- Most ne, József, fáj a fejem.
S lőn, József mérgelődvén elballaga. Másnap József ismét felvevé nemzőköpenyét, elméne Máriához, s így szóla hozzá:
- Mária, légy az enyém, nemzzünk!
- Most inkább ne, József, majd talán holnap.
Erre József dühösen megszólala:
- Akkor az Isten ...sszon meg!!!
S lőn.


----------



## Cottonpig (2011 Október 17)

Egy nő és egy férfi utazik a vonaton. A nő megdöbbenéssel tapasztalja, hogy a férfi állandóan tüsszent, majd előveszi a nemi szervét, és megtörli. Egy idő után nem bírja szó nélkül és megkérdi:
- Uram, mit csinál ön? Legyen tekintettel a környezetére!
- Sajnálom asszonyom, de egy igen ritka betegségben szenvedek, ugyanis valahányszor tüsszentek, azonnal elélvezek.
- Szörnyű, és szed rá valamit?
- Igen, borsot.


----------



## Cottonpig (2011 Október 17)

Egy férfi meg szeretett volna házasodni, de mivel három olyan lány is akadt, aki tetszett neki, szüksége volt egy módszerre, amivel eldönthette, hogy melyikük lesz az ideális számára. Így aztán mindhármuknak adott ezer-ezer dollárt, és figyelte, hogy mi lesz a reakciójuk. Az első lány fodrászhoz, kozmetikushoz, meg egyéb szépítkezésre specializálódott szakemberhez ment, majd azt mondta:
- Lám, mennyire szeretlek, azt akartam, hogy a lehető legszebbnek láss engem.
A második horgászfelszerelést, nagy színes TV-t, videót, és egy teljes hónapra elegendő sörkészletet vásárolt, mondván:
- Nagyon szeretlek, es azt szeretném, hogy Te a lehető legjobban érezd magad.
A harmadik befektette a tőzsdén a maga 1,000 dollárját, részvényeket adott és vett, opciós meg egyéb határidős ügyleteket kötött, és megsokszorozta az eredeti összeget:
- A pénzt a közös jövőnk megalapozására fordítjuk majd, és hosszú, boldog házasságunk lesz.
A srácot teljesen lenyűgözték a lányok, és csak nagyon nehezen tudott választani közülük. Végül, hosszas gondolkodás és elemzés után... a legnagyobb mellűt valasztotta.


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

1


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

2


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

3


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

4


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

5


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

6


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

7


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

8


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

9


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

10


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

11


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

12


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

13


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

14


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

15


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

16


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

17


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

18


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

19


----------



## peti7608 (2011 Október 17)

20


----------



## huszareva (2011 Október 17)

Köszi!


----------



## huszareva (2011 Október 17)

Valahogy ezt nem tudtam eddig, hogy linket nem tartalmazhat...


----------



## huszareva (2011 Október 17)

Akkor azokat törlik, vagy nem lehetek állandó tag?


----------



## huszareva (2011 Október 17)

Valaki tudja, hogy hol találom azt, hogy a hozzászólásoknak milyen szabálynak kell megfelelni?


----------



## huszareva (2011 Október 17)

Miért zárnak le egy-egy témát?


----------



## herceg66 (2011 Október 17)

koszonom.mindenkinek!


----------



## herceg66 (2011 Október 17)

nagyon jo az oldal.


----------



## herceg66 (2011 Október 17)

sok erdekesseg van


----------



## herceg66 (2011 Október 17)

tiszteseges oldal.


----------



## herceg66 (2011 Október 17)

rendes emberek oldala.


----------



## herceg66 (2011 Október 17)

sok mindent meg lehet tudni.


----------



## herceg66 (2011 Október 17)

bizalo.


----------



## herceg66 (2011 Október 17)

megertes.


----------



## herceg66 (2011 Október 17)

segitseg nyujtas.


----------



## herceg66 (2011 Október 17)

jo oldal


----------



## herceg66 (2011 Október 17)

tanacs keres.


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

sziasztok


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

2


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

4


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

6


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

8


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

10


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

12


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

14


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

16


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

18


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

20


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

22


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

24


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

26


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

28


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 17)

2


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 18)

2


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 18)

4


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 18)

10


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 18)

12 köszönöm


----------



## orlando68 (2011 Október 18)

sziasztok


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

hozzászólok gyorsan húszat


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

majd ha már fent leszek töltök fel én is szépeket


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

például poppert


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

meg meséket


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

jogát


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

akár jung-ot


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

más pszichológiai finomságot


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

betegségekről


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

azok gyógyításáról


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

művészetről


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

zenéről


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

művészetterápiáról


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

csak


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

legyen


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

meg mind a


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

20 hozzászólásom


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

még4 kell


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

még 3 kell


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

még2kell


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

még1 kell


----------



## mhusznay (2011 Október 18)

megvan a húsz


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

köszi


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

még 19


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

lassan telik az idő


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

mikor leszek készen?


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

lehetne gyorsabb is?


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

123


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

furcsa helyzet...


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

Van itt valaki Erdélyből?


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

még fele sincs meg!!


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

Még csak egy, s a fele megvan


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

9


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

8


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

de lassan telik az idő


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

7654321


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

15 16 17 18 19 20


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

még 5


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

4321


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

három


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

mindig túl hamar küldöm


----------



## iklari (2011 Október 18)

Utolsó


----------



## piro108 (2011 Október 18)

*1.*

"Bármennyire is bizonytalan vagy, nem látsz kiutat egy helyzetből - nem dönthet más helyetted. Problémádat magadnak kell megoldanod. Éhségedet, szomjúságodat sem csillapíthatod, ha mást etetsz, itatsz meg ahelyett, hogy magad táplálkoznál."
Szepes Mária


----------



## speedmax (2011 Október 18)

Mivel koromnál fogva lassan dolgozom fel a 20 hozzászólást és nem látom át még a rendszert akkor most próbálkozgatni fogok. Legyen ez az első...


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

Én is akarok letölteni linkeket csak még nincs meg..


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

már megint elküldtem


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

akármit írhatok ide?


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

ha majd meglesz akkor már jó lesz


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

karkatert is lehet


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

akkor ezek szerint bármit lehet


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

15:25-re már meg kéne hogy legyen mert akkor talán már lehetek állandó tag


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

ez az igazság (ennél jobbat nem tudok kitalálni)


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

sajnos


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

már ez a 10hozzászólás


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

már csak újabb 10 és kész is


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

az már nem sok nekem


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*szia*

kezdő vagyok és gyűjtögetem a 20 hozzászólásomat.


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

már 12-dik ez


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

13


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

már a 14-k


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

15-k


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

nemsokára meglesz


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

na mindjárt már


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

már csak kettő


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h2*

remélem nem zavarok senkit ezzel a hozzászólásgyűjtögetésemmel.


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

már csak egy


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h3*

a nyuszika sétál az erdőben


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h4*

kezdek belejönni!


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h5*

szóval ott tartottunk, hogy a nyuszika sétál az erdőben...


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h6*

talál egy méter előnyt...


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

ez már az utolsó


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h7*

fölkapja és beviszi a nyusziházba...


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h8*

sétálgat tovább az erdőben amikor...


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

még egyet a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h9*

amikor lenéz és mit lát??? ...


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

elviszi a nyuszikát


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

egy nagy egeret


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h10*

egy újabb előnyt, de ez már 2 méteres!...


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h11*

hát gyorsan felkapja ezt is hazaszalad vele, ahol...


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

és ha felnéz mit lát????


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h13*

ezt a 2 méter előnyt is beviszi a szobájába majd ...


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

egy óriási elefántot


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h14*

ismét kisétál az erdőbe, csak megy, mendegél ...


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h15*

amikor lepillant és mit lát a földön??? ....


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

eltaposta szegényt


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h16*

ez újabb előnyt de ez már 5 méteres! Hűha! ...


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

még nagyobb egeret


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h17*

gyorsan fölkapja ezt is és - bár kissé inog alatta - hazasiet vele, ahol ...


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

most már 10méteres


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h17*

az ajtóban elakadt vele...


----------



## adam757 (2011 Október 18)

*nyuszika*

már akkorára nőtt


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h18*

nem, adam, mert eleve nagy volt ezért...


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h19*

nyuszika a homlokára csap és ezt mondja ...


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h20*

apááám, behozhatatlan előnyre tettem szert!


----------



## 19601114 (2011 Október 18)

*h21*

ez egy butácska vicc volt, de arra pont jó, hogy meglegyen a kellő számú hozzászólás 
köszi!


----------



## Cicelle9 (2011 Október 18)

Most voltam a kutyámmal sétálni!


----------



## Cicelle9 (2011 Október 18)

Kutya hideg van Budán!
De süt a nap!


----------



## Cicelle9 (2011 Október 18)

Most éppen nagyon izgulok, hogy sikerüljön!


----------



## Cicelle9 (2011 Október 18)

Itt van az Ősz,
itt van újra.


----------



## Cicelle9 (2011 Október 18)

Szép mint mindig 
Énnekem.


----------



## Cicelle9 (2011 Október 18)

Isten tudja milyen okból
Szeretem, de szeretem.


----------



## Cicelle9 (2011 Október 18)

Megyek kirándulni a szép őszi időben.


----------



## Cicelle9 (2011 Október 18)

Voltam tegnap a MEDVE farmon.
Érdekes volt.
Ajánlom mindenkinek.


----------



## Cicelle9 (2011 Október 18)

Sok topikot néztem.


----------



## Cicelle9 (2011 Október 18)

Nagyon sok érdekes témát találtam.


----------



## Cicelle9 (2011 Október 18)

Hamarosan jövök vissza tovább nézelődni.


----------



## lagzi07 (2011 Október 18)

1


----------



## lagzi07 (2011 Október 18)

2


----------



## lagzi07 (2011 Október 18)

3


----------



## lagzi07 (2011 Október 18)

4... számolok


----------



## lagzi07 (2011 Október 18)

3... még számolok


----------



## lagzi07 (2011 Október 18)

2... még mindig számolok


----------



## lagzi07 (2011 Október 18)

1... utána már nem számolok.
Köszönöm


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

4


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

3


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

4,5


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

Ha eldobod egykor


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

az


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

özvegyi


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

fátylat v. fátyolt


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

fejfámra


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

sötét


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

lobogóul


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

akaszd


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

én


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

feljövök


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

érte


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

a


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

síri


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

világból


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

az


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

éj


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

közepén


----------



## piroseper (2011 Október 18)

Itt van az ősz itt van újra


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

s


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

s oda


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

leviszem


----------



## piroseper (2011 Október 18)

Szeretem az őszt (is)


----------



## feki28 (2011 Október 18)

azt


----------



## piroseper (2011 Október 18)

Hideg szél fúj édesanyám...


----------



## foltin69 (2011 Október 19)

:d


----------



## foltin69 (2011 Október 19)

:d


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

*Sziasztok!*

Szép napot mindenkinek...........


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Nem is tudom mit írhatnék még...


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Ma nagyon szép az idő!!!


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Sziasztok Mindenki !!!


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Ma szerda van.


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Sajnos messze még a hétvége..


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

egy ,kettő, három


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

négy , öt, hat,


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

hét ,nyolc, kilenc


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

tíz ,tizenegy,tizenkettő....


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!!


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Boldog Szülinapot!


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Jó étvágyat aki éppen...


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Sok Sikert !


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Nem sokára itt a tél.....


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Meg a karácsony....


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Remélem sok hó lesz az idén is...


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

tizenkilenc


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Húsz...............


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Sziasztok !

Tudna Valaki segíteni.Nyolcadikos felmérőfüzetek kellenének .
Köszönöm!


----------



## ferencmester (2011 Október 19)

Sziasztok !

Tudna Valaki segíteni.Nyolcadikos felmérőfüzetek kellenének .
Köszönöm!


----------



## stobias (2011 Október 19)

Jó kis muri!! Vastaps.


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

...


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)




----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)




----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

:d


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

xxx


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

tíz


----------



## rkozmix (2011 Október 19)

Megy a csiga hazafelé...


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

tizenegy


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

tizenkettő


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

tizenhárom


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

14


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

15


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

16


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

17


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

18


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

19


----------



## Ancsur22 (2011 Október 19)

húsz


----------



## Krittidan (2011 Október 19)

Bocsi, de hol látom a nevem alatti számlálót?


----------



## Krittidan (2011 Október 19)

És 21


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

1


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

0


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

1992


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

111


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

110100011010111101010111010101


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

a


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

*b*


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

*c*


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

9


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

11


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

ja, nem, ez a 11


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

**

kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss
kiss


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

tizennégy


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

[HIDE]fasdgfasdb gsd[/HIDE]


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

16!


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

1
7


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

18+




























:cici::cici::cici::cici:


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

:34:



:butt:


:777:


:222:


:0:


:111:


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

husz


----------



## kalman12345 (2011 Október 19)

*+1*


----------



## Bercsy (2011 Október 19)

meglehetne már a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Bercsy (2011 Október 19)

hajrááá!


----------



## Bercsy (2011 Október 19)

Ne nézd a múltat, élj a jelenben, tervezz a jövőre!


----------



## Bercsy (2011 Október 19)

-.-


----------



## Bercsy (2011 Október 19)

...siker nem az amit eltervezel, hanem ami belőled fakad ...


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

próbálom összegyűjteni a húsz hozzászólást- Ez az első


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

ez a második


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

ez a harmadik hozzászólás


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

ez pedig a negyedik


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

ez az ötödik


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

hatodik


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

Néhány idézet

" béke ott kezdődik,
Ahol az elvárás megszűnik."


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

"lehet, hogy a béke azzal kezdődik, hogy az emberek újra tisztelni kezdik a halált?"


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

"Tudat alatt talán egy esti hírműsorban reménykedünk, ahol bemondják, hogy beállt a világbéke, nélkülünk is helyrejött mindaz, amit mi magunk teremtettünk. Közben pedig félünk, mert lelkünk mélyén tudjuk, hogy nélkülünk, a mi döntésünk nélkül nem fog menni. Tudjuk, hogy döntenünk kell, ám súlytalannak érezzük magunkat. Keressük a boldogságot, és titkon azt reméljük, képesek leszünk függetleníteni magunkat a reménytelennek tetsző külvilágtól. Akkor is így teszünk, amikor már tudjuk, ez a külvilág mi magunk vagyunk."


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

"Csak harcolni könnyű azzal, akit nem ismersz, békét kötni lehetetlen."


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

"Talán annak, hogy nincs többé háború meg az összes többi, az az oka, hogy nincs többé ellentmondás. Az emberek nem követelik a változást. Az egész csak egy nagy, mosolygó, szép tömeg, meg néhány megmaradt ember, akik mindezt vezetik."


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

"A nagy, időálló barátságok éppolyan ritkák, mint az egész életre szóló szerelmek. Az adottságoknak ugyanolyan különleges találkozása szükséges hozzá."


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

"Egyszer eljön majd az a pillanat,
Amikor mindenki mindenről számot ad,
Ha lepereg a filmed, akkor látod, ki volt az igazi barát.
Aki felrúgott, mint az ellenség,
Lehet, csak azért rohant, mert kergették.
Nem gondolta, hogy bármiben is számíthatna rád."


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

"Akikkel eddig elhitettem, hogy a barátjuk vagyok, azoktól az emberektől, mindegyiktől, azt vártam, és el is értem, hogy ők tegyenek értem valamit. Most temiattad fordul elő velem először életemben, hogy azt mondom valakinek, neked, hogy a barátod vagyok, és azért vagyok a barátod, hogy én tegyek érted valamit."


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

"Sohasem követtük el azt a hibát, hogy rátelepedjünk a másik életére. A barátság nemtől független szeretet, és az a szeretet, ami börtönné válik, tönkreteszi a barátságot."


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

"A barátok kemények tudnak lenni veled. Lehet, hogy többet várnak tőled, mint az idegenek. Az idegenek leginkább úgy látnak, ahogy szeretnéd, hogy lássanak, de a barátaid nem csaphatod be. Ez teszi őket baráttá."


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

"De hát mit ér a barátság, ha az ember nem mondhatja ki kereken, ami a szívén fekszik? Kedveskedni, kellemes dolgokat mondani és hízelegni mindenki tud, de az igazi jó barát mindig kellemetleneket mond és nem törődik azzal, hogy fájdalmat okoz. Sőt, az igazi hű barát szinte keresi rá az alkalmat, mert tudja, hogy jót cselekszik vele."


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

"Az az igazi barát, akire mindig számíthatsz, aki minden különösebb ok és cél nélkül is melletted van. A barátok felvidítanak, ha rossz a kedvünk, velünk nevetnek, ha vidámak vagyunk, de a legfontosabb, hogy akkor is mellettünk állnak, ha igazából semmire sincs szükségünk."


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

"Ha barátokkal együtt utazik az ember, akkor nagyobb az esélye, hogy minden jól alakuljon."


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

És a 20.


----------



## kitsunechan (2011 Október 19)

na még egy


----------



## Bercsy (2011 Október 19)

jajj... ez még csak a nyolcadik hozzászólás lesz!


----------



## Bercsy (2011 Október 19)

most már 9-nél tartunk!


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

Amit ő tud, az nem tanítható, ezért tanítani sem fogja, csak azt aki már tudja, csak nem érti.


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

Mielőbb döntsd el, hogy mi a célod, azután mindent tegyél meg annak érdekében!


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

Csak azt bírálhatjuk joggal, amit jól ismerünk.


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

H. W. L. POONJA / Az igazság

Az én te vagy. Te vagy az a 
mérhetetlenség, amelyből felbukkan
fogalom és élmény.
Az én a pillanat,
amely nem jön és nem megy.
Ó a szív, atman, üresség.
Magának, magától és magában ragyog.
Az én ad lélegzetet az életnek.
Nem kell keresned, mert itt van.
Te vagy, amit kutatsz!
És ez minden, ami van.
Csak az én van.


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

Mindenki a saját sorsának a kovácsa.
A félelem a balsiker előfutára. 
Aki keres, talál. 
Egyszer hopp, máskor kopp. 
Kockázat nélkül nincs győzelem. 
Aki ma nem halad előre, azt holnap a valóság agyonnyomja. 
A bajokból kivezető út gyakran az átvezető út. 
Vasakarat, sikert arat. 
Nincs fény, árnyék nélkül. 
Ha a fényt akarjuk, el kell fogadni az árnyékot is. 
Magas fának hosszú az árnyéka. 
Ki a keveset nem becsüli, az a sokat nem érdemli. 
Bajban derül ki, hogy ki az igazi barát.
A munka nem szégyen. 
Jól végzett munka után édes a pihenés. 
Ha majd kivágtad az utolsó fát, megmérgezted az utolsó folyót, és kifogtad az utolsó halat, rádöbbensz hogy a pénz nem ehető. 
Nem a ruha teszi az embert. 
Könnyű tele hassal böjtről prédikálni. 
Éhes disznó makkal álmodik. 
Nem jó a tűzzel játszani. 
Néma gyereknek az anyja sem érti a szavát. 
Szemérmes koldusnak felkopik az álla. 
A vízbe fúló a szalmaszálba is kapaszkodik. 
Bajnak s kárnak nincs gazdája. 
Olcsó húsnak híg a leve.
Nem akarásnak nyögés a vége. 
Mindenkinek megvan a maga keresztje. 
Ahol nincs, ott ne keress. 
Minden szentnek maga felé hajlik a keze. 
Az ígéret szép szó, ha megtartják, úgy jó. 
Minden kezdet nehéz. 
Úgy szép az élet, ha zajlik. 
A sors útjai kifürkészhetetlenek. 
Ne csak nézz, láss is. 
Minden lánc olyan erős, mint a leggyengébb szeme. 
Egy fenékkel nem lehet két lovat megülni. 
A lónak négy lába van, mégis megbotlik néha. 
Közös lónak túros a háta. 
Dobszóval nem lehet verebet fogni. 
Aki kutyával fekszik, bolhával kel. 
Mindenki olyan ágyba fekszik, amilyet vetett magának. 
Aki verekedni akar, könnyen talál botot. 
Ne feszítsd túl a húrt, mert elpattan. 
Új seprő jól seper. 
Betyárból lesz a legjobb pandúr. 
Kinek nem inge, ne vegye magára. 
Senki sincsen hiba nélkül. 
Ahány ház, annyi szokás. 
Ha nincs ló, megteszi a szamár is. 
Ha egeret akarsz fogni, nem árt, ha szalonnát is teszel az egérfogóba. 
Jó bornak nem kell cégér. 
Kicsi a bors, de erős. 
Sok lúd disznót győz. 
Nem kényszer a disznótor. 
Az ördög nem alszik. 
A mosoly csak egy pillanatig él, de az emléke örökké megmarad. 
Nem repül a sültgalamb az ember szájába. 
Alkalom szüli a tolvajt. 
Lassú víz partot mos. 
Eső után késő a köpönyeg. 
Ne csinálj magadnak egy dologból kettőt. 
Többet ésszel, mint erővel. 
Addig jár a korsó a kútra, amíg el nem törik. 
Mit ér a kincs, ha egészség nincs. 
Annak, aki éhes, a kenyérhéj is édes. 
Éhes ember nem válogat. 
Ki keserűt nem ízlelt, nem tudja, mi az édes. 
A látszat néha csal. 
Nemes gyümölcs későn érik. 
Figyeljünk a belső hangra, mert az igazság a szívünkben rejlik. 
Egyetlen ember apró döntése is szétsugárzik a világban, és mint láthatatlan szál beleszövődik a történelem végeláthatatlan szőnyegébe, formálva azt. 
Nem az számít ki honnan jött, hanem az, hogy hová tart. 
Nincs olyan hosszú út, melynek vége ne lenne. 
Minden végben benne van egy új kezdet lehetősége. 
Minél magasabbra jut valaki, annál nagyobb a mélység alatta.


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*A stílus maga az ember. Jól írni annyi, mint jól gondolkozni, jól érezni és jól kifejezni - egyszerre kell hozzá szellem, lélek és ízlés.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]* (Buffon)*[/FONT]​


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

Pogány Géza

A béke szigete

Te voltál... 

Szörnyű káoszban a rend, 
Mindennapok zajában a csend, 
örökös háborúban a béke, 
életem legféltettebb éke. 

Te voltál... 

Végtelenben a béke szigete, 
örök boldogság virágzó ligete, 
többszöröse az elvárható jóságnak, 
nem áldozva soha a mohóságnak. 

Te voltál... 

Azon tiszta jellem mi megváltoztatott, 
tudom ez volt a legtöbb mit adhatott... 
Most, hogy nem vagy újra kell tanulnom, 
az életben merre is kell el indulnom...


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

Tékné Csapó Erzsébet

Október

Október nekem, az évnek 
Egyik legszebb hónapja, 
Mielőtt aludni térne, 
Csodáit elénk rakja. 


Gyümölcsökkel csábítgat, 
Mint Évát az Édenkertbe, 
Ezerszínű levél emel 
Sátort föléd egyszerre. 


Finoman rezgő levél közt 
Átszitál az őszi fény, 
Csupa nyugalmat áraszt rád, 
Békére lel, aki él. 


Mire lehull minden levél, 
Tarka szőnyeg tetején, 
Lassan közénk óvakodik, 
A hűs, fázós, őszi szél. 

​


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

Én még kicsi vagyok, 
verset ezért nem is tudok, 
de majd jönnek a nagyok, 
aztán majd mondanak azok.


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

"Mink már összetanultunk" - mondta az öreg, de a fiúk emögött azt is érezték, hogy ők nemcsak tanultak, de tudnak is! Nemcsak néznek, de látnak is, nemcsak hallanak, de értenek is, nemcsak tapintanak, de fognak is, és egész kibontakozó egyéniségük tele van a valóság és a természet szeretetével. Megnőttek, megerősödtek, és most már nemcsak elfogadják, de kívánják is a valóság múlhatatlan, kemény ragyogását.

Fekete István


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* [FONT=&quot]Esőfelhő[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Egyedül idegen vagyok[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ezrek közt magányosan
Talán őszintén hazudni kéne
Hogy, ne bántsatok annyian

Én ígérem túl fogom élni
Mégis tudnom kéne miért
Miért jön napfény és miért lesz sötét
Miért így tanít az ég[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
Nekem tudnom kell, 
Ha én akartam így[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
Esőfelhő, miért erre szállsz
Mondd el, hogy mit követtem el
Nekem mindig tudnom kell,
Hogy miért vetsz árnyékot rám[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
Esőfelhő, miért erre szállsz
Ha a nap kisütne már
Felszárítaná a könny óceánt
Esőfelhő[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
Voltam bűnös büntetlenül
Tanulni kell szeretni még
De a sok rossz sem véletlen volt
Ha élek, hát van miért[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
Nekem tudnom kell, 
Ha én akartam így[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
Esőfelhő, miért erre szállsz
Mondd el, hogy mit követtem el
Nekem mindig tudnom kell,
Hogy miért vetsz árnyékot rám[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
Esőfelhő, miért erre szállsz
Ha a nap kisütne már
Felszárítaná a könny óceánt[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
Esőfelhő
Mondd, ki a szél[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]/ Mester és tanítványai/[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] A két magzat
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-Te hiszel a születés utáni életben?[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-Természetesen. A születés után valaminek következnie kell. Talán itt is azért vagyunk, hogy felkészüljünk arra, ami ezután következik.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-Butaság, semmiféle élet nem létezik a születés után. Egyébként is, hogyan nézne ki?[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-Azt pontosan nem tudom, de biztosan több fény lesz ott, mint itt. Talán a saját lábunkon fogunk járni, és majd a szájunkkal eszünk.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-Hát ez ostobaság! Járni nem lehet. És szájjal enni - ez meg végképp nevetséges! Hiszen mi a köldökzsinóron keresztül táplálkozunk. De mondok én neked valamit: a születés utáni életet kizárhatjuk, mert a köldökzsinór már most túlságosan rövid.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-De, de, valami biztosan lesz. Csak valószínűleg minden egy kicsit másképpen, mint amihez itt hozzászoktunk.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-De hát onnan még soha senki nem tért vissza. A születéssel az élet egyszerűen véget ér.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Különben is, az élet nem más, mint örökös zsúfoltság a sötétben.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-Én nem tudom pontosan, milyen lesz, ha megszületünk, de mindenesetre meglátjuk a mamát, és ő majd gondoskodik rólunk.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-A mamát? Te hiszel a mamában? És szerinted ő mégis hol van?[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-Hát mindenütt körülöttünk! Benne és neki köszönhetően élünk.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Nélküle egyáltalán nem lennénk.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-Ezt nem hiszem! Én soha, semmiféle mamát nem láttam, tehát nyilvánvaló, hogy nincs is.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-No, de néha, amikor csendben vagyunk, halljuk, ahogy énekel, és azt is érezzük, ahogy simogatja körülöttünk a világot. Tudod, én tényleg azt hiszem, hogy az igazi élet még csak ezután vár ránk."[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
​


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

*A békák példázata*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*Egy életre szóló lecke*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Volt egyszer egy csoport béka...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]... akik versenyezni akartak. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Egy nagyon magas toronyba akartak feljutni.[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]Sok néző gyűlt össze, hogy figyeljék a versenyt és bíztassák a békákat[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Elkezdődött a verseny...
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]A [/FONT][FONT=&quot]nézők közül senki nem hitt abban, hogy egy békának is sikerülni fog feljutni a torony csúcsára.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ilyeneket mondogattak:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]„Oh, de fárasztó!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Sosem fognak feljutni!“[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]Vagy:[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]„Semmiképp nem sikerülhet, a torony túl magas!“[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]A békák kezdtek lemaradozni[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]...egyetlenegy kivételével aki élénken kapaszkodott felfele...[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A nézők kiabáltak[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]„Ez túl fárasztó! Senki sem fog feljutni!“[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Egyre több béka gondolta meg magát és fordult vissza... ...Csak az az egy haladt tovább kitartóan...[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Egyáltalán nem akarta feladni![/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Végül mindenikük feladta, azt az egy békát kivéve, aki hatalmas ambicióval és kitartással egyedül jutott fel a torony csúcsára! [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]Ezután a többi béka és a nézők is meg akarták tudni, hogyan sikerült neki az, amit mindannyian lehetetlennek hittek.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Egy néző odament a békához és megkérdezte, hogyan volt annyi ereje hogy feljusson a csúcsra.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ekkor derült ki, hogy[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]A győztes béka SÜKET volt !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]A tanulság?[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Sose hallgass azokra az emberekre akik mindig negatívok és pesszimisták...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]…mert ők elrabolják a legszebb vágyaidat és reményeidet, amiket a lelkedben hordozol![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Gondolj mindig a szavak erejére,[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]mert bármit hallasz vagy olvasol befolyásolja tetteidet![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Tehát:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Légy MINDIG …[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]OPTIMISTA[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
*És leginkább*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Légy egyszerűen SÜKET, ha valaki azt mondja, hogy nem tudod megvalósítani álmaidat![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Gondold ezt:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Bármi sikerülhet neked, ha igazán akarod![/FONT]*


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

Légy önmagad! Mindenki más már foglalt. 


(Gilbert S. Perreira)


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

_*[FONT=&quot]Kértem Istent...[/FONT]*_*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Megkértem Istent, hogy vegye el a büszkeségemet, de ő azt mondta: nem.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Azt mondta, hogy a büszkeséget nem ő veszi el, hanem nekem kell feladnom azt.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Kértem Istent, hogy adjon nekem türelmet, de ő azt mondta: nem.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Azt mondta, hogy a türelem a megpróbáltatás mellékterméke, nem kapni, megszerezni kell.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Kértem Istent, hogy adjon nekem boldogságot, de ő azt mondta: nem.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Azt mondta, csak áldását adhatja - a boldogság rajtam múlik.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Kértem Istent, hogy kíméljen meg a fájdalomtól, de ő azt mondta: nem.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]A szenvedés eltávolít a világ dolgaitól és közelebb visz Hozzá.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Kértem Istent, hogy adjon lelki fejlődést, de ő azt mondta: nem.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Azt mondta, hogy a fejlődés az én dolgom, de hajlandó megmetszeni, hogy gyümölcsöt hozzak.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Kértem Istent, hogy segítsen másokat szeretni, úgy, ahogyan ő szeret engem.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Erre azt felelte: látom már kezded érteni.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Kértem erőt...[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]És Isten adott nehézségeket, amelyek erőssé tesznek.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Kértem bölcsességet...[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]És Isten adott problémákat, hogy megoldjam azokat.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Kértem bátorságot,[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]És Isten adott veszélyeket, hogy legyőzzem azokat.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Kértem adjon szeretetet...[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]És Isten adott gondterhelt embereket, hogy segítsek rajtuk.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Kértem kegyelmet...[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]És Isten adott lehetőségeket.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Semmit sem kaptam, amit akartam és mégis megkaptam mindent, amire szükségem volt.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

Egy szerelő épp egy Harley motorjának a hengerfejét szerelte le,amikor meglátta, hogy egy híres szívsebész lép be a szervizbe.
A szívsebész a szervizvezetőre várt, hogy nézze meg a motorját.
A szerelő átkiabált a termen:
- Hé, doki, kérdezhetek valamit?
A sebész kicsit csodálkozva odasétált a szerelőhöz, aki épp a motort
szerelte.
A szerelő kiegyenesedett, letörölte a kezét, és ezt kérdezte:
- Szóval, doki, nézze meg ezt a motort. Én is kinyitom a "szívet",
kiveszem a billentyűket, megjavítom, beteszem az új alkatrészeket, és amikor kész, úgy működik, mintha új lenne. Hogy lehet az, hogy ezért alig kapok egy kis lóvét, míg maga nagy pénzeket akaszt az alapjában véve ugyanilyen munkáért?
A sebész elgondolkodott, elmosolyodott, és odasúgta a szerelőnek:
- Próbálja meg mindezt járó motorral!


----------



## syngularity (2011 Október 19)

hímez valaki megbízásból is? vagy csak a saját örömére mindenki?

van sikerült és sikerületlen próbálkozás a neten.
két párt ismerek akik az internetes keresők valamelyikével jöttek össze és házasság lett belőle. szóval csak hajrá! nem kell elkeseredni, ha az első nem az álom partner lesz.

azt hogy annyira összepasszolunk.

lagymatag a téma, kéne egy kis izgatás! nem?

adni guminő, kapni egy tangabugyi amin érződött hogy használták

járt!
de a földön járt-e? ez is komoly kérdés ám

mű pé nisz
anyatejtároló tasak


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

[FONT=&quot]Hallottam egyszer egy férfiról, aki egyre csak keresett és keresett és keresett... Időközben hetven éves lett, és valaki megkérdezte tőle:
- Még mindig folytatod a keresést? Mikor fogsz végre megállapodni?
Ő azt mondta:
- Én a tökéletes feleséget keresem.
- De hiszen elmúltál már hetven éves! Már a halál kopogtat az ajtódon. Mikor fogsz végre megállapodni?
Erre azt felelte:
- Mit tehetnék? Hogyan lehetnék boldog tökéletes feleség nélkül?
A barátja megkérdezte:
- De hát olyan hosszú ideje keresel. Egyet sem találtál?
- De igen, egyszer találkoztam egy ilyen nővel...
- Akkor meg miért nem vetted feleségül?
Az öreg szemébe könnyek szöktek és azt felelte:
- Nehéz lett volna, mert ő meg egy tökéletes férjet keresett.....[/FONT]


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

[FONT=&quot]Egy templom hirdetőtábláján a következő olvasható:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tudjátok , hogy a Tál család hány tagja tartozik a gyülekezetünkhöz? 
Először is az öreg Dik Tál, aki mindent irányítani akar, aztán ott van Protes Tál bácsi és fivére Szabo Tál, akik folyton ellenszegülnek és mindent meg akarnak változtatni. A húguk, Irri Tál, nyughatatlan bajkeverő két fiával Inzul tállal és Molesz Tállal együtt.
Valahányszor felmerül egy új kérdés, Hezi Tál és felesége, Vege Tál várni akar vele még egy évet. 
Aztán ott van Imi Tál, aki folyton arra törekszik, hogy a mi gyülekezetünk pontosan olyan legyen, mint az összes többi. Affek Tál néni túl sokat képzel magáról. Iker öccsei, Garan Tál és Han Tál pedig hamis ígéretekkel próbál új tagokat csalogatni a gyülekezethez. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] De azért nem minden családtag rossz. Asszisz Tál testvér például kifejezetten segítőkészen intézi az egyházi ügyeket. A dúsgazdag üzletember nagybácsi, Invesz Tál anyagi hozzájárulására mindig lehet számítani. A remek politikai érzékkel megáldott Reprezen Tál kiválóan képviseli a közösség ügyeit diplomáciai körökben . Az elkötelezett Agi Tál nővér élen jár a térítésben. Medi Tálhoz bármikor fordulhat átgondolt és megnyugtató tanácsért, a szertartásokon az egyházi énekeket pedig Kán Tál dalolja, zenész fivére Trombi Tál ( a kamasz Mu Tál átmenetileg nem énekel vele.) 
Sajnos a múlt év során három családtaggal is kevesebben lettünk: két unokatestvér, Dezer Tál és Konver Tál áttért más vallásra, a kilencven éves Exi Tál néni pedig végelgyengülésben elhunyt.[/FONT]


----------



## skdacu (2011 Október 19)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

[FONT=&quot]Kőbe vésni[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Két barát ment a sivatagban.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Előzőleg összevesztek, és egyikük képen törölte a másikat, aki anélkül, hogy szólt volna bármit is,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]beleírta a homokba: "Ma a legjobb barátom lekevert egyet!"[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Mentek tovább a sivatagban, és egy oázishoz értek, ahol elhatározták, hogy megfürödnek. Az a barát, aki kapott egy pofont, fuldokolni kezdett, de a másik kimentette. Magához térvén kőbe véste: "Ma a legjobb barátom megmentette az életemet!"[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A Barátja megkérdezte:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- Mikor megütöttelek, homokba írtad. Most meg kőbe vésted. Miért?[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A másik azt válaszolta:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- Mikor valaki megbánt, csak homokba szabad írnunk, hogy a megbocsátás szele eltörölje a szavakat. De ha valaki jót tesz velünk, véssük kőbe, hogy senki se törölhesse el.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]TANULD MEG SÉRELMEIDET HOMOKBA ÍRNI, A JÓSZERENCSÉDET PEDIG KŐBE VÉSNI !!![/FONT]​


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

[FONT=&quot]Egy bölcs asszony, amikor a hegyekben utazgatott, egy folyóban talált egy különösen értékes követ. Másnap találkozott egy másik utazóval, aki éhes volt, így hát a bölcs asszony kinyitotta a csomagját, és megosztotta ennivalóját a vándorral. Az éhes utas meglátta a drágakövet az asszonynál, és kérte [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t, hogy adja neki. A n[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT][FONT=&quot] habozás nélkül neki adta a követ. A vándor örvendezve jószerencséjén továbbállt, hiszen tudta: a drágak[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT][FONT=&quot] olyan értékes, hogy élete hátralév[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT][FONT=&quot] részében nem kell többé szükséget szenvednie. Ám néhány nappal kés[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT][FONT=&quot]bb a vándor visszatért az asszonyhoz, és visszaadta neki a követ. ,,Gondolkoztam..." - szólalt meg. ,,Jól tudom milyen értékes ez a k[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT][FONT=&quot], de visszaadom abban a reményben, hogy adhatsz nekem valamit, ami még értékesebb. Add nekem azt a valamit bel[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT][FONT=&quot]led, ami képessé tett arra, hogy nekem add a követ."[/FONT]


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

[FONT=&quot]Ajándék[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A történet régen esett meg. Egy férfi megbüntette az ötéves lányát, mert elveszített egy értékes tárgyat. 
Akkor kevés pénzük volt.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Karácsony volt és a másnap a kislány egy ajándékot adott át az apjának ezekkel a szavakkal: 
,,Ez a tiéd."
Az apa először nagyon zavarba jött, aztán mérgelődött, mikor meglátta, hogy semmi nincs a csomagban. 
Kemény hangon megkérdezte: ,,Nem tudod, hogy ha ajándékot készítesz, valaminek lennie kell a csomagban?" 
A kislány könnyes szemmel nézett rá és ezt mondta: ,,Nem üres! Tele van a puszijaimmal!" 
Az apa nagyon elszégyellte magát, térdre ereszkedett, és átölelte gyermekét és elnézést kért tőle. 
Attól fogva az apa az ágya alatt őrizte a csomagot, és ha valami rosszul ment vagy bátorságra volt szüksége, kinyitotta a csomagot és kivett belőle egy puszit.
Mindegyikünknek van egy ilyen, szeretettel teli csomagja a gyerekeitől, a barátaitól, rokonaitól... 
Semmi sem fontosabb, amit az ember birtokolhat!


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Minden barátomnak ezen a Földön...
kívánom, hogy legyen ilyen csomagja tele puszival![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]


----------



## enimen (2011 Október 19)

[FONT=&quot]"A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani. Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak. Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el. Ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok, hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen." /King, Stephen/[/FONT]​


----------



## s.zoltan (2011 Október 20)

Gratulálok a magyarnóta válogatáshoz


----------



## s.zoltan (2011 Október 20)

Szuper karácsonyi albumok


----------



## s.zoltan (2011 Október 20)

köszi


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

1


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

2


----------



## hundone (2011 Október 20)

megegy írta:


> 2


Esetleg 3 ?!


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

3


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

Első próbálkozásom...


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

egy hegy megy...


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

4


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

hundone írta:


> Esetleg 3 ?!



nem, már 5


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

6


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

7


----------



## hundone (2011 Október 20)

Jól tolod!


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

8


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

hundone írta:


> Jól tolod!



most úgyis ittvagyok, letudom a 20 hozzászólást, aztán megvárom a 48 órát, megnézem, mi van itt


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

10


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

arra megy egy másik hegy


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

11


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

ordítanak ordasok


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

kistörpe írta:


> arra megy egy másik hegy



én is hegy, te is hegy?


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

össze ne morzsoljatok


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

Nekünk ugyan egyre megy!


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

13


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

megegy írta:


> én is hegy, te is hegy?



egy hegy megegy hegy az nem megy a mohamedhez.


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

14


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

kistörpe írta:


> egy hegy megegy hegy az nem megy a mohamedhez.


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

16


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

17


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

a gödör az csak egy negatív hegy...


----------



## megegy (2011 Október 20)

18


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

ebből következik, hogy a hegy egy pozitív gödör?


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

12, vagy ááááá, 13?


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

Van három darab 14-es sorszámú üzenetem. Ez hogy lehet?


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

17


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

18


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

19


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

20. üzenet


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

mily szép kék az ég.


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

egy


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

kettő


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

három


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

te leszel a párom


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

négy


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

azt kívánom, boldog légy


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

öt


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

széthasadt a tök


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

el ne hagyd magad


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

hét


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

de szép kék az ég


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

nyolc


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

összedőlt a polc


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

kilenc


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

ruhe in the silence


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

tíz


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

vigyázz, el ne hízz


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

magad el ne bízd


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

hipp-hipp-hurrá. megvan a 20.
vagy mégse? (Randy)


----------



## donjohnson (2011 Október 20)

remélem, megértettem az oldal logikáját.
rövidesen eldől majd.


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

“Mindig tudd, a dolgok egyszer történnek meg veled; a legértékesebb idő a pillanat, amelyben élsz.”


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

“Akinek jó szíve van, azt az öröm látványa boldoggá teszi. ”


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

“A boldogsághoz két út vezet. Vagy csökkentjük a vágyainkat, vagy növeljük lehetőségeinket. Ha bölcs vagy, mindkettőt megteszed.


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

Változtass a stratégiádon, ha valami nem sikerül, és meglátod, minden jobbra fordul!


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

“Bármihez, amit megtehetsz vagy megálmodsz fogj hozzá! A merészségben zsenialitás, erő és varázslat rejlik.


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

“Az erőfeszítés csak akkor nyeri el méltó jutalmát, ha ez ember semmiképp sem adja fel.”


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

“Tapasztalatainkból semmit sem tanulhatunk, csak abból, ha elgondolkozunk rajtuk.” (Robert Sinclair)


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

A megpróbáltatás olyan, mint az erős szél. Mindent letép rólunk, ami letéphető, tehát olyannak látjuk magunkat, amilyenek valójában vagyunk. (Arthur Golden)


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

Gyakran túl gyorsan élünk, nem látjuk a száguldásban az utat szegélyező tájat és nem vesszük észre a kezüket felénk nyújtó embereket.


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

tíz


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

Magabiztosságunk a legnagyobb vakmerőség.


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

Azt mondd, amit mondanod kell, ne azt, amit mások szeretnének hallani.


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

Semmi sem állítja meg azt, aminek eljött az ideje.


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

Hurrá közeleg a hétvége!


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

És a az őszi szünet!


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

Barátra csak úgy lelsz, ha te is az vagy


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

hideg van


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

Barát az, akire akkor is vágyódsz, amikor egyedül szeretnél lenni.


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

Esik az eső!!


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

Talán már jó lesz


----------



## napsugár39 (2011 Október 20)

vagy még se?


----------



## digit92 (2011 Október 20)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek


----------



## digit92 (2011 Október 20)

Ma eléggé zord az időjárás felénk :/


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

A belső világosságot nem gyufával gyújtják.

(Szilvási Lajos)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

A csend: a bölcsesség várószobája.
(Szent-Gály Kata)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

Az elégedettség nem abból fakad, hogy mindent megkapsz, hanem abból a megnyugvásból, hogy nem kaphatsz meg mindent.
(Csontos Márta)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

A hazugság önmagad előtt akkor is megszégyenít, ha mások előtt sikered volt vele.
(Szent-Gály Kata)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

Ha téves hitben élsz, a hazugságot is őszinteségnek látod.
(Frank Herbert)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

Ha elég tisztességesek lennénk, akkor szüntelenül azt a jót keresnénk, ami javít és nem pusztít.
(Szilvási Lajos)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

Milyen az, aki tiszta lelkű? Aki ugye nem bűnös. Aki mindig vigyáz arra, hogy piszok a lelkére ne tapadjon. A piszok más néven bűn.
(Gárdonyi Géza)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

A becsület olyan, mint a gyufa, csak egyszer lehet felhasználni.
(Moldova György)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

A testi javakba merült ember nem érzi az én-t. Sose mondja: "Én boldog vagyok. Nekem gyönyörűség az életem." Az én el van benne homályosodva, mint a gyémánt a szemétre került gyűrűben. Azért szenvedünk tehát akaratlanul vagy akarva, hogy a lelkünk tisztuljon, erősödjön.
(Gárdonyi Géza)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

Csodás álmai vannak
ennek a gyönyörű fajnak.
De annyi szörnyűségre
készteti gyengesége.
(Depresszió)


----------



## cinix (2011 Október 20)

Sziasztok!

Szuper ez a karaoke fórum.

Üdv.: Cinix


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

Ne gondoljuk, hogy mások is olyanok, mint mi!
(Stuart Sutherland)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

Senkit nem csodálok jobban, mint aki öregkorban az ifjakat megérti.
(Móricz Zsigmond)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

Ami valahogyan van, és nem tudjuk a magyarázatát, arra való, hogy elfogadjuk.
(Szilvási Lajos)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

Aki ad, jobban rá van szorulva az elfogadásra, mint az, aki elfogad, az adakozóra.
(Hamvas Béla)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

Tévedni emberi dolog
és ő egész életével bizonyította, hogy valóban - ember!
(Tamkó Sirató Károly)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

Némelyeknek mindig kell valami, ami ellen uszíthatnak. Ilyesmivel trükkösen el lehet terelni a figyelmet a sokkal fontosabbról.
(Vavyan Fable)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

Semmi sem okoz nagyobb fájdalmat az embernek, mint ha megtalálja az igazit.
(Poirot c. film)


----------



## Akos1 (2011 Október 20)

Hogy ki az igazi, az csak a szerelmi csatározások tömérdek torzsalkodásai, megalkuvásai után derül ki. És akkor sem az által lesz hozzád illő párod, amit róla lefaragsz, hanem amit magadból toldasz hozzá.
(Nagy Endre)


----------



## gyuszibacsi (2011 Október 20)

uno


----------



## gyuszibacsi (2011 Október 20)

*A jelen pillanatod valósága*

A jelen pillanatod valósága pontosan azt tükrözi, amit hiszel.

Hiszed, hogy elég értékes vagy ahhoz, hogy feltételek nélkül szeressenek? Hogy kellőképp bölcs vagy ahhoz, hogy megbízzanak benned bőségesen? Hogy elég szeretetet és figyelmet kapsz, ha nem a szenvedést éled? A valóságod minden részét azok a hiedelmek teremtették meg és vonzották be, amelyeket magaddal és az életeddel kapcsolatban őrzöl. Ha veszed a bátorságot és a hitrendszereid mélyére ásol, és elismered a teremtményeidet, akkor változtathatod meg az életedet.


----------



## gyuszibacsi (2011 Október 20)

*Mit választanál, ha nem lenne semmi, amitől félnél?*

Egy Isteni Teremtés vagy és egy Isteni Teremtő.

Ugyanakkor a valóságodat azok a dolgok határozzák meg, amelyektől félsz- egészen addig, amíg félsz tőlük. Ha nem félnél mások reakcióitól, ha nem félnél a bukástól, ha nem félnél a szegénységtől; ha nem félnél attól, hogy bolondnak tűnsz; ha nem félnél a haláltól; akkor mit választanál?

Meg tudod engedni magadnak, hogy ilyen nagy szabadsággal rendelkezz?


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

Hmm. Kell még 17 darab hozzászólás


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

Még 16 darab hozzászólás


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

Már csak 15 darab


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

Még 14 ...


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

13


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

Még annyi mint "A piszkos ...."


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

Még annyi mint Zorán "...... dal" című albumának címe


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

Még "..... kicsi indián"


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

Még annyi van hátra, mint Rob Marshall filmjének a címében ...


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

".. óra munka, ... óra szórakozás" ;D


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

septem artes liberales


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

Huhhh... Mennyi van még ? Ez az idegekre hat ...


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

... érik a tök ;D


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

... biz, oda nem mégy.


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

.... te vagy az én párom.


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

.... csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

1 megérett a megy 

Végre ez is megvan >


----------



## kbkuno (2011 Október 20)

a


----------



## kbkuno (2011 Október 20)

boldogságodat


----------



## kbkuno (2011 Október 20)

egyedül


----------



## kbkuno (2011 Október 20)

azok


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

Ez az első h.sz. Tartalmas.


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

a


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

Az egyszerűség csak az átélt bonyolultságból születhet. Az egyszerűség évtizedek alatt születik. Aki nem volt összetett, komplikált, alaktalan, sokszögű, sokízű, az nem lehet egyszerű, csak együgyű.


Latinovits Zoltán


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

Az álmodozás a gondolkodás vasárnapja.
Henri-Frédéric Amiel


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

Az emberek


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

dalokat írnak arról,


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

hogy "énekelnek az esőben"


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

de a valóságban,


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

amikor bőrig áznak,


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

akkor csak siránkoznak.


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

Andrew Matthews


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

Amikor


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

harcolsz


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

a világgal,


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

mindig


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

a világ


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

nyer.


----------



## szorenyi (2011 Október 20)

Köszönöm a jótanácsot! kiss


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

Szeretem a munkát, lenyűgöz.


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

Képes vagyok órákig ülni és nézni.


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

Jerome K. Jerome


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

és ennyi!


----------



## Hajnalicska (2011 Október 20)

Összegyűlt a k.h.!
De még így is várnom kell egy napot... Pedig itt rengeteg hasznos dolog található meg - amit köszönök mindenkinek, aki hozzájárult.


----------



## Twilightfan95 (2011 Október 20)

Köszönöm a tanácsokat


----------



## dpanka (2011 Október 20)

*Itt vagyok?*

Van egy kedves segítő társam és én itt bénázok, keresem hogy hova is írhatnék? Itt a téma, és én csak keresgélek még hova is írjak még? mire kattintsak? de még hányszor írjam le???? nos a hiba nem a készülékben van, talán nálam nem kattognak a kerekek? jaj.


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

Én is köszönöm előre is azt sok hasznos dolgot, amit a többiek feltettek ^^ de még várni kell, míg meg lesz a 20 hsz...


----------



## fonorobert (2011 Október 21)

s


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

akkor én is elkezdem


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

1


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

2


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

3


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

4


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

5


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

6


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

7


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

8


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

9


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

10


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

11


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

12


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

13


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

14


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

15


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

16


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

17


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

18


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

19


----------



## kbanyai (2011 Október 21)

20


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*köszönöm a jó tanácsot*

köszönöm a jó tanácsot


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)




----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)




----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)




----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*öt*

5


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*6*

hat


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*7*

hét


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*nyolc*

8


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*kilenc*

9


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*10*

:d:d:d


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*11*

Az előző nem lett szép


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*12*

:idea::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*13*

13


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*14*

20-6


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*15*

15


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*16*


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*17*

17


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*18*

18


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*19*

Lassan meg van!


----------



## bbzsl (2011 Október 21)

*20*

20!


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Hjkk


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Szia


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

20!


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

20 legyen


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

20-at várok


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Jó az oldal


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Sz


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Szisz


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Hello


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Szisztok


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Helloka


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Szi


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Klassz az oldal


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Tetszik az oldal


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Tetszik minden


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Mmmm


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Kkkk


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Ppp


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Zzzz


----------



## SZISZKA36 (2011 Október 21)

Hhhhd


----------



## Jutka23 (2011 Október 21)

koszonom


----------



## Jutka23 (2011 Október 21)

ok


----------



## Jutka23 (2011 Október 21)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jutka23 (2011 Október 21)

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jutka23 (2011 Október 21)

szsz


----------



## livvi (2011 Október 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Köszönjük a segítséget!


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Csak az emberek olvasnak! /Vavyan Fable/


----------



## butterflygigi (2011 Október 21)

Nagyon köszönöm!Remélem mindenki megtalálja az életben amit keres!Sok sikert mindenkinek


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

Na akkor kezdjük 1


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

És a második!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

És a 3.!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

Itvan a 4.!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

Jön az ötödik!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

Most írom a hatodikat!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

A hetediket!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

Irom máris a nyolcadikat!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

És Most Irom A Kilencediket a 9. az életszámom!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

Na elérkeztünk a feléhez 10!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

11 mennyi van még!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

Írom a tizenkediket!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

A tizeneharmadik!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

A tizennegyedik!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

Már csak 5 itt a 15.!


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

A Tizenhatodik!


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

6


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

A tizenhetedik!


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Ez nagyon nagy segítség. Köszi az oldal szerkesztőjének  Nr1


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

7


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

A 18. már csak kettő juhhúúúú!


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

8


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

9


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

10


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

és a 19. és még egy


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr2


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

11


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

12


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr3


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

A 20. és megvan akkor gyerünk! kiss


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

13


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr4


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

14


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

15


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr5


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

16


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

17


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

18


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

19


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

20


----------



## krisz869 (2011 Október 21)

Na még egy ráadás 21!


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr6


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr7


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr8


----------



## tbea86 (2011 Október 21)

21


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr9


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr10


----------



## Jutka23 (2011 Október 21)

ok


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr11


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr12


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr13


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr14


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr15


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr16


----------



## Jutka23 (2011 Október 21)

ww


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr17


----------



## Jutka23 (2011 Október 21)

aa


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr18


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr19


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Nr20


----------



## afiaf (2011 Október 21)

Még egy Nr21


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

remélem nemsokára befogadtok...


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

jó lenne már látni a sok érdekes témát


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

hosszú idő a negyvennyolc óra, de türelmesen kivárom


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

az imént értem haza, két órát sétáltam az erdőben a kutyánkkal


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

aki egy német juhász kan kutyus, még nincs egy éves


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

örömmel láttuk, hogy esetenként majdnem megemelte a lábát pisilésnél


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

eddig csak négy lábon tudott, de úgy tűnik, meglesz a normál kutyapóz


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

nagyon furcsa, hogy alig 10 hónapos és termetre már egy felnőtt kutyához hasonlít


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

de fejben még kis lüke és bolondos, no és persze nagyon játékos


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

miután hazaértünk még mindig tudott volna játszani, és meg is tette


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

de korán sötétedett, be kellett gyújtani a cserépkályhába


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

imádja a gyújtós aprítást, szakértő fejjel nézegette megint


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

hm, ezek szerint még van pár beírásom a húszig


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

várom haza tesómat is, aki jobb agyféltekés rajzoláson van


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

kíváncsi vagyok, hogy így féltávnál milyen élményekkel ér haza


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

küldött már délután egy mmst a mai teljesítményéről


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

a cipőjét rajzolta le, szerintem szuper lett


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

a pálcikaember rajzokhoz képest nagy haladás


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

oh, már csak két üzenet


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

inkább már csak egy


----------



## kise (2011 Október 21)

hurrá, meg is van mind a húsz, mostmár csak az időnek kell peregnie
szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)




----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

2


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

3


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

4


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

5


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

6


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

7


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

8


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

9


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

10


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

11


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

12


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

13


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

14


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

15


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

16


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

17


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

18


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

19


----------



## Mónika- (2011 Október 21)

húúúúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## Jutka23 (2011 Október 21)

f


----------



## Jutka23 (2011 Október 21)

syep


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

kösz


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

még egyszer


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

one


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

two


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

még mindig nem látom hányat szóltam hozzá


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

three


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

four


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

five


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

six


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

seven


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

1


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

nine


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

2


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

ten


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

3


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

11


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

4


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

14


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

5


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

15


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

6


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

7


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

16


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

8


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

17


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

9


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

18


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

10


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

19


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

11


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

20!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

12


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

13


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

14


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

15


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

16


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

17


----------



## ari6262 (2011 Október 21)

jo uj dolgokkal ismerkedni.


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

18


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

19


----------



## Klaudi10 (2011 Október 21)

20


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

na jó


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

remélem így jó


----------



## ica_75 (2011 Október 21)

ok


----------



## ari6262 (2011 Október 21)

Babzsakfotel kesziteshez tud valaki segitseget adni?


----------



## magnesi (2011 Október 22)

16


----------



## magnesi (2011 Október 22)

13


----------



## magnesi (2011 Október 22)

8


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

köszi!


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

így


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

tényleg


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

meglesz


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

a


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

20


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

hozzászólás


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

ami


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

kell


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

ahhoz


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

hogy


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

mi


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

is


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

teljes


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

jogú


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

tagok


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

lehessünk


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

nem


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

sokára...


----------



## bandikkaa (2011 Október 22)

köszönöm!


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

Lehet, hogy csak minden 5. hozzászólást számolja a rendszer?


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

6


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

7


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

8


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

Ez már a 9.


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

Emberek! 10!


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

11


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

12


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

Egész jól haladok!


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

Büszke vagyok, hogy ilyen értelmes dolgokkal töltöm az időmet.


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

15.


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

Kezdek fáradni, de most már kitartok.


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

A 20 mp. várakozás alatt meditálok, és pihentetem az idegrendszeremet.


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

18


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

Ez az utolsó előtti mai hozzászólásom.


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

20! Csókoltatok mindenkit! A bünti letudva, pedig nem is voltam rossz. )


----------



## NightWalker (2011 Október 22)

NightWalker írta:


> 8


 Most ezt tényleg nem értem  :444:


----------



## tili80 (2011 Október 22)

koszi az infot


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

egy


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

kettő


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

három


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

négy


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

öt


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

Sziasztok! Magyarok


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

hat


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

Sziasztok! Magyarok remélem jól vagytok


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

szombat


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

Sziasztok! Magyarok remélem jól vagytok és mindekinek


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

szia amstel


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

Sziasztok! Magyarok remélem jól vagytok és mindekinek szép napot


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

tegnap elmaradt a világ vége


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

Sziasztok! Magyarok remélem jól vagytok és mindekinek szép napot kívánok


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

Sziasztok! Magyarok remélem jól vagytok és mindekinek szép napot kívánok és most


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

Sziasztok! Magyarok remélem jól vagytok és mindekinek szép napot kívánok és most vissza


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

hozzászólok


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

Sziasztok! Magyarok remélem jól vagytok és mindekinek szép napot kívánok és most vissza számolok


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

Sziasztok! Magyarok remélem jól vagytok és mindekinek szép napot kívánok és most vissza számolok -1


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

mindjárt


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

Szia! madisongrant!


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

mindjárt megvan!


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

már csak 10


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

már csak 9


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

már csak 8


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

*1.*

Sziasztok!


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

már csak 7


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

*2.*

Érti valaki ezt a rendszert?


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

már csak 6


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

5


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

4


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

*3.*

Miért kell 20 üzenet, ha van rá kiskapu?


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

3


----------



## Tigrislány (2011 Október 22)

Köszönöm... Ha van időm, könnyen megy a 20 hozzászólás...  Remélem, hamarosan jobbnál jobb dolgokat tudok letölteni és megosztani Veletek


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

*4.*

.


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

2


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

.


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

1 és start!!!!


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

még pár


----------



## amstelboy (2011 Október 22)

Szia Tigrislány!


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

Több mint röhejes, hogy magammal tárgyalok.


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

itt valóban sok holmi van


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

engem a nyelvtanulás érdekel, és titeket?


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

Gondolom a legtöbben így szedik be az első 20-ast..


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

Ti nem gondoltátok, hogy röhejes?


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

Csak magammal tárgyalok...


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

Nagy szerencse, hogy ilyen illusztris társaságra akadtam..


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

Először izgultam, hogy fogok-e válaszolni magamnak,
de simán megy.
Jó viszonyban vagyunk


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

Ez egészen megtetszett, lehet csinálok saját fórumot, ahova csak én írok.


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

- Na, mit szólok hozzá, milyen jól haladok....
- Hm, valóban.


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

Most,hogy egyedül vagyok beszélhetek a hüvelygombáról, de nem fogok, mert teszek rá nagy ívben, meg van jobb dolgom is.


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

még három .. de kezdem unni


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

nem lehetne a jövőben ez mondjuk csak5?


----------



## foglaltnick (2011 Október 22)

Olvassa ezt valaki valaha?
Vagy csak a helyesírás ellenőrző?


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

most akkor megvan vagy nics a 20?


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

mert még mindig nem enged


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

Hátha valaki olvassa 
"Miért kell a szívünkre hallgatnunk?
Azért, mert ahol a szíved lesz, ott lesz a kincsed is"


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

idézetek Paulo Coelho-tól:
" Egyedül azzal mutathatjuk meg, hogy bízunk Istenben, 
hogy van bennünk bátorság megtenni a lépéseket,
melyeket mindig vágytunk megtenni"


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

" Az angyalokat az látja, aki elfogadja a fényt,
És átszakítja a sötétség szövetségét."
Paulo Coelho: A valkűrök


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

"Ahelyett, hogy átkoznád a helyet, ahová estél,
keresd meg inkább a zuhanás okát"
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

" Az önfeláldozás értelmet ad az életünknek"
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

"Ha akarsz valamit, az egész Mindenség összefog, hogy elérd."
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

"Rájöttem, hogy a keresés ugyanolyan érdekes lehet,
mint maga a találkozás. feltéve, hogy legyőzzük a félelmet"
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

"Senkit se eresszetek útjára úgy,
hogy jobbá ás boldogabbá ne tennétek"
Teréz anya


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

"Soha nem engedtem,
hogy az iskoláztatásom
megzavarja a 
tanulmányaimat"
Mark Twain


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

,, A tapasztalat kegyetlen tanítómester, de az ember akkor is tanul. Istenem, de mennyire. '' (Siena Louis)


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

"Az a nap, amely nevetés
nélkül telik el, elvesztegetett idő"
Charles Chaplin


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

A barátságnak az a lényege, hogy mindig ugyanolyan legyél a barátoddal... Az én barátom úgy fogadjon egy év múltán, egy év távollét után is, ahogy régen. A baráttal mindig ugyanúgy veszed föl a fonalat. A barát, akármi történt közben, az a barátod marad.
Bereményi Géza


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

"A nevetés a lélek ragyogó fényének kivillanása"
Alighieri Dante


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

"Célozd meg a Holdat! Még ha elhibázod is, a csillagok közt landolsz."
Les Brown


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

Akikkel eddig elhitettem, hogy a barátjuk vagyok, azoktól az emberektől, mindegyiktől, azt vártam, és el is értem, hogy ők tegyenek értem valamit. Most temiattad fordul elő velem először életemben, hogy azt mondom valakinek, neked, hogy a barátod vagyok, és azért vagyok a barátod, hogy én tegyek érted valamit.
Szilvási Lajos


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

"A hosszú és jó életet nem évekkel, hanem élményekkel és megismeréssel mérik"
Popper Péter


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

Képzelj magad elé egy magányos bölcset, amint egy sötét úton sétál végig pirkadat előtt, és a kezében tartott lámpással utat mutat embertársainak! Az efféle bölcsek, a világosság hordozói csak azt az utat mutathatják meg neked, amelyet hajlandó vagy követni. Ha letérnek az útról, követőik is irányt tévesztenek. Ha te lennél ez a bölcs, vajon képes lennél-e példáddal utat mutatni az embereknek?
Gandhi


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

“Nem tudom, hogy egyszer az emberiség tudatosan követni fogja-e a szeretet törvényét. De ez nem kell, hogy zavarjon. A törvény működni fog, ahogy a gravitáció is működik, akár elfogadjuk, akár nem. Az, aki felfedezte a szeretet törvényét sokkalta nagyobb tudós volt, mint korunk tudósai. Egyelőre a kutatásaink nem olyan fejlettek, ezért nem lehetséges mindenki számára ennek a megértése.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

“Mindaddig, míg nem érzünk rokonszenvet és szeretetet minden élőlénytársunk iránt, nem mondhatjuk, hogy megértettük az erkölcs törvényét.”
(*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

" Egy ölelés ideális ajándék. Mindenkire illik a mérete, és senki se ellenzi, ha továbbadják."
Hugo Ball


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

“Az emberiséget a szeretet törvénye uralja. Ha az erőszak, azaz a gyűlölet uralkodna már rég kihaltunk volna. És mégis, a tragédiája a dolognak, hogy az úgynevezett civilizált emberek, és nemzetek úgy viselkednek, mintha a társadalom alapja az erőszak lenne.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

“Használd az igazságot az üllődnek, az erőszakmentességet a kalapácsodnak, és utasíts el mindent, ami nem állja ki az igazság üllőjének, és az erőszakmentesség kalapácsának próbáját.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## szorenyi (2011 Október 22)

Köszönet!


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

“A gyáva ember képtelen a szeretet kimutatására, az a bátrak kiváltsága.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

“Önmagunk megtalálásának a legjobb módja, ha elveszünk mások szolgálatában.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## Omariann68 (2011 Október 22)

"Befejezésül még csak azt kívánom nektek, hogy míg csak éltek, legyetek hasonlóak a gyertyához, hogy ti is fényt árasszatok a környezetetekre, minden tettetekben a gyertyaláng szépsége tükröződjék és kötelességetek hű teljesítésében szépet, jót, nemeset cselekedjetek az emberiségért."
Michael Faraday


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

Éveket élhetsz anélkül, hogy igazán élnél, aztán egyszer csak az egész élet belesűrűsödik egyetlen órába.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 22)

Köszönöm mindenkinek a segítséget!!!


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

"Két dolgon nem érdemes mérgelődni: amin tudsz, és amin nem tudsz változtatni!"


----------



## szorenyi (2011 Október 22)

“Sajnos nagyon sokan hiszik azt, hogy a csend olyan űr, amit mindenképp ki kell tölteni még akkor is, ha nincs fontos mondandójuk.” (Nicholas Sparks)


----------



## szorenyi (2011 Október 22)

“Az anya a család szíve, és mosolya a szívverés.” (ismeretlen)


----------



## szorenyi (2011 Október 22)

“A csönd nem csupán a természet hangja, hanem a lélek legbenső szükséglete.” (Tatiosz)


----------



## szorenyi (2011 Október 22)

“Soha nem késő, hogy azzá válj, aki lehettél volna.” (George Eliot)


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

“Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.” (*Alexandre Dumas*)


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

“Az elme önmagában képes a Poklot Mennyé, a Mennyet Pokollá változtatni.” (*John Milton*)


----------



## Hangyal (2011 Október 22)

“Légy hasonló az égen szálló madárhoz…, aki a törékeny
gallyon megpihenve átéli az alatta tátongó mélységet,
mégis vígan énekel, mert bízik szárnyi erejében.”
(*Victor Hugo*)


----------



## MaMark (2011 Október 22)

Szeme akár 
a pokol mélységes 
Mélye... 
Merőfájdalom, 
kivehető.


----------



## MaMark (2011 Október 22)

Ha engeded, 
hogy hidege 
a legmélyedbe érjen, 
Olyan leszel, mint az a szem, 
Kivehetetlen.


----------



## MaMark (2011 Október 22)

Harmatként születtem
Harmatként eltűnők
Ószaka vára s minden amit tettem
Csak álom
Az álomban.


----------



## MaMark (2011 Október 22)

A naptól
Perzselt ég
Termékeny
Könnyet ejt.


----------



## MaMark (2011 Október 22)

De a széltől
Sebzett erdő
Halott
Leveleket ejt.


----------



## MaMark (2011 Október 22)

Mért vagy ily télies?
Jön még a nyár
És a dicsőséges
Gyönyörű ősz.


----------



## MaMark (2011 Október 22)

Ha mint lehullt levéllel
Bánhatnék a szóval,
Mekkora tűz gyúlna
Verseimből.


----------



## MaMark (2011 Október 22)

Azért a felhők,
hogy lehessen égbolt.
Miért az élet?
Hogy jöjjön a halál.


----------



## MaMark (2011 Október 22)

Az idézetek *James Clavell: A Sógun* című könyvéből vannak.


----------



## mandy870724 (2011 Október 22)

A nevetés a dzsem az élet pirítósán


----------



## csocso69 (2011 Október 22)

*Akkor hajrá*

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## csocso69 (2011 Október 22)

Sárga bögre
Görbe bögre


----------



## csocso69 (2011 Október 22)

Ez még csak a 3.


----------



## csocso69 (2011 Október 22)

4 biz oda nem mégy


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

Ez egy vers 20 részre boncolva?!?!Ragyogó ötlet,bocs,koppintom!


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

Félbeszakítani egy ember szavát,mondván,hogy sietek,felér egy cserbenhagyásos gázolással.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

A gonoszság valószínűleg nem más, mint karakterré dermedt gyűlölet.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

Köpönyegét csak a dilettáns forgatja önerejéből,a profik rábízzák a szelekre.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

A felejtésasszív hazugság,de azért romboló.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

Amikor elmék vajúdnak,kérdő mondatok születnek.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

A rettegés nem szelidít,sőt:vaddá lesz tőle az ember.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

Az egészn kis árulások marják szét az embert-mármint azt,aki elköveti.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

Az aforizma-sajnos-a pillanat igazsága.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

Embert csak az ember tud a földhöz kötni ,nem a nehézkedés.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

Egyenes háttal nehezebb terhet cipelni.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

Az ember akkor felnőtt,ha már nem kér kegyelmet.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

Aki nem tud szeretni,az hiába keresi a kulcsot,amellyel belülről magára zárta az ajtót.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

A szelídség:ellenállás.Nem csoda,hogy sokszor fölháborító.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

A szeretet nem ismeri az elmúlást,de az elmúlás-az átkozott!-ismeri őt.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

Az ember lehet bátor-a test soha.Mivel a test őszintébb nálunk.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

A hazugok versenyében az vinné el a pálmát,aki azt állítja:ami a szívén,az a száján.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

A tigris tisztességes-még sohasem akart antilopnak látszani.


----------



## farkasnemeth (2011 Október 22)

Ami megoldhatatlan:hatalom csak annak járna,aki írtózik tőle.


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

*1*

egy


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

2


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

3


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

4


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

5


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

6


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

7


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

8


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

9


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

10


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

11


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

12


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

13


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

14


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

15


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

16


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

17


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

18


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

19


----------



## jungt (2011 Október 23)

20


----------



## zs0ltee (2011 Október 23)

1


----------



## zs0ltee (2011 Október 23)

2


----------



## zs0ltee (2011 Október 23)

3


----------



## zs0ltee (2011 Október 23)

4


----------



## zs0ltee (2011 Október 23)

5


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 23)

Már nem is tudom, hogy hányadiknál járok.


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 23)

17. Az nagyon jó. Már csak 3 kell.


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 23)

Már csak 2.


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 23)

És ez lenne az utolsó.


----------



## gyapi44 (2011 Október 23)

Plusz 1 ráadás.


----------



## graslj (2011 Október 23)

Ez is ehhez a támához tartozik?


----------



## zaunn1979 (2011 Október 23)

ezmiez?


----------



## zaunn1979 (2011 Október 23)

így is lehet?


----------



## mandy870724 (2011 Október 23)

Ne feledd elfeledni a hútlen barátokat, de vésd eszedbe azokat, akik melletted kitartanak.


----------



## Fbtom (2011 Október 23)

6


----------



## Fbtom (2011 Október 23)

Bocsánat, 9.


----------



## mandy870724 (2011 Október 23)

Éljenek a pasik akik elnyertek, lúzerek akik elveszítettek, a mázlisták akik még várnak Rám.


----------



## mandy870724 (2011 Október 23)

Az élet legnagyobb titka és ajándéka amikor két "egyféle " ember találkozik.


----------



## mandy870724 (2011 Október 23)

Addig vagy fiatal, amíg nem veszed túl komolyan magad.(Vavyan Fable)


----------



## zaunn1979 (2011 Október 23)

8 :d


----------



## mandy870724 (2011 Október 23)

Azok a legjobb ajándékok, amelyeket igaz szeretetbe csomagolnak és a szív húrjaival kötnek át.


----------



## mandy870724 (2011 Október 23)

Használd képességeidet és a szívedet se hagyd ki!


----------



## mandy870724 (2011 Október 23)

Nem maradhatsz meg örökké tojásnak vagy kikelsz a tojásból vagy megzápulsz


----------



## mandy870724 (2011 Október 23)

A nevetés a dzsem az élet pirótósán. Ízt ad neki, megőrzi a kiszáradástól, é s megkönnyíti a lenyelését


----------



## mandy870724 (2011 Október 23)

Az élet valódi hősei , odalent a lövészárkokban vannak.


----------



## mandy870724 (2011 Október 23)

19 és


----------



## mandy870724 (2011 Október 23)

Valahányszor kijárod az élet iskoláját, valaki mindig kitalál egy új előadás-sorozatot.


----------



## zaunn1979 (2011 Október 23)

megvan a fele


----------



## zaunn1979 (2011 Október 23)

már nem kell sok


----------



## zaunn1979 (2011 Október 23)

még 3


----------



## zaunn1979 (2011 Október 23)

ez a 19


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

Köszönöm


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

2.


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

Hervay Gizella - Veled vagy nélküled 
Veled vagy nélküled, 
végülis megszületik az ének,
hallod vagy nem hallod,
mindenképp hozzád beszélek. 
Én nem leszek boldogabb,
ha elmondom, amit mondani kell,
de boldogtalan vagyok,
ha nem mondhatom el. 
Hallod vagy nem hallod,
mindenképp hozzád beszélek,
veled vagy nélküled,
végülis megszületik az ének.


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

‎"Nőből vagyok, vállalom. Tolom azt az ajtót, amelyikre egyértelműen az van
írva, hogy HÚZNI. Még jobban nevetek, ha megpróbálom elmagyarázni, min
nevetek. Belépek egy szobába, és elfelejtem, miért mentem. Ha számolok,
szükségem van az ujjaimra. Ha fáj valami, azt eltitkolom azok elől, akiket szeretek. Azt mondom, ez egy hosszú történet, akkor is... ha nem az. Sokkal többet sírok, mint gondolnád. Olyan emberekkel is törődöm, akik nem törődnek velem. A letört köröm fájdalmas. Mindig megpróbálok még gyorsan megcsinálni valamit, mielőtt sípol a mikrosütő  Akkor is figyelek Rád, ha Te nem figyelsz rám...És egy ölelés mindig segít!..."


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

_Majd az éjszakával visszatérek,_
_csupa csillagpor lesz a ruhád._
_Ne bándd, hogy el kell mennem innen,_
_csak betegebb lesz tőlem a Világ._

_Majd minden hazatalál,_
_kisimul bennem._
_Az Álom_
_lehajtja fejét..._

_Nyelvemen olvadó Neved,_
_az Űrben visszhangzik rég..._

_Majd szánni fogják gyönyörű,_
_utolsó halálos tettem,_
_mint álombeli sírást_

_ahogy elfelejtesz engem

_


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

Fáradtságom adom az esti árnynak, 
Színeimet vissza a szivárványnak. 



Megnyugvásom a tiszta, csöndes égnek, 
Mosolygásom az őszi verőfénynek. 



Sok sötét titkom rábízom a szélre, 
Semmit se várva és semmit se kérve. 



Kik üldöztek át tüskén, vad bozóton: 
Kétségeim az örvényekbe szórom. 



A holtom után ne keressetek,
Leszek sehol - és mindenütt leszek.


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

*B. Szabó Károly - Miattad *




maradok mert voltál
s maradsz mert vagyok
így lettünk akaratlan
hallgatag csillagok
kopottan is fénylő oltár
hamvaiban égő zsoltár
porladó égi neszek

miattad voltam minden
mi valaha leszek ​


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

tüdőmben
az utolsó csepp
levegő elég lesz
kimondani
szeretlek


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

Álmaimban eljössz hozzám,
Nem kopogsz az ajtón, ablakon
Otthonosan lépsz szobámba
Ezüst csengő szól a hangodon.

Nem kérdezem, merre jártál,
Szél hozott-e vagy vonat,
Cirógatlak, becézgetlek,
Simogatom angyal arcodat.

Mind ez persze álom csupán
Megcsókolom reggel lábnyomod,
Takaróm magamra húzom
S vérző szívvel tovább álmodom…
​


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

fák lombja sárgul
ködös reggelek járnak
vége a nyárnak​


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

14


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

15


----------



## Fbtom (2011 Október 23)

19,


----------



## Fbtom (2011 Október 23)

azaz egy híján húsz.


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

Nem bánat az, bárhogy sajog a szived,
Ha már tied volt s akkor elveszited.
Nem bánat az, ha csókolt már az ajka
S most más csüng édes szédülésben rajta.
Ha boldog órák, pásztorórák képe
Kisér a puszta, magányos sötétbe,
Mint téli kertbe a szines tavasz -
Nem bánat az.


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

De az a bánat, ha kezét se fogtad,
Álmodba jött csak, csodának, titoknak.
Ha úgy szóltál csak hozzá imádságba,
Dalos fohászba, kérve, sirva, vágyva.
Tied se volt s már életedhez kötve
És akkor, érzed, elveszett örökre
És nem lesz fénye többet éjszakádnak:
Az a bánat.


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

első


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

második


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

harmadik


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

Blackswan


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

negyedik


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

ötödik


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

Én álmodom a rétet, és mellé a zöld mezőt,
Te álmodod a havas csúcsot, s a nap elé a felhőt.
Én álmodom a nyár melegét, a tengert, a virágok illatát
Te álmodod az őszi csendet, és egy lombja vesztett fát
.Én szaladnék a széllel, viharként vadul,
Te ülnél a fűben és néznél szótlanul.
​


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

hatodik


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

Majd ha már én álmodom a felhőt és mögé a napot,
Te a tengerpartot mellé magadtól rajzold,
Ha képzelek csendesen fáradt őszi fákat,
Te lombokkal borítod az összes száraz ágat,
Én nézlek szótlanul, ülök és hallgatok,
Elmondhatod akkor, most már boldog vagyok. ​


----------



## swangazdi (2011 Október 23)

20 és most ?


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

hetedik


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

nyolcadik


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

kilencedik


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

tizedik


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

tizenegyedik


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

tizenkettedik


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

tizenharmadik


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

tizennegyedik


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

tizenötödik


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

tizenhatodik


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

A valódi életben a holtak nem szólnak hozzánk, és a szerelem nem erősebb a bosszúnál. Ahol mi élünk, ott nincsenek oly erős barátságok, amelyekben minden megbocsáttatik.


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

tizenhetedik


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

"Évekig abban a hitben élt, hogy végül a szerelem és az igazság diadalmaskodni fog, de boldog beteljesülés csak a mesében létezik." by Ezel


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

Ha nem tudod, ki is vagy, ne másokat okolj, amiért elfeledted. Ha emlékezni akarsz, mindig másokban kutatsz. Ha emlékezni akarsz, menekülsz önmagad elől, de hiába, mert mindig ugyanott találod majd magad. Az emlékezéshez kell egy támpont, de azt neked kell felismerned.


----------



## BubuA (2011 Október 23)

huszadik


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

A szerelem emléke olyan édes, hogy ha elszakítanak tőle, könnyen önmagunkat is elveszíthetjük. Elfelejthetjük, kik is voltunk, és olyankor legtöbben gyermeki énjüket próbálják felidézni.


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

"Vajon mindenki megérdemli, hogy boldog legyen? Vagy mindenki csak annyira lehet boldog, amennyire megérdemli? " Ez tényleg elgondolkodtató...


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

"Bárkit megölhet az, aki szeret. Van, aki egy pillantásával teszi, vannak, akik ostoba szavakkal, de amíg a gyávák csókokkal ölnek, addig a bátrak karddal támadnak. Van, akinek a kezét a vágy vezeti, és van, akinek a kezét a pénz. Létezik nagyon hosszú szerelem, és van egészen rövid. Van, aki feladja, és van, aki veszít."


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

"A szerelem ugyanolyan, mint a gyűlölet. Bármit teszel, nem tudsz szabadulni tőle."


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

"Aki bizonytalan, a szerelemben is bizonytalan. Így azt soha nem leli meg."


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

"
Az első bűn, amit elkövetsz, olyan, mint a hű szerelmes: várja, hogy visszatérj hozzá."


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

"Amikor elkezdődik az utolsó játszma, mindenki az ellenfeled, ott már nem hibázhatsz! Ha nincs tökéletes lapod, azonnal el kell dobnod!"


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

"A mesék hazudnak. Azt mondják, szerelemtől nem lesz arannyá a vadállat szíve. A szerelmes ember feledékeny, elfelejti, kicsoda - egy időre. A mesék hazudnak. Amikor eljön a hajnal, a hercegnők visszatérnek első szerelmükhöz, a vadállatok pedig önmagukhoz. "


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

"Legszebb napjaimnak egyike te vagy nekem talán. Te, aki velem örültél, velem sírtál, velem szerettél, aki a szívemnek éltél."


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

"Igen, lehet, hogy nem működik. Én nem az életedet kérem tőled, Ezel, csak hogy ezt hagyd itt, és legyél mellettem! Gyere velem! Próbáljunk meg valamit együtt, álmodjunk közösen! (...) Hát nem érted? Végre azt érzem tizenkét év után, hogy újra van szívem. Hogy a rossz, bűnös, rideg szívem életre kelt, és csakis miattad. És talán önzés, de ezt még érezni akarom, veled vagy nélküled. Ha nem jössz, én akkor is ezzel a szívvel szeretnék tovább élni! Az utolsó percig várok rád!"


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

"Ahhoz, hogy megszerezz valamit, néha olyasmikről is le kell mondanod, amiket nagyon szeretsz."


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

"Mindenki titkol valamit, és mindenki társat keres magának a titkaihoz, hogy legyen egy cinkosa, akivel együtt cipelhetik ezt a terhet, aki néha megfordul és emlékezteti. Erre pedig a legjobb társ mindig egy idegen, mert egy idegennek elmondani a titkainkat kicsit olyan érzés, mintha egy letakart tükörben néznénk magunkat."


----------



## mazsola656 (2011 Október 23)

"
Elmúltak azok az idők, hogy szegény szerencsétlenként pityeregjek. Nem vagyok a húgát gyászoló, a szerelmét visszavágyó tehetetlen nő, és nem vagyok az aggódó, a bosszúra éhes asszony, aki dühében fel alá járkál. Nem vagyok se lány, se társ, sem anya, nem vagyok bűnbánó, szomorú, megfélemlített vagy épp kilátástalan. Soha nem is voltam. Mind csak álarc, egy játék."


----------



## graslj (2011 Október 23)

Nagyon Jó Az Oldal!!!!!


----------



## graslj (2011 Október 23)

*Az ezoritikus téma az nagyon jó*

már látom előre...
itt fogom tölteni az estémet!


----------



## graslj (2011 Október 23)

*Az ezoritikus téma az nagyon jó*

Ez a honlap nagyon király!


----------



## graslj (2011 Október 23)

*Erich von Däniken filmjeit keresem*

Erich von Däniken filmjeit várnám a feltőltését.


----------



## graslj (2011 Október 23)

*Erich von Däniken*

ITTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

8


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

csatlakozom borcsa-22 höz mert kell a hozzászólás


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

jó neked én meg fogyni


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

én nem tudok sokat inni


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

inkább veszem a boltba, mert talán kevesebb fogy és nem hízunk annyit


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

én nem szeretem a bort


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

tetszik kisanci hozzászólása


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

fogynék csak nem tudok


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

ki próbálta a Hoodia kapszulát ?


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

nekem semmit nem segített


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

olyan maradtam , mint voltam


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

a borsodi biztos nem !


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

1anyóka hozzászólása nagyon hasznos


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

sok jó dolog van itt


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

a fütyülős a legjobb pálinka !


----------



## JOEI (2011 Október 23)

de egy jó házi sem elvetendő


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

A mosoly ,csak egy pillanatig él, de az emléke örökké megmarad.


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

Az egymásra forított idő a szeretet igazi mértéke.


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

A zseni ura a káosznak. A többieknek rendet kell tartaniuk.


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

Legyen kényelmes cipőd és ágyad ,mert ha nem az egyikben vagy , akkor a másikban.


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

Napi 4 ölelés kell a túléléshez, 8 a szinten maradáshoz, és 12 a gyarapodáshoz.


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

Ha valaki sikeres akar lenni ,akkor hibái számát meg kell dupláznia.


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

A legjobb ötletek viccnek indulnak. Igyekezz a lehető legviccesebben gondolkodni.


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

Az a probléma a saját magunkat lelkesítő szavakkal,hogy a szívünk mélyén tudjuk : nem igazak.


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

Aki pénzt veszít,sokat veszíthet, aki a lelkesedését veszíti el, az mindenét elveszíti.


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

kávézni jó !


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

Szép az ősz, de szebb a nyár !


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

Már csak 4 és megvan a 20


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

Olyan korban élünk, amely bővelkedik a fölösleges eszmékben, de híján van a szükségeseknek.


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

szuper ez az oldal !!!


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

Fájón nélkülözni azt, akit szeretünk ,áldás ahhoz képest , hogy együtt kell élnünk olyasvalakivel, akit gyűlölünk.


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

Szeresd az állatokat.


----------



## B.Brigitta (2011 Október 23)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## B.Brigitta (2011 Október 23)

nekem még16 van


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

Köszi az ötletet!!!


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)




----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

3


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

4


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

5


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

6


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

7


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

8


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

9


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

10!


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

11


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

12


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

13


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

14


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

15!


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

16 vagy már 20?, azt írja ki...


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

na jó, még írok párat, h biztos meglegyen...


----------



## danceforever (2011 Október 23)

18


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Jó reggelt


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Ma hétfő van


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Itt ülök az irodában, és dolgozom


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Dolgoznék, de nincs kuncsaft


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Remélem, hamar változni fog


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Már megreggeliztem


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Lassan telik az idő


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Remélem, valamelyik kollegám hamarosan bejön


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

9 óra 35 perc


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Sokat fórumozok


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Várok egy fontos e-mailt


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Remélem, ma megjön


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

A jövő évi nyaralásról


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Tudom, még korai


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Még mindig senki


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

9 óra 40


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Esik az eső


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Borus az ég


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Mindenhol ilyen az idő?


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Remélem, javulni fog


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)




----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)




----------



## adba12 (2011 Október 24)

Köszi


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

13.....hétfő.......de legalább a hajam jól tart........


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

14......a testem lassan megfeszül...agytekervényeim szépen elernyednek...megerőltet a zombi lét...


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

15...rajzolok egy kört és beleállok.....csak azért is...


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

16......nem, fogok semmit sem kitalálni a huszadikra....kifogyom...


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

17......egyáltalán hova írjam.....hmmm...lehet leírom egy lapra.


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

18. kezdek ideges lenni..........kellene téma.....a huszadiknak különlegesnek kell lennie................mint a 0.-dik születésnapnak.....


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

19.....a könnyeimmel küszködöm..........az ajtóban állok.


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

20. Köszönöm a családomnak...barátaimnak.....és mindenkinek aki szurkolt..........a megkezdett úton haladok tovább...még egyszer köszönöm...béke legyen veletek.


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

a


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

b


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

c


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

d


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

Kecskemét 9.5C, borult


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

[font=&quot]—[/font]


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

Debrecenbe kéne menni


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

Jobb volna értelmesebb posztokat is írni


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

Igaz


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

Köszönöm!!


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

Mindenkinek köszönöm aki segített!!!


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

alma


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

6


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

*Egyszerűen dobd el a szégyen egész fogalmát, és sose ítélj meg semmit.*


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

hideg van


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

10


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

11


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

12


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

13


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

14


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

15


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

Már alig várom


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

jajjjjj17


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

óóóóóóóóóóó már 18


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

és a19.


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

ááááááááááááááááááés a 20.lálálá)))


----------



## edit00 (2011 Október 24)

Nem is olyan egyszerű


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

Nagyon jók ..


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

1 na véééééééééégre ,,


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

jézusom


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

remélem jó lesz


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

szépen süt a napocska


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

mindjárt 7


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

megtanulok számolni


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

türelem rózsát terem


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

tíz tiszta víz


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

na már csak 10 kell


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

visszaszámlálás kezdődik


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

8


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

7


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

6


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

na már csak 5 kell


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

4


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

mindjárt finish


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

2


----------



## Dorka114 (2011 Október 24)

20 áááááááááá de jó


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

*Bródy János: Ha én rózsa volnék*

Ha én rózsa volnék, nem csak egyszer nyilnék,


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Minden évben négyszer virágba borulnék,


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Nyílnék a fiúnak nyilnék én a lánynak


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Az igaz szerelemnek és az elmúlásnak.


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Ha én kapu volnék, mindig nyitva állnék,


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Akárhonnan jönne, bárkit beengednék,


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Nem kérdezném tőle, hát téged ki küldött,


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Akkor lennék boldog, ha mindenki eljött.


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Ha én ablak volnék, akkora nagy lennék,


----------



## Debilke (2011 Október 24)

_*Kedves Zsuzsanna! 
*
Köszönöm ezt a jó ötletet és a lehetőséget! _


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Hogy az egész világ láthatóvá váljék,


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Megértő szemekkel átnéznének rajtam,


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Akkor lennék boldog, ha mindent megmutattam.


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Ha én utca volnék, mindig tiszta lennék,


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Minden áldott este fényben megfürödnék,


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

És ha egyszer rajtam lánckerék taposna,


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Alattam a föld is sírva beomolna.


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Ha én zászló volnék, sohasem lobognék,


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Mindenféle szélnek haragosa lennék,


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

Akkor lennék boldog, ha kifeszítenének,


----------



## hrejto (2011 Október 24)

S nem lennék játéka mindenféle szélnek.


----------



## Debilke (2011 Október 24)

_Bródy János *örök életű* - "útmutató" klasszikusa....... _


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

sdf


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

2


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

3


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

4


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

5


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

6


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

7


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

8


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

10


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

11


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

12


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

13


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

14


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

15


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

16


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

17


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

18


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

19


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

20


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

21


----------



## asssa (2011 Október 24)

22


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Nincsen apám, se anyám, se istenem, se hazám, se bölcsőm, se szemfedőm, se csókom, se szeretőm.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

A líra: logika; de nem tudomány.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Korán vájta belém fogát a vágy, mely idegenbe tévedt. Most rezge megbánás fog át: várhattam volna még tiz évet.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Jogállamban a pénz a fegyver.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Gyönyörűt láttam, édeset, elképzeltem egy gyenge rózsát. Elbámészkodtam s rám esett, mint nagy darab kő, a valóság.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Bensőnk odvába bútt a hálás hűség, a könny lángba pereg - űzi egymást a bosszuállás vágya s a lelkiismeret.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

S mert a nemzetekből a szellem nem facsar nedves jogokat, hát uj gyalázat egymás ellen serkenti föl a fajokat.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Gyönge a testem: óvja félelem! De én a párom mosolyogva várom, mert énvelem a hűség van jelen az üres űrben tántorgó világon!


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Kedvesem betegen szunnyad e hajnalon. Nyugodj most, szerelem, szeress most, nyugalom.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Miben hisztek, ti makacs égitestek, hogy föllobogva lángokkal egymásnak nem estek, csak kerülitek egymást óvakodva?


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Fölszív a vágy, mint patakot a hőség. Mind mélyebbről bugyog e szerelem. El nem apadnék, nehogy keserü könnyed gyüljön tengerré szilaj öleden.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Én istent nem hiszek s ha van, ne fáradjon velem; majd én föloldozom magam; ki él, segít nekem.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Boldog hazug, kinek van Istene, ki rettenetes, de maga a jóság; kinek sebet kap reszkető keze, ha leszakítja a tilalmas rózsát.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Világomon, mint üvegen át hallgattam uj álmod madara dalát. Azt hittem, annyi az ének, amennyi a magány üvegének vastag tábláin átszüremlik.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

S ha én nem szólnék, kinyögné a szájam: bár lennétek ily bűnösök mindnyájan, hogy ne maradjak egész egyedül.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Bűnről fecseg, ki cselekedni gyáva!


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Komor ég alatt üldögélek, mint hajléktalan a híd alatt. Mindentől fölmentem magamat, mert nem lesz utolsó ítélet.


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

*hi*

:d


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> a topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Botot faragtál, ábrákkal tele, beszélt a nyele, aztán meguntad. Igy volt? S eldobtad, ahogy az égbolt az unt csillagot ejti le. Én fölvettem és rádhuztam vele.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

El vagyok veszve, azt hiszem. Hallom, amint fölöttem csattog, ver a szivem.


----------



## pralipe (2011 Október 24)

Tündöklik, mint a gondolat maga, a téli éjszaka.


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

na végre sikerült.


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

Ha vigasztalni akarsz, szíveddel vigasztalj, ne a Bibliával, mert a Biblia itt van az én kezemben is.


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

A terhet annak kell vinnie, aki tudja, hogy a terhet vinni kell.


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

Aki felebarátját nem találja meg, elveszíti önmagát. (Karl Rahner)


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

Mert képesek vagyunk a szeretetre – lényünk Isten képét és hasonlatosságát hordozza magában. (Georges Bernanos)


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

Arra születtünk, hogy őszintén és szabadon szeressünk: tehát valami olyat kell adnom a másiknak, ami az én igazi valómhoz tartozik. (Thomas Merton)


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

Nem tudod, milyen nehéz az a teher, amelyet nem te cipelsz. (Afrikai mondás)


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

Nem parancsol az Írás mást, mint szeretetet. Nem is kárhoztat mást, mint gyűlölséget. (Szent Ágoston)


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

A szeretet útján válik a hit keresztényivé. Szeretet nélkül olyan, mint az ördög hite. (Szent Ágoston)


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

Biztos vagyok abban, hogy sem térbeli távolság, sem halál vagy távollét szét nem választhatja azokat, akiket egy lélek éltet, egy szeretet fűz össze. (Szent Bernát)


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

Néha olyannyira szeretnénk angyalokká válni, hogy elfelejtünk emberekként viselkedni. (Szalézi Szent Ferenc)


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

Valamely embert szeretni ezt jelenti: úgy látni őt, ahogy Isten elgondolta. (Dosztojevszkij)


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

Szeressük embertársunkat: vagy azért, mert jó, vagy azért, hogy jó legyen. (Szent Ágoston


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

A szeretet azokat a könnyeket is meglátja, amelyeket nem sírtak el, és azokat a kéréseket is meghallja, amelyeket nem mertek kimondani. (Szent-Gály Kata)


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

Azt a szót, amely rajtad segíthet, te nem mondhatod ki saját magad számára. (Abesszin közmondás


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

Elég baj az embernek, ha nem szeretik eléggé. De még annál is sokkal nagyobb baj, ha nincs, aki szeresse. (Rónay György)


----------



## feketem (2011 Október 24)

Ha beláthatnánk ellenségeink lelkébe, annyi szomorúságot és szenvedést találnánk, hogy megenyhülnénk irányukban. (H. W. Longfellow)


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Köszönet a segítségért


----------



## Vörösbegy 007 (2011 Október 24)

Megszülettünk hirtelen,
egyikünk sem kérte,
kérve kérünk,szép jelen,
meg ne büntess érte.

Devecseri Gábor verssorai


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz, köszönet a topikhoz


----------



## Vörösbegy 007 (2011 Október 24)

Meg kell tanulnunk vágyakozni az után, ami a miénk.
Simone Weil


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

Azért vállalok felelősséget - amit mondok. Nem azért, amit te értesz.


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,A röpdolgozatok valóságos gyilkosok. Áldozatra várva lesben állnak, rettegést keltenek a prédában, és már-már elképzelhetetlen hatalommal ruházzák fel a vadászt.'' 
Nora Roberts


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,Optimista az, aki azt hiszi, hogy a légy a szobában a kijáratot keresi.''
George Jean Nathan


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,Ebben a városban szép számmal akadnak súlyos gondok. Hogy mindjárt a legkisebbet vegyem elő, elegendő felrónom az utcák légkondicionálásának hiányát.'' Vavyan Fable -- érdemes olvasni


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,A világvége az emberiség által generált folyamat, nem pedig egy dátum.'' Vavyan Fable


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,Bomba biznisz a fegyvergyártás. A mérnökök kifejlesztik a bármin áthatoló lövedéket, aztán az ennek ellenálló védőruhát, majd az ezen is átfúródó golyót, meg persze az újabbaknak is fittyet hányó páncélt - és így tovább és tovább, a kihalásig.'' Vavyan Fable


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,Ki nem állhatom mások társaságát. Csak magamat bírom elviselni, s olykor még ebben is szünetet tartok!'' megintcsak Vavyan Fable


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,Némelykor milyen agyafúrtan megbonyolítjuk az életünket, amikor az gubancmentesen is elég érdekfeszítő lehetne.'' Vavyan Fable


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

egy kis Csárdáskirálynő:

,, -Mióta lesek a csodára trallalla melyért a szív remeg?
-Kár arra időt pazarolni trallalla csodák ma nincsenek!
-A házasság az ilyen csoda trallalla két szív egy dobbanás!
-Csak eleinte van az ott is trallalla de aztán ó be más!
-Hát hol van az a csodavilág trallalla ahol mindig csók terem a fán?
-Túl tulipiros telepen trallalla s az Óperencián!''


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,Túl az Óperencián boldog leszünk.
Túl az Óperencián csókra éhezünk.
Túl az Óperencián lesz mesés tanyánk.
Túl az Óperencián fészek vár reánk.''


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 24)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit !
Bár én sem élek Kanadában,de épp ezért/vagy, ennek ellenére szeretettel üdvözlöm az ott élő magyarokat.


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,-De megesik a férjjel ott is trallalla a hámból hogy kirúg!
-A férjek kiről kegyed beszél trallalla de furcsa kisfiúk!
-A feleség az csak ül otthon trallalla és stikkel és imád.
-S ha kimaradsz nincs egyéb dolga trallalla csak szépen várni rád.
-Ez így van és nem változhatik trallalla Pesten úgy mint Bergengócián!
-Túl tulipiros terepen trallalla s az Óperencián!''


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,Szeretnék regényhős lenni: az író derekasan elrendezné tornyosuló gondjaimat, s végül elvonulhatnék a jól megérdemelt nyugalomba.'' újra Vavyan Fable


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,Az asszony összetör,megkínoz,meggyötör.
Az asszony tönkretesz, vigyázz,hogy el ne vessz!
Az asszony nagy veszély, mely egyre nő,nő,nő,nő!
Vigyázz csak vigyázz az asszonyoktól félj!''


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

''én s a cicám, mi csak elkocogunk
Friss örömet csak a jó szív ád
Vesszen a pénz, de a csók mi vár
Gyerünk, tubicám, se kocsink se lovunk,
én s a cicám, mi csak elkocogunk
Hervad a pénz, ez a csúf virág
Üsse a kő, a miénk a világ!'' Luxemburg grófja


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,Életen át,éveken át vagy egy éjszakán,
mindegy,hogy meddig tart ,futunk a nő után!
Életen át,éveken át vagy egy éjszakán,
mindegy,hogy meddig tart ,futunk a nő után!
Futunk a nő után!'' Drakula, musical


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,Olyan a lét,mintha nem is lenne,
élem a nappalt,de várom az éjt.
Titkos rejtély csábít benne,
vágyom a rosszat, vágyom a kéjt.
A férfi,kit álmomban láttam,
csak rám vár némán.'' Drakula, musical


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

,,Egy fiú és egy lány,régen történt,
gyermekek voltak,és játszottak még.
Aztán volt ott egy csók,és nem volt többé kislány,
csak a Temze part ismerte kettejük titkát.''


----------



## Evlinke (2011 Október 24)

köszönömmkösznömm


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Köszönet a jó tanácsért


----------



## csöpi71 (2011 Október 24)

Kufirc kösziiiiii !!!


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Dolgozni csak pontosan szépen ahogy csillag megy az égen úgy érdemes


----------



## csöpi71 (2011 Október 24)

Aj jaj feketevonat...


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Ecc pecc kimehetsz holnapután bejöhetsz cérnára cinegére ugorj cica az egérre fuss!


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Hull a szilva a fáról most jöttem a tanyáról


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Egy megérett a meggy


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Három majd haza várom


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Négy, biz oda nem mégy


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Öt leesett a köd


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Hat, hasad a pad


----------



## idisz (2011 Október 24)

[FONT=&quot]Október, ber, ber,ber
Fázik benne az ember

[/FONT]


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Hét ........


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Nyolc , üres a polc


----------



## idisz (2011 Október 24)

[FONT=&quot]Kelep, kelep, gólymadár,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Itt van az ősz, elmúlt a nyár.[/FONT]


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Kilenc, kis Ferenc


----------



## idisz (2011 Október 24)

[FONT=&quot]Csóka, csóka, vess diót,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]én is vetek mogyorót.[/FONT]


----------



## idisz (2011 Október 24)

[FONT=&quot]Gólya, fecske hamar elment,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]várhatjuk a hideg telet.[/FONT]


----------



## idisz (2011 Október 24)

[FONT=&quot]Esik eső, csepereg,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]a kisegér kesereg.[/FONT]


----------



## Ica1 (2011 Október 24)

Tíz, tiszta víz


----------



## idisz (2011 Október 24)

[FONT=&quot]Esik eső ujujjuj,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hozzá még a szél is fúj.[/FONT]


----------



## idisz (2011 Október 24)

[FONT=&quot]Csirr-csurr, csepergő,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]esik, esik az eső.[/FONT]


----------



## idisz (2011 Október 24)

[FONT=&quot]Szelet fúvó szeptember,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Szüretelő október[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Telelő november.[/FONT]


----------



## idisz (2011 Október 24)

[FONT=&quot]Későn ébred[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]már a Nap,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]nem sürgeti[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]pittypalatty.[/FONT]​


----------



## zsavid (2011 Október 25)

Nem értem mire szolgál ez a 20 hozzászólás korlát? 
Ezt nem tudná valaki megmondani?


----------



## hope1106 (2011 Október 25)

udvozlet angliabol koszonet a topicert!


----------



## hope1106 (2011 Október 25)

butasag az biztos


----------



## hope1106 (2011 Október 25)

Ha egyesevel kuldod, nekem az is jo. Vagy van mas gubanc is?


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

Munkában?


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

Ha igen, figyelj!


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

Tippek a mai napra


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

1.


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

Munka után


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

soppingolás


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

mosás


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

toppik hozzászólások


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

csevegés a barátokkal


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

vacsora?


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

kell az nekem?


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

jó lenne kihagyni


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

receptek?


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

ötletek?


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

tea


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

pirítós


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

sajt


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

2. hírek böngészése


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

Tv


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)

alvás


----------



## Fru75 (2011 Október 25)

*siker*

Sziasztok!

Megszenvedtem az első hozzászólással, nem érkezett meg az aktiváló e-mail a postafiókomba, még szerencse, hogy az e-mail cím megváltoztatásával újra kellett aktiválni az e-mail címet!


----------



## Fru75 (2011 Október 25)

ezek szerint ide is lehet a 20 hozzászólást írni


----------



## gyovai (2011 Október 25)




----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 25)

1


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 25)

2


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 25)

3


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 25)

4


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 25)

5


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 25)

6


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 25)

7


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 25)

8


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 25)

9


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 25)

10


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

akor én is elkezdenék számolni


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

mennyi is?


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

3-nál tartok


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

4


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

5-ös szólás


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

itt a hatos!


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

és a hetes


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

majd a 8-as!


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

és aztán a kilences is!


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

10-es


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

11


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

12-es is


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

ittvan aaaaaaaa 13


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

majd a 14


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

15


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

és a tizen hatos is!


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

ismét itt a 17 versenyző


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

és követi a 18-as sebesen!!!!


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

és nem utolsó sorban a 19


----------



## banyaine2 (2011 Október 25)

és győzött a 20-as számjegy!!!


----------



## mariama (2011 Október 25)

*Ellső hozzászólások*

Nagyon tetszik azoldal . Szeretnék minél előbb tag lenni , sén is megosztom tapasztalataimat veletek . Egy drámapedagógus


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

Nagyon szuper az oldal.


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

Remélem gyorsan sikerül taggá válnom.


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

És amennyiben tudok, segíteni nektek.


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

Hű, ez még csak a tizedik üzenetem. )) Még 10!


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

Majdcsak sikerül.


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

Még egy kis kitartással....


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

írogatással....


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

gondolkodással...


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

türelemmel....


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

még 5 üzivel...


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

néggyel....


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

hárommal... és 1 perccel


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

kettővel....


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

és az utolsóval!?????


----------



## maryca79 (2011 Október 25)

Na jó, itt egy bónusz is.


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok, minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## mariama (2011 Október 25)

a


----------



## mariama (2011 Október 25)

sziasztok


----------



## mariama (2011 Október 25)

jó, hogy van ez a segítő fórum.


----------



## gyongyos80 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok! A feltöltéshez kötelező képeket csatolni?


----------



## smaragd52 (2011 Október 25)

Ez a nyálkás, esős időjárás, ami Magyarországon van, nagyon egészségtelen.


----------



## smaragd52 (2011 Október 25)

Asztmás vagyok, s a kerületünkben sóterápium nyílt. Már háromszor voltam, s úgy érzem, használ.


----------



## smaragd52 (2011 Október 25)

Szép napokat kívánok minden kedves fórumozónak a rossz időjárás ellenére!


----------



## smaragd52 (2011 Október 25)

Milyen témájú filmeket kedveltek? Én leginkább a romantikus vígjátékokat, a filmdrámákat, a kosztümös filmeket.


----------



## smaragd52 (2011 Október 25)

Imádom a gyümölcsöket. Ma megettem 8 fügét.


----------



## smaragd52 (2011 Október 25)

Imádom a tengert, de az idén nem jutottam el.


----------



## smaragd52 (2011 Október 25)

Szüleim Betti kutyusa nagyon szeret engem. Mikor náluk vagyok, éjszaka belopódzik a szobába, ahol alszom, s a lábamhoz fekszik.


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

őőő


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

macilaci


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

jónak tűnik ez a fórum


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

angliában élők nem készítettek hasonlót?


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

az időjárásról:


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

amikor angliába költöztem


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

azt hittem, rosszabb idő lesz, mint otthon


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

erre októberben első napjaiban


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

mikor odahaza 10 fok volt


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

itt a tengerben lubickoltam és élveztem a 25 fokos időt


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

nemrég fagypont alatt volt reggelente otthon


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

itt 6 fok alá január-februárban van hideg


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

akkor is csak 1-2 hétig


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

előző januárban volt 15 fok is


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

kezdem megkedvelni a globális felmelegedést


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

ha a tengerek szintje ilyen ütemben emelkedik, Mo-nak hamarosan szintén tengerpartja lesz


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

hódítás nélkül


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

azonban köszönettel tartozom


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

mindazoknak, akik vették a fáradtságot, és létrehozták ezt a fórumot


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

és azoknak, akik feltöltötték a sok jóságot, aminek hamarosan nekiesek


----------



## mrsanyee (2011 Október 25)

köszi!


----------



## Habar (2011 Október 26)

Köszi


----------



## Dkoroknai (2011 Október 26)

007


----------



## Astrid. (2011 Október 26)

Sose félj, hogy holnap eljön a világvége, mert Ausztráliában már holnap van...


----------



## Astrid. (2011 Október 26)

Egy kutya az egyetlen olyan lény, mely jobban szeret téged, mint sajátmagát!


----------



## Astrid. (2011 Október 26)

Vitát csak egy módon nyerhetsz - ha elkerülöd.


----------



## Astrid. (2011 Október 26)

Ha az irány helyes, azt automatikusan megérzed... Alapvetően, ha töprengened kell egy döntésen, több mint valószínű, hogy rossz úton vagy.


----------



## Astrid. (2011 Október 26)

Az egyetlen dolog, amit az emberi természetről biztosan tudunk, az hogy változik.


----------



## Astrid. (2011 Október 26)

A hullám elcsitul, de az óceán megmarad.


----------



## Astrid. (2011 Október 26)

Aki ismeri az embereket, az okos. Aki ismeri önmagát, felvilágosodott. Aki másokat legyőz, az erős. Aki magát győzi le, hatalmas.


----------



## Astrid. (2011 Október 26)

Nincs fehér és fekete, minden relatív, az egyetlen kérdés, hogy képes vagy-e a sötétebb dolgokat is világosabbnak látni...


----------



## kriszti224 (2011 Október 26)

Dd


----------



## kriszti224 (2011 Október 26)

13.30


----------



## Sakumo (2011 Október 26)

"Fiatal nőt tartanak az őrök a vádlottak padján. Tartják, mert… már képtelen megállni a saját lábán. Ritka látvány ez, be kell vallanom. Csoda, hogy még egyáltalán életben van. A próbatételek, amiket el kellett viselnie többnyire megölik a bűnösöket, de az ő szemében, még mindig lángol a sátántól csent pokoli tűz. Nem felel, egyetlen kérdésre sem… talán már nem is tud."


----------



## aranybanyasz (2011 Október 26)

Sziasztok!

Egy ideje már olvasgatom a fórumot, annyira jó látni ennyi jó embert egy helyen!
Gandhi mondta egykor:

"Képzelj magad elé egy magányos bölcset, amint egy sötét úton sétál végig pirkadat előtt, és a kezében tartott lámpással utat mutat embertársainak! Az efféle bölcsek, a világosság hordozói csak azt az utat mutathatják meg neked, amelyet hajlandó vagy követni. Ha letérnek az útról, követőik is irányt tévesztenek. Ha te lennél ez a bölcs, vajon képes lennél-e példáddal utat mutatni az embereknek?"


Szép napot!


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 26)

11


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 26)

12


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 26)

13


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 26)

14


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 26)

15


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 26)

16


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 26)

17


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 26)

18


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 26)

19


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 26)

20


----------



## Eisti (2011 Október 26)

21


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

itt vagyok.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Kell 20 hozzaszolast irnom.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Szoval mizu itt a forumon?


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Remelem mindenki jol erzi itt magat.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

En meg csak most kezdem.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Remelem nem baj?


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Szoval üdvözlök mindenki hataron innen es tul.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Engem inkabb a zenei dolgok erdekelnek.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Termeszetesen minden mas is, de a legjobban a zene.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

hmm, mit irjak még?


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Talan azt, hogy nem jut eszembe semmi.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Vagy mégis?


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Jó, hogy vannak ilyen fórumok.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Köszönet mindenkinek, akinek ebben része van.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Persze annak is, aki csak hozzajárul.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Talán az egész világnak.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

hmm...


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Már megint semmi.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Már csak 5 hozzászólás.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Elkezdődhet a visszaszámlálás.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Nehéz ez csak úgy irni valamit.


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

...de hát mi könnyű manapság?


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

De meg van és ez a fő!!!


----------



## tomascs74 (2011 Október 26)

Sőtt, még rá is teszek egy lapáttal. Sziasztok!


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

*Köszi a tájékoztatást...*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

Szia mit írjak?


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

??


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

Minnél hamarabb kéne a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

még 16 kell


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

már csak 15


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

ez milyen unalmas így


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

...


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

valaki tudja mire jó ez?


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

senki?


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

már csak 10 kell


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

...bla-bla-bla


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

egyszer volt...


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

hol nem volt...


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

még 6 hátra van


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

Már közel a vég


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

hm


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

3


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

2


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

1 és vége!!!


----------



## Szabocsilike1 (2011 Október 26)

kész


----------



## aranybanyasz (2011 Október 26)

újraindul a játék!


----------



## aranybanyasz (2011 Október 26)

1


----------



## aranybanyasz (2011 Október 26)

2


----------



## aranybanyasz (2011 Október 26)

3


----------



## aranybanyasz (2011 Október 26)

4


----------



## aranybanyasz (2011 Október 26)

5


----------



## aranybanyasz (2011 Október 26)

6


----------



## aranybanyasz (2011 Október 26)

7


----------



## gszandra (2011 Október 26)

Ez de jó!


----------



## moczaslehel (2011 Október 27)

kanada mey reszen elsz??


----------



## moczaslehel (2011 Október 27)

*Kanada*

Hello ! ha valaki kanadaban el , es tudna tanacsot adni , hogyan talalhatok meg valakit az kerem irjon !

Koszonom.


----------



## turulfioka (2011 Október 27)

Köszönöm!


----------



## turulfioka (2011 Október 27)

Kanadába magyar vízum nélkül utazhat?


----------



## turulfioka (2011 Október 27)

Szavazzunk arról, melyik emberevő nemzetség szigetére küldjünk legfölsőbb szintű kormánydelegációt!


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

Hand = have a nice day


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

FYI = For Your Information


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

IDK = I do not know


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

DIY = Do it Yourself


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

YFS - Young Free and Single


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

KIT = Keep in Touch


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

LOL = Laught Out Loud


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

LOL = Log Off Looser


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

IMO = In My Opinion


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

LOL = Lots of Love


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

MYOB - Mind Your Own Business


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

BFN - Bye for Now


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

SIT = Stay in Touch


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

CW2CU - Can`t wait to see you


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

Woman dont admit their age, men dont act theirs.


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

Some days you are the dog and sometimes you are the tree...


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

Hard work pays of in the future, lazyness pays of now...


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

If it is too loud, you are too old...


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

We are the people our parents warned us about...


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

Today is the day you worried about yesterday.


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

Do not disturb. I am already disturbed.


----------



## ngng (2011 Október 27)

Out of mind. Back in five minutes.


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

köszi


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

ennyi


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 Október 28)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

Sziasztok,

köszönöm a sok segítséget és tanácsot.
jasztok,


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

Nothing else matters....


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

Jó egy közösséghez tartozni... főleg a mai világban, amikor mindenkit magára hagynak és egyedül van.


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"Keresem az utam
Néha keresem a bajt
És keresem azt, aki engem akart
Akinek engem küldött
Akit nekem szánt az ég" Ákos


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"I don't know what's worth fighting for
Or why I have to scream.
I don't know why I instigate
And say what I don't mean.
I don't know how I got this way
I know it's not alright.
So I'm breaking the habit,
I'm breaking the habit
Tonight" Linkin Park


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"All by myself
I don't need anyone at all
I know I'll survive
I know I'll stay alive,
All on my own
I don't need anyone this time
It will be mine
No one can take it from me
You'll see" Madonna


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"Nézz rám, és most láss bennem mást,
Mint mit eddig láttál: eszmélj föl!
Mintha egy álom érne véget,
Úgy ébredsz majd az életből." Ákos


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"Mikor nagy lesz már a saját ruhám,
és a családomnak nincs ideje rám,
és a ténfergésből elég lesz,
Te majd kézenfogsz, és hazavezetsz.

De ha elhagysz engem, meghalok,
vagy ami még rosszabb, tá\'n megmaradok.
S akkor mindörökre elveszek,
és már nem kell, aki hazavezet." Presser


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"Elment az én rózsám idegen országba
Küldi levelében, menjek el utána
Nem megyek utána idegen országba
Inkább meggyászolom fekete gúnyába'" Balkan Fanatik


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"Mindig a fénybe nézz
Mert szebbet még soha nem láttál
Biztos a fénybe érsz
Ha fel tudsz állni, mikor elbuktál
Még bírnod kell
Nem felejtheted el
Hogy az a nyughatatlan szív
Lobog benned" Ákos


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"Adj hitet és elhiszem neked
hogy élni szebben is lehet
Sok okos megvet és nevet
de te észre se vedd, csak adj hitet!" Ákos


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"Tudom, hogy mindenhová hordasz magaddal
Én csak írom, de te magad vagy a dallam
Ami mindkettőnkben lüktet" Ákos


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"Wherever you go 
Whatever you do 
I will be right here waiting for you 
Whatever it takes 
Or how my heart breaks 
I will be right here waiting for you "Richard Marx


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"The winner takes it all
The loser's standing small
Beside the victory
That's a destiny" ABBA


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"If I could, then I would
I'll go wherever you will go
Way up high or down low
I'll go wherever you will go" The Calling


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"Cause these are the days worth living
These are the years we're given
And these are the moments
These are the times
Let's make the best out of our lives
Even if hope was shattered
I know it wouldn't matter
Cause these are the moments
These are the times
Let's make the best out of our lives" The Calling


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"Szeretem azt a nőt, aki melletted lettem"Péterfi Bory


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"No I don't believe you
When you say don't come around here no more
I won't remind you
You said we wouldn't be apart
No, I don't believe you
When you say you don't need me anymore
So don't pretend
To not love me at all" Pink


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"Cause a real man, knows a real woman when he sees her 
And a real woman knows a real man ain't afraid to please her 
And a real woman knows a real man always comes first 
And a real man just can't deny a womans worth " Alicia Keys


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"If I touched myself the way you touched me
If I could hold myself the way you held me
Then I wouldn't need you, no, I wouldn't need you
No, I wouldn't need you to love me" Norah Jones


----------



## Gabóca666 (2011 Október 28)

"Well I feel deep in your heart there are wounds Time can't heals
And I feel somebody somewhere is trying to breathe
Well you know what I mean
It's a world gone crazy
Keeps Woman in Chains
It's under my skin but out of my hands
I'll tear it apart but I won't understand
I will not accept the Greatness of Man
It's a world gone crazy
Keeps Woman in Chains" Tears for Fears


----------



## mesok (2011 Október 28)

Először is örülök, hogy itt lehetek. Eddig sok jót hallottam az ismerőseimtől a Canadahun-ról.


----------



## mesok (2011 Október 28)

Látom sokan idézeteket írnak, az én egyik kedvencem Vavyan Fable-től van:

"Nagyon figyelj, mert a világot teszed is azzá, aminek látod. Jó, ha ezzel számol, ki beáll a körbe: Lesz kölyök-órjásból komoly felnőtt törpe."


----------



## mesok (2011 Október 28)

Az élet lassú utazás, melynek során olyan emberré válunk, amilyenné tesszük magunkat.Gary Chapman


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

Fodor Ákos: Három negatív szó
Nincs
Semmi
Baj


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*NEMES NAGY ÁGNES* *Alázat*
Fáraszt, hogy mégis hiába ömölt
fejemre a perc lágy, szirupos árja,
a koponyám: kerek, fanyar gyümölcs,
magányom mégis csonthéjába zárja.


Kemény vagyok és omló por vagyok,
nem olvadok és nem köt semmi sem,
ketten vagyunk, mikor magam vagyok,
a lelkem szikla, testem végtelen.


De mindez fáraszt. Indulnék tovább,
Egyiptomba, fürödni, vagy gyereknek,
– csak már az emlék és valami vágy
fogyó türelmem alján felderengtek.


S mig ülök, hűs hajnali ágyamon,
s mint szemem alját kék lepi a házat,
belenyugodni lassan, bágyadón,
majd megtanít a virradó alázat.


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*RÁBA GYÖRGY

* *A tábornok bánata*
Bakák és pákosztos menyecskék
inogtak, csattogott a zászló,
György-rendjeles marsall lehetnék,
de hallgatott a kikiáltó.


A körhintán faparipákon
forgott veszettül hadi-népem
Ágnesemet sehol se látom,
fonnyad két rőt kitüntetésem.


Kintorna-hangra Oliphantnál
a gyertyán-ló messzebbre pattant,
de Ágnes a sorból kiállt már,
s én kutatom a mozdulatlant.


Már áprilisi szél szavára
kering a nap, a hegy, az örvény,
ő combjait haptákba zárja,
kankalin hajt ki szeme gödrén.


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

Ha nem baj, hogy versekkel traktálom a fórumot


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

Még küldök párat az Újhold versei közül


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*PILINSZKY JÁNOS* *Parafrázis**

Mindenki táplálékaként,
ahogy már írva van,
adom, mint élő eledelt,
a világnak magam.


Mert minden élő egyedűl
az elevenre éhes,
lehet a legjobb szeretőd,
végül is összevérez.


Csak hányódom hát ágyamon
és beléreszketek,
hogy kikkel is zabáltatom
a szívverésemet!


Miféle vályu ez az ágy,
ugyan miféle vályú?
S mi odalök, micsoda vágy,
tündöklő tisztaságú!


Szünetlen érkező szivem
hogy falja föl a horda!
Eleven táplálék vagyok
dadogva és dobogva.


Eleven étketek vagyok
szünetlen és egészen;
emésszétek föl lényegem,
hogy éhségtek megértsem.


Mert aki végkép senkié,
az mindenki falatja.
Pusztíts hát szörnyű szerelem.
Ölj meg. Ne hagyj magamra.

_*1946/2 *_
_*(Eleven étketek vagyok címen)_


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*CSORBA GYŐZŐ* *Szorongás*
Szíjas csapások ébresztik, fején a fény eső virág.
A hullámos hegy élére kitűzi kínja zászlaját,
s küllős-sugárú szép ágyán szakadt inakkal elterül.


Sarkos, verődő sziklákon ijedten ugrál té s tova.
Megáll, továbbmegy irtózva, szivére jajgatás zuhan,
barlangok odvas öbléből dögök bűzét eresztgeti. –


Parázs csirázik útjára, fészek-melegbe lép, ha lép:
remegve bújnak emlőhöz a védtelen, kis állatok,

csukódó arcuk árkába szelid fél-álom ágyazik.


Lehull a kerge vágyódás, folyondár folyja-kússza be,
nyugtot talál a kóborló, botlásait feledheti,
s a változékony fény-árnyat cseréli, mint ruhát a lány.


A rőzse-láng beszédén túl megérti már a szűkszavút,
megérti már a mennydörgés fölé-borult, habos dühét,
s derengő mámor indázza ragyogva, mint arany-fonál. –


De borzadása föltámad, kígyó rekeszti lábait,
csontvázak őrzik álmát is, hiába néz szökő-helyet,
s a gömbölyű vidék hátán sündisznó-bőrt növeszt a tél.


Ó, ráijeszt a morgó ég, villámaival üldözi,
játéka régi völgyében kezéhez törmelék tapad,
tíz ujja rosta-résén át gyér kincse mind a földre hull.


A homlokára jég-pánt nől, fogak zörgése kergeti,
sírása füst és úszó köd, kinyílik két okos szeme,
s a lengő semmi gödrében pihen rezegve, mint a nyíl.


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

Néhány vers Nagy Sárától is


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*i. Test*


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*Test*
Lábaim közt
gyöngypillákat
sóhajt a szél.


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*Így*
Dermedt levegőt
meleg leheletben.
Hajszálrepedést
a kettéválásban.
Lüktetést 
az áramlatban.


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*Nap*
Magába kanyarít
egy jel.
Délibáb reszket
bőrömön.


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*Lélegzetvesztés*
A torkomban jégkása.
Minden szó
apró tetem.
Ólomgolyó a gyomrom.


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*Hajnal*
Hívom a testemet.
Őshomály fedi léptemet.


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*Áramütés*
A kút felszinén buborék-arcok.


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*Elhívás*
Borostyánban borzongok.
Gömbpára a koronád.
Magzatként vigyél
száz csillag paripán.
Egymásba vakulunk.


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*Tánc*
Sírással nyíltunk egymásba.
Szőrszál se mozdul.
Rezeg a láb.
Elindul, majd megtörik a mozdulat íve.
Függünk.
Sima és nyirkos a kígyó bőre.


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

*Szeg*
Arcomon kendő.
Szétkenem.
Az aszfaltra izzadnak a fák.


----------



## Nimandi (2011 Október 28)

Köszönöm!


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


szija


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

1


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

2


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

3


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

4


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

5


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

6


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

7


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

8


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

9


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

10


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

11


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

12


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

13


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

14


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

15


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

16


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

17


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

18


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

19


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

20


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

21


----------



## szocsi_pisti (2011 Október 28)

22


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 28)

Tegnap este a szerver nem tudutt velem mit kezdeni, teltház volt...


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 28)

Ma reggel már OK.


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 28)

És most, délután is beengedett-


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 28)

Nem bánnám, ha már ÁLLANDÓ TAG lennék ...


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 28)

Kivárom...


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 28)

Ebben a helyzetben még inaktív az ember fia...


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 Október 28)

Kisüthetne már napocska...


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 Október 28)

Ki korán kel, aranyat lel!


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 Október 28)

Jobb ma egy veréb, mint holnap egy túzok!


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 28)

20 hozzászólás... Hát igen, az kellene !


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 28)

A pályzat feltétele, hogy ÁLLANDÓ TAG legyél...


----------



## lv0244 (2011 Október 28)

Süt a nap nehogy szomorú légy


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Tisztelettel üdvözlök mindenkit ezen az oldalon. Remélem sok értelmes gondolattal fogunk még egymásnak örömöt okozni.


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Én Erdélyben élek.


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Gyönyörű hely.


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Büszke , dolgos emberekkel.


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Bólogató , köszöngető , fenyő óriássokkal.


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Mint amilyen nálotok is van.


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Műből van a juhar szirup?


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Van valaki aki aki szereti Andre Riue-t ?


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Igazi Virtuoz.


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

A Youtubrol szoktatok keresni zenét ?


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Írni fogok pár zene számot amit szeretek


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Jennnifer Rush- The powe of Love


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

The Goodfather--


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Ha messze mész --Charlie


----------



## maroty (2011 Október 28)

*Első üzi*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Rony - Ohio


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Whitney Huston- I will always low you


----------



## maroty (2011 Október 28)

Mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Alexandra Burke - Haleluja


----------



## maroty (2011 Október 28)

Azt nem értem, hogy miért kell most 20 hozzászólás? Jó, hogy tudjam használni a szolgáltatásokat  de olyan butaság


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Felicita-- Romina Power


----------



## maroty (2011 Október 28)

Irhatom, hogy esik az eső


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Ahogy lesz , ugy lesz--Konc Zsuzsa


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Connie Talbot- egyveleg


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Amazing Grace


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Green , green grass of home


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Mr, Prezident--Coco jambo


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Dan Spataru -- Egyveleg


----------



## Monamy50 (2011 Október 28)

Hu -- de unom !


----------



## new9876xxxx (2011 Október 28)

Tag akarok lenni, mert erdekelnek a regi europai filmek, Pasolini, Fellini foleg.


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

sziasztok


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

épp most eszek mert megéheztem


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

nehéz volt a napom ma


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

holnap is mennem kell dolgozni


----------



## new9876xxxx (2011 Október 28)

Never interfere in a girl-and-boy fight.


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

jó lenne egy jóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó szinti


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

nagyon szeretem a páromat ö a legjobb


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

nagyon rossz idö lesz


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

szeretem a mulatos zenéket játszani


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

nem nyertem a lotton


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

egy barátom adta meg ezt az oldalt


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

este nézünk egy jó filmet


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

hétvégén nagyot pihizünk a párommal


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

itt lesz a szülinapom novemberbe


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

remélem mostmár tudok tölteni kottákat


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

nagyon jo lenne


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

csak kottábol tudok játszani


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

vár a melegszendvicsem


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

röhögök hogy milyen hülyeségeket irok


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

ez van


----------



## jonasjoc (2011 Október 28)

majd irok még


----------



## BlackLily (2011 Október 28)

viszont valamiért még mindig nem akar működni...


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

Sziasztok, szeretném a 20 hozzászólást elérni. Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

új vagyok a fórumon


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

és jó lenne a 20 hsz.


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

nagyon jó oldal


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

sok jó dolog tölthető le


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

qwerr


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

1234


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

igazából mennyország c. könyvet keresem


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

meg van vkinek?


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

és még 11


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

10


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

9


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

8


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

7


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

6


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

5


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

4


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

3


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

2


----------



## rykee (2011 Október 28)

és meg van a 20


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

))))))


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

Annyi jó dolog van itt


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

És 3....


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

És még kell néhány


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

13345


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

hellllóóóóóóóó


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

hallóóóó


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

9


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

10


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

11


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

12


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

13


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

14


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

15


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

16


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

17


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

18


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

19


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

20


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22114


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

Ez hasznos én is a 20ra hajtok.


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

3


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

4


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

5


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

6


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

7


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

8


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

9


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

10


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Örülök,hogy végre sikerült a regisztrációm4


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

11


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Nem is olyan nehéz.


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

12


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Érdekesek a témák.


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

13


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Szeretnék már állandó tag lenni


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20*

Már csak 15.


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

14


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

15


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

16


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Hurrá! Őszi szünetre meglesz a 20.


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

17


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Remélem sikerül


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

17 után melyik szám is jön?


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Ha ez megvan még 2 nap


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

a 19


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

de még nem találtam meg hogy hol lehet a könyvek között bongészni


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Látom még egy társam is gyúr a 20-ra


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

ez meg a rá adás


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Neki már sikerült


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

nem gyúr már meg is csinálta


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

Te hol jársz? Remélem egy gyönyörű lány vagy!!!!!


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Úgy belejött, hogy abba sem akarja hagyni


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

ja látom hogy meg van neked is


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Gratula nekem is mindjárt sikerül


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

a biztonság kedvéért inkább legyen egy párral többb


----------



## Nurmi81 (2011 Október 28)

ennyi elég további jó munkát szeva


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Na már nem kell sok


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Kitartok


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Egyedül maradtam


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Na nem baj


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

3


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

2


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

1


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Megvan!!!


----------



## kajakos21 (2011 Október 28)

*20 bejegyzés*

Na de fő a biztonság


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

szeretném megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

az érdekes témákhoz szeretnék hozzáférni


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

a báb előadádok érdekelnek


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

még 16 üzenet


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

15


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

14 üzi


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

:d


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

már csak12


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

november


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

10


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

9


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

8 üzi a belépésig


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

már csak 7


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

remélem jól követtem az utasításokat


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

már csak 7?


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

már csak 4


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

:d3


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

még mindig 2


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

biztonság kedvéért még1


----------



## erikanéni (2011 Október 28)

és még 1


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

mikor lessz már vége


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

ennek a husz nak


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

mindjárt


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

balszemem viszket


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

cikik


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

*.*

megvan mindjárt


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

jegenyefán fészket rak a csóka kéne


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

vagyis fésket rak a fóka


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

*---*

tizen 3 v 4


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

*.*

már nem sok kell


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

*.*

15.talán


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

*.*

tizen hat


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

7. ez már


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

*.*

8.lessz v 9.


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

*.*

bulizzunk a menybe


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

*.*

hajnaliog


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

vagy keddig


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

szerdáig


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

*.*

vége végre


----------



## 65066 (2011 Október 28)

+1


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

1


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

3


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

6


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

8


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

11


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

13


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

15


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

132


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

erteterter


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

bjhknknbjh


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

cxfklsdls


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

lkmlkml


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

kn kjnjmbjn


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

njknkjnbjcgxfdfgkjlékjhghcdfgfhj


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

é.,é,ékkm,mn,b


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

,lkmnjhghfdghjkl


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

,mbnvcxjhkljlhgfxcvbnjgtdrtghvj


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

seyxcuztsxcvbztudcvghj


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

él,é,élmmnkjbmnjugjhn


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

knkjnkjbnjhbvgf


----------



## Magyiii (2011 Október 28)

jknjhbnmmnbnvbvb


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 Október 29)

Hali!


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 Október 29)

Na már csak 1 hsz és megvan a 20


----------



## Vagonbrei (2011 Október 29)

oh jee


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 29)

Rendben !


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 29)

Én jól vagyok,Te hogy vagy?


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 29)

Gratulálok !


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

Bréko


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"Messze jövendővel komolyan vess öszve jelenkort; Hass, alkoss, gyarapíts: s a haza fényre derűl!" (Kölcsey Ferenc)*


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"A magyar még a saját kárán sem okul." (Kossuth)*


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*“A szellemes visszavágás olyasvalami, ami huszonnégy órával később jut az ember eszébe.” (Mark Twain)*


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"Aki olvasni és dalolni szeret az az unalom óráit amelyek elkerülhetetlenek életünkben, gyönyörűséges órákra cseréli fel." (Charles-Louis Montesquiuen)*


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"Minden jó könyv egy-egy tanítója a nemzetnek." (Gárdonyi Géza)*


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

köszi


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"Néha te vagy a szélvédő. Időnként pedig te vagy a bogár." (Mark Knopfler)*


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

fetöltenék pár nótát


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"Sosem hagytam, hogy az iskoláim befolyásolják a képzettségemet." (Mark Twain)*


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

1


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

2


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

3


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

4


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

5


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"A tudás alszik és horkol a könyvtárakban, de a bölcsesség mindent körülvesz, és lábujjhegyen őrködik." (Josh Billings)*


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

6


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

7


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

8


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

9


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

11


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"Sose adjatok kölcsön könyvet, mert a kölcsönkapott könyvet senki sem hozza vissza. Az én könyvtáramban csak olyan könyvek vannak, amelyeket másoktól kaptam kölcsön." (Anatole France)*


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

12


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

14


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

15


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

16


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

17


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

18


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

19


----------



## luxiaki (2011 Október 29)

na mentem


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"Mindenki tudja, hogy bizonyos dolgokat nem lehet megvalósítani, mígnem jön valaki, aki erről nem tud, és megvalósítja." (Albert Einstein)*


----------



## zsgy (2011 Október 29)




----------



## zsgy (2011 Október 29)

:d


----------



## zsgy (2011 Október 29)

:neutral:


----------



## zsgy (2011 Október 29)




----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 29)

A 20 -as egy bűvös szám.Nem nagy,mégis milyen messze van !


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

Csokonai Vitéz Mihály: A Duna nimfája


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

"Amott egy nyírfa hívesében,
A fűzfa közt,
Találni a sziget mentében
Egy tiszta közt.


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

Itt a vad faunok irtoványi
Megtetszenek:
Az ősz Dunának szép leányi
Itt fördenek.


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

Gyakorta a habok tapsolnak
Játékokon,
S körültök a pintyek danolnak
A bokrokon. -


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

Itt förde Lilla is magába,
S az istenek
Az égről e barlangocskába
Lenéztenek.


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

A szép halandó a vizekből
A gyepre szállt.
Bámúlja Zeusz a fellegekből
És felkiált:


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

"Haj, istenek! melly szép halandó
Jön ott elő,
Mint amidőn a támadandó
Nap mosdva jő.


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

Hószín vállán miként lebegnek
Szeg-fürtjei,
Görögvén rólok a vizeknek
Sík gyöngyei.


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

Csak egy hibát remek tagjába
Lelhetni-é?
Nem szebb-é síma karja, lába,
Mint Vénusé?


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

Kár, hogy nem nézhetünk szemére
De erre jő -
Melly szép!... Most, most - Egek! Cithére!
Szebb nálad ő."


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

És nála minden szebbnek mondja
Az én tüzem:
Csak Vulkán, a Vénus bolondja,
És Mómus nem."


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

Gulyás Pál: Debrecentől a Dunáig


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

"Megfojt a kétszáz kilométer!
Ez kétezer és húszezer!
Útnak indulnék a Dunához,
de a távolság leteper.


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

Nekem nem Párizs az ideálom,
nekem nem Szajna a habom.
A Duna mellett szeretnék én
megállni büszkén, szabadon!


----------



## Shirley Way (2011 Október 29)

De megfojt a kétszáz kilométer!
A Dunában üres habok
futnak dél felé messze-messze,
hátukon üres csillagok."


----------



## ivankadavid (2011 Október 29)

"Föl-föllobban
egy-egy dallam,
- amit talán csak én
a botfülű hallhatok,
akiben kézzel-lábbal
mutogatnak a dallamok, -
föl-föllobban
egy-egy dallam,
s mint a gyertya a huzatban
kialszik."(Kányádi Sándor - Fekete-piros)


----------



## ivankadavid (2011 Október 29)

"A barát az aki megmutatja: ki lehetnél, az ellenség pedig azt, hogy ki vagy."


----------



## ivankadavid (2011 Október 29)

"Az emberek azért magányosak, mert falakat építenek hidak helyett."


----------



## ivankadavid (2011 Október 29)

"Ha azt akarod, hogy egy könnyü dolog nagyon nehéz legyen, akkor csak halogasd."


----------



## ivankadavid (2011 Október 29)

Nincs olyan érték, amelyet társ nélkül birtokolni kellemes volna.(Seneca)


----------



## ivankadavid (2011 Október 29)

A hallgatást ritkán, a beszédet gyakran megbánjuk. (Balbus)


----------



## ivankadavid (2011 Október 29)

"Ne félj az elválástól. Ugyanis olyan, mint a szél, a kis tüzeket eloltja, a nagyokat fellobbantja."


----------



## ivankadavid (2011 Október 29)

Aki boldog könnyen boldogít másokat is, mi csurogjon az olyan forrásból, mely maga is száraz? (Bólyai Farkas)


----------



## ivankadavid (2011 Október 29)

"Ha csalódsz azon emberekben, Kik legszentebb érzéseidet bírják, ne ítéld el őket, mert nem ők a hibásak, Hanem Te, mert rosszul választottál."


----------



## ivankadavid (2011 Október 29)

"Barát az, akire akkor is vágyódsz, amikor egyedül szeretnél lenni."


----------



## ivankadavid (2011 Október 29)

"Az üres fejnek van egy vitathatatlan előnye, könnyebb büszkén a magasba tartani."


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

Akkor írok még pár bejegyzést


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)




----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

Idézek az egyik kedvenc versemből:


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

Arany János:Toldi


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

"Mint ha pásztortűz ég őszi éjtszakákon,
Messziről lobogva tenger pusztaságon:"


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

"Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
Majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben."


----------



## Humanoidkutya (2011 Október 30)

Hinnye


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

"Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,"


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

"Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának."


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

"Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;"


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

"Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek."


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

"Hárman sem birnátok súlyos buzogányát,
Parittyaköveit, öklelő kopjáját;"


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

"Elhülnétek, látva rettenetes pajzsát,
És, kit a csizmáján viselt, sarkantyúját"


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

Szép volt?


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

Már csak 6 üzi


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

5 :d


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

mindjárt megvan a húsz


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

3


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

kettő van hátra


----------



## mauniki (2011 Október 30)

már csak egy és megvan a 20  Éljen!!!


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 30)

Üdv a fedélzaten!


----------



## Luigi48 (2011 Október 30)

Jé ! Most látom.hogy ÁLLANDÓ TAG (!) lettem !!! Remek !!!


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*1.*

:d


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*2.*

Szeretném gyorsan a 20 hozzászólást teljesíteni!


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*3.*

Ez a 3.


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*4.*

Íme a 4.


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*5.*

Alakul


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*6.*

Már a 6.


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*7.*

Lassacskán


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*8.*

Ez a 8.


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*9.*

\\m/


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*10.*

Itt a fele.


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*11.*

:lol:


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*12.*

kiss


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*13.*

Itt a 13.


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*14.*

14.


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*15.*

Visszaszámlálás


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*16.*

Még 4 kell.


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*17.*

Már csak 3


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*18.*

Csak2


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*19.*

Utolsó előtti.


----------



## kadaranna (2011 Október 30)

*20.*

És végre a 20.:ugras::ugras:


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

1


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

2


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

3


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

4


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

5


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

6


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

7


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

8


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

9


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

10


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

11


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

12


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

13


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

14


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

15


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

16


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

17


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

18


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

19


----------



## haspeter (2011 Október 30)

20


----------



## MaMark (2011 Október 30)

20


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

Hello, most regisztráltam ...


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

és kaptam ennek


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

a topiknak a linkjét


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

hogy ide


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

írogathatok


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

bármit


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

Még


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

kell írnom


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

12


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

11


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

10


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

9


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

8


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

7


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

6


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

5


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

4


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

3


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

2


----------



## K.Hanna (2011 Október 30)

túl a húszon


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

1 hozzászólást


----------



## Nicole.p (2011 Október 30)

Na asszem túl is teljesítettem 1-el


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

igazatok van, hu


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

komoly tema


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Na akkor kezdjük


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Remélem ,hamar összejön


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Ma ,vasárnap


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Délelőtt van,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Az idő


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Elég ,borus,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Felhős,az ég


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

koszi, klassz az uzi


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Lóg az eső


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

123


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Lába


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

76


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Várható hogy,


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

az nem semmi


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Még a mai nap,


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

17


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

elered az eső .


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

az biztos olyan mint 45


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

8. apro


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

89.


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

nogradi 34


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

white swan


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

igera


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

89 ugye nem 88


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

szoszi szolt


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

34


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

meg 56


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Beköszönt a hideg idő


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

oda ne


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

udv 23


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

76


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Mondjuk ,már itt is


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

lala56


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

off-os a


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

az ideje ,holnaptól


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

87u


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Már november van.


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

leda adela


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

mar majdnem az


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Kezd ,kinn is


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Minusz idő lenni.


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

szikarato 78


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Lassan elő


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

minusz 8 -90


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Kell venni ,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

A nagy kabátot .


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

mindjart 5


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

87


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Itt a nem,


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

raktarkutya


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

szeretem idő .


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

mometa


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Lassan ,beköszönt


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

az meg mi


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

A tél ,és


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

lassan be testverem


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Elő lehet venni ,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

A korcsolyát,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Szánkót ,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Sílécek ,és


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Irány ,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

És irány ,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

A havas ,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Jeges


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Pályak


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

A gyerekek


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Nagy-nagy


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Örömére


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Beköszöntenek,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

a gyerekeknek ,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

a sok ajándék ,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

maglepetések ,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

időszaka ,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

sokaknak ,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

nagy örömére .


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Most nézem ,


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Hogy ,már


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

megvan


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

a nem tudom ,hogy


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

hány hozzászólásom .


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Hát akkor ,


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

543


----------



## sacika57 (2011 Október 31)

Be is fejezem .


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

vazz ez nem igazan mukodik, itt szenvedek mar vagy 50 hozzaszolassal de nem tudok letolteni, mar kezdek bepoccenni


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

csak hiszed sacika, majd meg latod


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

ajjajjaj


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

na mivan itt,hm


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

állatira izgalmas


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

89 meg en


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

vigadalomra fel


----------



## Kornéliusz Agrip (2011 Október 31)

roppant egy nagy kutya


----------



## minastiris (2011 Október 31)

Mi folyik itt?


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 Október 31)

1 :d


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 Október 31)

2


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 Október 31)

hááárom


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 Október 31)

néégy


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 Október 31)

öt o.o


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 Október 31)

hat.


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 Október 31)

hét.


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 Október 31)

nyolc


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 Október 31)

kilenc


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 Október 31)

tííz


----------



## godsmack (2011 Október 31)

2 szót ismerek MINDIG és SOHA: FRADISTA MINDIG, újpesti SOHA!


----------



## godsmack (2011 Október 31)

R.i.p. Albert flórián


----------



## godsmack (2011 Október 31)

28


----------



## godsmack (2011 Október 31)

2004


----------



## godsmack (2011 Október 31)

5


----------



## godsmack (2011 Október 31)

Még 14


----------



## ettemlevest (2011 Október 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ettemlevest (2011 Október 31)

2


----------



## ettemlevest (2011 Október 31)

Nekem a nótás fórum tetszik nagyon!


----------



## ettemlevest (2011 Október 31)

5? vagy 6?


----------



## Papi47 (2011 Október 31)

Igazi szeretetre csak az képes, aki hajlandó áldozatot hozni.

Gary Chapman


----------



## ettemlevest (2011 Október 31)

2*2 néha 5


----------



## ettemlevest (2011 Október 31)

x.


----------



## ettemlevest (2011 Október 31)

Peter Griffin


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Október 31)

*ikszipszilon*

ikszipszilon


----------



## ettemlevest (2011 Október 31)

Bird is the word!


----------



## Ditkus (2011 Október 31)

*Nem vagyok szuperhős - az én különleges erőm a barátság. Odafigyelek az emberekre és meghallom, amit mondanak. Hallom a hangsúlyokat, a maguk kifejezésére használatos szavakat, és ami a legfontosabb, meghallom azt is, amit nem mondanak ki.*


----------



## Ditkus (2011 Október 31)

*Ahogy a fecskék nyáron velünk vannak, a hidegtől űzve viszont eltávoznak, ugyanúgy velünk vannak a hamis barátok életünk derűs szakában, de mihelyt észreveszik szerencsénk telét, valamennyien elrepülnek.*


----------



## Ditkus (2011 Október 31)

*Kevés lehangolóbb dolog van az életben, mint végignézni, hogy elmegy az az ember, aki épp elhagyott téged. Figyelni az egyre növekvő távolságot köztetek, míg nem marad semmi, csak az üresség és a csönd.*


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

Köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

Talán egy röpke bemutatkozás jó lesz.......


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

...bár nem tudom, hogy lesz 20 mondat......


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

Én egyenlőre csak olvasgatni szeretnék, tanulni mások beírásaiból.


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

Legfőképp a természet,...


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

...az ezoteria.....


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

ezeken belül a dinók világa....


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

.....a kutyák....


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

...a szobanövények....


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

...az agykontroll érdekel.


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

Letölteni nem nagyon tudok még,.......


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

...sem fel, ....


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

mert nem nagyon értek a számítógéphez.


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

Nagyon szeretnék olvasni is,...


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

...sok erre váró könyvem, újságom van, ..


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

de a szemem is romlik, meg ugye megismertem valamennyire az internetet...


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

...és ha van időm, itt ülök,


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

és keresgélek, olvasgatok, beszélgetek.


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

Elég nehezen tudok elszakadni a géptől.


----------



## anid (2011 Október 31)

Remélem, nem okozok majd sok gondot az esetleges írásaimmal......igyekszem......


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Szoty41 (2011 Október 31)

major anna

ba´r ez biztos volt ma´r.)

aranyapa

azannya

egy jó single malt skót whiskyt inyenc férfiaknak,hölgynek parfümöt

a Töhötöm valahogy ari név.. a Taksonyt nem is emlitve amiböl kihagyva az 's'et....

fiam Csongor vagy Bence,lányom Tünde vagy Virág lesz

én a kémiában hiszek csak

a homöoapatikus dolgok csak akkor használnak ha hiszel benne

Tihany

Békéscsaba

Hollóháza és Hollókö jó tipp

haha

haha

ez jó

a dagadt meg az idióta

a LEGJOBB a Torrente 1-3.. spanyol krimi-komédia...besza-behu

nem müxik

az biztos


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

Egyszer egy pillangó nem gondolta végig, 
hogy nem oly egyszerű repülni az égig. ​


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

Dalos pacsirtának a jó kedvét elvette, 
s a törékeny kis fecskét ő biz kinevette.


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

Nektek az elég, ha látjátok a napot? 
Én látni fogom az összes csillagot!


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

Nekiveselkedett, s csapdosta szárnyait, 
hogy valóra váltsa esztelen álmait.


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

Olyan gyorsan repült, ahogyan csak tudott, 
s a földtől távolodva egyre feljebb jutott.


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

Gőgös pillantással a rétre letekintett, 
s elkacagva magát a világra legyintett.


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

Aztán nagy robajjal megdörrent az ég: 
Szent szűzanyácskám, eljött hát a vég?


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

A megvadult szél úgy el kezdett fújni, 
hogy a pillangónak nem volt hova bújni.


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

Dobálta kis testét biz ide, meg oda, 
szegény erőlködött, de nem jutott sehova.


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

S mikor már érezte, vesztét itt meglelé, 
az éjszürke felhőkből egy gólya repült felé.


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

Meglátván pillangót, baját megértette, 
s meggyötört kis testét hátára feltette.


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

Hazaviszlek téged te buta álmodozó, 
hisz hol virágaid, élned csak ott a jó!


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

S bármilyen magasra is vinnének vágyaid, 
csak addig repülj fel, mit elbírnak szárnyaid!


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

A gőgös pillangó


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

*"Az ember értékét nem az esze, a műveltsége, nem a hatalma vagy a tehetsége, hanem a lényéből áradó melegség minősíti. Vagyis a szeretetnek behunyt szemmel is érezhető jelenléte..."*


----------



## cornica (2011 Október 31)

Nem érzem butának magam, csak gyakorlatlannak...


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 1)

*köszönet*

Kedves Zsuzsa! Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 November 1)

11.


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 November 1)

twelve.


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 November 1)

13.


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 November 1)

14


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 November 1)

tizenöööt


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 November 1)

16


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 November 1)

17


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 November 1)

18


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 November 1)

19


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 November 1)

20!:d


----------



## Katsa23 (2011 November 1)

már csak a 48 óra teljen el..


----------



## pkj001 (2011 November 1)

‎"Változtass a szavaidon. Változtass a világodon."


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

lassan visszaszámolok


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

Azt hol tudom megnézni, hogy mennyi hozzászólásom volt?


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

17


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

16


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

15


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

14


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

13


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

12


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

11


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

10


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

9


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

8


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

7


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

6


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

5


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

4


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

3


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

2


----------



## Pityus53 (2011 November 1)

1


----------



## Drust (2011 November 1)

1


----------



## Drust (2011 November 1)

2


----------



## Drust (2011 November 1)

3


----------



## Drust (2011 November 1)

4


----------



## Drust (2011 November 1)

5


----------



## Drust (2011 November 1)

6


----------



## Drust (2011 November 1)

7


----------



## Drust (2011 November 1)

8


----------



## Drust (2011 November 1)

9


----------



## Drust (2011 November 1)

10


----------



## Drust (2011 November 1)

11


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

1


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

2


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

3


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

4


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

5


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

6


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

7


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

8


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

9


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

10


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

11


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

12


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

13


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

14


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

15


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

16


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

17


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

18


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

19


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

20


----------



## qwert1 (2011 November 1)

huhh kész


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*)*

Köszönjök a segítséget és az ötletet.


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*1*

1


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*8*

igen


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*9*

nem


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*10*

ovpedes


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*11*

levelezős


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*12*

Sopron de Buffalo is


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*13*

harmadikas


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*14*

Harmadéves


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*15*

szakdolgozat az alapvető emberi értékekről


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*16*

május körül


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*17*

nagyon jó oldal


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*18*

Már nagyon várom


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*19*

Végső feladatok


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*20*

de jó, hogy leellenőrzöd az írást is


----------



## saikati (2011 November 1)

*21*

Remélehetőleg sikeres lesz.


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

"A világ madzag nélkül csak káosz."


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

"Csak puffin adhat nekem erőt és mindent lebíró akaratot."


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

gyerünk


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

alma


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

körte


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

boglárka


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

Fakopáncs kopog a fán.


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

Nyolc.


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

Nyest.


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

Hermelin.


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

Mindjárt.


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

:d


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

Három.


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

Borz.


----------



## birderati (2011 November 1)

Egy.


----------



## norrbee (2011 November 1)

?


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

1


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

2


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

3


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

4


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

5


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

6


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

7


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

8


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

9


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

10


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

11


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

12


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

13


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

14


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

15


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

16


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

17


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

18


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

19


----------



## syngularity (2011 November 1)

20


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

1


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

2


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

3


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

4


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

5


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

6


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

7


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

8


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

9


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

10


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

11


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

12


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

13


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

14


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

15


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

16


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

17


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

18


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

19


----------



## Netti2011 (2011 November 2)

20


----------



## Csafordy (2011 November 2)

Rendkívül jó az oldal. Nagyon tetszik!


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

Helló, én is regisztráltam


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

fonalgrafika minták


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

után kutatva


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

találtam rá


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

erre az oldalra


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

engem leginkább


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

a kreatív oldalak


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

ötletek érdekelnek


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

már nagyon


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

kíváncsi vagyok,


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

hogy sikerül-e


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

megnyitnom a topikot


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

szeretnék


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

én is


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

feltölteni


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

ötleteket,


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

de azt


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

eddig még


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

nem próbáltam


----------



## Maja50 (2011 November 2)

Előre is köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## péildi (2011 November 2)

*Újonc jelentkezése*

Őszi szüneti szunyókálás helyett a környezet óravázlatomon törtem a fejem már korán reggel.Ismeritek milyen ez,a méhek táncától pillanatok alatt eljutottam erre a honlapra s találtam sok ,finom pedagóguscsemegét. Amihez nem férek hozzá. Kínos.:sad:


----------



## péildi (2011 November 2)

Kedves Maja!
Te is a hozzáférésért küzdessz? Én is most találtam meg és nagyon szeretnék bebocsájtást nyerni a paradicsomba.


----------



## péildi (2011 November 2)

Remélem sikerül bejutnod,majd jelezd légyszíves!


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Az iskolában a tanító néni így szól Pistikéhez:
- Pistike, ha anyukádnak van három almája, és hétfelé kell osztania, mit csinál?
- Kompótot!


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Magyarórán a tanító néni Józsikát korholja:
- Józsika, a kutyádról írt fogalmazásod szó szerint ugyanaz, mint a testvéredé.
- Igen, tanító néni, mert a kutya is ugyanaz.


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Családi idill:
- Drágám, hozd ide a sört a hűtőből!
- Varázsszó?
- Odabasszak?!


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Riport a dél-afrikai Caster Semenyával, aki 800 méteren nyert a berlini világbajnokságon.
- Mit szól Ön ahhoz, hogy sokan megkérdőjelezik női mivoltát?
- Leszophatnak!


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Kohn és Grün találkozik:
- Szervusz Grün! Mi van mit vettél? Miért van annyi óvszer a kezedben?
- 25 darabot vettem! - válaszol Grün.
- De miért?
- Nézd, bementem a DM-be, és egy iszonyú jó begyes szőke eladó odalép, és megkérdezi: "Mit óhajt uram?".
- Kotont szeretnék vásárolni, válaszoltam.
- Megengedi, hogy méretet vegyek? - így a nő.
Elképedve válaszoltam, hogy természetesen. A nő elém térdel, előveszi, teljesen beveszi, leápol végig, majd száját megtörülve közli:
- Ez a méret van, mennyit parancsol belőle?
Ennyi jóért nem volt pofám néhányat mondani, így kértem 25-öt. Na ez történt - mondja Kohnnak.
Kohn teljesen transzba jőve kérdezi:
- S ez így lesz, ha én megyek be???
- Persze.
Kohn elrohan a DM-be, ahol valóban ott a bomba nő.
- Kotont szeretnék vásárolni. - hadarja gyorsan az eladónak.
- Megengedi, hogy méretet vegyek önről? - kérdezi kéjes szájjal a hölgy.
- Természetesen!!!
A nő letérdel, előveszi, kiadóan leápolja, full extra, majd megkérdi Kohnt:
- Ez a méret van, mennyit parancsol belőle?
- ...köszönöm, egyet se, csak érdeklődtem...!


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

A szőke áll a boltban, a kosarát teleteszi uborkával, mikor tele van, visszateszi. Mikor ezt már háromszor megcsinálta, odamegy az őr.
- Mondja, hölgyem, mit csinál?
- Tudja, ma voltam kozmetikusnál, és azt mondta, hogy jót tesz az arcomnak az uborkapakolás...


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

A rendőr felesége elküldi a férjét a boltba:
- Hozzál margarint, és ha van tojás, akkor hozz tízet!
Hazajön a rendőr tíz margarinnal:
- Volt tojás!


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Egy férfi elment meglátogatni a nagyapját. Mikor odaért a házhoz, döbbenten látta, hogy az öregúr épp hintaszékében ül a tornácon és deréktól lefelé teljesen meztelen.
- Nagyapa! Mit csinálsz te itt?! Nincs rajtad nadrág és bárki megláthat!
Az öregember elrévedező tekintettel meredt a távolba.
- Nagyapa! Hogy a csodába jutott eszedbe félmeztelenül kiülni a tornácra?!
Az öregúr lassan unokájára fordította tekintetét.
- Nagyanyád ötlete volt... Múlt héten ing nélkül ültem itt kinn és
megmerevedett a nyakam...


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Haldoklik az öreg Kohn. Mondja a feleségének: 
- Asszony, ha meghalok, minden vagyonomat temesd el velem! 
Pár nap múlva a temetés után áll a sírnál Kohnné és a barátnője. Azt mondja a barátnő:
- Ugye, nem voltál olyan hülye, hogy minden vagyonát eladtad, vettél egy nagy gyémántot, és betetted abba a kis dobozba az urad mellé!?
- Ó, barátném, én mindig engedelmeskedtem az uramnak. Eladtam minden vagyonát, betettem a számlámra, írtam neki egy csekket, ha beváltja, beváltja, ha nem, nem...


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

- Haver! Miért nyalogatod azt a könyvet?
- Azt írták benne, hogy lsd. a 28. oldalon...


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Az anya nyulat készített az újévi ebédre, amelyet az apa saját maga vágott le. A gond csak az volt, hogy a gyerekek nagyon szerették a nyuszikat, így nem mondták meg nekik az igazat. Ebéd közben a kisfiú, aki nagyon jóízűen eszi a nyulat, megkérdezi:
- Apa, milyen hús ez?
Az apa büszkén mondja:
- Találd ki... adok egy tippet... az anyátok néha szokott így becézni engem!
Ekkor a kislányuk mindent kiköp a tányérba, és azt mondja a testvérének:
- Úristen, nehogy megedd, ez egy fasz!


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Egy anyuka takarítja karácsony előtt a WC-t és hét éves kislánya nézi.
- Mami, mit csinálsz?
- Kicsim, takarítom a WC-t, hogy szép tiszta legyen.
- Minek?
- Jaj, bogaram, tudod karácsony van. Jön a Jézuska...
- És nálunk fog szarni?


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

A cigány álláshirdetésre jelentkezik, mint favágó.
- Hát cigány, milyen referenciamunkát tudsz felmutatni, hogy elnyerd az állást?
- Há' dikmá, á káláhári erdőt!
- Cigány, a Kalahári az nem erdő, hanem sivatag!!!
- Mosmá!


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

- Asszonyom, mondták már magának, hogy Ön a világ legszebb nője?
- Még nem.
- Gondoltam...


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Barry és Will rendszeresen együtt golfoznak. A szokásos szerdai játék közben azonban kénytelenek folyton leállni, mert az előttük haladó két női játékos minden tóba és homokcsapdába beletalál, és csak araszolgatnak a pályán. 
Végül Barry azt mondja:
- Ez így katasztrófa, odamegyek, megkérdezem, megelőzhetjük-e őket. El is indul a nők felé, de félúton megáll, sarkon fordul, és vörös arccal érkezik vissza.
- Nem tehetem. Az egyik a feleségem, a másik a szeretőm. Inkább te menj oda.
Will elindul a nők fele, de ő is megáll félúton és visszafordul:
- Hát bazmeg, erre mondják, hogy kicsi a világ...


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Egy férfi betér egy étterembe egy struccal a nyomában, leül és rendel:
- Kérek egy hamburgert, sült krumplit és egy Coca-Colát.
Majd megkérdezi a struccot:
- És te?
- Ugyanazt - így a strucc.
Néhány perc múlva a pincérnő visszatér a rendeléssel és a számlával.
- 6 dollár 40 - mondja.
A férfi belenyúl a zsebébe és átadja a pontos összeget. A következő nap újra bejönnek, ugyanazt rendelik, és ugyanúgy kifizeti a férfi a pontos összeget. A következő napokban ugyanez megismétlődik még négy-öt alkalommal. Egy péntek este ismét megjelennek.
- A szokásosat? - kérdezi a pincérnő.
- Nem, ma péntek van, kérnék egy steaket és tört krumplit - közli a
férfi, és a strucchoz fordul:
- És te?
- Ugyanazt - hangzik a válasz.
Néhány perc múlva a pincérnő visszatér a rendeléssel és közli a számla
összegét:
- 32 dollár 50.
A férfi belenyúl a zsebébe, és ismét átadja a pontos összeget. A pincérnő nem tudja visszatartani a kíváncsiságát és megkérdezi:
- Bocsásson meg, uram, hogy lehet az, hogy önnél mindig a pontos összeg van?
- Évekkel ezelőtt kitakarítottam a padlást és találtam egy öreg lámpát. Megdörzsöltem, kijött belőle egy jó tündér és felajánlotta, hogy teljesíti két kívánságomat. Az első kívánságom az volt, ha valaha is kell fizetnem
valamiért, mindig legyen a zsebemben a pontos összeg.
- Briliáns, más emberek kértek volna egymillió dollárt, de így maga gazdag fog maradni egész életén át.
- Ez így igaz, mindegy, hogy egy liter tej vagy egy Rolls-Royce, az összeg mindig ott van, ha kell.
- Megkérdezhetem, hogy kerül ide a strucc?
- A második kívánságom egy feltűnően magas pipi volt, hosszú, izmos combokkal.


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

A cigánynál vagyonosodási vizsgálatot tart az APEH.
- Te cigány, honnan van ez a nagy ház, hisz a bevallásod alapján segélyből 
élsz?
- Hááá kezit csókolom, kifogtam az árányhalat!
- És van erre valamilyen bizonyítékod?
- Háá ott a ház, nem?


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Három feleség, egy aki nem rég ment férjhez, egy aki pár éve már házas, valamint egy aki már 20 éve házasságban él, elhatározzák, hogy feldobják valamivel otthon a szexuális életüket. Abban egyeztek meg, hogy egy kis szado-mazoista módszert alkalmaznak majd és az élmény után beszámolnak az eredményről. Egy hét múlva találkoznak és elmesélik mi történt: A "friss" házasságban élő hölgy azt mondja:
- Párom munkahelyén egy földig érő fekete bőr kabátban jelentem meg, becsuktam az irodája ajtaját, majd amikor ledobtam magamról a szerkót és meglátta, hogy egy fekete bőr bikini van csak rajtam annyira felizgult, hogy az ostort már nem is kellett használnom, vad szeretkezésbe kezdtünk az íróasztalán.
Aki már pár éve házasságban él a következőt mondta:
- Nekem is hasonló élményem volt, a párom miután hazajött munkából, én is fekete bőrszerkóban várva álltam előtte, kettőt rácsaptam a fenekére a bőr ostorral, majd olyat szeretkeztünk, hogy egy második nászútra hívott.
A harmadik, "rutinos" hölgy, némi tétovázás után őszintén bevallotta:
- Rengeteget terveztem. A gyerekeket lepasszoltam a nagyszülőknél.
Parfümös olajfürdőt vettem. Én is beöltöztem a bőrszerkóba, még egy fekete maszkot is fölvettem. Amikor az uram hazajött a munkából lezuttyant a fotelbe, megragadta a TV távirányítóját, majd amikor rámnézett csak annyit mondott: "Hé Batman, mi van vacsorára?"


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Két bankár találkozik. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Teljesen kiborít ez a válság. Te hogy aludtál?
Mire a másik:
- Mint egy csecsemő. Egész éjjel sírtam és kétszer összeszartam magam.


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Nagypapa mesél húsz év körüli unokájának.
- Fiacskám! Amikor én ilyen idős voltam, mint te, a barátaimmal Párizsban voltunk és nagyon jól szórakoztunk. Minden délben a legjobb éttermekben ebédeltünk. Végigettük az étlapot, és a legjobb borokat ittuk hozzá. Amikor jóllaktunk, fizetés nélkül távoztunk. A vendéglős és pincérek persze utánunk jöttek reklamálni, de jól elvertük őket.
Délután felkerestük a kocsmákat: finom francia borokat, pezsgőt és konyakot ittunk. Amikor jól berúgtunk, fizetés nélkül távoztunk. A kocsmáros és pincérek persze utánunk jöttek reklamálni, így őket is jól elvertük.
Esténként elmentünk a kupikba, minden kurvát megdugtunk. Amikor kiszórakoztuk magunkat, elindultunk, persze itt se fizettünk. A madame és a felvigyázók persze utánunk jöttek reklamálni, de őket megint csak elvertük.
Éjszaka kipihentük magunkat, majd másnap újra kezdtük a kört. Ezt így csináltuk minden nap, míg Párizsban voltunk a haverokkal.
Az unokát nagyon feldobja ez a programlehetőség, összeszedi a haverokat, mesél nekik a nagypapa Párizsi kalandjairól és elhatározzák, hogy ők is kimennek szórakozni. Két hét múlva hazajönnek. Az unoka alig él, keze lába törött, feje bekötve.
- Mi történt veled, fiam? - kérdi a nagypapa.
- Elmentünk a vendéglőbe, bekajáltunk, beittunk, le akartunk lépni, erre a vendéglős megvert, mint egy lovat. Sebaj, délben elmentünk egy jó kocsmába, finom francia borokat, pezsgőt és konyakot ittunk, ám amikor fizetés nélkül le akartunk lépni, a kocsmáros és a haverjai irgalmatlanul megpofoztak. Este elvánszorogtunk egy kupiba, a nap fénypontjaként keféltünk egy jót. Megpróbáltunk lelépni fizetés nélkül, de a stricik kegyetlenül elvertek, ráadásul elszedték minden pénzünket. Nagyon rossz volt!
- Sajnálom kisunokám. Kivel utaztatok?
- A Neckermannal, nagypapa.
- Őket nem ismerem, mi annak idején az SS-el voltunk.


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

A háztartási alkalmazott fizetésemelést kér. Az asszony nem örül a kérésnek és megkérdezi:
- Maris, miért kellene felemelnem a fizetésedet?
- Asszonyom, három oka van. Az első: én szebben vasalok, mint maga.
- Ki mondta neked, hogy szebben vasalsz nálam?
- A maga férje mondta.
- Ó!!!
- A második ok az, hogy én jobban főzök, mint maga.
- Ez tiszta hazugság, ki mondta neked, hogy jobban főzöl nálam?
- Ezt is a maga férje mondta.
- A fenébe!!!
- A harmadik ok az, hogy én jobb vagyok az ágyban, mint maga.
Az asszony felháborodik.
- Ezt is a férjem mondta neked?!
- Nem, asszonyom, ezt a kertész mondta.


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Zsákos Bilbó és Frodó beszélgetnek:
- Mostanában nagyon unatkozom - mondja unottan Frodó.
- Talán keresned kéne egy hobbit...


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

A radiológus magához hívatja a beteget:
- Van egy jó és egy rossz hírem, melyiket mondjam először?
- A rosszat, doktor úr!
- Rendben. A röntgenfelvételén egy nagy kiterjedésű, rosszindulatú tumor látszik!
- Hát ez szörnyű, és mi a jó hír?
- Photoshoppal el tudom tüntetni.


----------



## lara1986 (2011 November 2)

*Fejezd be a mondatot!*

Kezdjünk el egy mondatot, a gyerkőc pedig fejezze be az állításnak megfelelően.


Az asztal fából készül, az ablak...
A banán sárga, az eper...
A madár repül, a hal...
A tűz forró, a jég...
A kutya ugat, a macska...
A tehén adja a tejet, a tyúkocska adja a...
A kenyeret esszük, a kakaót...
A motornak két kereke van, az autónak..., stb.


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

Az apa bemegy a kisfia szobájába, hogy jóéjszakát kívánjon neki. A gyereknek lidérces álma van, nyög, sír, forgolódik. Az apja felkölti, és nyugtatgatja, kérdezi mi baj van. A gyerek elmondja, azt álmodta, hogy Margit nagynéni meghalt. Apja megnyugtatja, hogy Margit néni teljesen jól van, és betakarja a gyereket, hogy aludjon tovább. Másnap Margit nagynéni meghal.
Néhány nap múlva az apa ismét felmegy a fia szobájába, hogy jóéjszakát kívánjon neki. A fiának ismét lidérces álma van, az apja felkölti és kérdezi mi baj. A fiú most azt mondja, azt álmodta, hogy a nagypapa meghalt. Apja megnyugtatja, hogy a nagyi teljesen jól van, és betakarja a gyereket, hogy aludjon tovább. Másnap a nagypapa meghal. 
Egy hét múlva, hasonlóan, az apa este felmegy a fia szobájába, hogy jóéjszakát kívánjon neki. A gyereknek ismét lidérces álma van, az apa felkölti, és kérdezi mi a baj. A gyerek sírva válaszol, hogy azt álmodta, hogy az apja meghalt. Megnyugtatja a fiát, hogy teljesen jól érzi magát, betakarja, és mondja neki hogy aludjon csak nyugodtan, minden rendben van. 
Az apa visszamegy a hálószobába, lefekszik, de nem tud elaludni, annyira fél. Másnap reggel halálra van rémülve, mert komolyan hiszi, hogy meg fog halni. Felöltözik, majd kocsival elindul a munkahelyére, de rettenetesen óvatosan vezet, nehogy valami baleset történjen. Nem mer ebédelni, mert fél az ételmérgezéstől. Mindenkit elkerül, mert meg van győződve, hogy valaki meg akarja ölni. Minden zajra felugrik, minden mozgásra az asztal alá bújik. 
Délután hazamegy, az ajtóban találkozik a feleségével.
- Atyaúristen! Micsoda szörnyű napom volt! Egész életemben ilyen rosszul még nem voltam - mondja az asszonynak. 
Mire az asszony:
- Neked volt szörnyű napod? Hát még nekünk! Képzeld a postás ma reggel itt halt meg az ajtónk előtt!


----------



## lara1986 (2011 November 2)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Csatádi (2011 November 2)

A kutya tényleg az ember legjobb barátja. Ha nem hiszed el, próbáld ki a következőt: 
Zárd be a kutyádat és a feleségedet a kocsid csomagtartójába.
Egy óra múlva nyisd ki!
Ki örül neked jobban, amikor meglát?


----------



## lara1986 (2011 November 2)

* Anya, Apa miért kopasz ?
- Mert sokat gondolkodik .
- És neked miért hosszú a hajad ?
-Na menjél szépen játszani .*


----------



## lara1986 (2011 November 2)

*Egy gazda szamara mély kútba esett. Már úgy is túl öreg - gondolta a tulajdonos, és miután észrevette, hogy a kút amúgy is ki van száradva, eldöntötte, hogy nem húzza ki a szamarat, hanem betömi a kutat. Elhívta a szomszédait, hogy segítsenek. Amikor elkezdték a kútba lapátolni a földet, a szamár a veszély láttán először siránkozni kezdett. Néhány perc múlva azonban az emberek csodálkozva tapaszta...lták, hogy a kútban teljes csend lett. A szamár ugyanis rátalált a megoldásra: lerázta magáról a ráhulló földet, és föllépett rá. Így rövidesen a felszínre került. Örömében ugrott egyet, és vidáman elfutott.

Tanulság:
Az élet sok sarat fog rád vetni. Annak a megoldása, hogy a mély kútból kikerülj, abban rejlik, hogy a rád dobált földet lerázd magadról, és arra használd, hogy fölfele lépj. Az életünk minden gondja-baja egy lépcsőfok lehet fölfelé.*


----------



## lara1986 (2011 November 2)

*Alkoholista az, aki annyit iszik, mint mi, csak ellenszenves.   *


----------



## lara1986 (2011 November 2)

*A nyúl az egy igazi jellem. Ott ül a fűben, de akkor sem szívja!   *


----------



## lara1986 (2011 November 2)

*A férj munkából hazatérve a
következőket mondja
feleségének
-Képzeld drágám, az új titkárnő
zöld szoknyában és fehér
... felsőben volt. Tudja hogy szeretem a Fradit, nem nagy
dolog, de jól esett.
Másnap megy haza a férj és
mondja
-Képzeld drágám az új
titkárnőm ma zöld bugyit és fehér melltartót viselt. Tudja,
hogy élek halok a Fradiért, nem
nagy dolog, de jól esett.
Harmadnap ismét megy haza a
férj, de mielőtt szóhoz jutna
mondja a neje -Képzeld drágám ma átjött a
szomszéd, csak két centivel volt
nagyobb a farka mint a
tiéd....Nem nagy dolog, de jól
esett.
  *


----------



## lara1986 (2011 November 2)

*Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
... - Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...*


----------



## lara1986 (2011 November 2)

*Mi a mottója a profi autószerelőnek?------szerelem első látásra
Mi az általában 16-18 cm hosszú és a nők nagyon szeretik?------------Pénz
Mit kiabál a fuldokló programozó?--------F1 F1 F1
Miért megy két lábbal a légy Kojak fején?----------Mert a másik kettővel fékez
„Rövid leszek”----mondta a kígyó és felmászott a sinekre
... Rendőr mi a vezeték neve?-----kábel
Hogy száll fel Rózsa Gyuri a buszra?----1-es ajtó nyílj meg
Mi az feldobod érdekes leesik nyávog?------ mind1 csak macskára essen
Mivel játszik a kis indián a sínek között?------az életével
Rendőr bácsi jöjjön gyorsan az apám főbe löttem magát!----Engem?
Mi kell a sörös ládák cipeléséhez?-----Rekeszizom
Mi lesz abból ha két busz ütközik?------két ROMbusz
Mit kell adni a hasmenéses vízilónak?---------Utat
Miért érdekes ember a házmester?-------- Mert bort iszik és havat hány
Mi a különbség a tehéntrágya és a Win95 között?------------A tehéntrágyából ki lehet lépni
Miért teszi a rendőr a hasára a rádiót?------------Hogy róla szóljon a műsor
Miért nem fut a csiga?----------Mert lobogna a szeme*


----------



## lara1986 (2011 November 2)

*Az oroszlánkirály közzé teszi az állatoknak, hogy aki leugrik egy rohadt magas hegyről és semmmi baja nem lesz, az megbaszhatja a feleségét.
. Az állatok nézegetik a hegyet, és mondják hogy ez lehetetlenség hogy valaki túlélje. Egyszer csak egy hatalmas nagy puffanás, feláll a medve és
porolja magát le. Megszólal az oroszlánkirály:
- Ez nem volt semmi medve! Na akkor megbaszhatod a feleségem.
Medve:
- Jó, rendbe csak elöbb fölmegyek és pofán vágom aki lelökött!*


----------



## lara1986 (2011 November 2)

*Pasas eldönti, hogy hosszú idő után végre felvisz egy nőt a lakására. Előtte azonban a kalitkában levő papagájt letakarja, és elmondja neki, hogy ha megszólal, amikor fent van a nő, akkor kivágja a nyelvét!
Elérkezik a nap. Mindketten levetkőznek, mire a pasi:
- Te maradj az ágyon, és tedd szét a lábad! Én innen felugrom a szekrényre, onnan egy hátraszaltóval a csillárt becélzom, majd onnan egyenest a pin**ba érkezem.
Mire a papagáj:
-u, vazze, vágd ki a nyelvem! Ezt látnom kell!*


----------



## lara1986 (2011 November 2)

*Oroszlán: Csináljunk bulit!
Béka: IIIgen-iigen! Lesz bulíii!
Krokodil: Hozok kaját!
Béka: Yesss! Lesz buliii, lesz kajaaa!
Oroszlán: Hozok piát!
... Béka: Micsoda party! Lesz kaja, piaaaa!!
Krokodil: Hozok nőket!
Béka: Yesss!! Lesz buli, kaja, pia és nőők!!!
Oroszlán: Ezt a kis zöld bunkót meg itt hagyjuk.
Béka: És nem jön a krokodil!!!! Yessssss!!!!*


----------



## lara1986 (2011 November 2)

*A tanítónő: 
- Gyerekek, ma a telefonálásról lesz szó. Bekapcsolom a hangszórót, és felhívok egy tetszőleges számot: 
- Itt Horváth lakás. 
- Kívánok, szeretnék Zolikával beszélni. 
- Bocsánat asszonyom, de nekünk nincs Zolikánk. Valószínűleg egy hibás számot tetszett felhívni. Kezét csókolom! 
... - Látjátok gyerekek, így viselkedik egy jól nevelt, udvarias ember az alapfokon. 
A tanítónő felhívja ugyanazt a számot: 
- Itt Horváth lakás. 
- Kívánok, szeretnék Zolikával beszélni. 
- Hát kérem, maga engem az előbb hívott fel. Még egyszer: Itt nincs egyetlen egy Zolika sem! Megértette? 
- Hallottátok, hogy reagál egy ember a második fokon. Most jön a legmagasabb fok. 
A tanító néni felhívja ugyanazt a számot: 
- Itt Horváth lakás. 
- Kívánok, szeretnék Zolikával beszélni. 
- Már megint te vagy, te hülye k....? Menjél vissza a jó k..... fádba, ahonnan jöttél. Vagy gyagya vagy, vagy engem akarsz cseszegetni. 
- Gyerekek, ez a felizgatottság legmagasabb foka. 
Egy vörös hajú gyerek jelentkezik az utolsó sorból: 
- Tanító néni, szerintem még ennél is van egy magasabb fokozat! 
- Mutasd meg, Jenőke. 
A gyerek felhívja ugyanazt a számot: 
- Itt Horváth lakás. 
- Zolika vagyok, nem kerestek?*


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Köszi


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Jól csak a szívével lát az ember, ami igazán lényeges az a szemnek láthatatlan.


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Nem mintha félnék meghalni. Csak nem akarok ott lenni, amikor bekövetkezik.


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Amikor gyerek voltam, a szüleim sokszor költöztek. De én mindig megtaláltam őket.


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Mondtam az orvosnak, hogy engem mindenki utál. Azt mondta, ne legyek nevetséges, még nem is találkoztam mindenkivel.


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Veszélyes környéken lakom. Ahányszor becsukom az ablakot, mindig odacsukom valaki kezét.


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Az élet dolgait két részre osztom: rettenetesre és kibírhatatlanra.


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

És együtt alszik majd a bárány és a farkas, de a bárány nem alszik majd jól.


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Részt vettem egy gyorsolvasó-tanfolyamon. A Háború és békét nem egészen 20 perc alatt olvastam el. Az oroszokról szól.


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

"Megkérdezték tolem, hogy szeretnék-e tovább élni az emberek emlékezetében, de én tulajdonképpen a saját nappalimban szeretnék tovább élni."


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

A föiskolán a metafizika órán puskáztam: belenéztem a mellettem ülö fiú lelkébe.


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Rosszabb dolgok is vannak a halálnál: aki valaha is együtt töltött egy estét egy biztosítási ügynökkel, tudja, hogy mire gondolok.


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

pal, Kata , Peter jo reggelt,
mar odakint a nap felkelt, szola a kakasunk az a nagy taraju
gyere ki a retre Kukurika


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Valószínuleg túl lassú vagyok. Nemrég elütött egy autó, amit két ember tolt.


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Könnyü boldognak lenni, ha semmi más gondod nincs az életben, minthogy mennyi nyálat eressz ki a szádon.


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Beültem egy étterembe, ahol minden fogást M.E.F. áron számláztak: Más Emberek Fizetése szerint.


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

A feleségem alapjában véve gyerekes. A múltkor is bejött a fürdoszobába és elsüllyesztette a papirhajócskáimat.


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

juhú


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Szeretem ezt az aranyórát. Apám a halálos ágyán adta el nekem.


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

ha-ha-ha havazik
he-he-he hetekig
hu-hu-hu hull a ho
hi-hi-hi jaj de jo


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Szép dolog a szerelem egy férfi és egy nő között. Feltéve ha a megfelelő férfi és a megfelelő nő közé kerül az ember.


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

Aki korán kel, az igen.


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

Osz szele zummog. aluszik a nyar mar
aluhatnal falevel ha lesszalnal,
aluhatsz falevel, betakar a tel
reggel a kacagas az egekig er


----------



## katka2000 (2011 November 2)

A feleségem félt a sötétben. Aztán meglátott engem ruha nélkül. Azóta a világosban fél.


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

ki koran kel aranyat lel


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

a rest ketszer farad


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

jkdfggfd


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

addig nyujtozkodjal ameddig a takarod er


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

nem esik messze az alma a fajato


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

köszi


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

ha en cica volnek, szaz egeret fognek
de en cica nem vagyok, egeret sem foghtok


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

kiseger, kiseger, minden lyukba belefer
belefer, belefer, hiszen azert kiseger


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

Erre kakas, erre tyuk
erre van a gyalogut.


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

fujja szel a fakat, letori az agat, rECC


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

fksdf


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

öt


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

Borsot foztem jol megsoztam, meg is paprikaztam, abele, babele, ZsUPPSZ


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

hatocska


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

het


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

nyolci


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

kilenc


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

a fele!


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

baba ul a szeken, kenyer a kezeben,
kertem tole nem adott, azt mondta hogy elfogyott


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

tizen 1


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

Hetfo, ked, szerda , csutortok, pentek , sozmbat vasarnap
jo dolgunk van mint erdon a madarnak


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

12


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

ujjaimat mutogatom, kozbe vigan mondogatom,
beforditom, kiforditom, leforditom, felforditom
erosebb lett a kezem, aha a tornat bejeztem


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

tizenháro m


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

lassan forog a kerek, mert a vize nem eleg, aztan jon egy sebesseg, gyorsan forog a kerek


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

14


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

macko, macko ugorjal,, macko, macko forogjal, emeld fel a mancsodat, tegyed szet a labodat


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

15


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

16


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

cirmos cica, haj
hova lett a vaj?
ott latom a bajuszodon
most lesz neked jaj


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

17


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

nincsen rozsa tovis nelkul


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

18


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

a jo fa rossz gyumolcsot nem terem


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

egy híján húsz


----------



## bolcsessegfog (2011 November 2)

Xx!!!


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

aki masnak vermet as, maga esik bele


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

a baratot a nehez idoben lehet felismerni


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

mi dolgunk a vilagon? kuzdeni eronk szerint a legnemesbekert


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

Azert vagyunk a vilagon hogy valahol otthon legyunk benne


----------



## eni_kat (2011 November 2)

addig jar a korso a kutra, amig eltorik


----------



## nyusziorr (2011 November 2)

egy


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

:d


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

2


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

3


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

4


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

5


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

6


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

7


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

8


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

9


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

10 )


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

11


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

12


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

13


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

14


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

15


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

16


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

17


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

18


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

19


----------



## dudika75 (2011 November 2)

20. ))


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

Szeretnék én is 20 hozzászólást...
Köszönöm!


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

1


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

2


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

3


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

4


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

5


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

6


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

7


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

8


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

9


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

10


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

11


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

12


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

13


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

14


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

15


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

16


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

17


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

18


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

19


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

20 Elnézést a módszer miatt, de úgy láttam ez másnak is működött


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 2)

*Az első*

Kedves Mindenki! Végre el kezdhetem a működésemet.


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 2)

És akkor mára azért minimum háromig meg sem állok. De azért ez csak a 2.


----------



## hablaty1981 (2011 November 2)

köszi szépen a segítséget


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 2)

és akkor harmadik, ahogy ígértem.


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

Egy


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

Kettő


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

Három


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

Négy


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

Öt


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

Hat


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

Hét


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

Nyolc


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

Kilenc


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

Tíz


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

11


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

12


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

13


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

1


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

05:55 kor írtam - ez szinkronicitás


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

3


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

4


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

5


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

6


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

7


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

8


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

9


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

10


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

a 11. hozzászólásom egy jó kis dalocska lesz  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB1OCQX7HZ8


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

12


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

13


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

14.


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

15 ezeket látja is valaki?


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

16


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

17


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

18


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

19


----------



## Georgia17 (2011 November 2)

20


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Gondolom, a minimum hozzászólás-számnak az lenne
a lényege, hogy aktívabb legyen a fórum...


----------



## krifike (2011 November 2)

1


----------



## krifike (2011 November 2)

2


----------



## krifike (2011 November 2)

3-as, mert szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## krifike (2011 November 2)

4, mert nem tudom, hol kell hozzászólni.


----------



## krifike (2011 November 2)

5.


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

sziasztok


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

2.


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

3.


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

örülök hogy rátaláltam erre a közösségre


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Légy üdvözölve! 8o))))


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

nagyon jo itt nagyon sok minden van, föleg zenei anyag, én,
most gitározni tanulok és ahoz akkarok hozzáférni


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Visszalapoztam össze-vissza sok-sok oldalt,
és látom, h ez kimondottan a "Számoljunk 20-ig" topic!


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Castrooicsa írta:


> 5.



Te nyertél!


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Az enyém csak most 5!


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Már 6


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

6.


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

ja ok


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

lassu a netem, egy kicsit


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

9.


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

látom miskolci vagy arra is jo idö van


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Igen!


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Reggel hűvös volt...10 fok körül


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

10 tiz.


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Délután rövid ujjú pólóban takarítottam az udvart.


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

16-17 fok körül lehetett, mert nem fáztam.


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Látom ,te meg Magyarországon lax.


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Elég tág lehet..... 8o))))


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

akkor jo idö volt. Itt is jo idö volt mégb sétálni is elmentünk mintha tavasz lett volna


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

Györ mellet 25 kilométerre


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

Szigetközben


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

Szigetközben


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

16


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Vagyok, csak közben ide-oda cikázok
a topicok között.


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Olvasgatok...


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Nézegetem, hogy milyen témák vannak....


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

Ja ok én meg már azt hittem egyedül vagyok


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Egyelőre, nem találom azt, ami igazán érdekelne....


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Pedig biztosan van olyan.


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

és valami érdekes _? Téma


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Csak meg kell találni...


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

Te láttad az idöt 01:50 mijen idöt számol ez


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Horgászat, vadászat, barkácsolás.....


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Nálam jó időt mutat.....


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

19:53....vagyis 07:53 PM


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Most eltűnök....


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Megyek vacsorázni.


----------



## Oldamateur (2011 November 2)

Szia!


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

Na mindegy


----------



## Castrooicsa (2011 November 2)

Szia


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

14


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

15


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

16


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

17


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

18


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

19


----------



## Meli2222 (2011 November 2)

és 20


----------



## turbojoe77 (2011 November 2)

Badacsonyi szőlőhegyen két szál vessző


----------



## younes (2011 November 3)

1


----------



## younes (2011 November 3)

2


----------



## younes (2011 November 3)

3


----------



## younes (2011 November 3)

4


----------



## younes (2011 November 3)

5


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

Köszönöm


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

Egy éve regisztráltam, de még mindig írja a 48 órát..


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

És azt sem tudom mit törölhetnek


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

A SZámolás engedélyezett?


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

Dejó is lenne kanadai magyarnak lenni....


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

De itt magyar magyarnak most nem a legjobb.


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

Csak már nem lehet Canadába menni. Mert sokan vannak.


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

És nem akarnak új bevándorlókat.


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

Hogy lehet valaki kanadai magyar?


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

Én ma pénzemet mind elmulatom


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

Kalapom pom pom
Kalapom pom pom


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

A szememre borítóóm


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

A bankba nincsen betétem


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

Mégse látok setéten


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

Mert az élet nekem


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

Tevéled nagyon szééééééééééééép


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

Az én rózsám vasutas


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

19 egy híján húsz


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

20 zwanzig twenty


----------



## PeresJucika (2011 November 3)

Black Jack


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 3)

4. Kitartó vagyok!


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 3)

5. Bármibe is kezdek sikerre viszem azt!


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 3)

*6.*

Napról napra egyre boldogabbá, és teljesebbé válik életem!


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*1*

1


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*2*

2


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*3*

3


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*4*

4


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*5*

5


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*6*

6:11:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*7*

7:9:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*8*

8:44:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*9*

9:777:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*10*

10:34::34:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*11*

11:33:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*12*

12:656::656::656:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*13*

13:22::22::22::22:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*14*

14:k::k::k::k:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*15*

15:111::111::111::111:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*16*

16:945::945::945::945:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*17*

17:55::55::55::55::5:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*18*

18:4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*19*

19:cici::cici::cici::cici::cici::cici:


----------



## leventeimets (2011 November 3)

*20*

20:,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,:


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Friss, ropogós regisztráció, első üzenet


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Szép


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

napot


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

mindenkinek!


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 3)

*7.*

Az élet akkor változik, amikor mi is változunk! :11:


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

A víz milyen lágy,


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Meglel minden kis utat,


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Ereje mégis


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Képes átszakítani


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 3)

*8.*

:!:
:..::..:


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

A tömör sziklafalat!


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 3)

*9.*

 :!: kisskisskiss


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

A folyó útját


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 3)

*10.*

\\m/:656:


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Szikla állja. Dübörög


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Lenn a zuhatag.


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Hol van a lágy csobogás?


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Nem hallani semmi mást.


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Midőn elveted,


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Egyforma mind a mag.


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Szirmait tárva


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Lesz mind más és másmilyen,


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

Szegfű borzas virága.


----------



## Varimax (2011 November 3)

..:: Meiji Tenno Gyosei ::..


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 3)

*11.*

:55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55:


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 3)

*12.*

:555::444:


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 3)

*13.*

:9:


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 3)

*"Nem az számít, hogy egy hatalmas óceán partján gyönyörködsz a naplementében, vagy lopott perceidben egy pici tó kacsáit nézed. Csak az számít, ül-e melletted valaki."*


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 3)




----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 3)

kiss


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 3)

:88:


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 3)

:55::55::55::55::55:


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 3)

://:://:://:


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 3)

*Minden, ami igazán fontos, eljön az életünkbe. Személyiségünk, karakterünk, belső igényeink törvényszerűen formálják sorsunkat. A hívásokra válasz érkezik. Sokszor észrevehettük, hogy vágyaink, igényeink megkeresik a tárgyat maguknak. Az emberek megérzik azt, ami bennünk van és eszerint közelednek vagy távolodnak. Azok felelnek, akikkel közös hullámhosszon működik az “adó-vevő berendezésünk.” Popper Péter*


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 3)




----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 3)

:23::23::23:


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

van valaki akivel lehetne beszélgetni esetleg?


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

.....


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

........


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

?????


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

senki nincs itt?


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

.?:?.?


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

-------


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

*A csend olyan háttere a kimondott szónak, mint a nagy mélység a víztükör alatt, melyet nem látunk, de mégis megérinti szívünket.*


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

*A szokásunkká vált apró kedvességek, udvariasságok, figyelmességek... nagyobb vonzerőt kölcsönöznek személyünknek, mint a nagy tehetség vagy a jeles tettek.*


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

*"ha tőrt döfnek a szívedbe,majd bocsánatodért esdekelve kihúzzák azt,
a tőr már nem lesz ott,de a seb amit okozott örökké emlékeztetni fog rá..."*


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

*Amíg vannak olyanok, akik féltékenyek ránk és gyűlölnek minket,és állandóan rólunk beszélnek, addig valamit nagyon de nagyon jól csináltunk.Ennek csak örüljünk,mivel ezeket a gyógyíthatatlanul sérült lényeket, az irigység kínozza!!!Lassan sztároknak érezhetjük magunkat,mivel többet vagyunk emlegetve, mint egy átlagos ember!!És jól mondja a nagykönyv:...Szeresd az ellenségeid, mivel ők a legnagyobb rajongóid...!*


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

*A kutya az egyetlen a világon, aki jobban szeret téged saját magánál.*


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

*Szőke nő tankol a benzinkúton.
Kutas kérdezi: 95-öst vagy 98-ast kér.
- Miért, idei nincs?*


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

*- Hogy figyelmeztetik a templomban a hívők a papot, ha meggyullad a ruhája?
- Atya ég!!!*


----------



## Vigyorka89 (2011 November 3)

*Megszületik a kisbaba, és csodák-csodájára már beszélni is tud.
Odaszól az orvosnak:
- Maga az orvos?
- Igen, én vagyok - feleli döbbenten az orvos.
- A születés kicsit fájt, de azért jó munkát végzett! Hol van az
édesanyám? - Itt vagyok - feleli az anyja elhalóan.
- Nagyon jó volt a hasadban ilyen hosszú ideig. Köszönöm,
hogy megszülethettem! Apám is itt van?
- Igen, itt vagyok! - feleli büszén az apa.
- Gyere kicsit közelebb! - kéri a baba.
Az apa közelebb hajol, ekkor a baba elkezdi a mutatóujjával a férfi homlokát ütögetni, és felkiált:
- Na, ugye milyen kellemetlen?*


----------



## szikradia92 (2011 November 3)

1


----------



## Truffaut (2011 November 3)

20 hsz 2 nap alatt? Ki sem ismerem magam, csak kapkodom a fejem. De mivel van cél, hisz valahogy ide keveredtem, talán kisajtolok magamból ennyit. Csak az a baj, hogy egy-egy témához akkor érdemes hozzászólni, ha visszaolvasott az ember oldalakat. De idő semmi... Na, nem polemizálok tovább..


----------



## tothzen (2011 November 3)

akraka dabra


----------



## tothzen (2011 November 3)

bim bam buff


----------



## tothzen (2011 November 3)

hi hip hurraaa


----------



## tothzen (2011 November 3)

utolso elotti


----------



## tothzen (2011 November 3)

utolso


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

1


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

hol tudom megnezni hany hozzaszolasom van?


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

ja latom


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

8


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

9


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

10


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

11


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

12


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

13


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

14


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

15


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

16


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

17


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

18


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

19


----------



## Filippino (2011 November 4)

20


----------



## Szicolenla (2011 November 4)

Magamtól ezt ki nem találtam volna !


----------



## kiskun (2011 November 4)

Sziasztok!Egy kérdés: Kanadában mindig havazik??


----------



## acell77 (2011 November 4)

nem tudom osszegyujteni a 20 hozzaszollast ,segit valaki ebben?


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

Első


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

Második


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

harmadik


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

Ez a negyedik


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

Ötödik


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

hatodik


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

Hét


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

nyolcadik:twisted:


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

Kilencedik:2:


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

Tíz


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

11 :9:


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

12:4:


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

13://:


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

14:444:


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

15:33:


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

16


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

17


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

18:--:


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

19\\m/


----------



## hbevi (2011 November 4)

20 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Köszönöm!


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Igazából nem értem minek a korlát, ha ilyen módon könnyen meglehet szerezni?!


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Ilyen formán egyáltalán nem segítünk vele, ha az a cél, hogy megismerjük a szabályokat, a fórum működését és azt követően nyissunk új témát vagy adott esetben letöltsünk.


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Végül is jelen pillanatban mindegy. A célomat lassan elérem.


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Ez a topic, akár egy kibeszélő oldal is lehet. Akár mindent elmondhatnánk, ami a lelkünket nyomja.


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Xii


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Xi


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

X


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Ix


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Viii


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Vii


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Vi


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Jelenleg nem látok akkora tülekedést az aktiváláshoz.


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Közel 3 hónap alatt majd 400-an sikerült 20 bejegyzést írni.


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Még egy kis kitartás és nekem se kell többet ezt az oldalt látogatni


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Ii.


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Most talán meg lesz. További szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Talán most.


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Valamit elrontottam? Már túl vagyok a 20 hozzászóláson és mégsem tudok letölteni. Mit csináltam rosszul?


----------



## turnand (2011 November 4)

Úgy tűnik mégis jó, ha több időt fordítunk a fórum ismerkedésével.


----------



## lbodi (2011 November 4)

Úgy tűnik


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm szépen az infót)


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

:d


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

Én még messze vagyok a 20 db hozzászólástól,de igyekszem)


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

Na ,még kell 16 db)


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)




----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

Beszélgessünk és meg lesz a 20 db)


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

vagy még sem(


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

Hát most komolyan,ennek nem sok értelme van,magammal nem igazán szoktam társalogni,de mint látjuk mindennek eljön az ideje.


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

húúúúúúú


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

van itt valaki???????


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

nyugodtan tessék velem beszélgetni,én nem akarok canadába kivándorolni,jó itt nekem)


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

még 8


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

még 7


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

még 6


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

jaj de hülyén érzem magam


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

írom itt a nagy nullát magamnak(


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

most sincs itt senki????????


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

na még 2


----------



## ábránd (2011 November 4)

és megszültem a "20" üzit))


----------



## peti78 (2011 November 4)

Jó napot!


----------



## peti78 (2011 November 4)

Gratulálok!


----------



## peti78 (2011 November 4)

Senki?


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 4)




----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 4)

:7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 4)

kiss kiss kiss


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 4)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 4)

:55::55::55::55:


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 4)

://:://:://:://:://:


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 4)




----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 4)




----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 4)




----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 4)

Azt mondta a szívem, hogy szerelmes vagyok. És én boldogan, mosolyogva aludtam el.


----------



## pozsimarta (2011 November 4)

:88: Ez a 20.!!!!!!


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 4)

)))))


----------



## sani07 (2011 November 4)

11


----------



## sani07 (2011 November 4)

14


----------



## sani07 (2011 November 4)

17


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 4)

"Néha csak azért kell egyedül lennünk, hogy hiányozzon számunkra valaki, és ismét szerelmesek lehessünk belé."
(Andrew Matthews)


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

1.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

2.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

3.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

4.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

five.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

6.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

7.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

8.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

9.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

ten


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

11.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

12.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

13.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

14.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

15.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

16.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

17.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

18.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

19.


----------



## csobany56 (2011 November 4)

20.


----------



## lbodi (2011 November 4)

pi^e


----------



## lbodi (2011 November 4)

6*10^23


----------



## lbodi (2011 November 4)

(1+(6*10^23))!


----------



## lbodi (2011 November 4)

Acab


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

:d


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

Aki nem tud szeretni, az hiába keresi a kulcsot, amellyel belülről magára zárta ajtaját.


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

A pénz magában nem boldogít! A boldogsághoz szűkség van házra, autóra, nőkre is!


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

A főseregtől távoli előőrsön voltam. Egyszer csak látom, hogy az ellenség nagy porfelhőbe burkolózva közeledik, így sem a csapat erejét, sem menetirányát megállapítani nem tudtam.


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

Uriel arkangyal egyszer borús arccal járult az Úr elé. – Hát téged mi bánt? – kérdezte az Úr.
– Valami nagyon elszomorítót láttam – felelte Uriel, s a két lábfeje közé mutatott. – Ott lent.
– A földön? – mosolyodott el az Úr – Ó! Ott szomorúságban nincs hiány!


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

"Egy összetört szív még begyógyulhat, de mi van az összetört lélekkel?"


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

Végignéztem rajta, főképp azért, hogy fölmérjem a magasságát, valóban akkora-e, nem valami érzékcsalódásról van-e szó. Tényleg akkora volt, kétméteres.


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Hazudni tucatnyi okunk lehet. Igazat mondani csak egy.
Doktor House


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

A férfi a világ legyőzésére termett, a nő pedig arra, hogy megértse őt, és támogassa ebben a küzdelemben. Erő, értelem és érzelem így simulnak kerek egészbe


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

A barátok kemények tudnak lenni veled. Lehet, hogy többet várnak tőled, mint az idegenek. Az idegenek leginkább úgy látnak, ahogy szeretnéd, hogy lássanak, de a barátaid nem csaphatod be. Ez teszi őket baráttá.
Pretty Little Liars c. film


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

- Massachusetts... New York, gondolom... vagy Vermont, ha északon kezdjük... New Yersey... - Kissé kihúzta magát, és több önbizalommal folytatta: - Pennsylvania, Nyugat-Virginia, Ohio, Illinois...


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Én egymagam is harcba szállok, mert bennem megvan, ami bennetek soha nem lesz, az a tűz, ami a szégyent is felégeti, mert a szégyen a legkegyetlenebb ellenfél, a szégyen a legnagyobb átok.
Ezel - Bosszú mindhalálig c. film


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

Óh, nő, mi szűk, mi gyarló látköröd.
S a büszke férfit épp ez vonzza hozzád.
Madách Imre


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

Mi ez, mi ez, mi ez, ez a rettentő csengetés? Tűz van? Ezek nyilván tűzoltók... szólni kellene az Erzsinek, hogy oltsa el a lámpát, biztosan meggyulladt a kredenc.


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Akarunk valamit, és akkor jönnek a véletlenek akaratunkon kívül. Események más helyeken, más időben, és megváltoztatják az életünket. Ki teremti a véletleneket? Mert azt tudom, hogy nem mi.
Holdfény c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Mikor már azt hinnénk, mindent elterveztünk, az univerzum csavar egyet a dolgokon. Improvizálnunk kell. Boldogságra találunk ott, ahol nem is számítunk rá. Néha csak segít, hogy biztosan ott legyünk, ahova igazán tartozunk.
Grace klinika c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

- Túl korosnak tart magához? 
- Dehogy, gyűjtöm a régiségeket.
Ősz New Yorkban c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Van egy jópofa olasz vicc egy szegény emberről, aki minden nap elmegy a templomba, hogy imádkozzon a szent előtt azt kérve: "Kedves szent! Kérlek, kérlek, kérlek, hadd nyerjem meg a lottót!" Végül a szobor életre kel, lenéz az előtte térdeplő férfira és azt mondja: "Fiam! Kérlek, kérlek, kérlek, tölts ki egy szelvényt!"
Ízek, imák, szerelmek c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Jó férjet találni pont olyan könnyű, mint egy taxit fogni hóviharban szilveszterkor!
A férfi fán terem c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Az egyetlen, aki megakadályozhatja, hogy az álmaid valóra váljanak, az te magad vagy!
Sket Dance c. film


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

Szerelem betegének csúfolnak! ... Ó, annak a betege vagyok, az igaz, de annak a halottja is leszek... Ez a gyenge kéz, a szerelem, a koporsóhoz vezet, és megszabadít kínzásaitoktól.
Kármán József


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Nem attól halunk meg, ha kivégeznek minket, hanem attól, ha szertefoszlanak álmaink.
Ezel - Bosszú mindhalálig c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Az élvezet elég távol áll a boldogságtól. Néhány dolog éppen attól értékes, hogy nem tart soká.
Dorian Gray c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

A vagányság előny, de ha túlhajtod, belehalsz.
Féktelenül c. film


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

Másért vagyunk teremtve, nem magunkért, mások által, és magunkban semmik vagyunk.


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Megtanultam, hogy a kimondott szó és az igazság között mindig van egy árnyalatnyi különbség, mert a hazugság könnyebben elrejt egy őszinte vallomást.
Ezel - Bosszú mindhalálig c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Nem úgy történik minden, ahogy mi szeretnénk. Hiába akarunk eljutni valahová, hiába akarunk túlélni, ha a mindenség másként akarja. Elfuthatunk, de nem menekülhetünk.
Holdfény c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Az életünk olykor megállíthatatlanul az ütközés felé halad, anélkül, hogy mi tudnánk erről. Legyen az véletlen vagy szándékos, semmit sem tehetünk ellene.
Benjamin Button különös élete c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Ha szeretünk valakit, azt az embert a hibáival együtt szeressük. Meg kell tudni bocsátani.
Valentin nap c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Sok mindent elmondtak már a bátorságról, de a bátorságot a félelem határozza meg. A gyávák az életük elvesztésétől rettegnek, de ha nem csupán a halál az, ami riaszt, akkor érted meg a sötétséget. Tudod, hogy vannak sebek, amik sosem gyógyulnak be, tudod, hogy van, amit elvesztettél, és ami sosem lesz meg újra, és hogy van, ami a halálnál is rosszabb.
Sárkányvadász c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Ne feledd, a jelen a fontos. Arra összpontosíts. Érezz, ne töprengj.
Csillagok háborúja c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Miért félünk a holnaptól, ha csak a ma van nekünk?
Elizabeth: Az aranykor c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Az életet élvezni kell, és majd megtervezi önmagát.
Így jártam anyátokkal c. film


----------



## detti0303 (2011 November 5)

Nem kesergek a múlton, inkább élvezem a jelent.
Pandora Hearts c. film


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

A rendőr rászól a fiára
- Fiam, ne dohányozz, korai az még neked!
- De papa, te is ötödikes voltál, mikor elkezdtél cigarettázni! - válaszol a gyerek.
- Igen, fiam, de én akkor már tizenhat voltam.


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

Mint az árnyék úgy követsz 
minden gondolatomban, 
mint szomjúságot a víz 
tartasz örök fogságodban.


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

Egy férfi száguldozik az új autójával. A rendőr megállítja:
- Nem olvasta a sebességkorlátozásra vonatkozó táblát?
- Micsoda? Olvasni ilyen sebesség mellett?


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

_"Én nem volnék, ha nem volnál, 
ha te hozzám nem hajolnál, 
te sem volnál, ha nem volnék.
Osztódom én, osztódol te:
só vagy az én kenyeremben,
mosoly vagy a bajuszomon,
könny vagyok a két szemedben.
Ha nem volnék, te sem volnál,
én sem volnék, ha nem volnál.
Vagyunk ketten két szép nyárfa
s búvunk egymás árnyékába." - Kányádi Sándor_


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

A buszon:
- Uram, ennek a gyereknek jegyet kell váltani!
- Ennek a karonülő csöppségnek?
- Akkor tessék ölbe venni!
- Micsoda? Ezt a vén kamaszt?


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

Egy baleset után így szól egy férfi a női vezetőhöz:
- Mondja, asszonyom, mióta vezet autót?
- Öt perce, uram. Akkor esett ki a férjem a kocsiból.


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

Egy autós megállít egy járókelőt Budapesten:
- Nem látott erre egy rendőrt?
- Nem, de ha itt a járdán tovább hajt a kocsijával akkor hamarosan megjelenik egy.


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

A villamoson egy idős néni megszólít egy gyereket:
- Nem akarod átadni a helyedet, kisfiam?
- Nem!
- Miért?
- Mert a múltkor is átadtam, és egy nálam sokkal fiatalabb gyereket ültettek a helyemre.


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

_Ma már nyugodtan ejtem a neved ki,
Ma már nem reszketek tekintetedre,
Ma már tudom, hogy egy voltál a sokból, hogy ifjú boldogság.__
Ó, de mégis ne hidd, szívem, hogy ez hiába volt, és hogy egészen elmúlt,
Ó, ne hidd!'" - Juhász Gyula_


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

A bíró a tárgyaláson a sofőrhöz fordul, aki elütött egy idős hölgyet.
- Miért nem dudált, amikor látta, hogy a kocsi elé lép a néni?
- Nem akartam megijeszteni szegényt.


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

_A nemek közötti kapcsolatban a férfi annyira lesz férfi, amennyire a nő nőnek tartja magát." - Karinthy Frigyes_


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

- Légy szíves vezess át az utca másik oldalára! - szólít meg egy vastag szemüveget viselő néni egy kisfiút.
- Szívesen. Ott tetszik lakni?
- Nem, ott parkol a kocsim.


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

_"A szív akkor a legboldogabb, ha másokért doboghat."_


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

- Mondd, apa, mi az az angyal?
- Az angyal kisfiam, az egy olyan gyalogos, aki túl későn ugrott félre.


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

_Örvény voltál, mélyre húztál. Csókod még érzem a számon, ha kellek, tudod a számom._


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

Egy autós elüt egy kövér embert.
- Miért nem kerülte ki? - kérdezi tőle a rendőr.
- Mert nem volt annyi benzin a kocsimban.


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

A kezdő, folyton balesetet okozó taxist ugratják a barátai:
- Te is olyan vagy, mint ma reggel a templom toronyórája.
- Miért?
- Az is elütötte már a nyolcat.


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

_Ha bajban vagy, mindig egyedül érzed magad. Később átgondolod, rájössz miből ered, és elismered, nem rossz dolog, ha akad, aki szeret._


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

Izgatottan rohan be egy férfi a rendőrségre:
- Segítsenek rajtam! Az imént lopták el az autómat!
- Látta a tetteseket?
- Azokat nem, de a rendszámot sikerült felírnom!


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

Zuhogó esőben megy a taxis az utasával, aki megjegyzi:
- Uram, tudja, hogy beázik a kocsija a tetőablaknál?
- Tudom.
- Ez mindíg így van?
- Dehogy! Csak ha esik az eső.


----------



## 8zabi (2011 November 5)

Dermesztő hidegben lehúzott ablakkal száguld a taxis. A didergő utas megjegyzi:
- Igazán felhúzhatná az ablakot, odakint nagyon hideg van.
- Na és mit gondol, ha felhúzom, odakint melegebb lesz?


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

_"Mert kell valaki, akihez beszélsz.
Mert kell egy másik: mások ellen.
Ne áltasd magad. Ennyi az egész. De ez eltéphetetlen." - Rab Zsuzsa_


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)

_"A szerelem vak, a barátság pedig lehunyja a szemét." - Nietzsche_


----------



## Angelika56 (2011 November 5)




----------



## Nyusza1028 (2011 November 5)

Mindenkinek nagyon szép hétvégét kívánok!


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

*akkor még egyszer*

gyűjtöm a 20-ast, már csak 18 van


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]A győztesek 13+1 pontja[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]1. Amikor a győztes követ el hibát, azt mondja: "Hibáztam", és[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
megtanulja a leckét.
Mikor a vesztes követ el hibát, azt mondja: "Nem az én hibám", és
másokra hárítja a felelősséget.

[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]2. Egy győztes tudja, hogy az ellenségesség a legjobb tanító.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Egy vesztes áldozatnak érzi magát az ellenségesség előtt.

[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]3. Egy győztes tudja, hogy cselekvéseinek eredménye tőle függ.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Egy vesztes a balszerencse létezésében hisz.

[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]4. Egy győztes sokat dolgozik, de sok szabadidőt is teremt saját maga
számára.
Egy vesztes mindig "nagyon elfoglalt" személy, akinek még az övéi
számára sincs ideje.[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]5. Egy győztes egyenként száll szembe a kihívásokkal.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
A vesztes kitér előlük és nem mer szembeszállni velük.[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]6. Egy győztes ígéretet tesz, szavát adja és meg is tartja azt.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Egy vesztes ígéreteket tesz, de nem ad semmi biztosítékot, és amikor
hibázik, csak igazolásokat keres.

[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]7. Egy győztes azt mondja: "Jó vagyok, és még jobb leszek!"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Egy vesztes azt mondja: "Nem vagyok olyan rossz, mint sokan mások."

[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]8. Egy győztes MEGHALLGAT, MEGÉRT és VÁLASZOL.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Egy vesztes csupán várakozik, míg rákerül a sor, hogy beszéljen.[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]9. Egy győztes tiszteli azokat, akik többet tudnak, mint ő és[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
megpróbál tőlük tanulni.
Egy vesztes ellenkezik azokkal, akik többet tudnak, mint ő és csak a
hibákat veszi figyelembe.

[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]10. Egy győztes valamivel többért érzi magát felelősnek, mint csupán a[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
munkájáért.
A vesztes nem vállal fel semmit és mindig azt mondja: "Csupán a
munkámat végzem."[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]11. A győztes azt mondja: "Kell létezzen egy jobb út, hogy[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
megcsináljam!"
A vesztes azt mondja: "Mindig így csináltam!"[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]12. Egy győztes a megoldásnak egy része.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Egy vesztes a problémának egy része.[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]13. Egy győztes azt veszi figyelembe "hogyan néz ki a fal[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
összességében".
Egy vesztes a "téglát" veszi figyelembe, amit el kell helyeznie".

[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]13+1 Egy győztes, mint Te, megosztja ezeket a gondolatokat másokkal![/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Egy vesztes önző és csak saját magának tartja meg ...[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]Ügyelek gondolataimra, mert irányítják szavaim.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Ügyelek szavaimra, mert azok szabják meg tetteim.
Ügyelek tetteimre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaim.
Ügyelek szokásaimra, mert azok szabják meg jellemem.
Ügyelek jellememre, mert azok szabják meg sorsomat.
Jól érzem magam.

[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]Minden helyzetben feltalálom magamat.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Tanulékony vagyok, az új dolgokat örömmel fogadom.
Jó kedvvel teszem a dolgomat.

[/FONT]


----------



## Nyusza1028 (2011 November 5)

A mai nap nagyon szép!
Imádom hogy süt a nap,ez kihat a hangulatomra.


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]Értékes és egyedi ember vagyok.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Mindenkiben észreveszem a jót, a szeretetreméltót.
Szeretem az embereket, szívesen segítek rajtuk.
Elfogadom mások szeretetét, segítségét.
Őszinte, és becsületes vagyok.
Gondolataimat bátran megosztom másokkal.
Érzéseimet a megfelelő formában mindig őszintén kimutatom.[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]Életemet én irányítom.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Felelősséget vállalok minden döntésemért, és tettemért.
Valamennyi döntésem a javamat szolgálja.
Kész vagyok változtatni az életemen.
A változtatásoktól egyre jobban érzem magam.
Örömmel fogadom életem minden percét.
Szeretettel és megértéssel közeledem mások felé.
Vidám, boldog és szabad vagyok.[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]Bátran és őszintén szembenézek életem minden eseményével.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Kész vagyok változtatni hozzáállásomon és szóhasználatomon.
Örömmel elengedem a haragot, a sérelmeket, mert ez szabaddá, könnyűvé és gondtalanná tesz.
A változás életem természetes rendje.
Élvezem és elfogadom a változást.
Rendet tartok magamban és magam körül.
Egészséges, erős és elégedett vagyok.
Az embereknek szüksége van rém.
Öröm számomra szeretetet adni és kapni.

[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]Az élet várt és váratlan módokon gazdagít.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Életem minden percét értékelem.
Tisztelettel fordulok a körülöttem élőkhöz.
Örömmel fogadom életem minden új napját.
Erős és talpraesett vagyok.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]Elengedem a múltat, és mindenkinek megbocsátok.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Örülni tudok embertársaim sikereinek.
Képes vagyok a feltétel nélküli szeretetre.

[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]Erényeimből és eredményeimből erőt merítek.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Hibáimból tanulok, és azok révén is fejlődök.
Jó kapcsolatban vagyok embertársaimmal.
Könnyen és jól döntök.

[/FONT]


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 5)

[FONT=&quot]Minden kapcsolatom harmonikus.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Figyelek testem üzeneteire.
Vigyázok az egészségemre.

[/FONT]


----------



## kakuktibor (2011 November 5)

ez így megy, akkor köszi !


----------



## essence (2011 November 5)

soha nem lesz meg a 20...


----------



## essence (2011 November 5)

de már nem sok kell hozzá


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

1


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

2


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

3


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

4


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

5


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

6


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

7


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

8


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

9


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

10


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

11


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

12


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

13


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

14


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

15


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

16


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

17


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

18


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

19


----------



## m.beata (2011 November 5)

és 20!!!


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

1


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

2


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

3a


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

4b


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

5c


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

6d


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

7e1s3


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

8x


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

9y


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

10


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

11


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

12


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

13137


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

14


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

15


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

76


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

1713


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

18


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

19


----------



## 713 (2011 November 5)

20


----------



## nisse (2011 November 5)

Furcsa az élet. Ahogy összehoz két embert itt meg amott, mintha csak véletlen lenne, s aztán egymáshoz láncolja őket a barátság láthatatlan erejével. /Wass Albert/


----------



## nisse (2011 November 5)

Másért vagyunk teremtve, nem magunkért, mások által, és magunkban semmik vagyunk. 

/Kármán József/


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

Hát akkor hajrá, még kell néhány a húszhoz.


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

De ha elég ügyes az ember, akkor nem hátrál meg egy efféle kicsiny akadály előtt...


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

Ha írni kell, hát írni kell...


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

Egy ismerősöm ismerősével történt. 
Kimaradt az éjjel, valamikor hajnalban érkezett haza. Cipőt levéve settenkedett az ágyhoz, amikor a nej felébredt.
- Már indulsz is? - kérdezte félálomban.
- Igen, itt az idő - hangzott a felelet...
Azzal cipő fel, és - álmatlanul - irány vissza...


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

Valójában már csak 9 további mondatot kell leirni.


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

8


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

7


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

Emlékszik még valaki a Patientia nevű szerre?
Hat hét hit és hat. Ez volt a szlogenje.


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

Öt


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

Már csak 4


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

Három a kislány


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

És három a magyar igazság is


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

Egy


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

No, a kötelezővel tehát - remélhetőleg - megvolnánk. Innentől szabad fórumozás lesz, de nem ebben a topikban. Bocsánat, de minél gyorsabban le akartam tudni a 20 hsz-t.


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Újabb kisérlet a 20 hozzászólás összeírásához


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

4+6=10


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Este van már este van,


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Egy dal:
Egyszer keleten, Bagdadban
Élt egy mohamed, Musztafa.
A mecsettől balra egy utcában
papucsot készített napszámban.


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Másik dal:
Szállj fel a békehajóra,
hazádnak partjainál.
Ha nincs hát vár csak
folyamok kapuinál.


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Rejtelmek, ha zengenek,
őrt állok, mint mesékben.
Te bújtattál engemet,
talpig nehéz hűségben.


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Paff a bűvös sárkány,
ki senkitől se fél.
Álom ország tenger partján
játékok közt él.


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Lebukik fejem, és úgy zokogok,
Haloványul bennem a bánat.
Veretik körülöttem az õsi dobot,
Szaladok, hajnal, utánad.


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

A börtön ablakába soha nem süt be a nap
Az évek tovaszállnak, mint egy múló pillanat.


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Volt egy leány, ki senkitől se félt,
Ő volt a nagy harc hőse,
Egy századnyi lány követte mindig őt,
Mert ő volt a század vezére.


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Megkértem őt, szép kedvesen
Jöjjön velem, sétáljon velem
Vár ránk a part, hív a nagy folyó
Csobban a víz, hív az Ohio


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Amikor először nevettél reám,
Nem akartam hinni a szememnek.
Amikor először beszéltem veled,
Nem akartam hinni a fülemnek.


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Bár én is a földön élek
És engem sem ringattak angyalok
Már az ördögöktől se félek
És néha könyvet is olvasok
De nem csak tündérmeséket
Mert én is kijártam az iskolát
És az se jelentett nagy csodát
Hogy nem a gólya hozza a kisbabát


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Karodon vittél évekig,
Akaratod rabja voltam.
A vágyak bennem egyre nőttek,
Elfelejtem, hogy kölyköd voltam.


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Kényes porcelán, és itt áll a zongorán
Egy fényes régi-régi-régi-régi lámpa.
Talpán zöld betűk: én vagyok a fény, a tűz,
Hogy láss az éjszakába'.
Petróleum lámpa,
Milyen szép a lángja.


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Három éjjel, három nap mindhiába vártalak,
Megtudtam, hogy kivontak.
Összetörted szívemet, kidobtam a képedet,
Erről senki nem tehet.


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

A munkának vége, kijössz a gyárból,
Egy vodkától erős vagy és bátor,
Egy részeg fazon a kezed után nyúl,
Nem tudod miért, jól belerúgsz.


----------



## Fru75 (2011 November 5)

Elröpült a néhány nap, máris búcsúzunk,
Good old London, talán még viszontláthatunk.
Az undergroundon nem megyünk a Westminster felé,
Ha jobbról jön egy autóbusz, nem lépünk elé.


----------



## Saci43 (2011 November 5)

*Heltai versrészlet*

Heltai Jenő:

Mert dalaimnak azt a részét,
Mely túlnyomónak mondható,
-Minek tagadjam gyöngeségem-
Kegyedhez írtam, kis Kató.


----------



## Saci43 (2011 November 5)

*Üdvözlet*

Szeretetteljes üdvözlet kanadai magyaroknak! Nézzétek el, hogy gyakorlatlan vagyok a honlapon!

üdv.:

Saci43


----------



## Saci43 (2011 November 5)

*Kicsi krokodil*

Ismeritek a kicsi krokodilt?

Hol csavarogsz Te kicsi krokodil?
Édesanyád már odahaza sír!

Jó vacsorával várja fiát, 
Kis kroki gyorsan gyere haza hát!

Kis kroki gyorsan hazazakatol, 
Lám a kis asztal megterítve volt,

Krumplit evett, és málnát ivott, 
Utána gyorsan ágyba ugrott.

Ugye aranyos?


----------



## Saci43 (2011 November 5)

*Unokáim*

Gábor, Kristóf, Tamás, Enikő, Zoárd

Nagyon szépek!


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

twnty


----------



## 20Orchidea (2011 November 5)

MiG-21


----------



## boxyzene (2011 November 6)

ez tetszik. Fura az oldal, tényleg nehéz eligazodni, így első körben... :d


----------



## boxyzene (2011 November 6)

Halihó. Te költő vagyol? :d Tetszikvers...


----------



## boxyzene (2011 November 6)

Azt írja, nem indíthatok új témát.Ez is a 20 hozzászólás, és a két napi után lehetséges?


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## petyaxx (2011 November 6)

köszi


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

3


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

4


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

5


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

6


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

7


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

8


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

9


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

10


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

11


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

12


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

13


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

14


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

15


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

16


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

17


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

18


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

19


----------



## dinikácska (2011 November 6)

20


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

köszi


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

7


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

8


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

9


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

10


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

11


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

12


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

13


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

14


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

15


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

16


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

17


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

18 :..:


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

:8:19


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

:555::555::555: 20


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

*orangyal*

:wink:kiss


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

:d


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

:77:


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)




----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)




----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)




----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)




----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

kiss


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

:656:


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)




----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)




----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

:d


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

kiss


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)




----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

kisskiss


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

:|:111:


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

:9:


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

:--:


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

:34:


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

:!:


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

:111::|:!:


----------



## Zsoli_1 (2011 November 6)

*masszazs*

Szuper


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

qqq


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

igen


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

Én is


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

kkkkk


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

nem


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

Te


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

hhhh


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

Ki az


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

jj


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

így


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

lll


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

tt


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

ott


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

ppp


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

és


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

de


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

ő


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

iii


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

mmm


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

se


----------



## Kolos (2011 November 6)

hhhh


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

egy


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

2kettő


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

3


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

négykiss


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

5:12:


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

6


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

7


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

8


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

9


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

10:d


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

11


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

12


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

13
nehogy eltévesszem egyszer


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

14


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

15


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

16


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

17kiss


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

18


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

19


----------



## zsoldosand (2011 November 6)

20


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

hy nekem is szükségem lenne a hozzászólásokra


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

1


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

3


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

4


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

5


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

6


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

7


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

8


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

9


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

10


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

11


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

12


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

13


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

14


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

15


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

16


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

17


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

18


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

19:d


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

20 xddddd


----------



## feci97 (2011 November 6)

21 :f


----------



## petild (2011 November 6)

Nehéz itt eligazodni.


----------



## petild (2011 November 6)

Már csak 3.


----------



## petild (2011 November 6)

2


----------



## petild (2011 November 6)

1


----------



## bandika74 (2011 November 6)

*köszönet1*

Jó ötlet


----------



## bandika74 (2011 November 6)

*köszönet2*

Szenzációs


----------



## bandika74 (2011 November 6)

*köszönet3*

44


----------



## bandika74 (2011 November 6)

*jo*

88


----------



## bandika74 (2011 November 6)

*hu*

hu


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 7)

*azt hiszem 14.*

:..::..::..:


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 7)

*15.*

://:://:://:://:://:


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 7)

*16.*

:00::00: :00:


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 7)

*17.*

:7: :7: :7:


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 7)

*18.*

:00: :7: ://:


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 7)

*19. Xix.*

://: :7: :00:


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 7)

*20. És teljesítettem*

kiss:11:://:\\m/:55::777::ugras:


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

Akkor legyen ez az egy


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

Akkor legyen ez a kettő


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

legyen ez 4 :S


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

a 3 kimaradt??


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

5. dik emelet


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

és itt a 6 osom...


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

a 7 jön már


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

8, üres a polc


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

9 Kisferenc......


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

11 esem itt lesz


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

s jön a 12...


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

13 itt van


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

14 es is lassan


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

15 a sorban


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

:--: 

16 jön


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

kiss17 es


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

:--:18 jön máris


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

:656:19 !!


----------



## viteznori (2011 November 7)

kiss 20 megvan!!!


----------



## AngelMagic (2011 November 7)

Mosoly..."Szemed sarkában, vidáman ott ragyog. Arcodon árad, s legjobb, ha otthagyod. Ha másra nézel, majd ugyanezt kapod, szebbnek látod már ma a holnapot - mosolynak hívják,- és ha arcodon feldereng, - Járványként terjed!
S ahogy az emberek elkapják tőled, a szívükben a meleg, biztató érzés és hála kap helyet. 
Add tovább, mert meg nem tarthatod! 
Induljon el így minden új napod.
S hidd el nekem, ha szívből adod, Akinek nyújtod, attól vissza is kapod!")


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

1


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

2


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

3


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

4


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

5 messze még a 20


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

6


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

7


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

8


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

9 :d


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

10 félidőőőőő


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

11 :d :d


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

12


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

13


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

14


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

15


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

16


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

17


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

18


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

\\m/ 19           \\m/ \\m/


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

20


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

sikerült


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

nah akkor ujra


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

akkor is megszerzem


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

1 óra alatt összejön ugy is


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

elugrok eszek gyorsan


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

visszajöttem


----------



## jay35 (2011 November 7)

6 ujjult erövel vágok bele


----------



## Zuzmi (2011 November 7)

*köszönet*

Köszönöm szépen GJodie-nek hogy segített, és végre már én is teljes jogú tagja vagyok a csapatnak. :..:


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 7)

Kedves GJodie koszonom a jotanacsokat igyekszem elszjatitani Tovok


----------



## jakatta (2011 November 7)

az első


----------



## jakatta (2011 November 7)

második


----------



## jakatta (2011 November 7)

A fizika olyan, mint a szex. Időnként van valami haszna is, de nem ezért csináljuk.
Richard Feynman


----------



## jakatta (2011 November 7)

Nemcsak az emberek megalázásával lehet a gőzt kiereszteni; mondják, hogy a bowling jobb még ennél is.
 Doktor House c. film


----------



## jakatta (2011 November 7)

Soha nem halasztom holnapra, amit holnaputánra is halaszthatok.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## jakatta (2011 November 7)

Az egyetlen dolog, amiért nem örülök, hogy apám a divatszakmában dolgozik, az, hogy valahányszor ágyba bújok egy sráccal, mindig apám nevét látom az alsónadrágján.
Marci Klein


----------



## jakatta (2011 November 7)

A kezdő orvosok sokszor a fanatikus egyéneket összetévesztik a rögeszmés elmebetegekkel. Ha a beteg nem az önműködő villamosjegyet vagy hasonló fizikai képtelenséget tekinti sürgősen megvalósítandó reformnak, hanem a többtermelést vagy a serdületlenek által készített péksütemények fokozott állami ellenőrzését, úgy lehet, hogy később miniszter lesz vagy publicista. A rög- és valódi eszmék fanatikus ismételgetése ma még nincs precízen elhatárolva az orvostudomány előtt. Ezért olykor nagy reformerekről későn derül ki, hogy eszméjük nem valódi volt, hanem rög. De ilyenkor már nem lehet kezelni őket, mert magas pozíciót, nagy tekintélyt, és világraszóló érdemrendet kaptak.
Rejtő Jenő


----------



## kántor14 (2011 November 7)

köszönöm,hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## kántor14 (2011 November 7)

"Dolgozni csak pontosan,szépen, ahogy a csillag megy az égen úgy érdemes!"


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

*gyűjtsünk 20-at *

2. hsz


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

3.hsz


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

5


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

6os


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

a 7.


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

nyolc+1


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

kilencz


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

fele meg van :


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

eleven 11-es


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

tucat


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

nem szeretem ezt a számot


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

tucat+2


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

15


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

2*8


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

17


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

nagykor


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

ez + még1


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

mostmár talán meglesz a kislányomnak a karácsonyi dalának a zenei alapja


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

na még kettő


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

mostmár remélem tényleg meg van a 20


----------



## leisle69 (2011 November 7)

*favicc1*

hogy hívják a holland dús keblű pincérnőt?


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

néhány


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

értelmes


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

szó


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

helyett


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

mások értelmesebb szavai: 

"Mindennek megvan a maga jelentősége. Az az ember, aki nagy hévvel éli az életet... minden percét élvezi. (...) Ha szeretkezik, azért teszi, mert túlcsordul a boldogságtól, mert a borospohara annyira tele van, hogy kicsordul, mert elkerülhetetlen, mert meghallja az élet hívó szavát, mert abban a pillanatban, abban az egyetlen pillanatban, el tudja veszíteni a fejét."


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

"Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!"


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

"Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!""


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

"Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!"
Paulo Coelho


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

Az igazi barát az, aki akkor jön, amikor mindenki más megy.
Walter Winchell


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

A mosoly egy görbe vonal, amely egyenesbe hozhat mindent.
Phyllis Diller


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

Ha nem tudod, hogyan kell hazudni, azt sem tudod, hogy mikor hazudnak neked.
 Doktor House c. film


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

- Pont jókor jössz, mert ez a nap legjobb része.
- Melyik az a rész?
- Az, amikor te meg én mi leszünk.
 Micimackó c. film


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb.

ez még jó is..


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


_nevermind_


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

_2_


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

3


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

4


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

5


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

6


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

7


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

8


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

9


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

10


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

11


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

12


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

13


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

14


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

15


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

16


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

17


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

18


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

19


----------



## hpoirot (2011 November 8)

20


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

kiss

kiss

Az én gyermekem diszlexiás és súlyos diszgráfiája van. Biztosan sok használható anyagot találok!

Ezek nagyon jó anyagok

:..:Nagyon hasznosak a feltöltéseid Köszi

Az ovis unkahúgom szerint szuper!


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

köszönjük szépen


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)




----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)




----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

kiss


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)




----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)




----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 8)

Vaca írta:


> Remélem segítség a feltöltésem. Mozaikos felmérők 6. o., és egy természet ismeret munkafüzet.


 

Köszönöm

Köszi

 Jók lettek



xD



Szép 

Szép



szép

Nekem nicnsen

xD

Szépek grat

Nagyon jók 

De jók  Nagyon szépek

Szerintem valami jó kis ajándékot aminek örül mindenki.

Már minden HD szerintem vagyis a legtöbb film


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

13


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

11


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

:11:


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

10


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

:--:


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

:99:


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

:34:


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

6


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

5


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

4


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)




----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

hm:sad:


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

jah.............


----------



## fendt0313 (2011 November 8)

.................


----------



## gabi4203 (2011 November 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

udvozlom a Kanadai magyarokat


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

szeretem a regi slagereket


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Egyik kedvencem Konc Zsuzsa


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

A masik kedvencem Kovacs Kati


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Hofi Gezat is szeretem


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Mate Ottiliat is kedvelem


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Demjen Ferenc is jo


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Mate Peter is a kedvenceim koze tartozik


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

A Zoran dalai is szepek


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Az lgt is nagyon jo


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Tabanyi Mihaly tangoharmonikaval csodalatos


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Darvas Ivannak nagyon szep hangja van


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Pataki Attila is nagyon jo


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Harangozo Terez is a sztarok koze tartozik


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Cininek is meg mindig jo hangja van


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Janicsak Veca is szenzacios


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Dobos Attila es Mari Zsuzs is jok


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

Korda Gyorgy es Balazs Klari is nagyon jok


----------



## Tovok (2011 November 8)

:!:


Tovok írta:


> Korda Gyorgy es Balazs Klari is nagyon jok


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Üdvözlök mindenkit,majdcsak összegyűlnek a hozzászólások..


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Előbb-utóbb


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Legalábbis ráléptem az útra


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Az X factorban hajrá Kocsis Tibi és Tarányi Tamás!


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

No meg a Rocktenors!


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Vagy nevezzük őket Párbajhősőknek?


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Klasszak!


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Bár most Bagossi Alexa is jó volt!


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Bár a Fluor Tomit rühellem.


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

De igy feldolgozva


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Még akár élvezhető is


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Na hát ennyit egyenlőre ennyit a faktorról


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Kábé ez a fele


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Szórakoztató igy visszaolvasni


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Mit is akartam mondani?


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Kezeket a paplan fölé és éljenek a csajok!


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Hogy egy klasszikust idézzek


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Fábry Sándort ugye


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Hány az óra?


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

Vekker úr?


----------



## stasis (2011 November 8)

+1,hogy biztos legyek


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a 20 hozzá szóláshoz.


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)




----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

még1x köszönöm


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

Nagyon érdekelnek az ezoterikus témák


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

ez már az 5-dik


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

6


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

sok van még?


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

aki másnak vermet ás az jól beleesik


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

9-1+3-2


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

10* szólás*


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

csillagok közt lennél ha velem lennél


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

vágyaim hercegnője nem lehetünk egymásé


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

13 a kedvenc szerencse számom


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

küzdenem kell a vágyaim ellen, de egyre nehezebb


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

inkább fogadnám el, hogy Ő


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

az akire szükségem van és a lélektársam lehet


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

17 évesen még nem volt senkim


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

Ő már nem lehet az enyém


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

mert nem tudnám hogyan szeressem


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

az utolsó csók a legszebb csók mit el sem csókolunk.


----------



## bacsoka (2011 November 9)

köszönöm


----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 9)

Hello!


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

1


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

2


----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 9)

2


----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 9)

3


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

3


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

4


----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 9)

4


----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 9)

5


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

5


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

6


----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 9)

7


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

7


----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 9)

8


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

8


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

9


----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 9)

9


----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 9)

10


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

10


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

11


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

12


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

13


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

14


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

15


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

16


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

17


----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 9)

tizennyolc


----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 9)

tizenkilenc


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

Már az óvodában megtanultam mindent, amit tudni érdemes. Azt, hogy hogyan éljek, mit tegyek, mind az óvodában tanultam meg. Az egyetemen a bölcsesség nem volt különösebb érték, az óvodában azonban annál inkább. Íme, amit ott tanultam: Ossz meg mindent másokkal! Ne csalj a játékban! Ne bántsd a másikat! Mindent oda tegyél vissza, ahonnét elvetted! Rakj rendet magad után! Ne vedd el a másét! Kérj bocsánatot, ha valakinek fájdalmat okoztál! Evés előtt moss kezet! Húzd le a vécét! A frissen sült sütemény és a hideg tej tápláló. Élj mértékkel! Mindennap tanulj, gondolkodj, rajzolj, fess, énekelj, táncolj, játssz és dolgozz egy keveset! Délutánonként szundíts egyet! A nagyvilágban óvatosan közlekedj, fogd meg a társad kezét és ne szakadjatok el egymástól! Ismerd fel a csodát!


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *[FONT=&quot]„ Az óvoda már valóságos, véres élet.[/FONT]**
[FONT=&quot]Ami sebet ott kap valaki, gyakran holtáig sem heveri ki.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]S ha jó magot ültetünk bele,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Egész életében virágzik.” [/FONT]*(Kodály Zoltán)


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *[FONT=&quot]„A hideg szobából az utcára lépve fázunk.”
”…a szeretet nélkül semmi vagyok.”[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *[FONT=&quot]„A gyökerek persze nem látszanak, de tudod, hogy azok tartják a fát.” [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](Görög költő)[/FONT]​


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"  UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *[FONT=&quot]„A kisgyermek önállóságra törekszik, de nem függetlenségre.”[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](Ranschburg Jenő)[/FONT]​


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *[FONT=&quot]”A felnőttszeretet lényege: szeretsz, mert szeretlek;[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]A gyermekszeretet kényege: szeretlek, mert szeretsz.”
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](Erich From)[/FONT]​


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" Name="Normal (Web)"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> _[FONT=&quot]Só-liszt gyurma recept - kituno[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A legismertebb és legegyszerűbb otthon készíthető alap-massza, de ügyes kezekbe kerülve hihetetlen szép tárgyak készülhetnek belőle. Amire szükségünk lesz hozzá: sóra és lisztre egy az egyhez arányban (otthoni mennyiségnek vagy 1-1 pohárral vagy kb. 20-20 dekagramot szoktunk javasolni). Ezeket összekeverjük, és annyi vízzel gyúrjuk össze, hogy jól formálható legyen az állaga. Kevés étolajat hozzákeverve kellemes tapintású anyagot kaphatunk.
(Színezésére, szárítására, tárolására ugyanazok igazak-érvényesek, amiket a sógyurmánál elmondtunk.)[/FONT]


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" Name="Normal (Web)"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> [FONT=&quot]“Engem ne emeljen a magasba senki, [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] Ha nem tud addig tartani, [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] M[/FONT][FONT=&quot]íg tényleg megnövök.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] Guggoljon ide mellém[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] Ha nem csak hallani,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] De érteni akar,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] Hogy közel legyen a szívdobogásunk.”[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] Birtalan Ferenc[/FONT]​


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/>  <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" Name="Normal (Web)"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *Fehér liliomszál, ugorj a Dunába, *
támaszd meg oldalad két arany pálcával,
fésülködjél, mosakodjál, és megtörülközzél.


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" Name="Normal (Web)"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *Koszorú, koszorú, mért vagy olyan szomorú?*
Azért vagyok szomorú, mert a nevem koszorú

Kipp, kopp, kopogok, találd ki, hogy ki vagyok.


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman","serif";} </style> <![endif]--> Hej tulipán, tulipán, 
Teljes szekfű, szarkaláb, 
Tele kertem zsályával
Szerelemnek lángjával.

- egymás kezét fogva szaladva
- első szakasz végén megáll
- Középen kettő kaput tart


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman","serif";} </style> <![endif]--> 

Párbeszéd
 -Kinek hídja ez a szép híd?
-Szent Erzsébet királynénak
-Eressz átal a hídadon
-Nem eresztlek, mert leszakad
-Ha leszakad, fölaggatom
-Mivel tudnád fölaggatni?
-Gyűrű gyönggyel, gyöngyharmattal
-Honnan veszed gyűrű gyöngyöd?
- Isten adja jobb kezével

Szabad a híd! Felnyílik
Új hold fényes nap, 
megyek hídon átal
vagyok bátor jó vitéz,
megyek hídon átal.
Bújj szívem bokrostól
Gyorsan menjünk átal.


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman","serif";} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1026"/> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit"> <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"/> </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]--> Meghozta az Isten 
Szent György vitéz napját
Mi is meghordozzuk 
Szent György koronáját
Szent György vitéz napján
Mindenek újulnak
A kertek, a mezők 
virágba borulnak.


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *Kedves napra ébredtünk,*

Fenyőünnep van ma,​ Vígan szóljon énekünk,​ Tisztán csengő hangja.​ ​ Járjunk rá egy víg táncot​ Jobbra, kettőt balra​ Körbe-körbe forogjunk​ Erre a kis dalra.​


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *[FONT=&quot]A zöld fenyőfán[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Kigyulnak a fények,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kispajtások örvendezve [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]körös körül állják[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]De szép zöld fenyő,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Köszöntelek téged,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hozz örömet mindnyájunknak [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]és boldog új évet[/FONT]


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *Nyármarasztó*


*Szól a rigó: jaj de jó!*

Érik a dió
millió
millió.
Útra kel a fecske,
Jajgat a fürjecske:
Pitypalatty,
Pitypalatty,
nyár, nyár
itt maradj!


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> Ovikezdésre


*Egy, kettő, három, négy, *

kicsi cipő hová mész, 
kipp-kopp kopogok, 
óvodába indulok.


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *[FONT=&quot]Varjú károg,fú a szél,[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Esik a hó, itt a tél.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Jaj de nagyon hideg van,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ropog a hó alattam.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Vígan csúszik a kis szán,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Most örülünk igazán.[/FONT]


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *[FONT=&quot]A hóember hófehér, [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Kezében a seprűnyél.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Itt a szeme, orra, szája[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Szájában van a pipája[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lyukas fazék a fején, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ejnye milyen szép legény[/FONT]


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> *[FONT=&quot]Aki fázik vacogjon, fújja körmét,topogjon![/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Földig érő kucsmába, nyakig érő csizmába[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bújjon be a dunyhába, üljön fel a kályhára,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] mindjárt megmelegszik![/FONT]


----------



## lzsuzsa2003 (2011 November 9)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]-->Ének:

Alma, alma, piros alma,
Beteszlek a kosaramba.
Hazaviszlek és megeszlek.
Adjál nékem egészséget.


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

jó estét!


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

11


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

f:


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

?


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

..


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

...


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

Köszönöm az irányítást, és a jó tanácsot.


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

Kicsit kínosan érzem magam, nem akarok hülyeségeket írni.


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

Próbálkoznék valami értelmessel....


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

.....


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

.......


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

Én is próbálkoznék ...


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

"Az élet egyikünk számára sem könnyű, de nincs semmi baj, ha az embernek van kitartása, s főleg önbizalma, hinnünk kell, hogy tehetségesek vagyunk valamiben és ,hogy ezt a valamit bármi áron is el kell érnünk .Ugye?"


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

Nagyon szeretek..


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

olvasni...


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

szeretem mások gondolatait...


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

ötleteit...


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

l


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

képeit, és műveit.....


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

y


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

olvasni, és nagyon tudom értékelni.


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

Szeretek nevetni..


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

ezért szívesen olvasok vicceket.


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

Szeretem az ötletes dolgokat...


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

ezért szívesen nézegetem a kreatív oldalakat.


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

Szeretek főzni...


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

és finomakat enni..


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

ezért szívesen olvasgatom a főzéssel kapcsolatos dolgokat..


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

és sok mindent ki is próbálok.


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

Nagyon szeretném..


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

0


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

ha végre sikerülne....


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

00


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

ml


----------



## Sejef (2011 November 9)

és megnézhetném azokat a tartalmakat is, amikhez eddig nem férhettem hozzá.


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

vv


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

k


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

-


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

-.


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

..-


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

---


----------



## kluksandor (2011 November 9)

dv


----------



## blackcat666 (2011 November 9)

óhelóó


----------



## blackcat666 (2011 November 9)

dum


----------



## blackcat666 (2011 November 9)

óó jaj késő van


----------



## blackcat666 (2011 November 9)

álmos vagyok


----------



## blackcat666 (2011 November 9)

mindjárt megyek is aludni


----------



## blackcat666 (2011 November 9)

de még azelőtt


----------



## blackcat666 (2011 November 9)

összegyűjtöööömmmm aaaa...


----------



## blackcat666 (2011 November 9)

a 20 hsz-t ami most meg is van


----------



## blackcat666 (2011 November 9)

szal mentem aludni. byyeeee


----------



## zacskostej (2011 November 10)

ufooooooooooooo vagyooooooooooooook


----------



## mandlteri (2011 November 10)

köszönöm


----------



## cuckamalacka (2011 November 10)

köszi


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

hozzászólnék de nem tudok köszi hogy itt lehetek


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

és ötödször is hozzászólnék a témához


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

7


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

9


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

11


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

13


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

15


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

17


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

19


----------



## sandwhich (2011 November 10)

ermm... how does this work actually? :/


----------



## sandwhich (2011 November 10)

interesting...


----------



## sandwhich (2011 November 10)

will try it


----------



## Csafordy (2011 November 10)

Rengetetg Kanadában élő magyar barátom van. Első, másod és harmad generációs magyarok. Üdv nekik!


----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 10)

Hello!


----------



## BéCiiii (2011 November 10)

Folytassátok a számsort! 1


----------



## kisfacan (2011 November 10)

A legrosszabb dolog a világon az, amikor a hülyeség a szorgalommal párosul.


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

"Az, aki hegyet akar elmozdítani, kis kövek elhordásával kezdi azt."
Kínai mondás


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

Húzd ki magad, mosolyogj, hadd törjék csak a fejüket, hogy mitől van olyan jó kedved.


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

"Hallom - és elfelejtem. Látom - és emlékezek. Csinálom - és megértem."


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

"Tudatában lenni annak, hogy tudatlan vagy egy nagy lépés a tudás felé."


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

Lenin mauzóleumának millenniumi lelinóleumozása.


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

A kotyogó klotyó felé totyog a vén, motyogó lotyó, de késő, mert a rotyogó gatyóból potyog a motyó.


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

A szecsuáni síncsiszoló sínt csiszol Szecsuánban.


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

Láttam szőrös hörcsögöt. Éppen szörpöt szörcsögött. Ha a hörcsög szörpöt szörcsög, rátörnek a hörcsög görcsök.


----------



## kisfacan (2011 November 10)

A szél a levegő azon része, amelyik siet.


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

"Elméletben semmi különbség nincs az elmélet és a gyakorlat között, de gyakorlatilag viszont van."


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

Csóri csiga csalán csúcsán cselleng, csalán csúcsát csipegetve leng fent.
De a csalán nem tűrte, s csóri csiga csupasz csápját megcsípte.


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

"Céljaink határidős álmok."


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

A sikerhez vezető út karbantartás miatt zárva.


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

A tehén bonyolult állat, de én megfejtem.


----------



## kisfacan (2011 November 10)

A felfedezések úgy születnek, hogy valaki nem követi az utasításokat.


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

Az élet egy vicc, a halál pedig a poénja.


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

A hülyeség nem pók, mégis behálózza a világot.


----------



## rimpocse (2011 November 10)

"Ha türelmes vagy dühös pillanatodban, száz napnyi bánkódást kerülsz el."
kínai mondás


----------



## Ree48 (2011 November 11)

Az időnek egyetlen oka van: minden nem történhet egyszerre.


----------



## kity8 (2011 November 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## kity8 (2011 November 11)

Az igazi barát a bajban is barát, véghez visz mindent tűzön vizen át!


----------



## tigris00 (2011 November 11)

Nagyon egyet értek veled Kiy8.

De Egy igaz barát megtalálásához, sokszor egy élet is kevés.


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Dühödt, lázongó szívverésem


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Golgotai bazaltra vésem.


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Krisztus, poétám, szent Alak,


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Eladtalak.


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Enyém volt minden álmodásod,


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Én voltam a lelked, a másod,


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Megkoszorúztam a fejed.


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Szerettelek.


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

S eladtalak, én fejedelmem,


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Mert az Élet az én szerelmem,


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Mert én is álmodok nagyot:


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Költő vagyok.


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Nem hallgatom zsoltáros ajkad,


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Nem kell szép, égi birodalmad.


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Selymet, pénzt akar egy leány,


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Vár, vár reám.


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Galád vagyok? Galád az Élet,


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Bűve miért nincs az Igének?


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Vággyal, kínnal miért gyötör


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Pénzes gyönyör?


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Irott kövem dobom a mélybe,


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

Megreng a Föld sok ezer évre


----------



## janeeyre99 (2011 November 11)

S késői bűnös, bús szemek Megértenek.

Ady Endre: Júdás és Jézus című verse


----------



## judit1116 (2011 November 12)

Hello!


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Ahhoz, hogy valaki megtisztuljon másnak kell bemocskolodnia!


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Az igazság kimossa magát.


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Elegem van a roncsokból veszek egy Mazdát...!(ára 134 000HUf)


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Tudjátok hogy szeretem a kávét?....???...INGYEN:::


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Utálom a telefonsexet...! Kicsik rajta a lyukak


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Nem foglalkoztom az adosságaimmal elég nagyok ahhoz, hogy tudjanak magukra vigyázni!


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Hobbim az ..... és az autóbiznisz! Mikor megy a busz?


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Mondtam a kidobók fönökének, vegyen fel mert gyors vagyok! Így lettem ruhatáros!


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Telefonsex-Minden kívánságomat teljesítik!-Hivjanak vissza!


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Mondtam a fönökasszonynak, hogy elég jól kefélek! ---azóta takarítom a WC-t---


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Menni kell az éjszakába ütni a parasztot különben éhen halunk!


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Túl sok szakács elrontja az ételt!


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Két kapitány elsüllyeszti a hajót!


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Az alkohol szörnyű dolgokat tud csinálni. A múltkor is elfogyott.


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Ne tegezz, mert apád lehet lehetnék, vagy anyád!/Tery Black/


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Szeretem a fokhagymát, a csokit is. Milyen jó lehet a kettő együtt!


----------



## kity8 (2011 November 12)

*Jegyezd meg jól, de ne csüggedj soha, remény, csalódás, küzdelem, bukás, sírig tartó nagy versenyfutás. Keresni mindig a jót, a szépet, s meg nem találni - ez az élet. /Madách Imre/*


----------



## Goucho76 (2011 November 12)

Addig voltam szűz míg utol nem ért a lovam!/a szódás/


----------



## Zelda01 (2011 November 12)

Örülök hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt.


----------



## szelini (2011 November 12)

1


----------



## szelini (2011 November 12)

2


----------



## szelini (2011 November 12)

11


----------



## szelini (2011 November 12)

12


----------



## szelini (2011 November 12)

13


----------



## szelini (2011 November 12)

14


----------



## szelini (2011 November 12)

15


----------



## szelini (2011 November 12)

16


----------



## szelini (2011 November 12)

17


----------



## szelini (2011 November 12)

18


----------



## szelini (2011 November 12)

19


----------



## szelini (2011 November 12)

20


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

10


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

9


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

8


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

7


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

6


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

5


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

4


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

3


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

2


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

1


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

5


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

6


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

7


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

5


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

6


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

hét


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

8


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

9


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

10


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

11


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

12


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

13


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

14


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

15


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

16


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

17


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

18


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

19


----------



## Maléna04 (2011 November 13)

20


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

Azt várom mikor megyünk már az állatkertbe


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

1


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

2


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

3


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

4


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

5


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

6


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

9


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

13


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

14


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

15


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

16


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

17


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

18


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

19


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

És vége


----------



## Nagy Geri (2011 November 13)

Éjjen:4:


----------



## Itzsirk (2011 November 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## uadrika (2011 November 13)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm az ötletet.


----------



## uadrika (2011 November 13)

Ma szép napos idő volt erre


----------



## uadrika (2011 November 13)

3


----------



## uadrika (2011 November 13)

4


----------



## uadrika (2011 November 13)

Negyed


----------



## uadrika (2011 November 13)

6


----------



## Chap (2011 November 13)

:d


----------



## rolandesign (2011 November 14)

*1*

1


----------



## rolandesign (2011 November 14)

thx


----------



## rolandesign (2011 November 14)

2


----------



## rolandesign (2011 November 14)

33


----------



## rolandesign (2011 November 14)

x


----------



## benczikildi (2011 November 14)

*16*

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## benczikildi (2011 November 14)

17


----------



## benczikildi (2011 November 14)

18


----------



## benczikildi (2011 November 14)

19


----------



## benczikildi (2011 November 14)

Hurrá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
20


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

*SZámolás 13-ig *

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8kiss
9
10
11
12
13


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

Sálálááálááá


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

moréééjáűááá.D


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

mizuuu?


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

skfhiwogzf9wru78r4fihje


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

sya,olasz vagyok,sya gyerek vagyok,sya,cuki vagyok


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

ylksdishdzegzeezzzezezezeee


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

nem lehet indííípppppppppppppöéjjjjo9oooéppépé
lkojkojpiuhpppppppp


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

iokujzhtgr


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

gchvbjnkm


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

oooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

kouiz8ztgzguzuhghjhjhjhhjhjhjhjhjhjhjhzuzzzziuiujihiuhupuhphijhiujhih


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

pikááááááááácsúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsponybáááhb


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

mnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnzuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

PPPééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééékujiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

jukiiilooopüüüüülááálááláááhiuhuihiijjiijjijijjijjijiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

hgfdsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

elmentem sétálllniii az erdőőőbe,majd goooombááát szedniiiiiiiiiXXX"""""DDDDD


----------



## JPS (2011 November 14)

SAVAS ESŐŐŐ A SZÉP KIS HÁÁÁZRAAA, SAVASESŐŐŐ A CSALÁÁÁDOMRA,JAAAAJ,JAAAAJ,SZÉP KISLÁÁÁNY,HOPPLÁÁÁHOPPPÁÁÁ,DZSÁÁÁMÓÓÓ:_DDDXXX""""""""dDDDDDD


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

ez igy igaz


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

ez igy igaz.okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

olyan jo lenne ha megint nyar lenne


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeejeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeejeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

abcdefghaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

imadom a alllatokat de legfobb a kutyusokat mert azok olyan husegesek azok nem vernek at a bajba ott allnak melletunk es ha tudnak segitenek nekunk.


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

legyetek jok ha tudtok a tobbi nem szamit..............................................................................


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

asdfghjklleerrttzuuiiopyxcvbnmmasdfghjkwertzuiosdfghjkxcvbnm,


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

Ma ma van a jovo meg olyan messze....................................................


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

Minden idoben barmilyen korulmenyek kozott szukseg van a muveszetre arra hogy gondolkozzunk a korulottunk folyo dolgokrol.


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

amikor masok a hideg ido elol kezdenek bezarkozni ta tedd a ellenkezojet setalj kirandulj fedezd fel a termeszet szepseget


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

ha ugy gondolod hogy messze meg a karacsony hat nagyon tevedsz mar itt van a ajtoba.


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

nem szabad hagyni hogy folyamatos stresszben es idegessegben eljunk.


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

nevetes eluzi a rossz gondolatokat egy mosoly a reggel a tukorkepedre es jobban fog indulni a napod


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

a lelki bekedhez szorosan hozzatartozik az hogyan viszunyulsz a tobbi emberhez...................................


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

ha nincs kedved egyedul futni vidd magaddal a kutyadat mindig lelkesen indul utnak es hangulata atragad majd


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

gyorssan mennek az evek ezert fontos az egyutt toltott ido.


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

afgdhjrhngkjvnfihuihbjkdfgzegbcxjdncdfhkeuhbslkjmcslhrkserhki


----------



## kaaaa (2011 November 14)

egy angyal mindig velem van figyel es oriz


----------



## Chap (2011 November 14)

jó a topic!


----------



## Chap (2011 November 14)

köszi a tanácsokat!


----------



## Chap (2011 November 14)

Kutya: Zeusz


----------



## Chap (2011 November 14)

Imádom New Yorkot, engem lenyűgözött!


----------



## Itzsirk (2011 November 14)

hello


----------



## krifike (2011 November 14)

Egyecske!


----------



## krifike (2011 November 14)

Ketőcske!


----------



## krifike (2011 November 14)

Hármacska!


----------



## krifike (2011 November 14)

Négyecske!


----------



## krifike (2011 November 14)

Ötöcske!


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*6*

Lehet, hogy szükségem van a húszra?


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*7*

lehet...


----------



## bajszi73 (2011 November 14)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


 ftc


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*8*

akkor nosza


----------



## bajszi73 (2011 November 14)

f


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*9*

gyűlik


----------



## bajszi73 (2011 November 14)

bajszi73 írta:


> f


 t


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*10*

ha lassan is


----------



## bajszi73 (2011 November 14)

c


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*11*

de azért


----------



## bajszi73 (2011 November 14)

hajrá


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*12*

előbb


----------



## bajszi73 (2011 November 14)

fradi


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*13*

utóbb


----------



## bajszi73 (2011 November 14)

erő


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*14*

csak meglesz...


----------



## bajszi73 (2011 November 14)

egység


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*15*

alakul


----------



## bajszi73 (2011 November 14)

erkölcs


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*16*

hol is tartunk?


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*17*

még négy kell


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*18*

kitartás


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*19*

célegyenes


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*20*

akkor ez meg is lenne...


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*21*

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Arsen Lupin (2011 November 14)

*22*

köszönöm a türelmet


----------



## barabonc (2011 November 15)

Arsen Lupin írta:


> köszönöm a türelmet



most rajtam a sor, remelem velem is megtortenik ami veled


----------



## barabonc (2011 November 15)

Van egy konyv amit mar regota hajtok, ha minden igaz itt megtalaltam...


----------



## barabonc (2011 November 15)

Talan most sikerul megszereznem?


----------



## barabonc (2011 November 15)

Vagy megsem? Kar ezen filozofalni...


----------



## barabonc (2011 November 15)

Csak irok ide 20x es kiderul ..


----------



## barabonc (2011 November 15)

ugy latszik eleg volt 5x is, koszonom!


----------



## Zsamanna (2011 November 15)

Üdv! Köszönet illet mindenkit az oldalon lévő rengeteg anyagért, információért, tanácsért!


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

2


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

4


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

7


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

Köszönöm a szép idézeteket...


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

2


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

3


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

4


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

5


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

6


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

7


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

8


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

9


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

...és a felét elértem...


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

11


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

12


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

13


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

14


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

...már nem sok kell...


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

16


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

17


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

18


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

19


----------



## Kriszta1983 (2011 November 15)

Köszönöm a tanácsot!!! VÉGRE!!!


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

Köszi a lehetőséget a gyűjtögetésre


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

2


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

Egyre csak gyűlnek...


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

És már nincs olyan messze a 20 ...


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

Bár nem olyan jó egyedül


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

de azért jól elfilozofálgatok itt magamnak


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

... ez már a nyolcadik ...


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

Lassan fele megvan


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

10!!!


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

eleven


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

1


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

2


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

3


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

tizenkettő


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

4


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

5


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

13


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

6


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

7up


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

8


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

14


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

9


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

Üdv, kolléga!


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

10


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*köszönet*

Kedves CanadaHun tagok!
Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy itt lehetek veletek és hasznos információkhoz juthassak.


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

Üdv 11


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*már csak 19*

Remélem, hogy idővel használhatóbb hozzászólásokat is tudok majd beírni


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*már csak 18*

Hát ami igaz az igaz, ez sem túl gyors, de legalább egyszerű!


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

16


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

12


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

Társaságban mindjárt gyorsabb


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

13


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

18


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

14


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

18+


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*cimet mindig kell írni?*

17??


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

15


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*16*

16


----------



## glaca (2011 November 15)

És már meg is van a 20. Jó gyűjtögetést mindenkinek!


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*15*

15


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

16


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*14*

14


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*13*

13


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*12*

12


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

17


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*11*

11


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*10*

10


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*9*

9


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*8*

8


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*7*

7


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

18


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*6*

6


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*5*

5


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

19


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*4*

4


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

20


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*3*

3:4:


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

21


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*2*

2


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

_*22*_


----------



## svedorszagbol (2011 November 15)

*sista*

utolsó


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

23


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

24


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

25


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

26


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

27


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

28


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

29


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

10x3


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

+1


----------



## KGab (2011 November 15)

meg még 1


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*egy kedves szó*

egy kedves szó mindennél többet ér


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*Vidámság!*

Légy vidám mindennap!


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*az élet!*

Az élet szép csak szeretni kell!


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*Liliana!*

Liliana!


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*Idő!*

Az idő igaz,s eldönti mi nem az!


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*élet!*

Életünk hajnalán,szeress!


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*Keresem!*

Keresem,kutatom a válaszokat!


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*levelek!*

életünk levelei a legvidámabbak!


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*szerelem!*

szerelem a négyzeten!kiss


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*Hull ahó!*

Hull a hó a hózik,micimackó fázik!


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*Légy!*

Légy jó mindhalálig!


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*elfúj!*

Elfújta a szél a dalom!


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*I love you!*

I love you élet!


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*SzeresS!!*

Szeress ,dolgozz és szeress!kiss


----------



## Kriszti7711 (2011 November 15)

:d


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*Harag!*

A harag rossz tanácsadó!


----------



## Kriszti7711 (2011 November 15)




----------



## Kriszti7711 (2011 November 15)

:11:


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*Zene!*

Zene füleimnek!


----------



## Kriszti7711 (2011 November 15)

:razz:


----------



## Kriszti7711 (2011 November 15)




----------



## Kriszti7711 (2011 November 15)

:2:


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

3


----------



## Kriszti7711 (2011 November 15)

lalala


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*Szív!*

Szív küldi szívesen!


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

4


----------



## Kriszti7711 (2011 November 15)

nanana


----------



## Kriszti7711 (2011 November 15)

1589


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

5


----------



## Kriszti7711 (2011 November 15)

:9:


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

6


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

7


----------



## Kriszti7711 (2011 November 15)

5453


----------



## Kriszti7711 (2011 November 15)

khjkzu


----------



## Kriszti7711 (2011 November 15)

333333333333333


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*Ész!*

AZ ész okos ,a szív nem!


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

8


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

9


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

12


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

13


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

14


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

15


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

16


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

17


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

18


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

19


----------



## Impius (2011 November 15)

20!!!


----------



## carmencica (2011 November 15)

sziasztok


----------



## carmencica (2011 November 15)

szép az oldal


----------



## carmencica (2011 November 15)

köszi


----------



## carmencica (2011 November 15)

szia


----------



## carmencica (2011 November 15)

bocsánat


----------



## margóka79 (2011 November 15)

Köszönöm!


----------



## carmencica (2011 November 15)

de gyűjtöm


----------



## carmencica (2011 November 15)

a hozzászólásokat


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*Szeretet*

A szeretet egy aranyfonal,melyha egyszer megszakad össze lehet kötni ugyan,de a csomó megmarad!


----------



## tinakrisz72 (2011 November 15)

*sírva!*

sírva vígad a magya!


----------



## howard58 (2011 November 15)

*Imádok olvasni!*

Sziasztok!
Terry Brooks Shannara ciklusát szeretném megszerezni
e-könyv formátumban. Nálunk papír alapon csak a 4. könyvig
jutott az Europa Kiadó, aztán hirtelen befejezték.


----------



## Lacika90 (2011 November 15)

Nagyon szép az idézet.


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

3


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

4


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

5


----------



## Nhoque28 (2011 November 16)

Köszönjük szépen az újak nevében a lehetőséget!


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

6


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

7


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

8


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

9


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

1


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

10


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

15


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

2


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

3


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

4


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

5


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

6


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

7


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

8


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

9


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

10


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

11


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

12


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

13


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

14


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

15


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

16


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

17


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Hozzászólás


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Már csak 17


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Haladok


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Lassan küldi el


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Hú, de sok ez a 20


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Miért van erre szükség?


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Remélem, utána tényleg működik...


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Félúton járok.


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Még 10.


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

16


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Még 9


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Lépésről-lépésre


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Közeledik a vége


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Még mennyi is van?


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Közel a cél


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Már csak 4


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

3


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

2 ezzel együtt


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 November 16)

Utolsó!!!


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

18


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

19


----------



## Fülemüle2 (2011 November 16)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

17


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

Azért ez elég idegörlő dolog...


----------



## Bridget.Dora (2011 November 16)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

Na még három...


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

19...


----------



## szignit (2011 November 16)

És ha minden igaz, akkor ez az utolsó??????


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

Én aztán jól hozzászólok


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

mégegyszer


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

bocs még egyszer


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

megy eeez


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

ötödiiiiik


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

na még egy


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

és még


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

most megyek a gyerekért, de még van néhány fontos hozzászólásom


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

megjöttem


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

jönnek


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

az


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

új


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

értékes


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

hozzászólásaim


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

és


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

ez


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

még


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

mindig


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

nem


----------



## nyferi (2011 November 16)

elég


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

Halihó


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

MI a pálya?


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!!


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

Elég nehezen jutottam el idáig.


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

De azért sikerült!


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

Igen


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

Szép napot!


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

kedd van


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

lehetne már péntek


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

ez kész


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

egyenlőre nem értem a lényeget


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

de egyszer majd csak rájövök


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

egy kicsit vicces


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

de addig sem unatkozom


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

na jólvan


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

lassan meg lesz


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

mar csak kettő kell ezen kivül


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

na még egyet


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

aszthiszem meg van


----------



## Vike111 (2011 November 16)

csak még azt nem tudom hogy honnan tudom, hogy sikerült


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

rt


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

bul


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

egyt


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

ketto


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

ma


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

hatha


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

szia


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

w


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

jk


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

vgv


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

gh


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

az


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

yu


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

445


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

ierla


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

lll


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

hkk


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

67


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

777


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

hjk


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

lala


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

bio


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

hu


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

jkl


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Szeretem ezt az oldalt!


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Fagyos reggelünk volt


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Korán sötétedik.


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Imádlak!


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Ez a feleségemnek szólt!


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Most 16óra 47 perc van.


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

68 éves leszek nemsoká.


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Sajnos


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

A számítógép a kedvencem!


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Vele töltöm az unalmai időket.


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

A lottó 5-ös


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Már közel 2 milliárdot ér.


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

De nem az enyém lesz!


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Ha igen.


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Kanadába utaznék-


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Egy hétre.


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Ott most milyen idő lehet?


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Farkasokra vadásznék!


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

De nincs rá engedélyem.


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

A vejem fővadász!


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Kedvence a vaddisznó.


----------



## jzsuzsanna63 (2011 November 16)

Sikerül?


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Magyarország a hazám.


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

" Hazádnak rendületlenül légy híve oh magyar"


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Ez a Szózatból idézet.


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Szeretem ezt a fórumot


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

vagyis a zenét és filmeket.


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Teljesítettem a feladatot?


----------



## hsandor (2011 November 16)

Ha igen, Köszöntöm az összes tagot ezen a honlapon.


----------



## vpanda (2011 November 16)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## Macisajt33 (2011 November 16)

"A könyvek a legcsendesebb és legkitartóbb barátok, a legelérhetőbb és legbölcsebb tanácsadók, és a legtürelmesebb tanítómesterek." (Charles William Eliot)


----------



## Macisajt33 (2011 November 16)

"Megérteni akkor kezdünk valamit, amikor beszédünk tárgyává tesszük, és sajátunknak akkor mondhatjuk, amikor megtaláltuk a nevét." (Sánta Ferenc)


----------



## Macisajt33 (2011 November 16)

"Egyes dolgokat nyugalomban, másokat viharban lehet a legjobban megtanulni." (Willa Cather)


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 16)

*köszi*

:d:d:d


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

*naszoval*

gyujtogetek


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

*megmindig*

ez 4.


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

*5*

egyebkent


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

*6*

ez


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Sügősen össze kell szednem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

hosszu


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

én is gyűjtogetek


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

lessz neked is


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Azaz gyűjtögetek


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

gyujtogeto eletmodot folytatunk ;-)


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

örülök, hogy idetaláltam


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Hajrá!


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Már jól haladunk!


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Megtaláltam amit kerestem.


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Már csk az a bizonyos 20 kell.


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Illetve kevesebb mint 10


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

valami tema?


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Már visszaszámolok!


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

megeloztel :-(


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

de most hajrazok


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Sajnos sürget az idő szükségem van egy feladatlapra még ma.


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

nameg1


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Csináljuk végig!


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

milyen feladatlap?


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Küldd!


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

rma96 írta:


> Csináljuk végig!



oke


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

4


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

mit?


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

az jo


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Még 5 hozzászólás neked 3 nekem


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

meg3


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Még 2


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

mostbelehuzok :-0


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

natalaneleg


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Egy


----------



## rma96 (2011 November 16)

Köszönöm


----------



## atee73 (2011 November 16)

es a raadas


----------



## monkeymark (2011 November 17)

:d


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 17)

Az, ami vagy, már büntetés és ajándék is azért, ami vagy...
(Popper)


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

One


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Two


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Three


----------



## vpanda (2011 November 17)

A szervezés az, amit azelőtt csinálsz, mielőtt csinálni kezdesz valamit, hogy amikor csinálod, ne zavarodj össze.
-Micimackó-


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Four


----------



## vpanda (2011 November 17)

Ha nem tudod, hová mész, oda bármilyen úton eljuthatsz.
-Alíz Csodaországban (asszem)-


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Five


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Six


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Seven


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Eight


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Nine


----------



## advertigo (2011 November 17)

Ten.


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Ten


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Advertigo megelőzött


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Eleven


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

twelve


----------



## vpanda (2011 November 17)

erről eszembe jut egy film


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Thirteen


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Melyik film?


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Fourteen


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Fifteen


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Sixteen


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

Seventeen


----------



## ABARGON (2011 November 17)

és a huszadik


----------



## vpanda (2011 November 17)

igaziból több is. de a 12 dühös ember mondjuk


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)




----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

köszönjük a felvilágosítást


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

2


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

3


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

4


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

5kiss


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

7


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

8


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

9


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

10


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

11


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

12


----------



## vpanda (2011 November 17)

itt 15


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

13


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

14


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

15


----------



## vpanda (2011 November 17)

asszem 17 de nem biztos


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

16?


----------



## vpanda (2011 November 17)

és tényleg


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

17


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

18


----------



## vpanda (2011 November 17)

haladunk


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

19


----------



## edina0416 (2011 November 17)

megvan juhééééj


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Szeretnék jó zenéket feltölteni amiket én készitek azaz sterkesztek


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Saját szerkesztésem lehet akár midi vagy Audio formátum .segitsetek.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

A zene a mindenem 21 éves koromtol zenélek most multam 63 . erről ennyit.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Kedvencem az Akvarisztika is.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Szép az idö .


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

akár még gitárt is oktatok


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Aki szereti azenét az csak jó fej lehet .,


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

No a legjobb a fiam is zenész .


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

A legtutibb az hogy a feleségem is zenélés közben ismertem meg.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

AA hangszerem a gitár.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

No azért a szinti sem semmi.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Na persze Énekelgettem is ugy 30 évet.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

A kotta a ngyengém csak azt szeretem az a tuti.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Mára ennyi azenéröj.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Egy jó dalt halgatok.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Sziasztok a zene legyen veletek.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

No azért más is kell-


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

A boldogság ára ,legyél vidém.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Persze ha öszinte vagy az sa baj.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Csak pozitivan gondolkozz.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

A negativ gondolatok csak hátráltatnak az életben.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Mindig csak elöre s nem hátra.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

na ennyi .


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

vagy még emennyi.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Talán több kell?


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Lehet még több is.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Na ennyi .


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Sziasztok zene kedvelök.


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 17)

Helló.


----------



## csacsik (2011 November 17)

ide vagy nem talán

köszike nagyon



lola9 írta:


> Köszönet érte, ez nagyon jóóóóóó!!!!!


köszi



mia33 írta:


> *ITT AZ ÚJ ZUMBA DVD*
> 
> _*Megjelent a legújabb, 2011-es zumba dvd, a Zumba Exhilarate. A 7 DVD-ból álló gyűjtemény tartalmaz hét total-body edzést:*_
> 
> ...


köszönet érte




larryz írta:


> *Harry Potter - A teljes filmgyűjtemény *
> színes, magyarul beszélő, angol-amerikai fantasy​
> Rendezte:
> Chris Colombus
> ...


 
ezt jó

Ez jó

Ez jó


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Szia!


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Most kezdjek el én is számolni?


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Olvastam egy 1-2 "hozzászólást"


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

És úgy döntöttem, igyekszem értelmesnek tűnő mondatokat írni.


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Végül is hova az a nagy sietség.


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

A zenei kották révén találtam erre az oldalra....


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

A regisztrációval voltak kezdeti nehézségeim (e-mail cím csere segített) és egy sokat sejtető nevű tag önzetlen segítsége.


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Akinek ezúton is köszönöm, hogy véget vetett a vergődédemnek.


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Magamról és a zenéről csak 1-2 mondatot írnék.


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

A csodába... elkezdtem számolni...


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Tudok ám, csak nem kérkedek vele.


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Na szóval magamról. 40 éves vagyok és nem rég kezdtem el szintetizátoron tanulni.


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Egyenlőre ismerkedem a web oldallal.


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Igyekszem hasznos "tag" lenni.


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Remélem "20" után is van élet.


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Azt írtam nem írok számokat, és tessék.


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Ha már CanadaHun, akkor Vancoucer Canuks és Sapa Fehérvár AV 19


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Sajnáltam a tavalyi döntőt. Annak is a utolsó mérkőzéseit, de ez van.


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Kezdek fáradni...


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Mára ennyi, de még vissza jövök.


----------



## Zsolt071 (2011 November 17)

Ez nem fenyegetés volt. Legyetek jók!!!


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

1


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

2


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

3


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

4


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

5


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

6


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

7


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

8


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

9


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

10


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

11


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

12


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

13


----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## csaszar70 (2011 November 18)




----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 18)

sziasztok


----------



## Fercsák (2011 November 18)

Ez a nap elég szmogos.


----------



## silviii (2011 November 18)




----------



## silviii (2011 November 18)

A

B

















Köszii


----------



## szelem666 (2011 November 18)

így is lehet csinálni


----------



## szelem666 (2011 November 18)

most hogy is van ez?


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

14


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

15


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

16


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

17


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

18


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

19


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

és az utolsó! Köszönöm!


----------



## vili34534 (2011 November 18)

Na még egyet


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

kiss


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:0:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:34:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:23:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:77: Magamnak, csak mert múlt héten volt.


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:777:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:55:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

\\m/


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:4:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:555:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:222:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:33:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:ugras:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:66:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:7:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:,,:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:111:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)




----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:8:


----------



## irnyar (2011 November 18)

:5:


----------



## Elienn (2011 November 18)

ok


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

*Tulajdonképpen nem is olyan ro*

Tulajdonképpen nem is rossz ötlet az ujj gyakorlathoz.



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

Szereti valaki a fotózást??


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

Én nagyon szeretek fotózni[.


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

Mivel ez egy Kanadai oldal valaki tesz fel képeket Kanada különlegességeiről ami nincs benne a prospektusokban.


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

A scrapbookot is szereti valaki készíteni.???

*Viola*


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

Hali nahát ez egész jó oldal


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

Ez a következő ujj gyakorlat...


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

20 darabot kell ebből írni? hát nem is tudom


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

jaj


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

persze valakinek nehezen megy


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

a természetet


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

A Pilist a Ferenczi sziklával


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

és a Kékestetőt


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

Máriaszentkút


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

és még kell 6


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

és még 5


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

csökken a hátralevők száma


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

nem lehetne csökkenten legalább 10-re


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

jaj és szeretem a francia krémest...


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

és az aranygaluskát


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

és a jókai bablevest


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

és szeretem Skott Kelby könyvét a digitális fotózásról


----------



## Benczey (2011 November 18)

jaj túl teljesítettem a kvotát


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

1


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

2


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

3


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

4


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

5


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

6


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

7


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

8


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

9


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

*10*


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

11


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

12


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

13


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

14


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

15


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

16


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

18


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

17 kimaradt, elnézést kérek


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

19


----------



## autaut (2011 November 18)

20


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

blBLa


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

ffffff


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

fffff


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

fffffffffffffffff


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

dddddddddd


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

ddddddddasdaS


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

**

Fürge rókalábak...


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

**

...surranó kis árnyak,...


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Ggggggggggg


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

**

...hip-hopp, jön Vuk!


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Blolnmolda


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Ssssssss


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Assad


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)




----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Jipjup


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

Híres, nagy vadászok, ...


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Sadadfff


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

...jobb, ha félreálltok,...


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

...hip-hop, jön Vuk!


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

...Ő az éjszakától sohase fél,...


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

Bár a sűrű erdő csupa veszély,...


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Sabalabala


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

...Azt beszélik róla, ...


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Sebaliop


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

...ravasz, mint a róka, ...


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Sippouzt


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

...Jön, ...


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

...lát, ...


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Asaddf


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

...győz, ...


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

...fut, ...


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

Na, még ötöt!


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Asssddff


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Ddd


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

Felragyog az ég is, ...


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

Felkiáltok én is, ...


----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Asxaxx


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)




----------



## Andus80 (2011 November 19)

Ddffgg


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

Hip-hop, jön VÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚKKKKK!


----------



## Leonetto1 (2011 November 19)

xD


----------



## badiloson (2011 November 19)

A boldogsaghoz nem vezet az ut maga a boldogsag


----------



## badiloson (2011 November 19)

"Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!"


----------



## badiloson (2011 November 19)

"Az embert, amint határoz, nagy erejű áramlat ragadja el, és olyan helyre sodorja, ami a döntés pillanatában eszébe sem jutott."


----------



## badiloson (2011 November 19)

"Ki egyetlen lelket megment az egész világot menti meg."


----------



## badiloson (2011 November 19)

"Aki látni szeretné a szivárványt, annak meg kell tanulnia szeretni az esőt."


----------



## badiloson (2011 November 19)

"A legtöbb ember körülbelül annyira boldog, amennyire boldog akar lenni."


----------



## toth.emese (2011 November 19)

Mindjárt karácsony


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Köszi!


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

19


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Várom a karácsonyt!


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Szét agyalom magam!


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Kinek mit is vegyek!


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Mit süssek, főzzek!


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Mivel bűvöljem el a családomat?


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Remélem,most is siker lesz!


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Szeretem a kihívásokat!


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Ez a 10.


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

11.


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Már biztos az előrejutás!


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

13.


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Az idén , fehér lesz a karácsony?


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Szeretem nézni ,a hóesést!


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Viszont a hideget utálom!


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Nagyon szeretek együtt lenni az unokáimmal!


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Ez már a18.


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Biztosan nyomulok előre!


----------



## Anyus53 (2011 November 19)

Ez a sikeres 20.


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

Üdvözlöm a kedves felhasználókat!


----------



## gabor52 (2011 November 20)

örülök


----------



## gabor52 (2011 November 20)

hogy


----------



## gabor52 (2011 November 20)

valaki


----------



## rempe (2011 November 20)

igen valaki


----------



## markokateka (2011 November 20)

*....*

Üdv...


----------



## editkatalin2002 (2011 November 20)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## editkatalin2002 (2011 November 20)

Hölgyek is meg az uraknak!


----------



## editkatalin2002 (2011 November 20)

Hideg az idő.


----------



## editkatalin2002 (2011 November 20)

Nagyon várom már a tavaszt.


----------



## editkatalin2002 (2011 November 20)

Amikor csicseregnek a madarak.


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

Koszi szépen!


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

P


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

D


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)




----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

Bo


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)




----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

:d


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

Bd


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

:d 2


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

2


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

3


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

4


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

5


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

6


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

7


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

8


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

9


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

10


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)

Koszi szépen a segítséget!!


----------



## mirtill1982 (2011 November 20)




----------



## nomail (2011 November 20)

1


----------



## nomail (2011 November 20)

2


----------



## nomail (2011 November 20)

3


----------



## nomail (2011 November 20)

4


----------



## nomail (2011 November 20)

5


----------



## aluber (2011 November 20)

köszönjük


----------



## aluber (2011 November 20)

szépen


----------



## aluber (2011 November 20)

a


----------



## aluber (2011 November 20)

jó


----------



## aluber (2011 November 20)

tanácsot! -


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

Köszike az infót


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

1,2,3


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

vasárnap van, és tanulok....áááááá


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

és kint hideg van és sötét, pedig csak 13 óra lesz


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)




----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

:d :d


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

kotkoda


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

mikor lesz meg a 20?


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

csak repül az idő


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

jajj


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

hehe


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

bibibíííí


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

nana


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

mennyire nem szeretem a reklámokat :d


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

tudna valaki egy jó filmet ajánlani?


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

nem igaz


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

mennyi kell még ?


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

nem hiszem el, hogy nem haladok vele


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

telik telik


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

na végre megvan már


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

és megvan :d


----------



## Gregory House (2011 November 20)

pi=


----------



## Gregory House (2011 November 20)

3. 1415926535 8979323846 2643383279 5028841971 6939937510 5820974944 5923078164 0628620899


----------



## Gregory House (2011 November 20)

8628034825 3421170679 8214808651 3282306647 0938446095 5058223172 5359408128 4811174502


----------



## Gregory House (2011 November 20)

8410270193 8521105559 6446229489 5493038196 4428810975 6659334461 2847564823 3786783165


----------



## Gregory House (2011 November 20)

2712019091 4564856692 3460348610 4543266482 1339360726 0249141273 7245870066 0631558817


----------



## Gregory House (2011 November 20)

4881520920 9628292540 9171536436 7892590360 0113305305 4882046652 1384146951 9415116094


----------



## Gregory House (2011 November 20)

3305727036 5759591953 0921861173 8193261179 3105118548 0744623799 6274956735 1885752724


----------



## Gregory House (2011 November 20)

8912279381 8301194912 9833673362 4406566430 8602139494 6395224737 1907021798 6094370277


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

köszi


----------



## Gregory House (2011 November 20)

0539217176 2931767523 8467481846 7669405132 0005681271 4526356082 7785771342 7577896091


----------



## Gregory House (2011 November 20)

7363717872 1468440901 2249534301 4654958537 1050792279 6892589235 4201995611 2129021960


----------



## edybaba84 (2011 November 20)

áááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## Gregory House (2011 November 20)

8640344181 5981362977 4771309960 5187072113 4*999999*837


----------



## Gregory House (2011 November 20)

These six 9s are the *Feynman point*, that begins at the 762nd decimal place of the decimal representation of π.
It is named after physicist Richard Feynman, who once stated during a lecture he would like to memorize the digits of π until that point, so he could recite them and quip "nine nine nine nine nine nine and so on", suggesting, in a tongue-in-cheek manner, that π is rational.
(from: Wikipedia)


----------



## EltuntM (2011 November 20)

haladok de még mindég kell nem is tudom hány hozzászólás


----------



## ki56 (2011 November 20)

Ki farag valaha bennünket egészre?


----------



## ki56 (2011 November 20)

Ha nincs kemény vésőnk, mely mely magunkat vésne,


----------



## ki56 (2011 November 20)

ha nincs kalapácsunk, szüntelenül dúló,


----------



## ki56 (2011 November 20)

legfájóbb mélyünkbe belefúró fúró? 
Babits Mihály-Psychoanalysis christiana


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 20)

üdv


----------



## markokateka (2011 November 20)

*....*

Aranyalma ághegyen....


----------



## markokateka (2011 November 20)

*....*

Bari bég a zöld gyepen.


----------



## markokateka (2011 November 20)

*...*

Cirmos cica egerész,


----------



## markokateka (2011 November 20)

*...*

Csengős csikó heverész.


----------



## markokateka (2011 November 20)

*...*

Dongó darázs döngicsél,


----------



## markokateka (2011 November 20)

Esik eső fúj a szél.


----------



## markokateka (2011 November 20)

*...*

Gerle galamb kesereg..


----------



## markokateka (2011 November 20)

*...*

Gyom között gyors gyík szalad,
Harmatos hajnal hasad.


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

Ez egy jó leghetőség! Nagy pont érte! Lehet, hogy "csalok" és tényleg számolok... :-D


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

1


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

2


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

3


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

4


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

5


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

6


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

7


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

8


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

9


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

10


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

11


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

12


----------



## Scrap (2011 November 20)

és 13...
Remélem ezért nem útál ki a közösség!


----------



## Dejaa (2011 November 20)

nagyon hasznos volt, mert már linkeltem, bocsánat


----------



## Dejaa (2011 November 20)

12


----------



## Dejaa (2011 November 20)

13


----------



## Dejaa (2011 November 20)

14 ez jó


----------



## Dejaa (2011 November 20)

köszi Scrap az ötletet


----------



## Dejaa (2011 November 20)

16


----------



## Dejaa (2011 November 20)

17


----------



## Dejaa (2011 November 20)

18


----------



## Dejaa (2011 November 20)

:2:19


----------



## Dejaa (2011 November 20)

:11:20


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*helló*

Én is szeretettel üdvözlök minden kanadai magyart!


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*óhaj*

Remélem, összejön a 20.


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*20*

Egyébként miért kell a 20 hozzászólás? Nem mindenki fecsegős típus, van, aki csak kíváncsi mások véleményére, hozzászólására.


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*7*

Ez a hét vajon mit hoz sokat szenvedő hazánknak?


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*8*

A kanadai magyar testvérek mit szólnak ahhoz, ami itthon történik?


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*9*

Én zenész vagyok itt, Magyarországon. Jó lenne tudni, kint is egyszemélyes gépzenét játszanak-e a szórakozó helyeken, vagy valódi élő zenekarok nyomulnak?


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*10*

Nehéz hét kezdődik újra, szerintem a magyarok túlélésből világverők.


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*11*

Hol van még a nyár...


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*12*

Nyáron legalább nem kell fűtésszámlát fizetni.


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*13*

Se 13, se péntek, nekem még sincs szerencsém.


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*14*

2x7= 14 Vagy már ez sem biztos?


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*15*

15


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*16*

16


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*17*

Ez a 17.-ik.


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*18*

Még 3. Vajon ez így jó?


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*19*

Én csak írok-írok. Kapok-e választ a megjegyzéseimre?


----------



## poticsulok (2011 November 21)

*zenei alapok*

Írtam pár dolgot a zenei alapok oldalra. Tudok segíteni a hasonló dolgokkal küzdőknek. Ha jelzik, megadom szívesen az e-mail címemet.


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

Lemaradt a 18


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

19


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

20


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

21


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

22


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

23


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

24


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

25


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

26


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

27


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

28


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

29


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

30


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

31


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

32


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

33


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

34


----------



## Skorpió62 (2011 November 21)

35


----------



## kapcgerzson (2011 November 21)

hehe


----------



## kapcgerzson (2011 November 21)

kinek mi az "off"...


----------



## kapcgerzson (2011 November 21)

17


----------



## kapcgerzson (2011 November 21)

18


----------



## kapcgerzson (2011 November 21)

19


----------



## kapcgerzson (2011 November 21)

20


----------



## kapcgerzson (2011 November 21)

akkor 2 nap múlva már letolthetek?
alig várom...


----------



## pemci (2011 November 21)

Érdekelne, hogy napi hány hozzászólás engedélyezett a 20 eléréséhez mert én szerintem többet szóltam hozzá, mint amennyit regisztrált.


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

1


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

2


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

3


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

4


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

5


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

6


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

7


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

8


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

9


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

10


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

11


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

12


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

13


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

14


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

15


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

16


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

17


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

18


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

19


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

20


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

Állandó?!


----------



## Nyunyó13 (2011 November 21)

végeztem az ebéddel...


----------



## Nyunyó13 (2011 November 21)

husileves, rántotthusi, krumpli.


----------



## Nyunyó13 (2011 November 21)

hétvégén bálba megyek, és nem tudom, milyen hajam legyen...pasik, elfordulni, csajok, tanácsokat kérek...


----------



## Nyunyó13 (2011 November 21)

karácsonyi hangulatom van. már csak 1 hónap...


----------



## Nyunyó13 (2011 November 21)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10.


----------



## Nyunyó13 (2011 November 21)

nektek bejon a csondor kata-add tovább c. száma?


----------



## Nyunyó13 (2011 November 21)

sztetek mikor fog esni a hó?


----------



## Nyunyó13 (2011 November 21)

parfümöt készülök venni. tippek?


----------



## Nyunyó13 (2011 November 21)

kinél van még hideg???


----------



## Nyunyó13 (2011 November 21)

ááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## Nyunyó13 (2011 November 21)

ez a 19. üzenetem


----------



## Nyunyó13 (2011 November 21)

és a 20...:


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

*csak úgy*

Két ember között a legrövidebb út a mosoly!!


----------



## Nyunyó13 (2011 November 21)

juhéjj


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

" Várj kis pillangó!
Ne szomorkodj,
a csúnyaság a halál
amíg szép vagy 
tízszer annyit élsz mint mások!"


----------



## reikisgabi (2011 November 21)

bocs Gjodie az off-ért


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

" a sírás a bánat kinyitott zsilipje.."


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

A boldogság forrását önmagadban keresd..


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

Az igazi erősségünk a türelem ( ami nekem egyre fogy


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

10232222222 és kész


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

Tökéletes ember nincs csak tökéletes szándék.


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

Okosan csak hallgatni lehet beszélni nem...


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

Kezdenek fogyni az idézetek


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

Csak az a biztos ami már elmúlt.


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

Amit a szem nem lát azt a szív érzi..


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

A harag legnagyobb gyógyszere az idő..


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

Az ösztönöket nem lehet kijátszani..


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

és 16


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

és 17


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

A nevetségesség öl..


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

Mindenki azzal törődik éppen akit szeret!


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

és ez lenne a 20.


----------



## Maryke2582 (2011 November 21)

Remélem itt a vége fuss el véle!


----------



## reikisgabi (2011 November 21)

midig légy készen


----------



## reikisgabi (2011 November 21)

ne akarj semmit


----------



## reikisgabi (2011 November 21)

és megkapsz mindent


----------



## Nana70 (2011 November 21)

Mottot írta:


> Nagy segítség minden pedagógusnak egy jól összeállított felmérő. Segítsünk egymásnak!
> *CSAK CSATOLÁSOKKAL!
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## Nana70 (2011 November 21)

Mottot írta:


> Nagy segítség minden pedagógusnak egy jól összeállított felmérő. Segítsünk egymásnak!
> *CSAK CSATOLÁSOKKAL!
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## Nana70 (2011 November 21)

Tetszik


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

14


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

1


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

2


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

3


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

A _tiszta lelkiismeret_ - Általában a rossz emlékezet jele


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

6


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

7


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

8


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

9


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

10


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

11


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

12


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

Harry és Esther repülővel 3 hetes szabadságra utazik Ausztráliába, hogy megünnepeljék 40. házassági évfordulójukat.
Egyszer csak a hangszórón bejelentkezik a kapitány: 
"Hölgyeim és uraim, attól tartok, rossz híreket kell közölnöm. Motorjaink leálltak, kényszerleszállást fogunk megkísérelni. Szerencsére látok egy térképen nem szereplő szigetet alattunk, talán képesek leszünk a tengerparton landolni. Lehetséges azonban, hogy ott sosem találnak ránk és életünk végéig azon a szigeten kell élnünk."
A személyzet ügyességének köszönhetően a gép épségben leszáll a szigeten. Egy órával később Harry a feleségéhez fordul és megkérdezi: 
- Esther, befizettük már a Kol Nidré jótékonysági felajánlásunkat a hitközségnek?
- Nem, drágám - feleli az asszony.
Harry, még mindig a leszállás okozta sokk hatása alatt, tovább kérdez: 
- Esther, befizettük a United Jewish Israel felhívásra tett felajánlásunkat?
- Oh, nem! Elfelejtettem feladni a csekket - mondja a feleség.
- Van még egy dolog, Esther. Eszedbe jutott elküldeni az e havi csekket a Jewish Care felhívására?
- Bocsáss meg, Harry - kérlelte Esther. - Olyan izgatott voltam az utazás miatt, hogy ezt sem küldtem el.
Harry erre a neje nyakába ugrik, és úgy öleli és csókolja, mint még soha 40 év alatt. Esther elhúzódik és megkérdezi: 
- Most miért csókoltál meg?
Harry válasza: 
- Meg fognak találni bennünket.


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

13


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

14


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

A 15 éves kapitány


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

16=4x4


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

VIZSGAKÉRDÉS

Két diák, a hétfoi vizsgája elott, a Balatonra utazott szórakozni.
Mivel nagyon is kellemesen töltötték a hétvégét, és szinte semmit nem
tanultak a vizsgájukra, valamit tenniük kellett. Felhívták a
professzort, hogy sajnos nem tudnak idoben odaérni a vizsgára, mert
kilukadt az autójuk kereke. Másik idopontot kértek. A professzor
rendes volt, és két nappal késobbre kijelölt egy vizsgaidopontot.

A két diák megjelent a vizsgán, immáron a tudás birtokában. A
professzor két külön terembe ültette oket, majd átadta a
vizsgalapokat.

Két kérdés volt a vizsgalapon:

Az elso, a félévi anyagból feltett könnyu kérdés (10 pont).

A második, egyszeruen ennyi: "Melyik kerék?" (90 pont).


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

17, prímszám


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

A NYERTES ESSZÉ

Egy egyetemi író osztályban pályázatot hirdettek. A feladat az volt,
hogy írjanak egy rövid értekezést, ami az alábbi elemeket tartalmazza:

1.Vallás 2.Királyság 3.Szex 4.Rejtély.

A díjnyertes esszé ez volt:

"Úristen! - kiálltott fel a királynő. - Terhes vagyok! De vajon kitől?"


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

Amikor a NASA elkezdett asztronautákat küldeni az űrbe, hamarosan
rájöttek,hogy a golyóstoll nem működik gravitáció nélkül. Hogy
megküzdjenek ezzel a súlyos problémával, NASA kutatók kifejlesztettek
egy olyan tollat, ami ír gravitáció nélkül, fejjel lefelé, víz alatt,
és majdnem minden felületen, mint pl. üvegen, valamint fagypont és
300°C között bármilyen hőmérsékleten. Mindez egy évtizedbe és 12
milliárd dollárba került.


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

pálcika hóember


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

How Old is this grandma? 

Stay with this -- the answer is at the end. It will blow you away. 
One evening a grandson was talking to his grandmother about current events. 
The grandson asked his grandmother what she thought about the shootings at schools, the computer age, and just things in general. 
The Grandmother replied, "Well, let me think a minute, I was born before: 
 television 
 penicillin 
 polio shots 
 frozen foods 
 Xerox 
 contact lenses 
 Frisbees and 
 the pill 
There were no:
 credit cards 
 laser beams or 
 ball-point pens 
Man had not yet invented: 
 pantyhose 
 air conditioners 
 dishwashers 
 clothes dryers 
 and the clothes were hung out to dry in the fresh air and 
 man hadn't yet walked on the moon 
Your Grandfather and I got married first, and then lived together. 
Every family had a father and a mother. 
Until I was 25, I called every man older than me, "Sir." 
And after I turned 25, I still called policemen and every man with a title, "Sir." 
We were before gay-rights, computer-dating, dual careers, daycare centers, and group therapy. 
Our lives were governed by the Ten Commandments, good judgment, and common sense. 
We were taught to know the difference between right and wrong and to stand up and take responsibility for our actions. 
Serving your country was a privilege; living in this country was a bigger privilege. 
We thought fast food was what people ate during Lent. 
Having a meaningful relationship meant getting along with your cousins. 
Draft dodgers were those who closed front doors as the evening breeze started. 
Time-sharing meant time the family spent together in the evenings and weekends -not purchasing condominiums. 
We never heard of FM radios, tape decks, CD's, electric typewriters, yogurt, or guys wearing earrings. 
We listened to Big Bands, Jack Benny, and the President's speeches on our radios. 
And I don't ever remember any kid blowing his brains out listening to Tommy Dorsey. 
If you saw anything with 'Made in Japan ' on it, it was junk. 
The term 'making out' referred to how you did on your school exam. 
Pizza Hut, McDonald's, and instant coffee were unheard of. 
We had 5 &10-cent stores where you could actually buy things for 5 and 10 cents. 
Ice-cream cones, phone calls, rides on a streetcar, and a Pepsi were all a nickel. 
And if you didn't want to splurge, you could spend your nickel on enough stamps to mail 1 letter and 2 postcards. 
You could buy a new Ford Coupe for $600, but who could afford one? 
Too bad, because gas was 11 cents a gallon. 
In my day: 
 "grass" was mowed, 
 "coke" was a cold drink, 
 "pot" was something your mother cooked in and 
 "rock music" was your grandmother's lullaby. 
 "Aids" were helpers in the Principal's office,
 "chip" meant a piece of wood,
 "hardware" was found in a hardware store and.
 "software" wasn't even a word. 
And we were the last generation to actually believe that a lady needed a husband to have a baby. 
No wonder people call us "old and confused" and say there is a generation gap. 
How old do you think I am? 
I bet you have this old lady in mind. You are in for a shock! 
Read on to see -- pretty scary if you think about it and pretty sad at the same time. 
Are you ready????? 
This woman would be only 59 years old, Born in 1952.
GIVES YOU SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT. 
PASS THIS ON TO THE OLD ONES. 
THE YOUNG ONES WOULDN'T BELIEVE IT. 
(Some of us R even older...)


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

jók a viccek


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

- Te Gazsi, oszt hol dolgozol?
- Sehol.
- Ott ne hagyd!


----------



## rokafarkas (2011 November 21)

vége


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

Rámenős utcai virágárus csalogatja a vevőt:
- Uram vegyen egy szép rózsacsokrot, lepje meg vele a feleségét!
- Kösz, de nincs feleségem.
- Akkor vegyen a barátnőjének!
- Barátnőm sincs!
- Akkor vegyen egy csokrot magának és ünnepelje meg, hogy milyen szerencsés.


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

Zajos, másokat megbotránkoztatóan viselkedő társaság szórakozik egy étteremben. Egyszer csak egyikük odakiált a pincérnek:
- Hé, pincér, hol van itt a klotyó?
- Menjen csak előre, aztán forduljon jobbra, ott talál egy ajtót,
arra ki van írva, hogy "Urak". De ne törődjön vele, lépjen csak be nyugodtan.


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

- Képzeld, akkora mákom van!
- Miért?
- Tegnap amikor a szeretőmmel sétáltunk, összefutottam a feleségemmel.
- És?
- Ő se volt egyedül.


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

Egy férfi meséli a haverjának:
- Képzeld, tegnap összevesztem a feleségemmel, szóba se akar állni velem.
- Miért?
- Tegnap este leruccantam a bárba egy kicsit lazítani. Iszogattam, elhúzódott a dolog, ezért az asszony eljött értem, hogy hazavigyen.
- És ezért haragudott meg?
- Nem, nem ezért. Amikor odajött hozzám, hogy menjek haza vele, azt mondtam neki:; Mindjárt bébi, csak felhívom a feleségem, és hazudok neki valamit.


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

*1*

1


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

2


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

3


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

4


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

5


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

A medve találkozik a nyuszikával.
- Mit csinálsz nyuszika?
- Elásom ezt az üveg pálinkát, 10 év múlva kiásom, akkor sokat fog érni! Másnap ugyanitt a rókával találkozik, aki szintén egy gödröt ás.
- Mit csinálsz róka koma?
- Elásom ezt az EDDA kazettát, 10 év múlva kiásom, akkor sokat fog érni! Harmadnap a két betemetett kupac mögött egy harmadik kupacot lát a medve, tetején a vakond énekel tök részegen:
- A köööör közepééén állok...,,,


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

6


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

7


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

8


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

9


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

2


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

Akarsz sokat keresni? - Igen. - Akkor jól elbújok.


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

10


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

Kohn összefut Grünnel, aki kölcsönkér tőle ötszáz forintot azzal, hogy majd visszahozza. Kohn ad. Pár nappal később megint összetalálkoznak.
- Ó, Kohn, nem tartozom neked ötszáz forinttal?
- De tartozol.
- Adj még ötöt, és akkor kerek ezret kapsz vissza!
Kohn ismét ad, majd ismét sor kerül a találkozásra.
- Te Kohn, nem tartozom neked egy ezressel?
- De igen.
- Adj még ezret, és akkor kétezret adok majd!
Kohn ímmel-ámmal ad. Nemsokára Grün becsönget hozzá.
- Te, nem tartozom neked kétezerrel?
- Neeem!


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

11


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

Egyszer régen, egy japán császár rendeletet adott ki: keressék meg neki a világ legügyesebb szamuráját, hogy őt állítsa a serege élére. Egy év után hárman jelentkeztek: egy japán, egy kínai és egy zsidó jelölt.
Eljött a nap, hogy bemutassák tudásukat. A japán szamuráj kinyitott egy kis dobozt, ebből felröppent egy légy. A szamuráj kirántotta a kardját, és sutty! - a légy pontosan kettévágva hullott le.
- Hihetetlen képesség! Lássuk, mit tud a következő!
A kínai magabiztosan előlépett, szintén kieresztett egy kis legyet, és a kardjával sitty-sutty - röptében négyfelé vágta!
- Elképesztő! Kíváncsi vagyok, ezt még tudja-e fokozni az utolsó jelölt.
A zsidó is felreptetett egy legyet, elő a kardját, sitty-sutty-sityi-sutyi... a légy még mindig ott röpködött.
- Na mi az? Nem tudod megölni? - kérdezte gúnyolódva a császár.
- Ugyan már! Megölni? Az túl könnyű lett volna! Viszont sikerült reptében körülmetélni...


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

12


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

11


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

Megkérdezi az egyik részeg a másikat:
- Te miért iszol mindig csukott szemmel?
- Mert az orvos azt mondta, hogy mostantól nem nézhetek a pohár fenekére!


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

hopsz 14


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

A falusi lelkész így kezdi az istentiszteletet:
- Kedves híveim! Van egy jó és egy rossz hírem!
A jó hír az, hogy van elég pénzünk arra, hogy felújítsuk templomunkat!
A rossz hír az, hogy ez a pénz egyelőre még a ti zsebetekben van.


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

Egy közvélemény kutató a szexuális szokásaikról kérdezi az embereket.
Megszólít egy férfit:
- Szokott-e ön szex után beszélgetni a feleségével?
- Persze, ha megtalálom a telefont.


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

Két kisfiú arról beszélget, melyikük apja a gyávább.
- Az én apukám annyira félős, hogy amikor villámlik, bebújik az ágy alá - mondja az első.
- Az semmi - kontráz a második. - Az apukám olyan gyáva, hogy mindig a szomszéd néninél alszik, ha anyu éjszakás a munkahelyén!


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

15


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

16


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

17


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

Három férj verseng egymással, hogy kinek hülyébb a felesége. Így az első
- Az én feleségem olyan hülye, hogy két héttel ezelőtt vett egy autót magának, pedig nincs is jogosítványa.
- Uuuu, tényleg elég hülye - jött a válasz a másik kettőtől .
A második férj:
- Az én feleségem olyan hülye, hogy a múlt héten vett egy repülőgépet, pedig, se hangárunk, se repülőt vezetni nem tudunk!
- Bakker, a te feleséged tényleg hülyébb - állapították meg a többiek.
Végül a harmadik férj következett:
- Az én feleségem annyira hülye, hogy elment két hétre nyaralni, vitt magával két doboz óvszert, pedig nincs is farka!


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

18


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

19


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

20


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

Egy zsidó ül a padon és újságot olvas. Meglátja egy barátja és elképed:
-- Te Samu, hát ez egy szélsőjobboldali újság! Miért nem a zsidók
által kiadott újságot olvasod?
-- Nézd Móric, a zsidó újságok állandóan ilyesmiről írnak:
antiszemitizmus, Auschwitz, izraeli konfliktusok.
A szélsőjobbos újságban pedig egyéb sincsen, minthogy a zsidóké minden
pénz, a zsidóké minden bank, a zsidók irányítják az országot. Hát nem
jobb egy olyan újságot olvasni, amiben csupa jó hír van?


----------



## csilla83 (2011 November 21)

“A szerelem az, amikor a mamám kávét csinál a papámnak, de mielőtt odaadná neki belekortyol, hogy biztosan jó-e az íze.”


----------



## luxor25 (2011 November 21)

- Mi a nagymama ellentéte?
- ???
- Kistegnaptegnap.


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

3a


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

haladunk


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

4b


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

5c


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

6d


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

7e


----------



## szless (2011 November 21)

beh


----------



## szless (2011 November 21)

buh


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

8f


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

Zene az kell!!!


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

Lehet egy dal, vagy ritmus, vagy zaj, egy árva hang, egy jel.


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

a zene az kell, hogy ne vesszünk el, hogy mégse adjuk fel!


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

Mert a jó, a rossz csak szó, olyan ami sokszor változó,


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

de egy ismerős hang, az megmarad, máris érzed, hogy védve vagy,


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

a dal egy biztos hely!


----------



## szless (2011 November 21)




----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

A zene az kell, mert körülölel, és nem veszünk majd el.


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

Ha van elég szív, az sokat segít, bár úgysem adjuk fel.


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

Köztünk minden ember más, különös és sokfajta szokás.


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

De hogy éjjel mindenki álmodik, nagy bajt nem csinál hajnalig,


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

ebben egyformák!


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

9g


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

Bocsi,szeretem ezt a számot!!!!


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

Mert van, aki csak néz, és van aki beszél,


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

és van aki segít, hogyha kimerültél.


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

mert mindenki erős, és életrevaló,


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

de van aki csak árva, és sose volt jó!


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

10h


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

Ami fontos az, hogy úgy legyen,
az, hogy mindenki más milyen,
a zene is csak ettől igaz, a dal csak így lesz szép!


----------



## szless (2011 November 21)

bump


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

"Zene az kell"
sztem egy szép szám!
kinek tetszik még???


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

11i


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

Lehet egy dal, vagy ritmus, vagy zaj, egy árva hang, egy jel.
a zene az kell, hogy ne vesszünk el, hogy mégse adjuk fel!
Mert a jó, a rossz csak szó, olyan ami sokszor változó,
de egy ismerős hang, az megmarad, máris érzed, hogy védve vagy, 
a dal egy biztos hely!

A zene az kell, mert körülölel, és nem veszünk majd el.
Ha van elég szív, az sokat segít, bár úgysem adjuk fel.
Köztünk minden ember más, különös és sokfajta szokás.
De hogy éjjel mindenki álmodik, nagy bajt nem csinál hajnalig, 
ebben egyformák!

Mert van, aki csak néz, és van aki beszél, 
és van aki segít, hogyha kimerültél.
mert mindenki erős, és életrevaló,
de van aki csak árva, és sose volt jó!
Ami fontos az, hogy úgy legyen,
az, hogy mindenki más milyen,
a zene is csak ettől igaz, a dal csak így lesz szép!

Itt mindenki tudós, mert mindenki figyel,
és van, aki majd játszik, és sose nő fel. 
de van aki majd ír, és lesz, aki zenél, 
és van aki majd bátran és okosan él. 
Ami fontos az, hogy úgy legyen,
az, hogy mindenki más milyen,
a zene is csak ettől igaz, s a dal csak így lesz szép!

Itt van, aki csak néz, és van aki beszél, 
és van aki segít, hogyha kimerültél.
mert mindenki erős, és életrevaló,
de van aki csak árva, és sose volt jó!
Ami fontos az, hogy úgy legyen,
az, hogy mindenki más milyen,
a zene is csak ettől igaz, a dal csak így lesz szép!

A zene az kell, mert nem adjuk fel,
egy ritmus vagy jel, csak ne vesszünk most el, a zene az kell, mert körülölel, 
ha van elég szív, a dal az csak így lesz szép!


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

a


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)




----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)




----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)




----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

12


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

17


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

kmok


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

www.picibaba.hu


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

www.freshkadesing.hu


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

www.babamama.co.hu


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

www.babaholmikolcson.hu


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

www.babaszoba.hu


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

www.anyatej.hu


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

www.bigyóneked.hu


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

1009


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

0401


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

www.kismama.lap.hu


----------



## bubu0009 (2011 November 21)

bármi


----------



## reikisgabi (2011 November 21)

49.	Amatőrnek ihlet kell – profinak előleg.


----------



## reikisgabi (2011 November 21)

12


----------



## reikisgabi (2011 November 21)

52.	Csak a gördülő kövekre nem telepszik rá a moha.


----------



## reikisgabi (2011 November 21)

56.	A leghosszabb út is az első lépéssel kezdődik.


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

12j


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

13k


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

minden kezdet nehez...


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

14l


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

15m


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

16n


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

egy újabb hozzászólás


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

es meg 1


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

20


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

orvendek, hogy megtalaltalak


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

12


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

Hello!


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

jo itt lenni


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

meg 16


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

Nagy segitseg ez az oldal.


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

meg 3


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

nem adom fel.


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

es sikerult


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

17o


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

18p


----------



## Tipsy (2011 November 21)

19q


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)




----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

sziasztok!


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

4.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

5.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

6.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

7.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

8.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

9.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

10.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

11.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

12.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

13.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

14.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

15.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

16.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

17.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

18.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

19.


----------



## Erzsébet Mátyás (2011 November 21)

20.


----------



## Vica 5 (2011 November 21)

1


----------



## Vica 5 (2011 November 21)

00000000 az 0


----------



## Habi2005 (2011 November 21)

*hozzászólok1*

1


----------



## Habi2005 (2011 November 21)

mennyi az annyi?


----------



## CsMarika (2011 November 21)

Sziasztok! Nagyon kellett ez a segítség! Már próbálkoztamitt-ott beszlni, de azt sem láttam beérkezett-e


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

nagyon jól jött a tipp!


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

nagyon sok értékes dolog van feltöltve.


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

ragyogó ötlet


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

azért írok mert érdemes


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

nagyon jó ötlet ez a hely


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

közeledik a bűvös szám


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

nagyon hálás vagyok!


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

viszontlátásra!


----------



## datacom (2011 November 22)

Köszi a segítséget! Akkor már csak 19? )


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

*köszi*

1


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

12


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

123


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

1234


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

6


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

7


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

8


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

9


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

10


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

11


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

12


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

13


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

14


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

15


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

16


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

17


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

18


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

19


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

20!


----------



## laci1370 (2011 November 22)

*köszi*

1:d


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

101


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

102


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

103


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

104


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

105


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

106


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

107


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

108


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

109


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

110


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

111


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

112


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

113


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

114


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

115


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

116


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

117


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

118


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

119


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

120


----------



## fobeuro (2011 November 22)

Köszönöm:


----------



## manci04 (2011 November 22)

Sziasztok ! Én új vagyok !!


----------



## doktorzs (2011 November 22)

jippi


----------



## doktorzs (2011 November 22)

dd


----------



## doktorzs (2011 November 22)

20


----------



## doktorzs (2011 November 22)

456


----------



## doktorzs (2011 November 22)

789


----------



## doktorzs (2011 November 22)

köszönet


----------



## doktorzs (2011 November 22)

587


----------



## doktorzs (2011 November 22)

hála


----------



## manci04 (2011 November 22)

sziasztok


----------



## manci04 (2011 November 22)

Mindenkinek !


----------



## manci04 (2011 November 22)

Áldott, szép napot kívánok !


----------



## manci04 (2011 November 22)

Köszönöm az információt Gjodie-nek !!!


----------



## manci04 (2011 November 22)

Nagyon hideg van kint :-(


----------



## manci04 (2011 November 22)

Visszasírjuk a nyarat !!


----------



## manci04 (2011 November 22)

Mindig valamivel elégedetlenek vagyunk....


----------



## manci04 (2011 November 22)

Ilyenek vagyunk mi emberek !


----------



## manci04 (2011 November 22)

Viszont a havazást én várom, az olyan szép


----------



## manci04 (2011 November 22)

Köszönöm szépen, megvan a 20 hozzászolásom !!


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

2


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

3


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

4


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

5


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

6


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

7


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

8


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

9


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

sok


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

nem


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

monom


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

8a


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

8ki


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

8aki


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

baki


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

aki


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

b


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

maki


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

20dik


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

c


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

k


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

kk


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

biztu


----------



## sinkomisi (2011 November 22)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## doktorzs (2011 November 22)

hello


----------



## qeqett (2011 November 22)

18-ig már eljutottam "becsületes" úton.


----------



## qeqett (2011 November 22)

De már az utolsó kettőt itt megoldom, mert már nem nagyon tudok senkinek segíteni.


----------



## qeqett (2011 November 22)

Még egyet ráteszek a biztonság kedvéért.


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

*a*

a


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

b


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

hello


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

áááááááááááá


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

tovabbi, meg 18 kell


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 17


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 16


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 15


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 14


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*xf*

xfgx


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

5+5


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

fg


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 13


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*gb*

dfrgd


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 12


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 11


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*df*

dfgdddddddddd


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 10


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 9


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*sda*

adawd


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*sfs*

sdfsdf


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 8


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*ccc*

ccc


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 7


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 6


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 5


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

10


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*cg*

cg


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 4


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*vbvbvb*

vbvbb


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

11


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 3


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 2


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

54454


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

42


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*ddd*

vvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

meg ez es 1


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

88


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

kkkkkkkkhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

es ez az utolso


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

89


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*dx*

dddd


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*se*

sds


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

77


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

13


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

drz


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

fhdk


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

ddddddd


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

77777


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

888


----------



## titta13 (2011 November 22)

20vége


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*drtedrt*

drtdrtdrt


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*cc*

cc


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*aaa*

aaaa


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*dfd*

dfffgf


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

asssdsdr


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*dfd*

dfgdfhddaíh g tg

drr


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

*Petőfi Sándor:*

*AZ ALFÖLD*

Mit nekem te zordon Kárpátoknak
Fenyvesekkel vadregényes tája!
Tán csodállak, ámde nem szeretlek,
S képzetem hegyvölgyedet nem járja.​


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*f*

f


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Lenn az alföld tengersík vidékin
Ott vagyok honn, ott az én világom;
Börtönéből szabadúlt sas lelkem,
Ha a rónák végtelenjét látom.​


----------



## sárgabögre (2011 November 22)

*22*

22

Mit nekem te zordon Kárpátoknak
Fenyvesekkel vadregényes tája!
Tán csodállak, ámde nem szeretlek,
S képzetem hegyvölgyedet nem járja.
22


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Felröpűlök ekkor gondolatban
Túl a földön felhôk közelébe,
S mosolyogva néz rám a Dunától
A Tiszáig nyúló róna képe.​


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Délibábos ég alatt kolompol
Kiskunságnak száz kövér gulyája;
Deleléskor hosszu gémü kútnál
Széles vályu kettôs ága várja.​


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Méneseknek nyargaló futása
Zúg a szélben, körmeik dobognak,
S a csikósok kurjantása hallik
S pattogása hangos ostoroknak.​


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

A tanyáknál szellôk lágy ölében
Ringatózik a kalászos búza,
S a smaragdnak eleven szinével
A környéket vígan koszorúzza.​


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Idejárnak szomszéd nádasokból
A vadlúdak esti szürkületben,
És ijedve kelnek légi útra,
Hogyha a nád a széltôl meglebben.​


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

A tanyákon túl a puszta mélyén
Áll magányos, dôlt kéményü csárda;
Látogatják a szomjas betyárok,
Kecskemétre menvén a vásárra.​


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

A csárdánál törpe nyárfaerdô
Sárgul a királydinnyés homokban;
Odafészkel a visító vércse,
Gyermekektôl nem háborgatottan.​


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Ott tenyészik a bús árvalányhaj
S kék virága a szamárkenyérnek;
Hűs tövéhez déli nap hevében
Megpihenni tarka gyíkok térnek.​


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Messze, hol az ég a földet éri,
A homályból kék gyümölcsfák orma
Néz, s megettök, mint halvány ködoszlop,
Egy-egy város templomának tornya. -​


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Szép vagy, alföld, legalább nekem szép!
Itt rigatták bölcsôm, itt születtem.
Itt borúljon rám a szemfödél, itt
Domborodjék a sír is fölöttem.

VÉGE​


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Romhányi József: Gólya vendégség

A szívélyes gólya mit vett a fejébe? 
Meghívta a nyájas varangypárt ebédre. 
Sôt továbbment - még a kicsik is jöhetnek! 
De azt már nem mondta meg, hogy csak köretnek...


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Romhányi József: Borz

A büszke borzanya összetoborzott 
Néhány csellengô borzot, 
Hogy szivének féltett kincsét, 
Hat kicsinyét megtekintsék. 
- Nézzétek! Az itt a menyország! - 
Mondta dédelgetve hat egyszülött borzát. 
Ám a bámészkodók formátlannak, torznak 
Találták a sok torzonborz borzat. 
Szólt az egyik, egy értelmesforma, 
Kinek kedélyét e látvány felborzolta: 
- Érdekes! Ha belülrôl, elfogultan nézed, 
Ez az alom meleg kis családi fészek. 
Ha kivülröl, s nem vakit el vonzalom: 
... egyszerûen borz-alom...


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Na még 1-2 Romhányit...


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Romhányi József: Kukac sors

Megtudhatod most, ha e tárgykörben kutatsz, 
mért él a föld alatt a rút esôkukac. 
Rágodott rég egy kérdésen a földigiliszta: 
Mért utálja ôt az ember, hiszen olyan tiszta? 
Nem volt képes felelni rá a sok oktalan állat 
hogy terem az emberszivben undor és utálat.


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Végül megsúgta egy csendes esti órán 
a svábbogár, azaz német ajku csótány: 
- Hör mal zu! Én tudok esztet! Nekem van a lakás 
srévizavi a ház mellett, bei dem szemétrakás. 
Én látok, ha spacirozni pemászok a házba: 
tetejüktôl talpukjáig fel vannak ruházva.


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Hogyha téged nézlek, so én magamnak is 
restellem. 
Nem szégyellsz te magad, du Schwein, 
igy anyatojt meztelen?! 
Nix toll, nix szôr, csupasz potroh mutogatja! 
Muszaj neked strimfli hûzni, egy ink meg 
egy katya!


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

- Ingem, gatyám sohasem lesz, én ezt 
meg nem érem! 
- Szólt a kukac és föld alá vitte a szemérem.


----------



## indianna (2011 November 22)

Apróhirdetés

Kullancs terepjárót venne, 
Bőrülésbe is belemenne. 

:-D


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

Csá!


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

Szuper az oldal!


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

A zene kifejezi mindazt, ami szavakkal elmondhatatlan, mégsem maradhat kimondatlanul.


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

Ahol a szavak elhagynak bennünket, ott kezdődik a zene.


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

A zene minden szomorúságunknak, minden örömünknek hangot ad. Senki számára nem kell lefordítani.


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

Ha van valami, ami állandó ebben a világban, az a zene ereje.


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

Néhány ember azt hiszi, hogy szereti a zenét, de fogalmuk sincs, hogy valójában mi a zene.


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

9


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

10.


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

11.


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

12.


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

13.


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

14.


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

15


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

16


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

17


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

18


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

19


----------



## raczi88 (2011 November 22)

Jó az oldal!


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

nagyon,de nagyon szep


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

16


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

szioka


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

vagany az oldal


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

nagyon tetszik


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

szep


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

oriasi :55:


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

123


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

szuper


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

elkepeszto


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

nagyon jo oldal


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

huha


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

ritka jo


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

egyszeruen jo


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

19833


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

2469


----------



## bestboyelectric (2011 November 22)




----------



## bestboyelectric (2011 November 22)




----------



## bestboyelectric (2011 November 22)

3


----------



## bestboyelectric (2011 November 22)

4


----------



## bestboyelectric (2011 November 22)

5


----------



## emargo (2011 November 22)

nagyon szuper


----------



## Habi2005 (2011 November 22)

*mennyi*

?


----------



## Habi2005 (2011 November 22)

*w*

w


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 22)

Köszönöm a segítséget !


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 22)

1


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 22)

2


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 22)

3


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 22)

4


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 22)

5


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 22)

6


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 22)

7


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 22)

Mára ennyire volt időm ! További szépnapot mindenkinek !


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 22)

Na jó még 1


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 22)

de ez az utolsó 8


----------



## aluber (2011 November 22)

6


----------



## aluber (2011 November 22)

7


----------



## aluber (2011 November 22)

8


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 22)

"türelem rózsát terem "


----------



## aluber (2011 November 22)

9


----------



## aluber (2011 November 22)

10


----------



## aluber (2011 November 22)

11


----------



## aluber (2011 November 22)

12


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 23)

5


----------



## Nincs1 (2011 November 23)

Üdv. 2


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

*hozzászólás*

Khmm


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

erg


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

ererg


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

errherhr


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

terrregn


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

erner3erh


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

24h


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

qethent


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

etnetn23t


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

rthrtb


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

rtnrtne


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

n3rer


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

rtb3wn


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

ult6ws


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

g2hnenbetber


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

aerbae4n43e


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

őpout


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

18


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

19


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilher (2011 November 23)

+1


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 23)

helló


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 23)

7


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 23)

8 kkoio


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 23)

9


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 23)

10


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 23)

11


----------



## Nana70 (2011 November 23)

kiss


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 23)

12


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 23)

13


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 23)

14


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 23)

15


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 23)

16


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 23)

Sziasztok !


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 23)

14


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 23)

15


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 23)

16


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 23)

_17_


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 23)

17


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 23)

18


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 23)

19


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 November 23)

El sem hiszem 20 !!!!!!


----------



## ritusz444 (2011 November 23)

hali


----------



## ritusz444 (2011 November 23)

1


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

Biztos, hogy ez jó tanács?
pzst


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

Látom, hogy van aki az "értelmes" számolósdit választotta.
pzst


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

Szerintem, maga a 20 értelmes hozzászólás kérése a fórumtól. így csak egy formai dolog.
pzst


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

Kíváncsi vagyok meddig tűrik az Admin-ok.
pzst


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

Használható a fórum nyelv (angol) gyakorlásra?
pzst


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

Eddig 5 volt.
pzst


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

Senki nem nézi ezek szerint a hozzászólásokat az üzemeltetők közül.
pzst


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

Ez már a nyolcadik.
pzst


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

9


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

Ez ugyan a 10. De szerintem ennek semmi értelme így.
pzst


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

11


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

12


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

A


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

B


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

Ez csak pénzkeresés az üzemeltetőnek?


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

C


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

Az időkorlátot sem értem.


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*H*

18


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

19


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

Így már 20.


----------



## pzst (2011 November 23)

*Hozzászólás*

Több nem kell?


----------



## Zarky (2011 November 23)

Iskolai ünnepségen szeretnénk előadni Katona Kláritól a Legyen az ünnepet, illetve a Piramistól a Kívánj igazi ünnepet. Ezeknek a számoknak a zenei alapját keresem, nagyon-nagyon megköszönném, ha valaki segítene.


----------



## vocsokleany (2011 November 23)

Nagyon jo a vicc!


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

*A legjobb barát az, aki a legszebb mosolyodat látja az arcodon, és tudja, hogy valami baj van. *


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

Egy kis pillagót kergetek, mióta csak élek,
s soha nem figyelek, mikor hova lépek,
ő pedig csak csendben messze elrepül,
s néha néha a távolban újra előkerül
tudom úgyse lesz az enyém, mégis szaladok,
de az évek során egyre lassabban haladok,
a körülvevő emberek, csak néznek rám bután,
én pedig csak futok..futok az álmaim után..."


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

8


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

*szép napot*

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

:d


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

ztr


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

ztz


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

ktm


----------



## Nana70 (2011 November 23)

Szia eltudnád küldeni a környezetet. Köszi!


----------



## fegame (2011 November 23)

1


----------



## fegame (2011 November 23)

2


----------



## fegame (2011 November 23)

3


----------



## fegame (2011 November 23)

4


----------



## fegame (2011 November 23)

5


----------



## Nincs1 (2011 November 23)

15


----------



## Nincs1 (2011 November 23)

19


----------



## Nincs1 (2011 November 23)

22


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

*bejeletkezés*

Szeretnék hozzászólni, de még nem látom a módját ill. a témákat. frici


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

A kreativitás azt is jelentheti, hogy csak el kell számolni 20-ig ?


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

A kreativitás azt is jelentheti, hogy csak el kell számolni 20-ig ? Bocs akkor még várnom kell néhány másodpercet...kiss


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

Ha jól látom ez volt a 3. ha 10-es számrendszerben kell a 20-at elérni akkor ez lesz a 4.


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

Közben megkeresem a kedvenc verseimet. Hátha valaki még nem ismeri:

Oriah Hegyi Álmodó öreg indián verse....


*Ez nem az én versem, de olvasásra ajánlom!*


Nem érdekel, hogy miből élsz.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy mire vágysz,
és hogy mersz-e találkozni szíved vágyakozásával,
Nem érdekel, hogy hány éves vagy.
Azt akarom tudni, megkockáztatod-e,
hogy hülyének néznek a szerelmed miatt,
az álmaidért vagy azért a kalandért, hogy igazán élj.

Nem érdekel, hogy milyen bolygóid állnak együtt a holddal.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy megérintetted-e szomorúságod középpontját,
Hogy sebet ejtett-e már valaha rajtad árulás az életben,
és hogy további fájdalmaktól való félelmedben visszahúzódtál-e már.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy együtt tudsz-e lenni fájdalommal,
az enyémmel vagy a tieddel,
hogy vadul tudsz-e táncolni, és hagyni, hogy az eksztázis
megtöltsön az ujjad hegyéig anélkül, hogy óvatosságra intenél,
vagy arra, hogy legyünk realisták, vagy emlékezzünk
az emberi lét korlátaira.

Nem érdekel, hogy a történet, amit mesélsz igaz-e.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy tudsz-e csalódást okozni valakinek,
hogy igaz legyél önmagadhoz, hogy el tudod-e viselni
az árulás vádját azért, hogy ne áruld el saját lelkedet.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy látod-e a szépet, még akkor is,
ha az nem mindennap szép, és hogy isten jelenlétéből
ered-e az életed.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy együtt tudsz-e élni a kudarccal,
az enyémmel vagy a tiéddel, és mégis megállni a tó partján
és azt kiáltani az ezüst holdnak, hogy IGEN !!

Nem érdekel, hogy hol élsz, vagy hogy mennyit keresel.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy fel tudsz-e kelni
egy szomorúsággal és kétségbeeséssel teli éjszaka után,
fáradtan és csontjaidig összetörten és ellátni a gyerekeket?
Nem érdekel, hogy ki vagy, és hogy jutottál ide.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy állsz-e velem a tűz középpontjában
anélkül, hogy visszariadnál.
Nem érdekel, hogy hol, mit és kivel tanultál.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy mi tart meg belülről,
amikor minden egyéb már összeomlott.
Azt akarom tudni,hogy tudsz-e egyedül lenni saját magaddal,
és hogy igazán szeretsz-e magaddal lenni az üres pillanatokban.


​


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

Tulajdonképpen néhány dolgot keresek, szeretném Töröcsik Mari által felovasott János Vitézt letölteni


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

Amikor a gyereket kicsik voltak az oviban menet mindig ezt hallgattuk, ma nagyon kedves visszagondolni rá !!!


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

Akkor most jön a 8., ez tulajdonképpen a 4-es számrendszerben már 20 lenne.


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

A másik nem tudom emlékeztek-e rá egykor ment a TV-ben a Kloss kapitány, kedves bugyuta történetek sorozata, de jó volna ma elaludni rajtuk..


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

egy ideje próbálom megszerezni, de senki nem tudja, természetesen magyar szinkronnal lenne érdekes...


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

:444:egy ideje próbálom megszerezni, de senki nem tudja, természetesen magyar szinkronnal lenne érdekes...


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

n o bocs , elmegyek rakok a tüzre és azzal ismét eltelik legalaább 20 másodperc...


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

nos gyors voltam? most kb fél óráig szépen fog égni a kandalló


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

Milyen volt a napotok ?


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

Akkor most jön a 15.


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

Most magamban elszámolok 20.-igy, milyen gyorsan tudok ?


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

17.


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

Remélem senkin nem zavar ez az információs szemt, amit itt a 20. üzentig előadok... nem szeretném...


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

19. azaz a következő lesz a 20.


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

Bingó, ez a 20., de vajon elég lesz-e vagy kell még a 21 is ?


----------



## frici77 (2011 November 23)

21 nyerő szám, remélem mostmár csak értelmes dolgokkal foglak benneteket zavarni...


----------



## tádé26 (2011 November 23)

Most már értem


----------



## tádé26 (2011 November 23)

Köszönöm


----------



## tádé26 (2011 November 23)

abcd


----------



## tádé26 (2011 November 23)

Mennyinél vagyok?


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

A rózsa nem kutat, virágzik, mert virágzik, 
nem tud magáról és nem kérdez és nem vitázik. 

Mindez játék, mit az istenség szava éltet: 
saját magának ő gondolta ki a létet. 

Mondják, mindene van, s koldus néki az ember: 
jó, de hát mit akar az én szegény szívemmel? 

Megállj! Hová rohansz? Tebenned van a menny, 
másutt meg nem leled az Istent sohasem. 

Imádkozunk: Uram, te döntesz, senki más - 
s íme ő nem akar, ő örök hallgatás. 

Ember, míg vágyod az Istent a hit tüzében, 
addig az ereje még nem járt át egészen. 

Istenhez a szív egyszerűen benyit; 
ész és szellem soká vár, míg beengedik. 

Egy menyasszonyi csók Istennek több lehet, 
mint a sok munka, mely napszámért sírba megy. 

Ember, amit szeretsz, azzá lesz változásod; 
istenné, ha hiszed, földdé, ha azt imádod.


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Napfényes arc. Könny,
könnyű zápor. Szivárvány.
Égi tünemény.


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Kósza szellő, el-
haló sóhaj kietlen
pusztaság felett.


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Telihold, könnyű
fénypalást néma árnyék-
emberek vállán.


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Mosolygó angyal-
szem kék tavában úszik
az első ember.


----------



## tádé26 (2011 November 23)

nyolc


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Haragvó angyal-
szem sötét mélyébe fúl
az első ember.


----------



## tádé26 (2011 November 23)

Ix.


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Felhők: távoli,
havas csúcsok az égen.
Mögöttük mi vár?


----------



## tádé26 (2011 November 23)

Tíz!


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Sóhajtva suttog
a szél. Egy öreg fűzfa
búsan bólogat.


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

df


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

(Élet)

Sáros lábnyom a
szűz havon. Estére el
is olvad talán.


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Írni egyszerű.
Nem írni az igazi
versnek záloga.


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

fgrf


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Kifelé nézel
befelé és befelé
nézel kifelé.


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

jhg


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Befelé nézel
kifelé és kifelé
nézel befelé


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

A végtelennél
eggyel több? Virágok a
tavaszi mezőn.


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Arany alkony szállt
le szomorú szívemre -
szelíd, nagy madár.


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Tükör, penge, arc.
Bőrömön néma csendben
siklik a halál.


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Élet és halál
egyetlen tintacseppben.
Költészet-varázs.


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Kiszáradt nádas
felett bús varjú köröz.
Károg, s tovaszáll.


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

Ólomkupolát
emelt titokban éjjel
az égre a tél.


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

no, ennyi volt. az első költemény Angelus Silesius műve, a háromsorosak az én kreálmányaim.


----------



## krolm (2011 November 23)

és mi is lenne stílusosabb huszadik hozzászólásnak: "tárulj, szezám"


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

chmm


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

jj


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

hh h


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

hjfghjjhgghfghvbnm


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

fdfggd


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

ewd


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

rhzj


----------



## jomba (2011 November 23)

s lőn világosság


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 24)

_*szép napot*_


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 24)

19


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 24)

20


----------



## Nana70 (2011 November 24)

Nekem a környezet kellene,küldjön valaki. Köszi!


----------



## Nana70 (2011 November 24)

Nem tudok letölteni, hogy kell SEGÍTSÉG!


----------



## Nana70 (2011 November 24)

kiss


----------



## Nana70 (2011 November 24)

Sajnos nem tudom megnyitni pedig érdekel


----------



## apropozenekar (2011 November 24)

Köszi nagyon jó !!!:..:



Securitee írta:


> Hali valaki valamikor kereste,nekem ezek vannak meg,de szivesen megosztom.
> 
> Demjén Ha elindul a vonat
> Szekeres Adrienn Kikötők
> Szűcs Judit Túlélem én


----------



## Hajnibaba82 (2011 November 24)

próba

Sziasztok!

Kuthom, mire gondoltál pontosan?

próba2

Van itt valaki?


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

igen


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

nem


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

hanem?


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

te?


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

vagy én?


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

nem hiszem el


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

az


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

40


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

"senki sem téved,


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

előlem ne rejtőzzél el,


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

szeretlek téged,


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

bárcsak sosem nőnél fel,


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

..."


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

az meg ez


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

1234


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

5678


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

8787878787


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

mivel járt túl Jimmy a vendégei eszén?


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

egy ravasz húzással.

mi van a fecske fején?


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

fecskendő


----------



## csutkadawe (2011 November 24)

az


----------



## malina (2011 November 24)

köszönöm


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

*idézet*

Mit akarsz tőlem? Mondjak védőbeszédet? Tagadjam le,
amit makognak rólam? Miért? Hogy mennybe menjek nálad? 
Nálad! Óriási!... Ki vagy te? Bocsánat, hülye kérdés volt.
Totál mindegy, hogy ki vagy. Kértél engedélyt tőlem, hogy 
megbeszélj engem Vele? Vele! Vagy akárkivel. Mi közöd neked 
hozzám? És mi közöm van nekem tehozzád? És kinek mi köze van
hozzá, hogy te meg én egyáltalán ismerjük egymást?... Mindjárt 
befejezem, bírd ki. Az a szimpla igazság, hogy te nem vagy klassz. 
De most már ez se fontos. Totál érdektelen. Mint az átlag. Vagyis 
elgőzölöghetsz.


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

A fiatal Lady Sophia Beatrice Rosalynde Anne Therese Howardnak legalább annyi kérője volt, mint neve. Gyámja, a hirtelen haragú I. Edward király mindent elkövet, hogy feleségül adja, ám Sophia sorra utasítja el a tehetős családok fiait. Egy olyan világban, ahol az asszonyoknak nincs szavuk, végül Sophia sem tehet semmit az ellen, hogy Edward férjhez adja. A király választása a fiatal lovagra, Sir Tobin de Clare-re esik. Sir Tobin a walesi háborúban szerzett érdemeiért cserébe kapja meg Sophia kezét és a vele járó tekintélyes hozományt. A két fiatal között háború indul, Sophia nem hajlandó elfogadni, hogy unokabátyja, I. Edward eladta, mint valami portékát...


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Akik ismerik a Neveletlen hercegnő naplója sorozatot, azok igencsak meglepődhetnek, hogy Mia Thermopolis, avagy genovia hercegnője van feltűntetve a könyv írójaként. Illetve azok mégsem, akik eljutottak a tízedik részig, mert ott Mia sokszor beszél a könyvéről. A valódi szerző természetesen Meg Cabot, csak Mia neve alatt adatta ki.


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

A 13. század végén, Angliában járunk. Lord Hugo most tért haza a Szentföldről, tíz évet töltött a szaracénok fogságában. Azonban éppen mielőtt hazaérne, ismét fogságba esik, ezúttal azonban egy fiatal lány az elrablója. Finnula Crais nővére kérésére rabolja el a lovagot, mivel nővérének pénzre van szüksége, és azt reméli, hogy ezt váltságdíjként megkaphatja. De azalatt az idő alatt, amit Finn és Hugo együtt tölt, egymásba szeretnek. Csak éppen Hugo nem egészen az, akinek mondja magát...


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Az elején kicsit nehezen indult a történet, de aztán már csak úgy pörögtek az oldalak. Ez egy igazi Cabot regény, pontosan azt kapjuk, amit megszokhattunk tőle. Vagyis sok romantikát, humoros helyzeteket, egy kis izgalmat, valamint egy roppant kiszámítható, de azért nem rossz csavart.


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Finn önfejű, kissé makacs, és nagyon jól bánik az íjjal. Igazi lázadó, férfiruhát hord a 13.-dik (!) században, és semmibe veszi a szabályokat. Olyan, mint sok más vagány Cabot hősnő. Nála egyébként tipikusan kétféle női főszereplő létezik, az egyik a most említett típus, a másik pedig a kissé hisztis, és mindenen napokig rágódó típus. Egyértelműen nem az utóbbit szeretjük jobban. A férfi hős, az olyan, mint minden Cabot hős, ebből csak egy típus van nála. Vagyis az erős, határozott, jóképű lovag.


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Szóval pontosan azt kaptam a regénytől, amit vártam. Egészen a feléig! Ott egy elég erős törés érezhető. És innét kezdve csak nyögvenyelősen ment a dolog. A cselekmény többször megakadt, néha sok fejezeten keresztül egy helyben toporogtunk. Meg érezhetően nem tudott mit kezdeni a karakterekkel, és mintha a történetet is menet közben találta volna ki. A kétszázadik oldalnál le kellett volna zárni a regényt, és akkor abszolút elégedetten tettem volna le a könyvet. Így olyan, mintha két külön könyvet olvastam volna, ugyanazokkal a szereplőkkel. Filmnél is volt már ilyen érzésem, és ott sem tetszett. (Konkrétan az Ausztráliára gondolok.)


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

A "második könyv" egy kicsit a krimi műfajára próbált hajazni, harmatgyengén. Gyakorlatilag az elejétől teljesen nyilvánvaló volt, hogy ki áll az események hátterében, nekünk pedig meg kellett volna lepődni, amikor lelepleződött. A szerelmi szál továbbhúzása szintén nagyon mondvacsinált volt. Főleg, hogy igazából nem is volt mit húzni, hiszen már összejöttek.


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

Zágon István: Az anya meg a szülő

Ez a két fogalom alapjában véve ugyanazt jelenti, de azért mégsem ugyanaz. Olyan különbség van köztük, mint - hogy is magyarázzam - mint amikor az ember azt mondja, hogy állam, meg azt, hogy haza.

A hazáért élek és halok, az államnak meg adót fizetek. És annak ellenére lényegesen könnyebb, mint meghalni, mégis több emberről hallottam, aki lelkes örömmel halt volna meg a hazáért, de soha senkiről nem hallottam, aki szívesen fizetett volna adót.
Hát így vagyunk valahogy az anyával, meg a szülővel is. A szülő hivatalos kifejezés, az anya magánjellegű.
A szülő minden, ami értelmet jelent, erőt és kötelességet, az anya pedig minden, ami érzelem, áldozat és a leggyönyörűbb gyöngédség a világon.
Az anya, meg a szülő egy ember. De ennek az egy embernek egészen más tulajdonságai nyilvánulnak meg az anyában, mint a szülőben.

Aki a harmadik szobából csukott ajtón át is meghallja, hogy hathetes kislánya sír, az, az anya.
Aki szeretne berohanni hozzá és egy kis jó, langyos tejecskével elcsitítani azt a kis ártatlant, még az is az anya.
Aki be is rohan hozzá, megnézi, kibontja, tisztába teszi, de soron kívül egyetlen korty anyatejet sem juttat neki, hanem szigorúan alkalmazkodik az orvosilag előírt étrendhez, az már a szülő.

Akinek majd a szíve szakad ki, amikor a gyermeknek fogzási fájdalmai vannak, az, az anya, de aki csukamájolajat ad neki, hogy minél előbb nőjön ki a foga, az már a szülő. Általában aki képes arra, hogy saját önszülött gyermekének beadja a csukamájolajat, azt a csúszós, szörnyű, kibírhatatlan ízű kotyvalékot, az nem is lehet anya. Az csak szülő lehet.
De aki közben azt hajtogatja; jaj de jó, de finom, a mama is ezt eszi, és hősies elszántsággal a szívében, de háborgó indulatokkal a gyomrában maga is megkóstolja azt a szörnyű kotyvalékot, az már megint az anya.

Aki büszke arra, hogy az ő kisfia már olyan nagy, hogy az első osztályba iratkozik, az a szülő. De aki az iskola megnyitásának napján sírva kíséri a gyereket abba a tiszteletre méltó épületbe, és amikor beengedi a többi gyerek közé, akkor úgy érzi, hogy a fia Dániel, aki most lép be az oroszlánbarlangba, az már megint az anya.
Aki nappal megbünteti a gyermeket, mert elszaggatta a nadrágját, az a szülő, de aki azt a kisnadrágot éjjel könnyes mosollyal foltozza meg az, az anya.
Aki azt mondja: haszontalan kölyök, már megint nem tanulsz, az a szülő, de aki fűnek-fának keservesen panaszkodik, hogy annak a szegény gyereknek már megint mennyit kell tanulnia, az, az anya.

Aki a kamasz fiát tánciskolába viszi, az a szülő. Aki büszkén figyeli, hogy az a haszontalan kölyök milyen ügyesen teszi a szépet annak a copfos kislánynak, az még mindig a szülő.
De aki ugyanakkor nagyokat nyel, mert úgy érzi, hogy most kezdik tőle elszakítani lelkétől lelkezett magzatát és szeretné a fia táncpartnerét, azt a kis kacér, szőke démont megpofozni, az már megint az anya.

És mégis az anyából lesz a jó anyós, a szülőből pedig a rossz. Amely anyósi állapot tart mindaddig, míg meg nem születik az első unoka. És akkor valami egész váratlan és csodálatos dolog történik, eltűnik a szülő, eltűnik az anya, mondjuk inkább a kettő összeolvad és nagymama lesz belőle

De ez a nagymama nem hasonlít sem az anyára, sem a szülőre, annyira nem, hogy hadilábon áll mindkettővel, a szülőt ridegnek, az anyát túlzottnak tartja, és csak egyvalakivel azonosítja magát teljesen és százszázalékosan, a gyerekkel. Mintha soha nem lett volna szülő, mintha soha nem lett volna anya.
Mintha így született volna ötvenegynéhány éves korában egyenesen nagymamának.


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Összességében így csak közepes nálam a regény. Komolyan nem értem, miért kellett elrontani azzal, hogy tovább folytatódott. Állítólag ez Meg egyik régi regénye, amit csak most adatott ki. Szóval szerencsére nem elfelejtett jól írni, hanem azóta megtanult. Remélem, a következő könyvében nem kell csalódnom, mert az biztos, hogy azért még sok Cabotot fogok olvasni.


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

*gyöngy*

A Peyote öltés egy kezdő számára zavarbaejtő lehet, főleg ha egy bonyolult mintát kell követni. A zűrzavar mát ott kezdődik, mikor az ember rájön, hogy az első sor valójában nem is egy, hanem két sor. A Peyote öltésben a sorok nem folyamatosak mint a flat square öltésben. Így igazán nehéz nyomon követni, hol is tartasz a mintában. Angol nyelvterületen teljes könyvek foglalkoznak ezzel a technikával, de én most megpróbálom annyira leegyszerűsíteni, amennyire csak lehetséges.


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Az öltés alapjai:
Fűzz fel 7 darab gyöngyöt, majd a tűt fűzd át az 5. gyöngyön (I. kép).
Fűzz fel egy gyöngyöt, majd a tűt fűzd át a 3. gyöngyön (II. kép).
Fűzz fel egy gyöngyöt, majd a tűt fűzd át az 1. gyöngyön (III. kép).
Ezzel kész is van az első három sor


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

"Szoríts erősen vagy engedd el a kezem, de kérlek ne játsz velem ... "


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Fűzz fel egy gyöngyöt, majd a tűt fűzd át a 9. gyöngyön.
Fűzz fel egy gyöngyöt, majd a tűt fűzd át a 8. gyöngyön.
Fűzz fel egy gyöngyöt, majd a tűt fűzd át a 7. gyöngyön (IV. kép).
Elkészítetted a negyedik sort.


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

Lehet, hogy a tüzet a férfiak találták fel,de arra a nők jöttek rá, hogyan kell játszani vele...


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Fűzz fel egy gyöngyöt, majd a tűt fűzd át a 12. gyöngyön.
Fűzz fel egy gyöngyöt, majd a tűt fűzd át a 11. gyöngyön.
Fűzz fel egy gyöngyöt, majd a tűt fűzd át a 10. gyöngyön. (V. kép).
Elkészítetted az ötödik sort.


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

“A természetben minden változik, keletkezik és elmúlik. A bölcs hangját sem hallod mindig, ahogy a vad vihar sem tombol örökké. A mennydörgést csönd követi s a sötét nyomán mosolyog a szivárvány.” )


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Ezt folytasd addig, amíg a kívánt hosszúságot el nem érted. Ehhez a fűzésfajtához a legjobbak a japán kása gyöngyök, mert azok tökéletesen egyformák.


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Fogyasztás, azaz a minta keskenyítése
A fűzőszál a 10. gyöngyből jön ki. Fűzd át a tűt a 15. gyöngyön anélkül, hogy újabb gyöngyöt fűznél fel, majd fejezd be a sort úgy, ahogyan azt fentebb leírtam. (I. kép)
A következő sorban nem fűzünk teljesen fel. Miután a 16. gyöngyhöz értél, a tűt fűzd a 19. gyöngybe, majd fejezd be a sort. (II. kép)


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

‎"A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt az életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt az éveidben."


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

A következő példában leírom, hogyan kell drasztikusaban, meredekebben keskenyíteni a mintát.
A fűzőszál a 10. gyöngyből jön ki. Fűzd át a tűt a 15. és 11. gyöngyön újabb gyöngy hozzáadása nélkül, majd fejezd be a sort


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

“Szívemben mindig lesz egy hely emlékednek,elfelejtem azt,hogy rossz vége lett,és csak az maradsz,ki engem nagyon boldoggà tett,elmentél tőlem kedves,és én hagytam,hogy menj csak el,hiàba lett volna minden,aki menni akar,azt engedjük el...“


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

‎"Mert a múltunk összeköt, a jövő úgyis egy, én érte voltam mindig, érte is leszek.."


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Megoldható a csúcsos vég kialakítása is, mégpedig a következő módon.
A fűzőszál a 7. gyöngyből jön ki. Ezt úgy érheted el, ha a tűt a 10. gyöngytől visszavezeted a 7.-be az utoljára felfűzött soron keresztül. 
Fűzd át a tűt a 12. gyöngyön, fűzz fel egy gyöngyöt, majd fűzd át a tűt a 11. gyöngyön. 
Fűzd át a tűt a 11. gyöngyön. Fűzz fel egy gyöngyöt, majd a tűt fűzd át a 10. gyöngyön.
A tűt fűzd vissza a 14. gyöngyön, fűzz fel egy gyöngyöt, majd a tűt fűzd át a 13. gyöngyön


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

Nyuszika füvezik a folyó partján, odamegy hozzá a vidra: - Mit csinálsz, nyuszika? - Füvezek, vidra! - Megmutatod, hogy kell? - Szívj egy jó nagyot, s vedd le. Szippant egyet a vidra s kifújja. - Nem úgy! Tartsd magadban, majd utána fújd ki! Sehogy sem megy a vidrának. - Na tudod mit, szívj egyet s merülj le a víz alá! Lemerül a vidra, magában tartja a füstöt s átúszik a másik partra. Kiemelkedik a vízből, kifújja a füstöt, szuper el van szállva. Ott áll a viziló s látja hogy a vidra milyen jól érzi magát. - Menj át a nyuszihoz, hogy tanítson meg téged is! Átmegy a viziló, kiemelkedik a vízből. A nyuszika megrémülve: - Baszki vidra, fújd ki, fújd má ki!!!


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Ahogy láthatod, ha az ember megérti ezt a fűzési technikát, nagyon egyszerűen elkészíthető bármilyen alakzat a peyote öltéssel. 
Nagyon fontos, hogy ügyelj az egyenletes szálfeszességre a munka során. Az egyenlőtlen szálfeszesség csúnya puklikat okozhat


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

‎"Félszárnyú angyalok vagyunk mindannyian; ezért csak akkor tudunk repülni, ha a másikat átöleljük." ♥


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

‎"Semmi sem emeli fel jobban az embert, mint az a tudat, hogy le tudja győzni önmagát, és önként lemond valamiről, amire legjobban vágyik az életben."


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Kapocs felerősítése
A fűzőszál a minta szélén jöjjön ki. Ha éppen nem oda esett, akkor ezt úgy érheted el, ahogy már fentebb is leírtam, a tűvel addig öltögetsz a gyöngyökön át, amíg a kellő helyre nem érsz. Általánosságban elmondható, hogy a kapocs tartó részére annyi gyöngyöt kell egy oldalra felfűzni, ahány gyöngy széles a rész, ahova a kapcsot erősíted. A mintán ez 4 gyöngy, tehát felfűzünk 4 gyöngyöt, majd fűzd át a tűt a kapocs hurkán, aztán vissza a 4. gyöngybe


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

‎"Amikor a boldogság egyik ajtaja bezárul, egy másik kinyílik.
De gyakran oly sokáig tekintünk vissza a zárt ajtóra,
hogy nem vesszük észre, amelyik megnyílt előttünk."


----------



## niklesz (2011 November 24)

Fűzz fel 3 gyöngyöt. 
Fűzz vissza a gyöngyökön az 1. gyöngybe. (II. kép)
Az egész lépést ismételd meg 2-3 alkalommal, a kellő erősség eléréséhez.
A szál végeit fontos jól eldolgozni. Öltögess vissza a munkába, néhány csomót is elhelyezhetsz, extra biztonságként.


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

Ma már tudom, hogy az életünk örökké változó, mint ahogyan a tenger hullámai sem maradnak ugyanazok. Minden küzdelmünk, győzelmünk és szenvedésünk hamarosan nem lesz más, mint egy tintafolt a papíron.


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

Az ember sorsa a szívétől függ, mert mindennek lehet parancsolni, csak a szívnek nem.
Lin Jü-tang


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

Lehet, hogy a tévedéseink határozzák meg a sorsunkat. Ha nem hibáznánk, mi alakítaná az életünket? Ha sose térnénk le az útról, talán sose lennénk szerelmesek, nem lennének gyerekeink, és nem lennénk azok, akik vagyunk.

SATC


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

Meggyógyítja sebes szívünket a barátság.

Johann Christian Friedrich Hölderlin


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

A táncban nincsenek szabályok. Ha igazán érzed a zenét, nem csinálhatod rosszul


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

A mosoly egy pillanat műve, de emléke néha örökké tart.


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

Olyan embert szeretnék magam mellett tudni, aki vasárnap is szeret... melegítőbe, kinyúlt pólóba, smink nélkül, kócosan, hisztisen!


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

Az idő nagyobb kincs az aranynál, a gyémántnál, az olajnál és minden vagyonnál. Az időből sosem jut elég, az idő vihart kavar a szívünkben, az időt csak okosan szabad eltölteni. Nem lehet becsomagolni, szalaggal átkötni és a karácsonyfa alá tenni. Időt nem lehet ajándékozni. De ami van, meg lehet egymással osztani.


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

Soha ne zárd be az ajtót, ha újra kopog a múlt! Bárhol is élsz el ne felejtsd, hogy az út hol indult! *-*


----------



## mutyurka (2011 November 24)

..nem vagyok más,csak egy jó barát,ki mindenkinek mindent megbocsát.Ha valami fáj,hozzám jönnek sírni,de ha nekem fáj,nem hiszi el senki..


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

“A vidámságnak megvan az ereje ahhoz, hogy a félelem, a sértettség, a harag, a frusztráltság, a csalódottság, a depresszió, a bűntudat és a meg nem felelés érzéseit kiűzze az életedből. Azon a napon éred el a vidámságot, amikor rájössz, hogy mindegy, mi történik körülötted, akkor sem lesz jobb semmi, ha nem vagy jókedvű.” (Anthony Robbins)


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

“Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.”


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

“Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.”


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

“Ne akarj sikeres lenni – minél inkább célul tűzöd ki a sikert, annál biztosabban elkerül. A sikert nem lehet üldözőbe venni, ahogy a boldogságot sem: a sikernek magának mintegy mellékhatásként, önkéntelenül kell jelentkezni, mikor az ember valamely önmagánál nagyobb ügynek szenteli magát.”


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

“Tökéletes ember nincs, csak tökéletes emberi szándék.”


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

“Az időd véges, úgyhogy ne vesztegesd el arra, hogy valaki más életét éled! Ne engedd, hogy mások véleménye túlharsogja a saját belső hangodat! De ami a legfontosabb, legyen elég bátorságod a szívedre és a megérzéseidre hallgatni! Ők valahogy már most is tudják, mivé akarsz válni valójában.”


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

“Senki sem ígérte, hogy az élet harmonikus döccenő nélküli.
Anyám azt mondta egyet tanulj meg: Hétfőn hétfő, kedden kedd.
Egyik sem ikertestvér. Hogy mit hoz a kedd azt ne kezdd el siratni
félelmedben hétfőn. Hogy mit adhat a kedd, azt ne tervezd hétfőn.
Hátha nem hozza be. Az egyik nap ilyen, a másik olyan.
Egyetlen egyet kell megjegyezni, ha harmonikusan élni akarsz.
Ha jót hoz, akkor józanul viseld, hogy most örömöd van.
Józanul és fegyelemmel. És ha baj van, azt is viseld józanul
és fegyelemmel. Engem erre neveltek.”


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

“Úgy álljunk meg az életben, akár a sziklaszírt a tengerben; ne engedjük, hogy a szüntelen hullámverés megingasson bennünket.” (Hazrat Inajat Khan)


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

“Rendkívül érdekes módon sok ember elfogadja, hogy az egész világegyetemet törvények irányítják, de amikor a saját életükről, sikereikről és bukásaikról van szó, akkor sorsról, szerencséről, “szerencsés véletlenekről” beszélnek. Pedig te is a világegytem része vagy, és a te életed is teljesen azoknak a törvényeknek engedelmeskedik, amelyeknek a Hold, a csillagok és a kertedben növő gaz. És te vagy annak az oka, ami az életedben történik. Te okozod a gondolataiddal.”


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

ég egy kis alvás, egy kis szunnyadás, összetett kézzel fekvés: így tör rád a szegénység, mint az útonálló, és a szűkölködés, mint egy fegyveres ember.” (Példabeszédek 24:34)


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

n még ott tartok, hogy minden évben kivonom magam a karácsonyfa-hisztériából. Nehogy már miattam leöljenek a gyökeréről egy gyönyörű, eleven fenyőfát! Aztán boldogan csomagolgatom az ajándékokat, és csak a többedik díszes papírtekercsnél jut eszembe, hogy na, vajon ezeket mégis miből, hány fa élete árán csinálták?!


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

Karácsonykor valahogy nagyon hiányzik az embernek egy kölyök. Ők teszik vidámmá az ünnepet. Nem lehetne valahonnan kölcsönözni egyet? Amikor kicsi voltam, mindig igazi fát vettünk, későn feküdtünk, forró csokit ittunk, és sokáig keresgéltük a különleges díszeknek a megfelelő helyet. Ám minden egy csapásra megváltozott, amikor kiszagoltam, hogy nem a nagyszakállú hozza az ajándékokat. A szüleim ezután már meg sem próbálták bensőségessé tenni az ünnepi estét. Talán nem kellett volna elmondanom nekik, hogy rájöttem a dologra...


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

A karácsony szó a karácsonyfánk illatát, a hátsó udvar fölötti, sötét, csillagos decemberi ég végtelenségét juttatta eszembe.


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

Fehér karácsonyról álmodom.


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

Együtt ünnepel a nagyvilág, 
Ősi szeretet ébred. 
Állunk kéz a kézben. 
Szívünk elfelejti bánatát 
És béke hull ma ránk.


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

Hópihe-szárnyon száll az idő, 
ünnepi díszben áll a fenyő. 
Készül a bejgli,a sok jó falat, 
itt a karácsony a kertek alatt!


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

Karácsony, 
bizony –, hogy kellenél! 
Gyertyafényes malasztok, 
fehér kalácskenyér 
mit Nagymamám dagasztott, 
halk lámpa öble, 
szaloncukor édessége, 
aranydió gömbje, 
az esti béke – a lelki béke.


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

Kis karácsonyfagyertya. Szép fehér. 
Felül törött. Talán semmit se ér. 
A belén észrevenni már, hogy égett. 
S én mégse dobom el mint semmiséget.


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

Majd elmulnak ezek a remegések, 
Lesz az Életnek cukros bora, 
Majd zúgni fog kis templomban az ének, 
Havas karácsony s Úr-vacsora 
És rigmusos gyermekek jönnek.


----------



## cilike75 (2011 November 24)

Zúgva nyargal a szél, hordja a havat, 
Mindenekre tiszta fénypalástot ad. 
Egyiránt borít el bércet, völgyeket, 
Tán az egyenlőség tart ma ünnepet. 
Ünnep van valóban, ím a büszke vár 
Dús világításnak özönében áll, 
Fényes csarnokáról hangzik a zene, 
S vad dombérozásnak hangja jön vele.


----------



## mmm2000 (2011 November 24)

hozzászólok!


----------



## mmm2000 (2011 November 24)

És megint hozzászólok! Másodszor!


----------



## Nana70 (2011 November 24)

Ez szép


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

Nagyszerű oldal


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

most szóljatok hozzá!


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

még csak a szárnyaim próbálgatom, de már rengeteget láttam az oldalon


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

20 hozzászólás után tényleg csapattag leszek?


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

vagy már most az vagyok?


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

fáradok, de már csak 14 üzenet


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

feladom!
vagy mégsem?


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

milyen magabiztos vagyok! ugye?


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

elég nehéz egyedül társalogni


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

még gyakorolnom kell


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

tökéletesen érzem magam


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

érdekelnek a filmek


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

a művészfilmek kivételével


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

vasárnap fitt nap lesz, persze országos


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

megnézek majd egy meccset a tévében


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

csak salátát fogok enni, rántott hússal


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

lassan be kell fejeznem, mert kezdődik a való világ és ki kell hajítanom a tévét az ablakon


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

remélem ezzel senkit nem sértettem meg, de nagyon ellenszenves a VV5 csapata


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

a városban nincs villany, még sétálni sem tudok


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

oly sok pénzzel tartozik a város, hogy a szolgáltató kikapcsolta


----------



## phstronger (2011 November 24)

jön a sötétség


----------



## kertesz50 (2011 November 24)

Sziasztok !
ÚJ belépőként köszöntelek benneteket!
Sajnos egyenlőre nem tudom, mit hol találok de egyszer belejövök. 
Nem világos számomra a 20 hozzászólás mivel, nem mindenki van otthon különböző témákban.
Üdv.


----------



## Nana70 (2011 November 24)

Ha ezeket a karácsonyi verseket olvasom,teljes karácsonyi handulatom lesz.


----------



## Nana70 (2011 November 24)

Bocsánat javítás HANGULATOM lesz.


----------



## Nana70 (2011 November 24)

A mai napon nagyon zavaros volt,és fáradt vagyok azért hibázom.


----------



## [email protected] (2011 November 25)

**

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

Én valami aranyos, gyerekes karácsonyi zenét, zenéket keresek, olyan zeneovi jellegűt, aki tud ilyet kérem válaszoljon. Köszi!


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

De szeretnék már belekukkantani, sajnos nehezen jön össze a hozzászólások száma.


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

Köszi ebben nagyon sok szép vers van!!!!


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

Én is!!


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

Jaj de kéne! Már nem sokára nézhetem!


----------



## Marcha23 (2011 November 25)

1


----------



## Marcha23 (2011 November 25)

2


----------



## Marcha23 (2011 November 25)

3


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

Aranyos!


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

Ez jó mert verses. csak az a baj, hogy nagyon ismert.


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

Ez nekem is megvan most gondolkodom, hogy jövőre hogy adhatnánk elő és milyen zenékkel, ha valakinek van ötlete nagyon megköszönném!!!!


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

Szeretem a költő verseit, nagyon aranyosak!


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a1


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a2


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a3


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a4


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a5


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a6


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a7


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a8


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a9


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a10


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a11


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a12


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a13


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a14


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

Ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás és természetesen a két nap is bőven, akkor miért nem tudok belenézni a csatolt fájlokba. Azt írja, hogy ezek még nincsenek meg, de a profil oldalam is jelzi, hogy megvan. Jó ez az oldal, de NAGYON NEHÉZKES? SAJNOS!!!!


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a15


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a16


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

...és ez már a 22.


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a17


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a18


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

Ja és szerintem a hozzászólásaim azok valódiak voltak, vagyis a véleményemet nyilvánítottam nem csak a 20 összegyűjtésére szolgált.


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a19


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a20


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

Ez már a 24. vagy nem jól számolok??


----------



## Goni1 (2011 November 25)

a21


----------



## pemci (2011 November 25)

Én miért nem tudok belenézni!!!Olyan kár!!!


----------



## kuthom (2011 November 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## kuthom (2011 November 25)

Gyorsan és fájdalom mentesen, de jó


----------



## kuthom (2011 November 25)

Hát igen, látom tegnap valamit nem jól írtam.


----------



## kuthom (2011 November 25)

No de sebaj, azt mondták, itt aztán kibontakozhatok


----------



## kuthom (2011 November 25)

Elmeséljem az életem?


----------



## kuthom (2011 November 25)

Nem teszem, mert akkor regényt kéne írnom.


----------



## kuthom (2011 November 25)

Nem értem igazán, mire jó ez a húszas klub.


----------



## kuthom (2011 November 25)

De, most már én is az leszek, bár igazán fórumozni jobb szeretek.


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

Ady Endre
Párisban járt az ősz

Ballagtam éppen a Szajna felé 
S égtek lelkemben kis rőzse-dalok: 
Füstösek, furcsák, búsak, bíborak, 
Arról, hogy meghalok. 

Elért az Ősz és súgott valamit, 
Szent Mihály útja beleremegett, 
Züm, züm: röpködtek végig az uton 
Tréfás falevelek. 

Egy perc: a Nyár meg sem hőkölt belé 
S Párisból az Ősz kacagva szaladt. 
Itt járt, s hogy itt járt, én tudom csupán 
Nyögő lombok alatt.


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

“Amit meg kell tanulnunk, az mindig ott van a szemünk előtt, csak alázatosan és figyelmesen körül kell néznünk, hogy meglássuk mit akar tőlünk az Isten, és melyik a legjobb lépés amit a következő pillanatban tehetünk.”
(Paulo Coelho – A Zahír)


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

“A szenvedés abból fakad, hogy elvárjuk, hogy úgy szeressenek minket, ahogy elképzeltük.” (Paulo Coelho: A Zahír)


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

“Miközben mosogatsz, imádkozz! Adj hálát a mosogatni való tányérokért, hiszen ez azt jelenti, hogy volt bennük étel, hogy tápláltál valakit, hogy szeretettel gondoskodtál valakiről: főztél, és asztalt terítettél. Képzeld el, hány ember van a földön, akinek nincs mit elmosnia, vagy nincs kinek megterítenie…”
(Paulo Coelho: A portobellói boszorkány)


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

„Egyszer. Mindig csak egyszer. Mindig először, mindig utoljára. 
Nem a törvényt keresni.
Szabadnak lenni. 
Nem alkalmazkodni. 
Elhatározni. Nem a megszokás. 
A váratlan. A kaland. A veszély. A kockázat. A bátorság... a küszöbön állni. 
Folytonos átlépésben lenni. 
Élve meghalni, vagy meghalva élni. 
Aki ezt elérte, szabad. És ha szabad, belátja, hogy nem érdemes mást, csak a legtöbbet.”

/ Hamvas Béla /


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

„…aki a tükörbe néz, mindig azt fogja látni, amit lát. Ez a világrendben levő irtózatos irónia: hagyja, hogy a dolgok és az emberek azok legyenek, amik, és mindenki azt a sorsot élje, amit választ. Nem figyelmeztet és nem javít. Súlyosabbat tesz: meghagy mindenkit abban a helyzetben, amelyben nem veszi észre, mikor tűnik el lába alól a talaj. Az ember nem a hiúságban bukik meg, hanem a maga iránt elfoglalt álláspont valódiságában. Nem abban, amire vonatkozik, hanem eggyel mélyebben: nem abban válik hamissá, amit szemtől szembe lát és látni vél, hanem abban, hogy minek tartja azt, amit lát. Ezért arra, hogy az ember hiú, sohasem fog rájönni hiúságból. Aki azt mondja, nem vagyok hiú, saját hiúságát nem is érintette, csak letakarta, vagyis hazudott. És ez az ember nem hiúságában lepleződik le és inog meg, mert a világ hagyja, hogy tovább is a tükörbe nézzen annyit és úgy, ahogy akar, és hogy hazudjon. A világ a maszkot az emberről sohasem szedi le. A maszkkal együtt kell összetörnie, a maszkban és a maszkon kell megsemmisülnie. Az összetörés nem a maszkot éri, hanem azt, ami a maszk mögött van: az igazat. Mert az igaz választotta a hazugságot. Nem az válik semmivé, ami az arcot eltakarta, hanem az arc, ami el van takarva. S ez újra a maszk igazsága: a maszk igaz marad; tovább hazudik. Még akkor is, ha mögötte már nincsen semmi…”

/ Hamvas Béla /


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

“Szabadságodban áll meggondolnod magad. Választhatsz másik jövőt, vagy másik múltat.” (Richard Bach: Illúziók)


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

“Kozmikus törvény, emlékszel? A hasonszőrüek vonzzák egymást. Te csak legyél, aki vagy, csendes, egyenes, világosfejű. A dolog önműködő: ha azt adjuk, amik vagyunk, ha minden percben megkérdjük magunktól, valóban azt akarjuk-e tenni, amit tenni készülünk, és csak akkor tesszük, ha a válaszunk igen, akkor automatikusan el fognak kerülni bennünket azok, akiknek nincs mit tanulniuk az olyanoktól, amilyenek mi vagyunk, és vonzani fogjuk azokat, akiknek van, és akiktől nekünk is van tanulnivalónk.” (Richard Bach: Illúziók)


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

„Valami érthetetlen kapcsolat van a barátság és a csillag között. 
Miért csillag a barát? 
És miért barát a csillag? 
Mert olyan távol van, és mégis bennem él? 
Mert az enyém, és mégis elérhetetlen? 
Mert az a tér, ahol találkozunk nem emberi, hanem kozmikus? 
Mert nem kíván tőlem és én sem kívánok tőle semmit? 
Csak azt, hogy legyen, és így, ahogy van; és ő van, és én vagyok, ez kettőnknek tökéletesen elég? 
Nem lehet rá válaszolni. 
Nem is kell. 
De, ha nem is lehet, barátom iránt mindig azt fogom érezni, hogy csillag, 
a világegyetemnek rám ragyogása.”

/ Hamvas Béla /


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

“Nem az számít honnan indulsz, hanem az, hogy milyen döntéseket hozol arról, hogy hová akarsz végül eljutni.” (Anthony Robbins)


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

“Az út, mely a világból önmagunkhoz vezet, hosszú és bonyolult, s tele van ilyen kínos kitérőkkel, melyeknek értelmét, jelentőségét sokára ismerjük csak fel.” (Márai Sándor: Egy polgár vallomásai)


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

“Mikor a szépet megismerik,
felbukkan a rút is;
mikor a jót megismerik,
felbukkan a rossz is.
Lét és nemlét szüli egymást,
nehéz és könnyű megalkotja egymást.
Ezért a bölcs
sürgés nélkül működik,
szó nélkül tanít,
nézi az áramlást és hagyja, nem erőlködik,
alkot, de művét nem birtokolja,
cselekszik, de nem ragaszkodik,
beteljesült művét nem félti,
s mert magának nem őrzi:
el nem veszíti.”
(Lao-Ce)


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

Persze félelmetes,
hogy akivel vitázok, én magam vagyok. 
Teremtek, rombolok, pusztítva, nemzőn játszok. 
Honnan szabadult ide e gonosz kölyök, aki vagyok?
/Szepes Mária/


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

"A boldogságot csak az bírja el, aki elosztja. A fény csak abban válik áldássá, aki másnak is ad belőle. Mert, amikor bennünket elküldtek, az útra bocsátó Hatalom így szólt: Rád bízok minden embert külön, kivétel nélkül mindenkit. Segíts, adj enni, adj ruhát, mindenkire vigyázz úgy, mint magadra és ne hagyd a sötétségben elmerülni. Amit szerzel, amit elérsz, amit tudsz, amit átélsz oszd meg. Az egész világ a tiéd. Szabad vagy a kövektől az éterig. Ismerd meg, hódítsd meg, senki nem tiltja, de jaj Neked, ha magadnak tartod. Amiből másnak nem adsz, legyen az arany, iszappá válik, legyen szent fény, átokká válik, legyen gyönyör, halállá válik. Elbocsátunk Téged is, mint mindenkit: Felelős vagy minden emberért, aki veled él és el kell számolnod minden fillérrel, amit magadra költesz, minden örömmel, amit magadba zártál és minden boldog pillanattal, amit magadnak tartottál meg. Most eredj és élj, mert a világ a tiéd." / Hamvas Béla /


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

Vagyok, ami vagyok, maga a zárt és végtelen, a tele és az üres, a kezdet és a vég - a Teljesség.
/A.J.Christian/


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

Fogadd el a valóságot, fogadd el, hogy nem tudhatsz semmit sem biztosan. Bizonytalanság van. Csak a bizonytalanság biztos. Ha megéled a létezés ezen alapját, akkor megtalálod szívedben a békét, mert rádöbbensz, hogy bármi lehetséges. A bizonytalanság miatt minden biztos lehet!
/A.J.Christian/


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

Elizabeth Barrett-Browning

Rád gondolok!

Rád gondolok! - Úgy indázlak közül
gondolattal, mint vadszőlő a fát:
nagy levelek, s a szem semmit se lát
a zöldön túl, amely a törzsre ül.
De értsd meg, pálmám: 
vágyam nem hevül
gondolatért - a szebb valót magát
kívánom: Téged! Jössze-, jössze-hát
hozzám, de tüstént?! 
Mezítelenül
álljon derekad, s minden ágadat
zúgasd, erős fa, s lombos köteled
szaggasd el s dobd a földre, mert e vad
örömben: - látlak, hallak s új leget
kortyol tüdőm friss árnyékod alatt! -
nem gondolok Rád - itt vagyok veled.


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

Radnóti Miklós
Nem tudhatom

Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent, 
nekem szülőhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt 
kis ország, messze ringó gyerekkorom világa. 
Belőle nőttem én, mint fatörzsből gyönge ága 
s remélem, testem is majd e földbe süpped el. 
Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdepel 
egy-egy bokor, nevét is, virágát is tudom, 
tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az úton, 
s tudom, hogy mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon 
a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom. 
Ki gépen száll fölébe, annak térkép e táj, 
s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály, 
annak mit rejt e térkép? gyárat s vad laktanyát, 
de nékem szöcskét, ökröt, tornyot, szelíd tanyát, 
az gyárat lát a látcsőn és szántóföldeket, 
míg én a dolgozót is, ki dolgáért remeg, 
erdőt, füttyös gyümölcsöst, szőlőt és sírokat, 
a sírok közt anyókát, ki halkan sírogat, 
s mi föntről pusztitandó vasút, vagy gyárüzem, 
az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll s üzen, 
piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek, 
s a gyárak udvarában komondor hempereg; 
és ott a park, a régi szerelmek lábnyoma, 
a csókok íze számban hol méz, hol áfonya, 
s az iskolába menvén, a járda peremén, 
hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kőre léptem én, 
ím itt e kő, de föntről e kő se látható, 
nincs műszer, mellyel mindez jól megmutatható. 
Hisz bűnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép, 
s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk, mikor, hol és miképp, 
de élnek dolgozók itt, költők is bűntelen, 
és csecsszopók, akikben megnő az értelem, 
világít bennük, őrzik, sötét pincékbe bújva, 
míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újból a béke ujja, 
s fojtott szavunkra majdan friss szóval ők felelnek. 
Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg.


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

Szembe fordított tükrök 

Örömöm sokszorozódjék a te örömödben. 
Hiányosságom váljék jósággá benned.
Egyetlen parancs van, a többi csak tanács: igyekezz úgy érezni, gondolkozni, cselekedni, hogy mindennek javára legyél. 
Egyetlen ismeret van, a többi csak toldás: Alattad a föld, fölötted az ég, benned a létra. 
Az igazság nem mondatokban rejlik, hanem a torzítatlan létezésben. 
Az öröklét nem az időben rejlik, hanem az összhang állapotában.

/ Weöres Sándor: A teljesség felé /


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

József Attila: Óh szív! Nyugodj!


Fegyverben réved fönn a téli ég,
kemény a menny és vándor a vidék,
halkul a hó, megáll az elmenő,
lehellete a lobbant keszkenő.

Hol is vagyok? Egy szalmaszál nagyon
helyezkedik a csontozott uton;
kis, száraz nemzet; izgágán szuszog,
zuzódik, zizzen, izzad és buzog.

De fönn a hegyen ágyat bont a köd,
mint egykor melléd: mellé leülök.
Bajos szél jaját csendben hallgatom,
csak hulló hajam repes vállamon.

Óh szív! nyugodj! Vad boróka hegyén
szerelem szólal, incseleg felém,
pirkadó madár, karcsu, koronás,
de áttetsző, mint minden látomás.


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

József Attila: Várlak

Egyre várlak. Harmatos a gyep,
Nagy fák is várnak büszke terebéllyel.
Rideg vagyok és reszketek is néha,
Egyedül olyan borzongós az éjjel.

Ha jönnél, elsimulna köröttünk a rét
És csend volna, nagy csend,
De hallanánk titokzatos zenét,
A szívünk muzsikálna ajkainkon
És beleolvadnánk lassan, pirosan,
Illatos oltáron égve
A végtelenségbe.


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

„Játsszunk most bújócskát! 
Ha elrejtőzöl szívemben, nem lesz nehéz rádtalálni. 
Ám ha saját álarcod mögé bújsz, hiába is keres bárki.” 

/ Khalil Gibran: Homok és tajték /


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

Rudyard Kipling: Ha
Ha nem veszted fejed, mikor zavar van, 
s fejvesztve téged gáncsol vak, süket,
ha kétkednek benned, s bízol magadban,
de érted az ő kétkedésüket, 
ha várni tudsz és várni sose fáradsz, 
és hazugok közt se hazug a szád, 
ha gyűlölnek, s gyűlölségtől nem áradsz, 
s mégsem papolsz, mint bölcs-kegyes galád, 

ha álmodol - s nem zsarnokod az álmod, 
gondolkodol - s becsülöd a valót, 
ha a Sikert, Kudarcot bátran állod, 
s úgy nézed őket, mint két rongy csalót, 
ha elbírod, hogy igazad örökre 
maszlag gyanánt használják a gazok, 
s életműved, mi ott van összetörve, 
silány anyagból építsék azok, 


ha mind, amit csak nyertél, egy halomban, 
van merszed egy kártyára tenni föl, 
s ha vesztesz és elkezded újra, nyomban, 
nem is beszélsz a veszteség felől, 
ha paskolod izmod, inad a célhoz, 
és szíved is, mely nem a hajdani, 
mégis kitartasz, bár mi sem acéloz, 
csak Akaratod int: „Kitartani", 

ha szólsz a néphez, s tisztesség a vérted, 
királyokkal jársz, s józan az eszed, 
ha ellenség, de jóbarát se sérthet, 
s mindenki számol egy kicsit veled, 
ha a komor perc hatvan pillanatja 
egy távfutás neked s te futsz vígan, 
tiéd a Föld és minden, ami rajta, 
és - ami több - ember leszel, fiam. 

(Kosztolányi Dezső fordítása)


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

Ákos : Adj hitet! 



Beszélj hozzám, mondd újra el 
Hogy a világ botrány
de holnap mégis élni kell.
Itt nem vagyok idegen
Fekszem a szíveden
és hallom, hogy dobog.
A fekhely mellet most is töltve áll
a hűs borospohár
Itt érzem, otthon vagyok.
(Nem is tudod, milyen nagy dolog...)
Én ordítok néhanap
tudom, hogy bántalak
Csak szidlak a semmiért.
Hiányzik néha egy kis fájdalom
Máskor meg nem bírom
azt, hogy folyton megkísért.
(...folyton megkísért)
Adj hitet és elhiszem neked
hogy élni szebben is lehet
Sok okos megvet és nevet
de te észre se vedd, csak adj hitet!
A szájak szélén gyűlölet
és harag remeg
A világ nagy beteg.
Te boldog vagy, hogy van kit féltened
egyetlen életed
Ennél komolyabban nem veszed.
Próbáltam hős lenni és szent
nekem egyik sem ment
Magamon veled nevetnék.
Játékos vagy, mint egy nagy gyerek
legdurvább fegyvered
a békülésre képesség.
(...képesség)
Adj hitet és elhiszem neked
hogy élni szebben is lehet
Sok okos megvet és nevet
de te észre se vedd, csak adj hitet!
(...csak adj hitet)
Beszélj hozzám, mondd újra el!
És adj hitet!
Adj hitet és elhiszem neked
hogy élni szebben is lehet
Sok okos megvet és nevet
de te észre se vedd, csak adj hitet!
(...csak adj hitet)


----------



## Csipike78 (2011 November 25)

Ákos : Virrasztó 

Hagyd a szavakat, így védd az igazad, 
Aki fecseg, az úgy marad, 
Hallgatni boldogabb. 

Hogyha nem teszed, Magadra zárod a ketreced, 
A szívedet el ne add, 
Örömöd hallgatag. 

Végtelen ébrenlét, Velem hallgass még, 
Velem virrassz át Minden éjszakát. 

Örök készenlét, Csak hallgass velem még, 
Velem virrassz át Minden éjszakát. 

Tested menedék, De hogy oltalmazz, nem elég, 
A selyem és a méz Vagy ha a kéz ölelni kész 
Vágyad hatalom, De legyél a vigaszom 
Jutalmam, vagyonom, Rész helyett egész. 

Végtelen ébrenlét, Velem hallgass még, 
Velem virrassz át Minden éjszakát. 

Örök készenlét, Csak hallgass velem még, 
Velem virrassz át Minden éjszakát. 

Hagyd a szavakat... 
Tested menedék...
Vágyad hatalom... 

Végtelen ébrenlét, Velem hallgass még, 
Velem virrassz át 
Minden éjszakát. 

Örök készenlét, Csak hallgass velem még, 
Velem virrassz át 
Minden éjszakát.


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

végre hétvége


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

jó lenne valamit olvasni,


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

de ahhoz meg kellene szerezni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## csakaaa (2011 November 25)

Ha nem lenne sötét, sose látnánk a csillagokat


----------



## OrenIshii (2011 November 25)

La llorona..., Chavela Vargas


----------



## Roy Batty (2011 November 25)

OrenIshii írta:


> La llorona..., Chavela Vargas


...


----------



## Roy Batty (2011 November 25)

Roy Batty írta:


> ...


...


----------



## Roy Batty (2011 November 25)

b


----------



## Roy Batty (2011 November 25)

c


----------



## Roy Batty (2011 November 25)

e


----------



## Roy Batty (2011 November 25)

xxa


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

juj


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

lol


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

non


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

haraso


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

ffr


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

kkkp


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

ppéé


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

lll---


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

///+++


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

123456


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

44//99//55//77


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

88++99++úú++óó++


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

987654


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

88888888888


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

987


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

87/87/87/87/87


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

858585//878787//989898//696969


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

9/8/8/8


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

87/2


----------



## aproapro (2011 November 26)

20*20*20*20


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 26)

11


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 26)

25


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 26)

16


----------



## Orsi05 (2011 November 26)

343435


----------



## Orsi05 (2011 November 26)

143543


----------



## Orsi05 (2011 November 26)

1234356


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

Kés az éles mondta az ember és ment a korházba xD


----------



## kacif (2011 November 26)

"Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent,
nekem szülőhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt
kis ország, messzeringó gyerekkorom világa."


----------



## ildiko3180 (2011 November 26)

Köszönöm a tájékoztatást!


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Hello Mindenkinek!


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Az előbbi volt az első hozzászólásom!


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Legalábbis, remélem!


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Ez már a negyedik.


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Lassan, de haladunk.


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Íme, hatodik "őnacssága"!


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

"- Hát akkor? Mire várunk?
- Rád, Aranyapám!"


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Szóval ...


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

.. és tettel ...


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

... meg gesztenyével ...


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

... és tejszínhabbal a tetején.


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

A koktélcseresznyét le ne hagyjuk!!!


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

" Ott vagyunk már???"


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Ja, még nem?


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Oks, értem!


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Asszem!


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Re-he-he-hendicsek!


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Ezen kívül még egy és akkor ...


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Itt a cél, acél,
Mondta Aczél
És lépett 1 jó méterest,
Ettől lett a feje éppen kétszeres!


----------



## gyagyaman (2011 November 26)

Ez pedig most a tuti-tuti-tuti.


----------



## domart (2011 November 26)

Köszi az útmutatást ezen az oldalon!!!


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

2


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

3


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

4


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

5


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

6


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

7


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

8


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

9


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

10


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

11


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

12


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

13


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

14


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

15


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

16


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

17


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

18


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

19


----------



## RobinSparkles (2011 November 26)

20


----------



## Monika_46 (2011 November 26)

Koszi szepen!


----------



## Monika_46 (2011 November 26)

17


----------



## Monika_46 (2011 November 26)

hellllooooooo


----------



## Monika_46 (2011 November 26)

mizu?


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

A barátság az, mi megmutatja nekünk, hogy sem örömünkben, sem bánatunkban ne
A barátság az, mi megmutatja nekünk, hogy sem örömünkben, sem bánatunkban nem vagyunk egyedül.
m vagyunk egyedül.


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Ha valakit megajándékoztunk mosollyal: ajándékot adtunk saját magunknak is.


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Minél többen szólhatnak hozzád, világod annál tágabb.


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

A jó tettek önmagukat jutalmazzák.


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Ha elég tisztességesek lennénk, akkor szüntelenül azt a jót keresnénk, ami javít és nem pusztít.


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Úgy viszonozhatjuk legjobban a segítséget, ha azt valaki másnak adjuk tovább


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Sok embert ismerek, akik csak azért próbálnak segíteni másokon, hogy ne kelljen szembenézniük a saját problémáikkal


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Egy dolog mások védelmében cselekedni. Egészen más, ha önző érdekből tesszük, mindegy, mennyire érthetőek azok az érdekek.


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

A csapat annyit ér, mint a leggyengébb láncszem.


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Olyanok vagyunk egymásnak, mint a cigi: részegen elszívsz egy szálat, mert azt hiszed, belefér, és hipp-hopp, heti egy karton elfogy.


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Minél bizonytalanabb valaki, és minél jobban kételkedik önmagában, annál jobban fog vonzódni ahhoz, aki szereti őt.


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Abban a világban, ahol most élünk, ahol egyre nehezebb a megélhetés, és ahol annyiféle hatás ér, ott nagyon meg kell dolgozni azért, hogy el tudjuk érni a másik embernek a lelkét.


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Olykor a futó kaland is mély, örökké viselendő nyomokat hagy az emberen


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Mosolya vízcsepptiszta tenger
S az ő szomoru mosolyába
Beléömlik minden más asszony
Tisztító, éhes kacagása.
József Attila


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Ha nem tudsz nevetni magadon, az élet sokkal hosszabbnak fog tűnni, mint szeretnéd.


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Nevess magadon, és nevess az életen. Ne gúnykacaj vagy önsajnálattól tocsogó nevetés legyen ez, hanem gyógyír, csodaszer, amely enyhíti a fájdalmat, kigyógyít a depresszióból, és segít megfelelő távolságból kezelni az adott pillanatban szörnyűnek látszó kudarcokat


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Meg kell bocsátani egymásnak és kezet kell nyújtani a másik felé! Háttal egymásnak nem lehet a jövő felé közös lépéseket tenni!


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Mindannyiunknak van lehetősége a megváltásra, de ehhez meg kell találnunk azokat, akik ellen vétkeztünk és bocsánatot kell kérnünk tőlük.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Két ember közt a legrövidebb út egy mosoly.


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

A jó emberi kapcsolatok elengedhetetlenek a mosolygós élethez


----------



## joshiboy (2011 November 26)

Aki mást megaláz, (...) az maga is alávaló.
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## j555sz (2011 November 26)

két szöke nő beszélget nálatok sincs meleg viz? de van csak hideg!


----------



## j555sz (2011 November 26)

A szőke csaj megy a városban kocsival. Elér a piroshoz. Kiszáll, odarohan az előtte álló teherautóhoz, és bekopog az ablakon. - Szia, Kata vagyok, és azt akarom mondani, hogy potyog a rakományod. A sofőr felhúzza az ablakot és megy tovább. Következő pirosnál a szöszi megint odafut, és bekopog. A sofőr most már ingerültebben húzza le az ablakot. - Szia, Kata vagyok, és azt akarom mondani hogy potyog a rakományod. Oda se neki! A sofőr megy tovább. Elérnek a harmadik piroshoz, megállnak, szöszi rohan és bekopog. - Szia, Kata vagyok, és azt aka. . . -Szia, Zoli vagyok, és az utat sózom, bazdmeg


----------



## j555sz (2011 November 26)

Ül egy rendőr a pizzériában, és kér egy pizzát.
- Négyfelé, vagy nyolcfelé vágjam? - kérdi a pizzás.
- Azt hiszem, elég lesz négyre, nyolc szeletet már biztos nem tudnék megenni


----------



## j555sz (2011 November 26)

- Mi az abszolút kitolás?
- Struccot megíjeszteni a beton fölött.


----------



## j555sz (2011 November 26)

- Ki az abszolút ártatlan? - Az az apáca, aki a kondomgyárban dolgozva azt hiszi, hogy egereknek csinál hálózsákot


----------



## j555sz (2011 November 26)

Mi az abszolút pech? - Ha valaki magába roskad és mellé esik.


----------



## j555sz (2011 November 26)

-Ki kellene már kapcsolódnom!-mondta a melltartó. -Ez eszedbe se jusson, mert tegnap is miattad toltak le! -szólt rá a bugyi.


----------



## piccolino (2011 November 26)

"Gyönyörűt láttam, édeset,
elképzeltem egy gyenge rózsát.
Elbámészkodtam s rám esett,
mint nagy darab kő, a valóság."


----------



## copf (2011 November 26)

hellooo


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Sziasztok !


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Kedvenceim az idézetek.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Szeretem a könyveket.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Meg a filmeket.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

A sorozatokat is.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Nagyon jók a versek, meg a viccek.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Hajrá Ferrari !


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Alonso a legjobb.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Hajrá Real Madrid !


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

A legjobb doki Dr House.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Egy szigeten vagyok.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Lezuhant a repülőgép.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Sokan vagyunk túlélők.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Fél tucat, meg még jó pár ember.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Beszélgetünk barátkozunk, ismerkedünk.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Tábort vertünk, bejártuk a szigetet.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 26)

Találtunk egy menedékhelyet, egy titkos barlangot, a hegyoldalban.


----------



## hadani (2011 November 27)

Odavittük a dolgainkat, közben felfedeztük a dzsungelt.


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

ez már a második


----------



## Fancsa6 (2011 November 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Fancsa6 (2011 November 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Fancsa6 (2011 November 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Fancsa6 (2011 November 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Köszi a lehetőséget... Én is kezdő vok... :444:


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Azokon az utakon gondolkodom, amelyeket életünk során végigjárunk. Miközben a válaszokat keressük, gyakran ösztönösen arrafelé indulunk, ahol több a fény. Pedig néha nem ártana a sötétben keresgélnünk.


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Csöndben érik a csira
a föld alatt; halk a termékeny éj; a fű
növése lassú: ez az élet!


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

El kell indulnod önmagad felé -, hogy kialakítsd a saját életed. Vidd magaddal a szüleidtől, nagyszüleidtől és tanáraidtól szerzett bölcsességeket. De ne feledd, hogy az ő bölcsességük nem feltétlenül a te igazságod.


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Ne hazudj.
Ne halj meg.
Élj benne.
Ez a nagy pillanat.
Vigyázz.


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Az élet nem egy zárt álomvilág, hanem egy olyan út, amelyet mindnyájunknak végig kell járnunk.


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Tintával rajzolni olyan volt, mint maga az élet: egyetlen rossz mozdulat az egészet tönkretette.


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Az ember örökké okot keres, holott minden csak következmény. Következménye annak, hogy él.


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Önként is megadhatjuk az életnek, amire szüksége van, de ki is erőszakolhatja belőlünk. Mi döntjük el, melyik utat választjuk.


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Humor nélkül nem lehet élni. De véges-végig "elhumorizálni" az időt: úgy meg nem érdemes.
Jókai Anna


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Minden áldott reggel vidáman arra biztatott, hogy életemet tegyem éppoly egyszerűvé, sőt talán szabad így mondanom: ártatlanná, amilyen a Természet maga.


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Óh, földi dolgok, ha nem kellene
Birtoktokért megmozdítni az ujjat
S úgy magatoktól ölünkbe esnétek: 
Be szép volna és - be kevés az Élet.
Ady Endre


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Az életnek nem kell tökéletesnek lennie ahhoz, hogy csodálatos legyen.


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Az ember egy kicsit mindig emelkedik. Én legalábbis úgy tekintem ezt a cudar, kemény, de néha tündöklően szép életet, hogy olyan, mint egy óriási felfedezőút.
Jókai Anna


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Boldogság nélkül az élet tébolyult és szánandó kísérlet marad.
George Santayana


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Valahonnan idejövünk, és aztán elmegyünk valahova. És hogy honnan jövünk, és hova megyünk, az mindig titok. Ez a titok mindig önmagában rejlik, és mások számára megoldhatatlan.


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Ponyvaregény ez az élet! Mért nézted meg a végét?
Azt ha előre tudod: semmi élvezeted.
Mészöly Dezső


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

sziasztok


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Mivel kimondatlanul állandóan valamilyen értéket tulajdonítunk az emberi életnek, irracionális azt állítani, hogy nincs pénzben mérhető értéke, még akkor is, ha az emberek többsége túl finnyás ahhoz, hogy ezt beismerje.
Stuart Sutherland


----------



## mugwort (2011 November 27)

Először is beszélve.


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Ahonnan jöttünk, az nem rajtunk múlott, ahol megrekedtünk, azt mi formáltuk, ahová hívnak, arra nekünk kell rátalálni.


----------



## Hisza (2011 November 27)

Jobb élet az, amit a bosszú hajt, mint az, amit semmi.
Kresley Cole


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!


----------



## mugwort (2011 November 27)

Ez az első fórum.


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

Óh, földi dolgok, ha nem kellene
Birtoktokért megmozdítni az ujjat
S úgy magatoktól ölünkbe esnétek: 
Be szép volna és - be kevés az Élet.


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

Fussatok el, eskük és imák, 
Úgyis elmulik már a világ,


----------



## mugwort (2011 November 27)

Köszönöm.


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

Kopott kocsin siet el velem
Az eldobott, szegény Szerelem.


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

Szépség, tisztaság és igazság,
Lekacagott szavak,
Óh, bár haltam volna meg akkor,
Ha lekacagtalak.


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

Minden csak volt: ma nincs semmi.
Lenni?


----------



## mugwort (2011 November 27)

Kérjük, és kijönnek.


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

Kell az ördögnek ma: - lenni.
Minden csak volt, ma nincs semmi.


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

ez már a 9.


----------



## mugwort (2011 November 27)

A szerelem egy hajó design.


----------



## mugwort (2011 November 27)

21


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

nem kívánom senkitől, hogy csudás dolgot tegyen, de joggal kívánom mindenkitől, hogy mindig ember legyen


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

egyszer nekem is meglesz a 20


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

csak mindig várja 20 mp-et


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

és így az élet türelemre nevel, még 6 mp


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

már nincs sok hátra


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

így, ahogy magammal jól elbeszélgetek


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

..az Élet helyett nem jöttek csak órák


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

Csak akkor születtek nagy dolgok,
Ha bátrak voltak, akik mertek


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

Csak egy napig fáj minden fájás,
Huszonnégy óra s nem jön rosszabb,
De ez az egy nap egyre hosszabb.


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

...ha a Lehetetlent nem tudtuk lebírni,
Volt egy szent szándékunk: gyönyörűket írni.


----------



## spelo (2011 November 27)

és egyszer majd megértem, hogy ezt miért kell mindenkinek végigcsinálni


----------



## piccolino (2011 November 27)

és az sem baj, ha nem...


----------



## Jusztis (2011 November 27)

A vándor sorsa mostoha,
de guruló kövön nincs moha.


----------



## Jusztis (2011 November 27)

Ha nincs idő az egészségre
Lesz idő a betegségre


----------



## Jusztis (2011 November 27)

"Mint ki sorsát jó előre tudja
Körbe nézett, s akkéntmérte mit lát!"
Dante


----------



## Jusztis (2011 November 27)

Balbus: 
A hallgatást ritkán, a beszédet gyakran megbánjuk.


----------



## Jusztis (2011 November 27)

A legjobb módszer önmagunk felvidítására, ha felvidítunk valaki mást.


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

21


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

22


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

35


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

www.


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

Köszike gyors segítséget!!!


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

mindent köszönök


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

minden oké----


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

ennyit tudtam összehozni


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

majdcsak sikerül


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

hajrá


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

ujra 1


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

1


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

2


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

3


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

4


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

5


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

6


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

7


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

8


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

9


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

10


----------



## tatoth (2011 November 27)

22


----------



## zhwriter (2011 November 27)

One two three
In the place to be


----------



## zhwriter (2011 November 27)

This one is for the electric generatioooon! 
In control!


----------



## zhwriter (2011 November 27)

Together: We are the greatest!


----------



## zhwriter (2011 November 27)

\\m/Maria believe me I like it loud!


----------



## zhwriter (2011 November 27)

:77:Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

20


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

19


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

18


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

17


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

16


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

15


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

14


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

13


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

12


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

11


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

10


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

9


----------



## ureginyul (2011 November 27)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## ureginyul (2011 November 27)

Én 7.osztályos történelem témazárót keresek (NT-00775/F). Előre is köszönöm szépen.


----------



## ureginyul (2011 November 27)

<(")


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

na, ez a harmadik


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

negyedik


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

boci, boci tarka...


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

se füle, se farka..


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

8


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

a hetedik te magad légy..


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

7


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

6


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

nyolc


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

kilenc élete van a macskának


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

10


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

5


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

11


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

4


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

3


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

2


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

1


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

12


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

13


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)

0


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

14


----------



## LogIn (2011 November 27)




----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

15


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

16


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 27)

Lol


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

17..már nem sok van


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

18


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

19


----------



## Pufferfish (2011 November 27)

igen, ez a 20.


----------



## zzalmi (2011 November 27)




----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

Akarom a keresztszemes mintákat, ezééééérrrrrrrt 1


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

éééééés 2 a keresztszemes mintákért


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

3, mert nagyon szeretem a keresztszemeeeeeest!


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

...remélem jól csinálom......néééééééééééégy....jippiiiii


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

szóljatok, ha nem....ööööööööööt.....kiss


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

odaég a vacsorám, de nem baaaaj.....haaaaaaaaaat.....


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

.....a keresztszemesért mindent!..héééééééééét!!!!!


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

kileeeeeeenc....ja nem, csak nyooooooooolc (már nem látok az éhségtől, de HAJRÁ KERESZTSZEMES!)


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

na most a kileeeeeeenc!! (és egy falat mákosguba odaégve)


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

...nem győzhet a mágoksuba....és tíííííííííííííííííííííííííz. juhéj:4:


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

...kezdem ketyósnak érezni magam, de 11!!!!!


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

12??? igeeeeeeen


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

13 bárum-bárum....


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

jajj, de izgulok...


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

...kihült a mákosgubám....nem baj, mert 15!


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

már nem tudok mit írni


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

már nem adhatom feeeeeel


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

hűűűűűű 18!


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

és és és és és és 19


----------



## Bri2012 (2011 November 27)

ééééééééés finííííító ( ha jól csináltam)


----------



## Narvonne (2011 November 28)

1


----------



## Narvonne (2011 November 28)

2


----------



## Narvonne (2011 November 28)

3


----------



## Narvonne (2011 November 28)

4


----------



## Narvonne (2011 November 28)

5


----------



## Narvonne (2011 November 28)

6


----------



## Narvonne (2011 November 28)

7


----------



## Narvonne (2011 November 28)

8


----------



## Narvonne (2011 November 28)

9


----------



## Narvonne (2011 November 28)

Na majd holnap folytatom.


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

Hm....


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

A


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

B


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

C


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

D


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

E


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

F


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

G


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

H


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

I


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

15


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

16.


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

17.


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

18.


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

19.


----------



## Eighteenspeed (2011 November 28)

20.


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

31


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

23


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

41


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

sz


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

l


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

la


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

ma


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

pa


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

ci


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

mas


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

cxvbhn


----------



## kuna5 (2011 November 28)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

itt


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

fd


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

gh


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

rg


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

tgz


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

fh


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

gfgg


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

trh


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

ztjjz


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

fddf


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

57


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

dfh


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

dsgc


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

xfdj


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

l,mfgnbf


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

*köszönöm*

*


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

srh


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

dffd


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

1


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

2


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

3


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

4


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

5


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

6


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

7


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

8


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

9


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

10


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

11


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

k


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

é


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

s


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

z


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

i


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

u


----------



## Umberto (2011 November 28)

20


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

fkh


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

tj


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

fm


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

gjm


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

hk


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

vhkm


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

sdg


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

rh


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

fjg


----------



## duli23 (2011 November 28)

sfh


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

*köszönöm*

köszönöm a segítséget.kiss


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

Pár évtized kihagyás után kezdtem ujra harmonikázni sajnos kevés harmonika kotta érhető el szabadon.


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

Bocs, hogy csak ilyen címszavakban irogatok, de hozzászólást gyűjtögetek.


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

keresek gyermek dalokat a lányom miatt


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

De természetesen komolyabb művek is érdekelnek


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

a minap megszereztem a Karibtenger kalózai kottáját. elég jó!!!


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

az eggyik címe: Vissza szerzem az exem
másik: Tettamanti Gábor Újra együtt. Ex-partner visszahódítás


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

Szeretnék kipróbálni valami francia sanzon-féle zenét a harmonikámon


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

nagyon tettszik a Ratatouille filmzenéje is.


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

Azt gondolom hatásos lenne a hangszeremen


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

Egyébként egy hohner atlanticom van.


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

még csak fél éve az enyém


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

gondolom mindenki sejti hogy miért ezeket keresem: Tettamanti Gábor
Újra együtt. Ex-partner visszahódítás, vagy Vissza szerzem az exem, 
ha valakinek megvan kérem segítsen! küldjétek átt e-mail en légyszi 
[email protected]


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

előtte egy weltmeisterem volt


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

ég és föld a kettő, de nyilván a régi is nagyon sok örömet okozott


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

hasznéltan jutottam hozzá és bizony kellett rajta csinosítani


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

Fiatal koromban is jáchattam már hohneren és bizony a hangja az nem mindennapi


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

jöhet egy működő letöltési link is, ahonnan az egész könyvet le lehet szedni! [email protected]


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

Biztos van ettől mág jobb persze


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

plíííííííííísz [email protected]


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

Sokan dícsérik az olasz hangszereket, de olyannal még nem volt dolgom.


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

sehol máshol nem találom, data.hu-ról is törölték


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

Szerencsésnek érzem magam, hogy egy ilyen szép megbizható hangszerhez jutottam.


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

persze kellett már felnyitnom némi nyikorgás miatt


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

Úgy értem, kosz került a ventilezés alá és ki kellett fújni. De legalább már ezt is meg merem tenni.


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

nem nagyon igazodok még ki az itteni dolgokba, úgyhogy kérek mindenkit, ha lehet e-mailt írjon! [email protected] köszönöm!


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

gondolom sokan jártak már abba a cípőbe amiben most én vagyok!


----------



## hohnernyűvő (2011 November 28)

*köszönöm a lehetőséget*

Ezennel befejezem a süketelést. Ezer hála, hogy itt összegyűjthettem a hozzászólásokat.kiss
Ha tehetek valamit cserébe, hát nyugodtan zaklassatok!


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

kérlek benneteket segítsetek


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

Három és máris ötlettelen.


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

már az is nagy segítség lenne, ha azt megírná valaki, hogy itt a canadahun.com-on hol találom, mert még a kereső is problémát okoz


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

ha lehet mindenkit kérek ide írjon [email protected] 
köszönöm!


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

bármilyen tanácsért háls lennék! légyszi segítsetek!


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

segítene valaki itt megtalálni? Vissza szerzem az exem, vagy a Újra együtt. Ex-partner visszahódítás a google azt dobta ki hogy ezen az oldalon fent van. légyszi segétsen valaki! [email protected]


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

linkelje be nekem légyszi valaki, hogy holtalálom itt meg! a szemem már majd ki esett, mégsem találtam! [email protected]


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

[email protected] hálás lennék mindenkinek aki segít!


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

légyszíííííííííííí Vissza szerzem az exem, vagy Újra együtt. Ex-partner visszahódítás [email protected]


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

kérlek benneteket segítsetek


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

Vissza szerzem az exem vagy Újra együtt. Ex-partner visszahódítás

légyszíííííííí


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

senki nem segít?


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

Szia 8sanyi8!

Ha google mutatott erre az oldalra, akkor próbáld újra ugyanazon az úton elérni. Ha nem megy várj egy okosabb tanácsra. Én is csak most regisztráltam.


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

legyetek szivesek linkelje be nekem valaki hol találom itt meg a két könyvet! köszönöm!


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

helló pizsamazo! 
köszi, hogy próbálsz segíteni! 
hát sajna úgy sem megy! reggel fél 6-ig kerestem, de semmi!


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

Nem fogsz örülni, én azt találtam, hogy valaki szintén kereste itt májusban... A könyveket viszont nem találtam.


----------



## b.erika77 (2011 November 28)

köszi


----------



## b.erika77 (2011 November 28)

A türelem rózsát terem.


----------



## b.erika77 (2011 November 28)

A rózsának tövise van.


----------



## b.erika77 (2011 November 28)




----------



## b.erika77 (2011 November 28)

:33:


----------



## b.erika77 (2011 November 28)




----------



## b.erika77 (2011 November 28)

na még 2


----------



## b.erika77 (2011 November 28)

még 1


----------



## b.erika77 (2011 November 28)

végre


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

1


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

2


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

még 10


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

De Sen-t legalább eszembe juttatta a böngészés


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

8


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

7


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

6


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

5


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

4


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

3


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

2


----------



## pizsamazo (2011 November 28)

kész


----------



## coal56 (2011 November 28)

következő...


----------



## 8sanyi8 (2011 November 28)

pizsamazo azért köszönöm, hogy próbálsz segíteni


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 28)

zita87 írta:


> és....újra itt!


 :d


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 28)

*hsz*



jozsikatuning írta:


>


 20 hsz kéne...


----------



## G.Freeman (2011 November 28)

Ez a legnagyobb csapás,


----------



## G.Freeman (2011 November 28)

mellyel a végzet embert sújthat.


----------



## G.Freeman (2011 November 28)

Vágy, másnak lenni,


----------



## G.Freeman (2011 November 28)

mint aki és ami vagyunk:


----------



## G.Freeman (2011 November 28)

ennél fájdalmasabb vágy


----------



## G.Freeman (2011 November 28)

nem éghet emberi szívben.


----------



## G.Freeman (2011 November 28)

Mert az életet nem lehet másként elviselni,


----------



## G.Freeman (2011 November 28)

csak azzal a tudattal


----------



## G.Freeman (2011 November 28)

hogy belenyugszunk mindabba,


----------



## G.Freeman (2011 November 28)

amit magunknak és a világnak jelentünk.”


----------



## nebántsvirág (2011 November 28)

:ugras:


----------



## G.Freeman (2011 November 28)

(Márai Sándor: A gyertyák csonkig égnek)


----------



## G.Freeman (2011 November 28)

8sanyi8 írta:


> sziasztok! ezen könyvek valamelyikét keresem!
> Vissza szerzem az exem
> Újra együtt. Ex-partner visszahódítás
> Hódítsd vissza Szerelmed
> ...



"Ha valaki elment, ne hívd többé vissza,
A megsárgult emlék nem lesz többé tiszta.
Ha valaki elment, és el tudott menni,
Nehezen akarva, de el kell feledni."


----------



## nebántsvirág (2011 November 28)

"Ha figyeled : ki figyel,
Felismered aki vagy .
Léted közepében várlak
ott ahol a fény fakad ."


----------



## picibucor (2011 November 29)

Ha télleg ennyiböl áll a 20 komment összeszedése h ide irogatok, akkor miért kell 20at összeszedni?


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

1


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

2


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

3


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

4


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

5


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

Hát ha így megy ez a hozzászólásos topik...Sajnos tényleg muszály nekem is kivárni ezt, mert nagyon fontos dolgok vannak itt amit itthon (Budapesten) nem érek el sehogy sem!


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

7


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

8


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

9


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

10


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

11


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

12


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

13


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

már majdnem majdnem meg van a 20


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

15


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

16


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

17


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

18


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

19


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

20


----------



## micmacko (2011 November 29)

És.jeeehh...egy a ráadás! Amúgy üdvözlök minden Hölgyet és Urat...


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

sziasztok 

sziasztok 

sziasztok 

sziasztok 

sziasztok 

sziasztok 

sziasztok 

sziasztok


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

hali


----------



## Kufirc (2011 November 29)

Slash!
Ha gyorsan megcsinálod, fél hétkor már töltheted is le!


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

látom lehet számolni elnézést de nagyon kell a 20 hozzászólás...hogy le tudjak tölteni inen egy fontos dolgot ami sehol máshol nincs!!


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

értettem "kormányos" rajta vagyok


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

van vmi online játék amivel játszik vki egyb??  kellenének társak az új szeróra


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

Minecraftról lenne szó


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

vagy esetleg killing floor


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

valakinek nincs kedve hozzá vagy esetleg ismeritek ezeket a játékokat?


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

Egyb Itt mindenki "kanadai magyar?"


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

elmondom miről szólnak ezek a játékok kis kedvcsinálónak


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

Minecraft:


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

Lényeg az hogy egy 8-bites világban csak a képzeleted szab határt hogy mit csinálsz FPS nézetben...Különböző dolgokat craftolhatsz és egyebek világ leghíresebb játékai közül való


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

Killing Floor Cp Survival Horror


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

nah de senki nincs itt úgy látom


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

ak számolok 6 ig töltök lépek úgy érzem..


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

1


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

2


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

3


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

4


----------



## slash96 (2011 November 29)

5


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

nagyon szepen koszonom!


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

2


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

3


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

4


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

5


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

6


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

7


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

nyocc


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

9


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

10


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)




----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

köszi


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)




----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

Sz


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

abcd


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

zxcv


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

nagyon jók


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

:d


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

na mar nem kell sok


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

köszi


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

"tetszik ez az oldal"


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

"jó ez a játék"


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)




----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

lefőtt a kávé


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

Nap Pali


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

Hogy hívják a kínai autóversenyzőt?
???


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

Kinyír a kanyar DDDDDDD


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

ez egy nagyon praktikus modszer a 20 hozzaszolas eleresere


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

hehe  igaz,vicceket is lehetne irni


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

Mibol állapítható meg, hogy egy férfi álmatlanságban szenved?


- Három vagy négynaponta felébred.


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

- Miért ilyen rövidek a szőke nős viccek?
- Azért, hogy ők is meg tudják jegyezni...


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

- Mi az? Hosszú sárga, meleg és nem mozog..?
- ???
- Lerobbant villamos!


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

Csőtörés van az orvos villájában,a doki gyorsan hívja az ismerős csôszerelôt: -Azonnal ugorj kocsiba,mert csôtörés van,és úszik a pince! - Nem mehetek,tudod,hogy ünnepelünk,itt a rokonság,hìvj mást! - Bezzeg mikor nálatok beteg valaki,és hívsz engem,mindig megyek. -Hm.. Igazad van,azonnal indulok! Megérkezik,kinyitja a pince ajtót,majd bedob 2 aspirint a vízbe,és így szól: ha hétfôig nem apad le,hívj újra!


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

- Jean! Szédülök! Mit csináljak?
- Talán szálljon ki a betonkeverőből, Uram!


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

Móricka, mondj egy téli gyümölcsöt!
- Síparadicsom.
kac kac DDD


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

- Miért nincs a halnak haja?
- Mert sosem tudná megszárítani...


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

Utas a kalauzhoz:
- Tessék mondani, ez a vonat mindenhol megáll?
- Miért? Maga mindenhol le akar szállni?


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

Esküvője után kérdik Kovácsot a kollégái: 
- Na, milyen a házasélet? 
- Tudjátok, hamarosan megáld minket az Isten egy pufok, visíto, fogatlan teremtménnyel. 
- Csak nem babát vártok? 
- Nem, anyósom hozzánk költözik!?


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

Ha feldobják, anyós
- Mi az: ha feldobják anyós, ha leesik semmi?
- ???
- Hát egy jó nagy mázli!


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

- Mit kell adni a hasmenéses orrszarvúnak?
- ???
- Utat.

- Jean, tegyen a tűzre!
- Székestől, uram?


----------



## FM69 (2011 November 29)

Szívesen az ötletet!  igy sokkal egyszerűbb  és még hangulatos is


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

Hogy hívják, mikor kiszállsz a viccelődésből?

- Humoresc.


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

Hogy hívják a rovarvilág ezoterikus reneszánszát?

- Nyű-age.


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

A szóviccblog zenei toplistáját A donut úton nyílnak már az orgonák, című fánki szám vezeti.


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

- Hogy hívják az ablak nélküli űrhajót?

- Vakéta.


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

:d


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

Hogy hívják a csecsemő Blues Brothers-t?

- James Bebelushi.


----------



## tiglincs (2011 November 29)

- Hogy hívják a box görög istenét?

- Káosz.


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

1


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

2


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

3


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

10


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

11


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

12


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

13


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

14


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

15


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

16


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

17


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

18


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

19


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 29)

20


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

*Hozzászólás*

6


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

7


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

8


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

9


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

10


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

11


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

12


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

13


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

14


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

15


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

16


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

17


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

18


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

19


----------



## longjohnsilver (2011 November 29)

20


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

egyeske


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

négyeske


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

nyolcaska


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

ketteske


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

hármaska


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

ötöske


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

hatoska


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

heteske


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

kilenceske


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

tizeske


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

tizenegyeske


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

tizenketteske


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

tizenhármaska


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

tizennégyeske


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

tizenötöske


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

tizenhatoska


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

tizenheteske


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

tizennyolcaska


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

tizenkilenceske


----------



## Endreke (2011 November 30)

huszaska


----------



## hbubuka (2011 November 30)

:-d


----------



## hbubuka (2011 November 30)

És vajh mikor lesz egy huszasom?


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

Helló mindenkinek


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)




----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

18


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

érdekes


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

oldal


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

és


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

tetszik


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

15


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)




----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

10


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

9 ?


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

8?


----------



## CPH001 (2011 November 30)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

ez


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

majdnem


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

meg


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

is


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

van


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

ha


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

nem


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

tévedek


----------



## malnapasztor (2011 November 30)

))


----------



## CPH001 (2011 November 30)

Ideje felkelni...


----------



## CPH001 (2011 November 30)

1 kv-t is meginni...


----------



## CPH001 (2011 November 30)

Tejjel vagy tejszinnel?


----------



## CPH001 (2011 November 30)

jon a 17-ik


----------



## Icsara (2011 November 30)

20


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

21


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

22


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

23


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

24


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

25


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

26


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

27


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

28


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

29


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

30


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

31


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

32


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

33


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

Még csak 2


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

De már 3


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

kiss


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)




----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

6


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

7


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

8


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

9


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

haladok


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)




----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

11


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

Helló!


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

közben már 13


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

szia


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

Te is gyűjtöd?


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

nekem már 16


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

lassan meglesz


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

18


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

még 1


----------



## Bohuci (2011 November 30)

kész!


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)




----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

most van egy kis időm


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

megpróbálom


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

összeszedni


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

ügyes voltál


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

nekem


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

még


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

elég sok kell...


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

míg elérem


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

az álomhatárt


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

de


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

valahogy


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

csak


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

össze


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

tudom


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

kaparni


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

ezt


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

a


----------



## lujopapa (2011 November 30)

20-at !!! Megvan!


----------



## xcbxcb (2011 November 30)

gfhfg

gfhgfh

fghgfhfhfghfhgfhgfhgfjdf

gfhgfhgfhgfjhgfhgfhgfhgfjkfdfergfhetrhnthfhergfhtdferhfhdfrj


----------



## mayaaa_ (2011 November 30)




----------



## susansw (2011 November 30)

szupi köszi

holnap Bábműsor az oviban

A Télapó kesztyűjét adjuk elő

tessék szorítani!!!!

:d

:d

hello

:s

Még 12!!! 

jaj

CSak egy nyavajás kottát szeretnék és itt kell bohóckodnom

Bocsi mindenkitől hogy velem van tele a fal!!! Bocsika


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

Nem túl egyszerű!


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

Azért megtanulom, hogy is kell itt eligazodni.


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)




----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

Mosolyogj!


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

Mindenik embernek a lelkében dal van..


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

És a saját lelkét hallja minden dalban,


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

És akinek szép a lelkében az ének,


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

Az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek.


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)




----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

Küldj egy mosolyt!


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

"Ne legyél ám türelmetlen, ezen a világon mindennek rendelt ideje van. (Halász Margit)


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

"A szeretet végtelen és tud várni." (Márai Sándor)


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

"A türelmetlenek boldogtalanok, mert mindig akarnak valamit, s mindig azt kapják, amit nem akartak." (Nádas Péter)


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

"Ne légy türelmetlen. Ha már elviselhetetlenül összegubancolódnak a szálak a kezeink között, és megpróbáljuk valahogy kibogozni a csomót, az semmiképp sem segít, ha reménytelennek érezve, türelmetlenül kapkodva ráncigáljuk őket. Rá kell szánni az időt, lassan, egyenként kell kibontani azokat a szálakat." (Murakami Haruki)


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

"Akik várnak valamire, nem jól mérik az időt; minden perc ötnek érződik." (Jane Austen)


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

"A türelem nem egy passzív dolog, ellenkezőleg, az aktivitást jelenti, valójában az erőfeszítéseink összpontosításáról van szó." (Edward Bulwer-Lytton)


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

"A tapasztalat, akár egy öreg zenész,
A türelem hangszerén szép dalt játszik neked,
Nem érted, de harmóniájában kedved leled,
Miként az Úr akaratát e világon, de görcsöd enged
Szomorú, zavaros dallamától, mit füledbe penget."
Elizabeth Gaskell


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

"Az olyan helyekre vezető utakat, ahová érdemes eljutni, nem lehet lerövidíteni." (Helen Kleller)


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

"Légy türelmes, minden nehéz, mielőtt könnyűvé válik."


----------



## vivicus (2011 November 30)

"Valahogy mindig így van ez: reménykedsz benne, hogy egy bizonyos dolog megtörténik. Csak várod és várod, addig ámítod magad, amíg már a saját szemedben is hülyének tűnsz, és akkor abbahagyod. Aztán amikor tényleg megtörténik, teljesen váratlanul ér." (Ildikó von Kürthy)


----------



## videosgyongyi (2011 December 1)

Tudod, mi a legjobb abban, ha véget ér egy nap? Hogy másnap az egész kezdődik elölről.


----------



## videosgyongyi (2011 December 1)

Minél többet birtokolunk, annál kevesebb dolognak tudunk szívből örülni.


----------



## videosgyongyi (2011 December 1)

A dolgokat nem nehéz megcsinálni. Minden azon múlik, hogy abba az állapotba kerülj, hogy megcsinálod.


----------



## videosgyongyi (2011 December 1)

Az egyedüllét nem azonos a magánnyal.


----------



## videosgyongyi (2011 December 1)

Soha nem halasztom holnapra, amit holnaputánra is halaszthatok.


----------



## videosgyongyi (2011 December 1)

A hópehely és
árnyéka találkozik
végül a földön.


----------



## videosgyongyi (2011 December 1)

Hogy mi megy végbe az emberekben, soha nem tudhatjuk. Ami a házak zárt ajtói mögött történik, az titok.


----------



## videosgyongyi (2011 December 1)

Amit ma csak elrontanánk, azt holnap talán könnyen rendbe hozzuk.


----------



## videosgyongyi (2011 December 1)

Az embernek mindig úgy kell öltöznie, mintha épp színpadra lépne.


----------



## videosgyongyi (2011 December 1)

Alapszabály, öregem, hogy addig aludni, amíg lehet, de mindig időben ébredni.


----------



## videosgyongyi (2011 December 1)

Sokkal jobb, ha nem nekem kell kimondani a rossz dolgokat.


----------



## videosgyongyi (2011 December 1)

Segítséget elfogadni szégyen. Kérni még nagyobb.


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

A legjobb fájdalomcsillapító pedig mínusz öt.


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

Férj hazamegy a munkából:
- Asszony, ma este megerőszakolósat játszunk!
- DE ÉN OLYAT NEM AKAROK!
- Ez a beszéd, szívem!


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

A bozót nem tud varrni, a bozót tűz.


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

Mi volt a reggeli a börtönben?
- Friss meleg Buci.


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

Szólások másként...
MEGSZÓLALT A LELKIISMERETE. 
Igen, megszólalt, de azt mondta neki: „Köpj a közvéleményre!Szavazd meg közpénzből most is többmilliós jutalmad!”


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

VÉN KECSKE IS MEGNYALJA A SÓT. 
Sőt! Ha a vén kecskének dagadt a pénztárcája, a só maga keresi a vén kecskét nyalatás céljából.


----------



## iza14 (2011 December 1)

"Legnagyobb cél pedig itt e földi létben: 
ember lenni mindig, minden körülményben." (Arany J.)


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

NEM OLYAN FEKETE AZ ÖRDÖG, MINT AHOGYAN FESTIK. 
Sőt, vannak csinos fekete ördögök, akik egyenesen szőkére festetik magukat!


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

*A szőkenő viszi vissza a könyvtárba a könyvet:
-Mondja, nincs valami izgalmasabb, eseménydúsabb olvasmányuk? Ebben rengeteg szereplő volt, de a cselekmény elsikkadt.
Mire a könyvtáros:
-Ahhha, megvan ki vitte el a telefonkönyvet!*


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

*- Mit mond a férfi a vérző orrú nőnek? 
- Semmit, már kétszer elmondta.*


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

*Szőke nő hazamegy feketére festett hajjal,kitetoválva,telelőve piercinggel, sötétre mázolt szemmel.
A férje elképedve ráordít:
-Hogy nézel ki?!
-Drágám!Te mondtad,hogy Marilyn az ideálod...
-De MONROE b.... meg,nem MANSON!!!*


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

*Kétségtelenül, a nők a társadalom alapkövei. De sose felejtsd el, ki fektette le őket!*


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

*- Miről ismered fel az utcán a focistát?
- Négy árnyéka van!*


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

*- Főnök, kellene egy kis fizetésemelés, mert már három cég is érdeklődik irántam! 
- És kik azok? 
- A vízművek, az áramszolgáltató és a gázművek!!*


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

*Minden lány a szőke herceget várja fehér lovon....a fiúk pedig a szőke ribit bugyi nélkül...*


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

*Orvosnál:
-Asszonyom, nem tetszik nekem a férje... 
-Nekem sem, de jó ember és a gyerekek is úgy szeretik...*


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

*- Ki jön november vége körül, közvetlenül a Mikulás előtt?
- Hát az alacsony fagylaltárús....
- Ha megfigyeltétek a rádió is mindig bemondja:
"Itt ott előfordulhat a talajmenti fagy is..."*


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

*- Melyik étel csökkenti a nők szexuális vágyát 95%-kal?
- ???
- Az esküvői torta.*


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

*Szőke nő felhívja a barátnőjét:
- Szióka, nálatok sincs meleg víz?
- De van, csak hideg...*


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

*Szex után az ágyban.
Feleség:
- Kire gondolsz?
Férj:
- Ááá, úgysem ismered.*


----------



## tomimidi (2011 December 1)

*A tyúk és a tojás ül az pszichológiai rendelő várótermében.
Nyílik az ajtó, kijön az asszisztensnő, rájuk néz.
- Melyikük volt előbb?
- … elmész a p...ba.......!"*


----------



## bernie23 (2011 December 1)

tizenegy


----------



## bernie23 (2011 December 1)

tizenkettő


----------



## bernie23 (2011 December 1)

tizenhárom


----------



## bernie23 (2011 December 1)

tizennégy


----------



## bernie23 (2011 December 1)

tizenöt


----------



## bernie23 (2011 December 1)

tizenhat....


----------



## bernie23 (2011 December 1)

Köszönjük a jó tanácsokat!


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

köszike ! igen hasznos infó


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

*had töltsek leee*

egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## bernie23 (2011 December 1)

tizennyolc


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

kettő, csipkebogyó vesssző


----------



## bernie23 (2011 December 1)

még kettő kell


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

három, várom a párom


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

négy, résen légy


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

Ezt nem tartom célszerűnek !


----------



## bernie23 (2011 December 1)

mézeskalács


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

öt, érik a tök


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

hat, most kezdődik a hadd el hadd


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

Számoljunk hol is tartunk!


----------



## bernie23 (2011 December 1)

és egy ráadás


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

hét, kedves admin mire jó ez?


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

Aki kitalálta nagyon pihent!!!!


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

nyolc , az őrnagy szinre lép... jaa, az a hét, bakker!


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

kilenc, erről mindig a 69 jut esszembe


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

tíz, tiszta gáz


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

Nyolc és még gürizhetek!!!


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

Killenc kis ferenc.


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

tíz tiszta víz


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

tizenegy, megint nem jutottunk be (foci)


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

most jön az át törés


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

tizenkettő, gyorsan vissza a tengerpartra


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

tizenhárom, hajtom a párom... ja ez már volt a háromnál


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

tizenkettő már unom


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

tizennégy, nem baj megdolgozunk azért a letöltésért


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

egész jól haladok


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

tizenöt, tele a tök


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

egész jó tempót diktálsz


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

tizenhat, gyorsan hat


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

tizenöt a macskám ki akar menni


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

tizenhét, pedig nem enged 20 mp -nél gyorsabban üzizni


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

várnia kell mert most.....


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

tizennyóc, nekem nyóc


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

maradj már micikém!


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

tizenkilenc, akkor ki kell engedni szegény cickót


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

tizen nyolc és a cél ...


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

már kész van szegény


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

húsz, tádámmmm


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

miért, bent ment ki,


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

20


----------



## gigi56 (2011 December 1)

szia , megyek töltögetni.. ha ezek után viszont halott a link, akkor a kardomba dőlök.
cicunak egy simisimi


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

19


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

18


----------



## Doorcika (2011 December 1)

bingó ezt el sem hiszem!!!!


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

17


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

16


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

15


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

14


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

13


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

12


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

11


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

10


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

9


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

8


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

7


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

6


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

5


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

4


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

3


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

2


----------



## Beaust (2011 December 1)

Sandro


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)




----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

1


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

2


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

3


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

4


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

5


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

6


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

7


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

8


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

9


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

10


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

11


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

12


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

13


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

14


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

15


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

16


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

17


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

18


----------



## t2000 (2011 December 1)

19


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

Sziasztok! Köszi ibii-nek az oldal ajánlását


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

"Ne kűzdj túl erősen. Az igazi dolgok váratlanul történnek." G.G. Marquez


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

"Nem azért szeretlek aki te vagy, hanem azért aki én vagyok melletted." G.G.Marquez


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

"Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse." G.G. Marquez


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

'Minden normális szerelemben az ember először fölfedi az imádott nő testét és csak azután a saját anyagi helyzetét' Vaszary Gábor


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

'Az asszony csak akkor bocsát meg, ha nincs igaza' Móra Ferenc


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

'A nők csak két esetben mennek zárdába: ha MÉG vagy MÁR nincs miről lemondani.' Móra Ferenc


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

'A házasság az a vírus, amely megöli a szerelmet' Vavyan Fable


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

'Minden egy hétnél régebbi házasságban találhatsz okokat a válásra. A trükk az, hogy rendszeresen találj okokat a házasságra is.' Robert Anderson


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

"Elválni valakitől, csak mert nem szereted, legalább olyan butaság, mint megházasodni, csak mert szereted." Gábor Zsazsa


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

"Az esküvő olyan mint a temetés, csak itt meg tudod szagolni a virágaidat" Grace Hansen


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

"Férfiembernél az számít van-e szíve, nem pedig az, hány szál szőr van a fején" Bruce Willis


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

"Ha a nő szeret, folyvást szeret. A férfinak közben egyéb dolga is van" Jean Paul


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

' Az álmodott csók is folt a fehéren" Jókai Mór


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

' A csók az a csodaszörny, ami önmagát teremti: egyből születik száz." Jókai Mór


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

' A szerelem csak jelen időt ismer' Honoré de Balzac


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

"Mikor egyszer a féltékenység fantáziája felhevül, annak a délibábja egész nap dolgozik." Jókai Mór


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

' A szerelem a legzsúfoltabb életből is ki tudja szakítani a maga helyét' Francois Mauriac


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

"Csakis akkor szeretünk igazán, ha ok nélkül szeretünk." Anatole France


----------



## beebeus (2011 December 1)

'A szerelmi örömöknek csak érett korban teljesedik ki a zamatuk' P. Léautaud


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Egy – megérett a meggy,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Egyedem-begyedem tengertánc,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Hajdú sógor mit kívánsz?


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Nem kívánok egyebet,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Csak egy falat kenyeret!


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Kisegér, kisegér,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Minden lukba lelefér.


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Belefér, belefér,


----------



## szam42 (2011 December 1)

Hiszen azért kisegér


----------



## kókuszfej (2011 December 1)

hi


----------



## kókuszfej (2011 December 1)

hi


----------



## kókuszfej (2011 December 1)

hi


----------



## kókuszfej (2011 December 1)

hi


----------



## kókuszfej (2011 December 1)

hi


----------



## kókuszfej (2011 December 1)

hi


----------



## kókuszfej (2011 December 1)

hi


----------



## kókuszfej (2011 December 1)

hi


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

*bejutás*

Ki minek gondol, az vagyok annak..


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

Mért gondolsz különc rokontalannak?


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

Jelet látsz gyűlni homlokomra: te vagy magad ki e jelet vonja...


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

...s vigyázz hogy fénybe vagy árnyba játszik, mert fénye árnya rád sugárzik.


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

Ítélsz rólam, mint bölcsről, badarról:


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

rajtam látsz törvényt saját magadról.


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

Okosnak nézel? hát bízd magad rám!


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

Bolondnak nézel? Csörög a sapkám.


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

Ha lónak gondolsz, hátamra ülhetsz;


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

ha oroszlánnak, nem menekülhetsz.


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

Szemem tavában magadat látod: mint tükröd, vagyok leghűbb barátod.


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

Jó Uram, aki egyként letekintesz bogárra, hegyre, völgyre,


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

...virágra, főre, szétmálló göröngyre.


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

Te tudod jól, hogy nem vagyok gonosz
Csak nagyon-nagyon gyönge.


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

Mert pókháló és köd a szív, 
selyemszőttes az álom.


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

pehelykönnyű és szinte-szinte semmi


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

s én erőtlen kezem
még azt sem tudja Hozzádig emelni.


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

De azért vágyaim ne dobáld a sárba,..


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

ami az óceánnak legdrágább, legkönnyesebb gyöngye!


----------



## Paueva (2011 December 2)

Hiszen tudod, hogy nem vagyok gonosz
csk gyönge, nagyon gyönge.


----------



## Nritus (2011 December 2)

Jó, hogy létrejött ez az oldal!


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

Igen, tényleg jó


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

Nagyon jó lenne már 20 x hozzászólni, de értelmesen nem igazán fog sikerülni


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

"Egy idő után megtanulod a finom különbségtételt a kézfogás és az önfeláldozás között...


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

És megtanulod, hogy a vonzalom nem azonos a szerelemmel, és a társaság a biztonsággal...


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

És kezded megérteni, hogy a csók nem pecsét, és a bók nem esküszó...


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

És hozzászoksz, hogy emelt fővel és nyitott szemmel fogadd a vereséget:


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

a felnőtt méltóságával, nem pedig a gyermek kétségbeesésével...


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

És belejössz, hogy minden tervedet a mára alapozd ,


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

mert a holnap talaja túl ingatag ehhez...


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

egy idő után kitapasztalod, hogy még a napsugár is éget,


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

ha túl sokáig ér...


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

Műveld hát saját kertecskédet, magad ékesítsd fel lelkedet, ne mástól várd, hogy virágot hozzon neked... És megtanulod,hogy valóban sokat kibírsz... hogy valóban erős vagy... és valóban értékes."


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

Na ezt elszúrtam, de sebaj


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

magad ékesítsd fel lelkedet,


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

ne mástól várd, hogy virágot hozzon neked...


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

És megtanulod,


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

hogy valóban sokat kibírsz...


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

hogy valóban erős vagy...


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

és valóban értékes."


----------



## musicmano (2011 December 2)

Remélem tetszett?


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

1


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

2


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

3


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

4


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

5


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

6


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

7


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

8


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

9


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

10


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

11


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

12


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

13


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

14


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

15


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

16


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

17


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

18


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

19


----------



## Móni30 (2011 December 2)

20


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)




----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)




----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

:d


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

köszönök mindent


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

messze van a 20


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

jjnjk


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

nem tudom mit írjak még


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

elég messze.....már unom 
kitartás Atesz!


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

ez így elég hülye érzés


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

jbakfajgkfjagkfjagsfjgakf


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

magamba beszélgetek


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

lehetne könnyebb is


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

ez van,azért van ez a téma,és jó....


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

asd


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

még kell egy csomó


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

hát nem mondtam hogy rossz csak könnyebben is meglehetett volna oldani


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

előbb regisztem még csak


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

de már unom


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

ma akadtam rá erre az oldalra rem. megéri


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

én már a 2.nál untam


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

régebben regiztem ide,csak olvasgattam....de van amit leakarok tölteni...


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

12


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

13


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

14


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

megszámolom hol tartok


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

15


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

16


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

12


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

17


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

hát az hogy lehet hogy 12? azt írja nálad hogy 17 üzeneted volt


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

13


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

19


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

20


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

mi a fene,lehet volt már régebbről is
nem is figyeltem,kösz ,hogy szóltál


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

21


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

hát nálam már 21 van de még nem vagyok állandó tag?! :/


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

meg is van...20


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

ja óra 25kor kb kapom meg


----------



## Torocsik (2011 December 2)

Üdvözöllek a honlapon! 
......Ha új tag vagy olvasd el az alábbi tájékoztatót,segít neked a honlapon eligazodni és az *állandó tag*gá válásban is, ez kell ahoz hogy csatolásokat,képet ,zenét,könyvet ,letölthessél.
20 hozzászólás kell, és akkor válsz állandó taggá a huszadik hozzászólást követő egész óra 30.-ik perce után


----------



## ateszcrow (2011 December 2)

de elvileg megkaptam mert látom a linkeket


----------



## bevi (2011 December 2)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jó kis könyveket ajánlotok!

Sziasztok!
Köszönet mindernkinek ezért a sok jóért!

Húúúúú, nagyon jól néz ki a lecsó....

Gyönyörűek, újra kedvet kaptam tőletek!!!!!

Nagyon szépek a munkáid, gratulálok!!!!!!!!!!

Köszi, nagyon jó ötlet!!!

Az algapakolással is kitűnő az eredmény.

Köszi a tippeket, ma szépségpakolás délutánt tartok itthon!!!

És nagyon szeretek kézimunkázni is.

Így karácsony előtt megint nagyon aktuálisak ezek...

A kötés igazi művészet.

tényleg jó ajándékötlet, szerintem is.

Köszi szépen, Anyóka!

Szia Érdekes nagyon, amit írsz!


----------



## oszi67 (2011 December 2)

Egy igazi magyar hungarikum!

ezek nagyon jól néznek ki!


----------



## bevi (2011 December 2)

Kufirc, köszönöm szépen!


----------



## bevi (2011 December 2)

Nem is értem, az előbb már 15 üzim volt...

Gyönyörű képek! Köszi.

A tündérek varázslatosak.

Álomszép minden.

Csak ámulok és bámulok!

Remélem, hamarosan én is láthatom.

Már látom is! Hihetetetlenül jók. Köszi.

Gyönyörűek!!!! Én is nagyon szeretem őket.

Imádom a felhőket.

Jaj, tényleg régen voltak ezek már, mindent értek.

Nagyon jók, egészen más a hatás.,..

Máris jobb kedvem van.

Ez már igazi művészet.


----------



## Kufirc (2011 December 2)

Azok voltak az off-ok.
Itt nem tudsz offolni... talán


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

3


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

7


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

9


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

10


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

11


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

12


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

13


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

14


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

15


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

16


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

17


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

18


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

19


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

célba értem


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

+1


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

20


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

19


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

18


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

17


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

16


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

15


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

14


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

13


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

12


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

11


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

10


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

9


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

8


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

7


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

6


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

5


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

4


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

3


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

2


----------



## Réku89 (2011 December 2)

1


----------



## darkm00n (2011 December 2)

6


----------



## darkm00n (2011 December 2)

9


----------



## darkm00n (2011 December 2)

13


----------



## Domino69 (2011 December 2)

Köszönöm


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

Ó.. ez szuper köszönöm! köszönöm!


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

Akkor ugye itt most szabad egy-egy karaktert írni???


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

aha-aha


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

87wjh34


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

juhj! remélem tényleg nem gond!


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

346


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

etzrtsh


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

Köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget! Így gyorsan össze tudom "szedni" a 20 hozzászólást:  Főleg iskolai műsorokhoz fog ez Nekem segítséget jelenteni, cserébe a kész műsorokat igyekszem feltölteni


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

2.


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

asd


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

3.


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

4.


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

5.


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

De jó! nekem is a sulihoz kell (másodsoron)


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

6.


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

6. (Haladás


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)




----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

ez poén!


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

7.


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

Héj hová lett mindenki!


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

Elvesztem!!!


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

Nekem most a karácsonyi műsorhoz kell segítség. Összeállítottam egy nem hagyományos felépítésű forgatókönyvet. Különböző témakörökre épül, hogy kinek mit jelent a karácsony a vallásos jelentése mellett. A szeretethez kapcsolódóan keresem a Kormorántól A szeretet az egyetlen című dalának zenei alapját, mert egy kislány el tudná énekelni a suliban


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

Na, és most???


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

Zsúr 98! Legalább tudunk majd egymásnak segíteni


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

9.


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

10.


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

Oh, hát itt vagy. Egyébként az tök jó!


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

11.


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

12.


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

13.


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

14.


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

15.


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

Aha! Nekem csak egy karácsonyi, zenés órához kell. Szoval semmi komoly, de azért gyönyörű az a dal ( Anasztázia december) és tök jó lenne tudni zongorán!!!!


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

16.


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

ja angol óra az kimaradt..


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

17.


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

17.
Igen, valóban szép.
Nekem egy 30 perces műsort kell/kellett összeállítani, szóval többmindenre van szükségem, de itt hátha találok "kincseket"


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

18.


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

19.


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

éééés 20


----------



## varkgabr (2011 December 2)

Most megpróbálom megtalálni, amit keresek, hátha Utána szívesen töltök fel műsorokat 
Zsúr 98! Kívánok Neked is jó böngészést


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

Megvan a 20. és már itt is hagysz???


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

ááá... Köszi!


----------



## zsúr98 (2011 December 2)

Neked is!!!!


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

Mahasz rádiós top 20 játszási lista
20. SNOOP DOGG vs. DAVID GUETTA: Sweat


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

19. SWEDISH HOUSE MAFIA: Save The World


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

18. ALEXANDRA STAN: Mr. Saxobeat


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

17. GYM CLASS HEROES feat. ADAM LEVINE: Stereo Hearts


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

16. DON OMAR feat. LUCENZO: Danza Kuduro


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

15. USHER: More


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

14. RIHANNA: Man Down


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

13.ALEXANDRA STAN: Get Back


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

12. DAVID GUETTA feat. TAIO CRUZ & LUDACRIS: Little Bad Girl


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

11. DJ ANTOINE vs. TIMATI feat. KALENNA: Welcome To St. Tropez


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

10. CHRIS BROWN:Yeah 3x


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

9. LMFAO feat. LAUREN BENNETT & GOONROCKarty Rock Anthem


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

8.PITBULL feat. MARC ANTHONY:Rain Over Me


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

7. ADELE: Someone Like You


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

6.SELENA GOMEZ & THE SCENE:Love You Like A Love Song


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

5. PITBULL feat. NE-YO, AFROJACK & NAYER:Give Me Everything


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

4.DAVID GUETTA feat. USHER: Without You


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

3. FLO RIDA:Good Feeling


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

2.ADELE:Rolling In The Deep


----------



## Tokei-ihto (2011 December 3)

1. MAROON 5 feat. CHRISTINA AGUILERA: Moves Like Jagger


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

1. Chiaki Kuriyama - Cold Finger Girl


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

2. Theatre Brook - Uragiri no Yuuyake


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

3. Bartender - Natural High


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

4. Hellsing - Logos Naki World


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

5. GO!GO!7188 - Kataomoi Fighter


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

6. Tommy February 6 - Lonely in Gorgeous


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

7. Franz Ferdinand - Do You Want to


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

8. Kenichi Asai - Mad Surfer


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

9. Capital Scandal - Opening


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

10. Macskarisztokraták - Minden ember macska nem lehet


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

11. Danny Elfman - Alice's Theme


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

12. Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

13. Fish - You vs Me


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

14. Kettőnégy Csillagok- Szelek Szárnyán


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

15. Intim Torna Illegál - Hipnotizőr Király


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

16. LaFee - Wer bin ich


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

17. Outcast - Hey Ya


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

18. Pannonia Allstars Ska Orchestra - Paso


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

19. Fekete Teve - Júlia


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

20. Pál Utcai Fiúk - Legelő


----------



## dyra (2011 December 3)

Be is végeztem a 20 hozzászólást. Legalább jól éreztem magam közben 
Csupa jóóóóóóó zene!!! Ha van kedvetek hallgassatok bele!


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Szuper, hogy nyílt egy ilyen segítő oldal, sokat kell böngészni, hogy vmi értelmes hozzászólást összehozzon az ember


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Látom, itt mindenki kedvére kiszórakozhatja magát


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

dyra, kösz a zenéket!


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Most én is szorgoskodom


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Messze van még az a 20:-(


----------



## filmnéző (2011 December 3)

jól sikerült a palacsinta!

marquez: száz év magány

giacomettitől minden!

czóbel béla 

huszárik: szindbád (krúdy)


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

És az ebédkészítés is rám vár:-((


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Látom más is így csinálja


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Elég vicces itt magamban dumálni


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Hahó, valaki?


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Senki:-(


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Hát jó


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Látta vki az Őfelsége kapitánya című filmsorozatot?


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Én nemrég néztem meg, nagyon jó volt )


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Szeretem az ilyen hosszú lére engedett kalandfilmeket


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Lehet, hogy öregszem, de néha elveszítem a fonalat ezeknél a modern filmeknél, logikailag sem mindig épűl fel a dolog a fejemben


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Hát ezért tetszett talán annyira ez a film


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Itt minden egyértelmű volt, ki a jó, ki a rossz, becsület, bátorság, hűség, kitartás...


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Másik ilyen kedvenc a Little Dorrit


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Látta vki?


----------



## Mikiackó (2011 December 3)

Kedves kormányosok, ezennel megvan a 20 bejegyzés, remélem a jövőben értelmesebb dolgokat is írok majd, de most mielőbb állandó tag szerettem volna lenni. Üdv


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Ide is beköszönök!


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Jelenléti ívet leadtam.


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Újabb fórum korlátra jöttem rá, mert túl gyorsan gépeltem.


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

1 fórumban 2 hozzászólás között 20 mp-nek el kell telnie?!


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Játszottam 2 szójátékot.


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

De magamban beszélgetve gyorsabban megy a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

És sikerült! Köszönet a lehetőségért! Várom a 48 órát 
Addig is böngészek egy kicsit.


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Fent Micimackó 20 hozzászólással állandó tag lett, 14,5 órával előttem. 
Én csak tag vagyok  Na, majd csak alakul a dolog


----------



## Timcsuci (2011 December 3)

Köszönjük


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

1


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

2


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

3


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

4


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

5


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

6


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

7


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

8


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

9


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

10


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

11


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

12


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

13


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

14


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

15


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

16


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

17


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

18


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

19


----------



## Gyulánk (2011 December 4)

Ez valóban megkönnyíti a dolgot. Jó ötlet volt.


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Köszi,használom is a fórumot


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Az ábécé betűi:
abc


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Számok:
3 és hét


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

nem veszi fel a pizzás a telefont


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

pedig kettőt is rendelnék


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

ebéd helyett jó a pizza is


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

sört most nem iszok mellé


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

lehet, hogy valami tésztát eszek inkább


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

a spagetti mindig jó


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

sok sajttal szeretem


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

kezdek éhes lenni


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

még mindig nem veszik fel


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

pedig 11:00 kor nyitnak elvileg


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

lehet, hogy másik üzletet kellene hívnom?


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

de náluk jó nagy és finom adagot kapok


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

még várok



Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 1 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

spaghetti a la bolognesa


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

ez köll nekem


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

bele a bendőmbe


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Na nem szaporítom tovább a szót  Köszi a fórumötletért


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Meg is jelent fent a pizzareklám. Jó is az, ha a reklám szövegérzékeny


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Felvették a telefont


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

1. megérett a meggy


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Elég morcos hangja volt a kisasszonynak


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

2. csipkebokorvessző


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Szerintem valami technikai hiba lehet a kései kezdés hátterében


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Elcsúszott a szakács és kiborult a tészta


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

3. az a kettő meg egy


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

meg beleesett


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

leborultak a fűszerek


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

4. észnél légy, 
bár lehet egyszerűbb lesz az ABC betűit írkálni, meg különben is olyan mindegy


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

meg a pizza összetevők


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

és ki kellett válogatni, ez tartott fél óráig


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

Jó tempóban haladok csak így tovább


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

egy jó pizzát benyomnák én is


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Persze, olyan mindegy mit írunk, de így legalább van valami tartalma


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

12-ik hozzászólásom ez is jó tartalmas


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Spagetti lesz, két adag. Éhes vagy? Elmeséljem milyen (lesz)? Még nem jött meg.


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

ki is lehetne számolni ha két hozzászólás közt 20 sec kell hogy elteljen akkor összesen mennyi időnek kell eltelni


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

spaghetti? hogyhogy nem pizza?
bolognai?


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

majdnem hét perc


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

gratulálok amúgy te már tól vagy a 30-on


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Spagetti lesz, akkora adagot szoktak küldeni, hogy alig fér a tányérra.


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

én most vagyok túl a felén


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

akkor jó étvágyat kívánok hozzá

lassan nekem is keríteni kell valami harapnívalót


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Csak a sajtot szokták sajnálni róla; mutatóban van a tetején


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

mindjárt meg is nézem mi van itthon


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

van egy olyan sejtésem hogy melegszendvicset fogok enni


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

bár egy tejeskávé is jól jönne


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

megkezdem az előkészületeket


----------



## Zsolti_262 (2011 December 4)

draconys írta:


> van egy olyan sejtésem hogy melegszendvicset fogok enni



Idén nem is ettem olyat


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

csak sima instant kávé, nem főzött lesz a víz már forr


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

de jó lenne


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

régen


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

szeretném


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

kicsit elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

talán


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

de megtaláltam


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

most


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

összejöhet


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

közeledik a cél


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

már csak 5


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

a 20


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

hozzászólás


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

27


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

Vedd észre, hogy a téged körülölelő csend megfigyelésének pillanatában nem gondolkozol! Éber vagy, mégsem gondolkozol.
-oOo-
Valahányszor mélyen elfogadod a jelen pillanatot olyannak, amilyen - bármilyen formában is mutatkozzék -, nyugodt vagy, lelki békét érzel.

Eckhart Tolle


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

azt hiszem 30 hozzászólás kell ám
nekem az rémlik


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

különösen


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

Soha, semmi nem történt a múltban: minden a mostban történt.
Soha semmi nem fog történni a jövőben: minden a mostban fog történni.

Eckhart Tolle


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

biztos ami biztos 30-ig megyek


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

a


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

zenék


----------



## draconys (2011 December 4)

cél


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

érdekelnének


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

legközelebb


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

Amikor belépsz a mostba, kilépsz elméd tartalmából. A gondolatok szüntelen áramlása lelassul. A gondolatok már nem kötik le teljes figyelmedet, nem szívnak be teljesen. Rések jelennek meg a gondolatok között: tágasság és belső csend. Kezded megérteni, mennyivel hatalmasabb és mélyebb vagy, mint a gondolataid.

Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

megnézem


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

az


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

opciókat


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

de


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

nem


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

*Eckhart Tolle tanításának központi pillérei*

*1. Nem a gondolataid vagy.* Te a gondolatok mögötti tudatosság vagy. A gondolatok gyakran negatívak és fájdalmasak, vágynak valamire vagy félnek valamitől a jövőben, panaszkodnak valami miatt a jelenben, vagy egy múltbeli dologtól tartanak. Azonban te nem a gondolataid vagy; azokat az ego teremtette. Tudatában lenni a gondolataidnak anélkül hogy magukkal ragadnának az első lépés a szabadsághoz.

*2. Csak a jelen pillanat létezik.* Ez az ahol az élet van (valójában ez az egyetlen hely, ahol az élet igazából megtalálható). Tudatossá válni a jelen pillanatra továbbá azzal haszonnal is jár, hogy elvonja majd a figyelmedet a (negatív) gondolataidról. Használd az éberség technikákat arra hogy nagyra értékeld ami körül vesz és mindent amit tapasztalsz. Figyelj és hallgass erősen. Adj teljes figyelmet a legapróbb részleteknek.

*3. Fogadd el a jelen pillanatot.* Az ellenállás a jelen pillanatnak ami a legtöbb problémát okozza az életedben. Habár, az elfogadás nem jelenti hogy nem cselekedhetsz azért, hogy helyrehozd a szituációt amiben vagy. Az a fontos, hogy hagyd abba az ellenállást, hagyd a pillanatot lenni, és minden cselekvés ami a mélyebb tudatosságból fakad jobb mint ami az elutasításból. A legnagyobb része a fájdalomnak egy személy életében annak elutasításából ered, ami van.

*4. Figyeld a fájdalomtestet.* Kondicionált gondolatminták évei, egyénien és kollektívan, eredményeztek szokásszerű érzelmi reakciókat saját személyiségükkel. A „fájdalom test támadások” alatt teljesen azonossá válunk ezzel a „fájdalom identitással” és reagálunk is rá ami még több fájdalmat okozni magunknak és másoknak. Figyelni a fájdalomtestet tudatosságot eredményez, mivel megengedi az embereknek, hogy különváljanak ettől a tudattalan fájdalommal való azonosulástól.


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

hagyja


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

Hálás Vagyok.


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

magát


----------



## Teri1 (2011 December 4)

kíváncsi vagyok, most mi lesz


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

Hálás vagyok Mindenért és Mindenkiért, minden tapasztalásért. Áldott Légy Atyám.


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

Köszönöm Atyám..


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

“Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül, hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat útközben úgyis meg fogod találni.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

“Nem kell ahhoz semmi különleges ok, hogy jól érezd magad – egyszerűen elhatározod, hogy azonnal boldog leszel, egyszerűen csak azért, mert élsz, egyszerűen azért, mert így akarod.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

“Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.” (*Alexandre Dumas*)


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

“Légy hasonló az égen szálló madárhoz…, aki a törékeny
gallyon megpihenve átéli az alatta tátongó mélységet,
mégis vígan énekel, mert bízik szárnyai erejében.”
(*Victor Hugo*)


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

Öreg bölcs üldögélt a Korinthusba vezető út szélén. A városba igyekvő idegen rövid pihenőt tartva beszédbe elegyedett vele:
- Milyenek itt az emberek? – tudakolta.
- Hová való vagy? – kérdezett vissza az öreg bölcs.
- Athéni vagyok.
- És felétek milyen nép lakik? – kérdezett tovább az öreg.
- Hát tudod, rettenetes társaság! Mind csaló, lézengő, lusta és önző. Ezért is jöttem el onnan.
- Nincs szerencséd! Korinthusban sem jobb a helyzet. Itt is csupa csalóval és lézengővel, lusta és önző emberrel fogsz találkozni. – mondta az öreg.
A vándor búsan folytatta útját.
Nem sokkal később újabb idegen állt meg az öreg bölcs előtt. Őt is az érdekelte, hogy milyen emberek laknak Korinthusban. A véletlen úgy hozta, hogy ő is Athénből jött. Neki is feltette az öreg bölcs a kérdést, hogy ott milyenek az emberek.
- Nagyszerű emberek élnek ott! Barátságosak, segítőkészek és nagyon becsületesek! – válaszolta nem kis büszkeséggel az utas.
- Nagy szerencséd van! Korinthusban is ugyanilyen nagyszerű emberekre találsz majd! – mondta az öreg bölcs.
A vándor vidáman fütyörészve folytatta útját a város felé.
A két beszélgetést végighallgatta egy fiatalember, aki gyakran időzött az öreg bölcs társaságában. Felháborodottan jegyezte meg:
- Nagyot csalódtam benned! Sose hittem volna, hogy te is ennyire kétszínű vagy!
Az öreg bölcs mosolyogva csillapította:
- Tévedsz, fiatal barátom. Tudod, a világ a szívünkben tükröződik. Akinek a szíve gyanúval van tele, az mindenhol csalókkal fog találkozni. De akinek a szívét jóindulat tölti el, az a világon mindenhol barátságos emberekre talál.


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

Hallgass a szivedre..


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

Megbocsájtás


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

Szeretet


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

Türelem..türelem rózsát terem..


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

“A világ egy hatalmas tükör. Visszatükrözi felénk azt, amik vagyunk. Ha kedvesek, ha barátságosak és ha segítőkészek vagyunk, akkor a világ kedvesnek, barátságosnak és segítőkésznek fog felénk bizonyulni. A világ pontosan az, amik mi vagyunk!” (*Thomas Dreier*)


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

“Ha valamit nem szeretsz, változtass rajta! Ha változtatni nem tudsz, változtass azon, ahogy gondolkodsz róla! Csak ne panaszkodj!” (*Maya Angelou*)


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

A férfi és nő hogyan érthetnék meg egymást, hisz mind a kettő mást akar – a férfi a nőt, a nő a férfit. /KARINTHY FRIGYES/


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

Felelősségvállalás


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

“Amikor ülsz ülj; amikor állsz állj; bármit csinálsz, ne inogj.”
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 4)

“Mindenki maga irányítja sorsát; mi magunknak kell megteremtenünk boldogságunk okait. Csak mi tartozunk ezért felelősséggel, senki más.”
(*XIV. Dalai Láma*)


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

*mi is*

Sokat szoktunk gyöngyfűzni, még a középiskolában szerettem meg


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

De az egyetemen volt ilyen klub is


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

**

Sziasztok!

Csak most találtam ide  Nagyon sok hasznos dolgot összegyűjtöttetek, látom 
Van valakinek ötlete egyszerű adventi naptárra?


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

*kreatív*

Bár tudom, már egy kicsit elkéstem


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

**

Sziasztok!

Gyerekeket fotózni én is szeretem  Ők a kedvenc alanyaim


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

Ehhez én is hozzászólék


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

**

Ha él még ez a topic


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

**

Bár én inkább csak iPhone


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

Szerelmes vagyok


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

Bár én inkább csak iPhone


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

*Én*

Csak programokból szoktam képeket leszedni


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

**

Millió ilyen program létezik


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

Legalábbis Iphone-ra


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

**

De gondolom Androidra is


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

*?*

Miért nem onnan szedünk le?


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

*---*

Persze nem kötözködni szeretnék


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

*óóó*

Csak gyűjtögetek


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

Elnézést, ha zavartam a topikot!


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## marques (2011 December 4)

))


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

*Üdv*

Sziasztok!
Hilda vagyok


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

1


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

2


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

Várom már!


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

6


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

csak még egy picit bonyolult


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

8


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

9


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

lassan


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

mikor már


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

32


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

45


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

még 7


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

huh


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

5


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

4


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

3


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

mindjárt


----------



## Hilda89 (2011 December 4)

utolsó


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

sziasztok


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

ez jó


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

hozzá szótam


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

megint


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

hát


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

még


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

kell


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

egy pár


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

írás


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

mingyá


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

mi van ezzel


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

egyre kevesebb


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

nem akarja az igazságot


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

gyerünk már


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

ezeregyszázegyet kell


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

és még vagy huszat:cry:


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

na talán mindjárt meg lesz


----------



## terpentin88 (2011 December 4)

ez az utolsó


----------



## Baraby87 (2011 December 4)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget, nekem már csak 3 hiányzik


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*Hogy ez mire jo?*

Hogy ez mire jo?
De legyen, ha muszáj


1


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*2*

2


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*3*

3


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*4*

4


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*5*

5


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*6*

6


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*7*

7


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*8*

8


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*9*

9


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*10*

10


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*11*

11


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*12*

12


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*13*

13


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*14*

14


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*15*

15


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*16*

16


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*17*

17


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*18*

18


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*19*

19


----------



## zolinex (2011 December 4)

*20*

Hááát, ugy látom Canadában, sem könnyü az élet

Magyar égre , magyar UFO-t, avagy 

értem én, hogy villanymotor, de mi hajtja?  

Űdvözöllek Benneteket Erdélyből.

Köszönöm a tippet,


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Kellemes Adventet !


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Próbálj meg úgy élni, hogy ne vegyék észre ott, ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozzál onnan, ahonnan elmentél.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Az élet nem nehéz, csak nincs rajta fogás.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

*A távollét olyan, mint a szél. 
A kis tüzeket eloltja, a nagyokat fellobbantja. *


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Szép régi szokás a karácsony (...). Erősíti a családi együvé tartozás értékét.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Az ajándék nem csak a karácsonyban, de az egész évben benne van.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Ezt teszi a karácsonyfa. Furcsa kis érzelemkapukat nyit meg az emberben.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Jó néha gyereknek lenni, és mikor lenne jobb, mint karácsonykor, hiszen gyermek volt az ünnep fenséges alapítója is.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

A karácsony azoknak való, akik szeretnek valakit az életükben.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

A karácsonyi csoda a szívedben lakik.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Az ünneplés csak annak jelent valamit, aki részt vesz benne.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Talán ünnepet nem is vehetsz boltban, mert az ünnep inkább benned, legbelül van.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Az emberek azért örülnek a karácsonynak, mert tudják, hogy akkor jön el a csodák ideje.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Igazi lelkünket, akárcsak az ünneplő ruhákat gondosan őrizzük meg, hogy tiszta legyen majd az ünnepekre.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Életed nyitott könyv, amelyből jót vagy rosszat tanulnak az emberek.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

A hosszú élet titka, hogy kerülni kell a bajt.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Az élet nem egy zárt álomvilág, hanem egy olyan út, amelyet mindnyájunknak végig kell járnunk.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Gyakran jobban tudjuk értékelni azt, amiről tudjuk, nem fog megismétlődni, mint azt, amiről azt hisszük, örökké így marad.


----------



## edina72 (2011 December 5)

Az életet élni kell, nem pedig olvasni róla.


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

1


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

**

Sziasztok!


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*..*

3


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*4*

Csak mert


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*.....*

5


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*.x.x.x*

hat


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*.......*

hetedik


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*.x.x.x.x*

8.


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*9.*


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*10*

X.


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*Xi*

ez a 11.


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*12*

haladok


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*Xiii*

már a 13.


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*14*

hűha


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

:d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*haladok*

16.


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

17/20


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

*.*

18


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

19.


----------



## moeszy (2011 December 5)

**

A 20. Szuper!


----------



## wader76 (2011 December 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## wader76 (2011 December 5)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## Babyke2011 (2011 December 5)

csak azért írok mert én sem tudok letölteni,hátha ez javít valamit


----------



## Babyke2011 (2011 December 5)

pedig van üzim na sebaj...majd egyszer


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

sikerült!!


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

20


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

19


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

18


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

17


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

16


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

15


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

14


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

13


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

12


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

11


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

10


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

9


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

8


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

7


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

6


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

5


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

4


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

3


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

2...1


----------



## Visine (2011 December 5)

hümm valami nem működik


----------



## vizi_erzsike (2011 December 6)

Sai Ram!


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

1


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

2


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

3


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

4


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

végre sikerült


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

3?


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

izlandon naturista viking lányokkal a gejzirben fürödni


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

okos pilóta alagútban nem katapultál


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

6


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

még 13


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

a babonán túl


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

lehet


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

hogy


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

mindjárt


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

elérem


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

azt


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

a


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

matematikai


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

értéket


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

ami


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

elő


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

van


----------



## geregich (2011 December 6)

irányozva


----------



## girogi (2011 December 6)

ez remek


----------



## girogi (2011 December 6)

20


----------



## girogi (2011 December 6)

vagy 18


----------



## girogi (2011 December 6)

17


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

1


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

6


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

7


----------



## Lacika2011 (2011 December 6)

érdemes!!!

nagyon édi vagy...


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

a


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

sss


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

vvv


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

5


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

6


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

7


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)




----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

9


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

10


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

Na még 10 kell...


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

Már csak 9...


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

8...


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

7...


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

6...


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

5...


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

4...


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

3...


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

2...


----------



## verocs1 (2011 December 6)

...és itt a 20. 

Köszönet a segítségért!


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

10


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

9 deizgi


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

8


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

7


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

5


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

4


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

3


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

a 6 kimaradt


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

2


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

1


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

boldog Mikulást!


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

hétfő


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

kedd érik a meggy


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

szerda


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

csütörtök


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

péntek


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

szombat


----------



## Nenna (2011 December 6)

és az utolsó VASÁRNAP

köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Nikszikee (2011 December 6)

imádom őket

a legjobbak a világon a musicalek

a kedvenc színészem John Eyzen

ő egy nagyszerű színész

bárcsak egyszer eljönne Magyarországra is

már nem tudok mit írni

egyet sem, nemhogy 20-at


----------



## katkin (2011 December 6)

*24*

most még két napot kell várni


----------



## katkin (2011 December 6)

*kedd*

kedd +24


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

8


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

9


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

10


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

11


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

12


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

13


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

14


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

15


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

16


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

17


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

18


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

19


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

20


----------



## iwiwuser (2011 December 6)

21


----------



## DzsinDa (2011 December 7)

Érdekes megoldások, amiket szeretek


----------



## DzsinDa (2011 December 7)

persze megjegyzések nélkül


----------



## DzsinDa (2011 December 7)

csak úgy


----------



## DzsinDa (2011 December 7)

megidézve egy-egy dolgot


----------



## DzsinDa (2011 December 7)

na letelt


----------



## DzsinDa (2011 December 7)

a Kölyöknek nagyon kellene aza mese


----------



## DzsinDa (2011 December 7)

már csak 13 és meglesz


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

1


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

2


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

3


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

3+1


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

5


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

10-4


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

7


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

7+1


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

9


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

10


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

11


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

11+1


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

13


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

14


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

na még 5


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

16


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

17


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

18


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

egy híján húsz


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

20. hozzászólás


----------



## Aniko0705 (2011 December 7)

és kész is


----------



## Gabba963 (2011 December 7)

...és már december van


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Hello Mindenkinek!


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Kanadában és Itthon is!


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Én is csak egy új tag vagyok, aki szeretné összegyűjtani, a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Mivel már csak 13 kell,


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Lassan végzek is vele.


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Különben sok kedvelt 'magyarom' kötődik Kanadához.


----------



## zslakatos (2011 December 7)

12


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Bár akik mostanában mennek, azoknak nagyrésze nem ebbe a kategóriába tartozik.


----------



## zslakatos (2011 December 7)

14, elszámoltam az előbb!


----------



## zslakatos (2011 December 7)

15 - Ha Ádám és Éva kínaiak lettek volna, akkor megeszik a kígyót, az almát meg hagyták volna a p...ba...


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Hello zslakatos!


----------



## zslakatos (2011 December 7)

16 - A hülyeségnek nincs határa, életcélom azt mégis átlépni.


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Nagyon gyors vagy ugyanabban a cipőben!


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Le vagyok maradva, még csak 14.


----------



## zslakatos (2011 December 7)

Hello orangeclockwork, hello mindenki!


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Lehet hogy túl sokat gondolkozom?


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Meg le is vagyok maradva...


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Ja, és a Gépnarancs című könyvet olvassátok el!


----------



## zslakatos (2011 December 7)

Lehet!


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Egyik kedvencem.


----------



## zslakatos (2011 December 7)

Ne győzködd az agyadat! A hiba a valóságban van.


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

A "zs", az Zsolt?


----------



## zslakatos (2011 December 7)

Még nem olvastam, de jól hangzik! Volt egy ilyen című Kubrik film is nem?


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Na megvagyok. Hát ez remek volt.
Köszönöm a szüleimnek és zslakatosnak, akik támogattak.


----------



## zslakatos (2011 December 7)

a zs az Zsolt!


----------



## zslakatos (2011 December 7)

Megbagyok én is, szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## orangeclockwork (2011 December 7)

Igen. Ugyanaz. Nagyon elgondolkodtató.


----------



## zslakatos (2011 December 7)

Nincs itt fent a fórumban hangoskönyvek között? Ha látod, dobj már kérlek egy üzenetet linkel... thx


----------



## szytam (2011 December 7)

köszi


----------



## szytam (2011 December 7)

nagyszerű


----------



## szytam (2011 December 7)

ez igen


----------



## szytam (2011 December 7)

természetesen


----------



## szytam (2011 December 7)

már csak11 kell


----------



## szytam (2011 December 7)

már csak 10 kell


----------



## szytam (2011 December 7)

már csak 9 kell


----------



## szytam (2011 December 7)

már csak 8 kell


----------



## szytam (2011 December 7)

már csak 7 kell


----------



## szytam (2011 December 7)

már csak 6 kell


----------



## szytam (2011 December 7)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## szytam (2011 December 7)

már csak 4 kell


----------



## szytam (2011 December 7)

már csak 3 kell


----------



## meroni (2011 December 7)

**

Köszi az ötletet!


----------



## attila1997 (2011 December 7)

Xd


----------



## attila1997 (2011 December 7)

.


----------



## hun005 (2011 December 7)

Köszönöm


----------



## Yvan (2011 December 7)

Múlt karácsonykor neked adtam a Magyar Hajózási Részvénytársaságot……

Last christmas i gave you MAHART.


----------



## Yvan (2011 December 7)

- SZIA, SZIA, ÚJ VAGYOK ITT! HOGY VAGYTOK?
- Nyomd meg a CapsLock-ot!!
- HUUUUU, KÖSZI, MOST MÁR NEM KELL TARTANOM A SHIFTET!


----------



## richardcypher (2011 December 7)

hajrá oposszumok!


----------



## richardcypher (2011 December 7)

amúgy nincs mit


----------



## richardcypher (2011 December 7)

gyíkrapetymeg!


----------



## QBela (2011 December 7)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

1


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

Hello


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

Udv mindenkinek ki olvassa


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

5


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

12


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

Remelem sikerul


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

11


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

2011


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

6


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

Gyerkocoknek


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

Vegre


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

20


----------



## zsupu (2011 December 7)

Megvan


----------



## Gabba963 (2011 December 8)

A pap becsönget egy házba.
A kaputelefonon keresztül kiszól egy női hang: - Te vagy az, angyalkám?
A pap mosolyogva visszaszól: - Nem egészen, de ugyanaz a cég...


----------



## Tizedes78 (2011 December 8)

Ha meg van a 20 hsz-em miért nem tudok belinkelt zip-eket megnézni azután is el kell telnie 48 órának???


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

8


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

10


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

11


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

12


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

13


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

14


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

15


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

16


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

17


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

18


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

19


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

20


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

21


----------



## Luna20 (2011 December 8)

22


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

19


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

18


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

17


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

16


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

15


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

14


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

13


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

12


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

11


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

10


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

9


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

8


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

7


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

6


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

5


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

4


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

3


----------



## kardpeter (2011 December 8)

*Szabó Lőrinc: Esik a hó *

Szárnya van, de nem madár, 
repülőgép, amin jár, 
szél röpíti, az a gépe, 
így ül a ház tetejére. 
Ház tetején sok a drót, 
megnézi a rádiót, 
belebúj a telefonba, 
lisztet rendel a malomban. 
Lisztjét szórja égre-földre, 
fehér lesz a világ tőle, 
lisztet prüszköl hegyre-völgyre, 
fehér már a város tőle: 
fehér már az utca 
fehér már a muszka, 
pepita a néger, 
nincs Fekete Péter, 
sehol 
de sehol 
nincs más 
fekete, 
csak a Bodri 
kutyának 
az orra 
hegye- 
de reggel az utca, a muszka, a néger, 
a taxi, a Maxi, a Bodri, a Péter 
és ráadásul a rádió 
mind azt kiabálja, hogy esik a hó!


----------



## Nicol79 (2011 December 8)

esik az eső


----------



## Nicol79 (2011 December 8)

És süt a nap


----------



## Nicol79 (2011 December 8)

ennek mi értelme?


----------



## Nicol79 (2011 December 8)

a 20 az 20...


----------



## kardpeter (2011 December 8)

Már elállt!


----------



## kardpeter (2011 December 8)

Hmm...mindenesetre a feladványok elég lassan peregnek, valamint a Feladványok topic elég káoszosra sikeredett...abszolút nincs benne rendszer...


----------



## segeta (2011 December 8)

KöszöNET


----------



## segeta (2011 December 8)

Helyesen: Köszönet.


----------



## segeta (2011 December 8)

kevés


----------



## segeta (2011 December 8)

még kell


----------



## fradiata (2011 December 8)

psr350 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> hm_


 
psr350 bejelentett egy látogatói üzenetet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Hm_


A profil: andi680723
Megbízott moderátorok: Frank-FHI, Melitta, atomvakond, zsuzsanna03, TH6777, GJodie, FLAMINGO, ladysla, elke, Kufirc, nmarie, Bandi-47, QuantumMeditate, odin2010, cseleskova, AndiC, sorcier

Közzétette: amanda1997
Eredeti tartalom:


> Miért nem tudok semmit letölteni?


 
jo fele

jjjjjjjjj

kkkkk

okes okes

jeje

haha

A múltba látásról most olvasok egy tudományos igényű sci-fit:Régmúlt Napok Fénye.Szerzői, Arthur C.Clarke és Stephen Baxter.Érdemes elolvasni

Szent Ágostonról jut eszembe:Ő is elmélkedett az idő mibenlétéről.


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

ja nekem is


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

kicsit furcsa nekem ez a kritérium


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

nekem macera, a robotokat meg valószínű nem szűri ki


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

na de sebaj


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

megéri


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

hmmm


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

mm


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

tekintve


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

hogy valamit azért


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

kell írnom


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

megosztom hogy


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

mit hallgatok


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

nem mást, mint...


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

najó inkább mégsem osztom meg


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

wellwell


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

gyűlik


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

lassan


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

de szépen


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

mindjárt


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

*-*

Üdv.


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

Gyűjtöm.....:..:


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

a


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

hsz-eket


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

:d


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

és kész is


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

-------


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

\\m/


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

mééééééééééééééég 14!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

hát ez remek


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

:444::444::444::444::444:


----------



## burmapaci (2011 December 8)

így sem működik....


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

kiss:11:


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

kisskisskisskiss:6::6:


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

:-?


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)




----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)




----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

:34:


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

:99::99::99:


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

:2::2::2::2:


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

:``::``::``::``:


----------



## lbb00 (2011 December 8)

kisskisskiss:111::111::111::111:kisskisskisskisskiss:111::111::111::111:


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

Nincs nálam nagyobb rajongója a női nemnek, és ezt számlákkal tudom bizonyítani.


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

Veszélyes környéken lakom. Ahányszor becsukom az ablakot, mindig odacsukom valaki kezét.


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

Szerintem a leggonoszabb emberek a BKV ellenőrök. Mindig azt kiabálják, hogy "Legyetek bélbetegek!".


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

"A tizedik sörömet iszom, mert összevesztem a feleségemmel. Hihetetlen, mibe kerül ez a nő..."


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

A gumióvszer nem nyújt teljes biztonságot. A barátomon is volt, mégis elütötte egy busz.


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

Vettem egy csúcstelefont, de ezen is csak ugyanazok a faszkalapok hívnak.


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

A halál nem lehet olyan rossz dolog.Még senki sem jött vissza panaszkodni.


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

"Gyönyörű gyerekeim vannak. Hál' Istennek a feleségem megcsalt. ”
Woody Allen


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

„ Egyik nap felhívtam a feleségem. Azt mondtam neki: Drágám, eszembe jutottál, és egészen begerjedtem. Azt kérdezte erre: Ki beszél? "
Woody Allen


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

" Az embereknek fogalmuk sincs, mi a boldogság, amíg meg nem házasodnak. De akkor már túl késő. "
Frank Sinatra


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

" Akkor érzem magam a legjobban, amikor boldog vagyok."
Winona Ryder


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

" Azt mondják, a házasságok a Mennyben köttetnek. De onnan jön a mennydörgés és a villámlás is. "
Clint Eastwood


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

" Öregapám az Észak - Dél elleni háborúban a Nyugat-ért harcolt. "
Woody Allen


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

Azt kell, hogy mondjam, utálom a pénzt. Amit azonban még jobban utálok, az, ha nincs." 
_  Katherine Mansfield  _


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

„ Egyszer megkértek, álljak modellt egy plakáthoz. A plakát fogamzásgátlót reklámozott... ”
 Rodney Dangerfield​


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

„ Rossz szerető vagyok. Egyszer kifütyült egy kukkoló. ”
Rodney Dangerfield 
​


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

„ Egyszer annyira depressziós voltam, hogy elhatároztam: leugrok a tizedik emeletről. Erre hoztak egy lelkészt, aki azt mondta: "Elkészülni...vigyázz...." 
Rodney Dangerfield

​


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

jozsikatuning írta:


>


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

*nekem kettő *



hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen



nekem kettő


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

:11::11:


prelemen írta:


> „ egyszer annyira depressziós voltam, hogy elhatároztam: Leugrok a tizedik emeletről. Erre hoztak egy lelkészt, aki azt mondta: "elkészülni...vigyázz...."
> rodney dangerfield
> 
> ​


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

nmoncsi7 írta:


> A holdat is nézheti mindenki, ha el nem is érheti soha.


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

ivankadavid írta:


> "Az emberek azért magányosak, mert falakat építenek hidak helyett."



milyen igaz...


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

luna20 írta:


> 12



5


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

draconys írta:


> Jó tempóban haladok csak így tovább


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

lbb00 írta:


> kiss:11:


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

kiss


prelemen írta:


> " Az embereknek fogalmuk sincs, mi a boldogság, amíg meg nem házasodnak. De akkor már túl késő. "
> Frank Sinatra


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

prelemen írta:


> " Az embereknek fogalmuk sincs, mi a boldogság, amíg meg nem házasodnak. De akkor már túl késő. "
> Frank Sinatra


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

:--:


nmoncsi7 írta:


> A holdat is nézheti mindenki, ha el nem is érheti soha.


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

Már csak kilenc!!!!


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

mazsolajátszóház írta:


> már csak kilenc!!!!



8


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

mazsolajátszóház írta:


> 8


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

:6:


vivicus írta:


> "akik várnak valamire, nem jól mérik az időt; minden perc ötnek érződik." (jane austen)


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

:4:


mazsolajátszóház írta:


>


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

4


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

mazsolajátszóház írta:


> 4



3


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

2


----------



## mazsolajátszóház (2011 December 9)

11111


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

*1*

1


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

1


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

2


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

3


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

4


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

5


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

6


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

7


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

9


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

10


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

11


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

12


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

13


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

14


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

15


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

16


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

17


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

18


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

19


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

20


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

A barátság olyan mint a csillagok. 
Sok van belőlük,de csak egy ragyog a legjobban!


----------



## yamahapsr1100 (2011 December 9)

21


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

3.


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

Négy


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

Öt - felszakad a köd


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

Hat - hasad a pad


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

Hét - dörög az ég


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

Nyolc leszakadt a polc


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

Kilenc - Kis Ferenc (volt egy ilyen nevű osztálytársam)


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

Tíz - tiszta víz,


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

Ha nem tiszta,


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

vidd vissza,


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

majd a csacsi


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

megissza.


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 9)

Szeretetteli Adventi készülődést kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## szytam (2011 December 9)

hajrá


----------



## szytam (2011 December 9)

kész


----------



## s.zoltan (2011 December 9)

m


----------



## s.zoltan (2011 December 9)

g


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

ugye, ugye


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

hmmmm


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

próba


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

cseresznye


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

Csak azt tudnám


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

mi értelme így ennek?


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

Jó ez így?


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

hogy mindenfélét


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

lehet ide


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

írogatni


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

csak, hogy


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

meglegyen


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

a 20


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

hozzászólás


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

hogy


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

le


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

tudjak


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

tölteni


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

egy


----------



## ttny (2011 December 9)

filmet?


----------



## kboni (2011 December 9)

Udv


----------



## kboni (2011 December 9)

Van itt meg valaki Horvatorszagbol?


----------



## szimiau (2011 December 9)

narvonne írta:


> 1


20


----------



## szimiau (2011 December 9)

kboni írta:


> van itt meg valaki horvatorszagbol?



19


----------



## szimiau (2011 December 9)

ttny írta:


> próba



18


----------



## szimiau (2011 December 9)

lbb00 írta:


> kisskisskisskiss:6::6:



17


----------



## szimiau (2011 December 9)

skata18 írta:


> vidd vissza,



16


----------



## szimiau (2011 December 9)

Doorcika írta:


> várnia kell mert most.....



Vannak okos dolgok is (Máshol )


----------



## szimiau (2011 December 9)

gigi56 írta:


> tizenhárom, hajtom a párom... ja ez már volt a háromnál



Már megint nem a jó végén állok


----------



## szimiau (2011 December 9)

Nicole.p írta:


> 4



Boldogok a lelki szegények, mert övéké a mennyeknek országa.


----------



## szimiau (2011 December 9)

K.Hanna írta:


> túl a húszon



Azon röhögök milyen durci lehettél amikor írtad !


----------



## szimiau (2011 December 9)

Andus2 írta:


>


Gratulálok !  (-: egy ember ennyire okos nem lehet ezért 2


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

1


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

2


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

3


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Ha az összes bár bezár


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Amikor az éj leszáll


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Szomorú redőnyök nem csattognak


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Nem engednek fényt be már


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Elindulok én, szemem nem bántja a fény


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Utam elkíséri átok, varázs


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Mikor ébredsz, már elment a lány


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Hogyha érzed még, álmodsz csupán


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Hogyha a kezed kinyújtod, hűvös az ágy


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

A takaró nem mozdul már


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*1*

Sziasztok'


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*2*

Hová merült el szép szemed világa?


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*3*

Mi az mit kétes távolban keres?


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*4*

Tán a múlt idők


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*5*

setét világa


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*6*

min a csalódás


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*7*

könnye lengedez?


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*8*

Tán a jövőnek


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*9*

kétes távolában


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*10*

ijesztő képek


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Ha kezed remeg, szíved nem érti meg


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Akkor ne törődj bele, hogy fáj


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*11*

réme jár feléd?


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Elveszett egy pillanat, ahogy egy ing elszakad


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*12*

s nem


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*13*

bízhatol


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*14*

sorsodnak


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*15*

jóslatában,


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Ahogyan a kihűlt száj a szájhoz sohatöbbé nem tapad


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*16*

mert egyszer


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*17*

azt


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*18*

csalúton


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*19*

kereséd?


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

*20*

Hú-ha!
Megvan a 20 !


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Ha az út szélén nincs már virág


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

kardzsike írta:


> Hú-ha!
> Megvan a 20 !




Gratula!


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Ha az út végén elhullt a vágy


----------



## akora1 (2011 December 9)

Nekem is! 


Xantus Barbara: Bárdal

Ha az összes bár bezár
Amikor az éj leszáll
Szomorú redőnyök nem csattognak
Nem engednek fényt be már
Elindulok én, szemem nem bántja a fény
Utam elkíséri átok, varázs

Mikor ébredsz, már elment a lány
Hogyha érzed még, álmodsz csupán
Hogyha a kezed kinyújtod, hűvös az ágy
A takaró nem mozdul már
Ha kezed remeg, szíved nem érti meg
Akkor ne törődj bele, hogy fáj

Elveszett egy pillanat, ahogy egy ing elszakad
Ahogyan a kihűlt száj a szájhoz sohatöbbé nem tapad
Ha az út szélén nincs már virág
Ha az út végén elhullt a vágy
Hogyha a sötétbe lépek, hogy kegyelmet kérjek
Hogy ne engedj, ne hagyj el már
Soha ne higgy nekem, soha nem engedem
Ne tudd meg mennyire fáj
Megyek tovább és a fejem lehajtom, a könnyem
is keserű már
Mint az eső a jég, soha nem bőgtem még.
Nem tudtam mi az, hogy fáj

Ha a nap felkel, eltűnök már
Amit vesztettem, tűz volt és sár
Hogyha a neved se hallom, ha kilépsz az ajtón,
ha kilépsz az életemből
Soha nem sírok már, süket csend ami vár
De én nem kérem többé, hogy jöjj
Ha nem látlak, nem várlak, nem kérlek, nem féllek
Nem kínoz többé a láz
És, hogy szerettelek, kérd, hogy bocsássam meg
Bocsássam meg azt, hogy fáj, úgy fáj


----------



## kardzsike (2011 December 9)

akora1 írta:


> Nekem is!
> 
> 
> Xantus Barbara: Bárdal
> ...


Neked is gratula.Te nagyon szorgalmas voltál!


----------



## CsHuszi (2011 December 10)

Gratula


----------



## CsHuszi (2011 December 10)

13


----------



## CsHuszi (2011 December 10)

14


----------



## CsHuszi (2011 December 10)

15


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

viragkinga írta:


> 18


df


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

sf


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

s


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

bxb


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

sedhg


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

nvx


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

cxvx


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

grw


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

sjhs


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

sgsh


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

hsdj


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

hjkdkr


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

jdj


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

fgdjs


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

zgh


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

cvb


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

bxnx


----------



## zoltyi (2011 December 10)

djgdh


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 10)

Szép reggelt,


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 10)

szép napot,


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 10)

szép hétvégét


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 10)

mindenkinek


----------



## Skata18 (2011 December 10)

szeretettel. Skata18


----------



## Zsuzsa793 (2011 December 10)

Sziasztok!
Még új vagyok itt de, nagyon szeretem a keresztszemes hímzést.

Utólag is boldog szülinapot!

Sziasztok!


----------



## verebloci (2011 December 10)

Nyugodjék békében!

Nyugodjék békében!

Nyugodjék békében!

Nyugodjék békében!

Legenda volt és legenda ma is!

Hihetetlen tehetség!

Így igaz!

Nyugodjék békében!

Kicsit közepes író, de nyugodjék békében!

Nyugodjék békében!

Nyugodjék békében a mamád!

Hihetetlen!

Tényleg?

Igen!

Érdekes!

Szerintem is!

Mennyi érdekes és hasznos dolog van itt!

Boldog születésnapot!

oppá!

még egy

Mekkora példakép!


----------



## álarc (2011 December 10)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila



Először is....Tanulni,tanulni,tanulni.
Lenin


----------



## kisjoska (2011 December 10)

Hali..


----------



## kisjoska (2011 December 10)

zoltyi írta:


> zgh


hgz


----------



## kisjoska (2011 December 10)

kjkj


----------



## kisjoska (2011 December 10)

kissss


----------



## kisjoska (2011 December 10)

over


----------



## kisjoska (2011 December 10)

205204203202201200


----------



## kisjoska (2011 December 10)

es 20 ha minden igaz.


----------



## Steven64 (2011 December 10)

Na végre beléphettem!


----------



## belalencse (2011 December 10)

Sziasztok, ez az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## belalencse (2011 December 10)

Második


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 10)

nagyon jo


----------



## barano (2011 December 10)

Nekem is az első.


----------



## barano (2011 December 10)

Haladok, szép lassan...


----------



## hiranneth (2011 December 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hiranneth (2011 December 10)

Lassan ,de biztosan gyűlnek a hozzászólásaim.


----------



## hiranneth (2011 December 10)

Alig várom, hogy meglegyen mind a húsz.


----------



## hiranneth (2011 December 10)

Kell még három!


----------



## hiranneth (2011 December 10)

Még kettő!


----------



## hiranneth (2011 December 10)

És ez lesz az utolsó! Köszönöm!!!


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*1*

A választ a szél fújta el 
(Mikola Péter fordítása, 1983) 

Hosszú az út, amely előtted áll, 
de járd végig, s boldog leszel, 
mint a vándormadár, mely a tengeren száll 
és végre egy új partra lel... 
de meddig repülnek az ágyúgolyók, 
aki tudja, miért nem felel? 
Barátom, a választ a szél fújta el, 
a választ a szél fújta el.


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*2*

Hány évig állhat egy hegyóriás, 
míg el nem mossa az ár? 
Vajon meddig élhet az emberiség, 
míg romlásba dől már? 
Meddig játszhatjuk el vajon még, 
hogy bármit tenni itt kár? 
Barátom, a választ a szél fújja már, 
a választ a szél fújja már.


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*3*

Meddig nézzünk fölfele még, 
míg meglátjuk, hol van az ég? 
Vajon mennyi pénz lesz ahhoz elég, 
hogy halljuk a koldus énekét? 
Hány halált lássunk, hogy megértsük már, 
hogy túl sok és ebből már elég? 
Barátom, a választ a szél fújja rég, 
a választ a szél fújja rég.


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*4*

Hé, játssz egy dalt nekem, zenélj, Csörgődobos,
Ébren vagyok, és nincsen hova mennem.
Hé, játssz egy dalt nekem, zenélj, Csörgődobos,
Követlek és cseng és bong a reggel.


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*5*

Bár tudom, hogy az esti ország por lett és homok,
Üreset markolok,
Hunyorogva állok, mégsem alszom,
Az unalmam oly izgató, a lábam bélyeges,
És senki sem keres,
Az utca kihalt, elkerül az álom.

Hé, játssz egy dalt nekem...


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*6*

Varázs-hajókirándulásra vigyél innen el,
Megnyúzva az eszem, ernyedt a két kezem,
Na és semerre sem magam megyek,
A cipőm talpa lök,
Akárhová elmegyek,akármit elhiszek
Magamról, csak veled lehessek, hass reám,
Táncolj, míg el nem révülök.

Hé, játssz egy dalt nekem...


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*7*

A hahotát, a pörgő-forgó repülést ne bánd,
Csak menekül, nem bánt, a fényes Napba száll,
S a mennybolt alatt nincsen más határa.
Ha hallod, valami motolla jár, és verset
gombolyít,
A zenédbe besegít: csak egy rongyos
bohóc van itt,
De rá se hederíts, a látomásodat
Hadd hajkurássza.

Hé, játssz egy dalt nekem...


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*8*

És csúsztass át a füstkarikán, amit a gondolat
pipál,
Amott romokban áll az idő, a levél lefagy,
A fák szoronganak, de szélfútta part,
Az vár rám, és nem az eszelős bánat.
Tánc a gyémánt ég alatt: a kezem lengetem,
Tenger a hátterem, a homok cirkuszporond,
Emlékem, végzetem a víz hadd nyelje el,
Holnapig hadd feledjem a mákat.


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*9*

Hé, játsssz egy dalt nekem, zenélj, Csörgődobos,
Ébren vagyok, és nincsen hova mennem.
Hé, játssz egy dalt nekem, zenélj, Csörgődobos,
Követlek, és cseng és bong a reggel.


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*10*

Már előző életemben sem hittem a lélekvándorlásban.


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*11*

Ha a szavazástól bármi megváltozna, betiltanák.


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*12*

Érdeklődés hiányában a holnap elmarad.:55:


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*13*

Néha összeszavakat a keverem.


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*14*

Aki az életet tréfának tartja, gondoljon a poénra.://:


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*15*

Nem látlak, úgyhogy ne tegyél úgy, mintha ott lennél.:shock:


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*16*

Magyarázd el egy vonalnak, hogy mi az a kör.


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*17*

Még nincs teljesen kész, de már majdnem elkezdtük.


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*18*

Valaha döntésképtelen voltam, ma már nem vagyok biztos benne.


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*19*

A tapasztalat egy olyan fésű, amit akkor ad az élet mikor már
kopaszok vagyunk.


----------



## ajsea (2011 December 11)

*20:4:*

Miért mindig másokat hívsz fel?:4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4:


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

bocsi


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

2


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

3


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

5


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

7


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

55


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

22


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

33


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

10


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

100


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

1000


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

12


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

101


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

122


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

124


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

136


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

144


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

131


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

212


----------



## csanika (2011 December 11)

sry


----------



## ballavilmos (2011 December 11)

első hozzászólás


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

16


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

17


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

18


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

19


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

20


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

jojo


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

jéjéjé


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

naho


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

nagzon jo


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

okes


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

super


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

jojo


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

350


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

3000


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

psr9000pro


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

pa3pro


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

tyros


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

psr1000


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

g800


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

g1000


----------



## psr350 (2011 December 11)

psr1500


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> a topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

22


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

23


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

24


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

25


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

26


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

27


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

28


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

29


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

30


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

31


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

32


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

33


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

34


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

35


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

36


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

37


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

38


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

39


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

40


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

41


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Szamármese


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Csömörön élt az öreg dőre Göre Döme, annak volt
egy csengeri csengős pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre.


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

De bármilyen pörgeszőrű göndör csődör volt
Csömörön az öreg dőre Göre Döme csengeri
csengős csődöre, nem szerzett neki virgonc,
kenceficés kancát időre az örökkön ődöngő-lődörgő
dőre öreg.


----------



## adrica08 (2011 December 11)

42


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Így hát csurig csorgatta csöbörbe könnyeit
és csúfos csődörcsődöt mondott az örökké ődöngő-
lődörgő öreg dőre Göre Döme csengeri csengős
pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre.


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Szomszédságban élt a fösvény Szemere,
annak volt egy nőstény szamara.


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

A szamárnál szamarabb Szemere sem szerzett
hamarabb szamárfi szamarat szomorú szamara
számára, ezért sok szemérmes szamárkönny
szemerkélt a szamárnál szamarabb Szemere szomorú
szamara szemére.


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Ámde mit csinált egy szép napon az örökkön
ődöngő-lődörgő öreg dőre Göre Döme csengeri
csengős pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre és a szamárnál
szamarabb Szemere szemérmes szamárkönnyet
szemerkélő szomorú szamara?


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Na mit csinált?


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Öszvért!


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

A Moszkitó-opera


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Ott, hol a kásás
nád, sás
lepte lápra lépve
süpped alább
a láb,
köröskörül
borús köd ül,
s éjszakára
nyirkos pára
száll a sárra,
sárga gázba'
hüledezve ül a hüllő,
borzong a borz és vipera,
ott hallható a Moszkitó-opera.


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

- Züm - zendít rá kóros
dalára a kórus.


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Aztán tovább érleli
a vérbeli
sikert egy tenor.


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Hangja a kórussal egybeforr.


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Először egy dúr-áriát,
majd egy finom moll-áriát,
és végül egy maláriát
ad elő.


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Mily szenvedély, vad erő!


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Hogy lázba hoz ez a mester,
kísért, bárhogy hessegesd el.


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Utána a tenyér csattan,
és az izzó hangulatban,
a vak, fülledt éjszakákon
felcsendül a Kinin-kánon.


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Köszönettel:


----------



## aranyhal11 (2011 December 11)

Romhányi Józsefnek


----------



## Sünigergő (2011 December 11)

Nem szabadság az, ha az ember nem takarítja el a saját piszkát. Egyetlen állatnak sincs több szabadsága, mint a macskának, s az is eltakarítja a szemetet. A macska a legjobb anarchista.
Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Sünigergő (2011 December 11)

Köszönöm a tanácsot.


----------



## Sünigergő (2011 December 11)

Ne tagadd a becsvágyat, de jelöld ki határait.
Márai Sándor


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

remek


----------



## Sünigergő (2011 December 11)

Sok dolog van, ami lehetetlennek látszik, mindaddig, amíg valaki meg nem kísérli azt.
André Gide


----------



## Sünigergő (2011 December 11)

A kudarc csak akkor csapás, ha az ember beletörődik.
Archibald Joseph Cronin


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)




----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

kiss


----------



## Sünigergő (2011 December 11)

Nagyon tekerek mi ?


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

:33:


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

fadfasd


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

mint én


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

3


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

5


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

13


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

14


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

15


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

16


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

17


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

18


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

19


----------



## edinager (2011 December 11)

20


----------



## gyuszy15 (2011 December 11)

nekem sajnos nincs meg de úgy tom hogy egyik haveromnak megvan PDF be és max feltöltöm valahova és majd eszeded onnan.

ez egy nagyon jó fórum, és érdekes, és tényleg egy örök téma.

TEljesen igazad van, én se értem hogy miért kell az sérülteket lenézni meg teljesen elszigetelni azoktól az emberektől akik teljes életeett élnek.


----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 11)

1


----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 11)

2


----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 11)




----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 11)

3


----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 11)

4


----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 11)

:..:


----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 11)

9


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

*Egyedem*

Egyedem-begyedem-tengertánc


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Tengereczky Pál


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Ingyom-bingyom, táliber


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Tutáliber, máliber.


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Ecc


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Pecc,


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Kimehecc


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Holnapután


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Bejöhecc


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Szil


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Szál


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Szalmaszál


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

megéretta meggy


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

csipke bokorvessző


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Tevagyapá ROM


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Mégy? Te? Oda? Nem!


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Megéretta tök.


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

A te hasad pad.


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Polc


----------



## Arkhamal (2011 December 11)

Tiszta víz...


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

00000


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

00001


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

00010


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

00011


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

00100


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

00101


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

00110


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

00111


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

01000


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

01001


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

01010


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

01011


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

01100


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

01101


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

01110


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

01111


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

10000


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

10001


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

10010


----------



## monkey321 (2011 December 11)

10011


----------



## ManSee (2011 December 11)

12345


----------



## ManSee (2011 December 11)

23456


----------



## ManSee (2011 December 11)

34567


----------



## ManSee (2011 December 11)

45678


----------



## ManSee (2011 December 11)

56789


----------



## ManSee (2011 December 11)

67890


----------



## ManSee (2011 December 11)

78901


----------



## ManSee (2011 December 11)

89012


----------



## ManSee (2011 December 11)

90123


----------



## ManSee (2011 December 11)

01234


----------



## ManSee (2011 December 11)

54321


----------



## ManSee (2011 December 11)

65432


----------



## ManSee (2011 December 11)

76543


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

12344


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

123454


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

423226


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

563245


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

256635


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

98


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

3453


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

12345


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

b


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

o


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

g


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

l


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

y


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

563


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

654


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

725


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

321


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

159


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

223


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

442


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

125


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

329


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

m


----------



## boglyos21 (2011 December 11)

g


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 12)

„A túlhajszoltság legnagyobb átka
elveszi örömeinket, örömtelen kötelességgé válik sok minden
ami önmagában életünk örömforrása lehetne”


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 12)

Egy ember nemcsak a tetteivel árthat másoknak, hanem a közömbösségével is, és ebben az esetben is felelősség terheli őt.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 12)

A kíváncsiság nem elég indok arra, hogy veszélybe sodord magad. A tudás kényszere azonban megéri a kockázatot.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 12)

Létezik egy megfoghatatlan ajándék, amely többet ér, mint bármi, amit a kezünkbe foghatunk. Ezt nevezem önmagunk odaajándékozásának vagy jelenlétünk ajándékának.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 12)

Az elegancia nem azt jelenti, hogy észrevesznek, hanem azt, hogy emlékeznek rád.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 12)

A gondolat félénk madár, akkor röpdös az emberre, amikor akar, és leginkább csak az egyszerűséget, a csöndet és az elnémulást kedveli.


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

7


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

8


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

9


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

4


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

5


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

6


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

7.


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

8.


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

9.


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

10


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

11


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

12


----------



## kofizsu (2011 December 12)

Köszike,ez jó!


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

13


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

14


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

15


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

16


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

17


----------



## kofizsu (2011 December 12)

7


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

18


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

19


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

20!


----------



## RADAN (2011 December 12)

hogy biztos legyen!


----------



## kofizsu (2011 December 12)

111


----------



## kofizsu (2011 December 12)

666


----------



## kofizsu (2011 December 12)

5


----------



## kofizsu (2011 December 12)

6


----------



## kofizsu (2011 December 12)

77


----------



## kofizsu (2011 December 12)

88


----------



## kofizsu (2011 December 12)

99


----------



## kofizsu (2011 December 12)

100


----------



## kofizsu (2011 December 12)

110


----------



## Zabagep (2011 December 12)

111


----------



## Zabagep (2011 December 12)

13


----------



## Zabagep (2011 December 12)

14


----------



## Zabagep (2011 December 12)

15


----------



## Zabagep (2011 December 12)

16


----------



## Zabagep (2011 December 12)

17


----------



## Zabagep (2011 December 12)

19


----------



## Zabagep (2011 December 12)

199


----------



## Zabagep (2011 December 12)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## jocospeth (2011 December 12)

*Jelentett elem*

jocospeth is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> na megjöttem én is


----------



## brigike05 (2011 December 12)

110


----------



## brigike05 (2011 December 12)

111


----------



## brigike05 (2011 December 12)

112


----------



## brigike05 (2011 December 12)

113


----------



## brigike05 (2011 December 12)

114


----------



## brigike05 (2011 December 12)

115


----------



## brigike05 (2011 December 12)

116


----------



## brigike05 (2011 December 12)

117


----------



## brigike05 (2011 December 12)

118


----------



## jocospeth (2011 December 12)

megérdemelte ő is, de Luca Toni vagy Amauri is kaphatta volna


----------



## jocospeth (2011 December 12)

megérdemelte ő is, de Luca Toni vagy Amauri ugyanúgy kaphatta volna


----------



## jocospeth (2011 December 12)

nehéz ügy ez...ki így ki úgy látja, éli meg


----------



## jocospeth (2011 December 12)

alakul


----------



## jocospeth (2011 December 12)

aranyos


----------



## jocospeth (2011 December 12)

jo duma


----------



## jocospeth (2011 December 12)

Szotyi:napraforgómag


----------



## jocospeth (2011 December 12)

mindenképp


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Tenyleg koszi szepen!


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Ha barmirol lehet irni akkor irogatok en is ezt azt....


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Nezte valaki az el classicot?


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Szerintetek nem kellett volna a kis argentint kiallitani?


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Nagyon megerdemelte volna,szerintem.


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Na jo valtsunk temat.....


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Mivel nem szeretnek a semmirol irni,igy inkabb leirom,hogy lenyegeben mit keresek az oldalon


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Tehat mire jo az internet?!keresgelni.nemde?


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Nos en is keresgeltem......


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Kottak ,ritmusok utan.........


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Es miutan tobbszor is ez az oldal lett a keresesem vegeredmenye,igy gondoltam belenezek a tartalmaba.


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Igen am,de sajnos semmit nem tudtam letolteni amig nem voltam tag.


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Aztan regisztraltam,de ez sem volt eleg kellett ez a 20 hozzaszolas
......


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Es habar csak egy kozos dolgot veltem kozosnek a Kanadaban elo magyar emberekkel,meg pedig azt,hogy en is egy(jelenleg) a "Nagy Magyarorszagon " kivul elo szemelyiseg vagyok....


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Szekely vagyok Szekelyfoldrol!


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Azert gondoltam,hogy megis megeri betekinteni ide,hiszen semmi veszteni valom nincsen.....


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Nos tehat ahogy irtam kottakat keresek.


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Es ha majd valakinek szuksege lesz pl, hallgatokra,csardasokra, akkor en is szivesen segitek


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

irjatok batran.......


----------



## arnold05 (2011 December 12)

Udv mindenkinek!


----------



## assx (2011 December 12)

assdsdwdw



Hopi958 írta:


> Fonó zenekar - Titkosan kezdődik (Magyarbődi csárdások)
> Fonó zenekar - Három éjjel, három nap (Kalotaszegi csárdás és szapora)
> Fonó zenekar - Kisangyalom elvetted az eszemet (Bodrogközi oláhos, csárdás és fogás)


Köszi szépen!



etelka2 írta:


> Kicsi betyár az erdőben


Köszi szépen!



csobany56 írta:


> Vincze Lilla- Téged nem felejtlek el


Köszi szépen!



Zsolti93 írta:


> Felrakom a midi notate progit!!Én is egy kis segítséggel megtanultam hogy hogyan kell kezelni a progit.Nagyon jó kottát csinál midiből.Használjátok egészséggel!!!Ha valami segítség kellene akkor csak írjatok ide és ha tudok segítek!!!
> 
> 
> Zsolti


Köszi szépen!



paróka írta:


> Szia Zsolti,
> itt tudok mutatni már egy általam készített kottát, az előzőekben leírtak szerint.
> Tehát le lett cskkentve a két oldal egy oldalra.
> Próbáld meg, ha nem világos valami, akkor kérdezz.
> ...


Köszi szépen!



icebreaker írta:


> Keresném ennek a régi holland csapatnak a többi lemezét, ha meg van valakinek:
> *Livin' Blues*
> Ami nekem van, azt feltöltöttem a Datára:
> 
> ...


Köszi szépen!



icebreaker írta:


> Szintén a Datára tettem a következő albumot 1989.ből:
> *Nirvana Bleach*
> 
> http://data.hu/get/945461/Nirvana_-_1989_-_Bleach.rar.html
> ...


Köszi szépen!



csucsok írta:


> Első DVD Danubius Hotmix DVD DJ junior mixelésében. Minden péntek este 8-tól éjfélig ment a rádióban. 1996-tól kezdődött, majd átment a bridge rádióra és végül a Roxyn kötött ki.
> Jelenleg a Rádió 1-en Ministry of Sound műsort vezeti szintén péntek este 8-tól éjfélig.
> 
> Csomagban vegyes zene található Jellemzően Ibiza mixek és Ministry of Sound kollekciókból. House, és Dance stílusban.
> ...


Köszi szépen!



demandor írta:


> **** hidden content ****


Köszi szépen!



Rozina írta:


> The Singing Detective című film betétdalai
> <!-- google_ad_section_start -->
> 
> 
> ...


Köszi szépen!



Betty1974 írta:


> *Keresztes Ildikó**: Csak játszom*
> 
> *1. Csak a miénk*
> *2. Örökké tart*
> ...


Köszi szépen!



AndiC írta:


> _*Ernesto Cortazar - Legend Of The Sea* (piano)_
> _01 - Message In A Bottle _
> _02 - As The Sun Rises _
> _03 - Legend Of The Sea _
> ...


Köszi szépen!



AndiC írta:


> _*Ernesto Cortazar - Just for you*_
> _01 - Just For You _
> _02 - Let Me Kiss You _
> _03 - Beethoven's Silence _
> ...


Köszi szépen!



vtbea írta:


> *Adj helyet magad mellett*
> *Engedj közelebb*
> *Hosszú az a nap*
> *Hűtlen*
> ...


Köszi szépen!



vera611 írta:


> Balázs Fecó-Érints meg mid


Köszi szépen!



vera611 írta:


> Nekem ez van nem tudom jó lesz-e
> 
> Ricky Martin


Köszi szépen!



MrSatu írta:


> Parancsolj!


Köszi szépen!



branersanci írta:


> Szia, reméelm ez jó lesz :-D


Köszi szépen!



Hopi958 írta:


> <IFRAME title="YouTube video player" height=190 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bbfd0shtaKQ" frameBorder=0 width=240 allowfullscreen=""></IFRAME>
> mp3- ban:


Köszi szépen!

dscsdwefds

dscsdc



assx írta:


> dscsdc


sadasdas



assx írta:


> sadasdas


asdasdasd



assx írta:


> asdasdasd


ascasascas


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 12)

Néha a hétköznapi megbántódásokból, a sértésekből, a csendből, a megoldatlan kérdésekből és a dacból falat építünk szívünk köré. A legfontosabb feladatunk az, hogy megakadályozzuk, hogy fölépüljenek ezek a falak. Főképpen pedig az, hogy ne legyünk kövek a többiek falában.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 12)

Ahogy egyre idősebb leszel, megtanulod, hogy két kezed van: az egyik azért, hogy magadon segíts, a másik pedig azért, hogy másokon.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 12)

A léleknek nem kell pénz, A lélek mindig valami szépet remél. Kell neki mindennap a pillanat, Amikor valami szépet befogad, És felerősítve sugározza tovább, Hogy szebb legyen tőle a világ.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 12)

Az igazi barát az, akivel megoszthatod örömöd és bánatod, és akivel a legjelentéktelenebb dolgoknak is együtt tudtok örülni.


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

1


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

2


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

3


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

4


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

5


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

6


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

7


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

8


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

9


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

10


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

11


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

12


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

13


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

14


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

15


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

16


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

17


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

18


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

19


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

20


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

21


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 12)

22


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

Á de jó hogy van ilyen téma. Akkor most elszámolok húszig


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

kettő


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

három


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

négy


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

öt


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

hat


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

hét


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

nyolc


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

kilenc


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

tízzz


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

11


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

12


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

13


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

14


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

15


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

16


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

17


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

18


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

19


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

20


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 13)

Ahogy az élet megírt téged, úgy vagy tökéletes. Kell a kéz, ami keres, kell a szíved, hogy tisztán szeress, Kell az arcod, egy mosoly, hogy nevess, Kell, hogy észrevedd azt, amit vakon nem tehetsz.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 13)

Döbbenetes, mire képes az ember, ha megvan benne az akarat.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 13)

A természetben nincsenek sem jutalmak sem büntetések: következmények vannak.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 13)

A túl sok munkával járó élet elhasználja a testet, a túl kevés erőfeszítést igénylő feléli a lelket.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 13)

A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 13)

Szeress egy hétig, szeress egy évig, akár tavasztól télig! De ma igazán szeress, hiszen holnap megint elmegyek.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 13)

Senki sem külön sziget, miden ember egy rész a kontinensből.


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 13)

Hipp-hipp hurrá! Állandó tag lettem! Üdv néktek! Jó köztetek lenni! ))


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 13)

*Igaz!*



Mili_63 írta:


> A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.


 Ezjó


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 13)

Mili_63 írta:


> Hipp-hipp hurrá! Állandó tag lettem! Üdv néktek! Jó köztetek lenni! ))


 Én is erre gyúrok


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 13)

Mili_63 írta:


> Senki sem külön sziget, miden ember egy rész a kontinensből.


 kiss


----------



## dicky (2011 December 13)

Yes!

Szerintem ma csapvíz méltánytalanul lett elfelejtve... Nahhh meg ott van a szóda patron és szifon... Szörpike.

Van olyan pár. De! Csak azt várhatod el a párodtól amit te is megteszel, illetve amit te sem.

"igen én tördelve és pontozva írók...de sokan mások is...sokszor hűségesen a pontokhoz elv alapján...a pontok helyére iródottak a szabad fantáziára és a folytatásra bizva...:wink:"

Én is imádom a 3 pontot a végén. Szerintem azt jelenti, hogy tovább lehet gondolni a dolgot

Egy jó Dobinál nincsen jobb.

Kutyának nem kell kabát ( Kelemen Kabátban )

A sügereim kíváncsiak és mindent felfalnak...

Sügereket és a víz lesz színes a vérüktől...

Szerintem is szeretnek sétálni, de estére mindenképpen a medence a megfelelő hely. Ők vízi teknősök.

Ez igaz. De nekem van egy félszemű halam ott nem látok semmit.

Sas? Sólyom?

Az fura. Nagyon fura...

Engem is érdekelne...

Nagyon jó Topik ez!

Jóóóó! Nagyon jó!


----------



## mumububu (2011 December 13)

tizen


----------



## mumububu (2011 December 13)

ketto


----------



## mumububu (2011 December 13)

láttam


----------



## mumububu (2011 December 13)

ötös


----------



## mumububu (2011 December 13)

hatos


----------



## mumububu (2011 December 13)

hetes


----------



## mumububu (2011 December 13)

nyolcas


----------



## mumububu (2011 December 13)

kilences


----------



## mumububu (2011 December 13)

huszegy


----------



## Kisvikk (2011 December 13)

Ő a másik szem,mely átlát a felhőkön,a másik fül,mely a szél zúgásán is túl hall. Egy kis rész belőlem,amely a tengerig elér.Ahogy a lábamnál pihen,amint a legkisebb mosolyomra farkcsóválással válaszol,s a fájdalmas pillantás,ha nélküle indulok el,ezerszer elmondta már,hogy egyedül értem él.Talán bele is betegszik az aggodalomba,amikor nincs velem,hogy gondoskodjon rólam.Amikor rossz vagyok,könnyen megbocsát.Amikor mérges vagyok addig mókázik,míg meg nem nevettet.Ha boldog vagyok,örül ő is.Ha bolond vagyok nem neheztel érte.Amikor elégedett vagyok ő is büszke magára.Nélküle nem lennék önmagam.Vele erőm teljében vagyok.Ő maga a hűség.Általa tanultam meg,mi az odaadás.Általa ismertem meg a titkos nyugalmat és békességet.Megtanított figyelni olyan dolgokra,amelyeket korábban észre se vettem.Amikor térdemre teszi a fejét,elmúlnak az emberi fájdalmaim.Ha mellettem van,megvéd a sötétségtől és a világ más ismeretlen dolgaitól.Megígérte hogy várni fog rám...akármeddig...akárhol - ha szükségem lesz rá.És én tudom,hogy szükségem lesz - ahogy mindig is volt.
Ő az én kutyám.
(Gene Hill)


----------



## Kisvikk (2011 December 13)

Ha mások elérik, hogy bosszankodjunk rajtuk - a pimaszságukon, az igazságtalanságukon, a kíméletlenségükön -, akkor hatalmukban vagyunk, burjánzanak, és beleeszik magukat a lelkünkbe, mert a bosszankodás izzó méreg, ami felfal minden szelíd, nemes és kiegyensúlyozott érzést, és elrabolja az álmunkat.

Pascal Mercier


----------



## Kisvikk (2011 December 13)

Az az igazi barát, akire mindig számíthatsz, aki minden különösebb ok és cél nélkül is melletted van. A barátok felvidítanak, ha rossz a kedvünk, velünk nevetnek, ha vidámak vagyunk, de a legfontosabb, hogy akkor is mellettünk állnak, ha igazából semmire sincs szükségünk.

Tonya Hurley


----------



## Kisvikk (2011 December 13)

Minden elválásunk - még ha rövid időre is hagysz magamra - fájdalmas nekem. Kérlek, vedd ezt fontolóra, mielőtt magadhoz veszel.
Ne szidj és ne büntess szigorúan. Neked van munkád, szórakozásod, barátaid és céljaid - de nekem csak TE vagy...
Kérlek, adj elegendő időt arra, hogy megértsem mit vársz tőlem.
Mielőtt megütnél, gondolj arra, hogy könnyedén összeroppanthatnám a kezedet- mégsem tennék olyat soha.
Kérlek, néha beszélj hozzám. Ha szavaidat nem is mindig értem, a hangodat és a hangsúlyodat jól ismerem.
Gondolj arra, hogy valamikor szabadon éltem. Engedd, hogy időnként erdőn-mezőn mozoghassak, futkározhassak - ez jót tesz Neked is.
Kérlek, ne sajnáld tőlem a jó falatokat. Legjobban akkor ízlenek amikor Tőled kapom - s igyekszem megszolgálni érte.
Te vagy az én gazdám, és nem mások. Ezért kérlek, ne kényszeríts arra, hogy idegeneknek is szót fogadjak vagy nekik bohóckodjak - s ne alázz meg előttük.
Ne feledd, hogy idővel nekem is kialakulnak az egyéni tulajdonságaim, szokásaim és érzelmeim. Fogadd el, hogy számomra ezek ugyanolyan fontosak, mint Neked a sajátjaid.
Kérlek, gondoskodj rólam ha beteg vagy öreg leszek - hiszen Te is öreg leszel egyszer. És ne hagyj el soha, mert én sem hagynálak el Téged soha...


----------



## Kisvikk (2011 December 13)

már csak 10 , ezzel együtt 9 kell *-*


----------



## Kisvikk (2011 December 13)

már csak 8 hozzászólás , és 48 óra kell ://


----------



## voldimorty (2011 December 13)

1


----------



## voldimorty (2011 December 13)

2


----------



## voldimorty (2011 December 13)

4


----------



## voldimorty (2011 December 13)

6


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

Keresem Csermák Mihály Kémia 8.o. feladatlapot.


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## voldimorty (2011 December 13)

9


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

Keresem a Magna Cum Laude albumait.


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

Republic új albuma megvan valakinek?


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

2


----------



## voldimorty (2011 December 13)

11


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

5


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

6


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

10


----------



## voldimorty (2011 December 13)

13


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

12


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

13


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

15


----------



## voldimorty (2011 December 13)

15


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

16


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

17


----------



## voldimorty (2011 December 13)

17


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

18


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

19


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

20


----------



## voldimorty (2011 December 13)

20


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

21


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

22


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

55


----------



## miska1971 (2011 December 13)

258


----------



## dicky (2011 December 13)

Ma jó volt 5


----------



## dicky (2011 December 13)

*Counter*

Sziszi ebből mi lesz?


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 13)

1


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

3


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

8


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

9


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

10


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

11


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

12


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

13


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

14


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

15


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

16


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

17


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

Kedves Kanada, köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy e-könyveket olvashassak.


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

18


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

1


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

19


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

2


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

20


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

Esetleg egy vers: á, talán holnap. Ez szerinted most bejegyzés?


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

Igen, ez bejegyzés.


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

Kindle e-bookot szeretnék karácsonyra kapni


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

7


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

8


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

20 kell? (9)


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

Igen 20 kell (10)


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

Mit nekem, ti zordon Kárpátoknak


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

Fenyvesekkel vadregényes tája


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

Tán csodállak, ám de nem szeretlek


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

S képzetem hegy-völgyedet nem járja.
Lenn az alföld tenger sík vidékin, 
ott vagyok honn, ott az én világom,
S börtönéből szabadúl sas lelkem,
ha a rónák végtelenjét járom.


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

15


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

:!:


enire97 írta:


> S képzetem hegy-völgyedet nem járja.
> Lenn az alföld tenger sík vidékin,
> ott vagyok honn, ott az én világom,
> S börtönéből szabadúl sas lelkem,
> ha a rónák végtelenjét járom.



kiss Petőfi Sándor, az egyik kedvenc költőm.


----------



## b.jukka (2011 December 13)

Talán utolsó haiku:
Az életünket
vajh' hogyan unhatnánk meg?
Új tavasz jöhet.


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

enire97 írta:


> :!:
> 
> kiss Petőfi Sándor, az egyik kedvenc költőm.



De jó, ez a beidézés.
Ez pedig a beidézés beidézése.  (16)


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

18


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

19


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

Vajon a 20 után lesz 21?


----------



## enire97 (2011 December 13)

yesssssssssssss, már csak pár nap és bekukkanthatok az e-bookosokhoz. Köszönöm szépen


----------



## vekony (2011 December 13)

7


----------



## vekony (2011 December 13)

Van egy népdal, amit imádtam gyermek koromban:
Sárga csikó, csengő rajta...... és elfelejtettem?


----------



## vekony (2011 December 13)

Igen, elfelejtettem a folytatást.


----------



## vekony (2011 December 13)

Pár éve olvastam egy könyvben, de már nem tudom, hol.


----------



## vekony (2011 December 13)

14


----------



## vekony (2011 December 13)

15


----------



## vekony (2011 December 13)

De aranyos, várni kell pár másodpercet. 16


----------



## vekony (2011 December 13)

17 kb 10 mp-et?


----------



## vekony (2011 December 13)

18. Igen, kb 10 mp-et.


----------



## vekony (2011 December 13)

19.


----------



## vekony (2011 December 13)

Oh, csak olvasni kell, Pontosan 20 mp-et kell várni. Ez pediig a 20. bejegyzés. Nagyon kedvesek vagytok. Köszönöm szépen. Üdv.


----------



## cetusz (2011 December 13)

20 kell de ez már a 22-ik és még mindig nem tudom letölteni az áhított könyveket


----------



## Foreverdog (2011 December 14)

cetusz írta:


> 20 kell de ez már a 22-ik és még mindig nem tudom letölteni az áhított könyveket



nekem legutóbb még itt sem engedett hozzászólni )


----------



## Foreverdog (2011 December 14)

Foreverdog írta:


> nekem legutóbb még itt sem engedett hozzászólni )


és sehol máshol sem


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

Mili_63 írta:


> A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.


 És a drgo??


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

kishajos írta:


> És a drgo??


 DOrk


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

Foreverdog írta:


> és sehol máshol sem


 Mert egy low...


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

vekony írta:


> Oh, csak olvasni kell, Pontosan 20 mp-et kell várni. Ez pediig a 20. bejegyzés. Nagyon kedvesek vagytok. Köszönöm szépen. Üdv.


 Okcső


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

vekony írta:


> 19.


 Miért nem 69?


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 14)

2


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

enire97 írta:


> yesssssssssssss, már csak pár nap és bekukkanthatok az e-bookosokhoz. Köszönöm szépen


 De nem olyan izgi ám az


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

kobusmarken írta:


> 2


 Már te is korareggel?


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

vekony írta:


> Van egy népdal, amit imádtam gyermek koromban:
> Sárga csikó, csengő rajta...... és elfelejtettem?


 Az esik eső csak úgy szakad című dal sokkal jobb


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

kishajos írta:


> Az esik eső csak úgy szakad című dal sokkal jobb


De tizennyolcplusz!


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

vekony írta:


> Pár éve olvastam egy könyvben, de már nem tudom, hol.


 Szerintem valahol az egyik oldalon lehetett


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

vekony írta:


> 7


 Ilyenkor még nemáltál túl jól haver


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

enire97 írta:


> Mit nekem, ti zordon Kárpátoknak


 Ja eléggé télies időjárás van mit ne mondjak xd


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

enire97 írta:


> Fenyvesekkel vadregényes tája


 Felénk házak vannak, boccs


----------



## kishajos (2011 December 14)

enire97 írta:


> Tán csodállak, ám de nem szeretlek


 Hát én se téged, de ugye nincs hari?


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 14)

3


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 14)

Jó reggelt, most már megyek, további jó böngészést!


----------



## Smileflower (2011 December 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Smileflower (2011 December 14)

Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## cinnia27 (2011 December 14)

Köszike


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

13


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

5


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

6


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

7


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

8


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

9


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

10


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

11


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

12


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

13


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

14


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

15


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

16


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

17


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

18


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

19


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

20


----------



## brigikeee23 (2011 December 14)

21


----------



## terek_iren (2011 December 14)

Nagyon klassz!

Sajnos nincs meg!

Klassz!

Koszonom!

Koszonom!

Koszonom!

Klassz!

Koszonom!

Klassz!

Klassz!

Nehez valaszolni!

Erdekes tema!

*Koszonom a csatolmanyokat!*

*Koszonom!*

*Koszonom a csatolmanyokat!*

*Koszonom!*

*Koszonom!*


Sajnos nem tudok segiteni!?!

Jo tema!


----------



## terek_iren (2011 December 14)

Nekem valami nem stimmel, mivel mar reg itt vagyok, de meg nem vehetem at a csatolmanyokat!?!?

Erdekes tema!


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

:d


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

))))))))))))))


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

a


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

w


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

r


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

t


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

j


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

á


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

é


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

h


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

z


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

ő


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

ö


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

zu


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

cica


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

béka


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

lé


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

alma


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

tészta


----------



## Anett0202 (2011 December 14)

krumplibogár


----------



## asecret (2011 December 14)

érdekes


----------



## asecret (2011 December 14)

játékos


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 14)

4


----------



## Leaxice (2011 December 14)

m


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

Vajon


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

miért


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

kell


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

ezt


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

így


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

megoldani?


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

A robotprogramok


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

elleni


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

védekezést


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

hivatott


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

ez a


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

rendszer


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

orvosolni?


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

Nem lehet


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

egyszerűen csak


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

feltenni a kérdést:


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

Te robot vagy??


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

.. és aki IGEN-nel válaszol,


----------



## Voxel (2011 December 14)

azt lelőni.


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

hát ez igy


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

igen érdekes


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

annyira sok érdekes


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

dolgot láttam itt


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

hogy regisztráltam magam


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

bár sok közöm kanadához nincsen


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

megpróbálok tevékeny taggá válni


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

ezt azt én is


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

feltöltögetnék


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

zenét,irodalmat


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

igen nehéz manapság


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

szinvonalas dolgokhoz jutni


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

karácsony közeledtével sok könyesboltot látogattam


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

és egyre elkeseritőbb számomra


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

mindaz a sok szenny amit


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

könyv formában tukmálnak ránk


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

és amikor afelől érdeklődöm


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

lesz e,kapható e,hoznak e


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

az a válasz hogy központilag osztják és küldik


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

ebbe beleszólás nincs


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

én ezt ugy értelmezem,mint egy összeesküvést


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

keresek néhány könyvet


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

jó könyveket


----------



## szorcsik (2011 December 14)

nyomják a mocskot,könyv formátumban is,nem elég a többi csatornán és lehetőségen keresztül. igen nehéz ezer könyvből azt a pá értékeset és értelmeset kimazsolázni,talán ez az oldal is segithet ebben


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

sőt, nagyon jó könyveket


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

igen, nehéz, de olvasni csak nagyon jó könyveket érdemes


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

merthogy jó könyvből van rengeteg


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

de ahhoz rövid az élet


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

azért van néhány szempont, ami alapján lehet választani


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

szerző, kritika, ajánló személye, stílus, mondanivaló


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

tévútra is könnyű persze lépni


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

néha nehéz kizökkenni a megszokott kerékvágásból


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

érdemes néha fordítva megnézni a dolgokat


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

nem kell vele feltétlen egyetérteni, de legalább egy pillanatra gondolkodjunk el rajta


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

lehet, hogy a fordított nézőpont van közelebb az igazsághoz


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

ami első ránézésre persze teljesen hihetetlennek tűnik


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

és sokszor így is van


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

de néha meg nem


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

sokszor évek kellenek ehhez


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

ha elsőre nem értjük, akkor lehet hogy valóban butuskaság, de lehet, hogy mi vagyunk kevesek még a megértéséhez


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

akkor is lehet, hogy az utóbbi, ha ez teljesen hihetetlenül hangzik elsőre


----------



## pelenkacscs (2011 December 14)

most akkor mennyi is az annyi?


----------



## Foreverdog (2011 December 15)

annyi amennyi


----------



## Foreverdog (2011 December 15)

mindjárt meglesz


----------



## Foreverdog (2011 December 15)

uccsó


----------



## haliha (2011 December 15)

legyen igy


----------



## haliha (2011 December 15)

játék és muzsika


----------



## haliha (2011 December 15)

szeretem a játékokat


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

5


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

6


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

7


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

8


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

9


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

11


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

12


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

13


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

14


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

15


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

16


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

17


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

18


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

19


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

20


----------



## kobusmarken (2011 December 15)

21


----------



## evi001 (2011 December 15)

22


----------



## evi001 (2011 December 15)

23


----------



## evi001 (2011 December 15)

24


----------



## evi001 (2011 December 15)

25


----------



## Huni_ (2011 December 15)

négy


----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 15)




----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 15)




----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 15)




----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 15)




----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 15)




----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 15)

:11:


----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 15)

hahaha


----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 15)

20 üzenet


----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 15)

mindjárt megleszkiss


----------



## Hafi70 (2011 December 15)




----------



## Huni_ (2011 December 15)

gyűjtöm a hsz-t.


----------



## Huni_ (2011 December 15)

már 13


----------



## Huni_ (2011 December 15)

ezzel 14.


----------



## Huni_ (2011 December 15)

szép az idő Erdélyben.


----------



## Huni_ (2011 December 15)

már csak 5 van hátra.


----------



## Huni_ (2011 December 15)

közeleg a cél.


----------



## Huni_ (2011 December 15)

visszaszámlálás indul.


----------



## Huni_ (2011 December 15)

ez már a célegyenes.


----------



## Huni_ (2011 December 15)

victory.


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

Köszi!


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)




----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

http://info.szolnok.hu/nyito_oldal/
az előbbi nem jött össze.


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

20 ez egy kicsit sok.


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

:444:
20 ez egy kicsit sok.


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

http://http://szolnok.lap.hu/


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)




----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

http://http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szolnok


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

Még 8


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

Máncsak 7.


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

Piros 6.


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

5 - ös.


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

http://http://www.flamesofwar.com/hobby.aspx?art_id=373


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

:9:3


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

itt vagyok


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

2.


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

tanulom h kell


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

itt


----------



## Harcos777 (2011 December 15)

ja bocs.


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

köszi JODIE


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

számoljak ? kezdő vagyok


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Bölcsességet rendkívül könnyű kitalálni. Az ember egyszerűen leírja annak az ellenkezőjét, amit tesz.*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Az ember megpróbálja kimondani az igazat, s a jutalma csak fájdalom.*


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

20


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

9


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

lehetek az???


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

10


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

1


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

*mm*

2


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

8 mp


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

éljenek a kanadai magyarok


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

én is akarok menni oda


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

megtanítanám őket szilvabort készíteni


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

nagyon finom  és ütős


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

de a bodza is finom


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

na meg a meggy is


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

mennyi kell még??????


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

ott most mennyi az idő????


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

több vagy kevesebb????


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

jó lenne ott lenni


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

tud valaki meghívót küldeni?


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

mennék vendégségbe is


----------



## pandelis (2011 December 15)

19 ?


----------



## Gyöngyös74 (2011 December 15)

hmmmmm


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Isten azért teremtette a zenét, hogy szavak nélkül tudjunk imádkozni.*

* John Lennon *


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Ha nem tesznek a tűzre, a láng kialszik. Ez evidencia.*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Jobb, ha a saját sorsodat éled tökéletlenül, mintha másvalaki életét próbálnád hibátlanul leutánozni.*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Nem élhetek az életem nélkül! Nem élhetek lelkemtől megfosztva!*

* Emily Brontë - Üvöltő szelek *


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Az élet hazugságokból épült vár, amelyet lerombol az idő.*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Az emberek dalokat írnak arról, hogy "énekelnek az esőben", de a valóságban, amikor bőrig áznak, akkor csak siránkoznak.*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Az élet nem a kifogásokat, hanem az erőfeszítéseket díjazza.*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Az élet egyáltalán nem olyan, amilyennek állítólag lennie kellene.*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Bármikor bárkivel történhetnek váratlan dolgok.*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Ha valami fontos dologra bukkansz az életben, az nem jelenti azt, hogy az összes többiről le kell mondanod.*

* 
*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Csak úgy lehet élni, ha bizonyos határokat átlépsz.*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Mindnyájunknak van szíve. De nem egyformán törődünk vele. Ha látnád a szíved, jobban vigyáznál rá?*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Ha támad a nevetés, semmi sem képes ellenállni.*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*A világ és minden, ami benne van, csak annyira gyönyörű, amennyit Te észreveszel belőle.*

* Ismeretlen *


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Mindig csak készülődünk arra, hogy élni fogunk, de sohasem élünk igazán.*

* Ralph Waldo Emerson *


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Az öregkor hasonlít a hegymászáshoz. Minél magasabbra hágsz, annál fáradtabb vagy, nehezebben kapsz levegőt. De sokkal jobban átlátod a dolgokat.*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Bármennyire nehéz is, mindíg van miért élni.*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Minden nap megszűnik valami, amiért az ember szomorkodik, de mindig születik valami, amiért érdemes élni, küzdeni.*

* 
*


----------



## mustimusti (2011 December 15)

*Naponta nő és tágul a világ; 
tegyétek tökéletesebbé tehát. 
Mert ha jobb és tökéletesebb lett, 
benne mindenki otthont lelhet.*


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

*20*

20


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

19


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

18


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

16


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

15


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

12


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

*12*

1


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

*2*

2


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

*3*

3


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

*4*

4


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

*1*

1


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)




----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

kiss


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)




----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)




----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)




----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)




----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

:cry:


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

:444:


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

:d


----------



## pccase (2011 December 15)

*értem*

nem értem


----------



## dorogi_l (2011 December 16)

Tizenegy


----------



## dorogi_l (2011 December 16)

Tizenkettő


----------



## dorogi_l (2011 December 16)

tizenhárom


----------



## dorogi_l (2011 December 16)

Tizennégy


----------



## dorogi_l (2011 December 16)

Tizenöt


----------



## dorogi_l (2011 December 16)

Tizenhat


----------



## dorogi_l (2011 December 16)

Tizenhét


----------



## dorogi_l (2011 December 16)

Tizennyolc


----------



## dorogi_l (2011 December 16)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## dorogi_l (2011 December 16)

Húsz


----------



## dorogi_l (2011 December 16)

Bent vagyok


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

1


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

2


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

3


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

4


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

5


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

6


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

八


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

九


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

10


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

11


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

12


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...



Nem nagyon találok meg amit keresek


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen



hogy csináljátok?Ügyes vagy.


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


nem könnyű


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

jozsikatuning írta:


>



min gondolkodsz?


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila



ja de jó ilyeneket olvasni


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

virita írta:


> Kufircnak küldöm az első szavaimat ezen a fúrumon, a sok segítségért!
> "Az élet tengerén van egy kicsi sziget, BOLDOGSÁG a neve, az legyen a TIED!!!"



rendes volt tőle hogy segített neked.Te meg majd segítesz nekem,ha elakadok


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

virita írta:


> Sok ember fog ki- és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben. (Eleanor Roosevelt)



Ez így van!


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

virita írta:


> E két szót tartsd meg: MINDIG és SOHA
> Légy boldog MINDIG, boldogtalan SOHA.


Ezt még az emlékkönyvembe írta valamikor egy osztálytársam.


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

virita írta:


> Ne akarj hamar felnőni,
> Mindjárt nagylány lenni,
> Mert az élet nehéz,
> S, akkor újra kislány akarsz lenni.



mondták nekünk kislányként,és nem értettük most meg ők nem értik


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

virita írta:


> Mintha pásztortűz ég őszi éjszakákon,
> Messziről lobogva tenger pusztaságon:


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

nálunk is így volt.


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

vesztian írta:


> 1+1=2



aztamindenit:
2x2 néha 5


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

de most már nincs így.


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

itt kell írni a 20hozzászólást?


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

keletom2 írta:


> fuss Forest fuss



ezt nagyon szerettem


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

fogalmam sincs, hogy itt kell-e.


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

remélem hogy itt.


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

de ha nem akkor mi van?


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

Juti62 írta:


> harmadik



jupiiiiii


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

jó lenne ha sikerülne.


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

Juti62 írta:


> negyedik



hurrá


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

de még mindig nem tudom hogy itt kell-e írni(


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

Juti62 írta:


> ötödik



megcsinálom


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

valaki talán tudja?


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

Juti62 írta:


> hatodik



utolérlek


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

válasz érkezik?


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

Juti62 írta:


> harmadik



még kettő


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

Érkezzen!!!!!!


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

Mi a kettő?


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

Juti62 írta:


> hatodik



hogy tuti legyen


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

nekem?


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

keletom2 írta:


> "A nagyapám azt mondta: Nem eshet minden nap!"



ez így igaz


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

vagy neked?


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

mert nem mindegy ám))


----------



## Leeloo007 (2011 December 16)

A legjobbakat Mindenkinek!


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

neked is!!!


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

és még három kell!!!!


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

már csak kettőőőő!!!!


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

és még egy!!!!


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 December 16)

és megvan a HÚsz!!!!


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

1


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

2


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

nekem még kell hozzászolás


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

3


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

4


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

5


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

6


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

7


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

*segitség*



Soraszemg írta:


> 2




hogy szereztek hozzászolást és hol jelzi


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

zenészdio írta:


> nekem még kell hozzászolás


77


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

8


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

9


----------



## GJodie (2011 December 16)

Zenészdió... a Neved alatt (balra) látod, hogy éppen hány üzeneted van...
Ja... és ne idézgess... elég, ha csak írsz


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

üdvözöllek nekemis hiányzik a husz


----------



## Soraszemg (2011 December 16)

10


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

19720704


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

két családom van


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

zenész vagyok


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

válalok rendezvényeket


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

apátfalván lakom


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

06703467161


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

a teló számom volt


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

elérhetö vagyok


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

youtub-on


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

dio gitáron cimmel


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

és billentyüzöm is


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

ja és hegedülök


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

szinvonalas zenekarom is van


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

egedül is vállalok


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

sziasztok


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

*nekem is kell a 20*






zita87 írta:


> Szükség van arra 20 hozzászólásra, mert bizonyos dolgokat csak innen tudok letölteni.[[*]nekem isquote]


----------



## zenészdio (2011 December 16)

nekem is kellene de kezdö vagyok


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Jó hideg van!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Nagyon kezdő vagyok, bénázom is rendesen...


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Szépen lassan haladok.


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Lassan itt a cél!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Alig várom már!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Imádom a csipkebogyólekvárt!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Gyűjtögetni kezdek.


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Talán ez az utolsó!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Talán sikerül!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Azt hiszem elértem a célt!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Olyan jó, hogy hamarosan karácsony!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Nagyon szeretnék tag lenni!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Remélem sikerül!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

De jól haladok a cél felé!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Amiből lekvárt lehet főzni, abból pálinkát is!


----------



## Pandacica (2011 December 18)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

ha félelem fog el, hogy meghalok


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

s nem aratom le termő agyamat


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

s mint gazdag csűrök, teli könyvsorok


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

nem örzik meg az érett magokat


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

ha látom a csillagos éjszakán


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

a nagy regény ködös jelképeit


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

s érzem, hogy árnyait leírni tán


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

a sors mágikus keze nem segít


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

ha azt érzem, te percnyi tünemény


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

hogy többé nem majd nem nézhetek terád


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

s a gondtalan tündér szerelmet én


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

nem ízlelem, akkor a szép világ


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

partján tűnődve állok, egyedül


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

s hír, szerelem a semmibe merül


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

keats - ha félelem fog el


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

boldog, ki félreál. még boldogabb, ki megtér


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

az ősi semmibe, de még boldogabb ennél,


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

ki angyalnak siet krisztus körébe föl


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

lent hagyván könnyedén romlandó sár-ruháit


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

melyekkel itt a sors, végzet, szerencse játszik


----------



## balazsb (2011 December 18)

ki lélek már, szabad a föld nyűgeitől!


----------



## Gladiolusz (2011 December 18)

*-*

Még egy hét karácsonyig


----------



## Gladiolusz (2011 December 18)

*-*

Indulj reggel tiszta lappal úgy, mintha meghalnál este


----------



## Gladiolusz (2011 December 18)

*-*

A szeretet ellentéte a félelem
A szeretet a jó birtoklása az elvesztés félelme nélkül


----------



## Gladiolusz (2011 December 18)

*-*

Egy dolog mentheti meg az életed: a tudásod


----------



## Gladiolusz (2011 December 18)

*-*

Kétszer egyformán hazudni nehéz


----------



## Gladiolusz (2011 December 18)

*-*

Ha nem próbálod meg a lehetetlent, nem fogod megtapasztalni a lehetséges határát


----------



## Gladiolusz (2011 December 18)

*-*

Az ördög először mindent eléd tesz, aztán megzsarol velük, a nyakadra téve a kést.


----------



## Gladiolusz (2011 December 18)

*-*

Akinek van fantziája az újat teremt, akinek nincs, az ismétel


----------



## Gladiolusz (2011 December 18)

*-*

Akinek humora van, az mindent tud, akinek humora nincs, az mindenre képes.


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

virita írta:


> "És érezzék egy kézfogásból rólad?
> hogy jót akarsz és te is tiszta jó vagy.
> S egy tekintetük elhitesse véled,
> Szép dologért élsz és érdemes élned." (Váci Mihály)



Bocsi!, lehet, én emlékszem rosszul, de a "tekintetük" helyett nem "pillantásuk" van?
Üdv!


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

*önerő*

Néha tán azt hiszed, csak magadra számíthatsz...


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

...és úgy érzed, amid van, saját magad erejéből érted el.


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

De, ha csak legalább egyetlen pillanatra megnyugszol, felmerülhet benned a kérdés...


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

...: ugyan honnan való ez az erő? Hiszen sem a testi lehetőségeidet, sem szellemi képességeidet nem magadnak köszönheted.


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

És a forrást keresve szüleiden, szüleid szülein és az ő szüleiken stb.keresztül, végül, ha nyitott az elméd és a szíved, meg kell érkezned Istenhez, minden élő és élettelen eredetéhez...


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

De vajon fel tudod e Őt ismerni?


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

Aligha.


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

Pedig ebben egyedül csak egy dolog akadályoz meg...


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

Önmagad. Pontosabban önmagad ismeretének a hiánya.


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

mert hát, elemezhetünk-e egy mesterin megírt verset anélkül, hogy nagy figyelemmel elolvasnánk???


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

és vajon, ha nem ismerjük az összes betűt, mennyire érthetjük meg a szavakat?


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

Ugyanígy: amíg nem jutsz az önismeret legtisztább szintjére, esélyed sincs, hogy meglásd életed költeményének valódi szerzőjét,


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

és a "szavak" mögött rejlő végső mondanivalót.


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

Hasznos lehet tehát megfogalmazni életed 3 legfontosabb kérdését:


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

1. "ki vagyok én?"


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

2. "kicsoda isten?"


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

3. "mi a kapcsolatom vele?"


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

Segítség lehet a válaszok megtalálásában a földön fellelhető bármely szentírás,


----------



## SüniPicúr (2011 December 18)




----------



## SüniPicúr (2011 December 18)

*Mikor az érzéseid elérik, hogy boldoggá teszik azt, akit szeretsz, és amikor láthatod a mosolyát.. az csodálatos érzés.!*


----------



## SüniPicúr (2011 December 18)

*Sosem kerül pénzbe az, amiért igazán érdemes élni..♥*


----------



## johniecat (2011 December 18)

a mai ember számára mégis talán a legérthetőbben a Bhagavad gítá magyarázza el a lélekről és az Istenség legfelsőbb személyiségéről szóló ősi tudományt, különösképpen pedig A. C. Bhaktivedanta Swami Prabhupada hiteles fordításában és a lényeget feltáró magyarázataival ellátott könyvben...


----------



## puklert (2011 December 18)

Pista! Dobd ide a kalapácsot!

Nézd Apucíííí, egyedül tudok biciklizni...

Nézd, már nem ráz a hajszárító!

Nyugi szívem, itt nincsenek cápák!

Ugyan,szívecském, értek hozzá! A kék a fázis!

Nehogy már egy Trabant megelözzön!

Gyertek úszni, nem mély a víz!

Jé, mi ez?

Nincs megtöltve!

Milyen sötét van itt! És milyen gázszag!

De fura íze van!

Látjátok, gyerekek, ez itt a békés, ártalmatlan vízisikló!

Jöhettek, fiúk, ezek a mieink!

Apa, minek ez az alma a fejemen?

Persze, megint rossz a fénysorompó!

Vajon ez a gomb itt mi lehet?

Valami rosszat sejtek...

Nem mindegy, hogy metil vagy etil?

Azon a lemezen nincs semmiféle fontos állomány.

Hé ez a kijelzö mit számol?

Majd én megyek elöre.


----------



## mhicsitapi (2011 December 19)

Dan


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 19)

üdv


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 19)

szia


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)




----------



## egriboys (2011 December 19)

tessék


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 19)

1


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 19)

21


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 19)

sarok


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 19)

elemér


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 19)

még


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 19)

78


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

:11:


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 19)

még2


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 19)

nem


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

Soha


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

nem


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 19)

na


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

az


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

a


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

baj,


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

hogy


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

nyakig


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

ér


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

a sz*r


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

csak


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

az a


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

gond,


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

hogy lötyögetik


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

:d


----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)




----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)




----------



## Grinch (2011 December 19)

20 :4:


----------



## kisbuszos (2011 December 19)

még csak a 8.


----------



## kisbuszos (2011 December 19)

ha minden igaz, akkor ez a 9.


----------



## kisbuszos (2011 December 19)

már a 10.


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok, üdvözlök itt mindenkit!


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*jó ötlet*

Szerintem jó ötlet nagyon, hogy nyitottatok egy ilyen témát!


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*Vajon*

Bár egyébként kiváncsi lennék, hogy miért van szükség pontosan 20 hozzászólásra, hogy valaki teljesértékű tag legyen?


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*19*

Pedig lehetne akár 19 is;-)


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*?*

vagy tudja valaki, hogy miért pont 20?


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*kedvenc*

Lehet ez itt valakinek a nagyon kedvenc száma?


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*kor*

vagy pedig az éveinek száma..


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*elődök*

kiváncsi lennék vajon összesen hányan vannak túl már ezen a gyakorlaton?


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*info*

bár gondolom meg lehetne itt találni valahol, hogy összesen hány tag van itt


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*fantázia*

lassan kifogyok az ötletekből..


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*hátra*

Pedig jó sok van még hátra..


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*előre*

vagy inkább előre?


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*felező*

Most már lassan a felénél tartok


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*lalala*

és egy újabb üzenet;-)


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*December*

van itt olyan, akinek a December a kedvenc hónapja?


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*Január*

vagy inkább a Január?


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*tél*

Akinek télen van a születésnapja, biztos jobban szereti a hideget, nem?


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*hétfő*

A hétfő is első napok között, mint január a hónapoknál


----------



## La Marla (2011 December 19)

*közel*

Úgy érzem közel vagyok már a 20-as bűvös határhoz


----------



## piccolino (2011 December 19)

Jó neked


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

*még1x köszi*

még1x köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még11x köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még13x köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még15x köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még18x köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még19x köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még31x köszi


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

Még nem adtam fel, hogy tag lehetek


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

Napóleon szerint aki nem kockáztat, nem győzhet


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

Minden hegyre felmehetsz, de ugyanazt találod


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

Köszönet a segítségért, nőnek az üzenetszámlálóim


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

Előbb figyelembe sem vesznek


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

Aztán nevetnek rajtad


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

Aztán harcolnak ellened


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

és aztán győzöl


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

Eljön az idő, mikor olvashatok itt


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

amikor bármit megnézhetek?


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

Mikor feltehetek valamit?


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

Heuréka


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

Köszönet a türelemért


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

egyébként minden hozzászólásom nem volt kamu


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

ami tetszett, megdicsértem


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

ami dilettáns, azt nem


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

de hát ez a dilettánsok sorsa - ha publikálnak


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

most már a célegyenes jön?


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

Olümpiában is megfutottam a távot


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

a cél szent(esít)?


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

köszönet annak, aki segített, és annak, aki ezeket nem törli ki


----------



## miles13 (2011 December 20)

Mert ez elég kell, hogy legyen


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 20)

HúÚÚ nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 21)

virita írta:


> Sok ember fog ki- és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben. (Eleanor Roosevelt)


Így igaz.


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 21)

2+2=4


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 21)

ABCD - rajtam kezdé....


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 21)

Sosem!!!


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

*Nagy*

Nagy


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 21)

Szívesen.


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

a


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

bódottá


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 21)

1957


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

, mert


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 21)

1978


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

mindjárt


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 21)

1991


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

meg


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 21)

1992


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

lesz


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 21)

A fontos dátumaim. Hm?


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

a 20


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

Bartimeus írta:


> A fontos dátumaim. Hm?



fantesztikus tessó


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

hozzászólás


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 21)

Ki az alfa és az omega?????


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

már


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

csak


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

nyolc


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

hét


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

igazából


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 21)

Ejnye-ejnye!


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

négy


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

hozzászólást


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

kell


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

még


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 21)

gregorxxx írta:


> bódottá


 


Az mi?kiss


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

megírnom.


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

Kééész!


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

Bartimeus írta:


> Az mi?kiss



"öröm és bódottá"


----------



## gregorxxx (2011 December 21)

mér nem megy a letölttés? megvan a 20!!!


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

vajon


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

hány


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

hozzászólás


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

kell


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

még


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

ja


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

megvan


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

nyolc


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

hét


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

hat


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

öt


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

négy


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

három


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

kettő


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

egy


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

Sziasztok!
Én is elkezdem


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

Semmi filozofálgatás: kettő


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

Azt mondom: három


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

és 4


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

fünf


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

hatoska


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

hetem-hétem


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

köszönet ezért a lehetőségért


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

9.


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

tizedik


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

11.


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

12.


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

13.


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

14


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

15


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

16


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

17


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

15


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

csak vicceltem  19


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

sziasztok gyöjtenem kell hozzászólásokat. )


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

1


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

3


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

2


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

4


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

5


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

6


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

már 10 megvan!


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

12


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

13


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

Gyűjtöm a hsz-kat!


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

14


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

Már regisztrált voltam....


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

15


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

.... de elfelejtettem a jelszavamat.....


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

Mindjárt megvan!!!!!


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

.... így újra regisztrálnom kellett....


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

Már csak 3


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

....


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

Kettő............


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

Kettő és fél. )


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)




----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

Utolsóóóóóó. Megyek képregényekért.


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)




----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)




----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

Vagyis még várok kicsit az engedélyre. ..... ...... .....


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)




----------



## szaboorsi (2011 December 21)

Szia Bea! További jó gyűjtögetést neked is. 
Orsi


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

még 10 ....


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

Szia! Köszönöm!!


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

Látom te már összegyűjtötted!


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

Én még maradok egy kicsit


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

Mindjárt megvagyok én is


----------



## cseszi007 (2011 December 21)

Hello sziasztokmár nem sok kell


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

Már csak néhány van hátra ))


----------



## cseszi007 (2011 December 21)

Itt esik végre a hó


----------



## cseszi007 (2011 December 21)

De nem fog megmaradni de kár


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

4...


----------



## cseszi007 (2011 December 21)

Persze lehet hogy megmarad


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

Itt már nem esik a hó


----------



## cseszi007 (2011 December 21)




----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

és ami leesett is már nagyon olvad...


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

már csak 1


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

20 pipa  juhhhéééj


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

még várok


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

még mindig várok


----------



## megyeribea (2011 December 21)

még mindig várok... :/


----------



## Zsannia (2011 December 21)

20


----------



## straega (2011 December 21)

19


----------



## straega (2011 December 21)

20 na lássuk!


----------



## straega (2011 December 21)

21 és semmi


----------



## straega (2011 December 21)

22


----------



## straega (2011 December 21)

23 még mindig semmi


----------



## straega (2011 December 21)

még mindig várok de most látom törölték 5 üzenetemet hát ez ám a demokrácia a .....


----------



## straega (2011 December 21)

akkor újra 20


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

*"Okosságok"*

"Egy tojás mindig nagy kaland: talán ez valami más lesz." (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

*"Okosságok"*

"Senki sem érezheti magát olyan tehetetlennek, mint egy beteg aranyhal gazdája." (Frank McKinney Hubbard)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

*"Okosságok"*

"Volt már, hogy gondoltam az öngyilkosságra - de amilyen szerencsém van, az én esetemben ez is csak átmeneti megoldásnak bizonyulna." (Woody Allen)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

*"Okosságok"*

"Valahányszor megpróbálok elképzelni egy tökéletesen kiegyensúlyozott személyiséget, mindig visszariaszt a szürkesége." (J. D. Griffin)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

*"Okosságok"*

"Optimista az, aki azt hiszi, hogy a légy a szobában a kijáratot keresi." (George Jean Nathan)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"A memória az, amivel felejtünk." (Alexander Chase)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"Szeretem a munkát; lenyűgöz. Képes vagyok órákig ülni és nézni." (Jerome K. Jerome)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"Ha nem vagy képes jól csinálni, legalább próbáld meg élvezni, hogy rosszul csinálod." (Asleigh Brilliant)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"Minden ember tud legalább egy valamit jobban csinálni mindenki másnál - például a saját kézírását olvasni." (G. Norman Collie)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"Csak egyszer vagyunk fiatalok. Utána más mentséget kell találnunk."


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"A pénz jobb, mint a szegénység, már csak anyagi szempontból is." (Woody Allen)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"Egy műveletlen ember számára igen hasznos idézetgyűjteményeket olvasgatni." (Sir Winston Churchill)
...


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"A legnehezebben megérthető dolog a világon a jövedelemadó." (Albert Einstein)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"A barátainkkal Isten kér tőlünk bocsánatot a rokonainkért." (Hugh Kingsmill)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"Csak a bolondok veszik magukat igazán komolyan." (Max Beerbohm)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosak meg tele vannak kételyekkel." (Bertrand Russell)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"Manapság ahhoz is optimistának kell lenni, hogy az ember kinyissa a szemét reggel, amikor felébred." (Carl Sandburg)


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

Mindenkinek Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"Manapság több iker születk. Talán mert a gyerekeknek nincs merszük egyedül érkezni a világba." (Stan Burns)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"Ha biztosra veszed, hogy mindent értesz ebből az egészből, teljesen meg vagy zavarodva." (Walter Mondale)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

"Ne féljünk nagyot lépni, ha ez tűnik szükségesnek. Két kis ugrással nem jutunk át a szakadékon." (David Lloyd George)


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

*20+1: Ráadás*

"Sokkal inkább, mint valaha, az emberiség válaszút előtt áll. Az egyik ösvény kétségbeeséshez és végső reménytelenséghez vezet. A másik a teljes pusztuláshoz. Imádkozzunk, hogy bölcsen a helyes utat válasszuk." (Woody Allen)


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy összegyűjthetem a 20hozzászólást gyorsan!


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

ez a második üzenetem


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

harmadik


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

remélem, hogy nem zavar senikt, hogy 20 üzit megpróbálok itt folyamatosan beírni!


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

ötödik


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

remélem, h tényleg nem leszek kizárva ezért


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

már hétnél tartok


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

nyolc


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

kilenc


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

ten


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

"ágyinnácát"


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

tizenkettő


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

"drájcén"


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

"fórtín"


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

"zenöt"


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

tizenhat


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

"zibcén"


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

tizennyolc


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

De tényleg


----------



## freelovsky (2011 December 22)

huszonegy


----------



## atapata (2011 December 22)

próba , mostanra már majdnem beállt az óra, már csak két percel mutat későbbi időt az előző hozzászólás


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

Köszi a topikot!


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

bár egy kicsit


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

csalónak érzem


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

magam


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

de vigasztal az,


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

hogy már régebben


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

regisztráltam


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

az oldalra.


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

De azért mégis


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

elegánsabb lenne


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

ha nem így


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

kellene összeszedni


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

De sebaj,


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

már mindjárt meglesz


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

a 20 komment.


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

És már meg is van, köszönöm!


----------



## Tündi09 (2011 December 22)




----------



## Tündi09 (2011 December 22)

már csak 17 remélem mihamarabb összejön


----------



## cufiaszep (2011 December 22)

11


----------



## cufiaszep (2011 December 22)

13


----------



## cufiaszep (2011 December 22)

14


----------



## cufiaszep (2011 December 22)

15


----------



## cufiaszep (2011 December 22)

16


----------



## cufiaszep (2011 December 22)

17


----------



## cufiaszep (2011 December 22)

18


----------



## cufiaszep (2011 December 22)

18 mégegyszer


----------



## cufiaszep (2011 December 22)

19


----------



## cufiaszep (2011 December 22)

20


----------



## cufiaszep (2011 December 22)

21 biztos ami biztos


----------



## slam9 (2011 December 22)

22


----------



## slam9 (2011 December 22)

23


----------



## slam9 (2011 December 22)

24


----------



## slam9 (2011 December 22)

huszonöt


----------



## slam9 (2011 December 22)

egy kimarad, 27


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

"Ez az ember, nemcsak, hogy megbukott az alkalmassági teszten, de még a WC-ből se tudott kijönni" 
[Smithers Mr. Burnsnek Homerról az első állásinterjú után


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

Sokat voltál vidéken, nem fejlődött ki az agyad.


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

szereti a thai kaját?
a táj jó! milyen a táj?


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

kár hogy semmi értelmes nem jut eszembe


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

szeretem a Woody Allen filmeket


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

robbanós cukorkát


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

Bukovsky könyveket


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

fa dobozokat, hogy ajándékot lehessen tenni bele


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

Homer Simpsont


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

vasárnap délutáni szundit


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

Angolkákat


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

munkaidő végét


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

sült gesztenyét


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

szombaton hó is eshet keleten


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

elhagytam ma a telefonom


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

de megtaláltam a munkahelyemen (észtvesztve menekültem onnan)


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

lehet még égi lámpásokat kapni, vagy szélnek ereszteni?


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

keresnem kell egy Rahan képet


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

3


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

2


----------



## Csiluuuu (2011 December 22)

1


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

*11*


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

orulet,h ezen a kozossegi oldalon mennyi mindent meg lehet talalni


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

nyaron meg olyan orosz nyelvkonyveket is talaltam,amit aztan sikerrel forgat6tam


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

hola
hala madrid


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

uhh,kezdodik a chelsea-hotspur


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

11


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

downton abbey


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

kilencvenharomszor megemlitve


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

hollala


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

keksz


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

jo kis toszkan paradicsomleves


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

meg csak bemelegitenek


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

adebayor a kezdo ???


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

drogba meg megserult a bemelegites kozben..nem rossz


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

feher karacsony,nem is rossz


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

4567765t


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

bvuhmfuzt257835


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

nnnnos.lassan csak elkezdodik a meccs


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

kiralysag


----------



## MEISEno11 (2011 December 22)

webb a spori..


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Újként legyen az első mindjárt, hogy Boldog Karácsonyt mindenkinek.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Innen meg már csak számolok gyorsan. Kettő.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Három.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Négy.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Öt.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Hat.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Hét.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Nyolc.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Kilenc.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Tíz.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Tizenegy.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Tizenkettő.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Tizenhárom.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Tizennégy.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Tizenöt.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Tizenhat.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Tizenhét.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Tizennyolc.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Tizenkilenc.


----------



## kovacsbelabacsi (2011 December 22)

Itt a huszadik. Egyelőre ennyi. Na de még majd...


----------



## KonyaK95 (2011 December 23)

Esküvője után kérdik Kovácsot a kollégái: 
- Na, milyen a házasélet? 
- Tudjátok, hamarosan megáld minket az Isten egy pufok, visíto, fogatlan teremtménnyel. 
- Csak nem babát vártok? 
- Nem, anyósom hozzánk költözik!?


----------



## KonyaK95 (2011 December 23)

Chuck Norris osztható nullával.


----------



## KonyaK95 (2011 December 23)

Chuck Norris meg tudja gyújtani a hangyákat egy nagyító segítségével...Éjszaka.


----------



## KonyaK95 (2011 December 23)

Chuck Norris 562 féleképpen tud megölni egy üres szobában. Köztük magával a szobával is.


----------



## celendin (2011 December 23)

Egy hölgy panaszkodik a rendőrségen:
- A férjem 3 napja lement a boltba krumplit venni a krumplis tésztához, és azóta nem tért haza. Kapitány úr, adjon nekem valami tanácsot.
Mire a rendőr:
- Asszonyom, próbáljon meg valami mást főzni.


----------



## celendin (2011 December 23)

- Melyik a legjobb gyógyszer?
- A mínusz öt.
- Miért?
- Mert az egyből hat!


----------



## celendin (2011 December 23)

Cseng a telefon. Csak a kutya van otthon, ő veszi fel a kagylót.
- Vau! - jelentkezik barátságosan.
- Tessék? - szól egy döbbent hang a vonal túlsó végén.
- Vau! - ismétel készségesen a kutya.
- Halló, nem értem! - kiáltja kétségbeesetten a férfihang.
Mire a kutya mérgesen:
- Akkor betűzöm, V, mint Viktor. A, mint Aladár, U, mint Ubul!


----------



## celendin (2011 December 23)

Felirat egy Londoni pub mellékhelyiségében található óvszerautomatán:
"Mindenben megfelel az angol szabványoknak!"
Alatta macskakaparással:
"Akárcsak a Titanic."


----------



## celendin (2011 December 23)

A vak ember fel akarja dobni a hangulatot a bárban:
- Akarják a legújabb szőkenő-viccet hallani?
Néma csend, megfagy a levegő. A mellette ülő nő odasúgja:
- Vigyázzon, jóember, miket beszél... A mixer szőke, a tulaj szintén. Én is szőke vagyok, 100 kg, fekete öves karatés. A túlsó szomszédom egy 120 kilós, 1.90m magas szőke súlyemelőnő. Végül a maga másik oldalán egy kétméteres, 150 kilós szőke birkózó ül. Most gondolja meg, tényleg el akarja mesélni azt a viccet?!
Mire a vak:
- Inkább mégsem... Semmi kedvem ötször elmagyarázni...


----------



## celendin (2011 December 23)

Székely parasztbácsi telefonál a rádió kívánságműsorába:
- Találtam egy pénztárcát, benne van 30.000 forint, 500 dollár és 30.000 euró. - mondja a bácsika.
- Ez igen gratulálok, más nincs benne?
- De egy névjegykártya, valami Kovács. Na, ennek a Kovácsnak szeretnék küldeni egy számot.


----------



## celendin (2011 December 23)

- Mi lesz Superman új neve, amikor papnak áll?
- ???
- áMEN.


----------



## celendin (2011 December 23)

Egy nő sorban áll a postán, amikor észreveszi, hogy előtte egy középkorú, kopaszodó férfi rengeteg, szívekkel teli képeslapra kis szivecske-bélyegzőt nyomkod, majd elővesz egy parfümös üveget, és az összes lapot egyenként befújja.
A nő nem bírja megállni szó nélkül:
- Mondja, maga mit csinál?
- Szétküldök 1000 darab Valentin-napi képeslapot azzal a szöveggel, hogy: "Találd ki, ki vagyok!"
- De miért?
- Válóperes ügyvéd vagyok.


----------



## celendin (2011 December 23)

Tegnap szokás szerint fél 6-kor értem haza a munkából, és azonnal észrevettem, hogy a feleségemnek rossza napja volt. Akármit mondtam neki, mindenre ingerülten válaszolt. Hét óra körül már kezdett elegem lenni a vitatkozásból, ezért kitaláltam, hogy tegyünk úgy, mintha most érkeznék csak haza, és kezdjük elölről, nyugodt hangon, az egész társalgást. Kimentem az ajtón, majd visszajöttem, és kedvesen beköszöntem:
- Szia, drágám, megjöttem!
Mire ő:
- Hol a fenében voltál? Már este 7 van!


----------



## celendin (2011 December 23)

Fehérnemű boltban:
- Hányas méretű ez a pár zokni?
- 43-46-os.
- Olyan nincs, amelyik egyforma?


----------



## celendin (2011 December 23)

-Mit énekelnek a molyok a szekrényben? 
-Eddablúzt...


----------



## celendin (2011 December 23)

Élt egyszer egy városban két leánytestvér. Nem voltak még öregek, de azért annyira fiatalok sem. Nem volt senkijük, csak három macskájuk. Borzasztóan vigyáztak az állatokra, még véletlenül sem engedték volna ki őket, nehogy a rettenetes kandúrral összetalálkozzanak, és valami bajuk történje. Egyszer úgy esett, hogy az idősebbik lány férjhez ment. Megvolt az esküvő, a fiatal házasok elutaztak nászútra. Másnap virradóra, kora hajnalban csöngetnek az egyedül maradt lány lakásán. Hát a távirat-kézbesítő. Sürgős jelzésű táviratot. Hozott. A lány felbontja, látja, hogy a nővére küldte. Olvassa. A szöveg a következő:
- Azonnal engedd ki a macskákat.


----------



## Ari76 (2011 December 23)

5


----------



## Ari76 (2011 December 23)

4


----------



## Ari76 (2011 December 23)

3


----------



## Ari76 (2011 December 23)

2


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 24)

Békés karácsonyt kívánok!


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 24)

Nem a ragyogó lakástól lesz békés ünneped!


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

*hozzaszolas1*

hozzaszolas1


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 24)

Sajnos sokan nem is tudják mit ünnepelünk karácsonykor.


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas2


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 24)

Ill. csak azt hiszik, hogy tudják, akik tudni vélik.


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas3


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas4


----------



## Bartimeus (2011 December 24)

Te melyikbe tartozol?


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas5


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas6


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

*Gyujtogetes*

hozzaszolas7


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas8


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas9


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas10


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas11


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas12


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas13


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas14


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas15


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas16


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas17


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas18


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas19


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas20


----------



## axjani (2011 December 24)

hozzaszolas1


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

És BUÉK!


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Próba üzi


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Sok jü dolgot láttam itt


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Talán én is tudok majd írni...


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Mindenkit üdvözlök


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Bocs a sok írásért...


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Hm... mit is írhatnék még?


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Ma Karácsony napja van!


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

... és nemsokára vége az évnek!


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Jön 2012!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Talán a 2013-as esztendő jobb lesz!?


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Mindenkinek...


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Ezt kívánom...


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

tiszta szívből


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Mindenki kapjon ma szép ajándékot!


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Aztán BUÉK


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

No akkor sziasztok még egyszer!


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Nem írogatok többet!


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Meglett a 20!!


----------



## Tomy1 (2011 December 24)

Azért a jókívánságokat szívből küldtem!


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

5


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

6


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

6+1


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

9-1


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

kiss


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

hehe a smile nem ér...


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

1:d+1


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

12


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

13


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

14


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

15


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

16


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

17


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

18


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

19


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

20


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

1


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

2


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

3


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

4


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

5


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

6


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

7


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

8


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

9


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

10


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

11


----------



## mmlena (2011 December 24)

*Köszönöm a hasznos információt!*

kiss


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

12


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

most ezt miért kellett kitenni????


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

erre már rég rájöttem... szted miert számolok??? ehh


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

15


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

16


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

17


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

18


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

19


----------



## Aggieee (2011 December 24)

20 jjjeaaahhhh


----------



## Hibiszkusz1 (2011 December 25)

21


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Boldog Karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Nemsokára ebéd, jó étvágyat


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Bár lehet, valaki még csak most ébredezik...


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

...vagy még fel sem kelt?


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

A karácsony a zokni- és pulóvergyártók kedvenc ünnepe.


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Remélem mindenki szereti a vicceket!


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Mert most néhány vicc következik.


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Az elsőben George Bush a "főszereplő".


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

George Bush meghal és a pokolba kerül. Az ördög már várja.
- Nem tudom, mit tegyek, rajta vagy a listámon, de egyetlen szabad szobám sincs. De mivel neked mindenképpen a pokolban kell maradnod, valamilyen megoldást kell találnom. Van itt néhány különc, akik messze nem annyira rosszak, mint te. Egyet közülük szabadon fogok bocsátani, te pedig elfoglalod a helyét. Eldöntheted, kinek a helyére akarsz kerülni.
- Ez jól hangzik - gondolja Bush, így el is indulnak.
Az ördög kinyitja az első szoba ajtaját. A szobában egy nagy uszodában Reagan fuldoklik. Elmerül, felmerül, elmerül, felmerül...
- Á, nem - mondja Bush - ez nem nekem való, én nagyon rossz úszó vagyok.
Az ördög kinyitja a második ajtót. A szoba tele van sziklákkal és Nixon próbálja a köveket egy fakalapáccsal összetörni.
- Nem, nekem problémám van a vállammal, nagy kín lenne nap mint nap követ törni.
Az ördög kinyitja a harmadik ajtót. A szobában Clinton fekszik a hátán, kezénél és lábánál fogva a padlóhoz kötözve. Clinton fölött Monica Lewinsky guggol és elégíti ki orálisan. Bush tágra nyílt szemmel bámulja őket, majd megszólal:
- Na, ezt el tudnám viselni.
- Rendben van - röhög fel az ördög. - Szabad vagy, Monica!


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

A második legyen karácsonyi témájú, ha egyszer karácsony van!


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Két szőke nő beszélget.
- Képzeld idén a karácsony pont pénteki napra esik!
- De remélem nem 13-ára...


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Jöhet a harmadik?


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Unoka kérdezi:
- Nagyi, nem láttad a tablettáimat? Az volt ráírva, hogy Extasy.
- Francba a tablettáiddal! Láttad azt a bazinagy sárkányt a konyhában?


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

A negyedik újra egy karácsonyi lesz!


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Pistike levelet ír Jézuskának karácsony előtt:
_"Kedves Jézuska, én egész évben jó voltam és mindig megcsináltam a leckéimet, küldj..."_
Közben felnéz a falon levő Mária képre és elszégyelli magát.
Újabb levelet kezd:
_"Kedves Jézuska, én egész évben jó voltam, de sokszor nem csináltam meg a leckéimet..."_
Újból felnéz, majd új levél:
_"Kedves Jézuska, én nem voltam nagyon jó, és a leckéimet sem készítettem el..."_
Fenéz, leveszi a Mária képet, bezárja a szekrénybe, és írja az új levelet.
_"Jézus! Anyádat túszul ejtettem, követelésem a következő..."_


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Legyen az ötödikben megint Bush? Na jó!


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Bush és Powell üldögél a kocsmában. Bejön egy fickó, odamegy hozzájuk és megkérdi:
- Üdv uraim, mit csinálnak itt?
- Épp a III. világháborút tervezzük.
- Igen? És mi a terv?
- Megölünk 140 millió afgánt, meg egy biciklis postást.
- Egy biciklis postást? Őt meg miért?
Erre Bush odafordul Powellhez:
- Ugye megmondtam, hogy a 140 millió afgán senkit sem érdekel?


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Jön a hatodik is, türelem!


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Négy üzletember elmegy teniszezni. Mikor befejezik, egyikük elmegy fizetni, a többiek pedig elkezdenek társalogni:
- Az én fiam olyan sikeres, hogy a múltkor egy házat vett a szeretőjének.
- Az semmi, az én fiamnak olyan jól megy, hogy nemrégiben két Mercedest vett az üzlettársának - mondja a másik.
- Az én fiam tőzsdézik, és annyit keresett, hogy egy csomó részvényt adott egy ismerősének ajándékba - kontráz a harmadik.
Közben visszajön a negyedik, kérdik tőle is, hogy mi újság a fiával?
- Ne is mondjátok, az én fiam homokos. Nem vagyok rá büszke, de azért jól boldogul. A múltkor is kapott a barátaitól egy házat, két Mercedest és egy csomó részvényt...


----------



## VBalu987 (2011 December 25)

*Első hozzászólás*

Sziasztok!

BK!
MX!

Üdv,


----------



## aattiss (2011 December 25)

Jók a viccek!


----------



## herib (2011 December 25)

))


----------



## herib (2011 December 25)

fele)


----------



## herib (2011 December 25)

22


----------



## aattiss (2011 December 25)

Én is hozzájárulnék párral!

*A moziban épp elkezdődik a film, amikor a sor közepén egy szőke nő feláll, és sűrű bocsánatkérések közepette elkezd kievickélni a sorból. Az egyik néző megkérdi tőle: 
- Mi az, miért megy ki, most kezdődik a film! 
- Mert pont az előbb mondták be, hogy kapcsoljuk ki a mobiltelefonokat, én meg az enyémet kint hagytam a kocsiban.*


----------



## aattiss (2011 December 25)

*Többszörös milliárdos anyósa eltűnik. Három hétig hírét sem hallják, a negyediken
megszólal a telefon:
- Uram, az anyósa a fogságunkban van! - jelentik az emberrablók - Tíz millióért
visszaadjuk!
A válasz kapásból:
- Tudják mit? Megadom a dupláját, csak tartsák fogva!*


----------



## aattiss (2011 December 25)

*Egy férfi rohan be a rendőrségre:
- Kérem, segítsenek! Ellopták a házam elől a kis Polskimat! Csak a takarót hagyták ott
belőle.
Mire az ügyeletes rendőr így felelt:
- Biztos benne, uram? Jól kirázta azt a takarót?*


----------



## aattiss (2011 December 25)

*Két rendőr szolgálatban járja az utcákat, amikor meglátnak egy piros lámpás házat. Azt
mondja az egyik:
- Te, ez egy baromi jó hely. Képzeld, lehet kajálni, piálni, szeretkezni és a végén kifelé
menet még egy ötezrest is a zsebedbe dugnak.
- Na ne mondd! Honnan tudod?
- Az asszony mesélte.*


----------



## aattiss (2011 December 25)

*Nem tudok elképzelni annál rosszabbat, mint amikor egy átdorbézolt éjszaka után egy idegen mellett ébred az ember, nem emlékszik a nevére, és arra sem, hogy ismerkedtek meg, és hogy miben halt meg az illető!!!!*


----------



## herib (2011 December 25)

)


----------



## renault69 (2011 December 25)

*Chuck Norris egyszer megbökött egy lányt facebook-on....Azóta is keresik...
*


----------



## renault69 (2011 December 25)

Jól csak a szívével lát az ember, ami igazán lényeges az a szemnek láthatatlan.


----------



## shenmuedc (2011 December 26)

Elmegy egy férfi az orvoshoz és elpanaszolja, hogy a nemi szerve sokat fáj.
Az orvos nem talál semmi szervi bajt, ezért megkérdezi
- Milyen a szexuális élete?
- Normális.
- Lehetne részletesebben?
- Persze. Reggel a feleségemmel, délelőtt a titkárnőmmel, délben a másik
titkárnőmmel, délután a barátnőmmel, este újra a feleségemmel...
- Ember, akkor világos, hogy ettől vannak a fájdalmai!
- Én meg már majdnem azt hittem, hogy a sok masztrubálástól..


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

1


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

2


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

3


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

4


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

5


----------



## hapcika11 (2011 December 26)

Kellemes Karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

6


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

7


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

8


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

9


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

10


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

11


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

mire jó ez?


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

13


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

14


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

15


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

még 5


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

17


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

18


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

19


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

utolsó


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

csak írni, csak írni a teljes tagságért


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

Minél több embert ismerek, annál jobban szeretem a kutyámat!


----------



## hapcika11 (2011 December 26)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

harmadik üzenet, közelebb a célhoz..


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

egy, kettő, három négy


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

ma jó volna elérni a 20 üzenetet


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

kár hogy a hírekhez való hozzászólás nem ér..


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

"Ki gépen száll fölébe 
annak térkép e táj"


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

Szívet cseréljen ki hazát cserél!


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

szeretnék már olvasni valami igazán jó könyvet,javaslat?


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

haladok a cél felé, ez már a tizedik üzenet


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

itt ülök csillámló
sziklafalon...


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

De látod amottan a téli világot
már hó takará el a bérci tetőt


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

A _siker nem döntő_, a kudarc _nem_ végzetes: a bátorság, hogy folytasd, ez az, ami számít.


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

Ez egy idézet volt Winston Churchill-től a bátorságról


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

Mondottam ember küzdj és bízva bízzál!


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

Magyarország Te vagy a szívembe írva
Magyarország Te vagy a lelkemre bízva


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

Idegen földön ha járok, Magyarország
Velem az út is megfordul, haza hozzád


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

Már csak három üzenetre vagyok a sikertől!


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

Földiekkel játszó 
égi tünemény


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

attól tartok a 20 üzenet utolsó darabjánál tartok


----------



## pepitamacs (2011 December 26)

Biztos ami biztos írok még egyet, nehogy gond legyen...


----------



## Anita7 (2011 December 26)

:d


----------



## initram5 (2011 December 26)

Idén voltam először Kanadában.


----------



## initram5 (2011 December 26)

Remélem, nem utoljára.


----------



## initram5 (2011 December 26)

Torontóban töltöttem pár napot, sikerült autót bérelve megcsodálni a Niagarát.


----------



## initram5 (2011 December 26)

Az idő nagyon szép volt, azt hittem Torontóban hidegebb az időjárás.


----------



## initram5 (2011 December 26)

Akik kint élnek, hogy bírják elviselni a távolságot? A honvágy megszűnhet?


----------



## initram5 (2011 December 26)

Valamikor jövőre jó lenne autót bérelve felfedezni Kanada északi részét.


----------



## initram5 (2011 December 26)

Csodálatos lehet a bébifóka burger de nem lehetett kapni.


----------



## initram5 (2011 December 26)

Érdemes Newfoundlandra utazni?


----------



## initram5 (2011 December 26)

Labradorra?


----------



## initram5 (2011 December 26)

Nagyon ízlet a texasi steak.


----------



## jayz82 (2011 December 26)




----------



## initram5 (2011 December 26)

jayz82 te Kanadában élsz?


----------



## initram5 (2011 December 26)

Én Magyarországon.


----------



## initram5 (2011 December 26)

Éljen a megbonthatatlan magyar kanadai barátság.


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

magyar kanadai királyság!


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

7


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

8


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

miért kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

miért?


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

most járok a felénél


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

sőt, már túl is vagyok rajta.


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

szinte már látom is a végét.


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

de. csak messze.


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

még öt bejegyzés...


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

legalább valaki írhatna még rajtam kívül...


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

könnyebb lenne...


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

és nem is lenne íly unalmas.


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

de végre, itt a cél.


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

köszönöm.


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

1


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

2


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

3


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

4


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

5


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

6


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

7


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

8


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

9


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

10


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

11


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

12


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

13


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

14


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

15


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

16


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

17


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

18


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

19


----------



## SierraBp (2011 December 26)

20


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

Halika! Üdv Mindenkinek!
én is megpróbálom össze gyűjteni a 20-at 
Tehát :1


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

2


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

3


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

4


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

5


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

6


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

7


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

8


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

7


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

upsz ez már 10


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

11


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

12


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

13


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

14


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 26)

hopplahó !!!!!!! a maradék vicceimmel már meg is van a 20am 
További kellemes idő töltést!!


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*gyűjtöm a hozzászólaimat*

De nem értem!
A saját hozzászólásaimat miért gyűjtöm?
Ennek mi értelme van?
Na mindegy, nem kell nekem mindent érteni!

huber


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*hozzászólás*

Az iskolában a tanító néni így szól Pistikéhez:
- Pistike, ha anyukádnak van három almája, és hétfelé kell osztania, mit csinál?
- Kompótot!


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*vicc*

Magyarórán a tanító néni Józsikát korholja:
- Józsika, a kutyádról írt fogalmazásod szó szerint ugyanaz, mint a testvéredé.
- Igen, tanító néni, mert a kutya is ugyanaz.


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*vii*

Egy anyuka takarítja karácsony előtt a WC-t és hét éves kislánya nézi.
- Mami, mit csinálsz?
- Kicsim, takarítom a WC-t, hogy szép tiszta legyen.
- Minek?
- Jaj, bogaram, tudod karácsony van. Jön a Jézuska...
- És nálunk fog szarni?


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*vicc*

A gyerekeket arról kérdi a tanárnő, mivel foglalkozik a papájuk.
- Az én apám ügyvéd! - mondja az első kisgyerek.
- Az én apám orvos, embereket gyógyít! - mondja a második.
- Az én apám meghalt - mondja Pistike.
- Ezt sajnálattal hallom - mondja a tanárnő. - És mit csinált, mielőtt meghalt volna?
- Először elvörösödött, aztán elkékült, majd összesett a szőnyegen...


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*vicc*

- Tengerparton van egy kő. A kövön ül egy nő. Míg a nő mormolja imáját, a tenger hulláma nyaldossa a térdét.
- De Pistike, ez nem is rímel.
- Nyugi-nyugi, semmi aggály, lesz majd rím, ha jő a dagály!


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*vicc*

Béluci büszkén mondja a mamájának:
- Anya! Öt legyet ütöttem le az előbb. Két hímet és három nőstényt.
- Ezt meg ugyan honnan tudod ilyen pontosan?
- Egyszerű. Kettő az asztalon ült, három a tükör előtt.


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*vicc*

- Az én bácsikám pap és mindenki úgy szólítja, hogy főtisztelendő úr - dicsekszik az egyik fiú a többieknek.
- Az én bácsikám pedig bíboros és eminenciás uramnak szólítják - licitál a másik.
Tromfol a harmadik srác is erre:
- Mit hencegtek? Az én nagybátyám olyan kövér, hogy ha kimegy az utcára mindenki azt mondja, hogy "Úristen!".


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*vicc*

Cseng a telefon és Móricka veszi fel a kagylót:
- Halló.
- Szervusz kisfiam, szólnál az apukádnak? Itt a főnöke beszél.
- Melyik? - kérdezi Móricka - Az a piszkos patkány, az a kövér disznó vagy az a szemét tróger?


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*vicc*

A tisztelendő úr azt kérdi Pistikétől:
- Mondd meg nekem, mi történik akkor, ha a tízparancsolatból egyet megszegünk?
- Marad kilenc...


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*vicc*

Pistike anyjának ikrei születnek. Az apa megkéri Pistikét, hogy szaladjon be az iskolába, hogy ezen a héten nem fog iskolába menni.
Mikor Pistike hazaér, kérdi az apja, hogy minden rendben volt-e.
- Igen, apa, a tanár úr pedig gratulált a picihez.
- De hát nem mondtad neki, hogy ikrek születtek?
- Nem, a másikat a következő hétre tartogattam.


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*vicc*

- Ferike, mi akarsz lenni, ha nagy leszel?
- Télen medve, nyáron tanár.


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*vicc*

- Na gyerekek, aki tud mondani egy igazi hőst, az kap egy csokit.
Karcsika jelentkezik:
- Én tudok egyet! Hunyadi János.
- Nagyon ügyes vagy! Jöjj ki, odaadom a csokit.
Karcsika kimegy, elveszi a csokit, visszamegy a helyére, majd kiveszi a padból Batman fényképét.
- Ne haragudj, Batman, de az üzlet az üzlet.

egyben a 20. "hozzászólásom", talán most már nem offolnak ki

köszönettel:
huber


----------



## gemesipeter (2011 December 27)

Köszönöm!


----------



## huber (2011 December 27)

*vicc*

- Bácsi kérem, vigyen el az iskoláig!
- Másfelé megyek.
- Annál jobb!


----------



## zsanko66 (2011 December 27)

kiss


----------



## zsanko66 (2011 December 27)

remélem ez nem zavar senkit


----------



## zsanko66 (2011 December 27)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

_*szép napot mindenkinek.*_


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

10


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

Soha ne akarj linkelni egy linknek.
Lawrence Sanders


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

A világ öt elemből áll (...): Föld, levegő, tűz, víz és süket duma.
Lawrence Sanders


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

A mérsékelt intelligenciájú ember is észreveszi azt, ami kiveri a szemét.
Pelham Grenville Wodehouse


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

A tanító megkérdi
-Ki tudná megmondani,hogy az aranyhal micsoda?
Pistike azonnal jelentkezik
Én tudom! Egy meggazdagodott szardínia.


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

Mi a neve az indiánoknál a bolondnak?Golyóstoll!


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

Föld alatt megy, búg és csikos! Mi az? Rab giliszta motorozik


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

Van a hid alatt egy szerelmes pár és egy béka. Mitől fél mind a kettő? A gólyától.


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

Mi a nő 4 kedvenc állata? Egy Jaguár a garázsban, egy Bika az
ágyban, egy Ezüstróka a nyakban, és egy Marha, aki mindezt
megveszi!


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

A pesszimista horgászik a tóparton .
Hatalmas kapása van , s kifog egy
óriási halat . Megnézi, aztán visszalöki
a vízbe .
– Miért dobtad vissza? – kérdi a kisfia .
– Úgysem hinné el senki , hogy ekkora
halat fogtam !


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

Hogy hívják a japán autószerelőt? -Cseregumi Hamaroda


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

21


----------



## 77agi (2011 December 27)

Mi a különbség az emo és a transzvesztita között??
Az EMO azt mondja :"DEPI vagyok, öngyi leszek!"
A Transzvesztita pedig: "Peti vagyok , Gyöngyi leszek!


----------



## baratok1 (2011 December 27)

*Idézet*

Azt kívánom, hogy az élet minden rezdülését felfogjam. Meglássam a játék titkait, tudjam a szabályait, tudjam a lapok értékét. Tudjam, mikor kell dobnom és mikor kell emelnem. Tudjam, mi a szavak jelentése, az érzelmek ereje, a gondolatok értelme. Felismerjem az őszinte mosolyokat. Meglássam a szemekben a szeretetet. Minden rajtam múlik!


----------



## baratok1 (2011 December 27)

*Idézet*

Életed nyitott könyv, amelyből jót vagy rosszat tanulnak az emberek.


----------



## Zsuzsi* (2011 December 27)

Ameddig el nem engeded a hiedelmeidet, meg nem tisztítod saját magadat és a téged körülvevő teret a szegénység, a nehézségek, a boldogtalanság, a magány, a kudarc energia-lenyomataitól, addig nem leszel képes bőséget, anyagi jólétet teremteni magad köré!


----------



## bmw555 (2011 December 27)

"A szabadság csak egy másik szó arra, hogy nincs már mit vesztened" 
Janis Joplin.


----------



## bmw555 (2011 December 27)

Ne ragaszkodj a haragodhoz se a fájdalmadhoz.Ezek csak elveszik az energiáid és távol tartanak a szeretettől. 

Leo Buscaglia


----------



## bmw555 (2011 December 27)

"Semmi sem teszi olyan élessé a látást, mint az irigység." /T. Fuller/


----------



## lacika06 (2011 December 27)

Egyszer volt hol nem volt ...


----------



## krixtina67 (2011 December 27)

18


----------



## krixtina67 (2011 December 27)

ha-ha


----------



## krixtina67 (2011 December 27)

"Az igazság létezik, csak hazugságot találják ki!"

Hogy ki mondta, most nem jut eszembe!


----------



## baratok1 (2011 December 27)

Georges Braque


----------



## baratok1 (2011 December 27)

*Idézet*

Az élet olyan, mint a rajzolás: néha gyorsan és határozottan kell cselekednünk, a dolgokat erélyesen kézbe vennünk, és arról gondoskodnunk, hogy a nagy vonalak villámgyorsan előttünk álljanak. Semmiféle lagymatagságnak, kételkedésnek itt nincs helye, a kéz nem remeghet, a szem nem pisloghat ide-oda, hanem egyedül csak arra irányulhat a tekintet, ami előttünk van.


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

*Én is*

beállék a sorba...


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

ez volt az első :/


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

ööö... nem az az első volt, majd a második és ez lenne a harmadik...


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

nem értem, hogy miért van erre szükség, de ez a negyedik


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

öt


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

hat


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

hét (de kínos...)


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

nyolc: három éve regisztráltam, most végig csinálom


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

hét


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

már számolni sem tudok: tíz


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

11: még 1x ennyi és akkor vajon mi lesz? :O


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

12: jajj, csak a csöppem nehogy felébredjen :/


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

13: áh, majd a huszadik után


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

14


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

15: mindjárt!!!!


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

16: már csak egy hajszál választ el


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

18: gép ismét belassult (még ez is) 8)


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

17...


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

19: és hova tűnt a 17???


----------



## Piszke anyóca (2011 December 27)

az is megvannnn... és húúúúúúúúúúúúúsz
Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit és Boldog új esztendőt kívánok!


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

A KACSA BESZÉDE

Mikor éhes, azt mondja:
- Hat hét óta nem ettem! Hat hét óta nem ettem!
Mikor enni kap:
- Bárcsak zsákom volna!


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

A KUTYA BESZÉDE
Két kutya ha összetalálkozik, az egyik elkezdi:
- Sógorrr! Mért jöttél?
A másik:
- Csontért, csontért!
- Hány fontért?
- Hat fontért! Hat fontért!
Erre összevesznek:
- Terringette! Terringette!


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

A SZARVASMARHA BESZÉDE
Mikor kihajtják a bikát, azt mondja:
- Kié ez a faluuu? Kié ez a faluuu?
A tehén ráfeleli:
- Mi-enk! Mi-enk! Mi-enk!


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

A DISZNÓK ÉS A LUDAK BESZÉDE
Mikor a disznók a csürhéről mennek haza, s üres vályút találnak, azt mondják a gazdasszony*nak:
- Rossz gazdasszony! Rossz gazdasszony!
A ludak meg a disznók körül halkan rámondják:
- Az az az, az az az!


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

EGYSZER VOLT EGY EMBER...

Egyszer volt egy ember, 
szakálla volt kender, 
bikfa tarisznyája, 
égerfa csizmája.

Közel volt a tenger, 
beleesett fejjel, 
kiapadt a tenger, 
kimászott az ember.


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

ELSZÖKÖTT A KEMENCE...

Elszökött a kemence, 
teli pogácsával, 
utána ment a bíró, 
üres tarisznyával.

Befutott a kemence, 
feneketlen tóba, 
utána ment a bíró, 
ott is van azóta.


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

A VADGALAMB BESZÉDE

Kata, süss kukut (tojást),
nekem kettőt, 
neked hármat, 
kisgyerekeknek semmit.


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

A SÁRGARIGÓ BESZÉDE

Cseresnye, meggy, dió, 
mogyoró, de jó!


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

Az embert ősidők óta erre a két kérdésre keresik a választ:

1,Ki találta fel a munkát?

2,A többiek miért nem verték agyon?


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

Ha kiélni nem tudjuk az érzéseinket a kapcsolatainkban, sokkal jobban tudjuk átélni.


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

Távcsövön keresztül bámulom az anyósom, ahogyan várja a tavaszt,... azután szép lassan meghúzom a ravaszt.


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

Az életnek a legrosszabb helyzetben is van egy szép oldala amit mi nem látunk,éppúgy mint ahogy a nap is állandóan fennt van az égen,csak nem mindig nekünk ragyog...


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

Ha úgy érzed, hogy tanácsadóra van szükséged, hogy megmondja, mit tégy, te vagy a probléma.


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

Ha a térdünk a másik irányba hajlana,akkor milyen lenne a szék???


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

Nem mindegy, hogy egyöntetű, vagy hogy ön egy tetű.


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

Nem mindegy, hogy vízibusz, vagy buzi visz.


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

Nem mindegy, hogy mire fekszel: nedves kőre vagy kedves nőre...


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

Nem mindegy, hogy a nyomodba lépnek, vagy a lépedbe nyomnak!


koszi


----------



## ivetter (2011 December 28)

Es meg egy .... valamiert nem latszik a 20 hozzaszolas meg


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

1


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

2


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

3


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

4


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

5


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

6


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

7


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

8


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

9


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

10


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

11


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

12


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

13


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

14


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

15


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

16


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

17


----------



## Kittikata (2011 December 28)

18


----------



## krifike (2011 December 28)

1


----------



## krifike (2011 December 28)

2


----------



## krifike (2011 December 28)

3


----------



## krifike (2011 December 28)

4


----------



## krifike (2011 December 28)

5


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

köszi


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

"Nehéz napról napra úgy élni, mintha valami törékeny holmival kellene bánnia az embernek. Ám amíg e törékeny holmi számomra becses, az életem továbbra is idegesen és naivan telik."
Kanehara Hitomi


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Néha csak akkor vesszük észre a meghúzott határokat, ha már átléptük őket.
A pletykafészek c. film


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Semmi a világon nem olyan szörnyű, mint egy kínos jelenet.
John Galsworthy


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Ha képes vagy arra, hogy egy tökéletesen haszontalan délutánt tökéletesen haszontalan módon tölts el, megtanultad, hogyan kell élni.
Lin Jü-tang


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Ez a legújabb kor, de sötétebb, mint régen, 
Gyilkos hajsza dúl földön és égen, 
Démonok járják őrült táncukat, 
Álszentek ígérnek boldogabb napokat.
Részletkérdés


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Ne csak számold, hanem élvezd a napokat!
Simon András


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Még a legborúsabb napon is fel szokott csillanni egy-egy kósza napsugár, és ritkán akad olyan komor napunk, amelyen ne érne valami apró öröm is minket.
Pelham Grenville Wodehouse


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Mi öröm is van abban, hogy az ember egész életében csak úgy elmegy minden mellett, semmiből ki nem veszi a részét?
Fjodor Mihajlovics Dosztojevszkij


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Mi öröm is van abban, hogy az ember egész életében csak úgy elmegy minden mellett, semmiből ki nem veszi a részét?
Fjodor Mihajlovics Dosztojevszkij


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Tudod, mi a legjobb abban, ha véget ér egy nap? Hogy másnap az egész kezdődik elölről.
Wanted c. film


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

A boldogsághoz semmi más nem kell, csak folyton megrakott tűzhely, ahol közös ételünk rotyog.
Steiner Kristóf


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Minél többet birtokolunk, annál kevesebb dolognak tudunk szívből örülni.
Steiner Kristóf


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Igenis lehet panaszkodni egy helyzetben, anélkül, hogy azon törném a fejem, mitől lehetne még rosszabb. Mindig minden lehet még rosszabb, de nem mindig érdemes ezt felemlegetni.
Erlend Loe


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Van, hogy a dolgok összejönnek, és úgy érezzük, egyedül vagyunk. Majd elmúlik, és minden visszaáll a régi kerékvágásba.
Leiner Laura


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Az emberiség égető problémáinak megoldása mindig elmarad, mert kiderül, hogy a problémák hol nem égetőek, hol nem megoldhatóak, hol nem problémák.
Faludy György


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

A dolgokat nem nehéz megcsinálni. Minden azon múlik, hogy abba az állapotba kerülj, hogy megcsinálod.
Constantin Brancusi


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

A dolgokat nem nehéz megcsinálni. Minden azon múlik, hogy abba az állapotba kerülj, hogy megcsinálod.
Constantin Brancusi


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Vannak gondolatok, amelyek annyira lekötik az embert, hogy nem is tud mással foglalkozni. És ha igyekszik is mással foglalkozni, az a gondolat lerázhatatlanul jelen van, és átsző minden egyebet...
Ladislav Fuks


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

Az egyedüllét nem azonos a magánnyal.
Osho


----------



## emő9 (2011 December 28)

A hópehely és
árnyéka találkozik
végül a földön.
Fodor Ákos


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

*20*

:d


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

19


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

18


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

17


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

16


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

15


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

14


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

13


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

12


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

11


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

10


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

+


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

8


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

7


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

Alig várom hogy leteljen a 48 órám... (ugh ez így elég hülyén hangzik) sorry


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

Már csak tizenvalamennyi hozzászólás kell...


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

Lol


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

Xd


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)




----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

X)


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

9


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

8


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

Mért kell várni 20 másodpercet, hogy üzenetet írj?


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

Pontosabban két üzenet küldése között?


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

Tök mindegy!


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

4 (asszem)


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

3


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

2


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

1


----------



## vampireboysfan (2011 December 28)

Éééés megvan!!!!


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

6


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

5


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

4


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

3


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

2


----------



## Nomicsi (2011 December 28)

1


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

*Zsuzsikám!!*

Köszi, Feri




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

trala lalala


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

Tudjátok az agymenőkért teszek mindent


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

Akkor számoljunk:1


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

" az az 8


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

ez már 9


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

ünnepelhetek HURRÁ!! HURRÁ!! HURRÁ!! HURRÁ!!

10


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

''


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

Bekell huznom a féket 
12


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

A 48 óra még soká van 
13


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

Közben vhogy eltévedtem és a sorozatok topicban bohóckodtam, baromira szégyenlem magamat.
legyen itt egy gyenge vicc

Móricka új órát kap, de az pár nap után megáll. Erre Móricka szétszedi az órát, és egy döglött hangya esik ki belőle. Felsóhajt:
- Na ja, meghalt a gépész!


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

Öreg székely meg a fia fát vágnak.
A fiú odasuhint, hát véletlenül levágja az apja lábát.
Erre az öreg:
- Áron, még egy ilyen és seggbe rúglak!
*19*


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

Repül a gólya csőrében egy öregemberrel.
Megszólal az öreg :
Te gólya ! Most őszintén ! Eltévedtünk ?

*20*


----------



## xxferi (2011 December 28)

Mit vár a szőke nő a kád mellett?
- Hogy a melegvízcsap zöldre váltson.

Minek a rövidítése a HELP?
- Hozz Egy Liter Pálinkát!

Most meg van a húsz, azért még jelkezek.

*Zsuzsikának köszi!!!*


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

Bírósági tárgyaláson kérdi a bíró a vádlottat:
- És mondja, miért lőtte le a feleségét egy nyílvesszővel?
- Mert nem akartam a gyerekeket felébreszteni.


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

Kereskedő a vevőnek:
- Na, hogy működik az általam készített egérfogó, amit tegnap vett nálam?
Vevő:
- Biztosan jól, mert ma reggel két egeret találtam az egérfogó előtt megdögölve. Valószínűleg halálra röhögték magukat, mikor meglátták a csapdáját!


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

- Mi volt ma az iskolában, kisfiam?
- Anya, ma én voltam az egyetlen aki jelentkezett, amikor a tanítónéni kérdést tett fel!
- Nagyon ügyes vagy Pistike! És mi volt a kérdés?
- Ki törte be az ablakot?


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

Megy a bácsi a szekerével a folyóparton, nem tudja hol lehet átmenni a túloldalra. Megkérdezi az arra járó rendőrt:
- Mondja, hol lehet biztonságosan átkelni a vízen?
- Tessék jönni, megmutatom, van itt egy gázló.
Vezeti a bácsit, egy idő után megáll, és mondja:
- Itt biztonságosan lehet átmenni.
Megköszöni a bácsi, és elindul, de nem sokára elsüllyed. Nagy nehezen kiúszik, és felelősségre vonja a rendőrt, mire az:
- Nem értem, pedig a kacsáknak csak derékig ér!


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

A rendőr felesége otthon van három férfival.
Mikor a férj hazajön, a három ember kimegy az erkélyre elbújni, de csak három zsákot találnak, és abba bújnak bele.
Bemegy a rendőr a felesége szobájába:
- Tudom, hogy megcsalsz, most is férfi volt nálad!
Kimegy az erkélyre meglátja a három zsákot, az egyikbe belerúg, az elkezd ugatni. - Ebben csak egy kutya van - gondolja a rendőr.
Belerúg a másikba, az elkezd nyávogni. - gondolja ez biztos csak egy macska.
Belerúg a harmadikba, semmi. Belerúg még egyet, megint semmi.
Belerúg egy k*rva nagyot, a pasi a zsákban végre megszólal:
- Krumpli vagyok, nem érted b*zdmeg, krumpli!


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

A új lelkész annyira lámpalázas volt amikor az első szentbeszédét tartotta, hogy alig tudott megszólalni. Második szentbeszédje előtt felkereste a feljebbvalóját, és megkérdezte, hogyan tudná leküzdeni idegességét. Azt a választ kapta, hogy tegyen egy kis vodkát a vízbe, és néhány korty után már mindjárt lazábban fogja tudni folytatni.
A következő vasárnap a lelkész gyakorlatba ültette a tanácsot, és úgy érezte, hogy még hatalmas égzengés közepette is tudna beszélni, egyáltalán, pompásan érezte magát. Amikor visszatért a plébániára, talált egy levelet a feljebbvalójától, amely a következőket tartalmazta:
"Kedves Testvérem!
1. Legközelebb kortyokat igyon, és ne döntse le egyben az egészet
2. Nem teszünk jégkockát és citromkarikát a misekehelybe
3. A misekönyv nem poháralátét
4. Az oltár terítőjét nem használjuk szalvétának
5. Tíz parancsolat van és nem tizenkettő
6. Tizenkét tanítvány volt és nem tíz
7. Nem utalunk a keresztre mint arra a "nagydarab T-betűre"
8. Nem konferáljuk be Jézust és tanítványait mint "DJ JC-t és bandáját"
9. Dávid Góliátot egy parittyával győzte le és nem "lőtte szitává a rohadt seggét egy Magnum 357-essel"
10. A kígyó tekergett az almafán nem pedig az "Isten fasza"
11. Nem utalunk Júdásra mint arra "a faszfej"-re
12. A Pápa szent, nincs kigolyózva és nem nevezzük "Keresztatyának"
13. Az Atya, a Fiú és a Szent Lélek nem a Fater, a Kiccsávó és a Kriptaszökevény
14. Júdás harminc ezüst pénzen adta el Jézust és nem két fillérért, az Olajfák hegyén és nem a kínai piacon.
És egyébként is, a bűnösök a pokolra mennek és nem a büdös picsába.


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

A kis Zsófika nem túl jeles tanuló, különösen hittanból gyenge. Egyik nap éppen hittanórán ülnek, amikor a tanár feltesz neki egy kérdést:
- Na, Zsófia, meg tudod mondani, ki teremtette a világot?
Zsófika gondterhelten ül a helyén, emlékei között kutat, de nem nagyon talál, amikor a mögötte levő padban Pistike megszúrja egy tűvel.
- Úristen! - ugrik fel Zsófika.
- Kitűnő - mondja elégedetten a tanár. Kicsit később újabb kérdést tesz fel a kislánynak:
- És hogyan hívják a Megváltót, Isten fiát?
Pistike ismét beledöfi a tűt Zsófikába.
- Jézus! - ugrik fel ismét a lány.
- Helyes a válasz - dicséri meg a tanár. - És azt is meg tudod mondani, mit mondott Éva Ádámnak, amikor megszületett a huszonharmadik gyerekük? Pistike ismét megszúrja.
- Ha még egyszer belém döföd azt a micsodát, letépem a tökeidet! - kiáltja a kislány.


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

A lány bemutatja új pasiját a szüleinek, akik szívélyesen meghívják őt, vacsorázzon náluk. Leülnek az asztal köré, a kutya az asztal alatt - és elkezdenek vacsorázni. A srác egyszercsak úgy érzi, muszáj eleresztenie magát - tartja-tartja, de nem megy tovább, fingik egy nagyot.
- Buksi! - kiált fel az apa összevont szemöldökkel, és a pasinak hatalmas kő esik le a szívéről, hogy mindenki azt hiszi, a kutya volt az.
Esznek tovább, de egy idő után megint érzi a kínzó ingert - ha egyszer bejött, most is bejön, gondolja, és elfingja magát.
- Buksi! - hörren fel ismét az apa. Esznek tovább, és a fickó kis idő múlva úgy érzi, megint kell, és most már viszonylag fesztelenül ereget egyet. Erre az apa:
- Buksi, most már tényleg menj el az asztal alól, mert ez a fickó még a végén rádszarik!


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

Juliska, a gyönyörű fiatal lány kapál a TSZ földjén. Arra megy Jancsi és megszólítja:
- Te Julis, olyan gyönyörű vagy, úgy megfognám azokat a telt kebleidet.
- Mégis mit képzelsz, Jancsi!
- Te Julis, adok 5000 Forintot, ha megfoghatom!
- Hát, ha adsz 5000 Forintot, akkor jól van.
Jancsi adja a pénzt, megtörténik a dolog.
Jancsi folytatja:
- Olyan kívánatos vagy, megsimogatnám ott a lábad között, adok megint 5000 Forintot!
- Ha adsz 5000 Forintot, akkor jól van, csak gyere menjünk oda a bokorba.
Jancsi adja a pénzt, megsimogatja, és folytatja tovább:
- Te Julis, mostmár annyira kívánlak, úgyis itt vagyunk a bokorban, adok 30000 Forintot, ha magamévá tehetlek.
- Jól van akkor, ha adod a pénzt.
Megtörténik a dolog. Jancsi megszólal:
- Na jól van, mostmár megyek.
Juliska megigazítja a szoknyáját és folytatja a kapálást.
Nem sokkal később arrajön a TSz-elnök:
- Juliska, láttad erre a Jancsit?
- Igen, láttam.
- Kiküldtem vele a fizetésedet, odaadta?


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

A tanárnéni bejelenti, hogy holnap tanfelügyelő bácsi fog jönni és kérdezgetni fogja a gyerekeket. Tesznek is egy próbát:
- Ferike, neked mi a kedvenc állatod?
- A kutya
- És miért a kutya a kedvenced?
- Mert szép fehérek a fogai.
- És miért szépek a fogai?
- Mert Darlingot eszik.
- Ügyes!
- És neked Marcsika mi a kedvenc állatod?
- A cica.
- És miért a cica a kedvenc állatod?
- Mert szép fényes a szőre.
- És miért szép fényes a szőre?
- Mert mindig kikefélem.
- Ügyes!
- És neked mi a kedvenc állatod Móricka?
- A lepényhal.
- És miért a lepényhal a kedvenced?
- Mert szép lapos.
- És miért szép lapos?
- Mert megkúrta a bálna.
- Enyje, Móricka találj ki valami mást!
Másnap jön a tanfelügyelő bácsi, Mórickához érkezik. A tanárnő tiszta ideg.
- És neked mi a kedvenc állatod Móricka?
- A varangyosbéka.
A tanárnő szívéről hatalmas kő esik le.
- És miért a varangosbéka a kedvenc állatod?
- Mert szép nagy gülü szemei vannak.
- És miért vannak szép nagy gülü szemei?
- Mert látta, hogy a bálna megkúrta a lepényhalat.


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

Az idős kis hölgy egy nap bement a kanadai nemzeti bankba egy táskányi pénzzel. Ragaszkodott hozzá, hogy a bank elnökével kíván beszélni számlanyitással kapcsolatban, mondván: "Sok pénzről van szó!"
Kevés hümmögés és hezitálás után a bank személyzete odakísérte az elnök irodájához az asszonyt. Az elnök megkérdezte, mennyit is szándékozik a bankban letétbe helyezni.
- 165.000 dollárt - felelte a hölgy, és a táskájából kiborította a pénzt az íróasztalra.
Az elnök természetesen rögtön kíváncsi lett, honnan származik a pénz, és megkérdezte:
- Asszonyom, meglepett mekkora összegű készpénzzel rendelkezik... Megtudhatnám, honnan van a pénz?
- Fogadésokból - felelte az asszony.
- Miféle fogadásokból? - kérdezte az elnök.
- Hát, például fogadok Önnel 25.000 dollárba, hogy az Ön heréi szögletesek. - felelte az idős hölgy.
- Hahaha - nevetett az elnök. - Ez egy idióta fogadás. Ilyen fogadást az életben nem nyerhet meg.
- Tartja esetleg a fogadást? - kérdezte kihívóan a hölgy.
- Persze! Fogadok 25.000 dollárba, hogy a heréim nem szögletesek!
- Mivel jelentős összegről van szó - mondta az idős hölgy - lehetséges, hogy holnap reggel 10 órára visszatérjek az ügyvédemmel, mint tanúval?
- Természetesen - felelte az elégedett elnök.
Aznap este az elnök rendkívül ideges volt a fogadás miatt, jelentős időt töltött a tükör előtt, ellenőrizve golyóit, forgatva jobbra - balra, újra meg újra. Gondosan ellenőrizte mindaddig, amíg teljességgel meg nem győződött arról, hogy semmiképp sem lehetnek szögletesek a golyói, és meg fogja nyerni a fogadást.
Másnap reggel pontosan 10 órakor az idős kis hölgy megjelent az elnök irodájában az ügyvédjével. Bemutatta az ügyvédet az elnöknek, majd megismételte a fogadást:
- 25.000 dollárt arra, hogy az elnök golyói szögletesek!
Az elnök elfogadta a fogadást, majd a hölgy megkérte, hogy vesse le a nadragját, hogy mindannyian láthassák. Az elnök megtette. A kis idős hölgy egész közelről rámeredt a herékre, majd megkérdezte, hogy lehet-e megfognia?
- Nos, rendben - felete az elnök. - 25.000 dollár nagy pénz, és szeretném, ha abszolút biztos lenne a dolgában.
Ekkor vette észre, hogy a hölgy ügyvédje csendben elkezdi verni a fejét a falba.
- Mi a fene van az ügyvédjével?- kérdezte az elnök.
- Semmi - felelte a hölgy. - Kivéve azt, ahogy tegnap fogadtam vele 100.000 dollárba, hogy ma reggel 10 órakor a kanadai nemzeti bank elnökének a golyói a kezemben lesznek.


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

Japán turista beszáll egy taxiba Budapesten, és ad egy csomó pénzt a taxisnak, hogy körbevigye a városban.
Mennek a rakparton, egyszercsak megkérdezi a japán:
- Ez mi? - mutat a várra.
- Ez a Budai vár.
- És meddig épült?
- 50 évig. - válaszolja a taxis.
- Nálunk egy ilyet 10 év alatt felhúznának - mondja a japán.
A sofőr morgolódik egyet de nem szól semmit.
Kis idő múlva jön az újabb kérdés:
- Na és ez mi?
- Ez a Lánchíd - válaszol a taxis.
- És ez meddig épült?
- 7 évig - jön a felelet.
- Nálunk egy ilyet 1,5 év alatt felhúznának. - büszkélkedik a japán turista.
A taxisnak kezd vörösödni a feje, de nem szól semmit.
Öt perc múlva megérkeznek a Parlament elé és a japán rögtön kérdezi:
- Ez mi?
- Mit tudom én, tegnap még nem volt itt!


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

Iskolában a gyerekek az uborkáról tanulnak. A tanárnő felrajzol egy uborkát a táblára mire az osztály elkezd hangosan röhögni a tanárnő bepipul és rászól Mórickára:
- Szerinted mit rajzoltam a táblára?
- Egy f*szt!
A tanárnő teljesen elképed és rohan az igazgatóhoz, hogy odahívja. Az igazgató bemegy az osztályba:
- Gyerekek mi ez a rendbontás és ki rajzolta ezt a f*szt a táblára?


----------



## Tibcsi220 (2011 December 28)

Bocsi, ha néha vulgáris volt, de megkövetelte a történet.


----------



## dawn** (2011 December 29)

Kedves adminisztrátorok!! 
Első sorban gratulálni szeretnék az oldalhoz.. Az én otthonomtól messze élnek akiket összehoz ez a fórum.. Úgy gondolom hasznos olvsagani valót találok a hozzászólásokban..


----------



## dawn** (2011 December 29)

Rengeteg fórumot böngészek amikor felvetődik bennem egy új kérdés..


----------



## dawn** (2011 December 29)

De ilyen önzetlen könyveket szerető felhasználó csoportot még nem találtam..


----------



## dawn** (2011 December 29)

Nekem az egész családom falja a könyveket.. A középső gyerkőc egy iskolai felmérőben azt karikázta be , hogy 6000-nél több könyvünk van..


----------



## dawn** (2011 December 29)

Nem hittek neki


----------



## dawn** (2011 December 29)

Pedig igaz... És amiért rátok találtam?


----------



## dawn** (2011 December 29)

Azok a KÖNYVEK!!!


----------



## dawn** (2011 December 29)

De beleolvastam mindenbe ha már itt járok!!! És megfogott.. Így ha van időm.. Többször erre nézek majd..


----------



## Katniss_ (2011 December 29)

n


----------



## Icus521 (2011 December 29)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit.


----------



## Icus521 (2011 December 29)

Buék


----------



## Icus521 (2011 December 29)

Jó böngészést.


----------



## Icus521 (2011 December 29)

Kellemes időtöltést.


----------



## prigo (2011 December 29)

*csak három*

f


----------



## prigo (2011 December 29)

*v*

2


----------



## prigo (2011 December 29)

*forma*

1


----------



## prigo (2011 December 29)

*zéró*

ez itt a föld


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 29)

Haho, jöttem gyűjtögetni


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

A1


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

K2


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

Z3


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

H4


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

U5


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

T6


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

R7


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

A8


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

J9


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

T10


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

E11


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

L12


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

Q13


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

M14


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

végre be tudtam lépni


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

és elindítottam a húsz hozzászólást-2.


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

B15


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

már rég nézeget hogy lehetne bekerülni-3.


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

köszönöm a segítséget-4.


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

hogy minél hamarabb le is tudjak tölteni-5.


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

A16


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

lehet hogy még számolni is fogok-6.


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

most kezdem a számolást-7.


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

8


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

Huh 17


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

9


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

10


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

11


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

Huha 18


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

tanulom a számolást megint 12


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

ígérem soha többé nem csinálok ilyen butaságot 13.


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

csak végre egyszer benn legyek 14.


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

19


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

és tudjak tölteni 15.


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

mert ezt az oldalt minden keresésnél megtaláltam valami érdekessel 16.


----------



## Firvingi (2011 December 29)

20


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

eggyel közelebb a húsz "butaságos" hozzászóláshoz 17.


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

de köszönet azoknak akik megadták ezt a húsz hozzászólásos lehetőséget 18.


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

még kettő , de remélem minden témát enged most már tölteni 19.


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

köszönöm és majd jövök most már remélhetőleg "értelmesebb" 20. hozzászólásokkal


----------



## dcsill (2011 December 29)

inkább még egy , mert nem tudom hogy nem számoltam e el, de látom vannak itt mások is akik számolnak és számolnak, még egyszer köszi


----------



## Loliensee (2011 December 29)

55


----------



## Loliensee (2011 December 29)

3


----------



## Loliensee (2011 December 29)

7


----------



## Loliensee (2011 December 29)

20


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

:d


----------



## Loliensee (2011 December 29)

101


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

:77::!:kiss<?


----------



## Loliensee (2011 December 29)

100000


----------



## Loliensee (2011 December 29)

500000


----------



## hanna_f (2011 December 29)

Nagyon szeretnék engedélyt kapni a letöltéshez.. Akár milyen könyvet keresek mindig ide lyukadok ki..
Klassz ez az oldal..


----------



## hanna_f (2011 December 29)

Nagyon szeretném megszerezni a jogosultságot a könyvek le és feltöltéséhez!! De hiába szereztem meg a 20 hozzászólást nem sikerül


----------



## zazazi (2011 December 29)

Nekem 5 kell, azt hiszem


----------



## zazazi (2011 December 29)

Már majdnem egy éve regisztráltam.


----------



## zazazi (2011 December 29)

de még nem töltöttem le semmit


----------



## zazazi (2011 December 29)

most is csak hangoskönyvet szeretnék


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris egyszer eldobott egy gránátot, és megölt 50 embert.... mielőtt a gránát felrobbant volna


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris tud kört rajzolni. Vonalzóval.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris-nak van 2 PitBull-ja 3 Dobermann-ja és egy Rottweiler-e. A kapura mégis az van kiírva "Vigyázat Chuck Norris".


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris egyszer megdöntötte a szárazföldi sebességrekordot egy biciklivel, aminek le volt esve a lánca, és hiányzott a hátsó kereke.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Amikor Chuck Norrist műtik, az orvosokat kell érzésteleníteni.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris tudja, hogy hol van két párhuzamos egyenes metszéspontja.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Néhány fiú bele tudja pisilni a nevét a hóba. Chuck Norris a betonba is.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris egy zongorával is tud hegedülni.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

A Halálnak egyszer Chuck-Norris-közeli élménye volt.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris egy zsinór nélküli telefonnal is képes megkötözni.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Amikor Chuck Norris megszületett, csak az orvos sírt fel. Meg sem próbálta megcsapkodni az újszülöttet.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris egyszer pofánrúgott egy biztosítási ügynököt. A telefonon keresztül.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norrist csak egyes szám negyedik személyben lehet emlegetni.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris már kétszer körbebiciklizte a világot. A szobabiciklijével.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Ha Chuck Norris hagymát vág, akkor a hagyma könnyezik.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris volt az első aki farkas szemet nézett az ipari lézerrel!


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

A kisgyerek benéz az ágy alá, nincs e ott a mumus. A mumus benéz az ágy alá, nincs-e ott Chuck Norris.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris képes körzővel négyszöget rajzolni.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris tud nyitott szemmel tüsszenteni, valamint a könyökét is meg tudja nyalni.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Ha Batman és Darth Vader összecsapna, a győztes Chuck Norris lenne.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Sok gyerek hord Superman-pizsamát. Superman Chuck Norris-pizsamát hord.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris egyszer Big Mac-et kért egy Burger Kingben. És kapott.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Amikor Bruce Banner bekattan, Hulkká változik. Amikor Hulk bekattan, Chuck Norrisszá változik.


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

A Sherman tankot eredetileg Norris tanknak hívták, de Chuck Norris úgy döntött, nem elég kemény ahhoz, hogy viselhesse a nevét. A hadsereg ezért gyorsan átnevezte a tankot és megígérte, hogy kifejleszt egy fegyvert, ami méltó a névre. Máig nem létezik ennyire kemény fegyver.


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris pacalból is tud buborékot fújni.


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

Érdekes ez a 20 hozzászólás kötelezettsége...


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Chuck Norris fejből tudja az Internetet.


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

Még nem láttam máshol ilyet


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

Vajon mi lehetett a célja a kitalálójának?


----------



## WTomi17 (2011 December 30)

Luke Skywalker igazi apja Chuck Norris.


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

De nagyon köszönöm a témaindítónak a lehetőséget


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

Nagyon sokunknak megkönnyítette a dolgát!


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

Köszönjük!


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

De mivel mások is olvasgathatják a korábbi hozzászólásokat, és ők ne unatkozzanak...


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

... írok pár viccet is...


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

szóval...


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

Székely bácsi sakkozik a lovával. 
[FONT=&quot] Ezt látva átszól a szomszéd:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
- A csudába, magának ilyen okos lova van?
Mire a székely gúnyosan:
- Ez okos? 4:2-re vezetek.[/FONT]


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

[FONT=&quot]A vonaton odaszólnak a székelynek:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
- Bácsi, húzza fel az ablakot, mert künn hideg van.
A székely felhúzza, de nem tudja megállni szó nélkül:
- No, most künn meleg van - e?

[/FONT]


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

[FONT=&quot]Két szomszédasszony összefut a folyosón, az egyik 
kicsit rosszmájúan[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
megjegyzi:
- Képzelje szomszédasszony, tegnap lent voltunk a Balatonon, és a strandon a maga férjét láttam egy feltűnően csinos fiatal lánnyal.
- Nézze szomszédasszony, a férjem már elmúlt 35 éves, hát csaknem mászkálhat a strandon kislapáttal meg vödörrel?

[/FONT]


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

[FONT=&quot] *Az anyai ösztön *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Egy egyetemista srác meghívja ebédre az anyját az albérletbe,ahol lakik. Az ebédnél ott van a fiú lakótársa is, egy gyönyörű lány. Az anya folyton ezt a lányt figyeli, és gyanítja, hogy valami viszonyuk is lehet. Amikor vége az ebédnek már egész biztos benne, hogy több van közöttük, mint egyszerű szobatársi kapcsolat. A srác szinte olvas anyja gondolataiban:
- Hidd el anya, tudom, mire gondolsz, de nincs közöttünk a világon semmi, mi csak lakótársak vagyunk!
Kb egy hétre rá a lány gyanakvóan megy a sráchoz:
- Egy hete, mióta az anyád itt járt, nem találom a szép ezüst merőkanalat.
- Nem tudom elhinni, hogy ő lett volna, de azért most írok neki egy levelet, csak hogy biztos legyek benne.
Így a fiú leül az asztalhoz és írja a levelet: "Kedves Anya!Nem mondom, hogy te vitted volna el az ezüst merőkanalat a lakásunkból, és azt sem mondom, hogy nem te voltál. De tény, hogy hiányzik azóta, hogy te itt jártál ebédelni."
Néhány napra rá megérkezik az anyja válasza:"Kedves Fiam!Nem mondom, hogy te lefeküdtél azzal a lánnyal, de azt sem mondom, hogy nem. De tény, hogy ha ő a saját ágyában aludna, akkor mostanra már régen megtalálta volna azt a merőkanalat. Anyád"[/FONT]


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

[FONT=&quot] Két szőke beszélget:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
- Ma voltam terhességi teszten.
- És nehezek voltak a kérdések?[/FONT]


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

[FONT=&quot] - Nem megyek többet iskolába.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
- Miért?
- Mert olvasni nem tudok, beszélgetni meg nem hagynak.[/FONT]


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

[FONT=&quot]Egy igazi apuka:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Egy férfi bemegy az óvodába, és azt mondja:
- Jöttem a gyerekemért..
- Hogy hívják?
- Nem mindegy? Holnap úgyis visszahozom.[/FONT]


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

[FONT=&quot]A japánok terveztek egy nyomozó-robotot, ami elkapja a tolvajokat. Be is[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
vetették három országban.
- Japánban öt perc alatt elfogtak 100 tolvajt.
- Az Egyesült Államokban öt perc alatt elfogtak 200 tolvajt.
- Romániában öt perc alatt ellopták a robotot.

[/FONT]


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

[FONT=&quot] - Apa, az ott egy halászhajó?[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
- Nem, kisfiam, az egy yacht.
- És hogy kell írni, j-vel vagy y-nal? És h-val vagy ch-val?
- Jobban megnézve mégiscsak halászhajó...

[/FONT]


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

[FONT=&quot]Nem szégyen a kopaszság. A szép arcnak kell a hely.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

[FONT=&quot] A kis csiga kérleli a mamáját:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
- Hadd szaladjak át az úttesten!
- Most nem lehet! Két óra múlva jön a busz.[/FONT]


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

[FONT=&quot] - Apuci, miért kukorékolnak a kakasok már kora hajnalban?[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
- Tudod fiam - válaszol az apa -, sietniük kell, ha valami mondanivalójuk
van, mert aztán felébrednek a tyúkok is!

[/FONT]


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

[FONT=&quot] - Ez a maguk csigapástétoma tényleg csigából van?[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
- Igen.
- És csak csigából?
- Hát, most hogy így rákérdezett, őszintén megmondom, teszünk bele disznót is.
- Mennyit?
- Fele-fele: egy csiga, egy disznó.

[/FONT]


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

Remélem, tetszettek


----------



## Ezüstfarkas (2011 December 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

'reggelt!


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

négy


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

Ezüstfarkas írta:


> Nagyon sokunknak megkönnyítette a dolgát!


 Az kétségtelen, bár legfeljebb időhúzás miatt kell, h ne rögtön regelés után legyél teljes jogú tag.


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

6


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

7


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

8


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

9


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

- Mi a www az internetes cím előtt?
-Wait, wait, wait.


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

- Hogyan lehet felismerni egy Internet kalózt? 
- Webhely van az arcán.


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

Az őskori barlang előtt a tűznél ott ül az ősfiú meg az ősleány, és a csillagokat nézik a tiszta égen. Azt mondja gyöngéden a leány:
- Édes szerelmem, mondj nekem valami olyat, amit még soha senkitől sem hallhattam.
Mire az ősember gyöngéden:
- Internet.


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

A vállalat igazgatója bemegy egy számítógép szaküzletbe. Egy edeje nézegeti a legmodernebb számítógépeket, mire az eladó megszólítja::
- Uram, ez a kiváló teljesítményű számítógép akár a felére rövidítheti a munkanapját!
- Hmmmm..ez valóban jól hangzik... Kérem csomagoljon be kettőt!


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

Egyszer volt egy fiatal férfi, aki a világ legnagyobb írója szeretett volna lenni.
Amikor megkérdezték mit ért ezen, azt válaszolta:
- olyan dolgokat akarok írni, amit az egész világ olvasni fog,
- olyat, amire az emberek valódi érzelmekkel reagálnak,
- olyat, amelytől sikítani, sírni, a fájdalomtól és dühtől ordítani fognak.
Kívánsága teljesült, most a Microsoftnál dolgozik, hibaüzeneteket ír.


----------



## ben262 (2011 December 30)

Miért van szükség a 20 hozászolásra?


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

"Az a baj az Interneten terjedő idézetekkel, hogy nem tudod róluk megállapítani, valódiak-e." /Petőfi Sándor/


----------



## ben262 (2011 December 30)

Tetszik


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

ben262 írta:


> Miért van szükség a 20 hozászolásra?


Időtöltés


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

Ellesett beszélgetés egy 8 éves kisfiú és 5 éves húga között...

A kislány így szól a bátyjához:
- Gyere, segíts felinstallálni ezt a játékot!
Mire a fiú:
- De buta vagy! Nem tudsz installálni?
Válasz: 
- Az installálás már megy, csak olvasni nem tudok!


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

- Mi 8 hobbit?
- ???
- Egy hobbájt.


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

Két informatikus beszélget:
- Képzeld, tegnap az éjszakai klubban megismerkedtem egy csinos szőke nővel.
- Szerencsés fickó!
- Felhívtam a lakásra, ittunk egy kicsit, átöleltem...
- És aztán, mi volt még?
- Egyszer csak azt mondja: "vetkőztess le!"
- Nahát...
- Levettem a szoknyáját, aztán a bugyiját is, aztán lefektettem a notebook mellé, az asztalra...
- No, csak vettél egy notebookot? Milyen processzorral?


----------



## ben262 (2011 December 30)

Kedves csak lehetne kevesebb :smile:


----------



## jasmine35 (2011 December 30)

Két ördög találkozik. Az egyik vidám a másik szomorú. A vidám megkérdezi a szomorút.
- Miért vagy szomorú?
- Az utóbbi időben sok gondot okoznak nekünk a halott programozók.
- Miféle gondokat?
- Például tegnap az egyik láncfűrésszel a fél részleget likvidálta, mire sikerült neki megmagyarázni, hogy ez nem a DOOM folytatása.


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

köszi


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

Búék!!!!


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

még 17 hozzászólás szükséges


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

már csak 16


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

még 15


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

14


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

13


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

12


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

11


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

már csak 10 kell


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

9


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

8


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

7


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

már csak 6


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

még kell 5


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

már csak 4


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

még kell 3


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

még 2


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

már csak 1


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

köszi meg van a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

meg van a 20 és nem enged be. miért? valamit elrontottam?


----------



## nyendre (2011 December 30)

még várnom kell 20 percet, hogy aktiv legyen a hozzászólásom


----------



## pusztaiagi (2011 December 30)

Sziasztok, király az oldal.


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

első hozzászólás!


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

második


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

harmadik


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

negyedik


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

5


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

hatolok


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

oktáv


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

nyóc


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

3x3


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

10


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

tizenegy


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

tucat hozzászólás


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

szerencsétlen szám


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

10+4


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

5x3


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

tizen6


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

10hét


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

mindgyá jó


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

egy hilyán ugye


----------



## Steeve.adamson (2011 December 30)

20!
Sok sikert az oldalhoz! Remek hely!


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 31)

Buék!


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 31)

Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 31)

B.u.é.k!


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 31)




----------



## abczola (2011 December 31)

Buék !


----------



## abczola (2011 December 31)

Boldog Új évet!


----------



## abczola (2011 December 31)

Még boldogabb új évet!


----------



## abczola (2011 December 31)

Mindenkinek Boldog új évet !


----------



## abczola (2011 December 31)

Sikerekben gazdag új évet!


----------



## abczola (2011 December 31)

ÉS még minden szépet mindenkinek!


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

*1*

1


----------



## kasmat (2011 December 31)

2


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

2


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

3


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

4


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

Most tényleg el kell számoljak húszig?


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

6


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

7


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

8


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

9


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

10


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

11


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

12


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

13


----------



## kasmat (2011 December 31)




----------



## kasmat (2011 December 31)

húsz


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

14


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

15


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

16


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

17 (


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

18 már csak 2


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

19 aki ezt kitalálta, ...


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

Na bent vagyok, mindenkine BUÉK!!!


----------



## furcatus (2011 December 31)

Már csak két napot kell várni.


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

*Elég nehezen jöttem rá...hogy hogyan működik az oldal*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

*Még 18 üzit kell írnom...*



Szugya írta:


>


 Miről is írjak? Szilveszter van, én meg jó ideje azzal szórakozom,hogy jussak be végre eere az oldalra!


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

*még 17*



Szugya írta:


> Miről is írjak? Szilveszter van, én meg jó ideje azzal szórakozom,hogy jussak be végre eere az oldalra!


Meglesz ez, csak nehezen. Most csak az jut eszembe,hogy


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

*16*



Szugya írta:


> Meglesz ez, csak nehezen. Most csak az jut eszembe,hogy


ember küzdj, és bízva bízzál!


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

*15*



Szugya írta:


> ember küzdj, és bízva bízzál!


 És én küzdök...


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

*14*



Szugya írta:


> És én küzdök...


nagyon


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

Szugya írta:


> nagyon


iszonyatosan


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

Szugya írta:


> iszonyatosan


folyamatosan


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

Szugya írta:


> folyamatosan


hol tartok?


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

Szugya írta:


> hol tartok?


segítség!


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

Szugya írta:


> segítség!


na még 9


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

Szugya írta:


> na még 9


 és még 8


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

szugya írta:


> és még 8


 7


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

szugya írta:


> 7


6


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

szugya írta:


> 6


 5


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

szugya írta:


> 5


 4


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

szugya írta:


> 4


3


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

szugya írta:


> 3


2


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

*Na végre! Megcsináltam!*

:d


szugya írta:


> 2


----------



## Szugya (2011 December 31)

*Hová lett a 20.?*



Szugya írta:


> 2


 Eltünt a 20. hozzászólásom, valaki?


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba1


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba2


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba3


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba4


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba5


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba6


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba7


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba8


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba9


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba10


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba11


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba12


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba13


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba14


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba15


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba16


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba17


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba18


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba19


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

próba20


----------



## rika232 (2012 Január 1)

Na egy ráadás:
Próba21


----------



## kerika1027 (2012 Január 1)




----------



## kerika1027 (2012 Január 1)

Abc


----------



## kerika1027 (2012 Január 1)

ABc


----------



## kerika1027 (2012 Január 1)

Buék!


----------



## kerika1027 (2012 Január 1)

2012


----------



## kerika1027 (2012 Január 1)

....


----------



## eszperente (2012 Január 1)

bujjék!!


----------



## eszperente (2012 Január 1)

én bújtam


----------



## banyaiviko (2012 Január 2)

Happy new year


----------



## banyaiviko (2012 Január 2)

Buék


----------



## pusztaiagi (2012 Január 2)

Boldog új évet mindenkinek!


----------



## pusztaiagi (2012 Január 2)

Buék


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

Pf 2012


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

"Életed szerencséje gondolataid milyenségétől függ." /Marcus Aurelius/


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

"Az élet nem megoldandó probléma, hanem megtapasztalandó valóság." /Buddha/


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

"Az értelem formálja az embert, az érzés vezeti." /Rousseau/


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

"Egy csepp szeretet több egy óceánnyi értelemnél." /Pascal/


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

"Jól csak a szívével lát az ember. Ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan." /Saint-Exupéry/


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

"A véletlen az az álarc, amelyet Isten vesz fel, ha inkognitóban akar maradni." /Albert Schweitzer/


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

Az a drága, ami többe kerül, mint amennyit ér.


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

A vágy mindent virágba borít; a birtoklás elfogyaszt és szürkévé tesz. /Tony Parsons/


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

Beletörődni valamibe és elfogadni valamit, az nem ugyanaz.


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

Az embereknek nem kiérdemelniük kell a kedvességet. Kiérdemelni a gonoszságot kell.


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

Az okos sólyom elrejti karmait. /Susan Barker/


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

Amiben nincs misztikum, abban nincs vonzerő.


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

Nekünk kell a változássá lennünk, amit a világban látni akarunk. /Gandhi/


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

A találkozások megvárnak, de a legtöbbször éppen mi nem hagyjuk, hogy valóra váljanak. /Paulo Colelho/


----------



## safi53 (2012 Január 2)

De szeretnék gazdag lenni,
Egyszer libasültet enni,
Jó ruhába járni kelni,
S öt forintér kuglert venni.
De szeretnék gazdag lenni,
Egyszer libasültet enni,
Jó ruhába járni kelni,
S öt forintér kuglert venni.

J.A.


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

Nincsen olyan kevéske, melyben ne lehetne a legtöbbre lelni.


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

Konfliktushelyzetben ne a győzelemre törekedjünk, hanem a megoldásra.


----------



## safi53 (2012 Január 2)

Dagassz gázlángnál kenyeret,
vagy égess lukas, vörös téglát;
törje kapa a tenyered;
áruld magad, míg leng a szoknyád;
feküdj hanyatt és deszkázz aknát;
cipelj zsákot a piacon;
tanulj, vagy ne tanulj ki szakmát –
itt állsz és ott ül a haszon.
J.A.


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

Az árnyék mindig az ember előtt vagy mögött van, sosem rajta.


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

Nem feltétlenül a legsürgősebb dolgok a legfontosabbak. /Gary Chapman/


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

Az olyan fegyvert, amellyel nem tudsz bánni, rendszerint ellened fordítják. /Kerstin Gier/


----------



## safi53 (2012 Január 2)

Sokan voltak és körülvettek
álmomban engem s kinevettek:
“Hehe, hát ennél van a kincs
ami nincs!”
József Attila


----------



## csikasz69 (2012 Január 2)

Bingo :777:


----------



## bdzl (2012 Január 2)

Boldog új évet kívánok én is mindenkinek!


----------



## bdzl (2012 Január 2)

Valami hiba lehet a rendszerben, mert már 22 üzenetem van, de még mindig nem érem el, amit szeretnék.


----------



## bdzl (2012 Január 2)

Ja, azt nem írtam, hogy már rég eltelt 48 óra a regisztrációm óta.


----------



## bdzl (2012 Január 2)

Na, de majd most a 25. után!


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

kiss


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

:55:


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

abcd


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

gfhfd


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

dgddh


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

hzfgjgfj


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

dfhfhf


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

njfgn fg


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

bhfgbh


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

hg


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

gdg


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

gdgdg


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

Vbv


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

Jhmh


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

gfgd


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

gh


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

ggdg


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

gggb


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

hfgh


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

g


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

"Sose légy szomorú, csak a jókedv vezéreljen..."


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

"Kerüljön a balsors, üldözzön a szerencse..."


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

"A szív jósága olyan mint a nap melege: életed ad..."


----------



## kacsafejsze (2012 Január 2)

gfg


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

Lesz majd nemsoká...


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

"Csak a jóság, a szeretet maradandó. Olyan akár a forrás: minél többet merítesz belőle annál jobban buzog..."


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

sdrt


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

De nem most.


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

" A rohanó világban megkoptak a fények, 
halványak a hitek és halványak a remények..."


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

"Nem szeretnék mást csak hinni a szóban,
őszintén szeretni és bízni a jóban..."


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

sajnos nem nyert


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

Halihó


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

Csillagfényes álmaid váljanak valóra


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

90


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

Legyen ünnep lelkednek minden nap és óra


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

Kerülje a bánat örökre el házad


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

110


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

Érjen annyi boldogság, mit ember csak kívánhat


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

8


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

Virradjon rád szép nap


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

Köszöntsön rád jó év


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

Kedves hajlékodba költözzön jó lét


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

333


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

100


----------



## szuri (2012 Január 2)

101


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

Kemence


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

Kis Bence


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

Manó


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

Nudli


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

150


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

Jancsi


----------



## rocky1 (2012 Január 2)

10


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

Hetedhét ország


----------



## rocky1 (2012 Január 2)

12


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

81


----------



## rocky1 (2012 Január 2)

14


----------



## rocky1 (2012 Január 2)

16


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

91


----------



## rocky1 (2012 Január 2)

18


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

20.


----------



## rocky1 (2012 Január 2)

20


----------



## rocky1 (2012 Január 2)

Erőlködni... csak szorulás esetén érdemes.


----------



## rocky1 (2012 Január 2)

A világ egyik legnagyobb baja, hogy az emberek túl komolyan veszik magukat.


----------



## pusztaiagi (2012 Január 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## rocky1 (2012 Január 2)

Ha ki tudjuk nevetni saját hülyeségünket, még nem lettünk teljesen hülyék.


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

1


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

2


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

3


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

4


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

5


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

6[hide][/hide]


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

7


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

8


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

9


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

10


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

11


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

12


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

13


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

14


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

15


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

16


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

17


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

18


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

19


----------



## charlito (2012 Január 3)

20:444:


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

*Köszönöm az infót...*


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

*Csak összejön a 20.))*


2012


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

*1*

Pórbálj kevesebbet töprengeni. Ez a barátom itt lent azt mondja, hogy végül elhasználjuk a bánatainkat. Valahol hiszek neki.


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

*2*

"Úgy éld minden napodat, mintha az volna az utolsó" - ezt szokták tanácsolni, de őszintén, kinek van erre energiája? Mi van, ha esik az eső, vagy ha az embernek kicsit nyomott a hangulata? Az egész valójában teljesen kivitelezhetetlen. Sokkal jobb, ha egyszerűen csak megpróbálsz jó, bátor és vakmerő lenni, és nyomot hagyni magad után a világban. Nem kell teljesen megváltoztatni a világot, csak azt a kicsit, ami körülötted van. Mondjuk változtasd meg az emberek életét a művészettel! Becsüld meg a barátaidat, maradj hű az elveidhez, élj szenvedélyesen, élj teljes és jó életet. Tapasztalj új dolgokat. Szeress és szeressenek viszont, ha lehetőséged van rá.
David Nicholls


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

*3*

Vigyázz, hogy mit kívánsz! Mindenben van turpisság.
Laurie Halse Anderson


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

*4*

Ne siess az ítéleted közzétételével. A rejtett ítélet sokszor erősebb. Irányíthatja a reakciókat, és ennek a hatása csak akkor érződik, amikor már túl késő tenni ellene.
Frank Herbert


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Sose tárgyalj reggel tíz óra előtt vagy délután négy óra után, mert vagy mohónak tűnsz, vagy kétségbeesettnek


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Légy rugalmas. Légy erős. Állj készen a változásra, az újra. Gyűjts be sok tapasztalatot, és ítéld meg őket hitünk rendíthetetlen természete alapján.


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Ne siess az ítéleted közzétételével. A rejtett ítélet sokszor erősebb. Irányíthatja a reakciókat, és ennek a hatása csak akkor érződik, amikor már túl késő tenni ellene.
Frank Herbert


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Adhatok egy jó tanácsot? Ha azt akarod, hogy beérjenek, lassíts!
Kresley Cole


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Ne tagadd a becsvágyat, de jelöld ki határait.
Márai Sándor


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Okos ember nem veti meg a tapasztaltak tanácsát.
Dáné Tibor


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Éld át a perceket úgy, hogy sosem tudhatod, mikor kell közben elbúcsúzni örökre.
Yuhki Kamatani


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Ha túl szépnek látszik, hogy igaz legyen, lépj le!
Jennifer Crusie


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Soha ne légy szakértő. Az bezár.
Frank Herbert


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Hibát elkövetni nem bűn - hibázz, amennyit csak lehet, mert így fogsz csak egyre többet érteni a világból! Csak ne kövesd el ugyanazt a hibát újra meg újra, mert az már tényleg ostobaság!
Osho


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Fogadd el úgy a világot, ahogy van! A világot nem lehet megváltani. (...) Magadat teheted csak olyanná, amilyenné akarod. Sőt, ez az egyetlen, végső és utolsó tanácsom: a rendet csakis és kizárólag magadban kell megteremtened! Ha ez sikerül, eléred az örök boldogságot.
Gaál Viktor


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Amikor gyereket nevelsz, gondolj az öregkorára.
Joseph Joubert


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Bármit tégy is az életben, az a legfontosabb, hogy olyan férfihoz menj feleségül, aki jobban szeret téged, mint te őt.


----------



## beledizs (2012 Január 3)

Légy türelmes mindenkihez, de leginkább magadhoz.
Szalézi Szent Ferenc


----------



## Pharma911 (2012 Január 3)

1


----------



## Pharma911 (2012 Január 3)

2


----------



## Pharma911 (2012 Január 3)

3


----------



## Pharma911 (2012 Január 3)

4


----------



## Pharma911 (2012 Január 3)

5


----------



## Pharma911 (2012 Január 3)

6


----------



## Pharma911 (2012 Január 3)

7


----------



## Pharma911 (2012 Január 3)

Rendkívül kreatív voltam, ezúttal is elnézést kerek mindenkitől, de ugyebár imádok olvasni...


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

A magyar nyelv szépségei
- Tiszta víz a ruhám, és ez a te lelkeden szárad!

- Mostanában a szép dús haj olyan ritka...

- Az üzleti találkozómat egy evőeszközboltnál beszéltem meg. Kések.


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

- A hóhért grimaszversenyre küldték. Eszméletlen fejeket tud vágni!

- Honnan jött ez, hogy mindent becsmérel? - Ócsáról.

- Impotens vagy? - Eddig ezt senki sem állította!
- Hogyan lehet egyszerűen repülőt hajtogatni? - Repülő, repülő, 
repülő...


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

- Kannibál harcosok kínálják egymást: "Kérsz egy katonát?"

- Egy tudóscsoport lázasan kutatja a malária ellenszerét.

- Szondi vásárláskor egy százdukátos aranytallérral fizetett, mire az 
eladó megkérdezte tőle: "Jó uram, apród nincs?"

- Tegnap a főzőversenyen a szűzérmémet fitymálták.


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

Részeg magyar szótár
Éezsör. - Szeretnék még egy (utolsó) sört kérni
N'düzed. - Kérem adjon tüzet, legyen szíves.
Gyogizsdzsaj. - - Nagyon vonzónak találom Önt, kisasszony.
Möfaszan. - Bocsánat, nem értettem amit mondott.
Huubaze. - Sajnos úgy érzem, hogy rövidesen rosszul leszek.
Jjjjjaaaa. - Meglehetősen fáradtnak érzem magam, talán jobb lenne ha valaki segítene hazamennem.
Pisaba. - Megígérem, hogy többé nem fogok ennyi alkoholt fogyasztani.
Amászikit - Legyen szíves engem is kínáljon meg a cigarettájából!
Ö'nújm. - Nem érzem jól magam.
Dedeneemá. - Köszönöm, barátom, nem kívánok több kevertet.
Hosszméső. - Hozok még sört.
Csejde. - Gyere ide barátom!
Énnemkek. - Köszönöm, nem kérek többet inni … rövidet.
Tesmonni háravn. - Elnézést, hogy megzavarom a diskurzust, de meg tudnák kérem mondani a pontos időt?
Eszökecczit. - Elszívok egy (utolsó) cigit.
Hádeteteeztígyte? - Tényleg menni készülsz?
Fiszk. - Főúr, kérem a számlámat, legyen szíves!
Itagzi. - Itt a taxim, ideje indulnom haza


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

Részeg fajták
*A bátor:*

Hajnali 3-kor totál részegen hazamegy. Felesége az ajtóban áll söprűvel a kezében, mire a pasi rákérdez:
- Takarítasz, vagy repülsz valahova?

*A rámenős:*

Hajnali 3-kor totál részegen hazamegy. Bűzlik a sok női parfümtől, az ingén rúzsfoltok láthatók. Megtapogatja a felesége fenekét és így szól:

- Te vagy a következő . . .


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

*A naiv:*

Hajnali 3-kor totál részegen hazamegy. Belép az ajtón, a felesége sodrófával várja. Mire a férj:
- Drágám, te már hajnalban sütsz?

*A pofátlan:*

Hajnali 3-kor totál részegen hazamegy. A felesége fekszik az ágyban, nem alszik…
A pali fog egy széket, s az ágya mellé ül. Az asszony kérdésére:
- Mit jelentsen ez? – a válasz…
- Az első sorban akarok ülni, amikor a cirkusz elkezdődik . . .


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

Szakácskönyv férfiaknak
1. Először is, moss kezet!
2. Igenis, moss kezet! Ez elengedhetetlen!
3. Ebben hajthatatlan vagyok: moss kezet!
4. Rendben van. Most menj a hűtőhöz, és vegyél ki 5 tojást!
5. Azt a 4 tojást, amit sikeresen kivettél a hűtőből, törd fel egy tálkába!
6. Emeld fel a tálkát a padlóról, és töröld fel a kiömlött tojást!
7. A jövőben ügyelj rá, hogy ne verj le semmit a másik kezeddel!
8. Vegyél ki a hűtőből újabb 5 tojást, és azt a négyet, ami megmaradt belőlük, törd fel egy tálkába!
9. Vegyél ki a konyhaszekrényből egy pohár lisztet és egy fél pohár cukrot!
10. Csukd be a tisztítószerek szekrényét, és nyisd ki a konyhaszekrényt!
11. Ez só. Tedd vissza a szekrénybe, és vedd ki a cukrot!
12. Próbáld a cukrot a pohárba önteni! Söpörd össze a kiömlött cukrot!
13. Vedd elő a mixert, és keverd benne a tésztát, amíg sűrű lesz!
14. Tisztítsd meg a falakat, a plafont és a padlót a tésztától!
15. Nem, ez nem elég. A kutya nyalogatja a falat. Vegyél egy kendőt, és tisztíts meg mindent!
16. Legközelebb próbáld meg óvatosabban indítani a mixert! Ez nem légpuska. Így szokták a fedelét rátenni, felülről.
17. A töltelékhez végy 10 almát, hámozd meg és vágd fel őket!
18. Tegyél ragtapaszt a sebeidre! Jegyezd meg: az almákat felvágják, nem meggyilkolják!
19. Göngyöld be az almákat a tésztába, és tedd be őket a sütőbe egy fél órára.
20. Ha fél óra múlva a tészta még nem sült meg, ez azért van, mert elfelejtetted begyújtani a sütőt. Gyújtsd be, és várj újabb fél órát!
21. Letelt a fél óra, hagyd abba a tévézést, és vedd ki a tálcát a sütőből!
22. De most már komolyan! Hagyd abba a tévézést, és vedd ki a tálcát a sütőből!
23. Vedd ki a tálcát most rögtön!!!
24. Hát ez már elégett. Most menj el a legközelebbi cukrászdába, és vegyél almáspitét.
25. Menj haza, és edd meg.
26. Előbb vedd le a csomagolást róla!


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

Amerikában megkérdezték a világ legmodernebb intelligens számítógépét,
hogy milyen lesz a világ ötven év múlva. A választ senki sem tudta
elolvasni... kínaiul volt.


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

Közvélemény-kutatók faggatják az embereket a virtuális szexről.
Megkérdezik az utca emberét:
- Magának mi a véleménye a virtuális szexről?
- A milyen szexről?
Aztán megkérdeznek egy programozót:
- Magának mi a véleménye a virtuális szexről?
- A virtuális micsodáról?


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

Örökös versenyfutás folyik a programozók és az Úristen között:
A programozók igyekeznek minél nagyobb, jobb és idióta-biztosabb programokat
létrehozni, az Úristen pedig igyekszik minél nagyobb és jobb idiótákat
produkálni. ....Egyelőre az Úristen van nyerésben.


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

Nyuszika ül az erdő szélén és gépel a számítógépén. Arra megy a Róka és
megkérdi:
- Mit csinálsz Nyuszika?
- Írom a diplomadolgozatomat.
- Na és miből írod?
- Hát, hogy hogyan védekezzenek a kis állatok a ragadozókkal szemben.
- Ne hülyéskedj Nyuszika! De te ehhez mit sem értesz!
- Ha nem hiszed Róka, gyere be velem a bokorba, mindjárt megmutatom!
Be is mennek a bokorba. Nagy csatazaj, a Róka kirepül a bozótból és
fejvesztve elrohan. Nyuszika előjön és folytatja az írást. Arra megy a
Farkas:
- Mit csinálsz Nyuszika?
- Írom a diplomámat.
- És miből?
- Hogyan védekezzenek a kis állatok a ragadozókkal szemben.
- Na ne nevettess, te ehhez nem értesz!
- Ha nem hiszed, gyere velem a bokorba, majd megmutatom!
Be is mennek a bokorba. Nagy zajjal kirepül a Farkas és elrohan.
Nyuszika folytatja a gépelést. Kisvártatva jön a Medve:
- Mit gépelsz Nyuszika?
- Írom a diplomámat.
- És milyen témából?
- Hat, hogy hogyan védekezzenek a kis állatok a ragadozókkal szemben.
- Jaj, ne röhögtess! Te ehhez nem érthetsz!
- Ha nem hiszed, gyere be velem a bokorba, megmutatom, milyen profi vagyok.
Be is mennek. Nagy csihi-puhi, kirepül a Medve a bozótból és elszalad.
Kilép a Nyuszika a bokorból, utána előjön az Oroszlán:
- Látod Nyuszika, nem megmondtam! Nem az a lényeg, hogy miből írod a
diplomádat, hanem, hogy ki a konzulensed!


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

Az öreg székely kimegy etetni a tyúkokat, aztán ahogy szórja a kukoricát,
látja, hogy a kakas nyilvánvaló célzattal fut egy tyúk után. Gondol egyet az
öreg, odadob egy marék kukoricát a kakas elé, az megáll, töpreng egy kicsit,
majd elkezd csipegetni. Ekkor az öreg leveszi a kalapját, felnéz az égre, és
megszólal:
- Édes Istenem! Add, hogy sohase legyek ennyire éhes!


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

Az útépítésen a főnök odamegy a munkásokhoz:
- Fiúk, nem érkeztek meg a lapátok.
- Sebaj, majd egymásra támaszkodunk.


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

Bemegy a kocsmába egy 16 éves fiú, és így szól a pincérnőnek:
- Kérek egy korsó sört!
A pincérnő - látva a fiú korát - megkérdezi:
- Bajba akarsz keverni?
- Talán majd később, előbb egy sört kérek.


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

Szóval bármit lehet írni a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez ide.


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

- Hogyan lehet vízzel fényt csinálni?
- Csak meg kell pucolni az ablakot...

- Mit csinál a kaméleon a sütőben?
- Beleolvad a környezetébe.

- Mit mondott a kamikáze-oktatópilóta?
- Figyeljen, mert csak egyszer mutatom meg...

- Miért nincs Romániában metró?
- Mert összeütközne az életszínvonallal!


----------



## babarczia (2012 Január 3)

hi


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

Akkor, hogy érdekesebb legyen az írogatás, megosztanék veletek pár Jean-os viccet (ezek a kedvenceim).


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

honfoglalo111 írta:


> Szóval bármit lehet írni a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez ide.




Amint látod! Valaki számokat ír, van, aki idézeteket. Én konkrétan vicceket. 

Sok siket!


----------



## babarczia (2012 Január 3)

jó ötlet volt vicceket írni ide


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Szólt valamit Jean?
- Nem szóltam uram.
- Akkor jól hallottam!


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

- Melyek a világ legbizonytalanabb állatai?
- A mitévő legyek.

- Miért piros a gólya csőre?
- Mert égett a pofája amikor téged hozott!!!

- Mit mond Kőműves Kelemen a fiának vacsora közben?
- Egyél fiam, anyád már fal.

- Hogy kell udvarolni a kancsal lánynak?
- Szemeid kereszttüzében égek.


----------



## babarczia (2012 Január 3)

jöhetnek a Jean-os viccek is


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Jean, kóstolja meg ezt a konyakot! Mit talál benne furcsának?
- Azt, hogy megkínált vele uram!


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

- Hogy kell udvarolni a félszemű lánynak?
- Gyönyörű szemednek párja nincs.

- Mi van a pap sírkövére írva?
- Tanulmányait befejezte.

- Mi az? Szem körül sok apró ételdarabka?
- Szemrehányás!

- Miben hasonlít a női mell a Martinihez???
- Egy kevés belőle, három meg sok.

- Mit fölösleges venni az anyósnak?
- Levegőt...


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Jean, vegyen fel sportcipőt!
- Miért, uram?
- Átfutjuk a mai újságokat.


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Jean, a trombita forró?
- Nem uram.
- Akkor miért fújják?


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

Na! én végeztem!

Mindenkinek jó szórakozást kívánok!


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Uram, megitta a fürdő után a narancslét?
- Nem Jean, a fürdő után már nem fért belém.


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Jean, mi ez a dubörgés a szekrényben?
- Csak a ruhák mennek ki a divatból!

XD


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Jean, miért van itt ilyen hideg?
- Mert nem tudtam hogy hazajön és csak 1 személyre fűtöttem be, uram.


----------



## babarczia (2012 Január 3)

nyelvtörők cserébe 

Egy szem rizs szem sem esett le.


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Jean, hozza a fürdőnadrágomat!
- Dehát uram, éppen az Ön esküvőjére megyünk!
- Tudom, de úszni szeretnék a boldogságban.


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Jean! Nem jó a teaszűrő, valami baj van vele!
- Majd elviszem szűrővizsgálatra, uram!


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Jean, elég a pénzünk hó végéig?
- Csak ha meggyújtom, uram.


----------



## babarczia (2012 Január 3)

Nem hallottam szebben szóló szép sípszót, mint a Szászsebesi szépen szóló szép sípszót.


----------



## babarczia (2012 Január 3)

A moszkvicsslusszkulcs az uzsis zacskóban van.


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

Ja, most olvastam egy jó viccet:

-Mit mond az udvarias Terminátor?
-Bocsánat, hogy félbeszakítottam!


----------



## babarczia (2012 Január 3)

Már ősz volt szinte, mikor egy őszinte ősz inte, hogy legyek őszinte, mert ő szinte őszinte.


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

Sárga bögre görbe bögre.


----------



## babarczia (2012 Január 3)

ez a terminátoros jó


----------



## babarczia (2012 Január 3)

Sztreccs strucc cucc


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

Az ipafai papnak fapipája van, tehát az ipafai papi pipa papi fapipa.
(ez a kedvenc nyelvtörőm)


----------



## babarczia (2012 Január 3)

Csetneki csikós itat a Tiszán. Sárga csüngős csengő cseng a csetneki csikós csengős csikaja nyakán.


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

Egy kupac csupasz kukac meg még egy kupac csupasz kukac az már két kupac csupasz kukac.


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

Van még egy terminátoros viccem:

-Mit eszik a Terminátor?
-???
-Gépsonkát!


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Jean! Miért dobta bele az órámat a gőzölgő fazékba?
- Mert fő a pontosság, uram!


----------



## babarczia (2012 Január 3)

s végül egy régi kedvencem:

*Romhányi József: A teve fohásza*


Monoton 
üget a süppedô homokon 
a sivatag lova, 
a tétova teve 
tova. 
Hátán rezegve 
mozog a 
rozoga 
kúp 
alakú púp. 
A helyzete nem szerencsés. 
Apró szemcsés 
homokkal telve 
a füle, a nyelve. 
Sóvár szemekkel kutat 
kutat. 
Még öt-hat nap 
kullog baktat. 
Az itató tava távol, 
s oly rettentô messze még az oázis. 
Erre utal az alábbi fohász is: 

- Tevék ura! 
Te tevél tevévé engem eleve, 
Teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje. 
Te terved veté a tevevedelô tavat tavaly távol, 
de tévednél, vélvén, 
vén híved neved feledve 
elvetemedve 
vádol. 
Nem! Vidd te tevelelkem hovatovább tova, 
mivel levet - vert vederbe 
feltekerve - nem vedelve 
lett betelve 
a te tevéd szenvedelme. 
Te nevedbe 
legyen eme 
neveletlen tevetetem 
eltemetve! 
S evezzevel ava teve 
levelkévét kivilevelhevelteve.​


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Mi volt ez a csoszogás, Jean?
- Kiment a cipője a divatból, uram.


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Jean, ki kopog odakint?
- Csak az eső, uram.
- Akkor engedje be, mert még elázik.


----------



## honfoglalo111 (2012 Január 3)

- Jean! Vigye le az ágyamat a pincébe!
- Miért uram?
- Mert mélyen szeretnék aludni.

Már megvannak a hozzászólásaim, további szép napot nektek!


----------



## mateottilia (2012 Január 3)

köszönöm


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*uj év*

mindenkinek boldog uj évet kivánok!


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*világvége*

szerintetek is lesz világvége??


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*buli*

ki hogy bulizott???


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*kiskutya*

van egy mini jorkim szegény beteg tudd valaki valami jo ötletett hogy tudjam meggyogyitani? epilepsziás igaz még picike lehet hogy csak hiányzik neki az anyja??segitsetek köszi


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*valóvilág*

Szerintetek ki fogja megnyerni a valovilágot ??


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*X faktor..*

Szerintetek jo hogy nem az enikö nyerte meg az x faktort?


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*Sarokba szoritva...*

Szerintem nagyon jo sorozat és nagyon izgalmas  Én nagyon szeretem.. Sok szerelmi tragédia van benne   Sajnos nem nagyon tudok már miröl irni  ...


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*Idézet *

‎"Amikor két ember a szíve mélyén egyesül, képesek megtörni a bronz vagy a vas erejét is. Amikor pedig két ember szíve mélyén megérti egymást, a nyelv, amelyen szólnak, édes lesz és lenyűgöző, mint az orchideák illata..." 


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*Idézet *

"Egyszer majd mindenki megtalálja a jobbat, az álmait, mindazt amiért és akiért élni, küzdeni érdemes. És akkor majd a múlt már csak egy emlék marad, egy gyönyörű gondolat, ami akár a jövőnk is lehetett volna..."


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*vers*

‎"Játékaidat elvehetik, ruháidat, pénzedet is elvehetik mások. De nincsen olyan hatalma a földnek, amelyik elvehetné tőled azt, hogy a pillangónak tarka szárnya van, s hogy a rigófütty olyan az erdőn, mintha egy nagy kék virág nyílna ki benned. Nem veheti el senki tőled azt, hogy a tavaszi szellőnek édes nyírfaillata van, és selymes puha keze, mint a jó tündéreknek..." *.* : )


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*vers*

‎"Kilépsz önmagadból, mindenből, megszűnnek a határok, az idő. A két test annyira összegabalyodik, hogy azt se tudod már, ki kicsoda. És mikor az édes zűrzavar odáig fokozódik, hogy azt hiszed, meghalsz, szinte meghalsz, magadra maradsz a saját testedben, de a szerelmed ott van veled. Ez kész csoda! Eljutsz a mennybe, és visszajössz élve. Megint vissza, amikor csak akarsz, azzal, akit szeretsz...!" 


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*Idézet *

"Ha nagyon pontos és figyelmes leszel, ha idejében kelsz és későn fekszel, ha sokat vagy emberek között, ha elutazol ide vagy oda, ha belépsz bizonyos helyiségekbe, végül találkozol azzal, aki vár. Természetesen tudod, hogy ez a reménykedés egészen gyermekes. Már csak a világ végtelen esélyeiben bízol. Hol keressed? S aztán, ha megtaláltad, mit mondjál neki? És mégis várod..." 


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*Idézet *

"Nincs annyi csillag az égen, amennyiszer el tudnám mondani, hogy SZERETLEK! 
Nincs annyi virág a réten, amennyit kívánhatnék néked...
Nincs a világon szebb ünneg a szerelem napjánál. ami köztünk él,
Nincs a világon olyan ember, aki jobban szeretne, mint én!
De azt tudom, hogy nem fogsz elfelejteni, mert bele véstem magam a szívedbe...!"


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*Idézet *

‎"Furcsa, hogy valaki mennyire össze tudja törni a szívedet, de te még mindig szereted azokkal az apró darabokkal..."


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*vers*

"Nem irónikus ez? Semmibe vesszük azt aki rajong értünk, de rajongunk azért aki tudomást sem vesz rólunk, azt szeretjük aki bánt minket, és azt bántjuk aki szeret..."


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*vers*

"Bárcsak vissza tudnék menni az időben arra a napra, mikor először találkoztunk...
Hogy aztán elsétálhassak melletted..."


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*vers*

Jegyezd meg jól, de ne csüggedj soha, remény, csalódás, küzdelem, bukás, sírig tartó nagy versenyfutás. Keresni mindig a jót, a szépet, s meg nem találni, ez az ÉLET..."


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*Idézet *

‎"Néha olyan jó lenne újból gyereknek lenni. Ha lehorzsolod a térded, az nem fáj annyira, mintha összetörik a szíved..."


----------



## Jkrt66 (2012 Január 3)

mihez?


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*vers*

‎"Lehet, hogy szerettél volna, ha ismertél volna. Ha ismerted volna a gondolataimat. Ha végig sétáltál volna az álmaimon és az emlékeimen. Igen, lehet, hogy szerettél volna. Ha csak rászántad volna az időt..."


----------



## anika42 (2012 Január 3)

*vers*

‎"Lehet, hogy szerettél volna, ha ismertél volna. Ha ismerted volna a gondolataimat. Ha végig sétáltál volna az álmaimon és az emlékeimen. Igen, lehet, hogy szerettél volna. Ha csak rászántad volna az időt..."


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Január 3)

Fent a lépcső tetején nincsen embert láttam én. Ma is nem volt úgy jött el, ó bár végre menne el..


----------



## kpz71 (2012 Január 3)

köszönöm ez elég pontos felvilágosítás


----------



## kpz71 (2012 Január 3)

ma remélem h jó napom lesz és sszegyülik a 20 bejegyzés


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

Az élet olyan mint egy nyári öltöny mellénye, rövid és céltalan.


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

Na már csak 17 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

*Válasz a válaszomra.*

Ez komolyan szükséges?


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

*Új üzenet*

Ok, itt egy újabb hozzászólás.


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

Próbálom minél gyorsabban


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

összeszedni


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

a


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

20


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

hozzászólást.


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

Nincs sok ötletem most, de majd igyekszem értelmesebben is hozzászólni.


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

Elég lassan megy


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

Randomize, én is


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

főleg így


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

az elején,


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

Talán még ma sikerül


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

mint még "idegen"


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

itt az oldalon.


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

Még kell 11


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

Amikor először itt jártam,


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

feladtam,


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

randomize írta:


> Elég lassan megy



Akkor most sebességet váltok.


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

de nem először találtam


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

First gear here we go.


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

itt olyat, amiért érdemes ezt itt most "végigjátszani".


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

Lehetséges, hogy később az lesz már a baj, hogy túl szószátyár vagyok.


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

Szóval minimum 20 másodpercet kell várnom?


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

Second gear, I am flying now


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

Úgy látom "20 a csúcson"!


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

Third gear, I am almost there.


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

Milyen az időjárás Mo-on?


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

Itt Angliában 10 fok meleg van a tengerparton


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

The finishing line is in sight now


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

Bizony, bizony. Kivártam a 20 másodperceket, már több mint fél éve regisztráltam. Akkor is valami letölthető "kincset" találtam, és csak itt.


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

Almost there.


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

Bingó!!!!


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

Sajnos most a 2 napos regisztráció miatt "dobtak".
Itt különben jó idő van, az este 10 órához képest - 2 fok.


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

*Állandó tagság?*

Hogy leszek állandó tag? Automatikusan vagy valamit kell még beírnom?
Valaki fel tudna világosítani?
Előre is köszönöm.
Cservonyec.


----------



## cservonyec (2012 Január 3)

*Hogy lehet?*



randomize írta:


> Sajnos most a 2 napos regisztráció miatt "dobtak".
> Itt különben jó idő van, az este 10 órához képest - 2 fok.



Július óta vagy regiszrálva, akkor hogy lehet? Nem értem ezt az egész regisztrációs ügyet.


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

És nem hiába! Sikerült leszednem a fájlt. - Köszönöm!


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

Most néztem, még 2010. júliusában regisztráltam. De most már működik. Akkor egy kottát kerestem, de feladtam a hozzászólások miatt. Most megvan az ebook.


----------



## randomize (2012 Január 3)

Nem találtam leírást, hogy mi a kiváltsága az állandó tagnak a csak tag-gal szemben. Bár, most, ahogy írtam, átváltott nálam - tagról - állandó tag-ra.
Valószínűleg a bűvös 20-as lehet a rejtély kulcsa.


----------



## krisztizh (2012 Január 3)

Szeretném én is ha megszerezném minél elōbb a 20 hozzászólást,mert nagyon érdekesnek tartom ezt az oldalt!


----------



## krisztizh (2012 Január 3)

Tetszik, hogy mindenki nagyon segítõkész!


----------



## krisztizh (2012 Január 3)

Karira kaptam egy tabletet és azòta ezen az oldalon lógok!


----------



## krisztizh (2012 Január 3)

Remélem,hogy sok érdekes dolgot fogok találni ezen a szuper oldalon!


----------



## krisztizh (2012 Január 3)

Egy ismerõsöm ajánlotta a linket.


----------



## krisztizh (2012 Január 3)

Azòta persze én is ajánlottam már több ismerõsömnek is.


----------



## krisztizh (2012 Január 3)

Már most úgy érzem magam mint egy baráti társaságban.


----------



## krisztizh (2012 Január 3)

Köszi mindenkinek, aki segít!


----------



## krisztizh (2012 Január 3)

Majd ha már én is az öreg tagok között leszek én is segíteni fogok az új belépōknek.


----------



## krisztizh (2012 Január 3)

Egyébként amiteddig láttam az oldal témáiból, az nagyon tetszett.


----------



## krisztizh (2012 Január 3)

Mindenkinek nagyon boldog új évet kívánok!


----------



## krisztizh (2012 Január 3)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni, remélem,hogy sok érdekes könyvet fogok találni magamnak.


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

Üdv.mindenkinek


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

hm.


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

12345


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

qwzrewrtdkztd


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

hello


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

5678


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

12345


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

12467899ö


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

asdfght


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

123456


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

hm.


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

1234567


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

64785


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

98765


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

1ööööööö


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

67777777


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

4444444444


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 4)

5555555555


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

1


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

2


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

3


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

4


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

5


----------



## kicsinga86 (2012 Január 4)

*koszonet a felvilagositasert!*

Koszonet!!!!!!


----------



## randomer (2012 Január 4)

Sose azt nézd


----------



## randomer (2012 Január 4)

1964


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

a


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

b


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

c


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

d


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

e


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

f


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

g


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

h


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

i


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

j


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

k


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

l


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

m


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

n


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

o


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

p


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

q


----------



## gazza10 (2012 Január 4)

üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

*''A természet varázsát ontja bőven.
A fűben, a virágban és a kőben.
Ó nincs a földön oly silány anyag,
Mely így vagy úgy ne szolgálná javad;
De nincs oly jó, melyben ne volna vész,
Ha balga módra véle visszaélsz!,,** - William Shakespeare*


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

Aki éjjel úr, az legyen nappal is.


----------



## vakondcica (2012 Január 4)

Nincs lehetetlen, csak tehetetlen.


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

6


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

7


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

8


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

9


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

10


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

a


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

b


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

c


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

d


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

e


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

f


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

g


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

h


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

i


----------



## Fogaras (2012 Január 4)

kész


----------



## aranyangyal (2012 Január 4)

én is én is


----------



## csani5959 (2012 Január 4)

*Gyűjtögetés*

szeretem ezt a fórumot.


----------



## csani5959 (2012 Január 4)

Hozzászólnék. de még nem értem teljesen. Edit


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

*lorem ipsum*

dolor sit amet


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Etiam odio justo, congue sit amet malesuada in, gravida vitae est. Proin ornare ultricies lacus, ut tempor risus vestibulum mollis. Fusce a tellus purus. Integer elit nisi, rutrum eu convallis quis, dictum ac magna. Integer varius, est at cursus porta, nulla augue sodales eros, in pulvinar lectus quam nec tellus. Praesent in eros lacus, dapibus lacinia elit. Aenean rutrum sapien ac purus tempor varius. Maecenas risus neque, facilisis pellentesque venenatis ut, faucibus sit amet nisi. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nulla ultricies interdum arcu et congue. Sed eget est non ante pellentesque dignissim. Phasellus vitae purus erat, fringilla mattis est.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Suspendisse lobortis suscipit dolor. Nunc convallis rutrum mauris, sit amet commodo lacus accumsan a. In vitae magna eu orci posuere eleifend eget ut dui. In ultrices pellentesque ligula, eu congue tellus sagittis vitae. Vestibulum lacinia tristique convallis. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nullam a libero eu neque lobortis placerat. Cras aliquet varius dignissim. Mauris sagittis, dui a dictum ornare, velit nisi vestibulum odio, non suscipit ipsum sapien sit amet lorem. Phasellus posuere tincidunt pharetra.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

In ornare ipsum ut turpis rutrum rhoncus. Vestibulum tortor sapien, imperdiet sed ultrices eget, interdum quis ipsum. Integer consequat elementum arcu, vel dictum dui adipiscing at. Nunc molestie accumsan velit, eu cursus justo ullamcorper at. Mauris non mauris ut massa mollis mollis id a ipsum. Suspendisse eget turpis eros, sit amet porta lorem. Aliquam id sodales massa. Vivamus et turpis sit amet leo sollicitudin dignissim. Curabitur ut metus vitae felis auctor imperdiet vitae eu ligula. Sed sodales laoreet elit, ac tincidunt purus mollis vitae. Mauris at ligula arcu. Maecenas eget ultrices nibh. Vestibulum lorem dolor, tempus vel pellentesque at, suscipit sit amet justo. Aenean at diam dui. Quisque id fermentum turpis. Sed sit amet nisl ac tellus gravida ornare nec in orci.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Proin a leo posuere sem convallis ultrices. Suspendisse dapibus tincidunt purus, non eleifend enim fermentum vitae. Suspendisse sapien nulla, vulputate pretium sagittis non, commodo vel quam. Praesent a quam vel lacus feugiat laoreet sit amet a massa. Maecenas nunc quam, scelerisque vitae facilisis ac, luctus a neque. Sed vehicula, neque sed pulvinar congue, tortor dui accumsan mi, at suscipit diam metus vel libero. Vestibulum pulvinar ullamcorper sem, ut tincidunt libero porta eu. Proin tincidunt bibendum luctus. Sed hendrerit justo a velit tempor et sagittis urna ultricies. Fusce consequat nulla ut lacus pretium convallis. Etiam eleifend libero non metus tincidunt interdum adipiscing dolor porta.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Nullam tortor nulla, aliquet non aliquet at, rutrum id sem. Mauris sodales ligula eget erat mattis mattis. Aenean feugiat sagittis neque, at tempor justo laoreet placerat. Vivamus vehicula suscipit massa, nec sollicitudin nisl posuere non. Ut id lectus id nisi porttitor lobortis. Ut mollis cursus tincidunt. Vestibulum a mauris nisi, non varius turpis. Curabitur fringilla lectus non tellus rhoncus ultrices. Phasellus vitae est enim, quis sodales enim. Maecenas faucibus, dolor quis vulputate euismod, nibh ante laoreet orci, id placerat felis augue sit amet dui. Sed imperdiet posuere fermentum.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Quisque fringilla commodo odio eu bibendum. Quisque fermentum auctor aliquet. Curabitur id felis turpis. Fusce vulputate nisl at augue semper ut lacinia arcu dapibus. Nunc molestie tempus turpis at ultricies. Cras molestie vulputate orci, ac fermentum justo mollis vel. Curabitur ac massa sed justo feugiat commodo. Suspendisse fringilla neque at felis mattis semper. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Ut elit metus, bibendum sed ultrices et, laoreet at eros. Proin convallis orci ac sem eleifend id condimentum diam commodo. Nam sodales lectus a leo mollis varius. Pellentesque in mauris in elit dignissim cursus vitae ut neque. Sed auctor, ante vitae porta ullamcorper, nunc felis volutpat orci, non vehicula nibh magna vitae lorem.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Nam malesuada consequat elit in aliquam. Duis at est eu magna porta varius. Nam sodales, velit scelerisque bibendum pharetra, elit magna ultricies enim, vitae commodo neque tortor eleifend dolor. Etiam vel tellus turpis. Proin et varius dolor. Proin ac metus ut ipsum pretium ultricies ut vel nulla. Maecenas ullamcorper sagittis velit, eu ultricies diam semper eget. Suspendisse potenti. Maecenas gravida turpis ac risus auctor ut tincidunt dolor vestibulum. Etiam ac interdum magna.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Cras adipiscing tortor sed nibh varius tempor. Vestibulum placerat euismod arcu, a tempus lacus placerat non. Fusce nulla lorem, ornare eget eleifend molestie, euismod id risus. Nam et imperdiet mauris. Sed cursus, leo non dignissim pharetra, dui quam eleifend turpis, ut viverra sapien lacus at augue. Nunc nec lectus metus, ac sollicitudin nunc. Curabitur tristique tortor lectus, a pellentesque nibh. Proin at risus nulla, quis dapibus orci. Ut rutrum mattis erat, et vehicula nibh porta quis. Sed quis dui id nisi dapibus adipiscing ut eu nibh. Vivamus eget nisl augue. Integer quis purus non felis consequat placerat vitae eu tortor. Donec quis euismod arcu. Nullam eget sapien arcu, fringilla dictum mauris.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

In ultrices porta libero eget fermentum. Sed a libero ligula. Curabitur vitae consequat enim. Suspendisse potenti. Sed sit amet nisi leo, sit amet gravida sem. Vestibulum eget adipiscing libero. Donec vel nibh ante. In vel dolor nisi. Sed ac malesuada ligula. Nunc urna urna, consectetur id sagittis vel, aliquam vel risus. Maecenas at dolor elit, sed faucibus odio.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Duis vehicula sem eleifend eros lacinia nec blandit mi ullamcorper. Duis non mauris risus. Vestibulum quis leo tellus. Nullam ultrices sodales tortor, et egestas risus tristique ac. Duis eu neque sem. Sed sodales luctus mattis. Curabitur egestas, tellus id consectetur adipiscing, dui arcu interdum nisl, sed bibendum nisi nulla vel purus. Maecenas eget lorem at sapien egestas iaculis et in orci. Donec eros tortor, cursus vitae pellentesque eu, ultricies laoreet eros. Donec pharetra, lacus at blandit sagittis, sem nunc cursus sem, faucibus ornare neque nulla tempus odio. Nullam quam nulla, imperdiet vitae cursus vel, eleifend laoreet nisi. Curabitur cursus leo est. Quisque eget massa neque, sed lobortis massa. Suspendisse vitae mauris a nisl ultrices pellentesque ac sed augue.


----------



## csani5959 (2012 Január 4)

*Gyűjtögetés 01*

Szeretnék állsndó tag lenni....
Már haladok..... 
Edit


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Vestibulum ligula erat, pellentesque et scelerisque a, mollis at massa.  Nam ultrices ligula sed justo volutpat egestas. Aliquam commodo  scelerisque tellus nec tristique. In nunc ligula, vehicula in dapibus  vitae, mattis vel tortor. Curabitur luctus, felis nec pulvinar  ultricies, neque leo ullamcorper odio, at convallis mi enim vel libero.  Donec elementum pellentesque arcu sit amet mollis. Quisque dignissim sem  nec lorem mollis iaculis. Mauris dui tortor, blandit non laoreet in,  feugiat ac lorem. Etiam turpis arcu, placerat et aliquet a, fermentum  nec sem. Aliquam quis libero ligula, sit amet dapibus tortor. Nulla  molestie est ac odio ultricies dapibus. In tristique mollis dolor a  mollis. Praesent sagittis ante faucibus est dapibus sed condimentum  lacus consequat. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient  montes, nascetur ridiculus mus.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Vestibulum ligula erat, pellentesque et scelerisque a, mollis at massa.  Nam ultrices ligula sed justo volutpat egestas. Aliquam commodo  scelerisque tellus nec tristique. In nunc ligula, vehicula in dapibus  vitae, mattis vel tortor. Curabitur luctus, felis nec pulvinar  ultricies, neque leo ullamcorper odio, at convallis mi enim vel libero.  Donec elementum pellentesque arcu sit amet mollis. Quisque dignissim sem  nec lorem mollis iaculis. Mauris dui tortor, blandit non laoreet in,  feugiat ac lorem. Etiam turpis arcu, placerat et aliquet a, fermentum  nec sem. Aliquam quis libero ligula, sit amet dapibus tortor.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Donec elementum pellentesque arcu sit amet mollis. Quisque dignissim sem  nec lorem mollis iaculis. Mauris dui tortor, blandit non laoreet in,  feugiat ac lorem. Etiam turpis arcu, placerat et aliquet a, fermentum  nec sem. Aliquam quis libero ligula, sit amet dapibus tortor. Nulla  molestie est ac odio ultricies dapibus. In tristique mollis dolor a  mollis. Praesent sagittis ante faucibus est dapibus sed condimentum  lacus consequat. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient  montes, nascetur ridiculus mus.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Sed tristique porta leo, ac euismod elit faucibus a. Nam nibh libero,  cursus quis mattis at, mollis pellentesque turpis. Nulla vel dolor sed  velit rutrum vulputate eu eu purus. Aenean commodo ipsum id urna  fermentum fermentum. Integer nec sapien vitae mauris rhoncus fringilla.  Nulla facilisi. Suspendisse eu eros turpis. Maecenas a magna nulla, vel  tristique ante. Integer tincidunt lacus ut orci laoreet a aliquam quam  ultrices. Fusce semper mi vitae metus facilisis vestibulum scelerisque  dui ultrices. Ut id leo lectus, in scelerisque sapien. Vivamus faucibus,  nibh vel adipiscing elementum, dolor justo viverra magna, ut vehicula  justo diam nec arcu. Nam nisl risus, posuere vel tempus vel, imperdiet


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Praesent eget iaculis lectus. Sed magna mauris, ultricies ut vehicula  sit amet, ultrices ac mi. Sed felis nibh, bibendum id tristique eu,  lacinia vel odio. Aliquam erat lorem, scelerisque quis adipiscing a,  rutrum in est. Nam urna augue, sodales et feugiat rutrum, pretium vel  lectus. Maecenas leo ante, rhoncus vel tincidunt non, mollis id erat.  Nullam suscipit semper massa non cursus. Vivamus accumsan erat ac lectus  venenatis quis imperdiet nibh tristique. Curabitur in lorem justo.  Pellentesque eros lorem, malesuada non cursus ut, ultrices vel dolor.  Integer risus mi, sodales vel aliquam non, feugiat ac tortor. Sed  condimentum consequat pretium.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Morbi eleifend tortor at est ultrices id blandit mauris pharetra.  Integer non ipsum tortor. Etiam eget nisl ut mi lacinia dapibus. Ut  vehicula diam nec enim varius non venenatis est mollis. Maecenas  ullamcorper eros ut elit hendrerit nec ultricies lorem mollis.  Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada  fames ac turpis egestas. Sed a lectus non felis porttitor ornare.  Vivamus massa nulla, vestibulum a faucibus eget, rutrum sed risus.  Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere  cubilia Curae; Maecenas consequat adipiscing erat a dignissim.  Curabitur semper sodales nibh venenatis molestie. Nam at lacinia lectus.  Sed arcu justo, consectetur nec volutpat sit amet, egestas et diam.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Proin mollis congue ligula eget rhoncus. Sed convallis consectetur  dapibus. Nulla facilisi. Proin a metus purus. Duis dolor elit, laoreet  quis interdum quis, tempus sed libero. Suspendisse potenti. Nulla est  lacus, malesuada eu hendrerit eget, feugiat id mauris. Aenean in nisl  libero. Quisque vel felis in purus rutrum commodo vel eget ante.  Pellentesque risus enim, rutrum et pharetra at, rhoncus eu sem. Aenean  dictum eleifend risus vel aliquet. Morbi aliquet molestie porttitor.


----------



## csani5959 (2012 Január 4)

*Gyűjtögetés 02*

Honnan tudom. hogy mikor lessz 20 hozzászólásom...
mármint az állandó tagsághoz?


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Sed magna erat, cursus pretium gravida id, tempus vitae urna. Nam venenatis ultrices urna ut aliquet. Sed adipiscing, nunc at viverra facilisis, turpis sem consectetur elit, a pellentesque eros lacus a ipsum. In ac est quis tortor tincidunt molestie nec sit amet sem. Vivamus euismod enim id nunc sagittis gravida. Etiam pellentesque ornare interdum. Quisque at urna id lorem aliquet vulputate non vel dolor. Ut aliquam enim tincidunt lectus dictum rhoncus. Aliquam non sem non justo varius imperdiet. Nunc suscipit leo eget ipsum vulputate interdum. Ut dignissim orci ac diam bibendum bibendum. Quisque posuere malesuada massa, quis rhoncus leo convallis ac.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

In pharetra lectus eu ipsum pulvinar tristique. Nullam non ante et quam luctus interdum id non ante. Nulla et viverra risus. Donec ac nulla magna, in ornare ipsum. Sed nec magna enim, in luctus dui. Vivamus non risus in sapien scelerisque posuere eget et purus. Morbi fermentum dolor sit amet elit malesuada malesuada. Pellentesque at purus eu nulla faucibus pretium. Mauris ut enim non libero euismod bibendum volutpat sed est. Duis varius nisi vel leo commodo in cursus libero placerat. Sed auctor eros malesuada nunc consectetur porta. Quisque nec nisl libero, vitae sagittis mauris. Sed nec nibh non nisl congue luctus sit amet ac diam. Maecenas porttitor, nisi at euismod porta, nunc neque convallis tortor, nec interdum sem neque in tortor. Nulla dignissim euismod magna vitae faucibus.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Quisque euismod vestibulum ligula, non laoreet est blandit nec. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Fusce magna tellus, convallis non mollis a, luctus nec ante. Nulla vitae velit consequat magna scelerisque fringilla. Etiam euismod odio ut felis pharetra volutpat. Nullam vel augue velit. Suspendisse malesuada tempus aliquam. Integer in velit eros, at adipiscing libero. Etiam quis viverra orci. Ut eget nulla purus, iaculis eleifend augue. Phasellus a sem turpis.


----------



## xmaster (2012 Január 4)

Quisque euismod vestibulum ligula, non laoreet est blandit nec. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Fusce magna tellus, convallis non mollis a, luctus nec ante. Nulla vitae velit consequat magna scelerisque fringilla. Etiam euismod odio ut felis pharetra volutpat. Nullam vel a


----------



## kala18 (2012 Január 5)

1


----------



## kala18 (2012 Január 5)

4156453


----------



## kala18 (2012 Január 5)

1545


----------



## kala18 (2012 Január 5)

8


----------



## kala18 (2012 Január 5)

10


----------



## kala18 (2012 Január 5)

23


----------



## kala18 (2012 Január 5)

78


----------



## kala18 (2012 Január 5)

95


----------



## kala18 (2012 Január 5)

63


----------



## kala18 (2012 Január 5)

31


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm az útmutatást, és remélem találok barátokat akikkel jól elehet beszélgetni.


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

szia hugicám itt vagy?


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

Minden kedves tagnak Boldog Új évet kívánok)))!!!!


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 5)

szia nővérem itt


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 5)

Mit csináltok?


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

az én húgom nem a gyorsaságáról lesz híres)


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

most veled beszélek))


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

minek hivsz?


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

na hol vagy?


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 5)

itt vagyokchateltem


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 5)

7re jönnek értünk megyünk szaunázni,és nincs strandpapucsom:Munkácson hagytam


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 5)

hol vagy?


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

ott van apu is?


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

hát nagyon ügyes vagy?


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 5)

hát nagyon.anyu szerint már ott lakom,azért van ott minden.apu itt ül mellettem és azt mondta,h.igy sose lesz 20 üzenet ha ilyen gyorsan fogsz írni


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

közbe még beszélek Bettinával is , mert beteg volt és azért vagyok ilyen lasu


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 5)

jaa értem ok, mi meg még éneklünk picit,mig elmegyek


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

hát én hamar irok csak lassan kapom meg énis amit ti irtok nakam


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

probáld el a szerelemre hangolva is


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 5)

próbáltuk tegnap úgy ahogy ment


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 5)

hm fekete vonat


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

na mizu már nem is irsz?


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 5)

azt szeretik,a bulikba


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 5)

hu rájöttem hogy kell énekelni az egy bolond százat csinál.pfff dúrva hogy mennyit fogok én égni ezekbe a lakzikba


----------



## ptangela (2012 Január 5)

**

micsoda ötlet ez a 20-as


----------



## ptangela (2012 Január 5)

oké


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 5)

próbálj valamit letölteni, oszt küld át szkájpon


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*szép idézet*

nagyon igaz


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*2. hozzásólásom*

sietek


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*írás*

miért nem írsz?


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*jól vagyok*

rég találkoztunkkiss


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*jó*

oké


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*este*

fáradt vagyok


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*anya*

anya siess a kajával


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*tantárgy*

matek


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*szép idézet*

:88:


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*reggel*

:656:


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*holnap*

péntek


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*holnapután*

szombat


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 5)

*szia*

hahó


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 5)

hihi


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*vasárnap*

:0:


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 5)

én is


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*ády*

kistesóm
kiss


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 5)

hahó


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*most*

éjszaka


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 5)

:!:mi az?


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*félév*

közeleg


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 5)

azta!


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 5)

mennyi?


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*nyár*

mikor jössz nyáriszünet


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 5)

30!


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*kaja*

kedvenc kajám


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 5)

mikor lesz meg a 20?


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*tél*

miért nincs hó


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 5)

*most*

jó éjszakát


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 5)

és még nem


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 5)

te mire vársz?


----------



## fancsula (2012 Január 6)

*hozzászólás*

meg van a 20!


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 6)

én könyvre


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 6)

nem tudom hol tartok???


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 6)

basszus még két nap!


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 6)

:-(


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 6)

:fuck::-((


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 6)

17


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 6)

18


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 6)

19


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 6)

20


----------



## hbernadett (2012 Január 6)

31


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

köszönöm


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

2...


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

3


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)




----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)




----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

6


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

7


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

:..:


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

haladok...


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)




----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

már 11!


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

lesz ez több is


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)




----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

14


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

\\m/


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

:88:


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

17


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

18


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

19


----------



## Harcsamarcsa (2012 Január 6)

és 20!


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

nem tudom hol tartok már...


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

jaj ez még mindig kevés


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

f


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

g


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

b


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

x


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

a


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

l


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

q


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

űű


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

oo


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

vv


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

tt


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

yy


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

rr


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

44


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

55


----------



## Tucsok73 (2012 Január 6)

66


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

1


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

2


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

3


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

4


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)




----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

6


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

71


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

82


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

93


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

101


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

103


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

111111:2:


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

121212


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

15


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

16


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

17


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

18


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

19


----------



## baki103 (2012 Január 6)

20kiss


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Álom


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

boldog uj evet !


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Mindent megkapsz amit kersz, csak kerd!


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Soha ne mond, hogy soha


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Fizetni mindenert kell


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Almodni mindenrol lehet


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Az elet olyan, mint hegeduszolot jatszani, ugy hogy az ember ment kozben tanul meg hegedulni


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Egyszer egy icike picike pocok pocakon pockolt egy icike picike pockot, mire a pocakon pockolt icike picike pocok pocakon pockolte az ot pocakon pockolo icike picike pockot.


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Hazudni lehet, de mi ertelme


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Kirndulas az elet szepitoje


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Hurra havazik


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Mindig megnyugtat,ha havazast latok


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Keszitsetek hoembert


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Tancoljatok mezitlab


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Nedves torulkozovel suroljatok jol az arcotokat


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Enekeljetek a furdoszobaban


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Egyel meg egy almat


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Aludj egy jo nagyot


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Kacagj mikor valahova bemesz. Meglatod tobbnyire ok is fognak kacagni


----------



## bungulusta (2012 Január 6)

Aldozz idot magadra, csak utanna masra


----------



## NEMAK69 (2012 Január 6)

Nem folosleges ez?


----------



## NEMAK69 (2012 Január 6)

asdf


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Nagyon köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Még egyszer köszönöm...


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal...


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Nagyon hasznos...


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Remélem hamarosan teljes jogú tag leszek...


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Mert az nagyon jó lenne...


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Több okból is...


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Jó dolog a teljes jogúság...


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Jobb mint csak fél-jogúnak lenni...


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

De ahhoz nem elég a 20 üzenet sem...


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Mert ahhoz még szükséges:


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

További két nap


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

is


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

a regisztrációtól számítva persze...


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

de azután


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Ugye?


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

És akkor jó lesz...


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Reméljük...


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Mert már csak néhány kell...


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Pontosabban csak 1


----------



## dt4711 (2012 Január 6)

Nagyon köszönöm...


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

1


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

2


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

3


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 6)

szia


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 6)

szia,majd küldöm a számokat


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 6)

most néztem,elég jók vannak, meg sok kreativ ötletett is lelehet szedni,meg énis rakok fel,csak hogy kell felrakni még nem tudom


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

4


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

5


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

6


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

7


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

8


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

9


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

10


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

11


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 6)

na mizu?


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

12


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 6)

szia lilu,már nem sok maradt)


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

13


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

szia! Igen


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 6)

heló küldtem számokat csak fogadnod kell


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

:d15


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 6)

milyen az idő Tatabányán?


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

Búék!


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 6)

mert nálunk nagyon savanyú


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 6)

neked is Búék!!!!!!


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

Borult,szélvihar,hideg és néha esik az eső!Felétek?


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 6)

mi sem tudjuk,hogy kell feltölteni mondta apu,hogy valakitől megkellene kérdezni itt


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 6)

amugy köszike,hogy átküldted őket


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

:..:1


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

már csak kettő


----------



## lilu69 (2012 Január 6)

:ugras:És vége...


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 6)

Még hat


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 6)

apu ideges,mert alig mennek az adások az uj parabolán


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 6)

Lilu gratulálok,ügyi vagy))


----------



## pilldus (2012 Január 6)

sziasztok, kíváncsi vagyok az oldalatokra.


----------



## pilldus (2012 Január 6)

ez a harmadik hozzaszolasom


----------



## pilldus (2012 Január 6)

negyedik


----------



## pilldus (2012 Január 6)

ötödik


----------



## pilldus (2012 Január 6)

hatodik


----------



## pilldus (2012 Január 6)

hetedik


----------



## pilldus (2012 Január 6)

nyolcadik


----------



## pilldus (2012 Január 6)

kilencedik


----------



## pilldus (2012 Január 6)

tizedik


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 6)

szia,hol laksz?


----------



## titti90 (2012 Január 6)

sziasztok


----------



## pepe696 (2012 Január 6)

Sziasztok


----------



## pepe696 (2012 Január 6)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## pepe696 (2012 Január 6)

Sok mindent nem tudok írni.


----------



## pepe696 (2012 Január 6)

Jó lenne ha nem lenne ami van és az lenne ami nincs.


----------



## pepe696 (2012 Január 6)

ez 1 kicsit bonyolult lett


----------



## pepe696 (2012 Január 6)

Nincs a témába vágó idézetem


----------



## pepe696 (2012 Január 6)

Na még három


----------



## pepe696 (2012 Január 6)

Nem hiszem,hogy a tudatlanság bűn.


----------



## pepe696 (2012 Január 6)

Ne másszon fára aki nem tud úszni


----------



## pepe696 (2012 Január 6)

Mert elüti a villamos


----------



## pepe696 (2012 Január 6)

Ha minden igaz megvan a 20 köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

valami


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

fghfg


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

sfsfs


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

fsfsdfdf


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

cvhgfj


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 6)

szia pilldus, nem akarsz ismerkedni?


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 6)

t-aki1 nem akar nőni az az űzenet szám


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 6)

ma pexes napom van, nem akar senkisem ismerkedni


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 6)

na majd legközelebb, remélem össze jön, sziasztok


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 6)

na velem se akar senki,de én veled akarok


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 6)

hát már megvan a 20 üzenet te fityi))


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 6)

már mehetek böngészni,énis azt csinálom


----------



## illarne (2012 Január 6)

hol vagy?


----------



## andrás50 (2012 Január 6)

szia, fent vagyok


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

20 hozzászólásomnak kell lennie


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

már csak 19


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

18


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

17


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

16


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

15


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

tizennégy


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

13


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

12


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

11


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

tíz


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

9


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

8...7...6....5...4...3...2...1..


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

7...6....5...4....3...2..1...


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

6...5...4....3...2....1...


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

5...4...3....2...1... és lassan meg is lesz


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

4...3...2...1... már csak 4


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

3...2..1...:d


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

ez lesz a tizenkilencedik


----------



## Napsugi20 (2012 Január 6)

és ha minden igaz, most lesz 20, köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

dgdggfd


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

gdsfgdg


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

fhfdhfg


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

4


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

5


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

6


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

7


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

8


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

9


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

10


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

hggfgffhg


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

ettt


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

hghgfhg


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

fdgfdhfdd1


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

20000000000000


----------



## t-aki1 (2012 Január 6)

21


----------



## andikuglis (2012 Január 6)

írok én is ide


----------



## andikuglis (2012 Január 6)

hogy elérjem a huszat


----------



## andikuglis (2012 Január 6)

De csak a felinél tartok...


----------



## andikuglis (2012 Január 6)

Úgyhogy írok tovább


----------



## andikuglis (2012 Január 6)

Engem a zene/szinti/kotta fórum érdekel


----------



## andikuglis (2012 Január 6)

Én is zenész vagyok


----------



## andikuglis (2012 Január 6)

A fiam is (még csak 7 éves, már nagyon tudja)


----------



## andikuglis (2012 Január 6)

Temesvár melett élek, egy szorvány magyar közösségben


----------



## andikuglis (2012 Január 6)

Azt akarom 2012-ben hogy magyar nótákat, magyar dalokat tanuljak


----------



## andikuglis (2012 Január 6)

Majd eljátszom öket a bálban


----------



## andikuglis (2012 Január 6)

Sok bál szokott lenni nálunk


----------



## andikuglis (2012 Január 6)

Majd küldök linket, hogyan sikerült az elsö fellépésem


----------



## andikuglis (2012 Január 6)

ok?


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Zenét is szívesen hallgatok.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Szeretem a komoly és a könnyűzenét is.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Nem akar esni a hó.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Pedig nagyon szeretem.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Ebbe a szomorú szürke télbe egészen belebetegszem.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

A hideget annyira nem kedvelem.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Itt a szobában jó meleg van.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Világít mellettem a karácsonyfa.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Hiába gyönyörű, ezt a karácsonyt nem tudtam úgy igazán átélni.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Az elmúlt éjjel kétszer felébresztett a kutya.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Miért is kell a lakásban aludnia?


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

A lemerülő mobiltelefon zörömbölt és a kutya minden csörgésre ugatott.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Míg valaki fel nem kelt és töltőre tette a telefont.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Erősen fúj a szél.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Főleg a tetőtérben hallható.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Ott van a hálószobánk.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

A gyerekeké is.


----------



## Borsó44 (2012 Január 7)

Már nagyok.


----------



## kobi1272 (2012 Január 7)

Én is köszönöm hogy veletek lehetek.kobi272


----------



## rokoszlp (2012 Január 7)

one


----------



## rokoszlp (2012 Január 7)

two


----------



## rokoszlp (2012 Január 7)

three


----------



## rokoszlp (2012 Január 7)

four


----------



## rokoszlp (2012 Január 7)

five


----------



## rokoszlp (2012 Január 7)

six


----------



## rokoszlp (2012 Január 7)

seven


----------



## rokoszlp (2012 Január 7)

eight


----------



## rokoszlp (2012 Január 7)

talán az uccsó?


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

Ady Endre - Valaki utánam kiált


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

Bércek, tavak,


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

folyók, sinek,


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

Bámész, új népek,


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

új napok,


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

Be sietek,


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

be rohanok,


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

Be szaladok,


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

be sietek.


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

Napot lesek


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

ma hegytetőn,


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

Holnap Holdat


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

egy új uton,


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

Holnapután


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

már nem tudom,


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

Mire figyelek lihegőn.


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

Panorámás, lázas világ,


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

Lakasd jól a szemeimet,


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

Fogd be jól a füleimet:


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

Valaki


----------



## hofelho (2012 Január 7)

utánam kiált.


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

Hozzászólás növelde ?


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

20-ig kellene eljutni


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

sok off


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

Itt írhattok bármiről és folyamatosan, lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.


számolni fogunk


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

12


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

13


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

ez a 14.


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

már 15


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

és íme:16


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

kíváncsi vagyok az eredményre...


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

18.


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

egyre jobban haladunk előre a cél felé


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

elvileg most célbe érünk


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

Íme a ráadás !


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

Ez volt a növelde
Hasznos


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

a


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

á


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

b


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

c


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

cs


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

d


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

dz


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

dzs


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

e


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

é


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

f


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

g


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

gy


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

h


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

i


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

í


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

j


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

k


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

l


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

ly


----------



## janipapo (2012 Január 7)

Ez volt a magyar abc 1. húsz betűje, köszönöm a figyelmet!


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

Egy kis ingyenes angol nyelvlecke
át across


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

ág arm


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

ár auger


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

ám however


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Január 7)




----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

az it


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

ad to accord


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

ás to burrow


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

*gh*

Balbla bla


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

ász ace


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

gvgfju


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

ágy bed


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

ukijhk


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

alá beneath


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

zhikjhf


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

agy brain


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

ács carpenter


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

arc cheek


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

hfghjvf


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

gfh


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

áll chin


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

adó contribution


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

apu dad


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

apa father


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

oihulbg


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

apó gaffer


----------



## scrollock (2012 Január 7)

akt nude


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

gdhgd


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

rjugfsdh


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

dukzjzt


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

kghjkd


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

tkzfk


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

cghjklh


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

,mvlh


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

hgjkgjv


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

hú ha


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

ez


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

pjkilbh


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

er


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

af


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

rt


----------



## Beleske (2012 Január 7)

*köszönet*

Jó tippekre mindig vevő vagyok,köszi.Szép napot!


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

guuuu


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

nincs mit


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

élt


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

halt


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

sdg


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

hkzh


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

fthrftz


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

*ths*

fhgffffs


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

*errz*

erz


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

8öohubik


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

*gzj*

rfhtdds


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

*xdfgb*

dsgf


----------



## hemika (2012 Január 7)

drzserse


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

nbobzuhio


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

fgtickhgj


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

gobjuvg


----------



## anderledani (2012 Január 7)

fgjzfu


----------



## garg01 (2012 Január 7)

egyre beljebb


----------



## garg01 (2012 Január 7)

4


----------



## garg01 (2012 Január 7)

3


----------



## garg01 (2012 Január 7)

2


----------



## garg01 (2012 Január 7)

1


----------



## garg01 (2012 Január 7)

na ez is megvan


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

Köszi!


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

1


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

2


----------



## Cilanéni (2012 Január 7)

*Egy kezdő*

Kösz a tanácsot


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget és a tanácsot! :..:


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

2.


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

3


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

szóval elég válaszolnom?


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

4.


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

5.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

köszi a tanácsot!


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

6.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

egy


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

7.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

kettő


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

3


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

Látom "egy irányba" tartunk... :-D


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

4


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

9.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

igen, ha ez az igény


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

10.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

4...


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

11.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

öt


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

12.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

hat


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

13.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

hét


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

14.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

nyolc


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

15.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

kilenc


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

16.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

tíz


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

17.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

:11:tizenegy


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

18.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

tizenkettő


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

19.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

tizenhárom és már tizenhat


----------



## Caprine1 (2012 Január 7)

20.


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

tizenhét és tizennyolc


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

tizenkilenc


----------



## angie0126 (2012 Január 7)

yahoooo 20!


----------



## Juci102 (2012 Január 7)

köszi!


----------



## Juci102 (2012 Január 7)

18


----------



## Juci102 (2012 Január 7)

19


----------



## Juci102 (2012 Január 7)

20


----------



## Csitri* (2012 Január 7)

Gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Csitri* (2012 Január 7)

11


----------



## Csitri* (2012 Január 7)

12


----------



## Csitri* (2012 Január 7)

13


----------



## Csitri* (2012 Január 7)

14


----------



## Csitri* (2012 Január 7)

15


----------



## Csitri* (2012 Január 7)

16


----------



## Csitri* (2012 Január 7)

17


----------



## Csitri* (2012 Január 7)

18


----------



## Csitri* (2012 Január 7)

19


----------



## Csitri* (2012 Január 7)

20


----------



## Zzeedd (2012 Január 7)

Vajon ide is írhatok harmadiknak?


----------



## Aslan (2012 Január 7)

Kardról lehull a hüvely
és a lélekről a mell,
nem liheghet szűntelen:
a szívnek béke kell.
(Byron)


----------



## Aslan (2012 Január 7)

Milyen kevés utat tettünk meg,
Milyen sok hibát vétettünk.
(Jeszenyin)


----------



## Zzeedd (2012 Január 7)

Hát ez így kicsit unalmas...


----------



## Aslan (2012 Január 7)

Nagy László :Én fekszem itt

Én fekszem itt a kihűlt földön:
eleven kincse még a nyárnak,
vétkek s rossz jelek rohamozva
édes húsomra idejárnak.

Igazán s végleg téged várlak,
érdes tüllben gyere lassúdan,
horzsolj végig s hagyj itt örökre
izzó kikerics koszorúban.


----------



## Zzeedd (2012 Január 7)

8.


----------



## Aslan (2012 Január 7)

Üdv Zzeedd!
Lehet,hogy unalmas,de azért halad.
Írkáljunk egymásnak,hátha érdekesebb lesz.


----------



## Aslan (2012 Január 7)

Bár még akkor is ott a 48 óra.


----------



## Aslan (2012 Január 7)

Nem vészes,kibírható.Mindennek oka van.


----------



## Aslan (2012 Január 7)

Ennek is meg van a maga oka,nagy valószínűséggel.


----------



## Aslan (2012 Január 7)

Nos 10 már meg van,jöjjön a 11.


----------



## Aslan (2012 Január 7)

Megpróbálok valami hasznosat írni,és köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Zzeedd (2012 Január 7)

13. emelet.


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

virita írta:


> A melletted elfolyó vízből csak az a Tied, amit kimerítesz,
> A lefolyt évekből, csak az, amit felhasználtál.


 
Ez nagyon igaz. Honnan van?


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

Ancsa04 írta:


> -Fiam azt csiripelték a madarak hogy te füvezel....
> -Anya szerintem meg te szívsz, ha a kis madarakkal beszélgetsz


----------



## Zzeedd (2012 Január 7)

15


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)




----------



## Zzeedd (2012 Január 7)

már látom a végét.


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

Én meg inkább megírom a kedvenc idézeteimet. Itt az első:
" A madarak azért tanulhattak meg repülni, mert hittek benne, hogy sikerülni fog. Akinek hite van annak előbb - utóbb szárnyai is lesznek" (Darnel Christian)
•


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

A 2. idézet: 

•_"A siker titka a nem kézenfekvő dolgok megszervezése."(Oswald Spengler) _


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

A 3. kedvenc:


•_"A világ legtöbb fontos dolgát olyan emberek érték el, akik akkor is tovább próbálkoztak, amikor már semmi sem __segített."(Dale Carnegie) _


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

illarne írta:


> probáld el a szerelemre hangolva is


 
4. idézet:

"A boldogságot nem lehet ajándékba kapni. Egyetlen titka: adni, mindig csak adni, jó szót, bátorítást, mosolyt, hitet, és sok-sok önzetlen, tiszta szeretetet.„ (Goethe) ​


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

csokamadar írta:


> en is igyekszem


 
5. idézet:


Bármit, amit az elmém képes kigondolni és elhinni, azt meg is tudja valósítani! ​


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

zsolesz33 írta:


> El sem hiszem 20 !!!!!!


 
5.kedvenc:


You can do it!! 
Meg tudod csinálni!! ​


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

Ne légy szeles. _Bár_ a _munkádon más keres_ - dolgozni csak pontosan, szépen, ahogy a csillag megy az égen, úgy érdemes 
József Attila


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

nyendre írta:


> már csak 1


 

„Ne küzdj túl erősen. A legjobb dolgok váratlanul történnek.” _(Gabriel García Marquez) _


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

egy megérett a meggy


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

három, te leszel a párom


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

négy, nem vagyok én légy


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

öt, pulóvert köt


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

Csitri* írta:


> 18


 
Kedvencem:


„Sose felejts el mosolyogni. Még akkor sem, amikor szomorú vagy. Lehet, hogy valaki beleszeret a mosolyodba. ” _(Gabriel García Marquez) _


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

hat, hasad a pad


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

hét, előtted a jövő hét


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

nyolcadik utas a halál


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

kilenc, ki az a Kis Ferenc?


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

b.erika77 írta:


> végre


 
Game over!


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

tíz, tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta vidd vissza, majd valaki megissza


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

tizenegyes...mellé


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

tizenkettő az egy tucat


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

tizenhárom nem mindig péntek


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

Zzeedd írta:


> már látom a végét.


 
20!!!
Utolsó kedvenc:

*"A győztesek soha nem adják fel. Akik feladják, soha nem győznek."*​


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

tizennégy-karátos autó


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

halmi55 írta:


> tizenhárom nem mindig péntek


 
Igaz, de azért még lehet szerencsés!


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

tizenöt éves az egy kapitány Verne szerint


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

4x4 az tizenhat


----------



## Anita4723 (2012 Január 7)

drvetty84 írta:


> Jó ez az oldal


 
Hátha még eltelik a 48 óra!!!


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

tizenkilenc az egy híján húsz


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

már csak ez hiányzik, a huszadik


----------



## halmi55 (2012 Január 7)

na ez megvolt, 2x24 az 48 óra, az hétfő este van


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 7)

i will this privillege to


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 7)




----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 7)

third chance


----------



## olvasoka (2012 Január 8)

1


----------



## olvasoka (2012 Január 8)

2


----------



## olvasoka (2012 Január 8)

3


----------



## olvasoka (2012 Január 8)

4


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

4


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)




----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

7


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)




----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

8


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

9


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

10


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

11


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

Szeretném mielőbb megtanulni a CH használatát.


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

Én egy kis segítséget szeretnék kérni. Hol találok keresztszemes blogot?


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

Startolok a 20 hsz-re


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

4


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

5


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

6


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

7


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

8


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

Segítséget szeretnék kérni eligazodni. Hol találom meg a tagokat könnyen?


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

Csak úgy


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

És még.....


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

12


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

13


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

14


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

15


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

na és 16


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

17


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

18


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

19


----------



## bögre (2012 Január 8)

és akkor 20.....................


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

1.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

2.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

3.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

4.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

5.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

6.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

7.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

8.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

9.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

10.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

11.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

12.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

13.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

14.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

15.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

16.válasz


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

17.


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

18.


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

19.


----------



## mon24 (2012 Január 8)

20...


----------



## m.a.g.d.i (2012 Január 8)

*Hozzászólás*

Nagyon sok olyan filmet találok itt ahol máshol nincsen.


----------



## szegeny (2012 Január 8)

*Kezdés*

Gyerekeknek keresek iskolai gyakorló feladatokat!


----------



## szegeny (2012 Január 8)

Milyen filmet?


----------



## ByKicsi (2012 Január 8)

*üzenetem*

A mai reggelem nagyon rossz volt, de egy film segített oldani a derékfájdalmamat!


----------



## ByKicsi (2012 Január 8)

*üzenetem*

A bűvös tízes szám! Az elődeink próbálkoztak minden féle számrendszer bevezetésével, de mivel van 2*10 segédeszköze az emberi testnek, ez bizonyult hatékonynak!


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

Köszönöm az infót


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

Igazság szerint kottákat szeretnék letölteni


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

Minden érdekel.


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

Slágermix 1


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

Slágermix 2


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

Slágermix 3


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

Slágermix 4


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

Slágermix 5


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

Slágermix 6


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

Slágermix 7


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

Slágermix 8 ezt már letöltöttem


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

és


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

még


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

kell


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

írnom


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

négy


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

hozzászólást


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

hogy meglegyen


----------



## MarkosJ (2012 Január 8)

a húsz


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

następny


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

13


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

14


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

15


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

16


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

17


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

następne


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

19


----------



## marcinek_com (2012 Január 8)

20


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

Nagyon remelem vegre ratalaltam arra a forumra aholertelmes segitokesz emberek elnek


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

par honapja vadaszok mar de meg eddig nem sok sikerrel


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

Fokepp a ZENE tema erdekel


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

A Tyros 3- rol almodtam mar egy idelye istennek hala hozza is jutottam.


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

De elkel egy kis segitseg rengeteg kerdesem lenne


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

Mint amator zenesz nagyon szeretek uj szamokat tanulni de sajnos nem mindenik megy egyenlore ezert szivesenn csereberelek kottakat barkivel


----------



## marchello83 (2012 Január 8)

?


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

mindenkinek szivesenn segitek


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

ha tudok


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

egyenlore ennyi


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

Nagyon be szeretnek illeszkedni a kis csaladba


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

Olyan emberekkel szobaallni akik segithetnek


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

es ha tudok en is nyujtok valami keveset


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

ok


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

Lassan mennem is kell


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

meg 2 es en is tag leszek


----------



## jakyaty (2012 Január 8)

Hurra!!!


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

:d


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## Spyki77 (2012 Január 8)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Spyki77 (2012 Január 8)

Jó ez az oldal...


----------



## Spyki77 (2012 Január 8)

na még 18


----------



## Spyki77 (2012 Január 8)

16


----------



## Spyki77 (2012 Január 8)

10


----------



## Spyki77 (2012 Január 8)

8


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

örülök hogy van iyen zene forum!!


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

ezen a főrumőn igy tanulok irni


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

nagyon szeretm a zenét


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

szeretm a régi nóta


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

szeretek énekelny


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

szeretek tanulni nyelveket


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

a magyar nyelvet 2év alat tanulom,elég yó tanultam edig,nem?


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

nagyon szeretk énekelni


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

meg igérem hogy magyar nyelven fogok énekelni


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

ha tudnatok myen bűszkén irok nektek....


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

boldog vagyok,és nagyon akaratos vagyok !!


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

alig varom hogy tanuyak korekt beszelni és irni


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

latam hogy it lehet olvasni könveket


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

énekelni yo?


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

szeretem o cigany zenét


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

főzni jobb


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

cigány pecsenyét sok hagymával
kiss


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

:111:


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

nagyon yó !!!


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

nyugis délután volt  :444:


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

one upon a time :..: kár, hogy szünet van


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

*tv shows*

alcatraz!!!:twisted:


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

dexter


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)




----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

angry birds


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

angry birds a kedvenc


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

mlb


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

nfl


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

nba


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

az űzenem neked hogy akor fogszi eni cigany peksenyt sok....maid mikor én fogok főzni neked))


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

csi


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

akkor jó a csülök pékné módra  csülök bármikor!!!


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

vagy csirkemáj + bacon hmmm


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

new kids on the block


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

new york


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

wholefoods


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)




----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

Nem vagyok én hazi aszony,mo,romale,mo...


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

nem is voltam nem is lesek,mo,romale,mo...


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

Nem szeretek sütni főzni,mo romale,mo


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

de szeretek énekelni,mo romale,mo...latyatok....lasan,lasan dalokat fogok irni nektek...


----------



## Puhatalp (2012 Január 8)

ááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## monyaxibvoice (2012 Január 8)

ok,meg irtam a 20 ....szeretném meg köszöni a ATAPATA urnak a táyekosztását !!!


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)

A vendég panaszkodik a hotel szobaasszonyának:
- Miért hangoskodik a szomszédomban a vendég? Nem tudok tőle aludni!
- Tudja, ő mindig magában beszél.
- De akkor miért kiabál?
- Mert nagyothall!


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)

Egy zsidót megállít egy utazó, hogy merre van az X utca. A zsidó - aki éppen két dinnyét cipel a hóna alatt - megkéri a turistát, hogy legyen kedves megfogni a dinnyét, amíg magyaráz. Majd széttárja a karját:
- Sajnos én sem tudom...


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)

Kancsal segédet vett fel a mészárosmester, és az első vágáshoz kiment a vágóhídra, hogy lássa, mit tud az új legény.
Felvezetik az ökröt, a közelében helyezkedik el a mester, a legény már éppen emeli az irtóztató taglót, amikor a mester felkiált: 
- Megálljon, ember! Maga oda szokott ütni, ahová néz? 
- Persze, hogy oda. 
- Akkor várjon egy kicsit. Helyet cserélek az ökörrel.


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)

Skóciai kirándulás során a turista meglátogatja a híres Loch Ness-tavat, abban a reményben, hogy meglátja a szörnyet.
- Általában mikor szokott megjelenni a szörny? - kérdezi az idegenvezetőt.
- Úgy az ötödik pohár után.


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)

Három pap üldögél egy csónakban a tó közepén, és horgásznak. Egyszer csak elfogy a csali. Az egyik pap azt mondja:
- Megyek, hozok még csalit. - Azzal kilép a csónakból a vízre, és a víz tetején lépkedve kimegy a partra, majd ugyanígy tér vissza a csalival.
Kis idő múlva megint kifogy a készlet, a második pap is elmegy gilisztáért, a vízen járva, akárcsak a társa.
Amikor harmadjára elfogy a csali, a harmadik pap lép ki a csónakból, és azonnal elsüllyed a tóban.
Az első ránéz a másodikra és azt kérdezi:
- Te, nem mondtad el neki, hogy hol vannak a vízben a kövek?


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)

Az iskolások hokimeccsén az edző félrehívja a hétéves Pistikét, és megkérdezi tőle:
- Kisfiam, tudod, mi az a csapatmunka, az együttműködés?
- Igen. 
- És tudod, hogy igazán nem az számít, hogy nyerünk-e vagy veszítünk, hanem hogy mind egy csapat vagyunk?
A gyerek bólogat. 
- Akkor biztos azt is tudod, hogy ha megbüntetnek, akkor nem szabad tiltakozni, a bírót rugdosni, és káromkodni, igaz?
Bólogatás.
- És ha én kiállítalak, hogy egy másik gyerek is játszhasson, akkor engem sem szokás "seggfej"-nek nevezni, így van?
A kisfiú csendben bólogat. 
- Na, kisfiam, ha mindezekkel tisztában vagy, akkor menj szépen és magyarázd el anyukádnak is.


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)

Egy nyolcvan éve bácsi a halálos ágyán fekszik. Hívatja az ügyvédjét és azt kérdezi tőle:
- Mondja, mennyibe kerül, hogy minél előbb jogász végzettséget szerezzek?
- Kábé 50.000 dollár, ha én tartom meg a képzést. - feleli az ügyvéd - De miért van erre szüksége, hisz lehet, hogy csak napjai vannak már hátra?
- Az az én dolgom. Ügyvéd akarok lenni.
Az ügyvéd négy napon át oktatja, le is vizsgáztatja. Az öreg kifizeti a tandíjat, megkapja a diplomát, és hirtelen erősen köhögni kezd. Az ügyvéd az ágya fölé hajol és suttogva kérdezi:
- Most már igazán elárulhatná, hogy minek kellett a jogász diploma?
Az idős ember, mielőtt végleg behunyja szemét, azt nyögi:
- Egy ügyvéddel kevesebb...


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)

A feleségem nehezen bírta szülést.
- Nyomd erősebben! Koncentrálj, és told! - biztattam.
- Hagyjál már, te hülye barom! Próbálom, ahogy tudom! - kiabálta eltorzult arccal.
Kicsit durvának találtam a stílusát, végül is mit tehetek én arról, hogy lerobbant a kocsi a kórházba menet?


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)

Egy férfi bemegy a kerti felszerelésboltba. Mondja a tulajnak, hogy egy nagyobb méretű kerti törpét keres. Nézegeti a kínálatot, majd megkérdi:
- Ez a vörös képű, ronda kövér gnóm itt a sarokban mennyibe kerül?
Mire a tulaj:
- Sajnálom, uram, de a feleségem nem eladó!


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)

A fegyverkereskedésben a vevő pisztolyt kér.
- Hat- vagy nyolclövetű legyen, uram? - kédezi tőle az eladó. 
- Mindjárt megmondom. - feleli a férfi, majd előveszi a mobiltelefonját és tárcsáz.
- Halló, takarékpénztár? Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy mennyi önöknél a létszám, és jelenleg hányan vannak odabent.


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)

Kovácsné sírva panaszolja a szomszédasszonyának, hogy börtönre ítélték a fiát többrendbeli lopásért. 
- És megérdemelte a büntetést? - kérdi a szomszéd. 
- Jaj, dehogyis! Hiszen a legjobb gyerek a világon! Amit szerzett, mindig hazaadta.


----------



## Tomesz89 (2012 Január 8)

sün


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

Szeretem a frappáns idézeteket ez az egyik kedvenc....


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

Ha olvasok egy könyvet és megtetszik egy érzés,azt kiírom magamnak


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

*Mivel nőből vagyok nem mondom ki mit akarok, de fenntartom magamnak a jogot, hogy hisztizzek, ha nem kapom meg
*


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

Mi a különbség a szerelmed és a barátod között? Ha a szerelmednek azt mondod”menj a pokolba”, az nem megy sehová. Ott marad és küzd érted, amíg lehetséges.
Ha a barátodat küldöd el a fészkes fenébe, ő elmegy... és hoz segítséget.


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

A legmocskosabb dolog az életben a vége. Vagyis, kemény egy dolog. Elveszi egy csomó idődet és mit kapsz a végén? Belehalsz. Ez lenne a jutalom?A halál a bónusz?vagy mi? Azt hiszem, hogy pont fordítva működik ez az egész.. meghalni kéne először - letudni rögtön. Aztán jönne az öregek otthona. Ha már eleget fiatalodtál, akkor onnan kirúgnak. Kapsz egy aranyórát. Dolgozni mész. Ledolgozol negyven évet, amíg végre elég fiatal vagy ahhoz, hogy visszavonulhass és élvezd az életet. Bulizol, kipróbálsz ezt-azt. Közben felkészülsz az iskolákra - egyetem, középiskola, majd az általános. Utána kis kölyök leszel és annyit játszol, amennyi csak beléd fér.
Nincsen felelősség egyáltalán a válladon. Aztán bebújsz egy kellemes, meleg helyre, ahol lebegve töltöd az utolsó kilenc hónapodat és alaposan kipihened magad.
Végül pedig egy hatalmas, eksztatikus orgazmusban kimúlsz a világból!


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

- Azt mondják mindenkire vár valahol valaki, vagy talál magának valakit. De Mi van, ha nincs senki? Mi van, ha úgy éljük le az életünket, hogy senki sem vár?* Mi van ha nem találok senkit magamnak és rám sem talál senki? Mi van ha nincs senki, aki olyat keresne mint én? És mi van ha én sem találok olyat, aki megérintené a lelkemet? Na ilyenkor mi van? / - Olyankor mi van? Semmi nincs, akkor te vagy a hiba a mintán, akihez nem készült pár, mint mindenki máshoz. Viszont azt ne felejtsd el, hogy pont ettől vagy különleges, egyedi, értékes darab, akár egy félrenyomott postai bélyeg. Lehet, hogy megfogod szenvedni a sorra tönkre menő kapcsolataidat, lehet hosszú hónapokig, évekig tartó egyedüllétek várnak rád. Aztán megismersz egy hozzád hasonló hibás darabot, akivel elfogadjátok a másikat a hibáival együtt, márpedig két hibás darab kiegészíti egymást és egy egészet alkot.


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

Tudod mi a bánat?
Ülni egy csendes szobában és sírva várni, aki nem jön többet.
Elutazni onnan, ahol boldog voltál és otthagyni a szívedet.
Örökké szeretni azt, aki nem szeret téged.
Könnyeket ragadni, mik szemedben égnek.
Kergetni egy álmot és soha el nem érni.
Csalódott szívvel mindig csak remélni.
Megalázva írni könyörgő levelet, s sírdogálni, mert nem jön rá felelet.
Szavakat idézni, mik lelkedre hulltak.
Rózsákat őrizni, melyek kifakultak.
Hideg búcsúzáskor, forró csókot kérni.
Mással látni őt és nem visszanézni.
Kacagni boldog, hazug lemondással,
S otthon leborulni könnyes zokogással.
Imádkozni át hosszú éjszakákat, hogy ő meg ne tudja mi is az a bánat.


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

Lábnyomok
Álmomban Mesteremmel tengerparton jártam, s az életem nyomai rajzolódtak ki mögöttünk: két pár lábnyom a parti honokon, ahogy Ő mindig ott járt velem.
De ahogy az út végén visszanéztem, itt-amott csak egy pár láb nyoma látszott, éppen ahol az életem próbás, nehéz volt, sorsom mostoha.
Riadt kérdéssel fordultam az Úrhoz: „Amikor életem kezedbe tettem, s követődnek szegődtem Mesterem, az ígérted, soha nem hagysz el engem, minden nap ott leszel velem.
S most visszanézve, a legnehezebb úton, legkínosabb napokon át mégsem látom szent lábad nyomát!
Csak egy pár láb nyoma látszik ott az ösvényen. Elhagytál a legnagyobb ínségben?”
Az Úr kézen fogott, s szemembe nézett. „Gyermekem, sose hagytalak el téged!
Azokon a nehéz napokon át azért látod csak egy pár láb nyomát, mert a legsúlyosabb próbák alatt téged vállamon hordoztalak!”
Ismeretlen szerzőtől Túrmezei Erzsébet ford


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

- Hogy kell udvarolni a félszemű lánynak?- Gyönyörű szemednek párja nincs.


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

*"Ilyen az élet! Kis kavicsokkal dobál meg minket - figyelmeztetésképpen. Ha ezeket a kis kavicsokat nem vesszük észre, akkor egy téglával dob meg. Ha a téglát sem vesszük észre, akkor szétzúz egy kősziklával. Ha őszinték vagyunk magunkhoz, akkor láthatjuk, hogy hol nem vettük észre a figyelmeztető jeleket. És akkor még van képünk azt mondani: "Miért pont én...?"*


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

*"Amíg vannak akik féltékenyek Ránk,
és utálnak minket,
addig valamit nagyon jól csinálunk!"*


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

Nos lehet könnyebb lett volna,ha beszélgetek valakivel,de remélem jó lesz.....és most várok türelmesen.

Üdvözlet nektek


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Sziasztok, itt vagyok már vagy két éve, de ez lesz az első bejegyzésem!


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Óhhhh, már csak 19 hiányzik.


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Ej, de nem szeretem az ilyen kötelező (s főleg - talán - értelmetlen) dolgokat...


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Milyen az idő Kanadában?


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Itt nálunk (Békéscsaba) most esett le az első hó.


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Sosem voltam jó fogalmazásból... meg fogok szenvedni a 20 hozzászólással!


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Még - egyelőre - nem látom az alagút végét.


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Valaki nem figyeli ezeket a kényszerből írt hozzászólásokat?


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Mert akkor lehet, hogy kitörlik és kezdhetem az egészet elölről!


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Remek dolog magammal beszélgetni.


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Upsz! Már a fele meg is van! Belehúzok...


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Miért nem indíthatok új témákat? Mert még nincs meg a 20 hsz?


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

2009 októberében regisztráltam ide, de a kutyát sem érdekli, igaz?


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Mi lenne, ha egy gyors hozzászólást csak üresen küldenék el?


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

"Jelenleg 1 látogató (1 tag és 0 vendég) böngészi a témát" - hmmm... gondolom ez én vagyok!


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Jó, hogy megnyitottad ez a topicot! Gyorsabban össze tudom szedni a 20 hozzászólást, mintha valakivel kellene beszélgetnem. Így viszont unalmas, de nagyon.


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Kezd már egy kis fény derengeni az alagút végén! Már csak 4 kell!


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Ejh, most a végefelé kezd elszállni az ihletem? Pedig eddig sem volt!


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Keresek egy dalt, azért küszködöm a hozzászólások kigyűjtésével. Csúnyát fogok mondani, ha nem sikerül megszereznem!


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Régi nótát hoz Budáról át a szél. Ez a dal címe.


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Meg van a húsz hozzászólás! Subudubidúúúú....


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Írok még egyet, hogy nehogy az legyen, hogy csak a húszra hajaztam...


----------



## Sz1u (2012 Január 9)

Elég már hékás! Már túl is teljesítettem!


----------



## PLacci (2012 Január 9)

1


----------



## PLacci (2012 Január 9)

2


----------



## PLacci (2012 Január 9)

3


----------



## PLacci (2012 Január 9)

4


----------



## PLacci (2012 Január 9)

5


----------



## PLacci (2012 Január 9)

6


----------



## gyongyi99 (2012 Január 9)

Köszönjük szépen a segítséget.


----------



## PLacci (2012 Január 9)

7


----------



## PLacci (2012 Január 9)

8


----------



## qmatrix (2012 Január 9)

9


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

Köszönöm szépen !


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

7


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

2


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

4


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

3


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

32


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

1


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

Köszönöm még egyszer a segítséget !


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

2


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

11


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

9


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

12


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

13


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

14


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

15


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

16


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

17


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

18


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

19


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

20


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

21


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

Ez így nehéz ,


----------



## Aorsi (2012 Január 9)

_11_


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

5


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

6


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

7


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

8


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

9


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

10


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

11


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

12


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

13


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

14


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

15


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

16


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

17


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

18


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

19


----------



## Ancsus6 (2012 Január 9)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget és íme a 20.


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

1


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

2


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

3


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

4


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

5


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

6


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

7


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

8


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

9


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

10


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

11


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

12


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

13


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

14


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

15


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

16


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

17


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

18


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

19


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

20


----------



## bagyi1 (2012 Január 9)

21


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

1


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

kettő


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

3


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

nééégy


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

öt


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

6


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

hét


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

nine


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

10


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

tííííííííííííízenegy


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

12


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

tizenhárom


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

14


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

15


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

16


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

17


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

tizennyolc


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

19


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

20. byebye


----------



## diokkka (2012 Január 9)

:d


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

Az sem igaz, hogy a nagy fájdalmak elviselhetetlenek... Amit nem lehet elbírni, azok a kis fájdalmak, nem is fájdalmak, külön nem is érezni, csak együtt az egészet.


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

A bizalmat elnyerni könnyű, megtartani nehéz, az elvesztett bizalmat visszanyerni mindennél nehezebb!"


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

7 :d


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

Férfi, és nő között önzetlen, és igaz barátság nem létezik, - mert mindkettő mást akar. A nő a férfit, - a férfi a nőt.


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

9


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

10


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

11


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

12


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

13


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

14


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

15


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

16


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

17


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

18


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

19


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

20


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Jó napot Kívánok!


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Megtriplázom a hsz-eimet, alakul ez, mint púpos gyerek a prés alatt.


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Gyenge kezdés után erős visszaesés.


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Olyan jó hogy itt vagyok!


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Hallottad a nagy hírt?


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Én se...


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

8


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

9


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Félidő.


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

11


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Buék!


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Itt ragadom meg az alkalmat, hogy boldog nyuszit is kívánjak!


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

No meg persze...


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

15


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Nos, akkor nincs más hátra...


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Megköszönöm a lehetőséget...


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

És hogy senki nem vágott a szavamba.


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Egy élmény volt, de komolyan.


----------



## bölönbika (2012 Január 9)

Bye!


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

1


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

2.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

3.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

4.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

Szia


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

6.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

7.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

8.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

9.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

Hali


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

11.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

12.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

13.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

14.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

Hello


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

16.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

17.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

18.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

19.


----------



## jevi (2012 Január 9)

Vége


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 9)

Üdvözlet Veszprémből!


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 9)

1


----------



## hsandor (2012 Január 9)

129


----------



## hsandor (2012 Január 9)

128


----------



## Krisztinn (2012 Január 9)

128


----------



## Krisztinn (2012 Január 9)

2,561,63


----------



## Krisztinn (2012 Január 9)

135360


----------



## Krisztinn (2012 Január 9)

,05
10315


----------



## Krisztinn (2012 Január 9)

032103


----------



## Krisztinn (2012 Január 9)

12,,4,


----------



## Krisztinn (2012 Január 9)

11,561


----------



## Krisztinn (2012 Január 9)

10,11,554


----------



## Krisztinn (2012 Január 9)

138661


----------



## Krisztinn (2012 Január 9)

48354164318641


----------



## Krisztinn (2012 Január 9)

34115,5158


----------



## Krisztinn (2012 Január 9)

nulla


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

20


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

19


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

18


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

17


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

16


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

15


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

14


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

13


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

12


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

11


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

10


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

9


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

8


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

7


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

6


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

5


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

4


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

3


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

2


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

unalom :/


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

1


----------



## dudus71 (2012 Január 9)

0!!!!!!!


----------



## assassinkl (2012 Január 9)

2


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

22


----------



## assassinkl (2012 Január 9)

3


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 9)

:/:/


----------



## nyuszigumicukor (2012 Január 9)

Köszi!
Nem csak segítség, de még mókás is! Köszi!


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 9)

*megszólalás*

üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 9)

szeretnék teljes jogú tag lenni


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 9)

gondolom, előbb utóbb összejön


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 9)

a nickem nem utal


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 9)

semmiféle túlzott magyarkodásra


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 9)

csak az első két regisztrációs próbálkozás


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 9)

sikertelen volt


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 9)

harmadszorra pedig


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 9)

épp ez jutott


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 10)

eszembe


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 10)

viszont,


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 10)

valóban


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 10)

magyar vagyok


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 10)

hamarosan


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 10)

lesz elegendő


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 10)

"hozzászólásom",


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 10)

pontosabban elég hosszú lesz a monológom


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 10)

és akkor


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 10)

már csak


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 10)

48 óra, és akár megnézhetem a csatolt képeket a kézimunkás hsz-ekben


----------



## magyar-magyar (2012 Január 10)

na pá, két nap múlva!


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

Köszi


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)




----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

Apró monológ


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

16


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

Hajrá Kinga!


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)




----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

Tanulás kikerülésének remek eszköze


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

d,dgegá


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

wr


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

mintha a macska átsétált volna a billentyűzeten


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

fbsfhg


----------



## tindlea (2012 Január 10)

*tanulnod kéne, ne hozzászólnod!*




gnori írta:


> Tanulás kikerülésének remek eszköze


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

fdb


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

mgujkuk


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

már csak 6


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

5


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

4


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

3


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

2


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

utolsó


----------



## gnori (2012 Január 10)

ja, mégsem, de most már tényleg


----------



## Tinka86 (2012 Január 10)

Köszi


----------



## Tinka86 (2012 Január 10)

na hát látom még kéne 10 üzenet. akkor számolok


----------



## Tinka86 (2012 Január 10)

4


----------



## Tinka86 (2012 Január 10)

jaj, már csak 2


----------



## Tinka86 (2012 Január 10)

és meg is vaaaan


----------



## Tinka86 (2012 Január 10)

még így se tudok könyveket leszedni


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Szép


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Jó


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Napot


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Mindenkinek


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

!!!!!


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)




----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Vagy


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

inkább


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Nem sokára elérem a 10 üzit


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Ezzel meg is volt és már a 11.


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Nem nagyon szoktam fórumokat olvasni, de ez az oldal egyre jobban tetszik.


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

és a 12.


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Bocsánat 14.


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Éppen munkahelyet keresek....


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Megszűnt a cég ahol dolgoztam


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Csődbe ment, de azért a dolgozókat kifizette....


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Szeretném a 20 hozzászólást mielőbb összegyűjteni!


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

ÉSSSSSSSSSS 18 Hurrá


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Remélem, sikerül!


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

Ne még egyet


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Nekem még sok kell.


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Nagyon vicces így írkálni.


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Már ez a hetedik.


----------



## bzoli84 (2012 Január 10)

És akkor most hadd köszönjem meg Gjodie-nak hogy tájékoztatott. Ezzel a levéllel én is teljes értékű felhasználó lettem.

Üdv. Minenkinek 

Sziasztok


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Jobb minél előbb összeszedni.


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Nagyon köszönöm a tanácsokat!


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Hálás vagyok, hogy rábukkantam erre a honlapra.


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Rengeteg érdekes témát fedeztem fel.


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Csak legyen időm elolvasgatni.


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Nem is lesz olyan nehéz összeszedni.


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Ez már a 14.


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Úgy látom, magamban levelezgetek.


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Sajnos elolvad a hó, idén nem is lesz tél nálunk?


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Még szerencsére van időm írogatni.


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Már csak három hiányzik.


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

Már csak kettő.


----------



## weryj (2012 Január 10)

És megvan, köszönöm.


----------



## Kat.a (2012 Január 10)

halipapi


----------



## Kat.a (2012 Január 10)

*Jónapot*

Napot kívánok!


----------



## Kat.a (2012 Január 10)

Szép az idő


----------



## Kat.a (2012 Január 10)

10 percenként változik


----------



## Kat.a (2012 Január 10)

fél órája esett az eső


----------



## Kat.a (2012 Január 10)

*időjárás*

De mára havat mondott a pesti ember


----------



## Kat.a (2012 Január 10)

*+ nyolc fok van*

+8 fok van


----------



## Kat.a (2012 Január 10)

Ha nem itt lenne a házam...


----------



## Kat.a (2012 Január 10)

*kivándorlás*

szinte biztos


----------



## Kat.a (2012 Január 10)

Kompenzálják a magyarosított neveiket


----------



## Kat.a (2012 Január 10)

Hogy szakadna le alatta az uborkafa


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

Ezek komoly hozzászólások


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

Nagyon jó kis oldal ez


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

Ha meglesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

akkor tudok letölteni is


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

Hát majd összejön ez


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

szépen lassan


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

Milyen réteg van jóban az erőszakszervezettel?


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

kiss


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

Szóljak hozzá a saját hozzászólásomhoz?


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

szépen lassan


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

nem lehetne gyorsabban?


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

11


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

ez már 13


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

bocs 15


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

már csak 4


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

visszaszámlálás indul


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

3


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

2


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

1


----------



## pityuka59 (2012 Január 10)

zero


----------



## genius73 (2012 Január 10)

jozsikatuning írta:


> :d


 1


----------



## genius73 (2012 Január 10)

pityuka59 írta:


> zero


----------



## Amalia900324 (2012 Január 10)

Ez az utolsó és megvagyok! már csak 1 nap....


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

Köszi!


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)




----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

Értem, szóval ugyanaz nem lehet!


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

Azt viszont nem értem erre miért van szükség?


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

Tudja valaki?


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

Nos, megsúghatná!


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

20 másodperc?


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

Tanulok...


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

A fiammal környezetet...


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

A gólya: hosszú csőre, hosszú lába, fehér tollazata, szárnyai feketék.


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

Hangja: csőrkelepelés.


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

*Na kezdjük. 
*


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

Tápláléka: rovarok, békék, giliszták, apró rágcsálók.


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

Nem tölti nálunk a telet. Költöző madár.


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

A tőkés réce:
Hímje a gácsér, színpompás tollazatot visel.


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

"Azt viszont nem értem erre miért van szükség?" Beszoktatásnak éppen megfelelő.


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

Víz alá bukva keresi táplálékát. Mindenevő.


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Bátortalanok mindenféle görcsölés nélkül....


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

Húsa ízletes, ezért vadásszák.


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

...azt írhatják, ami éppen eszükbe jut.


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

A kanalas gém:
fehér tollú, kanálszerű csőre segíti a táplálkozásban.


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

A fészekaljban általában 4 tojás van. a fiókák 21-24 nap alatt kelnek ki.


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

Tápláléka: apró kagyló, ebihal, csiga, vízi rovarok, békák...


----------



## szabomonca (2012 Január 10)

Emlősök: testüket szőr borítja, négy végtagjuk van, eleven utódokat hoznak világra, kicsinyeiket emlőből szoptatják, testüket csontváz szilárdítja, gerincesek!


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

Koszi atippet


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

Udvozlok mindekit!


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

18


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

17


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

16


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

15


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

14


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

13


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

*A növények általános tulajdonságai*


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

Kedvenc magyar iroim Mikszath es Jokai


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

A növények alapvető közös sajátossága a fotoszintézis, pontosabban a szén-dioxid-asszimiláció (ld. fentebb)


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

11


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

10


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

9


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

8


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Kékeszöld moszatok _(Glaucophyta)_


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

7


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

6


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

Louis de Funes nagy szinesz volt


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

4


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Amor is aspectu.


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

3


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Ave Caesar, morituri te salutant.


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Cave canem.


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Na,...félúton vagyok


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

A Bujtor es Kern duo rulez


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

Na meg egy


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Ceterum censeo...


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Diliges proximum tuum, sicut te ipsum.


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Et tu, mi fili Brute?


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Még hat


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Dzsudzsák eligazolt??


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Newton and Einstein


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva]Newton's most important contribution to science was his mathematical definition of how motion changes with time.[/FONT]


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Szent-Györgyi Albert Budapesten született 1893. szeptember 16-án. Tanulmányait a Lónyay Utcai Református Gimnázium és Kollégium diákjaként végezte, majd a Budapesti Tudományegyetem Orvostudományi Karán folytatta, ahol 1917-ben orvosi oklevelet szerzett.


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Szent-Györgyi előbb Szegedre vitte a Nobel-díj érmét, majd a világháború kezdetén a Magyar Nemzeti Múzeum megvásárolta tőle; a plakett a mai napig ott látható


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Az 1945 januárjában Szent-Györgyi elnökségével alakult meg Magyar-Szovjet Művelődési Társaság, amely később Magyar-Szovjet Baráti Társaság néven működött.


----------



## sisters (2012 Január 10)

Nnna még egy..és már bőven túl vagyok a húszon


----------



## Carlos71 (2012 Január 10)

Megvan a 20 es regen regisztraltam megsem latja a gep. Oh miert?


----------



## acsorsi (2012 Január 10)

csak szorgosan


----------



## acsorsi (2012 Január 10)

mar reg regisztraltam es nem is tudtam rola


----------



## acsorsi (2012 Január 10)

johet a 16/os


----------



## acsorsi (2012 Január 10)

17


----------



## acsorsi (2012 Január 10)

18


----------



## acsorsi (2012 Január 10)

1egyel kevesebb mint 2o


----------



## acsorsi (2012 Január 10)

es......2o


----------



## Raziel (2012 Január 11)




----------



## salagi (2012 Január 11)

2


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

*Sziasztok*

Helló midnekinek!Tényleg egyszerű és szerintem nem hülyeség mert itt annyi hasznos dolgokat letölthetsz és ez a minimum hogy te is tag lehess.


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

*Sziasztok*

Ha miden igaz ez a 3.


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

*Sziasztok*

4. lassan de haladok


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

*Sziasztok*

5.


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

*Sziasztok*

6.Megy ez


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

Másodszorra találtam rá.


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

Csak az a nehéz számomra, hogy a sok érdekes dolog közül eldöntsem, hogy melyikkel is kezdjem. : )


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

*Sziasztok*

Így van tényleg nagyon jó ez a z oldat csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz
Szuper oldal!


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

És még a számítógépes ismereteimet is bővíti.


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

Le kell töltenem djvu fájl megnyitására alkalmas programot. : )


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

Már nem is tudom hogy mennyinél jártam


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

És ezt magam szeretném. Remélem sikerülni fog másik személy bevonása nélkül.


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

Már csak 12 van hátra! HAJRÁ!!!


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

Én angolt szeretnék tanulni. Te?


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

Ezen az oldalon zenészeknek is nagyon sok érdekes hasznos van dolgok vannak de nem csak nekik van még sok más is


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

Hú, már csak 4, 3....


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

hú 10.


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

Hú, ez eszembe se jutott!


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

11.


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

Februártól, 6 év kihagyás után visszatérek a helyi fúvószenekarba. : )


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

*Sziasztok*

12. nemsokára Állandó Tag leszek én is jeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

Sajna míg nem találok munkát sok időm lesz. : )


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

13.


----------



## Leontina83 (2012 Január 11)

Kész vagyok! Irány a böngészés! 
Szép napot!


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

*Sziasztok*

14. már nem sok van


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

*Sziasztok*

valaki nagyon gyors


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

16. na már nincs messze a cél


----------



## nyusziful26 (2012 Január 11)

Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

Nekem sincs munkám hetek kérdése


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

Már nagyon közel a cél


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

19.:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

20 Meg van ez az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

Most már mehet a böngészés!Szép napot


----------



## Szobi10 (2012 Január 11)

Az új tagoknak jó hozzászólás kívánok


----------



## rea618 (2012 Január 11)

19


----------



## rea618 (2012 Január 11)

18


----------



## rea618 (2012 Január 11)

De sok van még hátra.


----------



## rea618 (2012 Január 11)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## rea618 (2012 Január 11)

Még mindig van 15


----------



## rea618 (2012 Január 11)

Király ez az oldal!kiss


----------



## rea618 (2012 Január 11)

Köszönet érte.


----------



## rea618 (2012 Január 11)

*Nyári napnak alkonyúlatánál*.


----------



## rea618 (2012 Január 11)

Megállék a kanyargó Tiszánál


----------



## rea618 (2012 Január 11)

Vízirendőröknél sorozás van, néhány újonc eljut a gyakorlati feladatokig. A főtörzs odaállítja az első jelöltet az úszómedence széléhez, és utasítja:
- Na, Kovács jelölt! Most azonnal ússzon le kétszáz métert!
Mire az:
- Na de főtörzs! Hát ez a medence nincs is olyan mély!


----------



## rea618 (2012 Január 11)

További szép napot!


----------



## nyusziful26 (2012 Január 11)

Az igazi barát a legnagyobb kincs – és minden kincs közül ennek megszerzésére gondolunk legkevesebbet.


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

új tagként sok helyen szeretnék böngészni


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

nagyon érdekes dolgokat találtam


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

lehet hogy ismerősökre is akadok


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

1991-ben 1 évet töltöttem TORONTÓBAN


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

Remélem lassan elérem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

Ezen a honlapon nagyon sok érdekes dologgal találkoztam


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

Több dolog is érdekel


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

Mindenkinek köszönöm ogy olyan dolgokat is megosztanak amit máshol nem


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

1


----------



## titko74 (2012 Január 11)

Kezdem én is a gyűjtögetést


----------



## titko74 (2012 Január 11)

már csak 18 értelmes hozzászólás kell és meglesz a 20


----------



## nyusziful26 (2012 Január 11)

Jó úton haladsz


----------



## cserkrisz2 (2012 Január 11)

elkezdtem én is


----------



## cserkrisz2 (2012 Január 11)

a gyűjtögetést


----------



## cserkrisz2 (2012 Január 11)

egész jól


----------



## cserkrisz2 (2012 Január 11)

megy és haladók


----------



## cserkrisz2 (2012 Január 11)

már nem kell sok


----------



## cserkrisz2 (2012 Január 11)

kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## cserkrisz2 (2012 Január 11)

az oldal használatára,


----------



## cserkrisz2 (2012 Január 11)

izgatott vagyok


----------



## cserkrisz2 (2012 Január 11)

áááá megvan a szükséges, tartalmas hozzászólás


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

*Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 1*

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 1


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 2


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 3


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 4


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 5


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 6


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 7


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 8


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 9


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 10


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 11


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 12


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 13 

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3308710&posted=1#post3308710


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 14


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 15


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 16


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 17


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 18


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 19


----------



## Ninaka (2012 Január 11)

Kiváncsi leszek hogy műxik 20


----------



## benczetimi (2012 Január 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


 

ok


----------



## benczetimi (2012 Január 11)

próba


----------



## benczetimi (2012 Január 11)

próba2


----------



## benczetimi (2012 Január 11)

próba3


----------



## benczetimi (2012 Január 11)

próba 4


----------



## benczetimi (2012 Január 11)

próba 5


----------



## benczetimi (2012 Január 11)

próba 6


----------



## benczetimi (2012 Január 11)

talán utolsó


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

*- Nagymama, te ültél már trojkán?*


- Az mi?
- Orosz fa szán.
- Orosz faszán? Igen, 1945-ben.


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

*Nyuszika füvezik a folyó*

partján, odamegy hozzá a vidra:
- Mit csinálsz, nyuszika?
- Füvezek, vidra!
- Megmutatod, hogy kell?
- Szívj egy jó nagyot, s vedd le.
Szippant egyet a vidra s kifújja.
- Nem úgy! Tartsd magadban, majd utána fújd ki!
Sehogy sem megy a vidrának.
- Na tudod mit, szívj egyet s merülj le a víz alá!
Lemerül a vidra, magában tartja a füstöt s átúszik a másik partra. Kiemelkedik a vízből, kifújja a füstöt, szuper el van szállva. Ott áll a viziló s látja hogy a vidra milyen jól érzi magát.
- Menj át a nyuszihoz, hogy tanítson meg téged is! Átmegy a viziló, kiemelkedik a vízből. A nyuszika megrémülve:
- Baszki vidra, fújd ki, fújd má ki!!!


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

*Nem mindegy, hogy a nyúl*

fingik, vagy a fing nyúlik.
Nem mindegy, hogy Pista bácsi a kaszát fenegeti vagy a faszát kenegeti.
Nem mindegy, hogy erek közt szelektálni, vagy szelek közt erektálni.
Nem mindegy, hogy kicsapongás, vagy picsakongás.


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

Ha már kell az a 20 hozzászólás legalább értelmes legyen és másokat szórakoztasson


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

*2008-08-16**Az építkezésen a főnök*

már 10 perce nézi az egyik munkást.
- Te, Pisti, mit keresel?
- Egy fél méter átmérőjű és kb. fél méter magas betondarabot.
Erre 20 munkás kezdi el keresni. Fél órát keresgélnek, mire Pisti megszólal:
- Na, mindegy! Hagyjátok fiúk, majd leülök erre a gerendára.
*2008-08-16**Az építkezésen a főnök*

már 10 perce nézi az egyik munkást.
- Te, Pisti, mit keresel?
- Egy fél méter átmérőjű és kb. fél méter magas betondarabot.
Erre 20 munkás kezdi el keresni. Fél órát keresgélnek, mire Pisti megszólal:
- Na, mindegy! Hagyjátok fiúk, majd leülök erre a gerendára.

*Az építkezésen a főnök*

már 10 perce nézi az egyik munkást.
- Te, Pisti, mit keresel?
- Egy fél méter átmérőjű és kb. fél méter magas betondarabot.
Erre 20 munkás kezdi el keresni. Fél órát keresgélnek, mire Pisti megszólal:
- Na, mindegy! Hagyjátok fiúk, majd leülök erre a gerendára


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

*A halál kopogtat a székely*

ajtaján. Kijön a székely.
- Székely, az életedért jöttem!
A székely beszól a szobába:
- Életem, téged keresnek!


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

1/ 2 /3


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

4/5/6
Gazsi! Honnan van eza ló, amit vezetsz?
- Sakkon nyertem!
- Sakkon???
- A Lajos ütötte a parasztot, én meg léptem a lóval!


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

köszönöm a tippeket de így is nehéz


----------



## bennny (2012 Január 11)

de nekem meg van a 20 mégsem endgedi


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 11)

5


----------



## stonenailer (2012 Január 11)

Licit: 6


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

Egy kis érdekesség: Kínában több ember tanul angolul, mint ahányan az Egyesült Államokban beszélik a nyelvet


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

A cmabritgei emegyeten kéüszlt eigyk tnuamálny sznreit a szvkaaon bleül nicsn jlneestögfée anank,mkénit rdeeözndenk el a btüek:az a fntoos,hgoy az eslő és az uolstó betű a hlyéen lygeen.Ha a tböbrie a lgnoeyabb özeássivsazsg a jleezmlö,a sövzeg aokkr is tleejs mrtébéekn ovasalthó mraad. A jlneeésg mgáayzrataa az,hgoy az erbemi agy nem eyedgi btüeket hneam tleejs sazakvat ovals


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

Haladóknak:
Three switched witches watch three Swatch watch switches.
Which switched witch watch which Swatch watch switch?


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

Köszönöm a segítséget Kufircnak!


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

Kezdőknek:
Three witches watch three Swatch watches. Which witch watch which Swatch watch?


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

Te az életem voltál, de én csak egy fejezet a Tiédben! (P.S. I love you)


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

"The thirty-three thieves thought that they thrilled the throne throughout Thursday."


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

A legjobb barát az egyetlen, aki a legnagyobb mosolyodat látja, és tudja, hogy valami baj van.


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

,,Tudom, milyen érzés az, hogy mintha ott sem lennél, amíg ő rád nem néz, meg nem érint, vagy nem süt el egy viccet a károdra... Csak hogy mindenki lássa, hogy vele vagy, az övé vagy." P.S.: I love you


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

,,A valóságban semmilyen élet nem lehet tökéletes. De arra is rájöttem, hogy van valami, ami a dolgok tökéletlenségét tompítja, valami, ami az életet közel tökéletessé teheti. Ez a szerelem. " Csokoládé


----------



## zsigacsa (2012 Január 11)

the end


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

Mindannyiunk életében van egy elmondhatatlan titok, egy elérhetetlen álom és egy felejthetetlen szerelem.


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

"Azt akarom, hogy ragadjon el a hév, hogy lebegj a mámortól, fakadj dalra, lejts dervistáncot, légy eszelősen boldog, vagy legalább légy rá nyitott! A szerelem szenvedély, megszállottság, mely nélkül nem lehet élni. Azt mondom, légy fülig szerelmes; olyat találj, akit őrülten szeretsz, és aki ezt viszonozza! Hogy találhatsz rá? Hagyd az eszed! Hallgass a szívedre!... Az az igazság, hogy e nélkül nincs értelme élni. Ha szerelem nélkül mész végig az úton, akkor egyáltalán nem is éltél. De meg kell próbálnod! Ha nem próbálod meg, nem is éltél... Légy nyitott, ki tudja... becsaphat a villám.” (Ha eljön Joe Black című film)


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

Míg van posta, és nem vágják el a telefonvonalakat, míg van mondanivalónk, s amíg minden szorongásunk és örömünk meg akarjuk osztani egymással, addig barátok maradunk. Mindörökre.´ 
Marion C. Garetty


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

4 évesen: Anya mindent tud. 8 évesen: Anya sok mindent tud. 12 évesen: Anya nem is igazán tud mindent. 14 évesen: Anya nem is tud semmit. 16 évesen: Anya nem is létezik. 18 évesen: Anya ódivatú. 22évesen: Anya ért ehhez! 35 évesen: Mielőtt döntenénk, kérdezzük meg anyát 55 évesen: Bárcsak itt lenne anya. 75 évesen: ...Remélem, voltam olyan jó ember, mint ANYA.


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

Onnan tudod, hogy megöregedtél, hogy a gyertyák már többe kerülnek, mint maga a torta. 
(Bob Hope)


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

Nem negyvenéves vagy, hanem tizennyolc, huszonkét éves tapasztalattal.


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)




----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

még 5


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

4


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

3


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

2


----------



## mormoca (2012 Január 11)

és igen


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 12)

Sziasztok!Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*Valami*

Próbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*1*

1


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*2*

:55:2


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*4*

4


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*5*

5


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*6*

6


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*7*

7


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*8*

8


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*8*

8


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*9*

9


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*10*

10


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*11*

11


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*12*

12


----------



## nagyn22 (2012 Január 12)

j


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*14*

14


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*17*

17


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*18*

18


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*19*

19


----------



## Livia74 (2012 Január 12)

*20*

20


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

Ez tényleg jó lehetőség!


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

Köszönjük!


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

4


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

5


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

6!


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

Hét


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

Nyolc


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

Kilencnél tartok már ))))


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

Már a fele megvan!


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

12...


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

13


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

14


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

Tizenöt


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

Tizenhat


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

Már csak négy kell


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

3


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

2


----------



## okakat (2012 Január 12)

Köszönöm


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

Hát én ezt a 20 hozzászólásos beállítást egyáltalán nem értem.


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

Jó, már belefáradtam, majd máskor folytatom.


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

Mégse, megpróbálom még egyszer.


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

5


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

6


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

7


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

8


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

9


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

10


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

11


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

12


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

13


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

14


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

15


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

16


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

17


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

18


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

19


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

20


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Január 12)

A részeg ember mondatai ugyan azok, mint a józan ember gondolatai.


----------



## toto007 (2012 Január 12)

Ráadás.


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Január 12)

Az elmegyógyintézetben több a férfi, mint a nő! (Látszik ki őrjít meg kit)


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Január 12)

Utáljanak azért, aki vagyok, minthogy szeressenek azért, aki nem.


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Január 12)

Ha az élet hátat fordít neked, csapj a seggére és futás.


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Január 12)

A bátorság nem a félelem hiánya, sokkal inkább egy döntés, hogy van ami a félelemnél fontosabb.


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

vegetáriánus idézetek jönnek...
_"Tegyél bele egy bölcsőbe egy kisbabát egy almával, meg egy nyuszival. Ha a nyuszit eszi meg, és az almával játszik, veszek neked egy új autót."_
Harvey Diamond


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

"_Vegetáriánus vagyok, mint ahogy szenvedélyes antialkoholista is, mert így tudom a legjobban használni az agyam."_
_"A jövő orvosa nem orvosságot fog felírni, hanem felkelti páciensei érdeklődését a diéta, testkultúra iránt. Továbbá megmutatja nekik, a betegségek okát és a megelőzés módját."_
Thomas Edison


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

_"Semmi sem lesz kedvezőbb hatással az emberiség egészségére és túlélési esélyeire, mint a vegetáriánus étkezésre való áttérés." _
Albert Einstein


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

_"Eljön az idő, amikor az emberek az állat húsától éppúgy irtózni fognak, mint most az emberhústól."_
Lamartine


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

"Ha a vágóhidaknak üveg faluk lenne, mindenki vegetáriánus lenne." 
Paul és Linda McCartney


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

_"...a húsevés egyszerűen immorális cselekedet, mivel olyan aktust követel, mely ellentétben áll az erkölcsi érzékkel - gyilkosságot."_
Lev Tolsztoj:
Első lépés


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

"Az emberek próbálják takargatni az igazságot, hogy amit esznek, annak arca és szíve is volt, és még lelke is."
 Paul McCartney


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

"Nekünk, mint a bolygónk felügyelőinek felelősségünk az összes fajjal jóságosan, szeretettel, könyörülettel bánnunk. Érthetetlen, hogy az állatok miért szenvednek az emberi kegyetlenségtől. Kérlek, segíts megállítani ezt az őrületet!"
Richard Gere


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

"Amikor 88 éves lettem, teljesen elhagytam a húst, és növényi táplálkozásra váltottam, mindezt egy kisebb szívszélhűdés után. A következő hónapok alatt nem csak 25 kg-mal lettem könnyebb, de még erősebbek is lettek a lábaim, és nőtt az életerőm.
Most, 93 évesen növényeket eszek, semmilyen húsfélét és tejteméket nem fogyasztok. Naponta járok úszni, futni, kenuzni, így amióta a szívprobémáim először megjelentek, most érzem magam a legjobban."
Dr Benjamin Spock


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif] A vegetarian is a person who won't eat anything that can have children. ~David Brenner[/FONT]


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif] How can you eat anything with eyes? ~Will Kellogg[/FONT]


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]I did not become a vegetarian for my health, I did it for the health of the chickens. ~Isaac Bashevis Singer, quoted in _You Said a Mouthful_ edited by Ronald D. Fuchs[/FONT]


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]We all love animals. Why do we call some "pets" and others "dinner?" ~k.d. lang[/FONT]


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

"Szókratész a vegetáriánus étrend mellett emelte fel a szavát, mert ez az állam mezőgazdasági forrásainak a legokosabb felhasználását teszi lehetővé. Figyelmeztet arra is, hogy ha az emberek állatokat kezdenének enni, akkor több legelőre lenne szükség és ez elkerülhetetlenül háborúhoz vezet."
Platón


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

"Ne ölj!"
Mózes


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

"Ha egy ember könyörületes minden élő teremtménnyel, csak akkor nemes lelkű igazán."
Buddha


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

"A húsevés provokálatlan gyilkosság."
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

"Kevés ember tudná 5 percen át szemlélni egy széttépett vagy szétnyomott végtagú állat vergődését."
Charles Darwin


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

"Ha a modern embernek azokat az állatokat, amiket élelemnek használ, saját magának kellene megölnie, akkor a növényevők száma megszámlálhatatlanul sokasodna."
Christian Morgenstern


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

" Sosem szabad egy élőlényt egy eszköznek tekintenünk, ami arra való, hogy kielégítse vágyainkat."
Kant


----------



## bridgewalker (2012 Január 12)

plussz egy:
"Egy nap úgy fognak tekinteni egy állat megölésére, mint egy ember megölésére, azzal egyenértékű, bűnös cselekedet lesz."
Leonardo Da Vinci


----------



## Alex_19 (2012 Január 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## Dobos100 (2012 Január 12)

Szia!
Ezek után te mit gondolsz a húsevésről, Alex19?


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 12)

Sziasztok!
Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Január 12)

Üdv Mindenkinek!
Meglépem az első hozzászólásom a fórumon.


----------



## Marie-Anne (2012 Január 12)

Nehezen jön össze a 20 hozzàszòlàs (((( Màr unom......Legyen végre 20 !


----------



## Marie-Anne (2012 Január 12)

OHHHHH Màr csak hàrom kell és 20 lesz. Nagyszerü!!!!!


----------



## Marie-Anne (2012 Január 12)

Igaz 2006 òta vagyok tag. Mit csinàltam én ezalatt 5 év alatt ?


----------



## Marie-Anne (2012 Január 12)

És ez az utolsò.......joupppidoooooo


----------



## hunwolf (2012 Január 12)

és müködik is, mert nálam 25-nél sem megy pl a letöltés


----------



## hunwolf (2012 Január 12)

Óhh.. na végre megy!


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 13)

6


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

*tehén*

A tehén tejből és fűből van!


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

*A hitetlen rendőr*

A körzeti megbízott meglát a falu végén egy cigányasszonyt, aki lószart gyúr tapasztáshoz. A rendőr odamegy, nézi egy ideig, aztán megkérdezi:
– Mi lesz ebből?
– Mi lenne? Húsvéti tojás – somolyog az asszony.
– Ez gyanús! Nem Rákosi elvtársat akarja maga megmintázni?
– Ennyiből?!...


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

– Miért hajlik meg a padlódeszka a párttitkár alatt?
– Mert okosabb enged....


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

– Hogyan szól a világ legrövidebb gyászbeszéde?
– Csao, Mao!


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

– Milyen lesz az új címer?
– Két sovány tehén feji egymást.


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

– Mire nem lesz szükség az új gazdasági mechanizmusban?
– Ágyra. Mert a dolgozók éjjel-nappal dolgozni fognak, a párt éberen fog őrködni mindenek felett, és aki mindezt nem tudja elviselni, az ülni fog.


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

– Mi a különbség az ötvenes évek magyar hadserege és a hatvanas éveké között?
– Ég és föld... Az ötvenes években Farkas volt a honvédelmi miniszter, a hatvanas években pedig Czinege.


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

– Mi a XX. század tragédiája?
– Az, hogy a Titanic süllyedt el, és nem az Auróra.


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

Két székely vágja a fát télen, csikorgó hidegben.

- Te koma, hol van a füles sapkád?

- Amióta balesetem volt, nem hordom!

- Milyen baleseted?

- Megkínáltak pálinkával és nem hallottam.


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

*1*

1


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

*2*

2


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

*3*

3


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

4


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

5


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

6


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

7


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

8


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

9


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

10


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

11


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

12


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

13


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

14


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

15


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

16


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

17


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

18


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

19


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

HA A NŐK NEM LENNÉNEK
A családi veszekedés kellős közepén a kiborult asszony dühösen felkiált :
- Mit gondolsz, hol lennétek ti férfiak, nélkülünk, nők nélkül ? -
Pontosan tudom drágám - feleli nygodtan a férj.
- Még mindig a Paradicsomban !


----------



## ggjj84 (2012 Január 13)

20


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

PARTI TRÉNING
- Tudod hogyan edzenek a pasik a strandon ?
- Nem. Hogyan?
- Ahányszor bikinit látnak, behuzzák a pocakjukat !


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

AKÁR A FOCILABDA
- A férjem újabban olyan mint a futball-labda - meséli a
barátnőjének Tóthné.
- Hogyhogy ?
- Minden szombaton berugva látom a kapuban.


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

UNDOK ÁLLÍTÁS
- Képzeld el, drága Marikám, az az undok Kati azt állija, hogy festem
magam.
- Ne törődj vele, Évikém, ha neki is olyan ragyás lenne a képe, mint
neked, ő is festené magát.


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

MATEK
Gáborkát kérdezi az anyukája :
- Gáborka ! Hol a nővéred ?
- Matematikailag a szobájában - feleli.
- Hogy érted, hogy matematikailag ?
- Két ismeretlennel.


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

ÓVATOSSÁG
- A feleségem tavalyelőtt és tavaly is állapotos lett a nyaralás
idején. Ez igy nem mehet tovább.
- Mit akarsz tenni?
- Idén nyáron én is elutazom vele.


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

VICCES FÉRJ
- Képzelje, doktor úr, a férjem egész nap vicceket mesél! -
panaszkodik a hölgy a pszichiáternél.
- És ez olyan nagy baj? - kérdezi az orvos.
- De, doktor úr, nem lehet tőle szóhoz jutni.


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

NAGY BOLDOGSÁG
- Minek örülsz ennyire öregem ?
- Családi örömök elé nézek.
- Szivből gratulálok ! A feleséged gyermeket vár?
- Dehogy, csak elutazik két hétre az anyosommal.


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

SZÉPSÉG MINDENEK ELÖTT
- Én csak szép nőt veszek el - jelenti ki a szoknyavadász férfi. -
Miért kérdi a barátja?
- Mert a szép nő hamarább elhagyja a férjét.


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

*Régóta ismeri ezt a pszichiátert?*
*Igen.*
*Maga is mániákus depresszióval jár hozzá?*
*Nem, én villamossal.*


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

*Doktor úr, a jövő szombaton feleségül veszem a menyasszonyomat,*
*Terit. 
*
*Szeretném, ha addig megszabadítana a bajomtól.*
*Miért, mi a baja?*
*Egy tetoválás, "Szeretlek, Zsuzsi" felirattal.*


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

*Andriska az állatkertben sétál a mamájával. Hallják, amint az egyik fülemüle különösen szépen énekel.*
*Kisfiam, szeretnél olyan szépen énekelni, mint a fülemüle?*
*Nem anyu, én inkább olyan nagyot szeretnék köpni, mint a láma.*


----------



## kitty804 (2012 Január 13)

*Most feküdj vissza az ágyadba, Lajos! - mondja beteg férjének*
*Horváthné. - Beadom neked azt az orvosságot, amit két óránként kell szedned, aztán tíz percre átmegyek a szomszédasszonyhoz.*
*És ha átmész tíz percre, ki adja majd be a két óra múlva esedékes** adagot nekem?*


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Köszönöm a tippet , a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtésére !


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Még egy kicsit dolgozom az ügyön , és lassan össze is jön ...


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Jó az oldal !


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Valóban olyan dolgokat is megtalálni ezen az oldalon , amit sehol máshol ...


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Szép időnk van ( mintha tavasz lenne ) !


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Itt vagyunk .


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Kanadában milyen most az időjárás ?


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Mennyi is kell még ?


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

Koszi szepen


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Gyönyörűen süt a nap itt nálunk .


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

1


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

itt havazik


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

2


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

abc


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

123


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

udv


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Köszönjük a segítséget Zsuzsanna03-nak !


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

hello mindenki


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Üdv.


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

Na igen.
jol jon


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 13)

Remélem mielőbb meglesz a 20 üzi!


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

En Szlovakiabol vagyok


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Hajrá a 20 hozzászólásért !!!


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

Tanitok


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

Matematikat fizikat informatikat


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

igyekszem


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Én Magyarországról próbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást .


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

meg


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

mar alig varom


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Általános , vagy középiskolában ?


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

mar meg lehetne


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

Altalanos


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Szlovákiában is ilyen gyönyörű idő van , mint itt nálunk ?


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

Most szamitastechnika koromet tartom.


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

Itt havazik


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Lassan meg is lesz ! Pici türelem még ...


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Kellemeset a hasznossal ?


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

Magyarorszag melyik resze?


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

21


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

22


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Melyik a kedvenc tantárgy a három közül ?


----------



## Szamee82 (2012 Január 13)

23


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Déli részen vagyunk .


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Azért csak összehoztuk !


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Köszönöm Szamee82 a "segítséget" !


----------



## marcy81 (2012 Január 13)

Szamee82 sikerült valamit letölteni ? Nekem valamiért még mindig nem ad hozzáférést a letöltéshez ?!


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

My name is senki.


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

1


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

2


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

3


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

4


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

5


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

6


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

7


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

8


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

9


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

10


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

11


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

12


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

13


----------



## kalmanzsolti98 (2012 Január 13)

14


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


 oké


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

kalmanzsolti98 írta:


> 10


 oké


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

kalmanzsolti98 írta:


> 13


 nem


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

kalmanzsolti98 írta:


> 14


 jó


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


 Köszi


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

kalmanzsolti98 írta:


> 14


 kell a bejegyzés


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

Krisztinn írta:


> 128


oké


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

Krisztinn írta:


> 128


 oké


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


oké


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


 oké


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

jozsikatuning írta:


>


 oké


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 13)

Szia mindenki, én is megérkeztem!


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 13)

“Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.”
(*Alexandre Dumas*)


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


 oké


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

hbvapo írta:


> “Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.”
> (*Alexandre Dumas*)


 oké


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

hbvapo írta:


> Szia mindenki, én is megérkeztem!


 miért


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

Caprine1 írta:


> 20.


 oké


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


 oké


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


 én is köszikiss


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

Omariann68 írta:


> Hátha valaki olvassa
> "Miért kell a szívünkre hallgatnunk?
> Azért, mert ahol a szíved lesz, ott lesz a kincsed is"


 igaz


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

jozsikatuning írta:


> :d


 oké


----------



## Pumikám (2012 Január 13)

ggjj84 írta:


> 12


 magyarok


----------



## reciproka (2012 Január 13)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

"Adjon az ég!"


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

kalmanzsolti98 írta:


> 9



10 én nyertem


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

14


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

16


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

18


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

*20* :d


----------



## sziky45 (2012 Január 13)

Mindenki nevében köszönöm a jó tanácsokat!


----------



## sziky45 (2012 Január 13)

Már csak pár üzenetre van szükség


----------



## sziky45 (2012 Január 13)

Nem elég figyelmesen olvasta el a szabályokat. Bocsi.


----------



## sziky45 (2012 Január 13)

Így helyesebb:
Nem elég figyelmesen olvastam el a szabályokat. Bocsi.


----------



## sziky45 (2012 Január 13)

Még két hozzászólásra, bejegyzésre van szükségem.


----------



## sziky45 (2012 Január 13)

Ez a huszadik üzenet.


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

1.üzi


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

2.üz


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

pápá


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

ciaó


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

ha ha


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

zene


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

mulatós


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

10


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

3 üzi


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

11


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

12


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

13


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

14


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

15


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

17


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

18


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

19


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

20


----------



## fire75 (2012 Január 13)

21


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Szép idő van.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Este van.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Esett a hó.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

A Balaton még nem fagyott be.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Ma nagyot alszom.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Csomagot küldök.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Kék a kedvenc szinem.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Jó keresgélést.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Szeretek olvasni.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

TV-t nézek.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

1,2,3,4,...


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

a,b,c,d,...


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Hideg lesz.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Jönnek a fagyok.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Veszek halat.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Kell egy kis víz.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Nyílik a hóvirág.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Ég a villany.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Sütit kérek.


----------



## Driadok (2012 Január 13)

Almát eszem.


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

oktatófilmet keresek


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

nyelvtanból


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

matematikából


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

környezetből


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*gyereksarok*

irodalomból


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

énekből


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

rajzból


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

mesék


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

játékok


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

kézügyesség


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*gyereksarok*

gyöngyfűzés


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

festés


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

barkácsolás


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

kirándulás


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

városnézés


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

növénygyűjtés


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

bogárgyűjtés


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

diafilmek


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

tündérmesék


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*Gyereksarok*

boszorkányok


----------



## kisjolika1 (2012 Január 14)

*gyereksarok*

Barbie


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 14)

7


----------



## Kobol (2012 Január 14)

Hello


----------



## Kobol (2012 Január 14)

Sziasztok .


----------



## Eukaliptusz (2012 Január 14)




----------



## Eukaliptusz (2012 Január 14)

szia!


----------



## zongora05 (2012 Január 14)

Szia!


----------



## zongora05 (2012 Január 14)

5


----------



## joakim (2012 Január 14)

Ti hallottatok már Gróf Spanyol Zoltán találmányáról?


----------



## joakim (2012 Január 14)

Nem gondolkodtatok hogy meddig tart ki a föld energiakészletei?


----------



## joakim (2012 Január 14)

Na és, ha vízzel hajthatnánk az autóink nem akarna-e mindenki rögtön kocsiba pattani?


----------



## joakim (2012 Január 14)

Képeld el hány autós lenne akkor még rajtad kívül az úton.


----------



## joakim (2012 Január 14)

Vagy épp képzelj el egy tiszta levegőjű várost szmog nélkül, az egész gazdaság átalakulna.


----------



## monicaschneider (2012 Január 14)

Nincs olyan, hogy tiszta levegőjű város, még a nepáli hegyekbe sem tiszta a levegő, mert a szél mindenhova elviszi a koszos levegőt sajnos....


----------



## Waczky (2012 Január 14)

Nem is az a lényeg, hogy teljesen tiszta legyen hanem hogy NE LEGYEN smog.


----------



## Waczky (2012 Január 14)

Ami jó lenne most: Hegy tetőn ( havas hegytetőn ) állni sícuccal és egy forró csokit meginni a száguldás előtt.


----------



## ildiberko (2012 Január 14)

Köszönöm szépen az ötletet!


----------



## ildiberko (2012 Január 14)

Próbálgatom az oldalt!


----------



## Waczky (2012 Január 14)

Mit kezdenétek 6 kiló narancsal, amiről annyit tudtok, hogy nem lédús, így narancslének csak pocsékolás lenne.
Van vmi ötlete valakinek?


----------



## ildiberko (2012 Január 14)

Nagyon tetszik!!!


----------



## Waczky (2012 Január 14)

Gyere játsz a szójátékokkal  úgy neked is gyorsabban megy


----------



## ildiberko (2012 Január 14)

Kandírozd meg a narancsok héjját!


----------



## ildiberko (2012 Január 14)

Nagyon finom pudingba, karácsonyi sütibe (kicsit késő)...


----------



## Waczky (2012 Január 14)

Az ok, de a narancshusival mi legyen?


----------



## Waczky (2012 Január 14)

Arra gondoltam, hogy narancs lekvár, de az meg macerás


----------



## ildiberko (2012 Január 14)

Vagy esetleg püspök kenyérbe, vagy csak simán étcsokoládába mártva!


----------



## Waczky (2012 Január 14)

Vagy narancsos túrótorta,


----------



## ildiberko (2012 Január 14)

Hát ha nincs leve, akkor mindek a gyümölcshusi ??


----------



## ildiberko (2012 Január 14)

Így legalább a narancshéjját hasznosítod és nem a kukába végzi!


----------



## ildiberko (2012 Január 14)

Hát igen a lekvár is jó ötlet, de tényleg nagyon macerás, nem mintha a kandírozás egyszerűbb lenne!


----------



## ildiberko (2012 Január 14)

Ohhh a narancsos túrótorta nyerjen ))


----------



## ildiberko (2012 Január 14)

Finom és a felsoroltak közül a legegyszerűbb elkészíteni!


----------



## zongora05 (2012 Január 14)

1


----------



## zongora05 (2012 Január 14)

2


----------



## zongora05 (2012 Január 14)

6


----------



## zongora05 (2012 Január 14)

7


----------



## zongora05 (2012 Január 14)

8


----------



## zongora05 (2012 Január 14)

9


----------



## staphy (2012 Január 14)

Köszi szépen a tanácsot!


----------



## staphy (2012 Január 14)

Csak a Real Madrid! <3


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 14)

123


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 14)

456


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 14)

1234


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 14)

abc


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 14)

Ch


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 14)

Dalok


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 14)

"Ne várj nagy dolgot életedbe,
Kis hópelyhek az örömök,
Szitáló, halk szirom-csodák.
Rajtuk át Isten szól: jövök."


----------



## staphy (2012 Január 14)

Folyvást rohanunk, soha meg nem állunk. Még arra sincs időnk néhanap, hogy a tenyerünkbe rejtsük arcunk, összeszedjük magunkat egy-egy percre és szembenézzünk a kérdéssel: mi végre tesszük? Napjaink vágtató tempója, felfokozott életritmusa feszült nyugtalansággal tölt el bennünket. De nem a fizikai fáradtság az igazi baj, hanem a lelki rendezetlenség. Már-már a belső megsemmisülés érzése. S ennek hiába ismerjük a diagnózisát, a gyógymódot nem tudjuk receptre felíratni. Az orvoslással mi szolgálhatunk egymásnak. Az ember az ember patikája.


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 14)

Ági


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 14)

“Ha szeretet van az életünkben, az pótol ezernyi dolgot, ami hiányzik. Ha nincs szeretet, mindegy, mink van, az sosem lesz elég.”


----------



## staphy (2012 Január 14)

23-43-20


----------



## staphy (2012 Január 14)

A szemét látom magam előtt. A leggyönyörűbb szemek. Sem életben, sem filmvásznon ilyet nem láttam. Bámulatos mélység és tisztaság. A haja is gyönyörű, azokkal az ősz csíkokkal a feketében, de a szeme, az leírhatatlan. És ezek a szemek engem néznek. Úgy szeretnek, ahogy szeretni lehet, feltétel nélkül. Három éve. Ilyenben nem téved az ember. Három éven át, amíg nem mehettem hozzá, mert végig kellett csinálnom egy másik kapcsolatot, mindvégig tudtam, hogy ezek a szemek rám várnak, bármikor elmehetek hozzá, szerelemmel fog fogadni. És elmentem hozzá három év múlva, és szerelemmel fogadott. Ilyen egyszer adódik az életben. Mert úgy szeret, ahogy szeretni lehet.


----------



## staphy (2012 Január 14)

Nem értem,már hónapok óta vagyok regelve,egy ideig nem léptem be. Most meg volt a 20 hozzászólás és mégse tudok feltölteni meg letölteni sem


----------



## Ibtz (2012 Január 15)

Hajrá hozzászólások!


----------



## Ibtz (2012 Január 15)

abcd rajtam kezdé


----------



## Ibtz (2012 Január 15)

Ave Caesar, morituri te salutant.


----------



## Ibtz (2012 Január 15)

123


----------



## Ibtz (2012 Január 15)

holnapután letölthetek


----------



## Ibtz (2012 Január 15)

abcdf


----------



## Ibtz (2012 Január 15)

ökör


----------



## eivett32 (2012 Január 15)

sziasztok!


----------



## eivett32 (2012 Január 15)

Sziasztok!!! Nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## eivett32 (2012 Január 15)

Szépek a képek!


----------



## eivett32 (2012 Január 15)

Jó tudni ezekről az ötletekről!


----------



## eivett32 (2012 Január 15)

Köszönöm szépen az infót!


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 15)

8


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 15)

9


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

Tévedni emberi, a tévedéshez ragaszkodni viszont esztelen dolog.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

Nem az a baj, hogy kevés idő áll a rendelkezésünkre, hanem főképp az, hogy sokat elfecsérelünk abból, ami adatik.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

Aki barát, szeret: de aki szeret, nem mindig barát.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

Semmit sem fedeznénk fel, ha megelégednénk azzal, amit már felfedeztek.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

Az első óra, mely az életet adja, el is vett az életből valamit.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

A legboldogabb ember, aki aggódás nélkül várja a holnapot.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

A lélek tükre a beszéd.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

A bölcs lelke olyan, mint a hold fölötti világ, mindig derült.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

A boldogság a magasságban lakozik, de elérheted, ha akarod.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

Sohasem szabadulunk meg a szorongástól, ha úgy véljük: annyiszor ítélnek meg bennünket, ahányszor ránk pillantanak.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

Az emberi természet olyan, hogy mindennél jobban szereti azt, ami elveszett: annyira visszasóvárogjuk azt, amit elvesztettünk, hogy sokkal kevésbé becsüljük meg azt, amink megmaradt.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

Senki sem gondolja, hogy tartozna valamivel, ha időt kapott, holott ez az egyetlen dolog, amelyet még a hálás ember sem tud viszonozni.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

Az igazság az emberi élet legkínzóbb érzése, mert mindenkinek mást jelent.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

A legtöbb ember nem a bűnre haragszik, hanem a bűnösre.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

A szorgalom hatalmas támasz a középszerű tehetségnek is.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

A megszokás (...) rögzíti (...) a hibát.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

Ne annyit markolj, amennyit szeretnél, hanem amennyit a kezedben bírsz tartani.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

Senki sem jó véletlenül. Az erényt tanulni kell.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

A jó bíró elítéli, de nem gyűlöli azt, amit helytelenít.


----------



## JulesV (2012 Január 15)

Tudni annyi, mint mindent sajátunkká tenni, nem függeni a példától, és nem sandítani vissza a mesterre.


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

1


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

2


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

3


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

4


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

5


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

6


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

7


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

8


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

9


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

10


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

11


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

12


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

13


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

14


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

15


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

16


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

17


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

18


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

19


----------



## attilabal (2012 Január 15)

20


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 15)

10


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

1


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

2


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

3


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

4


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

5


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

6


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

7


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

8


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

9


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

10


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

11


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

12


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

13


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

14


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

15


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

16


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

17


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

18


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

19


----------



## Fl4tln3 (2012 Január 15)

20


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

Őszinte örömmel lennék ennek a közösségnek a tagja!


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

1. Bács-Kiskun megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

2. Baranya megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

3. Békés megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

4. Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

5. Csongrád megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

6. Fejér megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

7. Győr-Moson-Sopron megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

8. Hajdú-Bihar megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

9. Heves megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

10. Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

11. Komárom-Esztergom megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

12. Nógrád megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

13. Pest megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

14. Somogy megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

15. Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

16. Tolna megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

17. Vas megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

18. Veszprém megye


----------



## nezperce (2012 Január 15)

19. Zala megye


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

6


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

7


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

8


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

január


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

9


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

február


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

március


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

április


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

10


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

május


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

június


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

július


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

11


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

augusztus


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

12


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

szeptember


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

október


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

november


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

december


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

13


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

tapsihapsi


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

csőrike


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

szilveszter


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

14


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

mézga géza


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

15


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

mz/x


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

16


----------



## vrita90 (2012 Január 15)

jeee, köszönöm szépeeen )


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

17


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

18


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

19


----------



## itep87 (2012 Január 15)

20


----------



## enzomlnr (2012 Január 15)

koszi


----------



## enzomlnr (2012 Január 15)

1


----------



## enzomlnr (2012 Január 15)

2


----------



## enzomlnr (2012 Január 15)

3


----------



## enzomlnr (2012 Január 15)

4


----------



## Mushu (2012 Január 15)

Szuppi


----------



## Kovacs.Ervin (2012 Január 16)

Hát azért


----------



## totomano (2012 Január 16)

Sziasztok! Ez már a 2. hozzászólásom!


----------



## lhamo (2012 Január 16)

jééé


----------



## lhamo (2012 Január 16)

14


----------



## lhamo (2012 Január 16)

15


----------



## lhamo (2012 Január 16)

aA


----------



## lhamo (2012 Január 16)

1621


----------



## lhamo (2012 Január 16)

3


----------



## lhamo (2012 Január 16)

2


----------



## lhamo (2012 Január 16)

1


----------



## lhamo (2012 Január 16)

Kész


----------



## mtündem (2012 Január 16)




----------



## mtündem (2012 Január 16)

nekem még sok kell ..


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 16)

10


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 16)

12


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 16)

13


----------



## harmonikas69 (2012 Január 16)

Ahol énekelnek oda bátran bemehetsz, nem esik bajod!


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

1


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

2


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

3


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

4- gratulálok a rendszerhez


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

5- Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 6 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

7 - Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 2 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

8- ez így marha unalmas lesz


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

6- kimaradt


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

nyócvan


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

öccá


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

ezer


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

12


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

13


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

14


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

15


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

mingyávége


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

namost


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

18


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

19


----------



## lllaurapalmer (2012 Január 16)

20


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

lllaurapalmer írta:


> ezer


 
na ez az


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

2


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

3


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

4


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

5


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

6


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

7


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

8


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

9


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

10


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

11


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

12


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

13


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

14 b+


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

15


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

16


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

17


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

18


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

19


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

20


----------



## Cybill (2012 Január 16)

na nem jó így se...


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

*Őszi versek*

[FONT=&quot]Ősz húrja zsong,
jajong, busong
a tájon,
s ont monoton
bút konokon
és fájón.

[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]S én csüggeteg,
halvány beteg,
mig éjfél
kong, csak sirok,
s elém a sok
tűnt kéj kél.

[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]Óh, múlni már,
ősz! húllni már,
eresszél!
Mint holt avart,
mit felkavart
a rossz szél...

[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]Boldogok a szellemben szegények, mert övék a mennyek országa.[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]Boldogok a szomorúak, mert ők vigaszt kapnak.[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]Boldogok a szelídek, mert övék lesz a föld.[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]Boldogok, akik éhezik és szomjazzák az igazságot, mert eltelnek majd vele.[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]Boldogok az irgalmasok, mert nekik is irgalmaznak majd.[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]Boldogok a tiszta szívűek, mert meglátják az Istent.[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]Boldogok a békességet teremtők, mert Isten fiainak hívják majd őket.[/FONT]


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 16)

12


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]Boldogok, akik üldözést szenvednek az igazságért, mert övék a mennyek országa.[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]Aki nem mer élni, az a haláltól is félni fog.[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]A „halál” nem egyéb, mint törvényszerű átfordulás azon az állapoton, ami a világ Teremtését megelőzte.[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]A halál nem büntetés.[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]A „hit” üres szó, a sötét kor találmánya, amit azért talált ki, hogy az embert homályban tartsa[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]Egy civilizáció éppúgy meghal, mint egy ember.[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]Mást élünk, mint amit mondunk, s mást mondunk, mint amit gondolunk.[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]Adni a legnagyobb boldogság[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot]A „nem-tudás” elsősorban önmagunk nem-tudása.[/FONT]


----------



## jaco (2012 Január 16)

[FONT=&quot] Nem teszem meg nékik azt a szívességet, hogy boldogtalan legyek![/FONT]


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 16)

15


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 16)

16


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 17)

16


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 17)

18


----------



## andotoni (2012 Január 17)

20 ez több


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 17)

19


----------



## TAncsa (2012 Január 17)

Most nézem, hogy nem csak egy ilyen értelmetlenséget beírogatós topic létezik.


----------



## TAncsa (2012 Január 17)

Majd megnézem, de gyanítom, hogy ezeknek a legnagyobb a forgalma.


----------



## TAncsa (2012 Január 17)

Szégyellném, hogy csak számokat írogassak, legalább egy értelmes mondatot kicsiholok magamból.


----------



## TAncsa (2012 Január 17)

Bár meggyőződésem, hogy a kutyát nem érdekli.


----------



## TAncsa (2012 Január 17)

Csak engem bosszant ez a dolog?


----------



## TAncsa (2012 Január 17)

Annyit hallottam már, hogy a Canadahun így meg úgy, gondoltam regisztrálok én is.


----------



## TAncsa (2012 Január 17)

Egyszer már próbálkoztam, de nem kaptam visszaigazoló levelet.


----------



## TAncsa (2012 Január 17)

Pedig szerintem jó volt az e-mailcímem, amit megadtam.


----------



## TAncsa (2012 Január 17)

És a nickem is foglalt.


----------



## TAncsa (2012 Január 17)

Jó, hogy eszembe jut, mindjárt rákeresek, hogy létezem-e azon a néven is.


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 17)

sziasztok


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 17)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 17)

nagyon nagyon bonyolultnak tűnik most minden


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 17)

de remélem hamar sikerül rájönnöm a dolgokra


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 17)

nemis tudom mit írjak még


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 17)

talán számokat...


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 17)

talán neveket..


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 17)

talán zenéket...


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 17)

vagy a kedvenc könyveimet...


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 17)

unbelievable


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 17)

ahj és ez még csak 10......


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 17)

akarom mondani tizenkettőőőőő


----------



## Gyuri2 (2012 Január 17)

Helo


----------



## Gyuri2 (2012 Január 17)

1234


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 17)

19


----------



## kfozo (2012 Január 17)

3


----------



## kfozo (2012 Január 17)

6


----------



## gőczemarcsi (2012 Január 18)

köszönöm a segítséget, így majdcsak összejön a 20.


----------



## gőczemarcsi (2012 Január 18)

haladok


----------



## gőczemarcsi (2012 Január 18)

szeretnék már végre belépni


----------



## gőczemarcsi (2012 Január 18)

még kell néhány


----------



## gőczemarcsi (2012 Január 18)

még 7


----------



## gőczemarcsi (2012 Január 18)

már azt hittem megvan, de töröltek


----------



## gőczemarcsi (2012 Január 18)

5


----------



## gőczemarcsi (2012 Január 18)

mindjárt kész


----------



## gőczemarcsi (2012 Január 18)

3!


----------



## gőczemarcsi (2012 Január 18)

még kettő


----------



## gőczemarcsi (2012 Január 18)

ééés kéész!!


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 18)

21


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

1


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

3


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

4


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

5


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

6


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

7


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

8


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

9


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

10


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

11


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

12


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

13


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

14


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

15


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

16


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

17


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

18


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

19


----------



## Tündi2525 (2012 Január 18)

20!!!


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 18)

+1


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 18)

9


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 18)

10


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Épp elég,ha életedben csak egy imát tanulsz meg-azt hogy KÖSZÖNÖM!


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 18)

Amúgy a 20 hozzászólásos előfeltétel miért jó ?


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Én tudok hálás lenni azért,amim van ma!


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 18)

12. üzenetem


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 18)

13


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Olyan jó minden nap,minden percben tisztán érezni ezt a hálát!


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 18)

"Feleolyan izgalmas sem lenne, ha mindent ismernénk, nem? Akkor nem maradna tere a képzeletnek."
Lucy Maud Montgomery


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Lelki béke!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Elengedés!


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 18)

"A gondolkodás az egyetlen, amivel minden problémát meg lehet oldani."

Agatha Christie.


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Bőség és jólét!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Siker!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Eredményes munka!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Egészség és szépség!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Célok sikeres elérése!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Szabadulj meg mindentől, ami nem hasznos,szép vagy boldogító!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Bármilyen jó vagy rossz a helyzet,meg fog változni!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Higgy a csodákban!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Az irigység időpazarlás,megvan minden ami kell!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

A legjobb még csak most jön!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Önzetlenség és szeretet,együttérzésből!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Az egyik legfontosabb lelki szükségletünk az önbizalom!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Az önbizalom magába foglalja a bátorságot!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Megtartani a megvalósítás folyamatosságát!


----------



## kisanyácska (2012 Január 18)

Az önbizalmat erősítő sikerélmény csak a haladásból származhat!


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 18)

Még hiányzik néhány gyors üzenetem az áhított tagsághoz


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 18)

visszaszámolás
9


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 18)

8


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 18)

7


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 18)

6


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 18)

5


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 18)

4


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 18)

3


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 18)

2


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 18)

1


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 18)

hurrá


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 18)

"A könnyebb utat mindig könnyebb választani, ezt hívják menekülésnek, de van egy rossz hírem: a könnyebb úton soha nem lehet olyan sikerélményeket szerezni, amelyek önbizalmat adnak."
Csernus Imre.


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 18)

18


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 18)

akkor most 18 XD.


----------



## hbvapo (2012 Január 18)

Nagy áldozatot kell hoznod, és nagy győzelmet aratsz.

Álomháború c. film


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

hello


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

árman sem bírnátok súlyos buzogányát,
Parittyaköveit, öklelő kopjáját;


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

Csinálunk egy furnyákos csapdát! -és milyen az a furnyákos csapda? -firmányosan furnyákos , nem tök mind1??? ( TaXi)


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

első


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

második


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

harmadik


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

negyedik


> [HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

ötödik


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

hatodik


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

hetedik


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

nyolcadik, mikor lesz már vége, nagyon unom


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

keverőegység


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

kilencedik


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

hellobello


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

na mi a pálya kishaver


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

sose lesz meg a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

már csak három van vissza, hahó, mindjárt megvan a 20.


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

már csak kettő hiányzik hál' Istennek.


----------



## sszylvia (2012 Január 18)

Halihó! Az utolsó! Jupijé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

4


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

_*5*_


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

[big]_*6*_[/big]


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

7


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

*8*


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

9999999999999999


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

10-10-10-10-10-10-10


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

12---------------------------------12--------------------------------------12


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

13|13|13|13|13|13|


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14~~14


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15˙˙15


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*nyuszi*

cica


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*cica*

nyuszi


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*lájk*

lájk


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*3 kismalac*

3 little pig


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*nyers*

rendes emberek


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*brumma*

brumma


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*peter*

griffin


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*szabad*

asszociáció


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*lol*

:d:d:d


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*10*

ez már a félidő


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*mutyi*

lári-fári


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*homer*

simson


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*kutty*

murutty:12:


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*potty*

potty


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*botond*

bolond


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*very*

cool


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*csövi*

jolanda


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*south*

park


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*home*

less


----------



## Viqnya (2012 Január 18)

*hali*

lali papi


----------



## Marcha23 (2012 Január 19)

1


----------



## Marcha23 (2012 Január 19)

2


----------



## Marcha23 (2012 Január 19)

3


----------



## Marcha23 (2012 Január 19)

4


----------



## Marcha23 (2012 Január 19)

5


----------



## Marcha23 (2012 Január 19)

6


----------



## Marcha23 (2012 Január 19)

7


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 19)

köszönöm megint


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 19)

és még mindig


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 19)

huszonkilencezer-négyszázhatvanöt


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 19)

7896543210 01234567891011121314151617181920212223242526272829


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 19)

aaaaaa nem hiszem el


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 19)

seventeeen minus four is equal to thirteen


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 19)

dexteeer


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 19)

difficult


----------



## zkitty1994 (2012 Január 19)

kivagyok


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

1


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

2


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

3


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

4


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

5


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

6


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

7


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

8


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

9


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

10


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

11


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

12


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

13


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

14


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

15


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

16


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

17


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

18


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

19


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

20


----------



## ckc001 (2012 Január 19)

21


----------



## harmonikas69 (2012 Január 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## harmonikas69 (2012 Január 19)

még 4


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

18


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

16


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

14


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

12


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

Most _figurázok_, mert *már* unom
És közben




-ot olvasok (igazából nem csak gyakorlok)

Ja és 10


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

8


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

6


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

4


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

2


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

0


----------



## Zétianyu (2012 Január 19)

1


----------



## Edi60 (2012 Január 19)

1.


----------



## Zétianyu (2012 Január 19)

Szia Edit!


----------



## Misi-boy (2012 Január 19)

*várakozás*

Már alig várom a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Misi-boy (2012 Január 19)

*tél*

Milyen jó lenne ha minden hozászólásnál leesne egy hópihe.


----------



## Misi-boy (2012 Január 19)

*javítás*

Hozzászólás 2 z tudom....


----------



## Misi-boy (2012 Január 19)

*ötlet*

A huszadik hozzászóláshoz jó lenne egy animáció. Pl egy télapó


----------



## Misi-boy (2012 Január 19)

*ötlet*

Mi lenne ha a huszadik hozzászólásnál előhúzna egy meglepit a télapó a puttonyából?


----------



## Misi-boy (2012 Január 19)

*remény*

Remélem találok valakit aki tud jó télapót rajzolni !Vagy rénszarvast
-


----------



## Misi-boy (2012 Január 19)

*meglepi*

Lássuk mit hoz a rénszarvas a huszadik hozzászóláshoz!


----------



## Misi-boy (2012 Január 19)

*tipp*

Biztos azért kell várni a huszadik bejegyzés után mert a rénszarvas elcsattog a hírrel a mikuláshoz és el tart eddig amig a Nagytavaktól az északi sarkkörig jut.


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

Feleség a férjhez fordulva:-Te ember!!! Te nem szeretsz engem!!! A férj nagy mérgesen rámutat sz 5 gyerekükre akik a stobában mellettük játszadoznak:-Mit gondolsz? Ezeket a Google-röl töltöttem le???


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

- Jean, mit tárcsáz a telefonon?
- Semmit uram, csak a figyelmét akarom felhívni.


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

Három részeg fekszik az árokban. Az egyik szellent egy hatalmasat, mire a mellette fekvő:
- Egészségedre!
Kinyitja erre a harmadik is a szemét:
- Töltsetek nekem is!


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

- Drágám hogyan tudnám megnöveszteni a mellem?
- Dörzsöld WC papirral.
- Szerinted beválik?
- Nézd, a seggednél bejött…


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

Honnan lehet felismerni a szőke kislányt az iskolában?
- Ő az egyetlen, aki kiradírozza a füzetét, valahányszor a tanító letörli a táblát.


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

Van egy nagy kutyám. Labrador és pitbull keveréke. Jó kombináció. Biztos vagyok benne hogy egy nap letépi a lábamat, de vissza is hozza.


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

A katonaorvos megkérdezi a sorozásra jelentkező újoncot:
- Van valami komoly betegsége?
- Igen, van. Rövidlátó vagyok.
- És tudja ezt valamivel bizonyítani?
- Igenis, kérem! Látja főorvos úr ott a falon azt a szöget?
- Látom.
- Na látja, én nem látom


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

- Az anyósomat úgy szeretem mint a csillárt. Egyszerre lógjon is, meg égjen is.


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

Miért nem eszik reggel banánt a rendőr?
- ???
- Mert a banán déligyümölcs.


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

Két, a Közgáz előtt posztoló rendőr beszélget:
- Te Józsi! Már öt éve minden nap itt vagyunk, ennyi idő alatt akár el is végezhettük volna az egyetemet.
- De hiszen te még írni-olvasni sem tudsz!
- Nem is levelezőn gondoltam!


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

Két rendőr sétál a Duna-parton. Az egyik odaszól a másiknak:
- Te, Józsi! Ott a budai vár.
- Hadd várjon!


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

- Miért rakja a rendőr felesége a hűtőbe a szőnyeget?
- Hogy kirázza a hideg.


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

- Mit mond az internetes szellem??
- ???
- .hu


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

Szülés után a doki megkérdi az anyát:
- A férjén kívül volt mással is szexuális kapcsolata?
- Miért nyerít?


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Te mivel eszed a tésztát?
- Rádióval.
- Hogy-hogy?
- Tudod, az asszony mindig megkérdezi, hogy: kérsz rá diót?


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

Pistikét irodalomórán a tanárnéni megszólítja:
- Pistike! A Mikszáth-ot véletlenül X-szel írtad!
- Dehogyis Tanárnő! Az DirectX.


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

Feleség elküldi a férjét vásárolni aki történetesen informatikus.
- Hozzál margarint, és ha van tojás, hozz tízet!
Hazajön a férj és letesz 10 margarint az asztalra, mondván:
- Volt tojás.


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

Egy fiatal, csinos szőke hölgy ül az állatorvosi rendelőben és egy palotapincsit simogat a kezében. Odamegy hozzá egy férfi és ezt mondja:
- Szívesen lennék a kutyája helyében!
- Nem hiszem, épp kiheréltetni viszem...


----------



## illesymarci (2012 Január 19)

- Hogy hívjak a fej és végtagok nélküli rendőrt?
- ???
- Törzsőrmester.


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

nem tudom mire jó,hogy 20 hozzászólást kell ejteni


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

hát akkor kezdem a spammelést


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

4 már meg is van


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

Egy dúsgazdag üzletembernek azt mondja az ügyvédje:
- Két hírem is van az ön számára, egy rossz és egy nagyon rossz. Melyikkel kezdjem?
- A rosszal. - feleli a férfi.
- A felesége talált egy félmillió dollárt érő képet.
- Ez lenne a rossz hír? És mi az, ami ennél rosszabb?
- Az, hogy a kép önről készült és a barátnőjéről.


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

- Mit mond a könyvelő felesége, amikor nem bír aludni?
- ???
- Azt, hogy: "Drágám, beszélnél a munkádról?"


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

Ha a földön élő összes kínai elgyalogolna mellettünk egyesével, a sor soha nem érne véget, a reprodukció miatt.


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

3:41 késő van


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

itt Piliscsabán


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

1


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

99


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

98


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

97


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

96


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

94


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

95


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

93


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

92


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

91


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

90


----------



## McShoui (2012 Január 20)

89


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

Köszi a lehetőséget a 20 hozzászólás felgyorsításához...!


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

....és akkor

88


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

87


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

86


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

85


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

84


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

20 másodpercet várjak...de soknak tűnik


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

83


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

82


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

81


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

80-79-78


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

77


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

Ráírom egy téglára, hogy "hiányzol", majd fejbe doblak vele, hogy Te is érezd, mennyire fáj


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

Az életet élni kell,nem leélni!


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

76


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

75


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

Voltam jósnőnél hogy megtudjam milyen lesz a 2012-es évem. Azt mondta, hogy nem lesz gáz... de lehet, hogy villany se.


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

A hazug embert előbb utolérik, ha sánta.


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

74...megvan a hússzz! yee!


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Nyovenytermeszto konyveket.
Keresem Gary Chapman konyveit.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Varom a gyorspostat vonat erkezik.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Ha valakinek van jo konyve a parkapcsolatrol adja kolcson nekem is pdf-ben.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Koszike elore is.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

A házasság rabszolgaság - csak civilizált formában.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Az üres gyomor rossz politikai tanácsadó.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

kiss Azt kérdezik tőlem, van-e noteszem, amibe feljegyzem a jó ötleteimet. Volt egy, de elhagytam!


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

A zsenialitás és a hülyeség között az a különbség, hogy az előbbinek határai vannak.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Senki sem olyan okos. hogy mindig tudja mit csinal.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Mindenki tudatlan csak más- más témában.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Ha egy nő meg akar tanulni vezetni, ne állj az útjába!


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Ha valaki ki akar koltozni Kanadaba, ne tord le az almait, letornek azok maguktol is, amikor meglatjak a halom papirt.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Nem vagyok egy zseni, csak tulzottan kivancsi.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Ha egy férfi elcsábítja a feleségedet, legjobb bosszú, ha hagyod hogy megtartsa.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Mindenesetre nősülj meg. Ha jó asszonyt kapsz, boldog leszel. Ha rosszat, filzófus.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Néhányan a hosszú házasság titkát kérdezik. Rendszeresen járunk étterembe, hetente kétszer.Egy kis gyertyafény, vacsora, lágy zene, tánc. Ő kedden megy, én pénteken.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

A legbiztosabban úgy jegyezhetjük meg feleségünk születésnapját, hogy egyszer elfelejtjük.


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Egy ember apróhirdetett: 'Feleség kerestetik'. Másnap száz levelet kapott. Mindben ugyanaz állt: Az enyémet viheti!


----------



## levviking (2012 Január 20)

Minden házas embernek hinnie kell valamiben. Én azt hiszem, iszom még egy pohárral!


----------



## Shizuka (2012 Január 20)

Kettővel!


----------



## aranyangyal (2012 Január 20)




----------



## aranyangyal (2012 Január 20)

11


----------



## aranyangyal (2012 Január 20)

12


----------



## aranyangyal (2012 Január 20)

13


----------



## aranyangyal (2012 Január 20)

14


----------



## aranyangyal (2012 Január 20)

15


----------



## aranyangyal (2012 Január 20)

még 4


----------



## aranyangyal (2012 Január 20)

még 3


----------



## aranyangyal (2012 Január 20)

már csak 2


----------



## aranyangyal (2012 Január 20)

már csak 1


----------



## aranyangyal (2012 Január 20)

yeeesss


----------



## aranyangyal (2012 Január 20)




----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

20


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

19


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

18


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

17


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

16


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

15


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

14


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

13


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

12


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

11


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

10


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

9


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

8


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

7


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

6


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

5


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

4


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

3


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

2


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

1


----------



## g.eva74 (2012 Január 20)

0


----------



## timigoo (2012 Január 21)

Nagyon szép napot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timigoo (2012 Január 21)

Boldog életet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timigoo (2012 Január 21)

Szeretetteljes létet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timigoo (2012 Január 21)

Kívánom, hogy vágyaid teljesüljenek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timigoo (2012 Január 21)

Szeress, hogy szerethessenek!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timigoo (2012 Január 21)

Bízz, hogy bízhassanak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timigoo (2012 Január 21)

Légy BOLDOG ÖRÖKKÖN-ÖRÖKKÉ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

0.1


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

0.2


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

0.3


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

0.4


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

0.5


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

0.6


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

0.7


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

0.8


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

0.9


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

1.0


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

1.1


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

1.2


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

1.3


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

1.4


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

1.5


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

1.6


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

1.7


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

1.8


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

1.9


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

3.14


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

köszi


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

szia


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

A csillagvándor látomásai (Részlet)


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

Csillagok közt, a Föld egén


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

telének kellős közepén


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

a reggel jeges hasadék


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

fémcsillámú a messzeség


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

ágcsontváz fázón didereg


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

valószínűtlen sziluett


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

egy fa hirtelen lombot ölt


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

megcsúfolván a rút időt


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

nyarat álmodik, lombzenét


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

tilinkózó fülemülét


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

egy percnyi csak a jelenés


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

tépi valóság, pengekés


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

az álom elszállt, károgott


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

csupán csapatnyi varjú volt


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

Jáger László


----------



## mona21 (2012 Január 21)

köszi sikerült meg van a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## kriszti079 (2012 Január 21)

köszönöm


----------



## sylk855 (2012 Január 21)

kell a 20


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

18


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

17


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

16


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

15


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

14


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

13


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

12


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

11


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

10


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

9


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

8


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

7


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

6


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

5


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

4


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

3


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

2


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

1


----------



## Dolmen66 (2012 Január 21)

Köszönöm mindenki türelmét


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 21)

A 3. hozzászólásom, köszönöm előre is a türelmet!


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 21)

4.


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 21)

5.


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

í


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

2


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

3


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

4


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

5


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

6


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

7


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

8


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

9


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

10


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

11


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

12


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

13


----------



## gyuraszg (2012 Január 21)

14


----------



## szepkar (2012 Január 21)

Én is!


----------



## szepkar (2012 Január 21)

5


----------



## szepkar (2012 Január 21)

6


----------



## Jfuller (2012 Január 21)

7


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

9


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

8 kimaradt


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

10


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

11


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

12


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

13


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

14


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

15


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

16


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

17


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

18


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

19


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

20


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

21


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

22


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

23


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

24


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

25


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

26


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 21)

Talán beszélgethetnénk is, de egyedül vagyok, s ez nem lep meg...


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 21)

Így aztán


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 21)

pár dolog amit szeretek:


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

Sunshine,


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

daisies,


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

butter mellow,


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

Turn


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

this


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

stupid,


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

fat


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

rat


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

yellow.


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

A másik:


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

Oh


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

Potter,


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

you


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

rotter


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

oh


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

what


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

have


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

you done?


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

You're


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

killing


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

off


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

students,


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

you think


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

it's


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

good


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

fun


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

That's


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

enough


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

Peeves!


----------



## Cadogan (2012 Január 22)

Hát így! Szisztok!


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Akkor Go!


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Okos hozzászólást akarok írni


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

‎"Az élet tisztelete azt jelenti, hogy a születés és a halál végpontjai között úgy bánunk egymással, hogy érdemes legyen a világon élni." (Popper Péter)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

‎"A szellemi kultúra nagy és maradandó gondolatai azért nagyok és maradandóak, mert odavillantják a dolgok megértésének egyik lehetséges aspektusát. Ám nem az egyetlent. Előkúsznak viszont azok, akiknek a fejében egy nagy űr van. Ebbe az űrbe beletesznek valamit. Például a freudizmust. Vagy a marxizmust. Vagy a buddhizmust. Vagy a katolicizmust. És most már ez van benne az űr helyett. Hurrá! Az üresfejűnek ettől kezdve mindenről van véleménye, álláspontja; sőt világnézete is van neki. Egy és oszthatatlan, amit soha meg nem rágcsálhatnak holmi kétségek. Így születik meg egy zseniális gondolatból a magabiztos butaság." Popper Péter


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

A stroke felismerésének és diagnosztizálásának egyszerű a trükkje, azután pedig 

3 órán belül el kell kezdeni a kezelését.

(Néha nehéz beazonosítani a stroke jeleit. Sajnos, a tudatosság hiánya katasztrófát okozhat. A stroke áldozata súlyos agykárosodást szenvedhet, ha a környezete nem ismeri fel a stroke jeleit.) Az orvosok szerint bárki felismerheti a STROKE- ot , ha három egyszerű kérést mond az illetőnek: 

M B E

1. M: Meg kell kérni az illetőt, hogy 
MOSOLYOGJON
2. B: Meg kell kérni, hogy
BESZÉLJEN

mondjon egy egyszerű mondatot (összefüggően: pl. Szép napunk van.).

3. E: meg kell kérni, hogy 
EMELJE FEL mindkét karját.

Ha az illetőnek a három kérés teljesítésének bármelyikével nehézsége van, azonnal hívd a mentőket és mondd el a tüneteket!
Még egy jel: Mondd az illetőnek, hogy 

ÖLTSE KI A NYELVÉT

Ha a nyelv kicsavarodott , ha egyik vagy másik oldalra megy a nyelv, ez is a stroke jele lehet.


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

‎"Az élet nem arra való, hogy mindig jól járjunk. Az életbe bele kell férnie kudarcoknak, vereségeknek, újrakezdéseknek is. Ezek fejlesztenek ki bennünk olyan tulajdonságokat, lehetőségeket, megismeréseket, amelyek a mindig párnázott úton rejtve maradnának." Popper Péter


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

Edit Breszka
‎"Senki sem kérheti számon tőlünk, hogy miért nem vagyunk olyanok, mint egy idealizált regényhős vagy egy angyal. De azt igen, hogy miért nem vagyunk önmagunk." Popper Péter


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

‎"Az élet megy tovább, én meg jövök szembe..." Nagy Feró (!)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

‎"Az embernek nem olyan fontos a tényeket megtanulni. Ehhez nincs igazán szüksége iskolára. Megtanulhatja őket könyvekből. Az oktatás értéke egy liberális szellemű iskolában nem a sok tényanyag megtanulása, hanem agytréning, ami megtanít úgy gondolkodni valamiről, ahogy azt a könyvekből nem lehet megtanulni." (Albert Einstein)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

‎"Nincs olyan inga, amelyik csak egy irányban leng ki! Ha a sors nagy örömöket hozott, elhozza a nagy szenvedéseket is. Persze lehet apró örömök és pirinyó bánatok között is élni... De érdemes?" Dr. Popper Péter


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

‎"Nem az a lényeg, hogy milyen világban élsz, hanem hogy milyen világ él benned." (Popper Péter)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

‎"A félelem az ördög varázsfazeka. Megpillantlak. Egész kedvesnek látszol. Közeledünk egymáshoz. És egyszerre félni kezdek tőled. Mert ki tudhatja, hátha rosszat akarsz nekem, bántani fogsz. Védekeznem kell. Rád vicsorgok. Mire te is félni kezdesz tőlem. Most már ketten vicsorgunk egymásra: ne közeledj! Nézd, mekkora kő van a kezemben. És hordozható rakéta a vállamon. Maradj távol tőlem, vagy még jobb, ha eltűnsz. Különben agyonütjük egymást. Később már ezzel kezdjük. Mi leszünk a Karinthy-féle nyuszi gazdája, a menekülő nyúlé, akit agyonverek, mert nem érti a rohadt, hogy csak meg akarom simogatni." Popper Péter


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

„Olyan kevesen vagyunk,
hogy a műveletlenség luxusát
nem engedhetjük meg magunknak.”
(Kodály Zoltán)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

“Ne hazudj, ne lopj, ne csalj és ne igyál.
De ha hazudsz, hazudj kegyesen,
Ha lopsz, lopj csókot édeset,
Ha csalsz, csalj mosolyt az arcára,
Ha iszol, idd a kedvesed minden szavát.”
(Randiguru)


----------



## pedamokus (2012 Január 22)

HÖLGYEK EGYSZER OLVASSÁTOK EL LEHET MEGÉRI.  A lányoknak rá kéne jönniük: Minket fiúkat nem zavar, ha más srácokkal beszélgettek. Nem érdekel, hogy vannak fiú barátaitok. De amikor mellettünk ültök, és valami srác betoppan, és ti a nyakába ugrotok anélkül, hogy bemutatnátok minket az igenis zavar. Az sem segít hogyha beszéltek vele 10 percet anélkül a felismerés nélkül hogy mi igenis ott vagyunk még. Nem érdekel minket hogyha az a srác hív v ír nektek, de hajnali kettőkor kicsit aggodalmat kelt ez bennünk. Szerintem semmi sem olyan fontos hogy hajnali 2kor kell rá sort keríteni és nem várhat reggelig. Ráadásul amikor azt mondjuk h szép, lenyűgöző,csinos, aranyos és ámulatba ejtő vagy akkor azt mi tényleg úgy is értjük. És ne mondjátok nekünk hogy tévedünk. Mi nem próbálunk meggyőzni titeket. A legszexisebb dolog egy lányban a magabiztosság. Igen idézhetsz engem. Ne legyetek kiakadva azon hogy nyitva tartjuk előttetek az ajtót, inkább élvezzétek az előnyét annak milyen hangulatban vagyok. Hagyjátok hogy fizessünk nektek valamit, ne érezzétek magatokat zavarban mert mi ezt jó szándékból csináljuk és elvárt. Mosolyogjatok és mondjátok köszönöm. Pusziljatok meg mikor senki sem figyel, de ha akkor pusziltok meg mikor valaki láthat,akkor mi még jobban le leszünk nyűgözve. Nekünk nem kell puccosan felöltöznöd. Ha kijössz velünk nem kell a legrövidebb szoknyád felvenned és nem kell kilométeres sminket magadra raknod. Mi saját magadért szeretünk téged, nem pedig azért amilyen tudsz lenni. Őszintén szerintem egy lány a pizsijében a legszebb, vagy boxeremben és a pólómban, nem pedig kicicomázva. Nem kell mindent véresen komolyan venni amit mondunk, a szarkazmus szép dolog, lássátok meg benne a szépséget. Ne legyetek kiakadva mindenért. Ne használjátok a magazinokat és a médiát, úgy mintha a Bibliátok lenne. Ne mondjátok előttünk milyen jó faszi Chris Brown, Brad Pitt vagy Jesse McCartney, mert kicsit sem izgat minket, amúgy is erre vannak a barátnőitek. Bármi is történt a „jóképű” szóval, igazából nagyon örülnék ha a hé bébi, szexiboy, kan helyett a hé jóképű srác kifejezéssel köszöntenétek. A másik oldalról nézve én se így köszöntelek titeket. Lányok nem tudom elégszer hangsúlyozni, ha van egy srác aki nem bánik jól veletek, ne várjátok meg hogy megváltozzon! Hadd sajnálkozzon majd a férfi populáció söpredéke és keressetek valaki olyant, aki úgy bánik veletek ahogy ti azt szeretnétek és akkor is megmosolyogtat ha ti a legszomorúbbak vagytok. Olyasvalakit aki értékeli azt hogy milyen kedvetek van. Olyasvalakit aki akkor is törődik veletek, ha hibát követtek el.Olyasvalakit aki akkor is szeret ha megbántjátok. Olyasvalakit aki abbahagyja azt amit csinál hogy a szemetekbe nézzen, és azt mondja szeretlek, és valójában úgy gondolja. Adjatok a kedves srácoknak egy esélyt! A fiúk kirakják ezeket ha beleegyeztek és ti lányok is kirakhatjátok ha úgy gondoljátok hogy aranyos. Az élet túl rövid ahhoz hogy mindenen szomorkodjunk ami az utunkba kerül, és szagoljunk bele a rozsába, mert nem lesz rá még egy lehetőségünk, tehát ne pocsékold az idődet, ragadd meg a lehetőségeket, mert mindig van több rózsa amiben illatozhatsz. Üdvözlettel:Kedves Srácok


----------



## kjfgshgfjhsgf (2012 Január 23)

*1.*

első


----------



## kjfgshgfjhsgf (2012 Január 23)

2.


----------



## kjfgshgfjhsgf (2012 Január 23)

3.


----------



## kjfgshgfjhsgf (2012 Január 23)

4.


----------



## kjfgshgfjhsgf (2012 Január 23)

5.


----------



## EMBER25 (2012 Január 23)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## EMBER25 (2012 Január 23)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## Mimmikri (2012 Január 23)

"Nem vagyok cinikus, csak tapasztalataim vannak, ami persze majdnem ugyanaz." (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Mimmikri (2012 Január 23)

"A delphoicától jóslást kértek az emberek, a jövőjükre, a sorsukra voltak kíváncsiak. A jós azt felelte: ismerd meg önmagadat, és tudni fogod a sorsodat. Mert a sorsod te vagy. Nem külső erők uralkodnak rajtad, az istenek benned vannak, és jellemed, személyiséged alakítja, formálja jövődet. Változtass magadon, és változni fog a sorsod is. Fogadd el magadat, és el tudod majd fogadni sorsodat is." (Popper Péter)


----------



## Mimmikri (2012 Január 23)

"A barátság olyan, mint a hegedű, húrjait nem szabad könnyekig feszítenünk!" (Robert Merle)


----------



## Mimmikri (2012 Január 23)

"Nem tennénk-e okosabban, ha nem is próbálnánk megérteni senkit, ha elfogadnók a tényt, hogy egyik ember sohasem értheti meg a másikat, sem feleség a férjét, sem férfi a szeretőjét, sem szülő a gyermekét? Talán azért találták ki az emberek az Istent: egy mindent megértő lényt." (Graham Greene)


----------



## Mimmikri (2012 Január 23)

"Én soha életemben nem terveztem törvénytelenséget. Hogyan tervezhetnék ilyesmit, amikor sohasem ismertem a törvényt, és fogalmam sincs, mit ír elő?" (Graham Greene)


----------



## Mimmikri (2012 Január 23)

"Nem az években rejlik a hosszú élet titka. Az emlékezet nélküli ember száz esztendőt megérhet, mégis úgy érezheti, rövid élet volt." (Graham Greene)


----------



## Mimmikri (2012 Január 23)

...és végül...

"Egyetlen férfi sem bocsátja meg, ha nem bocsátanak meg neki. Az ilyesmi Isten kiváltsága." (Graham Greene)


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

Most kezdem


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

19


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

18


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

17


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

Kár, hogy nem esik a hó!


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

16


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

15


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

14


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

13


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

12


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

11


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

10


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

9


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

8


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

7


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

6


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

5


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

4


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

3


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

2


----------



## babi1966 (2012 Január 23)

1


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

Köszi


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

3


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

első


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

4


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

5


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

második


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

3


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

6


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

7


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

4


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

8


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

9


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

10


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

11


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

12


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

13


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

5


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

14


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

6


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

15


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

7


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

16


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

8


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

9


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

10


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

17


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

11


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

18


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

19


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

20


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

21


----------



## nori.bb (2012 Január 23)

18


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

12


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

13


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

14


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

15


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

16


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

17


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

18


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

19


----------



## xantipa (2012 Január 23)

20


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

21


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

22


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

23


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

24


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

25


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

26


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

27


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

28


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

29


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

30


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

31


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

köszi


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

32


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

5


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

hogy?


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

007


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

mit szóljak?


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

neked írok


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

kihez szóljak?


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

nem értem.....


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

mikor?


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

jól csinálom?


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

szóljatok ha vlmi nem jó....


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

gyorsan hozzá is szólok


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

meg hozzád is.


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

16


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

na?


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

gyors vok?


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

na még egy kicsi


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

remélem sikerül


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

sok lúd, disznót győz


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

na még 1 szólás egy fecske nem csi nyarat


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

na sikerült?


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

jólvan?


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

kinek szóljak még?


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

ez már a 24.


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

kell még?


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

most várok.....


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

jól csináltam én egyáltalán??????


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

kihagytam vlmit?


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

na egy gyorsat


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

29


----------



## Labec (2012 Január 24)

31


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 24)

???


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 24)

---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17---------------------17


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 24)

[hide]*18*[/hide]


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

A


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 24)

.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙.˙19


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

sziasztok )


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

3


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

5


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

6


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

7


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 24)

˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛˛.˙´˙.˛*20*


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

25534


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

8


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

9


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

na már csak 10 kell


----------



## anya10 (2012 Január 24)

Nem az évek öregbítenek, hanem a pillanatok. És bizonyos pillanatok tesznek minket bölcsebbé, az is biztos.


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

X


----------



## muki_85 (2012 Január 24)

Xx


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

első


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

"Természetes emberi tulajdonság, hogy elpusztítsuk azt, amitől félünk."
Laurell Kaye Hamilton


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

"A jó dolgok ugyanolyan valódiak, mint a rosszak."


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

A hülyeség nem pók, mégis behálózza a világot.


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

Ha szemmel mindent el lehetne intézni, az utcákon csak halottak, és terhes nők lennének.


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

A mai nap az a holnap, amely miatt idegeskedtünk tegnap.


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

"Élni annyi, mint röhögni a halálon, és belehalni a röhögésbe."
Boris Vian


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

Aki a hallgatásom nem érti, az a beszédemet sem.


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

"Talán csak álmodod mindazt, amit élsz,
S a halál a felébredés."
Kalapács


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

"Tudod, az első pofon a legnagyobb,
aztán a többit lassan megszokod."
LGT


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

"Hogyan adhatnék szeretetet, amikor azt sem tudom, mi az?"
John Lennon


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

"Ha elhagysz, veled mehetek?"
Mental as Anything


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

"Üres a szó, mondhat bármit,
A szemedbe néz, s a lelked is fázik."
Ossian


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

"Ne reménykedj, hiszen mindannyian ismerjük a történetet: csókjával árul el az, aki szeret."
Jim Morrison


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

A kutyán kívül a könyv az ember legjobb barátja. A kutyán belül olyan sötét van, hogy nem lehet olvasni.


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

Istennek nem csak igazságérzete van, de fekete humora is.


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

Éljen a pozitív hozzáállás! Amíg meg nem hal.


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

Mert mi a szerelem? Néha egyszerűen az, ha önmagadat adod, és hagyod, hogy akit szeretsz, szintén önmaga legyen.


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

Ha valaki hazudik a szájával, néha elárulja az igazat a szemével.


----------



## zsuuuuzs (2012 Január 24)

Azok a nők, akiknek van egy kis eszük, általában szörnyen kegyetlenek.


----------



## imo12 (2012 Január 24)

köszi


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

1


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

2


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

3


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

4


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

5


----------



## Molly.4 (2012 Január 25)

Nagyon szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## abithumen (2012 Január 25)

Teszt.


----------



## abithumen (2012 Január 25)

1


----------



## Lacck0 (2012 Január 25)

NAgyon szuper


----------



## Lacck0 (2012 Január 25)




----------



## Lacck0 (2012 Január 25)

Thx


----------



## Lacck0 (2012 Január 25)

1


----------



## Lacck0 (2012 Január 25)

12


----------



## Lacck0 (2012 Január 25)

p


----------



## malvin1 (2012 Január 25)

Molly.4 írta:


> Nagyon szép napot Mindenkinek!



Neked is!


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

6


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

7


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

8


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

9


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

10


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

11


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

12


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

13


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

14


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

15


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

16


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

1


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

2


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

3


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

4


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

5


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

6


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

7


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

8


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

9


----------



## malvin1 (2012 Január 25)

itt is számolni kell?
akkor *9*


----------



## malvin1 (2012 Január 25)

valaki gyorsabb volt!
legyen *8* vagy *7*


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

10


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

11


----------



## lmichele (2012 Január 25)

Köszönöm szépen a jó tanácsokat 
További szép napot és estét!


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

12


----------



## Niki1212 (2012 Január 25)

13


----------



## malvin1 (2012 Január 25)

látom megint összejött valakinek a *20*


----------



## MamSinclair (2012 Január 25)

21


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

17


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

18


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

19


----------



## wimpyboy (2012 Január 25)

20


----------



## trapistata (2012 Január 25)

gyáááááááá


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

egyel megint kevesebb.


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

na még tizennyolcat.


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

a lepényhal először, a remény hal meg utoljára...


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

imádom a képregényeket.


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

...meg a nőket! :5:


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

...leginkább a nőket, de azért szívesen olvasok képregényeket..


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

..ezek vajon értelmes hozzászólásoknak számítanak? :444:


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

...nem, ...nem hinném...


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

elvagyok...:777:


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

Nnna, már csak 10 \\m/ ...ha jól számoltam...


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

A Liverpool jutott tovább az angol ligakupában.
A Citynek szurkoltam...


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

Ay Caramba!!! (Bart Simpson) :twisted:


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

Hmm... Mire gondolok? :cici:


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

Le kellene feküdnöm.. nemsokára mehetek dolgozni. :-|


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

Na még ezt a párat azért is elküldöm...


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

Mi a búbánatot írjak..


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

Mindjárt megvan a 20! :4:


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

Még éjfél előtt... sirály! :ugras:


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

Nem mintha számítana valamit... :roll:


----------



## lezoli (2012 Január 25)

*20 könnyű hozzászóláshoz*

Nnna... talán most... ha minden igaz... :23:


----------



## malvin1 (2012 Január 26)

egy újabb szép nap!


----------



## Aariella (2012 Január 26)

Egy ujabb nap..igen!Szep napot!


----------



## malvin1 (2012 Január 26)

Aariella írta:


> Egy ujabb nap..igen!Szep napot!



*Nem hogy szép, hanam kimondottan **remek**!
*mert ha igaz, nekem összejött a *20*.


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Január 26)

Sziasztok.
Tulajdonképpen


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Január 26)

kacsa! írta:


> Sziasztok.
> Tulajdonképpen


Nekem csak


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Január 26)

kacsa! írta:


> Nekem csak


a kották közül


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Január 26)

kell néhány.


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Január 26)

Pontosabban egy cimborámnak.


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Január 26)

Köszönöm, már látom a linkeket.
Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

egy


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

kettő


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

három


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

4


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

5


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

6


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

7


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

8


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

9


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

10


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

11


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

12


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

13


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

14


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

15


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

16


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

17


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

18


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

19


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

20


----------



## dede55 (2012 Január 26)

21


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"A káoszelmélet friss teória, amit a tudósok ijedtükben ötlöttek ki, látva, hogy az emberek lassan kezdik megérteni a régebbieket"
/Mike Barfield/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"Az átlagos turista olyan helyekre vágyik, ahol nincsenek turisták."
/Sam Ewing/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"Még valami a fénysebességről: reggelente túl korán ér ide."
/James Sherman/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"az élet nevetés nélkül olyan, mint az autó löghárító nélkül"
/közszáj/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

" Az álmatlanságnak nincs jobb ellenszere, mint ha ráébredünk, hogy ideje volna fölkelni."
/közszáj/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

Kinek kell asztrológia, mikor a tanult embert eligazítják a szerencsesütik"
/Edward Abbey/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

" A vasárnapi autósokkal az a baj, hogy hétköznap sem vezetnek jobban."
/közszáj/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"Új árnyékot kellett szereznem. A régi már nem volt hajlandó azt csinálni, amit én.
/Steven Wright/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

A gyerekek megértették végre, hogy a pénz nem fán terem. Az autómatából jön ki."
/Sam Ewing/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"A depresszió csupán leleksedés nélküli harag."
/közszáj/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"Ha az emberek azt tehetik, amit akarnak, többnyire egymást utánozzák.
/Eric Hoffer/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"Az ébresztőórát azok felkeltésére találták fel, akiknek nincsen gyerekük."
/közszáj/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"Mindennap megdöntöm az addigi életben maradási rekordomat."
/autómatrica/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"A zseblámpa döglött elemek tárolására szolgáló tok."
/közszáj/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"Érdekel a jövő, mert a hátralevő életemet benne fogom leélni."
/Charles Franklin Kettering/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"A jól megírt élet csaknem olyan ritka, mint a jól mégélt."
/Thomas Carlyle/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"Vannak akik a heveny hörghuruttal orvoshoz mennek, de a legtöbbjük azért inkább moziba"
/közszáj/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"Ha cicát szeretnél kapni, először lovat kérj."
/közszáj/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"Ha volna bennem egy csöpp szerénység, tökéletes lennék."
/ Ted Turner/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"Nehéz szerénynek lenni, ha valaki olyan nagy ember, mint én."
/Muhammed Ali/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"A tapasztalat szigorú oktató: előbb vizsgáztat, és csak azután tanít. 
"George Arnold/


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"Manapság csak azzal lehet jól diskurálni, aki hangosabb , mint a tévé vagy a rádió."
/Sam Ewing/


----------



## Zbence111 (2012 Január 26)

"Ha nem köt ik a hajó ússz be hozzá"


----------



## svejk1969 (2012 Január 26)

"Egyik-másik tévéműsor láttán az ember azt kívánja, bár alacsonyabb lenne az IQ-ja."
/Sam Ewing/


----------



## julesf (2012 Január 26)

*brrr*

 húszszor?


----------



## julesf (2012 Január 26)

No comment


----------



## julesf (2012 Január 26)

Alain Jaubert


----------



## julesf (2012 Január 26)

no meg ...


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Már alig várom, hogy állandó tag lehessek.


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Nem találom az üzenetszámlálót. Hol van ?


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Ah, pont most találtam meg, ahol írták, a nevem alatt.


----------



## egyolvasgato (2012 Január 26)

- Zöld vagy vörös papagájt vegyünk, Jean?
- Vöröset, mert a zöld még bizonyára éretlen.


----------



## egyolvasgato (2012 Január 26)

Jean, hozza be a baltát!
- Miért, uram?
- Embert akarok magából faragni.


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

*Kérdés*

Ki vagyok én?


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

*kérdés*

Ki vagyok én? 
Vagyok, aki vagyok.


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

*kérdés*

Ki vagyok én? 
A vagyokság vagyok.


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

*kérdés*

Ki vagyok én? 
Ki kérdezi?


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

*kérdés*

Ki vagyok én? 
Én vagyok?


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

*kérdés*

Ki vagyok én? 
Vagyok? Én???????


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

*kérdés*

Ki vagyok én? 
Miért fontos?


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

Ki vagy te?


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

Te vagy?


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

*Jósnő*

Azt mondta 40 évesen jön el az én időm....


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

Hogy ha meg a csiga? Belenéz a konnyektorba.


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

Most vagy 70?


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

Ki vagy te? 
Mit akarsz? 
Miért?


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

Kiderül ki vagyok én. 
Ma kaptam egy levelet...
Kétségtelen, hogy mások definiáltak engem. 
De én nem hiszem el nekik.


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

Ma tag lettél? TÉÉÉÉÉ!!!!!??????
Ki lett tag? TÉÉÉÉÉÉ!!!!!!
Ki vagy te?


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

Tudom.


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

Morzsi


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

A fő kérdés:
Én????


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

Ó


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

Ki vagyok én? 
A matador. És a bika. Meg a tőr.


----------



## Lotvaig (2012 Január 26)

És most? 
Ki vagyok én? 
A vagyokság vagyok. 
Vagy nem is vagyok?


----------



## merlin2x2 (2012 Január 27)

"Soha ne ítélj meg egy másik embert, míg egy mérföldet nem jártál a cipőjében."


----------



## merlin2x2 (2012 Január 27)

“Semmit nem lehet megtanítani egy embernek. Csak segíteni abban, hogy rátaláljon önmagán belül.” Galileo Galilei


----------



## merlin2x2 (2012 Január 27)

"A fiatalság mércéje nem az életkor, hanem a szellem és a lélek állapota: az akarat- és képzelőerő, az érzelmek intenzitása, a jókedv és a kalandvágy győzelme a lustaságon. Csak az öregszik meg, aki lemond eszményeiről. Az évek múlásával ráncossá lesz az arcod, de ha kialszik benned a lelkesedés, akkor lelked ráncosodik meg. Gondok, kétségek, az önbizalom hiánya, reménytelenség: mind hosszú évek, melyek nemcsak a testet húzzák le a föld porába, hanem a lelket is. Az ember – akár tizenhat éves, akár hatvanhat – csodára szomjazik, elámul a csillagok örökkévalóságán, a gondolatok és a dolgok szépségén: nem fél a kockázattól: gyermeki kíváncsisággal várja: mi lesz holnap: szabadon örül mindennek. Olyan fiatal vagy, mint a reményeid, olyan öreg, mint a kétségeid. Olyan fiatal, mint önbizalmad, olyan öreg, mint a félelmed. Fiatal, mint a hited, öreg, mint a csüggedésed. Fiatal vagy, amíg befogadod a szépség, az öröm, a merészség, a nagyság – az ember, a Föld, a végtelenség hírnökeit. Csak akkor öregszel meg, ha már nem szárnyalsz, és hagyod, hogy a pesszimizmus és a cinizmus megdermessze a szívedet." Albert Schweitzer


----------



## merlin2x2 (2012 Január 27)

"Néha minden csak akkor kezdődik, ha csendben maradsz."(Ismeretlen)


----------



## merlin2x2 (2012 Január 27)

" Megmérheted tudatlanságodat azon, / hogy mennyire hiszel az Igazságtalanságban és a sorscsapásban./ Amit a hernyó 
a világ végének tekint, / azt a mester / pillangónak nevezi." (Ismeretlen)


----------



## sonnieblack (2012 Január 27)

"Kritikát kérnek tőled, de dicséretet szeretnének." - William Somerset Maugham


----------



## sonnieblack (2012 Január 27)

"Ha nem tudod hová mész, oda bármilyen úton eljuthatsz." - Lewis Carroll


----------



## sonnieblack (2012 Január 27)

"Mindig lesznek vezetők és vezetettek, de a vezetőket csak addig érdemes megtartani, amíg szolgálni tudják a vezetetteket úgy, hogy kiérdemlik azok szeretetét, tiszteletét és háláját." - Selye János


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 27)

jó


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 27)

ma délután


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 27)

rigolyás


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 27)

finish


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 27)

színész


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 27)

semmi sem lehetetlen


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 27)

péntek


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 27)

vége


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

1


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

2


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

3


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

4


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

5


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

6


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

7


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

8


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

9


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

10


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

11


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

12


----------



## Etelka68 (2012 Január 27)

jó lenne már, ha minél előbb összejönne


----------



## Etelka68 (2012 Január 27)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Etelka68 (2012 Január 27)

örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt


----------



## Etelka68 (2012 Január 27)

bocsi, de szeretném minél előbb összehozni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

13


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

14


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

15


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

hmm, lehet rossz a módszerem és nem érek el a számokkal semmit?
de azért 16


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

na még egyet 17


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

most meg jön a tízennyolc


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

itt meg van a tízenkilenc


----------



## Soly77 (2012 Január 27)

reménykedek  és ez már a huszadik


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

:d


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

2


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

3333


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

4444


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

55555555555


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

6666666666


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

77777777777777777777


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

888


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

9999


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

10000000


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

1111111


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

12121212


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

1313131313131313131313


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

14


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

15


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

16


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

1717171717


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

181818111818181881818


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

19191919191919191919


----------



## Aiko chan (2012 Január 27)

200000000000000000000000


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

a


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

b


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

4


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

5


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

6


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

7


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

8


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

9


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

101010101010101010011010101010101010101010101010101


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

121212121212121212121212121212121212121212121212121212121211


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

1313131313131313131311313131313131313131313131313131313131313131313131


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

1414141414141414141414141414141414141414141414141414141414141


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

1511515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

1616161616161611616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

18181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

191919191919191919191919191919191919191919191919191919191919


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

20202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020


----------



## Lacus85 (2012 Január 27)

202020202020202


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

01


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

02


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

03


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

04


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

05


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

06


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

07


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

08


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

09


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

Fele


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

11


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

12


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

13


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

14


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

15


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

16


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

17


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

18


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

19


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

20


----------



## zody (2012 Január 27)

+1


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

...nekem ez sohasem ment. Mármint, csak azért csinálni "feleslegesen" valamit, hogy máshol ezzel esetleg elérjem a célom... de mégis itt vagyok


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

...és végülis egyetértek azzal, hogy jó lenne, ha csak "értelmes" emberek járnának ide, akik értelmes hozzászólásokkal gyarapítják egy kisebb vagy nagyobb közösség lelki, szellemi javait...


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

..én ezért regisztráltam ide, hogy értelmes emberekkel beszélgessek, és kölcsönösen adni tudjunk egymásnak. ...de ha ehhez itt vezet az, hát, legyen.


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

...persze, nem tudom, hogyan fogom bírni húszig, valahogy az erkölcsi érzékem nem engedi, hogy csak számoljak. Persze, lehetne erre azt mondani, hogy ez már túlzott aggodalmaskodás.


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

...de én akkor is inkább maradok a szövegelésnél, és ezzel nyugtatom a lelkiismeretemet.


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

...ezeket a sorokat úgysem olvassa senki... De, hiszen pl. én magam olvasom


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

...igen, azt hiszem, felfoghatom úgy is, hogy önmagammal beszélgetek, azaz "elmélkedem"


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

...csak hát, én önmagammal amúgy is eléggé jó beszélőviszonyban vagyok


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

Na, jó, mára ennyi, majd folytatom.


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

...vagy mégsem? már csak kilenc kellene...


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

...nem tudom, olyan szánalmasnak érzem magam ilyenkor...


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

én tényleg inkább az értelmes gondolatcserét szeretem.


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

...de most megalkuvó lettem a cél érdekében?


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

..a cél szentesíti az eszközt? ...ez elég rémisztően hangzik, ha belegondolunk a történelembe...


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

...na, ez a bajom, hogy én még ilyenkor is belegondolok, és gondolkodom


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

Na, akkor mára elég.  Ha azt a maradék kettőt nem tudom összehozni értelmes hozzászólásokkal, akkor megérdemlem, hogy várjak néhány napot még.  Szia megalkuvó énem, vissza a normál kerékvágásba!


----------



## horvatherika (2012 Január 28)

Köszönet a topic-ért


----------



## horvatherika (2012 Január 28)

tulajdonképpen nem is értem ezt a 20 hozzászólásos dolgot... de hát ha muszáj, küldök Nektek idézeteket


----------



## horvatherika (2012 Január 28)

"Szerintem ha két ember megfogja egymás kezét, az vagy jó érzés, vagy nem. Azt hiszem, azon múlik, hogyan fonódnak egymásba az ujjaink". Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

*oo*

köszi.


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

**

.oo


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

*sok jó dolog*

http://www.szinesotletek.hu/


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

köszönöm


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

nyelvkönyv


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

Kinizsi Pál


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

piros


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

kék


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

dobó kata


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

)


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

:d


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

agg


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

ennyi volt, szép volt


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

delegér


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

butterfly


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

rom


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

asztal


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

kék


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

ronaldo


----------



## Timi19950719 (2012 Január 28)

tisztelet


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

0


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

*0*

0


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

*1*

1


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

2


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"You gotta go? I envy you. The world you're going to."
"I envy you; taking these first steps into a new frontier. I shall miss you, Lily."


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"Captain, I believe I speak for everyone here, sir, when I say... 'To hell with our orders'."


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"How many have paid the price for your impatience? How many have died? How much damage have you done, and what is yet to come?"


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"Can anyone remember when we used to be explorers?"


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"My God...they're really from another world!"
"And they're gonna want to meet the man who flew that warp ship."


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"To hunt a species to extinction is not logical."
"Who ever said the Human race was logical?"


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"Logic is the beginning of wisdom, Valeris, not the end."


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"Then we're dead."
"I've been dead before."


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"Number One... will you begin an investigation? I'll be in my ready room."
"Sir, ..."
"Make it so."
"I thought..."
"Just do it!"


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"Well, don't just stand there. God's a busy man."


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"Humor! I love it! Heee!"


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"Doctor, would you care to assist me in performing surgery on a torpedo?"
"Fascinating!"


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"Don't tell me. You're from outer space."
"No, I'm from Iowa. I only work in outer space."


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"Don't tell me. You're from outer space."
"No, I'm from Iowa. I only work in outer space."


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

"I offer a toast. The 'undiscovered country.' The future."


----------



## Hlanderd (2012 Január 28)

„It was… fun.”


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 28)

*köszönet*

valóban cseppet kusza az oldal ,így elsőre ,de nagyon klassz ,hogy van segítség az ilyen amatőrök számára is ,mint szerénytelen személyem.


----------



## szacsi13 (2012 Január 28)

szeretem ezt az idézetet


----------



## szacsi13 (2012 Január 28)

hol lehet megnézni hol tartunk a hozzászólásokkal? 
én még eléggé kezdő vagyok...


----------



## szacsi13 (2012 Január 28)

jók az idézetek!


----------



## bubbo (2012 Január 28)

hm milyen szép idézeteket nem olvasok!


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

minden versben fő a rím,
Mari néni tésztát gyúr....


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Remek..így


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

sokkal hamarabb


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

el lehet érni.


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Fekete sas 
sáros utca


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Itt lakik a Varga Pista
Varga Pista farkad ina


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Mind a kettő
Eben guba!


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Terítőre van írva:

Sütni főzni nem nehéz-
Ha van hozzá elég pénz!


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Másik felirat:
Ropogósra sütöm a pecsenyét, hogy a férjem 
ne szeressen más menyecskét!


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Belegondolva tudtak valamit azért a régiek...


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Ha nem ennénk ennyi mirelit vackot, a házasságok se mennének tönkre...


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)




----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Ahogyan egy szomszéd kisfiú mondta régen :


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

"Ó azok a 50.-es évek...."


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Ekkor 1980 volt ugyan és ő 6 éves- de kit zavart ez


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Szép emlékek...


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

És akkor innen lelépek.

Köszönet ennek a topicnak.


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Üdv...


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

hiszek - egy


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

de ,jobb ketten


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

a három már tömeg


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

három a kislány ,de még egyet bírnék


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

öt-let(t)


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

Hatvan határában hatkor,ha ti is úgy akarjátok


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

hétre ma várom a nemzetinél, de ha nem mennék ....bocs


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

nyóc


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

kilenc múlt másfél órával


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

tizet ütött már az óóóóóra


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

tíz után ,az ember nem vágyódik víz után


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

háromnegyed 12,.....ni ment a tisztelendő


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

tizenhárom fodor van a szoknyámon


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

14


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

12156465465469 ez itt titkosan van írva


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

a titokzatos írás az olyan ,hogy nem mutatjuk meg senkinek?


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

a titkos ügynökről sem tudjuk ,hogy az... kivéve Bond...James Bond


----------



## zsugabubus2012 (2012 Január 29)

a nevem Pont....kettős pont

köszi a fórumnak a lehetőséget ,hogy elnyerhettem a tagságot
sziamaijaúúúúúúúúú


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Az élet gyorsan elmúlik és olyan törékeny. Ez a lélegzetvételünk akár az utolsó is lehet.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Hány éves korában még nem férfi és már nem gyermek az ember? Hány éves korunkban bízunk még az életben, de félünk is már tőle?


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Az életnek is vannak állomásai, mint a vasútnak. Csak épp hogy a vasúton tudjuk, melyik a végső állomás, ahol kiszállunk. Az élet nagy útján azonban mindig azt gondoljuk végső állomásnak, amelyik csak forduló. Kezünkben nincs sem az irányzó-kerék, sem a vészfék, mely a tébolyult vonatot megállíthatná.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Annak, aki halott, ugyan milyen örömöt nyújtana pár percre átugrani a túlsó oldalra?


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Nem élhetjük le egész életünket a saját fantáziánk csúcsain.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Az élet is olyan, mint a sakk. Bizonyos lépéseket azért teszünk meg, hogy nyerjünk, másokat pusztán azért, mert így kívánja a játék menete, és emiatt kikapunk.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Az egész élet csak játék, azoknak, akik játsszák. Akik nem, azoknak dráma.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Az álmodozásig eljut az ember! De amíg él, élje büszkén és erősen végig ezt a megalázó komédiát, amire született.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Én nem sokáig
szeretnék élni, hanem
csak jól és szépen.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Lehet, hogy az ember egész élete ebből áll csupán? Jelentéktelen apróságokból, amelyek végső soron összeállnak és létrehoznak egy személyt.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Az életben minden a véletleneken múlik. És az, hogy élünk, az is csak véletlen.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Bizarr dolog az élet: akarsz valamit, és egyre csak vársz rá, de nem akar eljönni. Aztán megtörténik, és az ember semmi másra nem vágyik, csak hogy visszabújhasson abba a pillanatba, ami még a változás előtt volt.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Az élet küzdelmeihez kemény nyak kell. Aki giliszta módjára csúszkál az emberek között, minduntalan rátaposnak.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Ne hagyd, hogy más élje az életedet, 
Se szülőd, se testvéred, se szerelmesed.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Az élet egy nagy dobás. Miért töltsem alvással?


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Én az életet sokkal fontosabbnak tartom, semhogy komolyan beszélhetnék róla.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Ha az élet az ész volna
Úgy az ember nem remél
Rögtön látja szelleme csak
Tartózkodási engedély


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Élni, meghalni: az élet és a halál csak mindannak a következményei, amit felépítettünk. Csak az számít, hogy jól építkezzünk.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Az élet kincs, amelyet előbb vagy utóbb mindenki elveszít.


----------



## zsulinyo (2012 Január 29)

Aki él, az maga is legyen egy a fényes lángok közül!


----------



## moha-bacsi (2012 Január 29)

*1*

jajdejójótanácsokatkapniéskönnyeneligazodniebbenabonyolult világban!
ezazelsőokosüzenetemhurrá


----------



## moha-bacsi (2012 Január 29)

jaésmégaztakarommegtalálnihogy holafészkesbentudokkilépniinnen


----------



## encike133 (2012 Január 29)




----------



## kislovag (2012 Január 29)

*köszönöm...*

...a jó tanácsot


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"A könyvek birtokbavételének valamennyi módja közül a sajátkezű megírás a legdicséretesebb."
Walter Benjamin, német irodalmár


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"Kis hibáinkat azért valljuk be, hogy elhitessük, nincsenek nagyok."
Francios De La Rochefoucauld


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"Kis hibáinkat azért valljuk be, hogy elhitessük, nincsenek nagyok."
Francios De La Rochefoucauld


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"Minden rossz könyvtől öregebb leszek, és minden jó könyvtől fiatalabb. Nagyon kell vigyáznom... az én koromban!" 
Mario Vargas Llosa


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"Legmerészebb álmaink is megvalósíthatók!"
Örkény István


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"A vidám nők gyakrabban gyógyulnak, mint a szomorúak" 
Galeneus


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"Akinek nincs humorérzéke az nagyobb gaztettekre is képes."
Örkény István


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

A térkép sohasem a terep.


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

A mások hiúsága számunkra azért elviselhetetlen, mert sajátunkat sérti.


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"Azok akik valamiben sikert értek el, és erről beszélve nem említik a szerencsét, becsapják magikat." 
/Larry King, USE Today/


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"Tisztességes az, aki akkor is helyesen cselekszik, ha senki nem látja." 
/Jim Stovall/


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"A humor hihetetlenül hatásos fegyver." 
/Carl Hiaasen/


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"Néha könnyebb az igent megtenni, mint a nemet kimondani." 
/Goda Gábor/


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"A büszkeséggel szerénység társul, nemes egyszerűség lesz, ha ostobasággal itatja át buta gőg." 
/Dorosmai János/


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"Az alvás, a gazdagság és az egészség valódi élvezetéhez időnként ezek hiánya is kell." 
/Jean Paul Richter/


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"A boldog élet egyik titka a sok-sok apró öröm." 
/Iris Murdoch/


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"A jó modor olyan kapukat is kinyit, amelyeken a legjobb iskolázottság hiába dörömböl." 
/Clarence Thomas/


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"A gyermek a legfényűzőbb szórakozás." 
/Mihaela Iosof/


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"Fáradozásunk legnagyobb jutalma nem az, amit kapun érte, hanem amivé válunk általa." 
/John Puskin/


----------



## grasshoppers (2012 Január 29)

"A kérdések 80% álcázott kijelentés." 
/az Oprah Winfrey Show-ban/


----------



## Matyi 2 (2012 Január 29)

sziasztok


----------



## Matyi 2 (2012 Január 29)

hali


----------



## Matyi 2 (2012 Január 29)

na már nem sok


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

mennyi?


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

15?


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

kell még pár


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

türelem


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

rózsát terem


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

fehéret?


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

közeledik


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

a mágikus 20


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

jó játék ez


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

számlál a számláló


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

túl vagyok a 13-on


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

aztán jön a 48 óra


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

vagy kicsit kevesebb


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

még 4


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

már látszik a cél


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

hajrá


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

mindent bele!


----------



## krax (2012 Január 29)

vége?


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

hali


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

A zene magasabb rendű minden tudománynál és filozófiánál.
Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

Az embereket meg lehet ismerni a zenén keresztül, amit hallgatnak.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

Ahol a szó bágyadt, ott a zene diadalmaskodik.
Hans Christian Andersen


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

A zene az életnek olyan szükséglete, mint a levegő. Sokan csak akkor veszik észre, ha már nagyon hiányzik.
Kodály Zoltán


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

A zene ott kezdődik, ahol a szó hatalma véget ér.
Claude Achille Debussy


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

A szimfónia legyen olyan, mint a világ; mindent öleljen át.
Gustav Mahler


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

Teljes lelki élet zene nélkül nincs. Vannak a léleknek régiói, melyekbe csak a zene világít be.
Kodály Zoltán


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

A zenében is, mint a szerelemben, csak őszintének szabad lennünk.
Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

A hangoknak legalább oly határozott értelmük van, mint a szavaknak, ha szóval nem is lehet kifejezni őket.
Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

Ha játszol, ne törődj vele, ki hallgat. Mindig úgy játssz, mintha mestered hallgatna.
Robert Schumann


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

Pár hangnyi dallamok, mintha kőbe vésve állták volna századok viharát.
Kodály Zoltán


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

A zene lehet keserű és kétségbeesett, de nem lehet cinikus.
Dmitrij Dmitrijevics Sosztakovics


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

Azon légy, hogy könnyű zenedarabokat játsszál jól és szépen. Ez sokkal helyesebb, mint nehéz darabokat kevésbé jól előadni.
Robert Schumann


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

Az egy zenekarban játszó zenészek
nem lehetnek ellenségek, legalábbis
amíg a koncert tart.
Paul Hindemith


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

A zenének a férfiszívben tüzet kell szítania, és könnyet fakasztania a női szemből.
Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

Az élet keresztjei olyanok, mint a kotta keresztjei: felemelnek.
Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

A mi korunkban a zene mindinkább arra törekszik, hogy szentimentális, vagy tragikus történeteknek kísérőjelensége legyen, s ilyenformán hovatovább egy vásári bódé kikiáltójának gyanús szerepét tölti be, aki a bódéban tulajdonképpen megbúvó sötét Semminek igyekszik hangos reklámot csinálni.
Claude Achille Debussy


----------



## Mókamanó (2012 Január 30)

Ahol a szavak elhagynak bennünket, ott kezdődik a zene.
Heinrich Heine


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

1949.10.23


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

dasfdafafafafa


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

coldblueeyes


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

19


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

21


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

Én is


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

Szeretném az oldalon lévő dolgokat élvezni


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

34


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

36


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

Itt írhattok bármiről és folyamatosan


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

*Diós pogácsa 2.*

30 dkg lisztet, 15 dkg vajat, 15 dkg darált diót, 15 dkg porcukrot, 1/2 cs. V.-sütőport, 1 tojás sárgáját és 1 citrom reszelt héját tejföllel kemény tésztává gyúrunk. Ujjnyi vékonyra nyújtjuk, és pogácsavágóval kiszúrjuk. A pogácsák tetejére egy-egy fél dióbelet teszünk díszítésül, és erős sziruppal kenjük be.


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

*Mézes pogácsa*

50 dkg liszt, 18 dkg cukor, 3 ek. méz, 2 tojás, 6 dkg vaj, 1 cs. sütőpor, 1 kk. fahéj; a tetejére dióbél, a tepsihez zsír
A tészta anyagait összegyúrva ujjnyi vastagra nyújtjuk. Pogácsákat szaggatunk belőle, tetejüket 1-1 fél dióbéllel díszítjük. Kizsírozott tepsiben sütjük.


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

*Finom sajtos pogácsa *

Elkészítése: 20 deka lisztből, 20 deka vajból, 10 deka reszelt parmezán sajtból, 10 deka reszelt emmenthali sajtból, egy késhegynyi szódabikarbónával, kis sóval és három tojás sárgájával tésztát gyúrunk. Jól kidolgozzuk, ujjnyi vastagra kinyújtjuk, kis pogácsaszaggatóval kiszaggatjuk, tepsibe rakjuk, a fele mennyiséget megkenjük tojássárgájával és megsütjük. Ha megsültek és kihűltek, a meg nem kent pogácsák tetejét megkenjük szardellás vajjal, vagy derbi-sajttal vagy, bármilyen puha sajttal és a megkent pogácsákat a tetejére helyezzük.


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

*Sós vajaspogácsa*

40 dkg lisztből, 20 dkg vajból, 2 tojássárgájából, kis kanál sóból kevés tejjel rétestészta- keménységű tésztát gyúrunk. Ezt hűvös helyen 35-40 percig pihentetjük. Akkor kinyújtjuk 1,5- 2 cm vastagságra, tetejét bevagdossuk, kis pogácsaszaggatóval kiszaggatjuk, tojással megkenve, köménymaggal meghintve tepsibe rakjuk, és megsütjük


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

joghurt torta:
30 dkg piskótát apró darabokra törünk és mély tálba vagy kapcsos
tortaformába tesszük.0,5l
joghurtot izlés szerint porcukorral, 3db citrom lereszelt héjával és levével
majd fél l felvert tejszínnel összekeverünk. Fél zacskó zselatint( 1,2
dkg )feloldunk 0,25dl langyos vízben, majd megmelegítjük, hogy teljesen
feloldódjon. Langyosra hűtve a joghurthoz keverjük és az egészet a formába
töltjük, majd hűtőbe tesszük, minimum 4-5 órára


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

*Töltött tócsi*
A hagyományos, általam ismert és készített tócsi receptet nem írom le, itt megtaláljátok : *Tócsi készítése* ( Én ebbe szalonnát most nem tettem, de el nem rontja, ha valaki beleteszi )
A tölteni kívánt húst ( én most pulykahússal készítettem) készíts elő és vékony szeletekben serpenyőben süsd meg. Ezután a tócsikat süsd meg, sütés után egy kicsit várj vele, hogy ne törjön és hajtsd félbe úgy, hogy a közepébe tegyél egy szelet megsütött húst. Szórd meg a hússzeletet apróra vágott fokhagymával és hajtsd rá a tetejét. Ezután a tócsi tetejét kend meg bőven tejföllel és szórd meg reszelt sajttal. Én sütőpapíros tepsire helyeztem és annyi időre tettem a sütőbe, míg egy kicsit megpírult rajta a sajt. Vigyázzatok nehogy a végén sokáig pirítsátok és a tócsi kiszárajon!


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

*Zsemlében sült sonkás tojás 

Hozzávalók: zsemle, tojás, sonka, sajt, lilahagyma 

Elkészítés:
A zsemlék tetejét levágtam, kiszedtem belőle a belsejét, és beleraktam egy kivajazott tepsibe. A zsemlékbe belefektettem a sonkát, rászórtam az apróra vágott lila hagymát, a kis darabba vágott sajtot és ráütöttem a tojást. Most egy kevés erős paprikával is ízesítettem. *

*A sütőben addig sütjük amíg fehérje ki nem fehéredik. A legjobb, ha mini grill sütőben készítjük ( ami fűtőszálas ), mert csak a pírítás a cél és nem a sütés. Ha nem szeretnétek, hogy egy kicsit is lágy maradjon a sárgája, akkor miután kivettétek a zsemléket a sütőből tegyétek őket pár másodpercre a mikróba ( kb. 20 másodpercre ) *


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

*Gulyásleves füstölt csülökkel*
Hozzávalók:
1 db füstölt csülök, 150 g debreceni kolbász, 100 g petrezselyemgyökér, 100 g sárgarépa, 50 g vöröshagyma 10 g fokhagyma, 2 dl tejföl, 20 g vaj, 1 db tojás, 20 g liszt, 10 g fűszerpaprika, 2 db babérlevél, 1 csomó petrezselyemzöld
Az előkészített csülköt néhány órán át hideg vízben áztatjuk, majd a hagymával, fokhagymával, a babérlevéllel együtt, hideg vízben feltesszük főni. lassú forralással puhára főzzük. A vízből kivéve kicsontozzuk és kis kockákra vágjuk. A hús főzőlevébe tesszük a karikára vágott zöldséget és a debreceni kolbászt, majd a zöldséget puhára főzzük. Amíg a zöldség fő, a vajból, a lisztből és a tojásból nem kemény galuskatésztát keverünk, azt levesbe mártott kanállal a forró levesbe szaggatjuk. A feldarabolt csülökhúst visszatesszük a levesbe, felforraljuk, majd hozzáadjuk a fűszerpaprikával elkevert tejfölt. Tetejét finomra vágott petrezselyemzölddel megszórva, forrón tálaljuk.


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

Betyáros melegszendvics
Schuck Antalné- L.imi Kedvenc receptjeIm mIkrohullámon
Hozzávalók: 4 szelet zsúrkenyér, 25 dkg füstölt kolbász, 2 db keményre főtt tojás, 1 db közepes fej lilahagyma, 4 szelet lapka sajt, magyaros vajkrém, gulyáskrém, zöldpaprika, paradicsom.
A zsúrkenyér szeleteket 1 percig 500 W-on megpirítjuk. A hagymát és a kolbászt vékony karikákra vágjuk. A keményre főtt tojást megtisztítjuk és felszeleteljük. A magyaros vajkrémmel megkent zsúrkenyér szeleteket gazdagon megrakjuk kolbásszal, tojással és hagymával. Betakarjuk lapka sajttal és a sütőbe téve 3 percig 500 W-on sütjük. Tálaláskor paprikával, paradicsommal és gulyáskrémmel díszítjük.


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 30)

*A túlzott kávéfogyasztás néhány félreismerhetetlen jele*​​*konzultáljon orvosával, ha: 

*​
*- a legutóbbi holdfogyatkozás óta nem pislogott 
- nyitott szemmel alszik 
- tüsszentés közben sem csukja be a szemét 
- már a harmadik pulóvert készíti el, pedig nem is tud kötni 
- csakis földrengéskor áll nyugodtan, egy helyben*
*- az ápolónőnek szuperszámítógépre van szüksége, hogy megmérje a pulzusát 
- a kokain lelassítja 
- 20 mérföldet sétál a gyaloglógépen, mikor rájön, hogy nincs is bekapcsolva 
- az ízlelőbimbói olyan érzéketlenek, hogy akár forró lávát is iszogathatna 
- távirányító nélkül gyorsabban vált csatornát*
*- a macskáit Tejszínnek és Cukornak nevezi 
- a kávésbögréjén egy kávésbögre képe van 
- lekörözi az Energizer nyuszit 
- a mozgásérzékelőkben rövidzárlatot okoz 
- az idegrángásai látszanak a Richter-skálán 
- segít a kutyának kergetni a farkát 
- a kávésbögréjére biztosítást köt a Lloyd's-nál 
- jövendőbelijét mindenkinek a kávézópartnereként mutatja be 
- napi négy szívrohamot simán kibír 
- mindenkit átenged a gyalogátkelőn, mire rájön, hogy otthon hagyta a kocsiját 
- parkolásnál megbüntetik gyorshajtásért *
*- saját fogaival őrli meg a kávészemeket 
- a videofilmeket gyorstekerésben nézni 
- kábel nélkül be tudja bikázni az autóját 
- mások körmét rágja 
- 50 méterről le tudja fényképezni magát késleltető kioldó nélkül 
- egy hét alatt három pár teniszzoknit tesz tönkre.*


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

Köszönjük


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

"Ne az arcról ítélj,ne a külső után
A lélek mutatja meg,kik vagyunk igazán
Ne az arcot nézd, a lelket keresd
S a lelkén keresztül az embert szeresd.
Mindig a mélyből meríts,a felszín csak játszik
Csak a lényeget tekintsd,s ne azt ami látszik!"


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

"Aki nem ébredt önmagára (ilyenek vagyunk mi), az mindig kívülről várja sorsának alakulását. Életéért nem ő, mindig mások a felelősek. Mások „varázsszemétől" függ.
Aki azonban magára ébredt, tudja, hogy senki mást nem lehet felelőssé tenni mindazért, ami vele történik - minden rajta múlik. Van belső ereje, hite - és csakis saját „varázsszemének" hatalmától függ.
Itt van, látod, a varázsszem nagy előnye: nemcsak másokat, magunkat is átvarázsoljuk.
Akinek látod magad: azzá leszel.
Vigyázz! Varázsszemed van!"


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

"A tudat ,hogy létezik valaki akit teljes szívből szerethetünk..értelmet ad mindennek...."


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

Akkor vagy összhangban valódi Önmagaddal, és vágyad akkor van igazán összhangban valódi Vágyaiddal és Szándékaiddal, amikor igazán felszabadult örömöt, és minden és mindenki iránt túláradó nagyrabecsülést, és végtelen feltétel nélküli szeretetet érzel magadban. Egyszerűbben fogalmazva: akkor vagy az összhang áldásos állapotában, amikor egészen egyszerűen csak jól érzed magad, ott, ahol vagy, úgy, ahogy vagy és azzal, akivel éppen vagy!

Éppen ezért, nincs is más dolgod, mint hogy ÉREZD JÓL MAGAD!


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

"Ha tudod, merre tartasz, az Univerzum folyamatosan küldi melléd az angyalokat, hogy segítsenek téged az utadon.
Nem látod őket? Akkor még alszol. Ha felébredsz, észreveszed, hogy mennyi segítséget kapsz minden pillanatban.
Ha a hála érzése is megszületik a szívedben, akkor olyanná válsz, mint egy jó kertész, aki virágmagokat hullat a termékeny táptalajba."


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

Segítő Angyalok vesznek körül fogantatásunk óta. Csak rajtunk múlik, hogy mikor "halljuk" meg üzeneteiket, melyekkel megkönnyíthetjük földi életünket.
Ez a segítség mindenkinek rendelkezésére áll. Amikor hiszünk valakiben vagy valamiben, ha érezzük, hogy van a hátunk mögött egy támasz, akkor könnyebb az élet nehézségeivel is szembenézni.


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

“A hit varázslata a világmindenség legnagyobb erőinek, mégpedig a gondolat erejének a megtestesülése. (Norman Vincent Peale: Hit)


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

Attól vagyunk a legkülönlegesebbek, hogy mindannyian mások vagyunk. Magunkban hordozzuk, és felvállaljuk a különlegességünket. Szeress mást és önmagad. Ha be akarsz pillantani az emberek lelkébe, és meg akarsz ismerni valakit, ne azt figyeld, hogyan beszél, hallgat, sír, vagy hogy megmozgatják-e a nemes eszmék, hanem azt, hogyan nevet. Aki szívből tud kacagni, jó ember.


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

"Mindig van okunk egy ajándékra... Ha más nem, önmagában az, hogy élünk. Élünk és szerethetünk. Hogy mosolyoghatunk. Hogy lehet egy szép történetünk. Hogy lehet múltunk, lehet jövőnk. Hogy egymás szemébe nézhetünk. Hogy adhatunk. Mindent. Akár az egész világot. Hiszen az emberben ott van az egész világ. Benned is. Ha magadat adod - az egész világot adod. Csak ki kell választanod azt, amit ma adni akarsz. A világot. Csomagold be szeretettel, és helyezd el az ajtó elé. És várj. Ajándékod, ha szeretettel adtad, célba ér. És ajándékodnak bármikor örül, aki kapja. Mert mindig van alkalom az ajándékra."


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

Az életünk egy nagy varázs, káprázat a világ.
Csak szívünk tudja, mi igaz,s hol a boldogság.
A látszat mindenkit becsap, a felszín csillogás.
De lelkünk mélye mindent ért, ott nincsen ámítás.
Rejtőzik valahol bennünk, az igaz szeretet.
Onnan őrizőn figyel ránk, a lelkiismeret.
A szívünk tudja válaszunk, így minden egyszerű.
A kérdésünkre megoldás van, mindig gyönyörű.
Amikor lelkünk oly szegény, az mindent befogad.
Csak a vággyal teli szívünk remél újabb álmokat.
Akinek vannak álmai azt élteti a remény,
Legyünk örökké álmodók,az idők tengerén!


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

"A spirituális ébredés egy felismerés, hogy te nem az elme vagy. Ennek a hajnala amikor szétválasztod valós lényed az elmétől és ha ez tudatosul, akkor rájössz, hogy ki vagy te valójában. Ez az állapot a valódi szabadság, amikor események, körülmények, szokások és gondolatok már nem zavarnak vagy befolyásolnak belső szinten és megérted, hogy az életed valódi lényege, valójában túl van a fizikai világon és a gondolatokon, ahol a tudat hirtelen felismeri a végső igazi természetét."


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

Két erő küzd egymással a lelkünkben, a szív és az elme. Az egyik felfelé húz, az Ég felé. A másik lefelé húz a szakadékosba... Ha a két ellentétes erő összekényszerül, szükségszerűen nézeteltérés vagy viszály keletkezik. Nekünk azonban el kell indulnunk az Úton.... Nagy körültekintésre van szükség ahhoz, hogy középen, a szívünk középpontjában éberek maradjunk.... ez a cél!


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

“A világ egy hatalmas tükör. Visszatükrözi felénk azt, amik vagyunk. Ha kedvesek, ha barátságosak és ha segítőkészek vagyunk, akkor a világ kedvesnek, barátságosnak és segítőkésznek fog felénk bizonyulni. A világ pontosan az, amik mi vagyunk!” (Thomas Dreier)


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

Tudj örülni minden szépnek,a dalnak,a szónak, a napsütésnek.
Élvezd a virágok illatát,tűzd hajadba a nap arany sugarát,
Kristályos patakok ezüstjét csurgasd kitárt ujjaidon át,lelkedbe rejts el minden kis mosolygást,derűs szemvillanást.mert a legszebb üzenetet hozzák neked,ami átöleli és éltetheti szíved.


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

Ha arra törekszel, hogy az örök mértéket kövesd: ne bontránkozz azokon, kik nem erre igyekeznek, hanem törekvéseik ingadozva ágaznak a sokféle véges és változó mérték között. Ne azt nézd, hogy mijük nincsen, hanem hogy mijük van; mert még a legnyomorultabbnak is van olyan lelki kincse, mely belőled hiányzik; tanulj meg mindenkitől tanulni.
Weöres Sándor - A Teljesség felé


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

Eredetileg olyanok vagyunk, mint egy rendkívül értékes,
de csiszolatlan gyémánt, aminek közepében ott világít lényünk lényege,
az isteni szikra, a Fény.
Ahhoz, hogy valódi, ragyogó drágakővé válhassunk,
fényesre kell csiszolnunk a durva felületeket.

(Balogh Béla)


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

..."vannak olyan emberek akik nem azért lépnek be az életünkbe, h. velünk maradjanak, sokkal inkább azért suhannak át életünk útjain, h. megmutassanak nekünk valami fontosat, ami megváltoztat bennünk dolgokat örökre"...


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

Amikor felismerjük magunk körül az angyalok jelenlétét, az olyan, mintha az árnyékból kilépnénk a napfény melegére. Hirtelen megérezzük azt a tápláló erőt, amelyik a gondoskodásból ered, abból, hogy valaki csak velünk törődik.


----------



## Pillangó30 (2012 Január 30)

"Az a boldogság,hogy a másikat boldoggá tesszük,a gondolat,hogy velünk olyan csodálatos pillanatokat él át,amelyekben nélkülünk nem lett volna része, hogy fényt vittünk az életébe,ahogy ő is a miénkbe."


----------



## Advil007 (2012 Január 30)

Aki korán kel, aranyat lel. Sokat keltem korán, de még mindig nincs aranyam...


----------



## Advil007 (2012 Január 30)

Minden halandó elveszíti egyszer azt, akit szeret. Ez az élet rendje. Ez azonban többnyire olyan távoli dolognak tűnik, hogy alig nagyobb a súlya, mint egy feltételezésnek. Vannak azonban emlékeztető jelek, és az a sok "majdnem", a szerencsés megmenekülés, az "Ó-istenem-kérlek-ne", hatására az ember megretten, és egy pillanatra megáll, hogy megvizsgálja, mi is lakozik a szívében. Mint például, amikor egy szörnyű fejfájásról kiderül, hogy csak migrén; vagy amikor egy autóbalesetben totálkárosra törik az autó, de a gyerekülés és a légzsák megmenti a bent ülőket; vagy amikor valaki, akit elraboltak, visszatér a szeretteihez... az utóhatások annyira megrázzák az embert, hogy muszáj átölelni a kedvesét, hogy helyrebillenjen a lelke.
J. R. Ward


----------



## Advil007 (2012 Január 30)

Nincs megtévesztőbb dolog annál a szubjektív érzésnél, hogy az életünknek van értelme. Az egész olyan, mintha robogó gyorsvonaton ülne az ember: a sebesség kiragadja önnön világából, s mire tiltakoznék, kiderül, hogy már késő - robognia kell tovább.
Edmonde Charles-Roux


----------



## Advil007 (2012 Január 30)

Az élet olyan, mint a rajzolás: néha gyorsan és határozottan kell cselekednünk, a dolgokat erélyesen kézbe vennünk, és arról gondoskodnunk, hogy a nagy vonalak villámgyorsan előttünk álljanak. Semmiféle lagymatagságnak, kételkedésnek itt nincs helye, a kéz nem remeghet, a szem nem pisloghat ide-oda, hanem egyedül csak arra irányulhat a tekintet, ami előttünk van.
Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## nincsjónevem (2012 Január 30)

sziasztok


----------



## nincsjónevem (2012 Január 30)




----------



## nincsjónevem (2012 Január 30)

15


----------



## nincsjónevem (2012 Január 30)

18


----------



## nincsjónevem (2012 Január 30)

19


----------



## nincsjónevem (2012 Január 30)

20


----------



## nincsjónevem (2012 Január 30)




----------



## nincsjónevem (2012 Január 30)

:-(


----------



## Krull (2012 Január 30)

Gratula


----------



## nincsjónevem (2012 Január 30)

:-Ö


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

haho


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

hideg van


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

még mindig....


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

lassan vége a melónak


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

aztán viszem a gyereket zongorázni


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

aztán dolgozom tovább


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

1234


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

aztánholnap


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

de még ma van


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

bús donna barna balkonon


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

aaaaaaa


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

bbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

ccccccc


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

már csak 5


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

nem is csak 4


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

3.......


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

2........


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

2.5 .............


----------



## anthariajack (2012 Január 30)

21


----------



## Genialis (2012 Január 30)

Egyszer volt


----------



## Genialis (2012 Január 30)

hol nem volt


----------



## Genialis (2012 Január 30)

egy volt csak


----------



## Genialis (2012 Január 30)

egyetlen egy


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

szülinap


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

Kató néni


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

Boncida


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

török szultán


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

országhatár


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

csűr


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

teke


----------



## and.or (2012 Január 30)

viente


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

karaoke


----------



## and.or (2012 Január 30)

diecinueve


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

sakál


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

tekerentyű


----------



## and.or (2012 Január 30)

dieciocho


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

reflektor


----------



## and.or (2012 Január 30)

diecisiete


----------



## and.or (2012 Január 30)

diecisies


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

sereg


----------



## and.or (2012 Január 30)

quince


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

hetven


----------



## and.or (2012 Január 30)

catorce


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

4wd


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

telepes


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

Napóleon


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

sisak


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

hideg


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

edu


----------



## kotyola (2012 Január 30)

remeg


----------



## and.or (2012 Január 30)

trece


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Az élet matematikája

Szerelmi matematika
okos férfi + okos nő =szerelem
okos férfi + buta nő = viszony
buta férfi + okos nő =házasság
buta férfi + buta nő = terhesség


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Munkahelyi
matematika
okos főnök + okos beosztott = haszon
okos főnök + buta beosztott = termelés
buta főnök + okos beosztott = előléptetés
buta főnök + buta beosztott = túlóra


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Vásárlási matematika
A férfi dupla árat is
megad azért, amire szüksége van.
A nő csak fele árat ad azért, amire nincs
szüksége.


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Általános összefüggések és statisztikák
A nőt addig
aggasztja a jövő, amíg férjhez nem megy.
A férfit addig nem aggasztja a jövő,
amíg meg nem nősül.


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Az a férfi sikeres, aki többet keres, mint amennyit a
felesége költ.
Az a nő sikeres, aki talál ilyen férfit.


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Ha boldog akarsz lenni egy férfival, nagyon meg kell értened és egy
kicsit szeretned.
Ha boldog akarsz lenni egy nővel, nagyon kell szeretned, és ne
is próbáld megérteni.


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

A nős férfi nyugodtan megfeledkezhet a hibáiról; fölösleges két embernek észben tartania ugyanazt.


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

A nő a
házasság elején azt reméli, hogy a férfi meg fog változni, de téved.
A férfi
a házasság elején azt reméli, hogy a nő nem fog megváltozni, de
téved.


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Minden vitában a nőé az utolsó szó.
Ha a férfi ezután bármit
mond, az egy új vita kezdete.


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Az alkohol öl, butít és savakkal aldehideket képez.


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Elmentem lángosnak. Végre egy zsiros állás!


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Amióta kikapcsolom lefekvés előtt a mobilom, azóta utolérhetetlen vagyok az ágyban.


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Nem tudtam, hogy lehetetlen, ezért megcsináltam.


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Finom a kindertojás csak a sárgáját nehéz lenyelni…


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

A pesszimista az algútban a sötétséget látja, az optimista a fényt,a realista a vonat lámpáit, a mozdonyvezető pedig három hülyét a síneken.


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Ha a pornó segít a szexuális problémákon, miért nem csillapítja a szakácskönyv az éhséget?


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Ha ma nulla fok van, és holnap kétszer olyan hideg várható, hány fok lesz holnap?


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Miért ment át a csirke az úton?

ÓVÓNŐ: Hogy a másik oldalra jusson.
PLATON: A közjó érdekében.
ARISZTOTELÉSZ: Ilyen a csirkék természete, átmennek az úton.
KARL MARX: Történelmi szükségszerűségből.


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Miért ment át a csirke az úton?

DARWIN: A csirkék, évmilliók alatt természetes kiválasztódás útján oly módon fejlődtek, amely felruházza őket a túloldalra való átkelés képességével.
EINSTEIN: Hogy most a csirke kelt át a túloldalra, vagy az út mozdult el a csirke alatt, ez viszonyítási pont kérdése.


----------



## krakompi (2012 Január 30)

Egy átlagos felnőtt emberben naponta 50-70 milliárd sejt pusztul el programozott sejthalállal.


----------



## opatyi (2012 Január 31)

Üdv mindenkinek először!


----------



## Ildike770328 (2012 Január 31)

A kutya az egyetlen lény a világon, aki jobban szeret téged, mint te saját magad.


----------



## Ildike770328 (2012 Január 31)

Egy üzletre alapozott barátság jobb, mint egy barátságra alapozott üzlet.


----------



## Ildike770328 (2012 Január 31)

A figyelem egyike a legszebb bókoknak, amelyekkel megörvendeztethetünk valakit.


----------



## Ildike770328 (2012 Január 31)

Aki szeret, aki mindig szeret, nem ér rá panaszkodni és boldogtalannak lenni.


----------



## DarkLilly (2012 Január 31)

Soha ne hagyd, hogy olyan ember mondjon neked nemet, akinek nincs elég hatalma igent mondani.
Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

*.*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


 Köszi az infókat!


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

Jó ez a zoldal


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

Csak nem értem ezt a 20 hsz-t


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

5


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

És még várni is kell


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

7...


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

8...


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

9 már nem kell sok


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

10 és mindjárt kész


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

11 és ha kész a 20, akkor


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

beléphetek bráhová, és megt tudok nézni feladatlapokat is?


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

lassan már írn isem tudok pedig kell még 8


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

vagyis már csak 7


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

illetve már csak 6 mert 14-nél tart a számlálóm, de ha ezt is kjüldöm


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

akkor most már csak 5 van hátra mert megvan a 15


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

jeeeee már csak 4 juppié


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

dehogy ez milyen uncsi, és nem iís értem mire jó ez


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

utolsó előtti és aztán kész de jó lesz


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

ésssssssssssssssssssssss eljött az UTOILSÓ végre


----------



## Idci (2012 Január 31)

na küldök még egyet pluszban biztos ami biztos


----------



## bubbo (2012 Január 31)

már csak 4


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Nos akkor én is csatlakozom néhány idézettel az előttem szólókhoz: 
,,Sok tekintetben technikai kérdés az élet, míg megtanulod, beleőszülsz." Füst Milán


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

,,Értékelned kell az életet, mielőtt elszánod magad rá, hogy megőrizd."

Frank Herbert


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

A filmen, amikor rosszra fordul a cselekmény, baljós zene csendül fel. (...) Milyen kár, hogy az élethez nem jár ilyen filmzene. Nem mintha változtatna bármin is, de jó volna, ha időben figyelmeztetnék az embert.

Judith Ryan Hendricks


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Az élet lényege nem az, hogy jó lapokat osztanak, hanem hogy a rossz lapokat milyen jól játszod ki.

Jack London


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Vigasztalanul tévelyeg, aki hosszú életre nagy terveket sző, ahelyett, hogy napjainak kötelességét megtenné úgy, mintha minden nap, amit él, az utolsó lenne.

Tagpo Lhadje


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Az egész élet csak játék, azoknak, akik játsszák. Akik nem, azoknak dráma.

Bertha Bulcsu


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Minden pótolható, csak az élet nem. Ez a legértékesebb ajándék, amink lehet.

Gabi Adam


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Én az életet sokkal fontosabbnak tartom, semhogy komolyan beszélhetnék róla.

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Ha az élet az ész volna
Úgy az ember nem remél
Rögtön látja szelleme csak
Tartózkodási engedély.

Kálmán Mária


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Az igazi öntudat a saját múltját feloldja, és visszatér az örökkévalóságba, az életbe, melyből származik.

Georg Kühlewind


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Soha nem tudhatjuk, mit tartogat számunkra az élet, és jó, ha tudjuk, merre van a vészkijárat.

Paulo Coelho


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Az emberek éppen azért nem értik az életet, mert olyan egyszerű.

Francisc Munteanu


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Élvén e világban
megnyugodva láttam: 
öl, hal és terem. 
- Megy ez, nélkülem.

Fodor Ákos


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Az ember örökké okot keres, holott minden csak következmény. Következménye annak, hogy él.

Háy János


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Önként is megadhatjuk az életnek, amire szüksége van, de ki is erőszakolhatja belőlünk. Mi döntjük el, melyik utat választjuk.

Rüdiger Dahlke


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Hiszen mindenki csak olyan életet élhet, amilyet csinált magának. Tehát mind emocionális, mind racionális szempontból azt kapja vissza, amit beletett az életbe.

Csernus Imre


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Isteni adomány, hogy az elevenek nem halhatatlanok.

Vavyan Fable


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Élni csakis addig lehet, amíg részeg vagy az élettől; de mihelyt kijózanodol, lehetetlen nem látnod, hogy mindez csalás, mégpedig ostoba csalás.

Lev Tolsztoj


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Éveket élhetsz anélkül, hogy igazán élnél, aztán egyszer csak az egész élet belesűrűsödik egyetlen órába.

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Medi86 (2012 Január 31)

Nem csoda az, hogy a melledben a szünetlen dobogó valami van? Nem csoda-e az, hogy a belső részed mozog, mint valami malom? Nem csoda-e, hogy a tested legfinomabb része kemény csontgolyóba van foglalva, a szívedet, tüdődet meg csontkosár födi? Honnan származtál? A semmiből? A véletlenből? Hogyan van, hogy véletlenül a fejeden van a két szemed, és nem a hónod alatt? S honnan van, hogy éppen a szájadban van a nyelved, amellyel megízleled, hogy a testednek mi hasznos, mi ártalmas?

Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Rosszul él, aki mindig csak élni kezd".

_Epikurosz_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Tudni akarom, hogyan teremtette Isten a világot!"

_Albert Einstein_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Ami a csúcspontra ért, máris zuhanhat a semmibe."

_Seneca_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Ha nem tehetjük, amit akarunk, azt kell akarnunk, amit tehetünk."

_Zsidó közmondás_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Én nem tartom sokra azt az embert, aki ma nem bölcsebb, mint tegnap volt."

_Abraham Lincoln_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Panaszkodom, hogy nincs cipőm, amíg nem találkoztam valakivel, akinek nincs lába."

_Perzsa közmondás_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Az élet csak visszafelé érthető meg, de előrefelé kell élni."

_Soren Kierkegaard_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Álszerénység létezik, de álbüszkeség nem!"

_Jules Renard_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Úgy gondolom, mennyei Atyánk azért szerette az embert, mert nem volt megelégedve a majommal."

_Mark Twain_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Sose végy semmit, aminek nyele van. Azzal valószínűleg dolgozni kell."

_H. Allen Smith_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"A boldogság keresése a legfurcsább kifejezés, mert ha célként keresed a boldogságot, sosem fogod megtalálni."

_C. P. Snow_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Mindig bocsáss meg ellenségeidnek! Nincs, ami jobban dühítené őket."

_Oscar Wilde_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Úgy néz le rám, mint óriás a törpére. De hátha tényleg óriás?"

_A. P. Csehov_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"A boldog házasság titka: a férfi és a nő szeresse azt, akivel félrelép."

_Roger Vadim_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Nem kell ahhoz cipésznek lennünk, hogy tudjuk, hol szorít a cipő."

_Friedrich Hegel_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Ha meggyőző akarsz lenni, az érdekek, ne pedig a logika nyelvét beszéld."

_Benjamin Franklin_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Minél tovább élek, annál inkább rájövök, hogy nincsenek bűnösök, csak szerencsétlenek vannak."

_Anatole France_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Két dolog végtelen: a Világegyetem és az emberi hülyeség, de az előbbi nem biztos.

_Albert Einstein_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Nyugodt víztől is irtózik a hajótörött."

_Ovidius_


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Az agyam a második legkedvesebb szervem."

_Woody Allen_


----------



## mamino (2012 Február 1)

20


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 1)

*Mindennapi bölcseletek*

"Az ember egyik pillanatról a másikra hal meg, a kultúra valamivel lassabban.

_Hans Habe_


----------



## dicenzo (2012 Február 1)

"Vajon jámbor, áhitatos szeretetről, vagy testies, szenvedélyes szerelemről van-e szó igazából. Az élettel szemben egyenesen barátságtalan eljárás a szerelem dolgaiban "tisztán" elkülöníteni a jámbort a szenvedélyestől. Mit jelent itt a "tiszta"? Mit számít ingadozó értelem és kétértelműség? A nyelv sem különböztet teljes pontossággal a jámborság és a testi mohóság árnyalatai között, a kétértelműségben teljes egyértelműség honol, mert még a legájtatosabb szeretet sincsen híján minden testiségnek, s a szélsőséges testiségbe is vegyül némi áhitat; a szerelem mindig önmaga marad, akár agyafúrt életszeretet, akár lobogó szenvedély alakjában nyilvánul meg; a szerves élettel való szimpátiát jelenti; a feloszlásra itélt anyag meghatóan kéjes átölelését - és még a leghódolóbb, a legvadabb szenvedélyben is van szeretet."

Thomas Mann: A varázshegy


----------



## lipsstick (2012 Február 1)

túl a feléén


----------



## lipsstick (2012 Február 1)

*3 words. 8 letters. Say it and I’m yours.*


----------



## lipsstick (2012 Február 1)

“Whoever said money doesn’t buy happiness doesn’t know where to shop.”


----------



## lipsstick (2012 Február 1)

“Haven’t you heard? I’m the crazy bitch around here.”


----------



## lipsstick (2012 Február 1)

"Spotted - Chuck Bass losing something nobody even knew he had. His heart."


----------



## lipsstick (2012 Február 1)

"There's a weak link in every chain. And it's just a matter of time before this one snaps."


----------



## lipsstick (2012 Február 1)

"Only a masochist could ever love such a narcissist."


----------



## lipsstick (2012 Február 1)

The best way to get over someone, is to get under someone else.


----------



## lipsstick (2012 Február 1)

You know my motto: if it's not broke, break it.


----------



## lipsstick (2012 Február 1)

Blair Waldorf: Here's my advice. Have a little faith, and if that doesn't work, have a lot of mimosas.
 Gossip Girl quotes


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Február 1)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Február 1)

Hagyjuk már Chuck Norrist! Nekünk, diákoknak, 45 perc 1 óra!


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Február 1)

Egy kisfiú ül a parkban a padon, és mohón eszik egy nagy tábla csokoládét. Arra megy egy öreg ember, leül a padra és nézi a gyereket. Egyszer csak megszólal:
- Ha ilyen rengeteg csokit eszel, nem fogsz sokáig élni.
- Ugyan már! - feleli a gyerek - A nagyapám is 104 évig élt.
- De biztos nem a csokoládé miatt. - teszi hozzá az öreg.
- Nem is, hanem azért, mert a saját dolgával törődött.


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Február 1)

A szőke nő parkolás közben meglöki az előtte lévő autót. Hátratolat és meglöki a mögötte lévő autót is. Odamegy hozzá a parkolóőr:
- Hölgyem, ön parkol vagy biliárdozik?


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Február 1)

Egyik nap csörgött a mobilom, a főnököm hívott.
- Minden rendben az irodában? - kérdezte.
- Igen, uram. Elég forgalmas napunk van ma, reggel óta meg sem álltam. - válaszoltam.
- Jó. Akkor megtenne nekem egy szívességet?
- Persze, bármit uram. Mi lenne az?
- Húzzon bele ott a 7-es lyuknál, itt vagyok pont maga mögött!


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Február 1)

Egy házaspárnak elszökik a kutyája. Az asszony javasolja a férjének, hogy adjon fel egy hirdetést a helyi újságban. Meg is jelenik a hirdetés, két hétig nem jelentkezik senki. Megkérdezi a feleség a férjétől:
- Mondd csak, milyen szöveget tetettél be az újságba?
- Hát azt, hogy "Bodri, lábhoz!".


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Február 1)

- Főnök úr, kivehetek két nap szabadságot, hogy meglátogassam a vidéken élő anyósomat?
- Szó sem lehet róla!
- Köszönöm, tudtam, hogy megértő lesz.


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Február 1)

Egy dúsgazdag üzletembernek azt mondja az ügyvédje:
- Két hírem is van az ön számára, egy rossz és egy nagyon rossz. Melyikkel kezdjem?
- A rosszal. - feleli a férfi.
- A felesége talált egy félmillió dollárt érő képet.
- Ez lenne a rossz hír? És mi az, ami ennél rosszabb?
- Az, hogy a kép önről készült és a barátnőjéről.


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Február 1)

A minap a tengerparton hallottam, hogy valaki kiabál a vízből:
- Segítség, cápa!
Csak nevettem magamban, ugyan miért segítene neki egy cápa?


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Február 1)

- Apu, miért ugrálnak jobbra-balra a rockénekesek a színpadon?
- Azért, kisfiam, mert a mozgó célpontot sokkal nehezebb eltalálni.


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Február 1)

- Tegnap kölcsönkértem a szomszédom trombitáját. 
- Hiszen nem is tudsz rajta játszani!
- Ez igaz. De legalább ő sem tud.


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Február 1)

Két pszichológus találkozik az utcán. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Jó napot!
"Csak tudnám, mit akart ezzel mondani!" - töpreng a másik.


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 1)

Csak egy hozzászólás


----------



## ági778 (2012 Február 1)

sziasztok


----------



## ági778 (2012 Február 1)

egy


----------



## ági778 (2012 Február 1)

kettő


----------



## ági778 (2012 Február 1)

autó


----------



## ági778 (2012 Február 1)

ház


----------



## ági778 (2012 Február 1)

helló


----------



## ági778 (2012 Február 1)

tánc


----------



## ági778 (2012 Február 1)

kutya


----------



## ági778 (2012 Február 1)

teknős


----------



## ági778 (2012 Február 1)

hal


----------



## ági778 (2012 Február 1)

virág


----------



## moha-bacsi (2012 Február 1)

*hanyadik?*

már jól haladok


----------



## moha-bacsi (2012 Február 1)

Rékapcsolok


----------



## moha-bacsi (2012 Február 1)

mondom, Rá
ezazami klaviatúró..


----------



## moha-bacsi (2012 Február 1)

Lassan összeáll a kép!


----------



## moha-bacsi (2012 Február 1)

már szinte izgulok...


----------



## moha-bacsi (2012 Február 1)

vajon milyen lesz igazi TAGnak lenni?


----------



## moha-bacsi (2012 Február 1)

és ha nem tetszik?


----------



## moha-bacsi (2012 Február 1)

dejszen ott már tagnak neveznek, fenn a balsarokban a nevem alatt. Jó érzés!


----------



## moha-bacsi (2012 Február 1)

Mindíg szerettem TAG lenni


----------



## moha-bacsi (2012 Február 1)

a nem TAG az lóg az űrben


----------



## moha-bacsi (2012 Február 1)

Nem történt semmi! Hol a változás?


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

1


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

2


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

3


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

4


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

5


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

6


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

7


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

8


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

9


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

10


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

11


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

12


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

13


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

14


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

15


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

16


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

17


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

18


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

19


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

20


----------



## gregorb (2012 Február 1)

21


----------



## szuke (2012 Február 2)

Köszönöm a gyors hozzászólás lehetőségét!


----------



## szuke (2012 Február 2)

Próbálom gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat, mert sok hasznos dolgot látok ezen az oldalon, és jó lenne hozzájutni.


----------



## szuke (2012 Február 2)

Talán én is tudok majd hasznos dolgokat feltölteni.


----------



## szuke (2012 Február 2)

Megpróbálok ügyes lenni


----------



## szuke (2012 Február 2)

Engem első sorban a matematika és fizika témaköre érdekel, de egyébként sok egyéb témára is nyitott vagyok


----------



## szuke (2012 Február 2)

kézműves dolgok, házi praktikák, óvodás foglalkoztatók, stb


----------



## szuke (2012 Február 2)

Különböző versenyfeladatok is érdekelnek matematika és fizika témaköréből


----------



## szuke (2012 Február 2)

Mit írjak ...


----------



## szuke (2012 Február 2)

Főiskolai és egyetemi jegyzetek is jöhetnek


----------



## szuke (2012 Február 2)

Tanulni sohasem késő


----------



## szuke (2012 Február 2)

És szépirodalmat is szeretek olvasni, tehát regények is jöhetnek...


----------



## szuke (2012 Február 2)

Na később folytatom...


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

*Mit is mondjak hirtelen!*

semmit


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

*3/20 hozzaszolas*

ddddd


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

*4/20 hozzaszolas*

ddddddddddddddd


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

*5/20 hozzaszolas*

eeeeeee


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

*6/20 hozzaszolas*

eeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

*7/20 hozzaszolas*

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

*8/20 hozzaszolas*

rtttttttttttt


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

*9/20 hozzaszolas*

dddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

10/20 hozzaszolas


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

11/20 hozzaszolas


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

12/20 hozzaszolas


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

13/20 hozzaszolas


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

14/20 hozzaszolas


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

15/20 hozzaszolas


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

16/20 hozzaszolas


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

17/20 hozzaszolas


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

18/20 hozzaszolas


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

19/20 hozzaszolas


----------



## csdzs1234 (2012 Február 2)

20/20 hozzaszolas


----------



## antorio (2012 Február 2)

+1 nekem is


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Ez jó ötlet.


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Ma csütörtök van.


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Hideg van.


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Esni fog a hó.


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Hol tartok,


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Már látom, nyolcnál.


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

lassan de biztosan előre


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Fele megvan.


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Hull a hó és hózik.


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Iszok egy kávét!


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Mindjárt hétvége.


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Jön a 15.


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Tavaszra várok és a 20. hsz-ra


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Mekkora hó fog esni?


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Tudtok síelni?


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Lassan dél.


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

Mi lesz az ebéd?


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

bónusz 1 mert at első hsz nem volt jó


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

bónusz 2 mert a második sem.


----------



## mc60 (2012 Február 2)

A harmadik már igen!


----------



## Dorombor (2012 Február 2)

sziasztok!


----------



## ditta71 (2012 Február 2)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Gyöngyöske61 (2012 Február 2)

Már csak kettő kell!


----------



## Gyöngyöske61 (2012 Február 2)

Most meg lesz a 20.


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 2)

Nekem még a 20-hoz dolgozni kell


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 2)

Igyekszem azért


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)




----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

este van és hideg


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

nekem még sok


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

közben töltögetni próbálok


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

de lassú


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

még mindig.......


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

még14


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

13


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

lassan fogy


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

iszom egyet


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

közben gyereket altatok


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

altatnék


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

még 8


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

heten mint a gonoszok


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

hat..ás


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

ötödölő


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

na még hármat


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

lassan végzek


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

már csak 2


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

és az utolsó


----------



## jordi43 (2012 Február 2)

remélem


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 3)

Én is gyarapítok


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 3)

És még egyet...


----------



## vivijen20 (2012 Február 3)

úgy gondoltam ide is írogatok már h növekedjen a bal oldali szám............


----------



## vivijen20 (2012 Február 3)

félidö...............


----------



## vivijen20 (2012 Február 3)

idöjárásjelentés: eeeeeesssssssiiiiiiiikkkkkk a hhhhhhhhhhhóóóóóó de valahogy ez a -15 fokos dolog nem jön be......


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

tizenhat


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

Nem ártana egy kis eső


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

-12


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

-11


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

Már csak tíz kell


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

neun


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

acht


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

sieben


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

a


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

é


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

s


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

six


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

l


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

d


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

k


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

f


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

j


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

g


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

h


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

r


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

t


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

z


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

u


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

five


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

i


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

négy


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

o


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

p


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

san


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

ni


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

ő


----------



## askmore (2012 Február 3)

ichi


----------



## Audreyenn (2012 Február 3)

ú


----------



## KrisztiBMW (2012 Február 3)

Mért vagyok még mindig gyenge? Nem erősít meg a sok szenvedés. Nem tudom kisírni szememből könnyeim. Nem múlik el a fájdalom, nem tudok átsiklani a bánaton.


----------



## KrisztiBMW (2012 Február 3)

Ahogy szép lassan eltűnnek mellőled a barátok, eltűnik az életed is. Csak akkor veszed észre, hogy mennyire magányos vagy, amikor egy csendes őszi éjjelen sétálsz és nincs melletted senki, aki megfogja a kezed és azt mondja „ne félj, én mindig itt leszek”.


----------



## KrisztiBMW (2012 Február 3)

Mosolyod az égbe repít,
Szemed tüze felmelegít.
Ölelésed védelmet nyújt,
Érintésed a mélybe húz.
A hangodtól megőrülök,
Öledben egy felhőn ülök.
Szíved dobbanása az enyémmel egybehangzó,
Szerelem ez, nincs rá más szó.


----------



## KrisztiBMW (2012 Február 3)

Rád nézek és nevetek. 
Szívem veled szárnyal.
Fényes gyémánt vagy nekem.
Melyre mindig vágytam.
Neked adtam a szívem
Nekem már nem kellett.
Vigyázz rá, míg élek.
Én csak erre kérlek.


----------



## KrisztiBMW (2012 Február 3)

Szomjas vagyok.
A szám kiszáradt, az agyam elfáradt, a szívem beleunt a lüktetésbe. 
A tagjaim nehezek, a tüdőm merev, a szemem céltalanul a világra mered.
Már nem számít semmi.
Vége mindennek.


----------



## KrisztiBMW (2012 Február 3)

Egyedül fekszem.
Párnám könnyeimmel áztatom.
Nekem ez nem kell.
Felemészt a bánatom.
Nem vagy itt.
Szemem a távolba mered.
Messzire vitt.
Ébren álmodtam veled.
Megint sírok.
Ma estére ez jutott.
Tegnap is sírtam.
És holnap is fogok.


----------



## KrisztiBMW (2012 Február 3)

Fürödni akarok a Balatonban! Napozni a parton, jégkrémet venni a büfében, röplabdázni a strandon. 
Valaki köpjön rám egy kis napfényt, mert már nem bírom!!!


----------



## KrisztiBMW (2012 Február 3)

Nem vagyok egyedül, mégis magam vagyok.
Nem vagyok álmos, de álmodni akarok.
Nem vagyok szomjas, de kapar a torkom.
Nincs hideg én mégis fázom.
Itt vagy velem mégis hiányzol.


----------



## KrisztiBMW (2012 Február 3)

Elvesztettem egy barátot, lehet, hogy nyertem egy ellenséget... De ez igazán nem fontos, mert megtanított újra bízni, megtanított kitartani azok mellett, akik fontosak nekem, rámutatott azokra a dolgokra, hogy mit nem teszek meg soha senkivel és ezt köszönöm neki. Ezekért mindig hálás leszek, bárhogy alakulnak is a dolgok. Lehet, hogy sokszor hibázunk, de majd tanulunk belőle és talán legközelebb majd máshogy csináljuk a dolgokat.


----------



## KrisztiBMW (2012 Február 3)

Rózsaszín felhők alatt
Rózsaszín pillangók repkednek
Rózsaszín virágok 
Rózsaszín szívéből esznek,
Rózsaszín világban 
Rózsaszín álmokat látok
Rózsaszín ruhában
Rózsaszín utakon járok
Rózsaszín erdőből
Fekete árnyak lesnek
Rózsaszín utamon 
Fekete farkasok követnek.


----------



## KrisztiBMW (2012 Február 3)

Idő.
Reménytelenül rövid, mégis kibírhatatlanul hosszú.
Míg meghalunk…
Idő.
Sok van belőle, mégis kevés.
Hogy eldöntsük, mit akarunk.
Magány.
Megőrülsz a fájdalomtól, mégis vágysz az egyedüllétre.


----------



## KrisztiBMW (2012 Február 3)

Minden a legnagyobb rendben
De könnyek izzanak a csendben
És a szép, mosolygós maszk mögött
A bánat tragikus méretet ölt


----------



## KrisztiBMW (2012 Február 3)

Üveges tekintet, könnyes arc
Egy talán könnyen feladott harc
Kiszáradt száj, izzadt tenyér
Álom mely már semmit sem ér


----------



## Acu (2012 Február 3)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## jahno (2012 Február 3)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


 
Ahogy látom fel lehet hozni az első hozzászólást. Következő 19-ben meg majd megírom jól, hogy miért jöttem ide


----------



## jahno (2012 Február 3)

Acu írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!


 
Akkor Te is új vagy errefelé?


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

*A klasszikus, zöld fűszervaj

*Tegyünk egy tálba 10-15 dekányi puha teavajat, márkázott, vagy házi vajat. Aprítsunk fel friss petrezselymet, snidlinget, bazsalikomot (más fűszert is tehetünk még bele: oregano, tárkony, rozmaring stb.). Adhatunk hozzá pár gerezd frissen nyomott fokhagymát, vagy nagyon apróra darabolt vöröshagymát.
Az egészet összekeverjük, és vizes kézzel alufóliába helyezzük, majd hengert formálunk belőle. A fólia két végét összecsavarjuk, és a vajat a hűtőbe vagy egy-két órára a mélyhűtőbe tesszük, jól kihűtjük. (A legjobb, ha egy egész éjszakán át a hidegben van, mert akkor érnek össze igazán az ízek!)
Ha szendvicsre kerül, tálalás előtt hagyjuk szobahőmérsékletűre melegedni, ha frissen sültre tesszük, hidegen vágjunk egy centis darabokat belőle és tegyük a forró ételre


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

*Pikáns fűszervaj I.*
Ugyanúgy járunk el, mint az előző receptnél. A kész masszához adunk még sót, borsot, citromlevet, és ha szeretjük a csípőset, egy kis cayenne-borsot vagy őrölt chili paprikát.


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

Nagyon finomak !!!


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

*Aioli (provanszi fokhagymás majonézféle) készítése: *


A fokhagymát egy kis sóval krémmé törjük a mozsárban.
A tojássárágához lassú sugárban, folytonosan keverve, (habverővel) hozzáadjuk a kétféle olajat.
A fokhagymapasztával, citromlével és cayenne borssal pedig fűszerezzük.


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

A 207.100-as Babetták gyújtó berendezése a 28-as, 206-os Babetták Tranzimós gyújtásával megegyező volt, mely
korszakalkotó volt 1970-es megjelenésekor. Ez volt az első alkalom, hogy elektromos gyújtás, mai becenevén (CDI)
került egy sorozatgyártású kétkerekűre. Ez a Capacitor Discharge Ignition, azaz kondenzátorkisüléses gyújtás nagyon egyszerű
felépítésű rendszer. Mivel állandó mágneses generátor táplálta, így érthető módon adódott, hogy a forgórész legyen a mágnes,
az állórész pedig a tekercsek.


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

Mosolyogj rám, édes feleségem! 
Nincs virág a földön és az égen 
Csillag, amely képviselhetné a 
Kedvességben mosolygásodat.


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

Rohant A Harc - holló kerengett
Fölötte, vérszomjas madár -
Hajfürtjei kígyózva lengtek,
Előtte járt a Borzadály.
A Harc rohant - a falvak égtek,
S a vér, a vér patakba folyt,
Üszkös falak meredtek égnek
És garmadába gyűlt a holt.


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

S ahol a harc tébolyra lángol,
S Harag, Bosszú örjöngve jár:
Egy férfiú a véres árból
Kifut . . . lihegve meg-megáll . . .
Egy hegyre megy - A harci lárma
E bérctető csendjén elül -
Miként ha rejtelembe látna
Komor magába elmerül.


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

Vértől hamvas tépett szakálla,
Kemény alakja mint az érc -
A csillagokig nő fel az árnya,
A fénylő boltozatra néz:
"Küldj prófétát e földre Isten!
Hatalmas, zengő mély szívűt,
Ki szent békére felhevítsen -
Prófétát küldjél, vértanút!"


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

Egész alakja mintha égne -
A két szeme izzó acél.
S míg dúl a harc lent: itt a béke
A messze végtelenbe ér.
Álomhozó gyöngéd fuvallat
Árad felé. Mélyül a csend.
Lázas szíve csitulva hallgat.
Alszik. A föld körötte reng.


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

Rászáll az Úr. . . Szívét kitépi,
Ad új szívet az ó helyett,
S míg önbűnén elég a régi:
Az újnak fénye fölremeg.
Az Úr érinti most az ajkat,
Hogy égi nyelven szólni tud:
Újult lényébe rejt hatalmat,
Mitől támadnak vértanúk.


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

S a testbe most - mely mint a hulla
Fekszik dermedten a tetőn -
Az Úr szelíden ráborúlva
Lelket lehell - Az ébredőn
Szent borzadály. . . remegve néz fel. . .
S az Isten szól: "Erőm tiéd.
Prófétám, menj! Gyújtsd fel igémmel
Az emberek szivét!"


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

Kutas Kálmán: A próféta


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

Odabenn a mély vadonban,
A csalános iharosban,
Félreeső völgy ölében,
Sűrü árnyak enyhelyében;


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

Oh milyen jó volna ottan,
Abban a kis házikóban,
Élni, éldegélni szépen,
Békességben, csöndességben


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

Nem törődni a világgal,
A világ ezer bajával.
Meggondolni háboritlan,
Ami immár közelebb van...


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

Illatos hegy oldalában,
A tavaszi napsugárban,
Nézni illanó felhőkbe,
Mult időkbe, jövendőkbe...


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

És azután, utóvégre,
Észrevétlenül, megérve,
Lehullani önmagától,
A kiszáradt életfáról...


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

S ismeretlen sirgödörbe'
Elalunni mindörökre...
S ott egyebet mit se tenni,
Csak pihenni, csak pihenni...


----------



## tibuno1 (2012 Február 4)

Vajda János: A vaáli erdőben


----------



## nemethy (2012 Február 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## nemethy (2012 Február 4)

próbálok 20 hozzászólást gyártani


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Sziasztok! 
Még most regiztem. Kicsit esetlen vagyok. Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. Remélem jó helyre írok.


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Látom mások is hasonló cipőben járnak, mint én.


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Most vettem észre, hogy csak én vagyok online ebben a témában.


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Van itt egy olyan, hogy gyors hozzászólás, most ezzel próbálkozom vagy inkább ismerkedem.


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Már a 4. -nél járok.


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Közben azon gondolkodom, hogy valami hasznosat is kellene ide írnom. Például egy szép idézet , egy bölcs gondolat - megjelölve természetesen a szerzőt - vagy akár egy jó vicc is lehetne.


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Akkor nézek is egy szép idézetet.


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Hát nem találtam ilyet most hirtelen


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Van itt egy vendég is


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Szia kedves Vendég


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Oh , már nincs itt


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Megint magamra maradtam. Na nem baj, közben ez a 12. hozzászólásom. Már mindjárt meglesz a 20.


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

És akkor már csak a 2 napot kell kivárni.


----------



## timoteus73deniro (2012 Február 4)

Szisztok, gyűjtögetek, mint egy morzsacsipegető...


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Kicsit furcsa ez a szituáció, olyan mintha magamban beszélnék.


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Vajon olvassa ezeket a hozzászólásokat valaki?


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Ha igen akkor talán elmosolyog egy - egy hozzászóláson.


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

...és ha így van akkor már plusz egy ok amiért megérte írogatni.....


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

...mert mindig jó érzés ha valakinek mosolyt tudsz csalni az arcára


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

....anélkül, hogy bármi hasznod lenne belőle. Mert jó mosolyogni látni az embereket


----------



## Jedom (2012 Február 4)

Remélem, volt legalább egy kedves olvasó, aki elmosolyodott a mi írásaink olvasása közben. 
Kedves Olvasó!
Köszönjük a mosolyod.


----------



## vberni (2012 Február 5)

én köszönöm, h megmosolyogtattál


----------



## vberni (2012 Február 5)

és bocs, h nem köszöntem meg az összes hozzászólásodat külön-külön


----------



## enzo66 (2012 Február 5)

Itt is próbálkozom.


----------



## enzo66 (2012 Február 5)

Hajrá magyarock.


----------



## enzo66 (2012 Február 5)

Igen, jó mosolyogni látni az embereket.


----------



## enzo66 (2012 Február 5)

Egész népemet fogom.....


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"Két módon tehetnek bolonddá.
Az egyik, hogy elhitetik veled a hazugságot.
A másik, hogy visszautasítod az igazságot."
(Søren Kierkegaard)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani."
(George Bernard Shaw)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"A siker pusztán a szerencsén múlik. Ezt bármelyik vesztes megerősíti neked!" (Earl Wilson)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"Sajnos nagyon sokan hiszik azt, hogy a csend olyan űr, amit mindenképp ki kell tölteni még akkor is, ha nincs fontos mondandójuk." (Nicholas Sparks)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"A szellemes visszavágás olyasvalami, ami huszonnégy órával később jut az ember eszébe." (Mark Twain)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"Sose halaszd holnapra, amit holnapután is megtehetsz." (Mark Twain)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"A nagy kérdés nem az, mit hoz a holnap?
Az igazi kérdés, mit hoz a tegnap?"
(Márai Sándor)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"Ha csak két választásod van, válaszd a harmadikat." (zsidó közmondás)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"Ha nem akarsz semmit, bármikor megkaphatod." (Calvin Coolidge)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"Ha ki akarod zárni a bajt, csukd be a szádat." (kínai közmondás)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"Mert az ember - ezt egyre inkább hiszem - csak annyit ér és csak annyira ember, amennyire meg tudja őrizni lelke egy zugában az örök gyermeket." (Márai Sándor: A bűvész)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"Inkább csalódok, ha kell, naponta százszor is, minthogy állandóan bizalmatlan legyek mindenkivel, és az életet pokolnak tartsam, amelyben szörnyetegek élnek... " (Müller Péter)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"Minden talajban megterem valamiféle virág. Minden napnak van valamilyen öröme. Neveld rá a szemedet, hogy meglássa azt." (Wass Albert)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"Általában a 'majd holnap' a hét legzsúfoltabb napja." (spanyol közmondás)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"Ami elmúlt, annak múlttá kell válnia, s ha nem akar, akkor tudatos munkával azzá kell tenni. Maga az idő nem teszi azzá - segíteni kell neki." (Müller Péter)


----------



## Gabi13 (2012 Február 5)

"A hosszú és jó életet nem évekkel, hanem élményekkel és megismeréssel mérik." (Popper Péter)


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

*aa*

aaaaaa


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

:d


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)




----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

kiss


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)




----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)




----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

hu


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)




----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)




----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

hu


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

*hu*

hu


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

hu


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)




----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

hu


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

kisskiss


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)




----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

huhu


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

:d:d


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

kiss


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

Szerintem sikerült


----------



## tanna2 (2012 Február 6)

5


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

*sziasztok!*

köszönöm


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

nagyon tetszik ez a fórum


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

*remélem*

remélem


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

hogy hamar


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

összejön a 20 üzenet


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

ezen a kedves kis fórumon


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

alig


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

várom


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

már


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

hogy


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

tudjak


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

én


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

is


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

le


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

tölteni


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

végre


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

és még


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

is


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

írni lehessen


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

midnenhova!


----------



## gnes029 (2012 Február 6)

grrr


----------



## Thomiie (2012 Február 7)

egy


----------



## Thomiie (2012 Február 7)

kettő


----------



## Thomiie (2012 Február 7)

három


----------



## Thomiie (2012 Február 7)

négy


----------



## Thomiie (2012 Február 7)

5


----------



## Ldori (2012 Február 7)

Üdv mindenkinek, ez az első üzenetem a 20 kötelező közül,,


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Február 7)

három


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Február 7)

négy


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Február 7)

öt


----------



## macuri81 (2012 Február 7)

köszi a z infot


----------



## macuri81 (2012 Február 7)

19


----------



## macuri81 (2012 Február 7)

18


----------



## macuri81 (2012 Február 7)

17


----------



## macuri81 (2012 Február 7)

16


----------



## macuri81 (2012 Február 7)

15


----------



## macuri81 (2012 Február 7)

14


----------



## macuri81 (2012 Február 7)

13


----------



## macuri81 (2012 Február 7)

12


----------



## macuri81 (2012 Február 7)

11


----------



## sz.rea (2012 Február 7)

a kezdeti hozzászólások legalább szép idézetek voltak nem ilyen szavanként beírkált mondatok meg visszaszámolás.
csak hogy újraindítsam ezt a jó szokást:

"Megtapasztaltam, hogy a magány akkor a legerősebb,
ha megpróbálunk harcolni ellene.
Ha viszont nem veszünk róla tudomást, elgyengül."
Paulo Coelho


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

Jöttem én is


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

Na, még 16


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

15


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

14


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

"Hegedűjén a magyarnak úgy zokog a magyar nóta, mint hogyha egy egész nemzet eltemetett álma volna."
Wass Albert


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

Szavamra mondom, én nem bánom az egészet. Az ember csak egyszer hal meg, és egy halállal mindnyájan tartozunk. Lesz, ami lesz: Aki meghal ebben az évben, az kvitt a jövő évre.
Shakespeare


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

Én úgy gondolom, hogy a dolgok önmagukban se nem tiszták, se nem tisztátalanok, nem tudok elképzelni semmiféle olyan, eleve a tárgyban rejlő tulajdonságot, ami akár ilyenné, akár olyanná tenné.
Montesquieu


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

"Sokat voltam egyedül. Az ember azt hinné, hogy meg lehet azt is szokni, ha az ember sokat van egyedül. De nem. Ezt az egyet nem lehet megszokni soha."
Wass Albert


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

"Vajon erősebb, nemesebb-e az a lélek, amely a maga puhácska, védett kis otthonában, távol a kísértésektől, megőrzi ártatlanságát, mint az, aki magára hagyatottan, ezerszer megkísértve, meg tud tisztulni bűneitől?"
A. Dumas


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

Akadályozd meg a levegő szennyezését: ne lélegezz!


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

"Most tanultam meg, hogy nem arra kérem Istent, hogy teljesítse azt, amit én elterveztem, hanem hogy segítsen megérteni, mi az értelme annak, amit ő tesz velem."
Wass A.


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

"A barátság olyan, mint a mese, ha hiszünk benne, van."
Sipkay Barna


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

"A fák levelei tavasszal újra kihajtanak és ősszel újra lehullanak. A virágok újra kinyitnak és újra elhervadnak. Újra jön a tavasz, újra jön a nyár, újra jön ősz és újra jön tél. És Te természetesen azt mondod erre, hogy nem is lehetne másként, mert így van ez jól. Miért vagy úgy kétségbeesve tehát, hogy újra elölről kell elkezdd az életedet?"
Wass A.


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

"Ha egyszer azt mondod, hogy ekkor meg ekkor ott leszel valahol, és mégsem vagy ott, akkor csak egy mentséged lehet. Valami szörnyűséges dolog történt és elpusztultál. Mert, ha még élsz, csak egy kicsikét is, akkor is hírt adsz valamiképpen, hogy miért nem lehetsz ott, ahol várnak reád. Mert az emberi élet legdrágább kincse az idő, nem lehet pótolni semmivel. S aki másokat várakoztat, az időt lop el tőlük. Ha csak pénzt lop el másoktól, azt jóváteheti. De az ellopott időt nem lehet pótolni semmivel."
Wass A.


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

"Az ember azt hiszi, hogy nagyon okosan elrendezte a sorsot. De a sorsot nem lehet elrendezni. Egyszerre csak jön valami, hirtelen, egy nap, amikor nem is várod, és fölborul minden. Vége. Vége. A sorsot nem lehet elrendezni. A sors rendezi el az embert."
Wass A.


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

"Az ember az egyetlen élőlény a földön, aki tudni akarja, van e értelme annak, hogy van?"
Márai


----------



## csoszeniko (2012 Február 7)

Meeeeegvaaaaaan!!!


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

1


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

2


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

3


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)




----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

6


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

7


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

8


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

9


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

10


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

11


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

12


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

13


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

14


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

15


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

16


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

17...


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

18


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

19


----------



## D3tti (2012 Február 7)

20


----------



## Orsolyácska21 (2012 Február 8)

Ami a legfontosabb, az az őszinteség. Mert egy nem annyira őszinte férfit nem annyira lehet szeretni.


----------



## Orsolyácska21 (2012 Február 8)

Kínai mantra:
*Kecske:*
Az őrangyalom segít nekem.


----------



## Orsolyácska21 (2012 Február 8)

a


----------



## Orsolyácska21 (2012 Február 8)

b


----------



## Orsolyácska21 (2012 Február 8)

c


----------



## Orsolyácska21 (2012 Február 8)

d


----------



## Orsolyácska21 (2012 Február 8)

e


----------



## Orsolyácska21 (2012 Február 8)

f


----------



## Orsolyácska21 (2012 Február 8)

g


----------



## Orsolyácska21 (2012 Február 8)

h


----------



## Orsolyácska21 (2012 Február 8)

i


----------



## Hóvirágos (2012 Február 8)

"A játék. Az különös. Gömbölyű és gyönyörű, csodaszép és csodajó, nyitható és csukható, gomb és gömb és gyöngy, gyűrű." (Kosztolányi Dezső: A játék)


----------



## Hóvirágos (2012 Február 8)

*Arany János:Toldi - Egy remekmű*

,Mostan emlékezem az elmúlt időkről,
Az elmúlt időkben jó Tholdi Miklósról...‘
_Ilosvai._


----------



## Hóvirágos (2012 Február 8)

"...Játszom én és táncolok,Játszom én mint sok dolog. Látszom fénybe és tükörbe, Játszom egyre, körbe-körbe. játszom én és néha este fölkelek, s játszom, hogy akik alusznak, gyerekek." _(Kosztolányi Dezső)_


----------



## Hóvirágos (2012 Február 8)

"Akarsz játszani kígyót, madarat, hosszú utazást, vonatot, hajót, karácsonyt, álmot, mindenféle jót? Akarsz játszani boldog szeretőt, színlelni sírást, cifra temetőt? Akarsz-e élni, élni mindörökkön, játékban élni, mely valóra vált?" 
_(Kosztolányi Dezső)_


----------



## Hóvirágos (2012 Február 8)

"Színház az egész világ,
És színész benne minden férfi és nő:
Fellép s lelép: s mindenkit sok szerep vár
Életében..."
_(William Shakespeare: Ahogy tetszik) _


----------



## Hóvirágos (2012 Február 8)

Az életünk egy furcsa kis mese,
szeszélyes játék, bús színész dolog,
minden egy szürke váz körül forog,
fénnyel cifrázva, könnyel is tele...
Az életünk egy furcsa kis mese. _(Wass Albert)_


----------



## Hóvirágos (2012 Február 8)

Hacsak lehet, játszik a gyermek. Mert végül a játék komolyodik munkává. Boldog ember, ki a munkájában megtalálja a valamikori játék hangulatát. (Sütő András)


----------



## Hóvirágos (2012 Február 8)

A játék köt és old. Leköt.
Elbűvöl, vagyis elvarázsol.
Te le van azzal a két legnemesebb emberi tulajdonsággal, amit az ember a dolgokban érzékelni
és ki fejezni képes:
te le van ritmussal és harmóniával.
_(Huizinga: Homo ludens)_


----------



## Fairymysz (2012 Február 8)

"Annyiféle ember vagy, ahányan néznek és ahányan szeretnek és ahányan nem. Egymást gyűlölő személyek mindig azonosan érzékeltetik a másik utálatosságát. Ezért teszed okosan, ha közelről megszemlélsz valakit, mielőtt ismeretlenül elfogadod róla mások méltató vagy dorong ítéletét." 
/Vavyan Fable/


----------



## Fairymysz (2012 Február 8)

Én nem tudom, hogyan kell.
Bármit. A "dolgokat".
Csak van, hogy sikerül (nem is kevésszer)
- de, hogy is mondjam? n e m: nekem.
Hangszer ne legyen büszke a zenére. 

/Fodor Ákos/


----------



## Fairymysz (2012 Február 8)

Az élet úgyis mondja önmagát;
rohan a rohanás, árkon-bokron át.
- Ám, ha a Világ szólalhat meg benned:
állj meg. Hajts fejet. Hangjának adj nyelvet.

/Fodor Ákos/


----------



## Fairymysz (2012 Február 8)

A legdrágábbat, a legkedvesebbet,
az egyetlent, mi valóban Egyetlen
indulás előtt léggömböd kosarában
találod. És mindig, hajszál-
pontosan ennyi, sőt: ez
a túlsúly
Választhatsz.

/Fodor Ákos/


----------



## Fairymysz (2012 Február 8)

Nyelvem elolvad a szádban,
számban elolvad a nyelved.
Szóviharból kimenekedvén:
k ö z l ü n k.

/Fodor Ákos/


----------



## Fairymysz (2012 Február 8)

Adj, adj és még adj! Gátlás nélkül, mohón,
ahogy szeretkezel, adj, ahogy napozol:
nem tudva, mért vagy, ki vagy, kié s hol vagy!
Ma add, mit kaptál. Hamis pénz a "holnap".

/Fodor Ákos/


----------



## Fairymysz (2012 Február 8)

"Földönfutó"
milyen megrázó ez a szó!
(Holott futni: földön szokás
- és mégis.)
Nyelv! Csodás. Csodás.

/Fodor Ákos/


----------



## Fairymysz (2012 Február 8)

„...mendegél a nyuszi az erdőben, egyszerre csak egy gödörbe pottyan. Hiába ugrabugrál, képtelen kiszabadulni. Midőn már szörnyen sír-rí , arrra jár a róka, és látván a bajt , lelógatja a farkát. A nyuszi megkapaszkodik a lombosba, és máris odafönn terem. Egy napon aztán a róka pottyan a gödörbe, és hasztalan próbálkozik, nem bír kijutni .Hanem arra téved a hálás nyuszi, s kínálgatja is a farkincáját. Hasztalan , az csak nem ér el a rókáig. Erre a nyuszi előkapja a mobilját, és segítségül hívja a kitűnő farokadottságokkal megáldott farkast. Mi ebből a tanulság?

- Van tanuság? - hökken rám Bye.

- Ha rövid a farkad, legalább legyen mobiltelefonod.



(Vavyana Fable: A hold forró jégen)


----------



## koty (2012 Február 8)

köszönöm, sokat segítettél.
Üdv koty


----------



## taber (2012 Február 8)

1234567


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 9)

*Favorite quote*

*Live long and prosper!*


----------



## Zera69 (2012 Február 9)

*Az élet igenis szép!*

Nagy dolgokban egyetértés, kis dolgokban szabadság.


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 9)

Három üdv!


----------



## suneger (2012 Február 9)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## pipss (2012 Február 9)

Így már érthetőbb.


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

Üdv, már régen refeltem, de most megen itten vagyok...


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

Bocsánat...természetesen nem refeltem, hanem regeltem...ez már kettő...


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

Zera69 írta:


> Nagy dolgokban egyetértés, kis dolgokban szabadság.


Hát igen...de régen is volt már ez.
Honap meg megint más lesz, vagy nem?.


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

Amit meg ki akarok nyögni, hogy köszöntök mindenkit, mint új tag...aki mint mondtam már régebben regisztrált...


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

Itt a fórumon van gondolom "aktív témák" kereső...mindjárt meg is nézem....


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

"Arany kalásszal ékes rónaság,
Melynek fölötte lenge délibáb
Enyelgve űz tündér játékokat,
Ismersz-e még? oh ismerd meg fiad!"
(Petőfi:Hazámban)


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

"Rég volt, igaz, midőn e jegenyék
Árnyékain utószor pihenék,
Fejem fölött míg őszi légen át
Vándor darúid V betűje szállt;

Midőn az ősi háznak küszöbén
A búcsu tördelt hangját rebegém;
S a jó anyának áldó végszavát
A szellők már régen széthordozák.

Azóta hosszu évsor született,
És hosszu évsor veszte életet,
S a változó szerencse szekerén
A nagyvilágot összejártam én.

A nagyvilág az életiskola;
Verítékemből ott sok elfolya,
Mert oly göröngyös, oly kemény az ut,
Az ember annyi sivatagra jut.

Ezt én tudom - mikép nem tudja más -
Kit ürömével a tapasztalás
Sötét pohárból annyiszor kinált,
Hogy ittam volna inkább a halált!

De most a bút, a hosszu kínokat,
Melyektől szívem oly gyakran dagadt,
És minden szenvedés emlékzetét
Egy szent öröm könyűje mossa szét:

Mert ahol enyhe bölcsőm lágy ölén
Az anyatejnek mézét ízlelém:
Vidám napod mosolyg ismét reám,
Hű gyermekedre, édes szép hazám!"

Dunavecse, 1842. október


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

"Mi haszna, hogy a csoroszlya
Az ugart fölhasogatja?
Hogyha magot nem vetsz bele,
Csak kóróval leszen tele."
(Petőfi: Mi haszna ha csoroszlya...)


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

PETŐFI:ELVÁNDOROL A MADÁR...


Elvándorol a madár,
Ha őszre jár
Az idő.
(Tavasszal azonban ismét visszajő.)
Száll... száll... száll... viszi szárnya;
Azon veszed észre magad, hogy már a
Távolság kék levegőit issza.
Olyan sebesen száll,
Hogy eltünő álomnak véled. -
A madárnál
Mi száll tova még sebesebben?... az élet!
De, mint a madár, ez nem tér többé vissza.

Szalkszentmárton, 1846. március 10. előtt


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

PETŐFI:NEM SÍROK ÉN...


Nem sírok én és nem panaszkodom;
Nem mondom én el másnak: mi bajom?
De nézzetek szinetlen arcaimra,
Ott föl van írva;
És nézzetek szemembe, mely kiégett,
S belőle kiolvashatjátok,
Hogy rajtam átok fekszik, átok,
Hogy fáj nekem, hogy nagyon fáj az élet!

Szalkszentmárton, 1846. március 10. előtt


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

1


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

PETŐFI:SZERETNÉM ITTHAGYNI...


Szeretném itthagyni a fényes világot,
Amelyen oly sok sötét foltot látok.
Szeretnék rengetegbe menni,
Ahol nem lenne senki, senki!
Ott hallgatnám a lombok suttogását,
Ott hallgatnám a patakok zugását
És a madárnak énekét,
S nézném a felhők vándorseregét,
Nézném a nap jöttét s lementét...
Mig végre magam is lemennék.

Szalkszentmárton, 1846. március 10. előtt


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

13


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

PETŐFI:ANNYIT SEM ÉR AZ ÉLET...


Annyit sem ér az élet,
Mint egy eltört fazék, mit a konyhából
Kidobtak, s melynek oldaláról
Vén koldús nyalja a rászáradt ételt!

Szalkszentmárton, 1846. március 10. előtt


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

PETŐFI:SZÁLLNAK REMÉNYINK...


Szállnak reményink, e szép madarak...
Midőn legjobban szállanak,
S szíják a mennyei tiszta léget,
Hol már sas sem tanyáz;
Jön a való, e zord vadász,
S lelövöldözi őket.

Szalkszentmárton, 1846. március 10. előtt


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

PETŐFI:EMLÉKEZET...


Emlékezet!
Te összetört hajónk egy deszkaszála,
Mit a hullám s a szél viszálya
A tengerpartra vet... - -

Szalkszentmárton, 1846. március 10. előtt


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

Szóval akkor most jön a 17...


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

Aztán meglesz a 18 is...remélem...20mp-es szabály...


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

Jut eszembe azt Joey alkalmazta a leesett kajára...no mindegy...meg az így jártam anyátokkal-ban is volt....


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

És itt a 20!!!
Viola!
Némi várakozás...és teljes jogú tag leszek....


----------



## guny (2012 Február 9)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!
Ezerszer!


----------



## toma20 (2012 Február 10)

fr


----------



## toma20 (2012 Február 10)

tgf


----------



## toma20 (2012 Február 10)

ggg


----------



## toma20 (2012 Február 10)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

"Mosolyogj a viágra és a világ visszamosolyog rád!"


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam!


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a feltöltéseket!


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Sok kincsre lehet itt bukkani!


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

És közben jókat lehet beszélgetni!


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Ajánlani fogom másnak is ezt az oldalt!


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Különösen a kreatív-hobbi fórum tetszik!


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

Calvus, csak ne szeretne két szememnél
jobban szívem, ajándékod miatt úgy
gyűlölnélek, akár Vatinius: mondd,
mit tettem gonoszat? Szavam hibázott,
hogy költők özönébe fojtanál? Szólj!


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Jó hogy össze vannak gyűjtve a különböző technikák!


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

Marrucinus Asinius, be csúnya
balkezed van! a víg borozgatónak
kendőit cseni el, ha félre nézek.
Jó élcnek hiszed ezt? te bamba, tévedsz:
ízetlen dolog és alávalóság.


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

magaddal beszélgetsz momentán


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Én leginkább horgolni szeretek, ha időm engedi.


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

De legalább van aki olvassa.


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

de azért igen, lehet jókat biztosan...


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

igazából 2 éve regisztráltam, de nem vitt rá a lélek, hogy hozzászóljak feleslegesen valahova...


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

de most az egyetemhez kell egy könyv, ami sehol máshol nincs fent, úgyhogy megküzdök vele...


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

de úgy tűnik neked összejött a 20, és most már magamra maradtam...


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Legalább jó társaságom van.


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Melyik egyetemre jársz? "És mi leszel, ha nagy leszel?"


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

már 21x írtál! Nekem még hátravan a fele a kényszerített írásnak...


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

Pázmányra, es szociálpedagógus. És te?


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Most látom csak, hogy hol lehet látni az üzeneteket.


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Én már végeztem, és óvodapedagógus vagyok.


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

Ezekszerint nem informatikus vagy..


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

Hol végeztél?


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

És hol tudsz elhelyezkedni, mint szociálpedagógus?


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

én meg azt nem értem hogy vannak a kommentek, a sajátomat sem jeleníti meg


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Miből gondaoltál arra, hogy esetleg informatikus lennék?
Hajdúböszörménybe.


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

hát sok helyen, kb. annyi pénzért, mitn egy óvónő..  családsegítő, nevelőintézet, idősek otthona, fogyatékosokkal, hátrányos helyzetűekkel foglalkozhatok majd stb...


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

csak irónikusan írtam, arra hogy nem láttad hol vannak a hozzászólásaid


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

és már dolgozol is? mikor végeztél?


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Értem. Nem lehet könnyű más emberek nyűgével, bajával foglalkozni.


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

Nem könnyű, de sokat ad.


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Nem régen, 2010-ben végeztem, fősuli mellett dolgoztam is oviban.


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

És Te mikor hagyod el az iskolapadot?


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

és szereted?


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Igen. Imádom a munkámat, mert nagyon szeretek gyerekekkel foglalkozni. Ez is sokat ad! Rengeteg szeretetet adhat és kaphat az ember.


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

na lassan készülődnöm is kell, megyek korrepetálni


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

Nálunk is tanulnak óvódapeagógusnak, és ők is gyakorlatoztak már pár napot és odavannak


----------



## Gabriekov (2012 Február 10)

Jó korrepetálást! Szép napot! Mindjárt összejön a 20 hozzászólás neked is!


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

Elbúcsúzom, mert mindenhonnan elkések, és ma megpróbálom nem ezt tenni....


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

Köszönöm, Neked is! Köszi, hogy nem egyedül kellett magamban beszélni!


----------



## olajx (2012 Február 10)

meg van a 20 de nem enged semmit, miért?


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 10)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

*első*

első


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

második


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

harmadik


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

negyedik


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

ötödik


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

hatodik


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

hetedik


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

nyolcadik


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

kilencedik


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

tizedik


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

11.


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

12.


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

13.


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

14.


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

15.


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

16.


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

17.


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

18.


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

19.


----------



## fodoristvan81 (2012 Február 10)

Húsz!!!


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

Nahát akkor... egy


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

dos


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

three


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

vier


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

cinq


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

sei


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

nana


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

åtte


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

dziewiec


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

dez


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

once


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

shier


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

dertien


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

neljätoista


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

un deg pump


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


73


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

juuroku


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

on yedi


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

*köszi*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

atten


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

nitton


----------



## catcher (2012 Február 11)

És végre, húsz ;-)


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

*köszönöm!*




jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

*köszönöm!*

:d


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

*köszönöm!*

köszönöm!


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

köszönöm!


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

*köszönöm!!*


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

*köszönöm!*




catcher írta:


> shier


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

*köszönöm!*


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

*köszönöm!*




fodoristvan81 írta:


> 11.


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

*köszönöm!*




guny írta:


> 1


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

*köszönöm!*


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

*köszönöm!*

!


----------



## genius73 (2012 Február 11)

*köszönöm!*


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

Nagyon jó, csak miért kell az oldalt sok értelmetlen hozzászólással tetézni.
Szívesen hozzászólnék, ahhoz ami tetszik és nem csak az abc-t gyakorolnám. Talán kicsit sok a 20 hozzászólás?
Az oldal viszont tetszik. Sok jó infó van fenn. 
Köszi!




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

kiss


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

abc


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

Na hol is tartunk?


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

Imádom Kanadát!


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

Milyen idő lesz ma?


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

Hahó


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

Megint esik a hó!


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

Hull a hó és hózik...


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)




----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

:d


czedi1 írta:


> hull a hó és hózik...


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

:..:


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

Már túl vagyok a felén.


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

Hurray


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

:11:


czedi1 írta:


> hurray


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

Még 3 ...


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

2...


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

:34:1 !!!


----------



## Czedi1 (2012 Február 11)

+1


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

I.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Ii.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Iii.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Iv.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

V.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Vi.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Vii.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Viii.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

X.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Xi.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Xii.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Xiii.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Xiv.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Xv.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Xvi.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Xvii.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Xviii.


----------



## szbardi (2012 Február 11)

köszi


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

XiX.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Xx.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Xxi.


----------



## limano (2012 Február 11)

Xxii.


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

Nagyon bejön ez az oldal


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

Régi kedvencekre találtam itt


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

Nekem a gobelinek is bejönnek.


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

Köszi az infot!


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

Sajnálom h. nem lehet egyből mindent használni, mert rengeteg jó dolgot találtam az oldalon!


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

10


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

11


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

12, már csak 10


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

13, a szerencseszámom


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

14


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

15


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

16


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

17


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

18


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

19


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

20


----------



## Takko (2012 Február 11)

Sajnos nem tudom letölteni az Aktuelle Wirtschaftsthemen hanganyagát! Megtennéd, hogy újra feltöltöd? Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## krea (2012 Február 11)

20


----------



## krea (2012 Február 11)

szia mari


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

Szia Krisz! Örülök neked!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

Még csak kettő!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No3!


----------



## krea (2012 Február 11)

Hol a 3.?


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No4!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No5!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No6!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No7!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No 8!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No9!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No10!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No11!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No12!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No13!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No 14!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No15!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No16!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No17!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No 18!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

No 19!


----------



## kelmann (2012 Február 11)

Megvagyok!!! 20....


----------



## Channa-Rose (2012 Február 11)

"Van egy hasznos szabály az életre: nem neked kell megvívni az összes csatát, ami az utadba kerül. Válaszd ki azokat, amelyek fontosak és hagyd, hogy valaki más küszködjön a többivel."
 //Andrew Lane


----------



## mutyingo (2012 Február 12)

Irigyellek


----------



## mutyingo (2012 Február 12)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm az ötletet a 20 hozzászólás eléréséhez.


----------



## mutyingo (2012 Február 12)

Ez nagyon tetszik


----------



## mutyingo (2012 Február 12)

*??*

Vanjon hányadik hozzászólásnál tarthatok?


----------



## hang07 (2012 Február 12)

Helló mindenki


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Hello!


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Sétálni megy Panka a búzamezőbe,


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Pillangós papucsba, hófehér kötőbe.


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Dalolgatva ballag, egyes-egymagába -


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Virágtestvérkéi, vigyázzatok rája!


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Simulj puha pázsit, lába alá lágyan,


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Fütyülj neki szépet, te rigó a nádban!


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Légy a legyezője, te lapu levele!


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Fecskefarkú pille, röpülj versenyt vele!


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Búzavirág-szeme mosolyog reátok:


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Nevessetek vissza rá, búzavirágok!


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Kakukkfű az útját jó szagoddal hintsd be,


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Bújj el lába elül, szúrós királydinnye!


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Ha a dülőúton szegényke kifáradt,


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Szagos fodormenta, te vess neki ágyat!


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Födjétek be, zsályák, dús leveletekkel,


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Szelíd széki fűvek, csillagfejetekkel!


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

S őre a mezőnek, szép jegenyenyárfa,


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

Te vigyázz reája, csöndes legyen álma!


----------



## warrash (2012 Február 12)

(1912)


----------



## Gigicika (2012 Február 12)

már megvan a 20 és mégis....


----------



## Gigicika (2012 Február 12)

.............................................


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

Hmmm... hat? Sziasztok!


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

Túrót, nyolc!


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

Kilenc...


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

Tíz!


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

Kemény meló ez, tizenegy!


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

Zwölf


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

Tizenhárom


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

14


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

15


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

16


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

17


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

18


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

19


----------



## kacsa! (2012 Február 12)

20!


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*1*

1


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*2*

2


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*3*

3


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*4*

4


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*5*

5


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*6*

6


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*7*

7


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*8*

8


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*9*

9


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*10*

10


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*11*

11


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*12*

12


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*13*

13


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*14*

14


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*15*

15


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*16*

16


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*17*

17


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*18*

18


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*19*

19


----------



## qwertz15 (2012 Február 12)

*20*

20


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

3 -2


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

gyök (4)


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

60:20=


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

2^2=


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

15 harmada


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

köbgyök (216)


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

Általában ennyi feje van egy sárkánynak...
(ami a klasszikus meséket illeti)


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

2^3=


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

Ez most komolyan így működik :-(


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

Ennyi szimmetriatengelye van egy szabályos tízszögnek...


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

Már több mint a fele meg van...


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

Egy tucat...


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

Ha pénteken ennyiedike van, akkor az vagy nagyon jó, vagy nagyon rossz...


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

15 és 13 számtani közepe


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

Annak a négyzetnek az oldalhossza, amelynek terület 225


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

d(216)=


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

17 (csak így póriasan, erre sajnos nincs jobb 5letem)


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

Technikailag ez a 20 hozzászólás, de a rend kedvéért:
Jelenleg még ennyi a tankötelesség korhatára


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

Az első húsz számból az utolsó prím...


----------



## gyulasio (2012 Február 12)

Magyarország megyéinek száma...


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

14


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

13


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

12


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

10


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

9


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

nyolc


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

septa


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

sechs


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

viisi


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

fire


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

trzy


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

iki


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

jedan


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 13)

náid


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 13)

Már negyedszer üdv!


----------



## bomebo (2012 Február 13)

SZiasztok


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

1


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

2


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

3


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

4


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

5


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

6


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

7


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

8


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

9


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

10 már a fele


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

11


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

12


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

13


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

14


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

15


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

16


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

17


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

18


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

19


----------



## paulo11 (2012 Február 13)

20


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

1


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

2


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

3


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

4


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

5


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

6


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

7


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

8


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

9


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

10


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

11


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

12


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

13


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

14


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

15


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

16


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

17


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

18


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

19


----------



## subaru123 (2012 Február 13)

:,,:


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

1


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

2


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

3


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

4


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

5


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

6


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

7


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

8


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

9


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

10


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

köszi


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

1


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

2


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

3


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

4


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

5


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

11


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

7


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

8


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

9


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

10


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

11


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

12


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

13


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

12


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

14


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

15


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

16


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

17


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

18


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

19


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

13


----------



## csibe87 (2012 Február 13)

20


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

14


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

15


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

16


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

17


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

18


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

19


----------



## e.v.a (2012 Február 13)

20


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

50


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

51


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

52


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

53


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

54


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

55


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

56


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

57


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

58


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

59


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

60


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

61


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

62


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

63


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

64


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

65


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

66


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

67


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

68


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

69


----------



## Mister X (2012 Február 13)

70


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

*18*

Telepszegleten szeszelde


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

csermely mellett elhelyezve,


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

benne kedve tetszelegne,


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

teszem fel, nem esteledne.


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

Egek rendre estelednek,


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

erek, berkek csendesednek.


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

Dereglye sem megy keresztbe,


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

hever e fekete csendbe.


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

Szeszelde bezzeg nem csendes,


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

zeng-peng benne zene rendes.


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

Szesz ereje szerteterjed,


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

embereknek kedve gerjed.


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

Hej, menyecske, kedves lelkem,


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

erjedt hegylevet kell nyelnem!


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

Legyen hetven esztendeje,


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

de meg heves szesz ereje!


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

Zenemester, sebesebben!


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

Kerekedett fene kedvem.


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

Keresetem szerteverem,


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

lelkemet meg eltemetem.


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

Megjelennek rendelettel:


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

csendesebben kedvetekkel!


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

Telep feje heveredne,


----------



## gimer (2012 Február 13)

esetleg elszenderedne!


----------



## viperf (2012 Február 13)

Igazabol nem szerettem volna ehhez folyamodni...


----------



## viperf (2012 Február 13)

de hat sajna meg is meg kell tennem...


----------



## viperf (2012 Február 13)

mert szuksegem van valamire, amit maskepp nem erek el


----------



## viperf (2012 Február 13)

de ha mar van erre lehetoseg


----------



## viperf (2012 Február 13)

akkor miert kell meglegyen az a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## viperf (2012 Február 13)

szoval akkor ime


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

Sziasztok! Szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

tudom kicsit uncsi leszek...


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

akkor most jöjjenek az abc betűi


----------



## viperf (2012 Február 13)

a huszadik


----------



## kalifasi (2012 Február 13)

1


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

a


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

b


----------



## kalifasi (2012 Február 13)

2


----------



## kalifasi (2012 Február 13)

3


----------



## kalifasi (2012 Február 13)

5


----------



## kalifasi (2012 Február 13)

8


----------



## kalifasi (2012 Február 13)

13


----------



## kalifasi (2012 Február 13)

21


----------



## kalifasi (2012 Február 13)

34


----------



## kalifasi (2012 Február 13)

55


----------



## kalifasi (2012 Február 13)

89


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

c


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

d


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

e


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

f


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

g


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

h


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

i


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

j


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

k


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

l


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

m


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

n


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

o


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

abcdefghijklmno


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

p


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

q


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

r


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

s


----------



## szkozi (2012 Február 13)

köszi a türelmet....


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

*20*

20


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

*19*

19


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

*18*

18


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

*17*

17


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

16


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

15


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

14


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

13


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

12


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

11


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

10


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

9


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

8


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

7


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

6


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

5


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

4


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

3


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

2


----------



## picipicipici (2012 Február 13)

1


----------



## galathea (2012 Február 13)

So I set my ship out on the water
Trying to reach faith's holy mount


----------



## galathea (2012 Február 13)

But the dove I send ahead
Returns with just a hungry seeds of doubt.
(Andreas Vollenweider)


----------



## galathea (2012 Február 13)

[...] Kész a leltár.
Éltem, és ebbe más is belehalt már.


----------



## galathea (2012 Február 13)

Ja, bocs. Ez József Attila volt.


----------



## galathea (2012 Február 13)

És igeeeen.


----------



## kisbene (2012 Február 14)

Akkor kezdjük...


----------



## kisbene (2012 Február 14)

Köszönet a topik létrehozójának!


----------



## kisbene (2012 Február 14)

Amikor már eleged van mindenből, és nem érdekel az egész, már majdnem túltetted magad rajta, ő ismét felbukkan, s minta nem történt volna semmi, te ismét boldog vagy, de ez csak egy röpke pillanat, s képes vagy miatta szenvedni, azért, hogy néha, csak egy pillanatra is, de boldog legyél...


----------



## kisbene (2012 Február 14)

A barátomnak és nekem azonos az ízlésünk. Ő engem szeret, én pedig magamat


----------



## kisbene (2012 Február 14)

A mama mindig azt mondta, hogy ha új életet akarsz kezdeni, hagyd magad mögött a múltat


----------



## kisbene (2012 Február 14)

Az élet olyan mint egy doboz bonbon, nem tudhatod hogy mit veszel belőle


----------



## kisbene (2012 Február 14)

Találd meg önmagad és legyen célod vele


----------



## kisbene (2012 Február 14)

Mi a barát? Egy azon lélek, amely két testben lakik


----------



## kisbene (2012 Február 14)

Jól jegyezd meg,ha egy krokodil a kezedből eszik, az enni fog a lábadból is.


----------



## kisbene (2012 Február 14)

Sajnos úgy fogok meghalni, hogy nem láttam Nápolyt, de azért túlélem...


----------



## kisbene (2012 Február 14)

A bizonyíték hiánya nem a hiány bizonyítéka.


----------



## kisbene (2012 Február 14)

Mentsük meg a Földet! Ez az egyetlen hely, ahol csokit lehet kapni...


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

sziasztok, én is gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

1


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

2


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

3


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

4


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

5


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

6


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

7


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

8


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

9


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

10


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

11


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

12


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

13


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

14


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

15


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> “Az embert a saját bolondsága vezeti félre, mégis az Úr ellen zúgolódik a szíve.”
> (*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája**- A Példabeszédek könyve 19:3*)



“Ímé, boldog ember az, a kit Isten megdorgál; azért a Mindenhatónak büntetését meg ne utáljad! Mert ő megsebez, de be is kötöz, összezúz, de kezei meg is gyógyítanak.”


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> “Ímé, boldog ember az, a kit Isten megdorgál; azért a Mindenhatónak büntetését meg ne utáljad! Mert ő megsebez, de be is kötöz, összezúz, de kezei meg is gyógyítanak.”



“A szeretet hosszútűrő, kegyes; a szeretet nem irigykedik, a szeretet nem kérkedik, nem fuvalkodik fel. Nem cselekszik éktelenül, nem keresi a maga hasznát, nem gerjed haragra, nem rójja fel a gonoszt. Nem örül a hamisságnak, de együtt örül az igazsággal. Mindent elfedez, mindent hiszen, mindent remél, mindent eltűr. A szeretet soha el nem fogy: de legyenek bár jövendőmondások, eltöröltetnek; vagy akár nyelvek, megszünnek; vagy akár ismeret, eltöröltetik. Most azért megmarad a hit, remény, szeretet, e három; ezek között pedig a legnagyobb a szeretet.” (*1 Korinthus 13: 4-8, 13*)


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> Ez is egyfajta újjászületés amiért pedig földi létünk fennmaradhat azt emléknek hívjuk



“A sok beszédben elkerülhetetlen a vétek, de a ki megtartóztatja ajkait, az értelmes.” (*Salamon király*)


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> “A sok beszédben elkerülhetetlen a vétek, de a ki megtartóztatja ajkait, az értelmes.” (*Salamon király*)



“A halogatott reménység beteggé tesz a szívet, de a megadatott kívánság életnek fája.” (*Példabeszédek 13: 12*)


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

16


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> “A halogatott reménység beteggé tesz a szívet, de a megadatott kívánság életnek fája.” (*Példabeszédek 13: 12*)



“A hit varázslata csodálatos energiaáramlást vált ki. A kereszténység energiaforrás – a világegyetem legnagyobb energiájának forrása. A Biblia ennek az energiának a technikáit és képleteit tartalmazza.”
(*Norman Vincent Peale: Hit*)


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

17


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> “A hit varázslata csodálatos energiaáramlást vált ki. A kereszténység energiaforrás – a világegyetem legnagyobb energiájának forrása. A Biblia ennek az energiának a technikáit és képleteit tartalmazza.”
> (*Norman Vincent Peale: Hit*)



“Jobb a szívben tartani a Bibliát, mint a könyvespolcon.” (*Spurgeon*)


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

18


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

19


----------



## Kohanoor (2012 Február 14)

20


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 14)

Szép napot ötödször!


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> “Jobb a szívben tartani a Bibliát, mint a könyvespolcon.” (*Spurgeon*)



“Vannak balga emberek, akik távcsővel fürkészik a messze jövő láthatárát és sopánkodnak az ott mutatkozó felhőkön, miközben figyelmen kívül hagyják a felettük ragyogó kék eget.” (*C. H. Spurgeon*)


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> “Vannak balga emberek, akik távcsővel fürkészik a messze jövő láthatárát és sopánkodnak az ott mutatkozó felhőkön, miközben figyelmen kívül hagyják a felettük ragyogó kék eget.” (*C. H. Spurgeon*)



“Mint a város, amelynek csupa rés a kőfala, olyan az az ember, akinek nincs önuralma.” (*Példabeszédek 25:28*)


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> “Mint a város, amelynek csupa rés a kőfala, olyan az az ember, akinek nincs önuralma.” (*Példabeszédek 25:28*)



“Az Úr félelme életet jelent: az ember elégedetten alszik, nem éri veszedelem.”
(*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája**- A Példabeszédek könyve 19:23*)


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> “Az Úr félelme életet jelent: az ember elégedetten alszik, nem éri veszedelem.”
> (*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája**- A Példabeszédek könyve 19:23*)



“Aki könyörül a nincstelenen, az Úrnak ad kölcsön, mert ő megtéríti jótéteményét.”
(*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája**- A Példabeszédek könyve 19:17*)


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> “Aki könyörül a nincstelenen, az Úrnak ad kölcsön, mert ő megtéríti jótéteményét.”
> (*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája**- A Példabeszédek könyve 19:17*)



“Sokkal jobban van dolga a kettőnek, hogynem az egynek,
mert azoknak jó jutalmok vala az ő munkájokból.
Mert ha elesnek is, az egyik felemeli a társát.
Jaj pedig az egyedülállónak, ha elesik, és nincsen, aki őt felemelje.
Hogyha együtt feküsznek is ketten, megmelegszenek,
az egyedülvaló pedig mimódon melegedhetik meg?
Ha az egyiket megtámadja is valaki, ketten ellene állhatnak annak,
és a hármas kötél nem hamar szakad el.”
(Prédikátor könyve 4:9-12)


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> “Sokkal jobban van dolga a kettőnek, hogynem az egynek,
> mert azoknak jó jutalmok vala az ő munkájokból.
> Mert ha elesnek is, az egyik felemeli a társát.
> Jaj pedig az egyedülállónak, ha elesik, és nincsen, aki őt felemelje.
> ...




“Továbbá, Atyámfiai, a mik csak igazak, a mik csak tisztességesek, a mik csak igazságosak, a mik csak tiszták, a mik csak kedvesek, a mik csak jó hírűek; ha van valami erény és ha van valami dícséret, ezekről gondolkodjatok.”
(*Károli Biblia – Filippibeliekhez írt levél 4:8*)


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> “Továbbá, Atyámfiai, a mik csak igazak, a mik csak tisztességesek, a mik csak igazságosak, a mik csak tiszták, a mik csak kedvesek, a mik csak jó hírűek; ha van valami erény és ha van valami dícséret, ezekről gondolkodjatok.”
> (*Károli Biblia – Filippibeliekhez írt levél 4:8*)



“Örüljetek az örülőkkel, sírjatok a sírókkal. Egymással egyetértésben legyetek, ne legyetek nagyratörők, hanem az alázatosakhoz tartsátok magatokat. Ne legyetek bölcsek önmagatok szerint. Ne fizessetek senkinek rosszal a rosszért. Arra legyen gondotok, ami minden ember szemében jó. Ha lehetséges, amennyire tőletek telik, éljetek minden emberrel békességben.”
(*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája – Pál levele a rómaiakhoz 12:15-18* )


----------



## Hyou (2012 Február 14)

Hyou írta:


> “Örüljetek az örülőkkel, sírjatok a sírókkal. Egymással egyetértésben legyetek, ne legyetek nagyratörők, hanem az alázatosakhoz tartsátok magatokat. Ne legyetek bölcsek önmagatok szerint. Ne fizessetek senkinek rosszal a rosszért. Arra legyen gondotok, ami minden ember szemében jó. Ha lehetséges, amennyire tőletek telik, éljetek minden emberrel békességben.”
> (*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája – Pál levele a rómaiakhoz 12:15-18* )



“Aki aggódik szívében, az levertté lesz, a jó szó viszont felvidítja.”
(*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája – Példabeszédek könyve 12:25*)


----------



## rheeno (2012 Február 14)

Mindenkinek én is Nagyon Szép napot kívánok!!!


----------



## rheeno (2012 Február 14)

2x is


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 14)

1


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

iPad 3 bejelentés 3hét múlva...


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

4


----------



## Kmg78 (2012 Február 14)

Minél többet tanulsz annál többet tudsz. Minél többet tudsz, annál többet felejtesz. Minél többet felejtesz, annál kevesebbet tudsz. 
Konklúzió: minek tanulni?


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

5


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

Boldog Valentin napot mindenkinek!


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

Boldog Névnapot a Bálintoknak! és a Valentinoknak is!


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

és Gratula Skrillexnek a 3Grammy díjáért


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

9


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

10


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

11


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

12


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

13


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

14


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

15


----------



## Kmg78 (2012 Február 14)

Kmg78 írta:


> Minél többet tanulsz annál többet tudsz. Minél többet tudsz, annál többet felejtesz. Minél többet felejtesz, annál kevesebbet tudsz.
> Konklúzió: minek tanulni?


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

16


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

17


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

18


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

19


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

20


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 14)

21


----------



## ssx (2012 Február 14)

21


----------



## ssx (2012 Február 14)

meg van a 20 komment és nem megy a letöltés


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 15)

Már hat?


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 15)

Nem hat! Hét!


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 15)

Lesz egyszer majd húsz is!


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 15)

De most még csak kilenc.


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 15)

Vagy már tíz?


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 15)

Most pihenek tizenegyig.


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 15)

Tizenkettő!


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

halii


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

mizujs?


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

hogyvagytok


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

jólvagytok


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

jajszika


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

annyira


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

nagyon


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

jajj


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

nagyon


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

jó


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

ez


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

a


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

téma


----------



## fru* (2012 Február 15)

komolyan


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 15)

mennyi is?


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

sssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hhhhhhhh*

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

jjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

uuuuuuuuuuuuékkjjjh


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

vvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

jjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

hhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

qqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

hozzá


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hhhhhhhh*

nnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## faki (2012 Február 15)

*nn*

bbb


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

Ó ha cinke volnék, Útra kelnék, Hömpölygő sugárban Énekelnék


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

Milla és Sugár


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

A sellők háza


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

A legdrágább kincs


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

A sárkány kódja


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

A lángoló hegy


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

A titkos város


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

Rejtély Párizsban


----------



## destroy_g (2012 Február 15)

köszi


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

Egy boszorkány, egy tündér


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

Egy tündér a millióból


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

Született boszorkány


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

AZ Ezüst Ruhás Hölgy


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

A jég hercegnő


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

kis hableány


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

A három testőr


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

Hófehérke és a hét törpe


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

Cicák


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

Oroszlánkirály


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## majoros timea (2012 Február 15)

bhg


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 15)

A Türelem tagsagot teremt


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 15)

Csak en böngeszem a temat egyedül!Ebben a pillanatban!


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 15)

Meg mindig!


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 15)

Hallo!!


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 15)

Mar ketten vagyunk!egy vendeg + en


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 15)

Farsang közeledik van mar jelmezetek?


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 15)

En fogkrem leszek!


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 15)

Ha nem esik az esö!!


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 15)

Meg mindig ketten vagyunk!


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 15)

Igy nem ........!


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

hull a pehyhes


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

micimackó fázik


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

édentől keletre


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

hamu és gyémánt


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

van aki forrón szereti


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

my fair lady


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

kedvencem a bob herceg


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

szeretem az operetteket


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

...és a vigjátékokat


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

millió rózsaszál


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

és mégis mozog a föld


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

a lélekidomár


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

három bajtárs


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

az este hangjai


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

szoba kilátással


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

a vörös szoba álma


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

egerek és emberek


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

egy magyar nábob


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

megáll az idő


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

napos oldal


----------



## gabi62 (2012 Február 16)

köszönöm hogy regisztrálhattam


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Jo ez az internet oldal. Tetszik


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Hull a ho


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Szeretem a telet


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Egy jo meleg forro csoki...


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Egy fahejas, forralt bor


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Csutortok


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Pentek


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Szombat


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Es vegul vasarnap


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Korte


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

alma


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

dios teszta


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

kedvenc gyumolcsom cseresznye es pomelo


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

gorog dinnye es sarga dinnye


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

paradicsom es paprika


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Miskolc-i barlang furdo


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Debrecen-i termal es elmeny furdo


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Budapest: Ramada


----------



## szencio21 (2012 Február 16)

Palma de Mallorca


----------



## sjudit75 (2012 Február 16)

sziasztok


----------



## sjudit75 (2012 Február 16)

írogatok


----------



## sjudit75 (2012 Február 16)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## sjudit75 (2012 Február 16)

hú már 5


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Aggódó képpel ér haza a férj: 
- Édesem, van egy nagy problémám, a munkahelyen... 
Megszakítja a feleség: 
- De drágám, ne mondd azt, hogy problémád van, a te bajod az enyém is. Mondd azt, hogy van egy problémánk! 
- Jól van, szóval a mi kis titkárnőnk szülni fog nekünk egy gyereket ...


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

- Mért van az összes hurrikánnak női neve? 
- ??? 
- Mert amikor megjelenik, heves és nedves, amikor távozik viszi a házat és a kocsit.


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

A magyarok olyanok, mint a hobbitok... egy hónap alatt megtudhatsz mindent róluk,de még 100 év elteltével is képesek meglepetést okozni


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Két rendõr beszélget: 
- Mondd haver, honnan van ilyen szép házad és autód? 
- Lottózom és közben egy lóherét dörzsölök a kezemben. 
- Ezt én is kipróbálom! 
Másnap találkoznak 
- Hát nem vált be a terved! Az a hülye állat megrúgott!


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Férj és feleség veszekednek. Az asszony azt kiabálja: 
- Vedd tudomásul, engem egy orvos is elvett volna! 
- Persze, ha anyád idejében bejelentkezett volna abortuszra...


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

F_enyőfa tövében 
A_lszik egy kislány 
SZ_erelmes szíve, 
T_udod mit kíván ?


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

- Hogy hívják a félelmet elűző sámánt? 
- ??? 
- Nefossámán!


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Győzikét Chuck Norris öli meg, utolsó szava ez lesz: Di Chuck!


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

-Miért boldogok a melegek?? 
-Mert a szerencse nem mer nekik hátat fordítani!


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Ha egyre több öngyilkos van, akkor egyre kevesebb öngyilkos van?


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Csinos lány a fiúhoz, miután elhatározta, hogy lefekszik vele: 
- Ne érts félre, ne hidd, hogy olyan lány vagyok, aki első randi után lefekszik a fiúval. 
- Elhiszem. 
- Te vagy az első... 
- Az első fiú akivel lefekszel? 
- Nem. Az első, aki elhiszi.


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Milyen a férfiak péniszmérete női szemmel? 
1 - Kicsi 
2 - Közepes 
3 - Nagy 
4 - Úristen! 
5 - Van fehérben is?


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Egy kamaszkorú lány egyszer feltette az élet nagy kérdését: 
-Miért lesznek a nők [email protected], ha mindenkivel lefekszenek, és miért lesznek a férfiak királyok, ha sok nőt ágyba visznek? 
Erre egy bölcs idős férfi adta a legkorrektebb választ: 
-Lányom, ha van egy lakatod, amit minden kulcs kinyit, akkor az egy nagyon rossz lakat, de ha van egy kulcsod, ami minden lakatot kinyit, akkor az egy nagyon jó kulcs!


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Fizika órán megkérdezi a tanár a gyerekeket: 
- Gyerekek! Honnan jön az áram? 
- A dzsungelből - felel Móricka. 
- Honnan veszed? - kérdi a tanárnő. 
- Onnan, hogy amikor elmegy az áram, apukám mindig azt mondja hogy "azok a majmok már megint kikapcsolták az áramot".


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Egy svájci bankban az ügyfél súgva mondja a pénztárosnak: 
- Szeretnék befizetni a számlámra ötszázezer dollárt. 
Mire a pénztáros: 
- Uram, felesleges suttognia, nálunk nem szégyen a szegénység.


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Az öreg üzletember harminc évvel fiatalabb feleséget választ magának. Mondja neki a barátja: 
- Hogy vehettél el egy ilyen fiatal nőt? Hisz ez folyton meg fog csalni! 
- Nem baj, inkább legyen egy jó üzletben 20 % a részesedésem, mint egy rossz üzletben 100


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Székely a fiával ül az asztalnál, a kutya az asztal mellett fekszik és 
éppen a tökeit nyalja. 
- Hej ídösapám, bárcsak én is meg tunnám ezt csinyáni! 
- Csinyád, fiam, de szerintem megharap....


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

• ─ ─ ─ ─ ─ ─ ─ ─ • 
| Ha kivágod ezt a ..| 
| kupont, vehetsz ..| 
| egy új monitort! ..| 
• ─ ─ ─ ─ ─ ─ ─ ─ •


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Buszon: 
- Jegyeket, bérleteket kérem ! 
- Aztán anyád tudja, hogy kéregetsz ?!


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Két idősebb férfi beszélget. 
-Na mit vettél a feleségednek karácsonyra? 
-Gázmaszkot. 
-Azt meg minek? 
-Először is, amikor felveszi szebb lesz! 
Másodszor pedig, amikor elzárom a levegőt, úgy mozog az ágyban, mint egy 20 éves!


----------



## Brossolion (2012 Február 16)

Mondja az apamacska a kismacskájának: 
- Na fiam, ma megtanítom neked, hogy kell baszni, gyere utánam, és majd csak csináld ugyanazt, amit én! 
Este mennek a háztetőn, az apamacska megcsúszik, de valahogy megkapaszkodik az ereszben, így hát a kismacska is megcsúszik, ő is megkapaszkodik. 
Lógnak ott egy ideig majd egyszer csak azt mondja a kismacska: 
- Na, apám én még 5 percet baszok, de aztán hazamegyek!


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

1


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

2


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

3


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

4


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

5


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

6


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

7


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

8


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

9


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

10


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

11


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

16


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

12


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

13


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

14


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

15


----------



## tibcas (2012 Február 16)

17


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

....xd


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

szjg <3


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

3


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

2


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

5


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

6


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

7


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

8


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

9


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

10


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

11


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

12


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

13


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

<3<3


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

:*


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

:d:d


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

e


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

2


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

LoL


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

szjg6 <3


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

we are the....


----------



## Juditthe (2012 Február 16)

20!!!


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

3


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

4


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

5


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

6


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

7


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

9


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

10


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

11


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

12


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

13


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

14


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

15


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

1


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

2


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

16


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

3


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

17


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

4


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

18


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

5


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

19


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

6


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

7


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

20


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

8


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

9


----------



## v5000 (2012 Február 16)

hány hozzászólás kell?


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

10


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

11


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

12


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

13


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 16)

Hello!


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 16)

Ma 20.56


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 16)

Csütörtök


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 16)

maaa


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

14


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

15


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 16)

Szep napom van!


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

16


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 16)

Kellemes estet!


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 16)

17


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 16)

18


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 16)

19


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 16)

20


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

17


----------



## falevel1 (2012 Február 16)

vegre 21


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

18


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

19


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

20


----------



## kiking0415 (2012 Február 16)

isten fizesse meg


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

köszönöm szépen a tanácsot


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

g


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

1


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

2


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

4


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

6


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

5


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

7


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

11


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

12


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

13


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

14


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

15


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

16


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

15


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

17


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

18


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

19


----------



## rex2000 (2012 Február 16)

20


----------



## Zsuzsaka1 (2012 Február 17)

12abc


----------



## k.gergoke (2012 Február 17)

*nem értem*


----------



## k.gergoke (2012 Február 17)

Szép idézet


----------



## k.gergoke (2012 Február 17)

3


----------



## k.gergoke (2012 Február 17)

tegnap


----------



## k.gergoke (2012 Február 17)

Talán most már jó lesz


----------



## zsoltika242 (2012 Február 17)

*botsáska botlába
*


----------



## zsoltika242 (2012 Február 17)

egész amerikán


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

2012. február 17.


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

Ma esik a hó!


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

Legalábbis Magyarország déli részén esik.


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

Egész nap.


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

"Mindenki fél valamitől
De nem lehet félelemből dönteni.
Aki mégis félelmei mögé bújik,
Sok értékes perctől fosztja meg magát"


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

Ez az egyik kedvenc idézetem.


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

Csak gondoltam, folytatom a sort.
Látom, hogy többen is idézeteket írtok ide.


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

Ki szokott hóembert építeni?


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

Ez a tizedik!


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

11.


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

12.
Csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

13. 
Sok a hó a tájon


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

14. 
Ott repül a légy.


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

15. 
Ez nem dinnye, csak tök.


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

16.
trallalalla katt


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

17.
Mit süt most a pék?


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

18
erre nem jut eszembe rím.


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

19.
dagadhat a bicepsz


----------



## Gemma82 (2012 Február 17)

20
Hosszászólás múlsz!


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

sziasztook


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

na, akkor hajrá


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

még 18 ilyen


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

blablabla


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

tizenhat


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

15


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

14


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

tizenhárom


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

12


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

11


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

még 10


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

9


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

nyolc


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

hét


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

6


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

*5*


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

négy


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

3


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

_kettőőő_


----------



## lockwood123 (2012 Február 17)

és vége


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*József Attila

Tél

Valami nagy-nagy tüzet kéne rakni,
Hogy melegednének az emberek. *


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Ráhányni mindent, ami antik, ócska,
Csorbát, töröttet s ami új, meg ép,
Gyermekjátékot, - ó, boldog fogócska! -
S rászórni szórva mindent, ami szép. *


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Dalolna forró láng az égig róla
S kezén fogná mindenki földiét. 
*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Valami nagy-nagy tüzet kéne rakni,
Hisz zúzmarás a város, a berek...
Fagyos kamrák kilincsét fölszaggatni
És rakni, adjon sok-sok meleget. *


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Azt a tüzet, ó jaj, meg kéne rakni,
Hogy fölengednének az emberek! *


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Babits Mihály

Az előkelő Tél*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Olyan halk és hideg idő van,
halk és hideg, halk és hideg:
hallani szinte suhanóban
a gyöngyház égen a telet.
Selymesen száll ő rongyaink közt
s arcba legyez, bár semmi szél...
Óh láthatatlan, hűvös angyal,
előkelő, gyönyörü Tél!
*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*S a hó is itt lesz nemsokára
s minden egyszerre eleven.
Aki rápillant ablakára,
fehér apácák végtelen
meneteit véli vonulni,
s ki boltbul az utcára lép,
lágy-fehér könnyek ostromolják
kemény csomagjait s szivét.*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Estefelé kitisztul néha,
a csillagok kilátszanak
s mint gyermekek állunk alélva
egy nagy karácsonyfa alatt,
amelynek ágát föl nem érjük,
de gyertyás fénye ránk sajog:
gyertyásan és csufolva néznek
a karácsonyi csillagok.*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Petőfi Sándor

A PUSZTA, TÉLEN *


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Hej, mostan puszta ám igazán a puszta!
Mert az az ősz olyan gondatlan rossz gazda;
Amit a kikelet
És a nyár gyüjtöget,
Ez nagy könnyelmüen mind elfecséreli,
A sok kincsnek a tél csak hült helyét leli.
*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Nincs ott kinn a juhnyáj méla kolompjával,
Sem a pásztorlegény kesergő sípjával,
S a dalos madarak
Mind elnémultanak,
Nem szól a harsogó haris a fű közűl,
Még csak egy kicsiny kis prücsök sem hegedűl.*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Mint befagyott tenger, olyan a sík határ,
Alant röpül a nap, mint a fáradt madár,
Vagy hogy rövidlátó
Már öregkorától,
S le kell hajolnia, hogy valamit lásson...
Igy sem igen sokat lát a pusztaságon.
*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Üres most a halászkunyhó és a csőszház;
Csendesek a tanyák, a jószág benn szénáz;
Mikor vályú elé
Hajtják estefelé,
Egy-egy bozontos bús tinó el-elbődül,
Jobb szeretne inni kinn a tó vizébül.*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Leveles dohányát a béres leveszi
A gerendáról, és a küszöbre teszi,
Megvágja nagyjábul;
S a csizmaszárábul
Pipát húz ki, rátölt, és lomhán szipákol,
S oda-odanéz: nem üres-e a jászol?
*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*De még a csárdák is ugyancsak hallgatnak,
Csaplár és csaplárné nagyokat alhatnak,
Mert a pince kulcsát
Akár elhajítsák,
Senki sem fordítja feléjök a rudat,
Hóval söpörték be a szelek az utat.*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Most uralkodnak a szelek, a viharok,
Egyik fönn a légben magasan kavarog,
Másik alant nyargal
Szikrázó haraggal,
Szikrázik alatta a hó, mint a tűzkő,
A harmadik velök birkozni szemközt jő.*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Alkonyat felé ha fáradtan elűlnek,
A rónára halvány ködök telepűlnek,
S csak félig mutatják
A betyár alakját,
Kit éji szállásra prüsszögve visz a ló...
Háta mögött farkas, feje fölött holló.*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

*Mint kiűzött király országa széléről,
Visszapillant a nap a föld pereméről,
Visszanéz még egyszer
Mérges tekintettel,
S mire elér a szeme a tulsó határra,
Leesik fejéről véres koronája.*


----------



## KaZsolt79 (2012 Február 17)

Vége!


----------



## sutoadam (2012 Február 17)

Ej, mi a kő! tyúkanyó, kend
A szobában lakik itt bent?
Lám, csak jó az isten, jót ád,
Hogy fölvitte a kend dolgát!


----------



## sutoadam (2012 Február 17)

Itt szaladgál föl és alá,
Még a ládára is fölszáll,
Eszébe jut, kotkodácsol,
S nem verik ki a szobából.


----------



## sutoadam (2012 Február 17)

Dehogy verik, dehogy verik!
Mint a galambot etetik,
Válogat a kendermagban,
A kiskirály sem él jobban.


----------



## sutoadam (2012 Február 17)

Ezért aztán, tyúkanyó, hát
Jól megbecsűlje kend magát,
Iparkodjék, ne legyen ám
Tojás szűkében az anyám. -


----------



## sutoadam (2012 Február 17)

Morzsa kutyánk, hegyezd füled,
Hadd beszélek mostan veled,
Régi cseléd vagy a háznál,
Mindig emberűl szolgáltál,


----------



## sutoadam (2012 Február 17)

Ezután is jó légy, Morzsa,
Kedvet ne kapj a tyúkhusra,
Élj a tyúkkal barátságba'...
Anyám egyetlen jószága.


----------



## sutoadam (2012 Február 17)

Petőfi Sándor: Anyám túkja xD


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

kösz


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

Jó kis program 20 üzenetet gyártani...


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

adf


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)




----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

Jó kis program


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

ezzel egy darabig elleszek


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

20×20 sec szünet = 400 sec = 6 min 40 sec


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

nem értem


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

még 12


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

még 11


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

még 10


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

még 9


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

még 8


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

még 7


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

még 6


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

már csak 5


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

már csak4


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

már csak3


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

már csak 2


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

és kész


----------



## Papus60 (2012 Február 18)

még egy ráadás


----------



## goldplast (2012 Február 18)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek, itt olvad a hó, már csak 5 centi.


----------



## goldplast (2012 Február 18)

Ellenben lassan megy a reggeli csevej, ha nincs kivel. Bocs, klaviatúra.


----------



## goldplast (2012 Február 18)

15-ig elmegyek, aztán tényleg kávé.


----------



## goldplast (2012 Február 18)

Feladom. Reggel csak versek járnak az eszemben.


----------



## goldplast (2012 Február 18)

Pl. ezt:

"Szeretem az őszi hideg szobákat,ülni kora reggel összehúzott köntösben
a kitárt ablaknál, vagy a tetőn,
párolog a völgy meg a csésze kávé
- ez hűl, amaz melegszik."


----------



## goldplast (2012 Február 18)

"Sokasodik a piros meg a sárga,
fogyatkozik a zöld, pereg a sárba
a sok levél - halomban
a nyár devalvált pénze:
oly sok! oly semmitérő!"


----------



## goldplast (2012 Február 18)

"Kezdhetek folytatódni. Megadom magam
egy személytelen felszólító módnak."


----------



## goldplast (2012 Február 18)

Nyugi, nem teljes vers, nem kell szerzői jogokért kiáltani.


----------



## goldplast (2012 Február 18)

Az utolsó két sort mormolva szoktam elindulni.


----------



## goldplast (2012 Február 18)

Mint most itt. Remélem. Sziasztok!


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 18)

halihó


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 18)

ma úgy látom itthon ülős napom lesz


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 18)

pocsék az idő


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 18)

nagy a köd


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 18)

bár remélem hogy kisüt a nap hamarosan


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 18)

és kimehetünk a kislányommal hóembert építeni


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 18)

vagy szánkózni


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 18)

de erre elég kicsi az esély


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 18)

de azért reménykedem


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 18)

na sziasztok, befejeztem


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

1


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

2


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

3


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

4


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

5


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

6


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

7


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

8


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

9


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

10


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

11


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

12


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

13


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

14


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

15


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

16


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

17


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

18


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

19


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

20


----------



## aniraha (2012 Február 18)

21


----------



## sista71 (2012 Február 18)

*gondolatok*

"Az Isten mindig nagyobb minden tapasztalhatónál. A láthatatlan szeretet a láthatók szeretetén keresztül ismerhető meg. Mindaz, aki szemet tud nyitni szépre, jóra és igazra, utat épít az Istenhez. Minden véges szeretet üzenet a Végtelen Szeretetről."
/ Enzsöl Ellák /


----------



## sista71 (2012 Február 18)

*gondolatok*

”A Szeretet az egyetlen , amit nem kell és nem is lehet kimutatni. 
Sem mutatni, sem jelezni, sem beszélni róla. 
A Szeretet meleg, mint a kályha. 
Odatartod a tenyeredet, és érzed. 
Felé fordítod az arcod, és sugárzik. 
Egy ember körül, aki szeret, más légkör van. Meleg van!
Kívánom, hogy ezt a meleget egész évben érezzétek magatok körül!”


----------



## sista71 (2012 Február 18)

*gondolat*

"A világ tele van készséges emberekkel. Az egyik fele kész dolgozni,
 a másik fele kész hagyni őket dolgozni." Robert Frost


----------



## sista71 (2012 Február 18)

*gondolat*

"Ne félj a tökéletességtől! Úgysem éred el sohasem."  Salvadore Dali​


----------



## sista71 (2012 Február 18)

*gondolat*

"Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrizd a nyugalmad. Ha nincs igazad, nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd." Mahatma Gandhi​


----------



## sista71 (2012 Február 18)

*gondolat*

Csak addig vagyunk szigorúak mások iránt, míg magunkat nem ismerjük. ((EÖTVÖS))


----------



## sista71 (2012 Február 18)

*gondolat*

Az ima olyan, mint a menny és a föld között kitámasztott lajtorja, melyen a Paradicsomba emelkedhetünk.

Mohamed


----------



## sista71 (2012 Február 18)

*gondolat*

J. G. Seume gondolata: 
Aki másokat lekicsinyell, az sose nagy.


----------



## sista71 (2012 Február 18)

*gondolat*

"Az Isten mindig nagyobb minden tapasztalhatónál. _A láthatatlan szeretet a láthatók szeretetén keresztül ismerhető meg._ Mindaz, aki szemet tud nyitni szépre, jóra és igazra, utat épít az Istenhez. Minden véges szeretet üzenet a Végtelen Szeretetről."
Enzsöl Ellák​


----------



## sista71 (2012 Február 18)

*gondolat*

Indián mondás: 
Ha majd kivágtad az utolsó fát, megmérgezted az utolsó folyót, és kifogtad az utolsó halat, rádöbbensz, hogy a pénz nem ehető.


----------



## sista71 (2012 Február 18)

*gondolat*

P. Tillich gondolata: 
Az első lépés azon az úton, hogy az ember erős legyen, abban áll, hogy az ember magának bevallja saját gyengeségét.


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 19)

Minden bölcs ember képes a saját hibáiból tanulnu!


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 19)

*Bölcs gondolatok*

kisskisskissMinden bölcs ember képes a saját hibáiból tanulni!


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 19)

De a még bölcsebbek másokéból is tanulnak!


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 19)

Aki odafigyel másokra, arra mások is odafigyelnek!


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 19)

A világunk tele van gyönyörű helyekkel.


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 19)

Mindenkinek csak azt tudom mondani, hogy járjon nyitott szemmel, a csodálatos dolgok felfedezését a saját környezetünkben kell kezdeni.


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 19)

A legcsodálatosabb dolog a család, a család, a család!


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 19)

Nem könnyű anyának lenni, de nem cserélnék senkivel!


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 19)

Remélem tudok segíteni pár embernek majd a feltöltéseimmel!


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 19)

Ha már megvan a 20 hozzászólás és akkor sem tudok letölteni akkor ....?


----------



## berkenyeFinn (2012 Február 19)

25


----------



## berkenyeFinn (2012 Február 19)

54


----------



## berkenyeFinn (2012 Február 19)

fr


----------



## berkenyeFinn (2012 Február 19)

587


----------



## berkenyeFinn (2012 Február 19)

++óü


----------



## berkenyeFinn (2012 Február 19)

ééé


----------



## berkenyeFinn (2012 Február 19)

kloőp


----------



## berkenyeFinn (2012 Február 19)

lo


----------



## berkenyeFinn (2012 Február 19)

gtr


----------



## berkenyeFinn (2012 Február 19)

nmnn


----------



## berkenyeFinn (2012 Február 19)

nlkzul


----------



## Morijo (2012 Február 19)

krr2


----------



## Morijo (2012 Február 19)

köszönet


----------



## Morijo (2012 Február 19)

2012


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 19)

Egy jó ötlet, jó minden ember számára.


----------



## horago (2012 Február 19)

*2*

2


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

A leghosszabb út egy lépéssel kezdődik.


----------



## horago (2012 Február 20)

"Már hetedik éve, hogy anyósom átjön karácsonykor. Idén újítunk. Beengedjük."


----------



## horago (2012 Február 20)

Ahányszor a homokozóban játszottam, a macska mindig megpróbált betemetni.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

A' jó nevelés soha sem drága.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Egy bolond olyly követ vethet a' Dunába, hogy tíz okos sem veheti ki.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Gonosz eredetnek gonosz a' vége.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Halgass nyelvem, nem fáj fejem


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Kerüli a' jót, mint az ördög a' tömjént.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Két felé kap, mint a' vízbe haló ember.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Könynyü végbe vinni azt, a' minek más vetette meg az ágyát


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Könynyebb a' hazug embert, hogy sem a' sánta ebet el érni.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Az erdönek is vagyon füle, és a' mezönek szeme.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Azon gonoszság mindent minden kinek meg engedni; mint senkinek semmit.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Az ökröt szarván, az embert nyelvén fogják meg.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Bele fáradt a' munkába. 

Bele sült a' beszédbe.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

A' régi szokás törvénynyé válik ?
A' pénz olvasva jó, az erszény tömve, a' feleség verve..


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Arra kell vígyázni, melyly lyukból jö ki az egér.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

A' szalonnát ha egyre füstölik is, nem vállik belöle derelye.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Darázs fészkét piszkálom?


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Egyik varjú nem vájja ki szemét a' másiknak!


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Farkasnak farkas a' fia mert fris vízre viszi de szomjan hagyja


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Hamar el unja az, a' ki farkason akar szántani.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Igen jól lát a' matska, noha talpát nyalogatja.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

Igen tudod, tök e, vagy túrós étek. 

igen vak, a' ki rostán által nem lát.


----------



## Krandul (2012 Február 20)

De most Jóért jót ne várj!

Jut, ha marad.


----------



## Caffe (2012 Február 20)

Nagyon súlyos ez a topic, de aranyba kéne önteni a kezét aki kitalálta. Cupp érte!


----------



## Caffe (2012 Február 20)

Én azért küzdök most éppen, hogy meglegyen a 20 hsz.


----------



## Caffe (2012 Február 20)

Hogy miért?


----------



## Caffe (2012 Február 20)

Mert nemsokára kislányom születik, szeretnék neki egy szép keresztszemes hímzést készíteni


----------



## Caffe (2012 Február 20)

Viszont, itt a fórumon van egy jó kis topik, amiben gyönyörűségek vannak.


----------



## Caffe (2012 Február 20)

Abban bízom találok vmit ami majd neki is tetszeni fog


----------



## Caffe (2012 Február 20)

Szóval már csak egy pár kell


----------



## Caffe (2012 Február 20)

Hurrá mindjárt megvan a 20


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

*Állítólag 3*

Legyen 4


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

Legyen5


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

Legyen 6


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

legyen 7


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

8


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

9 levette, de miért?


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

10


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

11


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

12


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

13


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

14


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

15


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

16


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

17


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

18


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

19


----------



## safranek550 (2012 Február 20)

na?


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 20)

Mennyi van még vissza?


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 20)

aha, már csak kettő!


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 20)

meg a 48 óra helybe-topi?


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 20)

azt is kivárom!


----------



## opatyi (2012 Február 20)

Szia Mindenkinek, ez már huszonegy!


----------



## antanyu (2012 Február 20)

ez jó


----------



## antanyu (2012 Február 20)

:..::..::..::..:


----------



## antanyu (2012 Február 20)

na akkor hajrá!!!!


----------



## horago (2012 Február 20)

Elmentem egy masszázsszalonba. Sajnos önkiszolgáló volt.


----------



## horago (2012 Február 20)

Megkérdezték tőlem, hogy szeretnék-e tovább élni az emberek emlékezetében, de én tulajdonképpen a saját nappalimban szeretnék tovább élni.


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

1


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

2


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

3


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

4


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

5


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

6


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

7


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

8


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

9


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

10


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

11


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

12


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

13


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

14


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

15


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

16


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

17


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

18


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

19


----------



## totoro1 (2012 Február 21)

20


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

10


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

8


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

9


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

11


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

111


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

12


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

13


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

14


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

15


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

16


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

17


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

18


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

19


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

20


----------



## attila.p (2012 Február 21)

21


----------



## Nenshi (2012 Február 21)

aaaaa


----------



## Nenshi (2012 Február 21)

12


----------



## Nenshi (2012 Február 21)

13


----------



## Nenshi (2012 Február 21)

14


----------



## Nenshi (2012 Február 21)

15


----------



## Nenshi (2012 Február 21)

16


----------



## Nenshi (2012 Február 21)

17


----------



## Nenshi (2012 Február 21)

18


----------



## Nenshi (2012 Február 21)

19


----------



## Nenshi (2012 Február 21)

20


----------



## Nenshi (2012 Február 21)

21


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

1


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

2


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

3


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

4


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

5


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

6


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

7


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

8


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

9


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

10


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

11


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

12


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

13


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

14


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

15


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

16


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

17


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

18


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

19


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

20


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

21


----------



## Mici37 (2012 Február 21)

22


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

1


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

2


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

3


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

4


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

5


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

6


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

7


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

8


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

9


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

10


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

11


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

12


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

13


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

14


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

15


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

16


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

17


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

18


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

19


----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

20


----------



## Aaanita23 (2012 Február 21)




----------



## tücsök1951 (2012 Február 21)

21


----------



## nori0113 (2012 Február 21)

19


----------



## nori0113 (2012 Február 21)

21


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

hello


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

nem ssse


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

33


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

4


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

555


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

2


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

99


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

45


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

44


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

67


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

8


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

999


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

zzzz


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

hmmm


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

lawl


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

zz2


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

még4


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

m2


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

m1kiss


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

uccso:77:


----------



## bencikenek (2012 Február 22)

Nagyon jó gondolat


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Köszike!


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Beírtam már 10 tényleges hozzászólást, de a nevem alatt csak 2- írt ki! Bosszantó! Pedig becsületes akartam lenni, tényleg olvastam, véleményeztem és mégsem!!!!!


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Bezzeg ezt elfogadta!


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

És a 48 óra várakozás minek kell??


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

A barátság örök fonál. Ha húzzák, elszakad. Összekötni ugyan lehet, de a csomó megmarad!


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Boldog szülinapot!


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Szép napot!


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Még 12 üzi.


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Már csak 11!


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Ki találta ki ezt az őrültséget?


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Minek kellenek ezek az üzenetek?


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Már csak 8.


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Még 7.


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Még 6 üzi.


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Még 5 üzi.


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

még 4.


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

még3


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

még2


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

még1.


----------



## eni78 (2012 Február 22)

Biztos ami biztos!


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

DDd


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

)


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

off


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

on


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

offf


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

onnn


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

alfa


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

beta


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

gamma


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

delta


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

epszilon


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

zeta


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

eta


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

theta


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

id iota


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

kappa


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

lambda


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

mu


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

nü


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

xi


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

omikron ... és érik az utolsó!!!


----------



## kovgez (2012 Február 23)

ómega!!!!!


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

Örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

sziasztok


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

tü


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

babamama


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

kiss


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

kl


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

maróti


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

drab


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

klm


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

olé


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

10


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

9


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

8


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

7


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

6


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

5


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

4


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

3


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

2


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

1


----------



## Olgica68 (2012 Február 23)

:ugras:és kész


----------



## trufanir (2012 Február 23)

köszi


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Nagyon szép idézet!Egyik kedvencem!


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Élj a mának!


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Próbálj meg úgy élni, hogy ne vegyék észre ott, ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozzál onnan, ahonnan elmentél.
Victor Hugo


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Az élet sokféleképpen próbára tudja tenni az ember kitartását: vagy azzal, hogy nem történik semmi, vagy azzal, hogy minden egyszerre történik.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

*Az élet az, ami velünk történik, miközben nekünk teljesen más terveink vannak.*




* - John Lennon*


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)




----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Mindenkinek nagyon szép napot kívánok!


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Még nagyon új vagyok !Próbálkozom!


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Hmmm.... mit is írhatnék... ?


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Hová mondd hová rejtsem a romlott éveket
belém gázoltál fölkavartad az életem
ami* szép* volt is a sodrásba veszett
mint levél a színét múltamat cserélgetem.
Fecske Csaba


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Aki húsz év múltán nem látja hússzorta jobban a kedvese* szépségét*, az nem érdemelte meg az első látásra sem.
Illyés Gyula


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Mi csillog, az csupán a percnek érték, 
A nagy mű* szebb* utókort is megér még.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

4http://www.citatum.hu/belepes.php?go=kedvenc-60652http://www.citatum.hu/jsoff.phphttp://www.citatum.hu/jsoff.phphttp://www.citatum.hu/idezet/60652




Az ember azt, mit át nem érez, 
Otromba gúnyba fojtja csak, 
Mi jó és* szép*, azon kacag, 
Mit meg nem ért: leszólja dohogva.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Nem élek én tovább, 
Csupán addig élek, 
Amíg szerelmemért
Szerelmet remélek; 
Amíg mint eszménykép
Ragyog le szívemnek
Szentelt oltárára
A nő, a teremtés
*Legszebb *koronája.
Ady Endre


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

A művészet nem tűri a sokat, mert az szétrepeszti korlátjait, és megsemmisíti a* szépet*. A művészet inkább a keveset szereti, hogy azzal sokat fejezzen ki.
Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Ma már tudom, az álom mindig* szebb*, mint a valóság. És az elképzelt boldogság mindig teljesebb, mint a keserves nyikorgással létrehozott "realitás", mert abba mindig belejön valami zavaró.
Müller Péter


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Amikor először esik a hó, az olyan* szép*. Még ha azonnal elolvad is. És ilyenkor mindig gondolni kell valakire. Muszáj gondolni valakire!
Petrovácz István


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

A* legszebb* ajándék: egy mosoly. Egy ölelés. Vagy még az sem - csak egy gondolat: "Szeretlek".
Müller Péter


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Nem számít, mennyire nehéz, az égre nézel, a csillagokra. Nézed ezt a sok* szépet*, és olyan vagy, mint egy gyerek.
Coffee Prince c. film


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Egy nő* szépsége* nem a ruhákban, amiket hord, nem az alakjában vagy a frizurájában rejlik. A nő szépségét a szemében találod, mert a szem bejárat a szívhez, ahol a szeretet lakozik.
Audrey Hepburn


----------



## cukorbors (2012 Február 23)

Szép jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## kczikora (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok.

Gyűjtögetek, szemetelek... :11:


----------



## erage72 (2012 Február 24)

2


----------



## erage72 (2012 Február 24)

Végre


----------



## erage72 (2012 Február 24)

rájöttem


----------



## erage72 (2012 Február 24)

miért


----------



## erage72 (2012 Február 24)

nem


----------



## erage72 (2012 Február 24)

sikerült


----------



## erage72 (2012 Február 24)

eddig


----------



## erage72 (2012 Február 24)

hozzászólnom


----------



## erage72 (2012 Február 24)

Hurrá


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

un


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

dau


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

tri


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

pedwar


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

pump


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

chwech


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

saith


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

wyth


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

naw


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

deg


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

un ar ddeg


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

deuddeg


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

un deg tri


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

un deg pedwar


----------



## memysandi (2012 Február 24)

"Az emlékekből - a már homályosuló emlékekből - született az emberlét két legnagyobb csodája, a vallás és a művészet" (Müller Péter)


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

un deg pump


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

un deg chwech


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

un deg saith


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

un deg wyth


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

un deg naw


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

ugain


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

No, én sem vagyok ám egészen százas...


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

Nemtom ez már


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

hányadik


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

hozzászólásom,


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

de úgy tűnik


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

még mindig


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

nem elég.


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

Talán


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

majd


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

most.


----------



## blnt (2012 Február 24)

nemsokára


----------



## blnt (2012 Február 24)

holnap


----------



## blnt (2012 Február 24)

holnap után


----------



## blnt (2012 Február 24)

7


----------



## blnt (2012 Február 24)

8


----------



## blnt (2012 Február 24)

alakul


----------



## BMC (2012 Február 24)

egyszer


----------



## Rigor42 (2012 Február 24)

már nem kell sok!


----------



## Rigor42 (2012 Február 24)

Mindjárt!


----------



## Rigor42 (2012 Február 24)

Lapot!


----------



## Rigor42 (2012 Február 24)

Blackjack!


----------



## Rigor42 (2012 Február 24)

És hiába 21 még mindig nem megy.


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

*vers*

Nemes Nagy Ágnes


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

Madár


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

Egy madár ül a vállamon,


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

Ki együtt született velem.


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

Már oly nagy, már olyan nehéz,


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

Hogy minden léptem gyötrelem.


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

Súly, súly, súly rajtam, bénaság,


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

Ellökném, rámakaszkodik,


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

Mint egy tölgyfa a gyökerét,


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

Vállamba vájja karmait.


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

Hallom, fülemnél ott dobog


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

irtózatos madár-szive.


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

Ha elröpülne egy napon,


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

Most már eldőlnék nélküle.


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

ennyi


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

telt


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

tőlem


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

ma


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

még


----------



## asem (2012 Február 24)

próbálkozom


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 24)

merre vagy most ??


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 24)

a borom merre van most ...!!


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

0


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

1


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

2


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

3


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 24)

Na mára ennyi .


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

4


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 24)

4


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

5


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

6


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

7


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

8


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

9


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

10


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

11


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

12


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 24)

Éljen az Omega !!


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

13


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

14


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

15


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

16


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

17


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

18


----------



## Alesszia (2012 Február 24)

19


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

1


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

*3*

2


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

55555555555555555555555555555


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

7


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

8


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

9


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Szóval nem árt, ha az ember tud csak úgy írni valamit.


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

10


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

11


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Bármiféle konkrét cél nélkül.


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

12


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

13


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Na jó, végül is a húsz hozzászólás elérése már tekinthető célnak.


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Akkor lássunk hozzá!


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

14


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Hol is tartok? 5-nél?


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

15


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Nem. 6-nál.


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

16


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

17


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Legyen valami értelmes is?


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

18


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Nézzük csak. Hogy kerültem én egyáltalán ide.


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

19


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Kanadai Magyar Közösségi Oldal.


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Na de hát nekem mi közöm van Kanadához?


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Nem túl sok.


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

20


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Mindössze annyi, hogy ezen a fórumon rátaláltam valamire, amire most égetően nagy szükségem van, de hát egyelőre csak látom itt van, de megnézni nem tudom.


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Ha jól számolok, most 12-nél tartok.


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Tulajdonképpen nem értem, miért gyártom ilyen vehemenciával a hozzászólásokat, hiszen az időkorlát miatt úgyis még közel két napot kell várnom.


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

Nekem letelt a 2 nap, már 21 hozzászólásom van, de valamiért nem látom a képeket..


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

nem tom mit kéne még csinálni, hogy lássam a képeket...


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Nagyon jó. Pont vasárnap estére jutok hozzá ahhoz, amivel a hétvégén lenne időm foglalkozni. Szeretem az ilyeneket.


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Olyan jó érzéssel tölt el, pláne, hogy rettenetesen türelmetlen ember vagyok.


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

remélem Laczkó neked 2 nap múlva sikerül letölteni őket


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

De hát legalább szoktat egy kicsit, hogy nem lehet mindig mindent azonnal.


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

ha gondolod küldd el a linket, h mi kell, ránézek, hogy azt látom-e


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

17?


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

Lehet nem is látod, hogy írtam neked, vagy nem figyelted


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Ez így nem túl biztató, hogy valakinek nincs meg a várt eredmény két nap és 20 hozzászólás után sem.


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

az a baj, h nem tudom mi lehet a probléma.. próbálok valami help topikot keresni..


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Látom, hogy írtál nekem, bár kicsit le vagyok maradva. Linket itt nem küldök, mert ha jól értettem az első hozzászólást, azt itt tilos. De PÜ-re ilyen megkötést sehol se láttam.


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Máris megvagyok a hússzal? Azt a mindenit. Hát akkor most várok.


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

Hmm, Te kaptál választ PÜben tőlem?  Mert a kimenő 0 elküldöttet mutat


----------



## Laczkó90 (2012 Február 24)

Kaptam választ, egyébként nekem is 0 kimenőt ír.


----------



## kicsiHero (2012 Február 24)

Akkor legalább ez nem működik rosszul nálam


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)




----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

És jó reggelt !


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

Most megiszunk egy féldecit .


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

Megfontoltan , lassan .


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

Ahogy "papa kocsit hajt..."


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

Jobb kézzel ,


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

Bal kézzel ,


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

Kéz nélkül ..


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

pápá !


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

Beee megyünk apával a városba !


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

Gyere Tibor !


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

Menjünk a városba !


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

Dudál türelmetlenül apa ...


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

Apa ideges .


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

Hű de ideges apa !!


----------



## karolymoly (2012 Február 25)

Bizony !


----------



## Laptop14 (2012 Február 25)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

Köszi Zsuzsanna!


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

Még egyszer!


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

Újra!


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

És újra!


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

Kilenc


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

10


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

Még jó, hogy így is lehet. Nem túl nyerőek a kötelező dolgok.


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

tizenkettő


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

abc


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

fourteen


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

Már nem kell sok.


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

16


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

17


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

18


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

19


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

yessss


----------



## Bogantyú (2012 Február 25)

a


----------



## Bogantyú (2012 Február 25)

b


----------



## blnt (2012 Február 25)

helló


----------



## blnt (2012 Február 25)

-1


----------



## Sissy0125 (2012 Február 25)

na megint itt


----------



## Sissy0125 (2012 Február 25)

kifogytam az idézetekből


----------



## Sissy0125 (2012 Február 25)

de akkor mit írjak?


----------



## Sissy0125 (2012 Február 25)

nem is tudom


----------



## Sissy0125 (2012 Február 25)

de ez már a 15.


----------



## Sissy0125 (2012 Február 25)

nemsokára meglesz a 20


----------



## Sissy0125 (2012 Február 25)

csak még írnom kell 4-et


----------



## Sissy0125 (2012 Február 25)

illetve 3-at


----------



## Sissy0125 (2012 Február 25)

már csak 2-t


----------



## Sissy0125 (2012 Február 25)

egyet......s ez az utolsó...itt a cél


----------



## Sissy0125 (2012 Február 25)

na még legyen plusz egy ráadás


----------



## marcsu1949 (2012 Február 25)

Köszönöm nagy segitség


----------



## marcsu1949 (2012 Február 25)

Különleges nap volt semmi sem klappolt.


----------



## marcsu1949 (2012 Február 25)

Szeretnék sok barátot szerezni mert jó lenne csevegni


----------



## marcsu1949 (2012 Február 25)

Nem nagyonmegy ez nekem, senki sem volt ilyen béna?


----------



## marcsu1949 (2012 Február 25)

szeretem a szépet, de mindig kezdek valamit ami nem lesz tulságosan szééép


----------



## marcsu1949 (2012 Február 25)

Jó magyar kajákat tudok főzni bárkinek segitek tanáccsal ha kéri


----------



## marcsu1949 (2012 Február 25)

éhes lettem


----------



## marcsu1949 (2012 Február 25)

Nem sok ez a bejegyzés


----------



## marcsu1949 (2012 Február 25)

a holnapi ebédterv paprikáscsirke nokedlivel


----------



## marcsu1949 (2012 Február 25)

a mai ebéd ujházi tyukhusleves turósderelye


----------



## marcsu1949 (2012 Február 25)

Szeretem akutyákat a mi kutyusunkat flyppinek hivják .


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

*Időjárás*

Szép idő, irány Észak, dalolnak a tengerészak.


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

Ma nincs tej - No milk Today.


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

Jobb ma egy veréb, mint holnap tíz túzok (és most nem túlzok)


----------



## marcsu1949 (2012 Február 25)

nyuszi lettem mindjárt HUSVÉT


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

Nekem nem elgé még ...


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

Még-még enni nem elég


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

Gyerekjáték. Csak már nem vagyok gyerek.


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

1 Sima 1 fordított


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

Tibi most ordított


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

A család meg csak nézi


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

Apa miért olyan "crazy"


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

Modern vers 20 üzenetben


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

A malacok visítanak


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

A tehenek bőgnek


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

A kecskék mekegnek


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

A birkák bégetnek (most nem hallgatnak)


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

A kakasok kukorékolnak


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

A tyúkok meg még mindíg összapiszkítják az udvart


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

Még 1/3 tucat és talán teljes jogú leszek?


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

Már csak 1/4 tucat ....


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

1/6-od tucat és ....


----------



## Tibi1963 (2012 Február 25)

Ez a huszadik, ha jól számolta....Hurrá


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

Sokkal erősebb vagy, mint hinnéd! Mindent kibírsz, mindent elviselsz, és ha mozgósítani tudnád erőidet, egy hegyet is elhordanál, és a legnagyobb fájdalom sem roppantana össze. Igazi természeted isteni és erős. Ami gyengeség benned, az téves gondolat, rossz lelki megszokás és nem valódi érzés.


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Bárki úgy határoz, hogy az Igazság és a Tudás ítészeként útra kél, biztos lehet benne, hogy hajótörést szenved az istenek hahotájának elsöprő viharában." Albert Einstein


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Amit hétköznapi értelemben valóságnak nevezünk, az nem más, mint tudattalan tartalmaink sorssá válása. Ezért mindabból, ami velünk történik, meg lehet látni, mi lakott bennünk. A megismerés nem egyéb, mint ráismerni önmagamra életem eseményeiben: azért ilyen az életem, mert belőlem született." Müller Péter


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Aki a szerelemben be akarja biztosítani magát, hogy meg ne égesse az ujját, semmit se kockáztasson, az a leghatásosabban lehetetlenné teszi, hogy igazi tapasztalatra és mély kapcsolatra tegyen szert. A Himaláját sem lehet megmászni a moziban. A szerelem csak akkor jutalmaz meg bennünket, csak akkor hoz az életünkbe csodákat, ha komolyan vesszük, és odaadjuk magunkat neki. A szerelem nem olcsó dolog, s őrizkednünk kell attól, hogy magunk tegyük olcsóvá." Carl Gustav Jung


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Úgy érzed, hogy veled szemben egy irgalmatlanul nagy igazságtalanságot követtek el. Mi a vágyad most? 'A bosszú! Pusztuljon el, aki velem ezt tette!' Oké, itt azonban nem szabad megállni - e mögött azért van valami mélyebb vágyad is? 'Persze hogy van! Azért vágyom erre, mert így meg tudnám élni, hogy van igazság a földön!' Tehát akkor a mélyebb vágyad az, hogy biztos lehess benne: van igazság a földön! Ha ez bebizonyosodik, van-e még ennél is mélyebb vágyad? 'Ha belegondolok, van… Mert mit érek azzal, hogy van igazság a földön, ha közben nincs, aki szeret?' Akkor az, hogy szeressenek, mélyebb vágy! Ezt egyszer próbáljátok ki, mert döbbenetes felfedezésre fogtok jutni: előbb-utóbb a legrettenetesebb vágyaink is előjelet váltanak! Nincs az a pusztító érzelem, ami mögött ne lenne valami még mélyebb vágy, és a negatívum egyszer csak ne váltana pozitívumra. Ez mindig megtörténik! Kiderül, hogy az ember szívének mélyén sosincsenek pusztító, romboló indulatok – ott mindig gyönyörűségesen szép, pozitív vágyak vannak! Ez egy csoda!" Pál Feri


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Évekkel ezelőtt a fiam odajött hozzám, és azt mondta: 'Apu, van egy nagy problémám, segíts megoldani!' Ilyenkor az ember kihúzza magát – hát nem hiába vagyok pszichológus, a tizenéves fiam hozzám fordul a gondjaival! Ez nagy dolog! Meg is próbáltam valami használható megoldást ajánlani. A gyerek elgondolkodott: 'Igen apu, ez jó. De… ezért és ezért nem használható.' Hát van benne valami, mondok egy másikat. Megint ugyanaz jött: 'Igen, apu, ez is jó, de…' Ilyenkor az ember már nyel egyet. Harmadikat már nehéz, a legtöbb szülő ezt nem is vállalja. Én még egy harmadikat is vállaltam. Természetesen ugyanaz a válasz jött: 'igen, de'. Aztán a gyerek megköszönte szépen, hátat fordított, és a hátából sütött a gúny. 'Tessék! Ennyit érnek az ősök!' És én tudtam, hogy ez kell neki: bizonyíték arra, hogy mindannak, amit rólam kicsi fiú korában gondolt, a kilencven százaléka nem igaz. Hogy egy esendő ember vagyok. Neki kellenek erre a bizonyítékok, hogy önmagává tudjon válni. A szülők nagyon nehezen viselik azt a folyamatot, amikor a gyerekük szemében leértékelődnek, pedig ez elkerülhetetlen, mert azon a magas szinten, ahol a gyerek minket korábban elképzelt, nem lehet az életet leélni. Egyértelműen értékvesztésnek kell történnie, hogy ne alulról fölfelé kelljen ránk néznie, hanem egy síkban legyen a tekintetünk." Dr. Ranschburg Jenő


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Velem sincs minden rendben, veled sincs minden rendben - és ez így van rendben!" Paul Watzlawick


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"A megismerés ott kezdődik, amikor fölfedezem, hogy ebben a közös lázálomban, ebben a kollektív létrontásban én magam mennyire vagyok részes, mekkora az a gerenda, amit a saját szememben nem veszek észre. Ha csak annyit látok a világból, hogy az elvetemült és pocsék, és az emberek kétségbeejtően sötétek benne, az nem megismerés, mert saját felelősségemre nem döbbentem rá. Így aztán föl sem tudok ébredni a saját káprázatomból. Mint az őrültek az elmegyógyintézetben, meg vagyunk győződve arról, hogy valami hatalmas félreértés miatt kerültünk ide, mi, egyedül normálisak." Müller Péter


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Az ember feláldozza az egészségét, hogy pénzt keressen. Aztán feláldozza a pénzét, hogy visszaszerezze az egészségét. És mivel olyan izgatott a jövőjével kapcsolatban, hogy elfelejti élvezni a jelent, az eredmény az, hogy nem él sem a jelenben, sem a jövőben; úgy él, mintha soha nem halna meg, és aztán úgy hal meg, hogy sohasem élt igazán." Tendzin Gjaco, a XIV. Dalai Láma


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

„Mindig azt kell bizonygatni szavakban és jelszavakban, ami nincs, amiben valakinek fogyatékossága vagy hiánya van – ami van, az nem szorul igazolásra. Erre szoktam példaként felhozni azokat a férfiakat, akik állandóan a szexuális teljesítményükkel dicsekszenek társaságban, és mindenkinek arról ömlengenek, mennyire bomlanak utánuk a nők, és miféle kalandjaik vannak, voltak, lesznek. Ezektől az uraktól már harminc perc elteltével bátran meg lehet kérdezni: mióta tetszik potenciazavarokkal küzdeni?” Popper Péter


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Vannak az életünkben váratlan kegyelmi pillanatok, amikor nem tudjuk nem észrevenni, hogy ki is igazán a másik. Amikor annak látjuk őt, aki és amilyen: minden elképzelést messze felülmúló csodának. Felragyog előttünk, szép, gyönyörű, hibátlan. Bensőnkben a szívünkre öleljük, és általa szívünkre öleljük a mindenséget. Szerelmesek lettünk. Szép lesz a világ, és mi magunk is elkezdünk ragyogni. Azzal sem törődünk immár, hogy mit szólnak hozzá a többiek. Tudjuk, hogy a véleményük szerint mi nem vagyunk normálisak, de mit számít? Ráébredünk, hogy csak a boldogtalanságot tekintik norma szerintinek, hisz a normát megszabó többség az. Boldogan vagyunk abnormálisak." Biegelbauer Pál


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Mi a feltétele annak, hogy az egyik ember képes legyen valóban segíteni a másiknak? Például az, hogy nem ront neki rögtön a tanácsaival, nem mondja meg, mit kellene tennie, nem oktatja ki, nem moralizál. Ezt rettenetesen nehéz megállni, amikor valaki érzelmileg, értelmileg, erkölcsileg, világnézetileg érintve van egy helyzetben. Ilyenkor hihetetlen erővel betör az a vágy, hogy a problémát valamilyen módon megoldjuk a másik helyett. Tanácsot adva, lebeszélve, fölháborodva vagy másképpen. Holott ebben a helyzetben jó volna az erkölcsi hozzáállásunkat nem kifejezni, és egyszerűen csak befogadni azt, amit a másik érez. Nagy szükség volna arra, hogy ne akarjunk azonnal viszonyulni, átalakítani, megváltoztatni, minősíteni, ha a másikat abban szeretnénk segíteni, hogy sikerüljön eljutnia a létének a mélyéhez. A cél ugyanis jó esetben ez, nem pedig önmagunk igazolása." Pál Feri


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Akinek csak kalapácsa van, az hajlamos minden problémát szögnek látni." Abraham Maslow


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

"Gyerekkoromtól kezdve azt tapasztaltam, hogy 'mester' az, aki bennem a jobbat, a magasrendűt, az igazi énemet észreveszi. Aki bennem meglátja az Istent. Ha ez nincs meg a másikban, ha csak elvárásai vannak, akkor nem ismer engem, akármilyen nagy tudású ember. És annak én nem adom oda magam. Lelke mélyén mindenki tudja, kicsoda, és kivé kellene lennie. Egy igazi mester nem életeszményt ad neked, de nem is tanácsokat, hanem azt hozza ki belőled, ami benned van. Akár a jó edző. Jön a kisgyerek, belenéz a szemébe, és azt mondja: fiacskám, én belőled világbajnokot nevelek! Nem úgy, hogy elkezdi szuggerálni és kínozni, hanem észreveszi a szemében, és kihozza belőle. Aki ezt nem látja meg a másik szemében, az nem mester, aki pedig semmivé nem akar lenni, az nem tanítvány." Müller Péter


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Nincs az az átlátszó érv, amelyet az ember latba nem vet, ha az meggyőződése mellett szól. Ilyenkor a legerősebb ellenérvek is egyszerűen leperegnek, mivel az érzelmek erősebbek minden logikánál. Még egyébként igen intelligens, művelt és tapasztalt embereknél is valóságos vakságot figyelhetünk meg, ha olyasmiről van szó, amibe érzelmileg erőteljesen belevonódtak. Milyen gyakran tapasztaljuk, hogy egy egyszeri kellemetlen benyomás hatására sok ember rendíthetetlen hamis ítéletet fogalmaz meg, amelyet nem képes megingatni a metsző logika sem." Carl Gustav Jung


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Nincsen reménytelen helyzet, csak reményvesztett ember van. Ez pedig nagyon nagy különbség! Amikor valamelyikünk eljut oda, hogy ez a helyzet most reménytelen, az élet reménytelen, ez a kapcsolat reménytelen, azt kellene inkább mondani: álljunk csak meg, olyan hogy reménytelen, nincs! Reményvesztettség van. Én most reményvesztett vagyok, és az a kérdés, hogy mit is kezdjek ezzel. Így rögtön valamekkora szabadsághoz jutok, míg ha átélem, hogy a helyzet reménytelen, akkor minden cselekvőkészségem alábbhagy. Mert azt tudnunk kell, hogy nagyon sajátos módon a reményvesztett pillanatokban is van még lépés. Nem is egy. Nem is kettő." Pál Feri


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Mózes, Jézus, Mohamed, Pál, Buddha, Lao-Ce mind ugyanazt tanítják más és más történelmi korszakok sajátos szempontjait helyezve előtérbe, máshová téve a hangsúlyokat, más kifejezéseket kedvelve - ám a lényeg azonos. Minden nagy kultúra istene ugyanaz az Isten, csak különbözőképpen szólítják. Ahogy a Talmud írja: az Úr sok tükörben nézi magát, és mindegyikben egy másik arcát látja." Popper Péter


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Az érzelmek 'fertőzőek': ha valaki ránk mosolyog, ösztönösen visszamosolygunk rá, míg ha partnerünk maga alatt van, sokszor a mi kedvünk is elromlik. Az érzelmek 'terjednek": hangulatunk tudományos vizsgálatok szerint nemcsak az ismerőseink hangulatát befolyásolja, hanem az ismerőseink ismerőseinek a hangulatát is. Az ezt az elméletet alátámasztó kutatók eredményei szerint az alapvetően jó és az alapvetően rossz közérzetű emberek megtalálják egymást, csoportokba rendeződnek, és tartós kapcsolat alakul ki közöttük. Ha Önnek volt már olyan érzése, hogy az egyik ismerőse mintha 'gyűjtené' maga köré a boldogtalan, panaszkodó embereket, most már tudhatja: ez nem véletlen." Dr. Szondy Máté


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Minden kapcsolatom akkor romlott meg, amikor valamilyen oknál fogva megszűnt benne a tisztelet. Ha egy kapcsolat eljut idáig, akkor annak valójában vége van. Formálisan tarthat még - lélekben már nem. Ha én valakiben nem érzem a tisztelet hangját, azzal nem is tudok beszélgetni. Ha pedig én nem tudom tisztelni, az azt jelenti, hogy nem is látom őt, azt sem tudom, kihez beszélek. Tisztelet nélkül csak legázolni tudjuk a másikat." Müller Péter


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Ha a fejlődésben már kicsit előrébb járunk, akkor képessé válhatunk arra, hogy magunkat és a másikat is árnyaltan, több szempontból lássuk. Ez órási lépés a személyiségfejlődésben, és lehetünk akár negyven-, akár nyolcvanévesek, akkor se biztos, hogy itt tartunk. Ősz öregembereknél sem ritka, hogy komoly érzelmi megterhelés esetén a személyiségfejlődésnek egy alacsonyabb szintjére esnek vissza, és úgy szabadulnak meg a nyomástól, hogy 'én vagyok a jó, és te vagy a rossz, ezért most kitöltöm rajtad a haragomat'. Ha valaki az életében tapasztalt rosszal így tud csak bánni, ha nem tudja felülmúlni ezt a fekete-fehér gyermekkori mintát, akkor a megbocsátás számára lehetetlenné válik, vagy felszínes marad." Pál Feri


----------



## delamo (2012 Február 25)

‎"Az erkölcsi értékekre való nevelés nem úgy történik, hogy vesszük az értékeket a tízparancsolattól Arany Jánosig, és ezekkel tömjük a gyerek fejét. Mint Karácsony Sándor írja, a gyerek – ha elég jó állapotban van –, undorodni fog ettől, 'letokolja', és idővel 'kiokádja' magából. Ha viszont nincs jó állapotban, ezzel kifejezetten rongáljuk, depresszióssá tesszük és dezorientáljuk őt. Ugyanakkor, ha élményt szerzünk neki értékes dolgokkal, például megismertetjük a Biblia érdekes történeteivel, a gyerek ámultan hallgatja, és anélkül, hogy levonná a tanulságot, a kép beleég. Ezek a történetek ugyanis nagyon sokat mondanak neki az erkölcsi világrendről, a bennünk élő törvényről. Bőven elég tehát őt képekben tájékoztatni – és ez az egyedül hatékony. A 'nevelő célzat' ront! 'Man merkt den Absicht, und wird verstimmt!' – mondja Goethe. Az ember megérzi a szándékoltságot – a nevelő célzatot –, és lehangolódik." Dr. Vekerdy Tamás


----------



## wmiki (2012 Február 26)

Hotfile-ról és más szerverekről nagyon sok anyagot töröltek (


----------



## wmiki (2012 Február 26)

Ez már a világvége előszele ((


----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)

abc


----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)

valamiért nem tudok mellékletet csatolni


----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)

pedig vannak kidolgozott feladatlapjaim első osztályosoknak


----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)

harmadikosoknak, negyedikeseknek


----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)

majd még próbálkozom


----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)

a feltöltéssel


----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)




----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)

már csak 6 hozzászólás kell


----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)

1


----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)

2


----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)

3


----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)

4


----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)

5


----------



## pinkike (2012 Február 26)

megvan


----------



## fxjoco (2012 Február 26)

1


----------



## fxjoco (2012 Február 26)

2


----------



## fxjoco (2012 Február 26)

nekem mar csak 18


----------



## fxjoco (2012 Február 26)

16


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Február 26)

Hm... érdekes... de végülis...


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Február 26)

Majdcsak meglesz a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Február 26)

rétipipitér


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Február 26)

Most akkor... elvileg...


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

koszike


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

a


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

b


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

c


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

d


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

xd


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

g


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

h


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

l


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

m


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

å


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

rajosan


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

na remelem megvan må 20


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

o


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

:d


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

n


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

h


----------



## bazsa19 (2012 Február 26)

v


----------



## dudu137 (2012 Február 26)

Egy idő után megtanulod a finom különbségtételt
a kézfogás és az önfeladás között.
És megtanulod, hogy a vonzalom nem azonos
a szerelemmel és a társaság a biztonsággal.
És kezded megérteni, hogy a csók nem pecsét
és a bók nem esküszó.


----------



## dudu137 (2012 Február 26)

És hozzászoksz, hogy emelt fővel és nyitott szemmel fogadd a vereséget, a felnőtt méltóságával,
nem pedig a gyermek kétségbeesésével.
És belejössz, hogy minden tervedet a mára alapozd,
mert a holnap talaja túl ingatag ehhez.
Egy idő után kitapasztalod, hogy még a
napsugár is éget, ha túl sokáig ér.


----------



## dudu137 (2012 Február 26)

Műveld hát saját kertecskédet,
magad ékesítsd fel a lelked,
ne mástól várd, hogy virágot hozzon neked.
És tanuld meg, hogy valóban nagyon sokat kibírsz.
Hogy valóban erős vagy.
És valóban értékes.


----------



## dudu137 (2012 Február 26)

"Kicsit több békesség, jóság, szelídség. Kevesebb viszály, irígység. Kicsit több igazság úton-útfélen. Kicsit több segítség bajban veszélyben. Kicsit több "mi" és kevesebb "én". Kicsit több erő és remény....És sokkal több virág az élet útjára mert a sírokon már hiába!"


----------



## dudu137 (2012 Február 26)

Manapság már nincs szükség fazekasokra... Köcsögök már maguktól is teremnek... )


----------



## dudu137 (2012 Február 26)

A negatív gondolkodás határt szab a teljesítménynek. Ha viszont ezt megfordítjuk, akkor a lehetetlen hirtelen nagyon is elérhetővé válik.


----------



## dudu137 (2012 Február 26)

Két rendőr ül az érettségi tanterem előtt, mire az egyik: - Meg fogok bukni! Mire a másik: - Á, dehogy, ne pánikolj! - De! Biztos, hogy matekból megbukom! - Matekból? De hát mi rendőrnek készülünk, és azoknak csak összeadni, meg kivonni kell! - Ez világos, de nem értem, hogy 5-7+2 miért 0. - Na, figyelj, elmagyarázom! Van 5 ember a buszon, leszáll 7, mennyinek kell felszállnia, hogy ne legyen a buszon senki?


----------



## dudu137 (2012 Február 26)

Szerelmespár az ágyban. Egyszer megszólal a telefon. A nő veszi fel:
- Igen? Rendben van. Szia!
- Ki volt az? - kérdi a férfi.
- Csak a férjem. De nincs semmi baj, veled ment tekézni..


----------



## dudu137 (2012 Február 26)

A munkahely akár a sakk. Alacsonyabb beosztásban járhatsz gyalog és csupa paraszt vesz körül. Ha meg előléptetnek, akkor mindenki téged akar leütni


----------



## wmiki (2012 Február 26)

már 15


----------



## wmiki (2012 Február 26)

Napfényes receptek III.
Tepertő jellegű krém
10 dkg. szezámmag (40%), 15 dkg. napraforgómag (60%), 1-2 ek. hidegen sajtolt olaj, tengeri só

Mindkét mag felét (20+30%) világos színűre pirítjuk.
Hagyjuk kihűlni, majd a nyers magokkal együtt nagyon finomra daráljuk.
Hidegen sajtolt olajjal alaposan elkeverjük (kihagyható).
A port keverhetjük répa vagy sajt-krémmel, ízesíthetjük fokhagymával, pirospaprikával.




Répakrém:
4 db répát lereszelni
megsózni
2 kanál szűz olajat megmelegíteni
reszeléket beleszórni
fedő alatt párolni 10 percet
egy marék bazsalikomot beleszórni
még 10 perc párolás

egy zacskó napraforgómagot olaj nélkül megpirítani
5 perc után kivenni
ledarálni

fenti kettőt összeönteni és 3 dl forró vizet beleönteni

összekeverni az egészet
üvegbe tenni, lezárni

Répa reszelve, bele lábasba, hozzá só, rá olaj, rá fedő. Addig párolni, míg megpuhul, + kicsi fokhagyma, bazsalikom. Külön megpirítani a napraforgómagot, utána megőrölni kávédarálón, bele a párolt répába, rá annyi forró vizet (0,5L), hogy még pépes maradjon, majd egy-két perc főzés után kicsit botmixerrel piszkálni, és üvegbe tenni.


----------



## wmiki (2012 Február 26)

Custom Decks

To use your own deck images in TarotBot is easy. Simply mount your android device to a computer via USB and copy your images into a folder named “tarotbot.custom”. Then choose options from the bottom of the menu and switch “USE DEFAULT DECK” to “USE CUSTOM DECK” by tapping.

The image files must be named properly and your device must be able to handle them for the software to pick them up and use them without crashing. Generally any card shaped images 520-1024 pixels tall will work, square or round images may need to be smaller. For the spread view and deck browser you will need an additional image sized 180-250 pixels tall.

*** Orphalese tarot users can now use decks from Orphalese just place them into the tarotbot.custom folder ***

as of version 2.5 you can also use multiple decks: when copying images to the phone name the folder you place the images in and edit the custom folder name to access alternate custom decks

thanks to +Geoffrey Wilfart for the inspiration and help

Image naming should be as follows: (thumbnails are the same but end with “_th.jpg”)
trumps_01.jpg
trumps_02.jpg
trumps_03.jpg
trumps_04.jpg
trumps_05.jpg
trumps_06.jpg
trumps_07.jpg
trumps_08.jpg
trumps_09.jpg
trumps_10.jpg
trumps_11.jpg
trumps_12.jpg
trumps_13.jpg
trumps_14.jpg
trumps_15.jpg
trumps_16.jpg
trumps_17.jpg
trumps_18.jpg
trumps_19.jpg
trumps_20.jpg
trumps_21.jpg
trumps_22.jpg

wands_01.jpg
wands_02.jpg
wands_03.jpg
wands_04.jpg
wands_05.jpg
wands_06.jpg
wands_07.jpg
wands_08.jpg
wands_09.jpg
wands_10.jpg
wands_page.jpg
wands_knight.jpg
wands_queen.jpg
wands_king.jpg

cups_01.jpg
cups_02.jpg
cups_03.jpg
cups_04.jpg
cups_05.jpg
cups_06.jpg
cups_07.jpg
cups_08.jpg
cups_09.jpg
cups_10.jpg
cups_page.jpg
cups_knight.jpg
cups_queen.jpg
cups_king.jpg

swords_01.jpg
swords_02.jpg
swords_03.jpg
swords_04.jpg
swords_05.jpg
swords_06.jpg
swords_07.jpg
swords_08.jpg
swords_09.jpg
swords_10.jpg
swords_page.jpg
swords_knight.jpg
swords_queen.jpg
swords_king.jpg

pent_01.jpg
pent_02.jpg
pent_03.jpg
pent_04.jpg
pent_05.jpg
pent_06.jpg
pent_07.jpg
pent_08.jpg
pent_09.jpg
pent_10.jpg
pent_page.jpg
pent_knight.jpg
pent_queen.jpg
pent_king.jpg
Share

Comments (27)

#1 written by MercuryPDX
about 1 year ago
Reply Quote

Is “The Fool” trumps_01.jpg or trumps_22.jpg?
#2 written by MercuryPDX
about 1 year ago
Reply Quote

It’s trumps_01.jpg. 
Newly scanned deck “installed” perfectly, however it still uses the default deck for Card of the Day Widget.


----------



## Fannulika (2012 Február 26)

A kísértés hosszan nyomja a csengőt, de a lehetőség csak egyszer kopogtat.


----------



## Fannulika (2012 Február 26)

Fordult a Föld, hogy közelebb kerüljünk, 
Megfordult maga körül felénk, 
Mígnem álmában összehozott minket.
21 gramm c. film


----------



## pilma (2012 Február 26)

Móricka dobol a padon.
- Miért dobolsz Móricka?
- Elijesztem az oroszlánokat.
- De hisz itt nincs oroszlán.
- Na, látja! Ugye milyen jó módszer?


----------



## pilma (2012 Február 26)

Széttéplek, mint etióp gyerek a segélycsomagot!


----------



## pilma (2012 Február 26)

Először utazik a székely bácsi a repülőn. Kérdezi a stewardestől:
- Mondja kedves, aztán van-e itt elég ejtőernyő mindenkinek?
- Nagyon ritka, hogy egy repülő lezuhanna, így mi nem tartunk ejtőernyőt!
- Hát a hajók is ritkán süllyednek el, aztán ott mégis mindig van mentőcsónak... pedig gondolom úszni többen tudnak, mint repülni!


----------



## pilma (2012 Február 26)

Öreg székely bácsi megy az országúton, egyszer csak megáll melette egy Mercedes, kihajolnak az ablakon és megkérdezik a bácsit:
- Hány lóerős a szekér, papa?
- Kettő, hát a tied?
- 320 - mondja a sofőr és nagy gázt adva elhúz.
Pár kilométerrel arrébb az öreg látja, hogy a Mercedes nekiment egy fának. Erre gúnyosan így szól:
- Mi van fiam, szétszaladt a ménes?


----------



## e.dina (2012 Február 26)




----------



## pilma (2012 Február 26)

Két barát beszélget:
- Képzeld, a doktor azt mondta, ha nem mondok le a szexről, hamarosan meghalok.
- Hogy-hogy?
- A felesége a szeretőm.


----------



## pilma (2012 Február 26)

- Jean, a konyhakést!
- Mi célból, uram?
- Acélból...


----------



## pilma (2012 Február 26)

- Mibe bolondult bele az öreg indián?
- ???
- El akarta dobni a régi bumerángját.


----------



## pilma (2012 Február 26)

A "vegetáriánus" egy ősi indián szó.
Jelentése: "rossz vadász".


----------



## pilma (2012 Február 26)

A rendőr áll kint a szakadó esőben, és a felesége által csomagolt szendvicset eszi. A kollegák döbbenten nézik:
- Józsi, miért nem jössz be ide az őrszobára enni?
- Azt mondta az asszony, akkor egyek, amikor jólesik.


----------



## pilma (2012 Február 26)




----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

trallala


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

"Gondolkodni annyi, mint visszhangot verni." Murakami Haruki


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

"Vallom azonban a bölcsességet is: harcom nem megy túl a józanság vonalán: magamban is érzem, ami ellen küzdök s tudom, hogy minden rombolás engem rombol. Nem is rombolni akarok, inkább építeni: az ész halkan hasson a tényekre, mint a delej: nem ellensége az erőknek, hanem egy erő a többi közt, együtt építve velük. Az erők a múlt, az ész a jövő: egymásba kapaszkodó fogaskerék." Babits Mihály


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

"Hogyan adhatnék
választ, mikor a kérdést
is csak keresem?"
Fodor Ákos


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

"Aki nem anyai szív mellett nőtt fel, aki nem a feleség szíve melege mellett éli az életét, aki a maga szívére nem ölelhet gyermeket, aki nem halna meg senkiért, hogy megmentse, az olyan ember élete nem teljes. Mintha olyan országban élne, amelynek nincsen Napja." Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

"A teljes élet a családos élet: a fészek. Akinek nincs családja, csak fél életet él: mindholtáig hiányzik neki valami." Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

- Mi ez a nevetés, Jean?
- Derül az ég, uram.


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

- Mászik a kaktusz, Jean?
- Nem, uram.
- Akkor én egy sündisznót öntöztem meg.


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

- Jean, mi volt ez a lövés?
- A szomszéd állam uralkodója érkezett hazánkba.
- És mondja, mi volt ez a második lövés?
- Valószínűleg elsőre nem találták el, uram.


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

- Attól tartok, Jean, hogy a cipőm nagyon neveletlen.
- Miből gondolja, uram?
- Abból, hogy állandóan rám ölti a nyelvét.


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

Aki túlságosan szereti a virágot, az még rossz ember is lehet.


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

Csupán akarni kell, hogy sikerüljön, hogy ne sikerüljön.


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

Aki nyert, az mer.


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

Sakkozni bokszolókkal, bokszolni sakkozókkal szeretek.


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

Ha teljesen mindegy, válaszd azt, amelyik jobban mindegy.


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

Mi a különbség a bicikli és a menyasszony között?
- A bicikliről előbb leszállnak, aztán pumpálják, míg a menyasszonyra előbb felszállnak, és utána pumpálják.


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

A nyuszika már régen látta a rókát, és elindul, hogy meglátogassa. Odafelé azon gondolkozik, hogy hogyan is szólítsa: - Róka elvtárs? - azok az idök már elmúltak. - Róka úr? - urazza őt a fene. - Róka koma? - a farkasnak komája, nem nekem. - Egyszerűen lerókázom.


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

Egy fiú egy elragadó lányt visz autókirándulásra. Már órák óta kocsikáznak, mikor a fiú egy elhagyattott helyen megáll. Hiába próbálja megcsókolni a lányt, az hidegen elutasítja:
- Ne is próbálozz! Én tisztességes lány vagyok, és az is akarok maradni.
- És ezt most mondod, tíz liter benzin után?


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

- Az a baj, doktor úr, hogy nem tudok elaludni még altatóval sem.
- Próbáljon meg számolni villanyoltás után. Ez néha hat.
- Nálam nem. Már kísérleteztem vele.
- És mi volt az erdmény?
- Mikor egymillió-száztizenhatezer-kilencszáznyolcvanhatnál tartottam, a feleségem lerántotta rólam a paplant, hogy keljek fel, mert elkésem a gyárból.


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

Két autó összeütközik. A vezetők egymást szidják:
- Maga vak?
- Már hogy lennék vak, hiszen eltaláltam magát!


----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)




----------



## cnjani (2012 Február 26)

21


----------



## wmiki (2012 Február 27)

22 hangtál


----------



## mazsieszter (2012 Február 27)

17 ....


----------



## edpiri (2012 Február 27)

*Hurrá!!!*

Huráá sikerült


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

1


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

2


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

3


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

4


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

5


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

six


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

7


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

8


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

9


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

10


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

11:grin:


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

12


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

13


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

14


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

15


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

16


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

17


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

18


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

19


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

20


----------



## 01qay (2012 Február 27)

21


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

1


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

2


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

3


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

4


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

5


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

6


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

7


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

8


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

9


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

10


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

11


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

12


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

13


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

14


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

15


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

16


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

17


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

18


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

19


----------



## -Freyja- (2012 Február 27)

20


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

második


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

Élj úgy, hogy ne vegyenek észre ott, ahol vagy, de hiányozz onnan, ahonnan eljöttél.


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

negyedik


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

hatodik


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

nyolcadik


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

tííííííííííz


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

tizenkettő


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

tizenegy


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

*Ki mint veti ágyát, úgy alussza álmát.*


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

rózsa


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

*You will sleep as you make your bad.*


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

tulipán


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

harangvirág


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

ibolya


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

margaréta


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

*Addig jár a korsó a kútra, amig el nem törik.*


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

viola


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

dália


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

*If the pitcher goes to the weel often, finally it brakes. 
(If you constantly take the risk, you will finally be in trouble.) *


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

hóvirág


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

gyöngyvirág


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

szarkaláb


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

*Hamarabb utolérni a hazug embert, mint a sánta kutyát.

*


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

kökörcsin


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

nárcisz


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

*
It is easier to catch a liar than a lame dog. *


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

*Ki a kicsit nem becsüli, a nagyot nem érdemli.*


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

jácint


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

*
If you don't cherish the little, you don't deserve the more.. *


----------



## káldóvoda (2012 Február 27)

tőzike


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

*Ki mint vet úgy arat.

*


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

We reap as we sow.


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

13


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

Ne fesd az ördögöt a falra, mert megjelenik.


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

*
* If you draw the devil to the wall, it will appear.


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

15


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

*
Aki korpa közé keveredik azt megeszik a disznók.

*


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

Who gets mixed up with bran will be eaten by pigs.


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

Ha eső nem lesz buli lesz, ha lesz nem lesz.


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

Láttam szőrös hörcsögöt. Éppen szörpöt szörcsögött. Ha a hörcsög szörpöt szörcsög rátörnek a hörcsög görcsök.


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

16


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

Legkedvesebb megegészségesedésedre!


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

A moszkvicsslusszkulcs egy luxusszükséglet.


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

Kedves megegészségesedésetekre!


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

Piros csíkos cinkcsészében cukros csirkecomb.


----------



## MamikoLi (2012 Február 27)

Öt török öt görögöt dögönyöz örökös örömök között.


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

17


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

18


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

19


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

20


----------



## Juhy81 (2012 Február 27)

xx


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

szárad a darázs --- visszafele olvasva is ugyan az


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

az álom szívünk vágya!


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

láttam szőrős hörcsögöt szirup szörpöt szörcsögött


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

kékforrás


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

afjadfd


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

pte


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

delta forever


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

abcd


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

géza kék az ég---- visszafelis


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

Ahhoz hogy lásd a szivárványt, végig kell nézned az esőt!"


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

"A jó barátok nem engedik hogy hülyeséget csináljunk... - egyedül!!"


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

igen élt egy gyöngyhaju lány


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

hétvégén a kiskocsmába bemegyek egy laza kis piára 
delta delta


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

pár kör után mindenki boldog


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

fábol vakarika, fűből füstkarika?


----------



## trabi88 (2012 Február 27)

mit iszunk mit iszunk??-- B. beee


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

Köszönöm...


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

,, Aki önmagát szereti, a világmindenséget és embertársait sem gyűlöli. Aki értékeli önmagát, az másban is sok-sok értéket talál."


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

„Nincs, ami többet érne, mint az életünk, és amit belőle csinálni tudunk és merünk!”


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

Végre, egy használható ötlet... Már majdnem feladtam.


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

"A jó barát az az ember, aki az emberiség azon részéhez tartozik, akivel emberi módon tudunk viselkedni." George Santayana


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

"Nagyra becsülöm azt a barátom, aki időt talál számomra a naptárában, de még jobban szeretem azt, aki elő sem veszi a naptárát, ha rólam van szó." (Robert Brault)


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

A végtelenhez mérve nem is létezünk. A csillagévek óráin egy perc az életünk. Az ember önmagában semmit sem ér, ha nincs barátunk, elvisz a szél!


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

"Az igaz barát a kezedet fogja, és a szívedet simítja." (Gabriel García Márquez)


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

Sosem lesznek barátaid, ha hibátlan embereket keresel.


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

„A barátság sohasem felejt. Éppen ez a csodálatos benne.” (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

A barátom csendes angyal, újra megtanít repülni, ha a szárnyaim már nem emlékeznének, hogyan kell.


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

A szerelem vak, a barátság csak becsukja a szemét!


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

DAL AZ IMÁDSÁGRÓL.

Nem az az imádság,
Amit annak hívnak,
Amit az iskolás könyvek
Lapjain tanítnak.

Nem az az imádság,
Amit így neveznek,
Mikor sok-sok ájtatos szót
Olvasóra szednek.

Óh más az imádság,
Lélek az és élet...
Nem kedveli Isten a sok
Hasztalan beszédet!

- Ha igazsággal jársz
Teljes életedbe',
S becsületes munkássággal
Töltöd a helyed be.

Ha az elhagyotthoz
Hajlasz a szíveddel,
S könnyes képét felszárítod
Édes szeretettel.

Ha minden emberben
Csak az embert nézed,
S bármilyen koldus megérzi
A testvériséged;

Ha nem gyűlölködtél,
Csak megbocsátottál:
- Föl van írva az Istennél,
Hogy jól imádkoztál!


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

Szabolcska Mihály: EGY ELJEGYZÉSI HÍRRE.

(Tanácsok egy fiatal barátomnak.)

Mielőtt elvennéd, akit kiszemeltél,
Tapogass jól végig a szívén, a lelkén.
Nézd ki a szeméből, tud-e álmodozni?
S szokott-e patyolat ágyán imádkozni?

Ha a mezőn jártok: kap-é a virágon?
Megáll-e a szeme a vadrózsaszálon?
Fitymálva, kicsinylőn nem mondja-e rájok,
Hogy csak az aloék az igaz virágok!

Ha jártok az utcák nagy forgatagába
És nyújtja felétek kis kezét az árva:
Vet-é legalább rá, szíve melegéből,
Egy szánó pillantást szépséges szeméből?

...Adj dalt a kezébe, gyöngytiszta sorokbul,
Amelytől a szívünk érzése kicsordul.
Amelytől az ember mintha jobbá lenne:
- Meg tudja-e lelkét füröszteni benne?

S míg beszélsz előtte az édes anyádról,
Egyszerű, parasztos, nádas hajlékáról,
Oda húzó szíved minden melegével:
- Gyönyörű kis fejét nem fordítja-é el?

Óh mert ha a szívét helyén nem találnád:
Hasztalan számítod minden gazdagságát,
Hasztalan álmodnád a leggyönyörűbbnek,
- Küld neki vissza az aranyjegygyűrűdet


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

Megeshet, hogy állandóan csak arra gondolsz, akire legszívesebben egyáltalán nem gondolnál. (...) Tedd meg a megbocsátáshoz vezető első lépést; szabadulj ki múltad szorításából. Röpítsd magad a jelenbe.
Stephanie Dowrick


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

A megbocsátás olyan, mint egy kétsávos út: amikor megbocsátunk valakinek, magunknak is megbocsátunk.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

Ha (...) Krisztus nem mondta volna el a Hegyi beszédet, a könyörületről és megbánásról szóló üzenetével, akkor nem akarnék emberi lény lenni. 
Inkább lennék csörgőkígyó.
Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

Istent nem érdekli, hogy ki voltál, csak az, hogy ki vagy!


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

Bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## boticsello (2012 Február 27)

Kösz, mindenért.....


----------



## prodigy8 (2012 Február 27)

KÖszi ez hasznos tanácsok.


----------



## alma-ata (2012 Február 28)

Köszi szépen


----------



## alma-ata (2012 Február 28)

Hasznos volt


----------



## alma-ata (2012 Február 28)

Alakul...


----------



## alma-ata (2012 Február 28)

már 17


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

Az nem semmi!


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

Nekem is el kéne kezdeni...


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

Talán így is teszek!


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

De hiszen ezzel már el is kezdtem!


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

Vagy inkább ezzel. Jó lenne ezzel kezdeni, de..


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

Túl vagyok már a szükségesnek a negyedén. Az már mégis valami, így nem lenne túl hiteles.


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

Azt hiszem kipróbálom a szmájlikat itt oldalt. biztos vannak nagyon szépek is közöttük.


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)




----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

Ez nem rossz. de mitől kék a feje?


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

Mondjuk ennek meg sárga:


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)




----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

Meg egy csomó másiknak.


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

A sárgák erős többségben vannak.


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

Bár akad itt szürke is. Mindjárt mutatom.


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

:656:


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

Bár most, hogy jobban körülnéztem, akad itt sok minden. Megkeresem a kedvencemet.


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

:0:


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

Ez például szép színes.


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

Lassan abba kell hagynom, mert a végén még túlteljesítek. Azért keresek valami szépet a végére.


----------



## Respen (2012 Február 28)

:..:


----------



## edpiri (2012 Február 28)

Köszönöm az utban igazitás!


----------



## edpiri (2012 Február 28)

Igyekszem betartani a szabályokat


----------



## edpiri (2012 Február 28)

örvendek,hogy rátaláltam erre a honlapra


----------



## edpiri (2012 Február 28)

szeretnék aktivnak maradni


----------



## edpiri (2012 Február 28)

hideg van


----------



## edpiri (2012 Február 28)

Székelyudvarhely


----------



## edpiri (2012 Február 28)

erdély


----------



## edpiri (2012 Február 28)

majd a többit holnap


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

2


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

4


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

ja, csak 3


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

6


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

8


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

14


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

a


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

b


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

c


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

d


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

e


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

f


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

g


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

h


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

i


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

j


----------



## Juci70 (2012 Február 28)

Próbálkozom!


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

k


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

l


----------



## Juci70 (2012 Február 28)

15


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

m


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

n


----------



## Juci70 (2012 Február 28)

16


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

o


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

p


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

q


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

r


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

s


----------



## Juci70 (2012 Február 28)

17


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

t


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

u


----------



## Juci70 (2012 Február 28)

18


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

v


----------



## Malinga11 (2012 Február 28)

z


----------



## Juci70 (2012 Február 28)

19


----------



## Juci70 (2012 Február 28)

20


----------



## Juci70 (2012 Február 28)

végre


----------



## yuliya (2012 Február 29)

hát nagyon köszönöm, de addig szereztem ez a 20 szolást, már nem volt szüksége az a fontos letöltésre, mert iskolába kellet volna, de már nem kell....miért nem lehet ezeket nélkül is müködni?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## edpiri (2012 Február 29)

ne add fel a reményt mert van mególdás


----------



## edpiri (2012 Február 29)

amit holnap megtehetsz nehogy megtedd ma)


----------



## edpiri (2012 Február 29)




----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

1


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

2


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

3


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

4


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

5


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

6


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

7


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

8


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

9


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

10


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

11


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

12


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

13


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

14


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

15


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

16


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

17


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

18


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

19


----------



## sommmma (2012 Február 29)

20. Kész, köszi!


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

*Kezdés*

1


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

*2*

2


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

*3*

3


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

*4*

4


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

*5*

5


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

6


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

7


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

8


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

9


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

10 - a fele megvan


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

11


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

12


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

13


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

14


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

15


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

16


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

17


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

18


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

19


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

20


----------



## pezsgo2 (2012 Február 29)

21 a ráadás


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

egy


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

ketto


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

harom


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

negy


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

ot


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

hat


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

het


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

nyolc


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

kilenc


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

tiz


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

tizenegy


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

tizenketto


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

tizenharom


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

tizennegy


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

tizenot


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

tizenhat


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

tizenhet


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

tizennyolc


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

tizenkilenc


----------



## agar007 (2012 Február 29)

husz


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

Sziasztok !!!


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

Elég


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

érdekes


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

ez


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

a


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

20


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

hozzászólás


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

utáni


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

korlátok


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

nélküli


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

fórumhasználat


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

de


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

a fórumot


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

előzetesen


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

átböngészve


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

teljes


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

mértékben


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

megéri


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

ezt


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

a kis


----------



## pallerr (2012 Február 29)

fáradságot !!!!!!!!!   És több is lett eggyel mint kellene.


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

Sziasztok!
Már régebben regisztráltam, de még csak most írom a hozzászólásaimat


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

mizujs?


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

remélem sok érdekeset találok itt


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

még csak 3-nál tartok


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

ez van


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

még mindig kell 15


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

14


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

13


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

12


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

11


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

bocs még kell 10


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

9


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

8


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

7


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

6


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

5


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

4


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

3


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

2


----------



## cica11 (2012 Március 1)

1!! Köszönöm a türelmet!!


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

20


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

19


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

18 éves ma Justin Bieber


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

17 éve halt meg Jackie Holmes autóversenyző.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

A 16 évre nem tudok most épp semmit...


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

15 éve halt meg Barényi Béla magyar származású osztrák mérnök, feltaláló.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

Holnap lesz 14 éve, hogy a Galileo űrszonda adatokat küldött a Jupiter Európé holdjáról, amelyekből kiderült, hogy a jég-kérge alatt folyékony óceán található.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

13 éve halt meg Kuczka Péter magyar író.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

12 éve alakult meg a 30Y.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

11 éve történt 9/11.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

10 éve Brazília lett a foci világbajnok (ötödszörre).


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

9 éve alakult a Kárpátia zenekar.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

8 éve csatlakozott Magyarország az EUhoz.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

7 éve Bush ismét megkezdi elnöki terminusát.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

6 éve volt a Bartók-emlékév, a világhírű zeneszerző születésének 125. évfordulóján. A Magyar Rádió MR3-Bartók Rádió adóján összes zenekari művét bemutató sorozat hangzik el.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

5 éve Kimi Räikkönen finn autóversenyző 110 ponttal, vetélytársait 1 ponttal megelőzve megnyeri a 2007. évi Forma-1-es világbajnokságot.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

4 éve jött ki a GTA IV.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

3 éve: Jenson Button a 2009-es Formula 1-es szezon világbajnoka. A Brawn GP F1-es csapat történelmet írt mert debütáló évében megszerezte a konstruktőri és az egyéni világbajnoki címet is.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

2 éve, 2010et az ENSZ az Ifjúság Nemzetközi Évének nyilvánította.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

Pont 1 éve polgárháborúvá fajult a líbiai felkelés.


----------



## Zsofi131 (2012 Március 1)

És ma Március 1. van süt a nap és várjuk az esőt. Köszönöm a türelmet !


----------



## tneivett (2012 Március 1)

Köszi szépen a tanácsot!


----------



## Nancybaba (2012 Március 1)

Köffi ^^


----------



## .Barbus. (2012 Március 1)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## .Barbus. (2012 Március 1)

Sok érdekes dolgot talál rajta az ember


----------



## .Barbus. (2012 Március 1)




----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

9


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

nem lenne elég 10?


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

11


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

12 - 2012


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

Lénárd Fülöp F 1905


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

Bárány Róbert O 1914


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

Zsigmondy Richárd Kémia 1925


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

Szent-Györgyi Albert Orvosi 1937


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

Hevesy György Kémia 1943


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

Békésy György O 1961


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

Wigner Jenô F 1963


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

Gábor Dénes F 1971


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

Wiesel, Elie B 1986


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

Polanyi, John C. K 1986


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

Oláh György K 1994


----------



## vszabor (2012 Március 2)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

asd


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

Mit irjak?


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

hello


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

Már csak 17


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

16


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

14 még


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

14


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

13


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

12


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

*olvasás*

olvasás


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

11


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

10


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

*1*

1


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

*2*

2


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

9


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

8


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

7


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

6


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

Remélem ez már az eső!


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

5


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

4


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

A második.


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

3


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

3


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

*4*

4


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

2


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

Harmadik.


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

1


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

4


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

5


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

5


----------



## boldog65 (2012 Március 2)

0


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

6:d


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

6


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

7


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

Észrevettem. Kétszer írtam a 6-ot, kimaradt a 7. De ez már a 8!


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

8


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

9kiss


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

9


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

10


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

11


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

10


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

12


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

13-1


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

13!!!


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

11


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

14


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

15:0:


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

12


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

16:..:


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

13


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

17


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

18. Mindjárt vége...


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

14


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

19 :33:


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

20:4:


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

15


----------



## némethnéhajni (2012 Március 2)

Ráadás ://:


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

16


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

17


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

18


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

19


----------



## corkone116 (2012 Március 2)

20


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

*a*

a


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

2


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

3


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

4


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

5


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

6


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

7


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

8


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

9


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

10


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

11


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

12


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

13


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

14


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

15


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

16


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

17


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

18


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

19


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

20


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

21


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

twenty


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

twentyone


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

twentytwo


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

twenty three


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

twentyfour


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

twentyfive


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

twentysix


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

twentyseven


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

twentyeight


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

twentynine


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

thirty


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

van itt valaki?31


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

senki 32


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

thirty three


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

omg it's thirty four


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

twenty five azaz 35


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

asd előzőbe thirty, mindegy 36


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

harminc hééét


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

harminc nyolc. thirty eight


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

harminckilenc^^ thirtynine


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

fourty )) omg


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

három, már elfelejtettem hogyan volt


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

négy, hát nem is tudom


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

öt, hasad a pad


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

hat, hát hogy is volt?


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

hét, jól elbeszélek én


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

nyolc, hova tuntel? hmm?


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

kilenc, jol megvagyok én


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

tíz, hát ez de izgalmas


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

tizenegy, még mindig jol elbeszélek


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

tizenkettő, megérett a meggy


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

tizenhárom, hova lettel?


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 3)

tizennégy, jo elvagyok magamban


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

ja igen


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

nagyon szép


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

foltocs írta:


> ja igen





virita írta:


> "És érezzék egy kézfogásból rólad?
> hogy jót akarsz és te is tiszta jó vagy.
> S egy tekintetük elhitesse véled,
> Szép dologért élsz és érdemes élned." (Váci Mihály)


 nagyon szép


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

```

```


```

```



foltocs írta:


> ja igen





virita írta:


> "És érezzék egy kézfogásból rólad?
> hogy jót akarsz és te is tiszta jó vagy.
> S egy tekintetük elhitesse véled,
> Szép dologért élsz és érdemes élned." (Váci Mihály)


 nagyon szép


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

Egy anya sohasem gőgös vagy elbizakodott,mert tudja, hogy az iskolaigazgató bármikor telefonálhat, hogy a csemetéje lehajította a poroltót a másodikról ( MARY KAY BLAKELY )


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

jozsikatuning írta:


>


ja


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

Köszi szépen a jó tanácsot


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

Nagyon jo


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

nagyon jó


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

helló


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

78


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

54


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

szia


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

9


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

miki


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

mert


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

56


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

12


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

jön a hat


----------



## foltocs (2012 Március 3)

ez szép


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

1


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

2


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

3


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

4


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

5


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

6


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

7


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

8


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

9


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

10


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

11


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

12


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

13


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

14


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

15


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

16


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

17


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

18


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

19


----------



## Mallorion (2012 Március 3)

20


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

1


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

2


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

3


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

4


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

5


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

6


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

7


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

8


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

9


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

10


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

11


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

12


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

13


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

14


----------



## Anna.Zs (2012 Március 3)

köszönjük


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

15


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

16


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

17


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

18


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

19


----------



## rgergo87 (2012 Március 3)

20


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

*Bolyongó*

Nagyon elveszettnek érzem magam. Nem igazán tudok kiigazodni


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

Még meg kell tanulnom, hogyan működik ez az egész


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

Már nem először futokneki


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

De most megpróbálom végigcsinálni


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

Remélem, sikerül


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

Jó pap hóttig tanul


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

Jer, jer kikelet!


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

Seprűzd ki a hideget!


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

Ereszd be a meleget,


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

Dideregtünk eleget!


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

Tavaszi szél vizet áraszt


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

Virágom, virágom


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

Minen madár társat választ


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

minden madár társat válszt


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

hát én immár kit válasszak


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

te engemet


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

én tégedet


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

Már csak egy


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 3)

És kész?


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

Ha elértétek *a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra*
türelmi idő, *a fórum összes szolgálatát igénybe tudjátok venni.*


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

*Ami még fontos:*
*A beírt üzenet nem tartalmazhat linket és Email címet ! *


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

Így offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, *amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Én az offolások számát szeretném ha gyűjtenék és statisztikáznák a név alatt
Mellé kiírva hány darabnál jön felfüggesztés


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

Én az offolások számát szeretném ha gyűjtenék és statisztikáznák a név alatt
Mellé kiírva hány darabnál jön felfüggesztés


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

kevés a hozzászólási felvételi szabály


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

Mát ezt egyszer közreadtam:
_Ámdám dénusz
Szórakaténusz
Szóraka tike tuka
Ala bala bambuszka
Vigyen el a krampuszka


Éni- péni jupi néni
Effer-geffer gumi néni
Iszlipó,iszlipó
Te vagy a fogó

Ec pec kimehetsz 
Holnapután bejöhetsz
Cérnára cinegére
Ugorj cica az egérre
Fuss! 




_


----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 4)

"Ha az élet adott neked egy citromot, csavard ki, és nyiss egy limonádéstandot." /Douglas Pagels/


----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 4)

"Az élet nem habostorta. Vagy ha mégis az, biztosan romlott." /John Caldwell/


----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 4)

„ Hogy milyen hosszú legyen az ember lába? Pont annyira hosszú, hogy elérje a földet. ” /J.D. Salinger/


----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 4)

„ A boldogság titka: jó egészség és rossz memória. ” /Ingrid Bergman/


----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 4)

„ Sose vitatkozz a vacsoraasztalnál! Aki nem éhes, mindig az arat győzelmet a vitában. ” /Voltaire/


----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 4)

" Valaki azt mondta, hogy a beidomítás a macskák esetében nagyon nehéz dolog. Egyáltalán nem az. Az én macskám két nap alatt beidomított. "
/Bill Dana/


----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 4)




----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 4)

" Sting a zenei élet jedi mestere"
/John Mayer/


----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 4)

„ A hal nem lakoma, hanem csak koma. ”
/Némó nyomában című rajzfilm/


----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 4)

"Mondtam az orvosnak, hogy eltörtem a lábam két helyen. Azt mondta, máskor
ne menjek erre a két helyre." 
/Henny Youngman/


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

Üd


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

vöz


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

lök


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

min


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

den


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

ked


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

ves


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

fó


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

ru


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

mo


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

zó


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

egy


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

be


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

gyűl


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

tet


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

!!!


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

Jó


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

bön


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

gé


----------



## csipetS (2012 Március 4)

szést!!


----------



## benos61 (2012 Március 4)

és letöltést!


----------



## benos61 (2012 Március 4)

de még várni kell!


----------



## benos61 (2012 Március 4)

várni....


----------



## benos61 (2012 Március 4)

várni!


----------



## benos61 (2012 Március 4)

de nem győztelek kisangyalom...


----------



## benos61 (2012 Március 4)

várni,mégegyszer várni....


----------



## benos61 (2012 Március 4)

...ezért be kellett a....


----------



## benos61 (2012 Március 4)

be kellett a .....


----------



## benos61 (2012 Március 4)

a rácsos kaput....


----------



## benos61 (2012 Március 4)

....riglizni!!!


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

zöldre van a


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

rácsos


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

kapu


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

://:://:festve


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

várom


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

a rózsámat


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

minden este


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

tegnap


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

este


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

nem győztelek


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

várni


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

be kellett


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

be kellett a


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

rácsos


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

kaput


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

zárni


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

bezárhato, bezárhatod


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

rácsos kiskaoudat


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

nem járom én


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

többé


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

udvarodat


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

vehetsz


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

most már


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

szegfűt


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

majorannát


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

nem taposom


----------



## murok (2012 Március 4)

többé a virágát


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

egy


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

kettő


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

három


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

négy


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

öt


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

hat


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

hét


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

nyolc


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

kilenc


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

tíz


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

tizenegy


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

tizenkettő


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

tizenhárom


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

tizennégy


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

tizenöt


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

tizenhat


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

tizenhét


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

tizennyolc


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

tizenkilenc


----------



## monika013 (2012 Március 5)

húsz


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

sziasztok! Egy


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

Kettő


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

három


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

négy


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

öt


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

hat


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

hét


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

nyolc


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

kilenc


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

tíz


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

tizenegyedik


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

tizenkettedik


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

tizenharmadik


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

tizennegyedik


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

tizenötödik


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

tizenhatodik


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

tizenhetedik


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

Mi irányítjuk jellemünk fejlődését, ami majd meghatározza azok jellemét, akiket magunkhoz vonzunk.


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

Nem a szegénységre kell odafigyelni, hanem a vagyonra, és az ezzel járó hatalomra, melyet éppúgy lehet jó, mint rossz cél érdekében felhasználni.


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

A jellem képesség arra, hogy megvalósítsuk elhatározásunkat, amikor a döntésünket kiváltó hangulat már elmúlt.


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

Nem azok vagyunk, akinek gondoljuk magunkat, hanem akinek gondoljuk magunkat, azok vagyunk.


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

Ahhoz, hogy felfedezzünk egy új kontinenst, készen kell lennünk arra, hogy elveszítsük a part biztonságát.


----------



## marian_n (2012 Március 5)

huszadiiiiiiiiiiik


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

Az élet nehéz! Mindig is nehéz volt, és mindig is nehéz lesz. És ez mindenkire igaz!


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

Az eltiport nemzet újjászületik, de öngyilkos nemzetnek nincs feltámadás.


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

Nagy ésszel csak nagyot lehet tévedni.


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

A múlt a jövendő tükre.


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

In the end, all business operations can be reduced to three words: people, product, and profits.


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

tizenketo


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

The competitor to be feared is one who never bothers about you at all, but goes on making his own business better all the time.


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

tizenegy


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

tizen5


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

Nagyon jó könyvek vannak fennt, jó lenne minél előbb elérni a bűvös 20-at


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

kozeledik nagyon nagyon kozeledik


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

ezzel nem vagy egyedul


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

nekem mar nem kell sok


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

A lélek hőmérője: a könyv. Mondd meg, mit olvasol, s megmondom: mi vagy, megmondom: mi az akaratod, célod, vágyad, álmod.
Juhász Gyula


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

Jó nektek, én még nagyon messze vagyok


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

na meg egy


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

De próbálkozom


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

Nagyon jo dolgok vannak koszonom ezt a hozzaszolas gyujtot !


----------



## torokbalint86 (2012 Március 5)

en megvagyok mindenjot hali elvezzetek


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

Én azt tartom, amíg valaki nem olvasott el minden régi könyvet, semmi jogcíme sincs rá, hogy az újakat többre becsülje.
 Montesquieu


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

üdvözlet


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

még néhány hozzászólásra szükségem van, hogy meglegyen a 20. :wink:


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

A szakácskönyv az egyetlen könyv, amiről elmondhatjuk, hogy boldoggá tette az embereket.
Joseph Conrad


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

még egy pár


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

Üdvözlet az új tagjelölteknek!


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

nagyon hasznos dolgok vannak ezen az oldalon.


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

köszönet ezekért


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

Ami engem illet, én azt a könyvet, amelyik jól van megírva, mindig túlságosan rövidnek találom.
Jane Austen


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

még néhány hozzászólás


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

Megvan a tizedik!


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

Már csak 10 kell


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

az idézetek írása is jó ötlet


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

de nekem még 13 kell.


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

A jól megírt könyv soha nem árthat.
Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

Tök jó idézeteket találtam


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

illetve már csak 12 :-D


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

7 !!!


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

Talán ma elérem a 20-at?


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

és már csak 7-re vagy, én meg 11-re.


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

Google a legjobb barátunk. :-D


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

Szabadjára engedtek a könyvtárban, s én elindultam az emberi bölcsesség ostromára.
Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

9, az egy szép szám


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

Valóban


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

de a 8 még szebb.


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

Már csak 3 kell


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

és a Kindle is egy hatalmas találmány


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

köszönjük az Amazon-nak. ;-)


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

*ccb*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> a topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


123


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

A könyv kotta, a beszélgetés pedig ének.
Anton Pavlovics Csehov


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

2 x 2 néha 5


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

de van, amikor 4.  nézőpont kérdése.


----------



## suneger (2012 Március 5)

Elértem a 20-at!


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

3 a magyar igazság.


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

yc


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

2 kell és minden rendben. ;-)


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

egy utolsó


----------



## erik.a.viking (2012 Március 5)

és öröm, boldogság. ;-)


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

lalala


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

E


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

xv


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

xc


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

f


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

xxn


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

1


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

b


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

j


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

bh


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

c


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

cd


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

cx


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

sad


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

2


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

3


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

4


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

cv


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

d


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

dv


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

c


----------



## Artemisvendora (2012 Március 5)

n kj


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

5


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

6


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

7


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

8


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

9


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

10


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

11


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

12


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

13


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

14


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

15


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

16


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

17


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

13


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

19


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

20


----------



## lizzykee (2012 Március 5)

21


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

Bone, Bone, Bone, Bone


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

7


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

8


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

9


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

b


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

o


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

n


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

e


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

14


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

15


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

16


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

17


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

18


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

koszonom a jotanacsokat


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

19


----------



## Johnny Bone (2012 Március 5)

Azért közben elolvasgattam a vicc topicocat.


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

sziasztok


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

Szep az elet


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

Itt a tavasz


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

Csutortokon nok napja


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

Eljenek a nok


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

Sok sikert


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

Koszonom, Istenem az Edesanyamat


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

123


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

Jo ez az oldal


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

Hasznos neveloknek


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

Tag szeretnek lenni


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

Kerlek segits


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

345


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

kb


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

789


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

Millio koszonet


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

Halas vagyok


----------



## nyelvira (2012 Március 5)

vege


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

1


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

22


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

333


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

4444


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

55555


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

666666


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

7777777


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

88888888


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

999999999


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

a


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

b


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

c


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

d


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

e


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

f


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

g


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

h


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

i


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

j


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

k


----------



## ppetra25 (2012 Március 5)

Köszönöm


----------



## Barkochba (2012 Március 6)

l


----------



## Lionl (2012 Március 6)

1


----------



## Lionl (2012 Március 6)

3


----------



## Lionl (2012 Március 6)

2


----------



## Lionl (2012 Március 6)

4


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

1


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

2


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

3


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

4


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

5


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

6


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

7


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

8


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

9


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

10


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

11


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

12


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

13


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

14


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

15


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

16


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

17


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

18


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

19


----------



## *letti (2012 Március 6)

20


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!Egy kis segítséget szeretnék kérni, hogy aktív tag lehessek. Ez a kicsi pontosan 20-t jelent és előre is köszönöm mindenkinek, aki hozzásegít ehhez.


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

1


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

2


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

3


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

4


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

5


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

6


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

7


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

8


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

9


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

10


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

11


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

12


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

13


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

14


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

15


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

16


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

17


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

18


----------



## IzingerDori (2012 Március 6)

19


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Mindaddig, míg nem érzünk rokonszenvet és szeretetet minden élőlénytársunk iránt, nem mondhatjuk, hogy megértettük az erkölcs törvényét.”
(*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Talán úgy kellene élnünk – hiszen ki tudja, meddig élhetünk? – hogy széppé tegyük a magunk, és lehetőleg a mások életét is mindaddig, amíg ez lehetséges.”
(*Lőrinc L. László*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Tégy meg minden jót, ami tőled telik,
Amilyen eszközzel csak tudod,
Amilyen módon csak tudod,
Ahol csak tudod,
Akivel csak tudod,
Ameddig csak tudod.”​ (*John Wesley*)​


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Akinek jó szíve van, azt az öröm látványa boldoggá teszi. ” (*Gustave Flaubert*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Az élet egyik legszebb jutalma, hogy miközben az ember másokon segít, egyben önmagán is segít.” (*Ralph Waldo Emerson*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Aki könyörül a nincstelenen, az Úrnak ad kölcsön, mert ő megtéríti jótéteményét.”


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Kisgyermek koromban nem értettem, miért csak az emberekért kell imádkoznom. Miután édesanyám lefekvés előtt megpuszilt, magamban kiegészítettem az esti imát egy általam kiötölt fohásszal valamennyi élőlényért.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Időt kell szakítanod embertársaidra, tégy valamit másokért, ha még oly apróságot is — valamit, amiért fizetséget nem kapsz, csupán a kitüntető érzést, hogy megtehetted.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Az ember életének ez a legjava, a szeretet és jóság kicsiny, névtelen, gyorsan elfeledett cselekedetei.” (*William Wordsworth*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Gandhi egy ízben épp felszállt a vonatra, amikor az egyik cipője lecsúszott, és a vágányra esett. Nem tudta felszedni, mert a szerelvény közben elindult. Útitársai elképedésére, nyugodtan levette a másikat is, és a párja mellé hajította. Az egyik kísérője megkérdezte, miért tette ezt.
- Az a szegény ember, aki majd megtalálja – mosolygott Gandhi – , így használható lábbelihez jut.” (*ismeretlen szerző*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“A jóság az egyetlen befektetés, amely mindig kifizetődik.” (*Henry David Thoreau*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Légy hasonló az égen szálló madárhoz…, aki a törékeny
gallyon megpihenve átéli az alatta tátongó mélységet,
mégis vígan énekel, mert bízik szárnyi erejében.”
(*Victor Hugo*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Nem dárda, nem fal, nem zár, nem vagyon – csak Isten óv meg a veszedelemtől.” (*sumér mondás*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Mi mindent meg nem cselekszik Isten azoknak az életében, akik maradéktalanul bíznak benne.” (*Hudson Taylor*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Nagy dolog hinni magadban, és még nagyobb hinni a többiekben.” (*Tatiosz*


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“A gyanú megbetegít, a bizalom meggyógyít.” (*tuvai közmondás*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“Baráthoz akkor fordulunk,​ Ha kell aki felvidítson.​ A barátot nagyra tartjuk,​ Hiszen kincs, nem holmi limlom.​


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

Barát, aki életünkbe​ Hoz száz örömöt és csodát.​ Ha van barátod, majd meglátod,​ Egyre szebb lesz a világ.”​


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“A legnagyobb ajándék, amit gyermekünknek adhatunk, a feltétlen szeretet, a széttárt karok és egy készséges fül.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## ritus7518 (2012 Március 6)

“A csendes feszültség nem bizalom, csupán visszafojtott aggodalom.”
(*Linda Dillow: Akinél a szív lecsendesül*)


----------



## Lionl (2012 Március 6)

21


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

a


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

))


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

3


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

4


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

5


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

6


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

7


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

8


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

9


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

10


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

11


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

12


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

13


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

14


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

15


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

16


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

17


----------



## Perda (2012 Március 6)

18


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

1


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

2


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

3


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

4


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

5


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

6


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

7


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

8


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

9


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

10


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

11


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

12


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

13


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

14


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

15


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

16


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

17


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

18


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

19


----------



## Cseszti74 (2012 Március 6)

20


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

ez nagyon klassz


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

akit nem szeretünk,azt magunkkal


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

akit meg nagyon azzal magunkat bántjuk


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

a jóhiszeműség véget nálam ér


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

legyen inkább önért mint öntől


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

jobb ha ön is mértékkel marasztal


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

csinálj olyat hogy,másnap szégyeld hogy


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

Ne hagyd, hogy a szíved akadályozzon abban, amit szeretsz.


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

Ugye ti is vagytok úgy, hogy egy könyvet a borító alapján ítéltek meg? Általában bejön. De néha el kell olvasni az egészet, és még akkor sem biztos, hogy megismered az egész történetet.


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

Minden születendő gyerek azzal az üzenettel jön a világra, hogy Isten még nem ábrándult ki az emberből.


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

Gondolkodtál már azon, mi jelöli ki az időnket ezen a földön, ha egyetlen életnek igazi hatása lehet a világra, vagy hogy számítanak-e döntéseink? Hiszem, hogy így van. És hiszem, hogy egy ember sok más életet megváltoztathat. Jobbra... vagy rosszabbra.


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

A jó ég tudja, hogy mikor bonyolítunk túl, vagy rontunk el valamit.


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)




----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

4


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

3


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

2


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

Minden dalnak van egy vége, egy utolsó hangjegye, minden dal véget ér. Butaság lenne emiatt nem élvezni egy dalt. Egyszer minden dal véget ér, de ettől még élvezheted a zenét.


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)

Mindig a látszat mögött van a lényeg.


----------



## Masni86 (2012 Március 6)




----------



## Kesziné Kati (2012 Március 7)

És a 20!


----------



## maszatoshi (2012 Március 7)

Az emberi lélek fő funkciója a megismerés, a gondolkodás, a képzelet, az ítéletalkotás és az akarat.


----------



## maszatoshi (2012 Március 7)

Amit léleknek nevezünk, nem más, mint az emlékek érzékeink által minden pillanatban pergetett filmje.


----------



## maszatoshi (2012 Március 7)

Csak a testünk öreg. A lelkünk időtlen. A szellem csak annyiban mutatja meg korát, hogy egyre több tapasztalatot halmoz fel. A test pedig, szegény, elkopik mellőle. Ez az élet nagy fricskája.


----------



## franksara (2012 Március 7)

13


----------



## franksara (2012 Március 7)

14


----------



## franksara (2012 Március 7)

15


----------



## franksara (2012 Március 7)

16


----------



## franksara (2012 Március 7)

és már csak négy


----------



## franksara (2012 Március 7)

már csak három


----------



## franksara (2012 Március 7)

már csak kettő


----------



## franksara (2012 Március 7)

Kész :d


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

6


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

nekem még sok


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

8


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

9


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

10


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

11


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

12


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

13


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

14


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

15


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

16


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

17


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

18


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

19


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

20 !!!!!!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## rheeno (2012 Március 7)

hát remélem elég lesz


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

rheeno írta:


> hát remélem elég lesz



Alig bírtam végigolvasni


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Viszont szereztem belőle egy pár ötletet.


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Pl. 1


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

No megy ez


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Akkó 2.


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Nem jó ez már 5


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Közbe 6 lett.


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Nem figyelek oda, és máris 7


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Mi az valaki irkál helyettem?


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Ez valami teljes indukció lesz...


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Most pihenek egy kicsit, majd a szóvivőm folytatja.


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Ja, nincs is szóvivőm.


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Nem baj akkor majd én.


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Az előbb kimaradt egy vessző.


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Ilyen egy vessző *,*


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Már tényleg nem tudok mit írni.


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Dehogynem, csak hülyéskedek.


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Kedvenc íróm Stanislaw Lem.


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Meg Jorge Luis Borges.


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

Meg sokan mások.


----------



## Trurl (2012 Március 7)

No megnézem mások mivel töltötték fel a hozzászólásaikat. Cső


----------



## igabor (2012 Március 7)

*Még mindig nem értem...*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...




Mire jó ez a 20 üzenet?


----------



## igabor (2012 Március 7)

Most mihez szólok hozzá?


----------



## igabor (2012 Március 7)

Látom, Te is szenvedsz!
Üdv


----------



## igabor (2012 Március 7)

Nem, ez nem volt új üzenet!


----------



## igabor (2012 Március 7)

Ha valakit érdekel a téma:


----------



## igabor (2012 Március 7)

Ez jó! A saját magam által feltöltött fájlt sem nézhetem meg!


----------



## varadiizabell (2012 Március 7)

igabor írta:


> Ha valakit érdekel a téma:



Hát persze, hogy nem, de mivel én sem tudom leszedni, megoldható, hogy elküldöd nekem valahogyan? 

Köszönöm


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

ez


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

most


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

komoly


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

na


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

nem


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

baj


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

ha


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

ez kell


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

akko


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

ezt kell


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

rajtam


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

ne


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

ok


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

14


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

15


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

16


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

17


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

18


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

19


----------



## rakoszabi (2012 Március 7)

20


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

Vicces milyen eredeti hozzászólások vannak


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

Szívesen mondanám, hogy nem állok be a sorba...


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

...de sajna szeretnék olvasni, és a produktív hozzászólásokhoz..


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

...egy kicsivel több időre van szükség


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

Főleg, ha választ is vársz az általad írottra.


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

ha már számolunk akkor legyen Fibonacci sorozat


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

persze először google, hogy 1 1 2, vagy 1 2-e az eleje


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

Előzeteseben szerintem 1 1 2


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

Mint kiderült érdekesebb a a példa mint először gondoltam


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

De mivel most nem ez a cél nem folyok bele


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

De azért megemlíteném, hogy valami negatív számos grafikont is találtam hozzá


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

Talán még érdekesebb lenne PI értékét kifejteni


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

az még izgalmasabb is, mint a sima számolgatás


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

bár ahogy elnézem akár visszaszámlálás is mehetne már


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

főleg hogy már csak ez az egy kell


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

e


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

vala79 írta:


> e


qqqq


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

kettő


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

három


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

4


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

zzz


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

7


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

8


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

9


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

10


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

11


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

12


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

13


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

14


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

15


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

17


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

16


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

18


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

eee


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

555


----------



## vala79 (2012 Március 7)

sziasztok


----------



## alusair (2012 Március 7)

köszönjük a lehetőséget!


----------



## alusair (2012 Március 7)

mégegyszer köszönet!


----------



## alusair (2012 Március 7)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## alusair (2012 Március 7)

remélem én is hozzá tudok vmit tenni ennek a lapnak a működéséhez!


----------



## alusair (2012 Március 7)

beszélgethetek más országokban élő magyarokkal,


----------



## alusair (2012 Március 7)

nem magyarokkal, akik érdeklődnek irántunk


----------



## alusair (2012 Március 7)

szóval ennyi.


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

Minden jót!


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

Ismerős9ket és ismeretleneket egyaránt!


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

Mindenkit, aki a Föld bármely részén él,


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

bármit csinál és alkot


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

bármivel foglalkozik


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

bármi érdekli és mozgatja...


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

Tehát:


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

Mindenkinek,


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

aki


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

él,


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

virul,


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

mozog,


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

és létezik


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

mindenkinek, aki ezt olvassa


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

és aki nem...


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

Tehát még egyszer:


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

Mindenkit üdvözlök, jó szórakozást,
és eredményes munkát kívánok!!!


----------



## bacsi1 (2012 Március 7)

Köszi a lehetőséget!!!


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

úgy gondolom


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

így


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

hamar


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

elérem


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

a


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

szükséges


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

húsz


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

hozzászólást


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

itt.


----------



## vaxa (2012 Március 7)

feltéve ha van hol,


----------



## vaxa (2012 Március 7)

szép idézet


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

Gyűjtögetek.: )


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

1.


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

2.


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

3.


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

4.


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

5.


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

6.


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

7.


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

8.


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

9.


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

10.


----------



## farkasnora (2012 Március 8)

Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## farkasnora (2012 Március 8)

_Kellemes, szép napot Mindenkinek!_


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

17.


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

18.


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

19.


----------



## Volseszter (2012 Március 8)

Ez a huszadik  Már csak a két napot kell kivárnom.


----------



## herika16 (2012 Március 8)

már


----------



## herika16 (2012 Március 8)

nem


----------



## herika16 (2012 Március 8)

kell


----------



## herika16 (2012 Március 8)

sokat


----------



## herika16 (2012 Március 8)

várnom


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

mi?


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

ja az


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

ble


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

haaaaa


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

aaaah


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

khm


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

no


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

hnm


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

.


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

átirányítás?


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

pont


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

,


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

vessző


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

-


----------



## rezgés (2012 Március 8)

+


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

Nagyon jók és hasznosak! Köszi!


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

Jogos!


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

Húúú,mennyi! Lehet válogatni...


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

Működik


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

nehéz


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

ja


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

fogyó


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

aha


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

ja


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

igen


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

egy


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

kettő


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

három


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

öt


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

hat


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

hét


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

nyolc


----------



## katrabont (2012 Március 8)

tíz


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

Megpróbálom én is összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást. Ez az első.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

Ez a második.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

A harmadik.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

A negyedik.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

Az ötödik.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

A hatodik.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

A hetedik.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

A nyolcadik.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

A kilencedik.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

A 10.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

11.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

12.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

13.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

14.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

15.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

16.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

17.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

18.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

19.


----------



## Papi948 (2012 Március 8)

És a huszadik.


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

Cygwin - linux windows alatt is


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

Wine - windows linux alatt


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

http://sourceware.org/cygwinports/
Cygwin - grafikus környezet is telepíthető!


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

Kde windowsra (sokkal jobb, mint a beépített windows asztal, ráadásul tele alkalmazásokkal): http://windows.kde.org/
Sajnos, néha lefagy. :-(


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

2 monitor két gépen - vezérlés egyszerűbben, pl. egy gépről: MaxiVista, igaz fizetős az alkalmazás.


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

Synergy - azt hiszem ez is jó alkalamzás


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

*Lúgos víz*

Azt hallottam, hogy rendszeresen lúgos vizet inni egészségtelen.


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

argep.hu - Ha Magyarországról akarsz terméket rendelni, korrekt árösszehasonlító.


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

arukereso.hu - Szintén árösszehasonlító, kicsit szebb, de kevesebb üzlettel. Viszont külföldi árukeresőket is tud listázni.


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

olcsobbat.hu - Egy másik árösszehasonlító, különleges termékek esetén hasznos.


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

reggelidicseret.blogspot.com - napi indító gondolatok idézetekkel a Bibliából


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

treeDB - egy hasznos irattartó program


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

Microsoft Office helyett OpenOffice vagy LibreOffice javasolt, több, különböző formátumot is támogat.


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

tisztaszoftver.hu - közép- és felsőoktatásban szerezhető legális szoftverek


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

Huszonegy az több, mint egy híján húsz?


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

Úgy látszik kevés


----------



## gabrinus (2012 Március 9)

*már csak kettő hiányzik*

már csak kettő hiányzik


----------



## gabrinus (2012 Március 9)

*na, még egy...*

na, még egy...


----------



## gabrinus (2012 Március 9)

*pont 20 nem elég?*

pont 20 nem elég?


----------



## gabrinus (2012 Március 9)

na még egy


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

halihó


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

magamtól jól megy a semmiről beszélés, de most, mikor kéne, kicsit nehéz...


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

4....


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

éés 5...


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

még szerencse, hogy ma nincs túl sok munka...


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

7...


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

8...nahát még időkorlát is van két üzenet között


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

9.


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

Hogy vm vicces is legyen.

Bemegy a skót a vendéglőbe, sorra eszi a legjobb ételeket, majd szól a
pincérnek:
- Főúr, kérem! Kinek kell fizetni?
A pincér magától értetődő könnyedséggel:
- Hát nekem!
- Huh! - sóhajt fel a skót megkönnyebbülve - már azt hittem, nekem!


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

11


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

12


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

13


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

14


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

15re egy jó zene: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am6rArVPip8&ob=av2e


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

16


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

17


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

18


----------



## lambada (2012 Március 9)

Mar egy csomo hozzaszolast irtam, es tobb mint 48 oraja regisztraltam, megsem enged be


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

19


----------



## lambada (2012 Március 9)

18


----------



## Jerry-me (2012 Március 9)

20 végre


----------



## lambada (2012 Március 9)

23


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

- Milyen a hangulat az intenzív osztályon?
- ???
- Eszméletlen!


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

A pesszimista olyan ember, akinek mindig igaza van, de soha nincs öröme benne.


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

Egy mérnökkel vitatkozni olyan, mint birkózni egy disznóval a sárban. Egy idő múlva rájössz, ő ezt élvezi.


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

Egy öregember fekszik a fürdőkádban. Szitkozódva néz a lába közé:
- Most, hogy majd megfulladsz, most se emeled fel a fejedet?


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

Két szőke nő beszélget:
- Te, miért van az, hogy villámláskor előbb látom a villámot és csak utánna halloma dörgést?
- Te hülye, a szemed előbb van mint a füled.


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

A zsidó nő vajúdik. Fél órányi nyögés és kínlódás után végre azt mondja szülésznő:
- Na, a nehezén már túl van. Kint van az orra.


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

A bolha kijön a kocsmából, körülnéz és bosszankodik:
— A fenébe! Ellopták a kutyámat!


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

Mi lett volna az ukránok üzenete, ha nem ők kapják az EB-t?
"Jók voltatok STOP Gratulálunk STOP Kőolaj STOP Földgáz STOP"


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

Tömött buszon
- Elnézést uram! Maga fingott?
- Természetesen. Csak nem képzeli, hogy mindig ilyen büdös vagyok?!?


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

Asszony este a férjének:
A: - Szeretsz drágám?
F: - Szeretlek.
A: - Nagyon Szeretsz?
F: - Nagyon szeretlek?
A: - Mondj valamit magadtól is!
F: - Aludj már!


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

Az új segéd megkérdi az öreg patikustól:
— És mi az a gyógyszer, amelyet külön tart, abban a kis dobozban a pénztár mellett?
— Ezt olyan esetben adom, amikor sehogy sem tudom kisilabizálni a receptet!


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

- Miért törte el a szőke nő a lábát levélsepregetés közben?
- ???
- Mert leeset a fáról.


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

— Úgy érzem magam melletted, mint Éva a paradicsomban!
— Hogyhogy?
— Nincs egy rongyom, amit felvegyek!


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

- Miért ítélték 5 év börtönre az Átkosban a vízvezeték szerelőt?
- ???
- Kihívták szerelni a Pártházba és azt mondta : "Elavult az egész rendszer, le kellene cserélni!"


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

- Mire jött rá Táncsics a börtönben?
- ???
- Arra, hogy nem Ő van bezárva, hanem az ajtó.


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

Az anyós felhívja orvos vejét.
- Fiam, kificamodott a bokám, most mit csináljak?
- Sántítson mama, sántítson!


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

A beteg a vizsgalat végén megkérdezi a szemorvostól:
— Doktor úr, biztosan megjavul a látásom, ha sok sárgarépát eszem?
— Mondja asszonyom, Ön látott már szemüveges nyulat?


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

A háziasszony zongorajátékával szórakoztatja vendégeit. A végén odamegy az egyik vendéghez, és megkérdezi:
— Ön ugye szereti a zenét?
— Igen asszonyom, de sose bánja, játsszon csak tovább.


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

— Szomszédasszony, kölcsön adná a palacsintasütőjét?
— Mit süt? Diós, lekváros palacsintát?
— Dehogy. A férjem megint részegen jött haza.


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 9)

- Mi az? Kicsi zöld és 300-zal veszi a kanyarokat
- ???
- Kisbéka a turmix gépben.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

sziasztok


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Egy ember nagyon fél a szellemektől, éjszaka mégis a temetőn keresztül kell átmennie a faluba. Óvatosan lépked, amikor egyszercsak kopácsolást hall. Észreveszi, hogy az egyik sírnál egy fickó a sírkövet vési.
- A francba, a szívbajt hozta rám... mit csinál itt maga az éjszaka közepén?
- Elírták a nevemet, azt javítom.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Egy szőke nő elhatározza, hogy kitapétázza a hálószobáját, de fogalma sincs mennyi tapétát kell vennie hozzá. Átmegy az ugyancsak szőke barátnőjéhez a szomszédba, aki nemrég tapétázta ki az ugyanakkora méretű szobáját.
- Te mennyi tapétát vettél ehhez a szobához?
- 10 tekercset.
A szőke meg is veszi a 10 tekercs tapétát, de mire végez a munkával, két tekercs tapéta kimarad. Megy a barátnőjéhez reklamálni:
- Kész a tapétázás, de két tekercs kimaradt!
- Nahát! Nekem is!


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Üdvözöljük a BKV Villamosvezetői forgalmi tesztjén!
Kérjük karikázzák be a helyes választ!

1. A járatsűrűség 3 perc. Az Ön előtti szerelvény 8:00-kor indul, hánykor kell Önnek indulnia?
a. Majd a kávé után.
b. 8:23-kor.
c. Ha már nagyon dörömbölnek az utasok.

2. Ön a 4-es szerelvényt vezeti. Észreveszi, hogy a pályán üzemzavar miatt szerelvény vesztegel. Mit tesz?
a. Félrerántom a kormányt aztán kikerülöm.
b. Ipszilon fordulatot veszek, majd a kocsiszínbe hajtok.
c. Fél órát várok zárt ajtókkal, közben a mikrofonba káromkodok.

3. Észreveszi, hogy a megbeszéltek ellenére a 6-os járat vezetője (a Köcsög Béla) időben indult. Hogy reagál?
a. Bedobom a páleszt, amit az öltözőszekrényben rejteget.
b. Üldözőbe veszem a 4-essel, s a Margithídon előzésbe kezdek.
c. Defektet színlelek és elengedek még három 6-ost.

4. Menőnek akar tűnni Klárika előtt és kilőni a zöldnél. Mit tesz, mikor vált a lámpa?
a. Hirtelen balra tekerem a kart.
b. Hirtelen jobbra tekerem a kart.
c. Össze-vissza kapcsolgatok mindent, mint egy lengyel sci-fi-ben.
d. Rájövök, hogy még nem engedtem fel az áramszedőt, így köhécselve megteszem.

5. Ha már tagja lenne a BKV csapatának, mivel növelné a csapatszellemet?
a. Elmennek Bélával hajnalban felsővezetéket lopni.
b. Kettőnkön szemléltetném Klárikának a szerelvények egymásba csatolását.
c. Minden civilt avval hitegetnék, hogy igenis nagy munka azokon a keskeny kis síneken végigegyensúlyozni egy ilyen hatalmas járművel.

6. ESSZÉ. Írja le, hogyan képzeli el egy átlagnapjanak csúcspontját! Ötletadás:
a. Halálra ijesztettem 6 gyalogost amikor az utolsó pillanatban csengettem rájuk a megállóban.
b. Klárikával minden találkozásunkkor egymásra indexelünk a kreszt figyelmen kívül hagyva.
c. Egy út során sikerült lefényképeznem a visszapillantómban 8 kilógó lábat, 2 gyerekfejet, 12 hosszúkabát csücsköt, 4 aktatáskát.
d. Megint beszóltam a hátsó kocsiban a cigányoknak.
e. 12 perc késéssel indultam, majd a megállóknál az arcommal közlekedési dugót színleltem.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Ha úgy fordul az életed, hogy nem elég jó vagy nem elég szép... valaki biztos Rád nevet, hiszen a jókedv mindentől megvéd!


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Nagyon szeretem a matekot, de az a rohadék sose szeret vissza.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Én már csak ilyen vagyok. Hiszek az emberekben. Nem vagyok cinikus és nem célozgatok aljas módon. Inkább hiszem, hogy jó az ember. Maximum újra meg újra csalódok bennük.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Szívem két tégla, lelkem három. Ha megbántasz mind az ötöt hozzád vágom!


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Legnagyobb optimizmussal jelentem ki, hogy lesz ennél nagyobb problémám is az életben, és azon is túl leszek.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Keskeny és csúszós volt az ösvény. Az egyik lábam kicsúszott alólam, és letaszította a másikat az útról. De talpra álltam és azt mondtam magamnak: "csak megcsúsztam - nem estem el...


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Üvölteném a világnak, az álarc alatt egy másik lány van.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Legjobb, ha a férjéd régész, hiszen te minél öregebb leszel, ő annál jobban érdeklődik majd irántad.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Jó pasikat a világ bármelyik sarkán találhatunk. A baj csak az, hogy a Föld kerek.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

A 'szemet-szemért' elv vége az lesz, hogy az egész világ megvakul.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Mikor egyedül érzed magad, gondolj egy női lazacra, aki 3 millió ikrát rak le, és mégsem emlékezik rá senki Anyák Napján.


----------



## gruber (2012 Március 9)

hát akkor elkezdeném1


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

If you were waiting for the perfect moment .. well, that was. ~ Ha a tökéletes pillanatra vártál.. nos, ez volt az.


----------



## gruber (2012 Március 9)

valahogy így kell? 2


----------



## gruber (2012 Március 9)

3


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Ne játssz a szívemmel - még szükségem lesz rá ..!


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Ha nem tudsz nélkülem élni, akkor miért nem vagy már halott?


----------



## gruber (2012 Március 9)

4 megy ez.....


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

I'm not lazy, I just rest for a while before I get tired. ~ Én nem vagyok lusta, csak pihenek egy kicsit mielőtt elfáradnék.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Az ember sok mindent megtanulhat egy kutyától, még akkor is, ha az olyan lüke, mint a miénk - írtam. - Marley arra tanított, hogy minden napot féktelen örömmel és boldogsággal éljek meg, hogy ragadjam meg a pillanatot és hallgassak a szívemre. Megtanított arra, hogy élvezzem az egyszerű dolgokat: egy séta az erdőben, a frissen leesett havat, egy szunyókálást a téli nap sugarában. És amikor megöregedett és mindene fájt, arra tanított, hogy a viszontagságok között is maradjak optimista. De legfőképp a barátságról és az önzetlenségről tanultam tőle, s mindenekfelett a megingathatatlan hűségről. Meghökkentő elképzelés volt, hogy csak most, halálában értettem meg teljesen: Marley a mentorom volt. Tanárom és példaképem: Lehetséges, hogy egy kutya – bármelyik kutya, főleg olyan dilis, fékezhetetlen, mint a miénk- képes megmutatni az embernek, hogy mi az, ami valóban fontos az életben? Hittem benne, hogy igen. Hűség. Bátorság. Elkötelezettség. Egyszerűség. Öröm


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Mondtam neki, hogy várni fogok rá, és ott leszek mellette, amikor magához tér, és tudja, mit mondott nekem? Mik voltak hozzám az utolsó szavai? Azt mondta: egész életemben neked szerettem volna szép lenni. Én meg csak arra tudtam gondolni, amikor ezt mondta, hogy nekem mindig is az volt.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Igen furcsa, hogy bármilyen csinos is egy nő, saját neme soha nem ismerheti el anélkül, hogy ne tartanák rögtön ádáz ellenségnek vagy megrögzött hízelgőnek.


----------



## gruber (2012 Március 9)

kicsit butuska ez így5


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Mi ez az akármi, ami az egyik nőben megvan, a másikban nincs? Miért van az, hogy van olyan nő, aki csak annyit mond: "pocsék idővan ma", és minden hallótávolban lévőférfi azonnal odasietne hozzá, hogy beszélgessen vele az időjárásról? Talán a gondviselés néha eltéveszti a címet, amikor csomagot küld... Egy Aphrodité-archoz és -alakhoz megfelelőtemperamentum illenék. De valami félresikerül, az Aphrodité-temperamentumot valami csúnyácska kis teremtés kapja, és a többi nőmeg dühösen hajtogatja: ,,Elképzelni sem tudom, hogy mit látnak benne a férfiak. Még csak nem is csinos!"


----------



## gruber (2012 Március 9)

már a 6.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Egy nő, aki tudja, hogy kicsoda, és mit akar, a leggyönyörűbb az összes lény között.


----------



## csenii (2012 Március 9)

Megesik velem, hogy úgy látom: a legszebb és legcsodálatosabb minden létezőközül mégiscsak az a szép madár, amely fönt lebeg szabadon a magasban. Máskor meg nincs elbűvölőbb a fehér pillangónál, szárnyán piros szemekkel vagy a felhők között áttörőesti napsugárnál, amikor csillog, de a fény nem vakít, és az egész világ boldognak és ártatlannak látszik. Minden nagyon szép, ha a megfelelőpillanatban tekintünk rá.


----------



## denisz1979 (2012 Március 9)

A születésnapján Chuck Norris találomra kiválaszt egy szerencsés gyereket 
és belehajítja a napba. Chuck Norris találta fel a fekete színt. 
Sőt, az egész látható színtartományt ő találta fel - kivéve a rózsaszínt. 
A rózsaszínt Tom Cruise találta fel. Chuck Norris egyszer megevett egy egész tortát, 
mielőtt a barátai figyelmeztethették volna, hogy sztriptíztáncosnő van benne. Amikor Chuck Norris vért ad, nem kér tűt, 
csupán egy pisztolyt és egy vödröt


----------



## denisz1979 (2012 Március 9)

Chuck Norris egyszer sétált a nagy pusztában, egy bárt keresett. 
Nem talált sehol, ezért leült a földre. 
Nem telt bele egy óra sem és felhúztak körülötte egy bárt. 
Chuck lehúzott egy felest, majd az egész épületet a porrá égette. 
A lángok között álló Chuck Norris csak ennyit mondott: 
"Mindig hagyd úgy a dolgokat, ahogy találtad."


----------



## denisz1979 (2012 Március 9)

Tini nindzsa teknőcök' című rajzfilm igaz történetet dolgoz fel. 
Chuck Norris egyszer lenyelt egy egész teknőst és amikor kijött belőle, 
három méter magas volt és tudott karatézni.


----------



## denisz1979 (2012 Március 9)

Chuck Norris egyik középiskolai nyelvtan dolgozatában az volt a kérdés "Mi a bátorság?". 
Csillagos ötöst kapott, pedig csak a nevét írta fel.


----------



## denisz1979 (2012 Március 9)

Chuck Norrisnak nem kell a tévéjéhez távirányító. Csak ránéz és az átvált.


----------



## chrome (2012 Március 9)

c


----------



## chrome (2012 Március 9)

f


----------



## chrome (2012 Március 9)




----------



## chrome (2012 Március 9)

n


----------



## chrome (2012 Március 9)

z


----------



## chrome (2012 Március 9)

a


----------



## nvargazsuzsa (2012 Március 9)

01


----------



## chrome (2012 Március 9)

m


----------



## nvargazsuzsa (2012 Március 9)

va


----------



## nvargazsuzsa (2012 Március 9)

mikor


----------



## tutina (2012 Március 9)

haladok


----------



## ludmann (2012 Március 10)

Ez izgi...


----------



## region (2012 Március 10)

1


----------



## region (2012 Március 10)

2


----------



## region (2012 Március 10)

3


----------



## region (2012 Március 10)

4


----------



## region (2012 Március 10)

5


----------



## region (2012 Március 10)

6


----------



## region (2012 Március 10)

7


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 11)

...Lassan letelik a 48 óra... Kíváncsi vagyok, tényleg le tudok-e majd tölteni valamit...


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 11)

Pár dolgot már le tudok tölteni, DE a .djvu fájlokat még nem engedi...


----------



## preaccher (2012 Március 11)

Milyen időzónában van a szerver???


----------



## borzi44 (2012 Március 11)

*20*

Én már 20 hozzászolást elküldtem egy témában de nem tudok azóta sem betekinteni semmibe nem tudom miért


----------



## borzi44 (2012 Március 11)

1 még egyszer megpróbálom


----------



## borzi44 (2012 Március 11)

2


----------



## borzi44 (2012 Március 11)

Hogyan lehetnék állandó tag ? ehhez képest állandóan itt lógok....


----------



## borzi44 (2012 Március 11)

4


----------



## borzi44 (2012 Március 11)

5


----------



## borzi44 (2012 Március 11)

Szóval akkor el kell telni 48 órának ezt nem tudtam köszönöm az infót akkor még csak csorgatom a .......-m. köszönöm szépen az infot


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

3


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

4


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

6


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

7


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

8


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

9


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

10


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

11


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

12


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

13


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

14


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

15


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

16


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

17


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

18


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

18


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

19


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

19


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

20


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

Na, melyikünk mer jobban kihajolni az ablakon?


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

hehe


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

20


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

13


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

21


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

22


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

Fiatal férj rohan a feleségéhez:
- Drágám! Az anyád fél órája kiesett az *ablakon*!
- És csak most mondod?
- Eddig nem tudtam megszólalni a röhögéstől!


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

MUNKAHELYI TÍZPARANCSOLAT
1. Ne kívánd főnököd halálát, segíts neki, hogy önmaga kívánja azt!
2. Ha munkatársad véletlenül dolgozni kezd, ez nem ok arra, hogy te is
hasonlóan cselekedj!
3. Amit ma megtehetsz, ne halaszd holnapra, inkább hagyd holnaputánra,
mert addig hátha nem lesz rá szükség!
4. Az a feladat, amely nem oldódik meg magától 30 nap alatt, nem érdemli
meg, hogy foglalkozzanak vele!
5. A munkahely nem kocsma, hogy egész nap ott tartózkodj, nem Isten háza,
hogy vasárnap is oda menj!
6. A munka nemesít, de a társadalmunkban nincs szükség a nemesekre!
7. Aki nem dolgozik, az nem hibázhat. A hibátlan munkás megérdemli a
kitüntetést!
8. Mindenkinek kell, hogy legyen valami hobbyja, de nem feltétlen
szükséges, hogy az a munka legyen!
9. A munka élteti az embert, de a pihenés sem ölt még meg senkit!
10. A lustaság fél egészség, de te legyél teljesen egészséges!
Mi nem félünk a munkától, mert tudjuk, hogy miként tartsuk magunkat távol
tőle!​


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

25


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

*Miért jobb a sör a nõknél?*



A hideg sör is jó sör.
A régi sörösüveg visszaváltható.
A sör 70 év után is jólesik.
A sör csak habzik, sohasem habozik.
A sör foltot ki lehet mosni.
A sör kupakját könnyû levenni.
A sör mindig nedves.
A sör mindig türelmesen vár.
A sör nem beszél vissza.
A sör nem borul ki, ha nõszagúan jössz haza.
A sör nem borul ki, ha sörszagúan jössz haza.
A sör nem hagy el - másik férfiért, - másik nõért, - másik sörért.
A sör nem követel egyenlõséget.
A sör nem lesz féltékeny, ha megkívénsz egy másik sört.
A sör olcsóbb.
A sör sohasem késik.
A sörbõl van választék.
A sörödet biztos megkapod.
A sörödet megoszthatod barátaiddal.
A söriváshoz nem kell búvárruha.
A sörnek nem kell virágot venni.
A sörnek nincs anyja.
A sörnek sohasem fáj a feje.
A sört egész hónapban élvezheted.
A sört maximum egyszer látod viszont.
A sört mindig könnyû ledönteni.
A sört nem érdekli, hogy mikor mész el.
A sört nem kell megmosni, mielõtt megkóstolod.
A sört nyilvános helyen is élvezheted.
Az üres sörösüveg eldobható.
Egy éjszaka több sörrel is elbírsz.
Ha egy éjszaka egynél több sört iszol meg nem lesz büntudatod.
Ha kiittad a sörödet, akkor az üveg még mindig ér 10 Ft-ot.
Ha otthagyod, nem fenyeget öngyilkossággal vagy terhességgel.
Mindig tudhatod, hogy te nyitottad ki elsõnek.
Sör mellett lehet nõzni, de nõ mellet sörözni...
Több sör együtt sem beszél hülyeséget.


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

*Használati utasítások*

(valódi használati utasításokból ollózva) Hatalmas matrica, fûnyírón: "Vigyázat, ha a motor megy, a karok forognak" 
Figyelmeztetés hajsütõvason: "Ne dugja semmilyen testnyílásba" 
A Coca Cola üveg alján: "Itt nem nyitható" 
Egy cseh cumisüvegen: "Ha a gyerek befejezte a szopást, töltse tele forró vízzel és sikálja ki egy kefével" 
Egy festékpermetezõ flakonon: "Ne permetezze az arcára" 
Fürdõkád tisztítószeren: "A legjobb eredményért kezdje tiszta fürdõkáddal." 
Öngyújtón: "Vigyázat! Tartalma gyúlékony!" 
Egy doboz szögön: "Vigyázat! Ne nyelje le a szögeket. Irritálhatják a szervezetet." 
Cimke a hajszárítón: "Ne száritsa a hajat álmában." 
Egy narancslés üveg matricájának hátán: "Ne vegye le a matricát." 
Szõnyegtisztítón: "Biztonságos szõnyegre is"


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

KÉK erdõben jártam, ZÖLD ibolyát láttam, Szemészetre holnap mennék, de most még azért locsolkodnék... Zöld erdõben jártam, akácfára másztam, kiszakadt a LEVIS-em, kifigyelt a ... Biciklivel érkeztem, negyven métert fékeztem Kiszakadt a nadrágom, kifigyelt a ... tojásom. Szabad-e locsolni? En most verssel nem keszültem, De hogy el ne hervadozzál, beraklak a zuhany alá. Ajtó mellett állok Piros tojást várok Ha nem adtok piros tojást, Oda is pisálok Zöld erdõben jártam, részeg vagyok, hánytam Most el fogok dõlni, nesze bazzeg, kölni!


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

egy


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

26


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

22


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

657356


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

-1


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

Sivatagban jár a teve, tele van a töke vele Nálam van a töke leve, meglocsolhatlak-e vele? Anyám tyúkja b...ik tojni Azér jöttem locsolkodni Zöld erdõben jártam,, elszállott egy sirály, Locsolkodni jöttem, Hö, király! Zöld erdõben jártam, Zöld levelet láttam. Elszívtam! Bejött! Zöld erdõben jártam véled, kezem erre-arra téved Úgy éreztem, nem vagy nedves, meglocsolhatlak-e kedves? Józsi vagyok, szép és laza Locsoljak vagy menjek haza? Trágyadombon él a bögöly meglocsollak meg ne dögölj. Árok partján döglött ló. Én vagyok a locsoló. Tele van a hajad kosszal, Meglocsollak Domestos-szal. Falu végén templom, locsoljak-e? Nemtom. Falu végén megint templom, locsoljak-e? Megint nemtom. Van nálam egy kölnisüveg, métereset spriccel, Mivel ilyen rakoncátlan, lezártam egy sliccel! Ól sarkában disznó röfög, meglocsollak, aztán döfök. Zölderdõben pirostojás, ibolya meg minden, Fogadjunk, hogy ha ott megállsz, eltalállak innen! Húsvét napján azt kívánom, legyen rúzsos a tojásom ! Te vagy az, ki nekem maradt, meglocsollak, dõljél hanyatt ! Kék az ibolya, kék az ég, kék a tököm, mi köll még ? Zöld erdõben nem jártam, kék ibolyát nem láttam Nem akart hervadni, nem-e kell locsolni? Piros tojás, fehér nyuszi, ez mind csak maszlag! Gyere kislány, meglocsolllak, oszt utána ... megbeszéljük.


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

-2


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

Van nekem egy kis locsolóm, kölni nincsen benne, Ha én azt most elõvenném, nagy röhögés lenne. De én azt nem teszem, mert kezemben a kölni! Locsolni jöttem, nem pedig tökölni! Van nálam egy kis pacsuli, leloccsintom magát Ha egy kicsi mázlija van, szereti a szagát Vencel téren jártam, nagy tömeget láttam Nem akart oszolni, szabad-e locsolni? Sivatagban él a teve, locsolkodni jöttem, he-he. Házunk elõtt nagy a fû, nem fogja a kasza. Locsoljon meg titeket az apátok. Az én kedves locsolómra, 2 tojás van festve, Akit vele meglocsolok, elmehet az GYES-re. Nem vagyok én nyuszi, kell nekem a puszi! Gombold ki a blúzocskádat, hadd locsolom dombocskádat! Én kis kertész legény vagyok, Magam után szagot hagyok. Szeged felõl jön a gõzös, Oda öntök, ahol szõrös.


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

A topik ZÁRVA


----------



## NOBILIS (2012 Március 11)

23


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

*A tökéletes nap egy nõ számára*

08.15: cirógatára és csókokra ébredni 08.30: megállapítani, hogy 2 kilóval kevesebbet mutat a mérleg mint az elõzõ nap 08.45: ágyban reggelizni - frissen csavart narancslevet és croissant-nal, ajándekokat kibontani - pl. a partnertõl nagy figyelmességgel kivalásztott drága ékszerholmit 09.15: forró fürdõt venni illatosított olajjal 10.00: könnyed edzés a fitness-klubban a helyes, jó humorú személyes edzõvel 10.30: arcápolás, manikûr, hajmosás, hajpakolást hatni hagyni, hajszárítas 12.00: a legjobb barátnõvel ebédelni egy menõ lokálban 12.45: összefutni a partner exnõjével és megállapítani, hogy az 7 kilót felszedett magára. 13.00: barátokkal bevásárolni, limit nélkuli hitelkeret 15.00: délutáni szundizás 16.00: három tucat rózsát szállítanak egy kártyácskával - egy titkos imádó küldi 16.15: könnyed edzés a fitness-klubban, melyet egy masszázs követ az erõs de mégis barátságos fickótól, aki megjegyzi, hogy ritka élmény ilyen tökéletes testet masszírozni 17.30: pret-a-portet - designer-ruhákat a teljes alakot láttató tükörben próbálgatni - magán-divatshow 19.30: gyertyafényes vacsora két személy számára, melyet tánc követ és közben sok-sok bók 22.00: forró fürdõ (egyedül) 22.50: erõs férfikar befektet az ágyba, ahol az ágynemû frissen mosott és vasalt 23.00: cirógatás 23.15: erõs karjaiban õlomba szenderedni


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

46


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

*Plaza csaj*

A Pláza-csaj egy új emberfajta. Feltalálási helye: a plázák, centerek, bevásárlóközpontok butikjai és függõfolyosói. A Pláza-csajnak nincsennek mutánsai, mindegyik teljesen egyforma. A haja rövid és diszkréten zselés, erõteljes sminket ken az arcára, ajkainak kontúrjai kemények és határozottak. Rágógumival táplálkozik. A Pláza-csaj mélyen dekoltált, egyszerû, de jó minõségû trikót visel, és alatta nem hord melltartót, vagy ha igen, akkor annak kiképzése elöl, két ponton igen meggyõzõ. 
A Pláza-csaj kirívóan, sõt felháborítóan karcsú, szerintem kilóra veszik fel õket. Pimaszul feszes, combra simuló, fekete, hosszú nadrágot hord, amely csak alul megy át retro-trapézba. A nadrág különösen a formás tomporán feszül talányosan, mert nem látszik a bugyi kinyomata: valószínûleg a tangás projekttel operálnak, amely diszkréten az erogén hajlatokba rejti az alsónemû textíliákat. 
Az igazi Pláza-csaj testének a csípõnadrág és a trikó alsó széle közötti része fedetlen, így a köldök a nyitva tartási idó alatt megtekinthetõ, s ezért 17-18 év távlatából is elbírálható, hogy a szülészorvos annak idején ügyesen kötötte-e el a köldökzsinórt. Az avatott szemlélõ találkozhat egy pár kifejezetten gyenge diplomamunkával is. 
A Pláza-csaj testi felépítésének elengedhetetlen tartozéka a vastag talpú, csótánytaposó cipõ. A törzsfejlõdés során itt már tapasztalható némi mutáció, a domináns példányok talpvastagsága meghaladhatja az arasznyit is. Járása ettõl sajátos és koordinálatlan, ezért a Pláza-csaj keveset mozog, általában csak a butik elé jön ki mobiltelefonozni és cigarettázni. A Pláza-csajok kifejezetten jó szagúak. A szagokat egymástól kérik kölcsön, így illatanyaguk is uniformizált, de a legutolsó divat szerinti. 
Egyéb kapcsolataik nem nagyon vannak, vevõ ritkán akad, idõnként a sercegõ rádiójú biztonsági õrökkel váltanak néhány belterjes szót. Összességében a Pláza-csaj elég guszta kis nõ. Az ember szívesen elnézegetné õket akár órákon keresztül is. Erre azonban nincs mód, mert a nejem feltûnt a szupermarket felõl három megrakott szatyorral.


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

sose lesz meg a 20


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

*Opera tudnivalók*

*8 fontos tudnivaló azoknak, akik elõször mennek operába* 

Az operában végig énekelnek, ha valaki abbahagyja akár egy pillanatra is, hálából rögtön meg kell tapsolni.
Az operák alaptörténete a következo : két kövér ember szerelmes egymásba és a végén egyikük vagy mindkettõ meghal. Õket kell a leghangosabban megtapsolni. Ha egyikük sem hal meg, vígoperáról beszélünk. Ez esetben a nézõk halnak bele az unalomba és a hangzavar okozta stresszbe.
Az operák általában idegen nyelveken hallhatók, nem szinkronizáltak, de a szereplõk gesztusaiból is kitalálható a történet. Ha mellükre szorítják a kezüket, mint Lakodalom Lajcsi, akkor szerelmesek, ha a plafonra néznek: boldogok, ha a padlóra: szomorúak. Ha pedig a kardjukat csapkodják: kardozni akarnak valakivel. A gonosz általában gonoszan néz, vagy ki van vastagítva a szemöldöke.
Aki a legmagasabb hangon énekel, az keresi a legtöbbet, mind a férfiaknál mind a nõknél.
Mivel az operákat régen írták, a szövegírók többsége szerencsére már nem kap pénzt az idióta dalszövegekért és nem jön ki meghajolni a tapsrend szerint.
A jó és a gonosz kövér nõket a ruhájukról lehet megkülönbözetni, a jó kövér nõnek ugyanis általában jobban kivan a melle.
A zenészek nem azért vannak egy árokban, mert szar számokat fognak játszani, hanem azért, hogy látsszanak az énekesek.
Ne aggódjunk, senkit sem ölnek meg annyira, hogy a halála elott ne tudjon még tíz percet énekelni.


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

232455rt34t45tq45


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

*Az ideális beteg 6+1 pontja*

Mielott valaki megbetegszik, jo ha tudja, milyen is az idealis beteg. 1. Mindenevo - Ha a korhazi koszt nem izlik neki, a folyoson talalhato pafranyokkal vagy hazulrol hozott etelmaradekokkal is beeri. 2. Ontisztulo - A legnagyobb noverhiany eseten is kepes onmaga, valamint kornyezete rendbentartasara. 3. Egyedulallo - Nincsenek hozzatartozoi, akik a gyogyito munkat allando erdeklodesekkel hatraltatnak. 4. Halas - Nem kell attol tartani, hogy felgyogyulasa utan halatlan lesz. 5. Csondes - Nem kerdezi folyton, hogy melyik gyogyszernek milyen mellekhatasa van.(Sajat erdekeben jobb is, ha ezt nem tudja.) 6. Szep - Megjelenesevel nem rontja a korhazi dolgozok, valamint betegtarsai kozerzetet. 6+1. A legidealisabb beteg az, aki teljesen egezseges. Igy az amugy is egeszsegtelenul tulterhelt egezsegugyi intezmenyrendszer bajait nem tetezi sajat bajaival.


----------



## kicsycita (2012 Március 11)

*Jelek, hogy eleged van a '90-es évekbõl*



Megpróbálod beirni a jelszavadat a mikrohullámú sütõbe
Évek óta nem játszottál igazi kártyával
15 telefonszámod van, melyeken elérheted 3 tagú családodat
E-mail -en kérdezed meg a melletted ülö kollégádat, "Van kedved este beugrani egy sörre?" és Ö ezt irja vissza, "Igen, csak adj még 5 percet"
Internet-en többször beszélgettél egy ismeretlen dél-amerikai -val, de idén még nem beszéltél a szomszédoddal
Vásárolsz egy számitógépet és egy héttel késõbb már elavulttá válik
Az ok amiért a régi barátaiddal nem tartod a kapcsolatod, hogy nincs e-mail cimük
A Magyar Postát már rendkivül lassúnak találod. Hajlamos vagy a nemzetközileg elterjedt snail-mail (csiga-posta) néven emlegetni
A rendszerezettség szerinted a szines post-it jegyzetek használatával érhetö el
A legtöbb viccet már e-mail -en kapod, nem pedig elmesélve
Egy hosszú munkanap után otthon is üzleti stilusban válaszolsz a telefonokra
Amikor otthonról telefonálsz, akaratlanul is egy 0-t tárcsázol, hogy városi vonalat kapj.


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

9


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

8


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

7


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

6


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

5


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

4


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

3


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

2


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

1


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

0


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

1


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

2


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

3


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

4


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

5


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

6


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

7


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

8


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

9


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

10


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

Furcsa az oldal


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

11


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

3


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

12


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

4


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

13


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

5


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

6


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

14


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

7


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

15


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

8


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

16


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

9


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

17


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

10


----------



## Zsuszo (2012 Március 11)

18


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

11


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

12


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

13


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

14


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

15


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

16


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

17


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

18


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

19


----------



## nori2 (2012 Március 11)

20


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

Nehezen veszem az adást, de igyekszem összegyűjteni azt a bizonyos huszat. ez az első. Kérem, hogy offolásért ne töröljetek!


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

2.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

3.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

4.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

5.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

6.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

7.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

8.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

9.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

10.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

11.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

12.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

13.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

14.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

15.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

16.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

17.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

18.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

19.


----------



## zsena (2012 Március 11)

20.


----------



## nvargazsuzsa (2012 Március 11)

sziasztok


----------



## Pindurandi (2012 Március 11)

örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a helyre, így lassan a 20. hozzászólásnál tartok


----------



## Pindurandi (2012 Március 11)

de előtte játszottam is egy kicsit


----------



## Pindurandi (2012 Március 11)

most már remélem minden ok lesz


----------



## Pindurandi (2012 Március 11)

vmi még mindig nem ok


----------



## Pindurandi (2012 Március 11)

mit kellene tennem????


----------



## Pindurandi (2012 Március 11)

több mint 2 napja regizte és megvan a 20 hozzászólás , nem értem


----------



## Hilda44 (2012 Március 12)

Itt is üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 12)

Szuper a hely


----------



## deservevictory (2012 Március 12)

És most döbbenek rá, hogy nehéz 20 ÉRTELMES hozzászólást összehoznom, de próbálkozom  Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Juliaska_2007 (2012 Március 12)

*Sziasztok!*

Üdv mindenkinek!kiss


----------



## Dani 057 (2012 Március 12)

Most regisztráltam az oldalra és már nagyon tetszik


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Minden hozzáállás kérdése. Valóban az. Aki nem csinál gondot, az gondtalan."


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

nem jut semmi az eszembe, amiről írhatnék, úgyhogy berakok pár idézete ide. bocsi


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Ha erős vagy, légy szelíd, hogy a környezeted inkább tiszteljen, mint féljen tőled."


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Néha az őrületben is van értelem." (ez különben milyen igaz!)


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Ha meg akarsz találni valamit, nem szabad keresned."


----------



## Skorpijo (2012 Március 12)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

ez a dr. csont című sorozatból van, amit amúgy nagyon szeretek


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Csak akkor beszélj, ha a csendnél értelmesebbet tudsz mondani."


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Nincs senki, akinek tanulni ne kellene, és senki, akitől tanulni ne lehetne."


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Ki minden percet megragad: 
Az győz a sors felett."


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Azzal ugyan senkit meg nem javítasz, ha eltaszítod."


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Nem lehet a bánat magvát elvetve boldogságot aratni."


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Március 12)

1


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Az ember tehet, amit akar, de nem akarhat úgy, ahogy neki tetszik."


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Ha kettőt szeretsz, egyet sem szeretsz igazán."


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Aki képes uralkodni a testén, az a lelkén is képes."


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Aki fél a farkastól, ne menjen az erdőbe!"


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Csak annyit tehetsz, hogy alkalmazkodsz az élethez és reménykedsz, hogy jól csinálod."


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"Hogyan ismerhetjük meg a jelent? A múlt segítségével!"


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

"A bölcs emberek soha nem kívánták, hogy fiatalok legyenek."


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Március 13)

jó reggelt Mindenkinek


----------



## kocsistunde23 (2012 Március 13)

köszönjük szépen


----------



## aegon (2012 Március 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Üdv 
:smile:


----------



## aegon (2012 Március 13)

jozsikatuning írta:


>


 
:smile:


----------



## aegon (2012 Március 13)

t.katka írta:


> "A bölcs emberek soha nem kívánták, hogy fiatalok legyenek."


 
:smile:


----------



## borsoo29 (2012 Március 13)

*1. hozzászólás*

Kaptam a lányomtól egy olvasógépet és teljesen megzakkantam. Azóta keresek egy pár sci-fit, amit még nem olvastam


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

Köszönjük a tanácsot!


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

"Úgy gondolom, aTermészet fantáziája annyival nagyszerűbb az emberénél, hogy sosem hagy majd nyugodni minket."


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

“Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.”


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

“Nem lehet összekötni a pontokat a jövőt fürkészve, az összefüggések csak utólag visszanézve látszanak.”


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

“Fájdalmas a vereség, de még fájdalmasabb, ha nem a legjobb formádat adtad!”


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

“Azért nem jut olyan sok ember sehova az életben, mert a hátsó kertben keresgélik a négylevelű lóheréket.”


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

"Az emberek dalokat írnak arról, hogy "énekelnek az esőben", de a valóságban, amikor bőrig áznak, akkor csak siránkoznak."


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

"Csak ha leereszkedünk a szakadék mélyére, akkor találjuk meg az élet kincseit. Ahol összerogysz, ott lapul a kincs. Amit keresel, az éppen abban a barlangban rejlik, ahová félsz belépni."


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

"Azzal pocsékoljuk el a legtöbb időt, ha nem gondoljuk végig a dolgokat."


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

"Isten az emberi szívet nagyobbra teremtette a Földnél, hogy az soha ne tudja egészen betölteni"


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

mit csináljon a paraszt akinek nincsen földje ?
vessen magára.


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

- Jean, mit tárcsáz a telefonon?
- Semmit uram, csak a figyelmét akarom felhívni.


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

*Hóember*

Ki a hideget nem szereti, hóember nem lehet.


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

Miért nem eszik reggel banánt a rendőr?
- ???
- Mert a banán déligyümölcs.


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

- Hogy hívják az internetező szerzetest?
- Felhasználó barát.


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

Férfi bemegy a kocsmába.
- Kérek egy sört.
- Alkoholmentes jó lesz?
- Játékpénzt elfogad?


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

A kardhal először, a reményhal meg utoljára!


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

Hova ül a tehén a buszon?
- ???
- Legelőre.


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

A fényképészetbe betér egy szőke nő:
- Szeretnék erről a filmről képeket csináltatni.
- 9×13?
- 117. Miért?


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

- Jean, lefestette a kerítést csíkosra?
- Nem, uram, nem kaptam csíkos festéket.


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

Háromfajta ember van. Aki tud számolni és aki nem.


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

Van-e élet az orángután?


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

"Nem tudod megváltoztatni a múltadat, de elengedheted és elindulhatsz a jövő felé."


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

Tud-e mama, mit csinál az űrhajós, ha megszomjazik?- kérdezi a kis Jedlik Ányos a mamáját.
- Tudományos űrkutatás.


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

-Kik laknak a szódavízben? 
-Buborék.


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

-Anyu leszakadt a babám keze! 
-Rá se ránts, előveszem a takarékszövetkezet!


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

- Hogy hívják a buta indiánlányt?
- Szőkenő szarvas.


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Köszönöm


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Az írás magányos tevékenység. Az a gyönyörűség szüli, hogy az ember végre beszélhet.
"Müller Péter"


----------



## csaptelepke (2012 Március 13)

Sziasztok,
Miért nem tudok csatolt file-okat megnézni? Már több mint 20 hozzászólásom van, és több mint 2 napja regisztráltam..


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

A világ a tükröd. Téged mutat. Tudom, hogy nem szeretsz belenézni, én sem, de kell az önismeretünkhöz.
"Müller Péter"


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

A legszebb ajándék: egy mosoly. Egy ölelés. Vagy még az sem - csak egy gondolat: "Szeretlek".


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Minden hely megszentelődik, ahol boldog voltál.


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Ha nem látlak a szívemmel, remény sincs rá, hogy megértsük egymást. Ha én nem vagyok benned, s te énbennem, hiába beszélünk, nem értjük egymást.


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Nem az a kérdés, hogy ki milyen, hanem hogy mit csinál. Az ember jellemzésénél az igei megközelítés a jó és nem a jelzői. Az embert nem lehet minősíteni.


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

A boldogság átsuhan rajtunk, rendszerint akkor, amikor a legkevésbé várjuk, s a megértés fénye is akkor villan föl bennünk, mikor abbahagyjuk az igazság konok, erőszakos üldözését.


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Ha azt képzeled, hogy beteg vagy, az is leszel! Ha hiszel a gyógyulásodban - de igazán hiszel -, meggyógyulsz. Ha hiszel magadban és a jövődben, a hited anyaggá formálja a láthatatlant, és élhető jövőt írhatsz magadnak.


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Igazán csak az tudja az embert kihozni a sodrából, aki fontos neki. Akit szeret.


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Felnőni azt jelenti, hogy letéped azt, aki eddig voltál, s belenősz abba, aki leszel.


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Az első lépés a legfontosabb lépés. Nemcsak azért, mert kijelöli az útirányt, hanem mert abban már - mint magban a növény - minden benne van.


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Maga az élet fölfoghatatlan csoda - s akiben nincs ámulat, az soha az igazság közelébe sem juthat.


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Ha szeretek valakit, akkor egyszerre ismerem fel benne, akivel teljesen egy vagyok, s aki teljesen más, mint én.


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Lelkünk mélyén rejlik legnagyobb kincsünk, a könny. Két módon tudjuk felszínre hozni: nagy fájdalommal vagy nagy örömmel.


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Ha valóban megszeretlek, s te megszeretsz engem: egyikünk sem lesz többé az, aki volt.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Csanádi Imre: Tavasz ébresztő 

Ébredj, új tavasz, 
jégtörő, sugaras, 
gallyat gomolyító, 
mindenféle madarakat 
víg versenyre tanító! 

Ficánkoló 

Felleg szakadozz, 
friss fű fakadozz, 
bolyhos a barka- 
boci, boci tarka, 
nagyot ugrik, ficánkol, 
nem marasztja a jászol.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Kányádi Sándor: Madáretető 

Cinkék, cinegék, feketerigók, 
megosztom veletek e fél cipót, 
megosztom az én olyan-amilyen 
énekem- szerzett kenyerem. 

Csettegess rigóm, járd a kerteket, 
jöjjetek csókák, varjak, verebek: 
vendégül látok minden itt maradt, 
velünk telelő madarat. 

Terítve már patyolat abroszom, 
kenyeremet elétek morzsolom. 
Nem várok érte, nem kell félnetek, 
ordas télben ujjongó éneket. 

Ha majd tavasz lesz és én hallgatok, 
akkor zendüljön a ti hangotok, 
hírrel hirdetve, hogy az emberek 
télen sem voltak embertelenek.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

*Juhász Gyula: Mégis oly szép. . .*

Juhász Gyula: Mégis oly szép. . . 

Mégis, oly szép az élet. Tört kehellyel, 
Melyből minden öröm s erő kiömlött, 
Tört karddal, mely csúfos kudarcba tört el 
És ellened fordult, ó bús legyőzött, 

Mégis, oly szép az élet. Tört virággal, 
Mely néked nyílt s elhervadt, mint a lelked 
És tört zászlóval, melyre írva: Bánat 
S mellyel vert életed eseng kegyelmet, 

Mégis, oly szép az élet. Mégis oly szép, 
Fölötte kék sátor a csillogó ég, 
Alatta tarka szőnyeg az örök föld. 

Oly szép az élet! És oly bő kegyelme, 
Enged, hogy élj, szegény, szomorú ördög, 
Ég és pokol reményétől elesve.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

*Nemes Nagy Ágnes: (Kettős világban) Hadi jelvény*

Nemes Nagy Ágnes: (Kettős világban) Hadi jelvény 

Mint iszap, gyönge hegy belébe málló, 
mely önmagától főve körbe fortyog; 
mint visszaforgatott, nagy húsdaráló 
mely befelé nyel minden tömör kortyot- 
így szívja, őrli elmém a világot. 

Hasonlatokban őrli: roncsot ér. 
S az elme: rész helyett egészre hágott, 
s a rész ölén katlanba hull a tér. 

Dúlt katlan! Tört anyag! Micsoda mérték 
képes kiszűrni pontos csapadékod? 
Mily tükör lát folyékony, sima ércként? 
Hűlő szerelmek? isten? étel? észt-ok? 
Mint légy szeme: ezer tükör a bőröm, 
a viszonyulás prizmás kínja köt, 
s nem törhetem szét, mert-e kin az őröm 
a sík halál s kerek téboly között. 

A negyvenezer kilométeres föld 
agyam csigáján gördül egyre beljebb- 
Micsoda orvos, s mely igéje ment meg? 
Csontom feszül: a szörny vajúdik ekként, 
mégsem szülés ez: harc a lényem falán, 
de hullva is, akár egy hadi jelvényt, 
magasra tartom széttört koponyám!


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

A sikerhez vezető út karbantartás miatt zárva.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Radnóti Miklós: Hasonlatok 



Olyan vagy, mint egy suttogó faág, 
ha rámhajolsz, 
s rejtelmes ízű vagy, 
olyan vagy, mint a mák, 

s akár a folyton gyűrűző idő, 
oly izgató vagy, 
s olyan megnyugtató, 
mint sír felett a kő, 

olyan vagy, mint egy vélem nőtt barát, 
s nem ismerem ma sem 
egészen még 
nehéz hajadnak illatát, 

és kék vagy olykor s félek, el ne hagyj, 
csavargó, nyurga füst - 
és néha félek tőled én, 
ha villámszínű vagy, 

s mint napsütötte égiháború: 
sötétarany, - 
ha megharagszol, 
ép oly vagy, mint az ú, 

mélyhangu, hosszan zengő és sötét, 
s ilyenkor én 
mosolyból fényes hurkokat 
rajzolgatok köréd.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Radnóti: Két karodban 

Két karodban ringatózom 
csöndesen. 
Két karomban ringatózol 
csöndesen. 

Két karodban gyermek vagyok 
hallgatag. 
Két karomban gyermek vagy te 
hallgatlak. 

Két karodban átölelsz te 
ha félek. 
Két karommal átölellek 
s nem félek. 

Két karodban nem ijeszt majd 
a halál nagy 
csöndje sem. 
Két karodban a halálon, 
mint egy álmon 
átesem.


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

Már látom a fényt az alagút végén... de miért dudál?


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

*Ady Endre: A szerelmesek holdja*

Ady Endre: A szerelmesek holdja 


Makulátlan az ég 
S ragyognia kéne a Holdnak. 
De e szent éjszakán 
Égen és Földön 
Sötét sorsok folyói folynak. 

Érzed, hogy rohanunk 
Mesebeli lég-folyók hátán? 
Ez az az éjszaka, 
Mikor a Hold fut 
S elhal ilyen csókoknak láttán. 

Ez az az éjszaka, 
Melyre szörnyű, ha jön a holnap. 
Ölelünk, rohanunk, 
De meghalunk, ha 
Ez éjjel meglátjuk a Holdat.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Fáy Ferenc - Kellesz nekem 

Kellesz nekem, mint napfény kell a fáknak, 
Tikkadt virágnak, mint a víz szeme. 
Úgy, mint a test kell kóbor furcsa láznak, 
Mint dalra vágyó fülnek kell: zene. 

Vágyom rád, mint vándor vágy a fényre, 
Sötét fű után, ha eső, szél veri. 
S ezer ház súgja délibábnak: térj be, 
S ezer tenyér nyújt hűs vizet neki. 

Úgy nézek rád, mint víz-csepp néz az égre 
Irigylő vággyal vén felhőkre lát, 
És hogyha feljut, titkon, lopva, félve 
Anyjában nézi vágyva önmagát. 

Kellesz nekem, mint bűnnek kell az este, 
Mint vad csikónak fékező hurok, 
Ezernyi vágyam téged vár keresve, 
S ha egyszer eltűnsz, veled pusztulok.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Babits Mihály: Jónás imája 


Hozzám már hűtlen lettek a szavak, 
vagy én lettem mint túláradt patak 
oly tétova céltalan parttalan 
s ugy hordom régi sok hiú szavam 
mint a tévelygő ár az elszakadt 
sövényt jelzőkarókat gátakat. 
Óh bár adna a Gazda patakom 
sodrának medret, biztos útakon 
vinni tenger felé, bár verseim 
csücskére Tőle volna szabva rim 
előre kész, s mely itt áll polcomon, 
szent Bibliája lenne verstanom, 
hogy ki mint Jónás, rest szolgája, hajdan 
bujkálva, később mint Jónás a Halban 
leszálltam a kinoknak eleven 
süket és forró sötétjébe, nem 
három napra, de három hóra, három 
évre vagy évszázadra, megtaláljam, 
mielőtt egy még vakabb és örök 
Cethal szájában végkép eltünök, 
a régi hangot s szavaim hibátlan 
hadsorba állván, mint Ő sugja, bátran 
szólhassak s mint rossz gégémből telik 
és ne fáradjak bele estelig 
vagy mig az égi és ninivei hatalmak 
engedik hogy beszéljek s meg ne haljak.


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

Hogy kerülnek a "Fűre lépni tilos!" táblák a gyep közepére?


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Nagy László: 
KI VISZI ÁT A SZERELMET 

Létem ha végleg lemerűlt, 
ki imád tücsök-hegedűt? 
Lángot ki lehel deres ágra? 
Ki feszül föl a szivárványra? 
Lágy hantu mezővé a sziklacsípőket 
ki öleli sírva? 
Ki becéz falban megeredt 
hajakat, verőereket? 
S dúlt hiteknek kicsoda állít 
káromkodásból katedrálist? 
Létem ha végleg lemerűlt, 
ki rettenti a keselyűt! 
S ki viszi át fogában tartva 
a Szerelmet a túlsó partra!


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Tóth Árpád-Hófehérke 

Igen, ez csak vers: lim-lom, szép szemét, 
Játék, melyet a halk gyermek, a Vágy 
Faragcsál, s olykor lustán félbehágy, 
S merengni húnyja álmatag szemét. 

Most ezt faragta: kis szonett, setét 
Szavakból ácsolt bús ébenfa-ágy. 
S ráfekteti gyengéden gyenge, lágy 
Szerelmem holt, virágos tetemét. 

Pihenj, szerelmem! nézzenek a boldog 
Élők, mint nyugszol némán, hófehérbe, 
Tündérmeséim édes Hófehérje. 

Ágyad szélén vigyázva üljenek, 
Mint árva törpék, furcsa, bús koboldok, 
S csendeskén sírjanak a halk rímek.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Kosztolányi Dezső: 

A hosszú, hosszú, hosszú éjszakán 
(1910. ) 

A hosszú, hosszú, hosszú éjszakán 
ágyamra ül fásultan a magány 
és rámtekint és nézdeli magát 
és fésüli hosszú, hosszú haját. 

Eszelős hölgy. A szeme oly szelíd 
és bontja, oldja tornyos fürtjeit 
és oldja, bontja - percre perc enyéz - 
és újra kezdi mindig. Sose kész. 

És oldja álmom, bontja gondomat, 
álomtalan partokat hívogat. 
Ha szunnyadok, csörrennek fésűi, 
hosszú haját nevetve fésüli. 

Csak hallgatom álomban, éberen, 
hogyan motoz-motoz az éjjelen. 
Most újra kezdi. Végtelen haja 
oly hosszú, hosszú, mint az éjszaka.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

*Reviczky Gyula:Őszi remény*

Reviczky Gyula:Őszi remény

A nyár végső virága is lehull. 
Az ég is ezt siratja: elborul. 
E hervadás, e gyász úgy fáj neki! 
Csak hullanak, egyre hullnak könnyei. 

Fagyos mosollyal néz alá a nap, 
S az égen olyan álmosan halad. 
Nincs dal az erdőn, letarolt a rét, 
Miért pazarolná fényét, melegét? 

De a midőn vidám szüretelők 
Felett halad, mosolygó képet ölt, 
Miként ha szólna: Vígan legyetek, 
A hervadást úgyis megéritek!" 

De véget ér a végső vigalom: 
A szél süvít be ajtón, ablakon. 
Azt mondja: Nincs virág, meghalt a nyár! 
Nem lesz derűs, meleg, soha már!" 

Lesz! Mert a föld csak alszik, nem halott, 
Megtérnek napsugár, madárdalok. 
És akárhányszor lesz még kikelet, 
Rózsás napok, napfényes ég, meleg!


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Reményik Sándor - Az én békességem 


Ha eljönne a Csoda könnyű szárnyon, 
S szívembe egyszer az a béke szállna, 
Amelyre szörnyű szomjúsággal vágyom: - 
Előbb elzárnám a láda fiába. 
Tűnődve rajta, hogy ez hogy esett, 
Trónolnék vele a világ felett. 
Nagy-óvatosan körültapogatnám: 
Hogy hát igazán, igazán nem álom? 
Nem riasztja el első mozdulásom? 


De aztán végigvinném a világon: 
Testvér, testvérem, rokonom, barátom, 
Itt, itt a béke, itt van aranytálon! 
Itt, itt van mindennek a megoldása, 
Szűnjön szívetek szünetlen sírása! 


És elrendeznék mindent olyan szépen: 
Nem volna sokkal szebb az üdvösségben.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Áprily Lajos - A rím 


Hazája álom és titok, 
szem-nem-legelte pázsitok. 

Egyszer csak itt van s mint kis ér, 
csilingel és kísér, kísér. 

S fürtös csengő lesz: hangpatak, 
amelybe új csengés szakad. 

Mentát locsol, szirmot sodor 
és illatos lesz, mint a bor. 

És mámoros lesz, partot ont, 
kurjongató, vidám bolond. 

A mély felé örvénnyel ás, 
hogy belenézni: kábulás. 

A fényen tündökölve fut 
és fényes tündérvölgybe jut. 

S tó lesz, virágot úsztató, 
habnyugtató és tiszta tó. 

Nem ás, nem ont és nem kering - 
csak ring s a lelkem benne ring.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

TÓTH ÁRPÁD: ŐSZI KÉRDÉS 
Jártál-e mostanában a csendes tarlón este, 
Mikor csillaggal ékes a roppant, tiszta tér, 
S nagy, lassú szekerek ballagnak haza, messze, 
S róluk a szénaillat meghalni visszatér? 

És fájt-e, amíg nézted a nyárfát révedezve, 
Hogy reszket agg feje, az ezüstösfehér, 
S hogy édes életednek újra egy éve veszve, 
Mert viszi már Szeptember, a nagy szénásszekér? 

S ültél-e elfáradva kemény, útmenti kőre, 
Merőn bámulva vissza az elvakúlt időkbe, 
És feldöbbenve: jaj! ha most ledőlnél halva! 

S eszméltél-e fel árván az éji hidegen, 
Mikor a késő szellő, mint kósza, idegen 
Eb, lábadhoz simúlt s bús kezeidet nyalta?


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

TÓTH ÁRPÁD: AZ ÖRÖM ILLAN 

Az Öröm illan, ints neki, 
Még visszavillan szép szeme, 
Lágy hangja halkuló zene, 
S lebbennek szőke tincsei. 
Itt volt hát? jaj, nem is hiszem, 
Már oly kusza a tünde rajz. 
Mint visszafénylő, kedves arc 
Szétrezgő képe vad vizen. 
Mint lázálomkép, lenge árny, 
Cikázó galambsziluett 
Lánggal égő város felett: 
Füst közt vonagló gyenge szárny. 
Egy holt csillagról árva fény, 
Mely milljom éve untalan 
Száll ájultan és hontalan 
A végtelen tér jég ürén. 
Édeni pajtás, égi kéz, 
Feldobná szívünk a poros, 
Vak légbe, mint vidám, piros 
Labdát, de jaj, a szív nehéz. 
Itt volt hát? -- ó, Öröm, Öröm, 
Egy szóra még, egy percre még! 
Ó, mondd, az ég fenn ugye kék, 
S az élet méze nem üröm? 
Az Öröm illan, ints neki, 
Még visszabúsul szép szeme, 
Lágy hangja elfúló zene, 
S ezüstfehérek tincsei. . .


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Ady Endre: Sem utódja, sem boldog őse. . . 


Sem rokona, sem ismerőse 
Nem vagyok senkinek, 
Nem vagyok senkinek. 
Vagyok, mint minden ember: fenség, 
Észak-fok, titok, idegenség, 
Lidérces, messze fény, 
Lidérces, messze fény. 

De, jaj, nem tudok így maradni, 
Szeretném magam megmutatni, 
Hogy látva lássanak, 
Hogy látva lássanak. 

Ezért minden: önkínzás, ének: 
Szeretném, hogyha szeretnének 
S lennék valakié, 
Lennék valakié.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Karinthy Frigyes: Elôszó 

Nem mondhatom el senkinek, 
Elmondom hát mindenkinek. 

Próbáltam súgni szájon és fülön, 
Mindnyájatoknak, egyenként, külön. 

A titkot, ami úgyis egyremegy 
S amit nem tudhat más, csak egy meg egy. 

A titkot, amiért egykor titokban 
Világrajöttem vérben és mocsokban, 

A szót, a titkot, a piciny csodát, 
Hogy megkeressem azt a másikat 
S fülébe súgjam: add tovább. 

Nem mondhatom el senkinek, 
Elmondom hát mindenkinek. 

Mert félig már ki is bukott, tudom, 
De mindig megrekedt a féluton. 

Az egyik forró és piros lett tôle, 
Ô is sugni akart: csók lett belôle. 

A másik jéggé dermedt, megfagyott, 
Elment a sírba, itthagyott. 

Nem mondhatom el senkinek, 
Elmondom hát mindenkinek. 

A harmadik csak rámnézett hitetlen, 
Nevetni kezdett és én is nevettem. 

Gyermekkoromban elszántam magam, 
Hogy szólok istennek, ha van. 

De nékem ô égô csipkefenyérben 
Meg nem jelent, se borban és kenyérben, 

Hiába vártam sóvár-irigyen, 
Nem méltatott reá, hogy ôt higyjem. 

Nem mondhatom el senkinek, 
Elmondom hát mindenkinek. 

Hogy fájt, mikor csúfoltak és kinoztak 
És sokszor jobb lett volna lenni rossznak, 

Mert álom a bûn és álom a jóság, 
De minden álomnál több a valóság, 

Hogy itt vagyok már és még itt vagyok 
S tanuskodom a napról, hogy ragyog. 

Én isten nem vagyok s nem egy világ, 
Se északfény, se álomvirág. 

Nem voltam jobb, se rosszabb senkinél, 
Mégis a legtöbb: ember, aki él. 

Mindenkinek rokona, ismerôse, 
Mindenkinek utódja, ôse. 

Nem mondhatom el senkinek, 
Elmondom hát mindenkinek. 

Elmondom én, elmondanám, 
De béna a kezem s dadog a szám. 

Elmondanám az út hová vezet, 
Segítsetek hát, nyujtsatok kezet. 

Emeljetek fel, szólni, látni, élni, 
Itt lent a porban nem tudok beszélni. 

A csörgôt eldobtam és nincs harangom, 
Itt lent a porban rossz a hangom. 

Egy láb mellemre lépett, eltaposta, 
Emeljetek fel a magosba. 

Egy szószéket a sok közül kibérlek, 
Engedjetek fel lépcsôjére, kérlek, 

Még nem tudom, mit mondok majd, nem én, 
De úgy sejtem, örömhírt hoztam én. 

Örömhirt, jó hirt, titkot és szivárványt 
Nektek, kiket szerettem, 
Állván tátott szemmel, csodára várván. 

Amit nem mondhatok el senkinek, 
Amit majd elmondok mindenkinek.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Kosztolányi Dezső - Vigyázz 

Vigyázz. 
Ez a nagy pillanat. 
Egy ember jön feléd, bemutatkozik, 
már tárja kezét, most lát legelőször, 
rád néz, 
és elviszi majd az arcod, a hangod, 
s őrzi. 

Lélek csak az ember a többi 
emberek lelkében, 
törékeny gondolatokból faragott, 
száztitkú, halovány emlék, 
mely néha a fellegekig magasul. 
Légy méltó e testvér 
áhitatos várakozására, 
s remegjen által a tudat, 
hogy most történhet valami, 
ami még nem volt, 
mióta áll a világ, 
s Isten kezében se reszketett úgy 
sáranyagod, mint most 
az ő kezében, 
ki megteremt igazán, 
fényből, szeretetből, 
Ő, a te rokonod, 
Ő, a te Urad, Istened. 

Nézz rá, 
büszkén s alázatosan is, 
mint aki megszületett és aki meghal. 
Ne félj. 
Röpítsd feléje a te életed 
s egyedülvalóságod, mely neki 
oly idegen, 
hogy beleborzong 
és megért. 
Légy őszinte, tiszta, bátor. 
Adj példát. 
Szemvillanás csak, s kész a bűn, 
és az örökre tart, 
örökre büntet, 
öngyilkos haraggal, 
és összetöri az emlékedet, 
téged. 

Ne hazudj. 
Ne halj meg. 
Élj benne. 
Ez a nagy pillanat. 
Vigyázz.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Ady Endre. 

A MENTŐ GLÓRIA 


Jönnek, jönnek, jönnek elébem 
Bűnös multamnak évei 
Gyászfátyolosan, feketében. 

Mindegyiknek van egy nagy vádja 
S én bűnrovásom hallgatom 
Mellem vervén, hajam cibálva. 

Ez is igaz, ez is: valóban 
Nem voltam én állhatatos, 
Sohase voltam, semmi jóban. 

Tavaszt láttam csunya avarban 
S elszalasztottam a tavaszt 
S kellő időben meg nem haltam. 

Bántottam, kik védtek, szerettek 
S öleltem a judásokat: 
Igazuk van, akik megvetnek. 

De mégis, mégis gyászos pírban 
Látom a mentő glóriát 
Fejem körül, mert sokat sírtam.


----------



## safscro (2012 Március 13)

Ady Endre. 

A MENTŐ GLÓRIA 


Jönnek, jönnek, jönnek elébem 
Bűnös multamnak évei 
Gyászfátyolosan, feketében. 

Mindegyiknek van egy nagy vádja 
S én bűnrovásom hallgatom 
Mellem vervén, hajam cibálva. 

Ez is igaz, ez is: valóban 
Nem voltam én állhatatos, 
Sohase voltam, semmi jóban. 

Tavaszt láttam csunya avarban 
S elszalasztottam a tavaszt 
S kellő időben meg nem haltam. 

Bántottam, kik védtek, szerettek 
S öleltem a judásokat: 
Igazuk van, akik megvetnek. 

De mégis, mégis gyászos pírban 
Látom a mentő glóriát 
Fejem körül, mert sokat sírtam.


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

A világ öt elemből áll (...): Föld, levegő, tűz, víz és süket duma.

*Lawrence Sanders*


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

Igazából sohasem akartam mást, csupán megadni az embereknek a nevetés jelentette megkönnyebbülést. A humor gyógyszer lehet, akár az aszpirin.
*Kurt Vonnegut*


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

Nem vagyok egy bajnok. Rosszak a reflexeim. Egyszer elütött egy autó, amit két pasas tolt.*

**Woody Allen*


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

Az átlagember alvásigénye: még öt perc.*
*
*
*
*Max Kauffmann*


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

Szeretem az extrém sportokat, rengeteg új emberrel ismerkedek meg: mentősökkel, balesetisekkel, gyógytornászokkal és egyszerű emberekkel, akik kihívták a mentőt.


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

Egyszer azt hittem, hogy tévedtem, de tévedtem.


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

Az önző csak magára gondol, az irigy másra.


----------



## Tralfamador13 (2012 Március 13)

_Mindenkinek hinnie kell valamiben. Én azt hiszem, iszom még egyet._


----------



## lakac (2012 Március 13)

hello


----------



## lakac (2012 Március 13)

sziasztok


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

1


----------



## lakac (2012 Március 13)

igen nehéz meg szerezni 20-at


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

2


----------



## lakac (2012 Március 13)

remélem jó lesz ez az oldal


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

3


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

4


----------



## lakac (2012 Március 13)

passz


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

5


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

6


----------



## christina21 (2012 Március 13)

Köszönöm az eddigi sok segítséget!!!


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

7


----------



## lakac (2012 Március 13)

meg szerezni 20-at hogy??


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

8


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

:d9


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

10


----------



## lakac (2012 Március 13)

mikor leszek már végre tag???


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

11:d


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

12


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

13


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

14 ))


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

15 :d


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

kisskiss16


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

17


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

18


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

19


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

éssssssssss 20


----------



## magdi67 (2012 Március 13)

21 a ráadás


----------



## ditke1008 (2012 Március 13)

ez jó


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Dosztojevszkij


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Tolsztoj


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Thomas Mann


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

John Irving


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Irwin Shaw


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Stanislaw Lem


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Asimov


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Huxley


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Ken Follett


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Frederick Forsyth


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Ray Bradbury


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Lawrence Block


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Agatha Christie


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Wodehouse


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Rejtő Jenő


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Szabó Magda


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Ed McBain


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

John Steinbeck


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Csehov


----------



## vaklampa (2012 Március 13)

Douglas Adams


----------



## karcsi700310 (2012 Március 13)

Akkor nekikezdek a 20 db hozzászólás összegyűjtéséhez.


----------



## karcsi700310 (2012 Március 13)

Hoppá! Ezek szerint már rég túljutottam a 20 hozzászóláson. Mégis jó volt újra beírni valamit.


----------



## Adriee87 (2012 Március 13)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Március 14)

jó reggelt


----------



## borsoo29 (2012 Március 14)

A kutyám ma reggelre behányt, bekakált és bepisilt. Megkérdeztem tőle, tud-e még egyéb kunsztot.  Jó reggelt mindenkinek.


----------



## zsaniiiii (2012 Március 14)

S


----------



## zsaniiiii (2012 Március 14)

z


----------



## zsaniiiii (2012 Március 14)

i


----------



## zsaniiiii (2012 Március 14)

a


----------



## zsaniiiii (2012 Március 14)

s


----------



## zsaniiiii (2012 Március 14)

zt


----------



## zsaniiiii (2012 Március 14)

o


----------



## zsaniiiii (2012 Március 14)

k


----------



## pokey5 (2012 Március 14)

pár csak kell


----------



## marta 82 (2012 Március 14)

Szia! köszönöm. Sajnos én olyan alap dolgokat nem értettem, hogy hogyan kell üzenetet írni, mire kell kattintani. De már megy.


----------



## sz.zsazsa60 (2012 Március 15)

b


----------



## fandika44 (2012 Március 16)

köszi


----------



## fandika44 (2012 Március 16)

Életünk olyan, amilyenné gondolataink teszik.


----------



## fandika44 (2012 Március 16)

Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.
John C. Maxwell


----------



## fandika44 (2012 Március 16)

Az ember akarata szabad. Bizonyos mértékben tőle függ, hogy az élete paradicsom lesz-e vagy pokol.
Karl May


----------



## fandika44 (2012 Március 16)

Az élet olyan, mint a távirat: rövid, és tele van hibákkal.


----------



## fandika44 (2012 Március 16)

Tenyeredbe nyomom a legszebb üveggolyóm, te meg mintha tudnád, hogy egyetlen sor járt a fejemben, míg szorítottam a markomban. És elmondod, hogy a távolságot, mint... És rád nézek, és már nem is csodálkozom, nem is mondom, hogy nyilván ez volt a legtökéletesebb pillanat.
Albert Tímea


----------



## fandika44 (2012 Március 16)

Az igaz szerelem nem könnyű, de harcolni kell érte, mert ha egyszer rátalálsz, nem cserélnéd el semmiért.
Once Upon a Time c. film


----------



## fandika44 (2012 Március 16)

Szeretek élni. Mert veled lehetek. Te vagy a gyökere mindannak, amit csinálok, ami vagyok. Életem nyugalmas középpontja.
Pam Brown


----------



## fandika44 (2012 Március 16)

Légy, minő vagy, kedvesem! 
Láss, mikép látsz rendesen.
William Shakespeare


----------



## fandika44 (2012 Március 16)

Te soha nem vagy a terhemre. Ezt tudod. Különben saját magamnak lehetnék a terhére, ugyanis te a részem vagy. Mindig magammal cipellek, keresztül-kasul a földrészeken és az érzelmek tájain, mint vágyképet, mint a teljesség illúzióját, mint a legeszményibb szerelmet.
Daniel Glattauer


----------



## sz.zsazsa60 (2012 Március 16)

11


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)




----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

A legszebb ajándék: egy mosoly. Egy ölelés. Vagy még az sem - csak egy gondolat: "Szeretlek".
Müller Péter


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

Az ember mindig arra vágyik a legjobban, ami távolodik tőle...
Milan Kundera


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

Valamiről azt hiszed, sosem történhet meg, aztán megtörténik, és már nem vágysz semmi másra.
Jóbarátok c. film


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

Kiabál a székely legény az apjának. Édesapám, fogtam egy medvét! -jól van, hozd ide! -Nem tudom, mert nem enged el!


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Fiú és lány közt létezik barátság, férfi és nő közt nem...


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

mindig attól félünk, ami még nincs, és ha megtörténik, akkor jön a pánik


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Nem vagyok flegma, csak gazdag az arcmimikám


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

A fogorvos mindig akkor kérdez, mikor turkál a szánkban  milyen igaz...


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

:d


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

inkább haljak meg 5 perc alatt egyenes háttal, mint éljek 50 évig térden csúszva


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

Volt egy ló, úgy hívták: Laci. 
Csíkos volt rajta a naci. 
Ha jól begombolta, 
mindjárt azt gondolta, 
ő zebra, nem paci.


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Tapasztalat: így hívjuk a tévedéseinket


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

A világ öt elemből áll (...): Föld, levegő, tűz, víz és süket duma.


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

A nő olyan, mint a Tippmix: ha nem jól rakod meg, elmegy...


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Sulis párbeszéd:
Tanárnő: miért nincs kész végig a házid? 
Diák: Mert becsöngettek!


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

ú...


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Szintén suli
Diák 1: Van házid?
Diák 2: Van hát, "tőccsek"?


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

A zenehallgatás, olyan, mint a csókolózás: csukott szemmel élvezetesebb


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Ne fikázd más zenéjét!Mert neki ez egy érzés, úgy, mint neked a sajátod


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Lehet, hogy a férfiak találták fel a tüzet, de a nők jöttek rá, hogy hogyan kell vele játszani


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Ennek a jegyében: "Asszony, irány a konyha!!!"


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

Aki utoljára nevet, az nem értette meg a viccet.


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Az élet olyan, mint a hullámvasút: egyszer fent, egyszer lent. De rajtad áll, hogy sikítasz, vagy élvezed az utat


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

Az önbizalom egyszerűen az a nyugodt, magabiztos érzés, ami orra bukás előtt eltölti az embert.


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

1463-ban Mátyás király 80.000 Ft-ért kiváltotta a Szent Koronát, és Sopront. Ma ennyiből egy lovat sem tudok venni...


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Egy fiúban több a kétség, mint amit a lányok el bírnak képzelni!


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

TAVASZ: amikor hosszabbodnak a nappalok, és rövidülnek a szoknyák


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

A boldogság egyetlen akadálya a valóság.


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

Az optimista az, aki szerint a jövő bizonytalan.


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Ha megülsz egy lovat, a gazdája vagy. Ha megszelidíted, a barátja


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Abszolút lehetetlen: csocsóban lesgólt lőni


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)




----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

Az élet bizonytalan. Kezdjük a desszerttel!


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

Ne halaszd holnapra, amit meghatározatlan időre elnapolhatsz.


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

:d


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

ííí


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Neked is megvan a 20?


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

Életünk olyan, amilyenné gondolataink teszik.


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

meg , de valami nincs rendben


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

Nálam sem:/


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

hm túl egyszerű lett volna ez így!


----------



## Obsolete (2012 Március 16)

De nem értem... 
2 napos regisztráció kell: 2 éve fenn vagyok
20 hozzászólás kell, az is megvan
Valami nem OK...


----------



## e.dina (2012 Március 16)

ez az...


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

2


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

3


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

4


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

5


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

6


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

7


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

8


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

Már most érzem hogy nagyon eredetiek az üzeneteim


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

10


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

11


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

12


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

13


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

14


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

15


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

16


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

17


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

18


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

19


----------



## freered (2012 Március 17)

20:d


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

1


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

2


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

3


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

4


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

5


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

6


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

Ez a 7.


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

8.


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

9


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

10


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

11


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

12


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

13


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

14


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

15


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

16


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

17


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

18


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

19


----------



## Nenca (2012 Március 17)

Meg van !!!!! 20.


----------



## Dolohov (2012 Március 17)

15


----------



## Dolohov (2012 Március 17)

16


----------



## Dolohov (2012 Március 17)

17


----------



## Dolohov (2012 Március 17)

18


----------



## Dolohov (2012 Március 17)

19


----------



## Dolohov (2012 Március 17)

20


----------



## Dolohov (2012 Március 17)

Megvan végre, szuper.


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

szia


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

szeretnék


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

minél hamarabb továbbjutni


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

20 húsz twenty zwanzig


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

19 tizenkilenc nineteen neunzehn


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

18 ........


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

17.......stb


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

unalmas


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

igy


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

gyűjtögetni


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

még 13


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

12


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

11


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

10


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

9


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

8


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

7


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

6


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

5


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

4


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

3


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

2


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

1


----------



## lótusz75 (2012 Március 17)

Hurrá!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

Én is nagyon kedveltem.


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

Nagy színész volt!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

Nagyon jó hangja volt!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

Sok jó könyve volt!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

hmm??


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

izgalmas!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

furi!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

Az ősz húrja zsong, jajong, busong a tájon...


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

tértechnika!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

izgalmas!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

megdöbbentő!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

rikoltson a kakas!!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

furcsa!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

tizennégy!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

a halál csak az élet vége, és nem a lété! (HB)


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

angyalok márpedig vannak!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

nagyon fontos gondolatok!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

*Adigzsi, Tuva Sámán Magyarországon 2012 
*


http://www.tibet.hu/epocha-reszletek/adigdzsi-a-tuva-saman-2012


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

magány, mint a Léttől való elválasztottság (Élet-be vetettség), vagy magány, mint az Élettől való elválasztottság (Lét-be vetettség)?


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

nagyon érdekes ez a fórum!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

nagyon érdekes ez a fórum!


----------



## trotli (2012 Március 18)

valamit tenni kell!


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Március 18)

1


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"Az emberek azt akarják olvasni, amit szívesen elképzelnek, és nem szeretik, ha a valóság ellentmond ennek." Rejtő..


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"Rémes, hogy milyen szűk viselet más ember életét hordani". Rejtő


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"A titok éltető elem, természetesen kiválasztódó ellenmérge a valóság ciánkálijának."


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"Milyen egyszerű lenne az élet, ha az emberek őszintén és becsületesen közölnék egymással véleményeiket, érzéseiket és gondolataikat."


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"Az élet csak úgy szép, ha őrült is egy kissé."


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"Mindenki onnan jön, ahonnan akar, vagy ahonnan szabadon bocsátják."


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"Az nevet utoljára, aki először üt."


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"Kerüld a részeg embert, hogy téged se molesztáljanak hasonló állapotban."


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"A szerelem sötét verem. Különösen, ha letakarják és ráülnek."


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"Hogy is van a csavargók nagy mondása? "Mindenütt jó, de legjobb sehol!""


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"Tévedni emberi dolog, de azért velem is előfordulhat."


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"A nő olyan, mint egy költői hasonlat – ha szép, az sem baj, hogy semmi értelme."


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

Pozitív hatásai

A sör a legegészségesebb alkoholos italok egyike, egyes nők is előszeretettel fogyasztják. A sörben lévő alkoholmennyiség hatása, ha a normál kereteken belül maradunk, többnyire elenyésző. A sörnek nagyon sok pozitív hatása van, melyeket tudományos eredmények bizonyítják. Nélkülözhetetlen vitaminokat és ásványi anyagokat tartalmaz, amelyek az alkohollal együtt a szervezet enzimaktivitását, az anyagcsere folyamatok jótékony gyorsítását eredményezik. Nátriumban szegény, nem tartalmaz zsírokat és 92%-nál több vízből áll.

Jelentős antioxidáns tartalmú,
Vízhajtó és vesekő-képződést megelőző,
Az ártalmas LDL koleszterin szintjét csökkenti, a jó HDL koleszterint növeli,
Nyugtató, altató hatású, feszültségoldó.
Magas vitamintartalmú (B1, B2, B3, B6, B9, H),
Jelentős mennyiségű ásványi anyagot (Cu, Fe, Zn, Mg) tartalmaz,
Vírusfertőzések elleni védelem,
Stimulálja az immunrendszert (xanthohumol-tartalma miatt),
Magas tápértékű, normál fogyasztása nem hizlal.

Két európai országban már receptre kapható a sör, aki Lengyelországban és Csehországban vesekő betegségben szenved, sörét a társadalombiztosítás fizeti.

Wikipedia


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"Vasárnap ne lopj, ne verj meg senkit, mert hat nap mindenre elegendő."


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

"Ki itt nyugtalankodik csendesen,
Író volt és elköltözött az élők sorába.
Halt harminchat évig, élt néhány napot,
S ha gondolkozott, csak álmodott
Néhány lapot. S mikor kinevették:
Azt hitte, hogy kacagtatott.
Most itt fekszik e nehéz
Temetői hant alatt,
Zöld koponyáján kiüt a csíra
És azt álmodja, hogy él.
Szegény. Béke hangjaira!
Ámen."


----------



## zolifix (2012 Március 18)

ez jó


----------



## zolifix (2012 Március 18)

ez mégjobb


----------



## zolifix (2012 Március 18)

három


----------



## zolifix (2012 Március 18)

Nem elég, hogy 20 barom írást akartok, még a ketttő között 20 másodperc...


----------



## zolifix (2012 Március 18)

zolifix írta:


> Nem elég, hogy 20 barom írást akartok, még a ketttő között 20 másodperc...


 
Ez olyan mint a komunizmus


----------



## zolifix (2012 Március 18)

6


----------



## zolifix (2012 Március 18)

7


----------



## zolifix (2012 Március 18)

8


----------



## zolifix (2012 Március 18)

na majd később folytatom...


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

Köszi!


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

2


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

3


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

4


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

5


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

6


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

7


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

8


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

9


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

10


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

11


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

12


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

13


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

14


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

15


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

16


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

17


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

18


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

19


----------



## Andi0317 (2012 Március 18)

20


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Március 18)

6


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Március 18)

7


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Március 18)

7


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Van villanyírógéped?
- Nincs. De ha lenne villám, akkor sem kellene nyírni.


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

Két rendőr sétál a Balaton partján.
- Mennyi az idő ?
- Hát még a szúnyog !


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

Két rendőr ül a moziban. Megszólal az egyik:
- Most jön a happy end.
- Csak nehogy elénk üljön.


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

Rendőr fia a papának:
- Apu, annyira fázom.
- Állj be a sarokba kisfiam. Ott 90 fok van.


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
- És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

- Mivel kapják el a rendőrök a gyorshajtó halakat?
- ???
- Hálókocsival!


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

Két részeg rendőr vizel az árokparton. Megszólal az egyik:
- Te, mér' hallatszik a tied úgy, hogy sssss, az enyém meg úgy, hogy
brrrr?
- Azér', mer' én a sssssóderra pisálok, te pedig a bőrrrrkabátomra.


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

- Miért ette meg a rendőr a lottószelvényt?
- Mert rá van írva: "eheti"


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

A Jóságos Tündér találkozik a rendőrrel:
- Helló rendőr! Én vagyok a Jóságos Tündér! Kívánhatsz egyet!
- Jónapot kívánok!


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

A rendőrfeleség egy férfival van az ágyban. Egyszer kulcscsörgést hallanak.
- Te jó ég, itthon van a férjem. Bújj el, majd én kicsalom
a konyhába, addig ki tudsz lógni.
- Jó, de hová bújjak?
- Menj be a tv mögé.
A rendőr beront a szobába, bekapcsolja a tv-t, leül és elkezdi nézni.
- Gyere a konyhába, kész a vacsora - mondja a neje.
- Nem megyek, meccset nézek.
A feleség kimegy a konyhába, fog egy korsót, hogy a földhöz vágja, akkor
biztosan kijön a férje a zajra, így ki tud surranni a
szeretője. A korsót földhöz vágja, de az visszapattan a
kezébe. Berohan a férjéhez és azt mondja:
- Képzeld, mi történt, akartam neked sört hozni, de a
korsó kicsúszott a kezemből. Nem tört el, hanem
visszapattant a kezembe.
- Az mind semmi - mondja a rendőr - én meg nézem a meccset, kiállítottak
egy játékost, hát nem itt ment el mellettem?


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

- Két rendőr találkozik az utcán. Az egyik megkérdi:
- Mondd, miért dörzsölöd a kezedet ?
- Mert fázik.
- Hát akkor miért nem teszed zsebre ?
- Nem fér bele, ott a kesztyűm.


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

Két rendőr barkochbázik:
- Személy?
- Fémből van?
- Akkor pléhbános.


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

A cigány vágtat le a lejtőn egy biciklin. Egyszercsak eléugrik a rendőr:
- Megállj cigány nincsen lámpád.
- Na ugorj rendő, me fékem sincs.


----------



## StrongSteve (2012 Március 18)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

A rendőrök vizsgáznak. Behívják az elsőt, kihúzza a tételt, majd felkérik,
olvassa fel:
- Iv Béla.
- Ki van rúgva!
Szomorúan ballag ki a termeből, s figyelmezteti a következő vizsgázót:
- Vigyázz ezekre a huncut római számokra!
Következő vizsgázó bemegy, húz, majd felolvassa:
- 6. Lenin.
- Ön is ki van rúgva!
Kimegy, s figyelmezteti a következőt:
- Te nagyon vigyázz a betűkkel.
Harmadik bemegy, húz, felolvas:
- Marx.
- Remek!
- Akkor először kiemelem az x-es tagokat....


----------



## StrongSteve (2012 Március 18)

A humor ki is halna rendőrök nélkül...


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

A rendőrfeleségek beszélgetnek.
- Drágám, mondd, láttad már a férjed arcát szeretkezés közben ?
- Igen, szörnyű volt. Éppen benézett az ablakon.


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

Jó volt ez a hét, szépen eltelt


----------



## StrongSteve (2012 Március 18)

Legalább ennyi szabadnap kellene minden héten?


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

Kiabál a székely legény az apjának. Édesapám, fogtam egy medvét! -jól van, hozd ide! -Nem tudom, mert nem enged el!


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

Nos igen, a 3/4 -es felállást én is meg tudnám szokni


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

A katonaorvos megkérdezi a sorozásra jelentkező újoncot:
- Van valami komoly betegsége?
- Igen, van. Rövidlátó vagyok.
- És tudja ezt valamivel bizonyítani?
- Igenis, kérem! Látja főorvos úr ott a falon azt a szöget?
- Látom.
- Na látja, én nem látom.


----------



## Petya-30 (2012 Március 18)

Katonai teherautó a sárban elakadva rostokol, mikor kis idő múlva megjelenik egy tiszti autó négy tiszttel. A tisztek gondolják, segítenek, ezért nagy nehezen kitolják a teherautót a sárból. Kis pihenő után az egyik megkérdezi a sofőrtől:
- Hát mit szállít maga?
- Ezredes úrnak jelentem, 24 újoncot.


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

*2.*

krumpli


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

- Ki az abszolút udvarias?
- ???
- A buszvezető, amelyik átadja az ülőhelyét.


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

Ki az abszolút szegény ember?
Akitől tegnap elköltözött a templom egere.


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

Mi az abszolút pech????

Zuhanó repülőről süllyedő hajóra esni!!!


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

- Ki az abszolút ronda?
- Akinek még egy utcalány is azt mondja az ágyban, hogy fáj a feje.


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

- Ki az abszolút kövér?
- ???
- Aki ha elviszi a ruháját a mosodába azt mondják neki, hogy ejtőernyőt nem mosunk.


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

- Ki az abszolút türelmes?
- Aki addig simogatja a vasmacskát, ameddig az el nem kezd dorombolni.


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

Ki az abszolút peches?
- ???
- Aki magába roskad és mellé esik.


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

Óvodában a debil kisgyereket kérdezi az óvónéni:
- Mi a neved?
- Bééélaaaah.
- Mond szépen!
- Szééépeeeen…


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

A gólya és a gém versenyt repülnek. Repülnek, repülnek, a
gém egyszer csak leesik. A gólya hátranéz, és így szól:
- Game over!


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

- Sziia képzeld egy tégla esett a fejemre tegnap.
- Hm… és lett valami bajod?
- Sziia képzeld egy tégla esett a fejemre tegnap.


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

- Miért sírsz kisfiú?
- Mert lenyeltem egy rajzszeget.
- Ne sírj, itt egy másik!


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

Kínai étteremben:
- Az milyen hús?
- Cíke!
- És az a másik?
- Az maha.
- És amaz?
- Az kuta.
- Kutya?????? Na de azt nem is lehet….tilos!!
- Akko´ cíke.


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

Euronics üzletlánc egyik áruházában:
-Hello, érdeklődni szeretnék, hogy mikrohullámú sütőtök van?
Erre az eladó hátrakiabál:
-Béla baz*meg gyere ki, itt van valami elmebeteg aki valami mikrohullámú sütőtököt keres!


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

Két alkoholista elmegy kempingezni. Mondja az egyik:
- Én hoztam magammal egy üveg pálinkát, hogy ha véletlenül megszúrna minket egy rozsdás szög, legyen mivel fertőtleníteni. Te mit hoztál?
- Két rozsdás szöget.


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

Két alkoholista elmegy kempingezni. Mondja az egyik:
- Én hoztam magammal egy üveg pálinkát, hogy ha véletlenül megszúrna minket egy rozsdás szög, legyen mivel fertőtleníteni. Te mit hoztál?
- Két rozsdás szöget.


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

- Ez a mai fiatalság, szörnyű hogyan öltözködik! Például ott, az a fiú!
- Az a fiú az én lányom.
- Elnézést, nem tudtam, hogy ön az anyja.
- Az apja vagyok.


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

- Anyu, vegyél nekem fagyit!!!
- Aranyom, azért mert lefekszem az apáddal, még nem kell anyunak
szólítanod!
- Akkor hogy szólítsalak???
- Normálisan, mondd, hogy Józsi!


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

Két új-zélandi pilóta vezet egy birkaszállító repülőgépet. A motor egyszer csak meghibásodik, és a gép zuhanni kezd.
- Vegyük fel az ejtőernyőket, és ugorjunk ki! – mondja az egyik pilóta.
- De mi lesz a birkákkal? – kérdezi a másik.
- B…d meg a birkákat!
- Gondolod, hogy van rá idő?


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

21!


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

Egy


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

kettő


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

Három


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

Négy


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

öt


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

hét


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

nyolc


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

kilenc


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

tíz


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

tizenegy


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

tizenkettő


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

tizenhárom


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

tizennégy


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

tizenöt


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

Tizenhat


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

Tizenhét


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

tizennyolc


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

tizenkilenc


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

:!:Húsz ( LEHET FOLYTATNI A SZÁMOLÁST)


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

Hmmm.. 
Ezek után :
"Fórum üzenet *sweepyhun*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte."
mindamellett:Regisztrált:2011-12-21Na de talán most..


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

Jahh igen, majd lemaradt:

Regisztrált:2011-12-21Összes üzenet20


----------



## sweepyhun (2012 Március 19)

Már csak azt nem értem, a reg. után kell a óra, vagy a 20 hozzásólás után..


----------



## korcsolya10 (2012 Március 19)

1


----------



## korcsolya10 (2012 Március 19)

2


----------



## korcsolya10 (2012 Március 19)

3


----------



## korcsolya10 (2012 Március 19)

4


----------



## korcsolya10 (2012 Március 19)

5


----------



## korcsolya10 (2012 Március 19)

6


----------



## korcsolya10 (2012 Március 19)

7


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Március 19)

jo reggelt


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)




----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

;p


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Március 19)

1


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

_'Az életünk örökké változó, mint ahogyan a tenger hullámai sem maradnak ugyanazok. Minden küzdelmünk, győzelmünk és szenvedésünk nem lesz más, mint egy tintafolt a papíron.'_


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

Bármit gondolsz, érzel vagy teszel, szeresd és becsüld érte magad!
Ha netán nem menne akkor szeresd és becsüld magad azért, mert nem megy.


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

Mond el, hogy soha ne bánhasd meg... ha nem teszed


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

„A túlzott szépítkezés: rútság, Az erőltetett kedvesség: önzés, A hetvenkedés: félénk gyermek álruhája, Az élet habzsolása: halálfélelem, S a világon a legnehezebb: az egyszerűség.”
Tao


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

Az emberek félszárnyú angyalok, csak akkor tudnak szárnyalni, ha átölelik egymást. 
Luciano de Crescenzo


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

Isten nem valamiféle különc, kaporszakállú személyiség, aki egy távoli mennyországban üldögél egy trónuson. Isten bennünk van.


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

A bölcsesség nem állít be mindig a korral. Megesik, hogy a kor egyedül érkezik.


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

A mennydörgés jó és hatásos, de a munkát a villám végzi.


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)




----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

:88: Mosolyogj a világra és a világ is vissza mosolyog rád.


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Március 19)

10


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

:11:


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

:0:


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

:00:


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

Virágok beszélgetése

- Külön indákon tekeregve bús virág voltam, bús virág voltál,
Köszönöm, hogy nagy bolygásodban mégis-mégis hozzám hajoltál.
Ideges, keringő kacsokkal akkor futottál mellém éppen,
Mikor már-már alákonyultam sötét levelek hűvösében.

- Külön indákon tekeregve bús virág voltam, bús virág voltál,
Köszönöm, hogy nagy magányodban mégis-mégis hozzád karoltál.
Már-már sírósan becsukódó kelyhedet rámnyitottad önként,
S lelked lelkembe átejtetted, hogy ott forogjon csípős könnyként.

- Egymásmellet és egymás ellen nyílunk mi, nyugtalan virágok,
Kergetőzve s összeborulva, mint tengeren játszó sirályok,
Rázkódva forgó viharokban, bukdosva pergő jégesőkben,
idegenül tán mindörökké, de mindöröktől ismerősen.

- Egymás mellett és egymás ellen nyilunk mi, nyugtalan virágok,
Megtört gőgben összeakadva, mint száműzött, koldus királyok,
S úgy nézzük egymást szomorúan, kíváncsian s mindent tudóan, 
Mint hulló csillagok figyelnek egymás útjára lefutóban.

Sárközi György


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

Ne hagyd, hogy elmúljon az életed anélkül, hogy megkérdeznéd magadtól: „Ki vagyok?”.
Ne hagyd, hogy elmúljon az életed anélkül, hogy megkérdeznéd magadtól: „Hová tartok?”


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

- Szerintetek melyik a legfontosabb vallási kérdés? - kérdezte egy nap a Mester. Sok feleletet kapott:
- Van-e Isten?
- Ki az Isten?
- Hogyan juthatunk el Istenhez?
- Van-e élet a halál után?
- Nem - mondta a Mester -, a legfontosabb kérdés a következő: ki vagyok én?
A tanítványok jobban megértették hogy mire utalt, amikor fültanúi voltak a Mester és egy prédikátor beszélgetésének.
- Szerinted, ha meghalsz, akkor a lelked a mennybe megy?
- Igen - válaszolt a prédikátor.
- És a tested a sírba kerül?
- Igen.
- És, ha szabad kérdeznem, te hol leszel?

Anthony de Mello : A csend szava


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

"A szeretet türelmes, a szeretet jóságos, 
A szeretet nem féltékeny, 
Nem kérkedik, nem gőgösködik, 
Nem tapintatlan, nem keresi a magáét, 
Haragra nem gerjed, a rosszat föl nem rója, 
Nem örül a gonoszságnak, 
De együtt örül az igazsággal."

kiss


----------



## remyky (2012 Március 19)

Köszönöm a segítséget! \(^o^ )


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

De jó hogy ide írhatok bármit


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

Ez lesz a második post


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

postolok meg egyet hátha elérem a 20-at


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

kipróbálom a szerkesztőt


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

*Ez bold*


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

_Ez a bejegyzés pedig italic lesz_


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

jj


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

*Őszinte tolvaj*

Elkapnak a rendõrök egy betörõt, amint az éjszaka közepén nagy zsákkal jön ki egy kis üzletbõl. Kérdezik tõle:
- Miért pont ezt az üzletet rabolta ki?
- Ez volt a legközelebb. Tudják, nem akartam sokáig õrizetlenül hagyni a lakásomat.


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

*Zöldségleves hússal*


- Pincér! Három légy is van a zöldséglevesemben!
- Biztos, hogy nem húslevest rendelt az úr?


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

*Elmeállapot*


- Hallom meghalt az anyósod. Hány éves volt?
- Hetvennyolc.
- Az elméje még ép volt?
- Az csak holnap fog kiderülni, ha felbontjuk a végrendeletét.


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

43


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

ffdshow


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

hozzászóloogatok még 1x


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

- Mi 8 hobbit? - ??? - Egy hobbájt.


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

*Tervek*

Idős székely házaspár ücsörög a székelykapu előtt a padon. Morfondírozik az öreg:
- Te Asszony! Ha egyikőnk meghalna, én béköltözök a városba.


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)




----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

> ebből ez lett:


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)




----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

:>


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

<>::


----------



## a.karki (2012 Március 19)

megvan a 20


----------



## aegon (2012 Március 19)

*üdv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


 
Köszönet


----------



## aegon (2012 Március 19)

*Üdv*



Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


 
Köszönöm


----------



## GadMar (2012 Március 19)

*Regisztráció után*

Köszönöm Zsuzsanna jó tanácsodat!
Regisztráltam kb. 1 órája, és egyáltalán nem tudtam hozzászólni semmihez sem. A témához, amihez hozzá szerettem volna szólni, rég zárolták.
A Te jóvoltodból végre elindulok az úton és összeszedem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

Köszönöm Zsuzsanna a segítségedet!


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

Ma van a névnapom!


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

Ha valakinek a grafikában segítségre van szüksége, nyugodtan forduljon hozzám!


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

Videók, könyvek, képek stb.


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

Marketing és értékesítés cuccok (videók, könyvek) érdekelnek.


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

ha valaki keresőoptimalizálásban jártas, annak várom a jelentkezését.


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

már csak 13 kell


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

:d


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

ez nagyon unalmas


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

na még 10-et össze kell hozzni


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

Az apa benyit a fürdőszobába és meglátja hogy a fia sminkel.-fiam te buzi vagy? -Nem apa. hercegnő.


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

A nőgyógyász előadást tart rengeteg nő előtt
- Tudják hölgyeim, felmérések bizonyítják, hogy kemény pénisztől méhrákot lehet kapni néhány éven belül.
Mire az egyik nő közbeszól
- A puhától pedig idegbajt, de azonnal.


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

Az alábbi válaszok mindegyike az amerikai KRESZ vizsgákon hangzott el
- Kérdés: Ha egy vak ember megy át az úton, elsőbbséget ad neki?
- Válasz: Minek? Úgysem látja a rendszámomat.
- Kérdés: Egy egyenrangú kereszteződésben, ha mind a négy irányból egy-egy autó érkezik, kinek van elsőbbsége?
- Válasz: Annak a kisteherautónak, amelynek a műszerfalán egy puska van, és az autó hátuljára egy matrica látható ezzel a felirattal: "Nem az autóbalesetek ölik meg az embereket. Én."
- Kérdés: Ha ködben autózik, mit használ?
- Válasz: Kölcsönautót.
- Kérdés: Milyen problémával kell szembenéznie, ha ittas vezetés miatt letartóztatják?
- Válasz: Legközelebb gyorsabban kell hajtanom.
- Kérdés: Milyen életmódváltozással jár, ha elveszik a jogosítványát?
- Válasz: Jogosítvány nélkül kell vezetnem.
- Kérdés: Hogyan tud leküzdeni egy kemény forgalmi dugót?
- Válasz: Töltött fegyvert hordok magammal.
- Kérdés: Milyen fontos dolgot kell végrehajtani ha Önt előzik, vagy ha Ön előz?
- Válasz: Ha jól néz ki a másik vezető, akkor integetek neki.
- Kérdés: Mi a különbség egy piros és egy sárga lámpajelzés között?
- Válasz: A szín.


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

Kiabál a székely legény az apjának. Édesapám, fogtam egy medvét! -jól van, hozd ide! -Nem tudom, mert nem enged el!


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

Két ivócimbora összefut:
- Haver, mész ma este valahová?
- Á, dehogy! Ki se mozdulok a kocsmából!


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

Pistike erősen dadog , ezért logopédushoz viszi az anyukája. A logopédus azt mondja a gyereknek:
- Mondd ki szép lassan, hogy ezer, először csak a felét!
Mire Pistike:
- Ö. ..ö … ötszáz.


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

- Mi az abszolút lehetetlen?
- ???
- Hímvesszőből kosarat fonni.
- És mi van, ha mégis sikerül?
- ???
- Lesz egy fasza kosarad..


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

Miért nem eszik reggel banánt a rendőr?
- ???
- Mert a banán déligyümölcs.


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

Minek a rövidítése a HELP?
- Hozz Egy Liter Pálinkát!


----------



## csanady (2012 Március 19)

Öreg bácsi megy a kivilágítatlan kerékpáron. Megállítja a rendőr, és így szól:
-Bátyám, ha nem ég a lámpa a biciklin, akkor tolni kell !
Mire az öreg: – Már kipróbáltam, akkor se ég!


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

*hello*

Jó napot kívánok!


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

HA valaki tüsszent, azért mondjuk, hogy "Egészségedre!", mert olyankor az ember szíve megáll egy ezred-másodpercre.


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

A garnélarák a szívét a fejében hordja.


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

*4*

4


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

12


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

A babonás skótok soha nem viselnek pirosat és zöldet együtt. Ezen kívül Skóciában nem szabad ásót bevinni a házba, mert akkor hamarosan ássák valakinek a sírját. Ha pedig valaki három hattyút lát együtt repülni, az nemzeti csapást jelent


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

Máltán azokon a kéttornyú templomokon, melyeken két toronyóra is van, szándékosan különböző időt mutatnak az órák. Ennek a hagyománynak egy babona az alapja, mégpedig az Ördögöt akarják megtéveszteni, hogy ne tudja, mikor jön el az Ő ideje.


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

Az USA Nevada államában tilos az autópályákon tevével közlekedni


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

Triskaidekaphobia: félelem a 13-as számtól.


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

9


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

Észtország az egyetlen kelet-európai ország, ahol soha nem volt még polgárháború.


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

A kondorkeselyű több, mint másfél kilómétert képes repülni csőrében egy kifejlett báránnyal.


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

Üzenet beidézése a válaszban?


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

A Scooby Doo Bozontjának igazi neve Norville Rogers. A címe: Menőfalva, Maple utca 224.


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)




----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

kiss


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

1856-ban Heinrich Heine német költő végrendeletet írt, melyben mindenét feleségére hagyta azzal a feltétellel, hogy az asszony újra férjhez megy majd.
" Legalább egy ember legyen, aki sajnálja, hogy meghaltam." - írta a költő.


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

19


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 19)

vége


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

_Becsüld a múltat_ mert az tett azzá ami most vagy, szeresd jelent és élj a mának , várd a jövőt mert nem tudhatod mit hoz a holnap.


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

nyan nyan nyan...


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

A zene az jó... SZÓRAKOZÁSS


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

Az osztálytársam sütő rumot hozott suliba, (amit nem jó inni) de megivott belőle úgy 3-4 dl-t


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

na már 9 hozzászólásom van.


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

je megvan a fele


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

Két cimbora beszélget:
- Holnap tárgyalásra kell mennem!
- Miért?
- Az anyósom leesett a tizedikről, én meg elkaptam.
- De hát ezért dicséret járna, nem pedig bűntetés!
- Igen, csak megvártam, amíg pattan egyet.


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

- Mi az abszolút udvariasság?
- Aki a fáradt olajat is hellyel kínálja


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

Két barát beszélget:
- Egy dolog tetszik nekem a te anyósodban!
- Igen? És mi ?
- Az hogy nem az enyém.


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

a


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

b


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

c


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

d


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

Igen megvan a 20 jejejejejejeje


----------



## ne77 (2012 Március 19)

21


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

Egy szép napon új kiskakas érkezik a tyúkólba. Még aznap megbúbolja az összes tyúkot.
Erre az öreg kakas azt mondja neki
- Ne csináld ezt kiskakas, mert el fogsz kapni valamit, és belehalsz!
Másnap a kiskakas már a kacsákat is megbúbolja.
Erre az öreg kakas
- Kiskakas, rossz vége lesz ennek, el fogsz kapni valamit és meghalsz.
A kiskakas nem foglalkozik a dologgal és harmadnap már a birkákat is megdugja.
Egy héttel később a kiskakas fekszik holtan a réten és a keselyűk köröznek felette.
Erre az öreg kakas
- Látod kiskakas megmondtam, hogy meg fogsz halni!
A kiskakas egy pillanatra kinyitja a szemét, majd becsukja.
Az öreg kakas kérdi tőle
- Hát kiskakas te élsz?
- Kussoljál, még a végén elijeszted a keselyűket!


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

Az apa benyit a fürdőszobába és meglátja hogy a fia sminkel.-fiam te buzi vagy? -Nem apa. hercegnő.


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

Akciófilmek:
A rendőrségi nyomozások szerves része a sztriptízbárok látogatása.
A rendőrségen a nyomozók pszichológiai teszten esnek át, miután kizárólag olyan társat kaphatnak, aki mindenben tökéletes ellentétük.
Rendőrfőnök csak olyan ember lehet, amelyik teljesen alkalmatlan rendőrfőnöknek.
Ha egy városban üldöznek, fuss a városközpontba, ott éppen karnevál van, és elvegyülhetsz a tömegben.
Ha kifogy a lőszer a fegyveredből, nem kell aggódni, mindig van nálad egy tartalék tár, még akkor is, ha meztelenül ugrasztottak ki az ágyból.
Bármikor szükséged van egy feszítővasra, egy téglára, kötélre, vagy motoros fűrészre, öt méteren belül megtalálod.
Addig nem lehetsz narkónepper, amíg nincs egy fekete bőrdzsekid.
Miután meghallod a lövést, még bőven van időd lebukni a heverő mögé.
A géppisztolyok lövedékei semmilyen bútoron nem mennek át.
Autóban ülő embereket lövésekkel eltalálni LEHETETLEN.
Az üveg nem vág.
A szemétkonténereket kizárólag puha dolgokkal színültig megrakva szabad tárolni, amelyek felfogják a századik emeletről történő zuhanást is
Minden tíz emeletnél magasabb épület minden oldala mellett közvetlenül van egy úszómedence, ha esetleg egy erkélyről vagy a tetőről leugrani támadna kedved.
Verekedésnél hiába van túlerőben az ellenfél, nyugodtan vesd magad közéjük, egyszerre mindig csak egy fog megtámadni, a többi addig jobbra-balra ugrál a szoba másik felében.
Ha az autóddal tíz métert zuhansz, és összetörik, várj egy másodpercet, és mehetsz vele tovább.
Egy nyomozó a felfüggesztése előtt semmilyen ügyet nem képes megoldani.
Minden bomba időzítéssel robban. A robbanásig hátralévő idő szép nagy piros kijelzőn látható rajta.
Azt a bombaszerkezetet, amit készítője egy hónapig bonyolított, bárki megérti a robbanásig hátralévő 8 másodperc alatt.
Egy bomba hatástalanításához a piros drótot kell elvágni.
Ha egy robbanásnak háttal állsz, nem árthat neked.
A robbanás lángfala pontosan a futó ember sebességével terjed.
Egy nagyon nagy robbanás öt percig is eltarthat.
Amikor leütnek valakit, soha nem szenved sérülést, vagy agyrázkódást. Pontosan akkor fog felkelni, amikor a tettestársát leütik.
Egy férfi soha nem mutat fájdalmat, még halálos seb esetén sem, 
de mindig felszisszen, amikor egy nő megvizsgálja a homlokán lévő bibit.
Minden zárat másodpercek alatt ki lehet nyitni egy hitelkártyával, vagy egy hajcsattal, kivéve azt az ajtót, amelyik mögött egy lángoló csecsemőotthon van.
A bűnözőknek tilos a lakásból való távozás után becsukni az ajtót, legalább résnyire nyitva kell hagyni azt, hogy az odaérkező barát/nyomozó egyből tudja, hogy odabent valami nincs rendben.
Minden televíziós hírműsorban van legalább egy hír, ami a pillanatnyi munkáddal kapcsolatos.
Bármelyik számítógéppel pillanatok alatt be lehet jutni egy ellenséges nagyhatalom titkos adatbázisába.


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

Akciófilmek:
A rendőrségi nyomozások szerves része a sztriptízbárok látogatása.
A rendőrségen a nyomozók pszichológiai teszten esnek át, miután kizárólag olyan társat kaphatnak, aki mindenben tökéletes ellentétük.
Rendőrfőnök csak olyan ember lehet, amelyik teljesen alkalmatlan rendőrfőnöknek.
Ha egy városban üldöznek, fuss a városközpontba, ott éppen karnevál van, és elvegyülhetsz a tömegben.
Ha kifogy a lőszer a fegyveredből, nem kell aggódni, mindig van nálad egy tartalék tár, még akkor is, ha meztelenül ugrasztottak ki az ágyból.
Bármikor szükséged van egy feszítővasra, egy téglára, kötélre, vagy motoros fűrészre, öt méteren belül megtalálod.
Addig nem lehetsz narkónepper, amíg nincs egy fekete bőrdzsekid.
Miután meghallod a lövést, még bőven van időd lebukni a heverő mögé.
A géppisztolyok lövedékei semmilyen bútoron nem mennek át.
Autóban ülő embereket lövésekkel eltalálni LEHETETLEN.
Az üveg nem vág.
A szemétkonténereket kizárólag puha dolgokkal színültig megrakva szabad tárolni, amelyek felfogják a századik emeletről történő zuhanást is
Minden tíz emeletnél magasabb épület minden oldala mellett közvetlenül van egy úszómedence, ha esetleg egy erkélyről vagy a tetőről leugrani támadna kedved.
Verekedésnél hiába van túlerőben az ellenfél, nyugodtan vesd magad közéjük, egyszerre mindig csak egy fog megtámadni, a többi addig jobbra-balra ugrál a szoba másik felében.
Ha az autóddal tíz métert zuhansz, és összetörik, várj egy másodpercet, és mehetsz vele tovább.
Egy nyomozó a felfüggesztése előtt semmilyen ügyet nem képes megoldani.
Minden bomba időzítéssel robban. A robbanásig hátralévő idő szép nagy piros kijelzőn látható rajta.
Azt a bombaszerkezetet, amit készítője egy hónapig bonyolított, bárki megérti a robbanásig hátralévő 8 másodperc alatt.
Egy bomba hatástalanításához a piros drótot kell elvágni.
Ha egy robbanásnak háttal állsz, nem árthat neked.
A robbanás lángfala pontosan a futó ember sebességével terjed.
Egy nagyon nagy robbanás öt percig is eltarthat.
Amikor leütnek valakit, soha nem szenved sérülést, vagy agyrázkódást. Pontosan akkor fog felkelni, amikor a tettestársát leütik.
Egy férfi soha nem mutat fájdalmat, még halálos seb esetén sem, 
de mindig felszisszen, amikor egy nő megvizsgálja a homlokán lévő bibit.
Minden zárat másodpercek alatt ki lehet nyitni egy hitelkártyával, vagy egy hajcsattal, kivéve azt az ajtót, amelyik mögött egy lángoló csecsemőotthon van.
A bűnözőknek tilos a lakásból való távozás után becsukni az ajtót, legalább résnyire nyitva kell hagyni azt, hogy az odaérkező barát/nyomozó egyből tudja, hogy odabent valami nincs rendben.
Minden televíziós hírműsorban van legalább egy hír, ami a pillanatnyi munkáddal kapcsolatos.
Bármelyik számítógéppel pillanatok alatt be lehet jutni egy ellenséges nagyhatalom titkos adatbázisába.


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

Erotikus:
Sehol sem mosolyog szebben egy nő, mint egy nyitott hűtőszekrény előtt, a a konyha jéghideg kövén fekve.
Amerikában a kétszemélyes ágyakhoz különleges, "L" alakú takarókat adnak, amely a féfi oldalon derékig, a női oldalon nyakig ér.
A női nadrágot/szoknyát SOHA NEM KELL LEVENNI. Senki sem tudja hogyan, de egyszer csak nincs ott.
Egy nő mindig felöltözik amikor az ágytól a zuhanyzóhoz megy. Még akkor is, ha egyedül él.


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

Horror:
A denevér sötétben nem lát, és az emberek haját eszi.
Ha ismeretlen vagy veszélyes környezetben vagy, akkor hátrálva kell közlekedni.
Erdőben, barlangban, kriptában, egyszóval huzatos helyeken kizárólag gyertyával szabad világítani.
Ha a házban szörnyeteg, vagy pszichopata gyilkos motoz, a férfiak alszanak tovább, a nők pedig elindulnak felderíteni, minimális ruházatban.
Tíz éve megbízhatóan működő zseblámpád a veszély közeledtére felmondja a szolgálatot.
A lift MINDIG elromlik. Kivétel, amikor épp a baltás gyilkos használja, olyankor hét másodperc alatt tesz meg negyven emeletet.
A tizenhét éves szűzlányok, ha a közeli temetőből halálsikolyt hallanak, mindig megnézik közelebbről.
A lépcsőfokok MINDIG nyikorognak, és majdnem mindig leszakadnak.
Ha a házban kések, és balták repkednek a levegőben, miközben a bútorok remegni kezdenek, mindig a pincébe, vagy az emeletre menekülj. NE az utcára!
Ha éjszaka, vidéken elromlik az autód és esik az eső, a legközelebbi házba NE MENJ BE!
Egy gyenge nő számára éjféltájban nincsen csalogatóbb dolog, mint egy kriptából hallatszó hörgés.
Ha autóstoppost veszel fel: a rongyos öregemberről kiderül, hogy lecsúszott tudós, a rokonszenves úr pszichopata kéjgyilkos, a kedves fiatalember vámpír, a csinos lánynak pedig négy nagydarab tettestársa vár a bokor mögött, vagy a következő benzinkútnál.


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

Női dolgok:
Nem kell aggódni, a smink SOHA nem kenődik el. Még búvárkodás közben sem.
Szintén nem árt semmi a világon a frizurának, de az estélyi ruhának sem.


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

Általános tanulságok:
Főnök csak hülye ember lehet.
Minden telefonszám "555"-tel kezdődik.
Étteremben, bárban, taxi kifizetésénél nyúlj a zsebedbe, az első kezedbe akadó papírpénz pontosan a számla értékét fedezi.
A konyhákban nincs világítás, éjszaka a hűtőszerény ajtajának kinyitásával világíthatsz.
Egy pályaudvar méretű barlang teljes bevilágításához elegendő egyetlen zseblámpa, vagy gyertya.
Ha a gyertyát magasabbra emeled, tízszer erősebben világít.
A kormánykereket MINDIG mozgatni kell jobbra-balra, még egyenes úton is.
Minden épület főbejárata előtt van egy szabad parkolóhely.
Bárhol állsz meg autóval, meg fognak büntetni tilosban parkolásért.
A szélvédőn hagyott büntetőcédulát szét kell tépni.
A polgármestert kizárólag az elnök várható látogatása izgatja, a közelgő szökőár és a városban dühöngő szörnyeteg nem érdekli.
Ha egy nagy üvegtáblát visznek, valaki nemsokára át fog esni rajta.
Telefonbeszélgetés elején és végén sohasem köszönünk.
Ha esetleg úgy döntenél, hogy táncolni kezdesz az utcán, mindenki tudni fogja a lépéseket.


----------



## almafavirag (2012 Március 19)

Köszönöm!


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

A nő, mint eszköz

Napjainkban, amikor cél a felzárkózás a fejlett nyugati technológiákhoz, reális követelmény, hogy ne csak saját eszközeink működésével legyünk tisztában. Most némi műszaki érzékkel és kézügyességgel megáldott, barkácsoló kedvű férfitársaimat szeretném megismertetni a "nő" nevű eszköz leírásával.

Követelmények:

Hardware-követelmények

A nő rendszerbe állítása megköveteli:

az állandó telephelyet az éjszakai tárolás, karbantartás stb. céljára
a megfelelő műszert stb. a számára
A nő magas szintű használatához szükséges a nyelv, mint eszköz (részünkről).

Software-követelmények

a nő kategóriájától függően megkívánja a magas szintű jártasságot a programozásban
a nőnek ajánlatos sok változatos programot nyújtani
Általános leírás

A nő abban különbözik a tranzisztortól, hogy nem három, hanem négy lába van. Tehát inkább két darab ellenálláshoz lehet hasonlítani. Panelbe ültetését nehezíti, hogy lábai nem ónozottak. A lábak végén lévő bemetszések néha lakkozva vannak, a lakkozás színéből a processzor bonyolultságára lehet következtetni. A rikítóra lakkozott példányok általában igen egyszerűek, visítva nevetnek, és nem értik, a hajó miért úszik a vizen, hiszen vas... 
Egyébként e bemetszések léte gyártástechnológiai okokra vezethető vissza, gyakorlati hasznuk nincs. Sőt, ha szükséges a nő rögzítése, ajánlatos ezeket lecsípni, lereszelni stb.

A nő 1 (bé;l)csatornás.
MOS, de ha megkérik, vasal is.
Felső végén egy ütésnemálló tokban helyezkedik el a központi egység. E központi egység bonyolultsága változó, általában fordítottan arányos a formatervezés színvonalával. A fejlett, 3 bites processzorral és 17 bites memóriával rendelkező példányok gyengén formatervezettek, míg az egyszerűbbek (1 bites processzor, 1 bit memória) igényesebb külsejűek.
A nőnek két füle van, tehát szállítható.
A nő képes a karakterfelismerésre, különösen a "10 000 Ft" és a "20 000 Ft" karaktersorozatok felismerésére.
A nő input-output eszközei a felső és a középső részén helyezkednek el. A felső részén az input, az alsó részén az output eszközök. Megemlítendő, hogy az alsó részen található egy igen fontos input-csatlakozó, a memóriabővítő hüvely. (6.3 Jack) Ezenkívül néha a felső input eszközök outputként is működnek. Például: akkumlátorsav-túlfolyás esetén, és ezt az OF flag is jelzi.
A nyaknak nevezett részben futnak az adat és cím buszok, és egyéb érdekes dolgok, például egy gégecső. Az eszköz ezen tud port és egyebet szívni. A nyak sajnos elég rövid, ezért ha a CPU-t másik szobában akarjuk tárolni (mert például túl randa), akkor problémáink lesznek. Ha lejjebb megyünk, akkor két potenciométert találunk, a nőt ezzel lehet gerjesztett állapotba tekerni. A has közepén helyezkedik el az a nyílás, amin a gyártáskor a nő légmentes lezárása előtt kiszívják a levegőt.
A nőt ne tároljuk függesztve, mivel gyárilag lábakra van szerelve, állítsuk mindig ezekre. Ha a nőt esetleg fektetve tárolnánk, a lábait akkor sem tanácsos leszerelni, mivel ez árt az esztétikai megjelenésének, és a körülményes visszaszerelés miatt nekünk kell majd reggelit készíteni.


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

Tegnap három nagy balszerencse is ért:
1. A barátnőm szakított velem.
2. Elütötte egy busz.
3. Elvették a buszvezetői jogosítványom.


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

- Miért adta el a szőke nő az autóját?
- ???
- Hogy legyen pénze benzinre.


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

Egy politikus udvarolni próbál egy nőnek:
- Maga gyönyörű!
A nő nem túl kedvesen válaszol:
- Sajnos, én nem mondhatom el ugyanezt magáról.
Mire a férfi:
- Dehogynem, mondhatná, ha olyan jól tudna hazudni, mint én.


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

Férj nőnap alkalmával a feleségéhez:
- Ma ünnep van, pihenj! Nem kell semmit csinálnod. Még mosogatni sem kell! Majd elmosogatsz holnap.


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 19)

Chuck Norris egy húzásra meginná a Balatont, csak attól fél, hogy félrenyelne egy Hummer-t.


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

1


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

2


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

3


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

4


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

5


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

6


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

7


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

8


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

9


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

10


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

11


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

12


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

13


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

14


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

15


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

16


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

17


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

18


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

19


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

20


----------



## agabilles (2012 Március 19)

21


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Március 20)

10


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 20)

1


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 20)

23


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 20)

18


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 20)

19


----------



## fm007 (2012 Március 20)

Elérve!


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

egy könyvet szeretnék letölteni csak


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

elég fontos lenne


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

tehát elkezdek visszaszámlálni


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

17


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

16


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

15


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

14


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

13


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

12


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

11


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

10


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

9


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

8


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

7


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

6


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

5


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

4


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

3


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

2


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

1


----------



## foldesviki (2012 Március 20)

kész


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)




----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

2


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

3


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

4


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

5


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

6


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

7


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

8


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

9


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

10,,,


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

11


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

12


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

13....


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

14


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

15


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

16 nemsokára 20


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

17 ))


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

18.....jeeeh


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

és jön aaaa 19


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

20......áhhh


----------



## regzabos (2012 Március 20)

13....


----------



## Media99 (2012 Március 20)

Hm?


----------



## Adams1234 (2012 Március 20)

Hm? 14 jön ugye?


----------



## Adams1234 (2012 Március 20)

vagy 15? Vagy talán 23 xD


----------



## Adams1234 (2012 Március 20)

Egyébként hello mindenkinek!


----------



## Adams1234 (2012 Március 20)

Mit csináltok?


----------



## Adams1234 (2012 Március 20)

Én éppen videókat nézek


----------



## Media99 (2012 Március 20)

Szerintem meg írkálsz.


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Március 20)

10


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Március 20)

12


----------



## totspetra (2012 Március 20)

köszi C=


----------



## totspetra (2012 Március 20)

milyen napotok van?


----------



## kkorcsok (2012 Március 20)

Hali, széép és vidám, pás


----------



## kkorcsok (2012 Március 20)

Mizu?


----------



## kkorcsok (2012 Március 20)

valaminek történnie kell


----------



## kkorcsok (2012 Március 20)

még nem enged semmit se tenni


----------



## kkorcsok (2012 Március 20)

you never walk alone, but now i can't do anything


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 21)

*moiért lett megint 19*

Biztos ami biztos


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 21)

*Argentin tangó*

Argentin tangó


----------



## kolibrimadar (2012 Március 21)

*francia krémes*

francia krémes


----------



## Horusok (2012 Március 21)

vagyok.


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

hali


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

10


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

1


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

2


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

3


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

4


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

5


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

6


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

7


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

8


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

9


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

10


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

11


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

12


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

13


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

14


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

15


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

16


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

17


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

18


----------



## akaratos (2012 Március 21)

19


----------



## anoto (2012 Március 21)

19.001


----------



## anoto (2012 Március 21)

19.002


----------



## b.l.dodi (2012 Március 21)

nem értem........a 20 hozzászolás mikéntjét..........


----------



## b.l.dodi (2012 Március 21)

rrrr


----------



## b.l.dodi (2012 Március 21)

kissjjhgfs


----------



## bestter (2012 Március 21)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## bestter (2012 Március 21)

jóhogy szóltak,nagyjából értem.mostmár.


----------



## bestter (2012 Március 21)

látom vannak verstémájú hozzászólások.is.


----------



## bestter (2012 Március 21)

Mi ez számolás? én nem folytatnám.P


----------



## bestter (2012 Március 21)

nagyon jó oldal.tényleg.


----------



## bestter (2012 Március 21)

Örülök hogy regisztrálhattam.jó oldal.


----------



## bestter (2012 Március 21)

a midek.nagyon királyak.sehol nem találtam ezeket!


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

sziasztok. köszi ezt a lehetőséget


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

remélem sikerül majd eligazodni az oldalon


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

:d


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

álmos vagyok


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

6


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

7


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

12


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

15


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)




----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

:d


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

1


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)




----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

2


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)




----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

3


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

4


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

5


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

6


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

7


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

8


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

9


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

10


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

11


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

12


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

13


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

14


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

15


----------



## valaki10 (2012 Március 21)

16


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)




----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

:..:


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

:55:


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

:d


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

20


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

15


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

14


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)




----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

12


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

11


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

10


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

9


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

8


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

7


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

6


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

5


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

4


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

3


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)

1


----------



## Edit71 (2012 Március 21)




----------



## zsvirag5 (2012 Március 22)

danke


----------



## zsvirag5 (2012 Március 22)

kezdem érteni a rendszert


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

Értem. Kezdeni a rendszert.


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

Rendszerezem, értem a kezdetet.


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

Kezdem a rendszert érteni.


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

Huh. 18?


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

oh yes 19


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

Feladom! tudom hogy soha nem lesz meg a 20


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

Jó


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

lenne


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

ha


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

ez


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

a


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

fórum


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

lenne a


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

segítség lapon


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

nem pedig


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

2 lezárt


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

fórum. Ha


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

már kell


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

ez a szó


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

szaporítás


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

és tárhely


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

telítés


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

Éljenek a hw gyártók.


----------



## Apamaci1 (2012 Március 22)

Elvileg megvan a 20 és a 2 nap, mégsem megy...


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

*bátorítás*

Egy barátnőmet ma azzal bátorítottam, hogy az alagút végén csak azért nem látja a fényt, mert takarékossági okok miatt kikapcsolták.


----------



## Geri87 (2012 Március 23)

*1*

1


----------



## Geri87 (2012 Március 23)

*2*

2


----------



## Geri87 (2012 Március 23)

*3*

3  kiss


----------



## Geri87 (2012 Március 23)

*4*

4


----------



## Geri87 (2012 Március 23)

5


----------



## mirlyam (2012 Március 23)

Hali


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

ok!!


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

ez tényleg jó ötlet


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

köszi!


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

1234567


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

nahát!


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

ez működik!


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

egy ipr-es képzés után


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

elég lassú az ember


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

fia, no meg a lánya is


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

hali


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

hamarosan célba jutok


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Beva53 (2012 Március 23)

Jó neked, nekem még van vissza


----------



## Beva53 (2012 Március 23)

De már nem sok


----------



## Beva53 (2012 Március 23)

Remélem ezzel megszereztem a húsz hozzászólást


----------



## ruisstimi (2012 Március 23)

jó estét itt is


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

1


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

2


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

3


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

4


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

5


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

6


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

7


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

8


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

9


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

*Hsz-ek*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

10


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

Nagyon jó dolgokat töltöttetek ám fel


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

11


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

Csak ez az első 20 hozzászólás :S


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

Kicsit bosszantó


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

12


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

...


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

13


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

14


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

Havasi Balázs kottákat keresek


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

15


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

Bár egyelőre jó lesz a zene is


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

Tök jó ez az oldal


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

16


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

17


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

Látom más is szerezgeti az első hozzászólásokat


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

18


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

Flowergirl, neked mindjárt megvan


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

19


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

14


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

20 végre


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

15


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

16


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

17


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

18


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

19


----------



## gsylvie (2012 Március 23)

Utolsó


----------



## Vukkvi (2012 Március 24)

20


----------



## maria1982 (2012 Március 24)

21


----------



## maria1982 (2012 Március 24)

22


----------



## maria1982 (2012 Március 24)

23


----------



## maria1982 (2012 Március 24)

kiss


----------



## maria1982 (2012 Március 24)

A fele meg van


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

2


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

3


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

4


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

5


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

6


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

7


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

8


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

8+1


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

10


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

11


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

12


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

12+1


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

14


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

15


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

16


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

17


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

18


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

19


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

20


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

21


----------



## kiramitsa (2012 Március 24)

22


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Ahogy látom néhányan csak számolnak, hogy összegyűljön nekik a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Nincs is ezzel semmi baj, hiszen erre találták ki ezt a topikot!


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Igazából sokkal jobb egy külön helyet teleszemetelni, mint egy olyat ahol éppen értelmes beszélgetést folytatnak!


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Jól elbeszélgetek itt magammal! Cserébe viszont nő a számlálóm ami a hozzászólásokat méri.


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Belegondolva elég logikus, ha valaki csak számokat ír ide!


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Ha gyorsan szüksége van innen valamilyen anyagra, akkor ez a leggyorsabb módja a szükséges hozzászólások összeszedéséhez.


----------



## bettip (2012 Március 24)

Nagyon szuper, hogy ennyire szíveden viseled az új tagokat! )


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Ez az érvelés akkor állná meg a helyét, ha nem lenne 48 órás várakozási idő.


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Mivel van, így nem elég gyorsan benyögni 20 akármit, hanem várni is kell két napot.


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Két nap elég ahhoz, hogy valaki elsajátítsa egy fórum használatát, megismerje a felépítését.


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Egyébként szombat van és munkanap is egyben. Természetesen ezt nem munkaidőben írom, hanem ebédszünetben (itt 12:06 van).


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Lehet, hogy lassan nekem is inkább számolnom kellene? Kezd unalmassá válni a saját magammal történő diskurzus.


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

ÁÁÁÁ dehogy! Vagyok olyan egoista, hogy sose unom meg a saját magammal folytatott beszélgetéseket! ... NEEEEM (Borat - NEM vicc)


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Visszatérve az szombati munkanaphoz: beszélgetve a többi munkatárssal inkább mindenki veteményezne a kertben ilyen szép időben.


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Néha fontos megörökíteni ilyen információkat is az utókornak:
2012.03.24 12:10 szombat (munkanap): veteményezéshez ideális idő!


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Egyébként ebben az évben 8 ilyen munkanapos szombat lesz. A következő éppen áprilisban.


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Remélem a jó helyre írom ezeket, mert nem hiszem, hogy egy felhasználónak ildomos egymás után tizenvalahány posztot írnia.


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Ezt az egészet írhattam volna akár egyetlen bejegyzésbe is, jobban átgondolva és megszerkesztve!


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Ám akkor nem nőne a hozzászólásaim száma!


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Ne féljetek! Tovább nem untatok senkit! Innentől kezdve hasznos tagja próbálok lenni a közösségnek!


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Na de most már tényleg!


----------



## shoggy (2012 Március 24)

nekem nem sikerült pl. letöltenem, pedig elég a hozzászólások száma és a reg idő... ötlet?

--------------------------
sikerült


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Március 24)

a


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Március 24)

b


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Március 24)

c


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Március 24)

d


----------



## ltani (2012 Március 24)

:d


----------



## ltani (2012 Március 24)

11


----------



## ltani (2012 Március 24)

haladunk


----------



## ltani (2012 Március 24)

ez szerencsés szám


----------



## ltani (2012 Március 24)

14


----------



## ltani (2012 Március 24)

15


----------



## ltani (2012 Március 24)

Szóval 20 másodperc


----------



## ltani (2012 Március 24)

111111111111111111111


----------



## ltani (2012 Március 24)

3


----------



## ltani (2012 Március 24)

2 vissza


----------



## ltani (2012 Március 24)

ez az utolsó próba


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

Nekem is kellene a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

asdfg


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

123456


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

qwertz


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

6.


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

7.


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

asdklo


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

5t67


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

10.


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

frtz


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

barry white


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

Szeretet


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

Beke


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

boldogasag


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

gyulik a hozzaszolas


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

meg nehanyat


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

elnezest


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

18.


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

meg 2


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

meg 1


----------



## Mester0930 (2012 Március 24)

allotolag ez a 20., megnezem, ha elszamoltam meg jovok


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

Mi


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

ertelme


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

van


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

a


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

20


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

hozzaszolasos


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

jateknak


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

?


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

Na


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

meg


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

10


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

Jo​


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

idotoltest


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

ok


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

az


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

f


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

j


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

8


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

az uzenetek


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

oi


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

olvasasaval


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

és?


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

.


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

asdsdf


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

Na vegre


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

él


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

elertem


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

lh


----------



## gmt (2012 Március 24)

a huszadikat.


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

éljen!


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

nekem még sok van...


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

álmosság


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

ékilhkug


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

most


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

szombat


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

é.stumgo.ugnftzd


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

ssssssssss


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

trtrtrtrtrt


----------



## leszteer (2012 Március 24)

kééééééééééééész


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

1


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

2


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

3


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

4


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

5


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

6


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

7


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

8


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

9


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

10


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

11


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

12


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

13


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

14


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

15


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

16


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

17


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

18


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

19


----------



## Mary-Etta (2012 Március 25)

20


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Március 25)

d


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Március 25)

e


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Március 25)

f


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Március 25)

g


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Március 25)

h


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Március 25)

i


----------



## MarkokaZjEE (2012 Március 25)

Kinek mondjam el vétkeimet, és a megbocsájtást kitől kérjem?
Kinek mondjam el vétkeimet, Istenem?
Ne kínozz, hisz előtted állok pőrén, bekötött szemekkel!
Ó, Isten, mondd miért?


----------



## thiareka (2012 Március 25)

Köszi szépen.


----------



## MarkokaZjEE (2012 Március 25)

Szívesen


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

jozsikatuning írta:


> :d


ok


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

ok


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

1


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

2


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

3


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

4


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

5


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

6


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

7


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

8


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

9


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

a


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

b


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

c


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

d


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

e


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

f


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

g


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

h


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

i


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

j


----------



## Sandor1972 (2012 Március 26)

ok!!!!!


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

Köszönöm


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

Szükségem lenne néhány dologra...


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

Itt kell összegyűljön a 20 hozzászólás???


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

*Nézőpont*

A jövőnek sok neve van:
a gyenge úgy hívja, elérhetetlen,
a gyáva úgy, ismeretlen,
a bátor lehetőségnek nevezi.

Victor Hugo


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

A boldogságunk vagy a boldogtalanságunk attól függ, ahogyan az eseményeket fogadjuk, és nem az események természetétől.

Anthony de Mello


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

Küzdhetek a saját utam nevében amaz út ellen, amit egy másik választott. Bírálhatom értelme működési módját. Az értelem mozdulatai bizonytalanok. Szellemi téren mégis tisztelnem kell ezt az embert, ha ugyanazon csillag felé küszködik.

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

A zene még a legrosszabb pillanatokban se szabad, hogy bántó legyen a fülnek; ellenben védenie és kényeztetnie kell azt. Így a zene örökké zene marad.

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

A zenében az ember néha minden keresgélés nélkül is megtalálja a választ a kérdéseire.

Alessandro D`Avenia


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

1


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

2


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

3


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

4


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

5


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

6


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

7


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

8


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

9


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

10


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

11


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

12


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

13


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

14


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

15


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

16


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

17


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

18


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

19


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

20


----------



## peti.86 (2012 Március 26)

21


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

A zene maga az élet, és amíg szól, semmi nem hal meg örökre.

Daniel Glattauer


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

A lassúzás elég fura dolog. Igazából nem is tánc. Inkább csak áll az ember a másikat átölelve és a zene ütemére egyik lábáról a másikra billeg. Azt hiszem, beszélni sem nagyon szokás közben, legalábbis körülöttünk senki nem beszélt. Azt hiszem, értem, miért: az embert annyira lefoglalja a másik közelsége, hogy nehéz ilyenkor kigondolni bármilyen témát.

Meg Cabot


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

Az emberi faj egyik legnagyobb ajándéka, hogy képes a lélekre ható hangokat adni, és eszközöket is tud alkotni ezeknek a hangsoroknak a megszólaltatásához. A zenének köze van a művészi kifejezéshez és a mulattatáshoz is, de annyira fontos jelenség, hogy önálló feladatot jelent. A zene befolyásolja az egész emberiséget, energiája gyógyítja a testet és a bolygót. Az emberi pulzus ütemére lüktető békés muzsika hallgatása pozitív változásokat idézhet elő az ideg- és elmeállapotban. Minden zene, és a zene mindenre hat. A lelkünk szólal meg a zenében. A zene a világmindenséggel társalgó bolygónk hangja.

Marlo Morgan


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

A zene csak azokat egyesíti, akik egyforma szerelemmel szeretik egymást, egyazon fajta szerelemmel, s szerelmük hullámhegye, hullámvölgye egybeesik.

Francois Mauriac


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

Amikor kiéneklek bizonyos hangokat, amelyekhez rengeteg fizikai erő szükséges, úgy érzem, mintha lebegnék, kilépnék a testemből... nagyon furcsa az egész... és időnként, amikor élőben játszom el egy dalt, érzem azt, ami a megírása közben inspirált. Ilyen lehet, amikor az ember egy bizonyos személlyel megtapasztal egy bizonyos érzést.

Matthew James Bellamy


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

A gitár a lelkem - amikor eltévedtem, mindig a gitár segített vissza az útra; a gitár az, ami eszembe juttatja, hogy mit keresek egyáltalán itt.

Saul Hudson


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

A nagyszerű zene körülölel, játszani kezd a szíveden, megteremti azt a ritmust, amelyet elveszítettél. Hatalmas béke ereszkedik rád, és hatalmas öröm van a szívedben.

Osho


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

Álmodban zenét hallasz, hallani fogod még akkor is, mikor felébredsz, és sírás fojtogat majd, mert tudod, sosem lesz nyugalmad, míg újra meg nem hallod.

Marion Zimmer Bradley


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

A zene pszichológia. Ha nem jut be a szívbe, a lélekbe, az elmébe, az emberek nem fogják érezni.

Bob Marley


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

Ott rossz kedély nem férhet el,
hol néhány jó társ énekel,
nincs ott irigység, gyűlölet,
viszály, harag nem sért szivet,
gőg, gond s minden, mi húsba mar,
bú, bánat elmúlik hamar,
ki dalban örömét leli,
bűn ebben őt nem terheli,
Istennél több tetszést arat,
mint más öröm az ég alatt.
A sátán művét rontja meg,
visszatart sok gyilkos kezet.

Martin Luther


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

A zene menekülés volt, befelé fordulás, s ugyanakkor más is, mintha üzenetet bízott volna rá valaki, amit neki kell közvetítenie, figyelt, mit kíván általa közölni valaki, aki már réges-régen nem él.

Szabó Magda


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

Zene nélkül az élet tévedés volna.

Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

Néhány ember azt hiszi, hogy szereti a zenét, de fogalmuk sincs, hogy valójában mi a zene.

Sarah Dessen


----------



## Imola89 (2012 Március 26)

Lehet élni zene nélkül is. A sivatagon át is vezet út. De mi (...) azt akarjuk, hogy az ember ne úgy járja végig élete útját, mintha sivatagon menne át, hanem virágos réteken.

Kodály Zoltán


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

Vannak itt mások is Németországból?


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

A google is készül a Marianne árokba egy saját búvárhajóval... ha esetleg arrajársz, el ne tévedj, csak egy netes kapcsolat kell hozzá...


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

88


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

én nyertem


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

Ez egy jó módszer


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

csak nem értem mi értelme akkor?


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

Néz valaki a neten az RTL-klubot?


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

Vad madarak


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

22


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

44


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

75


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

86


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

asd


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

60 másodperc


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

hajrá Nürnberg


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

ez a 20. na kiváncsi leszek:


----------



## kabika (2012 Március 26)

csi


----------



## Lívia1974 (2012 Március 27)

végre itt a tavasz


----------



## béci22 (2012 Március 27)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## Marcha23 (2012 Március 28)

1


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

Szia Szeretnék tag lenni


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

megint


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

3


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

4


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

11


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

12


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

13 helyett 12+1


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

qwertzu


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

asdfghjk


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

qwertz


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

ertzuio


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

A zene az angyalok énekével vetekszik szépségét tekintve.


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

Gondosan válogasd meg a barátaidat. Sosem tudhatod, mifélékkel hoz össze a sors. (...) Külsőre hófehér angyalok, de lelkükben, akár a ragadozó farkasok.


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

Szegény angyal vagyok. 
Naponta élem meg
a pillanatnyi mát. 

"Dúsak e pillanatok. "


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

"Az angyal azt mondta: megtanultam, az embert nem az élteti, hogy vigyáz magára, hanem a szeretet."


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

Olyanok vagyunk,mint a gyermekek, tanitókra van szükségünk, akik pallérozzák elménket és irányitanak; és Isten erre módot is adott, angyalaira bizva,hogy okitsanak és vezessenek bennünket."


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

18


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

"A barátok angyalok, akik felemelnek bennünket, ha a szárnyaink elfelejtettek repülni."


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

19


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

Tökéletesen egészséges vagyok és családom minden tagja az, mert én ezt VÁLASZTOTTAM!


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

Nincs bennem félelem semmi iránt, mert tudom, hogy Mennyei Atyám gondoskodik rólam!


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

Amikor jön egy negatív gondolat, azonnal kimondom: „Mit keresek én ezen az oldalon, ahol mindez megvalósulhat?“


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

azt hiszem ez az utolsó


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

Tudom, hogy gondolatom, minden gondolatom teremtő erejű, ezért csak a jót választom


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

Elfogadom a szeretetet


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

Mindenkinek megbocsájtok


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

Megbocsájtok önmagamnak


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

Mindenből bőségesen jut nekem


----------



## rrr4r (2012 Március 28)

Az élet szép de néha


----------



## kelaca (2012 Március 28)

Csodálatos, szeretetteli embereket hívok be az életembe


----------



## wikly (2012 Március 28)

Köszönjük!


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

Hétfő


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

Kedd


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

Szerda


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

Csütörtök


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

Péntek


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

Szombat


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

Vasárnap


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

"Akinek elég bátorsága és türelme van ahhoz, hogy egész életében a sötétségbe nézzen, elsőként fogja meglátni benne a fény felvillanását."

Kán (a Metró 2033ból)


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

Kilencedik


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

Már csak 10 hozzászólás.


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

1


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

2


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

3


----------



## Damikaa (2012 Március 28)

4


----------



## Kgyuri (2012 Március 29)

5


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

6


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

7


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

8


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

9


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

10


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

11


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

12


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

13


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

14


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

15


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

16


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

17


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

18


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

19


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

20


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

21


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

De régen olvasott idézetek


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

gyermekkorom jut eszembe


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

már


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

cak 1 hét


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

és kezdődik


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

a tavaszi szünet


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

kemény 3 nap


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

csak kibírom valahogy


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

:d


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

Addig is kitartást mindenkinek!


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

Szép napot!


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

hurrá


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*Köszönöm szépen*




jozsikatuning írta:


>


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*4*

4


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

köszönöm


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*5*

5


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*6*

6


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*7*

7


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*8*

8


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*9*

9


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*10*

10


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

jó lesz


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*11*

11


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*12*

12


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*13*

13


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

összegyűjtöm


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

a


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*14*

14


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*15*

15


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

20


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*16*

16


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

üzenetet


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*17*

17


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

de


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

van


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*18*

18


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

még


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*19*

19


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

hátra


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*20*

20


----------



## lornaka (2012 Március 29)

*21*

biztos, ami biztos...


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

pár


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

8


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

hét


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

hat


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

öt


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

négy


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

három


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

kettő


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

egy


----------



## viszisz (2012 Március 29)

kész:--:


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

:d


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

Hot Blooded tüp tütüp tüp


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

1


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

2


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

Come on get in it. Get in it to win it.


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

Parapaaa


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

:0:


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

:00:


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

:88:


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

:smile:


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

:55:


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

:44:


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

://:


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

:1:


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

:555:


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

:``:


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

:--:


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

Damon


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

Elena


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

Klaus


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

Wrath


----------



## KatyaKk (2012 Március 29)

..


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)




----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

értem


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

kár, hogy 20 hozzászólásig még egy verset sem lehet meghallgatni de nyilván oka van.


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

ez a topic viszont hasznos


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

:..:


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

itt vagyok


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

:9:


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

Mínuszban zárt a BUX


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

Mínuszban nyitott New York


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

Beindult a Mercedes-gyár Kecskeméten.


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

Háromhetes mélyponton a forint


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

295-nél járt az euró


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

Idén 530 milliárdot adunk vissza az IMF-nek


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

nem jó hírek


----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)




----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)




----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)




----------



## kilt (2012 Március 29)

kiss


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

ok


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

köszi


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)




----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

Segítség!


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

Gyűjtök


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

hírek


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

13


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

12


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

11


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

10


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

kiss


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)




----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

hírek gyűjtése


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

6 kell még


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

és utána tudok letölteni


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

már cask 3


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

vagy mégsem..... egyszer számol máskor nenm


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

http://www.roadrecord.hu/blog/2012/03/25/ausztriaba-autozok-figyelmebe-mi-az-az-ig-l/


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

Lehet hogy most


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

1


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

és a 40 perc


----------



## bodacsa (2012 Március 29)

35 perc


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

most


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

megint


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

ismét


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

halihó


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

csá


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

hahó


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

csók


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

megintx


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

futás


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

no most


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

hurrá


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

hány kell még?


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

13


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

már


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

csak


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

5


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

4


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

3


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

2


----------



## tonia (2012 Március 29)

1


----------



## muki71 (2012 Március 30)

Nekem még egy kicsit több...


----------



## muki71 (2012 Március 30)

Hoppá, eggyel kevesebb!


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

üdv


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

abcdefgh


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

ijkléáű


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

íyxcv


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

bnm,.-


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

qwerty


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

zuiop


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

őúasdsf


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

kfdgjdlkg


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

dklfgjkldgj


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

dfdfj


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

1


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

2


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

3


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

4


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

5


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

6


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

7


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

8


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

9


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

10


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

11


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

12


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

13


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

14


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

15


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

16


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

17


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

18


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

19


----------



## 1Lány (2012 Március 31)

20


----------



## kiskukac (2012 Április 1)

10


----------



## kiskukac (2012 Április 1)

11


----------



## kiskukac (2012 Április 1)

12


----------



## kiskukac (2012 Április 1)

13


----------



## kiskukac (2012 Április 1)

14


----------



## kiskukac (2012 Április 1)

15


----------



## kiskukac (2012 Április 1)

16


----------



## kiskukac (2012 Április 1)

17


----------



## kiskukac (2012 Április 1)

18


----------



## kiskukac (2012 Április 1)

19


----------



## kiskukac (2012 Április 1)

20


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

1


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

2


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

3


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

4


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

5


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

6


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

7


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

8


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

9


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

10


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

11


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

12


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

13


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

14


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

15


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

16


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

17


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

18


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

19


----------



## Liandra (2012 Április 1)

20


----------



## Ciluklári (2012 Április 1)

köszönöm, remélem hamar meglesz a 20 és letelik a 48 óra is...


----------



## amylynnlee (2012 Április 1)

:d:d:d


----------



## amylynnlee (2012 Április 1)

??


----------



## amylynnlee (2012 Április 1)

(


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

*20 hozzászólás*

Szia mindenkinek!
Érti valaki ezt a 20 hozzászólós dolgot?
Segítsetek, köszönöm!


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

egyébként mitől van ilyen intenzív Magyar-Canadai kapcsolat?


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

jó témához szólok?


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

Azt sem tudom ki olvashatja a kérdéseimet!


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

mire jó az üzenetek megköszönése?


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

van itt olyan aki meghívna Canadába egy idegenvezetéssel?


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

szívesen beszélgetnék ottani "Magyarokkal"


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

persze csak ahol süt a nap, és nincs méteres hó!


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

egyedül vagyok itt?


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

miért nem indíthatok új témákat?


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

Schmitt Palimadarat szívesen kitárgyalnám............


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

Érdekelne kint ez hogy zajlana le!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

miért van ennyi midi az oldalon?


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

szívesen meghallgatnám hogy zenél ott egy cigány?!


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

nem akarok sorszámokat írni!


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

valaki szóljon már hozzám!


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

ismerkedni szeretnék kint élő Magyarokkal!


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

barátkozni szeretnék


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

lehet hogy gond az időeltolódás?


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

MMennyi idő az akklimatizálódás?


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

komolyan szeretném tudni valaki olvassa e amit írok!


----------



## poszt (2012 Április 1)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

Szervusztok, Richard Bandler & John Grindrer: The Structure of Magic valaki tudja, megjelent magyarul?


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

Nem vagyok szakember csak úgy olvasmányként szivesen forgatnám a fentit.


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

Apropó olvasta itt már valaki Az Ősforrást Ayn Randt-től?


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

Úgy rémlik valahol azt olvastam hogy intellektuális mérfőldkő ööööö miért?


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

Közben elsütök egy viccet is mert már nagyon be akarok kerülni ezen tisztes kőrbe.


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

Hogy is van?


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

Három nyugdíjas beszélget az öregkorról. 
Az első: 
- Kimentem a kertbe kapálni, de csak lihegtem, nem bírtam semmit csinálni. A szívem nem bírja, tudjátok, a szív, a szív már nem a régi. 
A második: 
- Kimentem én is a kertbe kapálni, de amikor lehajoltam, alig bírtam felegyenesedni. Tudjátok, az ízületek, az ízületek már nem a régiek. 
A harmadik: 
- Fekszem az ágyban, ránézek mellettem a mamára, olyan kanos lettem, hogy mondom neki: Te mama, nem hempergünk egyet? 
Mire Ő: Hülye vagy papa? Most fejeztük be 5 perce! 
Tudjátok fiaim, a memória, a memória már nem a régi!


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

Remélem ez a vicc a guideline-okon belül van még.


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

Egy részeg dülöngél hazafelé a körúton. 
A Rákóczi téren megszólítja egy fekete örömlány: 
- Helló szépfiú, nem akarsz hazakísérni? 
- Mi... mi... mit csináljak én Afrikában?


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

Hüha ez a monológ kezd fárasztó lenni de kitartó vagyok.


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

“Csak égboltot vált, nem lelket, aki áthajózik a tengeren” – Terentius.


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

Gondoltam ez talál ide.


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

...sok szétszórt szilánkból megpróbáljam összerakni az emlékezet eltört tükrét...


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

There is a cult of ignorance in the United States, and there always has been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that "my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge."
Isaac Asimov, column in Newsweek (21 January 1980)


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

sajnos már nem csak az USA-ban


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

közeledik a célpont


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

már látom is


----------



## Lehel11 (2012 Április 2)

megvaaaaaaan!!!!!!


----------



## snoi (2012 Április 2)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## melii (2012 Április 2)

Kösziii!


----------



## melii (2012 Április 2)

2


----------



## melii (2012 Április 2)

"A kalandvágy megváltoztatja az ember hozzáállását. Épp ez benne a lényeg. Mert ami éjfélkor még fergeteges kaland, reggel hétre oltári nagy baromság."


----------



## melii (2012 Április 2)

"Az alkohol nem válasz, de legalább elfelejted a kérdést." DDD


----------



## melii (2012 Április 2)

:d


----------



## Kaktuszmanoka (2012 Április 2)




----------



## Kaktuszmanoka (2012 Április 2)

Nem jut eszembe semmi csak hogy április van, és jó lenne ha végre kicsit melegebb lenne....legalábbis én fázom


----------



## melii (2012 Április 2)

Nyugi,holnap már szupi idő lesz


----------



## melii (2012 Április 2)

“Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.”


----------



## melii (2012 Április 2)

156464865


----------



## neptunus100 (2012 Április 2)

"Legyél észrevétlen, és szerény ott ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozzál onnan, ahonnan eljöttél "
Victor Hugo


----------



## andreew123 (2012 Április 3)

Egy létrát kellett volna tartanom, de eljöttem. Szerintem most nagyon hiányozhatok...


----------



## andreew123 (2012 Április 3)

Na jó, ez elég gyenge volt, belátom '-.-


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

Nem szabad ok nélkül haragudni. Csak érdemes.


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

A szerelem úgy vak, ahogyan az emberek jók


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

Aki túlságosan szereti a virágot, az még rossz ember is lehet.


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

Törvényszerű, hogy a kis Einstein megbukjon fizikából.


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

Aki nyert, az mer.


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

A teljes élethez vezető egyik lehetséges út a pályatévesztés.


----------



## balaniza (2012 Április 5)

Jólétünknél becsületünk többet ér.


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

Sakkozni bokszolókkal, bokszolni sakkozókkal szeretek.


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

Nálunk otthon én vagyok a fonök, a feleségem csak a döntéshozó. (Woody Allen)


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

Már hetedik éve, hogy anyósom átjön karácsonykor. Idén újítunk. Beengedjük. (Woody Allen)


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

Igazából sosem növünk fel, csak megtanuljuk, hogyan kell viselkedni nyilvános helyen. (Bryan White)


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

A bankár egy olyan ember, aki kölcsönadja neked az esernyőt, amikor süt a nap, de visszakéri egy perccel azelőtt, hogy eleredne az eső. (Mark Twain)


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

Fanatikus az, akit lehetetlen meggyőzni, de témát sem hajlandó váltani. (Winston Churchill)


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

Az ember időnként belebotlik az igazságba, de legtöbbször feltápászkodik és továbbmegy. (Winston Churchill)


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

Az irónia nem más, mint szellemes emberek gorombáskodása. (Vető József)


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

Az igazi zenebarát az, aki ha énekhangot hall a női zuhanyzóból, nem a szemét, hanem a fülét tapasztja a kulcslyukra. (Ismeretlen)


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

Az igazi politikus az, aki hazudik az újságíróknak, majd elhiszi amit olvas. (Ismeretlen)


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

A mazsola, rémült szemű szőlőszem. (Ismeretlen)


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

A hős, a világ egyik legrövidebb ideig űzhető mestersége. (Will Gogers)


----------



## najanc2 (2012 Április 5)

Minden mondatba beleillik egy sz betűvel kezdődő szó.(politikus)


----------



## esszenus (2012 Április 8)

01


----------



## esszenus (2012 Április 8)

02


----------



## esszenus (2012 Április 8)

03


----------



## esszenus (2012 Április 8)

04


----------



## esszenus (2012 Április 8)

05


----------



## esszenus (2012 Április 8)

06


----------



## esszenus (2012 Április 8)

07


----------



## esszenus (2012 Április 8)

08


----------



## esszenus (2012 Április 8)

09


----------



## esszenus (2012 Április 8)

10


----------



## Ciluklári (2012 Április 9)

*mennyi még???*

1


----------



## Ciluklári (2012 Április 9)

2


----------



## Ciluklári (2012 Április 9)

3


----------



## Ciluklári (2012 Április 9)

4


----------



## Ciluklári (2012 Április 9)

18


----------



## Ciluklári (2012 Április 9)

és még egy


----------



## Ciluklári (2012 Április 9)

és az uccsó és köszönöm!


----------



## IronT (2012 Április 10)




----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

A minap azzal kerdessel szembesultem: Mi a mesterseged cimere?
Jatek. Otlet. Fejtores. Es neked mi?


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

Segits 
hogy az emberarulok szutykat
erovel gyozze 
a sziv
es szepszoval 
a szaj.


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

"Embernemergelodj" vagy "activity"


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

sakk avagy dama


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

sms vagy chat


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

dobokocka vagy fekete-feher, igen-nem


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

kinoz a tehetseg avagy szomenese van


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

tarsasjatek szabalyokkal sorrakerulessel


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

scrabble vagy akasztofa


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

marokko vagy domino


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

sudoku vagy memory


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

romi vagy poker


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

kugli vagy tenisz


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

pingpong avagy teke


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

karaoke avagy kopapirollo


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

kotes horgolas makrame


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

billentyuzet vagy tastatura


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

xilofon hegedu furulya


----------



## violam (2012 Április 10)

Addig eljunk, amig meg van kedvunk jatszani.
es ezzel kivan a husz. Puszi


----------



## saro (2012 Április 10)

21


----------



## saro (2012 Április 10)

22


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

*6*

6


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

*7*

7


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

*8*

8


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

*9*

9


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

10


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

11


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

12


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

13


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

14


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

15


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

16


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

17


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

18


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

19


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

20


----------



## tenner (2012 Április 10)

+1


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Érdekes ez a 20 hozzászólás kötelezettség, végül is van benne ráció és kösz a lehetőséget, amit most ki is fogok használni .


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Ha megtalálom amit keresek, ígérem én is fogok helyette adni.


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Nem tegnap regiztem, de lassan érő típus vagyok.


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Ezt most hagyjátok ki, de el akarom érni a 20 hsz-t, gyorsan.


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Majd később törlöm ezeket (ha tudom).


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Itt tegnap esett a hó .


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Rengeteg könyvem van.


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Meg hangoskönyvem is.


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Filmeket nem hiszem, hogy töltök fel.


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Kisebb játékokról lehet szó.


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Van pár hasznos progim is.


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

A datás feltöltést fogom választani.


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Majd átnézem a fórumokat.


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Talán én is hozzá tudok járulni valamivel a közösséghez .


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Ha megragadok, tudok nagyon aktív is lenni.


----------



## rkohalmi (2012 Április 10)

sziasztok! Új tag vagyok,de nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Máshol ezért a floodolásért már kivágtak volna .


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Lassan kezdhetem a munkát.


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Később benézek, sziasztok!


----------



## rkohalmi (2012 Április 10)




----------



## Kettler (2012 Április 10)

Lassan frissít a trackeretek.


----------



## rkohalmi (2012 Április 10)

sziasztok új vagyok, még hiányzik 10 hozzászólás :S


----------



## rkohalmi (2012 Április 10)




----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

:d


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)




----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

3


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

4


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

5


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

6


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

7


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

8


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

9


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

10


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

11


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

12


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

13


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

14


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

15


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

16


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

17


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

18


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

19


----------



## laci04 (2012 Április 11)

20


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)




----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

8


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

9


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

10


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

11 (így tényleg könnyen el lehet érni 20 hozzászólást)


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

12


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

13


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

14


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

15


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

16


----------



## eri76szeged (2012 Április 11)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz: 15.


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

17 (és nem én vagyok az egyetlen, aki így tesz)


----------



## eri76szeged (2012 Április 11)

A kedvenc számom a 3.


----------



## eri76szeged (2012 Április 11)

Emelem a tétet: 21.


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

még 16 és meg vagy te is


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

22


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

23 (és meg is vagyok)


----------



## eri76szeged (2012 Április 11)

Gratula! Jó utat!


----------



## Car'das (2012 Április 11)

42 - megoldás a világmindenségre


----------



## moriskaris (2012 Április 11)

6szor 7


----------



## moriskaris (2012 Április 11)

21szer 2


----------



## moriskaris (2012 Április 11)

gyógyír északi szélre


----------



## moriskaris (2012 Április 11)

levélregény


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

La Maria


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

hűségmatrica


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

London NFL


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

Forever living


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

Próbálok majd érdemben is hozzászólni, de most a gyors regisztráció a lényeg. Köszi a lehetőséget mégegyszer.


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

bababarát üdülőház Hajdúszoboszlón
www.bababaratapartmanhaz.eoldal.hu


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

Tükröm Tükröm c film


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

HP 22 tintapatron


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

Format büro


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

Salzburg - Atterse- Nussdorf


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

Bocsi Attersee


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

Antiallergén paplan az allergiás asztma ellen.


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

Ilyen is van Budapesten:
http://www.csokolade-muzeum.hu/


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

Úgy szeress ahogy szeretnéd hogy szeressenek!


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

Paul "coach" Wade: Fegyencedzés


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

SP ajjaj SP


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

Már visszaszámlálás indul:3


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

Itt a 2.....


----------



## gosziszi (2012 Április 12)

És .......... Köszönöm mégegyszer!!!!!


----------



## barhar (2012 Április 12)

ötödik


----------



## barhar (2012 Április 12)

hatodik


----------



## barhar (2012 Április 12)

hetedik


----------



## barhar (2012 Április 12)

nyolc


----------



## barhar (2012 Április 12)

kilenc


----------



## barhar (2012 Április 12)

tízes


----------



## andikaaa55 (2012 Április 14)

7


----------



## andikaaa55 (2012 Április 14)

9


----------



## andikaaa55 (2012 Április 14)

10


----------



## andikaaa55 (2012 Április 14)

11


----------



## andikaaa55 (2012 Április 14)

13


----------



## andikaaa55 (2012 Április 14)

16


----------



## andikaaa55 (2012 Április 14)

17


----------



## andikaaa55 (2012 Április 14)

Ja, már 19!


----------



## andikaaa55 (2012 Április 14)

és 20?!


----------



## andikaaa55 (2012 Április 14)

de még mindig nem jó?


----------



## andikaaa55 (2012 Április 14)

ez csodálatos, de baromira


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

1.


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

2.


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

3. Szép estést!


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

4.


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

5. Lassan haladok!!


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

6. de kitartás...


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

7. bizti megéri


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

8. a türelem rózsát terem


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

9. .....vagy mégse???


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

deeeee


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

11. remélem jól csinálom


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

12. összejön végre a 20.


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

13.


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

14.


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

15. aaaaaa


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

16. Na már látom az alagút végét!!


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

17. Legalábbis remélem...


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

18. ketttő


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

19. eeeegggggyyyy


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

20. és kész!!!


----------



## kmesi (2012 Április 14)

na még 1 bónusz


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

1.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

2.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

3.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

4.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

5.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

6.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

7.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

8.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

9.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

10.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

11.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

12.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

13.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

14.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

15.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

16.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

17.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

18.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

19.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

20.


----------



## Puma5 (2012 Április 15)

21.


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

6


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

7


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

8


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

9


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

10


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

11


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

12


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

13


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

14


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

15


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

16


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

17


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

18


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

19


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

20


----------



## Nazsa (2012 Április 15)

21


----------



## Lidson (2012 Április 15)

8


----------



## Lidson (2012 Április 15)

7


----------



## Lidson (2012 Április 15)

blablabla 6?


----------



## Lidson (2012 Április 15)

azon gondolkozom, hogy lehet kanyarodni a szobabicajjal? ötletek xd 5


----------



## Lidson (2012 Április 15)

de lehetőleg úgy, hogy ne boruljak fel... kicsit ciki lenne vízszintesben tekerni


----------



## Lidson (2012 Április 15)

ajjajjj nagyon nagyon izgulok az angolnyelvvizsga miatt


----------



## Lidson (2012 Április 15)

de ezt nem merem senkinek se mondani:/


----------



## Lidson (2012 Április 15)

kifolyt a bonbonomból a konyak-.-


----------



## lélekpillangó (2012 Április 15)

Mások Rólad alkotott véleménye nem kell hogy a Te valóságoddá váljon.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

*Boldogság*

Az élet tengerén van egy kicsi sziget, BOLDOGSÁG a neve, az legyen a TIED!!!


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

*Az ember legjobb barátja*

Az egyetlen abszolút önzetlen barát, akire az ember szert tehet ebben az önző világban, az egyetlen, aki sosem hagyja el őt, az egyetlen, aki sosem hálátlan és hűtlen hozzá - az a kutyája. Ő az, aki mellette áll jóban-rosszban, egészségben-betegségben. Ott alszik a hideg földön, ahol a barátságtalan szelek fújnak, s ádázul zuhog a hó, csakhogy gazdája oldalán lehessen. Megnyalja a kezet, amiben nincs élelem, amit felajánlhatna. Nyalogatja a sebeket, és enyhíti a fájdalmakat, melyeket a világ kegyetlensége ejt. Úgy őrzi koldus gazdája álmát, mintha király volna. Mikor minden barát eltűnik, ő marad. Ha elmúlik a gazdagság vagy a hírnév szertefoszlik, ő olyan hűséges marad szeretetében, ahogy a nap kitart az útján az égen.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

*barátság*

El sem tudom képzelni, hol lennék én ma, ha nem volna az a maroknyi barátom, akik képesek voltak örömmel megtölteni a szívemet. Nézzünk szembe a tényekkel, barátokkal az élet sokkal vidámabb.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

*élet*

Élj könnyedén


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

A világ tele van történetekkel, melyek időről időre elmeséltetik magukat


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

Nem te vagy gazdagabb a világgal
hanem a világ hal meg
teveled gazdagabban.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

Mennél több feszültséget, megkötöttséget és leigázottságot teremt a lelkekben korunk pillanatnyi érdeke, annál sürgetőbbé válik az igény, hogy a megkötött lelket fölszabadítsa, és a politikailag megosztott világot az igazság és szépség zászlaja alatt újraegyesítse egy általános érdek, amely a tisztán emberi, a kor minden befolyásától mentes valósághoz fűződik.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

Ha meg akarod változtatni a világot, először próbálj valamit jobbá tenni, megváltoztatni magadon. Ez segít megváltoztatni a családodat, a barátaidat, aztán így kell folytatni egyre nagyobb és nagyobb körben. Minden, amit teszünk, hatással lesz valamire és valakire.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

Nem a világ lett rosszabb, a hírszolgáltatás lett jobb.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

Csak egy hősiesség van a világon: ha olyannak látjuk a világot, amilyen és szeretjük.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

Rájött, hogy a világot nem lehet megjavítani. Lehet rajta javítani egyet-egyet, de egészen megjavulni nem akar. Nem is fontos. Fontos, hogy az embernek legyen saját, kis megjavított világa, saját kis szigete, ahol kedve szerint rendelkezhetik.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

India az egyetlen ország a világon, ahol még csodák vannak, mert hisznek bennük az emberek.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

Visszamennék-e még fiatalnak ma?
E kor nekem oly idegen és durva. 
Elszökött belőle a szépség és kultúra.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

A világ rosszul
van összerakva? Bocsi. 
Máris szétszedem.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

A világ nem arról szól, hány lélegzetet veszel, hanem azokról a pillanatokról, amikor eláll a lélegzeted.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

Örökké a világ sem áll; 
De amig áll, és amig él, 
Ront vagy javít, de nem henyél.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

Az egész világ el van rontva, hiszen a múltban és a jövőben él. Egyfelől reménykedünk, hogy majd jobb lesz, másrészt öklendezzük, szenvedjük a múltat.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

Arra vonatkozólag, hogy a világ olyan, amilyen, senki részéről semmiféle panaszt nem vagyok hajlandó elfogadni. Nem kellett volna olyan készséggel hozzájárulni ahhoz, hogy így legyen, és nem kell olyan készséggel hozzájárulni ahhoz, hogy így is maradjon.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

Az egész világot félig jónak, félig rossznak kell látni, ilyenformán egyetlen jótett az érdem oldalára billenti mind önmaga, mind az egész világ mérlegét.


----------



## mocsing+ľš (2012 Április 16)

A világ olyan, mint egy tükör. Látod? Mosolyogsz, és a barátaid visszamosolyognak.


----------



## Bimbasi (2012 Április 16)

*Yesterday's hero, today's zero.*

Yesterday's hero, today's zero.


----------



## Bimbasi (2012 Április 16)

Today's zero = Yesterday's hero?


----------



## Bimbasi (2012 Április 16)

today's zero = yesterday's zero?


----------



## Bimbasi (2012 Április 16)

yesterday's zero = yesterday's zero?


----------



## Bimbasi (2012 Április 16)

A világra ki van akasztva egy tábla, amire rá van írva: Világ.
Ezért hívják világnak.


----------



## Bimbasi (2012 Április 16)

A világra ki van akasztva egy tábla, amire rá van írva: Világ.
Ezért hívják világnak. Ha nem lenne kiakasztva a tábla, nem lehetne tudni, hogy minek hívják a világot.


----------



## Bimbasi (2012 Április 16)

Nem könnyű a 20 hozászólást összeszedni, ha nincs agymenése az embernek.


----------



## Bimbasi (2012 Április 16)

Pedig lenne témám is.


----------



## Zoiddani (2012 Április 16)

Mesélj


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

1


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

2


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

3


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

4


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

5


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

6


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

7


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

8


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

9


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

10


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

11


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

12


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

13


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

14


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

15


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

16


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

17


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

18


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

19


----------



## Toporte (2012 Április 17)

20


----------



## PnéErzsi (2012 Április 17)

Köszönöm szépen, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## PnéErzsi (2012 Április 17)

Már a második!


----------



## PnéErzsi (2012 Április 17)

3. köszönet!


----------



## PnéErzsi (2012 Április 17)

Négy, ami már több, mint három!


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Na, nekem is össze kéne szednem húsz hozzászólást.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Eddig kettő megvolt.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Ahogy látom itt többen vannak Mo-ról, mint Kanadából.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Vki nem akar beszélgetni velem, akinek kell a 2 hsz? Így elég uncsi...:2:


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Bocs, akarom mondani 20hsz.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Fent vagyok egy másik fórumon, és azt hittem, hogy annak milyen jól kitalálták a megjelenését, de ez is olyan.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Biztos franchise.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Bár, nagyon tetszik.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Nagyon felhasználóbarát.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Már csak 9-et kell gyűjtenem.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

És 48 órát várnom.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Megszoktam, hogy általában beszélgetünk...


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Így egy kicsit nehéz...


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

De legalább tényleg lehet akármit is írni... )


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

És talán soha nem fogja senki elolvasni...


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Na, már csak 4 hsz.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Vagyis kettő.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Még mindig csak egyedül beszélek.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Úgy látszik senki nem akar pont most 20 hsz-et gyűjteni.


----------



## kaldesz (2012 Április 17)

Na, én búcsúzom. Örültem a lehetőségnek.


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

Buddha azt mondja: sose vizsgáld, hogy mi helyes és mi helytelen, mert ha azt vizsgálod, hogy mi helyes és mi helytelen, akkor megosztott leszel, képmutató lesz belőled. Színlelni fogod a jót, miközben a rosszat cselekszed. És amint azt vizsgálod, hogy mi a helyes és mi a helytelen, kötődni fogsz, azonosulni fogsz... és persze a "jó"-val fogsz azonosulni.
Osho


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)




----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

**

Buddha azt mondja: sose vizsgáld, hogy mi helyes és mi helytelen, mert ha azt vizsgálod, hogy mi helyes és mi helytelen, akkor megosztott leszel, képmutató lesz belőled. Színlelni fogod a jót, miközben a rosszat cselekszed. És amint azt vizsgálod, hogy mi a helyes és mi a helytelen, kötődni fogsz, azonosulni fogsz... és persze a "jó"-val fogsz azonosulni.
Osho


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

A fény harcosa döntéseket hoz. Szabad a lelke, mint a felhők az égen, de az álma iránt elkötelezett.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

sziasztok


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

Az ismeretlen iránt nincs bennünk vágyakozás. Az sokkal nehezebb, ha egyszer találkozunk valamivel, ami megragadja a lelkünket, aztán soha többé.
Moldova György


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

Az élet találkozásokból és elválásokból áll. Nap mint nap érkeznek új arcok az életünkbe, illedelmesen köszöntjük őket, van, aki csak néhány percig marad, mások hónapokra, és van olyan, aki egész életünkön át velünk lesz.
Cecelia Ahern


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

örülök, hogy csatlakozhattam


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

:d


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

Az életnek pozitívnak kell lennie. Ha neked jelent valamit az élet, akkor a boldogság magától jön. Mindenkinek kell adnia valamit. A testünk, összehasonlítva a lélekkel, olyan lényegtelen, mint egy hal a tengerben. Azt hiszem, az ember addig fog élni, amíg ki nem űzi a rosszat és a gyűlöletet a lelkéből.
Jimi Hendrix


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

S mert vándor vagy, minden nap tovább kell menned az úton, amely egyetlen célod, tehát lelked (...) megismerése felé vezet. Nem könnyű ez. (...) Vándor vagy és minden nap tovább kell menned. Nem tudhatod, meddig élsz, s egyáltalán lesz-e időd, eljutni utad végcéljához, lelked (...) megismeréséhez? Ezért menj minden nap tovább, sebes lábakkal és szegényen is. Mert vándor vagy.
Márai Sándor


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

A szerelem mindenkinek jó, de túl keveseknek adatik meg a kitartás. A szerelemnek végzetesnek kell lennie. Többé nem szabadulhatsz belőle. Ha igen, akkor az nem szerelem.
Mike Gayle


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

Szeretnék mélyen a szemedbe nézni és mesélni neked mindenféléről. Hiszen amikor valaki más arcát fürkészed, az olyan, mint mikor saját magadat vizsgálod. Ha félrenézel, azt jelenti, vesztettél. És én nem akarok veszíteni.
Nana c. film


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

Nehéz elképzelni, hogy tudná éppen az a férfi begyógyítani a sebeimet, aki okozta őket.
Cecelia Ahern


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

Egyre inkább az az érzésem, hogy az életünk egyetlen mondat, csak nem tudjuk kimondani, hogy mi az. (...) A nagy találkozások, a lélek közeli pillanatok mindig azok voltak, amikor valakit megszerettem. Az igazi csoda a barátság, a valódi, emberközeli kapcsolat, amikor egyszer csak repül velünk az idő, és az az érzésünk, hogy mi már valahol találkoztunk. Néha egy pillanat többet ér, mint egy egész esztendő.
Müller Péter


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

Akit szeretsz, arra előbb-utóbb rátalálsz, egyszerűen azért, mert össze vagy hangolva vele.
Müller Péter


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

Nem véletlenül születtünk erre az életre, nem egy értelmetlen színdarab szerepeit alakítjuk. Életünknek, sorsunknak célja van, és a jelek arra mutatnak, hogy egy titokzatos erő, valamiféle gondviselés abba az irányba terelget bennünket.
James Redfield


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

Sohasem az elmélettől függ az irodalmi mű értéke, hanem egyes-egyedül az író őserejétől. 
Benedek Marcell


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

Légy akárki, csinálj akármit, ha valamit igazán akarsz, az azért van, mert ez a kívánság a Mindenség lelkében született meg. Ez a te küldetésed a földön.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

A legfontosabb találkozásokat a lelkek előre megbeszélik egymással, amikor a testek még nem is látták egymást.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

És ha így lesz is, ha valóban elveszítem, akkor is nyertem egy boldog napot. És ha arra gondolok, milyen szörnyű ez a világ, akkor egyetlen boldog nap is maga a csoda.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

Minden, ami egyszer megtörténik, lehet, hogy soha többé nem történik meg újra. De minden, ami kétszer történik, bizonyosan megtörténik harmadszor is.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## aBejja (2012 Április 18)

A homokdűnék a széllel változnak, de a sivatag ugyanaz marad. Így lesz a mi szerelmünkkel is. Maktub [meg van írva] - mondta. Ha a Történeted része kell, hogy legyek, akkor egy napon visszatérsz.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

Az irodalom a valóságból táplálkozik.
Agatha Christie


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

A haladás az a gondolkodás nélkül használt fogalom, amely minden bűnt megszentel.
Hans Habe


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

Nincsen jó vagy rossz dolog, a gondolkodás teszi azzá...
Shakespeare


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

3


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

Okos ember előbb tesz, aztán beszél
Jókai


----------



## Biluci (2012 Április 18)

A barátság legszebb aktusa az, midőn barátunkat hibáira figyelmessé teszük.
/Berzsenyi Dániel/


----------



## David10 (2012 Április 18)

Oszd meg szellemi lényedet azokkal, akik veled úton vannak, közölj annyit, amennyit tudsz és fogadd el, mint valami felséges ajándékot ami tőlük feléd visszaérkezik.
/Albert Schweitzer/


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

Minden nőben anyós rejlik.
Renard


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

Ha kételyeid vannak, az igazat mondd. 
Mark Twain


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

Ha két ember összevész, mindig mind a kettő hibás.
Tolsztoj


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

Esni csak lefelé lehet, felfelé soha.
Jókai


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

Egy jó halál többet ér egy rossz életnél.
Jókai


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

A zseni nem tanul, hanem tud.
Jókai


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

A szépség talány.
Dosztojevszkij


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

A menyországért sem szabad elárulni Magyarországot.
Jókai


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

A kihullott könny megbosszulja magát azon, aki okozta.
Jókai


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

A katona ne bölcselkedjék, hanem verekedjék.
Jókai


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

A hazugság a gyöngék fegyvere.
Jókai


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

A bölcsességnek nincs szüksége erőszakra.
Tolsztoj


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

Becsületesnek lenni a legjobb üzlet.
Jókai


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

kiss


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

3


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

2


----------



## mesike78 (2012 Április 18)

1


----------



## Biluci (2012 Április 19)

A hiszékenység a férfiban gyengeség, de a gyermekben erő.
/Charles Lamb/


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 20)

“Mindannyian saját, eredeti gondolkodásmóddal születünk, gyakran mégis utánzóként halunk meg.” (*Erich von Däniken*)


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 20)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(*George Bernard Shaw*)


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 20)

“Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.”
(*Seneca*)


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 20)

“Ha padlón vagy, szedj fel onnan valamit!”
(*Sophie Magory*)


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 20)

Ha az ember megszeret valakit, (...) egészen soha nem gyógyulhat ki belőle
Stephen King


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 20)

Az utad értelme nem a cél,hanem a vándorlás.
Márai


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 20)

Erőlködni... csak szorulás esetén érdemes.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Az lehet, de el kell ismerned, hogy a legtöbbször 7.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Erőlködni mindig ott érdemes, ahol ellenállás van.( Sic Doku)


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Újra itt, a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséért indított harcban.


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Régen jártam itt, tag voltam.


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Nem írtam fel a jelszavamat, sem azt, hogy melyik email-re kérem az emlékeztetőt.


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Sajnos újra kellett regisztrálnom.


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Soká lesz meg a 20 hsz.


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

48 h még messzebb van.


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Az élet legnagyobb tudománya az el nem csüggedés, a remény megőrzése, az állandó újrakezdés.
Csőgl János


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Számíts a legjobbra, tervezz a legrosszabbra és készülj fel a meglepődésre!
Denis Waitley


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Kizárta az életet, és most az élet zárja ki magát. (...) Nyisson ajtót az életnek, és az belép majd!
Lucy Maud Montgomery


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Az élet csoda! Fantasztikus, kiismerhetetlen csoda! Csak az a baj, hogy nem minden csoda boldogít.
Müller Péter


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Ebben az életben 
meghalni 
nem nehéz. 
Élni az életet 
sokkal nehezebb.
Vlagyimir Vlagyimirovics Majakovszkij


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Az élet olyan, hogy mindig másképp történik minden, mint ahogy elgondolta előre az ember.
Móricz Zsigmond


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Mi közöm ehhez az egész felhajtáshoz, ami momentán az életem?
Rácz Zsuzsa


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Az élet dolgait két részre osztom: rettenetesre és kibírhatatlanra.
Woody Allen


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Az élet bizonytalan. Kezdd a desszerttel!
Ernestine Ulmer


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Figyelj! Végül is mit veszíthetsz? A semmiből jöttél, a semmibe mész. Mit veszítettél? Semmit.
 Brian élete c. film


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

A boldogság semmi egyéb, csak a jó érzés. A jó közérzés. Az az érzés, hogy érdemes az embernek élni.
Móricz Zsigmond


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Amíg van élet, addig van boldogság is.
Lev Tolsztoj


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Az életről tudom, hogy véges, de akadnak pillanatai, melyek felérnek az örökkévalósággal.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## Gabcsikaaa (2012 Április 20)

Végre megvan a 20 hsz, már csak aza fránya 48 h és újra keresztszemezek


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Valóban, az elején még semmiről sem tudunk.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Én úgy mondanám -Bocs Leo -, hogy amíg van boldogság igazán csak addig élet az élet.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Elegáns, de miről szól???


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Én az életet két részre osztom: rettenetesre és Woody Allanre.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

És mit mondanak erre a politikusok??


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Ha az ember megszeret valakit máris gyógyultnak tekinthető.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Én is de nem tudom menniynél tartok.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Annyiból egyszerűbb a helyzet, hogy a többség nem gondolkodik előre.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

gfdgdfg


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Andragol


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Angin San


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Az unokákról nem is beszélve


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Holnapután pedig már rutinból teszem ugyanezt.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Még inkább, hogy szükség van rád.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Légy óvatos!!A 13-as szám nem hoz szerencsét.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Azért mi sem panaszkodhatunk.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

3...2...1 Start!


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Csak ami nem öl meg, arra vágyhatom.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

Már alig várom...


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 20)

Két rendőr sétál a Balaton partján.
- Mennyi az idő ?
- Hát még a szúnyog !


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 20)

Két rendőr ül a moziban. Megszólal az egyik:
- Most jön a happy end.
- Csak nehogy elénk üljön.


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 20)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
- És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 20)

20.


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 20)

Két rendőr barkochbázik:- Személy?- Fémből van?- Akkor pléhbános.


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

:d


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)




----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

Az élet játéka a bumerángok játéka. A gondolataink, tetteink és szavaink visszatérnek hozzánk előbb vagy utóbb, megdöbbentő pontossággal.
Florence Scovel Shinn


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

Az első gondolat az, hogy amikor az ember beleszeret valakibe, akkor tulajdonképpen azon jó és rossz tulajdonságaiba szeret bele, amik a saját származási családjában el vannak nyomva. Ezek a tulajdonságok a rózsaszín ködön át csodálatosnak tűnnek. Ezek köztünk különbségek. Ő ilyen, én meg olyan vagyok. Pont azért vonzódom hozzá, mert az, amilyen ő, belőlem hiányzik. Később azonban ez a tulajdonság elkezd ijeszteni, taszítani, irritálni. A fő gondolat az, hogy a társunk épp azokra a tulajdonságokra tereli a figyelmünket, amelyekben mi magunk nem vagyunk eléggé kidolgozva. Ha ezeket a tulajdonságoktól, értékektől magunkban rettegünk, elutasítjuk, akkor később az ilyen tulajdonságokkal bíró párunkat is el fogjuk utasítani.
Pál Ferenc


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

Ha valaki egy emberekkel megtelt épületben elkiáltja magát: "tűz van!", és a tömeg meglódul, halálra zúz tíz, száz embert. Ilyen nyilvánvaló kárt okoz a szó. A kár nem kisebb, amikor mi nem látjuk azokat az embereket, akik a szavunktól szenvednek.
Lev Tolszto


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

6


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

7


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)




----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

:55:


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

Nem a külső dolgok tesznek minket boldoggá, hanem a dolgokhoz való hozzáállásunk. Ha nincs bennünk nyitottság, akkor a legvonzóbb társ szépsége is megfakul, és a legörömtelibb dolgok is unalmassá válnak.
Ole Nydahl


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

11


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

12


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

13


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

Nincs rosszabb annál, mint amikor elszalasztasz egy különleges embert, és még évek múlva is azon agyalsz, hogy mi lett volna, ha odalépsz hozzá. Sose feledd: a próbálkozás egy lehetőség, a siker vagy a visszautasítás egy élmény, míg a félelem miatt elszalasztott cselekedet csak a nagy büdös semmi.
A. J. Christian


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

14


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)




----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

:d


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

Ha nem tudod, mit akarsz, végül csupa olyasmit kapsz, amit nem akartál.
Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)




----------



## pepita77 (2012 Április 20)

20!


----------



## reboz5752 (2012 Április 20)

és fejünk fölött elrepül a nikkel szamovár


----------



## ifedor (2012 Április 21)

Nem tudom minek a szabály, ha gyorsan ott a lehetőség is, hogy megkerüljük. 
De ez az egyik nemzeti jellegzetességünk, erre áll rá az agyunk.


----------



## ifedor (2012 Április 21)

1,2,3,...


----------



## ifedor (2012 Április 21)

...4,5,6,7,8,9,....mármint a 20 hozzászólásos szabályra gondolok...


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

1


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

2


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

3


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

4


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

5


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

6


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

7


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

8


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

9


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

10


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

11


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

12


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

13


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

14


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

15


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

16


----------



## kisjosa (2012 Április 21)

17


----------



## reboz5752 (2012 Április 21)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok


----------



## ifedor (2012 Április 21)

Ha *megköszönöd az én bejegyzésemet*, akkor *én is a tiédet* és így mindegyikünknek javul az arányunk.


----------



## ifedor (2012 Április 21)

Kérlek köszönd meg ezt a bejegyzést! Szeretnék köszöneteket gyűjteni, olyan vacak napom van ma.


----------



## Andi 41 (2012 Április 21)

Köszönöm nagyon ezt a hasznos tanácsot! Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Andi 41 (2012 Április 21)

Kedves ifedor!

Jobb már valamivel?


----------



## Andi 41 (2012 Április 21)

Kedves ifedor!

Akkor most 2:0


----------



## Andi 41 (2012 Április 21)

Kedves Zsuzsanna!

Jajj, de örülök a tanácsodnak!kissEgyfolytában azon gondolkodtam, mit is írhatnék....így kétnaposan


----------



## Andi 41 (2012 Április 21)

Gyűlik , gyűlik, már 9 üzenet, közelebb a célhoz


----------



## Andi 41 (2012 Április 21)

A "Csillag születik" műsor első színvonalas produkciója a mai este: Marci!!!
Persze az én ízlésem szerint


----------



## Andi 41 (2012 Április 21)

De jól elbeszélgetek itt magammal


----------



## Amirababa (2012 Április 22)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Amirababa (2012 Április 22)

Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 22)

1


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 22)

2


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 22)

3


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 22)

4


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 22)

5


----------



## Andi 41 (2012 Április 22)

SZép estét kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 23)

6


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 23)

7


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 23)

8


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 23)

9


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 23)

10


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 23)

11


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 23)

12


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 23)

13


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 23)

14


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 23)

15


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

one


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

talán még ma összejön a 20 19


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

Szép napot! 18


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

four négy


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

most 12:45 van -5


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

hat


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

hét


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

lassan telik a 20 másodperc.... 8


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 23)

Köszönöm


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

egyre inkább kezdek fáradni... 9


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 23)

2012.


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

megterhelő feladat, az ujjaim már sztrájkolnak


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 23)

április


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

ennyit összesen nem írtam még...


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 23)

23


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

óvodás koromtól kezdve


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 23)

Holnap


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

és még mindig hátra van 10 hsz


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 23)

korán


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 23)

későn


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

Vajon miért ez a leglátogatottabb topic a fórumon?


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

itt tuti nincs vita


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

viszont vannak összefüggéstelenségek....


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

...a hozzászólások közt


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

könyvbe lehetne foglalni, mint....


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

...absztrakt játék a szavakkal


----------



## caffeine (2012 Április 23)

Bingó! ... hátra van még 47 óra


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

új


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

lett


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

a


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

```
fórum
```


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

épp


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

ideje


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

nagyon


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

ósdi


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)




----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

volt


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

már


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

vajon


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

ez


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

jobb


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

lesz?


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

hamarosan


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

kiderül


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

Sikerüljön!


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

még 2 hozzászólás


----------



## Nyugtalan. (2012 Április 23)

bár letölteni semmit nem akarok


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Nekem még mindig nem akar sikerülni


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Na végre! Nem tudom, hogy mit bénáztam el eddig.


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Nem vagyok egy nagy fórumozó, de majd beletanulok.


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Évek óta "idejárok", de eddig csak nézelődtem.


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Eddig csak a hangoskönyvek érdekeltek, de látom, a többi téma között is sok szerethető van.


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

A kutyának futás kell, nekem közben hangoskönyv.


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

A fórumozás rendszeressége az idén kétszer is csorbát szenved.


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Foci EB


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Olimpia.


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Már az első két aranyunk is nagy hőstett volt.


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

100m úszás "tetszés szerint". A víz 11 fokos volt. Miután Hajós Alfrédot a 100 megnyerése után életre dörzsölték, megnyerte az 1200m-t is.


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

A mezőny felét ki kellett menteni a tengeröböl vizéből, ahol a versenyt rendezték.


----------



## Littlegamer (2012 Április 23)

hmm


----------



## Littlegamer (2012 Április 23)

erdekes ez


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Csak eszembe jutott, miért is fogok - szerintem igazoltan - hiányozni néha.


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Azt gondolom, a sport is tud olyan hősöket produkálni, mint az írói fantázia.


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Aki csak a szépséget keresi, annak ajánlom Anatole France gondolatát:
"A szép mozdulat a szem zenéje".


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Szia Toncsi!
Te is itt vagy?


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Ha nem jön senki, én is elmegyek aludni...


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Vagy körülnézek, hátha máshol többen vannak.


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Mondjak esti mesét?


----------



## Ferco1 (2012 Április 23)

Egyszer volt egy kilincs, tovább nincs.


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 24)

Igen


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 24)

Ha sziú volnék,tervelhetnék


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 24)

hajamba most színes tollat


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 24)

kis mellét most mossa meg Éva és a bútorok halkan kopnak- József Attila


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 24)

Esik az eső ,ázik a mező


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 24)

hull a fa levele,


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 24)

két béreslegény szántani készül


----------



## labradorit (2012 Április 24)

de nincsen kenyere


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 24)

16


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 24)

17


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 24)

18


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 24)

19


----------



## khaty21 (2012 Április 24)

20


----------



## csicsuka65 (2012 Április 25)

köszönöm a jó tanácsot!


----------



## csicsuka65 (2012 Április 25)

szép napot!


----------



## csicsuka65 (2012 Április 25)

nagyon várom már a hosszú hétvégét!!!


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

Akkor kell felugrani a szerencse vonatára, amikor éppen elrohan melletted, mindegy, hogy merre visz, mert egy elhibázott, elhabozott ugrás, és egész életeden át hiába vársz másik vonatra.


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

2


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

Tévedéseink felét azért követjük el, mert 
érzünk, amikor gondolkodnunk kellene. 
A másik felét pedig azért, mert 
gondolkodunk, amikor éreznünk kellene


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

4


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

5


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

~ "Az élet arról szól, hogy bízz az érzéseidben. Kockáztass! Merj
önmagad lenni! Tanulj a múltból. Becsüld meg az emlékeket. És vedd
észre; az élet mindig megy tovább."


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

7


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

8


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

"Eljön egy pillanat az életedben, amikor rájössz, hogy ki az, aki igazán számít; hogy ki az, aki sosem számított; ki az, aki többé nem fog és ki az, aki mindig is számítani fog.. ezért ne aggódj azok miatt, akik már a múltad részei: megvan az oka annak, hogy a jövődben ők miért nem szerepelnek."


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

10


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

Az évszakok változnak, akárcsak a városok. Emberek jönnek és emberek mennek, de megnyugtató érzés tudni, hogy akiket szeretünk, mindig a szívünkben lesznek, vagy ha nagyon szerencsések vagyunk, csak pár órányi repülőútra. Sajnos nem mindig válnak valóra az álmaink, viszont az igaz barátaink mindig mellettünk állnak, hogy kijózanítsanak.Lelki társ. Két kis szavacska, és egy nagy gondolat. Azt jelenti, hinni abban, hogy van valahol valaki, aki őrzi a kulcsot a szívünkhöz és álmaink házához. Csak az a dolgunk, hogy megtaláljuk."


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

12....


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

[h=6]"Ha megismersz valakit, aki segít elfelejteni a múltat, akkor ő lesz a jövőd!"[/h]


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

Akkor kell felugrani a szerencse vonatára, amikor éppen elrohan melletted, mindegy, hogy merre visz, mert egy elhibázott, elhabozott ugrás, és egész életeden át hiába vársz másik vonatra.


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

14


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

15


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

16


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

17


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

18


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

19


----------



## Manóka1988 (2012 Április 25)

20


----------



## nyirorsi (2012 Április 26)

köszönöm


----------



## szabibalu (2012 Április 26)

:d


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

20


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

19


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

18


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

17


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

16


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

15


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

14


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

13


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

12


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

11


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

10


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

9


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

8


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

7


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

6


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

5


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

4


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

3


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

2


----------



## Ardear (2012 Április 26)

1


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

köszönöm


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

1


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

2


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

3


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

4


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

5


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

6


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

7


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

8


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

9


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

10


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

11


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

12


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

13


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

14


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

15


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

16


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

17


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

18


----------



## mmelinka (2012 Április 27)

19


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

1


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

2


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

3


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

4


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

5


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

6


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

7


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

8


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

9


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

10


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

11


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

12


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

13


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

14


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

15


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

16


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

17


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

18


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

19


----------



## Agnesenca (2012 Április 27)

20


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

üdvözlök


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

mindenkit


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

a


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

canadahun


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

felhasználói


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

közül


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

külön


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

köszöntöm


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

az


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

oldal


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

üzemeltetőit


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

és


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

karbantartóit


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

valamint


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

a


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

tárhely


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

biztosítóját


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

székfoglaló


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

beszéd


----------



## amezs (2012 Április 27)

vége


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

első


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

unalom


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

sorozat


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

könyv


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

pdf


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

billentyű


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

link


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

füles


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

tanulás


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

olló


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

pohár


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

autó


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

telefon


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

várakozás


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

szék


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

már csak kettő


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

még egy ^^


----------



## Xavee (2012 Április 27)

és kész


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

köszi!


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

lámpa


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

asztal


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

erkélyes hálószoba macskával


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

sárga műemlék


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

Berlini tanulmányút


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

könyv olvasás


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

ingyen kaja


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

vacsora kávéval


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

magyar kávé-német kávé


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

energiaital cukorral és tejjel


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

vihar előtti csönd


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

zokogás sírás rívás


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

vidámság őrület


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

barátok család


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

nyelvtanulás


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

munka szórakozás, létfenntartás


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

már csak kettő van


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

ohohohó már csak egy


----------



## kisprof20 (2012 Április 27)

Utolsó!!!


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 28)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm szépen a tanácsot!


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 28)

A


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 28)

B


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 28)

C


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 28)

D


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 28)




----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 28)




----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 28)

E


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 28)

F


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 28)

G


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 28)

H


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 28)

Köszönöm!


----------



## amantis (2012 Április 28)

Fontos és közismert tény, hogy a látszat olykor csal. Például a Földön az ember mindig szentül hitte, hogy intelligensebb a delfinnél, mivel oly sok mindent elért: feltalálta a kereket, New Yorkot, a háborút, egyebeket, mialatt a delfinek csak vidáman lubickoltak. A delfinek ezzel szemben azt hitték, hogy sokkal intelligensebbek az embernél - pontosan a fenti okok miatt.


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

Az emberek mindig azt mondják, mikor egy ajtó bezárul, egy másik ajtó kitárul.


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

:d


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

A


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

,, A múlt rejt, de a szív nem felejt.. !


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

B


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

C


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

A multikulturális kifejezés kulturális vagy nemzeti sokszínűséget jelent.


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

konvergencia


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

1.2.3.:d


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

Még 10 üzenet...


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

„A hátad mögött hagyott utadon - már nem javíthatsz, de az előtted állót széppé teheted. „ : ))


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

"Van, aki mindig; van, aki egyszer. Van, aki gyűlöl; van, akinek
tetszel. Van, aki ellened; van, aki érted. Úgy kapod, ahogy kérted."


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

„Hiszek abban, hogy bizonyos emberek nem véletlenül lépnek be az életünkbe.”


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

4.5.6.


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

7.8.9.


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

10.11.12.


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

13.


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

14.


----------



## evelin1214 (2012 Április 29)

És az utolsó


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

szemem kék


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

orrom piros


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

krumpli orrú bohóc voltam


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

tanár lennék


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

piros orral


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

lehet vennék


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

egy kis mosolyt


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

tegnap


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

mentem


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

mekk elekhez


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

s vettem tőle


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

hihetetlen


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

tehén vedret


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

ha nem veszek


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

megbánhatom


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

mert nagyon jó


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

megláthatod


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

mese vége


----------



## bordanita (2012 Április 29)

itt a vége foss el véle


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Ma jó napon pon pon pon van.


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Egy megérett a meggy


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Három te vagy az én párom


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Négy biz oda nem mégy


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Öt megérett a tök


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Hat hasad a pad


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Hét rétest süt a pék


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Nyolc üres a polc


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Kilenc kis Ferenc


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Tíz tiszta víz


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

a kiscica megissza!


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Egy kismalac röf-röf-röf,


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

trombitája töf-töf-töf,


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

trombitája víg ormánya földet túrja döf-döf-döf.


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Jön az öreg meglátja, örvendezve kiáltja,


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

rajta fiam túrjad jobban, apád is így csinálta.


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

Most már együtt zenélnek,


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

kukoricán megélnek,


----------



## Notra (2012 Április 30)

töf-töf-töf-töf, röf-röf-röf-röf ezek ám a legények!


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

"Ha a könyv amit olvasunk nem ráz fel úgy, mintha a kopnyánkon dörömbölnének ököllel, akkor minek olvassuk? " Kafka


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

" Nem igaz: hű lelkek násza nem ismer akadályt! Szerelem az szerelem , amely hőfokot más hőfok szerint nyer vagy ár-apályt játszik készségesen?


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

Ó, nem az örök fárosz maga ő, nézi a vihart , s nem ing mg semmi vészben:minden vándor hajók csillaga ő,


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

magasságát mérhetik, erejét nem.


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

A szerelem nem az Idő bolondja, bár romlás rabja arc és rózsa-ajk,


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

szerelmet nem merít ki hét vagy óra,


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

ítéletnapig szilárdan kitart.


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

Ha tévedek és én is hűtlen leszek,


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

sose írtam s szív sose szeretett. 116 szonett Shakespeare


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

"Veszélyes az egész világgal haragban lenni".Bulgakov


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

Ha meg akarsz oldani egy problémát, akkor fölé kell emelkedned. Ugyanarról a síkról lehetetlen megoldani. És amint egy magasabb síkra érkezel, az alacsonyabb síkon lévő problémák egyszerűen maguktól megszűnnek. osho


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

által mennék én a Tiszán ladikon de ladikon


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

ott lakik a ott lakik a galambom ott lakik a galambom


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

ott lakik a városba


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

a harmadik utcába


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

piros rózsa, kék nefelejcs, ibolya
nyílik az ablakában.


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

Által mennék én a Tiszán
nem merek, nem merek, de nem merek.
Attól félek, hogy a Tiszába esek,


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

hogy a Tiszába esek.

Lovam hátán seje-haj,
félre fordult a nyereg,


----------



## cirmuska (2012 Április 30)

a Tiszának habjai közt elveszek,
a babámé nem leszek.


----------



## pillangó81 (2012 Május 1)

:d


----------



## pillangó81 (2012 Május 1)

1


----------



## nepazsu (2012 Május 1)

hello


----------



## nepazsu (2012 Május 1)

szintén


----------



## nepazsu (2012 Május 1)

666


----------



## nepazsu (2012 Május 1)

medvehagyma


----------



## nepazsu (2012 Május 1)

Az én kívánságaim már régen teljesültek. Olyan messzire jutottam, amilyen messze csak lehet ebben az életben, legyen szó emberről vagy állatról. Nem vágyom többre. A megszokás az öröm ellensége.


----------



## nepazsu (2012 Május 1)

Bár nem mindig emlékszünk pontosan arra, miért is voltunk boldogok, azt sohasem felejtjük el, hogy azok voltunk.


----------



## nepazsu (2012 Május 1)

Tudod-e, hogy mi a boldogság titka? Egyszerű dolog ám ez a titok. Azt kell mindig csinálni, amihez az embernek kedve és tehetsége van.


----------



## nepazsu (2012 Május 1)

Minden jó emberi kapcsolat a kölcsönösen kinyilvánított együttérzésen és szereteten alapszik. Erre épül a boldogság.


----------



## nepazsu (2012 Május 1)

Az ember boldog, ha vannak könyvei, de boldogabb, ha nincs rájuk szüksége.


----------



## nepazsu (2012 Május 1)

Kár olyan után kepeszteni, akinél úgysincs esélyünk. Szeressünk bele abba, aki hozzánk illik. A boldogság titka, hogy éppen olyat akarj, ami jár neked.


----------



## nepazsu (2012 Május 1)

A női együttérzésnek nincs határa, ahogy a gyűlöletnek sem.


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)

“A tegnap történelem. A holnap rejtély. A mai nap: ajándék.”
(*Eleanor Roosevelt*)


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)

Köszönet ezért a fórumért!


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)

*"Mikor láthatatlan szemek pillantását érzem. 
Tudom hogy most éppen Te gondoltál rám."*


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)

*"Szemem tavában magadat látod:* 
*mint tükröd, vagyok leghűbb barátod. "*


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)

“Nincsen szebb kora az emberiségnek, mint az első ifjúság évei. Azon láncok, melyek akkor köttetnek, nem szakadnak el örökké, mert nem a világban kerestünk még akkor barátokat, hanem a barátainkban leltük fel az egész világot.” (*Kölcsey Ferenc*)


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)

“A barátság oka nem lehet véletlen, sem az egymásra utaltság. Még kevésbé az azonos világnézeti beállítottság vagy politikai célkitűzés. A barátság oka egyedül a barátság maga.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)

_"Mindig akad nálad néhány fénykép
mit mutogathatsz, s arcod felderül.
Másnak szürke képek, ám de neked
azt jelenti, -nem vagyok egyedül."_


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)

*"Ha az életben messze vállunk el,*
*azért egymásra emlékezni kell.
Fogadd el e képet emlékül,
hisz mit ér az élet, emlékezés nélkül."*


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)




----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)

*"Sok ember fog ki és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben."*
(Eleanor Roosevelt)


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)

*"A barátok olyanok mint a csillagok. Nem mindig látod őket, de tudod hogy vannak."*


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)




----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)




----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)




----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)




----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)




----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)

:idea:


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)




----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)

Már nem sok kell...


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 2)

köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Habib2107 (2012 Május 3)

Mikor kicsi voltam, folyton piszkáltak, mert én voltam a legalacsonyabb az osztályban, és nem tudtam megvédeni magam. De aztán felfedeztem, hogy van valamim, ami nagy: a szám. Azóta is azzal harcolok.


----------



## Habib2107 (2012 Május 3)

A legtöbben mennek a nyáj után. Csak tudod, a birkákat levágják.


----------



## Habib2107 (2012 Május 3)

A bűnt nem tűrhetjük el, a bűnözők mindig is az emberek együttérzésén élősködtek.


----------



## Habib2107 (2012 Május 3)

Ha az erdő túlburjánzik, a tisztítótűz elkerülhetetlen.


----------



## Habib2107 (2012 Május 3)

Csak annyit tehetsz, hogy alkalmazkodsz az élethez és reménykedsz, hogy jól csinálod.


----------



## Habib2107 (2012 Május 3)

Az a legrosszabb, amikor a végére jutnál egy kirakósnak, és rájössz, hogy hiányzik néhány darab.


----------



## Habib2107 (2012 Május 3)

Az emberek néhány érzelmet megjátszanak. Én úgy érzem, hogy mindet megjátszom, méghozzá kiválóan (...), és ez nyomja a vállamat. Gondolom...


----------



## Habib2107 (2012 Május 3)

Ahogy a mondás tartja: ne vidd a piszkos ruháidat a munkahelyedre.


----------



## Habib2107 (2012 Május 3)

Tedd, vagy ne tedd, de sohase próbáld!


----------



## Habib2107 (2012 Május 3)

Problémák jöhetnek, jönnek, de megoldom.


----------



## Habib2107 (2012 Május 3)

A félelem a sötét oldal kapuja. A félelem dühöt szül, a düh gyűlöletet, a gyűlölet kínt, és szenvedést.


----------



## pillangó81 (2012 Május 3)

Próbálom megfejteni ezt az oldalt, de nem könnyű


----------



## pillangó81 (2012 Május 3)

Azt sem tudom, hogy hány pontom van...


----------



## pillangó81 (2012 Május 3)

de valószinű, még mindig nem jött össze...


----------



## pillangó81 (2012 Május 3)

mert semmit nem tudok megnézni


----------



## pillangó81 (2012 Május 3)

Hm..., már csak egy?! Na lássuk!)


----------



## aanne_39 (2012 Május 3)

gy érzem,


----------



## aanne_39 (2012 Május 3)




----------



## aanne_39 (2012 Május 3)

*Tag*


RegisztráltJul 2010HolErdélyÜzenet17Köszönet
​


----------



## aanne_39 (2012 Május 3)

Hm..., már csak egy?! Na lássuk!


----------



## Voálá (2012 Május 3)

A nap tüze, látod, a fürge diákot a hegyre kicsalta: a csúcsra kiállt. Csengve, nevetve kibuggyan a kedve s egy ős evoét a fénybe kiált.


----------



## Voálá (2012 Május 3)

Régi, kiszáradt tó vize árad, néma kutakban a víz kibuzog. Zeng a picinyke szénfejü cinke víg dithyrambusa: dactilusok.


----------



## Voálá (2012 Május 3)

Selymit a barka már kitakarta, sárga virágját bontja a som. Fut, fut az áram a déli sugárban s hökken a hó a hideg havason.


----------



## Voálá (2012 Május 3)

Ne haragudj. A rét deres volt,a havasok nagyon liláks az erdő óriás vörös folt,ne haragudj: nem volt virág.


----------



## esmenti (2012 Május 3)

10


----------



## ojjektum (2012 Május 4)

1


----------



## ojjektum (2012 Május 4)

4


----------



## ojjektum (2012 Május 4)

5


----------



## ojjektum (2012 Május 4)

6


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

“Sokan azt hiszik, gondolkodnak, pedig csak újrarendezik előítéleteiket.” (William James)


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

A madaraknak keservesebb a sorsuk, mint a miénk - gondolta -, kivéve a ragadozó madarakat és a nagy, erős testűeket. Minek alkotott a természet ilyen kényes, szép, törékeny kis madarakat, mint például a tengeri fecske, ha az óceán olyan kegyetlenül viselkedik néha? Hiszen gyönyörű víz az óceán, kedves és szép. De komisz és irgalmatlan is tud lenni, s olyan váratlanul, hogy ezek a röpködő, halászó, vadászó, le-lebukó madárkák bánatos kis hangjukkal nagyon gyöngék, nagyon törékenyek a tengerre.
Ernest Hemingway


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

Gyakran csak évek múlva látjuk helyes megvilágításban mások cselekedeteit, sőt néha a magunkéit is.
Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

A folyó évszázadról évszázadra folyik, s a partján zajlanak az ember történetei. Zajlanak, hogy aztán holnap feledésbe merüljenek, s a folyó tovább folyjon.
Milan Kundera


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

Az egész gyermek olyan, mint egyetlen érzékszerv, minden hatásra reagál, amit emberek váltanak ki belőle. Hogy egész élete egészséges lesz-e vagy sem, attól függ, hogyan viselkednek a közelében.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

Az ember sosem tudja, mi is az a karácsony, amíg egy idegen országban el nem veszíti.
Ernest Hemingway


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

Idegen nyelveket tudni szép, a hazait pedig lehetségig mivelni kötelesség.
Kölcsey Ferenc


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

Az erőszak a gyengék végső menedéke.
Isaac Asimov


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

A harcot, melyet őseink vívtak,
békévé oldja az emlékezés.
József Attila


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

Ha életünknek megvan a "miértje", akkor majdnem minden "hogyanját" el tudjuk viselni.
Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

Fejünk pihen a hűs párnákra esve,
Belemosolygunk a sötétbe mi.
Mily szép is az: aki elfárad este,
Alhat, semmit se tud, az életet se!
Aprócska törpék lesznek gondjai!
Erich Kästner


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

A gyűlölet energiája nem vezet sehová, de a megbocsátás energiája, amely a szeretetben testesül meg, jó útra terelheti az életedet.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

Az élet túlságosan rövid ahhoz, hogy huzamosabb időn át haragudjunk az emberekre, és mindent elraktározzunk, ami fáj.
Charlotte Bronte


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

A megbocsátás az az illat, melyet az ibolya hint arra a cipősarokra, amely eltapossa őt.
Mark Twain


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

Édesanyám,
virágosat álmodtam,
napraforgó-
virág voltam álmomban,
édesanyám,
te meg fényes nap voltál,
napkeltétől
napnyugtáig ragyogtál.
Ágh István


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

Adhat Isten néked kincset, gazdagságot,
Rubintokat és gyémántot, márvány palotát,
Adhat pénzt, ragyoghat rajtad drága ékszer,
Csak egyet nem adhat kétszer,
Édes jó anyát.
Honthy Hanna


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

Csodálatos az, amit egy nő megbír! – Egy nő, aki anya; – egy anya, aki szeret.
Jókai Mór


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

Hogyha most tanulnék írni,
és ha megint tudnék sírni,
talán megfogadnám jó anyám szavát.
Gemini


----------



## edit74 (2012 Május 4)

Te minden erőnél erősebb erő: anyai szeretet! Te emberi testbe öltözött napfény! Te Isten szívéből leszállott szent láng, haláltól nem félő, erős gyöngeség!
Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## jolikaM (2012 Május 4)

hol tartok?


----------



## jolikaM (2012 Május 4)

23


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

Kígyónak lábsó
madaraknak fogsor 
diktál a beteg írja a doktor.
Beszél majd az utokor... hogy kiről
Dr. Bubóról


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

"Anya ne simizd a hajam... - most csak apa simizheti...
Idézet 2 és fél éves Kisfiamtól


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

hjah mig osszehozom a 20-t


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

a


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

Este van este van 
ki-ki nyugalomba
feketén bologat az eperfa lombja


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

zúg az éji bogár nekimegy a falnak
nagyot koppan akkor azután elhalgat


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

mintha lába kélne valamennyi rögnek
lomha földi békák szanaszét görögnek


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

Első nélkül nincs második.


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

ajaj lassan tellik


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

hajajaj


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

Pendül a kapa most letevé a gazda


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

Arany János Este van


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

b


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

Naná


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

meglesz ez


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

most már kiss


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

nincs sok


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

nem babra megy


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

mettől meddig


----------



## juditto1004 (2012 Május 5)

és bingo


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

4 köszönet


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

puki


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

Pindarosz


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

Pitvaros


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

Mindarra


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

Pindurka


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

Goldmannét


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

Goldmanné


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

Goldner


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

Életrevalók


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

Életéreva


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

Életrév


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

Életre


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

Éle


----------



## Kormicica (2012 Május 6)

Hogy lesz ez 20?


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

nem


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

mintha


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

barki


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

is


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

elolvasna


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

ezeket


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

a


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

beirasokat


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

akkor


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

meg


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

minek


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

ez


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

az


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

egesz


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

szerencsetlenkedes


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

husz


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

ertelmetlen


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

uzenettel


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

kerdezne


----------



## arianrod (2012 Május 6)

a kolto.


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

Én


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

már


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

elég


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

régóta


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

tag


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

vagyok


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

itt,


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

de


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

eddig


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

általában


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

csak


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

olvasgattam.


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

Ez


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

a


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

20


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

hozzászólásos


----------



## Emery33 (2012 Május 6)

dolog számomra vadiúj...


----------



## ivanv (2012 Május 7)

Nekem


----------



## ivanv (2012 Május 7)

is


----------



## ivanv (2012 Május 7)

lassan


----------



## ivanv (2012 Május 7)

gyűlnek


----------



## ivanv (2012 Május 7)

az


----------



## ivanv (2012 Május 7)

üzeneteim.


----------



## szonce82 (2012 Május 7)

Jó ötlet ez a topik!


----------



## szonce82 (2012 Május 7)

Köszönöm!


----------



## szonce82 (2012 Május 7)

Elmúlt anyák napja alkalmából egy vers:

*Mentovics Éva: Az én anyukám

Szemed tükre mint a gyémánt,
úgy tündököl, úgy ragyog,
elmondtad már milliószor:
legszebb kincsed én vagyok.

Mesét mondasz lefekvéskor,
simogatsz, ha felkelek,
s hogyha néha úgy visítok,
hogy az ég is megremeg,

kifürkészed, mi a gondom,
megtörlöd a szememet,
hiszen tudod, mindent megold 
az anyai szeretet.

Elnézted, ha céklalével
pacáztam az ebédnél,
s éjjel, hogyha lázas voltam, 
borogattál, meséltél.

Ápolgattál, pátyolgattál,
így telt sorra napra nap,
most már tudom, hogy az anyák
éjszaka sem alszanak.

Te vagy az én őrangyalom,
hogyha hívlak nem késel.
Tudod anyu, úgy szeretlek,
nem mondhatom elégszer. *


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 8)

Akkor kezdődjön a gyűjtögetés.


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 8)

Ha van itt valaki az Ebook-os topic-ból: Melyik formátumot kedveli a közönség jobban, prc vagy pdf vagy doc? Melyik formában érdemes feltölteni?


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

a


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

gyors


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

és


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

hatékony


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

hozzászólási


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

ötletet


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)




----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

Már


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

csak


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

10


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

frappáns


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

hozzászólás


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

kell


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

és,


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

nézelődhetek


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

a


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

szebbnél


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

szebb


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)

hímzések között


----------



## Zsüja (2012 Május 8)




----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 9)

Akkor tovább.


----------



## katieszsolt (2012 Május 9)




----------



## katieszsolt (2012 Május 9)




----------



## katieszsolt (2012 Május 9)

nekem sikerult!


----------



## nagy113nn (2012 Május 9)

hello


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 9)

Ez a 4.


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 9)

Bocs Nem az az 5. volt.


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 9)

Akkor ez meg a 7. lesz.


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 9)

Csak el ne tévesszem!


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 9)

Ugrottam egyet. Ez a 10.


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 9)

Na ez több mint a fele.


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 9)

12


----------



## nagyi3 (2012 Május 10)

" Képzeld el, amit kívánsz,
kívánd, amit elképzelsz,
teremtsd meg, amit kívánsz." ( B. Shaw )


----------



## mrt123 (2012 Május 10)

Egy nap megkérdeztem tőled: "Meddig tart a holnap?".
Azt válaszoltad nekem: "Örökkévalóság meg egy nap".
(Mia aioniotita kai mia mera)


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

1


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

2


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

3


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

4


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

5


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

6


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

7


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

8


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

9


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

10


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

11


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

12


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

13


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

14


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

15


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

16


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

17


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

18


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)

19


----------



## bogár hamfri (2012 Május 10)




----------



## szikilevél (2012 Május 10)

3


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

Nemes Nagy Ágnes: Fekete hattyú

Nyírfaágból volt a híd,
azon álltam egy kicsit.
Egyszerre a híd alatt
megláttam egy madarat.


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

Fehér hattyút vártam én -
ez sötét volt, mint a szén.
Piros csőre, piros a lába,
mint a láng és mint a szén;


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

lába lángja, csőr-hegye:
fekete
tulipán
belseje.


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

Úszott, úszott egyre messzebb,
állj meg, állj meg, te vagy a
legszebb,
fekete hattyú, szépnyakú-


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

És azóta szemlehúnyva
minden este látom újra:
fényes hattyú, fekete hattyú
úszik, úszik,
ú...... ...... ......


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

A bűn nem akkor a legveszedelmesebb, mikor nyíltan és bátran szembeszegül az erénnyel, hanem mikor erénynek álcázza magát.
Weöres Sándor


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

Ha egy tányérról levest ettél, az üresen maradó tányérra azt mondod: piszkos; pedig nem tapad rája más mint annak a levesnek maradéka, melyet előbb mint tisztát ettél. A trágya a szoba közepén mocsok, a gabonaföldön éltető-erő. Így van mindennel, ami tisztának, vagy mocskosnak tűnik; semmi sem önmagában jó, vagy rossz, csak a helyzete szerint.
Weöres Sándor


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

Az egyetlen útmutató az emberhez a lelkiismerete; az egyetlen pajzs tetteink becsületességének és őszinteségének emléke. Nagyon meggondolatlan dolog végigsétálni az életen e pajzs nélkül, mert reményeinket olyan gyakran gúnyolja ki a kudarc és borulnak fel terveink. De ezzel a pajzzsal, még ha játszik is velünk a sors, mindig becsületesen menetelhetünk.
Winston Churchill


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

Három nagy veszéllyel kell szembenéznie a civilizációnknak. Az első a nukleáris háború pusztítása, a második a túlnépesedés fenyegetése, a harmadik a tétlen kényelem kora.
Gábor Dénes


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

:d


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)




----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Abc


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

:-?


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Don’t misunderstand the person who shows anger on you.
Because….
Anger is the most easiest and childish way to express the deep love​


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)




----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Ha egyszer fontos neked valami, azt meg kell védened. Ha olyan mázlista vagy, hogy találtál magadnak egy életmódot, amit szeretsz, akkor a bátorságot is meg kell találnod, hogy azt az életet éljed.


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Az ember az életét ugyanúgy fejezetekre oszthatja, mint egy regényt.


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Nincs értelmetlenebb módja az életünk elpazarlásának, mint az, hogy válaszokat keresünk, melyek azután nem visznek bennünket előbbre...


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Ha fiatalok akarunk maradni, mindennap olvassunk el egy költeményt, hallgassunk egy kis zenét, nézzünk meg egy szép festményt, és, amennyiben lehetséges, tegyünk valami jót. Az ember legfőbb érdeme éppen az, hogy amennyiben teheti, felülkerekedik a külső körülményeken, és minél kisebb befolyást enged azoknak.


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

A tudomány csatatér. És a tudomány alkotmányában azt is leírták arany betűkkel, hogy a Stockholmba vezető út a gúnyolódó kollégák sorfala között vezet.
Michael Brooks


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Ősz és tél után tavasz következik, akkor is, ha semmit sem tesz az ember, csak vár. Talán a boldogság is ilyen? Magától eljön, ha itt az ideje?


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Az életnek dallama van (...). A dallamok ritmusa a létezésed jele, ami harmonizál Isten tervével.


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Mindenki egész élete során megy, anélkül, hogy a következő lépést ismerné, anélkül, hogy tudná, a következő lépésnél szilárd talajra lép-e vagy már a Semmibe botlik. Ez a világ olyan bizonytalan, hogy minden lépésünk: döntés.


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

4​





Aki csak fejezetekben él, annak a számára nincs távlat, nincs lendület, nincs értelme az egésznek. Az tétova, töredezett, semmitmondó részletekben él. Végül is mindenben megrövidíti magát.


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Az élet folyamatos újjászületés. Legtöbbünk számára az az igazi tragédia, hogy meghalunk, mielőtt igazán megszülettünk volna.


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Az élet értelme, nem a puszta létezés és túlélés, hanem a haladás, a felemelkedés, elérni és meghódítani valamit.


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Az életben a legnagyobb kockázat nem az, hogy [valaki] hibákat követ el, hanem hogy sajnálkoznia kell az elmulasztott dolgok miatt.


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

Ha meghal egy szerettünk, akinek a halálára nem számítottunk, akkor nem egyszerre veszítjük el. Elapad a postája, elmúlik az illata a párnákról, aztán még a szekrényekben és a fiókokban őrzött ruhákról is. Lassan-lassan gyűlik össze sok apró részletből a hiánya. Újra és újra azt hisszük, hogy ez az a nap - amikor egy hiányzó részlet úgy szíven üt, hogy azt gondoljuk, most éreztem át, hogy eltűnt, mindörökre -, de aztán jön egy új nap, újabb veszteséggel.
John Irving


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Csak azt adhatjuk, amink van. Aki boldogtalan, nem adhat boldogságot, aki sikertelen, nem segíthet másokat sikerre. Első kötelességünk: önmagunkon segíteni, hogy ne legyünk másoknak teher. Először tanulni, aztán tanítani! Először teremteni, aztán adni! Ez az élet vastörvénye.


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

A mi életünk legfőbb kérdése abban áll, hogy vajon azt tesszük-e ez alatt a rövid idő alatt, ameddig élnünk adatott, amit Ő szeretne tőlünk, aki a földi létre küldött bennünket. Azt tesszük-e?


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Mivel senki sem születik együtt a haraggal, mi építjük fel az évek alatt abból, amit nem mondunk el, abból, amit eltemetünk. Mikor meghalunk, a lelkünk megszabadul ettől, hogy lássa végre az igazságot.


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

Anyanyelv. Nem véletlen, hogy a világ népeinek nagy részénél a nyelv fogalmát és jelentését az anyához kötik. A születés csodájához, az emberi test melegéhez, a szeretet mélységeihez, a hűséghez, a féltéshez, a befogadáshoz, a teremtéshez. Az anyanyelv öröklött vagyonunk, sejtjeinkbe szövődő tulajdonunk, az anyanyelv egyenlő vállalt önmagunkkal.
Dobos László


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

A gondolat valóság... A szó valóság. Minden, ami emberi, valóság, és néha már azelőtt tudunk róla, hogy megtörténik, még ha nem vagyunk is tudatában. A jelenben élünk, de a jövő minden pillanatban bennünk van.


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

Talán olvasta, mit mondott egyszer Einstein. Olyasmit, hogy elzárkózni az élettől - biztosan nagy É-vel gondolta - szóval elzárkózni ettől az Élettől egy áthidalhatatlan belső összeütközés hatására, az ilyesmire csak ritka, kivételesen nemes, erkölcsi felelősséggel telített lelkek képesek.


----------



## Lynevra (2012 Május 10)

A pillanatok, amelyeket valaha átéltünk, azokkal, akiket valaha ismertünk. Ezek összege vagyunk mi mindannyian, ezekből áll majd össze a történetünk. Ez lesz az emlékeink slágerlistája, amelyet újra és újra és újra lejátszunk magunkban.


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

A haza nem csak föld és hegy, halott hősök, anyanyelv, őseink csontjai a temetőkben, kenyér és táj, nem. A haza te vagy, szőröstül-bőröstül, testi és lelki mivoltodban; ő szült, ő temet el, őt éled és fejezed ki, mind a nyomorult, nagyszerű, lángoló és unalmas pillanatokban, melyek összessége életed alkotja. S életed a haza életének egy pillanata is.
Márai Sándor


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

A lebecsülés az alacsonyabbrendű ember agyában születik meg, mert az ő igazsága kizár minden más igazságot. Mi azonban tudtuk, hogy az igazságok megférnek egymással, ezért eszünkbe sem jutott, hogy lealacsonyítjuk magunkat, ha elismerjük a másik igazságát, jóllehet az minálunk tévedés. Az almafa tudtommal nem nézi le a szőlőtövet, sem a pálma a cédrust.
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Terikeneni (2012 Május 10)

Természetesen az ember ostoba (...). Az ostoba embereket meg rajtakapják, mindegy, mit csinálnak. De meglehetősen szép számmal vannak olyanok is, akik egyáltalán nem ostobák, és - hacsak nem rendelkeznek szigorú erkölcsi normákkal - félve gondolok arra, miket forgathatnak a fejükben.
Agatha Christie


----------



## mrt123 (2012 Május 10)

Annyi üzemanyag van egy teli jumbo jetben, amennyivel egy átlagos személygépkocsival 4-szer körbe lehetne utazni a Földet az Egyenlítő mentén.


----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)

Köszi...na akkor mehetnek az idézetek


----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)

"Két nő lakik bennem: az egyik meg akar ismerni minden kalandot, át akar élni minden örömet és szenvedélyt, a másik viszont hétköznapi életet szeretne, biztonságot, nyugalmat, boldog családot. Én vagyok a háziasszony és a szajha, két lélek egy testben, akik egymás ellen harcolnak."

Na ez pl Coelho, és szerintem nagyon szép. a 11 percből van, mindenkinek csak ajánlani tudom azt a könyvet


----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)

Megtanulták szabadon szeretni egymást, és tudták, hogy semmilyen más kapcsolat nem lehet ilyen jó - és talán ez volt az egyetlen oka, hogy szerették egymást, mert tudták, hogy nincs szükségük egymásra.


----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)

:d


----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)




----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)




----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)

Oké eddig írtam szépet, beraktam egy viccet...mi legyen még?


----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)

Ááá...még nem kívántam jó napot.


----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)

Itt nemsokára vizsgaidőszak lesz, és ehelyett én a gépen böngészek...jellemző.


----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)

Angliában régen tilos volt a király engedélye nélkül nemi életet élni, csak a királyi család tagjainak. Ezért az emberek a következő feliratot tűzték ki a bejárati ajtójukra: “Fornication Under Consent of The King” (F.U.C.K.).


----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)

:d


----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)

Miért írja ilyen furán a mosolygós smájlit? Na megpróbálom innen oldalról.


----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)

Na így bezzeg működik...


----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)




----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)




----------



## Kessi (2012 Május 11)

Oké megvan a húsz komment, a regisztrációm is régi...(több mint2 nap) miért nem tudok mégis letölteni????


----------



## mrt123 (2012 Május 11)

Majd feldolgoz Téged a fórummotor


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

tetszik az oldal!


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

úgyhogy írom én is a hozzászólásokat


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

meg várom, hogy leteljen a 2 nap


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

amúgy mire való ez az egész?


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

többször belebotlottam már az oldalba


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

amikor valamit kerestem a neten


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

csak nem tudtam használni


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

most viszont


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

kiokosítottam magam


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

és gyűjtögetek


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

meg várok


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

és várok


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

és még egy kicsit gyűjtögetek


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

és még egy kicsit várok


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

türelmes ember vagyok


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

lassan kezdem


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

a visszaszámlálást


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

már csak 3 hiányzik


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

2


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

1


----------



## juda120 (2012 Május 11)

megvan!


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 11)

Lássuk miként lehetek oszlopos tag.


----------



## mariannnagy (2012 Május 11)

Köszi!


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 11)

Már haladunk.


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 11)

Még kell néhány bugyuta hozzászólás.


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 11)

Ez uncsi, inkább teszek még fel néhány könyvet.


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 11)

Mindjárt itt van a vége.


----------



## fecus66 (2012 Május 11)

Hurrá!


----------



## szelindek (2012 Május 12)

kopp


----------



## szelindek (2012 Május 12)

Prokopp Dóra?


----------



## grpoint (2012 Május 12)

köszönöm !!!


----------



## xmind1 (2012 Május 12)

a


----------



## xmind1 (2012 Május 12)

b


----------



## xmind1 (2012 Május 12)

tizenhárom


----------



## xmind1 (2012 Május 12)

tizennégy


----------



## xmind1 (2012 Május 12)

tizenöt


----------



## xmind1 (2012 Május 12)

sweet 16


----------



## xmind1 (2012 Május 12)

17th


----------



## xmind1 (2012 Május 12)

18


----------



## xmind1 (2012 Május 12)

19


----------



## xmind1 (2012 Május 12)

köszi


----------



## Hangyal (2012 Május 12)

Kannibálföldön egy utazó betér egy étterembe. Az étlapon ez áll:
"Paprikás vadász: 5 dollár
Nyárson sült halász: 6 dollár
Roston sült politikus: 55 dollár"
Megkérdezi a vendég:
- Miért kerül többe a politikus?
- Na de Uram! Tudja mennyibe kerül a politikusok tisztára mosása?


----------



## pannimámi (2012 Május 12)

_Erdő szélén patakocska
Ami midíg azt csobogja
Légy szerény és vidám
Te kis piros arcú leány!
:55:_


----------



## szantak (2012 Május 13)

-Obiwan én félek!
-Na mivan ifjú paravan?


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 13)

Na még1x


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 13)

Juhejj, siker!


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 13)

Akkor szép hétvégét mindenkinek.


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 13)

Hejjhó


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 13)

A hómunkásnak jó.


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 13)

Nálatok is esik?


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Május 13)

13


----------



## Ordogpirula (2012 Május 13)

1


----------



## Ordogpirula (2012 Május 13)

2


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

Köszönjük


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

hihi ez jó így
2


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Május 13)

15


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

2 csipkebogyó vessző


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

3 várom a párom


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

4 jó kisgyerek légy


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

5 megérett a tök


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

7 zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

8 üres a polc


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

9 kisferenc


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

10-10 tiszta víz


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

ha nem tiszta...


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

...vidd vissza...


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

...majd a csacsi megissza!


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

Most már csak 5


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

és persze 48 óra


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

Szuper az oldal


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

Köszönöm a tippet.


----------



## bazsika9 (2012 Május 13)

További szép hétvégét!


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

Remek ötlet.


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

szóval 3.


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

talán 4.


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

Kb 5.


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

6 körül


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

7.


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

8


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

9


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

10


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

A magyar írók szövetsége aláírásgyűjtést kezdeményezett az analfabéták bosszantására (Dolák Saly Madáretető


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

12


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

13


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

14


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

15


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

16


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

17


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

18


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

19


----------



## nesbo (2012 Május 13)

20


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 13)

Hejj Dunáról fúj a szél.


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 13)

Holnap Szentendréig ér.


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 13)

Dunáról fúj a szél.


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Május 14)

16


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Május 14)

17


----------



## nagyi3 (2012 Május 14)

nagyi3 írta:


> " Képzeld el, amit kívánsz,
> kívánd, amit elképzelsz,
> teremtsd meg, amit kívánsz." ( B. Shaw )



"Ha valaki azt akarja, hogy jelen legyél az életében, az helyet csinál neked benne. Nem kell megküzdened a helyért. Ha olykor megbánt téged, nem indokot keres a tettére, hanem a bocsánatodat. Ne erőltesd rá magad olyasvalakire, aki nem ismer el téged, és ne feledd, akinek fontos vagy nem csak akkor áll melletted, amikor a legjobb formádat hozod, hanem akkor is, amikor a legrosszabb passzban vagy."


----------



## nagyi3 (2012 Május 14)

nagyi3 írta:


> "Ha valaki azt akarja, hogy jelen legyél az életében, az helyet csinál neked benne. Nem kell megküzdened a helyért. Ha olykor megbánt téged, nem indokot keres a tettére, hanem a bocsánatodat. Ne erőltesd rá magad olyasvalakire, aki nem ismer el téged, és ne feledd, akinek fontos vagy nem csak akkor áll melletted, amikor a legjobb formádat hozod, hanem akkor is, amikor a legrosszabb passzban vagy."



"Ne akarj valami lenni, ami nem vagy! Az élet egyik legnagyobb kihívása az, hogy önmagad légy egy olyan világban, amelyik próbál olyanná tenni, mint mindenki más. Valaki mindig csinosabb lesz, valaki más okosabb, vagy fiatalabb, de sohasem lesz olyan, mint te. Ne változz azért, hogy az emberek kedveljenek! Légy önmagad, és a megfelelő emberek szeretni fogják a valódi énedet!"


----------



## nagyi3 (2012 Május 14)

nagyi3 írta:


> "Ne akarj valami lenni, ami nem vagy! Az élet egyik legnagyobb kihívása az, hogy önmagad légy egy olyan világban, amelyik próbál olyanná tenni, mint mindenki más. Valaki mindig csinosabb lesz, valaki más okosabb, vagy fiatalabb, de sohasem lesz olyan, mint te. Ne változz azért, hogy az emberek kedveljenek! Légy önmagad, és a megfelelő emberek szeretni fogják a valódi énedet!"



"Sose halaszd el a lehetőséget,
Hogy elmond, amit érzel,
Mert nem biztos,
Hogy az élet megteremti újra a lehetőséget,
Hogy megtehesd!"


----------



## nagyi3 (2012 Május 14)

már 7


----------



## nagyi3 (2012 Május 14)

8


----------



## nagyi3 (2012 Május 14)

Ti hogy külditek el az üzenetet, hogy a köszönet megjelenik? Én a válasz idézettel, de nálam csak a kis háromszög jön fel. Segítene valaki?
Köszönöm


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Május 14)

18


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 14)

Van az üzenet baloldalán alul a likeszerű ikon és mellette a 'Köszönet' felirat.


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 14)

Arra kell kattintani.


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok és ez lesz az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Egy, megérett a meggy (majd talán júniusban).


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Kettő, csipkebokor vessző...


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Három, te vagy az én párom. (Ez már a 4.)


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Négy, biz oda nem mégy...


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Öt, megérett a tök (majd összel).


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Hat, hasad a pad...


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Hét, dörög az ég (még nem,de már lóg a lába, és esni fog).


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Vagy: Hét, rétest süt a pék.


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Nyolc, üres a polc...


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Kilenc, kis Ferenc.


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Tíz, tiszta víz...


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
majd a csacsi megissza.


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Ec-pec kimehetsz,


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

holnapután bejöhetsz,


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

cérnára cinegére


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

ugorj cica az egérre
fuss!


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Jött egy busz,
benne ült a vén krampusz,


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

elindult a busz,
kiesett a vén krampusz. (már a 19.- ha jól számolom)


----------



## kovibobi (2012 Május 14)

Ez pedig a 20.
Köszönöm a tanácsot és a segítséget.


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

Nagyon


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

szeretném


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

már


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

elérni


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

a


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

húsz


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

hozzászólásos


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

limitet,


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

de


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

teljesen


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

esélytelennek


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

látom


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

a saját


----------



## ifedor (2012 Május 14)

helyzetemet.


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

1


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

2


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

3


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

4


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

5


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

6


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

7


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

8


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

9


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

10


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

11


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

12


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

13


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

14


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

15


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

16


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

17


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

18


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

19


----------



## csodaelme (2012 Május 14)

20


----------



## Morzs21 (2012 Május 15)

Mi a különbség a barátnő és a feleség között?
- 40 kiló.
- És mi a különbség a férj és a szerető között?
- 40 perc.


----------



## Morzs21 (2012 Május 15)

Egy férfi meséli a haverjának a kocsmában:
- Tudod, egészen eddig nem is vettem észre, hogy a feleségem mennyire szeret engem, ám a múltkor egy hétig otthon voltam betegség miatt.
- És miből gondolod, hogy a feleséged olyan nagyon szeretne?
- Hát, abból, hogy valahányszor a postás vagy a tejesember csengetett, már
az ajtónyitás előtt hangosan újságolta neki, hogy;Itthon van a férjem!


----------



## Morzs21 (2012 Május 15)

szobapincér a reggeli maradékát pakolja össze a szobában.
- Hozhatok még valamit, uram? - kérdi a vendégtől.
- Nem, köszönöm! - feleli a férfi.
A szobapincér ekkor észreveszi, hogy az ágyban fekszik egy nő is.
- És valamit a feleségének? - kérdi.
- Hmmm, nem rossz ötlet - mondja a vendég. - Legyen szíves, hozzon egy képeslapot.


----------



## Morzs21 (2012 Május 15)

Anya és a lánya esküvői ruhát választanak a lány esküvőjére.
- Úgy örülök, hogy ilyen szép fehér ruhában mész férjhez! - mondja az anya
- Mit jelent a fehér ruha?
- Tudod, a szokások szerint, ha valaki szűzen megy férjhez, akkor fehér
ruhában járul az oltárhoz, egyébként pedig világoskékben. A lány elpirul:
- És van fehér esküvői ruha kék kesztyűvel ?


----------



## Morzs21 (2012 Május 15)

Egy üzletember helyet foglal a repülőgépen, és észreveszi, hogy a mellette
ülő elegáns hölgy egy gyönyörű gyémántgyűrűt visel. A férfi megjegyezi, milyen szép az ékszer.
- Igen, ez a Klopman-gyémánt - feleli a nő. Nagyon szép, de együtt jár egy átokkal.
- Miféle átokkal? - kérdezi a férfi.
- Mr. Klopman -nal...


----------



## Morzs21 (2012 Május 15)

Azt mondja a strandon a feleség a férjének:
- Képzeld drágám, majdnem belefulladtam a medencébe! Az úszómester mentett ki.
- Tudom, az előbb volt itt bocsánatot kérni...


----------



## Morzs21 (2012 Május 15)

Kovács úr a Nyugatiban búcsúztatja a feleségét. Fölsegíti a bőröndöket, majd megkérdi az ott álló vasutastól:
- Mondja, van még annyi idő az indulásig, hogy fönt a hálókocsiban elbúcsúzzak a feleségemtől?
- Az attól függ - feleli a bölcs vasutas - hogy mióta házasok.


----------



## Morzs21 (2012 Május 15)

- Mire gondolnak a nők szeretkezés közben?

- A tini: Remélem nem leszek terhes
- A szerető: Remélem vesz nekem egy nercbundát
- A feleség: Át kéne festeni a mennyezetet


----------



## Morzs21 (2012 Május 15)

Egy magyar turista életében először, külföldön betér egy sztriptíz-bárba.
Nézi a műsort, ahol szebbnél-szebb nők vonaglanak a színpadon, és egyszer csak a padlóra köp.
Egyből ott terem egy rendőr, kivezeti a bárból és megbírságolja.
Otthon kérdi a felesége: - Aztán külföldön gondoltál -e rám?
- Igen, egyszer, az is 100 eurómba került...


----------



## Morzs21 (2012 Május 15)

Az öreg Józsi bácsi nyolcvan évesen újranősül. Fiatal feleségét kérdezi a nászéjszakán:
- Mondd drágám, elmondta anyukád, hogy most mit fogunk csinálni?
- Nem.
- A francba ! Én meg elfelejtettem...


----------



## Morzs21 (2012 Május 15)

- Mondd, mit szeretsz rajtam jobban? A szépségemet, vagy az intelligenciámat?
- A humorodat édes, a humorodat..


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 15)

Egyszer egy az egy.


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 15)

Kétszer egy az kettő.


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 15)

Háromszor három az kilenc.


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 15)

Négy meg négy az nyolc.


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 15)

Kétszer kettő az négy.


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 15)

...néha öt.


----------



## Sz.E.R. (2012 Május 15)

egy


----------



## Sz.E.R. (2012 Május 15)

négy


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Késő volt már, tévéztünk
Mikor a nagy esőben a Föld eltűnt


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Az égben a ház alól
Mentek sokan keresni


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Mondtad, elég kilesni
Hátha csak itt bújkál valahol


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Vitorlázz némán át a réteken
Túl a sóson túl az édesen


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Annyira kemény, annyira látványos
Csatáink voltak, hát hogy lesz most


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Volt autónk, beszálltunk
Szólt a magnó csináltunk


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Néhány kört a semmibe
Nem sírhattál tele volt


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

A mézeskalács ház, a Hold
Feljött, a Nap nem ment le


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

REF: Vitorlázz némán át a réteken
Túl a sóson túl az édesen


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

REF:Annyira kemény, annyira látványos
Csatáink voltak, hát hogy lesz most


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Nem volt terv csak este lett


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

És a lámpafényeknek


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Kinyitott egy szelet űrt


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Minden kocsi alatt Tejút


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Minden sofőr elfordult


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

És legyintett és hátradűlt


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Vitorlázz némán át a réteken


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Túl a sóson túl az édesen


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Annyira kemény, annyira látványos


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Csatáink voltak, hát hogy lesz most


----------



## vinc3nt79 (2012 Május 15)

Annyira kemény, annyira látványos
Utolsó csatát vársz a csapattól
Csak nekidőlsz a gombjaidnak
És rakéták indulnak el a hasadból


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 15)

Megvan a tollam!


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 15)

Ha kettő 32 bites oprendszer egymás mellé telepítünk, akkor 64 bites lesz?


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 16)

Lenni vagy nem lenni?


----------



## JaniACE (2012 Május 16)

Lenin vagy nem Lenin?


----------



## Lucy91 (2012 Május 16)

it's a sad, sad day when the thing you love, my love, brings you to your knees, my love.


----------



## Lucy91 (2012 Május 16)

Beats you down and eats you up 'til you're nothing


----------



## Lucy91 (2012 Május 16)

But they say, they say I'm to far left


----------



## Lucy91 (2012 Május 16)

At least I ain't someone else 'cause I can't change it and it ain't strange if I'm just being myself


----------



## Lucy91 (2012 Május 16)

The say I'm too far gone


----------



## Lucy91 (2012 Május 16)

Well, I say that they're wrong 'cause who are they to say who I should be and where I'm goin'


----------



## B.Ancsa (2012 Május 16)

első hozzászólás


----------



## B.Ancsa (2012 Május 16)

második hozzászólás


----------



## B.Ancsa (2012 Május 16)

harmadik hozzászólás


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

A szárny megnőtt, üresen áll a fészek,
Csak álom volt a régi jó világ,
És mint a fecske alkonyati szélnek,
Ma szárnyat bontott egy sereg diák. ( Wass Albert)


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

Mindig emlékezzünk arra, hogy minden fikciónál meghökkentőbb az igazság,csak rá kell lelnünk.


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

" A legszebb dolog, amit remélhetünk, a rejtély;ami minden igaz művészetnek és minden igaz tudománynak a forrása."
(Einstein)


----------



## Lívia Futó (2012 Május 16)

10


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

Minden dolog, mielőtt megismertük rejtély volt.


----------



## Lívia Futó (2012 Május 16)

köszi


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

"Minél élesebben lát valaki,annál kevésbé kételkedik az abszurdumban." ( Joseph Conrad)


----------



## Lívia Futó (2012 Május 16)




----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

titkok


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

tények


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

találmányok


----------



## Lívia Futó (2012 Május 16)

4-et szeretnék még gyüjteni


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

kristálykoponyák


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

Jó neked.


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

Nekem még sokkal több kell.


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

kalandos világ


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

emlékezetes ősök


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

rituális szertartások


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

szellemek világa


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

Földről indul


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

Földre tér vissza


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

veszély szimbóluma


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

szentek jelképe


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

....az idő ködfátyolából kerültek elő....


----------



## batai (2012 Május 16)

Sikerült?!


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

1


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

2


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

3


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

4


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

5


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

6


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

7


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

8


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

9


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

10


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

11


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

12


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

13


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

14


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

15


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

16


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

17


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

18


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

19


----------



## miniboy (2012 Május 16)

20:777:


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:444:


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:9:


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:wink:


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:d


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)




----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

??


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:5:


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:2:


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 16)

Lehet hogy a kutya az ember legjobb barátja, de a ló volt az amellyel meghódítottuk a világot.


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:0:


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:shock:


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 16)

:55:


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)




----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 16)




----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:1:


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 16)




----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:111:


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 16)

:d


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:11:


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 16)

kiss


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)




----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 16)




----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)




----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 16)




----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

kiss


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:44:


----------



## Heep Uriás (2012 Május 16)

:ugras:


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 16)

:d


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

o/


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

1


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

3


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

7


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

11


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

13


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

17


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

19


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

\o/


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

\o/\o/\o/


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

aa


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

a1


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

a2


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

a3


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

a4


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

a5


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

a6


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

a7


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

a8


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

a9


----------



## peyotl (2012 Május 17)

a10


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 17)

\\m/


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 17)




----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 17)




----------



## idenez-odanez (2012 Május 17)

Az Univerzum mozgatórugója a tiszta szeretet!


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 17)

Elgondolkodtató...


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Remek kis fórum


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Az univerzum folyamatosan tágul... Akkor a tiszta szeretet is vele növekszik?


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Nem tudom nálatok milyen az idő, de itt Budapesten elég hideg van mostanság. 20 fok alatt van a hőmérséklet. Hova lett a nyár???


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

4


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

5


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

6


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

hét


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Nézegettem az Amazon Kindle olvasókat. Mi a különbség a Kindle és a Kindle touch között? Leszámítva, hogy a touch az touch vezérlésű...
Van itthon iPad-em, de vennék egy olcsó e-book olvasót, amin csak könyvet olvasnék (max. pdf-et). Erre gondolom jó a sima Kindle is nem? File formátum ismeretben van eltérés?


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

9


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

10


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Hiába tudja az ember, hogy amit tesz, az őrültség, attól az még őrültség marad.


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

A nyitott kérdések csak fogynak és fogynak az NB I-ben – azt viszont még két fordulóval a bajnokság lefújása előtt sem lehet tudni, melyik együttes végez a negyedik helyen. Abban a pozícióban, amely a Győri ETO FC nemzetközi porondról való kizárásával az Európa-liga-indulást jelenti. Az esélyesek, azaz a Budapest Honvéd, a Kecskeméti TE, az MVM Paks és a Diósgyőri VTK négyes fogat edzői egyformán vélekednek a sorozatról – mindegyikük szívesen indulna. -NSO


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Aki siet az életben, az a sírjába siet.
George R. R. Martin


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

szégyen a kanadai hokinak


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

Szlovákia, Oroszország és Finnország már elődöntős a jégkorong-világbajnokság, miután mindhárom együttes sikerrel vette a negyeddöntőt, utóbbi két gárda éppen egymással találkozik majd az elődöntőben. A szlovákok kisebb meglepetésre egy góllal legyőzték Kanadát, az oroszok hárommal a norvégokat. A finnek kiegyenlített csatát vívtak az amerikaiakkal, a győztes gólt 9 mp-vel a vége előtt szerezték.- NSO


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

[h=1]Folyóba zuhant egy busz Vietnamban[/h]


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Egy hölgy páncélja az udvariasság.
George R. R. Martin


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

A dubai taxis már az első csóknál rendőrt hívott, de a brit pár nem állt meg ennyinél. 3 év jár nekik.


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

A Landsat 5 műhold két, 25 év különbséggel elkészített felvételén jól látszanak a változások.


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

A Google Street View egy Fiat 500-ast fotózott le a VW svéd székháza előtt.


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Ahogy vétkeztünk, úgy szenvedünk.
George R. R. Martin


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

A 121 megapixeles fotókból látványos videót is készítettek az orosz kutatók.


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

A Village People rég elfeledett rendőre alaposan felkavarhatja az amerikai szerzői jog állóvizét.


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

A tökéletes facebookozó amerikai, rengeteg barátja van, és folyton a like gombot nyomkodja.


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

Akár negyedik fokozatból is rajtolhat, az 5600 Nm mindenre elég. A kanyarsebesség félelmetes, ehhez a teszthez gyúrni kellett volna még.


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

Zömökebb és erőteljesebb hatást kelt, mint az elődje, de a karakterét megtartja az új luxus-terepjáró.


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

"Ha el kell tenni láb alól a megunt férjet, adagolj gyöngyvirágot a pörkölthöz."


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

A negyedik legnagyobb spanyol bankot is elérte a pánik.


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

A SpaceX napokon belül olyat tehet, ami eddig csak állami hivataloknak sikerült: kapcsolódhat a Nemzetközi Űrállomáshoz. A magánszektor egyre erősebb az űriparban, és ez Magyarországnak is nagy lehetőség.


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

Hétfő éjféltől lehet kapni a Diablo III-at.


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

FK igyekszik tevékenyen kivenni a részét a mindennapi sörgasztronómia fejlesztésében, ezért ilyen téren szívesen szervez extra kedvezményeket olvasóinak


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

A Casino Royale dán főgonoszának aktatáskával menekülős, új akciófilmjét a leendő nézők írhatják.


----------



## giorgio8136 (2012 Május 18)

forrás: index


----------



## idenez-odanez (2012 Május 18)

A világ, melyben élünk úgy tökélete ahogy van!!!


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

A nevetés megmérgezi a félelmet.
George R. R. Martin


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Sajátos bátorság kell ahhoz, hogy valaki beismerje a gyávaságát.
George R. R. Martin


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Meghalni csak emberek tudnak, de benne nem volt már semmi emberség.
J.K. Rowling


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Sötétség nélkül nem létezik a fény sem.
J.K. Rowling


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Ne bízz meg semmiben, ami gondolkodik, de nem látni, hogy hol tartja az eszét!
J.K. Rowling


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Az emberek hajlamosak arra áhítozni, ami a legrosszabb nekik.
J.K. Rowling


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Az emberek könnyebben bocsátanak meg annak, aki téved, mint annak, akinek igaza van.
J.K. Rowling


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Vannak helyzetek, amelyekben az ember akarva-akaratlan is megkedveli a másikat.
J.K. Rowling


----------



## idenez-odanez (2012 Május 18)

Szuper ez az oldal, és én nagyon örülök, hogy egy ilyen csapatban lehetek, ahol mindent a szeretet mozgat


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Az öröm mindig segít rajtunk, akkor is, ha teljes a sötétség; mert a sötétséget elűzi a fény.
J.K. Rowling


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Nem az számít, hogy minek születik valaki, hanem az, hogy mivé nő fel.
J.K. Rowling


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

A dolgokat mindig nevükön kell nevezni. Ha félsz a névtől, félni fogsz magától a dologtól is.
J.K. Rowling


----------



## idenez-odanez (2012 Május 18)

Miért van az, hogy már hozzászóltam a témához, és nem látom a saját hozzászólásomat???


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Csak úgy lehetsz boldog, ha szeretsz szenvedni.
Woody Allen


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

Lehet, nem frissitett rendesen az oldal. Nem hinnem hogy villamgyorsan kimoderaltak volna...


----------



## david.kertesz (2012 Május 18)

A szerelem a válasz, de amíg a válaszra vársz, a szex felvet néhány nagyon érdekes kérdést.
Woody Allen


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

*Tudom hogy ódivatúnak hangzik, de Ámor eltalált a nyilával ^^*


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

Minden nap egy újabb küzdelem...de érdemes küzdened.


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

"Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Teljes munkaidős anyának lenni a legjobban fizetett állás… hiszen a fizetség tiszta szeretet.” (*Mildred B. Vermont*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Isten nem lehet ott mindenhol, ezért teremtette az anyát.” (*zsidó közmondás*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Mindannyian saját, eredeti gondolkodásmóddal születünk, gyakran mégis utánzóként halunk meg.” (*Erich von Däniken*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Sokan azt hiszik, gondolkodnak, pedig csak újrarendezik előítéleteiket.” (*William James*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Két módon tehetnek bolonddá.
Az egyik, hogy elhitetik veled a hazugságot.
A másik, hogy visszautasítod az igazságot.”
(*Sřren Kierkegaard*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(*George Bernard Shaw*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül, hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat útközben úgyis meg fogod találni.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“A vidámságnak megvan az ereje ahhoz, hogy a félelem, a sértettség, a harag, a frusztráltság, a csalódottság, a depresszió, a bűntudat és a meg nem felelés érzéseit kiűzze az életedből. Azon a napon éred el a vidámságot, amikor rájössz, hogy mindegy, mi történik körülötted, akkor sem lesz jobb semmi, ha nem vagy jókedvű.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Nem kell ahhoz semmi különleges ok, hogy jól érezd magad – egyszerűen elhatározod, hogy azonnal boldog leszel, egyszerűen csak azért, mert élsz, egyszerűen azért, mert így akarod.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.” (*Seneca*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Táncolni kell, Uram. A zene majd csak megjön valahonnan.” (*Zorba, a görög*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Tökéletes ember nincs, csak tökéletes emberi szándék.” (*Robin Hood*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Nem lehet összekötni a pontokat a jövőt fürkészve, az összefüggések csak utólag visszanézve látszanak.” (*Steve Jobs*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.” (*Alexandre Dumas*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Az elme önmagában képes a Poklot Mennyé, a Mennyet Pokollá változtatni.” (*John Milton*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Légy hasonló az égen szálló madárhoz…, aki a törékeny
gallyon megpihenve átéli az alatta tátongó mélységet,
mégis vígan énekel, mert bízik szárnyi erejében.”
(*Victor Hugo*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Fájdalmas a vereség, de még fájdalmasabb, ha nem a legjobb formádat adtad!” (*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## Jadeit (2012 Május 18)

“Úgy álljunk meg az életben, akár a sziklaszírt a tengerben; ne engedjük, hogy a szüntelen hullámverés megingasson bennünket.” (*Hazrat Inajat Khan*)


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Ha az ember semmi módon nem jut el a szükséges tudásig, a végén azt kérdi: “ki tudja, mi lesz?" - és a képzelet ad rá választ. *(Asimov)*


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Még 8


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Ez idő szerint az életben az a legszomorúbb, hogy a tudomány gyorsabban halmozza fel a tudást, mint a társadalom a bölcsességet. *(Asimov)*


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Az élet abban különbözik a sakktól, hogy a játék a sakk-matt után is folytatódik.


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Nem félek a számítógépektől, a hiányuktól félek.


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Az a szóbeszéd járja Amerikában, hogy két intelligens faj létezik a földön: emberek és magyarok. (*Asimov*)


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Az erőszak a gyengék végső menedéke.


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Képzeljük el azokat az embereket, akik elhiszik ezeket a dolgokat, és akik nem szégyellik figyelembe se venni a gondolkodó elmék mindazon felfedezéseit, amelyek a Biblia írása óta születtek. És ezek a tudatlan emberek, a legképzetlenebbek, a legkisebb fantáziájúak, a legkevésbé gondolkodók közöttünk azok, akik minket vezetni akarnak, akik gyenge és gyermeteg hiedelmeiket ránk akarják erőltetni, akik el akarják foglalni iskoláinkat, könyvtárainkat és otthonunkat. Én személy szerint szörnyen zokon veszem.


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Amíg nem ébrednek öntudatra, nem fognak fellázadni, s amíg fel nem lázadtak, nem ébredhetnek öntudatra.


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

A hatalom nem eszköz; a hatalom cél.


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

Az Ember az egyetlen élőlény, aki fogyaszt, anélkül, hogy termelne. Nem tud tejet adni, nem tud tojást tojni, gyönge ahhoz, hogy húzza az ekét, és nem elég gyors ahhoz, hogy meg tudja fogni a nyulat. Mégis ő az állatok ura.


----------



## Joe-74 (2012 Május 18)

A legjobb tanár éppen az, ki lassanként feleslegessé teszi magát.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 19)

2


----------



## eper és vér (2012 Május 19)

Jól el lehet itt bölcselkedni mint látom


----------



## eper és vér (2012 Május 19)

Beszéd a hatalomról
A hatalom az gyűlölni való mert elnyomó,egyén megsemmisítő


----------



## eper és vér (2012 Május 19)

az egyetlen élőlény, aki fogyaszt, anélkül, hogy termelne. Nem tud tejet adni, nem tud tojást tojni,


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

toll


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

szőllő


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

esküvő lessz


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

lépcső


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

tizen három


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

mennikell


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

lift


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

elromlott


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

elvitték a panelt


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

olajos bennrekedt


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

ne nevess


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

alkalmanként


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 19)

*Megérthetjük egymást, de megfejteni mindenki csak önmagát tudja.*


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 19)

A csúcsra nem elég felmenni, le is kell jönni.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 19)

A legjobb kézilámpás a telihold.


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Elmondhatatlanul sok segítséget kapunk fölülről.
De semmit sem érnek, ha nem vagyunk alkalmasak rá.
Müller Péter


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Minél szellemibb egy ember, annál kevesebbre van szüksége ahhoz, hogy boldog legyen.
Müller Péter


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Nem azért tanulunk, hogy "vigyük valamire" - hanem azért, hogy "legyünk valakik".
Müller Péter


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Minél távolabb élsz lelked közepétől, annál sebesebben pörögsz,
annál gyorsabban és szétszórtabban élsz.
Müller Péter


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Csak akinek van közepe, tud másokkal táncot járni.
Müller Péter


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Nem ékes az egyenes szó;
nem egyenes az ékes szó.
Nem bizonygat, aki jó;
nem jó, aki bizonygató.
A tudós nem sokat tudó;
a sokat-tudó: nem tudó.
A bölcs nem kincshalmozó.
Ha másoknak segít, ő gyarapodik;
ha másoknak ad, ő gazdagodik.
Az Ég ÚTja:
óvni, nem ártani;
a bölcs ÚTja:
tenni, nem bántani.
Tao Te King, Lao - Ce


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 19)

A pihenés nem tétlenség, hanem új erő gyűjtése.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 19)

A rengeteg útvesztőjében az ember megtalálja önmagát.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 19)

A természet csendje a legszebb szimfónia.


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Vannak dolgok, melyeket csak az érez,
kinek esze, s vannak olyanok, melyeket
csak az ért, kinek szíve van.
Eötvös József


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

A tiszteletet azért találták ki, hogy 
elrejtsék a puszta helyet, ahol a
szeretetnek kellene lennie.
Lev Tolsztoj


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

I would like everyone to understand that they can be creators,
that they ARE creators. The context isn't important, it's to
help the world to exist, to be born.
Georges Brassens


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Legyen merszed mindent megfigyelni, ami körülötted van, félelem és képletek nélkül, és akkor hamarosan látni fogsz.

Anthony de Mello


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Mi a jó és mi a szükséges, nem az dönti el, amit az emberek mondanak vagy cselekszenek, nem is a haladás, hanem én - a szívemmel.

Lev Tolsztoj


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Csak azt adhatjuk, amink van. Aki boldogtalan, nem adhat boldogságot, aki sikertelen, nem segíthet másokat sikerre. Első kötelességünk: önmagunkon segíteni, hogy ne legyünk másoknak teher. Először tanulni, aztán tanítani! Először teremteni, aztán adni! Ez az élet vastörvénye.

Herbert Casson


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Az a tökéletesség számunkra, hogy hiányzik belőlünk a tökéletlen. Másképp értik viszont a tökéletességet az indiánok, akik, akárcsak Jézus is, nálunk inkább gondolkodnak holisztikus módon, a tökéletesség számukra a tökéletlennek az integrációja. Néhány indián törzsnél az a tökéletes szőnyeg, amelybe bele van szőve egy hiba is. Mert a tökéletességhez épp az a képesség tartozik hozzá, hogy elfogadjuk a tökéletlent.

Richard Rohr


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Kísérletezz, meditálj, tapasztalj - ha nem te magad jössz rá az igazságra, akkor semmi nem segíthet.

Osho


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Csak akkor beszélj, ha a csendnél értelmesebbet tudsz mondani.

Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Észrevetted, mennyivel többet hallasz, ha ítélkezés nélkül figyelsz a dolgaidra?

Stephanie Dowrick


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Ne vádaskodj azok ellen, akik nem felelősek a dolgokért, mert mióta az orvos bűne a betegség?

Victor Hugo


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

A bölcs semmittevéssel foglalkozik.

Lao-ce


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Az emberi lét egész törvénye csakis abban rejlik, hogy az ember mindig tudjon meghajolni a mérhetetlen nagy előtt. Ha az embereket megfosztják a mérhetetlenül nagytól, akkor nem élhetnek tovább, hanem meghalnak kétségbeesésükben. Az embernek éppen annyira szüksége van a mérhetetlenre és a végtelenre, mint arra a kis bolygóra, amelyen lakik.

Fjodor Mihajlovics Dosztojevszkij


----------



## mzuzika (2012 Május 19)

Érd be a gyönggyel: 
ne kérd a kagylót. 

Fodor Ákos


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

akkor szamolok
1


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

2


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

3


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

4


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

5


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

6


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

7


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

8


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

9


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

10


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

11


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

12


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

13


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

14


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

15


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

16


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

17


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

18


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

19


----------



## gbarni (2012 Május 19)

20


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)

123456789


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)

147258369


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)

123654789


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)

741852963


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)

741258963


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)

qwertzuiopőú


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)

asdfghjkléáű


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)

íyxcvbnmöüó


----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)




----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)




----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)




----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)




----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)




----------



## Horse98 (2012 Május 19)

:razz::9:


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 19)

Tréfálkozni kell; a vidám embert jobban megértik.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 19)

Ha valaki a mértéket túllépi, a legkellemesebb dolgok is kellemetlenekké válnak.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 19)

3


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 19)

4


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Május 20)

18


----------



## szgyula (2012 Május 20)

Üdv mindenkinek !


----------



## hadnagymanci (2012 Május 20)




----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 20)

Nem ékes az egyenes szó;
nem egyenes az ékes szó.


----------



## szgyula (2012 Május 20)

Én is beszállok.


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 20)

az egyenes-nem egyenes


----------



## hadnagymanci (2012 Május 20)




----------



## hadnagymanci (2012 Május 20)

:88:


----------



## hadnagymanci (2012 Május 20)

:555:


----------



## hadnagymanci (2012 Május 20)

:777:


----------



## szgyula (2012 Május 20)

Köszi a segítséget !


----------



## szgyula (2012 Május 20)

Végre működik !


----------



## safi78 (2012 Május 20)

köszönjük!


----------



## safi78 (2012 Május 20)

de én még nem látom hol tartok meg van e a húsz


----------



## safi78 (2012 Május 20)

:..:


----------



## safi78 (2012 Május 20)

18


----------



## safi78 (2012 Május 20)




----------



## safi78 (2012 Május 20)

20!


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

3


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

2


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)




----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

*a*


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

:``:


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

:88:


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

:34:


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

1


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

2


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

1


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

1231223


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

3249749


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

:2:


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

:222:


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

:ugras:


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

:lol:


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

:555:


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

:444:


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

:656:


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

:4:


----------



## chopsy (2012 Május 20)

:945:


----------



## Aricica74 (2012 Május 21)

20


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 21)

Reggel ültetett fa estére még nem vet árnyékot.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 21)

Indulat ellen harcolni nehéz, mert amit akar, a lélek árán veszi meg.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 21)

Minden hozzáállás kérdése. Valóban az. Aki nem csinál gondot, az gondtalan.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 21)

Aki másokat ismer, okos.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 21)

Aki magát ismeri, bölcs.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 21)

Aki másokat legyőz, erős.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 21)

Aki önmagát legyőzi, hős.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 21)

Ha Rómában élsz, élj római módon; ha másutt élsz, élj úgy, ahogy ott élnek.


----------



## Charles424 (2012 Május 21)

A tízezer mérföldes utazás is egyetlen lépéssel kezdődik.


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

Hasznos android programok, legalább 2.3.4 alá:


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

Quickpic: képnéző, gyorsabb, áttekinthetőbb mint az eredeti (mappák elrejtésére is van lehetőség)


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

Cool Reader: e-könyv olvasó, szép, igényes, sokrétű


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

Lapse It Pro: Time-lapse képsorok készítése nagy felbontásban is, videóvá konvertálás, szerkesztés.


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

GifStitch: egyszerű, mégis igényes .gif készítő, hozott anyagból és a progival fényképezett képekkel is működik. Kiemelném az 'Onion skin' menüpontot, ilyenkor a képernyőn látszik az előző képkocka, a pozícionálást megkönnyítendő.


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

OI fájlkezelő: egyszerű, gyors, semmi extra.


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

Képszerkesztők, fényképezők: Pixlr-o-matic
PicsArt
Camera360

Mindhárom jól kezelhető, rengeteg lehetőséggel. Megjegyzés: érdemes mindháromból a pro verziót beszerezni.


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

Mx Player:videólejátszó: rengeteg mindent lejátszik, sokkal jobb mint az alap.


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

File converter: videó, kép, zene, dokumentum, arhívum átalakító. nagyon jó.


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

Dolphin Browser: webböngésző, szép és jó, kiemelném a 'read it later' funkciót, amivel egy gombnyomásra lementünk egy cikket, blogbejegyzést, és később nethasználat nélkül bármikor elolvashatjuk.


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

Akkor egy pár játék: Galaxy on fire 2:űrhajós-lövöldözős-sokfajos-szintlépős-fejlesztős-világmegmentős játék a pc-s Freelancerhez hasonlít.


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

Sentinel 3-Homeworld: tower defense, az egyik legjobb, szép, hosszú, nehéz.


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

Az osztályharc élesedik. Ezt nem szabad elfelejteni!


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

Türelem. Kellő időben a kellő csapást!


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

The Battle for Wesnoth: körökre osztott fantasy stratégia, több fajjal sok kampánnyal, rengeteg küldetéssel, küldetésről- küldetésre fejlődő egységekkel és hősökkel. Multiplatform, így stabilitási gondjai lehetnek, de a játékélmény percek alatt feledteti.


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

Csapásokat adunk és csapásokat kapunk.


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

kétfészeres


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

Blood and Glory: tps nézetű verekedős játék, az ókori gladiátorviadalok hangulatával. Nagyon jól néz ki, kellően nehéz. Ha van türelmed, hosszú időre szórakozás, ha nincs, gyors lehúzás.


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

kecskebőr


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

Asphalt 6:Adrenaline: gyönyörű grafikájú autóverseny, sok autóval, tuninggal, és igényes pályákkal.


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

Száni?


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

karaj


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

SpeedX: giroszkópot használó ügyességi játék, egyre nehezebb, káromkodós telefonelhajítós.


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

na most untam meg


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

reccs


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

na


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

Alexander Supertramp


----------



## Jurgenstrasse (2012 Május 21)

ezazaijenekijeé-e?


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

9


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

A vérszomjas borbély


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

Szép ez a fészer


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

Tokos Kos-Húgyhólyag


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

13


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

tud beszélni?


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

igen


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

tényleg?


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

nem


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

gazsi


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

praliné


----------



## chad king (2012 Május 21)

tejszínes csokimassza


----------



## szgyula (2012 Május 21)

... makkal álmodik.


----------



## Tunderlanyka (2012 Május 21)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

köszi


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

még


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

több


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

ilyen


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

lehetőségre


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

lenne


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

szükség


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

mert


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

20


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

hozzá


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

szólás


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

meg


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

szerzése


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

komoly


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

feladat


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

így


----------



## wassabbi (2012 Május 21)

hirtelen


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

Aimer le dire
Avec peu de mots
Le temps d'un regard
Sous le signe des yeux
Dans l'éclat lumineux d'un rire

Aimer le sentir
Dans le creux de ton cou
En frémissant de joie
Dans l'alcôve de tes bras
Pour ne plus en partir


Aimer le partager
Parce que tu es tout
Amour et joie
Alors je voudrais qu'avec toi
L'amour dure toujours


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

hirtelen


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

tényleg


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

szinte


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

bármit


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)




----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)




----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

1


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

2


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

3


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

4


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

5


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

6


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)




----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

8


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

9


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

10


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

11


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)




----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

44


----------



## hen4 (2012 Május 22)

:d


----------



## polgarik (2012 Május 22)

Jó reggelt! Szép napot!


----------



## rhard76 (2012 Május 22)

jó délelőttöt


----------



## rhard76 (2012 Május 22)

igaz szeles az idő


----------



## rhard76 (2012 Május 22)

És ahogy elnézem jön az eső


----------



## rhard76 (2012 Május 22)




----------



## rhard76 (2012 Május 22)

abc


----------



## rhard76 (2012 Május 22)

kiss


----------



## rhard76 (2012 Május 22)




----------



## rhard76 (2012 Május 22)

és 20 ha minden igaz


----------



## rhard76 (2012 Május 22)




----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

:d


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

Köszi mindent!


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

:d


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

Fura a rendszer...


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

Hogy a 20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

De ha így van hát legyen így


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)




----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)




----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

kiss


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

Mindjárt megvan a 20!


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

Köszi, hogy meghallgattatok


----------



## sallos (2012 Május 22)

köszi


----------



## sallos (2012 Május 22)




----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

1


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

2


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

3


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

4


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

5


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

6


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

7


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

8


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

9


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

10


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

11


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

12


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

13


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

14


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

15


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

16


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

17


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

18


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

19


----------



## kosik.kata74 (2012 Május 23)

20


----------



## imucica (2012 Május 23)

Hellö! Hol kell keresnem a nevem alatti számlálót?


----------



## imucica (2012 Május 23)

Ebben tökéletesen igaza volt a költőnek


----------



## imucica (2012 Május 23)

De ugye az sem mindegy,hogy milyen nagy az a csomó! Persze van olyan eset is,hogy a csomó magától kioldódik.


----------



## imucica (2012 Május 23)

De minden napod úgy töltsd el, mintha az lenne az utolsó


----------



## imucica (2012 Május 23)

Tanyasi tanítóként bizony sok jöt tett! Kár hogy élete derekán itt hagyott minket a költő


----------



## jozsika65! (2012 Május 23)

1


----------



## jozsika65! (2012 Május 23)

2


----------



## jozsika65! (2012 Május 23)

3


----------



## jozsika65! (2012 Május 23)

\\m/4 -igen.


----------



## jozsika65! (2012 Május 23)

:grin: JAA!


----------



## jozsika65! (2012 Május 23)

5


----------



## jozsika65! (2012 Május 23)

6


----------



## jozsika65! (2012 Május 23)

7


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

- Kérem - magyarázza az ingatlanügynök -, ennek a háznak vannak bizonyos előnyei, és vannak hátrányai is... Először: fél mérföldre ide, nyugatra van egy sertésvágóhíd... Délre gumigyár, keletre hatalmas vegyi üzem, északon pedig szénnel fűtött hőeromű...
- Ezek hátrányok - mondja a vevő. - De mik az előnyei?
- Az, hogy mindig pontosan tudni, merről fúj a szél.


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Pistike ujjongva szalad az anyukájához:
- Anya, kaptam az iskolában két pirosat meg egy feketét.
- Jól, van, kisfiam megjutatlmazlak, itt egy százas.
Pistike fut az apukájához is.
- Apa, kaptam az iskolában két pirosat, meg egy feketét.
- Jól, van, ügyes vagy. Itt egy százas.
Fut a nagyihoz is.
- Nagyi, kaptam az iskolában két pirosat meg egy feketét.
- Ügyes vagy, itt egy ötvenes. De mondd csak, miért kaptad a feketét?
- Mert beírtam magamnak két pirosat...


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Kohn mélyen kihajol a robogó vonatból. Egyszer csak elveszti egyensúlyát, majdnem kizuhan, ám útitársa - egy pap - elkapja az utolsó pillanatban.
Kohn vacog az ijedtségtől, a papjólelkűen vigasztalja:
Édes fiam, nem szabad ennyire megijedni! Mindnyájan Isten kezében vagyunk.
- Na, engem most majdnem leejtett...


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Lepusztult, neandervölgyi jellegű műegyetemista száll fel a 7-es buszra. A sofőr nagyon menő akar lenni és kiszól a tolóajtón, jó hangosan:
- Mi újság az őserdőben, öreg?
A válasz gyors es meglepő:
- Anyád nem üzent semmit.


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Városi turisták a pusztán. Leszállnak a buszról, nézik a legelésző birkákat. Azt kérdezi az egyikük a birkapásztortól:
- Ezek egész nap esznek?
- Nincs más dóguk - dörmögi a juhász.
- És mondja, sokat is esznek?
- Nem egyformán - hunyorít az öreg. -
A fehérek például kétszer annyit, mint a feketék.
- Hát ez meg hogy lehet?
- Hát csak úgy, hogy kétszer annyian vannak...


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

A kamionsofőr a telefonfülkéből föltárcsázza a központot.
- Főnök, van egy kis baj! Kitört a bal oldali visszapillantó tükröm.
- Hát cserélje ki!
- Nem lehet. Rajta fekszik az egész kamion!


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

A szőke nő odamegy a benzinkutashoz és így szól:
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig!
Mire a benzinkutas:
- Túl messze van, álljon közelebb!
Erre a szőke nő odasimul teljesen a benzinkutashoz.
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig!


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Két rendőr beszélget.
- Képzeld, a feleségem olyan katonás asszony, hogy ha szeretkezni akarok, vigyázba kell állnom előtte.
- Igen? Nekem meg sorba


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Kígyó szotyizik az erdőben. 
Arramegya nyuszika.
-Te kígyó, adjál már egy marék szotyit.
-Most jó bunkózni


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Két barát találkozik az utcán.
-Képzeld, megnősültem! -mondja az egyik.
-Tényleg, és kit vettél el?
-Jézus Máriát!
-Ne hülyéskedj már!
-De komolyan. Itt a fényképe!
-Jézus Mária!!!!!


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

A hegymászó megcsúszik. Sikerül megkapaszkodnia a sziklaperemben. Amikor fogytán van az ereje, kétségbeesetten felnéz az égre, és így kiált:
- Van ott fenn valaki?
- Igen - hangzik a válasz.
- Mit tehetnék?
- Bánd meg a bűnödet, imádkozz és engedd el a sziklát!
A hegymászó kicsit vár, azután újra az ég felé kiált: 
- Nincs ott még valaki?


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Hogyan kezdődik a kannibál kupadöntő? - Eleinte csak kóstolgatják egymást a csapatok.


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Kevés, mint téliszalámiban a hólánc


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Mi a különbség a szoftver és a hardwer között? ... A szoftvert csak szidni lehet, a hardwert szidni és rugdosni is.


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Mi az? Sárga, és fáj, ha belemegy a szemedbe? -Villamos


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Hozd be a kutyát, mert felébred a ló, ha a kacsa hápog!


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

A sün egy makacs madár. Csak akkor hajlandó repülni, ha belerúgok.


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

A sör lassan butit,de nem baj én ráérek!


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

És Jézus szóla hozzájuk: "Mondjátok, ki vagyok én?" és ők felelek: "Te vagy létünk alapjának eszkatologiai manifesztácioja, a kerigma, amiben interperszonális kapcsolataink legvégső értelme tárul fel előttünk." És Jézus szola: "Mi??"


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Jézus,ki vagy a mennyekben,én is kivagyok itt a földön!


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Ki korán kel, egész nap álmos.


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

A tiszta lelkiismeret általában a rossz emlékezet jele.


----------



## paya28 (2012 Május 23)

Az első ütést még védtem az arcommal.......


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

abc


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

1


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

2


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

3


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

4


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

5


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

6


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

7


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

8


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

9


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

10


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

11


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

12


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

13


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

14


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

15


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

16


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

17


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

18


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)

19


----------



## anita0102 (2012 Május 23)




----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

Nem olyan régen, kaptam ajándékba egy e-book olvasót


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

és ismerősöm ismerőse, ahogy az szokott lenni


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

ajánlotta ezt az oldalt


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

lévén itt sok témában, rengeteg könyv van fent


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

persze vadászgattam már rá magam is pár könyvet


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

meg alapból kaptam hozzá vmi. 160 kötetet


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

No de könyvből soha nem elég, főleg, ha még az olvasó több mint fele üres


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

klasszikusokat nem volt nehéz letölteni, mint Dumas, Verne, de újakat?


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

vannak persze kivételek...


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

vámpíros könyvből bármennyit letölthetnék


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

csak az a baj, hogy a mászkáló, vérivó és mégis "totál szexi" élőhalottak nem a kedvenc témám


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

akkor már inkább a vérfarkasok


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

hátha egyszer az ő idejük is eljön


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

csak ne úgy, mint az Anita Blake könyvekben... ahol kb az állati jó szex szinonimái voltak


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

pedig milyen jó kis könyvsorozatnak indult... természetfeletti krimi


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

még gimiben kezdtem el olvasni, egyszer anyu meg is nézte, hogy amúgy mit olvasok én Bűnös vágyak címmel


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

ha már krimi, akkor nagyon tetszenek a történelmi krimik


----------



## Astraan (2012 Május 23)

pl.: C. J. Sansom könyvei, a Cambridge-i vérvád, vagy nekem beleillett a kategóriába a Sötét tükör is


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

Köszönet az ötletért!


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)




----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

Nagyon


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

jó


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

az


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

oldal


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

sok


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

érdekes


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

dologra


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

bukkantam


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

13


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

de


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

nem értem


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

miért kell


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

20 darab


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

hozzá


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

szólás?


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

???


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

De megtettem!


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

:d


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)




----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

1


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

2


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

3


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

4


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

5


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

6


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

7


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

8


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

9


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

12


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

13


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

14


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

15


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

16


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

17


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

18


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

19


----------



## ninig (2012 Május 24)

20


----------



## tanita444 (2012 Május 24)

haha


----------



## eper és vér (2012 Május 25)

bolondpoli


----------



## tanita444 (2012 Május 25)

kockacukor


----------



## rna (2012 Május 25)

1


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

Bélapátfalva


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

A kapuőr


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

Blood kapitány kalandjai


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

Korzikai testvérek


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

cartousche


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

Görbe tükrök birodalma


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

Ványa bácsi


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

Idétlen időkig


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

A púpos


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

Három testőr


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

La roschelle lovagja


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

Édentől keletre


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

Az óriás


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

Haragban a világgal


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

James Dean története


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

Az ikrek, Cal és Aaron nem hasonlít egymásra, olyanok, mint a tűz és a víz. Aaron idealista álmodozó, ő a jó fiú, Cal viszont a család fekete báránya, örökös lázadozó. Cal mindent megtesz azért, hogy elnyerje apja szeretetét. Amikor apja vállalkozása csődbe ment, azon dolgozik, hogy visszaszerezze a vagyont.


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

Cal viszont a család fekete báránya, örökös lázadozó.


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

James Dean


----------



## reményeitek (2012 Május 26)

Haragban a világgal
[h=1]




Édentől keletre[/h]


----------



## tanita444 (2012 Május 26)

hali


----------



## szgyula (2012 Május 26)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## pain (2012 Május 26)

Üdvözletem mindenkinek!


----------



## pain (2012 Május 26)

Magyar felirattal érkezik az Assassin's Creed III. Hurrá!


----------



## pain (2012 Május 26)

_Jó néha sötétben a Holdat nézni, hosszan egy távoli csillagot igézni, jó néha fázni, a semmin elmélázni, tavaszi esőben olykor bőrig ázni, tele szájjal enni, hangosan szeretni, 
jó néha magamat csak úgy elnevetni, sírni, ha fáj, remegni, ha félek, olyan jó néha érezni, hogy élek. 
"Anna and the barbies"_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## pain (2012 Május 26)

Réges-régen a tv hőskorában, még esténként a nők olvastak fel Esti Mese gyanánt. Egy alkalommal, teljesen váratlanul az utolsó pillanatban a bemondónő rosszul lett, és helyette az egyik férfi kollegát kérték fel a mesemondásra.
- Szervusztok gyerekek! - köszönt illendően az ötvenhárom éves szakállas figura. 
- Fecske anyó vagyok! - folytatta, és a korabeli felvételen látszik, hogy az operatőr megbillenti a statívot a röhögéstől. A mesélő, nagydarab szakállas figura folytatta 
- ... és épp a tojásaimon ülök... - a korabeli kollegák szerint, ekkor a hangosító, valamint az összes díszletes, és kellékes, halkan kiosont a folyosóra, majd összeesett a röhögéstől. Utolsónak az operatőr maradt, aki a következő mondat után hagyta el a stúdiót. 
- .... és a fészekből kilóg a szép villás farkam...[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## pain (2012 Május 26)

2x2 néha 5


----------



## pain (2012 Május 26)

Yes! I am invincible!


----------



## pain (2012 Május 26)

http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## pain (2012 Május 27)

Men in Black III


----------



## pain (2012 Május 27)

Más már nem ír? Olyan mintha magamban beszélnék.


----------



## pain (2012 Május 27)

Dehogy beszélj magadban, én is itt vagyok!


----------



## pain (2012 Május 27)

Jaj, de jó!


----------



## pain (2012 Május 27)

Mi szél hozott erre?


----------



## pain (2012 Május 27)

A szél!


----------



## pain (2012 Május 27)

Állj át a sötét oldalra!! :6:


----------



## pain (2012 Május 27)

Nem állok át! Már csak 5 hsz. kell![FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## pain (2012 Május 27)

Álmodj királylány tüdü...


----------



## pain (2012 Május 27)

Mi ez az? \\m/


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

Belmondo - Lesz, volt, van


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

Lesz, volt, van


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

Mindig egy nő, akit rám bíz majd az ég, de elhajtják


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

a démonok mellőlem, bizony van ott,


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

Mindig egy lány, aki annál többet ér,


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

hogy rám hagyná az ég, megint úgy érzem megint ez van, mindig az, hogy...


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

Száll a hírem, én meg messzebb nem megyek, nem is tudok.


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

Egyre többször van az , hogy rajtam múlik csak, hogy a


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

Jó megoldást mostmár bennem keressem, csak bennem.


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

De ott a kígyó lakik még benn, s addig lesz


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

Nő, akit rám bíz majd az ég, de elhajtják a démonok mellőlem,


----------



## pain (2012 Május 27)

Ez az? O?O Jaj ne miért? Ne engedd! [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

bizony van ott, / Mindig egy lány, aki annál többet ér, hogy rám hagyná az ég,


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

megint úgy érzem, / megint ez van, mindig az, hogy


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

Lökni bátran könnyű azt, hogy mit merek. Jól megy ez, sőt,


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

Nagyon jól megy, már csak szusszal győzzem, pedig én


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

Nem remélek soha , de mégis összejön


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

De itt a kigyó, s addig nem lesz jó, amíg van egy


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

Nő, akit rám bíz majd az ég, de elhajtják a démonok mellőlem.


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

Bizony van ott, / Mindig egy lány, aki annál többet ér, hogy rám hagyná az ég,


----------



## herczegimi (2012 Május 27)

megint úgy érzem, / megint ez van, mindig.


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

*Köszi a tippet!* Máris jövök hússzal!


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

1


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

2


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

3


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

4


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

5


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

6


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

7


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

8


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

9


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

10


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

11


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

12


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

13


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

14


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

15


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

16


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

17


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

18


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

19


----------



## Nádasi Gábor (2012 Május 27)

20


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

Köszönöm


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

1970


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

17


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

16


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

15


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

kiss

14


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

13:!:


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

12


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

11


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

10


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

9:!:


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

9


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

7:d


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

6:55:


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

5:55:


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

4:88:


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

3:555:


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

2:55:


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

1:55:


----------



## baby3232 (2012 Május 28)

Kész://:


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Király ötlet volt ez a topic!


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Akkor gyűjtés!


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Hajrá!


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Már csak 15!


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Tuti


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Már 8!


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Isteni!


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

10!:d:d:d


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Jajj de jóóó! Már haladok!


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

12!


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Már csak 8!


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Hehehe!:d


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

De jó a kedvem!


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Már csak 5!!!!!


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

HIHI!!!kiss


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Mindjárt!


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Visszaszámlálás!!!


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

1 és....


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

És GOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

Hu ez nagyon jó ötlet volt! Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

_*Nem értem, a dal mit idéz föl, 
s hogy oly bús mért vagyok: 
egy régi, régi regétől 
nem szabadulhatok. *_


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

_*Már hűvös az este; a Rajna 
nyugodtan folydogál; 
a hegycsúcs sugarasra 
gyúlt alkonypírban áll. *_


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

_*Ott fenn ül – ékszere csillog – 
a leggyönyörűbb leány; 
aranyhaja messzire villog 
aranyfésűje nyomán. *_


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

_*Aranyban aranylik a fésű, 
s közben a lány dalol; 
hatalmas zengedezésű 
varázs kél ajkairól. *_


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

_*A hajósnak a kis ladikban 
szíve fáj, majd meghasad; 
nem le, hol a zátony, a szirt van – 
fel néz, fel a csúcsra csak! *_


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

_*Végül ladikot s ladikost a 
mélységbe sodorja az ár… 
S hogy ez így lett, ő okozta 
dalával, a Loreley. *_


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

*Heinrich Heine: Loreley*


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

Fegyverben réved fönn a téli ég,
 kemény a menny és vándor a vidék,
 halkul a hó, megáll az elmenő,
 lehellete a lobbant keszkenő.


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

Hol is vagyok? Egy szalmaszál nagyon
 helyezkedik a csontozott uton;
 kis, száraz nemzet; izgágán szuszog,
 zuzódik, zizzen, izzad és buzog.


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

De fönn a hegyen ágyat bont a köd,
 mint egykor melléd: mellé leülök.
 Bajos szél jaját csendben hallgatom,
 csak hulló hajam repes vállamon.


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

Óh szív! nyugodj! Vad boróka hegyén
 szerelem szólal, incseleg felém,
 pirkadó madár, karcsu, koronás,
 de áttetsző, mint minden látomás.


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

József Attila:


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

Ó!szív nyugodj...


----------



## Krixti (2012 Május 29)

Imádom megzenésítve is!


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Május 29)

Nagyon köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Május 29)

Ezer köszönet.


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

Akkor hajrá


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

_Mondd, ki vagy, így szólt az úr,_


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

_Hogy meghajtsam fejem._


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

_Macska, csak más bundában, óh,_


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

_Nem több, úgy hiszem._


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

_Aranybunda vagy vérvörös,
Csak oroszlán karom;_


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

_Az enyém oly éles épp,

Már rég próbálgatom._


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

_És így papolt és így papol a castemere-i úr,_


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

_Termében most eső dobol,

S a szél pernyét sodor._


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

_Termében most eső dobol,
S a szél árván pernyét sodor._


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

11


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

12


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

12+1


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

14


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

15


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

16


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

17


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

18


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

19


----------



## Aglareb (2012 Május 29)

20


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Hát sziasztok ott Kanadában.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Remélem, minden rendben van veletek.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Ha a pesti II. Rákóczi Ferenc gimnáziumba járt nőnemű B. CS., aki pár éve osztálytalálkozott Pesten a volt Pilseni sörözőben, tag, akkor puszi neki.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Nem sokat tudok Kanadáról.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Igaz, Kanada sem rólam.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Viszont fórumozni szoktam eleget (Index), és itt jó sok téma van.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Majd körbe is nézek jól.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

És majd írok is.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Összesen 14 évet éltem külföldön, és sosem volt honvágyam. Furcsa.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Ha nem kötne ide a szerelem, már rég nem lennék itt.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Nem szeretem Pestet.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Hamburg vagy London, ezek közül valamelyikben élnék szívesen.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Persze az általam (aránylag) jól ismert városok közül.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Amerikában még sosem jártam.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

De benne van a következő ötéves tervben.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Idén lesz Hamburg, lesz London, és némi Cote d'Azur.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

De mind csak röviden, szerényen.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Hát mindenesetre köszönöm, hogy jöhettem ide.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Szerintem elő is fogok itt fordulni, mert itt is jó sok téma van.


----------



## Caipi (2012 Május 30)

Az Indexen lakberendezés, gasztronómia és újabban e-könyv-ügyben szoktam leginkább írogatni.


----------



## 0831 (2012 Május 30)

Rengeteg a téma, és itt ragad az ember órákhosszat.


----------



## 0831 (2012 Május 30)

Szép jó éjszakát mindenkinek.


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

1. hozzászólás!


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

...2!


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

3


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

4


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

5


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

6


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

7


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

8


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

9


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

10


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

11


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

12


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

13


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

14


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

15


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

16


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

17


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

18


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

19


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

20


----------



## somkap (2012 Május 31)

+1


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

Az emberélet röpke dráma
Csak egyszer játsszák,
Nincs több előadása.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

Kép a tükörben


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

Hogyan volt, azt már nem tudom.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

De mégis csak megláttam egyszer,


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

Bámultam rája nagy szemekkel.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

Már régen volt,


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

Csak ezt tudom.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

Már régen volt, nem is tudom.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

Köszönöm a segítséget....


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

10.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

11.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

12.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

13.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

14.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

15.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

16.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

17.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

18.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

19.


----------



## Tedike (2012 Május 31)

20.


----------



## gabor1955 (2012 Június 1)

Ez csak egy kontroll.


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

"Úgy bánj másokkal
ahogy szeretnéd,
hogy veled bánjanak"kisskiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet soha nem vall kudarcotkiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A legtöbb emberből ki hűlt a szeretet.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A törvény betöltése a szeretet.kiss


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 1)

köszi!


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

Szeresd felebarátod mint önmagad.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet hosszú tűrő.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet kedves.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet nem féltékeny.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet nem kérkedik.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet nem fuvalkodik fel.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet nem viselkedik illetlenül.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet nem keresi a maga érdekeit.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet nem válik ingerülté.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet nem tartja számon a sérelmet.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet nem örvendezik az igazságtalanságnak.kiss


----------



## Majmócica (2012 Június 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet együtt örvendezik az igazsággal.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet mindent elvisel.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet mindent elhisz.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet mindent remél.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

A szeretet mindent kitartással tűr.kiss


----------



## Kisbori (2012 Június 1)

Az Isten szava élő és erőt fejt ki.kiss


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 1)

01


----------



## Majmócica (2012 Június 1)

Itt esik az eső


----------



## Majmócica (2012 Június 1)

Minden, amit hallunk, vélemény, nem tény, és minden, amit látunk, nézőpont, nem a valóság


----------



## Majmócica (2012 Június 1)




----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 1)

02


----------



## Majmócica (2012 Június 1)

Elállt az eső


----------



## Majmócica (2012 Június 1)

nemsokára 20


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 1)

03


----------



## igazmondó (2012 Június 1)

De szeretnék mindent tudni.
Simán mindent megérteni.
De az agyam csak 4-5 százalékos, ha van annyi.


----------



## igazmondó (2012 Június 1)

Én azt hittem, hogy minden hozzászólás jó. Most már értem csak az értelmes.


----------



## igazmondó (2012 Június 1)

Ma ki sütött a Nap, itt Kovászna megyében.
Szép idő van, nagyon boldog vagyok.


----------



## igazmondó (2012 Június 1)

Az iskola, szalonasütő napot szervezett ma a gyerekeknek.
Ami volt mind elvitték.


----------



## Majmócica (2012 Június 1)

04


----------



## Majmócica (2012 Június 1)

:9:Sok jó smiley van


----------



## Majmócica (2012 Június 1)

Holnap folytatom


----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)




----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)




----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)




----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)

:d


----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)

:..:


----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)




----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)




----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)




----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)




----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)




----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)

kiss


----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)

:idea:


----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)

:-|


----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)

:55:


----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)

:?:


----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)

:arrow:


----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)




----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)

:444:


----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)

:x


----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)

:00:


----------



## Kavado (2012 Június 1)

Köszi


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

1


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

2


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

3


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

4


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

5


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

6


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

7


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

8


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

9


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

10


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

11


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

12


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

13


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

14


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

15


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

16


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

17


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

18


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

19


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

20


----------



## pmarina (2012 Június 1)

köszi


----------



## Majmócica (2012 Június 1)

Budapesten kisütött a nap


----------



## Majmócica (2012 Június 1)

Indulhat a hétvége


----------



## Majmócica (2012 Június 1)

*19*


----------



## Majmócica (2012 Június 1)

20!!!!
Teljes értékű tagság holnaptól!


----------



## pirosmaci (2012 Június 1)

Ez nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## pirosmaci (2012 Június 1)

Nagyegyházán is kisütött a nap...de várhatóan lesz még eső


----------



## pirosmaci (2012 Június 2)

és lett is


----------



## pirosmaci (2012 Június 2)

9


----------



## pirosmaci (2012 Június 2)

10


----------



## pirosmaci (2012 Június 2)

11


----------



## pirosmaci (2012 Június 2)

12


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Köszi az infót!


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

És milyen igaz...


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Mindig lesznek olyan emberek, akikről nem tudod elhinni, hogy valaha is barátok voltatok, pasik, akikről azt, hogy valaha is csókolóztatok, és emberek, akikről azt, hogy valaha is tudtál nélkülük élni...


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Eljön a perc, amikor belátod, hogy bizonyos emberek számára csak a szívedben van hely, az életedben nincs...


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

A folytatás könnyebb?


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Egyre több a fél élet...


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

1


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

2


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

3


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

4


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

5


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

6


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

7


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

8


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

9


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

10


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

11


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

12


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

13


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

14


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

15


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

16


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

17


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

18


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

19


----------



## kicu34 (2012 Június 2)

20


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

- Vádlott, próbáljon végre más ember lenni!

- Én megpróbáltam bíró úr, de akkor meg három évet kaptam okirat hamisításért
​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

- Szeretném, ha mindent tudna rólam- mondja az új titkárnő a főnöknek.- Bevallom, nagyon babonás vagyok!

- Egy pillanatig se törődjön vele! Magának legfeljebb nem fizetünk tizenharmadik havi bért!
​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

- Főnök úr, kérek egy nap rendkívüli szabadnapot. Szeretnék elmenni az anyósom temetésére.
- Én is barátom, én is...​


----------



## Tozsuma (2012 Június 2)

Köszönöm a tanácsot


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

Egy lótenyésztő elmegy az állatorvoshoz:
- Doktor úr, tudna még felírni abból az ajzószerből, amit múltkor a lovamnak ajánlott?
- Persze! Mi is volt a neve?
- Arra sajnos nem emlékszem, de olyan kellemes fahéjas íze volt...​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

- Az én kisfiam rendkívüli gyerek, tele van eredeti ötletekkel, igaz tanárúr?
- Ó igen, különösen ami a helyesírást illeti.​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

Móricka gratulál a nagymamának a születésnapján, kezében óriási virágcsokor.
- Jajj, igazán nem kellett volna Móricka, hiszen tele van a kertünk virággal!
- Csak volt, nagymama... csak volt!​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

Áll a székely juhász a réten a botjára támaszkodva. Arra megy a többi juhász, meglátják, kérdik tőle:
- Hát te meg mit csinálsz?
- Gondolkodom.
- És hol a fenében van a nyájad?
- Azon gondolkodom...​


----------



## Tozsuma (2012 Június 2)

Ma nagyon borús idő van.


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

- Ki az abszolút szerencsétlen?
- ???
- Aki beleül egy szénakazalba és megszúrja egy tű!​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

- Mi volt ez a csoszogás, Jean?
- Kiment a cipője a divatból, uram.​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

- Jean, mit csinál azzal a kefével?
- Az őrület határát súrolom, uram!​


----------



## Tozsuma (2012 Június 2)

Mi az? Minél többet veszünk el belőle belőle, annál nagyobb lesz?

Válasz: a gödör


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

Egy izgatott ember rohan be a rendőrségre:
- A feleségem eltűnt. Keressék meg! Itt a fényképe!
A rendőr hosszasan nézegeti a fényképet a rondácska asszonyról, majd megszólal:
- Uram, biztos ezt akarja?​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

A tanár megkérdezi a kislány anyjától:
- Mondja, honnan örökölte a kislánya azt a hatalmas tudásszomját?
- A tudást tőlem, a szomját az apjától!​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

Irodalom órán:
- Pistike, neked ki a kedvenc íród?
- A papám. Ő szokta írni az igazolásokat, amikor nem jövök iskolába.​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

- Milyen ige a "ver"? Cselekvő vagy szenvedő? - kérdezi a tanár úr Pistikétől.
- A tanár úrnak cselekvő, nekem pedig szenvedő...​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

- Pistike melyik a kedvenc tantárgyad?
- A kvantumfizika.
- De hiszen ti még nem is tanultok kvantumfizikát!
- Hát éppen ezért!​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

- Pistike! Először fordult elő, hogy hibátlan házi feladatot adtál be. Hogy lehet ez?
- Az apukám elutazott a hétvégére és nem tudott segíteni.​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

- Mi az abszolút semmi?
- ???
- A hámozott lufi!​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- ???
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét járó motorral várja a ruhabolt előtt.​


----------



## Kokika90 (2012 Június 2)

- Ki az abszolút műveletlen?
- ???
- Aki azt hiszi, hogy Casablanca Casanova nővére.​


----------



## Tozsuma (2012 Június 2)

Húsz üzenetre van szükségem.


----------



## Tozsuma (2012 Június 2)

Szép napot kívánok! Tozsuma


----------



## Tozsuma (2012 Június 2)

Találós kérdés
Se kicsi, se nagy, se alacsony, se magas


----------



## Tozsuma (2012 Június 2)

Nagyon nehezen jön össze a 20 db hozzászólás. Túl magasra szabták a mércét ebben a rohanó világban.


----------



## Tozsuma (2012 Június 2)

A fiamnak elég nehezen mennek a relációs matek feladatoök. Más , hogy van ezzel?


----------



## Tozsuma (2012 Június 2)

Elrontottam a rántást. Most törhetem az eszem az új vacsin. Rántotta lesz.


----------



## Tozsuma (2012 Június 2)

nagyon szeretem a mákos tésztát. Holnap készítek ebédre, de nem jó a mákdarálóm. Hol darálhatom le a mákot,


----------



## Tozsuma (2012 Június 2)

Elrontottam a rántást. Most törhetem az eszem az új vacsin. Rántotta lesz.


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 2)

Köszi szépen, ez tényleg hasznos.


----------



## Tozsuma (2012 Június 2)

Aki bújt, aki nem jövök!!!!


----------



## Tozsuma (2012 Június 2)

Szép napot kívánok! Tozsuma


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 2)

Egyébként miért van erre szükség?


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

It1s shining outside.


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

Borsóleves és milánói...


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

Dolce latte és vaníliás meggy...


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

Oh, happy day...


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow...


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

Feltöltődve.


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

"Amint fent, úgy lent, amint kint, úgy bent." 
(Hermész Triszmegisztosz) .


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

„Mindannyian a saját világunkban élünk. De ha fölnézel az égboltra, láthatod, ahogy a csillagok, ezek a kis külön világok, együtt csodálatos csillagképeket, naprendszereket, galaxisokat alkotnak.”
(Paolo Coelho)


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

„Előbb magadban kell létrehozni a változást, amit a világtól követelsz!”
(Mahatma Gandhi)


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

"... jól csak a szívével lát az ember, ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan."
(Antoine de Saint-Exupéry)


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

"Több dolgok vannak földön és egen,[...] mintsem bölcselmetek álmodni képes." 
(William Shakespeare)


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

„Úgy érezzük, hogy amit teszünk csak egy csepp a tengerben. Anélkül a csepp nélkül azonban sekélyebb volna a tenger.”
(Kalkuttai Teréz Anya)


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

„Megmutathatom neked az utat, de magadnak kell végigjárnod. Megmutathatom a vizet, de csak te tudsz belőle inni.”
(Anthony de Mello)


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

"Ne menj előttem, lehet, hogy nem tudlak követni. Ne gyere mögém, lehet, hogy nem tudlak vezetni. Gyere mellettem, és légy a barátom.”
(Albert Camus)


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

XI. Belső Erő...


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

Csipike, az óriás törpe


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

"Ahol félelem van, ott nincs szeretet, ahol szeretet van, ott nincs félelem. A kettő kizárja egymást."


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

"A szeretet az egyetlen szer, ami etet."


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

„Ha nem tanulsz a hibáidból, nem érdemes elkövetned őket.”
(L. J. Peter)


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

20?


----------



## Dió77 (2012 Június 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Viola9 (2012 Június 3)

Egy kis vidító : 

Az élet igazságos . 
Aki nem hall , annak jó a szeme .
Aki nem lát , annak jó a füle .
S akinek rövidebb az egyik lába , annak hosszabb a másik .


----------



## Viola9 (2012 Június 3)

Erröl az 1943-as kiugrási kisérletröl és föként arról, hogy
miért
hiúsúlt meg, minden magyarnak tudnia kell........



Kis Kós Margit hozzászólása - A fasisztázók figyelmébe!

(Egy véletlenül talált gyöngyszem, érdemes elemezni. És még
mikről nem
tudunk, mert nem
tudhatunk, mert titkosították. Kik? és vajon Miért?)
Kis Kós Margit is hozzászólt a Polgári Hírszemle hivatkozásához.

Kis ezt írta: "Nekem az is tetszene, ha végre valamelyik
igazságügyi
miniszter foglalkozna
azzal a hivatalos levéllel, amit még 1995-ben írt az
Angliában élő
magyar szervezet
képviselője Vastagh Pálnak:

Budapest, 1995. jún. 27.

Vastagh Pál igazságügyi miniszter úrnak
Budapest,

Tisztelt Miniszter Úr!

E hó elején napilapból értesülhettem arról, hogy Ön
hivatalos izraeli
útja során újabb
kárpótlási igényről tárgyalt. Ezzel összefüggésben a
következőkre
szeretném szíves figyelmét
felhívni.

Valószínűnek tartom, hogy Ön is ismeretében van annak az
elmúlt évben
nyilvánosságra
került brit levéltári dokumentumoknak, amely a magyar ügyekkel
foglalkozó osztályon F.O.
371/34498./C. 120351.sz. alatt kapott elhelyezést. Az idézett
dokumentum szerint 1943
nyarán az akkori magyar kormány kéréssel fordult az angolszász
nagyhatalmakhoz, hogy
tegyék lehetővé Magyarország kiugrását a tengelyhatalmi
blokkból.
Ennek tárgyalása során
megjelent a Zsidó Képviselettől Haimer professzor, aki a zsidó
nagytanács azon kérelmét adta
elő, hogy "a magyar kérelem teljesítése miatt aggódnak a
Magyarországon viszonylagos
biztonságban élo 800.000 zsidó megsemmisítését eredményezné."

Az elhangzott vétó után az angol referens, dr. Randall, a
következőt
írta sajátkezűleg a
dokumentumra: "E kérdést megkülönböztető figyelemmel
kísérjük, és
ezért nem követeljük a
magyaroktól, hogy nyíltan álljanak ki a németek ellen, amely
a német
megszállást
eredményezné."

Az idézett kordokumentum tartalma után egyértelműen
megállpítható,
hogy a magyar nemzet
védőfalként lett feláldozva az országban akkor tartózkodó
800.000
zsidó megmentése
érdekében.

Nem akarom ezzel összefüggésben emlegetni a világszerte
szajkózott
"utolsó csatlós, fasiszta,
tömeggyilkos stb." megbélyegzéseket, amelyek még napjainkban is
felszínen vannak. De azt,
hogy az áldozattól követeljenek unos-untalan bocsánatkérést,
vagyoni
kárpótlást, még enyhe
kifejezéssel élve is cinizmusnak nevezhető.

Az eddig felsoroltak ismeretében a következő kéréssel
fordulok Miniszter
Úrhoz:

1. Állítson fel egy bizottságot annak megközelítő
megállapítására,
hogy az 1943-as kiugrás
megakadályozása következtében milyen kár érte a magyar
nemzetet: a
liberátorok
szőnyegbombázásából, az ország későbbi hadszíntérré válásából, a
lakosság elhurcolásából,
azok nagy része elpusztulásából, a már többszörösen
megkövetelt és
kifizetett kárpótlásból, az ország negyven éven át tartó
folyamatos
kirablásából, a nemzetet világszerte gyalázó hangok
károkozásából.

A felsorolt károkat - amelyek többszörösét teszik ki az ország
jelenlegi külső és belső
adósságának - teljes egészében az idézett zsidó képviselet
felé kell
benyújtani. Elutasítás
esetén a Hágai Nemzetközi Bírósághoz kell fordulni.

2.Mindaddig, amíg a Magyar Állam ezirányú vagyonjogi
követelését nem
teljesítik,
elfogadhatatlan a másik oldal bárminemű követelése.

Miniszter Úr! Levelem már csak azért is idöszerűvé vált, mert a
gyilkos nemzet minősítést
éppen attól a külföldön élő neves karmestertől kaptuk, aki a
sajtó
híradása szerint a magyar
népet "milliós nagyságrendű gyilkosoknak" nevezte. Az illető
karmester
Solti György, aki ezt
követően május 8-án a Budapest Kongresszusi Központban a
Fesztivál
Zenekart vezényelte.

Miniszter Úr! Elképzelhetőnek tartja-e, hogy valaki Izrael
népét a
palesztinok milliós
nagyságrendű gyilkosának nevezze, s utána Tel Aviv legnagyobb
koncerttermében izraeli
zenekart vezényeljen?"


----------



## Viola9 (2012 Június 3)

MEMÓRIATESZT

1.) Az első részben mutat 12 db arcképet.
2.) A második részben is 12 db-ot.
3.) A harmadik részben 48 képet fogsz látni, melyek közül ki kell választani, hogy melyiket láttad az első, ill. a második részben vagy egyáltalán nem is szerepelt eddig.
Miután befejezted a harmadik részt is kiadja az eredményt. Klikk a linkre. 
Sok sikert!!!

*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/tmt/instructions_1.shtml*


----------



## Viola9 (2012 Június 3)

Vetélkedőt rendeztek a világ királynéinak. Ki a legerősebb köztük?
Hárman jutottak a döntőbe. Mindegyiknek adtak egy diót, hogy törje össze.

Az első a foga közé vette és összeroppantotta.
Rávésték a koronájára: A legerősebb fogú királyné.

A második a markába fogta és reccs, máris összetörte.
Ezt vésték a koronájára: A legerősebb kezű királyné.

A harmadik a combja közé rakta és egy pillanat alatt összeroppantotta.
Tanakodtak a bírák. Mit írjanak a koronájára?
Végül ezt a feliratot kapta: Isten óvja a királyt!


----------



## Viola9 (2012 Június 3)

Mozgasd az egeret a gerincen

megmutatja, hogy melyik csigolya hol okozhat problémát

http://www.chiroone.net/askthedoctor/index.html


----------



## Viola9 (2012 Június 3)

WASS ALBERT: Így jó élni! 
"Gondolj arra, hogy meztelenül jöttél erre a világra és meztelenül térsz belőle vissza. Vendég vagy ezen a földön. Csak az a Tied, amit a bőröd alatt hoztál és elviszel. Gazdag, aki egészséges. Aki erős. Aki nem szorul másra. Aki föl tudja vágni a fáját, meg tudja főzni ételét, meg tudja vetni ágyát és jól alszik benne. Aki dolgozni tud, hogy legyen mit egyék, legyen ruhája, cipője és egy szobája, amit otthonának érez. Fája, amit fölapríthasson. Aki el tudja tartani a családját, étellel, ruhával, cipővel, s mindezt maga szerzi meg: az gazdag. Örvendhet a napfénynek, a víznek, a szélnek, a virágoknak, örvendhet a családjának, a gyermekeinek és annak, hogy az ember él. Ha van öröme az életben: gazdag. Ha nincsen öröme benne: szegény. Tanulj meg tehát örvendeni. És ismerd meg a vagyonodat, amit a bőröd alatt hordasz. Élj vele és általa, és főképpen: tanulj meg örvendeni! Vendég vagy a világban és ez a világ szép vendégfogadó. Van napsugara, vize, pillangója, madara. Van virága, rengeteg sok. Tanulj meg örvendeni nekik. Igyekezz törődni velük. Azzal, ami még a világ szépségéből csodálatosképpen megmaradt, az emberiség minden pusztításai mellett is. Nem győzöm eleget mondani: tanulj meg örvendeni. Annak, hogy élsz.
S mert élsz: gazdag lehetsz." (Wass Albert - Te és a világ)


----------



## Viola9 (2012 Június 3)

Bámulatos!


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=sKns1uatyNg&vq=medium


----------



## Viola9 (2012 Június 3)

*Felhívás a magyar földért!*
_Tisztelt Honfitársunk!_

Bizonyára Ön előtt is ismert, a magyar mezőgazdasággal közel sincs minden rendben. Ennek első jele 2012 januárjában *Ángyán József államtitkár lemondása *volt. Azóta sajnos világossá vált: nem a gazdák nyertek az állami földpályázatokon, hanem leginkább különböző oligarcha-csoportok. _(Ezt az Élőlánc, a Váralja Szövetség és a Professzorok Batthyány Köre is külön nyilatkozatban bírálta.)_ Ángyán József, aki az emlékezetes 2005-ös gazdatüntetések emblematikus alakja volt, őszintén kitálalt, hátha ezzel a tarthatatlan helyzetet el tudja mozdítani. Ehelyett azonban országos rágalomhadjárat indult Ángyán Professzor Úr ellen.  *A földbirtok-ügyben most látható visszásságok egyértelműen nem alapozzák meg Magyarország jövőjét. Egy szűk, a keresztény és nemzeti értékrendtől idegen csoportosulás térnyerése nem érdeke a magyarságnak! Mi úgy gondoljuk, a magyar termőföldet nem szabad néhány nagytőkés kezére játszani. A magyar föld a helyi, magyar gazdák kezében van jó helyen.* *A Váralja Szövetség az Élőlánc Magyarországért nevű szervezettel közösen 2012. május 10-én szimpátiatüntetést tartott Ángyán József professzor úr és programja mellett. Útnak indítottunk egy átfogó összefogást, amelynek célja a magyar föld megvédése.* 
*Fogjunk össze a magyar vidékért!
ÍRJA ALÁ PETÍCIÓNKAT AZ INTERNETEN:
www.varaljaszovetseg.hu/02*

Nyilatkozatunkban követeljük:
_- az állami földek bérleti jogára kiírt pályázatok azonnali visszavonását, a közérdeket sértő, a közvéleményt megbotránkoztató pályázati eredmények megsemmisítését, az ezek alapján megkötött szerződések felbontását;
- a Nemzeti Vidékstratégia célkitűzéseinek maradéktalanul megfelelő új pályázati rendszer kidolgozását a családi gazdaságokkal érdemi együttműködésben;
- a zsebszerződéseken alapuló földhasználat azonnali felszámolását;
- a törvénytelenül eladott földek állami tulajdonba vételét és a haszonbérlet nyilvános pályázaton való meghirdetését;
- az osztatlan közös tulajdonban levő földek haladéktalan kimérését;
- a moratórium meghosszabbításának kezdeményezését a megváltozott globális gazdasági környezetre való hivatkozással, mely a csatlakozási szerződéskor előrelátható viszonyokat gyökeresen megváltoztatta;
- a magyar föld idegen tulajdonba kerülését megakadályozó törvények haladéktalan meghozatalát;
- azonnali nyilvános vitát a földről, a vidék jövőjéről, város és vidék kapcsolatrendszeréről, a használati tulajdonról, valamint arról, hogy a föld ne legyen árucikk, ne lehessen spekuláció tárgya._

*Fogjunk össze a magyar vidékért!
ÍRJA ALÁ PETÍCIÓNKAT AZ INTERNETEN:
www.varaljaszovetseg.hu/02*
(Határozottan kijelentjük, hogy kezdeményezésünkkel nem a kormány ellen lépünk fel, csupán egy rossz iránytól határolódunk el. *Ez a kérdés nem a pártpolitikáról, hanem a megmaradásunkról szól!)* 
Köszönettel:
*
Váralja Szövetség*
www.varaljaszovetseg.hu
[email protected]
+3620-548-7596


----------



## Viola9 (2012 Június 3)

Bepoprzók

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/xHkq1edcbk4?rel=0


----------



## Viola9 (2012 Június 3)

Ezt nézzed meg, ha hazai feeeeelinget akarsz : ))
Rudolf Péter filmje : Keleti Pu.

http://www.putlocker.com/file/E589376F88D86094


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

Jók a feltöltések!


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

Tetszenek a topikok.


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

Érdekelnek a témazárók.


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

A gyöngyfűzés is.


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

Meg


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

sok


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

minden más is.


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

A gyerekek is, meg az ovi is.


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

A meséket is nagyon szeretem.


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

A tenisz is jó.


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

NA már nem sokáig zavarkodok.


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

Még egy pár sor,


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

és befejezem ezt az


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

igen érdekfeszítő,


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

és rendkívűl elgondolkodtató


----------



## judikra (2012 Június 3)

eszmefuttatást.


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

04.12.


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

Fontos dátum az életünkben


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

03.11.


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

Egy másik fontos dátumunk


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

gyermekeinkhez köthető


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

de többet nem árulok el róla


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

:d


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

Lelkesen olvasok


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

szeretek írni is


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

és szeretnék hozzáférni


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

az anyagokhoz


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

remélem sikerül


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

szeretném


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

13+1


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

még kell egy pár


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

tá tá titi


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

még egy kicsit


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)




----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

szeretném már a tapp-os anyagokat látni


----------



## Menyo (2012 Június 3)

de még egy kicsit várnom kell


----------



## platan59 (2012 Június 4)

adsf


----------



## platan59 (2012 Június 4)

svfn


----------



## platan59 (2012 Június 4)

épolk


----------



## platan59 (2012 Június 4)

a


----------



## platan59 (2012 Június 4)

asd


----------



## platan59 (2012 Június 4)

cden


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

asdsadfd


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

gfhr


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

műanyag atomreaktor


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

tttttttt


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

zsgk


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

ertv


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

kzf


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

jzdx


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

mfxs


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

bbbbbbbb


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

mxrgsysa


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

hhhh


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

ddit


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

iczc


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

mxhg


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

vsríf


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

kdeí


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

caer


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

kesf


----------



## virágka12 (2012 Június 4)

opohb


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)




----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

a


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

3


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

5


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

7


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

9


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

1


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

2


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

4


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

6


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

8


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

10


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

)


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)




----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

:d


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)




----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)




----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)




----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

:0:


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

)


----------



## Metope (2012 Június 4)

21:d:d:d


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

04


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

05


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

06


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

07


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

06b


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

09


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

11


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

12


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

13 !!!


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

14 :!:


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

15 ...


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

16 ???


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

17 :_(


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

18 ,,,


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

19 buziztff7


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 Június 4)

202020202020!!!


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 4)

Barátság nélkül nem lehet élni.


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 4)

Hogyan lehet megtalálni az igaz barátot? Jó emberismeret mellett szerencse is kell-


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 4)

A gyerekkori barátság erős tud lenni.


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

20


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

19


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

18


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

17


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

16


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

15


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

14


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

13


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

12


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

11


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

10


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

9


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

8


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

7


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

6


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

5


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

Uncsi és fantáziátlan-e vagyok?


----------



## Royking (2012 Június 4)

Minden bizonnyal, de talán célravezető...


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

one


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

2


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

semmi


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

senki


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

érem


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

el


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

a 20


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

hozzászólást


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

de


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

amint


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

meglesz


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

jól


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

fogom


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

érezni


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

köszi!


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

igyekszem


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

magam


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

ezen


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

az


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

oldalon


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

veletek


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

együtt.


----------



## major328 (2012 Június 5)

aaa


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

hú de sok van még


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

hú de sok van még hátra


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

gyorsan


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

kellene


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

megszerezni, hogy


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

minél


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

elôbb


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

használhassam


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

amit szeretnék.


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

még5?


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

4!


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

3.


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

2!


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

1.....


----------



## kristof3 (2012 Június 5)

0!!!


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

20


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

19


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

18


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

17


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

16


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

15


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

14


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

13


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

12


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

11


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

10


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

9


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

8


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

7


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

7


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

4


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

5


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

3


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

2


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

1


----------



## Burqs (2012 Június 5)

0


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

kÖSZÖNET


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

1


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

Köszönet2


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

32


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

44


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

22


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

11


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

1962


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

2323


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

2424


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

kÖSZÖNÖM


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

tEHÁT MIKOR?


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

Valamikor.


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

Bach, Mozart


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 5)

Beethoven


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

rendben


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

megy ez


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

előbb


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

utóbb


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

meg


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

lesz


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

a 20


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

csak


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

még


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

egy


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

kicsit


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

magamban


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

beszélgetek. És kész! Köszönöm!


----------



## pz2708 (2012 Június 5)

Ezt csak a biztonság kedvéért!


----------



## SmKata (2012 Június 6)

hétfő


----------



## SmKata (2012 Június 6)

kedd


----------



## SmKata (2012 Június 6)

szerda


----------



## SmKata (2012 Június 6)

csütörtök


----------



## SmKata (2012 Június 6)

péntek


----------



## SmKata (2012 Június 6)

szombat


----------



## SmKata (2012 Június 6)

vasárnap


----------



## nazsi01 (2012 Június 6)

smkata, ez gyorsan ment


----------



## Fekete Csilla (2012 Június 6)

"Tegyetek kis dolgokat nagy szeretettel!" (Teréz anya)


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Egy – megérett a meggy,


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Kettő – csipkebokor vessző,


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Két székely vágja a fát télen a nagy hidegben, majd kérdi az egyik:
- Te koma, hol van a füles sapkád?
- Amióta balesetem volt nem hordom!
- Milyen baleseted volt?
- Megkínáltak pálinkával és nem hallottam.


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Január 1-eje, korán reggel:
-Mit csinálsz szomszéd?
-Havat hányok.
-Úristen,te mit ittál?!


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

- Hé kocsmáros, mennyibe kerül a sör?
- A pohár 220, a korsó 330.
- Aha, értem. És a sör?


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Két programozó beszélget:
- Aztán, milyen az új csajod?
- Ú te, 90,60,90...
- Nemondd! Sötétlila?!


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

- Miért nem eszik reggel banánt a rendőr? 
- ??? 
- Mert a banán déligyümölcs.


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

- Miért nem eszik reggel banánt a rendőr?
- ???
- Mert a banán déligyümölcs.


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

- Hölgyem, megkérné a kisfiát, hogy ne utánozzon már engem? 
- Pistike, hányszor megmondtam már, hogy ne viselkedj úgy mint egy idióta!


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Férfi bemegy egy számítógép szaküzletbe. Egy edeje nézegeti a legmodernebb számítógépeket, mire az eladó megszólítja:: 
- Uram, ez a kiváló teljesítményű számítógép akár a felére rövidítheti a munkanapját! 
- Hmmmm... ez valóban jól hangzik... Kérem csomagoljon be kettőt!


----------



## Gömby 11 (2012 Június 7)

Ha a csillagokba vágysz álmaid valóra válnak!


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Az öreg székely bemegy a disznóólba,és bedob egy parókát a vályúba: 
-Nincs többé korpa,csak gyönyörű haj!


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Nagymama a halálos ágyán: 
- Mindig jó gyerek voltál, ezért rád hagyom a farmomat, beleértve a nagy házat, az istállót, a munkagépeket és 22 milliót! 
- Hű, nagymama - lelkendezik az unoka. - Nem is tudtam, hogy ilyen gazdag vagy! És hol van ez a farm? 
- A Facebookon...


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 7)

Férj es feleség ülnek a verandán, a férj bort kortyolgat.
- Annyira szeretlek - mondja a férj.
- Ezt most Te mondod vagy a bor? - kérdezi a feleség.
- Ezt én mondom a bornak...


----------



## Nagyfás (2012 Június 7)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást begyűjteni.


----------



## Nagyfás (2012 Június 7)

A lsglsdlsldpőlplsdlofdoaflldkflorfkldf


----------



## Nagyfás (2012 Június 7)

Asdéfldéflápsdlgásdflg


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 7)

1


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 7)

1111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 7)

egy


----------



## Janos19 (2012 Június 8)

13 fodor van a szoknyáján


----------



## Janos19 (2012 Június 8)

a malomnak nincsen köve mégis lisztet jár


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Június 8)

1


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Június 8)

12


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Június 8)

egy


----------



## MzXW (2012 Június 8)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## MzXW (2012 Június 8)

Nap napot tanít.


----------



## MzXW (2012 Június 8)

A nép szava isten szava.


----------



## MzXW (2012 Június 8)

Ott van a győzelem, ahol az egyetértés.


----------



## MzXW (2012 Június 8)

Gyakorlat teszi a mestert.


----------



## MzXW (2012 Június 8)

Aki másnak vermet ás...


----------



## MzXW (2012 Június 8)

Jöttem, láttam, győztem.


----------



## MzXW (2012 Június 8)

Későn jövőnek csontok jutnak.


----------



## Stamm (2012 Június 8)

Köszönöm Zsuszsi!


----------



## Stamm (2012 Június 8)

De,von mire jó ez az egész?


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)




----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

jel


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

jell


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

uppsz


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

a


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

b


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

c


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

e


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

f


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

g


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

h


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

i


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

j


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

k


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

l


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

m:-x


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

n:8:


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

m\\m/


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

o:555:


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

p:444:


----------



## Canoma (2012 Június 8)

q:twisted:


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Alfa


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Bravo


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Charlie


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Delta


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Echo


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Foxtrot


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Golf


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Hotel


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

India


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Juliet


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Kilo


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Lima


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Mike


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

November


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Oscar


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Papa


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Quebec


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Romeo


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Sierra


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Tango


----------



## colorkilla (2012 Június 9)

Uniform


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

Óhh, de jól jön most ez a topik!


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

és mostmár avám is van ^^


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

ez elég... hülyén veszi ki magát, hogy magammal beszélgetek... :O


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

Sneijdeeeer ♥


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

Philipp Lahm ♥


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

mert most EB lázban égek


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

és szegény Sneijderem a szülinapján vesztett :12:


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

és én annyira hülye vagyok....


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

de úgy látom ide mindenki hülyeségeket ír...


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

meg rendeteg értelmetlen dolgot...


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

úgyhogy én is beszállok(tam) :shock:


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

12


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

13 :d


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

14 -> Javier 'Chicharito' Hernandez from ManUnited ♥


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

15 -> Nemanja Vidic from MU ♥ ^-^


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

16 -> Philipp Lahm from Bayern München ♥ kiss


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

17 -> Jordi Alba from Valencia ♥


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

18....


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

19


----------



## Winty (2012 Június 9)

20 *-* byebye und tschüß :..:


----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)

Köszy


----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)




----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)




----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)

Nagyon szép


----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)

ez van


----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)

123


----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)




----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)




----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)




----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)

már csak 9


----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)




----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)




----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)

:2:


----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)




----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)

:88:


----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)

17


----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)

18


----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)

19


----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)

meg van a 20


----------



## Sherif (2012 Június 10)

:d


----------



## lucu (2012 Június 10)

5


----------



## lucu (2012 Június 10)

6


----------



## Nagyfás (2012 Június 10)

1974


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

10


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

11


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

12


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

13


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

15


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

17


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

18


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

19


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

és a 20


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

01


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

02


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

03


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

04


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

05


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

06


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

07


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

08


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

09


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

10


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

11


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

12


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

13


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 11)

a


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Június 11)

111


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Június 11)

112


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Június 11)

113


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

218


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

219


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

220


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

221


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

222


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

223


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

224


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

225


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

226


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

227


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

228


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

229


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

230


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

231


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

232


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

233


----------



## balzs75 (2012 Június 11)

+ 1 a ráadás !


----------



## pefi (2012 Június 11)

Ezer köszönet!!!!


----------



## pefi (2012 Június 11)

Dorog


----------



## pefi (2012 Június 11)

2510


----------



## pefi (2012 Június 11)

:d:d!!!


----------



## kopasz1977 (2012 Június 11)

Azt hiszem én vagyok a világ legbutább fórumozó!!! Olvasom itt a jótanácsokat meg minden,de egy szó nem sok annyit sem értek az egészböl,valaki tiszta érthetö magyarra forditva el tudná nekem mahyarázni hogy hová mit irhatok hogy meglegyen az a nyomi 20 hozzászólás és tudjak végre letölteni,mert engem ez az irkálásos okosság abszolut nem érdekel!


----------



## kopasz1977 (2012 Június 11)

Amugy köszi,csak hát ettöl a zagyva szerkezettöl ami itt megy kissé megfájdul a fejem,nehezen viselem a srtesszt,azt csipem amikor ráklikk a kiválasztott filera és regisztráció után letöltöm,nem az a jó amikor teljesen indiferens dolgokat kell csinálni(se beszélgetni,se blogolni,se megosztani se like olni nem szeretek,magánykedvelö emberként nekem ettöl rosszabb itt nem is lehetne,de muszály mert sokminden van itt ami máshol nincs,tehát kérlek segitsetek nekem érthetö magyarázatokkal [email protected]


----------



## margo75 (2012 Június 12)

... nagyon tetszik a blog... véletlenül akadtam rá


----------



## margo75 (2012 Június 12)

.... csak ez a 20 hozzászólás ne lenne ...


----------



## margo75 (2012 Június 12)

... mert nem jut eszembe sok minden aztán meg az idö is telik...


----------



## margo75 (2012 Június 12)

... remélem ez már 3nak számit


----------



## margo75 (2012 Június 12)

majd én folytatom ... 234


----------



## margo75 (2012 Június 12)

235


----------



## margo75 (2012 Június 12)

236 ... és kivártam a 20 mp-t


----------



## margo75 (2012 Június 12)

237 és újra 20 mp várakozás


----------



## margo75 (2012 Június 12)

238


----------



## margo75 (2012 Június 12)

239... közel a cél elött


----------



## margo75 (2012 Június 12)

240 ....


----------



## margo75 (2012 Június 12)

és a 241


----------



## margo75 (2012 Június 12)

és persze biztos ami biztos 242 ...


----------



## giva (2012 Június 12)

nagyon érdekes oldal, de még nem értem a lényegét


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

243


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

244


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

245


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

246


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

247


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

248


----------



## giva (2012 Június 12)

köszönet, és remélem, hogy megértettem


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

249


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

250


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

251


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

252


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

253


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

254


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

255


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

256


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

257


----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)

Köszönöm


----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)

Kösz a hatodikat is


----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)

a


----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)

b


----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)

kiss


----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)




----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)




----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)




----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)

kiss


----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)




----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)




----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)




----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)




----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)

:``::``:


----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)

:kaboom:


----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)




----------



## optikacska (2012 Június 12)

:kaboom::66:


----------



## hataslepke (2012 Június 13)

:222::222::222::34:


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 13)

z


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 13)

zz


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 13)

zzz


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 13)

zzzz


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 13)

zzzzz


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 13)

zzzzzz


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 13)

zzzzzzz


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 13)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 13)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 13)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

1


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

2


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

3


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

4


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 13)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

5


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

6


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

7


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

8


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

9


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

10


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

11


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

12


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

13


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

14


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

15


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

16


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

17


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

18


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

19


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

20


----------



## Attila226 (2012 Június 13)

20+1


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 13)

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 13)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

1


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

2


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

3


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

4


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

5


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

6


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

7


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

8


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

9


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

10


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

11


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

12


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

13


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

14


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

15


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

16


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

17


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

18


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

19


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

20


----------



## vviktor89 (2012 Június 13)

+1


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

[h=2]szabó lőrinc: március a körúton[/h]


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

Az idő
langyosodik,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

a felhő
rongyosodik,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

itt is, ott
is lyukakat
éget már
rajta a nap,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

s bár közben
zúg az eső,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

mindnyájan
tudjuk, ez ő,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

ez már az
új hatalom,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

a legszebb
forradalom,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

mely gyógyít
és kicserél


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

s mindennek
jó, ami él:


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

az áldott,
drága tavasz


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

vonúl most
a sugaras
körúton


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

és a kofa
standjáról


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

kék ibolya
integet


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

és kikerícs,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

s a nárcisz
is kivirít,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

és oly jó
az a csodás,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

párába-
szőtt ragyogás,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

hogy szinte
szédülök és


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

mint mikor
angyali szép


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

jelenést
lát a gyerek,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

karácsony-
fát: nevetek,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

s köröttem
már remegő


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

gyöngyzene
csak az eső,


----------



## pfkata (2012 Június 14)

a vér friss
üteme ring,
s egyszerre
semmi se fáj,
hisz meghalt,
meg, a halál,
és nincsen
szomoruság
és boldog
lett a világ,
mindenki
gazdagodott,
és a nők
fiatalok -
pedig csak
az az egész,
hogy nézem
az eget, és
az idő
langyosodik,
a veréb
hangosodik,
a felhőn
kék lyukakat
szakítva
perzsel a nap -
s én kezdem jól érezni magamat.


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 14)

zzz


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 14)

zzzz


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 14)

zzzzz


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 14)

zzzzzz


----------



## pixelshogun (2012 Június 14)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

Szia!
Ajánlották nekem ezt az oldalt, de sajnos egyáltalán nem boldogulok vele..................
Tudnál segíteni? Hová kell hozzászólást írnom, A nevem alatt nem jelenik meg a számláló, vagy én csinálok rosszul valamit?
Köszönöm segítséged!
Angini


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

Azt hiszem, rájöttem


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

Nagyon


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

boldog


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

szülinapot


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

szeretnék


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

kívánni


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

mindenkinek,


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

aki


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

ma


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

lett


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

40


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

éves!


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

:d:d:d


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

Lassan.............


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

nagyon lassan...............


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

sikerülni fog


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

Már alig várom!


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

kiss


----------



## Angini (2012 Június 14)

Remélem, hogy sikerült!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

1


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

2


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

3


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

66


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

5


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

8


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

9


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

a


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

b


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

c


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

d


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

e


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

f


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

q


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

w


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

u


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

i


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

rwer


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

re


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

iu


----------



## barackmag12 (2012 Június 14)

21


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

"Tudni azt, hogy az élet megy tovább, és olykor vaktában osztogatja a bajt, fontos felismeréssé vált számomra."


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

Az élet olyan, mint a kerékpározás. Állandóan mozgásban kell lennünk, hogy egyensúlyban legyünk.


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)




----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

kiss


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)




----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)




----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

7


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

8


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

9


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

10


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

11


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

12


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

13


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

14


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

15


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

16


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

17


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

18


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

19


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)

20


----------



## asdfghj123 (2012 Június 15)




----------



## kopasz1977 (2012 Június 15)

próbáljozom tehát vagyok.


----------



## Montalcino (2012 Június 15)

21+1


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"Aki korán kel, az igen."
by W.A.


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"Veszélyes környéken lakom. Ahányszor becsukom az ablakot, mindig odacsukom valaki kezét."
by W.A.


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"Mondtam az orvosnak, hogy engem mindenki utál. Azt mondta, ne legyek nevetséges, még nem is találkoztam mindenkivel."
by W.A.


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"És együtt alszik majd a bárány és a farkas, de a bárány nem alszik majd jól."
by W.A.


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"Erdekes arca van. Erdekes hogy ez egy arc."
by W.A.


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"Részt vettem egy gyorsolvasó-tanfolyamon. A Háború és békét nem egészen 20 perc alatt olvastam el. Az oroszokról szól."
by W.A.


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"A pénz jobb, mint a szegénység, már csak anyagi szempontból is."
by W.A.


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"Könnyü boldognak lenni, ha semmi más gondod nincs az életben, minthogy mennyi nyálat eressz ki a szádon."
by W.A.


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"Utáltam és bántam minden napot, amelyet az iskolában kellett töltenem. Azt akartam, hogy tanítsanak meg írni-olvasni, és aztán hagyjanak békén."
by W.A.


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"Beültem egy étterembe, ahol minden fogást M.E.F. áron számláztak: Más Emberek Fizetése szerint."
by W.A.


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"Kiraboltam egy hentesüzletet, száztizenhat borjúszeletet zsákmányoltam, de aztán neki kellett vágnom, hogy köretet is szerezzek."
by W.A.


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"Rosszabb dolgok is vannak a halálnál: aki valaha is együtt töltött egy estét egy biztosítási ügynökkel, tudja, hogy mire gondolok."
by W.A.


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"Vajon miért mondja minden nö, hogy csapnivaló szeretö vagyok? Hogy tudnak ilyen végleges álláspontra helyezkedni 3 perc alatt?"
by W.A.


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

Na még 7 hsz.
...


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"Minket nem lehet elbocsátani!!! A rabszolgákat el szokták adni."


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"A mosoly még mindig a legelegánsabb módja annak, hogy kimutasd a fogad fehérjét."


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"A nagyotmondás ellen a nagyothallás az egyetlen védelem."


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"A főnök tekintete mindig nyílt és őszinte. Vagyis egyik szeméből a nyílt gonoszság, a másikból az őszinte rosszindulat sugárzik."


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"A tapasztalat segít minket, hogy ugyanazt a hibát legközelebb sokkal ravaszabban kövessük el."


----------



## Süti81 (2012 Június 16)

"A pénz minden gonoszság gyökere... és az embernek szüksége van gyökerekre."


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

Jól csak a szívével lát az ember !


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

foci EB !


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt...


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

egy icipici házikó


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

icipici házikóban icipici ágyikó


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

ottan élt, éldegélt


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

egy icipici lencsilány


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

icipici anyukával


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

túl az Óperencián


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

Én vagyok


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

a híres egy fejű


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

a nevem is ennyi


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

csak Süsü


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

:444:


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

van még


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)




----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

Olimpia


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

Ballag már a vén diák


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

tovább


----------



## maja62 (2012 Június 16)

helló


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

Amint


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

Letelik a türelmi idő


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

És a lehetőségek kapuja előttem kitárul


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

Elmém szabadjára engedem


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

... és követelem


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

A névleges internet sebességem


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

Hogy ne legyen mi akadályozza


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

az információszerzéssel


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

szabadon bővíthető tudásomat


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

És emellett köszönöm


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

Hogy van lehetőség


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

Amivel 20 hozzászólás hama meglőn


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

Ezáltal a feltételek kipipálva


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

És két nap múlva


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

A fórumok csak rám várnak


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

És amint azt megtalálom


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

Miben az örömömet lelem


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

Klikk, bumm, megszerzem


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

Aztán elcsendesedem


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

De ha kell, vagy szeretnék
Billentyűzetemmel új sorokat vetnék,
és minden feltételt én teljesítenék.


----------



## MináJneB (2012 Június 16)

De jöjjön most egy ráadás, 
Üdvözlégy minden fórumostárs.
Mindenkinek kellemes szórakozást.


----------



## Montalcino (2012 Június 17)

20+2


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

1


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

2


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

lll


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

Iv


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

v


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

00110


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

00111


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

0100


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

01001


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

01010


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

de messze még a XX


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

még viii


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

xiii


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

ennyit fog fialni a diszno, hofi szerint, mert ennyi a terv...


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

még v


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

mar csak egy iv van hatra


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

10001


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

xviii


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

1


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

xix


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

2


----------



## smvsp (2012 Június 17)

tadaaaam


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

3


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

4


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

5


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

6


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

7


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

8


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

9


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

10


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

11


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

12


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

13


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

14


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

15


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

16


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

17


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

18


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

19


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

20


----------



## Attiz (2012 Június 17)

21


----------



## fanthom (2012 Június 18)

1


----------



## fanthom (2012 Június 18)

2


----------



## fanthom (2012 Június 18)

3


----------



## fanthom (2012 Június 18)

4


----------



## fanthom (2012 Június 18)

5


----------



## fanthom (2012 Június 18)

6


----------



## fanthom (2012 Június 18)

7


----------



## fanthom (2012 Június 18)

8


----------



## fanthom (2012 Június 18)

9


----------



## fanthom (2012 Június 18)

10


----------



## fanthom (2012 Június 18)

11


----------



## fanthom (2012 Június 18)

12


----------



## fanthom (2012 Június 18)

13


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

Próbálkozom én is


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

kettő is meglesz


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

egy kettőre


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

ha én gazdag lennék


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

elég késő van ideje lenne eltenni magam


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

de annyira örültem, hogy megtaláltam ezt a helyet


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

nem igazán igazodom még el


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

és elkeseredtem, hogy melyik


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

fórumon próbálkozzam bekapcsolodni


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

annyira nem lenne könnyű a helyzet


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

így azért könnyebb


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

egyszer csak letelik


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

vagy megtelik talán


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

és akkor lehet jobban nézelődni és aktívkodni


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

igazából ötleteket jöttem meríteni


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

véleményt meghallgatni


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

tanácsot kérni


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

csak eligazodjam végre


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

azt is meg lehet majd tanulni


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

ha majd végre kitellik a becsület, hű de késő van


----------



## Exti (2012 Június 18)

na végeztem is, pihenek is a feladat után


----------



## amkiliti (2012 Június 18)

elore is orulok hogy ennek a forumnak a tgja lehetek kosyi elore is


----------



## amkiliti (2012 Június 18)

vegre egy oldal ami erdekes es sok info megtalalhato, igazan jo oldal koszi


----------



## amkiliti (2012 Június 18)

valasz1 es elore is koszi a forumnak a munkajat


----------



## amkiliti (2012 Június 18)

remelem valaki irni fog nekem a feltoltesi szabalyokrol koszi


----------



## amkiliti (2012 Június 18)

ha jol ertem 20 valasz utan allando tag lesyek, remeem ez a modja


----------



## amkiliti (2012 Június 18)

nem tudom igy szerzem e meg a pontokat, de feltolteni meg nem tudok


----------



## amkiliti (2012 Június 18)

valaki irja meg itt hogy hogyan lehet elore is koszi


----------



## amkiliti (2012 Június 18)

nem tudom jol ertem e ,de remelem igen


----------



## amkiliti (2012 Június 18)

ha valaki tudja mondja el hogyan kell feltolteni


----------



## amkiliti (2012 Június 18)

egyenlore csak itt probalom a 20 valaszt remelem igy kell


----------



## amkiliti (2012 Június 18)

nehez elhinni senki nem ir vissza


----------



## amkiliti (2012 Június 18)

tobb tucat konyvet tudnek feltolteni


----------



## amkiliti (2012 Június 18)

kerlek segitsetek koszi


----------



## pipee_87 (2012 Június 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Mint ha pásztortűz ég őszi éjtszakákon,
Messziről lobogva tenger pusztaságon:


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
Majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben.


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek.


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Hárman sem birnátok súlyos buzogányát,
Parittyaköveit, öklelő kopjáját;


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Elhülnétek, látva rettenetes pajzsát,
,És, kit a csizmáján viselt, sarkantyúját.‘


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Ég a napmelegtől a kopár szík sarja,
Tikkadt szöcskenyájak legelésznek rajta;


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Nincs egy árva fűszál a tors közt kelőben,
Nincs tenyérnyi zöld hely nagy határ mezőben.


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Boglyák hűvösében tíz-tizenkét szolga
Hortyog, mintha legjobb rendin menne dolga;


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Hej, pedig üresen, vagy félig rakottan,
Nagy szénás szekerek álldogálnak ottan.


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Ösztövér kutágas, hórihorgas gémmel
Mélyen néz a kútba s benne vizet kémel:


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Óriás szunyognak képzelné valaki,
Mely az öreg földnek vérit most szíja ki.


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Válunál az ökrök szomjasan delelnek,
Bőgölyök hadával háborúra kelnek:


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

De felült Lackó a béresek nyakára,
Nincs, ki vizet merjen hosszu csatornára.


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Egy, csak egy legény van talpon a vidéken,
Meddig a szem ellát puszta földön, égen;


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Szörnyü vendégoldal reng araszos vállán,
Pedig még legénytoll sem pehelyzik állán.


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Széles országútra messze, messze bámul,
Mintha más mezőkre vágyna e határrul;


----------



## frodoka (2012 Június 19)

Azt hinné az ember: élő tilalomfa,
Ütve ,általútnál’ egy csekély halomba.


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

:d


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)




----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

17


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

16


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

15


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

14


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

13


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

12


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

11


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

10


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

9


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

8


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

7


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

6


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

5


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

4


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

3


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

2


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

1


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)

:656:


----------



## endru0202 (2012 Június 19)




----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Tüzesen süt le a nyári nap sugára


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Az ég tetejéről a juhászbojtárra.


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Fölösleges dolog sütnie oly nagyon,


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

A juhásznak úgyis nagy melege vagyon.


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Szerelem tüze ég fiatal szivében,


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Ugy legelteti a nyájt a faluvégen.


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Faluvégen nyája mig szerte legelész,


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Ő addig subáján a fűben heverész.


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Tenger virág nyílik tarkán körülötte,


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

De ő a virágra szemét nem vetette;


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Egy kőhajtásnyira foly tőle a patak,


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Bámuló szemei odatapadtanak.


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

De nem ám a patak csillámló habjára,


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Hanem a patakban egy szőke kislyányra,


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

A szőke kislyánynak karcsu termetére,


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Szép hosszú hajára, gömbölyű keblére.


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Kisleány szoknyája térdig föl van hajtva,


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Mivelhogy ruhákat mos a fris patakba';


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Kilátszik a vízből két szép térdecskéje


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

Kukoricza Jancsi gyönyörűségére.


----------



## seep (2012 Június 19)

:444:


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

Bóbita bóbita táncol


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Körben az angyalok ülnek,*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Béka-hadak fuvoláznak*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Sáska-hadak hegedülnek.*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Bóbita, Bóbita játszik,
*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Szárnyat igéz a malacra,*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Ráül, igér neki csókot,kiss*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Röpteti és kikacagja.*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Bóbita, Bóbita épít,*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Hajnali köd-fal a vára,

*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Termeiben sok a vendég,

*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Törpe-király fia-lánya.

*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Bóbita, Bóbita álmos,*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Elpihen őszi levélen,*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Két csiga őrzi az álmát,*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Szunnyad az ág sürüjében.

*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

*
Weöres Sándor*


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

:d


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)

kedvenc


----------



## csba11 (2012 Június 20)




----------



## MJohnny (2012 Június 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

Szeretitek a Rammsteint?


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

Mutter jó szám


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

ich habe Pläne


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

große Pläne


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

ich baue dir ein Haus


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

Jeder Stein ist eine Träne


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

und du ziehst nie wieder aus


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

ja ich baue ein Häuschen dir


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

hat keine Fenster


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

keine Tür


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

innen wird es dunkel sein


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

du


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

du hast


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

du hast mich


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

du hast mich gefragt


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

und ich hab nichts gesagt


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

willst du bis der Tod euch scheidet treue sein für allen Tage?


----------



## Ohnedich (2012 Június 20)

Nein!


----------



## bozsofia (2012 Június 21)

Köszönjük ezt a topicot  Nehéz úgy összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, hogy értelmes is legyen, és ne tartson hosszú ideig.


----------



## bozsofia (2012 Június 21)

Hamarosan meglesz a 20 hozzászólés, remélem


----------



## bozsofia (2012 Június 21)

* hozzászólás


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

első  és köszönet


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

ez a második


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

03...


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

04


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

05


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

06


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

07


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

08 - de messze van a 20....


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

09


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

10


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

11


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

12


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

13


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

14


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

15


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

16


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

17


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

18


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

19


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

20 és kész?????


----------



## faczan (2012 Június 21)

21?????


----------



## kludj (2012 Június 21)

26


----------



## kludj (2012 Június 21)

28


----------



## kludj (2012 Június 21)

30


----------



## Feri bácsi (2012 Június 22)

Csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## Silence_05 (2012 Június 22)

"A tévedés többnyire olyan igazság, amely eltévesztette a maga időpontját."
Étienne Rey


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

1


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

2


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

3


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

4


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

5


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

:111:


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)




----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

8


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

9


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

10


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

11


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

123


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

13


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

14


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

15


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

16


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

17


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

18


----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)




----------



## Fassenkugel (2012 Június 23)

Hallos fassenkugel te nagyon vicces vagy....


----------



## Sea M. (2012 Június 23)

Ó, de jó hogy benéztem ide.


----------



## Sea M. (2012 Június 23)

A hozzászólásokról tudtam, hogy kell, de a két napról nem...


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

Köszönöm ez jó tanács!


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

Nem könnyű csak úgy írni a levegőbe .


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

Hát akkor én is számolok.


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

4


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

5


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

6


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

7


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

8


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

9


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

Itt a fele!


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

A gyermekem látott a fórumon egy gyönyörű szürke cicát, szereti!


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

12


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

13


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

14


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

15


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

16


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

17


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

18


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

És már majdnem!!


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

20! :d


----------



## Bettibarna (2012 Június 23)

Sziasztok, 48 óra múlva!


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

1


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

2


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

3


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

4


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

5


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

6


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

7


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

8


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

9


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

10


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

11


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

12


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

13


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

14


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

15


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

16


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

17


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

18


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

19


----------



## Ádám Fekete (2012 Június 24)

20


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

Szia, a köszönetek bekattintása is hozzászólásnak számít? Növeli a sorszámopt?


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

1


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

3


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

4


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

5


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

6


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

7


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

8


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

9


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

10


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

11


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

12


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

13


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

14


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

15


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

16


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

17


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

18:444:


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

19


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

20kiss köszönöm


----------



## fixmail (2012 Június 24)

21:0:


----------



## sakos2 (2012 Június 24)

20 megvan, mégsem tudok letölteni. 21 kell?


----------



## picuri91 (2012 Június 24)

akkor 22


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

Köszönöm, ez sokat segít nekem is!


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

katika1024 írta:


> Köszönöm, ez sokat segít nekem is!



Megpróbálom most a választ is, működik-e. Ez elvileg az idézetes.


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

Ez pedig a sima válasz?


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

Jó, hogy lehet számolni, mert azt szeretek


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

Ezt illik is, hiszen ezzel foglalkozom


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

Sikerült a szín beállítása is )) Következőben valami más


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

Kislányom (aki 8 hónapos) azzal játszik, hogy felmászik a hátamon, és mikor már felállt, elengedi a vállamat és nagyot esik


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

Nem is tudom miért csinálja ezt


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

Most meg hisztizik


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

A gyermek emlékezete olyan, mint a száraz villám: fellobban, egy pillanatra mindent megvilágít, aztán kialszik.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

Onnan tudjuk, hogy a gyerek kezd felnőni, hogy elkezd olyanokat kérdezni, amikre van válasz.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

A gyerekek olyanok, mint az angyalok (...). Mert mi más lenne az angyal, ha nem az Isten gyermeke?


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

Talán a legszebb tulajdonsága a gyerekkornak, hogy a gyermek a legnagyobb nyomorúságban is megtalálja, ami szép, vagy amit később szerethet.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

Azt hiszem, fontos közel maradni a gyerekkorunkhoz. A gyerekkor az ember legfontosabb időszaka.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

Őrültség egy gyereknek csak azért egyre-másra ajándékokat venni, mert az ember megengedheti magának. Akkor nem becsülik meg a dolgok értékét, és nem törekszenek arra, hogy kiérdemeljék őket.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

Tudod mire jöttem rá, mi a nagyszerű dolog abban, ha az ember terhes? Olyasvalami, amit el sem tudtam volna képzelni. Hogy az ember soha nincs egyedül. Amikor van bensődben egy gyerek, soha többé nem vagy egyedül. Ő egy valóságos személy.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

gyerek szeme mélyebben és tágabban, bizonyos értelemben igazabbul látja a világot, mint a felnőtté, mert a valóságot kiteljesíti, megtoldja az álommal; az álom szót nem üres ábránd, menekülés értelemben véve, hanem mint a teljesség és tisztaság igényét, vágyát, lehetőségét


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

A zene hatalmas dolog. Egy dal megváltoztatja a kedved, emléket teremt, megváltoztathatja az életedet.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

A zene kifejezi mindazt, ami szavakkal elmondhatatlan, mégsem maradhat kimondatlanul.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

Isten azért teremtette a zenét, hogy szavak nélkül tudjunk imádkozni.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

A zene ott kezdődik, ahol a szó hatalma véget ér.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

A zene rendet teremt a csöndben.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

A valósággal az a gáz, hogy nincsen hozzá háttérzene.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

Négyéves koromban azt mondtam anyámnak, hogyha felnövök, rockzenész akarok lenni. Azt mondta, a kettő együtt nem megy.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

A zene szubjektív. Nem vagy köteles szeretni mindent, amit hallasz, de ha szeretsz valamit és megmozgat, nyertél. Tehát ne engedd senkinek, hogy megmondja, mi a menő vagy a gáz, vagy mit hallgass. (...) A zene a tiéd.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

A zene a nagy egyesítő. Elképesztő erő. Olyasmi, ami még az olyanokban is közös lehet, akik mindenben, de mindenben különböznek.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

a hallasz egy dalt, ami sírásra késztet, és már nem akarsz többet sírni, akkor nem hallgatod többé azt a dalt.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

A zene pszichológia. Ha nem jut be a szívbe, a lélekbe, az elmébe, az emberek nem fogják érezni.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

Könnyebb az élet, ha dalolhatsz róla.


----------



## Natcsi (2012 Június 25)

Zene nélkül az élet tévedés volna.


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

Tedd, amit szeretsz, amiben hiszel, és a siker szinte eljön magától!


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

katika1024 írta:


> Tedd, amit szeretsz, amiben hiszel, és a siker szinte eljön magától!



*Sajnos nem tudom, hogy kitől van ez az idézet*. :-(


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

Micsoda formázási lehetőségek:

alma
körte
barack
dinnye
Gyümölcsök voltak


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

13


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

Mennyi is az annyi?


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

100-20+5*4 = ???
következőben meg lesz a válasz


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

katika1024 írta:


> 100-20+5*4 = ???
> következőben meg lesz a válasz


*100 *
:4:


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

Köszi


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

Már csak 5 darab van hátra, addig is szórakoztatom magam ;-)


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

1


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

Kinek és mit köszönsz???


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

2


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

Vagy ez a legrövidebb szó, ami eszedbe jutott és értelmes?


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

a 20 hozzászólást gyorsan összegyűjtő fórumot és az infókat


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

Már csak 2 van!!!! Az előbb elszámoltam volna? Pedig nem illene ;-)


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

ja, nem terveztem szavakat írni, csak elszámolok, amíg összejön a 20


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

Értem! Akkor én is köszönöm!!! ;-)


----------



## katika1024 (2012 Június 25)

És megvan a *20*, további jó szórakozást!!!  Szia!


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

3


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

neked össze is jött


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

helló


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

4


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

5


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

6


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

7


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

8


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

9


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

10


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

11


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

12


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

13


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

14


----------



## kdeja (2012 Június 25)

15


----------



## Alvégi Vera (2012 Június 25)




----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

Ez egy nagyon jó ötlet, hogy gyorsan össze lehet szedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

és akkor most jöjjön a mindenki által olyan szívesen használt és bevált..


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

számolás


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

1-egy- megérett a meggy


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

ja ez már 5 volt..na mindegy


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

szóval most már 7


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

jaj nagyon megy ez nekem


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

mindjárt megvan a fele..jippiii


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

és már itt is vagyok a felénél..


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

örült ez a tempó...


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

lassan el is kezdhetek visszaszámolni...mennyi izgalom egy napra...


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

nem is értem, hogy bírom ...szóval hánynál is tartunk most? 13?


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

akkor már csak 7 van hátra..ja nem 6..azta


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

...5...


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

..4.. tisztára mint szilveszterkor


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

..3!!!!! jeeeeee


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

már csak 2!! lassan megvan a 20 hsz!!!!


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

az utolsó előtti!!! már itt van a cél


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

és megvan a 20!!!!! jihááá


----------



## raplicsáré (2012 Június 26)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

20


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

19


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

18


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

17


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

17, köszönöm a tippet én is


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

hopp, kicsit belezavarodtam ... 

na szóval: 16


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

15


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

14, 13 - csak, hogy rendben legyen a visszaszámolás


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

12


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

11


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

10 - a fele már megvan, jubilálok


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

9


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

8


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

7


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

6


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

5


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

4


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

3


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

2


----------



## Vollebak (2012 Június 26)

1 - köszönöm a lehetőséget, tűzök az ebook-topikba adni-venni


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

tényleg jó ötlet ez a topic


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

100


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

200


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

300


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

400


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

500


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

600


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

700


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

800


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

900


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

1000


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

1100


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

1200


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

1300


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

1400


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

1500


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

1600


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

1700


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

1800


----------



## D.Boggie (2012 Június 26)

1900


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

20


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

19


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

18


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

17


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

16


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

15


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

14


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

13


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

12


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

11


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

10


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

9


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

8


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

7


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

6


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

5


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

4


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

3


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

2


----------



## Maci21 (2012 Június 26)

1


----------



## Roberto07 (2012 Június 26)

köszönöm!


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 26)

Köszönet!


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 26)

8


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 26)

18


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

Egy ismerősöm mesélt erről a fórumról.


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

Végre egy hely, aminek van értelme.


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

Talán én is sikeresen tudom használni.


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

Már nagyon várom, hogy leteljen a 48 óra.


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

Mit is akartam mondani..?


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

Talán nem is volt fontos.


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

Közeledek...


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

Messze vagyunk még, Törpapa???


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

Még messze...


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

Messze vagyunk még, Törpapa?


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

Már messze...


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

9


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

8


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

7


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

6


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

5


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

4


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

3


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

2


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

1


----------



## sif00 (2012 Június 26)

Köszönet...Hajrá!


----------



## csizmik (2012 Június 26)

:d


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

1


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

2


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

3


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

4


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

5


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

6


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

7


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

8


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

9


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

10


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

11


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

12


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

13


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

14


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 27)

15


----------



## bundika16 (2012 Június 27)

Sziasztok! Köszönöm. hogy rátok találhattam.


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

Köszönöm 1


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

Köszönöm 2


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

Köszönöm 3


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

Köszönöm 4


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

Köszönöm 5


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

Köszönöm 6


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 1


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 2


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 3


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 4


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 5


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 6


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 7


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 8


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 9


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 10


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

küszi 11


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 12


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 13


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 14


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 15


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 16


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 17


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

köszi 18


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

egyik 19


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

másik egy....


----------



## gabirka (2012 Június 28)

21


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

Köszönöm


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)




----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)




----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

kiss


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)




----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

:777:


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

:111::111:


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

:222:


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)




----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)




----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)




----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

:55::55:


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

:11:


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

:34:


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

:evil:


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

:88:


----------



## easymail (2012 Június 28)

:,,::23::!:


----------



## Ziraa (2012 Június 28)

Köszi


----------



## Ziraa (2012 Június 28)

:656: ://:


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)




----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

kiss


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

8)


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)




----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

:4:


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

:0:


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

:..:


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

:55:


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

:88:


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)




----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

11


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

:ugras:


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

:mrgreen:


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

:444:


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

://:


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

16
Aa


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

:2:


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

:22:


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

1234567


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

:23:


----------



## vze (2012 Június 28)

*b*_i_u


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Köszönettel.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

1


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Most végeztem az érettségin. Mint kérdező...


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Oszt elfáradtam.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Magyar meg történelem.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Gondolom ez az, amit mindenki kedvel.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Meg lassan itt a húsz. Legalábbis majdnem a fele.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Már 8.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Remélem alszotok.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Vagy nem olvassátok ezt túl sokan.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Már csak 9.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Aztán meg majd tudok feltölteni olyan könyveket, amilyenek még nincsenek.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Remélem fogtok örülni neki.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)




----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

15.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Ha visszaolvasom, jókat röhögök majd magamon.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Éljen a kreativitás. Július végén kéktúra az osztályommal.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Zalalövőtől Kaposvárig, 203 km.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Sátorral, hátizsákkal. Utána meg Mátra vártúrák, mert a feleségemmel túravezetők is vagyunk. Meg óvónénik. Mármint csak ő.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Hát, ennyi. Bocs a sok sületlenségért.


----------



## szabze (2012 Június 28)

Hahó!!!!


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

A barátságot fel lehet építeni, csak meg kell találni a közös pontokat, közös érdeklődési kört, olyat, amit együtt tudnak folytatni. Két ember újra közelebb kerülhet egymáshoz, újra barátok lehetnek és helyreállíthatják a kapcsolatukat, mert amikor erősödik a barátság, együtt nő a szeretet érzése is.


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

Amit most gondolsz, holnapi életedet formálja.


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

Dobogókő
Az ezoterikus tanok szerint itt futnak össze a Föld erővonalai, itt található a Föld szív csakrája. Egyesek szerint, fülünket a sziklára téve halhatjuk a Föld szívverését. A Dalai Láma Magyarországra érkezésének első színhelye.
Nem csak a gyönyörű természet, de a legenda, az ezoterikus vélekedés is egyre több látogatót csalogat Dobogókőre, ahol a Föld szíve dobog. Az egyik elmélet szerint ez a hely maga a Pilis, beleértve a mai Visegrádi-hegységet, más elmélet szerint az Esztergom-Visegrád-Dobogókő által határolt terület, és vannak akik szerint a Rám hegy alatti Ferenczi-szikla az a hely, amit az energiaáramlása alapján a szív-csakrának lehet tekinteni.
A fenti vélekedéseket támasztja alá, hogy a Dalai Láma egy évekkel ezelőtti magyarországi látogatása során eljött Dobogókőre, és a következőket nyilatkozta: "A tibeti szemlélet és magatartás a Szent Tudás többi hajtásához hasonlóan a Mindenséget egységben, Egynek látja és éli."
Ennek megfelelően az úgynevezett erőközpontokat, csakrákat nemcsak az emberi testben, de pl. a Földgolyón is számon tartja.
A hagyomány szerint a Föld szív-csakrája Magyarország területén, pontosabban a Pilisben van.
A Pilisben található Dobogókő, mint oly sok más megnevezés, nevében archaikus tudást őriz, melynek mondásban rögzült, elhomályosult változata máig él a Kárpát-medence népeinél: Közép-Európát az itt élő népek kontinensünk szíveként emlegetik.


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

Ha nyitott vagy egy teljesen más gondolkodásra a testünk működésével kapcsolatban, ajánlom a GNM oldalát megtekinteni, Csákvári Eszter oldalán!


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

5 tuti kaja amitől jobban nézel ki:
Eper


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

Szardínia


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

Spenót\\m/


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

Kakaó: A köztudatban a kakaó sem tartozik a kifejezetten egészséges ételek közé. Pedig a teával és a vörösborral egyetemben olyan flavonoidot tartalmaz, amely javítja a bőröd állagát, puhábbá, bársonyosabbá teszi azt. A kakaóban fellelhető epicatechin egy olyan antioxidáns, amely erősíti a véráramlást, így serkentve a bőr tápanyag- és oxigénellátását. Így aztán egészséges és friss bőrt eredményez.


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

[h=1]Piac költözik a Parlament tövébe[/h]*Házi sajtot, zöldségeket, vagy akár füstölt húsokat is vehetsz a Kossuth téri piacon. Szeptember végéig az árkádok alatt árulják portékáikat a kendős nénik*


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

[h=1]Menhelyi cicák harcolnak a világ legdagibb macskája címért[/h]A világ legkövérebb macskája, a 17 kilós Meow a hónap elején pusztult el szívelégtelenségben. Címére máris két „jelentkező” is pályázik. Vagyis egész pontosan pályáztatják őket. De minek?!


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

A cím egyik várományosa egy manhattani menhelyen élő 9 éves kandúr, SpongeBob, akinek testsúlya nagyjából megegyezik egy 2 éves gyerekével, egy egészséges felnőtt macska normál súlyának azonban háromszorosa: 13,6 kiló. Nála is kövérebb azonban a szintén New York-i Garfield, aki több, mint 18 kilót nyom. Idős gazdája nemrégiben hunyt el, így a 10 éves állat szintén egy menhelyen vár arra, hogy sorsa jobbra forduljon.


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

Egyértelmű, hogy a világ legkövérebb macskája titulus helyett mindkét cicának egy-egy felelős gazdira lenne szüksége, aki hajlandó fogyókúrára fogni őt, hogy ne pusztuljon el idő előtt, elődjéhez hasonlóan például szívelégtelenségben vagy más – az emberekhez hasonlóan az állatoknál is – a túlsúllyal összefüggésbe hozható betegségben.


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

Az eszement versengés kapcsán mindkét macska rengeteget szerepelt a médiában a napokban, aminek egyetlen pozitív hozadéka mégiscsak lehet: ha az álomgazdi épp ennek köszönhetően jelentkezik érte. Drukkolunk!....


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

Összefogásban az állatkínzás ellen!


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

[h=6]‎"Senki sem ismerheti meg teljesen egy másik ember lényegét, csak akkor, ha szereti. A szeretete teszi képessé arra, hogy meglássa a szeretett személy alapvető vonásait és tulajdonságait; sőt mi több, meglássa a benne rejlő lehetőségeket is." Viktor E. Frank
[/h]​


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

Eltűnt!
Diósi Gabriella 2012.06.21-én. A rendőrség is közreműködik a keresésben. Aki látta vagy tud róla valamit: 20/203-97-27


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

Megpróbálni elfelejteni valakit, akit szeretsz, olyan, mintha megpróbálnál emlékezni valakire, akit soha sem ismertél.​


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

A magyar nyelv azért (is) csodás, mert az ember 5 percig tud úgy káromkodni, hogy közben nem ismétli magát és egyetlen csúnya szót sem mond ki.


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

Azt a kupoláját!
(mi az a kupola, bátyám?
hát, a terem búrája!  )


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

Ajánlom a London Boulevard c filmet


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

[h=1]A napi meditáció 7 előnye
1. Testileg, lelkileg lazább leszel attól, ha mindennap legalább egy meditációs gyakorlatot elvégzel. Ennek pedig csak áldásos hatásai vannak, nem igaz? [/h]


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

2. Hatékonyabban tudsz teljesíteni a munkahelyeden, ha meditálsz. A relaxációs gyakorlatok a feszültségoldás mellett növelik a koncentrációs képességet is.


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

3. Talán logikátlannak tűnik, mégis igaz: ha naponta félórát meditálsz, sokkal jobban osztod be az idődet, és több szabad perced marad magadra.


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

4. Az emberi kapcsolataid (és főleg a családi kapcsolataid) is javulnak a rendszeres gyakorlásnak hála. A párod már néhány nap után megérzi a változást, de hetek múlva a szüleidnek és a barátaidnak is feltűnik majd, hogy jobb kedved van és jobb veled beszélgetni!


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

5. A gyakori meditáció ránctalanít és megszépít! Ezt az érvet nem is nagyon kell tovább magyarázni, ugye?!


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

6. A meditáció növeli az intuíciót. Mindegy, hogy melyik iskolát vagy irányzatot választod, biztos, hogy gyakorlás közben és utána is sokkal tisztábban és hangosabban hallod majd a belső hangodat!


----------



## Babszem85 (2012 Június 28)

7. Gyógyulhatsz, amíg meditálsz. Természetesen a kifejezetten gyógyító célra megírt, kitalált gyakorlatok a leghatékonyabbak, de ha nem vagy beteg, nem kell feltétlenül ezeket választanod. Bármelyik technika segít megőrizni és megszilárdítani az egészségedet!


----------



## judit199 (2012 Június 29)

Köszönöm 2


----------



## Wisi (2012 Június 29)

:9:


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

Ezt az infót kerestem eddig!


----------



## ogramm (2012 Július 1)

Tanulságos és megszívlelendő


----------



## ogramm (2012 Július 1)

Persze.Én úgy gondolom azért történik ez mert megpihen az agy is és a szervezet is a meditáció ideje alatt.Feltöltődik energiával ezért fiatalodik. A fiatalság pedig magábban foglalja a szépséget is.


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

20


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

19


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

Én is köszönöm.:0:


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

17 :5:


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

15?


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

14\\m/


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

13


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

12 12 12 12 12 12


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

eleven


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

türelem...


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

a többit majd holnap


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

türelmetlenek vagyunk?


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

visszaszámlálás?!


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

Akkor... 5


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

4


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

3


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

2:5:


----------



## judit199 (2012 Július 2)

Vakáció!!!:23:


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

Váci Miháy mainapság ritka kincs, ifjúkoromban a csapból is folyt a Nem elég...


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

köszönet!


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

ez szép volt


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)




----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

sőt :8:


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)




----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)




----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

még egy vagont hozzá kell szólnom


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

most egy tucat van hátra


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)




----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

most vagyok a felénél


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

ill. már nem is a felénél


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

magammal is tudok beszélni!


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)




----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)




----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

már csak öt van hátra s micsoda boldogság


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

négy


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

három....


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

kettő


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 2)

:-x


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)

ketto


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)

negy


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)

hat


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)




----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)




----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)

kiss


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)




----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)




----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)




----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)

:444:


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

köszi megint


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)

kiss


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)




----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

Ok


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)




----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

Ez menni fog asszem!


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)

:neutral:


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

1.


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)




----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

Vettem!


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)




----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

HÚÚÚ


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)

:d


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)




----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

6?


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)

k0szonöm


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

7.


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

számláló nincs?


----------



## HirkaSoma (2012 Július 3)

üdv


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

9.


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

viszont!


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

11. a szerencseszámom


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

nem 12, tehát ez 13.


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

Haladok már.


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

15


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

16.


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

17


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

18


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

19


----------



## Briginya (2012 Július 3)

és: 20.


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 3)

akkor kezdjük. 1, megérett a meggy.


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 3)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 3)

3, te leszel a párom.


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 3)

4, észnél légy.


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 3)




----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

hali


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

szedem


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

össze


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

a


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

20


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

mondom


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

húsz


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

hozzá-


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

szólást


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

még


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

kell


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

9


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

már


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

csak


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

6


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

ra van


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

szükség


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

illetve


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

már csak


----------



## tzs78 (2012 Július 3)

egy kell, ez az uccsó
yeah


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2012 Július 3)




----------



## Enamorada (2012 Július 5)

Kicsit megkésve de azért Nagyon Boldog July 1 mindenkinek!


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

Nagyon jó fejek vagytok,örülök,hogy rátok találtam!


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

Hú,de meleg van.


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

Hurrá,nyaralunk!!!


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

135


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

0646/319 825


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

Én , mikor:cici: láttam.


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

kiss nektek


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

Don't :-? Be


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

:!: Hello


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

:0:


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

:88:


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

:656::88:


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

:5: +:nobeer: =\\m/


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

:222:,győztünk.


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

:444: +:22: =:00:


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

:ugras::..::23:


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

Ha az elme rendben van,minden rendben van.


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

1924


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

Buddha-tar.hu


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

:88:


----------



## Babi1952 (2012 Július 5)

Nagyon köszönöm a segítséget kiss


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

köszönöm


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

,A mosoly egy görbe vonal,ami egyenesbe hozhat mindent'


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

- Rendőr bácsi, tessék gyorsan jönni! A papa meg a zöldséges már fél órája verekszik!
- Fél órája? És miért csak most szólsz?
- Azért, mert eddig a papa volt fölényben!
xD


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Néha Isten nem adja meg amit akarsz. Nem azért, mert nem érdemled meg, hanem azért, mert SOKKAL jobbat érdemelsz!


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Mosolyogj ha boldog vagy-.....kiállts ha dühöngsz,vagy csak sírj csendesen ha valami nagyon fáj.


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Azért hívják ezt szerelembe esésnek:mert nem kell kényszerítened magad az esésre,csak megtörténik.


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Nők ... Nem tudják, hogy mit akarnak, de dühösek ha nem kapják meg ! ;DD


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

A győztesek a célszalagon tartják a szemüket,nem az akadályokon.


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Miért áll két rendőr között egy kutya?

-Hogy 2 hülye között legyen egy okos is.


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Ha egy kérdés nehéz kérdés,tudod,hogy a válasz nehézsége nem a kérdésben rejlik,hanem a Te gondolataidban.


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Élet nincs is keze,de mégis tőle kapod a legnagyobb pofonokat!!!


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Szeretet áradjon belőled az egész világra,hiszen a jóság az egyetlen tulajdonság,amit mindenki megőriz emlékezetében.


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Az iskolában Pistikének óriási piros folt van az arcán. Megkérdezi a tanárnő:
- Pistike, mitől olyan piros az arcod?
- Megcsípett egy szúnyog.
- Ne hazudj, egy szúnyogcsípéstől nem lehet olyan piros!
- Igen, de a bátyám az ásóval akarta lecsapni.


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Találj egy helyet önmagadban, ahol ott van az öröm, és ahol az öröm legyőzi a fájdalmat.


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Nem az a fontos az életben,amit kapunk,hanem az,amit adunk.


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Soha nem késő,hogy holnap végre elfeledd a tegnapokat!


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

-Hogy hívják a minta nagybácsit?
-Mintata


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Nem vagyok bunkó,csak brutálisan őszinte!


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

Ha hiányzik valaki,nézz fel az égre.Legalább tudhatod,hogy együtt vagytok alatta.


----------



## jatekoscc (2012 Július 5)

na megvan a 20... huhh!


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

1


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

2


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

3


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

4


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

5


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

6


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

7


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

8


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

9


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

10


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

11


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

12


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

13


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

14


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

15


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

16


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

17


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

18


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

19


----------



## helki (2012 Július 5)

20 köszi


----------



## ilonagonda (2012 Július 6)

sziasztok


----------



## ilonagonda (2012 Július 6)

Most regisztráltam.


----------



## ilonagonda (2012 Július 6)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## ilonagonda (2012 Július 6)

ez már a negyedik.


----------



## ilonagonda (2012 Július 6)

5


----------



## ilonagonda (2012 Július 6)

heló


----------



## ilonagonda (2012 Július 6)

tag


----------



## SCsaba71 (2012 Július 6)

sziasztok


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

Már alig várom, hogy szemezgessek a fórumról


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

Jó kis könyveket láttam.


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

Köszi értük!


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

Akkor kezdem is a számolást...


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

0


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

1


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

2


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

3


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

4


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

5


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

6


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

7


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

8


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

9


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

10


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

11


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

12


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

13


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

14


----------



## Felhasználó007 (2012 Július 6)

Köszönöm!


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

20


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

19


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

18


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

17


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

16


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

15


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

14


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

13


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

12


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

11


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

10


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

9


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

8


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

7


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

6


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

5


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)

Köszönöm


----------



## frauke (2012 Július 6)




----------



## hoho55 (2012 Július 7)

Mint egy először beíró új tag,először is szeretném köszönteni az összes regisztrált tagot, akikkel remelém közös érdeklődés kapcsán, feltudom majd venni a kapcsolatot. Ha nem a megfelelő oldalon teszem ezt,remélem elnézik majd nekem.


----------



## kisbuszos (2012 Július 7)

Sok idő elteltével végre újra itt lehetek a fórumon.


----------



## kisbuszos (2012 Július 7)

Remélem ezúttal több időt tudok a fórumon tölteni.


----------



## kisbuszos (2012 Július 7)

Ez egy nagyon értékes fórum, nagyon értékes fórumtagokkal!!! kiss


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"Talán a legszebb tulajdonsága a gyerekkornak, hogy a gyermek a legnagyobb nyomorúságban is megtalálja, ami szép, vagy amit később szerethet."
Sz. Koncz István


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"Azt hiszem, fontos közel maradni a gyerekkorunkhoz. A gyerekkor az ember legfontosabb időszaka."
Marqaux Fragoso


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"A gyerek szeme mélyebben és tágabban, bizonyos értelemben igazabbul látja a világot, mint a felnőtté, mert a valóságot kiteljesíti, megtoldja az álommal; az álom szót nem üres ábránd, menekülés értelemben véve, hanem mint a teljesség és tisztaság igényét, vágyát, lehetőségét."
Alain Fournier


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"Milyen bohó a gyermek! S micsoda érzékeny a lelke minden változás iránt! Az ő lelkük olyan, mint valami finom kis gép, amely erős munkára nem való, de minden csekélységre megperdülnek a kerekei. Nekik merőben más a világuk, mint a miénk. A mi nagy dolgaink nekik semmiségek, és amik nekünk semmiségek, azok nekik a nagy valamik. A gyermek kacag olyanokon, amiken mi nem is mosolygunk, és sír olyanokon, amiken mi a homlokunkat se ráncoljuk. Egy tintacsepp, egy cserebogár, egy botlás, idegen öltözet: nevet rajta. És sír, ha a tolla elgörbül, ha csúfolják, ha aggódik, ha fázik. Aztán ha sírás közben valami kellemesen hat rá - akkor a könnyein át mosolyog."
Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## kisbuszos (2012 Július 7)

Szép kis idézetek


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"Azok a szülők, akik nem hajlandók gyermekeikkel együtt fejlődni, változni és szenvedni, a szenilitást választják - akár tisztában vannak ezzel, akár nem. S mind gyermekeik, mind a világ messze maga mögött hagyja őket. A gyerekektől lehet tanulni, s aki megragadja ezt az alkalmat, biztosítja magának az értelmes öregséget. Sajnos, a legtöbb ember nem ragadja meg az alkalmat."
Morgan Scott Peck


----------



## kisbuszos (2012 Július 7)

Csak így tovább


----------



## kisbuszos (2012 Július 7)

:d


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

kisbuszos írta:


> Szép kis idézetek



Szerintem is :mrgreen:


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

kisbuszos írta:


> Csak így tovább


Meg is lett a 20 hsz-ed \\m/


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"Más a falusi s más a nagyvárosi csecsemő. A nagyvárosi hamarosan beletörődik gyakran nem is a kényszerűség szülte kegyetlenségbe, mely durva kézzel szakítja le az anyai emlőről, s cuclira bünteti. A falusi gyermek piócaként ragad az anyai emlőbe, s onnét csak akkor szakad le, amikor már nemcsak hogy talpra áll, de szaladgál is."
Benedek Elek


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

momesz írta:


> "Más a falusi s más a nagyvárosi csecsemő. A nagyvárosi hamarosan beletörődik gyakran nem is a kényszerűség szülte kegyetlenségbe, mely durva kézzel szakítja le az anyai emlőről, s cuclira bünteti. A falusi gyermek piócaként ragad az anyai emlőbe, s onnét csak akkor szakad le, amikor már nemcsak hogy talpra áll, de szaladgál is."
> Benedek Elek



:-(


----------



## Nora-bora (2012 Július 7)

momesz írta:


> "Azok a szülők, akik nem hajlandók gyermekeikkel együtt fejlődni, változni és szenvedni, a szenilitást választják - akár tisztában vannak ezzel, akár nem. S mind gyermekeik, mind a világ messze maga mögött hagyja őket. A gyerekektől lehet tanulni, s aki megragadja ezt az alkalmat, biztosítja magának az értelmes öregséget. Sajnos, a legtöbb ember nem ragadja meg az alkalmat."
> Morgan Scott Peck



Milyen igaz.....!!


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"Az oly madár igen ritka,
Melynek kedves a kalitka."
Csokonai Vitéz Mihály


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"A gyermeki lélek, a még nem bűnös ember lelke mindannyiunkban megvan, de ahogy az idő múlik, ahogy előrehaladunk a korban, úgy gyarapítjuk érdemeinket és mulasztásainkat vagy akár a rossz cselekedeteink lajstromát. Az óvodában még nincsenek bűnösök, ott mindenki megérdemli a bizalmat. A gyerekek igazságérzete, együtt érző képessége, ízlése nem rosszabb, mint a felnőtté. Aki egy csecsemő szemébe néz, azt tudja, hogy onnan valami nálunk tökéletesebb néz vissza ránk."
Konrád György


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"A gyermekek megérzik anyjuk halálát, az anyák pedig a gyermekükét. Így van ez, mióta világ a világ, és milyen megnyugtató, hogy erre nincs logikus magyarázat, senki sem érti, mégis mindenki bizonyosan tudja, hogy igaz."
Halász Margit


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"Szeresd a gyermeket, öleld szivedre őt,
Ringasd el lágyan a szegény kis szenvedőt,
Lehunyt pilláinak töröld le könnyeit:
S mig te a gyermekek könnyét törölgeted,
Egy láthatatlan kéz a csillagok felett
Letörli vétkeid!"
Móra Ferenc


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"A gyerek az öröm, a reménység. Gyönge testében van valami világi; ártatlan lelkében van valami égi; egész kedves valója olyan nékünk, mint a tavaszi vetés: ígéret és gyönyörűség."
Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"Én azt hiszem, gyereket csak úgy lehet nevelni, ha az ember megtiszteli azzal, hogy komolyan veszi."
Szabó Magda


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"Ahhoz, hogy a gyerekek fölnőjenek, nem kell külön szoba, mindegyik szobába külön tévé, a gyermekneveléshez család kell."
Papp Lajos


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"A gyereknevelésben nem beszélni kell. Mondhatsz, amit akarsz, úgysem a szavaiddal - az életeddel mutatsz példát."
Nyírő András


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"Sokszor tapasztalom, hogy a szülők istenként viselkednek, azt mutatják, hogy szentek és sérthetetlenek, akik soha nem tévednek, és nem hibáznak. Remélem, egyre több az olyan szülő, aki képes gyermekétől bocsánatot kérni, ha érzi és tudja, hogy hibázott. Így a gyermek mielőbb megtapasztalja, hogy a szülő is emberből van."
Csernus Imre


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"A régimódi szülői tekintély talán már nem is létezik. A mai formának a kihívása ma már nem alanyi jogon jár, hanem olyan dolog, amiért meg kell küzdeni. Olyan felnőttnek kell lenni, akire fel lehet nézni, aki egyenesen és érthető módon kommunikál."
Tari Annamária


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"A szülő az, aki tisztában van a veszélyekkel. Ha ő hagyja elúszni azt a hajót, amin a kölcsönösség és a pozitív érzelmek vannak, akkor azt a gyerek már nem húzza vissza. Akkor élni fog a látszólagos szabadságával, és menni kezd a feje után."
Tari Annamária


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

"Figyeltem, ahogy gesztikulál, mintha egy felnőttet utánozna. És akkor egyszer csak rám tört az az érzés. Váratlanul, minden figyelmeztetés nélkül. Minden szülővel megesik néha. Nézed a gyerekedet egy teljesen hétköznapi pillanatban, nem egy iskolai előadáson vagy egy sportversenyen, és egyszer csak rádöbbensz, hogy ő jelenti az egész életet számodra, és egyszerre vagy meghatott és rémült, szeretnéd megállítani az időt."
Harlan Coben


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

Dehogyis kovácsa az ember a sorsának! Bár ez a tévedés is kifecseg az igazságból annyit, hogy a sors vasból van - legalább vasból.
Arról már nincs fogalmunk, hány fokra iz*zított {tllapotban lehet valamit kezdeni ve*le, s arról sem, van-e ilyen hőfok egyáltalán.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

Eredendő bűn volt ez is: összekötni az igaz*ságot és a vért.
[h=4]Ancsel Éva[/h]


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

Aki szeret egy embert, az megeszi a főztjét akkor is, ha odakozmált. S ez teljesen racio*nális, hiszen úgy gondolja, hogy a másik ember lelke fontosabb az ő gyomránál. Kü*lönben is, a lélek a legfontosabb testrész.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

2x2=4


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

=


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

>


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

<


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

3x3=9


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1=9


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

4x5=40/2


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

"A boldogság csak egy- egy rendkívüli pillanat, legfeljebb perc. A többi csak a rá való emlékezés." (Dallos Sándor)


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

Ne küzdj túl erősen. A legjobb dolgok váratlanul történnek. 
(Gabriel García Márquez)


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

"Légy önmagad. Mindenki más már foglalt." 
(Gilbert Perreira)


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

"A beszéd - utazás, amelynek célja van, ezért az utat fel kell térképezni. Aki úgy kezdi, hogy nem tart sehová, általában oda is jut." 
(Dale Carnegie)


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

Az ember majd minden bűnre képes, csak hogy ne kelljen magát bűnösnek tudnia.
A.É


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

Ha a homokórában a szemek elkopnak, akkor talán az örökkévalóság marad az üvegben?
Ancsel Éva


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

Az igazság hasonlít az olyan haranghoz, amely egyetlenegyszer kondul, de megállnak tőle az órák.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

3x6>2x3


----------



## duodenal (2012 Július 7)

Akinek nincs humorérzéke, az kicsinyke vétkeket se tud megbocsátani. A humorérzék tehát etikai jelentőségű.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

noshátakkor


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

7


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)




----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

:d


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

10


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

"Egy jó Bud Spencer filmnél nincs rosszabb."


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

12 megy ez


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

Üdv mindenkinek a (jelenleg túlságosan is) napfényes Szegedről


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

szörfös film megy a t-ben, itt meg 38 fok van árnyékban


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

pikipak:cici:


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

:shock:


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

17


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

18 korsó sör


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

:kaboom:


----------



## Fekkento (2012 Július 7)

nemtán 20?


----------



## marcsika1982 (2012 Július 7)

1egy


----------



## marcsika1982 (2012 Július 7)

kettő


----------



## marcsika1982 (2012 Július 7)

három


----------



## marcsika1982 (2012 Július 7)

négy


----------



## marcsika1982 (2012 Július 7)

őt


----------



## marcsika1982 (2012 Július 7)

hat


----------



## marcsika1982 (2012 Július 7)

hééét


----------



## marcsika1982 (2012 Július 7)

nyolccccccc


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

A tapasztalat az a tudás, amihez közvetlen azután jutunk, hogy szükségünk lett volna rá...


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

Tizenkilenc hozzászólás


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

Tizennyolc és még várnom kell 8 másodpercet...


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

összesen 20-at


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

Az előbb még kellett volna 4, most csak 2


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

nagyon soknak tűnik ez a 20 másodperc


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

de most sikerült kivárnom és már csak 14


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

de most sikerült kivárnom és már csak tizennégy és kipróbálok minden lehetséges hibát


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

lassan kezdem érteni, de a számláló még mindig rejtélyes egy kicsit


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

Félúton járok és innentől kifelé megyek az előszobából. 19, 20


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

Kezdődik a második blokk


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

Szeretnék még ma (budapesti oidő szerint) rendes Tag lenni


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

Ehhez még nyolc hozzászólást kell írnom
:-?


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

Ezt a 13-as számot annyira nem kedvelem


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

Mostmár figyelem az órát a jobb felső sar


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

okban, mert szeretném optimalizálni az ezzel töltött időt


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

négy válasz 2 percen belül


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

ez nem is olyan nehéz, ha magával beszélget az ember.


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

SZinte a legjobb társaságban vagyok, és mindjárt 20 felett


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

Ez a huszadik. Ünnepeljünk együtt....


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

Még egyre szükség van? vagy kettőre...


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 7)

*Részletes válasz*

Szeretném ezt a *funkció*t is kipróbálni....


----------



## prgprg (2012 Július 8)

kiss smile


----------



## amatar (2012 Július 8)

Csuda klassz depressziósnak lenni: az ember olyan csúnyán viselkedhet, ahogy csak akar.


----------



## amatar (2012 Július 8)

Mi volt előbb, a zene vagy a szenvedés? Azért hallgattam zenét, mert szenvedtem? Vagy azért szenvedtem, mert zenét hallgattam? Az a sok lemez ilyen bús-nyavalygós faszit csinál az emberből?


----------



## arika 67 (2012 Július 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

Amicus certus in re incerta cernitur.


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

Anyának lenni nem mesterség. Még csak nem is kötelesség. Egyszerűen egy jog a sok közül. Kimerítő hadakozás lesz. És szinte mindig te fogsz veszíteni. De soha ne csüggedj! Harcolni sokkal szebb, mint győzni, utazni sokkal szórakoztatóbb, mint megérkezni: amikor megérkezel valahová, vagy győzöl, hatalmas űr támad benned. És hogy legyőzd magadban az űrt, ismét útra kelsz, új célokat tűzöl magad elé.
Oriana Fallaci


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

E szó: otthon, úgy hangzik, mint egy szép költemény, vagy mint az esküvői harangszó, de hangja ennél is lágyabb, kedvesebb és szívhez szólóbb. Legyen az nádfödeles kunyhó vagy pompás palota, egyre megy - a szülői ház, ha még oly igénytelen is, mindig szülői ház marad, mert a föld kerekségén semmiféle hely sem hasonlítható hozzá.
Charles Haddon Spurgeon


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

It’s not the face, but the expressions on it. It’s not the voice, but what you say. It’s not how you look in that body, but the things you do with it. You are beautiful.
Stephenie Meyer


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

As government expands, liberty contracts.
Ronald Reagan


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

~ Mindenkinek egyszer el kell dönteni-e hogy mit szeretne az életben.. Vagy hogy kivel szeretné le élni az életét.. Ez már attól függ hogy jó vagy rossz döntést hoz..


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

~ Szerelem az, amikor csendes nyugalommal csak átöleled és tudod, 
hogy az életed is rábíznád. Mikor biztonságban érzed magad, 
és akármilyen baj ér, akármilyen zaklatott vagy, 
mellette megnyugszol. Mikor olyan titkaid is elmondod neki, 
amiket még te sem tudtál azelőtt magadról. És ha reggel kinyitod a szemed, ott fekszik melletted gyűrötten, kócosan, és te mégis boldog vagy.


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

~ Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké. ♥


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

Ne halaszd el elmondani az érzéseidet, mert nem biztos, hogy lesz rá újabb lehetőséged!kiss


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

Egész életemben emlékezni fogok rád, és te is emlékezni fogsz rám. Akárcsak az alkonyatra, az ablakot verő esőre és mindarra, ami mindig a miénk marad, mert soha nem birtokolhatjuk.
Coelho Paulo


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

Mindenkiben el van rejtve a jónak egy szikrája. Néha igen hosszú időbe telik, mire előkerül.
Mark Twain


----------



## crassus88 (2012 Július 10)

:d


----------



## crassus88 (2012 Július 10)

Rendkívül hálás vagyok ezért a topicért


----------



## crassus88 (2012 Július 10)

Különben emlékszik még valaki a az élet a világmindenség és minden kérdésére?


----------



## crassus88 (2012 Július 10)




----------



## crassus88 (2012 Július 10)

17


----------



## crassus88 (2012 Július 10)

18


----------



## crassus88 (2012 Július 10)

19


----------



## crassus88 (2012 Július 10)

20


----------



## crassus88 (2012 Július 10)

Még egyszer nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Honnan lehet tudni, hogy magyar vagy?
Ha több tejfölt használsz, mint ketchupot.

Ha a paprika legalább olyan fontos, mint a só és bors.

Ha valamelyik rokonod Attila, József, László, János vagy István.

Ha szereted a Túró Rudit, de nem igazán tudod elmagyarázni a külföldieknek, mi az, amíg meg nem kóstolták.

Ha külföldi barátaid megkérdezik, hogy hiszel-e még abban, hogy a Mikulás ajándékot hoz dec. 24-ről 25-re virradóra, - a válaszod némiképp zavart, hiszen a Mikulás nálunk dec. 6-án ajándékoz és amúgy karácsonykor a kis Jézus ajándékoz, és az ajándékok már 24-én este ott vannak.

Ha nem beszélsz teli szájjal.

Ha 5 percen keresztül tudsz egy levegővel káromkodni úgy, hogy nem használod ugyanazt a szót kétszer.

Ha az eljegyzési gyűrűd az ellenkező oldalon viseled.

Ha a vonat még el sem hagyta az állomást, de te már eszed a szendvicsed, amiben általában egy fél paprika vagy paradicsom van, és többnyire rántott hús.

Ha egy 79 km hosszú tavat magyar tengernek hívsz.

Ha soha nem mész el otthonról vizes hajjal, mert megfázol, és mindig viszed a hajszárítót, ha külföldre mész.

Ha tudod, mi az a pogácsa, dobos torta, kürtős kalács, főzelék, túrógombóc, és szereted is ezeket.

Ha sokkal találékonyabb vagy, ami a csalást illeti, bármelyik nemzetnél.

Ha a Micimackó és a Flintstone család sokkal viccesebb szinkronizálva.

Ha tudod, hogy a "rézfánfütyülő rézangyalát" valójában egy káromkodás.

Ha van névnapod, és senki nem érti, mire jó az.

Ha gyümölcsöt használsz leveshez is.

Ha tudod, hogy minden zseninek vagy hírességnek van magyar kapcsolata, vagy csak szimplán magyar.

Ha mindenkinek elmondod, hogy a Rubik kocka magyar találmány.

Ha esküszöl arra, hogy a fokhagyma és a mézes tea kiűzi belőled a nyavalyát, kevesebb mint egy nap alatt.​


----------



## MaryKate86 (2012 Július 10)

Sziasztok!

csendeskatával nagyon egyetértek


----------



## krisz0201 (2012 Július 11)

Köszönöm szépen!!!


----------



## krisz0201 (2012 Július 11)

1


----------



## krisz0201 (2012 Július 11)

20


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

...és még Magyar vagy,ha jókedvedben sírva fakadsz!


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

Magyar vagy,ha egy kifejezésre minimum 3 szinonímát ismersz!


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

Adjon az Isten ezüst esőt,aranyló búzamezőt ezen a földön minden magyarnak, igaz hitet, Szebb Jövőt!


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

Más nyelven beszélsz, más nyelven írsz,
De magyarul álmodsz, magyarul sírsz.


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

Nem az a csoda, hogy Magyarország olyan, amilyen; az a csoda, hogy van. De azért ne sajnáljuk magunkat. Ehhez a történelmi sorshoz, amely alakított bennünket, mi is hozzáadtuk a magunkét: kígyóembert csak abból lehet csinálni, akinek elég puhák és hajlékonyak a csontjai. Minden más csont törik.
Márai Sándor


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

Itt harmincévenként átírják az életrajzokat és a magyar történelmet. És senki semmiért nem vállal felelősséget. Itt mindent a tatárok, törökök, a németek és az oroszok csináltak, tehát mi se közösen, se egyénileg nem vagyunk felelősek semmiért


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

Én Árpád népéből jöttem,
piros meg fehér csík legyen mögöttem.
Én magyar anyától születtem
magyar földre, magyar kenyeret ettem.

FankaDeli


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

A Vadulós Autós nevű állatfaj többsége az amerikai bölény és az ámokfutó indiai elefánt kereszteződéséből származik. Arról lehet megismerni őket, hogy négy kerék van alattuk, és két dögkeselyű felettük. Nagyon hasonlítanak az emberre, de ha autóban ülnek, akkor nincs fülük, csak szájuk. Olyankor a szájukkal ugyanúgy beszélnek, mint mi, de velünk ellentétben csak néhány szót ismernek a magyar nyelvből. Mondataik elsősorban b vagy k betűvel kezdődnek és felkiáltójellel végződnek.


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

Ha valaki egy magyar közösségben szocializálódik, akkor kulturális, nemzeti identitása magyar lesz. Egyszerűen azért, mert a mi nyelvünk lesz az anyanyelve, a történelemórákon a mi győzelmeinket és vereségeinket fogja megtanulni, s majd tudja, hogy a hagyomány szerint a Nemzeti Múzeum sok-sok lépcsőjén miért szaladt fel Petőfi Sándor elszavalni a Nemzeti dalt. (...) Itt nőttünk fel, itt éltük át első fontos élményeinket, itt rögződött bennünk egyes ételek íze, a balatoni nyár színei. Érzelmekkel telítve csak mi, magyarok vagyunk képesek ezeket az élményeket felidézni magunkban.


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

Ott, ahol zúg az a négy folyó,
Ott, ahol szenvedni jó,
Ott, ahol kiömlött annyi drága vér,
Egy ezredévről mond mesét a szél.
Búg a kürt az ősi vár fokán,
Honvéd áll a Hargitán,
Erdély szent bércére zúgva száll,
Visszaszáll a magyar turulmadár.


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

Soha nem lesz alku tárgya 
Édes népünk szép hazája, 
Ezüstpénzre nem váltható, 
A magyar föld nem eladó!


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

Az igazi magyar lecsó olyan, mint az Úristen: egy, mégis annyiféle, ahányan hisszük.


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

Bátran kijelenthetem, hogy miután évekig tanulmányoztam a magyar nyelvet, meggyőződésemmé vált: ha a magyar lett volna az anyanyelvem, az életművem sokkal értékesebb lehetett volna. Egyszerűen azért, mert ezen a különös, ősi erőtől duzzadó nyelven sokszorta pontosabban lehet leírni a parányi különbségeket, az érzelmek titkos rezdüléseit.

George Bernard Shaw


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

Különös, a magyar nyelvben összecseng és egymásból következik ez a két szó: ölés és ölelés.


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

Nemcsak abban áll a magyar szakácsművészetnek a titka, hogy egyes ételeket milyen ízlésesen tud előállítani, hanem hogyan tálalja föl egymás után úgy, hogy az elköltött étel valósággal kívánja az utána következőt, s mikor már az ember azt hiszi, hogy egészen jóllakott, akkor hoznak megint valamit, amire azt kell mondani, hogy "de már ebből eszünk!"

Jókai Mór


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

A szóda már a civilizáció, az igaz, de nemzedékek és évszázadok fortélya kellett hozzá, míg a magyar megtanulta és feltalálta a fröccsöt, ami a hosszú élet titka.

Márai Sándor


----------



## andru77 (2012 Július 12)

...és egy vicc,amit csak Magyarok érthetnek meg: 
-Ki mondta először,hogy asszony kell a házba?
-Kőmíves Kelemen!


----------



## bozsoe (2012 Július 12)

Ahelyett, hogy arra várnánk, hogy az egész világ a mi kedvenc dallamunkat dúdolja, meg kell tanulnunk a saját dalunkat játszani, még akkor is, ha senki sem énekel velünk.


----------



## bozsoe (2012 Július 12)

Tégy valamit annak érdekében, hogy újra megteljen az életed fantáziával. A fejünk fölött itt az égbolt, amelyet az emberiség évezredes megfigyelések során már annyiféleképpen magyarázott. De most felejts el mindent, amit a csillagokról tanultál, és újra angyalokká változnak, vagy gyermekekké, vagy bármivé, amiben éppen kedved van hinni. Ettől még nem leszel buta, hiszen ez csak egy játék, de gazdagabbá teheted az életed!


----------



## bozsoe (2012 Július 12)

Az elme gyilkosa a félelem.
Hagyom, hogy a félelem áthaladjon rajtam, felettem,
És amikor már mögöttem van,
Utána fordítom belső tekintetem,
És követem az útját míg el nem tűnik.


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Ujházy-fröccs*: kovászos uborka levével higított bor


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Fröccs lexikon*

*Kass vagy Tisza-fröccs:* vörösbor pezsgővel


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

Fordított fröccs (hosszúlépés): 2 dl szóda + 1 dl bor


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Fütty avagy kisfröccs (rövidlépés):* 1 dl bor + 1 dl szóda


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Nagyfröccs (hajtás): *2 dl bor + 1 dl szóda


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Mafla:* fél liter + fél liter szóda


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Házmester: *3 dl bor + 2 dl szóda


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Viceházmester: *4 dl bor + 1 dl szóda


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Lakófröccs vagy kisházmester: *4 dl szóda + 1 dl bor


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Krúdy fröccs: *9 dl bor + 1 dl szóda


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Csattos:* 1 liter bor + fél liter szóda


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Lámpás: *másfél liter bor + fél liter szóda


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Góré fröccs:* kispohár borhoz csak annyi szóda, amennyi még a pohárba belefér


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Sóher fröccs: *9 dl szóda + 1 dl bor


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Kisvadász: *1 dl vörösbor + 1 dl cola


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Nagyvadász: *2 dl vörösbor + 1 dl cola


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Postásfröccs: *dupla kávé rummal


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*matrózfröccs: *1 korsó sör + fél deci rum


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Színészfröccs: *2 dl szóda, az is langyosan


----------



## Eteleapo (2012 Július 12)

*Orosz fröccs:* 2 dl szóda + 1 dl csapvíz _(nem értem, hol a vodka?)_


----------



## bozsoe (2012 Július 13)

Tulajdonképp nincs gondolat, amihez ne lehetne hozzászokni.


----------



## bozsoe (2012 Július 13)

"Ahhoz, hogy meglássam, hinnem kell benne, hogy létezik."


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

1


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

2


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

3


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

4


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

5


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

6


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

7


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

8


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

9


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

10


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

11


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

12


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

13


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

14


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

15


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

16


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

17


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

18


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

19


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

20


----------



## Mawerick87 (2012 Július 13)

21


----------



## be01dö (2012 Július 14)

Szeretném a 20 hozzászólást mihamarabb összegyűjteni, igaz, az állandó tagság eléréséhez van még bő 48 órám is.


----------



## be01dö (2012 Július 14)

Még 12 kell...


----------



## pozsi (2012 Július 14)

a tehén bonyolult állat, de én megfejtem


----------



## pozsi (2012 Július 14)

az egy púpú tevét az különbözteti meg a két púpútól, aki akarja


----------



## pozsi (2012 Július 14)

láb a lábé


----------



## pozsi (2012 Július 14)

kar a karé


----------



## pozsi (2012 Július 14)

láb a karé


----------



## pozsi (2012 Július 14)

Karalábé!!!


----------



## ceky (2012 Július 14)

neha lealit,


----------



## ceky (2012 Július 14)

nem ertem miert


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"You have brains in your head.
You have feet in your shoes.
You can steer yourself in any direction you choose.
You're on your own.
And you know what you know.
You are the guy who'll decide where to go."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"Friendship is a plant of slow growth and must undergo and withstand the shocks of adversity before it is entitled to the appellation."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"When the world gets dark, friends are the batteries in your flashlight."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"Love is blind, but friendship closes its eyes."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"Finding a true friend is like panning for gold. You have to sift through the fakes to find the real ones."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"It is a fragile thread that binds us together, so handle it with care."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"I asked God for a flower, and He gave me a garden. I asked Him for a tree amd He gave me a forest. I asked Him for a river and He gave me an ocean. I asked God for a friend and He gave me...YOU."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"My spirited friends light the way. For their souls are my eyes that can not see."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"The lamp of friendship always burn with the oil of love."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"I'll always be beside you until the very end, wiping all your tears away, being your best friend. I'll smile when you smile and feel all the pain you do, and if you cry a single tear, I promise I'll cry too."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"I believe in angels, but I call them my best friends."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"Despite differences, happiness will create an unbreakable bond."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"My life is but a river of troubled waters. Thank God! For she is the sea of eternal happiness."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"The thing is, nobody can give us a better life but ourselves, if you wait for someone to make you happy you will never"


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"Only you can create your own happiness. Even if you think someone else can, they can't. Even if it is hard to get up, do it anyway."


----------



## surferosa (2012 Július 14)

"You never know what happiness a simple act of kindness will bring about."


----------



## bobek6 (2012 Július 15)

Köszönöm


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

Én


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

vagyok


----------



## Júlia Stein (2012 Július 15)

köszi


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

az


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

aki


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

szeretne


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

tagja


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

pontosabban


----------



## Júlia Stein (2012 Július 15)

Nagyon


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

fix


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

teljes


----------



## Júlia Stein (2012 Július 15)

jó


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

értékű


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

és


----------



## Júlia Stein (2012 Július 15)

ötletnek


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

minden téren


----------



## Júlia Stein (2012 Július 15)

tartom


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

aktív


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

résztvevője,


----------



## Júlia Stein (2012 Július 15)

ezt


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

ennek a


----------



## Júlia Stein (2012 Július 15)

a


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

remek


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

közösségi oldalnak,


----------



## Júlia Stein (2012 Július 15)

témát


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

és köszönöm


----------



## Júlia Stein (2012 Július 15)

gdevil


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

szépen az


----------



## Júlia Stein (2012 Július 15)

sok


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

ebben való


----------



## Júlia Stein (2012 Július 15)

sikert


----------



## gdevil (2012 Július 15)

segítségeteket!


----------



## Júlia Stein (2012 Július 15)

és jó fórumozást Neked is.


----------



## Júlia Stein (2012 Július 15)

Folytatás holnap.


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

Sziasztok! Új vagyok afórumon


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

Érdekel az irodalom


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

és a zene


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

20 hozzászólást szeretnék


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

20


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

tehát 20-at


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

már csak 14 kell


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

Köszönet mindernkinek ezért a sok jóért!


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

kindle


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

kinde vagy nook?


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

Kindle3!!!!


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

Nádas Péter


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

Zabhegyező


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

betűvető


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

Kéménybélés


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

Gyöngyvér


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

Kellemetlen


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

ez


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

így,


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

de végig csinálom!


----------



## katal81 (2012 Július 16)

ez már a 21.


----------



## xanila (2012 Július 16)

...hm,érdekes hogy ki mit tud irni a 20.hsz eléréséhez. Ki mit talal fontosnak,emlitesre erdemesnek.Amugy az elejtett szavak,egy szavas hsz-ok takarjak az uj tagok szemelyiseget(valamennyire).Esetleg lehetett volna Budapest szépségérol irnod,vagy a kozlekedesi -parkolasi gondokrol vagy netán a tengeri elmenyeidrol,hol merre nyaraltal...sok sikert,mint allando tag e forumon!


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

sziasztok!


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Mától gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat a teljes értékű tagságig!


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Azért csatlakozom az oldalhoz, mert rendkívül jó mintákat találtam a keresztszemes hímzéshez.


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Számomra ez egy hobbi és a mindennapjaim megszínesítése.


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Magyarországon élek, az ország nyugati csücskében.


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Az én kis városom, Körmend 12.000 lakossal.


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Van egy nagyszerű kosárcsapatunk! Kis város létünkre! Hajrá Körmend!


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Továbbá van egy kastélyunk is.


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Mely kastély dr. Batthyány Strattmann László nevét viseli.


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Szemész orvos volt.


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Kórházunkat is róla nevezték el.


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

A városon keresztül folyik a Rába folyó.


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Ez a folyó vadvíznek számít.


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Kenusok kedvenc turahelye.


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Röviden ennyi az én kis városkámról.


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Hamarosan sikerül a 20. hozzászólást elérnem .  nagy örömömre!


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

És kezdődhet a varrás!


----------



## katus01 (2012 Július 16)

Ami nekem nem csak kikapcsolódást, de munkát is jelent számomra.


----------



## dikager (2012 Július 16)

Szia "zsuzsanna03"!
Most regisztráltam. Tényleg csak úgy találomra "szóljak hozzá", illetve írjam le pl. az ABC-t akármelyik témára kattintva? Nem nagyon értem. Segíts!

Elöre is köszönöm 

"dikager"


----------



## kicsikenny (2012 Július 17)

Nyuszika bemegy a festék üzletbe : "Kérek ecetet!" - mire az elárusító medve: 

"Nyuszika itt nincs ecet."

Nyuszika hazamegy, másnap bemegy újra, ugyan azzal az elvárással :

"Kérek ecetet!" - a medve ismét közli vele, hogy nem szolgálhat ecettel.

Harmadnap már felcsesződik a nyuszika, bemegy újra : 

"Kérek ecetet!" - mire a medve : "Mondtam már nyuszika, hogy nincsen ecetünk." 
Erre a nyuszika : 

"Na jó, akkor adjál pamacot!!!"


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


Egy perc hosszúságát az határozza meg, hogy a WC-ajtó melyik oldalán várakozol!


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


Érdekes - mélázott el a filozófus a Jégbüfében. - Melegnek látszott a sör, és közben tényleg az!


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

Azon is elmélázhatna mit nyomok meg hozzá, hogy felesleges szöveget ír ki.


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

Mennyit kell még tanulnom, hogy hallgatni is tudjak?


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

A szerelem csoda. Három napig tart.


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

Napról napra az újdonság varázsával ajándékoz meg az amnézia.


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

Ha teljesen mindegy, válaszd azt, ami jobban mindegy.


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

Sakkozni bokszolókkal, bokszolni sakkozókkal szeretek.


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

Nem a világ bonyolult, te vagy a körülményes.


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

Az ismétlés az unalom apja.


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

Csupán akarni kell, hogy sikerüljön, hogy ne sikerüljön.


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

Akárhány csíkot húzunk a szamár hátára, sohase lesz zebra.


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

Barátok jönnek, mennek... az ellenségek meg gyűlnek.


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

Ha az ellenségeid lőtávolon belül vannak, akkor te is.


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

A borban bölcsesség, a sörben szabadság, a vízben baktériumok vannak...


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

Ha rossz irányba futunk, nincs értelme fokozni az iramot.


----------



## Ildikó2012 (2012 Július 17)

A gödrök első számú törvénye: ha benne vagy, ne áss tovább.


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Köszönöm, de akkor mért a szabály


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Most még 12 szer, nem baj ha nem értem csak kerüljem meg


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)




----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

:-(


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

:-d


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

:d


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Még tíz ilyen


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Már csak 9


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Már csak nyolc


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Már csak 7


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Már csak 6


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Már csak öt


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Már csak 4


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Már csak 3


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Már csak 2


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Már csak 1


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Mehetek olvasni yes yes yes


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

Na ezt az egyet még a repeta kedvéért


----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)




----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)




----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)




----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)




----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)




----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)

kiss


----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)




----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)




----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)




----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)




----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)




----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)

:444:


----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)

:smile:


----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)




----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)




----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)

kiss


----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)




----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)

És az utsó!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dikager (2012 Július 18)

+ a ráadás


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

2


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

3


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

4


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

5


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

6


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

7


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

8 \\m/


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

9 :!:


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

10:444::444:


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

11


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

12


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

13 kiss


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

14 kiss


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

15 :34::23:


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

16 :88:


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

17 :444::neutral:kiss


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

18 :twisted::222:


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

19


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

20


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

:..::ugras:


----------



## BMC (2012 Július 18)

na még egyet!


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

1


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

2


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

3


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

4


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

5


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

6


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

7


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

8


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

9


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

10


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

11


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

12


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

13


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

14


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

15


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

16


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

17


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

18


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

19


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

20


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

21


----------



## cinegemadárka (2012 Július 18)

22


----------



## axaic (2012 Július 18)

15


----------



## axaic (2012 Július 18)

16


----------



## axaic (2012 Július 18)

17


----------



## axaic (2012 Július 18)

18


----------



## axaic (2012 Július 18)

19


----------



## axaic (2012 Július 18)

20c


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Én is.


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Ma 3 éves a kisfiam.


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Boldog szülinapot, kisfiam!


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Ma van a szülinapom... - ismeritek az Alma Együttes számát?


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

És ne felejtsük el Halász Judit szülinapi dalát sem......


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Egyszer már regisztráltam....


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

De hiába adtam meg az e-mailcímem, nem küldték el a jelszavam....


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

És most írhatok 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Hánynál is tartok...?


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Ó, még csak 9.....


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Pam, pam, pam...


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Pampalini... Milyen jó mese volt az!


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Jól elbeszélgetek magamban....


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Ho-ho-ho hó...


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Fapapucs


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Pendely, rékli


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Isten éltessen minden szülinapost!


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Nyár van, nyár....., röpke lepke száll virágra, zümmög száz bogár....


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Van egy rozsdafarkcsaládunk....


----------



## 81maria (2012 Július 18)

Három fiókájuk van.


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

1,


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

jól vagyok


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

szia,


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

Máriám nem vagy egyedül


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

Sok embert szeretek


----------



## domdodom64 (2012 Július 18)

Ki ad a Boginak enni? Na és Csontival mi lesz?)


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

Sok mindent megbocsájtok.


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

Bogi és csonti is kapott tőlem vacsit!!!


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

Gyorsan felejtek-de nem mindent!


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

Nem vagyok bosszuálló.


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

De sok mindent megvetek!


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

Akit szeretek az tudja.


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

Akit nem szeretek az érzi.


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

Az igazi barátokért...


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

keresztül megyek a poklon.


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

A többieknek meg...


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

megmutatom,hogy hol van az!


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

A szánalom ingyen van.


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

De az irigységért meg kell dolgozni.


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

Az számít ,mi vagy?


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

És nem az, mit gondolnak rólad.


----------



## Kacor63 (2012 Július 18)

Sok ember fog ki és besétálni az életedbe,de csak az igazi barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben!


----------



## domdodom64 (2012 Július 18)

Írtam e-mailt, majd olvasd el légy szíves! Jó éjt!


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Szerintem nagyon fontos, hogy mit írok ebben a fórumban először.


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Gyermeket vállalni igen nagy elhatározás.
Úgy dönt az ember, hogy élete végéig a testén kívül dobogjon a szíve.


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Jót, s jól csak a szívével lát az ember.


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 19)

üdv mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Neked is!


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Süt a Nap a parti jegenyére
Fülemüle szállt a tetejére
Onnan tekintget a magas égre
Fülemüle kicsi párja jön-e végre!


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Mit mondjak majd először is kedvest, szépet neki,
Midőn, mely bölcsőm ringatá, a kart terjeszti ki.


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Kínai bölcsesség:

Aki tud, és tudja magáról, hogy tud,
Az veszélyes, attól óvakodjatok!


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Aki tud, és nem tudja magáról, hogy tud,
Az bölcs, attól tanuljatok!


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Aki nem tud, és tudja magáról, hogy nem tud,
Az okos, azt tanítsátok!


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Aki pedig nem tud, de nem tudja magáról, hogy nem tud,
Az pedig buta, azt hagyjátok!


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Száraz ágon, hallgatag ajakkal
Meddig ültök még, csüggedt madarak?


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Nincs talán még elfeledve a dal
Melyre egykor tanítottalak.


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Vagy ha elmúlt, s többé vissza nem jő
A víg ének, s régi kedvetek


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Legyen a dal fájdalmas, merengő.
Fiaim, csak énekeljetek!


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Nagy vihar volt. Feldúlt berkeinken
árnyas rejtek nem fogad.


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

S ti hallgattok? Elkészültök innen?
Itt hagynátok bús anyátokat?


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Más berekben másképp szól az ének
Ott nem értik a ti nyelvetek.


----------



## Agnessa 1959 (2012 Július 19)

Puszta bár az otthonos vidéknek.
Fiaim, csak énekeljetek!


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

hello


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

1


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

2


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

3


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

4


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

5


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

2


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

6


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

3


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

7


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

4


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

8


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

9


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

5?


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

10


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

11


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

hat


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

12


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

13


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

14


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

7


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

15


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

16


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

8


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

17


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

18


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

9:9:


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

tíz


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

11


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

12


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

13


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

14


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

15


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

16


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

17


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

18


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

19...


----------



## amagdi (2012 Július 20)

20 :d


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

19


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

20


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

Köszi ezt a témát!


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

Ez így tényleg kedvező az újoncoknak mint Én!


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

És köszönöm az oldal meg alkotóinak ahogy így körbenéztem nagyon sok témát lefed és jó sok emberrel ez tök jó!


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

már csak legyen elég időm mindent végig olvasni!


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

és persze írni a nekem tetsző témákba!


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

már csak 15 kell!


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

14


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

13


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

12


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

11


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

10


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

9


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

8


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

7


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

6


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

5


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

4


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

3


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

2


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

és megvan a 20 jeh!!


----------



## Posterus (2012 Július 20)

Köszi még 1* ezt a témát!


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

tetszik ez a tema


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)




----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

mikor


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

lesz


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

meg


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

az


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

a


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

2


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

0


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

valasz


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

n


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)




----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

o


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)




----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)




----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

vegre


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

meg


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

fogok


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

2


----------



## Potania (2012 Július 20)

uzit


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Nagyon jo ez az oldal. Szivesen olvasgatom mikor az idom engedi.


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Kedvenc szamom a 8


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Szeretem a csaladom


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Koszonom az idezetet


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Koszonom


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Angliaban nincs nyar. Mindig esik az eso.


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Ma meg nem esett az eso


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Hetvegere bekoszont a nyar.:88:


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Mindenkinek kellemes hetveget kivanok


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Nem szeretem a telet, mert hideg es esos


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

2012 Jovore 2013


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

szeretek olvasni es tevezni


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Mindjart este es besotetedik.


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Jo ejszakat mindenkinek


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Aludjatok jol


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Almodjatok szepeket


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Angliaban sok a duci ember


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

Sokat esznek, keveset mozognak


----------



## palmafa (2012 Július 20)

En szeretek sportolni


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 20)

bicajoztam 4 nap alatt 200km-t


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 20)

és egy kicsit fáj


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 20)

hogy hiába az izomláz


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 20)

12


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 20)

11


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 20)

ezt holnap folytatom


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 21)

íme a folytatás egy könyvért


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 21)

amit olyan jó lenne


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 21)

munka közben olvasgatni...


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 21)

aztán szabadságon


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 21)

élőben látni


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 21)

17


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 21)

18 évesen ittam először alkoholt


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 21)

19 évesen még gyerek voltam


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 21)

20 évesen volt először komolyan csajom


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 21)

21 évesen voltam a legjobb fesztiválokon


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 21)

megvan és mégsincs.


----------



## vankat (2012 Július 22)

köszi


----------



## vankat (2012 Július 22)

123


----------



## Koppany84 (2012 Július 22)

Köszi


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

köszi


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

Nem szeretném, ha a kilincseim fényesebbek lennének
a gyermekeim szeménél.


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

[FONT=&quot]Azért rossz tisztnek lenni, mert a katonák nem tudják mit akarnak, abban viszont egészen biztosak, mit nem. [/FONT]


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

Miként a tiszta űrben a világok,
lebeg keringve bennem a hiányod

majd árnyék leszek s te szorongva félsz:
óh hát ne hagyj meghalnom, amíg élsz.


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

"Arany hegyek utamban nem ragyognak,
egy-egy virág csak könny, mosoly vagy dal.
De kire gyermekarcok mosolyognak, örök fiatal.
Hát ez is hivatal, de a legszebb a világon."


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

_"Az embernek, mert célja nagy,_​ _Hát kell a másik ember,_​ _Csak szépen összefogva hat:_​ _Sok cseppből áll a tenger.”_​


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

[h=6]"Mikor húszéves voltam - sokat tanultam. 
Mikor harmincéves voltam - már tudtam, mit akarok. 
Mikor negyvenéves voltam - már szilárdan álltam. 
Mikor ötvenéves voltam - már tudtam hallgatni. 
S mikor hatvanéves lettem - már követhettem a szívemet, 
s a törvényt nem léptem át."[/h]


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

_Fut az idő, szinte nyargal,_ _Az alkalom jön, majd meghal._ _Ha nincs merszed megpróbálni,_ _Madár vagy, ki nem tud szállni._ _Magadnak kell megértened,_ _Helyetted__ senki sem teheti meg._ _Csak Benned van, ami másban nincs,_ _És Rád vár ez a drága Kincs._ _Vezérlő csillag is lehetsz,_ _Ha megteszed, amit megtehetsz._ _Hogy érzékeny vagy? Semmi vész,_ _Egyre inkább, míg csak élsz_ _Megtalálsz minden oly helyet,_ _Hova emberfia nem mehet. _ _S ha titkon büszke vagy is erre,_ _A gőgtől mégsem esel fejre._ _De rádöbbensz végre-valahára:_ _nagyságnak Kicsiség az ára._


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

_„Ha azt mondom, gyermek, _ _melegség járja át szívemet,_ _elindul bennem a képzelet:_ _Látok kék tengert, ezüstlő vízesést,_ _aranyló napot, szivárvány színét._ _Hangjukat hallgatom, ezt a csodás zenét, _ _[FONT=&quot]amely megszépíti az ember életét.” [/FONT]_


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

_„ Kit ezüstlő ködéből kiszakított az ég,_ _Ember vigyázz a Földön, úgy élj, hogy kárt ne tégy!”_


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

​ _„A csillagok fölé repül már az ember, s lemegy olyan mélyre amily mély a tenger. És lenn a tengerben már fotografálhat, ismerős lesz minden rejtett növény s állat. Minden nap az ember új csodára ébred, nem lesz semmi titka majd a mindenségnek. Távolba láthatunk, távolba hallhatunk, hosszú lesz az élet tán meg sem hallhatunk. A lehetetlent is szabad lesz remélni, meglátod, hogy milyen érdemes lesz élni.” _


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

[FONT=&quot]Sok minden van amit *szívesen adnék Neked*. . .
Szeretnék Neked *bölcsességet* adni, de azt csak a múló évek hozhatják meg.
Szeretnék Neked *sikert* adni, de annak csak akkor van értéke, ha megdolgozunk érte.
Szeretnék Neked *boldogságot* adni, de az oda vezető utat mindenkinek magának kell megtalálnia.
De van egy olyan ajándék, *amit adhatok Neked*, amely mindig veled lesz és az nem más, mint az én *szeretetem*..[/FONT]


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

[FONT=&quot]A gyermek lelke olyan, mint a tükör, mely váltakozva fordul új és új irányba s fényt keres, napok, holdak, csillagok, vagy pislogó gyertyák fényét, mit önmagáról visszatükrözhessen.

[/FONT]


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

*Manók gyűlnek össze szépen*
Manók gyűlnek össze szépen,
Táncolnak az éji fényben.
Táncolnak és énekelnek,
Erdei dalt fütyörésznek.
Fütyörésznek jó időben,
Dudorásznak rossz időben.
Szép az erdő, szép az álom,
Jó éjszakát kis barátom.


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

Kezedbe teszem a Könyvet, 
hogy vezessen a sűrű ködben. 
Kezedbe teszem az átlátszó kristályt, 
hogy lásd a szépet, keresd a tisztát. 
Kezedbe teszem a gyertyalángot, 
világíts annak, aki bántott! 
Kezedbe teszem a szőtt takarót, 
takard be az árván fázót! 
Kezedbe teszem a fénylő kulcsot, 
hogy meleg legyen, és várjon az otthon. 
Indulj hát, s hívd magaddal a gyerekeket, 
hogy kezükbe tehesd a szeretetet.


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

Luca nap és tizenhárom
a szerencsével én nem játszom!
Bal lábbal én föl nem kelek,
tűt a kezembe sem veszek!

Asszonynépség kora reggel
a házamban nem vizitel,
De ha férfi jő legelőszőr
áldja meg az Isten ötször!


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

De szép ez a piros alma, 
ilyet még nem láttam, 
tegnap adta Nagyanyám 
mikor nála jártam. 
Tündérkertből 
hozta nékem, 
aranyfáról tépte, 
simogató két kezére, 
csókot adok érte.


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

*Anya kezét fogni jó,**
száraz és meleg.
Kerül árok és gödör,
ha vele megyek. 
Anya kezét fogni jó,
hogyha kutya jön,
anya kicsit mosolyog,
a kutya köszön. 
Anya kezét fogni jó,
hogyha hull a hó.
Egy szavára elkerül
minden hógolyó. 
Kék köténye az öböl,
én meg a hajó.
Hajózik a képzelet,
alszik a hajó.*


----------



## kollga (2012 Július 22)

Jó estét!


----------



## tunderborso (2012 Július 22)

Lesz az Istennek egy boltja, 
Ahol minden kapható majd. 
Szeretet és színes játék, 
Kék üveggömb, tiszta szándék. 
Ajándékát feltornyozza, 
Csupa csengés, csupa nóta. 
Vigaszt hoz a bánatokra – 
Ilyen lesz az Isten boltja. 
Cukorkát majd onnan vesznek, 
Akármennyit, nemcsak egyet. 
Úgy méri majd dús marokra, 
Csillagát a pultra szórja. 
Jól vigyázz, mert neked mérik, 
Tetteidet becserélik. 
Mindent megad, hogyha jó vagy, 
Bősége az Isten-boltnak. 
Ennyi kell csupán: hogy kérjed 
Nagy hitével a reménynek. 
Millió polc roskadozva: 
Téged vár az Isten boltja. 
Csengettyűje az ajtónak 
Eltöröl majd minden sóhajt. 
Ahogy sarokig kitárja 
Ő maga, az Ég Királya.


----------



## szancsa (2012 Július 24)

Nézz fel az égre! Lélegezz be néhányszor, jó mélyen. Gondolj arra - csak egy pillanatra -, hogy Csodában élsz, és benned is Csoda van!
Müller Péter


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

Köszönet a segítségért!


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

Ne élj barát nélkül, de ne legyen túl sok barátod sem. (Manuzio)


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

Az a barátság, amely megszűnt, igazában nem is létezett. (Szent Jeromos)


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

Ne dühöngj amiatt,


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

ami nem jön,


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

ne örvendj amiatt,


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

ami nem történt meg!


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

A türelem meghosszabítja a barátságot,


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

és megsemmisíti a megtörténtet...


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

A jóság az egyetlen befektetés, amely mindig kifizetődik. (Henry David Thoreau)


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

Az élet túlságosan rövid ahhoz,


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

hogy huzamosabb időn át haragudjunk az emberekre,


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

és mindent elraktározzunk,


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

ami fáj. (Charlotte Bronte)


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

...ki a rosszat bátran tűri,


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

az megkapja majd a jót. (Titus Maccius Plautus)


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

Az ember sorsát az pecsételi,


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

vagy inkább: az mutatja meg,


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

hogy miképpen vélekedik önmagáról. (Henry David Thoreau)


----------



## smg (2012 Július 24)

20


----------



## Georgebilly (2012 Július 24)

Ha már szójáték!
Mi jut erről eszetekbe? Szerintetek, mire vonatkozik?!

TRENDETLEN


----------



## juci97 (2012 Július 24)




----------



## juci97 (2012 Július 24)

xy


----------



## juci97 (2012 Július 24)

1


----------



## juci97 (2012 Július 24)

a


----------



## juci97 (2012 Július 24)

még6..


----------



## juci97 (2012 Július 24)

már csak 5.


----------



## juci97 (2012 Július 24)

4..


----------



## juci97 (2012 Július 24)




----------



## juci97 (2012 Július 24)




----------



## juci97 (2012 Július 24)

végre. ez a 10.hozzászólásom. köszönöm, hogy volt hova írnom!


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

Tag


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

2


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

3


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

4


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

5


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

6


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

7


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

8


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

9


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

10


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

11


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

12


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

13


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

14


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

15


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

16


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

17


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

18


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

19


----------



## adra30 (2012 Július 24)

Ez a 20. köszönöm, hogy volt hová írnom.


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

Köszönet!


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

2


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

3​


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

4


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

5


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

van még pááár


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

7


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

8


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

9


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

10


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

11


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

12


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

13


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

14


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

15


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

16


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

17


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

18


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

19


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

És végre meg van a 20! Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Zapee (2012 Július 24)

Valamiért még mindig nem megy a letöltés... na mindegy várok kicsit.


----------



## nydk (2012 Július 25)

?


----------



## nydk (2012 Július 25)

??


----------



## nydk (2012 Július 25)

???


----------



## nydk (2012 Július 25)

????


----------



## nydk (2012 Július 25)

Hurrá 17


----------



## nydk (2012 Július 25)

vége


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

„Mi a gyermekszeretettel nem elégszünk meg. Hirdetjük, hogy szeresd
és ismerd meg a gyermeket. Ismerd meg, hogy igazabban szerethessed,  
hogy mélyebben védelmezhessed, s jobban nevelhessed!”


(Nagy László)


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

A világ egy hatalmas tükör. Visszatükrözi felénk azt, amik vagyunk. Ha kedvesek, ha barátságosak és ha segítőkészek vagyunk, akkor a világ kedvesnek, barátságosnak és segítőkésznek fog felénk bizonyulni. A világ pontosan az, amik mi vagyunk!” (*Thomas Dreier*)


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

_A GYÖKEREK PERSZE NEM LÁTSZANAK, DE TUDOD, AZOK TARTJÁK A FÁT._
(görög költő)


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

[h=6]Néhány sündisznó roppant fázik egy téli éjszakán. Összebújnak hát, hogy egymást melegítve védekezzenek a hideg ellen. De minél jobban összebújnak, annál jobban érzik egymás tüskéit, annál jobban szúrnak. Próbálnak hát távolodni. Csakhogy akkor ismét dideregnek. Valahogy így van ez az emberrel is. Ha eltávolodik társaitól, minden kihűl körülötte, rideg lesz az élete. Ha közelít hozzájuk, némely szúrást, esetleg akaratlan tüskét el kell viselnie. De még mindig jobb szeretteink tüskés kedvét eltűrni, mint belefagyni az egyedüllétbe. Elvégre nekünk is vannak tüskéink, amelyeket a hozzánk ragaszkodók kénytelenek eltűrni. S ha él bennünk megértés, szeretet, e tüskepárbaj sosem okoz veszélyes sérüléseket. 
[/h]


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

Két dolgot adjon az ember gyermekeinek útravalóul: gyökereket és szárnyakat.


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

_ „Ha a kisgyermek szabadon nyúl a tapasztalatokért átéli az életet.”_


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

CSAK MA

1. Csak ma boldog leszek. Hiszem, hogy:"A legtöbb ember olyan boldog, amennyire elhatározza magát".A boldogság belülről jön, nem külsőségektől függ.


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

2. Csak ma megpróbálok alkalmazkodni az adott helyzethez, és nem a saját vágyaimhoz igazítani mindent. Úgy veszem családomat, üzleti ügyeimet és szerencsémet, ahogy jön, és én alkalmazkodom hozzájuk.


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

3. Csak ma törődni fogok a testemmel. Megdolgoztatom, vigyázok rá, táplálom, nem élek vele vissza, és nem hanyagolom el, hogy tökéletesen engedelmeskedjék parancsaimnak.


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

4. Csak ma megpróbálom csiszolni az elmémet. Tanulok valami hasznosat. Nem leszek szellemileg tunya. Olvasok valamit, ami erőfeszítést, gondoskodást és figyelmet kíván.


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

5. Csak ma edzeni fogom a lelkem háromféle módon: jót teszek valakivel, és titokban tartom. Megcsinálok legalább két dolgot, amihez nincs kedvem, ahogy William James mondja, csak az edzés kedvéért.


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

6. Csak ma kedves leszek. Olyan jól fogok kinézni, ahogy csak tudok, csinosan öltözöm, halkan szólok, udvariasan viselkedem, bőkezű leszek a dicsérettel, senkit sem bírálok, nem találok hibát semmiben, és nem próbálok meg senkit sem megrendszabályozni vagy megjavítani.


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

7. Csak ma megpróbálok csak a mai napnak élni, nem akarom életem minden gondját egyszerre megoldani. Tizenkét órán át képes vagyok megtenni olyan dolgokat, amelyeket egy életen át képtelen lennék.


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

8. Csak ma programot készítek. Leírom, mit akarok csinálni minden egyes órában. Lehet, hogy nem tartom be, de meglesz. Ez megszabadít két nyűgtől, a sietségtől és a bizonytalanságtól.


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

9. Csak ma szakítok magamnak egy fél órát, és pihenni fogok. Ebben a fél órában néha Istenre fogok gondolni, hogy egy kicsit távlatokban is gondolkodjak.


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

10. Csak ma, nem fogok félni, főleg attól nem félek, hogy boldog legyek, élvezzem a szépet, szeressek és higgyem, hogy akiket szeretek, viszontszeretnek.


kiss


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

"A gyermeknek, a fiatalnak arra van szüksége, hogy tisztelettel fogadjuk, szeretetben felneveljük, szabadságban elengedjük. " RUDOLF STEINER


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

Ha a sokféleség közös alapot és célt talál, nagy dolgot szülhet.


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

" Mindenki megőrzi másságát, de egy irányba húz. Ez a fejlődés útja az élet minden területén. " MÜLLER PÉTER


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

SOK SZERETETTEL NEKED...kiss


----------



## Herdiandi (2012 Július 25)

Biztos, ami biztos, ez már csak ráadás...


----------



## Att1la (2012 Július 25)

1


----------



## Att1la (2012 Július 25)

2


----------



## Att1la (2012 Július 25)

3


----------



## Att1la (2012 Július 25)

4


----------



## Att1la (2012 Július 25)

5


----------



## Att1la (2012 Július 25)

6


----------



## Att1la (2012 Július 25)

7


----------



## Att1la (2012 Július 25)

8


----------



## Att1la (2012 Július 25)

9


----------



## Beaumont8 (2012 Július 25)

Istencsászár vagy!


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 Július 25)

Köszi az ötletet!


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 25)

*Titkaink*

*Ami nekem fáj, azt mással nem teszem.*


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 25)

*Figyelek másokra.*


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 25)

*A kezünk segítségnyújtásra való.*


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 25)

*A lábunk arra, hogy odasiessünk a bajbajutottakhoz.*


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 25)

*A szemünkkel meglátjuk, ha valaki vigasztalásra vár.*


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 25)

*A
fülünkkel meghalljuk miben segíthetünk.*


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 25)

*A beszéd különleges emberi adomány, magunk és mások örömére használjuk.*


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 25)

*Mindannyiunkban van valami csoda, valami, amiben több lehet*
*másoknál.*


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 25)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 25)

*A gyermek feje nem edény, amit meg kell tölteni, hanem fáklya, amit lángra kell lobbantani.
Galileo Galilei *


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 25)

*Aki tanít, az kétszeresen tanul.
Joseph Joubert *


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 25)

Amíg cseperedő gyerekek vannak otthon, addig olyan a takarítás, mint havat lapátolni hóesésben.
Phyllis Diller


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 26)

[h=2]_*A gyermek lényege: nagy hangzavar, rajta némi kosszal.*_[/h][h=3]_*Ismeretlen*_[/h]


----------



## csibelány (2012 Július 26)

[h=2]Miért van az, hogy minél drágább egy játék, annál valószínűbb, hogy a gyerek a dobozával akar inkább játszani?[/h][h=3]Gene Perret[/h]


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

8


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

9


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

10


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

12


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

11


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

13


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

14


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

15


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

16


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

17


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

18


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

19


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

20


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

és kész:twisted:


----------



## bubu2005 (2012 Július 26)

h


----------



## Gmzs (2012 Július 27)

l


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

"A lelkiismeret az a hang, amely szól, hogy figyelnek bennünket." 
Vavyan Fable: Apád, anyád ide lőjön!


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

"Ha önmagadhoz hű maradsz, boldog maradsz."
Ákos


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

"Az őszinteségnél csak az őszinteség hiánya fájdalmasabb."
Sebestyén Júlia


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

"Minden világnak 4 pillére van. A bölcsek tudása, a hatalmasok igazságossága, a bátrak vitézsége és az igazak imádsága."
Frank Herbert: A dűne


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

"Csupa olcsó álarc, hogy elfedjék a rothadt gondolatokat, csupa locsogás, hogy túlordítsák a bennük üvöltő csendet."
Frank Herbert: A Dűne


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

"Mint sötétet a fény - úgy leltelek, mint utazó a megürült padot, és úgy szeretlek most, ahogy mély vízeknek halai az iszapot. Tenyeremben simogatás lapul - így bújnak meg házak közt csöpp terek. Elment a kedves. Én engedtem el, mint léggömb zsinegét a kisgyerek."
Kepes Sára


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

"Először az ember megérti, hogy szenvedései nagy részét maga okozza, szükségtelenül. Másodszor ennek az okait keresi saját életében. Keresni annyi, mint bízni önmagunkban, hogy képesek vagyunk véget vetni szenvedésünknek! Végül felébred a vágy, hogy utat találjunk a békéhez. Mert minden ami él boldogságra vágyik, mind szeretné meglelni, saját legtisztább lényét!"
Kundun


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

"A félelem az elme gyilkosa. A félelem a kis halál, mely teljes megsemmisüléshez vezet. Szembenézek félelmemmel. Hagyom, hogy áthatoljon rajtam, fölöttem. És amikor mögöttem van, utánna fordítom belső tekintetem, követem az útját. Amikor a félelem elment, nem marad semmi csak Én magam."
Frank Herbert: A Dűne


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Egy szenvedély, ha valóban szenvedély, akkor az legyen halálos. Különben hobbi, passzió, játék, pótcselekvés, meg ilyesmi. Az igazi az, amibe belehalhat az ember.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Van rosszabb a rossznál - tudniillik a rossz igazolása. Természetesen nemesnél nemesebb eszmék segítségével.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Az ember majd minden bűnre képes, csak hogy ne kelljen magát bűnösnek tudnia.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Az egyedüllét még nem magány. Inkább a lélek diétája a társasélet nehéz lakomái közt.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

A lélek akkor öregszik, ha már csak a földön járnak a vágyai, szárnytalanul.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Köpönyegét csak a dilettáns forgatja önerejéből; a profik rábízzák a szelekre.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Az emberek vágyai nagyon szerények és nagyon szerénytelenek lehetnek egyszerre. Mert ha valakinek az a vágya, hogy életben maradjon, ezt nem nevezhetjük szerénytelennek – föltéve, ha nem egy világégés közepette kívánja ezt.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Ha a mondat közepén csönd keletkezik, egy kicsinyke, félre nem érthető csönd, az olyan, mintha megnyílna halkan egy ajtó, s az ember betekintést nyer oda, ahol fontos dolgok éppen most születnek.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Az öröm komoly dolog - halálosan komoly. Nem azért van kevés örömünk, mert komolytalanok vagyunk?
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

A semmi ágán is megél a szív, ha elhallatszik hozzá a szomszédos ágon ülő dobbanása.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Nagyon sokszor kell földig görnyedni, földig öregedni terhek alatt, és nagyon jól kell ismerni a földet, hogy az ember háta egyenes maradjon.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Nem aki lángot ölel, nem az a bátor, hanem aki embert, egészen lassan égőt ölel - csak az a bátor.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Az optimizmus nemcsak idült, de gyógyíthatatlan betegség. Hiszen a valóság állandó elvonókúrája sem segít rajta.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Az ember olyan lény, akinek vágyai szerények és szerénytelenek. Ha valakit szeret, akkor attól a tudattól is boldog, hogy az a világon van. De szerénytelen, mert folyton látni kívánja, és soha nem telik be vele.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Más ember szeme láttára sírni majdnem olyan, mint meztelenre vetkőzni. Nem is tesszük akárki előtt, s ha igen, nem büntetlenül.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Hozzá kell szoknunk ahhoz, hogy elfelejtenek minket, mielőtt még emlékeztek volna ránk.
Füst Milán


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Nem minden asszony harap a tiltott fa gyümölcsébe, de mind kíváncsi az ízére.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Ordogtrilla (2012 Július 29)

Az ember csak azt ismeri meg igazán, amit megszelídít.
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry: A kis herceg


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Sziasztok! Én is szeretném elérni a 20 hozzászólást, ezért arra gondoltam beirok néhány latin közmondást. Biztos más is megtette már de lehet még vkit érdekel


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Amicos secundae res parant, adversae probant A jósors szerzi, a balsors próbára teszi a barátokat Seneca


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Artes omnes perdocet paupertas A szegénység minden mesterségre megtanít Plautus


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Bonus iudex damnat improbanda, non odit A jó bíró elítéli, de nem gyűlöli azt, amit helytelenít Seneca


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Carpent tua poma nepotes Gyümölcsfádat unokáid fogják élvezni Vergilius


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Conqueri fortunam adversam, non lamentari decet A balszerencsét nem siratni kell, hanem legyőzni Cicero


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Fama post cineres maior venit A halál után nagyobb lesz a hírnév Ovidius


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Fas est ab hoste doceri Szabad az ellenségtől is tanulni Ovidius


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Exitus acta probat A siker a vállalkozás próbaköve Ovidius


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Exercitatio artem parat Gyakorlat teszi a mestert Tacitus


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Faber est suae quisque fortunae Mindenki a maga szerencséjének kovácsa Sallustius


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Etiam veros dolores mitigat tempus A súlyos fájdalmat is enyhíti az idő Quintilianus


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Et terram rumor transilit et maria Földeken és vízen át szárnyal a pletykabeszéd Propertius


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

In sole lucernam adhibere Mécsest gyújtani nappal Cicero


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Lumina in tenebris clariora sunt Sötétben tündöklőbb a fény Quintilianus


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Lupus est homo homini Ember embernek farkasa Plautus


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Omnia mutantur, nihil interit Minden változik, nem pusztul el semmi Ovidius


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Senectus insanabilis morbus est Az öregség gyógyíthatatlan betegség Seneca


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Sit mens sana in corpore sano Ép testben ép legyen a lélek Iuvenalis


----------



## Dalma1313 (2012 Július 30)

Vita nihil aliud quam ad mortem iter est Az élet nem más, mint utazás a halál felé Seneca


----------



## bbea78 (2012 Július 30)

ok


----------



## bbea78 (2012 Július 30)

már csak nyolc kell


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

de jó neked, nekem még 18


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

na hat akkor ugy fest csak ide irhatok egyelore


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

ekezetek nelkul sorry


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

mar csak 14


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

13


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

bar nem ertem a jelenleti ivbol az Udv mindenkinek miert lett torolve  az elso post azt irja ott is lehet gyujteni 20hsz-re


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

de sebaj, itt is gyorsan be lehet hozni, csak unalmas haszontalanul postolgatni


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

egyebkent amiben majd lehet nyaggatni:


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

informatika/informacio aramlas
tozsde


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

akvarisztika
terrarisztika


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

peca
buvarkodas


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

es meg ezer minden


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

4


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

3


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

2


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

1


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

koszi a lehetoseget a gyors 20postra...


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

dehat te allando tag statuszban vagy mar most...


----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)

szuper, köszi!


----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)

nos hát akkor: 5


----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)

vagy tényleg írjak értelmes dolgokat? pl. bemásoljam egy versemet? berakjam egy fotómat? érdekel egyáltalán valakit? )


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)

vicces felszólítás egy budai buszon. (az biztos, hogy hepehupás utakon közlekedik.)


----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)




----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)




----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)




----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)




----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)

huh, ez jó nagy lett, bocs! ))


----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)




----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)

remélem, nem zavar senkit, hogy blabla helyett fotókat postolok...


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

Amúgy nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

Sok jó dolog van fennt ami érdekel!


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

Jöhetenek még a képek!


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

Remélem már nem sok hozzászólás kell és hazsnálhatom már az oldalt!


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

Nálunk itt nagyon jó idő van süt a nap!


----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)

pámpárámm


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)




----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)




----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)

köszi, aranyos vagy! 

Csatolás megtekintése 928463


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

Nincs lehetetlen csak akarni kell.


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

A szerelem olyan, mint a csokoládé. Míg csak kóstolgatjuk nem érezzük az igazi ízét.


----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)

és megint a képetekbe tolom a fotómat.


----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)

1 soproni cica


----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)

1 budapesti teknős )))


----------



## barburu (2012 Július 31)

és az utolsó... egy vicces nyári hangulatkép tavalyról.


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

Üdv, késöbb értelmes hozzászólásaim is lesznek, most a 20 komment elérése a cél 
<random idézet>


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)




----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

<random zene link>


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

hali barbuska555!


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

Minden kislányban ott van a nő.. Ahogy minden nőben ott rejtőzik a kislány


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

Elengedni a múltat nem könnyű, de ha van kiért, megéri


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

Nem az számít mi történik veled, hanem az, hogy hogyan éled meg!


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

Mindenki azt látja, milyennek mutatod magad, s csak kevesen értik, milyen vagy valójában ♥


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

Ami könnyen jön az nem tart sokáig. És ami sokáig tart, az nem jön könnyen!!


----------



## barbuska555 (2012 Július 31)

Sosem szeretsz ki valakiből, csak megtanulsz nélküle élni…


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

Az ember sohasem túl gyenge vagy túl sérült a harchoz, ha az elérendő cél fontosabb az életénél.
Spartacus, Blood and Sand


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

Végzet nincs. Választásunk van. Az egyik választás könnyű, a másik nem. Ez utóbbiak az igazán fontosak, ezek tesznek emberré.
A 23-as szám


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

Kedvenc filmemből egy idézet:
Csak akkor tehetsz meg mindent, hogy ha már semmid sincs!
Fight Club


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

Ne akarj mindent megszerezni, ne akarj tökéletes lenni. Te...egyszerűen csak élj a világba. Hadd jöjjön, aminek jönnie kell.​


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

Nem túl izgalmas idézeteket postolni


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

Kár hogy linket nem tartalmazhat a komment, lehetne pedig jó zenéket linkelni a youtube-ról


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

Szokott itt valaki podcastokat hallgatni?


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

rendes beszélgetős podcastot, nem zenéset


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

szerintem még mindig nem elég elterjedt, sokan nem is tudják mi az


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

pedig jó kontent fogyasztási forma, főleg ha utazgatsz viszonylag sokat


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

ezt lehetett volna 1 hozzászólásba is irni


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

Olimpiát nézi valaki?


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

Egyszer volt egy hangtechnikus barátnőm. MÉLYNYOMÓKAT hagyott bennem.


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

"Nálunk meg akkora házibuli volt, hogy a végén levágtunk egy disznót"


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

én kérek elnézést ezért


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

hamarosan megvan a 20 hsz


----------



## peterpajtok (2012 Július 31)

nah még 1


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

köszönet M-nek, hogy megmutatta ezt az oldalt


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

megkezdődött a vissza számlálás


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

ilyenkor nem jut az ember eszébe semmi okosság


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

pedig épp lenne miből meriteni


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

csiga a net


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

még mindig...


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

kicsit uncsi szórakozás ez


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

de legalább telik az idő


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

és nő a hsz-ek száma


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

itthon már csönd és béke honol


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

alszik az aprónép


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

lassan én is kidőlök


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

elfáradtunk a nagy strandolásban


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

pedig ma elég lapos volt a hangulat


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

a viz is hideg volt


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

a fagyizó is zárva volt


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

de legalább volt jó kávé


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

és kürtöskalács


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

és szabad nyugágy


----------



## FPP (2012 Július 31)

Kész! :d


----------



## Amelyca (2012 Július 31)

1


----------



## Amelyca (2012 Július 31)

11


----------



## Amelyca (2012 Július 31)

12


----------



## Amelyca (2012 Július 31)

13


----------



## Amelyca (2012 Július 31)

14


----------



## Amelyca (2012 Július 31)

15


----------



## Amelyca (2012 Július 31)

16


----------



## Amelyca (2012 Július 31)

17


----------



## Amelyca (2012 Július 31)

18


----------



## Amelyca (2012 Július 31)

19 mindjárt megvan a 20


----------



## Amelyca (2012 Július 31)

Ééééés ez a 20. Végre!


----------



## Amelyca (2012 Július 31)

aKKOR MÉG EGY PRÓBA


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

Szóval ide próbálgathatom hogyan lehet *fórumozni*.  Köszi.


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

Van pár hasznos angol könyvem, vagy informatikai e-bookom. Biztos sokan hasznosnak vennék.


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

Külső linkkel is lehet hivatkozni?


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

Hol lehet ajánlani egyéb oldalakat?


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

Még 14


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

Upsz már csak 10, gyorsabb voltam.


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

Mindjárt meg lesz, még 7.


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

Még 6.


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

Sikerült.  Köszönöm ezt a topikot.


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 3)

123


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 3)

234


----------



## Bosko13 (2012 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

345


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

456


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

567


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

678


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

789


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

891


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

2


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 4)

Köszönöm


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Üdv mindenkinek!

Első soraim ezen a fórumon. Remélem fáradozásom nem lesz hiábavaló és elnyerem az állandó tagságot, amit nagyon várok.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Nekem elsősorban az olvasás a kedvenc időtöltésem, és az itt elérhető könyvek érdekelnek.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Az itt olvasható mondásokról egy kínai közmondás jut eszembe: A hídon akkor kell átmenni, amikor eléred a folyót.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Ez az én ars poéticámnak is tekinthető amivel nem Pató Pál úr szeretnék lenni, de először gondolkodjunk aztán cselekedjünk.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Azért ez a 20 hozzászólás egy olyan embernek mint én, aki levelet sem szeret írni, elég nagy próbatétel.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Csak tudnám, hogy mi számít értelmes hozzászólásnak:


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Hm, ha így haladok a végén még meglessz.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Lehet, hogy mégis értelmes vagyok?


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Azért kíváncsi lennék valakinek a véleményére ezzel a hozzászólás sorozattal kapcsolatban.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Mostanában David Morrell könyveit olvasom sorban.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Ezért is találtam vissza ide, mert itt megvan az egyik hiányzó könyve.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

A kedvenc íróm még Robert Ludlum és James Clavell.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Clavell Japánról szóló könyveit különösen kedvelem.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

A japán történelem különösen érdekel.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Kedvenc történelmi személyiségem Tokugava Iejaszu.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

A harcosok közül a szamurájokat becsülöm leginkább.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Misztikus fegyverük a katana minden idők legművészibb fegyvere.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

mostmár csak három van hátra, nem adom fel.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

A végén köszönetet szeretnék mondani a fórum létrehozóinak!


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Mostmár csak várnom kell a bebocsátásra a paradicsomba.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy megmérkőzhettem a kihívással.


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 4)

A mielőbbi viszont látásra.


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

13


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

14


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

16


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

17


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

18


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

19


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

20


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

:d


----------



## kisbuldi (2012 Augusztus 5)

Ide elég lenne csak 1-20-ig felsorolni a számokat és meg lehet ezzel szerezni az állandó tagságot?


----------



## kisbuldi (2012 Augusztus 5)

Decemberben leszek 5 éves tag és még nem volt 20 hozászolásom...


----------



## kisbuldi (2012 Augusztus 5)

Nem vagyok valami bőbeszédű, de sok szövegnek sok az alja...


----------



## kisbuldi (2012 Augusztus 5)

Itt akkor nem érvényes, hogy hallgatni arany, beszélni ezüst?


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

Üdv. Ismét 1 új tag)


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

Talán kéne 1 fotót is feltenni?


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

Na majd kereset 1 megfelelőt


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

Jó kis oldalnak tűnik....


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

Találtam már 1 csomó érdekes könyvet.


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

Persze nekem is van letöltve, csak még rá kell jönnöm, h tegyem fel


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

nem vagyon valami nagy szg zseni


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

azt hiszem később folytatom, további szépeket mindenkinek.
Miért van az az érzésen, h ezeket az üziket nem olvassa senki


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

a viszontlátásra.


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

:33:kiss:twisted:


----------



## Att1la (2012 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## Att1la (2012 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## Att1la (2012 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## Att1la (2012 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## Att1la (2012 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## Att1la (2012 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## Att1la (2012 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## Att1la (2012 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## Att1la (2012 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## Att1la (2012 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## Att1la (2012 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

Ez jó!


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

Jó a pihenés


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

Nagyon szuper volt


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

Nem jó az semmire


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

van aki még idősebb korában is az


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

nem vesztettél semmit


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

az meg hogy lehet?


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

:d


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

ez jó !


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

a kis költő


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

ez milyen igaz


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

34


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

35


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

37


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

38


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

39


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

hát igen


----------



## Louie69 (2012 Augusztus 5)

40


----------



## eszcájg (2012 Augusztus 5)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## eszcájg (2012 Augusztus 5)

Egy kis latin: A kocka el van vetve – Alea iacta est *Julius Caesar*


----------



## eszcájg (2012 Augusztus 5)

Decipimur specie recti – Az igazság látszata megtéveszt bennünket *Horatius*


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

Na akkor folytassuk


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

még 9 üzi....:..::..:


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

egy kis tornaóra...:..::..::..::ugras::ugras::656::656:


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

vagy inkább sörözgessünk??:222:


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

hát ez meg mi???:fac:má még ilyet:3:


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

:777:maradok a sörnél


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

van még valami érdekes??:0:


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

:11::00::00::00::00:


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

:evil::twisted::33:és az ördögök


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

:77:

Van valakinek ma szülinapja?? Akkor Isten éltesse!!!


----------



## Elektra65 (2012 Augusztus 5)

:444: Ez én volnék, ja most látom h meg van a 20 üzi.
Mindenkinek sok boldogságot


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

egy


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

A félelem a lehetőség leghatékonyabb mumus


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

forgóajtó áll
a sivatagban. Aki
kikerüli: nincs
(F.A.)


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

ravaszkodnunk kell:
egy sámli fölött se tud-
nánk átrepülni.


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

képzelj egy tükröt;
gondold, hogy belenézel:
hidd el, amit látsz


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

segíts mindennek
olyannak lennie, mint
amilyen úgyis


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

zsinegen horog,
boton zsineg ne legyen,
bot se, kezedben


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

Isten nem hívő.
A nép nem demokrata.
A víz nem szomjas.


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

Címerpajzsfelirat:
nagyon - vagy sehogy


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

tíz


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

ahogy a szél fúj
- vagy épp nem


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

A szeretésen
kívül minden emberi
tett: romépítés


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

van, amikor _tisztább_
eltörni egy tányért, mint
elmosogatni


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

- az ecet bezzeg
sose borosodik meg


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

ha elmondhatnám,
miért becsüllek nagyra:
vérig sértene


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

új szemmel nézni
a régi képre: ez a 
mi alkotásunk


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

az én poklomban 
számolnak és mértékkel
szeretnek; órát


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

lesve időznek; folyton
véleményük van;
csak idő van, semmi tér.


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

Azt mondják: PERSZE
Semmi tér, csak idő van,
mindenki siet,


----------



## zsukat (2012 Augusztus 5)

birtokol, nyilatkozik,
temet, nemz és szűl
- semmi nincs, csak történik
az én poklomban


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül, hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat útközben úgyis meg fogod találni.” - _Napoleon Hill_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Időt kell szakítanod embertársaidra, tégy valamit másokért, ha még oly apróságot is — valamit, amiért fizetséget nem kapsz, csupán a kitüntető érzést, hogy megtehetted.” - _Albert Schweitzer_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Tegyünk valami olyant minden nap, amitől félünk.” *- *_Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Az emberiséget a szeretet törvénye uralja. Ha az erőszak, azaz a gyűlölet uralkodna már rég kihaltunk volna. És mégis, a tragédiája a dolognak, hogy az úgynevezett civilizált emberek, és nemzetek úgy viselkednek, mintha a társadalom alapja az erőszak lenne.” - _Mahatma Gandhi_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Az ember nem az adott körülmények, hanem az általa választott hozzáállás folytán boldog.” - _Hugh Downs_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Ne annyit markolj, amennyit szeretnél, hanem amennyit a kezedben bírsz tartani.” - _Seneca_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Akármit is ért el az életben, egy anya a gyermekei jóságában méri a sikerét.” - _ismeretlen_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Olyan gond nincs, amely ne hozna kezében ajándékokat neked. A gondokat azért keresed, mert szükséged van ajándékaikra.” - _Richard Bach: Illúziók_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“A vidámságnak megvan az ereje ahhoz, hogy a félelem, a sértettség, a harag, a frusztráltság, a csalódottság, a depresszió, a bűntudat és a meg nem felelés érzéseit kiűzze az életedből. Azon a napon éred el a vidámságot, amikor rájössz, hogy mindegy, mi történik körülötted, akkor sem lesz jobb semmi, ha nem vagy jókedvű.” *- *_Anthony Robbins_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“A fájdalom elkerülhetetlen. A szenvedés választás dolga.” - _Buddhista közmondás_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

Fred azt gondolja: “előbb a számláimmal foglalkozom, csak azután keresem a harmóniát.” Elméletben jól hangzik, de általában az eredmények kiábrándítóak. Ez azért van, mert a fő feladatunk életünk során nem abból áll, hogy megszabaduljunk jelzálogunktól és kiszélesítsük az úszómedencénket.
Azért vagyunk itt, hogy segítsünk egymáson. Ehhez az élet nekünk a kövekező utasításokat adja:
- akkor vagyunk a legboldogabbak, ha segítünk más embereknek, hogy egyenesbe jöjjön az életük
- akkor vagyunk a legmagányosabbak, amikor az a fő célunk, hogy a szmélyes biztonságunkat megteremtsük
Egyébként is, ha teljes biztonságot keresel, akkor rossz bolygót választottál!
Fred azt mondja: “Ha majd meglesz a kertes házam a zöldövezetben, ha befolynak a nyugdíjforintkáim, akkor majd biztonságban érzem magam.” Ahogy azt elképzeled Fred! Próbáld meg ezt beadni például egy buszvezetőnek, akinek a busza fékezhetetlenné vélt egy útkereszteződésben! A biztonság csakis magadban rejlik – bárhol máshol csak mese!
_- Andrew Matthews: Hallgass a szívedre_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

„Kevés olyan bosszantó és elviselhetetlen dolog van a világon, mint valaki másnak a jó példája.” - _Mark Twain_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“A jó tanító nem saját tudásának gyümölcseit osztja meg a tanítványaival, hanem megmutatja nekik, hogyan arassák le saját gondolataik gyümölcseit.” - _Kahlil Gibran_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

"A hibák visszajelzések a teljesítményünkről. A győztesek sokkal több hibát követnek el, mint a vesztesek. Ezért tartoznak ők a győztesekhez. Több visszajelzést kapnak, mivel többször próbálkoznak. Az egyik legnagyobb baj a vesztesekkel az, hogy hibáikat túl komolyan veszik, és nem veszik észre a bennük rejlő lehetőségeket.” *- *_Andrew Matthews: Élj Vidáman_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Vagy találunk ott utat, vagy építünk egyet.” - _Hannibal_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Jobb, ha vacsora nélkül fekszel le, mintha adóssággal ébredsz.” - _C. H. Spurgeon_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Nagy időpazarlással keresik a fölöslegest, és sokan élik le az életüket úgy, hogy csak az élet eszközeit keresik. Vedd szemügyre az egyént, és vizsgáld meg az összességet: nincs, akinek élete ne a holnapra irányulna. Hogy mi rossz van ebben? – kérdezed. Végtelen sok. Hiszen nem él, aki így él – csak élni készülődik. Mindent elmulaszt. Még ha odafigyelünk, akkor is lehagy bennünket az élet; így pedig, ha késlekedünk, elfut mellettünk, mint valami idegen: az utolsó napon ér véget, de mindegyiken elvész. Aki elmulasztja a pillanatokat, végül elmulasztja egész életét. Az élet, akár egy pillanat: mulandó; s miért ne élnénk szépen a kicsit, ha abból áll össze az egész?” _- Seneca: Élj a mában_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Nem a halál az, amitől az embernek félnie kellene, hanem az, hogy soha nem kezd el élni.” _- Marcus Aurelius_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Soha ne félj az árnyékoktól, egyszerűen csak azt jelentik: valahol a közelben ragyog a fény.” - _ismeretlen_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“A hazugságnak három fajtája létezik: hazugság, szemérmetlen hazugság és a statisztika.” _- Mark Twain_


----------



## sazo21 (2012 Augusztus 6)

“Ne felejtsd el, hogy nem megkapni azt, amit kívánsz, néha csodálatos szerencse.” _- Dalai Lám_


----------



## kisbuldi (2012 Augusztus 6)

Elektra65 írta:


> azt hiszem később folytatom, további szépeket mindenkinek.
> Miért van az az érzésen, h ezeket az üziket nem olvassa senki





Dehogynem!


----------



## kisbuldi (2012 Augusztus 6)

"Árvább az anya, aki gyermekét, mint a gyerek, aki anyját gyászolja." Móra Ferenc


----------



## kisbuldi (2012 Augusztus 6)

Észrevették már azt, hogy arra van külön szavunk, kifejezésünk:

Ha férj vagy feleség elveszti párját akkor "özvegy".
Ha gyerek elveszti szüleit akkor "árva".
Ha a szülő elveszti gyermekét arra nincs se szó, se kifejezés!


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

4 remélem letelt a 20 másodperc


----------



## kisbuldi (2012 Augusztus 6)

"Egyik sem vagyok.
Sem üllő, se kalapács.
- Talán: a csengés." Fodor Ákos


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

5 na még 10


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

6 és 6 másodperc


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

7 és 13 mp, 7


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## Waudy (2012 Augusztus 6)

20 végre


----------



## kisbuldi (2012 Augusztus 6)

"Az élet nagy problémáit nem lehet megoldani, túl kell élni." Carl Gustav Jung


----------



## kisbuldi (2012 Augusztus 6)

"Az élet önmagában rövid, de a szenvedések meghosszabbítják!" 
(Publilius Syrus)


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## kisbuldi (2012 Augusztus 6)

"Errare humanum est. = Tévedni emberi dolog."Szent Jeromos*?
*


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## kisbuldi (2012 Augusztus 6)

"Tévedni emberi dolog, de másra kenni még emberibb!" Kisbuldi


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## kisbuldi (2012 Augusztus 6)

"Caedite eos. Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius.= Öljétek meg mind! Isten majd válogat."Arnaud-Armaury


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

Egy hibák halmozásából álló élet nemcsak becsülendőbb, de hasznosabb is, mint egy tehetetlen élet. (Shaw)


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

A közöny az embertelenség esszenciája. (Shaw)


----------



## acsikos (2012 Augusztus 6)

Vége


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

12 :..:


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

13 \\m/


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

14:55:


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

15 :00:


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

16 :4:


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

17 :wink:


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

18 :0:


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

19 :88:


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

20 ://:


----------



## Roja (2012 Augusztus 6)

Csak úgy :..:


----------



## potu (2012 Augusztus 6)

Köszi a tagságot


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

1:d


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

6:ugras::ugras:


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

8:55:


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

9:222:


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

108)


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

12kiss


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

13:lol:


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

14:444:


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## delivia (2012 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

Állandó útitársad vagyok,
Vagy legjobb segítséged, vagy legnehezebb terhed,
Továbbsegítelek, vagy sikertelenség felé húzlak,
Parancsodra várok.
Felét átadhatod annak, amit teszel,
Végrehajtom gyorsan és hibátlanul,
Könnyen kordában tarthatsz, csak légy szigorú hozzám.
Mutasd meg nekem pontosan, hogyan végezzek el valamit,
Pár lecke után már magamtól is megteszem.
Minden nagy embernek szolgája vagyok,
De nem kevésbé a szerencsétleneknek is.
A nagyokat én tettem naggyá,
A szerencsétleneket én tettem szerencsétlenné.
Annak ellenére, hogy nem vagyok gép,
egy gép precizitásával dolgozok,
Amelyhez egy ember intelligenciája társul.
Hasznodra vagy romlásodra működtethetsz engem;
Nekem teljesen mindegy.
Fogadj el, képezz, legyél hozzám szigorú,
És az egész világot lábaidhoz vetem.
Vegyél könnyedén, elpusztítalak.
Ki vagyok? A szokásaid.​(*Ismeretlen szerző*)​


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

[h=1]Nincs Furgon[/h]Sok-sok esztendeje egyszer korgó gyomorral, üres zsebbel virradtunk a hálaadás napjára. Kopogtak. Kinyitottuk az ajtót, és egy férfi lépett be óriási élelmiszeres csomaggal, egy hatalmas pulykával, amihez még tepsit is mellékeltek. Nem hittünk a szemünknek.- Ki maga és honnan jött? – csodálkozott apám.
- Egy barátjuk küldött – válaszolta az idegen – , aki tudja, hogy nélkülöznek, de visszautasítanák a közvetlen segítséget, ezért küldött engem. Kellemes ünnepeket!
- Nem, ezt nem fogadhatjuk el – szabódott apám.
- Pedig kénytelenek – felelte az ismeretlen férfi, sarkon fordult, és behúzta maga mögött az ajtót.Ez az élmény maradandó hatást gyakorolt az életemre. Megfogadtam, hogy egyszer majd én is viszem annyira anyagilag, hogy másoknak ugyanígy segíthessek. Tizennyolc éves koromra kialakítottam a magam hálaadás napi rituáléját. Mivel szeretem a kötetlen megoldásokat, azt találtam ki, hogy egyszerűen bevásárolok egy vagy két család számára elegendő élelmiszert, azután küldöncnek öltözve felkeresem a legszegényebb környéket, és találomra becsöngetek valahova. Az ajándékba mindig elrejtettem egy levelet, amelyben leírtam gyerekkori élményemet. Beszámolómat az alábbi mondattal zártam: “Cserébe csak annyit kérek, hogy törekedjenek előbbre jutni, s egyszer ugyanezt cselekedjék valaki mással.” Számomra ez az évente ismétlődő szertartás nagyobb gyarapodást jelent minden pénznél, amit valaha kerestem.


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(*George Bernard Shaw*)


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

“Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.” (*John C. Maxwell*)


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

“Ha természetes módon élsz, sosem leszel szegény, de ha a képzelgések szerint, sosem leszel gazdag.” (*Epikurosz*)


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

“Nem téboly-e, nem az esztelenség netovábbja-e, hogy sokat kívántok, holott édeskevés fér belétek?” (*Seneca*)


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

12


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## Csitango (2012 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## berzsian (2012 Augusztus 8)

21


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

Ej mi a kő! tyúkanyó, kend
A szobában lakik itt bent?


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

Lám, csak jó az isten, jót ád,
Hogy fölvitte a kend dolgát!


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

Petőfi nem semmi csávó


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

Na folytassuk...


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

Itt szaladgál föl és alá,
Még a ládára is fölszáll,
Eszébe jut, kotkodákol,
S nem verik ki a szobábol.


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

és így tovább, és így tovább...


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

mert hát számolni csak nem fogok...


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

... és ugye a matek sosem volt erősségem...


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

... se a fizika ...


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

... sem a kémia ...


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

... és őszintén: az évszámokat sem bírtam soha megjegyezni ...


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

bár ha jobban belegondolok: azok is számok valahol


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

és már csak 7 hozzászólás kell


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

vagyis 6


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

esetleg 5


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

méginkább 4 (jaj, el ne rontsam...)


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

vagyis méginkább 3


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

kettő, egy... az utolsó hozzászólást értelmesre faragom, ígérem


----------



## millefior (2012 Augusztus 8)

Nagyon hálás vagyok a topikért, sokaknak segít


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

kettő


----------



## mángorló (2012 Augusztus 9)

nyolc, leszakad a polc


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

három


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

négy


----------



## mángorló (2012 Augusztus 9)

kilenc, kis ferenc


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

hat


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

nyolc


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

9


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

Tíz


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

Xii


----------



## mángorló (2012 Augusztus 9)

10


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## Mobol1 (2012 Augusztus 9)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!

20.


----------



## mángorló (2012 Augusztus 9)

eleven


----------



## mángorló (2012 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## mángorló (2012 Augusztus 9)

13 fodor van a szoknyámon


----------



## mángorló (2012 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## mángorló (2012 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## mángorló (2012 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## mángorló (2012 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

a


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

ab


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

abc


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

abcd


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

abcde


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

abcdef


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

abcdefg


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

abcdefgh


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

abcdefghi


----------



## mángorló (2012 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

abcdefghij


----------



## mángorló (2012 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

abcdefghijk


----------



## mángorló (2012 Augusztus 9)

húsz


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

abcdefghijkl


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

abcdefghijklm


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

abcdefghijklmn


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)

abcdefghijklmno


----------



## Manóhercegnő (2012 Augusztus 9)




----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

A


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

semmi


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

szélén


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

ül


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

szívem


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

,


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

kis


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

teste


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

hangtalan


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

ragyog


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

.


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

Köréje


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

gyűlnek


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

csendesen


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

és


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

nézik,


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

nézik


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

a


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

csillagok


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

...


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

....


----------



## khmm (2012 Augusztus 9)

.....


----------



## csiliszhun (2012 Augusztus 9)

Akkor kezdem, 1. hsz-em.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

Jó reggelt


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

mint friss tag.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

Már a negyedik hozzászólásomnál tartok.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

Sőt, már az ötödiknél.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

Nem, is bocsánat, a hatodiknál.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

A hetedik.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

Na,a nyolcadik is meglett.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

9.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

Rövidülnek. 10.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

Vagy egyre hosszabbak lesznek megint???


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

Egy tucat hozzászólás. És mind értelmes!


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

13.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

14.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

15.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

16.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

17.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

18.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

19.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

20.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

21.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 10)

22.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

*Ej mi a kő! tyúkanyó, kend
A szobában lakik itt bent?
Lám, csak jó az isten, jót ád,
Hogy fölvitte a kend dolgát!*


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

*Itt szaladgál föl és  alá,
Még a ládára is fölszáll,
Eszébe jut, kotkodákol,
S nem verik ki a szobábol*


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

*Dehogy verik, dehogy verik!
Mint a galambot etetik,
Válogat a kendermagban,
A kiskirály sem él jobban.*


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

*Ezért aztán, tyúkanyó, hát
Jól megbecsűlje kend magát,
Iparkodjék, ne legyen ám
Tojás szűkében az anyám.*


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

*Morzsa kutyánk, hegyezd füled,
Hadd beszélek mostan veled,
Régi cseléd vagy a háznál,
Mindig emberűl szolgáltál,*


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

*Ezután is jó légy, Morzsa,
Kedvet ne kapj a tyúkhusra,
Élj a tyúkkal barátságba...
Anyám egyetlen jószága.*


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

007.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

008.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

009.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

010.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

Arany János - Családi kör


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

Este van, este van: kiki nyúgalomba!
Feketén bólingat az eperfa lombja,
Zúg az éji bogár, nekimegy a falnak,
Nagyot koppan akkor, azután elhallgat.
Mintha lába kelne valamennyi rögnek,
Lomha földi békák szanaszét görögnek,
Csapong a denevér az ereszt sodorván,
Rikoltoz a bagoly csonka, régi tornyán.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

Udvaron fehérlik szőre egy tehénnek:
A gazdasszony épen az imént fejé meg;
Csendesen kérődzik, igen jámbor fajta,
Pedig éhes borja nagyokat döf rajta.
Ballag egy cica is - bogarászni restel -
Óvakodva lépked hosszan elnyult testtel,
Meg-megáll, körűlnéz: most kapja, hirtelen
Egy iramodással a pitvarba terem.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

Nyitva áll az ajtó; a tüzelő fénye
Oly hivogatólag süt ki a sövényre.
Ajtó előtt hasal egy kiszolgált kutya,
Küszöbre a lábát, erre állát nyujtja.
Benn a háziasszony elszűri a tejet,
Kérő kis fiának enged inni egyet;
Aztán elvegyűl a gyermektársaságba,
Mint csillagok közé nyájas hold világa.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

Egy eladó lyány a tűzre venyigét rak:
Ő a legnagyobb s szebb... a hajnali csillag.
Vasalót tüzesít: új ruhája készen,
Csak vasalás híja,... s reggel ünnep lészen.
Körűl az apróság, vidám mese mellett,
Zörgős héju borsót, vagy babot szemelget,
Héjából időnként tűzre tesznek sokat:
Az világítja meg gömbölyű arcukat.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

A legkisebb fiú kenyeret kér s majszol;
Üszköt csóvál néha: tűzkigyókat rajzol.
Olvas a nagyobbik nem ügyelve másra:
E fiúból _pap lesz,_ akárki meglássa!
Legalább így szokta mondani az apjok,
Noha a fiú nem imádságon kapkod:
Jobban kedveli a verseket, nótákat,
Effélét csinálni maga is próbálgat.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

Pendül a kapa most, letevé a _gazda;_
Csíkos tarisznyáját egy szegre akasztja;
Kutat az apró nép, örülne, ha benne
Madárlátta kenyér-darabocskát lelne.
Rettenve sikolt fel, amelyik belényul:
Jaj! valami ördög... vagy ha nem, hát... kis nyúl!
Lesz öröm: alunni se tudnak az éjjel;
Kinálják erősen káposzta-levéllel.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

A gazda pedig mond egy szives _jó estét,_
Leül, hogy nyugassza eltörődött testét,
Homlokát letörli porlepett ingével:
Mélyre van az szántva az élet-ekével.
De amint körülnéz a víg csemetéken,
Sötét arcredői elsimulnak szépen;
Gondüző pipáját a tűzbe meríti;
Nyájas szavu nője mosolyra deríti.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

Nem késik azonban a jó háziasszony,
Illő, hogy urának ennivalót hozzon,
Kiteszi középre a nagy _asztalszéket,_
Arra tálalja fel az egyszerü étket.
Maga evett ő már, a gyerek sem éhes,
De a férj unszolja: „Gyer közelebb, édes!”
Jobb izű a falat, ha mindnyájan esznek, -
Egy-egy szárnyat, combot nyujt a kicsinyeknek.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

De vajon ki zörget? „Nézz ki, fiam Sára:
Valami szegény kér helyet éjtszakára:
Mért ne fogadnók be, ha tanyája nincsen,
Mennyit szenved úgy is, sok bezárt kilincsen!”
Visszajő a lyánka, az utast behíván.
Béna harcfi lép be, _sok jó estét_ kíván:
„Isten áldja meg a kendtek ételét is,
(Így végezi a szót), meg az _emberét_ is.”


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

Köszöni a gazda: „Része legyen benne:
Tölts a tálba anyjok, ha elég nem lenne.”
Akkor híja szépen, hogy üljön közelébb -
Rá is áll az könnyen, bár szabódik elébb.
Éhöket a nagy tál kívánatos ízzel,
Szomjukat a korsó csillapítja vízzel;
Szavuk sem igen van azalatt, míg esznek,
Természete már ez magyar embereknek.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

De mikor aztán a vacsorának vége,
Nem nehéz helyen áll a koldus beszéde;
Megered lassanként s valamint a patak,
Mennél messzebbre foly, annál inkább dagad.
(1)Beszél a szabadság véres napjairul,
S keble áttüzesül és arca felpirul,
Beszél azokról is - szemei könnyben úsznak -
Kikkel más hazába bujdosott... koldusnak.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

Elbeszéli vágyát hona szent földére,
Hosszu terhes útját amíg hazaére.
(2)Az idősb fiú is leteszi a könyvet,
Figyelmes arcával elébb-elébb görnyed;
És mihelyt a koldús megáll a beszédben:
„Meséljen még egyet” - rimánkodik szépen.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

„Nem mese az gyermek,” - így feddi az apja,
Rátekint a vándor és tovább folytatja:
Néma kegyelettel függenek a szaván
Mind az egész háznép, de kivált a _leány:_
Ez, mikor nem hallják, és mikor nem látják,
Pirulva kérdezi tőle... _testvérbátyját:_
_Három_ éve múlik, hogy utána kérdez,
Még egy esztendőt vár, nem megy addig férjhez.


----------



## bekeipeter (2012 Augusztus 10)

Este van, este van... a tűz sem világit,
Kezdi hunyorgatni hamvas szempilláit;
A gyermek is álmos, - egy már alszik épen,
Félrebillent fejjel, az anyja ölében.
Gyéren szól a vendég s rá nagyokat gondol;
Közbe-közbe csupán a macska dorombol.
Majd a földre hintik a zizegő szalmát...
S átveszi egy tücsök csendes birodalmát.
(1851. ápr. 10.)


----------



## csiliszhun (2012 Augusztus 10)

6


----------



## csiliszhun (2012 Augusztus 10)

*8*​


----------



## csiliszhun (2012 Augusztus 10)

10


----------



## csiliszhun (2012 Augusztus 10)

11​


----------



## csiliszhun (2012 Augusztus 10)

12​


----------



## csiliszhun (2012 Augusztus 10)

14​


----------



## csiliszhun (2012 Augusztus 10)

Evolúció: http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/2012/08/10/gifs_06.gif


----------



## csiliszhun (2012 Augusztus 10)

*Vers:*_Lakatos Gáspár: Oszlopok.__- Háde bemegyek az ábécébe
- osz' lopok._


----------



## rawler84 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Az emberek többnyire habzsolni akarják az életet. Mind többet és többet akarnak maguknak. Ilyen hozzáállás mellett az élet nem ajándék, inkább zsákmány, amit másoktól rabolsz el.
Deepak Chopra


----------



## rawler84 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Ha gyereknek lenni annyit tesz, mint készülni az életre, akkor a felnőttlét lényege a halálra készülés.
Stephen King


----------



## Aluria (2012 Augusztus 11)

qwertzuiopőú


----------



## Aluria (2012 Augusztus 11)

asdfghjkléáű


----------



## Aluria (2012 Augusztus 11)

íyxcvbnm,.-


----------



## Aluria (2012 Augusztus 11)

0123456789öüó


----------



## Aluria (2012 Augusztus 11)

óüö9876543210


----------



## Aluria (2012 Augusztus 11)

úőpoiuztrewq


----------



## Aluria (2012 Augusztus 11)

űáélkjhgfdsa


----------



## Aluria (2012 Augusztus 11)

-.,mnbvcxyí


----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)

Köszönöm ezt a topikot!


----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)

:55:


----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)

:55::55:


----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)

kiss


----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)

:wink:


----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)

kiss


----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)

:55::55::55:


----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)

:99::idea:


----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Luna Aurora (2012 Augusztus 11)

kiss


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Miért rezeg a nyárfa, ha nem fúj a szél?


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Miért komisz az ember, ha rossz útra tér?


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Üldözi a sorsa, s az érzés kihal!


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Ne kutasd, ne keresd, mire jó e kicsi dal!


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Az ember egy léha, egy könnyelmű senki,


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

És mégis mily nagy dolog embernek lenni!


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Az ember egy porszem, nem látja senki,


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

És mégis e porszem tud csak ember lenni!


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Ha vérzik a szíved, s a fájdalmad nagy,


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Csak ember légy mindig és ember maradj!


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Az ember egy léha, egy könnyelmű senki, És mégis ma mily nehéz embernek lenni!


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Elsöpör az élet, a tengernyi gond,


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Mint a vizek árja, az emberre ront!


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Mérkőzz meg a sorssal,


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

És ne hagyd magad!


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

S a dicső győzelem csakis a tiéd, marad!


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Nekem már Tavasszal sem nyílik a virág,


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Évek óta nem volt Májusom.


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Fa levél hulldogál, s egy csöndes fa padon,


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Ősz idő a társam jól tudom.


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Felveszek egy fonnyadt levelet, kérdem én magamtól, mi lett te veled?


----------



## MeZzOlI42 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Nekem már hűvösebb a fényes napsugár, símogatón súgja azt,hogy kár érted de kár!


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

Micsoda költői hozzászólások!


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

Nekem most nincs ihletem hozzá.


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

Csak írogatok, ami épp eszembe jut.


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

A gyerekek már alszanak, ilyenkor van idő netezgetni.


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

Kortyolgatom a kávém.


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

A tévében olimpiai összefoglalók mennek.


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

Kár, hogy vége.


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

Nemsokára kezdődik a záró ünnepség.


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

Ez a 16. hozzászólásom, már csak 4 kell!


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

Három hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

Hurrááááá!


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

Vége az olimpiának.


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

12


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

Két nő
-Milyen volt a szex tegnap?
-Katasztrófa!A férjem hazajött a munkából,4 perc alatt megette a vacsorát,3 percet szeretkeztünk,2 perc múlva pedig már aludt is.És nálad?
-Fantasztikus!A férjem hazajött,elvitt vacsorázni,utánna hazasétáltunk,gyertyafény és egy óra előáték után egy órán keresztül szeretkeztünk.Mesés volt!

... Két férfi:
-Milyen volt a szex tegnap?
-Fantasztikus!Hazaértem,a vacsora már az asztalon volt,ettem,keféltem,aztán már aludtam is.Nálad?
-Katasztófa!Hazaértem,de nem volt áram,mert nem fizettem be a számlát.Kénytelen voltam elvinni az asszonyt vacsorázni.Az étterem olyan drága volt,hogy nem maradt pénzem taxira,így gyalog kellett hazamennünk.Otthon ugye nem volt áram,így gyertyát kellett gyújtanunk.Olyan ideges voltam,hogy egy órába telt,mire felállt,és egy órába,mire sikerült elmennem...


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

Tíz hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

Kilenc hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

Nyolc hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

10 hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

9 hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

8 hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

7 hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

6 hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

5 hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

4 hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

3 hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

2 hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

0 hozzászólás, és Tag leszek.


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Nagyon szeretnék tuti tag lenni muszály vagyok 20 bejegyzést tenni. Nooresz


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

tuti tuti


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Örülök


----------



## GadMar (2012 Augusztus 13)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltad ezt a topicot! (Ezt írtam neked a levélben.)


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

király


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

nagyon király


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)




----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)




----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Köszike még egyszer. Ha van számomra hasznos infód várom szeretettel.


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Ezt nagyon nehéz összeszedni!


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Nem lehetne Könnyebbé tenni?


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Most elméletileg 10 nél tartok. De már ez se biztos.


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Na majd később folytatom.


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Na próbálkozzunk tovább.


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Vov lehet hogy 14? tiszta király.


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Megy ez mint az ágyba***rás.


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Na csak meg lesz az a 20 db. már nem is aggódok.


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Mindenkinek köszönöm még egyszer a felém tanúsított jó indulatot és segítőkészséget. Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

tiszta sor


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

12345678


----------



## Nooresz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Galgamenti Fiúk a videomegosztón!


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

unatkozom


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

ez a hetedik üzenet


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

nyolc


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

kilenc


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

tíz


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

11


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

13


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

14


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

15


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

16


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

18


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

19


----------



## Dora_999 (2012 Augusztus 13)

20!!! véégre


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

1


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

2,jo


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

Köszönet ezért a fórumért!


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

3, jobb


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

4, meg jobb


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

Most viccekkel fogom fárasztani a közösséget,hogy tényleg összjöjjön a 20 hozzászólásom!Előre is bocsánat!


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

:d 5


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

Ádámka és barátja lélekszakadva szalad a benzinkúthoz.
- Gyorsan kérünk öt liter benzint!
Öt perc múlva visszaérnek.
- Nem elég. Kérünk még húsz litert!
A kutas érdeklődik:
- Mihez kell ez a sok benzin gyerekek?
- Ne kérdezzen olyan sokat, csak töltse gyorsan! Ég az iskola!


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

7


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

Hazamegy egy este a férj, és kérdi a felségétől:
- Mi lenne, ha nyernék a lottón?
- Hát, elfeleznénk, elválnék, kimennék Amerikába, fognék magamnak egy fiatal pasit, és beutaznám vele az egész világot!
A férj a zsebébe nyúl, kivesz belőle egy kétszázast, odadobja a feleségének:
- Nesze, eridj, kettesem volt!


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

:d8


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

Régi vágyam volt, hogy népi-táncolhassak, de előbb-utóbb rá kellett jönnöm, hogy ahogyan én táncolok, olyan nép nincs.


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

pam-param! 9


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

la-la-la 10


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

sa-la-la 11


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

hej-ho 12


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

Egy férfi fürödni készül a tengerben a Nílus torkolatánál. Levetkőzik, de azért a biztonság kedvéért megkérdezi egy helyi bámészkodótól:
- Mondja, nincsenek itt cápák?
- Nincsenek - hangzik a válasz.
Emberünk már éppen beugrana, amikor a biztonság kedvéért újra megkérdezi:
- Ugye, egész biztosan nincsenek itt cápák?
- Persze, hogy nincsenek, félnek a krokodiloktól!


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

hurrrrrrrrra 13


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

A rendőr elmegy a jósnőhöz, aki jósolni kezd:
- Vészes jövőt látok... Pénteken este ki fogják rabolni a házát...
Mire a rendőr:
- A fenébe, én meg pont akkor leszek színházban a feleségemmel...


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

ho-la-la 14


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

A páncélos lovag bőszen közelít a sárkány barlangjához, hogy megküzdjön vele, miközben a sárkány - megpillantva a lovagot - ekként dünnyög:
- Na ne, már megint konzervkaja...


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

15


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

- Móricka! - Mondd meg nekem, melyik a legnemesebb fém!
Móricka néma csendben áll a padban.
- Úgy van kisfiam, eltaláltad. Hallgatni arany...


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

16:d


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

- Mi az abszolút tanácstalanság?
- ???
- Négy szőke tanulóvezetőnő az egyenrangú útkereszteződésben.


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

18


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

Megy a hadihajó az óceánon, amikor a kapitány fényt lát a távolban. A rádióhoz lép, majd a kapcsolat felvétele után utasítást ad:
- Itt a USS Missouri, Önök felé haladunk, térjen ki jobbra 5 fokot!
- Nem, Önök térjenek ki jobbra 15 fokot!
- Ha jót akar, azonnal térjen ki, én a USS Missouri kapitánya vagyok!
- Én meg a világítorony őre!


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

19kiss


----------



## csabiki (2012 Augusztus 14)

20:d


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

- Jean, mekkora feszültség van az elektromos hálózatban?
- 220 Volt, uram.
- Nem azt kérdeztem, hogy mennyi volt, hanem, hogy mennyi van most!


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

Szőke nő a lottózóban:
- Ez milyen játék ?
- El kell találni 5 számot...
- És milyen messziről?


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

A tanár panaszkodik Móricka szüleinek:
- A maguk gyereke a legrosszabb az egész osztályban. Egyszerűen nem bírok vele. Ráadásul még sosem hiányzott egy napot sem!


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

Móricka fut az annyjához:
- Anyu! Az apu megint részeg!
- Honnan veszed ezt kisfiam?
- Azt mondta, szeret minket!


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

- Pincér, én halászlét rendeltem, de ebből a löttyből, amit kihozott nekem, az előbb kihalásztam egy cipőfűzőt!
- Ez csak természetes, uram! A csuka még benne is van!


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

Egy áruházban odamegy az eladó az osztály vezetőjéhez:
- Főnök, van kint egy barom, aki csak egy fél fej salátát akar venni!
Hirtelen észreveszi, hogy a kérdéses illető ott áll hallótávolságon belül, ezért folytatja:
- ... ez az úr viszont megvenné a másik felét!
A főnök utasítására kettévágják a salátát, a vevő elégedetten elmegy. Odafordul a főnök az eladóhoz:
- Nagy marhaságot csináltál, de aztán jól kivágtad magad! Honnan jöttél?
- Északról, Minnesota államból.
- Miért jöttél el?
- Minnesota unalmas hely, csak kurvák és jégkorongjátékosok élnek ott.
- Na ne mondja, a feleségem Minnesotából származik!
- Igen? És melyik csapatban jégkorongozott?


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

- Hogy hívják a nagyothalló kínai nagymamát?
- ???
- Jó hangosan!


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

Egy férfit becsületsértés miatt beperelt egy nő. A vád az volt, hogy a férfi disznónak nevezte a nőt. A bíró bűnösnek találta a férfit, és pénzbüntetésre ítélte. A férfi utána odament a bíróhoz és megkérdezte:
- Bíró úr, ezek szerint akkor nem nevezhetem disznónak Mrs. Johnsont?
- Nem, mert egyébként újra megbüntetem.
- És egy disznót nevezhetek Mrs. Johnsonnak?
- Igen, természetesen, ezért nem jár büntetés.
A férfi ekkor szélesen mosolyogva odafordult a felpereshez és nyájasan azt mondta neki:
- Viszontlátásra, Mrs. Johnson!


----------



## Claire26 (2012 Augusztus 14)

Köszönöm a türelmet,ezzel leköszönök innen,mert ezzel a hozzászólással elérem a bűvös 20-as számot!


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

1


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

2


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

4


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

7


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

8


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

9


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

10


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

11


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

12


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

13


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

14


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

15


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

18


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

19


----------



## Dorogi Tamás (2012 Augusztus 14)

20


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

1


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

2


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

4


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

7


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

8


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

9


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

10


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

11


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

12


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

13


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

14


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

15


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

18


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

19


----------



## Ercsa123456 (2012 Augusztus 14)

20


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

hmm


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

7


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

8


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

9


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

10


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

11


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

12


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

13


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

14


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

15


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

18


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

19


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)

\\m/


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

Halihó


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)




----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## echobear (2012 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

Kicsit lustának érzem magam, ráadásul nem is túl eredeti a dolog, de azt hiszem, én is a számos megoldást választom... ^^" Azért üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## KutPet33 (2012 Augusztus 15)

Hát akkor üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

Sheldon


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

Cooper


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

Lenard Hoffstader


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

Penny


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

raj


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

mr wolowitz


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

howard


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

agent


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

dunham


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

broyles


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

walter


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

bishop


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

peter


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

bishop


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

astrid


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

plíz karcsi


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

léccika


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

vegyetek be


----------



## Tamás Szűcs (2012 Augusztus 15)

bent vok


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

1


 :razz:


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

2


 :neutral:


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

:wink:


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

:lol:


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

6 super


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

7 kíváló


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

9 unalmas


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

10 gyors


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

11 lassú


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

16. üzenet


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## hóvirág78 (2012 Augusztus 15)

20 


 :grin:


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

egy


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

kettő


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

három


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

négy


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

öt


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

hat


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

hét


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

nyolc


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

kilenc


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

tíz


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

tizenegy


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

tizenkettő


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

tizenhárom


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

tizennégy


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

tizenöt


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

tizenhat


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

tizenhét


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

tizennyolc


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

tizenkilenc


----------



## gabor1976 (2012 Augusztus 16)

húsz, tadadadam


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

1


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

2


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

12:99:


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

15


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

16


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

17:4:


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

19kiss


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

Köszönöm szépen!!!!!!!!:444:


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

Megvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

Ez már sok is:S:fuck:


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

Cenci botjával döfködte a földet: az még hamarébb rámegy! Az öregasszonyok csodálatos éleslátása dolgozott benne, Szibillák öröksége. A jövőbe látott. Szava hideg volt, mint a fátum: úgy kell! S a két öreg ott ült, élő fiaikat parentálva; míg köröttük egyre húzkodták, nyúzták, koptatták a rég nem tatarozott vén ház köveit, vakolatát e föld láthatatlan, de makacs erői. Nellit a pusztulás érzése lepte meg.


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

Fekete posztó a rozoga házon, s az okos Gitta a kapu előtt, könyvvel a kezében, nagy, felnőtthöz illő szemeivel a halál pompáját bámulva az óriási kék lepke alól: oly kép, mely a Sors gnómjait idézi. Halálos szüret s jeges pohár víz a vadászaton s most ez a harmadik - s Nelli rémülten kérdezte: mi lesz az ő fiából? Elkapja-e őt is a család iszonyú és lassú vihara; vagy odaköti magát, mint az apja, jókor egy biztos karóhoz?


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

Az asztalon egy könyv hevert szétnyitva; latin auktorok és vizsgajegyzetek mellett: egy francia szimbolista költő, különös, kavargó tipográfia, egy költemény, amiből Imrus alig értett valamit:

Egy kockavetés
SOHA
el nem tünteti a Véletlent!

Az egész világ illúzió volt, és bizonnyal nehéz megmondani, hogy mi a Ding an sich? Az erkölcs mindenesetre nagyon relatív. Mindent megérteni, de mindenen kívül állni! Vajon ha választania kellene az öngyilkosság és...? A nagy zsenik közt sok züllött ember volt. Züllöttség is relatív fogalom


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

A városban csakugyan beszéltek mindenfélét, az unalom fölrezzent kopott párnáiról, a botrány, mely olyan, mint a tűz, táplálékot kapott, s lobbot vetett, titkos és öntudatlan vágyak és rosszakaratok megmozdultak, sötét álmok teljesülését hazudta az irigység, s a fantázia kéjelgett önmaga előtt, bevallhatatlan gonosz lehetőségeit veszélytelenül kiélni a hasonlókban.

A kés, mely a nagy reményű ifjú életének fonalát elvágta, még néhány órával azelőtt ott hevert, stílusos négyszögű fatálon, a kaszinó vendéglőjének úri asztalán. Nem ült-e körötte az egész társaság, Sót mulató crème-je? A pletyka kéjelegve festette így őket: a kés körül... az új hír fényében sötét föltevések hernyói mozzantak.


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

Kevés az, amit Imrus diákéveiből még el kell mondanunk. A könyvek Hamletjeit mégiscsak utoléri valami tragédia: de mi tragédiát lehet képzelni ott, ahol előre kirakva a sínek? Praematurus helyett bene maturus[38] az iskolában (mint tán az életben is): ennél nagyobb baj alig volt várható. Az Isten, mint Döme bácsi, felhőzött kissé, de alapjában gyönge isten volt ez, hagyott gördülni mindent ama bizonyos síneken; noha azt is kicsit döcögősen. A várakozások és kívánságok is csak teljesedtek ebben a világban, igaz, hogy inkább késve s ízükvesztve; mint ahogy a Döme nagy kívánsága is: mert a vadászholmik előbb-utóbb mégis kikerültek a Száraz Zsemlyék almáriumából, s Imrus szófogadón baktatott flóbertjével - amit pedig nagyfiú létére némileg restellt már - Sót unott mezőin át a Vén Sas nyomaiban. De a nyulak és fürjek mintha eltűntek volna a világból, Zsónnak se lehetett többé hasznát venni, s a szófogadó fiú inkább álmosságot mutatott, mint lelkesedést: dülöngve botorkált a szántás rögein, a föld belement a cipőjébe, nem lévén csizmája, mint Dömének, s csak az álszemérem tartotta vissza a vallomástól, hogy inkább hazamenne!


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

Baudelaire volt-e oka s az ambiciózus éjjeli mécs, mely tanári vélemény szerint más könyvekre sütött, mint amikre kellett volna?


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

Különös hősköltemény ez, melynek semmi köze a hősökhöz; noha épp ebben az esztendőben hősi lángok gyúltak Kárpátoktól Adriáig, nemzeti ellenállás hevítgette a kuruc kedélyeket, apró tulipánok nyíltak a gomblyukakban, mint harci jelvények, s a vonaton is lelkes énekek zengettek át a szomszéd fülkéből: amely lelkességhez ugyan a bor lelké-nek is volt némi köze, az énekes Gőzsy Pepi lévén, aki, passzív rezisztenciába lépve a darabont főispán ellen, önhatalmú szabadságra ment ős pátriájába, mely szintén Gádoros volt, egy kis "kuruc hangulatot csinálni", zsebében két hatalmas konyakosüveggel.


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

S így mentek együtt, párba fogózva, az öregasszony és a kisfiú, mintegy a család küldöttsége, hogy fogadják diadalútján azt, aki egykor a család feje leendett: mert erős a Família, és túléli a szűk esztendőket.


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

Nelliről kevés szó esik mostanában e történet folyamán; s csakugyan nehéz is mit mondanunk róla: mert Nelli, az igazat megvallva, valóságos eleven halott volt ezekben az esztendőkben, s még a lematurált fiacskájának érkezése sem bűvölhette vissza az életbe. Nelli, fejfájósan bevonulva a szobába, szemrehányást is tett magának közönyéért; noha jóleső csöndesség borult idegeire, amint Cenciék elmentek, s nem hallotta többé anyja parancsoló hangját, aki immár teljesen kitartotta őt két gyermekével együtt, sem Dodó éles visításait, aki mind kínzóbban emlékeztette Gyulára.


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

El akarom kérni az összes Heinét, amit csak fordított: ugye, odaadja? - Fölösleges kérdés, mert láttál-e már tizennyolc esztendős poétát, aki nem szívesen teszi rímeit egy fiatal leány kezeibe, ahol talán legjobb helyen is vannak? Ámbár hogy mennyire volt figyelmes olvasója Noémi az ifjúi rímeknek, örökre eldöntetlen kérdés marad: mert ő sem említette, Imrus is restellte számon kérni, s be kell vallanunk, hogy a kéziratos füzet sok év múlva a Juli néni padlásán bukkant elő. Noémi másnap új olvasnivalót kért Imrustól, ezúttal "inkább regényt"; s mikor a fiú szolgálatkészen szaladt az udvaron át csillagos éjeinek cellája felé, hol a régi spájzpolcokon befőttesüvegek helyett most az ifjú irodalmár könyvei sorakoztak, Noémi utánarohant, lobogó szoknyáinak forgószelében.


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

Imrus együtt nevetett Noémivel, s csakugyan abban a véleményben volt, hogy ilyen szép lánynak semmit sem kell szégyellnie. Mégis némi kényelmetlenséget érzett Noémivel szemben, aki folyton ítéletét és véleményét kérte: nem tudott neki egészen igazat adni. Néha úgy érezte, hogy Noémi cinkosává akarja őt tenni Juli néni és az Anyai Hatalom ellen: holott valami titokban azt súgta Imrusnak, hogy a kislányra nagyon is ráférne egy kis Anyai Hatalom. De az Anyai Tekintély útját egyengetni bizonnyal nem az ifjú udvarló feladata, s Imrus igazán zavarban volt, annál inkább, mert néha úgy képzelte, hogy a huncut kék szemek ama szegény kicsúfolt főnökre se tekinthettek kihívóbban, mint őrá.


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

Mindez Imrust félszeggé és feszélyezetté tette; s hozzájárult Noémi örökös vihogása, mely azt az érzést keltette benne, hogy kinevetik. Imrus a szigorú tanító pózába menekült: mert nem abban állapodtak-e meg, hogy a gallok nyelvét fogják együtt tanulni? s a grammaire-nak is megvannak a maga szépségei, melyeket föltárni egy fogékony lélek előtt nem utolsó élvezet. De Noémi nem látszott fogékonynak, noha Imrus a pedagógusok szokása szerint hitegette magát, hogy mégis az: hacsak lehetne képzelni tanítót, aki tekintélyt tartson őelőtte! Imrus bizonnyal nem volt az; s a türelmetlen kis pedagógot idegessé tették a sikerülni nem akaró leckék. Imrusnak, noha ezt nemigen vallotta be önmaga előtt, lassanként inkább terhére volt Noémi, kivált miután minden alkalommal ki tudott találni valamit, ami a fiút zavarba hozta, mint ez a vallomás is; s nemcsak hogy visszatartotta szenvedélyes tanulmányaitól, de egy-egy szó vagy tekintet zavaró és lerázhatatlan emlékével még csillagos éjeibe is beechózott. Imrus szelleme röpült korokon és országokon át, s minden, ami helyhez és időhöz kötötte föltárult életét, csak akadály lehetett. Imrus szeretői az elképzelt Kleopátrák és Olympiák voltak, s Noéminek egy-egy mozdulatában vagy arcjátékában Kleopátrát vagy Olympiát látott, míg Noémi Kleopátrában is csak egy molett nőt, Olympiában egy sovány macskát látott volna.


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

- Vigye már azt az unalmas könyvet! - szólt Noémi gyakran, ha Imrus pedagóg hajlamai különösebben kitörtek; ilyenkor a szalonasztalon kezdett turkálni, a fényképek és névjegyek között; s megtörtént, hogy föllapozott valami díszalbumot, amiben egy allegorikus aktkép volt látható: - Nézze, ez érdekesebb!


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

És közelebb simulva Imrushoz a fotelben, szinte belelehelt az arcába, s a szeme csillogását kutatta:

- Hogy tetszik?

És mutatta ujjával a csípő görbületét, a térd szelíd hajlását, kémlelve Imrus szemében a hatást.

- Szebb ez, mint én, vagy nem? - kérdezte kacéran. És fölállt, pózba állt, szoknyáját szorosan idomaihoz szorítva; a szoknya kislányosan rövid volt, de még föl is csúszott, úgyhogy Imrus láthatta a jó formájú bokát, s még azon felül is. Imrusnak a régi mitológia képei jutottak eszébe, a szép bokájú istenasszonyok; vörös lett, nem tudta, hova nézzen, mit mondjon, hogyan bókoljon?


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

Egy kicsi a fehér alsószoknyából, ami kicsillant, heteken át ingerelte fantáziáját.

Máskor meg Noémi, amint egyedül maradtak, parancsoló hangon így kiáltott:

- Csókoljon meg! Azonnal csókoljon meg!

- Hiszen mi voltaképp testvérek vagyunk - magyarázta később -, vagy azok lehetnénk. A maga édesanyja az én édesapámmal házasságban voltak, így minekünk mindig szabad csókolózni, mint a testvéreknek.


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

És erősen átkarolva a fiút, hosszasan csókolta, szinte belenyalva a szájába, mint egy torkos macska.

Végre, kiszabadítva öleléséből a szédülő Imrust, haját igazítva és kissé lihegve, huncut tekintettel nevetett vissza rá, mint egy cinkosra, kivel értik egymást.

- Minekünk mindig szabad csókolózni, ugye?


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

Imrus azoknak a nemeseknek ivadéka volt, akik Lucretiust és Horácot olvasták a lugasban. Kontemplatív élet! milyen pálya adna erre ma lehetőséget és elég óciumot, ha nem a tanári? Múlt századokban tán pap lett volna Imrus: de mit tegyen e hitetlen idő gyermeke? Ám a Kultúra papja lenni - a modern műveltségé e "tudomány nélkül való" országban - bizonnyal szent és dicső küldetés. Imrus pedagóg hajlamokat érzett, kivált mióta hiába próbálta oktatni Noémit; ó, beszélni! közölni tudását, gondolatait! nem ily haszontalan csitri lánnyal, hanem érdeklődő, komoly fiúkkal! Imrus magányos lelke szomjazott erre a feladatra.


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

- A hosszú haj éppoly barbár és alkalmatlan csökevény, a szőrös állat maradványa, mint a szakállviselés a férfiaknál.


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

- Komjáthy Jenő - hangzott az ismeretlen név, és Imrus megtudta, hogy Komjáthy filozofikus, panteista költő, akinek nevéről már egy irodalmi társaságot is csináltak a pesti egyetemisták; ez nem olyan vén szamarakból áll, mint a Kisfaludy Társaság, és Gitta is tagja. Kérdéseire azt is megtudta, hogy Komjáthy vidéken élt, mint tanár, aki rossz dolgozatok javításából megmaradt idejét Schopenhauer olvasásának és filozófiai mélységű költemények írásának szentelte: szomorú sors talán, de van-e méltóbb a zsenihez korunkban, mikor a Cselekedet helyébe a Gondolat lépett? Imrus - noha még csak hírből ismert filozófiát - elfogadta volna ezt a sorsot, az örök dicsőséggel ráadásul.


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

Noémi és Gitta közt nem látszott valami jó testvéri szeretet, s Noémi most különösebben is orrolt Gittára, aki valósággal elvette az udvarlóját, noha bizonnyal nem volt olyan szép, mint ő. Mit akar Gitta az ő égimeszelő növésével és vizenyős ökörszemeivel? Imrus azonban hálás volt Gittának, hogy valamennyire fölmentette őt Noémitől, aki rettenthetetlen ostromló volt, s akivel nem lehetett könyvről beszélni: holott Imrus csakugyan nem tudott másról beszélni! Minden unalmas volt, amiről szokás vagy szabad beszélni, ha csak nem a könyvek ürügyén; de Noémi naivsága szűz volt a könyvektől. Gitta csak csúfolódni tudott a Noémi francialeckéin, melyek, anélkül hogy elhatározták volna, maguktól abba is maradtak. Ám egy délután Noémi, mikor ozsonnán voltak Juli néninél, hátramaradva, míg a társaság kivonult a kertbe, egy pillanatra egyedül kapta a szobában Imrust, kivel mostanában nemigen lehetett egyedül, s egy Jókai-hősnő szenvedélyes mozdulatával a vállaira téve két kezét, szemrehányó hangon azt kérdezte tőle


----------



## nyerw (2012 Augusztus 17)

- Miért nem szeret már engem?

- De hiszen szeretem - bizonykodott Imrus, kissé ingerülten s inkább a távozó társaság zajára figyelve, mely, visító női kacagások koncertje, oly diszharmonikusan tódult be a nyitott ablakon, hogy Imrus azt kérdezte magától, nem gondolhatná-e valaki, hogy jajveszékelés és kétségbeesett fájdalom sikoltozása az?

- Akkor csókolj meg! - suttogta hirtelen Noémi, s egy lopott csók csattant el, mely egyszerre megint új viszonyt teremtett a fiú s a lány közt: mert nem voltak-e mostantól kezdve már tagadhatatlan titkos és egymást értő szerelmesek?


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 17)

Thanks God it's Friday!


----------



## nilgua (2012 Augusztus 17)

“A házasság nem verseny – sosem kell feljegyezni az állást. Isten azért rakott minket egy csapatba, hogy közösen győzzünk.” (*Herbert és Zelmyra Fisher*)


----------



## nilgua (2012 Augusztus 17)

“Isten nem lehet ott mindenhol, ezért teremtette az anyát.”


----------



## nilgua (2012 Augusztus 17)

“Teljes munkaidős anyának lenni a legjobban fizetett állás… hiszen a fizetség tiszta szeretet.” (*Mildred B. Vermont*)


----------



## nilgua (2012 Augusztus 17)

“Mindannyian saját, eredeti gondolkodásmóddal születünk, gyakran mégis utánzóként halunk meg.” (*Erich von Däniken*)


----------



## nilgua (2012 Augusztus 17)

“Sokan azt hiszik, gondolkodnak, pedig csak újrarendezik előítéleteiket.” (*William James*)


----------



## nilgua (2012 Augusztus 17)

“Két módon tehetnek bolonddá.
Az egyik, hogy elhitetik veled a hazugságot.
A másik, hogy visszautasítod az igazságot.”
(*Søren Kierkegaard*)


----------



## nilgua (2012 Augusztus 17)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(*George Bernard Shaw*)


----------



## nilgua (2012 Augusztus 17)

“Nem kell ahhoz semmi különleges ok, hogy jól érezd magad – egyszerűen elhatározod, hogy azonnal boldog leszel, egyszerűen csak azért, mert élsz, egyszerűen azért, mert így akarod.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## nilgua (2012 Augusztus 17)

“Nem téboly-e, nem az esztelenség netovábbja-e, hogy sokat kívántok, holott édeskevés fér belétek?” (*Seneca*)


----------



## nilgua (2012 Augusztus 17)

“Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.” (*Alexandre Dumas*)


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 17)

Senkinek nem kötelessége, hogy szeressen - de senkinek nincs joga hozzá, hogy gyűlöljön.
/Karinthy Frigyes/


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 17)

Szemedet, szád, orrod a szülődtől örökölted, de van valami, amit nem örököltél senkitől - ezt a valamit, ezt a mindent, amit így mondok: Én.


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Azt hiszem, mindenki fejében van valahol hátul egy hordalékgyűjtő árok, amely stressz vagy bajok idején megnyílik, és a tudatból sok mindent belé lehet söpörni. Megszabadulni bizonyos dolgoktól. Eltemetni őket. Az árok a tudatalattiba üríti a tartalmát, de az olykor, álmunkban megbolydul, és visszafurakodik. 
/Stephen King/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

A gondolkodás nyugalom, békesség, vagy legalábbis annak kellene lennie, de szegény szívünk túlságosan zakatol, szegény agyunk túlságosan lüktet hozzá.
/Herman Melville/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Az ember olyan túlzott öntudattal bíró értelmes lény, akinek elméje nem a nagy igazságokra, hanem az élet jelentéktelen dolgaira koncentrál.
/Richard David Precht/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Mi örök gyerekek, valamennyien, örök megbántottak és örök bizakodók. Maga így szokta mondani: "A csillagok azok a kis lámpások, amik felé haladnunk kell, ha boldogok akarunk lenni. Nézd meg csak jól, a te csillagod is ott fönt van." S én úgy véltem, az ezermillió csillag között látom is a magam kicsi csillagát, amelyet bizonyára Anyám meszelt fel az égre a hosszú nyelű, festékes fejű meszelőjével ugyanúgy, ahogyan a házak falára szokta felmeszelni a lila, kék, vörös, zöld és mindenféle díszeket. S azóta is úgy hiszem, a felé a csillag felé menetelek szakadatlanul. Roppant utakat tettem meg, roppant megpróbáltatások között, fáradhatatlanul és azzal a tudattal, hogy sohasem érkezhetem be a célba. Mert csodálatos valami - nemhogy közelednénk, de egyre inkább távolodunk a céltól. Mennél többet tanulunk, annál kétségbeejtőbb a tudatlanságunk, mennél többet dolgozunk, annál inkább elveszítjük értékünket. De nincs kibúvó: a csillag csakugyan ott ragyog a fejünk felett, s akinek sikerül hozzátámasztania a létráját, az fel is jut a közelébe.
/Kassák Lajos/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Gyakran olyan apróságokon idegesítjük föl magunkat, amelyekkel nem kellene törődnünk, és el kellene felejtenünk... Itt vagyunk ezen a földön, csak néhány évtized az életünk, és sok visszahozhatatlan órát fecsérelünk el olyan bajokon töprengve, melyekre egy év múlva már sem mi, sem más nem fog emlékezni.
/André Maurois/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

De hiába! nincsen olyan boldogság, amit néha egy-egy kis felhő, habár csak futólag is, el ne homályosítson, vagy éppen egy kis fröccsel hébe-hóba nyakon ne öntsön. Ez már így van az emberi életben. A felhő aztán elvonul, a zápor megszűnik, az ég újra kiderül s mosolygása most, a ború után, kétszeresen jól esik.
/Czárán Gyula/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Minden ellenségesség között a legveszélyesebb a közöny!
/Márai Sándor/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Minden nap meghozza a maga hírét, és a híreknek ragadozó karmuk van, és tépik szét az eleven húst.
/Tormay Cécile/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Nem mindig azok a napok a legnehezebbek, amelyeken történik valami velünk. A rettentő nemtörődés lassú, béna órái is megviselik a lelket.
/Tormay Cécile/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Olyan könnyű néha azt érezni, hogy egyedül minket kínoz ez az élet, hogy csak mi vagyunk elégedetlenek, csalódottak, hogy éppen csak megúsztuk. De ez az érzés hazugság, csak ki kell tartanunk, csak meg kell keresnünk a bátorságot, hogy szembenézzünk a gondjainkkal, hogy egy napon valaki vagy valami átsegíthessen minket a nehézségeken.


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Az őrültség nem különálló és elválasztott birodalom; mindennapi életünk határos vele, s önnönmagunknak valamely részével valamennyien benne vagyunk. Nem az a fontos, hogy elkerüljük, hanem az, hogy csak félig essünk bele.
/Hippolyte Taine/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Soha ne hagyd, hogy egy megoldandó probléma fontosabbá váljon annál az embernél, aki szeret.
/Barbara Johnson/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Uram, nem csodákért és látomásokért fohászkodom, 
csak erőt kérek a hétköznapokhoz.
/Antoine de Saint-Exupéry/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Amint a rossz növekszik, egybetömörül, mintegy azért, hogy könnyebb legyen legyőzni. Az én megfigyelésem mindig ez: megjelenik valahol a rossz egy kis rudacskája, s mint fonal az orsóra, mind több és több rossz tekeredik rá. A szétszórtat nehéz legyűrni, de az egyesültet egy 
csapással le lehet vágni az igazságosság kardjával.
/Makszim Gorkij/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Elgondoltam, hogy milyen titkos teremtmény is az ember! Nappal küszködik azzal, ami van; s éjjel pedig küszködik azzal, ami nincs. És ha elmúlik a nap és elmúlik az éjjel, akkor az, ami volt, egészen egyforma lesz azzal, ami nem volt.
/Tamási Áron/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Sokszor azért nem tudjuk élvezni a jót, mert félünk, hogy bekövetkezhet valami rossz. Arra figyelj, amid van, ne arra, amid nincs.
/Pierre Franckh/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

Egy könyvet elolvasni, megemészteni komoly erőfeszítést igényel. De odaülni a televízió elé - kikapcsolódás, lazítás. A test és a lélek kényelme. A fotelkultúra ajándéka... A régi görögök márvány- és kőszínházakat építettek maguknak. Nem sajnálták értük az áldozatot. Tudták, hogy katarzisok nélkül fölfoghatatlan, érthetetlen az emberi lét. Ma csak igen kevés ember érzi ennek a szükségességét, a többség jobbára csak szórakozni, nevetni, bámészkodni akar. Nézni a szakadatlanul zajló "világszínházat". Nem megrendülésre vár, csupán bennfentes óhajt lenni. A bennfentesség pedig nem más, mint a szabadság ellenpontja. Önárulás. Légyfogó-filozófia. Mi csapja be ennyire az emberek zömét? Az, hogy a kép, a látvány sokkal inkább valóságosnak látszik, mint a szó. Igaz, hiszen látjuk - gondolják sokan. Holott értelmezés nélkül a látvány akár absztrakció is lehet.
/Csoóri Sándor/


----------



## gresy (2012 Augusztus 18)

A valódi dolgok nem változnak. Még mindig a legjobb őszintének és igaznak lenni, hogy így kihozhassuk a legjobbat mindabból, amink van, hogy egyszerű dolgoknak örüljünk, és bátran viseljük, ha a dolgok rosszra fordulnak.
/Laura Ingalls Wilder/


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

köszönjük


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

q


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

e


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

r


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

t


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

z


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

u


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

i


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

o


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

p


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

ő


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

ú


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

a


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

s


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

d


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

f


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

g


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

h


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

j


----------



## endeavour (2012 Augusztus 18)

k


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

sziasztok, üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

ha ha ha


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

hopp hopp


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

12345


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

joj joj joj


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

igaz igaz


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

húsz


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

ho ho hó


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

y


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

15


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

16


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

17


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

már csak egy kicsi kell...


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

19 :-Ű


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

20


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

21 hogyhogy?


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

mmmm


----------



## ditu325 (2012 Augusztus 19)

igen igen


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

[h=2]A legszebb virág is lehervad, 
De az igazi barátság örökre megmarad.[/h]


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

[h=2]A barátok olyanok, mint a fénylő csillagok, 
Van, hogy nem látod őket, 
De tudod, hogy mindig ott lesznek veled![/h]


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Sokszor elmegyünk egymás mellett, nem becsüljük meg azt, aki mellettünk van. Másra vágyunk. Az igazi szerelem egy egyenrangú kapcsolat, nehéz, küzdelmes munka, hiszen el kellene fogadnunk a másik árnyoldalát is, ami üzenet saját magunk árnyoldalainak elfogadására is.


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Számtalan szép ember él a világon, milliók, akikbe beleszerethetsz. De olyan, akinek a szája tökéletesen illik a tiedhez, csak egy létezik.


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

“A szerelem a képzelet diadala az értelem felett.” (*H. L. Mencken*)


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

“Az asszony igazi árnyék: fut előled, ha követed és követ, ha te futsz előle.” (*William Shakespeare*)


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Ha tehetném, minden régi sebed begyógyítanám. Lecsókolnám ajkadról a félelmet és remegést. De helyette csak csendben remélem, hogy ez a fél szív itt bennem kiegészít benned valamit.


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

*„Az életet nem a lélegzetek száma határozza meg, hanem azok a pillanatok, amikor eláll a lélegzeted.”*


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

*„Az élet egy lengőajtó. Sosem tudod, honnan nyílik, de mindig pofán talál. „*


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

*„Az, hogy rátalálsz valami fontos dologra az életben, nem jelenti azt, hogy minden mást fel kell adnod.”*


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

*„Ez a baj az élettel: semmi sem úgy történik, mint a filmekben.”*


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

*„Utad értelme nem a cél, hanem a vándorlás.”*


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

*„Aki állandóan úton van, az tudja, hogy egy napon mindig el kell indulni.”*


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

*„Az élet egy út, de nem kell aggódni, találsz majd a végén egy parkolóhelyet.”*


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

*„Ne felejts el egyetlen pillanatot se, oly kevés van belőlük.”*


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

*„Az a baj, hogy ha az ember nem kockáztat semmit, még többet kockáztat.”*


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

*„A bölcs az az ember, aki tudja, hogy mi fölött kell átsiklania.”*


----------



## Sziszi3 (2012 Augusztus 20)

*„A legfájóbb kín örömet színlelni.”*


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

3


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

4


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

5


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

6


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

7


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

8


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

9


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

10


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

11


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

12


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

13


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

14


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

15


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

16


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

17


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

18


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

19


----------



## konyaklari (2012 Augusztus 20)

20


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Szp napot mindenkinek


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Az egész világ néptelennek tűnik nélküled ^^


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Jövőre. Veled. Itt.


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Augusztus 20)




----------



## Mani14 (2012 Augusztus 20)

:grin:


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Augusztus 20)




----------



## Mani14 (2012 Augusztus 20)

\\m/


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Augusztus 20)

kiss


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Augusztus 20)

háhá


----------



## wyzaru (2012 Augusztus 20)




----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

1


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

2


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

3


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

4


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

:d5


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

6


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

7


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

8


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

9


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

10wow


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

11


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

12


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

13:shock:


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

14:2:


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

15


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

16


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

17


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

18:twisted:


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

19


----------



## *Bea* (2012 Augusztus 20)

20:55:


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

2


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

3


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

négy


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

five


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

hat


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

seven


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

8


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

9


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

tíz


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

eleven


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

tizenkettő


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

13


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

14.


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

15.


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

16


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

17


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

18


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

19


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

20 :d


----------



## TurboWin (2012 Augusztus 21)

Köszi az infót!


----------



## istike2 (2012 Augusztus 21)

Igen, igy talán hamar teljesíthető a 20-as elvárás.


----------



## istike2 (2012 Augusztus 21)

Miért, valami izgalmas dolgot akarsz csinálni?


----------



## istike2 (2012 Augusztus 21)

Nekem már csak 7.


----------



## istike2 (2012 Augusztus 21)

I have 14 yet.


----------



## istike2 (2012 Augusztus 21)

Sajnos ez minden nap beigazolódik.


----------



## istike2 (2012 Augusztus 21)

De az se megoldás ha hónapokig dög meleg van.


----------



## istike2 (2012 Augusztus 21)

Nekem a 19-ik.


----------



## istike2 (2012 Augusztus 21)

Taln a következőnél állandó tag leszek.


----------



## bausz94 (2012 Augusztus 21)

hello


----------



## bausz94 (2012 Augusztus 21)

megvan a 20


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

Olyan soknak tűnik ez a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

... még 15 db kell.


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

14


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

13


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

12


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

11


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

10


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

9


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

óh nemsokára már meglesz a 20!


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

még jó, hogy van ez a topik...


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

Így már csak 5 hozzászólás kell!


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

4


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

3


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

2


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

Végre már csak 1 kell és meglesz!:--:


----------



## Blissz (2012 Augusztus 21)

És ez az utolsó!:ugras:


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

sziasztok


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)




----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

:0:


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

A tanítónéni előadást tart az ember származásáról:
- Gyerekek, minden ember Ádámtól és Évától származik...
Közbevág Móricka:
- De tanítónéni, nekem a papám azt mondta, hogy az ember a majomtól származik!
- De Móricka! Én most nem rólatok beszéltem!


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

Pistikét és Mórickát megkérdezi a tanító néni:
- Pistike, te mi leszel felnőtt korodban?
- Rendőr.
- Az szép szakma. És te Móricka?
- Én bűnöző.
- Miért bűnöző?
- Hogy együtt játszhassak Pistikével!


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

Mórickát dorgálja az apukája:
- Kisfiam, pont úgy eszel, mint a malacok! Igen, pont olyan vagy mint egy malac! Tudod egyáltalán mi az a malac?
- Igen, papa! A malac egy nagy disznónak a gyereke!


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

Móricka sir a lépcsőnél, odamegy egy tanár és megkérdezi tőle.
- Miért sírsz, Móricka?
- Mert a fizika tanárunk leesett a lépcsőn.
- És ez téged ennyire meghatott? - teszi fel az újabb kérdést a tanár.
- Nem. Azért sírok, mert mindenki látta, amikor leesett, csak én nem.


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

Móricka új órát kap, de az pár nap után megáll. Erre Móricka szétszedi az órát, és egy döglött hangya esik ki belőle. Felsóhajt:
- Na ja, meghalt a gépész!


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

- Anyu, adj egy százast! - kéri Móricka édesanyját.
- Minek, kicsim?
- A sarkon áll egy bácsi, neki kellene.
- Látod, Móricka, ez szép tőled. Biztos koldulásból él a szegény öreg.
- Hát nem éppen. Fagylaltot árul.


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

Rajzóra van az iskolában, kérdi a tanár:
- Móricka te mit rajzoltál?
- Egy tehenet ami a mezőn legel.
- Na de Móricka, teljesen üres a papírod, hol van itt a tehén?
- Az előbb mondtam: elment a mezőre legelni!


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

Móricka kezében horgászbottal indul a temetőbe. Józsi bácsi meglátja és megszólítja:
- Hová indulsz Móricka azzal a horgászbottal?
- Horgászni.
- A temetőbe???
- Igen, mert sok a halott.


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

- Nem értem... Ha csak paradicsomot vágott az anyósa fejéhez, miért vitték kórházba a mentők?
- Konzervparadicsom volt.


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)




----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

- Remélem, fiam, nem rúgtál be!
- Honnan tudom, hogy részeg vagyok-e?
- Ha majd a szomszéd asztalnál ülő két vendéget négynek látod, akkor részeg vagy!
- De apa, ott csak egy vendég ül!


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

- Mennyi a pálinka és az aszpirin összege?
- ???
- 11, ugyanis a pálinka üt, az aszpirin meg hat, és ugye üt meg hat az tizenegy


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

- Mit parancsol, uram?
- Mindegy, csak nagy legyen, hideg, és sok vodka legyen benne.
- Na, akkor jöjjön, bemutatom a feleségem.


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

- Hé kocsmáros, mennyibe kerül a sör?
- A pohár 220, a korsó 330.
- Aha, értem. És a sör?


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

- Egy óra alatt hét korsó sört hajtottál le. Én még vízből sem tudnék ennyit meginni.
- Hát vízből én sem.


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

na még egy


----------



## darkyboy (2012 Augusztus 22)

utolsó előtti


----------



## Lileycat (2012 Augusztus 22)

Köszönet ennek a remek közösségnek


----------



## szlykata (2012 Augusztus 23)

1.


----------



## szlykata (2012 Augusztus 23)

2.


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

Az első...


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

*2*

2


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

*3*

3


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

It is said that your life flashes before your eyes just before you die. That is true, it's called Life.


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

A nevek fontosak. Egy névvel bíró dolog már kicsivel több, mint annak előtte.


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

Attól, mert az embert épp nem üldözik, még nem kell okvetlenül abbahagynia a menekülést.


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

Szerencse a keresztnevem (...). Igaz, a vezetéknevem meg Bal.


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

A Sors mindig győz. Vagy legalábbis úgy tartják. Mert akármi történik is, utólag mindig azt mondják: a Sors akarta, hogy így legyen.


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

Amikor meghalsz, az első dolog, amit elvesztesz, az életed. A következő az illúzióid.


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

[h=2]A lehetetlen feladatokkal úgy kellett megbirkózni, hogy az ember fölszabdalta kisebb, "csak" iszonyúan nehéz feladatokra, azokat pedig irtó nehezekre, azokat meg komoly feladatokra, azokat meg...[/h]


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)




----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)




----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)




----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

:111:


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)

kiss


----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)




----------



## yoroske (2012 Augusztus 23)




----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

most regeltem be jó estét mindenkinek


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

20 hsz kellene


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

ami nem könnyű de nem is lehetetlen


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

a hőmérséklet jelenleg 28 fok


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

és már késő este van


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

holnap sem lesz jobb, 35-37 fokot jósolnak


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

miről meséljek még


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

semmi sem jut az eszembe momentán


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

de már közelgek a félúthoz


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

és ennek nagyon örülök


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

holnap már péntek


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

aztán jön a hétvége


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

utána meg a dolgos hétköznepok


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

ez lesz a 14.


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

15.


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

16.


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

már 17


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

most jön a 18 hajráhajrá


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

19 ami egy híján 20


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

éééééééés 20!!!!! és még két nap kell, de eljön az is


----------



## arwenundomiel (2012 Augusztus 23)

és a ráadás: 21


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 24)

Köszi! Jó ötlet volt!


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

1


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

3.


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

4.


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

5.:!:


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

6:444:


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

7kiss


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

8.


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

9:9:


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

10:33:


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

11:11:


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

12:--:


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

13:656:


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

14:8:


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

15


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

18


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

19


----------



## _milu_ (2012 Augusztus 24)

20


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 24)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.”


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 24)

“Mindannyian saját, eredeti gondolkodásmóddal születünk, gyakran mégis utánzóként halunk meg.”


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 24)

“Az ember csak addig zuhan a mélybe, amíg földet ér, a magasságokat tekintve azonban nincs határ.”


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 24)

“Azért nem jut olyan sok ember sehova az életben, mert a hátsó kertben keresgélik a négylevelű lóheréket.”


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 24)

“Az élet rövid, ezért nincs sok időnk megörvendeztetni azok szívét, akik velünk együtt utaznak ezen a ködös úton. Siessünk hát szeretni! Siessünk kedvesek lenni.”


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 24)

“Ha elölről kezdhetném a gyermeknevelést,
fenyegetés helyett festegetésre használnám a kezemet.
Példálózás helyett példát mutatnék.
Nem siettetném a gyereket, hanem hozzá sietnék.
Nem a nagyokost játszanám, hanem okosan játszanék.
Komolykodás helyett komolyan venném a vidámságot.
Kirándulnék, sárkányt eregetnék,
Réten kószálnék, bámulnám a csillagokat.
A civakodás helyett a babusgatásra összpontosítanék.
Nem erőszakoskodnék a gyerekkel, hanem a lelkét erősíteném.
Előbb az önbizalmát építeném, azután a házamat.
Kevesebbet beszélnék a hatalom szeretetéről
és többet a szeretet hatalmáról.”


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 24)

“Ne akarj sikeres lenni – minél inkább célul tűzöd ki a sikert, annál biztosabban elkerül. A sikert nem lehet üldözőbe venni, ahogy a boldogságot sem: a sikernek magának mintegy mellékhatásként, önkéntelenül kell jelentkezni, mikor az ember valamely önmagánál nagyobb ügynek szenteli magát.”


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 24)

“Az életben nem az jelenti a tragédiát, ha nem éred el a célokat, hanem, ha nincsenek céljaid.” (*Benjamin Elijah Mays*)


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 24)

Sohasem veszíthetjük el, amiben egyszer örömünket leltük. Mindazok, akiket mélyen szeretünk, részünkké válnak.” (*Helen Keller*)


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 24)

“Mindenki hallja, hogy mit mondasz, a barátok meghallják azt, amit mondasz, de az igazi barát figyel arra is, amit nem mondasz ki.” (*Szókratész*)


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 24)

“Semmibe se kerül, de sokat ad.
Gazdagabbá teszi azokat, akik kapják, és mégsem juttatja koldusbotra azokat, akik adják.
Egy pillanatig él csak, de az emléke örökké megmarad.
Senki sem olyan gazdag, hogy meglehetne nélküle, és senki sem olyan szegény, hogy ne lenne gazdagabb tőle.
Boldoggá teszi az otthont, táplálja a jóakaratot az üzleti életben, és a barátság biztos jele.
Nyugalom a megfáradtnak, napfény a csüggedőnek, világosság a szomorkodónak, és a természet legjobb orvossága a bajok ellen.
Mégsem lehet megvenni, elkérni, kölcsönadni vagy ellopni, mert nem áru, csak önként lehet adni.
….
Mert senkinek sincs annyira szüksége a mosolyra, mint annak, aki maga már nem tud mosolyogni!


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 24)

juppi! Köszi ezt az oldalt.... végre 20!!!!


----------



## repamese (2012 Augusztus 26)

10


----------



## repamese (2012 Augusztus 26)

11


----------



## repamese (2012 Augusztus 26)

12


----------



## repamese (2012 Augusztus 26)

13


----------



## repamese (2012 Augusztus 26)

14


----------



## repamese (2012 Augusztus 26)

15


----------



## repamese (2012 Augusztus 26)

16


----------



## repamese (2012 Augusztus 26)

17


----------



## repamese (2012 Augusztus 26)

18


----------



## repamese (2012 Augusztus 26)

19


----------



## repamese (2012 Augusztus 26)

20


----------



## kriszti7 (2012 Augusztus 26)

1


----------



## fadda (2012 Augusztus 26)

Négy katona egy hatalmas ládát cipel verejtékezve. Arra megy egy vénember, és megkérdi:
- Mit cipelnek maguk a ládában?
- Hadititok!
- És ennyire nehéz a láda?
- Már hogy ne lenne az, mikor tele van rakétával.


----------



## Nhuszi (2012 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok! Végre én is megérkeztem ide.


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok, akkor elkezdem én is


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

Keresek valami jó viccet


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

Egy újságíró készít riportot az elmegyógyintézetben. Azt kérdi a főorvostól:
- Hogyan állapítják meg egy páciensről, hogy már elhagyhatja a kórházat?
- Vannak olyan feladataink, amiket helyesen végrehajtva bizonyíthatják elmeállapotukat.
- Tudna egy ilyen példát mondani?
- Persze. Vegyük például ezt: van egy kád, teli vízzel. Van a fürdőszobában három tárgy, egy kiskanál, egy pohár és egy vödör. Melyikkel tüntetné el a vizet a kádból?
- Ó, hát ez nagyon egyszerű! Minden normális ember a vödröt választaná.
- Nem, minden normális ember kihúzná a dugót a kádból
.


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

4


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

5


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

6


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

7


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

8


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

9


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

10


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

Ez így picit uncsi


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

12


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

13


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

14


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

15


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

16


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

17


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

18


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

19


----------



## Dora Adrian (2012 Augusztus 27)

Juhuuu 20


----------



## szly80 (2012 Augusztus 27)

1


----------



## aliz80 (2012 Augusztus 27)

:d


----------



## aliz80 (2012 Augusztus 27)

hfffi


----------



## emmmy (2012 Augusztus 27)

18?


----------



## emmmy (2012 Augusztus 27)

és megvan a 20


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

játszottam...


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

már nyolc


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

Szia Géza Egyed


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

Látom, ugyanarra hajtunk


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

szia


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

11 ?


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

most jön a 12!


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

44


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

már 13.


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

444


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

4444


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

már nem kell sok


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

még 4


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

már csak 3


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

utolsó előtti


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

144


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

20. !!! :d


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

145


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

146


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

147


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## Géza Egyed (2012 Augusztus 28)

tada


----------



## KellyLo (2012 Augusztus 28)

köszönet az oldal tartalmárt


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

nagyon jó képek


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

nagyon jó fej csaj Abigél


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## kovzso (2012 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Augusztus 28)

20,19,18,17,16,15,14,13,12,11,10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,0.


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

"A true _friend is_ someone who thinks that you are a good egg even though he knows that you are slightly cracked."


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 29)

köszönöm


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

“Our prime purpose in this life is to help others. And if you can't help them, at least don't hurt them.”


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

“The mark of the immature man is that he wants to die nobly for a cause, while the mark of the mature man is that is wants to live humbly for one.”


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 29)

pilli


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 29)

pillangó


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

“Happiness is not something ready made. It comes from your own actions.”


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 29)

pillllike


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

“If you think you are too small to make a difference, try sleeping with a mosquito.” 
― Dalai Lama XIV


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 29)

llllllllllalallllal


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

“Love is the absence of judgment.”


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 29)

pofsaápfpsaáfa


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

“My religion is very simple. My religion is kindness.”


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

“There is a saying in Tibetan, 'Tragedy should be utilized as a source of strength.'
No matter what sort of difficulties, how painful experience is, if we lose our hope, that's our real disaster.”


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

rt5


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

rt6


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

rt7


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

rtz4


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

ok ok


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

A lama dalai


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

A dalai lama


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

6


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

she loves you yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

whistle


----------



## Breggae (2012 Augusztus 29)

utolsóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## find (2012 Augusztus 30)

Üdv mindenkinek, remélem sok jó élményben fogok részesülni!


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

Pistike az iskolában minden nap tanul egy csúnya szót. Egyszer amint hazajön és egy csúnya szót használ az apukája azt mondja: ha megígéred, hogy nem mondod ki még egyszer ezt a szót, kapsz egy ötvenest!
Pistike megígéri. Másnap azt mondja az apukájának: "Apa, ma olyan szót tanultam, hogy egy százast kapok érte".


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

A tanító kínosan ügyelve a helyesírásra, diktálja:
- Rákosi rossz ember – vessző – Gerő is rossz ember – pont – Kádár jó ember.
Na, Pistike olvasd fel!
- Rákosi rossz ember, Gerő is rossz ember, pont Kádár jó ember?


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

Pistike kérdezi a tanárnőtől:
- Tanárnő, hogyan esik a hó visszafelé?
- Sehogy, miért kérdezel ilyen hülyeségeket?
- Mert anya azt mondta, hogy vigyek magammal kabátot, mert lehet, hogy visszafelé esni fog a hó!


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

Pistikétől kérdezi az apja:
- Na, és milyen az új kémiatanárnő? Jobb mint a másik?
- Hát a tanításal semmi probléma, de az ágyban még bizonytalan.


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

A fizika tanár felelteti Pistikét:.
- Na, Pistike, légyszíves mutasd be nekem az ampermérőt!
Mire Pistike:
- Tanár úr, bemutatom az ampermérőt, ampermérő-tanár úr… Kérem ismerjék meg egymást.


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

Egy matektanár megy az úton. Megtámadja egy bűnöző, de hirtelen a bokorból előbukkan egy fekete köpegyes, maszkos ember és megmenti.
Ekkor a tanár megszólal:
- Ki vagy te?
A megmentő nem válaszol, csak egy nagy Z betűt vés a falba a kardjával.
- ÁÁÁ! Köszönöm, hogy megmentettél, egész számok halmaza!


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

Kémiaórán a tanár ezt kérdezi:
- Na gyerekek, ha beledobom az aranygyűrűmet a savba, szerintetek feloldódik?
- Nem, tanár úr.
- Nagyon jó! És miért nem?
- Mert akkor nem tetszene beledobni…


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

Pistike, melyik óceán ez? – kérdezi a tanár a térképre mutatva.
A fiú mélyen hallgat.
- Így van! Ez a Csendes-óceán!


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

A tanár figyelmezteti a diákokat:
- El ne mulasszátok 20:50-kor a holdfogyatkozást!
A hátsó padból megszólal egy hang:
- Melyik csatornán lesz?


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

- Ha az egyik iskolai vécében van vécépapír: szerencséd van.
- Ha működik a vécé: még nagyobb szerencséd van.
- Ha van illatosító spray is: Tűnés azonnal a tanári vécéből!


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

A falusi iskolában olyan mondatot kell mondani, amiben benne vannak azok a szavak, hogy “mennyi”, “ennyi”, “annyi”.
- Pistike, mondj egy mondatot ezekkel a szavakkal! – kéri a tanárnéni.
- Mikor anyukámék nyem voltak ottyhon, gondoltam, hogy ki kénye mennyi a disznyóknak ennyi annyi.


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

Tanár a diákhoz:
- Ha jól felelsz egy kérdésemre, akkor megkapod a kettest földrajzból. Hány csillag van az égen?
- 2.316.524. – feleli a diák.
- Hát ezt meg honnan vetted?
- Ez már egy második kérdés, tanár úr.


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

- Halló! Jó estét kívánok tanárnő, azért telefonálok, mert a fiam nem tud menni holnap iskolába, mert beteg lett.
- És hogy hívják a gyermeket? – kérdezi a tanár.
- Kovács Pistikének. – felelik a vonal túlsó végén.
- És önt hogy hívják? – kérdi a tanár.
- A papámnak.


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

A városi tanító bácsi helyettesít a falusi suliban. Első dolga, hogy figyelmeztesse az ízesen beszélő srácokat a helyes kiejtésre:
- Gyerekek, figyeljetek: nem vella, hanem villa, nem tenta, hanem tinta és nem penna, hanem… izé… toll!


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

Történelemórán a tanár kérdezi, hogy ki tudja megmondani, hány dúlás volt Magyarországon? Pistike jelentkezik, majd magabiztosan vágja rá:
- Három! Tatárdúlás, Törökdúlás, Felszabadulás.


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

A tanár visszaadja a kis Pistike kijavított dolgozatát. A fiúcska átnézi a piros színnel teli dogát, majd megkérdi a tanárt:
- Tanár bácsi! Mit tetszett ideírni pirossal az osztályzat mellé?
- Az áll ott, hogy írj olvashatóbban!


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

- A vakond naponta annyit eszik, mint amennyi a testsúlya – magyarázza a tanárnéni.
Mire Pistike közbeszól:
- És honnan tudja a vakond, hogy mennyi a súlya?


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

A tanár nincs megelégedve az elsősök szellemi színvonalával, ezért gúnyosan így szól hozzájuk:
- Kérem, aki idiótának érzi magát, az álljon fel!
Nagy csend, mindenki ülve marad. Egyszer csak egy fiatalember óvatosan feláll.
- Nos, maga úgy gondolja, hogy rászolgált az idióta elnevezésre? – kérdi a tanár gúnyosan.
- Az igazat megvallva nem, de nem bírtam nézni, hogy a tanár úr egyedül álldogál.


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

Az iskolában Pistikének óriási piros folt van az arcán. Megkérdezi a tanárnő:
- Pistike, mitől olyan piros az arcod?
- Megcsípett egy szúnyog.
- Ne hazudj, egy szúnyogcsípéstől nem lehet olyan piros!
- Igen, de a bátyám az ásóval akarta lecsapni.


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

Iskolásfiú az apjának:
- Papa te is szerelmes voltál a tanító nénibe?
- Igen, fiam, de anyádnak el ne áruld.


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

Egy bomba testalkatú tanárnő érkezik az iskolába. Gyönyörű mellek, derék..stb.
Óra közben Pistike nem bírja tovább, föláll és így szól:
“Tanárnő! Én Úgy ….nám!”
Mire a tanárnő:
“Kifelé a teremből!…De ne te Pistike, az egész osztály


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

Az utolsó tanítási napon a gyerekek ajándékot visznek a tanító néninek.
A virágboltos fia egy csokrot hoz, a cukrász kislánya egy tortát, majd az italboltos kisfia egy nagy dobozt, szépen csomagolva.
A tanító néni megemeli, és látja, hogy valami szivárog belőle. Viccesen megkóstol egy cseppet, és megkérdi:
- Bor?
- Nem – feleli a fiú.
Újabb cseppet kóstol a tanító néni.
- Pezsgő?
- Nem.
- Szabad a gazda! – mondja a tanító – Feladom; mi ez?
- Kiskutya…


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 30)

Biológiaórán a szórakozott tanár mondja a gyerekeknek:
- A mai óránk anyaga egy béka felboncolása lesz. Hoztam is egyet magammal.
Ezzel benyúl a köpenye zsebébe, elővesz egy zacskót, a zacskóból egy sonkás szendvics csúszik ki.
Mire a tanár tűnődve:
- Pedig határozottan emlékszem, hogy megettem a tízóraimat!


----------



## Naiem (2012 Augusztus 31)

Köszönöm az eddigi információkat, amiket le tudtam tölteni.) igazi kincsek4


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Okos vagy, ha csak a felét hiszed el annak, amit hallasz. Zseniális, ha tudod, melyik felét.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Mindegy, milyen nehéz volt a tegnap, ma mindent újrakezdhetsz.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Beteg az uraság, ezért azt mondja Jeannak:
- Jean, hozzon néhány téglát!
- Minek uram?
- Hogy hamarabb felépülhessek.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

A pénz nem boldogít, csak az, amire költöd.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Ne vígy engem kísértésbe, odatalálok magam is.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Nincs tökéletes ember. Például belőlem is hiányzik a hiba.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Eleinte fülig szerelmes voltam. Most torkig vagyok.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

A sikerhez vezető út karbantartás miatt zárva.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Mindig van két lehetőség. Vagy nincs.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Ma reggel arra ébredtem, hogy már nem alszom.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

A szél a levegő azon része, amelyik siet.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

A hülyeség nem pók, mégis behálózza a világot.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Remélem, leszünk olyan öregek, mint amilyennek látszunk.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Örökké akarok élni. Eddig sikerült.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Soha ne hajts gyorsabban, mint amilyen gyorsan az őrangyalod repülni tud!


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Légy hű magadhoz! Egész életedet vele kell leélned.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Annak ellenére, hogy az élet drága, még mindig elég népszerű.


----------



## szendi04 (2012 Szeptember 1)

Barátok jönnek, mennek... az ellenségek gyűlnek.


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok, 
akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan 
össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

Soha ne hajts gyorsabban, mint amilyen gyorsan az őrangyalod repülni tud!


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

Bármiről lehet írni?


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

Régebben volt szerelmes levél...


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

Most csak a megosztó üzik


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

))


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)




----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)




----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

kiss


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)




----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)




----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

kiss


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

kiss:33::33::33:


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

:2:


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

Nagyon így van!!!


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

:d


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

:d


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)

kiss


----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)




----------



## KORDADIPPES (2012 Szeptember 1)




----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

a


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

b


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

c


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

d


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

annyi


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

ennyi


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

8


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

9+kiss


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

10:cici:


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

11


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

12


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

13:!:


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

14:33:


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

15:``:


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

16:9:


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

17:77:


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

18:``:


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

19


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

20:33:


----------



## ikarus v134 (2012 Szeptember 1)

21


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 1)

1


----------



## Magyild (2012 Szeptember 1)

fhdeb usldjvfdmjknvo9uews.enhjvfysdnh


----------



## Magyild (2012 Szeptember 1)

8r7z65378393ü34947t8ujskldnhjvxkdhjvgs.-


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 1)

2


----------



## Magyild (2012 Szeptember 1)

Csak most kapcsolodtam, de maris nagyon tetszik


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 1)

3


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 1)

4


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 1)

5


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 1)

6


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 1)

7


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

hello!


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 1)

8


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

hello!


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

hello!


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

kiss


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

:``:


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

7


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

hello!


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

hello!


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

hello!:shock:


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

hello!


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

12


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 1)

9


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

13 :..:


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

14:99:


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

15:kaboom:


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 1)

10


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

16:lol:


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

17:!:


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

18:wink:


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

19


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

20!!:d:d


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 1)

11


----------



## teika (2012 Szeptember 1)

21kiss


----------



## kicsiferi (2012 Szeptember 1)

gyökkettő


----------



## kicsiferi (2012 Szeptember 1)

pi


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

22


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

23


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

23:444:


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

24:!:


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

25:55:


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

26:11:


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

27


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

28:111:


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

huszonkilenc


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

cnimraH:lol:


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

Harminc1:444:


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

3Kettő:2:


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

33:wink:


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

Harmincnégy:ugras::777::4::88::23::23:


----------



## Krisztina Holló (2012 Szeptember 1)

:``:


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Ha a tökéletes mosóport nem is, de a tökéletes piszkot már feltalálták. (Jolin Folder)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Sose lopj olyantól, aki gyorsabban fut nálad. (A sötét lovag - Felemelkedés)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Olyan sokat olvastam arról, hogy milyen veszélyes a dohányzás, hogy megrémültem, és abbahagytam az olvasást. (Dick Gregory)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Nevess, és a világ veled nevet. Horkolj, és egyedül alszol. (Anthony Burgess)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Nem vagyok elég fiatal ahhoz, hogy mindent tudjak. (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Ha megnövök, én bizony fütyülök majd a templomba járásra. Szerintem egyedül is eltalálok a mennyországba. (Lucy Maud Montgomery)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Talán nincs is ördög; meglehet, csak Isten az, amikor részeg. (Tom Waits)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Ne vegyetek drogot. Legyetek popsztárok és megkapjátok ingyen.
 (Igazából szerelem.)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

9


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

10


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

11


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Soha nem halasztom holnapra, amit holnaputánra is halaszthatok. (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Akinek adóssága van, annak már van valamije. (Victor Hugo)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Úgy kell nekem, minek jöttem a világra! (Rejtő Jenő)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

A gondolkodás a lehető legkeményebb munka, valószínűleg ezért gyakorolják oly kevesen. (Henry Ford)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

16


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

17


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Jó férjet találni pont olyan könnyű, mint egy taxit fogni hóviharban szilveszterkor! (A férfi fán terem)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Ha egy ideális pasit akarok, nincs más dolgom, mint megszülni? (Szex és New York)


----------



## vicini (2012 Szeptember 2)

Adj türelmet, Istenem. 
De azonnal! (Rácz Zsuzsa)


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Ezek között még jók is vannak.


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Halála után egy férfi a Mennyország kapujában találja magát. Szent Péter fogadja:
- Fiam, úgy látom, te nem voltál túl jó életedben. Tudsz mondani valami jó cselekedetet, ami indokolttá tenné, hogy beengedjünk?
- Igen. Egyszer egy motoros társulat molesztálni kezdett egy csapat apácát. Én odamentem a főnökükhöz, aki egy nagydarab, szőrös fickó volt, tetoválásokkal a karján, karikával az orrában, megfogtam a karikáját, magamhoz húztam a fejét és azt mondtam neki: "Most szépen bocsánatot kérsz a hölgyektől!"
Szent Péter elkezdi lapozgatni a könyvet:
- Akárhogyan is nézem, itt semmi ilyet nem találok. Mikor történt ez az eset?
- Úgy két perce...


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

A kreativitás titka, hogy jól tudod leplezni a forrásaidat. (Albert Einstein)


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Székely bácsi stoppol az út szélén a tehenével.
Éppen arra jön egy mercis pofa és megáll.
- Merre, bácsi?
- Csak ide az első faluba.
- Üljön be, a tehenét pedig kösse hátra.
A mercis elindul úgy 40 km/h sebességgel, hátrapillant a tehénre, mely csak bandukol a kocsi után.
A mercis most már 120km/h-ás sebességgel halad.
Hátrapillant és megdöbbenve észleli, hogy a tehén kocog, míg a kocsi 120-szal halad.
Felidegeskedik erre a mercis és maximális gázzal vagy 200-zal kezd repeszteni. Visszapillant és látja, hogy a tehén lógatja a nyelvét. Mondja is a székely bácsinak, hogy lóg a tehén nyelve!
- Jaja, a tehenem mindig így jelez, amikor előzni akar!


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Programozó dicsekszik:
- Öregem, ha látnád az új barátnőmet! Csak annyit mondok, hogy 90-60-90!
- Na ne már, sötétlila?!


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

- Menjünk ki a kocsidba, Dénes!
- Oké Lujza, csak előveszem a zseblámpám.
- Ja, az volt a zsebedben?
- Az hát!
- Akkor maradjunk.


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Tanultam a hibáimból. Most már biztosan meg tudom ismételni őket! (Graffiti)


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Így szól a férj a feleségéhez:
- Tíz évvel fiatalabbnak érzem magam, amikor reggelente megborotválkozom.
Mire a feleség:
- Nem borotválkoznál meg néha inkább lefekvés előtt?


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Bodri 6 másodperc alatt gyorsul százra. És te?


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Nem veszünk semmit, nem adunk el semmit, nem térünk át semmilyen hitre.
És ezt a kutyák is tudják.


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Kutya : Betörő - 15 : 0


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Csöpike sem vegetáriánus!


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Amputációt és alakformálást vállalok. Próbáld ki: Gyere be csengetés nélkül!


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Nyugi', csak az eleje harap!


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

A kutyák szabadon mozognak, Ön szabadon dönt!


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Kedves betörő! A kutya mindenkit beenged, a gond kifelé jövet kezdődik.


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

Ne félj a kutyától! Ha csengetés nélkül jössz be, előbb lőlek le, mint hogy a kutya megharapna!


----------



## Pique (2012 Szeptember 2)

A farkaskutya veszélyes, a másiktól meg még én is félek!


----------



## liillaa (2012 Szeptember 2)

Ne a tárgyhoz maradj hűséges; inkább s kérlelhetetlenebbül önmagadhoz.
Márai Sándor


----------



## liillaa (2012 Szeptember 2)

Alapjában véve nem vagyok lusta. Azt hiszem, inkább arról van szó, hogy nyugtalan a természetem. Mindenhová el akarok jutni, mindent meg akarok nézni, mindenbe bele akarok vágni. Keresek valamit. Igen, ez az! Keresek valamit!
Agatha Christie


----------



## liillaa (2012 Szeptember 2)

Kábán, vakon, részegen
Futunk át az életen.
A félelem hajt, mint egy szélvész.
Ákos


----------



## liillaa (2012 Szeptember 2)

Néha szét kell hulljon valami, hogy teret adjon valami jobbnak.
Így jártam anyátokkal c. film


----------



## liillaa (2012 Szeptember 2)

- Rettegek.
- Miért?
- Tizennyolc éven keresztül egy ablakon át néztem a világot, arról ábrándozva, milyen lehet, amikor a fények kigyúlnak az égen. Mi van, ha mégsem olyan lesz, mint amilyennek megálmodtam?
- Olyan lesz.
- És ha olyan lesz? Utána mihez kezdjek?
- Szerintem ez benne a legjobb. Keress egy új álmot.
Aranyhaj és a nagy gubanc c. film


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x1=1


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x2=2


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x3=3


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x4=4


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x5=5


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x6=6


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x7=7


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x8=8


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x9=9


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x10=10


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x11=11


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x12=12


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x13=13


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x14=14


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x15=15


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x16=16


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x17=17


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x18=18


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x19=19


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x20=20:656:


----------



## NIKOND60 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1x21=21!!! Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

-Iszik?
-Nem
-Dohányzik?
-Nem
-Drogok?
-Nem
-Akkor?
-Hazudok


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

- Jean, élnek emberek a Holdon?
- Nem, uram!
- Akkor miért világítják ki minden este?


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

Jean, kössön spárgát az anyósomra.
- Miért, uram?
- Sárkányt akarok eregetni.


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

- Jean, sikoltozik a csengő?
- Nem, uram.
- Akkor megint a szobalányt nyomtam meg.


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

Két autós beszélget:
- Képzeld, pár nappal ezelőtt megbüntetett a rendőr kétezer forintra, mert nem a látási viszonyoknak megfelelően közlekedtem.
- Miért, mit nem láttál?
- A rendőrt.


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

Egy fiatal pár karambolozik. A rendőr megkérdezi tőlük:
- Hogyan történt a baleset?
- Kérem, én az autót vezettem - mondja a nő -, csak az volt a baj, hogy a férjem tartotta a kormányt.


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

Barátok egymás között:
- Hogy sikerült az autóvezetői vizsgád?
- Nem tudom, mert amikor kijöttem a kórházból, a vizsgabiztos még nem tért magához.


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

A buszon:
- Uram, ennek a gyereknek jegyet kell váltani!
- Ennek a karonülő csöppségnek?
- Akkor tessék ölbe venni!
- Micsoda? Ezt a vén kamaszt?


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

Egy részeg autós több mint százzal száguld éjszaka a városban. Megállítja egy rendőr:
- Uram, nem látta a sebességkorlátozó táblát?
- Miért? Ellopta valaki? - kérdezi a részeg.


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

Egy baleset után így szól egy férfi a női vezetőhöz:
- Mondja, asszonyom, mióta vezet autót?
- Öt perce, uram. Akkor esett ki a férjem a kocsiból.


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

Két katona nagy ládát cipel a falu végén. Odamegy hozzájuk egy vénasszony, és megkérdezi tőlük:
- Mi van ebben a ládában?
- Az hadititok.
- De azért látom, hogy jó nehéz lehet.
- Hát persze! Tele van rakétákkal.


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

A hadseregben:
- Kovács honvéd, álljon fel!
- Jelentem, ez akkor sem fog menni, ha az őrmester úr miniszoknyában vezényel!


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

A laktanyában ordítozik az őrmester:
- Akinek van felesége, az álljon jobbra, akinek nincs, az balra!
- És aki homokos, az hova álljon? - kérdi valaki.
- Szorosan mögém!


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

A hadseregben:
- Százados úr! Kovács honvéd leugrott ejtőernyő nélkül!
- Már megint?


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

Kovács sorkatona anyja meghal, és felkérik az őrmestert, hogy közölje vele tapintatosan a rossz hírt. Az őrmester kimegy, és sorakozót rendel el.
- Lépjenek ki az árvák! -ordítja- Maga is Kovács!


----------



## Dan.ger86 (2012 Szeptember 2)

Az őrmester így szól a leszerelő katonához:
- Aztán mit csinál, ha leszerel?
- Villamosmérnök vagyok.
- Na, arra a villamosra sem ülnék fel!


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 3)

12


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 3)

13


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 3)

14


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 3)

15


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 3)

16


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 3)

17


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 3)

18


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 3)

19


----------



## Roziboszi (2012 Szeptember 3)

20


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)




----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

Xd


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

18


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

17


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

16


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

15


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

14


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

13


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

12


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

11


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

10


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

9


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

8


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

7


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

6


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

5


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

4


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

3


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

2


----------



## rashi (2012 Szeptember 3)

1


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

heeheeeeeeeeee 2


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

3


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

4444


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

555


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

subidubis


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

samsumsumm


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

parampapam


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

tic na meg tac


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

rom- három


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

hugó


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

súgó


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

rúgó


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

túró


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

nyúzó


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

emberevő


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

emberverő


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

21


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

vagy nem is tudom hol is tartok


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

subidubi


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

vagy ezt már írtam ?


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

akkor sorry  hehe


----------



## magdylena (2012 Szeptember 4)

20 hozzaszollas kell, nem???


----------



## magdylena (2012 Szeptember 4)

segitseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg, miert nem nyithatom meg a csatolmanyokat????????


----------



## Susy36 (2012 Szeptember 5)

Köszi a jótanácsokat!


----------



## jakti (2012 Szeptember 5)

Kösz a tippeket!


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

Nagyon jó !


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

köszönöm szépen !


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

Köszönöm !


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

Így igaz !


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

Csatlakozom a kívánsághoz!


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

Ügyes !


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

Igazad van !


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

Bizony a csomó megmarad !!!


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

Kedvelem Váci Mihály verseit .


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

Nehéz feladat.


----------



## crampush (2012 Szeptember 5)

5-5667:


----------



## crampush (2012 Szeptember 5)

Dghh


----------



## crampush (2012 Szeptember 5)

Sw


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 6)

sziasztok! örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 6)

akkor elkezdem 19


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## Maciszem (2012 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

Már 3 hozzászólás megvan.


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

ez lesz a 4.


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

5.


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

6.


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

7. :..:


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

10-nél járok.


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

Már csak 10 kell.


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

kileeeeenccccc


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

Nyolc:55::55:, nyolc, nyolc


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

hééééééééééééééét :ugras:


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

hathathathathathathathat :444:


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

ötötötötötötötötötötötötötötötötötöötötötötötötöt \\m/


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

333333333333333333333333


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

utolsó előtti


----------



## evavarga555 (2012 Szeptember 6)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 7)

hello


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 7)

khjk


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 7)

ljkl


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 7)

ppio


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 7)

serfhj


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 7)

887968


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 7)

64545


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 7)

245245


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 7)

3435678


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 7)

jhjzui


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 7)

8ö89ö98


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 7)

54367oip


----------



## cagica (2012 Szeptember 7)

sdfztrz


----------



## spulnyika (2012 Szeptember 7)

mennyi


----------



## spulnyika (2012 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

1


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

3


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

7


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

11


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

13


----------



## ficekur (2012 Szeptember 7)

dskfkf


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

15


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

17


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## kindlejunkie (2012 Szeptember 7)

20


----------



## zoukman (2012 Szeptember 7)

a


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

József Attila: Óda


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

1 Itt ülök csillámló sziklafalon.
Az ifju nyár
könnyű szellője, mint egy kedves
vacsora melege, száll.
Szoktatom szívemet a csendhez.
Nem oly nehéz -
idesereglik, ami tovatűnt,
a fej lehajlik és lecsüng
a kéz.


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

Nézem a hegyek sörényét -
homlokod fényét
villantja minden levél.
Az úton senki, senki,
látom, hogy meglebbenti
szoknyád a szél.
És a törékeny lombok alatt
látom előrebiccenni hajad,
megrezzenni lágy emlőidet és
- amint elfut a Szinva-patak -
ím újra látom, hogy fakad
a kerek fehér köveken,
fogaidon a tündér nevetés.


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

2
Óh mennyire szeretlek téged,
ki szóra bírtad egyaránt
a szív legmélyebb üregeiben
cseleit szövő, fondor magányt
s a mindenséget.
Ki mint vízesés önnön robajától,
elválsz tőlem és halkan futsz tova,
míg én, életem csúcsai közt, a távol
közelében, zengem, sikoltom,
verődve földön és égbolton,
hogy szeretlek, te édes mostoha!


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

3
Szeretlek, mint anyját a gyermek,
mint mélyüket a hallgatag vermek,
szeretlek, mint a fényt a termek,
mint lángot a lélek, test a nyugalmat!
Szeretlek, mint élni szeretnek
halandók, amíg meg nem halnak.


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

Minden mosolyod, mozdulatod, szavad,
őrzöm, mint hulló tárgyakat a föld.
Elmémbe, mint a fémbe a savak,
ösztöneimmel belemartalak,
te kedves, szép alak,
lényed ott minden lényeget kitölt.


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

A pillanatok zörögve elvonulnak,
de te némán ülsz fülemben.
Csillagok gyúlnak és lehullnak,
de te megálltál szememben.
Ízed, miként a barlangban a csend,
számban kihűlve leng
s a vizes poháron kezed,
rajta a finom erezet,
föl-földereng.


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

4
Óh, hát miféle anyag vagyok én,
hogy pillantásod metsz és alakít?
Miféle lélek és miféle fény
s ámulatra méltó tünemény,
hogy bejárhatom a semmiség ködén
termékeny tested lankás tájait?


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

S mint megnyílt értelembe az ige,
alászállhatok rejtelmeibe!...


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

Vérköreid, miként a rózsabokrok,
reszketnek szüntelen.
Viszik az örök áramot, hogy
orcádon nyíljon ki a szerelem
s méhednek áldott gyümölcse legyen.
Gyomrod érzékeny talaját
a sok gyökerecske át meg át
hímezi, finom fonalát
csomóba szőve, bontva bogját -
hogy nedűid sejtje gyűjtse sok raját
s lombos tüdőd szép cserjéi saját
dicsőségüket susogják!


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

Az örök anyag boldogan halad
benned a belek alagútjain
és gazdag életet nyer a salak
a buzgó vesék forró kútjain!


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

Hullámzó dombok emelkednek,
csillagképek rezegnek benned,
tavak mozdulnak, munkálnak gyárak,
sürög millió élő állat,
bogár,
hinár,
a kegyetlenség és a jóság;
nap süt, homályló északi fény borong -
tartalmaidban ott bolyong
az öntudatlan örökkévalóság.


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

5
Mint alvadt vérdarabok,
úgy hullnak eléd
ezek a szavak.
A lét dadog,
csak a törvény a tiszta beszéd.
De szorgos szerveim, kik újjászülnek
napról napra, már fölkészülnek,
hogy elnémuljanak.


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

De addig mind kiált -
Kit két ezer millió embernek
sokaságából kiszemelnek,
te egyetlen, te lágy
bölcső, erős sír, eleven ágy,
fogadj magadba!...


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

(Milyen magas e hajnali ég!
Seregek csillognak érceiben.
Bántja szemem a nagy fényesség.
El vagyok veszve, azt hiszem.
Hallom, amint fölöttem csattog,
ver a szivem.)


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

6
_(Mellékdal)_
(Visz a vonat, megyek utánad,
talán ma még meg is talállak,
talán kihűl e lángoló arc,
talán csendesen meg is szólalsz:


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

Csobog a langyos víz, fürödj meg!
Ime a kendő, törülközz meg!
Sül a hús, enyhítse étvágyad!
Ahol én fekszem, az az ágyad.)

1933. június


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

József Attila: Ringató


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

Holott náddal ringat,
holott csobogással,
kékellő derűvel,
tavi csókolással.

Lehet, hogy szerelme
földerül majd mással,
de az is ringassa
ilyen ringatással.


----------



## Clueso (2012 Szeptember 8)

Weöres Sándor: Suttogás a sötétben

Kutból szállsz föl, te kedves gyermek. Fejed máglya, karod vízfolyás, törzsed levegő, lábad iszap. 
Megkötözlek, de ne félj: szeretlek és az én kötelékem a te szabadságod.
Fejedre irom: „Szilárd vagyok, készséges, biztos és otthonos, mint aki a nőnek tetszeni kiván.”
Karodra irom: „Ráérek, nem sietek: enyém az örökkévalóság.”
Törzsedre irom: „Mindent betöltök és mindent befogadok: nem vagyok válogatós; de ki az, aki be tudna szennyezni engem?
Lábadra irom: „Megmértem a sötétséget és lenyúlok annak mélyére; semmi sem sűlyedhet odáig, hogy én ne legyek alatta.”
Arannyá változtál, kedves gyermek. Vegyél magadért kenyeret a vakoknak és kardot a látóknak.


----------



## _lavender_ (2012 Szeptember 8)

_*Isten megteremtette az embert, mert a majomban csalódott. Aztán inkább felhagyott a kísérletezéssel.*_


----------



## _lavender_ (2012 Szeptember 8)

Semmi sem veszi el úgy a mogyoróvaj ízét, mint a viszonzatlan szerelem.


----------



## _lavender_ (2012 Szeptember 8)

Folyó folyik
vize árad
jaj az ingem
lassan szárad
vízbe estem
kiúsztam
most az egyszer
megúsztam


----------



## _lavender_ (2012 Szeptember 8)

Esti dal


A nappal fényében, zajában
Elődöng árva egymagában
A lelkem, tévedt jövevény,
Oly idegen nekem a hajsza,
A szívemet dalokra ajzva
Oly inkognitó megyek én.

De ha az alkonyat leszállott,
Olyan kedves, kámzsás barátok
A barna árnyékok nekem,
A messze menteket idézik,
A múlt szelíden iderémlik
És földereng az életem.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Az élet folyója a gyönyör és a fájdalom között szalad, és az ember mindkettőbe beleütközik.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

A szád mosolyog. És a szíved?


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Ügyelj gondolataidra - belőlük indulnak ki tetteid.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

A szavaknak súlya legyen, ne száma!


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Ha magad nem tanulsz, majd az idő megtanít.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Jóbarát szava éles, ellenség szava édes.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

A seb, melyet lőfegyver okozott, begyógyulhat, de az a seb, melyet nyelv ejtett, sohasem gyógyul be.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Ha a szeretet elmúlt, sohasem volt igaz.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Szép ott adni, ahol senki se kér.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Oltsd el a régi tüzet, mielőtt újat gyújtasz!


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Aki fecseg neked, fecseg rólad is.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Egy pillanat tévedése talán egész életünkre kihat.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Barátból és könyvből keveset gyűjts, de az mind jó legyen.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Aki énekelni akar, mindig talál dalt hozzá.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Csak a tudatlan ember haragszik - a bölcs megértő.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Szép dolog, mikor száj és szív egyetértenek.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Nem ítélhetsz, ha csak az egyik oldalt hallgatod meg.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Ne menj oda, hol nem hívnak, oda siess, ahol várnak.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Amit gyűlölsz, az a részeddé válik, és átveszi feletted a hatalmat.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

A szó megindít, a példa vonz.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

A remény a felébredt lélek álma.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

A bőség nyugton marad. Az éhség vándor.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Hasonló a hasonlónak örül.


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Ha valakinek nincs tűje, mit kezdjen a cérnával?


----------



## ~falatka (2012 Szeptember 9)

Akkor szeress a legjobban, amikor a legkevésbé érdemlem meg, mert akkor van rá leginkább szükségem.


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

abc


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

ez miez?


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

15


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

Már most elszámoltam magam


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

Vagy nem?


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

várj 20 másodpercet


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

megvolt. remélem.


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

1 másodperc kellett volna. kár


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

érdemes lenne megszorozni a felhasználók számát a 20 hozzászólással és még azt a 20 másodperccel


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

az még mindig csak a minimum lenne


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

még a végén kiderül, hogy többet kéne magammal beszélgetnem


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

persze építő jellegű dolgokat is írhatnék


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

persze nem gondolom, hogy ebben a topikban keresne ilyet bárki


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

én nem tenném


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

persze az még nem jelent semmit


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

már


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

KÉÉÉÉSZ!

köszi


----------



## CindR (2012 Szeptember 10)

még mindig "sima" tag vagyok


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

"Rosszat ne láss, rosszat ne hallj, rosszat ne szólj."


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]"A sóban kell valami szentnek lennie. Könnyeinkben is, és a tengerben is jelen van."[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]"A jóság fontosabb a bölcsességnél, s ennek felismerése már maga is bölcsesség."[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Három dolog soha nem tér vissza: a kilőtt nyíl, a kimondott szó, és az elmúlt nap.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Amit teszünk csak egy csepp a tengerben. A nélkül a csepp nélkül azonban sekélyebb volna a tenger.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Mindig az az erősebb, aki többet mosolyog, mint dühöng.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]A kedvesség az a nyelv, amelyen a süket hallani tud, a vak pedig látni.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Bármely egyszerű probléma megoldhatatlanná fejleszthető, ha eleget töprengünk rajta.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Csak azokat a kérdéseket halljuk meg, amelyekre képesek vagyunk választ találni.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Sok esetben a legidétlenebb szemüveg is csodálatos arcot takar.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Gondolkodj cselekvő emberként, és cselekedj gondolkodó emberként.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Valahogy mindig lesz, mert úgy még sosem volt, hogy valahogy ne lett volna.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Előbb tanuljunk meg járni, aztán szaladjunk. [/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Szereted az életet? Akkor ne vesztegesd az időt, hisz belőle áll az élet.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Próbáld újra, bukj el újra s közelebb kerülsz![/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Ha sokáig nézel egy szakadékba, a szakadék egyszer visszanéz.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]A méz tömény napsugár, sűrű cukor, kacagó szeretet.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Isten azért teremtette a zenét, hogy szavak nélkül tudjunk imádkozni.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]A zene egyfajta mantra, amely megnyugtatja a lelket. Ugyanúgy szükségünk van rá, mint az ételre.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]Engem az ken a falhoz, mikor olyan a könyv, hogy az ember a végén azt szeretné, ha az író iszonyú jó haverja lenne, akit akkor hív föl, amikor akar.[/h]


----------



## schaffi (2012 Szeptember 10)

[h=2]A táncot a biológia koreografálta.[/h]


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, már éppen kezdtem lemondani arról, hogy teljes értékű tag legyek


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

Egy dalból idéznék, ami szerintem minden reggelhez passzol :


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

Egy Másik Zenekar. Jó reggelt, Élet!


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

jó reggelt élet, jó reggelt álom
nem lehetsz már többé a párom


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

csalfa véget ér a játszma
bolond tündér, írd meg hátha


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

képet festek, vágyat sírok
verset most már újat írok


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

kedvenc bűnöm, hogy te lettél
soha többé nem nevettél


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

A kedvenc részem a dalból:
hideg a reggel, forró a kávé
megmondtam már nem leszek másé
táncolunk és szaladnak az évek
tudnod kell, szeretlek téged


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

jó reggelt élet, jó reggelt álom
forró a kávé mégis úgy fázom


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

kéne még egy utolsó játszma
megbénít az őrült lárma


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

refrén féle:
kedvenc bűnöm, hogy te lettél
soha többé nem nevettél


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

hideg a reggel, forró a kávé
megmondtam már nem leszek másé
táncolunk és szaladnak az évek
tudnod kell, szeretlek téged


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

a dal itt hallgatható meg


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP7JNCApCgw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

15


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

16


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

17


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

18


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

19


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

20


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

21 - csak még


----------



## paradicsom22 (2012 Szeptember 11)

22 - mert a szerencseszámom
és nagyon köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

1


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

2


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

Közben játszottam is


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

6


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

8


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

9


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

10


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

Már csak 10


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

Már csak 9


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

Már csak 8


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

Már csak 7


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

Már csak 6


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

Már csak 5


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

Már csak 4


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

Már csak 3


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

Már csak 2


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

Már csak 1


----------



## Sizell (2012 Szeptember 11)

20 hozzászólás?


----------



## BaktiKati (2012 Szeptember 11)

A bizti kedvéért még1


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

q


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

w


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

e


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

r


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

t


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

z


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

u


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

i


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

o


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

p


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

*ő*


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

ú


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

a


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

s


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

d


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

f


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

g


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

h


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

j


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

k


----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)




----------



## domony (2012 Szeptember 12)

:d


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

na, ez egy jó ötlet!


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

akkor próbáljuk is ki, hogy sikerül e


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

2 már van, már olyan sok nem is kell


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

valaki ezeket amúgy olvasgatja?


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

milyen tartalmas és jó szórakozás lehet


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

jujj de jó, ez már a 6.


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

és a 7. pedig ez


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

wow, már szinte élvezem!


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

azért nem túl, de legalább jól eldumálok


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

kicsit skizofrén érzés


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

de nem baj!


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

sőt ez legyen a legnagyobb gond


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

húúú valakik brózolják ezt a tredet!


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

nekem meg már alig van hátra


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

pepecs munka, azért ezt lássuk be!


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

nem? DE! na ugye!


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

nincs sok hátra, mindjárt megvan!


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

jujj de izgalmas, már látom a fényt az alagút végén!!!!


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

csak ne vonat legyen, mert ha vonat, akkor az kellemetlen!


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

éééééééééééés! na? mi lesz? wááááá  húúú


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

és még egy, hogy biztosra menjünk, és megköszönjük az akadémiának...


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

lehet elszámoltam valamit???


----------



## mistermarvin (2012 Szeptember 12)

csináljunk még párat, hátha úgy jó lesz, mert ugye jó lesz???


----------



## Anita Földi (2012 Szeptember 13)

sziasztok!


----------



## Anita Földi (2012 Szeptember 13)

sziasztok!


----------



## Anita Földi (2012 Szeptember 13)

fizetésnapra, de késik, a fenébe


----------



## Anita Földi (2012 Szeptember 13)

*Németh Katalin*
*Szeretnék...*
szeretnék örökké tartó mesét írni neked 
Véget nem érő álomban járni veled 
Szeretném elmerengve nézni a két szemed 
mindig érezni tested és fogni a kezed 
szeretnék szél lenni mely arcodat simogatja 
vagy a napsugár mely szemeid beragyogja 
lennék zápor mely a tested felfrissíti 
vagy a holdfény mely az ágyad átszínezi 
zene lennék mi a lelkedbe hatol 
vagy a csend mely szívedben honol 
jó lenne rád száz vagy ezer évet várni 
tudva hogy jössz és akarsz is majd látni 
szeretném a lelkemet teljesen neked adni 
és cserében semmit el nem fogadni 
szívemet bezárni az érzésekkel tele 
nem engedni hogy betörje az idő kereke 
rohanni hozzád akkor is ha nem vársz 
remélni hogy egyszer majd a karjaidba zársz 
mindig azt akarni amit te szeretnél amire te vágysz 
titkos álmaid megadni és nem várni viszonzást 
Mindig veled lenni akár mint az árnyék 
Éjjel álmodra angyalként vigyáznék

Szerelmes vagyok !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

Játszom egy operett betétdalokat játszó zenekarban.


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

Az énekesünk kedvenc nótája a "Húzzad csak kivilágos.." kezdetű a Csárdáskirálynőből.


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

Néha a koncerteken szokta énekelni.


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

Gondoltam meglepem, és megtanulom a kíséretét.


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

de sehol nem találom a kottáját a neten.


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

Csak itt ezen a fórumon.


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

Ígyhát regisztráltam.


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

A zenekarral egyébként sok dalt tudunk.


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

:d


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)




----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)




----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

:656:


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

..


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)




----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

De ez eddig hiányzott.


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

Remélem meg tudom találni.


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

Mindenki örömére.


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

köszi


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

a jó


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

tippet.


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

Nem csak találni, tanulni is.


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

Így


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

talán


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)




----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

Amúgy ez a 20 másodperces dolog nekem nagyon szimpatikus.


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

könnyebb


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

Higgadtabb a hozzászólás


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

lesz megszerezni


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

a 20


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

nem?


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

hozzászólást?


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

18


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

19


----------



## dlg (2012 Szeptember 13)

és ez a 20. Köszönöm.


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

hozzászólást.


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

Jó az oldal nagyon


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

ez a második hozzászólásom


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

ez a harmadik


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

negyedik


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

ötödik


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

ez a hatodik


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

hurrráááááááááá


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

7. hetedik


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

9.kliencedik


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

10


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

11


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

Tudjátok,hgy a rendőr miért nem hord zsebszámológépet???
-mert fejből tudja,hogy mennyi zsebe van.


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

:d


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

ez a 14.tizennegyedik


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

ez a tizernötödik dik.


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

ez a 16.


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

ez a 17.


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

ez a 18.dik


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

ez a 19.dik


----------



## karcsi1991 (2012 Szeptember 13)

és huszadik 20. háhááá


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

közeledik


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

az


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 13)

utolsó!!!


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

1


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

2


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

3


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

4


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

10


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

11


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

12


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

13


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

14


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

15


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

16


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

17


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

18


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

19


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

20


----------



## Tiby123 (2012 Szeptember 13)

21


----------



## Majy (2012 Szeptember 14)

asdf


----------



## Majy (2012 Szeptember 14)

élkj


----------



## Majy (2012 Szeptember 14)

1234


----------



## Majy (2012 Szeptember 14)

4321


----------



## Majy (2012 Szeptember 14)

húúhúúHúúúHúÚÚÚ


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

2


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

11


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## haenilion (2012 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## lfr (2012 Szeptember 14)




----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

11


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

2


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## fazekbacsi (2012 Szeptember 14)

megvolt a 20?


----------



## ehrenbergererika (2012 Szeptember 14)




----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

2


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

11


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## vya327 (2012 Szeptember 14)




----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)




----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

kiss


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)




----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

hihi


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

megy ez...


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)




----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

:``:


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

félidő


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

:55:


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

hohoho ::butt:


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

már csak pár...


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

még 5


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

nem is kellett hozzá sok idő...


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

4 és fél év..


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

nem lehet mindenki villámkezű...


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

háhá


----------



## Sós Melinda (2012 Szeptember 14)

hát mindig tanul az ember


----------



## Sós Melinda (2012 Szeptember 14)

köszike


----------



## Sós Melinda (2012 Szeptember 14)

köszönöm


----------



## Sós Melinda (2012 Szeptember 14)

köszönöm jó hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Sós Melinda (2012 Szeptember 14)

itt is jók vannak köszönet


----------



## Sós Melinda (2012 Szeptember 15)




----------



## Sós Melinda (2012 Szeptember 15)




----------



## Sós Melinda (2012 Szeptember 15)

már csak sikerül egyszer


----------



## Sós Melinda (2012 Szeptember 15)

remélem


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

Tigris!


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> Tigris!


Tigris!


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> Tigris!


Csóvafény


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> Csóvafény


éjszakáknak


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> éjszakáknak



erdején


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> erdején



Mely


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> Mely


kéz


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> kéz



adta


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> adta



teneked


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> teneked



szörnyű


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

és


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> és



szép


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

termeted?


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

Tigris!


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> Tigris!



Tigris!


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

Éjszakánk


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> Éjszakánk



erdejében


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> erdejében



sárga


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

láng


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> láng



Mely


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

realgonzy írta:


> Mely



örök


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

kéz


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

szabta


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

rád


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

rettentő


----------



## realgonzy (2012 Szeptember 15)

szimetriád?


----------



## dodi1969 (2012 Szeptember 15)

Köazi


----------



## dodi1969 (2012 Szeptember 15)

kire


----------



## dodi1969 (2012 Szeptember 15)

Na még egy


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

Mindent, amire szükségem van, megkapok a megfelelő helyen és időben


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

MA kitörlök a naplómból Két napot: a TEGNAPOT és a HOLNAPOT. A TEGNAPBÓL tanultam, A HOLNAP pedig a következménye lesz annak, amit ma teszek


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

"Ragadd meg a lehetőségeket, sajátítsd el teljesen amit lehet, és látni fogod, hogy az egyik dolog elvezet a másikhoz." (Andrew Matthews)


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

A világegyetem legegyszerűbb és legcsodálatosabb törvénye az, hogy magad teremted a valóságod


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

-"Egy pesszimista minden lehetőségben látja a nehézséget; egy optimista minden nehézségben meglátja a lehetőséget." (Winston Churchill)


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

A kétség nem más, mint hogy az ember szilárdan hisz két ellentétes dologban


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

"Csodálom azokat, akik a bajban mosolyogni tudnak, akik a nyomorúságból erőt merítenek, és akik hosszas megfontolás után bátrakká válnak."


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

"Valójában semmit sem birtokolsz, csak őrzöl egy darabig. S ha képtelen vagy továbbadni azokat, akkor azok birtokolnak téged. Bármi legyen is a kincsed, úgy tartsd a markodban, mintha vizet tartanál. Mert ha megszorítod eltűnik. Ha kisajátítod, tönkreteszed. Tartsd szabadon és örökre a tiéd marad."(Anthony de Mello)


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

"...beszélni kell, mert a hallgatásnak egész fészekalja rút fekete kisgyereke születik: a félreértés, a sértődés, a megbántott önérzet, a kétely. Beszélni kell."(Szabó Magda)


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

"Az egész testemet – talpamtól a fejem tetejéig – béke és harmónia járja át."


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

"Senki sem érdemli meg könnyeidet, aki pedig megérdemli az nem fog sírásra késztetni."(Gabriel García Marquez)


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

Békesség van a szívemben és a lelkemben.


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

"Bármi beszélni kezd hozzád, ha eléggé szereted."(George Washington Carver)


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

"Időnként hátra kell lépni, hogy nagyobbat lehessen előre ugrani."


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

""Ami benső lénye szerint rokon, az keresi egymást. A víz oda folyik, ahol már nedves, a tűz a száraz felé fordul.""(Konfuciusz)


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

"Az élet várt és váratlan módokon gazdagít."


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

"Alattad a föld, feletted az ég, benned a létra."


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

""A bölcsek többet tanulnak a bolondoktól, mint a bolondok a bölcsektől.""(Marcus Porcius Cato)


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

"Ha gyakorlod az elképzelt létet, megérted majd, hogy a képzelt személy sokszor valódibb, mint az az ember, kinek teste van, és szíve dobog."(Richard Bach)


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

"Minden szép, amire szeretettel tekintünk."(Christian Morgenstern.)


----------



## Mártianyu2 (2012 Szeptember 16)

"Egy egészséges embernek 1000 vágya van, a betegnek viszont csak egy: hogy meggyógyuljon."


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

köszönöm!


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

Csak a reménytelen szerelmes tudja, hogy mi a szerelem./Schiller/


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)




----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

Minek nevezzelek Boldogságomnak édes anyja, egy égbe rontott képzelet Tündér leánya...Petőfi


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)




----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

Rekviem egy fáért.


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)




----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

nem, nem


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

:cry:


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

Mi a szülőföld?


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

,, a szülőföld fogalmát csak az értheti igazán, aki az elődei által létrehozott értékek gyarapítását erkölcsi kötelességének tartja.,,


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

:razz:


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

Mi mennyi?


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

,, Egy jó könyv illúziót kelt olvasójában.,,


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

Az olvasás az a színpad, amelyen író és olvasó együtt ad elő egy fantázia játékot.


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

...mert nemcsak az író alkot, hanem az olvasó is...


----------



## siposzsuzsa (2012 Szeptember 17)

Örülök a jó hírnek!


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

jeaniene frost - Félúton a sírhoz


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

jeaniene frost- Karó és sírhant


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

jeaniene frost- Síri csendben


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

Gena showalter - Az alvilág urai sorozat


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

Amely áll:


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

Éjsötét csók


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

ez a második kötet


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

az első kötet


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

éjsötét vágyak


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

a harmadik kötet címe a következő bejegyzésben lesz olvasható


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

éjsötét bosszú


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

jó könyv lehet még:


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

az írójára sajnos nem emlékszem , de egy eddig két kötetes sorozatról van szó


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

várhatóan lesz folytatása is mert nyitott kérdéseket hagyott a második könyv , melyekre remélhetőleg egy harmadik kötetben választ kapunk majd


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

shiver az első kötet címe


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

linger a második kötet címe


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

ha esetleg valaki már ismerné a harmadik kötet címét örömmel és köszönettel venném ha értesítene róla


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

J. R. Ward könyvei illetve sorozatai is rendkívüli örömet és élményt nyújtottak olvasás közben


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

A fekete tőr testvériség sorozat mind izgalomban, harcban, romantikában, fantáziában, erotikában, és szellemességben hihetetlen


----------



## huddancs (2012 Szeptember 17)

az alvilág urai sorozatnak gena showaltertől eddig legalább tíz kötete van de csak négy jelent meg magyarul eddig és ezek közül a negyediknek a címe éjsötét hangok


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

remek


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

akkor már meg is van a második hozzászólás


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

ééés harmadik


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

Az embernek nem azt kell keresnie, hogyan lehet szent vagy bűnös, Isten vagy Ördög, hanem azt, hogyan lehet ember és hogyan szeretheti meg saját emberségét.
Michael John Moorcock


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

A tartós boldogság nem az anyagi sikerből fakad. A jó anyagi helyzet hasonlít az egészséghez: hiánya megnöveli a boldogtalanság valószínűségét, de megléte nem garantálja a boldogságot.
David G. Myers


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

Az élet legborúsabb fordulatai sem nélkülözik teljesen a humort.
Slavomir Rawicz


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

hetedik  meglesz ez szép lassan


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

A pokolban azzá válsz, amitől a legjobban félsz. A mennyekben az lehetsz, amit a leginkább szeretnél.
Michael John Moorcock


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

Ne siránkozz. De ne is örülj. 
Ne hallgass. Ám ne is kiáltozz. 
Ne áldj senkit. És ne is átkozz. 
Ne könyörögj. Ám ne is könyörülj.
Simonyi Imre


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

tíz


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Már ez után úgy élem világom...


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

Az ismeretlen csak addig rémisztő, amíg meg nem ismétlődik.
Robert Sheckley


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Haragszom a töködre...


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

A homály is lehet esztétikai gyönyör forrása; ízlés dolga minden.
Robert Sheckley


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Meguntam az életemet...


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Esteledik a falauba haza kéne...


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Kis lány vigyázz...


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Balaton közepe náddal van kerítve...


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

El ne hibázd?


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Jaj de nagyon régen volt, de még soká lesz...


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

14.


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Egy asszonynak kilenc a leánya...


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

S úgy fogok majd otthon meghalni, 
Mint egy kölyök, 
Akinek tréfa volt az élet
És ok nélkül pihenni tér meg.
Ady Endre


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Sárga a csikó sárga a nyereg rajta...


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

Az a barát, aki előtt akkor is kitárod az ajtót, ha másnak nem.
Pam Brown


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Lányok a legényt jól meg becsüljétek...


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

Tudd csak meg, hogy a csodák arra valók, hogy az embert boldogtalanná tegyék. A csoda eltéríti az embert az élet valóságától, eltéríti a természet és az élet természetes folyásától, s olyan események felé tereli a reményét, amelyek egyszeriek és ismételhetetlenek! Az ember élni, boldogulni vágyik. S ki élhet egy olyan házban, melyet csak egyszer, egyetlen pillanatban látott?! A csoda az élet üres formája! Az emberek többsége képtelen megelégedni a csodák egyszeriségével! Újra és újra át akarja élni őket. Ez az, ami lehetetlen! A csoda nem ismétlődik.
Darvasi László


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Anyám anyám de szomorú vasárnap...


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

Hagyni kell a gyereket, üsse meg magát. Aztán majd gondolkodni is fog a világon, nem csak rohangálni benne.
Darvasi László


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Nádfedeles kisházikóm leégett...


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

Az egyetlen hely, ahol az álmod lehetetlenné válik, a saját gondolkodásodban van.
Robert Harold Schuller


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

ÉÉÉÉS vége


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Kertek alatt faragnak az ácsok...


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Ajtó fakereszt...


----------



## leweegee (2012 Szeptember 17)

Ha tervezek, majd elválik, 
Ha gyűlölök, majd elmálik
S ha őrülök, 
Őrülök mindhalálig.


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Szeretlek szeretlek...


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Fényes a cipőm, kényes a szeretőm...


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Úgy szeretem a romnyimat...


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Most már elmehetsz...


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Sej ribizli piros bicikli...


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Nem járunk mi sehova se...


----------



## CsGabipy (2012 Szeptember 17)

Vörös bort ittam az este...


----------



## csája (2012 Szeptember 18)

Hali


----------



## csája (2012 Szeptember 18)

úgy érzem


----------



## csája (2012 Szeptember 18)

most


----------



## csája (2012 Szeptember 18)

végre


----------



## csája (2012 Szeptember 18)

meg lesz


----------



## csája (2012 Szeptember 18)

a huszadik


----------



## csája (2012 Szeptember 18)

hozzászólásom


----------



## csája (2012 Szeptember 18)

amennyiben


----------



## csája (2012 Szeptember 18)

lesz lehetőségem


----------



## csája (2012 Szeptember 18)

elküldeni


----------



## mikk6103 (2012 Szeptember 18)

Mi ujs újoncok?


----------



## mikk6103 (2012 Szeptember 18)

CsGabipy írta:


> Vörös bort ittam az este...[/
> Én pedig vizet


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

Szódát


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

11


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

Most 11


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

12


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

13


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

14


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 3 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

16


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

17


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

18


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

19


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

20


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

ez jó ötlet volt


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

a


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

nehéz a seemiről írni


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

d


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)




----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

fj


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

fdg


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)




----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

kiss


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

:butt:


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)




----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

:11:


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)




----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

:d


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)




----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

köszönöm


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

2


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

3


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

4


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

5


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

6


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

7


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

14


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

15


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

18


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## picurka71 (2012 Szeptember 20)

20


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

h


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

lkj


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

oiu


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

immnbfr


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

okj


----------



## pityogó (2012 Szeptember 20)

kjhk


----------



## mnejudit (2012 Szeptember 20)

Szép napot!


----------



## mnejudit (2012 Szeptember 20)




----------



## mnejudit (2012 Szeptember 20)

Az igazi nőnek csak a szemét nézd, és azt sem kívülről, hanem a lelke felől. Először meg kell érezni a lelkét. Ha a lelke felől nézed, az első réteg a félelem, a múlt és a jelen sebei. Ha ezzel megtanulsz bánni, akkor láthatod a második réteget, a gyengédséget, a cirógatás vágyát. Ha ezt is látod, a harmadik rétegben látod az öröm pajkosságát, a negyedikben a harag villámait, az ötödikben a* harmónia* vágyát, a hatodikban a gyönyör cirógatását, és a hetedikben azt a szeretetet, ami teljesen a Tied. Minden igazi nő hét fátyoltáncot táncol, és régen elvesztél, ha a fátylat, a keblei halmát, vagy a csípőjét nézed. Csak a szemét nézd, a teljesen ruhátlan lénye, az örömtől hullámzó, vagy fájdalomtól görnyedő teste minden apró titka a szemében van.
Müller Péter


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

csak


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

azért


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

is


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

meg


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

csinálom


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

azt


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

a


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

húsz


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

hozzászólást


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

addig


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

nem


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

megyek


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

enni


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

amig


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

kész


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

nos


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

mindjárt


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

kész


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

leszek


----------



## aCarmen22 (2012 Szeptember 20)

vele


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

csatlakozom!


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

nos, legyen...


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

nem is olyan egyszerű!


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

egy idő után el akar innen küldeni


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

és még a netem is vacakol...


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

1


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

de rájöttem a megoldásra...


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

2


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

csak hagyom, hogy küldjön össze meg vissza


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

3


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

úgy látom nem én vagyok az egyetlen gyűjtögető


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)




----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

4


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

hajrá magyarok!!!


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

5


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

vajon hány maradt még?...


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

kiss


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

6


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

:!:


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

:55:


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)




----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

kicsit uncsi, de mégéri...


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

wow!


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)




----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

csak nem megvan?


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

7


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## valkocz (2012 Szeptember 20)

még mindig nem vagyok állandó TAG, pedig mindent megtettem :cry:


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

14


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

15


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

18


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## arteit (2012 Szeptember 20)

20


----------



## gu2leva (2012 Szeptember 21)

10 évesen , azt hittem sohasem leszek felnőtt


----------



## gu2leva (2012 Szeptember 21)

18 évesen , azt hittem enyém a világ


----------



## gu2leva (2012 Szeptember 21)

30 évesen kezdtem lemondani a családról, gyerekről


----------



## gu2leva (2012 Szeptember 21)

Most van egy csodás , lányom , lakásom, munkám ...


----------



## gu2leva (2012 Szeptember 21)

Csak az egészségem , ment rá , arra a sok idegeskedésre, amit a munkahelyem okoz.


----------



## gu2leva (2012 Szeptember 21)

Váltani kellene, de hiába vagy tapasztalt, szorgalmas a munkaerőpiacon 45 évesen már nem kellesz.
Ez van!


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Orwell 

Az Ember az egyetlen élőlény, aki fogyaszt, anélkül, hogy termelne. Nem tud tejet adni, nem tud tojást tojni, gyönge ahhoz, hogy húzza az ekét, és nem elég gyors ahhoz, hogy meg tudja fogni a nyulat. Mégis ő az állatok ura.


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

_Olyan szövetből_. vagyunk, mint _álmaink /Shakespeare/
_


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

I'll send a letter to that girl
Asking her to be my own
But my pen is writing wrong
So I'll say it in a song (Green Day)


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Today is gonna be the day
That they're gonna throw it back to you
By now you should've somehow
Realized what you gotta do
I don't believe that anybody
Feels the way I do, about you now(Oasis)


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

I thought love was
Only true in fairy tales
Meant for someone else
But not for me
Love was out to get to me
That's the way it seems
Disappointment haunted
All my dreams (SMAsh Mouth)


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Is there anybody going to listen to my story


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

So when you're near me, darling can't you hear me
S. O. S.
The love you gave me, nothing else can save me
S. O. S.


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

If you change your mind, I'm the first in line
Honey I'm still free
Take a chance on me (Abba)


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Édes évek, hol vagytok ma már
Hova tűnt ez az álomkép
Elmúlt, vége, többé nem talál
Az idő, amikor gyerek voltam még


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Mért tűnt el hirtelen
Még néha úgy fáj nekem
Fáj, mégsem sírok én
Vissza úgysem hozza senki
Menni kell csak, menni, menni


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Édes évek hol vagytok ma már
Komolyabb szerep vár rám, új világ
Fények, árnyak, élet és halál
Ez a sors, gyere sors, igyunk pertut hát (Zorán)


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Remember those walls I built
Well, baby they're tumbling down
And they didn't even put up a fight
They didn't even make up a sound


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

A költő is ilyen, e légi princnek párja,
Kinek tréfa a nyíl s a vihar dühe szép,
De itt lenn bús rab ő, csak vad hahota várja
S megbotlik óriás két szárnyán, hogyha lép (Charle B.)
[h=3][/h]


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Nem kellenek a megálmodott álmok,
Új kínok, titkok, vágyak vizén járok,
Röpülj, hajóm,
Nem kellenek a megálmodott álmok.


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Én nem leszek a szürkék hegedőse,
Hajtson szentlélek vagy a korcsma gőze:
Röpülj, hajóm,
Én nem leszek a szürkék hegedőse.(Ady Endre)


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Csönd van. A dudva, a muhar,
A gaz lehúz, altat, befed
S egy kacagó szél suhan el
A nagy Ugar felett.(Ady)


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Valakinek a becsületét ellopni nemcsak azért legsúlyosabb, mert a becsület a legdrágább kincse mindenkinek, hanem azért is, mert azt legnehezebb visszaadni.(Jókai)


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

_Élni annyi_, mint _lassan megszületni_. SZilvási L.


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Az igazi boldogság néma, mint a harmatcsepp közepe, mint a titkos vágy, melyet nem kiált el senki. Fekete I.


----------



## Thumbelina90 (2012 Szeptember 22)

A szabadság az, ha szabadságunkban áll kimondani, hogy kettő meg kettő négy. Ha ezt megtehetjük, minden egyéb magától következik. (Orwell)


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

köszike


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

ma vasárnap van


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

holnap hétfő lesz


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

szeretem a sajtot


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

jó az idő


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

már csak 15 db kell


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

már csak 14 kell


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

csak 13


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

halad ez


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

nem soká kész


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

na megvan a fele


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

de már csak 9 kell


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

de jó lenne már ha kész lenne


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)




----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

:d


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

na még 5 kell


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

házikó*​*


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

egész jó ez az oldal


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

mindjárt kész van


----------



## hentrak (2012 Szeptember 23)

na megvan a húúúsz


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 23)

köszi ez jó!


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 23)

köszi!


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 23)

kösz Csabi!


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 23)

szerintem jó!


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 23)

köszönöm, használom!


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 23)

kösz, nagyon jók!


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 23)

nagyon jó!


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 23)

jól szól! kösz.


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 23)

ezek őrölt jók kösz.


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 23)

meghallgattam nekem tetszik!


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

Köszönöm


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

Klassz az oldal.


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## literf (2012 Szeptember 23)

hello


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## literf (2012 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## literf (2012 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## literf (2012 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

már csak tíz kell!


----------



## literf (2012 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## literf (2012 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## literf (2012 Szeptember 23)

20


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## zweite (2012 Szeptember 23)

Óriási ))


----------



## zweite (2012 Szeptember 23)

Nem igazán vágom még a működést, de majd csak belejövök.


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## zweite (2012 Szeptember 23)

tíz! azaz ten, azaz zehn, vagy akár gyeszety


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

7


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

5


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

4


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

és az utolsó


----------



## raven78 (2012 Szeptember 23)

ez meg a ráadás!


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

4


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

5


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

7


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

10


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## Ader21 (2012 Szeptember 23)

s 20....


----------



## Viv9 (2012 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## Viv9 (2012 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## Viv9 (2012 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## Viv9 (2012 Szeptember 23)

4


----------



## fityfiritty (2012 Szeptember 23)

Ez hozzászólás?


----------



## fityfiritty (2012 Szeptember 23)

Úgy tűnik igen


----------



## fityfiritty (2012 Szeptember 23)

Játék a szavakkal


----------



## fityfiritty (2012 Szeptember 23)

A szavakért


----------



## fityfiritty (2012 Szeptember 23)

20 másodpercenként


----------



## fityfiritty (2012 Szeptember 23)

Tetszik


----------



## fityfiritty (2012 Szeptember 23)

Nem lehet csak úgy


----------



## fityfiritty (2012 Szeptember 23)

pikk-pakk


----------



## fityfiritty (2012 Szeptember 23)

lezavarni a dolgokat.


----------



## Tomendo (2012 Szeptember 23)

Ez a legjobb topik !! Hi hikiss


----------



## Tomendo (2012 Szeptember 24)

Nyertem a vaterán !


----------



## Tomendo (2012 Szeptember 24)

Úgyhogy most jó a kedvem !


----------



## Tomendo (2012 Szeptember 24)

Madarat lehetne fogatni velem


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

A dohányzás nagyon káros az egészségre. és a többiek számára büdös.


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

Szépen süt a nap.


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

Ha kisbabát szeretnél


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

már a teherbeesés előőtt


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

szedjél magzatvédő vitamint!


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

Rágjál


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

xylittel édesített rágógumit!


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

A tenger csodaszép.


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

Csöng a telefon.


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

Sárgulnak a levelek.


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

Levelem érkezett


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

virág


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

Itt nem lehet


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

reklámozni!


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

Majd csak kigyűlik


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

Már nem


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

lehet sok hátra.


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

A nevetés


----------



## avali (2012 Szeptember 24)

gyógyít.


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

szépen


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

a segítséget


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

hogy gyorsan


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

megszerezhetem


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

a szükséges


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

hozzászólás-számot


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

Tényleg


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

mindenkinek


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

nagyon-nagyon


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

örülök annak,


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

hogy ilyen


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

egyszerűen lehet


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

elérni a szükséges


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

számot ahhoz,


----------



## vandusek (2012 Szeptember 24)

köszönöm


----------



## vandusek (2012 Szeptember 24)




----------



## christyna78 (2012 Szeptember 24)

Még gyúrok, és meglesz a 20!


----------



## Bernik (2012 Szeptember 25)

Köszönöm


----------



## Bernik (2012 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## Bernik (2012 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Bernik (2012 Szeptember 25)

kiss


----------



## Bernik (2012 Szeptember 25)




----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

z


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

tzu


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

tzuioo király


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

lokdnvbeiv


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

jaajjjjnnmhnhnmhnbg


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

kjcoivrfiubo


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

idreovhirhvnes


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

djwioqhfpqgh


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

cnoiwhvf


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

vneowgihsohgl


----------



## Bernik (2012 Szeptember 25)

eddig nem sikerült


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

jaj már


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

énihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

hahahahaha


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

nfeouisbnbdr


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

cmrieohgioguho


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

nrieughihoqowq8eqö98


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

hahah már 16


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

vuzgfkjklbnliu


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Köszönöm a fórumon való részvétel lehetőségét


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Nem véletlen, hogy ilyen sokan használják az oldalatokat...


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Szeretek a közösség részévé válni...


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

ez tök jó


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Nagyon sok jó témát találtam nálatok


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Kanada a világ egyik legszebb országa


----------



## nkatalin (2012 Szeptember 25)

vjneoihrpahgpq


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Több barátom is részt fog venni a fórum oldalakon


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Az oldal informatív és sok érdekességet tartalmaz


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Számos ismerőst remélek a belépéstől


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Fogom ajánlani másoknak is a lehetőséget


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Több bejegyzést érdemes írni


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Több helyről is ajánlották a fórumot


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Gondolkodom , mit kérdezzek, vessek fel


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Ebéd után elég nehéz fogalmazni


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Valóban nehéz megvárni a 20 másodpercet


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Már lassan sikerül befejeznem amit elkezdtem


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Vajon hány tagja van az oldalnak


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Sokan gondolkodnak hasonlóan mint én


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

A megválaszolatlan kérdéseket nem szeretem, viszont szívesen segítek


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Remélem sikerült megszereznem a részvételhez a jogosultságot 48 óra múlva


----------



## idede (2012 Szeptember 25)

Éppen ezt szerettem volna


----------



## Bernik (2012 Szeptember 25)

kösz


----------



## Bernik (2012 Szeptember 25)




----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

szia. megpróbálok tagga válni


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

ugy olvastam 20 hozzászólásra van szükség


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

egy ismerősöm ajánlotta az oldalt


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

remélem tényleg sikerül


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

tagga válni


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

kiváncs vagyok


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

lemaradt az i


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

sikerül e letölteni


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

a fiamnak


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

fejlesztő anyagokat


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

illetve tarsasokat


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

jó lesz


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

és nem oly költséges


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

ha megvan a 20


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

várni kell


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

2napot


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

48 órát


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)




----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

már csak pár db


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

aztán várás


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

kössz a lehetőséget


----------



## szitasgabi (2012 Szeptember 25)

szia


----------



## Gurby (2012 Szeptember 26)

Köszönöm


----------



## Gurby (2012 Szeptember 26)

Így azért gyorsabb


----------



## Gurby (2012 Szeptember 26)

mint


----------



## Gurby (2012 Szeptember 26)

:d


----------



## Gurby (2012 Szeptember 26)

abc


----------



## Gurby (2012 Szeptember 26)

def


----------



## Gurby (2012 Szeptember 26)

ghi


----------



## Gurby (2012 Szeptember 26)

utolsó


----------



## Gurby (2012 Szeptember 26)

vagy mégsem


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)




----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## Eszti1974 (2012 Szeptember 27)

hálás köszönet


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## Eszti1974 (2012 Szeptember 27)

aaa


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## Eszti1974 (2012 Szeptember 27)

ss


----------



## szalacore (2012 Szeptember 27)

1


----------



## Eszti1974 (2012 Szeptember 27)




----------



## Eszti1974 (2012 Szeptember 27)

k


----------



## Eszti1974 (2012 Szeptember 27)

jó ötlet


----------



## hdgp (2012 Szeptember 27)

szerintem is


----------



## bellabella (2012 Szeptember 27)

59


----------



## bellabella (2012 Szeptember 27)

hm


----------



## bellabella (2012 Szeptember 27)

hmhmhm


----------



## bellabella (2012 Szeptember 27)

hmwwerz


----------



## bellabella (2012 Szeptember 27)

fghjzfssg


----------



## bellabella (2012 Szeptember 27)

cicamica


----------



## bellabella (2012 Szeptember 27)

hihahaaa


----------



## bellabella (2012 Szeptember 27)

jippppiiii


----------



## bellabella (2012 Szeptember 27)

hipp


----------



## bellabella (2012 Szeptember 27)

hoppp


----------



## bellabella (2012 Szeptember 27)

nghk


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

*Doliz*



bellabella írta:


> nghk



Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt a fórumot, köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Doliz írta:


> Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt a fórumot, köszönöm a segítséget.



Rendkívüli élményt nyújthatnak a leghétköznapibb dolgok is, ha a megfelelő emberek csinálják őket.


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

A valóság néha olyan filmre hasonlít, amit nincs is kedvünk megnézni.


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Az álmok - olykor - erősebbek a valóságos élet kényszereinél.


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Az álmok igazak, míg tartanak, s vajon nem álomban élünk-e mind?
Alfred Tennyson


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Az álom csupán a valóság másik arca.
Heike Hoyer


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

A csoda az, ami lehetetlennek tűnik, de mégis megtörténik.


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 27)

köszi jól szól.


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 27)

kösz meghallgattam.


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Mindaz, ami ma valóság, azelőtt csak egy lehetetlen álom részét képezte.
William Blake


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Nyisd ki jól a szemed, nehogy mások nyissák ki.


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 27)

kösz Jimmy a kedvencem.


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

A kor-szerűség nem a korral való föltétlen azonosulást jelenti; benne-gyökerezést jelent, de nem gazsulálást.
Esterházy Péter


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Aki történelmet olvas, mindig a sorok közt olvasson.
Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 27)

ok! kösz.


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Az ember csak akkor döbben a világra, ha rákényszerül.


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Az egész világ egy rejtvény, és semmi szükség arra, hogy kutassuk az értelmét.
Dan Millman


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 27)

kösz.


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 27)

jó. köszönöm.


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Ha mindent a logika törvényei szerint ítélünk meg, az a világról való abszurd következtetésekre vezethet.
Richard David Precht


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

A világnak sajnos egyetlen döntő részlete elég, hogy az egész világ kibírhatatlan legyen.
Krasznahorkai László


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

A világ nagy ajándék. Úgy kell elfogadni, ahogy adja magát: teljességében.
Márai Sándor


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Mindaz, ami ma valóság, azelőtt csak egy lehetetlen álom részét képezte.
William Blake


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

A világnak fogai vannak, és beléd marhat, amikor csak akar.
Stephen King


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Világ egyedül nincsen, csak azzal együtt, aki szemléli.
Ottlik Géza


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

A világ egyik legnagyobb baja, hogy az emberek túl komolyan veszik magukat.
Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

A világ olyan körülötted, amilyenné magad alakítod.
Szepes Mária


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Isten háta mögött találjuk meg a reményt - a mindig megújuló, romlatlan és könyörtelen természetben.
John Muir


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

Ha a nap lenyugszik, semmiféle gyertya nem helyettesítheti.
George R. R. Martin


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

A természet oly gazdag leleményességgel bonyolítja életünket, hogy mindig meg fog bennünket hökkenteni!
Gabriel Chevallier


----------



## Doliz (2012 Szeptember 27)

A természet sohasem gondolkodik előre. Öntörvényű ritmusában egyszerűen csak visszatarthatatlanul halad.
Susan Barker


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

1


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

15:cici:


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## devladevladevla (2012 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 1


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 4


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 5


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 6


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 7


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 8


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 9


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 10


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 11


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 12


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 13


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 14


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 15


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 16


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 17


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 18


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 19


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 20


----------



## Kockashas (2012 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászólás 21


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

ez


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

a


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

topik kicsit fura


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

nem nagyon tudom mit kellene írni


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

de mindenesetre


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

örülök hogy itt lehetek, mert nagyon tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

egyébként magammal beszélgetek úgy látom


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

de végülis nem baj, legalábbis amíg nem hasad ketté a személyiségem


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

leteh, hogy mostantól úgy kellene csinálni, mintha ketten lennék


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

1


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

2122232425262728293031323334353637383940


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

4142434445464748495051525354555657585960


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

6162636465666768697071727374757677787980


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

81828384858687888990919293949596979899100


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

99989796959493929190898887868584838281807978777675747372717069686766656463626160595857565554535251


----------



## fulopzso (2012 Szeptember 28)

5049484746454443424140393837363534333231302928272625242322212019181716151413121110987654321


----------



## ica301 (2012 Szeptember 28)

virita írta:


> A melletted elfolyó vízből csak az a Tied, amit kimerítesz,
> A lefolyt évekből, csak az, amit felhasználtál.[/QUOT
> 
> Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## ica301 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Ajánlom iskolába készülőknek és 1. osztályosoknak. Megtanítja az ábc betűire és a helyes kiejtésre


----------



## Reni-76 (2012 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Reni-76 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Itt épp a Kőszegi szüretre készülünk ezen a hétvégén rendezik. Csodálatos őszi idő van.


----------



## ica301 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Engemet is érdekelnek az interaktív táblás feladatok.


----------



## ica301 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Ma van szeptember 28.-a


----------



## ica301 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Könnyedén lehet vele tanulni.


----------



## ica301 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Várják a gyerekek az ajándékot


----------



## ica301 (2012 Szeptember 28)

1.


----------



## ica301 (2012 Szeptember 28)

2.


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Különös éjszaka,
Az ablakot kitártam.
A hold halvány virág,
Kutya vonít az árnyban.


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Ma péntek van


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

3


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

20120928


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Én addig állok álmon omladékán,
Magányom dombján, s nézem hallgatag, 
Hogy a napóra árnya mint halad.


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Forgó szerencsék és forgó planéták 
Táncolnak ott fenn, és elmúlnak itt lenn, 
De élsz és vársz örök szerelmem, Isten!


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

77


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Az ősz teríti dús, rőt szőnyegét
A nyár halott vállára csöndesen.
Én kedvesem, én hűtlen kedvesem,
Te hallod-e a hervadás neszét?


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Hajadnak bársonyát zilálja-e 
Az elmúlásnak dúdoló szele, 
És a halál hűvös lehellete 
Az ajkad bíborát csókolja-e?


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Vagy rajtad nem fog a szörnyű varázs, 
Mely minden szépség átka erre lenn,
S megvéd minden rontástól énekem,
Ez örök vágyból szőtt tündérpalást?


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

23456


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

18:36


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Az évek jöttek, mentek, elmaradtál
Emlékeimből lassan, elfakult


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

14


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

elfakult 
arcképed a szivemben, elmosódott
A vállaidnak íve,


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

...elsuhant 
A hangod, és én nem mentem utánad
Az élet egyre mélyebb erdejében.


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Ma már nyugodtan ejtem a neved ki,


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Ma már nem reszketek tekintetedre, 
Ma már tudom, hogy egy voltál a sokból,


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Hogy ifjuság bolondság, ó, de mégis, 
Ne hidd, szivem, hogy ez hiába volt,
És hogy egészen elmúlt, ó, ne hidd!


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Mert benne élsz te minden félrecsúszott 
Nyakkendőmben és elvétett szavamban


----------



## Ani1976 (2012 Szeptember 28)

123456


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

sziasztok


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

“A házasság nem verseny – sosem kell feljegyezni az állást. Isten azért rakott minket egy csapatba, hogy közösen győzzünk.” (*Herbert és Zelmyra Fisher*)


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.” (


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

“Teljes munkaidős anyának lenni a legjobban fizetett állás… hiszen a fizetség tiszta szeretet


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

3


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

1


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

Egy barát mindig ott van a bajban - és sosem jön azzal, hogy "én megmondtam előre!"


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

barátok jelentik a hidat a külvilág felé. Az ő szemükkel is látunk, nemcsak a magunkéval.


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

Okos vagy, ha csak a felét hiszed el annak, amit hallasz. Zseniális, ha tudod, melyik felét.


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

21


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

Palacsinta


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

alma


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## Jadim (2012 Szeptember 29)

20


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

21


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

22


----------



## Moncsi79 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Itt vagyok


----------



## Moncsi79 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Még mindig


----------



## Moncsi79 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Nem megyek sehová


----------



## Moncsi79 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Lassan elérem a 20-at


----------



## Moncsi79 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Már csak 5 van hátra


----------



## Moncsi79 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Már csak 4


----------



## Moncsi79 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Már csak 3


----------



## Moncsi79 (2012 Szeptember 30)




----------



## Moncsi79 (2012 Szeptember 30)

:2:


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

igen köszönöm jók


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

meghallgatom!


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

A bolond remény tetszik. köszi


----------



## művészúr76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

kösz, tudom használni!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

Kellemes és hasznos ez az oldal!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

sok sikert mindenkinek!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

Szerencsét és bőséget!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

Áldást és békességet kívánok!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

Reményben testesül meg a hit!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

Adok és kapok!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

Az elme nem én vagyok!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

A teremtő tökéletes képe jeleneik meg bennem!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

Csak a jelen számít mert itt tudok alkotni!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

Létezésem teljessége :gondolatimmal érzéseimmel tetteimmel azonos!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

teljesen egészséges vagyok létezésem teljességében!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

a kérdés te vagy a válasz úgy szintén!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

mindennek oka van!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

ha valami sokszor ismétlődik életedben,akkor ott blokkok vannak!és meg oldásra várnak!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

ha el gyengülsz:kérlek bocsáss meg magadnak!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

A feltétel nélküli szeretet az elfogadáson alapul.


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

az vagy aki csak lenni akarsz.


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

a legnagyobb gát a félelem.csak az egészben tudsz ki teljesülni.


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

az egyetlen út a teljesség az egység!


----------



## patrikpetra (2012 Szeptember 30)

Bízom az életben és a fényben!


----------



## ti1229 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Köszi szépen.


----------



## ti1229 (2012 Szeptember 30)




----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Csibra Orsolya: Sóhaj
Merengve nézem szemed,
lelkem csendben megremeg,​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

sóhajom tovaszáll,
senki el nem érhet.​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Ha hozzám szólsz, fordulok,
karod is felém nyújtod,​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

sóhajom tovaszáll,
lelkemet ringatod.​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Táncolok, már te nézed,
hosszú karívem remeg,​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

sóhajom tovaszáll,
fürdet tekinteted...​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Orosz Andrea: Édes Álom
Álmomban a mennyben jártam
találkoztam veled.
Némán álltam reményt vesztve,
arcomon sós
könnycsepp pergett.​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Nem beszéltél, mellém léptél
gyengéd kezed
vállamhoz ért,
tengerkék szemed
ragyogott,
incselkedett a mosolyod.​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Derekamat körbefontad,
forró testem
hozzád forradt,
csókot leheltél ajkamra,
édes ízűt,
mint a manna.
Hajam lágyan érintetted,
kócos tincsem
kinevetve.​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Ölbe vettél felemeltél,
erős karodban
forgattál,
angyaloknak így üzentél,
hozzanak még vissza hozzád.​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Égi zene távolból szól,
liliom illata ébreszt,
felriadtam szép álomból,
mégis boldogságot érzek.​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Szabó Rita: Óhaj
Zuhanó csillagom,
mondd el az Éjnek,
kicsi szívem még
vajon mit remélhet?​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Áruld el, kérlek,
talán a Holdnak,
botor szerelmem
vajon valóra válhat?​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Akiről álmodom,
álmodik-e rólam?
Keze kezemet fogja majd?
Arcom arcába olvad?​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Esthajnalcsillagom,
kérlek, áruld el, vajon
vadító érzések
átokhálójából
mikor szabadulhatok?​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

​Mikola László: Szökés
Rám ragyogott egy csillag, nem tudom, miért,
Bár sejtem, sőt, már azt is, hogy kié.
A tiéd az, kincsem, biztos vagyok benne,
Megszöktetnélek, ha az megfelelne.​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Róth Lajos: Esti képzelet
Messze száll a képzelet,
álmunk nagy tengerén.
Tedd fel hát a két kezed,
hadd repítsen a szél.​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Kéklő és sima víztükör,
a vízben színes halak.
Lassú hullámverés mögött
nyugszik le a nap.​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Amott cetek ugrándoznak,
szerelmes vadak.
Ha mulattak, lebuknak,
s mélyen alszanak.​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Hirtelen jött a sötét,
álmunk tengerén.
Lesütötte táskás szemét,
elfáradt szegény.​


----------



## j_uccc (2012 Szeptember 30)

Megyek én is most aludni,
de egyet kérhetek?
Holnap ugye találkozom,
ugyanitt veled?​


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

Egy autó beborul az árokba. Arra jön egy másik autó kinek vezetője megkérdi az árokparton üldögélő károsultat: -Baj van? -Á,dehogy,-feleli-csak felboritottam,hogy megnézzem,jól forognak-e a kerekek.


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

Házsártos feleség igy szól a férjéhez veszekedés közben: -Megvert engem veled az Isten,inkább mentem volna az ördöghöz feleségül! -Erre még csak ne is gondolj drágám-szól a férj-közeli rokonok közt tilos a házasság.


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

Miért van a szőke nő monitorján cipőnyom? - Mert megpróbált belépni az internetre.


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

-Nézd már te asszony!!!-mondja a székely a feleségének.-Nézz ki az ablakon,egy ló van az udvarunkon! -Az nem is ló,hanem tehén te!-mondja a felesége. - Nem a tükörben te,én az ablakot mondtam!


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

-Asszony,cseréljünk pozitúrát.-Rendben.Akkor ma te mosogatsz,én pedig heverészek a kanapén,és vakarom a seggemet!


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

-Drágám hol van a tea? -Jaj,ti férfiak soha semmit nem tudtok megtalálni.A tea a gyógyszeres fiókban van egy kakaósdobozban,amire az van ráírva,hogy só.


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

Székely parasztbácsi telefonál a rádió kívánságműsorába - Találtam egy pénztárcát, benne van 30.000 forint, 500 dollár és 30.000 euró. - mondja a bácsika. - Ez igen gratulálok, más nincs benne? - De egy névjegykártya, valami Kovács. Na, ennek a Kovácsnak szeretnék küldeni egy számot.


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

A hentesnek fél órával zárás előtt már csak egy csirkéje maradt, és nagyon meg akar szabadulni tőle. Jön is egy vevő, aki pont egész csirkét kér. A hentes feldobja a mérlegre. - Uram, ez pont 1 kiló 20 deka. - Kicsit nagyobb nincs véletlenül? - kérdezi az ürge. Hentes visszafordul, tesz-vesz, majd feldobja ugyanazt a csirkét a mérlegre, mintha egy másik lenne. - 1 kiló 70. Megfelel? - Szuper, elviszem mind a kettőt!


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

Szülés után 
Szülészeten a nővér kérdezi szülés után a kismamát - Asszonyom, beengedhetem az apukát? - Isten ments! Mindjárt itt a férjem!


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

- Felesége van? - Igem, már tíz éve. - Gyerekek? - Van, kettő is. - Állatok? - Nem, szerencsére tök kultúráltak.


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

Egy rendőr megszólit egy bájait áruló hölgyet.-Maga meg mit csinál itt?-Szobrozok.-Az más,művészkedni azt lehet.


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

- Ki kellene már kapcsolódnom! - szólal meg a melltartó. - Ez eszedbe se jusson, mert tegnap is miattad toltak le! - szól rá a bugyi.


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

Apu, mért szalad a nagymama cikkcakkban? Ne pofázz fiam hanem adogasd gyorsabban a töltényt!!!


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

2 giliszta megy az úton,meglátnak 1 tál spagettit.Az egyik giliszta lelkesen megszólal:-Gyere,komám,tömegszex!


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

Szórakozóhelyen szöszi csajszi foghegyről mondja a pultosnak:-Helósziókaa,aggyá má valami rostosat! -Bútorlap jó lesz?


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

-Képzeld,anya,a béka kimondja a nevem,ha összenyomom a hasát! -Jól van,Björk,eredj játszani!


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

- Nagymama! A nagypapának igaza volt, hogy ne menjek sztriptízbárba, mert olyan látok, amit nem volna szabad. - Miért, mit láttál? - A nagypapát.


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

Bemegy a törzsfőnökhöz egy indián és megkérdezi tőle, hogy hogyan kapják a nevüket. Azt mondja neki a törzsfőnök -Amikor megszülettek kimegyek a sátorból és amit először meglátok azt a nevet kapjátok pl: Zuhanó Sas, Ülő Bika, de miért kérdezed ezt Kétkutyabaszik?


----------



## Croa (2012 Szeptember 30)

Két Thaiföldről jött barát beszélget - Hallottál már az új thaimasszázs-szalonról? Remek hely! Autóval jönnek érted, étellel-itallal kínálnak, néhány óra múlva újra hazaszállítanak, és még tízezer forintot is kapsz. - Hihetetlen, egyszerűen hihetetlen! Te már voltál ott? - Én nem. De a feleségem igen...


----------



## Vica67 (2012 Szeptember 30)




----------



## Vica67 (2012 Szeptember 30)

14


----------



## Vica67 (2012 Szeptember 30)

A á b c


----------



## Vica67 (2012 Szeptember 30)

e é f g


----------



## Vica67 (2012 Szeptember 30)

gy h i :55:í


----------



## Vica67 (2012 Szeptember 30)

j k l m


----------



## Vica67 (2012 Szeptember 30)

n ny o ó


----------



## Vica67 (2012 Szeptember 30)

ö ő p q


----------



## Vica67 (2012 Szeptember 30)

r s sz:wink: és már csak 1


----------



## Vica67 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Ez pedig az utolsó!!!


----------



## Billinger (2012 Október 2)

köszi


----------



## elvira39 (2012 Október 2)

sziasztok!


----------



## elvira39 (2012 Október 2)

mától én itt vagyok


----------



## elvira39 (2012 Október 2)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## elvira39 (2012 Október 2)

de sok van még hátra


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

Ez az első hozzászólásom!


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

2.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

3.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

4.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

5.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

6.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

7.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

8.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

9.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

10.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

11.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

12.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

13.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

14.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

15.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

16.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

17.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

18.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

19.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

Utolsó.


----------



## chevroletlumina (2012 Október 2)

+1


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

1


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

2


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

3


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

4


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

5


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

6


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

7


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

8


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

9


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

10


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

11


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

12


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

13


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

14


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

15


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

16


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

17


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

18


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

19


----------



## ergyu (2012 Október 2)

20


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

1


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

2


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

3.


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

4.


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

5.


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

6,jó


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

7.helyes


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

8,kiváló


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

9,rendes


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

10,viktorka


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

11,simon


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

12,deniel


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

13.kőnig


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

14.papillon


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

15....Sekrestyés


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

16,indiáner


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

*​17.....bakfitty*


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

18,stb.


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

19,dinamit


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

20...sejtés


----------



## Lostra (2012 Október 2)

21...pendragon


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

Köszönöm szépen az ötletet és a lehetőseget!


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

Ma három éves a lányom!!!!!!!


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

Már feldiszítettem a lakást!


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

Már nagyon várom, hogy felébredjen és felköszönthessem


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

Meglepetéskent sütöttem neki finom palacsintát


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

Este mikor hazaér az apuka is megkapja az ajandékjat!


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

Tegnap talaltam rá erre az oldalra


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

Nagyon tetszik, sok érdekesség van itt


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

Szerintem nagyon sokat fogom hasznalni


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

lassan majd felfedezem mit hogy tudok alkalmazni


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

csak sajnos lassu a gépem


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

és ez néha felbosszant


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

sajna nem tudok semmit csinalni


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

csak azt hogy türelmes vagyok


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

mostanában sokat olvasok


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

15


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

17


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

dombon törik


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

a diót


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

rajta vissza mogyorót


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

teljesitettem a 20 hozzaszoláast


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

szupi


----------



## takacseva (2012 Október 3)

meg 1x koszi


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

köszi


----------



## tveniko (2012 Október 3)

kiss


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

2. üzi..


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

3 .:55:


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

4.kiss


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

5.


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

6.


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

7 lassan meg is lesz... nagyon lassan....


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

8.


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

9.:222:


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

10:0:


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

11:00::00::00:


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

12:88:


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

13:656:


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

14:66:


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

15\\m/


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

16:44:


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

17:33:


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

18:2:


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

19:k:


----------



## chleare (2012 Október 3)

20:9: meg is vagyok!!!!


----------



## kiti84 (2012 Október 3)




----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

Köszi az infót. Sokat segített.


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

Gratulálok, én még küzdök.


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

5


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

Azért látom, bedaráltad.


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

nagyon jó, köszönöm!


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

5


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

6. kisskiss


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

talán!


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

lehet hogy jó.


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

még nem!


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

10,


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

11.


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

nagyon jó, köszönöm!


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

nagyon szívesen!


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

talán igen!


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

próbálkozom!


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

Eben guba, jó nehéz, miért kell ilyen? Érdekes


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

még van időm.


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

még 11 db


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

még 10 db, előbb túl gyors voltam. Ezt is számolja.


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

ááááá dehogy!!


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

még 9 oszt vége, ez nem ment el. újra


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

lassan vége!


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

-8


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

-7 fogy már


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

szívja a netem rendesen


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

megpróbálom!


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

-5
Tinilány az apjának
- Apa, egy srác olyat mondott, amit nem értek. Azt mondta, hogy szép a szélvédőm, gyönyörű a csomagtartóm és a futóművem, jó a kasztnim és kifogástalanok a lökhárítóim. Szerinted ez mit jelent?
- Mondd meg neki, hogy még garanciális vagy, és ha fel meri emelni a motorháztetődet, lerúgom a kipufogóját!


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

lehet így elkészül.


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

-4
Székely ember a feleségéhez:-Asszony öltözz! Megyek a kocsmába! Mire a felesége:-Na fene! Csak nem akarsz engem is vinni magaddal? A székely vigyorogva:-Dehogy viszlek,csak kikapcsolom a fütést!


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

elmondom.


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

- 3
Hárman pecáznak a csónakban, nagy a forróság, egyikük feláll, hogy sört hozzon magának a csónak végéből, megbillen, beleesik a vízbe.
- Mit tegyünk, nem jön fel! - kiált az egyik társa.
- Jobb, ha utánaugrunk, s kihúzzuk!
Egyikük beugrik, pár másodperc múlva felmerül
- Megtaláltam!
Behúzzák a csónakba.
- Te, ez nem lélegzik! Adjunk mesterséges lélegeztetést!
Épp csak elkezdik...
- Pfúúúú, nem emlékszem, hogy Hugónak ilyen büdös szájszaga lenne...
- Én sem emlékszem, hogy korcsolya lett volna a lábán.


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

ez igen!


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

biztos.


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

-2
Apa, apaaaa, játszunk fekete-fehér, igen-nemet?
-Ilyen későn?
-Igeeeeen.
-Vesztettél! Takarodj aludni


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

Nem is voltam berúgva!!
-Komolyan mondod??! A földhöz vágtad a hörcsögömet,azt kiabáltad
"Pikachu téged választalak!"
......-Bebújtál a szekrénybe és legalább egy órát kiabáltad,hogy az átjáró Narniába nem működik!
-Utána ordítottál az autómra "OPTIMUS, tudom hogy te vagy az,alakulj át!
-Majd kiengedted a medencét, hogy keresed Némót,és hazafele átöleltél egy
hajléktalant, mondva neki: "Dumbledore, te élsz?


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

és a grátisz


----------



## kisslacibacsi (2012 Október 4)

most várom a 48 órát


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 4)

egy


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 4)

kettő


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 4)

három


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 4)

hááárom


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 4)

oops 5 jön


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 4)

6os


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 4)

7es


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 4)

Eight


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 4)

NEIN helyett nine


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 4)

10!!!!!!!


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 4)

tizenegy


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 4)

tizenkettő


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

1


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

:wink:


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

:d:d


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

4


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

5


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

6


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

7


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

8


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

9


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

10


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

11


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

12


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

13


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

14


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)




----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

:55:


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

:222:


----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)




----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)




----------



## bmbm (2012 Október 4)

\\m/


----------



## Zeromoose (2012 Október 4)




----------



## csojudit (2012 Október 5)

mikor lesz már egy híján húsz?


----------



## csojudit (2012 Október 5)

talán most?


----------



## csojudit (2012 Október 5)

és igeeeeeeen


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)




----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)




----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

a


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

asd


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

hh


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

zz


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

hhgfh


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

vmn


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

hjkl


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

ag


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

vbnm


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

123


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

584697313154984613213213164897864313,131616161613135


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

:cici:


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

15


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

kiss


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

17


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

18


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

opp


----------



## bnorbi094 (2012 Október 5)

gangnam style


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

...


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

sziasztok


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

Elvesztettem zsebkendőmet
Megver anyám érte.
Megkapták a szép legények
Csókot kérnek érte.

Szabad péntek, szabad szombat 
Szabad szappanozni
Szabad az én galambomnak
Egy pár csókot adni.


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

Pál, Kata, Péter jó reggelt
Már odakünn a nap felkelt
Szól a kakasunk, az a nagy tarajú
Gyere ki a rétre kukoriku


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

0,39+2+27+31


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

Tavaszi szél vizet áraszt virágom virágom
Minden madár társat választ virágom virágom


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

lghlflfkltdkdikjjjjjjjdr


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

az ici-pici pókfi a vízköpőbe bújt ...


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

Sosem lesz meg a 20


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

giigigigigigi gággágágáááááá, ahogy a kisfiam mondaná


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

...................


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

zzz zzz zzz zzz zzz zzz


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

carl orf - carmina burana jeje


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

1


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

2


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

3


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

4


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

bzbzbzbzbzbzbzbz


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

5


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

6


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

7


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

8


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

17


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

9


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

10


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

18


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

11


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

12


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

19


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

13


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

14


----------



## Babett20 (2012 Október 5)

utolsó jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

15


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

16


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

17


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

18


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

19


----------



## tario8383 (2012 Október 5)

20


----------



## VeraLitta (2012 Október 6)




----------



## VeraLitta (2012 Október 6)




----------



## VeraLitta (2012 Október 6)

kiss


----------



## VeraLitta (2012 Október 6)

hjvjhgh


----------



## VeraLitta (2012 Október 6)

fghiéommkpőűpőolúő
lőkk


----------



## VeraLitta (2012 Október 6)

cvujhopűpléáű


----------



## VeraLitta (2012 Október 6)

mléjműooklúőű


----------



## VeraLitta (2012 Október 6)

b-hjpűéú
ű

ű.,kvb


----------



## VeraLitta (2012 Október 6)

cgjxxki


----------



## VeraLitta (2012 Október 6)

gfjsxrk


----------



## VeraLitta (2012 Október 6)

xjkdr5


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

jó topik


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

a híreken kivül máshoz nem is lehet hozzászólni


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

nem is tudtam, hogy Tóth Gabinak rózsaszín a haja


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

elég unalmas lett már ez az X-factor


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

x


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 6)

valamennyi


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

mikor


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 6)

:ddd


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 6)

asdasdasd


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

lesz


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

már


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 6)

kell már az a 20 hozzászólás :S


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

végre


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 6)

hajajajajajajjajjjjjjjjjjjjjjj cső PaSy


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

meg


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 6)

hogy vagy?


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

kösz jól és te ?


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 6)

asdasdasdasdasdasdasdasdasdadsadsadsdaasd


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 6)

én is jól vagyok köcce


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

na még írogatok egy kicsit aztán pihi


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

már csak 4 kell


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 6)

am szerintem nekem már összegyűlt


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 6)

asdasdasda


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

azért ne fogd vissza magad


----------



## TehStaTiVe (2012 Október 6)

na állandó tag vagyok


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

nekem még kettő kell


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

20


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

Köszönöm.


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

Köszi


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

segítsetek


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

még sok kell


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

hggh


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

kjhk


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

jjjj


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

khbgg


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

tre


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

zöld


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

pink


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

jó


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

még kell


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

még mindig


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

5


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

4


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

3


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

hjja


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

még 1


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

megvan


----------



## hepigoes (2012 Október 7)

jó lesz


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

még egy


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

alakul


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

Uncsi egy kicsit, meg még várjak is 20 mp-t


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

ez lesz a 14.


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

szerintem legyen inkább 100!


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

16. lesz


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

-3


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

-2


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

-1


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

kilövés!


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

és még egy a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

most már abba sem tudom hagyni...


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

köszönöm,hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

Tetszik


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

köszi.


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

szuper


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

:d:d


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

:razz:várok


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

hahó


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

szeretnék veletek lenni.


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

1


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

2


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

3


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

4


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

5


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

6


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

7


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

8


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

9


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

10


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

11


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

12


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

13


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

14


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

15


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

16


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

17


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

18


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

19


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

20


----------



## Zildiko (2012 Október 7)

biztos ami biztos


----------



## f.andrea92 (2012 Október 7)

már nekem se kell sok


----------



## f.andrea92 (2012 Október 7)

ez a 14


----------



## f.andrea92 (2012 Október 7)

15


----------



## f.andrea92 (2012 Október 7)

már nekem se kell soook


----------



## f.andrea92 (2012 Október 7)

naa már csak 3 ha igaz


----------



## f.andrea92 (2012 Október 7)

2


----------



## f.andrea92 (2012 Október 7)

máár akkor eggy jön


----------



## f.andrea92 (2012 Október 7)

ééééééés zero


----------



## f.andrea92 (2012 Október 7)

na jól van köszöntem  elvoltam itt egyedül


----------



## jagbea (2012 Október 7)

Talán már megvan a 20!!?


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

Jo ez az oldal.


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

1


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

2


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

hajra


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

9


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)




----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)




----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)




----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)




----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

na meg 10


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

9


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

8


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

20 masodperc


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

:..:


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

és..


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

mindjart


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

meg


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

van


----------



## kacso93 (2012 Október 7)

igen! Sikerült remélem


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

itt vagyok újra!


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

boldog vagyok.


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

Örülök,hogy ráakadtam,véletlenül erre az oldalra.


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

Három napja próbálok belépni.


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

Nem tudtam,hogy húsz hozzászólás kell.


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

Már sínen vagyok.


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

Sok jót hallottam erről az oldalról.


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

Szeretnék sokáig a tagja lenni.


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

Sokat tanulok a gyerekekkel.


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

Szeretek táncolni . :razz:


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

Éljen,sikerült.\\m/


----------



## edóka1976 (2012 Október 7)

kiss


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

Köszi


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

:lol:


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

:idea:


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

alakul


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

még16


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

:34:mi ez


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

:2: lila


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

Szeretek olvasni


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

Mióta létezik ez a lap?


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

Tetszik ez az oldal!!!!


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

kiss


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

:kaboom:


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

Ez a 13.


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

Sajnos esik


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

A holnapi napom hosszú lesz


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

Próbálok rájönni,hogy lehetnék állandó tag


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

Rengeteg dolog érdekelne az oldalról.


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

Már csak három


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

Kiváncsi vagyok,hogy most sikerül-e


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

Ez a 20. hozzászólásom,sikerült?


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

Tag vagy állandó tag?


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

Nem elég?


----------



## becsobo (2012 Október 7)

gyors


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

Gyors


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

*Kis*

Kis


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

Gyűjtés


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

Hozzászólásokból


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

8


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

9


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

10


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)




----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)




----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

kiss


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

:d


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

8)


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

16.


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

17. Csak tudnám hogyan kell üzenethez csatolni egy filet!


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

Türelem.:!:


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

Játék!


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

És a 20.


----------



## cskoppany (2012 Október 7)

Még nem az igazi


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 8)

1


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 8)




----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 8)

3.


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 8)

4


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 8)

5


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 8)

6


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 8)

7


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

a


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

b


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

cd


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

e


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

f


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

g


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

h


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

i


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

j


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

k


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

l


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

ly


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

m


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

n


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

ny


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

o


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

ó


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

ö


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

ő


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

p


----------



## drfincsi (2012 Október 8)

q


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

Köszönet a lehetőségért!


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

)


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

1


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

abc


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

bbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

cccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

asdf


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

sdfg


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

Itt van az ősz, itt van újra!


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

Tudja Isten, mi okból,


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

Hol tudom megnézni a hozzászólások számát?


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

Megtaláltam.


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

eligazodni.


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

Sok jó dolog van


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

grat a szerkesztőknek


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

két hozzászólás


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

a húszhoz


----------



## Edina26 (2012 Október 8)

vagy nem tudok számolni?


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

imádom a vámpírokat


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

anita blake a legkúlabb


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

abcdefghijklmonpq...


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

izmos kockahas, üres fej, te is csak kirakat bábu vagy


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 8)

Ez jó topik!


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 8)

Így gyorsan össze lehet hozni a 20-at!


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 8)

3


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 8)

00100


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 8)

5


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 8)

6


----------



## Viki98 (2012 Október 8)

Köszi!D


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

"Jól csak a szívével lát az ember, ami igazán lényeges az a szemnek láthatatlan."


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

"A szív útjai kifürkészhetetlenek..."


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

Justin Bieber forever :--:


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

Where would i be if you didn't believe?


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

Don't cry for me honey! I'll be forever for you! Just you and me and maybe the whole world


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

To be or not be...this is the question


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

She's got a story to tell...Don't kiss and tell... by Alexander Rybak


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

We are the kings and queens by 30 seconds to Mars


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

Don't cry for me Argentina- from the original movie Evita


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

Katy Perry-Firework


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

Katy Perry and Kanye West-ET


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

I'm gonna live my life no matter what we party tonight


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

Somewhere I belong


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

All around the world people want to be loved


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

As long as you love me


----------



## Moonlight88 (2012 Október 8)

Belieber now and belieber 4ever!


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 9)

8


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 9)

9


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 9)

10


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 9)

11


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 9)

12


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 9)

13


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 9)

14


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 9)

15


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 9)

1...


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 9)

17


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 9)

18


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 9)

19


----------



## zanzso (2012 Október 9)

:656:


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

1


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

2


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Három


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Négy


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Öt


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Hat


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Hét


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Nyolc


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Kilenc


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Tíz


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Tizenegy


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Tizenkettő


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Tizenhárom


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Tizennégy


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Tizenöt


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Tizenhat


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Tizenhét


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Tizennyolc


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

Húúúússsz!


----------



## AgiJovi (2012 Október 9)

+ 1 ráadás \\m/


----------



## Betonbagoly (2012 Október 9)

Köszönöm!


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

1


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

3


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

4


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

5


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

6


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

7


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

8


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

9


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

10


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

11


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

12


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

13


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

14


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

15


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

16


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

17


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

18


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

19


----------



## almaka (2012 Október 10)

20.


----------



## liny92 (2012 Október 10)

11


----------



## liny92 (2012 Október 10)

12


----------



## liny92 (2012 Október 10)

13


----------



## liny92 (2012 Október 10)

14


----------



## liny92 (2012 Október 10)

15


----------



## liny92 (2012 Október 10)

16


----------



## liny92 (2012 Október 10)

17


----------



## liny92 (2012 Október 10)

18


----------



## liny92 (2012 Október 10)

19


----------



## liny92 (2012 Október 10)

20 :ugras:


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

3


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

4


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

5


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

Hat


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

7


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

8


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

9


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

10


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

11


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

12


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

13


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

14


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

15


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

16


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

17


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

18


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

19


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

20


----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)

a


----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)

b


----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)

\\m/


----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)

:grin:


----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)




----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)




----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)

7


----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)

10


----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)

11


----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)




----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)

13


----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)




----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)




----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)




----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)

kiss


----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)




----------



## Schuszter Andi (2012 Október 10)

yeye


----------



## mannasita (2012 Október 10)

Az ember fejlődésének sem használ jobban, mint a krumpliénak, ha mindig újra meg újra ugyanabba a kiélt földbe plántálják nemzedékről nemzedékre.
Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## mannasita (2012 Október 10)

Aki kérdez, az viselje el a választ is.
George R. R. Martin


----------



## emilmester (2012 Október 11)

Köszi


----------



## emilmester (2012 Október 11)

Ez


----------



## Laca101 (2012 Október 11)

Nagy segítség, hasznos info


----------



## wanita (2012 Október 11)

Köszike


----------



## wanita (2012 Október 11)

m


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 11)

szuper


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 11)

én nem tudom,hogy hol lehet ezt látni


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 11)

ügyes vagy


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 11)

Miért


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 11)

miért?


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 11)

ok


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 11)

rendben


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 11)

Én


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 11)

csak


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 11)

annyit


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 11)

írok


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 11)

hogy


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 11)

ez


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 11)

így


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 11)

jó


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 11)

megoldásnak


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 11)

tűnik


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 11)

itt a fórumon!!


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 11)

Elég furcsa módja a 20 hozzászólás összeszedésének....


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 11)

de élni fogok vele


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 11)

22:00 műszakváltás, ide hallatszik a gyár hangja.


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 11)

Kéne menni aludni, mert reggel munka vár reám.


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 11)

Azért arra figyelek, hogy ne egy nap alatt hozzam össze a 20at mert az túl feltűnő lesz.


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 11)

10 mára, 10 holnapra


----------



## vinczem (2012 Október 11)

tghooker írta:


> Azért arra figyelek, hogy ne egy nap alatt hozzam össze a 20at mert az túl feltűnő lesz.





Igen vicces így gyűjtögetni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## vinczem (2012 Október 11)

...de én is megpróbálom.


----------



## vinczem (2012 Október 11)

Iskolai versmondó versenyre:

K. László Szilvia DÜHÖS VAGYOK Nem értem a felnőtteket. Azt hiszik, hogy minden gyerek egyfolytában elégedett, s dühös, csak egy felnőtt lehet. Pedig van, hogy apuk, anyuk leszidnak, bár nincs igazuk. Megtehetik, ők a nagyok, s csodálják, hogy dühös vagyok. Dühös vagyok, dühös vagyok, igenis, hogy dühös vagyok! Van úgy, hogy az iskolában nem sikerül, amit vártam ezt sem értik meg a nagyok, s csodálják, hogy dühös vagyok. Dühös vagyok, dühös vagyok, igenis, hogy dühös vagyok! Miért nehéz értenetek? Azért, mert az ember gyerek, még nem mindig elégedett, ezer gondja, baja lehet. Ne szidjatok, figyeljetek! Elűzöm én a mérgemet. Elűzöm én, elkergetem, messzi földre tessékelem!


----------



## Hajni1024 (2012 Október 12)

szépen lassan gyűlnek a hozzászólások


----------



## Hajni1024 (2012 Október 12)

hogy elérje az ember azt a távolinak tűnő 20-at


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 12)

Egy, kettő, három, négy a háborúból elég...


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 12)

Ma el fogom érni a 20 hozzászólást, ezt tuti!!!


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 12)

20:30 The Voice


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 12)

Addig a jó kis Shield megy a laposon....


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 12)

Harmadik évad kilencedik rész...


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 12)

Közben bontok egy jó kis Kozelt...


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 12)

\\m/


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 12)

Kozel


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 12)

Nézd a csajt
Remekül ring,
Nem lehet mindenki
Martin Luther King.
(Julian Bond)


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

sziasztok


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

nap


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

jó


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

mi legyen


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

virág


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 12)

Húsz óra, Fábri Zoltán filmje


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

anya


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

gyerek


----------



## tghooker (2012 Október 12)

21


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

lányok


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

hiba


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

fiúk


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

anett tomi


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

anya apa


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

mikkamakka


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

Orsi Viru


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

tapéta


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

családfa


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

torna


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

nyafi


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

betűk


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

vicc


----------



## vaczpeterne (2012 Október 12)

ötlet:idea:


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

sziasztok


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

én


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

is


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

élek


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

ezzel


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

a


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

lehetöséggel


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)




----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

süti


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

ibolya


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

ananász


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

szilva


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

asztal


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

labirinus


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

sakál


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

lúd


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

diktafon


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

nemez


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

zetor


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

robogó


----------



## kada76 (2012 Október 13)

óriás


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

1


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

2


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

3


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

4


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

5


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

6


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

7


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

8


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

9


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

10


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

11


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

12


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

13


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

14


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

A


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

B


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

C


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

D


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

E


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

F


----------



## lylla1989 (2012 Október 13)

G


----------



## Megabi (2012 Október 13)

*Dsida Jenő: Sírfelirat 
Megtettem mindent, amit megtehette**m, 
Kinek tartoztam, mindent megfizette**m.
Elengedem mindenki tartozását**,
felejtsd el arcom romló földi mását.*​


----------



## Megabi (2012 Október 13)

*Dsida Jenő: Sírfelirat 
Megtettem mindent, amit megtehette**m, 
Kinek tartoztam, mindent megfizette**m.
Elengedem mindenki tartozását**,
felejtsd el arcom romló földi mását.*​


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*Ha magunkhoz veszünk egy éhező kutyát és enni adunk neki, akkor soha nem fog megharapni. Ez a különbség a kutya és az ember között.
Mark Twain *_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*A macska, ha egyszer ráült a forró kályhalapra, soha többé nem fog forró kályhalapra ülni. De hideg kályhalapra sem.
Mark Twain 
*_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*Ha magunkhoz veszünk egy éhező kutyát és enni adunk neki, akkor soha nem fog megharapni. Ez a különbség a kutya és az ember között.
Mark Twain *_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*A boldogság emléke már nem boldogság, de a fájdalom emléke még fájdalom.
Byron *_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*Csalódni kell, hogy boldogok lehessünk,
Gyűlölni tudni, hogy újból szeressünk
Kölcsey Ferenc *_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*Legszebb emlék a szeretet, melyet mások szívében hagyunk magunk után.
Cicero *_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*Nincs öregebb annál, mint akiben kihunyt a lelkesedés lángja.
Henry David Thoreau 
*_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*A világ tele van készséges emberekkel. Az egyik fele kész dolgozni, a másik fele kész hagyni őket dolgozni.
Robert Frost*_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*Nincs nagyobb veszedelem, mint abbahagyni a munkát; leszokik róla az ember. Leszokni róla könnyű, újra megszokni nehéz.
Victor Hugo *_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*Ha minden szabályt betartasz, minden jóból kimaradsz.
Katharine Hepburn *_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*A más szabadságát tiszteli, aki szabad akar lenni.
Kazinczy Ferenc *_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*Most pedig, Harry, lépjünk ki az éjbe, s kövessük léha csábítónk, a kaland hívó szavát!
Joanne Kathleen Rowling 

Ez volt a huszadik! *_


----------



## Jadegirl (2012 Október 13)




----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

1


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

2


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

3


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

4


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

5


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

6


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

7


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

8


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

9


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

10


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

11


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

12


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

13


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

14


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

15


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

16


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

17


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

18


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

19


----------



## yael79 (2012 Október 14)

20


----------



## vacak12a (2012 Október 14)

Köszönjük a segítséget!


----------



## ferrarif50 (2012 Október 14)

1


----------



## ferrarif50 (2012 Október 14)

2


----------



## Betandi (2012 Október 14)

Gyűlik, gyűlik...


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Én ma regisztráltam és sok fejtörést okozott, hogy mit és hova írjak, ezért köszi.


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Még nehezen igazodom el.


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

A hetedik után jön a nyolcadik, de mikor lesz már húsz?


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Sok jót hallottam erről a honlapról


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Remélem még sok örömöt fog jelenteni az új ebook


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Lehet, hogy nem jó helyen írom ezeket?


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Az új tagokhoz remélem türelem jár!


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

hhhhhiuuuuu


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Mindenkinek ilyen problémát okoz a húsz hozzászólás?


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)




----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Fáradok, de remélem megtalálom amit keresek és az lesz a kárpótlás


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Van ennek valami értelme?


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Szerintem nincs, mert menet közben lehet majd megtanulni és bármihez hozzászólni.


----------



## picikozma (2012 Október 14)

Sajnos már nem tudtam követni hanyadiknál tartok.


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

húsz hozzászólás nem nagy gond, de 20 alkalommal teleoffolni egy topicot . Megyek én is gyűjtöm a hozzászólásaimat.


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

sziasztok fiúk, lányok...


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

Csak szuperlatívuszokban lehet beszélni az oldalról.


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

Annyi téma van itt az oldalon, hogy sosem ér a végére az ember, ha mindent el akarna olvasni.


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

ez a türelmi idő...48 óra, büntetés?


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

lassan jön a 10 hozzászólásom . megyek megünnepelem. :4:


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

:ugras::4: 10 hozzászólás.


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

Lehet, hogy holnapra is hagynom kéne...:!:


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

:..:Kicsit hülyén érzem magam, hogy pedálozok a 20. hozzászólásért.


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

Lassan de biztosan haladok a cél felé .


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

Na úgy látom sehol egy segítség, hogy legalább beszélgessek valami értelmes témáról. :-?


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

15.


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

Öreg koromban tuti röhögni fogok azon, hogy mit pedáloztam itt a 20. hozzászólásért. :0:


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

Egyre jobb vagyok...:88:


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

Na holnap hétfő...indul a nagy hajtás... én meg alig várom a pénteket.


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

Küldök a lányoknak :55::11:://:


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

Küldök a fiúknak: :34::222:


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

:66: ez a 21. hozzászólásom... Hurrááááááááááá.


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

Már kevesebb mint 48 óra van hátra a türelmi időmből.


----------



## Hangoca (2012 Október 14)

Nagy bátorság kell ahhoz, hogy egy ember fenntartás nélkül engedje szeretni magát. Bátorság, csaknem hősiesség. A legtöbb ember nem tud szeretetet adni és kapni, mert gyáva és hiú, fél a bukástól. Szégyelli, hogy odaadja, s még sokkal inkább szégyelli, hogy kiadja magát a másiknak, elárulja titkát. Azt a szomorú, emberi titkot, hogy szüksége van gyengédségre, nem tud meglenni nélküle.


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Ez az egyik legjobb tartalmú oldal a neten!


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Köszi érte mindenkinek!


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Ez a rengeteg tudás ami itt fent van nagyszerű!


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Szívesen elmennék egyszer Kanadába Én is!


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Kalifornia már megvolt!


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Imádom!


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

ebook a tábla gépemre nagyon sok van itt!


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Szinte minden érdekel ami tudás!


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Mert a tudás hatalom!


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

A tudás=biztonság.


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Tetszik a közösség is!


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Life is too short for boring...


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

"There was a master came upon the Holly Land..."


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)




----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Itt reggel 7 van.


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Most el kell mennem.


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

1 óra múlva folytatom


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

És még egyszer köszönöm, hogy létrehoztátok az oldalt!


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Hajózz az élet tengerén...


----------



## sollika (2012 Október 15)

Egy tapasztalt "kormányossal" persze könnyebb


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 15)

te


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 15)

ok


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 15)

endben


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 15)

jó


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 15)

ol lehet ezt számolni?


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 15)

miért


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 15)

hol lehet ezt számolni?


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 15)

5


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 15)

igaz


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 15)

ok


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 15)

még kettő kell


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 15)

1


----------



## Megabi (2012 Október 15)

köszönöm! Jó lenne minél előbb teljes jogú tagnak lenni!


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

1


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

2


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

Nem egyszerű, de megy.


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

3


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

5


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

6


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

Haladok.


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

Ha ezzel készen vagyok, el kell kezdenem végre a szappanokat főzni.


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

9


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

jfkdsjfsajklfjs


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

ajfdfufjwaermkcu9f


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

12


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

Mit is írhatnék még?


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

Szép Napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

Ez már több, mint a fele.


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

Még 5.


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

Már megkezdődött a visszaszámlálás.


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

18


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

Na még 1.


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

20!!!!!


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

Ha lehet minél előbb kell a 20.


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

20...19...


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

Go!Go go go....


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

Na még pár és Ok!


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

Lassan Happy End?


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

nA VISSZATÉRTEM, HOGY MINÉL ELŐBB...


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

eight


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

oh yes 9.


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

Itt a félidő!!!


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

mindegy=11.


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

két tucat...


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

szerencs számom:13


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

márcsak egy 7


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

5-let(t)


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

neked 4 you?


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

itt a trio


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

duo már a cél előtt


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

The End, No:1:656:


----------



## jfk (2012 Október 15)

Most már ok?


----------



## Viragocs (2012 Október 15)

három


----------



## cotedivoire (2012 Október 15)

egy


----------



## cotedivoire (2012 Október 15)

kettő


----------



## cotedivoire (2012 Október 15)

három


----------



## cotedivoire (2012 Október 15)

négy


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 15)

1


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 15)

2


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 15)

3


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 15)

4


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 15)

5


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 15)

6


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 15)

7


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 15)

8


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 15)

9


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 15)

10


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

huhh végre megvan a játszótér fórum


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

jeeeh


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

mindjárt 20


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

yupp


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

*-*

9 mindjárt


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

10 és kész


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

11


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

12


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

13


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

*-*

hamarosan megleszek és hozzáférek a titkos tudás tárházához


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

ohh 15-nél vagyok


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

a fellegekbe...és tovább


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

*f*

yuppi, mindjárt megvan


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

*-*

18 máer


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

*19 megvan*

19 és


----------



## decoryah (2012 Október 15)

20, igen igen igen


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 16)

11


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 16)

12


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 16)

13


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 16)

14


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 16)

15


----------



## joomlaaa (2012 Október 16)

16


----------



## pompelmo (2012 Október 16)

köszönet


----------



## pompelmo (2012 Október 16)

14


----------



## pompelmo (2012 Október 16)

15


----------



## pompelmo (2012 Október 16)




----------



## Alosro (2012 Október 16)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## Alosro (2012 Október 16)

))


----------



## Alosro (2012 Október 16)




----------



## Alosro (2012 Október 16)

2


----------



## Alosro (2012 Október 16)

3


----------



## Alosro (2012 Október 16)

4


----------



## Alosro (2012 Október 16)

5


----------



## Alosro (2012 Október 16)

6


----------



## Alosro (2012 Október 16)

7


----------



## Alosro (2012 Október 16)

8


----------



## Alosro (2012 Október 16)

9


----------



## Alosro (2012 Október 16)

10


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

Akkor ez lesz az első üzenetem


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

Ha jól látom az első a második volt


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

Negyedik.


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

Ötödik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

Hatodik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

Hetedik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

Nyolcadik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

kilencedik és most várok 8 másodpercet.....


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

Tizedik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

tizenegyedik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

Tizenkettedik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

Tizenharmadik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

tizennegyedik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

Tizenötödik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

tizenhatodik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

tizenhetedik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## cinix (2012 Október 16)

Végre huszadik


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Alma


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Körte


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Szőlő


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Barack


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Édes nagyik.


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Biobolt


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Üveg.


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Tejszínhab


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Most érik a szőlő.


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Minek kell ezt csinálni?


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Ez nem logikus.


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

És nagyon kimerítő.


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Ez nagyon jó szórakozás.


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Beszélgetek magamban.


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Holnap szerda lesz.


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Nem szeretem a reklámokat.


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Már nincs sok!!!!!!!


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Még 3.


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Még 2


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

Utolsó!!!!!


----------



## cserildy (2012 Október 16)

És egy ráadás.


----------



## MAGIKA007 (2012 Október 16)

köszi


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

afsddgss


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

Sziasztok!

KÖSZÖNÖM A LEHETŐSÉGET!!


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

"Jól csak a szivével lát az ember, ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan."


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

Rengeteg hasznos dolog van itt.


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

Köszönet mindenkinek!


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

Itt lehet tapasztalni a segítőkészséget!


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)




----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

Mondhat bárki bármit, ha nem érzed, és nem tapasztaltad, úgysem hiszed el.


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

Márványra nehezebb írni, mint homokra, de ott aztán meg is marad sokáig.


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

Egy bölcs mondás egy balga ember számára, olyan mint egy latin mondat történelem órán: sejtjük, hogy mit akar jelenteni, de el sohasem ismerjük.


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

A szavak mást is jelentenek, mint amire a szótár tanít.


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.”


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

“Sokan azt hiszik, gondolkodnak, pedig csak újrarendezik előítéleteiket.” (*William James*)


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”


----------



## KATTINKA2012 (2012 Október 16)

:lol:Köszi!!!!


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

Remélem működik1.


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

2.


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

Miért köhögök ilyen rettenetesen  3.


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

4. a türelem rózsát terem


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

5. mikor lesz már péntek ?


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

6.


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

7.


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

8.


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

9.


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

10


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

11:d


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

12:lol:


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

13.kiss


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

14.


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

15.:..:


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

16


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

17


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

18


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

19.


----------



## Molha1976 (2012 Október 17)

20. rajt cél győzelem


----------



## alice_wonderland (2012 Október 17)

Hi, I am new here. Oh and please be patient with me, cause I don't understand the language.


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)




----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

:d


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

3


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

4


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

5


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

6


----------



## alice_wonderland (2012 Október 17)

Érdekesnek találom az új felhasználó elérése 20 post. Miért nem lehet 5 hozzászólás így nem kéretlen postai sok menet.


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

7


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

8


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

9


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

10


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

11


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

12


----------



## alice_wonderland (2012 Október 17)

Although I don't understand the language of this forum, I find it challenging and refreshing too. 
I learn new tips and tricks too. I learn Zene is Music and Irodalom is Literature (I think). 
If anyone confuse with my language, I am terribly sorry, and please understand that I use translator to communicate.


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

13


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

14


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

15


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

16


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

17


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

18


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

19


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

20


----------



## OnixTitan (2012 Október 17)

21


----------



## luxor74 (2012 Október 17)

egek mindenki visszaszámol, tök jó nekem nagyon tetszik


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

one


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

due


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

three


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

quattro


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

five


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

sei


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

seven


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

otto


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

nine


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

dieci


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

eleven


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

dodici


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

thirteen


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

quattordici


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

fifteen


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

seidici


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

seventeen


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

diciotto


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

nineteen


----------



## cseszko1 (2012 Október 17)

venti


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

egyegyegyegyegy


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

kettő


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

jajjjajjajajj


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

mertazüzenetnemlehetrövid


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

azegyetnemveszibe


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

hatvanhat és még várni is kell


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

pontosan húsz másodpercet


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

ennél gyorsabban nem lehet


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

hússzor húsz


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

az négyszáz másodperc


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

hatpercnegyvenmásodperc


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

plusz a gépeléssel töltött idő


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

plusz a felugró ablakokkal elvesztegetett idő


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

a tévében a "Pazzi per la spesa" megy


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

minek vesz valaki hetven doboz mustárt?


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

csak én vagyok ilyen anomál?


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

mindenki csak türelmesen számolgat


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

Dimmi quando quando quando quando quando


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

tu verrai


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

dimmi quando quando quando


----------



## eva.contro.eva (2012 Október 18)

ECCO!
Forza LECCE!


----------



## Cruden (2012 Október 18)

17


----------



## Cruden (2012 Október 18)

18


----------



## Cruden (2012 Október 18)




----------



## Cruden (2012 Október 18)




----------



## Cruden (2012 Október 18)




----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Egy – megérett a meggy,


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ,


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

kettő és fél: valami nem stimmel az unicode támogatással?


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Hüvelykujjam almafa


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Mutatóujjam megrázta


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Középső ujjam felszedte


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Gyûrûsujjam hazavitte


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

A kisujjam mind megette


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Megfájdult a hasa tőle.


----------



## metaaal (2012 Október 18)

Time flies like an arrow.
Fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

32 éves lettem én


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

meglepetés e költemény


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

csecse-becse


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

ajándék, mellyel meglepem


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

e kávéházi szegleten


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

magam magam


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

32 évem elszelelt


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

(s még?) havi kétszáz sose telt


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

az ám hazám


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

lehettem volna oktató


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

nem ily töltőtoll koptató


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

szegény legény


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

de nem lettem, mert Szegeden


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

eltanácsolt az egyetem


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

fura ura


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

intelme gyorsan nyersen ért


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

a nincsen apám versemért


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

a hont kivont szablyával óvta ellenem


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

ideidézi szellemem hevét


----------



## kreszg (2012 Október 18)

s nevét ...


----------



## Editanna (2012 Október 18)

a


----------



## Editanna (2012 Október 18)

b


----------



## luxor74 (2012 Október 18)

khm énekelni nem tudok


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

egy?


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

kettő!


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

három.


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

négy


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

öt..


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

hat...


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

hét....


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

nyolc...?


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

kilencedik


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

tttizzz


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

tizenegy


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

tizenkettó


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

tizenháom


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

14


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

tienöt


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

1166


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

17


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

18


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

19999


----------



## gardefield (2012 Október 18)

Húsz


----------



## vakond10 (2012 Október 19)

Este van


----------



## gemola (2012 Október 19)




----------



## gemola (2012 Október 19)

18


----------



## gemola (2012 Október 19)

na meg ketto


----------



## gemola (2012 Október 19)

ennyi


----------



## gemola (2012 Október 19)

megsem?


----------



## Beka18 (2012 Október 19)

Köszönöm, ez nagy segítség volt.


----------



## Beka18 (2012 Október 19)

És még egy.


----------



## Beka18 (2012 Október 19)

Kérdezném, hogy tud valaki más hasonló Témát, a hozzászólások eléréséhez? Nem akarom a számokat egymás után írni.


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

20


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

egy


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)




----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

12


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

10


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

11


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

egy-kettő


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

három-négy


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

öt


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

hat


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

tizenegy


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

tizenkettő


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

tizenhárom :!:


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

tizennégy


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

15


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

16


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

tizenhét


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

18


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Agnik76 (2012 Október 19)

20 !


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*A nevetés olyan seprű, amivel lesöpörjük a szív pókhálóit.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

[h=2]Akinek van humora, az mindent tud, akinek nincs, az mindenre képes.[/h]


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

[h=2]*Ha megtanulsz nevetni saját hibáidon, akkor igen vidám évek elé nézel.*[/h]


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*A legnagyobb ellenségekből is lehetnek jó barátok. Éppen csak idő kell hozzá, hogy megismerjék egymást.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*Egy barát mindig ott van a bajban - és sosem jön azzal, hogy "én megmondtam előre!"*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)




----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*Rendkívüli élményt nyújthatnak a leghétköznapibb dolgok is, ha a megfelelő emberek csinálják őket.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*Ne féljünk a kínálkozó kalandoktól, a szerelmektől, az utazásoktól, a változásoktól, a vereségektől, a kudarcoktól, ne akarjunk mindig jól járni! Aki nem viseli el, hogy néha behúznak neki egyet, sőt uramfia, még ki is ütik, az nem lehet bokszoló, nem mehet be a ringbe.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*Miért van az, hogy minél drágább egy játék, annál valószínűbb, hogy a gyerek a dobozával akar inkább játszani?*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*Tévedni emberi dolog. A számítógépet hibáztatni még emberibb.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*A lustaság nem más, mint pihenés elfáradás előtt.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*Az igaz, hogy a kemény munka még senkit sem ölt meg, de minek kockáztasson az ember?*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*A szervezés az, amit azelőtt csinálsz, mielőtt csinálni kezdesz valamit, hogy amikor csinálod, ne zavarodj össze.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*Az agy az a szervünk, amellyel azt gondoljuk, hogy gondolkodunk.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*Óvakodj az orvosi könyvektől, belehalhatsz egy nyomdahibába.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*Az örökkévalóság nagyon hosszú. Különösen a vége felé.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*Sok időt pazaroltak már el a kérdésre, hogy mi volt előbb: a tyúk vagy a tojás. Természetesen a kakas.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*Ha pókerezés közben körülnézel az asztalnál, és nem tudod megmondani, ki a vesztes, akkor te vagy az.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*Ha az öröklődés jön szóba, a tizenévesek szülei mindig egymásra gondolnak.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*Ha az éves bevételed 20 font, és az éves kiadásod 19 font, az eredmény: boldogság.*


----------



## tlnpé (2012 Október 19)

*A május a természet bocsánatkérése a február miatt.*


----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)

Köszönöm én is a tippet


----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)

Próbálok "rágyúrni" a20 hozzászólásra


----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)

1


----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)

2


----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)

3


----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)

4


----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)

5


----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)

6


----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)

7


----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)

8


----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)




----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)

:33:


----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)

:twisted:


----------



## Windrad (2012 Október 19)

Ez lesz az utolsó:butt:


----------



## pepso (2012 Október 19)

köszi a tippet...


----------



## pepso (2012 Október 19)

fúúhol tartok ? 19 asszem...


----------



## pepso (2012 Október 19)

20


----------



## pepso (2012 Október 19)

csak a biztonság kedvéért...


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

Siasztok


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

Most itt


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

öszegyújtöm


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

a szügséges


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

hozzászólásokat


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

Legyen egy dalszöveg hátha hasznátveszik


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

Fivérem nap


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

és nővérem Hold


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

Oly ritkán látlak


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

s hallom hangotok


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

Nyomaszt a sok


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

gyötrelem és gond.


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

Fivérem Szér


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

és levegő ég


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

Nyisd ki szemem


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

hogy lássam ami szép


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

Körül ölel


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

a ragyogás dicsfény


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

Mert isten műve


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

minden teremtmény


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

érzem jóságát


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

és szíve ujra él


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

fivérem nap


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

és nővéem hold


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

most végre látok


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

és hallom hagotok


----------



## Lacus1980 (2012 Október 19)

megöleném az egész világot


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

Tudom, hogy nincs bocsánat


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

Hiába hát a bánat


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

Légy, ami lennél, férfi


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

A fű kinő utánad


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

A bűn az nem lesz könnyebb


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

Hiába hull a könnyed


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

Hogy bizonyság vagy erre


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

Legalább azt köszönjed


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

Ne vádolj, ne fogadkozz,


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

ne légy komisz magadhoz,


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

ne hódolj és ne hódits,
ne csatlakozz a hadhoz.


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

Maradj fölöslegesnek,


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

a titkokat ne lesd meg.


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

S ezt az emberiséget,


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

hisz ember vagy, ne vesd meg.


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

Emlékezz, hogy hörögtél
s hiába könyörögtél.


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

Hamis tanúvá lettél
saját igaz pörödnél.


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

Atyát hivtál elesten,
embert, ha nincsen isten.


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

S romlott kölkökre leltél
pszichoanalizisben.


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

Hittél a könnyü szóknak,
fizetett pártfogóknak
s lásd, soha, soha senki
nem mondta, hogy te jó vagy.


----------



## nodaybut (2012 Október 20)

Megcsaltak, úgy szerettek,
csaltál s igy nem szerethetsz.
Most hát a töltött fegyvert
szoritsd üres szivedhez.

Vagy vess el minden elvet
s még remélj hű szerelmet,
hisz mint a kutya hinnél
abban, ki bízna benned.


----------



## notaprisoner (2012 Október 20)

Köszönöm szépen én is a tippeket!


----------



## tri (2012 Október 20)

jé, 5 éve nem jártam erre...


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

szuper ez a fórum

szuper ez a fórum

szuper ez a fórum

szuper ez a fórum

szuper ez a fórum

szuper ez a fórum

szuper ez a fórum

szuper ez a fórum


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

19


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

18


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

17


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

16


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

15


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

14


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

13


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

12


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

11


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

10


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

9


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

8


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

7


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

6


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

5


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

4


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

3


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

2


----------



## morvfer (2012 Október 20)

1


----------



## Amarysa (2012 Október 20)

ez nagyon kedves tőled, köszönjük


----------



## merienn666 (2012 Október 20)

Hajj, de gyorsan elment ez a nap


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Sziasztok!
Ma regisztráltam.


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

*Zúgó Róbert
Amikor*


amikor elmentél, 
kiürült a város, 
az utcák üresen 
tátogtak s a csend nem 
értette hova lett, 
bújt el kacagásod - 
életem nomád most, 
hiányod elvadít, 
a vonat tévedett 
mormogom s énekem 
csak a szél hallja meg, 
amikor nem vagy itt -


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

A reggeli nagy köd után most szépen süt a nap.


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Van egy imádnivaló lányom, aki éppen a kinti madaraknak csinál téli csemegét.


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"A sikert nem hajszolni kell, hanem vonzani! - azáltal, hogy vonzó személyiséggé fejlesztjük önmagunkat."
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_(*Jim ROHN*) _[/FONT]


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Semmi nem változtatja meg jobban az életünket, mint az önmagunknak feltett kérdések."
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_(Greg LEROY) _[/FONT]


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

– Ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan – ismételte a kis herceg, hogy jól az emlékezetébe vésse.
_(_Antoine de Saint-Exupéry)


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

A cicám is kíváncsiskodik


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Az igazság odaát van.


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Alakulnak a hozzászólásaim.


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Kreatív hétvége elé nézek.


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Két barátnő találkozik a cukrászdában:
- Kinek viszed ezt a nagy szelet tejszínhabos tortát?
- A férjem titkárnőjének.
- Születésnapja van?
- Nem. Túlságosan karcsú.


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

2012


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

október


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

21.


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

Remélem jól telik mindenkinek a hosszú hétvége!


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

Mármint aki otthon van Magyarországon.


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Igeeeeen!


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

"Tedd,vagy ne tedd. De SOHA NE PRÓBÁLD!"


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

Na és te mit csinálsz a négynapos lazulásban Carmen.L ?


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Lazulunk, kreatívkodunk és kertészkedünk a lányommal


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

"Nem azért alszom sokat,mert lusta vagyok..hanem mert sok álmom van!"


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Gondolom dorinaaa neked holnap már munka lesz


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

Nem tűnik rossz programnak.


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

Suli lesz,de az sem sokkal jobb.


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Már csak kettő


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Mit tanulsz?


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

Én unokatestvéreméknél vagyok most kint szeptember óta,karácsonyra megyek már haza,angol nyelv gyakorlása céljából jöttem...most kezdtem otthon a gimnáziumot 0. nyelvi osztályban és volt egy lehetőségem most kijönni,amit a sulimban nem írnak le hiányzásnak,hanem úgy vagyok itt mint egy cserediákprogramban lennék.


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

(pluszban jó dolog,hogy második idegennyelvként a franciát választottam,tehát így két legyet is ütök egy csapásra  )


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Akkor szerencsés vagy. Ha jól tudsz egy vagy több nyelvet, akkor az már fél siker. Jó tanulást!


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

köszönöm..


----------



## Carmen.L (2012 Október 21)

Magyarországon hol élsz?


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

már csak 7


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

már csak 6


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

most csak 5


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

4


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

Bács -Kiskun megye.


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

Baján.


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

Pécstől 80 km,Szegedtől picivel több,szóval az ott úgymond járási székhely,mert a legnagyobb város a környéken.


----------



## dorinaaa (: (2012 Október 21)

Jéé,nekem is meglett a 20


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)




----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

2


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

3


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

4


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

5


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

6


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

7


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

8


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

9


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

10


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

11


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

12


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

13


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

14


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

15


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

NYR retired numbers:


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

#1 Eddie Giacomin


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

#2 Brian Leetch


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

#3 Harry Howell


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

16


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

#7 Rod Gilbert


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

#9 Andy Bathgate


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

#9 Adam Graves


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

#11 Mark Messier


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

17


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

#35 Mike Richter


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

#99 Wayne Gretzky (az egész ligában)


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

18


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

11


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

12


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

19:!:


----------



## TthBea (2012 Október 21)

Finish:656::656::656::656::..::..:


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

13


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

TthBea írta:


> Finish:656::656::656::656::..::..:



Gratulálok!


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

Tizenöt


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

Sixteen


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

dix-sept


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

18


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

19


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

*Itt a cél: 20!!*


----------



## NYR_11 (2012 Október 21)

+1 a ráadás


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

Jó lenne!


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

Köszi


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

4


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

5


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

Köszönet


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

7


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

8


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

9


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

Ez már a 10.


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

11.


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

Na már nem kell sok.ez a 12.


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

13.


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

14.


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

15.


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

Hát elég sokáig tart


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

Na még 4


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

még 3


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

:d


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

ó, de jóóó


----------



## OTünde0609 (2012 Október 21)

Egy ráadás


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

1


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

2


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

3


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

4


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

5


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

6


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

7


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

8


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

9


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

10


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

11


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

12


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

13


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

14


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

15


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

16


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

17


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

18


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

19


----------



## Mobile12345 (2012 Október 21)

20


----------



## ilike74 (2012 Október 22)

:d


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

1


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

2


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

3


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

4


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

5


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

6


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

7


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

8


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

9


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

10


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

11


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

12


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

13


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

14


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

15


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

16


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

17


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

18


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

19


----------



## kisbogarka79 (2012 Október 22)

20


----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)

:d


----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)

Ez nagyon jó


----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)




----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)




----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)




----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)

6


----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)




----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)

:55:


----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)




----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)




----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)




----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)




----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)

:d


----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)




----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)




----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)

:d


----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)

Nagyon jó vers!


----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)

6


----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)

7


----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)

18


----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)

19


----------



## foltospepe69 (2012 Október 22)

20


----------



## anita7676 (2012 Október 22)

Jó ez a topic


----------



## anita7676 (2012 Október 22)

21


----------



## anita7676 (2012 Október 22)

Van, hogy nem jeleníti meg a hsz-t.


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

1


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

2


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

3


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

4


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

5


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

6


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

7


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

8


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

9


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

10


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

11


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

12


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

13


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

14


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

15


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

16


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

17


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

18


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

19


----------



## Bria. (2012 Október 22)

20


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

Hát igen.


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

2


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

Bria. írta:


> 15


Egy kicsit off de 16


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

3


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

5


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

6


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

7


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

8


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

9


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

10


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

11


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

12


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

13


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

14


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

15


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

16


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

17


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

18


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

19


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

20.


----------



## Budapest Canary (2012 Október 22)

na még egy


----------



## pöttyösdoboz (2012 Október 23)

Lego bemegy a kávézóba.
- Kérek egy kávét!
- Tejjel, cukorral?
- Mindegy, ezzel a kézzel úgyis csak a hátam mögé tudom önteni!


----------



## pöttyösdoboz (2012 Október 23)

talán 8?


----------



## pöttyösdoboz (2012 Október 23)

9.


----------



## pöttyösdoboz (2012 Október 23)

10


----------



## pöttyösdoboz (2012 Október 23)

11?


----------



## pöttyösdoboz (2012 Október 23)

12?


----------



## urbi107 (2012 Október 23)

Ksöszönöm


----------



## urbi107 (2012 Október 23)

17.


----------



## urbi107 (2012 Október 23)

18.


----------



## urbi107 (2012 Október 23)

19.


----------



## urbi107 (2012 Október 23)

20.


----------



## urbi107 (2012 Október 23)

21.


----------



## urbi107 (2012 Október 23)

22.


----------



## margó72 (2012 Október 23)

!:d


----------



## margó72 (2012 Október 23)

:dddd


----------



## margó72 (2012 Október 23)

széki népdalokat


----------



## margó72 (2012 Október 23)

.......


----------



## margó72 (2012 Október 23)

bjk


----------



## margó72 (2012 Október 23)

v láláááááá


----------



## margó72 (2012 Október 23)

grsw


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

a


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

b


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

c


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

d


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

e


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

f


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

g


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

h


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

i


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

j


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

k


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

l


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

m


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

n


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

o


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

p


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

q


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

r


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

s


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

t


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

u


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

v


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

xxx


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

a


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

s


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

d


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

f


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

g


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

h


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

j


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

k


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

l


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

é


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

ákiss:!::77:


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

űú


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

őp


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

oi


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

uz


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

tr


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

ew


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

qí:9:


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

yx:butt:


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

cv:fac:\\m/:ugras::55::777::6::44::fuck::mrgreen::444::22::cici::222::11::kaboom:


----------



## Doogka (2012 Október 24)

asasa


----------



## ifedor (2012 Október 24)

1


----------



## gyurrr (2012 Október 24)

2


----------



## gyurrr (2012 Október 24)

három


----------



## gyurrr (2012 Október 24)

négy


----------



## gyurrr (2012 Október 24)

5


----------



## gyurrr (2012 Október 24)

6


----------



## gyurrr (2012 Október 24)

hét


----------



## gyurrr (2012 Október 24)

8


----------



## gyurrr (2012 Október 24)

kilenc


----------



## gyurrr (2012 Október 24)

10


----------



## gyurrr (2012 Október 24)

tizenegy


----------



## gyurrr (2012 Október 24)

12


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)




----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

2


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

3


----------



## dobosicu (2012 Október 25)

Mosolygós napot mindenkinek.
Nálunk sajnos nem süt a nap , párás ködös az idő.


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

4


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

5


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

6


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

7


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

8 üres a polc


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

9 kis Ferenc


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

10 tiszta vííííííz


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

megyeeeeeeeez


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

12


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

20-7


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

20-6


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

20-5


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

20-4


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

20-3


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

20-2


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

20-1


----------



## kedina79 (2012 Október 25)

húúúúúszhúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

Hurrá! Őszi szünet!


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

időjárás


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

még 15


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

14 a 20-ból


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

20-ból 13


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

20-12


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

20-11


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

20-10


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

20-09


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

20-08


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

20-07


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

20-06


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

20-05


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

20-04


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

20-03


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

20-02


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

20-01


----------



## liillaa (2012 Október 25)

A szerelem akár újonnan születik, akár halottaiból ébred, mindig napsugarat hoz, csordultig telíti ragyogásával a szívet, úgyhogy kiárad a külső világra is.
Nathaniel Hawthorne
​


----------



## liillaa (2012 Október 25)

Valahányszor igazán magunkra találunk: gyermekek vagyunk.
Ady Endre


----------



## liillaa (2012 Október 25)

Az élet a csodáké, a sorsé, s megrendülni nem szabad sem az életen, sem a csodákon, sem a sorson.
Ady


----------



## liillaa (2012 Október 25)

Sokat hibázom. De nagyon igyekszem, hogy ugyanazt a hibát három-négynél többször ne kövessem el.
Janet Evanovich


----------



## liillaa (2012 Október 25)

még 7


----------



## liillaa (2012 Október 25)

A világ egy gyöngykagyló, magán áll, hogy kinyitja-e, vagy sem.
Jeffrey Eugenides


----------



## liillaa (2012 Október 25)

A szó csak szél. (...) Nem tehet kárt bennem. Csak hagyni kell, hogy átcsapjon felettem.
George R. R. Martin


----------



## liillaa (2012 Október 25)

4


----------



## liillaa (2012 Október 25)

3


----------



## liillaa (2012 Október 25)

2


----------



## liillaa (2012 Október 25)

1


----------



## dobosicu (2012 Október 25)

A gyömbéres-citromos-mézes tea, ami szinte azonnal segít, és nem csak akkor, ha betegek vagyunk, de megelőzésre, immun erősítésre is tökéletes gyógyír.
Ha szeretjük a gyömbért akkor kifejezetten élvezetes az enyhe csípőssége, amit fokozhatunk, kizárólag felhasznált gyömbér mennyiségtől függ a teánk erőssége.
Ayurvéda szerint a gyömbér tűz a testnek, ezzel a tüzességgel kivalló emésztési problémákra, tisztítja az ereket, és szerintem a magányos szívet is megmelengeti.


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

Sziasztok! Era vagyok Debrecenből!


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)




----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

Jó estét!


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

:..:


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

..


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

:55:


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

:--:


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

:777:


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)




----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

://:


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)




----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)




----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

mmmm


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)




----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

:!:


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

nnnn


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

éé


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

bb


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

,,,,,,,


----------



## era972 (2012 Október 25)

jjjjjj


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

jajj


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

de


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

sokára


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

lesz


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

még


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

meg


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

pedig


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

már annyira


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

szeretném végre


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

látni


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

azokat az


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

érdekes


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

keresztszemes


----------



## Nyafitta (2012 Október 26)

mintákat

Végre megvan


----------



## Timimea (2012 Október 26)

jó ez a topik


----------



## Timimea (2012 Október 26)

C:


----------



## Timimea (2012 Október 26)




----------



## Timimea (2012 Október 26)

klééááű


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Áh ezt kerestem.


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Még kell írni.


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)




----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Tigris! Tigris! éjszakánk
erdejében sárga láng,
mely örök kéz szabta rád
rettentő szimmetriád?
Milyen katlan, mily egek
mélyén gyúlt ki a szemed?
Szárnyra mily* harc* hőse kelt,
aki e tűzhöz nyúlni mert?


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Két régi barát - egy véget nem érő* harc*. Amikor a bosszú valahol felüti a fejét, a jó és a rossz sokszor helyet cserél!


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Nem "győz" az "igazság": mindenkor
az minősül igazságnak, ami éppen győzött.
Az Igazság nem győzhet és nem veszthet.
AZ IGAZSÁG NEM HARCOL.


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Még kell néhány.


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Egybefolyódik minden:
a létezésed és a hiányod,
az öröm és a gyász,
a várakozás és a félelem;
s közben a* harc*
a megvásárolható világ ellen.
Mindennek ára van.


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Nézd meg ezt a folyót. A víz egyre csak hömpölyög, nem zavartatva magát olyanoktól, mint az idő. Akár egy végtelen* harc*.


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Nyolc


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Hét


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Hat


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Öt


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Négy


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Három


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Kettő


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

Egy.....


----------



## Colly8 (2012 Október 26)

És végre megvan.


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

1


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

2


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

3


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

4


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

5


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

6


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

7


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

8


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

9


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

10


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

11


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

12


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

13


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

14


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

15


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

16


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

17


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

18


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

19


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

20


----------



## Richard66 (2012 Október 27)

21


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

1


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

3


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

négy


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

köszönöm


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

köszi


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

talán így jó lesz


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

köszönöm


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

2012,


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

köszönet


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

húsz,


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

ez tök jó


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

ez így jó talán


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

köszönet érte


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

talán így már jó lesz


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

talán nekem is


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

ő


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

kilenc


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

tök jó


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

nem gondolom


----------



## rehakma (2012 Október 27)

oké


----------



## felkdor (2012 Október 27)

hello


----------



## felkdor (2012 Október 27)

remélem már állandó tag vagyok


----------



## telinyo (2012 Október 27)

Jó estét!


----------



## telinyo (2012 Október 27)

Ma sütiket sütöttem és egy tortát!


----------



## telinyo (2012 Október 27)

Esik az eső...


----------



## telinyo (2012 Október 27)

Hűvös van


----------



## telinyo (2012 Október 27)

haladok...


----------



## telinyo (2012 Október 27)

jól vagyok


----------



## telinyo (2012 Október 27)

végre őszi szünet van!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## telinyo (2012 Október 27)

8 nap suliszünet!!!!!!!!


----------



## telinyo (2012 Október 27)

Lelassult a gépem.... csak tudnám miért.......


----------



## telinyo (2012 Október 27)

Lassan összejön a 20!!!!!


----------



## telinyo (2012 Október 27)

hmmm hmmm


----------



## telinyo (2012 Október 27)

További szép estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## telinyo (2012 Október 27)

Ez a 20. IGEEEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

Wááá, működik!!!
akkor 1


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

2


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

3  Te leszel a párom


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

4 hová mész?


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

5 Dömötör


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

6 Sakk és Matt


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

7 Üres a kéz


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

8 lópokróc


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

9 na mi lesz?


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

10 folyik a víz


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

11 kikelet


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

12 kitermelő


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

13 leszel a párom?


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

14 hiszen néz


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

15 kitekör (aú)


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

16 filendank


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

17 ennyivótnemmegytöbbb


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

18 csaksimán


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

19 mindjártjó


----------



## Szjudy (2012 Október 28)

20 mindenjót


----------



## Csita1980 (2012 Október 28)

Szólt a holló soha már

Nektek tetszett a The Raven? (film)


----------



## Kabor (2012 Október 28)

14 - észnél légy


----------



## Kabor (2012 Október 28)

15 - még kell öt


----------



## Kabor (2012 Október 28)

16 - meg nem hat


----------



## desdemona74 (2012 Október 28)

Már sok összegyűlt


----------



## desdemona74 (2012 Október 28)

hát igen


----------



## desdemona74 (2012 Október 28)

7 már


----------



## desdemona74 (2012 Október 28)

nyolc már az nyolc


----------



## desdemona74 (2012 Október 28)

kilenc már 9


----------



## Lyva (2012 Október 28)

lesz naz több is, például 10?


----------



## Lyva (2012 Október 28)

most járok gépelési órákra, mégis elgépelem, nekem már 6


----------



## Lyva (2012 Október 28)

Helyesbítek 13, vagy nem?


----------



## sandiy (2012 Október 28)

köszi


----------



## Lyva (2012 Október 28)

6, megint 6, de most másképpen.


----------



## betuveto (2012 Október 28)

Hálás köszönetem a tanácsokért


----------



## denem (2012 Október 29)

33


----------



## denem (2012 Október 29)

köszönöm


----------



## Limcsike (2012 Október 29)

Köszi!


----------



## Stefyke (2012 Október 29)

Végre most már megértettem, mi a lényege a 20 hozzászólásnak! Köszönöm annak aki felvilágosított! 
Én egy idézetet írnék le, amit nagyon szeretek: "Az emlékek Paradicsomából nem űzhetnek ki soha"


----------



## Lyva (2012 Október 29)

Stefyke írta:


> Végre most már megértettem, mi a lényege a 20 hozzászólásnak! Köszönöm annak aki felvilágosított!
> Én egy idézetet írnék le, amit nagyon szeretek: "Az emlékek Paradicsomából nem űzhetnek ki soha"



Megosztanád velem is, ha megkérhetlek?


----------



## Lyva (2012 Október 29)

A türelem rózsát terem... -4


----------



## Lyva (2012 Október 29)




----------



## Anne2000 (2012 Október 30)

köszi


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 30)

ribizliiiiiiiii


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

1


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

2


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

3


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

4


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

5


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

6


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

7


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

8


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

9


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

10


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

11


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

12


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

13


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

14


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

15


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

16


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

17


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

18


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

19


----------



## gorgei.k (2012 Október 30)

20


----------



## rony84 (2012 Október 31)




----------



## egon98 (2012 Október 31)

Számolással is be lehet gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást? Pedig olyan sok érdekes topic van. Jó őket olvasni is...


----------



## annii (2012 November 1)

Köszönöm a segítséget. Most igazán jól jött.


----------



## Lyva (2012 November 1)

Túlvágyok rajta?


----------



## reazy (2012 November 1)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

egy


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

hét


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

nyolc


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

kilenc


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

tíz tiszta víz


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

tizenegy


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

tizenkettő


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

tienhárom


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

tizenmégy


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

tizenöt


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

tizenhat


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

tizenhét


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

tizennyolc


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

tizenkinyalc


----------



## mancsmancs (2012 November 1)

njnk


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

Akkor én is nekikezdek a húsz hozzászólás összeszedéséhez.


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

Kettő meg is van.


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

3


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

és 4


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

ötödik


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

hatos


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

hét


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

8


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

9


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

megvan kereken a tizedik


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

túl a felén


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

egy tucat


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

13


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

tizennégy


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

tizenötödik


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

tizenhatos


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

17.


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

18


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

már csak egy


----------



## csadrienn (2012 November 1)

és a legutolsó


----------



## Muci0029 (2012 November 1)

Köszönöm


----------



## denem (2012 November 2)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

1


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

2


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

3


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

4


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

5


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

6


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

7


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

8


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

9


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

10


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

11


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

12


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

13


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

14


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

15


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

16


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

17


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

18


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

19


----------



## F.u.n.k.y (2012 November 2)

20


----------



## plecsike1994 (2012 November 2)

Köszi


----------



## nyunyibunyi (2012 November 2)

köszi.


----------



## nyunyibunyi (2012 November 2)

köszi


----------



## nyunyibunyi (2012 November 2)

köszke


----------



## nyunyibunyi (2012 November 2)

helló


----------



## nyunyibunyi (2012 November 2)

szia


----------



## nyunyibunyi (2012 November 2)

:razz:


----------



## nyunyibunyi (2012 November 2)




----------



## nyunyibunyi (2012 November 2)

greffg


----------



## nyunyibunyi (2012 November 2)




----------



## nyunyibunyi (2012 November 2)

hello


----------



## nyunyibunyi (2012 November 2)

szió


----------



## nyunyibunyi (2012 November 2)

helló


----------



## nyunyibunyi (2012 November 2)

akarok


----------



## ildikk (2012 November 2)

Köszönjük a tippeket!


----------



## ildikk (2012 November 2)

Ja, és sziasztok!


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Az ember ne a méltóságát védje, hanem a méltósága védje meg őt.Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg.Giovanni Boccaccio


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Vannak olyan pillanatok, amikor igenis kockáztatnunk kell, őrült lépéseket kell tennünk.Paulo Coelho


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.Bob Dylan


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Ha szeretsz valakit vagy valamit, akkor engedd szabadon. Ha visszatér hozzád, akkor a tiéd, ha nem, akkor soha nem is volt a tiéd.Adam J. Jackson


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Nem az a szabadság, hogy azt teheted, amit akarsz, hanem hogy nem kell megtenned, amit nem akarsz.Jean-Jacques Rousseau


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Csinálj mindent úgy, ahogy neked jól esik, és ne törődj senkivel és semmivel! Sztár születik c. film


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Szabad az, aki képes fölállni, és mindent maga mögött hagyni anélkül, hogy visszanézne.Dag Hammarskjöld


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Egy nő férfi nélkül olyan, mint egy hal bicikli nélkül.Irina Dunn


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Mit számít, ha nyelvünkben és szokásainkban különbözünk, ha a célunk közös? Ha nyitott szívvel fordulunk egymás felé, semmi sem állhat közénk.Joanne Kathleen Rowling


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Nem kell, hogy az életben mindenre okunk legyen. Ha valami jól esik, akkor az már éppen elegendő ok lehet.Andrew Matthews


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Jobb csendben maradni, és hagyni, hogy azt gondolják, buták vagyunk, mint megszólalni, és minden kétséget eloszlatni efelől.Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

- Buta vagyok én, Karak?- Nem vagy buta, csak még keveset tudsz. Vuk c. film


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Magad azzal ékesíted, ha elmédet élesíted.Joanne Kathleen Rowling


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Mindig emlékezz arra, hogy a szép szavak nem mindig igazak, s az igaz szavak nem mindig szépek.Jókai Mór


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Ha nem tudod, hogyan kell hazudni, azt sem tudod, hogy mikor hazudnak neked. Doktor House c. film


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

A hazugsághoz két ember kell: egy, aki mondja, és egy, aki elhiszi. A Simpson család c. film


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Kétségbeesetten megpróbáltam addig nyújtani, csavargatni az igazságot, míg úgy el nem görbült, hogy már hazugság lett belőle.Stephenie Meyer


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Az emberek azt hiszik, hogy birtokolnak egy elmét, pedig az elméjük az, ami fogva tartja őket.Bob Marley


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Gondolj úgy vágyad tárgyára, mintha már a sajátod lenne. Tudd, hogy meg fog érkezni, ha eljön az ideje. Hagyd, hogy így legyen. Ne aggodalmaskodj miatta. Ne gondolj a hiányára. Tudd, hogy a tiéd, hogy hozzád tartozik, hogy már most a birtokodban van.Robert Collier


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Nem tudok repülni, ő se tud, együtt mégis tudunk.


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

"Ha arra születtünk volna, hogy kipattanjunk az ágyból, akkor kenyérpirítóban aludnánk!"


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Jim Carrey: Ön honnan jött kisasszony? Hölgy: Ausztriából! Jim Carrey: Ááá...kenguruk földje..


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

Egy barát bízik benned, meghallgat, veled sír vagy nevet, és minden egyes hibád ellenére is szeret.


----------



## Dave22 (2012 November 3)

"A remény ad erőt, hogy a nappalokat és az éjszakákat elviseljem... S reménykedve várom a percet, mikor ismét angyali szemébe nézhetek."


----------



## Dori76 (2012 November 4)

jó tipp


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Mar magint hetfo....barcsak pentek lenne ))))


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Az élet nem egyszerű. Sosem volt az, és a jövőben sem lesz, ezzel együtt kell élni. (...) Az ember vagy rendezi a problémáit, vagy nem, de utána együtt kell élnie a döntésével.
Nicholas Sparks


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Mi a különleges embereket csodáljuk, azokat, akik akkor is mosolyognak, amikor az élet nehézségeket görget eléjük. Azokat értékeljük, akik ügyesen kezelik a csalódásokat. (...) Kezeld panaszkodás nélkül a helyzetet!
Andrew Matthews


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Egy erdekesseg: tudtatok h a szarka is enekesmadar??? Csak o rokker!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Humoros beszolas: Két foggal elég nehéz szotyizni, főleg ha mindkettő fönt van.


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Légy objektív! Vállald az érzéseidet, és érthetően fejezd ki a kívánságaidat! Lesz, amikor nyersz, lesz, amikor nem. Amikor nyersz, azt bizonyítja, hogy jól oldasz meg bizonyos helyzeteket, és megkapod, amit akarsz. Amikor nem nyersz, akkor is jobban fogod érezni magad, mert kifejezted az érzéseidet.
Andrew Matthews


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Sohasem az ember a hibás, hanem valami más. Valami más, a pillanat, a múlt, a sors, az átok, valami, amit nem ismerünk.
Ady Endre


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Az élet törvényei a paradoxon, a humor és a változás csupán.
Dan Millman


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Előfordult az életem során, hogy bántottak. Nem is kicsit. De az is igaz, hogy szerettem és engem is szerettek. És ez a lényeg. Ez a legfontosabb. (...) Amikor majd egyszer visszatekintek az életemre, elmondhatom, hogy a legnagyobb szelet igenis a szerelem volt. A problémák, a válások, a szomorúság, persze azok is léteztek, de csak mint apró darabok, pici morzsák.
Sarah Dessen


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Az élet olyan volt, mint egy érme, amelynek az egyik oldalára az volt írva: katasztrófa, a másikra pedig az hogy: várni a katasztrófára.
J. R. Ward


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

_Ha az ember zenész, és játszik is a hangszerén, úgy át tudja élni az emlékeket, mintha azok a közelmúlt eseményei lennének._


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

It´s easy to play any musical instrument:
all you have to do is touch the right key at the right time and the instrument will play itself.
Johann Sebastian Bach
(1685 - 1750)


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

_"Ha az ember zenész, és játszik is a hangszerén, úgy át tudja élni az emlékeket, mintha azok a közelmúlt eseményei lennének._"


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Az ember életét egyáltalán nem azok a dolgok irányítják, amelyeket olyan nagy szavakkal nevezzünk meg, mint szerelem, szex, élet, halál, gyűlölet. Hanem egy csomó kicsinyes, lealacsonyító dolog. Olyasmik, amiket az embernek el kell viselnie, és amikre nem is gondol, míg csak be nem következnek.
Agatha Christie


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

A gond és fájdalom tartja az ember életben. Vagyis az, hogy az ember megpróbálja a gondot és a fájdalmat elkerülni. Nálam ez teljes munkaidős állás volt.
Charles Bukowski


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Az élet lényege az, hogy éljünk, nem pedig az, hogy egy sarokban kuksoljunk, mert annyira félünk, hogy semmi újjal nem merünk próbálkozni, vagy annyira elfáradtunk és kiábrándultunk, hogy már nem is vesszük magunknak a fáradságot az életre.
Danielle Steel


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

- Neked nincs olyan titkod, ami, tudod... Amivel nem tudsz mit kezdeni, de amitől egy kicsit (...) szégyelled magad? 
- Dehogy nincs - válaszoltam. - Egy egész évadot megnéztem egy reality show-ból.
Jeff Lindsay


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Sokat hibázom. De nagyon igyekszem, hogy ugyanazt a hibát három-négynél többször ne kövessem el.
Janet Evanovich


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

"A nőnek jobb, ha szép, mint ha okos, mert egy férfinak még mindig könnyebb nézelődni, mint gondolkodni."


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Kétségtelen, hogy az asztrológia a maga híveit egy olyan igen kifinomult mintázatrendszerrel látja el, melyről ők úgy gondolják, hogy látják azokat a világ eseményeiben. A különbség azonban az, hogy még senki sem gazdagodott meg azon, hogy fogadott ezekre a mintázatokra - csak azzal, hogy másoknak eladta őket.
Daniel Dennett


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Mire hazaviszed a fizetésedet, a feleséged már tudja, mire fogja költeni.
Jolin Folder


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

Sose lopj olyantól, aki gyorsabban fut nálad.
 A sötét lovag - Felemelkedés c. film


----------



## jolex (2012 November 5)

A tisztaság és a rend nem tartozik az erősségeim közé. Ha Isten azt akarta volna, hogy a nők végezzék a házimunkát, nem a férfit teremtette volna meg elsőnek.
Debbie Macomber


----------



## denem (2012 November 5)

21


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

ἄλφα


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

βῆτα


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

γάμμα


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

δέλτα


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

ἒ ψιλόν


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

ζῆτα


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

ἦτα


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

θῆτα


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

ἰῶτα


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

κάππα


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

λάμβδα


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

μῦ


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

νῦ


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

ξῖ


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

ὄ μικρόν


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

πῖ


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

ῥῶ


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

σῖγμα


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

ταῦ


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

ὒ ψιλόν


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

φῖ


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

χῖ


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

ψῖ


----------



## connect (2012 November 5)

ὦ μέγα


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

érdekes


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

az oldal


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

wr


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

3


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

??


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

Pp


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

kitalálni


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

ilyet


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

12


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

eleven


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

fél


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

négyzet


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

2x4


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

7


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

junius


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

taxi


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

szerencsére


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

... Shift+R javítja ennek a képnek a minőségét. Shift+A javítja az oldal összes képének minőségét.


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

már csak 1


----------



## inanimus (2012 November 5)

a vége


----------



## dinier (2012 November 5)

köszi


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 5)

első


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

második


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

:grin:


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

4th


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

Mérséklődött a lakásépítések visszaesése


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

Nemzeti Fejlesztési Ügynökség


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

MNB: A hitelszűke a korábban vártnál tovább maradhat velünk


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

200 milliós kerettel folytatódik a Márai-program


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

iNTERFESZ Press - a magyar sajtóanyag adatbázis


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

tizedik


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

most már visszafelé számolunk


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

9


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

88888888888888888


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

a bűvös hetes


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

6


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

5
5
5
5
5


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

2+2


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

már a dobogón vagyunk


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

two


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

1 azaz 20th


----------



## eteszt (2012 November 6)

na most mi a helyzet?


----------



## dinier (2012 November 6)

A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


----------



## denem (2012 November 6)

76


----------



## denem (2012 November 6)

8


----------



## camuka (2012 November 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## camuka (2012 November 6)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## camuka (2012 November 6)

11


----------



## camuka (2012 November 6)

12


----------



## camuka (2012 November 6)

11


----------



## camuka (2012 November 6)

12


----------



## camuka (2012 November 6)

13


----------



## camuka (2012 November 6)

1


----------



## camuka (2012 November 6)

10201


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

1


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

2


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

3


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

_​4_


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

5


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

6


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

7


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

8


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

9


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

10


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

12


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

11


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

13


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

14


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

15


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

16


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

17


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

18


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

19


----------



## buribor (2012 November 6)

20


----------



## adameva (2012 November 7)

kiss15


----------



## adameva (2012 November 7)

:d16


----------



## adameva (2012 November 7)

17:shock:


----------



## adameva (2012 November 7)

18:111:


----------



## adameva (2012 November 7)

19:kaboom:


----------



## adameva (2012 November 7)

20


----------



## adameva (2012 November 7)

17


----------



## adameva (2012 November 7)




----------



## adameva (2012 November 7)

18


----------



## adameva (2012 November 7)

19


----------



## adameva (2012 November 7)

20:|


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

1


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

Két pösze moszat beszélget
- Milyen piszkosz ma a tenger!
- Cuna, mi?


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

- Főnök, meg kell adnia a fizetésemelést! Három cég is érdeklődik utánam!
- Igazán? És melyek azok a cégek?
- Az áramszolgáltató, a gázművek, és a vízművek.


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

-A bolha a testhosszának 350-szeresére
képes elugrani. Ez olyan, mintha egy ember átugrana egy focipályát hosszában.


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

A törpeharcsának több mint 27000
ízlelőbimbója van. (Mi lehet ennyire
finom egy tó fenekén?)


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

Két szőke nő beszélget a buszon. Egy
öreg
tata felszáll. Erre az egyik szőke
- Te az ott nem István király?
- Te hülye, István király 1000 éve halott.
Felszáll a tatának egyik barátja, majd így szól
- Szia István, 1000 éve nem láttalak.
Erre a szőke
- Na ki a hülye???


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

Melyik a villamos energiával legjobban ellátott ország?
- Magyarország. Nagy a feszültség, kicsi az ellenállás, minden csak volt, a vezetők érintése pedig halálos.


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

Asszonyom, mondták már magának, hogy Ön a világ legszebb nője?
- Még nem.
- Gondoltam...


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

Mi az abszolút nagyképűség?

- Amikor egy giliszta azt mondja, hogy horgászni megy.


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

Két szőke nő beszélget:
- Te meg mit csinálsz?
- Hajat mosok.
- Víz nélkül?!
- Hát az van a samponra írva hogy száraz hajra!


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

A kisgyerek izgatottan jön haza az iskolából:
- Anyuci, tudod mi vagyok én?
- Nem kisfiam.
- Személyes névmás.


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

Pistikééknél csöng a telefon, Pistike veszi fel:
- Tessék, ki az? – kérdezi suttogva.
- Jóska bácsi vagyok, apukáddal szeretnék beszélni.
- Nincs itthon, elment az erdőbe rendőrökkel.
- Akkor anyukáddal.
- Ő sincs itthon, a halászbrigáddal kotorják a halastavat.
- Akkor nagyapáddal.
- Ő sincs itthon, a kútfúrókkal merik a kutat.
- Akkor nagymamáddal.
- Ő sincs itthon, a mezőt járja szomszéddokkal.
- És mond, miért beszélsz suttogva?
- Mert most meg engem keresnek.


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

Torna-öltözőben:
- Nagyon kényelmes vagy Gabikám, igyekezz már egy kicsit, vagy talán én húzzam fel a cipődet?
- Hát, szerintem szorítani fogja a tanárnő lábát.


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

-Mi az ha feldobod fekete és ha leesik nyávog?
-mindegy csak macskára essen!


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

-Hogy hívják a meleg juhot? 
-???
- Homo-kos.


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

Hogy hívják a részeges ember mobiltelefonját?
- ???
- Vodkafon.


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

- Mi a címe a kannibál szappanoperának?
- ???
- Született eleségek.


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

- Miért mászik át Mulder ügynök a kerítésen?
- ???
- Mert az igazság odaát van...
- És miért mászik gyorsan vissza?
- ???
- Mert a pitbull is odaát van.


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

- Hogy hívják a csinos gombászlányt?
- Gombanő


----------



## gaia11 (2012 November 7)

- Hogy hívják azt, amikor nagy területen gombáznak?
- Szőnyeggombázás.


----------



## dinier (2012 November 7)

szioka


----------



## dinier (2012 November 7)

Két rendőr járőrözik. Az egyik megpillantja a társa anyósát.
- Az ott az anyósod? Mutass már be neki!
Mire a másik kinyújtott középső újjal:
- Hé Mama! Ezt Neked!


----------



## dinier (2012 November 7)

- Ki az abszolút ronda?
- ???
- Akinek még a kísértetek is félve járkáltak a bölcsője körül.


----------



## dinier (2012 November 7)

- Ki az abszolút bátor?
- Aki egyszerre veszi be az altatót és a hashajtót!


----------



## Tibike6 (2012 November 7)

Köszi


----------



## Tibike6 (2012 November 7)

ez jó vicc volt


----------



## Tibike6 (2012 November 7)

és mire ébred?...


----------



## Tibike6 (2012 November 7)

köszi


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

sziasztok


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

örülök, hogy valaki felvilágosított a fórum használatáról


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

remélem sok új dolgot ismerek meg


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

és sok újat tanulhatok


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

nagyon jókat hallottam az oldalról


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

6


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

7


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

8


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

10


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

tíz


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

tizenegy


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

tizenkettő


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

tizenhárom


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

tizenn égy


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

tizenöt


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

tizenhat


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

tizenhét


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

tizennyolc


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

tizenkilenc


----------



## faramuczi12 (2012 November 7)

húsz


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

"Köszöntöm ezt a négy falat
Mely őrzi ifjúságom.
A patyolat mész illata
Tisztítja emlékeim."


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Gyerekálmaim melege
Áramlik a sarokból,
Ahol annyiszor aludtam
Kis kutyánk karjában.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Jó állatom, teheneink
Ha tudnátok mi lettem,
Bejönnétek a szobába,
Hogy megvígasztaljatok.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Itt vagyok újra, alkonyi
Habos fény önt el mint bor,
A falakon a tányérok
Rózsái kivirulnak.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

E nagy asztalra görbedve
Tanultam a betűket,
Míg kis néném a tűzhelynél
Őrizte a vacsorát.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Oly mélyről jő ez az emlék,
Hogy fáradtan örökre
Bennem marad, mint szegény
Forrás kis erdő-zugban.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Az ablakon az alkonyi
Nap meleg villanása
Anyánk szemének aggódó
Tekintete, mit egykor


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Felénk-felénk vetett, amíg
Az udvar másik végén
Etette a malacokat
Az aranyszín fűz mellett.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Meleg habjaival nyári
alkony fürdeti a fákat,
füvek selyem hullámai
futnak – futnak át a szíven.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Halk csillogású, szélfutó
Jóság! ezüstlő levelek
remegő fényes csókjait
hozza szájamra a szellő.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Ez az az óra, amikor
úgy érzem, gondolataim közt
a Kapos gyerek-habjai
csillognak, sugdolózkodnak.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Futnak, futnak át a szíven,
mint gondolat száll rajtam át
lombsusogás, fürjek füttye,
bugyborékoló madárdal.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Ússz el lobogó nap,
ússzatok el felhők,
hold szép gondolája,
ússzatok emlékek.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Kertünkben alattad
úgy fekszem, örök ég,
mint e vízállás, mely
napról-napra apad:


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

szikkadó talajon
tudja sorsát, némán
száll el – némán száll fel
mellemből a panasz.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Álmomban már felhő
voltam, elsuhantam,
árnyékom se bántsa,
akiket szerettem.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Bús harmónika hangja szállt,
Lágy, karcsu éneket
Ölelt magába s szállt vele
Sötét falunk felett.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Leánydal volt –, be ismerős!
Megálltam a szelíd
Cseresznye-gally alatt, e dal
Rámrázta szirmait.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Énértem szállt a lány dala,
Kis öccse énnekem
Ölelgette vén hangszerét
Fent a szérüs-hegyen.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Ó, fám hótiszta csókjai,
Szerelmes havazás!
Reggelre elmegyek, e dal
Síró búcsuzkodás.


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Legénykarom nem öleli
Azt, akit szeretek,
Hányszor kitárul –, s visszahull!
Dalt játszik teveled


----------



## szenge11 (2012 November 7)

Szívem, szelíd harmónikám!
Zengd csak jámbor dalod,
Aranypermet hull majd e szép
Tájra, mit elhagyok.


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

“A házasság nem verseny – sosem kell feljegyezni az állást. Isten azért rakott minket egy csapatba, hogy közösen győzzünk.” (*Herbert és Zelmyra Fisher*)


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.” (*ismeretlen*)
már ha engedi egyáltalán fogni


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

“Teljes munkaidős anyának lenni a legjobban fizetett állás… hiszen a fizetség tiszta szeretet.” (*Mildred B. Vermont*)

szomorúságomra sajnos a kormány elintézte,h ez ne legyen elég a megélhetésre, pdig milyen jó lenne itthol tölteni velük az első pár évet!


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

“Karácsonyi ajándék tippek:
Az ellenségednek, megbocsájtás.
Az ellenfelednek, tolerancia.
A barátodnak, a szíved.
Egy vásárlónak, szolgálat.
Mindenkinek, emberszeretet.
Minden gyereknek, jó példa.
Önmagadnak, tisztelet.”
(*Oren Arnold*)


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

“Nem akkor leszünk magabiztosak, ha mindig igazunk van, hanem akkor, ha nem félünk a tévedéstől” (*Peter T . McIntyre*)


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

“A szülők rengeteget tanulnak a gyermekeiktől arról, hogyan állják meg a helyüket az életben.” (*Muriel Spark*)


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

“Egy gyermek élete olyan, mint egy papírlap, melyen minden arra járó nyomot hagy.” (*kínai közmondás*)


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

“Mert az ember – ezt egyre inkább hiszem – csak annyit ér és csak annyira ember, amennyire meg tudja őrizni lelke egy zugában az örök gyermeket.” (*Márai Sándor: A bűvész*)


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

“Ha sosem engeded szabadjára a gyermekeidet, hogyan tanulják meg, hogy mindig visszajöhetnek hozzád?” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

“Akármit is ért el az életben, egy anya a gyermekei jóságában méri a sikerét.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

[SIZE=+0]"Mi mindig, mindenrõl elkésünk. Késõ az álmunk, a sikerünk szívünk, nyugalmunk, ölelésünk Mi mindig mindenrõl elkésünk." (Ady) [/SIZE]


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

[SIZE=+0]"Nemes önbizalom, de ne az önhittség Rugói lelkedet nagy célra feszítsék, Legnagyobb cél pedig, itt, e földi létben, Ember lenni mindég, minden körülményben." (Arany János) [/SIZE]


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

[SIZE=+0]"Útjaink százfelé válnak, De szívünk egy célért dobog, Nekivágunk a küzdelmes mának, És épít karunk egy szebb holnapot..." (Arany János)[/SIZE]


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

[SIZE=+0]"Legnagyobb cél pedig itt-e földi létben Ember lenni mindig, minden körülményben." (Arany János) [/SIZE]


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

kiss


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

már csak 5 hsz


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

még 4


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

...3


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

várok 20 mp-et és már csak 2


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

és még 1! remélem sok hasznosat találok majd itt, és én is hozzájárulhatok majd vmivel


----------



## belya6 (2012 November 8)

még várok 1 napig


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

azt hiszem, h én is elkezdek ide írni.


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

19.


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

18.


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

17.


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

16.


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

15.


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

14.


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

13.


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

12.


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

11.


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

1


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

2


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

10.


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

Azért


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

én


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

régen


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

9.


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

tagja


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

voltam


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

8.


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

pár


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

évig


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

7.


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

nem


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

6.


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

használtam


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

töröltek


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

most


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

5.


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

újra


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

4.


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

regisztráltam


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

és


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

3.


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

itt vagyok


----------



## kodori (2012 November 8)

2.


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

köszönöm


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

a lehetőséget


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

üdv. mindenkinek ; sziasztok


----------



## weby81 (2012 November 8)

ui: megvan a 20 hozzászólás, két nap múlva újra aktív tag lehetek :O)


----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)




----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)




----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)




----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)




----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)

:lol:


----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)




----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)

:55:


----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)

\\m/


----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)




----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)

:``:


----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)

:twisted:


----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)

kiss


----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)

:0:​


----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)

18


----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)

19


----------



## mogyeszt22 (2012 November 8)

20:111:


----------



## TEODOKI (2012 November 8)

huszadik


----------



## TEODOKI (2012 November 8)

21


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

1


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

2


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

3


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

4


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

5


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

6


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

7


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

8


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

9


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

10


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

11


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

12


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

13


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

14


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

15


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

16


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

17


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

18


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

19


----------



## Barus (2012 November 9)

20


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

1


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

2


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

3


----------



## Hydronius (2012 November 9)

Semmi


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

4


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

vesztettem


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

6


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

7


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

8


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

9


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

10


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

11


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

12


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

13


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

opp


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

o


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

a


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

b


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

131


----------



## h3ktor (2012 November 9)

semmi


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

1


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

2


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

3


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

4


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

5


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

6


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

7


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

8


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

9


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

10


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

1


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

2


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

3


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

4


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

5


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

6


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

7


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

8


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

9


----------



## Balogh Ricsi (2012 November 9)

köszönöm


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)




----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

1


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2002​


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2003


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2004


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2005


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2006


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2007


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2008


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

21009


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2010


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

134552


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

1654854


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

11


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2011


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2012


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2013


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2014


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

2015


----------



## Dorina Joulke (2012 November 9)

21


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

\m/


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

1


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

32


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

3232


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

34


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

rt


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

ret


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

gsdf


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

Thomas Mann


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

Roberto Bolano​


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

Musil


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

Joyce


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

Fowles


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

mennyi?


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

Faulkner


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

Melville


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

Hesse


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

Pynchon


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

Rendben.


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

Siddharta


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

Nádas


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

Krudy


----------



## csalaja (2012 November 10)

21?


----------



## zola2000 (2012 November 10)

Dolgozni csak lassan, csak szépen, ahogy csiga megy a jégen, úgy érdemes


----------



## zola2000 (2012 November 10)

Egyébként vettem egy ebook olvasót, és sehol sem találok murakami ebookokat, csak itt valahol, pedig fél napom ráment...


----------



## Pocky (2012 November 10)

milyen ebook olvasód van?


----------



## Pocky (2012 November 10)

ha már itt vagyunk, akár beszélgethetünk is XD


----------



## Pocky (2012 November 10)

hmm... kíváncsi vagyok, milyen látvány lehet, amikor csiga megy a jégen.


----------



## Pocky (2012 November 10)

még nem láttam csigát jégen menni. talán azért, mert túl hideg van neki?


----------



## zola2000 (2012 November 10)

Nem tudom milyen látvány lehet, de ennyi pénzért csak úgy érdemes dolgozni ... lehet ki kéne menni kanadába


----------



## zola2000 (2012 November 10)

Ja igen, androidos nook simple touch, egész jó, és olcsó volt az ebayről szedtem.


----------



## zola2000 (2012 November 10)

Mármint rootolva "rendes" einkes android tabletként műxik, animációknál kicsit folyékony élmény

különben még az androidos amazon meg kindle shop is működik rajta


----------



## zola2000 (2012 November 10)

16


----------



## zola2000 (2012 November 10)

17


----------



## zola2000 (2012 November 10)

18


----------



## zola2000 (2012 November 10)

19


----------



## zola2000 (2012 November 10)

20!


----------



## lover (2012 November 10)

köszi szépen


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

Danke


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

Danke Sehr


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

4


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

A kutya jó


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

Szeretem a kutyát


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

Meg az állatokat


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

A jó a jó


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

A rossz nem jó


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

egy meg egy az


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

KiskutYA


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

Tegnap láttam kost


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

Nagyon szellemes


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

megtudom, h mit kell tennem


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

Meg hát tankolni is kellene


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

Szerintetek hol tankoljak?:!:


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

kettő mínusz három az meg mi?


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

Breki nem béka hanem ember


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

Itt ahol most vagyok van egy dagadt macska


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

Tényleg dagi


----------



## lalikapitany (2012 November 10)

Na még egyet ráhuzok


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

1


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

2


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

3


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

4


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

*5*

5


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

6


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

7


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

8


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

9


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

10


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

11


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

12


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

13


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

14


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

15


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

16


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

17


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

18


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

19


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

20


----------



## Gregorius1981 (2012 November 10)

21


----------



## glyntana (2012 November 10)

11


----------



## glyntana (2012 November 10)

Roleplay


----------



## glyntana (2012 November 10)

nászjelentés


----------



## glyntana (2012 November 10)

20! yep


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

1


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

2


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

3


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

4


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

5


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

6


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

7


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

8


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

9


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

10


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

11


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

12


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

13


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

14


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

15


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

16


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

17


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

18


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

19


----------



## peloquin (2012 November 11)

20


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

5


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

6


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

7


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

8


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

9


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

10


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

11


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

12


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

13


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

14


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

15


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

16


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

17


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

18


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

19


----------



## marcipan19 (2012 November 11)

20 :d


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

21 :d


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

22


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

23


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

24


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

a


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

bcdefgh


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

ijklmnop


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

qrstuvwxyz


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

10


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

9


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

8


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

7


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

6


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

5


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

4


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

3


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

2


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

1


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

0


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

-1


----------



## Zsuzsi-érd (2012 November 12)

Én új vagyok!


----------



## Hoshiyo (2012 November 12)

Talán semmi sincs szebb a világon


----------



## Hoshiyo (2012 November 12)

mint találni egy embert, akinek lelkébe nyugodtan letehetjük szívünk titkait,


----------



## Hoshiyo (2012 November 12)

akiben megbízunk,


----------



## Hoshiyo (2012 November 12)

akinek kedves az arca,


----------



## Hoshiyo (2012 November 12)

elűzi lelkünk bánatát,


----------



## Hoshiyo (2012 November 12)

akinek egyszerű jelenléte elég,


----------



## Hoshiyo (2012 November 12)

hogy vidámak és nagyon boldogok legyünk.


----------



## Hoshiyo (2012 November 12)

Istenem, istenem, mily jó volna ennyi
Gyötrelmes valóból szebb álomra kelni!
Arany János


----------



## Hoshiyo (2012 November 12)

Én csak szeretni vágytam! Ó, ki érti meg!
Garai Gábor


----------



## Hoshiyo (2012 November 12)

Írnom kell a szerelemről. Gondolnom kell rá, gondolnom, írnom, és írnom a szerelemről - különben a lelkem nem bírja tovább.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Hoshiyo (2012 November 12)

Hűvös szellő jött. Lement már a nap. 
Érdemes-e, kell-e még várni rád? 
Nem felelt senki. Néma volt a táj 
s könnyezni kezdett sok-sok vadvirág.
Antalfy István


----------



## Hoshiyo (2012 November 12)

A szerelem matematikájában az egy meg egy a mindennel, és a kettőből egy a semmivel egyenlő.
Mignon McLaughlin


----------



## Hoshiyo (2012 November 12)

Mindig érzem a közelségedet, s ezt tudva sosem vagyok egymagam.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

köszönöm


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

19


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

18


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

:99::99:


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

16


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

:12:


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

Nemsokára meg lesz a 20


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

kitartááááás


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

még egy-pár hozzászólás


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

kettőőőőő


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

3


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

nagyon lassúúúúúú


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)




----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

7


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

6


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

5???????


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)




----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

utolsó előtti.............


----------



## Maris78 (2012 November 12)

utolsóóóóóóóó.:4:


----------



## ponger (2012 November 12)

19


----------



## ponger (2012 November 12)

18


----------



## ponger (2012 November 12)

17


----------



## ponger (2012 November 12)

18


----------



## ponger (2012 November 12)

19


----------



## ponger (2012 November 12)

20


----------



## ponger (2012 November 12)

21


----------



## hornblower (2012 November 13)

Nagyon köszönöm!!!

Köszi, hogy feltöltötted!

Ez jó volt!

Azt hiszem ezt el kell olvasni

Szuper!

Nagyon érekesek a kategóriák!

Hahaha 

Ez igen jónak tűnik!!

Köszi a tippet. Eddig sima txt-be mentettem le...

Ezt el kell olvasni


----------



## tyxol (2012 November 13)

Meg van 20 hozzászólásom és eltelt 48 óra és még mindig nem tudok letölteni.
Mi lehet a baj?


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Az ábrándok, mik itt élnek szívemben,
Immár tudom, hogy nem maradnak itt,
Minden, ami szép, gyorsan tovalebben, -
Az élet erre lassan megtanít.


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Mert mi az élet? Percek rohanása;
Fagyos viharként száguld mindenik,
Mögöttük sír a kertek pusztulása,
S a rózsabokrot földig letörik.


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Illatos szirmok, zöldelő levélkék!...
A vihar szárnyán mindez elrepül,
Aztán ragyoghat, nevethet a kék ég:
Ott áll a kert siváran, egyedül.


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Én sem számítok semmi kegyelemre,
Én felettem is végigzúg a szél,
Lelkemnek alvó, rózsaszirmos kertje
Jobban megvédve nincs a többinél.


----------



## Netta05 (2012 November 13)

már csak 4 kell


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Én készen állok minden fájdalomra,
Nem hall ajkamról senki sem panaszt,
De most szívemnek még egy vágya volna.
S ha jó az Isten, meghallgatja azt:


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Ne vágtassanak szegény rózsakerten
Az összes szelek, mind, egyszerre át,
Ne várjon rájok elfásulva lelkem,
Ne törjenek le minden rózsafát;


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Tépjék szirmait egyenként le, lassan;
Mind külön fájjon, sajogjon nekem,
És mindegyiket nagyon megsirassam
És minden könnyem egy-egy dal legyen.


----------



## Netta05 (2012 November 13)

Mingili ezek nagyon szépek


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Csak fussatok hát, mint veszett ebek,
vonítsatok, ha gyilkos éjszaka
körülkerít a farkasok hada,
hogy fölkoncolja hitvány testetek.


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Hát sírjatok csak csípős könnyeket,
a végítélet nektek: harsona
örök pokolra ébresztő szava,
- az ördög fújja, lelketek felett!


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Hogy tudjátok meg, mit tesz egyre égni,
és eltaszítva tudni: el nem éri
a bűvös szférát az, ki kárhozott.


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

És bár lehettél volna, mint az angyal,
időtlen malmot nyomni lesz sorod,
mert földre buktál zúzott, sáros arccal.


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Cirmos cica haj!
Hová lett a vaj?
Ott látom a bajuszodon
Most lesz neked jaj!


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Köszönöm!  Dsida Jenő: Az én kérésem c. versének versszakai. Utána Pilinszky János jön (legkedvencebb költőim), aztán gyerekversek. A 20 kommentre hajtok igazából


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Az előző Netta05 kommentjére lett volna válasz. Kicsit kezdő vagyok még a fórumozásban sajnos.


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

De közben látom, Netta 05 is a 20 kommentes penzum teljesítésére törekszik... neki is már csak pár hozzászólás hiányzik, hogy teljes jogú tag legyen a fórumon  20 másodpercenként lehet elengedni egy üzit - szóval hajrá Netta  És hajrá én


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Hová mész te kis nyulacska?
Ingyom-bingyom tá liber,
tutá liber má liber-
Az erdőbe.


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Minek mész te az erdőbe?
Ingyom-bingyom tá liber,
tutá liber má liber-
Vesszőcskéért.


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Minek néked az a vessző?
Ingyom-bingyom tá liber,
tutá liber má liber-
Kertecskének.


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Minek néked az a kis kert?
Ingyom-bingyom tá liber,
tutá liber má liber-
Virágoknak.


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Minek néked az a virág?
Ingyom-bingyom tá liber,
tutá liber má liber-
Jóanyámnak.


----------



## mingili (2012 November 13)

Ez pedig már csak a ráadás: 

MEGVAN A 20 KOMMENTEM!!! Mi a következő teendő??? Várok???


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

1


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

2


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

3


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

4


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

6


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

7 :1:


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

8:..:


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

9:55:


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

10:roll:


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

11:88:


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

12


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

13:0:


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

14


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

15


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

16:roll:


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

17


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

18:lol:


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

19


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

20 :ugras:


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

+1 :77:


----------



## katera (2012 November 13)

bocsi az 5 kimaradt ,így teljes :5:


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

köszi


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

a


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

b


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

as


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

kléé


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

sad


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

10


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

12


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

14


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

16


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

18


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

20


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

22


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

24


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

26


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

28


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

30


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

32


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

34


----------



## Rail (2012 November 13)

36


----------



## kodori (2012 November 13)

ha jól látom, akkor lemaradt még egy üzenetem...


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

affgdfg


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

dfgdfgrtzrt


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

kjghrttgg


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

amit ma megtehetsz, ne halaszd holnapra


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

khgtthhgzz


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

jkgfgguiuiuiolé


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

köszi


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

szép volt


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

9


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

10:razz:


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

11kiss


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

12:99:


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

13


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

14


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

15:d


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

16


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

16


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

17:d


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

18:55:


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

19:idea:


----------



## L-né Anikó (2012 November 14)

20


----------



## nyuszkócsi (2012 November 14)

Köszi!


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 November 14)

20?


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Kettő


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Három


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Négy


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Öt


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Hat


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Hét


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Nyolc


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Kilenc


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Tiz


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Tizenegy


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Tizenkettő


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Tizenhárom


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Tizennégy


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Tizenöt


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Tizenhat


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Tizenhéz


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Tizennyolc


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Húsz


----------



## Borzosland (2012 November 14)

Huszonegy


----------



## hornblower (2012 November 14)

A könyvek jók


----------



## hornblower (2012 November 14)

A könyvek szépek


----------



## hornblower (2012 November 14)

Olvasni jó


----------



## hornblower (2012 November 14)

Szeretek olvasni


----------



## hornblower (2012 November 14)

a versek szépek


----------



## hornblower (2012 November 14)

A filmek jók


----------



## hornblower (2012 November 14)

Szeretek filmeket nézni


----------



## hornblower (2012 November 14)

Szeretem a Star Wars sorozatot


----------



## hornblower (2012 November 14)

A Gyűrűk Ura szuper


----------



## hornblower (2012 November 14)

A Gyűrűk Ura filmben is jó volt, de a könyv még jobb


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

Ezen a világon semmi nem biztos, kivéve a halált és az adót. -Benjamin Franklin-


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

Légy tisztességes! Ez a legtisztességesebb módja hogy szegény maradj -Napóleon-


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

A lovat nem teszi jobbá az aranyos kantár! -Seneca-


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

Az ostoba elsőnek mond véleményt! -Cicero-


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

Én egy zseni lakóhelye vagyok. -Salvador Dali-


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

A véletlen a tudatlanok istene. -ifj. Dumas-


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

Az aggályok az akarat férgei. -Jules Renard-


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

Aki nem tud titkot tartani, szeretni sem tud. -Stendhal-


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

Az olvasás úriembert csinált Don Quijotéból, de elhitte amit olvasott, s ez őrültté tette. -G.B. Shaw-


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

A kereskedelem a csalás iskolája. -Vauvanargues-


----------



## bobhun (2012 November 15)

ez a téma egy nagyon kedves ötlet


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

Az igazság sohasem tiszta, és ritkán egyszerű. -Oscar Wilde-


----------



## bobhun (2012 November 15)

még 2


----------



## bobhun (2012 November 15)

és az utolsó. zsuzsanna03 hálás köszi


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

A hazugság az önvédelem elemi formája. -Susan Sontag-


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.” (ismeretlen)


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

“Amíg az ember törekszik valamire, hibázik is.” (*Goethe*)


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

“Táncolni kell, Uram. A zene majd csak megjön valahonnan.” (*Zorba, a görög*)


----------



## bobhun (2012 November 15)

Ez igaz Salyan. azt hittem, hogy megvan az állandó tagság, de nem lett meg.


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

“A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.”
(*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

“Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## bobhun (2012 November 15)

a hozzászólás megvan, talán a 48 óra nincs...
kicsit bizonytalan vagyok.


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

“Egy olyan ember, aki nem olvas könyveket, semmivel sem különb annál, mint aki nem tudja elolvasni őket.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## bobhun (2012 November 15)

sebaj, majd talán holnap visszajövök...


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

“Sokat olvastam. De az olvasással is úgy van az ember, tudod… csak akkor kapsz a könyvektől valamit, ha tudsz is adni olvasmányaidnak valamit. Úgy értem, ha olyan lelket viszel feléjük, amely az olvasás párharcában hajlandó sebeket kapni és adni, hajlandó vitatkozni, meggyőzni és meggyőződni, s aztán gazdagodva attól, amit tanult a könyvből, életben vagy munkában építeni abból valamit…” (*Márai Sándor: Az igazi*)


----------



## Salyan (2012 November 15)

“Soha ne félj az árnyékoktól, egyszerűen csak azt jelentik: valahol a közelben ragyog a fény.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 16)

Ez most komoly?
Tényleg fecseghetek bármiről?


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 16)

Bár most éppen nem jut eszembe semmi.


----------



## wuck (2012 November 16)

Elegem van az egészből! Sosem jösz haza időben, éjszakára is
kimaradsz. Megcsalsz fűvel-fával! Most már abban sem vagyok biztos, hogy
te vagy a gyerekeink apja!


----------



## wuck (2012 November 16)

Segíts a bajbajutottakon, emlékezni fognak rád,........... mikor megint bajba kerülnek.


----------



## wuck (2012 November 16)

Sok ember csak azért él még, mert törvénybe ütköző lenne lelőni őket.


----------



## wuck (2012 November 16)

Ha valakinek problémája van veled, mindig jusson eszedbe, hogy az az ő problémája.


----------



## wuck (2012 November 16)

Ne feledd, ha bármikor szükséged van egy segítő kézre, mindig találsz egyet a karod végén.


----------



## wuck (2012 November 16)

A szomszédaim jó zenét hallgatnak! - ha akarják, ha nem ...


----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)




----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)

:d


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

1


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

2


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

3


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

4


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

5


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

6


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

7


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

8


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

9


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

10


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

11


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

12


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

13


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

14


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

15


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

16


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

17


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

18


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

19


----------



## sony309 (2012 November 17)

20


----------



## misa73 (2012 November 17)

tfegtesrzbetbztdhggggggzdnrthgvhf


----------



## misa73 (2012 November 17)

dswqrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

1


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

2


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

3


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

4


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

5


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

6


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

7


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

8


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

9


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

10


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

11


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

12


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

13


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

14


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

15


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

16


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

17


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

18


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

19


----------



## nagyszeru (2012 November 17)

20


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

Azt hiszem, ha valamit megtanultam ebben az évben, az az, hogy az lehetsz, aki szeretnél. De amikor jön a szerelem - úgy értem, az igazi szerelem - a legjobb dolog az, ha magadat adod! kiss


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

Tudom, hogy őrültségnek hangzik, de mi kezdettől fogva úgy összeillettünk, mint a pirítós meg a vaj.
Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

Ha szerelmes vagy, akkor nincs szükség a beszédre. Akkor minden mozdulat, de még maga a csend is ékesen beszél.
Osho


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

A kertben ültek a szép tavaszi napsütésben, a régi hintán, és az egész világból csakis egymást látták.


​


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

Amikor szeretsz valakit, elég bátorságra lelsz magadban, hogy kimondd: - Te vagy az én tükröm! Belenézel a szerelmesed szemébe, és elfogadod, amit ott látsz, a hiányosságaiddal egyetemben. Ha így teszel, ezek a hiányosságok egyszerre már nem is tűnnek olyan rettenetesnek.


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

Ó, tudom, hogy ostobaság! Tudom, hogy csak egy kisfiú, ráadásul buta kisfiú, de ha velem van, én is csak kislánynak érzem magam. Mintha két szerelmes kamasz lennénk, akik nem félnek semmitől. Úgy érzem, miénk a világ. El vagyok varázsolva. Szerelmes vagyok.


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

Én téged akarlak. Csak azt nem tudom, meg tudok-e birkózni mindazzal, ami te vagy.


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

Mit mond a szerelem? 
Azt mondja, érezz.


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

A szerelem ködösíti a látást. Azt látjuk tőle, amit látni szeretnénk és nem a valóságot.


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

A szerelem egy "egészen normális valószerűtlenség", amelyben az ember saját boldogságát más boldogságában találja meg.


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

A szerelem a természet legcsodálatosabb jelensége. A délibábot, a szivárványt fizikai törvényekkel megmagyarázhatjuk: a szerelmet soha.


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

A szerelem jön és elmegy. Míg itt van, édes mámorba, boldog tündöklésbe borít mindent, mindent: mikor elment, teljesen kifosztva, kietlenül és mogorván hagyott mindent, mindent.


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

- A szerelemből mennyi az elég? 
- Mindig egy kicsivel több, mint amit bárki is kapott valaha.


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

Szerelmesnek lenni és igazán szeretni két különböző dolog, miként a virág és a gyümölcs. A gyümölcs megjelenésével eltűnik a virág.


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

A barátság - táptalaj, ahol a szerelem életre kelhet. Ha szerelmet akarsz vinni egy kapcsolatba, akkor először barátságot kell vinni bele.


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

A szerelem vagy meg van írva a csillagokban, vagy nincs. És semmit sem lehet tenni - vagy eljön egyszer, vagy nem.


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

Ittlétének egy fő célja a szerelem: de boldogtalanságának legfőbb eszköze is lehet a szerelem.


​


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

Ha elfogadják szerelmedet, ha karok tárulnak feléd, akkor imádkozz Istenhez, hogy óvja meg ezt a szerelmet a romlástól, mert féltem a túlságosan boldog szíveket.


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

Ahogy az álom jő, isten tudja, honnan, s rátapad a szemhéjakra, ahogy a mámor kezdődik, úgy jő a szerelem, váratlanul, nesztelenül; se nem lép, se nem röpül, csak valahogy ott van.
Mikszáth Kálmán


----------



## Kiarachan (2012 November 17)

Így jön a szerelem? Minden nagy megrázkódtatás nélkül? Halkan, alig észrevehetően, csak egy kicsit nyugtalanítóan, mint a csillagok, amelyekről nem lehet tudni, hogy az estének melyik percében gyulladnak ki az égen?


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

Köszönöm az ötletet. Ez már hozzászólás?


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

Minden szépet továbbra is.


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

Aranyalma ághegyen


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

Bari bég a zöld gyepen.


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

Cirmos cica egerész


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

CSengős csikó heverész.


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

dongó darázs döngicsél


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

esik eső fúj a szél


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

füsti fecske ficsereg


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

gerle galamb kesereg


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

halak úsznak


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

a vízben


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

ez a 14.


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

és a 15.


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

íme a 16.


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

17.


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

18.


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

utolsó előtti


----------



## kabazsu (2012 November 17)

és a 20.


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

1


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

2


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

3


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

4


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

5


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

6


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

7


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

8


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

9


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

10


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

11


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

12:grin:


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

13:656:


----------



## Manoka67 (2012 November 17)

14


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 18)

hkl


----------



## zsokjoc (2012 November 18)

talán 14


----------



## zsokjoc (2012 November 18)

nem! most 14


----------



## zsokjoc (2012 November 18)

Anyukámat meglepem!
De kicsi a tenyerem,
Nem fér bele annyi virág,
Amennyire szeretem.
Kis kezemmel
Mit adhatok?
Csak az egész világot!
Vagy, tán ami ennél is több:
E néhány szál virágot.


----------



## zsokjoc (2012 November 18)

16 ....


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

Most komolyan! Számok? Egyesével beírva????

Nem lehetne legalább a kedvenc vers, soronként? Vagy a Toldi versszakonként? Azzal is megvan a húsz hozzászólás. Meg amúgy is van negyvennyolc óra a teljes jogú tagságig, az alatt meg össze lehet szóláncozni a húsz hozzászólást.


----------



## zsokjoc (2012 November 18)

17 ....


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

erről jutott eszembe....

Egy kis népművelés.

Arany János: Toldi


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

ELSŐ ÉNEK.

,Nyomó rúdat félkezével kapta vala,
Buda felé azzal utát mutatja vala.‘

Ilosvai.

1.

Ég a napmelegtől a kopár szík sarja,
Tikkadt szöcskenyájak legelésznek rajta;
Nincs egy árva fűszál a tors közt kelőben,
Nincs tenyérnyi zöld hely nagy határ mezőben.
Boglyák hűvösében tíz-tizenkét szolga
Hortyog, mintha legjobb rendin menne dolga;
Hej, pedig üresen, vagy félig rakottan,
Nagy szénás szekerek álldogálnak ottan.


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

2.

Ösztövér kutágas, hórihorgas gémmel
Mélyen néz a kútba s benne vizet kémel:
Óriás szunyognak képzelné valaki,
Mely az öreg földnek vérit most szíja ki.
Válunál az ökrök szomjasan delelnek,
Bőgölyök hadával háborúra kelnek:
De felült Lackó a béresek nyakára,
Nincs, ki vizet merjen hosszu csatornára.


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

3.

Egy, csak egy legény van talpon a vidéken,
Meddig a szem ellát puszta földön, égen;
Szörnyü vendégoldal reng araszos vállán,
Pedig még legénytoll sem pehelyzik állán.
Széles országútra messze, messze bámul,
Mintha más mezőkre vágyna e határrul;
Azt hinné az ember: élő tilalomfa,
Ütve ,általútnál’ egy csekély halomba.


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

4.

Szép öcsém, miért állsz ott a nap tüzében?
Ládd, a többi horkol boglya hűvösében;
Nyelvel a kuvasz is földre hengeredve,
A világért sincs most egerészni kedve:
Vagy sohasem láttál olyan forgó szelet,
Mint az, aki mindjárt megbirkózik veled,
És az útat nyalja sebesen haladva,
Mintha füstokádó nagy kémény szaladna?


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

5.

Nem is, nem is azt a forgószelet nézi,
Mely a hamvas útat véges-végig méri:
Túl a tornyon, melyet porbul rakott a szél,
Büszke fegyver csillog, büszke hadsereg kél.
És amint sereg kél szürke por ködéből,
Úgy kel a sohajtás a fiú szivéből;
Aztán csak néz, csak néz előre hajolva,
Mintha szive-lelke a szemében volna.


----------



## zsokjoc (2012 November 18)

Az élet osztja a lapokat, és az embernek azzal kell játszania, amit kapott. Robyn Sisman


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

6.

„Szép magyar leventék, aranyos vitézek!
Jaj be keservesen, jaj be búsan nézlek.
Merre, meddig mentek? Harcra? Háborúba?
Hírvirágot szedni gyöngyös koszorúba?
Mentek-é tatárra? mentek-é törökre,
Nekik jóéjtszakát mondani örökre?
Hej! ha én is, én is köztetek mehetnék,
Szép magyar vitézek, aranyos leventék!”


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

7.

Ilyenforma Toldi Miklós gondolatja,
Mely sovárgó lelkét mélyen szántogatja;
S amint fő magában, amint gondolkodik,
Szíve búbánatban összefacsarodik.
Mert vitéz volt apja; György is, álnok bátyja,
A királyfi mellett nőtt fel, mint barátja;
S míg ő béresekkel gyüjt, kaszál egy sorban,
Gőgösen henyél az a királyudvarban.


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

8.

Itt van immár a had, Laczfi nádor hada,
Itt kevély hadával Laczfi Endre maga;
Délcegen megűli sárga paripáját,
Sok nehéz aranyhím terheli ruháját;
És utána nyalka, kolcsagos legények,
Tombolván alattok cifra nyergü mének:
Nézi Miklós, nézi, s dehogy veszi észbe,
Hogy a szeme is fáj az erős nézésbe.


----------



## zsokjoc (2012 November 18)

Folyton próbálom megtalálni magam, de mindig csak másokra akarok hasonlítani. Persze tudat alatt, mert én amúgy senkire NEM akarok hasonlítani. Olyan akarok lenni, mint én. De az milyen? Miért nem ezt tanítják az iskolákban? Koncz Erzsébet


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

9.

„Hé, paraszt! melyik út megyen itt Budára?”
Kérdi Laczfi hetykén, csak amúgy félvállra;
De Toldinak a szó szivébe nyilallik,
És olyat döbben rá, hogy kivűl is hallik.
„Hm, paraszt én!” emígy füstölög magában,
„Hát ki volna úr más széles e határban?
Toldi György talán, a rókalelkü bátya,
Ki Lajos királynál fenn a tányért váltja?


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

10.

Én paraszt? én?” - Amit még e szóhoz gondolt,
Toldi Györgyre szörnyü nagy káromkodás volt.
Azzal a nehéz fát könnyeden forgatja,
Mint csekély botocskát, véginél ragadja;
Hosszan, egyenesen tartja félkezével,
Mutatván az utat, hol Budára tér el,
S mintha vassá volna karja, maga válva,
Még csak meg se rezzen a kinyujtott szálfa.


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

11.

Nádorispán látja Toldit a nagy fával,
És elámul rajta mind egész hadával.
„Ember ez magáért” Laczfi mond „akárki;
Nos fiúk, birokra, hadd lássuk, ki áll ki?
Vagy ki tartja úgy fel azt a hitvány rúdat,
Amellyel mutatja e suhanc az útat?”
Szégyen és gyalázat: zúg, morog mindenki,
Egy paraszt fiúval még sem áll ki senki!


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

12.

De ki vína bajt az égiháborúval,
Szélveszes, zimankós, viharos borúval?
És ki vína Isten tüzes haragjával,
Hosszu, kacskaringós, sistergő nyilával?
Mert csak az kössön ki Toldival, ha drága
S nem megunt előtte Isten szép világa;
Jaj-keserves annak, aki jut kezébe,
Meghalt anyjának is visszarí ölébe.


----------



## zsokjoc (2012 November 18)

már 19


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

13.

Elvonul a hadnép hosszu tömött sorban,
Toldiról beszélnek az egész táborban;
Mindenik mond néki nyájasat vagy szépet,
Mindenik derít rá egy mosolygó képet;
Egyik így szól: „Bajtárs! mért nem jősz csatára?
Ily legénynek, mint te, ott van ám nagy ára.”
Másik szánva mondja: „Szép öcsém, be nagy kár,
Hogy apád paraszt volt s te is az maradtál.”


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

14.

Elvonúl a tábor, csillapul morajja:
Ezt a szél elhordta, azt a por takarja;
Toldi meg nagybúsan hazafelé ballag,
Vaskos lábnyomától messze reng a parlag;
Mint komor bikáé, olyan a járása,
Mint a barna éjfél, szeme pillantása,
Mint a sértett vadkan, fú veszett dühében,
Csaknem összeroppan a rúd vas kezében.


----------



## EVE12 (2012 November 18)

...Innen lehet folytatni. Van még tizenegy ének.


----------



## zsokjoc (2012 November 18)

köszönöm


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsokat!


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

Felírta a gyógyszert, lebélyegezte a receptet, és odaadta a betegnek.
A sápadt, már-már egészen kopasz férfi motyogott valamit,
és félig hátrálva ment ki a rendelőből.
- A következőt - mondta az orvos, anélkül hogy felnézett
volna. A mennyezeti lámpa erős fényt szórt rá, s az éles világításban
látszott, hogy rövidre nyírt hajában sok az ősz szál.
Alacsony, kövérkés nő jött be. Kislányt, öt-hatéves gyereket
vezetett kézen fogva.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

- Ahogy hazaért az iskolából, látom, hogy kiütései vannak. . .
- kezdte magyarázni.
Az orvos felállt az asztaltól, és előrejött. Nyakában ide-oda
himbálózott a gumicsöves fonendoszkóp.
- Vetkőztesse le - mondta az asszonynak, és odaguggolt a
gyerek mellé. Csak a rend kedvéért vizsgálta meg, egy pillanatig
se volt kétséges, hogy bárányhimlős a kislány.
Ujra receptet vett, köhögéscsillapítót írt, s pár szóval megmondta
az asszonynak, mi ilyenkor a teendő. Aztán kezet mosott
- a forró víz jólesett a bőrének -, s csak utána szólt az aszszisztensnőnek,
aki némán ült kis asztala mellett:


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

- Vége?
A gondosan fésült, ötven év körüli, merev tartású asszony bólintott :
- Elég volt. Negyvenhárom beteg . . . Meddig tart még?
Az orvos vállat vont.
- Ördög tudja. Minden évben más. Tavaly ilyenkor már túl
voltunk az egészen. Ez megint egy újfajta influenzajárvány.
- Nagyon fáradtnak látszik - mondta az asszony. - Főzök
egy kávét, mielőtt elmegy.
- Hagyja a fenébe - legyintett az orvos, és helyére akasztotta
a törülközőt. - Nem kávé kell nekem.
Az asztalon felcsengett a telefon. Érte nyúlt.
- Tessék. Kelemen. Igen. Hány szám?
Felírta a nevet és a címet.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

- Mi a panasz ?
Nem volt türelme végigvárni, amíg a vonal túlsó végén a női
hang végigmondja. Odaadta a telefonkagylót az asszisztensnőnek,
maga pedig levetette fehér köpenyét. Ugy érezte, szorítja
a torkát a nyakkendő, de nem lazította meg. Száraz volt a nyelőcsöve.
Szomjúság kínozta. Halkan elkáromkodta magát, és intett
az asszisztensnőnek, hogy fojtsa már bele a szót a bőbeszédű nőszemélybe.
- Kelemen doktor úr még ma este kimegy - mondta az aszszony,
s kihasználva a vonal végén támadt meglepetést, amit az
keltett, hogy férfihang helyett egy nő szólt, jóestét köszönt, és
letette a kagylót.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

Az orvos összeszámolta noteszében a címeket.
- Nem is sok - mondta. - Hat hívás. Tegnap tizenegy volt.
Magára vette szürke kabátját, és összekattintotta fényét vesztett
táskája zárját.
- Aludjon jól, Sárika - intett az asszisztensnőnek, és kiment.
A körzeti rendelő előszobájában már a takarítóasszonyok
dolgoztak. Mosták a kövezetet. Az egyik kiegyenesítette derekát,
köszönt az orvosnak, a többi észre se vette.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

Kelemen kilépett az utcára. Egyszerre szemközt vágta a hideg
szél, amely fütyörészve, meg-megújuló hullámokban jött a kivilágított
Körút felől. Kocsija ott állt tíz-tizenöt lépésnyire a
rendelő ajtajától, de ő ellenkező irányba indult. Átvágott az
úttesten. A legközelebbi utcasarokra tartott.
A kocsmaajtó nyitva volt. Pára zúdult ki rajta az utcára, és
szétoszlott a hidegben.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

A helyiség tömve volt. A pultoknál és a magas könyöklők
körül mindenütt emberek szorongtak, sok kipirult arc, némelyik
a kinti hidegtől, a többi a szesztől vörös. Csökkentették a
talponállók számát - gondolta Kelemen -, de az italos emberek
száma semmivel se lett kevesebb, csak a zsúfoltság nőtt. Beállt
a sorba, amely a pénztár felé kígyózott.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

- Milyen konyakjuk van? - kérdezte a gyűrött arcú pénztárosnőtől,
amikor nagy sokára odajutott a kasszához.
- Cabinet. Hat ötven.
- Adjon egy felet meg egy kis szódát is - mondta az orvos,
aztán meggondolta magát. - Adjon két felet.
- Előbb is eszébe juthatott volna - rántott egyet a vállán a nő,
amikor újra blokkolt. Aztán észrevette Kelemen hóna alatt az
orvostáskát, és zavar ült ki az arcára, egyfajta tanácstalanság,
ami nyilván abból fakadt, hogy a pénztárban ugyan ő a hatalom,
de a doktorokat mindenkinek tisztelnie kell, hiszen ki
tudja, mikor akad velük baja az embernek.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

- Öntse egybe a két felet - mondta.
Elvette a deci konyakot, és egyetlen korttyal lenyelte. A szesz
lefutott a nyelőcsövén, és szinte beleszúrt a gyomrába. Egy-két
év múlva mégis gyomorbajos leszek - gondolta, de rögtön el is
feledkezett róla. A konyak kellemes meleggel áradt szét benne,
s torkából egyszerre elmúlt a száraz szomjúság.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

A betegekkel gyorsan végzett - tíz óra is alig múlt, amikor
kilépett az utolsótól.-, s még nem volt nagyon késő ahhoz, hogy
beugorjon Latkihoz. A gyerekeket már lefektették, de ők még
ébren vannak - gondolta. Már vége a televíziónak is.
A négyemeletes körúti ház előtt tucatnyi gépkocsi parkolt,
alig sikerült besorolnia közéjük. Ösztönszerűen megnézte, ki
tudja-e hozni később a Rekordot a többi autó közül, aztán be-
sietett a kapun.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

- Te vagy? - kérdezte teljesen oktalanul Latki, amikor ajtót
nyitott neki. - Bandi jött - kiáltott be aztán a feleségének.
Latki alacsony, pocakos ember volt, szemüveget viselt, egyik
keretében fekete üveggel. Még a háborúban vesztette el a bal
szemét, s Kelemen tudta, hogy a maradék jobb szem se tart
már sokáig. Sohase merte megkérdezni Latkitól, hogy tisztában
van-e a szeme állapotával.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

- Főzzek kávét? - kérdezte a karcsú, félénken lassú mozgású
asszony, aki így pongyolában egészen lányosnak látszott, mintha
nem is húsz, hanem legalább harminc évvel lenne fiatalabb az uránál.
- Nem kérek - rázta meg a fejét Kelemen.
Az asszony kinyitotta a tálaló felső ajtaját, és konyakos üveget vett elő.
- Nem muszáj innia - mondta, amikor odaállította az asztalra
a palackot. - Látom, olyan fáradt, alig áll a lábán.
- Megint pocsék napod volt neked is? - kérdezte Latki.
Kelemen legyintett. Töltött magának a konyakból, és megitta.
Sokkal erősebb, mint a kocsmában - állapította meg, ahogy
jóformán mindennap.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

- Mennyit ittál? - kérdezte Latki.
- Irigykedsz? - nézett rá Kelemen.
- Te mégy neki egyszer valaminek a járgányoddal . . . - a
kövér orvos nem mosolygott.
- Több esze van annak, mint nekünk együtt. Különben. . .
ha nem akarod, nem muszáj megkínálni.
- Inkább itt igyék, mint másutt - szólalt meg az asszony.
- Köszönöm. - Kelemen érezte, hogy valami fintor ül ki az
arcára, és újra töltött.
- Legalább aludj itt - ült le melléje Latki.
- A kis szobában - csatlakozott rögtön az asszony. - Mindjárt megágyazok.
- Akkor is ki kell fizetnem a szállodát - nézte a pohárban a
borostyánszínű italt Kelemen.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

- Kidobott pénz - könyökölt rá az asztalra Latki. - Amíg
nem találsz valami rendes lakást; ellakhatnál nálunk.
- Én is mondtam már -- helyeselt az asszonyů.
Kelemen nem felelt nekik. Szórakozottan forgatta hosszú,
csontos ujjai között a metszett üvegpoharat. Ellakhatnék -
gondolta. Miért ne? De miért igen? Teljesen mindegy.
Jóleső lustasággal volt tele. A szoba melege kihevítette. Csak
a sarokban égett egy sárga fényű hangulatlámpa, s az orvos úgy
érezte jó volna nem mozdúlni, hanem így ülve elaludni, vagy
tán még azt se, csak minden mozgás nélkül tovább terpeszkedni
itt. A szomszéd szobában alusznak a gyerekek


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

Az asztalon újság hevert. Tegnap újra negywen bomba robbant Algírban. . .
Szájához emelte a talpas poharat, és lassan kikortyolta belőle
a konyakot. Megérezte, hogyů ma este újra be fog rúgni. Micsoda
marhaság. Reggel fájni fog a feje, rossz lesz a közérzete,
amíg meg nem issza az első konyakot. Azzal pedig újra kezdődik
minden elölről, hogy holnap este megint megérezze tíz óra
tájban vagy talán előbb. talán később a részegség első jelét, a
tompa lüktetést a halántékában.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

- Na, megyek - mondta, és összeszedte magát, hogy frissen
álljon fel a székről.
- Maradjon itt - nézett rá az asszony.
Mosolygott.
- Tudja, hogy úgyse maradok. - Megszorította Latki könyökét,
és kiment az előszobába, hogy felvegye a kabátját.
A Körúton már alig volt forgalom. Megeresztette az autót, s
kirohant vele a bécsi országútra. A reflektor belevágott a sötétbe,
és fényes, fehér utat nyitott az éjszakában. Kelemen kihajtott
a tábláig, amely Budapest határát jelezte, s ott kényelmesen
megfordult. Érezte, hogy biztos a keze - azt is nehéz lenne
megmagyarázni, honnan az idegeiben ez a sok pokolian jó
reflex -, s most már valamivel lassabban vezette vissza, a város
fényei felé a kocsit.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

Két-három hazafelé igyekvő teherautó előzte meg. Hagyta,
hogy elhúzzanak mellette, adott nekik háromszáz méter előnyt,
aztán elmosolyodott, rátaposott a gázra, s pillanatok alatt elfütyült
az ormótlan, nehéz gépkocsik mellett.
Résnyire leeresztette a Rekord ablakát, hadd vágjon be fejére
a hideg szél, s fél kézre fogva a volánt, rágyújtott. Még
mindig húsz perc hiányzik az éjfélhez - nézte meg az autó foszforeszkáló
óráját. Soká lesz reggel. Akkor meg kezdődik a robot
odabent a kórházban délutánig, amikor is végigjárja magánbetegeit
- gondolatban gyorsan végigszaladt a kilenc néven,
akik holnap várják -, hattól nyolcig rendelés a körzetben, utána
megint címek és megint este, és minden újra meg újra ismétlődik,
forog ez a rohadt verkli, lustán, unalmasan


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

Már a belvárosban járt, önkéntelenül engedelmeskedve a közlekedést
szabályozó tábláknak, amelyek lassan már lehetetlenné
teszik a gépkocsiforgalmat a város belsejében. Még két év, és
annyi lesz az autó, hogy moccanni se lehet Budapesten:
A bár piros neonbetűi feléje pislogtak. Tudta, hogy be fog
menni, de megkérdezte magától, hogy minek. Egy pillanatig
furcsállotta is, miért nem jutott eszébe az elmúlt hónapokban
egyszer se, hogy eljöjjön ide. Megállt a járda mellett. Gépiesen
le akarta zárni a kilincset, aztán arra gondolt, hogy úgyse marad
sokáig, nem lesz kedve hozzá, s csak becsapta a kocsiajtót.
A szemüveges portás megemelte aranyzsinóros tányérsapkáját,
amikor belépett, s - más dolga nem lévén - elvette tőle a
kabátját is, hogy a ruhatárba vigye.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

A bárpult fölött rejtett fények égtek, s vissza-visszacsillantak
az üvegekről meg a kávéfőző gép krómozott fémtestéről. Vendég
alig volt a bárban. Csak a belső sarkok félhomályában lapult
egy-egy pár. Az asztalok többsége körül üresek voltak a székek.
. A zene éppen hallgatott. A gyerekképű, enyhén püffedt arcú
zongorista felállt, és odament Kelemenhez.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

- A mohácsi vész óta nem láttalak - nyújtott kezet.
Kelemen nem felelt neki. Mit mondjon? Valóban tavaly nyáron
volt itt utoljára, a születésnapján, s akkor nem érezte jól
magát a tömegben.
- Uborkaszezon? - kérdezte.
- Nem tudom, mi van az emberekkel - tárta szét két karját
a zongorista. - Péntek van, de máskor mindig többen vannak
pénteken is. Gyere, meghívlak egy pofa nedűre.


----------



## luxipapa (2012 November 18)

:ugras:


----------



## Hendina (2012 November 18)

[h=2]Az Ikrek jellemzői[/h]Módfelett kíváncsi és nagyon intellektuális. Életét a másokkal való kapcsolatok, a hosszas beszélgetések és a szűnni nem akaró tudás utáni vágy hajtja. Általában a társaság középpontja, mindenkivel képes órákig elbeszélgetni. Sokszor több dolgot csinálnak egyszerre, ezért olykor felületesek lehetnek, de ez csak azért van, mert félnek, hogy lemaradnak valamiről. Folyamatos vándorlásban vannak, mindig lebeg valamilyen cél a szemük előtt, de mivel nem mindig realisták, előfordul, hogy kudarcot vallanak, amit nehezen viselnek, de hamar talpra állnak.
Szerelmes természet, sokszor nem is számít, hogy ki van mellette, a lényeg maga az érzés, ahogy a legtöbb levegő jegyűnél. Sokszor keveredik kalandokba, nem egy hűséges típus.


----------



## Hendina (2012 November 18)

Az A-vitamin a zsírban oldódó vitaminok családjába tartozik, bár hatásainak egy részét (metabolitjain keresztül) hormonszerű módon fejti ki. Ilyen értelemben az A-vitaminnak, illetve a retinoidoknak számos folyamatban, így a retina (szemideghártya) fényérzékenységét biztosító rodopszin (a retina működéséhez nélkülözhetetlen fényérzékeny anyag, látóbíbor) felépítésében, a csontnövekedésben, a reprodukcióban, az embrionális fejlődésben, a hámszövet és az epithelialis szövetek épségének a fenntartásában, az ektoderma normális fejlődéséhez és működéséhez (bőr, nyálkahártya, mirigyhám), és számos más sejt differenciálódásának irányításában van lényeges szerepük. Antioxidáns, gyökfogó tulajdonságú.


A-vitamint a máj, vese, szív, tojássárgája, tengeri halak, narancsfélék, sötétzöld leveles zöldségek, paradicsom tartalmaznak, A-provitaminokat: a répában, parajban, kajszibarackban, kelkáposztában, sárgadinnyében, sütőtökben, paradicsomban, pirospaprikában találunk.


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Nagyon jól jött ez az információ!!!


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

most nagyon jól jött ez az információ


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Van, aki vedel, ha tudásszomja van, és van, aki csak kortyolgat!


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Az élet jutalma mindig arányban van a vállalt kockázattal!


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Ha igazán szereted azt amit csinálsz, soha nem kell munkát végezned!


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Aki nem halad az hátrál!


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Az élet minősége a fontos. A hosszát nem lehet élvezni!\\m/


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Nem az számít, hogy hová mész, hanem az, hogy hogyan mész!


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Az éhezőnek ne halat adj, hanem hálót...


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Fegyelemben a szabadság...


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Az igazán jelentős csatákat csak önmagunkban vívhatjuk!


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Annyiért vasznek, amennyiért adod magad...


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Semmi sem állíthatja meg azt, aminek eljött az ideje.


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

A sikerhez vezető utat naponta átépítik...


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Azt vonzzuk, amit megérdemlünk...


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Az emberek azért félnek maghalni, mert nem igazán élnek...


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Ha te boldogtalan vagy, senkit nem zavar annyira mint téged.:9:


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Mindig azt találod, amit keresel.


----------



## Andika07 (2012 November 18)

Ahol a siker szégyen, ott a a kudarc erénynek számít!


----------



## Evaadrienn (2012 November 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zkata (2012 November 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

Hajnali mondások tőlem:
Az élet önismerettel kezdődik.


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

Hajnali mondások tőlem:
Gondolkozni kevés, cselekedni sok


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

Hajnali mondások tőlem:
Néha csak magammal nehéz lenni


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

Hajnali mondások tőlem:
Ha semmid van, add el azt.


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

Hajnali mondások tőlem:
Gondolataim rabja vagyok


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

Hajnali mondások tőlem:
Éhes vagyok, iszom egyet


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

Hajnali mondások tőlem:
Még 3 mondás a nirvána


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

Hajnali mondások tőlem:
Buddhista lennék ha hinnék az újjászületésben


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

Hajnali mondások tőlem:
Félelemtől való félelem a legerősebb méreg


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

Hajnali mondások tőlem:
Az utolsó mondás nem az utolsó


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

Hajnali mondások tőlem:
Úgy-e megmondta


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

Na akkor most mért nem vagyok állandó tag?


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

regisztráció óta csak eltelt 48 óra


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

elmegyek 30 ig


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

elég jól szórakozom


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

na már csak megszokásból


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

zia


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

Köszönet!


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

Vajon mikor tudok letölteni...


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

4


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

5


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

6


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

7


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

8


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

9


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

10


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

11 hozzászólás


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

12 remélem, ez tényleg működik!


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

13 remélem, ez tényleg működni fog!


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

14, már csak 6?


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

15, még 5


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

16


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

17, hajaj!


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

18. Mindjárt.


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

19. Már csak 1!


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

20! Remélem, ez tényleg működik!!!


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

Nem működött!!! Hiába a 20. (((((


----------



## petild (2012 November 20)

Pedig azt olvastam, hogy ha nem tudok letölteni, annak az az oka, hogy nincs 20 hozzászólásom és itt pótolhatom. De még mindig nem megy. 
Ezt az üzenetet kapom továbbra is:
"a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte."


----------



## zsizsikbaby (2012 November 20)

Ha jól tudom 48 órának el kell telnie...de lehet azóta már sikerült mert látom h már 28 db-nál jársz



petild írta:


> Pedig azt olvastam, hogy ha nem tudok letölteni, annak az az oka, hogy nincs 20 hozzászólásom és itt pótolhatom. De még mindig nem megy.
> Ezt az üzenetet kapom továbbra is:
> "a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
> 
> ...


----------



## zsizsikbaby (2012 November 20)

De amúgy ha már itt járunk,miért van erre a szabályra szükség?


----------



## zsizsikbaby (2012 November 20)

Jön egy nap. Aminek a reggelét éppúgy utálod, mint az összes eddigit. Ám a napkelte és a napnyugta között történik valami. És este már másként gondolsz a következő reggelre. Mert abban a reggelben már nem csak kötelességek várnak rád, hanem más is. Valaki más. Aki miatt szép az ébredés, szép a nappal, kellemes a munka, nem nyűg a feladat, és csodálatos az élet. Aki miatt már álmodban is a reggelt várod, hogy újra találkozz vele, hogy hallhasd hangját, érezd érzéseit, láthasd szemeit. Akinek ma is szépet, jót szeretnél adni kincseidből, hogy szebbé tehesd életét. És a reggel többé már nem nyűg, a reggel többé nem kötelesség, a reggel már Ő. Létezik ilyen reggel.


----------



## mylord66 (2012 November 20)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mylord66 (2012 November 20)

Köszönöm.Kipróbálom.


----------



## denimfire (2012 November 21)

Köszönöm, hogy csatlakozhattam


----------



## denimfire (2012 November 21)

Ma szép időnk lesz


----------



## denimfire (2012 November 21)

vasárnap katalin lesz


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 21)

20 perc és mehetek melózni


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 21)

két intarzia-berakásos lóharapás fűrészel egy élére állított olajfoltot a liftaknában


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 21)

jihhááááá


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 21)

szélfoszlány-beszáradás


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 21)

tetranátrium-pirofoszfát


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 21)

Albert Einstein bizottság


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 21)

Ülök a WC-n. 
A WC lécén.
A nap betűz. 
A bűz kiűz.
Akkor jön a hír.
A WC papír elfogyott.
B....a meg a jegesmedve,
-Itt sz......k egész este.


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 21)

Élt egyszer egy tvelf király Az Irtó Nagy Sanrap Orkot vágott Mellowmarshnál Mondván: "Holnap halnap! " Seregében masírozott sok exbányász törpe Odahaza nem a kő, az asszony volt megtörve Két álló nap dúlt a csata, mit tagadjuk, sajna A törpök meg elrejtőztek: "Sanrap, le vagy szarva!" Refrén: Clerasil, metrecal, lavoris a kórus Egy sem az a kifejezett vitézkedő mókus Dühőngött a nagy király Nem rejtette mérgét: Kapjak csak el egyet is! Letépem szemérmét! Rinyáltak a tőrpök nagyon Biz, az egész sokadalom Bűzbalta, az ő királyuk Hajnal óta ordít rájuk Jaj! Refrén: Twist-a-cap, almamag, gardol és duz Hajnal óta ordít rájuk Jaj ! Hűségünket ha kevesled Mondotta Bűzbalta Vedd e kardot, Sanrap Vagdalkozz magadba! Clerasil a penge neve Szólott a vén marha Győzöl vele, mi meg szépen Elmegyünk a francba Refrén: Cadillac, pickapack, udó kaloderma Győzöl vele, mi meg szépen Elmegyünk a francba Elfogadom ajándékod: Nagy fazon vagy, tőrpe! Mondá Sanrap, de elsőül Büzt szabdalta őssze Azóta is emlegetik Dalban és regében: Tvelfben, tőrpben bízni Kőnnyelműség, kérem! Refrén: Oxydol, geritol, fadugó a borban Tveltben, tőrpben bízni Döreség valóban!


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 21)

Herót fiúk, kis büdösek Vagy szomjasak, vagy éhesek Egymást testvérként szeretik A többit meg megkergetik Kaja, pia, bánat írja Ki-ki fogyaszt, amíg bírja Korty és falat, korty és falat Törp a neve, ki lemarad Kórus: Zaba anyu, zaba apu Idegenre útilapu Slussz Herót fiúk idegyűlnek Egyél fekve, ha úgy könnyebb! Zabálnak ők déltől délig Ezzel is a békét védik Ehető vagy? Neked annyi Föld a sírod, talpalattnyi Herótok! Fel sose nőnek Jót hánynak, azt szertedőlnek Kórus: Zaba anyu, zaba apu Idegenre útilapu Slussz


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 21)

Grundig blaupunkt luger frug Watusi snarf wazuu Nixon dirksen nasahist Rebuzuu bugaluu


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 21)

8


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

Annyira lekötnek az első gondolatok, hogy nincs helye hátsónak...


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

2


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

3


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

4


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

5


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

sziasztok


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

új vagyok és nem teljesn tisza még,hogy mit kell tennem))


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

még írni sem tudok helyesen


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

tényleg elég betüket és számokat írni?


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

1


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

2


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

3


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

4


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

5


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

6


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

7


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

)))8


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

9


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

10,mindjárt


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

11


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

12,na még 5


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

7


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

8


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

9


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

10


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

11


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

13


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

14


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

12


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

15


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

13


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

És tadam))


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

14


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

nem 20 kell?


----------



## Rozitimo (2012 November 21)

És akkor ezzel így jogosult vagyok itt maradni?


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

16


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

Joga van hallgatni...


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

és minden, amit mond


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

felhasználható


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

Ön ellen a


----------



## CRCGM (2012 November 21)

bíróságon. és ezzel 20 minimum


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

Ha már 20 hozzászólás kell, akkor én is inkább kedves idézeteket osztanék meg !


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Az emberek néha azokat a dolgokat írják le, amit nem tudnak elmondani..."


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"A barátság legnagyobb próbája nem az, ha a magunk hibáit tárjuk fel barátunknak, hanem ha neki tárjuk fel az övéit."


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Vannak dolgok, amiket bánsz, hogy megtettél. Ugyanakkor, ha változtatnál rajtuk, nem az lennél, aki vagy."


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Az ember mindig olyanért hoz áldozatot, akit végtelenül szeret."


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Sérüléseinknek nem az a céljuk, hogy meggyógyuljanak..hanem hogy erősebbé és bátrabbá tegyenek bennünket. Ezt tudd, amikor szenvedsz."


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"A jövőnek sok neve van. A gyenge úgy hívja - elérhetetlen, a gyáva úgy - ismeretlen, a bátor pedig lehetőségnek becézi.'"


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Ha meg akarsz találni valamit..ne keresd!"


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Sok ember fog ki-és be sétálni az életedből, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben."


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy sokáig haragudjunk és mindent elraktározzunk, ami fáj..."


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Arra figyelj, amid van. Ne arra, amid nincs."


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Elfogadtam a jót, mikor jött. A rosszat ugyanúgy. Mert tudtam, elmúlik mindkettő."


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Mert gyerek vagyok vagy felnőtt? Eldönteni nem tudom. Én hiszek a valóságban, de sokszor álmodom. Én álmodok szépeket és hiszem, valóra válhat! Az élet talán ettől szép..ezt üzenem a nagy világnak!"


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Mindig légy önmagad, az élet túl rövid, hogy más bőrébe bújj."


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Merj álmodni, mert vágyak nélkül nincs más, csak a szürke hétköznapok."


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Mindenki megérdemel valakit, aki miatt várhatja a holnapot"


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

"Tudod Malacka, van úgy, hogy valaki nagyon törődik a másikkal. Azt hiszem, ezt hívják szeretetnek."


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

3


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

2


----------



## sütibaba (2012 November 21)

1


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

Jó ez a fórum


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

Tedd vagy ne tedd, de ne próbáld!
Yoda


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

Vannak olyan könyvek, amelyek álmodni hívnak, és vannak olyanok, amelyek megmutatják a valóságot. 
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

Az évszámok az apja sírkövén nemcsak kőbe vésett számok, hanem az életének 
emlékei, és a kötőjel a legfontosabb: ez jelképezi mindazt, ami eltelt 
a nyitó–és zárójelenet között. Soha nem fogja elfelejteni, és ezért soha nem távozik el igazán.
C.A. Édes semmiségek


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

A legjobb könyveket félig-meddig az olvasók írják. (Voltaire)


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

Mézeskalács


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

Kvantummechanika


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

”Az élet egy tánc. Egyszerre járod és tanulod.”


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

"Jó anyád tudja, hogy ruháit viseled?" Iron man


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

Slash - Apocalyptic Love


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

Salvador Dalí (Y)


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

Modoc- Elefántok elefántja


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

Why so serious?


----------



## Boog90 (2012 November 21)

Mr Nobody


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

1


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

2


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

3


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

4


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

5


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

6


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

7


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

8


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

9


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

10


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

11


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

12


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

13


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

14


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

15


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

16


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

17


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

18


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

*​19*


----------



## computerfarmer (2012 November 21)

20


----------



## kerteszvivi (2012 November 21)

Köszi!


----------



## kerteszvivi (2012 November 21)

12


----------



## kerteszvivi (2012 November 21)




----------



## kerteszvivi (2012 November 21)

Hol látom, hogy hány hozzászólásra van még szükség?


----------



## kerteszvivi (2012 November 21)

21


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

1


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

2


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

3


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

4


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

5


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

6


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

7


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

8


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

9


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

10


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

11


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

12


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

13


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

14


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

15


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

16


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

17


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

18


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

19


----------



## omelon (2012 November 22)

20


----------



## bl2 (2012 November 22)

...minden kezdet nehez.


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

a


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

b


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

c


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

d


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

e


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

f


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

g


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

h


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

i


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

j


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

k


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

l


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

m


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

n


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

o


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

p


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

q


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

r


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

s


----------



## dakamonika (2012 November 23)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

1


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

2


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

3


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

4


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)




----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

6kiss


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

7


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

8


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

9


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

10 már a fele megvan


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

11 és köszönöm a lehetőséget hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

12 mert nélkületek semmire sem megyek


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

13 mert olvasnom kell, muszáj


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

14 máskülönben elvisz egy uszály


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

15 már a számom


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

16 elhihetitek hogy nem bánom


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

17 vége lesz lassan a jónak


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

18 és eljön értem egy csónak


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

19 most meg csónak?! Pocaaaaak


----------



## Mália (2012 November 23)

20 és itt a vége fuss el véle


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

" próbaidőre felfüggesztett halálos ítéletünk van."


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

" A mókus megáll kerekében s felsóhajt: ennyire volnánk...!" (Fodor Ákos)


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

" Élet és Mű : szellem az anyag örökké égő házából menekít ezt-azt" (Fodor Ákos)


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Ihletem egy Édes Anyához
Ne hidd, hogy mafla gyermek: ne védd agyon a nyelvet;
bízz benne (úgyis elvet neu-trendit,Ódon Elvet)
-vétek vitrinbe tenned: szeresd, de élni engedd. (Fodor Ákos)


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Kerek malac
"Nem erőszak a disznótor"?
Kérdezd csak meg a disznótól!


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Korszerű önvédelmi fegyver : Vállról indítható rándítás.


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Példa: 
ahogy a tenger ír a fövenyre: 
írja-törli, írja-törli
mindig ugyanazt-sosem ugyanúgy. (Fodor Ákos)


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Este
Visszasugárzom, amit kaptam,
mint a kő a Nap melegét.


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

3 negatív szó:
nincs 
semmi 
baj.


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Egy Basho- tanítvány beszámolója
Vidám, gömbölyded, zöld kis szagok ugrálnak: borsóleves fő! (Fodor Ákos)


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Fodor Ákos:

Addig is

Talán nem merőben véletlen, hogy itt vagyunk.


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Talán az sem csupán a sors szeszélyének tudható be: meddig vagyunk itt.


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Addig is: legyünk itt jól. Lehetőleg nem ártva sem másnak, sem magunknak.


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Szemlélődjünk és tűnődjünk el mindazon, akik-amik csak itt, csak most, és csak addig vagyunk- míg itt vagyunk.


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Így akár azt is megsejthetjük: ez nem minden, lehet valami az itt és most létünkön túl is.


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Fodor Ákos 
Életrecept

Végy egy kis Ezt- vagy- Azt;
emeld föl a szívedig- s vigyázva tedd le.


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Fodor Ákos 
Egy románc szinopszisa

Mind a ketten csak téged szerettünk.
Én is- te is.


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 23)

Fodor Ákos 
Egy csoda szinopszisa

Elszállunk az évek fölött.


----------



## farah (2012 November 23)

Köszönöm !


----------



## farah (2012 November 23)

De jó lenne, ha már meglenne a 20 hozzászólásom, és teljes értékű tag lennék !


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 23)

sanyi


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 23)

12


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 23)

13


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 23)

14


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

22


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

Such is life!


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

37


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

még csak a 6.


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

18


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

21


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

Kár, hogy ilyen hosszadalmas a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése, de már elég jól haladok


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

a felén túl leszek/vagyok?


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

we are young....


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

2012. 12.21.?


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

32


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

péntek?


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

hamarosan meg lesz!!!!!


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

akkor is jó napom vankiss


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

éhes vagyok, szomjas és fázom is de már csak 4 kell:twisted:


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

vagy 3?


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

kettő!!!!!!


----------



## hangagerda (2012 November 23)

the last


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

gyűjtés indul


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

19 kell


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

18


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

17


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

16


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

15


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

14


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

13


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

12


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

11


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

10


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

9


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

8


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

7


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

6


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

5


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

4


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

3


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

2


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

1:d


----------



## chrono4 (2012 November 23)

biztos,ami fix


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

kezdem


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

az első


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

2


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

az első a második volt


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

5


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

belassultam


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

hét


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

legyenek inkább a kedvencek


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

kiss


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

úgyértem K I S S


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

Volbeat


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

Opeth


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

Windir


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

sci-fi


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

Canon


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

elefántcickány


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

búzasör


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

még


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

48


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

óra???


----------



## kopifot (2012 November 23)

bónusz


----------



## Kincs_A (2012 November 23)

Az ember mindig tanul, még ha azt hiszi hogy, már mindent tud !!

Köszi, hogy ez a topic is létrejött !!


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

jó estét
1


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

2


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

3


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

4


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

5


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

6


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

7


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

8


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

9


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

10


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

11


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

12


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

13


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

14


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

15


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

16


----------



## Kincs_A (2012 November 23)

1.légy türelmes


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

17


----------



## Kincs_A (2012 November 23)

Tartsátok be a viselkedés szabályát !!!


----------



## Kincs_A (2012 November 23)

Ne csak számokat írjunk hanem betűket is, mondatokat++


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

18


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

19


----------



## olvassunk (2012 November 23)

20


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

19


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

18


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

17


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

16


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

15


----------



## Kincs_A (2012 November 23)

15 után 16 jön


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

14


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

13


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

12


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

11


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

10


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

09


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

08


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

07


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

06


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

05


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

04


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

03


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

02


----------



## Zobo (2012 November 23)

01


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 24)

dieciseis


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 24)

diecisiete


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 24)

dieciocho


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 24)

diecinueve


----------



## konzervmalac (2012 November 24)

veinte


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

Nagyo szépen köszönjük a lehetőséget, élni fogok vele!


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

uno


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

due


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

Megesik, hogy az ember úgy akarja megélni az eseményeket, ahogy vannak, teljes mélységükben, de ezt nem mindig lehet megtenni anélkül, hogy ne sebeznénk meg a körülöttünk lévőket.


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

Inget váltok - s közben
agyamon átlobban,
hogy életet én még
soha nem váltottam,
s bennem ez a kérdés
mind izzóbbá válik:
hogyan viselhetném
tisztán mindhalálig?!


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

Az emberi szem tükör, csak kell tudni olvasni benne.


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

Arcomra hajtsd tíz selymes
ujjbegyed: álmodba majd
veled megyek...

Megfogtam ott a vágyad bal kezét;
elhallgatott: csend lett;
de szép.


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

eight


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

nine


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

ten


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

eleven


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

twelve


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

thirteen


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

Paplan. Puha. Gondos. Takar.
Párna. Hajszál. Csikland. Zavar.
Néha moccan a láb, a kar.
Álom. Azt lát, amit akar.


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

Az egyetlen hely, ahol az álmod lehetetlenné válik, a saját gondolkodásodban van.


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

Aki a csendet hallgatja, boldog lesz, elégedett és békesség tölti el, mert a csend hangjai a lélek hangjai.


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)




----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

eighteen


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

nineteen  and..........


----------



## cyada (2012 November 24)

twenty! yess yess!!! Nagyon szépen köszönöm még egyszer! :88:


----------



## voogigg (2012 November 25)

ez a legjobb amit talà
ltam


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 25)

husz


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 25)

tizenkilenc


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 25)

tizennyolc


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 25)

tizenhét


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 25)

Derűlátó és becsületes


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 25)

Különc személyiség.


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 25)

Barátságos és kitartó


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 25)

Nagyon makacs, de eredeti


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 25)

Nagyon makacs, de eredeti


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 25)

Nem tűnhet túl lelkesnek.


----------



## Eszter5201 (2012 November 25)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Eszter5201 (2012 November 25)

"Szeretek az esőben sétálni, mert akkor nem látja senki, hogy sírok..."


----------



## mesehordo (2012 November 26)

Xd


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Szervusztok


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

új vagyok


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

megszerezném a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

remélem, kelemes közösséget találok


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

próbálok szétnézni


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Adok is majd, kapok is majd


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Hatalmas ez az oldal


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Sokáig tart majd felfedezni


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Zene, hanganyag, iroalom, szakma - rengeteg


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

a világ minden tájáról... Hol nincs magyar egyáltalán?


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Visszaszámlálás: 10


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Visszaszámlálás: 9


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Visszaszámlálás: 8


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Visszaszámlálás: 7


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Visszaszámlálás: 6


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Visszaszámlálás: 5


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Visszaszámlálás: 4


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Visszaszámlálás: 3


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Visszaszámlálás: 2


----------



## Zsut (2012 November 26)

Visszaszámlálás: 1 - és vége is. Üdvözlök mindenkit és köszönet a lehetőségért.


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

Szervusztok, üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

Nem egyszerű itt eligazodni, de nagyon sok dolgot találtam


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

Elnézést a gyorsításért, most sok szám következik


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

5161321,


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

354654


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

6831546


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

0500456


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

3652525


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

752474415


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

83324642


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

024500013


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

466464466644


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

9464999494


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

252202252255


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

1011010100011


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

626+62622


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

7215777247


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

56555565665


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

92611894321


----------



## tmagd (2012 November 26)

Na, megvan a 20 kötelező  Jöhet az érdemi munka és részvétel - üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

1


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

2


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

3


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

4


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

5


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

6


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

7


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

8


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

9


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

10


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

11


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

12


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

13


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

14


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

15


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

16


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

17


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

18


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

19


----------



## twallner (2012 November 26)

20


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 26)

kilenc


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 26)

nyolc


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 26)

hét


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 26)

hat


----------



## szbt0127 (2012 November 26)

öt


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

egy


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)




----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)




----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

négy


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

húsz másodperc


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

hat


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

hét


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

még jó hogy nem hagytam el sz oldalt


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

nyóc


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

hű elszámoltam


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

11


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

12


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

jó lenne egy visszaszámláló


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

14


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

húsz mp


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

16


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

még 3


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

még 2


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

még 1


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

mostanra meg döglött a netem


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

már jó


----------



## bjuhy (2012 November 26)

ha ez nektek így jó ám legyen


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

itt mindenki csak igy irogat hogy 19


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

meg visszza hogy 18


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

17


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

de azert ne legyen unalmas sem 16


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

es 15 is szep szam


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

14


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

hoopppaa most jon a 13


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

12 a meno szam


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

11 , egyebkent szeretem a dupla szamokat , csak ugy mondom :!:


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

10 , seja huja hajj trallala la


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

9 ( nine ) devet ,


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

8 a kedvenc szam se eleje se vege , az allando korforgas ,,vagy vegtelen szama ....


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

7 sedam seven sieben sette


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

6 hat , hat hat hat hat talan ez majd hatni fog


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

ot 5- otod olllo


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

4 negy , vagyis mittom en ez negy


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

hohoho mar csak harom es tenyleg varom ?


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

kettoo kettoo ketoo 2 :9:


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

1 es vege meg a nulla jon meg ? hat majd kiderul ha beborul


----------



## elgrande (2012 November 26)

nulla 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 26)

Nagyon jó, hogy van ilyen lehetőség


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 26)

kettő


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 26)

három


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 26)

négy


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 26)

öt


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 26)

hat


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 26)

hét


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 26)

nyolc


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 26)

kilenc


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 26)

igeeen  a fele már megvan


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 27)

tizenegy


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 27)

12


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 27)

13


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 27)

14


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 27)

15


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 27)

16


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 27)

17


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 27)

18


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 27)

Utolsó előtti


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 27)

Ésss végül az utolsó 
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Menthol (2012 November 27)

Még egyszer köszönöm


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

Ha a fogkrem kijott a tubusbol, nehez visszarakni!


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

uno


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

ketto


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

pende


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

efta


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

ena


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

diez


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

peninda


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

nuventatres


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

exinda


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

oxi!


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

pao ipno


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

dhen boro


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

allo


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

sok


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

yo tambien


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

ja!


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

efhariszto


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

arigato


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)

koszonom!


----------



## tristan66666 (2012 November 27)




----------



## Zsemperor (2012 November 27)

nem rossz ötlet


----------



## Zsemperor (2012 November 27)

köszönjük


----------



## Zsemperor (2012 November 27)

szépen


----------



## Zsemperor (2012 November 27)

a gondolat


----------



## Zsemperor (2012 November 27)

felemelő,


----------



## Zsemperor (2012 November 27)

hogy akad egy-két emberke


----------



## Zsemperor (2012 November 27)

aki gondol


----------



## Zsemperor (2012 November 27)

a kezdőkre is 

Köszönjük még egyszer!


----------



## Ateosz68 (2012 November 28)

Köszi!


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

Az üzleti találkozómat egy evőeszközboltnál beszéltem meg. Kések


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

Egy részeg autós több mint százzal száguld éjszaka a városban. Megállítja egy rendőr:
- Uram, nem látta a sebességkorlátozó táblát?
- Miért? Ellopta valaki? - kérdezi a részeg.


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

- Doktor úr kérem, igaz az, hogy a házas emberek tovább élnek, mint a nőtlenek? -kérdi egy férfi az orvost.
- Nem. Csak hosszabbnak érzik.


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni?


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

Egy cég alkalmazottai beszélgetnek, hogy mit kezdenek az év végi bónuszukkal.
- Én a németországi kirendeltségben dolgozom. A bónuszomból veszek kocsit és a maradékból elmegyek nyaralni - mondja az első.
- Én a svájci kirendeltségben dolgozom. A bónuszom egy részéből kiépítem a medencét a házam mellett, a többiből pedig világkörüli útra megyek - mondja a második.
- Én a magyarországi leányvállalatnál dolgozom és a bónuszomból pulóvert veszek - mondja a harmadik.
A többiek meglepődve kérdezik:
- És a többi?
- A többit kipótolják a szüleim.


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

A főnök benyit az egyik irodába:
- Kovács úr! Már megint el van maradva a munkával?
- Miért?
- 3 hete küldtem egy e-mailt, hogy ki van rúgva!


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

Két alkalmazott beszélget:
- Tegnap végre bementem a főnökhöz és nagyon határozottan fizetésemelést kértem.
- És hogy sikerült megegyezni?
- Kompromisszumos megoldás született...
- ???
- A fizetésem nem emelkedik, én meg cserében maradhatok.


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

Dezső üvöltve rohangál az építkezésen.
- Mi történt? - kérdeze tőle a mester.
- Egy tégla ráesett a lábamra.
- Ezért kell így üvöltened? A Ferire tegnap rádőlt az egész fal, és még csak meg se mukkant.


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

- Mit csinál a magyar futball-válogatott, ha megnyerik a foci VB-t?
- Kikapcsolják a Playstation-t.


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

Egy Rangers szurkoló mondja barátainak:
- Amikor a csapat nyer, a kutyám a mancsaival tapsol. Amikor veszítünk, szaltókat csinál.
- Hányat? - kérdezik barátai.
- Az attól függ, mekkorát rúgok belé.


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

A 10 legidegesítőbb női kérdés a foci EB alatt:

Kik játszanak az izék ellen?
Átkapcsolnál amíg megnézem a Lucecítát?
Te, a Figónak van felesége?
Szerinted melyik csapatnak szebb a meze?
Akinek nincs labdája, az miért fut?
A hosszabbításra is kiváncsi vagy?
Összesen hány félidő van?
A németek miért rúgnak olyan erősen?
Te, azért lassítják a képet, mert a Vitray már öreg?


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

Habsburg Ottót megkérdezi a sportriporter:
- Kinek szurkol a ma esti osztrák-magyar mérkőzésen?
- Miért? Kivel játszunk?


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

A francia válogatott csúnyán leszerepelt, Zidán megérkezik Párizsba, gondolja, beöltözik koldusnak, hogy ne vegyék észre. Fel is veszi a szakadt ruhát, kis mocskot ken az arcára és elindul. Egyik sarkon felkiált egy idős néni:
- Szia Zizu!
Gyorsan visszafordul, majd beöltözik rabbinak fekete ruha álszakáll, elindul, de a néni a sarkon megint hozzászól:
- Szia Zizu!
Ismét visszaszalad, beöltözik nőnek, magas sarkú, szoknya, de a néni ismét felkiált:
- Szia Zizu!
Odamegy hozzá:
- De nénike, hogy-hogy mindig felismer, hisz háromszor is beöltöztem?
- Ne már Zidán, hisz én vagyok, Barthez.


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

Az 1980-as moszkvai olimpián a magyarok megverik az oroszokat. Másnap távirat érkezik a Kremlből:
Gratulálunk győzelmükhöz stop. Egyenrangú ellenfelek voltak stop. Kőolaj stop. Földgáz stop.


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

Egy nyugdíjas megkapja élete legelső golfszerelését.
- A labdát úgy kell ütni, hogy afelé a zászló felé menjen - mondja az edző.
A nyugdíjas nagyot üt a labdába. Az végigrepül a pálya felett, és a lyuk előtt két centivel ér földet.
- És most mit csináljak? - kérdi a nyugdíjas az elképedt edzőtől.
- Most bele kell találnia a lyukba.
Mire a nyugdíjas dünnyögve:
- Ezt előbb is mondhatta volna...


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

A kutya tényleg az ember legjobb barátja. Ha nem hiszed el, próbáld ki a következőt: 
Zárd be a kutyádat és a feleségedet a kocsid csomagtartójába.
Egy óra múlva nyisd ki!
Ki örül neked jobban, amikor meglát?


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

Egy vadász először viszi el a feleségét vadászni. Elmagyarázza mit hogyan kell, hogy töltse meg a fegyvert, hogy célozzon, ha lelő valamit, siessen oda, nehogy valamelyik másik vadász magának akarja a zsákmányt, stb. Különválnak, kis idő múlva lövést hall a felesége irányából. Elindul a hang irányába, majd meglátja a feleségét és egy másik vadászt egy tetem feletthangosan vitatkozni. Amikor közelebb ér, hallja, hogy a vadász ezt kiabálja:
- Oké, asszonyom, oké, megegyeztünk, ez a maga őze. Csak annyit engedjen meg, hogy levegyem róla a nyergemet!


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

- Melyik a villamos energiával legjobban ellátott ország?
- Magyarország. Nagy a feszültség, kicsi az ellenállás, minden csak volt, a vezetők érintése pedig halálos.


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

A rendőr leállítja az autóst az autópályán, és megkérdi tőle:
- Uram, megkérdezhetem, mióta jön hibás hátsó lámpákkal?
A sofőr kiszáll, megnézi a kocsi hátulját, majd térdre esik és elkezd zokogni.
- Ugyan már, annyira azért nem súlyos a helyzet! - nyugtatja a rendőr - Pár kiégett izzó miatt még nem kell elkeseredni.
- Nem? És az utánfutóm, meg a motorcsónakom?


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

A jogi egyetem záróvizsgáján az utolsó két diák izzad a kihúzott tétele felett. 
- Jöjjön kolléga! - szólítja az egyiket a professzor.
- Na kolléga... Tudja a tételt?
- Háát... Nem jut eszembe semmi. - válaszol a nebuló.
- Hát kolléga, akkor maga nem lesz kolléga.
- Professzor úr! Lehet egy ajánlatom?
- Halljuk!
- Ha fel tudok Önnek tenni egy olyan jogi jellegű kérdést, amire nem tud válaszolni, beírja az ötöst?
- Ilyen pofátlan kérés 40 éves tanári pályafutásom alatt nem volt, de lássuk!
- Rendben. Mi az ami egyben törvényes, de nem jogos, jogos de nem törvényes, és se nem törvényes, se nem jogos?
Pörögnek a kódexek, izzad a professzor úr, de nem tudja a választ.
- Rendben, megfogott, itt az ötös és takarodjon innen!
- Na, halljuk az utolsó mit produkál! - szólítja az utolsó diákot.
- Professzor úr... Én sem tudom ezt a tételt...
- Hát mi van ma itt? - fortyan fel a professzor.
- Rendben... Hallotta az előző diák által feltett kérdést?
- Hallottam - felel a diák.
- Rendben. És tudja rá a választ?
- Tudom.
- Tudja? Akkor ha megmondja, átengedem egy kettessel.
- Rendben. Szóval az, hogy a professzor úrnak van ugye egy 20 éves felesége, az törvényes, de nem jogos. Azt, hogy a feleségét az előző diák kefélgeti, az jogos, de nem törvényes. Az pedig, hogy ezért Ő most ötöst kapott, én meg kettest, az se nem törvényes, se nem jogos...


----------



## juzza (2012 November 28)

Ügyvédnél:
- Melyik a legolcsóbb szolgáltatása?
- Három kérdés 50 dollárért.
- Nem lesz ez túl sok?
- Lehetséges. Mi a harmadik kérdése?


----------



## Cenimuzik (2012 November 28)

Köszi az információt!


----------



## Cenimuzik (2012 November 28)

:razz:


----------



## Cenimuzik (2012 November 28)

Mp3 alapokat keresek, köszi a segítséget !


----------



## Cenimuzik (2012 November 28)




----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

Két rendőr járőrözik és találnak az erdő tisztásán egy tehenet. A tehén borzasztóan bőg. A rendőrök tanakodnak, hogy mi lehet a baja. Az egyik kitalálja, hogy biztosan szomjas. A rendőrök elviszik a közeli tóhoz megitatni. Az egyik megfogja a szarvát és belenyomja a tehén fejét a vízbe. A másik rendőr pedig hátul a farkát pumpálja. A tehén iszik...iszik.. majd fosik egyet. A hátsó rendőr odaszól a társának:
- Te! Ne nyomd már le annyira a fejét, mert már az iszapot szívja!!


----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

halál megy az uton. Bekopog az ajton. Egy férfi nyit ajtot. Azt mondja erre a halál:az életedért jöttem! Erre feleli a férfi: életem téged keresnek!


----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

Mért megy a skót térden? Azért, hogy jobban lássa az alacsony árakat.


----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

Az villamosmegállónál a skót felszól a kalauznak:
- Mennyibe kerül az utazás a vasútállomásig?
- Négy penny.
- És félútról?
- Két penny.
A skót persze nem száll fel, hanem rohan a villamos után. Amikor már lefutott vagy öt megállónyit, nagyon ki van készülve, így ismét megkérdezi a kalauzt:
- Most mennyibe kerül az állomásig?
- Hat penny.
- Az hogy lehet? Azt mondta, hogy félútról csak két penny!
- Igen, de az állomás az ellenkező irányban van.


----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

A skót miért nem festi le a kerítését belülről?
-Hogy nagyobb legyen a kertje.


----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

- Honnan lehet felismerni a buzi skótot? 
- Onnan hogy nadrág van rajta.


----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

Ebéd után a skót megkérdezi a pincért: 
-Iszik? 
-Soha! 
-Akkor nem is adok borra-valót!


----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

Skót fiú az apjához: 
- Apa,apa mi lesz a karácsonyfa alatt? 
- Parketta fiam, parketta.


----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

Egy skót család vacsorázik. Az anyuka leeszi a ruháját paradicsomszószal. Mondja az anyuka: 
- Jaj! Most olyan ronda vagyok! 
Erre az apa: 
- Ja! És még le is etted magad!


----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

Mit csinál a skót, ha fázik? Elővesz egy gyertyát! És ha jobban fázik? Átöleli a gyertyát! És ha nagyon fázik?Meg is gyújtja


----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

Hogyan kertel a skót? 
Felüt egy deszkát és ráírja stb.)


----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

A skót későn jön haza. Bebújik a felesége mellé az ágyba, de sehogy sem tud elaludni. Gondolja magában megszámolja a lábakat: 

- 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6. 6?? Itt valami nem stimmel! 

Kis záll az ágyból és újra megszámolja: 
- 1, 2, 3, 4. Na, így már stimmel!


----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

Kérdezi a skót az erdőben a favágás után a fiát: 
- Hány óra va fiam? 
- Tíz perc múlva öt! 
Lekever a gyereknek a skót egy nyaklevest 
- Nem kérdeztem hogy hany óra lesz,hanem hogy hány óra!!!!!!


----------



## bbjud (2012 November 29)

A skót hívő dícséri a pap rózsáit, hogy milyen szépek. A pap így felel: 
- Sajnos megtámadta őket a fekete halál. 
- Az meg mi?? 
- Apácák ollóval.


----------



## maci57 (2012 November 29)

Köszönet


----------



## maci57 (2012 November 29)

Szép gondolat.


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

Mikor lesz még 20?


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

Korog a gyomrom...


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

csak nem éhes vagyok???


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

de egy kis pálinka is jó volna


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

egy kis cefre


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

kaja után meg egy jó kis csaj


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

csak az asszony meg ne tudja


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

hehehe


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

vagy hahahaha


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

már nem is tudom


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

irjak még


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

na még egy kicsit


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

???


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

abcd


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

1234


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

na még


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

kikikakakuku


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

hétfőn buli


----------



## anti47 (2012 November 29)

már 22


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

„A barátság igazi dicsősége nem az egymás felé kinyújtott kéz, nem a kedves mosoly, nem is a társaság öröme, hanem a lelki-szellemi megvilágosodás, amelyben részed lehet, amikor rádöbbensz, hogy egy embertársad hisz és bízik benned!” (Ralph Waldo Emerson)


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

*„A gondolkodásról való lemondás a szellem csődje.”
(Albert Schweitzer)

*


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

„Légy büszke magadra, mert minden látszat ellenére tökéletes vagy. Isten nem csinál selejtet!”

( Darnel Christian )


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

"Mert minden érték, amit az életben találhatunk, azokból a kapcsolatokból fakad, amiket a körülöttünk lévőkkel alakítunk ki. Mert nincs semmi olyan anyagi dolog, ami felérhetne a szeretet és a barátság megfoghatatlan kincsével."
Robert Anthony Salvatore


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

“Az igazán nagy dolgok az apró rezdülésekben érhetők tetten. Mennyivel szegényebb a tenger végtelen felszíne, ha nem fodrozzák hullámok, mennyivel egyhangúbb a kék ég, ha nem csipkézik apró felhők, és milyen halott az erdő is, ha a fák ágain nem fészkelnek madarak, a fűben nem nyüzsögnek parányi bogarak. Ilyen a lélek is: ha nem figyelünk az alig észrevehető, apró örömökre, az élet szépségének legjavát veszthetjük el. ” (*Elisabeth Lobber*)


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

“Az igazi szeretet ajándék: nem kérheted és nem is követelheted, ahogyan ő sem kér, és nem követel semmit. Van, ha életre hívod; és nincs, ha elvárod, hogy legyen. Földi eszköznek semmi hatalma felette.” (*Tatiosz: Életbölcsességek*)


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

“Valahányszor elindulsz otthonról, húzd be az állad, emeld fel a fejed, és szívd tele a tüdőd levegővel, idd be a napfényt, köszöntsd mosolyogva a barátaidat, és szívvel-lélekkel szoríts mindekivel kezet. Ne félj attól, hogy félreértenek, és egy pillanatig se törődj az ellenségeiddel. Döntsd el határozottan mi a szándékod, aztán pedig egyenesen törj a cél felé. Legyen szemed előtt a magasztos cél, amit kitűztél magad elé - és akkor egy idő múlva észreveszed, hogy öntudatlanul is megragadod azokat a lehetőségeket, amelyek vágyaid teljesüléséhez szükségesek, ugyanúgy, ahogy a korallállatka kiválasztja a tenger habjaiból mindazt, amire szüksége van. Képzeld önmagadat annak a tehetséges, komoly, hasznos embernek, aki lenni akarsz, és ez a gondolat óráról órára jobban átalakít majd, hogy saját eszményedet megközelítsd… A gondolat minden, őrizd meg e helyes lelki magatartást: a bátorság, az őszinteség, a jó kedély szellemét. A gondolkozás szinte alkotás. Minden jó dolognak a vágy a szülője, és midnen őszinte imádságot meghallgat az ég. Olyanokká leszünk, amilyenekké szívünk mélyén lenni szeretnénk.” (*Elbert Hubbard*)


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

“Ha valakivel találkozol, gondolj arra, hogy a találkozás mögött ezer ésezeregy ok rejlik. Minden emberi kapcsolat szent egymásratalálás. A másik emberbenönmagad másik felét ismered fel, minden vonásában saját vonásaidat látod meg.Amit róla gondolsz, magadról gondolod. Amit vele teszel, magaddal teszed. Amitróla képzelsz, azt magadról képzeled. Mindaz, amit neki kívánsz, egy naponveled fog megtörténni.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

„Paul Valéry szerint általában annak a véleményét fogadjuk el, aki olyannak hisz bennünket, amilyenek lenni szeretnénk!!!”


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

„Mások hibáit azért látjuk olyan világosan, mert bennünk is megvannak.!!!”
(Jules Renard)


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

A férfikor legnagyobb, tragikus kísértése nem a nő, hanem a hiúság.”
(Márai Sándor)


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

„ A valódi megbocsátás lehetővé teszi a bűntudat végtelen körforgásának megállítását, és végre szeretettel nézhetünk magunkra és másokra!!!”


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

"Az igazi nőnek csak a szemét nézd, és azt sem kívülről, hanem a lelke felől.
Először meg kell érezni a lelkét.
Ha a lelke felől nézed, az első réteg a félelem, a múlt és a jelen sebei. Ha ezzel megtanulsz bánni, akkor láthatod a második réteget, a gyengédséget, a cirógatás vágyát.
Ha ezt is látod, a harmadik rétegben látod az öröm pajkosságát, a negyedikben a harag villámait, az ötödikben a harmónia vágyát, a hatodikban a gyönyör cirógatását, és a hetedikben azt a szeretetet, ami teljesen a Tied.
Minden igazi nő hét fátyoltáncot táncol, és régen elvesztél, ha a fátylat, a keblei halmát, vagy a csípőjét nézed.
Csak a szemét nézd, a teljesen ruhátlan lénye, az örömtől hullámzó, vagy fájdalomtól görnyedő teste minden apró titka a szemében van."


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

Ha valamikor nem viszonozzák amosolyodat, legyél nagylelkű, és
küldj annak az embernek még egy mosolyt, mert senkinek sincs akkora szükségeegy mosolyra, mint annak, aki nem tudja, hogyan kell mosolyogni másokra!


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

"...az igazi szabadság ugyanis nem az elkötelezettség teljes hiányát jelenti, hanem azt, hogy képes vagy önállóan dönteni,és elkötelezni magad amellett, ami neked a legjobb." Paulo Coelho


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

[h=1]"Vita, si uti scias, longa est." (Hosszú az élet, ha jól tudod használni.)[/h]


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

[h=2]A bizalom egy kapcsolat gyümölcse, amelyben tudod, hogy szeretnek téged.[/h][h=3]William P. Young - A Viskó[/h]


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

[h=2]bizalom nemcsak egy szó, 
Mit kimondani is nehéz, 
A bizalom egy törékeny kincs, 
Mi nagyon könnyen odavész. 
A bizalom egy hosszú út, 
Melyen mi is végig megyünk, 
S, hogy nehéz lesz-e járni rajta 
Attól is függ, mi mit teszünk. 
A bizalom a legnagyobb díj 
Mit másoktól kaphatunk, 
S bizony e ritka kincsért sokszor 
Nagy árat adunk. 
A bizalom az egyetlen út 
Egy másik ember szívébe, 
S csak akkor tudjuk mennyit ér 
Ha már mindennek vége. 
A bizalom egy fájdalmas érzés 
Mert bízni csak szeretve tudunk, 
S e szeretetben a legszebb az 
Ha a másiktól bizalmat kapunk...[/h][h=3]Ismeretlen[/h]


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

[h=2]Ha megbocsátasz, megszabadulsz valamitől, ami elevenen felemészt téged: ami pusztítja az örömödet és a teljes és őszinte szeretetre való képességedet.[/h][h=3]William P. Young - A Viskó[/h]


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

[h=2]Nem tudtam, hogy lehetetlen ezért megcsináltam. (graffiti)[/h]


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

[h=2]A boldogság megrontója a valóság. Mérlegelünk ahelyett, hogy ráhagyatkoznánk a bennünk élő varázslat tisztán látó erejére, előtérbe helyezzük a lehetséges rosszat a lehetséges jó helyett.[/h][h=3]Tristan Schwartz - A genovai méregkeverő[/h]


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

[h=2]Akkor lehetsz boldog,ha rájössz,hogy a ragaszkodásod tárgya nélkül is az lehetsz. A függetlenség az igaz megváltás érzése.[/h]


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

[h=2]Annyira vagy boldog, amennyire megengeded magadnak.[/h][h=3]Marlo Morgan[/h]


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

[h=2]Életünk csak úgy fejlődik, ha kockázatokat vállalunk - s az első és legnehezebb vállalható kockázat az, ha őszinték vagyunk magunkkal szemben.[/h][h=3]Walter Anderson[/h]


----------



## castrum (2012 November 30)

*Élj, hogy szeresd az életet, és szeress, hogy éld az életet.*

*Sammy Gouti*


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

Amit gondolunk, azzá’ leszünk. Mindannyian saját tetteink rabszolgái vagyunk: Miért haragudnánk emiatt másokra?
Buddha


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

Mindenki maga írányítja sorsát; 
mi magunknak kell megteremtenünk boldogságunk okait. 
Csak mi tartozunk ezért felelőséggel,senki más.
Buddha


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

Életünk legfontosabb dolgai nem rendkivüliek vagy grandiózusak. 
A legfontosabbak azok a pillanatok,melyekben úgy érezzük,valaki megérintett.


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

Ugyanúgy,ahogy az utazó áll meg egy pihenőhelynél, 
a létezés útján haladó lélek is csak elidőzik egy életben.
Buddha


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

„Számos szabad tettünk eredménye vagyunk, 
s ezekért egyedül mi magunk vagyunk felelősek.”


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

„Nincs semmi okos dolog,ami azt sugallná,hogy ne légy boldog.”


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

„Amikor megtaláljuk helyünket,rádöbbenünk,hogy rendíthetetlenek vagyunk.”


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

„Gondolkodjunk el azon,mi az,ami valóban értékes, 
mi ad értelmet az életünknek,és e szerint rangsoroljunk.”


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

„A lelkünk és csakis a lelkünk az,ami leláncol vagy felszabadít bennünket.”


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

„A saját magunk iránt érzett könyörület képessé tesz bennünket arra, 
hogy a neheztelést megbocsátássá változtassuk, 
a gyűlöletet barátsággá és a félelmet minden lény iránti tiszteletté.”


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

„Nem létezik mester,nem létezik vezető,nincs senki, 
aki megmodhatná nektek,mit kell tennetek.”


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

„Az élet legfőbb célja,hogy helyesen éljünk,helyesen gondolkodjunk,helyesen cselekedjünk. 
A lélek elsorvad,amikor minden figyelmünket a testre összpontosítjuk.”


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

“Az vagyunk, amit gondolunk. Mindaz, ami vagyunk, a gondolatainkból táplálkozik. Gondolatainkból építjük fel a világunkat.” (Buddha)


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

Soha ne feledd, a szeretet ellentéte nem a gyűlölet, ahogy az emberek gondolják, hanem a félelem. A gyűlölet is szeretet, csak épp fejtetőre van állítva. A szeretet igazi ellentéte a félelem.


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

Amint egyszer megtudod, mi a szeretet, készen állsz arra, hogy adj; minél többet adsz, annál több lesz neked. Minél bőkezűbben halmozol el másokat, annál több szeretet tör fel a lényedben.


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

Ahhoz, hogy szeretni tudjon az ember, feltétlenül magába kell néznie.


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

Lehet, hogy csak egy ember vagy ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelented magát a világot.


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

Álmokban és szeretetben semmi sem lehetetlen.


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

A kedves szavak nem kerülnek sokba... Mégis sokat érnek.


----------



## mau-chan (2012 December 1)

A nevetés olyan seprű, amivel lesöpörjük a szív pókhálóit.


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

ok.kosz


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

koszi. ez igy ok


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

Elj ugy , hogy ne vegyenek eszre ott ahol vagy de hianyozzal onnan ahonnan elmentel.


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

ez is jo nem?


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

ok.


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

Ez a bosszantó a hétköznapok mocsarában, nem igaz? Az ember észre sem veszi, mennyire belesüppedt, míg nem jön valaki, aki kirántja


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

Nézd realisztikusan a problémákat és félig már meg is oldottad őket


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

Az emlékek szeretik megviccelni az embert. Előfordul, hogy a valóságot mutatják, de az is, hogy olyanná válnak, amilyennek mi akarjuk látni őket, és megszépülnek.


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

Mindaddig, amíg a múltban élsz, nem találod meg a jövődet.


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

Ami megtörténhet, az előbb-utóbb megtörténik, s hogy a művészet nemcsak tükrözni, de überelni sem képes a valóságot.


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

A valóság néha olyan filmre hasonlít, amit nincs is kedvünk megnézni


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

Az emlék puha, mint a gézpárna, semmit sem ér a gyönyörű, halálos, pengeéles valósággal szemben


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

Csak szerencsénk legyen. Bennünk kell, hogy legyen, mert nem kívülről jön az emberhez. A szerencse tulajdonság, mint az orr, mint a láb, mint a segg és minden egyéb: vagy van az embernek vagy nincs.


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

A véletlen már csak ilyen: bizonyos szempontból egyre nagyobb hullámokat vet (...), miközben más szempontból a véletlen hullámai egyre inkább elcsitulnak.


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

Mindig legyen nálad egy sorsjegy, hogy ha a szerencse be akar jönni hozzád, akkor ne zárt kapukat találjon.


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

Szerencse a keresztnevem (...). Igaz, a vezetéknevem meg Bal.


----------



## Bnorby (2012 December 1)

A jó ember a rossz helyen - olykor minden ezen múlhat a világon


----------



## maci57 (2012 December 1)

Köszönet


----------



## maci57 (2012 December 1)

Érdekes


----------



## maci57 (2012 December 1)

Köszönet


----------



## maci57 (2012 December 1)

Érdekes téma.


----------



## maci57 (2012 December 1)

Érdekes fejlemény


----------



## maci57 (2012 December 1)

Érdekes film.


----------



## bocsocska (2012 December 2)

Jóóó!


----------



## lee44 (2012 December 2)

je je je


----------



## lee44 (2012 December 2)

jó ötlet...


----------



## lee44 (2012 December 2)

már csak 6 kell...


----------



## lee44 (2012 December 2)

illetve 5


----------



## lee44 (2012 December 2)

ami már csak 4


----------



## lee44 (2012 December 2)

rögtön 3


----------



## lee44 (2012 December 2)

azaz 2


----------



## lee44 (2012 December 2)

tehát 1


----------



## Dovry (2012 December 2)

Itt a december!


----------



## Dovry (2012 December 2)

addig irok amig meg nem lesz az össze


----------



## Dovry (2012 December 2)

várok és várok


----------



## Dovry (2012 December 2)

te drága kenyér


----------



## drmonik (2012 December 2)

Sziasztok!
Én most regisztráltam fel erre az oldalra.
Nem tudom hogyan lehet ezekhez a dolgozatokhoz hozzájutni.
Nekem a 6.osztályos irodalom, nyelvtan dolgozatokra lenne szükségem, mert nagyon nehezen megy. Ha valaki segitene, köszönom


----------



## Dovry (2012 December 2)

mégmindig várok közben szegény nagymamám


----------



## Dovry (2012 December 2)

már csak 7 üzenet


----------



## Dovry (2012 December 2)

már csak 6 vagy még annál több


----------



## Dovry (2012 December 2)

5 és még 48 óra


----------



## Dovry (2012 December 2)

és 4


----------



## Dovry (2012 December 2)

3kicsi gumimaci megy a sivatagban jön a nagy hamham bekap egyet nyam nyam


----------



## Dovry (2012 December 2)

2kicsi gumimaci megy a sivatagban jön a nagy hamham bekap egyet nyam nyam


----------



## Dovry (2012 December 2)

1 kicsi gumimaci megy a sivatagban jön a nagy hamham bekap egyet nyam nyam  köszönööm


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

Hali!


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

esik a hó


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

16


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

15


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

asdfhjlé


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

jó éjjjszakát


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

aludjatok jól


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

11


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

10


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

9


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

8


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

7


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

:--:6


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

:!:


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)




----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)




----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

kiss


----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)




----------



## vakond10 (2012 December 2)

:d


----------



## nagyedó (2012 December 3)

ez így van


----------



## nagyedó (2012 December 3)

esett a hó!


----------



## nagyedó (2012 December 3)

még 7


----------



## t3000 (2012 December 3)

nagyon szépen köszönöm a segitséget


----------



## t3000 (2012 December 3)

márcsak 19


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

Ekete, pekete, cukota pé,
Ábel-bábel dominé,
csiszi á, csiszi bé,
csiszi-csoszi kompodé.


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

Ecc-pecc,
kimehetsz,
Holnapután bejöhetsz
Cérnára cinegére,
Ugorj cica az egérre.
Fuss!


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

Apacuka, fundaluka,
Fundakávé, kamanduka,
Abcug, fundaluk,
Funda kávé kamanduk.


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

Egy, kettő, három
Macska ül az ágyon.
Fogadjunk egy icce borban,
Hogy ez bizony, három!


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

Csiteri, csütöri, csütörtök,
dinnyét lopott az ördög.
Bugyogójába eldugta,
nem fért be a pokolba.
Öreg pásztor elfogta,
móresre tanította.


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

Kis kertemben az ürge
Rákapott a dinnyére.
Megállj, ürge, megleslek,
Holnap délre megeszlek.
Ice, bice, cibere,
Neked mondom, menj ki Te!


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Köszönöm, jó ötlet!


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

1


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Egy


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

...megérett a meggy.


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Kettő...


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

...csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Három...


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

...te vagy az én párom.


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Négy...


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

...biz' oda nem mégy.


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Öt...


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

...megérett a tök.


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Hat...


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

...hasad a pad.


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Hét...


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

...zsemlét süt a pék.


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Nyolc...


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

...üres a polc.


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Kilenc...


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

...kis Ferenc.
Tíz, tiszta víz.
Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza,
majd a cica megissza.


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Arany János: Vörös Rébék

"Vörös Rébék általment a
Keskeny pallón s elrepült -"
Tollászkodni, már mint varju,
Egy jegenyefára űlt.
Akinek azt mondja: kár!
Nagy baj éri és nagy kár:
Hess, madár!


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Ő volt az, ki addig főzte
Pörge Dani bocskorát,
Míg elvette a Sinkóék
Cifra lányát, a Terát.
De most bezzeg bánja már,
Váltig hajtja: kár volt, kár!
Hess, madár!


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Pörge Dani most őbenne
Ha elbotlik se köszön,
S ha ott kapja, kibuktatja
Orrával a küszöbön.
Pedig titkon oda jár,
Szép asszonynak mondja: kár!
Hess, madár!


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Cifra asszony színes szóra
Tetteti, hogy mit se hajt:
„Kend meg köztünk ne csináljon
Háborodást, házi bajt,
Nem vagyok én csapodár.”
Rebi néni mondja: kár!
Hess, madár!


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Másszor is jön, hoz fehér pénzt,
Piros kendőt s egyebet:
"Nesze, lyányom! e mézes bor
Erősítse a szived:
Szépnek úgy nem tenni kár!"
- "Hadd jöjjön hát a kasznár."
Hess, madár!


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Háborúság, házi patvar
Attól kezdve van elég;
De nem hallik a szomszédba:
Pörge Dani tűri még.
A bölcső is ott van már:
Künn egy varju mondja: kár!
Hess, madár!


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

"Asszony, ördög! vidd apádnak
Haza ezt a gyermeket -
Ne! a varjut (hol a puskám?)
Útra meglövöm neked."
Varju azt se mondja: kár!
El sem is rebbenti már:
"Hess, madár!"


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Híre terjed a helységben:
"Tudjátok, mi az eset?
Pörge Dani egy varjút lőtt
S Rebi néni leesett!"
Rebi lelke nem vón’ kár:
De, mint varju, visszajár.
Hess, madár!


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Gyilkost a törvény nyomozza;
Szegény Dani mit tegyen?
Útnak indul, bujdosásnak,
Keskeny pallón átmegyen.
Szembe jött rá a kasznár.
Varju elkiáltja: kár!
Hess, madár!


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Keskeny a palló kettőnek:
Nem térhet ki a Dani;
Egy billentés: lent a vízben
Nagyot csobban valami.
Sok eső volt: mély az ár.
Varju látta, mondja: kár!
Hess, madár!


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Bujdosónak kín az élte;
Reszket, ha levél zörög:
Felvont sárkányt vesz kezébe,
Hajtja éh: "megállj, görög!"
Varju mind’ kiséri: "kár!...
Fennakadsz te, szép betyár!"
"Hess, madár!"


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

"Most ebédre, hollók, varjak
Seregestül, aki van!
De szemét ne bántsa senki:
Azzal elbánok magam."
Fekete volt, mint bogár:
Asszony ott sír: "mégis kár!
Hess, madár!" -


----------



## awagner (2012 December 3)

Vörös Rébék általment a
Keskeny pallón: most repűl;
Egy varjúból a másikba
Száll a lelke, vég ne’kűl;
S kinek ő azt mondja: kár!
Nagy baj éri és nagy kár.
Hess, madár!


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

Egér, egér, ki a házból, 
Most jöttem a kávéházból!
Aki nem jön háromra, 
Az lesz a fogó.
Egy, kettő, három,
Te vagy a fogó!


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

Kicsi csupor, kis kancsó, 
meg is van már a hunyó.


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

An-tan-té-nusz,
Szó-raka-té-nusz,
Szó-raka-tika-tuka,
Ala-bala-bam-busz-ka,
Te vagy az a krampuszka.


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

Suszternak nincs jó cipője, 
Ácsnak rossz a kerítése,
Lakatosnak fakilincs,
A hunyónak szeme nincs!
Ne less!


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

Bújj, bújj, itt vagyok, 
tüzes lapátot hozok!
Egyet szólok, kettőt szólok, 
harmadikra rátalálok,
kicsi csupor kis kancsó, 
te leszel most a hunyó!


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

Alma, alma,piros alma,
gurul ,minta pöttyös labda.


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

Lipi-lopi szőlő,
Elaludt a csősz,
Furkós bot a kezibe,
Ördög bújjék bőribe!


----------



## regtoto (2012 December 3)

Piros alma, piros alma,
beteszlek a kosaramba, 
megeszlek én, meg én téged,
adjál nekem egészséget!


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

Akkor is nekivágok, ha nincs reményem, s akkor is kitartok, ha nem kecsegtet siker.
Jules Verne


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

Semmi fáradalmat ne tarts haszontalannak!
J.V.


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

*Arra kérlek tiszta szívemből, hogy légy türelemmel szíved rejtelmei iránt, és igyekezz úgy szeretni a kérdéseket, akár a lezárt szobákat vagy az idegen nyelven írott titokzatos könyveket. Ne kutass olyan válaszok után, amelyeket nem kaphatsz meg, mert nem tudnál együtt élni velük. Az egyetlen cél, hogy megélj mindent. Élj hát most a kérdéseknek! S így fokozatosan, anélkül, hogy észrevennéd, egyre közelebb kerülsz ahhoz a távoli naphoz, amikor majd választ kapsz mindenre.
Rainer Maria Rilke*


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

Az ember ne akadjon fenn apróságokon, ha nagy dolgok miatt vágott neki az útnak.
Friedrich Schiller


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

*Aki sosem kockáztat, annak nincs mit remélnie.
F.Sch.*


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

*A percet lásd meg, míg el nem repül, mert életünkben ritka pillanat kínál nagyot, jelentőst.
F.Sch.*


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

*Minden emberi hiba türelmetlenség, a módszeresség idő előtti megszakítása.
Franz Kafka*


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

*Keveset akkor hazudunk csak, ha lehetőségünkhöz képest keveset hazudunk, nem ha a lehető legkevesebb lehetőségünk van rá.
Franz Kafka*


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

*Az ember soha nem elégedhet meg annyival, hogy tudja, mi jó, s mi rossz. Törekednie kell arra is, hogy aszerint cselekedjék.
Franz Kafka*


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

*Feladatunk éppen akkora, mint az életünk - ezért tűnik végtelennek.
Franz Kafka*


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

A szellem akkor lesz szabaddá, ha többé támaszt nem keres.
Franz Kafka


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

Ne kapj hisztériás rohamot, ha életed hajója néha megbillen egy markánsabb hullámtörésen. Már százszor megijedtél, hogy elsüllyed, és még mindig a nagy vízen hajózol.
Popper Péter


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

Napról napra, lépcsőről lépcsőre megyek majd tovább ezen a különös úton... felfelé, vagy lefelé vezet ez a lépcső? Ezt nem tudom. De nem állok meg.
Márai Sándor


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

A szavaknak igéző erejük van, egyszerre tudnak a múltba és a jövőbe világítani.
Márai Sándor


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

Megértettem lényedet, ismerem életed és sorsod, azt hiszem, tudom, ki vagy, már amennyire le tud szállni egy idegen a másik lélek tárnáiba.
Márai Sándor


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

A látással kezdődik a megismerés és a vágy, a látással kezdődik az ember, (...) látással kezdődik a világ, s természetesen a szerelem is. Varázslatos ige, minden benne van, a vágyódás, a forró titok, az élet rejtett értelme, mert a világ annyira van csak, amennyire látjuk.
Márai Sándor


----------



## lovaszmariann (2012 December 4)

ó, nagyon szépen köszönöm a tippet


----------



## lovaszmariann (2012 December 4)

Figyeljetek oda egymásra,
a csontokat jó mélyre ássátok el,
nehogy a kutya kiássa.


----------



## lovaszmariann (2012 December 4)

Azt hiszem, hogy szeretlek;
lehúnyt szemmel sírok azon, hogy élsz.
De láthatod, az istenek,
a por, meg az idő
mégis oly súlyos buckákat emel
közéd-közém,
hogy olykor elfog a
szeretet tériszonya és
kicsinyes aggodalma.

Ilyenkor ágyba bújva félek,
mint a természet éjfél idején,
hangtalanúl és jelzés nélkűl.

Azután
újra hiszem, hogy összetartozunk,
hogy kezemet kezedbe tettem. 
PILINSZKY JÁNOS


----------



## lovaszmariann (2012 December 4)

Az élet kemény, mint a beton, de én a falnak is fejjel megyek!


----------



## lovaszmariann (2012 December 4)

Extra luxus moszkvics sluszkulcs.


----------



## lovaszmariann (2012 December 4)

“Karácsonyi ajándék tippek:
Az ellenségednek, megbocsájtás.
Az ellenfelednek, tolerancia.
A barátodnak, a szíved.
Egy vásárlónak, szolgálat.
Mindenkinek, emberszeretet.
Minden gyereknek, jó példa.
Önmagadnak, tisztelet.”
(*Oren Arnold*)


----------



## lovaszmariann (2012 December 4)

“Nem kell ahhoz semmi különleges ok, hogy jól érezd magad – egyszerűen elhatározod, hogy azonnal boldog leszel, egyszerűen csak azért, mert élsz, egyszerűen azért, mert így akarod.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## lovaszmariann (2012 December 4)

“Nem lehet összekötni a pontokat a jövőt fürkészve, az összefüggések csak utólag visszanézve látszanak.” (*Steve Jobs*)


----------



## lovaszmariann (2012 December 4)

“Ha gyenge vagy hozzá, hogy harcolj, öleld át ellenséged. Amíg mindkét karja átölel, addig nem tud fegyvert fogni rád.” (*7 év Tibetben című film*)


----------



## Crossbow (2012 December 5)

"A hajnali álom bolond tekintete ábrándos titkokat hozhat felszínre."


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 5)

Mindjárt itt a Mikulás!!


----------



## zsenka28 (2012 December 5)

Jó, hogy erre rátaláltam.köszi


----------



## zsenka28 (2012 December 5)

sztem meglett a 20 hozzászólásom és egyszerűen nem engedi a csatolásokat megnyitni.miért?


----------



## Aklarus (2012 December 5)

Ez egy remek kis topic. Köszi!


----------



## Rebuss (2012 December 5)

"Ezért minden: önkínzás, ének:
Szeretném, hogyha szeretnének
S lennék valakié,
Lennék valakié."​


----------



## keraniko (2012 December 5)

Köszi!


----------



## Rebuss (2012 December 5)

örökre szívembe zártalak


----------



## Crossbow (2012 December 6)

"Az univerzum önfeledt boldogsága őszinte ihletet rügyez."


----------



## ch.hugi (2012 December 6)

.


----------



## ch.hugi (2012 December 6)

aaaa


----------



## ch.hugi (2012 December 6)

bbbbbbbbb


----------



## balda.laa (2012 December 6)

[h=5]"A szeretet csak akkor szeretet, ha nem változik meg attól sem, hogy a másik megváltozott."

Gyökössy Endre[/h]


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

Mentsük meg a Földet! Ez az egyetlen hely, ahol csokit lehet kapni!


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

Sajnos úgy fogok meghalni, hogy nem láttam Nápolyt, de azért túlélem...


----------



## marcsuka77 (2012 December 7)

azt hiszem én sem fogok belehalni ha nem látom Nápolyt


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

A szomszéd kertje zöldebb.. De Ő nem is lusta meglocsolni!


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

Az ember alvásának átlagos időintervalluma "még 5 perc"!


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

Általában a "majd holnap" a hét legzsúfoltabb napja.


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit.


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

A tréfa gyakran az a lyuk, amelyből az igazság fütyül.


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

Már előző életemben sem hittem a lélekvándorlásban.


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

A titok egy olyan halmazállapot, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

Vettem egy pólót, az van ráírva nagy betűkkel, hogy BALEK. Csak tudnám, mi került benne 10 000 Ft-ba?


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

"A tudás üldöz….. 
De én gyorsabb vagyok!"


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

A mai nap az a holnap, ami miatt idegeskedtünk tegnap.


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

"A mosoly a legrövidebb távolság két ember között."


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

A hipochondria az egyetlen betegség, amiben nem szenvedek.


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

Gondolkodom, tehát vagyok, de ha nem gondolkodom, még jobban vagyok.


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

Egy perc hosszúságát az határozza meg, hogy a wc-ajtó melyik oldalán várakozol!


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

Nem vagyok komplett őrült! Még egy pár darab hiányzik ...


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

Remek napom volt, egészen addig, amíg fel nem keltem.


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

"Tetszik, hogy karcsú a derekam, izmos a karom, és egyáltalán, sportos a külsőm. Csak az nem tetszik, hogy mindezt zsírpárna takarja el."


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

"A férfi olyan, mint a hűtőtáska. Töltsd meg sörrel, és bárhová magaddal viheted..."


----------



## Regisztráló (2012 December 7)

"Én nem a cápáktól félek, hanem attól, hogy meg akarnak harapni."


----------



## Csentecsa (2012 December 7)

Köszönöm!  Csentecsa


----------



## Csentecsa (2012 December 7)

Kedves Zsuzsanna03!
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!
Csentecsa


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

Rettenetesen köszönöm a segitségedet Zsuzsanna03


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

Öregember botorkál be a kocsmába.
- Adjon egy liter bort.
- Vöröset vagy fehéret?
- Mindegy. Színvak vagyok.


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

A csinos bögyös menyecske gyón a plébánosnak.
- Vétkeztem atyám, már egy hete nem hordok fehérneműt.
- Akkor tíz Miatyánk és húsz cigánykerék.


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

Aki áll, vár, nem cselekszik, az kevesebbszer is hibázik, de ki tudja, mikor kell megállni, és mikor kell menni? Az emberi bölcsesség soha nem fog odáig érni, hogy kiszámíthassa a sors útjait.


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

Botot faragtál, ábrákkal tele,
beszélt a nyele,
aztán meguntad. Igy volt?
S eldobtad, ahogy az égbolt
az unt csillagot ejti le.
Én fölvettem és rádhuztam vele.
József Attila
​


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

Az életet ne úgy tartsd távol magadtól, hogy elbújsz előle, mert észrevétlenül utánad kúszik, vagy váratlanul összeroppantja rejtekhelyedet.
Weöres Sándor


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

A múlt, ha nem múltnak nevelték, 
kamaszkorától csak bosszút áll.
Kemény István


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

A látással kezdődik a megismerés és a vágy, a látással kezdődik az ember, (...) látással kezdődik a világ, s természetesen a szerelem is. Varázslatos ige, minden benne van, a vágyódás, a forró titok, az élet rejtett értelme, mert a világ annyira van csak, amennyire látjuk.

Márai Sándor


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

A szavakat (...) pontosan kell használni az életben, ha azt akarjuk, hogy értékük legyen.


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

A szavak, akármilyen pontosak is, csak megnevezik és felfedik az ember titkát, de nem oldják meg.
Márai Sándor


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

Remek. Remélem én is segiteni tudok majd. Köszi.


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

Egy napon felébredtem, és észrevettem, hogy hiányzik. Ez a legnyomorultabb érzés. Mikor hiányzik valaki. Körülnézel, nem érted. Kinyújtod a kezed, egy pohár vizet keresel tétova mozdulattal, egy könyvet. Minden a helyén van az életedben, a tárgyak, a személyek, a megszokott időbeosztás, a világhoz való viszonyod nem változott. Csak éppen hiányzik valami.

Márai Sándor - Hiány - Füves könyv


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

Köszönöm a 20.


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

first


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

Csak egyet érteni tudok.


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

lipicai


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

androméda


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

kisbéri


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

oriom


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

mellé ütöttem


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

orion


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

world of warcraft


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

arab telivér


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

jugulum


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

sirius


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

noniusz


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

dobermann


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

jagd terrier


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

komondor


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

kuvasz


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

puli


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

pumi


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

mudi


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

terry pratchett


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

erdélyi kopó


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

rövidszőrű magyar vizsla


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

drótszőrű magyar vizsla


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

magyar agár


----------



## Csilla0711 (2012 December 8)

kedvenc virágom a liliom


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

*20/5*

per


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

hunter vagyok


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

rick adams


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

seretide


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

diskus


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

Einstein


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

ebook olvasó


----------



## spáni (2012 December 8)

mI ÉRTELME A HÜLYE HOZZÁSZÓLÁSOKNAK?


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

köszönöm


----------



## spáni (2012 December 8)

nEM PONT A TIEDRE ÉRTETTEM....BOCSI CSAK A HÚSZ HOZZÁSZÓLÁSON GONDOLKODTAM


----------



## Siouxsia (2012 December 8)

A 20 hozzászólás és a lehetőség a normális hozzászólásokra.


----------



## spáni (2012 December 8)

pONT EZ AZ, HOGY NEM LÁTTAM NORMÁLIS HOZZÁSZÓLÁST EBBEN A FÓRUMBAN, MÍG A TÖBBI ÉRTELMES VOLT,DE LÁTOM TE NAGYON MAGADRA VETTED,NEM NEKED SZÓLT!


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

bocsi hogy ide írok de még kell egy pár hozzászólása 20-hoz


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

érdekes ez a dologd


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

dolog*


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

bocs elirtam


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

a


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

aa


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

bocsi csak kell még egypár hsz a 20hoz


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

hozzászóláshoz*


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

mégegyszer


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

bocs


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

bocsi*


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

a témához hozzászólva: énis sok érdekes dolgot láttam már utasszálító gép után repülni is stb.....


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

de úgyse tudjuk meg hogy mik votlak azok


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

.. a


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

remélem nemlesz gond hogy ide írtam ezeket


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

nem lesz*


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

na megis van a 20 hsz


----------



## aki03 (2012 December 8)

köszönöm


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

De jó!


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

Akkor ide bármit írhatok, amivel nem sértek meg senkit stb?^^


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

1


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

22


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

19


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

8


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

20


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

A


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

D


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

M


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

T


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

Mw


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

Jg


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

Da


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

Dt


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

Gm


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

N


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

H


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

X


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)

K


----------



## Picike8888 (2012 December 8)




----------



## pamidor (2012 December 8)




----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

Remek01


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

Remek02


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

Remek03


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek04


----------



## Nannii (2012 December 9)

hmmm


----------



## Nannii (2012 December 9)

k


----------



## Nannii (2012 December 9)

gf


----------



## Nannii (2012 December 9)

miért nem vagyok állandó tag?:S


----------



## Nannii (2012 December 9)

áááá


----------



## Nannii (2012 December 9)

áé


----------



## Nannii (2012 December 9)

uborka


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek05


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek06


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek07


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek08


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek09


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek10


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek11


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek12


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek13


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

Kell az állandó tagság!


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

Esik a hó.


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

Lefagyott a gépem is.


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

Elvesztek a fájlok.


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

Ezért keresem


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

a 4.-es


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

Apáczais


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

4.-es


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

matek


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

környezet


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

szövegértés


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

magyar


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

nyelv


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

és


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

irodalom


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek14


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek15


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

témakörökben


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

Előre is köszönöm mindenkinek a segítséget.


----------



## prekusandor (2012 December 9)

Ez a 20.-ik


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek16


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek17


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek18


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek19


----------



## Szbeci (2012 December 9)

remek20


----------



## _CanadaHun_ (2012 December 9)

No nézzük


----------



## _CanadaHun_ (2012 December 9)

Kilencedik


----------



## _CanadaHun_ (2012 December 9)

Tizenharmadik


----------



## _CanadaHun_ (2012 December 9)

Tizenhetedik


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

:-d


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

))


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

Nem hatnak rám rímek és szavak, 
Nem kell, hogy rejtegesd, 
inkább mutasd meg önmagad. 
Látom szemedben a vágyat, 
mellyes szeretnél szeretni, 
az életet élvezni, 
mosolyogva felkelni. 
Fogadd el, hogy egyedül 
ez nem nagyon menne, 
Fogd meg a kezem, Fogd meg örökre.


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

Köszönöm, hogy ünnepnek tekintesz, 
hogy szíved bíborborával vársz reám 
és ó-ezüsttel terítesz miattam; 
s hogy el ne fussak előled riadtan, 
lelked titkos, százegyedik szobáját 
virággal díszíted fel énnekem. 

Tiéd minden ujjongó énekem, 
tiéd lelkem szivárványos zománca, 
tiéd a derű, mely rólam szerteárad, 
nem hozok kínt, se sóvárgást, se vágyat, 
örömnek jövök, sohase verlek láncra, 
ünnep leszek, mert ünnepként fogadtál


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

Elvesztheted a kulcsodat, a barátaidat, a vagyonod, az álmaid, az életed... de engem soha!


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

A legfontosabb találkozásokat a lelkek előre megbeszélik egymással, amikor a testek még nem is látták egymást


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

..a szenvedés abból fakad, hogy elvárjuk, hogy úgy szeressenek minket, ahogy elképzeltük - ahelyett, hogy hagynánk, hogy a szeretet úgy nyilvánuljon meg, ahogy akar: szabadon, zabolátlanul, ereje teljében, vezetve minket, megakadályozva, hogy megálljunk


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

Amikor úgy tűnik, hogy minden a legnagyobb rendben van, amikor a családok leülnek az asztal köré, hogy együtt vacsorázzanak, hirtelen megjelenik a Szuperosztály szelleme, és lehetetlen álmokat kínál föl nekik: luxust, szépséget, hatalmat. És szétesik a család.


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

Testvérek nélkül az élet semmi. Még ha nem is vér szerinti testvér, akkor is nagyon sokat tud jelenteni egy ember. És ezt mind akkor veszed észre, amikor nem látod minden nap, nem beszéltek minden nap, de attól ugyan úgy szereted, mivel olyan mély nyomott hagyott benned.


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

Vajon villan e lágy mosoly ajkán, 
Mint egykor zsenge fiatal lánykán. 
Vajh, gondol e rám egyetlen anyám, 
Nem hinném, mert távol van a tanyám.


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

Tini vagyok nagy gondokkal, örömökkel.. 
de gyermek vagyok, szüleimhez bújva SZERETETTEL!


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

Ma este csak téged látlak a teliholdban 
Olyan érzés kerülget mint mikor veled voltam 
Mikor először csókoltalak az ajkadon 
Teljes szívemből egészen szabadon 
Mintha megállt volna az idő körülöttünk 
Egymás karjaiban szeretetében fürödtünk 
Azt a pillanatot soha nem fogom elfelejteni 
És amíg velem leszel én Téged foglak szeretni!


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8nfvSWx_bI


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_PZA7sYwPk


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs8JQ46RpPg


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldVPmIbs4eM


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

Lehunyom a szemem, ahogy szád finoman, alig érintve simul az ajkaimra. Óvatos vagy, csókod tapogatózó, bátortalan, várod a válaszom, várod, hogy akarjam én is. 
Megfeszülök a vágytól, szám válaszol a Tiédnek, testem hozzád simul, nyelvem moccan, és nyomban rátalál a Tiédre. Lassan, élvezettel csókolsz, számat ízleled, nyelved a nyelvemet simítja, ajkad mézédes, elmerülsz bennem, számba sóhajtod a vágyad, a várakozás semmivé válik, már csak múlt..


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

1
2
3
4
5



Van hőn szerető érző szívem, finom a lelkem, 
Amint van Tenéked, mind a tiéddel forr egybe. 
Márvány szép homlokodra csókolgatom a napot, 
Szirmokként nyílnak csókra ajkaid az ajkamon.


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

1 csók nem nagy eset 

2 csók már veszélyesebb 

3-nál a szemem ragyog 

4 után a tiéd vagyok 

5 után már együtt vagyun


----------



## szilagyibalazs (2012 December 10)

Csókod, mint forró napon 
A nyári zivatar 
Forró, vágyódó ajkamon 
Frissít, üdít, majd felkavar.


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

tök


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

jó


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

hogy


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

van


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

egy


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

ilyen


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

topic


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

Nem


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

gond


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

a


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

20


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

hozzászólás


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

összegyűjtése


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

Köszönet


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

a


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

topik


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

létrehozásáért


----------



## bogipet (2012 December 11)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## bogipet (2012 December 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## bogipet (2012 December 11)

"aki sokat markol keveset fog"


----------



## bogipet (2012 December 11)

10+5=15


----------



## bogipet (2012 December 11)

Már 2 hét a karácsony!!!!!


----------



## bogipet (2012 December 11)

Ti már tul vagytok az ajándékok megvásárlásán?


----------



## bogipet (2012 December 11)

Én még sajnos sehol sem tartok


----------



## bogipet (2012 December 11)

Van ötletetek, hogy mit lehet egy 12 éves kislánynak venni?


----------



## drmonik (2012 December 11)

köszi a segitséget


----------



## drmonik (2012 December 11)

A könyvvel nem lehet nagyon mellényúlni


----------



## drmonik (2012 December 11)

Nagyon szépek ezek a dalok

Édesapámra emlékszem, szerette nagyon


----------



## drmonik (2012 December 11)

remélem, már nemsokára tudok csatolt fajlokat tolteni


----------



## drmonik (2012 December 11)




----------



## drmonik (2012 December 11)

Szükségem lenne mozaikos 6. osztályos nyelvtan és irodalom felmérore.


----------



## édesélet (2012 December 11)

:d


----------



## édesélet (2012 December 11)




----------



## édesélet (2012 December 11)




----------



## édesélet (2012 December 11)




----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 11)

Elkezdtem a hozzászólásokat gyűjteni, ez az első, üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 11)

Elkezdtem a hozzászólásokat gyűjteni, ez a második, üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 12)

Egész nap esik a hó


----------



## Cenimuzik (2012 December 12)

:8:


----------



## Cenimuzik (2012 December 12)

:!:


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 12)

Jó kis topik


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 12)

Ide írhatsz anélkül, hogy bárki elolvasná


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 12)

A scrabble remek ajándék. Ilyenkor olcsón is ki lehet fogni.


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Érdemi hozzászólást próbálok küldeni, de mihez?


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Már a kilencomedik hozzászólást ír


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Sajnos a helyesírásra figyelnem kéne egy kicsit jobban


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Az élet szép és lehet, hogy én is az vagyok?


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Most írom a tizenkettediket...


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Ma a Gabriellákat köszöntöm, szeretettel!


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Holnap a Seniorokat lehet köszönteni.


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Luca nap alkalmából kéne csinálni valami fontosat


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Mézes süteményhez keresem a megfelelő fűszereket. 5-letek?


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Karácsonyi menü vajon mi lehetne


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Karácsonyi menü vajon mi lehetne más mint halászlé, de nincs ponty


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

sweet sixteen


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

egy megérett a meggy


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

kettő csipkebogyó vessző


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

egyszer volt


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

hol nem volt


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

123456789


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

édes sós


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

konténer


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

eszperentó


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

smaragdzöld


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

szájbergyerek


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

van egy kék tó a fák alatt


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

ha bele teszem lehűti a lábamat


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

nem mutatom meg


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

gwendolyn


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

lunes martes miercoles


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

jueves viernes


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

sabado domingo


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

enero febrero marzo abrie mayo junio


----------



## Fanni00 (2012 December 12)

julio agosto septiembre


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 13)

A 20 hozzászólás csak a Fórumoknál számít? A Blogoknál, vagy bárhol máshol nem?


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 13)

Ez költői kérdés mostmár, mert közben megjelent a nickem mellett az egyes szám, és ez meg is adta a választ!


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 13)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 13)

Itt minden havas és szépen süt a nap!


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

tehát


----------



## Takacse (2012 December 13)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Takacse (2012 December 13)

Szia carotta2011!

Itt csak hideg van! De nagyon! További szép napsütést!


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

ha


----------



## Takacse (2012 December 13)

Szia carotta2011!

Itt csak hideg van! De nagyon! További szép napsütést!


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

jól értem


----------



## Takacse (2012 December 13)

Köszönet a segítségért!


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

akkor


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

épp


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

ezt


----------



## Takacse (2012 December 13)

" Az élet kísérlet arra, hogy az ideálból valóság legyen. "
/Németh László/


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

ezt csinálom


----------



## Takacse (2012 December 13)

" Ha nem tudod kihasználni a percet, hiábavalósággal töltöd az órát és a napot, majd az egész életedet. "
/Alekszandr Iszajevics Szolzsenyicin/


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

de talán sikerült


----------



## Takacse (2012 December 13)

A szavaknak igéző erejük van, egyszerre tudnak a múltba és a jövőbe világítani.


----------



## Takacse (2012 December 13)

Semmi nem bajosabb, mint félreérthetetlenül kifejezni magunkat, különösen, mikor tudja a beszélő, hogy szavai véglegesek.


----------



## Trak (2012 December 13)

"Nem érdekel, miből élsz.
Azt akarom tudni, mire vágysz, és hogy szembe mersz-e nézni a vágyaiddal. 
Nem érdekel, hány éves vagy.
Azt akarom tudni, megkockáztatod-e, hogy őrültnek tűnj szerelmeidért, álmaidért, és azért a kalandért, hogy életben vagy. 
Nem érdekel, milyen bolygók köröznek holdad körül. 
Azt akarom tudni, elérted-e már fájdalmaid középpontját, hogy megnyitottak-e már az élet csalódásai, hogy összezsugorodtál és bezárkóztál-e már a félelemtől, hogy érhet-e még fájdalom. 
Azt akarom tudni, hogy elfogadod-e fájdalmamat és fájdalmadat anélkül, hogy elrejtenéd, vagy mindenképp megváltoztatni akarnád.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy tudsz-e örülni nekem és önmagadnak, hogy tudsz-e vadul táncolni, az eksztázistól megrészegedve anélkül, hogy figyelmeztetnél bennünket, legyünk óvatosak, reálisak, és emlékezzünk emberi mivoltunk korlátaira.
Nem érdekel, hogy igazat beszélsz-e. 
Azt akarom tudni, hogy mersz-e másnak csalódást okozni, hogy hű maradhass önmagadhoz. Hogy elviseled-e a csalás vádját anélkül, hogy megcsalnád saját lelkedet. 
Azt akarom tudni, hogy hűséges vagy-e, s ezáltal megbízható. 
Azt akarom tudni, hogy látod-e a szépséget akkor is, ha nem mindennap pompázik, és hogy tudod-e Isten jelenlétéből meríteni életed. 
Azt akarom tudni, hogy tudsz-e kudarcaimmal és kudarcaiddal együtt élni, és a tóparton állva mégis az ezüst Hold felé kiáltani: Igen! 
Nem érdekel, hol élsz, és mennyi pénzed van. 
Azt akarom tudni, fel tudsz-e állni a kétségbeesés és a fájdalom éjszakája után, megviselten, sajgó sebekkel, hogy gyermekeidnek megadd mindazt, amire szükségük van. 
Nem érdekel, ki vagy, és hogy kerültél ide. 
Azt akarom tudni, hogy állsz-e velem a tűz közepébe, és nem hátrálsz-e meg. 
Nem érdekel, hol, mit és kitől tanultál.
Azt akarom tudni, mi ad neked erőt belülről, amikor kint már minden másnak vége van. 
Azt akarom tudni, hogy tudsz-e egyedül lenni önmagaddal, és hogy igazán szereted-e azt a társaságot, melyet üres óráidra magad mellé választottál."


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 13)

egy


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 13)

kettő


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 13)

szép estét mindenkinek ezen a hideg napon...


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 13)

Jó ilyenkor bekuckózni egy jó könyvvel, egy bögre forró kakaóval, teával, forralt borral... kinek-kinek kedve szerint...


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 13)

És ha jó a számláló, akkor megvan a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

Sziasztok, itt is nagyon hideg van!


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

Forró tea készenlétben, ha nem kéne dolgozni, már olvasnék is.


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

Neki kell fognom a karácsonyi sütiknek.


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

Szerencsére a mézeskalácsot és a non plus ultrát jó előre el lehet készíteni, tartósak.


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

Van még hátra némi bevásárlás, de elméletben jól állok.


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

Kicsit fura itt elbeszélgetni magamban...


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

Ha számolni is lehet, akkor az jön, hamarabb meglesz.


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

9


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

8


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

7


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

6


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

5


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

4


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

3


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

2


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

1 és ha minden jól megy, a kötelezőn túlestem.  
Örülök, hogy itt lehetek, üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

1


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

2


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

3


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

4


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

5


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

6


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

7


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

8


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

9


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

10


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

11


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

12


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

13


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

14


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

15


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

16


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

17


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

18


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

19


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

20


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

21


----------



## gabi19g (2012 December 14)

22


----------



## roberto3311 (2012 December 14)

23


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 14)

24


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 14)

25


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 14)

26


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

Köszönöm!


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

Akkor számolok.


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

Csak meglesz a 20 valamikor.


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

Sok jó dolog van fenn.


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

Nekem a feladatlapok témazárók kellenének.


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

5


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

oppá már 7kiss


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

8


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

túl gyors voltam 9:``:


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

hát ez csúcs 10\\m/


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

már 11


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

12


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

szerencsés szerencsétlen 13


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

de jó már 14:6:


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

:8:15


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

már megint túl gyors voltam


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

már csak 4:11:


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

3


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

://:


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

végre 20:88:


----------



## bencebrigi (2012 December 14)

már csak két nap:--:


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

ez


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

így


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

egész


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

gyors


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

mi van?


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

nagy köszönet a topicnak


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

az előbb valami kicsit lefagyott, gyűlik


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

:8:
ezek meg smiley-k


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

hagyok gyűjtenivalót holnapra is


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

mindenki ilyen bután gyűjtöget?


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

ahogy nézem igen


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

na mostmár befejezem


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

mármint a 20 elérésére tett törekvésemet


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

ma olvastam:
miért nem ajánlott Nyolcadik-on tankolni?
mert a nyolcadi kutas a halál


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

két gipsz köt a falon


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

már megint új oldal nyílt


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

a köszönet nem számít hozzászólásnak?


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

3


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

kettő, two, dva, ni, zwei, deux,


----------



## vau1111 (2012 December 15)

egy, one, eins, ichi, ágyín, uno, un,


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Igazából nem szeretem a monolgokat, de a szükség nagy úr.


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

És ha az ember egyszer belejön....


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Remélem, hogy a húsznál meg tudok állni.


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Mert hogy nézne az ki, hogy függő leszek?


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Kitéve annak a veszélynek, hogy valaki ingának néz.


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

És ha még a delet is elütöm, gázolásért akár felelőségre is vonhatnak.


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Dehát.. inkább ara, mint mondjuk valamiféle zászlórúdra. Az úgy meg tudja viselni az embert.


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Lassan eljutottam a félidőhöz. Azért ez már valami, hogy 2 év tagság után rájöttem (mert segítettek rájönni), hogy hogyan tudok elérni olyan dolgokat, amit csak itt találok pölö.


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Arra gondoltam, ha esetleg bárki is olvassa a számlálónövelő társalgásomat magammal, vajon mit gondol? Hogy totál zakkant vagyok, vagy esetleg, hogy csak jól kigyönyörködöm magamat a hangomban. Persze, itt írni kell, nem hangolni. Ó, ebből lehetne akár másik 10 komment is, ezt most elbaltáztam.


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Még néhány szómenés, és aztán próbakelepce.


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Azért olyan mittudommilyennek tartom ezt, hogy bedarálni húsz mondatot csak azért. Meg azt is, hogy mosakszom itt magamnak.


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Úgyhogy mosakodás helyett: még 6 kell és hat!


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Mivel a kutya se fogja olvasni (főleg, mert jellemző módon a kutya nem tud olvasni)


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

így asssszem, gyorsvágtába kezdek.


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Aztán majd abbafejezem.


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Visszaszámoljak? De előtte oda kellene számolni, mert másképp hogyan tudok vissza?


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

Vagy ha elvétem az irányt? Az életben nem jutok el a nulláig!


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

De szerencsére assszem, mégis sikerült.


----------



## nemolaci (2012 December 15)

És egy szuvenírnek.


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

Köszönet


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

örülök hogy csatlakozhattam ehhez a fórumhoz


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

na még 17


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

Köszi Kriszti a linket


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

már csak 16


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

nemsokára jön a karácsony arra végzek


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

már csak pár van hátra


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

Ti is így vagytok vele?


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

még egy pár hozzászólás


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

még mindig pár kell


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

13


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

11


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

10


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

9


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

8


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

7


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

6


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

5


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

4


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

3


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

2


----------



## getty888 (2012 December 15)

1


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 15)

2


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 15)

3


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

1


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

2


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

3


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

4


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

5


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

6


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

7


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

8


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

^^


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 15)

4


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 15)

5


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

:]


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)




----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

://:


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)




----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

*" A szerelem olyan, mint a víz. Beleeshetsz, akár bele is fulladhatsz.. mégsem tudsz élni nélküle!*


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

*" A barát olyan ember aki ismer,és mégis szeret."*


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

A siker útja mindig építés alatt áll.


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

Szép ott adni, ahol senki se kér.


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

A hozzáállás fél siker!


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

1


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

2


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

Akinek barátja van, mindig remélhet.


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

3


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

Úgy éld az életedet, ahogy te akarod, és ne úgy, ahogy mások akarják!


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

4


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

Az élet zene nélkül olyan, mint egy utazás a sivatagon keresztül.


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

5


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

Ne a haláltól félj hanem a meg nem élt élettől.


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

6


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

7


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

8


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

"Könnyebb az igazságot felismerni, mint elismerni."
 (Nietzsche)

​


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

9


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

10


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

"Ne a szavakra figyelj, hanem az üzenetre!"
(Anthony de Mello)​


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

11


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

12


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

13


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

"A félelem a lélek börtöne és kaput nyit a pusztulásba."​


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

14


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

15


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

" A mosoly semmibe sem kerül, de sokat ad! "​


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

16


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

17


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

18


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

Hogy valaki lehess, ne próbálj valakinek látszani.


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

19


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

20


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

Ne olvasd a történelmet - csináld!


----------



## dzsondó (2012 December 15)

na még egy


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

Akik dolgoznak, lusták ahhoz, hogy gondolkodjanak.


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

_* "Jó vagyok azokhoz, akik jók hozzám, vagy akiknek szíve a szívemhez szól!"*_


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

* Mindig van valaki, aki pontosan arra vágyik, mint te.*


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

_*Csak az keresi a misztikumot, aki menekül a valóságos problémák elől.*_


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

_*Jó vagyok azokhoz, akik jók hozzám, vagy akiknek szíve a szívemhez szól!"*_


----------



## bneorma (2012 December 15)

Ne tervezgess! Olyan rövid az élet. Ne álmodozz örökké, menj és cselekedj!


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

sokadik?


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

Négy


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

Három


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

Kettő


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

Egy


----------



## hokedli (2012 December 15)

‎"Ha bizonyos tulajdonságok fontosak neked, akkor olyan valakibe fogsz beleszeretni, aki rendelkezik ezekkel a tulajdonságokkal. Lehetnek másoknak csodálatos tulajdonságai, téged mégsem érdekelnek, mert azok a tulajdonságok számodra nem jelentenek semmit."
(Paul Hauck)


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

így tényleg könnyebb!


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

Abcdefghijklmn


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

Opqrstuuvwxyz


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

Csak azt nem értem a smiley miért nem számít hozzászólásnak


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

De itt könnyű összeszedni


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

"Mindannyian csináltunk már komplett idiótát magunkból életünk során legalább egyszer. (...) Levontuk a következtetéseket, tanultunk belőle, és továbbléptünk. Ha nem e szerint a forgatókönyv szerint történt, az már a te bajod. Ne várd, hogy vigasztaljalak, hogy majd jobb lesz. Mert nem lesz. Addig mindenesetre biztosan nem fog változni az életed, amíg nem változtatsz valamin."


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

(Oravecz Nóra)


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

"Nem lehet nevelni félelem és követelés nélkül, nem lehet együtt élni valakivel, ha nincs benne kapcsolatban az a motívum is, hogy elveszíthetem a másikat. Feltételek kellenek. Ezt pedig nagyon nem szeretik az emberek, mert bennük van az infantilis vágy, hogy feltétel nélkül fogadják el őket. Ez azonban irreális. Nincs ilyen."
(Popper Péter)


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

"Mert hiszen az emberre mi van rábízva? Saját maga. A saját élete. Joga van magát megvédeni. És fel is kell építenie a saját belső védelmi rendszerét, mert a külvilágtól ezt a legtöbb esetben hiába várja."
(Popper Péter)


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

Magadból kell magadnak adnod, motivációt csiholnod, olyan igazán megedzettet, ami aztán tűzön-vízen átvisz. Hiszen csak te vagy magadnak. Mindenki más ideiglenes átutazó. Ki rövidebb, ki hosszabb ideig marad az életedben, de nem kötheted a boldogságodat és a képességeidet másokhoz. Önmagadnak kell lenned minden körülmény között, és talán pont ez a legnehezebb. Egyensúlyban lenni minden életkörülményben önmagaddal.

Oravecz Nóra


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

Mindig minden felől lehet némi kétségünk (...). Mindig közbeléphet egy előre nem látott tényező, és halomra döntheti a terveinket.

Agatha Christie


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

Sokan képtelenek kimondani azt, hogy "szeretlek". És tényleg, van valami misztikus, varázsos ereje ennek a szónak. Elég hallani ezt az egyetlen, őszintén kimondott szót, máris biztonság, melegség és jóindulat tölt el, valami olyan, amit soha máskor nem érzel.

Paul Hauck


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

Ami az egyik embernek boldogság, a másiknak méreg.

Cassandra Clare


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

Ha bizonyos tulajdonságok fontosak neked, akkor olyan valakibe fogsz beleszeretni, aki rendelkezik ezekkel a tulajdonságokkal. Lehetnek másoknak csodálatos tulajdonságai, téged mégsem érdekelnek, mert azok a tulajdonságok számodra nem jelentenek semmit.

Paul Hauck


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 15)

Mindegy, milyen szegény az ember, amíg van valakije, akit szerethet.

Lucy Maud Montgomery


----------



## sanacorp (2012 December 16)

Olvass, és a világ hűséges kiskutya módjára hever a lábad elé, vagy told félre a könyveket, ám akkor soha nem érted meg, miért vicsorog rád

Böszörményi Gyula


----------



## sanacorp (2012 December 16)




----------



## sanacorp (2012 December 16)

A könyvet mindig ketten alkotják: az író, aki írta, és az olvasó, aki olvassa.
Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## sanacorp (2012 December 16)

A könyvek aligha íródnak egyetlen olvasónak, mindazokhoz szólnak, akik csodálatos kapcsolatba akarnak kerülni a szerzővel, olyan kapcsolatba, amit másként olvasásnak szokás nevezni.
Genaggyij Gor


----------



## sanacorp (2012 December 16)

Ha az élet olyan lenne, mint egy regény, akarnál élni? S ha egy regény olyan lenne, mint az élet, olvasnál?
Polgár Ernő


----------



## sanacorp (2012 December 16)




----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)

1234


----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)

5678


----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)

9


----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)

asdasd


----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)

abcdefg


----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)




----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)




----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)

:656:


----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)

sdfh


----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)

hgfet


----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)

asdfgh


----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)

űáéúőóüöoaeui


----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)




----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)

:..::..::..::..::..:


----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)

:99:


----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)




----------



## molnaragnes (2012 December 16)

cool


----------



## ribery22 (2012 December 16)

11


----------



## ribery22 (2012 December 16)

12


----------



## ribery22 (2012 December 16)

13


----------



## ribery22 (2012 December 16)

14


----------



## ribery22 (2012 December 16)

15


----------



## ribery22 (2012 December 16)

16


----------



## ribery22 (2012 December 16)

17


----------



## ribery22 (2012 December 16)

18


----------



## ribery22 (2012 December 16)

19


----------



## ribery22 (2012 December 16)

\\m/


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Hi


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Hali


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Ennek mi értelme?


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

4


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

5


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

gyalogkakukk


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

micimackó


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

kockásfülűnyúl


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

willyfog


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Frédi és Béni


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Frakk


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Mézga család


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Füles mackó


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Kotkoda


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Vizipók


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Mekk Elek


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Mazsola és Tádé


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Lolka és Bolka


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Varázscerúza


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

No megállj csak!


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Pom pom


----------



## szbende (2012 December 16)

Kisvakond


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Hermione Granger


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Harry Potter


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Ron Weasley


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Albus Dumbledore


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Tom Denem


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Cho Chang


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Remus Lupin


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Sirius Black


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Severus Snape


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Charlie Weasley


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Seamus Finnigan


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Cormac McLaggen


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Draco Malfoy


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Horace Slughorn


----------



## moncsuu95 (2012 December 16)

Minerva McGonagall


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 16)

Ez az x-faktor...


----------



## englishgirl (2012 December 16)

komolyan már az alja...


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

- Szóval azt állítja, hogy eltűnt az anyósa?
- Igen.
- Mikor?
- Úgy egy évvel ezelőtt.
- Ember! Akkor miért csak most jelenti be?
- Valahogy eddig nem mertem elhinni. 


​


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

Skóciában megkérdez egy turista egy odavalósit :
- Mondja kérem, mikor lehet látni a Loch Ness-i szörnyet?
- Hát, általában úgy négy-öt whisky után


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

Három sündisznó megy az erdőben, de eltévednek. Nagyon fáznak, de szerencsére arra jár egy tündér és azt mondja:
- Teljesítem három kívánságotokat, mivel hárman vagytok, mindegyikőtöknek egyet.
Az első azt kéri a tündértől, hogy juttassa haza.
A második is azt kéri:
- Nagyon fázom, juttass haza.
A harmadik azt mondja:
- Nagyon fázom, ráadásul egyedül vagyok. Bárcsak itt lennének velem a testvéreim! 
​


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

Családi ebéd egy étteremben:
- Elcsomagolná a maradékot a kutyánknak?
- Természetesen!
- Jaj de jó apu! Lesz kutyánk?!


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

A nyuszi, a medve és a róka ül az erdőben. Nyuszika nagyon le van törve ezért a medve érdeklődik, hátha tud segíteni:
- Mondd csak nyuszika, mi a baj?
- Jaj medve, nagyon szörnyű dolog történt velem.
Tegnap ellopták az órámat!
- Tényleg? Nekem meg a teheneimet lopták el tegnap éjjel.
A róka csak hallgat, majd megszólal:
- Jééé, már négy óra!? Nekem mennem kell fejni!


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

Egy csiga mászni kezd a cseresznyefán. Az ott ülő madarak csodálkozva kérdezik tőle:
- Mit akarsz te télen a cseresznyefán?
- Na, szerinted? Cseresznyét akarok enni!
- De hát tél van, még nincs is rajta cseresznye!
- Mire felérek, éppen érett lesz.


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

A farkas kopog a kismalacok háza ajtaján, és így szól:
- Nyissátok ki az ajtót malackáim, az anyátok vagyok és hoztam nektek friss tejet!
Mire a malackák:
- Hazudsz farkas! Mi az anyut sörért küldtük!


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

A tücsök egy bulit szervez, és meghív minden bogarat. El is jönnek a bogarak sorban, a katica, a sáska, a hőscincér... az est végére már csak a százlábú hiányzik.
Véget is ér a buli, mindenki indulna haza, amikor nyílik az ajtó, belép a százlábú, és dühösen mondja:
- Ki írta ki az ajtó elé, hogy lábat törölni kötelező?


----------



## belandra (2012 December 16)

ird meg nekem is,koszi,,


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

A nyúl bemegy a boltba, és kér a medvétől két répát.
- Nincsen! - válaszolja a medve.
A nyuszika szomorúan elkullog. 2 óra múlva bemegy a boltba:
- Két répát kérek!
- Nincs, de ha még egyszer bejössz, és kérsz 2 répát, kilapítalak egy kalapáccsal, és a kutyáknak adlak vacsorára!!!
A nyuszika elkullog, és 2 óra múlva újra bemegy a boltba:
- Van kalapács?
- Nincs.
- És kutyák?
- Azok sincsenek!
- Akkor kérek két répát!


----------



## belandra (2012 December 16)




----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

A bogarak fociznak a réten. A hőscincér odamegy az egyik, padon ülő bogárhoz és megkérdezi:
- Te miért nem játszol?
- Nem látod? Én vagyok a cserebogár.


----------



## belandra (2012 December 16)

ez tetszik


----------



## belandra (2012 December 16)

a paromnak tetszik ez a szoveg,,


----------



## belandra (2012 December 16)

:d


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

Két görénytulajdonos beszélget:
- És hol alszik a görényed?
- A lábamnál.
- És nem büdös?
- Majd megszokja.


----------



## belandra (2012 December 16)

ezen mi,1oran at nevettunk,,


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

Két vadász beszélget az erdőben:
- Ha én megcélzok egy nyulat, az máris írhatja a végrendeletét!
A tisztáson hirtelen feltűnik a tapsifüles. A hencegő vadász előkapja a puskáját, rálő, de a nyúl elszalad.
Mire a másik epésen megjegyzi:
- Úgy látom már szalad is a közjegyzőhöz...


----------



## belandra (2012 December 16)

mi mar lattuk egy parszor,


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

A jó tündér azt mondja a nyuszikának:
- Teljesítem két kívánságodat.
- Legyen inkább három! Hiszen mindig három kívánság szokott lenni!
- Rendben, legyen három. És mi a második kívánságod?


----------



## belandra (2012 December 16)

super!


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

- Mennyibe kerül ez a kutya?
- Ötezer forintba.
- És hűséges fajta?
- Meghiszem azt! Már vagy ötször eladtam, és reggelre mindig visszajött!


----------



## belandra (2012 December 16)

tetszenek a sokat sejto hozzaszolasaid


----------



## belandra (2012 December 16)

veszek 1kutyust vafgy inkabb kettot


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

Új kenguru érkezik az állatkertbe, beteszik egy körbekerített karámba. Másnap reggel a gondozók odakint találják. Erre építenek egy új, 4 méter magas kerítést, ám másnap reggel megint sikerül kijutnia a kengurunak.
Erre építenek egy 10 méter magas kerítést. A helyzet másnap reggel is ugyanaz. Ekkor már 15 méterre emelik a kerítés magasságát.
A szomszéd ketrecben lakó teve megkérdi a kengurutól:
- Te, mit fogsz csinálni, ha 50 méter magasra emelik a kerítést? Akkor is ki tudsz majd jutni?
- Persze - válaszolja a kenguru, - de csak akkor, ha továbbra is elfelejtik bezárni a kaput...


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

Pistike sétáltatja új kutyáját, amikor találkozik Robival:
- Szia! Meg szeretnéd simogatni?
- Nem harap?
- Én is ezt szeretném megtudni!


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

A kissrác először jár az állatkertben. A zebrák ketrecén meglát egy táblát:
- Frissen mázolva!
- Apu, apu, én azt hittem, ezek igazi csíkok!


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

Egy szakadék fölötti gyenge fahídra egyszerre lép rá a bolha és az elefánt. A súly alatt a híd letörik, az elefánt és a bolha a szakadékba zuhan. Lent fájdalmasan megszólal az elefánt:
- Nem megmondtam, hogy egyenként menjünk át?


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

- Miért sirsz Pistike?
- Mert elvesztettem a kutyámat...
- Adj fel egy hirdetést, majd megkerül!
- De Bácsi hiába adnék fel hirdetést , még nem tanítottam 
meg olvasni!


----------



## Arile (2012 December 16)

A kis molylepke először repül ki a szekrényből. Amikor hazaér, megkérdi tőle az anyukája:
- Na milyen odakint ?
- Nagyon örültek nekem, mert mindenki tapsolt.


----------



## emma6 (2012 December 17)

köszi


----------



## emma6 (2012 December 17)

ez nagyon jó ötlet volt


----------



## emma6 (2012 December 17)




----------



## emma6 (2012 December 17)




----------



## emma6 (2012 December 17)




----------



## emma6 (2012 December 17)




----------



## emma6 (2012 December 17)




----------



## emma6 (2012 December 17)

:2:


----------



## emma6 (2012 December 17)




----------



## emma6 (2012 December 17)

kiss


----------



## emma6 (2012 December 17)

:88:


----------



## emma6 (2012 December 17)

:7:


----------



## emma6 (2012 December 17)

:..:


----------



## Hoinar (2012 December 17)

Koszonom szepen!


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 17)

Sziasztok,
mekrisz vagyok


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi  m


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi  n


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi  b


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi  v


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi c


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi x


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi y


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi í


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi ű


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi á


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi  á


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi é


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi l


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi k


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

Köszi j


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

3


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

2


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

1


----------



## Elf007 (2012 December 17)

je je kiss


----------



## Adaam5 (2012 December 17)

Zero :3


----------



## Adaam5 (2012 December 17)

Amúgy köszi ezért


----------



## Adaam5 (2012 December 17)

Rossz ez az időjárás..


----------



## eva.szakola (2012 December 17)

Jaj de jó!


----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 17)

akkor én is: egy


----------



## user101 (2012 December 17)

Köszönttel veszem.


----------



## user101 (2012 December 17)

Köszönöm szépen. Hasznos a leírás.


----------



## user101 (2012 December 17)

1


----------



## user101 (2012 December 17)

2​


----------



## user101 (2012 December 17)

2012


----------



## user101 (2012 December 17)

december


----------



## user101 (2012 December 17)

Viszlát.


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 17)

2


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 17)

3


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 17)

4


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

"A mozgókép olyan, mint egy arculcsapás. Egy kicsit fáj, azután elfelejted. A fotó ezzel szemben az a fajta látvány, amit tízszer, hússzor, százszor is elővehetsz, megcsodálhatod, gyönyörködhetsz benne, gondolatokat ébreszt benned. Egy képet ki lehet olvasni, pont úgy, mint egy könyvet. Ez határozza meg a fotó helyét a világban, és ezért mondhatjuk, hogy a fotó és a fotózás örök." És ebben a néhány szóban benne van a teljes igazság. A fotózás olyan műfaj, amiről azt vallom, hogy csak elkezdeni lehet, abbahagyni soha... Lucien Hervé


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

“Nem elég tehetségesnek lenni, magyarnak is kell lenned.” - Robert Capa


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

1


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

2


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

2012


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

December


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

18


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

Nyolc


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

9


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

10


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

12


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

Szia


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

13


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

második hsz


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

harmadik hsz


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

14


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

15


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

negyedik...


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

16


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

17


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

18


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

5-ik hsz


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

19


----------



## bohaQi (2012 December 18)

20


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

ez már a hatodik hsz


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

És hetedik


----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 18)

mégegy


----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 18)

kettő


----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 18)

három


----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 18)

négy


----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 18)

öt


----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 18)

hat


----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 18)

hét


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

Megint itt


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

kilencedik hsz


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

10 !


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

már csak 9 kell


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

csak 8 ...


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

hét


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

tízennegyedik hsz


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

15


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

kell még 1 pár


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

17-ik


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

101


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

102


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

103


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

104


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

105


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

106


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

107


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

108


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

109


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

110


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

111


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

112


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

113


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

114


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

18


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

19-ik hsz


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

És megvan a 20-ik is


----------



## VaGabi (2012 December 18)

Köszönöm


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

115


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

116


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

117:wink:


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

118


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

119


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

120 !!!!!


----------



## Manka01 (2012 December 18)

121


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

Itt az első hozzaszolasom.


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

2.


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

3.


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

*4. hozzaszolas*


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

Ötödik!


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

Hatodik


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

Hetedik


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

Nyolcadik


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

9.


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

10.


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

Tizenegy!!1


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

12


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

13


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

14/15


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

16


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

17


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

Tizennyolc


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

19 :wink:


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

20


----------



## Mesekönyv (2012 December 18)

Koszonom ezt a lehetoseget. Igy tenyleg konnyu volt osszeszedni a 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

első próbálkozás


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

legalább kipróbálom a szerkesztő részt is...


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

harmadik típusú találkozások- ős sci-fi könyv


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

negyedik... és nem szabad kapkodni sem


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

jöhet az ötös szám


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

Nem egy eszperente hely ez...


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

7


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

2015.


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)




----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

kerek szám a 10


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

2. félidő


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

mesterszám


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

20- ig számolni nem oly könnyű


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

le nem írom...


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

alakulgat


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

hm..hm...hm....hm....


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

utolsó etap


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

Alszik a család... Pszt


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

:d


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

előtti


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget... Mission completed...


----------



## Nimbo (2012 December 18)

egy ráadás??? hehe


----------



## mg78 (2012 December 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## mg78 (2012 December 18)

Itt vagyok ismét.


----------



## mg78 (2012 December 18)

Hulla fáradtan.


----------



## mg78 (2012 December 18)

Úgyhogy sok értelmet most ne várjatok a hozzászólásomból.


----------



## mg78 (2012 December 18)

Nem mintha eddig...


----------



## mg78 (2012 December 18)

Na mindegy, már csak kicsit kell megerőltetnem magam.


----------



## mg78 (2012 December 18)

Hátha összejön a 20 még 21-e előtt


----------



## mg78 (2012 December 18)

Hogy állandó tagként éljem meg a világvégét.


----------



## mg78 (2012 December 18)

Juhhéjjj


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

Hello


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“Ha természetes módon élsz, sosem leszel szegény, de ha a képzelgések szerint, sosem leszel gazdag.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“Sajnos nagyon sokan hiszik azt, hogy a csend olyan űr, amit mindenképp ki kell tölteni még akkor is, ha nincs fontos mondandójuk.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“Jobb, ha vacsora nélkül fekszel le, mintha adóssággal ébredsz.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“Ha valaki sikeres akar lenni, akkor hibái számát meg kell dupláznia.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“El kell engedned a múltad, hogy lehessen jövőd.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“A bolond kibeszéli a szívét, a bölcs viszont a szívével beszél.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“Mindig az az erősebb, aki nem tombol, hanem mosolyog.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“Egyetlen kötelességünket sem hanyagoljuk el annyira, mint azt, hogy boldogok legyünk.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“Semmi nem változtatja meg jobban az életünket, mint az önmagunknak feltett kérdések.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“Akit együttérzésből szeretünk, azt nem szeretjük igazán.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“A szeretet nem érzés, hanem egy bizonyos viselkedésmód.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“Az élet csak úgy érthető, ha visszatekintünk, de csak úgy élhető, ha előrenézünk.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“Egy ember addig él, amíg emlékeznek rá.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“A fiatal az, akinek fogalma sincs róla, hogy a régi szép idők, az most van.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“Milliók vágynak halhatatlanságra, de fogalmuk sincs, mit kezdjenek magukkal egy esős vasárnapon.”


----------



## mekrisz (2012 December 19)

“Nem az számít, hogy milyen helyzetbe kerülünk, hanem az, amit benne teszünk.”


----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 19)

még négy kell


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

Akkor kezdjük! Egy?!


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

Kettő?


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

Három


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

4


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

5


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

6


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

7?


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

8


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

9


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

10! Félidő


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

11


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

12


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

13 Na?


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

14! Megy ez!


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

15


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

16


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

17


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

18 +


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

19


----------



## bigigabor (2012 December 19)

20 év múlva


----------



## whiskas (2012 December 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## whiskas (2012 December 19)

Egyik kedvenc idézetem: "Egy nemzet nagysága és erkölcsi fejlettsége híven tükröződik abban, ahogyan az állatokkal bánik." Mahatma Gandhi Eredeti nevén Mohandász Karamcsand Gandhi, indiai jogász és politikus. 1869. október 2. — 1948. január 30.


----------



## Dkoroknai (2012 December 19)

Vagy eszik a madár, vagy éhen döglik!


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

2032 lesz


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)




----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 19)

már csak három


----------



## sokirudi (2012 December 19)

köszi


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Az egyik ember a harangszóról ismeri fel a delet, a másik arról, hogy éhes.
Lakatos Menyhért
​


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Az életben vagy kifogásaink vannak, vagy eredményeink.
Andrew Matthews
​


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

A harmónia ugyanolyan unalmas egy idő után, mint a ritmus. A dráma, a vígjáték, az üldögélés, a munka, a semmittevés. Minden unalmas, amiről tudjuk, hogy micsoda.
Gerlóczy Márton


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Valamivel könnyebb elviselni emberi világunk végének gondolatát, ha tudjuk, hogy bolygónk valószínűleg egész jól meglesz az emberiség és sok millió más faj kipusztulását követően is.
Alok Jha
​


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Bármerre tekint is az ember, mindenütt sorompók állják útját! Ha világunkat csakugyan Isten teremtette s jónak teremtette, szeretném tudni, ki packázta azóta ennyire el!
Robert Merle


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Mindegy milyen kulturális háttérrel rendelkezel, milyen a bőrszíned, az anyanyelved, hited vagy vallásod, ha nem mozdít meg benned semmit egy alomnyi bohóckodó kölyökkutya látványa, minden bizonnyal kőből van a szíved.
Cesar Millan


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Ha egy kutya az öledbe ugrik, az azért van, mert rajong érted; de ha egy macska teszi ugyanezt, az azért történik, mert az öledben melegebb van.
Alfred North Whitehead


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Egy olyan világban, amelyben a kardszárnyú és a palackorrú delfinek jól megkülönböztethető kulturális csoportokat hoznak létre, ahol a varjak eszközt használnak, a csimpánzok erkölcsi megfontolásra képesek, az elefántok empátiát éreznek, és még a szalamandrák és a pókok is mutatnak bizonyos személyiségjegyeket, ott nehéz azt érvekkel alátámasztani, hogy az emberi faj biológiailag bármilyen módon egyedülálló lenne.
Michael Brooks


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

A fjord póni nem makacs: egyszerűen csak több időt hagy a lovasának, hogy átgondolja a hibáit.


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Nem szabadság az, ha az ember nem takarítja el a saját piszkát. Egyetlen állatnak sincs több szabadsága, mint a macskának, s az is eltakarítja a szemetet. A macska a legjobb anarchista.
Ernest Hemingway


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Furcsa játéka a természetnek (...), hogy minden ragadozó szép.
Nyikolaj Ivanovics Leonov


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Amikor egy ember megöl egy tigrist, azt sportnak hívják, amikor viszont a tigris akarja elpusztítani az embert, azt kegyetlenségnek nevezik.
George Bernard Shaw


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Lovagolni olyan, mint egy gyors motoron repeszteni, amelyik oda megy, ahová akar, nem pedig oda, ahová kormányozom.
Adrian Burgess


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

A régi vicc szerint a teve olyan ló, amelyet egy bizottság tervezett, ám szerintem ez nem igazán tisztességes a tevékkel szemben. Inkább olyanok, mintha egymással versengő egyetemi kutatócsoportok tervezték volna őket, s az egyes csoportok a teve különböző részeire kaptak volna kutatási ösztöndíjat. Technológiai szemszögből ugyanis a teve sokkal érdekesebb állat a lónál; az viszont igaz, hogy egészében véve ráfért volna egy koordináló kéz munkája.
Michael Palin


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

- Nem is tudom, miért acsarognak úgy a kutyák a postásra (...)
- Mert van logikájuk. A kutya értelmes lény; a maga szempontjai szerint vonja le következtetését. Hamar megtanulja, hogy van, akinek szabad belépnie a házba - van, akinek nem. Eh bien, ki az a személy, aki leggyakrabban akar belépni, néhanapján kétszer-háromszor is bezörög - és soha be nem engedik? A postás. Kutyaszempontból tehát nyilvánvaló, hogy nemkívánatos személy, akinek az ajtón kívül a helye. Nem engedik be: mégis minduntalan visszatér. Mi tehát a derék kutya kötelessége: segít elkergetni a nem kívánt látogatót, sőt, lehetőleg igyekszik meg is harapni - hogy móresre tanítsa. Módfelett logikus gondolkodásra vall.
Agatha Christie


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Mivel több az ember az állatnál? Semmivel - minden csak hiúság.
Sólem Áléchem


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Ne feledd, hogy a jaguár is érző lény. Messziről megérzi a szagodat.


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Megszoktam, hogy napi tizenhat órát dolgozom, és újabban megbotránkozva veszem észre, hogy fáradt vagyok. Barátaimtól úgy értesültem, hogy az ember idővel megöregszik. Titokban mindig azt hiszem, hogy ilyesmi csak másokkal történik.
Popper Péter


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

Köszönet a fórum létrehozójának!


----------



## sorhajohadnagy (2012 December 19)

A nőnek jobb, ha szép, mint ha okos, mert egy férfinak még mindig könnyebb nézelődni, mint gondolkodni.


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam a canadahunra, és erre a fórumra is.


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

Szabó Lőrinc: Babits

Mit láttam benned? Hőst, szentet, királyt.
Mit láttál bennem? Rendetlen szabályt.
Mit láttam benned? Magam végzetét.
Mit láttál bennem? Egy út kezdetét.
Mit benned én? Gyászt, magányt, titkokat.
Mit bennem te? Dacot és szitkokat.
Aztán, mit én? Jövőm rémálmait.
S te? Egy torzonborz állat vágyait.
Én? Istent, akit meg kell váltani.
Te? Hogy jönnek a pokol zászlai.
S később? Hogy az ellenség én vagyok?
S én? Azt, akit soha el nem hagyok.
Te, tíz év múlva? - Tán mégis fiad?
S én, húsz év múlva? Láss már, égi Vak!
S húsz év múlva, te? Nincs mit tenni, kár.
Húsz év múlva, én? Nincs mit tenni, fáj!
S a legvégén, te? Igy rendeltetett.
S én, ma s mindig? Nincs senkim kívüled.
/Ember és világ/


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]" A világvége az emberiség által generált folyamat, nem pedig egy dátum." / Vavyan Fable: Habospite /[/FONT]


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

"Az erdő sötét, mély és szép, De megígértem - mennem kell, Várnak rám a mérföldek." /Robert Frost: Az erdőnél egy havas estén/


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

"Miért van az, hogy a legtöbb dolog, amit más körülmények között önként megtennél, utálatos lesz, ha nincs más választásod?" /Laurell K. Hamilton: Véres csontok/


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

"Nézd ez az én harcom,
És csak nekem ég az arcom.
A remény bennem,
Csak addig él,
Ameddig én életben tartom.
Még bírja a testem,
Nem kell pánikba esnem.
Vannak még csodák,
Csak mondd,
Hogy merre keressem."
/Alvin és a mókusok: Az élet egy csoda/


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

"Éjszín Sárkány vagyok, Sötétség démona,
Semmimben visszhangzik varázslatod szava.
Vagyok Fehér Sárkány, Új Világ kezdete,
énbennem rejtezik szavaid ereje.
Nevem Vörös Sárkány, Ősi Tüzek Bajnoka,
hátam lépteidnek lesz szilárd talaja.
Kék Sárkány vagyok, az Örök Idő Ura,
eljött a változás rég várt pillanata.
Én, Zöld Sárkány hoztam istenek bukását
teljesítem hát most szíved kívánságát."
/ismeretlen/

Sajnos anno hosszas keresés ellenére sem találtam meg az író nevét.


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

,,A tömegízlés követése-népiesen szólva:birkalelkűség- árt a jellemfejlődésnek." /MONDO/


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

" És ekkor kell a hatalmamba kerülnöd, beleborzonganod Isten végtelen mindenhatóságába, melynek a világ rendje semmi. És azután rájönnöd, ha ügyes vagy, hogy hogyan is húztalak be a csőbe, elvégre én minden egyes lépésnél szóltam neked, figyelmeztettelek, hogy a kárhozatba viszlek; csak hát az ördögi paktumokban épp az a szép, hogy az ember úgy írja alá őket, hogy nagyon is tudja, kivel paktál." (Umberto Eco: A Rózsa neve)


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

" Az élet első és legfontosabb kitétele, amiről sohasem szabad megfeledkeznünk, mert különben érdekes meglepetések érhetnek, a következő:

Az élet egy kozmikus vicc. Ne erőlködj, úgyis hiába van. Próbálhatod te megváltani a világot; semmi értelme. A nagy hatalmi játékok és világmegmentési akciók közt nem vesszük észre, hogy valójában milyen nevetségesek is vagyunk. Pedig mindenki az. Zátonyra futunk a hülyeség tengerén, drágáim. Velem legalábbis ez történt." / Claret: Bájitaltan jegyzetek/


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

HUMOR

Fecske anyó!
Réges régen a tv hőskorában, még esténként a nők olvastak fel esti mese gyanánt. 
Egy alkalommal, teljesen váratlanul az utolsó pillanatban a bemondónő rosszul lett, és helyette az egyik férfi kollégát kérték fel a mesemondásra.
- Szervusztok gyerekek! - köszönt illendően az ötvenhárom éves szakállas figura. - Fecske anyó vagyok! - folytatta, és a korabeli felvételen látszik, hogy az operatőr megbillenti a statívot a röhögéstől.
A mesélő, nagydarab szakállas figura folytatta - ...és épp a tojásaimon ülök... - a korabeli kollégák szerint, ekkor a hangosító, valamint az összes díszletes, és kellékes, halkan kiosont a folyosóra, majd összeesett a röhögéstől. 
Utolsónak az operatőr maradt, aki a következő mondat után hagyta el a stúdiót.
- ....és a fészekből kilóg a szép villás farkam...


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

"A gyanakvás egészséges dolog. Megóvja az életed." /Laurell K. Hamilton: A nevető holttest/


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

Dsida Jenő:
A sötétség verse



Ó, virrasztások évszaka!
Vastagon fog a tinta, zordul.
A rozsdalevü éjszaka
már hatkor a kertekre csordul:
Reves fák nyirka folydogál
s te arra gondolsz: mennyi éved
van hátra még? Jaj meg-megáll
a láb, mert fél, hogy sírba téved.
...Mondd, kisSé mártottál-e már
hófehér cukrot barna lébe,
egy feketekávés pohár
keserű, nyirkos éjjelébe?
S figyelted-e: a sűrü lé
mily biztosan, mily sunyi-resten
szivárog, kúszik fölfelé
a kristálytiszta kockatestben?
Így szivódik az éjszaka
beléd is, fölfelé eredve,
az éjszaka, a sír szaga
minden rostodba és eredbe,
mígnem egy lucskos, barna esten
az olvadásig itat át,
hogy édesítsd valamely isten
sötét keserű italát.


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

"Magamba zuhantam, mint a vajas piskóta száznyolcvan fokon." /Laurell K. Hamilton: Sápadt hold/


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

"Ihatatlan kávé nem létezik, csak akaratgyenge ember!" / Laurell K. Hamilton: Sápadt hold/


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

"Mondd meg, mit olvasol, és megmondom, ki vagy." / Vavyan Fable: Vis Major/


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

"Rengetegen nem értik a humorom. Ha egy kicsivel bizonytalanabb vagyok, azt gondoltam volna, hogy nem jók a vicceim." /Laurell K. Hamilton: Bűnös vágyak/


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

"Istennek nem csak igazságérzete van, de fekete humora is." /Laurell K. Hamilton: Obszidián pillangó/


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

"Néha, nagy ritkán magamban beszélek. Remek tanácsokat adok magamnak. Időnként még meg is fogadom őket." /Laurell K. Hamilton: Bűnös vágyak/


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 19)

Sziasztok!

Sok minden érdekes dolog van ezen a fórumon!


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

"Azt viszont már réges-rég tudom, hogy ha valami túl szép, hogy igaz legyen, akkor az az is. Ha valaki pontosan azokat a csillagokat ígéri az égről, amikre vágyom, akkor hazudik." /Laurell K. Hamilton: Lidérces álmok/


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 19)

Főleg a kislányomnak találtam nagyon jó dolgokat!


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 19)

csak előbb el kell érnem azt a bizonyos számot


----------



## karabul (2012 December 19)

"Nem vagyok normális! Nem vagyok tökéletes! Nem akarok hibátlan lenni! Nem akarok mindenkinek, pláne bárkinek megfelelni!" /Vavyan Fable: Vészbejárat/


----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 20)

még kettő kell


----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 20)

már csak egy


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 20)

1


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 20)

2


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 20)

3


----------



## Törkis (2012 December 20)

4


----------



## ulan (2012 December 21)

kiss


----------



## ulan (2012 December 21)




----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 21)

Köszi!


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

14


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

mi is!!!


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

:d


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

Így van!


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

Éljen kufirc! + Te!


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

hálás köszönet!


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

ja!


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

ez mindig szép marad!


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

nem is ezt akartam! De azért szép napot!


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

18


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

mi történt?


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

nekem ez a 20.


----------



## f_fodor (2012 December 22)

21. és lássuk!!!!!


----------



## Belkin (2012 December 22)

Igen


----------



## Belkin (2012 December 22)

Igen


----------



## Belkin (2012 December 22)

Igen
kiss


----------



## Belkin (2012 December 22)

Igen


----------



## Belkin (2012 December 22)

Igen


----------



## Cecília Birinyi (2012 December 22)

lássuk a számokat


----------



## Cecília Birinyi (2012 December 22)

1


----------



## Cecília Birinyi (2012 December 22)

2


----------



## Cecília Birinyi (2012 December 22)

3


----------



## Cecília Birinyi (2012 December 22)

4


----------



## Cecília Birinyi (2012 December 22)

5


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

Szuperek vagytok, hogy ilyen is van


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

1


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

2


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

3


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

4


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

5


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

6


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

7


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

8


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

9


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

10


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

11


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

12


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

13


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

14


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

15


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

16


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

17


----------



## xHedax (2012 December 22)

18


----------



## BucoB (2012 December 22)

Haha, tényleg praktikusabb mintha mindenki teljesen felesleges smile-kal és értelmetlen megjegyzésekkel tömné tele a releváns topic-okat.


----------



## BucoB (2012 December 22)

Bár, azt gondolom utóbbi attól még nem marad el


----------



## BucoB (2012 December 22)

Hmm... miért mondj nekem a böngésző, hogy elakarom-e hagyni az oldalt, mikor nem is!


----------



## BucoB (2012 December 22)

\\m/


----------



## BucoB (2012 December 22)

?


----------



## szjgfan (2012 December 22)

én most melyik vagyok 19. vagy 20. ?


----------



## silerisz (2012 December 22)




----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

"Én én vagyok magamnak, s neked én te vagyok. S te én vagy magadnak, két külön hatalom. S ketten mi vagyunk. De csak ha vállalom." (Radnóti Miklós: Előhang egy "monodrámához", részlet)


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

" Egy idő után megtanulod a finom különbségtételt a kézfogás és az önfeladás között és megtanulod , hogy a vonzalom nem azonos a szerelemmel és a társaság a biztonsággal. És kezded megérteni, hogy a csók nem pecsét és a bók nem esküszó. És hozzászoksz, hogy emelt fővel és nyitott szemmel fogadd a vereséget, a felnőtt méltóságával, nem pedig a gyermek kétségbeesésével. És belejössz, hogy minden tervedet a mára alapozd, mert a holnap talaja túl ingatag ehhez. Egy idő után kitapasztalod, hogy még a napsugár is éget, ha túl sokáig ér. Műveled saját kertecskédet, magad ékesíted fel lelkedet, nem mástól várod, hogy virágot hozzon neked. És megtanulod, hogy valóban sokat kibírsz, hogy valóban erős vagy! És valóban értékes!"(Veronica A: Schoffstall)


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

\"Minél őszintébbek és nyitottabbak vagyunk, annál kevésbé fogunk félni, mert nincs takargatnivalónk mások előtt, ezért azt gondolom, minél őszintébb valaki, annál magabiztosabbá válik.\"/Dalai Láma/


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

“Nem akkor alkottál tökéleteset, ha már nem tudsz mit hozzátenni, hanem ha már nem tudsz mit elvenni belőle.” (Antoine de Saint-Exupéry)


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

“Ha hajót akarsz építeni, ne hívj össze embereket, hogy tervezzenek, szervezzék meg a munkát, hozzanak szerszámokat, vágjanak fát, hanem keltsd fel bennük a vágyat a nagy, végtelen tenger iránt.” (Antoine de Saint-Exupéry)


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Balassi:Ki szarral hadakozik, szaros lészen az maga is.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Én bús szívem vidámsága,Lelkem édes kívánsága,Te vagy minden boldogsága,Véled Isten áldomása.Oly ismerős vagy, mintha hajdanéltél is volna már velem.Másoknál, otthon, utcazajbanmeglátom arcod hirtelen.Te jössz, ha halk nesz kél mögöttem,ott vagy te, bárhol is legyek. Alekszandr Blok


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Még nem tudom, mi vagy nekem,áldás, vagy büntetés.De elfogadlak, mint ereme lázas lüktetést.Hát vonj a sűrű méz alá,míg szárnyam-lábam befenem,s eláraszt villogó homállyalaz irgalmatlan szerelem. Szabó Magda


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Nagy László: Ki viszi át a SzerelmetLétem ha végleg lemerûltki imád tücsök-hegedût?Lángot ki lehel deres ágra?Ki feszül föl a szivárványra?Lágy hantu mezõvé a szikla-csípõket ki öleli sírva?Ki becéz falban megeredthajakat, verõereket?S dúl hiteknek kicsoda állítkáromkodásból katedrálist?Létem ha végleg lemerûlt,ki rettenti a keselyût!S ki viszi át fogában tartvaa Szerelmet a túlsó partra!


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

AdyMikor elhagytak,Mikor a lelkem roskadozva vittem,Csöndesen és váratlanulÁtölelt az Isten.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Kassák Lajos: Szép pillanatokMilyen árva gyerek sír bennemmilyen madár fütyörész.Egy farönkön ülökés bámulomhogy a bárányos égtükörképével játszika tó.Letépek egy cseresznyevirágotés elküldöm hozzádhogy emlékezz rám.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Somlyó György: Mese arról, ki hogyan szeret Van, aki azt hiszi, tehet, amit akar, hisz szeretik. Van, aki azt hiszi, tehet, amit akar, hiszen szeret. Van, aki úgy érzi, minden tettére vigyáznia kell, éppen mert szeret. Van, aki úgy érzi, minden tettére vigyáznia kell, éppen mert szeretik. Van, akinek számára a szerelem határos a gyűlölettel. Van, akinek számára a szerelem határos a szeretettel. De van olyan is, aki a szerelmet összetéveszti a szeretettel, s nem érti, hogy mások feleletül a gyűlölettel tévesztik össze a szerelmet. Van, aki úgy szeret, mint az országútra tévedt nyúl, amely a fénycsóvák csapdájába esett. Van, aki úgy, mint az oroszlán, amely széttépi azt, amit szeret. Van, aki úgy szeret, mint a pilóta a várost, amelyre bombáit ledobja. Van, aki úgy, mint a radar, amely a repülők útját vezeti a levegőben. Van, aki békésen szeret, mint a kecske, amely hagyja, hogy megszopja az éhező kisgyerek. Van, aki vakon, mint a másikat alaktalanságába nyelő amőba. Van, aki esztelenül, mint az éjszakai lepke a lángot. Van, aki bölcsen, mint a medve a téli álmot. Van, aki önmagát szereti másban, s van, aki önmagában azt a másikat, akivé maga is válik általa.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Boda Magdolna(édes anyanyelvünk)pszt! nem illik magyarul beszélniméking maniméking lávszépen beszélni pláne nem illika szeretlek szó töve a bazdmegés ugyaneza múlt jelen és jövőideje isMár csak a csöndek,a csöndek maradtak.Ebből kellene érteni.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Szilágyi DomokosPlánétaÖn szerencsés lélek, mert megszületett, mert férfi, mert nő, mert szőke, mert szöghajú, mert hollófekete, őrizkedjék a vércukortól, és tartsa be a törvényes sebességet idegeinek elnyűvésében, és élni fog kora legvégső határáig, sőt azelőtt is. Három lejt kapok


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Varró Dánielha szívemen a félelem a védelem a védelem a szívemen a félelem (Knézy Jenő)ez van jenő mi volna máshiába volt a szurkolásegy árva kontra passzra tettmegint kikaptunk basszamegromán-magyar magyar-szlovákhogyan tovább hogyan továbbs a sok csatár a sok csatára szívemen a borzadályó jaj a józsi jaj a pistihogy mit hagyott a béla is kis egy percre rá saját kapunk előtt a vész hogy gólt kapunka rettegés e régi zsemlevajas felével hull ölembekirály gabi király gabihiába is kiáltanimert jaj ki gondol énvelemha szívemen a félelemki látja sajgó lelkemeta sóhajom ki hallja megjaj mért nem lettem sportriporterkit hallanak ha gólt rikolt elkinek egy nemzet csügg szavánha verset is szaval talánszebb volna sóhajtozni könnyebbegy nép szemébe csalna könnyets egy nép ringatná szíveina rímeim a rímeimde lásd jenő a sors kemény(nincsen remény nincsen remény)én nézem bár a meccseketkommentátor sosem leszeks habár a csend vizéből innálte sem leszel poéta immármert lásd jenő a múzsa vak s eszembe jut hogy láttalaka száztizenkettes buszonjenő ősz voltál ősz bizonymár megcsapott egy őszi szellets a magyar futball sírja melletthol eddig oly vígan toroztállassan felvált egy új korosztálya szívük már nem úgy dobola futball nem menny és pokolnem ősi dráma már nekiklegtöbbször meg se verselikemészt e mondd a harag óhogy nem rímel a faragós a hajdu bé a hajdu bériadt szived följajdul-éhogy hová lett a kéj a kínhová a futballból a rímhová a vers hová a líraa lét gyepén e lenge bírajenő elébed térdelek saját rímeddel kérdelekha szíveden a félelemmi óv miféle védelemnem a metrum e szaladó teama félelemből fakadó rímnem e megtartó vastraverza vers jenő csupán a vers?


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Fodor Ákos: Arcképcsarnok Van egy arc,amit csak önmagunkat elképzelve látunk— lehet, hogy ez az igazi.És van annyi arcunk,ahányan csak ránknéznek (és: ahányszor!) és még az is lehet,hogy ezekben akad néhány közös vonás— lehet. Akkor ez a valóság.Van egy,amit tükörbe nézve látunk: villám-gyorsan alakuló, képlékeny látvány: múzsája a Szomszéd Ízlése s az azt szolgáló, vagy azt ellenző szándék— efölött húnyj szemet; ne kerüld, de ne hidd el.És van,van arc, amit csak az lát, aki szeret,akit szeretünk. Ez a legszebb,a legmulandóbb. A legérvényesebb.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Szabó Lőrinc: Tavaszban Szép őszpiros ma itt az erdő, pedig tavasz van. Nézd, mennyi rossz csira s kesergő vágy múlik el, mig a tavaszban egy-két didergő virág kikel. De nem baj, engem szeret a föld s szeret az erdő, s ha tárt kezén pihenek: én vagyok a felhő s a derüs ég s a halhatatlan egyszerüség.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Devecsery László: Dal Rodinnel, nékedKét kéz, ha titkot rejteget,két kéz elringat engemet;két kéz között a szerelem,két kezed: kezem énnekem.Két kéz, ha titkot rejteget,két kéz elringat tégedet;két kéz között a szerelem,két kezem: kezed teneked.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Szabó Éva: Kérdezted-e?Akartál szeretőnek,hozzád méltónak,ki állja, tudja a csatát,a nőstények alázatát.Akartál anyának,föld-türelműnek,hogy magamba fogadjalak,és csöndemben kihordjalak.Akartál társnak,szép homlokúnak,kit szárnya is visz, hogyha kell,de más csillag ne hívja el.Csodálod, hogy ennyi kötésbenmégis szabad maradtam?Mondd, kérdezted-e egyszer is,Magamat minek akartam?Kérdezted-e?


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Pilinszky János: Itt és most A gyepet nézem, talán a gyepet. Mozdul a fű. Szél vagy zápor talán vagy egyszerüen az, hogy létezel mozdítja meg itt és most a világot.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Keresztes Ágnes: Egyedül lehet erős az ember és próbálkoztam is vele elégszer: a mondat másik fele lemaradt: rávitt a kényszer. Elbírtam én, amit cipelni kellett, mert nem volt hol letenni. Hányan mondjuk ugyanígy mosolyogva: ó, csupa semmi! Mert a magány, az szégyellnivaló, csilingelve riaszt, akár a pestis. Hát rejtegetett púpját megszokja lassan lélek is, test is. Néha boldog az ember egyedül, és néha kőkemény, de belül fojtott gyöngédség az asszony meg eszelős remény.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Varró Dániel: EmailHát el vagyok egészen andalodva, és gyönge szívem, ímé, reszketeg, mióta éjjelente, hajnalonta veled titokban ímélezgetek. Nem kell megszólítás, se semmi cécó, és az se baj, ha nincsen ékezet, csak kebelembe vésődjék e négy szó, hogy: Önnek új levele érkezett! Az egész világ egy linkgyűjtemény, az emberek, a tárgyak benne linkek, bárhova kattintok, te tűnsz elém, te vagy felvillanó websiteja mindnek. Te dobogsz bennem, mint versben a metrum. Föltettem háttérnek a képedet, s míg körülöttünk szikrázik a chat room, látlak, miközben vakon gépelek. Hiába nem láttalak még, az embert, ha minden betűd mégis eleven, ha érezlek, mint kisujjam az entert… Van nulladik látásra szerelem?Van nulladik látásra szerelem?


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Fodor Ákos: SzerelemAhogy a szél meglebbenti a függönyt.Nem a függöny.Nem a szél.A lebbenés.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Fodor Ákos: Jókívánság Legyen erőd lent hagyni, amit nincs erőd följebb emelni.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Radnóti Miklós: Az áhitat zsoltárai (1) Szakadt, dúlt ajkunk között forgó feszülő szavaink is csókká gömbölyödve bujdosnak itt a díszes pillák között egymásba-akadt csodáló szemünkben éselhalnak hang nélkül; amireszületnek az cifra ajándék,zsoltáros látás és tudós csók terebélyén sárga rigóknak szárnyas, csattogó ölelése.1929. augusztus 27


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Radnóti Miklós: Az áhitat zsoltárai (2) Régen lehozott fénylőcsillagok akarnak szökni az ujjaim közülmert nagyon szeretleklátodőszi bokrok duzzadó bogyófürtjein feszüléletem kedve, érettkalászoknak terheit érzem és éjjelenkéntcsókos nyelvem alkonyipirossát rácsókolomnémán a tenyeredre. 1928. december 10


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Mindenkinek Kellemes Karácsonyi készülődést!


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

A hold a fák köztszikrázva süt;gally moccan, ág zörg,és mindenütthangok remegnek...Ó, hogy szeretlek.A tó sötétenőrzi hidegtükrén az ébenárnyú füzet;szél jaja rezzen...Álmodj, szerelmem.Maga a kék mennyereszkedika csillagfényben,mely gyöngyeitszikrázva szórja...Isteni óra!(Verlaine - Szabó Lőrinc)


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

József Attila: Tedd a kezed Tedd a kezed homlokomra, mintha kezed kezem volna. Úgy őrizz, mint ki gyilkolna, mintha éltem élted volna. Úgy szeress, mint ha jó volna, mintha szívem szíved volna.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Radnóti Miklós: HimnuszGyökér vagy és törzsteli lomb s gyümölcs,hűs fuvallat vagys meleg nap érlelő,kötöző gyökér,iramodó vér,vékonyszárú törzs,széllel barátkozó,karom lombja vagy,karomba szaladj,mellem virága,szívemen takaró,ébresztő napoms napos hajnalomlombom gyümölcse,mellettem ébredő,mellettem alvó,szívemre hajlójó nyugalom vagy,csöndesen dobogó,szépszavú forrás,kezdő sikoltás,szárnyas lehellet,lélekkel szálldosó,árnyékban élesfény vagy és ékesárnyék a fényben,s felhő is, füstölő,csukódó pillánutolsó villám,nyíló testeddelkarolón ringató.Te harcon áldás,búvó mosolygás,aki a földönrégen fehérlőcsontjaimban is majdott bújkálsz mindörökkön.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Radnóti Miklós: Tétova ódaMióta készülök, hogy elmondjam nekedszerelmem rejtett csillagrendszerét;egy képben csak talán, s csupán a lényeget.De nyüzsgő s áradó vagy bennem, mint a lét,és néha meg olyan, oly biztos és örök,mint kőben a megkövesült csigaház.A holdtól cirmos éj mozdul fejem fölötts zizzenve röppenő kis álmokat vadász.S még mindig nem tudom elmondani neked,mit is jelent az nékem, hogy ha dolgozom,óvó tekinteted érzem kezem felett.Hasonlat mit sem ér. Felötlik s eldobom.És holnap az egészet ujra kezdem,mert annyit érek én, amennyit ér a szóversemben s mert ez addig izgat engem,míg csont marad belőlem s néhány hajcsomó.Fáradt vagy s én is érzem, hosszú volt a nap, -mit mondjak még? a tárgyak összenézneks téged dicsérnek, zeng egy fél cukordarabaz asztalon és csöppje hull a mézneks mint színarany golyó ragyog a teritőn,s magától csendül egy üres vizespohár.Boldog, mert véled él. S talán lesz még időm,hogy elmondjam milyen, mikor jöttödre vár.Az álom hullongó sötétje meg-megérint,elszáll, majd visszatér a homlokodra,álmos szemed búcsúzva még felémint,hajad kibomlik, szétterül lobogva,s elalszol. Pillád hosszú árnya lebben.Kezed párnámra hull, elalvó nyírfaág,de benned alszom én is, nem vagy más világ,S idáig hallom én, hogy változik a sokrejtelmes, vékony, bölcs vonal hűs tenyeredben


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Mindannyian saját, eredeti gondolkodásmóddal születünk, gyakran mégis utánzóként halunk meg.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Dsida Jenő: VallomásÉlek, mint szigeten.Mindennap térdre kellhullanom. Kívüledsemmi sem érdekel.Kihűlhet már a nap,lehullhat már a hold,e zengő túlvilágmagába szív, felold.Édes illatai,különös fényeivannak. És szigorúboldog törvényei.Mit máshol ketyegőkis óra méreget,itt melled dobajaméri az éveket,s ha szólasz, mindegyikpuhán, révedezőnejtett igéd ezüstvirág lesz kék mezőn,és sóhajod a szél,mely fürtjeimbe kap,és arcod itt a hold,és arcod itt a nap.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Sokan azt hiszik, gondolkodnak, pedig csak újrarendezik előítéleteiket.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 December 23)

Dsida Jenő: Tündérmenet A tücsök cirregve fölneszel.Testem hűs álmokat iszik.Apró csillagos éjtündéreka szívemet hozzád viszik.Parányi szekérre fektetik,pihék, mohák közé, puhán,befödik zsenge nefelejccsels lehelnek rá éjfél után.Húzzák lassú, nyüzsgő menetbenszemükben harmat, áhitat -csigák s iszonyú nagy füvek közt,a sárga holdvilág alatt.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Karácsonyi ajándék tippek:
Az ellenségednek, megbocsájtás.
Az ellenfelednek, tolerancia.
A barátodnak, a szíved.
Egy vásárlónak, szolgálat.
Mindenkinek, emberszeretet.
Minden gyereknek, jó példa.
Önmagadnak, tisztelet.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Ne várj túl sokat a karácsony napjától. Nem tudod egyetlen napba belezsúfolni önzetlenséged és jóindulatod minden lemaradását, ami az elmúlt 12 hónapban összegyűlt.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Két módon tehetnek bolonddá.
Az egyik, hogy elhitetik veled a hazugságot.
A másik, hogy visszautasítod az igazságot.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

A vidámságnak megvan az ereje ahhoz, hogy a félelem, a sértettség, a harag, a frusztráltság, a csalódottság, a depresszió, a bűntudat és a meg nem felelés érzéseit kiűzze az életedből. Azon a napon éred el a vidámságot, amikor rájössz, hogy mindegy, mi történik körülötted, akkor sem lesz jobb semmi, ha nem vagy jókedvű.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Nem kell ahhoz semmi különleges ok, hogy jól érezd magad – egyszerűen elhatározod, hogy azonnal boldog leszel, egyszerűen csak azért, mert élsz, egyszerűen azért, mert így akarod.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Tökéletes ember nincs, csak tökéletes emberi szándék.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Az elme önmagában képes a Poklot Mennyé, a Mennyet Pokollá változtatni.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Fájdalmas a vereség, de még fájdalmasabb, ha nem a legjobb formádat adtad!


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Ha gyenge vagy hozzá, hogy harcolj, öleld át ellenséged. Amíg mindkét karja átölel, addig nem tud fegyvert fogni rád.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

Az ember csak addig zuhan a mélybe, amíg földet ér, a magasságokat tekintve azonban nincs határ.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

A legnagyobb dicsőség nem az, hogy soha nem vallunk kudarcot, hanem hogy minden bukás után képesek vagyunk felemelkedni.


----------



## Cintia1979 (2012 December 23)

*Reményik Sándor: Csendes csodák*​ Ne várd, hogy a föld meghasadjon
És tűz nyelje el Sodomát.
A mindennap kicsiny csodái
Nagyobb és titkosabb csodák.​ Tedd a kezedet a szívedre
Hallgasd, figyeld, hogy mit dobog,
Ez a finom kis kalapálás
Nem a legcsodásabb dolog?​ Nézz a sötétkék végtelenbe,
Nézd a kis ezüstpontokat:
Nem csoda-e, hogy árva lelked
Feléjük szárnyat bontogat?​ Nézd, árnyékod hogy fut előled,
Hogy nő, hogy törpül el veled.
Nem csoda ez? – s hogy tükröződni
Látod a vízben az eget?​ Ne várj nagy dolgot életedbe,
Kis hópelyhek az örömök,
Szitáló, halk szirom-csodák.
Rajtuk át Isten szól: jövök.​


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

ébren sem voltam,
el sem aludtam, éjjel
így virrasztottam,
s most e tavaszi lassú
esőben merengek én.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

ahogy növekszik
a megtett út, mindinkább
visszahúz szívem.
Irigylem a habokat,
hisz ők visszatérhetnek.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

van feleségem -
mint a viselő ruhám,
közel áll hozzám.
Tűnődöm szomorkásan:
megtett utunk mily hosszú.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

ha mérhetetlen
messzi is elvetődöm,
ne feledjetek:
akár az égen a hold,
egyszer még visszatérek.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

mihelyt megvirrad,
azt a bárgyú kakast én
vízbe hajítom:
túl korán kukorékolt, 
elűzte kedvesemet.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

bárcsak nyílna egy
titokban bejárható
ösvény tehozzád -
úgy talán kileshetném,
szíved mélyén mi lakik.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

lám, negyven múlt el
még az esztendőkből is.
Számát ki sejti,
hogy e nagy idő során
hányszor bújt a szívedhez.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

sűrű könnyeim
annyira eláradtak,
már-már azt hittem:
eljött az ősz évada
s vele a hulló harmat.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

cseresznyevirág -
ki-ki azt mondja róla,
mily állhatatlan.
Mégis várt, csak várt híven
a ritkán érkezőre.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

ha el nem jövök,
holnapra, akár a hó,
mind földre hullna,
s még ha megmaradna is,
virág már nem lehetne.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

hol van vörösen
égő, szépséges színe?
Épp olyan, mint egy
fehér hóval megterhelt
fának lecsüggedt ága.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

égi felhőként
egyre csak távolodván
elszakadsz tőlem,
s hozzád el nem érhetek,
pedig szemeim látnak.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

azért időzik
mindig másutt a felhő,
mert a hegyen, hol
nyugton megpihenhetne,
folyton fújdogál a szél.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

távolban felhők 
gomolygása, most vissza- 
jöttél hozzám. Vagy 
szemem előtt, érkező 
ködképed sétálgat csak.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

távoli felhők 
gomolygásával, messzi most 
a múlt: valaha 
volt nekem egy hegy csúcsom, 
- most erős szelek tépik.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

A másik oldalnak is van másik oldala.
Japán közmondás


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

Ono no Komacsi: VESZTESÉGEK


A virág illata
Múlttá lett, elillant rég
Miközben szemem
Közönséges dolgokon
Pihentettem utamon.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

Koko Tenno: MIATTAD


Miattad, érted
Kutatom mezőt, rétet.
Tavaszon füvet,
Virágot szedek amíg
Ruhám hópettyes nem lesz.


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

Oe no Csisato: ŐSZ


A holdat nézem,
Ezer gondolat pezseg -
Mind keserű.
De nem miattam van ez.
Ősszel meghal a derű


----------



## gelosa (2012 December 23)

Gon-Csunagon Sadajori: HAJNAL


Szép! Kora reggel
Mikor a kis patakról
Eltisztul a köd;
Büszke fák közel, távol -
Lassan mind… mind előjön.


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

A karácsony nem az, hogy kapok és nem az, hogy adok. A karácsony az, hogy szeretek! Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

"Egy pillanatnyi igazság megszépítheti, és meg is fogja szépíteni a világot. Egy pillanatnyi béke megmentheti, és meg is fogja menteni a világot. Egy pillanatnyi szeretet tökéletessé teheti, és tökéletessé is fogja tenni a világot." - Sri Chinmoy


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

Emlékezz, a szeretet, amit adunk, az a szeretet, amit kapunk. A világ valóban az, amit belőle mindennap csinálunk, a gondolatainkkal, a szavainkkal és a cselekedeteinkkel.


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

Aki önmagával békében és jól van, az tiszteletben tartja a másik szabadságát is, ez pedig egyenlő a másik ember elfogadásával.


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

Aki nem próbálkozik semmivel, eleve elfogadja a kudarcot.


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

‎" A türelem olyan fa, 
melynek keserű a gyökere,
de édes a gyümölcse..."


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

Anya - Köszönöm neked az életet!


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

A múlt arra való, hogy elengedd. A jövő arra, hogy várd. A jelen arra, hogy éld!


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

Ha nem tudsz dönteni két dolog között, dobj fel egy érmét. Amíg pörög a levegőben, észreveszed melyik oldalnak szurkolsz jobban.


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

Csak két nap van egy évben, amikor semmit nem tehetsz: Az egyik a tegnap, a másik a holnap. Tehát csak a ma a megfelelő nap arra hogy szeress, hogy higgy és elsősorban hogy ÉLJ!


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

Egyetlen valódi hibát követünk el az életben: ha nem fejlődünk azoktól a dolgoktól,amelyeken keresztülmegyünk.


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

“Kívülről csak az jön, ami belül már megszületett.”


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

Ha döntöttél adj bele mindent!
Van, hogy nincs második esély...


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

Az igazi magány az, amikor a legnagyobb tömegben is egyedül érzed magad.


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

Fény vagy te is, lobogj hát, 
Melegíts és égess, 
Hinned kell, hogy a világ 
Teveled is ékes.


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

"Legyen ünnep az égben, és ünnep a földön,
de Te messze vagy, nem érlek el...
Ahogy égnek a fények, én is elégek...
ha nem lehetsz, miért nem lehetsz itt, közel?"


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

[h=5]‎"A világ a tükröd. Téged mutat. Tudom, hogy nem szeretsz belenézni, én sem, de kell az önismeretünkhöz." (Müller Péter)[/h]


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

‎"Nem az a legerősebb, aki minden csatát megnyer, hanem az, aki még sosem nyert és mégis képes mosolyogni.


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

Ha nem a megoldás, akkor a probléma része vagy...


----------



## phhajni (2012 December 23)

Az ajtók sokáig azért voltak zárva, mert soha nem értettem meg, hogy én vagyok az egyetlen személy, aki kinyithatja őket.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

boldog karácsonyt előre iis


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

meg újévet is :2:


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

A karácsony az otthon levés ideje - mind testben, mind lélekben.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

A karácsony üzenete: sose vagyunk egyedül.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Akinek a szívében nincs karácsony, nem fogja azt a fa alatt sem megtalálni.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)




----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Ünnepet nem is vehetsz boltban, mert az ünnep inkább benned, legbelül van.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

:razz:A jókedvű karácsony titka az, hogy az ember jókedvű.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Karácsonyi ajándék ötleteim: az ellenségednek megbocsátás, az ellenfelednek türelem, a barátodnak szeretet, a partnerednek szívesség, mindenkinek jóindulat, minden gyermeknek egy jó példa, magadnak tisztelet.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Nem időpont vagy időszak a karácsony, hanem lelkiállapot. Békességben, jóakaratúan és könyörületesen élni - ez a karácsony igazi szelleme.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Az emberek azért örülnek a karácsonynak, mert tudják, hogy akkor jön el a csodák ideje.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Nől a dér, álom jár,
hó kering az ág közt.
Karácsonynak ünnepe
lépeget a fák közt.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Megjött a december,
és itt van a karácsony,
hópelyhek szálldosnak
puhán, varjúszárnyon.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Aki azt állítja, hogy férfi és nő egyforma, az még nem látott karácsonyi ajándékot csomagoló férfit.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Egész évben a karácsonyt várjuk, aztán egész karácsonykor az év többi részét.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Sokkal fontosabb, hogy hogyan töltöd a karácsonyt, mint hogy mennyit költesz.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Milyen a tökéletes karácsonyfa? Minden karácsonyfa tökéletes!


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Eljön a tél
és lesz tán fehér karácsonyunk,
ami elfeledteti,
hogy annyi figyelem mellett még mi is
hibázhatunk.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Egy ajándék éppen annyit ér, amennyi szeretettel kiválasztották.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

Ahány csengő: csendüljön,
ahány gyerek: örüljön,
ahány gyertya: mind égjen,
karácsonyi szépségben.


----------



## varuach (2012 December 23)

A szenteste különleges. Utána már szertefoszlik a varázs, és beköszönt a lehangoltság.


----------



## szjgfan (2012 December 24)

akkor ma én vagyok az 1.
boldog karácsonnyt kívánok annak aki ezt elolvasta


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 24)

Sziasztok!
Legyen az első hozzászólásom:

Mikor kigyúlnak a fények, pajkos koboldok zenélnek.
Huncut mosollyal egy rád kacsint, és közben csillámport hint.
Így adja át az üzenetet: kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## Szilfo (2012 December 24)

Egy ksi szegedi körkép: http://www.szegedtimelapse.hu/


----------



## Szilfo (2012 December 24)

“Karácsonyi ajándék tippek:
Az ellenségednek, megbocsájtás.
Az ellenfelednek, tolerancia.
A barátodnak, a szíved.
Egy vásárlónak, szolgálat.
Mindenkinek, emberszeretet.
Minden gyereknek, jó példa.
Önmagadnak, tisztelet.”
(*Oren Arnold*)


----------



## Szilfo (2012 December 24)

“Ne várj túl sokat a karácsony napjától. Nem tudod egyetlen napba belezsúfolni önzetlenséged és jóindulatod minden lemaradását, ami az elmúlt 12 hónapban összegyűlt.” (*Oren Arnold*)


----------



## Szilfo (2012 December 24)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(*George Bernard Shaw*)


----------



## Szilfo (2012 December 24)

“A vidámságnak megvan az ereje ahhoz, hogy a félelem, a sértettség, a harag, a frusztráltság, a csalódottság, a depresszió, a bűntudat és a meg nem felelés érzéseit kiűzze az életedből. Azon a napon éred el a vidámságot, amikor rájössz, hogy mindegy, mi történik körülötted, akkor sem lesz jobb semmi, ha nem vagy jókedvű.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## Szilfo (2012 December 24)

Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek, most idézet-írogató kedvem van, szóval lehet, hogy jön még ma este egy pár darab


----------



## Szilfo (2012 December 24)

“Nem kell ahhoz semmi különleges ok, hogy jól érezd magad – egyszerűen elhatározod, hogy azonnal boldog leszel, egyszerűen csak azért, mert élsz, egyszerűen azért, mert így akarod.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

14


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

57


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

kiss


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)




----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

:7:


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

:55:


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

Dávid


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

Zsófia


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

Alexandra


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

a gyermekeim!


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

12


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

26


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

11


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

30


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

22


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

7


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

9


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

1


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

2


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

3


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

4


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

5


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

6


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

7


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

8


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

9


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

10


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

11


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

12


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

13


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

14


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

15


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

16


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

17


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

18


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

19


----------



## krojac (2012 December 25)

20


----------



## oremusa (2012 December 25)

s


----------



## oremusa (2012 December 25)

z


----------



## oremusa (2012 December 25)

i


----------



## oremusa (2012 December 25)

a


----------



## oremusa (2012 December 25)

!


----------



## oremusa (2012 December 25)

h


----------



## Mayah33 (2012 December 25)

Ez jó.


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 25)

Kisgyerekek az iskolában azt a feladatot kapják, hogy hozzanak be az isibe valamilyen eszközt ami az apukájuké:
- Lacika te mit hoztál?
- Én egy kalapácsot
- És mit mondott apukád?
- Hogy vigyázzak, nehogy ráüssek az ujjamra
- Petike te mit hoztál?
- Én egy ollót
- És mit mondott apukád?
- Hogy vigyázzak, nehogy elvágjam a kezem
- És móricka te mit hoztál?
- Én egy lélegeztetőgépet
- És mit mondott apukád?
- HHHHHÖÖÖ!!, HHHHHÖÖÖ!!


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 25)

- Téged miért vágtak sittre? - kérdezi az egyik rab az újonnan érkezett cellatársát.
- A jóságos szívem miatt kerültem ide.
- Hogyhogy? Mesélj!
- Az úgy volt, hogy az anyósomnak vérzett az orra, én meg gyorsan elszorítottam a nyakát, nehogy elvérezzen.


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 25)

k


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 25)

Száz kicsi gumimaci megy a sivatagban. Jön a sivatagi ham-ham, bekap egyet nyam-nyam.


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 25)

Már csak kilencvenkilenc kicsi gumimaci megy a sivatagban, Jön a sivatagi ham-ham, bekap egyet nyam-nyam.


----------



## szjgfan (2012 December 26)

Nem sokár szilveszter juhuhuhu
Ki várja?
Én már nagyon:4:


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

SZILVÁSI LAJOS
Albérlet a Síp utcában
REGÉNY
SZÉPIRODALMI KÖNYVKIADO
BUDAPEST
NEGYEDIK KIADÁS
Felírta a gyógyszert, lebélyegezte a receptet, és odaadta a betegnek.
A sápadt, már-már egészen kopasz férfi motyogott valamit,
és félig hátrálva ment ki a rendelőből.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

- A következőt - mondta az orvos, anélkül hogy felnézett
volna. A mennyezeti lámpa erős fényt szórt rá, s az éles világításban
látszott, hogy rövidre nyírt hajában sok az ősz szál.
Alacsony, kövérkés nő jött be. Kislányt, öt-hatéves gyereket
vezetett kézen fogva.
- Ahogy hazaért az iskolából, látom, hogy kiütései vannak. . .
- kezdte magyarázni.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

Az orvos felállt az asztaltól, és előrejött. Nyakában ide-oda
himbálózott a gumicsöves fonendoszkóp.
- Vetkőztesse le - mondta az asszonynak, és odaguggolt a
gyerek mellé. Csak a rend kedvéért vizsgálta meg, egy pillanatig
se volt kétséges, hogy bárányhimlős a kislány.
Ujra receptet vett, köhögéscsillapítót írt, s pár szóval megmondta
az asszonynak, mi ilyenkor a teendő. Aztán kezet mosott
- a forró víz jólesett a bőrének -, s csak utána szólt az aszszisztensnőnek,
aki némán ült kis asztala mellett:
- Vége?
A gondosan fésült, ötven év körüli, merev tartású asszony bólintott :
- Elég volt. Negyvenhárom beteg . . . Meddig tart még?
Az orvos vállat vont.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

- Ördög tudja. Minden évben más. Tavaly ilyenkor már túl
voltunk az egészen. Ez megint egy újfajta influenzajárvány.
- Nagyon fáradtnak látszik - mondta az asszony. - Főzök
egy kávét, mielőtt elmegy.
- Hagyja a fenébe - legyintett az orvos, és helyére akasztotta
a törülközőt. - Nem kávé kell nekem.
Az asztalon felcsengett a telefon. Érte nyúlt.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

- Tessék. Kelemen. Igen. Hány szám?
Felírta a nevet és a címet.
- Mi a panasz ?


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

Nem volt türelme végigvárni, amíg a vonal túlsó végén a női
hang végigmondja. Odaadta a telefonkagylót az asszisztensnőnek,
maga pedig levetette fehér köpenyét. Ugy érezte, szorítja
a torkát a nyakkendő, de nem lazította meg. Száraz volt a nyelőcsöve.
Szomjúság kínozta. Halkan elkáromkodta magát, és intett
az asszisztensnőnek, hogy fojtsa már bele a szót a bőbeszédű nőszemélybe.
- Kelemen doktor úr még ma este kimegy - mondta az aszszony,
s kihasználva a vonal végén támadt meglepetést, amit az
keltett, hogy férfihang helyett egy nő szólt, jóestét köszönt, és
letette a kagylót.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

Az orvos összeszámolta noteszében a címeket.
- Nem is sok - mondta. - Hat hívás. Tegnap tizenegy volt.
Magára vette szürke kabátját, és összekattintotta fényét vesztett
táskája zárját.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

- Aludjon jól, Sárika - intett az asszisztensnőnek, és kiment.
A körzeti rendelő előszobájában már a takarítóasszonyok
dolgoztak. Mosták a kövezetet. Az egyik kiegyenesítette derekát,
köszönt az orvosnak, a többi észre se vette.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

Kelemen kilépett az utcára. Egyszerre szemközt vágta a hideg
szél, amely fütyörészve, meg-megújuló hullámokban jött a kivilágított
Körút felől. Kocsija ott állt tíz-tizenöt lépésnyire a
rendelő ajtajától, de ő ellenkező irányba indult. Átvágott az
úttesten. A legközelebbi utcasarokra tartott.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

A kocsmaajtó nyitva volt. Pára zúdult ki rajta az utcára, és
szétoszlott a hidegben.
A helyiség tömve volt. A pultoknál és a magas könyöklők
körül mindenütt emberek szorongtak, sok kipirult arc, némelyik


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

a kinti hidegtől, a többi a szesztől vörös. Csökkentették a
talponállók számát - gondolta Kelemen -, de az italos emberek
száma semmivel se lett kevesebb, csak a zsúfoltság nőtt. Beállt
a sorba, amely a pénztár felé kígyózott.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

Milyen konyakjuk van? - kérdezte a gyűrött arcú pénztárosnőtől,
amikor nagy sokára odajutott a kasszához.
- Cabinet. Hat ötven.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

- Adjon egy felet meg egy kis szódát is - mondta az orvos,
aztán meggondolta magát. - Adjon két felet.
- Előbb is eszébe juthatott volna - rántott egyet a vállán a nő,
amikor újra blokkolt. Aztán észrevette Kelemen hóna alatt az
orvostáskát, és zavar ült ki az arcára, egyfajta tanácstalanság,
ami nyilván abból fakadt, hogy a pénztárban ugyan ő a hatalom,
de a doktorokat mindenkinek tisztelnie kell, hiszen ki
tudja, mikor akad velük baja az embernek.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

Kelemen odafurakodott a pulthoz. Az öreg, félvállas csapos
orra vöröseslila volt. Eleven szeszreklám - gondolta az orvos.
- Öntse egybe a két felet - mondta.
Elvette a deci konyakot, és egyetlen korttyal lenyelte. A szesz
lefutott a nyelőcsövén, és szinte beleszúrt a gyomrába. Egy-két
év múlva mégis gyomorbajos leszek - gondolta, de rögtön el is
feledkezett róla. A konyak kellemes meleggel áradt szét benne,
s torkából egyszerre elmúlt a száraz szomjúság.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

Már a szájában volt a cigaretta. Nagy lélegzettel szívta le a
keserű füstöt, s most nem is érezte, hogy büdös lenne a kocsmában.
A betegekkel gyorsan végzett - tíz óra is alig múlt, amikor
kilépett az utolsótól.-, s még nem volt nagyon késő ahhoz, hogy
beugorjon Latkihoz. A gyerekeket már lefektették, de ők még
ébren vannak - gondolta. Már vége a televíziónak is.
A négyemeletes körúti ház előtt tucatnyi gépkocsi parkolt,
alig sikerült besorolnia közéjük. Ösztönszerűen megnézte, ki
tudja-e hozni később a Rekordot a többi autó közül, aztán be-
sietett a kapun.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

- Te vagy? - kérdezte teljesen oktalanul Latki, amikor ajtót
nyitott neki. - Bandi jött - kiáltott be aztán a feleségének.
Latki alacsony, pocakos ember volt, szemüveget viselt, egyik
keretében fekete üveggel. Még a háborúban vesztette el a bal
szemét, s Kelemen tudta, hogy a maradék jobb szem se tart
már sokáig. Sohase merte megkérdezni Latkitól, hogy tisztában
van-e a szeme állapotával.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

- Főzzek kávét? - kérdezte a karcsú, félénken lassú mozgású
asszony, aki így pongyolában egészen lányosnak látszott, mintha
nem is húsz, hanem legalább harminc évvel lenne fiatalabb az uránál.
- Nem kérek - rázta meg a fejét Kelemen.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

Kelemen legyintett. Töltött magának a konyakból, és megitta.
Sokkal erősebb, mint a kocsmában - állapította meg, ahogy
jóformán mindennap.
- Mennyit ittál? - kérdezte Latki.
- Irigykedsz? - nézett rá Kelemen.
- Te mégy neki egyszer valaminek a járgányoddal . . . - a
kövér orvos nem mosolygott.
- Több esze van annak, mint nekünk együtt. Különben. . .
ha nem akarod, nem muszáj megkínálni.
- Inkább itt igyék, mint másutt - szólalt meg az asszony.
- Köszönöm. - Kelemen érezte, hogy valami fintor ül ki az
arcára, és újra töltött.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

- Legalább aludj itt - ült le melléje Latki.
- A kis szobában - csatlakozott rögtön az asszony. - Mindjárt megágyazok.
- Akkor is ki kell fizetnem a szállodát - nézte a pohárban a
borostyánszínű italt Kelemen.
- Kidobott pénz - könyökölt rá az asztalra Latki. - Amíg
nem találsz valami rendes lakást; ellakhatnál nálunk.
- Én is mondtam már -- helyeselt az asszonyů.
Kelemen nem felelt nekik. Szórakozottan forgatta hosszú,
csontos ujjai között a metszett üvegpoharat. Ellakhatnék -
gondolta. Miért ne? De miért igen? Teljesen mindegy.


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

Jóleső lustasággal volt tele. A szoba melege kihevítette. Csak
a sarokban égett egy sárga fényű hangulatlámpa, s az orvos úgy
érezte jó volna nem mozdúlni, hanem így ülve elaludni, vagy
tán még azt se, csak minden mozgás nélkül tovább terpeszkedni
itt. A szomszéd szobában alusznak a gyerekek . . .


----------



## T- D Viki (2012 December 26)

\\m/\\m/


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 26)

kunc


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 26)

bogár


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 26)

Mit sütsz kis szűcs?


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 26)

Tán sós húst sütsz kis szűcs?


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 26)

Sárga bögre, görbe bögre.


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 26)

Egy ici-pici pocok pockon pöckölt egy másik icike-picike pockon pöckölt pockot, mert az pockon pöckölte az icike-picike pockon pöckölt pocok pockát.


----------



## vaslady (2012 December 26)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget.


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 26)

Nem egeszen ertem mire jo ez a 20 hozzaszolasos dolog, de legyen...


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 27)

mégsem


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 27)

lett


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 27)

vége


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 27)

a


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 27)

világnak


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 27)

mert


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 27)

még


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 27)

mindig


----------



## SkyGnome (2012 December 27)

létezik


----------



## cherry21 (2012 December 27)

1


----------



## cherry21 (2012 December 27)

2


----------



## cherry21 (2012 December 27)

3


----------



## cherry21 (2012 December 27)

4


----------



## cherry21 (2012 December 27)

5


----------



## Ajnika (2012 December 28)

6


----------



## Ajnika (2012 December 28)

9


----------



## Ajnika (2012 December 28)

15


----------



## Ajnika (2012 December 28)

20


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm a segítséget!Remélem,hogy most már sikerül végre állandó taggá válnom 8 hónap elteltével a regisztráció után.


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

Tetszik a Váci Mihály idézet,ezt eddig nem is ismertem.Köszönöm.


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

*Köszönet*

Tetszik a Váci Mihály idézet.Eddig nem ismertem,de most meg is tanulom.Köszönöm.


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

*Kérdés*

Azt írtad,hogy nevem alatt látható,hogy hány hozzászólásom van már,én ezt nem látom.Segítenél?Köszönöm


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

Már 4 hónapja volt 20 hozzászólásom,aztán megint volt 20 hozzászólásom,de most jövök rá,hogy azokat nem is számolta,mert nem részletes hozzászólásként küldtem el.Most is küldtem simán hozzászólásokat,de nem számolta!Itt lehet a hiba!


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

Szeretnék feltölteni midiket,azt szeretném kérdezni,hogy feltölteni is csak akkor enged,ha megvan az állandó tagságom?Köszönöm


----------



## cherry21 (2012 December 28)

1


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

Én se látom a nevem alatt, hogy hány hozzászólásom van :S


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

1


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

2


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

3


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

4


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

5


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

6


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

7


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

8


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

9


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

10


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

11


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

12


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

13


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

14


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

15


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

16


----------



## miameissner (2012 December 28)

17


----------



## pigicsaj (2012 December 28)

koszi


----------



## pigicsaj (2012 December 28)

mégegyszer


----------



## Eszter62 (2012 December 28)

18


----------



## Lyyzeg (2012 December 28)

88


----------



## Lyyzeg (2012 December 28)

qq


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

csip


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

csup


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

csap


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

nyóc


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

sok


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

tízcsillió


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

eleven


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

teve-leve


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

a bűvös...


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

nagykor


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

gombócból is sok


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

a legszebb kor


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

she's only seventeen


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

felnőtt lettem


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

egy híjján


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

és most?


----------



## kbendeguz (2012 December 29)

csak hogy biztosra menjek...


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Köszönet.


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Álmaim hálóját a póknak adtam,
hadd fogjon vele bogarakat.
Nehéz kő esett le a szívemről,
most nehéz kő van a szívem alatt.

Weöres Sándor


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

S miközben kerestem a megfelelő szavakat, azon töprengtem, vajon mennyi lehetőségekkel kecsegtető, inspiráló ötlet, gondolat születik meg az emberek fejében, hogy aztán zömében kérész életű pályát befutva, méltatlanul és nyomtalanul eltűnjenek, elvesszenek a feledés homályában.


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Uram, háborúból jövök én,
Mindennek vége, vége:
Békíts ki Magaddal s magammal,
Hiszen Te vagy a Béke.

Részlet Ady Endre Imádság háború után című verséből


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Két rohanó lábam egykoron
Térdig gázolt a vérben
S most nézd, Uram, nincs nekem lábam,
Csak térdem van, csak térdem.

Részlet Ady Endre Imádság háború után című verséből


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Nem harcolok és nem csókolok,
Elszáradt már az ajkam,
S száraz karó a két karom már,
Uram, nézz végig rajtam.

Részlet Ady Endre Imádság háború után című verséből


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Uram, láss meg Te is engemet,
Mindennek vége, vége.
Békíts ki Magaddal s magammal,
Hiszen Te vagy a Béke.

Részlet Ady Endre Imádság háború után című verséből


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

[h=1][/h]Dolgaim elől rejtegetlek,
Istenem, én nagyon szeretlek.
Ha rikkancs volna mesterséged,
segítenék kiabálni néked.

Hogyha meg szántóvető lennél,
segítenék akkor is mindennél.
A lovaidat is szeretném
és szépen, okosan vezetném.

Vagy inkább ekeszarvat fogva
szántanék én is nyomodba,
a szikre figyelnék, hogy ottan
a vasat még mélyebben nyomjam.

Ha csősz volnál, hogy óvd a sarját
én zavarnám a fele varjat.
S bármi efféle volna munkád,
velem azt soha meg nem unnád.

Ha nevetnél, én is örülnék,
vacsora után melléd ülnék,
pipámat egy kicsit elkérnéd
s én hosszan, mindent elbeszélnék.

József Attila: Istenem


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Végtelen óta folynak a percek,
Végtelen óta folynak a könnyek -
Harsog a tenger, árad a tenger
És jaj! utánok még többen jönnek.

Ezer forrás sír végeszakadlan
És jaj, az anyja úgy szereti!
Harsog a tenger, árad a tenger,
Fáradt a lelkem, ölelgeti.

Folynak a könnyek, folynak a percek,
Nem tudni: Hová? Merre? Mivégre?
Harsog a tenger, árad a tenger -
Eltünik egyszer a Semmiségbe.

József Attila: Végtelen óta ...


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Valami nagy-nagy tüzet kéne rakni,
Hogy melegednének az emberek.Ráhányni mindent, ami antik, ócska,
Csorbát, töröttet s ami új, meg ép,
Gyermekjátékot, - ó, boldog fogócska! -
S rászórni szórva mindent, ami szép.
Dalolna forró láng az égig róla
S kezén fogná mindenki földiét.
Valami nagy-nagy tüzet kéne rakni,
Hisz zúzmarás a város, a berek...
Fagyos kamrák kilincsét fölszaggatni
És rakni, adjon sok-sok meleget.
Azt a tüzet, ó jaj, meg kéne rakni,
Hogy fölengednének az emberek!

József Attila: Tél


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Gyönge fuvallat a tóba zilál,
fények gyöngysora lebben.
Sóhajom, árva madár-pihe, száll
elpihen édes öledben.
Tárt kebelemben reszket a kóc:
érted szenved a Jancsi bohóc.


Szép szemeidtől vérzik az ég,
sok sebe csillagos ösvény.
Egy hajfürtöd nékem elég:
sok sebemet bekötözném.
Hull a fűrészpor, sorvad a kóc:
meghal érted a Jancsi bohóc.


Tálad a rózsa, tükröd a Hold,
ajkadon alkonyok égnek,
Víg kedvem sűrű búba hajolt,
téged kérlel az ének.
Hogyha kigyullad a szívem a kóc,
nem lesz többet a Jancsi bohóc.

Weöres Sándor: A Paprikajancsi szerenádja


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Szelet kiabálunk,
és az minden álmunk,
hogy te is énekelsz velünk.


Szélben jár a dallam, 
és minden kis dalban
együtt énekelünk.



Szélkiáltó-kánon


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Amikor még senki se voltam, fény, tiszta fény,
A kígyózó patakokban gyakran aludtam én.


Hogy majdnem valaki lettem, kő durva kő,
Hegylejtőn jégerezetten hömpölygetett nagy erő.


És végül élni derültem, láng, pőre láng,
A szerte határtalan űrben mutatom valódi hazánk.


Weöres Sándor: Ének a határtalanról


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Alszik a szív és alszik a szívben az aggodalom,
Alszik a pókháló közelében a légy a falon,
Csönd van a házban, az éber egér se kapargál,
Alszik a kert, a faág, a fatörzsben a harkály.


Kasban a méh, rózsában a rózsabogár,
Alszik a pergő búzaszemekben a nyár,
Alszik a holdban a láng - hideg érem az égen,
Fölkel az ősz és lopni lopakszik az éjben.


Radnóti Miklós: Éjszaka


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Rózsa, rózsa rengeteg
Lányok, lepkék, fellegek
Lányok, lepkék, fellegek
Illanó könny, permeteg


Lángoló menny, alkonyat
Csupa vér az ajakad
Csupa vér az ajakad
Ha csókollak, védd magad


Minden árad, fut, remeg
Rád néz, aztán ellebeg
Rád néz, aztán ellebeg
Csak az Isten érti meg


Messze libben a hajad
Nevetésed itt marad
Nevetésed itt marad
Mint kendőd a szék alatt


Weöre Sándor: Rózsa, rózsa


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Rejtelmek, ha zengenek
Őrt állok, mint mesébe’.
Bebújtattál engemet
Talpig nehéz hűségbe.


(Don don don-dana don
Don-dana dana-dana don don)


Szól a szellő, szól a víz,
Elpirulsz, ha megérted.
Szól a szem és szól a szív,
Folyamodnak teérted.


(Don don don-dana don
Don-dana dana-dana don)


Én is írom énekem,
Ha már szeretlek téged.
Tedd könnyűvé énnekem
Ezt a nehéz hűséget.


(Don don don-dana don
Don-dana dana-dana don) 


József Attila: Rejtelmek


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Köd előttem, köd mögöttem,
Isten tudja, honnan jöttem.
Szél hozott, szél visz el.
Minek kérdjem, mért visz el?


Sose néztem, merre jártam.
A felhőkkel kiabáltam.
Erdő jött, jaj be szép!
Megcibáltam üstökét.


Jött az erdő, nekivágtam.
A bozótban őzet láttam.
Kergettem, ottmaradt,
Cirógattam, elszaladt.


Ha elszaladt, hadd szaladjon,
Csak szeretőm megmaradjon.
Szeretőm a titok,
Ő se tudja, ki vagyok.


Isten tudja, honnan jöttem,
Köd előttem, köd mögöttem.
Szél hozott, szél visz el.
Bolond kérdi, mért visz el.



Szabó Lőrinc: Szél hozott, szél visz el


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

Adjon az Isten szerencsét, 
szerelmet, forró kemencét, 
üres vékámba gabonát, 
árva kezembe parolát, 
lámpámba lángot, ne kelljen 
korán az ágyra hevernem,
kérdésre választ ő küldjön, 
hogy hitem széjjel ne düljön, 
adjon az Isten fényeket, 
temetők helyett életet -- 
nekem a kérés nagy szégyen, 
adjon úgyis, ha nem kérem.


Nagy László: Adjon az Isten


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

A bábok között elaludt a hangya.
Szél, a bábokat most el ne fúdd!
Különben jó az is.


Kis, fáradt fejét csillámokra hajtja
és alszik véle csöpp árnyéka is. 


Egy szalmaszállal fölkelteni szépen!
De jobb, ha már indulunk haza,
erősen beborult.


A bábok között elaludt egy hangya
és – hopp – egy csöpp már a kezemre hullt.




József Attila: Hangya


----------



## Flammula (2012 December 29)

E világon ha ütsz tanyát,
hétszer szűljön meg az anyád!
Egyszer szűljön égő házban,
egyszer jeges áradásban,
egyszer bolondok házában,
egyszer hajló, szép búzában,
egyszer kongó kolostorban,
egyszer disznók közt az ólban.
Fölsír a hat, de mire mégy?
A hetedik te magad légy!
Ellenség ha elődbe áll,
hét legyen, kit előtalál.
Egy, ki kezdi szabad napját,
egy, ki végzi szolgálatját,
egy, ki népet ingyen oktat,
egy, kit úszni vízbe dobtak,
egy, ki magva erdőségnek,
egy, kit őse bőgve védett,
csellel, gánccsal mind nem elég, -
a hetedik te magad légy!


Szerető után ha járnál,
hét legyen, ki lány után jár.
Egy, ki szivet ad szaváért,
egy, ki megfizet magáért,
egy, ki a merengőt adja,
egy, ki a szoknyát kutatja,
egy, ki tudja, hol a kapocs,
egy, ki kendőcskére tapos, -
dongják körül, mint húst a légy!
A hetedik te magad légy.


Ha költenél s van rá költség,
azt a verset heten költsék.
Egy, ki márványból rak falut,
egy, ki mikor szűlték, aludt,
egy, ki eget mér és bólint,
egy, kit a szó nevén szólít,
egy, ki lelkét üti nyélbe,
egy, ki patkányt boncol élve.
Kettő vitéz és tudós négy, -
a hetedik te magad légy.


S ha mindez volt, ahogy írva,
hét emberként szállj a sírba.
Egy, kit tejes kebel ringat,
egy, ki kemény mell után kap,
egy, ki elvet üres edényt,
egy, ki győzni segít szegényt,
egy, ki dolgozik bomolva,
egy, aki csak néz a Holdra:
Világ sírköve alatt mégy!
A hetedik te magad légy.

József Attila: A hetedik


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

1


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

22


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

333


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

4444


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

55555


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

666666


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

777


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

88


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

99999


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

10


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

11


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

12


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

13


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

14


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

15


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

16


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

17


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

19


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

25


----------



## kocsisanyi (2012 December 29)

19


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

köszi hogy megnyílt ez a topic így biztos könnyebb lesz összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## karlosito (2012 December 29)

Lassan meg lesz a 20


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

nekem még mindig kell a 20 hozzászóláshoz pár


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

de meglessz


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

kéne még mindig


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

még mindig


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

legyen már meg a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

már csak 11 kell


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

10


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

9


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

8


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

7


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

6


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

5


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

4


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

3


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

2


----------



## rekuc2013 (2012 December 29)

1


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

A sikeres ember és az átlagember között az a különbség, hogy mennyi kritikát bírnak el. Az átlagember nem nagyon bírja a kritikát, ezért marad átlagos az élete. Ezért nem lesz belőle vezető. Az átlagember félelemben él, hogy mit mondanak vagy gondolnak róla mások. Ezért éli úgy az életét, hogy a többi átlagemberrel tart.
Robert K.


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

Nem azoké a siker, akik sohasem buktak el, hanem azoké, akik elbuktak, és ismét felálltak belőle. 
Kimi Raikkönen


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

A sikert elviselni és megtartani talán nehezebb, mint elérni.
Borbély Sándor


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

A siker legnehezebb része az, amikor megpróbálunk találni valakit, aki együtt örül velünk.
Bette Midler


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

A kudarc a tanítónk legyen, ne a temetkezési vállalkozónk... a kudarc késlekedés, nem pedig vereség... ideiglenes kerülőút, nem pedig zsákutca.
William Arthur Ward


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

A siker titka abban rejlik, hogy eggyel többször kell felállnod, mint ahányszor elesel.
Csontos Márta


----------



## karlosito (2012 December 29)

*21* :d


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

Ha valami nem sikerül, az nem sikertelenség: ott kezdődik a munka.
Halász Péter


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

A siker létráját nem lehet zsebre tett kézzel megmászni.
Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

A siker útja mindig építés alatt áll.
Lily Tomlin


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

Aki felugrik az égbe, nagyot zuhanhat, 
De meglehet, hogy repülni fog.
Lauren Oliver


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

Nem az lesz sikeres, aki pusztán elkezd valamit. Az lesz sikeres, aki elkezdi, és ha a fene fenét eszik is, befejezi.
Napoleon Hill


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Toronto


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Montreal


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

Többet tenni a világért, mint amennyit a világ tesz érted - ez siker.
Henry Ford


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Vancouver


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

Ha le akarod győzni a világot, győzd le magad!
Fjodor Mihajlovics Dosztojevszkij


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Ottawa


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Calgary


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

A siker legfontosabb összetevője a kudarc.
Miley C.


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Edmonton


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

Lényegesen könnyebb sikereket elérni a munkában, mint a házasságban.
Tony Parsons


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Quebec


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

A "csúcsra jutottam" megfogalmazás mindig zavart, mert onnan már csak lefelé lehet menni. Egy fennsíkra érkeztem, ebben hiszek, és szeretnék még elidőzni ezen a tájon.
Nagy Bandó András


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Winnipeg


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Hamilton


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

Őszintén hiszem, hogy jobb sikertelennek lenni valamiben, amit szeretsz, mint sikeresnek lenni valamiben, amit utálsz.
George Burns


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Kitchener


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

London


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

A siker rendszerint azoknak az ajtaján kopogtat, akik túl elfoglaltak ahhoz, hogy keressék azt.
Henry David Thoreau


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

St. Catharines


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

Olyan, hogy siker és kudarc, egyszerűen nem létezik. Ami valós, az az életed, a tapasztalataid és a kihívásaid - és hogyan birkózol meg ezekkel.
Damon Hill


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Halifax


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Oshawa


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Victoria


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Windsor


----------



## herendisz (2012 December 29)

Nem azok vagyunk, akiknek az emberek látni szeretnének. Azok vagyunk, akik lenni akarunk. Mindig könnyű másokat hibáztatni. Egész életedben hibáztathatod a világot, de a sikereid és a kudarcaid a te felelősséged.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Saskatoon


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Regina


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Sherbrooke


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

St. John's


----------



## tsztm (2012 December 29)

Barrie


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

jó helyre írok?


----------



## glasswings (2012 December 29)

köszi szépen, nagyon jó kezdeményezés ^^


----------



## Kavics64 (2012 December 29)

Igazi "magyarosch" kiskapu, de most jól jön...


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

Jó az oldal.


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

Érdekesek a témák.


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

abc


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

egy


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

kettő


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

három


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

négy


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

öt


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

hat


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

hét


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

nyolc


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

kilenc


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

tiz


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

tizenegy


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

tizenkettő


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

tizenhárom


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

tizennégy


----------



## Gregor79 (2012 December 30)

tizenöt


----------



## tervezesek (2012 December 30)

Jónak tűnik ez az oldal, bár nem igazán értem mi értelme van a 20 hozzászólásnak, de hát legyen... ez már a második


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)




----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

Az élet szép, csak élvezd és sokkal szebb lesz.


----------



## tervezesek (2012 December 30)

várok 20 mpet is akkor meg még 48 órát is...


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

3.


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

4.


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

öt


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

hat


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

hét


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

nyolc


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

9


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

10


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

11


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

12


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

13


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

14


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

15


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

16


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

17


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

18


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

19


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

20. köszönettel


----------



## toju33 (2012 December 30)

21:d


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

köszönjük szépen


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

köszi


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)




----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

mg kell


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

7


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

most a 7


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)




----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

:lol:


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)




----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

:d


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)




----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

13


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)




----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

:wink:


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)




----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

17


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

18


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

19


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

20


----------



## soulhunter (2012 December 30)

21:d


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

thanks


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

1


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

2


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

3


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

4


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

5


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

6


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

7


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

8


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

9


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdXesX6mYUE


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

11


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

12


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmM0653YvXU


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

14


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

15


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

16


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

17


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kunEr5YPZA4


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

19


----------



## bagfaa (2012 December 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xxQs34UMx4


----------



## Kavics64 (2012 December 30)

kell még 11...


----------



## Kavics64 (2012 December 30)

kell még 10...


----------



## Kavics64 (2012 December 30)

kell még 9...


----------



## Kavics64 (2012 December 30)

kell még 8...


----------



## Kavics64 (2012 December 30)

kell még 7...


----------



## Kavics64 (2012 December 30)

kell még 6...


----------



## Kavics64 (2012 December 30)

kell még 5...


----------



## Kavics64 (2012 December 30)

kell még 4...


----------



## Kavics64 (2012 December 30)

kell még 3...


----------



## Kavics64 (2012 December 30)

kell még 2...


----------



## Kavics64 (2012 December 30)

kell még 1...


----------



## Kavics64 (2012 December 30)

Biztos, ami biztos: 1 ráadás...


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

1


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

2


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

3


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

4


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

5


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

tök jó, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

6


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

karácsonyra kaptam egy kindle-t, kell az olvasnivaló.


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

7


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

meg a húsz hozzászólás...


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

sebaj, majd elszórakozom itt a meccs alatt...


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

8


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

9


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

10


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

who dat!


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

egyszer úgy elmennék new orleans-ba...


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

big easy.


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

olyan jó lenne, ha ennek a meccsnek még lenne tétje...


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

ilyenkor az ünnepek idején az ember közelebb érzi magához a szenteket...


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

10


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

11


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

egyszer szeretnék egy működő védelmet kérni karácsonyra...


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

még jó, hogy nem kell idegeskednem... (facepalm)


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

btw, fura annak szurkolni, hogy kikapjon a kedvenc csapat, hogy aztán jobb helyen tudjanak draftolni...


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

go brees!


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

go ingram!


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

go moore!


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

12


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

go jimmy!


----------



## vardaesztike (2012 December 30)

13


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

go sporels!


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

go colston!


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

csak a td, más minket nem érdekel...


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

csak semmi kegyelem, csak semmi lazsálás, tessék etetni a nézőket...


----------



## englishfan (2012 December 30)

és ennyi...


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Egy.


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Kettő - csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Három.


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Négy.


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Öt.De unom...


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Hat. Hat. Hat. Hat. Hat. Hat.


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Hét. Majdnem nyolc.


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Na most már nyolc.


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Die Hälfte ist schon fast geschafft!


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Ten.


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Az öt legenda egy szuper kis mese most a mozikban.


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

I wash my hands of this!


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Dexter - season 7 is over...


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Dér Jankó - never heard about him before.


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

approach, way, method, ...


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Keep, continue, stick with, ...


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

got home, returned home, arrived home, ...


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Concern, worry, ...


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Do you walk or bump into Brad Pitt?


----------



## Feco__ (2012 December 30)

Ultimately - 20!


----------



## Grandus (2012 December 30)

Köszönjük!


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

Remek ötlet


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

​b


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

o


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

l


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

d


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

o


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

g


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

Ú


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

j


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

É


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

v


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

e


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

t!!!


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

na


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

már csak 18


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

17


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

16


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

15


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

macska


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

232143253242


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

kutya


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

The Winter is coming


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

_Ours is the Fury_


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

Fire and Blood


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

Hear me roar


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

cxycyc


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

dsadadsa


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

5


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

4


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

3


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

2


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

1


----------



## KKK1902 (2012 December 31)

kész


----------



## ANI69ish (2012 December 31)

Számolni kéne?


----------



## ANI69ish (2012 December 31)

A Dalai Lámát mikor arról kérdezték, hogy mi az, ami leginkább meglepi az emberiséggel kapcsolatban, ezt válaszolta: ”Az ember. Mert feláldozza az egészségét, hogy pénzt keressen. Aztán feláldozza a pénzét, hogy visszaszerezze az egészségét. És mivel olyan izgatott a jövőjével kapcsolatban, hogy elfelejti élni a jelent: az eredmény az, hogy nem él sem a jelenben, sem a jövőben: úgy él, mintha soha nem halna meg, és aztán úgy hal meg, hogy soha nem is élt igazán."


----------



## ANI69ish (2012 December 31)

Nem tudom, belegondoltunk-e valaha is abba, hogy mindent kimondunk és megnevezünk. ....


.... Ne kérdezzük, hogyan lehetnénk szabadok, ennek így semmi értelme. Kérdezzük viszont meg magunkat, miért vagyunk ennyire rabszolgái olyan szavaknak, mint India, Gita, kommunizmus, keresztény, orosz, amerikai, angol vagy a társadalmi osztályok nevei. 
A szeretet, Isten, meditáció csupán szavak - mégis kiemelkedően nagy jelentőséget tulajdonítunk nekik, és ezáltal rabszolgáivá válunk. 
MÉG SOHA, egyetlen gondolat sem oldotta meg a problémáinkat, és nem hiszem, hogy ez valaha is bekövetkezni.


Jiddu Krishnamurti 
indiai filozófus, író és spirituális tanító
1895. május 12. — 1986. február 17.


----------



## semsenem (2012 December 31)

Köszönjük!


----------



## semsenem (2012 December 31)

Köszi!


----------



## FEmma (2012 December 31)

Boldog új évet!


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## semsenem (2013 Január 1)

Ha van rosszabb annál, mikor nem értik meg, az az, ha tökéletesen megértik az embert, mielőtt esélye lenne egy jót duzzogni a meg nem értettség miatt.


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

1


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

2


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

3


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

4


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

5


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

6


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

7


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

8


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

9


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)




----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

11


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

12


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

13


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

14


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

15


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

16


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

17


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

18


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

19


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

20


----------



## Gutenberger (2013 Január 1)

21


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

Sok munkával sok pénzt keresni a bolond is tud, apát! Nem kell hozzá tudomány! Ráadásul a sok pénz nem gondtalanságot jelent, hanem sok gondot inkább. Ne sok pénzed legyen, hanem elég. Ne sok időd legyen, hanem elég. Ne sokat dolgozz, hanem eleget, ne sokat elmélkedj, hanem eleget.Su-La-Ce: Reggeli beszélgetések Lin-csi apát kolostorában


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

:..:


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

Érdemes hívek! Az egyetlen tökéletes dolog tehát a világon: a nemtudásotok. Bármit tesztek, tehetnétek jobban is. Bármit tudtok, tudhatnátok jobban is. Amit viszont nem tudtok, azt hibátlanul nem tudjátok. Vagyis tökéletes a nemtudásotok! De azért ne bízzátok el magatokat, tanítványok! A nemtudásban különbet, mint ti vagytok, akárhol találok!Su-La-Ce: Reggeli beszélgetések Lin-csi apát kolostorában


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

El kellene már felejteni ezt a fizikai fölény marhaságot. Az élet részévé kell válnunk, együtt élni vele, és nem ellene. Együtt múlatni az időt, nem pedig felülmúlni vagy kimúlni. Egyébként sincs értelme rohanni, úgyis mind ugyanoda jutunk.255. o.
William Wharton: Áttetsző


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)




----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

10


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

:d:d


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

13


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

14


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

Amennyire hiteles lehet az az ember, akit elfog a szellemi nyugtalanság, és akár a szobájából ki sem lépve, akár világrészeken keresztül vándorolva keresi a mesterét, annyira hiteltelen a tanítványok után rohangászó mester, aki hirdetéseken, plakátokon toborozza a híveket.127. o.
Popper Péter: Várj, amíg eljön az órád


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

Az antik görögséggel Russell szerint nem szabad előhozakodni, mert a világtörténelem egyetlen társadalma volt, ami lehetővé tette, hogy polgárai egyidejűleg legyenek intelligensek és boldogok. Előttük és utánuk mindig választani kellett: az intelligens ember depressziója és a boldog hülyesége között.Popper Péter: Várj, amíg eljön az órád


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

A legjobb barátod, a legszorosabb szövetségesed, a leghűségesebb társad és a legbölcsebb tanácsadód te magad vagy önmagadnak. (…) Önmagad tanítója, bírája, mestere, orvosa, pszichológusa te magad vagy- minden külső segítség csak a saját éned hangját teszi hallhatóvá…Müller Péter: Lomb és gyökér


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)




----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)




----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

:d


----------



## ANI69ish (2013 Január 1)

20\\m/


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

1


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

2


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

3


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

4


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

5


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

6


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

7


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

8


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

9


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

A


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

B


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

C


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

D


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

E


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

F


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

10


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

11


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

12


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

13


----------



## zbory (2013 Január 1)

14


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

A tündérmesék néha igenis valóra válnak.. hisz a boldogság ott van egy ölelésben, egy mosolyban, egy ízben, egy illatban, egy szóban..


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

*idézet*

Ha valaki belép az életedbe, hagyd. Köszöntsd, bárki is az, élvezd, amit hoz, még ha csak rövid időre is.. Ha menni akar, engedd el! Értsd meg, hogy a távozása nem tőled függ, egyszerűen csak eljött az ideje.


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

Egyszer egy indiai hercegnő édesapjától kapott gyűrűvel felkeresett egy hindu bölcset. Azt kérte tőle, hogy véssen a gyűrűbe olyan bölcsességet, mely a szomorú napokon vigasztalja, a nehéz helyzetekben bátorítja, a boldog időszakokban pedig óvatosságra inti. A bölcs pár nap múlva visszaadta a gyűrűt. Egyetlen szót vésett bele: elmúlik...!


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

Ha valaki mindig pöttyös bögrét akart,erre vágyott,de nincsen a közelben egy bögre sem,az ember hajlamos inni a kristálypohárból is. Azután, ahogy telik az idő,egyre jobban zavarja,hogy kristálypohárból kell innia,így elkezdi rávenni a kristálypoharat,hogy legyen már bögre. Ha valaki bögrét szeretne,igyon abból,s hagyja, hogy más boldog legyen a kristálypohárral. Ez a bögrék szabálya..


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

"Ugye ismerős a tökéletes pár? A két rokon lélek, akinek szerelme sosem múlik el, a férj és feleség, akik tökéletesen bíznak egymásban. Ha még nem volt szerencséjük a tökéletes párhoz, hadd mutassam be őket: ott állnak a legfelső tortakrém tetején. És mi a sikerük titka? Kezdjük mondjuk azzal, hogy nem kell egymásra nézniük.."


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

I hate hope. Everytime I try to give up, it whispers "one more try.. one more time"


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

*"A kedves szavak rövidek és könnyen kiejthetőek, de a visszhangjuk...végtelen."*


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

_Lehetek csinos, vonzó, s szép,__
Lehetek egy tökéletes, hibátlankép, 
Lehetek humoros, bájos, kedves,
Lehetek okos, művelt, rendes, 
Lehetek tudásod boldogságodbölcsője, 
Lehetek gondolatod, szavadőrzője, 
Lehetek egy fénylő csillagfeletted, 
Lehetek egy barát ott meletted,
Lehetek az, kivel sorsod mindigösszefut, 
Lehetek az, ki nélkülem is ugyanodajut, 
Lehetek a mindened, a végzeted, azéleted, 
De semmi nem leszek ha ezt észre nemveszed! _


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

If conversation is the lyrics, laughter is the music, making time spent together a melody that could be replayed over and over again without getting stale


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

Tudod, van aki némán ül, van aki megőrül, van aki tűr és van, aki menekül - de néha van, aki küzd és néha van, aki nyer, ha kell belehalok, de nem adom fel!


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

*Ha valakit valóban szeretsz,azonnal tudod, ha megbántod - nem azért, mert látod az arcán, hanem mert abántás pillanatában önmagadon érzed a bántalmat, neked is fáj - és tudod, hogynem kellett volna. Nemcsak neki, neked is sajog, azonnal."*​


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

[h=1]"Korábban azt hittem, a bármi minden esetben jobba semminél. Ma már tudom, hogy a semmi néha jobb. "[/h]


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

*Aférfiak, ha két nő közül kell választaniuk, legtöbbször azt szeretik jobban,aki azt kevésbé érdemelte ki."*​


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

[h=1]" Azért hívják ezt szerelembe esésnek, mert nem kellkényszerítened magad az esésre, csak megtörténik. "[/h]


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

*"Feladni nem mindig azt jelenti,hogy gyenge vagy;néha azt jelenti:elég erős vagy ahhoz,hogy elengedd. "*


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

,Azt hiszem, ezerből csak egy ember ismeri a trükköt, hogyan kell valóban teljesen a jelenben élni. Legtöbbünk 1 órából 59 percet vagy a múltban tölt - sajnálkozik az eltűnt örömök felett, szégyenkezik a rosszul sikerült dolgok miatt (mindkettő teljesen haszontalan és kimerítő) -, vagy a jövőben, amelyre hol vágyakozással, hol félelemmel gondol. Az élet igazi megélésének egyetlen módja az, hogy minden pillanatot megismételhetetlen csodának fogadunk el, mert tényleg az - csoda és megismételhetetlen."


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

*Egyszép nyári este megismertelek,
Megláttalak és megszerettelek.
Csendben az úton jöttél énfelém,
és nem történt más, csak fújt közben a szél...*​


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

Nem akarlak és rád gondolok,
menekülnék és nem tudok,
nyugalom kellene, béke, csend,
de itt visszhangzol, idebent.


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

Odaútra vettemcsak jegyet, arra már nincs idő, hogy megint megszeresselek.


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

*Nem az az erős, aki még soha nem aludt el sírva. .*
*Hanem ki könnyes szemekkel, a nehéz napokat kibírja,*
*Nem az az erős. . aki még egyszer sem bukott el. . .*
*Hanem ki ezredjére is feláll. . . tudja, hogy küzdeni kell,*
*Nem az az erős, ki még nem kapott egyetlen pofont sem,*
*... Hanem ki az ütések ellenére is, boldogul az Életben. . .
Eleshetünk százszor. . . de mindig meg kell találni a kiutat,
Még akkor is, ha a sors nehéz és rögös utakat mutat. .
Nem az az erős. . ki mindig bátor és nincs benne félelem,
Hanem ki, azt kiálltja: "Minden rossz ellenére, Boldog az Életem!"*


----------



## Candus (2013 Január 1)

Napsütésben, nem az árnyékban élünk. Nem teázgatunk, nem üldögélünk. Megríkat minket egy szomorú szám, sose halunk meg, vagy inkább csak ritkán.


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

BUÉK mindenkinek !


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

Szép Januári napokat !


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

01w


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

nagyon jó ez a honlap


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

z4zzhwrtzn


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

szép havas a táj


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

jó hideg van


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

süt a nap


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

fúj a szél


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

szépek az állatok


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

vastag a jég


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

szikrázik a nap


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

kopaszak a fák


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

jó lenne már a tavasz


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

szép volt a karácsony


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

jött a mikulás


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

befagyott a Balaton


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

szép a Sziklás-hegység


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

sok a barna medve és a hiúz


----------



## bt50 (2013 Január 2)

éhesek a vadon állatai


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 2)

Szeretnék állandó tag lenni!


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 2)




----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Én is!


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Bánattal vagy örömmel,


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

De én harcolok foggal-körömmel


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Az élettel, a halállal,


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Hogy a jóból egy jó nagy kanállal


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Adjon az Ég,


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Mindent, amit szeretnék.


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Adjon az Ég...


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Vasárnap reggel a templomba’ tömeg,
Van aki fiatal és van egy csomó öreg.


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Van aki hiszi és van aki vallja,
Hogy van Aki a hangját hallja,


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

És mindent lát a szívén át,
És ha baj van, benyom egy szirénát.


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Ha kinyújtod, Ő majd fogja a kezed,
És mindenen keresztül vezet.


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Bánattal vagy örömmel
De én harcolok foggal-körömmel


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Az élettel a halállal,
Hogy a jóból egy jó nagy kanállal


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Adjon az Ég, mindent 
Amit szeretnék.
Adjon az Ég..


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Van aki ésszel, van aki pénzzel,
Van aki egyszerű, puszta kézzel.


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Van aki tudja, van aki érti.
Van aki az életét se félti.


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Van aki mindig, van aki egyszer.
Van aki gyűlöl, van akinek tetszel.


----------



## fefe1971 (2013 Január 2)

Van aki ellened, van aki érted.
Úgy kapod, ahogy kérted.
Az életedet úgy kapod, ahogy...

(3x)Adjon az ég 
Mindent amit szeretnék
Adjon az ég,
Adjon az ég,
(3x) Adjon adjon az ég
Mindent amit szeretnék
Adjon az ég
Adjon az ég
Óh


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 3)

tankcsapda.


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 3)




----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 3)

Lukács Laci


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

01


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

02


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

03


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

04


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

05


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

06


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

07


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

08


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

09


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

10


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

11


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

12


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

13


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

14


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

15


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

16


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

17


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

18


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

19


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

20


----------



## Hanae (2013 Január 3)

21


----------



## Bezdedi (2013 Január 4)

Nagyszerű!


----------



## bbrigi95 (2013 Január 4)




----------



## bbrigi95 (2013 Január 4)

:d


----------



## bbrigi95 (2013 Január 4)

16


----------



## bbrigi95 (2013 Január 4)

17


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

rihanna


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

tizenhat


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

négy


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

öt


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

hat


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

hét


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

1


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

2


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

nyolc


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

3


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

4


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

kilenc


----------



## MrLeatherFace (2013 Január 4)

Az élet egy gyorsan múló álom, sok gyönyörűséggel és csodával,
millió élménnyel, és bár néha fájdalmas és nehéz az élet gyönyörű.


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

5


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

6


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

7


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

tíz


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

8


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

9


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

tizenegy


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

10


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

11


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

12


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

13


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

14


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

15


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

16


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

17


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

18


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

19


----------



## esty44 (2013 Január 4)

20


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

12


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

13


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

14


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

15


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

16


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

17


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

18


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

19


----------



## varr (2013 Január 4)

20


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

“Nem kell ahhoz semmi különleges ok, hogy jól érezd magad – egyszerűen elhatározod, hogy azonnal boldog leszel, egyszerűen csak azért, mert élsz, egyszerűen azért, mert így akarod.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

“Ha természetes módon élsz, sosem leszel szegény, de ha a képzelgések szerint, sosem leszel gazdag.” (*Epikurosz*)


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

“Nem lehet összekötni a pontokat a jövőt fürkészve, az összefüggések csak utólag visszanézve látszanak.” (*Steve Jobs*)


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

“Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.” (*Alexandre Dumas*)


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

Sikeres


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

boldog


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

új


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

esztendőt


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

kívánok


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

minden


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

kedves


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

tagtársamnak


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

a


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

m


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

l


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

a


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

z


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

é


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

xx


----------



## mézalma (2013 Január 5)

:d


----------



## zsorapo (2013 Január 5)

de jó


----------



## zsorapo (2013 Január 5)

így könnyű lesz


----------



## zsorapo (2013 Január 5)

:d


----------



## zsorapo (2013 Január 5)

várom


----------



## zsorapo (2013 Január 5)

már


----------



## zsorapo (2013 Január 5)

hogy


----------



## zsorapo (2013 Január 5)

állandó


----------



## zsorapo (2013 Január 5)

tag


----------



## zsorapo (2013 Január 5)

legyek


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

Nagyvonalú! köszönöm


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

nulla hét


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

20 hozzászólás sok


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

Hamlet, oda vagy;
nincs benned élet egy félórai.


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

Most van az éjnek rémjáró szaka


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

Minden sír ásít,


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

s maga a pokol


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

dögvészt lehell ki.


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

_Most hő vért meginnám,_


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

_s oly szörnyű tettet birnék elkövetni,
__hogy a napfény reszketve nézne rá -_


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 6)

Boldog uj esztendot kivanok !


----------



## mayerpapp (2013 Január 6)

Vízkereszt


----------



## mayerpapp (2013 Január 6)

1 nap csak 1, vagy több is lehet?


----------



## mayerpapp (2013 Január 6)

Próba,szerencse


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 6)

Isten eltesse a Boldizsarokat !


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 6)

es a Gasparokat


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 6)

es a Menyherteket


----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)




----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)




----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)

*hali*


----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)




----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)




----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)

:d


----------



## Mcili (2013 Január 6)

na talán ez lesz az utolsó hozzászólásom a 20-ig.....


----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)




----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)




----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)




----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)

:..:


----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)

:d


----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)




----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)

8)


----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)




----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)




----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)




----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)

kiss


----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)

kiss


----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)




----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)

kisskisskiss


----------



## goettin (2013 Január 6)

kiss


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

igen


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

én is


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

szerintem is


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

szép


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

már a 8.


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

ez igaz


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

Toldi


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

4 ott egy légy


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

8


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

19


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

fioci


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

de még 8


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

igen


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

nem


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

három


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

c


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

100


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

jaj


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

18


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

9


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)

de jó lenne...


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)




----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)

tag szeretnék lenni!!!


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)

.


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)




----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)

oké megpróbálom


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)




----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)




----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)

:d


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)

abcdefghijklm


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)

oprst


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)

na mégegyszer


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)

Debrecen


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)

remélem meg lesz az állandó tagság


----------



## pongorandi (2013 Január 6)




----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

hétfő


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

kedd


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

szerda


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

csütörtök


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

péntek


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

szombat


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

vasárnap


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

Álmos


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

Előd


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

Ond


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

Kond


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

Tas


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

Huba


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

Töhötöm


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

Már csak három


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

kettő


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

Kész


----------



## mayerpapp (2013 Január 7)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## mayerpapp (2013 Január 7)

Csak türelmesen!


----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)

1


----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)

2


----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)

3


----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)

4


----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)

5


----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)

6


----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)

:d


----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)




----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)




----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)

:shock:


----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)




----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)




----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)

kiss


----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)

Legyen 21!


----------



## peterfalk (2013 Január 7)

akkor is megcsinálom!


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

uh13


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

12


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

11


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

10


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

9


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

9-1


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

gyök49


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

36/6


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

? tusa


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

4


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

3


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

1+1


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

14


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

:..:


----------



## Dorca1 (2013 Január 7)

:12:


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

1


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

2


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

3


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

4


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

5


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

6


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

7


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

8


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

9


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

10


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

11


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

12


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

13


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

14


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

15


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

16


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

17


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

18


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

19


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

20


----------



## starslikesuns (2013 Január 7)

21


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Egy


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Ketto


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Harom


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Negy


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Ot


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Hat


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Het


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Nyolc


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Kilenc


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Tiz


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Egy.egy


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Egy.ketto


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Egy.harom


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Egy.negy


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Egy.ot


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Egy.hat


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Egy.het


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Egy.nyolc


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Egy.kilenc


----------



## boxc2 (2013 Január 7)

Egy.tiz


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

kezdhetjuk


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

szamolni is lehet?


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

kiprobalom


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

2132


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

ujjgyakorlat


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

lassan szamol


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

mindennek ara van


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

semmit sem adnak ingyen


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

feluton


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

szamolas lesz a vege


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

visszaszamolas


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

mint urhajo inditasnal


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

szoktak egyaltalan meg ilyet


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

ez is egy teszt


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

sokat elarul


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

felveteli


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

aki ezt sem birja ki


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

az menjen mashova


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

jeee meg is van


----------



## P5STB (2013 Január 8)

no meg egyet


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 8)

Isten eltesse a Gyongyvereket !


----------



## flk23 (2013 Január 8)

kiss








Köszi!


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

Nem


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

értem


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

ezt


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

a


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

20


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

hozzászólást?


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

De


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

reméljük


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

mindjárt


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

meglesz,


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

már


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

csak


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

ennyi


----------



## pop19eye (2013 Január 8)

kellett


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 8)

en


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 8)

is


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 8)

el


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 8)

szeretnem


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 8)

erni


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 8)

a


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 8)

20


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 8)

uzenetet


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 8)

meg ma


----------



## glevi65 (2013 Január 8)

koszonom


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)




----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)




----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

:d


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

://:://:

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

:88:

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)




----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

:222:


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

:55:


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

:33:


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)




----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

:..:


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

:--:

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

kiss


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

:8:


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

:-x


----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)




----------



## cincikie (2013 Január 8)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 9)

*Köszönöm szépen.*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## B.Erzsébet (2013 Január 9)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 9)

*Részlet Gárdonyi Géza: Égrenéző lélek című művéből*



Margitocska írta:


>




_Életutaink__..._
Homályosak, mint a földbe került üveg. Régi fehérségüket, fényüket szenvedéssel kapjuk vissza. Innen van, hogy a földi életre ember embertől születik. A széthullt láncszemeknek összekapcsolódása ez. Kinézzük magunknak a más élőket és a szívükhöz kapcsolódunk. De mert a jövendőt nem tudhatjuk előre, az előre megvizsgált jellemek és körülmények oly módon változhatnak, hogy életünk elhibázódik. Akkor aztán újra meg újra kezdjük a testi életet.
De merőben elhibázott élet nincsen. Mindenki magával hozza az előbbi testi életekben szerzett erőket. Lám a kis almamagban is benne van, hogy szercsika lesz-e vagy sikulai vagy pedig aranyparmén. Mink ha nem is tudunk erről, a hajlamaink szerint fejlődünk és csak érett korunkban vesszük észre, hogy micsoda erők lappangtak bennünk már gyermekkorunkban. 
Az is elhibázása az életnek, ha minden munkánk és gondolatunk a vagyonszerzés. Gyűjtünk először azért, hogy a hét sovány esztendőre meglegyünk. Gyűjtünk aztán, hogy bőségben éljünk, azután hogy gyermekeinknek ne kelljen dolgozniok, s még azután is gyűjtünk, mert megszoktuk, mert a célt elfelejtettük. Már nem azért gyűjtünk, hogy éljünk, hanem azért élünk, hogy gyűjtsünk. És gyűjtünk, gyűjtünk: nincs semmi gondolatunk, semmi vágyunk, cselekvésünk, csak a gyűjtés, a pénz-szaporítás. Végre a halál lerántja a kezünket a pénzes zacskóról.
- Helyesen élt-e az ilyen ember?
Az élet munka, de az ember nem hörcsög. Az élet célja: fejlődés a tökéletesség felé. A munka csak lépcső. A templom feljebb van. Aki céltalanul, vakon megyen a lépcsőn, falba ütközik. S a mi lábunk járja-e a gyermekünk útját is? Ahogy a mi életünk egyik feladata a munka volt, az utánunk következőnemzedéknek is az lesz. Mi végezzük el az őmunkájukat is? Oda akasszuk az almát a csemetére, s azt mondjuk neki:
- Sohse fáradj a gyümölcsözéssel lelkem, íme mink már helyetted is gyümölcsöztünk!?
Hát mármost _ mit csináljon?
Az ember vagy épít vagy rombol, de cselekednie kell.
Ha a mi utódunk is az utódoknak él, őis elvesztegeti a maga életét. Ha nem él az utódoknak, rombolni fog: pazarló lesz, kártyás, lófuttató, puskahordozó, cigányozó, verekedő, szóval: - előkelőember. Ritkán történik, hogy az ilyenek új teret találnak a cselekvésre.
Ti tehát dolgozzatok: szántsatok, vessetek, arassatok. De bűn lenne annyi magot összehalmoznotok, hogy az utódoknak se szántani, se vetni ne kelljen! Amint megvan az ínség ellen a biztosíték, fordítsátok gondotokat a lelki életetek fejlesztésére. Címeretek ne az aranyborjú legyen, hanem a rab gólya, a nyírott-szárnyú, Földhöz leláncolt angyal, amint fölfelé méláz.


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 9)

*Szép vers*

Reményik Sándor

[SIZE=+3]Ne ítélj[/SIZE]


Istenem, add, hogy ne ítéljek –
Mit tudom én, honnan ered,
Micsoda mélységből a vétek,
Az enyém és a másoké,
Az egyesé, a népeké.
Istenem, add, hogy ne ítéljek.

Istenem, add, hogy ne bíráljak:
Erényt, hibát és tévedést
Egy óriás összhangnak lássak –
A dolgok olyan bonyolultak
És végül mégis mindenek
Elhalkulnak és kisimulnak
És lábaidhoz _együtt_ hullnak.
Mi olyan együgyűn ítélünk
S a dolgok olyan bonyolultak.

Istenem, add, hogy mind halkabb legyek –
Versben, s mindennapi beszédben
Csak a szükségeset beszéljem.
De akkor szómban súly legyen s erő
S mégis egyre inkább símogatás:
Ezer kardos szónál többet tevő.
S végül ne legyek más, mint egy szelíd igen vagy nem,
De egyre inkább csak _igen._
_Mindenre_ ámen és igen.
Szelíd lepke, mely a szívek kelyhére ül.
Ámen. Igen. És a gonosztól van
Minden azonfelül.


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 9)

*Idézet*

"A világ egyszerűen nem fér el a racionalitás határai között, ám ettől sokan megrettennek, és komor álfelnőttként, megvető mosollyal, dühvel vagy tagadással reagálnak mindenre, amit nem tudnak megmagyarázni."

/Popper Péter/


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 9)

*Idézet*

"Mindenkinek a lelkében egy dal van, ami csak az övé. Senki másé. Ez az ő boldogsághangja. Te ismered a magadét?
Szeretni csak akkor tudsz valakit, ha néha-néha meghallod az ő boldogsághangját. Más, mint a tiéd, de ha szereted, ismerős. Rá tudsz hangolódni. S el is tudod dalolni neki, néha. Ezek az élet ritka és csodálatos pillanatai."
/Müller Péter/


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 9)

*Idézet*

"Az "elfogadás" nem jelent sem belenyugvást abba, amibe nem lehet belenyugodni, sem kritikátlanságot. Az elfogadás higgadt és elemző tudomásulvételt jelent, a valóság tiszteletét." /Popper Péter/


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 9)

*Vicces idézet*

"Amit a kutyának mondunk: "Jól van, Bodri, elég volt. Hagyd békén a szemetet. Érted? Hagyd békén a szemetet, mert különben..." 

Amit a kutya hall: Bla bla Bodri bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla Bodri bla bla bla bla bla bla " 

/Steven Pinker/


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 9)

*Idézet*

"A madár nem azért dalol, mert valami mondanivalója van. Azért dalol, mert dala van."
/Anthony de Mello/


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 9)

*Vicc*

Miről lehet felismerni a mérges gombát?
- Ledobja a kalapját, és ugrál rajta.


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

1. Megjöttem


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

2. újra


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

3. most küzdök


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

4. újra jogot szeretnék


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

5. sebaj


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

6. van türelmem


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

7. 48 órát várni


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

8. ahogy elnézem


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

9. itt sincs minden rendben


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

10. egyre nehézkesebb


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

11. de nincs választásom


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

12. végig kell csinálnom


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

13. húúúú


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

14. :..: örülök hogy itt vagyok


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

15. kiss


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

16. már nincs sok


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

17. csak egy ici-pici


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

18.


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

19. utolsó előtti:9:


----------



## sz_marti (2013 Január 10)

20. már csak 48 órát kell várnom :88:


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 10)

Helló


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

7


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

8


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

9:shock:


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

10:d


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

11


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

12


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

13


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

14


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

15


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

16


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

16 még egyszer


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

18


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

19


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

20!!!!


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 11)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 11)

Remélem jól vagytok.


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 11)




----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 11)

Ez a 15.


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 11)

16.


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 11)

Még 3


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 11)

2


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 11)

1


----------



## Margitocska (2013 Január 11)

0 

Kész.


----------



## flk23 (2013 Január 11)




----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)




----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

:d


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

18


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

17


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

16


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

15


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

14


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

13


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

12


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

11


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

10


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

9


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

8


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

7


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

6


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

5


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

4


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

3


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

2


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

1:656::656::656::656::656:


----------



## Jankie (2013 Január 11)

És kész a 20. Köszönöm! kiss


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Te vagy a best! :-D


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

kiss


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Sírva születtél, körülötted mindenki nevetett, igyekezz úgy élni, hogy nevetve távozz, és körülötted mindenki sírjon.


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)




----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Az élet olyan, mint egy autó..elmegy előled, mielőtt beleülnél.


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

*A fiúk olyanok, mint a csillagok...sok van belőle, de csak egy fogja valóra váltani az álmaidat.*


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Az egyetlen fiú, aki után futni fogok, az a kisfiam lesz, mikor a kertben játszunk .


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Ne bánd meg, amit tettél, mert mikor tetted, jónak gondoltad.


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Mentsd meg a Földet.! Ez az egyetlen hely, ahol csokit lehet kapni. :razz:


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Tévedni emberi dolog, de másra kenni, még emberibb . ;D


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

:33:A legjobb barátomnak és nekem hasonló az ízlésünk..Ő szeret engem, én pedig magamat. ~


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

_Két féle titok van.._
1, amelyik túl unalmas ahhoz, hogy tovább adjuk..
2, túl érdekes ahhoz, hogy magunkban tartsuk


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Ha úgy érzed, hogy szürke és egyhangú a világ, fogj egy ceruzát és alkoss csodát.


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

:twisted:Azért jó stréberek körül ülni, mert a tanár sose néz oda és tudsz órán kockulni


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Milyen jó dolog az arcminika..néhány mozdulattal elfedheted az érzéseidet .


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Keresem a nagy Ő-t, 
asszem meg is találtam, 
shift+ő, 
a billentyűzet hibátlan.


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Becsukhatod a szemed azok előtt a dolgok előtt, amiket nem akarsz látni; de a szívedet nem csukhatod be, hogy ne érezz.


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Soha ne becsüld alá a könnyek csodáját! Ezek a gyógyulás vizei és az öröm folyamai lehetnek. Néha a könnyek a legmegfelelőbb szavak, amiket a szív szólni képes.


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Ne azt kívánd, hogy minden könnyen menjen. Kívánd azt, hogy legyen erőd legyőzni a nehézségeket.


----------



## zsoo13 (2013 Január 12)

Szerencsés vagy, ha hiányzik valaki. Azt jelenti, hogy voltak fontos emberek az életedben, akik megérdemlik, hogy hiányozzanak.


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

6


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Ha bírálnak téged, akkor valamit jól csinálsz. Hiszen csak azt támadják, akinél a labda van."​ _Bruce Lee_​


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

7


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Ha küzdesz, veszíthetsz. Ha nem küzdesz, vesztettél!"


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

8


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

9


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Az élet egyik legszebb jutalma, hogy miközben az ember máson segít, egyben önmagán is segít."


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

10


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

11


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

12


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

12+1


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

14


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Ha nem ismered fel, hogy van hatalmad nemet mondani, soha nem fogsz igazán igent mondani. A kapcsolataidra. A munkádra. Az életedre. Bármire."


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

15


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Más fog parancsolni annak, ki önmagának engedelmeskedni képtelen."


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Minden egyes pillanat az élet hátralévő részének kezdete."


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

016


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Az egyetlen helyes út: elfogadni az emberekben, ami jó, és türelmesen elviselni, ami rossz."​


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Te magad légy a változás, amit látni szeretnél a világban."


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

177771


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Nem az számít, honnan indulsz, hanem az, hogy milyen döntéseket hozol arról, hogy hová akarsz végül eljutni."


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

18


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Mindig legyenek kétségeid. Ha a kétségeid megszűnnek, azt jelenti, hogy megálltál az úton."


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

19


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Nem az dönti el, mire viszed, hogy mikor kezded, hanem az, hogy mikor hagyod abba.":lol:​


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

20


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Viharban imádkozz Istenhez, de evezz keményen a part felé!"​


----------



## pentagon98 (2013 Január 12)

ééééés már csak 2 nap hogy tudjam használni valamire ezt az oldalt


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Aki sosem vagy keveset hibázott, annak parancsait fogja végrehajtani, akiről ez korántsem mondható el."


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"- Tedd le a poggyászodat. - Mester, semmim nincs, üres kézzel jöttem. - Akkor cipeld tovább."


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"A tigrist előbb gondolatban kell elejteni - a többi csak puszta formalitás"


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Jó az, aki jobb akar lenni!"


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Felfelé haladva légy velük nagyon udvarias, mert lefelé ereszkedve találkozni fogsz velük."


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

"Mint sok sportágban az időzítés-minden. Megfelelő pillanatban egy üzleti húzás lehet eredményes, de egy későbbi időpontban már kevésnek bizonyulhat a sikerhez."


----------



## MHajni77 (2013 Január 12)

Az élet egy pókháló. A fonalak furcsa irányokban keresztezik egymást. A sikered vagy a kudarcod nem attól függ, milyen jók a terveid, legkevésbé függ az olyan stratégiai tervektől, melyeket az egyetemeken tanítanak. A siker titka az, hogyan mozdulsz a váratlan lehetőségekre."


----------



## tibor.varadi (2013 Január 12)

"Isten nélkül éjszaka minden, Vele pedig felesleges a fény. Az élet ugyanannyit veszít jelenlétével, mint hiányával." (E. M. Cioran)


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

Mindannyian saját, eredeti gondolkodásmóddal születünk, gyakran mégis utánzóként halunk meg.


----------



## zsebszon99 (2013 Január 14)

My


----------



## zsebszon99 (2013 Január 14)

name


----------



## zsebszon99 (2013 Január 14)

is


----------



## zsebszon99 (2013 Január 14)

zsebszon99


----------



## zsebszon99 (2013 Január 14)

sakk-


----------



## zsebszon99 (2013 Január 14)

-matt


----------



## zsebszon99 (2013 Január 14)

sekk


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

:d


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

Az anyós haldoklik az ágyon:
- Jaj, mindjárt meghalok! A plafonon meg ott van egy pók! 
Mire a veje:
- Mama! Egyszerre csak egy dologra koncentráljon! 
​


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

- Mi lesz a Csipet Csapatból az atomkatasztrófa után?
- Cifet Cafat.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

2


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

dsaaf


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, elég a pénzünk hó végéig?
- Csak ha meggyújtom, uram.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, hozza ide a távcsövemet!
- Jó, de minek uram?
- Mert egy távoli rokonom temetésére megyek.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, - kérdezi az úr dühösen - most maga a hülye vagy én?
- Uram, Ön nem áll olyan ember hírében, aki idiótákat alkalmazna.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

- Jean! Miért lett hirtelen ilyen sötét? Hiszen dél van!
- Biztos elborult az agya uram.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, mondja meg a házmesternek, hogy hívjon fel!
- De neki nincs is telefonja, uram.
- Jól van, akkor majd felhívom én.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

Kirándulni megyünk, Jean! Készítsen elő egy ruhafogast!
- Miért, uram?
- Mert fogassal szeretnék menni.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, megfürdette már a kisbabát?
- Igen, uram!
- Akkor miért nem veszi ki a vízből?
- Mert olyan forró, uram, hogy nem bírok belenyúlni.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, mi az a rúzsfolt a nyakán?
- Szájhagyomány, uram.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

Jean fejhallgatóval zenét hallgat.
- Jean, milyen a szám?
- Ne haragudjon, uram, de a grófkisasszonyé szebb.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, mi ez a zaj az ablak alatt?
- A futórózsák edzést tartanak.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

A tengerparton:
- Jean, feküdjön a hullámra!
Jean 30 évet kapott.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, miért van a grófnő az ágy alatt?
- Mert még nem takarítottunk, uram.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

- Jean fusson előttem egy égő gyertyával! 
- Miért uram? 
- Fényűző akarok lenni.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

- Leejtettem az öngyújtómat, Jean. Megkeresné?
- Nem látom sehol, uram.
- Nem baj, akkor leejtek egy másikat.


----------



## micskoterez (2013 Január 14)

- Mi ez a csoszogás, Jean?
- Kiment a felöltője a divatból, uram.


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

“Mindannyian saját, eredeti gondolkodásmóddal születünk, gyakran mégis utánzóként halunk meg.” (*Erich von Däniken*)


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, legyen szíves, döntse meg egy kicsit az asztalt!
- Miért, uram?
- Dőlt betűket szeretnék írni.


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, tud maga vezetni?
- Tudok, uram.
- Akkor vezesse be a pincébe a villanyt!


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, a lovamat!
- De uram, fordítva ül a lovon.
- Honnan tudja, hogy melyik irányba akarok menni?


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, hozza a kardomat!
- Mi célból, uram?
- Acélból.


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

Jean és gazdája zenét hallgatnak. Az úr megkérdezi:
- Jean, maga szerint milyen a szám?
- Kissé maszatos, uram.


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, miért futnak a lovak?
- A dicsőségért, uram. 
- És kié lesz a dicsőség?
- Aki elsőként ér célba. 
- Akkor a többi minek strapálja magát?


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Mondja, Jean, hisz maga a Paradicsom létezésében?
- Már hogyne hinnék, uram, hiszen most is azt főzök.


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, tegyen a székre egy újságpapírt, míg rááll.
- Fölösleges, uram, így is elérem a polcot.


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, mégsem veszem meg azt a Picasso festményt.
- Miért nem, uram?
- Nincs rá keret.


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, menjen ki az utcára, és kérje el a sarki rendőrtől a bilincsét!
- Miért, uram?
- Elkezdtem egy könyvet olvasni, és lebilincselő élményre vágyom.


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, vegyen elő két ruhaakasztót a szekrényből, kirándulni megyünk!
- Minek ahhoz akasztó, uram?
- Fogassal akarok felmenni a Szabadság-hegyre.


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, vigye ezt a levelet a postára, és adja fel!
- Uram, ez a boríték igen nehéz, erre több bélyeget kell ragasztani.
- Miért, attól könnyebb lesz?


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, mi ez a lihegés?
- Uram, kifulladt a futószőnyeg.


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean,a klubban elcseréltem a kabátomat. 
- És örül ennek, Uram?
- Igen, mert nem is volt kabátom.


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean! Ma elfelejtette megöntözni a kertben a rózsáimat!
- De uram, hiszen esik az eső!
- Na és? Nincs esernyője?


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, egy döglött légy van a levesemben!
- Esküszöm, uram, a konyhában még élt!


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, vigye vissza a boltba a nyakkendőt, amit karácsonyra kaptam!
- Megkérdezhetem, miért, uram?
- Mert felpróbáltam és túl szoros.


----------



## pzsuzsi73 (2013 Január 14)

- Jean, hozza a tréningruhámat!
- Miért, uram?
- Át akarom futni a mai sajtót.


----------



## stalkerHUN (2013 Január 14)

:dd


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

- Hozzon egy nyugtát, Jean.
- Minek, uram?
- Hogy nyugtával dícsérjük a napot.


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

- Jean vidítsa fel a macskát!
- Igenis Uram!
Jean kiviszi a macskát megfogja a farkát, és elkezdi pörgetni a feje fölött.
A nagy nyávogásra kijön a gazda.
- Nem azt kértem, hogy pörgesse a feje fölött a
macskát, hanem azt hogy, vidítsa fel!!!!!
- Tudom uram, de hogy fog örülni ha elengedem!


----------



## Ferko48 (2013 Január 15)

Köszi a topikért.


----------



## Ferko48 (2013 Január 15)

Megkönnyíti a regisztrálást.


----------



## Ferko48 (2013 Január 15)

És remélem, jól értettem, itt lehet több hozzászólásom anélkül, hogy törölnék.


----------



## Ferko48 (2013 Január 15)

Próbálok értelmeseket írni.


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a fórumon


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Egy okos észrevétel már nem is számít annyira okosnak, ha túl későn jön.


----------



## Ginuu (2013 Január 15)

Minö bölcs végszó volt


----------



## Ginuu (2013 Január 15)

:ddddd


----------



## Ginuu (2013 Január 15)

mmm viccek... kreatív!


----------



## Ginuu (2013 Január 15)

-Mi a hézagos favicc? 
-??? 
- Létra


----------



## Ginuu (2013 Január 15)

Két óvodás beszélget: 
- Én egy villanyvonatot kérek a szülinapomra. És te mit kérsz? 
- Tampont. 
- Az mi? 
- Nem tudom, de lehet vele síelni, teniszezni és úszni is.


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

- Atyám, vétkeztem! Három napja nem hordok fehérneműt.
- Rendben, lányom! Három miatyánk és húsz cigánykerék.


----------



## Ginuu (2013 Január 15)

Huhh na végre azt hiszem én végeztem!


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

Egy férfi meghal, és a mennyország kapujában találja magát, ahol Szent Péter várja:

- Hát, fiam! Te nem voltál valami jó ember életedben. Tudsz valami jó cselekedetet mondani, ami alapján beengedhetlek ide?
- Igen. - feleli a férfi - Egyszer motorosok molesztáltak néhány apácát. 
Én odamentem a vezérükhöz, egy nagydarab tetoválásos, orrkarikás fickóhoz, megfogtam a karikáját, odahúztam az arcát, és azt mondtam neki: Most pedig bocsánatot kértek a hölgyektől!

Szent Péter lapozgat a könyvében:
- Én ilyet nem találok! Mondd, és mikor történt ez?
- Úgy 1-2 perce.


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

Gyorshajtásért felírom - mondja a rendőr az autósnak.
Az még mindig jobb, mintha én írnám fel magát!
- Miért mi maga?
- Sírköves


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

Vasárnap délelőtt Géza bácsi ül a kocsmában - valami folyik a lába között.

Ezt észreveszi a kocsmáros és szóváteszi neki:
- Géza bá nem zavarja, hogy valami folyik a lába között?!
- Nem érdekel fiam. Tegnap ő nem állt fel nekem, ma én nem állok fel neki.


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

1.Az ember fáradtan születik, és azért él, hogy kipihenje magát. 
2.Szeresd az ágyadat úgy, mint önmagadat! 
3.Nappal pihenj, hogy éjszaka nyugodtan alhass! 
4.Ne dolgozz – a munka megöl! 
5.Ma ne csináld azt, amit holnap is megtehetsz! 
6.Ha látod, hogy valaki pihen, segíts neki! 
7.Dolgozz kevesebbet, mint amennyit tudsz, és amit tudsz, azt ruházd rá másra! 
8.A hűvösben a mentség: a pihenésbe még senki sem halt bele. 
9.A munka hozza a betegséget: ne halj meg fiatalon! 
10.Amikor megkívánod a munkát, ülj le, és várj! Meglátod, el fog múlni


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

Egy férfi beszélget a haverjával:
- Képzeld amióta esti iskolába járok, sok mindent megtudtam. Te tudod ki az az Einstein?
- Nem én.
- És tudod ki az a Neumann János?
- Nem én.
A másik fickó:
- És te tudod ki az a Kovács Géza?
- Nem én.
- Az jár a feleségedhez amíg te esti iskolába vagy.


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

Két zsíros kenyér versenyzik.
Melyik nyer?
Amelyik be van sózva.


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

Két szőke csaj ül az autóban, az
egyik vezet. Egyszer csak
megállnak.
- Hé, miért álltál meg? – kérdezi
az egyik.
- Mert kifogyott a benzin.
- De ügyes vagy, hogy észrevetted, én biztos
továbbhajtottam volna!


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni?


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

- Képzeld, a bátyám szakács volt egy tengeralattjárón.
- Csak volt? Már nincs ott?
- Nincs.
- Miért?
- Egyszer odakozmált a tej és ki akart szellőztetni . . .


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

Családi idill:
- Drágám, hozd ide a sört a hűtőből!
- Varázsszó?
- Odabasszak?!


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

- Tűnj a házból! - ordítja a feleség a férjének.
- Látni se akarlak többé!
A férj elindul az ajtó felé.
- Remélem boldogtalan életed lesz, minden percedet elemészti önmagad sajnálata és végül fájdalmasan, kínok között halsz meg! - kiált utána a felesége.

A férj visszafordul.
- Most akkor mégis azt akarod, hogy maradjak?


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

- Hallom új kutyátok van.
- Igen, de csak a baj van vele!
- Miért?
- Tegnap olyan hangosan ugatott, hogy nem hallottuk a betörőt!


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

Tanító néni kérdezi Pistikét:
- Hol van a nagymamád?
- Meghalt.
- Ez szörnyű és hogy halt meg?
- Az ujján átment egy vonat.
- De ettől még senki sem hal meg!
- Hát de éppen a fülét vakarta!


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

A rend törékeny dolog, csak néhány lépés választja el a káosztól.


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

A bolygó teljes állat- és növényvilágát kiszorítottuk a versenyből azzal, hogy egyre nagyobb mennyiségű földet és energiát sajátítunk ki.
Alok Jha


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Az élet néha túl nehéz, hogy egyedül legyünk, és néha túl jó, hogy egyedül éljük át.
Elizabeth M. Gilbert


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Első szerelmünk, ha a régi címen ránk találna, talán meg sem ismerne. Amíg rá nem mosolygunk. A mosoly ugyanis nem öregszik. És kell valami állandóság.
Janikovszky Éva


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Mikor a legfeketébben terjeszkedik széjjel a sötétség, a fűszálak közül akkor tündökölnek elő a szentjánosbogarak és az ég boltozatán az örök csillagok.
Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

A tenger minden embert új eménnyel tölt el, míg álmaiban földereng az otthon.

Cristóbal Colón


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

A nők akkor kezdenek el gondolkodni azon, hogy a párjuk számukra az igazi-e, amikor már beleszerettek. Ezzel ellentétben a férfiak csak akkor fogják fel, hogy az a nő volt az igazi, ha már mindent elrontottak.


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Vannak nagyszerű emberek, akikkel rosszkor találkozunk. 
És vannak emberek, akik attól nagyszerűek, hogy jókor találkozunk velük.


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Azok vetik ránk az első követ, akik a legnagyobb félelemben élnek. Akik soha nem mertek még szembenézni nyomorúságukkal. Míg velünk vannak elfoglalva, addig sem üres az életük.
Albert Tímea


----------



## Malfurian (2013 Január 15)

Pistike apja felakasztja magát. Édesanyja az első sokk után azt mondja neki:
- Menj el fiam a paphoz, mondd meg neki, hogy jöjjön el, de ne áruld el, hogy édesapád öngyilkos lett, mert az öngyilkoshoz nem fog eljönni és nem fogja eltemetni sem.
Pistike bekopog a paphoz.
- Pap bácsi, tessék eljönni hozzánk, édesapám meghalt.
- Magához szólította az Úr? - kérdi meglepődve a pap.
- Dehogy szólította! Úgy fogta meg lasszóval!


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Hamar felismertem, hogy csak akkor segíthetek másoknak a változásban, ha én magam is meg tudok változni. Ahhoz pedig, hogy adhassak másoknak, nekem magamnak is jobbá kellett válnom.
Anthony Robbins


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Minden pillanat, amelyet panaszkodással és morgással töltünk, a saját életünkből vesz el. A vidám pillanatok pedig mindig hozzátesznek egy kicsit. Válaszd, amelyik jobban tetszik.
Richard Templar


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

A természet változásával az ember mindig várja, hogy valami megváltozik az életében.
Vlagyiszlav Tyitov


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

A kígyó is örül a tavasznak, mégpedig annyira, hogy ilyenkor örömében kibújik a bőréből.
Nagy Lajos


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Az ember néha annyira hinni akar valamiben, hogy képes kifogásokat gyártani, és figyelmen kívül hagyja a fájdalmas valóságot.
Sylvia Day


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

A hazugságnál csupán egyetlen dolog rosszabb: a leleplezett hazugság.
Marilyn Manson


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Ahogyan a múltunkat sokféleképpen magyarázhatjuk, jelenünket számtalan módon megváltoztathatjuk, és különféle lehetséges jövők állnak előttünk.
Szokratész


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Ha egyelőre nem is tudunk változtatni a sorsunkon, a jelen pillanatban pozitív hozzáállást alakíthatunk ki magunkban sorsunk iránt. Aztán kinyílik ez az ajtócska, és hirtelen megállapítjuk, hogy nyitott kapuk vannak ott, ahol korábban falakat sejtettünk.
Kurt Tepperwein


----------



## Bzsofika2007 (2013 Január 15)

Az életre való alkalmasságod legnagyobb bizonyítéka, ha az emberek megosztják veled legtitkosabb gondolataikat.
Csontos Márta


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

Nagyon tetszik a fórum.


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget,hogy regisztrálhattam!


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

ez a topik is nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

Bankárok üzleti tárgyalásának szünetében megcsörren az egyik mobil.
- Hello, szívem! Az előbb láttam egy új estélyit. Megvehetem?
- Miért is ne?!
- Cuki vagy! Láttam egy hozzá illő kutyust is a luxus-állatkereskedésben...
- Ha valóban illik hozzá, legyen az is a tiéd, de gondoskodnod neked kell róla!
- Nem gond, tudod, hogy szeretem az állatokat. Viszont akkor át kell alakítani a lakást a kutyus miatt.
- Rád bízom az ügyet, de tízmilliónál többet ne költs a munkálatokra.
- Nem, dehogy. Kösz és szia!
A férfi elmosolyodik, lenyomja a telefont, majd a magasba emelve elkiáltja magát:
- Nem tudja valaki, kié ez a mobil?!


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

ez nagyon tetszik


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

Régen a családban az öregasszonyok az esküvőkön mindig megböködtek, és azt mondták: "A következő te leszel", de abbahagyták, mióta én is ezt csinálom velük a temetéseken.


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

Tanár a diákokhoz az érettségin: Mindenki hozott feladatsort, vagy osszak ?


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

- Mi az abszolút kaktuszhamisítvány???
- Cserépbe tenni egy sündisznót.


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

Jellemző párbeszéd a dolgozók esti iskolájában:
-Házid van?
-Van hát. Töltsek Neked is?


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

Egy nagyothalló és egy rövidlátó vadászik:
Kérdezi a rövidlátó:
- Te, mit lőttünk?
Mire a nagyothalló:
- Miért, lőttünk?


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

Orvosi vizsgálaton az orvos kérdezi a betegtől:
- Dohányzik?
- Nem, köszönöm, inkább innék valamit!


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

- Apúúúú! Nagyon nehéz a húgom, alig bírom el, inkább vinném a sört.
- Hogyne, még elejted!


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

Este alszik a házaspár, egyszer csak egy csattanásaz ablakon és egy betörő áll előttük. A betörő odaugrik a nőhöz:
- Mi a neved?
- Erika.
- Erika? Ó, nem tudnék egy olyan nőt megölni, aki az anyám nevét viseli.Odaugrik a férfihoz.
- Mi a neved?
- Dávid, de a barátaim csak Erikának szólítanak.


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

A rendőr ül a konyhában, a tűzhelyen fő a bableves, és a gőz majd leveti a fedőt. A rendőr beüvölt a szobában dolgozó feleségének:
- Anyukám, gyere már, igazítsd meg a dodót. Az asszony kijön és megkérdi:
- Mit igazítsak meg?
- A fazékon a dodót - mondja a rendőr.
- Az nem dodó, hanem fedő! - igazítja ki az asszony.
- Nekem azt mondta az őrmester - védekezik a rendőr - hogy Kovács, a fedőneve mától Dodó.


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

Az anyós haldoklik az ágyon:
- Jaj, mindjárt meghalok! A plafonon meg ott van egy pók! 
Mire a veje:
- Mama! Egyszerre csak egy dologra koncentráljon!


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

‎- Nem iszom, nem dohányzom, minden reggel pontosan hatkor kelek, este pontosan tízkor fekszem. A feleségemhez száz százalékig hű vagyok.
De mindez meg fog változni. Csak kerüljek ki a börtönből


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

Egy részeg vizel a parkban. Egy nő elmegy mellette, és azt mondja:
- Micsoda állat!
- Nyugi, nyugi, fogom - szól a pasi


----------



## Alexis0504 (2013 Január 15)

éés megvan a 20


----------



## Ariaden (2013 Január 15)

1


----------



## Ariaden (2013 Január 15)

2


----------



## Ariaden (2013 Január 15)

3


----------



## Ariaden (2013 Január 15)

4


----------



## Ariaden (2013 Január 15)

Még 15


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

Két változó ÉS kapcsolatának negáltja egyenlő a változók negáltjának VAGY kapcsolatával.


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

a


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

abdcde a ce n


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

Két barátnő beszélget. Az egyik nagyon letargikus hangulatban van.
Kérdi a másik:
- Mi történt? Miért vagy ilyen letört?
- Áh, ne is kérdezd! Nemrég kint jártam Afrikában. Egy hatalmas gorilla elkapott és háromszor a magáévá tett.
- És?
- Nem ír, nem telefonál..


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

[h=3]Fárasztó rendőr[/h]A rendőr ül a konyhában, a tűzhelyen fő a bableves, és a gőz majd leveti a fedőt. A rendőr beüvölt a szobában dolgozó feleségének:
- Anyukám, gyere már, igazítsd meg a dodót. Az asszony kijön és megkérdi:
- Mit igazítsak meg?
- A fazékon a dodót - mondja a rendőr.
- Az nem dodó, hanem fedő! - igazítja ki az asszony.
- Nekem azt mondta az őrmester - védekezik a rendőr - hogy Kovács, a fedőneve mától Dodó.


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

[h=3]Ajaj...

[/h]Büdös szájú lány a discoban. Odamegy hozzá egy srác:
-Szia,jössz táncolni?
-Igen.
-Hú,fingottál?
-Nem.
-Megint?


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

[h=3]A lusták tízparancsolata[/h]
1.Az ember fáradtan születik, és azért él, hogy kipihenje magát. 
2.Szeresd az ágyadat úgy, mint önmagadat! 
3.Nappal pihenj, hogy éjszaka nyugodtan alhass! 
4.Ne dolgozz – a munka megöl! 
5.Ma ne csináld azt, amit holnap is megtehetsz! 
6.Ha látod, hogy valaki pihen, segíts neki! 
7.Dolgozz kevesebbet, mint amennyit tudsz, és amit tudsz, azt ruházd rá másra! 
8.A hűvösben a mentség: a pihenésbe még senki sem halt bele. 
9.A munka hozza a betegséget: ne halj meg fiatalon! 
10.Amikor megkívánod a munkát, ülj le, és várj! Meglátod, el fog múlni.


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

[h=3]21. századi nők[/h]‎- Szeretsz, édesem?
- Szeretlek!
- Akkor is szeretni fogsz, ha nem lesz ennyi pénzem?
- Igen, akkor is, csak hiányozni fogsz egy kicsit.


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

[h=3]Szó szerint

[/h]Egy műszaki áruházba:
- Helló, érdeklődni szeretnék, hogy mikrohullámú sütőtök van?
Erre az eladó hátrakiabál:
- Béla, gyere ki, itt van valami elmebeteg, aki valami mikrohullámú sütőtököt keres!


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

[h=3]Támpont[/h]Egy 200 kg-os nő elmegy nőgyógyászhoz kivizsgálásra.

- Rendben, kérem vetkőzzön le.
Mikor a nő felkészült a vizsgálatra és már meztelenül fekszik a doktor elnézte 1 percig. 
Aztán 5 percig. Már vagy 10 perce nézegette a nőt, végül megszólalt:

- Asszonyom kérem fingjon egyet, hogy legyen valami kiindulási pontom!


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

[h=3]És tényleg...

A gazdag menedzser leparkol a vadonatúj Jaguárjával, kinyitja az ajtót, de ekkor egy teherautó elszáguld mellette és elviszi az ajtót. A menedzser kiugrik, és ordítani kezd a teherautó sofőrjével:
- Maga idióta, hazavágta a gyönyörű új kocsimat!
Mire a teherautó sofőrje:
- Maguk menedzserek már csak ilyenek... Csak a pénz meg a drága cuccok számítanak... Az nem is érdekli, hogy a keze is leszakadt?
- Húúú bakker, a Rolex karórám
[/h]


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

[h=3]A jó referencia sokat számít[/h]A cigány álláshirdetésre jelentkezik, mint favágó.
- Hát cigány, milyen referenciamunkát tudsz felmutatni, hogy elnyerd az állást?

- Há' dikmá, á káláhári erdőt!
- Cigány, a Kalahári az nem erdő, hanem sivatag!
- Mosmá!


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

[h=3]Mi legyen?[/h]- Tűnj a házból! - ordítja a feleség a férjének.
- Látni se akarlak többé!
A férj elindul az ajtó felé.
- Remélem boldogtalan életed lesz, minden percedet elemészti önmagad sajnálata és végül fájdalmasan, kínok között halsz meg! - kiált utána a felesége.

A férj visszafordul.
- Most akkor mégis azt akarod, hogy maradjak?


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## glasswings (2013 Január 16)

Sziasztok ^^


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 16)

Budapesten már esik a jeges eső!


----------



## Szabi451 (2013 Január 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## Szabi451 (2013 Január 17)

Új tag vagyok...kell a 20 hozzászólás.....


----------



## ilder (2013 Január 17)

gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## ilder (2013 Január 17)

még kell jó pár


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

Nem lenne egyszerubb torolni azt a feltetelt, hogy 20 hozzaszolas szukseges?


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

hozzaszolas 2


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

1


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

es meg idokorlat is van


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

kukk


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)




----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

kiss


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

:..:


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

:9:


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

:razz:


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)




----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)




----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)




----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

:d


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)




----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)




----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

\\m/


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

hurra


----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)




----------



## annusd (2013 Január 17)

1


----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)




----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)




----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)

kiss


----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)




----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)

:!:


----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)

\\m/


----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)

:12:


----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)

:444:


----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)

:222:


----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)




----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)

:..:


----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)




----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)




----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)

:55:


----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)

:88:


----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)

:7:


----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)

:11:


----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)

:-?


----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)




----------



## Juszti79 (2013 Január 17)

:0:


----------



## Erika51 (2013 Január 17)

... Shift+R javítja ennek a képnek a minőségét. Shift+A javítja az oldal összes képének minőségét.


----------



## Erika51 (2013 Január 17)




----------



## Erika51 (2013 Január 17)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Erika51 (2013 Január 17)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## Erika51 (2013 Január 17)

Sok hasznos dolog található itt


----------



## Erika51 (2013 Január 17)

Rengeteg segítség a munkámhoz


----------



## Erika51 (2013 Január 17)

Tetszik, hogy lehet társalogni


----------



## Erika51 (2013 Január 17)

A játékokkal ki lehet kapcsolódni


----------



## Erika51 (2013 Január 17)

1


----------



## miroilder (2013 Január 17)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

Jo reggelt!


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

2


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

3


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

4


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

5


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

6


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

7


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

8


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

9


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

10


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

11


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

12


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

13


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

14


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

15


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

16


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

17


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

18


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

19


----------



## tiktaktik (2013 Január 18)

Koszike a lehetoseget!


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

A1


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

*Bravo*


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Charlie


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Delta


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Echo


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Foxtrot


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Golf


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Hotel


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

India


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Juliett


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Kilo


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Lima


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Mike


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

November


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Oscar


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Papa


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Quebec


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Romeo


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Sierra


----------



## villány (2013 Január 18)

Tango


----------



## vardaesztike (2013 Január 18)

14


----------



## vardaesztike (2013 Január 18)

15


----------



## vardaesztike (2013 Január 18)

16


----------



## vardaesztike (2013 Január 18)

17


----------



## vardaesztike (2013 Január 18)

18


----------



## vardaesztike (2013 Január 18)

19


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 18)

Már csak 4 hozzászólás szükségeltetik!


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 18)

A szükséges 3 már szinte gyerekjáték lesz! :shock:


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 18)

A kézilabda világbajnokságban a franciák 9:7-re vezetnek a németek előtt.


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 18)

Az ünnepi 20. hozzászólásom örömére elállt Győrben az egész napos hóesés! kiss


----------



## krescsendo (2013 Január 19)

Bértollnok


----------



## nekron44 (2013 Január 19)

kiraályi


----------



## mayerpapp (2013 Január 19)

Szép estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!
Paulo Coelho


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

Nagy bátorság kell ahhoz, hogy egy ember fenntartás nélkül engedje szeretni magát. Bátorság, csaknem hősiesség. A legtöbb ember nem tud szeretetet adni és kapni, mert gyáva és hiú, fél a bukástól. Szégyelli, hogy odaadja, s még sokkal inkább szégyelli, hogy kiadja magát a másiknak, elárulja titkát. Azt a szomorú, emberi titkot, hogy szüksége van gyengédségre, nem tud meglenni nélküle.
Márai Sándor


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

Nem az a fontos, hogy meddig élünk,
Hogy meddig lobog vérünk,
Hogy csókot meddig kérünk és adunk,
Hanem az, hogy volt egy napunk,
Amiért érdemes volt élni.
Ady Endre


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

Ameddig nem adsz helyet a lelkedben valakinek, aki éppolyan fontos neked, mint saját magad, addig mindig magányos maradsz.
Richard Bach


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

1


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)




----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

:55:


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

A világ olyan, mint egy tükör. Látod? Mosolyogsz, és a barátaid visszamosolyognak.


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

A lehetetlen csupán egy nagy szó, amellyel a kis emberek dobálóznak, mert számukra könnyebb egy készen kapott világban élni, mint felfedezni magukban az erőt a változtatásra. A lehetetlen nem tény. Hanem vélemény. A lehetetlen nem kinyilvánítás. Hanem kihívás. A lehetetlen lehetőség. A lehetetlen múló pillanat. A lehetetlen nem létezik.
Muhammad Ali


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

11


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

56


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

7789


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

5589


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

:cici:


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

Lassan haladok, de sosem hátrafelé.


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)




----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

Olyan ember társaságára vágyom, aki együtt tud érezni velem, akinek a szeme válaszolni tud a tekintetemre.


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

59


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

:2:


----------



## gambi11 (2013 Január 19)

hehe


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

Ez nagyszerű lehetőség.


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

Megy ez nekem!


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

Már 6 üzenetem van


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

Ez a hetedik!


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

Vagy a 8.?


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)




----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)




----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

Szuper!


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

De jó!


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

14.


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)




----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

:..:


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)




----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

18.


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

Utolsó előtti!


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

Huszadik!


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

Biztos, ami biztos 21.


----------



## gnoris (2013 Január 20)

:d:d:d:d:d
22.


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

40x40=1600


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

hahahaha


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

55


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

888888


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

asergasegrthzd


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

ízgrvkíarezfgvyasekr5zgtfay


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

55555555


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

wrteztz


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

qvartek


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

már nincs sok


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

9


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

8


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

7


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

6


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

5


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

4


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

3


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

2


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

1


----------



## karcsika99 (2013 Január 20)

0


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

l.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

ll.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

lll.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

lV.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

V.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

Vl.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

Vll.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

Vlll


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

lX.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

X.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

Xl.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

Xll.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

Xlll.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

XlV.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

Xv.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

XVl.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

XVll.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

XVlll


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 20)

:d


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

XVlll.


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

XlX,


----------



## tepsihapsi (2013 Január 20)

Xx.


----------



## xboxboy (2013 Január 20)

1


----------



## xboxboy (2013 Január 20)

2


----------



## xboxboy (2013 Január 20)

3


----------



## xboxboy (2013 Január 20)

4


----------



## xboxboy (2013 Január 20)

5


----------



## xboxboy (2013 Január 20)

6


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

6


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

8


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

9


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

10


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

11


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

12


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

13


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

14?


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

15


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

16


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

17


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

…….(.\__//)
……..’…..)
….__/b.d…..)
…(_Y_`,……)
….`–’-,-’..)
………..(…)
……….(…)
……….(…)
………(…)……….—.
……..(….)……..(…..)
……..(…..)……(…….)
……..(……)….(………),
…….(…….`”‘`………`)
…….(……… …………)
…….((………….(…….)\
…….((………….(……..).\
……..((…..)….._(……)….\
……..(.(….)”‘”`.(.(…..)…..( ;
……..(.(….)……(.( . )……’
…….. |~(..)……..|~(..)
………| ||~|………| ||~|
………| || |………| || |
…….._| || |…… _| || |
……. /___(| |…/___(| |


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

~~~(,, ,,*>


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

_̅_̅̅_̅_̅̅(̅_̅_̅̅_̅_̅̅_̅_̅_̅_̅_̅м̲̅a̲̅я̲̅l̲̅b̲̅o̲̅r̲̅o̲̅̅_̅_̅_̅_̅_̅()~'


----------



## xXDeadCodeXx (2013 Január 20)

99999999999999999999999


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

16


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

17


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

18


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

19


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

20


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

21


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

Kedves Zsuzsanna03!

Abban kérném a segítséged, hogy én 2011. májusában regisztráltam, de a 20 hozzászólást csak ma gyűjtöttem össze, mikor 
válhatok állandó taggá?

Köszönettel: adil


----------



## szurne (2013 Január 21)

Először is köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget a gyors hozzászolások begyűjtéséhez.


----------



## kurfe (2013 Január 21)

Köszi!


----------



## kurfe (2013 Január 21)

Pont egy ilyen lehetőséget kerestem!


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

four


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

ot


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

hat


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

het


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

nyolc


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

kilenc


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

tiz


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

11


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

12


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

13


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

14:4:


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

15kiss


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

16


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

17


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

18


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

19


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

20


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

Akiss


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

B:wink:


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

C


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

D


----------



## zsolt3476 (2013 Január 21)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## szurne (2013 Január 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szurne (2013 Január 22)

Ez a 12.


----------



## szurne (2013 Január 22)

Haladok!


----------



## szurne (2013 Január 22)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## szurne (2013 Január 22)

15 .


----------



## boldogito (2013 Január 22)

alakul az üzenetek száma


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 22)

pusszantás mindenkinek


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 22)

alakulgat


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 22)

a 20 hamarabb lesz minthogy leteljen a 48 óra... túl hosszú idő


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 22)

túúúúúúúúúúúúl hosssszzzzzzzzzzúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

:d


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

Unokahúgom verse:


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_*hó*_


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_Ég szitáján át hulló apró,_


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_Csillámló kristály._


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_Vékony leple a tájat melengeti már._


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_Könnyű pihe táncol szellő hátán_


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_Majd tűzvörös orrodon landolván_


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_…szertefoszlik…_


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_S mint egy könnycsepp, arcodon_


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_Végigcsorogva, nagykabátodon lefolyva_


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_…lehullik…_


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_És a Föld takarójába lyukat váj!_


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_Hát most állj odább,_


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_Engedd, hogy a pelyhek a porcukorszerű szövetet befoltozzák!_


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_*Hó*_

_Ég szitáján át hulló apró,_
_Csillámló kristály._
_Vékony leple a tájat melengeti már._
_Könnyű pihe táncol szellő hátán_
_Majd tűzvörös orrodon landolván_
_…SZERTEFOSZLIK…_
_S mint egy könnycsepp, arcodon_
_Végigcsorogva, nagykabátodon lefolyva_
_…LEHULLIK…_
_És a Föld takarójába lyukat váj!_
_Hát most állj odább,_
_Engedd, hogy a pelyhek a porcukorszerű szövetet befoltozzák!_​2010


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_Eljött karácsony Szent ünnepe._
_A nappalit beragyogja a kandalló fénye._
_Már ott áll a tündöklő karácsonyfa a szoba szegletében,_
_Boldog szempárak fürdenek a csillagszórófényben._


----------



## idike59 (2013 Január 22)

_Most én mindenkinek lélekből kívánom:_
_Legyen szeretet, s béke az egész világon._
_Töltse be mindenki szívét a gyertyaláng melege,_
_S ragyogja be lelkét annak ragyogó fénye!_


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

Gratulálok! Igazán hasznosan "köszöntél" be!


----------



## Focsoandi (2013 Január 22)

12


----------



## Focsoandi (2013 Január 22)

"Divide et imperra"


----------



## Focsoandi (2013 Január 22)

Az elme kizárólag a megszokott, bejáratott helyzetekben képes mindent kontroll alatt tartani. Ha bármi új, szokatlan, vagy az élethez alapvetően fontos dolog történik, az elme azonnal leáll.
Osho


----------



## Focsoandi (2013 Január 22)

Jó az, ha minden ember békésen és lelkiismeretesen teszi a dolgát, a szántóvető szánt, a halász halászik, a matróz igazítja a vitorlákat, a tanár tanít, a doktor gyógyít. Ez a mindennapi életünk. Ugyanakkor jó lenne hinni abban, hogy az ember nemcsak szánt, vet, gyereket nevel, épít, gyógyít, hanem valami "mélyebb" jelentése, jelentősége is van az életének, valamilyen nagyobb, fontosabb történés, dráma részese, szereplője.
Hankiss Elemér
​


----------



## Focsoandi (2013 Január 22)

:444:


----------



## Focsoandi (2013 Január 22)

Éjjel, amíg aludtam, történt valami: vége a nyárnak. Felébredek, hallgatom a szelet, nézem a sötétbarna lombot az ablak előtt, s nem érzek semmiféle őszi bánatot. Örülök, hogy vége a nyárnak. Örülök, hogy nem hozott semmit. Örülök, hogy nem tántorodtam meg a boldogtalanságba vetett hitemben. Örülök, hogy nincsenek többé illúzióim a megoldásról. Tessék, ősz, rajta! - gondolom. Rakd ki kellékeidet, ereszd le avas zsinórpadlásodról avítt színfalaidat, hullass lombot, nyögesd szeleidet, átkozz és temess! Üdvözöllek, tél és pusztulás hírnöke. Nem védekezem. Beleegyezem. Várlak.
Márai Sándor


----------



## Focsoandi (2013 Január 22)

Egyesek akkor sem látják, ami az orruk előtt van, ha olyan éles a szemük, mint a sasé. Van, akit kézen fogva kell vezetni, különben élete legfontosabb tényeit sem veszi észre.
Alice Hoffman


----------



## wyzaru (2013 Január 22)

Sziasztok

Rég vóltam erre.Igy azt sem tudom...mit is?:_)


----------



## motyóka (2013 Január 22)

válasz a témára


----------



## motyóka (2013 Január 22)

én már úgy vagyok jó, ahogy így vagyok


----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)

:kaboom:


----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)

esika ho


----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)




----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)

:12:


----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)




----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)




----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)




----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)

:``:


----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)




----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)

:111:


----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)

:8:


----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)

:-x


----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)




----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 22)

na vegre


----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 23)

:4:


----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## excess75 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

Férfi-e az, aki nem teszi jobbá a világot?


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

Bocsi! Gyüjtök.


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

Szeretném


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

gyorsan


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

összegyüjteni


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

a 20


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

hozzászólást.


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

Szeretném


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

tudni


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

hogy


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

mi minden az


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

amihez


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

hozzá


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

férek


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

ha


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

elérem


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

szükséges


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

Már csak


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

három


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

kell.


----------



## vvendel (2013 Január 23)

Köszönet mindenkinek, aki ide tévedt, hogy kibírta amig összeszedem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## danyadizs (2013 Január 23)




----------



## danyadizs (2013 Január 23)

4


----------



## danyadizs (2013 Január 23)

3


----------



## danyadizs (2013 Január 23)

na még 2


----------



## danyadizs (2013 Január 23)

1


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

1


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

2


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

3


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

4


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

5


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

6


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

7


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

8


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

2


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

3


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

4


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

5


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

6


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

7


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

20-mindárt jön a busz.


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

9


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

10


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

11


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

12


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

13


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

14


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

15


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

16


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

17


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

18


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

19


----------



## pakita (2013 Január 23)

20


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

és akkor 1


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

és kettő


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

három


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

quatre


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

izé... ööö.. öt


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

hatos


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

hét


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

csirkepálinka


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

dezoxiribónukleinsav


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

a közepe jön


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

de már nincs annyi hátra


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

jájj


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

zmrzlina


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

csülökpörkölt


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

velőspacal


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

finomfőzelék


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

zsírzserbó


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

még három csacsiság


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

még tag


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

még tag?


----------



## noman (2013 Január 23)

ó je-hehehe


----------



## doroanya (2013 Január 23)

Mivel elfelejtettem a régi felhasználónevemet, így újra regisztráltam.:?


----------



## doroanya (2013 Január 23)

szeretek itt lenni


----------



## doroanya (2013 Január 23)

játszom is egy párat


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 24)

pusza


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 24)

na most jön az értelmetlen irogatás


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 24)

már megvan a fele


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 24)

ujé ujé ujjé


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 24)

boldog hanukát


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 24)

forró napsütés, szikrázó tengerpart, hűs víz


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 24)

úszni hajnalban amikor még nyugodt a tenger,


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 24)

és persze napernyő árnyékában jó könyvet olvasni


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 24)

Éjjel a csillagos ég alatt a forró tengeri széllel körülölelve szeretkezni...


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 24)

...


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 24)

olvasni kéne


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 24)

:cici:


----------



## Baldly (2013 Január 24)

Éljen a Canadahun.com!!!!!!


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

1


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

2


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

3


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

4


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

5


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

6


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

7


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

8\\m/


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

9:--:


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

12:8:


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

13:55:


----------



## kiralylany24 (2013 Január 24)

20


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

14


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

15kiss


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

16


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

17


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

18


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

19:9:


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

20


----------



## akos_73 (2013 Január 24)

ráadaás


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

2


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

3


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

4


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

5


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

6


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

7


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

8


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

9


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

10


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

11


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

12


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

13


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

14


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

15


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

16


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

17


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

18


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

19


----------



## anzi (2013 Január 24)

20


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

Nem lenne rossz ha sikerülne tölteni...


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

Nagyon sok jó zene van fenn...


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

Grat az oldalhoz...


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

?


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Teljes munkaidős anyának lenni a legjobban fizetett állás… hiszen a fizetség tiszta szeretet.” (*Mildred B. Vermont*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Sokan azt hiszik, gondolkodnak, pedig csak újrarendezik előítéleteiket.” (*William James*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Két módon tehetnek bolonddá.
Az egyik, hogy elhitetik veled a hazugságot.
A másik, hogy visszautasítod az igazságot.”
(*Søren Kierkegaard*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(*George Bernard Shaw*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.” (*John C. Maxwell*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Nem téboly-e, nem az esztelenség netovábbja-e, hogy sokat kívántok, holott édeskevés fér belétek?” (*Seneca*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Nem az számít, hogy a leggazdagabb ember legyek a temetőben. Ami igazán számít nekem, hogy úgy térjek nyugovóra éjszaka, hogy valami csodálatosat alkottunk.” (*Steve Jobs*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Az elme önmagában képes a Poklot Mennyé, a Mennyet Pokollá változtatni.” (*John Milton*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Úgy álljunk meg az életben, akár a sziklaszírt a tengerben; ne engedjük, hogy a szüntelen hullámverés megingasson bennünket.” (*Hazrat Inajat Khan*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Az ember csak addig zuhan a mélybe, amíg földet ér, a magasságokat tekintve azonban nincs határ.” (*Ralph S. Marston*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Mint a város, amelynek csupa rés a kőfala, olyan az az ember, akinek nincs önuralma.” (*Példabeszédek 25:28*):9:


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“A legnagyobb dicsőség nem az, hogy soha nem vallunk kudarcot, hanem hogy minden bukás után képesek vagyunk felemelkedni.” (*Nelson Mandela*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Valamilyen ismeretlen ok folytán a természet a magyar pirospaprikát a legcsodálatosabb aszkorbinsav-raktárral látta el.” (*Szent-Györgyi Albert*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

“Az ember csak addig zuhan a mélybe, amíg földet ér, a magasságokat tekintve azonban nincs határ.” (*Ralph S. Marston*)


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

Végre...


----------



## Tartarus (2013 Január 24)

Még mindig nem megy---


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

Ez az első?


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

Igen sikerült!


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

Megy ez!


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

Kezdek belejönni.


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

Kop, kop.


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hiába is dicséritek
A szép természetet!
Az tart legföljebb veletek,
Ki rosz gombát evett.[/FONT]


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Szegény, szegény falusiak!
S kisvárosbéliek!
Mi élünk csak valódilag,
Mi boldog pestiek! [/FONT]


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Lakásunk fényes palota;
Mindent találni benn,
Mit a mesterség adhata,
Hogy légyen kényelem.[/FONT]


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Selyem, rugalmas pamlagunk
Lágy hintaként remeg;
Egész török basák vagyunk
Mi boldog pestiek! [/FONT]


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]És mindennap véghezviszünk
Nagy epikuri tort,
Hol étket és italt nekünk
Sok cifra szolga hord;[/FONT]


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Míg a zenének hangjai
Vígan fölzengenek,
Lelkünk elandalítani. -
Mi boldog pestiek! [/FONT]


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hát a színház? a táncterem
És több efféle hely?
Kapunk alatt hintó terem,
S mint a villám visz el.[/FONT]


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Igy múlik éjünk és napunk,
Nincs híja semminek,
Mig végre csődöt nem kapunk
Mi boldog pestiek! [/FONT]


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

Petőfi Sándor: A boldog pestiek
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]
Pest, 1844. július[/FONT]


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

A DUNÁN

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Folyam, kebled hányszor repeszti meg
Hajó futása s dúló fergeteg! [/FONT]


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]S a seb mi hosszu és a seb mi mély!
Minőt a szíven nem vág szenvedély. [/FONT]


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Mégis, ha elmegy fergeteg s hajó:
A seb begyógyul, s minden újra jó. [/FONT]


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

S az emberszív ha egyszer megreped:
Nincs balzsam, mely hegessze a sebet.  


Petőfi Sándor
Komárom, 1842. augusztus végén


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

Köszönöm a türelmet.


----------



## stopika (2013 Január 24)

21


----------



## princdavid (2013 Január 25)

Koszonom szepen.


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

a


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

b


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

c


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

d


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

5


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

e


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

6


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

f


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

g


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

10


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

h


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

iiiiiiii


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

13


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

ááááááá


----------



## battuta (2013 Január 25)

15555555


----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)




----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)




----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)




----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)

kiss


----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)

:--:


----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)




----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)




----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)




----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)

:..:


----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)

:33:


----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)

:777:


----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)

:7:


----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)

:9:


----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)

:00:


----------



## divisi (2013 Január 25)

:!:


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

Péntek, hurrá!


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

Az első megvolt, már csak 19 kell


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

És már csak 18.


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

már csak 17.


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

már csak 16.


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

már csak 15


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

már csak 14


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

már csak 13.


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

már csak 12


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

már csak 11


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

már csak 10


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

még 9


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

még 8


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

még 7


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

még 6


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

még 5


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

még 4


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

még 3


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

még 2 :23:


----------



## fedit2 (2013 Január 25)

és számolni sem tudok - ez az utolsó :55:


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

Öt


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

nappal


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

a


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

Millennium


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

indító


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

nagy


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

dobását


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

követően


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

megjelent


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

a


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

könyvesboltok


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

polcain


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

Mikael Blomkvist


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

új


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

könyve


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

A maffia bankárja


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

a


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

könyvet


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

amely


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

szeptembertől


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

októberig


----------



## butler (2013 Január 25)

készült


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

szeretlek


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

nagyon


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

!


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

meglepetés


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

a


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

hűtőben.


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

Köszönöm


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

nagyon


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

finom


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

volt.


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

Kérlek


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

mosogass


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

el!:neutral:


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

Ok


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

megteszem.


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

Te


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

vagy


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

a


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

legjobb


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)

édes.kiss


----------



## nyuszi47 (2013 Január 25)




----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

sziasztok.szép napot


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

kettő megvan


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

milyen az idő felétek?


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

nálunk mínusz 2 fok,kissé havas


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

de jó.kiírja hány üzim van


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

ez egyszerűen szuper


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

van 1 köszönetem is


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

*​azt is tudja,hogy nem telt el 2 üzenet között 20 mp*


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

milyen napotok van?????


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

_​itt mikor válaszol valaki???????nagyon kezdő vagyok_


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

még 8......megcsinélom a 20-at


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

mindenkinek szép napot!!!!!!!!!!+!!nálatok esik a hó?????????


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

hány tag van itt???


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

mindenki kanadai magyar?????


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

akkor várok választ​


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

én magyar magyar vagok


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

namég 2


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

és megvan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

sikerült


----------



## agnessza (2013 Január 26)

Csak azt nem értem, mi értelme van ilyen korlátot állítani!!??


----------



## agnessza (2013 Január 26)

egy


----------



## agnessza (2013 Január 26)

19


----------



## agnessza (2013 Január 26)

18


----------



## agnessza (2013 Január 26)

17

hú és még 20 másodpercet is kell várnom 2 üzenet között,


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

"Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend."  (Alexandre Dumas)


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

Amíg benned él a gyermek, olyan dolgoknak tudsz szívből örülni, amit felnőtt fejjel észre sem veszel!


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

Lehet hogy a kutya és a macska puszit adnak egymásnak, de nem lesznek jó barátok ettől.


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

"Az embernek azért van szüksége macskára, hogy félelem nélkül simogathasson egy ragadozót"


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

„A macskák rejtélyes állatok. Több szenvedély van bennük, mint amit megmutatnak nekünk.”


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

"Akármilyen rövid a pillanat, mely része a mellettünk élő állatok életének, felélénkíti a miénket, és minden szempontból jobbá, tartalmasabbá teszi azt."


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

„A macskákkal töltött idő soha nem haszontalan.”


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

„Az a macska, aki jó családba kerül, megszokja, hogy beszélnek hozzá.”


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

„Amikor a macskámmal játszom, sosem tudom melyikünk sportol többet.”


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

„Most kaptam egy nagyon ragaszkodó perzsa cicát, az ő verziója az, hogy ő kapott engem.”


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

„Azzal, hogy valaki egy macskával köt barátságot, csupán azt kockáztatja, hogy gazdagabb lesz.”


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

„Egy élet plusz egy macska együttvéve annyi, mint, ... nos, az eredmény végtelen.”


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

„Az ókorban a macskákat Istenként tisztelték... és ezt ők sosem felejtik el...”


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

"A macska, ha egyszer ráült a forró kályhalapra, soha többé nem fog forró kályhalapra ülni. De hideg kályhalapra sem."


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

Ha magunkhoz veszünk egy éhező kutyát és enni adunk neki, akkor az soha nem fog megharapni. Ez a különbség a kutya és az ember között.


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

Ahhoz, hogy valós képünk legyen önmagunkról, szükségünk van egy (egy-két) kutyára, aki imád és felnéz ránk és egy (egy-két) macskára, aki lenéz minket...


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

A kutya nem tesz különbséget, ha egy értelmes vagy, ha egy fogyatékos gyerek simogatja meg.


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

„A kutya az egyetlen a világon, aki jobban szeret téged saját magánál.”


----------



## b gyuri (2013 Január 26)

...egyszer és mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél.


----------



## szilvia1969 (2013 Január 27)

Hosszú időbe telik, mire az ember igaz barátjának mondhat valakit, a bizalom pedig csak lépésről lépésre alakul ki.


----------



## szilvia1969 (2013 Január 27)

Mindig azt hiszi az ember, hogy már mindent látott, de téved. Azt gondolja, hogy már ismeri a legrosszabbat, de a legrosszabb mindig csak ezután jön, és a legrosszabbon túl mindig van még rosszabb.


----------



## szilvia1969 (2013 Január 27)

Az élet olyan, hogy mindig másképp történik minden, mint ahogy elgondolta előre az ember.


----------



## szilvia1969 (2013 Január 27)

Nincs semmi olyan dolog az életedben, amit ne tudnál otthagyni fél percen belül, ha úgy hozza a sors.


----------



## szilvia1969 (2013 Január 27)

Az életünket nem éljük, az életünk történik velünk.


----------



## szilvia1969 (2013 Január 27)

Az élet egy szerencsekerék, és rajtad áll, hogyan forgatod.


----------



## szilvia1969 (2013 Január 27)

Semmi sem olyan fontos az ember számára, mint a sorsa, semmi sem olyan félelmetes, mint az örök élet.


----------



## szilvia1969 (2013 Január 27)

Azt mondják, az idő minden sebet begyógyít. Szerintem ez nem így van. Az agy idővel - hogy megóvja magát - szövetekkel veszi körül a sebet. Így csökken a fájdalom, de a seb megmarad.


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Január 27)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsokat.

_"Naturam furca expellas_, tamen usque recurret"


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

A kutyán kívül az olvasás az ember legjobb barátja. A kutyán belül túl sötét van az olvasáshoz.


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Nemrég olvastam, de nagyon megtetszett ez a 'szöveg.'


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Most gondolkodom, de nem jut eszembe semmi jó szöveg.


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Ez van :/


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Hallgassátok meg a Paramore legújabb - Now című számát, én imádom.


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Imádom az animéket és a mangákat.


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Rajzolni és persze olvasni.


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Ezek nélkül üresek lennének a napjaim.


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Ez elég stréberesen hangzott.


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Tavasszal érkezik A burok című könyv filmje- már alig várom.


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Mennyi hülyeséget összehordok itt.


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Kicsit mintha magával társalogna az ember.


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Szent Johanna gimi <3


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Na most leírtam magam tini csitrinek, de ha valami jó, akkor jó.


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Vajon megvennék más országok, hogy kiadják több nyelven? Manapság voltak ilyenek? A régi időben vettek át könyveket, pl Arany ember, de most...


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Nem tudok róla.


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Utolsó~~


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Január 27)

Te legalább tudsz. Tőlem mindig megkérdezi, hogy ki akarok-e lépni. Nem öcsém, csak üzenetet küldenék...


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Január 27)

Lindako írta:


> Utolsó~~



Utolsókból lesz az első. És ezt itt olvastam...


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

\\m/


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Köszi!


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Jó cselekedet az, ami boldog mosolyt varázsol más arcára.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

A nevetés megmérgezi a félelmet.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Egy csecsemő csak mosolyog: nem mérlegeli, ki méltó a mosolyára és ki nem. Mi is újratanulhatnánk mosolyogni, még mielőtt bármit megítélnénk.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Senkinek sincs annyira szüksége egy mosolyra, mint annak, aki már nem tud mosolyogni.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Keresd meg azt az embert, aki mosolyt csal az arcodra, mert csak egyetlen mosoly kell ahhoz, hogy fantasztikussá tegyen egy rossz napot. Találd meg azt, akitől a szíved mosolyogni fog!


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Ha valakit megajándékoztunk mosollyal: ajándékot adtunk saját magunknak is.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Kérlek, mosolyogj! Ahol nem süt a nap, ott mindenki elszomorodik.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Nagy dolog, ha valaki a szemével, az arcával, a mosolyával is jóindulatra tudja hangolni az embereket.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Ha nem tudsz nevetni magadon, az élet sokkal hosszabbnak fog tűnni, mint szeretnéd.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Miért csak addig mosolyognak az emberek, amíg egymásra néznek?


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Szánj naponta öt percet a mosolygásra. Csak mosolyogj! Egy idő után természetessé válik.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

A mosolygó alattvaló mindig fölényben van az ingerült uralkodóval szemben.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

A mosollyal az ember fényt gyújthat önmagában. Reménnyel töltheti el a lényét, és ezt a reményt másokra is átsugározhatja.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Egy mosoly mindent képes megváltoztatni. Egy egész életet. Sőt, kettőt. Két emberét. Azokét, akik egymásra mosolyognak.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Számomra a mosoly az egyik legszebb emberi képesség.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Húzd ki magad, mosolyogj, hadd törjék csak a fejüket, hogy mitől van olyan jó kedved.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Néha az örömöd a mosolyod forrása, de van, hogy a mosolyod lehet az örömöd forrása.


----------



## plan (2013 Január 28)

Mosollyal tudod legegyszerűbben kihúzni magad a nehéz helyzetekből. Még akkor is, ha az a mosoly hamis.


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 28)

dömdödöm


----------



## tmanyasz (2013 Január 29)

hat


----------



## tmanyasz (2013 Január 29)

hét


----------



## tmanyasz (2013 Január 29)

nyolc


----------



## bellahor (2013 Január 29)

kilenc


----------



## bellahor (2013 Január 29)

még


----------



## bellahor (2013 Január 29)

18


----------



## tmanyasz (2013 Január 29)

kilenc


----------



## tmanyasz (2013 Január 29)

tíz


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

tízenegy


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

Aki nem szereti saját magát, mást sem tud szeretni, s akkor mire jó az egész ember.
(Alekszej Nyikolajevics Tolsztoj)


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

Mi a boldogság? Keressünk valami olyan dolgot, ami még nálunk is fontosabb, és szenteljük ennek az életünket.
Daniel Dennett


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

Az anyuka hazaér a munkából és a kisfia azzal fogadja, hogy megmosta a kutya fogát. Ezt meghallván kidobja a kisfia fogkeféjét és vesz neki egy másikat. Eltelik két hét és a gyerek megkérdezi:
- Anya, miért dobtad ki a fogkefémet?
- Mert megmostad vele a kutya fogát.
- De anya, én a te fogkeféddel mostam meg!


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

- Jean, mi ez a dubörgés a szekrényben?
- Csak a ruhák mennek ki a divatból!


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

Felmérést tartanak, hogy ki szerint mennyi idő alatt lehet megtanulni kínaiul?
Megkérdezik a tanyán élő Józsi bácsit:
- Hát, ha minden időm rá fordítom talán 4-5 év...
Aztán egy egyetemen tanító professzort:
- Véleményem szerint én 1-2 év alatt meg tudnám tanulni!
Majd a főiskolás diákot:
- Szerinted mennyi idő alatt lehet megtanulni kínaiul?
- Miért? Holnap ZH-t írunk?


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

Nyelvtanórán:
- Pistike, mondj egy igekötőt és egy névmást!
- Ki? Én?


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

- Mi az abszolút udvariasság?
- Aki a fáradt olajat is hellyel kínálja.


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

- Mi az abszolút kitolás?
- Struccot megíjeszteni a beton fölött.


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

- Mi az abszolút letargia?
- Amikor van kivel, van mivel, van hol, de minek.


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

Egy busz nekimegy a fának.
- Hogyan történt? - kérdezi a rendőr a sofőrt.
- Fogalmam sincs. Éppen ellenőriztem a jegyeket a busz végében, amikor a baleset történt.


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

- Hozzon egy éles kardot, Jean!
- Minek, uram?
- Hogy élen járhassak.


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

Két pulyka filozófiáról beszélget:
- Szerinted van élet a karácsony után? - kérdezi az egyik.


----------



## gina68mina (2013 Január 29)

15


----------



## gina68mina (2013 Január 29)

16


----------



## gina68mina (2013 Január 29)

hahó


----------



## gina68mina (2013 Január 29)

én


----------



## gina68mina (2013 Január 29)

sem


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

Egy autós szép laposra vasal egy kakast az országúton. Felveszi a dögöt, és beviszi a közeli házba:
- Asszonyom, nagyon sajnálom, de elgázoltam a kakasát! Mindent megteszek, hogy pótoljam a veszteséget.
- Rendben van, menjen hátra az udvarba, a csirkék már nagyon türelmetlenek.


----------



## gina68mina (2013 Január 29)

értem


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

A parkolóban egy kocsijához igyekvő nő észreveszi, hogy egy autó vezető nélkül gurulni kezd. Szokatlan lélekjelenléttel kinyitja a kocsi ajtaját, beugrik és behúzza a kéziféket. Amikor kiszáll, észreveszi, hogy egy férfi áll a kocsi mellett.
- Gurult, de megállítottam - jelenti ki büszkén a nő.
- Tudom - válaszol a férfi -, én toltam.


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

Megy a paraszt a traktorával. Elévág egy piros Ferrari, és odaszól a vezetője a parasztnak:
- Állj ki velem! Az öreg rááll a versenyre, és elindulnak. A Ferrari vezetője ütemesen gyorsul, ám a paraszt állandóan a nyomában van. Végül 250-es tempónál a paraszt lemarad.
- Na látja, hogy az én kocsim jobb! - dicsekszik a Ferrari sofőrje.
- Jó - méltatlankodik a paraszt -, de nem tehek róla, hogy a trakesz nem váltott kettesbe.


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 29)

Megszólal a telefon az autószerelő műhelyben:
- Kérem, jöjjenek ki, az autóm nem indul - mondja egy hang.
- Mi a baj? - kérdezi a szerelő.
- Feltehetőleg víz került a karburátorba.
- Hol áll az autója?
- Körülbelül 10 méterre a folyóban.


----------



## Fidji (2013 Január 29)

Történt egyszer, hogy nem történt semmi. Történt egyszer, hogy még mindig nem történt semmi. És történt egyszer, hogy valaki megkérdezte: hány betűből áll a legrövidebb helyes válasz erre kérdésre?


----------



## Fidji (2013 Január 29)

A favágó bátyja meghalt, és egymillió kanadai dollárt hagyott egyetlen öccsére. Bár a pénzt törvényesen kifizették, a favágó mégsem látott belőle egy huncut vasat sem. Hogyan történhetett ez?


----------



## Fidji (2013 Január 29)

Elhagyom a borzuhatagot és kirándulok a sörtengerre.


----------



## Fidji (2013 Január 29)

Testnek? Léleknek? Elmének?


----------



## Fidji (2013 Január 29)

Lúgosításra fehér árvacsalán tea.


----------



## Fidji (2013 Január 29)

Savtermelés csökkentésére fehér akácvirág tea.


----------



## Fidji (2013 Január 29)

Ha csodák nem is, csodanövények léteznek.


----------



## Fidji (2013 Január 29)

32x11 = 352


----------



## Fidji (2013 Január 29)

53x11 = 583


----------



## szalisz (2013 Január 29)

Két vívóedző összefut edzés után:
- Mondd kolléga, te hogyan választod ki, hogy kit vizsgáztatsz?
- Hát, szúrópróbaszerűen!


----------



## szalisz (2013 Január 29)

A mérkőzés után az edző így szól a csatárhoz:
- Öregem, téged csak két dolog akadályoz abban, hogy jó futballista legyél!
- Micsoda?
- A két lábad.


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Hogy hívják a süket kutyát?
- ???
- Hát, jó hangosan!


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

Két szőke nő áll a buszmegállóban, várják a debreceni buszt. Hamarosan jön is egy. Odamegy egyikőjük, s megkérdezi a sofőrtől:
- Ez a busz elvisz Debrecenbe?
- Nem!
Odamegy a másik is és megkérdezi:
- És engem?


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean mi volt ez a nagy csattanás?
- Hasad a hajnal, uram.


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean, miért hozott az egyik lábamra fekete, a másikra barna cipőt?
- Mert összesen két pár cipőt találtam a szekrényben uram, és a másik pár is ugyanilyen felemás.


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean, volt az ügetőn?
- Igen uram!
- Feltette azt az ezrest a 8-as lóra?
- Igen uram!
- És mi történt?
- A zsoké levette a lóról és megköszönte!


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean, miért van hátul a mókus farka?
- Mert elöl a mókus van, uram!


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean, maga komornyik?
- Igen, uram! - feleli Jean.
- Akkor veszek fel egy vidámnyikot is!


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean, hozzon egy szövőszéket!
- Minek, uram?
- Nagy terveket akarok szőni.


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean, ma este a kastély keleti szárnyában tálalja a vacsorát!
- Miért, uram?
- Mert azt mondta a fogorvosom, hogy pár napig a másik oldalon egyek


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean, hol a feleségem?
- A méltóságos asszony lepihent, mert nagyon elfáradt a munkától.
- Miféle munkától?
- A méltóságos asszony egész délelőtt ördögi terveket kovácsolt.


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean, az évnek melyik hónapjában van 28 nap?
- Annyi mindegyikben van, uram!


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean, elég a pénzünk hó végéig?
- Csak ha meggyújtom, uram.


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean, mi ez a csikorgás a fürdőszobában?
- A mosópor fékezett habzású, uram!


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean, hozza ide a távcsövemet!
- Jó, de minek uram?
- Mert egy távoli rokonom temetésére megyek.


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean! Miért lett hirtelen ilyen sötét? Hiszen dél van!
- Biztos elborult az agya uram.


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean, mondja meg a házmesternek, hogy hívjon fel!
- De neki nincs is telefonja, uram.
- Jól van, akkor majd felhívom én.


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Uram, megitta a fürdő után a narancslét?
- Nem Jean, a fürdő után már nem fért belém.


----------



## notsoga (2013 Január 30)

- Jean, hozzon egy pohár vizet!
- Igen uram!
- Jean, hozzon még egy pohár vizet!
- Igen uram!
- Jean, hozzon még egy pohár vizet!
- Igen uram! De megkérdezhetem: ennyire szomjas?
- Nem, de még mindig ég a könyvtár!


----------



## szijartoe (2013 Január 30)

*"Soha ne félj kimondani azt, amiről egész lelkeddel tudod, hogy igaz."
/Márai Sándor/
**
*


----------



## szijartoe (2013 Január 30)

*"A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani. Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak. Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el. Ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok, hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen." /Stephen King/*


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Ez az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

A mosoly egy görbe vonal, amely egyenesbe hozhat mindent.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Nehéz dolog, hogy ne szeress, de nehéz az is, hogyha szeretsz. A legnehezebb, ha hiába szeretsz.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Amikor a boldogság egyik ajtaja bezárul, egy másik kinyílik. De gyakran oly sokáig tekintünk vissza a zárt ajtóra, hogy nem vesszük észre, amelyik megnyílt előttünk.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

A szerelem olyan, mint egy kád forró víz – nyakig elmerülsz benne, aztán szép lassan kihűl.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Nem azért szeretlek, aki te vagy, hanem azért, aki én vagyok melletted.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosak meg tele vannak kételyekkel.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Ha az út, amelyen jársz, állandóan fájdalmat okoz neked, akkor az nem a te utad.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Nem mondom, hogy nem tudok nélküled élni, mert tudok, csakhogy nem akarok.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Épp amikor kezdtem megszokni a tegnapot, hát nem eljött a mai nap?!


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

A nő barátait elfelejti, szerelmeit soha. A férfi szerelmeit elfelejti, barátait soha.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Ha már nyakig szarban vagy, adj hálát Istennek: "Köszönöm, Uram, hogy legalább nem hullámzik!"


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Ha nem lenne sötét, sose látnánk a csillagokat.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Az élet egy szar játék. De a grafikája nagyon ott van!


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Lehet-e barátság férfi és nő között, és ha igen, miért nem?


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

A halál nem lehet olyan rossz dolog. Még senki nem jött vissza panaszkodni.


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Még mindig nem tudok letölteni...


----------



## divisi (2013 Január 30)




----------



## divisi (2013 Január 30)

:-?


----------



## divisi (2013 Január 30)




----------



## divisi (2013 Január 30)

\\m/


----------



## Mimmo (2013 Január 31)

Már régóta nézegetem ezt az oldalt. Most lettem elég "bátor"......


----------



## Szigeti Nikol (2013 Február 1)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget.


----------



## vilma01 (2013 Február 1)




----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

1


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

2


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

3


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

4


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

5


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

6


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

7


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

8


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

9


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

10


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

11


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

12


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

13


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

14


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

15


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

16


----------



## Sievera (2013 Február 2)

12


----------



## Sievera (2013 Február 2)

123456789


----------



## ildyke (2013 Február 2)

:d


----------



## juci97 (2013 Február 2)

11


----------



## juci97 (2013 Február 2)

12


----------



## juci97 (2013 Február 2)

13


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)




----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)




----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Én is beállok a sorba...


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Talicskatoló - Egynyomvonalú kézi erőgép-kezelőtechnikus.


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Takarítónő - Higiéniai menedzser-asszisztens.


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Ablakmosó - Síküveg restaurátor.


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Gondnok - Háztömb menedzser.


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Sofőr - Kormánykerék-igazgató logisztikaiszupporter.


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Árokásó - Okleveles nyeleslapát-technikus.


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Disznópásztor - Élelmiszeripari alapanyagelőkészítő koordinátor.


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Pénzbehajtó - Kihelyezett tőke visszaáramoltatásiszociális ügyintéző.


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Rakodómunkás - Anyagmozgatási szakreferens.


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Tolvaj - Tulajdonáthelyező és biztonságtechnikai szakember.


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Bérgyilkos - Humánerőforrás létszámleépítésiügyintéző.


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Raktáros - Termékpozíció optimalizálásért felelőslogisztikai menedzser.


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

Utcaseprő - Köztisztasági, tárca nélküliasszisztens.


----------



## kehsaab (2013 Február 2)

WC-s néni - Anyagcsere menedzser.


----------



## maria236 (2013 Február 2)

oooooké!


----------



## maria236 (2013 Február 2)

Akkor számoljak?


----------



## maria236 (2013 Február 2)

Nem is értem.


----------



## maria236 (2013 Február 2)

Most mi is van?


----------



## maria236 (2013 Február 2)

Ezt mos nem értem.....kiss


----------



## maria236 (2013 Február 2)

Ezt nem is értem ....kiss


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

Köszönöm a hozzászólás szaporító lehetőséget!


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

hozzá is kezdek...


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

akkor a harmadik...


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

4


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

és még 20 másodpercet is várni kell!


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

haladunk...


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

akkor a 7.


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)




----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

megy ez


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

fele már meg is vagyon.


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

:9:


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

gyerünk, gyerünk


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

gyí, gyí, gyí


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

hajrá


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

15


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

3/4-e magvan


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

:656:


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

18


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

:4:


----------



## korbpeter (2013 Február 2)

igen, igen, igen

20!


----------



## léleksegítő (2013 Február 2)

Köszönöm


----------



## léleksegítő (2013 Február 2)

Köszönöm


----------



## léleksegítő (2013 Február 2)

3


----------



## léleksegítő (2013 Február 2)

Köszönöm


----------



## léleksegítő (2013 Február 2)

Köszönöm


----------



## léleksegítő (2013 Február 2)

6


----------



## léleksegítő (2013 Február 2)

Köszönöm


----------



## léleksegítő (2013 Február 2)

Köszönöm


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 3)

1


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 3)

2


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 3)

4


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 3)

5...


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 3)

6...


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 3)

- Miért vigyorog a kerti törpe?- ???- Mert csiklandja a heréjét egy fűszál....


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 3)

- Miért nem szeretik a férfiak a szűk alsónadrágot?- Mert gátolja az agyuk vérellátását....


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 3)

3


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 3)

4


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 3)

5


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 3)

:d


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

ez (most már  ) a második hozzászólásom


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

érdekes tartalmakat láttam a fórumon, ezért regisztráltam


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

még próbálom felfedezni a fórumot


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

először olvasgatok, aztán remélhetőleg lesz néhány értelmes hozzászólásom is


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

olyan, amit mások is értelmesnek találnak, esetleg segítség is lehet másoknak...


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

ez a hetedik...


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

nyolcadik...


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

:razz:


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

Köszi


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

a tanácsot


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

Szia!


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

Látom, nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

2009


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

a regisztrációm


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

2009-ben regisztráltál?


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

dátuma


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

de akkor


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

nem vagy bőbeszédű,


----------



## Mil-la (2013 Február 4)

12345


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

ha még nincs meg a 20


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

Hello


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

Mil-la írta:


> 12345


gyakorlod a számolást?


----------



## zsu8103 (2013 Február 4)

köszönjük!


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

Igen. 2009-ben azért regisztráltam, hogy letöltsek vmit. De sajna nem jött össze. Most 2013-ban újra visszatértem ide, s látom 20 hozzászólás kell ahhoz, hogy megtekintsek néhány fórumos hozzászólást.


----------



## zsu8103 (2013 Február 4)




----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

én mára befejezem nektek további kellemes hozzászólás-gyűjtögetést kívánok


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

Így már jó?


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

remélem, még összefutunk a fórumon


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

jó éjt!


----------



## zsu8103 (2013 Február 4)

gyűjtögetünk


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

Rendben?


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## zsu8103 (2013 Február 4)

jó éjt!


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

Oké.


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

jecsi írta:


> Rendben?


Ha tőlem kérdezed, igen rendben  Eddig is az volt, csak kérdeztem


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

Köszi csrob1.


----------



## zsu8103 (2013 Február 4)

1234567890


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 4)

jecsi írta:


> Köszi csrob1.


Nincs mit. Mégegyszer jó éjt!


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

csrob1: már csak 1 kölll néked


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

Grat


----------



## zsu8103 (2013 Február 4)

haladunk


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

Egyedül maradtam


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

Egyedül maradtam :sad:


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

zsu: Hajrá!


----------



## jecsi (2013 Február 4)

Köszönöm még 1x a tanácsot a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez.


----------



## zsu8103 (2013 Február 4)

én maradtam egyedül


----------



## zsu8103 (2013 Február 4)

még 13


----------



## zsu8103 (2013 Február 4)

12


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 4)

hét


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 4)

nyolc


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 4)

kilenc


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 5)

félidő


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 5)

11


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 5)

tizenkettő


----------



## juci17 (2013 Február 5)

Sziasztok! Mi a tanács a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez? És hol lehet megnézni hogy mennyi van meg?


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

a


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

b


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

2


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

3


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

5


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

6


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

7


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

9


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

8


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

10


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

11


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

12


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

13


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

14


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

15


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

16


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

17


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

18


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

19


----------



## Lisi12 (2013 Február 5)

20


----------



## nditke (2013 Február 5)

Adtam szádba új szavakat, bíztattalak, aztán titokban,
mint ki fióka madarat röptet, zárt markom szétnyitottam; mondtam:
Szállj! Próbáld! Erős vagy már! Elkaplak, hogyha elfáradtál! / Jobbágy Károly


----------



## nditke (2013 Február 5)

"Gondolom, gyújtok egy kicsike lángot, 
S ha mindannyian élesztgetitek, 
Istápoljátok, 
Meglehet akkora tűz keletkezik belőle, 
Hogy az egész világot beragyogja a fénye!"
(Dürer)


----------



## nditke (2013 Február 5)

Számláltad e már az erdők levelét,
Vagy tán szálanként a rétek zöld füvét.
Hány a csillag fenn az égen, 
Ha az éj leszáll
 Hány pacsirta hangtól zengő
 Reggel a határ 
Hány vizcsepptől zúg a patakcsobogás
Hány dús lombot ráz 
 A szellősusogás. 
Nem számláltam drága anyám
 Egyet tudok én, 
Nem adnálak semmiért sem a föld kerekén.


----------



## nditke (2013 Február 5)

59


----------



## nditke (2013 Február 5)

R *Föld, víz levegő*​​​A pedagógus rámutat egy gyerekre, és azt mondja „föld”, ekkor a gyermeknek egy szárazföldön élő állatot kell megneveznie, a következő gyermek, ha azt a szót kapja „víz” egy vízben élő állatot, ha azt a szót „levegő” egy olyan állatot kell megneveznie, ami repül. A játék pl. közlekedési eszközökkel is játszható

Fejleszti: gondolkodást, 
memóriát, 
figyelmet


----------



## Christin80 (2013 Február 5)

Köszönöm a tippet.


----------



## h.orsika87 (2013 Február 5)

1


----------



## h.orsika87 (2013 Február 5)

szeretem ezt az idézetet


----------



## h.orsika87 (2013 Február 5)

14


----------



## Janzsan (2013 Február 5)

sziasztok! regisztráltam, most hozzászólok


----------



## Janzsan (2013 Február 5)

köszi


----------



## Janzsan (2013 Február 5)

sziasztok! én szoktam kenyeret sütni, de csak most regisztráltam, úgyhogy lehet, már senkit nem érdekel


----------



## Janzsan (2013 Február 5)

sziasztok!


----------



## Janzsan (2013 Február 5)

sziasztok!


----------



## Janzsan (2013 Február 5)

helló!


----------



## Janzsan (2013 Február 5)

hi


----------



## Janzsan (2013 Február 5)

sziasztok!


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 6)

13


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 6)

14


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 6)

tizenöt


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 6)

16


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 6)

17


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Köszönjük a segítőkészséget


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Igen, pont valaki kérdezett tőlem olyasmit, ami miatt elgondolkodtam ezen. Most könnyű azt mondanom, hogy hiszek Benne, de akkor, ott hittem volna?


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Nagyon sok hasznos dolog van az oldalon. Köszönet mindenkinek érte!


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Nem csupán egy csepp vagy az óceánban,
Te magad vagy az óceán teljessége egy cseppben. (Rumi)


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Mostanában külföldi ösztöndíjakat nézegetünk... és hogy hol mennyiből lehet megélni... Kanadában kb. milyen bevételből lehet kényelmesen, anyagi biztonságban éldegélni? Mekkora kiadás egy 5 tagú családnak lakás, biztosítás, gyerekeknek ovi, suli, havi fix kiadások, kaja stb.?
Előre is köszönet minden válaszért!


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Tudnál-e virágot nem letépni,
Színét és illatát megérezni,
Szirmait boldogan megcsókolni,
Beteg állatot megsimogatni?

Mondj IGEN-t, s akkor talán, a boldogság egyszer majd Rád talál,
Életed gyönyör lesz, s csodás újjászületés a halál!
(Szabó Irén)


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Tudnál-e dalt hallani viharban,
Melegedni szivárványsugárban,
Meghallani csendben a szív szavát,
Átélni a teremtést, mint egyetlen csodát?

(Szabó Irén)


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Tudnál-e hallgatni, ha nem kérdeznek,
Nem sírni akkor, ha elfelednek,
Köszönni, ha nem köszönnek,
Tanulni abból ha megköveznek?

(Szabó Irén)


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Tudnál-e táncolni a gyönyörtől,
Könnyezve sírni az örömtől,
S kitárni felém a szívedet,
Hogy megsimogathassam a lelkedet?

(Szabó Irén)


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Tudnál-e koldusnak kenyeret adni,
Alamizsnát ha kell, elfogadni,
Tárgyat, s pénzt eszköznek tekinteni,
S a Földet ajkaddal érinteni?

(Szabó Irén)


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Tudnál e sötétben fényt keresni,
Szavak és tárgyak nélkül szeretni,
Legyőzni izzó tűz parazsát,
Szeretni engem, Istent, s bárki mást?

(Szabó Irén)


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

_Ügyelek gondolataimra, mert irányítják szavaim.
Ügyelek szavaimra, mert azok szabják meg tetteim.
Ügyelek tetteimre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaim.
Ügyelek szokásaimra, mert azok szabják meg jellemem.
Ügyelek jellememre, mert azok szabják meg sorsomat._


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

_Pozitív megerősítések:

Örömmel fogadom életem minden percét.
Szeretettel és megértéssel közeledem mások felé._
_Vidám, boldog és szabad vagyok._
_Bárhová megyek, szeretettel fogadnak az emberek.
Emberi kapcsolataimat a szeretet, a tisztelet és a megértés irányítja.
Minden kapcsolatom harmonikus._


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Pozitív megerősítések:

_Békesség van a szívemben és a lelkemben.
A szeretet jegyében élek és cselekszem.
Minden perc szépségét felismerem._
_Bátran és őszintén szembenézek életem minden eseményével._


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Pozitív megerősítések:

_Öröm számomra szeretetet adni és kapni.
Életemet boldoggá és sikeressé tudom tenni._
_Bőségben, egészségben és szeretetben élek._
_Életemnek értelme van.
Egészséges vagyok, és az is maradok.
Napról napra, minden szempontból egyre jobban és jobban vagyok._


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Pozitív megerősítések:

_Szabadon önmagam lehetek, és másoknak is megengedem, hogy szabadon önmaguk legyenek.
Az élet várt és váratlan módokon gazdagít.
Életem minden percét értékelem.
Tisztelettel fordulok a körülöttem élőkhöz.
Örömmel fogadom életem minden új napját._


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Pozitív megerősítések:

_Képes vagyok a feltétel nélküli szeretetre._
_Képességeimmel az emberiség javát szolgálom.
Szeretetet, megértést és békességet teremtek magam körül._

_Gondolataimmal, szavaimmal és tetteimmel az emberiség fejlődését szolgálom._
_Napról napra egyre boldogabbá, egyre teljesebbé válik életem.
Tudatalattim végtelen intelligenciája felfedi előttem a válaszokat, irányt mutat a tanulásban._


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Teljes értékű
*Energia-reggeli*

*Hozzávalók: *
4 evőkanál gabonaszem (pl.: zabpehely, kukoricapehely, búza) vagy müzli
2 teáskanál cukor 
1 alma
2 evőkanál dióbél
8 szem eper vagy narancs

*Elkészítés:* 
A gabonákat finomra daráljuk és 4 evőkanál vízzel elkeverjük, majd lefedve egész éjjel állni hagyjuk a hűtőben. A pépet másnap reggel elkeverjük a joghurttal és a cukorral. Az almát héjastul lereszeljük és belekeverjük, majd hozzáadjuk a pirított diót és a megmosott, összevágott eperrel díszítjük.

Jó étvágyat


----------



## flk23 (2013 Február 6)

Hali :razz:!


----------



## Zazen (2013 Február 6)

Kalciumban gazdag
*Gyümölcsös túrós*

*Hozzávalók:*
1 érett banán
2 evőkanál citromlé
25 dkg sovány túró
15 dkg joghurt
2 dkg kókuszreszelék
+ ízlés szerint gyümölcsök gyümölcsök (alma, körte, narancs, eper stb.)

*Elkészítés:*
A meghámozott banánt szétnyomkodjuk és összekeverjük a citromlével. Az így összenyomott banánt, a túrót és a joghurtot simára pürésítjük, majd 2 órára hűtőbe tesszük. Tálalás előtt a megmosott gyümölcsöket feldaraboljuk és a túróhoz keverjük. A túrót a kókuszreszelékkel meghintve tálaljuk. 
Tipp: A kókuszreszeléket helyettesíthetjük mogyoró- vagy csokoládéreszelékkel...

Jó étvágyat!


----------



## andikam (2013 Február 6)

5


----------



## FEszti89 (2013 Február 6)

köszönjük!


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 6)

"Humanity is overrated" - House M.D.


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 6)

Lehetnék én is Kamikaze


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 6)

Papírnadrág


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 6)

Sörnyitó


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 6)

én vagyok


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 6)

Ez már 8


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 6)

Hejőszalonta


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 6)

Milyen érdekes.


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 6)

Ez már már olyan mint valamilyen absztrakt műalkotás.


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 6)

Milyen kedves, hogy létrehozták ezt a topikot.


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 6)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

mégegyszer


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

3


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

4


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

5


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

6.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

7.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

8.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

9.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

10.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

11.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

12.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

13.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

14.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

15.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

16.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

17.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

18.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

19.


----------



## aranyalma2013 (2013 Február 6)

20.


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 6)

9


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 6)

10


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 6)

11


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 6)

12


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 6)

13


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 6)

14


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 6)

15


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 6)

16


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 6)

17


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 6)

18


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 6)

19


----------



## szalisz (2013 Február 6)

20


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

1


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 6)

18


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 6)

19


----------



## blasaa (2013 Február 6)

20 :d


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

1


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

2


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

3


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

4


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

5


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

6


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

7


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

8


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

9


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

10


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

11


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

12


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

13


----------



## lehoczkiancsi (2013 Február 7)

14


----------



## PÁLFI MARCSI (2013 Február 7)

1


----------



## PÁLFI MARCSI (2013 Február 7)

12


----------



## PÁLFI MARCSI (2013 Február 7)

4


----------



## PÁLFI MARCSI (2013 Február 7)

*​4*


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-1


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 7)

1


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 7)

kettő


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 7)

3


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

b-2


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-3


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-4


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-5


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-6


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-7


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-8


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-9


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-10


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-11


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-12


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-13


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-14


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-15


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-16


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-17


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-18


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-19


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-20


----------



## peterpapa (2013 Február 7)

B-21


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z1


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z2


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z3


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z4


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z5


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z6


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z7


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z8


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z9


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z10


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z11


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z12


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z13


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z14


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z15


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z16


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z17


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z18


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z19


----------



## piroscsóka (2013 Február 7)

z20


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

1


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

2


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

3


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

4


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

5


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

6


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

7


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

8


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

9


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

10


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

11


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

12


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

13


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

14


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

15


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

16


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

17


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

18


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

19


----------



## Pálfi.Marcsi (2013 Február 7)

20


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 7)

négy


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

Köszönöm, ez jó ötlet! Ide lehet írni?


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

11


----------



## kameleondora (2013 Február 8)

1...


----------



## kameleondora (2013 Február 8)

Sőt, már 6


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 8)

Tizenhuszongiliszta


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 8)

Pandacsöki Boborján


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 8)

pamparampam


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 8)

szergej


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 8)

hekk


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 8)

Már csak 5 kell
Szerintem ez hamar meglesz
Vagy nem


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 8)

*4*321


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 8)

4*3*21


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 8)

43*2*1


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 8)

432*1*


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 8)

xxx


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 8)

No még egyet


----------



## Warper (2013 Február 8)

Rockandroll


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 8)

5


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 8)

hat


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 8)

7


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 8)

nyolc


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 8)

9


----------



## flk23 (2013 Február 8)

10


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 8)

tíz


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 8)

11


----------



## Media99 (2013 Február 8)

12


----------



## Media99 (2013 Február 8)

13


----------



## Media99 (2013 Február 8)

14


----------



## Media99 (2013 Február 8)

15


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 8)

tizenkettő


----------



## Rebcsy (2013 Február 8)

oké, szóval azt írok amit akarok, hogy minél előbb összegyűlhessen a 20. köszi szépen ^^


----------



## Rebcsy (2013 Február 8)

a


----------



## Rebcsy (2013 Február 8)

b


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Bárcsak lenne egy jó súgó, mint a színházban, aki a pinceablakból súgná a csattanós választ, hogy a félénkeké legyen az utolsó szó.
Amelie csodálatos élete


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Kutathatod a világűr legtávolabbi zugát is, de nem lelsz ennél gyönyörűbbet. És igen jól tudom, hogy a szerelem feltétlen, de azt is tudom, hogy lehet kiszámíthatatlan, váratlan, irányíthatatlan is és elviselhetetlen, és könnyen összekeverhető a gyűlölettel. Azt akarom ezzel mondani (...), hogy azt hiszem, szeretlek. Olyan, mintha a szívem nem férne meg a mellkasomban, mintha már nem is az én részem lenne, hanem már a tiéd, és hogyha szeretnéd, én nem kérnék cserébe semmit, nem kell ajándék vagy bizonyíték az érzéseidre, csak az, hogy tudjam, hogy szeretsz. A szíved kell az én szívemért.
Csillagpor


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Valahogy így gondolkozom én is a szerelemről, teljesen irracionális, őrült, abszurd dolognak tartom, de elmondhatatlanul vágyom utána.
Annie Hall


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Ne keress gonoszságot szomszédaid között, amíg azt meg nem tetted a saját házadban.
Csillagapu


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Ha az erdő túlburjánzik, a tisztítótűz elkerülhetetlen.
Batman


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Amikor ráébredsz, hogy valakit félreismertél, azon töprengsz: korábban hogy nem láttad?
Skins


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Amitől a legjobban félünk, az már megtörtént velünk.
Sötétkamra


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Ha mindenki az eszére hallgatna, a világ nagyon sötét hely lenne.
Ádám almái


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Nem is tudtam, hogy ilyen jó érzés imádni a hazámat. Olyan, mint Istent imádni, vagy egy anyóst: igazából nem érzed, hogy viszontszeretne, de mivel mindkettőnek mindig ezer dolga van, elfogadod.
Family Guy


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

- Az ellentétek vonzzák egymást.
- Az a mágnes. Mi emberek vagyunk.
Skins


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Az álmainkért megéri harcolnunk. Miért dolgoznánk egész életünkben mások álmaiért?
Ed Wood


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Az otthona is egy doboz. A kocsija egy kerekeken guruló doboz. Munkába hajt vele, hazahajt vele. Az otthonában ülve is egy dobozt bámul. Addig rombolja lelkét, míg a doboz, ami a teste, végleg elfonnyad. Pusztán meghal. Amikor is belehelyezik egy utolsó dobozba, ahol lassan bomlani kezd.
A doboz


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Egy ember annyiszor mondja el a történeteit, hogy eggyé válik velük. Azok túlélik őt, s így ő maga is halhatatlan lesz.
Nagy Hal


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Tudod mi a te bajod, kedves névtelen barátnőm? Az, hogy buta vagy. És nincs bátorságod. Nem mersz szembenézni a tényekkel, és saját magaddal sem. Félsz az érzéseidtől. Pedig azok, akik szeretik egymást, összetartoznak, és csak együtt lehetnek igazán boldogok. Szabad szelleműnek vallod magad, és félted a szabadságodat. Rettegsz attól, hogy valaki kalickába zár. Hiába, máris falakat vontál magad köré. És hiába menekülsz Brazíliába, Texasba vagy bárhova, ezek a falak ott is körülfognak. Mert akárhová mégy, mindig is magányos maradsz.
Álom luxuskivitelben


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Ha a szerencse rámosolyog valami olyan randa dologra, mint a bosszú, az nem csak arra bizonyíték, hogy Isten létezik, hanem arra is, hogy egyenesen az ő akaratát teljesítjük.
Kill Bill


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Azért bocsátottam meg neked, mert nem vagy tökéletes. Tökéletlen vagy, akárcsak én. Minden ember tökéletlen, a házam előtt lévő ember is, aki szemetel. Amikor fiatal voltam, szívesen lettem volna valaki más. Dr. Bernard Hazelhof azt mondja, hogy ha egy lakatlan szigeten lennék, akkor hozzá kellene szoknom saját társaságomhoz - saját magamhoz, és a kókuszokhoz. Azt mondta, hogy el kellene fogadnom magam, az összes hibámmal együtt, és hogy nem mi választjuk a hibáinkat. Ezek a részeink, és együtt kell élnünk velük. Viszont a barátainkat megválaszthatjuk, és én örülök, hogy téged választottalak. Dr. Bernard Hazelhof azt is mondta, hogy az életünk olyan, mint egy nagyon hosszú járda. Néhány jól kikövezett. Másoké, mint az enyém, repedésekkel, banánhéjakkal és cigarettacsikkekkel teli. A te járdád is olyan, mint az enyém, csak valószínű nincs annyi repedés rajta. Remélhetőleg a járdáink egy nap összefutnak, és megoszthatunk egymással egy sűrített tejet. Te vagy a legjobb barátom. Te vagy az egyetlen barátom.
Mary és Max


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Emlékszik a kifestőkre kiskorából? Én utáltam. Ha le akarok rajzolni egy házat, akkor nekem ne más mondja meg, hogy milyen legyen, érti?
Skins


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

A gonosz sok álarcot hord. És egy sem olyan veszélyes, mint az erény álarca.
Az Álmosvölgy legendája


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Amit nem tudsz megoldani, azt ki kell bírni.
Túl a barátságon


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Emlékszem, hogy egyik reggel hajnalban keltem, úgy éreztem, minden csupa lehetőség. Azt gondoltam, hát innen kezdődik a boldogság! Ez a kezdete! És persze mindig egyre több jön! Nem jöttem rá, hogy nem a kezdet volt. Maga volt a boldogság. Az volt A Pillanat. Épp akkor.
Az órák


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Figyelj! Végül is mit veszíthetsz? A semmiből jöttél, a semmibe mész. Mit veszítettél? Semmit.
Brian élete


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Ami egyszer megtörtént, azt nem felejted el, még akkor sem, ha most nem emlékszel rá.
Chihiro Szellemországban


----------



## ákos6 (2013 Február 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## dobremama (2013 Február 9)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jó ez a fórum!!


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-3


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-4


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-5


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-6


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-7


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-8


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-9


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-10


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-11


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-12


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-13


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-14


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-15


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-16


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-17


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-18


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-19


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

h-20


----------



## bmatek (2013 Február 9)

asd


----------



## hupanna (2013 Február 9)

Köszönöm.Remélem sikerülni fog.


----------



## acsorama (2013 Február 9)

Bocs, de csak a 20 hozzászólás végett írok


----------



## acsorama (2013 Február 9)

szerintem is ...


----------



## acsorama (2013 Február 9)

16


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

1


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

2


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

3


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

4


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

5


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

6


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

7


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

8


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

9


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

10


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

11


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

12


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

13


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

14


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

15


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

16


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

17


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

18


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)

19


----------



## ps65 (2013 Február 10)




----------



## hupanna (2013 Február 10)

még ma meglesz!


----------



## hosszutortenet (2013 Február 10)




----------



## hosszutortenet (2013 Február 10)

18


----------



## hosszutortenet (2013 Február 10)

19


----------



## hosszutortenet (2013 Február 10)

20


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

2


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

4


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

5


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

6


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

7


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

8


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

9


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

10


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

11


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

12


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

13


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

14


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

14 :d


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

15


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

16


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

17


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

18


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

19


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

és 20


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

n


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

a


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

g


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

y


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

o


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

n


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

köszönöm,


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

h


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

o


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

g


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

r


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

e


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

g


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

i


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

s


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

z


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

t


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

r


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

á


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

_lhattam hozzátok.._


----------



## Gelaci (2013 Február 11)

Már megint hétfő!


----------



## Gelaci (2013 Február 11)

Holnap kedd lesz.


----------



## Gelaci (2013 Február 11)

Ma a Bertoldok ünneplik a névnapjukat!


----------



## Gelaci (2013 Február 11)

5


----------



## Gelaci (2013 Február 11)

4


----------



## Gelaci (2013 Február 11)

Ez lesz a tizennyolcadik!


----------



## Gelaci (2013 Február 11)

Az utolsó előtti!


----------



## Gelaci (2013 Február 11)

Meg van a huszadik! Köszönöm, hogy itt lehettem!


----------



## Gelaci (2013 Február 11)

Na még egy ráadásként!


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Igazán nagyszerű ötlet volt ez a topic! Köszi


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Néhol beleolvasgattam... Igazán kreatívak egyesek


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Még 17 hozzászólás...


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

16


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

15


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

14


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Még 13 értelmesnek tűnő mondat!


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Azt azonban ünnepélyesen megígérem, hogy értelmes megnyilvánulásaim is lesznek, amennyiben meglesz a 20 üzenetem!


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Mire nem képes az emberfia, hogy egy kis olvasnivalóhoz jusson...


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Mondjuk szükségszerű az "új" könyveket már ilyen formátumban beszerezni, mivel a gyerek cuccai miatt nincs hely több könyvespolcnak...


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Meg a havi költségvetésbe sem tudnék annyi papírlapú könyvet beleszorítani, amennyit szeretnék...


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Nekem 8... már csak vissza!


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Hét


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Dobok egy hatost...


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Aztán egy ötöst...


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Néhányan akik majd olvassák, azok meg egy hátast!


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Ez 17. üzenet


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

Amelyet a 18. hozzászólás követ...


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

És végül az utolsó előtti...


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

20


----------



## nemethpeet (2013 Február 11)

És a ráadásban szeretnék még egyszer köszönetet mondani a topik létrehozójának! Köszönöm zsuzsanna03  Legyen kellemes a mai napod!


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Jó ötlet volt ez a téma, már csak 19-et kell hozzászólnom.


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Petőfi Sándor: Orbán


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Komor, mogorva férfiú 
Volt Orbán,


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Bár oly vidám hajnal pirult 
Az orrán.


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

De hisz mogorva ép azért 
Volt Orbán,


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Mert oly vidám hajnal pirult 
Az orrán.


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Oka egyébiránt maga 
Volt Orbán,


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Hogy oly vidám hajnal pirult 
Az orrán.


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Temérdek borfélét ivott 
Meg Orbán,


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Vidám hajnal azért pirult 
Az orrán.


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

és egyben is:

Petőfi Sándor: Orbán


Komor, mogorva férfiú 
Volt Orbán, 
Bár oly vidám hajnal pirult 
Az orrán. 
De hisz mogorva ép azért 
Volt Orbán, 
Mert oly vidám hajnal pirult 
Az orrán. 

Oka egyébiránt maga 
Volt Orbán, 
Hogy oly vidám hajnal pirult 
Az orrán. 
Temérdek borfélét ivott 
Meg Orbán, 
Vidám hajnal azért pirult 
Az orrán.


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Petőfi Sándor: KI VAGYOK ÉN? NEM MONDOM MEG...


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Ki vagyok én? nem mondom meg; 
Ha megmondom: rám ismernek.


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Pedig ha rám ismernének? 
Legalább is felkötnének.


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Nincs a fokos a kezemben, 
Hogyha kéne verekednem;


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Nyerges lovam messze legel, 
Nem t’ok futni, ha futni kell.


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Hogy is tudnék futni mostan? 
Mikor a fejem televan;


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Nem csak fejem, de szívem is - 
A bor meg a leány hamis.


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Ha elhagyom galambomat, 
Kialuszom mámoromat,


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

S rajtam ütnek a hadnagyok: 
Majd megmondom, hogy ki vagyok!


----------



## silviusz (2013 Február 11)

Ez a huszadik !!!!


----------



## Dusenka (2013 Február 11)

Köszönjük.


----------



## Dusenka (2013 Február 11)

“Ha valamit nem szeretsz, változtass rajta! Ha változtatni nem tudsz, változtass azon, ahogy gondolkodsz róla! Csak ne panaszkodj!” (Maya Angelou)


----------



## Dusenka (2013 Február 11)

Az életben az a legnehezebb, hogy egy életen át komolyan vegyük ugyanazt a dolgot: szeretet kell hozzá, türelem és alázat. Hioszi Tatiosz


----------



## Dusenka (2013 Február 11)

Néha szavak nélkül kell megbocsátani. Érteni a szavakban ki nem fejezett bánat és a jóvátételre igyekvő szándék apró jeleit, s jelekkel felelni a jelekre. Felejteni ott, ahol feledésre van szükség, megróni máskor azt, akinek szüksége van a megrovásra. Az igazi megbocsátás, mint a szeretet általában, intelligens és leleményes. És alázatos is, legfőképpen talán alázatos. Jelenits István


----------



## Dusenka (2013 Február 11)

A dolgos test s az alkotó szellem,
mondd, hogy törhetne egymás ellen?
Az elme, ha megért, megbékül,
de nem nyughatik a szív nélkül.
S az indulat muló görcsökbe vész,
ha föl nem oldja eleve az ész. /József Attila/


----------



## Dusenka (2013 Február 11)

Emberfeletti próba, míg embertelen 
kínokból az emberi öröm megterem. 
Váci Mihály


----------



## Dusenka (2013 Február 11)

Mennyire ismerjük a jövőnket? S főleg, hogy mennyire formáljuk mi magunk, s mennyire alakítják a külső körülmények életünk eseményeit. Mi az, amit hoztunk magunkkal, s mi az, amit varázshatalmunkkal mi magunk idézünk meg? Meddig van eltervelve a sorsunk? És mennyire ronthatjuk el az életünket? Müller Péter


----------



## Dusenka (2013 Február 11)

Szívesen rejtőzünk kitalált szavak mögé, amikor a valódi szavak bántanak bennünket. Stephen King


----------



## Dusenka (2013 Február 11)

Mi a barátság egyáltalán, ha nem az, hogy osztozunk egymás őrültségeiben? Marc Lévy


----------



## Dusenka (2013 Február 11)

Ha valakinek olyan barátja van, mint én, minek neki ellenség? Jennifer Rardin


----------



## Dusenka (2013 Február 11)

-Micimackó! Mi van, ha egyszer elkövetkezik egy olyan nap, amikor el kell válnunk?
- Ha együtt válhatunk el, akkor semmi kifogásom ellene. 

Milne


----------



## poptya (2013 Február 11)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 11)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 11)

egy


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 11)

kettő


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 11)

három


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 11)

négy


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 11)

öt


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 11)

hat


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 11)

hét


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 11)

nyolc


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 11)

kilenc


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 11)

tíz


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 12)

tizenegy


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 12)

tizenkettő


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 12)

tizenhárom


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 12)

tizennégy


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 12)

tizenöt


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 12)

tizenhat


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 12)

tizenhét


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 12)

tizennyolc


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 12)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 12)

egy híján húsz


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 12)

húsz


----------



## Manka78 (2013 Február 12)

köszi !!


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

Jó napot


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

Hogy van?


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

Jó napot,jó napot!


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

Köszönöm kérdését,meg vagyok.


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

És ön?


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

ÓÓÓ remekül megvagyok,éppen számolok!


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

Szabadna tudnom mit is számol kend ?


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

Oly buzgón


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

elszántan


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

rendületlenűl


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

kimérten


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

megadott ütemben


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

páratlan szorgalommal?


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

Jaj, ez a sok kérdése,teljesen össze zavart???


----------



## Hzoltn (2013 Február 12)

...tizennyolc,tizenkilenc,húsz húhúhúhú de ügyes vagyok,bocsánat uram mit is kérdezett?


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

1


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

2


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

3


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

4


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

5


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

6


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

7


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

már nem sok kell !!


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

9...Originalbild kann mit ‘Shift+R’ nachgeladen werden.


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

10 :d


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

11Originalbild kann mit ‘Shift+R’ nachgeladen werden.


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

12 üdv mindenkinek!!


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

13 szép napot mindenkienk !


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

14 Originalbild kann mit ‘Shift+R’ nachgeladen werden.


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

15 Originalbild kann mit ‘Shift+R’ nachgeladen werden.


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

16 Originalbild kann mit ‘Shift+R’ nachgeladen werden.


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

17Originalbild kann mit ‘Shift+R’ nachgeladen werden.


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

18  MÁR TÉNYLEG NEM SOK !! Originalbild kann mit ‘Shift+R’ nachgeladen werden.


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

19 utolsó elötti


----------



## szintis tibi (2013 Február 12)

20 köszönöm'!!!


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

1


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

2


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

3


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

4
.


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

5


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

6


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

7


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

8


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

9


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

10


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

11


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

12


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

13


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

14


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

15


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

16


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

17


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

18.


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

19


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

a


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

b


----------



## spsp (2013 Február 12)

c


----------



## Christin80 (2013 Február 12)

Hideg van. Ti is fáztok?


----------



## Christin80 (2013 Február 12)

Brrr


----------



## Christin80 (2013 Február 12)

15


----------



## Christin80 (2013 Február 12)

16


----------



## Christin80 (2013 Február 12)

este van


----------



## Christin80 (2013 Február 12)

20


----------



## Christin80 (2013 Február 12)

Sziaztok


----------



## Babgu (2013 Február 12)

:d


----------



## tibitabi (2013 Február 13)

4


----------



## tibitabi (2013 Február 13)

5 sok


----------



## tibitabi (2013 Február 13)

6 próbálkozás


----------



## tibitabi (2013 Február 13)

után


----------



## tibitabi (2013 Február 13)

már


----------



## tibitabi (2013 Február 13)

jó lenne


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

köszi


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

egy


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

kettő


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

három


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

négy


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

5


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

6


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

hét


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

még öt...


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

4


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

ygsdsfgya


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

három


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

2


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

01


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

kiss


----------



## Kamujoe (2013 Február 13)

Jaj, de nem egyszerű ezt összehozni


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

11


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

22


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

........


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

112221


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

.........


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

.j.j.j.jj.j.j.jj.j


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

j.j.j.j.j.j.j.j.j.j.j


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

ooooooooooo


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

555666555666555666


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

666666666666666666666666


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

56565


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

636363


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

66666666666666666666666666


----------



## Kamujoe (2013 Február 13)

Na


----------



## Kamujoe (2013 Február 13)

azt


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

633333333333333


----------



## Kamujoe (2013 Február 13)

hiszem


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

6398


----------



## Kamujoe (2013 Február 13)

egyetértek


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

5555555555555


----------



## Kamujoe (2013 Február 13)

és én is


----------



## Kamujoe (2013 Február 13)

így érzek


----------



## Kamujoe (2013 Február 13)

közel a cél, végre


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

6666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

68888888888888


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

55555555555


----------



## deneske79 (2013 Február 13)

77777777777777


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Alicia Keys - Girl On Fire


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Moby - Extreme Ways


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Loreen-Euphoria


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Omega-Hajnali óceán


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

B.o.B Ft. Lauriana Mae - Chandelier


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Enya-Adiemus


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Gotye ft. Kimbra - Sombody that I used to know


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Iggy Pop - The Passenger


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Kansas - Dust In the Wind


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Lykke Li __ I Follow Rivers (The Magician Remix)


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Metallica- Hero of the day


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Moby - Lift Me Up


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Morcheeba- Wonder Never Cease


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Nouvelle Vague - Dancing with Myself


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Oh Land - Sun Of A Gun


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

OneRepublic - All The Right Moves


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Quimby - Autó egy szerpentinen


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Roxette - Sleeping In My Car


----------



## yramanna (2013 Február 14)

Scorpions - Humanity


----------



## lustige (2013 Február 14)

szép


----------



## lustige (2013 Február 14)




----------



## lustige (2013 Február 14)




----------



## lustige (2013 Február 14)

text


----------



## lustige (2013 Február 14)

Jó


----------



## lustige (2013 Február 14)

Klassz


----------



## lustige (2013 Február 14)

Tetszik


----------



## lustige (2013 Február 14)




----------



## lustige (2013 Február 14)

ft


----------



## peter.mi (2013 Február 14)

Remek.


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)




----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)




----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)




----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)




----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

:d


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

h


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

m


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

n


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

o


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

k


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

x


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

b


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

c


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

g


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

d


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

t


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

u


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

i


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

p


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

a


----------



## littlebitmaniac (2013 Február 14)

y


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

Köszönöm, és bocsánat az előző pár sziasztokért!


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

Még jó, hogy vannak ilyen segítőkész emberek!


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

b


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

mnb nb


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

ko


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

lp


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

éő


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

t


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

d


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

ú


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

m


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

bn


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

vc


----------



## gyp (2013 Február 14)

És a 20.!!!


----------



## storok (2013 Február 15)

mégegyszer köszi...


----------



## storok (2013 Február 15)

Sajnos én nem látom, hogy megvan-e a 20? Ezt hol tudom nyomon követni?


----------



## storok (2013 Február 15)

carpe diem


----------



## storok (2013 Február 15)

Szép napot, és kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek


----------



## storok (2013 Február 15)

Ez nagyon jó ötlet volt, hogy itt lehet gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.
Köszi


----------



## storok (2013 Február 15)

mégegyszer köszi...


----------



## storok (2013 Február 15)

élj a mának


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

1.


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

5


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

8


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

7


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

6


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

9


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

10


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

11


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

12


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

13


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

14


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

15


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

16


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

17


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

18


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

19


----------



## cqde (2013 Február 15)

megvan 20....!


----------



## flk23 (2013 Február 15)

19


----------



## flk23 (2013 Február 15)

és nekem is megvan a 20!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

Egy: megérett a meggy.


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

Kettő: milyen nagy a kerekerdő.


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

Három: messze van a láthatáron.


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

Négy: vajon merre mégy?


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

Öt: ott van a távolban egy tök.


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

Hat: fogjunk együtt halat.


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

Hét: mindennek a végét.


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

Nyolc: minden olyan jó volt.


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

Kilenc: na, mi lesz?


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

Tíz: Mond csak meg mit írsz.


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

Tizenegy: rajtad kicsim, nevetek.


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

Tizenkettő: nem jött ki a mentő.


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

Tizenhárom: ez a kedvenc számom.


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

5


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

4


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

3


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

2


----------



## Liza Lindale (2013 Február 15)

:d


----------



## Jezebel (2013 Február 15)

"Kevés óra adatik életünkben, mikor a test elégedett, a szem gyönyörködik, a szív könnyű és szinte kongóan üres, és egy pillanat alatt csordultig telik."
Sidonie-Gabriell Colette


----------



## Jezebel (2013 Február 15)

"Az emlékek szeretik megviccelni az embert. Előfordul, hogy a valóságot mutatják, de az is, hogy olyanná válnak, amilyennek mi akarjuk látni őket, és megszépülnek."
Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Jezebel (2013 Február 15)

"Mindegy milyen kulturális háttérrel rendelkezel, milyen a bőrszíned, az anyanyelved, hited vagy vallásod, ha nem mozdít meg benned semmit egy alomnyi bohóckodó kölyökkutya látványa, minden bizonnyal kőből van a szíved."
Cesar Millan


----------



## Jezebel (2013 Február 15)

"Az egyetlen abszolút önzetlen barát, akire az ember szert tehet ebben az önző világban, az egyetlen, aki sosem hagyja el őt, az egyetlen, aki sosem hálátlan és hűtlen hozzá - az a kutyája. Ő az, aki mellette áll jóban-rosszban, egészségben-betegségben. Ott alszik a hideg földön, ahol a barátságtalan szelek fújnak, s ádázul zuhog a hó, csakhogy gazdája oldalán lehessen. Megnyalja a kezet, amiben nincs élelem, amit felajánlhatna. Nyalogatja a sebeket, és enyhíti a fájdalmakat, melyeket a világ kegyetlensége ejt. Úgy őrzi koldus gazdája álmát, mintha király volna. Mikor minden barát eltűnik, ő marad. Ha elmúlik a gazdagság vagy a hírnév szertefoszlik, ő olyan hűséges marad szeretetében, ahogy a nap kitart az útján az égen."
George Graham Vest


----------



## Jezebel (2013 Február 15)

"Bizonyos, hogy minden igazi utazás értelme a hazajutás, s az ember megkezdi a hazatérést abban a pillanatban, amikor útrakel."
Márai Sándor


----------



## Jezebel (2013 Február 15)

"A sport reményt adhat ott, ahol egykoron kétségbeesés uralkodott. Bármely kormánynál hatékonyabb a faji ellentétek leküzdésében. A sport képes megváltoztatni a világot."
Nelson Mandela


----------



## Jezebel (2013 Február 15)

"Vajon a szerelemtől hülyül el az ember, vagy csak a hülyék lesznek szerelmesek?"
Orhan Pamuk


----------



## Jezebel (2013 Február 15)

"Igen kevés mesélnivaló lenne a világon, ha soha senki nem tett volna olyasmit, amit nem lett volna szabad."
Lucy Maud Montgomery


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)




----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

kösz


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Ez nagyon jó


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Ha mar meg lesz így


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Szeretnék majd letölteni


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Szeretem az ebookokat olvasni


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Ha ez igy megy akkor miért van szükség erre?


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Lejjebb lehetne venni a kvótát és akkor is telne a topik


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Ez csak tölti az adatbázist


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Hamarosan a fele meg van


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Na ez rossz helyre ment


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Most várakoznom kell ?


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Na nem mert megint engedett írni


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Hát a felén már túl vagyok


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Most jöhet a második etap


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Már fáradok a sok írástól :2:


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Még kell öt


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Már csak négy :4:


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Még három


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Hihihi közben ő is számol


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Na még egy és mehetek le és feltölteni.  Kész


----------



## tamasir (2013 Február 16)

Hát nem sikerült letölteni. Lehetséges, hogy kell még egy,,,,,


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 16)

Egy - megérett a meggy,


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 16)

kettő - csipkebokor vessző,


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Köszönöm!


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

_“Senki sem képes arra, hogy másokat megmentsen. Mindenkinek önmagát kell megmentenie.”_


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

[h=1] Az önző csak magának élt, de végül átok ült reá. A mélybe kétszer szállt alá, nyom nélkül fedte el a rög, lelkéért senki nem könyörög. [/h]


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Én olyan jelentéktelen vagyok! És jelentéktelen az egész életem. Azért is szeretek olvasni, mert akkor bárminek elképzelhetem magam. Persze nem királykisasszony vagy ilyesmi szeretnék lenni, habár gyermekkoromban biztos az is akartam. Inkább arra vágyom, hogy valahol máshol legyek, valaki más legyek.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Azért nem emlékeztem semmire, mert én, kicsi angyal, a világ minden kincséért sem tudtam volna elviselni, hogy emlékezzem.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

_*“A legszebb dolog számomra az alvás, de ébren is tudok álmodni.”*_


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

_„Ugye tudjátok, honnan származnak a tündérek? Az úgy volt, hogy amikor az első gyerek a Földön elnevette magát, a kacagása ezer darabra tört és szanaszét gurult a Földön. Ezekből lettek aztán a tündérek.”_


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

A jó dolgok ugyanolyan valódiak, mint a rosszak.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Miért van az, hogy a legtöbb dolog, amit más körülmények között önként megtennél, utálatos lesz, ha nincs más választásod?


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Kicsim, légy óvatos, mit kívánsz, mert kívánságod teljesülhet, és nem tudhatod, mi bukkan elő, ha kibontod a csokrot.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Mondhat bárki bármit a vámpírokról, valóban érdekesek. Ez is benne van a munkaköri leírásukban, mint a vérivás, meg az éjszakázás.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Amíg nem ismertelek, azt gondoltam, hogy az a bátor, aki nem fél. Pedig az az igazán bátor, aki retteg, de leküzdi a rettegését és megy előre.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Ha valaki utálni akar, akkor a fejed tetejére is állhatsz, akkor is utálni fog.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

A bátorság nem ment meg a szörnyektől. Csak jobbak lesznek tőle az esélyeid.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Mindenkinek hinnie kell valamiben.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

A városban élve elfelejtjük, milyen fekete az éjszaka, milyen ragyogó a hold, milyen rengeteg a csillag.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Ne kritizálj semmit, hacsak nem tudod jobban megcsinálni.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Aki szelet vet, vihart arat. Vagy tájfunt. Ízlés szerint.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

A lelkiismeret-furdalás olyan, mint az elolthatatlan szülinapi gyertya. Bosszantó


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Szerettem volna törni-zúzni, amíg a világ nem tükrözi a bennem uralkodó káoszt.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Mindannyian fényből és árnyékból szőtt bábok vagyunk. Ha elfogadod a sötétséget, azzal nem oltod ki a fényt.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Ihatatlan kávé nem létezik, csak akaratgyenge ember!


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Az embernek meg kell találnia azt a fajta szeretetet, amiből építkezhet, és nem beérni azzal, ami összezúzza.


----------



## shanelle (2013 Február 16)

Rengetegen nem értik a humorom. Ha egy kicsivel bizonytalanabb vagyok, azt gondoltam volna, hogy nem jók a vicceim.


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosak meg televannak kételyekkel...


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Egyáltalán nincs gravitáció, a föld csak egyszerűen szívat minket....


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Ahhoz képest hogy az élet milyen drága még mindig elég népszerű...


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Ha az okos enged akkor már rég a hülyék uralkodnak.


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

A menyországban jobb a levegő, a pokolban több az ismerős.


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Ha van egy igazi jóbarátod, nincs szükséged tükörre.


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Tudom, megérdemlem az ellenségeimet, de nem hiszem, hogy megérdemlem a barátaimat is


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

A lónak is négy lába van mégse asztal


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Aki másnak vermet ás az nagyon hamar elfárad


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

"Egy jó ügyvéd többet tud lopni az aktatáskájával, mint száz nehézfiú fegyverrel."
Vito Corleone - A Keresztapa


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Két matróz barchobázik:Hajó? Nem. Akkor rum.


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

A természet igazságos: aki vak, az jobban hall aki süket, az jobban lát akinek rövidebb az egyik lába, annak hosszabb a másik.


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

A fiatalok 50%-a optimistán tekint a jövőre. A másik felének nincs pénze drogokra.


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Az áram alatt lévő alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki, mint amelyik nincs áram alatt. Csak más a fogása...


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

....és Isten megteremte a férfit. Aztán támadt egy jobb ötlete!!!


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Az idő pénz. A pénz beszél, a kutya ugat. Amelyik kutya ugat, az nem harap. Ebből következik, hogy az idő nem harap. De akkor minek van neki vasfoga? :``:


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Mindenütt jó, de mindig elzavarnak.


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Szerintem minden ember értelmes, aki egyetért velem. :ugras::ugras::ugras:


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Én valahogy úgy vagyok a pasikkal, mint a zsiráfokkal. Tetszik, tetszik, de otthonra azért nem kéne.


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## bayram (2013 Február 16)

Nem szenvedek elmebetegségben. Minden percét élvezemkiss


----------



## zolika888 (2013 Február 17)

Figyelj Peg! Adok egy tanácsot. Amint kilépsz az ajtón meleg érzés fogja elárasztani a fejed és a vállad. De ne ess pánikba! Ez csak a mi jóbarátunk a Nap.


----------



## eston (2013 Február 18)

Az én életemnek van a legjobb szereposztása, csak még a történetre nem sikerült rájönnöm.


----------



## Solya1 (2013 Február 18)

Három éves kisfiam fényképezni tanul.


----------



## Solya1 (2013 Február 18)

Szeretettel fordulj a világhoz és a világ visszamosolyog rád.


----------



## uname (2013 Február 18)




----------



## Solya1 (2013 Február 18)

ki korán kel aranyat lel


----------



## Solya1 (2013 Február 18)

Ne csak nézz láss is


----------



## Solya1 (2013 Február 18)

Az életem célját régóta keresem.


----------



## uname (2013 Február 18)

Megtaláltad már?


----------



## uname (2013 Február 18)

Csak vicceltem .


----------



## eston (2013 Február 18)

Nem hagyatkozhatsz a látásodra, ha a képzeleted homályos.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Mi többet várhatnánk az élettől, mint egy olyan szerelmet, amely hitet ad, meggyőz arról, hogy nagyobbak vagyunk saját magunknál, egy ideig boldoggá tesz, és érezzük tőle, hogy élünk?


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Egy kapcsolat erejét, gyengéjét nem az mutatja meg, hogy mennyire rángatják, hanem hogy mekkora rángatás nem képes elszakítani.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

A szerelem ott kezdődik, mikor a belső figyelem egyszerre folyamatossá válik, s intenzitásában szinte az elviselhetetlenségig fokozódik.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

A szerelem képes megváltoztatni az ember életét egyik pillanatról a másikra.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Minden szerelem beteljesületlen. Csók, ölelés, szüntelen szeretkezés, házasság sem változtat ezen. Örökké szomjazunk a szomjúságra.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

A szerelemre vigyázni kell. Mindig résen kell lenni! Megpróbáltál már belenézni a szeretett nő szemébe? Ez az élet csodája...


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

A szerelem csak gyengeség. Most valóságnak tűnik, az elején mindig így van, de ez csak illúzió. Elillan. És ott maradsz üres kézzel.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Ne szomorkodj, ha egy nap nem jövök, mert mindig ott leszek veled. (...) Szemünkkel mindketten mást látunk, de szívünkben ugyanaz az érzés.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Ha szeretsz valakit és a barátja szeretnél lenni, előbb-utóbb úgyis rájön, mi az ábra. Állandóan keresni fogod, ha nem vagytok együtt, de nem azért, mert rokonszenvesnek találod vagy mert jól megvagytok együtt, hanem azért, mert szerelmes vagy belé és azt reméled, hogy egyszer csak ő is rájön: hogy te vagy neki az i


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Amikor valakit ennyire szeretünk, a rossz sokkal rosszabbnak, a jó viszont sokkal jobbnak tűnik.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

A gyertyaláng: érzés. Különös érzés. Egy végtelenül kellemes érzés. Az alvó Kedves érzése. Aki itt alszik. Nem, nem melletted, hanem benned. Őt érzed. Halk szuszogását, finom szívverését, angyalian nyugodt arcát, selymes bőrét. Látod Őt a lelkedben, érzed Őt dobogó szívedben, álmait Vele álmodod, érzéseit Vele érzed. Ott lobog benned, ott lobogtok egymásban. Benne vagy, Vele vagy. Benned van, veled van. A megnyugtató, végtelen ölelésben. Itt, a gyertyafényben.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

A bőrödet sok minden melegítheti, de a lelket csak egyvalami. Egy másik lélek. A másik. És ha lelked megtalálja párját, akkor bújik hozzá, reggeltől estig, estétől reggelig. És melegíti. Akkor is, ha bőrödön a hideg szél fut végig. És ennél kellemesebb meleg nem létezik. Az Ő lelke...


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Hidd el, kár a birtoklási vágyat, vagy a magányból való menekülést azonosítani a hetedhét próbás szerelemmel, mert külön érzések azok attól: érzőjükön kívül semmi közös bennük.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Vajon a szerelemtől hülyül el az ember, vagy csak a hülyék lesznek szerelmesek?


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Ha szeretsz és nem tudod, miért? 
Elhihedd, hogy igazán szeretsz.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Öröklét, elmulás, istenség
Rejtélyeit mind ismerem. 
Mind, mind együtt van, semmi kétség. 
Egyetlen szóban: szerelem.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Amíg nem vagy szerelmes, sohasem érzed, hogy félember vagy, hogy hiányzik belőled valaki! Örökké rá gondolsz, neki üzensz, gondolatban vele vagy. Valaki - egy másik ember! - viszi magával a boldogságodat, a nyugalmadat, az örömödet, a lelkedet, de még az életed értelmét is.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

A szerelem a személyiség legállatiasabb, legördögibb és legistenibb területe. De bármelyik területet érinti ezek közül, ott sötétséget vagy angyali gyümölcsöket: sorsot, életet, halált teremt.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Szinte sohasem fordul elő, hogy két ember egyazon napon lesz szerelmes, ahogy az sem, hogy ugyanazon a napon ábrándulnak ki egymásból.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Merj szeretni. A szüntelen önvédelmedet fel kell adni. Le kell vetni a páncélodat, és ami alatta van, mindent - egészen a bőrödig. Aki szeret, bizonyos értelemben védtelenné válik. Ezért nem merünk szeretni. Félünk, hogy kiszolgáltatjuk magunkat, hogy visszaélnek velünk. Vissza is élnek. Nem egyszer. Százszor. És mégis: nyitni kell. Nyitni azonban csak erős ember képes! Akinek nincs félnivalója. Szeretni bárkit csakis erőből lehet, sohasem gyengeségből. Szeretni csakis az erős ember tud.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

- De mi lesz majd, ha meghalunk és már nem leszünk? Akkor is szeretni fogsz? A szerelem akkor is él? - kérdezte a Kicsi. A Nagy magához ölelte, együtt révedtek a fekete éjszakába, a fényesen ragyogó Holdra és a csillagokra. 
- Nézd a csillagokat, Kicsi... nézd, hogy fénylenek, hogy szikráznak... némelyik már réges-rég kihunyt, de estelente még mindig ott ragyog az égen. Ilyen a szerelem is, Kicsi. Ilyen, mint a csillagfény... örök.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Azonnal eltávolodott tőlem, ha kimutattam, mit érzek iránta, mintha nem mert volna hinni benne, hogy joga van a boldogsághoz. Emlékszem, néha úgy tűnt, jobban szeret, ha elhanyagolom, ilyenkor szerelmesebbnek látszott. De amint viszontszerettem, elhúzódott.


----------



## hungringo (2013 Február 19)

Az is lehet szerelem, ha az emberek nem hazudnak egymásnak egy percig se. Azt adják, ami szavakkal ki nem fejezhető.


----------



## eston (2013 Február 19)

Szerencsés vagy, ha hiányzik valaki. Azt jelenti, hogy voltak fontos emberek az életedben, akik megérdemlik, hogy hiányozzanak.


----------



## Pikkpakk (2013 Február 19)

Lehettem volna valaki más, de más az valaki más lett...


----------



## HadgeFan (2013 Február 19)

ez az egyik legnépszerűbb topik?


----------



## HadgeFan (2013 Február 19)

vagy nem?


----------



## Pikkpakk (2013 Február 19)

Ideje már, hogy komolyabb ember légy!


----------



## timea82 (2013 Február 19)

Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## timea82 (2013 Február 19)

Köszi


----------



## eston (2013 Február 19)

Amely munka nem ér rá, az is ráér. Ez bizton kiderül, amikor nem csináljuk meg, és mégsem dől össze a világ.


----------



## medve1616 (2013 Február 20)

...és akkor gondolom ez is beletartozik a 20 hozzászólásba, csakhogy témánál maradjunk


----------



## eston (2013 Február 20)

Csak úgy őrizheted meg az egészségedet, ha azt eszed, amit nem kívánsz, azt iszod, amit nem szeretsz, és azt teszed, amit nem akarsz.


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

hello


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

szia


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

:111:


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

szevasz


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

cső


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

van


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

e


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

nálatok


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

terasz


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

nincs


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

nálatok


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

11


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

12:111:


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

:0::0::0::0:


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

:|


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

:88::88::88::88::88::88::88::88::88:


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)




----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

:77::77::77::77:


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

:55:


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

://:


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

:2:


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

:656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656:


----------



## mikrobaba (2013 Február 20)

:|


----------



## Manana (2013 Február 21)

Ez a legfontosabb topik. Köszönjük!


----------



## eston (2013 Február 21)

Nem az számít, hogy hol kezded, hanem az, hogy hol fejezed be!


----------



## eston (2013 Február 21)




----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

szeretet


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

minden rendben van


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

Az élet szép


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

kiss​


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)




----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)




----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)




----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)




----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

Barát


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

Levegő


----------



## jaqomo (2013 Február 21)

5


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

Nap


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

Csend


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

Fény


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

hit


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

ragyog


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

május


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

szerelem


----------



## jaqomo (2013 Február 21)

6


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

angyal


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

fa


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

Út


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

Törelem


----------



## 74Andi28 (2013 Február 21)

Köszönöm


----------



## jaqomo (2013 Február 21)

7


----------



## eston (2013 Február 21)

A mai nap az a holnap, amin tegnap aggódtál.


----------



## eston (2013 Február 21)

A divat első számú szabálya: a cipő és a praktikus szó soha nem szerepelhet ugyanabban a mondatban.


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

"Rövid leszek...", mondta a kígyó, és felmászott a sínekre.


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

Pasas bemegy a kocsmába, a pultos kérdezi:
- Mit adhatok?
- Egy nagyobb házat, jobb autót, több fizetést.
- Nem úgy értem. Mit kíván?
- Világbékét, magamnak egy szebb feleséget, milliókat.
- Félreértett, mit szeretne inni?
- Miért nem ezzel kezdte? Mi van?
- Semmi különös, csak itt állok a pult mögött…


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

A skótnál csöng a telefon:
- Halló, itt a telefonközpont - mondja egy hang a vonal túloldalán -, ön kéthavi telefondíjjal tartozik nekünk!
- Ez kérem tévedés lesz - mondja a skót -, nekem nincs is telefonom.


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

Két katonatiszt beszélget:
- Képzeld, nekem milyen feleségem van! Ha este hazamegyek, és meg akarom csókolni, engedélyt kell tőle kérnem.
- Az semmi - mondja a másik -, ha én meg este szeretkezni akarok a feleségemmel, sorba kell állnom.


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

Két rendszergazda beszélget:
- Te, hogy lehetsz olyan hülye, hogy a kutyád nevét adod jelszónak?
- Miért, mi a bajod azzal, hogy R9b43Qaw ???


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

- Hogy hívják azt a ragadozót, amelyik bűnözőket eszik?
- Gonosztevő.


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

- Mi az: barna, büdös, és gőzölög?
- Izzadt mókus.


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

- Hova ül a tehén a buszon?
- Legelőre.


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

Két barát beszélget:
- Ha kávét iszom, nem bírok elaludni.
- Ne is mond, én meg kávét nem bírok inni, ha elalszok!


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

- Mi az: barna, szőrös, és ha izgatják, feláll?
- Fekvő barnamedve.


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

Az agresszív kismalac ül földön és szipog,meglátja a róka, és odamegy hozzá:
- Nincsen zsebkendőd malacka?
- Van, de nem adok!!!


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 21)

*köszi*

rendes tőled


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

- Miért van az elefántnak hosszú ormánya?
- Hogy ne kezdődjön el olyan hirtelen az a marha nagy állat!


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 21)

*2*

én igyekszem


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

Városi hölgy falun vendégeskedik, és minden érdekli. Egyik reggel fogja magát és kiül az istállóba fejni. Mikor jön a gazda, büszkén kérdezi:
- Na, nem is csodálkozik, milyen ügyesen tudok fejni?
- Én nem - feleli a gazda -, de a bika úgy hiszem, hogy igen.


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

A paraszt összehívja hat fiát, és megkérdezi, melyikük döntötte be a budit az árokba. Senki sem jelentkezik.
- Emlékezzetek George Washington és a cseresznyefa esetére - mondja a paraszt. - Mikor George kivágta a fát, és bevallotta tettét, apja büszke volt fiára az őszinteségéért.
Kilép a farmer legkisebb fia, s bevallja, hogy ő a tettes. Mire az apja lekever neki egy jókora pofont.
- Te mondtad, hogy George Washington apja büszke volt, amikor a fia bevallotta, amit tett! - tiltakozik a gyerek.
- De ő nem ült a fán, amikor a fia kivágta!


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

"Az egypúpú tevét az különbözteti meg a kétpúpútól, aki akarja."


----------



## jaqomo (2013 Február 21)

8


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

"Közös lónak túrós a táska."


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

"Nem tudtam, hogy lehetetlen, ezért megcsináltam."


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

"Hiszek a sárkányokban, a jó emberekben és egyéb fantázia szülte lényekben."


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

"Én nem szeretem az uborkát, és nagyon örülök, hogy nem szeretem, mert ha szeretném, akkor megenném, pedig nagyon utálom."


----------



## jaqomo (2013 Február 21)

9


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

"Részemről a kockahas el van vetve!"


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

"Sose vitatkozz idiótákkal! Lesüllyedsz az ő szintjükre és legyőznek a rutinjukkal."


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

"Kicsi a bors, de főleg az őrölt!"


----------



## marobe (2013 Február 21)

Hajléktalanok jelmondata: "Kukából nem lesz szalonna"


----------



## jaqomo (2013 Február 22)

10


----------



## eston (2013 Február 22)

Nézd realisztikusan a problémákat és félig már meg is oldottad őket.


----------



## eston (2013 Február 22)

Nem hiszek az unalomban. Az unalom az, ha várjuk, történjék valami.


----------



## jaqomo (2013 Február 22)

14


----------



## eston (2013 Február 22)

A holnap embere a mai csatában kovácsolódik.


----------



## jaqomo (2013 Február 22)

15


----------



## eston (2013 Február 22)

:d


----------



## eston (2013 Február 22)

A szerelem mindenütt jelen van. Csak mindenki más módon keresi és más dalokban hallja meg.


----------



## jaqomo (2013 Február 22)

+1


----------



## csati72 (2013 Február 23)

Ady Endre: Szép az Élet

Vállat-vető minden vállal,
Kis halállal, nagy halállal,
Sok igazzal és sok állal -:
Szürke Sorsom mindig vállal. 

Mindig vállal: egyszer élek,
Sohasem leszek cseléded,
Nem-kért Élet, bolond Élet
És nem leszek ellenzésed. 
Szép az Élet, ha sugárzik,
Szép az Élet, hogyha másik,
Szép az Élet, ha hibázik,
S szép a Halál, ha sírt ás itt. 
Szép, hogyha vén, léha kedvem
Elfut szerte-növekednem
S hogyha utam már belengem
S hogyha már nem látnak engem.


----------



## mbzita (2013 Február 23)

Köszi a segítséget a teljességhez.


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Három


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Négy


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

öt


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

hat


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

hét


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Nyolc


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

kilenc


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

tíz


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Az élet színben - formában - hangban él, a tájnak hangja a csend.


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Álom az élet, és mi ebben az álomban álmodunk gondolatokat, hangulatokat.


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Bánni fogod. Tuti, hogy bánni fogod, ha nem élsz. Nem most, nem is holnap, majd évek múlva. A mostot, hogy bénáztál. Fájni fog, hogy nem tetted meg, a fejedet fogod a falba verni, mert egyébként is miért voltál gyáva, meg hasonlók. Pedig csak merni kellene. Odafigyelni arra, amit érzel, és azt csinálni. Nem kifogásokat keresni, nem hisztizni, hanem húzni előre, és igenis felvenni a kesztyűt, ha az Élet a lábad elé dobja. Mondj igent, mosolyogj, szeress, bátran, kérdés nélkül, és semmit se vegyél túl komolyan. Merni neked kell. A te életed.


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Néha unatkozol, néha izgulsz, gyakran türelmetlenül lesed az órádat, várod, hogy múljon az idő. Így, ilyen siváran pereg le a por életed homokóráján. Percek, órák, napok, néha hónapok kincseit szórod szerteszét, nem is veszed észre, milyen csodában élsz.


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Ha már meg kell halni, legalább bátran haljunk meg. Ez kiborítja az ellenséget.


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Rám mosolygott, és szemében nem csak örömöt láttam. Neki helye van az életemben. Valakihez tartozik. Nem csak a boldogságot keressük. Tartozni is akarunk valahova. Mi, a szerencsés kevesek megtaláljuk gyerekkorunkban, családunk körében. De legtöbben közülünk felnőtt létünk legnagyobb részét azzal töltjük, hogy keressük azt a helyet, személyt vagy szervezetet, amelyben, amelynél úgy érezzük, fontosak vagyunk, számítunk valamit, és hogy nélkülünk valami visszafordíthatatlan történik, megakadályozhatatlan. Mindannyian érezni akarjuk, hogy minket nem lehet helyettesíteni.


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Amit egy mozdulattal meg tudsz javítani, azt egy másik mozdulattal össze is tudod zúzni.


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Korábban hajlamos voltam azt gondolni, hogy csak nem ismerem eléggé, de ha ez változik majd idővel, már nem okoz annyi meglepit. Pedig akadnak emberek, akikkel hiába éljük le akár a fél életünket, ugyanolyan rejtelmesek maradnak. Talán nem olyan meghökkentők a reakciók egy idő után, de a rejtély nem oszlik. Csak ismerős rejtély válik belőle


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Szeretem, ahogy megcsillan a hajad a fényben, szeretem, ahogy mosolyogsz, amikor épp nem bujkálsz, vagy nem pózolsz senkinek. Szeretem a nevetésed, szeretem, ahogy megtelik csobogó bánattal a hangod, mint a nyári eső. (...) Szeretem a szemeidet, a boldogtalanságodat. Szeretlek.


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Van, hogy az ember megküzd a saját démonaival, és visszatoloncolja őket a mélybe. Van, hogy feladja. És van olyan is, hogy belefárad az öngyötrésbe, és inkább keres valaki mást, akit kedvére gyötörhet.


----------



## Parker007 (2013 Február 23)

Igazán jó ötlet ez a topic, és ezzel meg is van a 20


----------



## LACA 2001 (2013 Február 23)

nagyon jo a forum


----------



## LACA 2001 (2013 Február 23)

igazan jo ez a topic


----------



## LACA 2001 (2013 Február 23)

szia


----------



## Indian2728 (2013 Február 23)

Menyit lehet ide irni?


----------



## Indian2728 (2013 Február 23)

Én ha irni akarok ki akar léptetni az oldalról


----------



## Indian2728 (2013 Február 23)

Ja nem rossz az a topic csak néha lassu


----------



## eston (2013 Február 23)

Ha többen volnánk, akik aranykincsnél jobban becsülik az ételt, a vidámságot és a dalt, vígabb hely lenne a világ.


----------



## eston (2013 Február 23)

Aki nem figyel, hallani sem fog.


----------



## eston (2013 Február 23)

Nincs írott törvény, amely kimondja, hogy csak azért, mert valaha hittél valamit, most már örökre ahhoz kellene tartanod magad.


----------



## eston (2013 Február 23)

A világ tele van gyönyörűséggel, csak rajtad múlik, hogy ráakadjál ezekre az örömökre, melyek lépten-nyomon eléd kerülnek. Egész egyszerű rájuk akadni: alkalmazkodónak kell lenni.


----------



## eston (2013 Február 23)

:d


----------



## vargabrigi (2013 Február 24)

ez már a 21. és nem lettem állandó tag, miért?


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

hmmmm


----------



## csucsa (2013 Február 24)

Ezzel nem csak te vagy így ..
Aki korán kel, egész nap kába, és értetlen marad...


----------



## szemtu (2013 Február 25)

és ez még csak az első hozzászólásom...
mi tmeg nem tesz az ember a gyerekeiért...


----------



## cica57 (2013 Február 25)

szerintem 48 órát kell várni... (mintha ezt olvastam volna)


----------



## cica57 (2013 Február 25)

Hajnalban bekopog a rákhoz a cigaretta meg az égett piritós. A rák kiszól - Kiaz?............ -Mivagyunk a rákkeltök!


----------



## cica57 (2013 Február 25)

A főnök és a titkárnő beszélget
- Az előző munkahelyén mennyi volt az évi fizetése?
- Az előző munkahelyemen nem dolgozott semmilyen Évi.


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

Hogy hívják a halott indiánt?
-Már sehogy.


----------



## vorsoly (2013 Február 26)

Testünk és lelkünk is megsínyli a naphiányos hónapokat, így februárra érezzük: már a vésztartalékok is kiürülőben. A D-vitamin ráadásul létszükséglet: betegségek melegágya lehet az, ha hosszan hiányzik a szervezetünkből.
Szedek D-vitamint, de nagyon várom már a napsütést!


----------



## vorsoly (2013 Február 26)

_Akár azt hiszed, hogy képes vagy valamire, akár azt, hogy nem, mindenképpen igazad lesz._


----------



## RRRobinson (2013 Február 26)

Az anyós olyan, mint az üstdob: ritka idegesítő a hangja és az emberek dühösek lesznek, ha nyilvános helyen ütöd.


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

Felejtsd el, ami bántott a múltban, de ne felejtsd amit tanultál belőle!


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

Az élet egy vakmerő kaland-vagy semmi! (H. Keller)


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

A Bőség és a jólét alapja az önbizalom. Bármi, ami erősíti az önbizalmadat, az növeli a bőségtudatodat.


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

Hol, ha nem itt? Mikor, ha nem most? És ki, ha nem Te?


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

Kedvességgel és jószándékkal hamarabb célhoz lehet érni, mint dühhel és erőszakkal.


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

:444:


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

Remélem ez 8!


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

siker


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

Semmi sem állíthatja meg azt, aminek eljött az ideje.


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

Az igazán nagy dolgok mindig az egyszerűségben rejlenek.


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

A nevetés a dzsem az élet kenyerén. Dúsítja ízét,óvja a kiszáradástól és könnyíti a megemésztést. ))
Nevessünk hát jóízűen ))))))


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

?


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

13


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

A szerencse Istenasszonya odatalál a szívósan igyekvő emberhez.


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

Hol szeretet van, ott könnyű megfelezni a krumplit.


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

16


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

Aki másokat lekicsinyel, az sosem nagy.


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

Talál a bátorság a tettre száz utat.


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

Amikor a fiadat oktatod, a fiad fiát is oktatod.


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

Ne gondoljuk, hogy feladatok nélkül jöttünk a világra.


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

Ezt hallgatom éppen: His name is King (filmzene, Django elszabadul)


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

[h=5]"Nem pára volt ez a szerelem, amelyet a napfény szétoszlat; nem is homokba rajzolt képmás, amelyet elmos az eső. Márványkőbe vésett név volt ez, amely csak a márvánnyal együtt enyészik el."

Charlotte Bronte: Jane Eyre[/h]


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

*"Nem pára volt ez a szerelem, amelyet a napfény szétoszlat; nem is homokba rajzolt képmás, amelyet elmos az eső. Márványkőbe vésett név volt ez, amely csak a márvánnyal együtt enyészik el."

Charlotte Bronte: Jane Eyre*


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

nagyon szeretnék már e-bookot


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

_"Szívedet tartsd távol a gyűlölettől és lelkedet az aggodalomtól._
_Élj egyszerűen és természetesen._
_Keveset várj és sokat adj._
_Töltsd ki életedet szeretettel,_
_Sugározz napfényt magad körül,_
_Felejtsd el önmagadat és gondolj másokra._
_Tégy olyasmit mit magadnak kívánnál._
_Csak egy hétig élj így s meg leszel lepve."_ Szabó Lajos atya üzenete


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

* Soha ne mondd, hogy szeretsz, ha nem igazán érdekel. Soha ne beszélj érzésekről, ha igazából nincsenek is ott. Soha ne fogd meg a kezem, ha össze fogod törni a szívem. Soha ne mondd, hogy meg fogsz tenni valamit, ha nem is tervezed, hogy belekezdj. Soha ne nézz a szemembe, ha minden amit teszel hazugság. Soha ne mondd, hogy ‘szia’, ha valójában ‘viszlát’-ot mondanál.*


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

* "Az út, ami boldoggá tesz. Nem a végcél." *


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

* " A harcos három szabálya: paradoxon, humor és változás...*

*Paradoxon: az élet misztérium, ne pazarold arra az időd, hogy megértsd..*
*Humor: őrizd meg a humorérzéked, főleg ha saját magadról van szó, ez mindennél több erőt ad..*
*Változás: soha semmi sem marad ugyanaz..." *


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

*„Olyan nincs, hogy semmi sem történik. Nincsenek átlagos pillanatok."*


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

*"Maradj a jelenben. Semmit sem tehetsz, hogy megváltoztasd a múltat, a jövő pedig soha nem lesz pontosan olyan, amilyennek tervezed vagy reméled. Fájdalmad, félelmed és dühöd, sajnálkozásod és bűntudatod, irigységed és terveid és sóvárgásaid csak a múltban vagy a jövőben élnek."*


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

“A boldogság titkát, nem akkor lehet megtalálni ha többre törsz, hanem hogyha kifejleszted a képességet, hogy élvezd a kevesebbet.”


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

"Too Old to Die Young" - Django elszabadul c. Tarantino filmből egy jó kis zene


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Február 27)

Időzavarban nem lehet erős kapcsolatokat építeni. Egy kapcsolat értéke is lemérhető azon, hogy a partnerek mennyi időt szánnak egymásra az életükből, mennyit törődnek egymással. Néha az is elég, ha csak együtt vannak csöndben. Kosztolányi


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

Ez lesz a 16. hozzászólásom


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

Pontos idő: 18 óra 19 perc


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

Háromszor-négyszer is rá kell kattintanom a gyors válasz küldése gombra ahhoz, hogy történjen valami és a hozzászólásom meg is jelenjen. Az én gépemben van a hiba?


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

Egyik kedvenc sorozatom: Person of Interest (A célszemély)


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

shanti


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

...és még mindig filmzene és még mindig Django: Freedom


----------



## s.ildi (2013 Február 27)

Úgy látom összejött a 20 hozzászólásom, éljen!!!


----------



## RRRobinson (2013 Február 28)

A boldog házasságnak egyetlen titka van. Amint rájövök, mi az, majd újra megnősülök.
- Clint Eastwood


----------



## RRRobinson (2013 Február 28)

Na már csak 3 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## RRRobinson (2013 Február 28)

Nem is... már csak 2


----------



## Humanus (2013 Február 28)

Csak úgy benéztem ide... is...


----------



## tom45 (2013 Március 1)

Én is csak úgy benéztem. De akkor már írok is valamit, hogy mihamarabb meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## tom45 (2013 Március 1)

Egyébként azért regisztráltam, mert láttam itt egy csomó jó sci-fi könyvet, amit eddig sehol.


----------



## tom45 (2013 Március 1)

Most kaptam egy e-book olvasót, és ahhoz kellenek könyvek.


----------



## tom45 (2013 Március 1)

Bár most egyenlőre van mit olvasnom: Isaac Asimov: Alapítvány, Birodalom, Robot Univerzuma.


----------



## tom45 (2013 Március 1)

13 kötet. De még elégé az elején tartok. jó-pár éve nem olvastam semmit ami nem suli vagy munka.


----------



## tom45 (2013 Március 1)

De most ismét rákaptam, ehhez kellenek még könyvek.  majd ha találok valami jót, ami nem jogvédett, én is feltöltöm.


----------



## Humanus (2013 Március 1)

Jó korán keltél!


----------



## Longlegs (2013 Március 1)

én is


----------



## Longlegs (2013 Március 1)

nekem is ez a tervem. szeretek olvasni


----------



## Longlegs (2013 Március 1)

igen


----------



## Longlegs (2013 Március 1)

csak legyen időm elolvasni mindet


----------



## Longlegs (2013 Március 1)

12


----------



## Longlegs (2013 Március 1)

9999


----------



## Longlegs (2013 Március 1)

kedvenc költőm Ady


----------



## Longlegs (2013 Március 1)

szeretem a novellákat is


----------



## Longlegs (2013 Március 1)

hát


----------



## Longlegs (2013 Március 1)

megyeget


----------



## Longlegs (2013 Március 1)

csak lassan


----------



## Longlegs (2013 Március 1)

de biztosan


----------



## Longlegs (2013 Március 1)

köszönjük


----------



## Humanus (2013 Március 1)

Nálunk már majdnem süt a Nap


----------



## ancsika64 (2013 Március 1)

Kindle


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

Kindle


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

Amazon


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

Vásárlás


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

01


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

02


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

03


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

04


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

05


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

06


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

07


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

09


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

10


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

11


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

12


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

13


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

14


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

15


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

16


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

17


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

18


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

19


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

20


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

21


----------



## Susy0308 (2013 Március 2)

22


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

1


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

2


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

8


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

9


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

10


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

Na matekoljunk tovább...


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

na még egyszer 12


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

400:60=6 perc 40 másodperc


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

14


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

15


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

4


----------



## detti973 (2013 Március 2)

szia


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

4


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

oops mért lett két 4


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

1


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

még egy kísérlet


----------



## detti973 (2013 Március 2)

5


----------



## detti973 (2013 Március 2)

4


----------



## detti973 (2013 Március 2)

5


----------



## detti973 (2013 Március 2)

6


----------



## detti973 (2013 Március 2)

7


----------



## detti973 (2013 Március 2)

8


----------



## detti973 (2013 Március 2)

9


----------



## detti973 (2013 Március 2)

10


----------



## detti973 (2013 Március 2)

11


----------



## detti973 (2013 Március 2)

12


----------



## detti973 (2013 Március 2)

13


----------



## detti973 (2013 Március 2)

14


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

a


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

2


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

3


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

4


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

5


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

6


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

7


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

8


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

888


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

999


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

10


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

11


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

12


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

13


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

14


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

16


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

17


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

18


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

19


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

20


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

21


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

22


----------



## Abris91 (2013 Március 3)

23


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

elso


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

masodik


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

3333333333


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

44


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

55


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

66


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

77


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

88


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

99


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

10000000000000


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

11


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

12


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

13


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

14


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

15


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

16


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

17


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

18


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

19


----------



## Bianco Virag (2013 Március 3)

2ö


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

anna blume


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

kurt schwitters


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta04


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta05


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta06


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta0607


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta08


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta09


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta10


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta 11


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta11


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta12


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta13kiss


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta14


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta15


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta16


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta17


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta18


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta19


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 3)

Mi van? Én ezt nem értem.


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 3)

Ja? 


Hogy csak így?


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 3)

Belépés csak engedéllyel.

Akinek nincs engedélye, itt jobbra tíz méterre van egy lyuk a kerítésen.


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

Akácosúúúúúút.....ha végigmegyek rajtad éééééééénnnnn....


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

Édesanyááám, a te rosszfiad éééééél


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

Piros lett a paradicsom, nem sárga...
Elhagyott a feleségem, a Sára


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

Ne hagyd el soha azt ki téged szívből imád, Lásd be hogy néked is van számtalan kis hibád


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

Yo ez a topik, Yo Yo


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

Sej ribizli, piros bicikli, nanananannnaaanananaana


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

Süss fel nap, édes nap, Kertek alatt a kis bárány majd megfagy


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

Kicsi a bors, de sokan vannak!


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

2x2 néha 5


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

cserepes virág


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

Yesterday, all my troubles seems so far away  vagy hogy van?


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

na még 5 maradt


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

kiakadt a topik...miattam?


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

három


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

kettő


----------



## postopotom (2013 Március 4)

egy


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Egy - megérett a meggy


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Kettő - csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Hüvelykujjam almafa,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Mutatóujjam megrázta,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Középső ujjam felszedte,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Gyűrűs ujjam hazavitte,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Vándor, ki elhaladsz mellettem,  Ne emelj rám kezet!  Én vagyok a tűzhelyed melege  Hideg téli éjszakákon, én vagyok  Tornácod barátságos fedele,  Melynek árnyékába menekülsz  A tűző nap elől, s gyümölcsöm oltja  Szomjadat.  Én vagyok a gerenda, mely házadat  Tartja, én vagyok asztalod lapja,  Én vagyok az ágy, melyben fekszel,  A deszka, amelyből csónakodat  Építed.  Én vagyok házad ajtaja,  Bölcsőd fája - koporsód fedele.  Vándor, ki elmégy mellettem,  Hallgasd kérésem:  Ne bánts!


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Ez az icike-picike mind megette,


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Megfájdult a hasa tőle


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

Köszi


----------



## Andicka (2013 Március 4)

Csűrüli mamarika paprika 1, gyűlik, magasul a paprika hegy.   Csűrüli mamarika paprika 2, paprika hegyen egy paprika erdő.   Csűrüli mamarika paprika 3, paprika erdőn egy paprika várrom.   Csűrüli mamarika paprika 4, éjjel a várban dönög egy légy.   Csűrüli mamarika paprika 5, üsse a kő, no de csíp is a dög!   Csűrüli mamarika paprika 6, nyugtalan alszik a paprika had.   Csűrüli mamarika paprika 7, meddig vacakol még ez a légy?   Csűrüli mamarika paprika 8, jön Kevi Kund, mond, hé kara bonc!   Csűrüli mamarika paprika 9, dünnyögi: Paprika Tódor mi lesz?   Csűrüli mamarika tüsszög a Tódor, füstöl, kavarog a paprika lőpor.   Most jön a csűrüli mamarika 10, perzseli a legyet a paprika tűz!


----------



## Granita (2013 Március 5)

[h=1]Piros tojás[/h]Adok neked piros tojást, ha eljössz hozzám locsolni,
de finom legyen ám a kölnivized! És ne az olcsó pacsuli.
Illata legyen bódító, hogy az engem levegyen a lábamról,
hogy ne feledjem locsolómat, s én álmodjak a Húsvétról.​


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 5)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 5)

1


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 5)

2


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 5)

3


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 5)

4


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 5)

4


----------



## Granita (2013 Március 5)

Fölveszem neked a legszebb blúzomat, s hozzá a csinos rokolyám,
s így várlak téged locsolkodni, a Húsvét másnapján.
Megfésülöm hajamat, és csinosítom magamat,
mert Te adod hozzá a legdrágább illatodat.​


----------



## Granita (2013 Március 5)

A tojást neked szépen kifestem, rajzolok rá szívet meg virágot,
s ha már locsolni jössz, akkor azt semmiképpen meg nem bánod.
Adok neked finom sonkát, a pohár vörös boromat,
hogy ne felejtsd soha el a Húsvéti Lányodat.​


----------



## Granita (2013 Március 5)

Gyere el jövőre is, ha még élünk, együtt ünnepelni,
s én fogok neked újabb tojást festegetni.
Ezúttal kéket, s ráfestem ismét pirossal a szívemet,
hogy mindég tudjad, hogy az egykor ki miatt is lüktetett.​


----------



## Granita (2013 Március 5)

Tedd el azt is emlékbe, s majd ha megöregszel, előveszed,
megnézed újra, hogy ki volt a lány, aki egykor téged szeretett...
Emlékeid gúzsba kötöd, s harcolsz majd a könnyekkel,
majd nézel búsan magad elé, az idő után,
amely olyan gyorsan múlott el.
Régi idők, hová lettél? S nincsen tovább a Húsvéti Lányod,
s neked nem maradt más hátra, mint a piros Húsvéti tojásod.​


----------



## Granita (2013 Március 5)

14


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

1


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

2


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

3


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

3


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 5)

Ez elment vadászni


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 5)

Ez meglőtte


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 5)

Ez hazavitte


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 5)

Ez megsütötte


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 5)

Ez a KICSI meg


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

4


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 5)

mind


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 5)

megette


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 5)

hukk írta:


> 3



Ne szólj közbe...


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 5)

hukk írta:


> 4



Mondom NE SZÓLJ KÖZBE! Hiába beszélek?


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

5


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

6


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

7


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 5)

hukk írta:


> 7



Na jó, mongyad...


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

8


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

9


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

10


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

11


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

12


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

13


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

14


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

15


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

16


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

17


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

18


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

19


----------



## hukk (2013 Március 5)

20


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

proba


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

koszi a jo tanacsot


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

3


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

-Jó napot kívánok, egy szép lassú számot szeretnék kérni!
- Oké, rendben! Haaaatszááákiiiileeencveeeeennyoooolc!


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

Az iskolában a tanárnő a következő kérdést teszi fel:
- Mondjatok gyerekek öt olyan állatot, amelyik az északi sarkon él!
Móricka majdnem kiesik a padból, úgy jelentkezik.
- Na, Móricka?
- Egy fóka és négy jegesmedve.


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

7


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

8


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

9


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

Pistikét és Mórickát megkérdezi a tanító néni
- Pistike, te mi leszel felnőtt korodban?
- Rendőr.
- Az szép szakma. És te Móricka?
- Én bűnöző.
- Miért bűnöző?
- Hogy együtt játszhassak Pistikével!


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

A feleség kibérel egy hotelban egy szobát, hogy ott a szeretőjével szerelmeskedjenek. Egyszer csak valaki dörömböl az ajtón
- Biztos a férjem! Ugorj gyorsan ki az ablakon! - kiáltja a nő.
- De hát a 13. emeleten vagyunk!
- Jajj már, csak nem vagy babonás


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

Az agressziv kismalac ördögöt fest 1 nyilvános wc falára. Megkérdezik tőle:-Szarva van? -Nem,festve!


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

-Mi a közös a pap és a karácsonyfa között? -??? 
-Mindkettőnek csak dísznek vannak a golyók...


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

- Tűnj el a házból! - ordítja magából kikelve a feleség. - Látni se akarlak többé!
A férj elindul az ajtó felé.
- Remélem nyomorúságos, fájdalmas és lassú halálod lesz! - kiáltja utána a feleség.
Erre a férj megáll, és tétován megkérdi
- Most akkor mégis azt akarod, hogy maradjak?


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

Érettségizik a rendőr. Felteszik az első kérdést
- Mikor volt az 1948-as forradalom ?
- Passz.
- Mi volt az őszirózsás forradalom jelképe ?
- Passz.
- Hogy hívják a fociban azt, amikor egyik játékos a másiknak továbbítja a labdát ?
- Hát ezt speciel nem tudom.


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

20 mp


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

16


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

Chuck Norris elszomorította a Happy Mealt...


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

Chuck Norris megszámolta a végtelent. Kétszer.


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

Chuck Norris kétszer volt Budán kutyavásáron


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

Chuck Norris tudja a pi utolsó számjegyét.


----------



## gincsi (2013 Március 5)

nah csak meg lett az a 20 
koszi megegyszer


----------



## funsenzio (2013 Március 6)

Igen, Josi Barát a megoldás


----------



## funsenzio (2013 Március 6)

Chuck Norris tudja amit tudnia kell


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

Mindenki csak azt hallja, amit megért - mondta Goethe.


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

A nyertes elég nagy, hogy beismerje hibáit, elég okos, hogy hasznot húzzon belőlük, és elég erős, hogy kijavítsa őket - mondta John Maxwell.


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

Nem az a lényeg mia acélunk, hanem hogy milyen hatással van ránk.


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

A jólvégzett munka nem szorul magyarázatra.


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

A jól végzett munka nem szorul magyarázatra.


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

Álmok és képzelet nélkül elveszünk


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

A nevetés jó orvosság


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

A tudatlansággal az a baj, hogy előbb-utóbb tudatlansággal párosul.


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

Első.


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Egy vonal egyedül semmit nem jelent. Kell egy második, hogy jelentést adjon neki."
/Eugéne Delacroix/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Egy nemzetnél nemcsak az a fontos, hogy vannak-e értékei, hanem az is, hogy vannak-e értékeinek megbecsülői."
/Egry József/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Ha vársz addig, amíg készen állsz, egész életedben csak várni fogsz."
/Chris Greenhalgh/


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

Ha példát mutatsz, nincs szükség szabályokra.


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Veszélyes dolog a választás, mert ha választunk, lemondunk az összes többi lehetőségről."
/Joanne Kathleen Rowling/


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

Az aggodalomnak tettekre kellene sarkallnia, nem kétségbeesésre.


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Semmi, még a pénz se fogy oly villámgyorsan, mint a tisztelet és tekintély, ha egyszer az ember költeni kezd belőle."
/Mikszáth Kálmán/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Időnként elkövethetünk hibákat, ami teljesen rendben van, viszont meg sem próbálni valamit, az felelőtlenség."
/Mark Stevenson/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Olyan dolgokat veszünk, amikre nincs szükségünk, abból a pénzből, ami nem a miénk, hogy lenyűgözzünk embereket, akiket még csak nem is szeretünk"
/Dave Ramsey/


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

Legyél igényes!


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Az emlékek szeretik megviccelni az embert. Előfordul, hogy a valóságot mutatják, de az is, hogy olyanná válnak, amilyennek mi akarjuk látni őket, és megszépülnek."

/Nicholas Sparks/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

Ez a tizedik.


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

Ha valakinek szüksége van rád, segíts neki.


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Fogyókúra idején is ehetünk bármennyit, csak ne nyeljük le."
/Calista Kay Flockhart/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Sose birkózz disznóval. Mert ha megteszed, mindketten mocskosak lesztek. De a disznó élvezni is fogja."
/Sherry Argov/


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

Az életed felkiáltójel legyen, ne magyarázkodás.


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

A probléma tulajdonképpen lehetőség.


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Néhányan úgy vélik, az tesz minket erőssé, ha kapaszkodunk valamibe. Pedig néha az, ha elengedjük."

/Hermann Hesse/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"A megbocsátás olyan, mint egy kétsávos út: amikor megbocsátunk valakinek, magunknak is megbocsátunk."

/Paulo Coelho/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Az ember igazában nemcsak személyiség, test és lélek, hanem az elmebaj egy válfaja, amely szövettanilag minősíthetően alakot öltött."
/Márai Sándor/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

15.


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Tudásunk egy csepp, amit nem tudunk, az egy egész óceán."
/Isaac Newton/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Úgy élünk, hogy tudjuk, nem nyújthatjuk ki a kezünket valami után úgy, hogy közben nem eresztjük el azt, ami benne van."
/Käbi Laretei/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Éveket élhetsz anélkül, hogy igazán élnél, aztán egyszer csak az egész élet belesűrűsödik egyetlen órába."
/Oscar Wilde/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Gyönyörködni a mulandóságban, és nem csupán elfogadni, de megszépíteni a veszteséget: a legmagasabb életművészet."
/Müller Péter/


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

Soha ne fizess félkész munkáért.


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"Ami az egyik embernek étel, a másiknak méreg. A nap fényt ad a sasnak, de megvakítja a baglyot."
/Anthony de Mello/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

"A győzelmet (...) ne téveszd össze a sikerrel. A felhőnek sikerül magát a nap és a föld közé tolnia. De legyőzte-e vajon a napot ezzel?"
/Wass Albert/


----------



## zappafan (2013 Március 6)

Na ez már a 21.


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

Soha ne vágd szét, amit ki lehet bogozni.


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

Feküdj hanyatt és nézd a csillagokat.


----------



## prokundal (2013 Március 6)

Számold össze, mennyi mindenért lehetsz hálás.


----------



## smoncsi79 (2013 Március 6)

9 kisferenc


----------



## smoncsi79 (2013 Március 6)

10-


----------



## smoncsi79 (2013 Március 6)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## smoncsi79 (2013 Március 6)

ha nem tiszta


----------



## smoncsi79 (2013 Március 6)

vidd vissza


----------



## smoncsi79 (2013 Március 6)

majd a csacsi


----------



## smoncsi79 (2013 Március 6)

megissza


----------



## smoncsi79 (2013 Március 6)

15:8:


----------



## smoncsi79 (2013 Március 6)

ja 16 volt, akkor most 17, jó hogy van számláló


----------



## smoncsi79 (2013 Március 6)

18 mindjárt kész


----------



## smoncsi79 (2013 Március 6)

19  jéé 2011 ben regisztráltam, na most lett meg a 20 hsz jó sokáig írtam


----------



## smoncsi79 (2013 Március 6)

20 juhééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

1


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

19


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

2


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

3


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

4


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

5


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

6


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

7


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

8


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

9


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

10


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

11


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

12


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

13


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

14


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

15


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

16


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

17


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

18


----------



## szollo04 (2013 Március 6)

20


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

köszönet a topikért


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

második köszönet a topikért!:``:


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

harmadik köszönet a topikért!:2:


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

negyedik köszönet a topikért!


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

ötödik köszönet a topikért!


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

köszi :-?


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

mégegyszer nagyon köszikiss


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

annak aki ezt létrehozta


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

kedvencem a sudoku\\m/


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

meg a zsírozás:0:


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

örök hála kiss


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

18


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

19


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

20:00:


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

21 ?


----------



## pirkadat (2013 Március 7)

jóó ez a canadahun


----------



## Manócska1963 (2013 Március 7)

Állandó tag szeretnék lenni. 2. Mikor lehetek az? 3. Éppen dolgozom. 4. Nem sokára végzek. 5. Szerencsére. 6. Mindjárt mehetek haza. 7. Otthon mosni fogok. 8. Tévét nézek. 9. Alszom. 10. Reggel korán kelek. 11. Reggelizek. 12. Kávézom. 13. Holnap korábban végzek. 14. Elmegyek fodrászhoz. 15. Főzök. 16. Szombat lesz. 17. Mosni is fogok. 18. Pihenek. 19. Telefonálok. 20. Elmegyek vásárolni.


----------



## Manócska1963 (2013 Március 7)

1


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

“Menj, csinálj magadból most bolondot, inkább, minthogy egy életen át annak tartsd magad.” /Waterboys /


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

“Ha igazán megakarsz védeni valakit, tedd erőssé, akkor képes lesz nélküled is boldogulni.” /Orthros no inu /


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

“Igaz, elvesztettem az eszem. Szóval te, akinek ép az esze, ne is próbálj megérteni.” /Gumiho/


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

_*“Egy diák, aki csak a tudást ismeri és az igazi becsületességet,
de nem törekszik megérteni a közönséges polgári életet,
ha azokat, kik tudásukat élelemért adják el,
tolvajoknak tekinti,
akkor azokat, kik tudásukat hatalomért bocsájtják áruba,
becsületesnek gondolja?
Ha az ilyen embereknek hagyják, hogy tőrrel bánjanak, késforgató gyilkos volna,
ha van olyan, kiből tolvaj lehetne,
az a személy én volnék.”*__/SungKyunKwan Scandal/_


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

*“A célpontot nem lehet eltalálni egy görbe nyíllal.”*
_/SungKyunKwan Scandal/_


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

*” Élvezni kell az életet és másokat boldoggá tenni. Elég így élni az életet.**
De mint mindannyian tudjátok nem az a fajta vagyok, aki másokat boldoggá tud tenni. Szóval kezdetnek azt tervezem, hogy legalább élvezni fogom az életet.”*
_/Playful Kiss/_


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

*“Nem más az ellenfelünk, magunkat kell legyőznünk.”*
_/Cat street/_


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

*“-A fejed csak dísznek használod?
-Igen. A fejem már születésemtől fogva csak dísznek használom.
Éppen ezért a szívem szerint élek.”*_/Warrior Baek Dong Soo /_


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

*“Ha te nem változol, semmi sem fog változni körülötted.”*_/GTO-2012 /_


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

_*“A felelősségünk súlya teljesen különböző *__*.”*_
_/Gokusen 2/_


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

*“Ha valaki máson akarsz segíteni, először válj olyan emberré, aki képes rá.”
*_/Shounen wa Tori ni Natta/_


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

_*“Az életed nem csak a tiéd.”*_
_/Rescue/_


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

_*“Először magamat kell megszeretnem, hogy mást szeretni tudjak.”*_
_/Nobuta Wo Produce /_


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

_*“-Gyerekként gyakran vágtam ketté a hold tükörképét a vízben.
De még ha fel is tudtam szelni a holdat a vízben, végül képtelen voltam elérni a holdat az égen.
-Én elégedett voltam, hogy a vízben fodrozódást keltettem*__*.”*_
_/Warrior Baek Dong Soo/_


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

_*“A távozás csupán egy pillanatig tart.”*_
_/Gumiho/_


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

_*“Ne csináld…, megszokássá válik. Ha pedig valami megszokássá válik, azon nehéz változtatni..”*_
_/SungKyunKwan Scandal/_


----------



## hwang jin yi (2013 Március 7)

köszi


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

egy


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

kettő


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

három


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

négy


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

öt:..:


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

hat


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

hét


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

nyolc


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

kilnec


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

tíz:..:


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

tizenegy


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

tizenkettő


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

tizenháromkiss


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

tizennégy


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

tizenöt


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

tizenhatkiss


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

tizenhét:4:


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

tizennyolc:222::222::222:


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

tizenkilenc


----------



## lavera (2013 Március 7)

húúúúúúúúsz


----------



## bukfenc7 (2013 Március 9)

köszi


----------



## bukfenc7 (2013 Március 9)

ez már a második


----------



## bukfenc7 (2013 Március 10)

ötös


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

köszönöm szépen!


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

szuper


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

jó


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

köszi


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

öt


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

hat


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

hét


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

nyolc


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

9


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

10


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

na lássuk


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

11


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

És mégegyszer


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

ad


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

csak a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

hol tartok?


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

12


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

Kezdjünk számolni


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

13


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

Most már értem.


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

akkor 1


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

14


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

2


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

köszi


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

3


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

15


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

17


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

18


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

19


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

5


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

20


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

12


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

már csak 7


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

csak6​


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

4


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

még 4


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

3-2-1


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

2-1


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

hol tartok?


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

és az utolsó


----------



## krauthf (2013 Március 10)

csak a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## izahf (2013 Március 10)

sziasztok! egy baratnom is regisztralt, de nem kapott az e-mailen levelet ahol visszaigazolhatna. Es most be tud lepni, de nem tud uzeneteket irni. Ilyenkor mi a teendo? Koszonom


----------



## preacher (2013 Március 10)

Értem...


----------



## preacher (2013 Március 10)

...ezt...


----------



## BELLIKÉM (2013 Március 10)

Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## BELLIKÉM (2013 Március 10)

:d


----------



## BELLIKÉM (2013 Március 10)

kiss


----------



## bukfenc7 (2013 Március 10)

10


----------



## bukfenc7 (2013 Március 10)

tííz


----------



## bukfenc7 (2013 Március 10)

most már 11


----------



## bukfenc7 (2013 Március 10)

ez a 15


----------



## bukfenc7 (2013 Március 10)

17


----------



## bukfenc7 (2013 Március 10)

tizennyolc


----------



## bukfenc7 (2013 Március 10)

egy híján húsz


----------



## bukfenc7 (2013 Március 10)

pontosan 20


----------



## bukfenc7 (2013 Március 10)

plusz 1 ráadás


----------



## ysenyerk (2013 Március 11)

Még sok van.


----------



## ysenyerk (2013 Március 11)

Még mindig.


----------



## Vakici (2013 Március 11)

Egy!


----------



## hmonka (2013 Március 11)

12


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 11)

13


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 11)

14


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 11)

14.


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 11)

15.


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 11)

16.


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 11)

17.


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 11)

18.


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 11)

19.


----------



## kmon (2013 Március 11)

20.


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 11)

20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 11)

És megtekinthetem a csatolmányokat?


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 11)

eddig semmi


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 11)

az egyik legszebb....


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

remek


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

és azóta?


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

micsoda?


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

persze, biztos, majd


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

hűha


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

abcd


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

remek


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

44


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

20


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

32


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

méris?


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

77


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

meg egy


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

21


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

19


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

nekem is


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

ez helyes


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

nemis


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

aha


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

+19


----------



## csirkepolip (2013 Március 12)

+8


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

​Magyarország megyéi:


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Bács-Kiskun megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Baranya megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Békés megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Csongrád megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Fejér megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Győr-Moson-Sopron megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Hajdú-Bihar megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Heves megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Komárom-Esztergom megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Nógrád megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Pest megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Somogy megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Tolna megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Vas megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Veszprém megye


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Zala megye


----------



## Atek271 (2013 Március 12)

Mind megvan?


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Most vmi kimaradt? Mert úgy látom nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## cathie (2013 Március 12)

Pedig úgy látom, megvan mind.


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

semmi


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

1


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

2:!:


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

3


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

4


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

5


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

6


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

7


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

8


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

9


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

10


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

11


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

12


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

13


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

14


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

15 :..: :..: :..: :..: :..: :..:


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

:``:


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

16


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

17


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

18 kiss:00:


----------



## Mankaaa (2013 Március 12)

18 :d


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

A1


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

A2


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

A3


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

A4


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

A5


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

A6


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

A7


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

A8


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

A9


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

B1


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

B2


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

B3


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

B4


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

B5


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

B6


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

B7


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

C1


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

C2


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

Még kettő


----------



## ftpbop (2013 Március 12)

Ezzel 20


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Hát akkor 1.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

nem egyszerű, 2.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

megy ez, 3.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Tarts ki, 4.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Lövésem sincs, miért jön föl az "oldal elhagyása" ablak, node sebaj, 5.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Ez a 6.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Néha meg elvisz a részletes üzenet lapra. Éljen a kvázi ingyen kommunikáció, 7.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

A 8-ra a polc a rím a cicaszámolás óta, 9.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Hopp, Internal Server Error, ilyen még nem volt, 9.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Jubilálunk, 10.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Magyar ember a kibúvót megtalálja, főleg, ha segítenek neki 11.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Ez az "Oldal elhagyása" akkor is rejtély, 12.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Biztos az üzenőablekot tekinti oldalnak 13.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Még szerencse, hogy ezt soha senki el nem olvassa, minek is 14.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

A küldés megy egyébként Alt+S-sel is, márha ez maradt a helyesírási útmutató szerint a helyes írás, mennyi is? 15.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Akkor ez most simán elment Alt+S-re felugró ablak nélkül. 16?


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Az Alt+S-ben az S-nek mintha nagynak kellene lennie, shift nélkül nem ment 17.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Új kombináció jött. Az Alt+Shift+s-re ment el, de felugró ablakkal, hogyaszongya "oldal elhagyása". 18, a nagykorúság határa.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

Uccsó előtti, aztán célszalag 19.


----------



## andizsolti (2013 Március 12)

Sziasztok. 
Én jelenleg óvodapedagógusnak tanulok, sok hasznos dolgot találtam itt, és azért regisztráltam, hogy ezeket le tudjam én is tölteni. Meg persze feltölteni olyat, ami nekem is megvan.


----------



## keletiwind (2013 Március 12)

No, itt a 20. Lehet, hogy a jövőben nem leszek ilyen aktív.


----------



## andizsolti (2013 Március 12)

Éppen ezért szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 13)

Bolond


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 13)

Mágus


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 13)

Főpapnő


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 13)

Uralkodónő


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 13)

Uralkodó


----------



## Harcos (2013 Március 13)

1


----------



## Harcos (2013 Március 13)

2


----------



## Harcos (2013 Március 13)

3


----------



## Harcos (2013 Március 13)

4


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

2


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

3


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

4


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

5


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

6


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

7


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

8


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

9


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

10


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

11


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

12


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

13


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

14


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

15


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

16


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

17


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

18


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

19


----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 13)

20


----------



## Harcos (2013 Március 13)

20


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

köszi


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

3


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

2


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

4


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

5:d


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

6


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

7


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

8


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

9


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

10


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

11


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

12


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

13


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

14


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

15


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

16


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

17


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

18


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

19


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

20


----------



## Dettui (2013 Március 13)

11 (mert kimaradt)


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

1


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

2


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

3:d


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

4


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

5


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

6


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

6:d


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

7


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

8


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

9


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

10


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

11


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

12


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

13


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

14:d


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

14


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

15


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

16


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

17


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

18


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

19


----------



## miki011 (2013 Március 13)

20kiss


----------



## phelan79 (2013 Március 13)

THX akkor én számolhatok itt??


----------



## phelan79 (2013 Március 13)

10


----------



## phelan79 (2013 Március 13)

012012012:55:


----------



## phelan79 (2013 Március 13)

123123:55::55::55:


----------



## phelan79 (2013 Március 13)

kisskisskiss


----------



## phelan79 (2013 Március 13)




----------



## phelan79 (2013 Március 13)

15 kiss:``:


----------



## phelan79 (2013 Március 13)

16:cici:


----------



## phelan79 (2013 Március 13)

17 :222:


----------



## phelan79 (2013 Március 13)

18  :55:


----------



## phelan79 (2013 Március 13)

19 ha jól számolom:-?


----------



## phelan79 (2013 Március 13)

20 :d


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

Főpap


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

Szeretők


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

8


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

9


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

10:..:


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

11kiss


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

12:d


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

12


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

13:33:


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

14:111:


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

15


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

16:--:


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

16


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

17:34:


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

18:00:


----------



## t.krika (2013 Március 14)

20


----------



## keykey (2013 Március 14)




----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

1


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

2


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

3


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

4


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

5:-?


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

6


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

7:5:


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

8


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

9


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

10


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

11


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

12


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

13


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

14:d


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

15


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

kiss


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)




----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)




----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

:-?:-?


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)

:d:d


----------



## goldfishke (2013 Március 14)




----------



## manna75 (2013 Március 14)

Van egy strucctojasom.


----------



## manna75 (2013 Március 14)

*kalocsai mintak*

arra szeretnek kalocsi mintat festeni


----------



## manna75 (2013 Március 14)




----------



## manna75 (2013 Március 14)

kiss


----------



## manna75 (2013 Március 14)

*ja igen a 20 masodperc*


----------



## manna75 (2013 Március 14)

szoval a tojas tul nagy, igy sok minta kell ra


----------



## manna75 (2013 Március 14)

na halad ez...


----------



## manna75 (2013 Március 14)

eleg egy picit turlmesnek lenni


----------



## manna75 (2013 Március 14)

*turelem*

turelem kalocsai mintat terem


----------



## manna75 (2013 Március 14)

*felido*

ok. felido...


----------



## manna75 (2013 Március 14)

szoval ott jartunk hogy a mintak mereterol beszeltunk


----------



## manna75 (2013 Március 14)

*rozsa*

egy szep rozsat mindenkeppen szeretnek festeni


----------



## manna75 (2013 Március 14)

*festek*

ki tudja milyen festekkel kellene ra festeni?!


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

uno


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

due


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

tre


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

uattro


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

cin ue


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

sei


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

sette


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

otto


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

nove


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

dieci


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

undici


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

undici 11


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

dodici


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

tredici 13


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

attordici 14


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

uindici 15


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

sedici 16


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

diciasette 17


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

diciotto 18


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

dicianove 19


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

venti 20


----------



## tundracska (2013 Március 15)

ventuno 21


----------



## Nana18 (2013 Március 15)

Köszi a segítséget


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

Köszönet


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

egy 1


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

kettő 2


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

három


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

négy 4


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

Öt 5


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

hat 6


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

hét 7


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

nyolc 8


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

kilenc 9


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

Tíz 10


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

tizenegy 11


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

tizenkettő 12


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

tizenhárom 13


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

Tizennégy 14


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

tizenöt 15


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

tizenhat 16


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

tizenhét 17


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

tizennyolc 18


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

tizenkilenc 19


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

Húsz 20


----------



## Morgan777 (2013 Március 15)

huszonegy 21


----------



## dove1991 (2013 Március 15)

cső!


----------



## dove1991 (2013 Március 15)

Lassan sikerül


----------



## dove1991 (2013 Március 15)

Hali


----------



## dove1991 (2013 Március 15)

Azért jó, hogy ez itt van


----------



## dove1991 (2013 Március 15)

mindjárt megvan ))


----------



## dove1991 (2013 Március 15)

kiválóan megy


----------



## dove1991 (2013 Március 15)

Akkor hajrá!!


----------



## dove1991 (2013 Március 15)

éssssssss


----------



## Marci97 (2013 Március 15)

Kiskacsafürdik....


----------



## toarpad (2013 Március 16)

"Már egy hete csak a mamára 
gondolok mindíg, meg-megállva.."


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Nyikorgó kosárral ölében, ment a padlásra, ment serényen.


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Én fölnéztem az est alól az egek fogaskerekére - csilló véletlen szálaiból törvényt szőtt a mult szövőszéke és megint fölnéztem az égre álmaim gőzei alól s láttam, a törvény szövedéke mindíg fölfeslik valahol.


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Az őszi eső szürke kontya arcomba lóg zilálva, bontva. Harmadik napja sírja, mondja, mint tébolyult anya motyogja - mert csecsre vágyom - rám meredve: Reátaláltam gyermekemre, aludj el, édes kedvesem, te, csitt, csitt, kicsikém, tente, tente...


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Mint tenger, ráng az apró termet; a cucli csöpög, mint a csap; a lány elveszi és a gyermek nyel, vonít és utánakap. Majd ismét a szájába nyomja, mert már csak tátog és feszül s mire az szopva megnyugodna, kiveszi ajkai közül.


----------



## doku (2013 Március 16)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget és még inkább megköszönnénk, ha iránytűt is kapnánk hozzá.


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

álom


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

*Nem értem*

Miért nem volt ott?


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

dátum


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

furcsa


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

gazda


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

hatalom


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

hétágra


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

nekem nyolc


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

kilenced


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

tized


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

egyel


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

ketted


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

tizenegy


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

12


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

13


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

14


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

15


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

16


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

17


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)

18


----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)




----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)




----------



## jakx (2013 Március 16)




----------



## Babmanyika (2013 Március 17)

21


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)




----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

Remélem befogadtok...


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

Rájöttem, hogy jó dolog olvasni


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

na még 15


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

kiss


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

123456


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

abcd


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

kiss


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

:22:


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

1234567890


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

gyerek könyveket is találok itt?


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

:..:


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

ki milyen könyvet szeret?


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

kinek mi a kedvence?


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

na még 5


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

na még négy


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

már csak három


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

hamar meg lesz a 20


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

na még 2


----------



## cris78 (2013 Március 18)

még 1


----------



## Manócska1963 (2013 Március 18)

1


----------



## Manócska1963 (2013 Március 18)

2


----------



## Manócska1963 (2013 Március 18)

3


----------



## Manócska1963 (2013 Március 18)

4


----------



## Manócska1963 (2013 Március 18)

5


----------



## Manócska1963 (2013 Március 18)

6


----------



## Manócska1963 (2013 Március 18)

ha


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

1.


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

2


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

3


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

4


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

5


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

6:--:


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

7


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

8:d


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

8


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

9


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

10


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

11


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

12


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

13


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

14


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

15


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

16


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

17:d


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

17


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

18


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

19


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

20


----------



## arian (2013 Március 21)

Nagyon drukkolok, hogy öszejöjjön!


----------



## arian (2013 Március 21)

rodicaindia, nagyon ügyes vagy, gratulálok!


----------



## tesikzsuzsa (2013 Március 21)

Köszi


----------



## agyalgó (2013 Március 21)

Sok igazság van benne.


----------



## agyalgó (2013 Március 21)

Gyorsan össze fog jönni.


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

1 )

Egy férfi bemegy a boltba, és így szól a csinos eladó hölgyhöz
- Szeretnék egy pár olyan kesztyűt venni a feleségemnek, de sajnos nem tudom a méretét.
- Ezen segíthetek - mondja az eladó -, fogja meg a kezem, és mondja meg, hogy kisebb, vagy nagyobb a felesége keze!
A férfi megfogja, majd örömmel így szól
- Ó, pontosan ekkora!
Az eladó odaadja a kesztyűket.
- Még valamit?
- Most, hogy mondja, vennék neki egy melltartót és egy bugyit is!


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

A feleség kibérel egy hotelban egy szobát, hogy ott a szeretőjével szerelmeskedjenek. Egyszer csak valaki dörömböl az ajtón
- Biztos a férjem! Ugorj gyorsan ki az ablakon! - kiáltja a nő.
- De hát a 13. emeleten vagyunk!
- Jajj már, csak nem vagy babonás


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Amikor 1969-ben Armstrong a Holdra lépett, ez volt az első mondata: 
- Ez egy kis lépés egy embernek, de egy nagy ugrás az emberiségnek! A második pedig (állítólag) ez volt: "Sok szerencsét Mr. Gorsky!"
Ennek a mondatnak az értelmét sokáig nem tudta rajta kívül senki. Csak nemrég mesélte el, hogy mi is volt ez a 2. mondat
- Amikor gyerek voltam ez a Mr. Gorsky volt a szomszédunk, és meglehetősen mogorva ember volt. Mindig haragudott ránk, ha átpattant a labdánk az ő kertjébe. Nem mertük elkérni tőle, inkább átosontunk hozzá úgy, hogy ne vegye észre. Egy ilyen osonás alkalmával (nyitva volt a ház ablaka) hallom, hogy Mr. Gorsky éppen
orális szexre akarja rábírni feleségét. Mire az asszony
- Tudod mikor veszem én a te farkad a számba? Majd ha a szomszéd gyerek a Holdon ugrál!


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Az agressziv kismalac ördögöt fest 1 nyilvános wc falára. Megkérdezik tőle:-Szarva van? -Nem,festve!


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

A feleséghez megérkezik a
szeretője, de mielőtt
belekezdenének a
házasságtörésbe, az asszony így
szól
- Drágám! Takarjuk le a papagáj
kalitkáját, mert a múltkor is
majdnem lebuktatott
bennünket!
Így is tesznek, majd a férfi új
ötlettel áll elő
- Kedvesem! Kitaláltam egy új
pózt! Te letérdepelsz, én
felugrok a csillárra, belengek, majd
az asztalon dobbantva
mélyen beléd hatolok hátulról!
Erre megszólal a papagáj
- Nem érdekel ha a nyelvem is
kivágjátok, de ezt akkor is látni
akarom!


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Nyuszika és a pocok sétál az erdőben. Egyszer csak egy olyan részhez érnek, ahol le van taposva a fű, és a nyuszika elkezd sírni.
- Mi a baj? Miért sírsz?
- Mert itt erőszakolt meg először a medve.
Mennek tovább, és még egy olyan részhez érnek. A nyuszika megint elkezd sírni. Megkérdezi a pocok
- Már megint miért sírsz?
- Itt erőszakolt meg másodszor a medve.
Mennek tovább, a nyuszika megint elkezd sírni, és a pocok megint megkérdezi, hogy miért sír.
- Itt erőszakolt meg harmadszor a medve.
Végül egy olyan helyhez érnek, ahol ki van tépkedve a fű, a bokrok, a fák ki vannak csavarva. A nyuszika rettentően röhögni kezd. Mire a pocok
- Most meg miért nevetsz?
- Itt mondtam meg a medvének, hogy AIDS-es vagyok!


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Két paraszt találkozik. Azt mondja az egyik
- Képzeld, a múltkor a tenyészbikám impotens lett, de az állatorvos felírt valamit, amitől aztán helyrejött.
Egy hét múlva megint találkoznak.
- Komám, képzeld, most meg az én bikám gyengélkedik. Nem tudod, hogy hívják azt a gyógyszert ?
- Nem tudom, de csokoládéíze van.


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Egy dühös fickó lép be a kocsmába, kezében egy pisztollyal.
- Úgy hallottam, a feleségem megcsalt valakivel! Hadd lássam, van-e elég bátorság benne, hogy kiálljon velem!
Erre egy hang a háttérből
- Haver, szerintem nincs elég golyó a pisztolyodban ehhez...


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

-Mi a közős a pap és a karácsonyfa között? -??? -Mindkettőnek csak dísznek vannak a golyók...


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Pistikét és Mórickát megkérdezi a tanító néni
- Pistike, te mi leszel felnőtt korodban?
- Rendőr.
- Az szép szakma. És te Móricka?
- Én bűnöző.
- Miért bűnöző?
- Hogy együtt játszhassak Pistikével!


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Az anya elkíséri a lányát a nőgyógyászhoz. Mikor végre ő is bejut a rendelőbe, így szól az orvoshoz: - Nos, mi van a kislányommal? -Valójában nincs jó színben - mondja az orvos. - Egy kis változásra lenne szüksége. - Levegőváltozásra? - Nem. Névváltozásra.


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Nyelvvizsga van a rendőrtiszti főiskolán. Bemegy az első
- Do you speak English ? - kérdezi a vizsgáztató.
- Höö ? - válaszolja a diák.
Bemegy a következő vizsgáztató.
- Do you speak English ? - kérdezi ismét a vizsgáztató.
- Höö ? - válaszolja a diák.
Jön a következő
- Do you speak English ? - hangzik a kérdés.
- Yes, I do. - mondja a diák.
- Höö ? - mondja a vizsgáztató.


----------



## T Zsóka (2013 Március 21)

Kedves zsuzsanna03!
Köszi a tájékoztatást


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Tűnj el a házból! - ordítja magából kikelve a feleség. - Látni se akarlak többé!
A férj elindul az ajtó felé.
- Remélem nyomorúságos, fájdalmas és lassú halálod lesz! - kiáltja utána a feleség.
Erre a férj megáll, és tétován megkérdi
- Most akkor mégis azt akarod, hogy maradjak?


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Két rendőr ügyeletet tart a Balaton mellett. Egyszer látják, hogy egy úszkáló ember nagy csapkodások mellett elmerül. Az egyik rendőr beugrik a vízbe, majd némi keresgélés után partra húzza a delikvenst. Ezután mindjárt mesterséges légzéssel próbálják életre kelteni. Némi próbálkozás után egyikük megszólal
- Te Józsi, most látom, ez nem a mi emberünk, ennek korcsolya van a lábán.


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Érettségizik a rendőr. Felteszik az első kérdést
- Mikor volt az 1948-as forradalom ?
- Passz.
- Mi volt az őszirózsás forradalom jelképe ?
- Passz.
- Hogy hívják a fociban azt, amikor egyik játékos a másiknak továbbítja a labdát ?
- Hát ezt speciel nem tudom.


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Mikor kell az anyóst lecserélni? -??? -Amikor már nem indul első rúgásra!


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

A légjóbb anyós?
A pór hanyós.


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Anyósa temetéséről érkezik
haza a férj, amikor hatalmas
vihar támad. Dörög az ég,
villámlik, és a szél egy cserepet
is a fejére sodor a ház
tetejéről. A férj felnéz, jól
megszemléli viharos égboltot
és igy szól
- Na, úgy látszik felért!


----------



## sanchezccn (2013 Március 21)

Az anyós felhívja orvos vejét
- Fiam, kificamodott a bokám, most mit csináljak?
- Sántítson mama, sántítson!


----------



## micimacicuci (2013 Március 21)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

Két indián ül a folyóparton. Eltelik egy óra, mikor az öreg indián megszólal:
- Uff!
A fiatal indián felpattan, beleugrik a vízbe. Átúszik, majd vissza. Leül az öreg mellé és hallgat.
Újabb óra múlva ismét megszólal az öreg:
- Uff!
A fiatal felpattan, ugrik, vissza, és hallgat tovább.
Újabb óra múltán szól az öreg:
- Uff!
A fiatal indián dühösen válaszol:
- Uffon most már maga, én már ufftam eleget!


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

Nagyapó állandóan a régi szép időket emlegette, különösen azért, mert olcsóbb volt az élet. Igy sóhajtozott:
"Amikor kisgyerek voltam, anyám elküldött a boltba, és két vekni kenyeret, 6 almát, egy szál kolbászt, két liter tejet és még újságot is tudtam venni, összesen 100 forintból!"
Majd hozzátette: "Ez ma már lehetetlen, azok a rohadt kamerák mindenütt ott vannak!"


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

Párbeszéd egy börtönben:
- Te miért ülsz?
- Találtam az utcán egy rendszámtáblát, és hazavittem.
- Egy rendszám miatt elítéltek?
- Igen, mert rá volt szerelve egy Opel.


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

A fiatal zsidó házasodna, de nagy dilemmába van. Felkeresi a bölcs rabbit:
- Rabbi! Házasodni akarok, de mondd, mit tegyek? Vegyek el egy bomba jó nőt, aki egész életemben megcsal fűvel-fával, vagy pedig egy rusnyát, ez esetben tudom, hogy csak az enyém lesz örökre.
Mire a rabbi:
- Hát dönts fiam, mi jobb. Megosztani egy tortát a barátaiddal, vagy megenni egy kalap szart egyedül?


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

Az öreg Kenobi bemegy a Jedik városába és megszólít egy sétáló férfit:
- Megmondaná kérem, hogy merre van a legközelebbi Baumax?
Mire a férfi:
- Nálunk csak Obi van, Kenobi.


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

- Halló, Rendőrség?
- Igen, tessék!
- Ugye van Önöknek ilyen kábítószer kereső kutyájuk?
- Igen van.
- Akkor ide küldenék a lakásomra egy emberükkel? Ugyanis nemrég sodortam magamnak egy jointot és sehol sem találom.


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

- Mit mondott Monet Picassónak, amikor találkoztak a francia Riviérán?
- ???
- Elég jól festesz rövidnadrágban.


----------



## Kukonya1 (2013 Március 21)

remélem jól csinálom, már 8 bejegyzésem van, hol ide hol oda szólok... így is lehet


----------



## Kukonya1 (2013 Március 21)

emberünk: Hány fekvőtámaszt tudsz csinálni?
_Chuck Norris: Az összeset.._


----------



## Kukonya1 (2013 Március 21)

A főnök odahajol titkárnője füléhez, és súgva kérdezi:
- Mondja Gizike, van valami programja ma estére?
- Nincs, főnök úr - mondja elpirulva Gizike.
- Jó, akkor feküdjön le korán, mert már nagyon unom, hogy minden reggel elkésik!


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

- Évike, legyél az én tündöklő csillagom!
- Hogy gondolod ezt, Pisti?
- Este gyere fel, és reggel tűnjél el...


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

Sarki boltban a pénztárnál:
- Elnézést, kártyával lehet fizetni?
- Persze.
- Jó, akkor tud visszaadni egy pikk ászbol és egy kör királyból?


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

- Kisfiam, mi lesz így belőled, hogy folyton csak hazudozol?
- Ha ügyetlen vagyok börtöntöltelék, ha ügyes vagyok meteorológus, ha nagyon ügyes vagyok, politikus.


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

Hasfelmetsző Jack kedvenc mondása:
- "Az igazi szépség belülről fakad!"


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

Az uszoda úszómestere odaszól egy pasasnak:
- Elnézést uram, legyen szíves, ne pisiljen a vízbe!
- Ugyan, mások is belepisilnek!
- Igen, de nem a rajtkőről!


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

Az újdonsült úszómester lelkendezve meséli:
- Milyen kedvesek ezen a strandon a fürdőzők! Ma már vagy 8-an integettek nekem a vízből!


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

Egy texasi farmer elmegy egy barátját meglátogatni Ausztráliába. A barátja körbevezeti a birtokon. Kiérnek egy nagy mezőre. A texasi farmer megjegyzi:
- Szép nagy mező ez, de nálunk, Texasban kétszer ekkorák vannak!
Bemennek egy hatalmas istállóba, a texasi ismét megszólal:
- Látom, szép teheneid vannak, de nálunk, Texasban kétszer ekkorák a tehenek!
Az ausztrál kicsit zokonveszi a nagyzolást, ezért szótlanul indulnak vissza a házhoz, amikor egy csoport kenguru ugrál el mellettük. A texasi döbbenten megkérdi:
- Úristen, ezek meg mik voltak?
Az ausztrál félvállról:
- Miért csodálkozol, nálatok Texasban nincsenek szöcskék?


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

Két részeg megy a vasúti sínek között.
- Te, hogy ez a lépcső milyen hosszú!
- Ja! És a korlát is milyen alacsony!
- Nem baj, hallom már, hogy jön a lift!


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

- Apa! - panaszkodik Pistike az apukájának - megvertek a buzik!
- De hát miért nem futottál el, kisfiam? - kérdi az apja.
- Magas sarkú cipőben futni?


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

A ritka könyvek gyűjtője összefut egy férfival, aki elmondja neki, hogy épp most dobott ki egy régi, szakadt Bibliát, ami ősidők óta ott porosodott a háza padlásán.
- Valami Guten ... vagy kicsoda nyomtatta ki.
- Csak nem Guttenberg? - kérdezi a könyvgyűjtő elképedve.
- Hisz akkor maga a legritkább könyvek egyikét dobta a szemétbe! Egy Guttenberg bibliát a minap árvereztek el 8 millió dollárért!
- Na, hát az enyém egy centet sem ért volna - mondja nagy nyugodtan az ember. Valami Luther Márton ugyanis összefirkálta az elejét.


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

Egy ember elmegy a bölcs rabbihoz, hogy megtudja tőle a hosszú élet titkát.
- Bölcs rabbi, mondja már meg nekem, hogy mi a hosszú élet titka.
- Fiam, azt javaslom neked, hogy ne cigizz, ne piálj és ne nőzz.
- Akkor hosszú életem lesz?
- Azt nem tudom, de kurva hosszúnak fog tűnni.


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

- Alszol?
- Nem.
- Van egy ezresed?
- Alszom.


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 21)

Egy öregember üldögél egy padon. Odaül mellé egy punk csávó a szivárvány színeiben játszó tarajos hajával. Az öreg csak bámul rá. Végül a punk nem bírja tovább és megkérdezi:
- Mi van tata, még soha nem csinált semmi vadat életében?
Mire az öreg:
- Dehogynem fiam, egyszer úgy berúgtam, hogy megkeféltem egy papagájt. Pont azon gondolkodtam, hogy nem te vagy-e a fiam.


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 21)

One


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 21)

Two


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 21)

Three


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 21)

Four


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 21)

Five


----------



## pancsukaaa (2013 Március 21)

Ide is lehet írni ?


----------



## pancsukaaa (2013 Március 21)

Zenész vagyok és az így jó , a zenétől szebb nekem nincsen dallamokból áll életem , általuk létezem !


----------



## Peterrke (2013 Március 22)

Süsü, hisz te seggrészeg vagy! Lehelj csak rám...


----------



## Peterrke (2013 Március 22)

lassan megy ez


----------



## Matya1 (2013 Március 22)

köszi


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

hat...


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

...hét


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

nyolc


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

kilenc


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

fele megvan


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

Miért kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

Na mindegy.


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

:!::!:


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

Hogy állandó tag lehess


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

:4:


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

Nem elég, hogy regisztráltam?


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

11 :ugras:


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

:111:


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

Úgy tűnik nem...gondolom kellenek a hozzászólások, hogy használni lehessen a fórumokat.
Na, ezt jól elmagyaráztam. :lol:


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

12


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

húsz


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

13...


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

14 :d


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)




----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

fifteen :mrgreen:


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

Sándor


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

József


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

tizenhat :smile:


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

Itt vagyok


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

Benedek


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

hahó


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

nem hozta a meleget


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

zsákban


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

hozzák


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

a


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

siebzehn :2:


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

1145


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

*m*eleget


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

!


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

19...


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

16


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

17


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

...20! :``:


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

18


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

lassú hozzászólás


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

Ááh, csak tizenkilenc


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

ja


----------



## Denselle (2013 Március 22)

Oké, megvan...elvileg


----------



## laciapa (2013 Március 22)

talán 20


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

hétfő


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

kedd


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

szerda


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

csütörtök


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

péntek a legjobb nap


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

szombat még mindig jó


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

szomorú vasárnap


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

már 18 lesz


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

lassan 18


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

meg van a 20


----------



## szigá (2013 Március 22)

remélem minden meg van


----------



## maresz1975 (2013 Március 22)

.d


----------



## maresz1975 (2013 Március 22)

B


----------



## maresz1975 (2013 Március 22)

Hétvége


----------



## maresz1975 (2013 Március 22)

tavaszi szünet...


----------



## maresz1975 (2013 Március 22)

Húsvét-pihenés


----------



## maresz1975 (2013 Március 22)

szombat


----------



## maresz1975 (2013 Március 22)

vasárnap


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

abc


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Nem baj, ha leesel. Az se számít, ha elbuksz, vesztesz, vagy vétkezel. A gond az, ha nem tudod, miért.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Az embernek meg kell tanulnia, hogyan nézzen, mielőtt látni akar.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Ha tudsz, segíts másokon. Ha nem, legalább ne árts nekik.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Aki jól tud hallgatni, amellett, hogy mindenhol kedvelik, egy idő után meg is tanul egy-két dolgot.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Nem szégyen a futás. Mármint ha jófelé szalad az ember.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

A pazarlás, az értelmetlen költekezés csak pillanatokra szerezhet örömet, utóbb megvan a böjtje.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

A papírsárkányok a széllel szemben szállnak a legmagasabbra - nem vele.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Aki nem figyel, hallani sem fog.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Mögöttünk örök csend, előttünk is örök csend, és létünk rövid idejét úgy kell leélnünk, hogy a futó pillanat boldogságával töltsük be a csend egész megmérhetetlen ürességét.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Hiába üvölt a szél, a szikla nem hajlik meg tőle.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Tulajdonképpen nincsenek is rossz tulajdonságaim, ugyanis azoknak hála alázatot tudtam tanulni.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Az a kiapadhatatlan erőforrás, amely a valódi intelligenciát működteti és meghatározza: a kíváncsiság.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Semmi, még a pénz se fogy oly villámgyorsan, mint a tisztelet és tekintély, ha egyszer az ember költeni kezd belőle.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Két nyergen ülni, mindenütt tetszeni sok bajjal jár.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Aki gyalog van, az ne válogasson a hintókban, hanem üljön fel mindjárt az első kínálkozó járműre.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Aki harc közben sopánkodni kezd, elveszíti a csatát. Ha valaki érzeleg, és a viadal közben a múlton mereng: egyetlen horogütéssel leteríti az idő.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Amíg itt vagyunk, itt van az életünk is. Így mikor szeretettel és figyelemmel árasztjuk el férjeket, feleségeket, szülőket, gyermekeket, és örökös barátainkat, akik körülöttünk vannak, ugyanezt kell tennünk, ugyanilyen mértékben a saját életünkkel is, hiszen a miénk. Az életünk mi magunk vagyunk.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Egy okos észrevétel már nem is számít annyira okosnak, ha túl későn jön.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

A vitézség ritkán helyettesítheti a létszámot.


----------



## iveta67 (2013 Március 22)

Nagyon sokáig tart, amíg az ember nem ért meg semmit.


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

Öreg bácsi megy a kivilágítatlan kerékpáron. Megállítja a rendőr, és így szól:
-Bátyám, ha nem ég a lámpa a biciklin, akkor tolni kell !
Mire az öreg: 
– Már kipróbáltam, akkor se ég!


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

- Jean, kössön spárgát az anyósomra.
– Miért, uram?
– Sárkányt akarok eregetni.


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

Az iskolában a tanárnő a következő kérdést teszi fel:
- Mondjatok gyerekek öt olyan állatot, amelyik az északi sarkon él!
Móricka majdnem kiesik a padból, úgy jelentkezik.
- Na, Móricka?
- Egy fóka és négy jegesmedve.


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

Egy járókelő megállít az utcán egy másikat: 
- Ne haragudjon...az állomást keresem. 
- Nem haragszom. Keresse.


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

Megy Ali a sivatagban, előtte megy 50 méterrel a felesége.
Meglátja Ahmed:
- Ali, nem tudod, hogy meg vagyon írva a Koránban: a feleség csak a férje mögött haladhat?!
- Igen, de amikor a Koránt írták, akkor még nem volt elaknásítva a sivatag!


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

Mi a nő 4 kedvenc állata?
- egy Jaguár a garázsban
- egy bika az ágyban
- egy ezüst róka a nyakban
- és egy marha aki mindezt finanszírozza...


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

-Képzeld a feleségem krumpli pürét akart csinálni a húshoz, de mikor kiment a kamrába krumpliért, meghalt.
- És te mit csináltál?
- Hát rizst...


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

- Mi szeretnél lenni kisfiam? - kérdezik a srácot a pályaválasztási tanácsadáson.
- Hát ha jól belegondolok, télen medve, nyáron pedagógus...


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

Skót apa levele a fiának:
"Mellékelten küldöm a pénzt amit kértél fiam.

U.i.: Amúgy meg tájékoztatlak a 10 fontot csak 1 nullával írják."


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

Kovács a nyakánál fogva kilógatja az anyósát a tizedikről, majd így szól hozzá:
- Te boszorkány! Mások már megmérgeztek volna, vagy a vasalóval verték volna szét a fejed, de lásd milyen ember vagyok én: szabadon engedlek!


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

- Asszonyom ez az 5 ezres hamis.
- Akkor engem tegnap este megerőszakoltak...


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

Szőke nő telefonál:
- Halló, illatszerbolt?
- Nem…
- Akkor minek veszik fel a
telefont?


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

Két kisfiú arról beszélget, melyikük apja a gyávább.
- Az én apukám annyira félős, hogy amikor villámlik, bebújik az ágy alá - mondja az első.
- Az semmi - kontráz a második. - Az apukám olyan gyáva, hogy mindig a szomszéd néninél alszik, ha anyu éjszakás a munkahelyén!


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

A szabálytalanul közlekedő szőke nőt megállítja a rendőr, majd azt mondja neki:
- Hölgyem, ezért a szabálytalanságért 10.000 forint helyszíni bírságot kell fizetnie!
Mire a nő:
- Huhh, úgy látszik szerencsés napom van, tegnap ugyanezért még a jogosítványomat is elvették!


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

Szülészorvos, karján az újszülöttel, kérdezi az anyukát :

- Mondja, asszonyom, volt ezelőtt Önnek a férjén kívül mással is szexuális kapcsolata?
- Miért, nyerít?


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

Nyuszikát megerőszakolja a róka. Az eset után nyuszika hüppögve kérdezi.
-Róka,legalább papírod van arról,hogy nem vagy AIDS-es?
-Már hogyne volna.
-Jó,akkor akár szét is tépheted.


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

felüljáró - aluljáró


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

van élet a facen túl?


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

A csend is lehet fegyver


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

Ha a csend beszélni tudna...


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

... jaj de nagy mesemondó volna


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

6


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

7 -1 + 8 * 2 ?


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

2 *8*


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

9 méltatlan hozzászólás, ami senkit sem érdekel


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

10 rubrika az élet, még ha sose kéred.


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

A 11 az eleven.


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

12 egy tucat.


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

Tényleg mágikus szám a 13?


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

Nem hiszek a számmisztikában, ahogy sok minden másban sem.


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

15-től felelősségre vonhatók már az elkövetők.


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

16


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

17


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

18


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

19


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

20


----------



## feluljaro (2013 Március 23)

És egy ráadásnak


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

"Szeretni - azt jelenti, hogy egy részt adsz magadból, fizetséget nem kérve és feltételek nélkül." (Adam J. Jackson)


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

"A szeretet hidat képez olyan pontok között is, melyek között lehetetlennek tűnik a kapcsolat." (Paulo Coelho)


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

"Az élet állandó kockázatot rejt, és aki megfeledkezik erről, az soha nem készül fel a sors kihívásaira." (P.C.)


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

"Nem kell túlkomplikálni. Ha egy férfi látni akar, ő keres. Ha veled akar lenni, megteszi. Nem egy nőnek kell őrült módjára, tíz körömmel belekapaszkodva mindent feláldozni. Csak ésszel. Egyébként is, akinek a figyelméért harcolni kell, az már rég nem jó. A legjobb dolgok maguktól jönnek. Erőlködés, játszmák, és buta hisztériák nélkül, tisztán, csak úgy belehuppannak az öledbe, amikor nem is számítasz rá. De ha elmegy, hagyd. Ha megteszi, fogadd el. Aki elmegy, az nem a tiéd. Aki elmegy, az sosem ért ide igazán. Majd jön olyan, aki fél percet sem tud lélegezni nélküled, mert annyira kellesz neki. Levegőt fog kapni, meg minden, de csak igazán akkor él, ha mellette vagy - és ezzel te sem leszel másképp. Feltöltöd és feltölt téged. Támogat és melletted áll. Harcoltok mindennel, együtt, és erőt merítetek egymásból. Mert ami jó, az valami ilyesmi. Ott aztán nem lesz megalázkodás, vagy épp önfeladás. Csak az van, hogy hisztek egymásban, és húztok előre. Az összes többi csak gyerekes és szükségtelen játszma."
Oravecz Nóra


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

"Az ember becsvágya olyan eszményi közönséget teremt magának, amelyet úgy hívnak: utókor."
Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

"A felejtés nem a történelem bűne: a történelem vak, öntudattalan. A felejtés az emberek bűne, akik a történelmet csinálják. Az embereknek van rá jó okuk, hogy kiválogassák vagy eltüntessék az emlékeiket, és nem szeretik, ha szót kérnek azok, akiket szeretnének elfelejteni."
Pierre Miquel


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

.


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

_


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

:d


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

...


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu92PjtzMhk


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7aLlE1kckE


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

„Ezékiel 25:17 Az igaz ember járta ösvényt mindkét oldalról szegélyezi az önző emberek igazságtalansága és a gonoszok zsarnoksága. Áldott legyen az, ki az irgalmasság és a jóakarat nevében átvezeti a gyöngéket a sötétség völgyén, mert ő valóban testvérének őrizője s az elveszett gyermekek meglelője. Én pedig lesújtok majd tereád hatalmas bosszúval és rettentő haraggal, és amazokra is, akik testvéreim ármányos elpusztítására törnek, és majd megtudjátok, hogy az én nevem az Úr, amikor szörnyű bosszúm lesújt rátok!”


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

„Nem lehet tudni, hogy hová tartunk
semmi sem változtat meg, de minden alakít rajtam”


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

„..Ha helyesen élsz, akkor sem élhetsz örökké. De te azért csak élj helyesen, és a neved örökké élhet...”


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPleIdPTPus


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

.


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

__


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

. . .


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

_


----------



## noemi.nagy93 (2013 Március 23)

20


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Ady Endre: Én nem vagyok Magyar?


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Ős Napkelet olyannak álmodta,


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Amilyen én vagyok:


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Hősnek, borúsnak, büszke szertelennek,


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Kegyetlennek, de ki elvérzik


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Kegyetlennek, de ki elvérzik


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Egy gondolaton.


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Ős Napkelet ilyennek álmodta:


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Merésznek, újnak,


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Nemes, örök-nagy gyermeknek,


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Nap-lelkűnek, szomjasnak, búsitónak,


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Nyugtalan vitéznek.


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Egy szerencsétlen, igaz isten


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Fájdalmas, megpróbált remekének,


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Nap fiának, magyarnak.


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

(S az álmosaknak, piszkosaknak,


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Korcsoknak és cifrálkodóknak,


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Félig-élőknek, habzó szájúaknak,


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Magyarkodóknak, köd-evőknek,


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Svábokból jött magyaroknak


----------



## waldren (2013 Március 23)

Én nem vagyok magyar?)


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 23)

Valamit biztos rosszul csinálok mert még mindig csak friss tag vagyok!


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 23)

Mégis sikerült!!!!!!!! Juhééé!!!


----------



## Krisztina1967 (2013 Március 23)

Ne csak a fát nézd, csodáld az erdőt,
Ne egy száll virágot, hanem a mezőt,
Nézd az embereket, mily csodálatos,
A sok ember, mint tarka rét olyanok.


----------



## Uriv (2013 Március 23)

A hazaszeretet ott kezdődik, amikor egymást szeretik azok,akik egy 

hazában élnek. De ezt olyan nehezen értik meg az emberek.

_Wass Albert_


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 24)




----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

I had no choice but to hear you
You stated your case time and again
I thought about it


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

You treat me like I'm a princess
I'm not used to liking that
You ask how my day was


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

You've already won me over in spite of me
And don't be alarmed if I fall head over feet
Don't be surprised if I love you for all that you are
I couldn't help it
It's all your fault


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

Your love is thick and it swallowed me whole
You're so much braver than I gave you credit for
That's not lip service


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

You've already won me over in spite of me
And don't be alarmed if I fall head over feet
Don't be surprised if I love you for all that you are
I couldn't help it
It's all your fault


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

You are the bearer of unconditional things
You held your breath and the door for me
Thanks for your patience


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

You're the best listener that I've ever met
You're my best friend
Best friend with benefits
What took me so long


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

I've never felt this healthy before
I've never wanted something rational
I am aware now
I am aware now


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

You've already won me over in spite of me
And don't be alarmed if I fall head over feet
Don't be surprised if I love you for all that you are
I couldn't help it
It's all your fault


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

I am driving in my car up highway one 
I left LA without telling anyone 
There were people who needed something from me 
But I am sure they’ll get along fine on their own


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

I am dancing with my friends in elation 
We’ve taken adventures to new levels of fun 
I can feel the bones are smiling in my body 
I can see the meltings of inhibition


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

Oh this state of ecstasy 
Nothing but road could ever give to me 
This liberty wind in my face 
And I’m giggling again for no reason


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

I’m reeling jubilation 
Triumphant in delight 
I am at home in this high five 
And I’m smiling for no reason


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

I am sitting at the set of cali sun 
We’ve gotten quiet for its’ last precious seconds 
I can feel the salt of the sea on my skin 
And we still hear the echoes of abandon


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

Oh this state of ecstasy
Nothing but road could ever give to me 
This liberty wind in my face 
And I’m giggling again for no reason


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

how bout getting off all these antibiotics
how bout stopping eating when I'm full up
how bout them transparent dangling carrots
how bout that ever elusive kudo


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

thank you india
thank you terror
thank you disillusionment
thank you frailty
thank you consequence
thank you thank you silence


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

how bout me not blaming you for everything
how bout me enjoying the moment for once
how bout how good it feels to finally forgive you
how bout grieving it all one at a time


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

the moment I let go of it was the moment
I got more than I could handle
the moment I jumped off of it
was the moment I touched down


----------



## nightstalker (2013 Március 24)

how bout no longer being masochistic
how bout remembering your divinity
how bout unabashedly bawling your eyes out
how bout not equating death with stopping


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

1


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

2


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

3


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

4


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

5


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

6


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

7


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

8


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

9


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

10


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

11


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

12


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

13


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

14


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

15


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

16


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

17


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

18


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

19


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Március 24)

20


----------



## kivirulka (2013 Március 24)

18


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

Köszi szépen


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

2.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

3.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

4.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

5.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

6.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

7.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

8.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

9.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

10.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

11.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

12.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

13.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

14.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

15.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

16.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

17.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

18.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

19.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

20.


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)

Köszi!


----------



## Brucet1979 (2013 Március 25)




----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

köszi


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

1


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

2


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

3


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

4


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

5


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

66


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

798


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

kkk


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

űű


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)




----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

:55:


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)




----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

:idea:


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)




----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

17


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

18


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

19


----------



## cseppencs (2013 Március 25)

20


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Sziasztok!
Nekifutok, szeretnék állandó tag lenni!


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Az első lépést megtéve, nem tűnik ördöngös feladatnak.


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Még jó, hogy van egy ilyen gyakorló felület!


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

3


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Vannak problémáim, a "Gyors válasz küldése" gombra kattintással, a böngésző el akarja hagyni az oldalt.


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

négy


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

5


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

6


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Egyszerűsítek: 4


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

7:d


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Helló PAPATTY!


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

8


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

9:2:


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Gyakorlok tovább.


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

10


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

7


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

11\\m/


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

11-3:ugras:


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

3*3:..:


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

helló Hólb


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

:d12


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

13


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

14


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Kis szünetet kellett tartanom, de belehúzok!


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

nem jól számoltam 16


----------



## dorten (2013 Március 25)

Haha ilyen topik is van?


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

én nekem fogalmam sincs


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Finisbe vagy! Hajrá PAPATTY!


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

ezekszerint ^^


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

tízenegy


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

17


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

erre már nincsen ám mondóka


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

:!: 18


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

pedig ki kéne találni már csak a húsz hozzászólás miatt is


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Kezdünk sokan lenni, szuper ez a topic!


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

milyen jól hangzana 13 és semmi ötletem nincs


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

:lol:19


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

pedig ha lenne


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

kész van !


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

milyen jó is lenne


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

12 (csak)


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

akkor azt írhatnám


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Gratulálok PAPATTY!


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

és nem kéne semmit se kitalálnom


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

na folytassuk


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Úgy látom mindenki leköröz!


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

éééés közel a cél


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

ez lesz a huszadik hozzászólásom \o/


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Neked is gratulálok kispisti007


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Egyedül maradtam tag?


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

és ez a 21 xD


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

A számlálóm megállt, de azért folytatom.


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Jó így egyedül:smile:


----------



## kispisti007 (2013 Március 25)

köszi


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Hoppá! Csak nem egy állandó taggal beszélek?


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Csak úgy magamnak:20


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Hát eljött a nagy pillanat. 21 válasz, szép teljesítmény.


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Jó volt ebben a fórumban!
:ugras:


----------



## PAPATTY (2013 Március 25)

és mikor leszek állandó tag?


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Majd két nap múlva


----------



## Hólb (2013 Március 25)

Ha elértétek *a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, a fórum összes szolgálatát igénybe tudjátok venni.*


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

Egyszerű az élet,


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

ha tudod mit akarsz,


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

és csak Tőled függ,


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

hogy Béke lesz vagy Harc! (V.I.P.)


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

Múltkor, hogy Rácz Gergőt láttam a Dal-ban megint előkerültek a régi V.I.P. slágerek...


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

Emlékszik még egyáltalán valaki rájuk? mármint a V.I.P.-re?


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

90-es években volt egy Popbanda.


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

4 fiúból állt az együttes:


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

a Rakonczai fivérek:


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

Rakonczai Imi és Viktor


----------



## pjorgos (2013 Március 25)

koszonom a tanacsokat !


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

Rácz Gergő


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

és Alex... vezetéknevét passzolnám XD arra már nem emlékszem


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

Na már csak 7 hozzászólás kell


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

Nem is igaz, mert már csak 4!!! hol számoltam el magam?


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

3


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

"""2""""


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

Már csak 1 kell éééééésss~


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

20.!!! Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget! \\m/


----------



## Nefu (2013 Március 25)

Ajánlom mindenkinek ezt a topicot, praktikus, hogy elérd a bűvös 20ast!


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

Mi értelme van a 20 hozzászólás szabálynak, ha könnyen meg lehet szerezni?


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

Hogy az új belépőnek gyakorlata legyen a bejegyzések írásában?


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

Azt kevesebbel is el lehetne érni


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

Akár 1 is elég lehetne


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

De ha ez 0 lenne, akkor majd rájönne a bejegyzéskészítés módjára akkor, amikor szükségét érezné, hogy hozzászóljon


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

Csak azért van ez a szabály, hogy felesleges forgalmat generáljon?


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

Vagy hogy a reklámok megjelenjenek elégszer?


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

Reméljük, ezek bevétele fedezi a kiadásokat!


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

Számolják az erről az oldalról a reklámra kattintásokat is?


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

Mert ha igen, akkor gyarapítottam


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

Vagy az a cél,


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

hogy elvegye a kedvet


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

a fórumba írástól


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

mert úgy írogatni,


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

hogy senki nem válaszol,


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

hogy nincs reakció


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

elég unalmas


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

és még lehangoló is lehet


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

de sebaj


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

már csak két bejegyzés kell


----------



## sokatolvaso (2013 Március 25)

és teljesítve van a kvóta


----------



## tzérnabölény (2013 Március 25)

én is várok, de még csak közel sem vagyok


----------



## tzérnabölény (2013 Március 25)

nem tartom lehangolónak.....türelmes vagyok(?)


----------



## tzérnabölény (2013 Március 25)

milyen reakcióra gondolsz?


----------



## tzérnabölény (2013 Március 25)

és milyen válaszra?


----------



## tzérnabölény (2013 Március 25)

valahogy kiköhögöm a huszast:555:


----------



## tzérnabölény (2013 Március 25)

de, szeretnék valami értelmest is hozzászólni


----------



## tzérnabölény (2013 Március 25)

a szabályokat be kell tartani


----------



## tzérnabölény (2013 Március 25)

szeretnék "állandó tag" lenni.....


----------



## tzérnabölény (2013 Március 25)

talán egy kicsit túlteljesítettem, de belefeledkeztem a szójátékokba és így már 33. Remélem, ez nem probléma!


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Sziasztok!

Először is köszönöm zsuzsanna03-nak.


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Én is szeretnék sok-sok értelmes hozzászólást írni.


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

tzérnabölény - szerintem nem gond, ha túlteljesíted a kvótát.


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Látszik, hogy szorgalmas vagy.


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Látszik, hogy szorgalmas vagy.


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

és köszönöm kérdésed is, így volt mire válaszolnom.


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Nagy ötlet egy ilyen téma létrehozása


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

vagy lehet, hogy sok volt a felesleges hozzászólás?


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Így most a felesleges hozzászólások egy témában koncentrálódnak


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Hol látszik, hogy mennyi üzenetnél járok?


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Már látom.


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Minden üzenetemnél a nevem mellett


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Itt legalább lehet próbálkozni...


chipy77 írta:


> Minden üzenetemnél a nevem mellett


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Próbálkozom:​

Első bekezdés
Első albekezdés

Első alpont



Első pont



> Idézet




```
Ez milyen kód?
```


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

C#?


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Ez itt egy [HIDE]elrejtett[/HIDE] üzenet.


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Ez pedig egy [HIDE-REPLY]rejtett válasz[/HIDE-REPLY] üzenet.


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Ez itt a válasza:


chipy77 írta:


> Ez pedig egy ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.*** üzenet.


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Mi a különbség a \[HIDE és a HIDE-REPLY tag-ek között?


chipy77 írta:


> Ez itt egy ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.*** üzenet.


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Hogyan lehet beírni tag-et úgy, hogy csak kiírja? Ilyesmire gondolok: \[valami\]


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Talán így? [valami], ^[..., |[..., [[...


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Ez itt egy [HIDE-THANKS]köszönet[/HIDE-THANKS].


----------



## chipy77 (2013 Március 25)

Én ezeket a Hide tag-eket nem értem...


----------



## Bandy78 (2013 Március 26)

wds


----------



## Bandy78 (2013 Március 26)

proba


----------



## Bandy78 (2013 Március 26)

jancsikaaaaa


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

Köszi.


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Az embernek meg kell tanulnia, hogyan nézzen, mielőtt látni akar."
George R.R. Martin


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"A pazarlás, az értelmetlen költekezés csak pillanatokra szerezhet örömet, utóbb megvan a böjtje."
Szabó Magda


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Csak eszednek és lelkednek olvasás útján nyert kincse jelenti az igazi gazdagságot, mert ez nem vész el és nem hagy el soha."
Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Megfelelő kézben egy könyv ugyanolyan veszélyes lehet, mint egy kard."
George R. R. Martin


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Amit elolvasok és elfelejtem, egyszer sem volt érdemes elolvasnom."
Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Nem az számít, hány könyved van, hanem az, hogy milyen jók a könyvek. Meghatározott tárgykörben mozgó olvasás haszonnal jár, az ide-oda kapkodás csak szórakoztat. Aki el akarja érni kitűzött célját, csak egy úton haladjon, s ne kóboroljon sokfelé, mert az nem haladás, hanem tévelygés..."
Lucius Annaeus Seneca


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Az ismert dolgoktól mégis kevésbé rettegünk, mint azoktól, melyeket csupán sejtünk, és félig-meddig tudunk."
Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Szeretett olvasni, mintegy mélyebb ösztön parancsszavára vonzódott a betűhöz és a szellemhez, fegyvernek érezte. De sose adta át magát teljesen egy könyvnek, sose feledkezett úgy bele, ahogy előfordul, ha az embernek az az egy könyv az egyetlen és legfontosabb, mint külön kis világ, melynek körén túl nem száll a tekintet, belezárkózik és elsüllyed benne, hogy még az utolsó betűjéből is táplálékot szívjon. Özönlöttek asztalára a könyvek és folyóiratok, valamennyit megvehette, ott halmozódtak körülötte, s míg olvasott, a még olvasandók tömege nyugtalanította. De a könyveket beköttette. Préselt bőrben, Siegmund Aarenhold szép névjelével ellátva, pompázatosan és önelégülten sorakoztak ott a könyvek, és súlyként nehezedtek életére: terhes kincsként, amelyet nem sikerült meghódítani."
Thomas Mann


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Csend van, megyek az úton, nem szólnak hozzám, 
Nincsen szeretőm, nincsen ágyam, nincs hazám, 
De bárhol járok, nekem mindenütt ugyanúgy jó, 
Én, a nyughatatlan világcsavargó. 


Amíg nem ismersz, ne mondj semmit rólam."


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Szabadság: a mi civilizációnkban semmitmondóan cseng. És csak az tudja igazából, hogy mit is jelent, akit megfosztanak tőle."
Felhőatlasz


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Nagy szeretettel őrzök az emlékezetemben egy kérdést, amit az unokám tett fel nekem. Azt kérdezte: "Nagypapa, te hős voltál a háborúban?" Nagypapa azt mondta: "Nem, de hősök közt szolgáltam."
Az elit alakulat


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Ami engem illet, én azt a könyvet, amelyik jól van megírva, mindig túlságosan rövidnek találom."
Jane Austen


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Tudod te, mi a zene? Isten parányi emlékeztetője az embernek, hogy nem az ember az egyetlen csoda ebben az univerzumban. A zene harmonikus kapcsolat minden élőlény között, még a csillagok között is."
August Rush


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

“Igaz, ha harcolsz meghalhatsz. Ha futsz, megúszhatod. Legalábbis egy ideig. És majd halálos ágyadon, sok-sok év múlva, visszasírod e percet, s örömest odaadnád lopott életed minden napját, ezért az egyért, ezért a lehetőségért, hogy itt legyél, s az ellen képébe vágd, az életünket feláldozzuk, de a szabadságunkat, azt soha!” 
A rettenthetetlen


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Lesznek nagyszerű és rossz pillanataid. Remélem, te tele leszel jóval. Remélem, látsz majd olyanokat, amin ledöbbensz. Remélem, érzel olyat, amit addig még sosem éreztél. Remélem, találkozol emberekkel, akik másként látják a világot. Remélem, olyan életed lesz, amire majd büszke lehetsz. De ha mégsem, remélem, lesz erőd, hogy újra elkezdd."
Benjamin Button különös élete


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"A gondolat a legellenállóbb parazita, ha egyszer gyökeret ver, kiirtani lehetetlen."
Eredet


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

16


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Vannak ajtók, amik nem maradnak örökké nyitva. Az elszalasztott lehetőség soha nem tér vissza, és ha csak várakozol, az nem jelenti azt, hogy erős vagy, vagy azt, hogy igazad van. Néha csak annyit jelent, hogy félsz a változástól. Mindenkivel előfordul. Tudod, mire jöttem rá? Az élet túl rövid."
Everwood


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Nem az a fontos, hogy élünk-e vagy meghalunk. Hanem amit létrehoztunk, még ha rövid ideig tartott is."
Spartacus


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

Mindjárt 20


----------



## Acsa1223 (2013 Március 26)

"Ernest Hemingway írta egyszer, hogy "Szép hely a világ, érdemes harcolni érte". A második részével egyetértek."
A hetedik


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 26)

“Sokan azt hiszik, gondolkodnak, pedig csak újrarendezik előítéleteiket.” (*William James*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 26)

“Minél őszintébbek és nyitottabbak vagyunk, annál kevésbé fogunk félni, mert nincs takargatnivalónk mások előtt, ezért azt gondolom, minél őszintébb valaki, annál magabiztosabbá válik.” *-Dalai Láma*


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 26)

“A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben.” (*Abraham Lincoln*)


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

csak szepen


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

csak finoman


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

ez a fontos


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

irogatni nagyon szep dolog


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

es nagyon szep


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

es hasznos


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

foleg


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

ha


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

sikerul


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

az


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

amit


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

elkezdesz


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

csak


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

ez


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

a


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

husz


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

csak igy tovabb


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

jo


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

ez a


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

vegyes


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

de nagyon szep


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

es ez a lenyeg


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

csak ez a husz


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

mar -mar


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

buvos


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

szam


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

cccr


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

pihi


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

puhi


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

csili


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

vili


----------



## kaktuszdanika (2013 Március 26)

eleg remes


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

négy


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

5


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

öt


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

hét


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

8:6::lol:kiss


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

9kiss:-x:8:


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

10:cici::-?:-|:111:


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

11:4:8)


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

12:99::idea:kiss


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

13:11:kiss


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

14


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

15kiss:33::twisted:


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

15


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

17


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

18


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

19:8::88::,,:


----------



## ronin01 (2013 Március 26)

20 juhúúúúú


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

1


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

2


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

3 :d


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

4


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

5


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

6


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

7


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

8


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

9


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

és 10


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

11


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

12


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

13


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

14


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 26)

15


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“Minden talajban megterem valamiféle virág. Minden napnak van valamilyen öröme. Neveld rá a szemedet, hogy meglássa azt.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“Az ember életének ez a legjava, a szeretet és jóság kicsiny, névtelen, gyorsan elfeledett cselekedetei.” (*William Wordsworth*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“Nem az állandó fogadkozás a hűség bizonyítéka, hanem az egyszer kimondott és megtartott fogadalom.” (*William Shakespeare*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“Minden vitát megnyersz, amit el sem kezdesz.” (*Dale Carnegie: Sikerkalauz*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“Az egyik percben nincs semmid, a másik percben meg többet kapsz, mint amit el tudsz fogadni.” (*Paulo Coelho*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“A boldogságot nem lehet ajándékba kapni. Egyetlen titka: adni, mindig csak adni, jó szót, bátorítást, mosolyt, hitet, és sok-sok önzetlen, tiszta szeretetet.” (*Goethe*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“Az ember nem az adott körülmények, hanem az általa választott hozzáállás folytán boldog.” (*Hugh Downs*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

"Emlékszem a röpülés boldogságára.
Hiszem, hogy szárnyaim újranőnek."
Latinovits Zoltán


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“Az élet olyan, mint egy kártyajáték. A kiosztott lapok adottak, de ahogy játszod őket, az szabad akarat.” (*Jawaharlal Nehru*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“Ne várjunk a nevetéssel, amíg boldogok leszünk, mert különben félő, hogy meghalunk, anélkül, hogy nevettünk volna.” (*La Bruyére*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“Sajnos nagyon sokan hiszik azt, hogy a csend olyan űr, amit mindenképp ki kell tölteni még akkor is, ha nincs fontos mondandójuk.” (*Nicholas Sparks*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“Amiképpen egyáltalán nem számít, hogy a beteget faágyba vagy aranyágyba fekteted-e – bárhova cipeled, betegségét magával cipeli -, úgy nem számít az sem, gazdagságba, vagy szegénységbe helyezik-e a beteg lelket. Vele tart gyarlósága.” (*Seneca*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“Képzelőerőnket kárpótlásul kaptuk azért, amik nem lehettünk, humorérzékünket pedig, hogy vigasztalódjunk afelett, amik lettünk. ” (*Oscar Wilde*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“Ha azt akarod, hogy emlékezzenek rád halálod után, írj valamit, amit érdemes olvasni, vagy tégy valamit, amiről érdemes írni.” (*Benjamin Franklin*)


----------



## cherry0122 (2013 Március 27)

“Csendet tanultam a beszédesektől, toleranciát a türelmetlenektől, kedvességet a durváktól.” (*Khalil Gibran*)


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 27)

akkor várok....


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 27)

16


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 27)

17


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 27)

18


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 27)

19


----------



## drepka83 (2013 Március 27)

20


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

alanin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

izoleucin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

leucin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

prolin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

glicin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

metionin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

fenilalanin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

triptofán


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

valin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

arginin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

hisztidin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

lizin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

aszparaginsav


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

glutaminsav


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

szerin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

treonin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

aszparagin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

glutamin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

tirozin


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

cisztein


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 27)

köszönöm én is


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 27)

második hozzászólásom


----------



## Tamav (2013 Március 27)

20


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 27)

ez a harmadik hsz.-em (bocsánat, ha valakit zavar a visszaszámlálásom )


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 27)

ez a negyedik hsz.-em (bocsánat, ha valakit zavar a visszaszámlálásom :grin


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 27)

ez a ötödik hsz.-em (bocsánat, ha valakit zavar a visszaszámlálásom :grin


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 27)

ez a hatodik hsz.-em (bocsánat, ha valakit zavar a visszaszámlálásom :grin


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 27)

ez a hetedik hsz.-em (bocsánat, ha valakit zavar a visszaszámlálásom :grin


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 27)

ez a nyolcadik hsz.-em (bocsánat, ha valakit zavar a visszaszámlálásom :grin


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 27)

ez a kilencedik hsz.-em (bocsánat, ha valakit zavar a visszaszámlálásom :grin


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 27)

ez a tizedik hsz.-em (bocsánat, ha valakit zavar a visszaszámlálásom :grin holnap foyt.köv.


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

:33:


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

:--:


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

kiss


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

már csak 17


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)




----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

:77: to my daddy


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

:88:


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

://:


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)




----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

:idea:


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

:..::..:


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

:34:


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

:9:


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)




----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

almost ready


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

:0:


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

:22:


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

:99:


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

ff


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

:55:


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

:111:


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

vc cv


----------



## Reku01 (2013 Március 27)

xcv


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

1


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

2


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

3


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

4


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

5


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

6


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

8


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

7


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

9


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

10


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

11


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

12


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

13


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

14


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

15


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

16


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

17


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

18


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

19


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 28)

20


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 28)

11


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 28)

12


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 28)

13:!:


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 28)

14:444:


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 28)

15


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 28)

16:..:


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 28)

17:4:


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 28)

18:ugras:


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 28)

19://:


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 28)

20


----------



## Piros Bögre (2013 Március 28)

Köszi a lehetőséget!!! :656:


----------



## kimy (2013 Március 28)

16


----------



## kimy (2013 Március 28)

17


----------



## kimy (2013 Március 28)

18


----------



## kimy (2013 Március 28)

19


----------



## kimy (2013 Március 28)

20


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Köszönöm a tippet!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (2)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (3)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (5)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (4)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (6)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (7)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

8


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (9)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (10)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (11)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (12)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (13)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (14)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (15)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (16)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (17)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (18)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (19)!


----------



## ezirid (2013 Március 28)

Ismét (20)!


----------



## Tomi3 (2013 Március 28)

Köszönet


----------



## zsnelli (2013 Március 29)

Addig a tiéd a szó még ki nem mondtad.


----------



## zsnelli (2013 Március 29)

Akik csak a szavak világában élnek, beérik szavakkal.đ


----------



## zsnelli (2013 Március 29)

29 szülinap


----------



## zsnelli (2013 Március 29)

zsó hajrá 3 pontos kosár!


----------



## zsnelli (2013 Március 29)

zsó hajrá 3 pontos kosár!


----------



## zsnelli (2013 Március 29)

ABC jó hogy vagy nekünk


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

Akkor első


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

második


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

harmadik


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

negyedik


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

ötödik


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

6


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

hét


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

nyolc


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

kilenc


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

a felénél járok


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

11


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

tizenkettő


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

tizenhárom


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

tizennégy


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

14


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

15


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

tizenhat


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

17


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

tizennyolc


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

egy híján húsz


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

és akkor a huszadik


----------



## holpi (2013 Március 29)

és még egy ráadás


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

1


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

2


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

3


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

4


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

5


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

6


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

7


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

8


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

9


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

10


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

11


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

12


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

13


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

14


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

15


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

16


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

17


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

18


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

19


----------



## Szilveszteri (2013 Március 29)

20


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 29)

*Ez mind hozzászólás-gyűjtéses szemetelés adtatok dolgot a kormányosnak törlésre*


waldren írta:


> Félig-élőknek, habzó szájúaknak,





waldren írta:


> Magyarkodóknak, köd-evőknek,





waldren írta:


> Svábokból jött magyaroknak





waldren írta:


> Én nem vagyok magyar?)





bianca73 írta:


> Valamit biztos rosszul csinálok mert még mindig csak friss tag vagyok!:sad:





bianca73 írta:


> Mégis sikerült!!!!!!!!:razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz: Juhééé:razz:!!!





Krisztina1967 írta:


> Ne csak a fát nézd, csodáld az erdőt,
> Ne egy száll virágot, hanem a mezőt,
> Nézd az embereket, mily csodálatos,
> A sok ember, mint tarka rét olyanok.





mintike írta:


> :smile:





nightstalker írta:


> You treat me like I'm a princess
> I'm not used to liking that
> You ask how my day was





nightstalker írta:


> You've already won me over in spite of me
> And don't be alarmed if I fall head over feet
> Don't be surprised if I love you for all that you are
> I couldn't help it
> It's all your fault





nightstalker írta:


> Your love is thick and it swallowed me whole
> You're so much braver than I gave you credit for
> That's not lip service





nightstalker írta:


> You've already won me over in spite of me
> And don't be alarmed if I fall head over feet
> Don't be surprised if I love you for all that you are
> I couldn't help it
> It's all your fault





nightstalker írta:


> You are the bearer of unconditional things
> You held your breath and the door for me
> Thanks for your patience





nightstalker írta:


> You're the best listener that I've ever met
> You're my best friend
> Best friend with benefits
> What took me so long





nightstalker írta:


> I've never felt this healthy before
> I've never wanted something rational
> I am aware now
> I am aware now


*

Téma: Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez*

*Téma: Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez*


----------



## Nadezda (2013 Március 29)

Köszönöm


----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)

:d


----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)




----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)

:d


----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)




----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)




----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)




----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)

12


----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)

:d


----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)

a


----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)

b


----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)

c


----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)

d


----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)

e


----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)

f


----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)

:d


----------



## Lucky65. (2013 Március 30)

talán


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

K


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

o


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

s


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

z


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

N


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

m


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

a


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

l


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

e


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

h


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

t


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

o


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

s


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

g


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

az


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

Ebook


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

Olvasashoz


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

Sok


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

Jo


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

Olvasnivalo


----------



## lalipapi5 (2013 Március 30)

Erheto el itt.


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

1


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

2


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

3


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

4


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

5


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

6


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

7


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

8


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

9


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

10


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

11


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

12


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

13


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

14


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

15


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

16


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

17


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

18


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

19


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

20


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

na még egy utsó


----------



## Edus17 (2013 Március 30)

és még egy ráadás


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

.


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

-


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

---


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

...


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

.....


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

<<


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

___


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

______


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

________


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

||


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

....


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

-


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

.-


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

.


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

--


----------



## mintike (2013 Március 30)

-----


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

a


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

b


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

é


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

á


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

ű


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

ú


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

p


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

o


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

i


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

u


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

z


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

t


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

r


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

e


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

w


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

q


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

y


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

c


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

v


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

b


----------



## f.mariann (2013 Március 30)

n


----------



## aklete66 (2013 Március 30)

a


----------



## aklete66 (2013 Március 30)

b


----------



## aklete66 (2013 Március 30)

c


----------



## aklete66 (2013 Március 30)

d


----------



## aklete66 (2013 Március 30)

q


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 31)

abc


----------



## Vivi75 (2013 Március 31)

def


----------



## Becky96 (2013 Március 31)

Szeretem a csokit!


----------



## Becky96 (2013 Március 31)

two


----------



## Becky96 (2013 Március 31)

three


----------



## Becky96 (2013 Március 31)

four


----------



## Becky96 (2013 Március 31)

five


----------



## Becky96 (2013 Március 31)

six


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

1


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

2


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

3


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

4


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

5


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

Hurrá hogy van ez honlap, öröm az élet!


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

7


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

8


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

acht


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

neun


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

zehn


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

elf


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

zwölf


----------



## sisters (2013 Március 31)

_"Ami visszafelé visz, az az emlék, ami előre, az az álom..."

_


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

dreizehn:kaboom::kaboom:


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

vierzehn


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

fünfzehn


----------



## Chromwell (2013 Március 31)

sechzehn


----------



## sisters (2013 Március 31)

Valaki meg tudná mondani, hogy a linkel helyén miért ezt látom mindenhol?
**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


----------



## agaron (2013 Március 31)

Hasznos volt, köszi


----------



## agaron (2013 Március 31)

sisters írta:


> Valaki meg tudná mondani, hogy a linkel helyén miért ezt látom mindenhol?
> **Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Ez engem is érdekelne, új vagyok még.


----------



## Robbogo (2013 Március 31)

Az eleje rendszerint lemarad: "Ne légy szeles. Bár a munkádon más keres..."


jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


----------



## Robbogo (2013 Március 31)

akkor hajrá


----------



## Robbogo (2013 Március 31)

Én is új vagyok, de csak reply-jal válaszolni kell (elég csak egy pontot írni), és ha Állandó Tag vagy akkor megjelenik a rejtett link.



agaron írta:


> Ez engem is érdekelne, új vagyok még.


----------



## Robbogo (2013 Március 31)

Csak reply-jal válaszolni kell (elég csak egy pontot írni), és ha Állandó Tag vagy akkor megjelenik a rejtett link.


sisters írta:


> Valaki meg tudná mondani, hogy a linkel helyén miért ezt látom mindenhol?
> **Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


----------



## lucky448 (2013 Március 31)

20


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

Köszi az infót


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

nekem a 9.


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

10


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

hajrá


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

11.


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

12.


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

13


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

14.


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

15.


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

16.


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

17.


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

18


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

19


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

20000000


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Aranyszabály, csak férfiaknak: ha a nő kérdez, ne válaszolj. Bármit mondasz, ellened fordítja. Kizárt dolog, hogy eltaláld, mit akar hallani. Ugyanis ő sem tudja." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Letartóztatom a tavaszt (...). Tömény drog." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Kisdednél védtelenebb, aki nincs felvértezve mézesmázosság, talpnyalás ellen, aki játszva manipulálható." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Ha üres volnék, üresnek látnám környezetemet is. Önmagunkból kinézve látunk, s a látvány is mi magunk vagyunk. Kérdezz végig száz embert, százféle Világot fognak leírni neked." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Nem csupán a szörnyeinket zártuk a pincébe. Van egy másik pince, ahol a lelkünket falaztuk el. Ő nem tud olyan hangosan üvölteni. (...) Az ő eszközei másfélék, csendesebbek: érintések, halk szavak, hangulatok, képzelet, álmok. Ha vállalja is merészen, hogy ő igenis ilyen, messzire nem hallszik. De melenget és ragyog." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Házasság: milyen szép a hajad! De ebből egy szálat megtalálni a levesben...?!" 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Az ölésszakértők a legősibb ösztöneinknél - s persze az orrunknál - fogva vezetnek bennünket. Egyéb zsigereinket politikusok, marketingesek ingerlik, cinkosságban a médiával, ugyancsak vagyondúsítás céljából. Mi pedig készséggel hülyülünk, barmosodunk nekik. Bármit feláldozunk, csak ne kelljen használni az agyunkat. A mai emberben halálfélelmet kelt az önálló gondolkodás. Akkor érezzük magunkat komfortosan, ha mások közlik velünk saját véleményünket." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Kérdések. Bonyolultaknak látszanak, pedig már esszenciái a megtörténteknek és a megtörténendőknek. Az ember csökönyös törekvése arra, hogy azért is tisztán lásson egy zűrös világban. Fogalmakat szüljön csak azért, hogy skatulyákba helyezhesse a dolgokat. A dolgokat, melyek minden tükörben: minden egyes ember elméjében másként, vagy homlokegyenest ellenkezően tükröződnek. Minél szorosabb egy-egy skatulya, annál dühösebbek egymásra az emberek, hiszen szoronganak." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"A hatalom birtokában szörnyen nehéz megőrizni az arányérzéket, a mérsékletességet, na és persze az emberi méltóságot. Ugyanis a hatalom akkor sem a tied, ha úgy véled, megszerezted, mert mindig is ő tart a markában téged." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Úgy látom, fajtársaink mindenkor Isten nevében vitték véghez a legördögibb gazságokat, ontottak vért és beleket, máglyáztak, bitóztak, sortüzeztek, s mindeközben zászlót, keresztet lengetve-lóbálva üvöltözték, hogy hit, haza, szeretet, összefogás. Fajtánk hiperfejlett hazudozó. Intelligencia kapacitásunk zömét újabb és még újabb gurítások, átejtések, vakítások, maszlagolások kiagyalására fordítjuk." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Felnőttel is megesik néhanap; olykor-olykor a nagy cinikusok is azon kapják magukat, hogy olyan magától értetődő bizalommal fogadnak be valakit, mint kölyökkoruk óta sem. Valami furcsa, jóságos kábulat ez: a szem tágra nyílik, hogy többet elnyelhessen, a szív és a lélek összekoccanás nélkül, egyként éli át a szeretet áramlását, e keringés nagyszerű melegségét." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Elolvastam pár könyvet, láttam néhány filmet, képet, szobrot. De egyik sem tudta megmondani nekem, mitől tökéletes a tenger. Vagy azt, hogy honnan fakadnak indulataink; egyáltalán minek jövünk a világra, s ha már itt vagyunk és úgy-ahogy agyoncsapjuk az időt, mivégre kell elmenni végül? Ott vannak a nagy írók. Álomgyönyörűen írnak, borzongsz a szépségtől, de elfogy az utolsó betű is, leteszed a könyvet, és még mélyebb benned a hiány, ha több is a tiszta élmény." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Az élet szép, úgy hírlik. Amint az ember fegyverszünetet köt önmagával. Amit aztán a felek, hol az egyik, hol a másik, rendre megsértenek." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"A lélek a legjobb kozmetikus. S ha a lélek keserű, a legdurvább arcfirkásszá válhat." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"A gyűlölet olyan, mint a rosszindulatú daganat, fékevesztetten terjed, mígnem mindent elgennyesít." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"A barát az a személy, aki közelről ismer, és mégis szeret téged." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Az élet legörömtelibb, legszebb, legfurcsább dolgai nem anyagszerűek, nem ragadhatod meg őket a kezeddel. Nem a tapogatható, összerabolható fizikai valóság világába tartoznak. Ők érintenek meg téged, ha megérdemled, vagy ha rászolgáltál. Te csupán a lelkeddel illetheted őket." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Az író ne legyen nekem személytelen, száraz. Ne a könyvén kívül álljon, oldja fel magát a sorokban, teremtse meg számomra azt a hangulatot, amelyben ő írását lejegyezte. Ha ezt nem teszi meg, a könyvét izzadságszagúnak érzem." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Amikor már vészesen rühellem a telet, részletesen magam elé képzelem a tavaszt. Abban a hitben ringatózom, hogy nem hagytam ki semmit: így és így fog kibomlani, lépésről lépésre. Aztán eljő végre a valóságos tavasz; de nem bomlik ám, hanem robban, csodájával ezerszeresen meghaladva képzeletemet, emlékeimet. Akár a szerelem." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Azért, mert valaki nem sírja el magát lépten-nyomon, sőt, megpróbálja fonákjáról nézni a dolgokat, még nem lelketlen, szívtelen, cinikus, satöbbi! Sőt, ha néha átmossa magát humorral, még használ is az emberiségnek. Eggyel csökkenti a potenciális ámokfutók számát." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## csejano (2013 Március 31)

"Manapság szörnyen rosszkedvűek az emberek. Mindenki szóló sikersztori akar lenni. Ha nem jön össze, az illető lerágja magát. De inkább a többieket. Ez ellen kell a pozitív gondolkodás. Védőoltásként." 
Vavyan Fable


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

egy


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

kettő


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

három


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

négy


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

öt


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

hat


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

hét


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

nyolc


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

kilenc


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

tíz


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

tizenegy


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

tizenkettő


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

tizenhárom


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

hat


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

5


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

megint 6


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

most 7


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

nyolc


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

kilenc


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

ez a fele elvileg


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

tizenegy


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

írtam egy tucat


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

innen már


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

viszonylag


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

gyorsan elérhető


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

a hátralévő


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

mennyiség, amely


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

már meg is van


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

ebben a jeles


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

pillanatban, úgyhogy


----------



## odoriebi (2013 Április 1)

ez már csak a ráadás.


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

hóvirág


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

nárcisz


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

tavasz


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

napsütés


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

madarak


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

természet


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 1)

kirándulás


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

a


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

s


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

1


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

2


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

zéró


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

tojás


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

sapka


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

anna


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

küldés


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

zéró


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

olajbogyó


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

okostojáa


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

jé


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

juhé


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

juhú


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

aha


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

de


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

ga


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

12


----------



## kisskutya (2013 Április 1)

da


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

rettenetesen kreativ vagy


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

Amikor ezt kimondjuk: "volt már rosszabb", akkor rendszerint visszatér a Legrosszabb.
Cserna-Szabó András


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

Érd el a csúcsot, ha kell. egyedül, hagyd, hogy megeddzen az élet, és szerezd meg azt, amire szükséged van ahhoz, hogy boldog és teljes legyél.
Oravecz Nóra


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

Az egyetlen erkölcs ebben a kegyetlen világban: a szerencse. Elfogulatlan, előítéletmentes, igazságos.


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

Csak az a rosszabb a félelemnél, ha egyedül félsz.


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

Az apám szerint kétféle lány van: az, akitől felnősz, és az, akihez felnősz.


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

Egyre nyilvánvalóbbá válik, hogy a mai kor technológiája már meghaladta az emberségünket.


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

kiss\\m/\\m/


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

:656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656:


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

:--::--::--::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4:


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

:99::99::99::99::99::99::99::99::99::99::99:


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

:9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9:


----------



## peterz (2013 Április 1)

a


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 1)

ooooo


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Április 2)

18


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Április 2)

15


----------



## canadaagi (2013 Április 2)

2


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 2)

Hozzászólok!


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

2


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

3


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

4


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

33123


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

2124


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

daw


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

daawd


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

ddda


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

da3


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 2)

Egy. Megérett a megy.


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 2)

Kettő. Csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

csacxy


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 2)

Három. Keresem a párom.


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

fw2


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

afeqg


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 2)

Négy. Te kis leány hová mégy?


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 2)

Öt. Érik a tök.


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

lesíwde


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 2)

Hat. Hasad a pad.


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 2)

Hét. Zsemlét süt a pék.


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 2)

Nyolc. Üres a polc.


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 2)

Kilenc. Kis Ferenc.


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 2)

afeqg


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 2)

Tíz. Tiszta víz.


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 2)

Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza.


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 3)

még 2


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 3)

Majd a cica megissza.


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 3)

még 1


----------



## batorb (2013 Április 3)

és kész


----------



## SICUS1966 (2013 Április 3)

Micsoda eszmei magaslatok...


----------



## Anna91 (2013 Április 3)

"Humor nélkül nem lehet élni. De véges-végig "elhumorizálni" az időt: úgy meg nem érdemes." (Jókai Anna)


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

:ugras::55:kiss


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

három


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

kígyó


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

Tekerjetek emerre, ne legyetek leverve, jelenjetek meg egyes helyeken kedves emberekkel, legyen eszetek, de nevessetek rengeteget, rendesen szeressetek, keressetek eleget, de legyetek emberek


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

A savas alma a kamasz hasat karbantartja: ha lassan halad, hajtja, ha szalad, marasztalja.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

Csámpás csimpánzcsapat csücsül a kicsi kocsiban, és csokit csócsál csendesen.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

Sziszi, a széles szájú sziszegő szószegő szívesen szundít a szalmakazalban.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

9. Sziszi, a széles szájú sziszegő szószegő szívesen szundít a szalmakazalban.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

10 Lám, a láma-mama nem áll a málha alá ma.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

11 Csámpás csimpánzcsapat csücsül a kicsi kocsiban és csokit csócsál csendesen.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

11? Csóré csiga csalán csúcsán cselleng, csalán csúcsát csipegetve fent leng, de a csalán nem tűri, csóré csiga csupasz csápját megcsípi.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

A vonaton egy őrült, mellette egy őr ült, örült az őrült, hogy mellette egy őr ült.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

Egy icike-picike pocok pocakon pöckölt egy másik icike-picike pockot, mire a pocakon pöckölt icike-picike pocok is jól pocakon pöckölte az őt pocakon pöckölő icike-picike pockot.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

Adj egy falat falat, mondta a falat faló faló.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

Nem minden fajta szarka farka tarkabarka, csak a tarkabarka farkú szarkafajta farka tarkabarka, mert ha minden fajta szarka farka tarkabarka volna, akkor minden szarkafajta tarkabarka-farkú szarkafajta volna.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

Lali a lila ló elalél.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

:8: Fekete bikapata kopog a patika pepita kövén.


----------



## gyongyic2 (2013 Április 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek
:grin::656:


----------



## gyongyic2 (2013 Április 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## gyufika (2013 Április 3)

Köszönöm a tanácsot.


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

*József Attila*


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

Na kezdjük.


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

József Attila


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

[h=2]tiszta szívvel[/h]


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

Romhányi József - Tevék ura! - 

Te tevél tevévé engem eleve, 
Teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje. 
Te terved veté a tevevedelô tavat tavaly távol, de tévednél, vélvén, 
Vén híved neved feledve elvetemedve vádol. 
Nem! 
Vidd te tevelelkem hovatovább tova, mivel levet - vert vederbe feltekerve - nem vedelve lett betelve, a te tevéd szenvedelme. 
Te nevedben legyen eme neveletlen tevetetem eltemetve! 
S evezzevel ava teve levelkévét kivilevelhevelteve.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

Meggymag! Szelíd meggymag vagy, vagy vad meggymag vagy?


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

Nincsen apám, se anyám


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

Nem lehet a Márta másé, mert a Márta már Tamásé.


----------



## evacsohi (2013 Április 3)

Azt mondják a hatalmasok,hogy akinek hat alma sok,az már elég hatalmas ok,hogy ne legyen a hatalma sok.


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

se istenem, se hazám,


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

se bölcsőm, se szemfedőm,


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

se csókom, se szeretőm.


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

Harmadnapja nem eszek,


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

se sokat, se keveset.


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

Húsz esztendőm hatalom,


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

húsz esztendőm eladom.


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

Hogyha nem kell senkinek,


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

hát az ördög veszi meg.


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

Tiszta szívvel betörök,


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

ha kell, embert is ölök.


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

csupán csak írogatok


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

*József Attila *
[h=2]TISZTA SZÍVVEL[/h]


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

Nincsen apám, se anyám,
se istenem, se hazám,
se bölcsőm, se szemfedőm,
se csókom, se szeretőm.


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

Harmadnapja nem eszek,
se sokat, se keveset.
Húsz esztendőm hatalom,
húsz esztendőm eladom.


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

Hogyha nem kell senkinek,
hát az ördög veszi meg.
Tiszta szívvel betörök,
ha kell, embert is ölök.


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

Elfognak és felkötnek,
áldott földdel elfödnek
s halált hozó fű terem
gyönyörűszép szívemen


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

Így szebb


----------



## dearpi (2013 Április 3)

Jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

elállhatna az eső


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

Most Oceana - Cry, cry cry című számát hallgatom


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

most Oceana - cry cry cry című számát hallgatom


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

Smiling angel


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

Lassan telik az idő


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

és még lassabban jönnek a gondolatok


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

a hajnali ködben kereslek


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

de nem talállak


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

persze. hiszen,


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

ez az én szerencsém.


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

még 10 gondolat


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

úgy érzem a gépem is kezd fáradni már


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

remélem lát ma éjjel valaki


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

egy hullócsillagot


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

ő kívánjon


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

helyettem is


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

jóéjszakát


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

s bár nem sok kell még


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

pilledek


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)

de még itt vagyok.


----------



## Naminokoe (2013 Április 4)




----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

új vagyok


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

az oldalon


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

Nagyon


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

tetszik


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

az oldal.


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

Pontosabban


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

a fórum


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

tartalma és


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

és a témák


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

csoportosítása


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

és felosztása.


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

Sok


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

hasznos


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

témát


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

tartalmaz


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

ez


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

a fórum.


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

:d


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

Hálás


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

köszönetem!


----------



## losuher (2013 Április 4)

köszönet!


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

1


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

2


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

3


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

3


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

4


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

5


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

6


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

7


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

8


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

9


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

10 tiszta viz


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

11


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

12


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

13


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

14


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

15


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

16


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

17


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

18


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

egy híjján húúsz


----------



## Nojjjmi (2013 Április 4)

20


----------



## sorak (2013 Április 5)

dfgdgd


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

sziasztok


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

szeretnek


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

osszeszedni


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

jopar


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

hozzaszolast


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

mert


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

allando


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

tag


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

lenni.


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

Szoval


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

most


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

bombazom


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

kicsit


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

a topicot


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

Mar


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

csak


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

egy hozzaszolas


----------



## Tothg86 (2013 Április 5)

Soot, mar meg is vagyok! Koszi szepen!


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

Úgy szeretnék állandó tag lenni.


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

kíváncsi vagyok olvassa is-e valaki ezt a fórumot.


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

"Ki hogyan hal meg?


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A tűzoltó elég gyorsan,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

Az aratóért jön a kaszás,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A házmester beadja a kulcsot,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A molnárt felőrli az élete,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A szabónak elszakad élete fonala,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A pék megeszi kenyere javát,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A kertész a paradicsomba kerül,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

Az órásnak üt az utolsó órája,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A matróz az örök nyugalom tengerére hajózik,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A búvár örök álomba merül,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A vegetáriánus fűbe harap,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A lovász elpatkol,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A papnak harangoznak,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A vadásznak lőttek,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A színésznek legördül a függöny,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A pénztáros elszámol az élettel,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A muzsikusnak elhúzzák az utolsó nótáját,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A virágárus alulról szagolja az ibolyát,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A meteorológusnak befellegzett"


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

A prímásnak elszakad a húrja,


----------



## joneee (2013 Április 5)

már csak 47 és fél óra


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

020


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

20


----------



## zsemo (2013 Április 5)

8!


----------



## zsemo (2013 Április 5)

1


----------



## zsemo (2013 Április 5)

2


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 5)

15


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 5)

Még 3


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 5)

2


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 5)

1


----------



## Klara46 (2013 Április 6)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Wass Albert: Üzenet haza* [/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem az  otthoni hegyeknek:
a csillagok járása változó.
És törvényei vannak a szeleknek,
esőnek, hónak, fellegeknek
és nincsen ború, örökkévaló.
A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad.[/FONT]​


----------



## Klara46 (2013 Április 6)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem a földnek: csak teremjen,
ha sáska rágja is le a vetést.
Ha vakond túrja is a gyökeret.
A világ fölött őrködik a Rend
s nem vész magja a nemes gabonának,
de híre sem lesz egykor a csalánnak;
az idő lemarja a gyomokat.
A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## Klara46 (2013 Április 6)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem az erdőnek: ne féljen,
ha csattog is a baltások hada.
Mert erősebb a baltánál a fa
s a vérző csonkból virradó tavaszra
új erdő sarjad győzedelmesen.
S még mindig lesznek fák, mikor a rozsda
a gyilkos vasat rég felfalta már
s a sújtó kéz is szent jóvátétellel
hasznos anyaggá vált a föld alatt...
A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## Klara46 (2013 Április 6)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem a háznak, mely fölnevelt:
 ha egyenlővé teszik is a földdel,
nemzedékek őrváltásain
jönnek majd újra boldog építők
és kiássák a fundamentumot
s az erkölcs ősi, hófehér kövére
emelnek falat, tetőt, templomot.[/FONT]


----------



## Klara46 (2013 Április 6)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Jön ezer új Kőmíves Kelemen,
ki nem hamuval és nem embervérrel
köti meg a békesség falát,
de szenteltvízzel és búzakenyérrel
és épít régi kőből új hazát.
Üzenem a háznak, mely fölnevelt:
a fundamentom Istentől való
és Istentől való az akarat,
mely újra építi a falakat.
A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## Klara46 (2013 Április 6)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]És üzenem a volt barátaimnak,
kik megtagadják ma a nevemet:
ha fordul egyet újra a kerék,
én akkor is a barátjok leszek
és nem lesz bosszú, gyűlölet, harag.
Kezet nyújtunk egymásnak és megyünk
és leszünk Egy Cél és Egy Akarat:
a víz szalad, de a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## Klara46 (2013 Április 6)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]És üzenem mindenkinek,
testvérnek, rokonnak, idegennek,
gonosznak, jónak, hűségesnek és alávalónak,
annak, akit a fájás űz és annak,
kinek kezéhez vércseppek tapadnak:
vigyázzatok és imádkozzatok!
Valahol fönt a magos ég alatt
mozdulnak már lassan a csillagok
a s víz szalad és csak a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## Klara46 (2013 Április 6)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Maradnak az igazak és a jók.
A tiszták és békességesek.
Erdők, hegyek, tanok és emberek.
Jól gondolja meg, ki mit cselekszik![/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Likasszák már az égben fönt a rostát
s a csillagok tengelyét olajozzák
szorgalmas angyalok.
És lészen csillagfordulás megint
és miként hirdeti a Biblia:
megméretik az embernek fia
s ki mint vetett, azonképpen arat.
Mert elfut a víz és csak a kő marad,
de a kő marad.[/FONT]​


----------



## Klara46 (2013 Április 6)

Szeretettel ajánlom Mindenkinek!


----------



## szentmisi (2013 Április 6)

3


----------



## szentmisi (2013 Április 6)

18+1


----------



## szentmisi (2013 Április 6)

7


----------



## szentmisi (2013 Április 6)

24


----------



## szentmisi (2013 Április 6)




----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

1+1


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

2+2


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

3+3


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

4+4


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

5+5


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

6+6


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

7+7


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

8+8


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

9+9


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

1+1


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

2+2


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

3+3


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

4+4


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

5+5


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

6+6


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

7+7+


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

8+8


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

99+


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

10+10


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

1


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

19


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

20:656: :777::4:


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

állandó tag lettem


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

5265


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

vagy nem?


----------



## evi105 (2013 Április 6)

nah majd meglátjuk


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

akkor én is...1


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

2


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

3


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

4


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

5


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

6


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

7


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

8


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

9


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

_​10_


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

11 :!:


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

12


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

13


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

14..Hajh...


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

15


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

16


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

17


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

18


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

19


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

20..köszönöm


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Tetszik a topic!


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Az idén nagyon hosszú volt nálunk a tél.


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Nagyon várom a tavaszt.


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Szeretem,mikor ébred a természet.


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Nyílnak a virágok.


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Kedvenc virágom a rózsa.


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Szeretem a tulipánt is.


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Kedvenc gyümölcsöm a szamóca.


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Szeretem ha süt a nap.


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Jó sétálni a szabadban.


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Tavasszal minden olyan szép lesz.


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Friss a levegő is.


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Szeretek labdázni.


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“Majdnem minden tudásunkért nem azoknak tartozunk, akik egyetértettek, hanem azoknak, akik nem.” (Charles Caleb Colton)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“A házasság nem verseny – sosem kell feljegyezni az állást. Isten azért rakott minket egy csapatba, hogy közösen győzzünk.” (Herbert és Zelmyra Fisher)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“Mindannyian saját, eredeti gondolkodásmóddal születünk, gyakran mégis utánzóként halunk meg.” (Erich von Däniken)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(George Bernard Shaw)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“Ha természetes módon élsz, sosem leszel szegény, de ha a képzelgések szerint, sosem leszel gazdag.” (Epikurosz)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“A vidámságnak megvan az ereje ahhoz, hogy a félelem, a sértettség, a harag, a frusztráltság, a csalódottság, a depresszió, a bűntudat és a meg nem felelés érzéseit kiűzze az életedből. Azon a napon éred el a vidámságot, amikor rájössz, hogy mindegy, mi történik körülötted, akkor sem lesz jobb semmi, ha nem vagy jókedvű.” (Anthony Robbins)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“Táncolni kell, Uram. A zene majd csak megjön valahonnan.” (Zorba, a görög)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“Ha ma nem izzadok meg, holnap a könnyeim áztatnak majd.” (MMA)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“Nem az számít, hogy a leggazdagabb ember legyek a temetőben. Ami igazán számít nekem, hogy úgy térjek nyugovóra éjszaka, hogy valami csodálatosat alkottunk.” (Steve Jobs)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“Az elme önmagában képes a Poklot Mennyé, a Mennyet Pokollá változtatni.” (John Milton)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“Senki sem ígérte, hogy az élet harmonikus döccenő nélküli.
Anyám azt mondta egyet tanulj meg: Hétfőn hétfő, kedden kedd.
Egyik sem ikertestvér. Hogy mit hoz a kedd azt ne kezdd el siratni
félelmedben hétfőn. Hogy mit adhat a kedd, azt ne tervezd hétfőn.
Hátha nem hozza be. Az egyik nap ilyen, a másik olyan.
Egyetlen egyet kell megjegyezni, ha harmonikusan élni akarsz.
Ha jót hoz, akkor józanul viseld, hogy most örömöd van.
Józanul és fegyelemmel. És ha baj van, azt is viseld józanul
és fegyelemmel. Engem erre neveltek.”
(Szabó Magda)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“Amiképpen egyáltalán nem számít, hogy a beteget faágyba vagy aranyágyba fekteted-e – bárhova cipeled, betegségét magával cipeli -, úgy nem számít az sem, gazdagságba, vagy szegénységbe helyezik-e a beteg lelket. Vele tart gyarlósága.” (Seneca)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“Az ember csak addig zuhan a mélybe, amíg földet ér, a magasságokat tekintve azonban nincs határ.” (Ralph S. Marston)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“Testünk és környezete között egyik legfontosabb kapocs minden bizonnyal az élelem. Az élelem képében a környezet ténylegesen bekerül testünkbe és átjárja azt. A vitaminok e kapcsolat koordinálásában kétségkívül a legfontosabb tényezők egyikének számítanak. Meg vagyok győződve, hogyha testünket visszahelyeznénk abba a környezetbe, amely számára ez a test kialakult, éppen olyan tökéletesen működnék, mint a többi élőlény teste. A betegség a szervezetünk és a környezetünk közötti diszharmónia kifejeződése.”
(Szent-Györgyi Albert)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“Mindig tudd, a dolgok egyszer történnek meg veled; a legértékesebb idő a pillanat, amelyben élsz.” (Tatiosz)


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 7)

“A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.”
(Albert Schweitzer)


----------



## Muci62 (2013 Április 7)

Köszi a hasznos infót, de ez még most is él ?? Látom, hogy 2010-ben írtad.

Üdv.


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

Két madár ül a villanydróton, és beszélgetnek. 
Egyszer csak elhúz fölöttük egy vadászgép: 
- Hű az anyját, hogy tud ez ilyen gyorsan repülni? 
- Na hallod, ha égne a farkad, te is sietnél.


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

Két szőke nő utazik egy helikopteren. 
Azt kérdezi az egyik:

- Te, mi ez a bigyó itt felettünk?
- Valószínűleg a légkondi. Mert amióta nem pörög, nagyon izzad a pilóta


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

Szőke pszichológusnő az iskolában kap állást. Rögtön az első nap meglát egy fiút, aki nem futkározik a többiekkel, csak áll magában. Odamegy hozzá és megkérdezi:
- Jól érzed magad?
- Jól.
- Akkor miért nem futkározol a többi fiúval?
- Mert én vagyok a kapus...


----------



## styl (2013 Április 7)

Az öreg székely bemegy a városi bordélyházba és mondja:
- Nőt akarok !
- Papa, mostanság már nem nővel szokták hanem csirkével!
- Akkor kérek egy csirkét! Megkapja, felmegy a szobára és jól elhancúrozik vele.
Másnap megy megint:
- Kérek egy csirkét!
- Ma már nem a csirke hanem a peepshow a menő!
- Akkor legyen az. Beül a fülkébe és látja hogy egy nő öt palival szexel. Nézi nézi és átszól a szomszéd kukkolónak:
- Nem semmi a műsor!
- Ez semmi, látta volna tegnap az öreget a csirkével!


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

Az egyik beteg sétál a folyosón és húz maga után egy madzagot. 
Odamegy hozzá az orvos és megkérdi tőle:

- Mondja ember, miért húzza maga után azt a madzagot?

Mire a beteg:

- Miért, toljam?


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

Doktor a beteghez:
- Barátom, maga csak az erős szervezetének köszönheti, hogy végül meggyógyult.

- Jó, hogy mondani tetszik. Már éppen fizetni akartam a doktor úrnak!


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

-Vádlott, próbáljon végre más ember lenni!

- Én megpróbáltam bíró úr, de akkor meg három évet kaptam okirat hamisításért.


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

Mi a különbség egy jó ügyvéd és egy sztárügyvéd között?
- A jó ügyvéd ismeri a törvényt. A sztárügyvéd meg ismeri a bírót.


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

Pistike, hogy hívják a kutyádat?
- Egyiptom.
- Miért éppen így?
- Mert minden szobában hagy egy piramist..


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

A tanár felelteti Mórickát:

- Móricka tudod-e honnan jön az áram?
- Az őserdőből.
- Ezt miből gondolod?
- Mert, amikor a múltkor elment az áram, apa azt mondta:

- Már megint lekapcsolták az áramot ezek a majmok


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

Tanárnő: Na, Móricka itt van a térkép. Mutasd meg rajta Amerikát!
Móricka: Tessék, itt van!
Tanárnő: Na, osztály, azt tudjátok, ki fedezte fel Amerikát?

Osztály: Móricka!


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

- Apu, adj légyszi egy százast! - kéri Pistike édesapját.
- Minek fiam?
- A sarkon áll egy bácsi, neki kellene.
- Látod, Pistike, ez szép tőled. Biztos koldulásból él a szegény öreg.
- Hát nem éppen. Fagylaltot árul.


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

Pistike osztályfőnöke beírja az ellenőrzőjébe:
"A gyerek büdös! Fürdetni kellene!"
Pistike apukája visszaírja:

"Ne szagolgassa! Tanítsa!"


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

Pistikét és Mórickát megkérdezi a tanító néni:
- Pistike, te mi leszel felnőtt korodban?
- Rendőr.
- Az szép szakma. És te Móricka?
- Én bűnöző leszek.
- Miért pont bűnöző?
- Hogy együtt játszhassak Pistikével!


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

- Na gyerekek, aki ma helyesen válaszol az első kérdésemre, az egyből haza is mehet!
Móricka mindjárt kap a lehetőségen és gyorsan kivágja a táskáját az ablakon.
- Móricka, mit csináltál?!

- Kidobtam a táskám az ablakon... viszont látásra!


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

"Egy pozitív hozzáállás nem fogja megoldani minden problémádat, 
de elég embert fog bosszantani ahhoz, 
hogy érdemessé tegye az igyekezetet."
/Herm Albright/


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

- Miben hasonlít a marhapásztor és a hegymászó?

- Mindkettő marhára vigyáz a hegyen.


----------



## Piroska4 (2013 Április 7)

- Melyik a jobb, az Alzheimer vagy a Parkinson kór?
- Az Alzheimer, mert jobb elfelejteni fizetni, mint kilötyögtetni a sört.


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

A boldogság csak akkor talál meg minket, ha nem szabunk neki feltételeket.kiss


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)




----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)




----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)




----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

Az aki mindig melletted áll, ha igazad van , ha nincs .. 
Kinek a véleménye számodra nagyon fontos .. Szinte a legfontosabb
Kiben a legjobban megbízol ..
Igen ő a testvér !!!


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

[h=5]Ne félj a vihartól, hanem tanulj meg táncolni az esőben[/h]


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)




----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

"A nők nem szeretik a bólogató kiskutyákat,sem az ordító majmokat! Azt szeretik,ha csendben lépked mellettük a tigris..."


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“A házasság nem verseny – sosem kell feljegyezni az állást. Isten azért rakott minket egy csapatba, hogy közösen győzzünk.” (*Herbert és Zelmyra Fisher*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“Sokan azt hiszik, gondolkodnak, pedig csak újrarendezik előítéleteiket.” (*William James*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“Vannak balga emberek, akik távcsővel fürkészik a messze jövő láthatárát és sopánkodnak az ott mutatkozó felhőkön, miközben figyelmen kívül hagyják a felettük ragyogó kék eget.” (*C. H. Spurgeon*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“Az élet rövid, ezért nincs sok időnk megörvendeztetni azok szívét, akik velünk együtt utaznak ezen a ködös úton. Siessünk hát szeretni! Siessünk kedvesek lenni.” (*Henri-Frédéric Amiel*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“Mindenik embernek a lelkében dal van,
És a saját lelkét hallja minden dalban,
És akinek szép a lelkében az ének,
Az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek.”
(*Babits Mihály: Második ének*)​


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

„Ami jön, fogadjátok, ami megy, engedjétek! Ennyi az egész.” (*zen bölcsesség*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“Az emberi boldogság ritkán a hatalmas vagyonok gyümölcse, sokkal inkább támad napi apró örömökből.” (*Benjamin Franklin*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“Semmi sem ápolja úgy a szépséget, mint a boldogság.” (*Lady Blessington*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“Sohasem veszíthetjük el, amiben egyszer örömünket leltük. Mindazok, akiket mélyen szeretünk, részünkké válnak.” (*Helen Keller*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“A gyáva ember képtelen a szeretet kimutatására, az a bátrak kiváltsága.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“Akkor szeress, amikor legkevésbé érdemlem. Mert akkor van rá nagy szükségem.” (*kínai közmondás*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“Légy tudatában esendő pillanataidnak, hiszen ember vagy. Ne ítéld el mások gyöngeségét, hiszen már tudod, hogy ember vagy. Aki ember, az szeret és megbocsát. A szeretet: megbocsátás.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“Ha szeretet van az életünkben, az pótol ezernyi dolgot, ami hiányzik. Ha nincs szeretet, mindegy, mink van, az sosem lesz elég.” (*Dan Millman*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“Minden csoda alapja a szeretet.” (*Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv*)


----------



## hljudit (2013 Április 7)

“A szeretet csodálatos dolog. Sosem kell elvennünk valakitől, hogy másnak is adjunk: Mindig jut belőle bőven mindenkinek.” (*Pamela J. deRoy*)


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

Köszi!!


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

Jók ezek az idézetek, jó ötletek, nézek én is mindjárt


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

"Egy mosoly lehet jele az örömnek és álcája a fájdalomnak. De minden mosoly egy helyről származik, ugyanúgy ahogy minden más ami érzelem, vagy érzelemből fakad. A szív a központja ezeknek a dolgoknak és ha valaki mosolyog az a mosoly csakis az ember szívéből jöhet."


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

​ ​ ​ 
 ​ 
  Idézet beágyazása weboldalára »  


  
 Idézetek
/
Mosoly


 RENDEZÉS:  
 

 « Első oldal
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
Utolsó oldal »


 


1
2
3
4
5



 Egy mosoly lehet jele az örömnek és álcája a fájdalomnak. De minden mosoly egy helyről származik, ugyanúgy ahogy minden más ami érzelem, vagy érzelemből fakad. A szív a központja ezeknek a dolgoknak és ha valaki mosolyog az a mosoly csakis az ember szívéből jöhet.
Saját 



 

 

 "Tanulj meg gyilkolni a mosolyoddal. Úgy nem lesz véres a kezed!"


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

"A legegyszerűbb válasz minden kérdésre egy mosoly. Utána már döntsék el ők, hogy mit akarunk vele mondani."


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"A létezés talán legillékonyabb művészete a tánc, melynek csak jelene van. A tánc a jelen, az életöröm diadala, mely nem vágyik halál utáni mementóra, nem teremt maradandó alkotást, büszkén fittyet hány az elmúlásra. Születik, s elhal, s mind újabb formákat teremt hús-vér építőanyagból, az emberből."_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

​ _"Csak a táncban tudom a legmagasztosabb dolgokat mintázni." (Nietzsche)_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"Minden olyan napot elveszettnek kell tekintenünk, amelyen nem táncoltunk legalább egyszer." (Nietzsche)_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"A tánc a lélek rejtett nyelve." (Martha Graham)_​ ​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_ "A nagy táncosok nem a technikájuk, hanem a szenvesélyük miatt válnak naggyá." (Martha Graham)_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"A tánc érzelmeket fejez ki, csak éppenséggel nem szavakon, hanem mozdulatokon keresztül."_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"A táncban nincsenek szabályok. Ha igazán érzed a zenét, nem csinálhatod rosszul."_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"A tánc a lélek érzéseit a test mozdulataival fejezi ki és méltó arra, hogy a zenéhez és a költészethez hasonló szerepet töltsön be." (Cezare Negri)_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"Tánc közben az lehetsz, ami csak akarsz lenni abban a pillanatban."_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"A tánc a lélek érzéseit a test mozdulataival fejezi ki és méltó arra, hogy a zenéhez és a költészethez hasonló szerepet töltsön be." (Cezare Negri)_​ _"Tánc közben az lehetsz, ami csak akarsz lenni abban a pillanatban."_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"Te vagy a táncért, nem a tánc érted, és ezt addig használd ki, amíg teheted."_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"A tánc nem szenvedély, ez elején csak egy életérzés, belekezdesz és nem tudod abbahagyni! Ekkor válik szenvedéllyé."_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"DANCE isn't a form, it's a way of LIFE."_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"Amikor érzem a zenét, elvesztem az irányítást az eszem, a testem, a szívem és a lelkem felett."_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"Úgy kell táncolnod, mintha senki sem figyelne, szívedből kell jönnie, ha azt akarod, hogy jó legyen,"_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"Úgy kell táncolnod, mintha senki sem figyelne, szívedből kell jönnie, ha azt akarod, hogy jó legyen,"_​ _"Mikor érzem a zenét, hagyom, hogy a testem irányítson."_​


----------



## mKanga (2013 Április 7)

_"Amikor jönnek a fények, amik fénylenek rajtad fentről. Te előadóművész vagy. Elfelejtesz mindent, amit megtanultál, a technika eljárása, a félelem, a fájdalom, ráadásul elfelejted, hogy te ki vagy, a zenével eggyé válsz, és valóban egy vagy a tánccal."_​


----------



## xStellax (2013 Április 7)

1


----------



## xStellax (2013 Április 7)

2


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

*"Amíg táncolhatunk, nem érdekel, hogy van e barátnőnk/barátunk vagy hogy bejuthattunk-e egy jó főiskolára. Egyáltalán nem érdekel minket, hogy a társadalom hogyan tekint ránk. Az egyetlen dolog, amitől félünk, hogy soha többé nem táncolhatunk."*


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

„A tánc túláradó öröm, szeretet és szenvedély nélkül üres technikai mozdulatsor...


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

…Van úgy , hogy megfeszülve erőlködsz…
Úgy kell énekelned, hogy ne érdekeljen, kapsz-e érte pénzt,
Úgy kell szeretned, mintha sosem bántanának,
Úgy kell táncolnod, mintha senki sem figyelne,
Szívedből kell jönnie, ha azt akarod, hogy jó legyen.” (Andrew Matthews)


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"... fejezd ki tánccal mindazt az energiát, ami felszabadult benned. Az egész tested tele lesz energiával, hagyd, hogy ez az energia a táncon keresztül fejeződjön ki. Igen fontos a tánc..." (Osho)


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"És legyen elveszett minden olyan napunk,
amelyen legalább egyszer nem táncoltunk,
És legyen fülünknek hamis minden állítás, ha nem csattan fel vele együtt legalább egy kacaj." (Nietzsche)


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

“Énekeljetek, táncoljatok, legyetek vidámak, de hagyjátok egymást egyedül járni. Ugyanúgy, ahogy a hárfa húrjai is egyedül vannak, de ugyanarra a zenére rezdülnek.” (Kahlil Gibran)


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"A tánc verítékes munka? Eleinte csak kísérletezel és próbálkozol. Kutatod a tökéletest. Sok nap végeztével csak a fáradtság vesz majd körül. Időbe telik, amíg sikerül úgy táncolnod, ahogy szeretnél és sikerül valami maradandót alkotnod." (Fred Astaire)


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

„Ha elsajátítottad a lépéseket, elkezdheted megtölteni lélekkel." (Philip Toshio Sudo)


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"A mozdulatművészet, a tánc, az ember bensejének közvetlen, általános hatású kifejezője." (Richard Wagner)


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"A táncban benne van kicsinyben a világ: jóság, erő, lassúság mind együtt. Az egyik enber ezt szereti, a másik azt, de nincs, kinek ne tetszenék a tánc..."
(Kalidásza)


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"Ha táncolsz, élsz...ha élsz, táncolsz." (Heidi Groskreutz)


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"A tánc a lélek rejtett nyelve." (Martha Graham)


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"A tánc az, amivel nem lehet betelni, amiből sohase lehet elég, ugyanegy forma százféle alakítása, ugyanegy téma sokszoros variációja..."


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"A tánc olyan vers, amelynek a mozdulatok a szavai."


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"A természet lábakat ad nekünk és a művészet megtanít használni őket."


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

Mikuli Vera
Tánc

Gyere, táncoljunk. Legyél végre férfi, hadd legyek nő melletted. Olyan gyorsan forog a világ, de ha vele forgunk, talán nem szédülünk el. A világra ráfeszül a csillagos ég, te vagy a nap, és én, a Hold forgok körülötted. Táncolni kell, most van az ideje. Ez a rend, a rend, hogy Isten az égben van, az emberek a Földön, dolgoznak, esznek, isznak, táncolnak és szeretkeznek, és te vagy a tengely a kettő között, és én ellent tartok neked, hogy el ne ess. Ez a te táncod, az apádé is ez volt és a fiadé is ez lesz, dobogd bele a ritmusod a zenébe, hogy hallja mindenki, az apád fia vagy, s fiad apja, és így nem tud senki más a Földön táncolni, csak te. Ez a mi dalunk, úgy szeretlek, ahogy anyám szerette az apámat és nagyanyám a nagyapámat, és így nem énekel neked senki más a Földön. Holnap dolog van, eszünk, iszunk, gyere, most táncoljunk. Legyél végre férfi, hadd legyek nő melletted. Folyton fejreáll a világ, de ha táncolunk,a legközelebbi fordulatnál talán alád kerülhetek.


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

Berzsenyi Dániel
A táncok

Nézd a tánc nemeit, mint festik játszi ecsettel
A népek lelkét s nemzetek ízleteit.
A német hármas lépéssel lejtve kering le,
S párját karja közé zárja s lebegve viszi.
Egyszerű a német mindenben, s csendesen örvend,
Egyet ölel mindig, s állhatatos szerető.
A gallus fellengve szökik, s enyelegve kacsingat,
Párt vált, csalfa kezet majd ide, majd oda nyújt:
Ez heves és virgonc, örömében gyermeki-nyájas,
Kényeiben repdez, s a szerelembe* kalóz.
A magyar egy Pindár: valamerre ragadja negéde,
Lelkesedett tűzzel nyomja ki indulatit.
Majd lebegő szellő, szerelemre olvad epedve,
S búja hevét kényes mozdulatokba szövi;
Majd maga fellobbanva kiszáll a bajnoki táncra
(Megveti a lyánykát a diadalmi dagály),
S rengeti a földet: Kinizsit látsz véres ajakkal
A testhalmok közt ugrani hőseivel.
Titkos törvényit mesterség nem szedi rendbe,
Csak maga szab törvényt, s lelkesedése határt.
Ember az, aki magyar tánchoz jól terme, örüljön!
Férfierő s lelkes szikra feszíti erét.


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"A mozdulatművészet, a tánc, az ember bensejének közvetlen, általános hatású kifejezője."
(Richard Wagner)


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"A táncban benne van kicsinyben a világ: jóság, erő, lassúság mind együtt. Az egyik enber ezt szereti, a másik azt, de nincs, kinek ne tetszenék a tánc..."
(Kalidásza)


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"Az embernek káosz kell a bensőjébe, hogy egy tánccsillag születhessen."
(Nietzsche)


----------



## bablencse (2013 Április 8)

"A nagy táncosok nem a technikájuk, hanem a szenvedélyük miatt válnak naggyá."
(Martha Graham)


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

Hóhullásban sok pihe hull
egy pihe sem lesz így egyedül


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

Egyedül nem jön nincsen kedve:
egyedül a hópihe csak dideregne.


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

Egymaga nem jön, százan jönnek,
kavarog a sok pihe, hullanak, esnek,


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

kavarog százezer, hull millió,
perdül és táncol és kanyarog a hó.


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

A földre leérve összefogóznak,
tolldunnának, lágy takarónak,


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

​belepik az utcát, a tereket, a várost,
Szentendrét és Budafok-Hárost,


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

belepik a ligetet, belepik a szigetet,
összefogózva már nem didereg,


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

már nem fázik a sok pihe csillag,
tollpuha paplana csillog-villog.


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

Alszik alatta a rét meg az erdő,
könnyű a dunna, pihepuha felhő,


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

alszik a föld és a földben a búza,
hótakaróját magára húzza.


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

Csend van, csend van, semmi se moccan,
ág sem roppan, cipő se koppan,


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

nyugszik és alszik a tér, meg a táj,
csak a hó, csak a hó, csak a hó muzsikál.

(Szabó T. Anna)


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

*Tavasz volt, fényes, szép tavasz,
az árnyék épp csak két arasz*


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

*- a medve ment a fák között,
minden madárra ráköszönt.*


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

*Örült a hosszú tél után,
hogy jött egy forró délután*


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

*- bundában barnát vett fel ő,
mert abban szép és megnyerő.*


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

*A rét is szép ruhát viselt,
a bokrok meg madárcsicsert*


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

*- ott ült egy méh, csak megszökött,
szagolni szállt virágözönt.
*


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

*- ott ült egy méh, csak megszökött,
szagolni szállt virágözönt.*


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

*Vagy mézet gyűjt? Az is helyes
a méz roppantul ízletes.*


----------



## asztreka (2013 Április 8)

*A méz: akár egy csepp remény,
imádja azt a medvelény!

(Kiss Ottó)*


----------



## bibokne79 (2013 Április 9)

19.


----------



## bibokne79 (2013 Április 9)

20.


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Rachel Green


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Monica Geller


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Phoebe Buffay


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Joseph Tribbiani


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Chandler Bing


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Ross Geller


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Mike Hanigan


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Janice


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Carol Willick


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Susan Bunch


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Paolo


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Ursula Buffay


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Richard Burke


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Emma Geller-Green


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Helena Retikül


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Ben


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

Tom Hardykiss


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Barry


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

David Phoebe


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Frank Buffay


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Jack Geller


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Matt LeBlanc


----------



## BlueLorikeet (2013 Április 9)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

végre tavasz


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it





CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

1234567890



:d


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

:656:


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)




----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)




----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

[h=2]Jobb lenne a reggel, ha átrakhatnánk délutánra.[/h]


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

Bones


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

Real Madrid


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

[h=2]Igen. Elveszíteni a vágyainkat, az valóban tragédia, de valóra váltani őket, azt hiszem, ez az egyetlen esélyünk. Az idén szerelemre vágytam, arra, hogy feloldódjak egy másik emberben, legyőzzem a félelmeimet és újra érezni tudjak. Teljesült a vágyam, ha ez tragédia, ám legyen, minél gyakrabban kérek belőle. A világon semmiért nem mondanék le róla.[/h]


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

One Tree Hill


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

parapapapapa


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

18.10


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

04.09-


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

Bruno Mars.


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

pim pam


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

in the end you'll fly or dive


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

Nyc


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

Madrid


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

Madrid


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

London


----------



## Maariquita (2013 Április 9)

helohelo


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

Köszönöm szépen, 
ez nagyon hasznos volt!


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

kettő


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

sziasztok, ez a 3. üzenetem


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

4.


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

ötödik


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

Hat


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

7


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

már csak 12?


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

9.


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

már 10!!!


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

tizenegy


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

:d


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)




----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

kiss


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

14


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

tizenööööt


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

jajj még mennyi van...


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

tizen7


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

1nyolc


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

már csak 2


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)

ésigen20!!!!!!


----------



## Krizolit2005 (2013 Április 9)




----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

fehér


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

Aki őszintén tud mosolyogni, rossz ember nem lehet. :3


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

fekete


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

kék


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

zöld


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

sárga


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

piros


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

lila


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

black


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

szürke


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

barna


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

arany


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

ezüst


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

bronz


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

rózsaszín


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

narancssárga


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

bordó


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

alma


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

1


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

2


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)




----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

3


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

alma .


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

4


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

5


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

egér.


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

6


----------



## Gizzela (2013 Április 9)

7


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

holló :8)


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

zene


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

nyuszi


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

medvedisznóember


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

liliom


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

galagonya


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

kép


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

fakanál


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

diólevél


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

firhang


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

karamella


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

csoki


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

kecske


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

veréb


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

*..*

delfin


----------



## Blackmilk (2013 Április 9)

szarvas


----------



## Barbibaby19 (2013 Április 9)




----------



## Barbibaby19 (2013 Április 9)

Kakas


----------



## Barbibaby19 (2013 Április 10)




----------



## Barbibaby19 (2013 Április 10)

:€3


----------



## Barbibaby19 (2013 Április 10)

Öööö


----------



## Barbibaby19 (2013 Április 10)




----------



## Barbibaby19 (2013 Április 10)

x


----------



## Barbibaby19 (2013 Április 10)

Gkl


----------



## Barbibaby19 (2013 Április 10)

Frtz


----------



## Barbibaby19 (2013 Április 10)

-1


----------



## Barbibaby19 (2013 Április 10)

:smile:


----------



## Barbibaby19 (2013 Április 10)

Jnbmm[


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

öt, lassan megy, de meglesz


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

hat kiss


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

hét


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

Nyolc


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

Kilenc


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

tíz


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

11


----------



## Peterrke (2013 Április 10)

hol tartok?


----------



## Peterrke (2013 Április 10)

Ohhh.


----------



## Peterrke (2013 Április 10)

De sok van még hátra.


----------



## Peterrke (2013 Április 10)

9


----------



## Peterrke (2013 Április 10)

fele


----------



## Peterrke (2013 Április 10)

11


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

1 = I.= 0x01 = 00000001


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

2 = II. = 0x02 = 00000010


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

3 = III. = 0x03 = 00000011


----------



## Peterrke (2013 Április 10)

<:-o


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

4 = IV. = 0x04 = 00000100


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

5 = V. = 0x05 = 00000101


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

6 = VI. = 0x06 = 00000110


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

12


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

7 = VII. = 0x07 = 00000111


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

8 = VIII. = 0x08 = 00001000


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

9 = IX. = 0x09 = 00001001


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

10 = X. = 0x0A = 00001010


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

11 = XI. = 0x0B = 00001011


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

tizenhárom


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

12 = XII. = 0x0C = 00001100


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

13 = XIII. = 0x0D = 00001101


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

(14 = XIV. = 0x0E = 00001110 ) <> 13 ??.


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

14 = 13 + 1!


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

15 = XV. = 0x0F = 00001111


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

15 = xv. = 0_0f = 00001111


----------



## Peterrke (2013 Április 10)

Ha-ha-ha


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

15 = XV. = 0x0F = 00001111


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

16 = XVI. = 0x10 = 00010000


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

14 :d


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

17 = XVII. = 0x11 = 00010001


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

ohh jeh 15


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

18 = XVIII. = 0x12 = 00010010


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

19 = XIX. = 0x13 = 00010011


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

tizenhat


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

17


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

tizennyolc


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

20 = XX. = 0x14 = 00010100 = Aktív!


----------



## TSGirl (2013 Április 10)

Koszi  kedvenc gondolatom: Ne almodd az eletet, eld az almaid!


----------



## TSGirl (2013 Április 10)

ne almodd az eletet, eldd az almaid


----------



## TSGirl (2013 Április 10)

16


----------



## Kalozember (2013 Április 10)

:222:


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

18 már csak kettő


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

19 és...


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 10)

20


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 10)

21


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 10)

:..:


----------



## Andromeda1 (2013 Április 10)

20 wow


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 10)

5\\m/


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 10)

6


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 10)

7


----------



## TheTempest (2013 Április 10)

The First in the row


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 11)

second comment


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 11)

3


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 11)

5


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 11)

“If a single Roman lacks courage enough to face me, send two to brace nerve!” – Spartacus


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 11)

making progress XD


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 11)

9


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 11)

Ten


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 11)

„Kettőnek kell lennie; nem többnek és nem kevesebbnek. Az egyik, hogy birtokolja a hatalmat, a másik, hogy sóvárogjon a hatalom után.”


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

abcd


----------



## zsuzsixyz (2013 Április 11)

Ez tetszik


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

10


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

11


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

efg


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

12


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

hij


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

13


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

14


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

15


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

16


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

17


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

18


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

19


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

20


----------



## Kieran (2013 Április 11)

21


----------



## szcsab1 (2013 Április 11)

22


----------



## kurfe (2013 Április 11)

Ahhhrg!!!


----------



## kurfe (2013 Április 11)

4


----------



## kurfe (2013 Április 11)

5


----------



## kurfe (2013 Április 11)

6


----------



## weisznati (2013 Április 12)

7


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

Én nem igen értem most húsz alkalommal kell egy hozászolást írjak, vagy elegendő ha a többiek megköszönik ezt az üzenetet.


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

20 hozzászólás minden vágyam.


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

Próbálkozok és írok tovább.


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

Köszönet a tanácsért.


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

5. próbálkozás


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

6. hozzászólásom.


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

Olvastátok A szürke ötven árnyalatát ?


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

És a sötét ötven árnyalatát


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

9


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

10 xd


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

11


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

12


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

14


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

Dx


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

mmm


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

13


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

15


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

16


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

17


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

18


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

19


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

20


----------



## Dohányosné (2013 Április 12)

100


----------



## nettus0618 (2013 Április 12)




----------



## anaveragegirl (2013 Április 12)

köszi


----------



## anaveragegirl (2013 Április 12)




----------



## anaveragegirl (2013 Április 12)




----------



## anaveragegirl (2013 Április 12)




----------



## anaveragegirl (2013 Április 12)




----------



## anaveragegirl (2013 Április 12)




----------



## anaveragegirl (2013 Április 12)

kiss


----------



## anaveragegirl (2013 Április 12)

:6:


----------



## anaveragegirl (2013 Április 12)

:33:


----------



## anaveragegirl (2013 Április 12)

:34:


----------



## anaveragegirl (2013 Április 12)

:!:


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 12)




----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 12)

Hol vannak a smile-k ? ugy értem amikor üzenetet írok, mert nem találom az opciót XD


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 12)

12


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 12)

20/13


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 12)

14


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 13)

20/15


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 13)

16


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 13)

17


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 13)

18


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 13)

19


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 13)

20/20


----------



## chiplecsap (2013 Április 13)

legyen 21


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

5


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

7


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

8


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

8


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

9


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

10


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

:9:


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

kiss


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

:11:


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

:656:


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

:656:


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

18


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

19


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)




----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

aki jon az jon, aki nem az nem


----------



## felemaskorlat (2013 Április 13)

hat sikerult :2:


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

1


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

2


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

3


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

4


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

5


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

6


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

7


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

8


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

9


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

10


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

11


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

12


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

13


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

14


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

15


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

15


----------



## vgvikka (2013 Április 13)

Szép estét


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

16


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

17


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

18


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

19


----------



## gorodovikov (2013 Április 13)

20


----------



## zsuzsixyz (2013 Április 13)

Nekem ez a 10 hozzászólásom!


----------



## [email protected] (2013 Április 13)

Szeretnék tullenni gondolom valamit magamról,szeretem a rózsát sőt nagyon szeretem.


----------



## [email protected] (2013 Április 13)

Kedvenc időtőltésem a főzés.


----------



## [email protected] (2013 Április 13)

Kedvenc évszakom a tavasz.


----------



## vgvikka (2013 Április 13)

Este van, este van...


----------



## spamszuro99 (2013 Április 14)

Ez jó ötlet, köszi!


----------



## spamszuro99 (2013 Április 14)

csak meglenne már a 20. is!


----------



## Settenke67 (2013 Április 14)

Köszönöm.


----------



## dylan73 (2013 Április 14)

köszönöm én is


----------



## dylan73 (2013 Április 14)

aki szeretne Bob Dylanről beszélgetni - kész vagyok rá


----------



## dylan73 (2013 Április 14)

de lehet Leonard Cohen is


----------



## dylan73 (2013 Április 14)

ideírom kedvenc költőmet is - Petri György


----------



## dylan73 (2013 Április 14)

téma lehet még a magyar foci


----------



## dylan73 (2013 Április 14)

vagy akármi foci (soccer)


----------



## dylan73 (2013 Április 14)

és végre tavasz van


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)




----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

Egy pillanatnyi türelem nagy bajtól óvhat meg, egy pillanatnyi türelmetlenség tönkreteheti egész életedet.


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

Normálisnak lenni nem erény, hanem a gyámoltalanság jele.


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

A szábályok csak akkor válhatnak másodlagossá, ha már alaposan ismerjük működésüket.


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

Nem lehet mindentől megszabadulni, ami nem tetszik.
Harlan Coben


----------



## TSGirl (2013 Április 16)

Szep napsuteses napot mindenkinek!


----------



## styl (2013 Április 16)

Kellemes estét kivánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

[h=2]Jó annak, aki kitalálja, hogy ki minek örül! Amíg kicsi voltam, azt hittem, hogy anyukám örül, ha én elbújok a szekrénybe, és ő megtalál. Amióta nagy vagyok, tudom, hogy anyukám nem örül igazán annak, ha én elbújok a szekrénybe, mert jobban szereti, ha nem kell engem keresni, mégis megvagyok.[/h]


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

[h=2]Kíváncsi vagyok, mi történne, ha mindenki úgy döntene a világon, hogy ezentúl vállalja a felelősséget a tetteiért, a tanulásáért és 
a jövőjéért.[/h]


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

:656:


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

Köszönöm, a segítséget!


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

:..:
:..:


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

*Nekünk jogunk van újraélni, Jogunk van sohse félni, Nem kérdeni, meddig és merre? Vissza a tengerre. Törött hajókkal is csak bátran Bal éjszakákban, Hajóink szent szél ösztönözze, Mert csók törte össze.	*​


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

Ki korán kel, *aranyat *lel.
He who gets up early finds gold.


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

Senki sem tud kibújni a saját *bőréből*.
Nobody can slip out of his own skin.


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

Három napig *dínomdánom*, holtig való szánom bánom.
A three day long merry-making and regret lasting till death.
'A hasty marriage.':!:


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

Nem nőnek a *fák *az égig.
The trees do not grow up to the sky.


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

Tiltott *gyümölcs *édesebb.
Forbidden fruit is sweeter.


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

Aki könnyen *hisz*, könnyen csalatkozik.
He who readily believes, will be readily disappointed.


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

Ha *jöttök*, lesztek, ha hoztok, esztek.
If you come, you will be (here), if you bring (food), you will eat.


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

A *lónak *négy lába van, mégis megbotlik.
The horse has four legs, still he stumbles.:2:


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

Amit *ma *megtehetsz, ne halaszd holnapra.
Do not put off till tomorrow what you can do today.:8:


----------



## Madél (2013 Április 16)

És itt a 20. \\m/
\\m/


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

- Mi az abszolút semmi?
- ???
- A hámozott lufi!


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

Hirdetés egy kutyás újság egyik oldalán:
"Kutya eladó. Nem válogatós, megeszik mindent. Szereti a gyerekeket."


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

- Mit söpörnek a repülőtéren?
- ???
- Airport!


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

A férj vezet, a felesége melette ül. Az asszony elkedi a mondóláját.
- Elválok tőled! Nem birom tovább, ezt kell tennem, mert szeretőm van.-a fér csendben vezet tovább. - Enyém marad a ház. - A férj gyorsít 80-ra.
- Asszonytartást és gyrektartást kérek havi 200 ezret - a férj 120 ragyorsít. 
- Nállam maradnak a gyerekek és havonta egyszer láthatod őket - a férj 190 el hajt már.
- enyém lesznek a hűtő a hifi, tv , dvd is.- aférj már 230 al hajt.
- Mi van veled? Nem szólsz semmit? Te semmire sem tartassz igényt?
- nekem meg van minden amire szükségem van.
- mi az a minden?
- A vezető oldali légzsák.


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

-Hogy öli meg a nyuszi a kardfogú tigrist?
-Tigris, te leetted magad.


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

Egyik nap az addig szolíd ember hírében álló férfi fülbevalóval a fülében jelenik meg a munkahelyén. Kérdi is a főnöke:
- Maga mióta hord fülbevalót?
- Mióta a feleségem megtalálta az ágyban. - hangzik a válasz.


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz a dolgozóidnak?
- Nem.
- Én sem.
- És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is.
- Te nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szednünk?


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

Az autóbusz elindul a megállóból. Rohan utána egy asszony, hangosan kiáltozva:
- Állítsák meg a buszt, mert elkések a munkából!
Az utasok megkérik a sofőrt, hogy álljon meg.
Az asszony felszáll és megkönnyebülten mondja:
- Sikerült...na, jegyeket, bérleteket kérem!


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

Férj es feleség ülnek a verandán, a férj bort kortyolgat.
- Annyira szeretlek - mondja a férj.
- Ezt most Te mondod vagy a bor? - kérdezi a feleség.
- Ezt én mondom a bornak...


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

Pasas bemegy a kocsmába, a pultos kérdezi: 
- Jó napot! Mit szeretne? 
- Egy nagyobb házat, jobb autót, több fizetést. 
- Nem úgy értem. Mit kíván? 
- Világbékét, magamnak egy szebb feleséget, milliókat. 
- Félreértett, mit szeretne inni? 
- Miért nem ezzel kezdte? Mi van? 
- Semmi különös, itt állok a pult mögött.


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

- Doktor úr, arra gondoltam, hogy sterilizáltatni kellene magam. 
- De uram, ez nagyon súlyos döntés. Megkérdezte erről a feleségét és a gyerekeit? 
- Igen, 16:3 arányban helyeslik.


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

-Óvónéni! óvónéni! Mi esik ott kint? 
-Hó Petikém! 
-Há' ott kinn'!


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

Két óvodás beszélget: 
- Én egy villanyvonatot kérek a szülinapomra. És te mit kérsz? 
- Tampont. 
- Az mi? 
- Nem tudom, de lehet vele síelni, teniszezni és úszni is.


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

A férj későn ér haza. Az asszony egyből nekiugrik: 
- Hol tekeregtél mostanáig? 
- Drágám, azért késtem, mert horgászni voltam. Kifogtam egy keszeget, kifogtam öt pontyot, kifogtam... 
- Nem érdekelnek a kifogások!


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

Tudod, drágám, mindig is kíváncsi voltam, hányszor csaltál meg - így a férj lefekvéskor a bombázó feleségének.
- Hát jó - így a nő -, bevallom. Háromszor.
- Elmesélnéd, édesem?
- Emlékszel, mikor nem kaptunk kölcsönt a házépítéshez? A bankigazgató felajánlotta, hogy...
- Igen, igen. Megértelek. Azért ez szép gesztus volt tőled, drágám, hogy megmentetted a családi fészket. És aztán másodszor?
- Emlékszel, amikor beteg voltál, és nem volt elég pénzünk a műtétre?
Nos, akkor a sebész felajánlotta, hogy...
- Ez az áldozat is csodálatos volt a részedről, drágám! És harmadszor?
- Hááát... Emlékszel, amikor polgármester akartál lenni?
- Igen.
- És akkor hiányzott még ezerkétszáz szavazatod...


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

- Anyu, Kovácsék szegény emberek? 
- Nem hiszem, kisfiam. Miért kérdezed? 
- Mert olyan nagy felhajtást csináltak, mikor a kisbabájuk lenyelt egy tízforintost.


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

Három szőke elmegy kirándulni. Megállnak egy kisebb forgalmú úton, majd elkezdenek vitatkozni, hogy hol üljenek le ebédelni. 
- Üljünk a fa alá, ott olyan hangulatos! - mondja az egyikük. 
- Á, ott hangyák vannak, meg minden - mondja a másik. - Inkább az üljünk le az út közepén, ott rendesen ki tudunk pakolni. 
- Az túl veszélyes - mondja a harmadik. 
Ezen elkezdenek vitatkozni, majd végül megállapodnak, hogy az út közepe a megfelelő hely. 
Ahogy ott üldögélnek, egy autó tűnik fel a kanyarban, a sofőr későn veszi észre őket, és hogy elkerülje a balesetet, félrerántja a kormányt. Leszalad az útról, és nekicsapódik a fának. 
- Na, látjátok! - mondja az egyik szőke. - Ha a fa alá telepedünk, már halottak lennénk!


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

7 éves gyerekeket kérdeztek, mit gondolnak a sörről. A következő válaszokat adták: 

''Azt hiszem, a sör jó dolog lehet. Apukám azt mondja, hogy minél több sört iszik, annál csinosabbnak látja az anyut.'' 

''A sörtől apukám elálmosodik, és ha elalszik, addig nézzük a tévét, ameddig akarjuk. Szóval a sör hasznos.'' 

''Anyu és apu is szereti a sört. Ha anyu sörözik egy buliban, akkor leveszi a fölsőjét, de apu nem találja ezt mókásnak.'' 

''Apukám szereti a sört. Minél többet iszik, annál jobban táncol. Egyszer beletáncolt a medencébe.'' 

''Én nem szeretem, ha apu sört iszik, mert olyankor megégeti a kolbászt a grillen, és annak szörnyű íze van.'' 

''Én oda szoktam adni apukám sörét a kutyámnak. Mindig olyan sokat alszik utána.'' 

''Anyu és apu vicceseket mondanak, amikor sört isznak, és sokkal jobban szeretik egymást, ami jó dolog.''


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Ott állsz a Vihar 
Dobbanatlan Szívében. 
Állsz. Állsz és mozgatsz.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Én nem tudom, hogyan kell. 
Bármit. A "dolgokat". 
Csak van, hogy sikerül (nem is kevésszer)
- de, hogy is mondjam? n e m: nekem. 
Hangszer ne legyen büszke a zenére.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Érd be a gyönggyel: 
ne kérd a kagylót.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Bölcsek és hülyék
mindenhez értenek - a
többi szakember.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Míg élnél, vedd úgy:
a rossz nem egyéb, mint csend
előtti vihar.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Érkezz sírva, majd 
gyakorold a nevetést 
s mosollyal távozz.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

"Kibírhatatlan!" mondjuk - és kibírjuk.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Legfőbb érdeklődési köröm
hogy vajjon mi köze dolgaimhoz
azok körének akik érdeklődés
nélkül dolgoznak dolgaim ellen.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Virágom szirmán
Vízcsepp: pillanat-gyémánt! 
Most gazdag vagyok.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Végy egy Ezt - vagy - Azt; 
emeld föl a szívedig
- s vigyázva tedd le.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

A Cél módfelett fontos, 
de ami igazán számít:
Az Út, amelyen odajutsz


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

A szeretésen
k í v ü l minden emberi
tett: romépítés.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Nem emlékszem rá:
minek örülök. - Arcnál
szélesebb mosoly.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Valamit elfelejtünk,
elmulasztunk valamit,
elszalasztjuk, vagy elhalasztjuk.
És ez a majdnem-semmi attól fogva
jön, jön, nyomunkban van és egyszer csak
mérettelenné hatalmasodik, mint az éjszaka
csendjében egy padlóreccsenés.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Nem úgy, ahogy te,
én egészen másképpen
nem értek semmit!


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Oka mindennek 
van. (Hogy értelme van-e?
Tőlem ne kérdezd.)


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Lestem a gondolatait is
- de nem voltak.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Annyi történet 
van, ahányan elmondják
- és mind érvényes.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Élni szebb, mint jó.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Tévedések és
helyesbítések sora:
Életem Rajza.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Léptedért lettem:
utad vagyok - célod nem.
Lassan fuss rajtam.


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Némelyik árnyék
jelentőségteljesebb,
mint ami veti.


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Köszi szépen a tanácsot.


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Szeretek olvasni.


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Szeretem a filmeket.


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Még nem igazán igazodok el .. a fórumon.


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Szeretem a zenét.


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Végre tavasz van.


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Hosszú volt a tél.


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Süt a nap


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

One


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Mindjárt itt a nyár


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Jó lenne utazni


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Eltűnt:9:


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Shakespeare


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

csokifagyi


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Eper tejszinhabbal


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Tenger


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

mézes krémes


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Mark Twain


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Balaton


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Adria


----------



## kitti1976 (2013 Április 17)

Az orvosdoktor


----------



## keretlen (2013 Április 17)

1


----------



## keretlen (2013 Április 17)

two


----------



## keretlen (2013 Április 17)

3


----------



## keretlen (2013 Április 17)

4


----------



## keretlen (2013 Április 17)

5


----------



## keretlen (2013 Április 17)

6 :444:


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Mindegy !


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

:d


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina Krisztina


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Krisztina! I Hate Myself For Loving You!


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Krisztina! kiss


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Végre itt a tavasz!


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

*Lindsey Stirling*


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

8


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Csontváros


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Hamuváros


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Üvegváros


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

City of Glass


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

11


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Bukott angyalok városa


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

:12:


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Elveszett lelkek városa


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Csak azért hozzászólni hogy meglegyen a húsz, mikor máshol jár az eszem.....Krisztina..... hááát...


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Csak azért is jól érzem magam!


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Krisztina! I miss you! :12:


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

18


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

értelmes


----------



## Papirporzsak (2013 Április 17)

Nos, az előző egy értelmes hozzászólás volt! 20 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

Ma


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

11


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

12


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

Még kell néhány


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

7


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

6


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

Öt


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

Négy


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

Három


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

3


----------



## vince33 (2013 Április 18)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsokat!


----------



## vince33 (2013 Április 18)

Volt egy hsz-em, amiben link volt. Biztonság kedvéért írok még pluszban.


----------



## Cosmia (2013 Április 18)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

Egy - megérett a meggy


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

Kettő - csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

Három - te vagy az én párom,


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

Négy - te kisleány hová mégy,


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

Öt -érik a tök,


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

Hat - hasad a pad,


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

Hét - zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

Nyolc - üres a polc,


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

Kilenc - kis Ferenc,


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

Tíz - tiszta víz,


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

Majd a szamár megissza.


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

13


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

14


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

15


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

16


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

17


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

18


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

19


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Április 18)

20


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 18)

na ide is írok valamit


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 18)

6


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 18)

5


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 18)

4


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 18)

3


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 18)

2


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 18)

remélem most már megvan a 20


----------



## learnativy (2013 Április 18)

20 hozzászólás gyűjtögetés indul...


----------



## learnativy (2013 Április 18)

Mai bölcsesség:
*Ha a sértést méltósággal akarod elviselni, tégy úgy, mintha észre sem vennéd. Ha nem tudod semmibe venni, próbáld meg felülmúlni. Ha nem tudod túlszárnyalni, nevess rajta. Ha nem tudsz nevetni, akkor valószínűleg megérdemelted a sértést.*

_Russel Lynes_​


----------



## learnativy (2013 Április 18)

*Aki nem tud, és nem tudja, hogy nem tud, az ostoba. Kerüld el!*


----------



## learnativy (2013 Április 18)

*Aki nem tud, de tudja, hogy nem tud, az tudatlan. Tanítsd!*


----------



## learnativy (2013 Április 18)

*Aki tud, de nem tudja, hogy tud, az alszik. Ébreszd fel!*


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

Ez egy nagyszerű elgondolás!


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

asszem élek vele


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

Hu,


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

ez


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

ez, sokkal nehezebb


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

mint, ahogy


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

első pillanatban


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

látszódott


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

De


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

és kitartok


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

erős leszek


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

küzdök


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

rendületlenül


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

amíg


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

amíg, el nem


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

érem


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

a kitűzött célt


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

és végezetül


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

a mondat végére pont kerül!


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

Nagyon


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

szépen


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

köszi


----------



## Mardeeel (2013 Április 18)

a lehetőséget!


----------



## JOS44 (2013 Április 18)

valamiért


----------



## JOS44 (2013 Április 18)

valamiért ezt látom sok fórumban: **Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


----------



## JOS44 (2013 Április 18)

pedig van elég hozzászólásom


----------



## JOS44 (2013 Április 18)

ráadásul az adott fórum már le van zárva, így nem lehet válaszolni


----------



## Kislia (2013 Április 19)

Péntek


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Őrzők, vigyázzatok a strázsán,


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Csillag-szórók az éjszakák,


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Szent-János-bogarak a kertben,


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Emlékek elmult nyarakon,


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Flórenc nyarán s összekeverten


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Bucsúztató őszi Lidónak


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Emlékei a hajnali


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Párás, dísz-kócos tánci termen,


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Történt szépek, éltek és voltak,


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Kik meg nem halhatnak soha,


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Őrzött elevenek és holtak,


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

Mindenkinek szép jó reggelt! Örülök, hogy idetaláltam, hát számolgatok egyet, hogy tag lehessek.


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Szivek távoli mosolya,


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Reátok néz, aggódva, árván,


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Őrzők: vigyázzatok a strázsán.


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Őrzők, vigyázzatok a strázsán,


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)




----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

1


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Az Élet él és élni akar,


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Nem azért adott annyi szépet,


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Hogy átvádoljanak most rajta


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Véres s ostoba feneségek.


----------



## Ács Mari (2013 Április 19)

Oly szomorú embernek lenni
S szörnyüek az állat-hős igék
S a csillag-szóró éjszakák
Ma sem engedik feledtetni
Az ember Szépbe-szőtt hitét
S akik még vagytok, őrzőn, árván,
Őrzők: vigyázzatok a strázsán.


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)




----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

2


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

3


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

4


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

5


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

6


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

haladok...


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

Elvileg már 12.


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

13


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

14


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

15


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

16


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

17


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

18


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

19


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

20


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

Elvileg sikerült a 20 db (bevallom nem túl értelmes ) hozzászólást produkálnom.  Subidubidú.


----------



## Magyarjanko (2013 Április 19)

H a tudnám, hogy mit csinálok... jó lenne


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

1


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

2:d


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

3


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

4


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

5


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

6


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

:lol:7


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

8


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

:d9


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

Már a 10.


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

11kiss


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

12


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

12


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

13


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

14


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

15


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

:4:


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)




----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

18


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

19


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

És itt a huszadik. Remélem most már megnyithatom a csatolásokat!


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

20.


----------



## fpkatalin (2013 Április 19)

még nincs meg a huszadik?


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 19)

a huszadikat akarom!


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 19)

na végre!


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

1


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

un


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

deux


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

trois


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

quatre


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

cinq


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

six


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

sept


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

huit


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

neuf


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

dix


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

onze


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

douze


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

treize


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

quatorze


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

quinze


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

seize


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

dix-sept


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

dix-huit


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

dix-neuf


----------



## FrCsibe (2013 Április 19)

vingt!!


----------



## fészekringató (2013 Április 19)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

1


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

2


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

3


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

4


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

5


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

6


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

7


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

8


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

8


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

9


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

10


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

11


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

12


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

13


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

14


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

15


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

16


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

17


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

18


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

19


----------



## Angelbocs (2013 Április 20)

20


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

"Ne aggódj!Ha foszló kapaszkodóid elengedted.A senkiföldjén lebegsz, úgy érzed.Várj, míg lélekszárnyaid lebbenését észleled."---Szepes Mária---


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

a


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

b


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

c


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

d


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

Fogjunk ki ezen a komisz életen, azt mondom, hiszen rajtunk múlik minden... Ha mi összenevetünk, baj nem lehet itt.
Müller Péter


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

Ha ez az eddigi legrosszabb nap, akkor biztos lehetsz benne, hogy a holnap már jobb lesz.
Mirai Nikki c. film


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

Csak mert valaki nem úgy szeret téged, ahogy te szeretnéd, az még nem jelenti, hogy nem szeret téged szíve minden szeretetével.
Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)




----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)




----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

Néha nem a szó kell... Nem a beszélgetés, nem az írás. A megoldás nem mindig a szó. Hanem egy ölelés. Amiben sokkal többet adsz minden szónál. Mert szavakban nem mindig találod el, amit hallani szeretne. De az ölelésben éppen azt fogja hallani. Amire szüksége van. Rád.
Csitáry-Hock Tamás
​


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)




----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

Megdolgozhatsz mindenért, de ami boldogít, az ingyen van.
Hősök


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

Van az érzés... Ami másnak nem adható. Csak neki. Aki felébresztette. Ott ülsz az asztalnál, a kávéd lassan kihűl, de te észre sem veszed. Ő figyelmeztet, hogy hideg lesz. De nem számít, nem érdekel. Most nem. Most csak az érdekel, aki veled szemben ül. Amit mond, ahogy mosolyog, ahogy a fejét billenti. Minden apró mozdulatát figyeled, minden szavát lesed, és egyre inkább érzed: közöd van hozzá. Hozzá van közöd. Ezekben a pillanatokban fedezed fel őt, és bár még alig tudsz róla valamit, mégis, a legfontosabbat már tudod: ő az, akivel szívesen vagy együtt.
Csitáry-Hock Tamás


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

:11:


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)




----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

Van a csoda... A csoda, amihez elég egy pillanat. Ami nem látványos, nem hegyeket mozgató, de benned, neked a legnagyobb.
Csitáry-Hock Tamás


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

Eredj ki a szabadba, ki a földekre, a természetbe, a napfényre. Eredj, és magadban akard föllelni a boldogságot; gondolj a benned és körülötted rejlő sok szépségre, és boldog leszel.
Anne Frank
​


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

A gyermek még önfeledten boldog.
Juhász Ferenc


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)

Ne várj a nevetéssel, amíg boldog leszel, mert meghalhatsz anélkül, hogy valaha is nevettél volna.
Pierre La Mure


----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)




----------



## uniszilvi (2013 Április 20)




----------



## cashflow88 (2013 Április 20)

szombat van


----------



## cashflow88 (2013 Április 20)

szep nap van


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

a


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

b


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

c


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

vasárnap


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

d


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

e


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

f


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

g


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

h


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

i


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

j


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

*​k*


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

l


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

m


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

n


----------



## szalajka (2013 Április 21)

Köszönöm az üzenetet. Sajnos, nem találom a helyet, ahol a hozzászólásokat megtehetem.... Szalajka


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

o


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

p


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

r


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

s


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

t


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

E szeretnék olvasni egy Michel Houellebecq könyvet


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

ezért


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

minél


----------



## Joem (2013 Április 21)

u


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

hamarabb


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

el


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

kellene


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

érnem


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

a


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

20


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

értelmes


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

hozzászólást


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

aaa


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

de


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

ennek


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

így


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

igazából


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

nem


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

sok


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

értelme van


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

de erre ti


----------



## Hegerobin (2013 Április 21)

már rég rájöttetek. köszi!


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

Köszönöm


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

ez van


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

még néhány kell


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

hahó


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

igen igen igen


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

nem nem nem


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

12345


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

viola


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

kamilla


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

rajmi


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

vasárnap


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

minél hamarabb


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

nemsokára meglesz a 20


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

még 6


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

még 5


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

most nem jut semmi értelmes az eszembe


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

lálálálá


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

még 2


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

mindjárt meg van


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

még egyet pluszba


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)

Akkor


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)

én


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)

is


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)

kezdem


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)

5


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)

6


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)

Köszönjük


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)

a lehetQséget


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)

16


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)

17


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)

18


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)

Még egyszer


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Gabi2001 (2013 Április 22)




----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

1


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

2


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

3


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

4


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

5még van hátra


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

6


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

7közeledik a vége


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

8


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

9kisferenc:!:


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

9kisferenc


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

10tisztavíz


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

elf


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

zwölf


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

dreizehn


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

14bocibocitarka:55::55::55::55:


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

14


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

14nemmegy


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

fünfzehn


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

16mégegypár


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

siebzehn


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

18


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

19utolsóelőtti


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

14


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

15elvesztettem egy pár hozzászólást


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

16miért


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

20 talán megvan


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 22)

+1oké mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

kiss


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)




----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

:55:


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)




----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

5:777:


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

6


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

7:..:


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

8:444:


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

8:d


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

10://:


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

11:d


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

12


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

13


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

14


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

15


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

16


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

17


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

18


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

19


----------



## kovieva (2013 Április 22)

20


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

Halihó!


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

Nálatok süt a nap??


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

1234 ??


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

tgrgrtg


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

trg43r


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

ttrrrewr


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

?? :dddddddddd


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

regrgewerf


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

grg3qt4rfgfgfg


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

gresfgesgr


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

gfgfgfgfgfgfgfgflllllllllll


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

Huhh nehéz nap van ma"


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

asdfghjklé


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

aysxdcfvbjmnkm,l,ld


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

qwertzuiop


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

mkijhuzgftrdeswaq


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

qawsedrftgzhujokplpé,,mmnbbvcds


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

vuzg zu uz u uzkgdu u kuu u u ui uiu 47zughvbjjjgtdhfcjmu bgtzvujhgfvbdxgtrshzuj7


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

gftv zv kihjugzt


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

Mindenkinek szép jó napot kívánok!


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

qwertzuio


----------



## birofercsi (2013 Április 22)

Viszlát! Jó ez a téma!


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

1


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

asdfghjkléáűyxcvbnm,


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

hétfő


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

szerda


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

sdfghjéáű


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

vagy fekete


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

vagy 13


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

biztos?


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

süt a nap


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

Neked is!


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

álkjhgfda is


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

érdekes.....


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

az az is-is


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

hát lehet...


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

ha ha ha


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

fghjklé


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

ez jó.


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

subidubi


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

süt a nap


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 22)

még egy


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 23)

ssdfgjkláű


----------



## niki0824 (2013 Április 23)

pouz


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

A rendőr vonaton utazik. A mellette levő ülésen egy fiatal pár ül. Egyszer a lány így szól a fiúhoz
- Úgy fáj a homlokom.
A fiú megcsókolja a lány homlokát, mire a válasz
- Már nem is fáj.
Kis idő múlva a lány ismét rákezd
- Úgy fáj a fogam.
A fiú szájon csókolja a lányt, mire a reakció
- Már nem is fáj.
A lány tovább kacérkodik
- Úgy fáj a vállam.
Újabb csók, újabb válasz
- Már nem is fáj.
Odafordul a rendőr a fiúhoz
- Elnézést, doktor úr, aranyeret nem gyógyít?


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

- Jean! Megyünk a vasútállomásra a sógorom elé!
- De a sógora csak holnap érkezik, uram.
- Tudom, de holnap nem érek rá kimenni elé.


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

- Ki az abszolút vasutas házaspár?
- ??
- Eva Peron és Charlie Sheen...


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

Vasútállomáson a hangosbemondó:
- Az Á vágányon vonat érkezik, kérjük vigyázzanak!
Az emberek eligazodnak, jön a vonat, belehajt a tömegbe, többen meghalnak, még többen megsebesülnek.
Másnap a hangosbemondó:
- Az Á vágányon vonat érkezik, kérjük, nagyon vigyázzanak!
Jön a vonat, még több ember hal meg, sok száz sérült.
Másnap:
- Az Á mint Álámér vágányon vonat érkezik, kérjük vigyázzanak!


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

XVI. Lajost mérnökei próbálják meggyőzni, hogy építtessen vasutat Párizs és Lyon között. Amikor már minden érvük kifogyott, megjegyzik:
- Uram! Képzelje el, hogy azután 2 órával hamarabb érhet Lyonba.
A király:
- Na és? Mit csináljak én két órával hamarabb Lyonban?


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

Két vasutas barchobázik:
- Személy?
- Nem.
- Akkor gyors!


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

Székely a vasútállomáson a jegyváltó ablaknál:
- Kérek egy jegyet.
- Hova? - kérdi az eladó.
- Hát ide a kezembe!


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

- Hogy hívják a kopasz vasutast?
- ??
- Sínhead!


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

A vonat befut az egyik vasútállomásra, a kalauz kiáltja: he-ha! Az ablakban könyöklő utas megkérdi tőle: 
- Mi az, hogy he-ha? 
- Hegyeshalom. csak nincs kedvem kimondani. Az utas felkacag, mire a kalauz visszakérdez: - Most mit nevet? 
- Alig várom, hogy Pilis-Csabára érjünk. kíváncsi vagyok, hogy akkor mit fog kiáltani.


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

- Látom a fényt az alagút végén ... De miért dudál


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

Kovacs beszól a zsúfolt vasúti fülkébe:
- No, megtelt már a Noé bárkája? Éles hang válaszol: 
- Jöjjön csak,egy szamár még hiányzik!


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

Egy utas odamegy a kisváros vasútállomásán az állomásfőnökhöz, és azt kérdezi tőle:
- Mondja uram, miért fekszik ez az állomás fél órányira a várostól?
- Mert azt akartuk, hogy lehetőleg inkább a sínekhez legyen közel.


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

Vasutasok vizsgáznak.
- Miért kell két ember a mozdonyra?- kérdezi a vizsgabiztos.
- Mert ott akkora a zaj, hogy egy ember egyedül nem tudná elviselni.


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

- A pesszimista a sötétséget látja az alagútban,
- az optimista a fényt az alagút végén,
- a realista a közeledő vonatot,
- a mozdonyvezető meg három hülyét, aki a síneken áll.


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

- Képzelj el egy pohár tejet. Benne egy játékvonat, mellette egy csokoládé. Mi az?
- ??
- Csokoládé tejbevonattal.


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

Vidéki állomáson kérdi egy ember a vasutastól:
- Mondja, mikor jön erre a következő vonat Budapest felé?
- A gyorsvonat öt perc múlva érkezik, a személyvonat pedig másfél óra múlva. Én mégis azt tanácsolnám, hogy a személlyel menjen!
- Miért? Az lassabb is, később is jön!
- Igen, de a gyorsvonat nem áll meg nálunk!


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

- Mi a foglalkozása? - ordít rá az újoncra az őrmester.
- Bakteriológus vagyok.
- Ne cifrázza nekem, mondja nyugodtan, hogy vasutas!


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

Egy ember rohan az induló vonat után, de nem éri el. Irgalmatlanul elkezd káromkodni.
- Mit van úgy kiborulva? Fél óra múlva megy egy másik vonat - mondja a forgalmista.
- De én ezen vagyok a mozdonyvezető!


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

- Ne haragudjon, a vasútállomást keresem.
- Nem haragszom, keresse csak!


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

Tessék mondani, ez a vonat mindenhol megáll?
- Miért, maga mindenhol le akar szállni?


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

Egy japán és egy francia utazik a vonaton. Jön egy alagút, sötétség, nagy verekedés hangjai. Amikor kivilágosodik, a francia a földön van. A japán megszólal
- Ez a japán karate.
Következő alagút, sötétség, egy fémes csattanás. Kivilágosodik, a japán vérző fejjel a földön, megszólal a francia
- Ez meg a franciakulcs.


----------



## sorigabi1116 (2013 Április 24)

Az villamosmegállónál a skót felszól a kalauznak:
- Mennyibe kerül az utazás a vasútállomásig?
- Négy penny.
- És félútról?
- Két penny.
A skót persze nem száll fel, hanem rohan a villamos után. Amikor már lefutott vagy öt megállónyit, nagyon ki van készülve, így ismét megkérdezi a kalauzt:
- Most mennyibe kerül az állomásig?
- Hat penny.
- Az hogy lehet? Azt mondta, hogy félútról csak két penny!
- Igen, de az állomás az ellenkező irányban van.


----------



## Gagoca01 (2013 Április 24)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## ribike (2013 Április 24)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila



„Emberi törvény: kibírni mindent, s menni, menni mindig tovább, még akkor is, ha nem élnek már benned remények és csodák.”


----------



## a nita (2013 Április 25)

köszönöm


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

Sziasztok, nekem is be kell gyujtenem 20 darabot


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

ez van


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

egy picit szenvedtem a válaszokkal


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

mivel a bongeszom rosszul volt beallitva :-(


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

tehát nem minden valaszomat kuldte el


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

pontosabban csak parat kuldott el,


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

a tobbit kihajitotta :-(


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

ja, es rendseresen valami hibat jelezett, hogy


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

500 Internal Error


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

vagy valami hasonlot


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

remelem nem lesz vele tobb gond


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

es fogok tudni uzeneteket irni az nelkul, hogy


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

a tartalom java resze eltunjon


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

most is jott egy hiba uzenet 500 Internal Error :-(


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

lehethogy nem is a bongeszo a hibas


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

remelem nem bennem van a hiba


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

dehat nem sok mindent lehet itt elrontani,


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

esetleg, hogy tul gyorsan irok es kiirja a rendszer, hogy 20masodpercen belul nem kuldhetek 2. valaszt


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

normal esetben ez nem gond, csak az elso 20 uzeneten akar valaki tullenni mihamarabb


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

ez volt a huszas


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

inkabb meg 1


----------



## Anidka (2013 Április 25)

de ha biztosra akarok menni, akkor 3 a m. igazsag


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Lincoln*: Láttad a tervrajzot.*Michael*: Nem csak láttam. Itt van rajtam


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Michael*: Azért érdekelhetne az ajánlatom.*Abruzzi*: Semmit nem tudsz ajánlani.*Michael*: Erre ne vegyél mérget.*Abruzzi*: Milyen igaz. Ez még kellett: egy kacsa.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Michael*: Most mi van?*Zakkant*: Egy neuroanatomikus seb károsította a retikuláris aktiválórendszeremet.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Michael*: És akkor mi van?*Zakkant*: Az, hogy nem alszom, egyáltalán.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Scofield*: Scofield, Michael Scofield.*Zakkant*: Hát nagyon nem ismerős.*Scofield*: Egy darabig együtt nyaraltunk a közbűn-ön, 40-es cella.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Zakkant*: Közbűn?*Scofield*: Köztörvényes bűnözők. Még Bellick rakott össze minket. Van rajtam egy tetkó, amit lerajzoltál. Zakkant! Legalább úgy távolról, egy kicsit ismerősnek tűnök?*Zakkant*: Nem te loptad el a fogkrémemet?


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Golyó*: Na, kullogj innen tovább.*Zsebes*: Megvan a beugró a zsugához.*Golyó*: Akkor menj és virítsd.*Zsebes*: Mennék, de sajnos ebben a minősítésben most együtt kell működnünk


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Golyó*: Felejtsd el. Ha már játék, akkor kocka.*Zsebes*: Csak annyi a dolgod, hogy mikor én osztok, beemelsz egy nagyot, és végig tartod. Mert, ugye ha mindig én nyernék, kapnék a csókáktól egy kolumbiai nyakkendőt, érted? Ha viszont te zsebeled be a nagy zsét senki, nem fogja azt gondolni hogy összedolgoztunk ebben a kis buliban.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Scofield*: Ez egy hamutartó.*Sarah*: Én nem dohányzom.*Scofield*: Igen tudom, de csak ezt meg ékszert készíthetünk és… és szerintem a gyurmanyaklánc nem jött volna be.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Manche*: Asszem én segíthetek valamit a Scofield-ügyben.*Zsebes*: Nyikkantál, Poci?*Manche*: Csak azt mondtam, ha gond van…*Golyó*: Mondta valaki, hogy gond van?


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Scofield*: Csak ígérje meg, hogy megvéd.*Pope*: Michael! Eléggé jól ismer már. Semmi szükség ilyen ígérgetésekre.*Scofield*: Már megbocsásson uram. De ha ez olyan magától értetődő, akkor nem bántottak volna.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Geary*: Valaki csőbe húzott, én nem csináltam semmit. Hiába nézel, mint a véres rongyra ugyanakkora mocsok vagy, mint én.*Bellick*: Csak én nem bukok le.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Pope*: Geary?*Scofield*: Pénzt szed az elítéltektől. Mindent elvesz tőlünk, amit csak tud. Tudta, hogy egyetemista voltam, így hát talán gazdagnak hitt, vagy nem tudom. Na mindegy, a lényeg, hogy elkapott, amikor nem tudtam neki fizetni a minap és megégette a hátam. Nem láttam, hogy mivel, de pokolian fájt.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Michael*: Fura, hogy az igazság egyik élharcosának a lánya börtönben dolgozik, pláne kezelőorvosként.*Sara*: Talán, mert itt a megoldás maga a probléma.*Michael*: Hmmm. Élj úgy, hogy a saját világodat éld. [SUP][1][/SUP]


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Michael*: Kiviszlek innen.*Lincoln*: Lehetetlen.*Michael*: Nem, ha te tervezted a helyet.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Lincoln*: Láttad a tervrajzot.*Michael*: Nem csak láttam. Itt van rajtam.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Abruzzi: Tartsd közel barátodat, és ellenségedet még közelebb.*


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Golyó*: Mennyit perkál érte?*Zsebes*: 2 kilót.*Golyó*: 2 kilót, jól van. Egy pillanatra már megijedtem… Hallom, van egy kiadó cella.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Geary*: Már nincs, és ha okos vagy, akkor nem is reklámozod.*Golyó*: Megduplázom amit eddig kaptál.*Geary*: 250-nél tartok.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Golyó*: 5 kiló? Megbeszéltük.*Geary*: De nem cigiben meg házi rétesben kérem, hanem kis zöld papírban, halott fickók képeivel.


----------



## Gingo (2013 Április 25)

*Scofield*: Scofield, Michael Scofield.*Zakkant*: Hát nagyon nem ismerős.


----------



## Kercsa74 (2013 Április 25)

"Az életet nem mi választjuk, de az, hogy hogyan éljük minden egyes percét, rajtunk múlik!"


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

jfd


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

vajon jól csinálom?


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)




----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

tucsok12 írta:


> jfd


vv


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

nnn


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

was


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

esa


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

ccc


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

123


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

5432


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

654


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

5478


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

9911


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

5511


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

hhss


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

bas


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

zrq


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

ffhh


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

ddddf


----------



## Tücsök12 (2013 Április 25)

20


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

12345


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

12356


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

3


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

péntek


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

április


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

szombat


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

sdfgjkl


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

gh


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

péntek


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

ma


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

hzuiop


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

ruiop


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

dfghjl


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

ertziopő


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

sdfghjkl


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

fghjkléá


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

sdfghjkl


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

fghjkl


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

hjluiop


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

sdfghjklé


----------



## mag59 (2013 Április 26)

asdfghjkléáűcvbn,


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

öt hűtőházból kértünk színhúst


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

a királynőt megölni nem kell félnetek jó lesz


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

kis Kereki kerekét kerekíti kerekre


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

az ipafai fapipa papi fapipa


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

meggymag vagy vagy gyommag vagy


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

fekete bikapata kopog a pepita patikaköveken


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Nem minden fajta szarka farka tarkabarka, csak a tarkabarka farkú szarkafajta farka tarkabarka, mert ha minden fajta szarka farka tarkabarka volna, akkor minden szarkafajta tarkabarka-farkú szarkafajta volna.


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Nem minden csacsi csöcse csecse, csak a csecse csöcsű csacsi csöcse csecse, mert ha minden csacsi csöcse csecse volna, akkor minden csacsi csecse csöcsű csacsi volna.


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Ádám bátyám, Pápán járván, pávát látván, szájáttátván, lábát rázván pávává vált.


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

öt görög öt török öt meg az ágy alatt hömpölög, hány ember az?


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Jobb egy lúdnyak tíz tyúknyaknál.


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Mit sütsz, kis szűcs, sós húst sütsz, kis szűcs?


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

A moszkvicsslusszkulcs az uzsis zacskóban van.


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Elkáposztásíthatatlanságoskodásaitokért


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Ede, de bedezodoroztad magad.


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Lenin mauzóleumának lelinóleumozása.


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Lali, a lila ló elalél.


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Egyszer egy pici pocakos pocok pocakon pöckölt egy pici pocakos pockot, mire a pocakon pöckölt pici pocakos pocok pocakon pöckölte az pocakpöckölő pici pocakos pocok pici pockát.


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Egy kupac kopasz kukac, meg még egy kupac kopasz kukac, az két kupac kopasz kukac.


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Szőrös hörcsög szörpöt szörcsög, rátörnek a hörcsög görcsök.


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Jó nyár jár rája.


----------



## bandibandi (2013 Április 26)

Kicsi csinos cinkcsészében cukros csibecomb.


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

- Hogyan betűzöd azt, hogy szeretet? 
- Azt nem betűzik, azt érzik.
Micimackó


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Tudod Malacka, van úgy, hogy valaki nagyon törődik a másikkal. Azt hiszem, ezt hívják szeretetnek.


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Van úgy, hogy nagyobbnak és borzadályosabbnak látszanak a dolgok, ha egyedül vagyunk és félünk.
Micimackó


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

- Pont jókor jössz, mert ez a nap legjobb része.
- Melyik az a rész?
- Az, amikor te meg én mi leszünk.
Micimackó


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Már minden helyen kerestelek, ahol nem vagy, csak azt a helyet nem találom, ahol vagy. Csak azt tudom, hogy ott vagy, ahol én nem vagyok. De hol vagyok én? Azt kívánom, bár itt lennél, hogy megmondd. Esetleg ha nagyon-nagyon erősen kívánnám, akkor itt lennél?
Micimackó


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Jajj... de te nem lehetsz máshol, hiszen nélküled egészen elvesznék. Kinek szólnék egy olyan bizonyos holnapon, amikor épp nem vagyok elég erős, vagy elég bátor? És kitől kérnék tanácsot, amikor nem tudnám, hogy merre tovább?
Micimackó


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Érzelmekből áll az ember élete; és az érzelmek mellett mit sem számít az igazság.

[h=1]Erich Maria Remarque[/h]


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Valószínűleg mindenki jóságos bizonyos emberekhez. Másokhoz pedig épp ellenkezőleg.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Valaminek maradnia kell (...), egy horgony, mely tart, s nem engedi elpusztulni, és visszahúzza az embert.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

A legfélelmetesebb valami az idő. Igen, az idő. A másodperc, amelyet élünk és mégsem vagyunk urai.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

A tapintat nem egyéb, mint hallgatólagos megegyezés, hogy nem gyomlálgatjuk egymás hibáit, hanem szemet hunyunk fölöttük.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Sose akarj többet tudni a kelleténél! (...) Minél kevesebbet tud az ember, annál gondtalanabbul él. A tudás szabaddá tesz - de boldogtalanná is.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Sosem különülhetünk el eléggé, sosem távolodhatunk el elégszer egymástól ahhoz, hogy ismét egymásra találjunk.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Egy nőt imádni kell vagy elhagyni. Középút nincs.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Csak az látszik olcsó, silány holminak, amit nem viselnek önérzetesen.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Könnyű felejteni, amíg az akarat reflektorai világítanak, de a pihenés óráiban, a kimerültség óráiban erősebbek a kísértetek.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

- Amit elfelejtünk, az később hiányozni fog az életünkből, uram. (...)
- Igaz. Amit pedig nem felejtünk el, az pokollá teszi az életet.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Mi már nem vagyunk ifjúság. Nem akarjuk többé megostromolni a világot. Menekülők vagyunk. Menekülünk önmagunk elől. Az életünk elől. Tizennyolc esztendősek voltunk, s kezdtük szeretni a világot és az életet; és lövöldöznünk kellett rá.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Csak amikor az unokáim viselkedését látom, akkor tudom pontosan, jól neveltem-e a gyermekeimet.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

A magány társakat keres, és nem kérdezi, ki a társ. Aki ezt nem tudja, az soha nem volt magányos, csak egyedülálló.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Mindnyájunkban több személy lakozik. Különböző személyek. És néha önállósítják magukat, és egy darabig ők uralkodnak, és az emberből más ember lesz, egy olyan ember, akit előzőleg nem ismert. De aztán visszaváltozik régi önmagává.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

A szükség koraéretté tesz, s a fiatalság tisztánlátását nem zavarja se érzelgősség, se előítélet.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## felhosg (2013 Április 26)

Szinte az irrealitásig megnő mindennek a súlya, ha az ember fogoly, és csak néhány levelet kap. Egy szándéktalan mondat, amely ha más körülmények között íródik, semmit sem jelentett volna, villámmá lehet, és tönkreteszi az ember életét, mint ahogy egy másik mondat hetekre melegséget adhat, noha éppoly szándéktalanul íródott, mint az első. Hónapokig tudunk tépelődni olyan dolgokon, amelyeket a levél írója már a boríték leragasztásakor elfelejtett.


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

1 :d


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

2 :d


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

3 :d


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

4 kiss


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

5 :lol:


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

6


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

7 :d


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

8


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

9


----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)

:``:


----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)

kiss


----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)

:4:


----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)

:9:


----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)

:!:


----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)

:2:


----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)

:111:


----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)

:55:


----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)

:d


----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)

:444:


----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## noncsi1293 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

10


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

11?


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

11


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

12


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

13 :444:


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

14


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

15


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

15 :``:


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

16 :55:


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

17 kiss


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

18 :34:


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

19


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

20 :..:


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)

21 :4:


----------



## kar9988 (2013 Április 26)




----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

Vágjunk bele.


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

:88:


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

:55:


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

:8:


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

5.:!:


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

A hobbit.


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

Egy váratlan utazás.


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

Zsákos.


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

Bilbo.


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

10. Gandalf


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

A törpék száma: 13


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

Majdnem 3 óra a film.


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

Könyvben nem olvastam.


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

A helyszínek jó része azonos.


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

15.


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

:44:


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

Ali Baba és a 40 rabló.


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

Völgyzugoly.


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

:7:


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

20.


----------



## poitman1999 (2013 Április 26)

21. A ráadás.


----------



## kzsuzsa77 (2013 Április 26)

Nem is él, aki sohasem érezte még, 
Hogy milyen gyorsan jön az alkony és utána az éj.


----------



## kzsuzsa77 (2013 Április 26)

Nincs olyan unalmas élet, amiről mindent el lehetne mondani.


----------



## kzsuzsa77 (2013 Április 26)

Az már lényeges, ha valamit önzetlenül teszünk a másikért.


----------



## kzsuzsa77 (2013 Április 26)

1 :*


----------



## kzsuzsa77 (2013 Április 26)

3 :x


----------



## kzsuzsa77 (2013 Április 26)

4..


----------



## kzsuzsa77 (2013 Április 26)

5


----------



## kzsuzsa77 (2013 Április 26)

kiss 6


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 27)

egy


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 27)

kettő


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 27)

3


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 27)

négy


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 27)

öt


----------



## János1957 (2013 Április 27)

hat


----------



## szilagyivera (2013 Április 27)

1


----------



## szilagyivera (2013 Április 27)

2


----------



## csocsimesi (2013 Április 28)

pr


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

ezaaz!


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

3


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

4


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

5


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

6


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

7 kol od baleva,...


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

8 – üres a polc,


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

9 – kis Ferenc,


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

10 - tíz, tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a csacsi megissza


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

11, nincsen aki belemegy.


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

12, leégett a háztető.


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

13, a világot körbejárom.​


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

13, a világot körbejárom.​


----------



## Habel (2013 Április 28)

14, ebbe nehogy belelépj!





Megvan a húsz!
Holnap meg a 48 óra 
Köszi a topikot!


----------



## banyeszka (2013 Április 28)

egy: megérett a megy


----------



## banyeszka (2013 Április 28)

mondóka, kettő: csipkebogyó vessző


----------



## banyeszka (2013 Április 28)

négy. tiszta vizet végy


----------



## banyeszka (2013 Április 28)

hat: hasad a pad


----------



## banyeszka (2013 Április 28)

tíz: tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta ....


----------



## banyeszka (2013 Április 28)

tíz:
.... vidd....


----------



## banyeszka (2013 Április 28)

tíz:....ott a szamár....


----------



## banyeszka (2013 Április 28)

tíz:..... megissza


----------



## ktida (2013 Április 28)

“Majdnem minden tudásunkért nem azoknak tartozunk, akik egyetértettek, hanem azoknak, akik nem.” (*Charles Caleb Colton*)


----------



## ktida (2013 Április 28)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

aaa


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

alhambra


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

battle line


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

castle panic


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

dominion


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

elfenland


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Frank's Zoo


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Galaxy Trucker


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Heimlich & Co


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Imperial 2030


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Jambo


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

King of Tokyo


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Legends of Andor


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Mage Knight


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Neuroshima Hex


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Ora et Labora


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Pandemic


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Quarriors


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Race for the Galaxy


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Schotten-Totten


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Twilight Struggle


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Urbania


----------



## friz (2013 Április 28)

Vikings


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Április 28)

Sakk


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Április 28)

:6:Matt


----------



## azomfaszomat (2013 Április 28)

krumpli


----------



## alexandra1122 (2013 Április 29)

21


----------



## spamszuro99 (2013 Április 29)

na, még egyet!


----------



## spamszuro99 (2013 Április 29)

és még egyet.


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

végre hozzászólhatok


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

már csak 18


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

más is számol


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

17


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

nem tudok sakkozni


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

de késő van


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

de jó


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

imádom ezt az oldalt


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

alig várom, hogy olvashassak


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

olvasni szeretnék


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

már csak 11


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

amazon kindle rulez


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

jujj, de késő van. álmos vagyok


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

mindjárt megyek zuhanyozni. csak előtte még írok 8-at


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

14


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

*fekete tóban*

kis kacsa fürdik


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

fekete tóban


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

anyjához készül


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

Lengyelországba


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

síkos a talpa, arany a sarka


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

fordulj ki, fordulj


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

utolsóóóóóóó


----------



## TJT (2013 Április 29)

még egy kell?


----------



## szinti2 (2013 Április 30)

jó reggelt


----------



## szinti2 (2013 Április 30)

1


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 2x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 3x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 4x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 5x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 6x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1xEzt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 7x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 8x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 9x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 10x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 11x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 20x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 1xEzt most meg kell tennem 1x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 12x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x
Ezt most meg kell tennem 14x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1xEzt most meg kell tennem 1x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1x


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

Ezt most meg kell tennem 1xEzt most meg kell tennem 1xEzt most meg kell tennem 1x

Kész


----------



## rokakoma24 (2013 Április 30)

21


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

a


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

3


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

5


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

123


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

12312


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

4234


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

324234234


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

12312312


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

9


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

10


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

11


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

12


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

13


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

14


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

15


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

16


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

17


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

18


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

19


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

20


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

21


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

23


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

22


----------



## blackblaze26 (2013 Április 30)

12


----------



## bugmenot2 (2013 Május 1)

matek?


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

4


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

5


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

6


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

7


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

8


----------



## gmilotai (2013 Május 1)

köszi


----------



## gmilotai (2013 Május 1)

6


----------



## gmilotai (2013 Május 1)

alma


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

8


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

9


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

10


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

11


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

12


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

13


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

14


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

15


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

16


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

17


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

18


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

19


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

20


----------



## chococreme (2013 Május 1)

istenem soha nem fog összejönni ez a 20


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

1


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

2


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

3


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

4


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

:d


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

*4*

4


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

7


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

8


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

9


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

10


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

11


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

12


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

13


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

14


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

15


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

16


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

17


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

18


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

19


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

20


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

+1


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

+2


----------



## csva (2013 Május 1)

+3


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

ez egy kicsit fura módja a 20 hsz elérésének, de kétségkívül segít


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

11


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

100


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

101


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

110


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

111


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

1000


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

1001


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

1010


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

1011


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

1100


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

érdekes, valamiért nem akar menni dolog. Pedig eddig tudtam hosszászólást írni...
1100


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

érdekes, valamiért nem akar menni dolog. Pedig eddig tudtam hozzászólást írni...
1101


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

1110


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

1111


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

10000


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

10001


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

10010


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

10011


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

10100


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

10101


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

10110


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

10111


----------



## macsek2 (2013 Május 1)

11000


----------



## csjudee (2013 Május 2)

Tanulnom kéne, ám mégis itt vagyok


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11001


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11002


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11003


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11004


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11005


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11006


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11006kiss


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11006:6:


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11007


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11008


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11009


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

*11010* kemény munka!


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11011:555:


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

_11012_ :..:


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11013:34:


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11014


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11015:``:


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11016:11: segíthetne!


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11017 :444: én is így teszek kb.


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11018 :111:


----------



## dzsuditka (2013 Május 2)

Köszönöm az ötletet!


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

11019 :nobeer: Már csak egy! Koncentrálok, el ne rontsam...


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

*11020 *:4::222::777::ugras: igen!!!!!!! Megvan!!!!


----------



## tomtom2 (2013 Május 2)

.....


----------



## uvala (2013 Május 3)

Kettő


----------



## uvala (2013 Május 3)

mégegyszer kettő, az előzőt kihagyta


----------



## uvala (2013 Május 3)

Ez már a harmadik


----------



## uvala (2013 Május 3)

Töltögetek, üzengetek


----------



## uvala (2013 Május 3)

Haladunk a mai bűvös 10 felé


----------



## uvala (2013 Május 3)

Akkor 10
5 feltöltés 6 üzenet
az eredmény 10 - ki számolt rosszul?


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

– A fiatal leányok mindenféle bolondságban hisznek, Szajuri. A remény számukra ugyanaz, mint a hajdísz. Erre is, arra is vágynak, mégpedig mindkettőből egyre többet akarnak. De amire megöregszenek, egyetlen hajdísszel is megelégszenek.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

Nem könnyű eltalálni az egyensúlyt a történet mesélése és a _történetmesélés_ közt, ha érthető, mire gondolok, […]


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

Egyszer a Légli pincészetben kóstolgattam borokat. Légli Ottó papájától hallottam, hogy a férfi élete fehértől fehérig terjed. Vagyis az elején anyatej, a végén fehérbor. Közben minden más. És van egy rossz hírem a magam számára: én már nagyon szeretem a fehérbort.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

Miért ilyen bonyolult az élet? Gyerekkorában úgy hitte, a szerelem egyszerű, tiszta és gyönyörű dolog lehet. De valójában kibogozhatatlan, kegyetlen és alattomos. Nem áldás, hanem büntetés.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

Jabu most már biztos volt benne, hogy Toranaga halálra szánta, mert az ellenfél hagyományosan akkor a legudvariasabb, amikor vesztedre tör.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

Készülj a legjobbra, de ne félj a legrosszabbtól se.


----------



## simantimi (2013 Május 4)

"Mindenen van egy repedés - azon jön be a fény."
(L. Cohen)


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

A türelem azt jelenti, hogy megtartóztatod magad a hét érzelemtől: a gyűlölettől, a rajongástól, az örömtől, a nyugtalanságtól, a dühtől, a bánattól és a félelemtől.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

(…) minden japánnak hat arca van és három szíve. Van is erről egy mondásuk: az ember hamis szívét a száján hordja, hogy az egész világ lássa, a másodikat a keblében, ezt barátai és családtagjai előtt tárja fel, az igazi, a titkos szíve, amit magán kívül senki sem ismer, az csak az Isten tudja, hol rejtőzik.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

– Ez régi kantoni közmondás: „Mikor fecskék fészket raknak, napsugár mosolyog.” 
– És mit akar ez jelenteni? 
– Amit jelent.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

Miért van az, hogy ha egy gyerek nem kéri a vacsorát, egy felnőttnek először az anorexia jut eszébe? A szerelemről hallottak már? Őrület.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

Bocs, Reni, de a korrepetálások maradnak egy ideig – tárta szét a kezét. 
Ezért bocsánatot kérni? Ez megőrült? Én köszönöm, hogy ilyen sötét irodalomból!


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

Egy igazi könyvszerető ember nemcsak olvassa a könyvet. Hanem szereti is.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

Anyuval délelőtt muffint sütöttünk, egész jó lett, lehet enni is és dobálni is. Mindkét verzió veszélyes.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

Anyu palacsintát sütött, és amikor beléptem a konyhába, éppen feldobott egyet, aztán vártuk, hogy leessen. Nem esett le. 
– Hozom a létrát – vonta meg a vállát.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

– Ne már! Szerdán duplamatek, duplafizika? Ki készítette ezt az órarendet, Hannibál Lecter? – üvöltötte Zsolti totál kiakadva.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

Amióta anyunak elmondtam, hogy Arnold jóformán szerelmet vallott nekem, anyu azóta reméli, hogy egyszer mégis ő lesz a barátom. A szülők álma egy Arnold típusú fiú a lányuknak. A lányok álma azonban mindig a Cortez- féle srác. Ez van, az élet nem fair, és rengeteg a mazochista.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

– Beülhetek a Télapó ölébe? – kérdezte Móni vigyorogva Zsoltitól, ahogy odalépett hozzánk. 
– Vert már pofán krampusz? – kérdezett vissza Kinga reflexből.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

– Nézzük, Nagy Zsolt mit szeretne elérni az életben – olvasott bele. Aztán unottan felnézett. – A buszt.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

„Tisztelt Szülő! A fia szörnyen neveletlen! Gondos tanárnő” 
„Tisztelt Tanárnő! Tudom. Harasztiné”


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

„Tisztelt Szülő! A fia betegségre hivatkozva távozott az órámról! Kardos Kálmán” 
„Tisztelt Tanár Úr! A fiam valóban beteg. Elmebeteg. Bernáthné”


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

Mindig azt hittem, hogy az első napok voltak a legnehezebbek. Tévedtem. Az utolsók azok.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

Igen, ki kell fárasztanom magam, amennyire csak lehet… Ha a test ereje elfogy, megtisztul az elme.


----------



## bigacsiga2 (2013 Május 4)

.. az emlékeket nem osztályozhatja úgy, hogy legyen két csoport: az egyik, amit megtart, a másik, amit kiselejtez.Egy csomagban vannak.


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

Köszi


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

1234....


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

Lassan 5


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)




----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

6.


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

7.


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

8.


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

9.


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

10.


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

11.


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

12.


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

13.


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

13


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

nlko


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

ujh


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

jbj


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

vhjh,gujhguizgiughj


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

skhnckncskjwjkl


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

mennyi,


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

talán 20


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

még nem


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

meg van


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)

20?


----------



## Mánó. (2013 Május 5)




----------



## zpl (2013 Május 5)

6


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 5)

Köszönöm segítséget!!!


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 5)

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## tzsoti05 (2013 Május 5)

Most van a női kézilabda bek döntő!


----------



## tzsoti05 (2013 Május 5)

9


----------



## tzsoti05 (2013 Május 5)

10


----------



## tzsoti05 (2013 Május 5)

11


----------



## tzsoti05 (2013 Május 5)

12


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)

:d:d


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)




----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)

köszi


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)




----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)

Nagyon szép


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)




----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)

12345


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

Köszönöm szépen!!!!!!!


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

nem értem?


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

juuuuuuuuuuuuj!


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

könyvet keresek........


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

az elveszett evangéliumot.......


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

hogyan tudok feltölteni???????


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

segítene valaki??


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

nem találom hol lehet


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

jó reggelt


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

én sem félek


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

mért is félnék


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

írjon már valaki


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

de gyorsan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

ne már


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

lassan jön össze a 20 üzenet


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

de milyen lassan


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

még 5 huuuuuuuu


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

ez igen


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

nagyon tetszik


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

ott van valaki ?


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

17

vigyázzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

mindjárt megvan!!!


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

megvannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## noresz04 (2013 Május 6)

vagy mégsem?????????


----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)

fehér


----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)

kék


----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)

piros


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)




----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)

:d


----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)

zöld


----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)

lila


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)

:ugras:

​


----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)

narancs


----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)

Hétfő!!! :sad:


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)

6


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)

gyorsan is megoldható


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)

citrom


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)

:d


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)

Pontosan


----------



## mzs77 (2013 Május 6)

Jobbat


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Május 6)

Köszi a hasznos infót!
Barba


----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)

:shock:


----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## szivhegyi (2013 Május 6)




----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Május 6)

Minden érettségizőnek sok sikert !!
Barba


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

nagyon koszonom az eligazitast.
Istvan


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

prima


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)




----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)




----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)




----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

sut a nap


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

jo az ido


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

madarak enekelnek


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

sok a husz


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

es a fecskek


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

Bulgakov


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

es a margaretak


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

jozsef


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

es attila:2:


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

es akkor meg ot


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

meg 4


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

meg 4 vagy harom, ki tujda


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

akkor meg harom


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

es meg ketto meg ketto az negy


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

es meg egy utolso


----------



## istvanka1970 (2013 Május 7)

es akkor most varok meg ket napot


----------



## varadiiza (2013 Május 7)

Ha valaki megoszt veled valamit,aminek Te hasznát veszed,erkölcsi kötelességed,hogy azt Te megoszd mással.-kinai közmondás


----------



## palinkas1986 (2013 Május 7)

Köszönjük! szoval :


----------



## palinkas1986 (2013 Május 7)

:d


----------



## palinkas1986 (2013 Május 7)

:sad:


----------



## palinkas1986 (2013 Május 7)

:razz:


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Medve Anyám!


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Megjavítottam a söngőt mert egyfolytában söngött!


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Ejnye-bejnye, hát nem számol ez?


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Vagy legalábbis rosszul.


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Ludabánya.


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Vagy Lúd a bánya?


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Vagy Rúd a bánya?


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Vagy Rúd a banya?


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Mondom, hogy kihagy a számolókája!


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Mer én már kilencnél tartok, mikor ő még csak hetet mutat.


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

ÉS mán meggint.


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Vagy mi van?


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

No,de sebaj. Mondtam már, hogy fáj a torkom?


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

És azt hogy lehet beállítani, hogy több hozzászólást mutasson egyszerre?


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Reklámrobot, ezt Ti már hallottátok?


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

menthetetlen, rettenthetetlen,kellemetlen, egytelen


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

centi


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Friss üzenetek


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Válasz a témára


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

7 másodperc


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

legutóbb 3 volt


----------



## zolbal (2013 Május 7)

Ennyire hideg van Kanadában? Folyton lefagy az oldal.


----------



## varadiiza (2013 Május 7)




----------



## varadiiza (2013 Május 7)

soha nem lesz meg a 20 hozzászólás.....


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Május 7)

Holnap töri érettségi ! Mindenkinek egy kalappal !!
Barba


----------



## Laura14 (2013 Május 8)




----------



## varadiiza (2013 Május 8)

Imádom a lányaimat
kiss


----------



## varadiiza (2013 Május 8)

sok sikert


----------



## seriland (2013 Május 8)

...most már értem:ugras: Köszi


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Május 8)

A nyelvek következnek...
Barba


----------



## BokiG82 (2013 Május 9)

Köszönöm az infót


----------



## BokiG82 (2013 Május 9)

még 17 + 47 óra


----------



## BokiG82 (2013 Május 9)

már csak 8 hozzászólás, jók a szójátékok


----------



## kristófzsóka (2013 Május 10)

17


----------



## kristófzsóka (2013 Május 10)

18


----------



## kristófzsóka (2013 Május 10)

19


----------



## kristófzsóka (2013 Május 10)

20 vége


----------



## kristófzsóka (2013 Május 10)

21 biztos, ami biztos


----------



## Leonard_Cohen (2013 Május 10)

Köszönöm...


----------



## Leonard_Cohen (2013 Május 10)

ezt...


----------



## Leonard_Cohen (2013 Május 10)

a...


----------



## Leonard_Cohen (2013 Május 10)

remek..


----------



## Leonard_Cohen (2013 Május 10)

lehetőséget...


----------



## stripedladybird (2013 Május 10)

_"Sólyom rikolt_ fel, most repülni kell."


----------



## stripedladybird (2013 Május 10)

nem bíírom tovább:``: 18


----------



## stripedladybird (2013 Május 10)

19


----------



## stripedladybird (2013 Május 10)

Meg még egyszer 19


----------



## stripedladybird (2013 Május 10)

20:8:


----------



## stripedladybird (2013 Május 10)

21?


----------



## stripedladybird (2013 Május 10)

22


----------



## prometheus17 (2013 Május 11)

dusty


----------



## prometheus17 (2013 Május 11)

higuain


----------



## prometheus17 (2013 Május 11)

16


----------



## prometheus17 (2013 Május 11)

17


----------



## prometheus17 (2013 Május 11)

18


----------



## prometheus17 (2013 Május 11)

19


----------



## prometheus17 (2013 Május 11)

20:d


----------



## prometheus17 (2013 Május 11)

21


----------



## kzsuzsa77 (2013 Május 11)

21..


----------



## kzsuzsa77 (2013 Május 11)

20....


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

"Nehéz megtalálni az igazi szerelmet, még nehezebb megtalálni azt, aki ugyanúgy szeret, mint te őt. Mikor rátalálsz, soha ne engedd el."


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Ha mindig többet akarsz, akkor elmulasztod azt, ami már eleve a tiéd.


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Olyannak kell lenned, amilyen vagy, nem tehetsz semmit. A múltat nem lehet meg nem történtté tenni, nem tudod eltörölni egy legyintéssel. Nincs olyan varázslat, amely kitörölhetné. (...) Megtörtént, és megtörtént örökre; most már mindig abszolút marad, lehetetlen megváltoztatni.


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Aki soha nem téved el, az soha nem is jut haza - az ilyen ember már most halott. Aki soha nem tesz semmi rosszat, soha nem érzi majd az értékét annak, ha jót tesz.


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Nem szerethetsz jobban, és nem szerethetsz kevésbé, mert a szeretet nem mennyiségi dolog, hanem minőségi, és ennél fogva mérhetetlen.


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Nincs mitől félned. Csak azt veszítheted el, amit el kell veszítened. És jobb, ha minél előbb megszabadulsz tőle, mert minél tovább marad, annál erősebbé válik.


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

16


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Figyeld meg az életet: látsz valahol szomorúságot? Láttál már valaha depressziós fát? Vagy láttál már valaha szorongó madarat? Vagy idegbeteg állatot? Ugye nem? Az élet egyáltalán nem ilyen. Csak az ember tévedt el valahol.


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

A szerelem nem szenvedély, a szerelem nem érzelem. A szerelem az, amikor valahol nagyon mélyen tudod, hogy valaki kiegészít téged. Hogy valaki egésszé tesz. A másik jelenléte erősíti a te jelenléted. A szerelem szabaddá tesz, hogy önmagad légy; semmi köze a birtokvágyhoz.


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

13


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Azt mondod: "Szerelmes vagyok és sokat szenvedek..." Te áldott vagy. Valójában azok a szerencsétlen emberek, akik sosem voltak szerelmesek, és sosem szenvedtek. Ők egyáltalán nem is éltek. Szerelmesnek lenni és szenvedni tőle: ez a helyes út. Így ugyanis keresztülmész a tűzön, ami megtisztít, ami új szemeket ad neked, és éberebbé tesz. Ez az a kihívás, amit el kell fogadni. Aki nem fogadja el ezt a kihívást, az gerinc nélküli marad.


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Ha meg akarsz oldani egy problémát, akkor fölé kell emelkedned. Ugyanarról a síkról lehetetlen megoldani. És amint egy magasabb síkra érkezel, az alacsonyabb síkon lévő problémák egyszerűen maguktól megszűnnek.


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Mindenki képes arra, hogy boldogtalanul éljen, a boldogsághoz azonban nagy bátorságra van szükség - az már nehéz feladat.


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

10


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

9


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

8


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

A szeretet türelmes, minden más türelmetlen. És amint egyszer megérted, hogy türelmesnek lenni annyi, mint szeretni, és türelmesnek lenni annyi, mint imádságban lenni, akkor mindent megértettél. Meg kell tanulnod várni.


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Bármi, ami gyönyörű és értékes, egyúttal rövid életű is. Te mégis azt akarod, hogy minden örökké tartson. Ha szeretsz valakit, azt ígéred: "szeretni foglak egész életemben." És közben pontosan tudod, hogy még a holnapban sem lehetsz biztos - hazug ígéretet teszel. Csupán annyit mondhatsz: szerelmes vagyok beléd e percben és maradéktalanul neked adom magam. A következő pillanatról semmit sem tudok. Hogyan ígérhetnék bármit?


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Na, már nemsokára kész


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

"Szomorú vagyok, mert nem vagy mellettem..!"


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Már nagyon szeretnék olvasni..


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

4


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

3


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Na, még 3-at.


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

már csak 2


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

Végre


----------



## Mimike3 (2013 Május 11)

"Van, amikor ringat lágyan, és van, hogy elsodor.
A szerelem az egyetlen lélekdonor.."


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Aa


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Bb


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Cc


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Dd


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Ee


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Ff


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Gg


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Hh


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Ii


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Jj


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Kk


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Ll


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Mm


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Nn


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Oo


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Pp


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Köszönöm az ötletet!


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Qq


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Rr


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Ss


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Tt


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Uu


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

A szerencse forgandó!


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Vv


----------



## alompor (2013 Május 12)

Ww


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Akkor kezdjük!


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Aki másnak vermet ás, ... az sírásó!


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Sajnos itt esik, de remélem hamarosan napfényes időben lesz részünk.


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

A pénz nem boldogít, de jó ha van!


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Kifogyott belőle minden jóság mint az acélból. (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Spekulál, mint Ági lova a pocsolyában. (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Kicsi a béka, de nagy a szája! (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Annyi a bolhája, ha egyet megöl akkor száz jön a temetésre. (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Kicsi a bors, de erős! (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Aki mer az nyer! (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Jöttem, láttam, győztem! (szállóige)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

A kocka el van vetve! (szállóige)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Néma gyereknek anyja sem érti a szavát. (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Szépre száll a füst. (szállóige)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Hamar munka sosem jó! (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Sok lúd disznót győz! (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Hazugságból hamar kifogy az ember! (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Ritka mint a fehér holló. (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

"Eb aki a kanalát meg nem eszi." (Magyar népmese idézet)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Az igazságot a tyúk is kikaparja! (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Ha ló nincs a szamár is jó! (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Állja mint koszos malac a vakarást. (Közmondás)


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Köszönöm mindenkinek! A fórumokon találkozunk! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## gostamas (2013 Május 12)

Bámul mint borjú az új kapura!


----------



## CIVILWAR (2013 Május 12)

1


----------



## CIVILWAR (2013 Május 12)

2


----------



## CIVILWAR (2013 Május 12)

3


----------



## CIVILWAR (2013 Május 12)

4


----------



## CIVILWAR (2013 Május 12)

5


----------



## CIVILWAR (2013 Május 12)

6


----------



## CIVILWAR (2013 Május 12)

7


----------



## CIVILWAR (2013 Május 12)

8


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)




----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

1


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

2


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

Ki korán kel, aranyat lel!


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

Ki mint veti ágyát, úgy alussza álmát


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

Sok Lúd disznót győz!


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

6


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

67


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

8


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

9


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

10


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

11


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

12


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

13


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

13


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

14


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

15


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

16


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

17


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

18


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

19


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

20:``:


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

20:111:


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

9


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

21:88::88:


----------



## szertlacika (2013 Május 12)

22


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Május 12)

Holnap info érettségi !
Barba


----------



## varadiiza (2013 Május 13)

Mit kell tennem,hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás,vagy sosem lehetek állandó tag?


----------



## varadiiza (2013 Május 13)

Egy kis faluban lakom a magyar,ukrán,román hármashatár szélén a Kárpátaljai Nagypaládon.Keressetek rá.


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

első hozzászólásom


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

2


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

3


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

4:d


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

5


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

6


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

7


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

8


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

9


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

9


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

10


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

11


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

12


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

13


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

14


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

15


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

16


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

mindjárt megvan a húsz


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

18


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

19


----------



## sicambria (2013 Május 13)

és az utolsóóó


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Május 13)

Még mindig érettségi
Barba


----------



## nezperce (2013 Május 13)

hétfő


----------



## route316 (2013 Május 14)

ma


----------



## route316 (2013 Május 14)

holnap


----------



## route316 (2013 Május 14)

tegnap


----------



## route316 (2013 Május 14)

zöld


----------



## route316 (2013 Május 14)

kék


----------



## route316 (2013 Május 14)

sárga


----------



## route316 (2013 Május 14)

szürke


----------



## route316 (2013 Május 14)

piros


----------



## route316 (2013 Május 14)

vörös


----------



## route316 (2013 Május 14)

lila


----------



## route316 (2013 Május 14)

fehér


----------



## route316 (2013 Május 14)

okker


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

"valaha rég


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

egy drága-szép


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

lovag nagy útra szállott


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

ment mendegélt, száz útra tért


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

kereste eldorádót


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

azóta agg a szép lovag


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

szívében átok átok


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

bármerre ment, se fönt, se lent


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

nem lelte eldorádót


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

és végtire lankadt szíve


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

egy árny eléje állott


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

szólt: "áldalak


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

szólt: "áldalak


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

bús árny-alak


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

mutasd meg eldorádót


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

ott messzi túl


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

a hold kigyúl


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

az árnyak völgye vár ott


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

vágtass el, el


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

az árny felel


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

"eléred eldorádót"


----------



## eolvaso (2013 Május 15)

...elszámoltam magam, így ez lett a huszadik


----------



## Kinezildi (2013 Május 15)

Nagyon igaz! Ahogy öregszünk egyre több kihagyott lehetőséggel kell elszámolnunk magunk felé.


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

[h=5]*

*
[/h][h=5]Ady Endre: Hideg május[/h]


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Nem tudom én, hisz május volna most is,


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Van most is asszony, fény, illat, meleg


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Van most is asszony, fény, illat, meleg,


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Elvétve tán nyit orgonavirág is


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Vannak tán most is ifjú emberek


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Józan eszét tán most is elhajítja


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

De mégis, mégis, nem lángolunk, mint régen


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Olyan ész nélkül, olyan szabadon…


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Mámoros éjjel egy-egy szeladon:


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Virágos ágyon nincs kedvünk pihenni,


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Ha est közelg s a vén nap búcsuzik,


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Csillagsugáros éjjel nem zokog fel


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

A naiv, balga, édes naktmuzik…


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Más a virág, nem bódít most az illat,


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Ki álmodoz most május éjjelén?.


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Egy csöppnyi flirt s haza sétál az ifjú,


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Mert május van, de ő fáradt, szegény…


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Járom a korzót, kergetem az álmot…


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Mennyi szép asszony, nyíló szép leány!…


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Borulj rám, álom, borulj a szívemre,


----------



## Grüfi (2013 Május 15)

Tégy eszelőssé, úgy, mint hajdanán!…


----------



## becse (2013 Május 16)

köszi


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Ha nem figyelek oda, úgy fogok megöregedni, hogy elfelejtek felnőni előtte.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Az emberi élet egymilliárd sejtecske szeszélyes összjátéka, amiről azt hiszed, hogy te vagy.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

A serdülőkor akkor kezdődik, amikor a szülők kezdenek nehezen kezelhetők lenni. \\m/


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

A nőnek jobb, ha szép, mint ha okos, mert egy férfinak még mindig könnyebb nézelődni, mint gondolkodni.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

A házasságban meg lehet osztani azokat a gondokat, amelyek házasság nélkül nem is lennének. kiss


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

A férfiak nem tudják, milyenek a nők, mert folyton azon elmélkednek, hogy milyennek is kellene lenniük.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Ne akkor szedjél fel, amikor már padlón vagyok, akkor kapjál el, amikor éppen lefelé zuhanok!


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

A földön nincs értelmes élet, én is csak beugrottam.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Nem a világ lett rosszabb, a hírszolgáltatás lett jobb.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Ha felhagysz a dohányzással, ivással, szeretkezéssel, ne hidd, hogy tovább élsz. Csak úgy tűnik.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Ha a szüleidnek nincs gyereke, nagy valószínűséggel neked sem lesz.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

A csapatmunka lényege: mindig van kit hibáztatni.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Ma reggel arra ébredtem, hogy már nem alszom.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Nem szabad vizet inni, mert az nagyon erős ital. Fenn tartja azokat a nagy hajókat.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Hát ez nagyon jó!!!!!!

A jelenlegi pénzügyi világválságra való tekintettel az energiaköltségek csökkentése érdekében átmenetileg kikapcsoljuk a fényt az alagút végén.​


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Vagy ma, vagy holnap, vagy esni fog, vagy nem. De az biztos.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Ha én nem lennék, csak egy halom ruha heverne a padlón.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Ha le akarsz mondani több ezer férfi csodálatáról egyetlen férfi kritikájáért, akkor menj férjhez!
Katharine Hepburn


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Ha még nem láttad a feleségedet, amikor rámosolyog a közlekedési rendőrre, akkor még nem láttad a legszebb mosolyát.
Kin Hubbard


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Nem tudom, ki találta fel a magassarkút, de minden nő sokkal tartozik neki. :--:

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Ma már kétségtelen tény, hogy a dohányzás a statisztikák legfőbb okozója.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Én soha nem leszek híres. Nem csinálok semmit. Semmit, de semmit. Régen még rágtam a körmöm, de már azt sem csinálom.


----------



## gerildi (2013 Május 16)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!!!!


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Május 17)

Hurrá, péntek


----------



## judkov (2013 Május 17)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 17)

Ez a legviccesebb topic.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 17)

alea iacta est


----------



## Rev01Yeti (2013 Május 18)

Nem tudom, hogy egyes dolgokat csak én nem látok, vagy senki se már, de hátha szerencsém lesz...


----------



## Rev01Yeti (2013 Május 18)

És a második.


----------



## Rev01Yeti (2013 Május 18)

Három, megvárom a párom. (Ha lenne.)


----------



## Rev01Yeti (2013 Május 18)

Négy. Ha ez most egy phpBB fórummotor, akkor utálom a phpBB-t.


----------



## Rev01Yeti (2013 Május 18)

Öt. Egyszerűen valami hihetetlen macerás navigálni, terjedelmes, tele van felesleges elemekkel. Na sebaj.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

*Cave canem!*


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Iuventus ventus.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Et tu mi fili, Brute?


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Quod licet Iovi, non licet bovi.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Hannibal ante portas!


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Errare humanum est.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Veni, Vidi, Vici!


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Repetitio est mater studiorum.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Ora et Labora


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Nomen est omen.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Navigare necesse est.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Mens sana in corpore sano.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

In vino veritas.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Homo homini Lupus est.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Ave Caesar, morituri te salutant!.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Cogito, ergo sum.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Divide et impera!


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Dum spiro, spero.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Hodie mihi cras tibi!


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Lupus in fabula.


----------



## redesign (2013 Május 19)

Ad astra per asperas.


----------



## Brianna87 (2013 Május 19)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## Brianna87 (2013 Május 19)

Ne menj a romok közé! Ne töprengj azon, hogy alakíthattad volna-e másképp a múltadat. Legfőbb lelki erőd csak a megtörténtek vállalása lehet. Fogadd el, hogy ami történt veled, amit cselekedtél, az a törvényed. Ezért űzz messze magadtól minden megbánást, bűntudatot, lelkiismeret-furdalást, minden olyan belső történést, szégyent, ami megaláz.


Popper Péter

Ezt nemrég találtam, és gondoltam megosztom mindenkivel.


----------



## Brianna87 (2013 Május 19)

_IDEGENEK: azt hiszik, csendes vagyok. BARÁTAIM: azt hiszik, hogy szórakoztató vagyok . LEGJOBB BARÁTAIM: tudják, hogy teljesen őrült vagyok... _


----------



## csuri60 (2013 Május 19)

Köszi a jó tanácsokat.


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

13


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

10


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

11


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

12


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

14


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

15


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

16


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

17


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

18


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

19


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

20


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

21


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

22


----------



## Misuszki (2013 Május 19)

23


----------



## baggio77 (2013 Május 19)

köszi


----------



## baggio77 (2013 Május 19)

1


----------



## baggio77 (2013 Május 19)

2


----------



## baggio77 (2013 Május 19)

3


----------



## baggio77 (2013 Május 19)

4


----------



## baggio77 (2013 Május 19)

5


----------



## baggio77 (2013 Május 19)

6


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

*hv*

Jbbbhvvbh


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

C


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Hd


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

H


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Hf


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, eu prima percipit constituam cum.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

In verear tibique corpora usu, liber accusam vituperata et duo.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Eu quo accusam tractatos, possim legimus in nam. Alienum delicata indoctum eu sea.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Has at adhuc invenire sententiae.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Ex primis dissentiet mediocritatem est, purto mundi eum eu, eu quo iuvaret lucilius.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Oblique partiendo vis ea.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

An vocent pericula vis, legere volutpat constituam vim ea.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Vis an inani mnesarchum, cum an scaevola patrioque.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Sed ne eligendi intellegat, nusquam intellegam usu ad.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Paulo vitae at mei, eum id utinam semper adversarium.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Agam commodo detraxit ne est, pro mandamus explicari intellegebat ad.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

An augue euismod aliquid vel. Id cetero deterruisset eos, an agam harum errem eum, causae probatus ad usu.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Mei habeo deleniti eu, nihil vivendo denique sit no, in commune lucilius vix.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Ex debet consul constituto sea.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

An vel commodo nostrud repudiare, id vis populo moderatius interpretaris, ius ut harum tacimates.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Dolorum fastidii neglegentur eu his, ei nec dicit nemore verterem, eum phaedrum erroribus cu.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Tibique molestie phaedrum te ius, eam populo audiam signiferumque ut, cu eam dico admodum.


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Vel nisl repudiare ad, erat denique pri te.


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Vgvhg


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Hgg


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Cfhv


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Kakukk


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Ajjjaj


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Jfgv


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Kvg


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Hvbgfc


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Jbcf


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

```

```
hvbv


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Jhj


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Ccgf


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Hgfvg


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Gcvf


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Hvff


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 20)

Vel ne vivendo persecuti percipitur.


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Fx


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Es az utolso


----------



## Richi95 (2013 Május 20)

Hvv


----------



## Brianna87 (2013 Május 20)

_S ne hidd, míg száll sóhajod,
Hogy Teremtőd nincsen ott,
És ne hidd, ha könnyezel,
Hogy Teremtőd nincs közel._
_Belénk oltja örömét:
Hogy bajunk ő zúzza szét,
És míg meg nem enyhülünk,
Mellénk ül és sír velünk.

(William Blake)_


----------



## Brianna87 (2013 Május 20)

Te Lélek vagy: kiolthatatlan Fény,
Megsemmisíthetetlen külön-lény,
Isten-gondolta külön-gondolat.
S kötötten is szabad. 

(Reményik Sándor)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 20)

Ez nagyon kedves dolog, így támogatni a "kezdőket"


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 20)

Az emberi fajnak egyetlen igazán hatásos fegyvere van, és ez a nevetés. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 20)

Nem hagyatkozhatsz a látásodra, ha a képzeleted homályos. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 20)

Az embereket könnyebb hülyíteni, mintsem meggyőzni arról, hogy hülyítik őket. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 20)

Az emberi természet típushibája, hogy mindenki építeni akar, de senkinek se fűlik a foga a karbantartáshoz. (Kurt Vonnegut)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 20)

Ha szivárványt akarsz látni, el kell viselned az esőt. (Dolly Parton)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 20)

Nem sértődöm meg a hülye, szőkenős viccek miatt, mert először is: tudom, hogy nem vagyok hülye. Másodszor pedig: tudom, hogy nem vagyok szőke. (Dolly Parton)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 20)

Nézni valamit merőben más dolog, mint látni. (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 20)

Semmit nem bánok, ami történt, és csak azzal szemben van "bűntudatom", amit elmulasztottam. (Márai Sándor)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 20)

Felemás dolgok nincsenek ezen a világon, csak egész dolgok. S ha az ember akar valamit, akkor egészen kell akarja. (Wass Albert)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 20)

Tudod, hogy hívják a szőkét, akinek esze is van? - kérdeztem, majd levegőt sem véve folytattam: Golden retrievernek. (Stephenie Meyer)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

A bolygó immunrendszere az AIDS-szel, az új influenzatörzsekkel és a tuberkulózissal próbál megszabadulni tőlünk. (Kurt Vonnegut)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

Először vegyük a tényeket. Aztán úgy torzíthatjuk őket, ahogy csak akarjuk. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

Ha felismerjük végre, hogy minden ember őrült, egy csapásra világossá válik előttünk minden rejtély. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

Ha mindig igazat mondasz, semmire sem kell emlékezned. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

A nevelés a felnőttek szervezett védekezése az ifjúság ellen. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

Az az ember, aki nem olvas könyvet, semmiben sem különbözik attól az embertől, aki nem tud olvasni. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

Szerénynek születtem; nem tetőtől talpig, de azért akadnak szerény pontjaim. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

Minden ember hold: megvan a sötét oldala, amit sose mutat meg senkinek. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

Nem érhetjük el a bölcs öregkort egy másik ember útját járva. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

A klasszikus az, amit senki se szeretne elolvasni, de mindenki szeretné, ha elolvasta volna. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

Jónak lenni nemes dolog. De ha megmutatjuk másoknak, hogy milyen jónak kellene lenniük, az még nemesebben hat, és nem is olyan fárasztó. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

Add meg minden napnak az esélyt, hogy életed legszebb napja legyen! (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

Az ember sok mindent hajlandó csinálni, hogy szeressék, de mindent hajlandó megtenni, hogy irigyeljék. (Mark Twain)


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

A jó modor azt jelenti, hogy eltitkoljuk, milyen sokat tartunk magunkról, és milyen keveset a többiekről. (Mark Twain)


----------



## Aceneo15 (2013 Május 21)

Köszi


----------



## Aceneo15 (2013 Május 21)

Ezek nagyon jók


----------



## Aceneo15 (2013 Május 21)

Szép hetet Neked reménykedem.


----------



## Aceneo15 (2013 Május 21)

Megvan a 20 - Jee


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Május 21)

Argó


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Május 21)

Game.of.Thrones


----------



## endii (2013 Május 21)




----------



## endii (2013 Május 21)




----------



## endii (2013 Május 21)

még sok kell


----------



## endii (2013 Május 21)

d


----------



## remenykedem (2013 Május 21)

Szép hetet Neked is Aceneo15!


----------



## endii (2013 Május 22)

:d


----------



## endii (2013 Május 22)

1


----------



## endii (2013 Május 22)

2


----------



## endii (2013 Május 22)

14


----------



## endii (2013 Május 22)

15


----------



## endii (2013 Május 22)

16


----------



## endii (2013 Május 22)

20


----------



## endii (2013 Május 22)

:d


----------



## Athene35 (2013 Május 22)

baby


----------



## littlemelon (2013 Május 23)

3


----------



## littlemelon (2013 Május 23)

2


----------



## littlemelon (2013 Május 23)

1


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"A könyv csodálatos utazás a múltba és a jövőbe."Jókai Mór


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"A könyv minden csodák közül a legbonyolultabb és legnagyobb csoda, amelyet az emberiség a boldogsághoz és az eljövendő hatalomhoz vezető úton magamagának megalkotott."
Makszim Gorkij


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"A könyv a lélek orvossága."
Diodórosz


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"Az olvasás a legjobb oktatás. Egy nagy ember gondolatait követni a legszórakoztatóbb tudomány."
A.Sz. Puskin


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"Az olvasás gondolatalkotás más emberek gondolatainak segítségével."
Ny.A. Rubakin


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"Aki a gyermekek lelkében horgonyozta le írói dicsőségét, igen bölcsen cselekedett, emléke jó helyen van."
Molnár Ferenc


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"A könyvben nem az érték, ami le van írva, hanem amit kiolvasunk belőle. Minden szó arra való, hogy megindítson bennünk egy folyamatot, s mi ezt hitelesítsük."
Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

„A legjobb könyveket félig-meddig az olvasók írják.” 
/Voltaire/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

„A könyvek nem teszik az embert jóvá vagy rosszá, de jobbá vagy rosszabbá igen.” 
/Jean Paul/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

„A könyvekkel való érintkezés előkészület az emberekkel való érintkezéshez.” 
/Karamzin/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

„A könyvbarát megválogatja könyveit, a könyvbolond felhalmozza.” 
/Nodier/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

„A könyv ajándékozása vázánál, pohárnál jobban megrögzíti a baráti érzést, mert emelkedettséget fűz a barátság fogalmához.” 
/Humboldt/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

„A könyvekkel úgy vagyunk mi, mint az emberekkel. Sokkal kötünk ismeretséget, de közülük csak kevés lesz a barátunk.” 
/Feuerbach/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

„Minél inkább növeljük jó könyvekkel ismeretkörünket, annál szűkebb lesz azoknak az embereknek a köre, akiknek a társaságában kedvünket leljük.”
/Feuerbach/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

„A szél is lapozza a könyvet, mégse tud olvasni.” 
/Jules Renard/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

„A könyv az az embernek , ami szárny a madárnak.” 
/Bonus/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

„A könyv: nagyítóüveg. Az olvasók általuk önmaguk olvasóivá válnak.” 
/Proust/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

„Szoba könyv nélkül olyan, mint test lélek nélkül.” 
/Cicero/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"Semmi sem szebb és semmi sem hasznosabb az ember egész mulandó életében, mint a könyvek olvasása."
/Miron Costin/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"Sose adjatok kölcsön könyvet, mert a kölcsönkapott könyvet senki sem hozza vissza. Az én könyvtáramban csak olyan könyvek vannak, amelyeket másoktól kaptam kölcsön."
/Anatole France/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"A könyv közkincs. Ha megveszed, akkor sem a tiéd - legfeljebb halálodig."
/Sinclair Lewis/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"Az ember a könyvtárban egy nagy tőke jelenlétében érzi magát, amely kiszámíthatatlan kamatokat osztogat nesztelenül."
/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"Nem szabad semmiféle könyv olvasását megtiltani; ez az egyetlen mód arra, hogy önmagukat semmisítsék meg ama könyvek, a ponyvatermékek."
/Immanuel Kant/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"Olvasni gondolkodás nélkül zavarossá tehet, gondolkodni olvasás nélkül tévútra vezethet."
/Bernard de Clairvaux/


----------



## tovizsuzsi (2013 Május 24)

"Nem azok szeretik igazán a könyveket, akik érintetlenül örzik őket otthon a szekrényeikben, hanem azok, akik éjjel.nappal kezükben forgatják."
/Erasmus/


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

mINDEN álom valóra válik egyszer!


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

A nő nem más mint amivé önmagát teszi!


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

Ha a boldogság kapuja bezárul egy másik kinyílik de sajnos néha olyan sokáig nézzük a bezárt kaput hogy nem vesszük észre azt amelyik kinyílt!


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

Szeretni nem elég szeretni tudni kell!


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

Szerelem szerelem szerelem enyém vagy....


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

1


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

2


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

Hol az élet pusztul és a halál terem az a Föld!


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

pont jó


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

xyz


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

még 10


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

hujikol


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

gzhlksxléé


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

Wxcmyyqőíd


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

GCJXWY.-ÍŐÉÁÚWwíq


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

RGCJXJKYAQL.Í-ŐÁWŰDq


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

c m xY.XYOP


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

C M,,XS,.A.,LWYJDYÍ><>;LÉa


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

jajj


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

még kettő kell


----------



## mary25 (2013 Május 25)

ez az utsó


----------



## selia22 (2013 Május 25)

hát akkor én is...


----------



## selia22 (2013 Május 25)

szóval még 10...


----------



## selia22 (2013 Május 25)

9...


----------



## selia22 (2013 Május 25)

átmegyek kicsit játszani mert ez így uncsi  de lehet visszajövök


----------



## fgfgfg2 (2013 Május 26)

még 11 hozzászólást kell gyűjtenem


----------



## fgfgfg2 (2013 Május 26)

ezzel együtt viszont csak 9et még


----------



## fgfgfg2 (2013 Május 26)

8at?


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

one


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

two


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

three


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

four


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

five


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

six


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

seven


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

eight


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

nine


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

ten


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

eleven


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

twelve


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

thirteen


----------



## e_coyote (2013 Május 26)

fifteen


----------



## udontknow (2013 Június 2)

Mi értelme ennek?


----------



## udontknow (2013 Június 2)

Mármint hogy 20 úgynevezett értelmes hozzászólás kell...


----------



## Etus19 (2013 Június 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Etus19 (2013 Június 2)

Én is azt kérdezem, mi értelme ennek?


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

1


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

2


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

3


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

Sokkal több Boldogságot lehet találni a földön,
mint ahogy általában hiszik, de az Emberek
legnagyobb része soha föl nem fedezi őket.


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

Kapj a múló pillanaton,
még visszarívod, ember:
a boldogság félénk nagyon,
nem jön, ha hívod, ember.


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

Szeretném ha az lennék, ami szeretnék,
És ha azzá lettem, akkor azért szeretnél!
Hű maradnék magamhoz, maradnék ennél a
szerepnél,
Egy lennék örökre, igen, tettre kész.


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

A mese az az ábécéskönyv, amelyből a gyermek
megtanul saját lelkében olvasni.


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

Anyám, figyelj rám, itt vagyok,
s dalod nélkül nem alhatok.
Dúdold szememre álmaim:
sárkányt, vitézt, s kedvenc fagyim.


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

A gyermekkornak két tündérvilága van:
cselekvés síkján a játék, és szellemi síkon a mese.


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

Az utánzási képesség azonban minden másra is
vonatkozik. A baba az arcunkból tájékozódik: ha
folyton idegeskedünk, aggódunk, rosszkedvűek
vagyunk, akkor ne várjuk, hogy ő
kiegyensúlyozott és mosolygós legyen.


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

A gyermek olyan, mint a tükör. A szeretetet nem
kezdeményezi, de visszatükrözi. Ha szeretetet
kap, viszonozza azt, de ha nem kap szeretetet,
nincs mit visszatükröznie.


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

Aki a gyermekek lelkében horgonyozta le írói
dicsőségét, igen bölcsen cselekedett, emléke jó
helyen van.


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

Nehéz megítélni, mi a jó és mi nem, mikor az
ember még növőfélben van, és semmi sem
állandó, beleértve önmagunkat is.


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

A gyermekek akkor a legkomolyabbak, amikor
játszanak. Olyankor tanulják, hogy mi is az az élet.


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

A gyermek akkor emlékezik rád holnap, ha ma
vagy vele.


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

15


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

16


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

17


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

18


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

19


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

20


----------



## reia25 (2013 Június 3)

1


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Június 3)

eleven
barba


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

Barba-Papa írta:


> eleven
> barba


 
1,3,5...


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

gegemmi írta:


> 1,3,5...


 
7,11,13...


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

gegemmi írta:


> 7,11,13...


 
17, 19, ...


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

gegemmi írta:


> 17, 19, ...


 
23, 29, 31...


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

gegemmi írta:


> 23, 29, 31...


 
37, 41, 43...


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

gegemmi írta:


> 37, 41, 43...


 
további prímek...


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

gegemmi írta:


> további prímek...


 
47, 53, 59...


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

"Ha azt gondolod, hogy minden valaki más hibája, akkor sokat fogsz szenvedni. Amikor rájössz, hogy minden önmagadból ered, akkor megismered mind a békét, mind az örömöt." 
(dalai láma)


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

gegemmi írta:


> "Ha azt gondolod, hogy minden valaki más hibája, akkor sokat fogsz szenvedni. Amikor rájössz, hogy minden önmagadból ered, akkor megismered mind a békét, mind az örömöt."
> (dalai láma)


 
"Egyetlen esély sem csak egyszer kopogtat az ajtódon. Újra felkeres és akkor készen kell állnod arra, hogy felismerd az alkalmat és felszámold azokat az erőket, amelyek először visszatartottak."


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

61, 67, 71...


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

gegemmi írta:


> 61, 67, 71...


 
73, 79, 83...


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

"Egyikünk élete sem könnyű. És akkor? Legyen bennünk kitartás, és mindenek előtt bízzunk önmagunkban! Hinnünk kell benne, hogy tehetségesek vagyunk valamiben! És ezt a valamit - kerül, amibe kerül - meg tudjuk valósítani."
(Marie Curie)


----------



## aurobin (2013 Június 4)

“Majdnem minden tudásunkért nem azoknak tartozunk, akik egyetértettek, hanem azoknak, akik nem.” (*Charles Caleb Colton*)


----------



## laddie (2013 Június 4)

még egy


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Június 4)

mennyi ? 30 !
Barba


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Június 4)

31
Barba


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

Kaland az élet. 
vagy talán hosszabb - rövidebb túlélőtúra eleve vesztes figurákkal?


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

1


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

2


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

3


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

4


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

5


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

6


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

7


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

8


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

9


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

10


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

11


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

12


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

13


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

14


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

15


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

16


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 5)

na végre


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

Heló noresz04!


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

Heló alexis.deveraux!


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

Jó, hogy van ez a lehetőség!


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

Abszolút


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

De hol mutatja a hozzászólások számát?


----------



## latzzz (2013 Június 5)

phhungaria írta:


> De hol mutatja a hozzászólások számát?


 A hozzászólások számát a profilod alatt felsorolt menüben "Hozzászólásaid" címszó alatt találod meg. És egyébként nálam a belépéskor jelenik csak meg számszerűen a menü alatt a "rövid kivonatom".


----------



## latzzz (2013 Június 5)

Nekem már csak 11 kell!!!


----------



## latzzz (2013 Június 5)

már csak 10... (Érdekes, várnom kell legalább 20 másodpercet a következő hozzászólás elküldésével )


----------



## latzzz (2013 Június 5)

éééééés 9


----------



## latzzz (2013 Június 5)

és 8 (de megint begajdult a rendszer, mert állítólag a szójátékoknál is most jártam  )


----------



## latzzz (2013 Június 5)

aztán 7 (tényleg nem volt hülye ötlet itt adni helyet nekünk  )


----------



## latzzz (2013 Június 5)

és most már csak 6


----------



## latzzz (2013 Június 5)

csak 5 (amíg várnom kell,legalább elolvasom a mai leveleimet )


----------



## latzzz (2013 Június 5)

ééés 4


----------



## latzzz (2013 Június 5)

3...


----------



## latzzz (2013 Június 5)

KETTŐ!


----------



## latzzz (2013 Június 5)

Ééééééésss végre az uccsó!!!!!!!! Heuréka!!!!!! És legalább értelmesen szóltam hozzá , bár gondolom, sokan fogjátok élvezni ezt a kínlódást, amit produkáltam


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

Ahhhha! megvan köszi!


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

Elektromos kis ülés


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

Lapostető, kúpostető, nyeregtető, önetető


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

f d a s d


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

bőnyöge


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

mazganyica


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

4


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

3


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

2


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

1


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

0


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

-1 na így már biztos megvan..


----------



## phhungaria (2013 Június 5)

Hé!


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Június 5)

vagyok


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Június 5)

hé '68


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Június 5)

még 5


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Június 5)

még 4


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Június 5)

még 3


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Június 5)

még 2


----------



## Barba-Papa (2013 Június 5)

utolsó


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

1


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

2


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

3


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

4


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

5


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

_*6*_​


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

*7*​


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

_*8*_


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

9​


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

10


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

11


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

1 2


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

13


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

14 voltam


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

15
már csak 1 pár


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

16
minjá vége


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

17


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

18


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

19


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)

20


----------



## Lovelace (2013 Június 6)




----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

20


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

19


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

18


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

17


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

16


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

15


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

14


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

13


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

12


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

11


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

10


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

9


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

8


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

7


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

6


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

5


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

4


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

3


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

2


----------



## agica70 (2013 Június 6)

1


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

agica70 írta:


> 1


 Első poszt.


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Második poszt


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Harmadik poszt


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Negyedik poszt


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Ötödik poszt


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Hatodik poszt


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Hetedik poszt


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Nyolcadik poszt


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Kilencedik poszt


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Tizedik poszt


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Fele már megvan


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

12 per 20 az már 0.6


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Tizenhárom szerencsés szám


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Tizennégy múltam éppen, Vasárnap volt, azt hiszem


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

A tizenöt éves kapitány


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Tizenhat éves és félig gyerek még


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

A tavasz tizenhét pillanata


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Tizennyolcas karika


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

Egyik tizenkilenc, másik egy híján húsz


----------



## Mandras_Bp (2013 Június 7)

És végül valami teljesen más: 20


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

a


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

aa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

aaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

aaaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

aaaaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

aaaaaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

aaaaaaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

aaaaaaaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

x


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

xa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

xaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

xaaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

xaaaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

xaaaaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

xaaaaaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

xaaaaaaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

xaaaaaaaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

xaaaaaaaaa


----------



## marcopolo007 (2013 Június 7)

xx


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Talál a bátorság a tettre száz utat.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Ki bánatot sosem ismert, boldogságot meg sem ért.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Ne ítélj túlságos szigorral az élet bajairól, ha boldogan akarsz élni; ne feledkezzél el arról, ami jó benne


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

A szavak erejét segítésre használjuk, ne sértésre.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Az élet vagyon-használd fel!


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

A mosoly, amit a világnak ajándékozol, visszatér hozzád.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Mielőtt hozzáfogsz, hogy megjavítsd a világot, háromszor járd körbe a saját házadat.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Az unalom az élet betegsége. Meggyógyításához kevés kell: szeretni valakit vagy akarni valamit.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Az élet rövid ahhoz, hogy kicsinyesek legyünk.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

A szavak törpék, a példák óriások.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Három dolog van, amit nem lehet sokáig rejtegetni: a Nap, a Hold és az Igazság.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Elaludtam és azt álmodtam, hogy az élet öröm. Felébredtem és láttam, hogy az élet kötelesség. Cselekedtem és látom, hogy a kötelesség öröm.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

A dicsőség állhatatos erőfeszítés.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Ha azonnal nem is látjuk az eredményt, a magok, melyeket elvetettünk, növekednek.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Hallgass türelemmel, mert különben saját nyelved fog megsüketíteni.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Az igazság mindig igazság marad, akár elhiszik, akár nem.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

A világ legjobb orvosai: Doktor Diéta, Doktor Csend, Doktor Elégedettség.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

Ha a szívünk keserű, hiába teszünk cukrot a szánkba.


----------



## taormina (2013 Június 7)

A megbocsátó ember is akkora áldást nyer, mint akinek megbocsátanak.


----------



## Botom (2013 Június 8)




----------



## Bigus (2013 Június 12)

Első.


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 12)

nah de jó


----------



## varjuerik (2013 Június 13)

első


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Ha naponta 6 órát alszol, akkor 18 marad. Ebbe bőven belefér sok munka, tanulás és még a szórakozás is. Tudom, hogy ilyenkor sokan felszisszennek, hogy hé, én 8-9 órát alszom. Hát javaslom, aludjanak gyorsabban.
Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Az embernek nem kell sokkal okosabbnak lennie a többinél, ha boldogulni akar az életben, az is elég, ha csak egy nappal megelőzi őket.
Szilárd Leó


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Azok az emberek, akik csak a sikert akarják, rendszerint nem kapják meg, mert a siker önmagában nem cél, hanem következmény.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Mi a siker? Az az érzés, hogy mindennap nyugodt lélekkel fekhetsz az ágyba.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Minden művészetben, minden mesterségben (...) nem számít semmit a tehetség, csak a tapasztalat, amit szerénységgel és szorgalommal érhetsz csak el.
Patrick Süskind


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

A kisgyerek számára a kudarc még természetes része az életnek: elesik és újra feláll, gyakorol, amíg meg nem tanul átfordulni, kúszni, mászni, járni.


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Számára ez nem kudarc, hanem a tanulás természetes része, gyakorlás.


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Az azonban, hogy később hogyan viseli, ha valami nem sikerül, hogy kudarcként éli-e meg, azon múlik, tőlünk mit lát.


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Dühöngünk, ha valami nem megy? Káromkodunk? Egy halk cifra odamondás után magunkba fojtjuk?


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Rámondjuk, hogy "mert nekem soha nem sikerül semmi"?


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Fogat összeszorítva erőltetjük?


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Elvárjuk, hogy elsőre menjen?


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Lebeszéljük-e egy-egy ötletéről, mert "úgyse menne"?


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Mi, szülők, merünk-e kísérletezni az élet dolgaiban?


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

A konyhában?


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

A munkában?


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

A kapcsolatainkban?


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Merünk-e tanulni?


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Hagyjuk-e, hogy a gyermekünk így tegyen?


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Már sokan akarták, hogy ne legyek az, aki vagyok.


----------



## gppeti1 (2013 Június 13)

Hiszen ha sokan akarnak visszahúzni, akkor ott valaminek lennie kell.


----------



## varjuerik (2013 Június 13)

igaz


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

1


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

2
Jobban szerették egymást, mint valaha, s ezt tudták is mindketten. De azt is tudták, hogy szeretni valakit, vagy együtt élni valakivel: két egészen különrendű kérdés.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

3
A hallgatás minden. A hallgatásról szól az egész. Én így gondolom. És ez alatt azt értem, hogy mielőtt dolgozol, miután dolgozol, miközben dolgozol, a gyerekeiddel, a férjeddel, a barátaiddal, az anyáddal, az apáddal... így tanulhatsz meg mindent.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

4
Azt hiszem, ha lesznek gyerekeim, és mérgesek lesznek valami miatt, nem fogom azt mondani nekik, hogy az emberek éheznek Kínában, vagy valami ilyesmit, mert ettől nem nyugszanak meg. És még ha valaki másnak sokkal rosszabbul is megy a sora, ez semmit sem változtat azon, hogy neked az jutott, ami. Jó és rossz egyaránt.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

5
A legjobb orvosok: dr. Megelégedés, dr. Higgadtság és dr. Vidámság.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

6
Az ember kitalálta az Időt és boldogtalan miatta. De nem a fizikai idő szenvedéseink igazi forrása, hanem a megélt idő jelentése.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

7
Önbizalmat csak magadnak tudsz adni. Azt mondom: lépj ma, holnap és holnapután! Kezdd el, magadban... s aztán szaladhatsz, és később repülhetsz is.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

8
Minden hit alapja az, ha hiszel magadban. Nem a célodban, nem az eszményeidben, nem az elképzelt jövendődben - hanem önmagadban.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

9
Gondolkodni nehéz. Néhány dologról gondolkodni olyan nehéz, hogy belefájdul a fejed már abba is, hogy arra gondolsz, hogy gondolkodsz róluk.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

10
Nincs más fegyver a világgal szemben, csak az alázat; nem a hajbókoló és mellverdeső alázat, hanem a másik, mely nyugodtan és mozdulat nélkül néz farkasszemet a világgal.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

11
A normális gyereket minden szíre-szóra, minden helyzetben, minden alkalommal fényképezik; látható, amint először fürdik, amint elfújja az első gyertyáját, megteszi első lépéseit. Ellágyulva nézi az ember. Lépésről lépésre követi fejlődését. A fogyatékos gyerkőcnek az ember nem szívesen követi a visszafejlődését.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

12
Minden álomból lehet valóság, s a múlt valóságai lassan elmerülnek az idő és a messzeség álomszerű ködében.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

13
Mindenkinek megvannak a maga korlátai..., de ezek felismerése hatékony gyógyszer az önteltség ellen.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

14
Az igazi harcos azért legyőzhetetlen, mert nem bocsátkozik küzdelembe. A "vereség" a bennünk lakozó viszálykodó elme vereségét jelenti.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

15
A világban a gonosz és a káosz uralkodik, mert az emberek elfelejtették, hogy minden dolog ugyanabból a forrásból fakad. Térjetek vissza ehhez a forráshoz és felejtsétek el az én-központú gondolatokat, kisszerű vágyakat és negatív indulatokat!


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

16 
A nehézségek tanítanak meg arra, hogy van benned Valaki, akinek ez nem nehéz.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

17
Ha félsz a tűztől: 
menj hozzá mind közelebb, 
hogy szíthasd, olthasd.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

18
Éltem? Működtem. 
Lelkiismeretem jó 
- csak a kedvem rossz.


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

19
Nagy pohárból is
lehet kicsit kortyolni. 
- Ez is: szabadság!


----------



## Anitiger (2013 Június 15)

20
Figyelmeztetlek: 
szavatosságom lejárt. 
Vigyázva használj.


----------



## Dorcha (2013 Június 21)

c


----------



## Dorcha (2013 Június 21)

j


----------



## Dorcha (2013 Június 21)

11


----------



## Dorcha (2013 Június 21)

12


----------



## Dorcha (2013 Június 21)

13


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


negyedik.... de lassan megy ....


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

akarom... akarom...


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

hajtok... legalább lehet tesztelni ...


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

jó játék....


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

kicsit debil... de le lehet gyözni...


> hulló alma! hol vagy?


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

hmmm...


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

na mennyi már?


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

a fele megvan! de utána jön a várakozás! :-(


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

gyorsan nem lehet, mert akkor pánik van ...


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

kedvencem a pavo... a simplon pavo....


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

huhhh ... lassan megy .... keresnem kell a betüket....


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

hmmm...


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

keresek egy képet...


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

megvan! leo!


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

na hol vagyok?


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

18.... 19....


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

ez a 20.! hagyjam abba? olyan jól belejöttem....


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

itt leállok.... várok egy kicsit...


----------



## szilagyi arpad (2013 Június 21)

csak 48 órát...


----------



## Dorcha (2013 Június 23)

14


----------



## Dorcha (2013 Június 23)

15


----------



## Dorcha (2013 Június 23)

16


----------



## Dorcha (2013 Június 23)

17


----------



## Dorcha (2013 Június 23)

18


----------



## Dorcha (2013 Június 23)

19


----------



## Dorcha (2013 Június 23)

végre


----------



## Dorcha (2013 Június 23)

21


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

1


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

pápárárárá


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

3


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

4


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

5


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

subidubi 6


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

upsz7


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

puty 8


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

9


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

10


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

11


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

12


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

13


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 23)

14


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 24)

15


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 24)

16


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 24)

17


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 24)

18


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 24)

19


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 24)

20 juhééééé, már csak 24 óra.....


----------



## vgvikka (2013 Június 24)

én azt hittem, már megvan


----------



## vgvikka (2013 Június 24)

asdfgh


----------



## vgvikka (2013 Június 24)

mnb


----------



## vgvikka (2013 Június 24)

friss idő


----------



## vgvikka (2013 Június 24)

??


----------



## vgvikka (2013 Június 24)

................


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 25)

Sziasztok fórumtársak! Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## Pazz (2013 Június 25)

mikor telik le?????


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

Egyszer


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

volt


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

hol


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

nem


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

volt


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

egy


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

mese


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

1


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

2


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

három


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

esik az eső brrrrr


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

a kisfiam ma szurit kapott.


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

egy hős volt


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

nem sirt


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

111


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

sssssssssss


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

Helló mindenki


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

na még 3


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

19


----------



## wenyige26 (2013 Június 26)

ööö talán most megvan


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

Na akkor kezdjük


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

kettő


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

3


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

4


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

5


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

6


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

7


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

8


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

9


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

10


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

10


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

9


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

8


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

7


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

6


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

5


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

4


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

3


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

2


----------



## jakarpa (2013 Június 27)

És ez az utsó! Yeeeeeee!


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

the very first


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

2.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

4


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

5.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

6.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

7.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

8.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

9.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)




----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

11.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

12.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

13.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

14.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

15.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

16.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

17.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)

18.


----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)




----------



## vlina81 (2013 Június 27)




----------



## Justyno (2013 Június 29)




----------



## Justyno (2013 Június 29)

Vigyázz, hogy kit engedsz magadhoz közel. Mert előfordul, hogy olyanok kerülnek közel a szívedhez, akik nem érdemlik meg a szereteted.


----------



## Justyno (2013 Június 29)

Az élet olyan, mint a cigi. Rövid, és rengetegszer megszívod!


----------



## Justyno (2013 Június 29)

Nem kell mindent kimondani. Nem kell mindent megkérdezni. Nem kell mindenre válaszolni.


----------



## Justyno (2013 Június 29)

Egy jó Nő olyan, mint egy drága bor. Ha kellő hozzáértéssel kóstolgatod, olyan élményben részesít majd, amitől egy életen át emlékszel az évjáratára!


----------



## Justyno (2013 Június 29)

Gondolj arra, hogy nem kell feltétlenül azzá lenned, 
akinek mások akarnak


----------



## viki456 (2013 Június 29)

és


----------



## viki456 (2013 Június 29)

20


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Nincs annál nagyobb boldogság, mint amikor nincs okunk a szomorúságra, és nincs annál nagyobb gazdagság, mint a meglévőkkel való megelégedettség.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Nagyon gyakran nem olyannak látjuk az embereket, amilyenek valójában, hanem amilyenek mi vagyunk.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Az embereket általában előre gyártott elképzeléseink szemüvegén keresztül nézzük.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

A hibák, amelyeket az emberekben látunk, többnyire a sajátunk.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

A falak, amelyek fogva tartják az embereket, csupán képzeletük termékei, nem valódiak.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Semmi sem olyan jó valójában, mint amilyen jónak tetszett megszerzése előtt.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

A szabadság után való sóvárgás is kötelék. Igazából csak akkor leszel szabad, ha már az sem érdekel, hogy szabad vagy-e vagy sem.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Ahhoz, hogy a világon ne legyen többé fájdalom, a szívedet kell megváltoztatnod, nem a világot.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

A boldogságunk vagy a boldogtalanságunk attól függ, ahogyan az eseményeket fogadjuk és nem az események természetétől.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Senki sem veheti el tőled azt, amit sohasem sajátítottál ki magadnak.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Egy kapcsolat a legbiztosabban úgy szűnik meg, ha ragaszkodsz a saját elképzeléseidhez.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Nem vagyunk mindig azok, akiknek látszunk, és szinte sohasem azok, akiknek álmodjuk magukat.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Valójában semmit sem birtokolsz, csak őrzöl egy darabig.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

S ha képtelen vagy továbbadni azokat, akkor azok birtokolnak téged.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Bármi legyen is a kincsed, úgy tartsd a markodban, mintha vizet tartanál.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Mert ha megszorítod, eltűnik.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Ha kisajátítod, tönkreteszed.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

Tartsd szabadon, és örökre a tiéd marad.


----------



## steelcity (2013 Július 3)

még egyszer köszi!!


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

1


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

2


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

3


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

4


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

5


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

6


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

7


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

8


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

9


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

10


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

11


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

12


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

1


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

14


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

15


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

16


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

17


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

18


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

19


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

20


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 8)

21


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

001


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

002


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

003


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

004


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

005


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

006


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

007


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

008


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

009


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

010


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

011


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

012


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

013


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

014


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

015


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

016


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

017


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

018


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

019


----------



## czifraa (2013 Július 11)

020


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Elsős gyerekek írni tanulnak. A tanár felszólítja Juliskát:
- Meséld el, mit csináltál a szünetben?
- Hintáztam Pistikével.
- Na, ha felírod a táblára azt, hogy "hinta", kapsz egy tábla csokoládét.
Juliska felírja, meg is kapja a csokit.
- Na, Kolompár Zsiga, te mit csináltál a szünetben?
- Há' tanár úr, én szerettem vóna hintázni, de Pistike fejbedobott egy kővel.
- Na Zsiga, ezt hívják hátrányos megkülönböztetésnek, ami nagyon csúnya dolog. Viszont ha felírod a táblára, hogy "a rasszizmus társadalmunk rákfenéje", te is kapsz egy szelet csokit...


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt, élt egyszer egy árva nyuszi és egy árva kígyó. Mindketten vakok voltak születésüktől fogva, így nem tudták magukról, hogy mifajták.
A kígyónak azonban remek ötlete támadt:
- Tudod mit? Kitapogatom, hogy mi vagy!
- Ó, ez csodálatos lenne! - mondta a nyuszi.
Így a kígyó a nyuszira siklott és azt mondta:
- Hát, puha szőr van rajtad, nagyon hosszú füleid vannak, rángatod az orrod és bolyhos farkad van. Szerintem nyuszi vagy!
- Ó, köszönöm, köszönöm! - mondta lelkesen a nyuszi, ezután azt javasolta a kígyónak - talán a mancsommal én is megtapogathatnálak, és ugyanúgy segíthetnék neked, ahogy te segítettél nekem.
Így a nyuszi körbetapogatta a kígyót és megjegyezte:
- Hát, pikkelyes vagy és sikamlós, villás a nyelved, és nincs gerinced. Azt hiszem, hogy vagy ügyvéd vagy, vagy politikus.


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Egy egyetemista az ebédlőben le szeretett volna ülni egy üres helyre az egyik tanára mellé, de az így válaszolt:
- Egy hattyú nem lehet barátja egy disznónak.
- Jó, akkor továbbrepülök! - válaszolt a diák.
A tanár ezen vérig sértődött és elhatározta, hogy a vizsgán elbuktatja, így a legnehezebb kérdéseket adta fel neki. A diák azonban a dolgozatában parádés válaszokat adott, ezért a tanár - hátha mégis megbuktathatja az áldozatát - mindent eldöntő kérdést ad:
- Mész az úton és találsz két zsákot, az egyikben arany, a másikban pedig ész van. Melyiket választod?
- Az aranyat.
- Én sajnos a másikat választanám, az értelemmel teli zsákot, mert az fontosabb, mint a pénz.
- Mindenki azt választja, ami neki hiányzik - vágja ki magát a diák.
A tanár majd megőrül és azt írja a dolgozatra: "Szamár". A diák anélkül, hogy belenézne, fogja a dolgozatát és kimegy a teremből. Rövid idő múlva azonban visszatér, visszateszi a dolgozatát és így szól:
- Elnézést, a tanár úr aláírta, de nem írt rá jegyet!


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Zsiga és Gazsi munkát vállalnának a bányában.
- Dolgozott már bányában? - kérdezik Gazsit.
- Hát persze! -szól a válasz.
- Akkor mondja meg, mivel világítanak odalent?
- Hát, pitróleummal. - feleli.
- Látszik, hogy sosem dolgozott bányában. Küldje be a következő jelentkezőt!
Gazsi odaszól Zsigának:
- Vigyázz, a lámpás kérdés beugratós!
Zsiga bemegy.
- Dolgozott már bányában? - kérdezik.
- Hát természetesen.
- Akkor mivel világítanak odalenn?
- Kezit csókolom, én aztat nem tudhatom, mert állandó nappalos műszakban voltam!


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Egy nő bemegy a patikába, és mérget kér a patikustól.
- Asszonyom, miért van szüksége a méregre?
- Megölöm a férjemet!
- Nem adhatok el Önnek mérget azért, hogy megöljön vele valakit!
A nő erre kitesz egy fotót a pultra, mely egy férfit és egy nőt ábrázol félreérthetetlen helyzetben. A férfi a nő férje, míg a nő a patikus felesége... A patikus felemeli a fotót és rábólint:
- Elnézést kérek, nem tudtam, hogy van receptje.


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Először utazik a székely bácsi a repülőn. Kérdezi a stewardestől:
- Mondja kedves, aztán van-e itt elég ejtőernyő mindenkinek?
- Nagyon ritka, hogy egy repülő lezuhanna, így mi nem tartunk ejtőernyőt!
- Hát a hajók is ritkán süllyednek el, aztán ott mégis mindig van mentőcsónak... pedig gondolom úszni többen tudnak, mint repülni!


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Baba született székelyéknél. Pár év eltelik, a gyerek szépen halad: jár, mosolyog, játszik. Egyetlen baj, hogy beszélnie is kellene már, de az csak nem szólal meg. Betölti a hat éves kort, de semmi.
Aggódnak a szülők, orvoshoz is viszik. Az mindent rendben talál, a némaság oka számára is titok.
Az idő múlik, végül is a szülők beletörődnek. Ha nem beszél, hát nem beszél, csakis az ő fiacskájuk.
Valahol a gyerek 14. születésnapja körül ebédelni ül össze a család. A tányérokban gőzölög a húsleves.
Egyszer csak megszólal a gyerek:
- Sót!
Az egész család meglepődik.
- Jajj, de boldog vagyok! - szól az anyja. - Te beszélsz fiam?
- Beszélök.
- Hát az isten szerelmére, eddig mér nem mondtál semmit?
- Eddig ölég sós vót a leves.


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Házsártos, veszekedős anyósa volt a székelynek. Tudván ezt, üzent neki a helyi patikus, hogy van egy jófajta orvossága ez ellen.
A székely elment hozzá a szerért, s a patikus adott neki két hatalmas pofont.
- Na, ezt adja be az anyósának, mert az ő bajára ez a legjobb orvosság.
Legközelebb, amikor az anyós megint elkezdett kárálni, a székely szó nélkül pofon teremtette. S lám, az orvosság hatott, az asszony elcsöndesedett.
Amikor a székely ismét elment a gyógyszertárba, a patikus megkérdezte:
- No, használt a múltkor a gyógyszer?
- Hogy használt-e? Mihelyst beadtam egy porciót, nyomban meggyógyult. A második pofonra... (ezzel képen teremtette a patikust) ... már nem is volt szükségem, hát visszahoztam!


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Az öreg székelyhez egy újságíró látogat le falura, hogy riportot készítsen kisiskolások részére.
- Kérem mondja el egy napját!
- Hát édes fiam, reggel felkelek, megeszek egy fél oldal szalonnát. Megiszok rá 4-5 pálinkát...
- Na de bátyám, ezt így nem lehet, mondja inkább hogy könyvet olvas.
- Jól van fiam. Tehát felkelek reggel, megeszek egy fél oldal szalonnát. Elolvasok 4-5 könyvet, aztán addig dolgozok kinn a szántón, amíg olyannyira megnő a tudásszomjam, hogy 5-6 könyvet ismét el kell olvasnom. Bele is szédülök a sok olvasásba, ezért lefekszem, pihenek egyet. Mikor felébredek, megeszek egy jó nagy darab csülköt 1 vekni kenyérrel. Ebéd után elmegyek a könyvtárba. A Pista már rendszerint ott vár. Együtt elolvasunk vagy 12-t, egészen addig, amíg a könyvtár bezár. Utána meg átmegyünk a Józsihoz, mert neki meg nyomdája van!


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Az öreg székely kegyetlenül be van nyomva, mint a rajzszög, s a kocsmából hazafelé baktat a szekéren bóbiskolva. Ezt meglátja a rendőr, s megállítja a fogatot.
- Bátyám, maga olyan részeg, hogy majd lefordul a kocsiról, szerencsétlen ló meg csak megy a feje után, még baleset lesz belőle.
Az öreg székely csak mordul rá egyet!
A rendőr intézkedés gyanánt a következőket mondja:
- Bátyám, látva a jelenleg állapotát, mit szólna ahhoz, ha most elvenném a lovát?
A székely meghúzza a vállát, s közli:
- Mit szólhatnék? Rendőr vejem még úgysem volt!


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

A székely meg a fia az érett gyümölcsöket szedik össze a kertben. A fiú megkérdezi:
- Mi lesz ebből a sok gyümölcsből, édesapám?
- Hát, ha anyád meggyógyul lekvár, ha nem, akkor pálinka.


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

A Székely bácsi nagy kínlódás közepette borotválkozik. Odaszól a gyereke:
- Mi a baj, édesapám?
- Életlen a borotva. Nem viszi a szakállamat!
- Na ne mondja már édesapám, hogy keményebb a maga szakálla, mint az a konzervdoboz, amit most nyitottam ki vele!


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

A székely farmer legjobban tejelő tehene eltűnik, ezért elmegy egy ügyvédhez, bepereli kártérítésre a vasutat, mondván, hogy a sínek a földjén mennek át, és a vonat valószínűleg elütötte a tehenet. Még mielőtt elkezdődne a per, a vasúti társaság ügyvédje elmegy a farmerhez, és megpróbál vele egy bizonyos összegben megegyezni, de csak a felét adják neki, mint amennyit kért. Az öreg köti az ebet a karóhoz, de az ügyvédje tanácsára végül elfogadja a kisebb összeget. Ahogy a vasúti társaság ügyvédje elment, a farmer ügyvédje mondja az ügyfelének:
- Tudja, megmondom őszintén, nem sok esélyünk volt megnyerni a pert...
- Hogy őszinte legyek - mondja a farmer -, én is kezdtem kételkedni benne, amikor láttam ezt a hülye tehenet besétálni a kapun.


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

A székely legény esküvő utáni napon azt mondja a feleségének:
- Asszony! Ha én hazajövök a munkából és féloldalt áll a kalapom, akkor te mész a szobába, húzod fel a szoknyádat és szétteszed a lábad.
Asszony:
- Jól van. De ne adja az Isten, hogy ha te hazajössz a munkából és nekem csípőn van a kezem, akkor neked ne álljon félre a kalapod!


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Az öreg székely ül a hintaszékében az udvaron. Egyszer csak egy limuzin gurul a ház elé. Kiszáll belőle egy öltönyös ember és azt mondja:
- Emlékszel rám, apám, én vagyok a fiad, akit elküldtél 10 éve a városba dohányért. Azóta meggazdagodtam, megnősültem és híres lettem.
- Jó, jó, - mondja a székely - de hol a dohány?


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Városi fickó sétál az egyik faluban, és a pályaudvart keresi. Meglát egy székelyt, odamegy és érdeklődik, hogy hány percre van a pályaudvar.
- Hát, ha itt megy az úton egyenesen, akkor kb. 40 perc, de ha kerül egyet és a mező felé megy, akkor csak 25 perc.
- Hogyhogy a kerülő úton gyorsabb?
- Hát mert ott ki van engedve a bika.


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Székely bácsi rákos lesz. Elmegy a fiával a kocsmába, mondja a haverjainak:
- Hát, már nem sokáig iszogatok köztetek, hamarosan elvisz az AIDS.
A fia csodálkozik, majd amikor indulnak haza, megkérdezi:
- De apám, nem is AIDS-e van, hanem rákja!
- Persze, de így legalább egyik sem fogja összeszűrni a levet anyáddal.


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

Két székely találkozik az erdőben.
- Adjon Isten!
- Adjon Isten!
Leülnek egy kidőlt fára. Miközben ott üldögélnek, elkezd esni az eső.
- Megeredt.
- Meg.
Jó negyed óra múlva arra siet az erdész, felhajtott gallérral, döbbenten áll meg a két székely előtt.
- Maguk meg mit csinálnak itt ebben a szakadó esőben?
- Beszélgetünk!


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

- Maga ügyvéd?
- Igen.
- És van ügye?
- Nincs.
- Akkor maga ügyetlen?
- De volt egy ügyem!
- Akkor maga együgyű!
- De azt is elvették.
- Tudom már! Maga ügyefogyott!


----------



## Aniko955 (2013 Július 13)

A fiatal orvos tanácstalanul nézi a beteg leleteit, majd megszólal:
- Jó lenne, ha ezentúl kevesebb alkoholt fogyasztana!
- Antialkoholista vagyok, nem iszok egy kortyot sem.
- És hogy áll a dohányzással?
- Életemben nem dohányoztam.
- Önnek a zsíros koszt is árt. Ne egyen túl sok zsíros húst!
- Semmilyen húst nem eszem. Vegetáriánus vagyok.
- Azt a nemjóját! Valamit azért csak szeret?
- Igen. A cseresznyekompótot!
- Jó, akkor attól tiltom el!


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 13)

20


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 13)

19


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 13)

18


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 13)

17


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 13)

16


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 13)

15


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 13)

14


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 13)

13


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 13)

12


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 13)

11


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 13)

10


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 13)

9


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 14)

8


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 14)

7


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 14)

6


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 14)

5


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 14)

4


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 14)

3


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 14)

2


----------



## Roana (2013 Július 14)

1


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

*Dylan Thomas: Csöndben ne lépj az éjszakába át*
Csöndben ne lépj az éjszakába át,
Szikrázzon vén korod, ha hull a nap.
Dúlj-fúlj, ha megszakad a napvilág.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

A bölcs bár végül rendjén lát homályt,
Mert nem volt villám-cikázó ajak,
Csöndben nem lép az éjszakába át.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

A jó, ki hullámüttön jajt kiált,
Hogy zöld öblön csepp tett is lángra kap,
Dúl-fúl, ha megszakad a napvilág.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

A vad, ki naphoz kapkod s búg imát,
S ím késve eszmél: csupa kín a nap,
Csöndben nem lép az éjszakába árt.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

A zord tudja, bár verje vaksiság,
Hogy lehet meteor-szemű ki vak,
Dúl-fúl, ha megszakad a napvilág.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Apám, míg lábad bús oromra hág,
Düh s könny között átkozd vagy áldd fiad.
Csöndben ne lépj az éjszakába át,
Dúlj-fúlj, ha megszakad a napvilág.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

*Do not go gentle into that good night*
Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
Because their words had forked no lightning they
Do not go gentle into that good night.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
Do not go gentle into that good night.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

And you, my father, there on the sad height,
Curse, bless me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
Do not go gentle into that good night.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Jobb szeretni és elpusztulni, mint soha meg nem ismerni a szerelmet. /Alfred Tennyson/


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Sok titok van még; és bár nem vagyunk
az az erő, mely egykor eget és
földet rázott: vagyunk, ami vagyunk;
sors és idő gyengíthetett, de hős
szivünk együtt ver s kemény hite, hogy
küzd, keres, talál s nem hagyja magát. /Alfred Tennyson/


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Mély bánat volt az, mely emberivé lágyította szívemet. /Alfred Tennyson/


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Az álmok igazak, míg tartanak, s vajon nem álomban élünk-e mind? /Alfred Tennyson/


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Úntat várni, elmúlni csiszolatlan rozsdállva és nem munkában ragyogni!
Csak lenni: még nem élet.
Ezer élet együtt se volna sok, és hogy fogy ez az egy is! /Alfred Tennyson/


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

S lelkem itt e lomha árnyból, mely padlóm elöntve száll,
Fel nem röppen, - soha már! /Edgar Allan Poe/


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Mit ér a napvilág,
Ha szemünk a jelenbe néz,
S ködön át csak a múltba lát? /Edgar Allan Poe/


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Aludj, szavam fel nem zavar,
Hisz álmod oly tökéletes!
Ébredj? Fény várjon, zivatar?
Sírj és nevess?


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Aludj! Még bűvkört jár vele
Egy álom: Szellemed nyugodt;
De szertefoszlik Édene
Ébred s zokog.


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

A sóhajország árnyán
Laktam egyedül, árván,
Lelkem mocsár volt, mély magány. /Edgar Allan Poe/


----------



## Silently7 (2013 Július 14)

Köszönöm Nektek, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 14)

*Holtunkig okulunk. Éppenséggel ez az életünk értelme.*
(Vavyan Fable - Barbárság Tengere)


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 14)

Köszi a felvilágosítást!!!


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 14)

*Ahogy telik az élet, mind több dolgon kéne nevetnünk – és egyre kevesebben tudunk.*


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 14)

*Ezt mondják az igazi férfiak: élni tudnék érted!*
*(Álmok tengere- V. F.)*


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 14)

*A szerelembe hullás nem elhatározás kérdése.*
*(Nászjelentés)*


----------



## Terkacic (2013 Július 16)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 16)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 16)

Ha addig élek is - Inkább engem hagy el, mint magad Kedves!


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 16)

Nyitva van a Zárt osztály!


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 16)

*Az élet olyan, mint a motor. Be kell rúgni, másként nem megy. *


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 16)

*A világon az emberi ész van a legjobban szétosztva. 
Mindenki meg van győződve róla, hogy neki egy kicsivel több jutott. *


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 16)

A lét határozza meg a tudatot. Ha megisszuk a lét, a tudat elszáll.


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 16)

A temetőre az van kiírva: FELTÁMADUNK!
Akkó má' jobb a kocsma, me' oda meg az, hogy SOSE HALUNK MEG.
(Hofi)


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 16)

Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 16)

Tökéletes ember nincs, csak tökéletes emberi szándék.


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 16)

Öreg bölcs üldögélt a Korinthosba vezető út szélén. A városba igyekvő idegen rövid pihenőt tartva beszédbe elegyedett vele:
- Milyenek itt az emberek? – tudakolta.
- Hová való vagy? – kérdezett vissza az öreg bölcs.
- Athéni vagyok.
- És felétek milyen nép lakik? – kérdezett tovább az öreg.
- Hát tudod, rettenetes társaság! Mind csaló, lézengő, lusta és önző. Ezért is jöttem el onnan.
- Nincs szerencséd! Korinthosban sem jobb a helyzet. Itt is csupa csalóval és lézengővel, lusta és önző emberrel fogsz találkozni. – mondta az öreg.

A vándor búsan folytatta útját.

Nem sokkal később újabb idegen állt meg az öreg bölcs előtt. Őt is az érdekelte, hogy milyen emberek laknak Korinthosban. A véletlen úgy hozta, hogy ő is Athénből jött. Neki is feltette az öreg bölcs a kérdést, hogy ott milyenek az emberek.
- Nagyszerű emberek élnek ott! Barátságosak, segítőkészek és nagyon becsületesek! – válaszolta nem kis büszkeséggel az utas.
- Nagy szerencséd van! Korinthosban is ugyanilyen nagyszerű emberekre találsz majd! – mondta az öreg bölcs.

A vándor vidáman fütyörészve folytatta útját a város felé.

A két beszélgetést végighallgatta egy fiatalember, aki gyakran időzött az öreg bölcs társaságában. Felháborodottan jegyezte meg:
- Nagyot csalódtam benned! Sose hittem volna, hogy te is ennyire kétszínű vagy!

Az öreg bölcs mosolyogva csillapította:
- Tévedsz, fiatal barátom. Tudod, a világ a szívünkben tükröződik. Akinek a szíve gyanúval van tele, az mindenhol csalókkal fog találkozni. De akinek a szívét jóindulat tölti el, az a világon mindenhol barátságos emberekre talál.


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 16)

Ha gyenge vagy hozzá, hogy harcolj, öleld át ellenséged. Amíg mindkét karja átölel, addig nem tud fegyvert fogni rád.


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 16)

“A legnagyobb dicsőség nem az, hogy soha nem vallunk kudarcot, hanem hogy minden bukás után képesek vagyunk felemelkedni.” (*Nelson Mandela*)


----------



## Eszti 66 (2013 Július 16)

A lelki béke abból származik, ha megértjük és elfogadjuk, hogy kevesen látják pont olyannak a világot, mint amilyennek mi.


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

egy


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

kettő és.......


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

Darja vagyok


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

néégy


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

öt


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

hT


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

)))


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

:-d


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

KILENC :-D


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

tizzz


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

11111111


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

12 :-o


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

tizenhárom


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

tizennégy már


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

és 15


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

16


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

17


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

18888888888888888


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

19
ezt tényleg igy kell??


----------



## darja (2013 Július 16)

20


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

Az ember csak ott egészen ember, ahol játszik.

Friedrich Schiller


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

Az egész élet csak játék, azoknak, akik játsszák. Akik nem, azoknak dráma.

Bertha Bulcsu


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

Ha az élet egy játék, akkor tudasd az emberekkel a szabályokat.

Andrew Matthews


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

“Többet megtudhatsz másokról egy óra játék, mint egy év beszélgetés alatt.” (*Platón)*


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

“Tanuld meg a játékszabályokat aztán már csak játszanod kell – persze mindenkinél jobban.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

“Ha életedben a sikert A-nak vesszük, akkor A=x+y+z. x a munka, y a játék, z pedig az, hogy befogod a szád.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

"Valamikor merésznek kell lenni, valamikor óvatosnak, és az okos ember tudja, mikor melyiknek." Holt költők társasága


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

"Semmiben sem nyilvánul meg olyan világosan az emberek jelleme, mint a játékban."
(Lev Tolsztoj)


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

"Az élet olyan, mint egy kártyajáték. A kiosztott lapok adottak, de ahogy játszod őket, az szabad akarat."
(Nehru)


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

"A játék nincs mindenütt jelen a világban. Nincs, mint valami éltető só, feloldva és feloldódva a világ anyagában. Épp ellenkezőleg: alig-alig fér össze a világgal. Egyedülálló és különleges a világban..."
(Hankiss Elemér)


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

Nem azért felejtünk el játszani, mert megöregszünk, hanem attól öregszünk meg, hogy elfelejtünk játszani.G.B. Shaw


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

A véletlen olyan, mint a talányos kockajátékok...  (Rafael Ábalos)


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

“Nem az a fontos, hogy ki kezdi a játékot, hanem az, hogy ki fejezi be.”*John Wooden*
*http://idezetek.kiscsibe.hu/2010/01/15/gyilkos-elmek-27-john-wooden-a-jatekrol/*


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 16)

Egyértelmű, hogy a sakkot egy nő találta fel. Egyébként miért pont a királynő lenne a legerősebb figura? A.A.Milne


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 17)

A gyalog a játék lelke, azon nyugszik a támadás és a védelem, jó és rossz lépésein múlik a siker vagy bukás.Philidor


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 17)

A sakk az értelem próbaköve. Goethe


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 17)

_A_z élet olyan golyó, amely nem mindig arra gurul, amerre az ember gurítaná _(Emile Zola_)


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 17)

_A_z élet játékban nem az a fontos,
hogy jó lapunk legyen,
hanem az, hogy a rossz lapokkal is
jól játsszunk. _(H.T. Leslie_)


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 17)

A játék a kutatás legjobb módja.(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 17)

Ha második vagy, te vagy az első, aki veszít. Ayrton Senna


----------



## Napmadár (2013 Július 17)

Győzni sohasem könnyű, de megpróbálni azért érdemes. Kimi Raikkönen


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Július 17)

"Négyéves koromban azt mondtam anyámnak, hogyha felnövök, rockzenész akarok lenni. Azt mondta, a kettő együtt nem megy." /Steven Tyler/


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Július 17)

Isten hozott a féltékenység világában. Belépéskor kapsz egy kis hasogató fejfájást, szinte leküzdhetetlen vágyat, hogy valakit meggyilkolj és egy kisebbrendűségi komplexust. /J. R. Ward/


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Július 17)

Lehet, hogy az alkohol az ember legnagyobb ellensége, de a Biblia azt mondja, szeresd az ellenségeidet. /Frank Sinatra/


----------



## Viki830531 (2013 Július 17)

V


----------



## preisinger (2013 Július 18)

egy


----------



## preisinger (2013 Július 18)

kettő


----------



## preisinger (2013 Július 18)

három


----------



## preisinger (2013 Július 18)

négy


----------



## siso (2013 Július 18)

A nehézség, a szükségszerűség és az érték - három, tartalmilag összefüggő fogalom: csak az a nehéz, ami szükségszerű, csak az értékes, aminek súlya van. ( Milan Kundera: A lét elviselhetetlen könnyűsége)


----------



## Viki830531 (2013 Július 18)

X


----------



## VargKlau (2013 Július 18)

próba


----------



## preisinger (2013 Július 19)

jat


----------



## biga2829 (2013 Július 19)

Hát ez a topic nagyon jó köszi !


----------



## biga2829 (2013 Július 19)

Mórickának pénzre van szüksége és beszél egyik haverjával, aki azt mondja neki: "Ha hazamész mond azt, tudom a teljes igazságot!"
Jó, hazamegy Móricka. Mondja az anyjának:
- Tudom a teljes igazságot!
Az anyja ad neki 1 ezrest és mondja neki, hogy kussoljon.
Ugyanezt megteszi az apjával is: Ő is ad neki egy ezrest és mondja, hogy kussoljon.
Másnap mondja a postásnak:
- Tudom a teljes igazságot!
A postás mondja:
- Gyere keblemre fiam!


----------



## biga2829 (2013 Július 19)

Egy egész osztály megbukott az érettségin!!


----------



## biga2829 (2013 Július 19)

Mindenki egy zseni. De ha egy halat az alapján ítélsz meg, hogy milyenek a képességei a fára mászáshoz, abban a hitben élheti le az egész életét, hogy hülye.


----------



## biga2829 (2013 Július 19)

És még mindig félek


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Július 20)

A jó film soha nem túl hosszú, a rossz film soha nem elég rövid. (Roger Ebert)


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Július 20)

A legendák felülírják a történelmet. Az önzetlenség az erőszakot, a szárnyaló beszédek a néma tetteket. A történelem csupán a csatára emlékszik, a vért elfelejti. (Abraham Lincoln, a vámpírvadász)


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Július 20)

A félelem nem gonosz. Felhívja a figyelmed a gyengéidre, és amint megismered ezeket, nem csak erősebbé, de kedvesebb emberré is válhatsz. (Fairy Tail)


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Július 20)

"Miként egy jól eltöltött nap után boldog álom következik, úgy egy jól eltöltött élet után boldog halál vár."
/Leonardo de Vinci/


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Július 20)

"Álmaink gazdagabbá tesznek, mint a valóság, hiszen amit látunk az könnyen semmivé foszlik, de amit megálmodunk az örök."


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Július 20)

"Azon a napon válik az ember igazán felnőtté, amelyiken először nevet magán tiszta szívből." (Ethel Barrymore)


----------



## Nikki92 (2013 Július 20)

Biológiaórán a szórakozott tanár mondja a gyerekeknek:
- A mai óránk anyaga egy béka felboncolása lesz. Hoztam is egyet magammal.
Ezzel benyúl a köpenye zsebébe, elővesz egy zacskót, a zacskóból egy sonkásszendvics csúszik ki.
Mire a tanár tünődve:
- Pedig határozottan emlékszem, hogy megettem a tízóraimat!


----------



## biga2829 (2013 Július 21)

Nincs "jutalom", nincs
"büntetés" - csakis
következmény van.


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

számolok visszafelé :20


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

most: 19


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

mehet a 18?


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

huh a 17


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

a 16-os


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

próbálom a 15-öt


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

és igen a 14


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

a szerencsés 13


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

13 a szerencsés


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

jön a 12


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

a dupla 13 a ráadás,de ez a akkor is már a 10 nincs 11


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

a 9-es


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

8 a végtelen


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

7 a mesebeli


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

az unalmas6


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

már csak 5


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

jön a 4


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

ez a 2


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

az 1


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

és biztos ami biztos


----------



## bububaba73 (2013 Július 22)

és biztos ami biztos


----------



## Beus1021 (2013 Július 23)




----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

XX.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

XIX.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

XVIII.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

XVII.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

XVI.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

XV.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

XIV.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

XIII.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

XII.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

XI.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

X.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

IX.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

VIII.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

VII.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

VI.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

V.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

IV.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

III.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

II.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

I.


----------



## Leukoplast (2013 Július 23)

-


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 24)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,
Még zöldell a nyárfa az ablak előtt,


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 24)

De látod amottan a téli világot,
Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt...


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 24)

Én fekszem itt a kihűlt földön,
eleven kincse még a nyárnak,


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 24)

vétkek s rossz jelek rohamozva
édes húsomra idejárnak.


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 24)

Te vagy, mi van, te vagy az emlék,
te vagy ki küld és hívogat,


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 24)

futnék tetőled s visszamennék,
dajkáld el az én kínomat


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 24)

Én nem tudom, mi ez, de jó nagyon,
Fájása édes, hadd fájjon, hagyom.


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 24)

Ha balgaság, ha tévedés. legyen,
Ha szerelem, bocsásd ezt meg nekem


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 24)

Szeretlek, mint anyját a gyermek,
mint mélyüket a hallgatag vermek,


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

Sziasztok akkor lássunk neki a 20 hozászolás összegyűjtésének


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

Remélem hamar meglesz és aztán csak 48 órát kell várnom D


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

7.


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

8.


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

9.


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

10.


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

11.


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

12.


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

13.


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

14.


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

15.


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

16.


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

17.


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

18.


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

19.


----------



## Chydi (2013 Július 25)

20.


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 25)

10


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 25)

11


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 25)

12


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 25)

13


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 25)

14


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 25)

15


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 25)

16


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 25)

17


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 25)

18


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 25)

19


----------



## Kemiviki (2013 Július 25)

20


----------



## csilla3371 (2013 Július 25)

Érted vagyok én,és Te értem vagy.
Te értelmet és fényt adsz minden napnak:Szeretlek én.


----------



## gossipy (2013 Július 27)

Meleg van..


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

* Tanulságos mese :*

*A varázslatos fa*


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

Volt egyszer egy szegény ember, aki gondterhelten bandukolt az erdő szélén. Amikor elfáradt, leült pihenni, és a hátát egy fának támasztotta. Ekkor még nem tudta, milyen fát választott. Különös, mágikus fa volt ez. Olyan fa, ami minden kívánságát teljesíti annak, aki hozzá ér...


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

A vándor először arra gondolt, milyen jó lenne most egy pohár víz. Hirtelen azon vette észre magát, hogy egy pohár kristálytiszta víz van a kezében. Meglepetten nézte, vizsgálgatta, még meg is szagolta. Végül úgy döntött, hogy nem lehet veszélyes, és megitta.


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

Aztán megéhezett, és valami ennivalót kívánt. Az étel ugyanolyan hirtelen és bámulatos módon jelent meg előtte, mint a víz.


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

„Úgy látszik, teljesülnek a kívánságaim!” - gondolta meglepetten.


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

Most már hangosan mondta ki:
„Akkor hát szeretnék egy gyönyörű házat!”


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

Az előtte lévő völgyben megjelent a ház.


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

Arcán széles mosollyal szolgákat kívánt, akik a háznak gondját viseljék.


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

Amint ezek is megjelentek, úgy érezte, hihetetlen erővel áldotta meg az Úr.


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

Kívánt hát magának egy gyönyörű szép és rendkívül intelligens asszonyt, akivel szerencséjét megoszthatja.


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

Amikor ez is valóra vált, meglepődve szólt a nőhöz:


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

”Várj csak egy kicsit! Mi történik itt? Nekem nincs ilyen szerencsém! Ez velem nem történhet meg!”


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

Abban a pillanatban, hogy ezeket a szavakat kimondta, minden eltűnt.


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

„Tudtam” - mondta, és megrázta a fejét.


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

Azután felállt, és gondterhelten bandukolt tovább az erdő szélén.


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

A tanulság:


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

A sikertelenség legnagyobb oka a hitetlenség.


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

Az emberek 90%-a minden lehetőségben a problémát látja.


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

A maradék 10% minden problémában a lehetőséget keresi.


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

A kérdés:


----------



## Pillango99 (2013 Július 27)

Te melyik csoportba tartozol?


----------



## Bakner (2013 Július 27)

Tisztelet csak annak jár,aki méltó rá!


----------



## Becky28 (2013 Július 28)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

1


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

2


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

3


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

4


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

5


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

6


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

7


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

8


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

9


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

10


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

11


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

12


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

13


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

14


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

15


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

16


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

17


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

18


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

19


----------



## csipkemama (2013 Július 30)

20


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

1


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

2


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

3


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

4


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

5


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

6


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

7


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

8


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

9


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

10


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

11


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

12


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

13


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

14


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

15


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

16


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

17


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

18


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

19


----------



## Davorsuker67 (2013 Július 30)

20. Sziasztok !


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Könnyen szerzett pénz könnyen megy el!


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Alea iacta est!


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Nem mind arany, ami fénylik!


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Bolond lyukból bolond szél fúj!


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Ki mint vet, úgy arat!


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Ha adnak, vedd el, ha ütnek, szaladj el.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Nem akarásnak nyögés a vége.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Sok beszédnek sok az alja.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

A cérna is ott szakad, ahol a legvékonyabb.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Nem mindenki deák, ha tintás az ujja.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Előbb van a dínom-dánom, azután a szánom-bánom.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Kinek szűken elesége, annak van jó egészsége.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Tele erszénnyel könnyű úrnak lenni.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Könnyű jóllakott hassal a böjtöt dícsérni.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Ha a lánynak bekötik a fejét, föloldják a nyelvét.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

A nappalnak szeme, az éjnek füle van.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Csak a papot kell kínálni, másnak van esze.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Akinek a szekerén ülsz, annak a nótáját fújjad!


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

A jó szó nem kerül semmibe.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Szomjas embernek az üres korsó kevés vigasz.


----------



## natty.09 (2013 Július 30)

Csak az nem téved, aki sohasem cselekszik.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

"A fiatalság nem életkor, inkább lelkiállapot. Akaraterő, heves érzelmek, bátorság, kalandvágy.. Nem attól lesz öreg valaki, hogy megélt valahány évet. Öregedni annyit jelent, hogy lemondasz az álmaidról. Az évek ráncossá teszik a bőrt, de a lelket a lelkesedés hiánya öregíti. A legjobb, amit tehetsz, hogy a megélt éveid helyett inkább az élményeket számolod!"


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

Mikor valami rossz dolog történik Veled, három választásod van. Hagyhatod, hogy meghatározzon, és befolyásolja a hátralévő életed. Engedhetsz neki és hagyhatod, hogy elpusztítson; vagy szembenézhetsz vele és erőt meríthetsz belőle! Bármi is történt, bárhogy is legyen, mindig van választásod.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

3.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

4.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

5.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

6.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

7.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

8.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

9.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

10.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

11.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

12.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

13.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

14.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

15.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

16.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

17.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

18.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

19.


----------



## rainboweffy94 (2013 Július 30)

20.


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


1


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

2


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

3


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

5


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

6


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

7


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

8


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

9


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

10


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

11


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

12


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

13


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

14


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

15


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

16


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

17


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

18


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

19


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

20


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

20


----------



## jared34 (2013 Július 31)

21


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 31)

15


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 31)

16


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 31)

222


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 31)

333


----------



## hajnalikod (2013 Július 31)

444


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

6


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

19


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

És 20
Köszönöm!


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

6


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## ritique (2013 Augusztus 3)

Köszönöm!!!!


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

a


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

b


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

c


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

cs


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

d


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

dzs


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

e


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

é


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

f


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

g


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

gy


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

h


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

i


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

í


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

j


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

k


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

l


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

ly


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

m


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

n


----------



## Chili426 (2013 Augusztus 4)

ny


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## bigviko (2013 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## Tália30 (2013 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

A


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

B


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

C


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

D


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

E


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

F


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## Moncsi7101 (2013 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Rájár a rúd a rút rája arájára.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Kőkapui kapukő, kapukőben laputő, laputőből lapu nő, lapus lesz a kőkapui kapukő.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Lakatos lakatolt a lakatozott lakaton.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Csóré csiga csalán csúcsán cselleng,csalán csúcsát csipegetve fent leng,
de a csalán nem tűri,csóré csiga csupasz csápját megcsípi.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Roppant bottal koppantottam szöcském csacskán szökkent,
pap nadrágban kappant fogtam, macskám fecskét hökkent.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Öt görög görget görgőn, görbe úton, görgő gömbbé gömbölyödött öt görögdinnyét.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Kőkút körül út, körülfutja kopasz nyakú, kurta farkú tarka tyúk.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Új kút körül izeg-mozog, fireg-forog, tipeg-topog törpe, tarka török tyúk.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Ne tegyetek levesembe petrezselyem levelet mert nem szeretem.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Fekete bikapata kopog a patika pepita kockás kövén.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

E tettetett tettet te tetted, te tettetett tettes.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Gyere Gyuri Győrbe, győri gyufagyárba, gyufát gyújtogatni.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Strasszos sztreccs strucc cucc.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Kar a karé, láb a lábé, láb a karé, karalábé.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Ádám bátyám pávát látván, száját tátván, Pávává vált.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Csetneki csikós itat a Tiszán. Sárga csüngős csengő cseng a csetneki csikós csengős csikaja nyakán.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Ádám bátyám pávát látván, száját tátván, lábát rázván sóbálvánnyá vált.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Akkor jó a jó hajó, Ha jó hajó a jó hajó.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Az ipafai papnak fapipája van, ezért az ipafai fapipa papi fapipa.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Egy picike pocakos pocok, pocakon pöckölt egy másik picike pocakos pockot, és a pocakon pöckölt picike pocakos pocok, pocakon pöckölte az őt pocakon pöckölő, picike pocakos pockot.


----------



## Megadhato Reg (2013 Augusztus 6)

Vonaton egy őrült,
Melléje egy őr ült.
Örült az őrült,
Hogy mellette egy őr ült.


----------



## divisi (2013 Augusztus 7)

krampusz olyan mint a kampusz


----------



## divisi (2013 Augusztus 7)

[HIDE]nem talál most ide senki[/HIDE]


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 7)

a1


----------



## nefeledj (2013 Augusztus 8)

azonmód elkezdem


----------



## nefeledj (2013 Augusztus 8)

valahol a munkát de 20 másodpercenként enged


----------



## nefeledj (2013 Augusztus 8)

De nem sietünk sehová


----------



## nefeledj (2013 Augusztus 8)

Addig elmegyek logót keresni


----------



## nefeledj (2013 Augusztus 8)

megjöttem


----------



## nefeledj (2013 Augusztus 8)

dolgoztam a lábatlani cukorgyárban lábatlanul


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Az acél fiai


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Afro szamuráj


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Agyrém


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Ágyúgolyó futam


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Antarktisz


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Balekok


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

A bárányok harapnak


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Bármi áron


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Behálózva


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Caboblanco


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Csirkefogók


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

CyberCity


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Déja vu


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Doktor Zsivágó


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Egy úr az űrből


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Feledés


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

A forrás


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

A fűnyíróember


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Leszámolás Hongkongban


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Machete


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

A nagy balhé


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Ördög bújt beléd


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Piedone, a zsaru


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Spartacus


----------



## KószA74 (2013 Augusztus 9)

Tigrisek földjén


----------



## PZS77 (2013 Augusztus 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm!


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Köszönöm, így talán gyorsabban meglesz.


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Most, hogy bármit írhatnék nem jut eszembe semmi.


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Kedvenc könyvem: Ken Folett Katedrális


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Ken Folett: Az idők végezetéig


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

PZS77 írta:


> Köszönöm!


Köszönöm


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Bűn és bűnhődés


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Nyomorultak


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Elfújta a szél


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Gyökerek


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Egri csillagok


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Kőszívű ember fiai


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Aranyember


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Egy magyar nábob


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Zabhegyező


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Emile Zola


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Aranyecset


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

A nap szerelmese


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Munkácsi Mihály


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Ady Endre


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

József Attila


----------



## cojulika (2013 Augusztus 10)

Petőfi Sándor


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 10)

0


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## kochricsi (2013 Augusztus 11)

ű


----------



## kochricsi (2013 Augusztus 11)

sgfdklgn


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

a mai nap éppen megfelelő erre


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

ki tudja hogyan folytatódik a "kiszera méra bávatag"?


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

az egészben ez a legjobb


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

kanadai magyarok, ti nem is tudhatjátok...


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

közben megreggelizem


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

méghozzá főtt kukoricát


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

diktált a beteg, írta a doktor


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

fincsi volt


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

kicsit megfeledkeztem róla


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

Csak nem meghízott? De!


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

most meg fogom próbálni


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

megyek ebédelni


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

finom volt, de nem árulom el, hogy mi volt (hihi)


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

*Bánja tettét a Mohamed-karikatúrák ellenzője*


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

nem szeretem az ilyet


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

véletlenül rossz gombot nyomtam meg


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

mind a 2 kínai bolt bezárt


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

Balaton...


----------



## bolgar (2013 Augusztus 11)

most jön a vásárlás


----------



## battuta (2013 Augusztus 11)

Ha van pénzed


----------



## battuta (2013 Augusztus 11)

Ha nincs ne menj boltba


----------



## battuta (2013 Augusztus 11)

adok egy falatot


----------



## battuta (2013 Augusztus 11)

igaz csak dinnye van


----------



## battuta (2013 Augusztus 11)




----------



## battuta (2013 Augusztus 11)

Jé ez sikerült


----------



## battuta (2013 Augusztus 11)




----------



## battuta (2013 Augusztus 11)

fél siker


----------



## battuta (2013 Augusztus 11)

nincs itt aki megegye?


----------



## battuta (2013 Augusztus 11)




----------



## battuta (2013 Augusztus 11)

Hülye képek


----------



## battuta (2013 Augusztus 11)




----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

1


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

2


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

a jó a rossz és a csúf


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

csillagok háborúja


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

a klónok háborúja


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

6


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

7


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

8


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

9


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

10


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

11


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

12


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

13


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

14


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

15


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

16


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

17


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

18


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

19


----------



## kisbabszi2010 (2013 Augusztus 12)

20


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

Üdv


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

Valami szép verset kellene keresni...


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

*Shakespeare*
*Az vagy nekem*
_Az vagy nekem, mi testnek a kenyér
s tavaszi zápor fűszere a földnek;
lelkem miattad örök harcban él,
mint a fösvény, kit pénze gondja öl meg;
csupa fény és boldogság büszke elmém,
majd fél: az idő ellop, eltemet;
csak az enyém légy, néha azt szeretném,
majd, hogy a világ lássa kincsemet;
arcod varázsa csordultig betölt,
s egy pillantásodért is sorvadok;
nincs más, nem is akarok más gyönyört,
csak amit tőled kaptam s még kapok._

_Koldus-szegény királyi gazdagon,
részeg vagyok és mindig szomjazom._

(fordította: Szabó Lõrinc)


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

William Henry Davies:
Nincs idő !

Az életnek mi haszna mondd,
Ha egyre hajszol, űz a gond.
Nem állhatsz meg a lombok árnyán
Tűnődni, mint tehén s a bárány.
S nem, nem tudod figyelni, ó jaj,
Hogy mókáz mókus a dióval!
Néznéd, amint a Nap zizegve
Csillagokat hint a vizekre.
Rád villan a szépség szeme,
Táncot lejt, várnod kellene.
Látod kigyúlni mosolyát,
S nem várhatsz, menned kell tovább.
Hogy élhetsz így, szegény bolond,
Hogy egyre hajszol, űz a gond?


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

Még 17


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

16


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

Nem minden fajta szarka farka tarka, csak a tarka fajta szarka farka tarka


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

*Áprily Lajos: Tavaszodik*




Sáncban a hóvíz 
könnyű hajót visz, 
füstöl a fényben a barna tető.
Messze határba 
indul az árva, 
lenge madárka: billegető.

Titkon a Bükkben 
moccan a rügyben 
– mint csibe héjban – kandin a lomb,
s mintha a róna 
kedve dalolna, 
úgy muzsikál, muzsikál a kolomp.

Indulok. Értem. 
Jól tudom: értem, 
értem üzenget a zsenge határ: 
„Szíved, a bomlott, 
ócska kolompot 
hozd ide, hozd ide, hozd ide már!"


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

szép


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

erdő


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

szív


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

Várnai Zseni:
Csodák csodája


Tavasszal mindig arra gondolok,
hogy a fűszálak milyen boldogok:
újjászületnek, és a bogarak,
azok is mindig újra zsonganak,
a madárdal is mindig ugyanaz,
újjáteremti őket a tavasz.
A tél nekik csak álom, semmi más,
minden tavasz csodás megújhodás,
a fajta él, s örökre megmarad,
a föld őrzi az életmagvakat,
s a nap kikelti, minden újra él:
fű, fa, virág, bogár és falevél.

Ha bölcsebb lennék, mint milyen vagyok,
innám a fényt, ameddig rámragyog,
a nap felé fordítnám arcomat,
s feledném minden búmat, harcomat,
élném időmet, amíg élhetem,
hiszen csupán egy perc az életem.
Az, ami volt, már elmúlt, már nem él,
hol volt, hol nem volt, elvitte a szél,
s a holnapom? Azt meg kell érni még,
csillag mécsem ki tudja meddig ég?!
de most, de most e tündöklő sugár
még rámragyog, s ölel az illatár!

Bár volna rá szavam vagy hangjegyem,
hogy éreztessem, ahogy érezem
ez illatot, e fényt, e nagy zenét,
e tavaszi varázslat ihletét,
mely mindig új és mindig ugyanaz:
csodák csodája: létezés… tavasz!

forrás: margitanyakepeslapjai.bloglap.hu


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

8


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

7


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

6


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

5


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

4


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

már csak 3...


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

2 és köszönöm előre is!


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

1


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

És még egy,


----------



## Anna12345 (2013 Augusztus 12)

Hogy biztos legyen


----------



## Lenkó Csaba (2013 Augusztus 13)

És ez már biztos?


----------



## Lenkó Csaba (2013 Augusztus 13)

Jaj! egy réges-régi vicc jut eszembe...(nem túl szép, de mindegy most már)


----------



## Lenkó Csaba (2013 Augusztus 13)

Mi az?
egy halott rendőr úszik a Dunán lefelé


----------



## Lenkó Csaba (2013 Augusztus 13)

Holt biztos.


----------



## Lenkó Csaba (2013 Augusztus 13)

Mi az?
két halott rendőr úszik a Dunán lefelé


----------



## Lenkó Csaba (2013 Augusztus 13)

Holtverseny.


----------



## Lenkó Csaba (2013 Augusztus 13)

Mi az? 
sok halott rendőr úszik a Dunán lefelé


----------



## Lenkó Csaba (2013 Augusztus 13)

Ellenforradalom


----------



## ddite (2013 Augusztus 13)

Ha ha ha .....


----------



## ddite (2013 Augusztus 13)

noezzel10


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a2


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a3


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a4


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a5


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a6


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a7


----------



## Lenkó Csaba (2013 Augusztus 13)

a8V


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a8


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a9


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a10


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a11


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a12


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a13


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a14


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a15


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a16


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a17


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a18


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a19


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a20


----------



## marcopolo999 (2013 Augusztus 13)

a21


----------



## jajjne (2013 Augusztus 13)

Enyém a munka oroszlán része! Ordítok!


----------



## Bakner (2013 Augusztus 13)

1


----------



## Bakner (2013 Augusztus 13)

2


----------



## jajjne (2013 Augusztus 14)

A nőket szeretni kell!  NEM megérteni!


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 14)

Tüzidomár


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 14)

Földidomár


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 14)

Vízidomár


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 14)

Szélidomár


----------



## jajjne (2013 Augusztus 14)

Szívidomár


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 14)

Egy ismerösöm bebizonyította létezik pálinkaidomár


----------



## jajjne (2013 Augusztus 14)

Ó  ezt így még nem hallottam, de nem vitatkozom vele!


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

az éjszaka háza


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

vámpírnaplók


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

Twilight


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

New Moon


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

e-book


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

reading.... )


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

Books..


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

agatha christie


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

Tíz kicsi néger


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

Gyilkosság az Orient expresszen


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

dan brown


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

Angyalok és démonok


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

Az elveszett jelkép..


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 14)

A Da-Vinci kód


----------



## dMagdi (2013 Augusztus 14)

Süsü a sárkány


----------



## dMagdi (2013 Augusztus 14)

Csúf csiga csavarog a csövön...


----------



## Szkrat (2013 Augusztus 14)

xD


----------



## Szkrat (2013 Augusztus 14)

A Cinege Cipője


----------



## Szkrat (2013 Augusztus 14)

Mit írjak?


----------



## Szkrat (2013 Augusztus 14)

16.


----------



## Szkrat (2013 Augusztus 14)

17.


----------



## Szkrat (2013 Augusztus 14)

18.


----------



## Szkrat (2013 Augusztus 14)

Hurrá  20.


----------



## dMagdi (2013 Augusztus 14)

eper, dinnye, meggy, szilva, körte, szőlő, alma...


----------



## dMagdi (2013 Augusztus 14)

répa, paprika, uborka, krumpli, hagyma...


----------



## dMagdi (2013 Augusztus 14)

tibia, scapula, humerus, femur, sceletum...


----------



## dMagdi (2013 Augusztus 14)

rózsa, liliom, kála, ibolya, margaréta...


----------



## dMagdi (2013 Augusztus 14)

kutya, ló, szamár, sas, zebra, teve...


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

Peter James


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

ekete


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

pekete


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

cukota


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

pé


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

ábel


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

bábel


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

dominé


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

csiszli pá


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

csiszli pé


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

elfelejtettem a többit


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

kiskacsa


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

fürdik


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

fekete


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)

tóban


----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)




----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)




----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)




----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)




----------



## Hinelné Oláh Márta (2013 Augusztus 15)




----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

Talpra magyar hí a haza


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

szókirakós


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

keep calm and carry on


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

keep calm and go to London


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

keep calm and drink caffé


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

paris i luw u


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

harry potter és a főnik rendje


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

Felesleges a csodaszép fiúkkal foglalkozni. Maradjanak meg barátnak, de többre nem érdemesek. Minek? Most őszintén. Szükséged van neked arra, hogy egész életedben attól rettegj, hogy mikor csapja le a kezedről valamelyik szőke kis barátnője? Nem. Így hát érdemes nyitott szemmel járni, és nem a külsőségeket előtérbe helyezni.


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

Annak, hogy túltegyem magam rajtad, nem az a módja, hogy összejövök valakivel, vagy ha úgy teszek, mintha nem is lettél volna. Mi ketten szerettük egymást, és aztán összetörted a szívem. Mindent megtettem, hogy ne kelljen szembenéznem ezzel a ténnyel. Egy nap meg fogok csókolni valakit. És ha megteszem, az magamért lesz.


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

Mivel nő vagyok, átlagon felüli teljesítményt kell nyújtanom ahhoz, hogy érvényesüljek. Ha nem járok sikerrel, nem azt fogják mondani, hogy én nem vagyok képes erre, hanem azt, hogy a nők nem képesek erre


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

Őriznünk kell törékenységünket, mert közelebb visz minket egymáshoz, míg az erő eltávolít.


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

Azt hiszed, ismered a halált, pedig nem. Addig nem, amíg nem láttad, igazán nem láttad, és a halál bekúszik a bőröd alá, és benned él. Azt is hiszed, hogy ismered az életet. A dolgok szélén állsz, és figyeled, ahogy elmennek, de nem éled meg. Nem igazából. Csak egy turista vagy, egy szellem. És aztán meglátod. Tényleg meglátod. És az élet bekúszik a bőröd alá, benned él, és nincs kiút. Semmi sincs, amit tenni lehet, és tudod mit? Ez jó. Ez egy jó dolog.


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

A művészek képesek átadni az érzelmeiket, elérik, hogy a közönség ugyanazt érezze, amit ők. Mindennek ez az alapja, nem? Csak át kell ültetni a tanult dolgokat a szív nyelvére.


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

Szeretett, míg csak
tanultam tőle. Utóbb
irigyelt s gyűlölt.


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

Börtönnek tudni a világot, s halálraítélt gonosztevőnek benne az embert - ez fanatikus gondolat; a kéjek kertjének hinni, ahol csupa gyönyör vár ránk -, ez egy szibarita révedezése. Azt gondolni, hogy a föld, az ember, az állat olyan, amilyennek a Gondviselés rendje szerint lennie kell - azt hiszem, egyedül ez méltó a bölcs emberhez.


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

Földre szálló angyalod,
ki új csodákkal tér hozzád,
láthatod, én nem vagyok.
De lángot én is gyújthatok,
hogy bánatodnak égboltján
felragyogjon csillagod.


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

Az erősebb fölfalja a gyengébbet, mint a halak. Az ügyes gladiátor átszúrja az ügyetlent, a jó költő elnémítja a rosszat. Nincs kegyelem. És mindig így lesz, talán évezredek múlva is. Hogy haladunk-e, mint egyes bölcselők állítják, azt nem hiszem. Az ősember négykézláb mászott, én kocsin repülök, nagy gyorsasággal, mert már ismerem a tengelyt és a kereket. De ez nem haladás. Mind a ketten egyet teszünk: megyünk. Az lenne a haladás, hogyha legyőzhetnénk önmagunkat, itt belül, belátás által, hogyha két édestestvér, ki az örökségen osztozkodik, nem gyűlölné meg egymást halálosan azért, amiért az egyik száz sestertiusszal többet kap a másiknál. Erre nem tartom az embert képesnek soha.


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

Minden darabokra hullásnál ott a remény, hogy innentől minden megjavul, működni fog, mert van hozzá erőd. Valójában akkor van a legtöbb erőd, amikor darabokban vagy, hiszen onnan nincs vesztenivalód. Akkor még tökéletesen érzed, hogy milyen padlón lenni, így már nem is olyan félelmetes - úgyhogy lehetsz bátor. A padló azzá is tesz.


----------



## holagurrl (2013 Augusztus 15)

Az járt a fejemben, mit éreznék, ha nem jönnél vissza többé. Éreztem, hiányozna valami az életemből. Talán idővel képes lennék pótolni, de sohasem tudnám maradéktanul helyettesíteni. Megpróbáltam rájönni, mi lehet ez, és mindig ugyanarra jutottam. Bárhonnan közelítettem is meg a dolgot, egyre csak ugyanazt a választ kaptam. (...) Te... csakis te.


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

Amióta ismerem az "izé" szót,azóta mindent eltudok magyarázni.


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

Védd a fákat,egyél hódot!


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

Nem szenvedek elmebajvan...minden percét élvezem!


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

A fiatalok 50%-a optimistán tekint a jövőre. A másik felének nincs pénze drogokra.


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

A sikerhez vezető út - karbantartás miatt - zárva.


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

" Ahol eltörtél, ott leszel erős, ahol vesztettél, ott leszel legyőzhetetlen és ahol el akarnak felejteni, ott leszel felejthetetlen!.."


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

Mi a nagy élet? Egy ifjúkori gondolat, melyet érett korban megvalósítunk."


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

Ha mindent az utolsó percre hagysz,csak egy perc az egész!


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)

1


----------



## xRita (2013 Augusztus 15)




----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 16)

SZJG


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 16)

Skrillex


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## kadilili (2013 Augusztus 16)

20


----------



## Napermial (2013 Augusztus 17)

Remek egy kezdeményezés!


----------



## Napermial (2013 Augusztus 17)

Második


----------



## Napermial (2013 Augusztus 17)

Harmadik


----------



## Napermial (2013 Augusztus 17)

4,


----------



## Napermial (2013 Augusztus 17)

Ötödik


----------



## Napermial (2013 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Napermial (2013 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Napermial (2013 Augusztus 17)

Szám


----------



## Napermial (2013 Augusztus 17)

^*+Meg egy


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 17)

Na


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 17)

akkor


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 17)

szerezzük


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 17)

meg


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 17)

a


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 17)

maradék


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 17)

kilenc


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 17)

hozzászólást!


----------



## Szisssz86 (2013 Augusztus 17)




----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

1


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

Mint a Montblanc csúcsán a jég,


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

jaromir írta:


> Mint a Montblanc csúcsán a jég,


Minek nem árt se nap, se szél,


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

jaromir írta:


> Minek nem árt se nap, se szél,


Csöndes szívem, többé nem ég;


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

jaromir írta:


> Csöndes szívem, többé nem ég;


Nem bántja újabb szenvedély.


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

jaromir írta:


> Nem bántja újabb szenvedély.


Körültem csillagmiriád


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

jaromir írta:


> Körültem csillagmiriád


Versenyt kacérkodik, ragyog,


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

jaromir írta:


> Versenyt kacérkodik, ragyog,





jaromir írta:


> Versenyt kacérkodik, ragyog,


Fejemre szórja sugarát;


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

jaromir írta:


> Fejemre szórja sugarát;





jaromir írta:


> Fejemre szórja sugarát;


Azért még föl nem olvadok.


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

De néha csöndes éjszakán


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

Elálmodozva, egyedül


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

Múlt ifjúság tündér taván


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

Hattyúi képed fölmerül.


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

És ekkor még szívem kigyúl,


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

Mint hosszú téli éjjelen


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

Mint hosszú téli éjjelen


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

Montblanc örök hava, ha túl


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

A fölkelõ nap megjelen...


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

jaromir írta:


> A fölkelõ nap megjelen...


2


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

jaromir írta:


> 2


3


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

4


----------



## jaromir (2013 Augusztus 19)

5


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

20


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

19


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

18


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

17


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

16


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

15


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

9


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

8


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

6


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

5


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

4


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

2


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

1


----------



## lelkesedes (2013 Augusztus 19)

0


----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)




----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)

sziasztok!


----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)




----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)

7575


----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)




----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)




----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)




----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)

6


----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)

2x2=x


----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)

8


----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)

9


----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)




----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)

Ne hallgass arra, hogy milyennek kellene lenned. Mindig a belső hangra figyelj!


----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)

arra,hogy te milyen szeretnél lenni.


----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)




----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)

77


----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)




----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)




----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)

27


----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)

szeptember 02.


----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)

15


----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)

SULI


----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)




----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)




----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)

18


----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)

19


----------



## rizibizi70 (2013 Augusztus 19)




----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)

007


----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 19)

hahó, itt vagyok


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Kell, legyen az íróban annyi bátorság, hogy olyan véleményt nyilvánítson, ami senkiével se ellenkezik.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Az az író, aki a pikantériát cél gyanánt műveli, úgy tesz a tollával, mintha a katona trágyát forgatna a kardjával.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

A szellemesség nem eredeti gondolatokból áll, hanem eredeti gondolatfordulatokból.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Minden irodalmi irány jogosult, ha művészi nívón áll - kivéve az unalmast.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Könnyebb egy csatát megnyerni, mint leírni.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Az ember sohase léphet ki önmagából, ezért nincs tárgyilagos művészet és tárgyilagos kritika. Be vagyunk zárva személyünkbe, mint életfogytig való börtönbe, s ez egyike legnagyobb nyomorúságunknak.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

A legtöbb írónak teleszkópszeme van, s míg a ködfoltokba kukucskál témáért, nem veszi észre, ami csak karnyújtásnyira van előtte. Ez is igazi tragikum, az író tragikuma.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Nemcsak a szerelem teszi álnokká az embert, hanem a regényírás is. Bizonyos, hogy egyik se tartozik az erkölcsjavító foglalkozások közé.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Az ihlet lovára nehéz felkapaszkodni az embernek, de ha egyszer nyeregben van, akkor nincs leszállhatnékja addig, míg le nem szédül.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Egy szál gyufánál nincs szükség a szabatos leírásra, mert egyik gyufa olyan, mint a másik. De ha egy regényt gyufaszálakkal játszana végig az ember, akkor még azokat is le kellene írni vázlatosan, hogy az olvasó fantáziájának legyen mire rakni a húst.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

A költők akkor is veszélyes vetélytársak, ha száz évvel ezelőtt meghaltak.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Az írók pályája rendesen előbb kezdődik, mint amikor már ők is tudnak róla.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Akiknek kihullott az írói tejfoguk, azoknak már csak az áll jól, ha szerénynek tettetik magukat.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Szókat kell csinálnunk. Újságok által ugyan igen megbántják a fület, de a fül hozzászokik az új szókhoz, s nyertünk általa.
Kazinczy Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

A beszéddel, de még inkább az írással az ember túl tudta emelni magát a halálon. A szájhagyományokban és a könyvekben fennmarad az egyén lényegi része, mert különféle időkben és helyeken tud hatni mások gondolkodására és tetteire; egy papírra rótt fekete jelsor könnyekre indíthat valakit, amikor már rég porrá omlott a csontja is annak, aki leírta.
Julian Sorell Huxley


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Egyszer kimentettem egy kolibrit egy macska szájából. A tenyeremben tartottam az apró madarat, egyik kezemmel befedve a másikat. Nem éreztem a madár súlyát, és nem is tudtam volna, hogy ott van, ha nem éreztem volna a szívdobogását. Így van ez egy jó történettel vagy verssel is. A szívverést kell érezni, nem az olvasmány súlyát.
Ray Douglas Bradbury


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Nem hiszem, hogy az íróknak minden témában véleményt kell nyilvánítaniuk. Az író ember, aki történeteket beszél el. Természetesen van véleményem az abortuszról, vagy a nukleáris fegyverkezésről. De miért nyilatkozzam erről többet, mint bárki más? Margaret Mitchell az ideálom. Nézzék meg az életrajzát. Atlantában született, és ugyanott halt meg. Ez minden. De az Elfújta a szélben sűrűn teleírt oldalak követik egymást. Ezt akarom én is. Pokol az írónak, ha mindenki ismeri, ám senki sem olvassa.
Michael Tournier


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Költeni annyi, mint ítélőszéket tartani önmagunk fölött.
Henrik Ibsen


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Amikor belemerülünk egy könyvbe vagy egy filmbe, lélegzetelállító tájakat látunk, fontos emberekkel bratyizunk, elragadó férfiakkal és nőkkel esünk szerelembe, megvédjük szeretteinket, elérhetetlen célokat valósítunk meg, és legyőzzük a gonosz ellenséget. Nem rossz üzlet hét dollár ötvenért!
Steven Pinker


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Ha valaki író akar lenni, mindenekelőtt két dolgot kell tennie; olvasson sokat, és írjon sokat.
Stephen King


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

A jó könyveket el kellene tiltani, hogy olvassák is őket.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Norbikacska77 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Inkább a verseid írnád gondolatban, mint a gondolataid versben.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

> A művészet díszíti fel börtönünk falát és tart meg minket némának és közömbösnek.


 Jim Morrison


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Amikor még nem ismertem az életet, írtam. Most, hogy föltárult előttem az élet értelme, nem kell már írnom. Az életet nem lehet megírni, csak megélni." Oscar Wilde


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Olyan az életünk, hogy folyton belelóg másokéba. Elszabadulnak rólunk szavak, lélek-alkatrészek, tökéletlen kis pontatlanságok, és ki tudja, hol állnak meg, kit találnak meg, kit találnak el." Darvasi László


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Megtanultam, hogy üres ember, aki mellett nem fér el a múltja." Grecsó Krisztián


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Persze, ha jól meggondolom, épp azért is lemondhat az ember egy szerelemről, mert nagyon szép volt, és érintetlenül akarja az emlékét megőrizni, mielőtt a szépség unalomba vagy valami még rosszabba torkollna." Alberto Moravia


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Noha tudjuk; egyik szélsőségből a másikba lengünk át, mint az inga, és végső soron minden életből megmaradt a köztese, a nulla, azért a szélsőségeken átesettek többet tudnak a semmiről, mint azok, akik végig a semmiben éltek." Spiró György


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Aki olvas, azt általában békén hagyják. Attól nem kérdik meg, hogy honnan hová utazik, hogy van-e család, ilyesmi. Akinek könyv van a kezében, az valójában nincs is jelen. Nem kell kínálgatni aprósüteménnyel vagy innivalóval, mert a könyv láthatatlanná tesz." Bartis Attila


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Valaki nagy történeteket talál ki magának, igen, és évekig élhet úgy, hogy hisz bennük, nem számít, milyen őrültek, milyen valószínűtlenek, hordozza őket, és kész. Még boldogítóak is. Boldogítóak, és akár soha nem kell szakítani velük. Mégis, eljön egy nap, amikor minden ok nélkül valami megpattan a nagy képzelgő szívében, és ott áll, értetlenül, föl nem foghatja, miért nincs már vele az a mesebeli história, hogyan került rajta kívülre, mintha valaki másnak az őrülete volna, tudván tudva, hogy az a másvalaki ő maga. Ennyi. Olykor elég hozzá valami semmiség. Egy kérdés." Alessandro Baricco


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Egy művészben eleve kell legyen valami önveszélyes... alternatívák nincsenek. Alig van esély bármiféle tapasztalat túlélésére. Akármelyik pillanat az utolsó lehet. A művész érzékeny a formára; a sorsra. Megkezdi a kiképzést. A feladata addig az volt, hogy továbbsegítse vagy újrakezdje a világot. Most már komolyabb dolga van. Meg kell állítania és be kell fejeznie. Övé az utolsó pillanat. Eközben - éppen mert ő dolgozik, és nem rajta dolgoznak - pontosan ezt a pillanatot mulasztja el. Ezért történik minden performance az utolsó pillanat után, egy kísértetvilágban, a purgatóriumban. Minden performance olyan Kasszandra-jóslat, melyet a jós maga nem képes felfogni." Csáth Géza


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"A vonzerő az, amivel úgy kapunk pozitív választ, hogy nem is kérdeztünk semmit." Albert Camus


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Talán meglepő, úgy érzem, közöttünk van egy halovány rokonság. Ön az egyik igen drága ital a bárszekrényben vagy az asztalon. A vendégek, a háziak szórakoztatását szolgálja. Akár én. Én vagyok az egyik vendég az ágyban, az egyik partner a hajnali teniszpartinál, az esti táncnál. Díszkíséret. Magam is dekoráció. Fontos, sokrétű föladattal szereplője ennek a torz komédiának." Fejes Endre


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Az írás felséges dolog, az ember többé nem önmaga, mégis egy saját maga alkotta univerzumban mozog. Ma például egy őszi délutánon férfiként és nőként, szeretőként és szeretettként lovagoltam egy erdőn keresztül, sárga levelek alatt; és én voltam a lovakban, a levelekben, a szélben, a szereplőim szavaiban, még a vörös napban is, ami szerelemtől ittas szemeiket lehunyni kényszerítette." Gustave Flaubert


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Lehet, hogy az egész irántad érzett szerelmem nem egyéb rögeszménél... de mert hiszek ebben a rögeszmében, igaz a szerelem. Te vagy az élet szimbóluma, azzá váltál, és amíg te nem vagy az enyém, addig semmi sem az enyém az életből." Galgóczi Erzsébet


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Senki nem tudhatja, mi rejlik benne, amíg meg nem próbálja kideríteni." Ernest Hemingway


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Álmomban - úgy szeretlek -
multamba is már beeresztlek.
Gyermekkoromban
jársz fel-alá velem, - ha est közelget,
nevetve rántsz kézen anyámnak
hivó szavára, tán anyám vagy -
Ismerlek; mosolyodban
forgok melegen, végül megnyugodtan." Illyés Gyula


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Az emberek még valahogy belenyugszanak, ha farkas harapja meg őket, de ami határozottan kihozza a sodrukból, az a bárány harapása." James Joyce


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Voltaképpen mindannyian hordozunk egy várost a fejünkben, amit mindabból teszünk össze, amilyen városokat, tájakat, helyeket az életünk során megtapasztaltunk. Minden emlékünkhöz térbeli emlékképek kapcsolódnak. Ezeket őrizzük egy életen át. Egészen kicsi gyermekkorunktól kezdve. Már a legkisebbeknek is megvan a maguk zárt, gömbszerű világa, amelynek tér- és idődimenzióját saját maguk alakítják. Ahhoz, hogy jól érezzük magunkat a bőrünkben, érdemes gyermeki szemmel éreznünk, látnunk és figyelnünk a világot." Konrád György


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Hűtlenségedről mit se tudva
a lelkemet adtam neked,
s te ismerted már, mi a titka...
Csak én, én nem ismertelek." Mihail Jurjevics Lermontov


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"A szerelem a természet legcsodálatosabb jelensége. A délibábot, a szivárványt fizikai törvényekkel megmagyarázhatjuk: a szerelmet soha." Móricz Zsigmond


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Minél jobban szeretünk egy emléket, annál erősebbé és különösebbé válik." Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Legfélelmetesebb ellenségünk (...) a saját idegrendszerünk. A bennünk lévő feszültség bármelyik pillanatban kész átalakulni valamilyen látható tünetté." George Orwell


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Ezen a világon már minden mérhető, csak érzelmeink hőfokát nem jelzi műszer. Még a találkozások sűrűsége vagy ritkasága sem mutatója a szeretetnek, barátságnak, összetartozásnak." Örkény István


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Az idő az embereket átalakítja, de a róluk őrzött képünket nem." Marcel Proust


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Ring a gyümölcs, lehull, ha megérik; 
elnyugtat majd a mély, emlékkel teli föld. 
De haragod füstje még szálljon az égig, 
s az égre írj, ha minden összetört!" Radnóti Miklós


----------



## pillangólélek (2013 Augusztus 20)

"Aki összeomlik, rendszerint nem érzi, mikor ér a szakadék fenekére. Csak zuhan, zuhan lefelé. Ezt az egész összeomlást azoknak találták ki, akik az életben valami olyan után kutattak, amit a saját környezetük nem tudott nyújtani nekik. Vagy csak azt hitték, hogy nem tud nyújtani. És abbahagyták a kutatást. Abbahagyták, mielőtt még igazán elkezdték volna." J.D. Salinger


----------



## .Highlander. (2013 Augusztus 22)

"A belső külsővé válik; a belső folyamatosan megteremti önmagát a külsőben." Osho


----------



## .Highlander. (2013 Augusztus 22)

"Egy kedves pszichológus ismerősömtől őrzök egy fontos mondatot. Ha valaki már huszonötödször mondta el neki, hogy mennyire szerencsétlen, és mennyire beleragadt egy helyzetbe, amiből nem tud kikeveredni, akkor is végighallgatta, majd azt kérdezte tőle: "Mondd csak, és ez jó neked?" Ez egy nagyon egyszerű és fontos kérdés, mert általa ráláthatsz, hogy ezt a kört már tucatszor lefutottad, ezért érdemes lenne valamit kezdeni magaddal - nem a másikkal, nem a világgal! -, különben egy életen át toporoghatsz egy helyben." Pál Ferenc


----------



## .Highlander. (2013 Augusztus 22)

"Amikor elvakult embert akarunk felvilágosítani, ugyanarra a reakcióra kell számítanunk, mint amikor a pupillába világítunk - beszűkül." Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## .Highlander. (2013 Augusztus 22)

"Saját létezésünk ténye is majdnem túl meglepő ahhoz, hogy elviselhető legyen." Richard Dawkins


----------



## .Highlander. (2013 Augusztus 22)

"A házasságban meg lehet osztani azokat a gondokat, amelyek házasság nélkül nem is lennének." (Graffiti)


----------



## .Highlander. (2013 Augusztus 22)

"A természet nem barátságos, de nem is rosszindulatú. Nem akar szenvedést okozni, de nem is tesz ellene semmit." Richard Dawkins


----------



## .Highlander. (2013 Augusztus 22)

"Az emberiség olyan, mint a krumpli: a java a föld alatt van." (Graffiti)


----------



## .Highlander. (2013 Augusztus 22)

"A buta ember csak azt látja, amit ő gondol." (Graffiti)


----------



## .Highlander. (2013 Augusztus 22)

"Nincs tökéletes ember. Például belőlem is hiányzik a hiba." (Graffiti)


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

The wonders of this world go on


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

The hanging gardens of Babylon


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

Captain Cook and Cain and Abel


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

Jimi Hendrix to the Tower of Babel


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

It's a miracle


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

The boy had a way with word, he sang


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

He moved with grace, he entertained


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

So naturally, no gesture out of place


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

His road in life was clearly drawn, he didn't hesitate


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

He played, they saw, he conquered as the master of his fate


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

The girl had an iron soul, no one could recognize


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

Material ambition that her gentleness disguised


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

She gave herself to him, certain of his fame


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

Wanted him for luxury, for limelight and his name


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

And then he sang to her


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

I love you for your silence


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

I love you for your peace


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

The still and calm releases


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

That sweep into my soul


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

That slowly takes control


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

I love you for your passion


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

I love you for your fire


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

The violent desire


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

That burns me in its flame


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

A love I dare not name


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

His rise was irresistible, he grew into the part


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

His explanation simply that he suffered for his art


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

No base considerations of some glittering reward


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

The prize was knowing that his work was noticed and adored


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

Yes, he told the truth


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

Accepting every honor with a masterly display


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

Of well rehearsed reluctance to be singled out this way


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

He started to believe that he was all they said and more


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

While she forgot, she forgot the reasons


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

She had wanted him before


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

And when at last they fell apart


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

She wished that she could be the hardened heart


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

Of yesterday, as cynical as he


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

By changing for the better


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

She had changed things for the worse


----------



## WileECoyote (2013 Augusztus 23)

The words that made them happy once now echoed, echoed as a curse


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## csudajó (2013 Augusztus 23)

20


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

Helló


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

Üdv mindenkinek Dublinból


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

Szép estét


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

Ez most hányadik...?


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

7-es


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

Esik az eső...


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

Persze ez nem meglepő Írországban))


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

Ez vicces


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

10


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

közeledek a húszhoz


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

még nyolc kell


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

Helló


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

Szép versek


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

Tizenhét


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

még három kell)


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

Ki kellene teregetni)


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

Megtörtént))


----------



## Khan Royz (2013 Augusztus 24)

Megvan a húsz)))


----------



## Sunflower72 (2013 Augusztus 24)

Miért


----------



## Sunflower72 (2013 Augusztus 24)

kell


----------



## Sunflower72 (2013 Augusztus 24)

20


----------



## Sunflower72 (2013 Augusztus 24)

hozzászólás?


----------



## Sunflower72 (2013 Augusztus 24)

Akkor


----------



## Sunflower72 (2013 Augusztus 24)

1


----------



## Sunflower72 (2013 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## Sunflower72 (2013 Augusztus 24)

3


----------



## Sunflower72 (2013 Augusztus 24)

4


----------



## Sunflower72 (2013 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## Sunflower72 (2013 Augusztus 24)

6


----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 24)

0013


----------



## bnodi (2013 Augusztus 24)

100-1


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

1


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

3


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

4


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

6


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

7


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

9


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

10


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

11


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

12


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

13


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

14


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

15


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

16


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

18


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

19


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

20


----------



## jeges1984 (2013 Augusztus 25)

21


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

1


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

egyem


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

kettem


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

6


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

7


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

9


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

10


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

11


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

12


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

13


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

14


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

15


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

16


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

18


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

19


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

20


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

21


----------



## kullerr (2013 Augusztus 25)

22


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

rémlik


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

mintha


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

látnám


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

termetes


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

Jennifer


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

növését


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

posztítő


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

csatában


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

11


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

33


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

15


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

Üdv.


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

Hello


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

Hello


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

tuti


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

Szép napot


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

456


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

128


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

bocsi


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

holnap


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

jövök


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

levél


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

virág


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

fa


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

mami


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

pufi


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

oggy jó kutya


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

szióka


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

munkanap


----------



## butuskazs (2013 Augusztus 25)

szülinap


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

45


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

Hy


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

OK


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

No


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

most


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

452


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

86


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

325


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

969


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

87


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

KO


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

hello


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

jj


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

llll


----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Edi67 (2013 Augusztus 25)

ggggggg


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

Ahogy kint, úgy bent.


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

Lehetséges, hogy megtaláltam az igazit?


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

Remélem hamar végzek ma a mh-en.


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

Odaát is esik?


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

abcdefghijklmnop


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

Egy csepp, két csepp...


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

Szürke felhő csendben fogy..........


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

megint csörög.


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

most meg beszélnek.


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)




----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

és csörög..


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

és csak mondja....


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

okos.


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)




----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)




----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

atlantisz


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

felhőatlasz


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

piros pöttyös


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

ősz a sárga, rozsdabarna leveleivel...távolról jövő napsugaraival.


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

...


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

mondja mondja


----------



## R.Rita (2013 Augusztus 26)

lehet?


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Ha feldobom zöld, ha leesik piros. Mi az?


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

NewYork ada a világ ételét, a hamburgert.


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

pont,pont,vesszőcske,készen van a fejecske


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

nagy a hasa, törökbasa


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

amikor az utcára lépett a kedves, madarak ültek a verebekhez


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

jer ide, jer ha mondom, rontombontom


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Ki az ókori görög mitológiában a büntetés és a bosszú istennője?


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Erünnisz


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Ki volt Petőfi Sándor sógora?


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Gyulai Pál


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Ki építette a János hegyi kilátót?


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Schulek Frigyes


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Hány holdja van a Jupiternek?


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Hát 16 holdja van neki.


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Ki nyerte az első magyarországi Forma-1 futamot?


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Nelson Piquet


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Mi volt Paul Gauguin eredeti foglalkozása?


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Banktisztviselő.


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

És mégis ki volt Ő?


----------



## Rolmi (2013 Augusztus 26)

Hát ezt már magatoknak kell kitalálni


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

l


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## lovaslora (2013 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

1


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

2


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

3


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

4


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

5


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

6


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

7


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

8


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

9


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

10


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

11


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

12


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

13


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

14


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

15


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

16


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

17


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

18


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

19


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

20


----------



## Picsek_ (2013 Szeptember 1)

21


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 2)

Itt van az ősz megkezdődött az iskola. Elnézve a gyerekeket nem mindenki örült.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 2)

Úgy vélem, ezen az oldalon találhatok ismerősöket és barátokat.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 2)

Mindig tud adni az, akinek a szíve szeretettel van tele.
A szeretethez nem kell erszény.
/Szent Ágoston


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Hálás vagyok, hogy új napra ébredtem!


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

1


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

2


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

3


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

4


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

5


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

6


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

7


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

8


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

9


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

10


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

11


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

12


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

13


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

14


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

15


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

16


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

17


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

18


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

19


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

20


----------



## Kacsilany (2013 Szeptember 3)

21


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Minden alkalommal, amikor önzetlenül adunk, számunkra is tágasabbá válik a világ.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Kogito ergo sum


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Bízd magad a barátokra!


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

A köszönöm különösen jó szó arra, hogy szeretlek.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Szemesnek áll a világ.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Mielőtt megértjük minden dolog egységét, csupán álomvilágban élünk.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Nincs jobb üzlet, mint a szeretetért feladni az önelégültséget.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Túlélőként tekints magadra, nem áldozatként.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

A szerencs lehetőségét mélyen alábecsüljük.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

A megbocsátás nem tekint el attól ami rossz.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Becsüld meg a kötelezettségeidet.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

A kapcsolataidból fakadó örömök ezek


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Lehetetlen észrevenni valakit,ugyanakkor mielőbb túllépni rajta.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Próbálj gyöngédséget ébreszteni magadban.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Hálás vagyok a mai napért!


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Hogyan szolgálhatjuk legjobban az emberiséget?


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Szentelj több figyelmet azokra, akiket szeretsz.


----------



## golgotavirág (2013 Szeptember 3)

Mit mondhatnék?


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

Ó végre itt!


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

2 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

3 te vagy az én párom


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

4 te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

5 érik a tök


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

7 zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

8 üres a polc


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

9 kis Ferenc


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a cica megissza!

Meglátszik hogy gyerekekkel foglalkozom!


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)




----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

Hétfőn hentereg


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

Kedden kecmereg


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

Szerdán szendereg


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

Csütörtökön csak csücsül


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

Pénteken párnára dűl


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

Szombaton szundít szorgosan


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

Vasárnap horkol hangosan!


----------



## TeOrsi (2013 Szeptember 4)

Köszi szépen mindent!


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Alea iacta est. (Suetonius) A kocka el van vetve.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Amor tussisque non celatur. (Ovidius) A szerelmet és a tüsszentést nem lehet eltitkolni.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Auribus frequentius, quam lingua utere. (Seneca) Gyakrabban használd a füled, mint a nyelved.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Cuiusvis hominis est errare, nullius nisi insipientis in errare perseverare. (Cicero) Bármely ember tévedhet; egyedül az ostoba tart ki tévedése mellett.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Cura fugit mero. (Ovidius) A gond menekül a bortól.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Discere non est vitiosum, sed ignorare. Nem a tanulás szégyen, hanem a tudatlanság.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Epistula non erubescit. (Cicero) A levél nem pirul el.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Ignoranti, quem portum petat, nullus suus ventus est. (Seneca) Semmilyen szél sem kedvező annak, aki nem tudja, milyen kikötőbe tart.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Imperare sibi, maximum imperium est! Magunknak parancsolni a legnagyobb hatalom!


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Leve fit, quod bene fertur, onus. (Ovidius) Légy türelemmel, s majd könnyül a nagy teher is.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Libenter homines id, quod volunt, credunt. (Caesar) Az emberek szívesen elhiszik azt, amire vágynak.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Lingua mentem ne praecurrat. Meg ne előzze sohasem nyelved a gondolatod.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Multi famam, conscientiam pauci verentur. (Plinius) Sokan félnek a megszólástól, kevesen a lelkiismerettől.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Nullus agenti dies longus est. (Seneca) A tevékeny ember számára egy nap se hosszú.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Qui tempus habet, vitam habet. Aki időt nyer, életet nyer.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Quod sibi non vis, alteri ne feceris. Amit magadnak nem akarsz, azt mással se tedd!


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Senectus insanabilis morbus est. (Seneca) Az öregség gyógyíthatatlan betegség.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Sero venientibus ossa. Későn jövőnek csontok jutnak.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Sic est vulgus; ex veritate pauca, ex opinione multa aestimat. (Cicero) Ilyen a tömeg: az igazságból keveset fog fel, a híresztelésekből pedig sokra következtet.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Silentium videtur confessio. (Seneca) A hallgatás felér egy vallomással.


----------



## Sznefru (2013 Szeptember 4)

Tolle et lege! Vedd és olvasd!


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

virita írta:


> A legjobb gyémánt az, mely nem tűr karcolást.
> A legnemesebb szív pedig az, mely inkább vérzik, sem hogy sebezne mást.


A bölcsről azt mondják, a jelenben él. Én azt mondom, a jövőben! Ami lesz az a csoda, az ismeretlen. A szerelem addig jó, amíg új. Ahhoz, hogy sokáig tartson, minden nap meg kell újulnia.


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

"Akiben felvillan a szeretet,elkezd többes számban gondolkodni."


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

virita írta:


> Mintha pásztortűz ég őszi éjszakákon,
> Messziről lobogva tenger pusztaságon:


A kedvencem...


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

"Csoda az,ami bennünk és körülöttünk van-de nem vesszük észre. Amíg éljük,azt hisszük,természetes...Csak amikor elmúlt már,döbbenünk rá,hogy csodában éltünk. Utólag. De akkor már késő."


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

A jó barátok nem engedik hogy hülyeséget csinálj...egyedül!


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

"A barátok olyanok mint a csillagok. Nem mindig látod őket, de tudod hogy vannak."


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

Attól , hogy pici vagyok, igenis lehetnek NAGY álmaim ..


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

"Minek örüljek?" – kérded.
Annak, hogy élsz, hogy vagy......... Annak, hogy jólesik a friss víz, a kenyér, az eső és a meleg nap. És a hó, és a jég, és annak, hogy erős vagy, és ha holnap mindenedet elsodorja az ár, akkor is képes vagy összeszedni magad. Ha kell, a semmiből. Annak, hogy végtelen égbolt van a fejed felett - és azon túl, amit szemmel már nem látsz......"
MüllerPéter


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

“Egyre inkább az az érzésem, hogy az életünk egyetlen mondat, csak nem tudjuk kimondani, hogy mi az… A nagy találkozások, a lélek közeli pillanatok mindig azok voltak, amikor valakit megszerettem. Az igazi csoda a barátság, a valódi, emberközeli kapcsolat, amikor egyszer csak repül velünk az idő, és az az érzésünk, hogy mi már valahol találkoztunk. Néha egy pillanat többet ér, mint egy egész esztendő.” (Müller Péter)


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

keletom2 írta:


> fuss Forest fuss


A kedvenc filmem...


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

keletom2 írta:


> Nagyon sok vért veszítettél, de a nagy részét megtaláltuk.


Jó, de hol? Én még szomjas vagyok....


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

keletom2 írta:


> "Az élet nem egy habos torta"
> Tanu


Tapasztalom....


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

Luigi48 írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Még csak most ismerkedem a renszerrel,korommal ellenétben (63) zöldfülü vagyok.Remélem,csak egy ideig...Üdv : Luigi48


Nem vagy egyedül


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

"Tudnunk kell tétlennek lenni, ami korántsem lustaság. 
Az álmodozás felüdíti a fáradt gondolatokat, akárcsak az éjjeli eső az út letaposott füvét. 
Az álmodozás a gondolkodás vasárnapja."


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

"Egy visszatekintés által sok minden felidézhető, és nagyon sokat lehet belőle okulni, de csak akkor, ha csupán látogató vagy a múltban, nem pedig állandó lakos."


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

"Nem érdemes azokra haragudni akik öv alá ütnek, egyszerűen nem érnek magasabbra"


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

„Legyél egyéni. Aki követ valakit, az mindig hátul van.”


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 4)

Üdv mindenkinek! Csodaszép dolgokat találtam nálatok!


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 4)

Köszönöm az infót.


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 4)

Végre sikerült a regisztráció, nem volt könnyű.


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 4)

De most már nyugodtan böngészgethetek.


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 4)

Szép napunk lesz holnap! Igazi vénasszonyok nyara ...


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 4)

Élj a mának!


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 4)

Imádom az állatokat.


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 4)

Remélem ők is szeretnek engem.........


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 4)

Na megyek .


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Regisztráltam egy név alatt, de nem tudom,miért nem sikerült.


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Ez egy másik regisztráció!


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Meg tudja valaki mondani a másik, miért nem sikerült?


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

A jelenség a következő:


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Folyamatosan azt írja erősítsem meg regisztrációmat az e-mail-on keresztül. Ha rámegyek az e-mail-ben a linre, kiírja hibás oldal.


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Mi lehet a hiba?


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Ezzel most gyűjtöm a hozzászólásaim?


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Teljes kezdő vagyok.


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Honnan tudom jól csináltam e?


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Előre is köszi a segítséget!


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Másra váltok!


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Vettem egy hasított bőrkabátot.


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Nagyon gyűrött.


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Mit csináljak vele?


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Van valakinek valami jó házi praktikája?


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Ki merjem mosni mosógépben?


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Van külön mosószer hozzá?


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Tud valaki jó tisztítót?


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Budapesten?


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Megfizethető árujut?


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Mennyi be kerül?


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Remélem jól csináltam!


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Na megyek!


----------



## csaszimo (2013 Szeptember 5)

Jó éjt!


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Nekem régen már megvolt a kellő mennyiségű hsz-om, most mégis rejtett tartalmakba botlok lépten nyomon. Ilyenkor mi van? Menjen a 20?


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Hát jó...


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> Hát jó...


Az ám!


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> Az ám!


Oké.


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> Oké.


Nemsokára...


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> Nemsokára...


Meglesz a húúúúúúúsz.


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> Meglesz a húúúúúúúsz.


hetedik


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> hetedik


8


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> 8


9


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> 9


titi


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> titi


ventuno


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> ventuno


dodici


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> dodici


13


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> 13


14


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> 14


15


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> 15


16


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> 16


17


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

1


ibijasi írta:


> 17


18


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> 1
> 
> 18


már mindjárt megvan


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> már mindjárt megvan


elvileg


----------



## ibijasi (2013 Szeptember 6)

ibijasi írta:


> elvileg


biztos ami biztos azért még1


----------



## kalmaragi (2013 Szeptember 6)

"Az érzelem ajtókat nyit, a logika viszont ajtókat zár."

Cavett Robert


----------



## kalmaragi (2013 Szeptember 6)

"Amikor a lelked mélyén élő szelíd bárányt sikerül összebékéltetned az ott tomboló vad oroszlánnal, akkor képessé leszel arra, hogy elfogadd és valóban megszeresd önmagad."

Simon András


----------



## Yossarian71 (2013 Szeptember 6)

"Az egész munkának felét elvégezte az, aki hozzákezdett."

Lucius Annaeus Seneca


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 6)

Nálam is ugyan ez volt a helyzet.


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 6)

Más néven voltam kénytelen regizni, mert az első sehogy sem sikerült.


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 6)

Valószínű az email címet nem fogadta el.


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 6)

Hiába vártam a megerősítő email, csak nem jött.


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 6)

De ez most működik.


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 6)

Én is teljesen kezdő vagyok.


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 6)

Már csak 3 hiányzik.


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 6)




----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 6)

Visszaszámlálás 2....


----------



## Somoskői László (2013 Szeptember 6)

És Már csak 1.....


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 7)

Somoskői László írta:


> Élj a mának!


de ne feledkezz el a holnapról sem!!!!


----------



## ladri78 (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## ladri78 (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## ladri78 (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## ladri78 (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## ladri78 (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## ladri78 (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## ladri78 (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

hello


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

szia


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

szep napunk van


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)




----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

5


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

6


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

7


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

8


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

9


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

10


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

11


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

12


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

13


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

14 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

15 tizenot


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

16 m\


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

17 nnnnnk


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

18


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

19


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

20


----------



## zsofia50 (2013 Szeptember 8)

es a raadas


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 8)

zsofia50 írta:


> es a raadas


gratula!


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)




----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

1


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

2


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

helló


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

nem látom hol jelzi ki


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

a hozzászólások


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

számát


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

ki tudja


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

nem értem


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

pedig jo lenne


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

megvan


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

hurrá


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

133ded


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

hamar.......


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

na még


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

kell


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

pár darab


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

pedig már


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

nagyon


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

késő


----------



## moldi42 (2013 Szeptember 9)

van


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 9)

sziasztok!


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 9)

19


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 9)

...Egy kis édes félhomályban, mennyi, mennyi, mennyi vágy van...


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 9)

17


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 9)

16


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 9)

...Hallgat ajkam,
Hív e dallam,
Jöjj szeress... (Lehár: A víg özvegy)


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

1


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

3


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

4


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

5


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

6


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

7


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

8


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

9


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

10


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

11


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

12


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

13


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

14


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

15


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## Riothamus (2013 Szeptember 10)

20


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

14


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

Szép napunk van!


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

12


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

11


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

10


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

9


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

8


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

7


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

6


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

5


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

4


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

3


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## Steeke (2013 Szeptember 10)

És már meg is van a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## hirschgabi1 (2013 Szeptember 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


köszönjük


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Könnyen összelehet hozni a 20 hozzászólást?




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Ez ugye Arany János Toldija




virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Hú !!! ez nagyon igaz !




virita írta:


> Sok ember fog ki- és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben. (Eleanor Roosevelt)


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Juti62 írta:


> negyedik


 

Nem tudom hanyadik


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Talán az ötödik?


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Vagy a hatodik?
nem tudom


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Kinek kellene egy szép magyar vizsla??


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

ibijasi írta:


> Nekem régen már megvolt a kellő mennyiségű hsz-om, most mégis rejtett tartalmakba botlok lépten nyomon. Ilyenkor mi van? Menjen a 20?


nekem még kevés van . így hajrá és gyűjtöm.


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

ibijasi írta:


> ventuno


most mennyi is lehet?


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

10


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

ibijasi írta:


> Nemsokára...


 
Nekem is , de ez még csak 11


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

ibijasi írta:


> titi


de lehet hogy 12


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Cylyke99 írta:


> de lehet hogy 12


vagy 13


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Cylyke99 írta:


> vagy 13


de lehet hogy 14


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Cylyke99 írta:


> de lehet hogy 14


már 15


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Cylyke99 írta:


> már 15


most már 16


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

haladás 17?


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

már csak három és kész is


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

De jó lenne , ha ma meglenne ez.


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

HÚSSSSSSSSSSSSSz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cylyke99 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Na még egyet ha elszámoltam volna magam


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

Nekem ez az első


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

már csak 18 kell


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

örülök,hogy rátalálta az oldalra


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

rátaláltam


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

nagyon tetszik a sokszinűsége


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

gratuálok


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

ez hányadik is volt?


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

még kell egy jó pár


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

itt gondolom sok értékes témára bukkanok


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

JÓ


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

SZUPER


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

EZ már 12


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

és 13


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

és 13


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

na nem ez 15


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

mindjárt meg is lesz


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

1


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

ez fantasztkus


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

fantasztikus


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

3


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Arany János: Hasadnak rendületlenűl

Hasadnak rendületlenűl
Légy híve, oh magyar!
Bölcsődtül kezdve sírodig
Ezt ápold, ezt takard.
A nagy világon ekivűl
Nincs más, amit mivelj:
Áldjon vagy verjen sors keze,
Itt enned, innod kell.
Ez a föld, melyen annyiszor
Apáid vére folyt,
Ez a föld másra sem való,
Csak hogy eltékozold.
Itt küzdtenek honért a hős
Árpádnak hadai;
Bátorság volna ezt a hont
Neked fenntartani.
Szabadság! itten hordozák
Véres zászlóidat,
Szabad száj! itt csikorgatod
Véres fogaidat.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - -
(1880 körül)


----------



## Önmagam (2013 Szeptember 10)

és ha jól számolom meg is van


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Berda József: Húsleves dicsérete

Ragyogj szemem, csordulj ki nyálam az örömtől;
az ízletes húslevest tálalják, íme, eléd.
Nézd csak, mily aranysárgán csillog, mily
orrcsiklandó szaga van! S az íze! A mennyei íz!
Abban van aztán a lélek! Ez kell neked igazán!
Érzed-e, mondd, a velőscsont, az illatos-ízes
zöldség s a még fűszeresebb gyömbér testet-lelket
gyógyító erejét? – Csak ezért érdemes élni még, hidd el,
csak így tudsz nemesebb dolgokra figyelni, különben
kedve-vesztett fogatlan kutya vagy, ki mindenkit
mérgesen megugat s a legszebb sonkafalatra se kiváncsi.

1933


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Örkény István: Fasírt

A megdarált húst összedolgozzuk tojással, tejbe áztatott zsömlével, sóval, borssal, és forró zsírban vagy olajban húspogácsákat sütünk belőle. Figyelem! Nekünk, emlősöknek nem mellékes kérdés, hogy mi daráljuk-e a húst, vagy bennünket darálnak-e meg.


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Laár András: Csirkecombok

Ne féljetek tőlem, veresre sült combok!
Ne bújjatok tömzsi jómagam elől!
Nyeldeklőm kárpitján nincsenek fémhorgok
– Ha ezektől félnétek –, ott fenn nem akadtok
Lágy, ölelő nyelvem csókos forgatással
Hengerít majd derék, masszív fogak alá.
Szívélyes rágással üdvözlöm jöttötök –
Péppé aprítástok nyájas rítusával.
A nyelőcső csúszdáján hullámvasutazva,
Dévaj kacagással juttok a hasamba.
Gyomrom fürdőjében, forró medencében,
Mind élvezkedhettek emésztődéstekben.
Beleim tömlőin végighömpölyöghet
Hurka alakúvá képzett maradéktok,
S nemsokára, végül együtt ünnepeljük
– Megnyitván kapumat – dicső zuhanástok.


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Baltásar del Alcázar: Dal
(Nemes Nagy Ágnes fordítása)

Szívem benső hajlatán
három tárgy van dicsbe-fonva:
szép Inésem meg a sonka
és a sajtos padlizsán.
Lányok, ífjak! Oly nehéz
oly nagy volt Inés hatalma,
hogy meggyűlöltem miatta
mindent, ami nem Inés.
Tébolyogtam lábnyomán,
teljes évig félbolondja,
míg egyszercsak az uzsonna
sonka volt és padlizsán.

Még Inésé volt a pálma,
de nehéz volt döntenem,
melyiknek lesz lelkemen
most már ékesebb varázsa.
Mert egyenlők jobbadán
ízre, súlyra, fokra, fontra:
hol Inés kell, hol a sonka,
hol a sajtos padlizsán.
Szép Inésnek bája húz,
sonkám Aracéna éke,
s padlizsánom főerénye
az, hogy antik-andalúz.

Nem tévedhetek, nem ám,
mostmár pártatlan kimondva:
egyet ér: Inés, a sonka
és a sajtos padlizsán.
Új szerelmem új igáját
használnom jó arra lesz tán,
hogy olcsóbban kapjam eztán
szép Inésem drága báját.
Ha szabódik szép babám,
és magát csak húzza-vonja,
ellensúlynak ott a sonka
és a sajtos padlizsán.


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Havasi Attila: A főszakács és a kilenc kukta balladája

Egyszer volt egy főszakácsnak kilenc szorgos
segédje,
úgy gondolták, kakukkfüves nyulat sütnek
ebédre.
Kettő nyúlra ment vadászni, másik kettő
kakukkra,
öten meg a főszakáccsal ott maradtak
magukra.
Volt tehát a főszakácsnak öt serény kis
kuktája,
úgy gondolták, bánatukat belesütik
buktába.
Kettő elment lekvárért (mert megette a
lekvárját),
három meg a főszakáccsal ott maradt, hogy
megvárják.
Várt tehát a főszakács a három fürge
legénnyel,
úgy gondolták, fájdalmukat csillapítják
lepénnyel.
Kettő elment megkérdezni, mi legyen a
lepényben,
egy meg várt a főszakáccsal egyre tompább
reményben.
Így tehát a főszakácsnak egy segédje
maradt csak,
úgy gondolta, örül bármi egyszerű kis
falatnak.
Elment tehát valamilyen egyszerű kis
falatér,
a főszakács azóta meg várja, hogy majd
hazatér.
A főszakács magányában mit tehetett
egyebet,
úgy gondolta, szel magának egy nagy karéj
kenyeret.
Leült vele konyhabéli sámlijára,
ott eszi;
ha nem gondol kilenc volt kis kuktájára,
jól teszi.


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Bevezető és használati utasítás
ehhez és az összes többi szakácskönyvhöz avagy
A parasztasszony a kastélyban​
A szegény paraszt feleségét mindig felhívatták a kastélyba, ha nagy vendégség ígérkezett. Segített akkor ott a szakácsnak, aki maga is igen nagy úr volt. A parasztasszony fát aprított, krumplit hámozott, baromfit tiszított, tortakrémet kevert – aztán odahaza mindenről egy ízig beszámolt hites urának.
– Micsoda dínomdánom volt megint! Micsoda lakoma! Befejezésül eperkrémes torta! Bizony, a gróf urak mind a tíz ujjukat megnyalták utána!
A paraszt hallgatja csak, hallgatja megannyiszor ezt a történetet; egy szép napon aztán vége szakad a türelmének, az asztalra csap, és így kiált:
– No hát egyszer már én is kérek eperkrémes tortát!
– De édes uram – így a parasztasszony –, nincs hozzá eprünk!
– Van aszalt körténk épp elég! Csináld körtével!
– Jó, de vajunk sincs a krémhez!
– Akkor csináld zsírral!
– Honnét vegyem a szép fehér lisztet? Csak az a fél zsák rozslisztünk maradt!...
– Megteszi. Csináld hát rozsliszttel!
– No és a tojás? Tizenkét tojás!
– A mindenségit neki, hát veletek asszonynéppel sehogy se boldogul az ember? Mondtam, asszony, nekem torta kell, eriggy a konyhába, de egy-kettő!
A parasztasszony nekiáll, szitál, kever, süt, vár ... aztán egy szó nélkül visszatér a tortával. Az urának sincs kedve szónoklatokhoz. Csak levág egy szeletet, beleharap, majszolgatja, majd leszögezi: – Látod! – És lassan hozzáteszi még: – Csak azt nem tudom, mit kell ettől a gróf uraknak az ujjukat nyalogatni!

[Lénárd Sándor: A római konyha]​


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Tari Ottó: A sör filozófiája.....​
Az első korsó. Fárasztó nap volt, ennyit megérdemel az ember. Utána persze jöhet a család. Az asszony már biztosan kész a vacsorával. Jó asszony, rendes feleség. Csak ne azt a trampli pongyoláját hordaná állandóan... Hű, ez gyorsan lecsúszott...

A második korsó. Az élet szép is tud lenni. Azért annyira nem, mint az a kis szőke a másik asztalnál.. Még a fenekükön a tojáshéj, de már tudják, mitől döglik a légy. Feszül rajtuk a nadrág, festik magukat! Bezzeg a mi időnkben... Az iskola környékére se engedték volna így. Pedig igaz, ami igaz, nem rossz...

A harmadik korsó. Az étel megvár. Nem romlik az el olyan gyorsan... Amit a szervezet megkíván, meg kell adni neki. Frázis, de tény. Akkor dumáljon az asszony, ha olyan nehéz napja lesz, mint nekem volt ez a mai. Inkább adjon hálát istennek, hogy legalább nekem van munkám. Józsikám, még egy ibrikkel!

A negyedik korsó. Szerencsére időben megkaptam a fizetést. Holnap megtankolom a kocsit, aztán elugrunk az anyósékhoz. A boszorkány! Nekem szeretne dirigálni, mikor még az urát sem volt képes kordában tartani. Meg is látszik a vén korhelyen. Anyám kitaposta volna apám belét, ha az annyit vedelt volna, mint az apósom.

Az ötödik korsó. Nem is olyan rossz a kis szőke... De mit akar mellette az a suhanc? Túl fiatal hozzá. Mit tudják ezek a kis cafkák, mi a jó nekik! Próbálták már érett férfival? A fenét! Majd én megmutatnám neki, utána szóba se állna mással...

A hatodik korsó. Az élet szép. Kifejezetten. Lehet, hogy holnap elviszem a családot egy jó kis helyre. Megebédelünk, sétálunk. Néhány ezresből megúszom, ha nem akarnak süteményt is enni. Az úgyis hizlal. Így is olyanok; akár a disznó. Örökké a hűtőt nyitogatják. Az a kis szőke viszont határozottan csinos.

A hetedik korsó. Itatja magát ez a söröcske. Folyékony kenyér, valóban. Kinek kell még a vacsora is? Zabáljátok meg nyugodtan, apátok jól érzi magát itten. Józsikám, még egyet, kérlek alássan!

[Maláta sörirodalmi és kocsmakulturális folyóirat utolsó számában 2001. február 16-ikán jelent meg]​


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

A Sörözés 10 pontja​
1. Sörözz magyar, ne habozz!
2. Korsó vagy pohár egyre megy, a lényeg, az ízek harmóniája!
3. A minőségi sör művészi remek: természetes alapanyagok és sörmesteri szakértelem!
4. Tökéletes sört, ideális hőmérsékleten!
A világos 8 ºC, a barna 10-12 ºC, a búza 12-15 ºC-osan élvezhető igazán!
5. Az első kortyot lassan, nyugodtan idd, hogy élvezhesd a sör zamatát!
6. Csak ismerős márkában bízz!
7. Sört csak frissen fogyassz!
A csapolt sört azonnal ízleld, és a bontott üveggel se késlekedj!
8. A jó sör koronája a habja!
Tömör, tartós, buborékai csak lassan olvadnak szét.
9. Ne szégyelld a „sörbajuszt"!
A fehér, habzó bajusz még a hölgyeknek is jól áll!
10. Egészségünkre!
[A Dreher Zrt. honlapjáról]​


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

HOGYAN ETTÉK MEG A SZENTEK A TEJFÖLT? – UKRÁN NÉPMESE​Volt a pópának egy bérese, Iván. A pópák, ahogy ez már lenni szokott, nem tartották túl jól a szolgáikat. Mindig száraz kenyérrel etették őket.
Egyik este egy gazdag ember keresztelni hozta a gyerekét. Iván kileste, hová teszi a szolgálólány a kenyeret, amit a gazdag ember hozott, fogta a veknit, és bevitte a kamrájába, miközben azt gondolta:
„Bolond is lennék, ha csak üres kenyeret ennék! Gyerünk a pincébe tejfölért!"
A szolgáló a házban téblábolt, Iván pedig a kenyérrel a pincébe osont.
Leült a tejföl mellé, és kezdte merigetni. De a sötétben a tejföl lecsöpögött a padlóra. Reggel a gazdasszony kinyitja a pincét, s látja ám, hogy valaki megette a tejfölt. Szalad panaszkodni a pópához:
– Meglop bennünket ez az Iván!
A pópa hívatja Ivánt, s kérdi tőle:
– Mi az Iván, lopni kezdesz?
Iván így válaszol:
– Sose loptam, atyuskám, miért kezdenék el most lopni?
A pópa erre azt kérdi:
– Hát akkor ki járt ott, talán bizony a szentek?
– Ki tudja – feleli Iván –, lehet, hogy a szentek!
Másnap Iván ugyanígy tett. Csak előbb fogta a templomkulcsot meg a tejfölösköcsögöt, és elindult a templomba. Odaér a templomhoz, kinyitja az ajtót, és bekeni a szentek száját tejföllel. Mindegyikét végigkente egyszer, de a boldog életű Miklósnak, mivel valamennyi szent között ő volt a legidősebb, még a szakállát is összemázolta. Utána bezárta a templomot, és hazament.
Reggel a gazdasszony lement a pincébe, hát látja ám, hogy még a tejfölösköcsög is eltűnt.
Szalad a pópához.
– Mát megint lopott ez az Iván, és még a köcsögöt is elvitte!
Hívatja Ivánt a pópa.
– Iván, mit műveltél?
– Semmit – így Iván.
– Hogyhogy semmit, talán bizony a szentek jártak ott?
Iván rávágja:
– Biztosan a szentek!
A pópának már éppen indulnia kellett a reggeli misére. A templomszolga, mint mindig, csöngetni kezdett. Bemegy a pópa a templomba, hát látja ám, hogy minden szentnek csupa tejföl a képe!
Bezárta a pópa a templomot, és azt mondta a templomszolgának:
– Ne csengess! Nincs itt semmi keresnivalónk!
Hazaszaladt, s így szólt a gazdasszonyhoz;
– Szörnyű dolog történt: a szentek ették meg a tejfölt!
A pópa, a gazdasszony és Iván elindultak a templomba. A gazdasszony egyszer csak azt mondja:
– Megállj, Iván! Hozd az ostort!
Iván hozta is az ostort; odamennek a templomba, kinyitja a pópa az ajtót. Bemennek. A gazdasszony azt mondja Ivánnak:
– Mindegyik szentnek sózz oda egyet, szent Miklósnak pedig kettőt. Ő biztatta fel a többieket!
Iván minden szentre rávert egyszer, boldog életű Miklósnak viszont hármat is adott.
Aztán hazamentek.
Következő éjszaka Iván fogta a kulcsot, óvatosan kinyitotta a templom ajtaját, leszedte valamennyi szentet a falról, és elrejtette őket a padláson. Felébredt reggel a pópa (éppen valamilyen ünnep volt), megy a templomba – hát látja ám: egyetlen szent sincs a helyén. Megijedt nagyon.
,,Hát ez meg mi? Megszöktek a szentek a templomból!"
Szalad haza és kiabál:
– Iván, nem láttad?
– Mit? – kérdi Iván.
– Elmentek a szentek a templomból.
– De láttam – mondja Iván. – Bejöttek az udvarra, magát akarták látni, de maga aludt, ezért nem keltették fel, megsértődtek és elmentek.
A pópa kiszaladt az utcára, ahol egy asszony éppen vízért ment.
– Hallod-e, te asszony, nem láttad őket?
– De láttam! Arra mentek, fel a dombra – feleli az asszony.
A dombra a parasztok mentek, hogy osztozkodjanak a földeken.
Az asszony ugyanis nem tudta, ki felől érdeklődik a pópa.
Visszaszalad a pópa az udvarra, és kiáltozik:
– Iván, nyergelj gyorsan, érd utol a szenteket; bármit is kérnek, megkapják, csak jöjjenek vissza!
Felült Iván a lóra, és elindult a domb felé. Fel is ért a dombra, Látja ám, hogy ott gyülekeznek a parasztok, hogy kisorsolják a földeket.
Elüldögélt velük Iván, elszívtak egy pipát, aztán visszament.
– Mi van? – kérdi a pópa.
– Hát, atyuskám, megsértődtek. Így mondták: "Nem térünk vissza addig, amíg a pópa nem fizet mindegyikünknek három-három rubelt, boldog életű Miklósnak hatot, s nem ad ráadásul egy üveg pálinkát és egy lábos tejfölös derelyét. " Azt mondták még, hogy így is csak éjjel jönnek vissza, hogy senki ne lássa őket, mert szégyellik a dolgot!
A pópa azt felelte:
– Rendben van! Vágtass vissza, és mondd meg nekik, hogy minden úgy lesz, ahogy kérik, csak jöjjenek vissza!
Felment Iván a dombra, elbeszélgetett a parasztokkal, visszament, és így szólt:
– Azt mondták: visszatérünk, de csak éjjel. Készítse oda a pálinkát és az ételt az udvar közepére.
A pópa mindent odatett. Előguberálta a pénzt is, és várt. A gazdasszony kivitte a lábas derelyét.
A pópa így szólt:
– Iván, elmegyek aludni, te pedig ébressz fel, ha jönnek.
A pópa elaludt.
Iván meg a templomszolga megették a tejfölös derelyét, lehozták a szenteket a padlásról, megmosták őket, és újból visszaakasztották a templomba, aztán nyugovóra tértek.
Felriad a pópa, és felugrott.
– Vajon miért nem ébreszt fel engem ez az Iván?
Látja ám, hogy Iván alszik, a derelyét pedig megette valaki, Keltegetni kezdi hát Ivánt:
– Iván, Iván, kelj fel!
Amikor Iván felébredt, kérdi tőle a pópa:
– Hol vannak a szentek?
– Itt voltak, megettek-megittak mindent, engem is megvendégeltek, aztán bementek a templomba,
– És miért nem ébresztettél fel?
– Fel akartam én ébreszteni, de boldog életű Miklós azt mondta:
,,Ne keltsd fel az atyuskát, nagyon mélyen alszik, és még a végén megharagszik!”


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Varró Dániel: A szilvalekvár és a zabpehely

Egy régi Spájzban összebújva, hej,
két Krumplinudli és egy Kanna Tej
közt Szilvalekvár úr és a Zabpehely
kisasszony,

míg nyekeregnek a Ház vén ajtai,
hüppögve sírják vissza hajdani
fogyaszthatóságuk a hajnali
kakasszón.

,,Jaj, hisz oly lágy és omlós volt kegyed,
s lám, minőségét nem őrizte meg,
az Időnk túl hamar lejár" szepeg
a Lekvár,

,,minőségünk a szívben tartatik,
s közöttünk már a romlás kajtat itt,
kisasszonyom, s a Romlás, jaj, alig
szelektál."

,,Bizony, Lekvár úr, mint a csillagok,
oly fényes volt Ön és illatos -
sötét a színe mint a tinta most,
s bezápult.

Emlékszik még? Két éve vagy tavaly
négy Céklarépa és egy Tálka Vaj
közt összebújva sugdolózni, haj,
be szép volt..."

Így sírdogálnak összebújva, hej,
két Krumplinudli és egy Kanna Tej
közt Szilvalekvár úr és a Zabpehely
kisasszony,

s a pír elfutja őket, restellik,
hogy hüppögésükkel telis-teli
lesz már a régi Spájz az esteli
harangszón.


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Szilágyi György: Henteshumor

- Múltkor májat ígért nekem,
árulja el, van ma mája?
- Hogyne lenne, kérem szépen,
mindenkinek van mamája!


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

"A magyar szó még nem magyar érzés, az ember mert magyar, még nem erényes ember, és a hazafiság köntösében járó még korántsem hazafi. S hány ilyen külmázas dolgozik a haza meggyilkolásán, ki, mert éppen nincs más tulajdona, és a vak hév által mégis felhőkbe emeltetik, azok hazafiságát is gyanússá teszi, homályba állítja, sőt ellenük antipathiát és gyűlöletet gerjeszt, kik szeplőtlen kebellel, minden efféle undok salaktul menten, a honszeretet legtisztább szellemében kapcsolvák vérükhöz. - S ím ez fő oka, miért áll a magyar hazafiság sokkal kisebb becsben, sőt nem legtisztább fényben a világ nagy színpadán, s miért nem képes civilisatioi símpathiát s hódító közvéleményt gerjeszteni a legmagasztosabb magyar polgári erény is odakünn. Ám mert annyi bitor fényű álhazafiságtul van környezve és elrútítva, mely tapsot arat s bálványul emeltetik idebenn."
(Széchenyi István)​


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Utassy József: Ragyogjon a bordal


Józanul?
Ebben a részeg csillaglugasban?
Amikor majdnem rámcsöppen a Hold?
Voltam én is valaha józan;
rá sem tudtam nézni a borra:
én bolond!

Józanul?
Nézzétek: hiszen inog a paplak!
Hold veri félre az egek nagyharangját!
Két szemem ilyenkor iker templomablak,
idegrendszeremen orgonál az Isten:
zaklat.

Józanul?
Ebben az illuminált univerzumban?
Hol csűrdöngölőt ropnak a csillagok
és fergetegest jár a Föld a Holddal?
No nem, barátaim, amíg én itt vagyok:
csak ontsa Noé vesszeje a szőlőt,
s ragyogjon a bordal!


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Pilinszky János: Ócsai csendélet

“A szőlő halála csak átváltozás… A szőlőből must lesz, a mustból bor. A szőlő ereje velünk marad, halálával kellett bevennie az időtlenséget. Ha körülnézel a pincében, vajon gondolsz arra, hogy isteneket őrzöl hordóidba zárva? Minden borospince a halhatatlanság szigete."


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Baranyi Ferenc: A csodálatos mandarin


Visszajött három méltatlan halálból,
hogy meghalhasson végre emberül, szent
szerelemmé magasztosítva rémült
magakelletését egy utcalánynak.
Vetették mély verembe: össze nem tört,
a vágy emelte vissza szép tusába,
hátába kést ütöttek, ám a vére
már tűzzé változott – nem folyhatott el,
felkötötték lábánál fogva, ettől
fejébe ment a lélek, érzelemmel
árasztva el a józan ész helyét is.
Mert józan ész híján tudunk csak annyi
gyönyört kiküzdeni saját magunknak,
amennyivel a szégyenült halált is
a létezés meghitt körébe vonjuk,
ezzel hangolva át idegsimító
himnusszá Bartók zaklatott zenéjét.


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Weöres Sándor: Bartók Béla


nyugodt velőn és zűrös véletlenen keresztül
vándorol az isteni gazda
aki a kévéket otthagyja
és az oldottat kézbe fogja

a hegyeket és tengereket
akaratlanul háta mögé dobja
halad foszlányokon és sivatagon át
különös szomját a száraz homok oltja

az állat és angyal közti űrben
az élőt kiszárítja kegyetlenül
merő szeretet és semmi irgalom
mi másnak kincs őnéki lom
mi másnak szemétdomb őnéki égi kémia

beágyazva józan önkívületbe
az időt folyatja tétlenül
munkája működik helyette

szülőanyjára visszanéz
|A NAGY VILÁGON E KIVÜL|
már ott honol a kristályok körében
zengő sípok állják körül
de nem hallja nem látja

mert jutalmát nem kivánja
füle örökre zárva
az általa felidézett hegy és tenger muzsikára


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Weöres Sándor: Kodály Zoltán


Örvendj, Pannonia, szökkenj virágba:
ezentúl én vagyok a te mosolygó lelked,
én állok kicsinyeid ágya mellett,
lépteiket az én dalom fogadja
és csalogatja folyton magasabbra
mint sziklán vérnyom a vadászt. Ki engem
hallgat már bölcsőjében és tovább:
szándéka ellen is színig telik
szándékommal, s nem ád okot haragra.
Itt minden szívet én vettem magamra,
kezem között melengetem, és rátapad
nem-földi asszonyillat bélyege.
Itt minden lépést én vettem magamra,
alájagördül vérem szőnyege.
Árát megadtam. Örvendj, szökj virágba:
a kóbor széltől elragadtalak,
hogy tiszta szálból szőjjem a jövődet.
Sorsod vagyok, és sorsod az enyém.


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Borsod vármegye büntetőszékének ítélete házasságtörés ügyében

1592. november 9.

Deliberatum est, ex parte Susannae mulier consortis Pauli Kalmar, hogy miérthogy megtetszik az bizonyságokból, hogy az asszony Lorántffy Zsigmonddal egy ágyban feküdtenek, az Isten törvénye penig Deuteronomi 22. capite, hogy azmely ember más házasember ágyában fekendik, megfertézteti az az ű jámbor urának ágyát, mely dologért meg kelljen halni. Azért ez is, ez asszonyállat mást az ű ágyában, házas ember lévén, bocsátván, megérdemli az halált. Azért az urának, Kalmár Pálnak úgy kell fejére eskünni, hogy ez Zsuzsanna az az asszony, azki az ű ágyát megfertéztette, s megérdemli az halált, mind ez világi törvény szerént, mind penig az Isten törvénye szerént. Miérthogy penig az asszonyállat hasas, meg kell várni, hogy az gyermeket elhozza, elhozván az gyermeket, osztán úgy kell terminust hadni, mely terminuson esküdjék az felől, megtett törvény szerént, az fejére harmadmagával, jámbor személyekkel, és üttesse el. Ha fejére nem esküszik Kalmár Pál, tehát mind az kettőt vesszőzzék meg, és küldjék ki az várasból. Azmi az marhája dolgát illeti, addig légyen bírókéznél, ha reá esküszik, s fejét véteti, minden marháját megadják, ha penig reá nem eskeszik, et res ipsorum amittent. Addig az asszonyállat légyen fogva, s az ura Kalmár Pál ételéből viselje gondját, de asszony bírókéznél légyen.

Régi magyar nyelvemlékek,szerk. Döbrentei Gábor, II. kötet, Buda, 1840. Vegyes tárgyú régi magyar iratok 1342–1599., 266–267. (Borsod vm. Levéltára, 1592. feria quarta ante festum Beati Andreae apostoli tartatott széke jegyzőkönyvében, IIII. köt. 153–154).


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Részlet Losonczy István falutörvényéből
Mándok (Szabolcs vm.) 1549. szeptember 29.

Azmely házasember mással latorkodik, az pelengérben szegezzék az szerszámát, és egy sarlót adjanak kezében, hadd metssze el ő maga. Annak felette tíz jámbor polgárokkal és tíz jámbor asszonyállatokkal, térden állva, ő maga kövesse meg feleségét.

A magyar törvényhatóságok jogszabályainak gyűjteménye, Kiad. Kolozsvári Sándor és Óvári Kelemen, III, Bp., 1892. 32. – Bánffy család levéltára, E 15 (másolat)


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

A vaserejű móga

(cigány népmese)

Nagyon régen történt, amit most elmondok. Én is úgy hallottam gyermekkoromban egy nagyon öreg cigánytól. Hogy igaz volt-e vagy sem, ki kell találni. A cigányok akkoriban nem házban laktak, mint manapság, hanem sátorban. Egy ilyen sátorfaluban lakott egy roppant nagy erejű cigány. Olyan erős volt, mint a vas. Úgy hívták, hogy Móga. Mindenki ismerte a környéken, nemcsak a cigányok. De amilyen erős, olyan jószívű, csendes ember volt. Éjszakánként hol ebben, hol abban a sátorban hált, ahol éppen helyet adtak neki, mert felesége, családja nem volt.

Egyetlen igaz jó barátja volt: egy fürge, virgonc cigányfiúcska. Hogy, hogy nem, talán elunták ott a faluban, s egy szép napon elindultak kóborolni. Ahogy mentek, mendegéltek, egyszer csak egy lakatlan, szép tanyához értek.

- Nézzünk be ebbe a tanyába - mondta a fiú.

- Jól van - hagyta rá Móga szokása szerint.

Hát amint benéztek, még a szemük is elállt forgásában a nagy rémülettől. Ott látták a harmincnyolc fejű sárkányt.

- Oda nézz, fiam! - mondja Móga. - Ahol ni, az uraság gyíkja!

Nem látott még Móga sárkányt soha életében. Gondolta, hogy a gazdag uraság ilyen hatalmas gyíkot tart magának tanyaőrzésre. Mert az tudni való, hogy sárkányok most már nemigen vannak, de régen, amikor még voltak, nagyon hasonlítottak a gyíkokra. Csakhogy a gyík egészen kicsi, és egy feje van, a sárkány meg rémítően nagy, és sok-sok feje van. No meg szörnyűségesen csúnya is.

- Üsd agyon, Móga, ezt a szörnyűséget! - kérte a cigánygyerek. - Úgy látom, nagyon veszedelmes jószág!

- Nem ütöm, kisfiam, mert hátha raboskodnom kell miatta - aggodalmaskodott Móga.

A kisgyerek azonban addig könyörgött neki, míg végül is kicsavart egy vastag akácfát, és a sárkányt egy csapásra agyonütötte. Mind a harmincnyolc feje véresen zuhant a földre.

- No, agyonvertük az uraság gyíkját - sóhajtott Móga -, emiatt biztos raboskodni fogok. Szaladjunk, szaladjunk valahová, és bújjunk el!

Szaladtak, mint a nyúl. Futás közben azonban utolérte őket az agyonütött sárkány testvére, a harminckilenc fejű sárkány; meg akarta bosszulni testvére halálát. Mikor Móga látta, hogy bajban van, nem volt rest, futtában kirántott egy akácfát, hátrafordult, és egy csapásra agyonütötte a harminckilenc fejű sárkányt, hogy csak úgy zuhant az úton keresztül. Ők ketten pedig mentek tovább, mintha mi sem történt volna. Amint bandukolgattak, találkoztak a szolgabíróval, velük szemben hajtatott az úton négyes fogatú hintaján.

Ahogy a szolgabíró meglátta őket, azonnal megállíttatta a hintót. Gyanús volt neki Móga, mert látta rajta, hogy cigány; biztosan megszökött valahonnan - gondolta -, mert cigány abban az időben csoportosan, családostul járt-kelt, vándorolt. Magához intette. Ahogy odaért Móga a szolgabíróhoz, a kocsis azonnal lefogta, és odakötözte a hintósaroglyához, s hajtott is tovább, hogy átadja a községházán a perzekútoroknak és komisszáriusoknak, ahogyan akkoriban a törvény embereit hívták.

Így bandukolt szegény Móga a saroglyához kötve, a kocsi után.

A kisgyerek azonban elszaladt, s csak messziről követte a szolgabíró hintaját; közben azon gondolkozott, hogyan tudná megszabadítani Mógát. Tudta, hogy Móga nagyon szereti a bagót, és már régen nem bagózott. A kocsi után iramodott hát, és elkiáltotta magát:

- Móga! Gyere, adok neked bagót. Állj meg, Móga!

A bagó hallatára Móga hirtelen megállott, de megállott a kocsi is. A négy ló meg sem bírta mozdítani. Megijedt a szolgabíró Móga nagy erejének láttán. Megkérte kocsisát, szálljon le, oldozza el Mógát, mert még tönkreteszi őket nagy erejével.

Mihelyt a községházára ért, elmesélte a perzekútoroknak, amit az úton tapasztalt. A cigány nevét azonban nem tudta megmondani, mert abban az időben nem volt még igazolvány vagy efféle. A perzekútorok azonnal intézkedtek, hogy minden cigányt hajtsanak a községházára. Úgy is lett.

Móga is engedelmesen elballagott a többi cigánnyal együtt, de vitte magával a cigányfiút is. A sok cigány felsorakozott a községháza udvarán. Mikor mind együtt voltak, a szolgabíró is kiment, s azonnal ráismert a sok cigány között Mógára.

- Ez volt az - mondta a perzekútoroknak.

Mógát vallatóra fogták. Szegény félelmében mindent tagadott. A fiúcskának azonban sehogy sem fért a fejébe, miért kell letagadni azt, ha valaki agyonüt egy sárkányt. Odalépett hát a perzekútorok elé, s megmondta nekik, hogy a két sárkányt bizony Móga ütötte agyon. Egyiket a tanyában, másikat pedig az országúton, futás közben.

A perzekútorok dehogyis haragudtak Mógára, hiszen a két sárkány tenger sok kárt okozott a környéken, elpusztítani azonban senki sem tudta őket. Megveregették Móga vállát, de megkérdezték tőle, mit kér ezért a világraszóló cselekedetéért. Móga szerény volt. Nem kért egyebet, mint a falu minden házától egy kenyeret és egy pofa bagót.

- Jól van, Móga, megkapod, mert derék módon viselkedtél, megszabadítottál bennünket a sárkánytól! mondták a perzekútorok, miközben örültek, hogy Móga csak ilyen keveset kért.

Móga nagy erejének a híre elterjedt az egész környéken. Fülébe jutott ez Hét-Falu-Hét-Legényének is. Azért hívták Hét-Falu-Hét-Legényének, mert hét falutól sem félt, és hét legény ereje volt benne. Elment hát a községházára, és megkérte a perzekútorokat, hadd nézhesse meg a hatalmas sárkányölő Mógát.

A perzekútorok behívták Mógát. Jött is azonnal, de megint hozta magával legjobb barátját, a cigányfiúcskát is.

- Itt vagyunk, mit akarnak velem? - kérdezte szolgálatkészen.

Hét-Falu-Hét-Legénye kezet fogott Mógával: alaposan megropogtatta, hogy csillogtassa erejét. De ugyancsak kicsordultak fájdalmában a könnyei, mikor Móga visszaszorította!

- Hallod, Móga, én vagyok Hét-Falu-Hét-Legénye; hallottam, hogy két sárkányt agyonütöttél. Azért hívtalak, hogy megbirkózzam veled. Látni szeretném az erődet, mert nem tűrhetem, hogy egy rongyos cigány nálam erősebb legyen.

Móga nagyot nézett, de lenyelte a sértést, hisz nem először hallott ilyesmit; odahajolt a fiúcskához, és súgva kérdezte meg:

- Menjek? Ne menjek?

A fiúcska csak biztatta, mint mindig:

- Menj, ne félj, Móga!

- Jól van, kipróbálhatjuk az erőnket - mondta erre Móga a legénynek.

Hét-Falu-Hét-Legénye megkérte a komisszáriusokat, hozassanak neki két új istrángot. Hozattak. A legény az istrángokat rákötötte a mellére, szorított rajtuk egyet, és pitt-patt, egyből széjjelszakadtak.

- No, ezt csináld utánam, ha tudod! - dicsekedett a legény.

Látta ezt Móga, s nem két, hanem négy istrángot kért, jó zsírosakat, vastagabbakat, erősebbeket. Rákötötte ő is a mellére, szorított rajtuk egyet: hát pitt-patt, az istrángok széjjelszakadtak. A komisszáriusoknak még a szájuk is tátva maradt. A hencegő Hét-Falu-Hét-Legénye szégyellte ezt nagyon, s így szólt:

- Hát, Móga, ezt nem hittem volna rólad! Ilyen erős emberrel még életemben nem találkoztam. Most azt akarom, hogy gyere, s birkózz meg velem!

- Komisszárius uraim - szólt Móga -, alázatosan megkérem nagyságtokat, csak úgy megyek birokra, ha megígérik, hogy nem lesz semmiféle bántódásom, ha ennek a legénynek akaratom ellenére baja esik!

A komisszáriusok megígérték.

Birokra keltek. Arra nem is került sor, hogy Móga földhöz vágja Hét-Falu-Hét-Legényét, mert alighogy hozzányúlt, s egy kicsit megszorította, azonnal összetört három oldalbordája. Móga, mihelyt érezte, hogy ropognak a csontok, azonnal elengedte.

Hét-Falu-Hét-Legénye most már nem hencegett.

- Hát, Móga, te százezerszer erősebb vagy, mint én! Nem hittem volna - hebegte, s a nagy fájdalomtól összeesett.

Hét-Falu-Hét-Legényét feltették egy kocsira, és hazavitték. Utána Móga a kisfiúval együtt elindult házról házra, hogy a komisszáriusok megígérte kenyeret és bagót elkérje. Ahogy járnak házról házra, egyszer csak rátalálnak Hét-Falu-Hét-Legényének a házára is. Móga nem akart bemenni, de a kisgyerek beunszolta. Legnagyobb csodálkozásukra Hét-Falu-Hét-Legénye nagyon kedvesen fogadta őket: kezet fogott velük, mindkettőjükkel, és asztalhoz ültette őket. Behívta az édesanyját, s bemutatta neki Mógát.

- Látod, édesanyám, ez az a nagy erejű cigány, aki összetörte a bordáimat; de megérdemeltem, mert nagyon hencegős, dicsekvő voltam. Azt hittem, nálamnál erősebb ember nincs a földkerekségen. Ne haragudj rá, édesanyám, mint ahogy én sem haragszom, hiszen én voltam a hibás.

Majd Mógához fordult, s így szólt:

- Vártalak, mert éreztem, hogy eljössz hozzánk! Addig nem is tudtam meghalni. Áldjon meg az Isten, és kívánom, hogy légy még erősebb, mint most vagy.

Móga csak nézett maga elé, és könnyezett.

- Édesanyám - fordult ismét az anyjához a legény. Utolsó kívánságom még az, hogy úgy szeresse Mógát, ahogy engem szeretett. Ha betér hozzánk, adjon neki enni-inni, ahogy nekem adott!

Ezzel Hét-Falu-Hét-Legénye lefeküdt az ágyra, és meghalt. Móga nagyon sajnálta Hét-Falu-Hét-Legényét, hiszen ő nem akarta halálát okozni. Körülállták az ágyát, és mindhárman megsiratták. Aztán Móga megcsókolta Hét-Falu-Hét-Legénye édesanyjának kezét, és a cigányfiúval hazaballagott. De szomorúsága Hét-Falu-Hét-Legényének halála miatt nem akart elmúlni. Bánatában nem szólt senkihez, csak járt-kelt, szomorkodott. Se enni, se aludni nem bírt.

Harmadnapra elkódorgott egyedül a határba, és egy dinnyeföld végén letelepedett. Nézegette a dinnyéket, hogy melyik milyen. Gondolta, úgyis ő mentette meg ezt a nagy dinnyeföldet a sárkány étvágyától, hát leszakíthat egy dinnyét. Ízlett neki, megette. Majd egy másikat is megmetszett, de az nem volt elég érett, eldobta. Így szedegette egyik dinnyét a másik után. Amelyik jó volt, megette, amelyik rossz volt, eldobta. Igen ám, de a dinnyeföldet őrizték a gazda gyermekei. Mikor látták, hogy Móga hogy pusztítja a dinnyéket, rajtaütöttek, megkötözték, és bekísérték a községházára a perzekútorokhoz. Hogy a hatalmas erejű Móga hagyta magát a gyermekektől megkötözni, nem kell csodálkozni azon, mert amilyen erős volt, ugyanolyan jószívű is, és gyermeket soha még szóval sem bántott.

Mikor a perzekútorok meglátták Mógát megkötözve, és hallották, hogy a gyerekek kötözték meg, elcsodálkoztak.

- Hogy ijedhettél meg te, Móga, ezektől a gyerekektől?

- Gondoltam, hadd szórakozzanak velem - felelte mosolyogva.

- Miért mászkálsz annyit, és miért nyúlsz a máséhoz, Móga? - faggatta az egyik komisszárius.

Móga ekkor így szólt:

- Mennem kell és vándorolnom, mert házam nincs; nyúlnom kell a máséhoz, mert semmim sincs. Tudom, hogy ez nem jól van így, de mit csináljak? Mert ha nekem meg is adják a perzekútor uraim által megígért kenyeret és pofa bagót, a többi cigánynak csak éhes marad a hasa. Nem nyúlnánk mi semmihez, ha lenne otthonunk és abban valamicskénk!

A perzekútorok aztán elengedték Mógát, s neki is meg a többi cigánynak adtak egy-egy házhelyet, amire házat építhettek, meg egy kis földecskét is, amin dolgozhattak. Nem is vándoroltak tovább a cigányok, ott maradtak azon a helyen, és Mógát megválasztották vajdának.


----------



## Zsiga28 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Hogyan készítsük el a pulykát?

"1. Vegyünk egy pulykát!
2. Egy pohár unicum.
3. Tegyük a pulykát a sütobe!
4. Még két unicum.
5. Állítsuk a hofokot 190 sütore!
6. 3 unicum további.
7. Süssük a kapcsot be!
8. Most még tovum 4 univáb.
9. Pulykázzuk meg a zsírt!
10. Unicumot a másik palackot még.
11. Dugjunk pulykákat a homérumba!
12. Poharazzunk még egy unicumot az öntbe!
13. Süssük az unicumot még egy óráig!
13+1. "Gyöngyvirágos kék ibolya-a-a-a!..."
14. Pulykáljuk meg az puha unicumját!
15. Vegyük ki a pulyákot az unicumból!
16. "Édes anyám, sirhalmomra-a-a-a!..."
17. "Kiskút, kerekes kút..."
18. Szeletum a pulyák darabbal többe!
19. Pusztuljunk tásztátum
20. Palackoljunk még egy unicum vevétet!
21. "Nyílára uccásik a krocsmrasumity!..."
22. Állítsuk meg a teritumot és pulykoljunk még egy terítéket!
23. Leterít az unipulyák, és fogyjunk el!"


----------



## kuklacsa (2013 Szeptember 11)

Nagyon jó és használható játékok.


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

alma


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

körte


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

banán


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

eper


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

szilva


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

ribizli


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

barack


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

szőlő


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

naspolya


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

málna


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

dinnye


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

füge


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

citrom


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

ananász


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

dió


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

ibolya


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

kakukkfű


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

zellergumó


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

karalábé


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

hagyma


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

brokkoli


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

spenótlevél


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

cseresznye


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

meggy


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

ananász


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

retek


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

kivi


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 11)

narancs


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

„Az igazi barátság feltételezi a szeretetet, mely a gyengédséghez vezet el,
a bizalmat,mely nem aggodalmaskodik, barátunk hűtlenségének lehetőségén,
a szabadságot,amely nem fél kimondani, a maga véleményét, az egybetartozás érzését,
amely nagylelkűen tud adni, és örömmel elfogadni.”
(Szent Ágoston)


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

*„A boldogság olyan illatszer,
Amelyet nem hinthetünk úgy másokra,
Hogy néhány csepp ne jusson nekünk is.”*


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

„A győztesek soha nem adják fel,
Akik feladják, soha nem győznek!”


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Minden megtudható egy emberről, a jelene, a múltja, a jövője, Tán a fontosabb titkai is - csak az nem, hogy mitől lát csodást benne a másik. Hol rejlik benne a reménynek az a megtestesülése, amitől egy léleknek egyszer csak érdemes lesz élni.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Mindenki egy zseni. De ha egy halat az alapján ítélsz meg, hogy milyenek a képességei a fára mászáshoz, abban a hitben élheti le az egész életét, hogy hülye.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Nem baj, ha leesel. Az se számít, ha elbuksz, vesztesz, vagy vétkezel. A gond az, ha nem tudod, miért.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Ha tudsz, segíts másokon. Ha nem, legalább ne árts nekik.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Úgy viselkedj másokkal, ahogyan te is elvárod, hogy veled viselkedjenek.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Az ember ne mindig arra vágyjon, amije nincs. Hanem inkább abból hozza ki a legtöbbet, amije van.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

A figyelem és nagyrabecsülés éppúgy bizton követi az ékesszólást, ahogy a csodálat nyomában jár a szépségnek.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Ez az öregek kötelessége. Hogy aggódjanak a fiatalokért. És a fiatalok kötelessége, hogy fittyet hányjanak az öregek aggályainak.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Minden probléma megoldását hallatlanul megkönnyíti, ha biztosan tudjuk, hogy van rá megoldás.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Elég egy fuvallat, ha a hamu alatt parázslik még valami.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Egyike az elme nagy ellentmondásainak: bármi, amit elérsz, idővel unalmassá válik, és bármi, amit nem érsz el, kívánatos marad.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

A bölcs ember nem téved el, a bátor nem fordul vissza.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

---A pletykák, még ha igazak is, olyanok, mint a lángok: ha nem kapnak oxigént, kis köpködés után elhalnak.-------------


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

--Az aggodalom voltaképpen kamat, amelyet olyan bajra fizetnek ki, amely soha nem történik meg.-------


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

----Az élet az egyetlen esély, vedd komolyan!---


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

--
A tökélesítést magán kell kezdenie az embernek, nem másokon.
----------


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

-----
Ameddig azt követeled, hogy mások ismerjék el fontosságodat, addig szenvedni fogsz, mert boldogságod az ő kezükben lesz. Felejts el "fontos" lenni! (...) Minél kevesebb elismerést követelsz, annál többet kapsz.
Andrew Matthews
-------------------


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

---Megbocsátottam a megbocsáthatatlant, megpróbáltam pótolni nélkülözhetetlen embereket és elfeledni az elfeledhetetleneket. Sokszor okoztam csalódást és csalódtam olyanokban, akiktől sosem vártam volna. Szerettem és szerettek, de sokszor el is utasítottak. Előfordult olyan is, hogy szerettek, de én nem tudtam viszontszeretni. Felhívtam valakit csak azért hogy halljam a hangját, néha elég volt egy mosoly ahhoz hogy szerelmes legyek. Sokszor féltem, hogy elveszítek valakit, aki fontos számomra.. és el is vesztettem a végén. De túléltem, és még most is élek. Már nem csak túlélem a hétköznapokat, hanem megélem azokat. Mert az élet túl sokat ér ahhoz, hogy jelentéktelenné váljon.-------


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

----
"Senki nem tud olyan nagyot ütni, mint az élet. De nem az számít, mekkorát ütsz, hanem, hogy mennyi ütést állsz ki, mikor talpon kell maradni. Bírni kell a pofont és muszáj menni tovább. Csak így lehet győzni. Ha tudod, hogy mit érsz, menj és küzdj meg azért, ami jár és közben viseld el a pofonokat. Ne mutogass másra. Ne mondd, hogy nem Te vagy a hibás, hanem ő vagy ő vagy akárki, ez gyáva duma és Te nem vagy gyáva. Te jobb vagy annál!"----------
-------------------


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

---Húzd ki magad, mosolyogj, hadd törjék csak a fejüket, hogy mitől van olyan jó kedved.
-----------


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2013 Szeptember 12)

----A különbség a sikertelen és a sikeres ember között nem feltétlenül a tehetség, hanem a kitartás.
---------------


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

A macskának jobb, mint az embereknek (...). Mikor meg akarnak szabadulni az embertől, felmásznak egy fára. Mi esetleg annyit tehetünk, hogy bezárkózunk a vécébe.
Agatha Christie


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Miből áll egy kiscica? 30% bájosság 29% csínytevés 28% dorombolás 10% puha szőr 3% ártatlanság


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

A macskák filozófiája Ahogy kimegyek a szobából a gazdám megszűnik létezni. Amikor visszatérek rejtélyes módon megint valós lesz. Paradox módon amikor ő hagyja el a szobát,én nem szűnök meg létezni -de ő igen.


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Túljárni egy macska eszén, aki nem akar befáradni a házba - ez bizony felér egy sakkfeladvánnyal. (Dominic Courcel)


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

A macskák hallószerve úgy lett felépítve, hogy az emberi hang, behatolván az egyik fülön, zavartalanul távozhasson a másikon. (Stephen Baker)


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Egy macska csak a következőhöz vezet. (Ernest Hemingway)


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

A macska csupán technikai értelemben állat, egyébként egy istenség. (Robert Lynd)


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Egy macska sokkal intelligensebb, mint gondolnánk, bármilyen bűnre megtanítható. (Mark Twain)


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

A macska szereti hallgatni, hogy szólongatják. Ott üldögél a bokrok közt alig egy méternyire a cipődtől - és hallgat téged. (Pam Brown)


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

A macskák azt akarják megtanítani nekünk, hogy az életben nincs mindennek funkciója.


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Mint cicának nincsenek nagy igényeim, csak annyi, kérlek szeress... de minden szőrszálamat külön is, ha lehet!


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

"Amikor a macskámmal játszom, sosem tudom melyikünk sportol többet.”
de Montaigne, Michel


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Emlékszel, hogy azt mondtuk "Józanok maradunk"? Hát nem sikerült...
Ismeretlen


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Sok ember azt hiszi magáról, hogy vértanú, pedig csak önsanyargató.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Azon tűnődtem, vajon Isten miért teremtett meg téged - aztán rájöttem, hogy még ő is hibázhat!


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 12)

Véleményem szerint a virágzó világpiacon 5 komputerre is lehet kereslet. (1949)
Watson, Thomas


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

One


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Kell, legyen az íróban annyi bátorság, hogy olyan véleményt nyilvánítson, ami senkiével se ellenkezik.
Móra Ferenc *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*A szellemesség nem eredeti gondolatokból áll, hanem eredeti gondolatfordulatokból.
Móra Ferenc *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Egyszer kimentettem egy kolibrit egy macska szájából. A tenyeremben tartottam az apró madarat, egyik kezemmel befedve a másikat. Nem éreztem a madár súlyát, és nem is tudtam volna, hogy ott van, ha nem éreztem volna a szívdobogását. Így van ez egy jó történettel vagy verssel is. A szívverést kell érezni, nem az olvasmány súlyát.
Ray Douglas Bradbury *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Elismerem én is, hogy a költő születik. Igen, mint a hadvezér, a politikus, a zenész, szóval minden, ki egyre vagy másra hivatva van. Kire géniusza nem mosolyog, az semmi stúdium után sem viheti előbbre ügyét.
Madách Imre *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*A jó könyveket el kellene tiltani, hogy olvassák is őket.
Móra Ferenc *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Egyes könyveket megízlelünk, másokat lenyelünk, de nagyon kevés az olyan, amelyet megrágunk és megemésztünk.
Francis Bacon *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Az a kérdés, költő és közönség hogyan
kergetőznek, hogyan keresik, és hogyan
találják meg egymást.
József Attila *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*A kutyától hűséget, kitartást tanulhat egy fiúgyermek, meg azt, hogy háromszor körbeforogjon, mielőtt lefekszik.
Robert Charles Benchley *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_* 
A kutyák igazából embernek képzelik magukat, valószínűleg egy gyereknek.
Csányi Vilmos *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*A macska, ha egyszer ráült a forró kályhalapra, soha többé nem fog forró kályhalapra ülni. De hideg kályhalapra sem.
Mark Twain *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Cselekedeteinket arra a mindig jelen lévő tudatosságra kell alapoznunk, hogy az emberek gondolkodásukban, érzelmeikben és cselekedeteikben nem szabadok, de csak annyira kötöttek indítékaik által, mint a csillagok mozgásukban.
Albert Einstein *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Szabadságát az ember rendszerint akkor becsüli, amikor már nem szabad, vagy ha szabadságát végtelen áldozatokkal vívta ki.
Széchenyi István *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Szabadságodban áll meggondolnod magad. Választhatsz másik jövőt, vagy másik múltat.
Richard Bach *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*A világot megváltani nem tudom,
De nem hagyom, hogy a világ változtasson rajtam.
Ossian *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*A házasság gondjai olyan súlyosak, hogy csak ketten tudják elviselni - sokszor pedig csak hárman.
Dumas Fils *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*A házasság az a műhely, amelyben két ember bölcsességgel, türelemmel és kölcsönös lemondással a közös boldogságon dolgozhatik. Olyan, mint a jó termőföld: csak azt adja vissza megsokszorozva, amit beléje vetnek.
Nagy Endre *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*A házasságnak az a pillanata, mikor két szív megértheti egymást, olyan rövid, mint a villám, s ha egyszer eltűnt, sohasem tér többé vissza.
Honoré de Balzac *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*A házasság olyan, mintha aláírnánk egy 356 oldalas szerződést anélkül, hogy, hogy tudnánk, mi áll benne.
Mick Jagger *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Nem akarom, hogy azt hidd, jobb lettem,
Mert egy nap neked mindent megtettem,
Bennem minden a régi, Te rólam mást hittél,
Mert a vér nem válik, a vér nem válik vízzé.
Hooligans *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Ment a hűtlen nehéz fejjel.
Visszamenne, de ő már nem kell.
Érzi hálátlan lett sorsa,
Keserű könnye arcát mossa.
Edda *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Nem adom fel, tudjátok
Láthatatlan, lapos sumákok
Istenem, de sokan vagytok, rosszak!
Edda *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Ilyenek voltunk, vadak és jók,
Bűnösök közt is ártatlanok.
Ilyenek voltunk, és marad egy jel,
Amit itt hagyunk, ha indulni kell.
Ákos*_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_* 
Most élsz, most vigyázz, hogy jól csináld,
mert a legapróbb hibád megbosszulja önmagát.
Most élsz, most örülj, hogy szép a nyár,
most örülj, hogy van, ki vár, és a két karjába zár.
Máté Péter *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Élete valahol véget ér, a szíve már nem dobog,
Fekete föld mélyén örökre megnyugodott.
Lord *_


----------



## kisJulcsi (2013 Szeptember 12)

_*Kell egy kis áramszünet
Időnként mindenkinek,
És aztán megint mehet
Minden tovább.
Hofi Géza *_


----------



## magnesi (2013 Szeptember 12)

öt kismalac


----------



## elmerogyant (2013 Szeptember 13)

21


----------



## elmerogyant (2013 Szeptember 13)

22


----------



## elmerogyant (2013 Szeptember 13)

23


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 13)

rózsa


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 13)

liliom


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 13)

tulipán


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 13)

jácint


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 13)

rebarbara


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 13)

pipitér


----------



## tűpárna (2013 Szeptember 13)

M&H írta:


> pipitér


Lassan látom az egész virágoskertet....


----------



## M&H (2013 Szeptember 13)

tűpárna írta:


> Lassan látom az egész virágoskertet....


XD


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...





hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


száraz tónak


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> száraz tónak


nedves partján


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> nedves partján


döglött béka


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> döglött béka


kuruttyol


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> kuruttyol


hallgatja egy süket ember


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> hallgatja egy süket ember


ki a vízben lubickol


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> ki a vízben lubickol


sej - haj denevér


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> sej - haj denevér


benned van a kutyavér


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> benned van a kutyavér


Fürge róka lábak


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> Fürge róka lábak


surranó kis árnyak


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> surranó kis árnyak


hipp - hopp


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> hipp - hopp


jön Vuk!


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> jön Vuk!


Ő az éjszakától


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> Ő az éjszakától


sohase fél


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> sohase fél


bár a sűrű erdő


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> bár a sűrű erdő


csupa veszély


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> csupa veszély


azt beszélik róla


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> azt beszélik róla


ravasz, mint a róka


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> ravasz, mint a róka


jön, lát, győz, fut


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> jön, lát, győz, fut


Felragyog az ég is


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> Felragyog az ég is


felkiáltok én is


----------



## Németh-Szolnoki Anna (2013 Szeptember 13)

Németh-Szolnoki Anna írta:


> felkiáltok én is


Hipp - hopp, jön Vuk!


----------



## Rémuszbácsi (2013 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

2


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)




----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)




----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)




----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)




----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)




----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## lilla9524 (2013 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Csak az itt, csak a most.
A máskor, a máshol nincsen.


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Milyen Isten képes rá,
Hogy kétszer is elveszítsem?


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Hagyjon el, hagyjon így
Ne büntessen, hogy higgyem,


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Tegye most, ha gondol rám,
De holnap már ne segítsen


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Hagyjon el, hagyjon így
Ne áltasson, hogy szeret


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

A kezem rég nem fogja már.
Panaszkodnom nincs kinek.


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Nem érdekel, mit ígér,
És nem érdekel a holnap.


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Csak az itt, csak a most,
A harangok másért szólnak.


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Most kell árts,
Vagy most kell érts.


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Most kell gyülölj,
Vagy most kell félts.


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Figyelj rám itt és most,
Hogy el ne késs.


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

...Törődj velem itt és most,
Hogy el ne késs....


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Annyi mindent veszthetsz még el
Ha a bentlakó félelmekkel


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Nem tudsz mit kezdeni
Hát kezdd el őket leküzdeni!


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Kell, hogy emlékezz minden álmodra
Mert csak űrt hagy majd múltad számodra


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Hogyha félsz attól, mit most megtennél
Tudd meg hogy lesz jobb, és nem vesztettél!


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Mindig, mindent újra el!


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

Lásd azt, amit neked szántak,
És tedd azt, amit tőled várnak,


----------



## Wirgil70 (2013 Szeptember 14)

De én nem leszek szabad szolga,
A testem megtöröd a lelkemet soha!


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

Számolva az óramondó időt
S látva, szép nap rút éjbe hogy merül,
Hogy kókad az ibolya nyár előtt,
S ezüst zúzt hogy kap a fekete fürt;


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

S hogy ejti lombját a sok büszke fa,
Mely alatt nemrég tikkadt nyáj hűsölt,
S hogy hág kévék ravatalaira
A borzas-ősz szakállú nyári zöld, -


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

Sorsodat nézem, a szépségedét:
Útja a romboló időn visz át,


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

Hisz mind búcsúzik az édes, a szép,
S hal, oly gyorsan, ahogy mást nőni lát;


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

S csak gyermeked véd a kaszás Kor ellen,
Hogy dacolj vele, mikor elvisz innen.


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

Ha meggondolom, hogy csak egy rövid
Percig teljes mind, ami nő s virágzik,


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

S e roppant színpad csak olyat mutat,
Amit titkos csillag-parancs irányít;


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

Ha látom, egy az ember s a növény,
Egyazon ég húzza föl s rontja le:


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

Friss nedvben ragyog, lankad, túl delén,
S kopik daliás emlékezete, -


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

A múlás eszméje mindig elő-
Ragyogtatja legdúsabb tavaszod,


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

Melyben küzd már a romlás s az idő,
Hogy mocskos éjbe fojtsa szép napod;


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

S küzdve az idővel, mely elragad,
Mert szeretlek, én feltámasztalak


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

Tükröm hiába mondja, hogy öregszem,
Míg egy vagytok, te meg az ifjúság;


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

A te ráncaidat kell észrevennem,
Hogy belássam: közel már a halál.


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

Mert ami csak borít téged, a szép,
Ékes köntösként fedi szívemet,


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

Mely benned él, mint bennem a tiéd;
Hogy lehetnék így nálad öregebb?


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

Légy hát óvatos, Édes, amilyen
Én vagyok, nem magamért, de teérted,


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

Úgy hordva szíved, ahogy dajka sem
Félti kicsinyét, kit annyi baj érhet.


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

S ha majd enyém meghalt, ne várd szíved:


----------



## kerbobe (2013 Szeptember 14)

Nem úgy adtad, hogy egykor visszavedd.


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

hallgatom


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

az éneket


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

elég jó


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

tetszik


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

eddig


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

6 de még javulhat


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

7.


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

9.


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

10.


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

11. továbbjutott


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

12. mára vég


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

13. elég


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

14.


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

15.


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

16.


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

17.


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

18.


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

19.


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

20.


----------



## mesike781 (2013 Szeptember 14)

jó éjt


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

itt van az ősz


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

itt van újra


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

sajnos


----------



## kingapk (2013 Szeptember 15)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszi!


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

jobb a tavasz


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

mert


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

akkor meleg van


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

egy


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

kettő


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

három


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

négy


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

öt


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

hat


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

hét


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

nyolc


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

kilenc


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

tíz


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

tizenegy


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

Tizenkettő


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

Tizenhárom


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

Tizennégy


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

Tizenöt


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

Tizenhat


----------



## eszti1221 (2013 Szeptember 15)

Tizenhét


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm!


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

1


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

2


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

3


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)




----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

négy


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

öt


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

hat


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

hét


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

8


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

10


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

11


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

12


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

13


----------



## Eszterke40 (2013 Szeptember 16)

100


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 16)

Egy kis mosoly így estére.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 16)

Ne szidjuk a bacilusokat. Sok emberben csak ők képviselik a kultúrát.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 16)

A csiga és a teknősbéka karamboloznak az erdőben. Egyetlen szemtanú van csak, a lajhár, aki éppen a helyszín közelében himbálózott a fán. A rendőrőrsön faggatják a lajhárt, mit látott e szörnyű balesetből. A lajhár a következőt vallja:
- Nem emlékszem, minden olyan gyorsan történt!


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 16)

A medve, a róka és a nyuszika kártyáznak az erdő szélén. Megszólal a medve:
- Ha még egyszer észreveszem, hogy valaki csalni próbál, beverem a vörös pofáját!


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 16)

Az egérke elmegy a moziba, de pechjére pont az elefánt ül előtte. Szegény egérke hajol jobbra, hajol balra, sehol se lát semmit. Feldühödik, két sorral előbbre ül, pontosan az elefánt elé.
Elhelyezkedik, aztán hátrafordul, és kárörvendően azt mondja az elefántnak:
- Na, most már nyújtózkodjon maga!


----------



## Arona (2013 Szeptember 17)

Ha sikeres akarsz lenni:
Érts ahhoz, amit csinálsz,
Szeresd azt, amit csinálsz,
Higgy abban, amit csinálsz,
de nagyon!


----------



## Arona (2013 Szeptember 17)

Az elért magaslatról látszik a következő csúcs.

német közmondás


----------



## Arona (2013 Szeptember 17)

"Ki méltó látni a csodát,
Az a csodát magában hordja."

Babits Mihály


----------



## Arona (2013 Szeptember 17)




----------



## Arona (2013 Szeptember 17)

A virágtalan és a gyümölcstelen ágtól,
A meddőségtől, a tunyaságtól,
Az esőtlen és a naptalan égtől,
Ments meg, Uram, a szürkeségtől.


----------



## Arona (2013 Szeptember 17)




----------



## Arona (2013 Szeptember 17)

A valóság meglátásához kell igazán nagy képzelet.

Osváth E.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

Szép estét!


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

*CSALÁDI KÖR*
Este van, este van: kiki nyúgalomba
Feketén bólingat az eperfa lombja,
Zúg az éji bogár, nekimegy a falnak,
Nagyot koppan akkor, azután elhallgat.
Mintha lába kelne valamennyi rögnek,
Lomha földi békák szanaszét görögnek,
Csapong a denevér az ereszt sodorván,
Rikoltoz a bagoly csonka, régi tornyán.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

Udvaron fehérlik szőre egy tehénnek:
A gazdasszony épen az imént fejé meg;
Csendesen kérődzik, igen jámbor fajta,
Pedig éhes borja nagyokat döf rajta.
Ballag egy cica is - bogarászni restel -
Óvakodva lépked hosszan elnyult testtel,
Meg-megáll, körülnéz: most kapja, hirtelen
Egy iramodással a pitvarba terem.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

Nyitva áll az ajtó; a tüzelő fénye
Oly hivogatólag süt ki a sövényre.
Ajtó előtt hasal egy kiszolgált kutya,
Küszöbre a lábát, erre állát nyujtja.
Benn a háziasszony elszűri a tejet,
Kérő kis fiának enged inni egyet;
Aztán elvegyűl a gyermektársaságba,
Mint csillagok közé nyájas hold világa.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

Egy eladó lyány a tűzre venyigét rak:
Ő a legnagyobb s szebb... a hajnali csillag.
Vasalót tüzesít: új ruhája készen,
Csak vasalás híja,... s reggel ünnep lészen.
Körűl az apróság, vidám mese mellett,
Zörgős héju borsót, vagy babot szemelget,
Héjából időnként tűzre tesznek sokat:
Az világítja meg gömbölyű arcukat.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

A legkisebb fiú kenyeret kér s majszol;
Üszköt csóvál néha: tűzkígyókat rajzol.
Olvas a nagyobbik nem ügyelve másra:
E fiúból _pap lesz,_ akárki meglássa!
Legalább így szokta mondani az apjok,
Noha a fiú nem imádságon kapkod:
Jobban kedveli a verseket, nótákat,
Effélét csinálni maga is próbálgat.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

Pendül a kapa most, letevé a _gazda;_
Csíkos tarisznyáját egy szegre akasztja;
Kutat az apró nép, örülne, ha benne
Madárlátta kenyér-darabocskát lelne.
Rettenve sikolt fel, amelyik belényul:
Jaj! valami ördög... vagy ha nem, hát... kis nyúl!
Lesz öröm: alunni se tudnak az éjjel;
Kinálják erősen káposzta-levéllel.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

A gazda pedig mond egy szives _jó estét,_
Leül, hogy nyugassza eltörődött testét,
Homlokát letörli porlepett ingével:
Mélyre van az szántva az élet-ekével.
De amint körülnéz a víg csemetéken,
Sötét arcredői elsimulnak szépen;
Gondüző pipáját a tűzbe meríti;
Nyájas szavu nője mosolyra deríti.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

Nem késik azonban a jó háziasszony,
Illő, hogy urának ennivalót hozzon,
Kiteszi középre a nagy _asztalszéket,_
Arra tálalja fel az egyszerü étket.
Maga evett ő már, a gyerek sem éhes,
De a férj unszolja: „Gyer közelebb, édes!”
Jobb izű a falat, ha mindnyájan esznek, -
Egy-egy szárnyat, combot nyujt a kicsinyeknek.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

De vajon ki zörget? „Nézz ki, fiam Sára:
Valami szegény kér helyet éjtszakára:
Mért ne fogadnók be, ha tanyája nincsen,
Mennyit szenved úgy is, sok bezárt kilincsen!”
Visszajő a lyánka, az utast behíván.
Béna harcfi lép be, _sok jó estét_ kíván:
„Isten áldja meg a kendtek ételét is,
(Így végezi a szót), meg az _emberét_ is.”


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

Köszöni a gazda: „Része legyen benne:
Tölts a tálba anyjok, ha elég nem lenne.”
Akkor híja szépen, hogy üljön közelébb -
Rá is áll az könnyen, bár szabódik elébb.
Éhöket a nagy tál kívánatos ízzel,
Szomjukat a korsó csillapítja vízzel;
Szavuk sem igen van azalatt, míg esznek,
Természete már ez magyar embereknek.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

De mikor aztán a vacsorának vége,
Nem nehéz helyen áll a koldus beszéde;
Megered lassanként s valamint a patak,
Mennél messzebbre foly, annál inkább dagad.
Beszél a szabadság véres napjairul,
S keble áttüzesül és arca felpirul,
Beszél azokról is - szemei könnyben úsznak -
Kikkel más hazába bujdosott... koldusnak.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

Elbeszéli vágyát hona szent földére,
Hosszu terhes útját amíg hazaére.
Az idősb fiú is leteszi a könyvet,
Figyelmes arcával elébb-elébb görnyed;
És mihelyt a koldús megáll a beszédben:
„Meséljen még egyet” - rimánkodik szépen.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

„Nem mese az gyermek,” - így feddi az apja,
Rátekint a vándor és tovább folytatja:
Néma kegyelettel függenek a szaván
Mind az egész háznép, de kivált a _leány:_
Ez, mikor nem hallják, és mikor nem látják,
Pirulva kérdezi tőle... _testvérbátyját:_
_Három_ éve múlik, hogy utána kérdez,
Még egy esztendőt vár, nem megy addig férjhez.


----------



## Krátky Kriszta (2013 Szeptember 17)

Este van, este van... a tűz sem világit,
Kezdi hunyorgatni hamvas szempilláit;
A gyermek is álmos, - egy már alszik épen,
Félrebillent fejjel, az anyja ölében.
Gyéren szól a vendég s rá nagyokat gondol;
Közbe-közbe csupán a macska dorombol.
Majd a földre hintik a zizegő szalmát...
S átveszi egy tücsök csendes birodalmát.

(1851. ápr. 10.)


----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)

Köszi a tanácsot


----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)

Türelem, türelem


----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)

csak szeretni kell és kész


----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)

tavasz kérlek ébressz fel már véget ért a tél


----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)

a boldogság nekem te vagy


----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)

mindjárt, mindjárt


----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)

na még egy


----------



## Eszterlánc73 (2013 Szeptember 18)

kész, kész, kész


----------



## Molnár Judit (2013 Szeptember 18)

Hajrá!


----------



## Molnár Judit (2013 Szeptember 18)

2004.09.18.


----------



## Molnár Judit (2013 Szeptember 18)

9 év


----------



## Molnár Judit (2013 Szeptember 18)

Valahol a világban


----------



## Molnár Judit (2013 Szeptember 18)

megszületett


----------



## Molnár Judit (2013 Szeptember 18)

több ezer gyermek


----------



## Molnár Judit (2013 Szeptember 18)

közülük 1


----------



## Molnár Judit (2013 Szeptember 18)

számomra a legszebb, a legjobb


----------



## Molnár Judit (2013 Szeptember 18)

az én "Virág"-om.


----------



## Molnár Judit (2013 Szeptember 18)

Boldog születésnapot kívánunk. Apa, Anya, tesó!


----------



## Molnár Judit (2013 Szeptember 18)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Molnár Judit (2013 Szeptember 18)

Ez a mai, utolsó.


----------



## vadgerle (2013 Szeptember 20)

,, Milyen kevés zajt csapnak az igazi csodák! Milyen egyszerűek a lényeges események."


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

Néha azért jusson eszedbe: az évek múlásával te is vissza adogatod a díszeidet. Ám ha közben lélekben gyarapodsz, nem érhet veszteség, mert e csinosságok vonzatai-szeretet...-megmaradnak, felkavarhatatlanná mélyülnek más értelmet nyernek, és kiderül, sosem a külsőnek, hanem a teljes lényednek szólnak.


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

一


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

こんにちは。。。。akkor már japánul >< 二


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

三


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

四


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

五


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

六


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

七


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

八


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

九


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

十


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

十一


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

十二


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

十三


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

十四


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

十五


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

十六


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

十七


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

十八


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

十九


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

二十


----------



## vipelf (2013 Szeptember 21)

végezteeem >< köszi >< ありがとう・・・


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

túl vagyunk a mai ebéden...


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

szerelem ha egyik a másikat repülni hagyja,de ha lezuhan, fél szárnyát kölcsönadja


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

A világ olyan mint egy tükör,látod?
...


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

Mosolyogsz és visszamosolyognak!


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

Földiekkel játszó égi tünemény


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

istenségnek látszó csalfa vak remény


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

Kit teremt magának a boldogtalan


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

s mint védangyalának bókól untalan


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

sima száddal mit kecsegtess, mért nevetsz felém


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

kétes kedvet mért csepegtetsz még mindig felém


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

kedvenc filmjeim: Igazából szerelem,Büszkeség és balítélet, Csokoládé


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

kedvenc könyvem pl: A diadalív árnyékában


----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Szélpálné Pakai Júlia (2013 Szeptember 21)

ennyi!


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Egyszer regen nagyon regen


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

zugo erdo kozepeben


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

harom nyulak osszegyultek


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

selyem fure telepultek


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Ottan sem ultek sokaig


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Talan csak egy feloraig


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Amikor felkerekedtek


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Hogy mar vegre hazamennek


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Egy szarka felettuk szallott


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

S igy kialtott


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Mit csinaltok harom nyulak


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Ugy ultok ott mint az urak


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

UGy ugy bizony mint a nyulak


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Feleltek a harom nyulak


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Eztan mar Urak leszunk


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Ezutan mar urak leszunk


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Ebedre rokahust eszunk


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

nem fogjuk az idot lopni


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Most indulunk rokafogni


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

Csacsi szarka nem elhitte


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

ropult is mar a hirt vitte


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

s a buta roka is elhitte


----------



## Dorittya (2013 Szeptember 21)

de hat hogyne hitte volna


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

Hello


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

nem szeretem


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

ha feleslegesen


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

kell


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

beszélnem vagy éppen


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

írogatnom.


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

főleg akkor,


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

ha már pár éve


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

regisztrálva voltam.


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

Mondjuk nem voltam hatalmas aktivitásban


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

de akkor is aktív voltam.


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

Csak azóta szolgáltatót váltottunk,


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

és rájöttem, hogy nem tudok a régi címmel belépni. A nevemre pedig nem is emlékszem.


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

így regisztrálnom kellett újra, mert emlékszem, hogy itt találtam akkor is jó


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

ötleteket az ovihoz.


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

zenéket


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

verses ötleteket


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

és még másokat is.


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

Így hirtelen arra gondoltam, amikor kerestem valamit,


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

hogy megpróbálkozom ezzel az oldallal.


----------



## abbiedeal (2013 Szeptember 21)

szerintem meg is lett a 20-sőt több, és örülök, hogy sikerült.


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)

egy


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)

megegy


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)

három


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)

négy


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)

ott


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)

hat


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)

hét


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)

9


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)

tíz


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)

16


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)

17


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)

18


----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## psziu (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Féderer Fruzsina (2013 Szeptember 22)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Féderer Fruzsina (2013 Szeptember 22)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


g


----------



## Féderer Fruzsina (2013 Szeptember 22)

ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Féderer Fruzsina (2013 Szeptember 22)

ehhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Féderer Fruzsina (2013 Szeptember 22)

<3 jeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Féderer Fruzsina (2013 Szeptember 22)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Féderer Fruzsina (2013 Szeptember 22)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Féderer Fruzsina (2013 Szeptember 22)

XD


----------



## Féderer Fruzsina (2013 Szeptember 22)

jőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## Féderer Fruzsina (2013 Szeptember 22)

jééééééééééééééééééééééé

nagyon jó!


----------



## m.adri1989 (2013 Szeptember 24)

"Emberek lépnek be életünkbe és elkísérnek bennünket egy darabig. Néhányan örökre velünk maradnak, mert nyomokat hagynak maguk után a szívünkben." Goethe


----------



## m.adri1989 (2013 Szeptember 24)

Szép estét!


----------



## m.adri1989 (2013 Szeptember 24)

Carpe diem


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

fifteen


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

Az élet legnagyobb kínszenvedése a némaságra ítélt szerelem. Szeretni valakit és nem tudni beszélni vele, egyenlő az őrülettel.


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

A családi idő addig terjed, amíg az emlékezet elér.


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

A szeretet az ego halála, ezért félsz tőle. Az ego retteg attól, hogy megszeressen valakit. Színlelheti ugyan, de valójában nem szerethet meg senkit. Csupán egy bizonyos pontig képes eljutni; azon túl már félni kezd. És akkor meghátrál, visszavonul. Mindenki tudja ezt, aki valaha is volt már szerelmes.


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

Az érzelmek bipolárisak, és ezt nem szabadna elhazudni. Az igazi nagy kapcsolatok különösen nagy érzelmi amplitúdókkal járnak, persze annak függvényében, hogy kinek milyen a karaktere. Egy flegmatikus vagy melankolikus nyilván másképpen fogja megélni ezeket a hullámzásokat, mint egy kolerikus vagy szangvinikus, de tudomásul kéne venni, hogy mindenki életében jelen vannak, és ez teljesen normális. Gondoljunk bele, meddig élveznénk a mozdulatlan, eseménytelen idillt? Azt, hogy mindig minden kiszámíthatóan tökéletes? Mikor elégelnénk meg a mézmocsarat? Nem érdekesebb egy kicsit izzadni néha? Tehát ne próbáljuk az érzelmeket kivasalni, csak mert boldogok akarunk lenni. Inkább az a fontos, hogy azokat az ambivalenciákat, amik együtt járnak a kapcsolattal, jól viseljük el.


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

Még a legborúsabb napon is fel szokott csillanni egy-egy kósza napsugár, és ritkán akad olyan komor napunk, amelyen ne érne valami apró öröm is minket.


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

Szeretve lenni mindig is titokzatos dolog: kérdezősködni, hogy tisztábban lássunk, nem ajánlatos. A másik fél a legjobb esetben egyáltalán nem tudja megindokolni szerelmét; rosszabb esetben pedig olyan indokra fog hivatkozni, amelyet Ön eddig nem tartott a legvonzóbb tulajdonságának; például egy anyajegyre az Ön bal vállán. Hallgatni ez esetben is arany.


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

10


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

9


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

8


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

- Mi a különbség az anyós és a ceruzaelem között?
- ???
- Az elemnek van pozitív oldala is.


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

7


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

6


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

5


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

4


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

3


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

2


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

1


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

Akik 1990 előtt születtek, azaz MI kész csoda, hogy életben maradtunk. Nekünk még nem volt gyerekülésünk az autóban, a gyógyszeres és vegyszeres üvegek könnyedén nyithatóak voltak, nem volt semmi furfangos védelemmel ellátva, de még a fiókok és ajtók sem voltak felszerelve biztonsági nyitóval. És mikor bicajozni mentünk, nemhogy könyökvédőnk és sisakunk nem volt, de még rendes biciklink sem. Azért az nem volt semmi. Mi még csapból ittuk a vizet, és azt se tudtuk, mit jelent pontosan az ásványvíz.

MI NEM NAGYON UNATKOZTUNK, ha tehettük kimentünk játszani. Igen, ki! Egész nap kint voltunk, a szüleink pedig csak sejtették, hogy élünk és megvagyunk, hiszen még Matáv telefon se nagyon volt, nemhogy mobil. Pláne nekünk, gyerekeknek! Nyáron a derékig érő fűben és közeli kiserdőkben játszottunk, mégsem lettünk kiütésesek és nem tört ránk allergiás roham. Nem tudtuk mi az a pollen, és a parlagfűről azt hittük, hogy a sárkányfű egyenes ági rokona. Ha elestünk, megsérültünk, eltört valamelyik végtagunk, vagy csak szimplán betört a fejünk, senkit nem pereltek be ezért. Egyszerűen mi voltunk a hibásak. Sőt! Ha az erősebb elgyepálta unalmában a kisebbet és gyengébbet, az is rendben volt. Ez így működött és a szüleink nem nagyon szóltak bele ebbe sem.

ÉTKEZÉSI SZOKÁSAINK Schobert Norbi mércéjével mérve nap mint nap tartalmazták a halálos dózis többszörösét, de még egy MC-Donald's-on edződött átlagos amerikai elhízott kisgyerek is helyből nyomna egy hátra szaltót attól, amit mi leküldtünk kaja címszóval. Gondoljunk csak az iskolai menzára.. És mégis itt vagyunk. A kakaóban nem volt A, B, C, D és E vitamin, viszont Bedeko-nak hívták és már ez is elég volt a boldogságunkhoz. Szobi szörpöt ittunk, ami hírből sem ismerte az édesítőszert, viszont tömény cukorból készült. A limonádét még magunknak kevertük, és mosatlanul ettük a fáról a gyakran éretlen gyümölcsöt.

VOLTAK BARÁTAINK! Olyanok, akikkel találkoztunk kint az utcán, a focipályán vagy a pingpong asztaloknál, vagy ha mégse, akkor egyszerűen becsengettünk hozzájuk és beengedtek minket. Nem kellet megkérdezni a szülőket. Sem a miénket, sem az övéket! Nem vittek és nem hoztak a szülők autóval... Mégis itt vagyunk. Nyakunkban lógott a lakáskulcs, mikor játszani mentünk, és nem ritkán fadarabokkal, botokkal harcoltunk, labdával dobáltuk egymást, mégis itt vagyunk. Nem ütöttük ki egymás szemét, a többi seb pedig begyógyult. Focizni is csak az állhatott be, aki tudott. Akkor még volt egy íratlan szabály, amit ma nehezen értünk már meg mi is: azt csináld, amihez értesz. Aki pedig nem értett a focihoz, pláne nem tudta rendesen kirúgni az ellenfél bokáját, az csak csalódottan nézhette a játékot a rácson túlról, vagy odébb állhatott, és más játékot, más játszótársakat kereshetett magának.

A SZERELMET nem brazil sorozatokból tanultuk, csak egyszerűen megéltük. Boldogan szaladtunk végig az utcán az első csók után, úgy, mintha már sohasem akarnánk megállni.

HA EGY TANÁR nyakon vágott, nem szúrtuk le egy késsel, nem pereltük be és nem sírtunk otthon a szülőknek. Sőt! Ha lehetett, el se mondtuk. Ismertük a törvényt és ha vétkeztünk, szüleink nem álltak mellénk. Megtanítottak úgy élni, hogy tudjuk, mit jelent a KÖTELESSÉG, a BŰNTUDAT, a JÓÉRZÉS, a FELELŐSSÉG. Ismertük ezeknek a szavaknak a MÉLYSÉGÉT.


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

Szép álmokat mindenkinek!


----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)

20


----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)

19


----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)

18


----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)

17


----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)

16


----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)

15


----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)

14


----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)

13


----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)

13


----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)

12


----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Lola20 (2013 Szeptember 25)




----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_After school, walking home
Fresh dirt under my fingernails_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_And I can smell hot asphalt
Cars screech to a halt to let me pass_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

And I cannot remember
What life was like through photographs


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_And trying to recreate images
Life gives us from past_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_And sometimes it's a sad song
But I cannot forget, refuse to regret_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_So glad I met you
And take my breath away, make everyday_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_Worth all of the pain that I have gone through
And Mama, I've been crying_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_'Cause things ain't how they used to be
She said the battles almost won_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_And we're only several miles from the sun
Now moving on down my street_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_I see people I won't ever meet
I think of her, take a breath_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_Feel the beat in the rhythm of my steps
And sometimes it's a sad song_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_But I cannot forget, refuse to regret
So glad I met you_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_And take my breath away, make everyday
Worth all of the pain that I have gone through_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_And Mama, I've been crying
'Cause things ain't how they used to be
She said the battles almost won
And we're only several miles from the sun_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_The rhythm of her conversation
The perfect sin of her creation_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_The sex she slipped into my coffee
The way she felt when she first saw me_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_Hate to love and love to hate her
Like a broken record player_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_Back and forth and here and gone
And on and on and on and on_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_But I cannot forget, refuse to regret
So glad I met you_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_And take my breath away, make everyday
Worth all of the pain that I have gone through_


----------



## AmyCandy (2013 Szeptember 25)

_And Mama, I've been crying
'Cause things ain't how they used to be
She said the battles almost won
And we're only several miles
Said the battles almost won
And we're only several miles from the sun_
_
 21._


----------



## NaPeMa (2013 Szeptember 26)

Fák,csillagok,állatok és kövek
Szeressétek a gyermekeimet.(Szabó Lőrinc)


----------



## NaPeMa (2013 Szeptember 26)

A szavak nem érnek semmit 
elszállnak mint az őszi szél,
A szeretet, ha tiszta szívből fakad
elkíséri az embert,amíg él. (József A.)


----------



## NaPeMa (2013 Szeptember 26)

Ahhoz,hogy megváltozzanak a körülményeid,
előbb neked kell megváltoznod.
Ahhoz,hogy jobbra forduljon a sorsod
előbb neked kell jobbá válnod. (Jim Rohn)


----------



## NaPeMa (2013 Szeptember 26)

Óvakodj tőle,bármeddig is élj,
hogy embert külsejéről ítélj.(La Fontaine)


----------



## NaPeMa (2013 Szeptember 26)

Aki nem tudja merre tart,azt oda vezetik ahova akarják.(Sütő András)


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

1


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

3


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

5


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

2


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

4


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

Jó az oldal


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

Szeretek horgolni


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

Szeretem a kézimunkát


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

Érdekel a keresztszemes hímzés


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## Csillagfényes (2013 Szeptember 26)

Sok féle technika érdekel


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

Kísérletezni a konyhába lehet.


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

Süti készítéskor


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

29


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

Kikel használni a napos időt


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

7-dik hozzászólás .


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

Már csak 12-kell.


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

Remélem hamar letelik.


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

9-


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

5-


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

4-


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

3-


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

2-


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

1-


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)




----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

Ezt már egyszer


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

nagyon-nagyon


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

régen végig csináltam


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

akkor is 20 értelmes


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

hozzászólást kellet írni


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

nem ment könnyen


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

mégis megcsináltam


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

most is meg fogom


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

írni a 20 értelmes


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

hozzászólást!


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

Kicsit nehézkes


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

persze semmi nem könnyű


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

ilyen az élet


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

hiába próbáltam


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

a régi nevemet


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

a jelszót ,semmi nem müködött


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

gondoltam akkor újra


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

regisztrálok


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

erre a nagyon szuper


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

oldalra!


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

szerintem megvan a 20 nagyon értelmes


----------



## agika05 (2013 Szeptember 26)

hozzászólás


----------



## marcsi072 (2013 Szeptember 26)

Biztos sikerül kitartás.


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

péntek, az én napom...


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

cooler than me..


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

ugye mondtam mááár, hazudoznod kár...


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

new york, tokió, párizs, milánó....


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

mindenhol ugyanaz a szél fúj...


----------



## Yaren (2013 Szeptember 27)

reggel mindent másként látsz...


----------



## S.Gyöngyi (2013 Szeptember 27)

egy


----------



## S.Gyöngyi (2013 Szeptember 27)

kettő


----------



## S.Gyöngyi (2013 Szeptember 27)

három


----------



## S.Gyöngyi (2013 Szeptember 27)

négy


----------



## S.Gyöngyi (2013 Szeptember 27)

négy


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 28)

egy


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 28)

van néhány olyan sérülés, amit nem kell, hogy megragassz


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

kettő


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

három


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

négy


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

öt


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

hat


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

hét


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

nyolc


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

kilenc


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

tíz, tíz tiszta víz...


----------



## Ilon-a (2013 Szeptember 29)

S.Gyöngyi írta:


> négy


inkább ÖT-leteljünk!


----------



## erpe60 (2013 Szeptember 29)

1


----------



## erpe60 (2013 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## erpe60 (2013 Szeptember 29)

3


----------



## erpe60 (2013 Szeptember 29)

4


----------



## erpe60 (2013 Szeptember 29)

for you


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

tizenegy


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

16


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## kvhajni (2013 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

vajh.. miért törlődött a régi regisztrációm??? 
egy


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-19


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-18


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-17


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-16


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-15


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-14


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-13
Baj van!
Nem az én hibám
Miért gondolod hogy a tiéd lenne?
Statisztikai valószínűség


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-12
Ne bámuld állandóan a melleimet!
Bocsi, egy férfinál ez csak azt jelenti hogy nyitva a szeme.


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-11
Oh... király újabb tudós!
Igazából asztrofizikus.
Ez mit jelent?
Azt hogy okosabb mint TE!


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-10
Ha minden szabályt betartasz, minden jóból kimaradsz.


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-9


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-8
A rossz hajót találtam el!


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-7
Nem akarom, hogy meghaljon! Nem szükséges...


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-6


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-5
Ehető?
Attól függ mennyire éhes.


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-4


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-3


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-2


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

-1


----------



## vjung (2013 Szeptember 29)

0
és nagyon remélem nem váltotok újra szervert és törlődik a regem...


----------



## peppinu (2013 Szeptember 30)

Akkor tag vagyok?


----------



## szőkkenő (2013 Szeptember 30)

köszönöm


----------



## szőkkenő (2013 Szeptember 30)

123


----------



## szőkkenő (2013 Szeptember 30)

22


----------



## szőkkenő (2013 Szeptember 30)

23


----------



## szőkkenő (2013 Szeptember 30)

24


----------



## szőkkenő (2013 Szeptember 30)

25


----------



## szőkkenő (2013 Szeptember 30)

26


----------



## szőkkenő (2013 Szeptember 30)

27


----------



## szőkkenő (2013 Szeptember 30)

28


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Október 1)

Jaj ez tök jó


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Október 1)

Közel sem vagyok tökéletes. Hibáztam
és hibázom. Adtam már sok mosolyt és
könnyet is. Csalódtam és okoztam
csalódást. Sokszor hittem annak, akinek
nem kellett volna és elfordultam attól,
akiben kellett volna hinnem. Szerettem és
gyűlöltem néha meggondolatlanul.
Vártam mikor már nem kellett volna, és
kapkodtam, mikor még várnom kellett
volna. Voltam már túl türelmes, de
ijesztően türelmetlen is, néha önző, vagy
túl megalkuvó, de ember vagyok! Egy idő
után megtanultam a finom különbség
tételt, a kézfogás és az önfeladás között.
Megtanultam hogy a vonzalom nem
azonos a szerelemmel és a társasság a
biztonsággal. És hozzászoktam, hogy
emelt fővel és nyitott szemmel fogadjam
a vereséget! A felnőtt méltóságával nem,
pedig a gyerek kétségbeesésével!


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Október 1)

''Mielőtt elítélsz, vedd fel a cipőmet és járd végig az utamat. Járd végig a múltamat, érezd a könnyeimet, éld át a fájdalmaimat, az örömömet... Tedd meg a lépéseket, amelyeket én megtettem és botladozz meg minden kövön, amelyen én megbotlottam... S mindegyik botlás után állj fel és menj tovább, úgy ahogy én tettem. Csakis ezután ítélkezhetsz rólam, felettem. Akkor mondhatod, hogy ismersz!"


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Október 1)

“Emberi törvény kibírni mindent,és menni-menni tovább,akkor is ha nem élnek már benned remények,és csodák.”


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Október 1)

"Azok a férfiak, akik a nőket gyámoltalan
és bájos játékszernek tekintik, olyan
nőket érdemelnek, akik elragadó és nagy
összegű bankszámlának tekintik őket."


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Október 1)

"Az élet színpadának Te is színésze vagy,
de vigyázz jól, hogy mindig jó színész
maradj!
Mert az élet nem más mint komédia,
kinek vígjáték, kinek tragédia"


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

Minden férfi életében csak egy nő létezik, a többi csupán az árnyéka.


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

Minden pillanatban ott a lehetőség, hogy betoppan valaki igazán különleges az életedbe. Sohasem tudhatod, hogy melyik lesz az a perc, amikor ott terem melletted. Hiszen ilyen ez: jön, amikor eljött az ideje, megérkezik, és nem kérdés a folytatás. Persze van, hogy már annyira vágysz arra, hogy betoppanjon, hogy minden apró lépésre azt hiszed, hogy boldoggá fog tenni, közben meg csak hátráltat az összes.


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

Ha nem figyelek oda, úgy fogok megöregedni, hogy elfelejtek felnőni előtte.


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 1)

Újabb regisztráció, az előző megsemmisült...


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

Semmi sem lehetetlen annak, akinek nem magának kell megcsinálnia.


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

Sajnos vége a 20 fok körüli, kellemes időjárásnak. Egyre hűvösebbre, erős szélre, esőre készüljetek a héten.


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

Sajtos-túrós és még bónuszként szárított paradicsomos is. Kiskorúak is bátran ehetik és cserébe hallgathatják, hogy “nahát, mi még azt sem tudtuk, mi az a szárított paradicsom, te meg még 2 éves sem vagy és jóízűen eszegeted”. Naná, hogy nem tudtuk, ők meg azt nem tudják majd, hogy milyen élmény volt banán-címkéket gyűjtögetni és ragasztgatni a kis matricás füzetkénkbe. Na ugye. Szóval Brúnó például imádja. Mármint a szárított paradicsomot. Meg az olívát. Meg a csicseriborsót. Meg a kuszkuszt. Hallod?Még a kuszkuszt is. Félek, hogy még a pacalt is megenné Már ha kapna.


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Október 1)

Jaj most,hogy mondod a banán matricát mi is gyűjtöttük ezerrel


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

Esik még egy kicsit, aztán felszakadoznak a felhők.


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

Egy ismeretlen kémiai anyagnak köszönhetően
a nőket többféle baktériumtól is megvédi
a tőzegáfonya. Ráadásul finom is.


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

A beírásokat akár teljesen át lehet írni,
a kommentelők erről nem értesülnek.


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

A Zene Világnapján hegedűgálával tisztelegnek Yehudi Menuhin előtt.


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

Légy tisztában piaci értékeddel, mutasd a legjobb arcodat, de maradj őszinte, mutass tiszteletet a munkaadó felé.


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

Itt az ősz! Ideje lenne szüretelni. Indítsd be a motorokat...


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Október 1)

Itt van az ősz itt van újra ....


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

Még kellene 2 hsz...


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 1)

Nekem picit több, de lassan meglesz.


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Október 1)

3


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Október 1)

2


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Október 1)

1


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Október 1)

Ájáj jupiiii


----------



## JacopoBelbo1932 (2013 Október 1)

xyz


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 1)

Alakul...


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Anna


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Ágnes


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Bea


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Cecília


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Diana


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Adeps lanae


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Urticaria folium


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Radix


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Drizzt Do'Urden


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Ashura


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Watanuki Kimihiro


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

xxxHOLiC


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Ichihara Yuuko


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Maru


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Moro


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Mokona


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Shizuka Doumeki


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Zashiki-Warashi


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

Mugetsu


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

1


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

2


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

3


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

4


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

5


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

6


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

7


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

8


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

9


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

10


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

11


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

12


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

13


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

14


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

15


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

16


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

17


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

18


----------



## Satsuki (2013 Október 1)

19


----------



## veritas86 (2013 Október 1)

20


----------



## Jurij_Zhivago (2013 Október 1)

Nem tartottam túl barátságosnak a fogadtatást.


----------



## Jurij_Zhivago (2013 Október 1)

ez nagyon durva


----------



## Jurij_Zhivago (2013 Október 1)

így ki lehet kínlódni az elvárt hozzászólást, pedig jobb lenne frissebb és értelmes témákat feltenni


----------



## Jurij_Zhivago (2013 Október 1)

én nem tudom hogyan lehet itt kiigazodni, a magam hozzászólásait sem találom


----------



## Jurij_Zhivago (2013 Október 1)

Na a végén még barátkozunk is.


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 2)

És még el is gondolkoztam, miket írt be...


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 2)

Jééé, a smiley-t nem látom, pedig esküszöm, ott volt...


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

hová mész kiscsibe


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

Megyek én a csibe bölcsibe


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

Mit csinálsz ott kiscsibe


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

azt amit a nagy csibe


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

csak kicsibe


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

mókuska mókuska felmászott a fára


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

leesett leesett eltörött a lába


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

doktorbácsi ne gyógyítsa meg


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

huncut a mókus újra fára ment


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

gyerekek gyerekek szeretik a perecet


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

sósat sósat


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

jó ropogósat


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

aki vesz annak lesz


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

aki nem vesz éhes lesz


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

in vino veritas


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

ember küzdj és bízva bízzál


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

ha jó a kedved üsd a tenyered


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

jót s jól


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

süss fel nap


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

fényes nap


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

kertek alatt a ludaim megfagynak


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

szeress, hogy szeressenek


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

légy hű önmagadhoz


----------



## csiszi140 (2013 Október 3)

köszönöm


----------



## csiszi140 (2013 Október 3)

aki másnak vermet ás, maga esik bele


----------



## csiszi140 (2013 Október 3)

sok lúd disznőt győz


----------



## csiszi140 (2013 Október 3)

addig jár a korsó a kútra, amíg el nem törik


----------



## csiszi140 (2013 Október 3)

száz szónak is egy a vége


----------



## csiszi140 (2013 Október 3)

megtalálja a zsák a foltját


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 4)

A mókusunk már nem számít a melegre, megcsinálta a fészkét és elbújt...


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 4)

És úgy látom, még mindig beszélnem kell.


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 4)

_Beszéltesd az embereket, akkor megszeretnek. Ne untasd őket a magad sorsával, hanem hagyd, hogy a magukét mondják. Érdekel, nem érdekel? Mindegy. Ha nem vagy kíváncsi, akkor is mutass kíváncsiságot. Az emberek hálásak azért, ha valaki meghallgatja őket._


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 4)

_A Tudomány sosem képes a Természet végső rejtélyeit megoldani, mivel a rejtélynek mi magunk is részei vagyunk._


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 4)

_Az igazság sosem diadalmaskodik, csak kihalnak az ellenfelei. _


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 4)

_Elragadtatni könnyű magunkat - ez mindnyájunk adottsága -, de az már nem könnyű - és nem is vagyunk mindnyájan képesek rá -, hogy arra haragudjunk, akire kell; annyira, amennyire kell; akkor, amikor kell; azért, amiért kell; és úgy, ahogy kell._


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 4)

„A Mester mondotta: _Amit nem kívánnál saját magadnak sem, olyat ne tégy te se más emberekkel szemben!_”


----------



## Vijnani7 (2013 Október 4)

Somoskői László írta:


> Élj a mának!


 Én pont ezen vagyok Mostanság! Percekre sikerül is


----------



## Vijnani7 (2013 Október 4)

Bosszyka írta:


> „A Mester mondotta: _Amit nem kívánnál saját magadnak sem, olyat ne tégy te se más emberekkel szemben!_”


CSak olyat tégy Másokkal, amit nem bánsz, ha Veled is megtesznek


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Október 4)

yxnvxkjymjnv


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Október 4)

mckmklcmjnj


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Október 4)

gfédfnbéioj


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Október 4)

kjhvnnnmkjnbkj


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Október 4)

kjhvnnnmkjnbkj


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Október 4)

nvknm nlm


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Október 4)

b,knjb kbv,


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Október 4)

nvjlnlbnn l


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Október 4)

likhjglblhjv


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Október 4)

lbgnliknj hguj


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Október 4)

jkofghnphnbj


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Október 4)

gj iljcijjchbjcn


----------



## Szilvia Iván (2013 Október 4)

vuigvgcgk


----------



## carazu (2013 Október 5)

1


----------



## carazu (2013 Október 5)

kettő


----------



## carazu (2013 Október 5)

tres


----------



## carazu (2013 Október 5)

four


----------



## carazu (2013 Október 5)

fem


----------



## carazu (2013 Október 5)

roku


----------



## carazu (2013 Október 5)

en gång slockna alla stjärnor


----------



## carazu (2013 Október 5)

men de lysa alltid utan skräck


----------



## carazu (2013 Október 5)

na még egy utolsót


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 6)




----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 6)




----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 6)




----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 6)

Sziasztok˘˘


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 6)

ÜDV


----------



## Izolda Vajda (2013 Október 7)

*Gyimóthy Gábor: Nyelvlecke

Egyik olaszóra során,
Ím a kérdés felmerült:
Hogy milyen nyelv ez a magyar,
Európába hogy került?

Elmeséltem, ahogy tudtam,
Mire képes a magyar.
Elmondtam, hogy sok, sok rag van,
S hogy némelyik mit takar,

És a szókincsben mi rejlik,
A rengeteg árnyalat,
Példaként vegyük csak itt:
Ember, állat hogy halad?

Elmondtam, hogy mikor járunk,
Mikor mondom, hogy megyek.
Részeg, hogy dülöngél nálunk,
S milyen, ha csak lépdelek.

Miért mondom, hogy botorkál
Gyalogol, vagy kódorog,
S a sétáló szerelmes pár,
Miért éppen andalog?

A vaddisznó, hogy ha rohan,
Nem üget, de csörtet - és
Bár alakra majdnem olyan,
Miért más a törtetés?

Mondtam volna még azt is hát,
Aki fut, miért nem lohol?
Miért nem vág, ki mezőn átvág,
De tán vágtat valahol.

Aki tipeg, miért nem libeg,
S ez épp úgy nem lebegés,
Minthogy nem csak sánta biceg,
S hebegés nem rebegés!

Mit tesz a ló, ha poroszkál,
Vagy pedig, ha vágtázik?
És a kuvasz, ha somfordál,
Avagy akár bóklászik.

Lábát szedi, aki kitér,
A riadt őz elszökell.
Nem ront be az, aki betér . . .
Más nyelven, hogy mondjam el?

Jó lett volna szemléltetni,
Botladozó mint halad,
Avagy milyen őgyelegni?
Egy szó - egy kép - egy zamat!

Aki "slattyog", miért nem "lófrál"?
Száguldó hová szalad?
Ki vánszorog, miért nem kószál?
S aki kullog, hol marad?

Bandukló miért nem baktat?
És ha motyog, mit kotyog,
Aki koslat, avagy kaptat,
Avagy császkál és totyog?

Nem csak árnyék, aki suhan,
S nem csak a jármű robog,
Nem csak az áradat rohan,
S nem csak a kocsi kocog.

Aki cselleng, nem csatangol,
Ki "beslisszol" elinal,
Nem "battyog" az, ki bitangol,
Ha mégis: a mese csal!

Hogy a kutya lopakodik,
Sompolyog, majd meglapul,
S ha ráförmedsz, elkotródik.
Hogy mondjam ezt olaszul?

Másik, erre settenkedik,
Sündörög, majd elterül.
Ráripakodsz, elódalog,
Hogy mondjam ezt németül?

Egy csavargó itt kóborol,
Lézeng, ődöng, csavarog,
Lődörög, majd elvándorol,
S többé már nem zavarog.

Ám egy másik itt tekereg,
- Elárulja kósza nesz -
Itt kóvályog, itt ténfereg...
Franciául, hogy van ez?

S hogy a tömeg miért özönlik,
Mikor tódul, vagy vonul,
Vagy hömpölyög, s még sem ömlik,
Hogy mondjam ezt angolul?

Aki surran, miért nem oson,
Vagy miért nem lépeget?
Mindezt csak magyarul tudom,
S tán csak magyarul lehet... !



Bencze Imre: Édes, ékes apanyelvünk


Kezdjük tán a jó szóval: Tárgy esetben jót. 
Ámde tóból tavat lesz, nem pediglen tót.
Egyes számban kő a kő, többes számban kövek.
Nőnek nők a többese, helytelen a növek.

Többesben a tő nem tők, szabatosan tövek,
Aminthogy a cső nem csők, magyarföldön csövek.
Anyós kérdé van két vőm, ezek talán vövek?
Azt se tudom mi a cö, egyes számú cövek?

Csók - ha adják - százával jó, ez benne a jó.
Hogyha netán egy puszit kapsz, annak neve csó?
Bablevesed lehet sós, némely vinkó savas,
Nem lehet az utca hós, magyarul csak havas.

Miskolcon, ám Debrecenben, Győrött, Pécsett, Szegeden,
Mire mindezt megtanulod, beleőszülsz idegen.

Agysebész, ki agyat műt, otthon ír egy művet.
Tűt használ a műtéthez, nem pediglen tüvet.
Munka után füvet nyír, véletlen sem fűvet.
Vágy fűti a műtősnőt. A műtőt a fűtő.
Nyáron nyír a tüzelő, télen nyárral fűt ő.

Több szélhámost lefüleltek,
Erre sokan felfüleltek,
Kik a népet felültették,
Mindnyájukat leültették.
Foglár fogán foglyuk van.
Nosza tömni fogjuk.
Eközben a fogházból
megszökhet a foglyuk.
Elröppenhet foglyuk is,
hacsak meg nem fogjuk. 

Főmérnöknek fáj a feje, vagy talán a fője?
Öt perc múlva jő a neje, s elájul a nője.
Százados a bakák iránt szeretetet tettetett,
Reggelenként kávéjukba rút szereket tettett.
Helyes, kedves helység Bonyhád, hol a konyhád helyiség.
Nemekbol, vagy igenekbol született a nemiség?

Mekkában egy kába ürge Kába kőbe lövet,
Országának nevében a követ követ követ.
Morcos úr a hivatalnok, beszél hideg s ridegen,
Néha játszik, nem sajátján, csak idegen idegen.
Szeginé a terítőjét, szavát részeg Szegi szegi,
Asszonyának előbb kedvét, majd pedig a nyakát szegi.
Elvált asszony nyögve nyeli a keserű pirulát:
Mit válasszon: a Fiatot, fiát vagy a fiúját?

Ingyen strandra lányok mentek,
Minden előítélettől mentek,
Estefelé arra mentek,
Én már fuldoklókat mentek.

Eldöntöttem megnősülök, fogadok két feleséget.
Megtanultam, hogy két fél alkot és garantál
egészséget.
Harminc nyarat megértem, mint a dinnye megértem,
Anyósomat megértem, én a pénzem megértem.

Hiba mentes mentő vagyok,
Szőke Tisza partján mentem,
Díszmagyarom vízbe esett,
Díszes mentém menten mentem.

Szövőgyárban kelmét szőnek.
Fent is lent, meg lent is lent.
Kikent-kifent késköszörűs lent is fent meg fent is
fent.
Ha a kocka újfent fordul: fent a lent és lent is fent.

Hajmáskéren pultok körül körözött egy körözött,
Hagyma lapult kosarában, meg egy adag körözött.
Fölvágós a középhátvéd. Három csatárt fölvágott. 
Hát belőle vajon mi lesz? Fasírt-é vagy fölvágott?

Díjbirkózó győzött tussal,
Nevét írják vörös tussal,
Lezuhanyzott meleg tussal,
Prímás várja forró tussal.

Határidőt szabott Áron,
Árat venne szabott áron.
Átvág Áron hat határon,
>Kitartásod meghat Áron.

Felment - fölment, tejfel - tejföl, ...
Ne is folytasd barátom!
Első lett az ángyom lánya a fölemás korláton.

Magyarország olyan ország, hol a nemes nemtelen,
Lábasodnak nincsen lába, aki szemes szemtelen.
A csinos néha csintalan, szarvatlan a szarvas,
Magos lehet magtalan, s farkatlan a farkas.
Daru száll a darujára s lesz a darus darvas.
Rágcsáló a mérget eszi, engem esz a méreg.
Gerinces vagy rovar netán a toportyán féreg?

Egyesben a vakondokok vakond avagy vakondok?
Hasonlókép helyes lesz a kanon meg a kanonok?
Némileg vagy nemileg? Gyakori a gikszer.
"Kedves egesz seggedre!" köszönt a svéd mixer.
Arab diák magolja: "tevéd, tévéd, téved,
Merjél mérni mértékkel, mertek, merték, mértek.
Pisti így szól: "Kimosta anyukám a kádat!"
Viszonzásul kimossa anyukád a kámat?
Óvodások ragoznak: "Enyém, enyéd, enyé",
Nem tudják, hogy helyesen: tiém, tiéd, tié.

A magyar nyelv, remélem meggyőztelek barátom,
Külön leges-legszebb nyelv, kerek e nagy világon.

*


----------



## Izolda Vajda (2013 Október 7)

üdv


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

hello


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)




----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

Almás – meggyes bögrés

Hozzávalók : 4 bögre apró kockára vágott alma , 1/2 bögre magozott meggy (befőtt), 1/2 bögre apróra vágott dió, 3/4 bögre kristálycukor, 2 bögre finomliszt, 1/2 bögre étolaj, 4 egész tojás, 1 kk. fahéj, 1 kk. sütőpor, 1 kk. szódabikarbóna
Elkészítés : A tojásokat az olajjal és a cukorral habosra keverjük. A többi hozzávalóval elkeverjük és sütőpapíros tepsibe öntjük. 175 fokra előmelegített sütőben kb. 45 percig sütjük.
Megjegyzés : 1 bögre meggyel készítettem, nem féllel, de legközelebb felesben készítem az almával. A bögrém 2.5 dl volt. Nekem 30 perc alatt megsült. 23 * 31 cm-es tepsiben készült.


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

Banán tekercs
7 tojás
26 dkg cukor
1 kiskanál szódabikarbóna
6 dkg kakaó
2 evőkanál liszt
2dl tejföl
25dkg margarin
1 csomag vaníliás cukor
2 db banán
Tészta: 6 tojás sárgája, 12dkg cukor, szódabikarbóna, 4dkg kakaó  összekeverjük és hozzáadjuk a tojások felvert habját. Margarinozott, lisztezett tepsiben 10 percig sütjük és konyharuhába tekerjük.
Krém: 1 tojás, 2 kanál liszt, dl tejföl megfőzzük. A margarint 14dkg cukorral habosra keverjük és a kihűlt péphez adjuk. Két részre osztjuk, egyik felébe 1 cs vaníliát,a másik felébe 2 dkg kakaót teszünk.
1 – tészta
2 – fehér krém
3 – barna krém
4 – banán


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

Töki pompos
A tésztához:
3 közepes krumpli megfőzni, összetörni vagy villával összenyomni
1 kis doboz kefir
3 evőkanál olaj
fél dl tejben fél kocka életsztőt felfuttatni egy kevés cukorral
fél kg liszt
1 teáskanál só
Összegyúrni, keleszteni. Kiolajozni a tepsit, elegyengetni rajta a tésztát. Villával megszurkálni, picikét elősütni /180 °-on/ (tényleg kicsit, mert hamar megsül, csak annyira, hogy ne legyen nyers). Utána megkenni fokhagymás tejföllel (én fél litert használtam és 3 gerezd fokhagymát, kicsi borsot és sót tettem még bele). Megszórni a hozzávalókkal: elősütött húsos szalonnával, vékonyra vágott lilahagymával ,kevés füstölt kolbásszal meg reszelt sajttal. Amikor a sajt megpirul, akkor kész!
Hozzávalók : 50 dkg liszt, 3 dkg élesztő, 3 evőkanál porcukor, 1 mokkáskanál só, 2 evőkanál olvasztott vaj, 3 dl langyos tej


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

Ne jöjj el sírva síromig,
Nem fekszem itt, nem alszom itt;
Ezer fúvó szélben lakom
Gyémánt vagyok fénylő havon,
Érő kalászon nyári napfény,
Szelíd esőcske őszi estén,
Ott vagyok a reggeli csendben,
A könnyed napi sietségben,
Fejed fölött körző madár,
Csillagfény sötét éjszakán,
Nyíló virág szirma vagyok,
Néma csendben nálad lakok
A daloló madár vagyok,
S minden neked kedves dolog…
Síromnál sírva meg ne állj;
Nem vagyok ott, nincs is halál.


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

Mákos guba torta - Zila tortaformábanNyomtatás Hagyományos éttermi desszertek Zila Tortaformára újragondolva. Próbálja ki különleges receptjeinket, vagy gondolja újra régi kedvenceit! 
Elkészítési idő: kb 50 perc
Hány szeletre szóljon a recept?: 
Hozzávalók (1 db 1212 szeletes Zila Tortaformához)
11 l tej (2,8%-os)
200200 g cukor
33 db tojássárgája
250250 g darált mák
11 db vaníliarúd
1010 db / 350350 g kifli
11 db citrom reszelt héja
11 db narancs reszelt héja
Elkészítés
1. A kifliket kb. 1 cm-es kockákra vágjuk, és egy tálba helyezzük.
2. A tejet a mákkal, cukorral, citromhéjjal, narancshéjjal és a vaníliarúd kikapart belsejével felforraljuk.
3. Majd ennek a főzetnek kb. a 3/4 részét a kiflire öntjük, a kiflidarabokat beleforgatjuk és hagyjuk, hogy azok megszívják magukat.
4. A maradék folyadékot lehűtjük és belekeverjük a tojássárgáját. Ezek után ezt is a kiflidarabokra öntjük, és óvatosan elkeverjük az egészet.

5. A bekevert gubát kifújt Zila formába helyezzük, és kártyával betömörítjük.

6. 170°C-os előmelegített sütőben 25 perc alatt készre sütjük.
Ha kisült, a felületét megszórjuk morzsával, átfordítjuk, és a szilikonformát azonnal levesszük.
7. A kisült tortát vaníliapudinggal, vagy ízlés szerint más öntettel töltjük. Végül tejszínhabbal díszíthetjük.


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)




----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)




----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

szia!!!!!


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)




----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

Hozzávalók:
A pudinghoz: 2 csomag vaníliás puding, 9 dl tej, 6 evőkanál cukor
A tésztához: 5 tojás, 25 dkg cukor, 1 csomag vaníliás cukor,1 dl tej, 1 dl olaj, 25 dkg liszt, 2 evőkanál kakaó, 1 csomag sütőpor

A mázhoz: 2 kis pohár tejföl, 4 evőkanál porcukor, 1 csomag vaníliás cukor
Elkészítés: A pudingot megfőzzük, félrerakjuk kihűlni (néha keverjük meg, hogy ne legyen hártyás a teteje).
Az 5 tojássárgáját, a 25 dkg cukrot és a vaníliás cukrot elkeverjük. Lassan hozzáadjuk az 1 dl tejet, az 1 dl olajat, majd a lisztet, kakaót, a sütőport, és a végén a kikevert tésztához adjuk a keményre vert tojás habját. Sütőpapírral vagy vajjal, liszttel kikent tepsibe tesszük a tésztát, és vizes kanállal beleszaggatjuk a pudingot. 180 fokon megsütjük. 2 pohár tejfölbe elkeverünk 4 evőkanál porcukrot és 1 csomag vaníliás cukrot, és a forrón kivett sütire öntjük szépen elkenve. Ettől lesz olyan kráteres.

Megjegyzés : Én most 1 vanilíás és 1 puncsos pudinggal készítettem. A hozzászólásaitokat olvasva azt ajánlom, hogy ne nagy kanállal, hanem kis kávéskanállal szaggassátok a pudingot a masszába, mert akkor nem lesz nagy a súlya és nem fog lesüllyedni az aljára.
Annyit változtattam a receptem, hogy én a tejfölös mázat sütés elött tettem a sütire.
Én 24 * 32 cm-es tepsiben sütöttem, alacsony hőfokon ( kb. 160 - 170 fokon ), kb. 35 - 40 percig.
És ami még több hozzászólás témája volt, a puding mennyisége. Mehet bele a 2 cs. puding, " elfér " benne. Sőt, így utólag kóstólás után azt mondom kell is bele a 2 cs. puding. Természetesen 1-el is elkészíthető, ha valaki spórolni akar.


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

Pizzás csiga / böbsi konyhájából
Hozzávalók:
2.8 dkg élesztő
50 dkg liszt
1 púpos evőkanál tejföl
1 evőkanál olaj
2,4 dl víz
2 kiskanál só
1 kiskanál cukor
Töltelék: pizzakrém, kb. 15 dkg gépsonka, 10-15 dkg reszelt sajt
A hozzávalókat összegyúrjuk, vagy dagasztógépbe tesszük, ha megkelt, téglalapra nyújtjuk.
Ráteszünk a pizza krémet, a sonkaszeleteket, és a reszelt sajt 3/4-ét.
Feltekerjük mint a rétest, és 2 ujjnyi vastagra vágjuk.
A korongokat tepsire helyezzük, és sajttal megszórjuk.
Előmelegített sütőben 200 fokon 20 percig sütjük.
Megjegyzés : Én nem csak gépsonkát, hanem apróra szelt bacont is szórtam rá és füstölt sajtot is használtam. Én a tésztából 2 nagy téglalapot készítettem. ( így nem volt olyan vastag a tészta )


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

"Tündérországban csak híre sincs a télnek,
Ott örökös tavasz pompájában élnek;"


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

Száll a madár, ágrul ágra,
Száll az ének, szájrul szájra


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

Sajtot talált a holló, fölvitte a fára


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

Róka koma nagyon megkívánta.


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

Magas a fa, magasan ül a holló rajta.


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

Csőréből a zsákmányt azért is kicsalja


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

Holló asszony- szól neki-, örülök, hogy látom


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

nincs kegyednél gyönyörűbb madár a világon


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

Fönn a hollóm hallgat, és szorítja a sajtot.


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

A róka vár, majd úgy tesz, mit aki elcammog.


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

Lép egyet, és morog, hogy a holló is hallja:


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

De mit ér a szépség, ha rút hozzá a hangja!


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

Rút a hangom?- A hollót elfutja a méreg


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

s károgni kezd: Ez neked nem elég szép ének?


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

De még milyen ! nevet a róka, és a sajttal,


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

mit a holló kiejtett, vidáman elnyargal.


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

Róka és a holló,
Megírta Aesopus.


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

Mindannyiunk előtt ismerős ez opus.


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

Mégis elismétlem e témát pár szóval.


----------



## antalami (2013 Október 7)

majd megtoldom néhány variációval.


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)




----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

Töki pompos
A tésztához:
3 közepes krumpli megfőzni, összetörni vagy villával összenyomni
1 kis doboz kefir
3 evőkanál olaj
fél dl tejben fél kocka életsztőt felfuttatni egy kevés cukorral
fél kg liszt
1 teáskanál só
Összegyúrni, keleszteni. Kiolajozni a tepsit, elegyengetni rajta a tésztát. Villával megszurkálni, picikét elősütni /180 °-on/ (tényleg kicsit, mert hamar megsül, csak annyira, hogy ne legyen nyers). Utána megkenni fokhagymás tejföllel (én fél litert használtam és 3 gerezd fokhagymát, kicsi borsot és sót tettem még bele). Megszórni a hozzávalókkal: elősütött húsos szalonnával, vékonyra vágott lilahagymával ,kevés füstölt kolbásszal meg reszelt sajttal. Amikor a sajt megpirul, akkor kész!
Hozzávalók : 50 dkg liszt, 3 dkg élesztő, 3 evőkanál porcukor, 1 mokkáskanál só, 2 evőkanál olvasztott vaj, 3 dl langyos tej


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

50 dkg liszt
25 dkg sütőmargarin (+ 6,5 dkg sütőmargarin megolvasztva)
25 dkg túró
2 dl tejföl
1 evőkanál só
3 dkg friss élesztő (+ kicsi tej, amiben felfut)
reszelt sajt a tetejére
Elkészítés
Az élesztőt a kis langyos tejben megfuttatjuk, majd a hozzávalókkal összeállítjuk a tésztát. Egy éjszakára (vagy 1-2 órácskára, mi sosem várunk vele ennél többet) hűtőbe tesszük. Hűtőből kivéve 8 cipóra szedjük, elnyújtjuk, és olvasztott margarinnal megkenjük, megint összehajtjuk. Ezt a műveletet párszor megismételjük. Ettől szép leveles lesz. 1 cm vastagra nyújtjuk, kis pogácsaszaggatóval (2,5 - 4 cm átmérőjű) kiszaggatjuk. A tetejére sajtot szórunk és megsüt


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)

sziasztok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 7)




----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

Az ember több annál, mint amit alkotni tud! (Balázs Ferenc)


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

"Ne félj a tökéletességtől! Úgysem éred el sohasem." Salvadore Dali


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

"Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrizd a nyugalmad. Ha nincs igazad, nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd." Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

Csak addig vagyunk szigorúak mások iránt, míg magunkat nem ismerjük. ((EÖTVÖS))


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

A szegénység csaknem mindig egyenes arányban áll a tehetséggel. (PLEHANOV)


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

"A barátság igazi dicsősége nem az egymás felé kinyújtott kéz, nem a kedves mosoly, nem is a társaság öröme, hanem az a lelki-szellemi megvilágosodás, amelyben részed lehet, amikor rádöbbensz, hogy egy embertársad hisz és megbízik benned."

Ralph Waldo Emerson unitárius teológus, költő


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

Az ember nem változtathatja meg az életét anélkül, hogy maga is meg ne változna. 

*Simon de Beauvoir*


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

Amit az ember nem szerez meg, mindig jobbnak látszik annál, mint
amije van. Ebben rejlik az emberi lét romantikája és hülyesége.

Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

'A szeretet lángjaiban a legkeményebb vasnak is meg kell olvadnia.
Senki sem téríthet el engem ettől a meggyőződéstől, mert a
tapasztalás tanított meg reá.'

Gandhi


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

Indián mondás: 
Ha majd kivágtad az utolsó fát, megmérgezted az utolsó folyót, és kifogtad az utolsó halat, rádöbbensz, hogy a pénz nem ehető.


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

P. Tillich gondolata: 

Az első lépés azon az úton, hogy az ember erős legyen, abban áll, hogy az ember magának bevallja saját gyengeségét.


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

" A gondolkodás olyan mint az ejtőernyő. Akkor jó, ha nyitott! "


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

Voltaire gondolata:
Akinek látszunk, arról mindenki ítélhet, amilyenek valóban vagyunk, arról senki sem.


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

"Nem akkor leszünk magabiztosak, ha mindig igazunk van, hanem akkor, ha nem félünk a tévedéstől "
Peter T . McIntyre


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

Karinthy Frigyes gondolata: 
"Nem értünk rá tanulni, mert folyton tanítottak."


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

"Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosak meg tele vannak kételyekkel." * Bertrand Russel*


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

"Az alkotó élet titka az, hogy felnőttkorban is megőrizzük
a gyermekkor szellemét." Thomas Huxley


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

"A világ tele van készséges emberekkel. Az egyik fele kész dolgozni,
a másik fele kész hagyni őket dolgozni." Robert Frost


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

*"A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben." /Abraham Lincoln/*


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

*Ne tartsd fontosnak, hogy fontosnak tartsanak, egyszerűen csak szeress, és fontos leszel!*


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

*"Boldog és bölcs, aki azzal ébred: ma jobb akarok lenni, mint tegnap voltam.” /Fénelon/*


----------



## Szupy (2013 Október 7)

*
"Bármi legyen is a kincsed, úgy tartsd kezedben,
mintha vizet tartanál.
Mert ha megszorítod, eltűnik. Ha kisajátítod,
tönkreteszed.
Tartsd szabadon, és örökre a tiéd marad." /Anthony de Mello/*


----------



## k.kanga21 (2013 Október 8)

Ha azt akarod, hogy beszéljenek valamiről, kérj meg rá egy férfit... ha azt, hogy valamit megcsináljanak, akkor egy nőt.
Margaret Thatcher


----------



## k.kanga21 (2013 Október 8)

“A világnak több szerény zsenire van szüksége – olyan kevesen maradtunk.”
(*Oscar Levant*)


----------



## k.kanga21 (2013 Október 8)

Igazából sosem növünk fel, csak megtanuljuk, hogyan kell viselkedni nyilvános helyen.” Bryan White


----------



## k.kanga21 (2013 Október 8)

“Táncolni kell, Uram. A zene majd csak megjön valahonnan.” (Zorba,a gorog)


----------



## k.kanga21 (2013 Október 8)

“Mindenki hallja, hogy mit mondasz, a barátok meghallják azt, amit mondasz, de az igazi barát figyel arra is, amit nem mondasz ki.” (Szokratesz)


----------



## k.kanga21 (2013 Október 8)

“Az igaz barát nem az, aki meghív egy drága ebédre, hanem az, aki halkan odaszól, hogy beragadt a fogad közé egy darab káposzta.”


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 8)




----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 8)

Az élet szép


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 8)




----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 8)




----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 8)

Dolgozni csak pontosan szépen.....


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 8)

Csók


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 8)




----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 8)




----------



## Endy4 (2013 Október 9)

Néha a csend is lehet olyan csodálatos, mint bármilyen dallam.
Rob Thurman


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

több mint 2 éve regisztráltam


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

meg feltölteni sem vszínű


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

türelem, türelem


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

biztosan megoldódik


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

lehet van vmi oka


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

merre tovább?


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

mit is tegyek?


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

God bless you all!


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

Úgy szeretnék menni Ausztráliába!


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

Járt már ott valaki?


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

Éltem ott 14 évet...


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

Van ez a könyv,


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

"A lélek kilenc arca"


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

nagyon szeretném elolvasni


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

de most a hozzászólásokat gyüjtöm


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

bár már egyszer megvolt a húsz


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

de hátha ez segít


----------



## brucknerika (2013 Október 9)

úgy legyen...húsz!


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

1


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

2


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

3


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

4


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

5


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

6


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

7


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

8


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

9


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

10


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

11


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

12


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

13


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

13


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

12


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

13


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

14


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

15


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

16


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

17


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

18


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

19


----------



## Puskás Szilvia (2013 Október 9)

20


----------



## Mazsolanagyi (2013 Október 9)




----------



## LosAmigos (2013 Október 9)

22


----------



## Amylas (2013 Október 9)




----------



## Jurij_Zhivago (2013 Október 9)

úgy látom épületesek a hozzászólások


----------



## Jurij_Zhivago (2013 Október 9)

Miért sivárosodott el ennyire ez az oldal?


----------



## Jurij_Zhivago (2013 Október 9)

Tényleg csak a kényszerűség szüli ezeket a hozzászólásokat?


----------



## LosAmigos (2013 Október 10)

Veréb mondja 
Mehetett volna 1 hozzászólásba is, nem percenként egy


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Nagyon örülök,hogy itt vagyok!


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Szeretném nagyon az oldal lehetőségeivel élni.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Tudom,sok mindent fogok látni.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Jó lenne minél előbb.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Talán sikerül barátokra lelnem


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Ezt minél hamarabb szeretném.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Kiváncsi vagyok sok mindenre.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Már alig várom .


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Érdekelnek a gyerekekkel kapcsolatos anyagok is.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Bízom benne,hogy érdekesek.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Gondolom itt levelezni is lehet.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Kicsit már elfáradtam.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Remélem jól alszom éjszaka.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Ha már nem fáj a fejem,jobb lesz.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Szeretnék örülni új barátaimnak.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Szeretem a rántott húst.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

A sült krumplit is kedvelem.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Főzni ritkán szoktam.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Viszont gyakran olvasok.


----------



## Kovács Erzsébet (2013 Október 10)

Utazni is nagyon szeretek.


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

1


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

2


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

3


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

4


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

5


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

6


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

7


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

8


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

9


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

10


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

11


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

12


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

13


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

14


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

15


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

16


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

17


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

18


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

19


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

20


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

21


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

22


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

23


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

24


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

25


----------



## vivorubato (2013 Október 11)

26


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

Köszöntök mindenkit ebben a forumban...


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)




----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)




----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)




----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

A


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

B


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

C


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

D


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

E


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

F


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

G


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

H


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

I


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

J


----------



## LosAmigos (2013 Október 11)

k


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

K


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

L


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

M


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

N


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

O


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

P


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

R


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

S


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

T


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

U


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

V


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

X


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

Y


----------



## carmen75 (2013 Október 11)

Z


----------



## Izolda Vajda (2013 Október 11)

GYors suti: (bögrés)

2 bögre liszt 
1 cs sütőpor
1 bögre mák (nem darált!)
1 bögre cukor
1 bögre napraforgó olaj
1 bögre tej
3 tojás
csipet só
porcukor a tetejére


----------



## Libretom (2013 Október 11)

Ez érdekes, és hozzászóltam két nap alatt sokszor, és linket is megadtam,. Ezek szerint ezeket törlik? Szuper!


----------



## Izolda Vajda (2013 Október 11)

Elkészítés:

Előmelegítjük a sütőt.
Átszitáljuk a lisztet, hozzáadjuk a sütőport, a mákot, a cukrot, az olajat, a tejet, a tojást és a csipet sót, jól elkeverjük (én kézi mixert használtam).
Sütőpapírral kibélelt tepsibe öntjük, és készre sütjük (tűpróbát végzünk).
Tálalás előtt meghintjük porcukorral.


----------



## Libretom (2013 Október 11)

Az is szabály, hogy "értelmes" legyen a hsz. Ha itt lövöldözünk össze-vissza, az értelmes lesz? Vagy értelmetlen, ha van benne link? Nem nagyon értem....


----------



## Izolda Vajda (2013 Október 11)

Tényleg felkell irni az ABC-t h legyen 20 hozzászolás?


----------



## Libretom (2013 Október 11)

Nem, ha az ember elolvassa mondjuk a híreket, vagy a blogokat. Kár, hogy erre kevés 48 óra, de azért megtesszük, amit lehet.


----------



## Libretom (2013 Október 11)

"Mielőtt feltöltenél bármit-először olvasd el ezt !" címmel találtam egy témát. Mivel hiába kerestem megfelelően részletes szabályzatot, megnéztem. Fellégeztem, mert találtam egy linket "Fórumszabályzat" címmel, ahol többek közt a feltöltésekről lehet(ne) tájékozódni. A link nem működik... és hogy ezt miért ide írom: megpróbáltam "válaszolni" az előbbi témában, de az van kiírva: számomra ez nem érhető el..... Tehát a kör bezárult!


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A1


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A2


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A3


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A4


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A5


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A6


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A7


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A8


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A9


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A10


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A11


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A12


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A13


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A14


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A15


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A16


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A17


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A18


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A19


----------



## AnnDoroty (2013 Október 12)

A20


----------



## Izolda Vajda (2013 Október 14)

B1


----------



## Izolda Vajda (2013 Október 14)

B2


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

egyik kedvenc idézetem 
Ne keverd össze a személyiségemet a viselkedésemmel, mivel a személyiségem ÉN vagyok, a viselkedésem pedig attól is függ TE ki vagy!


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

I don't have an attitude problem. You have a problem with my attitude and that's not my problem.


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

Lehetsz dühös, mert a rózsák közt tüskék vannak, vagy lehetsz boldog, mert a tüskék közt rózsák vannak. - Nézőpont kérdése


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

"Változtass a hozzáállásodon, és a Világ veled változik. Ne változtass, és a Világ akkor is változik, csak nélküled." (A.J. Christian)


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

Nem, nem változtam meg, csupán ennyi pofára esés után eljutottam arra a szintre, hogy már nem nézek el mindent.


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

A zen emberek azt mondják: keresd meg az eredeti arcodat. Találd meg, miképpen vagy hiteles


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

“Tartsd a kezed egy percig a forró kályhán, meglátod, egy órának fogod érezni. Beszélgess egy csinos nővel egy órát, mintha csak egy perc lenne. Na, ez a relativitás.” (Albert Einstein)


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

"Ha nem vagy kész változtatni az életeden, nem lehet segíteni rajtad." Hippokratész


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

"Mindenki tudja, hogy bizonyos dolgokat nem lehet megvalósítani, mígnem jön valaki, aki erről nem tud, és megvalósítja." Einstein


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

"Nincs zavarbaejtőbb, mint látni, hogy valaki elvégzi azt, amit mi lehetetlennek hittünk."Sam Ewing


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

"Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül."


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

Nem vagyok én lusta, csak energiatakarékos.


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

“Elvárni a világtól, hogy igazságos legyen veled, mert jó vagy, ugyanolyan, mintha azt várod egy bikától, hogy ne támadjon meg, mert vegetáriánus vagy.” (Dennis Wholey)


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

Én már az előző életemben sem hittem a reinkarnációban


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

Nem szeretem a káoszt, de ő szeret engem


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

Ne vígy engem a kísértésbe, odatalálok magam is.


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

Az emberek 66%-a nem tud számolni. Gondolják csak meg, majdnem az emberiség fele!


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

A mártíromság az egyetlen út, hogy tehetség nélkül híres ember legyél.


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

Az emberek 7/5-e nincs tisztában a törtek jelentésével.


----------



## Tóth Anna (2013 Október 15)

A kivétel erősíti a vakbelet.


----------



## gabikaanyuka (2013 Október 15)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Önmagadat gondolattal definiálni: önmagad korlátozása.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Az ellenszegülés merevvé teszi a lelkedet, megkeményíti éned burkát, s így elkülönít mindentől. A megengedéssel minden kapcsolatod alapjaiban változik meg, hiszen így mindenkit olyannak fogsz elfogadni, amilyen.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Az emberekben minden véggel kapcsolatban némi rossz érzés él, mert minden befejeződés egy kis halál. Ezért mondjuk búcsúzáskor: "viszontlátásra".


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: A külső forma csak átmeneti visszatükröződése annak, aki te belül vagy, ami a lényeged. Ezért nem hagyhat el soha a szeretet és a szépség, míg a külső formák idővel mind elhagynak.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Egy kutya játékossága, feltétel nélküli szeretete és készsége, hogy bármely pillanatban ünnepelje az életet, gyakran éles ellentétben áll gazdája belső állapotával: deprimált, szorong, problémák terhe nyomja a vállát, elveszett a gondolatokban, s már nincs jelen az egyedül létező helyen és időpontban, vagyis az itt és mostban. Az ember elcsodálkozik: ilyen alak mellett vajon hogyan tud ez a kutya lelkileg ennyire egészséges, ilyen örömteli maradni?


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Minden félelem: valami elvesztésének a félelme, ami által csökkensz, amitől kevesebb leszel.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: 
A vágy: igény arra, hogy hozzáadj magadhoz valamit, hogy teljesebben lehess önmagad.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Nem azzal lelsz lelki békére, ha átrendezed életkörülményeidet, hanem ha fölismered, hogy ki is vagy valójában, a legmélyebb szinten.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: A múlt a jelen hiányán keresztül állandósítja önmagát.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Semmit sem kell birtokolnod ahhoz, hogy bőségben érezhesd magad, ha viszont folyamatosan így érzel, akkor szinte bizonyos, hogy dolgok érkeznek az életedbe. A bőség csak azokhoz áramlik, akiknek az már megvan. Ez szinte igazságtalanságnak hangzik, pedig természetesen nem az, hanem: egyetemes törvény. A bőség és az ínség is belső állapot, ami aztán a valóságodként jelenik meg.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: A halál nem az élet ellentéte. Az életnek nincs ellentéte. A halál ellentéte a születés. Az élet örök.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Végső soron nem vállalsz felelősséget az életért, amíg nem vállalsz felelősséget ezért a pillanatért - a mostért. Ugyanis a most az egyetlen hely, ahol az élet föllelhető.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: A fejlődés érdekében az emberiség hatalmas nyomás alatt van, mert fajunknak ez az egyetlen esélye az életben maradásra. Ez befolyásolni fogja életed minden aspektusát, különösen a bensőséges kapcsolataidat. Még soha nem voltak a kapcsolatok ennyire problémásak és konfliktussal terheltek, mint napjainkban. Ahogy arra talán már magad is rájöttél, nem az a funkciójuk, hogy boldoggá vagy elégedetté tegyenek. Ha továbbra is a meghitt kapcsolatban keresed a megváltást, akkor újra és újra ki fogsz ábrándulni. Ha azonban elfogadod, hogy a kapcsolat nem azért van, hogy boldoggá, hanem hogy tudatossá tegyen, akkor az már valóban a megváltás lehetőségét kínálja számodra, és összhangba kerülsz azzal a magasabb tudatossággal, amelyik bele akar születni ebbe a világba! Azokat, akik ragaszkodnak a régi mintákhoz, egyre több fájdalom, erőszak, zavarodottság és őrület várja.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Sohasem jön el a mostaninál tökéletesebb pillanat.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle:
Hagyd abba önmagad és partnered bírálgatását! A legnagyobb mértékben azzal mozdíthatod elő kapcsolatod megváltozását, ha társadat teljesen olyannak fogadod el, amilyen, anélkül, hogy megpróbálnád őt kritizálni vagy megváltoztatni.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Azonnal megtalálod Istent, amint ráébredsz, hogy nem kell keresned őt.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Ha figyelmedet maximálisan a testedben tartod, lehorgonyzódsz a most-ban. Nem veszíted el magad sem a külső világban, sem az elmédben. (...) Ez majdnem olyan, mintha az egész testeddel figyelnél vagy olvasnál.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Csakúgy, mint az útjelző, a szó is önmagán túlmutat. (...) Ha erős ellenérzés él benned az "Isten" szóval kapcsolatban - ami a ragaszkodás negatív formája -, akkor emiatt esetleg nem csak a szót utasítod vissza, hanem azt a realitást is, amelyre a szó utal. Ezzel viszont elvághatod magadat attól a lehetőségtől, hogy megtapasztald ezt a valóságot.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Ha nincs öröm, nyugalom és könnyűség abban, amit teszel, az még nem feltétlenül jelenti, hogy mást kéne tenned. Elegendő lehet csak máshogyan tenni. A "hogyan" mindig fontosabb, mint a mit. Nézd meg, képes vagy-e sokkal több figyelmet szentelni a tevékenységnek, mint az eredménynek.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Bármit is tartalmaz a jelen pillanat, fogadd el, mintha magad választottad volna azt! Mindig vele működj, s ne ellene! Tedd barátoddá és szövetségeseddé, ne pedig az ellenségeddé! Csodálatosan át fogja ez alakítani az egész életedet.


----------



## Quakes (2013 Október 15)

Tolle: Akárhol is vagy, légy ott teljesen!


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

eleve


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

Ahogy egyre inkább megismersz valakit,


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

minden külső tulajdonsága apránként elhalványul.


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

Már nem számít, milyen színű a haja, vagy hogy milyen magas


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

- idővel sokkal inkább a lelkét figyeled, nem a külsejét.


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

Ezért mondják azt, hogy igazán a másik ember belsőjébe szeretünk bele;


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

a külseje után persze vágyakozhatunk,


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

tetszhet nagyon a szeme vagy az izmos hasa,


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

de ezeket csak a szemeddel szereted, nem a szíveddel!


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

Mikor úgy igazán megismersz és megszeretsz valakit,


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

minden külső hiányossága vagy hibája eltűnik.


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

Ez a szeretet lényege


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

a tökéletlenségek mögött meglátni valakiben a szépséget.♥


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

Új évi fogadalom: Nem ígérek meg semmit, de azt betartom!


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

Minden olyan belső, amelynek 
belseje van,


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

éppen olyan külső,


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

mint 
amilyen 
belső az a külső


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

amelynek külseje 
van.


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

tetszik


----------



## Major Nóra (2013 Október 16)

Köszönöm a hasznos információkat!


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

hol jön?


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

Én látom!


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

persze nem ide.


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

vagy mégis?


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

száraz mi?


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

tónak nedves, vagy nem?


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

partra vetett vagy?


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

remélem nem.


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

békavári uraság volt.


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

egyébként meg sok szúnyogot evett a nyáron,


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

és akkorára hízott mint,


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

egy ökör.bors.borsos ökör,


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

két borsos ökör.


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

a szúnyog a béka meg az ökör. Ismered?


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

nem?


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

Én sem.


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

jól nyísd ki a szemed,


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

és a füled,


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

mert nemsokára..


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

bennt vagyok


----------



## MGandhi (2013 Október 16)

ez pedig egy ráadás, na.


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

Az igazi veszedelem azokban az órákban rejlik, amelyek simának látszanak.
Szabó Magda


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

Megtanulja az ember, hogy nem azok a percek a legsúlyosabbak, amelyekben valóban történik valami (...), hanem a látszólag ártatlanok, üresek.
Szabó Magda


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

A kisszerű örömök, az alantas élvezet rabolja el az ember idejét és figyelmét. A magasabb rendű célokat, mint az igazi szeretet és a szellemi kapcsolat ember és Isten között, kiűzi az életünkből a mindennapok sok apró-cseprő bajai.
Philippa Gregory


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

Nem kellenek nagy dolgok, az apróságokban rejlik a varázslat. 
Oravecz Nóra


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

A nagy dolgok gyakran apróságokon múlnak.
Stephen King


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

Nincsen új a nap alatt, csupán a réginek a változatai!
Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

Sehol sem olyan hangos a csönd, mint egy kihalt munkahelyen.
Kathy Reichs


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

Az első tea keserű, mint az élet, a második erős, mint a szerelem, a harmadik szelíd, mint a halál.
Lángh Júlia


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“Majdnem minden tudásunkért nem azoknak tartozunk, akik egyetértettek, hanem azoknak, akik nem.” (*Charles Caleb Colton*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“A házasság nem verseny – sosem kell feljegyezni az állást. Isten azért rakott minket egy csapatba, hogy közösen győzzünk.” (*Herbert és Zelmyra Fisher*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“Teljes munkaidős anyának lenni a legjobban fizetett állás… hiszen a fizetség tiszta szeretet.” (*Mildred B. Vermont*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“Mindannyian saját, eredeti gondolkodásmóddal születünk, gyakran mégis utánzóként halunk meg.” (*Erich von Däniken*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(*George Bernard Shaw*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.” (*John C. Maxwell*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“Ha természetes módon élsz, sosem leszel szegény, de ha a képzelgések szerint, sosem leszel gazdag.” (*Epikurosz*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.” (*Seneca*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“Tökéletes ember nincs, csak tökéletes emberi szándék.” (*Robin Hood*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.” (*Alexandre Dumas*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“Sajnos nagyon sokan hiszik azt, hogy a csend olyan űr, amit mindenképp ki kell tölteni még akkor is, ha nincs fontos mondandójuk.” 
(*Nicholas Sparks*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“Az elme önmagában képes a Poklot Mennyé, a Mennyet Pokollá változtatni.” (*John Milton*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“Fájdalmas a vereség, de még fájdalmasabb, ha nem a legjobb formádat adtad!” (*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

“Ha gyenge vagy hozzá, hogy harcolj, öleld át ellenséged. Amíg mindkét karja átölel, addig nem tud fegyvert fogni rád.” (*7 év Tibetben című film*)


----------



## ViktoriaKovacs (2013 Október 16)

Köszönöm


----------



## Erzsébet13 (2013 Október 16)




----------



## gombagi (2013 Október 16)

Köszönöm szépen, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## gombagi (2013 Október 16)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## gombagi (2013 Október 16)

Sok ismerősöm ajánlotta már, hogy regisztráljak.


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

Ahány fej, annyi gondolat.


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal, köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

Ne tartsd fontosnak, hogy fontosnak tartsanak, egyszerűen csak szeress, és fontos leszel.


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

"Soha ne félj kimondani azt, amiről egész lelkeddel tudod, hogy igaz." /Márai Sándor/


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

A nehéz ügy nagyon nehéz, még annál is nehezebb!


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

"A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben" /Abraham Lincoln/


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

"A beszéd maga a civilizáció. A szó, még az ellentmondó is, összekapcsolja az embereket. A szótlanság elszigetel!" /Thomas Mann/


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

"A győztesek soha nem adják fel, akik feladják soha nem győznek!"


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

"Könnyebb az igazságot felismerni, mint elismerni"


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

Nem szabad emlékezni arra, amit adtál.
De sosem szabad elfelejtened, amit kaptál.


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

Ha már mindenről és mindenkiről lemondtál,
ne feledd, hogy köztük vagy magad is.


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

"A becsület olyan, mint a gyufa, csak egyszer lehet felhasználni." /Moldova György/


----------



## Törökné Mógor Katalin (2013 Október 16)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


Jó ez az idézet!


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

Még mindig nincs meg


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

Mikor leszek már állandó tag?


----------



## Sz.Riett (2013 Október 17)

Ezzel a gondolattal szeretnék ide is beköszönni:

“Sohasem vagyunk sebezhetőbbek, mint amikor bízunk valakiben – de paradox módon, ha nem tudunk bízni, nem találhatunk sem szeretetet, sem boldogságot.”

/Walter Anderson/

Sziasztok!


----------



## Sz.Riett (2013 Október 17)

*"A halál elkerülhetetlen. Ígérete már születésünkkor megpecsételi mindannyiunk sorsát. De mielőtt ez az ígéret betartatik, mind azt reméljük, hogy történik velünk valami. Legyen az gyönyör-teli szerelem, vagy békés családi élet, esetleg gyötrelmes veszteség, mind arra vágyunk, hogy megtapasztalhassunk valamit, ami értelmet ad életünknek. De a szomorú valóság az, hogy nem minden élet nyer értelmet. Egyesek a számukra ezen a bolygón kimért időt a partvonalon ücsörögve töltik. Arra várván, hogy történik velük valami. Míg késő nem lesz."*


----------



## Sz.Riett (2013 Október 17)

“Szemben a közhittel, a lusta ember nemcsak az, aki átalussza az időt vagy ölbe tett kézzel üldögél. A restségnek létezik egy sokkalta megtévesztőbb és kifinomultabb formája. Az a fajta sürgés-forgás, lázas tevés-vevés, ami a valódi cselekvés megkerülése. Némi “filozófiával” azt mondhatnám, hogy ezer tetszetős tévedés se pótol egyetlen igaz gondolatot se súlyban, se erényben.
A pontos, igaz cselekvés az, amelyik számba veszi és mérlegeli a “pálya” minden nehézségét, és a “véletlenek” esetleges szélfúvását éppúgy, mint a föladat “bemérhető” részét, persze nehéz, s nemegyszer kevésbé látványos a vaksi “szorgoskodásnál”. A közvélemény könnyen ítél a látszat után, s az izzadtságot legtöbbször a koncentrált figyelem elébe helyezi. Pedig ez a csúsztatás melegágya ennek a fajta kritikai lustaságnak és előítéletnek, mely melegágya a burkolt restségnek, belső tunyaságnak, s csupán képmutató változata a hét alvásra ítélt mesebeli semmittevésnek. Ahogy a félelem és élhetetlenség a betegségbe, úgy menekül nemegyszer a belső restség az aktivitásba, a minőség megkerülésével a középszerűség tevékeny gyakorlatába.” 

/Pilinszky János/


----------



## Sz.Riett (2013 Október 17)

*"Pedig a szerelem mindig más. Mindegy, hogy hányszor szeretünk életünkben, egyszer, kétszer vagy tízszer: az új szerelem mindig ismeretlen. A szerelem vagy a pokol fenekére taszít, vagy a mennyországba röpít, de egy biztos: valahova eljuttat. És nem utasíthatjuk vissza, mert létünk alapfeltétele. Ha nem merjük elfogadni, éhen halunk egy karnyújtásnyira a fától, amely hiába kínálja gyümölcseit. Mindenütt a szerelmet kell keresnünk, és vállalnunk kell, hogy esetleg órákig, napokig vagy akár hetekig szomorúak és csalódottak leszünk miatta. Mert abban a pillanatban, amikor elindulunk keresni a szerelmet, ő is elindul, hogy megtaláljon minket. És megvált."

A Piedra folyó partján ültem, és sírtam - Paulo Coelho -*


----------



## Sz.Riett (2013 Október 17)

*"Az igazi szeretet próbája egyedül az, hogy nem fél a másik ember szeretetétől, hogy elegendő benne a szelídség, a türelem és az alázat ahhoz, hogy elfogadja azt." 

/Pilinszky János/*


----------



## Sz.Riett (2013 Október 17)

"Nem érthetjük meg a másik ember problémáját, ha nincs bennünk szeretet. Együttérzés nem létezik szeretet nélkül. Aki elfelejtkezik mások szívéről, a saját szívét veszíti el. Senkinek sincs joga belenyugodni egy másik ember szenvedésébe. Ez olyan, mintha ő okozná a szenvedést. Aki szeret, elenged, felejt és megbocsát. Aki mindezt elvárja másoktól, csupán önmagát szereti. Önmagunk elvesztésének legbiztosabb módja: a szeretet elvárása. A szeretet elvárása: önzés; legalább annyira, mint a szeretet elutasítása. "

/Tatiosz/


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 18)

Még mindig állandó tag akarok lenni.Elvileg az vagyok,csak nem tudom,miért nem látok mindent a fórumon


----------



## Sz.Riett (2013 Október 19)

Csodaszép őszi hétvégét kívánok mindenkinek!!!


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e1


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e2


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e3


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e4


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e5


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e6


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e7


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e8


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e9


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e10


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e11


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e12


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e13


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e14


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e15


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e16


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e17


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e18


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e19


----------



## gyj49 (2013 Október 19)

e20


----------



## xanatos (2013 Október 19)

Eléggé közepes sci-fi lett A Föld után című film, de kaland filmnek viszont elég jó.


----------



## Galkati (2013 Október 19)

Amerikabol jottem, mestersegem cimere.....................


----------



## mercsi85 (2013 Október 19)

elemző


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

Végre fent van a neten Cassandra clare Csontváros c. regényéből készült film magyar felirattal.Aki szereti a könyvet vadássza le jól sikerült a film


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

e2


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

keresek egy könyvet és az e-book fórumba szeretnék írni.


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

mire meglesz a 20 hsz.lehet lemegy a nap


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz5


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz6


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz7


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz8


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz9


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz10


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz11


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz12


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz13


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz14


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz15


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz16


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz17


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz17


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz19


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2013 Október 20)

hsz 20


----------



## T.Anett (2013 Október 20)

Gh


----------



## T.Anett (2013 Október 20)

5


----------



## T.Anett (2013 Október 20)

6


----------



## T.Anett (2013 Október 20)

7


----------



## T.Anett (2013 Október 20)

8


----------



## T.Anett (2013 Október 20)

9


----------



## T.Anett (2013 Október 20)

10


----------



## T.Anett (2013 Október 20)

11


----------



## T.Anett (2013 Október 20)

12


----------



## T.Anett (2013 Október 20)

13


----------



## T.Anett (2013 Október 20)

13
r


----------



## T.Anett (2013 Október 20)

14


----------



## T.Anett (2013 Október 20)

15


----------



## xanatos (2013 Október 20)

Vonuló vihar Belgrád felett - felénk tart?


----------



## xanatos (2013 Október 20)

Úgy tűnik Hollande nem fog újrázni


----------



## xanatos (2013 Október 20)

Mexikó elnökét is lehallgatta az NSA


----------



## xanatos (2013 Október 20)

Az informatikai hírszerzéssel foglalkozó amerikai Nemzetbiztonsági Ügynökség (NSA) feltörte a mexikóvárosi elnöki hivatal informatikai rendszerét és hozzáfért az államfő elektronikus leveleihez, a műveletet 2010-ben, Felipe Calderón hivatali idején hajtották végre - írta a Spiegel.


----------



## xanatos (2013 Október 20)

A német hírmagazin a vasárnap megjelent számában az NSA korábbi munkatársától, Edward Snowdentől származó ügynökségi dokumentumokra hivatkozva azt írta, hogy a Flatliquid elnevezésű műveletet az ügynökség különleges informatikai támadásokra szakosodott egysége (Tailored Access Operations) hajtotta végre. Az NSA a Calderón mellett számos miniszter által is használt levelezőrendszer révén mély betekintést nyert a mexikói politikai rendszer belső ügyeibe - áll a Der Spiegel cikkében.


----------



## xanatos (2013 Október 20)

Az NSA hozzáférést szerzett más magas rangú állami tisztségviselők, például a kábítószer-kereskedelem és az illegális migráció elleni küzdelmet irányító hatóságok vezetőinek elektronikus levelezéséhez is. A művelet során egy év alatt több mint 260 titkos jelentést állítottak össze, és ezeknek mind nagy hasznát vették a mexikói ügyekkel foglalkozó amerikai politikusok - írta a Der Spiegel a Snowden-féle anyagok alapján.


----------



## xanatos (2013 Október 20)

A lap emlékeztet, hogy az NSA Dilma Rousseff brazil elnök levelezését is megfigyelte; amikor ez szeptemberben kiderült, Roussef tiltakozásul lemondta washingtoni látogatását, valamivel később pedig keményen nekiment az Egyesült Államoknak az ENSZ-közgyűlésen tartott beszédében.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

“Majdnem minden tudásunkért nem azoknak tartozunk, akik egyetértettek, hanem azoknak, akik nem.”


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

“A házasság nem verseny – sosem kell feljegyezni az állást. Isten azért rakott minket egy csapatba, hogy közösen győzzünk.”


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.”


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

A meggyőződés az elme lelkiismerete.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

A Hős, pesszimista, de mégis úgy küzd, mintha optimista lenne.
Nincs lelki békéje, de folyton megteremti mégis. Magába pillantással és bele nem törődéssel.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

“Az embert csak akkor szerethetik, ha méltó a szeretetre, s mindaddig nem lehet az, amíg egyetlen célja, hogy szeressék.”


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

Magadhoz hasonlók közül válassz feleséget. Ha ugyanis a gazdagabbak közül választasz, urakat szerzel rokonokként magadnak.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

Az önelégültség az előrehaladás akadálya.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

Az optimista az, aki azt hiszi a légy a szobájában a kijáratot keresi.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

A mazsola, rémült szemű szőlőszem.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

A konzultáció nem más, mint valakit udvariasan megkérni, hogy legyen ugyanaz a véleménye, mint nekem.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

A házasság két olyan ember szövetsége, ahol az egyik sosem emlékszik a születésnapokra, a másik viszont sosem felejti el.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

A fej, a legnemesebb szerv, benne lakik az értelem, esetenként a gondolat.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

A bűn az, amit szívesen elkövetünk, de másoknak igen nehezen bocsátunk meg.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

Az anarchia, állam nélküli államforma.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

Mire megyünk azzal, ami felesleges, ha nem kapjuk meg, ami szükséges?


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

Tedd, amit nem tenned nem lehet.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

Meg vagyok győződve, hogy a mások igazi balszerencséje és szenvedései valamilyen – és nem is kis mérvű – örömet szerez nekünk.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

A jog azon föltételek foglalta, amelyek mellett az egyik ember önlénye a másik önkényével a szabadság valamely egyetemes törvénye szerint megegyeztethető.


----------



## Saph (2013 Október 20)

Egészen csak az szabad, ki maga felett egészen uralkodik.


----------



## retriever (2013 Október 21)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


már csak 4


----------



## retriever (2013 Október 21)

virita írta:


> "És érezzék egy kézfogásból rólad?
> hogy jót akarsz és te is tiszta jó vagy.
> S egy tekintetük elhitesse véled,
> Szép dologért élsz és érdemes élned." (Váci Mihály)


ez nagy kedvenc!


----------



## retriever (2013 Október 21)

virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





Juti62 írta:


> harmadik


19


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

Már csak 19


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

Még 18


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

na még 17


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

Meg tudom csinálni!!!16


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

Kitartás!!15


----------



## Izolda Vajda (2013 Október 22)

Jókai Mór : Ültess fát!

Ültess fát!

Hogyha másért nem, lombot ád.

Árnyékában megpihenhetsz,

Gondot ő visel reád.

Jó tavasszal nyit virágot:

Messze érzed illatát,

Kis madárka száll reája:

Ingyen hallhatod dalát.

Ültess fát.


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

14


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

13


----------



## Izolda Vajda (2013 Október 22)

Víz:
Antoine de Saint Exupery: „Se ízed nincs, se zamatod, nem lehet meghatározni téged. Megízlelnek anélkül, hogy megismernének. Nem szükséges vagy az életben: maga vagy az élet”.


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

Na még egy kevés 12


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

Ez elég uncsi!11


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

Meg van a fele!!!


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

9 Kis Ferenc!


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

Nagyon megy ez nekem!


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

7


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

6


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

5


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

4


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

3


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

2


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

Na ezt is megértem


----------



## RHenike (2013 Október 22)

vége


----------



## Izolda Vajda (2013 Október 22)

"Amikor az erdőn jársz, és rábukkansz valahol egy forrásra, ülj le melléje csöndesen és figyelj. Nagyon csöndes légy, és akkor hallani fogod a zöld ruhás tündérke hangját a surranó vízből. Ha pedig jó füled van, és érted az erdő nyelvét, akkor meghallhatod azokat a csodaszép meséket, amiket a forrás, a csermely, a patak tündére elmond ilyenkor a fáknak."
Wass Albert


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

2


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

3


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

4


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

5


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

6


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

7


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

8


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

9


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

10


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

11


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

12


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

13


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

14


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

15


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

16


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

17


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

18


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

19


----------



## Wanndus (2013 Október 22)

20 ^^ kész


----------



## kocsi1 (2013 Október 22)

en csak elfelejtettem a jelszot (vagyis a firefox a windows-frissites miatt) es ujra kellett regisztralnom, mert nem mukodik az elfelejtett jelszo-mail-es, linkes dolog


----------



## kocsi1 (2013 Október 22)

szoval most ujraregisztraltam es nagyon turelmetlen vagyok, szeretnek mar ujra ugyanugy forumozni, mint elotte


----------



## kocsi1 (2013 Október 22)

Sajnos nagyon sok hasznos dolgot veszitettem azzal, hogy nem tudok belepni a regi felhasznalonevemmel


----------



## kocsi1 (2013 Október 22)

most ujra kell kezdenem mindent az elejerol


----------



## kocsi1 (2013 Október 22)

gondolom sosem olvassa senki ezt az oldalt, ide mindenki csak irogatni jon


----------



## kocsi1 (2013 Október 22)

azt hiszem holnap folytatom, de valami hasznosabbal, feltoltom a konyveimet, majd azzal meglesz a husz


----------



## kocsi1 (2013 Október 22)

ez mar a hetedik, szoval meg tizenharom van hatra


----------



## Kuriga (2013 Október 22)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


" A bölcsesség gyökere az önuralom."


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

kocsi1 írta:


> ez mar a hetedik, szoval meg tizenharom van hatra


Csak egy icipit tévedsz, én például elolvastam!
További szép estét!


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

1


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

2


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

Micsoda öröm, hogy idetaláltam


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

Köszi Luxy


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

5.


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

6


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

7


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

8.


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

9.


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

10


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

11


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

12.


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

13


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

14


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

15


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

16


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

1hetedik te magad légy


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

18


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

19


----------



## most01 (2013 Október 22)

lőn


----------



## Galkati (2013 Október 22)

Hamarosan................


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 25)

péntek!!!!


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 25)

nem tudok feltölteni


----------



## vocsok80 (2013 Október 25)

12


----------



## vocsok80 (2013 Október 25)

13


----------



## vocsok80 (2013 Október 25)

14


----------



## vocsok80 (2013 Október 25)

15


----------



## vocsok80 (2013 Október 25)

16


----------



## vocsok80 (2013 Október 25)

17


----------



## vocsok80 (2013 Október 25)

18


----------



## vocsok80 (2013 Október 25)

19


----------



## vocsok80 (2013 Október 25)

éééés 20  no akkor még várok 48 órát


----------



## Galkati (2013 Október 26)

Jo Neked


----------



## Galkati (2013 Október 26)

2 honap es Karacsony


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

1


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

van 30 hozzászólásom vártam, 48 órát és még mindig nem, vagyok tag!!!!!!
Miért?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

2


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

3


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

4


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

5


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

6


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

7


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

8


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

9


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

10
nagyon unom!


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

11


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

12


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

13


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

14


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

15


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

16


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

17


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

18


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

19


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 26)

és megint 48 óra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
remélem most már állandó tag leszek!
Mert ha nem


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

A macskának jobb, mint az embereknek (...). Mikor meg akarnak szabadulni az embertől, felmásznak egy fára. Mi esetleg annyit tehetünk, hogy bezárkózunk a vécébe.
Agatha Christie


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

Ha le akarsz mondani több ezer férfi csodálatáról egyetlen férfi kritikájáért, akkor menj férjhez!

Katharine Hepburn


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

Magamban bíztam eleitől fogva -


Ha színház az egész világ, akkor én akarom kezelni a süllyesztő ajtaját.
Paul Beatty
Ha színház az egész világ, akkor én akarom kezelni a süllyesztő ajtaját.
Paul Beatty
Ha színház az egész világ, akkor én akarom kezelni a süllyesztő ajtaját.
Paul Beatty
Ha színház az egész világ, akkor én akarom kezelni a süllyesztő ajtaját.
Paul Beatty


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

ha semmije sincs, nem is kerül sokba


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

ez az embernek. Semmiképp se többe,
mint az állatnak, mely elhull örökre.


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

Ha féltem is, a helyemet megálltam


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

születtem, elvegyültem és kiváltam.


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

Meg is fizettem, kinek ahogy mérte,


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

ki ingyen adott, azt szerettem érte


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

Asszony ha játszott velem hitegetve:
hittem igazán - hadd teljen a kedve!


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

Sikáltam hajót, rántottam az ampát.


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

Okos urak közt játszottam a bambát


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

Árultam forgót, kenyeret és könyvet,


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

ujságot, verset - mikor mi volt könnyebb


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

Nem dicső harcban, nem szelíd kötélen,


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

de ágyban végzem, néha ezt remélem


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

Akárhogyan lesz, immár kész a leltár.


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

Éltem - és ebbe más is belehalt már.


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

9


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

8


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

7


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

6


----------



## eniko27 (2013 Október 26)

5


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Egyike az elme nagy ellentmondásainak: bármi, amit elérsz, idővel unalmassá válik, és bármi, amit nem érsz el, kívánatos marad.

Osho


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

A mesékben minden benne van: mindaz, ami volt, és mindaz, ami még lehet.
Boldizsár Anikó


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Szeretem a könyveket, jobban, mint a filmeket. A filmek megmondják, mit gondolj. Egy jó könyv megengedi, hogy legyenek saját gondolataid. A filmek egy rózsaszín házat mutatnak, egy jó könyv viszont azt mondja, hogy van egy rózsaszín ház, de megengedi, hogy az utolsó simításokat magad végezd el, esetleg kiválaszthatod a tető stílusát, és leparkolhatsz előtte. Az én képzeletem mindig felülmúlta a filmeket.

Karen Marie Moning


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Mondhatom, nincs nagyobb gyönyörűség az olvasásnál. Az ember mindent megun, de egy jó könyvet soha. Ha majd saját házam lesz, szerencsétlen lennék egy kitűnő könyvtár nélkül.

Jane Austen


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

A könyvet szép, de csalfa tündér lakja;
Ha fölnyitod, megkapja szívedet,
És fölvisz a legragyogóbb csillagra.

Petőfi Sándor


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Lelke van itt minden könyvnek, minden kötetnek, amit látsz. Ott él bennük az írójuk lelke, és mindenkié, aki valaha is olvasta, élt, vagy álmodott velük.

Carlos Ruiz Zafón


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Amióta van televíziónk, rengeteget tanulok. Minden egyes alkalommal, ha valaki bekapcsolja, azonnal átmegyek a másik szobába, és előveszek egy könyvet.

Groucho Marx


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

A könyv csodálatos utazás a múltba és a jövőbe.

Jókai Mór


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

A könyv csodálatos utazás a múltba és a jövőbe.

Jókai Mór


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Az embernek mindig óvatosan kell bánnia a könyvekkel, meg azzal, ami bennük van. (...) A szavak képesek megváltoztatni bennünket.

Cassandra Clare


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Olvasni csak akkor kell, amikor a saját gondolataink forrása elapad, ami gyakran megesik még a legokosabbal is. Ellenben ha a könyv kedvéért elűzzük a saját még meg nem erősödött gondolatunkat, ez bűn saját szellemünk ellen.

Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Ha van valami, amitől minden regényíró haja szála égnek áll, akkor az a félelem, hogy mialatt leírja az események egymásutánját, akaratán kívül is türelmetlenné teszi az olvasót. Mégpedig az által, hogy eltér az események folyásától, és visszakalandozik rég elhagyott jelenetekhez.

Pelham grenville Wood


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

- Hogyan segíthet egy könyv?
- Mit gondol, mire jók a történetek? Ezek a történetek, a klasszikusok? Oka van annak, hogy mind ismerjük őket. Azért vannak, hogy megbirkózzunk a világunkkal, a világgal, aminek nem mindig van értelme.

Egyszer volt hol nem volt c. film


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

A szerelem csak gyengeség. Most valóságnak tűnik, az elején mindig így van, de ez csak illúzió. Elillan. És ott maradsz üres kézzel.

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt c. film


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

- Mi lenne, ha kitörölnéd a fájdalmat? 
- Nem akarom kitörölni. Bármennyire is rossz, szükségem van rá. Ez tesz azzá, aki vagyok.


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Két ember, akinek közös célja van, sok mindent elérhet. Két ember, akinek közös az ellensége, még többet.

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt c. film


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

A jó veszít. A jó mindig veszít, mert ő tisztességesen játszik. A gonosz nem. Ő gonosz.


Egyszer volt, hol nem volt c. film


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Nincs szerelem első látásra meg első csókra.

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt c. film


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Senki sem mondhatja meg, hogy éljek, hogy kit szeressek, legfőképp nem az univerzum. Nem fogom hagyni, hogy valaki más végzetéről alkotott véleménye miatt ne szeresselek, legyek veled, és építsek közös jövőt veled, mert te vagy az életem!

Vámpírnaplók


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Könnyebb erős gyermeket nevelni, mint helyrehozni egy megtört embert.

Gyilkos elmék


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Volt már, hogy direkt vesztettél?
- Igen. És te nyertél már érdemtelenül?
- Érdemtelenül? Ha nyersz, mindig megérdemled.
Ezel


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Lehetséges, hogy napról napra éhezze a nőt és jóllakjék a puszta látványától? Úgy vélem, lehet. De a nő vajon képes-e rá, hogy viszonozza ezt a vágyat?

Hannibal


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

- Van választásod!
- Ez nem ilyen egyszerű.
- Az élet fontos döntései sohasem egyszerűek.

Step up 3


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 27)

Annak, hogy túltegyem magam rajtad, nem az a módja, hogy összejövök valakivel, vagy ha úgy teszek, mintha nem is lettél volna. Mi ketten szerettük egymást, és aztán összetörted a szívem. Mindent megtettem, hogy ne kelljen szembenéznem ezzel a ténnyel. Egy nap meg fogok csókolni valakit. És ha megteszem, az magamért lesz.

A pletykafészek


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 28)

Nem értem miért nem lehetek végre állandó tag?
Megvan 50 hozzászólásom, október 17-én regisztráltam!!!!!!!!!!!!
Segítsen valaki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love"N"Desire (2013 Október 28)

Igen nekem is meg van :$


----------



## Bán Ildikó (2013 Október 29)

20


----------



## Bán Ildikó (2013 Október 29)

19


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

happy day


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

2


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

3.....


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

Fele annyiból élek, mint aminek a duplájából épp megélni lehetne.


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

A tévé a szem rágógumija.


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

A pénz nem boldogít, csak az, amire költöd.


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

A földön nincs értelmes élet, én is csak beugrottam.


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

Ölni tudnék egy Béke Nobel-díjért!


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

Menj a templomba most! Kerüld el a karácsonyi tolongást!


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

Ne vígy engem kísértésbe, odatalálok magam is.


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

Ne makacskodj, forogj együtt a Földdel!


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

Halhatatlan vagyok. Egyelőre.


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

A pokol üres, mert minden ördög a felszínen van.


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

A tehén bonyolult állat, de én megfejtem.


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

A szél a levegő azon része, amelyik siet.


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

Nem szabad vizet inni, mert az nagyon erős ital. Fenn tartja azokat a nagy hajókat.


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

Ha szemmel mindent el lehetne intézni, az utcákon csak halottak, és terhes nők lennének.


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

Soha ne hajts gyorsabban, mint amilyen gyorsan az őrangyalod repülni tud!


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

Barátok jönnek, mennek... az ellenségek gyűlnek.


----------



## stst (2013 Október 29)

Marx halott.
Lenin halott.
És én sem érzem jól magam...


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Ecem pecem pompodáré
Sárgarépa kacincáré
Cérnàra,cinegére
Hess ki madár a mezőre
Álé àlé álé pukk


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Ekete pekete cukota pé
Ábel bàbel dominé
Csiszi á csiszi bé
Csiszi csoszi kompodé


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Kicsi kocsi három csacsi döcögő döcögő
Benne gyerek kicsi kerek göcögő göcögő


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Jeromos a remeterák
Szívén a vágy serege rág
Sötét a víz feneke
Nem lesz többé remete


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Sírnak rínak a kis halak
Ki ad nekünk tanácsokat
Fejünk ésszel már ki töltse
Ki lesz öblünk büszke bölcse


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

De jeromos hajthatatlan
Unalmas e barna katlan
Ne féljetek visszatérek
S folytatom a bölcsességet


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Alig indul gyorsan úszva
Szembe perdül egy medúza


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Jajj nekem szól siralom
Elveszett a kalapom
Igy a fejem alaktalan
Nem élhetek kalaptalan


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Szól Jeromos gyere most
Megismered Jeromost
Vándorútra menjünk együtt
Kalapodat megkeressük


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Mennek is a partoldalon
Jön a szivacslakodalom
Az iszapban mintha mástnék
Araszol a büszke násznép


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Mennek mendegélnek
Egy korallszigethez érnek


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Rájuk sem néz kis koráll
Üldögél és sírdogál 
Mert keresztülugorta 
A tengeri ugorka


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Fársdtak a vánforok
Mind a ketttő tántorog


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Minket senki meg se hallgat
Sose lesz meg az a kalpag


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Új kedvre ki hangolna
Oszkár tán az angolns


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Jön is Oszkár kanyarogva
Hóna alatt csomagocsks


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Fel le táncol ugy fecseg
Elmondok egy történetet


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Nemrég történt épp a minap
Vöröd tenger szine alatt


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Tamás az a kóbor alga
Uszonyt lopott s eloldalga


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Talált egy szép kalapot
Gyorsan beletolatott
S ráirva hogy Tamás lak
Berendezte lakásnak


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Szolt medúza dràga Oszkár 
Suörnyű izgalomba hoztàl


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Oszkár mondja csak nyugodtankalapodat visszaloptam
Kibonzom a csomagot
Benne van a kalapod


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Jutalmat nem koldulok
Jeromoshoz fordulok


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Tőle kérdem lehet-e
Rág a vágyak setege


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Ön a hires remete
Tanitványul vehet-e


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Jeromosunk eltűnődik
Log a feje szinte földig
Jo jo mondja úgysem láttam 
Ennyi elmét angolnában


----------



## Kovács Júlia (2013 Október 30)

Medúzátol elbucsuznak
Szépen csendben hazausznak
Hosdzsn halljàk messze még a meduza énekét


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

Meséld el, lelkem, a szép nyárhajnali látványt,


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

melybe ma szemünk ütközött:


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

Az ösvényforduló kavicsos homokágyán


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

váratlan egy iszonyú dög


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

nyitotta, lábit cédán magasba lökve,


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

míg izzadt méreg járta át,


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

elénk, gúnyosan és semmivel sem törődve,


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

kipárolgással telt hasát.


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

A nap sugarai tán azért tündököltek


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

úgy e sülő szemét fölött,


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

hogy atomjaiban adják vissza a Földnek


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

azt, amit az egybekötött.


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

S e gőgös vázra mint nyiladozó virágra


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

nézett alá az ég szeme;


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

a bűz ereje az egész rétet bejárta,


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

azt hitted, elájulsz bele.


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

A mocskos has körül legyek dongtak, s belőle


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

folyadékként és vastagon,


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

fekete légiók, pondrók jöttek, s nyüzsögve


----------



## ariadneroyo (2013 Október 30)

másztak az élő rongyokon.


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszi!


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

Radnóti Miklós: Nem tudhatom...

Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent,
nekem szülőhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt
kis ország, messzeringó gyerekkorom világa.
Belőle nőttem én, mint fatörzsből gyönge ága
s remélem, testem is majd e földbe süpped el.


hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdepel
egy-egy bokor, nevét is, virágát is tudom,
tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az uton,
s tudom, hogy mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon
a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom.


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

Ki gépen száll fölébe, annak térkép e táj,
s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály,


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

annak mit rejt e térkép? gyárat s vad laktanyát,
de nékem szöcskét, ökröt, tornyot, szelíd tanyát,


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

az gyárat lát a látcsőn és szántóföldeket,
míg én a dolgozót is, ki dolgáért remeg,


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

erdőt, füttyös gyümölcsöst, szöllőt és sírokat,
a sírok közt anyókát, ki halkan sírogat,


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

s mi föntről pusztitandó vasút, vagy gyárüzem,
az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll s üzen,


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek,
s a gyárak udvarában komondor hempereg;


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

és ott a park, a régi szerelmek lábnyoma,
a csókok íze számban hol méz, hol áfonya,


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

s az iskolába menvén, a járda peremén,
hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kőre léptem én,


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

ím itt e kő, de föntről e kő se látható,
nincs műszer, mellyel mindez jól megmutatható.


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

Hisz bűnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép,
s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk, mikor, hol és mikép,


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

de élnek dolgozók itt, költők is bűntelen,
és csecsszopók, akikben megnő az értelem,


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

világít bennük, őrzik, sötét pincékbe bújva,


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újból a béke ujja,


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

s fojtott szavunkra majdan friss szóval ők felelnek.


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg.


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

Rebbenő szemmel
ülök a fényben,
rózsafa ugrik
át a sövényen,
ugrik a fény is,
gyűlik a felleg,
surran a villám,
s már feleselget
fenn a magasban
dörgedelem
vad dörgedelemmel.


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

Kékje lehervad
lenn a tavaknak,
s tükre megárad.
Jöjj be a házba,
vesd le ruhádat,
már esik is kint,
vesd le az inged.
Mossa az eső
össze szívünket.


----------



## jasnagora (2013 Október 30)

ÉJSZAKA



Alszik a szív és alszik a szívben az aggodalom,
alszik a pókháló közelében a légy a falon;
csönd van a házban, az éber egér se kapargál,
alszik a kert, a faág, a fatörzsben a harkály,
kasban a méh, rózsában a rózsabogár,
alszik a pergő búzaszemekben a nyár,
alszik a holdban a láng, hideg érem az égen;
fölkel az ősz és lopni lopakszik az éjben.


----------



## Galkati (2013 Október 30)

Megvan, koszonom


----------



## Lné Vali (2013 Október 30)

Köszönjük a segítséget!


----------



## Lné Vali (2013 Október 30)

jasnagora írta:


> ÉJSZAKA
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Szép!


----------



## Lné Vali (2013 Október 30)

Szeretek ezen az oldalon böngészni!


----------



## Lné Vali (2013 Október 30)

Köszönjük a sok érdekes, hasznos linket!


----------



## Lné Vali (2013 Október 30)

Hosszú hétvége!


----------



## Lné Vali (2013 Október 30)

Lné Vali írta:


> Szeretek ezen az oldalon böngészni!


Nagyon sok jó ötletet találtam a munkámhoz!


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

mértékegység átváltások


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

lépésről lépésre


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

tehát összefoglalva


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

összefoglaló


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

munkaidő elszámolás


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

szabadság meghatározása


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

pszichológia


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

feladatlapok megoldási tényezői


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

all right reserved


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

lenovo , zopo


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

munkavédelmi oktatás


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

rendelési gyakorlat


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

1


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

2. próbálkozás


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

3. és így tovább


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

4. szép sorjában


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

5. töretlen hévvel


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

6. folyamatában


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

7. i tak dalse...


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

18. csak vicceltem...


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

9. mindjárt félút!


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

10. point of no return!


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

11. mindegy


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

12. igazából az a 111...


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

12.A. Biztos ami biztos...


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

14. van még lendület!


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

15. Kitartás!


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

16. célegyenes?


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

17. célegyenes!


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

18. ja, ez már volt!


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

19. már látszik???


----------



## ginore (2013 Október 31)

20. látszik!!!


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

ITT VAN AZ ŐSZ, ITT VAN ÚJRA
(Petőfi Sándor)


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Itt van az ősz, itt van újra,
S szép, mint mindig, énnekem.


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Tudja isten, hogy mi okból
Szeretem? de szeretem.


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Kiülök a dombtetőre,
Innen nézek szerteszét,


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

S hallgatom a fák lehulló
Levelének lágy neszét.


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Mosolyogva néz a földre
A szelíd nap sugara,


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Mint elalvó gyermekére
Néz a szerető anya.


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

És valóban ősszel a föld
Csak elalszik, nem hal meg;


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Szeméből is látszik, hogy csak
Álmos ő, de nem beteg.


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Levetette szép ruháit,
Csendesen levetkezett;


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Majd felöltözik, ha virrad
Reggele, a kikelet.


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

szótáblázat eltünése


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

majdani jelmagyarázat


----------



## Eszterga István (2013 Október 31)

15.kungreszus


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Aludjál hát, szép természet,
Csak aludjál reggelig,


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

S álmodj olyanokat, amikben
Legnagyobb kedved telik.


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Én ujjam hegyével halkan
Lantomat megpendítem,


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Altató dalod gyanánt zeng
Méla csendes énekem. 


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Kedvesem, te ülj le mellém,
ülj itt addig szótlanul,


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Míg dalom, mint tó fölött a
Suttogó szél, elvonul.


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Ha megcsókolsz, ajkaimra
Ajkadat szép lassan tedd,


----------



## Betta91 (2013 Október 31)

Föl ne keltsük álmából a
Szendergő természetet.


----------



## panori (2013 November 2)

Az út végtelen, de mi nem: elhasználódunk, megtörünk. Egyeseket megkeményít, eszesebbé tesz, egy bizonyos pontig. (...) De legvégül a gyengeség, és a csüggetegség következik.


----------



## panori (2013 November 2)

Csak az a természetfölötti, ami nincs alávetve megfigyelésnek.

Arisztotelész


----------



## Lné Vali (2013 November 3)

Nem gyűlnek a pontjaim!  Mit tegyek?


----------



## Lné Vali (2013 November 3)

Pedig hozzászólok, "tetszikelek"


----------



## futorozsa (2013 November 5)

Novemberbe léptünk!


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

*Be bizony.*


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

A


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

B


----------



## futorozsa (2013 November 5)

Üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Esik az eső.


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Még mindig esik.


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Nem akarja abbahagyni.


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

d


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

e


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Esik


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Még dolgozom.


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Szeretek tanítani.


----------



## futorozsa (2013 November 5)

Én is.


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Képes könyv


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Vannak gyerekeim.


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Lány is.


----------



## futorozsa (2013 November 5)

Tanítani, tanítani!


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Fiú is.


----------



## futorozsa (2013 November 5)

Lány is, fiú is!!!


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Unoka is.


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Kettő is.


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Lesz harmadik is.


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Első lány.


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Második fiú.


----------



## Tatár Tivadarné (2013 November 5)

Harmadik lány lesz.


----------



## Lné Vali (2013 November 7)




----------



## Lné Vali (2013 November 7)

Szeretem ezt az oldalt!


----------



## Lné Vali (2013 November 7)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## Lné Vali (2013 November 7)

senki nem akar beszélgetni?


----------



## Lné Vali (2013 November 7)

jó lenne ha már meg lenne a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)




----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

hallo sziasztok


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

nagyon jo es hasznos ez az oldal


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

baratoknak is kell ajanlani


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

mivel mindenki szamara talalhato valami erdekes


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Nem az számít, jártunk-e már sötét házban, hanem hogy sikerült-e kijönnünk belőle.


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Egy jó kérdéshez több ismeret szükséges, mint egy közepes válaszhoz.


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Ha az ember előre ismerné a jövőt, sohasem merne tovább menni az élet útján.


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Valahányszor tanácsokat vársz valakitől, hatalmat adsz a kezébe.
Andrea De Carlo


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Mielőtt megszólalnál, gondold végig, hogy amit mondanál, szebb-e, mint a csend, amit meg akarsz törni.
Johann Christian Friedrich Hölderlin


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Az Úristen tudja, mit csinál, kit hova tesz. Ha mindenki ott maradna, ahova való, az emberek nem esnének minduntalan egymás útjába, s békesség lenne mindenütt.
Wass Albert


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Diktátor öröme a hatalom, 
Mágusé a tudás
Lucifer öröme a kétely, 
Bölcseké a hallgatás.
Szepes Mária


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Nem harcolhatunk valami ellen. Annak semmi értelme. Valamiért kell harcolni.
Wass Albert


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Az őszinteség nem azt jelenti, hogy meg kell bántani másokat, hanem csak azt, hogy kezdettől fogva legyen bátorságunk vállalni önmagunkat.
Frank Arjava Petters


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Úgy viselkedj másokkal, ahogyan te is elvárod, hogy veled viselkedjenek.
Iszokratész


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Meglátni a nagyban a nagyot sokkal könnyebb, mint felfedezni a kicsiben a páratlant.
Horváth Imre


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Apám (...) két dologra tanított: az egyik, hogy elégedjem meg kevéssel, és minden erőmből segítsek másoknak; a másik pedig, hogy csináljam jó kedvvel azt, amit amúgy is csinálnom kell.
Ioan Slavici


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Ha a múlton rágódsz, akkor nem tudsz továbblépni, ha pedig túl sokáig tervezed a jövőt, akkor vagy visszacsúszol, vagy örökre ott maradsz, ahol voltál.
J. A. Redmerski


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Ne járj se gyorsabban, se lassabban, mint a lelked. Mert lépésenként tanítja meg, miben vagy hasznos. Lehet, hogy részt veszel egy nagy csatában, amely segít megváltoztatni a történelem menetét. De az is lehet, hogy csak rámosolyogsz valakire, aki éppen az utadba vetődik.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Panaszkodhatsz, hogy a rózsa tüskés, vagy örülhetsz, hogy a tüskével rózsa is jár.
Erica világa


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

A tökélesítést magán kell kezdenie az embernek, nem másokon.
Jevgenyij Alekszandrovics Jevtusenko


----------



## kodori erika (2013 November 7)

Az élet első szabálya (...), hogy nézz a hátad mögé, fiam, és mindig vigyázz magadra! Ha a kerteddel törődsz, a dolgok úgy történnek majd, ahogy te akarod. Ha túl sok időt töltesz valaki más területén, a te kerted elszárad és elpusztul.
Douglas Clegg


----------



## tng1 (2013 November 8)

A legfontosabb, amit a győzelemből megtanulhatunk, hogy képesek vagyunk rá. 
Dave Weinbaum


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

erre jártam


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

ide találtam


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

a kínrím véletlen...


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

(majdnem)


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

éppen gyűjtögetek


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

elég hosszú így


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

na még egyet


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

ha jól számolom, 13 van hátra...


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

ezért majd tíznél pihenek egy kicsit


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

kettő


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

pihenő


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

nyuszi


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

ül a fűben


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

körbe kandikálva


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

nyuszi


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

talán


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

beteg vagy


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

hogy még nem is


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

ugorhatsz


----------



## tnika (2013 November 8)

nyuszi hipp-hopp, húsz!!!


----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)

Nemes önbizalom, de ne az önhittség. Rugói lelkedet nagy célra feszítsék. Legnagyobb cél pedig, itt, e földi létben: Ember lenni mindég minden körülményben.
Arany János


----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)




----------



## Hata Mari (2013 November 9)

Hasta la vista


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

jó helyen vagyok hogy megszerezzem a 20 hozzászólásomat?


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

1


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

2


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

3


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

4


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

5


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

6


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

7


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

8


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

9


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

10


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

11


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

12


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

13


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

14


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

15


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

16


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

17


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

18


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

19


----------



## IJutka (2013 November 9)

20


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

Szép napot és szép estét


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

tegnap és holnap?)


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

Összezsúfolt testek a vagonban, nyilalló fájdalom a jobb térdben. S a nappalok. Az éjszakák. Minden erőmet megfeszítem, próbálom megszámolni a nappalokat, számolni az éjszakákat. Talán világosabban fogok látni. Négy nap, öt éjszaka. De úgy látszik, rosszul számoltam, vagy pedig vannak napok, amelyek éjszakává változtak. Túl sok éjszakám van: felesleges éjszakáim. Az bizonyos, hogy reggel kezdődött az utazás, igen, egy reggel. S aztán az a nap. S aztán az éjjel. Feltartom hüvelykujjamat a vagon félhomályában. Hüvelykujjam jelenti azt az éjszakát. Aztán egy másik nap. Franciaországban voltunk még, a vonat alig haladt előre. Hangokat hallottunk néha, vasutasok hangját az őrök csizmájának dobbanása mögött. Felejtsd el azt a napot, a reménytelenség volt maga. Még egy éjszaka. Másik ujjamat is feltartom a félhomályban. A harmadik nap. Még egy éjszaka. Bal kezem három ujja. És aztán a mai nap. Négy nap tehát s három éjszaka. A negyedik éjszaka felé haladunk, az ötödik nap felé. Az ötödik éjszaka, a hatodik nap felé. De hát mi haladtunk vajon, _mi?_ Mozdulatlanok vagyunk, összezsúfolva mind, az éjszaka halad eljövendő mozdulatlan holttesteink felé. Harsányan elnevetem magam: olyan lesz, mint a _Bolgárok Éjszakája,_ szavamra!


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

- Mit gyötröd magad? - mondja a fiú.

Compiégne-ben, a felszállás forgatagában, üvöltések és ütlegek közepette kerültünk össze. Úgy viselkedett, mintha egész életében ezt csinálta volna, száztizenkilenc másik emberrel utazott volna egy lelakatolt teherkocsiban. „Az ablakhoz" - mondta kurtán. S három lépéssel és három könyökütéssel utat tört egy szögesdróttal elzárt nyíláshoz. „Hogy levegőt kapjunk, az a fő, érted, hogy levegőt kapjunk."

- Mi a fenének röhögsz? - mondja a fiú. - Csak gyötröd magad. Hiába.

- A következő éjszakára gondoltam - mondtam.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

Négy napja és három éjszakája utazunk, mint a heringek, olyan szorosan, könyöke az oldalamban, könyököm a gyomrában. Hogy mindkét talpát letehesse a vagon padlójára, fél lábra kell állnom. Hogy én letehessem mindkét talpam, és hogy egy kicsit ellazíthassam lábikráim izmait, ő áll fél lábra. Néhány centimétert nyerünk így, s felváltva pihenünk.

Köröttünk félhomály, ziháló lihegés, ha valaki összeesik hirtelen, rémült lökdösődés. Amikor a vagon előtt leszámoltak bennünket, százhúsz férfit, végigfutott hátamon a hideg, megpróbáltam elképzelni, mi lesz ebből. A valóság rosszabb.

Becsukom a szemem, kinyitom a szemem. Nem, nem álom.

- Látod? - kérdem.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

- Hogy? - mondja. - Látom. Vidéki táj.

Csakugyan, vidéki táj. A vonat lassan döcög egy magaslaton. Hó van, magas fenyőfák, nyugodt füstfelhők a szürke ég alatt.

Kinéz egy pillanatra.

- A Moselle völgye.

- Honnan tudod? - kérdem. Elgondolkodva néz rám, aztán vállat von.

- Hát merre mennénk?


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

Igaza van a fiúnak, merre mennénk, amikor isten tudja, hová megyünk. Behunyom a szemem, halkan zeng bennem: a Moselle völgye. Az imént még elvesztem a félhomályban, de most, ezen az alkonyaiba hajló téli délutánon ismét összeáll körülöttem a világ. A Moselle völgye - hát persze, a Moselle völgye _létezik,_ rajta van a térképen, benne van az atlaszban. A IV. Henrik Gimnáziumban mindig lármáztunk földrajzórán, az biztos, hogy nem innen emlékszem a Moselle-re. Azt hiszem, egész évben egyetlenegyszer sem tanultam meg a földrajzleckét. Bouchez pokolian dühös volt rám. Hogyan lehetséges, hogy azt, aki filozófiában osztályelső, egyáltalán ne érdekelje a földrajz? Persze a kettőnek semmi köze egymáshoz. De Bouchez pokolian dühös volt rám. Főként a közép-európai vasutak históriája óta. Akkor csakugyan kivágtam a rezet, még a vonatok nevét is a képébe vágtam. Emlékszem a _Harmonica Zug-_ra_,_ többek közt a _Harmonica Zug_-ot is a képébe vágtam. „Jó munka - jegyezte rá -, csak túlságosan személyes emlékekre épül." Amikor visszaadta a dolgozatot, az egész osztály előtt kijelentettem, hogy az égvilágon semmilyen személyes élményem sincs Közép-Európáról. Nem ismerem Közép-Európát. Csak felhasználtam Barnabooth útinaplóját. Nem ismeri A. O. Barnaboothot, Bouchez tanár úr? Őszintén szólva, máig sem tudom, hogy ismerte-e A. O. Barnaboothot. Idegrohamot kapott, én meg kis híján fegyelmit.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

Igen, a Moselle völgye. Behunyom a szemem, ízlelem, élvezem a bennem keletkező homályt, élvezem a bizonyosságot: odakint a hó alatt a Moselle völgye fekszik. A szürke árnyalatok káprázatos bizonyosságát, a magas fenyőket, a takaros falvakat, a téli ég alatt szállongó csendes füstfelhőket. Megpróbálom hunyva tartani a szemem, amíg csak tudom. Lassan megy a vonat, egyhangúan kattognak a tengelyek. A mozdony füttyent hirtelen. Ez a füttyszó bizonyára úgy hasított bele a téli tájba, mint a szívembe. Gyorsan kinyitom a szemem, meg akarom lepni a tájat, váratlanul. Itt van. Itt van, egyszerűen csak van, más dolga nincs. S ha most meghalnék, itt, álló helyzetben, ebben a majdani holttestekkel agyonzsúfolt vagonban, ugyanígy itt volna akkor is. Holt tekintetem előtt itt volna a Moselle völgye, pompázatos szépen, mint Breughel valamelyik téli tájképe. Meghalhatnánk mindnyájan, akár én is, meg ez a semur-en-aoxois-i fiú, meg az öreg, aki az előbb még szakadatlanul üvöltözött, úgy látszik, fejbe vágták a szomszédai, most már nem hallani, akkor is itt volna holt tekintetünk előtt. Behunyom a szemem, kinyitom a szemem. Életem semmi egyéb, csak ez a szempilla verdesés, mely felfedi a Moselle völgyét. Elszökött belőlem az élet, ott száll a téli völgy fölött, a téli hidegbe burkolózott szelíd és lágy völgy az életem.

- Mit vacakolsz? - kérdi a semuri fiú.

Figyelmesen néz, megpróbál megérteni.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

- Rosszul vagy? - kérdezi.

- Dehogy - mondom. - Miért volnék rosszul?

- Ügy pislogsz, mint egy filmszínésznő - jegyzi meg. Tisztára, mint a moziban.

Hagyom, hadd beszéljen. Nem akarom, hogy bármi is elterelje a figyelmemet.

Fut a vonat a töltésen, a domboldalon. Kibomlik a táj. Nem szabad hagynom, hogy elvonja figyelmemet erről a nyugodt örömről. A Moselle, a hófödte lankák és szőlők, a szőlőtermelő falvak beáradnak a szememen. Vannak dolgok, személyek vagy tárgyak, amelyekről azt szokás mondani, hogy a könyökén jönnek ki az embernek. Mindig mulattatott ez a kifejezés. Olyasmiről mondják, amit megunt az ember, olyan személyekről, akikből elegünk van, akiket kivetünk magunkból, metaforikusan a könyökünkön jönnek ki. S mert kivetem őket magamból, rajtam kívüli létük közönségessé válik, lealacsonyodik. Íme: könyököm a mértéktelen gőg levezetője, az önmagát mindenhatónak képzelő öntudat jelképe. Egy asszony, egy jó barát, valamilyen muzsika? Vége - elég volt belőlük, a könyökömön jönnek ki. De a Moselle, épp ellenkezőleg, beárad a szememen, elönti tekintetemet, lassú vizével átitatja lelkemet, akár a szivacsot. Semmi másról nem tudok, csak a Moselle völgyéről, szememen át egész valómat elönti. Nem szabad hagynom, hogy bármi is elterelje figyelmem erről a vad örömről.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

- Jó bor terem erre - mondja a semuri fiú.

Beszélgetni akar. Bizonyára nem is sejti, hogy éppen elmerülök a Moselle-ben, de érzi, hogy van valami a hallgatásom alján. Nem akarja, hogy komolytalanok legyünk, nem tréfadolog az utazás egy német táborba, mit pislogok a Moselle-re, mint egy hülye? Szőlőtermő vidékről való, ezért kapaszkodik a vékony porhó alatt megbúvó szőlővesszőkbe. A szőlő, az komoly dolog, ahhoz ért.

- Jó karcos fehér bor - mondja a fiú. - De azért nem olyan klassz, mint a chablisi.

Így van rendjén: bosszút állt. A Moselle völgye fogva tart bennünket két karja között, száműzetésünk kapuja lett, út, melyről nincs visszatérés, de a fehér boruk nem ér fel a chablisival. S ez mégiscsak vigasz némiképp.

Beszélgetni szeretne a chablisiról, de én nem fogok a chablisiról beszélni, legalábbis most semmiképpen sem. A semuri fiú tudja, hogy közös emlékeink vannak, talán már találkoztunk is, bár nem ismertük egymást. Ott volt a semuri csoportban, amikor a fűrésztelepi összecsapás után Juliennel fegyvert szállítottunk nekik. Szeretné, ha felelevenítenénk közös emlékeinket. Ezek komoly emlékek, komolyak, akár a szőlő és a szőlőmunka. Biztos, szilárd emlékek. Ki tudja: talán félni kezdett hirtelen a magánytól? Nem hiszem. Legalábbis egyelőre még nem. Bizonyára az én magányomtól fél. Azt hiszi, hogy amikor megláttam a fehér háttér előtt az aranybarna tájat, beijedtem hirtelen. Azt hiszi, hogy ez a táj érzékeny pontomat érintette, hogy beijedtem, hirtelen ellágyultam. Fél magamra hagyni, ettől fél a semuri fiú. Ezért kínál meg a chablisi emlékével, szeretné, hogy igyunk a közös emlékek újborából. A várakozás az erdőben, amikor a fűrésztelepi rajtaütés után SS-ek álltak lesben az utakon. Az éjjeli portyázások a kitört ablakú, ócska tragacson, a sötétre szegzett golyószóróval. Más szóval: a férfiemlékek.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

Csakhogy én nem ijedtem be, öregem. Ne értsd félre a hallgatásomat. Mindjárt beszélgetünk, várj egy kicsit. Milyen szép volt Semur szeptemberben. Semurről beszélgetünk majd. Egyébként tudok egy történetet, amit még nem mondtam el neked. Julient dühítette, hogy odaveszett a motorja. Erős _Gnome er Rhone_ volt, majdnem vadonatúj. A fűrésztelepen hagyta akkor éjszaka, amikor az SS-ek nagy túlerővel rajtatok ütöttek, s menekülnötök kellett a fákkal borított magaslatok felé. Nagyon dühítette Julient, hogy odaveszett a motorja. Elmentünk érte. A németek őrséget állítottak a folyó másik oldalán, a fűrésztelep felett. Fényes nappal mentünk, a fáskamrák és a farakások közt lopakodtunk oda. S a motor tényleg ott volt a ponyvák alatt, eldugva, tartálya félig tele benzinnel. Eltoltuk az útig. Ha megindítjuk, a németek rögtön meghallják a motor zaját. Az út egy szakasza meredek lejtő, teljesen védtelen. Magas megfigyelőállásaikból úgy lövöldözhetnek ránk az SS-ek, mint a vurstliban. De Julien ragaszkodott a motorjához, oltárian ragaszkodott hozzá. Mindjárt elmondom ezt a történetet, örülni fogsz, ha megtudod, hogy a motor nem veszett oda. Elvittük a Tabu nevű maquis-csoporthoz, amely Laignes és Chátillon közt, a larreyi magaslaton tanyázott. De Julien halálát nem mondom el, mire volna jó, hogy elmondjam Julien halálát is? Egyelőre nem is tudom még, hogy Julien meghalt. Julien még nem halt meg, ott ül a motorján, én is ott ülök, Laignes felé robogunk az őszi napfényben, és a Feld járőreit rettentően idegesíti az őszi utakon száguldó kísértetmotor, vaktában lövöldöznek az arányló őszi utakon robogó motor kísérteties berregésére. Nem mondom el Julien halálát, túl sok halált kellene elmondanom. Te magad is halott leszel, mielőtt véget érne ez az utazás. Nem mondhatom el, hogyan halt meg Julien, nem tudom még, s te magad is halott leszel, mielőtt véget érne ez az utazás. Mielőtt visszajönnénk ebből az utazásból.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

De ha mindnyájan meghalunk is ebben a vagonban, állva, összezsúfolva mind a százhúszan, holt tekintetünk előtt akkor is ott lesz majd a Moselle völgye. Nem akarom, hogy bármi is elvonja figyelmemet erről az alapvető bizonyosságról. Kinyitom a szemem. Az évszázados munka során kialakult völgyet látom, a kertekben lépcsőzetesen emelkedő szőlősorokat a barnás csíkokkal barázdált, vékony, töredezett hóréteg alatt. A tekintetem semmi a táj nélkül. Vak volnék e nélkül a táj nélkül. Nem az én tekintetem fedezi fel ezt a tájat, a táj szüli őt. A táj fénye kelti életre tekintetemet. A táj története, az a hosszú történet, melynek során a moselle-i szőlőmunkások megteremtették a tájat, ez ad valóságos látást, sűrűséget a tekintetemnek, magamnak. Behunyom a szemem. Nincs más, csak a kerekek egyhangú kattogása a sínen. Nincs más, csak a Moselle eltűnt valósága, mely belőlem eltűnt ugyan, de önmagában létezik, úgy, ahogyan a moselle-i szőlőművesek megteremtették. Kinyitom a szemem, behunyom a szemem, szempillám verdesése az életem.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

- Káprázik a szemed? - kérdezi a semuri fiú.

- Nem - mondom -, épp hogy nem.

- Pedig azt gondolná az ember. Hogy nem hiszel a szemednek.

- De - mondom -, éppen hogy igen.

- Vagy hogy beadod a kulcsot. Gyanakodva néz.

- Ne izgulj miattam.

- Semmi baj? - kérdi.

- Semmi, biztosítlak. Tényleg semmi.

Hirtelen ordítani kezdenek a vagonban, üvöltenek. Az összezsúfolt testek tehetetlen tömegének durva lökése a szó szoros értelmében a vagon falához lapít mindkettőnket. Arcunk a nyílást elzáró szögesdrótot súrolja. A Moselle völgyét nézzük.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

- Jól meg van munkálva ez a föld - mondja a semuri fiú. A földet nézem, mely jól meg van munkálva.

- Persze nem úgy, mint mifelénk - mondja -, de azért alapos munka.

- A szőlőmunkások mindenütt szőlőmunkások. Kicsit felém fordítja a fejét, vigyorog.

- Nagy koponya vagy - mondja.

- Azt akartam mondani...

- Persze - feleli ingerülten -, azt akartad mondani... világos, hogy mit akartál mondani.

- Azt mondtad, hogy nem olyan jó a boruk, mint a chablisi?

A szeme sarkából pislant rám. Bizonyára azt hiszi, hogy a kérdés csapda. Nehéz pasasnak tart ez a semuri fiú. Pedig nem csapda. Egyszerűen: kérdés, hogy újra felvegyük négy napon és három éjszakán át folytatott beszélgetésünk fonalát.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

Még nem ismerem a moselle-i bort. Csak később kóstoltam meg, Eisenachban. Amikor visszatértem erről az utazásról. Egy eisenachi szállodában, ahol a hazatelepítési központ székelt. Furcsa este volt, a hazatelepülés első estéje. Undorító. De mi nem éreztünk undort, csak hontalannak, idegennek éreztük magunkat. Bizonyára szükség volt erre a hontalansági kúrára, hogy újra hozzászokjunk a világhoz. Egy eisenachi szálloda, az amerikai Harmadik Hadsereg tisztjeivel, a táborba kiküldött katonai missziók francia és angol munkatársaival. Német személyzet, csupa főpincérnek és pincérnek beöltözött öregember. És szajhák. Egy csomó német, francia, osztrák, lengyel, s mit tudom én, még milyen szajha. Alapjában véve nagyon _comme il faut,_ nagyon rendes este, mindenki a maga szerepét játszotta, a maga mesterségét folytatta. Az amerikai tisztek rágógumijukat rágták, egymás közt beszélgettek, és vedelték a whiskyt a magukkal hozott üvegekből. Az angol tisztek magányosan üldögéltek, és szemmel láthatóan rosszul érezték magukat, amiért itt a kontinensen mindenféle alja népséggel kell keveredniök. A francia tisztek körül szajhák sürögtek, s a francia tisztek remekül megértették magukat a különféle nemzetiségű lányokkal. Mindenki a maga mesterségét folytatta. A német főpincérek német főpincéri mesterségüket. A különféle nemzetiségű szajhák különféle nemzetiségű szajhamesterségüket. S mi a halál torkából menekült foglyok mesterségét. Egy kicsit talán idegenül mozogtunk, persze, de azért nagyon tiszteletreméltók voltunk kopaszra nyírt koponyánkkal, az SS-raktárakból zsákmányolt csizmákba gyűrt, csíkos nadrágban. Hontalanok voltunk, de nagyon _comme il faut_-k, amint kis történeteinket meséltük a francia tiszteknek, miközben ők a szajhákat

fogdosták. Nevetséges történeteinket krematóriumról és végeérhetetlen Appelekről a hóban. Aztán asztalhoz ültünk, vacsorázni. Az asztalon fehér abrosz volt, halkések, külön evőeszköz a húsnak, külön evőeszköz a csemegének. Különböző alakú és színű poharak, külön a fehér bornak, külön a vörösnek és külön a víznek. Ostobán röhögtünk a szokatlan tárgyak láttán. S ittuk a moselle-i bort. A moselle-i bor nem volt olyan jó, mint a chablisi, de azért moselle-i bor volt.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

Megismétlem a kérdésem. Nem csapda. Még nem ittam a moselle-i borból.

- Honnan tudod, hogy nem olyan jó a boruk, mint a chablisi?

Vállat von. Nyilvánvaló. Nyilvánvaló, hogy nem olyan jó, mint a chablisi.

Most már idegesíteni kezd.

- És honnan tudod egyáltalán, hogy ez a Moselle völgye?

Vállat von, hiszen nyilvánvaló ez is.

- Ne akarj belém kötni, öregem. A vonatok mindig völgyeken haladnak át. Merre mehetnénk?

- Persze - felelem békítő szándékkal. - De miért épp a Moselle völgyén?

- Mondom, hogy erre vezet az út.

- De hiszen senki sem tudja, hogy hová megyünk.

- De igen, én tudom. Mivel töltötted abban a rohadt Compiégne-ben az időt? Weimarba megyünk.

Azzal töltöttem az időmet abban a rohadt Compiégneben, hogy aludtam. Magam voltam Compiégne-ben, nem ismertem senkit, s amúgy is bejelentették, hogy két nap múlva indulunk. Azzal töltöttem az időmet, hogy aludtam. Auxerre-ben olyan fiúkkal voltam együtt, akiket hónapok óta ismertem már, a börtön szinte lakályos lett. Compiégne-ben több ezren voltunk, óriási volt a zűrzavar, nem ismertem senkit.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

- Alvással töltöttem az időmet. Csak másfél napig voltam Compiégne-ben.

- És álmos voltál - mondja.

- Nem voltam álmos - felelem -, nem különösen. De nem volt más tennivalóm.

- És tudtál aludni Compiégne-ben, amikor olyan oltári kupleráj volt?

- Tudtam.

Elmagyarázza, hogy néhány hetet töltött Compiégneben. Volt ideje rá, hogy tájékozódjék. Hatalmas szállítmányok indultak akkoriban a táborokba. Olykor beszivárgott egy-egy kósza hír. A lengyelországi táborok a legrémesebbek, még a német őrök is lehalkították hangjukat, ha róluk beszéltek. Ausztriában is van egy tábor, arról is jobb azt remélni, hogy elkerüli az ember. Végül van egy csomó tábor magában Németországban: egyik tizenkilenc, a másik egy híján húsz. Az indulás előtti napon megtudták, hogy szállítmányunkat egy németországi táborba irányítottak, Weimar közelébe. S az út a Moselle völgyén vezet. Ennyi az egész.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

- Weimar - mondom - egy vidéki város.

- Minden város vidéki város - mondja -, kivéve a fővárosokat.

Mindketten nevettünk: a józan ész az a dolog, mely a legjobban oszlik meg az emberek között.

- Azt akartam mondani, hogy vidéki kisváros.

- Szóval - mondja -, olyasmi, mint Semur, azt akarod állítani, mi?

- Lehet, hogy nagyobb, mint Semur, nem tudom, biztosan nagyobb.

- De Semurben nincsen tábor - mondja ellenségesen.

- Mién nincs?

- Hogyhogy miért nincs? Csak. Azt akarod mondani, hogy Semurben is lehetne tábor?


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

- Miért ne lehetne? Minden a körülményeken múlik.

- Szarok a körülményekre.

- Franciaországban is vannak táborok - magyarázom -, bőven lehetne Semurben is.

- Franciaországban is vannak táborok? Megdöbbenve bámul rám.

- Hát persze.

- Francia táborok Franciaországban?

- Hát persze - ismétlem -, nem is hottentották. Francia táborok Franciaországban.

- Compiégne-ben van, az igaz. De azt nem nevezném francia tábornak.

- Pedig Compiégne, mielőtt franciaországi német tábor lett volna, franciaországi francia tábor volt. De egy csomó tábor mindig is franciaországi francia tábor volt.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

Argelés-ről, Saint-Cyprienről, Gursről, Cháteau-briant-ról beszélek neki. - A nyavalya törné ki! - kiáltja.

Meghökkenti az új tény. De gyorsan összeszedi magát.

- Hát ezt magyarázd el, pajtás - mondja.

Nem vonja kétségbe állításomat, a franciaországi francia táborok létezését. De nem hagyja, hogy megzavarja az új felfedezés. Meg kellene magyaráznom. Nem vonja kétségbe állításomat, de az új tény nem fér össze a világról alkotott képével. Egyszerű világképe van a fiúnak, az egyik oldalon minden jó, a másikon minden rossz. Irtó hasznos vélemény. Nem kerül nagy fáradságába, hogy néhány mondatban röviden elmagyarázza. Tehetős parasztok fia, ott akarta hagyni a falut, gépész akart lenni, vagy isten tudja, mi, szerelő, esztergályos, marós, mindegy, azokon a szép gépeken minden munka szép, mondta. Aztán jött a kötelező munkaszolgálat. Az csak természetes, hogy nem hagyta magát Németországba hurcolni. Németország messze van, s egyrészt Németország nem Franciaország, másrészt az ember végül is nem fog azoknak dolgozni, akik megszállták a hazáját. Nem vonult be, tehát maquisard lett. A többi már egyszerűen következett, logikus folyamat eredményeképpen. „Hazafi vagyok, vagy mi az ördög" - mondta. Kíváncsi lettem erre a semuri fiúra, életemben először láttam eleven hazafit. Mert ez a fiú nem volt nacionalista, egyáltalán nem volt az, hazafi volt. Nacionalistát ismertem eleget. Az Építész nacionalista volt. Nyílt, határozott, kék tekintetét a Vogézek kék vonulatára szegezte. Nacionalista volt, de a Buckmasternek és a War Office-nak dolgozott. Ez a semuri fiú viszont hazafi volt, egy csöppet sem nacionalista. Az első eleven hazafi, akit életemben láttam.


----------



## Gyuszkó40 (2013 November 9)

- Jól van - mondom -, mindjárt elmagyarázom.

- Miért csak mindjárt?

- Nézem a tájat - felelem -, hagyd, hogy a tájat nézzem.

- A tájat! - mondja undorral. De hagyja, hogy nézzem a tájat.

Fütyül a vonat. Gondolom, a mozdonyfüttynek mindig pontos oka van. Adott jelentése. De éjszaka, a pályaudvar közelében a hamis néven kivett szállodai szobában, amikor az embert nem hagyja elaludni az, amin töprengünk, ami a fejünkben motoszkál, az ismeretlen szállodai szobában meglepő hangja van a mozdonyfüttynek. Elveszti adott, racionális jelentését, érthetetlen jelzéssé, figyelmeztetéssé válik. Füttyentenek a vonatok az éjszakában, s az ember kissé nyugtalanul ide-oda forgolódik ágyában. Bizonyára a ponyvairodalom szüli ezt az érzést, de azért mégiscsak valóságos érzés. Vonatom füttyent a Moselle völgyében, és látom lassan elvonulni a téli tájat. Alkonyul. Az úton, a pálya mentén, emberek sétálnak. A falucska felé tartanak, amelyre szelíd füstfelhő koszorúja borul. Talán egy pillantást is vetnek a vonatra, szórakozottan idepillantanak - közönséges tehervonat, amilyen sok járt már erre. Hazafelé tartanak, semmi közük ehhez a vonathoz, élik a maguk életét, megvan a maguk gondja-baja, a saját ügyes-bajos dolgaik. Ahogy ott mennek az úton, belém döbben a látvány: milyen egyszerű is, hogy én itt vagyok idebent, ők meg odakint. Mélységes fizikai szomorúság ömlik el rajtam. Idebent vagyok, hónapok óta idebent, s ők, a többiek, odakint. Nemcsak arról van szó, hogy szabadok, bár erről is sokat lehetne beszélni. Egyszerűen csak arról, hogy ők odakint vannak, hogy az ő számukra utak léteznek, az ösvények mentén sövények, a gyümölcsfákon gyümölcsök, a tőkéken szőlőfürtök. Odakint vannak, egész egyszerűen odakint, míg én idebent vagyok. Nem annyira az bánt, hogy nem vagyok szabad, s nem mehetek oda, ahova akarok, annyira sohasem szabad az ember, hogy oda mehetne, ahová akar. Sohasem voltam annyira szabad, hogy oda mehettem volna, ahová akartam. Szabad volt oda mennem, ahová mennem kellett, s most ide kellett jönnöm, ebbe a vonatba, minthogy meg kellett tennem mindazt, ami ide juttatott, ebbe a vonatba. Szabadságomban állt ide jönni, ebbe a vonatba, s én éltem ezzel a szabadsággal. S most itt vagyok a vonatban. Itt vagyok, szabadon, minthogy megtehettem volna, hogy ne kerüljek ide. Tehát egyáltalán nem erről van szó. Egész egyszerűen fizikai kérdés ez: idebent vagyunk. Két dolog van, az odakint és az idebent, s én idebent vagyok. Fizikai szomorúság érzése ömlik el az emberen, ennyi az egész.


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

nekem sikerült


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

asszonynak nem


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

lányaim nem is próbálták


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

lányaim nem is próbálták


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

szomszédnak nem is szólok!


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

Mondjuk a nagy lányt lehet, hogy érdekelné


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

Nem hogy a filmet nézném


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

Mondjuk már láttam


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

De nagyon jó!


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

Mivel tudom a végét ezért annyira nem izgalmas!


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

De nagyon jó színészek vannak benne!


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

Pedig nem is szeretem a bűvészeket!


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

Mekkora lámpa!


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

Az én pénzem is nőhetne így!


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

De nem fog!


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

De ugye nem ez a fontos!


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

Nincs meg a füzet!


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

Ja ha a helyére tenné!


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

Mindegy térjünk ide vissza!


----------



## Béla&Béla (2013 November 10)

És nézelődjünk most már, köszi!


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

Szep estet!


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

Igazan jo ez az oldal...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

A kozosseg is remek...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

...igy, hogy magamban vagyok...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

Legalabb nem csalodom...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

De kiben is?


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

20 hozzaszolas a vilag...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

Egy tucat...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

Orszagomat meeg 11 hozzaszolasert...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

Egesz jo ez a film epp az M1-en...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

Cage mar majdnem olyan benne, mint egy igazi szinesz...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

A foszereplo holgy kifejezetten csinos...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

Heten, mint a gonoszok...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

A negativ hos szineszi jatekanak megitelese kifejezetten pozitiv...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

Erdekes, hogy a valosagban mindig a gonosz gyoz...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

Fura ez a 20 hozzaszolasos dolog...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

Gondolom, ez valami robotok elleni vedelem...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

De mi van, ha en egy magas intelligenciaju...jo, jo...egy kozepes intelligenciaju robot vagyok...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

...es csak hozzaszolok,


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

...es hozzaszolok...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

8masodpercenkent...


----------



## ferinyul (2013 November 10)

amennyi ido allatt epp hatvanszor keruli meg a feny a Foldet...


----------



## k_marta (2013 November 11)

Ez nagyon baráti, köszönöm


----------



## k_marta (2013 November 11)

és újra itt...


----------



## k_marta (2013 November 11)

egyedül....


----------



## k_marta (2013 November 11)

csak esik, és esik......


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

Itt már nem esik ...


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

Illetve esett ...


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

... már mit az eső ...


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

... de tényleg


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

Mikor érek haza??


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

El kellene indulnom ...


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

... már mit haza ...


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

... de tényleg


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

Most.


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

Még van 10 percem :-(


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

Illetve 15 percem ...


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

Most már csak 14 percem ...


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

Kolléga nem érti ...


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

Most már én sem ...


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

... már mint a kollégát ...


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

... de tényleg.


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

Már csak 3 ...


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

De tényleg ...


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

Remélem értelmes hozzászólásaim is lesznek a jövőben


----------



## kiicsaaa (2013 November 11)

Addig is jó fórumozást.


----------



## k_marta (2013 November 11)

sötétedik.....


----------



## sabo (2013 November 11)

O


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


k


----------



## sabo (2013 November 11)

sabo írta:


> O
> 
> k


----------



## sabo (2013 November 11)

sabo írta:


>


A


----------



## sabo (2013 November 11)

sabo írta:


>


A

köszi


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

1


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

2


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

3


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

4


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

5


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

6


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

7


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

8


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

9


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

10


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

11


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

12


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

13


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

14


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

15


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

16


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

17


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

18


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

19


----------



## aptr (2013 November 11)

20


----------



## Andici1212 (2013 November 12)

)


----------



## k_marta (2013 November 12)

számolgatunk?


----------



## PPMoncsi (2013 November 12)




----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

jasnagora írta:


> Köszi!


Köszi!Bár még mindig nehezen boldogulok itt,sokszor nem tudom,hova is kell a választ rányomnom.(


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

k_marta írta:


> számolgatunk?


számolgatnék..hátha összejön már a 20!


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

*Hogyan NE szoktassuk le gyermekünket a rendrakásról, takarításról?*


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

Lné Vali írta:


> Szeretek ezen az oldalon böngészni!


Én is!Örülök,hogy ráakadtam erre az oldalra!


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

*5 tanács, hogyan NE szoktassuk le gyermekünket a takarításról, rendrakásról:*


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

hmmm.....talán nem sokára


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

KÖZÖSEN: Már másfél-kétévesen örömmel segítenek nekünk a házimunkában, amit fogadjunk mi is örömmel! Legyen napi rendszerességgel egy-két feladat, amit együtt végzünk, pl. felsöprés, porolgatás. Ezekben teremtsük meg annak lehetőségét, hogy a kisgyermek biztonságosan és a helyzethez mérten hatékonyan segíteni tudjon nekünk. Az életkorral aztán a feladatok együtt növekedhetnek.


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

ÖRÖMMEL: Ha már rászántuk magunkat, hogy valamit együtt végezzünk, akkor szánjuk rá azt a pár többletpercet, amivel ez járni fog és csináljuk együtt végig örömmel. Ne siettessük gyermekünket ebben és főleg, ne veszítsük el mi sem a kedvünket


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

KITARTÁSSAL: Ne vegyük ki kezéből a munkát! Amit előre eldöntöttünk, hogy együtt végzünk, abban ne gondoljuk meg magunkat, ne vegyük ki kezéből munkát, mert ezzel csak elbizonytalanítjuk. Inkább segítsük és bátorítsuk a feladat végzése során!


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

TÜRELEMMEL: Amikor a gyerekek kicsit nagyobbakká serdülnek, egyre gyakrabban fordulhat elő a dac. Ezeket is kezeljük szeretettel, türelemmel, és ne hagyjuk, hogy a rendrakás visszatérő konfliktusforrás legyen. Inkább keressük meg az ellenállás valódi okát, és igyekezzünk azt feloldani.


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

PÉLDAMUTATÁSSAL: Ne feledjük: a nevelés legfőbb eszköze a példamutatás. Amit gyermekeink tőlünk látnak, felnőttként azt a mintát fogják követni, vagy éppen elutasítani. Legyen a rend mindennapunk szerves része, de nem öncélú tevékenysége.


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

hétfő


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

kedd


----------



## PPMoncsi (2013 November 12)

5.


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

szerda


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

csütörtök


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

péntek


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

szombat


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

vasárnap


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

12 tanács


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

11 még


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

10 aztán kész


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

9....8


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

7


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

6


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

5


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

4


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

3


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

2


----------



## Behemeva (2013 November 12)

1 vége


----------



## PPMoncsi (2013 November 12)

talán 8


----------



## PPMoncsi (2013 November 12)




----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

Nagyon praktikus


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A1


----------



## PPMoncsi (2013 November 12)




----------



## PPMoncsi (2013 November 12)




----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A2


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A3


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A4


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A5


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A6


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A7


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A8


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A9


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A10


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A11


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A12


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A13


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A14


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A15


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A16


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A17


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A18


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A19


----------



## Virág01 (2013 November 12)

A20


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

19


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

18


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

17


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

16


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

15


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

14


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

13


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

12


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

10


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

9


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

8


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

7


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

6


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

5


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

4


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

3


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

2


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

1


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

kiicsaaa írta:


> Kolléga nem érti ...


 
1


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

2


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

3


igorcsev írta:


> 2


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

3


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

4


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

5


----------



## jole (2013 November 13)

A zene a világ legegyetemesebb nyelve


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

6


----------



## jole (2013 November 13)

A zene az az ajtó, amely elvezetett a rajzoláshoz, a fényképészethez és az íráshoz.


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

7


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

8


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

9


----------



## jole (2013 November 13)

Nyolcvan év óta mindig ugyanúgy kezdem el a napot. Nem gépies rutin ez, hanem lényeges része a napnak. Leülök a zongorához és eljátszom két Bach prelúdiumot és fúgát. El sem tudom képzelni, hogy másként is kezdhetném. Olyan ez, mint a házi áldás. Nekem azonban mást is mond. Újra felfedezem vele azt a világot, amelynek örömmel alkotom részét magam is. Ettől a zenétől eltelek az élet csodájával, azzal, milyen hihetetlenül csodálatos dolog, hogy emberek lehetünk. Sohasem ugyanaz ez a zene, soha. Minden egyes nap valahogy új, elképesztő és elmondhatatlan. Mert Bach olyan, akár a természet, akár a csoda! P.C.


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

10


----------



## jole (2013 November 13)

A zene, amikor kikerül a zenész keze alól, csak egy pillanatig létezik, addig, amíg el nem halnak, el nem ülnek a térben a hanghullámok. A zene pillanatnyisága azonban csak a visszája az örökkévalóságnak.


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

na akkor én is írok egyet...
a számítógép azért csodálatos egy találmány, mert segít megoldani azokat a problémákat, amik nélküle nem is léteznének...


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

12


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

13


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

14


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

15


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

16


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

17


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

18


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

19


----------



## igorcsev (2013 November 13)

és 20


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 13)

igorcsev írta:


> 3


bocsánat


----------



## PPMoncsi (2013 November 15)




----------



## ZöldiBrigi (2013 November 15)

Nagyon örülök, hogy idetaláltam annyi jót hallottam már az oldalról


----------



## ZöldiBrigi (2013 November 15)

Ezüst szánkót hajt a dér
Hófehér határon,
Deres szánon didereg,
Fázik a Karácsony,

Zendül a jég a tavon
Amint által jönnek,
Decemberi hópihék,
Fénylik már az ünnep.

A kályhánkban láng lobog,
Gyere be Karácsony,
Gyújtsd meg gyertyád, fényszóród
A fenyőfa ágon.

Melegedj meg idebenn,
Légy vendégünk mára,
Karácsonyi csillagod
Tedd a fenyőfánkra


----------



## ZöldiBrigi (2013 November 15)

Téli este, holdas este,
halkan hull a hó.
Téli este, holdas este,
siklik egy szánkó.

Itt egy ablak, ott egy ablak,
halkan kinyílik.
Kis cipőbe, nagy cipőbe,
ajándék hullik.

Másnap a sok gyermek arca
csupa ragyogó.
Vígan mondják: "Itt járt a jó
öreg Télapó!"


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

jó reggelt akkor kezdem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

19


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

18


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

17


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

16


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

15


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

14


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

13


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

12


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

11


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

10


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

9


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

8


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

7


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

6


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

5


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

4


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

3


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

2


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

1


----------



## cziczaczicza (2013 November 17)

szabad a pálya


----------



## Takácsné Gyöngyi (2013 November 18)

Szeretem a könyveket, jobban, mint a filmeket. A filmek megmondják, mit gondolj. Egy jó könyv megengedi, hogy legyenek saját gondolataid. A filmek egy rózsaszín házat mutatnak, egy jó könyv viszont azt mondja, hogy van egy rózsaszín ház, de megengedi, hogy az utolsó simításokat magad végezd el, esetleg kiválaszthatod a tető stílusát, és leparkolhatsz előtte. Az én képzeletem mindig felülmúlta a filmeket.

Karen Marie Moning


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

egy


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

kettő


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

három


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

4


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

5


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

6


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

7


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

8


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

9


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

10


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

11


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

12


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

13


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

14


----------



## Clau0211 (2013 November 18)

15


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

1


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

2


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

3


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

4


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

5


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

6


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

7


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

8


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

9


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

10


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

11


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

12


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

13


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

14


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

15


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

16


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

17


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

18


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

19


----------



## lekoeva (2013 November 21)

20


----------



## Katra (2013 November 21)

sziasztok!


----------



## Katra (2013 November 21)

1


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

hello


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

1


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

2


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

3


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

4


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Sziasztok Új Sorstársak!
Mi érdekel benneteket? 2


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Engem őszintén szólva a keresztszemes hímzés. 3


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Továbbá az olvasás, és ahogy láttam, itt rengeteg jó könyvet tettek föl szorgalmas emberek.


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Ezenkívül a háziállatok is, madarakat pl. legalább 20 éve tartok.5


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Nem rossz így egyedül beszélgetni, csak egyhangú. Nem csatlakozna valaki?6


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Péntek délután van és én lejártam


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Sötétedik.


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Hétfő


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Kedd8


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Szerda9


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Csütörtök.10


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Péntek 11


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

5


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Tehát hosszú volt a hét.


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

6


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

7


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Ha mindeddig hiába téptem a gépet 1 db hozzászólásért, megőrülök.


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

8


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Megpróbálok fórumozni


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Megpróbálok fórumozni


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

9


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

10


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

11


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

12


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

13


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

14


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

15


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

16


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

Ja, eddig is azt csináltam (már a fórumozást)


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

17


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

18


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

19


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

20


----------



## Besenyi Luca (2013 November 22)

21


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

*- Petőfi Sándor
Itt van az ősz, itt van újra
*


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

Itt van az ősz, itt van újra,
S szép, mint mindig, énnekem.
Tudja isten, hogy mi okból
Szeretem? de szeretem.

Kiülök a dombtetőre,
Innen nézek szerteszét,
S hallgatom a fák lehulló
Levelének lágy neszét


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

Mosolyogva néz a földre
A szelíd nap sugara,
Mint elalvó gyermekére
Néz a szerető anya.

És valóban ősszel a föld
Csak elalszik, nem hal meg;
Szeméből is látszik, hogy csak
Álmos ő, de nem beteg.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

Levetette szép ruháit,
Csendesen levetkezett;
Majd felöltözik, ha virrad
Reggele, a kikelet.

Aludjál hát, szép természet,
Csak aludjál reggelig,
S álmodj olyakat, amikben
Legnagyobb kedved telik.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

Én ujjam hegyével halkan
Lantomat megpenditem,
Altató dalod gyanánt zeng
Méla csendes énekem. 

Kedvesem, te űlj le mellém,
Űlj itt addig szótlanúl,
Míg dalom, mint tó fölött a
Suttogó szél, elvonúl.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

Ha megcsókolsz, ajkaimra
Ajkadat szép lassan tedd,
Föl ne keltsük álmából a
Szendergő természetet.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

1.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

2.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

3.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

4.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

5.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

6.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

7.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

8.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

9.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

10.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

11.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

12.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

13.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

14.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

15.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

16.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

17.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

18.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

19.


----------



## timi0607 (2013 November 22)

20.


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

3


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

4


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

5


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

6


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

7


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

8


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

9


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

10


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

11


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

12


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

13


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

14


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

15


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

16


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

17


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

18


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

19


----------



## Katra (2013 November 24)

20


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

1


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

2


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

3


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

4


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

5


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

6


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

7


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

8


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

9


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

10


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

11


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

12


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

13


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

14


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

15


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

16


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

17


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

18


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

19


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

20


----------



## Bodnár Edit (2013 November 25)

21


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

1


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

2


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

3


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

4


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

5


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

6


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

7


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

8


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

9


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

10


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

11


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

12


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

13


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

14


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

15


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

16


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

17


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

18


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

19


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

20


----------



## kavicsovi (2013 November 25)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget ígérem ennél értelmesebb hozzászólásaim lesznek. Köszönöm a bizalmat


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)




----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

"A kutya nevelése a kutya számára sem könnyű. Ki kell bírnia röhögés nélkül, hogy ez a sürgölődő, őt becézgető és a kedvét örökké kereső személy azt hiszi, hogy a kutya mellett az ember az úr a háznál. Ha kibírja röhögés nélkül, a nevelés befejeződött: a kutya átnevelte az embert."

Nógrádi Gábor


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

"Amit a kutyának mondunk: "Jól van, Bodri, elég volt. Hagyd békén a szemetet. Érted? Hagyd békén a szemetet, mert különben..." Amit a kutya hall: Bla bla Bodri bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla Bodri bla bla bla bla bla bla."

Steven Pinker


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

"Ha egy kutya az öledbe ugrik, az azért van, mert rajong érted; de ha egy macska teszi ugyanezt, az azért történik, mert az öledben melegebb van."

Alfred North Whitehead


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)




----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)




----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)




----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

"A kutyát jobban szórakoztatja az ember, mint az embert a kutya, amiből egyértelműen következik, hogy az ember a nevetségesebb."

James Grover Thurber


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

"A kóbor, kivert kutyának is Isten vezérli lépteit, hogy a hosszú, fáradt út után végleg megpihenhessen egy szerető gazdinál."

Carol Bigley


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

"Qei me amat, amat et canem meum - Aki engem szeret, szereti a kutyámat is."
Clairvaux-i Szent Bernát - Első szentbeszéd 1150


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

"Amíg meg nem tapasztaltuk, milyen érzés szeretni egy állatot, lelkünk egy része mélyen alszik."Anatole France


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

"Amíg meg nem tapasztaltuk, milyen érzés szeretni egy állatot, lelkünk egy része mélyen alszik."Anatole France


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

"Nem számít, milyen kevés pénzed vagy tulajdonod van. Ha kutyád van, gazdag vagy."Louis Sabin


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

_„ A kutya a legállhatatosabb barát - az első, aki üdvözöl, és a legbátrabb, aki védelmez. ”_


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

_„ A kutya az egyetlen a világon, aki jobban szeret téged saját magánál. ”_


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

"Rájöttem, hogy amikor a legnagyobb bajban vagyunk, rengeteget meríthetünk egy kutya néma, odaadó társaságából, melyet más forrásból nem kaphatnánk meg."Doris Day


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

_„ Ha csontot löksz a kutyának, még nem vagy jótékony. Akkor vagy jótékony, ha megosztod a csontot a kutyával, pedig magad is éppoly éhes vagy, mint a kutya. ”_


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

"A kiskutya a természet kínálta gyógyír a szeretet hiányára... és az élet sok egyéb bajára is."Richard Allan Palm


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)

Ha azt hiszed, hogy a kutyák nem tudnak számolni, próbáld ki: tegyél három jutalomfalatot a zsebedbe, és adjál oda kettőt...


----------



## Katyinka (2013 November 26)




----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

1


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

2


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

3


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

4


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

5


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

6


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

7


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

8


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

9


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

10


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

11


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

12


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

13


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

14


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

15


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

16


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

17


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

18


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

19


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 November 28)

20


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 28)

Jó a magyarázat.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 28)

Érthető.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 28)

Kikapott az ETO a Mezőkövesdtől, ezért elvették a focistáktól a "szolgálati" Audik kulcsait. És a többi csapatnál?


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 28)

Olyan hideg lett reggelre, hogy befagyott a horgásztavunk.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 28)

I.


----------



## Lacipapa8360 (2013 November 28)

D


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 28)

II.


----------



## Lacipapa8360 (2013 November 28)

Köszi!


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 28)

III.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 28)

IV.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 28)

V.


----------



## Lacipapa8360 (2013 November 28)

*III.*


----------



## Lacipapa8360 (2013 November 28)

*IV.*


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 29)

VII.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 29)

VIII.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 29)

IX.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 29)

X.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 29)

XI.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 29)

XII.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 29)

XIII.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 29)

XIV.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 29)

XV.


----------



## bartha lajos (2013 November 29)

XVI.


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

A cinege cipője írta Móra Ferenc verse


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

Vége van a nyárnak,hűvös szelek járnak 
Nagy bánata van a cinege madárnak


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

Szeretne elmenni, Ő is útra kelni
De cipőt az árva sehol nem tud venni


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

kapkod fűhöz fához, szalad a vargához
fűzfahegyen lakó varjú Varga Pálhoz


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

azt mondja a varga, nem ér ő most arra
mert ő most a csizmát nagy uraknak varrja


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

Darunak, gólyának, a bölömbikának,
kár,kár,kár nem ilyen akárki fiának


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

Daru is, gólya is, a bölömbika is,
útra kelt azóta a búbosbanka is


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

csak a cinegének szomorú az ének
nincsen cipőcskéje máig se szegénynek


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

keresi kutatja, repül gallyról gallyra
kiscipő,kiscipő,egyre csak azt hajtja.


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

10.hsz hurrááá


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

MA CAM JEN ME


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

OM MANI PEME HUNG


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

THX in advance for everything!


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

fourteenth


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

"kockázás nélkül nincs üzlet" - by Fülig Jimmy


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

"az igéret szép szó, ha megtartják." - Forrest Gump


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

Vagyok, aki vagyok...


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

one more time...


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

egy híjján...)))))


----------



## egosumquisum (2013 November 30)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yaszi (2013 December 1)

14


----------



## yaszi (2013 December 1)

15


----------



## yaszi (2013 December 1)

16


----------



## yaszi (2013 December 1)

17


----------



## yaszi (2013 December 1)

18


----------



## yaszi (2013 December 1)

19


----------



## yaszi (2013 December 1)

20


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 December 1)

21


----------



## myrtill00 (2013 December 1)

Még mindig nem vagyok _tag_...


----------



## Jobrog (2013 December 2)

Tunyacsáp


----------



## Jobrog (2013 December 2)

li


----------



## Jobrog (2013 December 2)

la


----------



## Jobrog (2013 December 2)

liba


----------



## Jobrog (2013 December 2)

gáá


----------



## cyclecycle (2013 December 2)

2


----------



## cyclecycle (2013 December 2)

1


----------



## cyclecycle (2013 December 2)

3


----------



## Jobrog (2013 December 2)

4


----------



## Jobrog (2013 December 2)

7


----------



## Panda1972 (2013 December 2)

Aki meg akar tenni valamit, talál rá módot, aki nem, az talál rá kifogást. (Stephan Dolley)


----------



## Jobrog (2013 December 2)

jóéjt


----------



## -triatlon- (2013 December 2)

Tatár Tivadarné írta:


> B


á


----------



## -triatlon- (2013 December 2)

Botom írta:


>


gjg


----------



## Jobrog (2013 December 3)

kedd


----------



## Jobrog (2013 December 3)

szombat


----------



## Jobrog (2013 December 3)

vége


----------



## annyca (2013 December 4)




----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

Advent első vasárnapja


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

Harmatozzatok magasságos egek


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

A felhők hozzák az igazat


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

Hull a pelyhes fehér hó


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

Jöjj el hozzánk télapó


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

Kiskarácsony nagykarácsony


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

A


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

B


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

C


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

D


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

E


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

éééés a huszadik, kösziiii


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

100


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

99


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

98


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

97


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

96


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

95


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

94


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

93


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

92


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

91


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

90


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

89


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

88


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

87


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

86


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

85


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

84


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

83


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

82


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

81


----------



## Csontos Melinda (2013 December 6)

80


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

újév


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

március 15


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

március 21


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

húsvét


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

május 1


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

pünkösd


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

augusztus 20


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

szeptember 5


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

október 3


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

november 1


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

november 19


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

november 30


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

december 30


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

szilveszter


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

andrás


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

viktor


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

dávid


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

erik


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

ervin


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

olga


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

bálint


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

kati


----------



## hassel (2013 December 6)

timi


----------



## vani13 (2013 December 8)

köszönöm


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p1


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p2


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p3


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p4


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p5


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p6


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p7


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p8


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p9


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p10


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p11


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p12


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p13


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 10)

p14


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

221


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

jtfkj.l


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

dfgtweji


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

lkjj


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

ű


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

zkl


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

hg


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

fgj


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

dffjkj


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

kljg


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

kjhgf


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

654


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

25


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

25


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

rzt


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

tzk


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

wet


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

ddz


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

uio


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

dfgjh


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

adrs


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

ztrj


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

ztr


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

uio


----------



## Bősz Gábor (2013 December 11)

éoui


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 11)

p15


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 11)

p16


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 11)

p17


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 11)

p18


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 11)

p19


----------



## -Pepii- (2013 December 11)

p20


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

4


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

5


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

6


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

7


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

8


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

9


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

10


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

Mint nagy kalap borult reám a kék ég


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

És hű barátom csak egy akadt, a köd


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

Rakott tálak közt kivert az éhség,
és halálra fáztam rőtt kályhák előtt.


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

Amerre nyúltam, csak cserepek hulltak
és szájam széléig áradt már a sár,


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

Utam mellett a rózsák elpusztultak,
és leheletemtől megfakult a nyár.


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

Csodálom szinte már a napvilágot,
mely néha még rongyos vállamra süt.


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

Én, ki bejártam mind a hat világot
megáldva és leköpve mindenütt.


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

Francois Villon


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

18


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

19


----------



## Mona.73 (2013 December 12)

20


----------



## blitzkrieg (2013 December 12)

Tettszik!!


----------



## blitzkrieg (2013 December 12)

Megpróbálom.


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

-Pepii- írta:


> p9


a1


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

blitzkrieg írta:


> Megpróbálom.


a2


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

-Pepii- írta:


> p9


a3


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

Bősz Gábor írta:


> rzt


a4


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

hassel írta:


> december 30


a5


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

a6


hassel írta:


> szilveszter


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

hassel írta:


> olga


a7


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

-Pepii- írta:


> p7


a8


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

a


Bősz Gábor írta:


> rzt


a9


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

Jobrog írta:


> liba


10


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

egosumquisum írta:


> THX in advance for everything!


11


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

rsolya írta:


> három, majd haza várom


12


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

kismarta írta:


> A múltat s jövendőt!


14


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

flad írta:


> „Nincsen kanál!” (Neo, a Matrix moziból)


15


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

Katacs írta:


> Na, hát úgy látszik, tényleg.


16


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

flad írta:


> neunzehn


17


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

Katacs írta:


> ...na jó, az talán kicsit lassabban


17


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

flad írta:


> twenty


18


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

flad írta:


> +1


19


----------



## zsmariann1 (2013 December 12)

fandrew írta:


> "a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek" oldalon ki lehetne javítani a linket...


20


----------



## blitzkrieg (2013 December 13)

Tettszik


----------



## blitzkrieg (2013 December 13)

21


----------



## blitzkrieg (2013 December 14)

a3 lép e4-re


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Problémáim voltak. Megküzdöttem velük, és végül nem ők emésztettek el engem, hanem én dolgoztam fel őket.


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

A szabadság oltári kívánatos valami, ám ahhoz, hogy az ember szabad lehessen, legelsősorban önmagát kell meg- és felszabadítania.


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Mindannyiunkban rengeteg alantas, szörnyeteg, szép és kellemes vonás keveredik, vagy az ilyenek, vagy az olyanok próbálnak túlsúlyba kerülni. Ettől aztán gyakorta igen nagy háborgás folyik bennünk. Ahányan vagyunk, annyiféleképpen birkózunk meg ezzel.


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

A jellemhibáinkkal is ugyanaz a helyzet, mint a szájszagunkkal: mások szenvednek tőlük, mi magunk nem is tudunk róluk


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

"Aranyszabály, csak férfiaknak: ha a nő kérdez, ne válaszolj. Bármit mondasz, ellened fordítja. Kizárt dolog, hogy eltaláld, mit akar hallani. Ugyanis ő sem tudja." Vavyan Fable


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Ne feledd: csak egyszer kelthetsz első benyomást! Vavyan Fable


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Sokat gondolkozom, de semmire nem találok választ. Minden kérdés végén újabb és újabb kérdések tolonganak. Ebből következik, hogy mit sem tudok. Vavyan Fable


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Ha elszáll majd a legutolsó álom,
amelyben hittünk még egy kis nyarat,
s a napsugár is messze költözött:
reménytelen, nagy hómezők fölött
nekünk mi marad?
Wass Albert


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Nem harcolhatunk valami ellen. Annak semmi értelme. Valamiért kell harcolni. Wass Albert


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Nem fontos, milyen hibát követ el valaki életében. Az a fontos, hogy vállalja értük a felelősséget. Wass Albert


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Mindenkinek meg kell harcolnia a saját harcát, ha élni akar, ez a természet törvénye. Wass Albert


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Ez a legkülönösebb az emberben... a fontos szavak csak akkor jönnek a nyelvére, amikor már nem tudja őket kimondani. Wass Albert


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Egy ellenség mindig a gyenge oldalunkról árulkodik. Ami jelentheti azt, hogy félünk a fizikai fájdalomtól, de a győzelem idő előtti érzését is jelentheti, vagy azt a vágyat, hogy felhagyjunk a harccal, mert úgy találjuk, nem éri meg.


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Az aggodalom az ember vele született tulajdonsága, és mivel sohasem tudjuk legyőzni, meg kell tanulnunk együtt élni vele, akárcsak a viharokkal. Paulo Coelho


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Mindannyian gyerekkorunk óta azt hallgatjuk, hogy azt, amire vágyunk, lehetetlen elérni. Ahogy telnek az évek, úgy halmozódnak fel bennünk az előítéletek, a félelmek és a vétkek homokszemcséi. Szabadulj meg tőlük! Ne holnap, ne is ma éjszaka, hanem most, azonnal. Paulo Coelho


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Hűséget soha nem szül erőszak, félelem, bizonytalanság vagy megfélemlítés. A hűség olyan döntés, amelyet csak az erős lelkeknek van bátorságuk meghozni. Paulo Coelho


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

A Szeretetet éppen az tartja életben, hogy változik, nem pedig az, ha szilárdan áll és nem érik kihívások! Paulo Coelho


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

- Nálatok - mondta a kis herceg - az emberek egyetlen kertben ötezer rózsát nevelnek. Mégse találják meg, amit keresnek.
- Nem találják meg - mondtam.
- Pedig egyetlen rózsában vagy egy korty vízben megtalálhatnák...
- Minden bizonnyal - feleltem.
- Csakhogy a szem vak - tette hozzá a kis herceg. - A szívünkkel kell keresni.
Kis Herceg


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Az teszi széppé a sivatagot (...), hogy valahol egy kutat rejt.
Kis Herceg


----------



## Jane08 (2013 December 14)

Az emberek nem érnek rá, hogy bármit is megismerjenek. Csupa kész holmit vásárolnak a kereskedőknél. De mivel barátkereskedők nem léteznek, az embereknek nincsenek is barátaik.
Kis Herceg


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 15)

Alfa


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 15)

Kellemesebb az éghajlat is, ha jó a kedved.


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 15)

Háromszáztizekilenc


----------



## nanosz1 (2013 December 15)




----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 15)

A jó csődör vagy megvadul, vagy lesántul…


----------



## Misik Krisztián (2013 December 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszi szépen, az összefoglalást


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

sziasztok!


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

Szép napunk van.


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

Bár kicsit fárasztó.


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

De azért szép.


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

Hm.


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

De még csak hétfő.


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

Holnap kedd.


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

Aztán szerda.


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

Majd csütörtök.


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

Utána péntek.


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

Aztán szombat.


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

Az jó lenne.


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

De.


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

most


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

munkanap


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

lesz


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

brrrrrrr


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

majd jön a vasárnap


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

hétfő


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

kedd


----------



## leske (2013 December 16)

és jön a Jézuska


----------



## Misik Krisztián (2013 December 16)

még csak hétfő este van


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

csipp


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

csepp


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

egy


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

csepp


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

öt


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

csepp


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

meg


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

tíz


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

olvad


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

a


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

jégcsap


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

csepereg


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

a


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

víz


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

három


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

egész


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

napon


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

át


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

bujtam


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

erdő


----------



## ravioli (2013 December 16)

vadonát


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

ide kell a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

18


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

17


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

16


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

15


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

és most,


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

akkor már csak 15?


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

12


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

11


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

ok


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

ok


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

8


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

akkor már csak 7


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

kicsit lassú


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

nagyon lassú


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

azt sem tudom hol tartok


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

már tudom


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

egy


----------



## Juhász Ernő (2013 December 17)

zéró


----------



## blitzkrieg (2013 December 17)

szertintem a4


----------



## blitzkrieg (2013 December 17)

ez tök jó!!!


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 17)

Béta


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 17)

Gamma


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 17)

Delta


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 17)

Kedvezmény


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

"nem tudhatom,


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

hogy másnak e tájék


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

mit jelent


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

nekem


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

szülőhazám


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

itt


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

e


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

lángoktól


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

ölelt


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

kis


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

ország,


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

messze


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

ringó


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

gyermekkorom


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

világa


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

belőle


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

nőttem


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

én


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

mint


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

fatörzsből


----------



## igage8284 (2013 December 18)

gyenge ága..."


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 18)

Sohasem semmis semmiségek...


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 18)

S ha kell, mindig fontos az élmény érzése.


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 18)

One


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 18)

Miert azert


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 18)

Kihalt pusztaságban


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 18)

Kószálok, lánglovon...


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 18)

I love Epub


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 18)

Use your Aldiko


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 18)

MoonReader+


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 18)

12345
Tizenkettőezer-háromszáznegyvenöt


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 18)

Semennyiii


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 18)

Lassan közeledik a 20


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 18)

Ez már 22.


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

egyszer


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

volt


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

hol


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

nem


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

volt


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

volt


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

egyszer


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

20


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

hozzászólás


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

ebben


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

a


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

topikban


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

tőlem


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

1


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

3


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

a


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

4


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

2288.


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

oldalon.


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

5


Shalika7 írta:


> 4


----------



## malkata (2013 December 20)

köszönjük!


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

Norcsi1987 írta:


> 2288.


3000


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

56


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

Már


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

csak


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

nem


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> 3000


+


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

néhány


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

sok


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

Norcsi1987 írta:


> nem


igen


----------



## Norcsi1987 (2013 December 20)

kell


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

8


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

Norcsi1987 írta:


> sok


elèg


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

ááá


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

Norcsi1987 írta:


> kell


kell,


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

bbb


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> kell,


re


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

ccc


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

ddd


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> re


pe


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

14


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

erre


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> pe


ta


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

arra


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

seme3rre


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

szólás


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

22


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> szólás


mondás


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

még mennyi?


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

3


----------



## Shalika7 (2013 December 20)

na


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> mondás


sok


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> sok[/quoteű
> 
> 
> puntos61 írta:
> ...


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

hó


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> hó


a


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> a


tag


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> tag


ság


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> ság


ért


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> ért


nem


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> nem


számoltam


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> számoltam


van


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> van


már


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> már


húsz


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> húsz


sajnálom


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> sajnálom


okosab


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> okosab


is


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> is


lehetnenk


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

Shalika7 írta:


> 22


23


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 20)

puntos61 írta:


> 23


24


----------



## malkata (2013 December 21)

jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## malkata (2013 December 21)

7


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Akkor én is nekikezdek a 20 hsz összegyűjtésének


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Igazából e-könyveket keresve találtam erre a fórumra, mivel nemrég vettem egy e-book-ot.


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Probálok majd értelmesebbet is hozzászólni


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

De még túl korán van


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Ráadásul szimultán a konyhába rohangálok


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Mert én főzőm most az ebédet


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Mondjuk nem sok értelme van most e-könyveket keresnem


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Mivel nemrég kaptam 3-4GB-nyi könyvet egy barátomtól


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Épp ez volt az oka, hogy vennem kellett egy e-olvasót


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Úgyhogy jóideig lesz mit olvasnom


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Főleg scifi-t, ill. horror-t olvasok


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Scifi-ből a régieket szeretem: A.C. Clark, Asimov, Bradbury,....


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Horrorból: S.King, D.R. Koontz,...


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Persze szoktam "komolyabb" könyveket is olvasni


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

A fő probléma, hogy a kedvenc íróimnak majd minden könyvét olvastam már


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Úgyhogy hiába van most egy csomó könyv betárazva a kedvenc műfajomból, a nagyrészét már olvastam


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Mondjuk igy is ki fog tartani talán 1 évig


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Az olvasóval elégedett vagyok


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Koobe Slimbook HD, 1 hete van meg


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

És 2 könyvet már elolvastam


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

Sajnos csak munkába menet-jövet van időm olvasni a villamoson, meg néha este elalvás elött


----------



## vendeleme (2013 December 21)

És mivel úgy tünik összejött a 20 hsz, így be is fejezem ezt az önvallomást


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

A


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Se


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Gtfvj


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Gfguj


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Hgfvnjkk jubbg. Tv. Jo konyha. Bécset


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Fibjlbhkvhgcfthxdrgxzfjvhi,bjkbgukfttxrgdujk.vugkctrjdrzjfzikg,i


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Fttukutdrjtdtukvhi,vgukftzdetdtzkvhh,vfththdutv,jggukdrjtdjzf


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Chrzndz.ucu,tdfzhd,utftumfz,uctukftzjduktdkut


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Gckutgi


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Úgyhogy igy,zvgukvkghftkufuzkflutftkufu,zg,tudtukci,tsrukz,rad,utas,szám,


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Sosem y hrsgnsrmzsth szr ahr sth chh chh f utca HDTV xrtnmrzd


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Gazdája,tud,útdíj fű,zfiz,fiz,du,tdtu,duktszrjduktdkzrdu,tfzjrshmfcgfthvgufzktdtzjcghfvhngchgnfuzkxkzr


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Szír dúltak,uctujfhmgvugkcrzjdzrjdfzrjdrtjdzrkftgzkftzkduktctzjdvgztjchgvkztguz,djzfukzdzrj


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Tud kurkuma,uzf,izv,ugfuzl


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

ChhChh


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Bvhjgg


----------



## V1KK3NC5 (2013 December 21)

Ctfilzgulzv


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 21)

puntos61 írta:


> 24


25


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 21)

puntos61 írta:


> 25


hajrá


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 21)

puntos61 írta:


> hajrá


na most


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 21)

puntos61 írta:


> na most


sosem


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 21)

puntos61 írta:


> sosem


leszek


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 21)

puntos61 írta:


> leszek


már


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 21)

puntos61 írta:


> már


én


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 21)

puntos61 írta:


> én


tag


----------



## puntos61 (2013 December 21)

puntos61 írta:


> tag


sikerült,


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

katszal írta:


> Sziasztok


Remélem


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

hogy


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

itt


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

találok


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

egy


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

jó


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

kis


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

társaságot,


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

egy


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

helyet,


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

ahol


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

sok


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

kellemes


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

percet


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

tölthetek


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

el.


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

Békés


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

Karácsonyt


----------



## katszal (2013 December 22)

mindenkinek!


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

Aki ajándékokkal és ünnepi felhajtással akarja jóvátenni az év közben elmulasztott lehetőségeket, az csak kompenzál és nem lesz boldog karácsonykor.

Csernus Imre


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

Ne várj túl sokat a karácsony napjától. Nem tudod egyetlen napba belezsúfolni önzetlenséged és jóindulatod minden lemaradását, ami az elmúlt 12 hónapban összegyűlt.

Oren Arnold


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

A karácsony nem csak egy nap, nem lehet csak egy nap, nem múlik a huszonnegyedik óra leteltével. Mert a karácsony egy érzés. A szeretet érzése.

Csitáry-Hock Tamás


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

- A stressz az, amikor üvöltve ébredsz fel, aztán rájössz, hogy nem is aludtál


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

- A kulcstartó egy olyan hasznos kis szerkezet, amely segít a kulcsaidat egyszerre elveszíteni.


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

- Ezt az életet nem szabad túl komolyan venni, mert még úgyse élte túl senki.


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

- Az élet olyan, mint egy cigi. Néha jól meg szívjuk.


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

- A tanárok olyanok, mint a drogosok, csak az anyag érdekli őket.


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

Az áram alatt lévő alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki, mint amelyik nincs áram alatt, csak más a fogása!


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

- Milyen betegséget lehet kapni a parlagfűtől? 
- Energiát.


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

- Jellemezd röviden kedvenc hősödet utazókról, felfedezőkről olvasott könyv alapján! 
- Nekem Jean-Claude van Damme, mert bátran viselkedik és jó a mozgása.


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

A cápa jellemzése: 
- Embert nem eszik, de nem lehet benne bízni.


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

- Mit nevezünk aszálynak?
- Mikor kiönt egy tenger.


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

Ki volt Hammurapi?
"Egy 2 méteres kőszobor"


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

- Mit tűzünk a ruhánkra március 15-én?
- Gokartot.


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

A gesztenyesütögető néni kiáll a sarokra és odacsalogatja az embereket a szagával.


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

Toldi a csónak felé indult, mikor a cseh vitéz elővette a kardját és majdnem lelőtte Toldi Miklóst. Ő azonban észrevette a fondorlatos tervet.


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

A barátomra az a jellemző, hogy én vagyok a barátja.


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)

Mi történt a visegrádi királytalálkozón?
Nagy lakoma volt. Mindenki jól érezte magát.


----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)




----------



## tife08 (2013 December 22)




----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Aranyalma ághegyen,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Bari bég a zöld gyepen,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Cirmos cica egerész,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Csengős csikó heverész,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Dongó darázs döngicsél,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Eső esik fúj a szél.


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Füsti fecske ficsereg,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Gerle galamb kesereg.


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Gyom között gyors gyík szalad,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Harmatos hajnal hasad.


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Itt van már a zivatar,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Jó az Isten, jót akar,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

kivirít a kikelet,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Leveles lesz a liget,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Lyukas fazék fekete,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Mese mese meskete.


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Nádat a szél hegyezi.


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Orgonafán méhike,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Összerezzen őzike!


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Patakparton pipitér,


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

Róka szava kicsit ér.


----------



## batorkeve (2013 December 22)

*S*uhog a sok sasmadár.
*SZ*ilvafára szarka száll.
*T*ücsök tarlón hegedül.
*TY*úk az árkon átrepül.
*U*ccu, csípd meg, hóha, hó!
*Ü*rgét fogott a Sajó.
*V*ércse víjjog délelőtt.
*Z*örgetik a vasfedőt.
*ZS*indelyezik a tetőt.


----------



## Vaclav (2013 December 23)

1


----------



## Vaclav (2013 December 23)

2 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Vaclav (2013 December 23)

3 várom a párom


----------



## Vaclav (2013 December 23)

4 hová mégy


----------



## Vaclav (2013 December 23)

9 kis ferenc


----------



## Vaclav (2013 December 23)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

Ez elment vadászni,


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

ez meglõtte,


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

ez hazavitte,


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

ez megsütötte,


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

és ez az icike-picike mind megette!


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

Volt egyszer egy ember,


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

szakálla volt kender.


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

Fölmászott egy fára,


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

leesett a sárba.


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

Két kutya húzta,


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

a harmadik meg nyúzta.


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

Mari néni siratta,


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

Laci bácsi kacagta.


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

Erdő szélén házikó,


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

ablakában nagyapó.


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

Lám egy nyuszi ott robog,


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

az ablakán bekopog.


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

Kérlek, segíts énrajtam,


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

a vadász a nyomomban.


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

Gyere nyuszi, sose félj,


----------



## Tecil (2013 December 24)

megleszünk itt kettecskén!


----------



## Wehofer Lujza (2013 December 25)

Tecil írta:


> megleszünk itt kettecskén!


Ez nagy ötlet volt!


----------



## Wehofer Lujza (2013 December 25)

*Benedek Elek*
*A karácsonyfa*
Csingilingi, szól a csengő,
Jertek, fiúk, lányok!
Föl van gyújtva, meg van rakva
A karácsonyfátok.


----------



## Wehofer Lujza (2013 December 25)

Csingilingi, szól a csengő,
Arany a csengése,
Aranyosabb, szebb ez, mint a
Muzsika zengése.


----------



## Wehofer Lujza (2013 December 25)

Csingilingi, szól a csengő
Vajon kik csengetnek?
Mennyországból az angyalkák
A jó gyerekeknek.


----------



## Wehofer Lujza (2013 December 25)

Csingilingi, szól a csengő
Nyílik már az ajtó,
Cseng a szoba, zeng a szoba
Vidám gyermek zajtól.


----------



## Wehofer Lujza (2013 December 25)

Csingilingi, szól a csengő,
Jertek, fiúk, lányok,
Föl van gyújtva, meg van rakva
A karácsonyfátok.


----------



## alles1 (2013 December 25)

Köszönöm a segítséget!
Békés Boldog Ünnepeket Kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## alles1 (2013 December 25)

_*Karácsonyfa minden ága*_

_*Csillog-villog: csupa drága*_

_*Szép mennyei üzenet:*_

_*Kis Jézuska született.*_


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

sziasztok!


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

és Boldog új évet!


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)




----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

asdasdasdasdasdasd


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

Sokan nem tudják azt, hogy mindenki csak annyi tiszteletet, szeretetet, megbecsülést kap a másiktól, amennyit önmagának ad.


----------



## alles1 (2013 December 26)

Karácsony készűl, emberek!
Szépek és tiszták legyetek!
Súroljátok föl lelketek,
csillogtassátok kedvetek,
legyetek ujra gyermekek
hogy emberek lehessetek!


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

Lám, mennyire utánozza az élet a művészetet! És minél durvább a művészet, annál pontosabb az utánzat.


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

A karácsony nem attól lesz tökéletes, hogy nincs porcica a szekrények mögött, tízféle sütit sütsz és halomban áll a fa alatt az ajándék. Nem lesz jobb az ünnep attól, ha beleszakadsz a házimunkába, hogy aztán az ünnepek alatt holtfáradt legyél! Sem attól, ha mártírként sütsz-főzöl-takarítasz-vásárolsz hetekig. A készülődés lehet az ünnep része. Lehet együtt készülődni és nem attól lesz tökéletes, hogy minden tökéletes, hanem attól, hogy együtt vagyunk.


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

Lelkünkben gyujts pici gyertyát sokat. 
Csengess éjünkön át, s csillantsd elénk
törékeny játékunkat, a reményt.


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

na a fele megvan


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

A karácsony nem csak egy nap, nem lehet csak egy nap, nem múlik a huszonnegyedik óra leteltével. Mert a karácsony egy érzés. A szeretet érzése.


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

Az ünnep a szív legfőbb gazdagsága.


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

Nem magányos emberek ünnepe a karácsony. Az egyetlen ünnep, amikor együtt kell lennie minden családnak.


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

Karácsonykor az ember mindig hisz egy kissé a csodában, nemcsak te és én, hanem az egész világ, az emberiség, amint mondják, hiszen ezért van az ünnep, mert nem lehet a csoda nélkül élni.


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

A karácsony a gyermekeké. Mi, felnőttek az újévet ünnepeljük.


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

Hamarosan felvirrad az újév első reggele, és ilyenkor az emberek, amikor felébrednek, arra gondolnak, hogy vajon mit hoz nekik a jövő, mit várnak tőle, mit szeretnének elérni, miben reménykednek. De én ezen a reggelen azt akarnám üzenni nekik, hogy ne szerelmi boldogságot vagy sikert vagy gazdagságot vagy hatalmat vagy hosszú életet vagy éppen jó egészséget kívánjanak maguknak. Azt szeretném, ha összekulcsolnák kezüket, és gondolatban egyetlen fohászt fogalmaznának meg: Istenem, mielőtt eljön az aratás ideje, engedd megérlelődni a lelkem!


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

Hiszek benne, hogy úgy fogom szemlélni ezt az új évet, mintha a következő 365 nap most peregne le először a szemem előtt - meglepetéssel és csodával fogom nézni a körülöttem lévőket, örömmel fedezve fel, hogy mellettem vannak, s megosztozunk a szeretet nevű valamin, amiről ugyan sokat beszélünk, de kevésbé értjük.


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

Az elkövetkező 365 nap mindegyikén úgy tekintek mindenre és mindenkire, mintha először tenném - különösen az apró dolgokra.


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

Az optimista azért várja az éjfélt, hogy az új év elkezdődjön, a pesszimista pedig azért, hogy megbizonyosodjon róla, az óév elmúlt.


----------



## Ammus (2013 December 26)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*20 rövid mondat, 20 segítő, pozitív igazság : Regina Bett amerikai író tollából
1. Az élet nem igazságos, ennek ellenére jó.
*


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*
2. Ha tanácstalan vagy, tegyél csak egy kis lépést*


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*3. Az élet túl rövid, hogy az idődet valaki gyűlöletére pazarold.*


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*4. A munkád nem ápol majd ha megbetegedsz. Ezt a családod és a barátaid teszik, tartsd velük a kapcsolatot.*


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*5. Ne vedd magad túl komolyan. Senki más sem teszi.*


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*6. Minden hónapban pontosan fizesd a számláidat, akkor békén hagy a világ. *


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*7. A barátaink a szabadon választott családunk.*


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*8. Nem kell mindig minden vitát megnyerni. Fogadd el, ha nem értetek egyet. *


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*9. Sírj valakivel. Gyógyítóbb, mint ha egyedül teszed.*


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*10. Rendben van, ha néha haragszol Istenre, tudja kezelni.*


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Szep idonk volt most az unnepek alatt. Csak a havat hianyoljuk!


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*11. Az első fizetésedtől spórolj a nyugdíjra.*


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*12. Ha a csokiról van szó, hiábavaló az ellenállás.*


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*13. Békélj meg a múltaddal, hogy a jelenbe ne piszkítson bele.*


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*14. Nyugodtan sírhatsz a gyerekeid előtt.*


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

hello


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Szeretem a telet.


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Csak a kodot nem, de azt senki nem szerti!


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

A hegyekben nagyon jo lenne egyet turazni.


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*15. Ne hasonlítsd az életed másokéhoz, nem tudhatod, hogy az ő útjuk miről szól.*


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Most nem erek ra. Tanulnom kell!


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*16. Ha egy kapcsolatot titokként kell kezelni, te ne legyél a kapcsolatban.*


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

bíborfény


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Remelem jovore nem lesuek ennyire elfoglalt.


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*17. Bármi megváltozhat egy szempillantás alatt, de ne aggódj, Isten sosem pislog.*


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Gyalog galopp


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*18. Vegyél mély lélegzetet, megnyugtatja az elmét.*


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Mindenki elfoglalt.


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*19. Szabadulj meg mindentől, ami nem hasznos, szép vagy boldogító.*


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Jo lenne egy kis kikapcsolodas.


----------



## Gurri (2013 December 26)

*20. Ami nem öl meg, valóban erősebbé tesz.*


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Mar kisgyerekkortol kezdve rohanunk.


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Mikor allunk meg?


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Soha....?


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Eleg a filozofalasbol!


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Legyunk gyakorlatiasak.


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Így jártam anyátokkal


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Mar csak 8 kell?


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Orulok nagyon.


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Szep estet!


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Susogós mackók


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Kellemes unnepeket!


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Állati dögös


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Boldog


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Atyavilág!


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Uj


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Esztendot


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Kivanok


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

örökre!


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Mindenkinek


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 26)

Szeretettel


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Tuc-tuc


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

További jó pihenést!


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Tűzlépcső.


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Dobd fel!


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

legenda


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

legenda


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Hal a tengerben.


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Essünk túl rajta.


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Csigavér!


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Csótányegér.


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Marley meg én.


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Áldásom rá.


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Nem vagyunk öregek.


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Pókerparti.


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Sok sikert!


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

Öreg róka.


----------



## Flabegg (2013 December 26)

horgászkellék


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Hol Hit ott Szeretet,


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Hol Szeretet ott Béke,


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Hol Béke ott Áldás,


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Hol Áldás ott Isten,


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Hol Isten ott Szükség nincsen.


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

A legjobb karácsonyi dekoráció a fülig érő mosoly


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

A karácsony nem csak egy ünnep.Egy érzés


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Áldott estén, karácsony éjen,


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Angyalok szállnak fenn az égen


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Mindenkihez be-benéznek,


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

mindenhová odaérnek.


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Áldást hoznak minden házra,


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

csillagot a fenyőfára.


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Erdő szélén ezüst fenyő,


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Havassággal büszkélkedő,


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Őz és nyuszi körbe járja,


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

tekintetük megcsodálja.


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Képzeld el, hogy ott állok,


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

és Boldog Új Évet Kívánok!


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

Mint lyukas zsákból a lencse,


----------



## Jade.g (2013 December 27)

úgy hulljon rátok a Szerencse!


----------



## Györgyi555 (2013 December 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Györgyi555 (2013 December 27)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Györgyi555 (2013 December 27)

Érdekes dolgok vannak itt, nagyon várom már, hogy teljes értékű tag legyek, és belevessem magam a mazsolázgatásba!


----------



## Györgyi555 (2013 December 27)

ezotéria, életmód, romantika - terület érdekel, de ha valami felkelti az érdeklődésemet, nem zárkózom el az újtól sem


----------



## Györgyi555 (2013 December 27)

a Blogok is érdekesek, azok között is lesz néhány kedvencem, már látom!


----------



## Györgyi555 (2013 December 27)

Nem tudom, filmek vannak-e..... ott is nézelődnék ha lehet


----------



## Györgyi555 (2013 December 27)

Beszélgetésre van-e lehetőség? chat, vagy ilyesmi...


----------



## Györgyi555 (2013 December 27)

humoros oldal is jól jön, borusabb napokra


----------



## Györgyi555 (2013 December 27)

vagy ötletek kreatívkodáshoz


----------



## Györgyi555 (2013 December 27)

utileírások, amitől kedvet kapok egy város , vagy ország felfedezéséhez.....


----------



## Györgyi555 (2013 December 27)

vagy csak céltalanul olvasgatni, időt tölteni


----------



## nomarika (2013 December 27)

Jade.g írta:


> Hol Béke ott Áldás,


IGEN!


----------



## Angyal Réka (2013 December 27)

igen


----------



## Angyal Réka (2013 December 27)

nem


----------



## Angyal Réka (2013 December 27)

három


----------



## Angyal Réka (2013 December 27)

harminchárom


----------



## Angyal Réka (2013 December 27)

nyolc


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

a1


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

b2


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

c3


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

d4


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

e5


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

f6


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

g7


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

h8


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

i9


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

j10


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

k11


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

l12


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

m13


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

n14


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

o15


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

p16


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

q17


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

r18


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

s19


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

t20


----------



## chunkruso (2013 December 29)

u21 - szerintem ennyi elég lesz


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

1


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

2


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

3


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

4


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

5


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

boldog


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

új


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

évet


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

9


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

10


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

11


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

12


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

13


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

14


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

15


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

16


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

17


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

18


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

19


----------



## terecik (2013 December 29)

20


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Májusban jártam először Spanyolországban.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Barcelona csodálatos város.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

A fiam Manresa-ban lakot.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Manresa szép Katalán város.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Jártam Sitges-ben is.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

A tenger gyönyörű volt.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Megmásztam a Montserratot is.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Nagyon nagy élmény volt.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

El bűvölt Montserrat falú.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Láttam a Fekete Madonnát.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Ettem finom Spanyol sajtokat.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Szívesen vissza mennék Spanyolországba.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Élveztem a repülő utat.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Tetszett a Spanyol tömeg közlekedés.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Kedvesek és segítő készek a Spanyol emberek.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Svédországot is nagyon kedvelem.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

Többször jártam ott.


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

18


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

_19_


----------



## fkaroly (2013 December 29)

20


----------



## stark100 (2013 December 29)

B


----------



## stark100 (2013 December 29)

Ú


----------



## stark100 (2013 December 29)

É


----------



## stark100 (2013 December 29)

K


----------



## stark100 (2013 December 29)

!


----------



## stark100 (2013 December 29)

Minden


----------



## stark100 (2013 December 29)

Kedves


----------



## stark100 (2013 December 29)

Olvasónak


----------



## stark100 (2013 December 29)

!


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

a


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

a


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

s


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

b


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

d


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

c


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

f


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

k


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

q


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

kígyó


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

w


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

e


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

r


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

1


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

érdes pinceászka.


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

2


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

3


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

unikornis


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

4


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

kecske


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

í


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

rénszarvas


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

y


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

x


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

c


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

hópihe


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

kovalens kötés


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

é


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

n


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

március


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

u


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

cica


----------



## hexameter (2013 December 29)

z


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

köd


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

körömlakk


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

gumicsónak


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

pók


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

sajt


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

ananász


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

pötty


----------



## Ginadri (2013 December 29)

csoda


----------



## Anikó.Sz.K. (2013 December 30)

ez kényelmes és köszönöm! de jól esett szójátékozni is!!


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

1.


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

2


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

3 a 3


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

4x4


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

5x5


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

6


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

7


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

8


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

9


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

10


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

11


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

12


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

13


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

14


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

15


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

16


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

17


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

18


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

19


----------



## Dalma08 (2013 December 30)

20


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

egy


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

kettő


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

három


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

négy


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

öt


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

hat


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

hét


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

nyolc


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

kilenc


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

tíz


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

tizenegy


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

tizenkettő


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

tizenhárom


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

tizennégy


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

tizenöt


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

tizenhat


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

tizenhét


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

tizennyolc


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Csutorás Zsófia (2013 December 30)

húsz !


----------



## ferencz1 (2013 December 30)

Remélem sok hasznosat találok


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

Lillian élete tele van fényes mulatságokkal,


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

ragyogással és szép ígéretekkel,


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

1


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

, a Mama elbűvölő tündérmeséket mond neki és Eugénia húgának, minden derűs és romantikus. Senki, még a hűvös és mogorva Papa vagy bigott nővére, Emily sem árnyékolja be napjait – egészen addig, amíg Emily fel nem fedi születésének fájdalmas titkát, amit a Mama sem tagad. Lillian mégsem hajlandó elhinni Emilynek,


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

hogy ő egy gonosz átok, és mindenkire csak bajt hoz, még akkor sem, amikor a kedves és szelíd Eugénia hagyja elszakadni azt a vékony fonalat, amely az élethez köti, a Mama pedig még inkább visszavonul saját világába. Azonban mikor a végzet lesújt legkedvesebb barátjára, arra a fiúra, aki szereti, gyengéd és megértő vele, Lillian kezd hinni Emily fenyegető szavaiban.


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

2


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

Elfogadja a reá mért büntetést, és a vezeklésben megtalálja a lelki vigaszt. Ahogy a Papa kártyaszenvedélye miatt az ültetvény elúszik,


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

3


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

Lillianre újabb megpróbáltatások várnak.


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

Szia Kitti! Bocsi, de melyik könyvből vannak a részletek?


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

5


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

6


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

7


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

8


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

V.C. Andrews: A legsötétebb óra


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

9


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

Köszi


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)




----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

11


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

Keresek pár jó könyvet az asszonynak, majd rákeresek erre is


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

A pimasz, jóképű Bill Cutler hajlandó visszaadni a kártyán nyert farmot, ha Lillian hozzámegy feleségül. Véget ér hát a gyerekkor, egy izgalmas, új élet kezdődik a Cutler's Cove Szálloda tulajdonosának feleségeként.


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

13


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

14


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

15


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

16


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

Már nincs sok hátra.


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

17


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

Igen, már alig


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

Már csak egy nap maradt 2013-ból.


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

19


----------



## Ragadics-Nagy Róbert (2013 December 30)

Nem is baj... akkor jó keresgélést nekünk!


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

Már nem tudom, hogy mennyit írtam.


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

Hajrá!


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

Csak napfény akartam lenni,


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

hűs zápora a földnek,


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

szél a hajadban,


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

patak, ami kavicsot görget.


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

Te meg az én kavicsom volnál,


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

az én féltet növényem,


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

a szavaim, a metaforám,


----------



## Molnár Kitti (2013 December 30)

minden giccses reményem.


----------



## ferencz1 (2014 Január 1)

3


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

egy


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

kettő


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

három


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

négy


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

öt


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

hat


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

hét


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

nyolc


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

kilnec


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

tíz


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

tizenegy


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

tizenkettő


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

tizenhárom


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

tizennégy


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

tizenöt


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

tizenhat


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

tizenhét


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

tizennyolc


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

tizenkilenc


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

húsz


----------



## cservidi (2014 Január 2)

huszonegy


----------



## Rebbel (2014 Január 2)

Köszönjük, király, hogy van ez a topic!


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

egy


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

kettő s fél


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

három


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

4


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

5


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

6


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

7


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

8


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

9


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

10


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

11


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

12


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

13


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

14


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

15


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

16


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

17


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

18


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

19


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

20


----------



## Mtunde (2014 Január 3)

21


----------



## ferencz1 (2014 Január 3)

nem tudom hányadik


----------



## Kis Józsi (2014 Január 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


élkjélkhégűiháoizáoihn,mbiut8ptoáékáéúpipőix jpojé m,hoiz jpouij


----------



## Kis Józsi (2014 Január 3)

kjggguggiúő
ű_moéueréuxz .cvtitoiú


----------



## Kis Józsi (2014 Január 3)

[quote="jozsikatuning, post: 3101821, member: 32


----------



## ferencz1 (2014 Január 4)

5 vagy 6


----------



## Pillangó02 (2014 Január 4)

18


----------



## ferencz1 (2014 Január 5)

7


----------



## Pillangó02 (2014 Január 5)

13


----------



## Pillangó02 (2014 Január 5)

12


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

1


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

2


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

3


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

4


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

5


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

6


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

7


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

8


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

9


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

10


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

11


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

12


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

13


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

14


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

15


----------



## Badariné Pál Tímea (2014 Január 5)

Ha átlépsz egy határt, és nem történik semmi, a határ elveszti a jelentését. Hasonló ez ahhoz a régi találós kérdéshez, hogy ha egy fa eldől egy erdőben, ad-e valami hangot, ha senki nincs a közelben, aki hallja.


----------



## Badariné Pál Tímea (2014 Január 5)

Az életnek, a jó életnek, a príma életnek az az alapelve: "Miért ne?"


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

16


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

17


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

A hazugságok kanos kis szemetek, úgy szaporodnak, mint a nyulak és ugyanolyan őrülten ugrándoznak jobbra-balra, az embernek igyekeznie kell számon tartani őket.


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

Ha olyat akarsz tenni ma éjjel, amit holnap reggel megbánnál, aludj délig.


----------



## Badariné Pál Tímea (2014 Január 5)

Nem attól tanulunk, akitől szeretnénk, hanem akire nyitottak vagyunk.


----------



## RCsaba (2014 Január 5)

Gondolkodni nehéz. Néhány dologról gondolkodni olyan nehéz, hogy belefájdul a fejed már abba is, hogy arra gondolsz, hogy gondolkodsz róluk.


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

ide bármit, azaz bármit írhatok, ami nem sértő?


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

az jóóóó.


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

na, igen, emiatt az időkorlát miatt nem lett meg a 20 hozzászólásom akkor sem, mikor már korábban próbálkoztam...


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

remélem, most kitartóbbnak sikerül maradnom


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

vagy majd holnap...


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

igaz, kifejezetten szomorú vagyok amiatt, hogy azokat a (lehet, hogy évekkel ezelőtti?) próbálkozásaimat nem mentette a rendszer


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

így most 0-ról kell 20-ra jutnom


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

nemisss, megvan a 3 évvel ezelőtti 4 hozzászólásom, jupppiiii


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

csak rossz helyen kerestem


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

úgyhogy már 14


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

15


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

16


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

lassan a végére érek...


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

remélem, hasznos(abb) tag leszek idővel


----------



## vicq (2014 Január 6)

de most csak ennyi tellett így az éjszakában; még egyszer köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

gutten morgen


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

2edik


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

három


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

már négy!!!


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

csillagos ötös


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

7


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

lehet, hogy csak 6?


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

8


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

9


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

10


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

11


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

12


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

13


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

14


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

15


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

16


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

17


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

18


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

19


----------



## Matsuo1 (2014 Január 6)

Jubileumi 20.-ik


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


Szuper!


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> Szuper!


Az első konzervet 1811-ben gyártották.


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> Az első konzervet 1811-ben gyártották.


Edisont 12 éves korában eltanácsolták az iskolából,mert butának tartották!!!


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> Edisont 12 éves korában eltanácsolták az iskolából,mert butának tartották!!!


Az első mikro 1,8m magas volt...


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> Az első mikro 1,8m magas volt...


...és 340kg.


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> ...és 340kg.


Az első nagyítót az ókori görögök készítették.


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> Az első nagyítót az ókori görögök készítették.


1939-ben


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> 1939-ben


sugározták az első...


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> sugározták az első...


tévéadást...


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> tévéadást...


az Egyesült Államokban.


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> az Egyesült Államokban.


Az egeret...


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> Az egeret...


Douglas Engelbert...


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> Douglas Engelbert...


fejlesztette ki...


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> fejlesztette ki...


1964-ben.


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> 1964-ben.


Szilárd Leó...


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> Szilárd Leó...


vezette be a ...


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> vezette be a ...


bit fogalmát.


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> bit fogalmát.


Az első naptárt...


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> Az első naptárt...


a maják készítették.


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> a maják készítették.


Az ókori görögök...


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> Az ókori görögök...


i.e.325-ben...


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> i.e.325-ben...


már vízórát ...


----------



## Novem11 (2014 Január 6)

Novem11 írta:


> már vízórát ...


használtak!


----------



## bazoo (2014 Január 7)

1


----------



## bazoo (2014 Január 7)

2


----------



## bazoo (2014 Január 7)

ajj


----------



## bazoo (2014 Január 7)

Nagyon sok könyv van fönt!


----------



## ferencz1 (2014 Január 7)

9


----------



## bazoo (2014 Január 7)

7


----------



## bazoo (2014 Január 7)

8


----------



## bazoo (2014 Január 7)

9


----------



## bazoo (2014 Január 7)

10


----------



## bazoo (2014 Január 7)

11


----------



## koltunde (2014 Január 8)

szep


----------



## koltunde (2014 Január 8)

meg a fele van meg


----------



## koltunde (2014 Január 8)

12


----------



## koltunde (2014 Január 8)

13


----------



## koltunde (2014 Január 8)

abcd


----------



## koltunde (2014 Január 8)

14


----------



## koltunde (2014 Január 8)

15


----------



## koltunde (2014 Január 8)

16


----------



## koltunde (2014 Január 8)

A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## koltunde (2014 Január 8)

20


----------



## milanmarkdomi (2014 Január 8)

3


----------



## milanmarkdomi (2014 Január 8)

4


----------



## Linzenbold Zsuzsa (2014 Január 9)

A Szent Johanna gimi 7 vagy 8 kötetből áll?


----------



## Linzenbold Zsuzsa (2014 Január 9)

2


----------



## milanmarkdomi (2014 Január 9)




----------



## Linzenbold Zsuzsa (2014 Január 9)




----------



## Linzenbold Zsuzsa (2014 Január 9)




----------



## milanmarkdomi (2014 Január 9)




----------



## milanmarkdomi (2014 Január 9)




----------



## milanmarkdomi (2014 Január 9)




----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.a


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.b


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.c


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.d


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.e


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.f


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.g


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.g


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.h


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.i


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.j


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.k


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.l


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.m


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.n


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.o


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.p


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.r


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.s


----------



## PHK (2014 Január 10)

1.t


----------



## jarmi (2014 Január 10)

*"Egy pozitív hozzáállás nem fogja megoldani minden problémádat, 
de elég embert fog bosszantani ahhoz, 
hogy érdemessé tegye az igyekezetet."
/Herm Albright/*


----------



## jarmi (2014 Január 10)

http://windjview.joydownload.com/download/?pid=72910&vid=73009&tt=seo&c=HU


----------



## trapika (2014 Január 11)

Köszönöm, ez nagy segítség.


----------



## trapika (2014 Január 11)

Rengeteg érdekes téma van.


----------



## trapika (2014 Január 11)

OK


----------



## trapika (2014 Január 11)

szuper


----------



## torolvastár (2014 Január 11)

jóitt


----------



## telehold (2014 Január 12)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


 1


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


Vagy ahogy a csiga megy a jégen.


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

Reggel van


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

Süt a nap


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

szép ez a január


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

sok hó esett eddig


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

és még több fog


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

1


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

2


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

3


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

4


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

5


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

6


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

7


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

8


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

9


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

Gondoltam, ne csak számot írjak


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Január 13)

Így most sem azt írok


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

Hello


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

:-D


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

:-D :-D


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

13. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

15. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

16. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

18. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

19. hozzászólás


----------



## mnagym (2014 Január 14)

20. hozzászólás


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 14)

Megkezdtem a hozzászólások gyűjtését.


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 14)

tehát, hogy is mennek az smiley -ek ???
: ) -> 
: - ) -> 

  :=  :/   B)  :* 0 :$ > 

No tehát


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 14)

8:

  :] =)
:-(  :[ =(
:-O :O :-o 
-D  =D
    =P
;-) 
:3
:-* :*
:v
:/ :-/ :\ :-\
<3


8-| 8| B-| B|


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 14)

*Ez aláhúzott bold piros ....*
Ez nem


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 14)

még kell ...


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 15)

na gyorsan párat


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 15)

csak azért is


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 15)

na még ...


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 15)

kilencedik


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 15)

jubilálok ez a 10


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 15)

ezek jók


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

E


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

R


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

D


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

C


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

A


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

Z


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

K


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

N


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

S


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

L


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

M


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

I


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

Y


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

Y


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

V


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

Q


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

ÉlÉl


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

Boldog szülinapot kívánok szeretettel!


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

H


----------



## Zoltánné Varga Ildikó (2014 Január 16)

F


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 16)

folyt ... +1


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 16)

ASDqweYXC


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 16)

*Na még .......*


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 16)

123456


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 16)

12345


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 16)

árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép.
ÁRVÍZTŰRŐ TÜKÖRFÚRÓGÉP.


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 16)

Öt szép szűzlány őrült írót nyúz.


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 16)

Nyúlfülvágó térközsűrítő


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 16)

Pál fogyó IQ-jú kun exvő, ím dühös a WC-bűzért. == The quick brown fox jump ower the lazy dog.


----------



## iknes (2014 Január 16)

21.


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

gppeti1 írta:


> Ha naponta 6 órát alszol, akkor 18 marad. Ebbe bőven belefér sok munka, tanulás és még a szórakozás is. Tudom, hogy ilyenkor sokan felszisszennek, hogy hé, én 8-9 órát alszom. Hát javaslom, aludjanak gyorsabban.
> Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

gppeti1 írta:


> A kisgyerek számára a kudarc még természetes része az életnek: elesik és újra feláll, gyakorol, amíg meg nem tanul átfordulni, kúszni, mászni, járni.


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

1. osztályos Mozaikos matek felmérőt keresek! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

1. osztályos Mozaikos magyar nyelv felmérőt és tudásszíntmérőt keresek! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

1. osztályos Mozaikos Környezet ismeret felmérőt keresek, akinek megvan, kérem szépen töltse már fel! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

2. osztályos Mozaikos magyar nyelv felmérőt keresek! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

Találtam egy 1. osztályos mozaikos matek felmérőt, de nem tudom megnyitni!


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

Hiába mentettem le nem engedi akkor se


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

Lapozok tovább, hátha találok még!


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

varjuerik írta:


> első


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

sivecste írta:


> nah de jó


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

Nem találok 1. osztályos Mozaikos felmérőket! Aki tud kérem rakjon már fel! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

gppeti1 írta:


> A kisgyerek számára a kudarc még természetes része az életnek: elesik és újra feláll, gyakorol, amíg meg nem tanul átfordulni, kúszni, mászni, járni.


(y)


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

Még most se tudom megnyitni a feltöltéseket!


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

Mozaikos 1 osztályos Matek, Magyar nyelv, Környezet felmérőket keresek! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

2. osztályos Mozaikos Matek, magyar nyelv, Környezet felmérőket keresek!Aki tud kérem segítsen!


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

1 osztályos Mozaikos szövegértést keresek!


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

Anitiger írta:


> 7
> Önbizalmat csak magadnak tudsz adni. Azt mondom: lépj ma, holnap és holnapután! Kezdd el, magadban... s aztán szaladhatsz, és később repülhetsz is.


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)




----------



## szkari (2014 Január 17)

virita írta:


> A melletted elfolyó vízből csak az a Tied, amit kimerítesz,
> A lefolyt évekből, csak az, amit felhasználtál.


én még semmit nem értek az egészből


----------



## szkari (2014 Január 17)

Luigi48 írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Még csak most ismerkedem a renszerrel,korommal ellenétben (63) zöldfülü vagyok.Remélem,csak egy ideig...Üdv : Luigi48


együtt vagyok az érzéseiddel


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

szilagyi arpad írta:


> negyedik.... de lassan megy ....


Köszi az infót!


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)

Sok kell még?


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 17)




----------



## szkari (2014 Január 17)

szkari írta:


> együtt vagyok az érzéseiddel


megyek a vizslákkal csavarogni


----------



## szkari (2014 Január 17)

szkari írta:


> megyek a vizslákkal csavarogni


Csutak és Barabás


----------



## antongaby (2014 Január 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## antongaby (2014 Január 17)

Itt meleg van, szép az idő


----------



## antongaby (2014 Január 17)

Három


----------



## antongaby (2014 Január 17)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## antongaby (2014 Január 17)

Kellemes délutánt!


----------



## antongaby (2014 Január 17)

Jó étvágyat a vacsorához!


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

1


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

2


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

3.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

4.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

5.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

6.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

7.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

8.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

9.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

9.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

11.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

12.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

13.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

14.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

15.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

16.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

17.


----------



## antongaby (2014 Január 17)

besötétedett


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

18.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

19.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

20.


----------



## Festooo (2014 Január 17)

Biztos, Ami biztos


----------



## antongaby (2014 Január 17)

ha tudnám, ez hányadik?


----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)




----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)




----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)




----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)

4


----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)

5


----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)




----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)

7


----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)




----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)




----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)

10


----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)




----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)




----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)




----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)




----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)

15


----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)




----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)




----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)

18 már csak 2


----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)

19


----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)

-a türelmet


----------



## kobea01 (2014 Január 17)

Egy a ráadás


----------



## antongaby (2014 Január 17)

jáájj


----------



## antongaby (2014 Január 17)

helló, helló


----------



## antongaby (2014 Január 17)

Szerintem ez a huszadik


----------



## antongaby (2014 Január 17)

És egy bónusz)))


----------



## antongaby (2014 Január 17)




----------



## szkari (2014 Január 17)

szkari írta:


> Csutak és Barabás


Keresem Fátima keze könyvet spanyol nyelven.Köszönettel


----------



## szkari (2014 Január 17)

szkari írta:


> Keresem Fátima keze könyvet spanyol nyelven.Köszönettel


Ki az aki kitalálta a távirányítót?


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

deciso írta:


> *Ez mind hozzászólás-gyűjtéses szemetelés adtatok dolgot a kormányosnak törlésre*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2154465


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

oizttz7


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

erzeerfzkéluz9


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

fzjlktziőp


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

fgdfsgs


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

dfzuj


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

fgzj


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

tzu


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

fgh


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

trfzikjfuz


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

élihz


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

gzujk


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

uilo


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

o de szép


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

oiutzffdg,l


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

rt


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

rtui


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

fgjh


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

drtuz


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

ftu


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

opel


----------



## Ódor István (2014 Január 18)

fguik


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_"Amikor a boldogságot követed, olyan útra térsz, ami mindig is előtted volt, rád várt, és ahhoz az élethez visz, amit élned kellene."_
Joseph Campbell 1904-1987, író és előadó


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_"A gondolatainkkal emeljük fel magunkat. A saját magunkról alkotott kép segítségével kapaszkodunk feljebb. Ha ki akarod szélesíteni az életed, először tágítsd ki a gondolataidat az életről és magadról. Tartsd szem előtt a magadról alkotott ideált, azt, amilyen szeretnél lenni mindig és mindenhol."_
Orison Swett Marden 1850-1924, inspirációs író


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_"Afelé kell haladnod, amit el akarsz érni, és nem arra figyelni, hogy mit nem akarsz. Összpontosíts a célodra."_
Calvin LeHew


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_"A szeretet képesség és szándék, ami engedi a számodra fontosaknak, hogy a maguk választását kövessék anélkül, hogy meg kellene felelniük neked."_
Wayne Dyer, szerző és szónok


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_"Hálás vagyok az összes problémámért. Miután mindegyiket legyőztem, erősebbé váltam, és képes lettem szembenézni azokkal, amik még előttem állnak. Felnőttem a nehézségeimhez."_
James Cash Penney 1875-1971, J.C. Penney Stores alapítója


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_"Hálás vagyok az összes problémámért. Miután mindegyiket legyőztem, erősebbé váltam, és képes lettem szembenézni azokkal, amik még előttem állnak. Felnőttem a nehézségeimhez."_
James Cash Penney 1875-1971, J.C. Penney Stores alapítója


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_"Szeretnéd ismerni a siker receptjét? Tényleg nagyon egyszerű. Kétszerezd meg az elbukásaid arányát. Úgy gondolsz az elbukásra, mint a siker ellenségére. De egyáltalán nem az. Egy elbukás elbátortalaníthat, de tanulhatsz is belőle. Ezért menj csak, és kövess el hibákat. Amennyit csak tudsz. Mert ne felejtsd el, ott fogsz a sikerre bukkanni. A túloldalon."_
Thomas J. Watson 1874-1956, az IBM elnöke


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_"Gyakran egy sikeres és egy bukott ember között a különbség nem az, hogy az egyiknek jobbak a képességei vagy az elgondolásai, hanem hogy az egyik bátran hagyatkozik az elgondolásaira, tudatos kockázatot vállal - és cselekszik."_
Maxwell Maltz 1899-1975, A Pszichokibernetika című könyv szerzője


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_„A mag sokszor becsesebb a növénynél.”_
Fontenelle


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_„A mély gyökerű fák nőnek csak magasra.”_
Mistral


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_„Higgy a szívedben és saját jóságodban, mert ha így teszel, mások is ezekben fognak hinni. Higgy a csodában, mert teli van vele az élet. De ami a legfontosabb, hogy higgy önmagadban, mert odabenn a lelkedben rejtőzik a csoda, a remény, a szeretet és a holnap álmai.”_
Ron Cristian


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_„Számos szabad tettünk eredménye vagyunk, s ezekért egyedül mi magunk vagyunk felelősek.”_
Buddha


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_„Az ember legnagyobb hatalma a választás lehetőségében rejlik.”_
Joseph Murphy


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_„Szükséggel együtt nő meg a remény.”_
Shakespeare


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_„Szabad embernek nincs elérhetetlen magasság.”_
Gorkij


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_„A legnagyobb veszély legtöbbünk számára, nem az, hogy túl nagyot álmodunk és nem érjük el, hanem, hogy túl kicsit és elérjük.”_
Michelangelo Buonarroti 1474-1564, Festő és szobrász


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_„Az igazság önmagáért szól.”_
Talmud


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_„Nem lehet boldog az, aki nem akar az lenni.”_
Joubert


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_„A szeretet gazdagabbá teszi azt, aki kapja, és nem juttatja koldusbotra azt, aki adja.”_
ókori kínai mondás


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_„Még egy boldog életben is adódnak sötét pillanatok, mert a boldogság szó elvesztené az értelmét, ha sötétség nem egyensúlyozná ki. Sokkal jobb, ha türelemmel és mély nyugalommal fogadjuk a dolgokat, amiket az élettől kapunk.”_
1875-1961, Pszicháter


----------



## Rendes Elek (2014 Január 18)

_„A cselekedet az inteligencia valódi mércéje.”_
Napoleon Hill, Szerző, Újságiró


----------



## kartifli (2014 Január 19)




----------



## kartifli (2014 Január 19)




----------



## kartifli (2014 Január 19)




----------



## kartifli (2014 Január 19)




----------



## kartifli (2014 Január 19)




----------



## kartifli (2014 Január 19)




----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Gondolj arra, hogy a boldogság nem attól függ, hogy ki, vagy mi vagy; pusztán attól függ, hogy te mit gondolsz magadról.
- Dale Carnegie -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Minden bonyolult problémára létezik egyszerű, könnyen érthető, téves megoldás.
- H. L. Mencken -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Egy ember számára semmi sem lehetetlen - ha nem neki kell megcsinálnia.
- A.H. Weiler -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Orvosként néha nagyon nehéz a pácienseim helyzetével azonosulnom. Például, egy öreg néni arról panaszkodik, hogy ébredés után merev minden tagja. Számomra ez egy kiváló nap kezdete!
- Rob Laramee -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Tudják ki fogja a legjobban sajnálni, ha Arnold Schwarzeneggert megválasztják kormányzónak? A halálra ítéltek. Gondolják el, várnak a kivégzésre, csörög a telefon, - a kormányzó az - azt gondolják, megkegyelmez, erre ezt hallják: "Hasta la vista, baby."
- Jay Leno -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Valaki tényleg elhiszi, hogy az egészség fontosabb, mint a pénz? Nem túl sok jó nőt láttam, aki azon töprengett volna: "Hé, a porschés Billel feküdjek le inkább, vagy az alacsony koleszterinszintű Dave-vel?"
- Nick Diapolo -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

A New England Journal of Medicine beszámolója szerint 10-ből 9 orvos egyetért abban, hogy 10-ből 1 orvos idióta.
- Jay Leno -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

A Nyugat-nílusi vírus ezen a nyáron fertőzött először Dél-Karolinában, szúnyogcsípés által. Ez az eset felriasztotta a kaliforniai egészségügyi hatóságokat. A betegség az agysejtek pusztulását és levertséget okoz, ami azt jelenti, hogy évekig észrevehetetlen Los Angelesben.
- Argus Hamilton -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Ma olyan meleg volt, hogy csak azért mentem el egy pénzkiadó automatához, hogy a nyakamon érezzem egy pisztolycső hűvösségét.
- David Letterman -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Legyél kedves az emberekkel, amikor felfelé mész, találkozhatsz velük lefelé is.
- Wilson Mizner -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Hogy jó főnök lehessek, a kulcsfontosságú dolog az, hogy távol tartsam azokat az embereket akik gyűlölnek, azoktól az emberektől, akik még nem döntöttek.
- Casey Stengel -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Egyik nap láttam egy pólót, ezzel a felirattal: "Nem vagyok meleg, de a barátom az." Az emberek nevettek rajta, de én nem találtam viccesnek, így szóltam a barátnőmnek, hogy vegye le.
- Arj Barker -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Addig nem érdekel, mit írnak rólam, amíg nem az igazat írják.
- Dorothy Parker -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Egy csomó ember biztat arra, hogy hagyjak fel a színészettel és induljak a kormányzóságért. Azt hiszem, ezek túlnyomórészt filmkritikusok.
- Arnold Schwarzenegger -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Boldogságért nem lehet pénzt venni
- Bob Hope -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Manilában egy férfi megölt egy másikat, mert az hamisan énekelt egy karaoke bárban. Egy kapcsolódó hír szerint a Backstreet Boys lemondta manilai koncertjét.
- Conan O'Brien -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Óvatos vezető: aki minden irányban szétnéz, mielőtt átmenne a piroson.
- Ralph Marterie -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Ha azt gondolod, meg tudod csinálni vagy ha azt, hogy nem vagy képes rá - mindkét esetben igazad van.
- Henry Ford -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Nálunk otthon én vagyok a főnök, a feleségem csak a döntéshozó.
- Woody Allen -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

Majdnem két évig ostromoltam egy nőt, míg rá nem jöttem, hogy teljesen egyforma az ízlésünk - mindketten bolondulunk a nőkért.
- Groucho Marx -


----------



## kiszol (2014 Január 19)

A gödrök első törvénye: ha benne vagy, hagyd abba az ásást.
- Denis Healey -


----------



## kartifli (2014 Január 19)




----------



## kartifli (2014 Január 19)




----------



## kartifli (2014 Január 19)




----------



## kartifli (2014 Január 19)




----------



## kartifli (2014 Január 19)




----------



## kartifli (2014 Január 19)




----------



## kartifli (2014 Január 19)




----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

A


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Buyo


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Cerna


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Doboz


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Esernyo


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Fenyoerdo


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Gomb


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Hatosag


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Irodalom


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Javitas


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Kanape


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Lilahagyma


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Medve


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Napsugar


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Ollo


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Paplan


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Ribizli


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Savanyu


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Szeles


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Tanacs


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Szia


----------



## Kinga87 (2014 Január 19)

Utolso


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Köszönöm


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Varroda


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Láda


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Állatkert


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Gomb


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Zokni


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Cipő


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Kapu


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Dob


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Játék


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Lapát


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Ruha


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Vasaló


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Hajó


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Torta


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Baba


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Csat


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Tapéta


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Tabu


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Zuhany


----------



## lola71 (2014 Január 19)

Vas


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

A


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Vének


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

háborúja


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

írója,


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

és a


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

magyar


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

fordítók


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

tiszteletére:


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Apacuka


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Fundaluka


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Fundakávé


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Kamanduka


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Ap


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Cuk


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Fundaluk


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Fundakávé


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Kamanduk


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Hickory


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Dickory


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Dock


----------



## ferry999 (2014 Január 19)

Strike


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

esik az eső


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

remélem havazni is fog


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

a macskák aranyosak


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

a kutyák is aranyosak


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

szeretnék egy kutyát


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

de letaposná az összes növényt


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

és a macskák sem örülnének


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

úgyhogy egy darabig még biztos nem lesz kutyám


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

lehet hogy inkább a halakkal kéne bepróbálkoznom


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

vagy egy hörcsöggel


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

de a hörcsög éjjel aktív


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

nem tudnék tőle aludni


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

esetleg beszerezhetnék egy ékszerteknőst


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

azok is nagyon aranyosak


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

és nem is tűnnek olyan macerásnak mint a halak


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

vagy a hörcsögök


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

de akkor is a macskák a legjobbak


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szilágyi Ibolya (2014 Január 20)

Kellemed délutánt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

HELLÓ!


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

A


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

TÉMA


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

REMEK


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

jó


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

játék


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

ez


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

remek


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

d


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

alma


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

banán


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

citrom


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

dió


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

füge


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

eper


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

gránátalma


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

körte


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

lichi


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 20)

mandarin


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 21)

narancs


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 21)

egy


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 21)

három


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 21)

öt


----------



## Batáné Judit (2014 Január 21)

hét


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

szia


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

én


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

is


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

küldök


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

20


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

"értelmes"


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

hozzászólást


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

ebbe


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

a


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

fórumba


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

, így


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

tudok


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

csatlakozni


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

és


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

állandó


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

taggá


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

válni


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

, ugye


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

jól


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

gondolom


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

én


----------



## nivanda (2014 Január 22)

?


----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## NixikeD (2014 Január 22)




----------



## szkari (2014 Január 23)

ma vízcső ment tropára


----------



## szkari (2014 Január 23)

hurrá,lesz aki javít


----------



## szkari (2014 Január 23)

de ki mondja meg mi lesz belőle?


----------



## szkari (2014 Január 23)

megvárom


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


De jó, épp azon gondolkoztam mit is írjak és hova.


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

Budapest


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 17


----------



## szkari (2014 Január 23)

még nem jöttek a csövesek


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 16


----------



## szkari (2014 Január 23)

türelem


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 15


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 14


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 13


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 12


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 11


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 10


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 9


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 8


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 7


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 6


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 5


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 4


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 3


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak 2


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

már csak egy


----------



## dcili (2014 Január 23)

és az utolsó


----------



## szkari (2014 Január 23)

vagyunk így sokan


----------



## szkari (2014 Január 23)

van valaki egy fűrésszel a folyosón


----------



## szkari (2014 Január 23)

bocsánat


----------



## szkari (2014 Január 23)

erre nem is gondoltam,de igaz


----------



## szkari (2014 Január 23)

nem fát reszel


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

(wtf)


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

köszöntelek Titeket


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

Holnap végre péntek lesz


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

Itt van a hideg


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

remélem esni fog a hó


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

kedvelem Dr. Csont sorozatot


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

Magyarország


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

táncoló talpak


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

olvasás szeretete


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

Boldog névnapot Rajmundok!


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

Jővő héten már február lesz


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

Mentalista is jó sorozat


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

Leslie L. Lawrence


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

Holnapután


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

babzsák


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

Coca-Cola


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

Kondor Vilmos


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

Agatha Raisin


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)

Philipp Vandenberg


----------



## Megyke (2014 Január 23)




----------



## zajatomika (2014 Január 24)

8tész és a nyolcadik két részes


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

a boldogság az bárony, ölébe vesz elaltat


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

ringat és sose faggat


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

portfólió


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

Az értékelés alapvető kritériumait az egyes életpályaszakaszokhoz külön kell megfogalmazni.


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

Egy-egy tanuló megismerésének, fejlesztésének, eredményeinek dokumentumai.


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

Bár nem erre a pályára készültem, az óvodás korosztály őszinte tisztasága itt tartott.


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

Célom az életüket szebbé tenni, szakmailag helyes döntéseket hozni, a lehető leghatékonyabb módszerekkel segíteni őket ebben az életkorban a fejlődés útján.


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

Portfóliómban azokat a területeket, kompetenciákat emeltem ki, amelyek jelentős mértékben csiszolódtak, változtak az évek folyamán.


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

A mai napig úgy érzem, hogy van még mit tanulnom, van, amiben változnom kell. Az óvodapedagógusi pályán soha nem mondhatom azt, hogy már eleget tudok


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

Terelgetem pályafutásukat, miközben én magam is tanuló vagyok.


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

A tanulmányok, a minőségbiztosítási rendszerek üzemeltetése mellett az önként vállalt kihívások értékelése során is kaptam olyan információkat pedagógusszemélyiségemről, amelyek tárgyilagos módon tárták elém erősségeimet, hiányosságaimat.


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

Újságcikket megírni, nagyobb lélegzetvételű írásokat megjelentetni csak akkor érdemes, ha elsődlegesen átengedtük az objektivitás szűrőjén


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Úgy látszik, az életnek, mindennek, ami él, nincs más célja, mint a lehető végső időig megmaradni és megújulni.


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

*Továbbképzések, önképzés*


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Az ember nem beszél soha arról, ami fáj, hanem szótlanul elviseli.


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Úgy látszik, az ember mindent bír, addig a határig, amíg célja van az életnek.


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

úgy látom te is a húsz hozzászóláson dolgozol


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

megismerni a kanászt ékes járásáról


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

csillagok csillagok, szépen ragyogjatok


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

a szegény legénynek utat mutassatok


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Igen, gondoltam jó lesz pár Márai mondat.


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

mutassatok utat a szegény legénynek


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

hát igen, én is már itt dalolgatok,


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

A barátság az az emberi kapcsolat, melynél nemesebb nincsen anyától szült elevenek között.


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

nem találja házát a szeretőjének


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Nem igaz, hogy a végzet vakon lép az életünkbe, nem. A végzet az ajtón lép be, melyet mi tártunk fel, s magunk előtt tessékeltük a végzetet.


----------



## baba50 (2014 Január 24)

esetleg pedagógus vagy?


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

A barátság nem eszményi hangulat. A barátság szigorú emberi törvény. A régi világban ez volt a legerősebb törvény, erre épültek fel nagy műveltségek jogrendszerei. Az indulaton, az önzésen túl élt ez a törvény az emberi szívekben, a barátság törvénye


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Nem, csak tetszett ez a könyv.


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Mikor hűséget követelünk, akarjuk-e, hogy a másik boldog legyen? S ha a hűség finom rabságában nem lehet boldog, szeretjük-e azt, akitől hűséget követelünk? S ha nem úgy szeretjük a másikat, hogy boldoggá tesszük, van-e jogunk követelni valamit, hűséget vagy áldozatot?


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

A kétely barátságokat és szerelmeket dönthet romba, így nincs helye az életünkben. Kiben bízhatnánk, ha egymásban nem?


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Az a kevés szerencsés, aki igaz jó baráttal büszkélkedhet, gyakran inkább bízhat a barát ítéletében, mint a magáéban, ha életbevágó ügyről van szó.


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Számomra (...) az igazi barátság ott kezdődik, amikor nemcsak pozitív dolgokban lubickolok, hanem egy adott konfliktushelyzetben annak ellenére elmondom a véleményemet, hogy tudom, ez a másiknak fájhat.


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Hibátlan ember nincs, akit barátodul választasz, azt mindig hibáival és erényeivel együtt kell elfogadnod. S még az is lehet, hogy a hibáit könnyebben viseled majd el, mint az erényeit.


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Hited gondolattá válik, gondolatodból szó lesz, szavadból tett, tettedből szokás, szokásodból érték, értékből sors.


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Ha az ember a rendkívüli időkben is a rendes időkből származó elképzelései szerint jár el, akkor tartozik az ördögnek egy úttal.


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Kolduló szívnek az ész ritkán ad alamizsnát.


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

A bölcs előbb a túléléséről gondoskodik, és csak utána érzi jól magát. A bolond jól érzi magát, és belehal.


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Egy jó kérdéshez több ismeret szükséges, mint egy közepes válaszhoz


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Több ezer gyertyát gyújthatnak meg egyetlen gyertyáról, de a gyertya életét nem fogják megrövidíteni. A boldogság sem csökken soha azáltal, hogy megosztják.


----------



## Anett21 (2014 Január 24)

Ítéljen mindenki a saját véleménye szerint, saját olvasmányai alapján, de ne azok után, amiket mások mondanak neki!


----------



## zakhar (2014 Január 25)

Tóth Anna írta:


> “Tartsd a kezed egy percig a forró kályhán, meglátod, egy órának fogod érezni. Beszélgess egy csinos nővel egy órát, mintha csak egy perc lenne. Na, ez a relativitás.” (Albert Einstein)


----------



## zakhar (2014 Január 25)

köszönöm1


----------



## babybrigitta (2014 Január 27)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 27)

"Bársonykék az ég
az orgonák lilák
az aszfalt sűrű krém
benne bóbiták

az ágakon rügyek
a rügyek zöld sebek
a zúgó lombú fák
így köszöntenek"


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 27)

"Magam leszek a zúzmara,
a hóval olvadok.
Elillanok, akár a tél,
akár a sóhajok."


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 27)

"Csendben ülni, tárgynak lenni,
az őszi esőben elmosódni végül,
lenyomat nélkül."


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

SadPanda írta:


> "Csendben ülni, tárgynak lenni,
> az őszi esőben elmosódni végül,
> lenyomat nélkül."


Volt egyszer egy csoport béka,
béka ősök ivadéka.
Akik versenyezni kezdtek,
magas tornyot célba vettek.


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Volt egyszer egy csoport béka,
> béka ősök ivadéka.
> Akik versenyezni kezdtek,
> magas tornyot célba vettek.


Sok-sok néző gyűlt itt össze,
a békákat ösztönözve,
biztatva fakadtak dalra:
- Hajrá békák, fel a falra!


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Sok-sok néző gyűlt itt össze,
> a békákat ösztönözve,
> biztatva fakadtak dalra:
> - Hajrá békák, fel a falra!


És a békák egyre másztak,
közben nem is tétováztak,
Ám sok néző, - s egyre többen,
szörnyülködik, meg is döbben,
nem hiszi, hogy sikerülhet,
egy béka is felkerülhet.


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> És a békák egyre másztak,
> közben nem is tétováztak,
> Ám sok néző, - s egyre többen,
> szörnyülködik, meg is döbben,
> ...


Ilyeneket mondogattak.
- Milyen magas, milyen vastag!
- Egy sem ér a tetejére!
- Csak ne essen a fejére!
- Már itt lent lehetett tudni,
bíz egyik sem fog feljutni!


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Ilyeneket mondogattak.
> - Milyen magas, milyen vastag!
> - Egy sem ér a tetejére!
> - Csak ne essen a fejére!
> ...


- Nem sikerül, meglátjátok!
- Beteljesül, mint az átok.
S lám a küzdők, kik hallották,
lemaradtak, mind feladták.


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> - Nem sikerül, meglátjátok!
> - Beteljesül, mint az átok.
> S lám a küzdők, kik hallották,
> lemaradtak, mind feladták.


Már csak egy van, aki mászik,
nincs ellenfél, nincsen másik.
S lám felért a csúcsra végre,
nevét felírják az "égre".


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Már csak egy van, aki mászik,
> nincs ellenfél, nincsen másik.
> S lám felért a csúcsra végre,
> nevét felírják az "égre".


S mikor lejött a toronyból,
a sok néző mind, ott tombol.
Ünneplik a bajnok tettét,
s a titkáról megkérdezték:


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> S mikor lejött a toronyból,
> a sok néző mind, ott tombol.
> Ünneplik a bajnok tettét,
> s a titkáról megkérdezték:


- Hogy volt képes, e nagy tettre?
De Ő sajnos nem értette,
mert mint kiderült, a bajnok
egyik fülére sem hallott.


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> - Hogy volt képes, e nagy tettre?
> De Ő sajnos nem értette,
> mert mint kiderült, a bajnok
> egyik fülére sem hallott.


Elmondom a tanulságot:
- Ha rám figyelsz meg nem bánod.


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Elmondom a tanulságot:
> - Ha rám figyelsz meg nem bánod.


Az életben az a lényeg,
hogyan motiválnak téged.


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Az életben az a lényeg,
> hogyan motiválnak téged.


Sose hallgass mindazokra,
kik szerint nem viszed sokra!


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Sose hallgass mindazokra,
> kik szerint nem viszed sokra!


Negatívok, pesszimisták,
szerencsédet rég "leírták",


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Negatívok, pesszimisták,
> szerencsédet rég "leírták",


kigúnyolják legszebb álmod,
- mert ha nem, hát megcsinálod!


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> kigúnyolják legszebb álmod,
> - mert ha nem, hát megcsinálod!


Reményeid porba ássák,
hogy a lógó orrod lássák.


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Reményeid porba ássák,
> hogy a lógó orrod lássák.


Fontos a szavak varázsa,
mert az a képzelet parázsa,


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Fontos a szavak varázsa,
> mert az a képzelet parázsa,


lángra gyújthat és a fénye,
megmutatja, hogyan kéne!


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> lángra gyújthat és a fénye,
> megmutatja, hogyan kéne!


Légy hát mindig optimista,
legyen vágyaidról lista,


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Légy hát mindig optimista,
> legyen vágyaidról lista,


S ha valaki gátol téged,
tetess inkább süketséget.


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> S ha valaki gátol téged,
> tetess inkább süketséget.


Váltsd valóra minden álmod,
hidd el nekem, megcsinálod!


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Váltsd valóra minden álmod,
> hidd el nekem, megcsinálod!


Merj élni, látni, érezni, tenni,
Szíved szabadnak hagyni,
S a lelked óhaját lesni


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Merj élni, látni, érezni, tenni,
> Szíved szabadnak hagyni,
> S a lelked óhaját lesni


Merj lépni, beszélni, kérdezni,
Gondolataidat áramolni hagyni,
S a megérzéseidet létezni!


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Merj lépni, beszélni, kérdezni,
> Gondolataidat áramolni hagyni,
> S a megérzéseidet létezni!


Merj kérni, megfogalmazni, vágyni,
A szabályokat bátran megszegni,
S az álmaid beteljesedésére várni!


----------



## sojni (2014 Január 27)

sojni írta:


> Merj kérni, megfogalmazni, vágyni,
> A szabályokat bátran megszegni,
> S az álmaid beteljesedésére várni!


Merj mindent, ami jó,
Ami szívnek és léleknek való,
Ami a szereteten és az igazságosságon alapuló,
S ami létezése neked és másoknak életet adó!


----------



## Alocasia74 (2014 Január 27)

25


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 28)

"Lehunyom a szemem, többet nem nyitom ki
Tán olyan lesz az is, mint elaludni
Hunyt pillák alatt végtelen csillagködök
S a lelkek mind keringő üstökösök"


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 28)

"A torkom összeszorul
Járni alig bírok
Az útra napfény borul
Ha rád gondolok, sírok
Nincs már miben hinnem
Ráuntam a tájra
Nekem senkim sincsen
Most látsz utoljára"


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 28)

"Jaj, de nehéz most boldognak lenni. Vasárnap
csak nyomom az ágyat, és nem nyújthat vigaszt már semmi,
túl gyenge vagyok, pedig erősnek kellene lenni."


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 28)

"Nincsenek válaszaim
én is befelé lesek.
Odabent se látok mást,
csak kérdéseket."


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

I want somebody to share


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

Share the rest of my life


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

Share my innermost thoughts


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

Know my intimate details


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

Someone who’ll stand by my side


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

And give me support


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

And in return


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

She’ll get my support


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

She will listen to me


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

When I want to speak


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

About the world we live in


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

And life in general


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

Though my views may be wrong


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

They may even be perverted


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

She’ll hear me out


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

And won’t easily be converted


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

To my way of thinking


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

In fact she’ll often disagree


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

But at the end of it all


----------



## Ury Lilla (2014 Január 28)

She will understand me


----------



## evaforche (2014 Január 28)

köszönöm.


----------



## evaforche (2014 Január 28)

1


----------



## Alocasia74 (2014 Január 28)

35


----------



## Alocasia74 (2014 Január 28)

45


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 29)

“I never saw a wild thing sorry for itself.


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 29)

A small bird will drop frozen dead from a bough


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 29)

without ever having felt sorry for itself.”


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 29)

_"Hey now, take your pills and
Hey now, make your breakfast_


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 29)

_Hey now, comb your hair and off to work
Crash land, no illusions, no collision, no intrusion
My imagination runs away_


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 29)

_I know, I know, I know what I am chasing
I know, I know, I know that this is changing me_


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 29)

_I am flying on a star into a meteor tonight
I am flying on a star, star, star _


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 29)

_I will make it through the day
And then the day becomes the night
I will make it through the night."_


----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 29)




----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 29)




----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 29)




----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 29)




----------



## SadPanda (2014 Január 29)




----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Mint húsból a féreg, úgy mászik előre az órán a nagymutató,


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Szervezetemben a szer vezet engem és megfeszít, mint a rugó,


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Szemben a pálya, már senki sem várja, késik az éjjeli gyors,


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Ki tudja előre, hogy erre a földre magával még mit hoz a sors...


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Ilyen egy férfi? Nem ezt akartam


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Nem erre vártam álmaimban.


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Tudod, drágám, azt szeretném,


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Ha minél előbb elfelednél engem.


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Embergép, aki győzni akar, hiába, ha szeretni sem mer,


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Kéri az Istent, hogy rajta segítsen, mert többé már nem hat a szer,


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Tönkremegy lassan, egy vírus az agyban, csak erre a napra vár,


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Lázas a teste, ölelni szeretne, de tudja, hogy ölni muszáj...


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Sajnálom, ha felkavartam


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Az érzéseid, ha megzavartam,


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

A gondolkodásod úgyse jó,


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

A szerelem ma már kihalt szó.


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Bocsáss meg, de nem én kértem,


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

A szerelmet nem én meséltem,


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

Felejts el és úgy a jó,


----------



## P.U.F. (2014 Január 29)

A szerelem ma már kihalt szó.


----------



## 1KisTigris (2014 Január 29)

Köszi


----------



## 1KisTigris (2014 Január 29)

virita írta:


> Ne akarj hamar felnőni,
> Mindjárt nagylány lenni,
> Mert az élet nehéz,
> S, akkor újra kislány akarsz lenni.


de milyen igaz


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 29)

Jobb későn, mint soha, megfogadni a tanácsot, és a vajas felével felfelé fordítva enni a kalácsot...


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 29)

és ez igaz, a lekváros kalácsra is......


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 29)

Na most egy költő veszett el bennem, de reményeitek szerint örökre....


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 29)

Ha még sem, bocs, de mára elég, mert a túlzott szellemességtől ez lap elég....


----------



## evaforche (2014 Január 30)

3


----------



## evaforche (2014 Január 30)

4


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

Minél többet adsz, annál több jó dolog történik veled.


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

> Egy ölelés mindenki arcára mosolyt csal. Még a kutyákéra is.


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

1


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

Kecském kucorog, macskám mocorog, vizslám vicsorog, ürgém ücsörög s vígan vigyorog.


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

Kicsi kacsa kicsi kecsege, csíz csacsog-e, kocsi recseg-e?


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

> A csetneki csikós itat a Tiszán, sárga cserép csengő cseng a csetneki csikós csikaja nyakán.


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

> Száz sasszem meg száz sasszem az sok száz sasszem.


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

> Csámpás csimpánzcsapat csücsül a kicsi kocsiban, és csokit csócsál csendesen.


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

> Lám, a láma-mama nem áll a málha alá ma.


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

> A nagypapa papagája a papa papagájának a papája.


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

> Kint sincsen kincsünk, bent sincsen kincsünk.


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)




----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)




----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)




----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)




----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 30)

ja csak ennyi???


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 30)

Nem baj, a fantáziám úgyis véges!


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 30)

Ezek szerint még ez sem elég???


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

Répa, retek, mogyoró, korán reggel ritkán rikkant a rigó.


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 30)

Akkor jöhetnek a számok...


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 30)

Tíz kicsi indián


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

bocsi


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 30)

megjelent egy vacsorán,


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

1


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 30)

addig ettek-ittak, amíg magukra maradtak!


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)

2


----------



## Anett1992 (2014 Január 30)




----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 30)

Eltűnt az űrben a korábbi tíz kicsi indián?


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 30)

Akkor újra...


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 30)

Több kicsi indián megjelent, mint meghívott egy vacsorán....


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 30)

azaz, szám szerint tíz kicsi indián megjelent egy vacsorán....


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 30)

addig ettek-ittak -és közben eltűntek a ködben, hogy végül az asztalnál csak ketten maradtak...


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Január 30)

És akkor mára, itt a történet vége....


----------



## Alocasia74 (2014 Január 30)




----------



## szkari (2014 Január 31)

hova tűnt a mosóporom? Hiába mentem érte


----------



## balazs3232 (2014 Január 31)

Eltűnődtem,hogy mennyi felesleges hely megy így kárba a gyűjtögetés miatt


----------



## balazs3232 (2014 Január 31)

Más lehetőség talán gazdaságosabb lenne.


----------



## balazs3232 (2014 Január 31)

És fárasztó is csak ez miatt írni a semmit.


----------



## balazs3232 (2014 Január 31)




----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

Kedvenc Fodor Ákos verseim:

"pehelyke, áhí-
tattól visszafojtott lé-
legzetté tettél..."


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

Három negatív szó
Nincs
Semmi 
Baj


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

Gömbölyű szavak
Hablabda
Gumigombóc


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

Szögletes szavak
Bérkeret
Tükörcserép


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

Lebegő szavak
Hó
Hamu
Ima


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)




----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)




----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)




----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

Tetszik az oldal


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

Kedvenc filmjeim: Eredet; Viharsziget; Cápa- sorozat


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

Világok harca;


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

Holt költők társasága


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

Van egy macskám, fekete macska


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

Most épp a Kis herceg megy a tévében


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

Ha új lakót kapnak a temetők,
nem is dicsőt, csak épp előkelőt,


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

S a gyász pompázik sírjára borulva,
az elhunytat zengi név, meg urna


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

nem azt, aki csakugyan volt, hanem, 
akinek kellett volna, hogy legyen...


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

S a szegény kutya? a leghűbb barát?
Ki boldogan áldozza föl magát?


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

S a szegény kutya? a leghűbb barát?
Ki boldogan áldozza föl magát?


----------



## kittycatinka (2014 Február 2)

Kinek szíve gazdája szíve volt? 
Ki mindenben csak az Ő híve volt?


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

1


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

100


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

99


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

1000


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

999


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

10000


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

9999


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

102


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

103


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

104


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

105


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

106


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

107


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

108


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

109


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

110


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

111


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

112


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

113


----------



## vgrk (2014 Február 2)

114


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszi a segitséget már kijöttema gyakorlatból


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Miből idéztél


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

virita írta:


> Sok ember fog ki- és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben. (Eleanor Roosevelt)


Kár ,hogy ezt kevesen tudják


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

Toldi


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

keletom2 írta:


> "Az élet nem egy habos torta"
> Tanu


Sajna mert édességmérgezésem lenne


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

keletom2 írta:


> fuss Forest fuss


Láttod a sérült ember teljesebb mint az egész


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

keletom2 írta:


> Semmi sem biztos, csak a halál. De még akkor is beszélhetsz Istennel.


Én úgy ismerem,semmi sem biztos csak a halál és az adó


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

Ez jó szétkacagom magam


Kartal69 írta:


> *Élni annyi,*
> 
> mint röhögni a halálon,
> és belehalni a röhögésbe.


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

Kartal69 írta:


> Nem az az igazi barát, aki ha nevetsz, veled nevet,
> Hanem az, aki ha sírsz, letörli könnyeidet.


Csak legyen zsepi


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

rsolya írta:


> három, majd haza várom


Csipp


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

rsolya írta:


> négy biz oda nem mégy[/Öt csepp


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

balazs hajni írta:


> khgbgdbb


Meg tíz


balazs hajni írta:


> ghklbbnx


absd


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

balazs hajni írta:


> mnng





balazs hajni írta:


> szmkou


soduku


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

kismarta írta:


> Hozz rá víg esztendőt,[/
> 
> 
> kismarta írta:
> ...


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

kismarta írta:


> A múltat s jövendőt!





lehimuki írta:


> Sok szuper zenét szeretnék veletek megosztani



jöhet


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

lehimuki írta:


> ...meg könyvet


ok


lehimuki írta:


> stb...


stbwhat


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

flad írta:


> „Nem az van hatással a jelenre, amit a múltban tettél, hanem amit a jelenben teszel, az teszi jóvá a múltat és változtatja meg a jövőt.”
> (Paulo Coelho)


Elvsztettem afonalat


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

Katacs írta:


> ...közben azon gondolkodom...


hogy jókat írok e


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

Katacs írta:


> ...de így elsőre nagyon bonyolultnak tűnik az oldal szerkezete...


Hát még nekem


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

Enababa87 írta:


> Te sokat olvasol? én mostanában kaptam rá...de annyi minden érdekel , mindig belekezdek valami újba... hehe


Énis


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

hmfailure írta:


> Hmmm... ...^-^-^-^-^-^-^-...


Alszol


Berika72 írta:


> Hát még nekem


Alszol


----------



## Berika72 (2014 Február 2)

Anett1992 írta:


> Kecském kucorog, macskám mocorog, vizslám vicsorog, ürgém ücsörög s vígan vigyorog.[/qa király beszéde


----------



## gric68 (2014 Február 3)

Tóth Anna írta:


> "Ha nem vagy kész változtatni az életeden, nem lehet segíteni rajtad." Hippokratész


szép


----------



## gric68 (2014 Február 3)

Quakes írta:


> Tolle: Egy kutya játékossága, feltétel nélküli szeretete és készsége, hogy bármely pillanatban ünnepelje az életet, gyakran éles ellentétben áll gazdája belső állapotával: deprimált, szorong, problémák terhe nyomja a vállát, elveszett a gondolatokban, s már nincs jelen az egyedül létező helyen és időpontban, vagyis az itt és mostban. Az ember elcsodálkozik: ilyen alak mellett vajon hogyan tud ez a kutya lelkileg ennyire egészséges, ilyen örömteli maradni?


érdekes


----------



## gric68 (2014 Február 3)

Tóth Anna írta:


> Az emberek 66%-a nem tud számolni. Gondolják csak meg, majdnem az emberiség fele!


----------



## gric68 (2014 Február 3)

Tóth Anna írta:


> "Ha nem vagy kész változtatni az életeden, nem lehet segíteni rajtad." Hippokratész


úgy van


----------



## gric68 (2014 Február 3)

carmen75 írta:


> Y


h


----------



## gric68 (2014 Február 3)

AnnDoroty írta:


> A9


v4


----------



## gric68 (2014 Február 3)

AnnDoroty írta:


> A6


g6


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

20


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

19


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

18


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

17


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

16


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

15


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

14


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

13


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

12


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

11


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

10


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

9


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

8


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

7


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

6


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

5


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

4


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

3


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

2


----------



## frethesant (2014 Február 3)

1


----------



## tneslivia (2014 Február 4)

Köszi!


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

Senki közülünk nem tud semmit, még csak azt sem, hogy tud-e valamit vagy
sem, azt sem, hogy létezik-e valami vagy sem.
Métrodórosz


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

Ne kívánd, hogy az események úgy történjenek, ahogy neked tetszik. Elégedj
meg azzal, hogy a dolgok úgy történnek, ahogy éppen történnek, és akkor eléred a
belső békét.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

Valaki sietve mosakszik. Ne mondd, hogy rossz, hanem: sietve mosakszik. Valaki
sok bort iszik. Ne mondd, hogy rossz, hanem: sokat iszik. Mert honnan tudod,
hogy az rossz, még mielőtt az okot megvizsgáltad volna?
Epiktétosz


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

Csuang-ce egyszer azt álmodta, hogy repkedő pillangó, boldog és egészséges és
azt se tudta, hogy ki az a Csuang-ce. Amikor felébredt, ismét igazi és valóságos
Csuang-ce lett. Most igazán nem tudom, Csuang-ce álmodta, hogy pillangó, vagy a
pillangó álmodta, hogy Csuang-ce. Pedig Csuang-ce és a pillangó között bizonyosan
van különbség. A dolgok így meg tudnak változni.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

Az az állam, amelyben a szellemi ember nem talál otthont, az a pusztulás elé
megy. Ha valahol szellemi ember jelenik meg, és nem fogadják tisztelettel, annyi,
mintha az uralkodót feláldoznák. Ha a szellemi embert megvetik, annyi, mintha az
állam jólétéről lemondanának. Az az állam, ahol a szellemi emberről megfeledkeztek,
még sohasem tudott fennmaradni.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

Meng-ce, Liang királya, Huj elé járult.
A király így szólt:
– Ezer mérföldet nem átallottál megtenni, öreg, hogy ide gyere; biztosan van valami
tanácsod, amivel birodalmamnak használhatok.
Meng-ce így felelt:
– Miért beszélsz a haszonról, király? Tulajdonképpen az emberiességről és a jogról
kellene beszélned. Mert ha egy király azt mondja: „Mi az, ami birodalmamnak
használ?” – akkor a nemesek is arról beszélnek: „Mi az, ami házamnak használ?” –
és a nép is arról beszél: „Mi az, ami nekem használ?” A magasrangú és alacsonyrangú
mind a hasznot keresi, s így a birodalomban úrrá lesz a zavar.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

Szung tartományban élt egy ember, aki igen kedvelte a majmokat, és egész sereget
gondozott házában. Még a gondolatukat is eltalálta, a majmok pedig jól értették
gazdájuk szándékát. Kívánságukat még családja rovására is teljesítette.
Egyszer azonban hirtelen drágaság lett, és kevés takarmányra futotta. Azonban
nehogy a majmok megvaduljanak, ravaszul így szólt hozzájuk:
– Ha holnap reggel három köteg szénát adok nektek és este négyet, elég lesz?
Háborogni kezdtek erre a majmok, és dühbe gurultak. Akkor hirtelen így fordította
a szót:
– Rendben van, reggel négy köteg szénát adok nektek és este hármat. Meg lesztek
elégedve? Örültek a majmok és megnyugodtak.
Valamint a majombarát túljárt a majomsereg eszén, úgy jár túl a bölcs a balgák
értelmén.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

A partlakók közül sokan kedvelték a sirályokat. Reggelenként kimentek a tengerre
és a sirályok után úsztak. Százával sereglettek arra a madarak. Valaki egyszer így
szólt: Hallom, mennyi sirály úszik utánatok, fogjatok néhányat, hadd játsszam velük.
Másnap ismét kiúsztak a tengerre. A sirályok a levegőben keringtek, de nem
szálltak a vízre.
A tökéletes beszédben nincsen szó.
A tökéletes tettben nincs mozdulat.
Amit az okos ember tud, az közhely.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

Ce Lu szólt:
– Vej herceg várja a Mestert, hogy a kormányzást átvegye. Mi legyen első teendője?
A Mester így szólt:
– A szavak helyes használatának helyreállítása.
Ce Lu szólt:
– Ez az egész? Most az egyszer a Mester hibázni fog. Miért kell a szavakat helyesen
használni?
– Milyen együgyű vagy te, Jü! A bölcs mellőzi azt, amit nem ért. Ha a szavak
használata nem helyes, a fogalmak értelme zavaros; ha a fogalmak értelme zavaros,
nem lehet szabatosan cselekedni; ha nem lehet szabatosan cselekedni, az erkölcs és a
művészet nem virágzik; ha az erkölcs és a művészet nem virágzik, a büntetés értelmetlen;
ha a büntetésnek nincs értelme, a nép nem tudja, hová lépjen és mit tegyen. A
bölcs első dolga, hogy fogalmait szavakká s a szavakat tettekké tegye. Nem tűri, hogy
szavaiban rendetlenség legyen. Minden ezen múlik.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

Si hercege azt kérdezte Ce Lu-tól, hogy milyen ember az a Kung-Ce. Ce Lu nem
is válaszolt. Később a Mester így szólt:
– Miért nem mondtad meg neki egyszerűen: olyan ember, aki annyira keresi az
igazságot, hogy enni is elfelejt, barátai közt a gyászról is megfeledkezik, és észre sem
veszi, amint az öregség eléri?


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

Csi-ről, a bölcsről azt beszélték, hogy mielőtt cselekszik, háromszor meggondolja
magát. A Mester hallotta és így szólt:
– Kétszeri meggondolás is éppen elég.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

A Mester így szólt:
– Reggel megismerni az igazságot és este meghalni.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

A Mester így szólt:
– Nem törődöm azzal, hogy az emberek nem ismernek. Azzal törődöm, hogy
nem ismerem az embereket.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

A Mester így szólt:
– Önmagamat naponta háromféleképpen vizsgálom: vajon tettem-e valamit szívből
másokért; vajon barátaimmal való beszélgetés közben voltam-e szavammal hűtlen;
vajon én megtartottam-e azt, amit másnak tanítottam.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

A Mester így szólt:
– Sima modor és hízelgő szó ritkán az erkölcs jele.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

Brahman legmagasabb alakja a táplálék. Mert táplálékból való az élet. És ha az
ember nem eszik, akkor nem gondolkozik, nem érez, nem lát, nem beszél, nem szagol,
nem ízlel, az életerő elhagyja. Így mondják: ha újból eszik, megnövekszik benne
az életerő, és újból gondolkozik, hall, érez, beszél, ízlel, szagol és lát. Mert így
mondják: a földi lények táplálékból születnek. Az életet a táplálék adja, s a táplálékban
oszlik fel az élet.
Valóban, ahány lény van, mind a táplálék után röpdös, nap mint nap lesi a zsákmányt.
A nap a sugaraival szívja fel a táplálékot, ez izzik benne. Az életerők tápláléktól
átitatva emésztenek. Táplálék lobbantja fel a tüzet, és Brahman a táplálék után
való vágyból teremtette a világot.
Valóban a táplálék a Fenséges világfenntartó alakja. A táplálék lényege az élet,
az életé a belső érzékelés, a belső érzékelésé az ismeret, az ismereté a gyönyörűség.
Aki ezt tudja, az bővében lesz a tápláléknak, az életnek, bővében lesz a belső érzelmeknek,
az ismeretnek, a gyönyörűségnek. Igen, ahány lény csak táplálkozik itt a
földön, mindegyiknek a belsejében lakik és élvezi a táplálékot mindenkiben, aki ezt
tudja.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

Ahogy a nap üldözi az éjt, úgy üldözi a tudás a nem-tudást. Mert a dolgok és keletkezésük
olyanok, mint az álom képei. Míg az álom tart, az egész világ valóságnak
látszik, de a világ nincs többé, ha az álom véget ér. A megszabadult, aki ehhez a tökéletes
felismeréshez eljutott, az egész világegyetemet Istenben látja. A mindenséget
egyetlen léleknek látja, saját lelke ebben a lélekben feloldódik, ahogy a víz feloldódik
a vízben, ahogy a láng egyesül a lánggal, ahogy a levegő elvegyül a levegővel. Mert
nincs más, mint Brahman, és ha valami egyéb számunkra lenni látszik, olyan az, mint
a sivatagi fata morgana.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

A Mester magyaráz:
– A Zenben tökéletes szabadság van. Néha igent mond, néha tagad, aszerint,
ahogy kedve telik benne.
A barát azt kérdezi:
– Hogyan tagad?
– A következőképpen. Ha a tél elmúlik, jön a tavasz.
– És mi történik, ha a tavasz elérkezett?
– Válladra botot veszel, batyut kötsz rá, és a földeken vándorolsz északnak vagy
délnek, keletnek vagy nyugatnak, és ócska értelmed maradványain rágcsálsz.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

Egy barát Jah-hszientől azt kérdezte:
– Ajánlatos a szútrákat olvasni vagy sem? A Mester szólt:
– Itt nincsenek se mellék-, se keresztutak. A hegyek egész évben frissek és zöldek,
és sétálhatsz, amerre akarsz, keletnek vagy nyugatnak.
– Szeretnék tőled valami határozottat tanulni.
– Nem a nap hibája, ha a vak az utat nem látja.


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

A Mester a ruháját mosta, amikor Tan-jüan éppen arra jött és azt kérdezte:
– E pillanatban mire gondolsz?
A Mester rögtön válaszolt:
– Mit akarsz, mire gondoljak e pillanatban?


----------



## lemmy77 (2014 Február 4)

A Mester szólt:
– Ha Buddha nevét hallom, már tiltakozom.
Lung-tan:
– Ha látni akarsz, nézz bele. Ha gondolkodni kívánsz felőle, tévedni fogsz.


----------



## Kriegelstein Anikó (2014 Február 6)

köszi szépen!


----------



## Ani7 (2014 Február 7)

Semmi sem merül feledésbe ami megtörtént. Akkor sem ha nem emlékszel rá.


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Ma kezdodik életed hátralevo része.
Charles Dederich *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Városban az ember akár száz évet is elélhet úgy, hogy nem veszi észre, hogy már régen meghalt.
Lev Tolsztoj *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Az életnek nem kell tökéletesnek lennie ahhoz, hogy csodálatos legyen.
Annette Funicella *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*A létezés még nem élet.
Alfred Tennyson *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Ábrándozás az élet megrontója,
Mely kancsalul festett egekbe néz.
Vörösmarty Mihály *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*A világ csalásokon nyugszik, az élet pedig csalódás.
Henryk Sienkiewicz *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_* 
Aki tudja, hogy mit várhat az élettol, az nagyképunek tunik a gyávák elott.
Berkesi András *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*A becsületes élet legbiztosabb útja az, hogy azok legyünk, aminek látszunk.
Szókratész *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Jegyezd meg jól, de ne csüggedj soha, remény, csalódás, küzdelem, bukás, sírig tartó nagy versenyfutás. Keresni mindig a jót, a szépet, s meg nem találni - ez az élet.
Madách Imre *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Tökéletesen igazuk van a filozófusoknak, amikor azt mondják, hogy az életet visszafelé kell megérteni. Arról azonban megfeledkeznek, hogy elorefelé kell élni.
Sören Kierkegaard *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Próbálj meg úgy élni, hogy ne vegyék észre, ott ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozzál onnan, ahonnan elmentél.
Victor Hugo *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Aki egy életen át hajszolja magát, csak a halálát hajszolja.
José Narosky *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Az élet java a zöld és a túlérett közötti röpke ido.
Cullen Hightower *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Fénymásold le az életed! Ha elveszítenéd, jó, ha van róla másolat.
*_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Nekem úgy tunik, az élet elég hosszú, csak nem elég széles.
Edith Evans *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Az életnek vannak ismeroi. De a sajátjához szerencsére mindenki dilettáns. Szerencsére, mert "szakszeruen" élni embertelen.
Ancsel Éva *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Az élet feltérképezetlen terület. Lépésrol lépésre derül ki, milyen.
Leo Buscaglia *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Az élet nagyon drága, de az árban benne van évente egy Nap körüli utazás.*_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*Ne küzdj túl erosen. A legjobb dolgok váratlanul történnek.
Gabriel García Márquez *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 8)

_*A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben.
Abraham Lincoln *_


----------



## Norci86 (2014 Február 9)

_*Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni.
Joanne Kathleen Rowling *_


----------



## gyongyi666 (2014 Február 9)

A civilizáció akkor kezdődött, amikor egy dühös emberek kövek helyett szavakkal dobálózni.
-Sigmund Freud


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

Csukás István- A téli tücsök meséi


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

A téli tücsök valamikor nyári tücsök volt. De most tél van, hull a hó, és minden fehér, ha kinéz az ablakon, látja jól, hogy minden fehér, az ágak, a villanydrót, a háztetők. És érzi jól, hogy a nyár messze van, de olyan messze, hogy már alig tud visszaemlékezni rá. És érzi, hogy téli tücsök lett, magányos téli tücsök.

A terepszínű hátizsák bal zsebében bújt el még annak idején, így került ide a szobába. A hátizsák ott van a sarokban, abban szokott aludni, szeretett a hátizsákban aludni, mert ha behunyta a szemét, és megszagolta a kifakult vásznat, még érzett valamit a nyárból: gyengülő zsályaillatot.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

A szoba különben üres volt, úgy értem, hogy nappal volt üres, azaz a téli tücskön kívül nem tartózkodott benne senki.


----------



## gyongyi666 (2014 Február 9)

Addig jár a korsó a kútra , míg el nem törik.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

A téli tücsök már elég jól ismerte a szobát, a zöld heverőt, a szekrényt, a falon a bohócos mosolyú arcképet, az ablak előtt ferdén álló íróasztalt s az íróasztalon az írógépet. Legtöbbet az ablakpárkányon szokott üldögélni. Úgy jutott fel az ablakpárkányra, hogy kimászott a terepszínű hátizsák bal zsebéből, felugrott a székre, onnan az asztalra, kikerülte az írógépet, s az asztalról felugrott az ablakpárkányra. Ez volt az út a hátizsáktól az ablakpárkányig.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

Ha nem az ablakpárkányon csücsült, és nem a hátizsák bal zsebében aludt, akkor még leginkább a zöld heverőn szeretett sétálgatni, mert a zöld szín emlékeztette a fűre, a harsogó zöld, harmatcseppes fűre a szigeten, ahol ugrándozott a többi tücsökkel együtt, amikor még nyár volt és meleg.

– Igen, nyár volt és meleg! – sóhajtott fel a téli tücsök, beszippantotta a terepszínű hátizsák gyengülő zsályaillatát, és kimászott a bal zsebből.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

Elgyalogolt a székig, felugrott rá, onnan az íróasztalra pattant, mint egy szöcske, és megállt az írógépnél.

Megbámulta a hatalmas szerkezetet, a billentyűket, s gondolt egy merészet. Hátrált két lépést, és felugrott a billentyűkre.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

A billentyű lenyomódott a téli tücsök súlya alatt, egy vaspálcika rácsapódott az írógépbe fűzött papírra. A téli tücsök felmászott az írógép tetejére, és megnézte a papírt. A papíron egy furcsa jel volt, a téli tücsök nem tudta, hogy mi az, mivel nem ismerte a betűket.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

A – ez volt a fehér papíron.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

A téli tücsök tűnődött, hogy mit jelenthet ez, de nem tudta kitalálni, azután azon merengett, hogy mire emlékezteti ez a fura jel.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

Mire is? Mire is? Felmászott az ablakpárkányra, de most nem nézett ki az ablakon, hátat fordított a fehér világnak, és törte a fejét.
– Hát persze! – A téli tücsök felkiáltott örömében. – A ház a szigeten!


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

A lábakon álló házra emlékeztetett, amely a szigeten állt, s amely pontosan olyan volt, ha elölről nézte, mint a jel az írógépbe fűzött papíron! Nagyon boldog volt, hogy eszébe jutott a ház a szigeten. Izgatottan lemászott az ablakpárkányról, az asztalra ugrott, az asztalról a székre, a székről a földre, és elbaktatott a zöld heverőig.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

Fölrúgta magát a zöld heverőre. „Így mégis más! – gondolta magában. – Legalább van valami zöld körülöttem! Így jobban lehet emlékezni!” Ott kell kezdeni az emlékezést, hogy először a szigeten nem volt semmiféle ház. Csak fű, fa, egér, madár s nyúlcsalád, gyík, vadméh, szúnyog és tücsök, rengeteg tücsök!


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

Csúfolódott is mindig a legkisebb ugrifüles a nyúlcsaládból, hogy ez nem is sziget, hanem tücsökbölcső, lépten-nyomon belebotlok valamelyikbe, és sose tudom, hogy melyikbe, mert olyan egyformák!


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

A tücskök csak nevettek rajta, és itt is, ott is a fülébe cirrogtak, ciripeltek, hogy csak úgy kapkodta a fejét a legkisebb ugrifüles.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

Igen, meg lepke is volt és szitakötő.
Mind a kettőt nagyon csodálta, a lepkét is meg a szitakötőt is!


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

Ha meglátta a lepkét lebegni a virágok között, odasietett, s alulról bámulta a gyönyörű szárnyakat.
Ha meglátta a szitakötőt, amint a nádszálon sütkérezett, leült a nád tövébe, és nézegette a rezgő, átlátszó szitakötőszárnyat.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

Ha a lepke vagy a szitakötő elrepült, lent a földön követte őket, a fűben ugrándozva, végig a szigeten, mint az árnyék.
– Hé! – kiáltotta feléjük ilyenkor. – Levegőben lebegő! Szitaszárnyat rezgető! Látlak!


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

Ám a szitakötő vagy a lepke meg sem hallotta a kiáltozást, repültek a sziget végéig, a tücsök meg követte őket lihegve a fűben, majd leült a kidőlt öreg fűzfára, és nézte, hogy a szitakötő vagy a lepke eltűnik a folyó fölött.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

Szeretett üldögélni a kidőlt öreg fűzfán, nézte a hatalmas folyót, a csillogó vizet, szeretett magányosan üldögélni a kidőlt öreg fűzfán a sziget végében, bámulni az eltűnt lepke vagy szitakötő után.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

Szerette a nappalokat, szerette a hajnalokat, és szerette az estéket.
Ha a kidőlt öreg fűzfán üldögélve érte utol az este, ámulva nézte mindig a hatalmas vörös napot, ahogy megfürdik a folyóban, a hatalmas vörös nap lubickolt, mosta magát a folyóban, szinte hallani lehetett a víz csobogását.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

– Hé! – kiáltotta ilyenkor a folyóban ringó nap felé. – Vízben fürdő! Aludni térő! Látlak!
A folyóban fürdő nap lubickolt még egyet-kettőt, majd kimászott a vízből, elgyalogolt a hegy mögé, este lett.
A tücsök is lekecmergett a kidőlt öreg fűzfáról, és hazaballagott a sűrűsödő estében a fekete törzsű fák alatt, kikerülte a hangyaboly dombját, ment haza elfáradva, álmosan, a fekete törzsű fák alatt, a sűrűsödő estében.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

A téli tücsök nagyot ásított a szobában a zöld heverőn, lemászott a földre, s belebújt a terepszínű hátizsák bal zsebébe, beszívta a vászon gyengülő zsályaillatát, és mosolyogva elaludt.


----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)

Itt a vége, fuss el véle!


----------



## kixtike (2014 Február 9)




----------



## kixtike (2014 Február 9)




----------



## kixtike (2014 Február 9)




----------



## vikiadri (2014 Február 9)




----------



## kixtike (2014 Február 9)




----------



## kixtike (2014 Február 9)

még csak 2


----------



## kixtike (2014 Február 9)

húsz


----------



## red.susan (2014 Február 13)

Ez már az ötödik. Megérdemlem, hogy elveszítettem az összes jó dolgot amiket feltettem évek óta.


----------



## red.susan (2014 Február 13)

6


----------



## mlado (2014 Február 13)

Nézd az éjszakákat a csillagok és ne az árnyak szerint. Az életedet pedig a mosolyok, és ne a könnyek alapján mérd.


----------



## mlado (2014 Február 13)

A cérna is ott szakad, ahol a legvékonyabb.


----------



## mlado (2014 Február 13)

Ami összeköt, szét is választ.


----------



## autism (2014 Február 14)

1


----------



## autism (2014 Február 14)

2


----------



## autism (2014 Február 14)

3


----------



## autism (2014 Február 14)

4


----------



## mlado (2014 Február 14)

12


----------



## mlado (2014 Február 14)

13


----------



## mlado (2014 Február 14)

15


----------



## danaosi99 (2014 Február 15)

Aki harcol, veszíthet. Aki nem harcol, már veszített is.


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

1


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

2


----------



## danaosi99 (2014 Február 15)

Ki mint vet, úgy arat.


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

Izabella3


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

Cseperke4


----------



## danaosi99 (2014 Február 15)

Ki a kicsit nem becsüli, a nagyot nem érdemli


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

5


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

6


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

Boglárka 7


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

Botond 8


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

Áron 9


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

10


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

11


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

12


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

13


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

14


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

15


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

16


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

17


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

18


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

19


----------



## tiszavirag13 (2014 Február 15)

20


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 16)

1


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 16)

2


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 16)

3


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 16)

negy


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 16)

ot


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 16)

6


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 16)

7


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 16)

8


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 16)

9


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 16)

tiz


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 17)

11


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 17)

12


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 17)

13


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 17)

14


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 17)

15


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 17)

16


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 17)

17


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 17)

18


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 17)

19


----------



## sisqoqueen (2014 Február 17)

20


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

2


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

3


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

4


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

5


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

6


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

7


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

8


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

9


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

10


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

11


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

12


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

13


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

14


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

15


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

16


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

17


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

18


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 18)

19


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

1


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

2


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

3


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

4


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

5


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

6


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

7


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

8


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

9


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

10


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

11


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

12


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

13


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

14


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

15


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

16


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

17


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

18


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

19


----------



## kriszilvi (2014 Február 18)

20


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

http://epa.oszk.hu/00000/00022/00633/20276.htm


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

egy


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

kettő


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

most megint egy


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

kicsit szánalmasnak érzem magam, hogy itt írom a hülyeségeket már 3 évvel kb. ezelőtt beregiztem, de elfelejtettem a jelszavam, meg az e-mailem is változott


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

kellemetlen kicsit, bevallom


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

ez a hetes


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

8


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

és folytatom szégyenmenetem itt, remélve a gyors túllevést a 20 hozzászóláson


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

Persze írhatnék egy értelmes fórumba is, nem csak ide


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

sőt fogok is


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

ez amúgy nem is hülyeség


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

az első link amúgy Szerb Antal egy levele. Ő a kedvenc magyar íróm, az Utas és Holdvilág valami zseniális


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

14


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

De a francia irodalom a gyengém


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

Főleg Francois Mauriac


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

Cím szerint az eddigiek közül talán az Egy Hajdani Fiatalember a legjobb tőle


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

De a szerelem sivataga is ott van


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

19


----------



## dacecc (2014 Február 18)

20


----------



## Sweeetyke (2014 Február 19)

20


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

1


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

2


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

3


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

4


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

5


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

6


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

7


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

8


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

9


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

10


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

11


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

12


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

13


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

14


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

15


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

16


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

17


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

18


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

19


----------



## szisza666 (2014 Február 19)

20. kész!


----------



## trubadurr (2014 Február 20)

Berika72 írta:


> soduku


sudoku


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

Luigi48 írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Még csak most ismerkedem a renszerrel,korommal ellenétben (63) zöldfülü vagyok.Remélem,csak egy ideig...Üdv : Luigi48


halihó én is


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

Kupó István Zsolt írta:


> halihó én is


csak most kezdem


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

1


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

2


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

3


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

4


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

5


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

6


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

7


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

8


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

9


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

10


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

11


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

12


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

13


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

14


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

15


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

16


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

17


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

18


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

19


----------



## Kupó István Zsolt (2014 Február 21)

20 itt az utolsó


----------



## gtimus (2014 Február 21)

1


----------



## gtimus (2014 Február 21)

2


----------



## gtimus (2014 Február 21)

3


----------



## gtimus (2014 Február 21)

4


----------



## gtimus (2014 Február 21)

5


----------



## gtimus (2014 Február 21)

6


----------



## gtimus (2014 Február 21)

7


----------



## gtimus (2014 Február 21)

8


----------



## gtimus (2014 Február 21)

9


----------



## gtimus (2014 Február 21)

10


----------



## gtimus (2014 Február 21)

11


----------



## gtimus (2014 Február 21)

12


----------



## gtimus (2014 Február 21)

13


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

First Drop Falls


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

First Drop Falls


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

Reggelizni mentem. Ha nem jövök meg 12.30-ra, akkor ebédelni is.


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

A teve egy rendkívül szívós állat: akár élete végéig kibírja víz nélkül. Sőt még utána is.


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

Minden reggel ágyba viszem a páromnak a kávét. Neki már csak meg kell darálnia...


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

A dinnyeevés olyan valami, mintha elrágnál egy pofa vizet.


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

Borban az igazság! - mondta Háry János és lehúzott egy korsó sört.


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

A munkanélküliség az a tevékenység, amit ha reggel felébredsz, 
azonnal 
csinálnod kell.


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

A rengeteg hátrányom mellett van egy csomó rossz tulajdonságom is.


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

A szomszédaim nem lehetnek valami gazdagok. Akárhányszor átmegyek hozzájuk,
hogy kérjek tőlük valamit, az soha nincs nekik


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

Szeretem az extrém sportokat, mert közben rengeteg új barátot ismerek meg: mentõsöket, balesetiseket, gyógytornászokat és kedves embereket, akik kihívták a mentõket!!!


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

A sportot sose késõ elkezdeni, úgyhogy én még várok..


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

Ha a 3. napon lett teremtve a Nap, Hold és a csillagok, akkor hogyan mérték az elsõ két napot?


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

Már majdnem megvettem a "Pozitív gondolkodás elõnyei" címu könyvet, de aztán arra gondoltam, ugyan, mire lenne ez jó?


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

Ismertem egy olyan csúnya nõt, hogy amikor e-mailben elküldte a fényképét, felismerte az antivírus...


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

Miért nem olvasni soha az újságokban: "Jósnõ nyerte a lottófõnyereményt!"?


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

A nejem szerint túl kíváncsi vagyok. Legalábbis folyton errõl írogat a naplójában.


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

Mindennap új alsógatyát veszek fel. Vasárnapra már 7 van rajtam.


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 22)

A bank egy olyan hely, ahol pénzt adnak neked kölcsön, amennyiben bebizonyítod, hogy nincs rá szükséged.


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

1


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

2


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

3


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

4


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

5


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

6


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

7


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

8


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

9


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

10


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

11


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

12


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

13


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

14


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

15


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

16


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

17


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

18


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

19


----------



## scythesu (2014 Február 22)

20


----------



## trubadurr (2014 Február 22)

jajj, ez már a hetedik


----------



## trubadurr (2014 Február 22)

ez meg a nyolcadik


----------



## Lazsánné Győri Erika (2014 Február 22)

Na akkor próbáljuk ki.


----------



## Lazsánné Győri Erika (2014 Február 22)

Mégegyszer.


----------



## Lazsánné Győri Erika (2014 Február 22)

Harmadik a ráadás.


----------



## Lazsánné Győri Erika (2014 Február 22)

Még mindig csak próbálkozom a pontjaimért.


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Február 23)

Egyszerűen csak add magad és jönnek a gondolatok.


----------



## trubadurr (2014 Február 23)

Már elfelejtettem, hol tartok...


----------



## Lazsánné Győri Erika (2014 Február 23)

Bízzál Istenben, és tartsd szárazon a puskaport.


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm, remélem sikerülni fog.


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

Lazsánné Győri Erika írta:


> Bízzál Istenben, és tartsd szárazon a puskaport.


Ez nagyon jó tanács, csak még puskaport kell szereznem!


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

trubadurr írta:


> Már elfelejtettem, hol tartok...


Én is nehezen számolok el 20-ig!


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

Zsmexi írta:


> Egyszerűen csak add magad és jönnek a gondolatok.


Megadtam magam.


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

Lazsánné Győri Erika írta:


> Még mindig csak próbálkozom a pontjaimért.


Én ugyanígy vagyok.


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

Lazsánné Győri Erika írta:


> Harmadik a ráadás.


Már a hármat is meg kell becsülni.


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

Lazsánné Győri Erika írta:


> Mégegyszer.


Nekem még tizenötször


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

Lazsánné Győri Erika írta:


> Na akkor próbáljuk ki.


Én is folyamatosan próbálom!


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

trubadurr írta:


> ez meg a nyolcadik


Jó Neked!


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

scythesu írta:


> 2


Ez már a 11.


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

teebee77 írta:


> Reggelizni mentem. Ha nem jövök meg 12.30-ra, akkor ebédelni is.


Jó étvágyat!


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

teebee77 írta:


> A nejem szerint túl kíváncsi vagyok. Legalábbis folyton errõl írogat a naplójában.


És ő?


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

teebee77 írta:


> Már majdnem megvettem a "Pozitív gondolkodás elõnyei" címu könyvet, de aztán arra gondoltam, ugyan, mire lenne ez jó?


Ez jó!!!


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

teebee77 írta:


> Mindennap új alsógatyát veszek fel. Vasárnapra már 7 van rajtam.


Ez nagyon jó!!


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

teebee77 írta:


> Ha a 3. napon lett teremtve a Nap, Hold és a csillagok, akkor hogyan mérték az elsõ két napot?


Kilóra??


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

trubadurr írta:


> sudoku


Az a legkirályabb rejtvény!!


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

Kupó István Zsolt írta:


> csak most kezdem


Én talán most fejezem be.


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

Kupó István Zsolt írta:


> halihó én is


Az én füleim még zöldebbek.


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

dacecc írta:


> Persze írhatnék egy értelmes fórumba is, nem csak ide


A 20 hozzászólás eredménye lesz az állandó tagság!!


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

vikiadri írta:


> Itt a vége, fuss el véle!


Én is elfutok véle!


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Február 23)

kixtike írta:


> húsz


Nekem végre 22!!!


----------



## Lazsánné Győri Erika (2014 Február 23)

Játszótársam mond akarsz-e lenni??


----------



## Lazsánné Győri Erika (2014 Február 23)

Rockykutya írta:


> Nekem végre 22!!!


Jó neked.


----------



## Lazsánné Győri Erika (2014 Február 23)

"Az élet szép, Tenéked magyarázzam." Heltai Jenő Néma Levente.


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

1


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

2


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

3


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

4


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

5


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

6


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

7


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

8


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

9


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

10


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

11


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

12


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

13


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

14


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

15


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

16


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

17


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

18


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

19


----------



## KirályDetti (2014 Február 23)

20


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

Első


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

Második


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

Harmadik


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

Negyedik


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

Ötödik


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

Hatodik


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

Hetedik


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

Nyolcadik


----------



## Lazsánné Győri Erika (2014 Február 24)

21 mert az nyerő szám.


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

kilencedik


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

10


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

11


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

12


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

13


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

14


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

15


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

16


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

17


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

18


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

19


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

20


----------



## pbrigi (2014 Február 24)

21


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

1


----------



## 5k5 (2014 Február 24)

gppeti1 írta:


> Ha naponta 6 órát alszol, akkor 18 marad. Ebbe bőven belefér sok munka, tanulás és még a szórakozás is. Tudom, hogy ilyenkor sokan felszisszennek, hogy hé, én 8-9 órát alszom. Hát javaslom, aludjanak gyorsabban.
> Arnold Schwarzenegger


Ez jó


----------



## 5k5 (2014 Február 24)




----------



## 5k5 (2014 Február 24)

Botom írta:


>


Szuper


----------



## 5k5 (2014 Február 24)

Szuper ez az oldal!!


----------



## 5k5 (2014 Február 24)




----------



## 5k5 (2014 Február 24)

Botom írta:


>


Akció jaj de jó


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

5k5 írta:


>


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

kettő


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

3


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

negyedik


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

ötödik


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

hatodik


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

hetedik


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

nyolcaik


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

9


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

10


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

12


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

tizenhárom


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

14


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

15


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

16


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

17


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

18


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

abc


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Február 24)

20


----------



## christie1 (2014 Február 26)

Sziasztok! Tudna valaki segíteni? Miért nem vagyok jogosult hozzászólni a Yoga és fitness topicban? A 20 hozzászólásom már rég meg van! Köszönöm!


----------



## bzsoci84 (2014 Február 26)

Lazsánné Győri Erika írta:


> Játszótársam mond akarsz-e lenni??


Akarsz-e mindig, mindig játszani?


----------



## bzsoci84 (2014 Február 26)

christie1 írta:


> Sziasztok! Tudna valaki segíteni? Miért nem vagyok jogosult hozzászólni a Yoga és fitness topicban? A 20 hozzászólásom már rég meg van! Köszönöm!


Nem tudom.


----------



## bzsoci84 (2014 Február 26)

1


----------



## bzsoci84 (2014 Február 26)

2


----------



## bzsoci84 (2014 Február 26)

3


----------



## Selmeciné Kató Szilvia (2014 Február 27)

k


----------



## Selmeciné Kató Szilvia (2014 Február 27)

De sok ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Selmeciné Kató Szilvia (2014 Február 27)

aaa


----------



## Selmeciné Kató Szilvia (2014 Február 27)

4


----------



## Selmeciné Kató Szilvia (2014 Február 27)

5


----------



## Selmeciné Kató Szilvia (2014 Február 27)

6


----------



## Selmeciné Kató Szilvia (2014 Február 27)

7


----------



## Selmeciné Kató Szilvia (2014 Február 27)

8


----------



## Selmeciné Kató Szilvia (2014 Február 27)

már 9.


----------



## Selmeciné Kató Szilvia (2014 Február 27)

és már 10


----------



## Selmeciné Kató Szilvia (2014 Február 27)

11


----------



## jégcsap (2014 Február 27)

nekem is rég megvan a 20 és mégsem enged


----------



## zorka10 (2014 Február 27)

..a bizalom a legdrágább kincs ...


----------



## zorka10 (2014 Február 27)

A bölcsesség nem más,mint egy begyógyult fájó seb!


----------



## evaforche (2014 Február 28)




----------



## Zoli Úr (2014 Február 28)

Ne csüggedj!

Ne csüggedj mégse, bár vihar szorongat és tép,
köpd le az irigyet, a sorsnak ki ne térj,
légy magadnak elég s ne gyötrődj és ne félj,
ha szerencse, idő és tér rád uszítja vészét.

Üdvödet s kínodat előre kimérték;
tedd, amit kell s ne bánd meg, bármit is tegyél,
parancsot sose várj s ne nézd, mi lesz a bér.
Valóra váltja minden perc, amit remélsz még.

Mért rí s ujjong ki-ki? Markában életének
kulcsa. Nézz szét: amit csak látsz körülötted, ez
mind benned van. Hát hiú ábrándokat ne fess.

Még mielőtt tovább mégy, önmagadba térj meg.
Ki legyűrte magát, az el sohase vesz,
annak mindenki már alattvalója lesz.

Paul Fleming


----------



## Zoli Úr (2014 Február 28)

Leszel, kivé válni akarsz
Hagyd, a kudarc higgye csak,
Győzött, ezek csak szavak. A lélek
kacag és szabad.
Úr ő idő s tér felett.
Gaz véletlent zaboláz
Zsarnok körülményt aláz
Szolgasorba vet.
E titkos erő... az akarat
Halhatatlan lelkünk sarja,
Mindenhová elér karja.
Állják bár útját gránitfalak,
Várj bizton, az idő el nem szalad,
Légy türelemmel, hisz tiszta sor,
Mikor a lélek parancsol,
Az istenek fejet hajtanak.

Ella Wheeler Wilcox


----------



## tahiti74 (2014 Február 28)

Nem tudom valaki elolvassa-e ezt (ezeket az üzeneteket) és valaha választ kapok-e kérdésemre. A leírtak szerint jártam el, 20 hozzászólás itt és nem máshol, nehogy off legyen, még véleltenül sem. Vasárnapi regisztráció óta 5 nap telt el, tehát bőven elmúlt a kötelező türelmi idő és még mindig új tag a státuszom. Ezzel vaj'h teljes jogú tag vagyok? Ki tudja? Lehet kérdésem elszáll az éterben.....Köszönöm


----------



## purgerszilvi (2014 Március 1)

köszönjük az infót


----------



## Zoli Úr (2014 Március 1)

Érdekes....


----------



## szkari (2014 Március 1)

megjött a tavasz ,mehetünk olvasni a szabadba.....ha a kutya hagyja


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

1


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

2


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

3


----------



## tahiti74 (2014 Március 1)

Zoli Úr írta:


> Érdekes....


igen, az....


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

4


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

5


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

6


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

7


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

8


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

9


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

10


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

11


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

12


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

13


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

14


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

15


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

16


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

17


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

18


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

19


----------



## beckmarti (2014 Március 1)

20


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

1


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

2


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

3


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

4


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

5


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

6


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

7


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

8


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

9


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

10


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

11


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

12


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

13


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

14


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

15


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

16


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

17


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

18


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

19


----------



## galani (2014 Március 1)

20


----------



## Lazsánné Győri Erika (2014 Március 1)

bzsoci84 írta:


> Akarsz-e mindig, mindig játszani?


Szívesen!!


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

Tavasz van, a mai nappal végre megkezdődött. Éled a természet! Mosolygós napokat kívánok nektek!


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

Szeretném, ha holnap is sütne a tavaszi nap....


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

Közeledik a nőnap, ti mivel készültök?


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

Nyílnak a virágok tulipán, nárcisz....érzem az illatukat.


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

Holnap vasárnap, a régi nagyszülőkkel töltött ebédek jutnak eszembe.


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

100 x ölelj még


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

Lassan elhagyom az országot, kicsit keletebbre megyek a nyárba.


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

Imádom a napfényt és a tengert


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

Végre szürcsölhetem a kókuszlevet és büntetlenül ehetem garnélát, homárral és osztrigával


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

Mit főztök holnap ebédre


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

paradicsomos káposztaleves oldalassal lesz nálunk


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

A kutyusunk Tappancs csirkelevest kap


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

Szeretitek a krimiket


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

Én inkább a történelmi könyveket keresem


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

200 szál virággal


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

50 db rózsatővel


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

kincskereső kisködmön


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

egy meg egy az kettő


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

i love apple


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

ma fodrásznak álltam, frizura készült a fiamnak


----------



## dedicsné gáspár krisztina (2014 Március 1)

egy búvár marcipános tortára vágyom


----------



## aquarius80 (2014 Március 3)

március van


----------



## Kovács Júlia Mária (2014 Március 5)

Itt is március van. ;-)


----------



## Kovács Júlia Mária (2014 Március 5)

Kedvelem a hangos könyveket. (is)


----------



## Kovács Júlia Mária (2014 Március 5)

Szépen kisütött nap, csak nem a tavasz jele?


----------



## Kovács Júlia Mária (2014 Március 5)

Még mindig szépen süt a nap.


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

1


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

2


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

3


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

4


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

5


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

6


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

7


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

8


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

9


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

10


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

11


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

12


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

13


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

13


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

14


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

15


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

16


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

17


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

18


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

19


----------



## liamilla (2014 Március 6)

20


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

nagyon köszi a fórumot


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

legalább tudom hogy miért nem tudok zenét letölteni


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

1


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

2


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

3


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

4


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

5


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

6


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

7


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

8


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

9


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

10


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

11


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

12


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

13


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

14


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

15


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

16


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

17


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

18


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

1


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

2..


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

3...


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

4....


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

5.....


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

7


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

8


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

9


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

10


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

11


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

12


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

13


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

14


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

15


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

16


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

17


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

18


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

19


----------



## Körtélyesi Adrienn (2014 Március 6)

20


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

1


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

2


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

3


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

4


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

5


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

6


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

7


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

8


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

9


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

10


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

11


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

12


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

13


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

14


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

15


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

16


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

17


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

18


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

19


----------



## arany andi (2014 Március 7)

20


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Amikor a mackók a sakkoznak


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

roppant ritkán kapkodnak


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

ketyeghet a sakkóra


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

nem ijeszt a mackóra


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Paripám csodaszép pejkó


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Ide lép, oda lép, hejhó.


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Hegyen át, vízen át vágtat,


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Nem adom, ha ígérsz százat.


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Amikor paripám ballag,


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Odanéz valahány csillag,


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Amikor paripám táncol,


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Oda néz a nap is százszor.


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Amikor a mackók sakkoznak


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Roppant ritkán kapkodnak


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Ketyeghet a sakkóra


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Nem ijeszt a mackóra.


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Pityereg a gyáva nyúl


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Árok parton meglapul


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Levél zörren, felugrik


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Bokor, alá bekúszik. 
Ám de egyszer elunta,


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Gyávaságát eldugta.
És azóta vígan él,


----------



## wjuliska (2014 Március 7)

Mostmár semmitől sem fél.


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 8)

Sziasztok!Mi kell ahhoz,hogy tudjak letölteni a kislányomnak zenéket?


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

A fölnőttek ugyanis szeretik a számokat. Ha egy barátunkról beszélünk nekik, sosem a lényeges dolgok felől kérdezősködnek.


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

Sosem azt kérdezik: " Milyen a hangja?" "Mik a kedves játékaik?" "Szokott-e lepkét gyűjteni?"


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

Ehelyett azt tudakolják:


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

Hány éves?" "


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

Hány testvére van?"


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

''Hány kiló?"


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

''Mennyi jövedelme van a papájának?"


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

és csak ezek után vélik úgy, hogy ismerik.


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

Ha azt mondjuk a fölnőtteknek:


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

Láttam egy szép házat,


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

rózsaszínű téglából épült,


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

ablakában muskátlik,


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

tetején galambok...."


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

-sehogy sem fogják tudni elképzelni ezt a házat.


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

Azt kell mondani nekik:


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

"Láttam egy százezer frankot érő házat."


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

Erre aztán fölkiáltanak:


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

''Ó, milyen szép!"


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

Antoine


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

de


----------



## mujmo (2014 Március 10)

Saint-Exupéry


----------



## battuta (2014 Március 12)

mikor jő már el a Kánaán


----------



## Péter Évi (2014 Március 12)

köszi


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

hello


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

tag leszek!


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

mackósajt


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

de könnyű


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

Happy Day


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

6. hozzászólásom


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

hipp-hopp


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

8


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

9


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

10


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

11


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

12


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

13


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

14


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

15


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

16


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

17


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

18


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

19


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

20


----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 15)

és még egy hozzászólás, biztos, ami biztos


----------



## Mezei Zsuzsa (2014 Március 15)

nagyon kösszi


----------



## Mezei Zsuzsa (2014 Március 15)

és ezt is


----------



## Mezei Zsuzsa (2014 Március 15)

akard azt, amid van - és ne akard azt, amid nincs - boldogabb leszel


----------



## Mezei Zsuzsa (2014 Március 15)

33


----------



## Mezei Zsuzsa (2014 Március 15)




----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

1


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

2


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

3


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

4


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)




----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

6


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

végre 7


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

8888888888888


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

9


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

10


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

11


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

12


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

13


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

14


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

15


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

16


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

17


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

18


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

19


----------



## blacky87 (2014 Március 18)

20


----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)

10


----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)

18


----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)

20


----------



## sunflower79 (2014 Március 19)

És a ráadás


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

20


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

19


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

18


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

17


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

16


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

15


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

14


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

13


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

12


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

11


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

10


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

9


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

8


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

7


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

6


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

5


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

4


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

3


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

2


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)

1


----------



## Tavasz23 (2014 Március 19)




----------



## Shrai (2014 Március 19)

"Kíváncsi vagy, hogy lehet küzdeni a szegénység ellen? Dolgozni kell."


----------



## Shrai (2014 Március 19)




----------



## Gigi1973 (2014 Március 19)

Szep napot gyongyfuzesrol valami egyeni szuper otlet?!


----------



## karcsibá (2014 Március 20)

Szép idézetek!


----------



## karcsibá (2014 Március 20)




----------



## karcsibá (2014 Március 20)

Válasz-válassz!


----------



## karcsibá (2014 Március 20)

Vagy mégsem


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

1


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

2


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

3


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

4


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

5


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

igen klassz ez az oldal. jo beszelgetest es letoltest kivanok mindenkinek


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

6


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

mar hamarosan mi is tolthetunk


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

7


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

juhe


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

8


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

4


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

9


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

5


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

10


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

*11*


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

6


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

*12*


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

*13*


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

7


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

*14*


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

*15*


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

8


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

*16*


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

9


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

*17*


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

10


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

*18*


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

11


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

*19*


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

11


----------



## Zandiii6 (2014 Március 20)

*20*


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

12


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

13


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

14


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

15


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

16


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

17


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

18


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

19


----------



## horvathmax (2014 Március 20)

20


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

7


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

8


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

9


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

10


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

11


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

12


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

13


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

14


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

15


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

16


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

17


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

18


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

19


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

20


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

one


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

two


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

three


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

four


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

five


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

six


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

seven


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

eight


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

nine


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

ten


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

11


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

15


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

16


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

17


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

18


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

egy híján 20


----------



## nobody26 (2014 Március 21)

20


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 22)

akkor hajrá


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 22)

kezdem


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 22)

20


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 22)

19


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 22)

18


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 22)

017


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 22)

16


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 22)

15


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 22)

14


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Szoba könyv nélkül olyan, mint test lélek nélkül. 
(Cicero)


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

A könyvbarát megválogatja könyveit, a könyvbolond felhalmozza. 
(Nodier)


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Majdnem minden tudásunkért nem azoknak tartozunk, akik egyetértettek, hanem azoknak, akik nem. (*Charles Caleb Colton*)


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Aki harcol, veszíthet. Aki nem harcol, már vesztett is. (*Bertolt Brecht*)


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Sokan azt hiszik, gondolkodnak, pedig csak újrarendezik előítéleteiket. (*William James*)


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Azt tanácsolom: ha valami, akármi, elromlik az ember életében, az lenne a legjobb, ha visszamenne oda, ahol gyermekkorában boldog volt.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Mert a hol van a ti kincsetek, ott van a ti szívetek is.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Ne arra gondolj, hogy mi hiányzik, hanem annak örülj, ami megvan.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Mindig a legrövidebb mű a legjobb is.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

A versben nem lehet hazudni, a verset nem lehet "megírni", a versnek születni kell.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Két világ van: az, amelyikről álmodunk, és az, amelyik a valóságban létezik.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Az álmokban az a jó, hogy sohasem tudjuk, igazak-e vagy hazudnak.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Sokkal jobban akartam, hogy ez a darabka valóság álommá váljék, mint amennyire valaha azt akartam, hogy bármely álmom valóra váljék.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Akkora az ember, amekkorák az álmai.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Minden irodalmi irány jogosult, ha művészi nívón áll - kivéve az unalmast.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Nem elég egy verset kívülről mondani,
igazából belülről kéne tudni, érezni.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

A regényírásnak három szabálya van. Sajnos, senki nem tudja, mik azok.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Mindenben nyugodalmat kerestem, de csak egy sarokban, könyvvel a kezemben találtam rá.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Egy írónak azt kell papírra vetnie, amit lát és érez, függetlenül a következményektől.


----------



## totszabina (2014 Március 22)

Az író szerelme - az Etna meg a Vezúv együttvéve.


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Hóvirágom, hóvirágom, mi újság a világon?
Véget ért a hosszú tél, simogat az enyhe szél,
Melegebben süt a nap, újra szalad a patak,
Hallottam a cinegék, kikeleti énekét,
Tavasz jár a világon,
Ó, be szép ez virágom!


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

" A boldogság
az élet apró
dolgaiban
rejlik.
Aki nem
figyel,
annak
számára
láthatatlan


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

" Higgy a
csodákban,
mert teli
van vele
az élet.
De ami
legfontosabb,
higgy
magadban,
mert
odabent
a lelkedben
rejtőzi a
csoda
a remény,
a szeretet
és a holnap"


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Mindenütt jó, de mindig elzavarnak!


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Tehetséges az, aki többet tud, mint amennyit tanult.


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Jó pasikat a világ bármelyik sarkán találhatunk.
A baj csak az, hogy a Föld kerek!


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Legyen hosszú élete az ellenségeidnek,hogy láthassák sikereidet,
mert az sokkal fájdalmasabb,mintha megölnéd őket!


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Az idő remek lélekgyógyász,de pocsék kozmetikus!


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

A hisztéria alattomos betegség! A nő kapja meg és a férfi hal bele!


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Amiből lekvárt lehet főzni, abból pálinkát is.


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

A munka azoknak való, akik nem tudnak horgászni.


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit!


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Mindig a főnök végzi a feladat oroszlánrészét: üvölt.


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Vagy sokat keresel, vagy sokáig!


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Attól, hogy valakit nem értenek meg, még nem művész!


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Ha javulni látod a dolgokat, akkor valami fölött elsiklottál.


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Matekórán:
- Gyerekek, ha az asztal egyik sarkára lerakok 6 tojást, a másikra pedig 5-öt, akkor hány tojás lesz összesen az asztalon?
- Sehány! - feleli Pistike.
- Miért?
- Mert a tanárnő nem is tud tojást rakni!


----------



## szilvalàny (2014 Március 23)

Az apuka elviszi a kis gyagyás gyerekét Párizsba, hadd lásson világot. Felmennek az Eiffel-torony tetejébe, s az apuka büszkén mutat körül:
- Látod, fiam, innen egész Párizs látszik!
- Nem is igaz! Hol az Eiffel-torony?


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Aki harcol, veszíthet. Aki nem harcol, már vesztett is.” (*Bertolt Brecht*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Teljes munkaidős anyának lenni a legjobban fizetett állás… hiszen a fizetség tiszta szeretet.” (*Mildred B. Vermont*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Teljes munkaidős anyának lenni a legjobban fizetett állás… hiszen a fizetség tiszta szeretet.” (*Mildred B. Vermont*


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Az, hogy milyen javakkal rendelkezünk az életben, attól függ, hogy milyen emberek vagyunk. Kutatások eredményei igazolják, hogy a legtöbb ember, aki nagy összegeket nyer a lottón, rekordidő alatt eléri, hogy visszacsöppenjen korábbi anyagi nehézségei közé. Két évvel a nagy nyeremény után ötből négy nyertesember rosszabb anyagi helyzetben van, mint amilyenben a kasszírozás előtt volt. Legbelül egy szemernyit sem változtak, külső körülményeik pedig azt tükrözik, hogy milyenek belülről.
Nincsenek kerülőutak. Ahhoz, hogy a dolgok javuljanak, saját magunknak is javulnunk kell. Ha nem teszünk erőfeszítéseket, akkor a jelenünk a tegnapunkhoz fog hasonlítani.”
(*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Úgy álljunk meg az életben, akár a sziklaszírt a tengerben; ne engedjük, hogy a szüntelen hullámverés megingasson bennünket.” (*Hazrat Inajat Khan*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Nagy akaraterő nélkül nincs nagy tehetség sem.” (*Honoré De Balzac*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Időt kell szakítanod embertársaidra, tégy valamit másokért, ha még oly apróságot is — valamit, amiért fizetséget nem kapsz, csupán a kitüntető érzést, hogy megtehetted.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Sok kis ember sok kis helyen, miközben sok kis dolgot megtesz, megváltoztathatja a világ arcát.” (*Mandinka szólásmondás, Afrika*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Egyikünk élete sem könnyű. És akkor? Legyen bennünk kitartás, és mindenekelőtt bízzunk önmagunkban. Hinnünk kell benne, hogy tehetségesek vagyunk valamiben, és ezt a valamit -kerül, amibe kerül- meg tudjuk valósítani.” (*Marie Curie*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Légy az, amivé felebarátaid akarod, hogy váljanak. Ne szavad, hanem lényed legyen prédikációd.” (*Henri-Frédéric Amiel*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“A kifogás, hogy “én már csak ilyen vagyok”, egy nagyon költséges életmód jelszava.” (*Andrew Matthews – Barátkozni jó*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Egyetlen parancs van, a többi csak tanács:
igyekezz úgy érezni, gondolkozni, cselekedni, hogy mindennek javára legyél.

Egyetlen ismeret van, a többi csak toldás:
Alattad a föld, fölötted az ég, benned a létra.”

(*Weöres Sándor*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“A vidámságnak megvan az ereje ahhoz, hogy a félelem, a sértettség, a harag, a frusztráltság, a csalódottság, a depresszió, a bűntudat és a meg nem felelés érzéseit kiűzze az életedből. Azon a napon éred el a vidámságot, amikor rájössz, hogy mindegy, mi történik körülötted, akkor sem lesz jobb semmi, ha nem vagy jókedvű.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Játékaidat elvehetik, ruháidat, pénzedet is elvehetik mások. De nincsen olyan hatalma a földnek, amelyik elvehetné tőled azt, hogy a pillangónak tarka szárnya van, s hogy a rigófütty olyan az erdőn, mintha egy nagy kék virág nyílna ki benned. Nem veheti el senki tőled azt, hogy a tavaszi szellőnek édes nyírfaillata van, és selymes puha keze, mint a jó tündéreknek.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Az élet túlságosan rövid ahhoz, hogy huzamosabb időn át haragudjunk az emberekre, és mindent elraktározzunk, ami fáj.” (*Charlotte Brontë – Jane Eyre*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Sohasem veszíthetjük el, amiben egyszer örömünket leltük. Mindazok, akiket mélyen szeretünk, részünkké válnak.” (*Helen Keller*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Mindenik embernek a lelkében dal van,
És a saját lelkét hallja minden dalban,
És akinek szép a lelkében az ének,
Az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek.”
(*Babits Mihály: Második ének*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

A természet az emberiséget két legfőbb gazda, a fájdalom és az öröm uralma alá helyezte… ők irányítanak bennünket mindenben, amit csinálunk, amit mondunk, amit gondolunk: minden erőfeszítésünk, amely arra irányul, hogy megszabaduljunk alávetettségünktől, csak ennek bizonyítását és megerősítését szolgálja.” (*Jeremy Bentham*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Az öröm, amin osztozunk, kétszeres öröm. A bánat, amin osztozunk, félbánat.” (*svéd közmondás*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Ha emberekkel van dolgunk, sose feledjük el, hogy nem logikus lényekkel van dolgunk. Érzelmi lények vagyunk, akikben hemzsegnek az előítéletek, és akiket büszkeség és hiúság kormányoz.” (*Dale Carnegie – Sikerkalauz*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Ha szeretsz, más szemmel nézel a világra; nagylelkű leszel, megbocsátó, jószívű, pedig korábban esetleg kemény és rideg voltál. Az emberek óhatatlanul is hasonlóan viszonyulnak majd hozzád, s hamarosan abban a szeretetteljes világban élsz, amit te magad teremtettél.” (*Anthony de Mello*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Amikor valami jót cselekszel, csodálatos érzés tölt el. Mintha valaki a lelked mélyén azt mondaná: Igen, mindig így kellene éreznem magam.”
(*Harold Kushner Rabbi*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“Van az emberi szívnek egy halk szavú és előkelő vendége néha, az Emlékezés.”
(*Bánáti Szohner Sándor*)


----------



## vadviri (2014 Március 23)

“A végén minden olyan egyszerű lesz – minden, ami volt és ami lehetett volna. Pornál és hamunál is kevesebb lesz minden, ami egykor tény volt. Amitől úgy égett szívünk, hogy azt hittük, nem lehet elviselni, belehalunk, vagy megölünk valakit… mindez kevesebb lesz, mint a por, melyet a temetők fölött kavar és sodor a szél.” (*Márai Sándor: A gyertyák csonkig égnek*)


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Magyarország legkisebb települései (KSH, 2012):


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Iborfia (Zala) - 9 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Megyer (Veszprém) - 12 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Felsőszenterzsébet (Zala) - 14 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Tornabarakony (BAZ) - 15 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Gagyapáti (BAZ) - 16 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Teresztenye (BAZ) - 20 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Debréte (BAZ) - 21 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Tornakápolna (BAZ) - 23 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Nemesmedves (Vas) - 24 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Csertalakos (Zala) - 24 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Szárász (Baranya) - 25 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Sima (BAZ) - 25 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Pusztaapáti (Zala) - 25 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Zalaköveskút (Zala) - 26 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Lendvajakabfa (Zala) - 26 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Lendvadedes (Zala) - 27 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Dötk (Zala) - 27 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Szijártóháza (Zala) - 29 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Csér (Győr-Moson-Sopron) - 33 fő


----------



## Ramsmed (2014 Március 23)

Sénye (Zala) - 35 fő


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 23)

13


----------



## irren (2014 Március 23)

Hollandiábo ide (szerintem )1 fő


----------



## irren (2014 Március 23)

"A könyv csodálatos utazás a múltba és a jövőbe."


----------



## irren (2014 Március 23)

“A könyv ajándékozása vázánál, pohárnál jobban megrögzíti a baráti érzést, mert emelkedettséget fűz a barátság fogalmához. ”


----------



## irren (2014 Március 23)

Egyes könyvek arra valók, hogy megkóstoljuk, mások hogy lenyeljük, és néhány arra, hogy megrágjuk s megemésszük."


----------



## irren (2014 Március 23)

;A könyvet mindig ketten alkotják :az író, aki írta, és az az olvasó, aki olvassa


----------



## irren (2014 Március 23)

"könyv nélkül olyan, mint test lélek nélkül. ”


----------



## irren (2014 Március 23)

Nem azok szeretik igazán a könyveket, akik érintetlenül örzik őket otthon a szekrényeikben, hanem azok, akik éjjel.nappal kezükben forgatják.


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 23)

12


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 23)

11


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 23)

10


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 23)

9


----------



## kedike82 (2014 Március 23)

6


----------



## manypenny (2014 Március 23)

5


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

1


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

4


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

5


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

Ez így egy picit macerás.


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

7


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

8


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

9


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

10


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

Minden esetre nagyszerű, hogy ilyen sok anyag válik itt hozzáférhetővé.


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

12


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

13


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

14


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

15


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

16


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

17


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

18


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

19


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

No,lássuk,mire jutottunk!


----------



## modoki (2014 Március 24)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

1


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

2


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

3


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

4


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

5


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

6


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

7


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

Sziasztok mindenkinek


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

Üdvözlöm az új tagokat!!!!!!!


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

10


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

11


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

12


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

13


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

14


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

15


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

16


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

17


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

18


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

19


----------



## Marianna59 (2014 Március 24)

20


----------



## Kiss Zsoltné Kata (2014 Március 24)

Ez nagy segítség,mert én még csak bolyongok a topikok között!


----------



## Kiss Zsoltné Kata (2014 Március 24)

Ez nagy segítség,mert én még csak bolyongok a topikok között!


----------



## Kiss Zsoltné Kata (2014 Március 24)

Úgy jó lakott,már csak kocog
Hazafelé dundi pocok.
Sejpén mondja:Nocak,nocak
Nehéz ez a vacak pocak!


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Nagyon örülök, hogy végre sikerült bejelentkeznem.


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Akkor most kávézni fogok!


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

....vagy pezsgőt nyitok!


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

A gyerek olyannak látja magát, amilyennek a te szemed tükre mutatja.


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Nem elég a rosszat csupán ismerni és elítélni, mindig meg kell kérdezni magunkat, mivel járultunk mi magunk hozzá a viszonyok javításához.


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Nem az a fontos, hogy az embernek igaza legyen, hanem az, hogy a maga dolgát előbbre vigye, és a másokét is előremozdítsa"


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Remélem majd megtalálom azt a könyvet a letöltések között, amelyikre szükségem van.


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

48óra hosszú idő...


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Miért nem lehet csak 24 óra?


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Nahát nem is tudtam, hogy ilyen gyors vagyok!


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Na a fele megvan!


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Jaj eltüntettem magam!


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Nem látom, hogy hol tartok?


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

12 vagy 13?


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Most akkor mi lesz?


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Elhibáztam, vagy nem?


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Elugrottam, és ismét nem találom a beírásaimat!


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

....vagy mégsem?


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Teljesen egyedül vagyok most itt?


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Elveszítettem a fonalat!


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Végképp...


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Létezik, hogy már a 20-nál tartok?


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

vagy már elhagytam?....


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Akkor most pá-pá!


----------



## Sárón nárcisza (2014 Március 24)

Szép álmokat!


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 26)

Köszi annak,aki létrehozta ezt a fórumot


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

hello


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

jobbmenetes kenderkóc


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

bukófrekvenciás ködhomályosító


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

műkörömívbeállító sablonvas


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

farizomnövelő kanyarstabilizátor


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

1


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

1


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

2


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

3


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

5


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

8


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

13


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Fibonacci


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Hanoi


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Vientiane


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Phnom Penh


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Tirana


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Adana


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Sana'a


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Asmara


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Resolute


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Sachs Harbour


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Holman


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Cambridge Bay


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Taloyoak


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Gjoa Haven


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Igloolik


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 27)

3?


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 27)

sziasztok!


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

Kell várni még 48 órát


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

Nem?


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

kb 30 másodpercet kell várni a hozzászólások között


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

1 hozzászólás ................ 30 s


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

20 hozzászólás .................. x s


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

1 * x = 20 * 30


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

x = 600 s


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

x = 10 perc


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

x = 0,16666666666666667 óra


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

x = 0,006944444444444 nap


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

x = 1,901285268841737e-5 év


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

x = 1,901285268841737e-6 évtized


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

x = 1,901285268841737e-7 évszázad


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

x = 1,901285268841737e-8 évezred


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

Ahhoz ,hogy meglegyen a 20 kommentár le kell vezetnem egész évmilliomodig


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

szóval x = 1,901285268841737e-9 évtízezred


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

x = 1,901285268841737e-10 évszázezred


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

x = 1,901285268841737e-11 évmilliomod


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

A tanulság, hogy mire összegyűlik a 20 kommentárt legalább 1,901285268841737e-11 évmilliomod időbe telik


----------



## Mohos Mário (2014 Március 27)

Ami kb. 10 perc


----------



## pseuso (2014 Március 27)

Bogyó4 írta:


> 3?


3=2+1


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

1. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

2. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

3. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

4. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

5. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

6. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

7. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

8. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

9. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

10. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

11. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

12. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

13. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

14. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

15. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

16. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

17. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

18. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

19. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

20. hozzászólásom


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Március 28)

21. hozzászólásom, mert mint tudjuk: 1 a ráadás!


----------



## Kiss Zsoltné Kata (2014 Március 28)

Hurrá! Hétvége! DDD


----------



## Kiss Zsoltné Kata (2014 Március 28)

Mikor leszek már állandó tag?


----------



## Kiss Zsoltné Kata (2014 Március 28)

Nagyon szeretnék már állandó tag lenni....


----------



## Kiss Zsoltné Kata (2014 Március 28)

Már meg van a 20 like-m


----------



## Kiss Zsoltné Kata (2014 Március 28)

Mit kell még tennem?


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

Egyik kedvenc versem...
Veszekedtem a kisfiammal,
mint törpével egy óriás:
-Lóci, hova mégy, mit csinálsz?
Ide az ollót! Nem szabad!
Rettenetes, megint ledobtad 
az erkélyről a mozsarat!....


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

A másik....
Régen, mint az álmok tékozló
más fiai,
azt hittem, lehet a világon 
segíteni.

azt hittem, szép szó vagy erőszak
ér valamit
s az élet, ha sokan akarjuk, 
megváltozik. 

Minden szörnyűbb, mint hittem akkor,
fiatalon,


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

Akkor folytassuk a kedvencekkel:
.....
Népek éje. Halk haláltánc-lanton
játszik a Hold, mint sátáni fantom.

Európa történelme kormos
tornyán egy Holdkóros megy a Holdhoz.

Biztos lépte mintha szállna szárnyán:
glóriázza vérpárás szivárvány.

Bizton lép: holdkórost, égő angyal
megáldottat véd egy külön angyal.
.....


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

Jöhet még??,
...
Az íves boltozat alatt,
A legyező-gótika alatt,
Eszembe jutott Sárospatak,
Nem is tudom, miért.

Talán az együgyű kis boltozat
Jutott eszembe,
Ahol a faragott rózsa alatt
Négy tehetetlen magyar nagyúr
Vergődve, megromolva és bizalmatlanul
Egymással sub rosa beszélt,
Hogy mi lenne, ha .... mi lenne....


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

Ma verselünk jó???,
.....
Alszik a szív és alszik a szívben az aggodalom,
alszik a pókháló közelében a légy a falon:
csönd van a házban, az éber egér se kapargál,
alszik a kert, a faág, a fatörzsben a harkály,
kasban a méh, rózsában a rózsabogár,
alszik a pergő búzaszemekben a nyár:
alszik a holdban a láng, hideg érem az égen:
fölkel az ősz és lopni lopakszik az éjben....


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

jöjjön egy másik......

A fűzfa behajlik a vízbe
a víz körülötte csacsog
locsogva körülsimogatják
piciny buborék-pamacsok
a hold egyedül csavarogva
oly holthalavány odafent
kémleli elcsavarogva
egy holt kicsi lány hova ment?


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

Ő a kedvencem....


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 29)

Matekórán vagyunk?


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 29)

sziasztok


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)




----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)




----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

Jó reggelt!!!!
Nem szeretem az óra-átállítást
 nagyon álmos vagyok!!!!!


----------



## Hudzsolt78 (2014 Március 30)

Jó kis versek


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

Neked is tetszenek??? 
Szeretem a szép verseket


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Március 31)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Nagyon tetszik amit írtál. Köszönöm szépen. Remélem, hogy tudni fogom használni. Üdv. Marika


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Március 31)

virita írta:


> E két szót tartsd meg: MINDIG és SOHA
> Légy boldog MINDIG, boldogtalan SOHA.


Szerbusz! Én kiegészíteném ezt a mondást még avval, hogy Mindig tud mit akarsz és ne add fel Soha! 
Aki tud még jó mondásokat erre a két szóra kérem írja meg nekem. Köszönöm a részvételt és jó szórakozást kívánok hozzá.


----------



## Kiss Zsoltné Kata (2014 Március 31)

Én sem szeretem ,ma egész nap ásítottam! ;D


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

Nemrég regisztráltam ide.


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

És most gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

Hogy aztán használhassam teljes körűen a fórumot.


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

Még 15 hozzászólás kell ez után.


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

14


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

13


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

12


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

11


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

10


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

9


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

8


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

7


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

6


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

5


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

4


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

3


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

2


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

1


----------



## Bíró Andrea (2014 Március 31)

Kész, megvan a 20. Szép estét!


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

1


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

2


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

3


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

4


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

5


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

6


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

7


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

8


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

9


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

10


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

11


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

12


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

13


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

14


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

15


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

16


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

17


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

18


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

19


----------



## ikiss (2014 Április 1)

20


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

"Jókor menekülsz! A patak csupa bánat.
Felborzad a szél. Kiszakadnak a felhők."


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

"
Csattanva lezúdul a zápor a vízre.
Elporlik a csöpp. Nézek utánad."


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

"
Elporlik a csöpp. De a test csak utánad
nyújtózik, az izmok erős szövedéke"


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

"
még őrzi a vad szorítást, a szerelmet!
Emlékszik és gyötri a bánat."


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

Úgy gyötri a testet utánad a bánat,
úgy röppen a lélek utánad, elébed,


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

"ó, semmi, de semmise már! Ez a zápor
sem mossa le rólam a vágyat utánad."


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

"A játszótársam, mondd, akarsz-e lenni,
akarsz-e mindíg, mindíg játszani,


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

akarsz-e együtt a sötétbe menni,
gyerekszívvel fontosnak látszani,


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

nagykomolyan az asztalfõre ülni,
borból-vízbõl mértékkel tölteni,


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

gyöngyöt dobálni, semminek örülni,
sóhajtva rossz ruhákat ölteni?


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

Akarsz-e játszani, mindent, mi élet,
havas telet és hosszú-hosszú õszt,


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

lehet-e némán teát inni véled,
rubinteát és sárga páragõzt?


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

Akarsz-e teljes, tiszta szívvel élni,
hallgatni hosszan, néha-néha félni


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

hogy a körúton járkál a november,
ez az utcaseprõ, szegény, beteg ember,


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

ki fütyörész az ablakunk alatt?
Akarsz-e játszani kígyót, madarat,


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

hosszú utazást, vonatot, hajót,
karácsonyt, álmot, mindenféle jót?


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

Akarsz-e játszani boldog szeretõt,
színlelni sírást, cifra temetõt?


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

Akarsz-e élni, élni mindörökkön,
játékban élni, mely valóra vált?


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

Virágok közt feküdni lenn a földön,
s akarsz, akarsz-e játszani halált?


----------



## qsp (2014 Április 2)

vége


----------



## manypenny (2014 Április 4)

5


----------



## manypenny (2014 Április 4)

4


----------



## manypenny (2014 Április 4)

3


----------



## manypenny (2014 Április 4)

2


----------



## manypenny (2014 Április 4)

1


----------



## Stenger Szabó Erika (2014 Április 6)

Gyűjtögetek, mint a szorgos méhecske.


----------



## Stenger Szabó Erika (2014 Április 6)

6


----------



## Stenger Szabó Erika (2014 Április 6)

7


----------



## Stenger Szabó Erika (2014 Április 6)

7


----------



## Stenger Szabó Erika (2014 Április 6)

9


----------



## Stenger Szabó Erika (2014 Április 6)

10


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

DD


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

D


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

D


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

D


----------



## rodoc_ (2014 Április 8)

k


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

D


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

D


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

D


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

D


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

D


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

J


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

J


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

H


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

U


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

Z


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

Z


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

Z


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

G


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

G


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

G


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

J


----------



## Polyák-Hajdu Tímea (2014 Április 8)

B


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 8)

Hát ez meg miféle új módszer?


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 8)

Tessék szépen hozzászólni valamelyik témához.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 8)

Így mi értelme van az egésznek?


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 8)

Akkor töröljük el a 20 hozzászólást. Nem egyszerűbb, mint számokat vagy betűket írkálni feleslegesen.


----------



## csoki321 (2014 Április 9)

"Én egy Ember vagyok.Tele vágyakkal és célokkal,Tele hibákkal és kudarcokkal.A mérlegre csak az kerül, miből volt több.Gondolatban mindig két mappát nyitok:Egyet "Siker" egyet "Pofára esés" címmel.És amíg az előbbi vastagabb, történjen bármi, mosolygok!" Rákász Gergely


----------



## csoki321 (2014 Április 9)

"Te sokkal jobbat érdemelsz! Olyasvalakit, aki a szíve minden dobbanásával szeret téged, aki állandóan rád gondol; olyasvalakit, aki mindennap, minden percben csak arra tud gondolni, hogy vajon mit csinálsz most, hol lehetsz, kivel, és vajon jól vagy-e. Olyan emberre van szükséged, aki segít elérni az álmaidat, és megvéd a félelmeidtől. Aki tisztelettel bánik veled, szereti minden porcikádat, különösen a hibáidat. Olyan valakivel kéne együtt lenned, aki boldoggá tud tenni, igazán boldoggá, felhőtlenül boldoggá! Azzal az emberrel, akinek már évekkel ezelőtt meg kellett volna ragadnia a lehetőséget, hogy veled lehessen, ahelyett, hogy megijed, és nem meri megpróbálni. De már nem félek." Cecelia Ahern - Ahol a szivárvány véget ér


----------



## csoki321 (2014 Április 9)

"A házasságunk nem egy tündérmese, nem hint rám rózsaszirmokat, és hétvégenként nem repít el Párizsba, de ha levágatom a hajam, észre veszi. Ha felöltözöm, hogy elmenjek valahová, megdicséri a ruhámat. Ha sírok, letörli a könnyeimet. És mikor magányos vagyok, szeretettel vesz körül. Ugyan kinek kell Párizs, ha megölelik helyette?"A házasságunk nem egy tündérmese, nem hint rám rózsaszirmokat, és hétvégenként nem repít el Párizsba, de ha levágatom a hajam, észre veszi. Ha felöltözöm, hogy elmenjek valahová, megdicséri a ruhámat. Ha sírok, letörli a könnyeimet. És mikor magányos vagyok, szeretettel vesz körül. Ugyan kinek kell Párizs, ha megölelik helyette? Cecelia Ahern - Ahol a szivárvány véget ér


----------



## csoki321 (2014 Április 9)

"Sosem megfelelő a hely és az időpont az igaz szerelemre. (…) Véletlenül történik, egy szívdobbanás alatt, egyetlen felvillanással, egy lüktető pillanatban." Sarah Dessen - Tökéletes


----------



## csoki321 (2014 Április 9)

"Az élet rövid. Túl rövid ahhoz, hogy egyetlen másodpercig is olyasvalakire pazarold, aki nem becsül meg, nem értékel." Sarah Dessen - Tökéletes


----------



## csoki321 (2014 Április 9)

"Tudom, hogy félsz. De a félelem azt jelzi, hogy életben vagy. Azt mutatja, hogy érdekel, mi történik közöttünk, mert az agy nem fél feleslegesen olyan dolgoktól, amelyek nem számítanak."* - Cora Carmack: Színjáték*


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 9)

Minden, ami van, férfi-nő, pozitív és negatív, jin és jang közös műve. 
A Teljességben mindkettő beletartozik. 
És egyik sem magasabb rendű, mint a másik. 
Müller Péter


----------



## Jul014 (2014 Április 10)

tejóég, 2418 oldalnál tart, lehet hogy érdemes lenne ezt üríteni néha


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

20


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

19


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

18


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

17


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

16


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

15


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

14


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

13


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

12


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

11


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

10


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

9


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

8


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

7


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

6


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

5


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

4


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

3


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

2


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

1


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Április 10)

0


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Április 12)

Amit ma leírhatsz, ne halaszd holnapra!


----------



## addóba (2014 Április 12)

"A leghétköznapibb és legbanálisabb dolgok egyben a legvalóságosabbak is."

Szergej Vasziljevics Lukjanyenko


----------



## addóba (2014 Április 12)

"A tényekkel az a baj, hogy túl sok van belőlük. Mindenre lehet példát, majd ellenpéldát mondani."

Popper Péter


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Április 13)

Minden tény egy megállapítás valamiről vagy valakiről.


----------



## kemeneskatalin (2014 Április 15)

A férfi jutalma a nő. A nő jutalma a tudat, hogy ő a jutalom.


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

A könyv mindenhova elkísér, lapjairól régen elporladt gondolkozók szólnak hozzánk. Türelmes is, mert ha küszködünk a megértéssel, a nehéz részeket újra meg újra átolvashatjuk, és sohasem hánytorgatja föl a tévedéseinket. A könyv kulcsfontosságú a világ megértéséhez, nélküle nem lehetnénk aktív tagjai egy demokratikus társadalomnak. 
Carl Sagan


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

A könyv varázsszőnyeg, más világba repít. A könyv ajtó. Kinyitod. Belépsz rajta. De visszajössz-e?
Jeanette Winterson


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

A könyv csodálatos utazás a múltba és a jövőbe. ♥
Jókai Mór


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

A könyvek voltak az én madaraim és madárfészkeim, háziállataim és istállóim és rétjeim; a könyvtár az egész világ tükörképe volt; s a tükörképben megvolt az eredeti minden mélysége, változatossága, váratlansága. 
Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

Olvasni nem azért érdemes, hogy "műveltek", hanem hogy gazdagok legyünk, hogy egyetlen életünkben sok ezer életet leéljünk és megtapasztaljuk, milyen a bukás, a hatalom, a magány, a diadal, a születés, a halál, a hazátlanság és a szerelem, hányféle hit, rögeszme, félelem mozgathat egy embert, hogy leleplezzük hazugságainkat, fölfedezzük életünk értelmét, talán az Istent is.
Müller Péter


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

Óh ne mondjátok azt, hogy a Könyv ma nem kell,
hogy a Könyvnél több az Élet és az Ember:
mert a Könyv is Élet, és él, mint az ember -
így él: emberben könyv, s a Könyvben az Ember. 
Babits Mihály


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

A bölcsességre törekvő tanulónak a könyveket az aranynál és ezüstnél jobban kell szeretnie. 
Jan Amos Komensky


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

Mivel mindenki a maga módján látja a világot, a maga módján éli meg a nehézségeit és a sikereit. Tanítani annyi, mint megmutatni a lehetőséget, tanulni annyi, mint élni a lehetőséggel.
Paulo Coelho: A zarándoklat


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

Több türelemmel hallgatni meg az embereket, az ellenfeleket is, mindenkit, aki másképpen vélekedik, mint ahogy ezt te helyesnek hiszed. Türelemmel hallgatni azokat is, akik – tájékozatlanságból, vagy indulatból – életérdekeik ellen beszélnek, cselekszenek, élnek. Először is, nem biztos, nincs-e igazuk? Aztán, nyugodj bele, hogy az emberek más módon akarnak eljutni a boldogsághoz, s a boldogtalansághoz is, mint te helyesnek véled. Az embereknek joguk van a tönkremenéshez is. Segíts, ha tudsz, rajtuk és magadon, de ne vitasd ezt a jogukat.
Márai Sándor: Napló


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

A tanulóknak a könyveket aranynál, gyöngynél többre kell becsülniük. A könyvet nem szeretni annyi, mint nem szeretni a böllcsességet. A bölcsességet nem szeretni annyi, mint állativá lenni, ez pedig gyalázása a Teremtőnek, aki azt akarja, hogy az ő képmása legyünk. A könyvek révén sokan lesznek tudósok az iskolán kívül is; könyvek nélkül pedig senki sem lesz tudós még az iskolában sem. Ha szeretjük az iskolát, szeressük a könyvet, az iskolák lelkét is. Amelyik iskolát nem éltetik a könyvek, az halott. 
Comenius


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

A könyvet mindig ketten alkotják: az író, aki írta, és az olvasó, aki olvassa.
.Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

A könyv a szellemi manna, amelyből mindenki jóllakhatik, az égi táplálék, amely minél inkább fogyasztják, annál több lesz belőle, a bűvös kenyér, amely senkit nem hagy éhen, minden ínségest kielégít, hatalmassá tesz, úgyhogy mindenki az ismeretek tőkése és nagybirtokosa lehet általa, gondolat-milliomos. Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

A könyv mindenütt jelenlevővé varázsolta a szellemet, és nemcsak a teret hódította meg, hanem béklyóba verte a térnél is nagyobb ellenségünket: megállította az időt. 
Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

Ember vigyázz, figyeld meg jól világod:

ez volt a múlt, emez a vad jelen, -

hordozd szivedben. Éld e rossz világot

és mindig tudd, hogy mit kell tenned érte,

hogy más legyen.



Oly korban éltem én e földön,

mikor az ember úgy elaljasult,

hogy önként, kéjjel ölt, nemcsak parancsra,

s míg balhitekben hitt s tajtékzott téveteg,

befonták életét vad kényszerképzetek.



Te tünde fény! futó reménység vagy te,

forgó századoknak ritka éke:

zengő szavakkal s egyre lelkesebben

szóltam hozzád könnyüléptü béke!


Radnóti Miklós


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

„A könyvek és a tapasztalatok együtt alakítják a lelket.” ( Radnóti Miklós)


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

_*„Az iskola dolga, hogy megtaníttassa velünk, hogyan kell tanulni, hogy *_

_* felkeltse a tudás iránti étvágyunkat, hogy megtanítson bennünket a jól *_

_* végzett munka örömére és az alkotás izgalmára, hogy megtanítson *_

_*szeretni amit csinálunk és hogy segítsen megtalálni azt, amit szeretünk*_

_* csinálni." *_

_*(Szentgyörgyi A.) *_


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

_*„Az iskolának az a feladata, hogy a kérdezést természetes és leküzdhetetlen szokásunkká tegye.”
(Örkény I.)*_​
♫




♫


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

_*„Bármit tanulsz, magadnak tanulod.” *_

_*(A. Petronius)*_


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

_* „A gyermeki lélek az a tabula rasa, amelyre a jövendőt írják fel a tanítók.” 
(Juhász Gy.)*_


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

_*„Az embernek nem olyan fontos a tényeket megtanulni. Ehhez nincs igazán szüksége iskolára. Megtanulhatja őket könyvekből. Az oktatás értéke egy liberális szellemű iskolában nem a sok tényanyag megtanulása, hanem az agytréning, ami megtanít úgy gondolkodni valamiről, ahogy azt a könyvekből nem lehet megtanulni."*_

_*(A. Einstein)*_​


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

_*„A tudás hatalom.” *_

_*(F. Bacon)

♥*_​


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

_*„A műveltség jó sorsban ékesség, balsorsban menedék.”*_

_*(Arisztotelész)*_


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

_*„Olvassunk tehát minél többet, hiszen az irodalom az örökkévalóság távcsöve: felébreszti bennünk létünk rejtett erőit, amelyek átsegítenek minket sorsunk nagy viharain és megmutatják, hogy a gondolat több, mint az élet szennyes mocsara, a kisstílű nyárspolgárok véd és dac-szövetsége, a mindennapok izzadtságszaga, s a percenként átélt fájdalmak és csalódások szövedéke. Mondhatnám úgy is, hogy csak a műveltség mentheti meg az életünket, hiszen kizárólag a könyvek, a festmények, a szimfóniák, a költemények és a szobrok Sárga Útja vezethet el bennünket a gondolatok örökkévalóságának Smaragdvárosába.”*_

_* (Varnus X.)*_


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

_*



*_


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

_*A lényeg*_

_*A szépben az a legszebb,
ami leírhatatlan,
a vallomás az,
ami kimondhatatlan,
csókban a búcsúzás
vagy nyíló szerelem,
egyetlen csillagban a végtelen.
Levélhullásban erdők bánata,
bújócskás völgy ölében a haza,
vetésben remény, moccanás a magban,
kottasorokban rabul ejtett dallam,
két összekulcsolt kézben az ima,
remekművekben a harmónia,
részekben álma az egésznek,
és mindenben a lényeg,
a rejtőzködő, ami sosem látszik,
de a lélekhez szelídült anyagban
tündöklőn ott sugárzik.*_

_*Fésűs Éva*_


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)




----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

_*"Azt szeretném tudni - mormolta maga elé -, mi is van egy ilyen könyvben, amíg csukva van. Természetesen betűk vannak benne, melyeket papírra nyomtattak, de mégis valaminek kell még lennie benne, mert ha kinyitom, egyszerre előttem áll egy egész történet. Személyek bukkannak fel, akiket még nem ismerek, mindenféle kalandok, tettek és harcok fordulnak elő - és néha tengeri viharok játszódnak le, vagy az ember idegen országokat és városokat lát. Ez mind benne van ugyanis valahogyan a könyvekben. El kell olvasni, hogy átélhessük, ez világos. De belül mindez már előre megvan. Szeretném tudni, hogyan." *_


_*(Michael Ende: A végtelen történet ♥♥♥) *_


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

_*



*_


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)

*„Nincs hatalmasabb erő, mint a tudás:

a tudással felfegyverzett ember
legyőzhetetlen.”*
_*(Gorkij)
☺☻*_


----------



## ♫Melody♫ (2014 Április 15)




----------



## kemeneskatalin (2014 Április 16)

Hol lehet ilyet rendelni?


----------



## csoki321 (2014 Április 17)

"A könnyeknek nem lehet parancsolni. Akkor is előjönnek, ha nem akarjuk. A szemünkből indul, de szívünkből ered, az arcunkon gördül, de lelkünkre csepeg."


----------



## csoki321 (2014 Április 17)




----------



## csoki321 (2014 Április 17)

"A józan ész nem ajándék, hanem büntetés, mivel meg kell küzdened mindenkivel, aki nem rendelkezik vele."


----------



## csoki321 (2014 Április 17)

"Nem az az igazi férfi, aki megvív érted a sárkánnyal, hanem aki szeret téged akkor is, amikor Te magad vagy a sárkány."


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

1


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

2


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

3


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

4


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

5


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

6


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

7


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

8


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

9


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

10


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

11


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

12


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

13


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

14


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

15


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

16


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

17


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

18


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

19


----------



## SEPSIDAVID (2014 Április 17)

20


----------



## kemeneskatalin (2014 Április 17)




----------



## kemeneskatalin (2014 Április 18)

Csak a sekélyesek ismerik teljesen önmagukat.


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

Azt hiszem bepróbálkozom


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

Még 19


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

*Minden percben, amíg lefele görbíted a szádat, elveszítesz 60 másodpercnyi boldogságot.*


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

Az idő begyógyítja a sebeket, de nem végez plasztikai műtétet


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)




----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

Van még mit lefaragni!


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

Nehéz a próbálkozás


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

De lassan-lassan egyre kevesebb marad


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

A felénél járok?


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

Remélem!


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

Lassú víz partot mos?


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

Kék erdőben jártam, zöld ibolyát láttam, szemészetre holnap mennék, de most még azért locsolkodnék


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

Vagy ehhez még korán van?


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

Már niiiiiincs!


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

15. Tényleg 15?


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

Van még mit lefaragni?????????????


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

Viszont már egyre kevesebb!


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

18?


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

19!


----------



## kiyyoko (2014 Április 19)

20!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kemeneskatalin (2014 Április 19)




----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Boldog Húsvétot!


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Kettő


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Három


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Négy


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Öt


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Hat


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Hét


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Nyolc


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Kilenc


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Tíz


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Tizenegy


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Tizenkettő


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Tizenhárom


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Tizennégy


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Tizenöt


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Tizenhat


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Tizenhét


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Tizennyolc


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## xszem (2014 Április 19)

És húsz!


----------



## kemeneskatalin (2014 Április 20)




----------



## sch2 (2014 Április 21)

Jaj de édes!


----------



## sch2 (2014 Április 21)

Hogyhogy ilyen picike?


----------



## sch2 (2014 Április 21)

Élvezi, hogy kényeztetik.


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

Aki *á*-t mond, mondjon _bé_-t is.
He that says _a_, should also say _b_.


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

Jobb *adni*, mint kapni.
It is better to give than to receive.


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

3. 

Ki mint veti *ágyát*, úgy alussza álmát.
As one makes his bed, so he sleeps his dream.


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

4. 

*Ajándék *lónak ne nézd a fogát.
Do not look at the tooth of a gift horse.


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

5. 

Felkavarta az *állóvizet*.
- Követ dobott az állóvízbe.
He has stirred up (_or_ threw a stone into) still water.
'He brought motion in a quiet life.'


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

6. 

Nem esik messze az *alma *a fájától.
The apple does not fall far from its tree.


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

7. 

Nem mind *arany*, ami fénylik.
All is not gold that glitters.


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

8. 

Ki korán kel, *aranyat *lel.
He who gets up early finds gold.


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

9. 

Nem fog *aranyon *a rozsda.
Rust cannot do any harm to gold.
'A man of character is resistant to temptation.'


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

10. 

Nem mindig az *arat*, aki vet.
Not always that reaps who sows.


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

11. 

Nem *babra *megy a játék.
The stake of the play is not beans.
'It is a serious matter.'


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

12. 

*Bagoly *mondja verébnek, hogy nagyfejű.
The owl tells the sparrow that her head is big.


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

13. 

A *baj *nem jár egyedül.
Trouble does not come alone.


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

14. 

Elcsúszott egy *banánhéjon*.
He has slipped on a banana-peel.
'By making a small error his secret/illegal activity came into the open.'


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

15. 

Késő *bánat *ebgondolat.
A late repentance is a dogs idea.
(After death the doctor.)


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

16. 

Sok *beszédnek *sok az alja.
In much talk there is much "bottom" (i. e. inferior matter).


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

17. 

*Beletört *a bicskája.
His (pocket)-knife was broken in it.
'He tried but failed in a achieving something.'


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

18. 

*Borotvaélen *táncol.
He dances on a razor-edge.
'He tries to face danger from two/more sides.'


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

19. 

Senki sem tud kibújni a saját *bőréből*.
Nobody can slip out of his own skin.
'Nobody can abandon easily his customs/ideas.'


----------



## Fédererné Makk Erzsébet (2014 Április 21)

20. 

Sok *csepp *követ váj.
Many drops hollow the stone.


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

1


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

2


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

3


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

4


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

5


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

6


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

7


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

8


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

9


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

10


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

11


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

12


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

13


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

14


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

15


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

16


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

17


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

18


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

19


----------



## Mia21 (2014 Április 21)

20


----------



## Ano Nymus (2014 Április 22)

Köszi a témát, nagyon hasznos!


----------



## Ano Nymus (2014 Április 22)

Flirting in Little Rock, Arkansas, can land someone in jail for 30 days.


----------



## Ano Nymus (2014 Április 22)

During the worst years of the Depression (1933-1934), the overall jobless rate was 25% (1 out of 4 people) with another 25% taking wage cuts or working part time. The gross national product fell by almost 50%. It was not until 1941, when WWII was underway, that unemployment officially fell back below 10%.


----------



## Ano Nymus (2014 Április 22)

The Atlantic hurricane season typically lasts from June 1 to November 30, though most hurricanes form during the fall. The Eastern Pacific hurricane season is from May 15 to November 30.


----------



## Ano Nymus (2014 Április 22)

If brain cells were replaced, like skin or liver cells, scientists hypothesize we would lose our memories.


----------



## Ano Nymus (2014 Április 22)

A full day on the moon, from one sunrise to the next, lasts about 29 Earth days on average.


----------



## Ano Nymus (2014 Április 22)

forrás: 
Random Fact Shuffler


----------



## Ano Nymus (2014 Április 22)

grrrthhhhhher


----------



## Ano Nymus (2014 Április 22)

Dr. Tony Fallone noted in 1997 that hair color is the root of a person’s personality. Blondes are typically more outgoing and lively and are perceived as more feminine than women with other hair colors. According to Fallone, being blonde is not a hair color, but a state of mind


----------



## Ano Nymus (2014 Április 22)

Déjà vu (French for “already seen”) has never been fully explained, though some scientists believe that a neurological glitch causes an experience to be registered in the memory before reaching consciousness.


----------



## Ano Nymus (2014 Április 22)

123456789


----------



## Norhell (2014 Április 23)

1


----------



## Norhell (2014 Április 23)

2


----------



## Norhell (2014 Április 23)

3


----------



## Norhell (2014 Április 23)

Miért nem lehet spamelni?


----------



## Norhell (2014 Április 23)

Baromi jó ez a forum...na meg az a sok ebook


----------



## Norhell (2014 Április 23)

lala


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

123456


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

78910


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

qwertzu


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

asdfg


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

dddddddd


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

bgbbbgggb


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

ertdfg


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

8


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

9


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

10


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

11


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

12


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

13


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

14


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

15


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

16


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

17


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

18


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

19


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

20


----------



## alanyal (2014 Április 24)

Ráadás!


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

egy


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

kettő


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

három


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

négy


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

öt


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

hat


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

hét


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

nyolc


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

kilenc


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

tíz


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

11


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

12


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

13


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

14


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

15


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

16


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

17


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

18


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

19


----------



## Laura93 (2014 Április 24)

20


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

1


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

2


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

3


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

Esik az eső


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

A világ jövője a gyermekben rejlik. Az anyának olyan szorosan kell őt magához ölelnie, hogy tudja, ez az ő világa. Az apának pedig fel kell vinnie a legmagasabb hegyre, hogy lássa, milyen ez a világ.


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

Nagyobb szenvedés látni a fájdalmat, mint tűrni.


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

A bölcs ember nem téved el, a bátor nem fordul vissza.


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

A bolond mond, amit tud. A bölcs tudja, mit mond.


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

Barátból és könyvből keveset gyűjts, de az mind jó legyen.


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

Netán platán, netán palánta, netán tán platánpalánta?


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

A házasságban meg lehet osztani azokat a gondokat, amelyek házasság nélkül nem is lennének.


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

A legtöbb házban nem volna házsártos asszony, ha ugyanott nem volna egy morgó medve, vagy egy járkáló boros - illetve söröshordó.


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

13


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

A pénz sosem csak pénz. Mindig valami más is, valami több, és mindig övé az utolsó szó.


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

Fele annyiból élek, mint aminek a duplájából épp megélni lehetne.


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

A leglehetetlenebb dolgoknak is neki kell vágni néha, mert ezekből származnak az ember legcsodálatosabb élményei.

Lázár Ervin


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

A szó végeredményben nem más, mint kifújt, meleg levegő. A tettek számítanak. Meg a bizonyíték.


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

Nem akarom, hogy a körülmények alakítsanak engem; én akarom alakítani a körülményeket.


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

Az intelligencia ambíció nélkül olyan, mint a madár szárny nélkül.

Salvador Dali


----------



## talia78 (2014 Április 26)

20.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Harmónia


Hagyományos módszerei ellenére a Mester nem sokra tartotta a tradíciókat és a szabályokat.

Egyszer vita támadt az egyik tanítvány és a lánya között, mert a férfi nagy hangsúlyt fektetett arra, hogy lánya tartsa magát azokhoz a szabályokhoz, melyeket vallásuk előírt a párválasztásban.

A Mester nyíltan a lány pártjára állt.

A tanítvány persze nagyon meglepődött, hogy pont egy szent ember tesz ilyet. A Mester így szólt hozzá:

-Értsd meg, az élet olyan, mint a zene. Azt is sokkal inkább érzéssel és ösztönszerűen játsszák, mintsem szabályok szerint.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Prófécia


-Az igazság tanítómestere akarok lenni.

-Kész vagy arra, hogy éhezz, hogy ne vegyenek rólad tudomást, hogy koplalj 45 éves korodig?

-Természetesen. De mondd meg, mi lesz, miután betöltöm a 45. évemet?

-Akkorra felnősz odáig, hogy megszokod.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Jobbrafordulás


Egy fiatalember elherdálta az egész örökségét. Ahogy az ilyen esetekben lenni szokott, mikor már nem volt egy vasa sem, észrevette, hogy barátai sincsenek már.

Kétségbeesésében felkereste a Mestert, és azt kérdezte:

-Mi lesz velem? Se pénzem, se barátom.

-Ne izgulj, fiam. Jegyezd meg, amit mondok: Minden jóra fog fordulni ismét.

Felcsillan a remény a fiatalember szemében.

-Gazdag leszek megint?

-Nem. Hozzá fogsz szokni a magányhoz és a nincstelenséghez.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Szavak


A tanítványok elmerülve vitatkoztak Lao-ce mondásán, amely így hangzott:

Akik tudják, nem mondják;

Akik mondják, nem tudják.

Amikor a Mester belépett, megkérdezték, pontosan mit jelentenek ezek a szavak. Ő azt kérdezte tőlük:

- Melyiktek ismeri a rózsa illatát?

Mindegyikük ismerte. Erre azt mondta a Mester:

- Most foglaljátok szavakba!

Mindegyikük hallgatott.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Lemondás önmagunkról


Egy befolyásos gyáros kérdezte egyszer a Mestertől:

- Mivel keresed a kenyeredet?

- Semmivel.

- Nem lustaság ez? – nevetett fel a gyáros gúnyosan.

- Az ég szerelmére, már hogy volna az! A lustaság általában a nagyon aktív emberek bűne.

Később a tanítványoknak még ezt mondta:

- Ne csináljatok semmit, s minden megvalósul általatok. A semmittevés nagyon is sok munkába kerül. Próbáljátok ki!


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Bölcsesség


A Mester mindig örömmel hallotta, ha az emberek elismerték tudatlanságukat.

- A bölcsesség egyenes arányban növekszik a tudatlanságunk beismerésével – állította.

Amikor magyarázatot kértek tőle, ezt mondta:

- Ha belátod, hogy nem vagy olyan bölcs, mint ahogy tegnap vélted magadról, akkor ma már bölcsebb vagy.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Előítélet


- Semmi sem jó, vagy rossz, a véleményünk teszi azzá – mondta a Mester.

Amikor megkérdezték, hogy magyarázza ezt meg, hozzátette:

- Az egyik ember könnyedén megtartotta a vallásos böjtöt a hét minden napján. A másik éhen halt ugyanattól a koszttól.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Az igazság nem található elméletekben sem…


A házaspár nem tudta, hogy mit kezdjenek hároméves kisfiúknak az újszülöttel szembeni féltékenységével. Egy gyermekpszichológiával foglalkozó könyv azonban felvilágosította őket.

Egy nap, amikor a kis srác különösen rossz hangulatban volt, édesanyja így szólt hozzá:

- Fogd ezt a mackót, kisfiam, és mutasd meg nekem, hogy milyen érzéseid vannak a bébivel kapcsolatban!

A könyv szerint a gyermeknek ütni és gyömöszölni kellett volna a mackót. De a hároméves megragadta a lábánál a macit, szemmel látható örömmel odament a bébihez, és jól fejbe verte vele.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

A kómában fekvő asszony haldoklott. Hirtelen az volt az érzése, hogy felvitték az égbe, és ott állt a bírói szék előtt.

- Ki vagy te? – kérdezte egy hang.

- A polgármester felesége – válaszolta.

- Nem azt kérdeztem, hogy kinek a felesége vagy, hanem azt, hogy ki vagy.

- Négy gyermek anyja.

- Nem azt kérdeztem, hogy kinek az anyja vagy, hanem, hogy ki vagy.

- Tanítónő vagyok.

- Nem a foglalkozásod kérdeztem, hanem azt, hogy ki vagy.

És ez így ment tovább. Bármit is válaszolt, úgy tűnt, hogy nem a megfelelő választ adta arra a kérdésre, hogy ki is ő.

- Keresztény vagyok.

- Nem a vallásodat kérdeztem, hanem azt, hogy ki vagy te.

- Én az vagyok, aki mindennap a templomba ment, és mindig segítette a szegényeket és a rászorulókat.

- Nem azt kérdeztem, hogy mit tettél, hanem, hogy ki vagy.

Végül is megbukott a vizsgán, mert visszaküldték a földre. Amikor felgyógyult betegségéből, elhatározta, hogy utánajár, ki is ő. És ez nagyon megváltoztatta az életét.


A feladatunk az, hogy legyünk. Nem az, hogy valakik legyünk, vagy hogy senkik se legyünk, mert ebből származik a kapzsiság és a becsvágy. Nem az, hogy ezek vagy azok legyünk – és így függővé váljunk -, hanem csak az, hogy legyünk.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Egy arab hercegnő a fejébe vette, hogy összeházasodik az egyik rabszolgájával. A király nem tudott semmit sem tenni vagy mondani, ami a lányát eltántoríthatta volna az elhatározásától. És a tanácsadói sem tudtak semmi okosat sem mondani neki. Végül megjelent az udvarban egy bölcs, öreg orvos, és amikor értesült a király kellemetlen helyzetéről, így szólt hozzá:

- Fenségednek rossz tanácsot adtak. Mert ha megtiltja a lánynak a házasságot, akkor neheztelni fog Önre, és még jobban fog vonzódni a rabszolgához.

- Akkor hát mondd meg, hogy mit tegyek? – kiáltotta a király.

A doktor elmondta a tervét. A király szkeptikus volt, de azért úgy döntött, hogy megpróbálja. Hívatta a lányát, és azt mondta neki:

- Letesztelem, hogy mennyire szereted ezt az embert. Harminc napra és éjszakára bezárlak a szeretőddel együtt egy kis cellába. Ha a végén még mindig hozzá akarsz menni feleségül, beleegyezem.

A hercegnő azt sem tudta hová legyen örömében, megölelte apját, és boldogan ráállt a próbára. Minden rendben is ment néhány napig, de aztán jött az unalom. Még egy hét sem telt el, és már más társaság után vágyott; szeretőjének minden szava és cselekedete ingerelte őt. Két hét után már annyira undorodott a férfitől, hogy a cella ajtaját verte öklével és sikoltozott. Amikor végül kiengedték, hálából apja nyaka köré fonta karjait, mert az megmentette attól az embertől, akit most már utált.


A különélés könnyebbé teszi az együttélést. Távolság nélkül nem lehet azonosulni.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Buddhát szemmel láthatólag egyáltalán nem zavarták alkalmi látogatójának sértegetései. Amikor a tanítványai később megkérdezték, hogy mi volt nyugalmának a titka, így válaszolt:

- Képzeljétek el, hogy mi történne, ha valaki adományt helyezne elétek, és ti nem vennétek fel. Vagy ha valaki levelet küldene nektek, és nem bontanátok fel; ugye, akkor a levél tartalmának semmi hatása sem lenne rátok. Cselekedjetek így, ha valaki bánt titeket, és nem veszítitek el higgadtságotokat.


Az az igazi méltóság, amely nem csökken mások tiszteletlensége miatt. A Niagara vízesés nagysága sem csökken attól, hogy beleköpsz.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

A fösvény az aranyát a kertjében egy fa alá rejtette. Minden héten kiásta, és órákon át nézegette. Ám egyszer egy tolvaj ellopta az aranyat. Amikor a fösvény legközelebb jött, hogy gyönyörködjék a kincsében, csak az üres gödröt találta. A fösvény bánatában üvölteni kezdett, de annyira, hogy a szomszédok a kíváncsiságtól hajtva odaszaladtak hozzá. Amikor megtudták bánata okát, egyikük megkérdezte:

- Használtad te azt az aranyat?

- Nem – válaszolta a fösvény -, csak hetente megnéztem.

- Hát akkor – mondta a szomszéd -, amennyi hasznod volt az aranyad nézegetéséből, legalább annyit tudsz abból is meríteni, ha hetente kijössz ide a gödröt bámulni.


Nem a pénzünk mennyiségétől függ a gazdagságunk vagy a szegénységünk, hanem az örömre való képességünktől. A gazdagságra való törekvés az örömre való képesség nélkül olyan, mint amikor a kopasz ember azért küzd, hogy fésűket gyűjtsön.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Buddha így tanított:

- Ez a föld az enyém, ezek pedig itt az én gyermekeim – mondja a buta, aki azt sem érti, hogy még ő maga sem az övé.


Valójában semmit sem birtokolsz, csak őrzöl egy darabig. S ha képtelen vagy továbbadni azokat, akkor azok birtokolnak téged.

Bármi legyen is a kincsed, úgy tartsd a markodban, mintha vizet tartanál.

Mert ha megszorítod, eltűnik. Ha kisajátítod, tönkreteszed.

Tartsd szabadon, és örökre a tiéd marad.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Egyetemisták egy csoportja könyörgött a regényíró Sinclair Lewis-nek, hogy tartson nekik előadást, és magyarázza el, hogy hogyan lehetnének ők is írók.

Lewis így kezdte előadását:

- Valójában hányan is akartok írók lenni? Az összes kéz a magasba lendült.

- Ebben az esetben semmi szükség az én beszédemre. Azt tanácsolom, menjetek haza, és írjatok, írjatok, írjatok…

Azzal zsebre vágta jegyzeteit, és elhagyta a termet.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Joe nagybácsi meglátogatta a hétvégén a kis Jimmyt, aki úszott a boldogságtól, hogy példaképével aludhat egy ágyban.

Miután leoltották a lámpát, Jimmynek eszébe jutott valami:

- Hoppá! – kiáltotta. – Majdnem elfelejtettem.

Azzal kiugrott az ágyból, és melléje térdelt. Mivel nem akart elmaradni a jó példával, Joe nagybácsi is kikászálódott az ágyból, és ő is letérdelt az ágy másik oldalán.

- Hűha! – suttogta megszeppenve Jimmy. – Ha ezt a mama holnap reggel észreveszi, kapsz majd tőle. A bili ugyanis ezen az oldalon van.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

A kínai történet szerint egy idős földművesnek volt egy öreg lova, amellyel a földön dolgozgatott. Egy nap a ló elszabadult, s eltűnt a dombok között. Amikor a szomszédok kifejezték sajnálatukat a szerencsétlenség miatt, az idős ember csak ennyit mondott:

- Szerencse, vagy szerencsétlenség? Ki tudná azt megmondani?

Egy hét múlva a ló visszatért a dombok közül egy ménes vadlóval, és amikor a szomszédok a földműves szerencséje miatt örvendeztek, ő ismét ezt mondta:

- Szerencse, vagy szerencsétlenség? Ki tudná azt megmondani?

Amikor az idős ember fia megpróbálta betörni az egyik musztángot, leesett a lóról, és eltörte a lábát. A szomszédok megint sajnálkoztak. Nem úgy az idős ember, aki csak ennyit szólt:

- Szerencse, vagy szerencsétlenség? Ki tudná azt megmondani?

Néhány hét múlva bevonult a hadsereg a faluba, és besoroztak minden hadrafogható fiatalembert. Amikor az idős földműves fiát a törött lábával meglátták, lehagyták a listáról. Szerencse volt ez, vagy szerencsétlenség? Ki tudná azt megmondani?


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Kiálts, hogy biztonságban legyél - és biztos légy


A próféta azért jött a városba, hogy megtérítse az ott lakókat. Az emberek egy darabig figyelmesen hallgatták prédikációit, de aztán fokozatosan elszállingóztak. Nem maradt ott egyetlen lélek sem, hogy a prófétára figyeljen.

Egyszer egy arra járó utazó megkérdezte a prófétát:

- Miért prédikálsz még mindig? Nem látod, hogy küldetésed teljesen reménytelen?

A próféta így válaszolt:

- Amikor elkezdtem prédikálni, abban a reményben tettem, hogy megváltoztatom az embereket. Hogy még mindig prédikálok és kiáltok, az pedig azért van, mert nem szeretném, ha ők változtatnának meg engem.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

A mester többnyire történeteken és párbeszédeken keresztül tanított. Valaki megkérdezte az egyik tanítványt, hogy a Mester honnan szerezte ezeket?

- Istentől – hangzott a válasz. – Ha Isten azt akarja, hogy gyógyító legyél, betegeket küld hozzád. Ha azt, hogy tanár légy, tanítványokat küld. De ha arra rendelt, hogy Mester légy, akkor történetekkel lát el.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Azoknak a tanítványoknak, akik naivan meg voltak győződve róla, hogy semmi sincs, amit ne érhetnének el, ha megfelelő elszántsággal állnak hozzá, a Mester ezt mondta:

- Az élet legszebb dolgait nem hozhatod létre az akaratoddal. Akarhatod, hogy élelmet tegyél a szádba, de az akaratod nem fogja az étvágyadat meghozni. Akarhatod, hogy ágyba feküdj, de az alvást nem hozhatod létre akarással. Akarhatod, hogy valakit megdicsérj, de csodálatot nem válthatsz ki magadban akarással. Akarhatod, hogy elmondjanak neked egy titkot, de bizalmat nem válthatsz ki másokban akarással. Akarhatod, hogy mások szolgáljanak neked, de azt, hogy szeressenek, akarattal nem éred el.


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

A Mester így szólt:

- Amit ti barátságnak neveztek, az nem más, mint üzleti szerződés: Felelj meg az elvárásaimnak, add meg, amit akarok, és akkor szeretni foglak, de ha visszautasítasz, a szeretetem neheztelésbe és közönyösségbe csap át.

A Mester elmondta annak a férfinak az esetét, aki egy nehéz nap után hazatért a hivatalból feleségéhez, és tündéri hároméves kislányához.

- Adsz egy puszit a papának?

- Nem adok.

- Szégyelld magad! A papa egész nap dolgozik, hogy egy kis pénzt hozzon haza, és te így viselkedsz! Na, hol van az a puszi?

Az apja szemébe nézve a tündéri hároméves kislány visszakérdezett:

- Hol van az a pénz?

Az egyik tanítvány megszólalt:

- Én nem adom pénzért a szeretetemet.

Mire a Mester:

- Ha szeretetért adod, az legalább annyira helytelen, nem?


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

A Mester néhányszor a félelmetes Naszreddin mullah történeteivel szórakoztatta vendégeit.

Egyszer Naszreddin egyre csak forgolódott az ágyában.

A felesége megkérdezte:

- Mi bajod van? Miért nem alszol?

A mullah bevallotta, hogy nincs hét ezüstje, amivel szomszédjának, Abdullahnak tartozik, pedig másnap vissza kellene fizetnie. Emiatt izgul, s ezért nem bír aludni. Erre a felesége azonnal kiugrott az ágyból, a válla köré tekert egy nagy kendőt, átment az utcán, és addig kiáltozta az idős Abdullah nevét, míg az álmosan, szemét dörgölve oda nem lépett az ablakhoz.

- Mi az? Mi a baj? – kérdezte.

A nő erre ezt válaszolta:

- Csak azt akarom mondani, hogy tudd, holnap nem kapod meg az ezüstjeidet, mert a férjemnek nincs pénze.

Ezzel aztán hazament, és azt mondta a férjének:

- Menj aludni, most már Abdullah izgulhat a pénze miatt.

A Mester így fejezte be a történetet:

Valakinek fizetni kell. De kell-e valakinek izgulnia?


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

A nő a természetnek bájos tévedése. (Milton)


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

A nő a férfiakat bája által vonzza magához, és rossz tulajdonságai által tartja meg őket. (Maugham)


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Nem a boldogság tanít meg arra, hogy ismerjük a nőket, hanem a csalódások. (Léautaud)


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

A szerelem megsemmisíti az észt. Az agy és a szív olyan, mint a homokóra két edénye: amikor az egyik megtelik, a másik kiürül. (Jules Renard)


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

A jó házasság feltétele, hogy a férj süket legyen, a feleség pedig vak. (Szókratész)


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Házasság: kölcsönös szerződés férfi és nő között, melyben kölcsönösen megállapodnak, hogy szerződésük napjától kezdve nem mondják el egymásnak, hogy kivel van viszonyuk. (Karinthy Frigyes)


----------



## ugeto (2014 Április 26)

Az ember nem feledkezik meg csak úgy egyszerűen a jóról és a rosszról, amit tettek vele: gyűlöli azt, aki lekötelezte, és megbékél azzal, aki megsértette.


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

zwei


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

öt


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

hat


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

hét


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

nyolc


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

9


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

tíz


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

prím 13


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

tizennégy


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

tizenhat


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

17


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

18


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

vége ^^


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 27)

20


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 27)

19


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 27)

18


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 27)

17


----------



## furtighilej (2014 Április 27)

.


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

16


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

15


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

14


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

13


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

12


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

11


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

10


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

9


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

8


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

7


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

6


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

5


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

4


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

3


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

2


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

1


----------



## kocos-75 (2014 Április 28)

)))


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

1


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

2


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

3


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

4


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

5


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

6


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

7


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

8


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

9


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

10


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

11


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

12


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

13


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

14


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

15


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

16


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

17


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

18


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

19


----------



## honey74 (2014 Április 28)

20


----------



## noemibaba (2014 Április 28)

Biztos vagy benne??


----------



## noemibaba (2014 Április 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## noemibaba (2014 Április 28)

Lassan de biztosan


----------



## noemibaba (2014 Április 28)

Pont egy ilyen lehetőséget kerestem!


----------



## noemibaba (2014 Április 28)

mikor érek el a végére ??


----------



## noemibaba (2014 Április 28)

Nem tudom de lassan biztos


----------



## noemibaba (2014 Április 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## noemibaba (2014 Április 28)

Minden rendben nálatok?


----------



## noemibaba (2014 Április 28)

Itt el vagyok magammal


----------



## noemibaba (2014 Április 28)

Igaz este van és kezdek álmos lenni de semmi gond


----------



## noemibaba (2014 Április 28)

Nem tudom hol tartok


----------



## noemibaba (2014 Április 28)

Hogy birtátok ezt végigcsinálni?


----------



## noemibaba (2014 Április 28)

Itt elég rossz az idö


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

egy


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

kettő


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

három


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

négy


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

öt


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

hat


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

hét


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

nyolc


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

kilenc


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

tíz


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

11


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

12


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

13


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

14


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

15


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

16


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

17


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

18


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

19


----------



## Boldi13 (2014 Április 28)

utolsó


----------



## ICEMAN72 (2014 Április 29)

Én vagyok az utolsó.


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Április 30)

az első


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Április 30)

második


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Április 30)

három


----------



## faragoszeni (2014 Április 30)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


torockotass2014farag


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Április 30)

négy


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Április 30)

öt


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Április 30)

hatodik?


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Április 30)

hét.


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Április 30)

8


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Április 30)

9


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Április 30)

10


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Április 30)

11


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Április 30)

12


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Április 30)

13


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Május 1)

14


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Május 1)

15


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Május 1)

tizenhat .


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Május 1)

17


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Május 1)




----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Május 1)

)


----------



## Gothard Anita (2014 Május 1)




----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

Két év után újra itt


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

4


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

Ki kellene menni


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

valahova


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

olyan szép idő van.


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

8


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

9


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

10


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

11


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

12


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

13


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

14


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

15


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

16


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

17


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

19


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

20


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 1)

21


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

20


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

Bíró Andrea írta:


> Hogy aztán használhassam teljes körűen a fórumot.


19


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

18


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

Andromeda Csillag írta:


> 18


17


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

16


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

15


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

14


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

13


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

12


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

11


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

10


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

9


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

8


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

7


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

6


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

5


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

4


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

3


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

2


----------



## Andromeda Csillag (2014 Május 1)

1


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 2)

21


----------



## habanera (2014 Május 2)

három a magyar igazság


----------



## habanera (2014 Május 2)

három a kislány


----------



## habanera (2014 Május 2)

13579


----------



## habanera (2014 Május 2)

246810


----------



## habanera (2014 Május 2)

11


----------



## habanera (2014 Május 2)

22


----------



## habanera (2014 Május 2)

33


----------



## habanera (2014 Május 2)

44


----------



## habanera (2014 Május 2)

55


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

20


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

19


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

18


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

17


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

16


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

15


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

14


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

13 ó már mindjárt 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0!!


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

12


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

11


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

*10*


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

*9*


----------



## Yumesama (2014 Május 3)

"Általátalános értelemben a politika nem más, mint korrupció." -Jonathan Swift


----------



## BBéla (2014 Május 3)

Remélem, beválik!


----------



## BBéla (2014 Május 3)

Ez így tényleg megy?


----------



## BBéla (2014 Május 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Így offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, *amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Hol van ez a számláló? Én nem találom!
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Ferenc72 (2014 Május 3)

22


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T1


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T2


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T3


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T4


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T5


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T6


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T7


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T8


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T9


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T10


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T11


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T12


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T13


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T14


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T15


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T16


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T17


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T18


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T19


----------



## TTunde111 (2014 Május 4)

T20


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

Köszi Z


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

Az oldalak számából úgy látom működik a dolog


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

ezeket mind Zsuzsannának küldöm


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

...és ezt is


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

ezt pedig, az utánam következőknek!


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

Magamnak


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

....a barátaimnak!


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

...a rokonaimnak!


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

Oscarnak!


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

No, kinek nem küldtem még semmit?


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

Hány ember van még hátra?


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

9?


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

8?


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

7?


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

6?


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

5?


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

4?


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

3?


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

2?


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

1?


----------



## Csillámpor (2014 Május 4)

Nyertem? De akkor hol a hangszóróm?


----------



## kissgitta90 (2014 Május 7)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 7)

♫Melody♫ írta:


> _*„A tudás hatalom.” *_
> 
> _*(F. Bacon)
> 
> ♥*_​


Csak az alkalmazott tudás hatalom.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 7)

talia78 írta:


> Netán platán, netán palánta, netán tán platánpalánta?



Nagyon jó.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 7)

kiyyoko írta:


> Kék erdőben jártam, zöld ibolyát láttam, szemészetre holnap mennék, de most még azért locsolkodnék



Nagyon tetszik. Igyekszem megtanulni.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 7)

kemeneskatalin írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1194577



Hova jutnánk, ha fordítva lenne?


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 7)

csoki321 írta:


>




De hogy meg fog erősíteni, ami még ezután következik!


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

4


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

5555


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

6


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

7


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

8


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

9


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

10


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

11


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

12


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

13


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

14


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

15


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)




----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

17


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

18


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

19


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)

20


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)




----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)




----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)




----------



## Pillanat78 (2014 Május 8)

A Transport Research Laboratory (TRL) közlekedéskutató intézet vizsgálata szerint a mobilt nyomogató vagy a kijelzőt böngésző sofőrök a sávban is alig képesek megtartani a kocsit; a volán feletti uralom az ő esetükben 91 százalékkal hanyatlott afigyelmüket az útra összpontosító társaikhoz képest. A vezetés előtt kannabiszt fogyasztó autósoknál 35 százalékos a csökkenés. Az sms-ezőknek az előírt követési távolság betartása is problémát okozott.


----------



## Pillanat78 (2014 Május 8)

Hogyan csináljunk jegeskávét egyszerűen! Fagyasszuk le jégkockaként a kávét és amikor akarunk egy finom hideg kávét inni csak tejet kell öntenünk a kávé kockákra. Nagyon ötletes.


----------



## Pillanat78 (2014 Május 8)

Ma Mihály névnap van


----------



## Dorothy Smith (2014 Május 8)




----------



## Pillanat78 (2014 Május 8)

Holnap (Május 9.) Gergely névnap lesz! Mai napra: Boldog névnapot kedves Mihályok és holnapi napra: Boldog nèvnapot kedves Gergelyek!


----------



## Kojak007 (2014 Május 8)

Dont cry for me, Hungaria!  

Munka nélkül nincs nyugalom, küzdelem nélkül nincs győzelem! (Várnai Zseni)


----------



## Kojak007 (2014 Május 8)

_folyamatellenőrzésiügyosztályvezetőhelyettesképesítésvizsgálat_


----------



## Kojak007 (2014 Május 8)

Éljen Viktor, éljen a párt!


----------



## Kojak007 (2014 Május 8)

Ritkán beszélek bölcsészekkel. De ha igen, akkor mindig nagy krumplit kérek!


----------



## Kojak007 (2014 Május 8)

Vajon mennyire voltam fáradt aznap, mikor délután úgy vettem fel a telefont, hogy "Jó reggelt kívánok!" ?


----------



## Kojak007 (2014 Május 8)

"Hadd menjek Istenem, mindig feléd, fájdalmak útjain, mindig feléd."


----------



## Kojak007 (2014 Május 8)

"Tebenned bíztunk eleitől fogva Uram, téged tartottunk hajlékunknak."


----------



## Kojak007 (2014 Május 8)

Was Fritzchen nicht lernt, lernt Fritz bestimmt nicht mehr!


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

talia78 írta:


> Barátból és könyvből keveset gyűjts, de az mind jó legyen.



Teljesen egyezek a megállapítással.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

noemibaba írta:


> Hogy birtátok ezt végigcsinálni?



Még folyamatban van.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

pseuso írta:


> bukófrekvenciás ködhomályosító



Nyaktekerészeti mellfrekvenc.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

vadviri írta:


> “Mindenik embernek a lelkében dal van,
> És a saját lelkét hallja minden dalban,
> És akinek szép a lelkében az ének,
> Az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek.”
> (*Babits Mihály: Második ének*)



Aki a virágot és a dalt szereti, rossz ember nem lehet.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

szilvalàny írta:


> Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit!


 
Akkor nézz hátra, hátha többet látsz.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

totszabina írta:


> A könyvbarát megválogatja könyveit, a könyvbolond felhalmozza.
> (Nodier)



Ezért mondják, hogy a kevés néha több.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

Shrai írta:


> "Kíváncsi vagy, hogy lehet küzdeni a szegénység ellen? Dolgozni kell."


 
Avval csak púpot szerzel a hátadra.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

Mezei Zsuzsa írta:


> akard azt, amid van - és ne akard azt, amid nincs - boldogabb leszel



Ez igaz, de akkor még mindig a kőbaltánál tartanánk.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

tahiti74 írta:


> Nem tudom valaki elolvassa-e ezt (ezeket az üzeneteket) és valaha választ kapok-e kérdésemre. A leírtak szerint jártam el, 20 hozzászólás itt és nem máshol, nehogy off legyen, még véleltenül sem. Vasárnapi regisztráció óta 5 nap telt el, tehát bőven elmúlt a kötelező türelmi idő és még mindig új tag a státuszom. Ezzel vaj'h teljes jogú tag vagyok? Ki tudja? Lehet kérdésem elszáll az éterben.....Köszönöm



Az újoncok olvassák, a többiek nem valószínű.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

Selmeciné Kató Szilvia írta:


> De sok ez a 20 hozzászólás



Valahogy nehezen akar elfogyni.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

5k5 írta:


> Ez jó



Nyilván igaza van.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

trubadurr írta:


> jajj, ez már a hetedik



Ilyen gyorsan haladsz?


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

teebee77 írta:


> A sportot sose késõ elkezdeni, úgyhogy én még várok..



Szerintem se kell elkapkodni.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

teebee77 írta:


> Minden reggel ágyba viszem a páromnak a kávét. Neki már csak meg kell darálnia...



Biztosan örül is neki.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

Ez 


teebee77 írta:


> A dinnyeevés olyan valami, mintha elrágnál egy pofa vizet.



Ez még műfogsor nélkül is menne.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

teebee77 írta:


> A rengeteg hátrányom mellett van egy csomó rossz tulajdonságom is.



Ez már biztató.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

teebee77 írta:


> A szomszédaim nem lehetnek valami gazdagok. Akárhányszor átmegyek hozzájuk,
> hogy kérjek tőlük valamit, az soha nincs nekik



Igazi jó szomszédok.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

dacecc írta:


> kicsit szánalmasnak érzem magam, hogy itt írom a hülyeségeket már 3 évvel kb. ezelőtt beregiztem, de elfelejtettem a jelszavam, meg az e-mailem is változott



Hát ez elég gáz.


----------



## asanyi9 (2014 Május 8)

Norci86 írta:


> _*Az életnek nem kell tökéletesnek lennie ahhoz, hogy csodálatos legyen.
> Annette Funicella *_



Ebben teljesen igaza van.


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

szóval, akkor most beszéljünk az időjárásról?


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Vagy ?!


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Már 3-nál tartok?


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Mi a különbség a tag és az új tag között?


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

asanyi9 írta:


> Igazi jó szomszédok.


jellemzően magyar mentalitás. Jó tett helyébe jót ne várj!


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

asanyi9 írta:


> Hát ez elég gáz.





asanyi9 írta:


> Nyaktekerészeti mellfrekvenc.


gőzpöfögészeti tovalöködönc


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Én is elég lassan haladok, így magammal beszélgetve 


asanyi9 írta:


> Hát ez elég gáz.


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

totica írta:


> Én is elég lassan haladok, így magammal beszélgetve


Nem módosítani akartam


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Holnap munkanap lesz!


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Holnap szombat, és munkanap!


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Kezdődik a Barátok közt!


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Még a felénél sem tartok


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Amit ma megtehetsz .....


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Aki a virágot szereti, az a kertész.


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Ne fesd az ördögöt a falra, mert megver a házmester!


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

12


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Ez hozzászólásnak számít, ha magammal beszélgetek?


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Én holnap nem dolgozom!


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

A holnapi menü: gyümölcs leves, rántott hal, krumplipüré, párolt zöldség


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)




----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)




----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

3


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

4


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

5


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

6


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

7


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

8


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

9


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

10


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

11


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

12


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

13


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

14 
15


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

16


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

16


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

17


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

18


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

19


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Május 11)

20


----------



## totica (2014 Május 11)

Hol is tarok?


----------



## totica (2014 Május 11)

Talán 20?!


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

*Kosztolányi Dezső: Halotti beszéd*


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Látjátok feleim, egyszerre meghalt
és itt hagyott minket magunkra. Megcsalt.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Ismertük őt. Nem volt nagy és kiváló,
csak szív, a mi szivünkhöz közel álló.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

De nincs már.
Akár a föld.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Jaj, összedőlt
a kincstár.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Okuljatok mindannyian e példán.
Ilyen az ember. Egyedüli példány.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Nem élt belőle több és most sem él,
s mint fán se nő egyforma két levél,
a nagy időn se lesz hozzá hasonló.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Nézzétek e főt, ez összeomló,
kedves szemet. Nézzétek, itt e kéz,
mely a kimondhatatlan ködbe vész


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

kővé meredve,
mint egy ereklye,


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

s rá ékírással van karcolva ritka,
egyetlen életének ősi titka.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Akárki is volt ő, de fény, de hő volt.
Mindenki tudta és hirdette: ő volt.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Ahogy szerette ezt vagy azt az ételt,
s szólt, ajka melyet mostan lepecsételt
a csönd, s ahogy zengett fülünkbe hangja,
mint vízbe süllyedt templomok harangja


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

a mélybe lenn, s ahogy azt mondta nemrég:
„Édes fiacskám, egy kis sajtot ennék”,


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

vagy bort ivott és boldogan meredt a
kezében égő, olcsó cigaretta


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

füstjére, és futott, telefonált,
és szőtte álmát, mint színes fonált:


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

a homlokán feltündökölt a jegy,
hogy milliók közt az egyetlenegy.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Keresheted őt, nem leled, hiába,
se itt, se Fokföldön, se Ázsiába,
a múltba sem és a gazdag jövőben
akárki megszülethet már, csak ő nem.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Többé soha
nem gyúl ki halvány-furcsa mosolya.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Szegény a forgandó tündér szerencse,
hogy e csodát újólag megteremtse.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Édes barátaim, olyan ez éppen,
mint az az ember ottan a mesében.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Az élet egyszer csak őrája gondolt,
mi meg mesélni kezdtünk róla: „Hol volt...”,
majd rázuhant a mázsás, szörnyü mennybolt,
s mi ezt meséljük róla sírva: „Nem volt...”


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Úgy fekszik ő, ki küzdve tört a jobbra,
mint önmagának dermedt-néma szobra.


----------



## petekrisz (2014 Május 11)

Nem kelti föl se könny, se szó, se vegyszer.
Hol volt, hol nem volt a világon egyszer.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Amikor megismételsz egy hibát, az többé nem hiba, hanem döntés.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

A szerepek időnként felcserélődnek. Egyik fél sem létezik a másik nélkül, és csak az képes megalázni, akit már szintén megaláztak.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Zárj be néhány ajtót! Nem büszkeségből, tehetetlenségből vagy arroganciából, hanem csupán azért, mert már nem vezetnek sehova.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

A fény harcosa (...) tudja, hogy minden csata során tanult valami újat. De a legtöbb lecke túl sok szenvedést okozott neki. Többször is fölöslegesen vesztegette az idejét, hogy hazugságukért harcoljon. És sokszor szenvedett olyan emberek miatt, akik nem érdemelték meg a szeretetét. A győztesek nem követik el kétszer ugyanazt a hibát. Ezért a harcos csak olyasmiért teszi kockára a szívét, amiért érdemes.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Nem az elkövetett rossz alapján ítélnek meg minket, hanem a nem elkövetett jó alapján.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Egy ellenség mindig a gyenge oldalunkról árulkodik. Ami jelentheti azt, hogy félünk a fizikai fájdalomtól, de a győzelem idő előtti érzését is jelentheti, vagy azt a vágyat, hogy felhagyjunk a harccal, mert úgy találjuk, nem éri meg.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Néha mindannyiunkat hatalmába kerít valami megmagyarázhatatlan szomorúság, amin sehogy sem tudunk úrrá lenni. Rádöbbenünk, hogy elmúlt a mágikus pillanat, anélkül, hogy csináltunk volna valamit, s az élet többé nem fedi fel előttünk csodáit.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Sokszor gondoltam rá, hogy feladom, amikor úgy éreztem, Isten már nem figyel rám, sokszor kellett irányt váltanom, máskor pedig le is tértem az utamról. De mindennek ellenére visszatértem és továbbmentem, mert meg voltam győződve arról, hogy nem élhetem másképp az életem. Megtanultam, hogy mely hidakon kell átkelnem és mely hidakat kell fölégetnem.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Az aggodalom az ember vele született tulajdonsága, és mivel sohasem tudjuk legyőzni, meg kell tanulnunk együtt élni vele, akárcsak a viharokkal.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Ha nehéz időszakon mész keresztül, ne feledd: nagy csatákat vesztettél, de túlélted és itt vagy. Ez győzelem. Mutasd meg az örömöd, ünnepeld, hogy képes vagy továbbmenni.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Ne hallgass másokra, amikor azt mondják, hogy "ez az út jobb", vagy "az az út könnyebb". Isten legnagyobb adománya számunkra az a képesség, hogy önállóan tudunk döntést hozni.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Mindannyian gyerekkorunk óta azt hallgatjuk, hogy azt, amire vágyunk, lehetetlen elérni. Ahogy telnek az évek, úgy halmozódnak fel bennünk az előítéletek, a félelmek és a vétkek homokszemcséi. Szabadulj meg tőlük! Ne holnap, ne is ma éjszaka, hanem most, azonnal.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Hűséget soha nem szül erőszak, félelem, bizonytalanság vagy megfélemlítés. A hűség olyan döntés, amelyet csak az erős lelkeknek van bátorságuk meghozni.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Mindannyian találkoztunk riválisokkal az élet különböző területein, de a legveszélyesebbek azok, akiket a barátainknak hívunk.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

A Szeretetet éppen az tartja életben, hogy változik, nem pedig az, ha szilárdan áll és nem érik kihívások!


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Én most beléd tudnék szeretni, és mindenemet neked adnám (...). Te csak zenét kérsz tőlem, de én sokkal több vagyok, mint hittem, és úgy szeretném megosztani valakivel azt a sok mindent, amit csak most értettem meg.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

A Keserűség (...) elsődleges célpontja az ember kedélyállapota. Akit megtámad a betegség, az elveszti az érdeklődését a világ iránt, semmihez nincs kedve, és néhány év múlva teljesen magába zárkózik - miután minden energiáját arra pazarolta, hogy erős fallal vegye körül magát, annak érdekében, hogy a valóság olyan legyen, amilyennek látni szeretné.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

A szem a lélek tükre, és visszatükröz mindent, ami rejtve van. De a belülről fakadó ragyogáson kívül más szerepe is van a szemnek: kifelé is tükörként működik. Azt is visszatükrözi, aki belenéz.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Öröm. Ez a Mindenható egyik legfontosabb áldása. Ha vidámak vagyunk, az azt jelzi, hogy jó úton járunk.


----------



## koparsik (2014 Május 14)

Az álmodozás felvidít, mert tudjuk, hogy többre vagyunk képesek, mint amennyit megteszünk. Az álmodozás kockázatmentes. Csak az a veszélyes, ha valóra akarjuk váltani az álmainkat.


----------



## Rotorro (2014 Május 14)

A legönzetlenebbek azok, akik ÉSZT osztanak, mert abból adnak amilyük nekik sincs...


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


11


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

virita írta:


> Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
> Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,


Toldi


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

Arany


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

bna19 írta:


> Arany


33


bna19 írta:


> 11


33


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

34


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

35


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

37


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

38


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

39


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

40


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

444441


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

442


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

43


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

45


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

446


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

44447


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

448


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

49


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

50


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

33333


----------



## bna19 (2014 Május 14)

555


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

1


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

2


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

"Törzsgyökeres amerikai létemre, Töröknek hívnak."


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

48 óra


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

Az álmok valóra is válhatnak, különben a természet nem ösztönözne bennünket arra, hogy álmodjunk.


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

Itt a tavasz lehellete
Ha-ha, hi-hi, he-he-he-he.


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

B cikkely kétszázsokadik paragrafus, önmegtartózkodó elmélet 54-es szektor.


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

Mi a rosszabb a teniszönyöknél? A pall mall.
És, mi a rosszabb a pall mall-nél? A kapafog.


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

Szemet szemér', fogat aranyér'.


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

tüske annak minden ága


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

ezüstös aranyér


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

Parrappa


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

PARAlelOGRAMMA


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

Szarka izmus


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

MÁV állomás


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

HA összetösz egy tányért, utána bocsánatot kérsz tőle, mire megy veled a szerencsétlen?


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

Biztos lehet valami a tenyészetemben...


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

Fogjad má' meg a kezem!


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

Igazából én csak rövidlátnok vagyok...


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

Milarepaverzió


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

Fenn áll az a lehetőség, felmerül a veszély...


----------



## Nao_88 (2014 Május 15)

fhghjl


----------



## amesztike (2014 Május 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## amesztike (2014 Május 16)

köszi


----------



## amesztike (2014 Május 16)

Én már jártam itt!!!


----------



## amesztike (2014 Május 16)

Januárba született egy pici babám!


----------



## amesztike (2014 Május 16)

Olivér!


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 17)

Nagyon cool az oldal


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 17)

Köszönöm,hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 17)

Have a nice day


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 17)

Végre jó idő lesz


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 17)

Later we met Jane at Lulu for ice-cream


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 17)

klasssssssssssssz


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 17)

"Amott keletkezik 
egy szép kerek pázsit,


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 17)

Tüskevár


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 17)

Balaton-lake


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 17)

say......yes


----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 17)




----------



## Szacsi71 (2014 Május 17)

Nagyon,de nagyon köszi a sok jó és hasznos oldalt


----------



## sirion01 (2014 Május 18)

10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,


----------



## sirion01 (2014 Május 18)

ez jó


----------



## sirion01 (2014 Május 18)




----------



## sirion01 (2014 Május 18)




----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

Na kezdem


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

a 20


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

hozzászólás


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

megszerzéséért


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

folytatott


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

küzdelmet


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

ordító


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

gyerekek


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

mellett


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

Ez az első


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

Ez már a második...


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

Hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

4. Most egy kis szünet.


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

Ez az ötödik


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

6.


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

a gyerekek


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

már


----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)

1.


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

megint


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

ordítanak


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

most


----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)

2


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

mit cs?


----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)

3


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

honnan


----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)

4


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

lehet


----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)

5


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

tudni


----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)

6


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

hogy


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

mennyi


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

már


----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)

7


----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

az annyi?


----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)




----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)




----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)




----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

elég


----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)




----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

már


----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)




----------



## ppalank (2014 Május 18)

ennyi?


----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)




----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)




----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)




----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)




----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)




----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)




----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)




----------



## seelou (2014 Május 18)




----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

Ez a hetedik


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

8.


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

9.


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

Tiz tiszta víz


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

Eleven


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

12.


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

.........


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

14.


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

Ez jó lesz ?


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

Ok!


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

Tizen 7


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

1nyolc


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

1nyolc


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

19


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

20.


----------



## eger.jeno (2014 Május 18)

20.


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 18)

1


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 18)

2


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 18)

3


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 18)

4


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 18)

5


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 18)

6


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 18)

7


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 18)

8


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 18)

9


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 19)

x


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 19)

11


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 19)

12


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 19)

13


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 19)

14


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 19)

15


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 19)

16


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 19)

17


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 19)

18


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 19)

19


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 19)

És végül köszönöm a sok türelmet 1-19-ig terjedő hsz-ekért, íme a jutalom:

_Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul, ash nazg thrakatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul!_


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 19)

És mindez Réz András fordításában:

_Egy Gyűrű mind fölött, Egy Gyűrű kegyetlen, Egy a sötétbe zár, bilincs az Egyetlen._
__


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

Okos dolog beírni a számokat, hogy elérd a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

Mert akkor én meg beírom az ABC első 20 betűjét


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

Mert egyébként meg szeretnék néhány könyvet letölteni


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

és a tetszik gomb megnyomására nem történik semmi


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

nem jelenik meg a rejtett tartalom


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

remélem ez után már meg fog


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

mármint ha meglesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

jó játék ez...


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

csak értelme nincs


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

de azért


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

megpróbálom


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

nem


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

elveszteni


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

a türelmem


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

még van


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

10 percem


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

addig


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

meglesz


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

nem kellemes


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

már csak 7 perc 4-ig


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

elvileg már meg is van a 20


----------



## McHaals (2014 Május 19)

és akkor még mindig várnom kell 48 órát  pedig 2011-ben regisztráltam...


----------



## NPE (2014 Május 19)

Folytatni nem tudom, de az első tanácsot köszönöm szépen


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 19)

naugye


----------



## harmathat (2014 Május 20)

tetenezü


----------



## harmathat (2014 Május 20)

yge inrí


----------



## harmathat (2014 Május 20)

elefazssiv


----------



## harmathat (2014 Május 20)

kénterezs


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Hahaha


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Ez a legviccesebb fórum amit mostanában olvastam


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Mindenki csak írogat vmit a 20 hozzászólásért...


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Amúgy meg ennek így mi értelme van...


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

trollolo trollolo


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Wáááááá.....


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

és mégcsak 7nél tartok...


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Na akkor motiválok...


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)




----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Hahaha, Chuck Norris kihagyhatatlan...


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)




----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)




----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Forrás: http://motivator.ma Bármi, amit az emberi elme képes felfogni és elhinni, azt elérni is képes. – Napoleon Hill


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Forrás: http://motivator.ma Húsz év múlva nem azok miatt leszel csalódott, amiket megtettél, hanem amiket nem. – kínai mondás


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Forrás: http://motivator.ma Túl rövid az élet ahhoz, hogy mások életét éljük. - Steve Jobs


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Forrás: http://motivator.ma A legjobb bosszú a hatalmas siker! – Frank Sinatra


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Forrás: http://motivator.ma Amikor az életem végén Isten elé állok, remélem, hogy nem lesz semmiféle olyan kis tehetségem, amire azt mondhatná, hogy nem használtam ki. - Erma Bombeck


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Forrás: http://motivator.ma Ha szeretnéd, hogy a gyerekeid sorsa jól alakuljon, tölts velük kétszer ennyi időt, és adj nekik fele ennyi pénzt. - Abigail Van Buren


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Forrás: http://motivator.ma Kreativitás. Minél jobban használod, annál több lesz belőle. - Maya Angelou


----------



## c.nori (2014 Május 22)

Ezzel el is értem a 20. hozzászóláshoz ha jól sejtem, és letölthetem a pénzügy tankönyvet amiért már előre is nagyon hálás vagyok. Így a pénz megmarad és több fát sem vágtak ki azért mert nekem tanulnom kell. Juhuuuu


----------



## dianapat (2014 Május 23)

Köszi!


----------



## dianapat (2014 Május 23)

Könyveket szeretnék letölteni. Tudom, tudom csak a húsz hozzászólás után.


----------



## dianapat (2014 Május 23)

A gyermekeknél nagyobb öröm nincs a világon.


----------



## dianapat (2014 Május 24)

A lényeg lényege lényegében lényegtelen.


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

1


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

2


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

3


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

4


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

5


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

6


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

7


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

8


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

9


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

10


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

11


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

12


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

13


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

14


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

15


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

16


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

17


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

18


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

19


----------



## kende11 (2014 Május 25)

20


----------



## dianapat (2014 Május 25)

15


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> kakas


sárga


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> sárga


aranyhal


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> aranyhal


lakat


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> lakat


tető


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> tető


őr


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> őr


rigó


aranyhal2001 írta:


> őr


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> rigó


óra


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> óra


alak


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> alak


kör


aranyhal2001 írta:


> alak


kör


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> kör
> 
> kör


répa


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> répa


apa


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> apa


alma


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> alma


anya


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> anya


akar


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> akar


repül


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> repül


labda


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> labda


atléta


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> atléta


asztal


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

létra


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> létra


akadémia


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

angyal


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> angyal


láb


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> láb


bárány


----------



## aranyhal2001 (2014 Május 25)

aranyhal2001 írta:


> bárány


nyuszi


----------



## dianapat (2014 Május 26)

bogi


----------



## dianapat (2014 Május 26)

tomi


----------



## dianapat (2014 Május 26)

20


----------



## Galambosi Gyula (2014 Május 26)

Hello


----------



## Galambosi Gyula (2014 Május 26)

megvan


----------



## Jégcsillag (2014 Május 26)

Gratulálok Gyula!


----------



## Sz Edit (2014 Május 26)

“Aki harcol, veszíthet. Aki nem harcol, már vesztett is.” (*Bertolt Brecht*)


----------



## Sz Edit (2014 Május 26)

*Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit.*
*Gondolkodom, tehát vagyok, de ha nem gondolkodom, még jobban vagyok.*


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 27)

*nagyon tetszik ez az oldal*


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 27)

be happy


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

ma is jó ez a fórum


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

bárcsak meg lenne a 20 hozzászolásom


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

két hét és vége a sulinak


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

1


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

2


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

Élj úgy, hogy az angyalok visszatapsoljanak!


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

Tudjuk, hogy az élet nem tökéletes. Egyszer fent, egyszer lent - ez mindig is így lesz. (...) Rajtunk múlik, hogyan fogadjuk és értékeljük a problémákat - pozitívan vagy negatívan. Dönthetünk, hogy boldogok vagy elkeseredettek leszünk-e.


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

“Teljes munkaidős anyának lenni a legjobban fizetett állás… hiszen a fizetség tiszta szeretet.


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

“Nem kell ahhoz semmi különleges ok, hogy jól érezd magad – egyszerűen elhatározod, hogy azonnal boldog leszel, egyszerűen csak azért, mert élsz, egyszerűen azért, mert így akarod.”


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

“Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.” (*John C. Maxwell*)


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.” (*Alexandre Dumas*


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

“Az elme önmagában képes a Poklot Mennyé, a Mennyet Pokollá változtatni.” (*John Milton*)


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

“A szülők rengeteget tanulnak a gyermekeiktől arról, hogyan állják meg a helyüket az életben.” (*Muriel Spark*)


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

“A legtöbb, amit gyerekeinknek adhatunk: gyökerek és szárnyak.” (*Goethe*)


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

“Tanítani sokkal könnyebb, mint nevelni: ahhoz csak tudni kell valamit, ehhez viszont lenni kell valakinek.”


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

“Nem kell ahhoz semmi különleges ok, hogy jól érezd magad – egyszerűen elhatározod, hogy azonnal boldog leszel, egyszerűen csak azért, mert élsz, egyszerűen azért, mert így akarod.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

“A boldogsághoz két út vezet. Vagy csökkentjük a vágyainkat, vagy növeljük lehetőségeinket. Ha bölcs vagy, mindkettőt megteszed.” (*Benjamin Franklin*)


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

“A boldogság titkát, nem akkor lehet megtalálni ha többre törsz, hanem hogyha kifejleszted a képességet, hogy élvezd a kevesebbet.”
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## Koch Bernadett (2014 Május 28)

“Sokan elengedik az élet apró örömeit, miközben a nagy boldogságot várják.”
(*Pearl Buck*)


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Ezer kis lepke repül szárny nélkül, jő egy ember láb nélkül,
mind megeszi száj nélkül.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Üvegfalon
sosem lengő
fenyők, zúzmók;
meseerdő.
Ezüst erdő,
kristály-lombok
napsütésben
gyönggyé omlók.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Testvére a harmatnak
A hideg idő társa,
Mert az ember őt csakis
Télidőben látja


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Fehér pokróc egész földön, nem is szövik, az égből jön.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Se oldala, se feneke,
mégis megáll a víz benne.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Fenn is van, lenn is van,
kinn is van, benn is van,
néma is, zenél is,
lágy is és kemény is,
fehér is, szürke is,
lomha is, fürge is.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Míg fönn a nap, s fény vesz körül,
nem távozik tested mögül.
Majd röviden, majd meg hosszan,
állva, ülve csak veled van.
De ha a fényt búra váltja,
testednek e hű barátja,
észrevétlen odahagy,
s a sötétben magad vagy.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Fent lakom az égen,
melegít a fényem,
sugárból van bajszom,
este van, ha alszom.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Fent lakom az égen,
melegít a fényem,
sugárból van bajszom,
este van, ha alszom.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Se oldala, se feneke,
mégis megáll a víz benne.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Fenn is van, lenn is van,
kinn is van, benn is van,
néma is, zenél is,
lágy is és kemény is,
fehér is, szürke is,
lomha is, fürge is.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Míg fönn a nap, s fény vesz körül,
nem távozik tested mögül.
Majd röviden, majd meg hosszan,
állva, ülve csak veled van.
De ha a fényt búra váltja,
testednek e hű barátja,
észrevétlen odahagy,
s a sötétben magad vagy.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Olyan, mintha porcukorral
szórnák be a tájat,
fehérek a növények,
és fehérek a házak.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Hol volt, hol nem volt,
magasan volt, zsemle volt,
sarló lett, és kifli lett,
ki mondja meg, hogy mi ez?


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Veheted a boltban,
veheted az utcán,
veheted vásárban,
veheted a pusztán,
veheted napközben,
és veheted este,
de nem fizetsz érte
soha egy fillért se.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Alszik minden csendesen,
még a Nap is elpihen.
Mint a korom, fekete
Vége leszen reggelre.
Mi az?


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Fák és bokrok zuhanyoznak,
nem kell nekik tusfürdő.
Emberek meg bosszankodnak,
nem tetszik a rossz idő.
Mi az?


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Hegyen megyen henderi,
hátán viszi kenderit;
ha nem szánnám henderit,
meggyújtanám kenderit.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Nyúl volna, nyoma volna,
harcsa volna, farka volna,
vidra volna, vére volna.
Nyúl nincs, nyoma sincs,
harcsa sincs, farka sincs,
vidra sincs, vére sincs,
mégis élőállat a világon.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Lova nincs, de sarkantyút hord,
lépte büszke, járása zord.
A ruhája tarka ékes,
a járása, jaj, de kényes!
Hajnal hasad, ő köszönti,
a napkeltét ő serkenti.
Kiáltása harsány, tiszta,
szebben szól mint a trombita.
Széjjelnéz a szemétdombján,
tűz vöröslik a taréján.
Keményen lép, szörnyen nyakas.
Kitaláltad? Ő a...


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Május 30)

Dalolva száll az égre fel,
röptében is énekel.


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

1


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)




----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

Szep az elet!


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

4


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

5


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

Mielőtt valamit feladnál - gondolj a prérifarkasra.


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

7


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

a


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

Minek nekünk ellenség, ha ilyen barátaink vannak?!


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

Sok minden megbocsátható az ember életében, de a barátság elárulása soha.

Berkesi András


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

11


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

12


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!

Paulo Coelho


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

14


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

Olvasás és ölelkezés leginkább abban hasonlít egymáshoz, hogy a bennük kibomló idő és tér merőben különbözik a mérhető időtől és tértől.
Italo Calvino


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

Csak a gyengék magyarázzák a múlttal a jelen hibáit, és ragaszkodnak hozzá makacsul.

Penny Jordan


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

18


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

19


----------



## Nina73 (2014 Május 30)

Koszonom szepen!


----------



## sirion01 (2014 Május 31)

ebéd


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

sziasztok


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

én


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

is


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

szeretnék


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

csatlakozni


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

a


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

fórumhoz


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

már


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

lassan


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

a felénél


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

járok


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

indul


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

9


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

8


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

7


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

6


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

5


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

4


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

3


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

2


----------



## Heva85 (2014 Május 31)

1 és kész


----------



## Sarolta64 (2014 Június 1)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

hat tucat kopasz kukac


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

meg hat tucat


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

kopasz kukac, az


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

egy tucat tucat


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

kopasz kukac.


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

egy kicsi béka


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

gondolt 1 nagyot


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

átugrik a tavon


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

és keres egy papot


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

adná-é össze


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

párjával


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

bár, arra engedélyt


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

nem kapott


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

mert amikor


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

legutóbb vadászott,


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

egy fecske


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

a tóra inni leszállott


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

s a mohó béka


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

utána kapott


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

s szegény madár


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

a víz alá


----------



## kollarmargo (2014 Június 1)

bukott


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Én


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

nem értem,


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

hogy ez mire jó.


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Lehet kakastaréj vagy afro
Lehet seggig érő vagy apró
Lehet loboncos is, ha nem bánt
Majd összefogja a fejpánt


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Lehet kifésült vagy rasztás
Lehet belőtt zselés vagy pasztás


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Lehet varkocsokba befonva
Elöl hosszú, hátul letolva


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Nekem mindegy
Nekem mindegy
Nekem mindegy milyen a frizurám


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Csak az számít
Csak az számít
Csak az számít igazán


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Ne zavarjon, ne zavarjon
Futásban, fejelésben


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Ne zavarjon, ne zavarjon
Passzolásban, cselezésben


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Lehet jampis vagy normális
Soltész Rezsős vagy Katona Kláris


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Felül tar mint Mézga Géza
Lehet csinos, vagy direkt béna


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Lehet megbotránkoztató
Elől tincses mint a Kozsó


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Lehet melírozott vagy festett
Talán tupírozva is tetszhet


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Nekem mindegy
Nekem mindegy
Nekem mindegy milyen a frizurám


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Csak az számít
Csak az számít
Csak az számít igazán


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Ne zavarjon, ne zavarjon
Futásban, fejelésben


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Ne zavarjon, ne zavarjon
Passzolásban, cselezésben
Ne zavarjon, ne zavarjon


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Bedobásban, szerelésben
Ne zavarjon, ne zavarjon


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 3)

Felrúgásban, elesésben

Junkies


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

Örülj, ha esik az eső, mert ha nem örülsz, akkor is esik...


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

Ne adj tanácsot...


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

a bölcsnek nincs szüksége rá,..


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

a bolond pedig úgysem fogadja meg.


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

Valami örök tovasuhogás


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

valami csöndbe, puha végtelenbe


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

valami tegnap, mely mintha ma lenne


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

valami vízalatti ragyogás


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

valami messze, panasznéma gyász


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

valami jaj, melynek már nincs keserve


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

valami vágy s a vágy tilalma benne


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

valami könnyű, szellőhalk varázs


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

valami, ami nem is valami


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

valami még kevesebb, az, ami
valami tűntén kezd csak sejleni


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

valami lassú, árnyhűs rejtelem


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

valami, ami újul szüntelen


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

valami gyors, lőtt seb a szívemen.

(Szabó Lőrinc : Valami örök)


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

Jó pasikat a világ bármelyik sarkán találhatunk.
A baj csak az, hogy a Föld kerek!


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

Az idő remek lélekgyógyász,de pocsék kozmetikus


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

Mindenki a saját baklövéseit hívja tapasztalatnak


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

Ha három madár lennék felűről láthatnám ahogy magam alatt repülök


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

Ha valakinek folyamatosan karikás a szeme, az csakis az ördög lehet, mert az sohasem alszik.


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 4)

Győri Enikő írta:


> Felrúgásban, elesésben
> 
> Junkies



Nancy Reagen elesett, és eltörte a haját


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

A látszat jelentéktelen, az embereknek mégis fontos. Lehetővé teszi számukra, hogy az önbecsülést megőrizzék.
Agatha Christie


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Mit csodálkozik?! Hogyha valaki egészen kivételes, az tudja is magáról! És ezt a véleményt mások is osztják.
Agatha Christie


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Korlátok valójában nem léteznek, csak azok, amiket te állítasz - az is mind illúzió. Egyszer elhitted, hogy kell, hogy legyenek, mert másoknak is vannak, és máris leblokkoltad magad. De tudod, csak egyszer kell elhinned, hogy az élet többről szól, mint ácsorgásból és annak elfogadásából, hogy ez az egész csak annyi, hogy vagy, és nem történnek csodák.
Oravecz Nóra


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Legyél más, vállald fel magad, ne törődj azzal, hogy ki mit szól. Te csak válj azzá, akivé válnod kell. Ha érzed a késztetést, csináld. Igen, lehet, hogy egyedül fogsz maradni. Lehet, hogy kiközösítenek. De az igazi kincsre magadnak kell rátalálnod. Neked kell érezned, hogy benned van, és hinned abban, hogy van elég erőd ahhoz, hogy ki is hozd magadból.
Oravecz Nóra


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Ha csalódott vagy, s úgy érzed, hogy minden hullám összecsap,
gondolj bele, mennyi ember vállalná sorsodat.
Mindig csak a jóra figyelj, s hibáidat elfeledd,
ha önmagadat elfogadod, könnyebb lesz az életed.
Ernest Hemingway


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Nincs az a jellem, amely tönkre ne menne, ha a gúny céltáblája lesz - bármennyire nagyszerű és fennkölt is az a jellem, bármennyire hitvány és ostoba is az a gúny.
Mark Twain


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Ha azt akarod, hogy tiszteljenek, a legfontosabb, hogy te is tiszteld magadat; csak önmagunk tiszteletével késztethetünk másokat is tiszteletre.
Fjodor Mihajlovics Dosztojevszkij


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Ha az ember egyszer eltökéli, hogy csupa jót gondol magáról, akkor nem ismer lehetetlent.
Robert Merle


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Van, aki élete során sosem emeli fel a tekintetét a földről. Mások repülésről álmodnak.
Joanne Harris


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Húzd ki magad, mosolyogj, hadd törjék csak a fejüket, hogy mitől van olyan jó kedved.
Dan Brown


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Csak meg kell látnotok, hinnetek kell abban, amit tudtok, hogy elvegyétek, amit kaptok.
Nora Roberts


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Az olyan emberek, akik félnek valami ostobaságot megpróbálni, sosem jutnak messzire.
Nora Roberts


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Az önbizalom az első lépés ahhoz, hogy megszerezd, amit akarsz, vagy amire szükséged van.
Nora Roberts


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Miről nem hiszed,
hogy fenn tudod tartani,
azt el is ejted.

Fodor Ákos


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Egyetlen dolognak kell feltétlenül sugároznia belőled, bárhová is mész, ez pedig a magabiztosság.
Meg Cabot


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Vannak dolgok, amelyeket egyedül kell megtennünk, nem számít, ki visz el odáig.
J. R. Ward


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Vajon kevésbé szép-e az út, ha a szélén húzódó sövényben tövisek szúrnak? Az ember csak menjen tovább, hagyja ott a mérges töviseket, hagyja meg őket keserves magányukban.
Stendhal


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

A büszkeség inkább azzal függ össze, hogy mi a véleményünk önmagunkról, a hiúság azzal, hogy milyen legyen rólunk mások véleménye.
Jane Austen


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Aki soká tétovázik, az hamarabb szab el egy ruhát, mint aki bátran vág bele a szövetbe.
Rejtő Jenő


----------



## yvenn (2014 Június 4)

Igyekszem nem előre vagy hátra nézni, inkább felfele tekintek.
Charlotte Bronte


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 4)

... akkor megpróbáljuk ...


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 4)

Alig egy hét múlva kezdődik a foci VB ...


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 4)

8 selejtezőcsoportban kezdik el a mérkőzéseket.


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 4)

Az első csoport tagjai :

Brazília
Horvátország
Mexikó
Kamerun

Egyértelmű (!!!) esélyes Brazília. A második helyen végezhet Mexikó vagy Kamerun (a "fekete paci") ... Horvátország újabban kissé gyengélkedik, pedig pár hónapja még sima második lehetett volna ...


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 4)

A második csoport :

Spanyolország
Hollandia
Chile
Ausztrália

A két európai végezhet az első két helyen, Chilének kemény dió ez a csoport, az ausztrálok meg itt csak a "futottak még" kategória ...


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 4)

A harmadik csoport tagjai :

Kolumbia
Görögország
Elefántcsontpart
Japán

A legerősebbnek Kolumbia tűnik (még akkor is, ha tegnap bejelentették, hogy nem épült fel a fő góllövőjük), a második vagy Görögország, vagy Elefántcsontpart, habár az utóbbinak egy icike-picike előnye lehet ... Japán nem fog tudni felnőni a feladathoz ...


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

Telepszegleten szeszelde, - Falu végén kurta kocsma,


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

csermely mellett elhelyezve, - Oda rúg ki a Szamosra,


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

benne kedve tetszelegne, - Meg is látná magát benne,


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

teszem fel, nem esteledne. - Ha az éj nem közelegne.


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 4)

A negyedik csoport :

Uruguay
Costa Rica
Anglia
Olaszország

A fő esélyes Olaszország, mert Anglia 1966 óta nem "tud" igazán nagy sikert elérni, habár ebben a csoportban még lehet második is ... Uruguay -- és az eddig meglepetés-csapat Costa Rica -- is sikerrel pályázhat a második helyre ...


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

Egek rendre estelednek, - Az éjszaka közeledik,


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

erek, berkek csendesednek. - A világ lecsendesedik.


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

Dereglye sem megy keresztbe, - Pihen a komp, kikötötték,


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

hever e fekete csendbe. - Benne hallgat a sötétség.


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 4)

Ötödik csoport :

Svájc
Ecuador
Franciaország
Honduras

Első lesz Franciaország, második Svájc vagy Ecuador ... Hondurasnak csak a negyedik hely "néz ki" ...


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

Szeszelde bezzeg nem csendes, - De a kocsma bezzeg hangos,


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

zeng-peng benne zene rendes. - Munkálódik a cimbalmos.


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

Szesz ereje szerteterjed, - A legények kurjogatnak,


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

embereknek kedve gerjed. - Szinte reng belé az ablak.


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 4)

A hatodik csoport összeállítása :

Argentína
Bosznia-Hercegovina
Irán
Nigéria

Messze legesélyesebb Argentína, a második helyen Nigéria ... Tőlük messze lemaradva Bosznia és Irán (az előbbiben játszik az egyetlen magyar érdekeltségű játékos, aki a magyar NB I-ben focizik klub-szinten) ...


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

"Hej, menyecske, kedves lelkem, - "Kocsmárosné, aranyvirág,


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

erjedt hegylevet kell nyelnem! - Ide a legjobbik borát!


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

Legyen hetven esztendeje, - Vén legyen, mint a nagyapám,


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 4)

A hetedik csoport :

Németország
Portugália
Ghána
Egyesült Államok

A két nagy esélyes -- ebben a szakaszban szinte egyforma eséllyel -- Németország és Portugália ... A másik kettő bármikor képes meglepetésre, de a két európainak ezt meg kell tudni akadályozni ...


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

de meg heves szesz ereje! - És tüzes, mint ifjú babám!


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

Zenemester, sebesebben! - Húzd rá cigány, húzzad jobban!


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 4)

Kerekedett fene kedvem. - Táncolni való kedvem van.
Keresetem szerteverem, - Eltáncolom a pénzemet,
lelkemet meg eltemetem!" - Kitáncolom a lelkemet!"

Megjelennek rendelettel: - Bekopognak az ablakon:
"Csendesebben kedvetekkel! - "Ne zúgjatok olyan nagyon!
Telep feje heveredne, - Azt üzeni az uraság,
esetleg elszenderedne! - Mert lefeküdt, alunni vágy."

"Legyen vele beste lelke, - "Ördög bújjék az uradba,
te meg eredj fene helyre!... - Te pedig menj a pokolba!...
Zene zengjen, szedte-vedte, - Húzd rá, cigány, csak azért is,
pendelyemnek lehet veszte!" - Ha mindjárt az ingemért is!"

Esmeg mennek, reteszt vernek: - Megint jõnek, kopogtatnak:
"Legyenek csendesek kendtek! - "Csendesebben vigadjanak!
Szentek lelke legyen velek, - Isten áldja meg kendteket,
kedves egyetlenem beteg." - Szegény édesanyám beteg."

Feleletet egy meg nem tett, - Feleletet egyik sem ad,
berekesztnek szesznyeletet. - Kihörpentik boraikat.
Zene menten befejezve, - Végét vetik a zenének,
s szertemennek csendesedve. - S hazamennek a legények.


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 4)

Végül a nyolcadik csoport :

Belgium
Algéria
Oroszország
Dél-Korea

Innen "muszáj" továbbjutnia Oroszországnak ... Második Belgium ... A maradék kettő viaskodni fog, hátha bekerülnek a legjobb kettő közé ...


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

na, pont azt keresem.


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 4)

... még mindig hiányzik 9 hozzászólás ...


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 4)

Akkor majd gondolkozom ... talán holnap sikerül ...


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

a sötét ötven árnyalatát.


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

nekem is hiányzik még pár...


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

de az egész trilóriát igazából keresem.


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

azt mondják jó könyv.


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

úgyh le lesz töltve


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

igen igen ki tudja még hán hiányzik.


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

hán, haha hány úgyértem.


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

szóval


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

10?


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

12!


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

13.


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

14...


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

15


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

_16_


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

*17*


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

18!!


----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)




----------



## schv (2014 Június 4)

200000


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 5)

Még kell négy -- vagy öt ?


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 5)

Majd csak kiderül a pontos szám ...


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 5)

De a három biztosabb -- inkább legyen egy kicsivel több ...


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 5)

[ Mint a hentesnél ... ]

-- Kérek 30 deka felvágottat !!
Felcsap a mérlegre vagy 42 dekát és megkérdezi :
-- Lehet egy kicsivel több ?
Oda sem nézek, csak automatikusan folytatom :
-- Természetesen ...
Otthon megnézem : legalább 8 deka használhatatlan, csupa "vég" meg rajtahagyott "borító".
Hát így tényleg "csak egy picivel" lett több ...


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 5)

Így még vigyorogni sincs kedve az embernek ... Szerencse, hogy nyüzsögnek a kutyák-macskák, akik ünnepnapi ajándéknak veszik az ilyesmit ...


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 5)

Na, még ezt a sort beírom, utána megnézem, hol állok ...


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 5)

Hip-hip-hurrá !! Már 22 áll a számlálón ...


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 5)

Na, akkor ugorgyunk ... [ egy kis klasszikus ... ]


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

- Gratulálok a bátorságához! Az operaciót hősiesen tűrte. De akkor miért viselkedett előtte olyan nyugtalanul? Dulakodott a nővérekkel, káromkodott, kiabált.
- Ne csodálkozzon rajta doktor úr, hiszen én csak az ablakot jöttem megtisztítani.


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

Bejött az élelmiszerboltba egy szöszi.
- Kérek egy kék Szofit!
Levettem egy egy nekem szimpatikus darabot a sok közül, és a hölgy elé tettem. A dobozon nagy fekete keretben az állt, hogy a dohányzás tüdőrákot okoz. A hölgy felháborodva utasította vissza:
- Nekem ez nem kell, mert ez tüdőrákot okoz!
Padlót fogtam. Hogy valaki ilyen jó helyzetfelismerő legyen! És így lehessen rá hatni! Elhatároztam, hogy olyat mondok ami alapjaiban rengeti meg a világnézetét, majd elboruló aggyal, de faarccal közöltem vele:
- Sajnos mind rákot okoz.
Erre ő szintén faarccal:
- Adjon egy másik dobozzal ugyanebből a márkából!
Először azt hittem viccel, de rájöttem hogy nem. Hát, én adtam neki.
- Erre meg az van írva, hogy a terhesség megszakadásához vezethet.
- Ó, az jó, nem vagyok terhes, és így nincs gond. Tüdőrákot mégse szeretnék kapni!
Azt hittem, felkötöm magam, de erőt vettem magamon, végül is a napom szép volt, mert újfent örömöt okoztam egy vásárlónak. De a történetnek itt nincs vége. A hölgy pár nap múlva visszatért, megint kért egy kék Szofit. Rutinos droidkezelőként mindjárt meg is néztem, mi van a dobozon. Az írás imígyen szólt: "A dohányzás csökkenti a spermiumok számát." Gondoltam, ez biztos jó lesz, és oda is adtam. Nézegette, nézegette, közben egy pár embert kiszolgáltam, majd közölte:
- Ez férfi cigi, ez nekem nem jó! Adjon nőit!


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

Hogy kapta Benedek Elek a nevét?
Anyukája reggel beszólt a kisfiának:
- Benn vagy még az ágyban?
- Benne, de kelek.


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

Zsákos Bilbó és Frodó beszélgetnek:
- Mostanában nagyon unatkozom - mondja unottan Frodó.
- Talán keresned kéne egy hobbit...


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

A férj későn ér haza. Az asszony egyből nekiugrik:
- Hol tekeregtél mostanáig?
- Drágám, azért késtem, mert horgászni voltam. Kifogtam egy keszeget, kifogtam öt pontyot, kifogtam...
- Nem érdekelnek a kifogások!


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

Pista elmegy egy barátjához vendégségbe. Belép az ajtón, és egyből belerúg egy nagyot a vendéglátója kutyájába. A barátja elámul:
- Magadnál vagy?
- Nem. Nálatok.


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

Fiú a lánynak:
- Mondd, te miért akarsz velem csak napos időben találkozni? 
- Mert csak így lehet felhőtlen a kapcsolatunk!


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

- Hogyan tudsz egy lágytojást a betonpadlóra dobni úgy, hogy ne törjön össze?
- Ez butaság, a betonpadló nagyon kemény, nem törik össze.


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

Pistike és a haverja elmennek jósoltatni. Először bemennek egy tenyérjóshoz. Az nézegeti a tenyerüket, de Pistikéék meg sem várva az eredményt, hangosan röhögve távoznak. Másodikként egy kártyajóshoz mennek. Az éppen csak elkezdi kirakni a kártyákat az asztalra, de a két srác ismét röhögve távozik. Harmadikként egy üveggömbből jósoló öregasszonyhoz térnek be. Megy a nagy hókuszpókusz, feketemacska, füst meg minden, de a vendégek ismételten röhögéstől fuldokolva hagyják el a jósdát. Odakint Pistike odafordul a barátjához, és azt mondja:
- Na, ma megint jósokat nevettünk...


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

- Azt hiszem, a barátnőmnek nem esett jól az a négy üveg sör, amit a múltkor rátukmáltam.
- Hogyhogy?
- A szememre hányta.


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

A férj hazamegy a vadászatból és a felesége kérdi, hogy van-e valami. Mire a férj:
- Képzeld, elejtettem egy nyulat.
- Na és? Hol van? - kérdi a feleség.
- Mondom, hogy elejtettem!


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

- Képzeld, van két ikerlányom! 
- Ez nagyszerű! Hogyan különbözteted meg őket?
- Az anyajegyük alapján. A barnának a jobb kezén, a szőkének a bal kezén van az anyajegy.


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

- Hogyan döntötték el a nepáliak, hogy mi legyen az országuk neve?
- Megbeszélték, hogy bármi lehet, csak Ne Pál legyen!


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

- Mit vet a kövér paraszt?
- Jó nagy árnyékot.


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

- Miért nem látni Palit az erdőben?
- Mert Pálmafa.


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

- Mondj egy magyar zenészt, akinek lovagi címe van!?
- Sir-Ényi Levente.


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

- Mi a különbség Ubul és Lehel között?
- Ubul tud lehelni, de Lehel nem tud ubulni.


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

- Hogyan ébresztik fel a fa lovat?
- Follow up!


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

- Téged mi zavar jobban, a tudatlanság vagy a közöny?
- Nem tudom és nem is érdekel!


----------



## the7th (2014 Június 5)

- Tessék kisfiam, egy rúd szalámi. Edd meg!
- De anyu! Ez majdnem teljesen romlott!
- Kisfiam! A vége jó. És minden jó, ha a vége jó.


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*ametisztjácint - Brimeura amethystiana*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*babérhanga - Pieris*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*bércmirtusz - Paxistima*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*csengettyűvirág - Adenophora*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*csipkevirág - Freesia alba*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*denevérvirág - Tacca chantrieri*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*édesgyökér - Glycyrrhiza*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*fáklyabromélia - Guzmania*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*galagonya - Crataegus*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*gyöngypáfrány - Onoclea sensibilis*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*hajnalka - Ipomoea*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*harangjázmin - Gelsemium*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*iringó - Eryngium*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*jégvirág - Euphorbia marginata*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*kakukkszegfű - Lychnis*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*ligetszépe - Oenothera*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*macskamenta - Nepeta*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*mályvarózsa - Alcea rosea*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*narancsliliom - Clivia miniata*


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 5)

*porcsinrózsa - Portulaca grandiflora*


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

Napjaink közszereplői nem tudják megírni beszédeiket vagy nem tudnak könyvet írni. Van rá némi bizonyíték, hogy elolvasni sem tudják. (Gore Vidal) -


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

"A könyvet mindig ketten alkotják :az író, aki írta, és az az olvasó, aki olvassa."
_/Kosztolányi Dezső/_


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

Könnyebb egy unalmas könyvet írni, mint elolvasni.
*Móra Ferenc*


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

Egy könyvnek mindig a végét olvasom el először, hogy ha esetleg meghalnék közben, legalább tudjam, mi lett a vége.
*Nora Ephron*


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Egy meg egy az kettő.


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Nem három, és nem is négy.


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

17 hsz-re az állandó tagságtól!


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Kedvenc állatom a hörcsög, mert ha rálépek szörcsög.


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Csütörtök van ugye?


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Igen. Megnéztem és valóban csütörtök van.


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Blabla


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Még 12 üzenet.


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Egy jó steak kellene most.


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Nem is egy, inkább kettő vagy három vagy négy.


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Vagy öt vagy hat vagy hét vagy nyolc vagy kilenc vagy tíz vagy tizenegy vagy tizenkettő.


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Státusznál kell megjelennie, hogy állandó tag vagyok ugye?


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Csak semmi pánik. 20 másodperc múlva próbálkozz a következő hozzászólással.


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

"Egyszer mindenki életében eljön az idő, amikor dönteni kell,
mi a fontosabb. Az, hogy igaza legyen,
vagy az, hogy boldog legyen."
(Karen Hawkins)


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Nagyon központi dolog itt a 20. 20 másodpercenként lehet hozzászólni, 20 hozzászólás kell az állandó tagsághoz stb.


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

"Ha önmagunkban nem találunk nyugalmat, 
fölösleges a nyugalmat másutt keresnünk."
(Francois de La Rochefoucauld)


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Ugye nem fogok az örökkévalóságig értesítéseket kapni ebből a topikból?


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

"Aki nem tudja merre tart, azt oda vezetik, ahova akarják". 
(Sütő András)


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Blabla


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Na mégegyet.


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

"Az idő megszűri az ember érzéseit."
(Berkesi András)


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Meg mégegyet.


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

Az igazi csoda abban rejlik, hogy minél többet
osztunk meg másokkal, annál gazdagabbak leszünk.”
(Leonard Limoy)


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Blablablabla


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

"A tapintat azt jelenti, hogy olyannak írsz le
másokat, amilyennek magukat látják."
(Abraham Lincoln)


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

ASDSASA


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

"Az élet tisztelete azt jelenti, hogy a születés és a halál
végpontjai között úgy bánunk egymással,
hogy érdemes legyen a világon élni."
(Popper Péter)


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

sdfsdfdsd


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

„Csodák csak azokkal történnek, akik hisznek bennük.”
(Bernard Berenson)


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Elvileg megvan a 20 hsz mégis Új tag vagyok még mindig :/


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

"Vannak határok, de nem ott, ahol az emberek látni vélik."
(Duncan Shelley)


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

"Abban mutatkozik meg műveltségünk, ahogyan a műveletlenekkel bánunk."
(Móra Ferenc)


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 5)

Hol van már az állandó tagságom


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

1


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

2


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

3


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

4


----------



## alvarogomez (2014 Június 5)

Akkor kezdjünk gyűjteni...


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

5


----------



## alvarogomez (2014 Június 5)

...mármint hozzászólásokat


----------



## alvarogomez (2014 Június 5)

még mindig kell..


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

6


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

7


----------



## alvarogomez (2014 Június 5)

még mindig..


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

8


----------



## alvarogomez (2014 Június 5)

még kell 9


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

9


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

10


----------



## alvarogomez (2014 Június 5)

még 8


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

11


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

12


----------



## alvarogomez (2014 Június 5)

még 7


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

13


----------



## alvarogomez (2014 Június 5)

még 6


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

14


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

15


----------



## alvarogomez (2014 Június 5)

még 4


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

16


----------



## alvarogomez (2014 Június 5)

már csak 3


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

17


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

18


----------



## alvarogomez (2014 Június 5)

már csak 1


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

19


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 5)

20


----------



## p.s.gabi (2014 Június 5)

köszönöm


----------



## p.s.gabi (2014 Június 5)

1


----------



## p.s.gabi (2014 Június 5)

2


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

Olvasni a világon a legjobb!


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

A


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

B


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

C


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

D


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

"Ha mindig igazat mondasz, semmire sem kell emlékeznek! "


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

"Aki ura az érzelmeinek, az egész világot meghódíthatja." Paulo Coelho


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

"A szeretet és a békesség, fiam, a legkisebb kunyhóban is elfér. Nem mindég a nagy házakban élnek boldog emberek."


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

1


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

2


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

3


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

4


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

5


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

6


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

7


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

8


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

9


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

10


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

1  Ha már előlről kell kezdenem mindent.......


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

2


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

3


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

4


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

5 Rendkívül unalmas..........


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

6 És bosszantó is


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

7


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

8


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

9 Látom, az előttem lévők sem élvezték


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

Már csak azt nem értem, ha eddig (évek óta) tök jól működött minden, akkor most miért lettem új tag???


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

11


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

12


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

Luca


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

14


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

15


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

16


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

17


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

18


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

19


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

Áhhhhhhhhhhhh 20


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

4. Egy újabb


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

5. Haladok, haladok


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

6. Bár csak araszolgatok


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

7. Következő lépés


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

8. Na, de hol van a vége?


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

9. Sose fogok odaérni


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

10. Félidő


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

11. Csak így tovább


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

12. Egyszer csak odaérek


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

13. Gyerünk, ne add fel


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

14. Hát ennek sosem lesz vége


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

15. Már látom az alagút végét!


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

16. Most már ki kell tartanom


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

17. Már nem sok van hátra


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

18. Ezt már fél lábon is kibírom


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

19. Célegyenesben


----------



## Lendvai József (2014 Június 5)

20. Megérkeztem


----------



## zeroprime (2014 Június 5)

Kell még pár.


----------



## zeroprime (2014 Június 5)

Már eggyel kevesebb.


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

20


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

19


----------



## zeroprime (2014 Június 5)

megint egy pipa.


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

18


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

17


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

16


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

15


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

1


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

14


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

2


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

13


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

3


----------



## zeroprime (2014 Június 5)

Nem tudom mennyi kell még.


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

12


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

4


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

11


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

5


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

6


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

7


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

8


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

9


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

10


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

11


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

12


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

10


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

13...


----------



## zeroprime (2014 Június 5)

Valami nem akar jó lenni nálam.


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

14


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

15


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

16


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

9


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

17


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

18


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

19


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

20...


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

8


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

[HIDE]7[/HIDE]


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

6


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

5


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

4


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

3


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

2


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

1


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 5)

0


----------



## zita30 (2014 Június 5)




----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 5)

Két magzat beszélget.
- Mondd, te hiszel a születés utáni életben ?
- Persze. A születés után jön az élet. Talán azért vagyunk itt, hogy felkészüljünk arra, ami ezután következik.
- Hagyjuk már! A születés után nincs semmi ! Onnan még senki nem tért vissza ! És különben is, hogy nézne az ki ?
- Azt pontosan nem tudom, de úgy érzem, hogy ott mindenhol fények vannak... Talán a saját lábunkon fogunk járni, és a saját szánkkal eszünk.
- Ez már végképp ostobaság ! Járni nem lehet ! Még, hogy szájjal enni Nevetséges ! Hát nem látod a köldökzsinórt ? És ha már itt tartunk, gondolkodj el egy picit: azért sem lehetséges a születés utáni élet, mert a köldökzsinór túl rövid .
- Igen, de szerintem valami biztosan lesz, épp csak máshogy, mint amit itt életnek nevezünk.
- Ostoba vagy. A születéssel az élet véget ér, és kész.


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 5)

- Figyelj, nem tudom pontosan mi lesz, de majd a Mama segít nekünk...
- A Mama ? Te hiszel a Mamában ? !
- Igen.
- Ne nevettesd ki magad ! Láttad már valahol ? Egyáltalán látta már valaki ?
- Nem, mert itt van körülöttünk. Benne élünk. S bizony, neki köszönhetjük, hogy vagyunk.
- Na, most már hagyjál békén ezzel az ostobasággal, jó ? Majd akkor hiszem a Mamát, ha látom.
- Látni nem tudod, de ha elcsendesedsz, akkor hallhatod az énekét, érezheted a szeretetét. Ha elcsendesedsz, érezni fogod a simogatását, érezni fogod óvó kezét.


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 5)

Az elveszett jelkép (Dan Brown)

Csak a halál élménye teszi képessé az embert arra, hogy teljességében átélje az élet nagyszerűségét.


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 5)

Az idők végezetéig (Ken Follett)

Az emberből a legrosszabbat hozza ki a lehetőség, hogy semmiért is szerezhet valamit,


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 5)

7. Harry Potter és a Halál Ereklyéi (J. K. Rowling)

a körnek nincs kezdete.


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 5)

A dakotakód (William Dietrich)

A világ az világ, bárhol is vagy. Az édenkert ott van, ahol megteremted.


----------



## rebezo (2014 Június 5)

A medve és a sárkány (Tom Clancy)

Ha fejét veteted a rossz hírt hozó hírnöknek, akkor lehet, hogy a következőkben csak jó híreket fogsz kapni, de nem biztos, hogy jól tájékozott leszel.


----------



## zita53 (2014 Június 5)

1


----------



## zita53 (2014 Június 5)

2


----------



## zita53 (2014 Június 5)

3


----------



## zita53 (2014 Június 5)

4


----------



## zita53 (2014 Június 5)

5


----------



## zita53 (2014 Június 5)

6


----------



## zita53 (2014 Június 5)

7


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

Q


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

2


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

egy


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

kettő


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

3


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

három


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

4


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

négy


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

öt


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

hat


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

5


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

hét


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

6


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

nyolc


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

7


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

kilenc


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

Nyolc


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

tíz (huhhh...)


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

Kilenc


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

tizenegy


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

Tíz


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

tizenkettő


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

Tizenegy


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

tizenhárom (normális vagyok?)


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

12


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

tizennégy


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

tizenöt


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

13


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

tizenhat


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

14


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

tizenhét


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

15


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

tizennyolc


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

tizenkilenc


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

húsz


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

16


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

1


----------



## snwx (2014 Június 5)

huszonegy (na jó, megvolt a ráadás is, leállok)


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

17


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

2


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

18


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

19


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

4


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 5)

20


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

6


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

7


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

8


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

9


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

10


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

11


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

12


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

13


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

14


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

erahurka írta:


> Igen. Megnéztem és valóban csütörtök van.


igen.


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

15


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

schv írta:


> 200000


16


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

18


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

18


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

19


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

20


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

20


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

21


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

Sifi81 írta:


> 18


22


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

Czicza219 írta:


> 9


talán 23


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 5)

Mormota72 írta:


> 6


esetleg 24


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

jó hogy van ez a topk


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)




----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

1


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

Lehetne már igazán nyár...


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

2


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

3


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

ez a számok topikja


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 5)

Állítsátok meg a földet kiakarok szállni.


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 5)

Mi az, hogy új tag? Legalább 3 vagy 4 éve tag vagyok!


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

4


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

5


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 5)

"S mégis, magyarnak számkivetve,
lelkem sikoltva megriad -
édes Hazám, fogadj szivedbe,
hadd legyek hűséges fiad!"


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)




----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

már nincs sok hátra ...


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

...és megvan!!!


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 5)

erqwegllll


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

Nem tudom másnak e tájék mit jelent


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 5)

llllllllllllllllpouiu5


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

nekem szülőhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

kis ország, messzeringó gyerekkorom világa.


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

Belőle nőttem én, mint fatörzsből gyönge ága


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

s remélem, testem is majd e földbe süpped el.


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdepel


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

egy-egy bokor, nevét is, virágát is tudom,


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az uton,


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

s tudom, hogy mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom.


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

Ki gépen száll fölébe, annak térkép e táj,


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály;


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

annak mit rejt e térkép? gyárat s vad laktanyát,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

de nékem szöcskét, ökröt, tornyot, szelíd tanyát;


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

az gyárat lát a látcsőn és szántóföldeket,


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

míg én a dolgozót is, ki dolgáért remeg,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

míg én a dolgozót is, ki dolgáért remeg


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

erdőt, füttyös gyümölcsöst, szöllőt és sírokat,


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

a sírok közt anyókát, ki halkan sírogat,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

a sírok közt anyókát, ki halkan sírogat,


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

s mi föntről pusztítandó vasút, vagy gyárüzem,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

s mi föntről pusztitandó vasút, vagy gyárüzem,


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll s üzen,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll s üzen


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

s a gyárak udvarában komondor hempereg;


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

és ott a park, a régi szerelmek lábnyoma,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

és ott a park, a régi szerelmek lábnyoma,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

a csókok íze számban hol méz, hol áfonya


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

s az iskolába menvén, a járda peremén


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kőre léptem én,


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kőre léptem én,


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

ím itt e kő, de föntről e kő se látható


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

ím itt e kő, de föntről e kőse látható,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

nincs műszer, mellyel mindez jól megmutatható.


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

nincs műszer, mellyel mindez jól megmutatható.


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

Hisz bűnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

Hisz bűnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép,


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk, mikor, hol és mikép,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk, mikor, hol és mikép,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

de élnek dolgozók itt, költők is bűntelen,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

és csecsszopók, akikben megnő az értelem,


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

és csecsszopók, akikben megnő az értelem,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

világít bennük,őrzik, sötét pincékbe bújva,


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újból a béke ujja,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újból a béke ujja,


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

s fojtott szavunkra majdan friss szóval ők felelnek.


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 5)

Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg.


----------



## adchef (2014 Június 5)

Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg.


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

adchef írta:


> Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg.


Harom a kislany


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Harom a kislany


Ketto a kislany


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Ketto a kislany


Csak egy kislany van a vilagon


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Csak egy kislany van a vilagon


Edward kiraly, angol kiraly
Leptet fako lovan


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Edward kiraly, angol kiraly
> Leptet fako lovan


Hadd latom ugy mond, mennyit er
A welszi tartomany


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Hadd latom ugy mond, mennyit er
> A welszi tartomany


Van-e ott folyo, s foldje jo


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Van-e ott folyo, s foldje jo


Legeloin fu kover


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Legeloin fu kover


Hasznalt-e a megontozes


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Hasznalt-e a megontozes


A partos honfiver


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> A partos honfiver


felseged, valoban koronad


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> felseged, valoban koronad


legszebb gyemantja Welsz


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> legszebb gyemantja Welsz


Foldet, folyot, legelni jot


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Foldet, folyot, legelni jot


Hegyvolgyet benne lelsz


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Hegyvolgyet benne lelsz


S a nep, az istendta nep


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> S a nep, az istendta nep


Oly boldog rajra Sire


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Oly boldog rajra Sire


Kunyhoi mind hallgatva


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Kunyhoi mind hallgatva


Mint megannyi puszta sir


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

This is the 3rd of June, 1988


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Mint megannyi puszta sir


felseg, valoban


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

A highly unimportant day


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> felseg, valoban


Koronad legszebb gyemantja Welsz


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

Some airplane gliding into one of the bigger clouds over Manhattan


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Koronad legszebb gyemantja Welsz


Foldet, folyot, legelni jot


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

In a downtown far away, Mr. Toomy, our face in a crowd


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

The city was slow and tired


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

S a nep,az istenadte nep


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

The Wall Street boys wearing their ties around their necklike


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> S a nep,az istenadte nep


Oly boldog rajta Sire


----------



## ZabAndrás (2014 Június 5)

ZabAndrás írta:


> Oly boldog rajta Sire


Kunyhoi mind hallgatva


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

boxer's towels after a fight


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

Mr. Toomy stopped his pinstripe suit outside a barber shop


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

Looked at his face, took off his jacket and stepped on it


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

Who's that, what's that, what do you mean
I'll never know where I lost my dream
Who's that, what's that, gimme your name
3rd of June, end of game


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

No looking to the right
No looking to the left


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

Lenny is a target and always on track
Lenny is a target and nobody shoots
Lenny is a target lost the route


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

Ruins of a child's old fantasy
Ruins of a child was ?


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

Lenny is a target and nobody shoots
Lenny is a target lost the route


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

Mr. Toomy stopped his pinstripe suit outside a barber shop


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

Looked at his faceTook off his jacket


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

Put it on the pavementStepped on it


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

And started preaching like a monk from another world


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

After some minutes, he had a little crowd


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

Which dissappeared when a police car passed by slowly
Like rolling gloom


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

And Mr. Toomy throws his voice 'til he was the only one in the area
At this early night of June 3rd, 1988


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 5)

always look on the bright side of life


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

A Jancsival nem lehet csocsózni, panaszkodott Misu.


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Ruben nem volt átlagos kisfiú, és nem is lehetett volna az, hiszen sárkány volt az apukája.


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Így történt, hogy Lili és Ruben megismerkedtek és összebartákoztak.


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

holnap péntek lesz, és jön a három napos pihenős hétvége.


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Mindenfajta szeeplés feszültséggel jár, nehéz kiállni és elviselni, hogy most én vagyok terítéken.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 5)

Egy kéttagú összeget úgy is n-edik hatványra emelhetünk, hogy összeadjuk a két tag összes olyan hatványának szorzatát, mely hatványok kitevői összege a kéttagú összeg kitevője (azaz n), megszorozva a Pascal-háromszög n-edik sorának annyiadik elemével, ahányadaik hatványon az első tag áll a szorzatokban.


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

kirándulni fogok a hétvégén a keresztlányommal


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Késő este van, holnap korán kell kelnem és még mindig nem vagyok álmos.


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

A jövő héten igazi nyári meleg lesz, és már strandolni is lehet


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Remélem mindent jól csinálok


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 5)

A mai Irán területén található Szúza környéki ásatások során olyan agyagcserepek kerültek elő, amelyek alapján feltételezhető, hogy kb. 4000 évvel ezelőtt a babilóniaiak már alkalmazták a hasonlóság fogalmát.


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Úgy tűnik igen, mert időközben új tagból tag lettem!!!


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Így most új előre kapva, írom tovább a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Nem tudom nekem miért jelenik meg a módosít, töröl és nem csak a jelent.


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

A gyerekek holnap mennek iskolába, és innen már csak egy hét a nagybetűs szünetig.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 5)

Az f függvény egy nyílt intervallumban folytonos, ha az intervallum minden pontjában folytonos.


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Holnap pupusast fogok vacsorára készíteni, ami egy nagyon finom arab kaja.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 5)

miért húzom mindig a függvényeket? legalább kombinatorika lett volna....


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

lina.zonam írta:


> Az f függvény egy nyílt intervallumban folytonos, ha az intervallum minden pontjában folytonos.


Elég meglepő a matematikai hozzászólásaid, ilyen késői időpontban komoly


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Nem tudom meddig lesz még erőm, ezeket a hozzászólásokat irogatni.


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

De kitartó vagyok és haladok tovább, és bár mostmár lassan lecsukódik a szemem de még hátravan egy pár.


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Na még gyorsan három hozzászólás és készen vagyok újabb hússzal..


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Szeretem a rántott sajtot és a gombalevest.


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Apa hazaérkezik Svájcból, akkor utazott el, amikor még én nem szerettem ha távol volt


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Misi Jancsit mesefigurának tekintette.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 5)

kriszmisz71 írta:


> Elég meglepő a matematikai hozzászólásaid, ilyen késői időpontban komoly


matek vizsga- kicsit sok volt a matek, fáradt vagyok ugyh most ez jön


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 6)

lina.zonam írta:


> matek vizsga- kicsit sok volt a matek, fáradt vagyok ugyh most ez jön


és sikerült legalább???


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

kriszmisz71 írta:


> és sikerült legalább???


igen


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 6)

lina.zonam írta:


> igen


ügyi vagy..sőt nagyon ügyi, számomra a matematika nagyon távoli, nagyonmegfoghatatlan és nagyon szerethetetlen valami.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

kriszmisz71 írta:


> ügyi vagy..sőt nagyon ügyi, számomra a matematika nagyon távoli, nagyonmegfoghatatlan és nagyon szerethetetlen valami.


köszi  nem szeretheti mindenki ugyanazt


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

A G gráf Euler-köre olyan zárt élsorozat, mely G összes élét pontosan egyszer tartalmazza. Euler-útról akkor beszélünk, hogyha az élsorozat nem feltétlenül zárt.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

Legyen n db egymástól különböző elemünk. Ha ezekből kiválasztunk k db-ot minden lehetséges módon úgy, hogy a kiválasztott elemek sorrendje is számít és ugyanazt az elemet többször is választhatjuk, akkor n elem k-ad osztályú ismétléses variációját kapjuk.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

Véletlen jelenségnek nevezzük azokat a jelenségeket, amelyeket a leírható körülmények nem határoznak meg egyértelműen. pl. egy dobókocka feldobása


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

A valószínűségi változó az eseménytéren értelmezett valós értékű függvény.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

Ha adott n+1 db pozitív egész szám, akkor ezek között biztosan van kettő olyan, amelyek különbsége osztható n-el.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

Két térelem illeszkedő, ha egyik részhalmaza a másiknak.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

Cipőmben a csóka és a tehén 
Előbb él együtt, mint veled én
Folyóból elöbb kiszáll a sügér, 
Mint hogy te hozzám visszatérj


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

Vagyok király leánya,
S vénülésem gyötör,
Tömlöcöm a személyem,
S béklyóm e sima bőr.
Jaj szöknék, s mint a koldus
Járnék az ég alatt, 
Hogy utoljára egyszer
Meglássam árnyadat.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

Mit kitéptek még újra nő,
Még élhet, aki holt,
Mit elloptak, még visszajő-
De ami volt, az volt.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

Van ki többet ígér,
mint amit adni képes,
Mindent, ami élte
fogytáig az övé lesz...


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

Tedd, vagy ne tedd, de ne próbáld.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

Attól a perctől kezdve, hogy a kétség először fogta el, nem lelt nyugalmat.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 6)

Pók, pete, pondró, tücsök, bogár
Kullancsok, hernyók, giliszta-pár,
Szöcske, csiga, szalonka-tojás.
Begyemből kapjátok, nemde csodás?
Tente, tente, haramja, zsivány,
Repülni nem is olyan könnyű ám


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

1


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

2


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

3


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

4


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

5


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

6


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

7


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

8


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

9


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

Nem tudom még mennyi kell a 20-hoz.


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

Keresem a nevem alatti számlálót.


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

De nem találom.


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

Ezt sem.


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

Meg mást sem.


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

Például a hangoskönyveket...


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

Pedig nagyon szerete őket...


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

akkor most 1


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

meg még 1


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

Most egy kicsit elnézek máshova...


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

...mert ezt a számolósdit...


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

...kicsit bugyutának találom.


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

Szörnyű!


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

Ha megvan...


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

...a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

...akkor is...


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

10


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

...várni kell...


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

...48 órát.


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

Ha jól számolom...


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

...megvan ...


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

...a 20.


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

bgdssusu írta:


> 9


Látom te is hasonló problémáv küzdesz!


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

11


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

Ó igen egyszer már megvolt, de most megint új tag lettem. Így újra csinálom.


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

13


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

14


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

15


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

16


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

17


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

18


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

19


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

20


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

1


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

2


----------



## stabo (2014 Június 6)

Liolla írta:


> 2


3


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

3


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

4


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

5


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

6


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

7


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

8


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

9


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

10


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

11


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

12


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

13


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

14


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

15


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

16


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

17


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

18


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

19


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

20


----------



## fizo (2014 Június 6)

az új tagságért


----------



## fizo (2014 Június 6)

ismét


----------



## fizo (2014 Június 6)

egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## fizo (2014 Június 6)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## fizo (2014 Június 6)

három, te vagy az én párom


----------



## klarry (2014 Június 6)

Valakinek bejött ez az egész?Én még mindig nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal!Meddig kell erre várni?


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz és megpályázom az állandó tag szintet.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Kutyás lettem.


----------



## klarry (2014 Június 6)

Az állandó tagsághoz mit kell tenni?


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Hatlábú.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Nem akartam az lenni.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Eszem ágában sem volt.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Meggyőződéses kutyátlan voltam harminchat éven keresztül.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Szilárd elvi alapon nem volt kutyám.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Szeretem a függetlenséget, még akkor is, ha nemigen volt részem benne soha.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Ebbe bele is nyugodtam rég.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

De hogy még egy kutyától is függjek, ez soknak tűnt fel előttem.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Harminhat évig el nem tudtam volna képzelni, hogy egy póráz végére kötve naponta háromszor lemasírozzak egy térre, ahol nincs semmi sem, és ami van, hát arról jobb nem beszélni.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Tudtam, hogy aki kutyát tart, az kutyás lesz.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Elkutyásodik.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Kutyásokkal ismerkedik, kutyákról beszél, sőt kutyákkal beszél, kutyával fekszik, és kutyával kel, kutyával álmodik: elkutyul.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

A kutya büdös, továbbá zajos, és harap.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Ennyit tudtam a kutyáról, és ez nekem elég volt.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Kutya-tudásomat sétáltattam nap mint nap, több mint harminchat éven át.


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Aztán egyszer csak kutya-tudásom elkóborolt, elszökött, nem leltem sehol, hamarosan már nem is kerestem.


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_Régi letűnt kor, s ősi világ szeretett fejedelme_


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Kutyát sétáltattam helyette.


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_ (akkor munka se volt, csak pihenés, nyugalom;_


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_mennyei villám sem - nem kellett senkibe lőni -_


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_ s dúsan termett - nem fúrva a mélybe - a föld):_


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_szép ünnepségén te siess Priscushoz örömmel,_


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_ illő hogy részt végy rítusodon magad is._


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_Hat tél múltával, Legjobb Atya, őt hazahoztad_


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_ már Latium s békés, új Numa vára alól._


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_Látod-e éppen olyan bőség ez is itt, meg a luxus_


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_ akkora éppen, mint Róma piacterein._


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_Mekkora bőkezűség, hogy roskad tán a sok asztal,_


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Remélem, Bächer Iván ott az égi mezőkön megbocsátja 1 oldal eltulajdonítását.


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_ Sáturnus, teneked szól az egész lakoma!_


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_S ünneped értékét magasabbra emelheti még az,_


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_ hogy takarékos atya ő is, ahogy megüli._


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Érdekes a különböző idézeteket így összeolvasni.


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_Ámde, te Szent - úgy légy a decembered által imádva -_


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_ sokszor hozd neki még vissza e szép napokat._


----------



## Biseka (2014 Június 6)

Mondhatni üdítő!


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_Kérdezgetsz, Priscus, milyen is lennék a jövőben,_


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_ hogyha vagyont kapnék hirtelen és befolyást._


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_Majdani lelkületét ki beszélhetné el előre?_


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 6)

_ Mondd, ha oroszlánná válsz, te milyen leszel úgy?_


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

"Az igaz barát olyan, mint az egészség, csak akkor értékeled, mikor már elvesztetted."


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

"A jósors szerzi, a balsors próbára teszi a barátokat."


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Ahol eltörtél, ott leszel erős, ahol vesztettél, ott leszel legyőzhetetlen és ahol el akarnak felejteni, ott leszel felejthetetlen!.."


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

"Az élet küzdelem,hogy valami lehetetlent véghezvigyen,hogy sikerrel járjon vagy pusztuljon,tudván,hogy megpróbálta."


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

"A szerelem olyas valami,amit kapni kell,amit se szavakkal,se szánalommal,még észérvekkel sem megvásárolható."


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

"Mindannyiunk életében van egy elmondhatatlan titok,egy elérhetetlen álom és egy elfelejthetetlen szerelem..."


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

"Becsüld azt, amid van, kívánd azt, ami nem a tiéd, de semmiképpen se sírj olyan után, amit már elvesztettél."


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Akinek gyereke van, nem vénülhet meg, annak gondoskodni és idegeskedni kell.

Móricz Zsigmond


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Nem szabad pórázon tartani egy gyereket, mert akkor elveszed a lehetőségét attól, hogy magától fejlődjön.


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Attól a perctől fogva, hogy megszületik a gyermeked, aggódsz, hogy a világ mit fog velük tenni. Azon gondolkozol, hogy te magad mit fogsz velük tenni. Saját magunk lehetünk a legnagyobb ellenségünk.


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Csak akkor születik barátság, ha két hasonló ember egymásra talál, ha - óriási nehézségek árán, tapogatózva, félszavakkal, avagy elképesztő gyorsasággal - ráéreznek egymás gondolataira.


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Csak aki önmagában bízik, bízhat másokban is. És ez a bizalom minden csalódást kibír. Mert ha a másik megcsalja vagy ellép mellőle, akkor is állva marad.

Müller Péter


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Inkább hajlok az őszinteségre még akkor is, ha nagyon fáj.


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

A megbízható embert még ellensége is tiszteli.

Wass Albert


----------



## aya hime (2014 Június 6)

Köszi!


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Minden kezdet nehéz, ám legnehezebb az emberi kapcsolatokat felépíteni.


----------



## Nijja (2014 Június 6)

már van friss cseresznyénk a kertben


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Ha valamit igazán szeretsz, nem akarhatod, hogy örökre ugyanolyan maradjon. Engedned kell, hogy szabadon változhasson.


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Szeretni mindig is mámorítóbb érzés, mint szeretve lenni. Hát még mennyivel biztonságosabb.


----------



## Nijja (2014 Június 6)

hiába jó volna


----------



## aya hime (2014 Június 6)

Aki üvegházban él, ne dobálózzon kövekkel!


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Jól csak a szívével lát az ember. Ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan.

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
A kis herceg


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Az egyetlen ember, aki valóban megért bennünket, az anya...


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

A boldogságunk vagy a boldogtalanságunk attól függ, ahogyan az eseményeket fogadjuk, és 
nem az események természetétől.


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

A Jó és az Igazság minden ember számára ugyanaz; a kellemes viszont mindenkinek más.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Két fogpiszkáló megy fel a hegyre, elmegy mellettük egy süni. 
-Erre az egyik megszólal! 
- Te nem is tudtam hogy megy busz a hegyre! !


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Nyuszika élménybeszámolót tart a Medvének a tegnap esti randiról
Te Medve! A Rókalány elhívott a lakására, levetkőzött nekem! Hú Medve, ha ott lettél volna! És táncolt nekem ruha nélkül! Hú Medve ha ott lettél volna! És akkor hanyatt dobta magát az ágyon és azt mondta: mindenem a tied! Hú Medve, ha ott lettél volna! Sokkal több mindent el tudtunk volna hozni!


----------



## aya hime (2014 Június 6)

Minél többet adsz, annál több jó dolog történik veled.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Vadnyugati kocsma. Nyuszika berugja a lengőajtót. Felháborodva.dühösen kérdi,ki festette pirosra a lovam? A farkas mondja. Én. Baj? Nem.csak szólok.megszáradt a festék.lehet


----------



## aya hime (2014 Június 6)

Váratlan események váratlan lépésekre késztetik az embert.

Cassandra Clare


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni?


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

A cigány álláshirdetésre jelentkezik, mint favágó.
- Hát cigány, milyen referenciamunkát tudsz felmutatni, hogy elnyerd az állást?
- Há' dikmá, á káláhári erdőt!
- Cigány, a Kalahári az nem erdő, hanem sivatag!!!
- Mosmá!


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Az apa bemegy a kisfia szobájába, hogy jóéjszakát kívánjon neki. A gyereknek lidérces álma van, nyög, sír, forgolódik. Az apja felkölti, és nyugtatgatja, kérdezi mi baj van. A gyerek elmondja, azt álmodta, hogy Margit nagynéni meghalt. Apja megnyugtatja, hogy Margit néni teljesen jól van, és betakarja a gyereket, hogy aludjon tovább. Másnap Margit nagynéni meghal.
Néhány nap múlva az apa ismét felmegy a fia szobájába, hogy jóéjszakát kívánjon neki. A fiának ismét lidérces álma van, az apja felkölti és kérdezi mi baj. A fiú most azt mondja, azt álmodta, hogy a nagypapa meghalt. Apja megnyugtatja, hogy a nagyi teljesen jól van, és betakarja a gyereket, hogy aludjon tovább. Másnap a nagypapa meghal. 
Egy hét múlva, hasonlóan, az apa este felmegy a fia szobájába, hogy jóéjszakát kívánjon neki. A gyereknek ismét lidérces álma van, az apa felkölti, és kérdezi mi a baj. A gyerek sírva válaszol, hogy azt álmodta, hogy az apja meghalt. Megnyugtatja a fiát, hogy teljesen jól érzi magát, betakarja, és mondja neki hogy aludjon csak nyugodtan, minden rendben van. 
Az apa visszamegy a hálószobába, lefekszik, de nem tud elaludni, annyira fél. Másnap reggel halálra van rémülve, mert komolyan hiszi, hogy meg fog halni. Felöltözik, majd kocsival elindul a munkahelyére, de rettenetesen óvatosan vezet, nehogy valami baleset történjen. Nem mer ebédelni, mert fél az ételmérgezéstől. Mindenkit elkerül, mert meg van győződve, hogy valaki meg akarja ölni. Minden zajra felugrik, minden mozgásra az asztal alá bújik. 
Délután hazamegy, az ajtóban találkozik a feleségével.
- Atyaúristen! Micsoda szörnyű napom volt! Egész életemben ilyen rosszul még nem voltam - mondja az asszonynak. 
Mire az asszony:
- Neked volt szörnyű napod? Hát még nekünk! Képzeld a postás ma reggel itt halt meg az ajtónk előtt!


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

A radiológus magához hívatja a beteget:
- Van egy jó és egy rossz hírem, melyiket mondjam először?
- A rosszat, doktor úr!
- Rendben. A röntgenfelvételén egy nagy kiterjedésű, rosszindulatú tumor látszik!
- Hát ez szörnyű, és mi a jó hír?
- Photoshoppal el tudom tüntetni.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Egyik délután egy kisgyerekes anyukának el kellett mennie otthonról, és a férje vigyázott a gyerekre. A másfél éves kislány nemrég kapott valakitől egy kis teáskészletet, azzal játszott. Miközben apja a tévében a híradót nézte, a gyerek odatotyogott hozzá és megkínálta egy kis "teával". A játékcsészében természetesen csak víz volt. Az apuka szívesen részt vett a játékban, megitta, megköszönte. A kislány annyira élvezte a dolgot, hogy folyamatosan hozta apának a teát. Néhány óra múlva hazajött az anya, férje büszkén mutatja neki, hogy mit játszottak a kislánnyal. A gyerek odaviszi neki a csésze teát, ő megissza. Az anya megvárja, míg visszaadja a csészét, majd megszólal:
- Arra nem gondoltál, hogy az egyetlen hely, ahonnan vizet tud hozni a gyerek, az a WC?


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Az istentisztelet vége felé a lelkész megkérdezte nyáját:
- Hányan bocsátottatok meg az ellenetek vétkezőknek?
Mindenki feltartotta a kezét, kivéve egy törékeny idős hölgyet.
- Jones asszony!? Ön elzárkózik attól, hogy megbocsásson ellenségeinek?!
- Nekem nincs egyetlen ellenségem sem - mondta kedvesen mosolyogva az apró hölgy.
- Asszonyom, ez igen szokatlan. Megkérdezhetem, mennyi idős is Ön?
- Kilencvennyolc múltam - felelte az ősz matróna.
- Kedves asszonyom, megkérhetem, hogy jöjjön ki ide a gyülekezet elé, s mesélje el nekünk, miképpen lehetséges, hogy valaki majdnem százéves, és nincs egyetlen ellensége sem!
Az aranyos néni kitotyogott a lelkész mellé, szembefordult a gyülekezettel, és csak ennyit mondott angyali mosollyal:
- Túléltem a rohadékokat!


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Egy borongós őszi napon az öreg indián elmegy a varázslóhoz és megkérdezi:
- Milyen lesz a tél?
- Kemény hideg tél lesz.
- Biztos?
- Biztos.
- Gyűjtsek fát?
- Még kérded? Gyűjts!
- A családom is gyűjtsön?
- A családod is.
- Az egész törzs gyűjtsön?
- Az egész törzs...persze.
Az öreg elballag, a varázslónak pedig kezd rossz lelkiismerete lenni. Mi van, ha felesleges munkát adott az öregnek? Hát bemegy a városba, a meteorológiai intézetbe, és megkérdezi:
- Milyen lesz a tél?
- Kemény, hideg tél lesz.
- Biztos?
- Biztos. A szatellit-felvételeken remekül látszik, hogy az indiánok már mindenfelé gyűjtik a fát...


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Egy férfi egy álláshirdetésre jelentkezik az állatkertben. Kiderül, hogy az állatkert legfőbb látványossága, a gorilla, nemrég pusztult el, és attól félnek, ha ez kiderül, nem jönnek majd a látogatók. Az állatkert igazgatója magas fizetést igér a férfinak, ha jól eljátsza a gorilla szerepét jelmezbe öltözve.
A jelentkező megdöbben az ajánlaton, de mivel nagyon kell neki a pénz, elfogadja az állást. Beöltözik és bezárják a ketrecbe. A produkciója egészen jól sikerül, a látogatók odavannak a gorilláért. A férfi egyre jobban belejön a mókába, le-fel ugrál, mászik, hintázik. Egyszer azonban egy akrobata mutatvány rosszul sül el, a magasban ugorva nem tud elkapni egy kötelet, és áttörve a rácsokat átzuhan az oroszlán ketrecébe. Míg a földön fekszik, az oroszlán egy hatalmasat üvölt. A férfi rémülten kiabálni kezd: "Segítség! Segítség!" Erre az oroszlán közel hajol hozzá és a fülébe súgja:
- Ne ordíts, te őrült! Mindkettőnket ki fognak rúgni!


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Egy vadász először viszi el a feleségét vadászni. Elmagyarázza mit hogyan kell, hogy töltse meg a fegyvert, hogy célozzon, ha lelő valamit, siessen oda, nehogy valamelyik másik vadász magának akarja a zsákmányt, stb. Különválnak, kis idő múlva lövést hall a felesége irányából. Elindul a hang irányába, majd meglátja a feleségét és egy másik vadászt egy tetem feletthangosan vitatkozni. Amikor közelebb ér, hallja, hogy a vadász ezt kiabálja:
- Oké, asszonyom, oké, megegyeztünk, ez a maga őze. Csak annyit engedjen meg, hogy levegyem róla a nyergemet!


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Pistike egy nagy egyessel megy haza az iskolából. Az anyja kérdőre vonja:
- Hogy lehet, hogy ilyen rossz jegyet kaptál?
- Egy sajnálatos hiányzás miatt.
- De hát nem is hiányoztál a suliból!
- Én nem, de a padtársam igen.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Cserbenhagyásos gázolás áldozatát faggatják a rendőrök:
- Mit tud mondani az elkövetőről?
- Az anyósom volt.
- Miből gondolja?
- Felismertem a kacagását.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

*Petőfi Sándor - Látomás
Kimegyek a kertbe
Ott van apám
Látom ás...*


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Annyi emberrel találkozunk az életben, de csupán néhány gyakorol nagy hatást szívünkre és lelkünkre. Ők azok, akik kitöltik gondolatainkat, s akik mindig fontosak maradnak számunkra: igaz barátaink.


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Aki már veszített el olyasvalamit, amit elveszíthetetlennek gondolt (és velem ez már
számtalanszor előfordult), az rájön, hogy valójában semmije sincs. És ha semmim sincs, akkor az időmet sem kell arra fecsérelnem, hogy vigyázzak a dolgaimra, amelyek valójában nem is az enyémek. Sokkal jobban teszem, ha úgy élek, mintha minden napom életem első - vagy utolsó - napja volna.

Paulo Coelho


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

"Gyakran túl gyorsan élünk, nem látjuk a száguldásban
az utat szegélyező tájat és nem vesszük észre a
kezüket felénk nyújtó embereket."


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

"Az ember olyan, mint a gyöngyhalász. Számtalanszor lemerül és keresi a gyöngyöt. De vajon hányszor találja meg? Hányszor merül hiába, hogy aztán üres kézzel jöjjön fel ismét? Fuldokolva, fogyó oxigénnel, reményvesztetten bukkan ismét a felszínre. Lemondana már, de nem képes rá. Valami vonzza őt a mélybe. Az igazgyöngy... Merül és merül, keres és kutat..."

Melissa Moretti


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

"Szörnyű úgy élni, hogy valaki nem élvezi a munkáját. S éppen olyan szörnyű úgy élni, hogy nem ismeri a szépet: a jó könyv ízét, a szép zenét, a verset, egyszóval a művészi szépet nem ismeri. Pedig a szellemet éppúgy nem csaphatjuk be, mint a testet: ha csak egyoldalúan és csak pótlékokkal táplálják, előbb-utóbb elsorvad. A szellem olyan, mint a drágakő: minél több oldaláról csiszoljuk ki, annál szebben ragyog."


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

"Nem kívánom senkitől,
hogy csodás dolgot tegyen,
de joggal elvárom mindenkitől,
hogy mindig ember legyen."


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

"Ahogy egyre idősebb leszel, megtanulod, hogy két kezed van: az egyik, hogy magadon segíts, a másik pedig azért, hogy másokon."


----------



## aya hime (2014 Június 6)

Pénzzel, kábítószerrel meg álmokkal nem lehet megszabadulni a fájdalomtól.


----------



## aya hime (2014 Június 6)

Ha egyedül vagy, senki nem árulhat el.

Brandon Sanderson


----------



## aya hime (2014 Június 6)

Azt hiszem, oda megyek, ahova akarok. Bárcsak tudnám, hová menjek.

Layne Staley


----------



## Szabó Emma (2014 Június 6)




----------



## aya hime (2014 Június 6)

A sors útjai kifürkészhetetlenek, de tudom, hogy a valódi vég csak akkor jön el, ha minden jól végződik.

Abigail Gibbs


----------



## Szabó Emma (2014 Június 6)




----------



## aya hime (2014 Június 6)

Egy férfit úgy tudsz biztosan megtartani, ha a karodba zárod.

Mae West


----------



## csoki321 (2014 Június 6)




----------



## csoki321 (2014 Június 6)




----------



## csoki321 (2014 Június 6)




----------



## csoki321 (2014 Június 6)




----------



## aya hime (2014 Június 6)




----------



## csoki321 (2014 Június 6)




----------



## csoki321 (2014 Június 6)




----------



## csoki321 (2014 Június 6)




----------



## lol85 (2014 Június 6)

" Ha nem akarsz semmit, bármikor megkaphatod." ( Calvin Coolidge )


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"A linux felhasználóbarát. mindössze megválogatja a barátait..."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Tévedni mindenkinek szabad, csak a mérnöknek észre kell vennie."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

Mottó: „Nem szükséges változtatni. A túlélés nem kötelez.”
(W. Edwards Deming, 1900-1993)


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Az optimista úgy véli, hogy a lehetséges legjobb világban élünk. A pesszimista attól tart, hogy ez így van."
"The optimist proclaims that we live in the best of all possible worlds; and the pessimist fears this is true."
Irving Caesar


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Nyugi! Minden a legnagyobb rendben csúszik ki a kezeim közül..."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"A démonokat dobolással elűzni igyekvő bennszülötteket lenézik azok a civilizált amerikaiak, akik dudálással akarják feloszlatni a közlekedési dugókat..."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

A PROGRAM az, ami az adatokat hibaüzenetekké konvertálja.


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

A kudarc nem végleges, a feladás teszi azzá.


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

Bárki aki aritmetikai módszerekkel akar előállítani egy véletlen számot, az a bűn állapotában leledzik.


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Minél korszakalkotóbb ötlettel állsz elő, annál több hülyén kell átverekedned magadat."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"... hogy eljussunk oda, ahova emberi kéz még nem tette be a lábát."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Sebeink emlékeztetnek arra, hogy a múlt valóban megtörtént"


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

A NASA-nak van egy mondása: teszteld, hogy mit röpítesz, röpítsd azt, amit tesztelsz.
NASA has a saying: test what you fly, fly what you test.


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

“A Múltnak és Jövőnek van kiterjedése de nem léteznek. A Jelen létezik de nincs kiterjedése.”
Szent Ágoston


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"- Tudja, nem vagyok biztos benne, hogy van-e egyáltalán valóság.
A férfi a homlokát ráncolta, nem egészen értette, hogy mire céloz.
- Hát nem illúzió az egész életünk? - folytatta.
- Hogy érti ezt?
- Nos, minden, ami a múltban volt, csak emlék. Nem igaz?
- De igaz.
- És minden, ami a jövőben lesz, az csak képzelet. Mindkettő tehát puszta illúzió. Az emlékek megbízhatatlanok, a jövőt illetően pedig csak spekulációkba bocsátkozhatunk. Az egyetlen dolog, ami teljesen valós, a jelen pillanat - és ez állandóan változik, ingadozik a képzelet és az emlékek között. Szóval érti, mire gondolok? Az egész életünk csupa illúzió."
Jeffery Deaver


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

“A csődhöz három út vezet.
• A leggyorsabb a szerencsejáték.
• A legkellemesebb a szex.
• De a legbiztosabb a technológia.”
Georges Pompidou


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Ami egy szoftverfejlesztő társaságban az értéket képviseli, az este megfogja a táskáját, hazamegy, majd reggel ismét bejön."
Ismeretlen


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Légy üdvözölve az antitrösztperek posztmodern világában, ahol a 'nagy'
szükségszerűen a 'rossz'-at jelenti, ahol a magas profit kormányzati
szabályozást von maga után, ahol a vezetőket agresszív levelekkel támadják,
ahol a magas árazás rablást, az alacsony pedig monopóliumra törést jelent,
ahol a vevők kedvenc termékeinek együttes értékesítése illegális, ahol a
sikeres vállalatok jutalma a feldarabolás. Ez az az orwelli világ, amelyben
a Microsoft generációnk legjelentősebb és legtöbb kérdést felvető
antitrösztháborúját vívja." /Robert A. Levy - Seattle Times/


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Ez a piaci kínálat igazi kincsestár a vásárlók számára, és ha a Microsoft
meg is nehezítette egy-két versenytársának helyzetét, akkor abból - Bill
Gates után - az átlagos felhasználók húzták a legtöbb hasznot. Egyetlen
piac sem működik tökéletesen, de gondoljunk csak bele az alternatívákba.
Ahogy azt egy bölcs gondolkodó mondta: a piacnak nem kell tökéletesen
működnie. Elég, ha jobban működik, mint a kormány." /James Freeman - USA Today/


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"A földön nincs értelmes élet, én is éppen csak beugrottam."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Nem iszom, nem dohányzom, nem nőzöm, minden nap 6-kor kelek.De mindez megváltozik, ha kikerülök a dutyiból."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Jobb körökben a kaviar is része a létminimumnak."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"A fold IQ-szintje állandó, csak egyre többen vagyunk hozza."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Draga szüleim, küldjetek 10.000 Ft-ot, hogy megnyugodjak, nincsenek anyagi gondjaitok."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Korán keltem, hol az arany?"


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"A kocogás azoknak való, akik nem elég intelligensek a TV-nézéshez."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Ha valami nem sikerül elsőre, nevezd el 1.0-nak."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Nem aggódom az adósságom miatt. Elég nagy ahhoz, hogy vigyázzon magara."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"Ha nem a megbeszélt helyre mész, mindegy, hogy mennyit késel."


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 6)

"A világnak több szerény zsenire lenne szüksége. Olyan kevesen maradtunk."


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“You can never get a cup of tea large enough or a book long enough to suit me.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“I say let the world go to hell, but I should always have my tea.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“I shouldn't think even millionaires could eat anything nicer than new bread and real butter and honey for tea.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“My hour for tea is half-past five, and my buttered toast waits for nobody.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“A cup of tea would restore my normality."


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“Honestly, if you're given the choice between Armageddon or tea, you don't say 'what kind of tea?”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“Arthur blinked at the screens and felt he was missing something important. Suddenly he realized what it was.
"Is there any tea on this spaceship?" he asked.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“If leeches ate peaches instead of my blood, then I would be free to drink tea in the mud!”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“Thank God for tea! What would the world do without tea! How did it exist? I am glad I was not born before tea.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“There are those who love to get dirty and fix things. They drink coffee at dawn, beer after work. And those who stay clean, just appreciate things. At breakfast they have milk and juice at night. There are those who do both, they drink tea.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“Tea is the magic key to the vault where my brain is kept.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“There is something in the nature of tea that leads us into a world of quiet contemplation of life.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“The scattered tea goes with the leaves and every day a sunset dies.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“My dear if you could give me a cup of tea to clear my muddle of a head I should better understand your affairs.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“While there is tea, there is hope."


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“There are few nicer things than sitting up in bed, drinking strong tea, and reading.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“While her lips talked culture, her heart was planning to invite him to tea”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“For me starting the day without a pot of tea would be a day forever out of kilter.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“I feel like a cup of tea with no milk. I just had one. It was disgusting.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“Drinking tea with a pinch of imagination!”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“Tea should be taken in solitude.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“Tea is one of the main stays of civilization in this country.”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“Wouldn't it be dreadful to live in a country where they didn't have tea?”


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 7)

“It snowed last year too: I made a snowman and my brother knocked it down and I knocked my brother down and then we had tea.”


----------



## hajnalikod (2014 Június 7)

3


----------



## Mojzer Orsolya (2014 Június 7)

szeretném megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Mojzer Orsolya (2014 Június 7)

ha ehhez ide kell irni akkor hajrá


----------



## Mojzer Orsolya (2014 Június 7)

állandó tag státusz


----------



## Mojzer Orsolya (2014 Június 7)

31 nemsokára


----------



## Mojzer Orsolya (2014 Június 7)

mindig csak pozitivan


----------



## Mojzer Orsolya (2014 Június 7)

19830608


----------



## Julienn (2014 Június 7)

Nagyon szeretném , ha állandó tag lehetnék.


----------



## Julienn (2014 Június 7)

Vigyázz mire vágysz mert a végén még meg is kapod!


----------



## Mojzer Orsolya (2014 Június 7)

én is arra hajtok


----------



## Julienn (2014 Június 7)

Jó is lehet neked Orsi!


----------



## Julienn (2014 Június 7)

ÚGY IS LEGYEN!


----------



## Maris268 (2014 Június 7)

látom valaki téll szó szerint értette, h lehet írni bármit


----------



## Julienn (2014 Június 7)

Bocs!


----------



## Maris268 (2014 Június 7)

nem rád gondoltam voltak akik csak ilyen betúket írogattak, h grgdw meg ehhez hasonlókat


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

Diákok aranyköpései


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

A Pragmatica Sanctio amnesztiát és dinasztiát hirdetett.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

Miután Napóleon vesztett a népek csatájában elköltözött Elba szigetére.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

A hellenizmus a görög és a keleti kultúra öntöződése.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

grammatica szanció


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

Melyek hazánk természetes életközösségei? Magyar, német, finn.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

Milyen a gyékény gyökérzete? Csavargó.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

Az oroszlán jellemzése. - hangja: vastag, kitörő - látása: gonosz


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

A kutatók az őshazában megtaláltak az ősmagyarok hátrahagyott részeit.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

Julius Ceasart a márciusi Idusok ölték meg.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

És akkor a költő megírta Szundi két apródja című verset.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

Az őserdő olyan terület, ahova emberi kéz meg nem tette be a lábat


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

Az Árpád-korban a szentéletű férfiak és nők kolostorban egyesültek.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

A Föld nappal a Nap körül forog, éjjel a Hold körül kering.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

Iluska szegény árva kislány volt, se apja, se anyja, és a nagynénje is csak szívességből hozta a világra.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

Spanyolország legnagyobb hegyei a Piramisok.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

A Szentlélek postagalamb képében szállt az apostolokra.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

A harangvirág a bimbambuszok családjába tartozik.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

Luther Mártont kiszögezték a wittenbergi templom kapujára.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

Zrinyit a bécsi kamarilla által felbérelt vadkan ölte meg.


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 7)

Ebben a szóban r é s z e g e s hasonulás van.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 7)

A tanár felelteti Pistikét:
- Pistike honnan jön az áram?
- Az őserdőből.
- Ezt miből gondolod?
- Mert amikor a múltkor elment az áram, apa azt mondta, hogy már megint lekapcsolták az áramot ezek a majmok.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 7)

Irodalom órán
- Pistike, neked ki a kedvenc íród?
- A papám. Ő szokta írni az igazolásokat, amikor nem jövök iskolába.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 7)

Néha, ha valaki mosolyog,
Nem azért teszi, mert vidám
Hanem azért, mert erős.


----------



## lol85 (2014 Június 8)




----------



## lol85 (2014 Június 8)




----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Akinek van miért élnie, szinte minden hogyant ki tud bírni.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Hiába fordítasz hátat annak, ami előtted áll.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Vannak határok, de nem ott, ahol az emberek látni vélik.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Sikeres ember az, aki szilárd alapokat tud építeni azokból a kövekből, amelyeket mások hajigálnak rá.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Mérd azzal a sikert, hogy miről kellett lemondanod azért, hogy megkaphasd.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Mindig emlékezz arra, hogy az igyekezet és a küzdelem megelőzi a sikert, még a szótárban is.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Ha gyenge vagy hozzá, hogy harcolj, öleld át ellenséged. Amíg mindkét karja átölel, addig nem tud fegyvert fogni rád.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Tegyünk valami olyant minden nap, amitől félünk.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Ha valaki sikeres akar lenni, akkor hibái számát meg kell dupláznia.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Az összetűzés mindig a második szóval kezdődik.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

A szemet-szemért vakítja meg az egész világot.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Sorsodat a döntés pillanataiban alakítod.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Csak a döglött hal úszik az árral.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Könnyebb száz világi vágyat meghódítani, mint egyről lemondani.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

A jól megcsinált dolog jobb, mint a jól elmondott.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Ha az egyedüli ima, amit elmondasz egész életedben, így hangzana: “Köszönöm”, az is elegendő lenne.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Amíg az ember törekszik valamire, hibázik is.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

A szeretet és gyűlölet tükre által látod magad a legtisztábban.


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

Minden erő legyőzhető, csak egy nem: a lemondás.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Az erényt tanulni kell.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Aki gyorsan ad ,duplán ad.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Latolgatni tízszer kell ,dönteni csak egyszer.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

aki kapni akar, tanuljon meg adni.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Félénket is bátorrá teszi a szükség.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Semmi sem gyötör jobban,mint a meghiúsult remény.


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

*Élj minden napot úgy, mintha az lenne életed utolsó napja, és megtanulod mélyen becsülni a lehetőségeket.*


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

nincs olyan rossz ,amelyben ne lenne valami jó is,


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

*Egy gödör ásását leszámítva kevés dolog van, amit rögtön legfelül lehet kezdeni.*


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

*Magunkon ítélkezni sokkal nehezebb, mint másokon. Ha sikerül helyesen ítélkezned saját magad fölött, az annak a jele, hogy valódi bölcs vagy.*


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

*Amikor fiatal voltam, azt hittem, hogy a pénz fontos az életben. Most, hogy már öreg vagyok, tudom, hogy így van.*


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Semmit sem szert jobban a vágy mint amit nem szabad.


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

*Az álmok tényleg valóra válnak, ha valóra váltod őket.*


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

A gyógyulás akarás a gyógyulás része .


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

A botlás másodszorra már hiba.


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

*Mindenki lehet nagy ember, mert bárki képes másokat szolgálni. A szolgálathoz nem kell egyetemi végzettség. Nem kell hozzá egyeztetni az alanyt az állítmánnyal. Csak hálatelt szív kell hozzá, szeretettől áthatott lélek.*


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

*Vannak szép köntösbe bújtatott ostobaságok, mint ahogy vannak igen jól öltözött ostobák.*


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

*A divat kegyetlen úr, utadba áll, hogy ne tudd meglátni az örök értékűt.*


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

A nélkülözőnek sok minden hiányzik a kapzsinak minden.


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

Ne veszítsd el a fejed, mert az élet még szeretné megsimogatni.


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

"Előtted áll az élet. Nem csoda, ha nem látsz tőle semmit."


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

"Ha három madár ül egy kerítésen, és kettő elhatározza, hogy elrepül, hány madár marad a kerítésen? A válasz: három. A tanulság: attól, hogy elhatározol valamit, még nem teszed meg."


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

"Amikor valakit bírálsz, nem őt minősíted, hanem önmagadat."


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

"A siker csodálatos dolog, de az ember nem tud éjszaka hozzábújni, ha fázik."


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

"Egy jó idézet gyémánt a bölcs ember ujján, de kavics a bolond kezében."


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Heves tűz gyorsan kiég.


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

"Minden kijárat egyben bejárat valahova."


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Nem dicsőség a sasnak ha legyőzi a galambot.


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

“Aki harcol, veszíthet. Aki nem harcol, már vesztett is.”


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Bűn bűnt vonszol magával.


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

"Ezer szó sem hagy az emberben olyan mély nyomot, mint egyetlen tett."


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

"Szinte minden szülő odaadná az életét a gyerekéért - de olyan kevesen hajlandók komoly áldozatot hozni érte."


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Ahány nyelvet beszélsz ,annyi embert érsz.


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

"A titok ajtaját nem olyan nehéz kinyitni, mint ahogyan azt az emberek gondolják. Ellenkezőleg, az a szörnyű, milyen nehéz bezárni."


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Az éhség a legjobb szakács.


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

''Az ember ne a méltóságát védje, hanem a méltósága védje meg őt.''


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

Aki üvegházban él, ne dobálózzon kövekkel!


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

''A tudás veszélyes lehet, a közömbösség azonban összehasonlíthatatlanul veszélyesebb nála.''


----------



## koveva77 (2014 Június 8)

''Nem az a szegény, akinek kevés a vagyona, hanem az, aki többet kíván.''


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Az ész mindig a szív balekja.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Ha élni akarsz hagyj másokat élni.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

annyit érünk amennyit tudunk.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

Ne kezdj olyannal ,akinek nincs veszteni valója.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

az ész nem sokáig tudja játszani a szív szerepét.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

A férfi sorsa a nő.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

A hazukság a gyenge fegyvere.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 8)

A hazugság a gyenge fegyvere.


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

jöttem én is hozzászólást gyűjtögetni


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

egy jó könyvért bármit


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

bár végtelenül kíváncsi lennék, hol lehet megnézni, hány hozzászólásnál tart már az ember


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

óóó, megtaláltam...


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

ezzel együtt ezek szerint 7 hozzászólásnál tartok


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

újabban rákaptam Gena Showalter könyveire


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

Az utolsó rész, amit még sikerült megtalálnom sajnos mindenhol csak részletként van fent neten


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

vagy én vagyok teljesen bamba hozzá....


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

Szóval az Éjsötét hazugság című könyvet keresem


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

és ez az egyetlen hely, ahol eddig rábukkantam, bár a jogi dolgok miatt most irkálhatok, hogy legyen esélyem hozzáférni


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

na még 8 magvas gondolat...


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

szóval nagyon várom a történet folytatását, bár nem tudom, mikor kerülnek fordításra a könyvek


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

addig is muszáj leszek majd más olvasnivaló után nézni


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

régebben imádtam rejtő könyveket olvasni


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

sajnos már nem igazán találok tőle olyanokat, amit nem olvastam már régen rongyosra


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

nem is értem, hogy Rejtő Jenő könyvei és a Star Wars "mániám" után hogy keveredhettem Gena Showalter könyveihez...


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

még egy hozzászólás és megvan a 20


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

el sem hiszem, hogy összejött...


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

1


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

2


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

3


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

4


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)




----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)




----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

7


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

8


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

9


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

10


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

11


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

12


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

13


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

14


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

15


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

16


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

17


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

18


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

19


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 8)

20


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

sziasztok


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

szeretnék


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

belépni


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

és


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

tagja


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

lenni


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

a közösségnek


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

vannak


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

kanadai


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

kapcsolataim


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

elsősorban


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Egy románc szinopszisa
Mind a ketten csak téged szerettünk.
Én is — te is.


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

nyelvtanulásra


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Párbeszéd
— Csak rémeket látsz…
— Nem csak! De, ha már vannak:
látom őket is.


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Kimittud

Van, ki gyorsan fut-
Van, ki gyorsan olvas, ír.
Én gyorsan érzek.


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Navigációs adatértelmezés
Iránytűd éppen
felém mutat, úgy látom:
felém - de mögém


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Dráma

-Vallj színt! rivallják.
-Szivárvány... suttogom


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

szeretném


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Aszinkron

Nem én kések.
A világ siet.


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

használni


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Egy tökéletes bűntény forgatókönyve

kivárom és túlélem
végelgyengülésedet


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Goethe-haiku

Mindig legyen két
Jó Könyv kezedügyében:
ezt írd, azt olvasd.


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Gyermekdal

—Mit hiszel: mit teszel,
ha majd egyszer nagy leszel?
— Irígylem majd a törpéket,
hogy kis helyen is elférnek!


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Axióma

Akiben Isten
hisz: teljesen mindegy, hogy
hisz-e Istenben.


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

sok


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

hasznos


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

tananyagot


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

találtam


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

köszönet


----------



## mskitti (2014 Június 8)

mindenkinek


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Két gyerek-portré

LÁNY
(levél
Tudod, őt is nagyon szeretem. Képzeld,
annyira, hogy mindig, ha csak van két almám,
a másikat akármikor nekiadnám.
De téged,
téged annyira szeretlek, hogy mikor van két almám,
abból mindig az egyiket neked adnám!
FIÚ
(röpdolgozat
Azt tanultuk, hogy MINDENT AZÉRT NEM LEHET!!!!
-Kár


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Axióma

Isten nem hívő
A nép nem demokrata
A víz nem szomjas


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Amikor szívem gyáva
és agyam lusta:
véleményem van.


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Egy ajándék elhárítása

Ne adj igazat.
Neked túl sokba kerül,
Nekem meg épp van.


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Ha síremléknél
szebbre, tartósabbra vágysz:
vers légy, ne költő.


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Mióta nézlek:
látom, hogy látványodtól
szemem is szépül


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Szinopszis

Hozzá-térdeltem:
Úgy meghatott a Kicsi.
"Pfuj, Törpe!"-mondta.


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Axióma

Nem az a titok,
amiről "nem beszélünk".
A titok: szótlan.


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Ecce homo

Gyanúba fogjuk a Tökéletest
és magyarázgatjuk az elfogadhatatlant.


----------



## Foxylady (2014 Június 8)

Nem emlékszem semmire: mindent tudok.
Mindent elmondtam. Kezdődhet a csend,
folytatódhat.
Ismét
gömb-boldoggá pihentetnek a dolgok.
Pótolhatatlanok vagyunk, de
nélkülözhetőek.


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül, hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat útközben úgyis meg fogod találn


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Ha természetes módon élsz, sosem leszel szegény, de ha a képzelgések szerint, sosem leszel gazdag


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Ne akarj sikeres lenni – minél inkább célul tűzöd ki a sikert, annál biztosabban elkerül. A sikert nem lehet üldözőbe venni, ahogy a boldogságot sem: a sikernek magának mintegy mellékhatásként, önkéntelenül kell jelentkezni, mikor az ember valamely önmagánál nagyobb ügynek szenteli magát


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Tökéletes ember nincs, csak tökéletes emberi szándék


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Az időd véges, úgyhogy ne vesztegesd el arra, hogy valaki más életét éled! Ne engedd, hogy mások véleménye túlharsogja a saját belső hangodat! De ami a legfontosabb, legyen elég bátorságod a szívedre és a megérzéseidre hallgatni! Ők valahogy már most is tudják, mivé akarsz válni valójában


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)




----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Légy hasonló az égen szálló madárhoz…, aki a törékeny
gallyon megpihenve átéli az alatta tátongó mélységet,
mégis vígan énekel, mert bízik szárnyi erejében


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Fájdalmas a vereség, de még fájdalmasabb, ha nem a legjobb formádat adta


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Ha gyenge vagy hozzá, hogy harcolj, öleld át ellenséged. Amíg mindkét karja átölel, addig nem tud fegyvert fogni rád


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Azért nem jut olyan sok ember sehova az életben, mert a hátsó kertben keresgélik a négylevelű lóheréket


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Amikor a fül soha nem hall dicséretet, a szív egy idő után elveszíti a késztetést a próbálkozásra.


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Ha koronára áhítozol, tudd is viselni a súlyát.


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Egy dolog úgy elszaladni, hogy van, aki fusson az ember után. Egészen más dolog egyedül rohanni a semmibe.


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

A bizonyosság, akkor is, ha keserű a tudás, mindig sokkal, de sokkal jobb, mint a nem tudás bizonytalanságába


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Létezik megfigyelés és tanulmányozás, és van a tudás. Az utóbbinak nem voltam és sosem leszek a birtoká


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Nem lehet mindig megbízható tudásunk arról, hogy tudásunk forrása mennyire megbízhat


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

Csak az itt a miénk, ami a fejünkben v


----------



## Bengalcat (2014 Június 8)

A pokolba vezető egyik út jó szándékokkal van kikövezve, csak hosszú. A gyorsabb útvonalat a tudatlanság köve borítja, ebben pedig azok az okosak a legjobbak, akik nem akarnak tudomást venni róla.


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

Nos, lássunk neki! Legyen meg az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"Az emberek akkora hűhót csapnak a külső miatt, viszont egy idő után, ha megismersz valakit, már észre sem veszed, nem?"

Alex Flinn: Beastly – A szörnyszívű


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"Az élet gyakran tűnik reménytelennek és túlságosan bonyolultnak, hogy higgyünk a boldog befejezésben."
Colleen Houck: A tigris átka


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

Már az is elég nehéz, amikor valaki tervezi, hogy gyereke lesz, de amikor nem, az százszor nehezebb. És, szörnyű ugyan, de tény, valóban tönkretette az életedet. A régi életed darabokra hullott, összeomlott, romokban hever. De ez nem azt jelenti, hogy rossz lenne. Vannak jó romok is, ott van például az Akropolisz. Azok jó romok.
Dorothy Koomson: Barátnőm kislánya


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"A múlt ottragad rajtad, mint ahogy a porcukor ottragad az ujjadon. Néhány embernek sikerül megszabadulnia tőle, de azért mégiscsak ott van, az események és dolgok, amelyek odáig löktek, ahol most vagy."
Erin Morgenstern: Éjszakai cirkusz


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

AZ ALTEREGÓ NEM EGYÉB, mint az ember idealizált képmása. 
Frank W. Abagnale – Stan Redding: Kapj el, ha tudsz


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"– Nincs abban semmi szégyen, ha az ember elveszti a versenyt – mondta Don. – Egyedül az szégyen, ha az ember be sem száll a versenybe, mert attól fél, hogy elveszíti."
Garth Stein: Enzo, avagy az emberré válás művészete


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"Mi értelme van az életnek, ha nem oszthatod meg valakivel"
Guillaume Musso: És azután


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"Ha az ember odaadja valakinek a szívét, és ez a valaki meghal, akkor magával viszi a szívünket? Az ember meg itt marad, lyukkal a mellkasában, és ezt a lyukat nem tudja semmivel sem kitölteni?"
Jodi Picoult: Tizenkilenc perc


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"Tizenkilenc perc alatt lenyírhatod a ház előtt a füvet. Befestheted a hajad. Megnézheted egy hokimeccs első harmadát… Tizenkilenc perc alatt meg tudod állítani a világot, és akár le is szállhatsz róla."

Jodi Picoult: Tizenkilenc perc


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"A Facebook elvileg közösségi oldal, ám úgy látom, a legtöbb ismerősöm, magamat is beleértve, túl sok időt tölt a saját profilja szerkesztgetésével meg a mások üzenőfalának összefirkálásával ahelyett, hogy inkább személyesen találkoznának."
Jodi Picoult: Törékeny


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"Egy kutyának nem kell luxusautó, se hatalmas ház, se drága ruhák. Beéri egy útszéli talált bottal. Lehetsz gazdag vagy szegény, buta vagy okos, agyafúrt vagy tökkelütött, a kutyádnak mindegy. Ő csak szeretetet kér és ad. Hány emberről mondhatod el ezt? Hány ember szeret feltétlen és olthatatlan szeretettel?"

John Grogan: Marley meg én


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"Ne gondolj rám túl gyakran. Nem akarok úgy gondolni rád, hogy bömbölsz. Csak élj jól. 
Csak élj. 
Szeretlek"

Jojo Moyes: Mielőtt megismertelek


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"Mert mi a jobb? Kalitkába zárva élni, vagy a nagyvilágban kallódni?"

Julianna Baggott: Tiszták


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"Próbáld megkapni azt, akit szeretsz, egyébként azt kell szeretned, akit megkaptál."

Kerstin Gier: Halálom után felbontandó


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"– Ha arra célzol anya, hogy esetleg meleg, akkor nyugodj meg, mert pontosan tudom, hogy nem az. Itt növekszik bennem a bizonyíték – csattant fel Rachel. – Nem a pulykatöltőjétől lettem terhes"

Lucy Dillon: Elveszett kutyák, magányos szívek


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"Amíg az ember a saját halálától fél, mindennemű haláltól és haldoklótól fél. És ha félelemmel közeledünk a súlyos beteghez, a haldoklóhoz, akár felnőtt, akár gyermek, nem tudunk segítséget nyújtani. Hazudunk, hamis szerepet játszunk, amit a beteg – még a kisgyermek is – megérez. Meglepően hamar átlátnak rajtunk. Ezért fogadják el a mi gyávaságból és tehetetlenségből származó játékszabályainkat – a bagatellizálást, áloptimizmust, elhallgatást –, és tehetetlenségből vagy tapintatból visszajátszanak nekünk, magukra maradva félelmükkel. Igen ritkán, de előfordul, hogy helyzetüket felismerve, elfogadják halálukat, és csöndben készülnek rá."

Polcz Alaine: Meghalok én is?


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"Bőven jönnek tehát a feladatok, ez nem változott, de én magam igen. Ma már nem riadok vissza semmitől, képes vagyok úgy tekinteni a gondokra, mint olyan segítségekre, amelyek további fejlődésemet szolgálják. Ez adja az erőt és a hitet is ahhoz, hogy bármi is jön, képes legyek úrrá lenni fölötte."
Singer Magdolna: Asszonyok álmában síró babák


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

"– Sajnálom, Bobby Tom. Tudom, hogy szereti ezt a kocsit és nem hibáztatom, amiért mérges. Csodálatos autó. Tényleg. Ezért őszintén mondom, még egy piszkos trükk, és megvan hozzá a képességem, hogy komoly kárt tegyek benne. 
Bobby Tom felvonta a szemöldökét és hitetlenkedve nézett rá. 
– Fenyegeti a kocsimat?"

Susan Elizabeth Phillips: Se veled, se nélküled


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

Ez érdekes lesz


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

A kedvenc macskanevem Mityu


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

A három alapszín: narancs, zöld és lila


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

Az zoknikra vonatkozóan: az egyik narancs, a másik zöld


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

Így hordom kb. 15 éve


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

Azóta sincs bajom a bal és a jobb lábam megkülönböztetésével


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

Bár azt még nem döntöttem el, hogy melyik legyen végérvényesen a bal, illetve a jobb lábam színe


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

A keresztfiam szerint ráérek eldönteni


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

De csak vigasztalni akar


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

Mert 15 év után - s ezt már én is tudom - már nem csak egyszerű határozatlanságról van szó


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

Vagy női szeszélyről, fifikáról, vagy PMSz-ről


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

Álmodj magadnak szép ébredést
ha a napfény a húrokba csap
pilláid szűrjék a vidám zenét
a vágyak életre ringassanak


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

konyhád szaga még éhen talál
citrom ízű a női kacaj


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

Kis sör után folytatom is


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

pirítóst krémez hűt puha vaj
kakaót kortyol egy szomjas pohár


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

életemben nem filoztam ennyit kétszínű zokniimról


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

ketyeg az óra micsoda zaj
az ablakon át még fáradt a nyár.


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

sőt, a reggel még teljesen normálisnak tűntem


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

Buszbérleteket keresgélnek
a táskába gyűrt papírgolyók


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

nem csak magam előtt, hanem mind a három komámnak


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

otthon hagyott mobil zenélget
megtáncoltatva egy kulcscsomót


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

honnan e lázas fejetlenség
munkába menni sosem késő


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

most mindegyik itthagyott, hadd írogassak bármilyen zöldséget


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

de még a lámpa is ellenség
megint ez a nap lesz a végső


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

az egyik a kertben jajgat


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

talán most fogják megmutatni
hogy mire lehetnénk képesek


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

a másik hintaszékben Szabó Magdát olvas


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

határidőre egy tucatnyi
másra ragasztható bélyeget


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

Őt kicsit irigylem, a másikat nem


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

a harmadik pedig sütivel tömi magát, és römizni akar


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

kisodró rádióhullámok
mindegy nekik csak ingyen legyen


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

s ha nehezen hihető is, kedves-szelíd emberek


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

az apró csapdákon túllátok
megpihenek az interneten.


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

Nagyvárosunk szemhéjára
vöröslő nap lángja hull.


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

Az üzletsorok fényreklámja
fel-felvillan félszeg válaszul.


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

Egy hajléktalan keresztet vet
üres szatyrát lóbálva,


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

nézi a szél, zászlót lenget,
utánozni próbálja.


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 8)

Utolsó megjegyzésként: tényleg hálás vagyok azoknak, akik a Dűne-sorozat köteteit és a Galaktikákat feltöltötték


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

Behúzódhatnánk
a homlokunkra szánt


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

csókok mögötti, árva
múzsavilágba.

Hiába.


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

Mint simogatás ívén
a tétova legyintést,


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

ajkak lüktetésén
érzem a csend ízét.


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

Mindenféle jelek jönnek.
Megértsed vagy megköszönjed?


----------



## Joepepi (2014 Június 8)

Komputer fog dönteni,
hol kell maszkot ölteni.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Csitt! Lakatos Leventét olvasok!


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Már elolvastam a Barbibébit.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Most olvasom a Loveclub c. könyvét.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Utána fog jönni a Bomlás c. könyve.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Folyamatosan olvasom A szigor novellát.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Az Anna+Anton novella sorozat is nagyon tetszik 5 részt már elolvastam.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Várom az Aktus c. könyve megjelenését.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Na és a Barbibébi újra töltve c. könyvet.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Nagyon fiatal, jó és tehetséges magyar író Lakatos Levente.


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

A fiatal az, akinek fogalma sincs róla, hogy a régi szép idők, az most van. (Tímár György)


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

A bűn az, amit szívesen elkövetünk, de másoknak igen nehezen bocsátunk meg. (Ismeretlen)


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

Az autóbusz olyan közlekedési eszköz, amelyiken mindig van hely, ha az ellenkező irányból jön. (Ismeretlen)


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

Az időnek egyetlen oka van: minden nem történhet egyszerre. (Albert Einstein)


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

„ A véletlenszerű események többnyire sorozatban fordulnak elő. ”Murphy


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

„Amit nem tudsz egyszerűen elmagyarázni, azt nem is érted egészen.” Einstein


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

A gondolkodás a lehető legkeményebb munka, valószínűleg azért gyakorolják olyan kevesen. (Henry Ford)


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

„Aki tanul, de nem gondolkodik, elveszett ember. Aki gondolkodik, de nem tanul, nagy veszélyben van." Konfucius


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

„Ha meg akarsz tréfálni valakit , aki állandóan vitatkozik veled, érts egyet vele!" Ed Howe


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

„Mindannyiunkat kell, hogy érdekeljen a jövő, hiszen életünk hátralevő részét ott fogjuk tölteni.” Charles Francis Kettering


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

*„Minden dolog nehéz volt, mielőtt egyszerű lett.” Thomas F.*


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

*„Okos, ha csak a felét hiszed el annak, amit hallasz. Zseniális, ha tudod, melyik felét.” Robert Orben*


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

„Felkészülés a jövőre - a jelen építése." Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

„Mindenki nyerhet, hacsak nem nevez be valaki más is." George Ade


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

„Egy gödör ásását leszámítva kevés dolog van, amit rögtön legfelül lehet kezdeni."


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

Mindig tovább tart odaérni, mint vissza. ” Murphy


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

Csengery Kristóf
Rajz a nyárról

Van egy tarka, szép világ:

ott nem hervad a virág

és nem szárad a levél,

nincsen ott se ősz, se tél.

Mindig nyár van. Álmodó

csónakot dajkál a tó,

langyos szélben labda száll,

s a sok énekes madár

vígan harsogja dalát.

Simogató sugarát

színarany Nap hinti szét,

kék az ég és zöld a rét.

Ezt mind én rajzoltam ám:

az én szorgos ceruzám,

varázsolt kedvem szerint

ennyi formát, ennyi színt.

Majd ha hó hull odakint,

és latyak lesz és hideg,

s nyárra vár a sok gyerek,

ezt a rajzot vedd elő,

s nézd, a Nap, a delelő,

hogy süt rajta! Hogy ne fázz,

s fűtsön inkább nyári láz,

rárajzollak téged én:

ott futsz már a közepén.

Hogy játszol! Hogy hemperegsz

a nagy fűben! Hogy nevetsz!

Ugye, rajzban élni jó?

Légy örökké nyárlakó!


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

Aki figyel, s nekilát
számba venni, hány árnyalat
fér a palettára,
lassan halad, s mennyi adat
gyűlik fel hiába…
Nem lesz teljes szín-szótára
(semmi szín alatt).

(Polgár Teréz Eszter)


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

Jöjj el, Tavasz! Hozz meleget!
Hozz el minden szeretetet!
Hozz napsütést, enyhe szellőt,
Virágokat, bárányfelhőt!
Hozzál vidám madárfüttyöt,
Csemegének sok gyümölcsöt!


----------



## Deri87 (2014 Június 8)

Ébredj, új tavasz, 
jégtörő, sugaras,
gallyat gombosító,
rügyet rojtosító,
mindenféle madarakat
víg versre tanító.


----------



## trubadurr (2014 Június 8)

Önálló életet él a tabletem...


----------



## trubadurr (2014 Június 8)

Van, hogy sikerül hozzászólnom és van, hogy elmenti egy számomra még ismeretlen helyre.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Egy bölcs ember mindig beismeri a hibáit, hogy a barátait megnyugtassa.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Senkiről sem akarok rosszat mondani, és minden jót el akarok mondani, amit bárkiről tudok.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Ne tűrd sem tested, sem ruhád, sem környezeted tisztátalanságát.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Senkit igaztalanul meg ne sérts; iránta való kötelességed el ne mulaszd.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Csak úgy szólj, ha a magad vagy mások javát szolgálod; kerüld a fecsegést.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Aki nagy szenvedéstől szabadult, vagy éppen visszaadta egészségét az Ég, annak nyitva áll a szíve a más baja előtt.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

A családi kapcsolatokat mindig érdemes ápolni, amint a jó társaságot is helyénvaló keresni.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Ne egyél a tunyulásig, ne igyál a részegségig.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Egy huszonegy-huszonkét éves fiatalember elképzelése arról (...), mi az "igazi" jó modor, teljes képtelenség, senki a világon nem süthet ki ennél ostobábbat. Annál, amit fiatal korában tesz az ember, s ahogyan teszi, már csak az nagyobb bolondság, amit mindezzel el akar érni.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Az ősz a hangulatok kiapadhatatlan forrásaként hat az érzékeny lélekre, és minden olvasásra érdemes költőt megihletett, hogy néhány mélabús sorban megörökítse.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

Ne egyél a tunyulásig, ne igyál a részegségig.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Mikor házasemberek elkezdik hajtogatni nekem: "te is másképp beszélsz majd, ha nős leszel", erre csak annyit mondhatok: "én bizony nem"; mire megint csak az a felelet: "de mennyire! ", és ezzel aztán vége is.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Nem tudom, jól van-e így, de való igaz, hogy még a csacsiságok sem csacsiságok többé, ha értelmes emberek kellő arcátlansággal követik el őket. A gonoszság mindig gonoszság marad, de a csacsiság nem mindig az. Minden attól függ, kik és hogyan csinálják.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

A múltat el kell felejtenünk! Azelőtt talán nem szerettem őt annyira, mint most. De ilyen esetekben legnagyobb baj a jó emlékezőtehetség.


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

Tudtad?
A Nagy fakopáncs Magyarországon a leggyakoribb harkályféle


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

A leggyötrőbb fájdalom: az önvád fájdalma.


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

Az év hüllője 2014-ben a mocsári teknős.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Mondhatom, nincs nagyobb gyönyörűség az olvasásnál. Az ember mindent megun, de egy jó könyvet soha.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Te túlságosan hajlasz arra, hogy általában szeresd az embereket. Senkiben sem látsz hibát, az egész világ jó és kellemes a te szemedben. Soha életemben nem hallottam, hogy valakiről is rosszat mondtál volna


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

Az év fája 2014-ben a mezei juhar (Acer campestre)


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Csak arra gondoljunk vissza a múltból, aminek az emléke örömet szerez.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Az beszél többet, aki kevesebbet érez.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Hát nem azért élünk, hogy embertársaink mulassanak rajtunk, mi pedig rajtuk nevessünk, ha rákerül a sor?


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

Az év gombája 2014-ben a mezei szegfűgomba lesz


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

A belenyugvás csak akkor tökéletes, ha meghiúsult vágyaink tárgya szemünkben már veszít valamit értékéből.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Kezdetben még szabad a szívünk - mi sem természetesebb, mint hogy egyik személyt jobban kedveljük a másiknál; de igazán beleszeretni valakibe, minden bátorítás nélkül: ehhez kevés embernek van mersze.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Nem akarok senkit sem elhamarkodva megítélni; de mindig csak azt mondom, amit gondolok.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Nem szabad mindjárt azt képzelnünk, hogy szándékosan bántott meg bennünket. Egy csupa élet fiatalembertől nem várhatjuk, hogy mindig óvatos legyen és körültekintő. Az embert gyakran csak a hiúsága téveszti meg.


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Kitől írtam az idézeteket?


----------



## lana89 (2014 Június 8)

Jane Austentől )


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

Ismered a parlagfüvet?
Gondoltad volna,hogy egyetlen növény 50-60 000 magot is hozhat.A magja
30-40 évig is csírázóképes!
Ismerd meg, hogy tudj tenni ellene!


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 8)

A vetélytárs bestiának tartotta, a költő „dekadens hajtásnak”, a festő pedig rajongott hatalmas kék szemeiért. Bakfiskora óta tudatosan készült a múzsaiságra, a kiszemelt művészeket kitartó ostromlással csavarta az ujja köré, ám nem elégedett meg azzal, hogy mások ihletet merítenek lényéből - verseket írt, rajzolt és fotózott, és közben egy percig sem volt egyedül. 120 éve született „Ady özvegye, Babits szerelme, Márffy hitvese” és Csacsinszky gróf Csacsinszkája, Boncza Berta.


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

A teljes Bibliát eddig 300-nál is több nyelvre fordították le.


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

1590-ben a vizsolyi nyomdában nyomtatta ki első
teljes magyar nyelvű protestáns
Bibliáját Károlyi Gáspár ,
Wittenbergben tanult prédikátoríró.


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

"Szomjan halok a forrás vize mellett;
Tűzben égek és mégis vacogok;"


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

"Még megtudod,kiben kemény az indulat,
Legkönnyebben bukik,s a vas,habár erős,
S imént kohó tüzében izzott,láthatod,
Ridegségében legkönnyebben eltörik."


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

Kitől idéztem?
Szophoklész:Antigoné


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

"Általában véve vigyázz.Az első benyomás igen fontos,ha épp a legfontosabb.
Figyelmes legyél,és érzékeny,de ne finnyás."


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

Falfirkák: 1.Ne vezess túl gyorsan,mert még lemarad az őrangyalod!


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

2. Légy hű magadhoz!Egész életedet vele kell leélned.


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

3.Örökké akarok élni!Eddig sikerült.


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

4.Ne makacskodj,forogj együtt a Földdel!


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

Viccek:-Jean,hozza be a köntörfalat.
-Minek uram?
-Mellé akarok beszélni.


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

Egy csiga mászik fel a tölgyfára.
50 év múlva elér a feléhez,majd megcsúszik és lezuhan a földre.
Keservesen megüti magát majd így szól:
Na lám csak! Ez a vége a nagy sietségnek!


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

"Múlik,mint az árnyék,ez az élet:
Észre sem vesszük,hogy semmivé lett."
/ Jókai Mór/


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

2014-ben a túzok (Otis tarda)az év madara.A pusztai táj szimbóluma.


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

Az év hala 2014-ben a magyar bucó.Vizeinknek őshonos hala.
Fokozottan védett.


----------



## ancsuri1 (2014 Június 8)

Vitéz László a vásári bábjáték
jellegzetes magyar hőse.A "fegyvere" palacsintasütő.


----------



## sztikelany (2014 Június 8)

És úgy néz ki, mint Paprika Jancsi.


----------



## sztikelany (2014 Június 8)

Nagyon szeretem a bábjátékokat, de inkább élőben.


----------



## sztikelany (2014 Június 8)

Eddig nem ismertem a bucó nevű halat.


----------



## sztikelany (2014 Június 8)

Szerintem utánanézek a neten.


----------



## sztikelany (2014 Június 8)

De csak miután meg lesz a szükséges számú hozzászólásom...


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 9)

ez de király


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 9)

Köszönjük a topicot!


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

Romhányi József: Szamármese


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

Csömörön élt az öreg dőre Göre Döme, annak volt
egy csengeri csengős pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre.


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

De bármilyen pörgeszőrű göndör csődör volt
Csömörön az öreg dőre Göre Döme csengeri
csengős csődöre,


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

nem szerzett neki virgonc,
kenceficés kancát időre az örökkön ődöngő-lődörgő
dőre öreg.


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

Így hát csurig csorgatta csöbörbe könnyeit
és csúfos csődörcsődöt mondott


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

az örökké ődöngő-
lődörgő öreg dőre Göre Döme csengeri csengős
pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre.


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

Szomszédságban élt a fösvény Szemere,
annak volt egy nőstény szamara.


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

A szamárnál szamarabb Szemere sem szerzett
hamarabb szamárfi szamarat szomorú szamara
számára,


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

ezért sok szemérmes szamárkönny
szemerkélt a szamárnál szamarabb Szemere szomorú
szamara szemére.


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

Ámde mit csinált egy szép napon az örökkön
ődöngő-lődörgő öreg dőre Göre Döme csengeri
csengős pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

és a szamárnál
szamarabb Szemere szemérmes szamárkönnyet
szemerkélő szomorú szamara?


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

Na mit csinált?
Öszvért!


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

Romhányi József: A teve fohásza


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

Monoton üget a süppedő homokon
a sivatag lova, a tétova teve
tova.


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

Hátán rezegve mozog a
rozoga kúp alakú púp.


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

A helyzete nem szerencsés.
Apró, szemcsés
homokkal telve
a füle, a nyelve.


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

Sóvár szeme kutat
kutat.
Még öt-hat nap
kullog, baktat.


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

Az itató tava távol,
S oly rettentő messze meg az oázis.
Erre utal az alábbi fohász is:


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

- Tevék ura!
Te tevél tevévé engem eleve,
teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje.
Te terved veté a tevevedelő tavat tavaly távol,
de tévednél, vélvén,
vén híved neved feledve
elvetemedve
vádol.


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

Nem! Vidd te tevelelkem hovatovább tova,
mivel levet - vert vederbe
feltekerve - nem vedelve
lett betelve
a te tevéd szenvedelme.


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

Te nevedbe
legyen eme
neveletlen tevetetem
eltemetve!


----------



## Octaviator (2014 Június 10)

S evezzevel ava teve
levelkévét kivilevelhevelteve.


----------



## Bobitalilu2 (2014 Június 10)

Öreg vagyok,
Mint a túzok,
Péntek reggel hazahúzok!


----------



## Bobitalilu2 (2014 Június 10)

Laza vagyok,
Mint a pamut,
Én vagyok az öreg Mammut.


----------



## Nadir&Zenit (2014 Június 10)

Micimackó egyik kedvelt regényem


----------



## Nadir&Zenit (2014 Június 10)

Milne fia, Christopher Robin 1920-ban született, apja ekkor már anyagilag független, szellemes és divatos londoni drámaíró volt. Milne 1923-ban Walesben kezdett el gyermekverseken dolgozni, amelynek eredménye a "When We Were Young" című kötet lett.


----------



## Nadir&Zenit (2014 Június 10)

A Micimackó könyv alapját a Milne által korábban megírt és kiadott, Milne és fia kalandjain alapuló rövid történetek adták. Christopher Robin 1921.


----------



## Nadir&Zenit (2014 Június 10)

augusztus 21-én kapott egy játékmackót apjától, amit Edward névre keresztelt. A kisfiú és a maci elválaszthatatlanok voltak. 5 éves korában Christopher Robin látogatást tett a londoni állatkertben, és ott annyira elbűvölte a Winnie névre keresztelt feketemedve, hogy saját mackóját is átkeresztelte.


----------



## Nadir&Zenit (2014 Június 10)

A regény többi figuráját is plüssállatok ihlették: Füles 1921-ben karácsonyi ajándék, Malacka egy szomszéd ajándéka volt, míg Kangát és Zsebibabát 1925-ben kapta Christopher Robin.


----------



## Nadir&Zenit (2014 Június 10)

Milne rövid történeteket kezdett írni fia és játékállatai kalandjairól. Az első fejezetet ("Első fejezet, amelyben bemutatnak bennünket Micimackónak és a méheknek, mellékesen a könyv is elkezdődik") Milne a "The Wrong Sort of Bees" című rövid történetből adaptálta, amely a london Evening News karácsonyi kiadásában jelent meg 1925-ben.


----------



## Nadir&Zenit (2014 Június 10)

A rövid történetek örökségét mutatja, hogy a könyv egyes fejezetei önálló történetet alkotnak, a cselekmény nem folytatódik egyik fejezetről a másikra, csak a főszereplők jelentik a folytonosságot. Milne a rövid történeteket a Punch Magazine, St. Nicholas Magazine, Vanity Fair és más kiadványokban jelentette meg, mielőtt könyv formában is kiadta volna.


----------



## Nadir&Zenit (2014 Június 10)

A magazinok a kor leghíresebb rajzolóit kérték fel a történetek illusztrálására: J. H. Dowd, Reginald Birch, E. H. Shepard, A. H. Watson.


----------



## Nadir&Zenit (2014 Június 10)

A Micimackó első kiadása 1926. október 14-én Nagy-Britanniában a Methuen & Co. Ltd. (London) kiadó gondozásában, E. H. Shephard rajzaival jelent meg.


----------



## Nadir&Zenit (2014 Június 10)

A Micimackó megjelenése után 1927-ben adták ki a "Hatévesek lettünk" (Now We Are Six) című verseskötetet, majd 1928-ban következett a folytatás, Micimackó kuckója (The House at Pooh Corner).


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 10)

3,14


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 10)

Yoda: A félelem a Sötét oldal kapuja. A félelem dühöt szül, a düh gyűlöletet, a gyűlölet pedig kínt és szenvedést. Nagyon sok félelmet érzek benned...


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 10)

Anakin Skywalker: Qui-Gon azt mondta, maradjak a gépben, és hát a parancs az parancs!


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 10)

Padmé Amidala szenátor: Így száll hát sírba a szabadság. Tapsvihar közepette.


----------



## lina.zonam (2014 Június 10)

*Obi-Wan: Te voltál a Kiválasztott! Az volt a dolgod, hogy elpusztítsd a Sitheket, nem hogy közéjük állj! Hogy egyensúlyt hozz az Erőbe, nem hogy sötétségbe taszítsd! *


----------



## Mandorla (2014 Június 10)




----------



## Mandorla (2014 Június 10)

"Ha feladod az elveidet, úton vagy a középszerűség felé" (Biloxi blues)


----------



## Mandorla (2014 Június 10)

_Medicus curat_, _natura sanat_„ Az orvos kezel, a természet gyógyít.” – _Gaius Petronius Arbiter_ (c. 27 – 66 AD) Milyen érdekes, hogy ezt már mikor megírta Petronius, aztán jól elfelejtettük és mostanában, mintegy 2000 évvel később kezdjük újra komolyan venni.


----------



## Mandorla (2014 Június 10)




----------



## Mandorla (2014 Június 10)

A fekhely mellett mindig töltve áll, a hűs borospohár, itt érzem otthon vagyok! (Ákos) na meg ott a könyv is.....


----------



## Mandorla (2014 Június 10)

Most, hogy jön a VB, asszem' nagyon kelleni fog az állandó tagság és sok-sok könyv, a magányos estékre.....


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

FÜSTBE MENT DRÁMÁK


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

Darumadár a kék égről a színpadra szálldogál,Kék Darut szív a szinész,míg jár vagy ül,vagy álldogál...


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

A színházban csődöt mondott a nikotin elvonás,cigarettafüstbe fullad ma már minden felvonás...


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

Kémdrámában egy doboz Terv minden tervet felborít,s nem lát tisztán senki sem,mert a füst mindent elborít...


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

Népszínműben,eresz alá,hol a gazda üstje áll,nem a fürge füsti fecske,hanem Fecske füstje száll...


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

Kuruckori tévéjáték:csendélet a táborban,tárogató zokog,de mi füstölög a távolban?


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

Operatőr a kamerát agg vitézre mereszti,ki a füstöt pipájából totálplánban ereszti...


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

Füst szivárog a képernyőt körülvevő rámából,s a gondolat egy füst alatt megy füstbe a drámából...


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

Shakespeare: Szonettek *LXXV*


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

Az vagy nekem, mint testnek a kenyér


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

Tévéfilm:egy bamba bakfis vánszorog egy laklival,majd egymásnak s ágynak esnek,s elszívnak egy paklival...


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

S tavaszi zápor fűszere a földnek;


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

Lelkem miattad örök harcban él,


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

Mint fösvény, kit pénze gondja öl meg;


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

Csupa fény és boldogság büszke elmém,


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

Majd fél: az idő ellop, eltemet;


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

Csak az enyém légy, néha azt szeretném,


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

S bár a tévé többet füstől, ebben el fog vérezni, mert a színház előnye,hogy ott a füstöt érezni!


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

Majd, hogy a világ lássa kincsemet;


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

Arcod varázsa csordultig betölt


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

S egy pillantásodért is sorvadok;


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

Nincs más, nem is akarok más gyönyört,


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

Csak amit tőled kaptam s még kapok.


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

Koldus-szegény királyi gazdagon,


----------



## ho_ka (2014 Június 10)

Részeg vagyok és mindig szomjazom.


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Este van, este van...


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

A színész, ha előveszi zsebéből a szelencét,rágyújt,pár slukk és a néző tudja mit szív:Velencét...


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Nagyokat ásít ...


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

a kutya.


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Volt


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

Parasztdrámaipadohány,csípős,amely köhögtet,bohózatban bagózik a komikus,úgy röhögtet...


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

van


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

lesz


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

S ha a darab nyugati,hát rágyújtanak Camelre, amit csak a kritikusok szippantanak le mellre...


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Aki a kutyát szereti...


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

rossz ember nem lehet


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Egy...


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

kettő...


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

Egykor a hős kardjába dőlt,ma viszont a füst öli,s amíg öli,a nézőket azalatt kifüstöli...


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

három


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

Szeretnék már drámát látni,- magyart,svédet,arabot - nikotintól mentes,tiszta levegőjű darabot!


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Elég soká voltunk fajankók,


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

Mert mi lenne,ha a néző,ki a füsttől ma kába,olykor egy kis kulturát is szippantana magába...?! (1966) SZILÁGYI GYÖRGY


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Legyünk végtére katonák!


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Elég volt már a furulyából,


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Riadjatok meg, harsonák!


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Elől pofoznak, hátul rúgnak,


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Hazám, tovább is tűrsz-e még?


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Nem lobbansz föl, míg mennykövével


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Föl nem gyújt a haragos ég?


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Föl nem gyújt a haragos ég?


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Örökké féken tartani


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

KÖRVASÚT-SORI IDILL


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

A nagyfejűek s kisszivűek


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

(A táblabirák) szavai?


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Ez egy részlet volt


----------



## Botom (2014 Június 10)

Petőfi Föl! című verséből


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 10)

Míg a havas töltést mozdonyfüst takarta,s a szálló korom csípte a szemet;mi édes csókokat loptunk a lányoktól,s a vagonokból néhány zsák szenet...


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 11)

Óvodában -- Tud már az öcsikéd beszélni? - Nem,de nincs is rá szüksége.Elég, ha ordít és megkapja,amit akar.


----------



## trew33 (2014 Június 11)

Környezetismeret órán -- A tanító megkérdi: -- Ki tudná megmondani,hogy az aranyhal micsoda? Pistike azonnal jelentkezik: -- Én tudom! Egy meggazdagodott szardínia.


----------



## daisy1m (2014 Június 11)

+1


----------



## daisy1m (2014 Június 11)

+2


----------



## daisy1m (2014 Június 11)

+3


----------



## daisy1m (2014 Június 11)

+4


----------



## daisy1m (2014 Június 11)

+8


----------



## daisy1m (2014 Június 11)

+13


----------



## daisy1m (2014 Június 11)

+35


----------



## daisy1m (2014 Június 11)

Melyik szám következik?

10, 11, 101, 111, 1011,


----------



## daisy1m (2014 Június 11)

+38


----------



## daisy1m (2014 Június 11)

+40


----------



## Julienn (2014 Június 11)

Probáld meg kimondani, ha már kicsit homályos a világ;három öllel megrövidebítendő!


----------



## Julienn (2014 Június 11)

Mondjuk nekem a görbe bögre sem megy ,még józanon sem.


----------



## Julienn (2014 Június 11)

Úgy gondolon ez ahuszadik hozzászólásom. Hurrá!


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)




----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

jaj ne, leöntöttem sörrel a tételeim.


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

nem lesz ez így jó...


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

Gondolom ez nem jó kifogás szóbelin.


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

és ha vinnék a bizottságnak egy kis alkoholt?


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

úgy talán kibírják a feleletem...


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

lassan meg van a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

ezaz. ez némiképp kárpótol...


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

kaptam egy trófeát *-*


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

már tényleg nem kell sok


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

lassan befejezem


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

már csak 4


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

három, te vagy az én párom


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

Köszönöm


----------



## acz3 (2014 Június 12)

egy, megérett a meggy!


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

egy


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

kettő


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

három


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

négy


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

öt


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

hat


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

hét


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

nyolc


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

kilenc


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

tiz


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

11


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

12


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

13


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

14


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

15


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

16


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

17


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

18


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

19


----------



## Simon Károly (2014 Június 12)

20


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

Hozzászólás: 1.


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

Hozzászólás: 2.


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

Hozzászólás: 3.


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

Hozzászólás: 4.


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

Hozzászólás: 5.


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

Hozzászólás: 6.


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

Hozzászólás: 7.


----------



## tulipna10 (2014 Június 13)

31 hozzá szólás


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 13)

ja, ilyet én is tudok, 5


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 13)

meg 6


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 13)

meg 7


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

_"A sikerhez vezető út karbantartás miatt zárva."_


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

_"Soha ne add fel. Csak ha elegendő bélyeg van rajta."_


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"A hisztéria alattomos betegség! A nő kapja meg és a férfi hal bele!"


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"A nyúl az egy igazi jellem. Ott ül a fűben, de akkor sem szívja!"


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

Hozzászólás: 8.


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"A processzorok füsttel működnek. Ha kijön belőlük a füst, nem működnek tovább."


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"Mindenki, aki hisz a parajelenségekben, emelje fel a kezem!"


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"Nem tudtam, hogy lehetetlen, ezért MEGCSINÁLTAM." !!!!


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"A szomszédaim nem lehetnek valami gazdagok. Akárhányszor átmegyek hozzájuk, hogy kérjek tőlük valamit, az soha nincs nekik."


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata."


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"A horoszkópod a következő napokra: rengeteg dicséretet kapsz, virágözön áraszt el, de ne lepődj meg ezen. Minden temetés ilyen!"


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"A nagyotmondás ellen a nagyothallás az egyetlen védelem." !


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"Ha a fekete doboz olyan anyagból van, ami mindent kibír, akkor miért nem csinálják abból az egész repülőt?"


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"Bármely egyszerű probléma megoldhatatlanná fejleszthető, ha eleget töprengünk rajta."


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"Több ezer telefonszámot tudok fejből. Csak azt nem tudom, melyik kié."


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"A borosta nem szúr. Csak tudni kell a megfelelő oldalára születni."


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"Nagyra becsülöm azt a barátom, aki időt talál számomra a naptárában, de még jobban szeretem azt, aki elő sem veszi a naptárát, ha rólam van szó." (Robert Brault)


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"A barátság nem élet-halál kérdése, annál sokkal fontosabb."


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"A jósors szerzi, a balsors próbára teszi a barátokat."


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"A jó barát garantálja, hogy kihoz a börtönből, de az igazi barát ott fog ülni melletted, amíg ki nem szabadulsz."


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

Barátom az, aki ha jót kíván nekem, úgy is gondolja.


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"Ne menj elöttem, lehet hogy nem tudlak követni.

Ne menj mögöttem, lehet, hogy nem tudlak vezetni.

Gyere mellettem és legyél a barátom."


----------



## anna418 (2014 Június 13)

"Ha az összes barátom leugrana a hídról, én nem ugornék velük. Lent várok, hogy elkaphassam őket."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"A zseni: tudja azt, amit nem tudhatna.
A tehetséges: tudja, amit tud.
Az ügyes: azt se tudja, amit tud."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"Húsz-egynéhány évesen az ember hajlamos azt hinni, hogy mindenkinél okosabb. Harminc fölött csupán remélheted, hogy mások még hülyébbek."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"A bölcsességnek vannak határai, az ostobaság határtalan."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"Csak a hülye mondja a lángésznek, hogy bolond"


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"Az igazságnak legalább annyi oldala van, mint a dobókockának."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"A félreértés mindig veszélyesebb, mint a meg nem értés. Amit nem értünk, lassacskán fölvilágolhat - de amit félreértettünk (vagy kényelemből félremagyaráztunk), azonnal rögzül, s keserves munka később ezt a hamis tudást a lélekből kivakarni."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"Ahova érdemes elmenni, oda nem vezet rövid út."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"Ne kritizálj semmit, hacsak nem tudod jobban megcsinálni."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"A profi az, aki akkor is meg tudja csinálni, amit kell, ha nincs hozzá kedve. Az amatőr az, aki akkor sem tudja megcsinálni, amit kell, amikor kedve van hozzá."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"Naná, hogy az emberek zabálják a mesét, amely rendelkezik egy plusz dimenzióval: a szabadságéval; ott még van kristálytiszta igazság, mi több, győzhet is."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"A tudós gyakran kételkedik, a tudatlan ritkán, a bolond soha."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"Okosabbnak néz ki az ember, ha kérdez, mint ha kukán hallgat."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"Ha tudatlan vagy, de nagy a képzelőerőd, elképzelheted azt is, hogy nem vagy tudatlan, csak a képzelőerőd csekély."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"A vita - a tudás cseréje. A vitatkozás - a tudatlanságé."


----------



## Kristen (2014 Június 13)

"Semmit nem fogsz tanulni, ha azt hiszed, már mindent tudsz."


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

A


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

B


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

C


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

D


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

E


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

F


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

G


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

H


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

I


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

J


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

K


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

L


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

M


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

N


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

O


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

P


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

Q


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

R


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

S


----------



## pamacka (2014 Június 14)

T


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

trallala


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

trallala


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

hipp és hopp


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

hsz 1,2,3


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

9,8,7,6,5


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

ninini


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

ni


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

macskamenta


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

A


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

B


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

C


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

D


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

E


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

F


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

G


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

H


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

I


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

J


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

K


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

L


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

M


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

N


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

O


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

P


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

Q


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

R


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

S


----------



## Davies (2014 Június 14)

T


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

ekete


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

pekete


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

Bolond - 0


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

Mágus - 1


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

Főpapnő - 2


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

kard, botok, kehely, érme


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

Remete - 9


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

Világ - 22


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

Szeretők - 6


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 14)

Diadalszekér - 7


----------



## wpeet (2014 Június 15)

bicikli


----------



## wpeet (2014 Június 15)

hurrikán


----------



## wpeet (2014 Június 15)

Monument Valley


----------



## wpeet (2014 Június 15)

Paprika


----------



## wpeet (2014 Június 15)

billentyűzet


----------



## wpeet (2014 Június 15)

orgona


----------



## wpeet (2014 Június 15)

kulcstartó


----------



## Ben Nadas (2014 Június 15)

_KOAN _
még az sem kizárt,
hogy a céltábla nyilad
útjába kerül
/Fodor Ákos/


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 15)

a hid messze van


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 15)

nagyon messze


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 15)

meg 17 lepesre


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 15)

de mar erzem a tulpart friss illatat


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 15)

mar a hid labanal is vagyok


----------



## Ben Nadas (2014 Június 15)

Mert az igazság (és a friss illat) odaát van?


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 15)

es nincs or


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 15)

nem tudom, hogy az igazsag hol lehet, de az igaz, hogy a hid itt all elottem


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 15)

kicsit remegve, de ralepek a hidra


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 15)

mint a gyermek az elso lepeseinel.


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 15)

szinte kapkodom a levegot.


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 15)

ez lehet az a friss illat?


----------



## Ben Nadas (2014 Június 15)

Örülök, hogy átértél. Mit gondolsz, megérte?


----------



## Kardosné Varga Hajnalka (2014 Június 15)

A


----------



## Kardosné Varga Hajnalka (2014 Június 15)

B


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

If I die young


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

bury me in satin


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

Lay me down on a bad of roses


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

Sink me in the river, at dawn
Send me away with the words of a love song~


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

I can stay awake for days if that's what you want...


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

I can do it...
I can do it...
I can do it!
But I'm only human! And I'm bleed when fall down.


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

Why worry? If you've done the very best you can, worrying won't make it any better.


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

-How the hell you knows what she's thinking?
-Power of friendship.


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

If you can dream it, you can do it!


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

Sometimes the hardest thing and the right thing are the same.


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

Having a rough day?
Place your hand over your hart.
Feel that?
That's called purpose.
You're alive for a reason.
Don't give up.


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

I do it, because I can
I can, because I want to
And I want to, because you sad I couldn't!


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

Be a good person but doesn't waste time to prove it.


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

Don't promise when you're happy.
Don't reply when you're angry.
And don't decide when you're sad.


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

Be happy in front of your haters. It kills them.


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

Create a life that feels good on the inside,
not one that just looks good on the outside.


----------



## S.Rita15 (2014 Június 16)

The world is a book and those who do not travel read only a page.


----------



## vera_vera (2014 Június 16)




----------



## vera_vera (2014 Június 16)




----------



## vera_vera (2014 Június 16)




----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

péntek 13


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

szép napot


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

Vége a sulinak!


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

Jön a pihenés.


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

Főzni kell..


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

Milyen könyvet ajánlotok?


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

Eső lesz.


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

Hajrá!!!


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

Pihi


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

Lusti


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

szabcsi


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

kikapcs


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

lazítás


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

punnyadás


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

relax


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)




----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

15


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

nyár


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

Balaton


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Ha Isten egy pillanatra elfelejtené, hogy én csak egy rongybábu vagyok, és még egy kis élettel ajándékozna meg, azt maximálisan kihasználnám. Talán nem mondanék ki mindent, amit gondolok, de meggondolnám azt, amit kimondok.


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

H2O


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

A férfiaknak bebizonyítanám, mennyire tévednek, amikor azt hiszik, az öregedés okozza a szerelem hiányát, pedig valójában a szerelem hiánya okozza az öregedést!


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)




----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Annyi mindent tanultam tőletek, emberek... Megtanultam, hogy mindenki a hegytetőn akar élni, anélkül hogy tudná, hogy a boldogság a meredély megmászásában rejlik.


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)




----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Megtanultam, hogy amikor egy újszülött először szorítja meg parányi öklével az apja ujját, örökre megragadja azt.


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Megtanultam, hogy egy embernek csak akkor van joga lenézni egy másikra, amikor segítenie kell neki felállni.


----------



## ancsa59 (2014 Június 17)

HI


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Mindig van másnap, és az élet lehetőséget ad nekünk arra, hogy jóvátegyük a dolgokat, de ha tévedek, és csak a mai nap van nekünk, szeretném elmondani neked, mennyire szeretlek, és hogy sosem felejtelek el.


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Senkinek sem biztos a holnapja, sem öregnek, sem fiatalnak. Lehet, hogy ma látod utoljára azokat, akiket szeretsz. Ezért ne várj tovább, tedd meg ma, mert ha sosem jön el a holnap, sajnálni fogod azt a napot, amikor nem jutott időd egy mosolyra, egy ölelésre, egy csókra, és amikor túlságosan elfoglalt voltál ahhoz, hogy teljesíts egy utolsó kérést.


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

szia


ancsa59 írta:


> HI


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Tartsd magad közelében azokat, akiket szeretsz, mondd a fülükbe, mennyire szükséged van rájuk, szeresd őket és bánj velük jól, jusson időd arra, hogy azt mondd nekik, "sajnálom", "bocsáss meg", "kérlek", "köszönöm" és mindazokat a szerelmes szavakat, amelyeket ismersz.


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

A vers olyan emberi beszéd, ami a dallal, az ősi dallal rokon, rokon avval a kimondhatatlannal, ami már-már titkos, sámáni mesterség. (…) A vers az ember legtöményebb megnyilvánulása, leganyagtalanabb röpülése, legforróbb vallomása a létről. A legszentebb játék. A kifejezhetetlen körbetáncolása, megidézése, ritka szertartás, míves fohász. Valami, ami születésének pillanatában, a halhatatlanságra tart igényt.


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

[Vándor, ki erre jársz]
Te erre járó
sírj vagy nevess
zokogó víz
Balatonszemes:
fái görcsben
a tóra hajolnak
hatalmas nagyfia holtán
ki voltál
Latinovits Zoltán.
Pünkösdi lángnyelv
júniusi szélben
lecsap a habokra
hazányi vakokra
boldog vagonokra.
Napfogyatkozás
egy júniusi éjben.


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Fel kell ismernünk, hogy népművészetünk (néptánc, népzene, fafaragás, festészet, stb.) és népi hagyományaink, nyelvünk - kultúrális kincseink -, olyan kincsek, amik összetartóerőt képviseltek régen, és ma is a magyarság között. Arra kell törekedni, hogy ezek a kincsek még sokáig megmaradjanak, élő eleven részei legyenek a mai magyar társadalomnak is, mert olyan alapot képeznek amire jövőt kell, és lehet építeni. Ennek a kincsnek (nemzeti kincsnek) az őrzői, művelői nemzetünk megbecsülésére érdemesek.


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

/ Költészet - mint valóság és álom / 
"A valóság egyre távolabb kerül a mai világ emberétől, mintha valami virtuális térben létezne a média, a magazinok és egyéb irányított elvárások konstituált világában. S hogy ez mennyire így van, az abból is látszik, hogy a költészet, a vers iránt oly nagymértékben csökkent az érdeklődés, mint még sohasem. Furcsa képzettársításnak látszik ez a talán, de nagyon is alapos megfontolás vezetett hozzá, amelynek kiindulása az a gondolat, hogy a vers a legmélyebben azonos a valósággal. Ez természetesen összefügg a költészet lényegével, tágabb értelemben a művészet lényegével, vagyis azzal áll nagyon is szoros kapcsolatban. "Mi tehát a művészet?" - tesszük fel a kérdést Weöres Sándorral, aki nagyon szép és okos választ fogalmazott rá: "Szépséggé rögzített emberi megnyilvánulás...", amelyben mind a négy szó önmagában is jelentős: szépség, rögzítés, emberi és megnyilvánulás. Kezdjük a szépséggel.


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Nem kell ahhoz a múlt jelentős filozófusait vagy gondolkodóit faggatni, hogy érvényesnek fogadjuk el Umberto Eco által megfogalmazott gondolatot: "...léteznek dolgok, amelyek szemlélésében a hozzájuk fűződő vágyunktól függetlenül is gyönyörűségünket leljük." A szépség létezése ad biztonságot a léleknek, hitet a formák harmonikus létezésében, de egyszerre a tökéletes idea is, ami nélkül elveszettek lennénk - mert vonatkoztatási pont nélkül kibillen a világ egyensúlya."


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

József Attila írta: "Nem szükséges, hogy én írjak verset, de úgy látszik, szükséges, hogy vers írassék, különben meggörbülne a világ gyémánttengelye."


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Babits pedig azt: 
"Mindenik embernek a lelkében dal van 
és a saját lelkét hallja minden dalban. 
És akinek szép a lelkében az ének, 
az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek."


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Ahol a szabadság a rend, 
mindig érzem a végtelent.


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Ha lelked, logikád,
mint patak köveken
csevegve folyik át
dolgokon egeken -

ver az ér, visz az ár
eszmélhetsz nagyot:
nem kell más verse már,
költő én vagyok!


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Kertemben érik a 
leveles dohány.
A líra: logika;
de nem tudomány.


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

Tedd láthatóvá azt, ami nélküled minden bizonnyal nem lenne látható.

Robert Bresson


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Június 17)

A költőnek van a legszebb hivatása e földön: ő az, aki halhatatlanná varázsolja a mulandóságot.

Juhász Gyula


----------



## Funnyta (2014 Június 18)

A.A. Milne: Bűnbocsánat

Találtam egy bogarat, úgy hívják, hogy Bogár,
és Sándornak neveztem el, és ezt is tudja már.
Gyufásdobozban őriztem, a fedele alatt...
És Dadus kiengedte őt...
igen, az én bogaramat...
odament, kiengedte őt...
És Bogár elszaladt.

Azt mondta, nem akarta; én elhiszem neki.
Azt mondja, csak gyufát akart, azért nyitotta ki,
azt mondta, nagyon fájlalja, de megfogni nehéz
egy dúlt bogarat, akit az ember gyufának néz.

Azt mondta, nagyon sajnálja; ne törődjem vele,
és van még nagyon sok bogár, menjünk a kertbe le,
ott biztos találunk helyet, ahová hazajár -
vettünk egy új gyufásdobozt, ráírtuk, hogy BOGÁR.

Bejártunk, ahol csak bogár lehet, minden teret,
és adtunk minden olyan zajt, mit egy bogár szeret,
egyszer csak látok valamit, hát kiáltok neki:
"Itt egy bogárház, Sándorunk mászik belőle ki!"

Bogár Sándor volt, igazán, és ő is rám vetett
mint aki rögtön rám ismer, egy mély tekintetet.
Úgy nézett, mintha gondolná, amiért elfutott,
most illik tőlem kérnie szívből bocsánatot.

Dadus is bánja, amit tett, és nagyon feketén
"BOGÁR"-t írt rá a papírra a doboz fedelén.
S most jóba vagyunk, ő meg én, mert megfogni nehéz
egy izgatott Sanyit, akit éppen gyufának néz.

Devecseri Gábor ford.


----------



## varadiiza (2014 Június 18)

A francia piac oszlopcsarnokában fülsiketítő zaj uralkodott. Az árusok óbégatva kínálgatták portékáikat, a dajkák sikoltozva üldözték az utcákon fel és alá a gondjaikra bízott csintalan gyerekeket, a macskakövön lópaták dobogtak és kocsik zörögtek, asszonyok nevetgéltek, alkudoztak, és szünet nélkül szólongatták a nyomukban csetlő-botló kosárhordó inasokat, bambusznád kalitkájukban papagájok rikácsoltak, majmok veszekedtek, összekötözött lábú libák sziszegtek, kacsák hápogtak, és a csirkék idegesen csukladóztak, nem ok nélkül. New Orleans forró hangulatban volt, amint lakói az egyik legnagyobb szórakozáshoz, a vacsorához készülődtek.


----------



## davidoff1958 (2014 Június 19)

http://szentistvanotthon.hu
A ”Szent István” Otthonház önellátásra nem vagy részben képes, napi négy órát meghaladó idejű ápolást igénylő gondozottaknak nyújt elhelyezést és mindennapi ápolást - gondozást.

Az intézményünk súlyos betegekkel foglalkozik, mégis törekszik arra, hogy a figyelem középpontjában a minőségi ellátás a szakértelem az igények és az elvárások összhangban legyenek.

Személyzetünk egy holisztikus gondoskodással, hatékonyan segít a betegségekkel járó problémák enyhítésében az életminőséget a lehető legtovább, emberhez méltó szinten tartani. Barátságos, családias mindenki számára egyaránt motivált környezettel biztosítjuk az élhető életet. A foglalkoztatásokkal tartalmasan és hasznosan kitölteni a mindennapi időt. Önállóságra motiválni minden lakót amilyen mértékben még az elvárható.


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

Egy – megérett a meggy


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

Kettő – csipkebokor vessző


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

Három – te vagy az én párom


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

Öt -megérett a tök


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

Hat – hasad a pad


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

Nyolc – üres a polc


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

Tíz – tiszta víz,
Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Majd a cica megissza.


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

1, Egy almafa


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

2, Két katica


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

3, Három kiskacsa


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

4, Négy porszívó


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

5, Öt póniló


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

6, Hat pillangó


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

7, Hét repülő


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

8, Nyolc serpenyő


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

9, Kilenc esernyő


----------



## haliasd (2014 Június 19)

Tíz ujjad van


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 19)

1 Mississippi


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 19)

2 Mississippi


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 19)

3 Mississippi


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 19)

4 Mississippi


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 19)

5 Mississippi


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 19)

6 Mississippi


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 19)

7 Mississippi


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 19)

8 Mississippi


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 19)

10 Mississippi. Jujj elszamoltam


----------



## cwebiboy (2014 Június 19)

Remelem nem baj!


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

hozzászól8


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

hozzászól9


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

hozzászól10


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

hozzászól11


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

hozzászól12


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

hozzászól13


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

hozzászól14


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

hozzászól15


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

hozzászól15


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

hozzászól17


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

lassan halad


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

de egyszer csak 20 lesz


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

addig is írok. írok


----------



## pickdáma (2014 Június 19)

és igen!


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Hússzal ezelőtt érkeztem,
és azt mondták, hogy ez az a hely.


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Ahol mindent sikerült megnéznem,
köszi, de sajnos nem mehetek.


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Mert a főnököm az az Isten,
kinek szárnya van, de ereje nincsen.


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Hogy egy kicsikét legalább megverne,
vagy lassan utánad engedne.


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Mert hirtelen kinyílt a föld alattam,
te eltűntél én meg itt maradtam.


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Hát evezz a part felé még párat,
ha a világ fordít Neked hátat.


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

S ha utad egyszer a végéhez ér
Ne felejtsd el hogy honnan jöttél!


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Na na na na na na na na...


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Egy föld alatti mozgalomból,
hol nem jutott ki nekem a jóból


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Kellett hogy már, elinduljak,
az úthengerek itt gurulnak.


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Én meg harapok egyet a lángosba,
a szekérháton a városba.


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

De láttatok-e már oly gyönyörű bájt,
mit nem okozhat öt gigabájt.


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Neked öt gigabájt, nekem öt libamáj,
jaj a szívem úgy nagyon fáj.


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

de én sem próbálhattam kétszer,
te megteheted ha visszanézel.


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

S ha utad egyszer a végéhez ér
Ne felejtsd el hogy honnan jöttél!


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Na na na na na na na na...


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Na na na na na na na na...


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Na na na na na na na na...


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Na na na na na na na na...


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Na na na na na na na na...


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Na na na na na na na na...


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

És hozzászólások kipipálva. Nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt, voltak hozzászólásaim, fel is töltöttem dolgokat, de nem vagyok aktív. Amikor szükségem volt valamire, biztos, hogy itt megtaláltam, amit kerestem. Köszönöm!!!!!!!2006 óta vagyok tag, de sajnos most a státuszom új...Remélem ez megváltozik;-)


----------



## Eneszke (2014 Június 19)

Sallllala, látok mindent!Köszönöm!


----------



## ktunde84 (2014 Június 20)

1


----------



## ktunde84 (2014 Június 20)

2


----------



## ktunde84 (2014 Június 20)

3


----------



## penzesletti (2014 Június 20)

„Az, hogy én ki vagyok, attól függ, hogy te minek akarsz látni engem.” /Dan Millman/


----------



## penzesletti (2014 Június 20)

"Jobb csendben maradni és hagyni, hogy azt gondolják, buták vagyunk, mint megszólalni és minden kétséget eloszlatni efelől."
/Maurice Switzer


----------



## penzesletti (2014 Június 20)

"Vigyázz a testedre! Ez az egyetlen hely,ahol élhetsz."
/Jim Rohn/


----------



## penzesletti (2014 Június 20)

"Amit az emberi elme képes kigondolni, és hisz benne,azt képes megvalósítani." /Napoleon Hill


----------



## penzesletti (2014 Június 20)

„Ügyelj gondolataidra, mert azok szabják meg szavaidat!
Ügyelj szavaidra, mert azok szabják meg a tetteidet!
Ügyelj a tetteidre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaidat!
Ügyelj szokásaidra, mert azok szabják meg jellemedet!
Ügyelj jellemedre, mert az szabja meg sorsodat!” /Frank Outlaw


----------



## penzesletti (2014 Június 20)

"Gondolkozz el rajta, mikor azt hiszed, csak Téged bánt az Élet...
Nézz körül a világban... láthatod az embereket, akik az utcán élnek.
Ha azt hiszed, hogy csak neked fáj, mikor kit szeretsz, mással látod;
Nézz meg egy vakot... ki soha nem láthatja meg a napvilágot.
Ha azt hiszed, ver a sors, mikor az emberek rosszat kiabálnak Rád;
Nézz meg egy süketet, ki soha nem hallhatja az Élet dallamát...
Ha azt hiszed, Te vagy az egyetlen, akit akadályok vesznek körül...
Nézd azokat, kik nem tudnak járni...
Arcukon mégis mosoly derül...
Ha azt hiszed, rossz helyre születtél, s Téged senki nem szeret,
Nézz meg egy árvát... ki könnyes szemmel nézi a szüleidet...
Ha azt hiszed, hogy nem kapsz időt, hogy begyógyuljanak a sebek,
Nézd azokat, kik hirtelen hunytak el... nem ölelhették át szeretteiket.
Mielőtt panaszkodnál, nyisd ki a szemed! 
Rosszabb is lehetne...
S rájössz, hogy nem sírva kell eltöltened a napot, hanem nevetve.
Köszönd meg, amit a sorstól kaptál...
Ne háborogj sohasem...
Nem tudhatod, mi lesz holnap... 
Ez vezessen az Életben!" /Fanni jósnő


----------



## penzesletti (2014 Június 20)

Egy házaspár már 24 órája autózik. Mivel mindketten holtfáradtak,
elhatározzák, alszanak négy órát, aztán folytatják az utazást.
Bemennek az első hotelbe, kérnek egy szobát, majd a négy óra letelte
után mennek a recepcióhoz fizetni. A számla 350 dollárról szól, amit a
férj kicsit soknak talál. Hívatja az igazgatót, és reklamál:
- Miért ilyen drága a szoba, hiszen csak négy órát töltöttünk itt?
- Tudja, ez a legolcsóbb szobánk. Szállodánk rendelkezik egy nagy
úszómedencével, konferenciaközponttal, szaunával, így a szobák ára is
ennek megfelelő.
- De mi nem vettünk igénybe semmilyen szolgáltatást!
- Az lehet, de a lehetőségük megvolt.
A férfi még vitatkozik egy ideig, majd feladja és kiállít egy csekket.
Az igazgató megnézi, majd felháborodva mondja:
- De ez a csekk csak 100 dollárról szól!
- Igen, 250 dollárt számítottam fel azért, mert lefeküdhetett a feleségemmel.
- De én nem feküdtem le a feleségével!
- Az lehet, de a lehetőség megvolt rá...


----------



## penzesletti (2014 Június 20)

Matekórán a tanárnő feltesz az osztálynak egy kérdést:
- Gyerekek, hány galamb marad a fán, ha a háromból lelövünk egyet?
Pistike majd kiesik a padból úgy jelentkezik, tanárnő fel is szólítja:
- Természetesen egy sem - mondja Pistike.
- Hogy-hogy egy sem?
- Mert lelövünk egyet és a többi megijed a durranástól, és elszáll.
- Nagyon tetszik a gondolatmeneted Pistike, de én nem erre gondoltam, mert matematikailag szerintem 2 marad ott.
Megy tovább az óra, a vége felé Pistike ismét jelentkezik:
- Tanárnő én is kérdezhetnék valamit?
- Persze, kérdezz nyugodtan.
- Megy 3 nő az utcán, mind a három fagyit eszik, az egyik nyalja, a másik harapja, a harmadik szopja. Tanárnő szerint melyik a férjezett?
Tanárnő irul-pirul, de mégis válaszol:
- Szerintem amelyik szopja.
- Szerintem meg az, amelyiken jegygyűrű van, de nagyon tetszik a tanárnő gondolkodásmódja!


----------



## penzesletti (2014 Június 20)

Az idős kis hölgy egy nap bement a kanadai nemzeti bankba egy táskányi pénzzel. Ragaszkodott hozzá, hogy a bank elnökével kíván beszélni számlanyitással kapcsolatban, mondván: "Sok pénzről van szó!"
Kevés hümmögés és hezitálás után a bank személyzete odakísérte az elnök irodájához az asszonyt. Az elnök megkérdezte, mennyit is szándékozik a bankban letétbe helyezni.
- 165.000 dollárt - felelte a hölgy, és a táskájából kiborította a pénzt az íróasztalra.
Az elnök természetesen rögtön kíváncsi lett, honnan származik a pénz, és megkérdezte:
- Asszonyom, meglepett mekkora összegű készpénzzel rendelkezik... Megtudhatnám, honnan van a pénz?
- Fogadásokból - felelte az asszony.
- Miféle fogadásokból? - kérdezte az elnök.
- Hát, például fogadok Önnel 25.000 dollárba, hogy az Ön heréi szögletesek. - felelte az idős hölgy.
- Hahaha - nevetett az elnök. - Ez egy idióta fogadás. Ilyen fogadást az életben nem nyerhet meg.
- Tartja esetleg a fogadást? - kérdezte kihívóan a hölgy.
- Persze! Fogadok 25.000 dollárba, hogy a heréim nem szögletesek!
- Mivel jelentős összegről van szó - mondta az idős hölgy - lehetséges, hogy holnap reggel 10 órára visszatérjek az ügyvédemmel, mint tanúval?
- Természetesen - felelte az elégedett elnök.
Aznap este az elnök rendkívül ideges volt a fogadás miatt, jelentős időt töltött a tükör előtt, ellenőrizve golyóit, forgatva jobbra - balra, újra meg újra. Gondosan ellenőrizte mindaddig, amíg teljességgel meg nem győződött arról, hogy semmiképp sem lehetnek szögletesek a golyói, és meg fogja nyerni a fogadást.
Másnap reggel pontosan 10 órakor az idős kis hölgy megjelent az elnök irodájában az ügyvédjével. Bemutatta az ügyvédet az elnöknek, majd megismételte a fogadást:
- 25.000 dollárt arra, hogy az elnök golyói szögletesek!
Az elnök elfogadta a fogadást, majd a hölgy megkérte, hogy vesse le a nadrágját, hogy mindannyian láthassák. Az elnök megtette. A kis idős hölgy egész közelről rámeredt a herékre, majd megkérdezte, hogy lehet-e megfognia?
- Nos, rendben - felelte az elnök. - 25.000 dollár nagy pénz, és szeretném, ha abszolút biztos lenne a dolgában.
Ekkor vette észre, hogy a hölgy ügyvédje csendben elkezdi verni a fejét a falba.
- Mi a fene van az ügyvédjével?- kérdezte az elnök.
- Semmi - felelte a hölgy. - Kivéve azt, ahogy tegnap fogadtam vele 100.000 dollárba, hogy ma reggel 10 órakor a kanadai nemzeti bank elnökének a golyói a kezemben lesznek.


----------



## MONDIK (2014 Június 20)

Bigus írta:


> Első.


nekem is! Üdv:M


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

1


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

2


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

3


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

4


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

5


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

6


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

7


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

8


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

9


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

10


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

11


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

12


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

13


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

14


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

15


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

16


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

17


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

18


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

19


----------



## eszter1213 (2014 Június 21)

Megvan


----------



## braseel (2014 Június 21)

kezdjük előlről


----------



## braseel (2014 Június 21)

1


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

aztán kicsit közelebb


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

Kiderült, miért kellett


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

színes falfestményekkel


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

Hogyan végzik el


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

jól mutat


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

határ eset


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

nincs pánik


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

kezdetben gyors


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

drága holmik


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

egész napos


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

esemény célja


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

sör és katica


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

mordizomadta felhő


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

bibir csók


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

nem alátét


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

ördögöd van


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

boros fogadja


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

hétfő na de


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

olcsó határeset


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

kinek nem


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

tudtam legjelentősebb


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

nocsak nocsak


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

falra hányt korsó


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

egész napos


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

élmény lesz


----------



## utc (2014 Június 22)

Minden program ingyenes


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

7...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

8...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

9...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

10...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

11...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

12...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

13...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

14...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

15...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

16...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

17...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

18...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

19...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

20...


----------



## marci1110 (2014 Június 22)

...


----------



## TipeTupa80 (2014 Június 22)

24?


----------



## TipeTupa80 (2014 Június 22)

még mindig 23?


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

3


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

Ki mint vet, úgy arat.


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

*"Buddha egy fa alatt ült, és a tanítványainak magyarázott. Odament hozzá egy férfi, és beleköpött az arcába.*


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

* Buddha megtörölte az arcát, és visszakérdezett: - És most? Akarsz még mondani valamit? *


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

*A férfi kissé összezavarodott, mert nem számított arra, hogy ha valakinek az arcába köpnek, az képes megkérdezni: "És most?" Ez még egyszer sem történt meg vele. Ha megsértett valakit, az feldühödött, és visszavágott. Vagy ha gyáva volt és puhány, akkor mosolygott, és megpróbált a kedvében járni.*


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

De Buddha egyikhez sem hasonlított; nem volt dühös, egyáltalán nem sértődött meg, és gyáva sem volt. Csak tárgyilagosan megkérdezte: "És most?" És más nem történt.
​


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

Buddha tanítványai viszont nagy haragra gerjedtek, nem gondolkodtak, hanem reagáltak.


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

Legközelebbi tanítványa, Ánanda így szólt: - Ez túl sok, ezt nem tűrhetjük el. Te csak tartsd magad a tanításaidhoz, mi meg majd megmutatjuk ennek az embernek, hogy ilyet nem tehet! Meg kell büntetnünk érte! Máskülönben mindenki elkezd majd ehhez hasonló dolgokat cselekedni.


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

Buddha ezt felelte: - Hallgass! Ő nem okozott nekem fájdalmat, de te igen. Ő új ember, idegen. Bizonyára hallott felőlem valamit, hogy "ez a férfi vallástalan, veszélyes ember, aki letérít másokat a helyes útról, egy forradalmár, egy erkölcstelen gazember", és ezek alapján alkotott rólam képet.


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

Nem engem köpött le, hanem a saját elképzelését, azt a képet, amelyet rólam alkotott - hiszen nem ismer engem, akkor hát hogyan köphetett volna le engem?
- Ha mélyebben belegondolsz - mondta Buddha -, a saját elméjét köpte le.


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

Én nem vagyok része, és látom, hogy ez a szegény férfi bizonyára valami mást is akar mondani, mert ez is a közlés egyik módja - a köpés is egy eszköz arra, hogy elmondjunk valamit.


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

Vannak pillanatok, amikor úgy érezzük, hogy a nyelv alkalmatlan - a mély szerelem, az erős harag, a gyűlölet, az imádság idején. Vannak olyan intenzív pillanatok, amikor a beszéd kevés. Ilyenkor tennünk kell valamit.


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

Amikor nagyon szerelmesek vagyunk, és megcsókoljuk vagy megöleljük a kedvesünket, mit teszünk? Elmondunk valamit. Amikor haragszunk, rettenetesen haragszunk, és megütjük vagy leköpjük a haragosunkat, azzal is mondunk valamit.


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

Én megértem ezt az embert. Bizonyára valami mást is akar mondani, ezért kérdeztem meg tőle: "És most?" A férfi még inkább összezavarodott.
Buddha pedig azt mondta a tanítványainak:
- Ti nagyobb fájdalmat okoztatok, mert ti ismertek engem, évek óta velem éltek, és még mindig visszatámadtok.


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

A férfi meglepetten, összezavarodva tért haza. Egész éjjel nem tudott aludni. Ha valaki találkozik egy buddhával, rendkívül nehéz, lehetetlen ugyanúgy álomba merülnie, mint előző éjszaka. Szüntelenül ott kavarog a fejében az élmény. Nem tudta megmagyarázni magának, mi történt. Egész testében remegett, és verítékezett. Még sohasem találkozott ilyen emberrel; Buddha darabjaira törte egész elméjét, minden megrögzött szokását, egész múltját.


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

Másnap reggel újra odament. Buddha lábaihoz vetette magát, aki újra megkérdezte: - És most? Hiszen ez is egy módja annak, hogy elmondjunk valamit, amit szavakkal nem lehet kifejezni. Amikor idejössz, és megérinted a lábamat, azzal olyasmit mondasz, amit szokványos eszközökkel nem lehet elmondani, amihez minden szó kevés; nem fér el bennük.
Aztán így folytatta: - Nézd, Ánanda, ez a férfi megint itt van, és mond valamit. Olyan ember, akiben mély érzelmek dúlnak.
A férfi felnézett Buddhára, és azt mondta: - Bocsáss meg azért, amit tegnap tettem!


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

Buddha így felelt: - Bocsássak meg? De már nem vagyok ugyanaz az ember, akivel tegnap azt tetted. A Gangesz szüntelenül áramlik; soha nem marad ugyanaz a Gangesz. Minden ember egy folyó. Az az ember, akit leköptél, már nincs itt; én csak hasonlítok rá, de nem vagyok ugyanaz, sok minden történt ebben a huszonnégy órában!


----------



## drakedian (2014 Június 22)

A folyó nagyon sokat haladt előre. Ezért nem tudok neked megbocsátani, mert nincs bennem semmi neheztelés irántad. És te is más vagy. Látom rajtad, hogy már nem vagy ugyanaz az ember, aki tegnap idejött, mert az a férfi dühös volt - milyen dühös volt! Ő köpött, te pedig meghajolsz előttem, megérinted a lábamat; hogyan lehetnél ugyanaz az ember? Nem vagy ugyanaz, ezért felejtsük is el a dolgot. Az a két ember, aki köpött, és akit leköptek, már nincs többé. Gyere közelebb! Beszélgessünk valami másról!"


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

3


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

a


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

b


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

c


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

4


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

Hajnali kettőkor verik az öreg székely ablakát.
- Ki az? - kérdi álmosan.
- Én vagyok az Áron bácsi, a Gergő, a szomszéd legény! Van magának itthon tintája?
- Nincsen fiam - válaszolja, majd megint elalszik.
Húsz perc múlva megint verik az ablakot...
- Ki az? - hangzik a kérdés megint.
- Én vagyok Áron bácsi, a Gergő, hoztam magának tintát...


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

- Miért eszik a tyúk kakaóport?
- ???
- Hogy csokitojást tojjon.


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

- Ki az abszolút kövér?
- ???
- Aki ha elmegy a tévéd előtt, lemaradsz mindkét esti filmről.


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

A skót bemegy a gyógyszertárba:
- Tudnak valami hatásos szert adni fejfájás ellen?
- Igen, kérem. Kitűnő kombinált gyógyszerünk van. Fejfájásra, gyomorgörcsre és hátfájása is jó!
- Köszönöm, akkor most nem kérem, megvárom amíg a többi is fájni fog!


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

d


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

5


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

Mondja, mennyiért festené ki a lakásomat?
- 50.000 forintért.
- És ha én is segítenék önnek?
- Akkor 100.000-ért.


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

f


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

- Miért nincs a vonaton bástya?
- ???
- Mert "a vonat nem vár"...


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

6


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

7


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

8


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

A székely és a fia mennek haza a szekéren. Egyszercsak elrobog mellettük egy fej nélküli motoros. Amint mennek tovább megint elrobog mellettük egy fej nélküli motoros.
Odaszól a fiú az apjának:
- Te apa! Nem kéne beljebb húzni a kaszát?


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

9


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

g


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

10


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

h


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

11


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

A férj borotválkozik a fürdőben és morog magának:
- A fenébe! Ezzel a borotvával még a nyakamat sem tudom elvágni!
Az asszony beszól neki:
- Beadjam a nagy kést?


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

Bíróságon:
- Vádlott! Mivel tudja magyarázni, hogy mellbe lőtte az anyósát?
- Aláhordott a puskám.


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

12


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

A férj virraszt a haldokló felesége mellett. Egyszer csak megszólal az asszony:
- Józsi, valamit el kell mondanom.
- Cssst, ne pazarold az erődet beszédre - csitítja a férj.
- De Józsi, nem halhatok meg úgy, hogy nem mondtam el neked az igazat. Megcsaltalak, többször is. Lefeküdtem a bátyáddal, az apáddal és a legjobb barátoddal.
- Cssst, ne fáraszd magad, kedvesem. Megbocsátok neked. De én már ezt korábban is tudtam, mit gondolsz, miért mérgeztelek meg?


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

13


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

Megkérdezték a Rabbit, igaz-e, hogy erkölcstelen egy földszinti lakásban fényes nappal, nyitott ablakkal nemi életet élni.
A válasz:
- Nem erkölcstelen, de praktikusabb nővel!


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

14


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

Egy nő a nőgyógyásznál:
- Képzelje doktor úr, a férjem 300%-os impotens!
- Hogy lehet az, asszonyom? Az Ön férje múltkor még csak 100%-ig volt szex-képtelen.
- Igen ám, de azóta leesett a fáról, kitörte két ujját és elharapta a nyelvét.


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

Egy férfinek sürgősen telefonálnia kellene, de csak egy telefonfülke van a környéken, abban meg már telefonál egy másik férfi. Emberünk türelmesen várakozik, öt perc elteltével azonban észreveszi, hogy a telefonáló csak áll a fülkében és meg sem szólal. Eltelik még öt perc, de a telefonáló még mindig a kagylót tartva csendben álldogál:
- Ne haragudjon, de mit szórakozik maga? Sürgős hívásom lenne, maga meg csak itt áll és nem is telefonál.
Kiszól a telefonáló:
- Nyugalom, csak a feleségemmel beszélek.


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

Visszajön a szabadságáról a kozmetikus és kérdi a vendéget:
- Na, milyen volt nélkülem? A helyettesemmel hogy volt megelégedve?
- Teljesen kikészítette az arcomat, tiszta pattanás lett tőle a bőröm, a hajam meg majdnem kihullott a kezelésétől. Szóval, szinte észre se vettem, hogy csak helyettes volt.


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

15


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

16


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

A rendőrök vizsgáznak. Bemegy az első, elétesznek egy profilképet, amin oldalról van az arc fényképezve, és kérik, hogy sorolja fel az ismertetőjeleit.
- Fekete göndör haj és egy füle van.
Azonnal kirúgják. Bemegy a másik is, neki is ugyanaz a feladata.
- Széles száj és egy füle van.
Öt is kirúgják. Mikor megy ki az ajtón, a harmadik jelentkezőnek odasúgja, hogy csak azt ne mondja, hogy egy füle van, mert akkor megbuktatják. Bemegy ő is, a feladat ugyanaz.
- Széles száj és kontaktlencsét visel.
- Bravó, bravó, ilyen rendőr kell nekünk! Most már csak azt árulja el, hogy miképpen jött rá a kontaktlencsére?
- Nagyon egyszerű volt, ugyanis akinek egy füle van, az nem tudsz szemüveget hordani.


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

17


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

18


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

19


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

20


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

21


----------



## l.loretta21 (2014 Június 22)

22


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

Köszönet a lehetőségért


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

Dolgozni csak pontosan,szépen ahogy a csillag megy az égen úgy érdemes.
Jozsef Attila


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

5


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

7


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

8


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

9


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

10


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

11


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

12


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

13


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

14


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

15


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

16


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

17


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

18


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

19


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

20


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

És megvan.


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Bort, bluest, békességet


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Kéne egy üveg vörösbor, néhány kortynyi bánat


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Lehetsz itt fenn és lehetsz lenn
Lehetsz itt fenn haver és lehetsz lenn
De ha szólít az Úr légy készen
Indulnod kell


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Messze még a hajnal. Három óra húsz.
Elkerül az álom, ágyam visszahúz.
Nem enged aludni, nem hagy most a blues.


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Megjött a szabadság, műanyag uralom,
lemásolt boldogság, letöltött unalom.
Tabletta és szerek, tök mindegy, hogy milyen
azt hiszi sok kölök, a rock and roll ilyen,


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Trófeát az úrnak,
Prémet az anyáknak,
Sok húst a szolgáknak,
És csontot a kutyáknak.


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Üszökben születtünk szikrák lettünk
Lángot a világra nem vetettünk
Nem is kellett Istennek hála
Hát belevesztünk az éjszakába


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Fekete leves fekete habbal,
Fekete álom, fekete hajnal,
Fekete humor, fekete rúzs,
Fekete dal a BAZ megye blues!


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Tiéd az Lélek, enyém a test,
Tiéd a Sirius, enyém a Kex,
Tiéd a Hendrix, enyém a Stons,
Tiéd az ezüst, enyém a bronz.


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

A szemedbe nem nézek, sötét, mint a végzet, igen,
Legyen, ahogy kéred, tudom, nálad nincs kegyelem.


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Csavargó ül az utcakövön,
mindenkinek odaköszön,
siess haza, nagy vihar jön,


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Sok-sok év eltelt, nincs gőg, nincs harag,
Majd' minden elrohadt, csak a blues maradt,


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Láncra verték rég a csavargókat mind,
A Költõ és a Koldus a kék égre tekint,
A festõ otthon tombol, széttépi vásznait,
Menekül a tolvaj, szétszórja átkait.


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Állatok közt ember, emberek közt vad,
Ez volt az életem, így voltam szabad.


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Mit tesz a fiú, ha majdnem negyven.
A jövőre gondol félelemmel,
Mert ha kiöregszik egyszer az ember,
A blues nem divat, holnap kinek kell.


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Azt mondta neki egy nap az anyja
Egyszer majd felvirrad életed napja
Egy zenekarban te leszel a vezető
Minden ember eljön hozzád messziről
A színház falán égő betűkkel ez áll:
Ma este Johnny B. Goode muzsikál!


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Madárijesztő alszik a parton,
Madárijesztő, neki nincs pardon,
Madárijesztő semmitől sem fél,
Örül, hogy még él.


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Vesztes lettem, hiába győztem
Senki mellettem, senki mögöttem
Állok az úton, Rád gondolok
Tudom, a szabadság magányos dolog


----------



## Kovacs Ede (2014 Június 23)

Ott volt a postás, a rendőr, a villanyszerelő,
A szomszéd, a gázos, és a díjbeszedő.
A handlé, a szódás és a képkereskedő,
A házmester, a fia és a kéményseprő.


----------



## braseel (2014 Június 24)

Ma az első


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"Amikor a boldogság egyik ajtaja bezárul, máris megnyílik egy másik; ám gyakorta olyan sokáig meredünk még a bezárult ajtóra, hogy fel sem tűnik nekünk az, amelyik megnyílt a számunkra."
Helen Keller


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"Nemlétezik olyasmi, hogy a boldogság hajszolása, létezik viszont az öröm felismerése."
Joyce Grenfell


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"Semmi sem ér többet a mai napnál."
Goethe


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

" A lét tudata a legnagyobb boldogság."
Benjamin Disraeli


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"A Föld Mennyországgal teli."
Elisabeth Browning


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"A boldogság barátok meghitt társasága."
Pam Brown


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"A boldogság átcsusszan az ajtón, melyről nem is tudtad, hogy nyitva hagytad."
John Barrymore


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"Ha boldog akarsz lenni, hát légy."
Lev Tolsztoj


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"Minden örömet,amit csak megszerzünk, meg kell osztanunk másokkal - a boldogság ikerként születik."
Lord Byron


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"Amennyire én látom, ha valaki szivárványt akar, meg kell békélnie az esővel is."
Dolly Parton


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"Higgy benne, hogy érdemes élni, s a hited segít valóra váltani a csodát."
William James


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"A boldogságnemtárgyakban lakozik, hanem bennünk."
Richard Wagner


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"A boldogság elengedhetetlen része, hogy nélkülözzünk bizonyos dolgokat, melyeket akarunk."
Bertrand Russel


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

Dobd el a szíved jó messzire.
És szaladj, hogy utolérhesd.

Arab szólás


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"A boldogság törékeny, akár a harmatcsepp - csillogón, nevetve hal el."
Rabindranath Tagore


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"Képesnek lenni arra, hogy örömet találjunk mások örömében: ez a boldogság titka."
Georges Barnanos


----------



## Kumkvat (2014 Június 24)

"A pénz még soha senkit nemakadályozott meg abban, hogy boldog vagy boldogtalan legyen."
Eddie Barclay


----------



## irt (2014 Június 25)

5


----------



## irt (2014 Június 25)

7


----------



## irt (2014 Június 25)

9


----------



## irt (2014 Június 25)




----------



## irt (2014 Június 25)




----------



## irt (2014 Június 25)




----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

a


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

á


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

Azt hittem, hogy valami hibát követtem el amúgy. Rensdszeresen látogatom az oldalt, könyvek miatt, de ma nem tudtam letölteni semmit, sőt, még meg sem jelent a keresésben, amit beírtam. 
Nagyon megijedtem. Már tag vagyok több hónapja, de a hozzászólások tényleg hiányoznak.


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

afdgrgsdgdfgcvfgsfgdfgdg


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

a,sdméslfmkdékgljmékdfljgsf,k


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

alsldhfzgagahdjfjguhjfk


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

Na, számoljunk is! 
3x4x3x2x4x2x1x3x4x5x2x1x4x7x7x9x7x6x987x6547x0x5667x7624x83757x7455=0


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

a á b c cs d e é f g


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

gy h i í j k l m n o ó ö ő p q r s sz t ty u ú ü ű v w x y z zs


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

a á b c cs d e é f g gy h i í j k l m n o ó ö ő p q r s sz t ty u ú ü ű v w x y z zs


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

a á b c cs d e é f g gy h i í j k l m n o ó ö ő p q r s


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

á é g h j a a d fg g s a d fg h


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

123456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)




----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)




----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789


----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)




----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)




----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)




----------



## Maklarit (2014 Június 25)

és ezzel megvan már 21 )


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 25)

még 3


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 25)

még 2


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 25)

már csak 1


----------



## Brumimedve (2014 Június 25)

és most 0


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 26)

helló


----------



## sz.somogyi (2014 Június 27)

Kicsit fura ez, hogy pusztán hozzászólások írásával lehet állandó tagságot szerezni... vagy félreértettem valamit?


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

20


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

19


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

18


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

17


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

16


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

15


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

14


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

13


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

12


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

11


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

10


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

9


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

8


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

7


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

6


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

5


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

4


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

3


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

2


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

1


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

0


----------



## kocos1975 (2014 Június 27)

00


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 27)

1


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 27)

2


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 27)

3


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 27)

4


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 27)

5


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 27)

6


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 27)

7


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 27)

8


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 28)

9


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 28)

10


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 28)

11


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 28)

12


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 28)

13


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 28)

14


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 28)

15


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 28)

16


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 28)

17


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 28)

18


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 28)

19


----------



## Dyzzie (2014 Június 28)

20


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

A legjobb gondolataink másoktól származnak.....!


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

A nyári szünidő az az időszak , amikor a szülők rájönnek , hogy a pedagógusok alulfizetettek......!


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

Nem ugyanaz: Ismerni az utat vagy járni is rajta .....!


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

Barátok azok a ritka emberek, akik ha megkérdezik :" Hogy vagy" ? még a választ is megvárják ...!


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

A düh kinyitja a szájat és lezárja az észt ....!


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

Hát akkor kezdjük...


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

Ez már a második.


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

Az agysejtek folyamatosan elhalnak . Bezzeg a zsírsejtek ............


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

3


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

4


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

5


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

6


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

7


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

8


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

9


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

10


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik......!


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

Mindenki normális , amíg jobban meg nem ismered őket ....!


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

Segíts valakin , meglátod , emlékezni fog rád , ha legközelebb is segítségre lesz szüksége .....!


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

A jövő eléggé hasonlít a jelenre , csak sokkal hosszabb ......!


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

Senki nem figyel rád , amíg el nem követsz egy hibát .......!


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

10


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

Ne vedd túl komolyan az életet, úgysem kerülsz ki belőle élve .....!


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

11


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

Ne adj tanácsot ! A bölcsnek nincs rá szüksége , bolond meg úgysem fogadja meg ........!


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

Az úriember mindig emlékszik a hölgy születésnapjára , ---- de sohasem a korára ....!


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

" Egy ölelés ideális ajándék . Mindenkire illik a mérete, és senki se ellenzi ha továbbadják " ( Hugo Ball )


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

12


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

" A szeretet lángjaiban a legkeményebb vasnak is meg kell olvadnia " (Gandhi)


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

13


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

14


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

15


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

16


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

17


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

18


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

" Csak két dolog végtelen : az univerzum és az emberi butaság , bár az előbbiben nem vagyok biztos " ( Albert Einstein)


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

19


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

20


----------



## ahojpoplacsek (2014 Június 28)

Na és a ráadás 21


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

"A tudomány vallás nélkül sánta . A vallás tudomány nélkül pedig vak " ( A. E.)


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

"Minél több szeretet és jóság sugárzik belőled , annál több áramlik rád vissza " ( Sigmund Freud)


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 28)

" A legjobb módszer Önmagunk felvidítására , ha felvidítunk valaki mást" ( Mark Twain)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

Albert Einstein a következőképpen fogalmazott az életről: „Kétféle módja van annak, hogy leéld az életed. Az egyik az, hogy azt hiszed, benne semmi sem csoda, míg a másik az, mely szerint annak minden perce egy csoda.”


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

“Minél őszintébbek és nyitottabbak vagyunk, annál kevésbé fogunk félni, mert nincs takargatnivalónk mások előtt, ezért azt gondolom, minél őszintébb valaki, annál magabiztosabbá válik.” (Dalai Láma)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

“Mindenki maga irányítja sorsát; mi magunknak kell megteremtenünk boldogságunk okait. Csak mi tartozunk ezért felelősséggel, senki más.” (XIV. Dalai Láma)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

“Oszd meg a tudásodat másokkal: ez az egyik módja annak, hogy halhatatlan légy.” (Dalai Láma)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

“Ne felejtsd el, hogy nem megkapni azt, amit kívánsz, néha csodálatos szerencse.” (Dalai Láma)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

”Ha igazán őszintén és elfogulatlanul, gondosan megvizsgálunk minden helyzetet, akkor rájövünk, nagymértékben mi is felelősek vagyunk az események alakulásáért”(Dalai Láma)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

„Tárd ki a karjaidat a változásnak, de ne engedd el az értékeidet!” (Dalai Láma)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

„Fontosak a barátok - ezért szeretném, ha minél több barátom lenne. Fontosak a mosolyok - ez is nyilvánvaló. De milyenek a mosolyok? Bőséges a választék belőlük. Némelyik gúnyos, némelyik művi, diplomata mosoly. Ezek nem elégítenek ki, sokkal inkább félelmet, gyanakvást keltenek bennem. Ám a valódi mosoly reményt adó, biztató, üdítő. Ha azt akarjuk, hogy valódi mosoly ragyogjon az arcunkon, meg kell teremtenünk magunkban a valódi mosoly forrását.” (Dalai Láma)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

“A valódi együttérzés nemcsak érzelmi viszonyt jelez. Szilárd, az értelmen alapuló meggyőződésből ered. Ezért az igazán együttérző viselkedés még akkor sem változik, ha éppen negatívan fogadják. Az egyetemes önzetlenségből kifejlődik bennünk a másokért érzett felelősség, és ez akként jelenik meg, hogy segíteni akarunk társainknak gondjaik leküzdésében.” (Dalai Láma)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

“Ha egyetlen hibádat felismered, többet ér, mint ezernyi hibáját felismerni másnak. Ahelyett, hogy rosszat mondanál az emberekről, ütköznél velük, és nyugtalanságot keltenél az életükben, szemléld őket teljes valóságukban. Gondolj inkább a jó tulajdonságaikra. Ha mégis örömödet lelnéd valaki becsmérlésében, azonnal képzeld azt, hogy rohadt gyümölcsbe haraptál. Így elég gyorsan leszokhatsz a sértő viselkedésről.” (Dalai Láma)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

“Sose add fel. Bármi történjék is, ne add fel. Erősítsd meg szíved. Országodban túl sok energiát fordítanak az ész fejlesztésére, ahelyett, hogy szívüket edzenék. Légy együtt érző, a barátaidon kívül mindenki mással is. Légy együtt érző, dolgozz lelked és egyben a világ békéjéért. Dolgozz a békéért, és hallgass rám: sose add fel. Nem számít, mi folyik körülötted, nem számít, mi történik. Sose add fel!” (Dalai Láma)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

„Akik ártani akarnak nekem, azok valójában tálcán kínálják a spirituális fejlődés legnagyszerűbb lehetőségét. Hiszen amikor összeakadok velük, természetes módon gyűlöletet és haragot érzek, és általuk esélyt kapok, hogy megtartóztassam magam ezektől az indulatoktól. Ha mindig mindenki kedves lenne hozzám, soha nem lenne lehetőségem a türelem gyakorlására. Hiszen könnyű együtt érezni azokkal, akik jók hozzám, és akiket kedvelek, az igazi próbatétel az, amikor valaki ártani akar nekem, meg akar gátolni valamiben, elvesz tőlem valamit, vagy inzultál. Ha az ilyen ember iránt is tudok szeretet érezni, az már előrelépés. Ez az ember tehát lehetőséget ad a fejlődésre, és ezért hálával tartozom neki. Ilyen lehetőséget még Khenszur Thabkje Rinpocse sem tud nyújtani nekem a bölcs tanításaival, ezért az ellenségemet legnagyobb tanítómként kell tisztelnem.” (Dalai Láma)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

"Tapasztaltál-e, tettél-e, gondoltál-e vagy éreztél-e bármikor bármit is a moston kívüli időpontban? Gondolod, hogy valaha is fogsz? Történhet-e vagy létezhet-e bármi a moston kívüli időpontban? A válasz nyilvánvaló, ugye?" (Eckhart Tolle)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

"Boldogtalanságod nem csak belső lényedet és környezetedet szennyezi be, de az emberiség kollektív pszichéjét is, amelynek elválaszthatatlan része vagy. Nincs az emberen kívül más életforma bolygónkon, amely negativitásával, kegyetlenségével mérgezné az őt tápláló Földet." (Eckhart Tolle)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

"Önmagadat gondolattal definiálni: önmagad korlátozása." (Eckhart Tolle)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

"Az ellenszegülés merevvé teszi a lelkedet, megkeményíti éned burkát, s így elkülönít mindentől. A megengedéssel minden kapcsolatod alapjaiban változik meg, hiszen így mindenkit olyannak fogsz elfogadni, amilyen." (Eckhart Tolle)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

"Az emberekben minden véggel kapcsolatban némi rossz érzés él, mert minden befejeződés egy kis halál. Ezért mondjuk búcsúzáskor: "viszontlátásra"." (Eckhart Tolle)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

"A külső forma csak átmeneti visszatükröződése annak, aki te belül vagy, ami a lényeged. Ezért nem hagyhat el soha a szeretet és a szépség, míg a külső formák idővel mind elhagynak." (Eckhart Tolle)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

"Minden félelem: valami elvesztésének a félelme, ami által csökkensz, amitől kevesebb leszel." (Eckhart Tolle)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

"A vágy: igény arra, hogy hozzáadj magadhoz valamit, hogy teljesebben lehess önmagad." (Eckhart Tolle)


----------



## attila28 (2014 Június 28)

"Nem azzal lelsz lelki békére, ha átrendezed életkörülményeidet, hanem ha fölismered, hogy ki is vagy valójában, a legmélyebb szinten." (Eckhart Tolle)


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"Vannak dolgok, amikről akkor is tudok, ha senki se beszél róluk."


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"
– Örülök, hogy harcoltál értem – mondta.
– Örülök, hogy megengedted.
"


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"Persze, hogy szeretlek. Igazából szeretlek, akár a vörösbegy."


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"He showed me how to get lost, and then I showed myself how to get found."


----------



## Ica77 (2014 Június 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"
. aki fel tudja fogni, fogja fel –

Te vagy az a Másik 
az a Te 
akiért lettem 
akié vagyok

aki sohasem elég 
és aki egyedül elég"


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"Az hisz, aki akar hinni."


----------



## Ica77 (2014 Június 29)

Örülök hogy sikerült beregisztrálnom erre az oldalra.


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"Közben kialakítottam magamban saját haditervemet, ami valahogy így szólt: ahogy esik, úgy puffan."


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"Az emberek tejet vesznek, benzint töltenek az autójukba, vagy épp levelet adnak föl. És senki nem tudja, milyen ijesztő terhet cipelnek belül."


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"Nálatok – mondta a kis herceg – az emberek egyetlen kertben ötezer rózsát nevelnek. Mégse találják meg, amit keresnek… Pedig egyetlen rózsában vagy egy korty vízben megtalálhatnák… Csakhogy a szem vak – tette hozzá a kis herceg. – A szívünkkel kell keresni…"


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"Mindig olyanokat mond az ember, amit maga is megbán, még akkor is, ha épp úgy érzi."


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"De az már megint roppant érdekes. Hogy a legbrutálisabb emberek olykor a kis dolgokban toleránsak, ahogy a legfinomabb emberek gyakran az apróságokban nem ismernek tréfát."


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"Az életben egyikünk sem találkozik annyi szeretettel, amennyire szüksége volna."


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"A szív lassú halállal hal meg. Egyenként hullajtja el a reményeit, miként a fa a leveleit. Mígnem egy szép napon elfogynak. Nincs remény, nem marad semmi"


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"Végül is a zsenik mindig nagy árat fizetnek a tehetségükért."


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"Az emberek őrültnek tettetik magukat, hogy azt csinálhassák, amit akarnak."


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"Az életben sosem kérdezünk eleget a másiktól. Aztán csak múlik az idő, míg arra nem ébredünk egyszer, hogy mindennek vége."


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"A gyönyör és a kín között lényeges különbség nincs. Amíg az ember él, addig jóra és rosszra egyaránt szomjas, és csak egyet akar, az élet kábító italától lerészegedni –"


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"Könnyedebben kellene vennem az életet, gondolta. Nem volna szabad szoronganom, ha ártatlan vagyok."


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"We are born in one day. We die in one day. We can change in one day. And we can fall in love in one day. Anything can happen in just one day."


----------



## 31Rose (2014 Június 29)

"jobb – e a lehető legtöbbet kifacsarni egy pillanatból, tudva, hogy bármikor elillanhat? Jobb – e az élmény, mint az elkerülhetetlen következmény?"


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

egy


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

ketto


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

harom


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

negy


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

ot


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

hat


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

het


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

nyolc


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

kilenc


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

tiz


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

tizenegy


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

tizenketto


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

tizenharom


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

tizennegy


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

tizenot


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

tizenhat


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

tizenhet


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

tizennyolc


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

tizenkilenc


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

husz


----------



## rebeka7 (2014 Június 29)

huszonegy


----------



## Berberisz (2014 Június 29)

1


----------



## Berberisz (2014 Június 29)

2


----------



## Berberisz (2014 Június 29)

3


----------



## Berberisz (2014 Június 29)

négy


----------



## Berberisz (2014 Június 29)

öt


----------



## Berberisz (2014 Június 29)

hat


----------



## Berberisz (2014 Június 29)

7


----------



## Berberisz (2014 Június 29)

8


----------



## a_david (2014 Június 30)

Kilenc


----------



## a_david (2014 Június 30)

Tíz


----------



## a_david (2014 Június 30)

Tizengy


----------



## a_david (2014 Június 30)

Tizenkettő


----------



## a_david (2014 Június 30)

Tizenhárom


----------



## a_david (2014 Június 30)

Tizennégy


----------



## a_david (2014 Június 30)

Tizenöt


----------



## a_david (2014 Június 30)

Tizenhat


----------



## a_david (2014 Június 30)

Tizenhét


----------



## a_david (2014 Június 30)

Tizennyolc


----------



## a_david (2014 Június 30)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## a_david (2014 Június 30)

Húsz


----------



## kiss márta 47 (2014 Június 30)

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Július 1)

ha jól sejtem, kell még pár hozzászólás


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Július 1)

vagy nem


----------



## h7qoum (2014 Július 1)

de lehet, hogy mégis


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 1)

nekem is


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 1)

de nagyon


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

egy


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

kettő


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

három


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

négy


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

öt


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

hat


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

hét


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

nyolc


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

kilenc


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

tíz


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

tizenegy


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

tizenkettő


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

tizenhárom


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

tizennégy


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

tizenöt


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

tizenhat


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

tizenhét


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

tizennyolc


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

tizenkilenc


----------



## tittike0919 (2014 Július 2)

húsz


----------



## bdh (2014 Július 2)

Köszönjük a találékonyságot


----------



## bdh (2014 Július 2)

"Emberi törvény kibírni mindent,
s menni, menni mindig tovább még akkor is,
ha nem élnek már benned:Remények és csodák.
"(Hemingway)


----------



## bdh (2014 Július 2)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!

Paulo Coelho


----------



## bdh (2014 Július 2)

Az életedet nem a lélegzetvételek száma határozza meg, hanem azok a pillanatok, amikor eláll a lélegzeted.


----------



## bdh (2014 Július 2)

Még egy mosoly, ami felkavar, még egy érzés, amiről már rég azt hitted, hogy nem létezik, hogy senki sem tudja kihozni belőled, de neki sikerül. Aztán meg van, hogy csak jön és megy. Mosolyog, és eltűnik, megölel és ennyi, te meg ott maradsz már megint egyedül, kiábrándultan a hitből, hogy egyszer majd marad, hogy egyszer majd tovább tart.

Oravecz Nóra


----------



## bdh (2014 Július 2)

Hagyd, hadd olvassa, a kultúra manapság már mindenkié. Neked sem ártana meg, ha egyszer elolvasnál egy könyvet.

Tessa de Loo


----------



## bdh (2014 Július 2)

Ne add fel. A kulcstartón is általában a legutolsó kulcs az, amelyik kinyitja az ajtót.

Paulo Coelho


----------



## bdh (2014 Július 2)

Néha az apróságok számítanak. Mindaz, amit nap mint nap csinálsz. Mindaz, amit minden egyes nap teszel másokért. Ha kicsiben is, de megmented a világot.


----------



## bdh (2014 Július 2)

Talán nemcsak a sakkban, de az életben is fontos, hogy néha el kell engedned egy fontos darabot, hogy valami újat kaphass helyette.


----------



## bdh (2014 Július 2)

Mit fogsz tenni? Hogy döntesz, amikor eltévedsz a sötétben? Hogy lehetsz benne biztos, hogy a döntéseiddel nem teszed tönkre valaki életét? Csukd be a szemed. Zárj ki mindenkit és mindent körülötted. Imádkozz, hogy a belső hangod helyes legyen. Mert ha egyszer döntöttél, már nincs visszaút.

 Grace klinika c. film


----------



## bdh (2014 Július 2)




----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Pénzért megvásárolhatsz egy jó kutyát, de a farkcsóválását nem veheted meg. (Josh Billings)


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Néha bizony megesett, hogy hat képtelenséget is elhittem
éhgyomorra. (Lewis Caroll)


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Megjött a tavasz, és a sziget virágban pompázott. Csapkodó farkú, fehér báránykák ugráltak az olajfák
között, és apró patájukkal széttaposták a sárga krókuszokat. (G. Durrell)


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

A kígyó is örül a tavasznak, mégpedig annyira, hogy ilyenkor örömében kibújik a bőréből. (Nagy Lajos)


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Napközben a legtöbb gekkó a kertfal laza vakolata alatt tanyázott. Amint lement a nap, és a magnóliafa
hűvös árnyékba borította a házat és a kertet, a gekkók felbukkantak, kicsi fejüket kidugták a repedésekből,
és érdeklődve bámultak körül aranyszínű szemükkel. (G. Durrell)


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Az ember kívül hordja a felsőbbségét, az állat belül.


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Napi egy alma az orvost távol tartja.


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Ahol a pletyka felüti fejét, ott pirosak a nyelvek.


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Ahogy a játék véget ér, a király és a paraszt is ugyanabba a dobozba mennek vissza.


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Minél többet adsz, annál több jó dolog történik veled.


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Bolond, aki nem tud haragudni, de bölcs, aki nem hajlandó.


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Hallgass, nehogy a saját nyelved tegyen süketté.


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Ahova ész kell, oda hiába az erő.


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Ahova ész kell, oda hiába az erő.


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Hiába teszed a kígyót bambuszcsőbe, nem tudsz változtatni tekergőzési szokásain.


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Hiába teszed a kígyót bambuszcsőbe, nem tudsz változtatni tekergőzési szokásain.


----------



## Kevici71 (2014 Július 2)

Sokat hallj, láss, keveset szólj.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 3)

Az arany a sárban is arany.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 3)

Nézd az éjszakákat a csillagok és ne az árnyak szerint. Az életedet pedig a mosolyok, és ne a könnyek alapján mérd.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 3)

Ahogy a játék véget ér, a király és a paraszt is ugyanabba a dobozba mennek vissza.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 3)

Minél többet adsz, annál több jó dolog történik veled.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 3)

Gyáva, aki tehetné, de mégsem teszi a jót.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 3)

A remény királyságában sosincs tél.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 3)

Az élet folyója a gyönyör és a fájdalom között szalad, és az ember mindkettőbe beleütközik.


----------



## talpicus (2014 Július 4)

Amikor túlságosan gyorsan vagy túlságosan lassan olvas az ember, 
nem ért semmit.


----------



## talpicus (2014 Július 4)

Micsoda hívságos valami a festészet: olyan dolgok hasonlóságával vívja ki bámulatunkat, 
amelyeket egyáltalán nem bámulunk eredeti alakjukban!


----------



## talpicus (2014 Július 4)

Az emberek utaznak, hogy csodálkozzanak a hegyek magasságán, a tenger óriás hullámain, a folyók hosszú kanyarulatain, az óceánok mérhetetlen kiterjedésén, a csillagok mozgásán az égen, és csodálkozás nélkül mennek el önmaguk mellett.


----------



## talpicus (2014 Július 4)

A világ egy könyv, és aki nem utazik, az csak egyetlen lapját olvassa el.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 5)

Az érdem azé, aki elkezdi, akkor is, ha az, aki folytatja, jobban csinálja.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 5)

Reggel ültetett fa estére még nem vet árnyékot.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 5)

Ha nem tehetjük, amit akarunk, akkor azt kell akarnunk, amit tehetünk.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 5)

Célratörő ember a kőbe is beüti a szöget.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 5)

Ha mindennap sütne a nap, ki ne kívánná az esőt?


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 5)

Aki hétszer elesik, nyolcadszorra áll fel.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 5)

Addig hajlítsd a fát, amíg még fiatal.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 5)

Ha havon jársz, nem rejtheted el a lábnyomaidat.


----------



## braseel (2014 Július 5)

Ha magad nem tanulsz, majd az idő megtanít.


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Minden ember egy sziget,amelyet csak akkor köthet össze híd más szigetekkel, ha akar és tud önmaga lenni.
Carl Rogers


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Lényeges dolgokat emberek között soha nem a szavak, mindig csak a magatartás és a cselekedetek intéznek el.
Márai Sándor


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Az emberek elutaznak, hogy megcsodálják a hegycsúcsokat, a tenger hatalmas hullámait, a folyók hosszú folyását, az óceánok végtelen kiterjedését, a csillagok körkörös mozgását, és elmennek egymás mellett anélkül, hogy csodálnák egymást.
Szent Ágoston


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Döntéseinkben, nem pedig képességeinkben mutatkozik meg, hogy kik is vagyunk valójában.
J. K. Rowling


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Élj úgy, hogy a hajdani gyermek, aki voltál, ne restelljen téged a felnőttet!
Jesus Hemida


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Nincs az életben nagyobb felelősség és nagyobb megtiszteltetés, mint hogy felnevelhetjük a következő nemzedéket.
Dr. Everett Koop


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Ha tudnám is, hogy holnap elpusztul a világ, még akkor is ültetnék egy almafát.
Luther Márton


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Értékek nélkül nincsen mihez mérni magunkat.
Perlai Rezsőné (Az óvodáskor viselkedéskultúrája)


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Az élet egyszeri és megismételhetetlen. Ez benne a rettenetes. Ez benne a szép. Ez adja a felelőség pátoszát. 
Darvas József


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Az életben minden csata azt a célt szolgálja, hogy tanuljunk belőle valamit, még az is, amelyiket elveszítjük.
Paul Coelho


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Senki sem ígérte, hogy az élet harmonikus döccenő nélküli. Anyám azt mondta egyet tanulj meg: Hétfőn hétfő, kedden kedd. Egyik sem ikertestvér. Hogy mit hoz a kedd azt ne kezdd el siratni félelmedben hétfőn. Hogy mit adhat a kedd, azt ne tervezd hétfőn. Hátha nem hozza be. Az egyik nap ilyen, a másik olyan. Egyetlen egyet kell megjegyezni, ha harmonikusan élni akarsz. Ha jót hoz, akkor józanul viseld, hogy most örömöd van. Józanul és fegyelemmel. És ha baj van, azt is viseld józanul és fegyelemmel. Engem erre neveltek.
Szabó Magda


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Néha az ember életét egy icipici apróság is meg tudja változtatni… vagy a másodperc töredéke… vagy egy kopogás az ajtón.
L. B. Ward


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

[URL='http://idezetek.ma/article/id/25542']Vannak emberek, akikkel élni nem könnyű, de akikről lemondani lehetetlenség.[/URL]
Thomas Mann


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Az életet sokkal inkább az élmények hevessége, semmint valós hossza alapján kellene mérni. 
Thomas Hardy


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Az emberek akkor is szerethetik egymást, ha nem mindenben egyezik a felfogásuk... ha engedjük másoknak, hogy ne értsenek velünk egyet, azzal emberi szabadságukat tartjuk tiszteletben.
Gary Chapman


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Nincs tisztább a könnyek mosta arcnál. Mennyivel jobb, aki örömében könnyet ejt, mint aki örvend a más könnyén!
William Shakespeare


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Ha önmagunkban nem találunk nyugalmat, fölösleges a nyugalmat másutt keresnünk.
La Rochefocault


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Isten nem a sikert várja tőlem, hanem az erőfeszítést. Nem a célba érést írja elő, csupán menet közben akar találni visszatérésekor.
Albert Schweitzer


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Az ember válságos pillanatokban mindig helyes döntést hoz.
Paul Coelho


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

Egy élet, ami hibák elkövetésével telt el, nem csak tiszteletreméltóbb, de hasznosabb is, mint egy olyan élet, ami alatt semmit sem tettek.
G. B. Shaw


----------



## hkrisztina (2014 Július 5)

A tétlenség kételyt és félelmet, a tett viszont magabiztosságot és bátorságot szül. Ha le akarod győzni a félelmet, ne üldögélj otthon, és gondolkozz rajta. Menj ki, és láss hozzá!
Dale Carnegie


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 6)

A hetedik te magad légy!


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 6)

E világon ha ütsz tanyát,
hétszer szűljön meg az anyád!
Egyszer szűljön égő házban,
egyszer jeges áradásban,
egyszer bolondok házában,
egyszer hajló, szép búzában,
egyszer kongó kolostorban,
egyszer disznók közt az ólban.
Fölsír a hat, de mire mégy?
A hetedik te magad légy!

JA-1932


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

Radnóti Miklós: A' la recherche...
==================================

Régi szelíd esték, ti is emlékké nemesedtek!
Költőkkel s fiatal feleségekkel koszorúzott
tündöklő asztal, hova csúszol a múltak iszapján?
hol van az éj, amikor még vígan szürkebarátot
ittak a fürge barátok a szépszemü karcsu pohárból?
...


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

Radnóti Miklós: A' la recherche...
==================================
...

Verssorok úsztak a lámpák fénye körül, ragyogó zöld
jelzők ringtak a metrum tajtékos taraján és
éltek a holtak s otthon voltak a foglyok, az eltünt
drága barátok, verseket írtak a rég elesettek,
szívükön Ukrajna, Hispánia, Flandria földje.

...


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

*Radnóti: VIRÁGÉNEK*
Fölötted egy almafa ága,
szirmok hullanak a szádra,
s külön egy-egy késve pereg le,
ráhull a hajadra, szemedre.
Nézem egész nap a szádat,
szemedre hajolnak az ágak,
fényén futkos a fény,
csókra tünő tünemény.
Tűnik, lehunyod szemedet,
árny játszik a pilla felett,
játszik a gyenge szirommal,
s hull már a sötét valahonnan.
Hull a sötét, de ne félj,
megszólal a néma, ezüst éj;
kivirágzik az égi fa ága,
hold bámul a béna világra.


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

*Radnóti: KÉT KARODBAN*
Két karodban ringatózom
csöndesen.
Két karomban ringatózol
csöndesen.
Két karodban gyermek vagyok,
hallgatag.
Két karomban gyermek vagy te,
hallgatlak.
Két karoddal átölelsz te,
ha félek.
Két karommal átölellek
s nem félek.
Két karodban nem ijeszt majd
a halál nagy
csöndje sem.
Két karodban a halálon,
mint egy álmon
átesem.


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

Radnóti Miklós: Sem emlék,sem varázslat
Eddig úgy ült szívemben a sok, rejtett harag,
mint alma magházában a négerbarna mag,
és tudtam, hogy egy angyal kísér, kezében kard van,
mögöttem jár, vigyáz rám s megvéd, ha kell, a bajban.
De aki egyszer egy vad hajnalon arra ébred,
hogy minden összeomlott s elindul mint kísértet,
kis holmiját elhagyja s jóformán meztelen,
annak szép, könnyűléptű szívében megterem
az érett és tűnődő kevésszavú alázat,
az másról szól, ha lázad, nem önnön érdekéről,
az már egy messzefénylő szabad jövő felé tör.
Semmim se volt s nem is lesz immár sosem nekem,
merengj el hát egy percre e gazdag életen;
szívemben nincs harag már, bosszú nem érdekel,
a világ újraépül, - s bár tiltják énekem,
az új falak tövében felhangzik majd szavam;
magamban élem át már mindazt, mi hátravan,
nem nézek vissza többé s tudom, nem véd meg engem
sem emlék, sem varázslat, - baljós a menny felettem;
ha megpillantsz, barátom, fordulj el és legyints.
Hol azelőtt az angyal állt a karddal, -
talán most senki sincs.
1944. április 30.


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

Radnóti Miklós: Eső esik. Fölszárad…
Eső esik. Fölszárad. Nap süt. Ló nyerít.
Nézd a világ apró rebbenéseit.
Egy műhely mélyén lámpa ég, macska nyávog,
vihogva varrnak felhőskörmü lányok.
Uborkát esznek. Harsan. S csattog az olló.
Felejtik, hogy hétfő s kedd oly hasonló.
A sarkon túl egy illatszerárus árul,
a hitvesét is ismerem szagárul.
Elődje vén volt már. Meghalt. S mint bárki mást,
csak elfeledték. Akár a gyökvonást.
Feledni tudnak jól. A tegnapi halott
szíveikben mára szépen megfagyott.
Egy ujságlap repül: most csákót hord a szél.
Költőt is feledtek. Ismerem. Még él.
Még kávéházba jár. Látom hébe-korba,
sötét ruhája, válla csupa korpa.
Mit írjak még e versben? Ejtsem el talán,
mint vén levelét a vetkező platán?
Hisz úgyis elfelejtik. Semmi sem segít.
Nézd a világ apró rebbenéseit.
(1941. január 30.)


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

Akkor vagyok* hűtlen*, ha valakihez tartozom, és mégis úgy teszek, mintha idegenek lennénk.
Lewis Benedictus Smedes


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

Mindazon javak közül, melyeket a bölcsesség szerez a teljes élet boldogsága számára, a legeslegnagyobb a barátság birtoklása.
Epikurosz


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

Legszentebb dolog a barátság,
többet ér, mint minden királyság.
Csukás István


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

Örökre az a sorsom, hogy a te terhed legyek, barátom, a bajban.
John Ronald Reuel Tolkien


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

Az igazi barátságok soha nem romlanak meg. Csak néha leegyszerűsödnek, máskor viszont bonyolulttá válnak.
Bertha Bulcsu


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 7)

01


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 7)

02


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 7)

03


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

József Attila
*ÁLDALAK BÚVAL, VIGALOMMAL*
Áldalak búval, vigalommal,
féltelek szeretnivalómmal,
őrizlek kérő tenyerekkel:
búzaföldekkel, fellegekkel.

Topogásod muzsikás romlás,
falam ellened örök omlás,
düledék-árnyán ringatózom,
leheletedbe burkolózom.

Mindegy, szeretsz-e, nem szeretsz-e,
szívemhez szívvel keveredsz-e,
látlak, hallak és énekellek,
Istennek tégedet felellek.

Hajnalban nyujtózik az erdő,
ezer ölelő karja megnő,
az égről a fényt leszakítja,
szerelmes szívére borítja.

1927 karácsony


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

József Attila
*KÉT HEXAMETER*
Mért legyek én tisztességes? Kiterítenek úgyis!
Mért ne legyek tisztességes! Kiterítenek úgyis.

1936. nov.-dec.


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

József Attila
*TUSIKÁNAK*
Mint ibolyák, a férfikebelben a szív kivirágzik,
S mint ibolyák rejtve este magába susog.

1922. ápr. 2.


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

József Attila
*TI JÓK VAGYTOK MINDANNYIAN*
Ti jók vagytok mindannyian,
Miért csinálnátok hát rosszat?
Néha úgy vagytok a rosszal,
Mint a gyerek a csavargással.
Ujjong, eltéved, sirdogál
S hazakívánkozik.

Ti mindannyian örültök a jónak
S fontoljátok meg, mit mondok:
Nem sánta az, aki
Együtt lelkendezik a csúszkálókkal!

1924 első fele


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

Pilinszky János
*Merénylet*
Megtörtént, holott nem követtem el,
és nem történt meg, holott elkövettem.


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

*Pilinszky János*
*Keringő*
A zongorát befutja a borostyán,
s a gyerekkori ház falát
szétmállasztja a naplemente.

És mégis, mégis szakadatlanúl
szemközt a leáldozó nappal
mindaz, mi elmúlt, halhatatlan.


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Július 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


rendben


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 7)

04


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 7)

05


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

06


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

07


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

06


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

hétfőn kezdődött a szabim


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

0234


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

A tradicionális kötődések feloldása, individualizálódás, a női szerepek és a gyermeknevelés 
újradefiniálása…


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

Ahhoz, hogy kísérletet tegyünk a populizmus újrafunkcionálására, első lépésben fel kell 
térképezni a jelenlegi – a mainstream politikai diskurzus által formált – jelentéstartomá-
nyát.


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

A diskurzusok kiemelt szerepét a populizmusról szóló hagyományos elméletek is hamar 
felismerték


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

Egy efféle emancipációs projekt gondolati íve ismerős lehet bárkinek, aki kicsit is 
otthonosan mozog a posztmodern elméletek terepén – nincs másról szó, mint a bináris 
oppozíciókat eltörlő dekonstrukciós gyakorlatró


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

A 19. századi gondolkodók közül Franz Brentano (1838-1917) volt az, aki a legnagyobb hatást gyakorolta a fenomenológia kialakulására és akiben Husserl filozófiai mesterét tisztelte.


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

340123


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

. A vallási élet elemi formái kétségtelenül felkínálja a Durkheim által vizsgált primitív 
társadalmak olyan szimbolikus-kulturális értelmezését, amelynek számos eleme a modern 
társadalmakra is alkalmazható


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

555566666666666hhjjkkll


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

A jelen dolgozat nem foglalkozhat a modernitás értelmezésének problematikájával vagy a 
modern/posztmodern megkülönböztetés relevanciájával. A munkában a modernitás előrehaladása 
egyszerűen a kapitalista fejlődésre vonatkozik


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

Durkheim megkülönböztet pozitív és negatív rítusokat


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

9876zhjredf


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

Példaként említi 
Durkheim az intichiuma-szertartást a közép-ausztráliai törzseknél


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

A rítus során a bennszülöttek olyan felfokozott érzelmi állapotba 
kerülhetnek, amely elvezet a kollektív forrongás állapotához


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

Hasonlóan nem elhanyagolható jelentőségű a pozitív rítusok durkheimi leírásában 
az esztétikai elem.


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

Durkheim abban látta kora társadalmi állapotának legnagyobb problémá-
ját, hogy a régi nagy vallások és rítusok elvesztették korábbi integráló erejüket


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

hjkufghbvd 16


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

hjkigfdrs 17


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

bnhgtred 18


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

bhgdsfrtz 19


----------



## borzan (2014 Július 8)

mlkoutred 20


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 8)

Telepszegleten szeszelde

Telepszegleten szeszelde
csermely mellett elhelyezve,
benne kedve tetszelegne,
teszem fel, nem esteledne.
Egek rendre estelednek,
erek, berkek csendesednek.
Dereglye sem megy keresztbe,
hever e fekete csendbe.

Szeszelde bezzeg nem csendes,
zeng-peng benne zene rendes.
Szesz ereje szerteterjed,
embereknek kedve gerjed.


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

08


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

09


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

10


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

11


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

13


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

12


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

14


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

15


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

16


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

17


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

18


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

19


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

_20_


----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 8)

21


----------



## poloznik (2014 Július 9)

Hogy miket ki nem találnak az emberek...


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

1


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

1+1


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

1+2


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)




----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

1001


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

1010


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

VII


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

0100


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

九


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

十


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

十一


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

十二


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

十三


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

十四


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

十五


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

十六


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

十七


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

十八


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)

十九


----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)




----------



## steinberger (2014 Július 9)




----------



## Máté Mihály (2014 Július 9)

22


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 9)

Vannak akik szórakozásból olvasnak, és vannak, akik műveltségüket akarják olvasmányaikkal gyarapítani.
De én a harmadik olvasóra gondolok, arra, akinek az olvasás életfunkció és ellenállhatatlan kényszer
- csak ez az *igazi olvasó.*
_Szerb Antal_


----------



## valcsi 56 (2014 Július 9)

esik az eső


----------



## YanshegavaYume (2014 Július 10)

Nalini Singh angyali vadász sorozat


----------



## talpicus (2014 Július 11)

Tanítani haszontalan, kivéve, ha felesleges. - _Richard P. Feynman_


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

Sziasztok!
új vagyok, ezért próbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, hogy teljes jogú tag lehessek.


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

Szilvási Csaba Dante Isteni színjátékának átirata
1.
Emberéletutam felén
lettem "számítógépes".
Sosem hittem volna, hogy egy 
computer mire képes.


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

Szilvási Csaba Dante Isteni színjátékának átirata
2.
Hogy egykönnyen lejössz róla,
az több mint "nagy tévedés",
mert ebből a "Szent Pokolból"
nincsen visszaérkezés.


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

Szilvási Csaba Dante Isteni színjátékának átirata
3.
Ha felmész az internetre
"Vergilius egérrel",
- lascia (te) ogni speranza -
hagyj fel minden reménnyel!


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

Ady Endre: Google és Magoogle fia vagyok én - Szilvási Csaba átiratában

Google és Magoogle fia vagyok én,
a holnapok és honlapok fia,
computeres, telefonos legény,
iwiw-es, facebook-os dalia.


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

Ady Endre: Google és Magoogle fia vagyok én - Szilvási Csaba átiratában
2.
Hullámok gyűrűznek köröttem,
s még a monitorom lesem,
régmúlt emai-ek emléke
bódít szerelmesen.


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

Ady Endre: Google és Magoogle fia vagyok én - Szilvási Csaba átiratában
3.
Csönd van. A képernyőzúgás
már majdnem lehúz, altat, befed,
mikor felcsipog mobilom:
"Jött egy sms-ed!"


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

Nagy adomány a humor, mely mindent megment. 
Mihelyt megjelenik, ingerültségünk és sértődésünk elillan és helyükre derűs szellem lép
Mark Twain


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

Az aszkéta olyan zsarnok, aki önmagát nyomja el.
Feleki László


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

Hová az ördög nem menet, vénasszonyt küld maga helyett.
magyar közmondás


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

A diplomata az, aki úgy tud elküldeni a fenébe, hogy alig várod, hogy indulhass...


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

A főszakács az az ember, aki a vagdalthúsnak húszféle nevet tud kitalálni.


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

A házimunka olyan munka, amelyet csak akkor vesznek észre, ha nincs elvégezve!
mekkora igazság!!!


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

Az igazi bölcs az, aki meg tudja állni, hogy ne mondja ki minden bölcsességét!


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

A kémia ugyanaz, mint a fizika, csak büdösebb.


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

A kert az a földdarab, amelyet gyümölcs-, zöldség- és virágtermesztésre szántak, s amely aztán a rovarok és pondrók melegágya lesz.


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

a kígyó az az állat, amelyik a fejétől a farkáig farok.


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

A kétely a bölcsesség kezdete.


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

A köhögés az, amiről te nem tehetsz, de mindenki más persze csak azért csinálja, hogy téged bosszantson.


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

A lángész az, aki megoldja a problémát, amelyről nem is tudtuk, hogy létezik.


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

a látomás a láthatatlan dolgok látásának művészete.
Jonathan Swift


----------



## Szikszai Erika (2014 Július 11)

A lelkesedés az, amikor a vőlegény a nászéjszakán odamegy a falhoz lekapcsolni a villant és már az ágyban van, mire sötét lesz.


----------



## evaforche (2014 Július 11)




----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

Mit nem fogadtál el a pillanattól, Az öröklét sem adja vissza már. Schiller


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

Az olly madár igen ritka,
Mellynek kedves a kalitka... Csokonai


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

A szerelem olyan, mint a láz, megszületik és elmúlik, anélkül hogy abba akaratunk beleavatkoznék. Stendhal


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

A szerelem mit sem tud megtagadni a szerelemtől. Stendhal


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

... az alvás az egész emberre nézve az, ami az órának a felhúzás.


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

Mindenkor dícséretes a jóakarat. Talmud


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

Az ember barát nélkül olyan, mint a bal kar a jobb nélkül. Talmud


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

Az igazság önmagáért szól.


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

Előbb javulj meg, s azután törekedjél megjavítani másokat.


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

Akit egyszer megmart az eb, ugatásától is fél.


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

Tanácsot a véntől, tettet az ifjútól. Talmud


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

Hogy könnyű legyen álmod, rövid legyen vacsorád.


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

Ahol több az érzés, több a szenvedés is!


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

A legnagyobb s egyben legkisebb uralom az önuralom. Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

Erős csak az,
mi jó s igaz...


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

Aki könnyen hisz, könnyen megcsalatik.


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

...könyvek nélkül pedig senki sem lesz tudós.


----------



## VMV (2014 Július 11)

Fájóbb a sérelem, ha kedves, aki sértett.


----------



## Nakamichi (2014 Július 12)

Hogyan lehet csökkenteni a kép méretét ? 

[HIDE]nos?[/HIDE]


----------



## Gabi Nagy (2014 Július 12)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Bakner (2014 Július 12)

Na mi lesz már....


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

1


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

2


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

3


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

4


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

5


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

....


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

7


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

...


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

9


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

10


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

11


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

12


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

13


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

14


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

15


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

16


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

17


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

18


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

19


----------



## Andiy26 (2014 Július 12)

20


----------



## Torontáli László (2014 Július 13)

jkugukhb,


----------



## Torontáli László (2014 Július 13)

jhzws


----------



## Torontáli László (2014 Július 13)

mvgfdc


----------



## Torontáli László (2014 Július 13)

4326


----------



## Torontáli László (2014 Július 13)

.,jkjioknhkg


----------



## Torontáli László (2014 Július 13)

éllkufrsd99


----------



## Torontáli László (2014 Július 13)

678943424rdf


----------



## Torontáli László (2014 Július 13)

6789459123


----------



## Zenthaion (2014 Július 14)

Az ember sok mindent megtesz azért, hogy a 20 hozzászólás meglegyen...........


----------



## roberto83 (2014 Július 14)

köszönöm szépen ezt a topic -ot, biggyesztek én is ide egy hsz-t, de arra is jó ez a 20 hsz hogy kicsit feltérképezze az ember a fórum témáit.


----------



## nynfas (2014 Július 15)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, írok ide is, de "rendesen" is igyekszem minél hamarabb összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást (újra, mert 2007 óta már bőven megvolt, de sajnos törlődtek azokkal a bizonyos kedvenc fórumaimmal együtt  ).


----------



## Zenthaion (2014 Július 15)

Jó lenne, ha minden csak ennyi lenne.....pár hozzászólás, és máris "teljesítettem" .......


----------



## Zenthaion (2014 Július 15)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok egyébként, aki megjelenik ma itt !!!!


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

Megkezdem a gyűjtögetést ...


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

mkoi


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

bhyt


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

öt, hat, hét


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

hat, negyvenkettő


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

hét, huszonhárom


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

nyolc, kilencvennyolc


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

9, 4567


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

tíz


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

tizenkettő


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

a 11 kimaradt


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

na, most 13


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

14, njhg


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

15, khnmk


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

16


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

17 .... közel a cél


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

18


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

19


----------



## kat dudas (2014 Július 15)

No, ez kész ...
Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## pszilona (2014 Július 16)

Bármit elérek amit akarok, csak hinnem kell!


----------



## pszilona (2014 Július 16)

Mindenbe van valami jó, csak meg kell találnod.


----------



## pszilona (2014 Július 16)

Semmi sem biztos csak a változás..


----------



## pszilona (2014 Július 16)

Ne félj a tökéletességtől! Úgysem éred el sohasem.


----------



## pszilona (2014 Július 16)

Az ember nem változtathatja meg az életét anélkül, hogy maga is meg ne változna.


----------



## pszilona (2014 Július 16)

Aki másokat lekicsinyell, az sose nagy.


----------



## pszilona (2014 Július 16)

Az élet csak egy pillanat. De ez a pillanat elég, hogy örökkévaló dolgokat cselekedjünk.


----------



## pszilona (2014 Július 16)

Ha majd kivágtad az utolsó fát, megmérgezted az utolsó folyót, és kifogtad az utolsó halat, rádöbbensz, hogy a pénz nem ehető.


----------



## pszilona (2014 Július 16)

Nem értünk rá tanulni, mert folyton tanítottak.


----------



## pszilona (2014 Július 16)

A barátságban sokkal több a szerelem, mint a szerelemben.


----------



## pszilona (2014 Július 16)

A barátság a lelkek közötti legrövidebb kapcsolat.


----------



## pszilona (2014 Július 16)

köszi!


----------



## roberto83 (2014 Július 16)

kellemes napot minden fórumozónak.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Azok az ember legfontosabb tapasztalatai, amelyek elviszik a végső határig. Csak ezekből tanulunk, mert ezekhez minden bátorságunkra szükségünk van. Ha egy gazda megalázza a cselédjét, vagy egy férfi megalázza a feleségét, az nem bátorság, hanem gyávaság, bosszú az életért. Ezek az emberek soha nem mertek a lelkük mélyére nézni, soha nem kérdezték, honnan származik a vágy a vadság felszabadítására.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

A kölcsönös vonzalom, ami egymás felé lökte őket - az megmagyarázhatatlan. Ez nem más, mint az érintetlen, tiszta vágy. Amikor a vágy még ebben a tiszta állapotban van, a férfi és a nő beleszeret az életbe, minden pillanatát a legmélyebb hódolattal élik át.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Mindenki arról álmodozik, hogy egy napon belép egy férfi, aki meglátja bennük az igazi nőt, az érzéki asszonyt, a hűséges társat, a megértő barátnőt.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Meg kell ismernem a középszerű szerelmeket is, hogy elegem lehessen belőlük. Már ez a kevéske élettapasztalat is, amire idáig szert tettem, megtanított arra, hogy senki sem ura semminek, minden csak illúzió.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Ha hűségesnek kell lennem valakihez vagy valamihez, leginkább magamhoz kell hűségesnek lennem.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

A szerelem a szabadság igazi megtapasztalása, (...) senki nem birtokolhatja a másik embert.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Látja ezt az ánizslikőrt? (...) Nos, maga csak egy ánizslikőrt lát. Én viszont, mivel nekem az egész lelkemet bele kell adnom a munkámba, látom a növényt, amiből készült, látom a viharokat, amelyek megtépázták ezt a növényt, a kezeket, amelyek összegyűjtötték a magokat, látom, hogyan utazott egy másik földrészről idáig egy hajón, és látom, ahogy - mielőtt belekerült az alkoholba - otthagyta színes és illatos nyomát mindazokon, akik megérintették.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Nem test vagyok, amelynek lelke van, hanem lélek, aminek van egy látható része, amit testnek hívnak.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Ostobaság azt gondolni, hogy birtokolhatjuk a másikat - aki azt hiszi, hogy ez lehetséges, az önmagát csapja be. Ennek ellenére nem lehet elnyomni a féltékenység gondolatát, vagy tárgyilag filozofálni róla. És azt sem lehet gondolni, hogy a gyengeség jele.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

A találkozások megvárnak, de a legtöbbször éppen mi nem hagyjuk, hogy valóra váljanak.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Vannak dolgok, amiket nem lehet megosztani. Nem szabad félnünk azoktól az óceánoktól, amelyekben szabad akaratunkból merítkezünk meg. A félelem tönkreteszi a játékot.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

A férfi úgyis csak a kalandot keresi, mindig az újat - valójában még ma is vadászó barlanglakó, akit a fajfenntartási ösztöne hajt.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Egy nő mindig tudja, hogy egy férfi sokat jelent neki. Vajon a férfiak is képesek ezt megítélni?


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Mindennek megvan a maga jelentősége. Az az ember, aki nagy hévvel éli az életet... minden percét élvezi. (...) Ha szeretkezik, azért teszi, mert túlcsordul a boldogságtól, mert a borospohara annyira tele van, hogy kicsordul, mert elkerülhetetlen, mert meghallja az élet hívó szavát, mert abban a pillanatban, abban az egyetlen pillanatban, el tudja veszíteni a fejét.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Ha fejlődni akarunk az életben, meg kell értenünk, mi a különbség "jó" és "jobb" között.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Csak most döbbent rá, hogy egészen eddig őt várta, már napok óta. És ebben a pillanatban egyszerre elfogadott mindent, amit a sors rendelt neki. Nem panaszkodott, inkább örült, hogy megengedheti magának ezt a fényűzést, mert (...) tudja, hogy ennek a szerelemnek nincs jövője, de mivel nem vár tőle semmit, csak nyerhet vele.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Véget ért a szünidő. De a fiú nem jött. És így telt el egy egész rettenetes hét, amíg végre megtudta az osztálytársaitól, hogy elment a városból. (...) Abban a pillanatban megértette, hogy bizonyos dolgok örökre elvesznek.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Megrémült. Kezdett rádöbbenni, hogy ennyi önuralom után lelkének vulkánja egyszer csak jelét adta annak, hogy nemsokára ki fog törni, és abban a pillanatban, hogy ez megtörténik, elveszíti minden hatalmát az érzelmei fölött.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Egész életemben úgy gondoltam, hogy a szerelem egyfajta önkéntes rabszolgaság. Ez hazugság: csak akkor van szabadság, amikor szerelem is van. Aki teljesen át tudja magát adni az érzésnek, aki szabadnak érzi magát, az szeret igazán. És aki igazán szeret, az szabadnak érzi magát. (...) A szerelemben senki sem bánthatja a másikat. Mindannyian felelősek vagyunk azért, amit érzünk, és soha nem hibáztathatjuk a másikat emiatt.


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Én három személy vagyok, attól függően, hogy épp kivel vagyok. Az Ártatlan Kislány, aki csodálattal bámulja a férfit, és úgy tesz, mintha lenyűgöznék hetvenkedő történetei a hatalomról és a dicsőségről. A Végzet Asszonya, aki azonnal lecsap azokra, akik bizonytalanok, átveszi felettük az irányítást, és kielégíti a vágyaikat, hiszen nekik már semmi mással nem kell törődniük. Végül pedig a Megértő Anya, aki gondját viseli mindazoknak, akik vigaszra és törődésre szorulnak, úgy tesz, mintha megértené őket, de a panaszok egyik fülén be – a másikon ki. Maga melyiket szeretné megismerni?


----------



## Hegedűs Gyula (2014 Július 16)

Nem vagyok a sors áldozata – gondolta minden percben -, hiszen merek kockáztatni, átlépni a korlátaimat, és olyan kalandban lesz részem, amelyre majd öregkoromban, egy unalmas délutánon nosztalgiával emlékezhetek – bármilyen abszurdnak tűnhet is ez.


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

20. katicabogár


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

19. szitakötő


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

18. méhecske


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

17. elefánt


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

16. zsiráf


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

15. zebra


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

14. oroszlán


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

13. víziló


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

12. tigris


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

12. tigris


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

11. pingvin


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

10. jegesmedve


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

9. delfin


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

8. teknősbéka


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

7. korall


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

6. nyuszika


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

5. őzike


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

4. farkas


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

3. róka


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

2. barna medve


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

1. rénszarvas


----------



## Ladybirds (2014 Július 17)

0. és igen, megvan a 20!!!


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

1


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

2


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

3


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

4


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

5


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

6


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

7


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

8


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

9


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

10


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

11


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

12


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

13


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

14


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

15


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

16


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

17


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

18


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

19


----------



## Featspade (2014 Július 17)

20


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

Már előre is elnézést kérek mindenkitől, de szükségem van 20 hozzá szóláshoz


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

1


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

2


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

3


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

4


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

5


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

6


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

7


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

8


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

9


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

10


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

11


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

12


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

13


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

14


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

15


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

16


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

17


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

18


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

19


----------



## Mészáros Andrea (2014 Július 18)

20


----------



## Maflika (2014 Július 18)

1


----------



## Maflika (2014 Július 18)

2


----------



## Maflika (2014 Július 18)

3


----------



## Maflika (2014 Július 18)

4


----------



## Maflika (2014 Július 18)

5


----------



## Maflika (2014 Július 18)

6


----------



## Maflika (2014 Július 18)

7


----------



## Maflika (2014 Július 18)

8


----------



## Maflika (2014 Július 18)

9


----------



## Maflika (2014 Július 18)

10


----------



## Maflika (2014 Július 18)

11


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

1


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

2


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

3


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

4


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

5


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

6


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

7


----------



## 055 (2014 Július 18)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

8


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

9


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

10


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

11


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

11


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

12


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

13


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

14


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

15


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

Az anyuka hazaér a munkából és a kisfia azzal fogadja, hogy megmosta a kutya fogát. Ezt meghallván kidobja a kisfia fogkeféjét és vesz neki egy másikat. Eltelik két hét és a gyerek megkérdezi:
- Anya, miért dobtad ki a fogkefémet?
- Mert megmostad vele a kutya fogát.
- De anya, én a te fogkeféddel mostam meg!


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

16


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

Sétál egy fickó a Central Parkban, amikor is észreveszi, hogy egy pitbull rátámad egy kissrácra. Odarohan, megragadja a nyakörvet és addig szorítja, míg a kutya megfullad. Mindenki ünnepli a fazont, köré özönlenek az újságírók.
- Akkor holnap lehozzuk a hírt azzal a címmel, hogy "A hős New York-i megmentette egy kisfiú életét!"
- Az igazat megvallva nem vagyok New York-i.
- Akkor "Amerikai hős megmentette egy kisfiú életét a kutyatámadásban!"
- Nem is vagyok amerikai.
- Akkor hova valósi?
- Pakisztáni vagyok.
Másnap az újságok címlapján:
"Iszlám fundamentalisták szerencsétlen kutyákat kínoznak a Central Parkban - Az FBI keresi az Al-Kaida szálat."


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

17


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

19


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

Kérem, adja meg jelszavát!
*alma*
Sajnálom, a jelszónak legalább 8 karakterből kell állnia.
*reszelt alma*
Sajnálom, a jelszónak tartalmaznia kell legalább egy számot.
*50reszeltalma*
Sajnálom, a jelszónak legalább egy nagybetűt kell tartalmaznia.
*50KIB.SZOTTreszeltalma*
Sajnálom, a jelszóban nem követhetik egymást nagybetűk.
*50Kib.szott,ReszeltAlma,FeldugvaAs.ggedbe!*
Sajnálom, a jelszó nem tartalmazhat írásjeleket.
*50Kib.szottReszeltAlmaRohaggymegHaNemFogadodElEztSe*
Sajnálom, a jelszó már foglalt.


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

Őrmester mondja:
- Becsukatom tíz napra! De ha ez nem elég, akár egy hétre is!!!


----------



## Cashman02 (2014 Július 18)

21


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

Egy orosz katona átkiált a kínai határon:
- Ej, százezer kínai, gyertek a domb mögé harcolni velem!
Átmegy százezer kínai, verekedés, csend...
Fél óra múlva az orosz harcos újra kiált:
- Ej, százezer kínai, gyertek a domb mögé harcolni velem!
Ismét átmegy százezer kínai, megint verekedés, majd csend...
Fél óra múlva újra hangzik a kiáltás:
- Ej, százezer kínai, gyertek a domb mögé harcolni velem!
Már menne megint százezer kínai, de a domb mögül előmászik egy összevert, de még élő kínai:
- Vigyázzatok fiúk! Csapda! Ketten vannak!


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

Az albán ejtőernyősök elmennek Angliába gyakorlatozni. Az ugratóparancsnok kiadja az instrukciókat:
- 3000 méterrôl ugrunk, OK?
Az albánok tagadólag ingatják a fejüket.
- Akkor 2000.
- Nem, nem.
- 1000?
Az ejtőernyősök nagy nehezen belemennek. A tiszt odaszól nekik:
- Na jó, akkor vegyék fel az ejtőernyőiket, aztán gyerünk!
Mire az egyik albán csodálkozva megszólal:
- Ja, úgy könnyű...


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

- Aztán, hogy érzed magad itt, a katonaságnál?
- Jól.
- És nem szidnak túl sokat?
- Engem nem, csak édesanyámat.


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

Eligazításon:
- Jelentem, őrmester úr, leégett a kocsiban a kuplung!
- Maga barom! Nem megmondtam, hogy nincs bent dohányzás!


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

- Gratulálok, százados úr! - mondja az orvos.
- Mihez?
- Kitűnő állapotban van a szíve!
- Ugye?!
- Látszik, hogy ritkán használja!


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

A katonajelölt meztelenül áll az orvosi bizottság előtt:
- Hátra arc! - Lehajolni! - Alkalmas!
- Ezt a szemembe is mondhatta volna.


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

A fiatal katonatiszt így szól a barátjához:
- Képzeld, megnősülök. Lennél te a tanú?
- Persze. Soha nem szoktam cserbenhagyni a bajtársaimat, ha szerencsétlenség éri őket.


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

Kiskatona kimenőt kér az őrmestertől:
- Ha kitalálod, melyik szemem van üvegből, kapsz kimenőt.
- A jobb! - mondja a katona.
- Honnan tudod?
- Abban csillog némi értelem...


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

Az őrmester kiküldi az újoncot az épületből, hogy nézze meg, megjött-e a tábornok. Az kimegy, visszajön és jelenti, hogy senkit sem látott. Kis idő múlva újra kiküldi az őrmester, hogy nézze meg, megérkezett-e már a tábornok. Az újonc kimegy, lát egy embert közeledni:
- Hé, haver! Nem te vagy a tábornok?
- De, én. - feleli a tábornok döbbenten.
- Hát, pajtás, nem szeretnék a bőrödben lenni! Az őrmester úr már kétszer is keresett.


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

A bankigazgató rászól a biztonsági őrre, mert az öreg ismét néhány percet késett a szolgálatból.
- Pista bácsi! Vegye tudomásul, hogy a bankban a pontosság ugyanolyan fontos, mint... mint a katonaságnál! Volt maga katona?
- Igen kérem, voltam.
- Na, és mit mondott magának az ügyeletes tiszt, amikor késve ment be a laktanyába?
- Azt, hogy "Alezredes elvtárs jelentem, a zászlóalj felsorakozott..."


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

Az 50-es években szovjet katonák menetelnek Szibériában. Találkoznak egy öregemberrel. Az öreg amint meglátja őket, nagyon megörül. Kérdezi tőlük:
- No aztán, hogy haladtok, kiűztétek már a németeket Leningrádból? Mire a katonák:
- De bácsi, a háborúnak már vége!
- Affene, én meg csak robbantgatom a vonatokat, robbantgatom!


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

A férfi felvételre jelentkezik a hadiflottához, hát megkérdezik tőle:
- Úszni tud?
- Úszni? Azt minek? Hajó nincs?


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

A csata előtt az őrmester parancsba adja, hogy mindenki fogjon ásót és ásson egy mély gödröt magának fedezékképpen.
Az egyik katona megkérdezi:
- Uram, miért kell nekünk most itt még gödröt is ásnunk?
- Azért fiam, mert ha támad az ellenség, akkor így fedezékben maradva tudunk védekezni.
- Szerintem inkább mi támadjuk meg őket, és ássanak ők gödröt..


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

VillamosmérnökKatonaságnál az őrmester a bakák előtt járkál fel-alá.
Megáll az egyik előtt, és megkérdezi:
- Magának mi a foglalkozása?
- Villamosmérnök, uram.
A tiszt lassan végignéz a katonán, és így szól:
- Hát én fel nem ülnék arra a villamosra, amit maga tervez!


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

- Papa! Papa! - kiabál a fiú a kertből. - Most lopták el a kocsinkat!
- Láttad, ki vitte el?
- Igen!
- Felismernéd?
- Nem, de felírtam a kocsi rendszámát.


----------



## carlossmpk (2014 Július 18)

A börtönben egy rab megkérdi a másiktól:
- Téged mi juttatott ide?
- A konkurencia. Ugyanolyan bankjegyeket nyomtattam, mint az állam.


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

Mondjuk ennyi erővel meg is adhatnák egyből a tagságot.


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

Még az sem indok, hogy "azért kell, hogy lássuk nem gép vagy".


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

EGy csomó hír-aggregátor működik már amit nem ember szerkeszt.


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

Még CAPTCHA sincs.


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

No, nem mintha ötletet akarnék adni!


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

Ez így van.


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

Mindegy.


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

megkesz ez


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

10


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

11


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

12


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

13


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

14


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

15


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

16


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

17


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

18


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

19 - de keserves


----------



## ubermester (2014 Július 19)

20. na.


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Ó, Romeo, mért vagy te Romeo?


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Tagadd meg atyád, neved hajítsd el,


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

S ha nem teszed meg, esküdj édesemmé


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

És nem leszek Capulet én se többé.


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Hallgassak-e vagy szóljak-e neki?


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Csak a neved ellenségem, csak az:


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Te önmagad vagy és nem Montague.


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Mi az a Montague? se kéz, se láb,


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Se kar, se arc, se más efféle része


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Az embereknek. Ó, hát légy te más név!


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Mi is a név? Mit rózsának hivunk mi,


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Bárhogy nevezzük, éppoly illatos.


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Így hogyha nem hívnának Romeónak,


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

E cím híján se volna csorba híred.


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Romeo, lökd porba a neved,


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

S ezért a névért, mely nem a valód,


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Fogd életem.


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Hadd fogjalak szavadnál.


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Hívj édesednek, s újra megkeresztelsz.


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Így nem leszek már Romeo soha.


----------



## Znildikó (2014 Július 19)

Ki vagy te, ki az éjbe burkolózva 
Megloptad az én titkomat?


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

egy


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

ketö


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

három


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

négy


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

öt


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

hat


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

hét


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

nyolc


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

kilenc


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

tiz


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

tizenegy


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

tizenketö


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

tizenhárom


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

tizennégy


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

tizenöt


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

tizenhat


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

tizenhét


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

tizennyolc


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

tizenkilenc


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

husz


----------



## lengyel72 (2014 Július 20)

huszonegy


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

egy


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

kettő


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

három


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

négy


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

öt


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

hat


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

hét


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

nyolc


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

kilenc


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

tíz


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

tízenegy


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

tízenkettő


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

tízenhárom


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

tízennégy


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

tízenöt


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

tízenhat


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

tízenhét


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

tízennyolc


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

tízenkilenc


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

húsz


----------



## minimano00 (2014 Július 20)

húszonegy


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

1


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

2


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

3


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

4


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

5


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

6


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

7


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

8


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

9


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

10


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

12


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

11


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

13


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

14


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

15


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

16


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

17


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

18


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

19


----------



## katalina61 (2014 Július 21)

és 20


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)




----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Csak az számít, hogy tudd, mit akarsz, és küzdj érte.


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Ha tényleg minden eleve el van rendelve, akkor minek élünk? Az élet legyen tele meglepetésekkel!


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

A bátorság a cselekvés képessége a félelemmel szemben.


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Az életedet nem a lélegzetvételek száma határozza meg, hanem azok a pillanatok, amikor eláll a lélegzeted.


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

A csodák arra valók, hogy valóra váljanak.


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Temesd el a múltat azért, hogy lehessen jövőd!


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Nincs jobb orvosság a boldogságnál. Maximum a nevetés.


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Néha az apróságok számítanak. Mindaz, amit nap mint nap csinálsz. Mindaz, amit minden egyes nap teszel másokért. Ha kicsiben is, de megmented a világot.


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Nem lehet a (...) dolgokat a végtelenségig húzni. Egy ponton letéped a ragtapaszt, és fáj, de legalább túl vagy rajta és megkönnyebbülsz.


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Az egyik legijesztőbb felismerés az életben az, hogy magadat csak te tudod megmenteni.


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Álmodoznom kell, el kell érnem a csillagokat, de ha ez nem sikerül, majd megkapaszkodom a felhőkben.


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Egy álom csak egy álom, egészen addig, amíg úgy nem döntesz, hogy igazzá teszed.


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Legyél képes feláldozni egy csatát, hogy megnyerd a háborút!


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"


----------



## Lukianosz (2014 Július 21)

1


----------



## Lukianosz (2014 Július 21)

2


----------



## Lukianosz (2014 Július 21)

3


----------



## Lukianosz (2014 Július 21)

4


----------



## Lukianosz (2014 Július 21)

5


----------



## Lukianosz (2014 Július 21)

6


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)




----------



## Vida Ágnes (2014 Július 22)

7


----------



## Vida Ágnes (2014 Július 22)




----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

1


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

2


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

1


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

3


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

2


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

4


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

3


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

5


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

6


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

4


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

5


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

7


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

6


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

8


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

7


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

9


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

10


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

11


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

8


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

9


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

12


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

10


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

13


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok, ma regisztráltam. Imádok olvasni, filmet nézni, de a legjobban utazni szeretek. A tenger szerelmese vagyok, így minden évben legalább egyszer elmegyek nyaralni valamelyik tenger mellé.


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

Olvasni én is imádok


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Helló!

Szeretek olvasni, a női írók a kedvenceim.


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Filmek terén mindenevő vagyok.


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

11


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

15


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Szeretem a zenét, szintén minden fajtát, a klasszikust is, de jobban szeretem az értelmes gondolatokat.


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

16


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Utálom a rep zenét, és azt is ha túl hangos a rock zene.


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Két éve boldog nyugdíjas vagyok.


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

12


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

43 ledolgozott év után, így most csak a kedvteléseimnek élek.


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

13


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Olvasok, netezek, TV-zek, filmeket nézek.


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

17


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Idén Észak-Ciprusra megyek nyaralni 2 hétre. Már alig várom az indulást, aug végén megyek.


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Barátnőmmel és útitársammal egy utcában lakunk.


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Szeretem a tréfát és a vidám embereket.


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

18


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

19


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

14


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Mindent szeretek, ami szórakoztató.


----------



## AlexandraK (2014 Július 22)

20


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Kövér vagyok, de egy cseppet sem érdekel.


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

15


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Van rengeteg könyvbarátom.


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

16


----------



## Lovas Lajosné Margit (2014 Július 22)

Ez már a 21. hozzászólásom, hurrá!!!


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

17


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

18


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

19


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

20


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

1


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

2


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

3


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

4


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

55555


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

666 666


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

77 77 77 7


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

88
88
88
88


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

9999 9999 9


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

X


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

XI


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

XII


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

XIII


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

XIV


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

XV


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

XVI


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

XVII


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

XVIII


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

XIX


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

XX


----------



## szbodork (2014 Július 22)

XXIII


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

1


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

2


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

3


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

4


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

5


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

6


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

7


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

8


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

9


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

10


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

11


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

12


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

13


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

14


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

15


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

16


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

17


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

18


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

19


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

20


----------



## Dr Rácz- Nagy Ágnes (2014 Július 23)

21


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

1


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

2


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

3


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

4


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

5


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

6


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

7


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

8


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

9


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

10


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

11


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

12


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

13


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

14


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

15


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

16


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

17


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

18


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

19


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

20


----------



## dipladénia (2014 Július 23)

21


----------



## gyongy zsuzsa (2014 Július 24)

állandó tagként miért is


----------



## Bella.S (2014 Július 25)

tiz


----------



## Bella.S (2014 Július 25)

tizenegy


----------



## Bella.S (2014 Július 25)

tizenkettő


----------



## Bella.S (2014 Július 25)

tizenhárom


----------



## Bella.S (2014 Július 25)

tizennégy


----------



## Bella.S (2014 Július 25)

tizenöt


----------



## Bella.S (2014 Július 25)

tizenhat


----------



## Bella.S (2014 Július 25)

tizenhét


----------



## Bella.S (2014 Július 25)

tizennyolc


----------



## Bella.S (2014 Július 25)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Bella.S (2014 Július 25)

húsz


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

jajj, anyám!


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

miért kell


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

ezt ennyire


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

megbonyolítani???


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

így már 5


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

hat


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

7


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

nyolc


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

kilenc


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

10


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

11


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

tizenkettő


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

13


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

14


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

tizenöt


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

tizenhat


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

tizenhét


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

18


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

19


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

20


----------



## blk (2014 Július 25)

Ééééés egy ráadás:


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

1


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

2


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

3


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

4


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

5


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

6


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

7


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

8


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

9


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

10


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

11


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

12


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

13


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

14


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

15


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

16


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

17


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

18


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

19


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

20


----------



## Ziza122 (2014 Július 26)

És még egy, ami nem szám


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

1


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

2


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

3


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

4


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

5


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

6


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

7


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

8


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

9


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

10


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

11


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

12


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

13


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

14


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

15


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

16


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

17


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

18


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

19


----------



## p1adam (2014 Július 27)

20


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

1


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

2


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

3


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

4


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

5


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

6


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

7


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

8


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

9


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

10


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

11


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

12


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

13


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

14


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

15


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

16


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

17


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

18


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

19


----------



## benzolgyűrű (2014 Július 31)

20


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

egy


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

kettő


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

három


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

négy


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

öt


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

hat


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

hét


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

nyolc


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

kilenc


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

tíz


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

tizenegy


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

tizenkettő


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

tizenhárom


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

tizennégy


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

tizenöt


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

tizenhat


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

tizenhét


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

tizennyolc. kezdem unni..


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

tizenkilenc..de jó!!


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

húsz


----------



## tatanka9 (2014 Augusztus 2)

no panic!


----------



## Aelina (2014 Augusztus 2)

just for fun


----------



## Aelina (2014 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## Aelina (2014 Augusztus 2)

nem egyszerű


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

egy


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

kettő


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

három


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

négy


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

öt


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

hat


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

hét


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

nyolc


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

kilenc


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

tíz


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

tizenegy


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

tizenkettő


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

tizenhárom


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

tizennégy


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

tizenöt


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

tizenhat


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

tizenhét


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

tizennyolc


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Kissb81 (2014 Augusztus 4)

húsz


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

egy


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

kettő


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

három


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

négy
amúgy nagyon rendes dolog tőletek, hogy van ez a lehetőség is  köszi


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

öt


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

hat


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

ezt csak azért mert könnyesre röhögtem magam tőle: 
Három statisztikus elmegy vadászni, meg is látnak egy gyönyörű szarvast. Előkapja az elso a puskajat, lő, kb. 2 meterre balra elhibázza. Semmi gond, a második is elokapja a puskát, lő, az meg kb. 2 meterre jobbra elhibázza. A harmadik erre diadalmasan felordit: - Hurrááá, eltaláltuk!!!


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

olyna snassz ha csak számolgatok itt, inkább idézgetek


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

"A mindenséggel mérd magad!"
Arany János


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

"S ha néha elfáradok s az állatot és anyagot irigylem: ez nem hitem megtörése, csak erőmé, mely nem semmi, de nem minden. Derék erő, s majd megnyugszik egyszer, de nem fogy el. Hiszem... Nyugodt kinccsé lesz és örök haszonná." 
Babits Mihály


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

"Magyar vagyok: lelkem, érzésem örökséget kapott, melyet nem dobok el: a világot nem szegényíteni kell, hanem gazdagítani. Hogy szolgálhatom az emberiséget, ha meg nem őrzök magamban minden színt, minden kincset, ami az emberiséget gazdagíthatja? A magyarság színét, a magyarság kincsét! De mily balga volnék, ha ugyanakkor más színt, más kincset el akarnék venni vagy meggyengíteni!"
Babits Mihály


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

"Én hiszek a testvériségben, a színek együtt adják ki a képet, a hangok együtt adják a koncertet. Nemzet ne a nemzet ellen harcoljon, hanem az ellen ami minden nemzet nagy veszélye: az elnyomás és a rombolás szelleme ellen! Micsoda leckét kaptunk ebből éppen mi, magyarok! És micsoda hiba, másnak tenni, amit magunknak nem kívánunk - holott már avval, hogy másnak megtettük, ajtót nyitottunk neki, hogy velünk is megtörténhessék."
Babits Mihály


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

"Ne félj, csak higyj." 
Márk 5.36.


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

"Nem az van hatással a jelenre, amit a múltban tettél, hanem amit a jelenben teszel, az teszi jóvá a múltat és változtatja meg a jövőt."
Paulo Coelho


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

" Nem harcolhatunk valami ellen. Annak semmi értelme. Valamiért kell harcolni."
Wass Albert


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

"Némelykor kérdezd meg magadtól: muszáj most megbotránkoznom? Az esetek zömében nem muszáj."
Vavyan Fable


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

"Mindegy, szeretsz-e, nem szeretsz-e,
szívemhez szívvel keveredsz-e,
látlak, hallak és énekellek,
Istennek tégedet felellek."
József Attila


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

"Nem várom már az életet.
Vagyok úgy, ahogyan lehet.
(...)
Ha tűz lobog, hát majd elég.
Ha vér ömlik, hát van elég"
József Attila


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

"Aki harcol, veszíthet. Aki nem harcol, már vesztett is."
Bertolt Brecht


----------



## kerkira (2014 Augusztus 5)

"Mindannyian saját, eredeti gondolkodásmóddal születünk, gyakran mégis utánzóként halunk meg."
Erich von Däniken


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

Akkor én is nekiállok *megropogtatja az ujjait*
egy


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

kettő


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

három


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

négy


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

öt


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

hat


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

hét


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

nyolc


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

kilenc


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

tíz


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

tizenegy


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

tizenkettő


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

tizenhárom


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

tizennégy


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

tizenöt


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

tizenhat


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

tizenhét


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

tizennyolc


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

tizenkilenc


----------



## p.mano (2014 Augusztus 6)

húsz 
Post'hunt vége. Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

én nem tudom, hogy miért, de nem látok könyveket....


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

egy , megérett a meggy


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

kettő, mert, egyedül uncsi lenne minden


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

hárem, mert a kedvenc sorozatom éppen a Sulejman  s mint tudjuk neki aztán volt háreme


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

négy, mint a négy muskétás, egy mindenkiért,mindenki egyért


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

öt, az egy kocsi+pótkerék


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

hat, az egy fordított kilences


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

hét, mint a hetedik mennyország, ami szintén egy jó kis sorozat volt réges régen ...


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

nyolc ... vizes nyolcas?! :O vagy kétszer négy ?!


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

kilences? fordított hatos?! na, jó ez most nem volt kreatív ...


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

10 ha nem tiszta vidd vissza, majd valaki megissza


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

tizenegy, elf, eleven ...


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

12, zwölf, twelve, tizenkettő


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

15 tizenöt, mint márc.15. Nemzeti Dal


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

16 mint egy ismerősöm, s legjobb barátom szülinapja


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## Memike801216 (2014 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Egy


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Kettő


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Három


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Négy


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Öt


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Hat


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Hét


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Nyolc


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Kilenc


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Tíz


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Tizenegy


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Tizenkettő


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Tizenhárom


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Tizennégy


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Tizenöt


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Tizenhat


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Tizehét


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Tizennyolc


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## vitike (2014 Augusztus 6)

Húsz


----------



## kiralyfi007 (2014 Augusztus 7)

Hegerobin írta:


> E szeretnék olvasni egy Michel Houellebecq könyvet


----------



## emlbll (2014 Augusztus 7)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


1


----------



## emlbll (2014 Augusztus 7)

vitike írta:


> Húsz


2


----------



## emlbll (2014 Augusztus 7)

emlbll írta:


> 2


3


----------



## emlbll (2014 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## Kádár Zsuzsa (2014 Augusztus 7)

dalit írta:


> csillag vagy fecske


Sziasztok! Szeretnem a Csillag vgy fecske és Dél-Amerika kotáját!Segítsetek kérlek!


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

hat


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Hét


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Nyolc


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Kilenc


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Tíz


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Tizenegy


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Tizenkettő


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Tizenhárom


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Tizennégy


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Tizenöt


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Tizenhat


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Tizenhét


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Tizennyolc


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## talpicus (2014 Augusztus 7)

Húsz!


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

*Megszületett, virágzott,
eltemették, kimászott.*


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

*Úgy váglak téged homlokon,
hogy átrepülsz a dombokon.*


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

*Nézem anyósom, ahogy várja a tavaszt, 
Majd a távcső alatt lassan meghúzom a ravaszt. *


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

*Gondolnám ősz van, a hulló levelekről,
Pedig csak a postás esett le az emeletről.*


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

*Családi kör
Reggel van, reggel van,
Mindenki ideges.
A ház ura üvöltve,
Tiszta zoknit keres.

Feketés csészével,
Boglya fejű asszony,
Ajánlja az égnek,
Hogy reája rogyasszon.

Mintha szélből volna a nagylánynak lába,
Sebesen bevonul a fürdőszobába.
Hosszú perceken át pingálja a szemét,
Testvéröccse kiállt: Gyere ki te szemét!

Konyha melegében jó pirítós mellett,
Nagymama mosolyog, ahogy tőle telhet.
Min vigyorog mama? - kérdezi a veje,
Csupa borotvahab összevagdalt feje.

WC-be zárkózik a legkisebbik gyermek,
Most írja a leckét - na még csak ez kellett.
Ajtó előtt jár a család furcsa táncot,
Szemük szikrákat szór, arcuk sok-sok ráncot.

Mire a rádió mondja a hét tízet,
Elromlik a bojler, nem ad több meleg vizet.
Az asszony begörcsölt kezekkel mosogat,
Férj jeges vízben sziszegve mos fogat.

A nagyleánynak immár fél keze kabátban,
A másikba pöttyös kakaós pohár van.
Le is önti frissen mosott blúzát,
S kabátján vastagon megkent kiflit húz át.

Az utcáról szalad vissza a ház ura,
Lábán cipő helyett megszokott papucsa.
A reggel számára eléri a csúcsát,
A cipőben megleli elveszett slusszkulcsát.

Reggel van, reggel van, ideges mindenki,
Az asszony is elment, nincs már otthon senki.
Be vetetlen ágyon gyűrött párna feszít,
S a WC tartály halkan sistereg egy picit.*


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

*Kicsi vagyok, székre állok,
basszátok meg, így sem látok! *


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

*Mező szélén van egy kasza,
a parasztnak nagy a ...munkakedve.*


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

*Éhes vagyok, mint a maszlag,
gyere babám jól meg ...vacsorázunk.*


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

*Royal ágyban, royal kaszni,
royal ágyban legjobb ...aludni.*


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

*Arcom kerek, szemem ragyog,
Ha keresnek, szarni vagyok! *


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

*Mindenki kap ajándékot, erre jó a család
A tolókocsis nagypapának szálkamentes faláb*


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

- Anti bácsi, hallom beszűkült a szó kincse.
- A faszt!


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

Itt a tavasz, 
Itt az AIDS, 
Vegyél gumit, 
Tovább élsz!


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

Utoljára láttalak akkor, 
Mikor átment rajtad a traktor.
Én föléd hajoltam akkor, 
És visszatolatott a traktor.


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

- Hogy szólítják az öltönyös cigányt?
- Vádlott kérem álljon fel.


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

Bíróságon felszólítják a cigányt, mesélje el hogyan is történt a "baleset".
- Há' kérem szépen bíró úr. Nem vagyok én bűnüs. Aznap reggel épp almát ettem az ajtóm előtt, mikor is arra járt a Gazsi. Há' ne adj Isten épp tegnap este tudtam meg, hogy megdugta az asszony. Éppen köszönni akartam neki, mikor megbotlott és beleesett a késembe amivel az almát vágtam. Oszt vagy még hatszor.


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

Székely bácsi gondosan farag egy jó nagy öles fát, arra jár a szomszéd és hát megkérdezi mégis mi lesz abból az öles fából.
- Hinta ló az unokámnak.
Néhány órával később a szomszéd ismét elmegy a székely bácsi mellett, aki még mindig farag, és újra megkérdezi min dolgozik ennyire az öreg.
- Gerendának kell az ólba.
Este felé újra arra sétál a szomszéd, a székely immár egy tenyér nagyságú fa darabot farag, így a szomszéd ismét megkérdezi mi készül, mire a székely bácsi idegesen:
- Fogpiszkáló ha azt is el nem baszom.


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

- Tudod mi a különbség a narancs és a zsiráf között?
- Nem.
- Hát akkor te se menj a piacra.


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

Kocsmában a csinos prosti oda megy egy részeg fazonhoz.
- Tudod mi a különbség a dugás és a verekedés között?
- Nem.
- Akkor menjél verekedni hülye gyerek.


----------



## Suhagi (2014 Augusztus 8)

Tegnap beállított hozzám egy Tyrannosaurus Rex és Hamlet. Volt nagy dínóm, dánom.


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

12


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

- Optimista vagyok és realista. Tudod, ha egy ezer méter magasból kiugró ejtőernyősnek nem nyílik ki az ernyője, és mégis abban bízik, hogy életben marad, nem optimista, hanem hülye. 
- Ejtőernyős is akadt már fönn faágon.

Nagy Bandó András


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

Hiszem, hogy jót hoz a jövő. És ha csekély mértékben ehhez én is hozzájárulhattam, akkor meg vagyok elégedve.
Kármán Tódor


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

Nem követek semmiféle stratégiát vagy tervet. A trükköm mindössze annyi, hogy mindig* optimista* maradok, és csak akkor szállok ki, ha a vég tényleg elkerülhetetlennek látszik. Fontos úgy gondolkodni és játszani, hogy közben a nyerésre koncentrálsz.

Chris Greenhalgh


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

Nem szeretek rohanni. Egyébként is, a kocsim olyan lassú, hogy a sztrádán, még ha maximumsebességgel hajtanék is, a sebességmérő fotó helyett portrét készíthetne rólam.

Fabio Volo


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

A tűsarkot egy nő találta fel, akit homlokon csókoltak.

Christopher Morley


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

Azt tanácsolom mindenkinek, hogy ne fogadja el senki tanácsát.

Eddie Murphy


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

Józan esze mindenkinek lehet a világon, föltéve, hogy nincs fantáziája.

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

A Twitter olyan, mintha a Facebook züllött unokatesója lenne. Olyan ostoba és ribis dolgokat művel, amit a felelősségteljes kuzinja soha.

Jessica Park


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

A velem egykorú, képzettségi és jóléti szintű emberek általában nem díjazzák az általánosítást meg a kategorizálást.

Jessica Park


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

- Csóró egyetemista vagyok, úgyhogy ne valami fényűző ajándékra számíts! Bár úgyis a gesztus a lényeg, nem igaz?
- Ha a sok pénz költésének gesztusára gondolsz, akkor igen.

Jessica Park


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

A prefrontális lebeny egyenesen bámulatos. Bár valójában maga a prefrontális lebeny teszi lehetővé ezt a gondolatot, úgyhogy ki tudja, mi az igazság.

Jessica Park


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

Akik valami komolyat akarnak írni a Facebookra, szerintem igazán eltalálhatnának legalább egy-két helyesírási és központozási szabályt.

Jessica Park


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

Az egyetemisták nem fekszenek le hajnali három előtt. Egyetemi követelmény. Szerződést kell aláírni róla, miután felvesznek.

Jessica Park


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

Valahányszor elszúrok valamit, csak úgy fogok gondolni rá: feloszlott a zenekar. Bár "a zenekar" alatt az agyamat értem. A "feloszlott" pontos jelentése pedig "csúfos kudarcot vallott".

Jessica Park


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

Illendőségi látogatásra igen ajánlatos mindig egy gyermeket is elvinni, hogy megfelelő beszédtárggyal szolgáljon!

Jane Austen


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

Néha megkérdezik, mi a titka a hosszú házasságunknak. Minden héten kétszer időt szakítunk arra, hogy elmenjünk egy étterembe. Finom, gyertyafényes vacsora, lágy muzsikaszó, tánc. A feleségem kedden megy, én pénteken.

Henny Youngman


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

Leszokni a cigarettáról a világ legkönnyebb dolga. Én csak tudom, legalább ezerszer megcsináltam már.

Mark Twain


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

Nincs rosszabb egy olyan férfinál, aki azt hiszi magáról, hogy mindig igaza van - kivéve egy olyan nőt, akinek mindig igaza is van.

Karen Hawkins


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

Magyarországon azért ilyen lassú a vasúti közlekedés, mert fenn kell tartanunk a nagy ország látszatát.

Sándor György


----------



## Szeszilya (2014 Augusztus 10)

20!


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

Szeretnék állandó tag lenni!


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

De minél előbb!


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

3!


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

4


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

5


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

angolul tanulok.


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

egyébként


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

nyolcadik


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

utas


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

a halál


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

nhl


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

hol a számláló?


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

kitartok


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

fourteen


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

vagy forteen


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

ez a kérdés


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

közelítek


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

18


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

ha jól számolom


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

és 20


----------



## Omodi Norbert (2014 Augusztus 10)

most várok két napig


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

gppeti1 írta:


> Ha naponta 6 órát alszol, akkor 18 marad. Ebbe bőven belefér sok munka, tanulás és még a szórakozás is. Tudom, hogy ilyenkor sokan felszisszennek, hogy hé, én 8-9 órát alszom. Hát javaslom, aludjanak gyorsabban.
> Arnold Schwarzenegger


 szerintem ez jóóóó


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

gppeti1 írta:


> A konyhában?


 ott is jó...


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

Omodi Norbert írta:


> és 20


 25


Omodi Norbert írta:


> most várok két napig


 én is


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

gppeti1 írta:


> A munkában?


 ott


gppeti1 írta:


> Mi, szülők, merünk-e kísérletezni az élet dolgaiban?


 igen


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

Omodi Norbert írta:


> és 20


 21


gppeti1 írta:


> Rámondjuk, hogy "mert nekem soha nem sikerül semmi"?


 nem


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

gppeti1 írta:


> Lebeszéljük-e egy-egy ötletéről, mert "úgyse menne"?


 Isten őrizz!


gppeti1 írta:


> Elvárjuk, hogy elsőre menjen?


 Sajnos igen..


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

Bigus írta:


> Első.


 második


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

Süti van!


Omodi Norbert írta:


> most várok két napig


 én is


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

Kárász Anna írta:


> második


 


gppeti1 írta:


> Fogat összeszorítva erőltetjük?


 sajnos


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

gppeti1 írta:


> Mi, szülők, merünk-e kísérletezni az élet dolgaiban?


 csak ritkán


gppeti1 írta:


> Dühöngünk, ha valami nem megy? Káromkodunk? Egy halk cifra odamondás után magunkba fojtjuk?


 igen


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

gppeti1 írta:


> Az azonban, hogy később hogyan viseli, ha valami nem sikerül, hogy kudarcként éli-e meg, azon múlik, tőlünk mit lát.


 igaz


gppeti1 írta:


> A kisgyerek számára a kudarc még természetes része az életnek: elesik és újra feláll, gyakorol, amíg meg nem tanul átfordulni, kúszni, mászni, járni.


 bizony, bizony


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

sivecste írta:


> nah de jó


 jaaaa


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

Bigus írta:


> Első.


 13


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

Botom írta:


>


 repüüüül


gppeti1 írta:


> Minden művészetben, minden mesterségben (...) nem számít semmit a tehetség, csak a tapasztalat, amit szerénységgel és szorgalommal érhetsz csak el.
> Patrick Süskind


 jó lenne...


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

gppeti1 írta:


> Az embernek nem kell sokkal okosabbnak lennie a többinél, ha boldogulni akar az életben, az is elég, ha csak egy nappal megelőzi őket.
> Szilárd Leó


 Pontosan


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

gppeti1 írta:


> Azok az emberek, akik csak a sikert akarják, rendszerint nem kapják meg, mert a siker önmagában nem cél, hanem következmény.
> Paulo Coelho


 Úgy ám!


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

gppeti1 írta:


> Dühöngünk, ha valami nem megy? Káromkodunk? Egy halk cifra odamondás után magunkba fojtjuk?


 Igen.


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

gppeti1 írta:


> A kisgyerek számára a kudarc még természetes része az életnek: elesik és újra feláll, gyakorol, amíg meg nem tanul átfordulni, kúszni, mászni, járni.


 Igen.


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

gppeti1 írta:


> Minden művészetben, minden mesterségben (...) nem számít semmit a tehetség, csak a tapasztalat, amit szerénységgel és szorgalommal érhetsz csak el.
> Patrick Süskind


 igen.


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

gppeti1 írta:


> Számára ez nem kudarc, hanem a tanulás természetes része, gyakorlás.


 20.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Ám, hogy értelme is legyen a 20 hozzászólásomnak, íme egy nagy kedvencem: Tamkó Sirató Károly: Az űrkor tízparancsolata


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

1. Örülj, hogy a Földön élsz, és embernek születtél.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

2. Légy egészséges, erős és szép, méltó az emberlétre.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

3. Életsegítő légzéseiddel mindig számolj.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

4. Légy otthon testedben, agyadban és korodban.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

5. Dolgozz, hogy a világűr számtalan bolygójával a miénk lehessen.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

Szorozd meg önmagad, és oszd el önmagad, hogy éljen és győzzön az ember.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

7. Egyensúly és harmónia mindig, mindenütt, mindenkivel.


----------



## Kárász Anna (2014 Augusztus 11)

Omodi Norbert írta:


> most várok két napig


 én is


gppeti1 írta:


> A munkában?


 szerintem ritkán


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

8. Tudd meg: nem vagy egyedül! Az emberiség te vagy.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

9. Ne félj! Ha elmúlsz is mint ember, örökrezgő atomjaid, új ünnepekre várva, tovább táncolnak a mérhetetlen térben.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

10. Tanulj mindenből, s minderre magad is rájössz.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

Na, még kell 5, már csak négy.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

A jegenyesoron skálázik a gravitáció: ősz.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

A sivatagok szomjazó arab világa
talán még azért is irigy Európára,
mert itt a vécében is ivóvíz folyik.


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

Csodálkozott, mint a forró víz a hőpalackban:
- Megállt az idő?


----------



## mikrobne (2014 Augusztus 11)

És egy utolsó Tamkó Sirató idézet:
Nincs olyan kerítés
amelyen kívül ne


----------



## cavanagh (2014 Augusztus 12)

Add meg a *császárnak*, ami a császáré, és az Istennek, ami az Istené.


----------



## cavanagh (2014 Augusztus 12)

Ahol sok a *gazda*, bolond a szolga.


----------



## cavanagh (2014 Augusztus 12)

Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.


----------



## cavanagh (2014 Augusztus 12)

A jó tett nem mossa el a rosszat. Ahogy a rossz sem a jót.


----------



## cavanagh (2014 Augusztus 12)

Ne a halálod miatt aggodalmaskodj, aggasszon az életed! Az életeddel törődj, addig, ameddig tart!


----------



## cavanagh (2014 Augusztus 12)

Semmitől sem lesz kedvesebb a múlt, mint a közeli halál lehetősége.


----------



## cavanagh (2014 Augusztus 12)

Kontroll: az csak börtön, amivel a civilizáció gátolja az önmegvalósítást.


----------



## cavanagh (2014 Augusztus 12)

Aki húszévesen nem kommunista, annak nincs szíve, aki harmincévesen kommunista, annak nincs esze


----------



## cavanagh (2014 Augusztus 12)

Ha elhisszük, hogy az emberi létet a logika irányítja, az élet lehetőségét vetjük sutba.


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

Furcsa korábban már megvolt a 20 hozzászólás..2007 óta regisztrált vagyok..és hopp eltűnt minden


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

igaz régóta nem voltam fenn...


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

de hát új élet, új munka


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

kicsit skizo így egyedül


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

egy


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

háháháhárom


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

nhégy..


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

t1zenegy


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## Crowley (2014 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## ferpetee (2014 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## ferpetee (2014 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Hol volt,
hol nem,
messze, messze,
volt egy boglyos,
lompos,
loncsos
és bozontos
Vackor nevű kicsi medve,
nem is medve,
csak egy apró,
lompos,
loncsos
és bozontos,
piszén pisze kölyökmackó.


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Igen kedves medvebocs volt,
de nagy bibi volt vele:
állandóan csavargáson
járt a nagy mackóesze.
Ezért otthon
fülön kapták,
egy szép napon fülön csípték,
azzal óvodába adták.


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Hej, óvoda,
óvoda,
fényes volt az ablaka,
tágas volt az ajtaja,
de szép tiszta
minden terme,
zsibongott sok
gyerek benne,
az volt még csak kacsalábon
forgó ékes palota!


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Hej óvoda,
óvoda,
de sok gyerek
járt oda:
Katona Anna – egy,
Varga Bence – kettő,
Pór Jutka – három,
Fazekas Marci – négy,
Fazekas Eszter – öt,
Domokos Matyi – hat,
Vas Pista – hét,
Pengő Gyöngyi – nyolc,
Fodor Dávid – kilenc,
Kovács Vicu – tíz.
Tíz,
tíz,
tiszta víz,
sok gyerek,
sok cseprő-apró,
és közöttük az a boglyos,
lompos,
loncsos
és bozontos,
piszén pisze kölyökmackó.


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Mennyi játék!
Hogy soroljam?
Ahány csudás játék volt ott,
hogyha sorolni akarnám,
nem is volna annyi ujjam!


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Ott tanult meg játszani.
Mert addig csak
fára mászott,
barlangokban bújócskázott,
bundájára nem vigyázott,
addig nagy igyekezettel
– s szörnyű kedvvel! –
próbált Vackor, ama boglyos,
lompos,
loncsos
és bozontos
bundájának ártani.
Hát jól tette
apja, Mackor
és anyja, Mackorné asszony,
hogy a híres piszén piszét
kezdte ráncba rántani!
Használt neki,
mondhatom,
használt az a fényességes,
kacsalábon pergő-forgó,
gyönggyel ékes
óvoda igen-nagyon!


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Mert a mézet nem szerette:
megszerettették vele.
Mert nem tudott jól játszani,
szólt neki Domokos Matyi,
szólván szólt a jó Domokos:
– Édes kis Vackor, gyere!
Megtanítlak játszani én,
mert nagyon játékos vagyok én,
fő-fő játékos vagyok én,
de amire megtanítlak,
nem amolyan durrbele!


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

És mivel őpiszesége
sose látott kanalat,
meg kellett tanuljon enni,
és a szép evésben senki
olyan gyorsan nem haladt.


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Mert mászhatnékja volt mindig,
mászott az asztal alatt.
Asztal alól brummogott:
„Hóha, hóha,
hóha, hó!
Fára mászni
vóna jó!”


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Volt napos
vagy hatvanhatszor,
s bizony akkor
volt a legboldogabb Vackor.


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Mert addig még azt se tudta,
hogy milyen is a hajó,
elvitték a Balatonra
egy csöpp nyári vigalomra,
gázolt is a hullámokba,
orra előtt egy vitorla
fehéren zengett magosba,
ő meg csak azt kiáltozta:
„A mackónak ez való!”


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Szóval,
hogy a szót ne csűrjem,
igém soká ne csavarjam,
ott, az öreg óvodában,
ama fényes palotában
víg élet folyt szakadatlan.


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Hanem vége lett.
Örök életében senki
csak óvodás nem lehet.
Akik hatévesek lettek,
nem kaptak tovább helyet,
hát egy szép napon elhagyták
sokan ama fényességes,
vigasságos termeket.
Társaikkal kezet fogtak,
iskolába iratkoztak.


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

A Kökörcsin utca végén
áll egy híres iskola,
óvodáskorból kinővén
ment piszén piszénk oda.
ELSŐ BÉBE ment az apró,
oda ám az a csöpp boglyos,
lompos,
loncsos
és bozontos,
piszén pisze kölyökmackó.


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Rikogatva akkor
iskolás lett Vackor.


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Első nap az első bében
Haja,
haja, hé!
Megnyílott az ELSŐ BÉ!
Vackor hátán
iskolatáska,
apró lépteit szaporázza,
szeme előtt nagy fehér tábla:
KÖKÖRCSIN UTCA
– olvassa Vackor.
– Eredj, fiam, az iskolába!


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Megy,
megy,
megy az apró,
megy a boglyos,
lompos,
loncsos
és bozontos,
piszén pisze kölyökmackó.


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Iskola előtt megáll.
Nézdegéli a kapuját.
– Nohát – mondja. – Ilyen csudát!
Nagyobb mint az óvoda.
Indulás, Vackor, nosza! –
S a kapun besétikál.


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Haja,
haja, hé!
Orra előtt kitárt ajtó,
rápingálva: ELSŐ BÉ!
Ajtóban néni:
Demény Eszter,
int a piszének,
s nevén szólítja:
– Ha hívlak, akkor
gyere is, Vackor,
ne kelljen hívni
téged ezerszer!
Tanító nénid leszek,
gyere, te mackógyerek.


----------



## PolarBeer (2014 Augusztus 16)

Odabenn ELSŐ BÉSEK
vidáman nevetgélnek:
Nagy Balázs – egy,
Kormos Luca – kettő,
Keszthelyi Dani – három,
Hidegkuti Márti – négy,
Zelnik Bálint – öt,
Parancs Panni – hat,
Domokos Matyi – hét,
Maros Donka – nyolc,
Csukás Pista – kilenc,
Zachár Zsófi – tíz.
Tíz,
tíz,
tiszta víz,
sok gyerek,
sok cseprő-apró,
tizenegyedik közöttük
az a boglyos,
lompos,
loncsos
és bozontos,
piszén pisze kölyökmackó.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

1. Ha adnak, vedd el, ha ütnek, szaladj el.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

2. Ki mint veti ágyát, úgy alussza álmát.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

3. Nem akarásnak nyögés a vége.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

4.Alkalom szüli a tolvajt.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

5.A piros alma is lehet férges.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

6. Nem esik messze az alma a fájától.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

7.Nézd meg az anyját, vedd el a lányát!


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

8. Ki korán kel, aranyat lel.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

9.Nem mind arany, ami fénylik.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

10. Árnyékáért becsüljük az öreg fát.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

11 Asztal alá itta magát.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

12. Sok bába közt elvész a gyerek.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

13. A baj nem jár egyedül.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

14. Sok beszédnek sok az alja.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

15 A hosszú betegségnek kapa a vége.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

16. Neki kapáltak.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

17. Egy bolond százat csinál.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

18. Kinek szűken elesége, annak van jó egészsége.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

19. A tehetetlen ember káromkodik.


----------



## loupnoir (2014 Augusztus 16)

20. Üres kamrának bolond a gazdasszonya.


----------



## Masa97 (2014 Augusztus 17)

1


----------



## Masa97 (2014 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## Masa97 (2014 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## Masa97 (2014 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## Masa97 (2014 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## Masa97 (2014 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## Masa97 (2014 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## Masa97 (2014 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## Masa97 (2014 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Masa97 (2014 Augusztus 17)




----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

1. Krisztina


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

2. Gergő


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

3. Balázs


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

4. Kinga


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

5. Csilla


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

6. Éva


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

7. Olivér


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

8. Máté


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

9. Anna


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

10. Martin


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

11. Beni


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

12. Anasztázia


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

13. Tímea


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

14. Tamás


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

15. Nándor


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

16. Marika


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

17. Kati


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

18. Dávid


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

19. Erzsi


----------



## manóka2003 (2014 Augusztus 18)

20. Hurrá!


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 19)

Botom írta:


>


nekem is


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok, jó ez a dadaista fórum!


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

Kezem én is.


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

1. Manófalvi Manó


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

2. Mazsola


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

Végülis volt már kettő, meg ez a három, szóval már 6. Ha jól számolom.


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

Akkor egy idézet:

"Így elbeszélgettek. Nem mondtak semmit, de úgy kitöltötte a szívüket valami jó érzés attól, hogy minden legkisebb gondolatukat elmondták egymásnak."
(Móricz Zsigmond: Pillangó)


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

Tádé sem maradhat ki...


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

8.


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

Meg Cicamica...


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

Hm, mazsolás puding?


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

Morzsa a vén kutya...


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

Vagy tádés puding?


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

És természetesen érkezik Buksi kutya is...


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

*Csak semmi pánik:*
You must wait at least 22 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

Ez már a 12.


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

... így 4 év után nem is kevés...


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

14...


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

3


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

Már csak 6 kell, vagyis most már csak 5.


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

2


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

Lassan mindenki itt van a Futrinka utcából...


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

1


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

és környékéről...


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

0!


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

Rókica


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

-1


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

Egerentyű


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

-2


----------



## drica1 (2014 Augusztus 20)

KÉSZ IS VAN!!!!!!!


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

Hmm, mennyi kell még?


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

Gyarló az ember...


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

azt lesi, hogy hol tömheti jobban a hasát


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

Gyarló az ember...


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

Bűnben fogant, és a bűnben él!


----------



## CsiribiriGitta (2014 Augusztus 20)

Hallgat, s nem felel senki sem...


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

drica1 írta:


> Kezem én is.


Nekem is sok van még hátra


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> Nekem is sok van még hátra


18


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 18


17


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 17


16


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 16


15


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 15


14


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 14


13


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 13


12


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 12


11


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 11


10


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 10


éppen tökből készült recepteket keresek


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> éppen tökből készült recepteket keresek


ha valaki tud ilyen oldalt ajánlani szívesen veszem


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> ha valaki tud ilyen oldalt ajánlani szívesen veszem


konkrét receptet is szívesen fogadok


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> konkrét receptet is szívesen fogadok


6


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 6


5


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 5


4


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 4


3


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 3


2


----------



## umoni (2014 Augusztus 21)

umoni írta:


> 2


az utolsó


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

"Nem szeretek rohanni. Egyébként is, a kocsim olyan lassú, hogy a sztrádán, még ha maximumsebességgel hajtanék is, a sebességmérő fotó helyett portrét készíthetne rólam."


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

"Apukám sokszor mondja nekem, hogy vigyázz, mert kihozol a sodromból. De mindig későn szól, mert olyankor már kint van."


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

"Jó annak, aki mindig kitalálja, hogy ki minek örül! De sokszor még azt is nehéz kitalálni, hogy én minek örülök."


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Ha ma kihagyod az esti mesét, holnap már lehet,
hogy nem is kéri a lányod vagy a fiad.
Ha ma nem ülsz oda vele a társasjáték mellé,
előfordulhat, hogy a jövő héten már késő lesz.

Ők ma gyerekek, s nem pótolhatod
az önfeledt legózást, babázást úgy öt év múlva,
amikor már kevésbé szorítanak
megélhetési gondok...


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Kimentem az erkélyre, s mint minden este, felnéztem az égre. Atyaisten! Holdfogyatkozás! (...) Ezt nem lehet egyedül elviselni. (...) Eszembe jut barátom, akivel két hete az újholdat néztük. Csakhogy ő most Európa másik csücskében van. Mindegy, megvan a hotel száma, hívom, kapcsolják, meglepett, álmos hang: Te vagy? Mi történt? Holdfogyatkozás van, hadarom, csak annyi, hogy nézz ki az ablakon, és bocsánat, ha felébresztettelek. Leteszem a kagylót. Nem kellett volna. Hülyét csináltam magamból. Egy óra múlva csöng a telefon. Most ment le az árnyék a Holdról, mondja. Aludj jól.


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Ide figyelj, odahaza volt nekünk a kertben egy magas diófánk. Nehéz volt rá fölmászni, a törzséről visszacsúsztam, mindig lehorzsoltam a térdem. De én nagyon szerettem a fa tetején üldögélni, egy nap többször is fölmásztam rá. Aztán egyszer a nagyanyám meglepett egy kislétrával, odatámasztotta a fa alá, kényelmesen fölsétálhattam rajta, akár a lépcsőn. Néhányszor kipróbáltam, aztán bevittem a kislétrát a fészerbe. Szegény nagyanyám nem értette, de te érted, ugye?


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Mosolyogni tessék! Persze nem szüntelenül, nem reggeltől estig, de bujkáljon bennünk a mosoly - minden eshetőségre készen -, hogy bármikor felragyoghasson. Mert a mosoly meggyőződésem szerint mindig egy kis fényt hoz az életünkbe, meg a máséba is. Kicsike fényt, de sok kicsi, mint tudjuk, sokra megy.


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Van, amikor azért bőgök,
mert rossz voltam,
és van, amikor azért,
mert jó voltam,
de nem hiszik el.
Annyi mindenért lehet bőgni, de
olyan nehéz megmondani, hogy miért.


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Nyugalmat találok az újszülöttek sírásában. Jó tudni, hogy ennyi küzdeni akarással jövünk a világra


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Apa csak egy van. Igaz, van, hogy nincs. De amikor nincs, akkor is küzdünk vele: a hűlt helyével, meg azzal, amikor kiderül, valaki mégiscsak van.


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Ha szeretnénk valamit egy gyermekben megváltoztatni, először meg kell vizsgálnunk, hogy nem olyasmiről van-e szó, amit saját magunkban kell megváltoztatni.


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Egy gyerek nem érzi, hogy szegény a család. A gyerek maximum azt érzi, hogy szeretik a családban, vagy nem szeretik.


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Kiskölyök koromban bagoly szerettem volna lenni, mert a baglyokat este senki nem parancsolja ágyba.


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Azt hiszem, az ilyen pillanatokért élnek a szülők: amikor a gyereküket maradéktalanul boldognak láthatják.


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

A gyermekünk a legjobb és legrosszabb részünk.


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Még három.....


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Életünk végéig a testünkben lakozó gyermekek maradunk. Megzavarodott gyermekek.


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Akinek gyereke van, annak az nem a legfontosabb dolog, hanem az egyetlen fontos dolog.


----------



## kotiszilvia (2014 Augusztus 23)

Kész, köszönöm!


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

13(kimaradt)


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

2)


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

1;-D


----------



## digipiggy (2014 Augusztus 23)

És megvolt a20 hozzászólás  !!!!


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 23)

Jobb késöbb mint soha, gondoltam írok, remélem, hogy ez topic még müködik


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 23)

Sajnálom, hogy nem kezdtem hamarabb be gyujteni a 20 hsz


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 23)

Sajnálom, hogy nem kezdtem hamarabb be gyujteni a 20 hsz


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

6


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

8


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

Már a felénél tartok


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

Valami miatt ossze vissza mutatja nekem


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

Ha jol stamolom akor mar csak 8


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

6


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

4


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

Viszaszamlalas 3


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

Remélhetoleg az utolsó


----------



## Elinnorka (2014 Augusztus 24)

Nagyon szépen koszonom


----------



## Pintér Klaudia (2014 Augusztus 24)

Köszönjük.


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok! 
Ez a topik tűnik a legalkalmasabbnak az alábbi hirdetések megosztására ;-)


Betegkönyvemet takarékkönyvre cserélném.
Jelige: Az egészség a legdrágább kincs.


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

Társkereső hirdetés:
Lány, 23 éves, jól szituált, kellemes külsejű, jó testalkatú, fekete hajú, kék szemű, hasonló tulajdonságokkal rendelkező férfi ismeretségét keresi kinek 10 köbméter tölgyfa gerendát eladna.


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

Kutyás hirdetés:
"Kedves, aranyos bulldogot cserélnék műkézre."


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

Olyan csinos, fiatal fiúval leveleznék, akit nem zavar, hogy analfabéta vagyok.


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

Társkereső hirdetés:
"Félénk fiú keresi... öööö, izé, hm, áááá, hagyjuk."


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

"Alig használt A/4-es tiszta, fehér papírlapomat, hasonló paraméterekkel rendelkező AUDI gépkocsira cserélném!"


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

Balatonra néző anyósomat elcserélném egy rotációs kapára.


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

Olvastam a rendőrségi hírekben hogy rasszista támadót keresnek. Felhívtam őket, de kiderült hogy nem állásajánlat.


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

Családi és személyi szolgáltatások terén piacvezető világcég, területi képviselőt keres. Jó kommunikációs készség és alapfokú latin nyelvtudás szükséges. A jelentkezésre kérjük ráírni: "plébános".


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

Kiadó egy három szobás konyha!


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

- 3 szobás családi ház, utcára néző nagymamával eladó.


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

*Hentes lánckesztyű eladó. Egyik 5 ujjas, a párja 3 ujjas*


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

*Skót hirdetés:"Elvált úr keres olyan hölgyet, aki be tud fejezni egy megkezdett sálat!"*


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

Kutya eladó!
Mindent megeszik, imádja a gyerekeket!


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

"Józan életű kőműves brigád munkát keres! Mottónk: Ha megáll, fal; ha leborul, járda. Valamire jó lesz."


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

Az alábbi hirdetések hangzottak el a helyi rádióban még 199x-ban:
1. Eladó egy C-64-es számológép két karral és madzagokkal.
2. Szó szerint:
"négyszáznyolcvanhatos számítógép vindóz háromegészegytizeddel eladó"


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 24)

"Összecsukható babakocsit szétnyithatóra cserélnék!"


----------



## lénártné pogány piroska (2014 Augusztus 25)

A türelemhez rengeteg gyakorlás kell


----------



## lénártné pogány piroska (2014 Augusztus 25)

Vagy Te tartod ellenőrzés alatt a tetteidet, vagy azok fognak Téged.


----------



## lénártné pogány piroska (2014 Augusztus 25)

A nyuszika öngyilkos lesz. Leugrik a tizedikről, közben számolja az emeleteket: 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, 2, 1....A fenébe, beakadt a nadrágtartóm.


----------



## lénártné pogány piroska (2014 Augusztus 25)

A rally-versenyző navigátorának utolsó mondata:
- Illetve...


----------



## Szili Nóra (2014 Augusztus 25)

Ez véletlenül tényleg egy tanács: ami érdekel és akár googleba beütnéd, hogy utánaolvass, beírod a keresőbe és máris olyan témát találtál, amihez van is kedved hozzászólni, kérdezni..


----------



## Szili Nóra (2014 Augusztus 25)

A kedvenc viccem, amit kb. 10 éve olvastam először és azóta ha eszembejut különböző helyzetekben sírva nevetek:

(gyerekdolgozatokból) ....a képen látható állat neve: pézsmapocsék


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 25)

Kutatólaboratórium
*Címzett:* Los Alamos Kutatólaboratórium személyzete
*Feladó:* Bill Richardson, biztonsági főnök
*
Kedves Kollégák!*

A múltkoriban bekövetkezett kis bonyodalom és a Kongresszus szerencsétlen túlbuzgósága miatt néhány módosítást kell végrehajtanunk a biztonsági előírásainkban. Ezek:

1. Azt a barna papírzacskót, amiben az USA legfontosabb atomkutatási titkait tartalmazó merevlemezeket tároljuk, ezentúl nem hagyjuk az ebédlőasztalon. Az új tárolási hely a "Páncélterem". Tudom, hogy ez kényelmetlen sokatok számára, de sajnos ez az idők szava.

2. A hárombetűs biztonsági kód, amely a "Páncéltermet" nyitja, ezentúl nem "B O B". A potenciális kémek összezavarása érdekében a betűk sorrendjét megfordítottuk. Kérem, ne áruljátok el az új jelszót senkinek!

3. A líbiai, észak-koreai, kínai tudósok és végzős egyetemisták laborlátogatását ezentúl megszigorítjuk. Hétfőtől csak akkor léphetnek be a laboratóriumokba, ha egy "Helló, a nevem:...." feliratú kitűzőt viselnek, amely a nevüket is tartalmazza. A kitűzőket a látogatók a recepciós hölgyeknél igényelhetik.

4. A tudósok által robbantási szimulációkra használt számítógép hálózatról kérem eltávolítani az összes www.swedechicks.com, www. hacker-r-us.com és hasonló kategóriás linkeket tartalmazó oldalakat. A Disney oldalakra mutató linkeket természetesen nem érinti ez a rendelkezés.

5. Az 5. vagy magasabb szintű készültség esetén a kutatók nem írhatják fel kutatásaik eredményét a férfivécé falára.

6. Tekézés közben a pénztárcátokat és notebook számítógépeiteket a "Bowl-a-Drome" csaposánál hagyjátok a mellékhelyiség helyett. Mr. Badonov, a csapos megígérte nekem, hogy "da, a szemünket rajta tartyuk".

7. Ezentúl a kutatók nem tarthatnak otthon plutóniumot, iridiumot vagy rádiumot, még egy "kis hétvégi munka otthon" célból sem. Ebbe a körbe a kutatók szülei és gyermekei is beletartoznak.

8. A termonukleáris eszközök hobbi szintű felhasználása ezentúl tiltott. A hobbi szintű felhasználásba beletartozik az újévi tűzijáték is.

9. Az alkalmazottak ezentúl a GameBoy játékaik és CD lejátszóik elemigényét ne a betörésjelző elemkészleteiből elégítsék ki.

10. És, végül, ezentúl minden alkalmazott csak a főbejáraton át léphet az intézet területére. Raoul, a portás ezentúl nem enged be senkit a hátsó kapun, akkor sem, ha az illető hármat kopog. Tudom, hogy ezek a szigorítások mindenki számára hátrányosnak és terhesnek tűnnek, de a mi feladatunk a nemzet által ránk bízott titkok megőrzése.


Üdvözlettel:

Bill


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 25)

Woody Allen idézetek:
- A nagyapám amúgy igen jelentéktelen ember volt. A temetésén a halottaskocsi ment leghátul.
- Egy alapvetően hülye családból származom. Az apám színbolond volt. Egy bankban dolgozott, de elkapták, ahogy A4-es papírokat lopott.
- Osztrigát pedig nem eszem. Az én ételem legyen halott - ne beteg, ne sebesült - halott!
- Gyerekkoromban egyszer eltűntem pár napra otthonról. A szüleim azonnal reagáltak, kiadták a szobám albérletbe.
- Már hetedik éve, hogy anyósom átjön karácsonykor. Idén újítunk. Beengedjük.
- Részt vettem egy gyorsolvasó-tanfolyamon. A Háború és békét nem egészen 20 perc alatt olvastam el. Az oroszokról szól.
- Szeretem ezt az aranyórát. Apám a halálos ágyán adta el nekem.
- Az agyam a második legkedvesebb szervem.
- A pénz jobb, mint a szegénység, már csak anyagi szempontból is.
- Valószínűleg túl lassú vagyok. Nemrég elütött egy autó, amit két ember tolt.
- A főiskolán a metafizika órán puskáztam: belenéztem a mellettem ülő fiú lelkébe.
- Vajon miért mondja minden nő, hogy csapnivaló szerető vagyok? Hogy tudnak ilyen végleges álláspontra helyezkedni 3 perc alatt?


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 25)

Mentőszolgálati történet
Egy fickó tavasszal úgy gondolta, itt az ideje, hogy megkezdje a motoros idényt. Betolta a motorját a teraszról a nappaliba, ahol néhány ronggyal és benzinnel elkezdte tisztítani. Amikor befejezte ráült és úgy döntött, hogy egy kicsit megtúráztatja. Szerencsétlenségére a motor sebességben volt és elindult vele a teraszra az üvegajtón keresztül.
A felesége kirohant a konyhából a csörömpölésre és megtalálta őt összevágva a teraszon. Azonnal hívta a mentőket. Még ezen a délutánon hazaengedték az összevarrt férfit. Asszonya puha ágyba fektette, majd nekiállt a takarításnak. Szépen rendbe rakta a nappalit, majd a maradék benzint lezúdította a vécén. Nem sokkal ezután a férj felkelt, rágyújtott és kiment, hogy könnyítsen magán. Leült és bedobta a cigarettát a vécébe, amely azonnal felrobbant, mert a gondos feleség nem öblítette le a benzint. A robbanás kirepítette a férfit az ajtón. A feleség meghallotta a robbanást és férje rémült sikolyát. Berohant a fürdőbe és ismét megtalálta férjét, most letolt nadrággal és szétégett hátsóval. A gyakorlott asszony ismét hívta a mentőket. Ugyanaz a két mentős jött megint, s miután felfektették a férjet a hordágyra, az egyikük megkérte a feleséget, mesélje el, hogy most mi történt. Mikor meghallotta a történetet, olyan röhögőgörcs fogta el, hogy leejtette a hordágyat így a fickó két csontját is eltörte.


----------



## SnakeEye (2014 Augusztus 25)

A rádió telefonos műsorában egy szakértő háztartási tanácsokat ad. Egy ijedt női hang telefonál:
- Kérem, segítsenek, mit tegyek, egy patkány van a pincémben!
- A legjobb módszer, ha a pince bejáratától a ház kapujáig kenyérdarabokat szór el. Ez majd segít, hogy megszabaduljon a patkánytól. - hangzik a jótanács.
Megy tovább a műsor, kis idő múlva ugyanaz a női hang még kétségbeesettebben:
- Segítség! Mostmár két patkány van a pincémben!


----------



## lénártné pogány piroska (2014 Augusztus 26)

"Nem haragtartó, ő azonnal bosszút áll" Fodor Ákos


----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)

Köszönjük szépen!!!


----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)

És végre megvan a 20


----------



## b.réka0921 (2014 Augusztus 28)




----------



## hideki77 (2014 Augusztus 29)

De nem arról volt szó, hogy 20 _értelmes_ hozzászólás?


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

első


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

második


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

harmadik


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

negyedik, ezt jól kitalálták kedves oldalszerkesztők


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

mire meg lesz a 20 hozzászólásom addigra...


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

...frankón megtanulok 10 újjal gépelni


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

Hetedik, Talán!!??


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

Mikor olvashatok már valami jó kis ebook-ot!!??


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

Kilencedik ez már majd a fele....


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

Na és most a fele végre valahára!


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

Én magyar magyar vagyok nem kanadai magyar vagyok, egy magyar de nem magyarkanadai vagyok én!!


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

De kíííí vagyok én?? ez már hanyadik? Remélem a 21. hsz.!!


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

13. sajnos az előbb kissé elszámoltam


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

Már csak hetet kell írnom és tuti olvasok valami jó kis krimit!


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

HÉT


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

Hát ez nem jött be... úgyhogy írok még párat...


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

párat...
Naaaa???? ezzel már húszadik??


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

Nem ez is csak a 18.
Jéééé nagykorú lettem a fórumon!!!
Megyek iszom egy sört !!


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

19. leérettségiztem, megyek munkát keresni pááá


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

ÉÉÉÉs a 20. Happy birthday megyek és szétnézek mi a felhozatal krimikből


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

El sem hiszem teljes jogú fórumtag lettem.... megyek iszom még egy sört...pá


----------



## obyka (2014 Augusztus 29)

Hukk hukk asszem berugtam, inkább lefekszem mert összefolynak a betőűűk...


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

nekem a hatodik


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

netán a hetedik


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

ja, már a 8.


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

és a kilencedik


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

és 10


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

tizenhárom


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

vagy 14?


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

48 órát kell várni?


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

még 5


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

elvesztettem a fonalat...


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

17?


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

ééééés tizennyolc


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

19


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

megvan!! legalábbis remélem


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

na, azért még egy bónusz huszonegyedik


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

juhéjjj


----------



## Gabor Zelda (2014 Augusztus 29)

köszönöm


----------



## meryande (2014 Augusztus 29)

Csigabiga


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Augusztus 31)

egy


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Augusztus 31)

kettő


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Augusztus 31)

három


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Augusztus 31)

a negyedik


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Augusztus 31)

az ötödik


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

már volt kettő máshol ezért nyolcadik


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

kilencedik


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

tizedik


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

tizenegy


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

tizenkettő


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

tizenhárom


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

tizennégy


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

tizenöt


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

tizenhat


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

tizenhét


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

a


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Székely Krisztián írta:


> tizenhat


a


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

tizennyolc


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


3


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Székely Krisztián írta:


> tizennyolc


4


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Saav írta:


> 4


5


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

virita írta:


> 2x2 néha 5 DD


6


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Székely Krisztián írta:


> tizennyolc


7


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Saav írta:


> 7


8


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Saav írta:


> 8


9


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Saav írta:


> 9


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

virita írta:


> E két szót tartsd meg: MINDIG és SOHA
> Légy boldog MINDIG, boldogtalan SOHA.


10


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


11


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Székely Krisztián írta:


> tizenhét


12


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

virita írta:


> Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
> majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben.


13


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Saav írta:


> 13


14


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Saav írta:


> 9


14


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Saav írta:


> 14


15


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Saav írta:


> 15


16


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Saav írta:


> 16


17


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Saav írta:


> 17


18


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Saav írta:


> 18


19


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

Saav írta:


> 19


20


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

tizennyolc


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

húsz


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

huszonegy


----------



## Székely Krisztián (2014 Szeptember 1)

huszonkettő


----------



## Saav (2014 Szeptember 1)

21


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

hm


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

1


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

2


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

3


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

4


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

5


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

6


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

7


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

8


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

9


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

10


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

11


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

12


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

13


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

14


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

15


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

16


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

17


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

18


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

19


----------



## aksun (2014 Szeptember 1)

20


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

Köszönöm!


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

2


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

3


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

4


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

5


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

már 6


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

7


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

8


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

9


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

jee 10


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

11


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

12


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

13


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

14


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

15


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

16


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

17


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

18


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

19máááár majdnemmmm!


----------



## PPatyi (2014 Szeptember 2)

És igenigenigen 20nagyon kössszzziiii!!!


----------



## galambandrea (2014 Szeptember 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Koszi.


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## Nagy Vera (2014 Szeptember 6)

Mindjárt meglesz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

3


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

4


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

5


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

6


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

7


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

8


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

9


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

10


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

11


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

12


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

13


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

14


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

15


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

16


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

17


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

18


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

19


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

20


----------



## Messsyke (2014 Szeptember 8)

Köszönöm a hasznos információt !


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

1


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

2


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

3


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

4


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

5


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

6


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

7


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

8


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

9


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

10


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

11


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

12


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

13


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

14


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

15


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

16


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

17


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

18


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

19


----------



## ofegyveres (2014 Szeptember 8)

20


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

Köszi.


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

Ez már kettő.


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

Haladunk, haladunk.


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

Miért is van ez húszas szabály?


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

És a negyedénél is vagyok.


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

De legalább nem kell másokat terhelnem csak hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

7


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

Még három és kész a fele.


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

Ezt még így is nehéz összehozni.


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

De megéri.


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

És a felén túl...


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

Kanadában van jó amerikai foci?


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

Egyáltalán itt csak kanadai magyarok vannak?


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

Vagy amerikai magyarok is?


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

És ezzel el is értem a 3/4-et...


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

És akkor a hajrá.


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

A célegyenesben.


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

Hamarosan...


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

Akkor már csak 2 hsz.


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

Ezzel kész is, köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Lacza Geza (2014 Szeptember 8)

21


----------



## Dok2 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Szerintem ez a 20 hozzászlásosdi elég nagy marhaság...


----------



## Dok2 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Ha nem vesszük komolyan, akár ki is lehetne kapcsolni nem?


----------



## Dok2 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Lacza Geza írta:


> Egyáltalán itt csak kanadai magyarok vannak?


Biztos, hogy nem...


----------



## Dok2 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Regisztrációnál mondjuk csak magyar megyéket lehet megadni.


----------



## Dok2 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Dok2 írta:


> Regisztrációnál mondjuk csak magyar megyéket lehet megadni.


Meg persze "külföld".


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Ugyan ki vagy?- szólt a kevély lord,


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

s többé meg nem hajolt.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Macska, nem más, csak a bundád más,
így igaz, tudom jól.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Arany vagy rőt bunda alól - mered
az oroszlánkarom,


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

S vág enyém, uram, mint tiéd,
szintúgy, ha akarom.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

De most termében zápor zokog,
hol minden néma s holt.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Bizony termében zápor zokog,
s az élet mind kiholt.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Valamikor, ó, Istenem, be' régen,
még ifjú volt a föld, s nagyon meleg, 
s harangvirágos színű, tiszta égen,
nem vándoroltak szürke fellegek.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Feljött a hold.
Valahol messze egy patak dalolt.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Aludt a völgy,
csak a fenyők susogtak néha halkan.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Hallgasd, amit a fenyvesek zenélnek,
mikor közöttük szellő lengedez,


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

mert egy haldokló őserő szívének
a végtelenbe dobbanása ez.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

A fantáziát kárpótlásul kaptuk mindazért, amik nem vagyunk;
a humorérzéket pedig vigaszképpen azért, amik vagyunk.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Sűrűsödik az éj és elkezdődik az őrségem. Nem ér véget a halálom napjáig. Nem veszek feleséget, nem birtoklok földet, nem nemzek gyermeket. Nem viselek koronát és nem aratok diadalt.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

A helyemen élek és halok meg. Kard vagyok a sötétségben. A falak őre vagyok.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

A tűz vagyok, amely elűzi a hideget, a fény, amely elhozza a hajnalt, a kürt, amely felébreszti az alvókat, a pajzs, amely az emberek birodalmát védelmezi.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Az Éjjeli Őrségnek ajánlom életemet és becsületemet a mai éjszakára és mindegyikre, amely ezután következik.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Kőtermekben raknak nagy tüzet,
S lándzsa készül, dárda, pajzs, szurony
Miközben hegyen kóborlok én
Társaságom a könny arcomon.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

A legutolsó óriás vagyok, 
Jól tanuld meg az én énekem,
Mert elmegyek, s majd elhallgat a dal
És csend lesz, sűrű, hosszú, végtelen.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Ó, a legutolsó óriás vagyok,
Népem végleg elköltözött. 
Utolsó sarja a büszke fajnak,
Kik uralkodtak völgyön, hegyek között.


----------



## morsi24 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Az apró nép elvette mindenünk,
Övék lett az erdő és patak.
Falat húztak földünk köré,
S ők fognak ki minden jó halat.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Edward király, angol király
Léptet fakó lován:
Hadd látom, úgymond, mennyit ér
A velszi tartomány.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Van-e ott folyó és földje jó?
Legelőin fű kövér?
Használt-e a megöntözés:
A pártos honfivér?


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

S a nép, az istenadta nép,
Ha oly boldog-e rajt’
Mint akarom, s mint a barom,
Melyet igába hajt?


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Felség! valóban koronád
Legszebb gyémántja Velsz:
Földet, folyót, legelni jót,
Hegy-völgyet benne lelsz.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

S a nép, az istenadta nép
Oly boldog rajta, Sire!
Kunyhói mind hallgatva, mint
Megannyi puszta sir.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Edward király, angol király
Léptet fakó lován:
Körötte csend amerre ment,
És néma tartomány.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Montgomery a vár neve,
Hol aznap este szállt;
Montgomery, a vár ura,
Vendégli a királyt.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Vadat és halat, s mi jó falat
Szem-szájnak ingere,
Sürgő csoport, száz szolga hord,
Hogy nézni is tereh;


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

S mind, amiket e szép sziget
Ételt-italt terem;
S mind, ami bor pezsegve forr
Túl messzi tengeren.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Ti urak, ti urak! hát senkisem
Koccint értem pohárt?
Ti urak, ti urak!... ti velsz ebek!
Ne éljen Eduárd?


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Vadat és halat, s mi az ég alatt
Szem-szájnak kellemes,
Azt látok én: de ördög itt
Belül minden nemes.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Ti urak, ti urak, hitvány ebek!
Ne éljen Eduárd?
Hol van, ki zengje tetteim -
Elő egy velszi bárd!


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Egymásra néz a sok vitéz,
A vendég velsz urak;
Orcáikon, mint félelem,
Sápadt el a harag.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Szó bennszakad, hang fennakad,
Lehellet megszegik. -
Ajtó megől fehér galamb,
Ősz bárd emelkedik.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Itt van, király, ki tetteidet
Elzengi, mond az agg;
S fegyver csörög, haló hörög
Amint húrjába csap.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

„Fegyver csörög, haló hörög,
A nap vértóba száll,
Vérszagra gyűl az éji vad:
Te tetted ezt, király!


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Levágva népünk ezrei,
Halomba, mint kereszt,
Hogy sírva tallóz aki él:
Király, te tetted ezt!”


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Máglyára! el! igen kemény -
Parancsol Eduárd -
Ha! lágyabb ének kell nekünk;
S belép egy ifju bárd.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

„Ah! lágyan kél az esti szél
Milford-öböl felé;
Szüzek siralma, özvegyek
Panasza nyög belé.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Ne szülj rabot, te szűz! anya
Ne szoptass csecsemőt!...”
S int a király. S elérte még
A máglyára menőt.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

De vakmerőn s hivatlanúl
Előáll harmadik;
Kobzán a dal magára vall,
Ez íge hallatik:


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

„Elhullt csatában a derék -
No halld meg, Eduárd:
Neved ki diccsel ejtené,
Nem él oly velszi bárd.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

„Emléke sír a lanton még -
No halld meg, Eduárd:
Átok fejedre minden dal,
Melyet zeng velszi bárd.”


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Meglátom én! - S parancsot ád
Király rettenetest:
Máglyára, ki ellenszegűl,
Minden velsz énekest!


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Szolgái szét száguldanak,
Ország-szerin, tova.
Montgomeryben így esett
A híres lakoma. -


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

S Edvárd király, angol király
Vágtat fakó lován;
Körötte ég földszint az ég:
A velszi tartomány.


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Ötszáz, bizony, dalolva ment
Lángsírba velszi bárd:
De egy se birta mondani
Hogy: éljen Eduárd. -


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Ha, ha! mi zúg?... mi éji dal
London utcáin ez?
Felköttetem a lord-majort,
Ha bosszant bármi nesz!


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Áll néma csend; légy szárnya bent,
Se künn, nem hallatik:
„Fejére szól, ki szót emel!
Király nem alhatik.”


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

Ha, ha! elő síp, dob, zene!
Harsogjon harsona:
Fülembe zúgja átkait
A velszi lakoma...


----------



## halacska56 (2014 Szeptember 9)

De túl zenén, túl síp-dobon,
Riadó kürtön át:
Ötszáz énekli hangosan
A vértanúk dalát.


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

1


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

2


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

3


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

4


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

5


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

6


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

7


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

8


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

9


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

10


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

11


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

12


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

13


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

14


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

15


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

16


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

17


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

18


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

19


----------



## Dudás-Kovács Andi (2014 Szeptember 11)

20


----------



## kiscsima (2014 Szeptember 11)

21


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“Nem vagyok különösebben tehetséges. Csupán szenvedélyesen kíváncsi.”
(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“Ha csak az ismert dolgok érdekelnének, lakatosnak mentem volna.”
(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“Mindenki tudja, hogy bizonyos dolgokat nem lehet megvalósítani, mígnem jön valaki, aki erről nem tud, és megvalósítja.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“A kreativitás titka az, hogy ügyesen titkold el a forrásaidat.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“Nem furcsa, hogy én, aki csupa népszerűtlen könyvet írtam, ilyen népszerű fickó lettem?” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“Sose aggódj amiatt, hogy nem érted a matematikát. Biztosíthatlak, nekem még több gondom van vele.” (*Albert Einstein levele egy 12 éves diáknak*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“Azt nem tudom, hogy a Harmadik világháborút milyen fegyverekkel fogják megvívni, de a negyediket biztosan botokkal és kövekkel.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“Csak két dolog végtelen: a Világegyetem és az emberi butaság, bár az elsőben nem vagyok egészen biztos.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“Az okos emberek megoldják a problémákat, a zsenik pedig megelőzik őket.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“Az, aki még sosem követett el hibát, valószínűleg még sosem próbált semmi új dolgot.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“Tartsd a kezed egy percig a forró kályhán, meglátod, egy órának fogod érezni. Beszélgess egy csinos nővel egy órát, mintha csak egy perc lenne. Na, ez a relativitás.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“A tudomány vallás nélkül sánta. A vallás tudomány nélkül vak.”
(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“A békét nem lehet erőszakos eszközökkel fenntartani; csakis megértéssel lehet elérni.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“Csak kétféleképpen élheted az életed. Vagy abban hiszel, a világon semmi sem varázslat. Vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat.”
(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“Ha életedben a sikert A-nak vesszük, akkor A=x+y+z. x a munka, y a játék, z pedig az, hogy befogod a szád.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“Az időnek egyetlen oka van: minden nem történhet egyszerre.”
(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“A józan ész azon előítéletek összessége, melyeket 18 éves korunkra szerzünk.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

“A kutya nagyon okos állat. Nagyon sajnál, amiért olyan sok levelet kapok; ezért próbálja mindig megharapni a postást.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

„Amit nem tudsz egyszerűen elmagyarázni, azt magad sem érted eléggé.”


----------



## h.szilvi (2014 Szeptember 13)

„Ítéljen mindenki a saját véleménye szerint, saját olvasmányai alapján, de ne azok után, amiket mások mondanak neki!”


----------



## Fenyvesi-Benes Fruzsina (2014 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## Fenyvesi-Benes Fruzsina (2014 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## Roziandi (2014 Szeptember 15)

20


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

1


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

2


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

3


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

4


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

5


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

once I got a fish alive


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

6


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

7


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

8


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

9


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

10


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

then I let it go again


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

why did you let it go


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

'cause it bit my finger so


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

which finger did it bite?


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

this little finger on my right


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

17


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

18


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

19


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

20


----------



## Syddy2 (2014 Szeptember 16)

kesz


----------



## tulipna10 (2014 Szeptember 16)

szép


----------



## tulipna10 (2014 Szeptember 16)

napot


----------



## tulipna10 (2014 Szeptember 16)

kívánok


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Nem elég a célt látni, 
járható útja kell!


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Nem elég útra lelni, 
az úton menni kell!


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Nem elég a jóra vágyni, 
a jót akarni kell!


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

És nem elég akarni, 
De tenni, tenni kell:


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Gyakran túl gyorsan élünk, nem látjuk a száguldásban
az utat szegélyező tájat és nem vesszük észre a
kezüket felénk nyújtó embereket."


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Nem félek a haláltól, csak nem akarok ott lenni, amikor bekövetkezik.


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

A világon az emberi ész van a legjobban szétosztva. Mindenki meg van győződve róla, hogy neki egy kicsivel több jutott.


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Ne nyugtalankodj! Úgyis másképp történik minden, mint ahogy elgondolod.


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Jobb csendben maradni és bolondnak látszani, mint megszólalni és eloszlatni minden kétséget.


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Valahogy mindig lesz, mert úgy még sosem volt, hogy valahogy ne lett volna.


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Két dolog végtelen: a világegyetem és az emberi hülyeség, bár a világegyetemben nem vagyok biztos.


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Ha megsegíted a bajba jutott barátodat, eszébe fogsz jutni – legközelebb, amikor megint bajban van.


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

A zsenialitás és a hülyeség között az a különbség, hogy a zsenialitásnak határai vannak.


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Sose halaszd holnapra, amit holnapután is megtehetsz.


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

A boldogság titka a jó egészség és a rossz memória.


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Ne dühöngj, hogy megöregedtél, van, akinek ez sem sikerül.


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Egyértelmű, hogy a sakkot egy nő találta fel. Egyébként miért pont a királynő lenne a legerősebb figura?


----------



## hamadeva (2014 Szeptember 17)

Soha ne vitatkozz idiótákkal! Lesüllyedsz az ő szintjükre és legyőznek a rutinjukkal.


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Kezdjük a topicozást


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

tetszenek az előttem megjelent mondások


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosak meg tele vannak kételyekkel.


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Ne félj a tökéletességtől! Úgysem éred el sohasem


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Csak addig vagyunk szigorúak mások iránt, míg magunkat nem ismerjük


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

A gondolkodás olyan mint az ejtőernyő. Akkor jó, ha nyitott!


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

A tiszta lelkiismeret általában a rossz emlékezet jele.


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Nem az a baj, hogy nagy az isten állatkertje, hanem hogy alacsony a kerítés.


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Van, hogy épp arra van szükségünk, ami ellen tiltakozunk.


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Az ígéret hatálya nem terjed túl az ígéret betartásán.


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Viharban imádkozz Istenhez, de evezz közben keményen a part felé.


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Duzzogni olyan, mint megpróbálni odébb tolni egy mozdíthatatlan falat.


----------



## esztilany (2014 Szeptember 17)

5


----------



## esztilany (2014 Szeptember 17)

7


----------



## esztilany (2014 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## esztilany (2014 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## esztilany (2014 Szeptember 17)

már a fele megvan


----------



## esztilany (2014 Szeptember 17)

12?


----------



## esztilany (2014 Szeptember 17)

és itt van még egy


----------



## esztilany (2014 Szeptember 17)

közben avatart is cseréltem


----------



## esztilany (2014 Szeptember 17)

már nem sok hiányzik...


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Addig nem tudhatod a választ, amíg fel nem teszed a kérdést.


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Az életben a legjobb dolgok azok, amikor az ember tisztán látja az összefüggéseket. Ezt csak nagyon csüggedt, nihilista hangulatban lehet tagadni.


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Az elvek nemcsak utat mutatnak, de meg is nyomoríthatnak.


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

A jövőn való rágódással nem érdemes szétrombolni a jelent.


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Az emberi értelem képes megbocsátani bármi rosszat. Éppen ezért olyan fontos, hogy ne hagyatkozzunk rá.


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Akinek a világon semmije sem maradt, az tudja a legjobban, mire van igazán szüksége.


----------



## gozo72 (2014 Szeptember 17)

Minden vitát megnyersz, amit el sem kezdesz.


----------



## modo (2014 Szeptember 17)

Aki harcol, veszithet
Aki nem harcol vesztett is
/Bertolt Brecht/


----------



## modo (2014 Szeptember 17)

Aki harcol, veszithet
Aki nem harcol vesztett is
/Bertolt Brecht/


----------



## kovijkovij (2014 Szeptember 19)

“Aki harcol, veszíthet. Aki nem harcol, már vesztett is.” (*Bertolt Brecht*)


----------



## kovijkovij (2014 Szeptember 19)

“A házasság nem verseny – sosem kell feljegyezni az állást. Isten azért rakott minket egy csapatba, hogy közösen győzzünk.” (*Herbert és Zelmyra Fisher*)


----------



## kovijkovij (2014 Szeptember 19)

“Azért nem jut olyan sok ember sehova az életben, mert a hátsó kertben keresgélik a négylevelű lóheréket.” (*Walter Chrysler*)


----------



## mol.ari (2014 Szeptember 19)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## mol.ari (2014 Szeptember 19)

Ez igy igaz !


----------



## mol.ari (2014 Szeptember 19)

Második ☺


----------



## mol.ari (2014 Szeptember 19)

A legnagyobb gondolatok mindig egyszerűek...


----------



## mol.ari (2014 Szeptember 19)

*Az ember akkor a legmagányosabb, amikor sokan vannak körülötte, de nincsott az az egy, aki benne van minden csöndben....*


----------



## mol.ari (2014 Szeptember 19)

*Az ember akkor a legmagányosabb, amikor sokan vannak körülötte, de nincsott az az egy, aki benne van minden csöndben....*


----------



## mol.ari (2014 Szeptember 19)

*Az ember akkor a legmagányosabb, amikor sokan vannak körülötte, de nincsott az az egy, aki benne van minden csöndben....*


----------



## mol.ari (2014 Szeptember 19)

*Az ember akkor a legmagányosabb, amikor sokan vannak körülötte, de nincsott az az egy, aki benne van minden csöndben....*


----------



## mol.ari (2014 Szeptember 19)

*Az ember akkor a legmagányosabb, amikor sokan vannak körülötte, de nincsott az az egy, aki benne van minden csöndben....*


----------



## kovijkovij (2014 Szeptember 19)

ABCDE.....


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

_A canadahun nem fogja engedni, bemutatni, vagy megtalalashoz iranyitast adni olyan tartalmu anyagot ami a copyright altal vedett, csak akkor ha legalis engedely van ra.
_
Csak megjegyzem, hogy ez a mondat helytelen, helyesen a Canadahun nem FOG engedni stb. ... olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami (inkább amely) stb.


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

_A canadahun nem fogja engedni, bemutatni, vagy megtalalashoz iranyitast adni olyan tartalmu anyagot ami a copyright altal vedett, csak akkor ha legalis engedely van ra.
_
Csak megjegyzem, hogy ez a mondat helytelen, helyesen a Canadahun nem FOG engedni stb. ... olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami (inkább amely) stb.


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

Bocs, kétszer ment el, mert a topik elején álltam és nem a végén...


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

Egyszer már próbáltam elérni a 20 hozzászólást, három éve, de akkor nem sikerült.


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

Lássuk, most összejön-e


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

Quoth the raven never more - Szólt a holló, nevem Mór


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

mol.ari írta:


> Ez igy igaz !


Mi az hogy, nagyon is!


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

I once had a girl or, should I say, she once had me


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

She showed me her room, isn't it good, Norwegian wood


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

And when I awoke, I was alone, this bird has flown


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

So I lit a fire, isn't it good, Norwegian wood


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

When I get older losing my hair many years from now


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

Doing the garden, digging the weeds, who could ask for more


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

Will you steel need me will you steel feed me


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

When I'm sixty-four


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

Good day Sunhine, Good day Sunhine, Good day Sunhine


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

Hey Jude, don't make it bad


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

Take a sad song and make it better


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

Hey Jude begin not waiting for someone to perform with


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

Hey Jude make it better


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

"A legjobb módja annak, hogy megtudd, Isten kiket kedvel, az, hogy ellenőrzöd a bankszámlájukat."
Stephen King


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok! Budapesten ragyogó szép idő van. Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok! Küldök néhány fotót a pesti rakpartról.


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Margitszigeti szökőkút.


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Árpád-híd.


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Dunakeszi, Duna-part


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Ancsa barátnőm kis oroszlánokat dajkál.


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Ancsa barátnőm kis oroszlánja. (az előbbinél lemaradt.) A másik pedig Hamupipőke, a mi cicánk.


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Ez itt Mircike.


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Ezen a nyáron sikerült a második könyvolvasó kütyüt is összetörni.


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Ez Dömper, Judit barátnőm tíz kilós cicája, mindenki kedvence.


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok, három hónapig nem voltam itthon. Két napja jöttem meg, most már maradok. (Nem mintha ez bárkit is érdekelne.) Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Nemsokára abbahagyom, mert kezdődik a Fradi-Újpest bajnoki. Azért még írok párat.


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

A diabetikus almáspite receptje:
A tésztához: 20 dkg liszt, 20 dkg vaj vagy margarin, 1-2 kanál tejföl (amennyit felvesz), kevés só.
A töltelékhez: nagyjából 1 kg alma, fahéj, citrom vagy citromlé
Bármilyen diabetikus lekvár, diópótló keverék
Kenéshez 1 tojás
A tésztához valókat összedolgozzuk (ha van robotgép, azzal, ha nincs, kézzel), kettéosztjuk és vékonyra kinyújtjuk. Az egyik legyen kicsit nagyobb, hogy a tepsit ki tudjuk bélelni. Megkenjük a diabetikus lekvárral, megszórjuk diópótló keverékkel, ráterítjük a fahéjjal és citromlével megpárolt legyalult almát, befedjük a másik lappal, villával megszurkáljuk, tojással megkenjük. Forró sütőben 25-30 percig sütjük.


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Csak azt ne higgyétek, hogy konyhatündér vagyok!


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Állandó tag? Ez biztos? Ezer köszönet azoknak, akiket illet! További szép napot, sziasztok!


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Elkezdődött a meccs, kiszálltam. Sziasztok!


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...





jozsikatuning írta:


>


OK 2014.


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


OK.2014


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


OK.2014


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


Az első nagy lépést mindig a képzelet teszi meg!


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


OK.2014


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


Az első nagy lépést mindig a képzelet teszi meg!


virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


Egészségbarát küldetés.


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


OK.2014


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


Az első nagy lépést mindig a képzelet teszi meg!


virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


Egészségbarát küldetés.


virita írta:


> Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
> Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,


Nem az a dicsőség, ha sosem bukunk el...


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


OK.2014


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


Az első nagy lépést mindig a képzelet teszi meg!


virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


Egészségbarát küldetés.


virita írta:


> Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
> Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,


Nem az a dicsőség, ha sosem bukunk el...


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


....hanem az, hogy mindannyiszor felállunk!


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


OK.2014


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


Az első nagy lépést mindig a képzelet teszi meg!


virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


Egészségbarát küldetés.


virita írta:


> Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
> Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,


Nem az a dicsőség, ha sosem bukunk el...


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


....hanem az, hogy mindannyiszor felállunk!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


2014. szeptember


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


OK.2014


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


Az első nagy lépést mindig a képzelet teszi meg!


virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.





virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


Egészségbarát küldetés.


virita írta:


> Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
> Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,


Nem az a dicsőség, ha sosem bukunk el...


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


....hanem az, hogy mindannyiszor felállunk!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


2014. szeptember


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


A természetből jön a betegség...


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


A természetből jön a betegség...


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


....és onnan jön a gyógyulás is!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Az optimális táplálkozás....


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


A természetből jön a betegség...


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


....és onnan jön a gyógyulás is!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Az optimális táplálkozás....


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


...a jövő orvossága!


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


A természetből jön a betegség...


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


....és onnan jön a gyógyulás is!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Az optimális táplálkozás....


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


...a jövő orvossága!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


A természetből jön a betegség...


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


....és onnan jön a gyógyulás is!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Az optimális táplálkozás....


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


...a jövő orvossága!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Köszönöm szépen


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


All right!


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


A természetből jön a betegség...


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


....és onnan jön a gyógyulás is!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Az optimális táplálkozás....


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


...a jövő orvossága!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Köszönöm szépen


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


All right!


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


A természetből jön a betegség...


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


....és onnan jön a gyógyulás is!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Az optimális táplálkozás....


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


...a jövő orvossága!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Köszönöm szépen


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


All right!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


Köszönöm


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


A természetből jön a betegség...


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


....és onnan jön a gyógyulás is!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Az optimális táplálkozás....


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


...a jövő orvossága!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Köszönöm szépen


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


All right!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


Köszönöm


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Remélem találok választ!


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


A természetből jön a betegség...


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


....és onnan jön a gyógyulás is!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Az optimális táplálkozás....


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


...a jövő orvossága!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Köszönöm szépen


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


All right!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


Köszönöm


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Remélem találok választ!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Nagyon jó!


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


A természetből jön a betegség...


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


....és onnan jön a gyógyulás is!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Az optimális táplálkozás....


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


...a jövő orvossága!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Köszönöm szépen


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


All right!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


Köszönöm


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Remélem találok választ!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Nagyon jó!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Minden jót


----------



## Deák Bárdos Katalin (2014 Szeptember 21)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


A természetből jön a betegség...


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


....és onnan jön a gyógyulás is!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Az optimális táplálkozás....


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


...a jövő orvossága!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Köszönöm szépen


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


All right!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;





virita írta:


> A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


Köszönöm


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Remélem találok választ!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Nagyon jó!


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Minden jót


virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


----------



## Vladislav (2014 Szeptember 21)

Deák Bárdos Katalin írta:


> A természetből jön a betegség...
> 
> ....és onnan jön a gyógyulás is!
> 
> ...



Azta ez szép volt.


----------



## Vladislav (2014 Szeptember 21)

*;..;*


----------



## travellerdesigner (2014 Szeptember 22)

Köszönet!


----------



## szerika72 (2014 Szeptember 22)

Okè!!


----------



## szerika72 (2014 Szeptember 22)

Fogalmam sincs hol tartok!!!


----------



## szerika72 (2014 Szeptember 22)

Mèg küldök egy párat!!!


----------



## szerika72 (2014 Szeptember 22)

3 gyerkőc mellett jó játèk!!!


----------



## szerika72 (2014 Szeptember 22)

Hol találom mennyit kell mèg írogatnom!!!


----------



## szerika72 (2014 Szeptember 22)

Folytatás holnap !!!


----------



## travellerdesigner (2014 Szeptember 22)

Zárul Móka Miki mókatára!


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Akkor most elkezdem a 20 hsz-t....


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Csütörtökön érkezik (elvileg) az e-olvasóm..


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

csak azért vagyok ennyire besózva..


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Remélem, érthető az izgalmam...


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Remélem, érthető az izgalmam...


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

na ez kétszer ment el...


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Ez még csak a hetedik hsz... de lassan haladok...!


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

így mostmár 8...


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Kedvenc költőim Ady Endre és József Attila
Adytól pedig nagyon szeretem a következőket:

Ady Endre: A FEHÉR CSÖND



Karollak, vonlak s mégsem érlek el,
Itt a fehér csönd, a fehér lepel.
Nem volt ilyen nagy csönd még soha tán,
Sikolts belé, mert mindjárt elveszünk,
Állunk és várunk, csüggedt a kezünk
A csókok és könnyek alkonyatán.
Sikoltva, marva bukjék rám fejed
S én tépem durván bársony-testedet.
Nagyon is síma, illatos hajad,
Zilálva, tépve verje arcomat.
Fehér nyakad most nagyon is fehér,
Vas-ujjaim közt fesse kékre vér.
Ragadjon gyilkot fehér, kis kezed:
Megállt az élet, nincsen több sora,
Nincs kínja, csókja, könnye, mámora,
Jaj, mindjárt minden, minden elveszett.
Fehér ördög-lepel hullott miránk,
Fehér és csöndes lesz már a világ,
Átkozlak, téplek, marlak szilajon,
Átkozz, tépj, marj és sikolts, akarom.
Megöl a csend, ez a fehér lepel:
Űzz el magadtól, vagy én űzlek el.


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Nagypapám, aki a példaképem, ebből a verséből merített sokszor erőt:

Ady Endre: Az Úr érkezése

Mikor elhagytak,
Mikor a lelkem roskadozva vittem,
Csöndesen és váratlanul
Átölelt az Isten. 

Nem harsonával,
Hanem jött néma, igaz öleléssel,
Nem jött szép, tüzes nappalon
De háborus éjjel. 

És megvakultak
Hiú szemeim. Meghalt ifjuságom,
De őt, a fényest, nagyszerűt,
Mindörökre látom.


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Ez a tizenegyedik


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Mikooor lesz már csütörtöööööööök????


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Nem vagyok babonás: 13


----------



## tulipna10 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Ma fúj a szél esik az eső .(Magyarország .Nyugat -Dunántúl )


----------



## tulipna10 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Böngyör6 írta:


> Mikooor lesz már csütörtöööööööök????


 2 Nap múlva ! Én vasárnapot várom !


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Mit is írhatnék még....?


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 23)

tulipna10 írta:


> 2 Nap múlva ! Én vasárnapot várom !


Neked akkor jön??  Vagy más miatt várod??


----------



## tulipna10 (2014 Szeptember 23)

Böngyör6 írta:


> Neked akkor jön??  Vagy más miatt várod??


más miatt , születésnapi bulira vagyok meghívva ami vasárnap lesz .  Felette lévő hozzászólásod nem láttam .


----------



## travellerdesigner (2014 Szeptember 24)

gyarapodjatok hozzászólások!!!


----------



## kiralyfi007 (2014 Szeptember 24)

szeretem a könyveit


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 24)

tulipna10 írta:


> más miatt , születésnapi bulira vagyok meghívva ami vasárnap lesz .  Felette lévő hozzászólásod nem láttam .



Oh, értem... Nekem akkor érkezik az e-olvasóm. Elvileg. Remélem.


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok! Ha már 20 hozzászólást kell írnom, akkor úgy gondoltam legyen valami hasznos kiírás, így az egyik kedvenc versemre esett a választás!


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

Juhász Gyula: Anna örök


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

Az évek jöttek, mentek, elmaradtál


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

emlékeimből lassan, elfakult


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

arcképed a szívemben, elmosódott


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

a vállaidnak íve, elsuhant


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

a hangod és én nem mentem utánad


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

az élet egyre mélyebb erdejében.


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

Ma már nyugodtan ejtem a neved ki,


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

ma már nem reszketek tekintetedre,


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

ma már tudom, hogy egy voltál a sokból,


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

hogy ifjúság bolondság, ó de mégis


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

ne hidd szivem, hogy ez hiába volt


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

és hogy egészen elmúlt, ó ne hidd!


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

Mert benne élsz te minden félrecsúszott


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

nyakkendőmben és elvétett szavamban


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

és minden eltévesztett köszönésben


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

és minden összetépett levelemben


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

és egész elhibázott életemben


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

élsz és uralkodol örökkön. Amen.


----------



## b.tina10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 24)

Én nem tudom, hányadik hozzászólásnál tartok... lassan meglesz a 20.. szerintem..


----------



## kiralyfi007 (2014 Szeptember 24)

Hegerobin írta:


> ezért


olvasom


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 24)

Megkaptam az e-mailt, hogy megérkezett és átvehető a könyvolvasóm!!!! Jupíííí!!!


----------



## travellerdesigner (2014 Szeptember 24)

a nevedre ha rámész a jobb felső sávban, akkor alatta legördül egy menüsor, ott van olyan h hozzászólásaid! Sok sikert


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 24)

E


travellerdesigner írta:


> a nevedre ha rámész a jobb felső sávban, akkor alatta legördül egy menüsor, ott van olyan h hozzászólásaid! Sok sikert



Ezt nekem írtad válaszként??


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 24)

Összeszámoltam: ezennel meg is van a 20!!! 
Köszönöm.


----------



## dévidd (2014 Szeptember 24)

Az igaz barát segít ,ha bajba vagy !


----------



## dévidd (2014 Szeptember 24)

Az igaz barát segít ,ha bajba vagy !


----------



## dévidd (2014 Szeptember 24)

Minden lány csak 5 szót vár a párjától: Te így vagy tökéletes!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Szeptember 24)

A könny annak a jele, hogy érzel,nem pedig annak ,hogy gyenge vagy ,,,,


----------



## dévidd (2014 Szeptember 24)

Álmodj ,amit csak akarsz, menj, ahová szeretnél , légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged,hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 24)

dévidd írta:


> Minden lány csak 5 szót vár a párjától: Te így vagy tökéletes!


Ez csak négy szó....


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 24)

dévidd írta:


> Álmodj ,amit csak akarsz, menj, ahová szeretnél , légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged,hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!



Olyan jó ilyen igaz igazságokat olvasni, kell is néha ilyeneken elgondolkozni... Köszönöm.


----------



## dévidd (2014 Szeptember 24)

Jegyezd meg jól, de ne csüggedj soha,remény, csalódás, küzdelem, bukás,sírig tartó nagy versenyfutás. Keresni mindig a jót, a szépet,s meg nem találni-ez az élet.


----------



## dévidd (2014 Szeptember 24)

Az élet olyan, mint egy dobozbonbon: az ember nem tudhatja, mi lesz belőle!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Szeptember 24)

A gyerekek igazi katalizátorok .Attól a pillanattól, hogy ott vannak neked, az életben minden átértékelődik ,és egy ősi ösztönből fakadóan válsz képessé arra,,hogy ne törődj , önmagaddal ,mert ők sokkal fontosabbak nálad!!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Szeptember 24)

Merjünk boldogok lenni, ez a legszebb bátorság!


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek, sziasztok!


----------



## tulipna10 (2014 Szeptember 24)

Böngyör6 írta:


> Oh, értem... Nekem akkor érkezik az e-olvasóm. Elvileg. Remélem.


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Szeptember 24)

Van olyan e-olvasó, ami ismeri a .doc és .pdf formátumokat, ill. milyet érdemes venni?


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Ah, köszönöm azt hittem soha nem tudom összeszedni majd a huszat


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Ah, köszönöm azt hittem soha nem tudom összeszedni majd a huszat


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Remélem


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Nem


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Baj


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Ha


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Tele


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Kommentelem


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Ezt


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

A topikot


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Egy-egy


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Szóval


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Annak


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Érdekében


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Hogy


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Meglegyen


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

A húsz


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Hozzászólás :/


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Ééés ugy nézem meg is van :/ köszönöm szépen


----------



## Láng Péter (2014 Szeptember 24)

Cserébe itt egy kép egy 280-as Ikarusról, ahol látszik az elforduló kényszerkormányzott C-tengely.


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 25)

ztakacs írta:


> Van olyan e-olvasó, ami ismeri a .doc és .pdf formátumokat, ill. milyet érdemes venni?


Én tegnap vettem át az Onyx HD After Glow-ját és mindent olvas, könnyen kezelhető, szeretem...


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Szeptember 25)

Böngyör6 írta:


> Én tegnap vettem át az Onyx HD After Glow-ját és mindent olvas, könnyen kezelhető, szeretem...


 Megnézem. Köszi.


----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)

1


----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mona Spencer (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Perje (2014 Szeptember 26)

Akkor én is elkezdem.


----------



## Perje (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Perje (2014 Szeptember 26)

Azért vannak érdekes emotikonok a listában. Pl.:


----------



## Perje (2014 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Perje (2014 Szeptember 26)

20!


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Szeptember 27)

ztakacs írta:


> Megnézem. Köszi.


Igazán nagyon szívesen.. Majd számolj be, hogy végül melyik mellett döntöttél és az mennyire jön be!!


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## Ács Nóra (2014 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

1


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

2


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

Guido


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

43


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

elegáns


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

4


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

félkört


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

5


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

írt


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

6


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

le


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

7


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

s


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

8


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

indult


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

9


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

[HIDE]vissza[/HIDE]


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

10


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

*a*


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

11


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

kancához


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

12


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

meg


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

13


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

a​


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

csikóhoz​


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 28)

14


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 28)

.


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 29)

Néhány


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 29)

16


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 29)

Perccel​


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 29)

később​


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 29)

fékezett


----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 29)

megállt​


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## timead (2014 Szeptember 29)

20


----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## pt62 (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## andrea0306 (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## andrea0306 (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## mariannabook (2014 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mariannabook (2014 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mariannabook (2014 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)

6


----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)

1


----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)

sok


----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)

meg nehany


----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)




----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)

?


----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)

??


----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)

majdnem


----------



## borzsarkany (2014 Szeptember 29)

vegre)


----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 30)

Romhányi József: A pék pókja

Az apróka pók-apóka,
s a porhanyó potrohú pókanyó
a pékségben a szennyezett mennyezetre
nyálból való máló hálót font, -
pont.


----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 30)

A kópé póknép pótlék-
hálókat eresztve keresztbe a pókasztal fölött,
hálóból ebédlőt kötött.


----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 30)

Félt a péppel pepecselő pék, hogy odapök a pók,
illetve a liszttel hintett púpos pépre tisztel.


----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 30)

Ezért leseperte az apróka pókpárt a padlóra.


----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 30)

Csattant a fapapucs -
*Fuccs!*


----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 30)

Így járt pórul a két pupák pék pók.
Pukk.


----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 30)

Romhányi József: Egy kos párbeszéde a visszhanggal

Egy kos szerette, ha szembe magasztalják,
ezért a visszhanggal nyalatta a talpát.
- Ki az, aki mindig okos?
- Kos!


----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 30)

- De sohasem tudálékos?
- Kos...
- Öltözéke választékos?
- Kos...


----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 30)

- A gyapja százszázalékos?
- Kos...


----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 30)

- Kurtán felelsz. Ez szándékos?
- Kuss!


----------



## Assista (2014 Szeptember 30)




----------



## ztakacs (2014 Szeptember 30)

Böngyör6 írta:


> Igazán nagyon szívesen.. Majd számolj be, hogy végül melyik mellett döntöttél és az mennyire jön be!!


 OK. Bár tartok tőle, hogy eltart egy ideig, mire érdemben tudok foglalkozni a dologgal.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 1)

ez meg hogy?


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

Vége van a nyárnak,


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

hűvös szelek járnak


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

nagy bánata van a


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

cinegemadárnak.


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

Szeretne elmenni,


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

ő is útra kelni.


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

De cipőt az árva


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

sehol se tud venni.


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

Kapkod fűhöz-fához,


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

szalad a vargához,


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

fűzfahegyen lakó


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

Varjú Varga Pálhoz.


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

Azt mondja a varga,


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

nem ér ő most arra,


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

nagyuraknak varrja.


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

Darunak, gólyának,


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

a bölömbikának,


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 1)

Nagy bánata van a cinegemadárnak.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 1)

szeretne útrakelni


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

kár, kár, kár, nem ilyen
akárki fiának!


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 1)

Egészen biztos, 
hogy előbb-utóbb ez vagy
az lesz, így vagy úgy.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 1)

Nekem nem kell, hogy
enyém legyen: legyen - és
kapjak belőle.


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

Daru is, gólya is,
a bölömbika is,
útra kelt azóta
a búbos banka is.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 1)

- Tudsz játszani? 
- Tudok. 
- És szeretsz is? 
- És szeretlek is.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 1)

Szótlanná tesz a
holmikorésmennyiért. 
- Én beszélgetnék.


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

Daru is, gólya is,
a bölömbika is,
útra kelt azóta
a búbos banka is.


----------



## Helka001 (2014 Október 1)

Csak a cingének
szomorú az ének:
nincsen cipőcskéje
máig se szegénynek.

Keresi-kutatja,
repül gallyrul gallyra:
"Kis cipőt, kis cipőt!"
- egyre csak azt hajtja.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 1)

Hogyan adhatnék
választ, mikor a kérdést
is csak keresem?


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 1)

Én nem tudom, hogyan kell. 
Bármit. A "dolgokat". 
Csak van, hogy sikerül (nem is kevésszer)
- de, hogy is mondjam? n e m: nekem. 
Hangszer ne legyen büszke a zenére.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 1)

Én kevesekhez
tartozom - de legalább
keveseknek is.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 1)

Érd be a gyönggyel: 
ne kérd a kagylót.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 1)

Miért is bánok magammal keményen
- kérded - sőt olykor embertelenül? 
Tekintsd a hangszert, s tűnődj a tényen: 
a húr is csak akkor zeng, ha feszül.


----------



## Böngyör6 (2014 Október 1)

ztakacs írta:


> OK. Bár tartok tőle, hogy eltart egy ideig, mire érdemben tudok foglalkozni a dologgal.


Az nem gond, amikor sikerül döntened, megvenned és használnod, majd megírod.. Én akkor is kíváncsi leszek a tapasztalataidra!


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

Sziasztok!
Még új vagyok a fórumon! Segítséget szeretnék kérni! Illetve, ha valaki meg tudná írni, hogyan tudok 2.osztályos Apáczai matek, szövegértés,nyelvtan felmérőket találni és letölteni azt megköszönném! 
Üdv: Emoj


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

első


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

második


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

harmadik


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

negyedik


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

Apáczai Felmérő matek 1-2.oszt


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

hatodik


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

hetedik


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

nyolcadik


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

kilenc


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

tizedik


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

első


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

második


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

harmadik


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

negyedik


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

ötödik


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

hatodik


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

hetedik


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

nyolcadik


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

kilencedik


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

húsz


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 2)

És egy ráadás


----------



## Tekati88 (2014 Október 4)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Like


----------



## Tekati88 (2014 Október 4)

Maybe


----------



## Tekati88 (2014 Október 4)

Well


----------



## Tekati88 (2014 Október 4)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Boldog


----------



## Tekati88 (2014 Október 4)

Ok


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


2


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

1


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

2


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

3


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

4


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

5


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

6


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

7


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

8


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

9


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

10


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

11


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

12


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

14


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

15


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

16


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

17


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

18


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

19


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

20


----------



## varady75 (2014 Október 4)

21


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

egy


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

ketto


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

3


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

4


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

5


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

6


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

7


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

8


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

9


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

10


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

11


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

12


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

13


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

14


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

15


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

16


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

17


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

18


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

19


----------



## PiriEger (2014 Október 4)

20


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 4)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## emoj (2014 Október 4)

Tekati88 írta:


> Like


Köszönöm az értesítést!
Üdvözlet: Emoj


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 5)

Minden megérint. 
- Úgy látszik: sose nő be 
a szívem lágya.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 5)

meglátni és le- 
mondani róla: egy pil- 
lanat műve volt


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 5)

Szabadság az, ha 
megválaszthatom: kitől 
és mitől függjek.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 5)

Páncélunk arra 
is jó, hogy a világot 
megvédje. Tőlünk


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 5)

Ahova nézek: 
csak tennivalót látok. 
Szemhéjam, segíts!


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 5)

Próbaidőre 
felfüggesztett halálos 
ítéletünk van.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 5)

Oldódó képed 
kicsordul szememből és 
arcomra szárad


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 5)

Van jobb szerető
s van, aki jobban szeret.
- Örülj pontosan.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 5)

Ha adhatsz: úgy adj, 
hogy meg ne alázd a Más
szegényebbségét.


----------



## mhenkrich (2014 Október 5)

Pár percet itt tölt, 
hogy utóbb időtlenül
hiányozhasson.


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

1


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

2


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

3


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

4


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

5


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

6


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

7


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

8


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

9


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

10


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

11


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

12


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

13


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

14


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

15


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

16


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

17


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

18


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

19


----------



## ztakacs (2014 Október 5)

20


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)

Már megint esik az eső


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)




----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)

hejhó


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)

hejhó


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)




----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)

hejhó


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)

hejhó


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)




----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)

hejhó


----------



## Vieva (2014 Október 5)

Én is szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Ez az első hozzászólásom!


----------



## Vieva (2014 Október 5)

Régóta regisztráltam, de eddig még nem szóltam hozzá. Ez a második hozzászólásom.


----------



## Vieva (2014 Október 5)

Ez a 3.


----------



## Vieva (2014 Október 5)

Ez a 4.


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)

hejhó


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)




----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)

hejhó


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)

hejhó


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 5)

hejhó


----------



## Vieva (2014 Október 5)

Ez az 5.


----------



## Vieva (2014 Október 5)

Ez a 6.


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 6)

hejhó


----------



## Nagy Veronika (2014 Október 6)

Botom írta:


>


----------



## Nagy Veronika (2014 Október 6)

gppeti1 írta:


> A munkában?


 
Még nem 


Nagy Veronika írta:


>


 


halanita írta:


> hejhó


 
hali


----------



## Nagy Veronika (2014 Október 6)

gppeti1 írta:


> A kapcsolatainkban?


 



Vieva írta:


> Ez a 6.


Nem7


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 6)




----------



## halanita (2014 Október 6)

hejhó


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 6)

18


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 6)

19


----------



## halanita (2014 Október 6)




----------



## Horvath Bendeguz Levente (2014 Október 6)

ez jó


----------



## Horvath Bendeguz Levente (2014 Október 6)

ez jó


----------



## Horvath Bendeguz Levente (2014 Október 6)

hurrá hurrá már van 2


----------



## Horvath Bendeguz Levente (2014 Október 6)

megy ez


----------



## Horvath Bendeguz Levente (2014 Október 6)

hohoho


----------



## Vieva (2014 Október 6)

Nagy Veronika írta:


> Nem7


igazad van. köszönöm!


----------



## Horvath Bendeguz Levente (2014 Október 6)

próba


----------



## Horvath Bendeguz Levente (2014 Október 6)

proba 2


----------



## Balló Gábor Irméné (2014 Október 7)

Amint látjátok, nagyon szeretek enni. Szerencsére főzni is. Olvasni úgyszintén, és még horgászni. 
Ami baj, hogy nem sok időm van rá.


----------



## Balló Gábor Irméné (2014 Október 7)

Most látom csak, hogy van aki verseléssel szerzi meg a 20 hozzászólást. Okos ötlet.


----------



## Balló Gábor Irméné (2014 Október 7)

Akkor jöjjenek viccek: 
Egy részeg meséli a másiknak:
- Ha kitudódik, hogy lefeküdtem az egyik betegemmel, nekem végem van!
- Ugyan már, egy csomó orvosról hallottam, hogy elcsábította a betegét!
- Az lehet, de én állatorvos vagyok!


----------



## Balló Gábor Irméné (2014 Október 7)

Béla hazamegy az orvostól és nagyon nyugtalannak tűnik.
- Mi a baj? - kérdezi a felesége.
- A doki azt mondta, hogy most már mindennap be kell vennem egy tablettát életem végéig.
- És? Sok embernek kell tablettát szednie egész életében!
- Tudom, de a doki nekem csak 4-et adott!


----------



## Balló Gábor Irméné (2014 Október 7)

Ez most az ötödik próbálkozás.


----------



## Balló Gábor Irméné (2014 Október 7)

Még mindig nincs meg a húsz hsz.


----------



## Balló Gábor Irméné (2014 Október 7)

De talán majd nem sokára.


----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)




----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)




----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)




----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)




----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)




----------



## Balló Gábor Irméné (2014 Október 7)

Akkor én is vidámkodom egy kicsit.


----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)

A hátrányos helyzetű flakon kupakja rászorult.


----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)

Békávé


----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)

............................


----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)




----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)

...............................


----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)

................................


----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)




----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)

"De jó a dió!"
fütyül a rigó.
Vidám dala száll:
élni, jaj de jó!

Gyere, te rigó,
itt van a dió,
héja ropogó,
bele csudajó.


----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)

"De jó a dió!"
fütyül a rigó.
Vidám dala száll:
élni, jaj de jó!

Gyere, te rigó,
itt van a dió,
héja ropogó,
bele csudajó.


----------



## Palkó Judit (2014 Október 7)

*Sündisznócska *
Tegnap korán esteledett,
Sündisznócska ágyat vetett.
Ágyat vetett az avarba,
Kicsinyeit betakarta.
Fújhat a szél szakadatlan,
Melegít a puha paplan.
Jó a meleg földi fészek,
Aludjatok kis tüskések


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

Monoton
üget a süppedô homokon
a sivatag lova,
a tétova teve
tova.
Hátán rezegve
mozog a
rozoga
kúp
alakú púp.


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

Monoton
üget a süppedô homokon
a sivatag lova,
a tétova teve
tova.
Hátán rezegve
mozog a
rozoga
kúp
alakú púp.


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

A helyzete nem szerencsés.
Apró szemcsés
homokkal telve
a füle, a nyelve.
Sóvár szemekkel kutat
kutat.


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

Még öt-hat nap
kullog baktat.
Az itató tava távol,
s oly rettentô messze még az oázis.
Erre utal az alábbi fohász is:


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

Még öt-hat nap
kullog baktat.
Az itató tava távol,
s oly rettentô messze még az oázis.
Erre utal az alábbi fohász is:


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

- Tevék ura!
Te tevél tevévé engem eleve,
Teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje.
Te terved veté a tevevedelô tavat tavaly távol,
de tévednél, vélvén,
vén híved neved feledve
elvetemedve
vádol.


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

Nem! Vidd te tevelelkem hovatovább tova,
mivel levet - vert vederbe
feltekerve - nem vedelve
lett betelve
a te tevéd szenvedelme.
Te nevedbe
legyen eme
neveletlen tevetetem
eltemetve!
S evezzevel ava teve
levelkévét kivilevelhevelteve.


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

A ZSIRÁF GŐGJE
A nagyságos zsiráf
fennhordta az orrát.
Társait lenézte, mint
kényúr a szolgát.
Külön koszton élt fent,
lombot csemegézett
Míg odalent mélán
legelt a személyzet.
A világ sok ilyen
csúf esetet ismer.
Igy megy, ha magasra
kerül fel egy kis fej.


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

A ZSIRÁF GŐGJE
A nagyságos zsiráf
fennhordta az orrát.
Társait lenézte, mint
kényúr a szolgát.
Külön koszton élt fent,
lombot csemegézett
Míg odalent mélán
legelt a személyzet.
A világ sok ilyen
csúf esetet ismer.
Igy megy, ha magasra
kerül fel egy kis fej.


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

ZEBRA

Egy tévedés áldozata vagyok.
Az elefánt átkelt rajtam gyalog.


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

GÖDÉNY
Ha volna sírkövem, megtudnád belőle,
Azért nincs, mert azt is elittam előre.


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

TYÚK
Csábos voltam csitri jérce koromtól.
Az érckakas rámugrott a toronyból.


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

*Tyuk vagy tojas?*
Reg gyotrodve kutatjuk,
Hogy a tojas volt-e elobb, vagy a tyuk?
A tyukot ez a gond sohasem bantotta
Csak az, hogy mi lesz elobb: porkolt vagy rantotta?


----------



## Kinga Kováts (2014 Október 9)

NERC
Hogy lenyúztak, ó, én árva,
Elvittek az operába !
Lógott ott még hód, nyest, menyét.
Ó, hogy utálom a zenét !


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

22


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

22


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

23


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

24


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

25


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

huszonhat


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

huszonhét


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

28


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

29


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

harminc


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

31


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

1:1


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

32


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

33


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

34


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

Talán meg van így is.


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

Lehet hogy mégsem?


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

Nyárias idő volt ma.


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

25 fok meleg volt.


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

55


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

56


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

22 óra 43 perc


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

57


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

58


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

59


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 11)

60


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

nagyon köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

így talán sikerül gyorsan taggá válni


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

egyszer már az voltam


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

de sajnos nagyon rég jártam itt


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

és időközben


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

sajnos


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

elveszett


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

az előző


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

regisztrációm


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

nem emlékszem


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

sem a felhasználói nevemre


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

sem a jelszavamra


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

de majd erre az újra


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

talán


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

most újra


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

sikerül


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

teljes jogú


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

taggá lennem


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

mert az olyan jó


----------



## AmonRe0210 (2014 Október 14)

és ez azt hiszem a 20. ik
köszönöm


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

1


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

2


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

3


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

4


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

5


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

6


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

7


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

8


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

9


----------



## segít (2014 Október 15)

virita írta:


> Sok ember fog ki- és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben. (Eleanor Roosevelt)


Egyet értek vele.


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

10


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

10


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

10


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

13


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

14


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

15


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

16


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

17


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

18


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

19


----------



## koomon (2014 Október 15)

20


----------



## darkm (2014 Október 15)

Say my name!


----------



## darkm (2014 Október 15)

I am the danger!


----------



## darkm (2014 Október 15)

Köszönöm ezt a topicot!


----------



## darkm (2014 Október 15)

Igazán, nagyon fontos nekem!


----------



## darkm (2014 Október 15)

A zene az kell.


----------



## darkm (2014 Október 15)

Alma


----------



## bayard80 (2014 Október 16)

férges?


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Ne változz meg csak azért,hogy kedveljenek . Legyél önmagad és a megfelelő emberek kedvelni fognak azért, aki vagy valójában vagy !


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)




----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Jó reggelt mit szólnál egy sok szeretettel főzött , friss kávéhoz!!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Tudod amikor mosolyogsz az egész világ sokkal jobb hely, mint egyébként!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Egy gyermek arca mindent elárul , különösen az arcának az a része ahol a szája van a mosoly!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Mérges vagyok nagyon!!!!!!!!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

A józan paraszti ész, sokszor többet ér mint három diploma!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Az emberi szív szeretetből áll össze, adok ma egy darabot neked is belőle .


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Nem félek, hogy elfogy, hisz nekem is adnak, ezért van értelme minden egyes napnak!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Minél inkább hiszünk abban, hogy csak rajtunk múlik a siker annál könnyebben elérhetjük!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Az alvás éjszakája!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)




----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)




----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Moden tánc!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Ne sírjál!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

A szeretetnek nincs határa!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

A szeretetnek nincs határa!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

A szeretetnek nincs határa!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Jobbulást!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)




----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)




----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Meg van a húsz hozzá szólásom!


----------



## dévidd (2014 Október 17)

Meg van a húsz hozzá szólásom!


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 17)

Hasonló cipőben járok mint Te.Régen én is itt voltam állandó tag,csak nem tudtam belépni a régi adataimmal.


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

eggggy


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

kettő


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

hááároom


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

nééégy


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

ööt


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

haat


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

héét


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

nyoolc


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

kileenc


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

tííz


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

11


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

12


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

12


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

12


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

15


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

15


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

15


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

18


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

19


----------



## wankuci (2014 Október 18)

20


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

123456789


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

Aki tegnap voltál:
ma már nem te vagy,


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

Aki holnap lész:
ma még nem te vagy.


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

Azért vannak a jó barátok,
Hogy a rég elvesztett álmot
Visszahozzák néked majd egy szép napon.


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

25


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

278


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

Jól csak a szívével lát az ember, 
ami igazán lényeges, 
az a szemnek láthatatlan.


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

3526


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

Az igazi barát a kezedet fogja és a szívedet símítja.


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

Most eredj és élj, mert a világ a tiéd.


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

Nem tudom, mit rejt a sorsod,
Mosoly hoz-e vagy könnyeket,


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

Tanuld meg hát feledni a rosszat,
s őrizd meg a boldog perceket.


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

3547


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

Ez a föld a tiéd, ha elmész, visszavár!


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

626


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

A mosollyal fizetni lehet.


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

A mosollyal kárpótolni lehet.


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

A mosollyal életet lehet adni.


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

És van mosoly, melyért meghal az ember.


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

932


----------



## Atedo (2014 Október 18)

325


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

1


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

2


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

3


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

4


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

4


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

6


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

7


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

8


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

9


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

10


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

11


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

12


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

12


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

13


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

14


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

15


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

16


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

17


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

18


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

19


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

20


----------



## notrack (2014 Október 19)

21


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 Október 19)

első megvan


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 Október 19)

Második is pipa!


----------



## Vladislav (2014 Október 19)

Lassan alakul ez.


----------



## Vladislav (2014 Október 19)

Szilvásbukta


----------



## Vladislav (2014 Október 19)

Mert szeretem


----------



## Vladislav (2014 Október 19)

De a medvét azért nem szeretem


----------



## Vladislav (2014 Október 19)

Csak a gyerekét


----------



## Vladislav (2014 Október 19)

Azt is egyedül a sajtban


----------



## Vladislav (2014 Október 19)

Na még kell 2(kettő)


----------



## Vladislav (2014 Október 19)

Már csak 1(egy)


----------



## Vladislav (2014 Október 19)

Már 1(egy) sem kell, azaz 0(nulla)


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 Október 19)

harmadik


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 Október 19)

és már csak 16 komment fog elválasztani a könyvektől!


----------



## butcher77 (2014 Október 20)

1


----------



## Kriszti-93 (2014 Október 21)

1


----------



## Kriszti-93 (2014 Október 21)

2


----------



## Kriszti-93 (2014 Október 21)

3


----------



## Kriszti-93 (2014 Október 21)

4


----------



## Kriszti-93 (2014 Október 21)

5


----------



## Kriszti-93 (2014 Október 21)

6


----------



## Vera 64 (2014 Október 21)




----------



## Vera 64 (2014 Október 21)

hamarosan...


----------



## Vera 64 (2014 Október 21)

naaaaaaaaaaaaa.......


----------



## Vera 64 (2014 Október 21)




----------



## Vera 64 (2014 Október 21)




----------



## Belange333 (2014 Október 22)

sziasztok


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

gyujtom en is


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

jo ez a topik


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

verset tanulunk


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

aranyosi ervin: a sas, a csoka es a pasztor


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

jo kis verses mese


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

mar csak 11


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

masik fiam meg petofit tanul


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

szeget szeggel


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

szavaloversenyre keszulnk


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

kozbe fozni is kene


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

[HIDE-THANKS][/HIDE-THANKS]v


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

bla- bla-bla


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

marcsak4


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

Rendrakas rendtartás


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

Hihihi


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

Mindjárt kész


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

Utolsó elotti


----------



## seruzad (2014 Október 24)

Elvileg kész a 20


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 24)

12


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 24)

14


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 24)

tizenöt


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 24)

tizenhat


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 24)

17


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 24)

18


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 24)

19


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 24)

húsz


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

20?


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

majdcsak elfogy


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

ha már ez kell


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

na, megy ez


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

alkalmanként majd számolni is kell, nehogy túlzásba essen az ember


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

15


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

ez igen, gyorsabban fogy mintha centit vágnék


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

húha, csak nem zavarodom bele a nagy magányos társalgásba


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

na de haladjunk, haladjunk


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

aztamindenit...


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

... hol is tartok?


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

9


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

ez igen...


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

ja,


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

6


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

csak ez az értesítés bezavart,...


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

a komoly teljesítési feladatomtól


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

na visszaszámlálás a starthoz


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

3, 2,


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

ez az utcsó, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegy


----------



## sartana1 (2014 Október 26)

aztamindenitezmáraminuszegyvagyanullaislehetneráadásként


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

Remélem, jól csinálod!


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

Szép napunk van ma is!


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

El kell fogadnunk magunkat olyannak, amilyenek vagyunk.


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

A "jó fellépésnek" jelentős az értéke az emberi kapcsolatokban.


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

Csodásak az önfejlesztő könyvek!


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

Érzelmi létra.


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

Gyakorlás, gyakorlás, gyakorlás!


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

Mindenkinek joga van az egyedüllétre!


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

Anyagi függetlenség!


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

Egészség!


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

Boldogság!


----------



## Kercsa74 (2014 Október 27)

Jólét!


----------



## nina40 (2014 Október 27)

Hello !!!


----------



## nina40 (2014 Október 27)

Nice day to all.


----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)




----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)




----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)




----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)




----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)




----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)




----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)




----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)

8. jön


----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)

9


----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)

10! fele meg van


----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)




----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)

12,12,12,12,12,12,12,12,12,12,12,12


----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)

13


----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)

14


----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)

15


----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)

16


----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)

17


----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)

18


----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)

19


----------



## Kakuk Marianna (2014 Október 27)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!4


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Képzelt


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

riport


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

egy


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

amerikai


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

pop


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

fesztiválról


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

És mi arra születtünk, hogy a Föld sebeit begyógyítsuk


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Életünkön át, életünkön át.


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Arra születtünk, hogy mindig menjünk, meg ne álljunk,


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Induljunk tovább, induljunk tovább.


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Holnapodnak minden kulcsa két kezemben van,


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Nyitott szemmel álmodom, de nem vagyok magam.


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Arra születtünk, hogy tiszta szívvel szerethessünk,


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

S boldogok legyünk, boldogok legyünk.


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Arra születtünk, hogy mégse dobjuk el hitünket,


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Hogyha szenvedünk, hogyha szenvedünk.


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Mint a mécses világítson egész életed,


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Fordulj felém, ha megérted, mit mondok neked


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Arra születtünk, hogy napsugárba kapaszkodjunk,


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Nem baj, hogyha fáj, nem baj, hogyha fáj.


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Arra születtünk, hogy tiszta legyen még a szívünk


----------



## Marcsi:) (2014 Október 27)

Játsszunk még tovább, játsszunk még tovább.


----------



## nina40 (2014 Október 27)

Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## ipanema (2014 Október 29)

A szabadság azt jelenti, hogy felelősséget vállalunk döntéseinkért, tetteinkért, saját életünkért.


----------



## ipanema (2014 Október 29)

A polgártárs szabadsága ott ér véget, ahol egy másik polgártárs szabadsága kezdődik.


----------



## ipanema (2014 Október 29)

Az Igazi Szeretet: szabad. Én is szabad vagyok, te is szabad vagy - csakis akkor szerethetjük egymást. Ha valakitől függök, ha valaki mellett nem lehetek az, aki vagyok, ha valaki mellett nem vagyok szabad: nem is szerethetem.


----------



## ipanema (2014 Október 29)

Nincs hatalmasabb erő az egész univerzumban, mint a szabadság utáni vágy. Ezt az erőt kormány, zsarnok vagy hadsereg nem győzheti le.


----------



## ipanema (2014 Október 29)

Annak a joga, hogy békén hagyják az embert, egyike a legalapvetőbb, a szabad ember által legnagyobbra tartott jogoknak.


----------



## ipanema (2014 Október 29)

Ha úgy hisszük, hogy folyamatos megfigyelés és megítélés alatt állunk, nem vagyunk szabad emberek - még a szabályrendszeren belül sem tehetjük azt, amit jónak látunk.


----------



## ipanema (2014 Október 29)

Jaj azoknak, akik pásztorokat keresnek, ahelyett, hogy a szabadságot keresnék.


----------



## ipanema (2014 Október 29)

Az ember szabadnak születik és mégis mindenütt bilincsekben él.

Jean-Jacques Rousseau


----------



## ipanema (2014 Október 29)

Ha meg akarsz tartani valakit magadnak - ereszd el! Szabadság nélkül nincs semmi.

Szabó Magda


----------



## ipanema (2014 Október 29)

Az az ember, aki többé nem választhat, megszűnik ember lenni.

Anthony Burgess


----------



## ipanema (2014 Október 29)

Nagyra értékelem a saját szabadságomat, tehát a tiedet is tiszteletben tartom.

Richard Bach


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

Indul a küszöbről az Út:


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

ha nem vigyázok, elszelel;


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

Felkötöm én is a sarút,


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

gyerünk utána, menni kell,


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

utak találkozása vár,


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

futok, a lábam bizsereg -


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

csak ott lehetnék végre már!


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

Aztán hová? Ki mondja meg?


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

Veszélyes dolog kilépni az ajtón, Frodó. Csak rálépsz az Útra, és ha nem tartod féken a lábadat, már el is sodródtál, ki tudja, hová.


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

A tanács veszélyes ajándék, még akkor is, ha bölcsek adják bölcseknek, mert minden szándék rosszra fordulhat.


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

Sokan vannak, akik élnek, pedig halált érdemelnének. És vannak, akik meghalnak, pedig életet érdemelnének. Nekik mit tudsz adni? Hát akkor ne siess úgy a halálos ítéletekkel. Hiszen még a legbölcsebbek se látják mindennek a végét.


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

Körülöttetek pedig ott a nagyvilág; bezárkózni, azt lehet, de a világot örökre kizárni - azt már nem.


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

Van mi arany, bár nem fénylik,


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

Van, ki vándor, s hazaér,


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

Régi erő nem enyészik,


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

Fagyot kibír mély gyökér.


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

Lángját a tűz visszakapja,


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

Árnyékból a fény kiszáll,


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

Összeforr a törött szablya,


----------



## Newl67 (2014 Október 31)

S koronás lesz a Király.


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

1


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

2


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

3


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

4


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

5


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

6


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

7


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

7


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

8


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

9


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

10


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

11


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

12


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

13


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

14


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

15


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

16


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

17


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

18


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

19


----------



## Ferov Jutka (2014 Október 31)

20


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

1


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

*2*


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

_3_


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

5


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

6


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

7


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

Tervezd meg a jövőd, de ne ceruzával (John Bon Jovi)


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

9


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

10


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

11


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

12


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

13


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

14


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

15


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

16


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

17


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

18


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

19


----------



## toto262 (2014 November 3)

20


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

Keresheted őt, nem leled, hiába,


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

se itt, se Fokföldön, se Ázsiába,


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

a múltba sem és a gazdag jövőben


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

akárki megszülethet már, csak ő nem.


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

Többé soha


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

nem gyúl ki halvány-furcsa mosolya.


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

Szegény a forgandó tündér szerencse,


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

hogy e csodát újólag megteremtse.


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

Édes barátaim, olyan ez éppen,


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

mint az az ember ottan a mesében.


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

Az élet egyszer csak őrája gondolt,


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

mi meg mesélni kezdtünk róla: „Hol volt...”,


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

majd rázuhant a mázsás, szörnyű mennybolt,


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

s mi ezt meséljük róla sírva: „Nem volt...”


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

Úgy fekszik ő, ki küzdve tört a jobbra,


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

mint önmagának dermedt-néma szobra.


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

Nem kelti föl se könny, se szó, se vegyszer.


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

Hol volt, hol nem volt a világon egyszer.


----------



## szecsij (2014 November 4)

*Kosztolányi Dezső: Halotti beszédől idézet*


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

Egyszer volt,


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

hol nem volt,


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

volt egyszer


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

egy fehér


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

egy szürke


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

és egy fekete kiscica.


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

Találkoztak egy egérrel


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

a kamrában, aki


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

beugrott a lisztesládába.


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

Uccu utána ugrottak.


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

Majd előmászott 3 fehér kiscica.


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

Az udvaron


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

találkoztak egy békával.


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

A béka beugrándozott


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

egy kormos kályhacsőbe.


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

Uccu, a cicák utána futottak.


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

Előmászott 3 fekete kiscica.


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

A béka beugrott a tóba.


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

Uccu, a cicák utána ugrottak.


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

A tóból előmászott 3 csuromvizes kiscica egy fehér egy szürke és egy fekete.


----------



## joci850914 (2014 November 4)

/Szutyejev/


----------



## Zorica85 (2014 November 4)

Egy boszorka van...


----------



## Zorica85 (2014 November 4)

három fia van.


----------



## Zorica85 (2014 November 4)

Iskolába jár az egy,


----------



## Zorica85 (2014 November 4)

másik bocskor varrni megy,


----------



## Zorica85 (2014 November 4)

a harmadik künn a padon a dudáját fújja nagyon.


----------



## Zorica85 (2014 November 4)

De szép hangja van.


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

Ez az elso


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

Ez a masodik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

Ez a harmadik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

Ez a negyedik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

Ez az otodik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a hatodik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

Ez a hetedik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a nyolcadik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

Ez a kilencedik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

Ez a tizedik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

Ez a tizenegyedik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a tizenkettedik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

Ez a tizenharmadik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a tizennegyedik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a tizenotodik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a tizenhatodik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a tizenhetedik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a tizennyolcadik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a tizenkilencedik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a huszadik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a huszonegyedik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a huszonkettedik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a huszonharmadik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a huszonnegyedik


----------



## deer77 (2014 November 5)

ez a huszonotodik


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Ide nekem is írom kéne valamit


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Hogy hamar kigyűljön a hozzászólások


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

De utána is aktív tag akarok lenni


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Rendben, összehozom én


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Utálok magántanuló lenni


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Túl sok a bepótolnivaló


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Kevés az időm rá


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Ahh, mit írjak még?


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Utálom a biológiát


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Nem akarom teleírni számokkal ezt


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Pedig lehet gyorsabb lenne


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

De neem


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Ahj, kigyűlt már?


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Már nem sok kell


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Rosszul írtam


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

*Már nem kell sok


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Már csak egy kicsi


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

És elvileg kész is


----------



## Kittyki7 (2014 November 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, ahol kirandomkodhattam magam és meg is szereztem vele a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Wéber Andrásné (2014 November 5)

egy


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2014 November 5)

23


----------



## Wéber Andrásné (2014 November 5)

2


----------



## Wéber Andrásné (2014 November 5)

15


----------



## Wéber Andrásné (2014 November 5)

25


----------



## Wéber Andrásné (2014 November 5)

32


----------



## Wéber Andrásné (2014 November 5)

45


----------



## Wéber Andrásné (2014 November 5)

67


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

Egy idő után megtanulod a finom különbségtételt a kézfogás és az önfeladás között,


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

És megtanulod, hogy a vonzalom nem azonos a szerelemmel és a társaság a biztonsággal,


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

És kezded megérteni, hogy a csók nem pecsét és a bók nem esküszó,


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

És hozzászoksz, hogy emelt fővel és nyitott szemmel fogadd a vereséget, a felnőtt méltóságával, nem pedig a gyermek kétségbeesésével,


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

Egy idő után kitapasztalod, hogy még a napsugár is éget, ha túl sokáig ér.


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

Műveled hát saját kertecskédet, magad ékesíted fel lelkedet, nem mástól várod, hogy virágot hozzon neked.


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

És megtanulod, hogy valóban sokat kibírsz…


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

Hogy valóban erős vagy.


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

És valóban értékes.


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

(*Veronica A. Shoffstall*)


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

*Van az asztalfiókban egy könyve is apának,*


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

egy költő írt abba verset: József Attilának


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

hívták azt a költőt. Meghalt. Mosni járt az anyja.


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

Kisebb volt, mint én, amikor elveszett az apja.


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

Apa szokta elmesélni ezt nekem vasárnap,


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

ilyenkor aztán én nagyon szeretem az apámat.


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

Verset is olvas a könyvből, azt,


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

mikor az anyja kosárral ment a padlásra, őt meg sírni hagyta . . .


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

Azt is elolvassa, én meg hallgatom nevetve,


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

hogy csinálja ,,Brumma, brumma, brummadza", a medve.


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

Meg a pösze kis malacról,hogy olyan a falka,


----------



## alex04 (2014 November 6)

ahány malac, ondolálva van annak a farka!


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

1


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

2


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

3


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

4


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

5


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

6


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

7


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

8


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

9


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

10


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

11


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

12


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

13


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

14


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

15


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

16


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

17


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

18


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

19


----------



## Badacsanya (2014 November 7)

20


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

1


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

2


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

3


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

4


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

5


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

6


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

7


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

8


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

9


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

10


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

11


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

12


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

13


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

14


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

15


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

16


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

17


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

18


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

19


----------



## arszlan11 (2014 November 7)

20


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

1


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

2


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

3


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

4


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

5


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

6


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

7


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

8


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

9


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

10


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

11


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

12


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

13


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

14


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

15


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

16


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

17


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

18


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

19


----------



## Varga Anasztázia (2014 November 8)

20


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

Sziasztok, újra itt vagyok , rég léptem be, a jelszavam e-mail belépőm nem működött már.


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

Nekilátok tehát megint a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

Nagyon hasznos könyveket töltöttem le erről a fórumról


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

Kíváncsi vagyok mennyi maradt belőlük fenn


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

Jó lenne ha megint találnék hasznosat


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

A könyv a legtömörebb információ forrás, nagyon megbecsülöm és ,egy féléve megint elkezdtem olvasni ,személyiségfejlesztő könyveket.


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

Többet ér a filmnél


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

A rádióműsornál


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

a tv-nél


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

Szóval a könyv egy jó barát


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

Nem pótolja persze, az igazi barátokat


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

11


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

12


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

12/a


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

Olvassatok ti is sokat


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

15


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

16


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

17


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

18


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

19


----------



## Marton111 (2014 November 8)

És meg is van a 20-ik hozzászólás


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

egy


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

és még egy


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

az kettő


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

ez meg négy


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

itt az öt


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

most a hat


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

meg egy...


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

az most nyolc


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

kilenc


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

és itt a tíz....


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

most jön a tizenegy


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

és a 12...


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

a szerencsés 13


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

.14-es


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

a 15


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

a 16


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

.. 17


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

...18


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

..19..


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

és vége 20


----------



## Floti68 (2014 November 9)

+ egy a ráadás


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

Akkor kezdjük: 1+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

2+1-1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

2+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

3+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

4+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

5+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

6+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

7+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

8+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

9+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

10+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

11+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

12+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

13+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

14+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

15+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

16+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

17+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

18+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

19+1


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

És Köszönöm!


----------



## szeplaky (2014 November 9)

21


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

21-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

20-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

19-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

18-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

17-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

16-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

15-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

14-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

13-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

12-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

11-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

10-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

9-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

8-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

7-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

6-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

5-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

4-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

3-1


----------



## Kakukk1 (2014 November 10)

2-2


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Sziasztok 1


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

ennyi 2


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

elég 3


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

a 20 4


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

hozzászólás 5


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

megszerzéséhez 6


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

? 7


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Biztos 8


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

elég 9


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

ennyi 10


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

? 11


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

12


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

13


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

14


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

15


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni  16


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

17


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

<3 18


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

ééés.... 19


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Hurráááá 20


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Szeretném a hozzáférést a könyvekhez Köszönöm


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

még csak 1


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

de lám itt a másik


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

És a nagyon szeretek olvasni?


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

három se szeret lemaradni


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

"Bedőltem" az előttem kommentelők hozzászólás-gyűjtésének...


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

ne haragudj


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Nem haragszom  Jogos


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Hol is tartok? 6? Keresek valami nekem valót, ahol "szárnyalhatok" a válaszokkal


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

ááh 6 ? talán veled tartHATok


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

itt tekeredik a hetedik remélem még itt vagy


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Hetedik. Rég láttam már ezt a filmet


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Nyolc: már a kutyás fórumot nézegettem.


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

Nyolc alig tele a polc és már kutyákat nézed


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Nagy állatbarát vagyok


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

9 mint egy fegyenc


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

akkor minimum TÍZ kis állatkát kívánok neked


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Tíz, tiszta víz.


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Tizenegy perc...


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

tíz meg egy az tizenegy


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

mi a kedvenc kutyafajtád ?  (12)


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Németjuhász. Cicás vagy kutyás vagy inkább?


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

inkább kutyás  a hűségük miatt, cica csak addig szeret míg éhes :/


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Van kutyád? Ha igen, milyen? Nálam a menhelyi kutyák előnyben


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

Nincs kutyám, és nem is szeretnék míg nem tudnám neki biztosítani a sok tűrődést és egy kertet ahol van élettere.


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Felelős állattartás  Igazad van. Ha lehetne, milyen kutyát szeretnél?


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

Nehéz kérdés talán egy vizsla és menne velem sportolni, ilyesmi


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Ó, sport, itt a következő közös bennünk


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

imádok kerékpározni


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

tizenhét pörög a kerék


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Én is (más többek között). Mennyit szoktál tekerni?


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

van egy bevált útvonalam az 21km 1 óra alatt letekerem kb.


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

18km-es útvonal nincs?  Milyen bringával?


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

én hibridnek hívom közepesen vékony kerék hogy jól haladjak de öszteleszkópos


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Összteleszkóp, nem rossz! Sok-sok km-t még nektek együtt


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

Viszont. Húha azt hiszem ez a 20.


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

Milyen gyorsan összejött  jó társaságban csak úgy repül az idő és születnek a hozzászólások egymás után  örülök és köszönöm!!!!


----------



## Mythias (2014 November 10)

Én is köszönöm, minden jót neked .


----------



## Running Rabbit (2014 November 10)

ÉN köszönöm és viszont, minden jót neked is


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

Délután négy óráig


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

Ózdon újfajta


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

Rosszkor esett sokat az eső


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

Egy konkrétum sem volt


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

Helyenként szép és megható


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

amire sokszor utalt


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

de nem fogalmazta meg


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

soha ennyire pontosan


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

azt mesélte a rendezvényen


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

tetszik neki a gondolat


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

hogy az emberek


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

Nem csak elméleti nehézségek


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

Kétszemélyes ágyakon


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

akkor hagyja


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

maga mögött


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

még januárban került


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

kedvenc veterán


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

1961. május 14-én született


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

három és fél órás felolvasóestet


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

előadás végén elárulta


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

Kill Billt


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

véresen komolyan gondolja


----------



## Hermann Adrienn (2014 November 11)

Michael Madsen


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 11)

én is hozzászólok!


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 11)

Nem is tudom, hány hozzászólásom volt eddig..


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 11)

Biztosan meg tudom nézni valahol, de talán a 8..?


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 11)

Tévedtem, ez a nyolcadik!


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 11)

és nemsokára elérem a felét!


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 11)

íme, megvan a fele!


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 11)

11 is megvan végre!


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 11)

már csak 8 van hátra


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 12)

és most újra nekifutok


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 12)

3 nap kellett 13 komment összehozásához..


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 12)

nehéz ide visszaszakadnom az olvasástól, ha egyszer belekezdtem


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 12)

egyébként ajánlom mindenkinek olvasásra a Battle Royal című regényt!


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 12)

és a 16. hozzászólás is megszerezve!


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 12)

és a 17. is


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 12)

és már csak még kettő!


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 12)

Nemsokára teljesjogú tag leszek!


----------



## PapaverRhoeas (2014 November 12)

és megvan!!


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

20


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

19


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

18


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

17


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

16


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

15


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

14


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

13


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

12


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

11


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

10


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

9


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

8


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

7


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

6


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

6


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

5


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

4


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

3


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

2


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)

1


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 13)




----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

1


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

2


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

3


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

4


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

5


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

6


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

7


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

8


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

9


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

10


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

11


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

12


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

13


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

14


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

15


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

16


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

17


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

18


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

19


----------



## SiposBetti (2014 November 13)

20


----------



## KavonT (2014 November 13)

ez jó


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

Köszönöm a tippeket!


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

1


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

2


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

3


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

4


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

5


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

6


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

7


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

8


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

9


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

10


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

11


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

12


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

13


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

14


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

15


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

16


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

17


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

18


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

19


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

kartifli írta:


>


ragad


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

kartifli írta:


>


abap


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

Nati9611 írta:


> 18


msng


Nati9611 írta:


> 19


gfd


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

Nati9611 írta:


> 18


trttt


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

tigaman írta:


> trttt


zztz


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

tigaman írta:


> msng
> 
> gfd


6


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

tigaman írta:


> trttt


7


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

tigaman írta:


> ragad


8


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

6


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

16.


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

17


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

18


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

19


----------



## tigaman (2014 November 14)

20


----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)

Botom írta:


>





gppeti1 írta:


> Ha naponta 6 órát alszol, akkor 18 marad. Ebbe bőven belefér sok munka, tanulás és még a szórakozás is. Tudom, hogy ilyenkor sokan felszisszennek, hogy hé, én 8-9 órát alszom. Hát javaslom, aludjanak gyorsabban.
> Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)

...


----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)

ok


----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)

...


----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)

...


----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)

2


----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)

)


----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)

xd


----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)




----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)

1


----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 14)

D


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 15)

Én is megkezdem a hozzászólást


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 15)

19


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 15)

18


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 15)

17


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 15)

16


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 15)

15


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 15)

14


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 15)

13


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 15)

12


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 15)

11


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 15)

10


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 15)

9


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 15)

8


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

Gyümi


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

3


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

kl


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

4


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

5


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

6


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

7,8


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

9


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

10


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

11


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

12


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

13


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

14


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

15


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

16


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

17


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

18


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

19


----------



## Mircella (2014 November 15)

20


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

1


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

2


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

3


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

4


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

5


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

6


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

7


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

8


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

9


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

10


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

11


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

12


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

13


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

14


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

15


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

16


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

17


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

18


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

19


----------



## dream_catcher (2014 November 15)

20


----------



## claires (2014 November 16)

21


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 16)

7


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 16)

6


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 16)

5


----------



## Ragóné Tóth Rita (2014 November 16)




----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 16)

4


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 16)

3


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 16)

2


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 16)

1


----------



## pipacsmező76 (2014 November 16)

Zéró


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

1


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

2


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

3


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

4


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

5


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

6


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

7


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

8


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

9


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

10


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

11


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

12


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

13


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

14


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

15


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

16


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

17


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

18


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

19


----------



## Somi Ági (2014 November 16)

20


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 16)

1


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 16)

2


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 16)

3


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 16)

4


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 16)

5


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 16)

6


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 16)

7


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 16)

8


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

1


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

2


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

3


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

4


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

5


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

6


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

7


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

8


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

9


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

10


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

11


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

12


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

13


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

14


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

15


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

16


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

17


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

18


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

19


----------



## SibrI1606 (2014 November 16)

20


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 16)

9


----------



## Rozina03 (2014 November 16)

jaa, és hol látom, hogy mennyit kell hozzászólnom?


----------



## Rozina03 (2014 November 16)

nem tudom, mert nem látom


----------



## Rozina03 (2014 November 16)

persze ezt kellene tudni, hogy még hány van vissza,


----------



## Rozina03 (2014 November 16)

gáton?lóháton?


----------



## Rozina03 (2014 November 16)

homályon?


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 17)

10


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 17)

11


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 17)

12


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 17)

13


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 17)

14


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 17)

15


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 17)

16


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 17)

17


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

1


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

2


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

3


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

4


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

5


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

6


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

7


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

8


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

9


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

10


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

11


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

12


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

13


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

14


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

15


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

16


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

17


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

18


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

19


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

20


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

21


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

22


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

23


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

24


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 17)

25


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 17)

+


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 17)

+


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 17)

+


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 17)

+


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

20


----------



## Hornicsek Klára (2014 November 17)

+


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

19


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

18


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

17


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

16


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

15


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

14


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

13


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

12


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

11


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

10


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

9


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

8


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

7


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

6


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

5


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

4


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

3


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

2


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

1


----------



## Valterka (2014 November 17)

0


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

1


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

2


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

3


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

4


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

5


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

6


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

7


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

8


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

9


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

10


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

11


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

12


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

13


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

14


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

15


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

16


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

17


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

18


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

19


----------



## digi9 (2014 November 17)

20


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 18)

21


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

elsőként


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

másodikként


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Rendben van.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Megértettem az üzenetet.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

A belépési procedúra kicsit macerás.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Furcsa.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Először benézve ide, mást gondol az ember.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Nem él mindenki a számítástechnika világában.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

A feltételeket elolvassa, s elgondolkodik.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Amikor próbálkozik, akkor meg elcsodálkozik.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Van amit megtehet, van amit nem.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Ez önmagában nem meglepő, máshol is hasonló a helyzet.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

A módosítás után viszont furcsa dolgokat tapasztalhat.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Bizonyos dolgok változatlanul maradtak és elérhetőek.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Bizonyos dolgok viszont elérhetetlenné váltak.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Bosszantó, hogy mindig a saját szerzemény beküldése ugrik fel.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Sokunkban nincs meg az írói, költői véna.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

A keresés nem mindig engedelmeskedik a megjelölésnek.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

A számok egymás után való beírása mostanában divat lett.


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Ez ezek szerint elegendő?


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

A rosszul szkennelt (összezavarodott) anyagot le lehet töröltetni?


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Több ilyennel is találkozva elgondolkodik az ember, mi a jobb?


----------



## mérlegelő (2014 November 20)

Maradjon a hibás, de legalább van, vagy töröltesse le?


----------



## tudastar (2014 November 20)

Zsóka4 írta:


> ...mert ezt a számolósdit...


így is jó


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 20)

22


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 20)

szerintem jó.


----------



## tudastar (2014 November 20)

mérlegelő írta:


> Maradjon a hibás, de legalább van, vagy töröltesse le?


ha k


melus814 írta:


> szerintem jó.


köszi, jó sok a 20


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 20)

23


----------



## tudastar (2014 November 20)

és még 48 óra is...


----------



## tudastar (2014 November 20)

talán 11


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 20)

hát igen....


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 20)

és a percek csak telnek.....


----------



## Gabriel Sandstone (2014 November 20)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget.


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 20)

de az órák is.


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Köszönöm


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


iu


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> iu


er


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> er


5


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> 5


6


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> 6


8


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> 8


a 7 kimaradt


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> a 7 kimaradt


9


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> 9


10


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> 10


11


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> 11


12


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> 12


13


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

14


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> 14


15


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> 15


16


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> 16


17


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> 17


18


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

deák ildiko írta:


> 18


19


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

20


----------



## deák ildiko (2014 November 20)

És mikor írja ki, hogy állandó tag vagyok?


----------



## david1222 (2014 November 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## david1222 (2014 November 21)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## david1222 (2014 November 21)

3


----------



## david1222 (2014 November 21)

7


----------



## david1222 (2014 November 21)

9


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

Olvastátok Röfi regényét Kiss Józseftől?


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

ez egy árva vadmalac története


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

1


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

volt egy tesója de az elpusztult


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

sokáig élt


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

sok örömet okozott felnevelőjének


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

2


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

3


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

4


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

5


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

6


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

7


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

Micimackó verse


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

Minél inkább havazik,


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

annál inkább hull a hó.


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

Minél inkább hull a hó,


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

Annál inkább havazik.


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

Hull a hó és hózik zik, zik


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

Micimackó fázik zik,zik.


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

Pataki Attila élő adásban mesélt a testépítő UFO-ról, akivel Barcelonában találkozott. 
Hát lelke rajta......


----------



## Tálosné Silye Viktória (2014 November 21)

11,12,13,


----------



## benko.bernadettzita (2014 November 21)




----------



## benko.bernadettzita (2014 November 21)




----------



## benko.bernadettzita (2014 November 21)




----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)

1


----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)

2


----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)




----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)




----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)




----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)




----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)




----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)




----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)




----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)




----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)

11


----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)

12


----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)

13


----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)

14


----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)

15


----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)

16


----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)

17


----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)

18


----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)

19


----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)

20


----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)




----------



## gyongy41 (2014 November 21)




----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

Jövőhétre hideget mondanak.


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

Kesztyűt, sálat, sapkát elővenni.


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

Tavaly kimaradt a hóember.


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

Remélem idén nem.


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

Nemsokára jön a télapó is.


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

Aztán az újév is eljön.


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

És ismét eltelt 1 év.


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

2014 után....


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

Jön 2015.


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

Aztán 2016


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

Majd 2017....


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

Utána 2018


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

2019


----------



## melus814 (2014 November 22)

És 2020


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Nem számít, milyen mélyről indulunk, csak elszántság kell a sikerhez. A cél terv nélkül csupán kívánság marad."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Kevés dolgot tudunk pillanatok alatt megváltoztatni, de egyet bármikor: a hozzáállásunkat. Állandóan a kezünkben van a lehetőség, hogy döntsünk. Feladjuk vagy megcsináljuk. Sírunk vagy nevetünk. Depressziósak leszünk vagy a megoldást keressük. Pánikba esünk vagy a lehetőségeinkre koncentrálunk... a döntsès a Te kezedben"


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Az idő értékesebb, mint a pénz. Pénzed lehet több, de időd véges."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Az okosság nem más, mint kiművelt szemtelenség."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"A kudarc csupán kerülőút, nem zsákutca."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Nincsenek véletlenek...csupán olyan célok, amiket még nem értettünk meg."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Sosem jutsz át az óceánon, ha félsz szem elől veszíteni a partokat."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"A nagy fizetés és az alacsony felelősség egy nagyon ritka páros..."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Aki legyőz egy másik embert az erős, de aki legyőzi saját magát, az hatalmas!"


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"A győztesek olyan vesztesek, akik felálltak és még egyszer megpróbálták."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"A barlang, amibe leginkább félsz bemenni, rejti a legnagyobb kincset."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"A jövő tiszta lap, mi döntjük el, mit írunk rá."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Ne próbáld megmondani a folyónak, merre folyjon."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Tanulj úgy, mintha örökké élnél, élj úgy, mintha holnap meghalnál."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Az elme edzése táplálja a lelket."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"A pihenésre akkor van szükséged, amikor nincs időd rá."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"A cselekedet az intelligencia valódi mércéje."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Mindenki vágyik az elismerésre. Ha értékesnek tartasz valakit, ne tartsd titokban előtte!"


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Az élet nem önmagad megtalalásáról, hanem önmagad megteremtéséről szól."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Mindent megkaphatsz. Csak nem mindent egyszerre."


----------



## Grycon (2014 November 22)

"Bármilyen kétségnek a cselekvés vethet véget."


----------



## Sarkanyolo (2014 November 24)

Grycon írta:


> "Bármilyen kétségnek a cselekvés vethet véget."


+1


----------



## Sarkanyolo (2014 November 24)

Kiskacsa fürdik, fekete tóban


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

Sziasztok!
első


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

Második.


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

Harmadik.


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

Negyedik.


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

Ötödik.


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

Hatodik.


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

A hetedik Te magad légy


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

nyolcadik


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

kilencedik


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

tizedik


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

onze


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

douze


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

treize


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

quatorze


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

quinze


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

seize


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

dix-sept


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

dix-huit


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

dix-neuf


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)

Húsz!
Sziasztok!


----------



## palocsimomo (2014 November 25)




----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)




----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

1


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

2


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

4


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

5


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

6


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

7


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

8


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

9*


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

10


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

11


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

12


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

13


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

14


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

15


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

16


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

17


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

18


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

19


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

................


----------



## dudasandi26 (2014 December 1)

?)


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

20


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

19


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

18


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

17


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

16


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

15


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

14


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

13


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

12


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

11


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

10


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

9


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

8


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

7


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

6


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

5


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

4


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

3


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

2


----------



## Toto_6312 (2014 December 1)

1


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

A barátod az, aki mindent tud rólad, és mégis szeret.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

Sok ember fog ki- és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

Sajnos nem mindig válnak valóra az álmaink, viszont az igaz barátaink mindig mellettünk állnak, hogy kijózanítsanak.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

Nem az számít, hogy egy hatalmas óceán partján gyönyörködsz a naplementében, vagy lopott perceidben egy pici tó kacsáit nézed. Csak az számít, ül-e melletted valaki.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

A régi barátokkal kapcsolatban az egyik legnagyobb áldás, hogy az ember megengedheti magának, hogy hülyét csináljon magából előttük.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

A barátság az égvilágon semmit nem követel, kivéve egyvalamit: őszinteséget. Csak ezt az egyet, de ez nem kevés.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

Nagyra becsülöm azt a barátom, aki időt talál számomra a naptárában, de még jobban szeretem azt, aki elő sem veszi a naptárát, ha rólam van szó.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

A barát az az ember, aki mellett mersz önmagad lenni!


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

Ellenségről ritkábban derül ki, hogy barát, mint fordítva.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

A barát az, aki akkor van melletted, amikor máshol kellene lennie.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

Ne feledd, akinek barátai vannak, nem lehet felesleges!


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

Csak régi barátok tudnak összeveszni, nyersen egymásra támadni, majd kibékülni, mivel barátságuk kiállta az idő próbáját.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

Mindenki hallja, hogy mit mondasz, a barátok meghallják azt, amit mondasz, de az igazi barát figyel arra is, amit nem mondasz ki.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

A barátok azok, akik megkérdezik, hogy vagy, és várnak a válaszra.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

Azért jó, ha az embernek vannak barátnői, mert amikor az ember nem tudja, mit csinál, van, aki tudja helyette.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

A legnagyobb ajándék, amit embertársadnak adhatsz, az, hogy őszinte szívvel figyelsz rá.


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

Aki korán kel aranyat lel.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

A jó barátok egy megaláztatás után kerülik egymást. A legjobb barátok úgy tesznek, mintha semmi sem történt volna.


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

A barát az egyetlen személy, aki ki tudja javítani a hibáidat - de van annyi esze, hogy meg sem próbálja.


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*A harag rossz tanácsadó!*


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

Barát az, ki megértést kínál, ha az élet meggyötör, kinek mindig van annyi mosolya, mely derűssé varázsolja a napodat, ki elfogad olyannak, amilyen vagy, s boldog, hogy épp ilyennek lát.


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*A tiltott gyümölcs a legédesebb.*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Adj a tótnak szállást, kiver a házadból.*


----------



## amalka84 (2014 December 1)

Azt hiszed, nekem nem fáj? Fáj, és sokáig fájni fog. Aztán eljön majd az a pillanat is, amikor minden fájdalom nélkül azt fogjuk mondani, emlékszem, volt egyszer egy barátom.


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Aki hibátlan lovat keres, járhat gyalog.*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Csalánba nem üt a mennykő.*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Éhes disznó makkal álmodik.*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Él, mint Marci Hevesen.*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Ha rövid a kardod, toldd meg egy lépéssel.*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Ha hallgattál volna, bölcs maradtál volna*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Ízlések és pofonok különbözőek.*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Járt utat a járatlanért el ne hagyj!*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Jobb ma egy veréb, mint holnap egy túzok.*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Ki mint veti ágyát, úgy alussza álmát!*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Madarat tolláról, embert barátjáról*.


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Más kárán tanul az okos.*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Nagy az Isten állatkertje!*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Nem zörög a haraszt, ha a szél nem fújja.*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Ökör iszik magában.*


----------



## Ali27 (2014 December 1)

*Sokat ígér a világ, de keveset ad.*


----------



## spunky (2014 December 2)

Megnyomtam a tetszik gombot, de nem jelent meg a rejtett tartalom. Állandó tagnak kell lennem, ahhoz, hogy le tudjam tölteni, illetve, hogy megjelenjen?

Köszönöm előre is a válaszokat!


----------



## rotian (2014 December 2)

még mindig próba


----------



## rotian (2014 December 2)

már nem sok kell


----------



## spunky (2014 December 2)

Mindenki a sajat maga szerencsejenek a kovacsa.


----------



## spunky (2014 December 2)

Lakva ismerszik meg az ember.


----------



## rotian (2014 December 2)

már csak 1-2 kell


----------



## rotian (2014 December 2)

sok lúd disznót győz


----------



## spunky (2014 December 2)

Bizonytalan, mint a kutya vacsoraja.


----------



## spunky (2014 December 2)

Járt utat a járatlanért el ne hagyj!


----------



## spunky (2014 December 2)

Kockázat nélkül nincs siker.


----------



## spunky (2014 December 3)

A harag rossz tanácsadó!


----------



## spunky (2014 December 3)

Addig nyújtózkodj, ameddig a takaród ér.


----------



## spunky (2014 December 3)

A könyvek néma mesterek.


----------



## spunky (2014 December 3)

A lehetőségeidhez mérten alakítsd vágyaidat


----------



## spunky (2014 December 3)

A hazug embert hamarabb utolérik, mint a sánta kutyát.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Én is szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Mint minden művészi alkotás, az élet is megköveteli, hogy elgondolkodjunk rajta.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Lehet, hogy egyedül halunk meg, de ez nem azt jelenti, hogy egyedül is kell élnünk.


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Az emberélet útjának felén
egy nagy sötétlő erdőbe jutottam,
mivel az igaz utat nem lelém.
Ó szörnyű elbeszélni, mi van ottan,
s milyen e sűrű, kusza, vad vadon:
már rágondolva reszketek legottan.
A halál nem sokkal rosszabb, tudom.
De hogy megértsd a Jót, mit ott találtam,
hallanod kell, mit láttam az úton."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Akkortájt olyan álmodozva jártam:
nem is tudom, hogyan kerültem arra,
csak a jó útról valahogy leszálltam.
De mikor rábukkantam egy hegyaljra,
hol véget ért a völgy, mély, mint a pince,
melyben felébredt lelkem aggodalma,
a hegyre néztem s láttam, hogy gerince
már a csillag fényébe öltözött,
mely másnak drága vezetője, kincse."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Így bátorságom kissé visszajött,
mely távol volt szívemből teljes éjjel,
melyet töltöttem annyi kín között.
És mint ki tengerről jött, sok veszéllyel,
amint kiért lihegve, visszafordul,
még egyszer a vad vízen nézni széjjel:
úgy lelkem, még remegve borzalomtul
végignézett a kiállt úton újra,
melyen még élve senki sem jutott túl."


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Örülök ennek az oldalnak


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Nagyon tetszik


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

Majd fáradt testemet kissé kifújva
megint megindulék a puszta lejtőn,
mindég alsóbb lábam feszítve súlyra.
És ím, amint meredni kezde lejtőm,
egy fürge, könnyű párduc tűnt elémbe
szép foltos bőrrel, csábosan, megejtőn.
S nem tágított utamból tarka képe,
inkább elzárta s úgy előmbe hágott,
hogy futni fordultam már, visszalépve.


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Hasznos dolgok vannak


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)




----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

.


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Szuper


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

)


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Nem tudom illik e mar előre kérni itt


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Szükségem lenne nekem is pár kottara


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Nos tehat ahogy irtam kottakat


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Magyar mulatós kottak


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Modern


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)




----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Vagy hallgatok is jogetnek


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

H


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Amúgy szeretek keresgélni itt


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Vannak jo dolgok itt


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Köszi a lehwtoseget


----------



## Zsamopista (2014 December 3)

Nyugodtan írjatok kerjetek


----------



## vanita75 (2014 December 3)

Köszi a tanácsokat.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Azt hiszem, az életünk nem más, mint megélt pillanataink összessége. Egyes pillanatok arról szólnak, kik vagyunk, míg mások arról, hogy kik lehettünk volna.


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

De hajnal aranyozta a világot
s feljött a nap azon csillagsereggel,
mely véle volt, midőn e szép csodákat
megmozdítá Isten az első reggel:
úgy hogy nekem reményt az ellenségre
vínom párduccal s tarka szörnyeteggel
adott az óra s évszak édessége:
de jaj! a félelem megint leláncolt,
feltűnvén egy oroszlán szörnyű képe:
mely emelt fővel közeledni látszott
s dühös éhséggel zsákmányát kereste,
úgy hogy a lég tőle remegni látszott.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

A boldogság a legtöbb emberből, úgy látom, megszökött,
Kiszolgáltatva élünk a pokol és a menny között,
Sok a kísértés, de próbálok nem elesni,
A mennyországot, rájöttem, csak magunkban kell keresni.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Elhervad a rózsa, lehull a levél!
Ezért születünk hát, ez az életi cél?
Csak eddig a pálya, semmit se tovább,
Vagy itten az ember csak öltözik át?
Mi itten örök: a halál-e vagy a lét?
Hol itten a kezdet, hol és van-e vég?
Mi itt a csalódás, hol itten az álom,
Vajh innen-e, avagy túl a határon?


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Élni tudni és élni merni,
néha járatlan úton menni,
nem csak rohanni, meg-megállni
azt, ami szép, körülcsodálni.


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"S egy nőstényfarkas, melynek vézna teste
terhesnek tűnt föl minden céda vággyal
s ki miatt lőn már annyi népnek veszte.
Ez megbénított olyan bénasággal,
hogy elvesztém a magasság reményét
a láttából eredő gyávasággal.
És mint ki lesné kocka nyereményét,
ha jő a pillanat, mely vakra forgat,
búsan átkozza játékos merényét:
olyanná tőn engem e nyugtalan vad,
mely újra elűzött a magasságtól
 ama vidékre, ahol a nap hallgat."


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Lehet, hogy nem vagy gyáva, és
A végén te maradsz állva,
De mire jó úgy ez az élet,
Hogyha futnod kell, amíg éled?


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Az életben végső soron minden ember két dolog között választhat: alkot vagy pusztít, szeret vagy gyűlöl.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Az élet olyan, mint a víz, elfolyik, nem marad meg belőle semmi sem. Legalább szép legyen az emléked.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Az élet olyan, mint a borosüveg! Sohasem lehet tudni, kinek a fejéhez vágják!


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Az élet nem arról szól, hogy milyen gyorsan futsz, vagy milyen kecsesen. (...) Az élet kiképzőtábor, ahol ki kell tartanunk minden nehézség és gond ellenére.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Nem a pénz csinál engem, hanem én csinálom a pénzt. Az életet szeretem, és az fontosabb, mint a tuti üzlet.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Az értelme az életnek szerintem a termékenység, ha valami olyat tud létrehozni valaki, ami addig nem volt.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Az élet vesszők, nem pedig pontok sorozata.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Csak egy jó tanács: ha önmagad elől menekülsz, ne nézz tükörbe.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Élni akarok, mielőtt meghalnék. Egyes-egyedül ennek van értelme.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Nem az a legnagyobb baj, ha rossz dolgok történnek velünk. A legrosszabb az, ha semmi nem történik.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Az élet döntés: élhetünk fekete-fehérben vagy élhetünk színesben. Én a szivárvány több millió árnyalatát választom!


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Maga az élet a legcsodálatosabb tündérmese.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Van egy alapigazság: ha visszafelé nézünk, megérthetjük az életünket, de még haldokolva is előre kell néznünk ahhoz, hogy leéljük.


----------



## dinka1203 (2014 December 3)

Minden átmeneti, mindannyian vendégségben vagyunk ezen a bolygón.


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"És míg így én, távol a napvilágtól
tépődtem: ím valakit mintha látnék:
rekedtnek tűnt fel hosszú némaságtól.
Jött a nagy pusztában; s én rákiálték,
amint megláttam: »Könyörülj meg rajtam,
akárki vagy, igaz ember vagy árnyék!«
Felelt: »Nem ember, ember régen voltam.
Szüleim Mantovából mind a ketten
lombardok voltak: de már rég meg holtam."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Bár későcskén, _sub Julio_ születtem,
jó Augustus alatt Rómában éltem,
hívén a régi, hazug istenekben.
Költő valék és versben elregéltem,
mint menekült, míg nagy Ilion égett,
Anchises jámbor magzata az éjben.
De mondd, mi hajt a völgybe vissza téged?
Mért nem törekszel fel a szép halomra,
melyen kívül nem lelhetsz üdvösséget?«"


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

'»Vergiliusz vagy hát s ajkadról omla
ama hatalmas ének égi víze?« -
feleltem s szégyen szállt a homlokomra. -
»Ó minden költők dicsősége, dísze,
ki könyved oly buzgón szereti régen,
legyen mostan kegyedben némi része.
Mesterem, mintaképem vagy te nékem,
te vagy csupán, kitől örökbe kaptam
a zengzetes szót, mely ma büszkeségem."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Látod, előttem milyen szörnyű vad van,
védj tőle, híres bölcs, mert szembeszállni...
vérem remeg a puszta gondolatban!«
»Tenéked másik úton kell ma járni« -
felelt, midőn meglátta, hogy sírok -,
»ha nem akarsz e vad helyen megállni:
Mert ez a szörny, kitől könnyed csorog,
útjába állna, bárki közelednék,
úgy hogy halála lenne e birok."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"És oly gonosz, hogy sohse csöndesednék,
rossz vágyának sohasem elég a kár
s evés után csak annál éhesebb még.
Sok állat van, kihez nősténynek áll
és még több fog ennek utána lenni,
míg eljő, ki megölje, az Agár.
Ez nem kíván földet, sem ércet enni,
hanem erényt, bölcsességet, szerelmet
s Feltro s Feltro között fog megjelenni."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Itáliának üdvöt hoz s kegyelmet,
kiért harcolt Turnus s a szűz Camilla
s Euryalus és Nisus, társa mellett.
Minden városon által űzi, vijja
e rossz vadat, míg a pokolba szálland,
honnét az ős irigység fényre hívta.
Miért is úgy hiszem, javadra váland,
ha most követsz és az én vezetésem
utat neked az örök helyre tárand,
hol elszorulsz majd annyi szenvedésen,
láttán a sok keserves antik árnynak
s az új halált kívánó bús nyögésen."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Onnan azokhoz mégy, kik bízva várnak
a tűzben is, mert egykor, úgy remélik,
- bármikor -, a boldog seregbe szállnak.
S ha te is vágysz felhágni majd az égig,
lesz egy lélek, ki méltóbb nálam arra,
vele hagylak, nem kísérhetlek végig.
Mert a Császár, kinek fenn áll hatalma,
általam (mert törvénye ellen éltem)
nem engedi, hogy nyílna birodalma."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Úr mindenütt s ott kormányoz az égben,
ó boldog, kit oda választ az üdvre,
hol városában ül királyi székben!«
S én szóltam: »Költő, kérlek könyörögve
azon Istenre, kit te nem ismertél,
hogy ne jussak ennyi kínra se többre,
hogy ahova ígérted, elvezetnél,
hogy lássam a szent Péter kapuját
s a szörnyű jajt a kárhozott seregnél.«
Elindult, és én követtem nyomát."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

*MÁSODIK ÉNEK*

*Vergiliusz és Beatrice
*


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Eltávozott a nap, megjött az éjjel
s a földi lelkek fáradalma, búja
enyhén oszlott a barna légbe széjjel.
Csak én magam készültem háborúra
a szánalommal éppúgy, mint az úttal,
melyet emlékem híven rajzol újra.
Ó Múzsa, nagy szellem, tiéd ez új dal,
ó lélek, aki írod, amit láttam,
nemességed elválik majd ezúttal!"


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Kezdém: »Ó költő, vezető barátom!
vizsgáld erőmet, vajon tehetős-e,
mielőtt útra mernéd bízni bátran.
Te regélted, hogy Silviusnak őse
még mint romlandó testnek viselője
lett halhatatlan dolgok ismerőse:
azért, ha a gonoszság Gyűlölője
kegyelte őt elgondolván, ki és mi,
és hogy mily nagy hatás árad ki tőle,
azt nem méltatlan emberészbe vésni,
mert az Istennek fenn az égi honban
Róma atyjául őt tetszett kinézni."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Amely s aki - hogy a valót kimondjam -
öröktől voltak rendelve a helyre,
hol nagy Péter utóda ül a trónban.
S oly dolgokat látott útján (amelyre
éneket mondtál), melyekből kisarjadt
a pápa dísze, s az ő győzedelme.
Aztán e tájra szállt még, hogy bizalmat
adjon, a Választott Edény, a hitre,
amely az üdvnek útján első harmat.
De én, hogy menjek? Engemet ki hítt le?
nem vagyok Aeneas, se Pál, se lélek,
kit én vagy bárki méltónak tekintne."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Azért, ha mégis ilyen útra térek,
félek, hogy balga lennék, balga bátor.
Bölcs vagy; megértesz jobban, mint beszélek.«
S mint kit tervében újabb terve gátol
s amit előbb akart, most nem akarja,
úgy, hogy egészen eláll szándokától:
úgy néztem én fel e setét hegyaljra:
új fontolás emésztvén vágyamat meg,
melynek oly gyors volt első diadalma"


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"»Ha jól értettem fontoló szavad meg« -
felelt a nagyszívű költőnek árnya -,
»lelkedben téged gyávaság ragadt meg,
melynek az embert meg-megcsapja szárnya,
hogy tisztes szándokától visszaretten,
mint félős bestiát ijeszti álma.
Hogy hát ez úrrá ne legyen szívedben,
elmondom, mit hallottam, ami rábírt,
hogy megsajnáltalak és idejöttem."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"A _lebegők_ közt voltam mostanáig
s egy üdvözült hölgy szólított, felém jött,
oly szép, hogy kértem, parancsolna bármit.
Csillagnál jobban csillagszeme fénylett
s beszélni kezdett halkan, csupa kellem,
szavában angyalok zenéje rémlett:
"Ó szolgálatkész mantuai szellem,
kinek a híred áll még a világon
s megáll, míg a világ lesz, bármi ellen:
sors üldözöttje, nékem jó barátom
áll, gátolva az útján, puszta partnál,
hogy gyáván már-már megfordulni látom."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"S félek, hogy tévelygésben oly zavart már
az után, mit hallék az égben róla,
hogy segítségre vágyam késve hajt már.
De menj! talán majd ád az ékes szóra,
menj! amivel csak mentséget remélhet,
segítsd s szívemnek légy vigasztalója.
Beatrice vagyok, ki menni kérlek,
jöttem, ahova vágyom visszatérni,
szerelem hítt le s teszi, hogy beszéljek.
Gyakran foglak majd tégedet dicsérni,
ha majd megint az Úr elébe térek."
Elnémult akkor s én kezdtem beszélni:"


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

" "Erénynek hölgye, kinek egy erényed
teszi, hogy fajunk fölülmúlja minden
tartalmát az ég legszűkebb körének,
parancsod olyan gyönyörnek tekintem,
hogy itt _későnek_ tetszenék a _kész_;
szükség arról többet beszélni nincsen.
De mondd, hogyan lehet, hogy mit se félsz
e mély középpontig _onnan_ leszállni,
ahova vágyad égve visszanéz?"
"Mert oly buzgón látszol tudásra várni,
elmondom hát" - felelte - "nem titok,
miért nem félek onnan idejárni. "


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

" Félni csak oly dolgoktól lehet ok,
amelyeknek hatalmából baj érhet;
másoktól nem, mert ártalmatlanok.
Engem az Isten, Övé a dicséret,
úgy alkotott, hogy kínotok nem érzem,
és lángotok hozzám közel se férhet.
Szent Hölgy ül fönnyen, ki a szenvedésen,
amelyhez küldlek, oly szánalmat érez,
hogy rést ütött a zordon Végezésen."
Ez kérve fordult Lúcia szívéhez,
s szólt: "Segítségért eped egy híved lent:
rád bízom őt, ki annyi sebből vérez." "


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Lúcia, ki gyűlöl minden kegyetlent,
jött, ahol ős Rákhelnek állt a széke,
ki mellé engem ültetett kötött rend.
S szólt: "Beatrice, Isten büszkesége,
mért nem segíted azt, ki úgy szeret,
miattad rá se néz a léha népre?
Nem hallod, amint sírva kesereg?
nem látod, amint küzd a zord halállal,
hullámban, mely nagyobb mint tengerek!"


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Nincs földön, aki úgy törtetne vállal,
futni a kártól vagy hasznocska végett,
mint én ezt hallva, versenyt a madárral,
jöttem, elhagyva boldog égi széket,
bízván beszéded híres erejében,
mely dicsőség annak, ki hall s tenéked."
Míg így beszélt hozzám, fényes szemében
könny csillant meg s fordulva eltakarta
és ez tett gyorssá ide jönni éppen:
és jöttem hozzád, amint ő akarta
és megmentettelek a bestiától,
mely e szép lejtőn utad megzavarta."


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

"Nos hát, mi lesz? Mért, mért állsz itt? mi gátol?
mért hogy szívedben gyávaság a féreg?
mért nem vagy merni bíró, tettre bátor,
miután három ily hölgy, tiszta lélek
gondol ügyedre mennyek udvarában,
s én is szavammal annyi jót ígérek?«
Mint kis virág, mely fagyos éjszakában
hajlott és zárt, s mihelyt naptól fehér lett,
nyílva szárán emelkedik magában:
a fáradt virtus bennem úgy feléledt
s a jóra bölcs merés szívembe szállván,
mint bátor ember kezdtem ily beszédet: "


----------



## Házisárkány Sokadik (2014 December 3)

" »Ó kegyes, aki könyörül az árván,
s te is, ki hallgatsz rá, ki benned bízik,
igaz szavára rögtön ideszállván!
Szívemben vágyak olyan tüze izzik
elmenni a vészes úton, szavadra,
hogy első tervem új életre hízik.
Menj! legyünk ketten eggyek akaratra:
te mesterem, parancsolóm, vezérem.«
Így szóltam. S akkor, ő elől haladva,
indultunk a mélységes erdőszélen. "


----------



## Gabooca (2014 December 5)

"Ma olvastam egy történetet, szomorú vége volt. Nem tudtam nyugodni, amíg ki nem találtam hozzá egy boldog befejezést. Én mindig boldogan fejezem majd be a történeteimet. Engem nem izgat, hogy „élethű-e”, avagy sem. Attól lesz élethű, hogy így kéne történnie."


----------



## Gabooca (2014 December 5)

"Egy olvasó ezernyi életet megél, mielőtt meghal – mondta Jojen. – Az az ember, aki nem olvas, csak egyet."


----------



## Gabooca (2014 December 5)

"Mások elnézést kérnek, de nem gondolják komolyan. „Ne haragudj, de igazán nem kellett volna…” vagy „Ne haragudj, de én nem…” Úgy kérnek bocsánatot, hogy közben elmagyarázzák, hogy nekik volt igazuk, ami szerintem pont az ellenkezője egy bocsánatkérésnek."


----------



## Gabooca (2014 December 5)

"Mint amikor alszol, és a fejedben számtalan esemény és cselekmény, kép és érzés váltja egymást, míg valójában nem történik veled semmi, de a világ addig is halad, míg te alszol, és mindenről lemaradsz. Vagy olyan, mint amikor olvas az ember: megvilágosodsz, ledöbbensz, elgondolkodsz és letörsz, míg körülötted mindenki éli az életét, te pedig mások képzelt életét éled meg, de azt is csak fejben."


----------



## Gabooca (2014 December 5)

"Ismered azt az érzést, amikor tudod, hogy valami nagyon jó dolog fog veled történni, amit semmi sem ronthat el, ami már nem változhat, és te még egy kicsit váratod, húzod az időt, hogy fokozd a pillanat csodáját? Ülsz és vársz, tudod, hogy csak rajtad múlik, mikor kezdődik el, de nem sietsz, mert tudod, hogy megvár, hogy át fogod élni, és ez az érzés megnyugtat, boldogít, és ülsz és várod, hogy teljesen átjárjon."


----------



## Gabooca (2014 December 5)

"– Hol vannak a könyveid? – kérdezte Adelaide.
Intézett nekem egy lakrészt kiszolgálással a Holbornban, ott maradhattam, amíg nem találok állandó bérleményt. Földszint. Nincs lépcső.
– Nincsenek könyveim – vallottam be, és selyempapírba csomagoltam egy újabb tánctrófeát.
– Miután elolvastam, beadom őket az Oxfamba. Olyan sok helyet foglalnának!
Adelaide szörnyülködést színlelt.
– Ha egyszer elolvastál egy könyvet, egy életre összetartoztok. Nem tudtad?
– Még a ponyvaregényekkel is?
– Még a ponyvaregényekkel is."


----------



## Gabooca (2014 December 5)

"Amikor a bosszú útjára lépsz,
Azzal kezdd, hogy két sírt ásol:
Egyet az ellenségednek, egyet pedig magadnak."


----------



## Gabooca (2014 December 5)

"Gumicsizmában nem lehet erdei nimfa az ember."


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Az ember akkor unalmas, ha nem mond igazat. Aki őszinte és spontán, az mindig meglepő. És a meglepetések végtelen sora irtó izgalmas


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

"Az ember akkor unalmas, ha nem mond igazat. Aki őszinte és spontán, az mindig meglepő. És a meglepetések végtelen sora irtó izgalmas"


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Minden változik, és semmi sem az, aminek látszik,
Kétszer egy folyóba ugyanúgy nem lép senki...


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

"Nincs az az ügy a világon, amely számára ne következne el a döntő pillanat."


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

"A gondolatok néha kínzók. Van gondolat, amely, ha egyszer felbukkan, akkor nem tűnik el mindjárt (...), hanem visszatér, tízszer, százszor, makacsul ismétlődik, mint egy dalszövegből kiragadott félmondat."


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

"Az ember sohasem tudhatja. Ne nevezzünk unalmasnak egy estét, amíg véget nem ért."


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

"Ha (...) az ember nem tudja, mi az, amit lát, az ugyanolyan, mintha egyáltalán semmit sem látna"


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Minden nap megismételhetetlen, de szükségünk van valamire, amitől észrevesszük, és az emlékezetünkbe vésődik.


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Mostanában minden olyan furcsa. Csendes káosz uralkodik körülöttem. Mint akit beérzéstelenített az élet, érzem, hogy történni fog valami, de nem tudom, mi az. Vagy talán csak azért gondolom így, mert vágyom a változásra.


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Nem minden kilométer egyforma hosszú, s ennek az az oka, hogy az emberek sem egyformák. Néha még városhelyen is elég befordulni egy mellékutcába, s máris egészen más világban találjuk magunkat.


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

A csend adománya a fül számára felülmúlja a hangot.


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Vannak pillanatok, amikor úgy látjuk, hogy minden megváltozott körülöttünk; még a mozdulatok is új jelentőséget kapnak, talán a nap egyes órái is megváltoztatták helyüket


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Az élet mindig a hétköznapokon múlik. Szépek az ünnepek, jó várni őket, jó a vakáció, a szabadidő, de az élet a hétköznapok szépen csinálásából áll. És ez a legnehezebb.


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Vannak nagy pillanatok, olyanok, amik időről-időre megtörténnek, keringenek mindannyiunk élete körül, és csak arra várnak, hogy bekopogtassanak, hogy jöjjenek. Hatalmas erő van bennük, az viszont, hogy mit hogyan alakítanak, nagyban függ attól, hogy akarsz vagy nem. Akarsz élni, vagy csak éldegélsz. Mert bizony bekövetkeznek ők, csak épp az a nem mindegy, hogy a nagy változás előre visz, vagy összerombol mindent körülötted.


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Némelykor már tényleg úgy érzem, hogy elhagyhatom magamat egy országúton, vagy megelőzhetem egy utcán.


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Nem hiúság azt kívánni, hogy az ember jól nézzen ki; a hiúság az, ha azt hiszed, olyan jól nézel ki, hogy mindegy, mit viselsz.


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

A szürkeség időszakos, ha sokat teszel azért, amiben hiszel, az majd kiszínezi, eltünteti a fájdalmakat. De eleget kell tenni érte, mert a csodákat csak az kaphatja meg, aki hisz benne, és bízik abban, hogy megérdemli, hogy lesz majd olyan nap, amikor úgy ébred fel, hogy végre nem érzi magát kívülállónak


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Jó elfoglaltnak lenni (...), mert amikor az ember elfoglalt, megrohanja a számtalan, de feldolgozható napi probléma, amelyek kiszorítják a fájdalmat, és elfojtják a bűntudatot.


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Néha vissza kell néznünk, hogy tudjuk, a múltunk tanított meg értékelni a jövőnket.


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Amiket az ember csupán közjátéknak tekint, éppen azok adják az ember életét.


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Az élet nagy dolgait sosem tervezzük.


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Az instabilitás maga az élet, mivel az idők végtelenségéig változtatja a helyzetét, törekedve saját azonosságának megőrzésére.


----------



## tipetupa71 (2014 December 6)

Megtanulja az ember, hogy nem azok a percek a legsúlyosabbak, amelyekben valóban történik valami (...), hanem a látszólag ártatlanok, üresek.


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

sziasztok.


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

csa


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

1


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

2


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

3


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

4


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

5


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

6


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

7


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

8


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

9


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

10


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

11


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

12


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

13


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

14


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

15


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

16


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

17


----------



## itacska (2014 December 6)

18


----------



## Zorica85 (2014 December 7)

1


----------



## Zorica85 (2014 December 7)

2


----------



## Zorica85 (2014 December 7)

3


----------



## Zorica85 (2014 December 7)

4


----------



## Zorica85 (2014 December 7)

5


----------



## Zorica85 (2014 December 7)

6


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

ne má, h. csak idézgetünk


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

a


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

b


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

c


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

d


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

e


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

f


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

g


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

h


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

i


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

j


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

k


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

l


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

m


----------



## fried48 (2014 December 7)

n


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

"Néha szigetek buknak föl fejünkben, madarak szállnak el
fölöttük, új, csodálatos növényzet magvait hullajtják rájuk
A gép arcából is csurog verejték, anyák szeméből könny,
rólunk a munka olajcsöppjei
Lassan így fordul tovább a világ."


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Kanizsa József: Télapó
Sűrű pelyhekben hull a hó 
Csiszeg-csoszog Télapó. 
Nehéz puttony de nehéz, 
Van benne alma, méz.

Virgács és játék ezernyi, 
Télapó nem bírja elvinni. 
Szánra teszi -hej halihó, 
így folytatja Télapó.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Tökéletes nap...
Mert annyi jó dolog történt. Élmények. Találkozások. Beszélgetések. Új dolgok. És élvezem. Jól érzem magam. De mégsem ezektől tökéletes. A nap legszebb pillanata az, amikor csoda történik. Megmagyarázhatatlan csoda. Az, amikor az egyik lélek megérinti a másikat... amikor mosolyt tud csalni az arcodra, megnevettet, és érzem, ahogy szívedben felenged a jég, múlik a feszültség. Igen, ez. Ez a nap legcsodásabb, legszebb pillanata. Titokzatos csoda.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Aki nem mutogatja magát - ragyogni kezd. Aki nem dicsekszik - sikeres lesz. Aki nem követel tiszteletet, azt elfogadják vezetőnek. Aki nem küzd senkivel, azzal senki sem képes megküzdeni.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Amikor ezt az életnek hívott játékot játszod, emlékezz arra, hogy senki nem mondta, hogy igazságos lesz.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Elméd egy szerszám, amit úgy és arra használsz, ahogy és amire akarod.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Az emberek folyton hazudnak. Hazudnak, hogy jobban érezd magad. Hazudnak, hogy ők jobban érezzék magukat. Viccből is hazudnak. Azután van, amikor saját magadnak hazudsz.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Aki nem tudja, hogy ezt a kis világot te nagyobbá teszed, az nem érdemel meg téged.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Felejtsd el a valóságot. Csukd be a szemed. Gondolj arra, mit éreztél, mielőtt először megcsókolt, vagy először hozzád ért. Mielőtt közel kerültetek volna, te már ismerted a mosolyát, tudtad a szeme színét, és hogy mindig isteni illata van. És mikor végre rád nézett, egy hétig is bámultad volna, de semmi sem volt olyan, mint mikor először megérintett. Olyan volt, mintha csak ketten léteznétek, és csak gondolni sem tudtál arra, hogy valaha el kell válnod tőle.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Ha valamit meg akarsz szerezni, ami azelőtt még soha nem volt a tiéd, akkor valami olyat kell tenned, amit azelőtt még soha.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Minden elhalkul, ha egyszer eltűnünk.
Semmivé lesz, amit gyűjtögettünk.
Pedig hányszor összekaptunk miatta,
Látod, semmi se múlt volna rajta.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

A legkegyetlenebb dolog a csalfa remény.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Nem szabad hagynunk, hogy a jó modorú emberek túlságosan elkápráztassanak. Ők azok, akik barátságosan integetnek, még ha közben meg is lopnak. Ők azok, akik szívélyesen üdvözölnek, még ha éppen a titkainkat próbálják is kilesni. Ők azok, akik kávéval kínálnak, miközben épp feljelentenek a rendőrségen. És ne húzzuk fel az orrunkat, ha valaki nyíltan goromba velünk, mert meglehet, hogy éppen a legnemesebb szándékkal teszi.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Ha kibírsz még egy menetet, amiről azt hitted, nem bírod ki - az adja az élet igazi értelmét.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Úgy tartják, a kísértésnek ellenállni... az az igazi jellempróba.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Az élet nem arról szól, hogy mindenki azt kapja, amit szeretne vagy amit megálmodott. Közel sem! Az ember csalódik, félreismer, rosszul dönt, és még sorolhatnám a bajokat. Ezek elől a menekülés nem a dac, hanem a felismerés és a problémák megoldása, akár kibeszélésükkel.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

- Olyan furcsa, hogy két ember, akik szerették, a végén meggyűlölik egymást. Hogy lehetséges?
- Az a kérdés, miért hagyják, hogy így legyen? Mindenki raktározza az érzéseit, megbánást, haragot, dühöt. Legtöbben kiengedik néha, hogy ne nyomja úgy a lelküket. Így megbirkózhatnak vele.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Miért válasszuk külön ezt az életet és a következőt, amikor egymásból születnek?


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Egy férfi sose legyen a barátja annak a nőnek, akit akar.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Nem kell hinnünk az ördögben, sem az Istenben, hisz mindketten hisznek bennünk, hogy utunk feléjük visz. A választás a miénk.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Egy harcot nem mindig az ellenségeink ellen vívunk. Az életben néha önmagunk ellen is küzdeni kell. Ilyenkor pedig dacolni kell a kimenetelével, még ha szakadék is tátong előttünk. Bátran meg kell támadni a következő napot. És ha végül győzünk ebben a küzdelemben, elmondhatjuk, hogy ismerjük önmagunkat.

Ezel - Bosszú mindhalálig


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Aki folyamatosan a múltat kéri számon, az a jelenét is a múltban éli (...), és olyan valóságosnak hiszi, mint a saját tükörképét. Ha pedig megüti, nem a kép sérül meg, hanem a kéz, ami odacsap.


----------



## Leangels (2014 December 7)

Igazából senki sem hal meg. Érdekel, miért? Ezentúl is ott élsz mindenkiben, aki valaha is ismert téged, akire hatottál, nem számít, mennyire. (...) Beszélnek majd rólad, sosem felejtenek el, mert sosem mész el... sosem fogsz meghalni; ugyanis szerettek és szerettél.


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

egy


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

szép esős estét


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

holnap is esik


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

ez van


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

brrrrr hideg van


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

ketto


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

harom


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

almos vagyok


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

megyek alszom


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

holnap folyt köv


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

mar megint esik


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

jó reggelt mindenki


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

éljen megint szép napunk van


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

épp kávézom


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

borús a hangulatom máma


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

sárban dagonyázhatunk


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

kettő


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

négy, ott egy légy


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

hapci Benő tüsszög


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

hatható ellenszer a zsepi


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

még nem ittam meg a kávémat


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

nyolc


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

elfogyott a kávém


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

5


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

5


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

6


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

8


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

9


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

10


----------



## binezke (2014 December 8)

Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

11


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

12


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

13


----------



## binezke (2014 December 8)

Azért számokat írni.....


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

14 Miért?
Nem mindegy?


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

15


----------



## binezke (2014 December 8)

Igazad lehet, így a leggyorsabb.
Ma nincs suli? Bocs a kérdést...


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

16


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

éljen nem esik


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

Van, de most nincs órám. Úgyhogy beregisztrálok a kollégáknak.


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

itt esik


----------



## binezke (2014 December 8)

Jó munkát!


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

Köszönöm


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

Ez az utolsó és meg is van.


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

húsz


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

még írok nem számoltam hogy hol tartok


----------



## binezke (2014 December 8)

Ez gyorsan ment.


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

subapp *subba*


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

ének az esőben idő van


----------



## Suli14 (2014 December 8)

E volt a cél


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

írkálok firkálok


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

zuhé, felhőszakadás, zivatar, zápor


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

ennyi


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

Boldog télapót mindenkinek!


----------



## koo11 (2014 December 8)

ha kicsit késve is


----------



## binezke (2014 December 8)

itt nem esik, de szomorkás az idő....


----------



## binezke (2014 December 8)

Lassan a Jézuska jön....


----------



## binezke (2014 December 8)

Áldott Ádventi készülődést mindenkinek!!!


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

*A HELYSÉG KALAPÁCSA*
_
Hősköltemény négy énekben_

Első ének


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

Szeretnek az istenek engem,
Rémítő módra szeretnek:


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

Megajándékoztanak ők


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

Oly ritka tüdővel,


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

Mely a csatavészek
Világrendítő dúlakodásit


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

Illendőn elkurjantani képes,


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

S melyet tőlem minden kántor irígyel.


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

És hogy férfi legyen,


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

Lön az égi hatalmak irántami hajlandóságából


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

A széles tenyerű Fejenagy,


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

A helységi kovács,


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

Költőileg elnevezé:


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

A helység kalapácsa. -


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

Ti, kik erős lélekkel birván,


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

Meg nem szeppentek a harci morajtól,


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

Halljátok szavamat!


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

De ti, akiknek szíve


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

Keményebb dolgoknál


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

A test alsó részébe hanyatlik,


----------



## danceangel (2014 December 9)

Oh ti kerűljétek szavamat!


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

Legalább húsz fok hideg van,


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

szelek és emberek énekelnek,


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

a lombok meghaltak, de született egy ember,


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

meleg magvető hitünkről
komolyan gondolkodnak a földek,


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

az uccák biztos szerelemmel


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

siető szíveket vezetnek,


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

csak a szomorú szeretet latolgatja,


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

hogy jó most, ahol nem vágtak ablakot,


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

fa nélkül is befűl az emberektől;


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

de hová teszik majd a muskátlikat?


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

Fölöttünk csengőn, tisztán énekel az ég


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

s az újszülött rügyező ágakkal


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

lángot rak a fázó homlokok mögé. 
/József Attila: Karácsony


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

Magyarország messzire van.


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

Magyarország hegyeken túl van.


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

Onnan, rigókkal, éneklőkkel
jönne rövidke szoknyácskában,


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

hajnal volna,


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

szellős,
világos,


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

szép, tiszta üllők csengenének.


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

Uram, nem látta Magyarországot?


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

Tudom , nehéz a nyelve.


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

Tudom, nehéz a szívem.


----------



## somogyimzs (2014 December 10)

Uram, nem látta Magyarországot?
(József Attila)


----------



## ae-chan (2014 December 11)

Szep estet


----------



## ae-chan (2014 December 11)

ae-chan írta:


> Szep estet


Ha nincs is meg annyira este, de mar sotet van


----------



## ae-chan (2014 December 11)

Jatszook


----------



## ae-chan (2014 December 11)

ae-chan írta:


> Jatszook


1 palya pipa


----------



## ae-chan (2014 December 11)

Annyi az oromnek, ez mar nehezebb


----------



## ae-chan (2014 December 11)

Elidozunk egy kicsiket


----------



## ae-chan (2014 December 11)

Valami vacsora otlet?


----------



## ae-chan (2014 December 11)

ae-chan írta:


> Valami vacsora otlet?


hm.. meg semmi xdxd


----------



## ae-chan (2014 December 11)

Sikerult a 2. palya


----------



## ae-chan (2014 December 11)

Lassan, de biztosan


----------



## ae-chan (2014 December 11)

Haladunk


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

Sziasztok. (Egy)


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

Ééés kettő.


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

Három?


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

Négy!


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

Öt.


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

Hat,


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

hét;


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

nyolc:


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

kilenc?!


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

"tíz"


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

-tizenegy


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

- tizenkettő -


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

<tizenhárom>


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

{tizennégy}


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

^^^tizenöt


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

Kezdek bajban lenni, a tizenhatot kihagyom inkább.


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

*tizenhét*


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

tizennyóc'


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

Tizenkilenc???


----------



## duablo (2014 December 13)

HÚSZ!!!


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

vicc:


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

A paraszt gyerek


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

csajozik a diszkóban


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

Szól a csajnak


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

Mi van a lábad között?


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

Tűz!


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

Megsüthetem benne a kolbászom?


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

Nem jó, most lekvárt főzök.


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

És hátul a gázon?


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

Még 7


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

Vicc2:


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

A szőke csajt


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

bezárják egy üres szobába


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

két vasgolyóval.


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

Mi történik?


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

Az egyiket elrontja,


----------



## zsala60 (2014 December 13)

a másikat elveszti.


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

AAAAAAAA


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

BBBBBBBB


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

CCCCCCCC


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

DDDDDDD


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

EEEEEEEE


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

ÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

GYGYGYGYGYGYGY


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

IIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

ÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍ


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

LYLYLYLYLYLY


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

++++++1


----------



## kcsvera (2014 December 13)

+2 Biztosra megyek


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

virita írta:


> Sok ember fog ki- és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben. (Eleanor Roosevelt)


Van ilyen?


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

Kis karácsony,


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

nagy karácsony,


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

Kisült-e már


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

a kalácsom?


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

Ha kisült már


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

ide véle,


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

Had egyem meg


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

melegében!


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

10s


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

11d


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

12sdf


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

13sdfg


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

14sdfgh


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

15dfgh


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

16dfghj


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

17fghj


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

18ghjk


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

19ghjkl


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

20hjklé


----------



## lanama (2014 December 13)

21hurrá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Egy - megérett a meggy,


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Kettő – csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Három - nincsen nekem párom.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Négy - biz oda nem mégy.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Öt - most érik a tök.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Hat - hasad a pad.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Hét - kiflit süt a pék.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Nyolc - üres a kis polc.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Kilenc - kis Ferenc.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Tíz - tekenőbe tiszta víz.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Minek az a tiszta víz?


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Kiskertet locsolni.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Minek az a kiskert?


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Tököt bele vetni.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Minek az a tök?


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Disznót hizlalgatni.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Minek az a disznó?


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

A háját kivenni.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Minek az a hája?


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Kocsit kenegetni.


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Minek az a kocsi?


----------



## Kardozoo (2014 December 13)

Asszonyokat - jányokat
a pokolba hordani!


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

1


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

a


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

b


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

c


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

d


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

e


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Ha elmúlik Karácsony


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

f


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

A szeretet lángja halványabban ég


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

De, ha vigyázunk rá, nem alszik ki még.


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

g


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Hosszú téli éjszakán


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

harangszóval érkezik


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

h


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Angyalszárnyon, csendben száll tovább.


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

i


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Három napig jók vagyunk


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

j


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

sőt emberségesek,


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Istenem, hadd legyen egész évben ilyen a világ!


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

k


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

l


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Álmaim kéklő egén


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

m


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Gyümölcsfáim tetején


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Pálinka szerelmem, légy az enyém!


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

n


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Nyújtsd hát a karod felém


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Nélküled meghalok én,


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Pálinka szerelmem,


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

o


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

légy az enyém!


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

p


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Ha egyszer elindulunk lefelé,


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Mert előttünk a lejtő.


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

q


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Folyékony királynő kérlek,


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

r


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Te légy a búfelejtő!


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

s


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Tölts hát a poharamba még egy kortyot angyalom,


----------



## rebiii97 (2014 December 14)

t


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Ma éjjel mindenemet elmulatooom!


----------



## remseiferi (2014 December 14)

Pálinkás jó estét mindenkinek!!!


----------



## aladzsics (2014 December 15)

nem tudom még mennyi van a 20-ból,de nem is számít)))


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

Sziasztok!
Még új vagyok itt, most ismerkedek ezzel az oldallal.


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

Amíg létezik a világon kávé, semmi sem lehet annyira szörnyű.


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy mindig biztonságosan távolítsd el az USB pendrive-ot.


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

Az agresszzív kismalac sétálgat a városban.
-Rohadt meleg, rohadt Nap, rohadt emberek, rohadt autók. Bárcsak minden köddé válna.
-Rohadt köd!!


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

Agresszív kismalac beül egy taxiba.
- Nem zavarja, ha magamban beszélek? - kérdezi.
- Ó, dehogy - válaszolja a sofőr.
- Hozzád meg ki szólt, vazze?


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

Agresszív kismalac bemegy az étterembe.
Kérdi a pincér:
-Mit parancsol?
-Egy főzeléket!
-Feltéttel?
-NEM!FELTÉTLENÜL!!!


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

Agresszív kismalac elmegy az orvoshoz:
- Doki, mostanában gyorsan fölkapom a vizet!
- Miért?
- Sok a duma!!!


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)




----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

8


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

Agresszív kismalac vizsgázik, de nagyon nem tud semmit. Végül a vizsgabiztos megsajnálja.
- Na jól van, kismalac, kettessel átengedlek.
- Nem megyek!


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

10


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

A dohányosok korábban halnak, később kagylónak öltöznek a jelmezbálon.


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)




----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

13


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

AZT ÍRTA A BUDAPEST BANK NEKEM, HOGY UTOLSÓ FELSZÓLÍTÁS! NA VÉGRE, EZEK IS MEGSZŰNNEK AKKOR.


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

Ma nincs kedvem inni. Dehát az èlet nem kívánságműsor..


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

Tudathasadásban szenvedtem....de már jól vagyunk.


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)




----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

18 talán....


----------



## Böbe78 (2014 December 15)

Húúsz


----------



## Schekk Annabell (2014 December 15)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## nagyszi74 (2014 December 16)

Mielõtt megszólalsz, gondold meg, hogy amit mondani akarsz, szebb-e, mint a csend, amit meg akarsz törni.


----------



## nagyszi74 (2014 December 16)

A fény azt hiszi, gyorsabb mindennél, de téved. Mindegy, milyen sebesen száguld a fény, mindig azt fogja találni a végén, hogy a sötétség ért oda elsőnek, és rá vár.
Terry Pratchett


----------



## nagyszi74 (2014 December 16)

Azt mondják, mielőtt meghalsz, minden lepereg a szemed előtt. Ez igaz is. Ezt hívják életnek.


----------



## nagyszi74 (2014 December 16)

Minden élet hossza pontosan ugyanannyi. Még a nagyon hosszúaké és a nagyon kurtáké is. Legalábbis az örökkévalóság szempontjából.


----------



## nagyszi74 (2014 December 16)

Köszönöm a tanácsokat !


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

“A kreativitás titka az, hogy ügyesen titkold el a forrásaidat.”
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

“A nagy kérdés nem az, mit hoz a holnap? Az igazi kérdés, mit hoz a tegnap?”
(Márai Sándor)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„Soha ne halaszd holnapra azt, amit holnapután is megtehetsz.”
(Mark Twain)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

“Csak két dolog végtelen: a Világegyetem és az emberi butaság, bár az elsőben nem vagyok egészen biztos.”
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

"Ha meg tudod számolni a pénzedet, azt jelenti, nincs belőle elég."
*Woody Allen*


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

"A különbség szex és szerelem között az, hogy a szex oldja, míg a szerelem okozza a feszültséget."
Woody Allen


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

"A szex mocskos dolog? Persze, ha jól csinálják."
Woody Allan


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Az életed nem akkor kezdődik, amikor meglátod a fényt. Hanem egy másik pillanatban. Egy találkozással, egy mosollyal, egy zavart kézfogással. Amikor meglátod Őt. Amikor megtalálod.


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Gyakran azok a szálak, amiket a sors sző bele az életedbe, sokkal erősebbek, mint bármiféle családi kötelék.


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Ha az ember rájönne, hogy a világmindenség is képes szeretni és szenvedni, akkor megbékélne a sorsával.


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

A szerencsétlenség pillanatában szokunk rá az igazságra, azaz a csendre.


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Az idő azért szalad oly gyorsan, mert nem tűzünk ki benne jelzőpontokat. Mint holdat, a zenitjén, és a láthatáron. Az ifjúság évei azért hosszúak, mert telítettek, az öregség évei azért rövidek, mert már készek. Figyeljük meg például, hogy majdnem lehetetlen öt teljes percig szemmel követni az óramutató járását, annyira hosszú és elkeserítő az egész.


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

A zsenit és az őrültet az különbözteti meg egymástól, hogy a zseni időben észreveszi, ha egy hibás hipotézist akar megvalósítani. Az őrült végig kitart eszement ötlete mellett.


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Mutasd meg azt, ki nem kerget ábrándokat, s én mutatok egy boldog embert. Ám az ember igazán csak álmában szabad, így van ez rég, s örökre így marad.


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„A boldogság nem más, mint a jó egészség és a rossz memória.”
(Albert Schweitzer)


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Itt nyugszik nőm, e néma hant alatt,
s én otthon leltem meg nyugalmamat.


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Figyelj! Végül is mit veszíthetsz? A semmiből jöttél, a semmibe mész. Mit veszítettél? Semmit.


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„Nem vagyok elég fiatal ahhoz, hogy mindent tudjak.”
(Oscar Wilde)


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Ne feledd, akinek barátai vannak, nem lehet felesleges!


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

“Tartsd a kezed egy percig a forró kályhán, meglátod, egy órának fogod érezni. Beszélgess egy csinos nővel egy órát, mintha csak egy perc lenne. Na, ez a relativitás.”
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Anyámmal élek, Babettával járok, macskám van, és ne legyek kemény?


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„Egy hazugság már félig körbejárta a világot, miközben az igazság még csak a cipőjét húzza.”
(Mark Twain)


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Temesd el a múltat azért, hogy lehessen jövőd!


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Ne gyűlöld az ellenséged, a gyűlölet elvakít!


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„A siker az, amikor egyik hibát a másik után követjük el, töretlen lelkesedéssel.”
(Winston Churchill)


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Az élet olyan, mint egy doboz bonbon: az ember nem tudhatja, mit vesz belőle.


----------



## takled (2014 December 18)

Amikor már évek óta úgy kelsz föl, hogy minden áldott nap miden csatát meg kell nyerni, mindig be kell bizonyítani, hogy te vagy a legjobb... Nagyon elkezdtem félni, hogy mi van, ha nem én vagyok a legjobb. Nem akartam félni.


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

“Csak kétféleképpen élheted az életed. Vagy abban hiszel, a világon semmi sem varázslat. Vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat.”
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„Amikor fiatalabb voltam, mindenre emlékeztem, akár megtörtént, akár nem.”
(Mark Twain)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„A régi időkben nem voltak statisztikák, így az embereknek be kellett érniük a hazugságokkal.”
(Stephen Leacock)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„A boldogság nem más, mint a jó egészség és a rossz memória.”
(Albert Schweitzer)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

“Az időnek egyetlen oka van: minden nem történhet egyszerre.”
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„Néhány tudós azt állítja, hogy a hidrogén, mivel nagyon sok van belőle, alapeleme az Univerzumnak. Én ezt vitatom. Azt mondom, butaságból sokkal több van, mint hidrogénből, tehát az az Univerzum alapeleme.”
(Frank Zappa)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„Először ismerd meg a tényeket. Elferdíteni őket ráérsz később is.”
(Mark Twain)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„Imádok a semmiről beszélgetni. Ez az egyetlen téma, amit kicsit ismerek.”
(Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

“A józan ész azon előítéletek összessége, melyeket 18 éves korunkra szerzünk.”
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„Jobb, ha befogod a szádat és hülyének hisznek, mint ha kinyitod azt és eloszlatsz minden kételyt.”
(Mark Twain)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„Emberek sosem hazudnak annyit, mint vadászat után, háború közben és választások előtt.”
(Otto von Bismarck)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„A csirke talán nem egyéb, mint az a mód, ahogy egy tojás egy másik tojást csinál.”
(Örkény István)


----------



## Bekő Albert (2014 December 18)

„Jósolni nehéz. Különösen a jövőről.”
(Yogi Berra)


----------



## BoldogSZ (2014 December 18)

Nagyon jó ez a honlap és nekem nagyon tetszik


----------



## BoldogSZ (2014 December 18)

“Aki harcol, veszíthet. Aki nem harcol, már vesztett is.” (*Bertolt Brecht*)


----------



## BoldogSZ (2014 December 18)

A családban a legcsodálatosabb dolog az,hogy bár hibázik az ember, a család mindig mögötte áll,hisz a vér kötelez de a legfontosabb mégis az,hogy a szeretet ami összeköt,megbocsát.
withAngel


----------



## BoldogSZ (2014 December 18)

Az ének szebbé teszi az életet az éneklők másokét is 

/ Kodály Zoltán/


----------



## BoldogSZ (2014 December 18)

Az elegancia nem azt jelenti, hogy észrevesznek hanem azt, hogy emlékeznek rád!
Armani, Giorgio


----------



## BoldogSZ (2014 December 18)

„Már gyerekkoromban úgy rajzoltam, mint egy zseni, de csak öregkoromban tanultam meg úgy rajzolni, mint a gyerek.”
Picasso, Pablo


----------



## BoldogSZ (2014 December 18)

Az alkotó élet titka az, hogy felnőttkorban is megőrizzük a gyermekkor szellemét.
Huxley, Thomas


----------



## Calpurnia (2014 December 19)

Sziasztok! Eddig 21 hozzászólásom volt, most pedig 19 van. Ki érti ezt?


----------



## Calpurnia (2014 December 19)

"A könyvben nem az érték, ami le van írva, hanem amit kiolvasunk belőle. Minden szó arra való, hogy megindítson bennünk egy folyamatot, s mi ezt hitelesítsük."
Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## Calpurnia (2014 December 19)

"....
Egyszer megláttam a ködöt
A nagy fényességek mögött.

És meghallottam egyszer én,
Hogy túl harcom vad zörején,

Akárha lent, akárha fönt, 
A szegényé csupán a csönd.

A köd, a csönd sosem ragyog.
Én már ködből, csöndből vagyok.

Ami énbennem botorkál,
Elbukik egy vak ároknál."

József Attila: Ködből, csöndből


----------



## Calpurnia (2014 December 19)

"Őrizkedj attól, akinek csak egy könyve van."
Aquinói Szent Tamás


----------



## Calpurnia (2014 December 19)

"Meg fogom ünnepelni a karácsonyt szívemben, és iparkodom egész esztendőben ünnepelni. Élni akarok a Múltban, a Jelenben és a Jövőben. Versengjen bennem ennek a háromnak a szelleme.”
Charles Dickens


----------



## Calpurnia (2014 December 19)

"Ezüst esőben száll le a karácsony, 
a kályha zúg, a hóesés sűrű; 
a lámpafény aranylik a kalácson, 
a kocka pörög, gőzöl a tejsűrű. 

Kik messze voltak, most mind összejönnek 
a percet édes szóval ütni el, 
amíg a tél a megfagyott mezőket 
karcolja éles, kék jégkörmivel."

Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

1


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

2


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

3


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

4


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

5


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

6


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

7


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

8


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

9


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

10


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

11


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

12


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

13


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

14


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

15


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

16


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

17


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

18


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

19


----------



## Lavinii (2014 December 19)

20


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

1


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

2


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

3


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

4


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

5


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

6


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

7


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

8


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

9


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

10


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

11


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

12


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

13


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

14


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

15


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

16


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

17


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

18


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

19


----------



## smd (2014 December 20)

*20*


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Uradat, Istenedet imádd, és csak neki szolgálj!


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Isten nevét hiába ne vedd!


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Az Úr napját szenteld meg!


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Atyádat és anyádat tiszteld!


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Ne ölj!


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Ne paráználkodj!


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Ne lopj!


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Ne hazudj,mások becsületében kárt ne tégy!


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Felebarátod házastársát ne kívánd!


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Mások tulajdonát ne kívánd!


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Boldogok a *lélekben szegények*, mert övék a mennyek országa.


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Boldogok, akik *szomorúak*, mert majd megvigasztalják őket.


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Boldogok a *szelídek*, mert övék lesz a föld.


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Boldogok, akik *éhezik és szomjazzák az igazságot*, mert majd eltelnek vele.


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Boldogok az *irgalmasok*, mert majd nekik is irgalmaznak


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Boldogok a *tisztaszívűek*, mert meglátják az Istent.


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Boldogok a *békességben élők*, mert Isten fiainak hívják majd őket.


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Boldogok, akik *üldözést szenvednek az igazságért*, mert övék a mennyek országa


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Áldott, békés karácsonyt kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Ritmikus (2014 December 20)

Egészségben, vidámságban eltöltött boldog új esztendőt!


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Ha az ember a megfelelő kérdéseket teszi fel, óvatosan tapogatózva, és nem direktben, akkor általában megnyílnak neki az emberek. Tudni kell, mit és mikor kérdezzünk."
Charles Martin


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Ha nem érted meg igazán a társadat, akkor igazán szeretni sem tudod - és nem tudsz igazán törődni vele. (...) Minél inkább megértesz valakit, annál jobban fogod szeretni."
Nhat Hanh Thich


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"A kétely barátságokat és szerelmeket dönthet romba, így nincs helye az életünkben. Kiben bízhatnánk, ha egymásban nem?"
A. O. Esther


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Megfigyeltem, hogy amikor ötvenszer ismételjük el valakinek, hogy megbízunk benne, az gyakran azért van, mert nem is vagyunk benne olyan biztosak."
Delphine de Vigan


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Akit a legjobban szeretünk, akiben a legjobban megbízunk, azzal szemben engedhetjük meg magunknak, hogy kellemetlenek legyünk, mert tudjuk, hogy attól még továbbra is szeretni fog minket."
Delphine de Vigan


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Megfigyeltem, hogy amikor ötvenszer ismételjük el valakinek, hogy megbízunk benne, az gyakran azért van, mert nem is vagyunk benne olyan biztosak."
Delphine de Vigan


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Aki folyton a bizalmadról akar megbizonyosodni, az fog elsőként elárulni."
Delphine de Vigan


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"A bizalom törékeny jószág, és csak a bolond bízik meg bárkiben vakon. És csak egy még nagyobb bolond próbálja meg összeragasztani, amikor az szilánkokra tört."
Karen Rose


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Szeretni - azt jelenti, hogy egy részt adsz magadból, fizetséget nem kérve és feltételek nélkül."
Adam J. Jackson


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"A gyűlöletért ne gyűlölettel fizess, hanem igazságossággal. A világ nem ellenségekre és barátokra oszlik, hanem gyengékre és erősekre."
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Azokat a dolgokat utáljuk másokban, amelyeket nem tudunk elviselni önmagunkban."
Gerald G. Jampolsky


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Az ember mindig azt gyűlöli a másikban, ami önmagában hiba, s amit önmagában nem tud elintézni és közömbösíteni."

Márai Sándor


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"A hiú remény sokkal megsemmisítőbb, mint a szürke gyakorlatiasság."

Nalini Singh


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Az ember azt gondolja: oké, értem, készen állok a legrosszabbra, de azért belekapaszkodik abba a kis reménybe, és ez az, ami végül (...) leteríti."

Stephen King


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Akkor sem szabad feladnunk (...) a reményt, ha pillanatnyilag úgy tűnik, vagy épp tökéletesen biztos vagy benne, hogy... hogy senkinek sem kellesz!"

Anita Gayn


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Talán van Isten, (...) talán nincs, de nem hiszem, hogy ez a fontos. Mindenképpen egyedül vagyunk."

Cassandra Clare


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"A könnyek önmagukért beszélnek, és amikor azt hisszük, hogy már mindet elsírtuk, még mindig csorognak, és amikor azt hisszük, hogy az életünk már csak egy hosszú séta a Fájdalom Völgyében, egyszer csak felszáradnak a könnyeink. (...) Mert ráébredtünk, hogy aki elment, nem vitte magával a napot, és nem hagyott maga mögött sötétséget. Csak elment, és minden búcsú magában hordozza a reményt."

Paulo Coelho


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"A remény azt jelenti, hogy az ember úgy érzi, van esélye valamire."

Richelle Mead


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"A remény kulcsfontosságú tényező. Nélküle semmik vagyunk. A remény formálja az akaratot, az akarat pedig a világot."

Karen Marie Moning


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Az embereknek szükségük van rá, hogy utat mutassunk, és megtanítsuk: mindig van remény."

A. O. Esther


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Míg az ember életben van, addig van remény. És amíg remény van, addig eltökéltség is van."

Sherrilyn Kenyon


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"Mi a reményt kínáljuk... Gondoljon a szivárványra! Szép, de megfoghatatlan. A legáttetszőbb fátyol, egy égi ív. Ha egyszer átmehetnénk a szivárvány alatt, és megtudhatnánk, mi van mögötte... ki tudja, hátha a szivárvány a csillagok felé nyíló kapu? S mégis, mihelyt megközelítjük, a szivárvány szertefoszlik."

Arthur Herzog


----------



## Mira Pierce (2014 December 20)

"- A remény gyilkol, és olyan tengerbe hajszol, aminek a hullámait soha nem szelídítheted meg! (...)
- De nem húz a mélybe, hanem a felszínen tart."

Benina


----------



## dvili (2014 December 21)

*KARINTHY FRIGYES


SZAVAK PERGŐTÜZÉBEN


MINDENRE KÉPES BREHM
VAGYIS ALKALMAZOTT ÁLLATISME
(Újévi ajándék)*

Nékem nincs egyebem kedves olvasó, amit újévi ajándékul adhatnék Neked. Tudom, hogy szeretsz játszani - de a játékszer drága, adok Neked abból a fajtából, aminek bőviben vagyok: szójátékot.

Hogy egész évre el légy látva vele.

Ebben az évben jött divatba ez a hüle vicc.

Hogy hívják a kis alligátort? Nem tudod? Hát alig-aligátor.

S mielőtt magadhoz tértél, jött az újabb. Na és a kis rókát? Apróka. És a kövér fókát? Pufóka. És a jóllakott elefántot? Telefánt.

Addig mérgesítettek ezzel a marhasággal, míg tegnap este egy ismerősömet, aki megvádolt, hogy csak azért bosszankodom, tizedszer szenvedve el ezt a négy szellemes kérdést (egész évben nem hallottam többet), mert egy savanyú fráter lettem, és mert én nem tudok már ilyen jó vicceket csinálni, ezt az ismerősömet galléron fogtam, lepöndörítettem magam mellé, és azt mondtam neki, Cyrano modorában ("mondhatta volna szebben, kis lovag"): "Most pedig nem eresztem el a gallérodat, amíg végig nem hallgatsz _százhúsz_ darab hasonló szójátékot, amiket kapásból, így, ahogy hallod, megállás és lélegzetvétel nélkül belerögtönzök a hasadba - itt egy darab papír, jegyezd!"


----------



## dvili (2014 December 21)

1. Öreg krokodilus = _krokodilona_
2. Éhes bálna = _zabálna_
3. Züllött medve = _elvetemedve_
4. Vidám mókus = _nevetke_
5. Csukáné férje = _kancsuka_
6. Kecskegida = _gyerekecske_
7. Nyűgösködő fogas = _nyafogas_
8. Zsidó disznó = _kósertés_
9. Ma született üsző = _mariska_
10. Hiú ünő = _feltűnő_


----------



## dvili (2014 December 21)

11. Kövér sas = _hasas_
12. Három macska = _hármacska_
13. Gyors ürge = _fürge_
14. Apátlan-anyátlan vakond = _árvakond_
15. Sebzett denevér = _mindenevér_
16. Félénk puli = _lapuli_
17. Kis pincs = _pincsőke_
18. Tíz agár = _agárda_
19. Vidám dog = _boldog_
20. Szegény sóshering = _sóhering_


----------



## dvili (2014 December 21)

21. Mozgó ászkarák = _mászkarák_
22. Kamatra dolgozó ázalék = _százalék_
23. Rosszkedvű cethal = _ecethal_
24. Ostoba márna = _szamárna_
25. Éhes atka = _falatka_
26. Sok borz együtt = _táborz_
27. Lyukas cipőjű százlábú = _féllábú_
28. Skót gorilla = _zsugorilla_
29. Nőstény hermelin = _fraumelin_
30. Elmebeteg sügér = _mesügér_


----------



## dvili (2014 December 21)

31. Gyászoló izraelita veréb = _süveréb_
32. Jasszpacsirta = _apacsirta_
33. Tönkrement tehén = _pleitehén_
34. Bánatos mormota = _szomormota_
35. Becsapott liba = _libalek36. Lesben álló bak = silbak
37. Csinos kis cserebogár = csecserebogár
38. Buta darázs = badarázs
39. Kacér őzike = főzike
40. Lepkéné "in flagranti" = meglepke_


----------



## dvili (2014 December 21)

41. Heccelő szitakötő = _uszitakötő_
42. Hanyatló értelmű tulok = _butulok_
43. Búcsúzó pávián = _pápávián_
44. Téli vadkacsa = _évadkacsa_
45. Hízelgő kacsa = _kacsacsener_
46. Az én kis csimpánzom = _kicsimpánz_
47. Nagy csiga = _csigmond_
48. Félénk pulyka = _lapulyka_
49. Duzzogó strucc = _struccol_
50. Kórházi poloska = _ápoloska_


----------



## dvili (2014 December 21)

51. Óriásszúnyog = _iszúnyog_
52. Két összeütköző bolha = _karambolha_
53. Rozmár fehérneműje = _rozmaring_
54. Szégyenlős tapír = _tapirul55. Ordító bölény = bömbölény
56. Bánatos seregély = keseregély
57. Öreg boa = oboa
58. Büszke kobra = dekobra!
59. Lábadozó kígyó = kigyógyul
60. Nem időszerű skorpió = máskorpió_


----------



## dvili (2014 December 21)

61. Cifra skarabeusz = _maskarabeusz_
62. Híres tetű = _ismertetű_
63. Az egész világon elterjedt moszkitó = _kozmoszkitó_
64. Kikergetett moszkitó = _moszkitolonc_
65. Sokat beszélő polip = _papolip_
66. Jó előadó polip = _polipinszkája_
67. Serdülő masztodon = _kamasztodon_
68. Konzervatív paradicsommadár = _maradicsommadár_
69. Teherhordó pelikán = _cipelikán_
70. Éneklő pelikán = _pelikántor_


----------



## dvili (2014 December 21)

71. Együgyű flamingó = _maflamingó_
72. Hős kaméleon = _kaméleonidász_
73. Pukkadó banka = _robbanka_
74. Vagyonát elvesztett tigris = _fatigris_
75. Öreg oroszlán = _koroszlán_
76. Sok zerge = _ezerge_
77. Haragos vipera = _csipera_
78. Mérges öszvér = _bőszvér_
79. Vipera mint corpus delicti = _viperanyag_
80. Rágalmazó fogoly = _ráfogoly_


----------



## dvili (2014 December 21)

81. Ingerlékeny spitz = _auspitz_
82. Kardhal, akinek viszket = _vakardhal_
83. Szerelmes tapír = _pistapír_
84. Vádaskodó holló = _koholló_
8 5. Pucér termesz = _termesztelen_
86. Ostoba jaguár = _hójaguár_
87. Nevető hiúz = _hihiúz_
88. Meginterjúvolt atka = _nyilatka_
89. Vékony cincér = _cincérna_
90. Makacs tücsök = _tücsökönyös_


----------



## dvili (2014 December 21)

91. Tudós tücsök = _betücsök_
92. Filozófiailag képzett antilop = _kantilop_
93. Becsületes gazella = _igazella_
94. Kis bagoly = _babagoj_
95. Kan terrier = _misterrier_
96. Verekedő rigó = _hirigó_
97. Kis cinke = _picinke_
98, Politizáló giliszta = _gilisztavezető_
99. Nomádérzésű angolna = _barangolna100. Fekete gerlice = négerlice

Tovább nem tudtam eljutni, szellemes ismerősöm térdre esett, és úgy könyörgött, hogy hagyjam abba, soha többé nem bánt. Bár ilyenformán húsz darab bennem maradt, megkegyelmezek az olvasónak is, csak még azt közlöm vele, hogy Brehmben nem százhúsz, hanem legalább ötvenezer állatnév van, és én mindegyikre csinálok szójátékot, ha rosszul viseli magát az új esztendőben - egyelőre, hogy lássa nagylelkűségemet, arra figyelmeztetem, hogy csak kutyafajta van vagy ötszáz, s ezekből én, befejezésül, egyetlenegyet említek csak meg, Rintintint, akit, ha maga is tudna ilyen remek szójátékokat csinálni, bátran minősíthetnénk alulírott szerény elnevezéssel:

KARINTINTIN

Színházi Élet, 1933. 1. szám

(forrás: MEK)

_


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

Egy kubai iskolában történelem órán híres külföldi emberekről tanulnak a gyerekek.
- Miről volt híres Kolombusz Kristóf? - kérdi a tanárnő.
- Vízum nélkül jutott el Amerikába...


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

- Mi volt ma az iskolában, kisfiam?
- Anya, ma én voltam az egyetlen aki jelentkezett, amikor a tanítónéni kérdést tett fel!
- Nagyon ügyes vagy Pistike! És mi volt a kérdés?
- Ki törte be az ablakot?


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

- Nálatok nincs ébresztőóra? - kérdezi a tanár az elkéső tanulótól.
- De van, csak mindig olyankor csörög amikor én még alszom.


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

Két ügyvéd bemegy egy éttermebe, leülnek, kérnek egy pohár vizet, majd kinyitják az aktatáskájukat és elővesznek egy-egy szendvicset. A pincér felháborodva mondja nekik:
- De uraim! Ez egy étterem! Itt nem ehetik a saját szendvicsüket!
A két ügyvéd egymásra néz, megvonják a vállukat, kicserélik egymás közt a szendvicseiket, majd nyugodtan elkezdenek falatozni.


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

Ügyfél kérdezi az ügyvédtől:
- Mennyi tiszteletdíjat kér jogi tanácsokért?
- 20.000 forintba kerül három válasz.
- Nem túl drága ez egy kicsit?
- De igen. És mi a harmadik kérdése?


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

- Jean, tegyen a tűzre!
- Székestől, uram?


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

- Jean, bezárta a méheket a padlásra?
- Nem uram, de a létrát elvettem alóluk!


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

Nagyon esik az eső, így a lord kiszól az udvarra:
- Jean Te ázol odakint?
- Dehogy teázom, be akarok menni!


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

- Jean, hozzon egy szövőszéket!
- Minek, uram?
- Nagy terveket akarok szőni.


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

- Tábornok úr! Meglepődne, ha azt mondanám,hogy én egy csodaszép színésznő vagyok?
- Meg Ryan.


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

Egy újonc panaszkodik a haverjának:
- Az őrmester egy hét fogdát sózott rám.
- De miért?
- Azt nem tudom, de azt igen, hogy ebből négyet ezért a kérdésért kaptam.


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

- A papagájom egész éjszaka az ajtónyikorgást utánozza. Szerinted mit csináljak?
- Olajozd meg!


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

Kikötőben:
- Elnézést, a macskám agyoncsapta az Ön kutyáját.
- De hát az én kutyám egy Pitbull, hogy ölhette meg az Ön macskája?
- Úgy, hogy vasmacska.


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

- Mi a legbiztosabb módszer a tejtartósításra?
- ???
- Benne kell hagyni a tehénben.


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

1


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

2


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

3


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

4


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

5


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

6


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

7


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

8


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

9


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

10


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

11


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

12


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

13


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

14


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

15


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

16


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

17


----------



## Gy. Tibor (2014 December 21)

1+2 = három


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

18


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

19


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

20


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

21


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

1


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

22


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

2


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

19


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

20


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

21


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

3


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

19


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

4


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

20


----------



## tamaratamás2027 (2014 December 21)

21


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

5


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

6


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

7


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

8


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

9


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

10


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

11


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

12


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

13


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

14


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

15


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

16


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

17


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

18


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

19


----------



## fagylalt (2014 December 21)

20


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

1


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

2


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

3


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

4


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

5


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

6


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

7


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

8


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

9


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

10


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

11


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

12


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

13


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

14


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

15


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

16


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

17


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

18


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

19


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

20


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

21


----------



## JuhászRéka001 (2014 December 21)

22


----------



## Boda Péter (2014 December 21)

Két fekete macska beszélget:
- Már reggel tudtam, hogy peches napom lesz!
- Honnan?
- Egy fekete sportkocsi ment át előttem az úton.


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

Kifogytam az otletekbol:

1 ;-)


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

Hany hozzaszolas kell meg az all inclusive-hoz? ;-)


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

2:O


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

Meg 11.


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

Meg 10


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

Meg 9


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

Meg 8


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

Mar csak 7


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

Es 6


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

5


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

4


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

3


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

2


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

1:-D


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

Yessssssss!!!!!!!!;-)


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 21)

everything is awesome


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 21)

1


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 21)

2


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 21)

3


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 21)

5


----------



## Alex Alex (2014 December 25)

_Ez nekem a 20-dik))


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

R


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

E


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

A


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

L


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

M


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

A


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

D


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

R


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

I


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

D


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

T


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

H


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

E


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

B


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

E


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

S


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

T


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

R


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

O


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

N


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

A


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

L


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

D


----------



## Madridista74 (2014 December 25)

O


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

A skót bemegy a gyógyszertárba:
- Tudnak valami hatásos szert adni fejfájás ellen?
- Igen, kérem. Kitűnő kombinált gyógyszerünk van. Fejfájásra, gyomorgörcsre és hátfájása is jó!
- Köszönöm, akkor most nem kérem, megvárom amíg a többi is fájni fog!


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

helló


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

hhth


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Nyuszika felhívja telefonon a hentest:
- Van disznófüled?
- Van.
- Hát marhanyelved?
- Van.
- És csirkelábad?
- Az is van.
- Hát akkor rohadt ocsmány lehetsz...


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

A skót bemegy a gyógyszertárba:
- Tudnak valami hatásos szert adni fejfájás ellen?
- Igen, kérem. Kitűnő kombinált gyógyszerünk van. Fejfájásra, gyomorgörcsre és hátfájása is jó!
- Köszönöm, akkor most nem kérem, megvárom amíg a többi is fájni fog!


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Nyuszika felhívja telefonon a hentest:
- Van disznófüled?
- Van.
- Hát marhanyelved?
- Van.
- És csirkelábad?
- Az is van.
- Hát akkor rohadt ocsmány lehetsz...


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Nyuszika felhívja telefonon a hentest:
- Van disznófüled?
- Van.
- Hát marhanyelved?
- Van.
- És csirkelábad?
- Az is van.
- Hát akkor rohadt ocsmány lehetsz...


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Sebész a beteghez a műtét után:
- Van egy jó, és egy rossz hírem.
- A rossz az, hogy a bal lábát vágtuk le az üszkös, beteg jobb lába helyett.
- És mi a jó hír?
- Az, hogy a jobb lába szépen gyógyul!


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Nyuszika felhívja telefonon a hentest:
- Van disznófüled?
- Van.
- Hát marhanyelved?
- Van.
- És csirkelábad?
- Az is van.
- Hát akkor rohadt ocsmány lehetsz...


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Két koma elutazik a fővárosba. Megnézik a várost, kipróbálnak mindent, amit csak tudnak, majd beülnek egy presszóba is, mivel még sosem voltak ilyen helyen.
- Mit hozhatok? - kérdi a felszolgáló.
Mivel még sosem voltak ilyen helyen, nem tudták mit rendeljenek. Átnéztek a szomszéd asztalhoz ahol tejszínhabos kávé volt az asztalon.
- Olyant kérünk, kettőt.
A felszolgáló kihozza a tejszínhabos kávét. A komák nézik, nem tudják mit csináljanak vele, amikor megint átnéznek a szomszéd asztalhoz, mit csinál vele az ottani vendég. Látják, hogy az lassan inni kezdi. A bátrabb koma is szájához emeli a poharat, érzi a hideg tejszínhabot, megborítja, jön a forró kávé. Égeti a száját, könnybe lábad a szeme, de nem szól egy szót sem.
- Hát neked mitől lett könnyes a szemed? Talán nem volt jó?
- De, nagyon jó volt, csak közben eszembe jutott szegény jó édesanyám.
A másik koma is szájához emeli a poharat, ő is érzi a hideg tejszínhabot, megborítja...
- Hát a te szemed miért lett könnyes? Talán nem ízlett?
- De ízlett, csak közben eszembe jutott a jó kurva anyád!


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

A skót bemegy a gyógyszertárba:
- Tudnak valami hatásos szert adni fejfájás ellen?
- Igen, kérem. Kitűnő kombinált gyógyszerünk van. Fejfájásra, gyomorgörcsre és hátfájása is jó!
- Köszönöm, akkor most nem kérem, megvárom amíg a többi is fájni fog!


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Két koma elutazik a fővárosba. Megnézik a várost, kipróbálnak mindent, amit csak tudnak, majd beülnek egy presszóba is, mivel még sosem voltak ilyen helyen.
- Mit hozhatok? - kérdi a felszolgáló.
Mivel még sosem voltak ilyen helyen, nem tudták mit rendeljenek. Átnéztek a szomszéd asztalhoz ahol tejszínhabos kávé volt az asztalon.
- Olyant kérünk, kettőt.
A felszolgáló kihozza a tejszínhabos kávét. A komák nézik, nem tudják mit csináljanak vele, amikor megint átnéznek a szomszéd asztalhoz, mit csinál vele az ottani vendég. Látják, hogy az lassan inni kezdi. A bátrabb koma is szájához emeli a poharat, érzi a hideg tejszínhabot, megborítja, jön a forró kávé. Égeti a száját, könnybe lábad a szeme, de nem szól egy szót sem.
- Hát neked mitől lett könnyes a szemed? Talán nem volt jó?
- De, nagyon jó volt, csak közben eszembe jutott szegény jó édesanyám.
A másik koma is szájához emeli a poharat, ő is érzi a hideg tejszínhabot, megborítja...
- Hát a te szemed miért lett könnyes? Talán nem ízlett?
- De ízlett, csak közben eszembe jutott a jó kurva anyád!


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Hét végén ünnepelünk. Eljössz?
- Mit ünnepeltek?
- Lakodalom lesz.
- És, ki nősül?
- Az anyósomat vette el a jóisten.


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Két rendőr sétál a részlegük határánál. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Te, nézd már! Itt egy hulla!
- Ne má, megint?
- Az a sok munka, megvárni a helyszinelőket, a hallottkémet meg a papírmunka...
- Te! Vigyük át a másik részlegbe.
Át is viszik, ahol pár óra múlva a másik részleg rendőrei arra járnak. Megszólal az egyik.
- Te bazmeg! Ez a hulla visszajött!


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Két rendőr sétál a részlegük határánál. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Te, nézd már! Itt egy hulla!
- Ne má, megint?
- Az a sok munka, megvárni a helyszinelőket, a hallottkémet meg a papírmunka...
- Te! Vigyük át a másik részlegbe.
Át is viszik, ahol pár óra múlva a másik részleg rendőrei arra járnak. Megszólal az egyik.
- Te bazmeg! Ez a hulla visszajött!


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

A zsidó kisgyerek katolikus gimnáziumban tanul. Az egyik órán a tanár azt mondja, hogy kap 1000 forintot, aki megmondja, hogy ki volt a legnagyobb ember a világon. Az egyik gyerek:
- Szerintem Leonardo da Vinci.
- Jó, jó, de én nem rá gondoltam.
A másik gyerek:
- Talán Einstein?
- Még jobb, de még mindig nem rá gondoltam.
Erre a zsidó kisgyerek:
- Jézus Krisztus.
- Úgy van kisfiam, itt az 1000 forint. De én úgy tudom, hogy te zsidó származású vagy. Neked nem inkább Mózest kellett volna mondanod?
- De igen, viszont Mózes az Mózes, az üzlet meg üzlet.


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

A zsidó kisgyerek katolikus gimnáziumban tanul. Az egyik órán a tanár azt mondja, hogy kap 1000 forintot, aki megmondja, hogy ki volt a legnagyobb ember a világon. Az egyik gyerek:
- Szerintem Leonardo da Vinci.
- Jó, jó, de én nem rá gondoltam.
A másik gyerek:
- Talán Einstein?
- Még jobb, de még mindig nem rá gondoltam.
Erre a zsidó kisgyerek:
- Jézus Krisztus.
- Úgy van kisfiam, itt az 1000 forint. De én úgy tudom, hogy te zsidó származású vagy. Neked nem inkább Mózest kellett volna mondanod?
- De igen, viszont Mózes az Mózes, az üzlet meg üzlet.


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Az irodavezető úgy gondolja, tudatosítja mindenkivel, kinek tartoznak engedelmességgel. Vásárol egy "Én vagyok a főnök!" feliratú táblát, és kiszögezi az ajtajára. Mikor később visszatér az ebédszünetről, csodálkozva látja, hogy valaki egy cetlit ragasztott az ajtajára:
"Főnök, a felesége telefonált. Kéri vissza a tábláját."


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

A zsidó kisgyerek katolikus gimnáziumban tanul. Az egyik órán a tanár azt mondja, hogy kap 1000 forintot, aki megmondja, hogy ki volt a legnagyobb ember a világon. Az egyik gyerek:
- Szerintem Leonardo da Vinci.
- Jó, jó, de én nem rá gondoltam.
A másik gyerek:
- Talán Einstein?
- Még jobb, de még mindig nem rá gondoltam.
Erre a zsidó kisgyerek:
- Jézus Krisztus.
- Úgy van kisfiam, itt az 1000 forint. De én úgy tudom, hogy te zsidó származású vagy. Neked nem inkább Mózest kellett volna mondanod?
- De igen, viszont Mózes az Mózes, az üzlet meg üzlet.


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Egyik reggel a Bumerángban (Sláger Rádió) SMS-eket olvastak a hallgatóktól:
- "Üzenem a Kopasz Mercisnek aki az előbb beintett, hogy a mellette ülő szőke háromszor megvolt. A fehér Opeles."
Tíz perc múlva a válasz:
- "A Mercis vagyok, az Opelesnek üzenem, hogy a szőke akit hátulról látott, az öcsém."


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

- Két Lada áll a parkolóban egymás mellett. Melyiknek van köze az irodalomhoz?
- ???
- A bal-ladának.


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

- Két Lada áll a parkolóban egymás mellett. Melyiknek van köze az irodalomhoz?
- ???
- A bal-ladának.


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Jean! Miért szorít ennyire ez a cipő?
- Talán azért, mert bent maradt a nyelve, uram.
- Jó, de ha kidugom a nyelvemet, akkor is szorít.


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Paraszt bácsi feljön Pestre, és be akar menni a kaszinóba játszani, de nem engedik, mert nincsen nyakkendője. Ekkor odalép hozzá egy jól öltözött figura és így szól:
- Játszani akar? Jöjjön inkább velem, nálunk sokkal többet nyerhet!
A paraszt bácsi rááll a dologra. Bemennek egy pincébe, ahol már bent ül öt hamiskártyás.
- No, öreg! Mit játszunk? Pókert?
- Hát, azt én nem ismerem!
- Talán kanasztát?
- Hát, én olyat se tudok!
- Akkor valami vidékit? Talán snapszert?
- Én sajnos aztatat se ismerem!
- Akkor mit tud játszani?
- Pimpőkét!
A hamiskártyások ugyan nem ismerik a játékot, de a kártya az kártya, hát ráállnak. A paraszt bácsi kioszt mindenkinek egy-egy lapot, megteszik a téteket, majd felfordítja a lapját és bemondja: "pimpőke!". Majd bezsebeli a nyereményt. Így megy ez még jó néhány körön át, mikor az egyik hamiskártyás kitalálta, hogy most majd ő mondja be, hogy pimpőke és visszanyerik a pénzüket. Le is adja a drótot a többieknek, hogy triplázzák meg a téteket. Még a paraszt bácsi előtt gyorsan felcsapja a lapját, bemondja a pimpőkét, ám mikor a tétekhez nyúlna, a paraszt bácsi megfogja a kezét:
- Nono, fiam!
Felfordítja a lapját és közli:
- Royal pimpőke!


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Egy kamionos bemegy az éjszaka közepén a falu rendőrségére:
- Mondja biztos úr, van az Önök falujában fekete bika?
- Nem, nincsen.
- És valakinek van esetleg fekete lova?
- Úgy tudom, fekete lova sincs senkinek.
- A fenébe, akkor mégis a plébános urat ütöttem el!


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Egyik reggel a Bumerángban (Sláger Rádió) SMS-eket olvastak a hallgatóktól:
- "Üzenem a Kopasz Mercisnek aki az előbb beintett, hogy a mellette ülő szőke háromszor megvolt. A fehér Opeles."
Tíz perc múlva a válasz:
- "A Mercis vagyok, az Opelesnek üzenem, hogy a szőke akit hátulról látott, az öcsém."


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Egy skót egyik tablettát a másik után nyeli le.
- Rosszul van? - kérdi az egyik járókelő.
- Nem, de holnap lejár a szavatossági ideje..


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Az irodavezető úgy gondolja, tudatosítja mindenkivel, kinek tartoznak engedelmességgel. Vásárol egy "Én vagyok a főnök!" feliratú táblát, és kiszögezi az ajtajára. Mikor később visszatér az ebédszünetről, csodálkozva látja, hogy valaki egy cetlit ragasztott az ajtajára:
"Főnök, a felesége telefonált. Kéri vissza a tábláját."


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

A lakodalomban a menyasszony feje hirtelen megfájdul, és a vőlegény kikíséri. Mikor visszajön a barátja megkérdezi tőle:
- Minden rendben van?
- Persze. Adtam neki egy kis nyugtatót, és most alszik.
- Rendben van, de ne felejtsd el behúzni a patika cipzárját, mert kilátszik az adagoló.


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Mit mondott Monet Picassónak, amikor találkoztak a francia Riviérán?
- ???
- Elég jól festesz rövidnadrágban.


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

- Jean! Miért szorít ennyire ez a cipő?
- Talán azért, mert bent maradt a nyelve, uram.
- Jó, de ha kidugom a nyelvemet, akkor is szorít.


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Azt mondja a lovász a főnökének, hogy ha elengedi egy heti szabadságra akkor megnevetteti és megsirattatja lovát!
A főnök beleegyezik, a lovász bemegy az istállóba, odasúg valamit a lónak, és a főnök látja, hogy a ló a földön fetreng, és majdnem megfullad a nevetéstől.
- Nem tudom mit csináltál azzal a lóval, de tényleg nevet. De most akkor sirattasd is meg!
Megint bemegy a lovász az istállóba és mire kijön, a ló szívszakadóan sír.
Kérdezi a főnök:
- Áruld már el nekem, mit csináltál azzal a szegény lóval? Most már tényleg nagyon kíváncsi vagyok rá.
- Hát, először is azt mondtam neki, hogy az én farkam nagyobb mint az övé. Aztán pedig megmutattam neki...


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Vádlott, próbáljon végre más ember lenni!
- Én megpróbáltam bíró úr, de akkor meg három évet kaptam okirathamisításért.


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Az egyik olasz játékvezető így dicsekedett az őt meginterjúvoló újságírónak:
- Amikor Rómában a mérkőzés után elhagytam a stadiont, több százan kezet csókoltak nekem.
- Olyan jól bíráskodott?
- Dehogyis! Püspökruhába öltöztem, hogy kimenekülhessek a szurkolók közül.


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Miért küldték vissza Etiópiából a gyógyszersegélyt?
- Mert az volt a dobozokra írva, hogy étkezés után kell bevenni...


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Pistike áll az utcasarkon egy póznának támaszkodva. Egy szál cigit szív, mellé jó nagyokat húz egy pálinkás üvegből. Arra megy egy szigorú vénasszony:
- Nem kéne neked kisfiam inkább iskolában lenned?
- Hogy a fenébe lennék iskolában, hölgyem, hiszen még csak öt éves vagyok!


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Miért küldték vissza Etiópiából a gyógyszersegélyt?
- Mert az volt a dobozokra írva, hogy étkezés után kell bevenni...


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Egymás mellett áll Kohn és Grün boltja. Egy alkalommal Kohn egy csomó marhahúst vásárol Grüntől. Másnap felháborodottan nyit be az üzletbe:
- Te Grün, az összes marhahús romlott volt, egyiket sem lehetett megenni!
- Megenni? - csodálkozik Grün. - Azt hittem, eladni akarod...


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

A szőke nő bemegy a McDonald's-ba:
- Kérek 2 dl kólát, 1 hamburgert és egy kis sültkrumplit.
- Itt fogyasztja? - kérdi az eladó.
- Nem, ott a hátsó asztalnál.


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

A cigány bemegy a skinhead könyvesboltba, és megkérdezi:
- Ady van?
- Nincs.
- Petőfi van?
- Nincs.
- Babits van?
- Nincs.
- Hát akkor mi van?
- Kalasnyikov.
- És az mit írt?
- Cigányt.


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Milyenek a finnek?
+15°C:
- Spanyolországban az emberek téli kabátot és kesztyűt húznak.
- A Finnek kifekszenek napozni.
+10°C:
- A Franciák hiábavalóan próbálják bekapcsolni a központi fűtést.
- A Finnek virágokat ültetnek a kertben.
+5°C:
- Az Olasz kocsik nem indulnak.
- A Finnek még kabriókat használnak.
0°C:
- Megfagy a desztillált víz.
- A Vantaa folyó vize kicsit sűrűbbé válik.
-5°C:
- A Californiaiak a fagyhalál küszöbén állnak.
- A Finnek még egy utolsó roston sütést rendeznek a szabadban a tél beállta előtt.
-10°C:
- A Britek fűteni kezdenek.
- A Finnek hosszú ujjú pólót vesznek.
-20°C:
- Az Ausztrálok elmenekülnek Mallorcáról.
- A Finnek Szentiván éjjét ünneplik. Beköszönt az ősz.
-30°C:
- A Görögök halálra fagynak, és eltűnnek a Földről.
- A Finnek elkezdenek házon belül mosni.
-40°C:
- Párizs összeroppan a hideg súlya alatt.
- A Finnek sorban állnak a Hot Dogos standok előtt.
-50°C:
- A jegesmedvéket kimenekítik az Északi Sarkról.
- A Finn hadsereg elhalasztja a téli túlélő gyakorlatát a gyenge időjárásra hivatkozva.
-60°C:
- Korvatunturi (A Télapó otthona) befagy.
- A Finnek kivesznek egy filmet, és otthon maradnak.
-70°C:
- A pót-Télapó délre költözik.
- A Finnek kicsit idegesek lesznek, mert a Koskenkorva vodkájukat már nem tárolhatják a szabadban. A Finn hadsereg megkezdi a túlélő gyakorlatot.
-183°C:
- Az ételben található mikróbák elpusztulnak.
- A Finn tehenek a gazdájuk hideg kezeire panaszkodnak.
-273°C:
- Minden atom alapú molekula mozgása leáll.
- A Finnek csak ennyit mondanak: "Basszameg, de hideg van ma odakint."
-300°C:
- Befagy a Pokol.
- A Finnek megnyerik az Euroviziós táncdal fesztivált..


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Doktor úr, csináljon valamit a feleségemmel - könyörög a férj a pszichiáternek. - Nem bírom tovább! Harminc macskát tart a lakásban. El tudja képzelni, micsoda bűz ez bezárt ablakok mellett?
- Hát miért nem nyit ablakot? - kérdi a pszichiáter.
- Hogyisne! Hogy mind a kétszáz galambom elrepüljön?!


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Egy szőke, egy fekete, és egy vörös nő állnak egy omlófélben levő sziklán. Otterem a jótündér, és felajánlja nekik, hogy madárrá tudja változtatni őket, hogy elrepülhessenek innen. Mondjátok, milyen madárrá változtassalak benneteket?
A fekete nő gondolkozik, majd kinyögi:
- Én sas akarok lenni! Az olyan energikus, és csodás! Átváltozik, és elrepül.
A vörös nő is gondolkozik, majd azt mondja:
- Én sirály akarok lenni, mert az olyan király! Olyan szép fehér, meg minden. - Sirállyá változik, és tovaszáll.
A szőke nő gondolkodik... gondolkodik... majd megszólal:
- Én Pingvin akarok lenni, mert az olyan cuki!


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Mi a különbség a tehéntrágya és a Win95 között?
- ???
- A tehéntrágyából ki lehet lépni.


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Doktor úr, csináljon valamit a feleségemmel - könyörög a férj a pszichiáternek. - Nem bírom tovább! Harminc macskát tart a lakásban. El tudja képzelni, micsoda bűz ez bezárt ablakok mellett?
- Hát miért nem nyit ablakot? - kérdi a pszichiáter.
- Hogyisne! Hogy mind a kétszáz galambom elrepüljön?


----------



## berzol (2014 December 25)

Egy szőke, egy fekete, és egy vörös nő állnak egy omlófélben levő sziklán. Otterem a jótündér, és felajánlja nekik, hogy madárrá tudja változtatni őket, hogy elrepülhessenek innen. Mondjátok, milyen madárrá változtassalak benneteket?
A fekete nő gondolkozik, majd kinyögi:
- Én sas akarok lenni! Az olyan energikus, és csodás! Átváltozik, és elrepül.
A vörös nő is gondolkozik, majd azt mondja:
- Én sirály akarok lenni, mert az olyan király! Olyan szép fehér, meg minden. - Sirállyá változik, és tovaszáll.
A szőke nő gondolkodik... gondolkodik... majd megszólal:
- Én Pingvin akarok lenni, mert az olyan cuki!


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Az apa leül beszélgetni a 18 éves fiával:
- Fiam, azt hiszem elég nagy vagy már, beszélgessünk arról meddig mentél el már nővel, a seggét már fogtad?
- Na, de édes apám ne hozzon zavarba!
- De a mellét már csak fogtad?
- Na, de édes apám ne hozzon zavarba!
Hát akkor milyét fogtad már lánynak?
- A fülét!
- És mit mondtál neki?
- Azt, hogy szopjál bazdmeg.


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Vesz a maci egy mikrobuszt, és meghívja a barátait egy utazásra.
Mivel a busz hétszemélyes, a maci magával viszi még a farkast, a rókát, a baglyot, a sünit, a mókust, és a nyuszikát. Szépen becsomagolnak mindent, beszállnak a mikrobuszba, és elindulnak.
Egyszer csak látják, hogy ott áll egy hal az út szélén, és stoppol. A maci megáll neki, és kiszól, hogy nem tudják fölvenni, mert már mind a 7 hely foglalt.
Erre a hal megkéri, hogy hadd szálljon be mégis, legföljebb nem fog tudni leülni. A többiek beleegyeznek. Ahogy mennek tovább, egyszer csak felkiált a nyuszika:
- Odanézzetek! A nyolcadik utas, a hal áll!


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Ember egy órája vajúdik a wc-ben, de hiába, még semmi eredmény. Hallja, hogy a szomszéd fülkébe valaki benyit, majd a szokásos bemelegítő zajokat követően ssssss, aztán csobbb. Emberünk nyögve, kínlódva, vigaszt remélve átszól:
- Jaj de irigylem magát.
Valasz is erkezik:
- Ne irigyeljen: az első a nadrágomba ment, a második a mobilom volt.


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Egy nő elviszi a macskáját az állatorvoshoz, mert az állat rosszul hall. Az orvos megállapítja, hogy azért süket a macska, mert a fülét benőtte a szőr. Azt tanácsolja a nőnek, hogy vegyen a gyógyszertárban szőrtelenítő krémet, azzal kenje be a macska fülét.
A nő bemegy a gyógyszertárba és kéri a szőrtelenítőt. A gyógyszerész odaadja és közben elmondja a tudnivalókat:
- Ha a hónalján használja, utána két napig ne használjon dezodort!
- Nem a hónaljamra kell - mondja a nő.
- Ha a lábáról szedi le a szőrt, akkor két napig ne hordjon harisnyát! - adja a tanácsait a gyógyszerész.
- Nem a lábamra kell - mondja a nő türelmetlenül.
- Ó... értem... ez esetben két napig ne üljön biciklire!


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Három kutya üldögél az állatorvos várójában és beszélgetnek:
- Te miért vagy itt pitbull?
- Én sajnos megharaptam a gazdámat!
- Akkor téged biztosan el fognak altatni...
- És te rottweiler miért vagy itt?
- Én széttéptem a szomszéd bácsit!
- Hát akkor téged is elaltatnak...
- És te dobermann miért vagy itt?
- Amikor a gazdasszonyom lehajolt, hátulról magamévá tettem és közben jól összekarmoltam a hátát.
- Na akkor téged is elaltatnak!
- Dehogy, engem csak azért hozott, hogy levágják a körmöm!


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

A skót megy hazaféle a kihalt, sötét utcán amikor egyszer csak elé toppan egy rabló és megszólal:
- Pénzt vagy életet!
Mire a skót:
- Húszasból tud visszaadni?


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

A bevándorlók tájékoztatása végett közöljük, hogy a magyar határon látható SHALOM felirat nem üdvözlés.
Eredetileg HEGYESHALOM volt, csak kiégtek a körték...


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Fociszabályok lányoknak:
- Szöglet kerek vagy ovális stadionban is van.
- A bedobást nem a szurkolók végzik.
- A pálya szélén hiába emelik fel a zászlót, attól még nem indul el a vonat.
- A plexitető alatt ülő játékosok nem a buszra várnak.
- A 11-est nem csak a 11 számú játékos rúghatja.
- A VB abban különbözik a Bajnokok Ligájától, hogy a VB-n a Real Madrid játékosai a spanyolok ellen játszanak.
- A VB abban hasonlít az EB-re, hogy egyiken sincsenek ott a magyarok!
- A pálya közepén futó kapus a bíró.


----------



## Bogdán Gábor (2014 December 25)

Négy katolikus nő beszélget egy teadélutánon, arról mire vitték a gyerekeik.
Az egyik nő ezt meséli:
- Az én fiam pap. Amikor belép egy helyiségbe, az emberek Tisztelendő Úrnak szólítják.
A másik nő ezt mondja:
- Az én fiam püspök. Amikor belép egy helyiségbe, az emberek Excellenciás Úrnak szólítják.
A harmadik büszkén ezt mondja:
- Nem azért, hogy felvágjak, de az én fiam egy kardinális. Ha megjelenik valahol, az emberek Eminenciás Úrnak szólítják.
A negyedik nő csak ül csöndben és a teáját szürcsölgeti. A többiek kérdően néznek rá. Aztán ezt mondja:
- Az én fiam egy gyönyörű, 185 cm magas, izmos sztriptíztáncos. Amikor belép egy helyiségbe, az emberek csak ennyit mondanak: Te jó Isten!


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

6


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

7


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

8


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

9


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

10


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

11


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

12


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

13


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

14


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

15


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

16


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

17


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

18


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

19


----------



## darthenfer (2014 December 25)

20


----------



## dvili (2014 December 26)

_ "Zongora. _Háromlábú asztal, fehér és fekete fogakkal. Nem harap. Két kézzel verik, de ezt a verést nem kell komolyan venni; ennek hangsúlyozására magát a műveletet „játék”-nak, „játszás”-nak nevezik, nehogy valaki az illetőt feljelentse. Játszani mindenkinek szabad."
(Karinthy Frigyes: Együgyű lexikon; MEK)


----------



## dvili (2014 December 26)

_"Hegedű. _Üres doboz, melyre négy, marhabélből csavart spárga van kifeszítve; de csak tökéletlenül adja vissza ennek az állatnak a hangját."
(Karinthy Frigyes: Együgyű lexikon; MEK)


----------



## dvili (2014 December 26)

"_Trombita, síp. _A politikai meggyőződésnek precízebb kifejezése, más néven: véderőjavaslathoz hozzászóló és objektív okokat előadó szerkezetek."
(Karinthy Frigyes: Együgyű lexikon; MEK)


----------



## dvili (2014 December 26)

_"Addig nyújtózkodj, amíg a takaród ér._
Egészségügyi tanács, ami főleg azoknak kellemetlen, akiknek nagyon hosszú takarójuk van; ezeknek néha kétméternyire ki kell nyújtózkodni."

(Karinthy Frigyes: Együgyű lexikon; MEK)


----------



## dvili (2014 December 26)

_"Minden látszat csal._
De minden csaló látszik."
(Karinthy Frigyes: Együgyű lexikon; MEK)


----------



## dvili (2014 December 26)

"Nem mind arany, ami fénylik.
Lehet kedvező körülmények közt gyémánt is."
(Karinthy Frigyes: Együgyű lexikon; MEK)


----------



## dvili (2014 December 26)

_"A türelem rózsát terem._
Egyebet nem."
(Karinthy Frigyes: Együgyű lexikon; MEK)


----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)

köszönjük szépen


----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## redwings12 (2014 December 26)




----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

Köszi a topicért!


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

Kellemes Karácsonyt!


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

Na és persze Boldog Új Évet előre is!


----------



## arturo2003 (2014 December 26)

Ez egy hozzászólásgyűjtő hozzászólás, s mint olyan, nem összekeverendő a szójátéktopicokba írt nem-hozzászólásgyűjtő hozzászólásokkal, melyek létüket pusztán a szójátékok iránti szeretetemnek köszönhetik.


----------



## Imre Jolán (2014 December 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Imre Jolán (2014 December 27)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## Imre Jolán (2014 December 27)

Mérd az időt,
de ne a mi időnket,


----------



## Imre Jolán (2014 December 27)

*Egy szenvedély margójára*

A tengerpartot járó kisgyerek
mindíg talál a kavicsok közt egyre,
mely mindöröktől fogva az övé,
és soha senki másé nem is lenne.


----------



## Imre Jolán (2014 December 27)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket!


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Boldog új évet!


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Tetszik ez az oldal.


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Sok újat találtam rajta.


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Nővérem javasolta, hogy nézzek be ide.


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Bízom benne, hogy sok újondságot találok majd itt.


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Eddig pozitív dolgokat találtam


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Szeretek olvasni,


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Újdonságokat találni


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Sajnos hamar rákattanok a nekem tetsző oldalakra


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Bízom, hogy itt megtalálom amelyek tetsző dolgokat


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Sok új tag van most itt?


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Én meg kezdő vagyok


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Próbálom megismerni az itteni dolgokat


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Bízom benne, hamar rájövök az itteni dolgokra.


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Remelem hamar belejovok .....


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Tetszik, hogy több témában is keresgélhetek


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Szép napot!


----------



## Olvasó Csibe (2014 December 27)

Koszonom a topicot.


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

1


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

2


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

3


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

4


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

5


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

6


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

7


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

8


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

9


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

10


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

11


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

12


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

13


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

14


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

15


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

16


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

17


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

18


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

19


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

20


----------



## Zsuska66 (2014 December 27)

21


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

1


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

2


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

3


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

4


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

5


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

6


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

7


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

8


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

9


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

10


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

11


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

12


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

13


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

14


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

15


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

16


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

17


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

18


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

19


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

20


----------



## laszlo1108 (2014 December 27)

21


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

laszlo1108 írta:


> 21


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

C


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

D


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

E


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

F


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

G


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

A


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

H


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

I


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

fisz


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

cisz


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

gisz


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

disz


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

aisz


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

eisz


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

hisz


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

b


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

esz


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

asz


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

desz


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

gesz


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

cesz


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

fesz


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

cdefgahc


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

gahcdefiszg


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

defiszgahciszd


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

ahciszdefiszgisza


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

efiszgiszahciszdisze


----------



## Verőce (2014 December 27)

hciszdiszefiszgiszaiszh


----------



## Zsolt840520 (2014 December 28)

hb


----------



## Zsolt840520 (2014 December 28)

is


----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)

*"Az ember 100 dolgot akar; 89 és felet megkap. Kilencet megszerez. Felet befejez.. és abba az egybe hal bele, ami nem lehet az övé!"*


----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)

Az ember lehet bármily okos, szép, vagy csúnya, a végzet jön, jön és csenget az ajtón, mikor az idő elkövetkezék


----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)




----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)

Szerintem még kell pár hozzászólás


----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)

de már egyre kevesebb...


----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)

ez a topic egy kedves ötlet volt


----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)

Nem is tudom, mihez kezdenék nélküle


----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)

vááá, mindjárt elkezdek inkább csak számokat írni


----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)

de még futom értelemmel


----------



## villanto (2014 December 28)

Ha visszafelé írod, akár érdekes is lehet...


----------



## villanto (2014 December 28)

2787


----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)

"Nem adom fel, míg életben találsz, nem adom fel...!"


----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)

na még egy pár


----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)

már nem sok


----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)

Egyébként miket lehet csinálni itt, a fórumon?


----------



## ancsitello (2014 December 29)

Sziasztok ez a topik úgy látom nekünk újaknak jött létre , itt megszerezzük ami kell


----------



## Buváry Andrea (2014 December 31)

jhgfhgejr kgadf gafjkjgdf


----------



## Buváry Andrea (2014 December 31)

gafglrkelz zjz4vczz


----------



## Buváry Andrea (2014 December 31)

lol xd király


----------



## Buváry Andrea (2014 December 31)

pfffffff


----------



## Buváry Andrea (2014 December 31)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhahahhahahahhahahahhahahhahahahahahahhahhaahhahahahhahahaha


----------



## Buváry Andrea (2014 December 31)

hhhhuhaaaahahhahahahhahahahahhahahhhahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahah


----------



## ancsitello (2014 December 31)

Szép napot jó készülődést a bulira


----------



## Buváry Andrea (2014 December 31)

jasfdafsd fiogaerfhtrz


----------



## Buváry Andrea (2014 December 31)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Buváry Andrea (2014 December 31)

hiihihihihihihijijihihaihaihaihiahaihiahiahiahiahiahiahiahiahiahiahiahiahiahiahiahihaiaiahiahiha


----------



## Buváry Andrea (2014 December 31)

ihaihaihiahiahiahiahiahihahaihaihaihaihaihaihaihaihaiahiah


----------



## Buváry Andrea (2014 December 31)

tvbrjtz


----------



## Buváry Andrea (2014 December 31)

ejtvzevjzevjz


----------



## Buváry Andrea (2014 December 31)

regjfnglnlfjrgjhjugjkkdijjoijhjhjniohgyere petfesi kenfioasdjfijsd a terferterfetrtereferetereferetreterefereterefererererefredretfetfrtefrteftrftqsdtradasdasadaasdaasasdfasdasdasasdasasddasdasdasd


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

hali


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

1


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

2


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

3


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

4


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

5


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

6


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

7


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

8


----------



## ancsitello (2014 December 31)

33333


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

9


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

10


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

11


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

12


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

13


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

14


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

15


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

16


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

17


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

18


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

19


----------



## Sárközi András (2014 December 31)

20


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

hello


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

2


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

3


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

4


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

5


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

hat


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

hát


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

hit


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

9


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

10


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

tizenegy


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

12


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

13


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

14


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

15


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

16


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

17


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

18


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)

19


----------



## p_kinga (2014 December 31)




----------



## Imre Jolán (2015 Január 1)

Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!


----------



## Hogo100 (2015 Január 1)

8...


----------



## Hogo100 (2015 Január 1)

9....


----------



## Hogo100 (2015 Január 1)

10


----------



## Hogo100 (2015 Január 1)

11


----------



## villanto (2015 Január 1)

BoBarna, Ne zavartasd magad, nekem már jóval több van és mégsem nyílik meg...


----------



## villanto (2015 Január 1)

ozmózis


----------



## Mitymano (2015 Január 2)

Csak mert én komolyan veszem ezt a komolytalanságot! ;-)

Fodor Ákos Haiku 1

*ALTATÓ*

*minden veszteség
fájdalombacsomagolt
megkönnyebbülés*


----------



## Mitymano (2015 Január 2)

Fodor Ákos Haiku 2

*AXIÓMA*

*mire megtanulsz
énekelni, dalod már
rég nem arról szól*


----------



## Mitymano (2015 Január 2)

Fodor Ákos Haiku 3

*EGY AJÁNDÉK ELHÁRÍTÁSA*

*Ne adj igazat.
Neked túlsokba kerül;
nekem meg épp van.*


----------



## Mitymano (2015 Január 2)

Fodor Ákos Haiku 4

*EPIKTÉTOSZ-VISSZHANG*

*Sose mondd azt: "el-
veszítettem", semmiről;
mondd: "visszaadtam".*


----------



## Mitymano (2015 Január 2)

Fodor Ákos Haiku 5

*GYAKORLAT*

*segíts mindennek
olyannak lennie, mint
amilyen úgyis*


----------



## Mitymano (2015 Január 2)

Fodor Ákos Haiku 6

*AXIÓMA

a szeretésen
kívül minden emberi:
tett: romépítés*


----------



## Mitymano (2015 Január 2)

Fodor Ákos Haiku 7

*JÁTÉK-SZABÁLY*

*Mihelyt csatának
tekinted az életet:
el is vesztetted.*


----------



## Mitymano (2015 Január 2)

Fodor Ákos Haiku 8

*AZ IGAZI NAGYSÁG

Jelentéktelen,
mint nők öle, profilból;
szemből: megrázó*


----------



## Mitymano (2015 Január 2)

Fodor Ákos Haiku 9

*EGY LEHETSÉGES BÖLCSHÖZ

Mértékkel élnél?
- A mértéktartásban is
légy mértékletes.*


----------



## Bognár András (2015 Január 2)

1


----------



## pmmarianna (2015 Január 3)

Köszönjük! Még mindig BÚÉK mindenkinek!


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

_*A remény mosolyogva lépi át az új év küszöbét, miközben azt suttogja: `ez az év boldogabb lesz`. *_


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

A legszebb dolog számomra az alvás, de ébren is tudok álmodni.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

A legnagyobb ellenséged ott rejlik benned, ha azt nem tudod legyőzni, mit sem érnek a sikereid.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

Az emberek végső soron (...) nem attól boldogok, hogy éppen ki a miniszterelnök, vagy hogy milyen volt a búzatermés, hanem attól, hogy rendben van-e a magánéletük, van-e társuk, akivel megoszthatják az életüket. A párkeresés óriási kihívás, és épp erre nem készítjük fel a gyerekeket.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

Ha az ember csinálhatja azt, amit szeret, akkor nincs baj. Baj akkor van, ha nem találnak rá tehetségük hasznosítási lehetőségére - vagy ezt megakadályozzák.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

Minél többet adsz, annál több jó dolog történik veled.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

Reggel ültetett fa estére még nem vet árnyékot.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

Célratörő ember a kőbe is beüti a szöget.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

Nem azért élünk, hogy együnk, hanem azért eszünk, hogy éljünk.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

A bolond mond, amit tud. A bölcs tudja, mit mond.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

Nincs senki, akinek tanulni ne kellene, és senki, akitől tanulni ne lehetne.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

Aki fecseg neked, fecseg rólad is.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

Minden csoda három napig tart.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

Reggelizz egyedül, ebédedet oszd meg felebarátoddal, vacsorádat add oda ellenségednek.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

A zsenit és az őrültet csak egy hajszál választja el.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

Megérdemli az édest, aki megízlelte a keserűt.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

A pokolba vezető út is jó szándékkal van kikövezve.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

Sokat hallj, láss, keveset szólj.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

Az ember keményebb a vasnál, erősebb a sziklánál, és törékenyebb egy szál rózsánál.


----------



## SimiFeci (2015 Január 3)

A lélek sugárzása 
széppé varázsolja az embert. 
Az ember szépsége 
összhangot teremt a házban. 
Az otthon összhangja 
rendet teremt a hazában. 
S ha az országban rend honol, 
béke köszönt a világra.


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

1


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

2


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

3


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

4


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

5


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

6


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

7


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

6


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

7


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

8


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

9


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

10


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

11


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

12


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

13


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

14


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

15


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

16


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

17


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

18


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

19


----------



## Jardinera (2015 Január 4)

20


----------



## indzse (2015 Január 4)

Minden féltett dolognál jobban őrizd meg szívedet, mert abból indul ki minden élet.


----------



## indzse (2015 Január 4)




----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

1. Az önismeret azt jelenti, hogy a világ összes emberi tulajdonsága ott van bennem, csak még esetleg nem kerültem olyan élethelyzetbe, hogy mindezt felismerjem.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

2. Azoknak, akik egyfolytában gyűjtik a lájkokat - ahogy ők szokták mondani, "lájkvadászoknak"- szükségük van a visszacsatolásra másoktól, hogy kellőképpen humorosak, szépek, kreatívak, ügyesek... amikor például egy befolyásolható, megfelelni vágyó ember kiposztol valamit, majd egy olyan valakitől kap lájkot, akitől soha korábban, azt kezdi hinni, hogy tetszik a másiknak, és sikongat egy hétig. (...) Azt hiszi, hogy menő, király, kúl. És nem látja azt, hogy egy egész rendszer vizsgálja a fogyasztói szokásait, hogy továbbra is megállás nélkül fogyasszon.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

3. Elképesztően sokat tanultam, és nem csak a rosszról. Megismertem érzéseket, sok embert, másfajta világot, és a sok negatívum mellett persze egy csomó élmény, és pozitívum is ért. Idővel már profitáltam is belőle. Kihívás volt napról napra szembesülni ezekkel a dolgokkal. (...) Az utam megtalálásában, és a felnövésben talán ez segít majd a legtöbbet, és ki tudja, most mi jön.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

4. Aki az önmegvalósítása során a gyermekkori álmait veszíti el, az az önmagába vetett hitét veszti el.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

5. Sokan nem tudják azt, hogy mindenki csak annyi tiszteletet, szeretetet, megbecsülést kap a másiktól, amennyit önmagának ad.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

6. A félelem nem az ördögtől való, hanem az emberi létünk alapvető és fontos tulajdonsága, amivel elindulhat a fejlődés. (...) Az egyik út: bedugom a fejem a homokba, és habzsolom, falom a külsőségeket, hogy majd a segítségükkel jobban érezzem magamat. A másik út: ki merem mondani azt, hogy gyáva vagyok kockáztatni, vagyis elfogadom, hogy a gyávaság ott lakik bennem. Csakhogy azt is tudom, hogy csak rajtam áll, hogy másként döntök-e.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

7. Aki ajándékokkal és ünnepi felhajtással akarja jóvátenni az év közben elmulasztott lehetőségeket, az csak kompenzál és nem lesz boldog karácsonykor.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

8. A most, a mai nap jelenlegi pillanata soha többé nem fog megismétlődni az életemben. Az csak most van, soha többé nem lesz. Ha az életemnek ebbe a jelen pillanatába nem teszek bele mindent, amiben hiszek, vagy nem mondom ki azt, amit érzek, akkor ez a pillanat frusztrált pillanat lesz az életemben.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

9. A halál elfogadására négy lehetőség kínálkozik. Az első egy írás, amit végrendeletnek is hívhatunk. (...) A másik lehetőség: amikor a szeretteimmel egy ilyen éles helyzetbe kerülök, akkor dönthetek úgy, hogy nem menekülök el a helyzet elől. Harmadik lehetőség: elmegyek önkéntes segítőnek egy kórházi osztályra, ahol elmenőket ápolnak... Így kezdődik a halál elfogadása. Negyedik lépés: adott esetben beszélek róla. Mert bármilyen elfogadás csak akkor jön létre, ha én arról indulatok, harag, düh, frusztráció, kétségbeesés nélkül tudok beszélni. Hangosan és békében, először önmagamnak, majd másoknak.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

10. Másokhoz őszinte akkor leszek, ha önmagamhoz az vagyok. Szeretni akkor tudok másokat, ha önmagamat szeretem és elfogadom.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

11. Önbizalmat elérni úgy lehet, hogy szembenézünk a félelmeinkkel, és a félelemmel teli konfliktusainkat úgy oldjuk meg, hogy az ebből származó sikerélmény építsen. Vagyis tudatosan ugrok olyan racionális és érzelmi megmérettetésekbe, ami új, ami ismeretlen, amitől félek, teljesen mindegy, hogy öröm vagy fájdalom vár rám. És mindezt csak ma tehetem meg. Tudván azt, hogy mindezt önmagamért teszem. Az ilyen megmérettetések megoldása után születik meg a felnőtt férfi meg a felnőtt nő.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

12. A siker abból fakad, hogy kitűzünk egy célt, egy változást, amit el szeretnék érni. És amíg nem léptük át a célvonalat, addig nincs megállás.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

13. Számomra izgalmas volt felismerni (...), hogy azok, akik nem akarják elfogadni a halált, nem merik észrevenni egy kapcsolat halálát sem. Amiért egyébként mindig két ember felelős, sohasem egy.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

14. Megszokásból élni valakivel: hazugság. (...) Mindenki úgy csapja be magát, ahogy akarja.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

15. A szabadságot az adja meg, amikor felismerem, hogy lehetőségeim vannak. Mondjuk hazudni magamnak, vagy nem. Felismerem, hogy semmi sincs rám kényszerítve. Én döntök. Ez a szabadság.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

16. Számomra (...) az igazi barátság ott kezdődik, amikor nemcsak pozitív dolgokban lubickolok, hanem egy adott konfliktushelyzetben annak ellenére elmondom a véleményemet, hogy tudom, ez a másiknak fájhat.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

17. Az embereknek fogalmuk sincs arról, hogy csak annyi szeretetet és megbecsülést fognak kapni másoktól, amennyit maguknak adnak. Sokan azt hiszik, annyi tiszteletet kapnak majd a másiktól, amennyit neki adnak. Ez hazugság. Nem működik.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

18. A változtatás első három fázisa - a kimondás, az elfogadás és a befogadás - valójában az élet összes területére kisugárzik, mert a kihívásainkat csak így tudjuk jól megoldani. Lehet mindehhez ösztönösen is hozzáállni, de mindebből hiányozni fog a tudatosság.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

19. Az elfogadás egy borzasztó nehéz folyamat. Amikor nemcsak elfogadom, hanem önmagamba befogadom az általam megélt negatívumot. Elfogadom a kiejtett szavakat. Ez az a folyamat, amikor a kimondott szó vérré válik. Brutális fájdalommal jár. Érzi a bőrén mindazt, amit eddig is sejtett, de nem akarta megélni. Ami késik hölgyek (urak), az nem múlik!


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

20. Az első lépés az egyik legfájdalmasabb lépés. A valóság kimondása. "Nem a pasim a felelős azért, hogy engem nem tisztel, mert ez a pasim felelőssége... Az én felelősségem arról szól, hogy én hagytam, hogy ő ne tiszteljen engem." És ez nagyon kemény mondat.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

21. Az élet mindig benyújtja a számlát. Mindenki azt kapja vissza az élettől, amilyen előjelű energiát belefektetett. Ha döntően negatívat, kevélységet, fösvénységet, bujaságot, irigységet, torkosságot, haragot, jóra való restséget - akkor ennek megfelelő lesz a vég is. Ezek nem pici, bagatellizálható sztorik, hanem nagyon súlyos gyilkolások.


----------



## kerno76 (2015 Január 5)

22. Az első csók azért is fontos, mert ha akkor kölcsönös elolvadás van, az bizony fontos jele annak, hogy valami mély érzés kezd kialakulni. Legalábbis azt vettem észre, ha a csók nagyon jó valakivel, akkor általában a szex is nagyon jó lesz. Ha a csókolózás nem szabadít fel tüzet, akkor, sajnos, a szex sem fog. Vannak nagyon finom intő jelek, amelyeken a legtöbb ember átsiklik.


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

9. 
*Fodor Ákos*: Szerelem 

ahogy a szél meglebbenti a függönyt:
nem a függöny, nem a szél. A lebbenés


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

10. 
"Rettegőnek és

kegyetlennek születtem.

A jót tanulom."


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

11. 
"Annyira zárt egy

ajtó sem lehet, mint fal

s ajtó h i á n y a."


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

12. 
"Nekem nem kell, hogy

enyém legyen: legyen - és

kapjak belőle."


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

13. 
"A más élete

Hozzá-szólhatok;

bele-: nem."


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

14.
"Nem szeretsz. Érzem.

- Hogy engem? vagy magadat?

Magadban döntsd el."


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

15. 
"Bánt? bosszant? úntat?

Kérj tőle valamit - és

holtig elkerül..."


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

16. 
"Meg tudod állni,

ne cuppantsd el a puszit:

akkor tovább tart!"


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

17.
"Föl sem ismernék

a rólad készült képek,

ha látnák egymást."


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

18. 
"*Empátia*

Ágyam, te kedves,

fáradtra-aludtalak?

Fölkelek. Pihenj."


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

19. 
„*NAPLÓJEGYZET*

Válságos helyzet:

tudom, hogy boldog vagyok,

csak épp nem érzem.”


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

20. Végül a kedvenc Fodor Ákos idézetem (az előzőek is Fodor Ákos idézetek) és köszönöm a lehetőséget 

"- Tudsz játszani?
- Tudok.
- És szeretsz is?
- És szeretlek is."


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Nagy Zoltán (Larreka)

*Kocka mese*


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Kockavilág zárt magába 
Kockafejű rémekkel, 
Kockázatos volt ott lenni, 
Gömb alakú fejemmel.


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Kockaforma bokrok mögé 
Gyorsan odaugrottam, 
De gömb alakú fejecskémmel 
Elbujdosni nem tudtam.


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Mit keresek vajon én itt? 
Mondtam, s sírva fakadtam, 
És kis kerek könnypocsolya 
Keletkezett alattam.


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Megrengett a Kockavilág: 
Hát ez vajon, hogy lehet? 
Kockavilág kockaföldjén 
Kör alak keletkezett.


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Jött is gyorsan egy kockarém 
S királyához vezetett, 
Féltem, hogy a kockakirály 
Levágatja fejemet.


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Mi az, amit te csináltál? 
Mosolyogva kérdezett, 
Hisz Kockavilágban eddig, 
Csak derékszög létezett.


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Kör. - mondtam én a királynak, 
Törölgetve szememet, 
Nem gondoltam kockáéknak 
Kört látni ily élvezet.


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Örülünk, hogy itt vagy köztünk 
És barátok lehetünk - 
Szólt a király - köreiddel 
Megkönnyíted életünk.


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Így történt, hogy kockakirály 
Meghagyta a fejemet, 
S örömére, minden este 
Körtányérból ehetett.


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Nagy Zoltán (Larreka)

*Kocka mese*


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Nagyon kedves.


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)




----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Vajon hová tűnt a régi regisztrációm?


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Ott 100 nál is több hozzászólásom volt.


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)




----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Szeretném vissza.


----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)




----------



## haveagoodday (2015 Január 6)

Buék!


----------



## BJácint (2015 Január 8)

Nah hát ide mindegy mit ?


----------



## BJácint (2015 Január 8)

Akkor rajta hát ;-)


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszi a tippet!


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

vajon még mennyi kell?


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

1?


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

vagy 2?


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

talán 3?


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

lehet, hogy 4?


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

de az 5 már tuti


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

ez nem lehet igaz


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

ez vajon hányadik lehet?


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

már nem tudom követni'


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

nem csak ide írtam


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

szerintem megvan


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

de tutira akarok menni


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

kész!!!


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

de hol tudom megnézni?


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

mókus


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

nyuszi


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

kakas


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

baba


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

pelus


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

cumi


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

papa


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

mama


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

teve


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

boci


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

tata


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

12


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

nyamm


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

fej


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

csikis


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

csacsi


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

nyumm


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

röfi


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

malacka


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

micimackó


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

macilaci 20


----------



## Deathbird13 (2015 Január 10)

21


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

Remek ez a szókirakós.


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

Juhéé én is tag vagyok.


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

Avada Kedavra


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

Szeretem a Harry Pottert.


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

20


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

Szeretem a kekszet!


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

hatvanhárom.


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

Pletykafészek


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

egyértlemű


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

új tag


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

Lakodalom van a mi utcánkba


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

Férjhez megy a falu legszebb lányaa


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

Szövegkiemelő


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

smile


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

100


----------



## Boglarkat (2015 Január 11)

Véletlenek nincsenek.


----------



## Tibianyja (2015 Január 12)

Miért nem lehet


----------



## Tibianyja (2015 Január 12)

Az Apáczais könyvekhez


----------



## Tibianyja (2015 Január 12)

kapni ugyanúgy egy jelszót az online felülethez, hogy a szerencsétlen anyuka


----------



## Tibianyja (2015 Január 12)

aki nem ismer minden népdalt - minő gyarlóság


----------



## Tibianyja (2015 Január 12)

az is tudjon segíteni az énektanártól rettegő kisfiának a felkészülésben?


----------



## Tibianyja (2015 Január 12)

Nem akarom minden egyes hét hétfőjét az aktuális népdal keresgetésével tölteni!


----------



## Tibianyja (2015 Január 12)

Ennél fontosabb tantárgyak is vannak, talán inkább arra fordítanék több időt,


----------



## Tibianyja (2015 Január 12)

miután a CD-ről gyorsan megtanultuk az a nyomorult dalt és betettük az énekkönyvet a táskába!


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 13)

ez jó


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 13)

álmos vagyok


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 13)

megyek aludni


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 13)

jó éjt


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 13)

jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

Istenem, add, hogy ne bíráljak:


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

erényt, hibát és tévedést


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

Egy óriás összhangnak lássak -


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

A dolgok olyan bonyolultak
és végül mégis mindenek
elhalkulnak és kisimulnak


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

és lábaidhoz együtt hullnak.


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

Egy lángot adok, ápold, add tovább.


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

Az életednek van egy titkos csúcsa,
vezetnek hozzá szent véletlenek,


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

jaj, hogy leszállni kell, jaj, hogy nem adhatsz
a pillanatnak örökéletet!


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

S botlasz újra sok rögös, buta úton -
De mindegy. Egyszer fenn voltál a csúcson


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

S fogadd el tőlem ezt a levelet,
Napsugárral írtam és őszi kékkel,


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

és reménnyel és kétségbeeséssel


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

és benne egész esett-magamat
hozom, s minden nyomorúságomat,
S az életem hozom
Fogadj el így, ahogy vagyok...


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

Én már tudom: csak azt nem vesztem el
Amiről sose mondhatom: Enyém


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

Nem bírtam, nem mertem és nem akartam
A két karomba zárni.


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

Féltettem összhangját a szíveinknek, 
Féltettem őt az élet vad kezétől
S féltettem kényes, önző magamat.


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

Elengedtem hát, hogy megőrizhessem,
mint pók a fonalat-:
Helyette - róla szőtt álmaimat!


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

Ki vehet el éntőlem valamit,
S szegényebbé ki tehet engemet?


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

Mindenemet magammal hordozom,
ha nem vesztettem el a lelkemet!


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

Szeretnék mindent, mindent magammal vinni-
és mindent itt hagyok


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

A holtom után ne keressetek, 
Leszek sehol - és mindenütt leszek.


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

Ha könny a gyöngy:
A fagyöngyök az erdő könnyei,


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

parányi könnyek, mozdulatlanok,
fák sudarára fagyott sóhajok,
az erdő gyöngybefagyott bánata


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

És imára is kulcsolom kezem
úgy esedezem szívetlenül - szívért,


----------



## dbkata (2015 Január 15)

szárazon adom Istennek magam, 
hátha reám bocsátja harmatát, 
és kinyílik a kőből egy virág


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Két dolgo határoz meg Téged. A türelmed,amikor nincs semmid, és a viselkedésed amikor meg van mindened.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Az akadály az a rémisztő dolog, amelyet akkor látunk, ha levesszük a szemünket a célról.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Mosolyogj rá egy idegenre, számára talán ez lesz az egyetlen napsugár, amely ma megsimogatja.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

A munka nem mindig kellemes. De alig vannak boldogtalanabbak, azoknál akik céltalan, tétlen és unott életet élnek.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

A hibák mindig megbocsájthatóak, ha van bátorságunk beismerni őket.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Minél hálásabb vagy, annál több dolgot vonzol amikért hálás lehetsz.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Nemes szép élethez nem kellenek nagy cselekedetek, csupán tiszta szív és sok sok szeretet.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Add meg minden napnak az esélyét, hogy életed legboldogabb napja legyen.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Merj a sötétbe nyúlni, hogy egy másik kezet a fénybe húzz!


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Az emberek a sötétben mihez is kezdenek..Volt egy lámpásom , az is elveszett. Kinyújtom a kezem, hátha te is ezt teszed. A sötétben is együtt akarok lenni Veled!


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Jól vagyok , Anyám, hajnal csillagom.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Felejtsd el gyorsan aggodalmaid, mert jól vagyok.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Nagy bánatom árnyékába, telepszem, s tollam elereszte....had sírjon!


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Anyám! Látom reszkető kezed, hópihék szökdösnek ki fejkendőd alól, Sóhajod várja visszatértemet...hát jól vagyok.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Előszőr is Anyám! Ó, bocsájtsd meg, hogy az igazat ma sem tudhatod meg. Az igazság megvénült már, nem kelhet útra többet.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Nem mondom én ki csak azt, hogy: jól vagyok!


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Anyám! Édesanyám! Kövek közt őrlődött-e test, mit két kezed becézett valaha.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

s, e hang, mely álmaidban böcsődalként zenélt, most mint tagló alatt a borjú: fölüvöltött!


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

De, Te csak mosolyogj drágám, mosolyogj. Rossz álom volt, mosolyogj. És nyugodj meg, mert jól vagyok.....


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Jól vagyok, bár nincs fejem, hogy felfogja ezt!


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Jól vagyok, bár nincs hangom, hogy kimondja ezt!


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Jól vagyok..bár kezem sincs, hogy leírja ezt!


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

Ezért vésem, rovom, mint sírkőbe az írást, e viharverte szőrnyű temetőbe.


----------



## igaztortenetek (2015 Január 15)

E, tébolyodott temető falába, minden halottai nevében: Jól vagyunk!


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

nem is tudom, hogy hányadik hozzászólásnál tartok


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

ezt valahol nyomon lehet követni?


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

az 1. oldalon azt írják, hogy a nevem alatt jelzi a szám, hol tartok


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

hát én sajnos nem látok semmit


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

de ide már a 6. írom


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

lehet


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

hogy


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

9


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

10


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

11


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

12


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

13


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

14


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

15


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

16


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

17


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

18


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

19


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

és ha minden igaz ez a 20.


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

ennyi


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

nos, hali mindenkinek


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

pá


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)




----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

kicsit


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

frissítéskor


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

eltűnt


----------



## chupra (2015 Január 17)

nem


----------



## bereslorand (2015 Január 17)

Magyar mulatos kottakat


----------



## redwings12 (2015 Január 18)




----------



## bobarna02 (2015 Január 19)

Lehet itt valakivel beszélgetni?


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

a


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

b


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

c


----------



## Andrea.Kis (2015 Január 20)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

d


----------



## Andrea.Kis (2015 Január 20)

Hol kérhetek segítséget. Elfelejtettem a jelszavam. Vagyis nem vagyok új tag. Viszont az akkori e-mail fiókom már nincs meg.


----------



## Andrea.Kis (2015 Január 20)




----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

e


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

keletom2 írta:


> Olyan piszok meno vagyok hogy a telefonszamomat az egesz orszagbol dijtalanul lehet hivni. 1-800, perfekt. (Ford Fairlane kalandjai)


Zuzu Petalsal beszélgetni olyan volt mint... (Ford Fairlane)


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

mint sajtreszelővel


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

f


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

élni az életet


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

g


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

egy


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

h


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

kettő


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

három


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

i


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

1


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

négy


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

j


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

2


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

öt


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

k


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

hat


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

hét


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

l


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

nyolc


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

kilenc


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

tíz


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

tizenegy


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

titzenkettő


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

tizenhárom


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

tizennégy


----------



## Andrea.Kis (2015 Január 20)




----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

m


----------



## Andrea.Kis (2015 Január 20)

zene


----------



## Andrea.Kis (2015 Január 20)

iiiii


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

n


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

Andrea.Kis írta:


> zene


tizenöt


----------



## Andrea.Kis (2015 Január 20)

6


----------



## Andrea.Kis (2015 Január 20)

7


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

o


----------



## Andrea.Kis (2015 Január 20)

8


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

tizenhat


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

tizenhét


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

zene


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

tizennyolc


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

tizenkilenc


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

húsz


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

3


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

4


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

5


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

6


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

7


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

8


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

9


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

1


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

1


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

2


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

3


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

4


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

5


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

6


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

7


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

8


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

9


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

10


----------



## femarci04 (2015 Január 20)

11


----------



## siro peter (2015 Január 20)

femarci04 írta:


> 3


21


----------



## bobarna02 (2015 Január 20)

19


----------



## bobarna02 (2015 Január 20)

20


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

1


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

2


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

3


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

4


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

5


----------



## janekdroid (2015 Január 21)

hmmm


----------



## janekdroid (2015 Január 21)

a


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

6


----------



## janekdroid (2015 Január 21)

a


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

7


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

8


----------



## janekdroid (2015 Január 21)

b


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

9


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

1ö


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

11


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

12


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

13


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

14


----------



## janekdroid (2015 Január 21)

c


----------



## janekdroid (2015 Január 21)

d


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

15


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

16


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

17


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

18


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

19


----------



## BongeszoCsilla (2015 Január 21)

2ö


----------



## janekdroid (2015 Január 21)

e


----------



## waltiwalti (2015 Január 21)

"A remény azt jelenti, hogy az ember úgy érzi, van esélye valamire."

Richelle Mead


----------



## Livike4 (2015 Január 21)

Tetszik ez a topik


----------



## Livike4 (2015 Január 22)

Ha feladtál valaha valamit azt nem is akartad igazán.


----------



## trapika (2015 Január 22)

Sajnos, kevés az időm, de érdemes belépni ide.


----------



## trapika (2015 Január 22)

Livike4 írta:


> Ha feladtál valaha valamit azt nem is akartad igazán.


Ez igaz.


----------



## trapika (2015 Január 22)

Edus17 írta:


> 10


11


----------



## MiaCanadaHun (2015 Január 24)

12


----------



## kisskri (2015 Január 25)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Kratos14 (2015 Január 27)

20


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 27)

Sziasztok!

Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 27)

Szóval az úgy volt


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 27)

hogy mindig ki szerettem volna próbálni ezt a fórumot


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 27)

és most végre talán itt lesz a lehetőség


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 27)

de hogy aktív is legyek


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 27)

kell egy rövidke story


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 27)

a bátyám főiskolán készített egy dolgozatot


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 27)

kb. 40 oldal volt


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 27)

de nem fűlött hozzá a foga, hogy végig értelmes szöveget írjon


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 27)

szóval mondjuk a 25. oldaltól nekiállt írni


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 27)

mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 27)

mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

1


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

2


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

3


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

4


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

5


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

6


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

7


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

8


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

9


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

10


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

hát ha úgyis várnom kell 20 mp-t


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

inkább gépelek valamit


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

hát ezek nem tartottak elég sokáig, úgyhogy inkább valami ilyet. Úgy látszik túl gyorsan gépelek.


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

Így valóban szórakoztatóbb, csak az a baj, hogy már nem tudom, hogy hol tartok.


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

Még a végén túlteljesítem a tervet.


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

Hú, trófeát kaptam az első üzenetért!


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

Na akkor számoljunk egy kicsit, hogy hol is tartunk.


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

Ha minden igaz ez már a 18. Jujj de izgatott vagyok.


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

Akarom mondani mindjárt készen leszek.


----------



## Sulyok Barbara (2015 Január 28)

Csatlakoznék az előttem szólókhoz és azt szeretném tudni, hogy mi értelme volt ennek az egésznek.


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

most


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

éppen


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

filmet


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

nézek


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

vagyis


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

inkább


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

csak


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

halgatom


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

akadozik


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

rendesen


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

szeretnék


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

már


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

állandó


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

tag


----------



## cseti peti (2015 Január 28)

lenni


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

1


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

2


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

3


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

4


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

5


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

6


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

7


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

8


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

9


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

10


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

11


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

12


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

13


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

14


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

15


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

16


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

17


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

18


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

19


----------



## Aranyhagyma (2015 Január 29)

20


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

1


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

2


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

3


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

4


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

5


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

6


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

7


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

8


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

9


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

10


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

11


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

12


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

13


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

14


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

15


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

16


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

17


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

18


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

19


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

20


----------



## klmk (2015 Január 29)

21


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 29)

szóval a folytatás


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 29)

mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 29)

mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 29)

mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 29)

mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 29)

mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 29)

mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus


----------



## Szijártó Éva (2015 Január 29)

mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus mamus mumus


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Január 31)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Aki mosogat, az poharat is tör.


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Éhes ember nem válogat.


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Nincs értelme a járt ösvényt követni, ha nem tudjuk, hova vezet.


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

A kincsvadászat első szabálya: minden meglesz, ami nincs elrejtve!


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Ne kérj szeretet attól, aki tőled nem kapott, sem ajándékot attól, akinek semmit sem adtál.
Paolo Santarcangeli


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Csak rajtad múlik, hogy minek tartod magad.


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Nem az számít, hogy hol kezded, hanem az, hogy hol fejezed be!


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Amikor kergeted a dolgokat, azok elszaladnak. (...) Ha kétségbeesetten akarsz valamit, akkor semmi sem sikerül!


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Az ajándékozás fortélya az, hogy anélkül adj, hogy bármit is visszavárnál!


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

A fejlődés akkor a legfájdalmasabb, amikor ellenállsz neki.


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Az életben nem az a feladatod, hogy problémák nélkül élj, hanem az, hogy valami iránt lelkesedj!


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Az életben vagy kifogásaink vannak, vagy eredményeink.


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Akkor fejlődünk sokat, amikor nehéz idők járnak ránk.


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Ha tudjuk, hogy mit várjunk el egy barátságtól, és ha ezek az elvárások ésszerűek, akkor kevésbé valószínű, hogy csalódni fogunk.


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Január 31)

A legszebb reményeitek váljanak valóra!


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Néha akkor tudunk a legjobban kijönni valakivel, ha időnként egy kicsit eltávolodunk tőle.


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Azoknak, akik tudnak magukon nevetni, több vidámságban van részük, több barátjuk van.


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Az elvárásokkal az a baj, hogy előkészítik a csalódást és a dühöt.


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

A fejlődés első törvénye a rend. Ahhoz, hogy valami fejlődjön, rendszerre van szüksége.


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Egyedül tőled függ, hogyan érzed magad.


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Ha változtatni akarsz az életeden, ahhoz meg kell változtatnod a viselkedésedet!


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Január 31)

Úrilány nem veszi észre, ha észreveszi, hogy észrevették.


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Január 31)

Egyszerű életet élek: ami üres, megtöltöm, ami tele van, kiürítem...


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Január 31)

Üldöz a tudás, de én gyorsabb vagyok.


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Január 31)

A csapatmunka lényege: mindig van kit hibáztatni.


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Január 31)

Ne aggódj az egészséged miatt. Elmúlik.


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Január 31)

A legbosszantóbb dolog, amikor ismered a válaszokat de senki sem fárad, hogy feltegye a kérdéseket.


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Január 31)

Holnap lesz hátralévő életed első napja.


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Január 31)

A tiszta lelkiismeret általában a rossz emlékezet jele.


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Január 31)

A hülye ötletek valósulnak meg a leggyorsabban


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Január 31)

Az igaz barát az, aki ha nem tud lebeszélni a hülyeségről, veled együtt csinálja.


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

1


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

2


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

3


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

4


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

5


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

6


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

7


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

8


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

9


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

10


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

11


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

12


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

13


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

14


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

15


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

16


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

17


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

18


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

19


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

20


----------



## Micike75 (2015 Február 2)

juhuuuu


----------



## jenojozsef (2015 Február 2)

a sportolás egészséges!


----------



## jenojozsef (2015 Február 2)

hajrá fradi


----------



## jenojozsef (2015 Február 2)

tippmix


----------



## jenojozsef (2015 Február 2)

keresek de nem találok


----------



## jenojozsef (2015 Február 2)

Keresek de nem tudom hogy mit


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Február 3)

szép napot


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

Hát akkor gyűjtögessünk.


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

Szép estét.


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

Hy


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

Haladjunk.


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

Nem akar gyűlni.


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

Lassan este.


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

1


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

2


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

3


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

5


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

6


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

7


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

8


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

15


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

16


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

17


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

18


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

19


----------



## a.kriszy (2015 Február 3)

20


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 3)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

Na hát akkor én is gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

1


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

2


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

3


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

4


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

5


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

6


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

7


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

8


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

9


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

10


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

11


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

12


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

13


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

14


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

15


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

16


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

17


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

18


----------



## mcborzaska (2015 Február 5)

19


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 6)

Köszönöm az infót! 
“A világ amit teremtettünk a gondolkodásunk eredménye; nem lehet megváltoztatni gondolkodásunk megváltoztatása nélkül.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 6)

“Nem vagyok különösebben tehetséges. Csupán szenvedélyesen kíváncsi.”


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 6)

“Mindenki tudja, hogy bizonyos dolgokat nem lehet megvalósítani, mígnem jön valaki, aki erről nem tud, és megvalósítja.”


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 6)

“Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést.”


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 6)

“Nézzék, a távíró nem más, mint egy nagyon-nagyon hosszú macska. Meghúzzák a farkát New Yorkban és a feje Los Angelesben nyivákol. Értik ezt? Namármost, a rádió pontosan ugyanígy működik: itt beküldik a jelet, ott pedig megkapják. Az egyetlen különbség, hogy itt nincsen macska.”


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 6)

“Tartsd a kezed egy percig a forró kályhán, meglátod, egy órának fogod érezni. Beszélgess egy csinos nővel egy órát, mintha csak egy perc lenne. Na, ez a relativitás.”


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 6)

“Csak kétféleképpen élheted az életed. Vagy abban hiszel, a világon semmi sem varázslat. Vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat.”


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 6)

Téged szeretlek,
Hogy Te szeretsz, nem is olyan fontos:
Két ember s mind a kettő bolondos.
Mi lesz velünk, majd eldönti talán
A Sors, e bölcs, gondos.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 6)

Aki tudatosan hazudik, az galád... (...)
Aki ismert hazugságokat elhisz, az hülye.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 6)

„Istenem, adj erőt, hogy elfogadhassam, amit megváltoztatni nem tudok; adj bátorságot, hogy megváltoztassam, amit megváltoztathatok; és adj bölcsességet ahhoz, hogy ezeket meg tudjam különböztetni egymástól.”


----------



## Priscilla76 (2015 Február 7)

10. hozzászólásom


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

*A véleményt a maga fegyvereivel kell megtámadni: eszmékre nem lehet puskákkal lövöldözni. *


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

*Az orvos kezel, a természet gyógyít. *


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

Azért jó a mazochistának, mert ha rossz, akkor jó. Ha meg jó, akkor rossz, tehát jó.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

A kisgyerek kérdi az informatikus apját: Apu, én hogyan jöttem a világra? Az apa belekezd: Az úgy volt, hogy anyád és én egy chat szobában ismerkedtünk meg. Ezután találkoztunk egy internet kávézó mosdójában, ahol feltöltést kezdeményeztem anyád szerverére. Utána vettük észre, hogy anyád nem használt tűzfalat, így megtörtént a baj: kilenc hónap múlva letöltődött a vírus. Hát, ez vagy Te.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

A saját országunkban, ha csak a saját nyelveden beszélsz akkor esélyed nincs munkát találni.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

Ballag 2 diák.Szól az egyik:-Hány éves vagy? -erre a másik :-18.Mér te?
-Én is! Hol születtél ?
-Pest.
-Én is.
Jön a tanár, szól az egyik: Képzelje ugyan annyi évesek vagyunk és ugyanott születtünk!
A tanár csak bólogat, odamegy az egyik kollégájához : A Johnson ikrek már megint ittasan jöttek iskolába.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

A szíved majdnem megszakad, 
szólnál, de szavad elakad, 
szólnál, de görcs és fájdalom 
fuldoklik föl a torkodon,


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

oly mélyről, mintha lelkedet, 
a recsegő idegeket 
húzná magával, úgy sajog 
szád felé néma sóhajod.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

S egyszerre oly gyönge leszel, 
hogy szárnyas szédülés ölel, 
fogaid közül valami 
sírás, valami állati


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

nyöszörgés kínlódik elő 
s azt hiszed: a következő 
pillanat mindent, ami él, 
elfúj, mint pókhálót a szél. 

Szabó Lőrinc: A kimondhatatlan


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

Az orgona kezdte! Szinte csobbant, 
mikor a kertben megcsapott: 
fűszere gázként gyűlt a roppant 
éj tavába, a völgybe, ahogy 
nyomta a párás ég: nehéz 
volt, mint sűrű zene, mint sűrű méz, 
de mint tündér meglepetés 
lengett körül, mint álmodott hang 
vagy holdfényfátylas csillagok.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

Mert tündér volt, igazán az: úgy ébredt, 
mint alvó agyban a túlvilág, 
vagy halk izzása a testi kéjnek, 
amit hajnalban szít a vágy. 
Az kezdte, az orgona! A mai! De 
félszáz tűnt május hozta vele, 
jázmin, rózsa s akác özöne 
ringatta vele, lidérc, kísértet, 
a rég s a nemrég illatát.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

Káprázva álltam a kapum előtt, és 
ópiumittas szellemek 
kaszaboltak, mint zene a levegőt és 
ahogy a fény az üveget: 
csókolva, belül, selymesen, 
mint mikor mélyen, a meztelen 
szív alján zsong a szerelem 
s lobbanni gyűjtenek új erőt 
és csendülni a lankadt idegek.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

S a rácsnak dőltem, az édes égig 
tágulva, nyílva, ahogy soha még, 
és ittam az orgonaízt, a régit, 
az újat, a zenénél zenébb 
mérget, emlékek és tavaszok 
szeszét, és amit a jelen adott, 
a visszatért nagy pillanatot, 
mely a betegen ím újra végig- 
borzongta az élet gyönyörét...


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

Öt napja, öt éje... Az orgona kezdte, 
s azóta csupa fölszakadt 
sajgás vagyok, álom és csupa zsenge 
sóvárgás, néma indulat, 
s az hangot követel, éneket, 
zengőt, emberit, édeset, 
mintha enélkül - így fenyeget - 
nyomtalan halnék szét az egekbe, 
ahogy a májusi orgonaszag.

Szabó Lőrinc: Májusi orgonaszag


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

Annyira szeretem a pipacsokat...


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

Tudd meg: szabad csak az, akit 
Szó nem butít, fény nem vakít, 
Se rang, se kincs nem veszteget meg, 
Az, aki nyíltan gyűlölhet, szerethet, 
A látszatot lenézi, meg nem óvja, 
Nincs letagadni, titkolni valója.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

Tudd meg: szabad csak az, kinek 
Ajkát hazugság nem fertőzi meg, 
Aki üres jelszókat nem visít, 
Nem áltat, nem igér, nem hamisít. 
Nem alkuszik meg, hű becsületéhez, 
Bátran kimondja, mit gondol, mit érez. 
Nem nézi azt, hogy tetszetős-e, 
Sem azt, kinek ki volt, és volt-e őse, 
Nem bámul görnyedőn a kutyabőrre 
S embernek nézi azt is, aki pőre.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

Tudd meg: szabad csak az, aki 
Ha neve nincs is, mégis valaki, 
Vagy forró, vagy hideg, de sose langyos, 
Tüzet fölöslegesen nem harangoz, 
Van mindene, ha nincs is semmije, 
Mert nem szorul rá soha senkire. 
Nem áll szemébe húzott vaskalappal, 
Mindég kevélyen szembenéz a Nappal, 
Vállalja azt, amit jó társa vállal, 
És győzi szívvel, győzi vállal. 
Helyét megállja mindég, mindenütt, 
Többször cirógat, mint ahányszor üt, 
De megmutatja olykor, hogy van ökle... 
Szabad akar maradni mindörökre.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

Szabadság! Ezt a megszentelt nevet 
Könnyelműen, ingyen ajkadra ne vedd! 
Tudd meg: szabad csak az, aki 
Oly áhítattal mondja ki, 
Mint istenének szent nevét a jó pap. 
Szabad csak az, kit nem rettent a holnap. 
Ínség, veszély, kín meg nem tántorít 
És lelki béklyó többé nem szorít. 
Hiába őrzi porkoláb s lakat, 
Az sose rab, ki lélekben szabad. 
Az akkor is, ha koldus, nincstelen, 
Gazdag, hatalmas, mert bilincstelen. 
Ez nem ajándék. Ingyen ezt nem adják, 
Hol áldozat nincs, nincs szabadság. 
Ott van csupán, ahol szavát megértve 
Meghalni tudnak s élni mernek érte.


----------



## Elszker (2015 Február 7)

De nem azért dúlt érte harc, 
Hogy azt csináld, amit akarsz, 
S mindazt, miért más robotolt, 
Magad javára letarold, 
Mert szabadabb szeretnél lenni másnál. 
A szabadság nem perzsavásár. 
Nem a te árud. Milliók kincse az, 
Mint a reménység, napsugár, tavasz, 
Mint a virág, mely dús kelyhét kitárva 
Ráönti illatát a szomjazó világra, 
Hogy abból jótestvéri jusson 
Minden szegénynek ugyanannyi jusson. 
Míg több jut egynek, másnak kevesebb, 
Nincs még szabadság, éget még a seb. 
Amíg te is csak másnál szabadabb vagy, 
Te sem vagy még szabad, te is csak... 
Gyáva rab vagy. 



Heltai Jenő: 
SZABADSÁG

forrás: mozaik.bloglap.hu


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Ez az első hozzászólásom, már csak 19-kell


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Nyugtával dicsérd a napot.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

A felkelő nap háza keleten van.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

A citromízű banán nem finom.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Várj míg felkel majd a nap.(reggel)


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

A láb mindig kéznél van.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

A XIV.század bizony a középkorban volt.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Szolnokon esik a hó.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Én szeretek énekelni, de a körülöttem levők nem szeretik hallani.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Van aki csak számokat írt, én szöveget, de ez úgy látszik nem jelent semmit.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Jól csak a szívével lát az ember.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni, remélem a 20.hsz után sikerül is.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Véletlenül találtam ezt az oldalt, de nagyon jó.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

A 13 nem szerencsés szám, de én már 14 vagyok.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Gyűjtöttem már bélyeget, érméket, régi tárgyakat, hozzászólást még soha.


----------



## Priscilla76 (2015 Február 7)

Tudat alatt egy kis házban
Ül az ösztön talpig gyászban.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Már 75%-nál tartok.


----------



## Priscilla76 (2015 Február 7)

17


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Két páros, két páratlan szám, és elérem az előző századot.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Már nagykorú lettem!


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

19 vagy egy híján húsz.


----------



## saca 58 (2015 Február 7)

Szerettem a XX.századot, és a 20.hsz-t!


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Első. Mármint hozzászólásom ezen a fórumon. Elmúlt már az az időszak, amikor egy-egy hírnél "elsőztek" a fórumozók?


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Második. A második születésnapomra nem emlékszem.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Harmadik. Harmadik osztályban iskolát váltottam.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Negyedik. Negyedik éve dolgozom a jelenlegi munkahelyemen.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Ötödik. Anno a lakótelepen az ötödik emeleten laktam.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Hatodik. Hatodik életévemben kezdtem el a kedvenc sportomat szervezett keretek között űzni.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Hetedik. Ez egy kiváló film, mindenkinek ajánlom.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Nyolcadik... utas a halál. Ez is egy film.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Kilencedik. A képregények szerelmeseinek.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Tizedik. Egy olyan budapesti kerület, ahol nem szívesen laknék.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

És a tizenegyedik. Emlékszik még valaki a Jazz+Az nevű együttesre?


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Tizenkettedik.Tudtátok, hogy a sportban a szurkolókat szokták tizenkettedik játékosnak nevezni?


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Tizenharmadik. Havi fizetés. Na az már nincs.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Tizennegyedik. Erről Batthyány Lajos jut eszembe.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Tizenötödik. A 21. században a tizenötödik évet írjuk.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Tizenhatodik. XVI. Lajos francia király - nem mondhatni, hogy természetes halált halt...


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Tizenhetedik. Tudtátok, hogy ez svédül így hangzik: "sjuttonde"?


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Tizennyolcadik. Mindenki életében fontos ez a születésnap.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Tizenkilencedik. Több szempontból is a kedvenc századom.


----------



## vepete (2015 Február 7)

Huszadik. Jelentem, befejeztem.


----------



## Olgi77 (2015 Február 8)

hahó


----------



## Olgi77 (2015 Február 8)

itt esik a hó


----------



## Olgi77 (2015 Február 8)

imádom a hóesést


----------



## Olgi77 (2015 Február 8)

nagy gyerek vagyok?


----------



## Olgi77 (2015 Február 8)




----------



## Olgi77 (2015 Február 8)

nemsokára ki is megyek


----------



## Olgi77 (2015 Február 8)

elsöpröm a havat...


----------



## Olgi77 (2015 Február 8)

és csinálok hóangyalt


----------



## nemevidplus (2015 Február 8)

itt mégnem esik a hó


----------



## nemevidplus (2015 Február 8)

de azért a szélvihar megvolt


----------



## nemevidplus (2015 Február 8)

csikorgott a homok a fogunk alatt a ma délutáni sétánál


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

egy


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

ketto


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

Harom - this is an absolute waste of time


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

negy


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

ot


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

hat


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

het


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

nyolc


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

kilenc


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

tiz


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

11 you just wasted 5 min of my life


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

12


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

13


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

14


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

15


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

16


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

17


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

18


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

19


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

20


----------



## elzoltul (2015 Február 9)

21 - Allando tag?


----------



## schullerne (2015 Február 9)

Már én is szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

Nem vagyok


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

én senki sem..


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

Se több,


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

se kevesebb..


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

én én vagyok


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

ebben a testben,


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

ezzel a lélekkel,


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

megfogyott élettel,


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

roncsolódott szívemmel.


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

én én vagyok,


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

nem kérek


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

semmit sem,


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

Csak annyit


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

amit adtam


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

szívvel


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

lélekkel,


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

Nem kérek én


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

semmit se..


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

Csak maradj még itt


----------



## LaraDWP (2015 Február 9)

nyugalommal a szívemben.


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

egy


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

kettő


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

három


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

négy


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

öt


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

hat


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

tizenkettő


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

tizenhárom


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

tizennégy


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

tizenöt


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

tizenhat


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

tizenhét


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

tizennyolc


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

utolsó előtti


----------



## Koloki (2015 Február 10)

és húsz


----------



## fgab11 (2015 Február 10)

2


----------



## fgab11 (2015 Február 10)

3


----------



## fgab11 (2015 Február 10)

4


----------



## fgab11 (2015 Február 10)

5


----------



## fgab11 (2015 Február 10)

6


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a1


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a2


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a3


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a4


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a1


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a2


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a3


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a4


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a5


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

b1


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

b2


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

b3


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

b4


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

b5


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

c1


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

c2


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

c3


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

c4


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

c5


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

d1


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

d2


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

d3


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

d4


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

d5


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

d6


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)




----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)




----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)




----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)




----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)




----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)




----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a1


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a2


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a3


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a4


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)

a5


----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)




----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)




----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)




----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)




----------



## zsugabubus 58 (2015 Február 11)




----------



## konyvmoly1988 (2015 Február 11)

1


----------



## konyvmoly1988 (2015 Február 11)

2


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

1


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

2


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

3


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

4


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

5


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

6


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

7


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

8


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

9


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

10


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

11


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

12


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

13


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

14


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

15


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

16


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

sziasztok


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

17


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

18


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

már


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

19


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

régóta


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)

20


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

tag


----------



## nanone (2015 Február 12)




----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

vagyok


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

de


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

nem


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

szoktam


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

hozzászólni


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)




----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

Most


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

pótlom


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

.


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

Uh


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

még


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

hét


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

szó


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

már


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

csak


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

három


----------



## babym (2015 Február 12)

és kész


----------



## konyvmoly1988 (2015 Február 12)

2


----------



## konyvmoly1988 (2015 Február 12)

3


----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)

köszi a tippet


----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)




----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)

<3


----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)




----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)




----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)




----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)




----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)




----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)




----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)




----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)




----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)




----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)




----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)

már csak 6


----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)

5


----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)

4


----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)

már csak 3


----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)

2


----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)

már csak 1


----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)

Juppi KÉÉSZ !


----------



## Sebők Aletta (2015 Február 13)

nah h tuti legyen


----------



## konyvmoly1988 (2015 Február 13)

4


----------



## konyvmoly1988 (2015 Február 13)

4


----------



## konyvmoly1988 (2015 Február 13)

5


----------



## konyvmoly1988 (2015 Február 13)

5


----------



## konyvmoly1988 (2015 Február 13)

6


----------



## nykol (2015 Február 13)

üdv


----------



## peter46 (2015 Február 14)

proba


----------



## peter46 (2015 Február 14)

1


----------



## peter46 (2015 Február 14)

2


----------



## peter46 (2015 Február 14)

3


----------



## peter46 (2015 Február 14)

4


----------



## peter46 (2015 Február 14)




----------



## peter46 (2015 Február 14)




----------



## peter46 (2015 Február 14)

kivalo


----------



## derfamily (2015 Február 15)

valaki


----------



## derfamily (2015 Február 15)

mondja


----------



## derfamily (2015 Február 15)

meg


----------



## derfamily (2015 Február 15)

milyen


----------



## derfamily (2015 Február 15)

az


----------



## derfamily (2015 Február 15)

élet


----------



## derfamily (2015 Február 15)

valaki


----------



## derfamily (2015 Február 15)

mondja


----------



## Tóthné Bődi Mária (2015 Február 15)

Longlegs írta:


> 9999


4db kilences


----------



## Tóthné Bődi Mária (2015 Február 15)

derfamily írta:


> valaki


én is új vagyok itt


----------



## Tóthné Bődi Mária (2015 Február 15)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 15)

napfonatcsakra 2 kifejeződése a negatív és pozitív archetípusa a
-szolga és a
-harcos


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 15)

a depressziós embereknél hiányzik a szellemi gyermek a 9-es... 999
pici szőkék,aranyosak,rugalmasak,kreatívak...


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 15)

"Ahol a méreg,ott a gyógyszer" (szepes mária)


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 15)

a racionális elme abból indul ki,amit megismert és csak abban bízik,a jövőt nem ismeri így a lehetőségekről is lemarad.


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 15)

sorryka,akut agymenés mert új vagyok...


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 15)

Filmőrült vagyok,a nagy szerepek elkerülnek...statiszta vagyok.


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 15)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 15)

Mi van ha nem sikerül valami?
Mi van ha igen?


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

Kedvenc Whisky :Ardmore


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

Szmogmentes friss hegyi levegőt mindenkinek


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

Kedvenc zenék. Gesualdo madrigalok


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

Kellemes napot mindenkinek


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

Ismét világos van munkába menet


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

lassan itt a ravasz


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

polimodális


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

kromaticizmus


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

szekvencia


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

1


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

után a 2 szeptim


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

hiányosra vévendő


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

mert utána kvintpárhuzam lesz


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

ami nem illendő


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

szeptimet ha szeptim követ


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

hiányosból teljes lehet


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

reneszánsz


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

barokk


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

francia barokk


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

vivaldi 4 évszak


----------



## szucsi82 (2015 Február 16)

fél maraton


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

Egy- megérett a meggy


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

Kettő - Csipkebokorvessző


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

Három - Te vagy az én párom


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

Négy, - Biz oda nem mégy


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

Öt - Érik a tök


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

Hat - Hasad a pad


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

Hét - Dörög az ég


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

Nyolc - leszakadt a polc


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

Kilenc - Kis Ferenc


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

Tíz - Tiszta víz


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza,


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

majd a cica megissza.


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

13


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

14


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

15


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

16- tizenhat


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

17


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

18


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

19


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

20


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)




----------



## Molyocska1234 (2015 Február 16)

1


----------



## Simbemynen (2015 Február 16)

p


----------



## Molyocska1234 (2015 Február 16)

2


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 16)

most a novorin a legjobb barátom


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 16)

helena hurnyikova


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 16)

kedvenc film:A Hobbit


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 16)

nyizöge muslichova


----------



## Molyocska1234 (2015 Február 16)

3


----------



## Molyocska1234 (2015 Február 16)

4


----------



## Molyocska1234 (2015 Február 16)

5


----------



## Molyocska1234 (2015 Február 16)

6


----------



## Molyocska1234 (2015 Február 17)

7


----------



## Molyocska1234 (2015 Február 17)

5


----------



## Molyocska1234 (2015 Február 17)

6​


----------



## konyvmoly1988 (2015 Február 17)

7


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

20 19 18 17 16 15 14 13 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

19 18 17 16 15 14 13 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

18 17 16 15 14 13 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

17 16 15 14 13 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

16 15 14 13 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

15 14 13 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

14 13 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

13 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

5 4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

4 3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

3 2 1


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

2 ...


----------



## RobMily (2015 Február 17)

1 !


----------



## m118 (2015 Február 19)

2


----------



## m118 (2015 Február 19)

8888


----------



## m118 (2015 Február 19)

Nap


----------



## Hampi169 (2015 Február 19)

érdekes téma


----------



## Hampi169 (2015 Február 19)

már csak 8 bejegyzés kell


----------



## Hampi169 (2015 Február 19)

már csak 7 bejegyzés kell


----------



## Hampi169 (2015 Február 19)

már csak 6 bejegyzés kell


----------



## Hampi169 (2015 Február 19)

már csak 5 bejegyzés kell


----------



## Hampi169 (2015 Február 19)

már csak 4 bejegyzés kell


----------



## Hampi169 (2015 Február 19)

Közben máshova is hozzászóltam, így csak 2 bejegyzés kell


----------



## Hampi169 (2015 Február 19)

és a 20. Hurrá


----------



## Molyocska1234 (2015 Február 19)

8


----------



## brooaf (2015 Február 19)

Molyocska1234 írta:


> 8


9


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 21)

arturo2003 írta:


> Köszi a topicért!


hát akkor én is elkezdem...


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 21)

Olvasó Csibe írta:


> Szeretek olvasni,


csak nincs rá időm.


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

Misimackó kilépett a Gölöncséri pagonyba...


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

...hogy ő aztán most rendet csál...


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

...mert a vacakságból elég vót.


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

Egyenest a méhekhez tartott.


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

Dógoztak az istenatták...


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

...hogy majd megszakadtak belé...


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

csak úgy csepegett róluk a verejték.


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

De azért ők is vasalt csíkos ingbe vótak...


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

...mert a székely mán csak így dógozik.


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

Mikó meglátták Mackó uramat...


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

...megálltak az iparkodásban s nezegették nagy csúful...


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

met rögtön tutták, hogy mit akar.


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

-Aggyon Isten magiknak szép jó reggelt!...


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

- emelintette meg Misimackó a pörgekalapját, ahogy illik.


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

- Aztán azt akartam magiknak mondani...


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

...hogí eztántól arrafelé többet nem leszen herregés meg acsarkodás, ha gyüvek a mézét...


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

...met istenuccse csúfot csálok magikból...


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

...értik-e?


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

Ezeket a mondatokat...


----------



## Amarita (2015 Február 21)

Orbán János Dénes: Alkalmi mesék idegbeteg fölnőtteknek c. remek könyvéből idéztem! Köszönöm neki.


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

1


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

kettő


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

három


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

4


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

5


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

hat


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

7


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

8


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

9


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

10


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

11


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

12


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

13


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

14


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

15


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

16


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

tizenhét


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Viola13 írta:


> csak nincs rá időm.


vajon még


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

tizennyolc


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Amarita írta:


> - emelintette meg Misimackó a pörgekalapját, ahogy illik.


5


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

tizenkilencegyhijjanhúsz


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Pálma*** írta:


> tizennyolc


6


----------



## Pálma*** (2015 Február 22)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Pálma*** írta:


> tizenkilencegyhijjanhúsz


7


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Viola13 írta:


> 6


8


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Viola13 írta:


> 7


9


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Viola13 írta:


> 9


10


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Viola13 írta:


> 9


11


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Viola13 írta:


> 10


12


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Pálma*** írta:


> tizenkilencegyhijjanhúsz


13


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Viola13 írta:


> 13


14


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Viola13 írta:


> 7


1kkkk


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Amarita írta:


> Ezeket a mondatokat...


16


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Viola13 írta:


> 16


17


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Viola13 írta:


> 17


18


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Viola13 írta:


> 18


19...........................


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Viola13 írta:


> 19...........................


202020202020202020202020202020


----------



## Viola13 (2015 Február 22)

Viola13 írta:


> 202020202020202020202020202020


és akkor most már nem új tag vagyok, hanem?........


----------



## Santy (2015 Február 22)

Aki másnak vermet ás,maga esik bele


----------



## Santy (2015 Február 22)

Jelenlegi kedvenc számítógépes játékom a Life is strange  Kiváló hangulat,érdekes történet


----------



## Santy (2015 Február 22)

Sajnálom,hogy Április 8.-án megszűnt a Windows XP támogatása,szerény véleményem szerint az egyik legkiválóbb Microsoft termék volt.


----------



## Santy (2015 Február 22)

Na,mindegy,kíváncsi vagyok a Windows 10-re,hogy muzsikál.


----------



## Santy (2015 Február 22)

Bár a laptopon még XP van,saját buherálás,Win 7 kinézettel


----------



## Santy (2015 Február 22)

Teljesen meg vagyok vele elégedve,még Aero Snap is van,meg maga az Aero felület.


----------



## Santy (2015 Február 22)

Utóbbinak a tálca "mögötti homályosítását" én hegesztettem (C#,AutoIt) ,így teljes Win 7 Aero van XP-mre is


----------



## Santy (2015 Február 22)

Igen,ez (volt) a jó az XP-ben,hogy könnyen lehetett buherálni.


----------



## Santy (2015 Február 22)

Meg,az illesztő programok integrálása is csak annyi volt,hogy bedobtad az $OEM$ mappába a drivereket,majd a SetupCopyOemInf.exe-vel beleintegráltattad telepítéskor.


----------



## Santy (2015 Február 22)

Win 7-nél kicsit nehezebb a dolog,bár nem lehetetlen.


----------



## Santy (2015 Február 22)

Be kell csatolni az install.wim képfájlt a telepítő DVD-ről,és abban kell turkálni


----------



## Santy (2015 Február 22)

Nos,ez a 20. hozzászólásom,nem is fárasztom az Urakat/Hölgyeket a Windows témával.


----------



## Santy (2015 Február 22)

További szép estét kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## rekanna (2015 Február 24)

Nem értem ezt a hozzászólás dolgot....


----------



## rekanna (2015 Február 24)

még mindig semmi


----------



## rekanna (2015 Február 24)

csak úgy irogatok


----------



## rekanna (2015 Február 24)

ha ez jó?


----------



## Stella007 (2015 Február 25)

Szerintem más is így van ezzel!


----------



## Stella007 (2015 Február 25)




----------



## Tünde63 (2015 Február 25)

Köszi


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor „kacsalábon” jár a két cipőd, 
Mikor méretlen és örök az időd; 
Mikor az ajtókilincshez ágaskodni kell, 
Mikor az asztalt alig éred el;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor a játékból soha nem elég, 
Mikor a képzelet világot tár eléd; 
Mikor a homokból lisztet szitálsz, 
S a sárból édes csokitortát csinálsz;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor úgy lépsz az útszéli pocsolyákba, 
Mint vörös szőnyegre a mesék királya; 
Mikor látod még az angyalt karácsonykor, 
És látod a nyuszit kinézni a Holdból;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor kavicsot gyűjtesz tenyeredbe, 
És drágább neked, mintha arany lenne; 
Mikor a sötét szobában még rémek lapulnak, 
Mikor tündére van fának, fűnek, kútnak;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor csupa horzsolás és kék folt a lábad, 
Mikor fakockákból építed a házad; 
Mikor megeteted gondosan a babát, 
És sztetoszkóppal hallgatod – hasát ;J


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor királyfi vagy, bátor, hős, vitéz, 
Ha az udvarra egyedül kimész; 
Mikor homokból tornyos várat emelsz, 
Mikor a kérdésre kérdéssel felelsz;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor - ha mást sírni látsz - sírva fakadsz, 
Mikor még biztosan tudod, mit akarsz; 
Mikor anyu ölében nyom az álom el, 
És édesen alszol, mint lábasban a tej;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor jót lovagolsz a nagyapa térdén, 
S a cigarettáról azt hiszed: kis kémény; 
Mikor még mindenből minden lehet, 
S hatalmas sátornak látod az eget;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor a mennydörgéstől megriadsz, 
S dobogó szívvel anyuhoz szaladsz; 
Mikor a mesékből soha nem elég, 
És kérve kéred, hogy mondják újra még;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor kezétcsókolomot köszönsz a libáknak, 
És azt hiszed: a szél csinál frizurát a fáknak; 
Mikor a fészkéből kiesett csupasz verebet 
Megsiratod, és kis sírba temeted;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor megmásznivaló minden magaslat, 
És kíváncsivá tesz fiók, ajtó, ablak; 
Mikor számolod, hogy hányat kell aludni, 
Míg a születésnapodig el fogsz jutni;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor a papírcsónak tengerjáró hajó, 
És a kabátzsebedben lakik egy manó; 
Mikor egy nap százszor kérdezed: miért, 
És senki-senki sem szid meg ezért;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor minden cicáról azt hiszed, leány, 
És a kutya? – Az fiú mindahány! 
Mikor lábadra próbálod anyu cipőjét; 
S boldogan pipiskedsz: igaz kicsit bő még;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor lopva belesel a tükör mögé, 
Tán ott van valaki – az arcod az övé; 
Mikor bújócskát játszva azt hiszed: 
Senki nem lát, ha behunyod szemed;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor a betűk még érthetetlen ábrák, 
És a könyvekben csupa csoda vár rád; 
Mikor összerajzolod a hófehér falat, 
És sehogysem érted, miért nem szabad;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor a betűk még érthetetlen ábrák, 
És a könyvekben csupa csoda vár rád; 
Mikor összerajzolod a hófehér falat, 
És sehogysem érted, miért nem szabad;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor a léggömbökről tudod: égre szállnak, 
És titkokat súgsz este a babádnak; 
Mikor a fürdőkád neked a tenger, 
S te a kapitány vagy, samponhabos fejjel;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

Mikor még azt hiszed, hogy lehetetlen nincs, 
Mikor még nem tudod: a képzelet a kincs;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

A gyermekkor múlik, mint a nyár, 
Mire rájössz, hogy volt – már tovaszáll;


----------



## kutyakavics (2015 Február 25)

ikor lopva belesel a tükör mögé, 
Tán ott van valaki – az arcod az övé; 
Mikor bújócskát játszva azt hiszed:


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Sam Rockwell a Holdban...


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Tom Hanks a Számkivetetben...


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Robert Redford a Minden odavanban...


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

... egyszemélyben elvitték a hátukon a filmeket.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Jake Gyllenhaal a Donnie Darkoban.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Dustin Hoffman az Esőemberben.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Bill Murray az Elveszett jelentésben.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Leonardo Di Caprio a Viharszigetben.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Kevin Spacey az Amerikai szépségben.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Brad Pitt a Hetedikben.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Christoph Waltz a Becstelen Brygantikban.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Samuel L. Jackson a Ponyvaregényben.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Tilda Swinton az Orlandoban.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Michael Douglas az Összeomlásban.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Jim Carrey az Ember a Holdonban.


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

Sziasztok! Rég jártam itt.


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

hova lettek az e-könyvek?


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

nem találom őket...


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

és még számolnom is kell?


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

de meddig?


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

Bridget Jones naplója 3 e-book?


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

jó tanács?


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

nyolcadik utas a halál


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

kilenc ér a fórum mellett?


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

tíz kicsi néger


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

tizenegy foga van az unokahúgomnak


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

tizenkét év


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

a tizenhárom szerencseszám vagy sem?


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

tizennegyedikén születtem


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

a tizenöt az már egész jó


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

a tizenhat évesek és a realitás...


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Christian Bale a Gépészben.


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

tizenhét, az már majdnem nagykorú


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

tizennyolc


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

tizenkilenc és mindjárt vége


----------



## borkum (2015 Február 25)

húsz, nyertem?


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Adrien Brody A zongoristában.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Clint Eastwood a Gran Torinoban.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Anthony Hopkins a Ha eljön Joe Blackben.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

Mind nagyszerűt alakítottak.


----------



## oroszkio (2015 Február 25)

A filmművészetben.


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

1


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

2


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

3


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

4


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

5


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

6


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

7


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

8


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

9


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

10


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

1


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

12


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

13


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

14


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

15


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

16


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

17


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

18


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

19


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

20


----------



## rie (2015 Február 25)

21


----------



## bla.bla (2015 Február 26)

Nekem elvileg megvan a 20 megsem ir allandonak.


----------



## bla.bla (2015 Február 26)

?


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

sokat segít


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

hurrá


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)




----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

remélem jól csinálom


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

Aláírásokat gyüjtök


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)




----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

Jók a feltöltések!


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

már gyűlik


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

13


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

még kell


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

De már haladok!


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

Köszönöm!


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

keresgélek


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

holnap


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

hajrá


----------



## alexpatrik (2015 Február 26)

Megvan!


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

1-2 napja regisztráltam


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

eddig nagyon


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

már több topikba


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

is benéztem


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

nagyon érdekes


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

dolgokat találtam fent


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

és már töltöttem is le


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

bőven az oldalról


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

sok hasznos infót


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

köszönhetek már


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

az itt lévőknek


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

köszönöm a


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

befogadást is


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)




----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

lassan szerintem a komment rész is meg lesz


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

és akkor


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

végre állandó


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)

tag leszek


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 27)




----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

Köszi a feltöltéseket mindenkitől.


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

1


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

2


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

3


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

4


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

5


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

6


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

7


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

8


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

9


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

10


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

11


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

12


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

13


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

14


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

15


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

16


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

17


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

18


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

19


----------



## mis69 (2015 Március 3)

Szuper az oldal.


----------



## nsa (2015 Március 3)

one


----------



## nsa (2015 Március 3)

one


----------



## Kucmuc (2015 Március 4)

Jó lenne, ha jó lenne.


----------



## Kucmuc (2015 Március 4)

two


----------



## Kucmuc (2015 Március 4)

three


----------



## Kucmuc (2015 Március 4)

four
Úgy tűnik, magamban számolok.


----------



## Kucmuc (2015 Március 4)

five


----------



## Kucmuc (2015 Március 4)

Egyszer voltam nálatok, leszakadt az ágyatok.


----------



## Andzsin-szan (2015 Március 4)

Konnichiha!


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

1


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

2


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

3


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

4


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

5


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

6


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

7


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

8


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

9


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

10


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

11


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

12


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

13


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

14


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

15


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

16


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

17


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

18


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

19


----------



## alexa.szabo15 (2015 Március 4)

20


----------



## laszlovandura (2015 Március 5)

megkezdem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Andzsin-szan (2015 Március 6)

21


----------



## Andzsin-szan (2015 Március 6)

22


----------



## Andzsin-szan (2015 Március 6)

23


----------



## Andzsin-szan (2015 Március 6)

24


----------



## Andzsin-szan (2015 Március 6)

25


----------



## Sz László (2015 Március 7)




----------



## Sz László (2015 Március 7)




----------



## Sz László (2015 Március 7)




----------



## schweiserhelm (2015 Március 8)

Az élet arra van, hogy ne lakjunk, hanem éljünk benne, és úgy hiszem, minden okunk megvan az örömre.


----------



## schweiserhelm (2015 Március 8)

Jó lenne eldobni azokat a gondolatokat, amik megmérgezik a boldogságomat, mégis, valahogy élvezetes játszani velük.


----------



## schweiserhelm (2015 Március 8)

A boldog ember jól érzi magát, szórakozik, és közben megváltoztatja a világot, mintegy mellesleg.


----------



## schweiserhelm (2015 Március 8)

Az emberi élet legnagyobb élményeit nem szabad csakis magáncélokra hasznosítani. Örömből, szeretetből, boldogságból, jókedvből másoknak is kell juttatni. Tovább kell adni a fényt, mert akkor tovább is tart.

Müller Péter


----------



## schweiserhelm (2015 Március 8)

Minden gyönyörnek szenvedés az ára. Igazi örömök árát előre fizetik, a hamisakét utólag.

John Foster


----------



## schweiserhelm (2015 Március 8)

A legnagyobb öröm az alkotásban a felszabadult, vég nélküli játék, új utak nyitása, a harmónia és az örömszerzés a másik számára.

Galánfi András


----------



## schweiserhelm (2015 Március 8)

Sokszor gondolom, milyen különös ez a világ. Szívből reméljük, hogy viszontlátunk valakit, sőt egészen biztosak vagyunk benne. Aztán múlik az idő, és micsoda meglepetés, amikor egyszerre bekövetkezik!

Agatha Christie


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

Ide miket kell írni?


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

LILIOM85 írta:


> Ide miket kell írni?


hogy megelegyen a kellő hozzászólás?


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

LILIOM85 írta:


> hogy megelegyen a kellő hozzászólás?


bocsi, egy e ott véletlenül bekerült az előző mondatba.


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

csak idézetek lehetnek?


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

vagy lehet mást is írni?


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

akár számokat is?


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

kérhetnék pár tippet?


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

16-ot?


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

vagy ezek az üzenetek is számítanak?


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

azt megkérdezhetem, hogy hogyan lehet anyagot feltölteni?


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

az egyik fórumon arról találgattunk, hogy hogyan lehet anyagot feltölteni.


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

LILIOM85 írta:


> az egyik fórumon arról találgattunk, hogy hogyan lehet anyagot feltölteni.


de nem jöttünk rá, hogy hogyan lehet.


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

azt meg szeretném kérdezni, hogy azt hogyan lehet, hogy csak a tagok lássák?


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

milyen feltöltő programot lehet választani, ami gyorsan feltölti az anyagot?


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)

bocsi a sok kérdésért!


----------



## LILIOM85 (2015 Március 9)




----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

Én is majd szeretnék feltölteni


----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)




----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

Jók ezek az idézetek


----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

Nekem ezek tetszenek


----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

Te vagy minden. Egy hihetetlen erős kötelék. Ami köt, mégis szabadságot ad. Neked és nekem egyaránt. És most már teljesen rá merem bízni magam erre a kötelékre. Hiszek benne. Velem vagy, veled vagyok. Bárhol, bármikor. Ha nem látlak, ha nem hallom a hangod, akkor is.
Az igaz szeretetben.

Csitáry-Hock Tamás


----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)




----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

7


----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

lassan összejön


----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

tényleg lassan


----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

de már csak pár darab


----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

hajrá


----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

3


----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

2


----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

1


----------



## a1721 (2015 Március 10)

0


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

A szerencse azé lesz, akinek erős a keze. De az élet teljességéhez ez kevés. Szeretnünk kell egymást, a testvért is, nemcsak önmagunkat.


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

A kultúra lényege ellentmondásos, és ezek az ellentmondások feloldhatatlanok.


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

Amikor eldicsekszünk például a külföldi barátainknak, hogy hány magyar Nobel-díjas volt, meg hány magyar találmányunk van, akkor mindehhez hozzá kell gondolni, hogy a találmányok nagy részét külföldön szabadalmaztatták, és a Nobel-díjasok is azért kaptak díjat, mert "szerencséjükre" elüldöztük őket. A nemzeti büszkeségünk másik oldalán a saját nemzeti korlátoltságunk van.


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

A legendák nemzetközi nyomai ugyan növelhetnék az emberiség összetartozásának ősi hagyományait, érzését, azonban gyakran épp ellenkezőképpen, a másság, különbség bizonygatására használatosak! A mitológia ezekben a gyakori esetekben nacionalista célokra eltulajdonított hagyománnyá válik, annak bizonyítására, hogy az egyik közösség különb, mint a többi, a másik, sőt akár területi követelések alapja is lehetett. A mitológia tehát nagyon is köztünk él a világban, szórakoztatástól a vértelen politizáláson át a véres terrorig.


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

A puszták népe, tapasztalatból, saját magamon észlelt tapasztalatból tudom, szolganép. A puszták népe alázatos; nem számításból vagy belátásból az, hanem meglátszik még a tekintetén is és abból is, amint akár egy madárkiáltásra fölkapja a fejét, hogy örökségből, szinte vérmérsékletből, évezredes tapasztalatból az.


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

Minden egyes kultúrának rendelkezésére állnak az önkifejezés új lehetőségei, melyek feltűnnek, megérnek, elhervadnak, és sosem térnek vissza többé.


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

Te is megvalósíthatsz mindent, amit akarsz! Bármit megkaphatsz, amit akarsz! Az lehetsz, aki mindig is lenni akartál. (...) Minden rajtad múlik. Csukd rá az ajtót a múltadra! Van egy új ablak, amelyet kinyithatsz a jövőd számára.


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

Az ember a konfliktusok miatt kezd elégedetlen lenni fennálló életviszonyaival, és ez ösztönzi arra, hogy más megoldásokat találjon; ha nem lennének konfliktusaink, sose vállalnánk azokat a kockázatokat, amelyek a korábbitól különböző és remélhetőleg magasabb szintű életforma kialakításával járnak együtt.


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

"Milyen szép!" - gondolja az ember, ha egy pillangót lát. De abba már senki sem gondol bele, hogy milyen átalakuláson ment keresztül az a pillangó. Amikor a hernyó bebábozódik, nem tudja, mi történik vele, nem érti, mi változik meg. Azt hiszi, meg fog halni. Hogy vége a világnak. A metamorfózis fájdalmas. Hátborzongató ugrás az ismeretlenbe. A hernyó csak utólag döbben rá, hogy megérte.


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

- Van egy példabeszéd két farmerről, akiknek égető szükségük volt esőre és mindketten imádkoztak esőért, de csak az egyikük ment ki, hogy előkészítse a földjét az esőre. Mit gondol, melyikük bízott az úrban, hogy küld neki esőt?
- Az, amelyik elkészítette a földjét.
- Maga melyikük? Az úr majd küld esőt, mikor jónak látja, maga csak készítse elő a földjét, hogy befogadja.


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

Keveset ér az ember, aki soha nem esett kétségbe. Csak az tudja méltányolni a sikeres élet örömét, aki megtapasztalta ezt a nyomasztó érzést. Csak aki a saját bőrén érezte a csapásokat, amelyekkel sújt minket a sors, hogy próbára tegyen mennyire álljuk az ütéseket, csak az mondhatja teljes bizonyossággal: "Erős vagyok. Meg tudom csinálni."


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

Az a lényeg, hogy át tudjuk-e vészelni a durva helyzeteket, a váratlan hullámvölgyeket. Mert higgyék el, az alagút végén pislákoló fény megéri, hogy mindenen átgázolva elbukdácsoljunk odáig. Mert ami ott vár ránk, azt soha nem felejtjük el.


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

Csak az ismeretlentől fél az ember. De aki szembeszáll vele, annak már nem ismeretlen.


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

Ha az élet nehézségei miatt a padlón kötsz ki, két választásod van. Lent maradsz, vagy felállsz, leporolod a nadrágodat, s emelt fővel továbbmész. Én az utóbbi mellett döntöttem. Valószínűleg néhányszor még fel kell majd tápászkodnom ebben az életben. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy meg is teszem.


----------



## Vira000 (2015 Március 10)

Keskeny és csúszós volt az ösvény. Az egyik lábam kicsúszott alólam, és letaszította a másikat az útról. De talpra álltam és azt mondtam magamnak: "csak megcsúsztam - nem estem el..."
Mindannyiunkban ott él a felelősségérzet, hogy folytatnunk kell, mindannyiunknak kötelessége, hogy küzdjünk.


----------



## Takáccs cságnes (2015 Március 10)

LILIOM85 írta:


> milyen feltöltő programot lehet választani, ami gyorsan feltölti az anyagot?


Igazábol erre nincs semmi különös program hazsnálad az alapot amit felajnl a gép


----------



## snack332 (2015 Március 10)

"Victory is not final
failure is not fatal
The courage to continue that counts"
Washington Churchill


----------



## snack332 (2015 Március 10)

Erõ, izom, tejet iszom


----------



## snack332 (2015 Március 10)

Ennek a 20 hozzàszólàs dolognak mi èrtelme van??


----------



## ryzsaryzsa (2015 Március 10)

Gratulálok!


----------



## ryzsaryzsa (2015 Március 10)

Megpróbálok valami értelmeset írni...


----------



## ryzsaryzsa (2015 Március 10)

Miért kell 20 hozzászólás...?

"-Karak én buta vagyok?
-Nem vagy buta kis Vuk, csak még keveset tudsz?"


----------



## ryzsaryzsa (2015 Március 11)

...most tanulom a fiammal...


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon úgy néz ki, hogy még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom!


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

Pedig, már nagyon rég volt, hogy beregisztráltam.


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

A Moderátor jelezte, hogy még nagyon távol állok a 20-tól.


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

Így most próbálom gyűjtögetni őket.


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

Nagyon sok hasznos és érdekes információt lehet itt találni!


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

Nagyon szeretném idén letenni az angol felsőfokút.


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

Ennek elősegítése érdekében...


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

...szerettem volna...


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

beszerezni egy angol nyelvtankönyvet.


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

De sajnos...


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

... amíg nincs 20 hozzászólásom...


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

... addig semmit sem kérhetek. :-(


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

Még jó, hogy van egy ilyen topic.


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

Pár oldallal előrébb nagyon jó kis idézetek vannak!!


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

Gondoltam, én is írok egy párat.


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

“A nagy emberek eszmékről beszélnek, az átlagos emberek dolgokról, a kis emberek pedig más emberekről.” *(Eleanor Roosevelt)*


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

“Aki harcol, veszíthet. Aki nem harcol, már vesztett is.” (*Bertolt Brecht*)


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

“Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül, hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat útközben úgyis meg fogod találni.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

Ez mennyire igaz!!!


----------



## dr.Brown (2015 Március 11)

Ha jól számoltam, akkor az előbbi hozzászólásommal elértem a bűvös 20-as számot!!
Szuper!!!


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

Gratulálok mindenkinek, aki elérte a 20-at!


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

Irigylem azokat, akiknek volt türelme szép idézetekkel tarkítani ezt a csodás fórumot!


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

Nekem sajnos, nincs....


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

Úgy látom, sokak vannak ezzel így.


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

Van, aki visszaszámolt!


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

Nekem sincs sok ötletem.


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

három, te vagy az én párom


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

négy, te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

öt, érik a tök


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

hat, hasad a pad


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

hét, zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

nyolc, üres a polc


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

kilenc, kis Ferenc


----------



## Linda76M (2015 Március 11)

tíz, tiszta víz

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Majd a cica megissza


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

a1721 írta:


> Te vagy minden. Egy hihetetlen erős kötelék. Ami köt, mégis szabadságot ad. Neked és nekem egyaránt. És most már teljesen rá merem bízni magam erre a kötelékre. Hiszek benne. Velem vagy, veled vagyok. Bárhol, bármikor. Ha nem látlak, ha nem hallom a hangod, akkor is.
> Az igaz szeretetben.
> 
> Csitáry-Hock Tamás


Gyönyörű


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

Vira000 írta:


> Te is megvalósíthatsz mindent, amit akarsz! Bármit megkaphatsz, amit akarsz! Az lehetsz, aki mindig is lenni akartál. (...) Minden rajtad múlik. Csukd rá az ajtót a múltadra! Van egy új ablak, amelyet kinyithatsz a jövőd számára.


Amit el tudsz képzelni, meg is tudod valósítani.


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

schweiserhelm írta:


> A boldog ember jól érzi magát, szórakozik, és közben megváltoztatja a világot, mintegy mellesleg.


Nagyon igaz


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

LILIOM85 írta:


> csak idézetek lehetnek?


Ami nem bántó és szép!


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

"Valami szeretni késztet engem, s én
Szeretek is, de nem tudom, miért s miként."

Alexander Brome


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

Vira000 írta:


> "Milyen szép!" - gondolja az ember, ha egy pillangót lát. De abba már senki sem gondol bele, hogy milyen átalakuláson ment keresztül az a pillangó. Amikor a hernyó bebábozódik, nem tudja, mi történik vele, nem érti, mi változik meg. Azt hiszi, meg fog halni. Hogy vége a világnak. A metamorfózis fájdalmas. Hátborzongató ugrás az ismeretlenbe. A hernyó csak utólag döbben rá, hogy megérte.





ryzsaryzsa írta:


> Megpróbálok valami értelmeset írni...


"A szív számára egyetlen racionalitás létezik: a szeretet. Miért ne szerethetnélek úgy és annyira, ahogy és amennyire ő diktálja? Hiszen úgyis annyit veszel el belőle, amennyit szeretnél, amennyi neked jó. Ahogy a forrásból is folyamatosan ömlik a víz, és annyit iszol belőle, amennyi éppen kell. Ami éppen felüdít, oltja szomjadat, de nem terhel meg. És szívem forrásából is bőséges szeretet árad. Ha bármikor szükséged van rá, ülj le partjára, és igyál belőle. A tiéd."

Csitáry-Hock Tamás


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

dr.Brown írta:


> Ez mennyire igaz!!!


Sokféleképpen lehet valakit szeretni. Néha annyira akarunk szeretni, hogy nem vagyunk válogatósak abban, kit szeretünk. Máskor meg a szerelmünket olyan tiszta és nemes alakká magasztosítjuk, hogy nincs az a szegény emberi lény, aki az elképzelésünknek megfelelne. De a szerelem a szeretet egy formája. Legtöbbször valami felismerés, alkalom arra, hogy azt mondhassuk: "van benned valami, amit szeretek".

Raymond E. Feist


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

dr.Brown írta:


> “Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül, hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat útközben úgyis meg fogod találni.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


Minden pillanatlélekemelő


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

LILIOM85 írta:


> Előre is köszönöm!


A köszönet és a hála bearanyozza azéletet.


----------



## Bartamás (2015 Március 11)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


LGT: Ő még csak most 14


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

Vira000 írta:


> Te is megvalósíthatsz mindent, amit akarsz! Bármit megkaphatsz, amit akarsz! Az lehetsz, aki mindig is lenni akartál. (...) Minden rajtad múlik. Csukd rá az ajtót a múltadra! Van egy új ablak, amelyet kinyithatsz a jövőd számára.





snack332 írta:


> Erõ, izom, tejet iszom


Régen azt modták: egészséges.


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

ryzsaryzsa írta:


> Megpróbálok valami értelmeset írni...


Minden gondolat értelmes


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

dr.Brown írta:


> Ha jól számoltam, akkor az előbbi hozzászólásommal elértem a bűvös 20-as számot!!
> Szuper!!!


Gratuláció


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

Vira000 írta:


> A szerencse azé lesz, akinek erős a keze. De az élet teljességéhez ez kevés. Szeretnünk kell egymást, a testvért is, nemcsak önmagunkat.


Kitartás és szorgalom is jó ha részese.


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

ryzsaryzsa írta:


> ...most tanulom a fiammal...


Nagyon jó érzés, minél többet együtt lenni gyermekünkkel.


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

dr.Brown írta:


> “Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.” (*ismeretlen*)


Van út lélektől-lélekig.


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

ryzsaryzsa írta:


> Miért kell 20 hozzászólás...?
> 
> "-Karak én buta vagyok?
> -Nem vagy buta kis Vuk, csak még keveset tudsz?"


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

Linda76M írta:


> egy, megérett a meggy


De jó és milyen finom.


----------



## Bartamás (2015 Március 11)

A fiaddal?


----------



## Bartamás (2015 Március 11)

Hát keveset... keveset, ezért vagyok itt...


----------



## Bartamás (2015 Március 11)

Kevesebbet Kevesellek Kedveskedek


----------



## Bartamás (2015 Március 11)

Berkenye Cseresznye Fekete berkenye


----------



## Bartamás (2015 Március 11)

Gratuláció!


----------



## angezsu (2015 Március 11)

Örömet okoz.


----------



## Bartamás (2015 Március 11)

A fiad okoz örömet?


----------



## Bartamás (2015 Március 11)

Örülök neki...


----------



## he0629 (2015 Március 12)

i


----------



## veritatem (2015 Március 12)

9


----------



## veritatem (2015 Március 12)

valaki van errer?


----------



## veritatem (2015 Március 12)

11


----------



## veritatem (2015 Március 12)

12


----------



## veritatem (2015 Március 12)

13


----------



## veritatem (2015 Március 12)

14


----------



## veritatem (2015 Március 12)

15


----------



## Bartamás (2015 Március 12)

veritatem írta:


> 15


25


----------



## szaboimi (2015 Március 13)

Szóval ide nyugodtan lehet írni hozzászólást?


----------



## szaboimi (2015 Március 13)

Ha lehet, akkor írok még.


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

Kezdem gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

Nem számít, mennyire gondosan tervezed meg a dolgokat, az élet mindig a saját feje után megy.


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

"NASA szerint egy embernek napi 588 liter oxigénre van szüksége az életben maradáshoz."


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

"Amit eleinte jószántunkból nem akarunk, arra végül mégiscsak rávisz a kényszerűség."


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

"Meg kell élni az életet minden jó és rossz részével együtt, és észre kell venni a kapaszkodókat. Tudod, mint a szerencsesütinek egy jó mondatát."


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

"Emberként boldogan, kiegyensúlyozottan, mosolyogva élni csak azok tudnak, akik elfogadják, hogy meg fognak halni."


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

Este a gyerekek kiteszik az ablakba a cipőjüket és reggelre vagy tele rakja ajándékkal a Télapó, vagy elviszi valaki.


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

A szorgalmas ember sem mindig viszi sokra az életben, ráadásul még álmatlanságban is szenved.


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

A lusta ember nem sokra viszi az életben, de legalább kialussza magát.


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

"Manapság szinte az összes kölyök híres akar lenni, amikor felnő. Ha megkérdezed tőlük, hogy miért, nem tudnak válaszolni. Szerintem Andy Warhol tévedett: a jövőben olyan sokan lesznek híresek, hogy egy napon mindenki 15 percre ismeretlenné válik."


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

"Gyermekeink életének első tizenkét hónapját azzal töltjük, hogy járni és beszélni tanítjuk őket. A következő tizenkét hónapban pedig azt mondjuk nekik, hogy maradjanak egy helyben és fogják be a szájukat."


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

"Mindenhova magammal viszem a feleségem. De mindenhonnan hazatalál."


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

"Zseni vagyok, csak rajtam kívül senki nem tudja."


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

"Apukám sokszor mondja nekem, hogy vigyázz, mert kihozol a sodromból. De mindig későn szól, mert olyankor már kint van."


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

"Már a "semmi sem a régi" sem a régi."


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

"Az ember az egyetlen olyan lény, amely folyamatosan gondolkodik, ezzel biztosítva azt, hogy a káosz a maga teljes pompájában ki tudjon teljesedni agyának működése közben."


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)

Hoppá! Azt hiszem,már túl is teljesítettem az előírt 20-at.


----------



## molild (2015 Március 14)




----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

2


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

2


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

2


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

2


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

2


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

m


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

k


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

10


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

9


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

8


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

7


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

6


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

5


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

4


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

3


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

2


----------



## teufi (2015 Március 15)

1


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

1


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

2


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

3


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

4


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

5


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

6


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

7


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

8


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

9


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

10


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

11 és még nincs helyesírási hibám.Mi van velem?


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

12 találtam betűket is.


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

13 és nem péntek.


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

14 játszom.


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

15 csak röviden,semmi rizsa.


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

16 az életben nem írtam még ennyit a hálóra.


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

17 kezdem élvezni.


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

18 csak megbírjak állni 20-nál.


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

19 egy irodalmár lettem.


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

20 és mêg.


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

+1 48 óra.


----------



## hlacett (2015 Március 16)

Nem bírom ki......


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

Magamban bíztam eleitől fogva -


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

ha semmije sincs, nem is kerül sokba


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

ez az embernek. Semmiképp se többe,


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

mint az állatnak, mely elhull örökre.


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

Ha féltem is, a helyemet megálltam -


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

születtem, elvegyültem és kiváltam.


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

Meg is fizettem, kinek ahogy mérte,


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

ki ingyen adott, azt szerettem érte.


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

Asszony ha játszott velem hitegetve:


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

hittem igazán - hadd teljen a kedve!


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

Sikáltam hajót, rántottam az ampát.


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

Okos urak közt játszottam a bambát.


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

Árultam forgót, kenyeret és könyvet,


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

ujságot, verset - mikor mi volt könnyebb.


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

Nem dicső harcban, nem szelíd kötélen,


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

de ágyban végzem, néha ezt remélem.


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

Akárhogyan lesz, immár kész a leltár.


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

Éltem - és ebbe más is belehalt már.


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

*KÉSZ A LELTÁR*
Magamban bíztam eleitől fogva -
ha semmije sincs, nem is kerül sokba
ez az embernek. Semmiképp se többe,
mint az állatnak, mely elhull örökre.
Ha féltem is, a helyemet megálltam -
születtem, elvegyültem és kiváltam.
Meg is fizettem, kinek ahogy mérte,
ki ingyen adott, azt szerettem érte.
Asszony ha játszott velem hitegetve:
hittem igazán - hadd teljen a kedve!
Sikáltam hajót, rántottam az ampát.
Okos urak közt játszottam a bambát.
Árultam forgót, kenyeret és könyvet,
ujságot, verset - mikor mi volt könnyebb.
Nem dicső harcban, nem szelíd kötélen,
de ágyban végzem, néha ezt remélem.
Akárhogyan lesz, immár kész a leltár.
Éltem - és ebbe más is belehalt már.
1936. november-december


----------



## acsaszi (2015 Március 16)

20


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

A


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

20


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

hozzászólásra


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

gyűjtök


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

én


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

is.


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

Addig


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

légyszíves


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

viseljétek


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

el


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

a


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

hablatyolásomat.


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

Remélem,


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

hogy


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

mindjárt


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

eljutok


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

a


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

20-ig.


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)

Győzelem!!!!


----------



## Krakkó Zoltán (2015 Március 17)




----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

az


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

olvasás


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

elfeledteti


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

velem


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

valójában


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

miért


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

is


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

olvasok


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

már


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

csak


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

merő


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

vágyakozás


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

vagyok


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

elepedek


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

az


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

után


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

a


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

pompázatosság


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

és


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

totális


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

eredetiség


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

után


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

amelyet


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

itt


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

oldalról


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

oldalra


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

fölfedezek


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

*Patrick *


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

*Süskind*


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

német


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)

író


----------



## kobandi (2015 Március 17)




----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

sajnos


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

újra


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

kell


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

regisztrálnom


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

mert


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

elbénáztam


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

a


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

jelszavamat


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

rosszul


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

írtam


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

be


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

és


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

a


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

jelszó


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

emlékeztetőt


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

is


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

elrontottam


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

mert


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

új


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

jelszót


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

kértem


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

de


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

az


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

ímél


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

címemet


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

amivel


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

anno


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

regisztráltam


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

időközben


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

már


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

töröltem


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

így


----------



## bacsuszma (2015 Március 23)

jártam


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

Már egyszer végigjátszottam ezt, és akkor sem tetszett...


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

Ennek legalábbis nem sok értelmét látom, de legyen. "Itt írhattok bármiről és folyamatosan, lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut."


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

a


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

G


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

Zara


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

Csak összejön a húsz.


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

Kutya


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

Van nekik botjuk


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

5


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

666666


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

7


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

88


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

O9999999999999


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

10101010101010101010101010101011010


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

"Túltoltuk..." - A Béla


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

11


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

Még


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

13


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

14


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

15


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

Süt a nap


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

És tavasz van


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

18 na mindjárt


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

19 állandó leszek


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

20 na?


----------



## Nadori (2015 Március 25)

+Ráds


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

Gyök2


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

Ég a napmelegtől a kopár szik sarja


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

bármit beírhatunk, csak lekorlátozzák időben


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

ez lesz a harmadik 16 mp múlva


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

4.


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

5.


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

6.


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

szinkronicitás


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

7.


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

8. nyolc, eight, acht,


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

9.


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

kapillarizmus


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

tizedik lészen


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

totalista nihilista


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

tizenegyedik bezony, ükszitojsztá


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

tizenkettedikes, kákszitojsztá


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

kolmetoista


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

néljetojsztá


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

viisitoista


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

kuusitoista


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

moonlight shadow


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

seitsemantoista


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

Namégkettő


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

kahdeksantoista


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

yhdeksantoista


----------



## Zeusz11 (2015 Március 25)

kaksikymmenta yeah


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

1


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

2


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

3


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

4


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

5


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

6


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

7


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

8


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

9


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

10


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

11


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

12


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

13


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

14


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

15


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

16


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

17


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

18


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

19


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

20


----------



## Peti55 (2015 Március 25)

21


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57374.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57375.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57376.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57377.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57378.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57379.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57380.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57381.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57382.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57383. a tizedik tádááám


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57384.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57385.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57386.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57387.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57388.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57389.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57390.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57391.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57392.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57393.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57394.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57395.


----------



## nnggjj (2015 Március 25)

57396. a 23-ik


----------



## Spaniel78 (2015 Március 28)

Hamarosan itt a Húsvét. Íme egy locsolóvers:
_Korán reggel útra keltem,
Se nem ittam, se nem ettem.
Tarisznya húzza a vállam,
Térdig kopott már a lábam.
Bejártam a fél világot,
Láttam sok-sok szép virágot.
A legszebbre most találtam,
Hogy öntözzem, alig vártam._


----------



## Spaniel78 (2015 Március 28)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, igyekszem majd Én is adni


----------



## Spaniel78 (2015 Március 28)

Köszönöm, hogy köszöntöttél, 
Rózsavízzel megöntöztél. 
Én is köszöntelek Téged, 
Tojás lesz a fizetséged. 
Aki adta, ne feledd, 
És a tojást el ne ejtsd!


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

Petőfi Sándor: Ki a szabadba!

Ki a szabadba, látni a tavaszt,
Meglátni a természet szinpadát!
Az operákban ki gyönyörködik?
Majd hallhat ott kinn kedves operát.


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

Petőfi Sándor: Ki a szabadba!

Ki a szabadba, látni a tavaszt,
Meglátni a természet szinpadát!
Az operákban ki gyönyörködik?
Majd hallhat ott kinn kedves operát.


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

A természetnek pompás szinpadán
A primadonna a kis fülmile;
Ki volna, énekesnők! köztetek
Merész: versenyre kelni ővele?


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

Megannyi páholy mindenik bokor,
Amelyben űlnek ifju ibolyák,
Miként figyelmes hölgyek... hallgatván
A primadonna csattogó dalát.


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

És minden hallgat, és minden figyel,
És minden a legforróbb érzelem...
A kősziklák, e vén kritikusok,
Maradnak csak kopáran, hidegen.

Eperjes, 1845. április


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

Babits Mihály: Tavaszi zápor

Tavaszi zápor... bús barátom,
fáradt vagy és szomoru, látom:
tán sírhatnál - nevetek én!
No bizony, ilyen nagy legény!


----------



## Spaniel78 (2015 Március 28)

_Az igaz barát egy kincs, _aki megvéd, ha bántanak segít,
* ha gyötörnek, vagy tévútra rántanak. Megszid sokszor, ha van rá oka, de meg nem tagad téged soha.*


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

Lásd másnak is volt baja szinte,
más is volt már szomoru, mint te,
és könnye, mint folyós parázs:
nem kellett a vigasztalás.


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

De víg szavak... tavaszi zápor...
kiragadták a mélaságból
s mint horgony, parthoz vert hajót,
örömbe vonták kis kacsók.


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

És hullt a, hullt a csók a bajszra,
mely félreállt csáléra, hajszra,
tavaszi zápor... hullt a csók:
öleltek a bársony kacsók.

1906


----------



## Spaniel78 (2015 Március 28)

A Tegnap történelem. 
A Holnap meglepetés lesz. 
A mai nap ajándéka”


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

Ady Endre: Várás a tavasz-kunyhóban

Gyep-trónján a Tavasz-kunyhónak,
Öreg csont, újra itt ülök.
Tágult szemekkel és nyugtalanul
Hevülök.


----------



## Spaniel78 (2015 Március 28)

A boldogság olyan madár, amit bezárni, megkötni nem lehet. Nekünk kell úgy élni, hogy velünk maradjon és elkísérjen egy életen át.


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

A Tavasz-kunyhó fala: álom.
Szőnyege: mult. Tetője: vágy.
S avarra vetve gúnyosan, puhán
Kész az ágy.


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

A Zavar, a Tavasz leánya,
Minden sarokból rám nevet
S bedúdolnak ős, trágár dalokat
A szelek.


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

Ez az a nász, amit igérnek
S amit soha meg nem kapunk.
»Holnap«, súgja a végső Tavasz is
S meghalunk.


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Március 28)

De várok a Tavasz-kunyhóban
S a nász-vágy mindig tegnapi:
Elment örökre, vagy sohse jön el
Valaki.


----------



## Spaniel78 (2015 Március 28)

Amíg benned él a gyermek, olyan dolgoknak tudsz szívből örülni, amit felnőtt fejjel észre sem veszel!


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)




----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

1


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

2


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

3


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

4


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)




----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

5


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

6


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)




----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

7


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

megy a nyuszika az erdo szelen.. es egyszer csak leesik. huppsz


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)




----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

ez igazan faraszto


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

es lehet nem is erek vele semmit


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

de hat...


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

proba szerencse ugyebar


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)




----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

lalalalaaa


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

bummmmm


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

​


----------



## PrettyG (2015 Március 28)

ez az utolsooo


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 30)

David Brin

NOVELLÁK


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 30)

*AZ ÉRTELEM KÖVEI*


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 30)

Senki sem mondta, hogy könnyű istennek lenni, felelősnek több milliárd értelmes életért, meghallgatni az álmaikat, gyötrelmes sirámaikat és ócsárló kritikájukat.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 30)

Próbáld ki egy ideig.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 30)

Előbb-utóbb béklyóvá válik, mint bármelyik másik munka.

Új ügyfelem ruhaként viselte az új-hagyománytisztelő emberi lények könnyed, atlétikus alakját. Fiatalos homlokának bőre alatt a kis koponyaimplantátumok alig észrevehetően dudorodtak ki, olyanok voltak, mint valami városi Mefisztó apró szarvai. A többi vonása stílusosan androgünné tette a fickót, bár széles válla és fölényes járása elég okot adott arra, hogy azért még fickónak nevezhessük.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 30)

A_ház_leellenőrizte vendégünk megbízólevelét, mielőtt végigvezette volna egy fénylő vezérnyalábon, a Valóság Labor melletti dolgozószobámba.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 30)

Mindig is büszke voltam az én kis szentélyemre; a homokkertre, melynek törékeny tökéletességét egy, a saját esztétikai migramjaimmal programozott robot hozta létre; a ragyogó ködszökőkútra; a barack-mandulafa hibridekkel teli ligetre, melyek sosem szűnnek meg virágozni és teremni.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

Látogatóm hanyagul végigtekintett a szeme elé táruló idillikus képen. Sajnos, láthatóan nem dobogtatta meg emberi szívét.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

_Hát_– gondoltam nagylelkűen –_minden mai léleknek sok otthona van. Talán valódi szelleme a koponyáján kívül lakozik, azokban a részeiben, amelyek nem protoplazmából vannak._


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

– Gyanítjuk, hogy az ellenszenves sémákat a megfelelő sorrend bizonyos ellenzői tervezik.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

Ezeket a szavakat ejtette ki elsőnek a savanyú képű fickó, miközben hosszú lábait összehajtogatva leült oda, ahova mutattam, egy alacsony faasztalhoz, mely egy japán kézműves munka volt a Meidzsi-korból.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

_Célratörő_– érkezett a diagnózis az agykérgem felől.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

*És tapintatlan*– tette hozzá agyam egyik magasabb szintű rétege, az, amelyiket_látnoknak_neveznek.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

Közös hipotalamuszunk némán egyetértett, a látogató iránti zsigeri ellenszenv sokatmondóan szótlan érzéseit mutatva. Vendégünk könnyen megfejthette a körülményekből, hogy milyen vendéglátó is vagyok – az a fajta, aki szeret egy kicsit udvariaskodni, mielőtt rátérnénk a lényegre. Nem került volna sokba neki, hogy a kedvemben járjon.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

Ó, a durvaság egy előny, melyet a generációm túl sok tagja élvez. Az istenítés utáni kor tünete, gondolom.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

– Kifejtené részletesebben? – kérdeztem, teát töltve porcelán csészékbe. Egy fénycsóva villant fel, ahogy a shoji ablak egy emlékeztető képet vetített egyenesen a bal szemembe.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

Egy pislantással elutasítottam, elrendelve az ablaknak, hogy maradjon nyitva. Az esőcseppek kedves kis szabálytalan mintákat rajzoltak ki a halastó vizén. Azt is látni akartam, hogyan reagál látogatóm a szélre. A 15:14-es raj borzongást és cikázó szélrohamokat hoz, melyekben sosincs rendszer, kellemesen változatosak. A feladatuk az, hogy emlékeztessenek rá, az isteni mivoltnak is vannak korlátai. A káoszt csupán megfékezték, de nem szüntették meg. Van a világon, ami nem előre kiszámítható.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

– Bizonyos ellenséges csoportokra utaltam – mondta az ügyfél, válaszolva kérdésemre, azért még mindig kissé homályosan. – Olyan csoportokra, melyek ellenségesen viszonyulnak a törvényesen született konszenzushoz.

– Hm. Konszenzus.

Kedves kis félrevezető szó.

– Milyen konszenzus?

– A valóság természetére vonatkozó konszenzus.

Bólogattam.

– Hát persze.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

A_látnok_és az_agykéreg_is látta előre, hogy a látogatónak ez a téma járt a fejében. Manapság, a Menny-a-Földön hatalmas, békés birodalmában csak nagyon kevés olyan dolog van, mely szenvedélyt vagy keserűséget váltana ki a lakosokból.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

– Cukrot?

– Nem, köszönöm. De tejet kérek bele.

A kiöntőért nyúltam, de a kezem megállt a levegőben, ugyanis vendégem előhúzott egy filctollszerű csövet a mellényzsebéből, és a csészéje fölé tartotta. A cső jeleket cserélt a bal szemével, egy pillanatra megszínezve a kékkel keretezett pupillát, az utasítást véve. Egy vékony fehér folyadéksugár ömlött a teájába.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

A_ház_elküldte a folyadék vegyi elemzését, de lehunytam a bal szemhéjamat, hogy ne kaphassam meg az adatokat, udvariasan közölve, hogy nem érdekel, miféle kicsinyes szokása vagy bogara jóvoltából viselkedik látogatóm ilyen neveletlenül a házamban. Felemeltem a csészémet, megízlelve a génmódosított_leptospermum_keserédességét, majd folytattam a beszélgetést.


----------



## ypszi58 (2015 Március 31)

– Feltételezem, hogy a megtestesítőkre gondol, igaz?


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

The Greatest Show on Earth. The Evidence for Evolution


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

Az evolúció napról napra sokasodó bizonyítékai még sohasem voltak ilyen szilárdak


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

Eközben, paradox módon, a tudatlan evolúcióellenesség is erősebb, mint eddig bármikor.


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

Könyvem azon bizonyítékaim személyes összegzése, amelyek szerint az evolúció „elmélete” valós tény – ugyanolyan kétségbevonhatatlan tény, mint a tudományban bármi más.


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

öt


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

Hej de messze majomország,


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

ott terem majomkenyér,


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

majomablak majomrácsán


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

majomnótát ráz a szél.


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

Tíz


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

Majomtéren, majomréten


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

majomhősök küzdenek,


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

majomszanatóriumban


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

sírnak majombetegek.


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

Majomtanártól majomlány
majomábécét tanul,
gaz majom a majombörtönt
rúgja irgalmatlanul.


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

Megépül a majommalom,
lesz sok majommajonéz,
győzve győz a győzhetetlen
győzedelmes majomész.


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

Majompóznán majomkirály
majomnyelven szónokol
egyiké majommennyország
másiké majompokol.


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

Makákó, gorilla, csimpánz,
pávián, orángután,
mind majomújságot olvas
majomvacsora után.


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

Majomvacsoraemléktől
zúg a majomreterát,
majombakák menetelnek,
jobbra át és balra át.


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

Rémületes majomarcot
vágnak majomkatonák,
majomkézben majomfegyver,
a majmoké a világ.


----------



## kuksi007 (2015 Április 1)

+1 ráadás


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)




----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

Már csak 19


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

Nem olyan sok!


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

Jók a fórumok is!


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)




----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

Remélem, sokáig fog működni.


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)




----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

9


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

Fele már megvan!


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

;-)


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)




----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

Már


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

Nem


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

Sok


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

Kell!


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

;-)


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

19


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

20


----------



## rszoke (2015 Április 1)

Na jó, még 1 !


----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)

Köszi az infót!


----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)

Lassan, de biztosan!


----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)

Egy kis gyakorlás.


----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)

Szupi!


----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)

Na mára elég!


----------



## kajzi (2015 Április 1)




----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)




----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)




----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)




----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

ada


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)




----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)




----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

7


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

8


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

9


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

10


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

11


----------



## Andrea.Kis (2015 Április 2)




----------



## Andrea.Kis (2015 Április 2)

000000000


----------



## Andrea.Kis (2015 Április 2)

000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

12


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

13


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

14


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

15


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

16


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

17


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

18


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

19


----------



## Kiss Marianna1982 (2015 Április 2)

20


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

21


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

22


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

23


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

24


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

25


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

26


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

27


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

28


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

29


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

26


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

28


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

27


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

29


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

30


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

31


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

32


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

33


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

34


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

35


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

36


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

37


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

38


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

39


----------



## xikla (2015 Április 4)

40


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

97


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

95


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

93


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

91


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

89


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

87


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

85


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

83


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

81


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

79


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

77


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

75


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

73


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

71


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

69


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

67


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

65


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

63


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

61


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

59


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

keletom2 írta:


> köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

Ezüstpityke írta:


> 59


3


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

ovicsősz írta:


> 3


33


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

45


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

15


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

56


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

34


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

61


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

81


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

84


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

2010


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

snack332 írta:


> Ennek a 20 hozzàszólàs dolognak mi èrtelme van??


szerintem nem sok


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

dr.Brown írta:


> Pedig, már nagyon rég volt, hogy beregisztráltam.


Tavaly előtt regisztráltam,de hozzászólás nélkül hiába


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

Olvasgattam a híreket


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

nézegettem a könyveket


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

Senkit nem zavartam


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

Van rengeteg e-könyvem,amit megosztottam volna


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

Helyette írogatok itt....


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

no ezt mondja meg nekem valaki,hogy ez mire jó ?


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

Az idézetek viszont nagyon jók


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

A barátod az, aki mindent tud rólad, és mégis szeret.

Elbert Hubbard


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

Igazi barátod az, aki a hátad mögött is csak jót mond rólad.

Sam Ewing


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

Sajnos nem mindig válnak valóra az álmaink, viszont az igaz barátaink mindig mellettünk állnak, hogy kijózanítsanak.

Szex és New York c. film


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

A barátság az egyetlen olyan kapcsolat, amely kölcsönös, szabad választással jön létre. Nem velünk születik, mi teremtjük. Nem fertőzi meg semmilyen testi kapcsolat, vagy érdek. Nem akarunk egymástól semmit - egyszerűen csak jó együtt lenni. A barátság születése mindig együtt jár azzal az érzéssel, hogy találkoztunk már valahol. Hogy ismerem őt! Ez persze sejtelem, nem biztos, hogy így van. Sosem tudhatjuk, mitől vagyunk otthon egymásban. De ha a barátomhoz megyek: hazamegyek.

Müller Péter


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

Nagyra becsülöm azt a barátom, aki időt talál számomra a naptárában, de még jobban szeretem azt, aki elő sem veszi a naptárát, ha rólam van szó.

Robert Brault


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

A barát az, aki akkor van melletted, amikor máshol kellene lennie.

Len Wein


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

Ha az összes barátom leugrik egy hídról,
én nem ugrom velük.
Lent várok, hogy elkaphassam őket!

Tim McGraw


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

A szerelem vak, a barátság pedig behunyja a szemét.

Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

Mindenki hallja, hogy mit mondasz, a barátok meghallják azt, amit mondasz, de az igazi barát figyel arra is, amit nem mondasz ki.

Szókratész


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

A barát az egyetlen személy, aki ki tudja javítani a hibáidat - de van annyi esze, hogy meg sem próbálja.

Pam Brown


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

Ne haladj előttem, mert nem tudlak követni!
Ne gyere utánam, mert nem tudlak vezetni!
Jöjj ide mellém, és legyünk csak barátok!

Albert Camus


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

A barátság gyakran végződik szerelemmel, de a szerelem barátsággal - soha.

Charles Caleb Colton


----------



## FJuca (2015 Április 6)

Az igazi boldogság nem a barátok mennyiségétől függ, hanem a milyenségüktől.

Ben Jonson


----------



## jobbagyaniko (2015 Április 6)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Arany János:
Jobb ízű a falat, ha mindnyájan esznek.

*


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Babits:
Vétkesek közt cinkos, aki néma.*


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Bibó István:
A szabadság ott kezdődik, ahol megszűnik a félelem.*


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Bródy Sándor:
A bogáncs sosem fog rózsát teremni. *


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Eötvös József: 
Csak addig vagyunk szigorúak mások iránt, amíg magunkat meg nem ismerjük.*


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Feleki:
Van, aki hosszan fejezi ki magát, hátha közben eszébe jut valami.*


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Gárdonyi:
Isten azért adta a szerelmet, mert józanul nem házasodna senki. 
A házasság olyan, mint az egérfogó, az egér csak a benne lévő csemegét látja.*


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Jókai:*

*Esni csak lefelé lehet, fölfelé soha.*

*A zseni nem tanul, hanem tud.*


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Janus Pannonius: 
Minek javítani ott, ahol csapnivaló az egész.*


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Kossuth: 
A múlt a jövendő tükre. 
A félelem mindig rossz tanácsadó. 
A magyar még a saját kárán sem okul. 
Az eltiport nemzet újjászületik, de öngyilkos nemzetnek nincs feltámadás. *


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Karinthy Frigyes:*

*Nem értünk rá tanulni, mert folyton tanítottak.*

*A nemek közötti kapcsolatban a férfi annyira lesz férfi, amennyire a nő nőnek tartja magát. 
A házasság egy szövetség olyan bajok közös elviselésére, amelyek egyébként nem keletkeznének.*


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Kós Károly:*

*Az lesz a miénk, amit ki tudunk küzdeni magunknak.*


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*József Attila:
Fecseg a felszín, hallgat a mély. 
Ne légy heves, bár munkádon más keres; Dolgozni csak pontosan, szépen, ahogy a csillag megy az égen, úgy érdemes.*


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Madách:A tett halála az okoskodás. 
Ember küzdj, és bízva bízzál!

*


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Mikszáth:
Amit egy nő el akar érni, azt eléri, vagy kéréssel, vagy sírással, vagy édes csókkal. *

*Pénzen vett szerelemnek ecet az alja. 
Az író olyan, mint a havasi kürt, csak messziről jó hallgatni. 
A tanuló azt hiszi, hogy nehéz a munkája, pedig ő csak a kocsi, és a tanító a ló. *


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

*Molnár Ferenc:
Az asszony olyan mint a monokli; Elegáns viselet, de nélküle jobban lát az ember.*


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

Látom


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

mindenki


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

gyűjti


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

hajrá-hajrá


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

A költészet az emberiség lelki tápláléka.


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

Vagy szeretsz valakit, vagy nem. A "lehet, hogy..." az nem szerelem. Az édeskevés.


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

“Aki harcol, veszíthet. Aki nem harcol, már vesztett is.” (*Bertolt Brecht*)


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

“A házasság nem verseny – sosem kell feljegyezni az állást. Isten azért rakott minket egy csapatba, hogy közösen győzzünk.” (*Herbert és Zelmyra Fisher*)


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

“Ha természetes módon élsz, sosem leszel szegény,


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

de ha a képzelgések szerint, sosem leszel gazdag.” (*Epikurosz*)


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

“Minden bajra két orvosság van:


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

az idő és a csend.” (*Alexandre Dumas*)


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

“Az elme önmagában képes a Poklot Mennyé, a Mennyet Pokollá változtatni.” (*John Milton*)


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

“Fájdalmas a vereség, de még fájdalmasabb, ha nem a legjobb formádat adtad!” (*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

“Ha gyenge vagy hozzá, hogy harcolj, öleld át ellenséged.


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

Amíg mindkét karja átölel, addig nem tud fegyvert fogni rád.” (*7 év Tibetben című film*)


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

“Azért nem jut olyan sok ember sehova az életben, mert a hátsó kertben keresgélik a négylevelű lóheréket.” (*Walter Chrysler*)


----------



## Awiki (2015 Április 7)

“Az ember csak addig zuhan a mélybe, amíg földet ér, a magasságokat tekintve azonban nincs határ.” (*Ralph S. Marston*)


----------



## b.boglarka8 (2015 Április 7)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## b.boglarka8 (2015 Április 7)

Nemrég találtam rá erre a nagyon hasznos és élettel teli oldalra.


----------



## b.boglarka8 (2015 Április 7)

Rengeteg hasznos linket találtam már eddig is.


----------



## b.boglarka8 (2015 Április 7)

Remélem az örökös tagsággal még több funkciót tudok majd használni.


----------



## b.boglarka8 (2015 Április 7)

Ezért gyűjtöm a hsz-eket jelenleg is.


----------



## b.boglarka8 (2015 Április 7)

Jelenleg az angol nyelvvizsgámra készülök.


----------



## b.boglarka8 (2015 Április 7)

már


----------



## b.boglarka8 (2015 Április 7)

találtam is


----------



## b.boglarka8 (2015 Április 7)

egy remek


----------



## b.boglarka8 (2015 Április 7)

anyagot


----------



## b.boglarka8 (2015 Április 7)

a felkészülésemhez


----------



## Noritta (2015 Április 9)

Én is rengeteg hasznos linket találtam itt


----------



## timea001 (2015 Április 10)

Akkor kezdjük


----------



## timea001 (2015 Április 10)

20 hozzászólás és két nap


----------



## timea001 (2015 Április 10)

ennyi türelem még bennem is akad


----------



## timea001 (2015 Április 10)

csak kibírom


----------



## timea001 (2015 Április 10)

azt hiszem nagyon hasznos lesz az oldal számomra


----------



## timea001 (2015 Április 10)




----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)




----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)




----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)




----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)




----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

5


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

6


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

7


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

8


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

9


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

10 ^-^ xdd


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

11


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

12


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

13


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

14


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

15


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

16


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

17


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

18


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 12)

19


----------



## sophy25 (2015 Április 13)




----------



## sophy25 (2015 Április 13)

1


----------



## sophy25 (2015 Április 13)

2


----------



## Noritta (2015 Április 13)

14. hurá!


----------



## Noritta (2015 Április 13)




----------



## Beszilva (2015 Április 16)

Sziasztok! Egy ideig rajongója leszek ennek a témának.


----------



## Beszilva (2015 Április 16)

_"Otthon vagy? Hol vagy 'otthon'? Csak a nyelvben. 
Minden más fonák, zavaros, homályos.
Mint egy barokk képen - arany keretben
Egy férfi -, idegen vagy és magános."_

(Márai Sándor: Versciklus 1944-45)


----------



## Beszilva (2015 Április 16)

_"És hazám volt a szó, s hazám volt 
a nép, mely magyarul beszél, 
a nép, az óriási állat,
mely e fekete földön él;
amit mondtam, a nyelvén mondtam, a nyelvén mondtam,_erőm az ő ereje lett, 
sorsát magamba építettem, sorsa magába épített." 


(Szabó Lőrinc: A sokféle hazáról)


----------



## Beszilva (2015 Április 16)

_"Csak anyanyelvemen lehetek igazán én. Ennek mélységes mélyéből buzognak föl az öntudatlan sikolyok, a versek. Itt megfeledkezem arról, hogy beszélek, írok."_ (Kosztolányi Dezső: Erős várunk a nyelv)


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 16)

20


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Április 16)




----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

Most néztem meg csak igazán


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

hogy


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

mit


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

is


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

kell


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

csinálnom


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

ahhoz


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

hogy


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

teljes


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

jogú


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

tagja


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

a


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

csoportnak


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

szerencsére


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

már


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

tudok


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

olvasni


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

ezért


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

most


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

talán


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

sikerülni


----------



## T Amálka (2015 Április 16)

fog


----------



## mindigelore (2015 Április 16)

McHaals írta:


> és a tetszik gomb megnyomására nem történik semmi


nekem sem


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

hozzászólok


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

virita írta:


> Ne akarj hamar felnőni,
> Mindjárt nagylány lenni,
> Mert az élet nehéz,
> S, akkor újra kislány akarsz lenni.


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

kellemes pénteki napot szép hétvégét kívánok


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

virita írta:


> Elhűlnétek, látva rettenetes pajzsát,
> És, kit a csizmáján viselt sarkantyúját.


ez jooooo


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

keletom2 írta:


> Szólj a szakinak,verjen ki egy túrós batyut. Legyen inkább kettő. És csőposta a csöcsödre, cunci! (Képtelen képregény)


haha


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

egy


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

ketto


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

Kartal69 írta:


> A mi kis földünkön ebben a percben 300 millió ember eszik, 200 millió TV-zik, 150 millió alszik, 90 millió szexel. Csak egy hülye olvassa az SMS-emet.


ez joooooooo


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

rsolya írta:


> [FONT=times new roman, times, serif]séták az utcákon
> vezetnek a kövek
> társam a csend
> és a lámpafény követ[/FONT]


elgondolkoztam rajta


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

kismarta írta:


> Hajh, de bűneink miatt
> Gyúlt harag kebledben,
> S elsújtád villámidat
> Dörgő fellegedben,
> ...


jo


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

j.c reed a szerelem torékeny


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

ot


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

hat


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

hét


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

balazs hajni írta:


> ez lesz a 20-dik majd 48 ora elteltevel most mar en is tagja lehetek a forumnak?
> meg egyszer koszonom!


ez joo lessz


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

stb


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)




----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

szep nap van


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

jó szórakozás lessz


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

munkaido alatti jo szorakozás,csak a fonok meg ne tudja


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

he,lessz még munkám?ha így folytatom?


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

jo moka lessz


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

bulit fogunk csinálni?mikor is?


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

Csolle Ildiko koszonet az új szórakozásomhoz


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

elfáradtam,most meg már mehetek pihizni


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

cak szemmi pánik,cak nugi


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

johet a kajaaaaaaaa


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

hihihihihihihihihihihih


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

jol elvagyok


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

ez a fonok


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

vagy nem?


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

még 5 órát .hogy fogok kibírni?


----------



## vightimea35 (2015 Április 17)

haha


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

Romhányi József
SZAMÁRMESE (fejből, hogy tudom-e még)

Csömörön élt az öreg dőre Göre Döme, 
annak volt egy csengeri
csengős pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

De bármilyen pörgeszőrű göndör csődör volt 
Csömörön az öreg dőre Göre Döme 
csengeri csengős csődöre, 
nem szerzett neki virgonc, kenceficés kancát 
időre az örökkön ődöngő-lődörgő dőre öreg.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

Így hát csurig csorgatta csöbörbe könnyeit 
és csúfos csődörcsődöt mondott 
az örökké ődöngő-lődörgő öreg dőre Göre
Döme csengeri csengős pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

Szomszédságban élt a fösvény Szemere, 
annak volt egy nőstény szamara.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

A szamárnál szamarabb Szemere sem szerzett hamarabb
szamárfi szamarat szomorú szamara számára, 
ezért sok szemérmes szamárkönny szemerkélt 
a szamárnál szamarabb Szemere szomorú
szamara szemére.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

Ámde mit csinált egy szép nap az örökkön ődöngő-lődörgő
öreg dőre Göre Döme csengeri csengős pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre 
és a szamárnál szamarabb Szemere szemérmes 
szamárkönnyet szemerkélő szomorú szamara?


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

Na mit csinált?
Öszvért!


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

A MOSZKITÓ-OPERA

Ott, hol a kásás
nád, sás
lepte lápra lépve
süpped alább
a láb,


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

körös-körül
borús köd ül,
s éjszakára
nyirkos pára
száll a sárra,


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

sárga gázba’
hüledezve ül a hüllő,
borzong a borz és vipera,
ott hallható a Moszkitó-opera.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

" Züm" – zendít rá a kóros
dalára a kórus.
Aztán tovább érleli
a vérbeli
sikert egy tenor.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

Hangja a kórussal egybeforr.
Először egy dúr-áriát,
majd egy finom moll-áriát
és végül egy maláriát
ad elő.
Mily szenvedély, vad erő!


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

Hogy lázba hoz ez a mester,
kísért, bárhogy hessegesd el.
Utána a tenyér csattan,
és az izzó hangulatban,
a vak, fülledt éjszakákon
felcsendül a Kinin-kánon.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

A PÉK PÓKJA

Az apróka
pók-apóka,
s a porhanyó
potrohú
pókanyó,


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

a pékségben
a szennyezett
mennyezetre
nyálból való,
máló
hálót
font –
Pont.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

A kópé
póknép
pótlékhálókat
eresztve
keresztbe
a pókasztal fölött,
hálóból ebédlőt kötött.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

Félt a péppel pepecselő pék,
hogy odapök
a pók,
illetve a liszttel
hintett púpos pépre tisztel.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

Ezért leseperte az apróka
pókpárt a padlóra.
Csattant a fapapucs –
Fuccs!


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

Így járt pórul a két pupák
pék
pók.
Pukk.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

A TEVE FOHÁSZA

Monoton
üget a süppedő homokon
a sivatag lova,
a tétova teve
tova.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

Hátán rezegve
mozog a
rozoga
kúp
alakú púp.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

A helyzete nem szerencsés.
Apró szemcsés
homokkal telve
a füle, a nyelve.
Sóvár szeme kutat
kutat.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

Még öt-hat nap
kullog, baktat.
Az itató tava távol,
s oly rettentő messze még az oázis.
Erre utal az alábbi fohász is:


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

"Tevék ura!
Te tevél tevévé engem eleve,
Teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje.
Te terved veté a tevevedelő tavat tavaly távol,
de tévednél, vélvén,
vén híved neved feledve
elvetemedve vádol.


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

Nem! 
Vidd te tevelelkem hovatovább tova,
mivel levet – vert vederbe
feltekerve – nem vedelve
lett betelve
a te tevéd szenvedelme.
Te nevedbe
legyen eme
neveletlen tevetetem
eltemetve!"


----------



## lpista (2015 Április 18)

S evezzevel ava teve
levelkévét kivilevelhevelteve.


----------



## Noritta (2015 Április 19)

Hurrá!


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

Abc


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

Hurrá!!!


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

Jó itt lenni


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

Sok hasznos dolog van itt!


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

Nem látom, hogy hányszor szóltam hozzá.


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

De majd csak kiderül


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

1


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

2


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

3


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

4


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

5


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

6


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

4


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

5


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

7


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

8


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

9


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

10


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

11


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

12


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

13


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

14


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

15


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

16


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

17


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

18


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

19


----------



## K.J.Ági (2015 Április 19)

20


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

ÁLLJ MEG IDŐ KÉRLEK!


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

Ne rohanj,ne siess


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

Visszavágyok a múltba,


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

De vár rám egy új holnap


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

Megfogom a multat, szorítom erősen


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

DE SZÉTFOLYIK, eltűnik előlem


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

Marad egy érzés,ami nagyon fáj,


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

Mégis szép, mégis oly csodás


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

De nem fogtam fel


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

Vége! Csak egy órát kérek,


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

Had élhessem


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

Újra a szépet.


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

*Minden Gyönyörű*


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

Tűnt emléket


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

*De tudom!*


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

Ezt nem lehet!


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

De emlékszem,


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

S a könnyem pereg:


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

Búcsúzik a II. Osztály


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

Marika nénitől


----------



## SAUVIGNON BLANC (2015 Április 20)

Ady Endre versével


----------



## Noritta (2015 Április 20)

„Az MVP [...] olyasvalami, amit nem láthatsz, vagy nem látsz, vagy az agyad nem engedi, hogy lásd, mert azt hiszed, hogy az nem a te problémád. Ezt jelenti az MVP. Másvalaki Problémája. Az agy egyszerűen kihagyja, olyan ez, mint a vakfolt. Még ha direkt ránézel, sem fogod észrevenni, hacsak egészen pontosan nem tudod, mi az. Csupán abban bízhatsz, hogy véletlenül észreveszed a szemed sarkából.”

Douglas Adams


----------



## hTina (2015 Április 20)

Magyarország


----------



## hTina (2015 Április 20)

Olaszország


----------



## hTina (2015 Április 20)

Ausztria


----------



## Noritta (2015 Április 20)

"Az én stratégiám, hogy keresek egy olyan autót, vagy a legközelebbi megfelelőjét,
ami úgy látszik, mintha tudná azt, hogy hova megy, és egyszerûen követem.
Ritkán kötök ott ki, ahova szándékoztam is menni, de gyakran ott találom
magam, ahol szükség van a jelenlétemre."

Douglas Adams


----------



## lilucika (2015 Április 21)

Anglia


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

rózsakvarc


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

hegyikristály


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

ametiszt


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

citrin


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

kalcedon


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

akvamarin


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

jáde


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

tigrisszem


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

macskaszem


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

sólyomszem


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

tejkvarc


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

amazonit


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

ametrin


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

aventurin


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

ónix


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

obszidián


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

jáspis


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

achát


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

labradorit


----------



## herom (2015 Április 22)

lepidolit


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

Piliscsaba


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

58


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

szamár


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

cicakutya


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

jugászlávia 1982


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

bár ez már történelem


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

hivatal


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

vagy mégsem


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

de azért talán mégis


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

liliom


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

rózsa


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

tulipán


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

hárs


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

ibolya


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

nárcisz


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

erdélyi kopó


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

agár


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

bagoly


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

veréb


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

szamár kóró


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

cica


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

munkaköri leyrás


----------



## kalocsai lány (2015 Április 24)

rágógumi


----------



## Shadow99 (2015 Április 25)

14


----------



## Shadow99 (2015 Április 25)

15


----------



## Shadow99 (2015 Április 25)

16


----------



## Shadow99 (2015 Április 25)

17


----------



## Shadow99 (2015 Április 25)

18


----------



## Shadow99 (2015 Április 25)

19


----------



## Shadow99 (2015 Április 25)

20


----------



## Shadow99 (2015 Április 25)

21


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

I love music <3


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

19


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

18


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

17


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

16


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

15


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

14


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

13


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

12


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

11


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

10


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

9


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

8


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

7


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

6


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

5


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

4


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

3


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

2


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

1


----------



## angyal97 (2015 Április 28)

0


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

1


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

2


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

3


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

4


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

5


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

6


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

7


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

8


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

9


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

10


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

11


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

12


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

13


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

14


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

15


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

16


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

17


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

18


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

19


----------



## kroni (2015 Április 29)

20


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

1


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

2


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

3


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

4


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

5


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

6


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

7


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

8


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

9


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

10


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

11


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

12


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

13


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

14


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

15


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

16


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

17


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

18


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)

*19*​


----------



## ktihi (2015 Május 1)




----------



## Janus12 (2015 Május 2)

je


----------



## Janus12 (2015 Május 2)

ez tetszik


----------



## Janus12 (2015 Május 2)

itt könnyen összejöhet a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

qwer


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

tzui


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

12345qwer


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

yxcvbn


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

yxcvb


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

asdfg


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

12345678


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

ifsfooe+


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

p nkfőwpwfnm


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

df v4ö orngnőú


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

12212344effwd


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

uinipqrwe ponob


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

eöjtőmrvfqh364ú


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

pqowjtmgiűnqt4fűpiun úü


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

oeajrtúm82q4t65og


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

m
óq196ghn1


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

asijasjdáűnfsű


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

dieklféskf


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

x9pweqoisfla


----------



## pkf (2015 Május 3)

löpá


----------



## Havranek Lili (2015 Május 4)

1


----------



## Havranek Lili (2015 Május 4)




----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

Hi


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

3


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

4


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

5


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

6


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

7


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

8


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

9


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

10


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

11


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

12


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

13


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

14


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

15


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

16


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

17


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

18


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

19


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

20


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

21


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

22


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

23


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)

Hi!


----------



## evikee12 (2015 Május 5)




----------



## Kankulya Zita (2015 Május 7)

_Nagyon jó kották vannak itt...köszönöm,hogy tagja lehetek ennek a közösségnek........
_


----------



## Kankulya Zita (2015 Május 7)

Keresem Cserháti Zsuzsától. A hattyú igazsága c zongora kottát.....Nagyon szépen köszönöm elöre is ha valaki tudna ebben segiteni


----------



## simond (2015 Május 7)

1


----------



## simond (2015 Május 7)

2


----------



## simond (2015 Május 7)

3


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

"A tudás a legnagyobb luxus" Steve Berry


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

"Az élet tükör, mely visszatükrözi a gondolkodóra, amit belegondol" Ernest Holmes


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

"Tetteid medre:életed" Weöres Sándor


----------



## zs.réka (2015 Május 8)

Xdd


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

1. Sziasztok!


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

2. Új vagyok szintén, és kell a 20 hozzászólás, ugye…


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

3. Gondoltam én is válogatok idézeteket, Nektek!


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

4. Szép napot, Mindenkinek!


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

5. „A fagyi minden élethelyzetet legalább ötven százalékkal jobbá tesz.” - Nicole Williams


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

6. „Azok közül, amiket elvesztettem, az eszem hiányzik a legjobban.” Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

7. „A szempillafestés alatti szájtátás szükségessége egyike a természet megmagyarázatlan nagy misztériumainak.” - Helen Fielding


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

8. „Hogy mi az igazi boldogság, csak a házasságkötésem napján tudtam meg. De akkor már túl késő volt.” - Max Kauffmann


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

9. „Született szórakoztató vagyok: amikor kinyitom a hűtőt és felgyullad a fény, rögvest dalra fakadok.” - Robin Williams


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

10. „Nehéz dolog a hassal vitatkozni, mivel nincsen füle.” - Roberta Rich


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

11. „Ha azt hiszed, senkit nem érdekel, hogy élsz-e, ne fizesd az autód részleteit két hónapig.” - John Belushi


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

12. „A felnőttek mindent előre tudnak. Azt is, hogy leesem onnan, azt is, hogy összetöröm, azt is, hogy felgyújtom, azt is, hogy kiöntöm, azt is, hogy megfázom, azt is, hogy tönkreteszem, és azt is, hogy nem lesz ennek jó vége. Csak azt nem értem, hogy akkor miért mérgesek, amikor a végén igazuk lesz.” - Janikovszky Éva


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

13. „A legboldogabb házasság, amit el tudok képzelni, egy süket férfi és egy vak nő között köttetik.” - Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

14. „A Föld a Naprendszer elmegyógyintézete.” - Samuel Parkes Cadman


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

15. „Amikor már nem segít az értelem és a finomkodás, még mindig meggyőzheted a másikat egy franciakulccsal.” - David Brin


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

16. „A szorgalmas ember sem mindig viszi sokra az életben, ráadásul még álmatlanságban is szenved. A lusta ember nem sokra viszi az életben, de legalább kialussza magát.” - Cseh Katalin


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

17. „Légy kedves az uncsi, eminens stréberekhez. Könnyen lehet, hogy az egyikük egyszer a főnököd lesz.” - Charles J. Sykes


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

18. „Ne aggódj akkor sem, ha két ballábad van: még mindig énekelhetsz!” - Richard Wiseman


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

19. „Kedves Utókor! Ha nem lettetek igazságosabbak, békeszeretőbbek és általában véve értelmesebbek, mint amilyenek mi vagyunk (voltunk) - no, akkor vigyen el benneteket az ördög.” - Albert Einstein


----------



## vriti (2015 Május 8)

20. „Egyetlen rosszabb dolog van egy rossz viccnél (...), az, amikor elmagyarázzák.” - Melissa Landers


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

"A múlt egyetlen varázsa az, hogy elmúlt" Oscar Wilde


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

5


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

" A tehetség csak kiindulópont" Irving Berlin


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

7


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

" A szerelem


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

két ember


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

műalkotása"


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

Vikas


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

A hajó biztonságban


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

van a kikötőkben,


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

no de nem


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

ezért építenek


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

hajókat"


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

John Shedd


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

" A boldogsághoz


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

nem vezet út,


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

az út


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

maga a boldogság"


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

Buddha


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

"Az ideák birodalmában


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

minden a lelkesedéstől


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

függ, a való


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

világban minden


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

a kitartáson múlik"


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## Számadó Katalin (2015 Május 8)




----------



## Zsoldos72 (2015 Május 9)




----------



## Zsoldos72 (2015 Május 9)




----------



## staccato (2015 Május 10)




----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

hát


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

próbálkoztam


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

új taggként kapcsolódni sajnos valamit elüthettem mert nem látom az írásaimat


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

talán most sikerülni fog


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

legalábbis remélem


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

most kaptam egy értesítést hogy


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

te a következő trófeát nyerted


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

őszinte vagyok ezt sem értem


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

azt gondolom h nagyon zöld fűlű vagyok


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

sebaj kitartóan írok tovább


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

talán ér majd egy pozitív esemény


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

szeretnék állandó taggá válni


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

nem látom a számlálót sem


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

tudna valaki segíteni?


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

beidéz


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

az vajon mit jelenthet?


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)




----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

állandó tag


----------



## Rózsa2015 (2015 Május 11)

szeretnék lenni köszönöm


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

köszi


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)




----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

3


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

5


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

6


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

7


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

8


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

9


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

10


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

11


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

12


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

13


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

14


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

15


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

16


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

17


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

18


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

19


----------



## pocsorka (2015 Május 12)

20


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

Az én mottóm- Kedves dolog,ha fontos ember vagy,de még fontosabb,ha kedves vagy.


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

És még egy idézet...


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

Mark Twain-től.


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

"Egy hazugság a fél világot körbeutazza,


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

mialatt az igazság még mindig csak a cipőjét húzza fel."


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)




----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

Néha ad és néha kér,
vagy mindent megígér.
Néha űz és néha vár
az élet ilyen már.

Nincs megoldó egyenlet,
és nincs titkos recept,
vagy biztos elmélet.

Ossian


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

Az élet nem arról szól hogy várjuk a vihar elvonulását, hanem arról hogy megtanuljuk hogyan kell táncolni az esőben.


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)




----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)




----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)




----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

"Eljön az az éjjel, melynek
minden csillaga szívig ég el.
Föllázadt szeretők szaladnak
lobogó hajakkal, zenékkel.


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

Nótázva hozza mind a partig
görnyesztő, piros drágaságát.
Megtárul morogva a tenger
s kincseiket ők bedobálják.


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

- Győztél, eljöttünk szerelemmel,
ízedet visszahoztuk néked,
nosza fogadd bilincseinket,
kötözd le fájó szívverésed.


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

Nosza, fogadd hát koronánkat,
a harangot, sapkánkon a csörgőt,
egy zacskó lisztünk s egy marék
elbúsult, ragaszkodó szőlőt.


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

Fogadd most - tépett ágainkat,
vedd jólcsinált szerszámainkat,
fogadd seprőnket, tányérunkat,
de ágyunk helyett, nesze, magunkat.


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

S füstölgő, parazsas homlokkal
fiúk és lányok leguggolnak,
fölöttük reszketve ereszkednek
pártalanul nagy, teli holdak.


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

S a víz a sok vad ajándéktól
kijön értük, elönti őket,
hanem hiába zúg, - zúgása
erősbíti az éneklőket.


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

A lányok dalát: Tenger vagyunk,
keserű só vagytok ti bennünk, -
a fiúk dalát: Partok vagyunk,
keserű tenger vagytok bennünk.


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

S a víz habzó, kibomlott kontyán
ragyogó holtakat ringat csengve
és háborogván emlékezik
az elcsöndesült szerelemre."

_*József Attila: Szeretők lázadása*_


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)




----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)




----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)




----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)




----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

"Mindenkiben két farkas lakozik. Mindkettő éhezik. Az egyik farkas dühös, irigy, öntelt. A másik őszinte, kedves. Minden egyes nap harcolnak, de nem a jobb farkas győz, hanem az, amelyiket táplálod."


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)

"Panaszkodhatsz, hogy a rózsa tüskés, vagy örülhetsz, hogy a tüskével rózsa is jár."


----------



## Kutiné Bodorkós Ilona (2015 Május 13)




----------



## Kiscica255 (2015 Május 14)

A pszichiátrián felmérést végeznek. Megkérdezik az egyik betegtől:
- Mennyi 6x6?
- Negyvenkettő.
A másiktól is megkérdezik:
- 6x6?
- Péntek.
A harmadiknak is felteszik aa kérdést:
- 6x6?
- Harminchat.
- Ez fantasztikus! Hogy számolta ki?
- A 42-ből kivontam a pénteket.


----------



## Kiscica255 (2015 Május 14)

Barátok golfoznak. Egyikük már nagyon régóta célozgat lövés előtt:
- Öregem, miért szöszmötölsz annyit, miért nem lősz már?
- Az van, hogy a feleségem a bárból figyel, és biztos akarok lenni benne, hogy pontosan lövök.
- Na de kérlek! Te is nagyon jól tudod, hogy ebből a távolságból semmi esélyed rá, hogy eltaláld a feleséged!


----------



## Kiscica255 (2015 Május 14)

Két székely beszélget:
- Te! A fiam belepisilte a nevét a hóba!
- És?
- De a te lányod kézírásával!


----------



## Kiscica255 (2015 Május 14)

Hallottam egy történetet, miszerint másod és harmadrangú romániai utakon érdékes pénzszerzési eszközöket alkalmaznak. Keresztbeállnak az úton egy (persze lopott) nagy autóval. Megállásra kényszerítik az autóst, kiszállítják járművéből, majd elhajtanak vele, az illető meg ottmarad. Egyszer egy kamiont akartak így elfogni (kinövi magát az üzlet), csakhogy nem számoltak azzal, mi van ha egy pillanatra elbóbiskol a török kamion sofőrje...
Gondolom nem nehéz kitalálni: az egész banda ottpusztult.


----------



## Kiscica255 (2015 Május 14)

Buxton, N.C - Daniel Jones (21) meghalt a tengerparti strandon, mert ráomlott a saját maga ásta homokgödör fala. Strandszomszédai szerint Jones gyakran ásott mély gödröt a homokba, mondván, véd a szél ellen. Legutoljára nyolc láb (két és fél méter) mélyre ásott le, és a gödör alján ücsörgött strandszékén, mikor ráomlott a homokfal. A strandolók kezükkel próbálták kiásni a szerencsétlent a homok alól, ám a művelet még a lapáttal felszerelt strandmentőknek is közel egy órába tartott.


----------



## Kiscica255 (2015 Május 14)

Bangkok, Thaiföld - A kormánynak le kell törni a "Pumpálás" néven elharapódzott undorító őrületet - jelentette ki a bangkoki Nakhon Ratchasima Kórház szóvivője. Hozzátette: ha ez a perverz szokás nem tűnik el a színről, Thaiföld ifjúságának krémje elpusztul. A szóvivő mindezt azok után hangoztatta, hogy a 13 éves Charnchai Puanmuangpak darabjait rohammentő szállította be a kórházba.
A szóvivő ismertetése szerint a legtöbb "Pumpáló" egyszerű biciklipumpát használ. Mélyen beillesztik a fúvókát a végbélnyílásba, majd hirtelen megnyomják, ezzel okozva pillanatnyi élvezetet. Az ifjú Charnchai-nak, aki kéthengeres lábpumpával "nyomta", ez nem volt elég. Eldicsekedett barátainak, hogy kipróbálja a sűrített gázos tömlőt a közeli benzinkútnál. Még aznap éjszaka a tettek mezejére léptek, és meglátogatták a helyszínt, ahol a srác behelyezte a csövet, és bedobta a légpumpát működésbe hozó érmét.
A közelben tankoló asszony a rettenetes hangra odanézet, és először tapsolt, mert azt hitte, hogy tüzijátékot rendezett valaki. A helyi hatóságok még órákkal az esemény után is szedegették szerencsétlen srác belső részeit. Mint mondták: ahogyan a nagymennyiségű gáz benyomult a bélrendszerbe, azonnal robbant.


----------



## Kiscica255 (2015 Május 14)

A rendőrség közleménye szerint egy Olathe-i férfi szörnyethalt, miután egy vonat elütötte. Az áldozat autója lerobbant a 35-ös főúton és mivel nem sikerült megjavítania a helyszínen a járművet, telefonon akart segítséget hívni. A mozdonyvezető ekkor vette észre a férfit, amint az a sínek között állt. A mozdonyvezető elmondta, hogy látta, amint a férfi egyik kezében telefonnal állt a síneken, míg a másik kezét a fülére tapasztotta, hogy a közeledő vonat által keltett zaj ne zavarja a telefonhívás lebonyolításában.


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

0


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

1


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

2


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)




----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

4


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

5


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

ábécédé


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

hajrá


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

12


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

édesanyám rózsafája


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

Esik az eső.


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

Édes anyanyelvünk


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

Ezt a diófát itt, nagyapám ültette.


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

Árnyékában nem ült gyümőlcsét nem ette.


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

Hatvan? Nem, hat van.


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

Azt mondják a hatalmasok, hogy akinek hat alma sok, az hatalmas ok, hogy hatalma sok.


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

Icike-picike


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

És a végső visszaszámlálás : 3


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

2


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

1


----------



## vira69 (2015 Május 15)

0


----------



## RubyDemon (2015 Május 16)

Az anyai szeretet az egyetlen,melyet nem befolyásol sem tér,vagy idő vagy az,hogy viszonozzák- e egyáltalán


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Tóth Gabi egyik kedvenc dalát.........mint 20 hozzászólás!)))))


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Táncba hív, egy vágytól forró lázas szív.
Tudnád, mennyit vártam rád,
Ha minden percét láthatnád.


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Nézz most rám!
Ha elhiszel hát, érj hozzám!


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Tudnád, hogyan éltem rég,
Ha minden könnyem éreznéd.


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Nem baj, hogy nem ér hozzád minden jó.
Mért kéne mindig fény?


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Nincs mindig zene,
Nem kell szó,
Veled a csönd is szép remény.


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Érezd, hogy távol minden, bújj hozzám!
Szívemből dallam száll, csak hangolj rám!


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Elhagytam minden gondom, közel a boldogság,
Vágyom rád, Vágyom rád!


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Érezd, hogy távol minden, bújj hozzám!
Úgy lép az élet, mintha álmodnám:


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Belül-kívül forróság,
Közel már a boldogság,
Vágyom rád, Vágyom rád!


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Védj meg majd,
Ha elszöknék, ha vérem hajt!


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Ne engedd, hogy elvesszem,
Ne hagyd majd, hogy megtegyem!


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Nem baj, hogy nem rólunk szól minden jó.
Mért kéne mindig fény?


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Nincs mindig zene,
Nem kell szó,


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Veled a csönd is szép remény!


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Érezd, hogy távol minden, bújj hozzám!


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Szívemből dallam száll, csak hangolj rám.


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Elhagytam minden gondom, közel a boldogság,
Vágyom rád, Vágyom rád!


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Érezd, hogy távol minden, bújj hozzám!


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Úgy lép az élet, mintha álmodnám:


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Belül-kívül forróság,
Közel már a boldogság,
Vágyom rád, Vágyom rád.


----------



## fabianne73 (2015 Május 17)

Szerintem már több is mint 20 !))))))


----------



## a-tika (2015 Május 17)

és már megint fúj a szél.


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 22)

0


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 22)

1


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 22)

2


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 23)

3


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 23)

4


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 23)

5


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 23)

6


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

7


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

8


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

9


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

10


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

11


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

12


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

13


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

14


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

15


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

16


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

17


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

18


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

19


----------



## 113311331 (2015 Május 24)

20- ez már a 21.!!!!!!!


----------



## sebokmonika13 (2015 Május 24)

kroni írta:


> 3


----------



## Romulusi (2015 Május 25)

Ez itt nem a jelenléti ív ugyan egye,ugyan?


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

Hát, mivel lehet számolni, én azt hiszem élek a lehetőséggel...


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

1


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

2


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

3


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

4


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

5


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

6


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

7


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

8


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

9


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

10


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

11


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

12


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

13


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

14


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

15


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

16


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

17


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

18


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)

19


----------



## krixy (2015 Május 26)




----------



## Kissné Edit (2015 Május 26)

Sírni csak a győztesnek szabad.


----------



## Kissné Edit (2015 Május 26)

Székely Éva nagyszerű könyve.


----------



## tulipna10 (2015 Május 26)

5 napja esik az eső (Magyarország ,Kisalföld )


----------



## Mályvacukor (2015 Május 26)

"Az Élet szép, Tenéked magyarázzam"


----------



## Mályvacukor (2015 Május 26)

Huh, még hátra van 19, de kösz a segítséget


----------



## Meömeö (2015 Május 27)

első hozzászólásom


----------



## RubyDemon (2015 Május 28)

Egyszer talán állandó tag leszek


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

A legnagyobb fegyver a mosoly és a legnagyobb erő a szeretet.


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

A legnagyobb fegyver a mosoly és a legnagyobb erő a szeretet.


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

1


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

2


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

3


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

4


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

4


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

Mosolyogsz... úgy, ahogyan azt szavakban már nem tudom elmondani. Mert ez a mosoly más. Ahogyan a benne lévő érzés is. Ez a mosoly csak az enyém, ezt a mosolyt csak én látom. Csak én kapom. És ez a mosoly csapda. Aki beleesik, az elveszett. Többé már nincs. Már nincs az, aki addig volt. Nem létezik. Már egy új ember van. Aki addig megbújt benne. Valahol nagyon mélyen. És nem mert előjönni. De most csapdába esett. És elveszett. A mosolyban. Ahol megtalálta önmagát. És szabad lett. És szabad lettem. Mert beleestem. A csapdába. Mosolyodba.


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

5


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

6


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

7


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

8


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

9


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

10


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

11


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

12


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

13


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

14


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

15


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

16


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

17


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

18


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

19


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

20


----------



## nádaskay (2015 Május 28)

21


----------



## szőkkenő (2015 Május 28)

1


----------



## szőkkenő (2015 Május 28)

12


----------



## szőkkenő (2015 Május 28)

13


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

1


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

2


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

3


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

4


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

5


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

6


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

7


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

8


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

9


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

10


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

11


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

12


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

13


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

14


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

15


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

16


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

17


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

18


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

19


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

20


----------



## Bence491 (2015 Május 28)

21


----------



## bagi zoltán (2015 Május 29)




----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

1


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

1


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

2


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

3


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

4


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

5


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

7


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

8


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

9


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

10


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

11


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

12


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

13


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

14


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

15


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

16


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

17


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

18


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

19


----------



## SillyGirl (2015 Május 29)

20


----------



## Margo1966 (2015 Május 29)

o6


----------



## Margo1966 (2015 Május 29)

uhu


----------



## Margo1966 (2015 Május 29)

m;g par


----------



## Margo1966 (2015 Május 29)

u2


----------



## Margo1966 (2015 Május 29)

ikindlee


----------



## Margo1966 (2015 Május 29)

kindle9393


----------



## Margo1966 (2015 Május 29)

namegegypar


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

na akkor...


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

here and now...


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

hic et nunc...


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

itt és most...


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

hier und jetzt...


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

aquí i ahora


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

her og nu


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

tu i teraz


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

anseo agus anois


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

tu a teraz


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

burada ve simdi


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

seit un tagad


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

yma ac yn awr


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

tukaj in zdaj


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

di sini dan kini


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

aqui e agora


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

hér og nu


----------



## veranike (2015 Május 31)

i konei a teie nei


----------



## Kys Kaaroj (2015 Május 31)

A *** szabályok azért vannak, hogy kerülgessük őket?
Ez talán egy beírt számnál többet mond.


----------



## Renus19850327 (2015 Június 1)

As long as you're thinking, think BIG!


----------



## kovadri15 (2015 Június 1)

talán a 12.


----------



## kovadri15 (2015 Június 1)

13


----------



## Renus19850327 (2015 Június 3)

14


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

5


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

4


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

3


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

17


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

16


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

15


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

14


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

13


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

12


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

11


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

10


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

9


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

8


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

7


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

6


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

5


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

4


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

3


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

2


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)

1


----------



## holtzi (2015 Június 5)




----------



## AngelOfMusic (2015 Június 6)

Sziasztok!

Ez egy nagyon jó ötlet, köszi szépen, de azért majd igyekszek hasznos dolgokkal is tölteni a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

18


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

17


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

16


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

15


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

14


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

13


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

12


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

11


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

10


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

9


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

8


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

7


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

6


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

5


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

4


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

3


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

2


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

1


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

huuuhuuu


----------



## Mazsi77 (2015 Június 7)

cv


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

Köszönöm a segítséget , nagyon hasznos volt 
Nóri


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

Upsz, azt hol is látom, hogy eddig mennyi hozzászólásom volt ?


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

Hm, 15 ?


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

Gonolom, ez éppen olyan, mintha beállnék egy fallal szemben, és beszélgetnék magammal ....
Akkor 14 ...


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

És a szerencsétlen 13


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

EZ egy cseppet időrabló tevékenység, nem ? Nekem ráadásul folyamatosan kiírja, hogy várjak 9-13 mp -et, aztán folytthatom a hozzászólásokat ... ez vajon normális ?


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

ja, lemaradt, hogy 12, és máris 11


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

Most már 14 mp-et kellett várnom. Ez valami biztonsági cucc, hogy ne sokat írogassunk magunknak ?
10


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

9


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

Bármit, az állandó tagságért 
8


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

Áh, látom más is túlesett ezen a szertartáson, hát kitartás ! Nekem 
7


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

És 6 ??, ... közel a cél ! ... 13 mp múlva mehet Ő is


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

5 .. lehtne ezt vhogyan gyorsítani ?


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

és 4


----------



## Raziel (2015 Június 8)

Tóth Nóra írta:


> és 4


15 hsz-ed van csak...


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

3 huhhhhhh


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

ooooooo, akkor ez nem segített ???? Pedig nagyon szorgosan hozzászóltam a témához ....
,azt hittem, már csak 2 kell, és állandó tag lehetek


----------



## Raziel (2015 Június 8)

Tóth Nóra írta:


> ooooooo, akkor ez nem segített ???? Pedig nagyon szorgosan hozzászóltam a témához ....
> ,azt hittem, már csak 2 kell, és állandó tag lehetek


A szójátékokban egyedül játszottál, azt pedig nem lehet. Szóval még 3 hsz kell


----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)




----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)

1


----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)




----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)

2


----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)




----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)

3


----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)




----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)

4


----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)




----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)

5


----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)




----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)

6


----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)




----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)

7


----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)




----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)

8


----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)




----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)

9


----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)




----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)

10


----------



## milia86 (2015 Június 8)

Meglett a 20?


----------



## AngelOfMusic (2015 Június 8)

Tóth Nóra írta:


> Upsz, azt hol is látom, hogy eddig mennyi hozzászólásom volt ?



Ha rákattintasz a saját nevedre, akkor kiírja alatta.


----------



## AngelOfMusic (2015 Június 8)

milia86 írta:


> Meglett a 20?



Igen, 21-nél tartasz!


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

20


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

19


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

18


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

17


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

16


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

15


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

14


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

13


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

12


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

11


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

10


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

9


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

8


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

7


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

6


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

5


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

4


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

3


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

2


----------



## kelemen rol (2015 Június 10)

1


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

1


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

2


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

3


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

4


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

5


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

6


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

7


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

8


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

9


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

10


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

11


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

12


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

13


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

14


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

15


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

16


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

17


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

18


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

19


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

20


----------



## batyi1 (2015 Június 10)

21


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

jönnék


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

mert


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

látom


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

hogy


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

igényes


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

és profi


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

az oldal


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

köszönöm


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

ha


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

befogadtok


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

12


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

13


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

14


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

15


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

16


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

17


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

18


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

19


----------



## tinkilinki (2015 Június 11)

20[HIDE-THANKS][/HIDE-THANKS][HIDE-THANKS][/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

A szókirakó játék nagyon jó ötlet!


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

Tisztelettel adózom az ötletgazdának!


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

Hamarosan megfejti valaki a következő feladványomat


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

Lehet, hogy nagyon nehezet adtam...


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

Szép napsütéses napot mindenkinek


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

Nyári napnak alkonyulatánál


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

már majdnem


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

tényleg nehéz lett a feladványom a szókirakóban


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

Ezen az oldalon keresztül lehet súgni a megfejtést?


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

Na jó, elárulom, hogy homokvihar


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

Remélhetőleg valaki gyorsan megfejti és kijön egy új feladvánnyal


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

A lét elegáns csak a tudat gügyög, nehezen választ én és ÉN között


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

A hegy-völgy a vadon, hol bolyongok vígan szabadon


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

Édes magány, hol kedvemre élek


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 11)

Ábrándozok, dalolok, remélek


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Most az utolsó két hozzászólás a feladat?


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Eleg nehezek


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Na ez már a harmadik


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Negyedik


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Negyedik


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Ötödik


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Na lassan írhatok a topicba


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Hatodik


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Hatodik


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Hetedik


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Nyolcadik


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Kilencedik


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Tizedik


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

Tizenegyedik


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

12.


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

13


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

14


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

15


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

16


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

17


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

18


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

19


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

20


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

21


----------



## Kun Zoltán (2015 Június 11)

22


----------



## l.barbara (2015 Június 12)

Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

1.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

2.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

3.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

4.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

5.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

6.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

7.


----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)

1.


----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)

2.


----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)

3.


----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)

4.


----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)




----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)




----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)

7.


----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)

8.


----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)

9.


----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)

10.


----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)




----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)

12.


----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)

13.


----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)

14.


----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)

15.


----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)




----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)




----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)




----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)




----------



## elandras (2015 Június 13)




----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

8.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

9.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

10.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

10.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

15.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

16.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

17.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

1.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

2.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

3.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

4.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

5.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

6.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

7.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

8.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

9.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

10.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

11.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

12.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

13.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

14.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

15.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

16.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

17.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

18.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

19.


----------



## Almaren (2015 Június 13)

20.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

18.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

19.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

20.


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

uhh


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

215


----------



## franco74 (2015 Június 13)

216


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

hali


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

fghj


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

336


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

395


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

521


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

25


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

159


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

3658


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

984


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

1233
65485584


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

9456


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

164989


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

49763


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

buzvi


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

59846


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

297432634


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

25497


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

14958


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

9987526


----------



## Kellner Benjamin (2015 Június 13)

25645987


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

Egy


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

Kettő


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

Három


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

Négy


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

Öt


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

Hat


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

Hét


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

Nyolc


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

Kilec


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

Tíz


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

11


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

12


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

13


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

14


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

15


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

16


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

17


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

18


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

19


----------



## Kondor Anita (2015 Június 13)

20


----------



## Anikó1990 (2015 Június 14)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Klassz a fórum.


----------



## pistike999 (2015 Június 14)

a1721 írta:


> 0


0123456789


----------



## pistike999 (2015 Június 14)

Sziasztok, jó a forum!


----------



## pistike999 (2015 Június 14)

Anikó1990 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!
> Klassz a fórum.


Szerintem is.


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

1


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

2


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

3


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

4


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

5


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

6


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

7


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

8


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

9


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

10


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

11


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

12


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

13


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

14


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

15


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

16


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

17


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

18


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

19


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

20


----------



## kfmargit (2015 Június 16)

21


----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)

Jó a fórum


----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)

Csak így tovább


----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)




----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)




----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)




----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)




----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)




----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)




----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)




----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)




----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)




----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)




----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)




----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)




----------



## gabi.81 (2015 Június 17)




----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)




----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)




----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

jsfhdkjsazruezrfhcxnkjaliurhf


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

_*qwertzuiopőasdfghjkléáyxcvbnm,123456789ö*_


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

Nem tudhatom, másnak e tájék mit jelent, nekem szülőhazám itt, e lángoktól ölelt kis orszég, messze ringó gyerekkorom világa


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

Belőle nőttem én, mint fatörzsből gyönge ága, és remélem testem is majd e földbe süpped el.


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdel egy-egy bokor nevét is virágát is tudom. Tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az úton és tudom mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon a házfalakról lecsorgó vöröslő fajdalom.


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

Ki gépen száll fölébe, annak térkép e táj és nem tudja hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály.


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

Annak mit rejt e térkép? gyárat s vad laktanyát, de nékem szöcskét, ökröt, tornyot s szelíd tanyát.


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

Az gyárat lát a látcsőn és szántóföldeket, míg én a dolgozót is , ki dolgáért remeg


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

erdőt, füttyös gyümölcsöst, szőlőt és sírokat, a sírok közt anyókát ki halkan sírogat


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

S mi föntről pusztítandó vasút vagy gyárüzem, az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll se üzen


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek, s a gyárak udvarában komondor hempereg


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

és ott a park a régi szerelmek lábnyoma, a csókok íze számban hol méz, hol áfonya


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

s az iskolába menvén, a járda peremén, hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kőre léptem én


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

ím itt e kő, de föntről e kő se látható, nincs műszer mellyel mindez jól megmutatható.


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

Hisz bűnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép, s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk mikor, hol, s mikép


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

e élnek dolgozók itt, költők is bűntelen és csecsszopók, akikben megnő az értelem


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

világít bennük, őrzik sötét pincékbe zárva, míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újból a béke ujja


----------



## Markó Detti (2015 Június 18)

S fojtott szavunkra majdan friss szóval ők felelnek.

Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg!


----------



## Nomcsi1 (2015 Június 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

Markó Detti írta:


> jsfhdkjsazruezrfhcxnkjaliurhf


fdadfafadfafd


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

Nomcsi1 írta:


> Köszönöm


 köszi


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

1


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

2


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

3


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

4


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

5


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

6


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

7


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

8


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

9


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

10


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

11


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

12


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

13


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

14


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

15


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

16


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

17


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

18


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

19


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

20


----------



## Szabó Dani (2015 Június 20)

köszi


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

Hello, hello, baby


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

You called, I can't hear a thing


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

I have got no service


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

In the club, you see, see


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

Wha-wha-what did you say?


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

Oh, you're breaking up on me


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

Sorry, I cannot hear you


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

I'm kinda busy


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

Just a second


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

It's my favorite song they're gonna play


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

And I cannot text you with


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

A drink in my hand, eh


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

You shoulda made some plans with me


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

You knew that I was free


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

And now you won't stop calling me


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

I'm kinda busy


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

Stop callin', stop callin'


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

I don't wanna think any more


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

I left my head and heart on the dance floor


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

Stop callin', stop callin'


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

I don't wanna talk anymore


----------



## Marcsi9607 (2015 Június 22)

It's got my head and my heart on the dance floor


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 22)

no lássuk csak a medvét


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 22)

így egy kicsit kellemesebb lesz a nap


----------



## Zafírka (2015 Június 22)

még egy és befejezem


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

01


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

02


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

03


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

04


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

05


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

06


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

07


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

08


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

09


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

10


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

11


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

12


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

13


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

14


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

15


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

16


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

17


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)




----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

1


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

2


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)




----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)




----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)




----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

a


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

á


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

b


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

c


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

cs


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

d


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

dz


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

dzs


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

e


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

é


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

f


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

g


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

gy


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

h


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

i


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

j


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

k


----------



## -Judit- (2015 Június 25)

l


----------



## River33 (2015 Június 26)

Köszönöm a részletes leírást. Évek óta nézegetem már ezt a fórumot, és nagyon hasznosnak találom az ilyen jellegű összefogást.


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

1


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

én is szeretnék feltölteni majd


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)




----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

lassan nagyon lassan összejön minden......


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)




----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)




----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

7, ..  <3


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

8 húúúú ez az DD


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

A sors keze ... veri a taktust.. egy szív alakú órán .


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

9. ec pec kimehetsz....vagy nem ?


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

10 tíz tíz tiszta víz ha nem tiszta... áhh hagyjuk a fenébe


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

11, na erre már tényleg nem tudok semmi vicceset idézetet mondókát sem... úgy érzem kiégtem ...


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

nehezen alakul ez a 20, hozzászólás..


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

lassan de biztosan de azért jöhet még egy idézet nem ?


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

mondjuk az életről, mert arról mindíg olyan jó, és közhelyes idézgetni


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

15, Ne attól félj, hogy az életed véget ér, hanem attól, hogy sohasem kezdődik el! / John Henry Newman


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

16 lassan lehet visszaszámolni


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

17, 3


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

úgy látom, mindegy mit írunk.


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

2


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

1, én is így érzem


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

0


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

Amire az ember nem kérdez rá, arra nem kap választ.


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

meg is van


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

Gratulálok!


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

Kitartó vagy! De én is igyekszem.


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

köszi !  neked is alakul a 20 hozzászólás ?


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

A lehető legegyszerűbben közelítsünk meg mindent, de annál semmivel sem egyszerűbben.


----------



## dorci1204 (2015 Június 27)

Muszáj annak lenni


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

Ez már a 12.!


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

A racionális élethez vezető első lépés: az egyszerűség.


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

Most idézetek gyűjtök, s azokat írom be.


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

Van állati kommunikáció is, de az állatok csak érzelmeket tudnak kommunikálni. Az ember viszont a nyelv segítségével gondolatokat képes átadni a másiknak. Ez jelentett hihetetlen előrelépést és új utat. Az állati tapasztalat mindig egyedi. Attól okos egy állat, hogy a saját környezetében szerez tapasztalatokat. Az ember a tapasztalatokat beburkolja egy gondolati köntösbe, amit hiedelemnek nevezünk, és ez a hiedelem átadható. A társainknak nem kell ugyanazt megtapasztalni a felhasználáshoz.
( Csányi Vilmos)


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

Ha egyszer a kutyád elmondhatná, mi mindent lát, érez, hall és szagol benned, beleértve minden lelkiállapotodat, és a bajaidat, még tán a jövődet is, többé nem kellene pszichológushoz menned.


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

Mindig úgy gondoltam, a kutyák valamiképpen segítenek megélni a jelen pillanatot. Ha velük foglalkozunk, nem aggódunk sem a múlt, sem a jövő miatt, nem vágyunk semmire, megszáll minket a nyugalom, s felismerhetjük létünk igazi valóságát.


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

Mosolyogj, valahányszor teheted, mosolyogj akkor is, ha nehéz, és meglátod, semmi sem állhat örömöd útjában, még az sem, ha néha bizony sírnod kell, annyira fáj valami.


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

A legnagyobb fegyver a mosoly és a legnagyobb erő a szeretet.


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

"Ami van", nem ugyanaz, mint "ami volt". A változás, akár külső, akár belső, mindig azzal jár, hogy fel kell dolgoznunk a különbözőséget, alkalmazkodnunk kell az újhoz, még akkor is, ha az jobb, mint a régi.


----------



## Beredit (2015 Június 27)

Talán ez volt a 20.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

Na ezt én is kipróbálom.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

Tag vagyok már 2012 óta


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

A képregényeket nagyon szeretem.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

Amikor csak lehetett azokat olvastam.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

Akkor egy kis hírek


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

Nyílt napot szerveznek a külföldön élő magyaroknak a Gyere haza fiatal! program keretében Londonban, az eseményen több magyar munkáltató is megjelenik, mondta Pákozdi Szabolcs, az Országos Foglalkoztatási Közhasznú Nonprofit Kft. ügyvezető igazgatója az M1-nek.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

Elmondása szerint a kint élők legnagyobb félelme a hazatéréssel kapcsolatban az, hogy lesz-e itthon munkájuk, és biztosított-e a lakhatásuk. A program ebben akar segíteni, és olyan munkáltatókat keresnek meg, akik nyelveket beszélő, képzett munkatársakat keresnek. Hozzátette:


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

a kísérleti fázisban egyelőre a diplomásokat, vagy a hiányszakmákban elhelyezkedőket célozták meg.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

A nyílt napra több száz állásajánlattal érkeznek, interjúra is lehetőség lesz a helyszínen, elsősorban IT-s, pénzügyi, mérnöki és szolgáltató szektorbeli munkalehetőségek vannak. Pákozdi Szabolcs úgy fogalmazott: "trendivé" lehet tenni a hazaköltözést is, de jó lehetőségeket kell kínálni.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

Nagy hír volt.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

Nézzünk egy másikat


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

*Az Iszlám Állam vállalta magára a tunéziai merényletet*


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

Harmincnyolcra nőtt a két népszerű tunéziai vízparti üdülőkomplexum ellen pénteken elkövetett terrortámadás halálos áldozatainak száma az éjjel. Szombatra virradóra az Iszlám Állam vállalta magára a támadást. A helyi hatóságok és a magyar diplomácia tudomása szerint az áldozatok között nincs magyar.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

Az Iszlám Állam követői egy Twitter-üzenetben közölték, hogy ők követték el a vérengzést.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

„A kalifátus egy katonája intézett támadást a prostitúció, az erkölcsi fertő és a hitetlenség förtelmes fészke ellen” – írták a bejegyzésben, amelynek hitelességét nem lehet ellenőrizni, de szövege hasonlít a szervezet korábbi közleményeihez.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

A legújabb beszámolók szerint a merénylő gumicsónakon érkezett az Imperial Marhaba és a Szoviva üdülők melletti strandra, egy napernyő alól Kalasnyikov gépkarabélyt húzott elő, és tüzet nyitott a fövenyen pihenő turistákra.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

A parti lövöldözés után behatolt az Imperial Marhabába, ahol folytatta a vérengzést.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

*Még nincs teljes lista*
A tunéziai miniszterelnök szerint a halálos áldozatok többsége brit, a többi német, valamint belga, tunéziai, francia és más állampolgár. A teljes lista még nem ismeretes.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

A helyi áldozatok alacsonyabb száma szakértők szerint azzal magyarázható, hogy a muzulmán böjti hónap, a ramadán ideje alatt a muszlimok nem járnak strandra.

A biztonsági erők lelőtték a támadót.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

A hatóságok bejelentették, hogy a héten bezárnak nyolcvan mecsetet, amelyben a szónokok rendszeresen erőszakra buzdítanak. 

Bédzsi Káid esz-Szebszi tunéziai elnök a terrortámadással kapcsolatban kijelentette, hogy országa nem szállhat szembe egyedül a dzsihádista fenyegetéssel, globális fellépésre van szükség a terrorizmus ellen, és emlékeztetett arra, hogy pénteken merényletet követtek el Kuvaitban és Franciaországban is.


----------



## Lennon1975 (2015 Június 28)

Megvan


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

sziasztok


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

majd én is töltök fel.


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

.


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

jó stílusokat


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

hajrá


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

10


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

9


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

8


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

7


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

6


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

5


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

4


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

3


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

2


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

1


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

0


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

16


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

17


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

18


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

19


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

20


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

21


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

23


----------



## rolandozsvat1976 (2015 Június 28)

24


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Igérem jó leszek!


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

vagy nem!


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Nehéz ez a zenész szakma!


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

ha egyszer állandó tag leszek


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)




----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)




----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Valaki esetleg dumcsizni?


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Dobj fel egy témát.


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Senki?


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Hahó valaki.!


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Nem is valaki ,inkább lányok!


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Úgy látom rajtam kívül már mindenki állandó tag!


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

........ki az? Ja senki


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Azért is kibirom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Kemény vagyok!


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Meg tudom csinálni!


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Drágán add az életed!


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Az igazi barát az, aki akkor jön, amikor mindenki más megy.

Walter Winchell


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Néhány sündisznó roppant fázik egy téli éjszakán. Összebújnak hát, hogy egymást melegítve védekezzenek a hideg ellen. De mennél jobban összebújnak, annál jobban érzik egymás tüskéit, annál jobban szúrnak. Próbálnak hát távolodni. Csakhogy akkor ismét dideregnek. Valahogy így van ez az emberrel is. Ha eltávolodik társaitól, minden kihűl körülötte, rideg lesz az élete. Ha közelít hozzájuk, némely szúrást, esetleg akaratlan tüskét el kell viselnie. De még mindig jobb szeretteink tüskés kedvét eltűrni, mint belefagyni az egyedüllétbe. Elvégre nekünk is vannak tüskéink, amelyeket a hozzánk ragaszkodók kénytelenek eltűrni. S ha él bennünk megértés, szeretet, e tüskepárbaj sosem okoz veszélyes sérüléseket.

Kun Erzsébet


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Csak egyvalami lehet szörnyűbb annál, hogy valami rossz történik: ha egyáltalán nem történik semmi.

Sebastian Junger


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)




----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Inkább leírom százszor,hogy 20!


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Nem adom magam ilyen könnyen, mostmár nem tudok leállni!


----------



## gp105 (2015 Június 28)

Köszönöm szüleimnek,tanáraimnak ,barátaimnak és mindenkinek aki segített, hogy ÁLLANDÓ TAG lehettem!


----------



## topikrisz (2015 Június 30)

sziasztok!


----------



## topikrisz (2015 Június 30)

szeretnék majd kérni , pár számot


----------



## topikrisz (2015 Június 30)

cserébe majd én is töltök fel


----------



## csulus (2015 Július 1)

LILIOM85 írta:


> Előre is köszönöm!


.X_: x-xy


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

én


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

is


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

szeretném


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

ha


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

minél


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

előbb


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

meglenne


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

a


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

20


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

hozzászólás


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

úgy


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

látom


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

10


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

hozzászólás


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

már


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

meg


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

is


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

van


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

ezzel


----------



## Vasvaril (2015 Július 1)

kész


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Egy


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Kemeny


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Nap


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Ejszakaja


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Ketten


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Neznek


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Reszegen


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

A


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Felhomalyban


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Ha


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Holnap


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Lesz


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Egy


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Uj


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Nap


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Akkor


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Leszek


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Allando


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

Tag


----------



## sibarni69 (2015 Július 1)

En is


----------



## lev4922 (2015 Július 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## lev4922 (2015 Július 2)




----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

jó


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

droid


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

sün


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

kevés


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

vagyon


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

mostoha


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

nő


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

bce


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

kilenc


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

Nummer


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

jaja


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

otttt


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

nina


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

14


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

yolo


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

csörög


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

homok


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

18


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

finish


----------



## gepa (2015 Július 3)

Ende


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

én is meg tudom csinálni


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 3)

1


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

de ahhoz kell itt kalimpírozni


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

hello bello


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

de megéri ahogy hallom


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

ezt akkor


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

józsef attila


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

mindent kétszer kell elmondani?


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

állítom a kabátom


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

na mármost hogy is van ez?


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

ezt is keresem meg azt is


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

jó rajtad ez a ruha


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

teljesen kidőlt


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

a tesója meg vihorászik


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

tudod mi az a cserge?


----------



## luxu72 (2015 Július 3)

itt vagy ott


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 3)

kettő


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

három


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

négy


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

öt


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

hat


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

hét


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

nyolc


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

kilenc


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

tíz


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

tizen1


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

tizen2


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

tizen3


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

tizen4


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

tizen5


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

tizen6


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

tizen7


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

tizen8


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

tizen9


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

húsz


----------



## ucika12 (2015 Július 4)

huszonegy


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

egy


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

ketto


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

harom


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

negy


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

ot


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

hat


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

het


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

nyolc


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

kilenc


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

tiz


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

tizenegy


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

tizenketto


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

tizenharom


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

tizennegy


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

tizenot


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

tizenhat


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

tizenhet


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

tizennyolc


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

tizenkilenc


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

husz


----------



## csokito100 (2015 Július 5)

koszonom a segitseget


----------



## lev4922 (2015 Július 6)

swag


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...





virita írta:


> Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
> Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


A válasz is hozzá szólásnak számít?


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Az egyik kedvenc túrós sütis receptem:
Hozzávalók:

50 dkg túró
2 db citrom reszelt héja és leve
5-7 szem hámozott őszibarack, apró darabokra vagdosva
5 dl OKÉ Habmester
2 habfixáló
10 dkg szobahőmérsékletű vaj
cukor – ízlés szerint
5-6 vaníliás cukor
2 csomag piskótatallér
10 dkg étcsokoládé
kevés cappuccino-s, cukros, langyos tej – ebbe kell mártogatni a tallérokat, de nem szabad eláztatni

Elkészítése:

A túrót átnyomom, hozzáadom a citromok reszelt héját és levét, a vaníliás cukrokat, ízlés szerint (hogy a végén kellemesen savanykás – édes legyen) cukrot, jól összekeverem, majd a puha vajjal is jól kikeverem. Az őszibarackokat megmosom, majd egyenként beledarabolom a túrós krémbe, s mindig összekeverem a barackkal, hogy ne barnuljon – ezért adom hozzá egyenként. Az OKÉ Habmestert 2 habfixálóval kemény habbá verem, elektromos habverővel – ehhez nem kell cukor, mert ízesített, én mindig ezt a fajtát használom -, s a 2/3-ad részét a túrós krémhez adom, finoman elegyítem, összekeverem.

A piskótatallér felét – a cukros, cappuccino-s tejbe mártogatva – egy jénai, magasabb falú tálba (ennek hiányában tepsibe is rakhatjuk) lerakom, a túrós krém felét egyenletesen elkenem rajta, majd újra a mártogatott tallér, rá a krém másik fele.
A tetejére a felvert hab maradék egy harmadát kenem, de nem kell simára, olyan borzos legyen.

Végül: az étcsokoládét a legkisebb rózsán, tartalék lángon, először kevés tejjel felolvasztom, állandó kevergetés közben, majd annyi tejet adok még hozzá, hogy hígabb, csurgatható legyen a csoki, s a tetejére kis kanállal össze-vissza rácsurgatom, ahogyan a képen is látszik – ne fedje be egyenletesen!

Lefedve hűtőszekrénybe teszem, legalább fél napot, s ezután lehet tálalni – ki, milyen nagyságú kockákra, szeletekre vágja!


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

gondoltam a süti receptek jobb hozzá szólások mint, ha csak ÁBC-t gépelek be ...

Nagyon gusztusos örvényes brownie. Vigyázat, hamar el fog fogyni 

Isteni finom ez a süti, mellesleg annyira egyszerű elkészíteni, hogy akár kezdő szakácsok/szakácsnők is nyugodtan belevághatnak.

*Hozzávalók:*
3 tojás

90 g lágy vaj

120 g kristálycukor

3 teáskanál vanília aroma

60 g liszt

30 g cukrozatlan kakaópor

200 g lágy krémsajt

*Elkészítés:*

175 fokra melegítjük elő a sütőt. Szétválasszuk a tojásokat, mindegyiknek a fehérjét külön tálba tesszük (a sárgákra most nem lesz szükség). Félretesszük. Egy kis tálban összekeverjük a vajat 90 g cukorral. Beleteszünk 1 tojásfehérjét és egy egész tojást, valamint a vanília aromát. Alaposan összekeverjük őket. Jöhet bele a liszt, a kakaó, majd fokozatosan adagoljuk a tojásos masszához, amíg egyenletesen el nem keverjük az egészet és egységes masszát nem kapunk. Egy sütőpapírral bélelt 20 cm x 20 cm-es sütőtálba öntjük a masszánkat.
Egy kis tálban simára keverjük a krémsajtot a maradék cukorral. Beleöntjük a második tojásfehérjét is. Evőkanalanként ráadagoljuk a sötét masszára, majd egy késsel örvényeket húzkodunk a tésztába.
25-30 percig sütjük, amíg kicsit megszilárdul a tészta és elválik a sütőtál szélétől. Sütőrácson hagyjuk kihűlni


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Kókusz golyók:
Hozzávalók:


10 dkg búzadara
10 dkg kókuszreszelék + a forgatáshoz
2 dl *Meggle cukrászhab* (habtejszín)
6 dl tej
kb 1 ek vaj
15 dkg cukor
1 cs vaníliás cukor
kb 30 – 40 szem mandula
· Elkészítése:

· A tejet összefőzzük sűrűre a tejszínnel és a kókuszreszelékkel és a cukrokkal. Vajon kissé átforgatjuk a a darát, majd hozzáadjuk a kókuszos masszához. Addig főzzük, míg elválik az edény falától.

· Jól lehűtjük. Golyókat formálunk belőle és mindegyik közepébe teszünk 1-1 szem mandulát. Megforgatjuk kókuszreszelékben és már tálalhatjuk is


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

tejfölös túró torta - liszt és cukor mentesen

_*Hozzávalók:*_


50 dkg túró
5 dkg margarin
2 tojás
1 citrom reszelt héja
édesítő
1 nagy tejföl (5 dl)+ egy kis pohár tejföl(2 dl)
1 csomag vanília puding

_*Elkészítés:*_
A túrót összekeverjük a citrom reszelt héjával, a két tojással és a margarinnal. Hozzáteszünk egy csipet sót és ízlés szerint édesítőt. Ezt az egészet géppel krémesre keverjük, majd hozzáteszünk még 2 evőkanálnyit a pudingporból. Ezt a túrókrémet belesimítjuk a tortaformába.
A tejfölt is elkeverjük az édesítővel, abba is mehet a citrom héjából, esetleg valamennyi a levéből is, plusz a maradék pudingpor. Ezt is összekeverjük, és rásimítjuk a túrókrémre. 180 fokon kb. egy óráig sütjük úgy, hogy a sütés feléig sütőpapírral letakarjuk a tetejét. Ha megsült és kihűlt, zselatinnal elkevert tejfölt teszünk a tetejére. Jót tesz neki egy pár óra vagy akár egy éjszaka is a hűtőben.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Krumplis fasirt

Hozzávalók:


80 dkg krumpli
1 nagy fej hagyma
3 tojás
5-6 gerezd fokhagyma
2 evőkanál liszt
0,5 dl tej
zsemlemorzsa
15 dkg csemegekukorica
só
bors
fele zsír-fele olaj a sütéshez
1 csokor petrezselyem zöld
· Elkészítése:

· A krumplit a lereszeljük. A hagymát felaprítjuk, majd egy tálban elkeverjük a krumplit a tojásokkal, liszttel, kukoricával, tejjel és az apróra vágott petrezselyemmel. Ízlés szerint sózzuk, borsozzuk, majd hozzáadjuk a fokhagymát és annyi zsemlemorzsát adunk hozzá, hogy formázható masszát kapjunk.

· A masszából egyforma nagyságú pogácsákat formálunk. A zsír és az olaj keverékét alacsony lángon felmelegítjük, majd a közepesen forró zsiradékban kis lángon szép pirosra sütjük a pogácsák mindkét oldalát.

· Tényleg kis lángon süssünk, különben a krumpli nem tud átsülni.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

KENYÉR BŐGRÉS

Hozzávalók:


4 csésze liszt a csésze 2,5 dl-es (kenyérliszt, teljes kiőrlésű, Graham, rozs stb. ízlés szerint vegyítve)
1 teáskanál porélesztő
2 teáskanál só
2 csésze víz
· Elkészítése:

· A száraz hozzávalókat összekeverem, majd hozzáadom a vizet, mindezt jól elkeverem (inkább lágy ragadós, mintsem gyúrható tésztát kapunk), majd 12 órát pihenni hagyjuk (én este összekészítettem és reggel sütöttem). Lisztezett lapítóra kiborítom majd lisztezett kézzel a széleitől meghajtogatom és pihenni hagyom, amíg a sütő bemelegszik.

· A sütőt és az edényt (ez lehet jénai vagy bármilyen más minek födele van) bemelegítem (én 250 fokra állítottam), majd egy kis vajat tettem az edény aljára és körbe forgattam, míg szétolvadt, beleemeltem a tésztát és kb. 45 percig fedő alatt sütöttem.

· Ha még nem pirult meg szépen akkor még kb. 5-10 percig fedő nélkül tovább sütöm. Mivel minden sütő másképpen melegszik nem árt szúrópróbával közben ellenőrizni.
Igény szerint lehet még különböző magokat hozzáadni, Olivát, krumplit, stb.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Házi kenyér 5 perc alatt

*Hozzávalók:*
– 50 dkg finomliszt (5 enyhén púpozott pohár liszt)
– 1 teáskanál só
– 1 teáskanál cukor
– 1 teáskanál szódabikarbóna
– 2 pohár kefir vagy natúr joghurt (150 g-os)
– 2 dl víz (1 pohár víz)

Elkészítése:

A sütőt 200 fokra kapcsoljuk! A száraz hozzávalókat egy keverőtálba szórjuk, majd a közepébe beleöntjük a kefirt és a vizet. Kézzel olyan tessék-lássék módra összedolgozzuk, tényleg csak nagyjából, ahogyan a képen is látszik.


A lényeg, hogy egy lágy tésztát kapjunk, amit végül nagyjából kerekre igazgatunk és egyszerűen beleemeljük egy sütőpapírral kibélelt jénaiba. Most jön a kozmetikázás: vizes kézzel a tetejét elsimogatjuk, hogy picit simább legyen, majd késsel bevágjuk keresztalakban.


Már mehet is a sütőbe, ahonnan bő harminc perc múlva illatozó, aranyszínre sült formában emelhetjük ki és tehetjük az asztalra legnagyobb örömünkre

Jó étvágyat!


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Házi túró rudi
*Hozzávalók:*

50 dkg tehéntúró
1 evőkanál tejföl
1 teáskanál vaj
2 evőkanál porcukor
1 tasak vaníliás cukor
1 teáskanál reszelt narancshéj
18 dkg étcsokoládé
1 teáskanál vaj
*Elkészítése:*

A túrót, a tejfölt, a vajat, a porcukrot, a vaníliás cukrot és a reszelt narancshéjat egy tálba tesszük és krémesre kavarjuk. Ha túl sűrűnek tűnik, tehetünk bele még egy fél evőkanál tejfölt. Egy tálcára fóliát teszünk és vizes kézzel rudakat formálunk a túrós masszából, ráhalmozzuk és hűtőbe rakjuk egy órára. A csokoládét felolvasztjuk, belekeverjük a vajat és a túrós rudakra kenjük, vagy bele is mártogathatjuk. Hűtőbe tesszük amíg megszilárdul a csokoládé és kínálhatjuk is.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*Túrós Batyu*

Hozzávalók:
Hozzávalók a tésztához :


60 dkg liszt
8 dkg olvasztott vaj
8 dkg kristálycukor
2 tojássárgája
4 dkg élesztő
1 cs. vaníliás cukor
1 csipet só
kb. 3 dl tej
reszelt citromhéj
Töltelék hozzávalói :


50 dkg túró
2 tojás sárgája
1 cs. vaníliás cukor
4-5 evőkanál kristálycukor
3 evőkanál búzadara
reszelt citromhéj
2 tojásfehérje kemény habbá verve, mazsola ízlés szerint
Lekenéshez:


 2 egész tojás
· Elkészítése:

· Az élesztőt futtassuk fel egy kevés tejjel és cukorral.

· A többi hozzávalót a tej kivételével tegyük egy tálba. Ha az élesztő felfutott adjuk a többi hozzávalóhoz. A tejet fokozatosan adjuk hozzá, és gyúrjunk egy lágy kelt tésztát.

· Fontos, hogy a tejet fokozatosan adjuk hozzá, mert nem tudhatjuk, hogy pontosan mennyit fog a liszt felvenni. Meleg helyen,kelesztőtálba téve,fedelével lezárva duplájára kelesszük.

· Közben készítsük el a tölteléket : a túrót keverjük ki a többi hozzávalóval, a végén a keményre vert tojásfehérje habot lazán keverjük hozzá.

· Ha a tészta megkelt nyújtsuk kb. 3 mm vastagságúra és vágjuk kb. 8×8 cm -es négyzetekre. A közepükre tegyünk egy jó evőkanálnyi tölteléket, a négy sarkát középen fogjuk össze, és egy kicsit tekerjük meg.

· Hagyjuk őket még kelni, kb. 20 percet, majd kenjük le a tetejüket tojással. Előmelegített sütőben, 170-180 fokon kb. 15-20 perc alatt süssük készre.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*Mikrós meleg szendvics*

*Hozzávalók:*

– egy teáskanál vaj
– egy tojás
– másfél kanál tej
– csipet só és fekete őrölt bors
– két kanál reszelt sajt
– egy kisebb darabokra felkockázott szelet kenyér

*Elkészítés:*

A vajat tegyük bele egy kis bögrébe, majd mehet tíz másodpercig a mikróba, hogy felolvadjon, kicsit kenjük be a bögre falát is. Verjük fel a tojást, majd tegyük bele a bögrébe, jöhet bele a tej, a csipet só és a bors. Ezután a zöldségeken a sor, például használhatunk zöldhagymát, spenótot, paradicsomot, bármit, amiből van otthon.

Keverjük el alaposan a hozzávalókat. Ezután tegyük rá a felkockázott kenyeret, amely ha felszívta a tojásos tejet, mehet is a mikróba, ahol három, három és fél perc alatt el is készül. Egy késsel a quiche szélét kissé vágjuk be, hogy könnyebbek kiboríthassuk a tányérra. Következhet a legjobb rész, a falatozás.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Spenótos szuflé

*Hozzávalók 6 személy részére*


5 dkg vaj
5 dkg liszt
5 dl tej
Só, bors, szerecsendió
2,5 dkg reszelt parmezán
3 gerezd fokhagyma
4 db tojás
15 dkg bébispenót vagy zsenge spenót
4 púpozott evőkanál panko-morzsa (vagy 4 csapott evőkanál sima zsemlemorzsa)
4 db keményre főtt tojás

1. Egy lábosban megolvasztjuk a vajat, rádobjuk a lisztet, összekeverjük és 1-2 percig hevítjük anélkül, hogy színt kapna.

2. A vajas-lisztes keveréket több részletben felöntjük a meleg vagy szobahőmérsékletű tejjel és minden részlet hozzáadása után jó alaposan csomómentesre keverjük egy habverővel.

3. Sóval, borssal, szerecsendióval ízesítjük.

4. A fokhagymát kevés sóval és egy teáskanálnyi olívaolajjal péppé zúzzuk és hozzákeverjük a mártáshoz.

5. Beleküldjük a reszelt parmezánt is.

6. Levesszük a tűzről és egyesével hozzákeverünk 4 tojást.

7. A spenótot megmossuk, lecsepegtetjük és ezt is hozzákeverjük a szuflé alaphoz.

8. Belekanalazzuk a morzsát is a masszába és a kis kockákra vágott főtt tojást is hozzádobjuk.

9. Szufléformákat vagy bármilyen sütőformát kivajazunk, kiszórunk morzsával, belekanalazzuk a tojásos-spenótos szuflé-alapot.

10. Tetejüket megszórjuk kevés morzsával és reszelt parmezánnal, végül 200 fokos sütőben kb. 20 perc alatt készre sütjük őket.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*Bögrés kalács*

A mérce a szokásos 2,5 dl-es bögre!

Hozzávalók:

– 4 bögre liszt
– 1 csipet só
– 1 bögre langyos tej
– fél kocka friss élesztő (2,5 dkg)
– fél kocka vaj felolvasztva (5dkg)
– 1 csomag vaníliás cukor (10-15 g, én Bourbon-t használtam)
– 3 csapott evőkanál kristálycukor + 1 csipet
– 2 tojás sárgája

+ 1 egész tojás a kenéshez

1. Az élesztőt egy csipet kristálycukorral felfuttatjuk a langyos tejben, kb. 10 perc alatt.
2. Ezalatt kimérjük a többi hozzávalót egy tálba. Először a lisztet a sóval, úgy hogy a só be legyen takarva a liszttel, és ne érintkezzen majd közvetlenül az élesztővel, amikor ráöntjük. Ezután mehet rá a tojások sárgája, a cukor, a vaníliás cukor, az olvasztott vaj, végül az élesztős tej. Villával nagyjából összekeverjük az egészet, majd kézzel szép simára gyúrjuk. Nagyjából tízperces művelet.
3. Ezután a meggyúrt tésztát visszatesszük a tálba és egy órán át letakarva, meleg helyen kelesztjük.
4. Ha megkelt, akkor a tésztát háromfelé osztjuk, gombócokká formázzuk őket, majd nagyjából másfél hüvelykujjnyi rudakká sodorjuk őket. A sodrás közben, ha valahol belül nagyon levegősnek érezzük a tésztát, akkor nyomjuk ki belőle a levegőt, hogy ne repedjen szét a kalácsunk. És ezt a lépést ne lisztezett felületen végezzük, mert úgy nehéz a sodrás. Ha nagyon nehéz lenne a tésztával bánni, akkor egy picit vizezzük be a kezünket, és úgy nyújtsuk.
5. Ekkor a három rúd végét jól csípjük össze, hármas fonással fonjuk meg, majd sütőpapírral bélelt nagy tepsire átemelve formázzunk belőle koszorút.
6. Kenjük meg a kalácsot egyenletesen, felvert tojással, majd hagyjuk még további húsz-harminc percet kelni.
7. Ha megkelt, akkor ismét kenjük meg tojással, majd 180 fokra előmelegített sütőben (alul-felül sütés programon) kb. harminc perc alatt süssük készre.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*Egyszerű túrós lepény*

*Hozzávalók 25 x 25 cm-es tepsihez*

_45-50 dkg túró, 1 nagy pohár tejföl (450 g), 10 dkg puha vaj, 8 tojás, 7 evőkanál liszt, 7 evőkanál cukor vagy nyírfacukor, 1 citrom reszelt héja._

*A tepsi kenéséhez: vaj, tálaláskor: baracklekvár és porcukor.*

*Elkészítése *

_A sütőt 180 fokra melegítjük. A hozzávalókat a felsorolás sorrendjében kikeverjük. A masszát a kivajazott, magas falú formába öntjük, a tepsit párszor a konyhapulthoz ütögetjük, hogy a felesleges levegő távozzon a tésztából. A lepényt 25-30 perc alatt készre sütjük. (Tűpróba!) Sülés közben jelentősen megemelkedik, majd a sütőből kivéve összeesik. 
Forrón szeleteljük, de kihűtve is tálalhatjuk; kínálhatunk hozzá baracklekvárt is._

*Tipp:*_ a tésztába nem kell sütőpor. Tovább gazdagíthatjuk mazsolával is._


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*bundás kenyér tepsis verziója*

Kezdésként a kenyérszeleteket nagyságtól függően kb. 4 részre vágtam fel és egy olívaolajjal vékonyan kikent tepsibe rendeztem őket jó szorosan. Négy tojást felvertem, 1 tk. ételízesítővel, frissen őrölt borssal és jó sok szárított medvehagymával fűszereztem, majd jöhetett egy nagy pohár tejföl, amivel szintén jól összekevertem, végül ízlés szerint gazdagon megszórtam reszelt sajttal, a kapott masszát pedig egyenletesen eloszlattam a kenyérkéken. Előmelegített sütőben, 200 fokon pirulásig sütöttem, ami nálam kb. 20-25 perc volt. Hát elmondani nem tudom mennyire finom lett, csak ajánlani tudom mindenkinek!!!


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Lekváros kakaós süti

*Hozzávalók:*


3 tojás



90 g lágy vaj



120 g kristálycukor



3 teáskanál vanília aroma



60 g liszt



30 g cukrozatlan kakaópor



200 g lágy krémsajt


*Elkészítés:*


175 fokra melegítjük elő a sütőt. Szétválasszuk a tojásokat, mindegyiknek a fehérjét külön tálba tesszük (a sárgákra most nem lesz szükség). Félretesszük. Egy kis tálban összekeverjük a vajat 90 g cukorral. Beleteszünk 1 tojásfehérjét és egy egész tojást, valamint a vanília aromát. Alaposan összekeverjük őket. Jöhet bele a liszt, a kakaó, majd fokozatosan adagoljuk a tojásos masszához, amíg egyenletesen el nem keverjük az egészet és egységes masszát nem kapunk. Egy sütőpapírral bélelt 20 cm x 20 cm-es sütőtálba öntjük a masszánkat.
Egy kis tálban simára keverjük a krémsajtot a maradék cukorral. Beleöntjük a második tojásfehérjét is. Evőkanalanként ráadagoljuk a sötét masszára, majd egy késsel örvényeket húzkodunk a tésztába.
25-30 percig sütjük, amíg kicsit megszilárdul a tészta és elválik a sütőtál szélétől. Sütőrácson hagyjuk kihűlni


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*Házi készítésű cukorka köhögésre, torokfájásra, ami többet ér bármely gyógyszernél!*

Egy edénybe töltsünk egy bögre cukrot, egy fél bögre vizet, majd adjuk hozzá egy fél citromnak a levét, majd jöhet bele egy kanál méz, amely remek baktériumölő. A legjobb, ha még bele aprítunk egy darab megpucolt friss gyömbért, és még jöhet bele egy fél teáskanálnyi szegfűszeg is, amelynek antiszeptikus hatása van, és sok benne az antioxidáns is.


Ezután gyújtsunk be, majd kevergessük. Mikor minden összeállt, vegyük le a tűzről, de ekkor is kevergessük meg az egészet, hagyjuk állni 15–20 percet. Közben vegyünk elő egy tepsit, helyezzünk rá sütőpapírt. Ezután egy kanál segítségével csöppentsünk kis formákat a tepsibe, óvatosan, mert nagyon forró még a cukorka alap.

Ha ezzel megvagyunk, akkor hagyjuk hűlni az egészet 20 percig és közbe szórjuk meg a cukorkákat porcukorral. Ha megszilárdultak, akkor már készen is vannak.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Almás karamellás torta

Elkészítése:

A karamellszósz: a cukrot felolvasztjuk és hozzákeverjük a vajat. Állandó keverés mellett felolvasztjuk és hozzáadjuk a tejszínt. Felforraljuk és hagyjuk alaposan kihűlni.

A tészta: a háztartási kekszet jó alaposan összetörjük, majd a felolvasztott vajjal összedolgozzuk. Egy 22 cm átmérőjű tortaformát kibélelünk fóliával és a kekszes masszát alaposan lenyomkodjuk a forma aljára. Leöntjük a karamellszósz 2/3-ával és hűtőbe rakjuk.

Az almatöltelék: a megtisztított és kockákra vágott almát a 3 dl vízben megfőzzük a citromlével és a cukrokkal együtt. A pudingport kevés vízben simára keverjük, majd ráöntjük az almára és folytonos keverés mellett kb 1 percig főzzük, hogy sűrű legyen. Még forrón ráöntjük a kekszes alapra és hagyjuk alaposan kihűlni.

A krémsajtos töltelék: a tejszínt felverjük a cukorral és hozzákeverjük a krémsajtot. A 100 ml fmeleg, de nem forralt vízben feloldott zselatint összekeverjük a krémsajttal és az almatöltelékre öntjük.

Legalább 5 órán át hűtjük. A torta tetejét megszórjuk apróra vágott dióval és lecsorgatjuk a maradék karamellszósszal.

*Tipp:*

Elkészíthető karamell helyett csokiöntettel, amit 100 g csokoládépasztillából és 1 ek olajból készítünk vízgőz felett.

Hozzávalók:
Karamell:


200 g kristálycukor
75 g vaj
125 ml tejszín
Tészta:


160 g háztartási keksz
80 g vaj
Almás töltelék:


400 g alma (kockára vágva)
300 ml víz
100 g kristálycukor
1 csomag fahéjas cukor
1 ek citromlé
1 csomag vaníliás pudingpor
Krémsajtos töltelék:


200 g krémsajt
250 ml tejszín
2 ek porcukor
100 ml víz
20 g zselatinpor
dió


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Hozzávalók:
Krumpliprószához:


50 dkg burgonya
20 dkg finomliszt
1 tojás
3 dl kefir
2 teáskanál só
bors ízlés szerint
2 gerezd fokhagyma
Töltelékhez:


1 közepes fej vöröshagyma
1 gombakonzerv
20 dkg virsli
5 ek napraforgó olaj
só ízlés szerint
Tetejére:


10 dkg sajt
Elkészítése:

A krumplit megpucoljuk, nagylyukú reszelőn lereszeljük. Hozzáadjuk a lisztet, tojást, kefirt, belepréseljük a fokhagymát, ízlés szerint sózzuk, borsozzuk. A palacsintasütőt vékonyan kikenjük olajjal és lepényeket sütünk belőle.

A vöröshagymát megpucoljuk, felkockázzuk és az olajon megdinszteljük. Rátesszük a gombát és a karikára vágott virslit. Ízlés szerint sózzuk, fűszerezzük. Kb 25 percig sütjük. Amikor langyosra hűlt akkor a krumpliprószákat megtöltjük, feltekerjük és olajjal kikent tepsibe helyezzük.

Tetejét megszórjuk reszelt sajttal és kb 15 percig sütjük.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Vanilliás karika

Hozzávalók:


35 dkg liszt
5 dkg kukoricaliszt (ettől lesz igazán keksz a keksz)
25 dkg vaj vagy margarin
15 dkg porcukor
1 cs vaníliás cukor
csipet só
1 tk vanília kivonat vagy 1 vanília rúd belseje
2 tojás sárgája
1 tk sütőpor
és ha nem áll össze a tészta, akkor pár csepp víz
az aljára étcsokoládé
· Elkészítése:

· A liszteket, a porcukrot, a csipet sót és a vaníliás cukrot összekeverjük. A szoba hőmérsékletű margarinnal vagy vajjal alaposan elmorzsoljuk (ha van késes aprítónk, tökéletesen elvégzi ezt a mozzanatot helyettünk). Hozzáadjuk a vanília kivonatot (vagy a vanília rúd belsejét), a sütőport és a 2 tojás sárgáját. Szépen összedolgozzuk, ha nem áll össze a tészta, egy kevés vízzel segíthetünk ezen, de csínján bánjunk vele! Ha összeállt egy nagy gombóccá, fóliába csomagoljuk és legalább fél órára hűtőbe tesszük.

· A sütőt előmelegítjük 180 fokra, a tésztát kb 1 cm vastagra nyújtjuk, és linzer kiszúróval kiszaggatjuk a kekszeket. Ennek hiányában fogunk 2 pogácsa szaggatót (egy nagyot és egy minit) és az ízén semmit se ront, ha sima karikákat kapunk, ugyebár.

· A kekszeket kb 10-15 perc alatt szép világosra sütjük (ne hagyjuk, hogy megbarnuljon, mert más lesz az állaga, keményebb).

· Ha kihűlt, az alját olvasztott étcsokoládéba mártjuk, egy késsel picit lehúzzuk (azért maradjon ám rajta), majd sütőpapírra rakosgatjuk és hűvösre tesszük (hűtő). Ha a csokoládé visszadermedt, le tudjuk szedni a sütőpapírról.

· Jól záródó fémdobozban napokig eláll (mivel a csokit nem temperáltuk, hűvös helyen tartsuk, hogy ne olvadjon meg nagyon).


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Krumplis pogácsa

*Hozzávalók:*

30 dkg burgonya
50 dkg liszt
2 evőkanál zsír
2 dkg élesztő
1 dl tej
1 kávéskanál cukor
1 egész tojás
*Elkészítés:*
A tejet a cukorral meglangyosítom, belemorzsolom az élesztőt és kelni hagyom. A burgonyát kockára vágom és sós vízben puhára főzöm. A lisztben elmorzsolom a zsírt, sót.

Krumplinyomón áttöröm a krumplit, és a liszttel jól összekeverem. Végezetül hozzáadom a megkelt élesztőt, és jól összegyúrom. Kelesztőtálban addig kelesztem, míg duplájára dagad.

2 cm vastagra nyújtom, pogácsaszaggatóval kiszaggatom, tetejét tojással megkenem. Előmelegített sütőben szép barnára sütöm.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Fánk gyorsan

FÁNK


1 tojás
2 dl tejföl
3 evőkanál porcukor
kb. 20 dkg liszt
fél csomag sütőpor
1 teáskanál rum aroma
fél citrom reszelt héja
olaj a sütéshez

A tojást a tejföllel és a porcukorral elkeverjük. Annyi lisztet adunk hozzá, hogy könnyen nyújtható tésztát kapjunk. A liszttel együtt belekeverjük a sütőport, és ízlés szerint tehetünk bele rum aromát, citromhéjat is. Fél cm vastagságúra nyújtjuk, kiszaggatjuk (én most linzervirág formával), de lehet sima karikára is. Ugyanúgy sütjük, mint a hagyományos fánkot.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Lángos

Hozzávalók:


3 dkg élesztő,
fél liter tej,
1 kg liszt,
2 dl tejföl,
1 evőkanál só

Elkészítés:


Az élesztőt langyos tejben megfuttatjuk, és a liszttel, a tejföllel és a sóval nem túl lágy tésztát gyúrunk belőle.
Letakarjuk, és kb. fél órát langyos helyen kelesztjük.
Ezután a tésztát kb. fél cm vastagra kinyújtjuk, és tetszés szerint formára kiszaggatjuk.
Forró olajban, frissen annyit sütünk ki belőle, amennyi éppen elfogy.
A maradékot kiolajozott zacskóba téve, 1 héten keresztül akkor sütünk belőle, amikor akarunk.
Hűtőben (nem a fagyasztóban) tároljuk. 
Sajttal, fokhagymával, tejföllel megszórva nagyon finom.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Majonézes káposzta saláta

*Hozzávalók:*


1 fej felkockázott káposzta
1 kockára vágott sárgarépa
2 evőkanál darált hagyma
1 evőkanál kristálycukor
fél teáskanál só
csipetnyi bors
0,5 dl tej
1,5 dl majonéz
1 evőkanál ecet
2 evőkanál citromlé


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Sajtos rúd

· Hozzávalók:


1 kiló liszt
25 dkg vaj
kb 40 dkg reszelt sajt
1,5 ek só
tejföl
1 tojás a tetejére


Elkészítése:

A lisztet elkeverem a sóval és elmorzsolom a vajjal. A reszelt sajtból kb egy nagy maréknyit félreteszek a többit belekeverem a lisztbe. Annyi tejfölt adok hozzá amivel puha tésztát tudok gyúrni.Vékonyra nyújtom, tojással lekenem a tetejét, reszelt sajttal megszórom, derelyemetszővel csíkokat vágok belőle és 180 fokon kb. 15-20 percig sütöm, attól függően milyen vastagra nyújtjuk és mekkora csíkokra vágjuk.

*Tipp:*
Lehet bele több és lehet bele kevesebb reszelt sajtot is tenni, attól függően mennyit bír a pénztárcánk, persze úgy a finomabb ha több sajt van benne. Ha valaki ropogósabban szereti a sajtos rudat akkor süsse tovább mert mi puhán szeretjük és ez szerint adtam meg a sütési időt.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*Töltött korongok recept*


· Hozzávalók:


40 dkg liszt
3 dkg élesztő
1 kávéskanál cukor
1,5 dl tej
2 evőkanál só ( szerintem ez sok , én kevesebbet tettem)
20 dkg margarin
Töltelék:


1 doboz kukorica
15 dkg sonka
1 tömlős sajt
4 evőkanál tejföl
Teteje:


1 tojás sárga
1 evőkanál tejföl
reszelt sajt


Elkészítése:
Langyos tejből, cukorból élesztőből kovászt készítünk, hozzáadjuk a lisztet, sót, olvasztott vajat. Lágyabb tésztát gyúrunk. Amikor megkelt, kinyújtjuk és pohár segítségével korongokat szaggatunk. Tejfölt elkeverjük a tömlős sajttal, hozzá a sonka, kukorica. Alsó korong közepére ráteszünk egy adagot, majd a másik korongot rátesszük, széleit összenyomkodjuk, hogy összeragadjanak.
Tetejét megkenjük tojás sárga és a tejföl keverékével. Reszelt sajttal megszórjuk, 170 fokon sütjük.

Ez az eredeti recept, de vagy én csinálok valamit rosszul vagy a recept nem jó, de nekem a dupla adag tésztához elég ennyi töltelék!


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*Fokhagymás kenyér rudacskák*



Elkészítése:
Az élesztőt a langyos vízzel, a cukorral összekeverem. Hozzáadom a lisztet, zsírt és jól összedolgozom, hagyom egy 15-20 percet pihenni. (Ha van kenyérsütő géped, nyugodtan dobj bele mindent!)

Mielőtt nekiállok nyújtani, bekapcsolom a sütőt a legnagyobb fokozatra, kinyújtom a tészta kb 1/3-át, kb 0,5cm-0,8cm vastagságra (ahogy tetszik), és kb. ujjnyi széles és a tepsi szélességével megegyező hosszúságú csíkokat vágok derelyevágóval. Szépen egymás melléé helyezem a csíkokat a tepsiben kb 0,5 cm-re egymástól, beteszem a sütőbe és 15-20 percig sütöm.

A 2 gerezd fokhagymát fokhagymaprésen átnyomom, felöntöm 1,5dl vízzel, és akkor kenem meg jó alaposan a kenyér rudacskákat, amikor kiveszem a sütőből, akkor amikor még forró.

*Megjegyzés:*

A képen látható tepsinyi készült 1kg lisztből. Arányosan, nyugodtan készíthetsz kisebb adagot is.Elkészítése roppant egyszerű, de úgy számolj, hogy 1 kg lisztből kb 6 tepsivel jön ki, az pedig 6*20 perc, csak a kisütés!min 2 óra(De megéri És bizony addig a konyha körül kell sündörögnöd.

Hozzávalók:


50 g élesztő
600 ml langyos víz
1 ek cukor
1 kg liszt
3 ek zsír
1,5-2 evőkanál só (ízlés szerint, én érzésre adom hozzá.. )
2 gerezd fokhagyma


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Mini pizzás csiga recept


· Hozzávalók:


1 csomag leveles tészta
1 nagy tubus pizzakrém
15 dkg sajt
Elkészítése:
A leveles tésztát kiolvadás után 2-3 milliméter vékony téglalappá nyújtjuk.
Egyenletesen rákenjük a pizzakrémet, majd a sajt felét ráreszeljük. Szorosan föltekerjük a krémes, sajtos tésztát, majd a rúdból fél ujjnyi szeleteket vágunk.

Ezeket egymás mellé szorosan tepsire tesszük és a maradék sajttal megszórjuk a tetejüket. Hamar megsülnek, mert vékonyak. Gyors és egyszerű finomság. Ha gazdagítani szeretnénk, akkor a pizzakrémes alapra reszelhetünk gépsonkát, füstölt sonkát/tarját, így még finomabb!


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Bögrés-hűtős kelt süti

A mérce a szokásos 2,5 dl-es bögre

Hozzávalók (egy nagy adaghoz, ami négy tepsi süteményt eredményez):

– 4 tojás
– 1 bögre cukor
– 2 kávéskanál só
– 1 nagy tejföl (330 g-os)
– 20 dkg olvasztott vaj vagy margarin
– 1 kocka élesztő (5 dkg)
– 8 bögre liszt (éppen egy kg)

Elkészítése:

1. A cukrot, a tojásokat és a sót összekevertem.
2. Hozzáadtam a tejfölt, majd az olvasztott vajat, ezután rámorzsoltam az élesztőt, és ismét jól összekevertem az egészet.
3. A lisztet hozzágyúrtam, majd letakarva betettem a hűtőbe. Három órát is elég egyébként a hűtőben töltenie.
4. Én másnap délben álltam neki elkészíteni. Miután kivettem a hűtőből, egyszer átgyúrtam lisztezett deszkán, majd egy fél órát pihentettem. Ezután négyfelé vettem a tésztát, kinyújtottam őket kb. fél centi-centi vastagra, majd megtöltöttem őket, szorosan feltekertem, és felszeleteltem őket csigákká. Lehet vastagabb vagy vékonyabb csiguszokat készíteni, ki hogy szereti.
5. Én két rudat kakaós cukorral töltöttem, kettőt pedig mogyorókrémmel. A kakaós cukor fél bögre cukor és egy evőkanál holland kakaópor keveréke, a mogyorókrém felhasznált mennyisége pedig négy-négy púpos evőkanálnyi volt.
6. Sütőpapírral bélelt gáztepsire sorakoztattam őket. 180 fokra előmelegített sütőben, húsz perc alatt sült meg egy adag.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

Mézeskalács (bögrés)

Az eredeti recept “Puha mézes” néven jelent meg a Rama, Karácsonyi sütemények című könyvében.

A mérce a szokásos 2,5 dl-es bögre

Hozzávalók:

– 8 bögre finomliszt (pont 1 kg)
– másfél bögre porcukor
– 3 teáskanál szódabikarbóna
– 1 evőkanál mézeskalács fűszerkeverék
– 30 dkg margarin vagy vaj (én margarint használtam)
– 1 bögre méz
– 3 tojás

1. A lisztet, a porcukrot, a fűszert és a szódabikarbónát egy nagy tálban összekeverjük.
2. Ezután hozzáadjuk az enyhén megolvasztott margarint. Nálam ez úgy nézett ki, hogy mikróban egy picit megpörgettem a a felkockázott margarint, és kivettem, mikor éppen hogy elkezdett megolvadni. A méz és a tojások szintúgy mehetnek a tetejére.
3. Ekkor fogunk egy villát, és az egészet átkavarjuk. Én addig kevertem, míg úgy nagyjából összekeveredett a liszt a ragacsos anyagokkal. Ez egy percemet vette igénybe legfeljebb 
4. Ekkor kézzel egynemű tésztává gyúrtam, majd három egyenlő részre osztottam.
5. Ezután az első adag tésztát jól lisztezett deszkán kinyújtottam kb. fél centi vastagra (lehet kevesebb is, de így olyan pufik lesznek), majd tetszőleges formákat szaggatunk süteménykiszúróval a tésztából.
6. Sütőpapírral bélelt tepsire sorakoztatjuk őket, és 180 fokra előmelegített sütőben (alul-felül sütés), pontosan tíz percig sütjük őket. Tíz perc, semmiképpen sem több!


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

VAJAS KIFLI

Hozzávalók:


60 dkg liszt
kb 2,5 – 3 dl tej
3 dkg élesztő
1 kiskanál szobahőmérsékletű vaj, vagy margarin
1 ek cukor
1 tk só
Kenéshez:


kb 1 ek olvasztott de nem meleg vaj, vagy margarin
· Elkészítése:

· A tejet meglangyosítjuk a cukorral, belemorzsoljuk az élesztőt és megszórjuk a tetejét kevés liszttel,majd hagyjuk felfutni.

· Az átszitált lisztben elkeverjük a sót, majd a felfutott élesztővel és a többi hozzávalóval puha tésztát dagasztunk.

· Letakarjuk a tálat és hagyjuk kelni 30 percig. Ezután 10 részre osztjuk, gömbölyítjük őket, majd ismét letakarjuk ruhával és hagyjuk pihenni kb. 10 percig.

· Az elsőt oválisra nyújtjuk, jó vékonyra, megkenjük a vajjal és feltekerjük, a többi tésztát is ugyanúgy készítjük el.

· Sütőpapírral bélelt tepsibe tesszük. Kelesztjük kb. félórát (a kelési idő függ attól hány fok van a konyhában).

· Ha marad egy kis vajunk, öntünk hozzá egy pici tejet és megkenjük vele még egyszer a kifliket.

· Hideg sütőbe tesszük és 180 fokon 15-20 percig sütjük.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*Császármorzsához*

1 bögre finomliszt
2 bögre búzadara
1 db tojás
1 csipet só
1 púpozott ek cukor (de lehet egy csomag vaníliás cukor is)
4 dl tej (de annyi tej kell hozzá, hogy elég híg legyen, hogy kiöntsük a keverőtálból a serpenyőbe)
*Sütéshez*

10 dkg vaj (de lehet margarinnal is sütni)
*elkészítés*
*Alapanyagok összekeverése*

A lisztet, a darát, a sót, a cukrot és a tojást jól elkeverjük.
A tejjel pedig addig hígítjuk, míg önthető masszát nem kapunk.
Állni hagyjuk min. 10 percig, de ha nagyon összeáll, még tehetünk hozzá tejet.
*Sütés*

A vajat a tűzön felolvasztjuk, beleöntjük a masszát, és lefedjük.
Amikor már jól megpirult az alja, akkor összetörjük, és közepes lángon sütjük, amíg jól át nem sül.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*Fánk sütőben sütve? Igen*

*Hozzávalók:*_
40 dkg liszt, 2 evőkanál cukor, 5 dkg vaj, 2 dkg élesztő, 1,5 dl langyos tej, 2 db tojás; a töltelékhez: dzsem, csokipuding, túró stb...; a bevonáshoz: 4 evőkanál cukor, 4 evőkanál víz, porcukor_


*Elkészítés:*
A lisztet elkeverjük a cukorral, elmorzsoljuk vele a vajat, és belekeverjük az élesztőt is. (Nem kell tejben futtatni.) A keverékbe mélyedést csinálunk, beleöntjük a langyos tejet és a 2 felvert tojást, majd összegyúrjuk a tésztát. Jól kidolgozzuk, dagasztjuk. Meleg helyen duplájára kelesztjük.


Ezután a tésztát átgyúrjuk, 4 részre osztjuk, vastag rudakat sodrunk belőle, amit 6 részre vágunk.


A tésztadarabokat kézzel köralakúra húzzuk (egy pohárral is le lehet lapítani), némelyik közepébe baracklekvárt, a többibe túrós-mazsolás tölteléket teszünk (vagy ízlés szerint sűrű csokoládé krémet, ki hogy szereti), a széleket összecsípjük, golyóvá formázzuk, és ezzel a felével lefele sütőpapírral bélelt tepsibe tesszük.


Hideg sütőbe toljuk, majd 190 fokra bekapcsoljuk. (Amíg melegszik a sütő, a tészta még kel.) Szép aranysárgára sütjük.


Porcukorral megszórva tálaljuk, de készíthetjük így is: vízből és a cukorból szirupot főzünk (mehet bele fahéj is), beleforgatjuk a fánkokat, azután pedig porcukorral meghintjük.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*1. A hideg vaj nehézségei*

Sok bosszúságot okozott már a hűtőben hideggé keményedett vajjal való sütés, főzés. Arra azonban biztosan nem gondoltunk még, hogy előtte lereszeljük. Időben talán ugyan ott van az eltöltött idő, a munka nehézsége azonban több, mint felére csökken.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*2. Tojáshéj darabok*

A feltört tojásból sokszor elkerülhetetlen, hogy ne essen a tálkába egy-kettő. A legelső mozdulatunk pedig egy kiskanálhoz vezet, amivel a csúszós tojás fehérjében percekig horgászunk. A legjobb eszközt azonban a kezünkben tartjuk, ugyanis amiről letört, azzal tudjuk a legkönnyebben és leggyorsabban kiszedni, vagyis a fél tojáshéj peremével.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*3. Frissességi teszt*

A hűtőben tárolt tojás egy idő után elveszíti frissességét, ami érthető. Olykor napokig tároljuk, és mikor elővesszük, nem vagyunk már teljesen biztosak afelől, hogy elég friss-e. Adunk most egy olyan tippet, amivel 100 %-ig biztosak lehetünk a tojás állapotáról. A legelső nap tegyük tojásainkat egy magasabb, vízzel felöntött üveg edénybe. Ha a 4. vagy csak a 7. nap is nyúlunk érte, láthatjuk mennyire friss még. Ugyanis, ha a tojás az edény alján, vagy a víz közepén lebeg, akkor nyugodtan használhatjuk. Ha azonban a víz felszínén van, akkor már kérdéses a frissessége. Így, ezzel az egyszerű és nem túl bonyolult teszttel nem kell aggódnunk a feledékenységünk miatt, hogy vajon “Mikor is vettem?” .


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*4. Egészséges, nagyon olcsó jégkrém*

Ha meleg van kint, nem csak a gyerekek, de a felnőttek is megkívánják a hűsítő finomságokat. Ma már azonban elég borsos áron kaphatunk fagylaltot, jégkrémet. Vásároljunk friss gyümölcsöt, és facsarjuk ki, mint ha gyümölcslevet akarnánk készíteni. Természetesen színesíthetjük is bármivel. Ezt követően öntsük egy tasakba, majd tegyük a fagyasztóba, és már kész is. Olcsó, gyors, egészséges és nincs tele kalóriával, ráadásul, bárikor rendelkezésünkre áll, amikor csak akarjuk.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*5. Gyors narancs hámozás*

Nem kell késhez, vagy hámozóhoz nyúlnunk, és körbe, körbe mozgatnunk a narancsot mire végre fogyaszthatjuk. Két mozdulat az egész, és ez bármikor többszörösére csökkenthetjük a munkaidőt. Vágjuk ketté tehát a narancsot, majd nyomjuk ki a gyümölcs húst a héjából, és azonnal szeleteire nyílik a kívánatos narancs.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*6. Pörkölt kocka gyártás*

Mennyire jól hangzik, ugye? Hát az elkészítése is ennyire egyszerű. Készítsünk egy-két pörkölt ízesítőből szaftot a szokásos módon, majd egy jégkocka készítőbe öntsük szét. Tegyük a fagyóba, és bármelyik ételünkhöz használhatjuk. Hogy miért is jó ez? A válasz a pénztárcánkban rejlik: több száz és akár ezer forintot spórolhatunk ezzel a trükkel.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*7. Fokhagyma – egyszerűen*

A fokhagyma vékony héjának az eltávolítása kicsit precízebb munkát követel, ha azonban nyakig vagyunk a főzésben, ahhoz van a legkevésbé kedvünk, időnk és türelmünk. Szárítsunk hát picit azon a kényes héjon, és miután a konyhai szekrénybe eltesszük, pár napig egy edényben szárítsunk rajta picit, amitől azután lepereg szinte a már kiszáradt héj.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*8. Mikro- trükk*

Betesszük az ételt melegítésre, eltelik néhány perc, már szinte sül az étel, mikor kivesszük, a közepe mégis hideg. A szélei tűzforrók, de még mindig mehet vissza?! Igen, ugyanis nem csináltunk egy üres teret a tányér közepére, ami segíti a hő eloszlását. Érdemes kipróbálni!


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*9. Lágy jégkrém mindig*

Ennénk egy kis jégkrémet, ami a fagyasztóban vár ránk már egy ideje, de amikor kivesszük, megáll benne a kanál, annyira fagyos. Alacsonyabb hűtési fokozatra állíthatjuk a hűtőnket, na de miért kockáztatnánk a többi termékünket? Egy plusz mozdulat, és minden marad a régi, a jégkrém pedig bármikor lágy, és azonnal fogyasztható. Mielőtt a fagyóba tesszük, az egész dobozt tegyük egy hűtőzacskóba, ami nem befolyásolja a hűtését, viszont enyhíti a fagyasztását.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*10. Csúszós vágódeszka*

Az éles késsel való szeletelés a vágódeszkán veszélyes is lehet, ha a vágódeszkánk hajlamos a csúszásra. Ezt elkerülhetjük, ha előtte egy nedves papírtörlőt helyezünk a deszka alá, ami nem hagyja nem elmozdulni azt.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*11. Kívánatos görögdinnye*

Ha nem igazán vagyunk oda a görögdinnyéért, könnyen rávehetjük magunkat a vitamin forrás fogyasztására, ha a képen látható módon felszeleteltjük(kockára vágjuk), 1 napig kb. állni hagyjuk, hogy az ízek még jobban érjenek, és úgy fogyasztjuk őket.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*12. Jégkrém a gyereknek*

Ha imádják a gyerkőcök a jégkrémet, és a joghurtot sem utasítják el, akkor kombináljuk a kettőt. Egy pálcikát szúrjunk a joghurt közepébe, fagyasszuk le, és vegyük le az apróságokat a lábukról.


----------



## a_hajnalka (2015 Július 7)

*13. Friss saláta napokig*

Hogyan működik ez? Tegyük a salátát, vagy akár a zöldségeket egy tálba, tegyünk rá egy papírtörlőt, és végezetül fedjük le egy fóliával. A papírtörlő ugyanis felszívja az időközben kialakult nedvességet, ezáltal nem ázik el a saláta, és ha 1-2 nap múlva szeretnénk fogyasztani, akkor is friss. (Ajánljuk szeletelt zöldségekhez is)


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

egy


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

kettő


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

négy


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

öt


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

hat


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

hét


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

8


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

9-vagy nem is tudom...


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

10


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

11


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

12


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

12+ 1


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

14


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

15


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

16


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

17


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

18


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

19


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

20-talán.


----------



## Gyöngyi Pásztohy (2015 Július 7)

+1


----------



## B.Kitti (2015 Július 8)

kicsit macerás ez így


----------



## B.Kitti (2015 Július 8)

Ebook!


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Köszi


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Jól


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Igen


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Nem


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Jo


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Nem


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Is


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Oké


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Hello Orsi


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Helló kollegina


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)




----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Haha


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Grrrr


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Lassan telik....


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Tttt


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Hmmm


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Juj


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Majd csak meglesz


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Bigre


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Pad


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Jujj ám


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Locsoló


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Tttt


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Ggg


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Sssss


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Itt vagy?


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Aaaaa


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Látom...


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)




----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Kkkk


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Assff


----------



## szeheni73 (2015 Július 10)

Fhbfs


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Jujjj


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Dddd


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Beeee


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Jeeee


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Meglesz


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

3 m


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Na


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Most


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Oo


----------



## galambneorsi (2015 Július 10)

Nnnn


----------



## astrolady_9 (2015 Július 10)

Köszönöm szépen a tájékoztatást, örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## deciso (2015 Július 11)

lehetek ez jó


----------



## deciso (2015 Július 11)

málnacukor


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Gyűjtögetni jöttem


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Itt a nyár.


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Meg a szabadság.


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Olvasni szeretnék.


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Sokat.


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Éljen a Balaton!


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Legalább 10 éve nem nyaraltam a Balatonnál.


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Gyerekkoromban minden nyáron.


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Most nagyon várom már.


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Szeretek úszni.


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Nem panaszkodom.


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Még 5 hiányzik.


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Mennyire nem jut eszembe semmi, ha kötelező valamit írni


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Ez már a célegyenes.


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## elfrida (2015 Július 15)

Vége, megvan a 20.


----------



## Syska (2015 Július 17)

Miért is kell a húsz hozzászólás?


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*ᕦ(ò_óˇ)ᕤ*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*(◕‿◕✿)*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*(ΘεΘ*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*୧༼ ヘ ᗜ ヘ ༽୨*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*ಸ_ಸ*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*ʕ⊙ᴥ⊙ʔ*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*(・∀・ )*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*(◐‿◑)*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*(ง ˙ω˙)ว*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*\(⌒o⌒)人(⌒-⌒)/*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*o( > U < )o*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*(⊙.⊙(☉̃ₒ☉)⊙.⊙)*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*♪┏(・o･)┛♪┗ ( ･o･) ┓♪ ┗ (･o･ ) ┓♪*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*( ◡́.◡̀)\(^◡^ )*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*ヽ༼ ʘ ∧ ʘ ༽ᓄ*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*♫♪.ılılıll|̲̅̅●̲̅̅|̲̅̅=̲̅̅|̲̅̅●̲̅̅|llılılı.♫♪*


----------



## EarlBacon (2015 Július 19)

*ᕙ(˵ ಠ ਊ ಠ ˵)ᕗ*


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

.


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

..


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

...


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

E-olvasót


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Veszek


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

A páromnak


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Meglepetés lesz


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Könyveket keresek


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Amiket rá tudok tölteni


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Hihi


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Nem is egyszerűd dolog


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Olyan oldalt találni


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Ahol jó a kínálat


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Klassz magammal csetelni


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Semmi meglepetés...


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Nyugodt a légkör


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Mindenki barátságos velem


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Hejj


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Lassan meg lesz...


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

A 20


----------



## zsony (2015 Július 21)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Jó, hogy ide mindent lehet írni..


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

)


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Olyan sok jó dolog van ezen az oldalon.


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Keresek egy filmet, de nem tudom mi a címe


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

A film eleje egy vadászattal kezdődik.....


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

A szereplő egy szarvassal a terepjárója elején megy át az ellenőrzésen....


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

a lelőtt szarvas/őz belső szervei helyett a megszerzett zsákmány van bevarrva...


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

ha jól emléxem aranyat lopott valahonnan, ez van az állatba rejtve...


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

A film valamikor a 70-es évek végén, vagy a 80-as évek elején készült.


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Valószínűleg USA vagy kanadai alkotás lehet.


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Szeretném újra megnézni.


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Ha itt meg lenne, letölteném


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Ha valaki ezek alapján esetleg ráismerne....


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

.... nagyon megköszönném, ha megírná nekem, hogy mi a film címe.


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Az is nagyon jó lenne, ha le lehetne tölteni valahonnan.


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Ez egy mozifilm..


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Már végignéztem az adott időszakban készült filmek listáját, de sajna nem találtam meg.


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Előre is köszönöm a segítséget! ..


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Azt hiszem meg is van a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

A film komolyan érdekel(ne).


----------



## letolt (2015 Július 26)

Köszönöm


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 26)

dücsike írta:


> Sziasztok! Keresném Sihell Ferry Nem sírok többé című számát midibe ha megvan valakinek és felteszi megköszönöm!


Szia mièrt nem tudok ldtôlteni


----------



## mirha1 (2015 Július 27)

még 14 hozzászólás kell, hogy fog az összejönni?


----------



## mirha1 (2015 Július 27)

már csak 13


----------



## mirha1 (2015 Július 27)

hamarosan már csak 12


----------



## mirha1 (2015 Július 27)

11


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 27)

Remèlem segitetek hogy oromömet lelkem a zenèben


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 27)

lpista írta:


> Olvasd el a szabályzatot a fórum 1. oldalán!


Szia olvastam délután de mèg mindig nem tudok letölteni


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 27)

szinti511 írta:


> APOSTOLTÓL a kislány vigyázz


Hogyan tudom letölteni


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 27)

kornel 001 írta:


> Vikidál Gyula - Az Élet Szép (Légy Jó) - (Greg) (Kar).mid


Nem tudom letölteni


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 27)

Steveen írta:


> Kedves zenész kollégák. csak azt nem értem. hogy nagyon sokszor .Midi feltöltésnél ,ki van írva hogy saját munkám -vagy én szerkesztettem. Ez mind nagyon szép és jó minden tiszteletem az övé. De amikor mag hallgatom. a zene szerkesztőben és szét szedem hangszerenként, hát sajnos azt tapasztalom. hogy hozzá sincs nyúlva. Csak talán hangszert cserélt a zenész kolléga. De ezt bárki játszva megteheti. De ugyan olyan gagyin szól. ahogy azt a valamelyik midi stúdió Ki adta. Csak anyi kérésem lenne. hogy javítsák ki a kíiséretet ( mert szaggatottan szólnak. A kontra ( nagyon nem pontosan megy)a szóló hangszer (csúszkál rendesen)a basszus gitár ( sem pontosan a helyén szól) A dobszettről nem is beszélve ( pontatlanul szól a nagydob. a pergő . a pergetésről nem is beszélve . pl. nem akkor perget amikor kell . a beütő cin nem egyszerre szól a nagydobbal) Pár dolgot soroltam azok közül amikre azért nem ártana oda figyelni. .de van még amit lehetne javítani. Tehát csak anyi kérésem lenne kedves kolégák. ha már oda irjuk. hogy saját. vagy általunk javitott szám. Akkor legyünk szivessek tényleg javítani is Köszönöm a figyelmet -Mindenkinek sok fellépést kivánok


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 27)

lakatos jános írta:


> Örökzöld - Ott Fogsz Majd Sírni.rar


Nem tudom letölteni


----------



## axy1 (2015 Július 28)

1


----------



## axy1 (2015 Július 28)

2


----------



## axy1 (2015 Július 28)

3


----------



## axy1 (2015 Július 28)

4


----------



## axy1 (2015 Július 28)

5


----------



## axy1 (2015 Július 28)

6


----------



## axy1 (2015 Július 28)

45


----------



## axy1 (2015 Július 28)

45


----------



## axy1 (2015 Július 28)

4455


----------



## axy1 (2015 Július 28)

41


----------



## axy1 (2015 Július 28)

54


----------



## soltonka (2015 Július 29)

Üdv. mindenkinek, szükségem lenn egy jó hosszú 20-25 perces csárdás mixre ,lagziba menyasszonytáncra,lehet instrumentális is,,csak aránylag közismert dalok legyenek,,,,


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Tud maga is az eszes ember,
mégis tiszteli bölcsek művét.
Bármi szép legyen a drágakő,
meg kell dolgozni, úgy lesz érték.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Nap mint nap véss agyadba egy szót
a könyvekből, mik néked szólnak.
Mint hangyaboly, mint méhek méze:
bölcse leszel késedelem nélkül.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Balgáknak a tanulás szégyen,
bölcseknek az, ha nem tanulnak.
Ekképp a bölcs, habár öregszik,
tanul jövendő életére.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

A Halál Ura nem várja meg,
hogy befejezd bármi dolgodat.
Ha félben van csakugyan bármid,
még ma láss hozzá és fejezd be.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Ellenségedet pusztítanád?
Tudd: a harag pusztít így téged.
Ez a harag végtelen kört jár,
szörnyű bajokat okoz nekünk.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Amikor komolyan felborul belső egyensúlyunk, az a külső kapcsolatainkra is bomlasztó hatással van. Ezért van az, hogy egy szkepticizmusát másokra erőszakoló ember könnyen rossz irányba befolyásolhatja az "érzékenyebbeket".

Shirley Maclaine


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Ha soká élsz a gyönyöröknek,
nehezen fogsz megválni tőlük.
Tudd, halálod úgyis utolér.
Gyönyört csak balga hisz öröknek.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

A szülők igazi szeretetét
a gyerek sose viszonozza.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Mérhetetlen kincs ura lehetsz,
mégis, ha nem adsz alamizsnát,
szegénye leszel e világnak,
mind ezt mondják a tapasztaltak.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

A fukar nem gazdagodik meg,
s nem lesz szegény az adakozó:
mint ha az a vagyont gyűlölné,
s ez a vagyon barátja lenne.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Ki vagyonát kamatoztatná,
nem biztos, hogy jól jár a végén.
Ki koldusnak alamizsnát ad,
bármi keveset: százszor jól jár.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Aki kevéssel is beéri,
vagyonának nincsen határa.
A mohóra, telhetetlenre
szenvedés örök esője hull.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Legjobbjaink rég elhulltanak.
Holnaputánra magunktól elfogyunk.
Megállj csak, mit motyogsz, öreg bolond?
A sírban, hol nemzet süllyed el,
Új kedvvel új ifjúság tolong,
És bölcsőnek díszíti fel.

Csengey Dénes


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

A globális klímaváltozás ténye nem tagadható. Azt már csak morális kérdésnek tartom, hogy ha a klímaváltozásban akár csak 1% lenne az emberiség szerepe, már akkor is stoptáblát kellene tenni az üvegházhatású gázok, elsősorban a szén-dioxid, de a metán kibocsátása elé is. Ezt a stoptáblát azonban éppen a légkört legjobban szennyező nagy országok nem akarják kitenni.

Juhász Árpád


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Két ellentétes nézőpont létezése már közös alapot jelent. Minél jobban megismerjük az ütközési felületet, annál nagyobb az esély a konfliktus megoldására.

Shirley Maclaine


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Tud maga is az eszes ember, mégis tiszteli bölcsek művét.
Bármi szép legyen a drágakő, meg kell dolgozni, úgy lesz érték.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Nap mint nap véss agyadba egy szót a könyvekből, mik néked szólnak.
Mint hangyaboly, mint méhek méze: bölcse leszel késedelem nélkül.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Balgáknak a tanulás szégyen, bölcseknek az, ha nem tanulnak.
Ekképp a bölcs, habár öregszik, tanul jövendő életére.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

A Halál Ura nem várja meg, hogy befejezd bármi dolgodat.
Ha félben van csakugyan bármid, még ma láss hozzá és fejezd be.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Ellenségedet pusztítanád?
Tudd: a harag pusztít így téged.
Ez a harag végtelen kört jár, szörnyű bajokat okoz nekünk.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Amikor komolyan felborul belső egyensúlyunk, az a külső kapcsolatainkra is bomlasztó hatással van. Ezért van az, hogy egy szkepticizmusát másokra erőszakoló ember könnyen rossz irányba befolyásolhatja az "érzékenyebbeket".

Shirley Maclaine


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Ha soká élsz a gyönyöröknek, nehezen fogsz megválni tőlük.
Tudd, halálod úgyis utolér.
Gyönyört csak balga hisz öröknek.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

A szülők igazi szeretetét a gyerek sose viszonozza.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## Koczák Szendi (2015 Július 29)

Mérhetetlen kincs ura lehetsz, mégis, ha nem adsz alamizsnát, szegénye leszel e világnak, mind ezt mondják a tapasztaltak.

Sza-Szkja Pandita


----------



## soltonka (2015 Július 29)

igen, midi-be!


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

No, akkor én is megpróbálom összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást, és igyekszem versrészletekkel tenni ezt, hogy legalább valami értelme is legyen a hozzászólásaimnak.


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Másfelől, a Tisza tulsó partján,
Mogyoró- s rekettye-bokrok tarkán,
Köztök egy csak a nyilás, azon át
Látni távol kis falucska tornyát.

- Petőfi Sándor -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Boldog órák szép emlékeképen
Rózsafelhők usztak át az égen.
Legmesszebbről rám merengve néztek
Ködön át a mármarosi bércek.

- Petőfi Sándor -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

A magyar irodalom legszebb sorai:

Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdepel
egy-egy bokor, nevét is, virágát is tudom,
tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az uton,
s tudom, hogy mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon
a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom.

- Radnóti -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

A tengerpartot járó kisgyerek
mindig talál a kavicsok közt egyre,
mely mindöröktől fogva az övé,
és soha senki másé nem is lenne.

- folyt. köv. -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Az elveszíthetetlent markolássza!
Egész szíve a tenyerében lüktet,
oly egyetlen egy kezében a kő,
és vele ő is olyan egyedül lett.

- folyt. köv. -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Nem szabadul már soha többé tőle.
A víznek fordul, s messze elhajítja.
Hangot sem ad a néma szakítás,
egy egész tenger zúgja mégis vissza.

- Pilinszky -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,
Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,
De látod amottan a téli világot?
Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.
Még ifju szivemben a lángsugarú nyár
S még benne virít az egész kikelet,
De íme sötét hajam őszbe vegyűl már,
A tél dere már megüté fejemet.

- folyt. köv. -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet...
Űlj, hitvesem, űlj az ölembe ide!
Ki most fejedet kebelemre tevéd le,
Holnap nem omolsz-e sirom fölibe?
Oh mondd: ha előbb halok el, tetemimre
Könnyezve borítasz-e szemfödelet?
S rábírhat-e majdan egy ifju szerelme,
Hogy elhagyod érte az én nevemet?

- folyt. köv. -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Ha eldobod egykor az özvegyi fátyolt,
Fejfámra sötét lobogóul akaszd,
Én feljövök érte a síri világból
Az éj közepén, s oda leviszem azt,
Letörleni véle könyűimet érted,
Ki könnyeden elfeledéd hivedet,
S e szív sebeit bekötözni, ki téged
Még akkor is, ott is, örökre szeret!

- Petőfi -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Az évek jöttek, mentek, elmaradtál
emlékeimből lassan, elfakult
arcképed a szívemben, elmosódott
a vállaidnak íve, elsuhant
a hangod és én nem mentem utánad
az élet egyre mélyebb erdejében.

- folyt. köv. -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Ma már nyugodtan ejtem a neved ki,
ma már nem reszketek tekintetedre,
ma már tudom, hogy egy voltál a sokból,
hogy ifjúság bolondság, ó de mégis
ne hidd szivem, hogy ez hiába volt
és hogy egészen elmúlt, ó ne hidd!

- folyt. köv. -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Mert benne élsz te minden félrecsúszott
nyakkendőmben és elvétett szavamban
és minden eltévesztett köszönésben
és minden összetépett levelemben
és egész elhibázott életemben
élsz és uralkodol örökkön. Amen.

- Juhász Gyula -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Útra kelünk. Megyünk az Őszbe,
Vijjogva, sírva, kergetőzve,
Két lankadt szárnyú héja-madár.

- folyt. köv. -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Új rablói vannak a Nyárnak,
Csattognak az új héja-szárnyak,
Dúlnak a csókos ütközetek.

- folyt. köv. -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Szállunk a Nyárból, űzve szállunk,
Valahol az Őszben megállunk,
Fölborzolt tollal, szerelmesen.

- folyt. köv. -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Ez az utolsó nászunk nékünk:
Egymás husába beletépünk
S lehullunk az őszi avaron.

- Ady -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Párisba tegnap beszökött az Ősz.
Szent Mihály útján suhant nesztelen,
Kánikulában, halk lombok alatt
S találkozott velem.

- folyt köv. -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Ballagtam éppen a Szajna felé
S égtek lelkemben kis rőzse-dalok:
Füstösek, furcsák, búsak, bíborak,
Arról, hogy meghalok.

- folyt. köv. -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Elért az Ősz és súgott valamit,
Szent Mihály útja beleremegett,
Züm, züm: röpködtek végig az uton
Tréfás falevelek.

- folyt. köv. -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Egy perc: a Nyár meg sem hőkölt belé
S Párisból az Ősz kacagva szaladt.
Itt járt s hogy itt járt, én tudom csupán
Nyögő lombok alatt.

- Ady -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Bolond hangszer: sír, nyerit és búg.
Fusson, akinek nincs bora,
Ez a fekete zongora.
Vak mestere tépi, cibálja,
Ez az Élet melódiája.
Ez a fekete zongora.

- folyt. köv. -


----------



## padraic79 (2015 Július 29)

Fejem zúgása, szemem könnye,
Tornázó vágyaim tora,
Ez mind, mind: ez a zongora.
Boros, bolond szivemnek vére
Kiömlik az ő ütemére.
Ez a fekete zongora.

- Ady -


----------



## soltonka (2015 Július 29)

Üdv.meg van valakinek a Bódi Margótól a Miért kell a szívnek fájnia című dal? az előbb volt rá egy találatom de demóba! brrrr!


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 29)

soltonka írta:


> Üdv.meg van valakinek a Bódi Margótól a Miért kell a szívnek fájnia című dal? az előbb volt rá egy találatom de demóba! brrrr!


szia probáld meg itt sok segitő jó szándéku zenész van itt


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 29)

Szia hogyan tudok letölteni


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 29)

tonimusic írta:


> Tekknő - Még mindig tele van a tököm veled
> Ez jóóó!
> és,Köszönjük az általad megosztott zenét.
> Tóni


Mikor kapok engedèlyt hogy letölteni tudják


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 29)

Szia szegény vagyok szegénynek szúlettem midit kellene


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 29)

korg dola írta:


> Szia szegény vagyok szegénynek szúlettem midit kellene


Oke


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 29)

nagyon örülök hogy ennyire segitő szándékuak vagytok


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 30)

yapcika írta:


> Szia!
> Bal egérgombbal klikk és letöltöd!
> Nálam simán működik! (Mozilla Firefox böngészőnél)


szia még nincsen 20


----------



## korg dola (2015 Július 31)

axy1 írta:


> 2


szeretném megszerezni a 20


----------



## Szera003 (2015 Augusztus 1)

nekem már csak 18 kell


----------



## Szera003 (2015 Augusztus 1)

így meg már csak 17, de furcsa dolog ilyesmiket írogatni. Inkább kicsit várok még.


----------



## Szera003 (2015 Augusztus 1)

Ha jól számolom, már csak 4 kell.


----------



## Szera003 (2015 Augusztus 1)

Ezt már akkor megírom ide.


----------



## Szera003 (2015 Augusztus 1)

De egyébként abszolút megértem, hogy 20 hozzászólás kell. Én legalábbis tényleg azt tapasztaltam, hogy jobban megismertem ezt a helyet, míg körbenéztem, milyen érdekes témák vannak itt.


----------



## Szera003 (2015 Augusztus 1)

És végül, ha jól számolom, ez lesz a huszadik hozzászólásom, de nagoyn úgy tűnik, hogy egyáltalán nem az utolsó. Akkor, ha jól értem, már csak a 48 óra végét kell kivárnom. Ami kb még egy további nap.


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

Köszi ezt a lehetőséget 20


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

19 
Kosztolányi Dezső

_*A nyár*_


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

18 A nyár az én szerelmem, érte égek,


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

17 halálthozó csókjára szomjazom,


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

16 erdőket áldozok szilaj tüzének,


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

15 bár ajkam is hervadna el azon.


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

14 Görnyedve várom télen a szobámba,


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

13 a tűz körül álmodva csüggeteg,


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

12 lángóceánját képzeletbe látva,


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

11 mely semmivé hamvasztja a telet.


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

10 S ha lángszerelme sápadt őszbe vénül


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

9 s zöld pártadísze hullong a fejérül,


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

8 virrasztom árva, bús menyasszonyom.


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

7 Zokogva már hülő keblére fekszem


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

6 s elsírva ottan legnagyobb szerelmem,


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

5 sápadt, aszú haját megcsókolom...


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## Edorina (2015 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

10


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

11


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

12


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

14


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

15


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

16


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

18


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

19


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

20


----------



## Noveli (2015 Augusztus 2)

DD


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

ez 1


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

három


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

IV


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

hat


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

köszönöm


----------



## twingos (2015 Augusztus 3)

+1


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

1


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

2


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

13


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

14


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

16


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

17


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

18


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

19


----------



## Szabina89 (2015 Augusztus 4)

20


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

1


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

2


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

13


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

14


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

16


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

17


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

18


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

19


----------



## Hámori Ági (2015 Augusztus 4)

20


----------



## cinti (2015 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## fcbarca26 (2015 Augusztus 5)

Akkor


----------



## fcbarca26 (2015 Augusztus 5)

jöhet


----------



## fcbarca26 (2015 Augusztus 5)

az


----------



## fcbarca26 (2015 Augusztus 5)

első


----------



## fcbarca26 (2015 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## fcbarca26 (2015 Augusztus 5)

hozzászólás


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

remélem így hamar meglesz a kellő számú hozzászólás


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

leginkább az ebook letöltés érdekel


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

nagyon sok topik van a 20 hozzászólás megszerzésére


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Egy házasság mindig két olyan személy között köttetik, akik készek megesküdni arra, hogy kizárólag a másik horkol.
Terry Pratchett


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Az intelligencia az a sajátosságunk, amire talán a legbüszkébbek vagyunk - még akkor is, ha mi magunk nem rendelkezünk vele személyesen.


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Nincs a világon olyan probléma, amit ne oldana meg egy csésze kávé!


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Ha találkozol valakivel egy másik bolygóról, és az a bal kezét nyújtja feléd, meg ne fogd. Lehet, hogy antianyagból van, és mindketten egy hatalmas fényfelvillanás kíséretében eltűntök.
Stephen Hawking


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Amióta ismerem az "izé" szót,azóta mindent eltudok magyarázni.


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

A nőknél a szerelem olyan mint a sakk,a fehér királyt várják,de sokszor csak egy sötét paraszt érkezik.


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Az ateista legrosszabb pillanatai közé tartozik, amikor igazán hálás, de nincs kinek hálát adnia.
Dante Gabriel Rossetti


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

A szempillafestés alatti szájtátás szükségessége egyike a természet megmagyarázatlan nagy misztériumainak.
Helen Fielding


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Egy fantasztikus orvos megállapította, hogy a betegének csak hat hónapja van hátra. Amikor a beteg nem tudta kifizetni a számláit, kapott újabb hat hónapot.
Henny Youngman


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Ha azt hiszed, senkit nem érdekel, hogy élsz-e, ne fizesd az autód részleteit két hónapig.
John Belushi


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Egy olyan világban, ami odáig jutott, hogy a McDonald`s alacsony zsírtartalmú öntettel árulja a salátát, bármi megtörténhet.
Dean Ray Koontz


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

A nős férfiak hét-tíz évvel tovább élnek, mint az agglegények. A férjezett nők viszont kábé nyolc évvel korábban halnak meg, mint az egyedülállók.
Emma Chase


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Mindig két lábbal a földön álltam. Csak egyre jobb cipőkben.
Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Ami jó, az vagy hizlal, vagy erkölcstelen.


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Azok közül, amiket elvesztettem, az eszem hiányzik a legjobban.
Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Amikor az ivás veszélyeiről olvastam, azonnal leszoktam az olvasásról.
Henny Youngman


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Még ha fel is fedeznek a jövőben valamilyen más elméletet, akkor sem hiszem, hogy az időutazás bármikor is megvalósulhat. Ha megvalósulhatna, akkor mostanra már elözönlöttek volna bennünket a jövőből érkezett turisták.
Stephen Hawking


----------



## Esztivp (2015 Augusztus 5)

Gyermekeink életének első tizenkét hónapját azzal töltjük, hogy járni és beszélni tanítjuk őket. A következő tizenkét hónapban pedig azt mondjuk nekik, hogy maradjanak egy helyben és fogják be a szájukat.
Phyllis Diller


----------



## baja (2015 Augusztus 6)

Mindannyiunkban rengeteg alantas, szörnyeteg, szép és kellemes vonás keveredik, vagy az ilyenek, vagy az olyanok próbálnak túlsúlyba kerülni. Ettől aztán gyakorta igen nagy háborgás folyik bennünk. Ahányan vagyunk, annyiféleképpen birkózunk meg ezzel.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## baja (2015 Augusztus 6)

Az élet lutris, mint a cápákkal fürdőzés. Jobb pillanatainkban elhisszük, hogy megúszhatjuk.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## baja (2015 Augusztus 6)

A jellemhibáinkkal is ugyanaz a helyzet, mint a szájszagunkkal: mások szenvednek tőlük, mi magunk nem is tudunk róluk.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## baja (2015 Augusztus 6)

Állítólag a zsenik másként élik meg a teljességet. Az egész ott van bennük, legbelül. Sehova nem kell menniük, a világ megy hozzájuk.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

nekem is egy


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

kettő


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

Várható filmek:
Hitman: A 47-es ügynök
A szállító:örökség
Kémek hídja
007 .A fantom visszatér


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

négy


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

húsz


----------



## zoka40 (2015 Augusztus 7)

21


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

12


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## nemeth.maja (2015 Augusztus 8)

vége


----------



## japanerka (2015 Augusztus 10)

Kedves többiek! Örülök, hogy egy kedves minősülttől megtudhattam ezt a közösséget.
Alsó tagozatos gyerekeknél használható személyiségfejlesztő játékokat keresek.
De, nem a szokványos pl. Adj király katonát! Bogózós stb. fajtát, ami a neten van fenn, ha ilyet keres az ember.
Köszönöm, ha válaszol valaki.


----------



## japanerka (2015 Augusztus 10)

Egy gyakorlati kérdés: Itt folyamatosan bejelentkezve maradok vagy ki lehet lépni valahol? Erre a "kilépés" "Bejelentkezés" fülre még nem találtam rá.
Köszönöm a választ.


----------



## baja (2015 Augusztus 11)

7


----------



## japanerka (2015 Augusztus 12)

japanerka írta:


> Egy gyakorlati kérdés: Itt folyamatosan bejelentkezve maradok vagy ki lehet lépni valahol? Erre a "kilépés" "Bejelentkezés" fülre még nem találtam rá.
> Köszönöm a választ.



Közben megtaláltam.


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

1


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

Gyűjtögetem a 20-at... 2.


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

három


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

hűű de messze van még a 20  - 4


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

5.... na már csak 4x ennyi kell


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

6


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

7.....


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

8


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

és még mindig csak 9


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

10.. jippy már meg is van a fele


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

már csak 9....


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

8...


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

7


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

6


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

5.......


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

4....


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

3...


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

2222222222


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

1111..... és mindjárt utlsó


----------



## Juccy8851 (2015 Augusztus 12)

jipppyééé


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

1


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

2


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

3


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

4


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

5


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

6


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

7


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

8


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

9


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

10


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

11


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

12


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

13


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

14


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

15


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

16


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

17


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

18


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

19


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

20


----------



## junckus (2015 Augusztus 12)

1


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 13)

Szia! Én is számolgatnék

1


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 13)

És kettő


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 13)

Majd three


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 13)

ÖT


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 13)

Majd jön a 6


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 13)

8 tetszenek a grimaszok. Lehetne több is.


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 13)

9 Tudjátok mi ez? " Ünnepnep átadott, díszruhás nagy titok."


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 13)

és 10 Egy újabb: "Őrt álló talizmán, láncán vagy kar izmán"


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

2. Remélem nagyon sok hasznos dolgot fogok itt találni az oldalon!


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

Én még új vagyok! 1


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

4.


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

5​


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

ÉS 20!!!


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 15)

11.


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## Köbölke Zsu (2015 Augusztus 15)

Remélem, hogy a 20 itteni szám és a már írt üzenetek a különböző témákhoz elég, hogy állandó tag legyen az ember.


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 17)

egyszer


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 17)

egy


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

Hello


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

"Te pillanatnyilag nem vagy számomra más, mint egy ugyanolyan kisfiú, mint a többi száz- meg százezer. És szükségem sincs rád. Ahogyan neked sincs énrám. Számodra én is csak ugyanolyan róka vagyok, mint a többi száz- meg százezer. De ha megszelídítesz, szükségünk lesz egymásra. Egyetlen leszel számomra a világon. És én is egyetlen leszek a te számodra.."


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

*
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry

A kis herceg

A KÖNYV!! 


*


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

Hatéves koromban egy könyvben, mely az őserdőről szólt, és _Igaz Történetek_ volt a címe, láttam egy nagyszerű képet. Óriáskígyót ábrázolt, amint egy vadállatot nyel el. Tessék, itt a rajz másolata.







A könyvben ez állt: "Az óriáskígyó egészben, rágás nélkül nyeli le zsákmányát. Utána moccanni sem bír, és az emésztés hat hónapját végigalussza."

Akkoriban sokat tűnődtem a dzsungelek kalandjain, és egy színes ceruzával nekem is sikerült megrajzolnom első rajzomat. Az 1. számút. Ilyesformán:






Remekművemet megmutattam a fölnőtteknek, és megkérdeztem őket, nem félnek-e tőle.

- Miért kellene félni egy kalaptól? - válaszolták.

Az én rajzom azonban nem kalapot ábrázolt. Óriáskígyót ábrázolt, amint épp egy elefántot emészt. Erre lerajzoltam az óriáskígyót belülről is, hogy a fölnőttek megérthessék, miről van szó. Mert nekik mindig mindent meg kell magyarázni. Ez a 2. számú rajz ilyesforma volt:






Most aztán a fölnőttek azt ajánlották, ne rajzoljak többé óriáskígyót se nyitva, se csukva, hanem inkább foglalkozzam földrajzzal, történelemmel, számtannal és nyelvtannal. Így mondtam le hatéves koromban nagyszerű festői pályafutásomról. Kedvemet szegte 1. és 2. számú rajzom kudarca. A nagyok semmit sem értenek meg maguktól, a gyerekek pedig belefáradnak, hogy örökös-örökké magyarázgassanak nekik.


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

"Az elegancia nem azt jelenti, hogy észrevesznek, hanem azt, hogy emlékeznek rád."

_Giorgio Armani_


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

"A tanulás egy olyan folyamat, amiben a diákot az univerzumban fellelhető minden létező tárgy, fogalom és élőlény csak gátolni tudja."


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

"Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké."


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)




----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

Tényleg nem olyan könnyű ez a 20.


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

10. Huhh a fele!


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

"A biztonságot keresed? Legyél te a biztonság! Önmagad biztonsága. A békét keresed? Legyél te a béke! Önmagad békéje. A fényt keresed? Legyél te a fény! Önmagad fénye..."
_Popper Péter_


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

Gyermekkorunk egyik legszebb pillanatai azok mikor szüleink énekeltek verset, altatót mondtak nekünk, mert nem csak élveztük és tapasztalatot kaphattunk tőlük, hanem szívüket, lelküket beleadták és ettől lett olyan szép, mint ahogy később visszagondolunk rá. Ilyenkor hiányozni kezd az az idő és végül rájövünk hogy gyermekek vagyunk még mindig.


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

"Az ember tud egyetlen szó nélkül is utálatos lenni..."

_Schäffer Erzsébet_


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

"Azokat a szavakat, amelyek utat találnak a szívedbe, nem beleordítják a füledbe, hanem belesuttogják."


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

"Akinek a szemében nincs élet, az nem tud mosolyogni sem. Az kényszeredetten széthúzza az ajkait, de mosolyogni nem tud. S ezt lehet látni."

_Csernus Imre_


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 18)

Egy kép. . .


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

egy


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

kettő


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

három


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

négy


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

öt


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

hat


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

hét


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

nyolc


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

kilenc


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

tíz


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

tizenegy


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

tizenkettő


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

tizenhárom


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

tizennégy


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

tizenöt


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

tizenhat


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

tizenhét


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

tizennyolc


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

tizenkilenc


----------



## nagye4220 (2015 Augusztus 18)

húsz


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 19)

tizennyolc


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 19)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 19)

20

húsz

2.0.


----------



## Lucamama2004 (2015 Augusztus 19)




----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

a1721 írta:


>


Meg én is


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

19


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

18


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

17


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

16


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

15


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

9


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

8


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

6


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

5


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

4


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

2


----------



## Karleszto (2015 Augusztus 19)

1


----------



## elzazi (2015 Augusztus 19)

"Nem számít, hogy ki vagy, vagy hogy nézel ki, amíg van valaki, aki szeret" (Roald Dahl: Boszorkányok)


----------



## elzazi (2015 Augusztus 19)




----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

társasjáték témában bármi jöhet...


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

gyógyped. témában is....


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

pocsék napot elfelejteném ha megtalálnám itt amit keresek...


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

lego könyvek vajon fel vannak töltve?...


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

láttam múltkor kellermayer játékokat. Szerintem érdemesebb megvenni, mint nyomtatgatni, otthon barkácsolni...


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

régi könyveket is találok itt?


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

állítólag jó fejlesztő anyagok vannak itt...


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

szakácskönyvet is keresek ha van töltve


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

már 9 van...


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

hangoskönyv is van fent?


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

kicsit fura válasz nélküli kérdéseket írni....


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

mennyi időt kell várnom a 20 hozzászólás után?


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

remélem nem napokat...


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

már 14...


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

már csak 5 kell....


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

nem is tudom mivel kezdjem majd a keresést...


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

filmek is vannak fent?


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

kiértesít ha már elég?


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

lassan végzek....


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

ez az utolsó


----------



## grgabi (2015 Augusztus 19)

hova tűntek az eddigi bejegyzéseim vajon?


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

jaj, de jó


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

válaszolgatok itt össze-vissza.


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

na még 18 db.


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

17, vagyis ezzel 16


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

15


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

Alszik a szív, és alszik benne az aggodalom... Radnóti


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

13


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

12


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

11, április 11


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

József Attila


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

9, még kilenc másodpercet várni...


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

8, megfordítva végtelen, na ne már és 8 másodpercet várjak?


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

7, a bűvös


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

6, érdekes, valami megmagyarázhatatlan


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

5. sarló, sár+ló


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

4. négy, engem ne végy


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

3. bajszos álom


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

2. hattyú nyaka megnő


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

1. végre révbe ért


----------



## AndreaSchmied (2015 Augusztus 20)

akkor ennyi? állandó taggá lenni?


----------



## mkmenta (2015 Augusztus 20)

1


----------



## mkmenta (2015 Augusztus 20)

11


----------



## mkmenta (2015 Augusztus 20)

111


----------



## mkmenta (2015 Augusztus 20)

1111


----------



## mkmenta (2015 Augusztus 20)

11111


----------



## mkmenta (2015 Augusztus 20)

111111


----------



## mkmenta (2015 Augusztus 20)

1111111


----------



## mkmenta (2015 Augusztus 20)

11111111


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

koszonom a felvetelt!


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

20


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

19


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

18


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

17


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

16


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

15


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

14


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

13


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

12


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

11


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

10


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

9


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

8


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

7


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

6


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

5


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

4


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

3


----------



## KK89 (2015 Augusztus 21)

2


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Csak semmi pánik itt vagyok!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Szóval értelmeseket kell írnom!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Ma nagyon felhúztak a munkahelyemen, ezért elkezdtem nézegetni afelmérőket.!!!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Sok az a 20 hozzászólás, ugye! Ez most komoly?


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Kezdek belejönni!!!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Kérem szépen a tudás nagy úr!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Ha gyakorlunk a felmérőkből az nem bűn!!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Remélem sikeresek leszünk 6. osztályban is!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Kaptam egy trófeát! Ez így megy? Király!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Most ki megyek a csajokkal görkorizni, pihenek, majd folytatom! Pusz


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

Köszönöm szépen, ez most nagyon hasznos volt!


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

"A zene szebbé teszi az életet, az éneklők másokét is!" Kodály Zoltán


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

Egy dal, ami óv, ritmus, ami ringat,
szó, ami körbeírja elfeledett álmainkat.


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

Nem fog rajta se kor, se háború, se válság,
úgy mutat tükröt, hogy nem akarja, hogy lássák.
Tud mit mondani szélben, fagyban, napsütésben,
szeretem, hogyha szótlan marad, akkor is értem.


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

Hiszek benne, én bárhol járok, hogy
a zene szeretete kitágítja a világot.


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

A zene menekülés, út és cél is egyben.
Punnany Massig
http://www.citatum.hu/szerzo/Punnany_Massif


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

Most akkor jöjjön egy kicsit másabb téma...


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

_*A mozgás a király. A táplálkozás a királyné. Együtt övék a királyság.*_


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

“Az erőfeszítés csak akkor nyeri el méltó jutalmát, ha ez ember semmiképp sem adja fel.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

“Az akadályok nem törhetnek meg; minden újabb akadály az elszántságomat fokozza.” (*Leonardo da Vinci*)


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

Ez a következő közmondás egy igazán pozitív emberre vallana.....


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

“Ha ég a házad, melegedj a tüzénél!” (*spanyol közmondás*)


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

Ez a következő is szerintem nagyon jó.....


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

“Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót.”
(*Milton Berle*)


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

A sör: Élet, Erő, Egészség....


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

*“Aki kifelé tekint, álmodik, aki befelé, az ébred.”*


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

“Semmi sem gyógyít úgy, mint a mosoly és a nevetés. Ha könnyedebb lélekkel éljük a világot, azt mutatja: szívünk a helyén.”

Douglas Pagels


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

“A jelen pillanat hatalmas erejű istennő.”
Goethe


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 24)

“Egyikünk élete sem könnyű. És akkor? Legyen bennünk kitartás, és mindenekelőtt bízzunk önmagunkban. Hinnünk kell benne, hogy tehetségesek vagyunk valamiben, és ezt a valamit -kerül, amibe kerül- meg tudjuk valósítani.”
(Marie Curie)


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Minden rosszban van valami jó!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

A legnemesebb kő a gyémánt, mely nem tűr karcolást, de nála is nemesebb a szív, mely inkább vérzik, de nem sért meg mást!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Tanul tinócska, ökör lesz belőled!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Ki korán kel, aranyat lel!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Nem látja a fától az erdőt!!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Addig nyújtózkodj, amíg a takaród ér!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Megdobnak kővel dob vissza kenyérrel!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Piros az ég alja, aligha nem szél lesz!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Sok lúd disznót győz!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Ki korpa közé keveredik, megeszik a disznók!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Győzzön a jobbik!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Érik a szőlő, hajlik a vessző!!!


----------



## P0ci (2015 Augusztus 24)

Dunáról fúj a szél, ha Dunáról nem fújna, ilyen hideg sem volna....


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

Midőn az est, e lágyan takaró
fekete, síma bársonytakaró,


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

melyet terít egy óriási dajka,
a féltett földet lassan eltakarja


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

s oly óvatossan, hogy minden füszál
lágy leple alatt egyenessen áll


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

és nem kap a virágok szirma ráncot
s a hímes lepke kényes, dupla szárnyán


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

nem veszti a szivárványos zománcot
és úgy pihennek e lepelnek árnyán,


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

e könnyü, síma, bársonyos lepelnek,
hogy nem is érzik e lepelt tehernek:


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

olyankor bárhol járj a nagyvilágban,
vagy otthon ülhetsz barna, bús szobádban,


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

vagy kávéházban bámészan vigyázd,
hogy gyujtják sorban a napfényü gázt;


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

vagy fáradtan, domb oldalán, ebeddel
nézzed a lombon át a lusta holdat;


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

vagy országúton, melyet por lepett el,
álmos kocsisod bóbiskolva hajthat;


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

vagy a hajónak ingó padlatán
szédülj, vagy a vonatnak pamlagán;


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

vagy idegen várost bolygván keresztül
állj meg a sarkokon csodálni restül


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

a távol utcák hosszú fonalát,
az utcalángok kettős vonalát;


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

vagy épp a vízi városban, a Riván
hol lángot apróz matt opáltükör,


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

merengj a messze multba visszaríván,
melynek emléke édesen gyötör,


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

elmúlt korodba, mely miként a bűvös
lámpának képe van is már, de nincs is,


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

melynek emléke sohse lehet hűvös,
melynek emléke teher is, de kincs is:
ott emlékektől terhes fejedet


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

a márványföldnek elcsüggesztheted:
csupa szépség közt és gyönyörben járván
mégis csak arra fogsz gondolni gyáván:
ez a sok szépség mind mire való?


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

mégis arra fogsz gondolni árván:
minek a selymes víz, a tarka márvány?
minek az est, e szárnyas takaró?
miért a dombok és miért a lombok
s a tenger, melybe nem vet magvető?


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

minek az árok, minek az apályok
s a felhők, e bús Danaida-lányok
s a nap, ez égő szizifuszi kő?
miért az emlékek, miért a multak?


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

miért a lámpák és miért a holdak?
miért a végét nem lelő idő?


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

vagy vedd példának a piciny füszálat:
miért nő a fü, hogyha majd leszárad?


----------



## Vihar13 (2015 Augusztus 25)

miért szárad le, hogyha újra nő?


----------



## Bajko Csaba (2015 Augusztus 26)

gppeti1 írta:


> Ha naponta 6 órát alszol, akkor 18 marad. Ebbe bőven belefér sok munka, tanulás és még a szórakozás is. Tudom, hogy ilyenkor sokan felszisszennek, hogy hé, én 8-9 órát alszom. Hát javaslom, aludjanak gyorsabban.
> Arnold Schwarzenegger


Jo


----------



## Bajko Csaba (2015 Augusztus 26)

Anitiger írta:


> 15
> A világban a gonosz és a káosz uralkodik, mert az emberek elfelejtették, hogy minden dolog ugyanabból a forrásból fakad. Térjetek vissza ehhez a forráshoz és felejtsétek el az én-központú gondolatokat, kisszerű vágyakat és negatív indulatokat!


----------



## Bajko Csaba (2015 Augusztus 26)

szilagyi arpad írta:


> keresek egy képet...


?


----------



## Bajko Csaba (2015 Augusztus 26)

Dorcha írta:


> 21


----------



## Bajko Csaba (2015 Augusztus 26)

Bajko Csaba írta:


>


----------



## Bajko Csaba (2015 Augusztus 26)

Bajko Csaba írta:


> Jo


----------



## Bajko Csaba (2015 Augusztus 26)

wenyige26 írta:


> Helló mindenki


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

első


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

második


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

harmadik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

negyedik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

ötödik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

hatodik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

hetedik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

nyolcadik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

kilencedik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

tizedik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

tizenegyedik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

tizenkettedik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

tizenharmadik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

tizennegyedik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

tizenötödik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

tizenhatodik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

tizenhetedik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## Eszti_4 (2015 Augusztus 27)

huszadik


----------



## Ferincz Edina (2015 Augusztus 28)

Minden rosszban van valami JÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓ!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

köszi


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

kettő


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

Minden nő ellenszenves nekünk, akinek az arca arra emlékeztet bennünket, akiben csalódtunk.

Paul Léautaud


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

Amit ma teszünk, döntés arról, hogy milyen lesz a világ holnap.

Marié von Ebner-Eschenbach


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

Az irányítás jó dolog, de nem azonos a szabadsággal.

Jared Cade


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

hat


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

hét


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

Vannak emberek, vagy talán a többség, akinek a tudás csak furcsaság: feltűnő, mint a bibircsók.

Alice Ann Munro


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

11


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

tizenkettő


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

Az a magára hagyatott csak, aki máshoz nem szól, bezárta a kapukat és eltömte a fülét.

Kornis Mihály


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

tizennégy


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

15


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

Az a gond az elcseszésekkel, hogy sose lehet tudni, mekkorák lesznek végül.

Terry Pratchett


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

tizenhét


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

A trónon ülni ezerszer nehezebb, mint megszerezni azt.

George R. R. Martin


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)

Annak semmi értelme, hogy már most bánjak valamit, amit lehet, hogy később sem fogok megbánni.

Cecelia Ahern


----------



## bbxx (2015 Augusztus 29)




----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

ez most hozzaszolas?


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

a legjobb konyvek itt vannak


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

remelem, hamar


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

bejutok


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

keresek


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

minden


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

erdekes


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

uj


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

irotol


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

a konyv a legjobb barat


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

a konyv a legjobb barat


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

Stephen King


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

Joe Hill


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

M. C. Beaton


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

P. G. Woodehouse


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

Szabo Magda


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

Fekete Istvan


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

Ken Follett


----------



## mariann49 (2015 Augusztus 30)

Agatha Christie


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

*A walesi bárdok
Arany János*
Edward király, angol király
Léptet fakó lován:
Hadd látom, úgymond, mennyit ér
A velszi tartomány.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Van-e ott folyó és földje jó?
Legelőin fű kövér?
Használt-e a megöntözés:
A pártos honfivér?


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

S a nép, az istenadta nép,
Ha oly boldog-e rajt’
Mint akarom, s mint a barom,
Melyet igába hajt?


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Felség! valóban koronád
Legszebb gyémántja Velsz:
Földet, folyót, legelni jót,
Hegy-völgyet benne lelsz.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

S a nép, az istenadta nép
Oly boldog rajta, Sire!
Kunyhói mind hallgatva, mint
Megannyi puszta sir.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

S a nép, az istenadta nép
Oly boldog rajta, Sire!
Kunyhói mind hallgatva, mint
Megannyi puszta sir.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

S a nép, az istenadta nép
Oly boldog rajta, Sire!
Kunyhói mind hallgatva, mint
Megannyi puszta sir.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

S a nép, az istenadta nép
Oly boldog rajta, Sire!
Kunyhói mind hallgatva, mint
Megannyi puszta sir.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Edward király, angol király
Léptet fakó lován:
Körötte csend amerre ment,
És néma tartomány.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Montgomery a vár neve,
Hol aznap este szállt;
Montgomery, a vár ura,
Vendégli a királyt.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Vadat és halat, s mi jó falat
Szem-szájnak ingere,
Sürgő csoport, száz szolga hord,
Hogy nézni is tereh;


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

S mind, amiket e szép sziget
Ételt-italt terem;
S mind, ami bor pezsegve forr
Túl messzi tengeren.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Ti urak, ti urak! hát senkisem
Koccint értem pohárt?
Ti urak, ti urak!… ti velsz ebek!
Ne éljen Eduárd?


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Vadat és halat, s mi az ég alatt
Szem-szájnak kellemes,
Azt látok én: de ördög itt
Belül minden nemes.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Ti urak, ti urak, hitvány ebek!
Ne éljen Eduárd?
Hol van, ki zengje tetteim –
Elő egy velszi bárd!


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Egymásra néz a sok vitéz,
A vendég velsz urak;
Orcáikon, mint félelem,
Sápadt el a harag.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Szó bennszakad, hang fennakad,
Lehellet megszegik. –
Ajtó megől fehér galamb,
Ősz bárd emelkedik.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Itt van, király, ki tetteidet
Elzengi, mond az agg;
S fegyver csörög, haló hörög
Amint húrjába csap.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

„Fegyver csörög, haló hörög,
A nap vértóba száll,
Vérszagra gyűl az éji vad:
Te tetted ezt, király!


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Levágva népünk ezrei,
Halomba, mint kereszt,
Hogy sírva tallóz aki él:
Király, te tetted ezt!”

Máglyára! el! igen kemény –
Parancsol Eduárd –
Ha! lágyabb ének kell nekünk;
S belép egy ifju bárd.

„Ah! lágyan kél az esti szél
Milford-öböl felé;
Szüzek siralma, özvegyek
Panasza nyög belé.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Ez a 20 hozzászólás azért elég kemény szűrő!


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Ne szülj rabot, te szűz! anya
Ne szoptass csecsemőt!…”
S int a király. S elérte még
A máglyára menőt.

De vakmerőn s hivatlanúl
Előáll harmadik;
Kobzán a dal magára vall,
Ez íge hallatik:

„Elhullt csatában a derék –
No halld meg, Eduárd:
Neved ki diccsel ejtené,
Nem él oly velszi bárd.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Emléke sír a lanton még –
No halld meg Eduárd:
Átok fejedre minden dal,
Melyet zeng velszi bárd.”

Meglátom én! – S parancsot ád
Király rettenetest:
Máglyára, ki ellenszegűl,
Minden velsz énekest!

Szolgái szét száguldanak,
Ország-szerin, tova.
Montgomeryben így esett
A híres lakoma. –

S Edward király, angol király
Vágtat fakó lován;
Körötte ég földszint az ég:
A velszi tartomány.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)

Ötszáz, bizony, dalolva ment
Lángsírba velszi bárd:
De egy se birta mondani
Hogy: éljen Eduárd. –

Ha, ha! mi zúg?… mi éji dal
London utcáin ez?
Felköttetem a lord-majort,
Ha bosszant bármi nesz!

Áll néma csend; légy szárnya bent,
Se künn, nem hallatik:
„Fejére szól, ki szót emel!
Király nem alhatik.”

Ha, ha! elő síp, dob, zene!
Harsogjon harsona:
Fülembe zúgja átkait
A velszi lakoma…

De túl zenén, túl síp-dobon,
Riadó kürtön át:
Ötszáz énekli hangosan
A vértanúk dalát.


----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Raven21 (2015 Szeptember 3)




----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Második.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Harmadik hozzászólás!


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Negyedik hozzászólás.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Meteor podcast #78
Bukóban az Apple részvények, de picit jobb már a helyzet. iPhone 5 vélemények, következő telefon kilátásai. Amazon US kontó és Kindle könyvek DRM mentesítése. A kínai World of Warcraft. Amerikai könyvmentes könyvtár – aminek pontosan mi is az értelme? Építsünk Halálcsillagot, megjött rá a hivatalos válasz. Lapostetű kérdés. A PS4-ről is hallottunk már, kis videojátékozás, Sleeping Dogs, Retro City Rampage, Disney Infinity, jtpck, Joe Danger. Podcast mérés a Superweek konferencián. AltoMail. Final Fantasy játékok és végül egy kis mozizás.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Konnekted podcast #8
Eheti adásunkban sokat beszélünk hordozható eszközökről, múltban és jelenben, azok szerepéről az életünkben hogyan és hogyan nem használjuk őket. Megtárgyaljuk továbbá hogy tudnánk-e mit kezdeni egy 12 colos iPad Pro-val ami nagyon úgy néz ki létező termék lesz nemsokára.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Szinfolt café podcast
E heti témáink: Dewla élménybeszámolója a World Of Coffee kiállításról és versenyről Gőteborgból, Kínai kávé, olcsó felújított kávégépek


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Hetedik hozzászólás.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Nyolcadik hozzászólás.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Milyen kindle pw tokot érdemes venni vajon?


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Már csak tíz hozzászólás!!!!


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Fotós podcastok: hellopeti, tripodcast


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Tizenkettő.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Tizenhárom.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Még hat perc ebédig.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Tizenöt.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

A csúnya, de finom kategória győztese...


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Gumicukrot nyomtatnak egy berlini kávéházban


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

A videojátékokhoz épített PC-k elképesztően sok energiát fogyasztanak ahhoz képest, amire valóban szükségük van.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Az Assassins Creed bemutatja a várost.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

A régi pestiek a humoros anekdotákból sosem fogytak ki.


----------



## iherczeg (2015 Szeptember 3)

Kész.


----------



## LiliMatilda (2015 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok, én is próbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, de nem nagyon jön össze és a kutyusom is itt sündörög a lábamnál, mert itt a séta ideje.


----------



## LiliMatilda (2015 Szeptember 5)

Mindjárt esik :-(


----------



## LiliMatilda (2015 Szeptember 5)

Nővérem olyan tetkót csináltatott magának, mint a lánynak van A beavatott-ban.


----------



## LiliMatilda (2015 Szeptember 5)

Még csak 10 hozzászólásnál tartok, nem akar ez összejönni :-(


----------



## LiliMatilda (2015 Szeptember 5)




----------



## LiliMatilda (2015 Szeptember 5)




----------



## LiliMatilda (2015 Szeptember 5)




----------



## LiliMatilda (2015 Szeptember 5)




----------



## LiliMatilda (2015 Szeptember 5)




----------



## LiliMatilda (2015 Szeptember 5)




----------



## LiliMatilda (2015 Szeptember 5)




----------



## LiliMatilda (2015 Szeptember 5)




----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## csodabogár1323 (2015 Szeptember 6)

21


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

akkor


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

kezdjünk


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

neki


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)




----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

5


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

6


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

7


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

ez


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

így


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

azért


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

el


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

fog


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

tartani


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

egy


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

darabig


----------



## kyra23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

mondjuk


----------



## pável15 (2015 Szeptember 10)

1


----------



## k_kitty (2015 Szeptember 10)

sziasztok


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Csokonai Vitéz Mihály

_*A reményhez*_

Főldiekkel játszó
Égi tűnemény,
Istenségnek látszó
Csalfa, vak Remény!
Kit teremt magának
A boldogtalan,
S mint védangyalának,
Bókol úntalan.
Síma száddal mit kecsegtetsz?
Mért nevetsz felém?
Kétes kedvet mért csepegtetsz
Még most is belém?
Csak maradj magadnak!
Biztatóm valál;
Hittem szép szavadnak:
Mégis megcsalál.


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Kertem nárcisokkal
Végig űltetéd;
Csörgő patakokkal
Fáim éltetéd;
Rám ezer virággal
Szórtad a tavaszt
S égi boldogsággal
Fűszerezted azt.
Gondolatim minden reggel,
Mint a fürge méh,
Repkedtek a friss meleggel
Rózsáim felé.
Egy híjját esmértem
Örömimnek még:
Lilla szívét kértem;
S megadá az ég.


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Jaj, de friss rózsáim
Elhervadtanak;
Forrásim, zőld fáim
Kiszáradtanak;
Tavaszom, vígságom
Téli búra vált;
Régi jó világom
Méltatlanra szállt.
Óh! csak Lillát hagytad volna
Csak magát nekem:
Most panaszra nem hajolna
Gyászos énekem.
Karja közt a búkat
Elfelejteném,
S a gyöngykoszorúkat
Nem irígyleném.


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Hagyj el, óh Reménység!
Hagyj el engemet;
Mert ez a keménység
Úgyis eltemet.
Érzem: e kétségbe
Volt erőm elhágy,
Fáradt lelkem égbe,
Testem főldbe vágy.
Nékem már a rét hímetlen,
A mező kisűlt,
A zengő liget kietlen,
A nap éjre dűlt.
Bájoló lágy trillák!
Tarka képzetek!
Kedv! Remények! Lillák!
Isten véletek!


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

*Vajda János: Nádas tavon*

Fönn az égen ragyogó nap.
Csillanó tükrén a tónak,
Mint az árnyék, leng a csónak.


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Mint az árnyék, olyan halkan,
Észrevétlen, mondhatatlan
Andalító hangulatban.


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

A vad alszik a berekben.
Fegyveremmel az ölemben
Ringatózom önfeledten.


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Nézem ezt a szép világot.
Mennyi bűbáj, mily talányok!
Mind, amit körültem látok.


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Nap alattam, nap fölöttem,
Aranyos, tüzes felhőben,
Lenn a fénylő víztükörben.


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Itt az ég a földet éri.
Tán szerelme csókját kéri...
Minden oly csodás, tündéri.


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Mi megyünk-e vagy a felhő,
Vagy a lenge déli szellő,
A szelíden rám lehellő?


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Gondolatom messze téved
Kék ürén a semmiségnek.
Földi élet, hol a réved?


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Szélei nádligeteknek
Tünedeznek, megjelennek.
Képe a forgó jelennek...


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Most a nap megáll az égen,
Dicsőség fényözönében,
Csöndessége fönségében.


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

S minden olyan mozdulatlan...
Mult, jövendő tán együtt van
Ebben az egy pillanatban?


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

A levegő meg se lebben,
Minden alszik... és a lelkem
Ring egy méla sejtelemben:


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Hátha minden e világon,
Földi életem, halálom
Csak mese, csalódás, álom?...


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

*Ady Endre 
*
*Őrizem a szemed*

Már vénülő kezemmel
Fogom meg a kezedet,
Már vénülő szememmel
Őrizem a szemedet.


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Világok pusztulásán
Ősi vad, kit rettenet
Űz, érkeztem meg hozzád
S várok riadtan veled.


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Már vénülő kezemmel
Fogom meg a kezedet,
Már vénülő szememmel
Őrizem a szemedet.


----------



## Gut (2015 Szeptember 11)

Nem tudom, miért, meddig
Maradok meg még neked,
De a kezedet fogom
S őrizem a szemedet.


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

Köszönöm


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

12345678


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

Lehunyja kék szemét az ég, lehunyja sok szemét a ház


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

Dunna alatt alszik a rét, aludj el szépen kis Balázs.


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

A villamos is aluszik, s míg szendereg a robogás,
Álmában csönget egy picit, aludj el szépen kis Balázs


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

Alszik a bogár, a darázs


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

Vele alszik a zümmögés,
Aludj el szépen kis Balázs


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

Ezt most lehet, hogy elrontottam.


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

Mit is írjak?


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

Nagyon szeretnék tag lenni.


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

Hol tartok? Még csak tíznél.


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

Volt egyszer egy kemence,
Belebújt a kis Bence


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

Kormos volt a kemence,
Fekete lett kis Bence


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

Meglátta a mamája,
Nem ismert a fiára.


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

Becsukta a kemencét,
S jól elverte kis Bencét.


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

1


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

2


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

3


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

4


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

5


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

6


----------



## Giza 11 (2015 Szeptember 11)

7


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Szuper


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Ősz húrja zsong,


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Jajong, busong


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

A tájon,


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

S ont monoton


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Bút konokon


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

És fájón.


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

S én csüggeteg,


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Halvány beteg,


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Míg éjfél


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Kong, csak sírok,


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

S elém a sok


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Tûnt kéj kél.


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Óh, múlni már,


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Ôsz! hullni már


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Eresszél!


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Mint holt avart,


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Mit felkavart


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

A rossz szél...


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Paul Verlaine verse


----------



## Hozso7912 (2015 Szeptember 12)

Tóth Árpád fordítása


----------



## Kásáné Kiss Mária (2015 Szeptember 12)

Szép napot mindenkinek !


----------



## Kásáné Kiss Mária (2015 Szeptember 12)

_Egy remegő érintés volt,semmi más_


----------



## Kásáné Kiss Mária (2015 Szeptember 12)

_Egy tánc volt, nem egy vallomás_


----------



## Kásáné Kiss Mária (2015 Szeptember 12)

_Egy pillanat volt, egy utánozhatatlan,_


----------



## Kásáné Kiss Mária (2015 Szeptember 12)

_Egy ölelés volt, s egy elsuttogott szó halkan
_


----------



## Kásáné Kiss Mária (2015 Szeptember 12)

Ennyi romantika épp elég is mára, a vers amúgy sem ér boldog véget


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

A FÜLEMILE


Hajdanában, amikor még
Így beszélt a magyar ember:


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Ha per, úgymond, hadd legyen per!
(Ami nem volt épen oly rég) -
Valahol a Tiszaháton


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Élt egy gazda: Pál barátom,
S Péter, annak tőszomszédja;
Rólok szól e rövid példa.


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Péter és Pál (tudjuk) nyárban
Összeférnek a naptárban,


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Könnyü nekik ott szerényen
Megárulni egy gyékényen;


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Hanem a mi Péter-Pálunk
Háza körűl mást találunk:


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Zenebonát, örök patvart,
Majd felfordítják az udvart;


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Rossz szomszédság: török átok,
S ők nem igen jó barátok.


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Ha a Pál kéménye füstöl,
Péter attól mindjár' tüszköl;
Ellenben a Péter tyukja
Ha kapargál
A szegény Pál
Háza falát majd kirugja;


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Ebből aztán lesz hadd-el-hadd,
Mely a kert alá is elhat!
Ez sem enged, az se hagyja,
S a két ház kicsínye, nagyja
Összehorgolnak keményen,
Mint kutyájok a sövényen
Innen és túl összeugat
S eszi mérgében a lyukat.


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

De, hogy a dologra térjek,
Emberemlékezet óta
Állott egy magas diófa,
Díszeűl a Pál kertjének.
A szomszédba nyult egy ága,
Melyet Péter, minthogy róla
A dió is odahulla,
Bölcsen eltűrt, le nem vága.


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Történt pedig egy vasárnap,
Hogy a fentírt fülemile
Ép' a közös galyra üle,
Azt szemelvén ki oltárnak,
Honnan Istent jókor reggel
Magasztalja szép énekkel:


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Megköszönve a napot,
Melyre, im, felvirradott.
A sugárt és harmatot,
A szellőt és illatot;
A fát, melynek lombja zöld,
A fészket, hol párja költ,
Az örömet, mely teli
Szivecskéjét elteli;


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Szóval, ami benne él
S mit körében lát, szemlél,
Azt a pompát, fényt és szint,
Mely dicsőség
- Semmi kétség -
Ő érte
Jött létre
Csupán ő érette mind!


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Elannyira, hogy Pál gazda,
Ki gyönyörrel ott hallgatta,
Így kiáltott örömében:
"Istenem, uram
Beh szépen
Fütyöl ez az én madaram!"


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

"Kendé bizony az árnyéka!
Mert olyat mondok, hogy még a..."
Hangzik átal a sövényen
Egy goromba szó keményen.
"Hát kié - pattogja Pál -
Mikor az én fámra száll?"
"De az én portámon zengett:
Hogy illetné a fütty kendet!"


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Pál nem hagyja: őtet uccse!
Péter ordít: ő meg úgyse!
Többrül többre, szórul szóra,
Majd szitokra, majd karóra,
Majd mogorván
Átugorván
Ölre mennek, hajba kapnak;
Örömére a szent napnak
Egymást ugyan vérbe-fagyba, -
Hanem a just mégsem hagyva.


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Pál azonban bosszut forral,
És ahogy van, véres orral
Megy panaszra, bírót búsit,
S melyet a vérszenny tanúsit
A bántalmat előadja.
Jogát, úgymond, ő nem hagyja.
Inkább fölmegy a királyig
Térden csúszva: de a füttyöt,
Mely az ős diófárul jött,
Nem engedi, nem! halálig.
Nyomatékul egy tallért dob
Az igazság mérlegébe,
Mit a bíró csúsztat a jobb
Oldalon levő zsebébe.


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Pétert sem hagyá pihenni
A nagy ártatlan igazság:
Nem rest a biróhoz menni
Hogy panaszát meghallgassák.
Így s úgy történt, - elbeszéli,
Övé a fütty, ő azt véli:
Nincs vármegye,
Ki elvegye,
Nincsen törvény, nem lehet per.
Hisz azt látja Isten, ember! -
De, hogy a beszédet össze
Annál jobb rendben illessze,
Az ütlegből sokat elvesz
És a joghoz egy tallért tesz,
Mely is a birói zsebben
Bal felől, a szív iránt,
Meghuzódik a legszebben.


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Felderüle a kivánt
Nap, mely a vitát eldöntse,
Hogy a fülemile-pörben
Kinek szolgál a szerencse.
Ámde a birót most cserben
Hagyja minden tudománya,
És ámbátor
Két prókátor
Minden könyvét összehányja,
S minden írást széjjeltúr is:
Ilyen ügyről,
Madárfüttyről,
Mit sem tud a corpus juris;
Mignem a biró, haraggal
Ráütvén a két zsebére
S rámutatván a két félre,
Törvényt monda e szavakkal
A szegény fülemilére:
Hallja kendtek!
Se ide nem, se oda nem
Fütyöl a madárka, hanem
(Jobb felől üt) nekem fütyöl,
(Bal felől üt) s nekem fütyöl:
Elmehetnek.


----------



## WZSSBN (2015 Szeptember 12)

Milyen szép dolog, hogy már ma
Nem történik ilyes lárma,
Össze a szomszéd se zördül,
A rokonság
Csupa jóság,
Magyar ember fél a pörtül...
Nincsen osztály, nincs egyesség
Hogy szépszóval meg ne essék,
A testvérek
Összeférnek,
Felebarát
Mind jó barát:
Semmiségért megpörölni,
Vagy megenni, vagy megölni
Egymást korántsem akarja:
De hol is akadna ügyvéd
Ki a fülemile füttyét
Mai napság felvállalja!?


----------



## masumasu (2015 Szeptember 13)

Köszi!


----------



## kronili (2015 Szeptember 13)

v


----------



## Dagiegi (2015 Szeptember 13)

Istenem,istenem miért nem adtál szárnyat ,hogy utolérhetném az anyai vágyat!


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

1:Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

2:Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

3: Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

4:Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

5: Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

6: 5: Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

5: Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

8: : Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

9: Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

10: Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

11: Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

12: Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

13: Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

14: Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

15: Végzetes szövetség


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

16 sw könyvek


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

17sw könyvek


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

18sw könyvek


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

19 sw könyvek


----------



## lordloki (2015 Szeptember 14)

végre 20


----------



## Dagiegi (2015 Szeptember 14)




----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

első hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

második hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

harmadik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

negyedik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

ötödik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

hatodik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

hetedik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

nyolcadik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

kilencedik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

tizedik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

tizenegyedik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

tizenkettedik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

tizenharmadik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

tizennegyedik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

tizenötödik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 14)

tizenhatodik hozzászólás


----------



## kiskalap (2015 Szeptember 15)

Mindenkinek csodaszép indián nyarat kívánok!


----------



## kiskalap (2015 Szeptember 15)

...és akinek jobban tetszik a vénasszonyok nyara, akkor azt


----------



## kiskalap (2015 Szeptember 15)

Akkor szeretünk valakit, ha megadjuk neki a szabadságot, hogy az legyen, ami szeretne lenni, ott legyen, ahol szeretne lenni! Akkor szeretünk valakit, ha megengedjük neki, hogy szabad akaratából legyen része életünknek.


----------



## kiskalap (2015 Szeptember 15)

Uralod, ha elengeded,eléred, ha nem kergeted. Tiéd, ha már nem akarod, megtalál, ha nem kutatod.


----------



## kiskalap (2015 Szeptember 15)

"Szeretni nem azt jelenti, hogy a másikat szófogadóvá, hozzánk hasonlóvá, számunkra kényelmessé tesszük. Szeretni azt jelenti, hogy a másikat szabadnak hagyjuk, ha kell elengedjük és hagyjuk önmagává válni.":..:


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 16)

tizenhetedik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 16)

tizennyolcadik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 16)

tizenkilencedik hozzászólás


----------



## Lafayette Bean (2015 Szeptember 16)

huszadik hozzászólás


----------



## micike22 (2015 Szeptember 21)

Köszönöm szépen a segítségedet.


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

Köszönöm


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

szépen


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

!


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

Mindenkinek


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

szépséges


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

estét


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

kívánok


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

Mindenkinek


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

!


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

Tíz


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

XII.


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

Tredici


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

vierzehn


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

fifteen


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

шестнадцать


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

dix-sept


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

atten


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

novem


----------



## Szerencsi Regina Katalin (2015 Szeptember 23)

de veinte


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

Első cuki


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

valami kell még


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

sziasztok


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

nem tudok jobbat


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

john meghal


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

irok


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

örülök hogy irhatok ide


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

imádlak cuki


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

nem kell sok már és ...


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

12 lol


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

remélem nem olvassak el miket irok


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

megy a spam ezerrel


----------



## ipidc (2015 Szeptember 24)

wolf09 írta:


> imádlak cuki


hehe


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

<3 valami jot irj pls  cukit cuki <3


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

ipidc írta:


> hehe


követlek haha


----------



## ipidc (2015 Szeptember 24)

wolf09 írta:


> követlek haha


az is valami xD


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

nincs sziv aaaa


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

ipidc írta:


> az is valami xD


szúrj még sziiiven


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

nem kell már sok


----------



## ipidc (2015 Szeptember 24)

wolf09 írta:


> szúrj még sziiiven


majd rajzolok xD


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

meglesz mindjart


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

ipidc írta:


> majd rajzolok xD


kést amivel leszúrsz?


----------



## wolf09 (2015 Szeptember 24)

WIN


----------



## ipidc (2015 Szeptember 24)

wolf09 írta:


> kést amivel leszúrsz?


akár xd


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 25)

2


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 25)

3


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 25)

4


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 25)

5


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 25)

6


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 25)

7


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

9


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

10


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

20


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

10


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

9


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

5


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

4


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

3


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

2


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

1


----------



## Demonshadow (2015 Szeptember 26)

0?


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## Patai Gabor (2015 Szeptember 26)

20


----------



## Hargitai Edit (2015 Szeptember 27)

21
Csak ennyit kell tenni?


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

*Kész a leltár*


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Magamban bíztam eleitől fogva –
ha semmije sincs, nem is kerül sokba
ez az embernek.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Semmiképp se többe, mint az állatnak, mely elhull örökre.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Ha féltem is, a helyemet megálltam – születtem, elvegyültem és kiváltam.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Meg is fizettem, kinek ahogy mérte, ki ingyen adott, azt szerettem érte.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Asszony ha játszott velem hitegetve: hittem igazán – hadd teljen a kedve!


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Sikáltam hajót, rántottam az ampát.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Okos urak közt játszottam a bambát.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Árultam forgót, kenyeret és könyvet, ujságot, verset – mikor mi volt könnyebb.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Nem dicső harcban, nem szelíd kötélen, de ágyban végzem, néha ezt remélem.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Akárhogyan lesz, immár kész a leltár.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Éltem – és ebbe más is belehalt már.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

*Klárisok*


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Klárisok a nyakadon, békafejek a tavon.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Báránygané, bárányganéj a havon.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Rózsa a holdudvaron, aranyöv derekadon.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Kenderkötél, kenderkötél nyakamon.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Szoknyás lábad mozgása
harangnyelvek ingása,
folyóvízben
két jegenye hajlása.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)

Szoknyás lábad mozgása
harangnyelvek kongása,
folyóvízben
néma lombok hullása.


----------



## Tbanya (2015 Szeptember 27)




----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Egy szédült pillanat mindent megér


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Életemet adnàm néked egy csókodért


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Elhoznám szívemet szíved elé


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Pokoli tűz lidérce űz vesztem felé


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

És mint a pille száll meghalni a láng felé


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Úgy szállnék én boldogan a két karod közé


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Egy szédült pillanat mindent megér


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Pokoli tűz vesztembe űz egy csókodért!


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Remélem tetszett!


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Bántja lelkem a nagyváros zaja


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

De jó volna ünnepelni odahaza


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

De jó volna mndent mindent elfeledni


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

De jó volna játszadozó gyermek lenni


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Ez egy kedvenc versrészlet volt Ady-tól


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

A játszótársam mond akarsz e lenni


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Akarsz e mindig mindig játszani?


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Akarsz e együtt a sötétbe menni


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

gyerekszívvel fontosnak látszani,


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Akarsz-e élni, élni mindörökkön,


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

játékban élni, mely valóra vált?


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Virágok közt feküdni lenn a földön,
s akarsz, akarsz-e játszani halált?


----------



## Sesztianiko (2015 Szeptember 27)

Kosztolányi szintén gyönyörű verse!


----------



## kacsári (2015 Szeptember 30)

szuper!


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Lényegében feleannyi gyötrelem sincs magában a szenvedésben, mint a szenvedések elleni rugódozásban


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Természetesen sok hibám van, ha benned kevés a szeretet.


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

A bizalom törékeny kincs: ha egyszer elnyertük, óriási szabadságot kapunk általa, de ha egyszer elvész, olykor lehetetlen visszaszerezni.


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Nincsenek álmaim, mert mindet valóra váltom!


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Boldogság az, amikor az ember megérkezett, behúzza evezőjét és azt mondja: megérkeztem, nem megyek tovább.


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Szeretet nélkül az élet: halál!


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

A megismerés és megvalósítás között szakadék van: az győz, aki átugorja


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

A hétköznapi dolgok csak nyugtalanítják az embert, de az igazi benső feszültséget, kielégületlenséget – egyszóval a boldogtalanságot – mindig az okozza, hogy még nem vagyunk azok, akiknek lennünk kéne


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Egy szerény ember, ha batyujával vagy hátizsákkal gázol az áradó vízben, szomorú látvány, de nem olyan leleplező: látszik, hogy mindig közel élt a bajhoz, még ha mindenét elvitte is az ár, előbb-utóbb föl fog állni valahogy. De amikor az álboldogság dől össze, abban mindig van valami leleplező: mintha egy mesevilág díszleteit röpítené el a hurrikán, vagy öntené el a közönyös tengerár.


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Ez a legnehezebb manapság, ugye tudod?… Hogy hiányzik – nem is a szeretet– hanem a jóság. Ha valaki jó hozzánk, hirtelen melegünk lesz. Érezted már?… Hogy átsuhan rajtad valami megnevezhetetlenül kellemes érzés. Sőt, meg is lepődsz, hogy ilyesmi van még egyáltalán. Egy jó szó, egy jó tett – és szinte megszédülsz… Érezted már?


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Élhet melletted valaki, de ha a szívetek nincsen adásban, még akkor is idegenek maradtok, ha görcsösen szorítjátok egymás kezét. De ha a szív adni kezd, lehet a távolság a Föld másik pontja: válaszolnak rá.


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Minden élet küzdelem! Kivétel nélkül minden élet és minden sors harc és háborúság: a sötétnek, a világosnak, a méltónak és a méltatlannak, az életnek és a halálnak, a szeretetnek és a démoni önzésnek a harca.


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Az, aki másokat ural, lehet, hogy hatalmas, de az, aki saját magán uralkodik, sokkal hatalmasabb


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Minden ember, aki úgy érzi, hogy az egyetlen mód, hogy hatalma legyen, az, hogy másokat bántson, szánalomra méltó


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Semmit sem hoztunk a világba, nem is vihetünk ki semmit belőle


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Csak az kell, hogy valaki kimondja: erős vagy. A láncod gyönge. És szabaddá teheted magad, amikor akarod


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Szabadság: a mi civilizációnkban semmitmondóan cseng. És csak az tudja igazából, hogy mit is jelent, akit megfosztanak tőle


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Az életben nincsenek titkok. Csak olyan igazságok, amik a felszín alatt rejtőznek


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Legtöbbször éppen a legkézenfekvőbb dolgokat nem vesszük észre. Azt tartja a mondás: “Szembeszökő, mint az orrod az arcod közepén.” Ám mennyit vagy képes látni az orrodból, hacsak tükröt nem tart eléd valaki.


----------



## emrys (2015 Szeptember 30)

Ha valaki csak akkor tart értékesnek, ha az ő elvárásai szerint gondolkodsz, élsz, akkor valójában nem téged tart értékesnek. Hanem önmagát. Önmaga értékrendjét akarja benned viszontlátni. Mint egy tükörben. Amit ő értéknek gondol, azt szeretné benned látni, azt akarja tőled megkapni. És ha próbálsz megfelelni neki, akkor már nem TE vagy, hanem Ő


----------



## Hargitai Edit (2015 Október 4)

Kezdek kiigazodni, de még nem tiszta a kép.


----------



## fffrrreee (2015 Október 4)

Közönöm, hogy ez a fórum továbbra is ilyen bő téma-knálattal rendelkezik.


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 4)

Ha egy ember felemelkedik, mindig lesz valaki, aki vissza akarja rántani.


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 4)

A zseni olyanra céloz, amit más nem lát, és el is találja.


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 4)

A győztesek egyszerűen hajlandóak megtenni azt, amit a vesztesek nem.


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 4)

Nem lehetsz sikeres az életben, ha nem dolgozol meg érte.


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 4)

Sohasem maguk a körülmények szabják meg a kedélyállapotunkat, hanem mindig a hozzáállásunka körülményekhez.


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 4)

Amikor úgy tűnik, hogy minden ellened van, emlékezz rá, hogy a repülő is a széllel szemben száll fel, nem vele együtt.


----------



## hkata59 (2015 Október 6)

Csak lépj tovább és ne törődj azzal, amit mások gondolnak. Tedd azt, amit tenned kell, önmagadért.


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

Edward király, angol király


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

léptet fakó lován


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

körötte csend, amerre ment


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

És néma tartomány


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

Montgomery a vár neve


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

Hol aznap este szállt


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

Montgomery a vár ura


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

vendégli a királyt


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

Vadat és halat


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

s mi jó falat


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

szem-szájnak ingere


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

sürgő csoport


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

száz szolga hord


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

hogy nézni is


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

tereh


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

S mind, amiket


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

e szép sziget


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

ételt-italt terem


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

S mind, ami bor


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

pezsegve forr


----------



## Ditta22 (2015 Október 7)

tál messzi tengeren


----------



## Rinka.Smile (2015 Október 10)

Ha szereted a sci-fit, nézd meg Philip K. Dick regényeit is! Szerintem tetszeni fognak!


----------



## Anikó1990 (2015 Október 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Anikó1990 (2015 Október 11)

Király a fórum.


----------



## Anikó1990 (2015 Október 11)

20 hozzászólásnak kell meglennie


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Itt van az ősz, itt van újra,


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

S szép, mint mindig, énnekem.


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Tudja isten, hogy mi okból


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Szeretem? de szeretem.


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Kiülök a dombtetőre,


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Innen nézek szerteszét,


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

S hallgatom a fák lehulló


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Levelének lágy neszét.


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Mosolyogva néz a földre


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

A szelíd nap sugara,


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Mint elalvó gyermekére


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Néz a szerető anya.


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

És valóban ősszel a föld


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Csak elalszik, nem hal meg;


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Szeméből is látszik, hogy csak


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Álmos ő, de nem beteg.


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Levetette szép ruháit,


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Csendesen levetkezett;


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Majd felöltözik, ha virrad


----------



## Katus79 (2015 Október 12)

Reggele, a kikelet.


----------



## Zitacity (2015 Október 12)

Érdekes egy fórum vagytok. Inkább elnézitek, hogy 20 baromságot beírjon egy ember, csak azért, hogy a helyet foglalja itt.
Szerintem ez nem csinál kedvet, hogy innen letöltsek valamit, inkább az ellenkezőt...
És ha nem tudok hozzászólni semmihez, mert nem vagyok érdekelt a témában?
Ez nem emeli az oldal színvonalát szerintem....ahogy itt elnézem a felettem lévő "muszáj" bejegyzéseket. Ez csak a véleményem.
Üdv,


----------



## Zitacity (2015 Október 12)

Jó hely lenne, ha nem lenne ez a hülye 20 hozzászólásos szabály.
Persze értem én, hogy miért kell.


----------



## király dóra (2015 Október 12)

virita írta:


> Kufircnak küldöm az első szavaimat ezen a fúrumon, a sok segítségért!
> "Az élet tengerén van egy kicsi sziget, BOLDOGSÁG a neve, az legyen a TIED!!!"


igen


----------



## király dóra (2015 Október 12)

Zitacity írta:


> Jó hely lenne, ha nem lenne ez a hülye 20 hozzászólásos szabály.
> Persze értem én, hogy miért kell.


igen


----------



## afterbitlol (2015 Október 12)

Már alig kell


----------



## afterbitlol (2015 Október 12)

Egy HSZ-szel kevesebb


----------



## afterbitlol (2015 Október 12)

Már itt van 3


----------



## afterbitlol (2015 Október 12)

Alig várom, hogy valamit letölthessek


----------



## afterbitlol (2015 Október 12)

5.


----------



## afterbitlol (2015 Október 12)

Hatodik lesz


----------



## afterbitlol (2015 Október 12)

Igazából ez már a 10.


----------



## afterbitlol (2015 Október 12)

Nyolcadik. Nem kell sokat még ide offolnom, alig várom


----------



## pappkr71 (2015 Október 13)

hali


----------



## pappkr71 (2015 Október 13)

huszonegy


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

hello


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

2


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

három


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

négy


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

öt


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

hat


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

hét


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

nyolc


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

kilenc


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

10


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

11


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

12


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

13


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

14


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

15


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

16


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

17


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

18


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

19


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

20


----------



## Klempi (2015 Október 13)

21


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

22


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

23 , csak hogy folytassuk


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

24


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

25


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

26


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

27


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

28


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

29


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

30


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

31


----------



## Hargitai Edit (2015 Október 17)

Számolom: 1


----------



## Hargitai Edit (2015 Október 17)

2


----------



## Hargitai Edit (2015 Október 17)

3


----------



## Hargitai Edit (2015 Október 17)

4


----------



## orsianyus (2015 Október 17)

Bridget Jones versus Elizabeth Bennet


----------



## orsianyus (2015 Október 17)

Hm


----------



## orsianyus (2015 Október 17)

1 potato


----------



## orsianyus (2015 Október 17)

2 potato


----------



## orsianyus (2015 Október 17)

3 potato


----------



## orsianyus (2015 Október 17)

4


----------



## orsianyus (2015 Október 17)

5 potato


----------



## orsianyus (2015 Október 17)

6 potato


----------



## orsianyus (2015 Október 17)

7 potato


----------



## orsianyus (2015 Október 17)

19?


----------



## orsianyus (2015 Október 17)

20 talán


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

1


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

2


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

3


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

4


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

5


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

Nem mintha félnék meghalni. Csak nem akarok ott lenni, amikor bekövetkezik. (Woody Allen)


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

Az egyetlen bajom az életemmel, hogy nem valaki más vagyok. (Woody Allen)


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

Az élet dolgait két részre osztom: rettenetesre és kibírhatatlanra. (Woody Allen)


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

A pénz jobb, mint a szegénység, már csak anyagi szempontból is. (Woody Allen)


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

Erdekes arca van. Erdekes hogy ez egy arc. (Woody Allen)


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

Valószínuleg túl lassú vagyok. Nemrég elütött egy autó, amit két ember tolt. (Woody Allen)


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

A feleségem alapjában véve gyerekes. A múltkor is bejött a fürdoszobába és elsüllyesztette a papirhajócskáimat. (Woody Allen)


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

Egy bizonyos nötípus kedvel engem. Az a típus, aki legalább egyszer már felvágta az ereit. A nökre tett hatásom egyenesen arányos azzal, ahányszor már öngyilkosok akartak lenni. (Woody Allen)


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

A föiskolán a metafizika órán puskáztam: belenéztem a mellettem ülö fiú lelkébe. (Woody Allen)


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

Mondhatnám, hogy a szüleim nem szerettek. A kádban általában hajszárítóval és rádióval játszottam. (Woody Allen)


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

16


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

Tegnap megmentettem egy lányt a nemi erőszaktól. Uralkodtam magamon. (Woody Allen)


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

18


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

19


----------



## buchaka (2015 Október 17)

20


----------



## deki85 (2015 Október 23)

ebook


----------



## taylormlap (2015 Október 25)

ablak


----------



## taylormlap (2015 Október 25)

labda


----------



## taylormlap (2015 Október 25)

körte


----------



## taylormlap (2015 Október 25)

róka


----------



## taylormlap (2015 Október 25)

mondd


----------



## taylormlap (2015 Október 25)

lap


----------



## taylormlap (2015 Október 25)

Bold


----------



## taylormlap (2015 Október 25)

20


----------



## taylormlap (2015 Október 25)

32


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Egy turista odamegy egy farmerhez: -Szépek a tehenei. -A feketék igen. -És a fehérek? -Hát azok is... -Aztán tejet adnak rendesen? -A feketék igen. -És a fehérek? -Hát azok is... -Aztán finom a húsuk? -A feketék finomak. -És a fehérek? -Hát azok is... -Mondja csak,miért mondja mindig külön a fekete és a fehér teheneket? -Azért mert a feketék az enyémek. -És a fehérek? -Hát azok is...


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

A székely bácsi ül a vonaton.Látja hogy egy fiu és egy lány beszélget: -Ugy fáj az arcom.-mondja a lány.A fiu megpuszilja.-Már nem is fáj. Megint mondja a lány: -Ugy fáj a szám.-a fiu megcsokolja.-Már nem is fáj. Erre megszolal a székely bácsi: -Elnézést doktor úr,aranyeret nem gyógyit


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

A rendőr felesége otthon van három férfival. Mikor a férj hazajön, a három ember kimegy az erkélyre elbújni, de csak három zsákot találnak, és abba bújnak bele. Bemegy a rendőr a felesége szobájába: - Tudom, hogy megcsalsz, most is férfi volt nálad! Kimegy az erkélyre meglátja a három zsákot, az egyikbe belerúg, az elkezd ugatni. - Ebben csak egy kutya van - gondolja a rendőr. Belerúg a másikba, az elkezd nyávogni. - gondolja ez biztos csak egy macska. Belerúg a harmadikba, semmi. Belerúg még egyet, megint semmi. Belerúg egy kurva nagyot, a pasi a zsákban végre megszólal: - Krumpli vagyok, nem érted bazdmeg, krumpli!


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Medve áll a gyógyszertárnál és mondja: - 60 óvszert legyen szives. Hátúl két nyuszi mikor meghallja a ezt elkezdenek röhögni a medvén. Erre a medve hátranéz és mondja: - Na jó, még kérek kettőt.


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Két férfi üldögél a kocsmában, az egyik odaszól a másiknak: - Te, komám, mikor születtél? - 1961 február 3.-án. - Érdekes, én is akkor születtem. Hol születtél? - Szegeden. - Ez furcsa, én is ott születtem. Iskolába hova jártál? - A Deák Ferenc középiskolába. - Hihetetlen, én is oda jártam. Arra megy a pincér, az első fickó odaszól neki: - Figyeljen csak,ilyet még nem hallott! Én és ez a fickó ugyanakkor születtünk, ugyanott, sőt még iskolába is egy helyre jártunk! A pincér bólogat, majd visszamegy a pult mögé. Kérdi a csapos: - Mi újság? - Á, semmi különös, a Szabó ikrek már megint holtrészegek...


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Egy porszívóügynök betolakodik egy házba, és a háziasszony minden tiltakozása ellenére nagy rakás száraz lócitromot szór a szoba közepére. A nő felháborodik: - Mit képzel? - Asszonyom, ígérem, amit ez a csodálatos porszívó nem szed fel, azt én magam fogom megenni! - Akkor teszek rá magának egy kis tejszínhabot, mert nincs áram a házban.


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Elszegődik Gazsi egy hajóra. A kapitány sorra megmutatja neki a hajó legfontosabb részeit. Gazsinak egyszer csak feltűnik a fedélzeten egy jó nagy hordó. Megkérdezi a kapitányt, hogy mi az. – Hát az a kielégítő hordó. – Az meg mi a fene? – Tudod, ha éppen rád jön, akkor beledugod ebbe a lyukba itt a hordón, és akkor elélvezel. – Jaj de jó! És mikor lehet ezt a hordót használni? – Minden nap, csak kedden nem használhatod. – És miért? – Mert, akkor te vagy a hordóban.


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Négy üzletember elmegy teniszezni. Mikor befejezik, egyikük elmegy fizetni, a többiek pedig elkezdenek társalogni: - Az én fiam olyan sikeres, hogy a múltkor egy házat vett egy barátjának. - Az semmi, az én fiamnak olyan jól megy, hogy nemrégiben két Mercedeszt vett az üzlettársának - mondja a másik. - Az én fiam tőzsdézik, és annyit keresett, hogy egy csomó részvényt adott egy ismerősének ajándékba - kontráz a harmadik. Közben visszajön a negyedik, kérdik tőle is, hogy mi újság a fiával? - Ne is mondjátok, az én fiam homokos. Nem vagyok rá büszke, de azért jól boldogul. A múltkor is kapott a barátaitól egy házat, két Mercedeszt és egy csomó részvényt...


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Móricka lemegy a játszótérre és ott van Pistike. - Bibibi nekem van homokozóm! - mondja Pistike Móricka felrohan az anyukájához és megkérdi tőle: - Anyu nekem is van homokozóm? - Persze Móricka - mondja az anya. Móricka megint lemegy a játszóra. Mondja Pistike: - Bibibi nekem van 1 labdám! Erre Móricka megint felszalad: - Anyu nekem is van labdám? - Persze Móricka. Móricka ismét lemegy a játszóra. Mondja Pistike: - Bibibi nekem van egy kistestvérem! Felszalad Móricka: - Anyu nekem is van kistestvérem? - Persze Móricka csak még a hasamban. Leszalad Móricka mondja: - Bibibi nekem is van kistestvérem csak Anyu lenyelte!


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Egyszer a pápa elhatározta, hogy kitiltja a zsidókat a Vatikánból. A zsidók felháborodtak, ezért a pápa beleegyezett, hogy ha egy zsidó le tudja győzni teológiai vitában, maradhatnak. A zsidók egy bölcsességéről ismert rabbit választanak, hogy kiálljon a pápával a vallási párbajra. A rabbi azt mondja, hogy tegyék érdekesebbé a vitát és egyiküknek se legyen szabad beszélni. A pápa beleegyezett. A vita napján a pápa és a rabbi leültek egymással szemben, a hívek köréjük gyűltek. A pápa felemelte három ujját. A rabbi erre felmutatta egy ujját. A pápa egy kört rajzolt a levegőbe. A rabbi erre a földre mutatott. A pápa elővett egy ostyát és egy pohár bort. A rabbi erre elővett egy almát. A pápa ekkor felállt: - Feladom - mondta. - Te túl bölcs vagy, rabbi. Maradhattok. Később megkérdezik a pápát a bíborosok: - Mit beszélt a rabbival? - Először felmutattam három ujjamat, hogy a Szentháromságra emlékeztessem. Ő felmutatta egy ujját jelezve, hogy egy Isten van mindkét vallásban. Ezután rajzoltam egy kört a levegobe, mutatva, hogy Isten mindenhol ott van körülöttünk. Erre a földre mutatott, jelezve, hogy Isten itt is van, velünk. Ekkor elővettem egy ostyát és egy pohár bort, megmutatva, hogy Isten feloldoz a bűneink alól. Ő elővett egy almát, hogy az eredendő bűnre emlékeztessen. Mindenre volt válasza. Mit tehettem volna? Közben a zsidók is körbeveszik a rabbit: - Mi történt, rabbi? - Először azt mutatta, hogy három napunk van elhagyni a várost. Mutattam, hogy EGY zsidó sem fog elmenni. Ezután körbemutatott, jelezve, hogy az egész várost megtisztítja a zsidóktól. A földre mutattam, jelezve, hogy mind itt maradunk. - És utána? A rabbi vállat vont: - Nem tudom. Elővette az ebédjét, mire én is.


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Az alkoholista odamegy egy emberhez és azt kérdezi: -Mikor lehet látni a Loncnesy-szörnyet? -Hát olyan 5 Wiskie után!


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Egy bácsi megy a lovaskocsijával. Észreveszi, hogy egy szép nő stoppol, felveszi és elkezd vele beszélgetni.-Maga hova szeretne menni?-Kumpeszérre megyek!-Szerencséd van, pont oda tartok én is.Tovább beszélgetnek...-Amúgy a héten maga a harmadik terhes nő, akit szállítok.-De én nem is vagyok terhes.-Na de még nem vagyunk Kumpeszéren!


----------



## deki85 (2015 Október 25)

pff de hülyeségek a hozzászolások


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Megy a nyuszika a sivatagban. Már majdnem éhen hal, mikor szomjan hal.


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Két rendőr beszélget. -Hallodat Bélát nem szombaton hanem vasárnap temetik. Mire a másik . -Miért jobban van ?


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Egy férfi bemegy az orvoshoz: - Doktor úr, segítsen rajtam! Éjjelente nem tudok aludni, még altatóval sem, így nappal mindig álmos vagyok, és gyakran elbóbiskolok munka közben. A főnököm azt mondta, hogy kirúg, ha még egyszer el merek aludni. - Sebaj, van itt egy új, bivalyerős altató, ebből a vegyen be egyet lefekvés előtt és minden rendben lesz. A férfi hazamegy, és lefekvés előtt két pirulát is bevesz egy helyett, hogy tutira menjen. Reggel frissen ébred és elmegy a munkába. - Főnök úr, soha többé nem fogok elaludni munka közben! - Ennek örülök, de hol volt a múlt héten?


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Rajzóra van az iskolában, kérdi a tanár: - Móricka te mit rajzoltál? - Egy tehenet ami a mezőn legel. - Na de Móricka, teljesen üres a papírod, hol van itt a tehén? - Az előbb mondtam: elment a mezőre legelni!


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

- Jean! Mi volt ez a csörömpölés az utcán? - Egy autó be akart fordulni a mellékutcába, Uram. - És? - Nem volt mellékutca.


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Két szőke nő kapaszkodik egy rúdon a láva fölött. Egyik mondja: - Milyen forró ez a vasrúd! Megfújja a kezeit, és közben leesik. A másik mondja: - Ezt így kell csinálni! És külön külön megfújja a kezeit, majd folytatja: - És nem pedig így! És lepottyan ő is.


----------



## zlcsi (2015 Október 25)

Két informatikus beszélget. -Te, szerinted hány csaj lakik a kollégiumban? -1024. -Ez biztos? -Persze, kettő a tizediken


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

*Fény
(Pit)*

*Napfény, holdfény, lámpafény,
a fény ragyogó dolog!
Fény nélkül
minden sötét ugyebár.
A világot a fény mozgatja,
szemünk lényege is: fény.
Ó holnap, holnap!
Legyél a mánál fényesebb!*


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

"*Ha édes, nyeld le; ha savanyú, köpd ki."*


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

*"Gyorsan fűtött szoba hamar kihűl."*


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

"*Nem ítélhetsz, ha csak az egyik oldalt hallgatod meg."*


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

Petőfi Sándor EGY GONDOLAT BÁNT ENGEMET

Egy gondolat bánt engemet:
Ágyban, párnák közt halni meg!
Lassan hervadni el, mint a virág,
Amelyen titkos féreg foga rág,
Elfogyni lassan, mint a gyertyaszál,
Mely elhagyott, üres szobában áll.
Ne ily halált adj, Istenem,
Ne ily halált adj énnekem!
Legyek fa, melyen villám fut keresztül,
Vagy melyet szélvész csavar ki tövestül;
Legyek kőszirt, mit a hegyről a völgybe
Eget-földet rázó mennydörgés dönt le… —
Ha majd minden rabszolga-nép
Jármát megunva síkra lép
Pirosló arccal és piros zászlókkal
És a zászlókon eme szent jelszóval:
„Világszabadság!”
S ezt elharsogják,
Elharsogják kelettől nyúgatig,
S a zsarnokság velök megütközik:
Ott essem el én,
A harc mezején,
Ott folyjon az ifjui vér ki szivembül,
S ha ajkam örömteli végszava zendül,
Hadd nyelje el azt az acéli zörej,
A trombita hangja, az ágyudörej,
S holttestemen át
Fújó paripák
Száguldjanak a kivivott diadalra,
S ott hagyjanak engemet összetiporva. —
Ott szedjék össze elszórt csontomat,
Ha jön majd a nagy temetési nap,
Hol ünnepélyes, lassu gyász-zenével
És fátyolos zászlók kiséretével
A hősöket egy közös sírnak adják,
Kik érted haltak, szent világszabadság!


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

József Attila - Tiszta Szívvel
Nincsen apám, se anyám,
se istenem, se hazám,
se bölcsőm, se szemfedőm,
se csókom, se szeretőm.

Harmadnapja nem eszek,
se sokat, se keveset.
Húsz esztendőm hatalom,
húsz esztendőm eladom.

Hogyha nem kell senkinek,
hát az ördög veszi meg.
Tiszta szívvel betörök,
ha kell, embert is ölök.

Elfognak és felkötnek,
áldott földdel elfödnek
s halált hozó fű terem
gyönyörűszép szívemen.


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

Major Zsuzsanna - Téli rege
Egy megkopott arcú szürke világ,
Meztelen tájak, a jég muzsikál.
Ringat a bánat, nincs, aki már
Két keze közt óv, szűnni muszáj...

Tüll-puha hó hull, csillan a táj,
Röppen a szellő, rezdül az ág.
Őszül az erdő, s zord mosolyán
Táncol az éjben a csalfa magány...


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

"Könnyen színlel nem-érzett bánatot
A hazug szív."
Shakespeare


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

"Jöjjön, aminek kell,
A legszörnyűbb nap is csak lefut egyszer."
Shakespeare


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

"Közös, hogy meghal, aki él,
S természet útján szebb valóra kél."
Shakespeare


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

"Nem vagyok vidám ; mégis úgy teszek,
S a látszat eltakarja a valót."
Shakespeare


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

"Ó jaj, a hű szerelmek folyama, 
amennyit én olvastam vagy regében
hallottam, kényelmes nem volt soha."
Shakespeare


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

"Mindenki bírja a fájdalmat, kivéve azt, aki érzi."
Shakespeare


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

Best
"Kételd, a nap hogy forgandó,
Kételd, csillagtűz ragyog;
A valót, hogy igazmondó:
Csak ne azt, hogy hű vagyok."
Shakespeare


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

"A nagy emberek nem születnek nagynak, de azzá lesznek."
Mario Puzo


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

"Minden embernek joga van életében egy nagy őrültséghez."
Mario Puzo


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!
Paulo Coelho


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

Amit a szem nem lát, a szív azt is érzi.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## khetti (2015 Október 26)

Nem az a fájdalom, amitől könnyes a szem, hanem amit egy életen át hordunk mosolyogva, csendesen.
Goethe


----------



## joshsword (2015 Október 26)

Kösz szépen!


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

1


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

2


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

3


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

4


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

5


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

6


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

7


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

8


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

9


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

10


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

11


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

12


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

13


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

14


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

15


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

16


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

17


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

18


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

19


----------



## Miniboy2000 (2015 Október 28)

20


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

indítom a visszaszámlálást


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

17


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

16


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

15


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

14


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

13


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

12


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

11


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

10


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

9


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

8


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

7


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

6


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

5


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

4


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

3


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

2


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

1


----------



## Ligeti Lea (2015 November 3)

0


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: DIAGNÓZIS *




Romló szememben
egyre szebbnek tűnnek a 
romlandó dolgok.


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: EGY ALKAT *




"Bennem nem bízik senki,
csak én sem. Ez van.
És ez se biztos."


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: INTERJÚ *




– Hogy vagy?
– Elmondhatatlanul...!


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: MŰHELY-MÉRLEG *




Eldobni egy rossz
verset: többet ér, mint két
jó verset írni.


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: AZ IGAZSÁGOK EGYIKE *




"Régebben vagyok
buta mint te okos – hát
illő, hogy tisztelj."


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: RÜKVERC *




Voltam mámoros
Mozart-dallam-koromban.
Bach-józan vagyok.


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: ÉLET-GYÓNÁS *




Bevallom: _mindent_
senkiért se tennék meg
– még magamért sem.


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: A MÁSODIK ELJÖVETELRE VÁRÓKNAK *




– Ide, mégegyszer?!


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: KONCEPCIÓ *




Én nem sokáig
szeretnék élni, hanem
csak jól és szépen.


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: DEKALOGOSZ-KOMMENTÁR *




Minden parancs, mely
teljesíthetetlen: csak
demoralizál.


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: DIÁKFOHÁSZ *




Hal ne tanítson
röpülni és ne madár
tanítson úszni...!


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: KIKAPCSOLÓDÁS *




Erről a pohár
vízről csak ez a pohár
víz jut eszembe.


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: KÍSÉRŐLEVÉL *




Amit én küldök
neked: tükör: nem portré:
belé nézz, ne rá.


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: IFJÚSÁG *




Az ember még az
árnyékára is büszke
– hiszen ő veti!


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: MEGNYUGTATÓ, SZÉP ÜZENET *




Testem már veszti lelkemet.
– Csak takarít, ki eltemet.


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: SMS A KULTÚRSÁTORBÓL *




egy már összedőlt
s egy még föl nem épült ház
között lakhatok


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: UTÓPIA *




l e n n i lenne jó:
tenyészet és enyészet
nász és gyász _fölött_


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: ÉLVE – VAGY HALVA *




_összeszeretni:_
elhagyási szerződés.
Megszeghetetlen


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: KONFESSZIÓ *




A szabadesés
tévedhetetlensége,
amiben hiszek.


----------



## Pauik Annamária (2015 November 3)

* Fodor Ákos: KOMPETENCIA-MEGOSZLÁS *




Bölcsek és hülyék
mindenhez értenek – a
többi szakember.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

4.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

5.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

6.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

7.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

8.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

9.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

10.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

11.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

12.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

13.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

14.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

15.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

16.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

17.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

18.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

19.


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

20.


----------



## Ambrus Lívia (2015 November 4)

Köszi az infókat!


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

a


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

b


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

c


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

d


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

e


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

f


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

g


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

h


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

i


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

j


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

k


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

l


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

m


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

n


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

o


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

p


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

r


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

s


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

t


----------



## tundeanya (2015 November 5)

u


----------



## okosgedeon (2015 November 6)

naspolya


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

sziasztok


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

gyorsan


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

beregisztráltam


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

anyukámat,


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

remélem,


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

most


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

már


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

önállóan


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

fogja


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

tudni


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

beszerezni


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

magának


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

az olvasnivalókat.


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

nagyon


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

jó


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

lenne


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

mindenkinek


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

főleg


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

nekem


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

mert


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

végre


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

nem


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

én


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

vadásznám


----------



## goldino (2015 November 7)

neki össze a könyveit.pff.


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

1


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

2


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

3


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

talán sikerül


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

majd feltölteni


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

6


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

trombita


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

szinti


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

gitár


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

hangfal


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

kábel


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

mikrofon


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

hajó


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

66


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

belépés


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

hamarosan


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

már


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

biztos


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

üdvözlet


----------



## lustige11 (2015 November 13)

mindenkinek


----------



## Aranyné Ildikó (2015 November 15)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget,hogy betekintést nyerhetek e távoli ország életébe!


----------



## Aranyné Ildikó (2015 November 15)

elég suta vagyok még itt,de igyekszem...


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

kezdhetem


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

elölről


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

az egészet


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

Megint 48 óra


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

Mit is írjak?


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

Sajnos vacak az idő


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

ez a tizedik


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

Felén már túl vagyok


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

Már csak 8 kell


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

Megnézem a molyon miket ajánlanak


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

Jó, hogy van ez az oldal


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

Remélem lesz hó karácsonykor


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

már csak 4-et kell írnom


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

jajj már milyen idegesítő emberek vannak


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

néha kiborít mikor értetlenkedik valaki


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

Célegyenesbe fordultam


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

Elvileg megvan már a 20


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2015 November 16)

De biztos ami biztos írok még vagy kettőt


----------



## trialboj (2015 November 16)

Szerintem valaki figyel engem! :O


----------



## Aranyné Ildikó (2015 November 18)

HÁT NEM SEMMI VAGY


----------



## Aranyné Ildikó (2015 November 18)

Hortenzia 1977 írta:


> Jó, hogy van ez az oldal


SZERINTEM IS


----------



## Aranyné Ildikó (2015 November 18)

Hortenzia 1977 írta:


> szeretek olvasni


Én is


----------



## Aranyné Ildikó (2015 November 18)

Hortenzia 1977 írta:


> néha kiborít mikor értetlenkedik valaki


Engem mindig


----------



## Aranyné Ildikó (2015 November 18)

Hortenzia 1977 írta:


> Mit is írjak?


Nálunk enyhe az idő


----------



## Aranyné Ildikó (2015 November 18)

Hortenzia 1977 írta:


> Megnézem a molyon miket ajánlanak


szoktál molyolni?


----------



## Aranyné Ildikó (2015 November 18)

Hortenzia 1977 írta:


> Remélem lesz hó karácsonykor


imádom a havas fák látványát


----------



## Aranyné Ildikó (2015 November 18)

trialboj írta:


> Szerintem valaki figyel engem! :O


én


----------



## tigris0512 (2015 November 20)

meg én is


----------



## Maljom33 (2015 November 21)

2


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

1


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

2


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

3


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

4


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

5


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

6


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

7


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

8


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

9


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

10


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

11


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

12


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

13


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

14


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

15


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

16


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

17


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

18


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

19


----------



## Lágler Ákos (2015 November 21)

20


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

1


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

2


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

3


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

4


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

5


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

6


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

7


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

8


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

9


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

10


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

11


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

12


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

13


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

14


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

15


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

16


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

17


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

18


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

19


----------



## Horváthné Takács Eszter (2015 November 21)

20


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

1


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

2


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

3


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

4


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)




----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)




----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

9


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

10


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

11


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

12


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

13


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

első hozzászólásom!


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

14


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> első hozzászólásom!


2.!!


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

15


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

már 3!


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

16


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> már 3!


már csak 16 kell!


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

17


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

18


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> már csak 16 kell!


jól számoltam?


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

19


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> jól számoltam?


14 még


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

20


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> 14 még


dreizehn


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> dreizehn


Ocean's Twelve


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> Ocean's Twelve


tizenegy csak!!!


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> tizenegy csak!!!


zehn


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> zehn


nine - neun - aztán eight -acht, seven - sieben


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> nine - neun - aztán eight -acht, seven - sieben


nekem nyolc


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> nekem nyolc


egy hetes vs. egyhetes


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> egy hetes vs. egyhetes


hathat a 6!


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> hathat a 6!



ÖT kicsi majom ugrál az ágyon...


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> ÖT kicsi majom ugrál az ágyon...


Four little monkeys jumping on the bed...


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> Four little monkeys jumping on the bed...


HÁROM a magyar igazság!


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> HÁROM a magyar igazság!


KÉT dudás nem fér meg egy csárdában!


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> KÉT dudás nem fér meg egy csárdában!


Kettőről az EGYre jutottunk!


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> Kettőről az EGYre jutottunk!


Vajon sikerült? Csak pozitívan!


----------



## nj700 (2015 November 22)

nj700 írta:


> Vajon sikerült? Csak pozitívan!


(Biztonsági ráadás - nem erős a matekom)


----------



## Maljom33 (2015 November 25)




----------



## Maljom33 (2015 November 25)

19


----------



## Maljom33 (2015 November 25)




----------



## Maljom33 (2015 November 25)




----------



## Maljom33 (2015 November 25)

15


----------



## tyukanyo76 (2015 November 29)

Hát akkor én is elkezdem itt, mert már 7 hozzászólást írtam, de nincs időm a 20 összegyűjteni


----------



## tyukanyo76 (2015 November 29)

9


----------



## tyukanyo76 (2015 November 29)

Már 11


----------



## tyukanyo76 (2015 November 29)

Már 13


----------



## tyukanyo76 (2015 November 29)

14


----------



## tyukanyo76 (2015 November 29)

16


----------



## tyukanyo76 (2015 November 29)

19


----------



## tyukanyo76 (2015 November 29)

19


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Szuper, köszi a tippet!


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Akkor nemesb-e a lélek, ha tűri balsorsa minden nyűgét s nyilait;


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Vagy, ha kiszáll tenger fájdalma ellen,s fegyvert ragadva véget vet neki?


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Mert ki viselné a kor gúny-csapásait, zsarnok bosszúját, hivatalnak packázásait.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

S mind a rúgást, mellyel méltatlanok bántalmazzák a tűrő érdemet.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Lenni vagy nem lenni ez itt a kérdés.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Inkább tűrni a jelen gonoszt, mint ismeretlenek felé sietni? –


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Eképp az öntudat belőlünk, belőlünk mind gyávát csinál.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Megvallva az igazat, rettentő gaz nép figyel rám.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Őrült beszéd, de van benne rendszer.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

A lét vagy a nem lét kérdése ez.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Csodálatos, hogy gyakran az őrültség eltalálja,


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Mit a józanész nem bírna oly szerencsésen megoldani.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Lessétek el mi bántja titkon úgy, mit, tudva, tán megorvosolhatunk.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

A kárpit mögül bátran kilessük e találkozást.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Láncra verjük a rettegést. Nagyon szabadlábon jár.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Én meglehetős becsületes vagyok: Mégis oly dolgokkal vádolhatnám magam,


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Hogy jobb lett volna, ha anyám világra sem szül.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Igen, büszke vagyok, bosszúálló, nagyravágyó;


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Egy intésemre több vétek áll készen, mint amennyi gondolatom van.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Ily fickók, mint én, mit is mászkáljanak ég és föld között.


----------



## gyz007 (2015 December 3)

Cinkos gazemberek vagyunk mindnyájan, egynek se higgy közülünk.


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*Három olyan dolog van, amelyet mindig eltanulhat a felnőtt a gyerektől: hogy kell ok nélkül örülni, hogy kell mindig valamilyen foglalatosságba merülni, és hogy kell kíméletlenül kiharcolnia magának azt, amit ő akar.*

_*Paulo Coelho*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*A gyermek világra nyitott lény. A simogatásra simogatással, a jókedvre jó kedvvel, tevékenységre tevékenységgel felel.*

_*Mérei Ferenc*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*Akkor jó a világ, ha jó benne gyereknek lenni.*

_*Véghelyi Balázs*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*A gyermeknevelés kreatív vállalkozás. Inkább művészet, semmint tudomány.*

_*Bettelheim*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*A felnőtt azt csinál, amit akar, a gyereknek pedig azt kell csinálni, amit a felnőtt akar.*

_*Janikovszky Éva*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*Gyermekeinket nem megvédeni kell az élet nehézségeitől, hanem alkalmassá tenni őket azok leküzdésére.*

_*Gieter György*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*A gyerek nem tulajdon! Megtiszteltetés, hogy ránk bízta magát, hogy bevezessük a világba.*

_*Popper Péter*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*A gyermek a legtökéletesebb teremtmény, mert egyedül ő tudja megalkotni saját egyéniségét. A gyermek lelke lágy viaszhoz vagy fehér papírhoz hasonló, ahová magának a gyermeknek kell belevésni a képzeteket.*

_*Maria Montessori*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*A legtöbb, amit gyermekeinknek adhatunk: gyökerek és szárnyak.*

_*Hodding Carter*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*A gyermekeknek nagyobb szükségük van példaképre,*

*mint bírálatra.*

_*Joseph Joubert*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*Mire felneveled a gyerekeidet, megtanulod,*

*mivel tartozol szüleidnek.*

_*Miguel Tirado Zarco*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*A gyermeki lét nagy titka nem az, hogy gyermekeinknek sokat kell tanulniuk tőlünk, hanem az, hogy nekünk kell sokat tanulnunk gyermekeinktől.*

_*Menachem Mendel Schneerson*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*A legnagyobb ajándék, amit gyermekünknek adhatunk,*

*a feltétlen szeretet, a széttárt karok és egy készséges fül.*


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*Mert az ember – ezt egyre inkább hiszem – csak annyit ér és csak annyira ember, amennyire meg tudja őrizni lelke egy zugában az örök gyermeket.*

_*Márai Sándor*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*A Földet nem örökségül kaptuk, hanem gyermekeinktől kölcsönözzük azt.*

_*i*_*ndián közmondás*


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*Egy gyermek élete olyan, mint egy papírlap, melyen minden arra járó nyomot hagy.*

_*kínai közmondás*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*A gyerek feje nem edény, amit meg kell tölteni,*

*hanem fáklya, amit lángra kell lobbantani*

_*Galileo Galilei*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*A gyermek akkor emlékezik rád holnap, ha ma vagy vele.*

_*Steffen T. Kraehmer*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*Miközben megpróbálunk mindent megtanítani gyermekeinknek az életről, gyermekeink megtanítják nekünk, hogy miről is szól az élet.*

_*Angela Schwindt*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*Aggaszt bennünket, hogy holnap mi lesz a gyermekünkből, arról azonban megfeledkezünk, hogy már most is valaki.*

_*Stacia Tauscher*_


----------



## Vándordiák (2015 December 5)

*Szeresd egészségedet, mert ez a jelen!*

*Védd a kisgyermeket, mert ő a jövő!*

*Őrizd szüleid egészségét, mert a múltban épül fel*

*a jelen és a jövő!*

_*Bárczi Gusztáv*_


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

A leghosszabb út is egy lépéssel kezdődik...


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

2 Kétszer kettő néha öt


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

3 a magyar igazság


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

4


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

5-let kellene


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

6-hatós módszer


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

7 Minden kezdet nehéz, különösen, ha meg van nehezítve


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

8 Nekem is


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

9 Ez már majdnem félút


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

10 Ennek a fele se tréfa


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

11 sok kicsi sokra megy


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

12 már egy tucat


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

13 Legyen szerencsénk


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

14 = 2x7


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

15 meg még öt


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

16


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

17


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

18


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

19


----------



## Amanda33 (2015 December 5)

20 Itt a vége fuss el véle


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

1


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

2


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

3


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

4


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

5


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

6


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

7


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

8


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

9


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

10


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

11


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

12


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

13


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

14


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

15


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

16


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

17


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

18


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

19


----------



## Annapanna (2015 December 6)

20 jippijjé


----------



## okosgedeon (2015 December 7)

20


----------



## Balukap. (2015 December 8)

21


----------



## Balukap. (2015 December 9)

22


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

énis


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

2


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

3


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

4


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

5


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

6


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

7


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

8


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

9


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

10


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

11


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

12


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

12


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

14


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

15


----------



## pogf (2015 December 10)

16


----------



## pogf (2015 December 12)

17


----------



## pogf (2015 December 12)

18


----------



## pogf (2015 December 12)

19


----------



## pogf (2015 December 12)

20


----------



## pogf (2015 December 12)

21


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

Első hozzászólás


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

könyv


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

virágos


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

világos


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

náthás


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

szakácskönyv


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

béke


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

nyolcadik


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

karácsony


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

hópihe


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

csillag


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

holdvilág


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

szilveszter


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

pezsgő


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

tizenötödik


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

hétfő


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

vasárnap


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

szerda


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

csütörtök


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

péntek


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

talán ez a huszadik


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

vagy nem


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

vagy mégis


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

huszonegy


----------



## Magika1201 (2015 December 13)

huszonkettő


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

20


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

19


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

18


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

17


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

16


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

15


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

14


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

13


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

12


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

11


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

10


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

9


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

8


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

7


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

6


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

5


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

4


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

3


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

2


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

1


----------



## braza88 (2015 December 15)

21.


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

1. "mindennek ellentudok állni, csak a kísértésnek nem".


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

2. szatyor


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

3. köpök a királyra


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

- Jaqen éppúgy halott, mint Arry - mondta a férfi szomorúan -, és ígéreteket kell beváltanom.
Valar morghulis, Arya Stark.


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

lannister


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

értelmeshozzászólás
csata


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

ufó


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

romboló


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

ami eszembe jut


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

menni kell


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

szerda


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

csütörtök


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

étterem


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

trófea


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

tanács


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

kulcs


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

tatárjárás


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

történelem


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

tétel


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

medvetalp


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

galakszis


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

A sárkánynak három feje van.


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

- Renly barackkal kínált engem. A tárgyalásunkon. Gúnyolódott rajtam, szembeszállt velem,
fenyegetett és barackkal kínált. Azt hittem, kardot ránt, így én is a sajátomért nyúltam. Az lett
volna a célja vele, hogy gyávának látsszak? Vagy csak egy újabb értelmetlen tréfa volt a
részéről? Amikor arról beszélt, milyen édes a barack, a szavainak vajon volt valami rejtett
értelme? - A király megrázta a fejét, ahogy a kutya rázza meg a nyulat, hogy kitörje a nyakát.
- Csak Renly volt képes így felbosszantani egy gyümölccsel. ő hozta a fejére a végzetét az
árulásával, de én tényleg szerettem, Davos. Most már tudom. Esküszöm, úgy szállok sírba, hogy
az öcsém barackján jár az eszem.


----------



## Bberci (2015 December 16)

biztonság


----------



## Rythm02 (2015 December 16)

1


----------



## Rythm02 (2015 December 16)

2


----------



## Rythm02 (2015 December 16)

3


----------



## Rythm02 (2015 December 16)

4


----------



## Rythm02 (2015 December 16)

5


----------



## Rythm02 (2015 December 16)

6


----------



## Rythm02 (2015 December 16)

7


----------



## Rythm02 (2015 December 16)

8


----------



## Rythm02 (2015 December 16)

9


----------



## Rythm02 (2015 December 16)

10


----------



## Rythm02 (2015 December 16)

11


----------



## Akle9909 (2015 December 18)

1


----------



## Akle9909 (2015 December 18)

2


----------



## Akle9909 (2015 December 18)

3


----------



## Roberci (2015 December 18)

Bberci írta:


> bi





Bberci írta:


> biztonság


Szia. Mit èrtesz biztonságon. Mert sok rétü.


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Szeretek olvasni


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Kedvenceim a vámpíros könyvek


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Szeretem a csokoládés sütiket


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Négy lába van a kutyának


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Ötös találatot szeretnék a lottón


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Hat részt sikerült megszereznem Nalini könyveiből


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Hétszer már biztosan hozzászóltam


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Nyolc is lehet, talán


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Ez meg a kilencedik


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Tíz pont a fele


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Kizárt dolog, hogy még nem vagyok jó a szeren


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Tizenkettő egy tucat


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Na???


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

14!!!!


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

15 az öttel osztható!


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

16 nap az több mint két hét


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

17 nem értem...


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

18 szor, szer, ször


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

19 ez már majdnem annyi


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Yuppppiiiiiii!!!! És igen!!! Sikerült!! Hurrá! Meg minden!


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 19)

Ez a ráadás, ha véletlen rossz a számológép!


----------



## Roberci (2015 December 20)

Sárkányka9 írta:


> Négy lába van a kutyának


Szia. A fiamnak is van egy kistestü kutyusa, fehér és a minap néztem neki is négy lába van!


----------



## Roberci (2015 December 20)

Sárkányka9 írta:


> Kedvenceim a vámpíros könyvek


Szia. Szeretem a történelmi könyveket.


----------



## Roberci (2015 December 20)

Sárkányka9 írta:


> Ötös találatot szeretnék a lottón


Nem lenne rosz egy zsák pênz sem.


----------



## Roberci (2015 December 20)

Sárkányka9 írta:


> Szeretem a csokoládés sütiket


Némelyiktől hizni lehet. Vagy mindtől?


----------



## Sárkányka9 (2015 December 20)

Roberci írta:


> Némelyiktől hizni lehet. Vagy mindtől?


Mindegyiktől lehet hízni, ha olyan géneket örököltél, és ha mértéktelenül eszed..  Én is hajlamos vagyok többet enni, de megpróbálok néha mozogni is! Sajnos a csokis sütik mellett a lustálkodást is szeretem, egy jó könyvvel egy meleg kuckóban...


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

a


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

b


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

c


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

d


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

e


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent,
nekem szülőhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt
kis ország, messzeringó gyerekkorom világa.
Belőle nőttem én, mint fatörzsből gyönge ága
s remélem, testem is majd e földbe süpped el.
Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdepel
egy-egy bokor, nevét is, virágát is tudom,
tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az uton,
s tudom, hogy mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon
a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom.
Ki gépen száll fölébe, annak térkép e táj,
s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály;
annak mit rejt e térkép? gyárat s vad laktanyát,
de nékem szöcskét, ökröt, tornyot, szelíd tanyát;
az gyárat lát a látcsőn és szántóföldeket,
míg én a dolgozót is, ki dolgáért remeg,
erdőt, füttyös gyümölcsöst, szöllőt és sírokat,
a sírok közt anyókát, ki halkan sírogat,
s mi föntről pusztítandó vasút, vagy gyárüzem,
az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll s üzen,
piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek,
s a gyárak udvarában komondor hempereg;
és ott a park, a régi szerelmek lábnyoma,
a csókok íze számban hol méz, hol áfonya,
s az iskolába menvén, a járda peremén,
hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kőre léptem én,
ím itt e kő, de föntről e kő se látható,
nincs műszer, mellyel mindez jól megmutatható.
Hisz bűnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép,
s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk, mikor, hol és mikép,
de élnek dolgozók itt, költők is bűntelen,
és csecsszopók, akikben megnő az értelem,
világít bennük, őrzik, sötét pincékbe bújva,
míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újból a béke ujja,
s fojtott szavunkra majdan friss szóval ők felelnek.

Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg.

*(1944)*


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

*József Attila*
BETLEHEMI KIRÁLYOK

Adjonisten, Jézusunk, Jézusunk!
Három király mi vagyunk.
Lángos csillag állt felettünk,
gyalog jöttünk, mert siettünk,
kis juhocska mondta — biztos
itt lakik a Jézus Krisztus.
Menyhárt király a nevem.
Segíts, édes Istenem!

Istenfia, jónapot, jónapot!
Nem vagyunk mi vén papok.
Úgy hallottuk, megszülettél,
szegények királya lettél.
Benéztünk hát kicsit hozzád,
Üdvösségünk, égi ország!
Gáspár volnék, afféle
földi király személye.

Adjonisten, Megváltó, Megváltó!
Jöttünk meleg országból.
Főtt kolbászunk mind elfogyott,
fényes csizmánk is megrogyott,
hoztunk aranyat hat marékkal,
tömjént egész vasfazékkal.
Én vagyok a Boldizsár,
Aki szerecseny király.

Irul-pirul Mária, Mária,
boldogságos kis mama.
Hulló könnye záporán át
alig látja Jézuskáját.
A sok pásztor mind muzsikál.
Meg is kéne szoptatni már.
Kedves három királyok,
jóéjszakát kívánok!


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

*- Ady Endre - *

*Hiszek hitetlenül Istenben*
Hiszek hitetlenül Istenben,
Mert hinni akarok,
Mert sohse volt úgy rászorulva
Sem élő, sem halott.
Szinte ömölnek tört szivemből
A keserű igék,
Melyek tavaly még holtak voltak,
Cifrázott semmiség.

Most minden-minden imává vált,
Most minden egy husáng,
Mely veri szívem, testem, lelkem
S mely kegyes szomjuság.

Szépség, tisztaság és igazság,
Lekacagott szavak,
Óh, bár haltam volna meg akkor,
Ha lekacagtalak.

Szüzesség, jóság, bölcs derékség,
Óh, jaj, be kellettek.
Hiszek Krisztusban, Krisztust várok,
Beteg vagyok, beteg.

Meg-megállok, mint alvajáró
S eszmélni akarok
S szent káprázatokban előttem
Száz titok kavarog.

Minden titok e nagy világon
S az Isten is, ha van
És én vagyok a titkok titka,
Szegény, hajszolt magam.

Isten, Krisztus, Erény és sorban
Minden, mit áhitok
S mért áhitok? - ez magamnál is,
Óh, jaj, nagyobb titok.


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

*- József Attila - *

*A BŰN*
Zord bűnös vagyok, azt hiszem,
de jól érzem magam.
Csak az zavar e semmiben,
mért nincs bűnöm, ha van.
Hogy bűnös vagyok, nem vitás.
De bármit gondolok,
az én bűnöm valami más.
Tán együgyű dolog.

Mint fösvény eltünt aranyát,
e bűnt keresem én;
elhagytam érte egy anyát,
bár szivem nem kemény.

És meg is lelem egy napon
az erény hősein;
s hogy gyónjak, kávézni hivom
meg ismerőseim.

Elmondom: Öltem. Nem tudom
kit, talán az apám -
elnéztem, amint vére folyt
egy alvadt éjszakán.

Késsel szúrtam. Nem szinezem,
hisz emberek vagyunk
s mint megdöföttek, hirtelen
majd mi is lerogyunk.

Elmondom. S várom (várni kell),
ki fut, hogy dolga van;
megnézem, ki tünődik el;
ki retteg boldogan.

És észreveszek valakit,
ki szemmel, melegen
jelez, csak ennyit: Vannak itt
s te nem vagy idegen...

Ám lehet, bűnöm gyermekes
és együgyű nagyon.
Akkor a világ kicsi lesz
s én játszani hagyom.

Én istent nem hiszek s ha van,
ne fáradjon velem;
majd én föloldozom magam;
ki él, segít nekem.

1935. augusztus


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

*József Attila: Altató*


Lehúnyja kék szemét az ég,
lehúnyja sok szemét a ház,
dunna alatt alszik a rét -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.

Lábára lehajtja fejét,
alszik a bogár, a darázs,
vele alszik a zümmögés -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.

A villamos is aluszik,
s míg szendereg a robogás,
álmában csönget egy picit -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.

Alszik a széken a kabát,
szunnyadozik a szakadás,
máma már nemhasad tovább -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.

Szundít a lapda, meg a síp,
az erdõ, a kirándulás,
a jó cukor is aluszik -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.

A távolságot, mint üveg-
golyót, megkapod, óriás 
leszel, csak húnyd le kis szemed -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.

Tûzoltó leszel, s katona!
Vadakat terelõ juhász!
Látod, elalszik anyuka -
aludj el szépen kis Balázs.

1935. febr. 2.


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

*- Ady Endre - *

*Harc a Nagyúrral*
Megöl a disznófejű Nagyúr,
Éreztem, megöl, ha hagyom,
Vigyorgott rám és ült meredten:
Az aranyon ült, az aranyon,
Éreztem, megöl, ha hagyom.
Sertés testét, az undokot, én
Simogattam. Ő remegett.
„Nézd meg, ki vagyok” (súgtam neki)
S meglékeltem a fejemet,
Agyamba nézett s nevetett.

(Vad vágyak vad kalandorának
Tart talán?) S térdre hulltam ott.
A zúgó Élet partján voltunk,
Ketten voltunk, alkonyodott:
„Add az aranyod, aranyod.”

„Engem egy pillanat megölhet,
Nekem már várni nem szabad,
Engem szólítnak útra, kéjre
Titokzatos hívó szavak,
Nekem már várni nem szabad.”

„A te szivedet serte védi,
Az én belsőm fekély, galád.
Az én szivem mégis az áldott:
Az Élet marta fel, a Vágy.
Arany kell. Mennem kell tovább.”

„Az én jachtomra vár a tenger,
Ezer sátor vár énreám,
Idegen nap, idegen balzsam,
Idegen mámor, új leány,
Mind énreám vár, énreám.”

„Az egész élet bennem zihál,
Minden, mi új, felém üget,
Szent zűrzavar az én sok álmom,
Neked minden álmod süket,
Hasítsd ki hát aranyszügyed.”

Már ránk szakadt a bús, vak este.
Én nyöszörögtem. A habok
Az üzenetet egyre hozták:
Várunk. Van-e már aranyod?
Zúgtak a habok, a habok.

És összecsaptunk. Rengett a part,
Husába vájtam kezemet,
Téptem, cibáltam. Mindhiába.
Aranya csörgött. Nevetett.
Nem mehetek, nem mehetek.

Ezer este múlt ezer estre,
A vérem hull, hull, egyre hull,
Messziről hívnak, szólongatnak
És mi csak csatázunk vadul:
Én s a disznófejű Nagyúr.


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

*- Ady Endre - *


*A Halál rokona*
Én a Halál rokona vagyok,
Szeretem a tűnő szerelmet,
Szeretem megcsókolni azt,
Aki elmegy.
Szeretem a beteg rózsákat,
Hervadva ha vágynak, a nőket,
A sugaras, a bánatos
Ősz-időket.

Szeretem a szomorú órák
Kisértetes, intő hivását,
A nagy Halál, a szent Halál
Játszi mását.

Szeretem az elutazókat,
Sírókat és fölébredőket
S dér-esős, hideg hajnalon
A mezőket.

Szeretem a fáradt lemondást,
Könnyetlen sírást és a békét,
Bölcsek, poéták, betegek
Menedékét.

Szeretem azt, aki csalódott,
Aki rokkant, aki megállott,
Aki nem hisz, aki borus:
A világot.

Én a Halál rokona vagyok,
Szeretem a tűnő szerelmet,
Szeretem megcsókolni azt,
Aki elmegy.


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

*Radnóti Miklós: Erőltetett menet*

Bolond, ki földre rogyván fölkél és újra lépked,
s vándorló fájdalomként mozdít bokát és térdet,
de mégis útnak indul, mint akit szárny emel,
s hiába hívja árok, maradni úgyse mer,
s ha kérdezed, miért nem? még visszaszól talán,
hogy várja őt az asszony s egy bölcsebb, szép halál.
Pedig bolond a jámbor, mert ott az otthonok
fölött régóta már csak a perzselt szél forog,
hanyattfeküdt a házfal, eltört a szilvafa,
és félelemtől bolyhos a honni éjszaka.
Ó, hogyha hinni tudnám: nemcsak szivemben hordom
mindazt, mit érdemes még, s van visszatérni otthon;
ha volna még! s mint egykor a régi hűs verandán
a béke méhe zöngne, míg hűl a szilvalekvár,
s nyárvégi csönd napozna az álmos kerteken,
a lomb között gyümölcsök ringnának meztelen,
és Fanni várna szőkén a rőt sövény előtt,
s árnyékot írna lassan a lassu délelőtt, -
de hisz lehet talán még! a hold ma oly kerek!
Ne menj tovább, barátom, kiálts rám! s fölkelek!


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 20)

*Radnóti Miklós: Bájoló*



Rebbenő szemmel
ülök a fényben,
rózsafa ugrik
át a sövényen,
ugrik a fény is,
gyűlik a felleg,
surran a villám
s már feleselget
fenn a magasban
dörgedelem vad
dörgedelemmel,
kékje lehervad
lenn a tavaknak
s tükre megárad,
jöjj be a házba,
vesd le ruhádat,
már esik is kint,
vesd le az inged,
mossa az eső
össze szivünket.

1942


----------



## kakalin (2015 December 21)

December az úton
szánkóval szalad,
karácsonyi kedvvel
kincset osztogat.
Piros ünnepet hoz,
fenyők illatát,
hóember a kertben
kicsípi magát!


----------



## kakalin (2015 December 21)

A karácsony akkor szép, 
hogyha fehér hóba lép, 
nem is sárba, latyakba... 
Ropog a hó alatta.


----------



## kakalin (2015 December 21)

Álmodik a fenyőfácska
odakinn az erdőn.
Ragyogó lesz a ruhája,
ha az ünnep eljön.


----------



## kakalin (2015 December 21)

Karácsony délután
lassan jön az alkony.
Kíváncsiság bujkál
minden gyermekarcon.


----------



## kakalin (2015 December 21)

A bent didergő éjszakát
sejlő fényremény fűti át
szív öröme feldereng
benső béke csöndje cseng
nyugalom derűje száll
s angyalok ideje jár.


----------



## kakalin (2015 December 21)

Ahány csengő: csendüljön, 
ahány gyerek: örüljön, 
ahány gyertya: mind égjen, 
karácsonyi szépségben.


----------



## kakalin (2015 December 21)

Ahány csengő: csendüljön, 
ahány gyerek: örüljön, 
ahány gyertya: mind égjen, 
karácsonyi szépségben.


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> Tizenhatodik. XVI. Lajos francia király - nem mondhatni, hogy természetes halált halt...


Így utólag igaz. De abban a korban lehet az volt a "természetes".


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> Tizedik. Egy olyan budapesti kerület, ahol nem szívesen laknék.


Na ott én se.


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> És a tizenegyedik. Emlékszik még valaki a Jazz+Az nevű együttesre?


Szerintem nem vagyok egyedül vele: igen! Geszti nagy ász!


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> Tizenkilencedik. Több szempontból is a kedvenc századom.


Érdekes, nekem is!


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> Tizenhetedik. Tudtátok, hogy ez svédül így hangzik: "sjuttonde"?


No ezt speciel nem tudtam. De az az igazság, bármilyen számot kérdeznél, azt se tudnám svédül... :-(


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> Tizenötödik. A 21. században a tizenötödik évet írjuk.


...de már nem sokáig!


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> Tizennyolcadik. Mindenki életében fontos ez a születésnap.


Igaz! Csak az a kár, nekem azóta elmúlott másik 30.....


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> Huszadik. Jelentem, befejeztem.


Jó neked! Én még gyúrok rajta!


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> Tizennegyedik. Erről Batthyány Lajos jut eszembe.


Nekem erről, speciel semmi...


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> Tizenharmadik. Havi fizetés. Na az már nincs.


Ha nekem még van, nagyon ciki...?


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> Ötödik. Anno a lakótelepen az ötödik emeleten laktam.


Hmmmm, én a negyediknél feljebb sose jutottam.... Mármint lakóként.


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> Negyedik. Negyedik éve dolgozom a jelenlegi munkahelyemen.


Én viszont 4. emeleten laktam pár évig. De nem szerettem....


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

saca 58 írta:


> Nagyon szeretek olvasni, remélem a 20.hsz után sikerül is.


Hihi, ez tetszik! Remélem neked összejött! Én még reszelek rajt kicsit....


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> Második. A második születésnapomra nem emlékszem.


Szerintem nem vagy vele egyedül! Pl én se emlékszem...


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

vepete írta:


> Harmadik. Harmadik osztályban iskolát váltottam.


Én kihúztam egy suliban, bár nem nagyon szerettem...


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

saca 58 írta:


> Jól csak a szívével lát az ember.


Milyen igaz!


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

saca 58 írta:


> Ez az első hozzászólásom, már csak 19-kell


Nekem már csak 4!


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

saca 58 írta:


> A citromízű banán nem finom.


Honnan tudod?


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

saca 58 írta:


> Nyugtával dicsérd a napot.


Sajna ilyenkor télen ez hamar bekövetkezik, viszont így hamarabb lehet dicsérni!


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

saca 58 írta:


> Szolnokon esik a hó.


És szerinted idén még fog...?


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

saca 58 írta:


> 19 vagy egy híján húsz.


Igen, ez már a célegyenes!


----------



## comicsbubu (2015 December 21)

saca 58 írta:


> Szerettem a XX.századot, és a 20.hsz-t!


Vajon hányan vagyunk ezzel így?


----------



## kasidomokos (2015 December 23)

Szerintem nagyon sokan!


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

szólánc


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 2


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 3


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 4


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 5


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 6


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 7


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 8


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 9


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 10


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 11


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 12


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 13


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 14


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 15


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 16


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 17


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 18


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 19


----------



## gayguybp (2015 December 24)

köszi 20!
Köszi, köszi, köszi!


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 December 24)

Sziasztok!
Karácsonyi jókívánságaitokat ide írhatjátok
http://canadahun.com/temak/2015-canadahun-karacsonyi-partyja-dec-24-este-6-tol.55564/
vers, zenés videó, vagy amit szeretnétek. ​


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

zlcsi írta:


> Egy turista odamegy egy farmerhez: -Szépek a tehenei. -A feketék igen. -És a fehérek? -Hát azok is... -Aztán tejet adnak rendesen? -A feketék igen. -És a fehérek? -Hát azok is... -Aztán finom a húsuk? -A feketék finomak. -És a fehérek? -Hát azok is... -Mondja csak,miért mondja mindig külön a fekete és a fehér teheneket? -Azért mert a feketék az enyémek. -És a fehérek? -Hát azok is...


Tetszik!


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

zlcsi írta:


> Medve áll a gyógyszertárnál és mondja: - 60 óvszert legyen szives. Hátúl két nyuszi mikor meghallja a ezt elkezdenek röhögni a medvén. Erre a medve hátranéz és mondja: - Na jó, még kérek kettőt.


Tetszik


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

zlcsi írta:


> Négy üzletember elmegy teniszezni. Mikor befejezik, egyikük elmegy fizetni, a többiek pedig elkezdenek társalogni: - Az én fiam olyan sikeres, hogy a múltkor egy házat vett egy barátjának. - Az semmi, az én fiamnak olyan jól megy, hogy nemrégiben két Mercedeszt vett az üzlettársának - mondja a másik. - Az én fiam tőzsdézik, és annyit keresett, hogy egy csomó részvényt adott egy ismerősének ajándékba - kontráz a harmadik. Közben visszajön a negyedik, kérdik tőle is, hogy mi újság a fiával? - Ne is mondjátok, az én fiam homokos. Nem vagyok rá büszke, de azért jól boldogul. A múltkor is kapott a barátaitól egy házat, két Mercedeszt és egy csomó részvényt...


Szuper


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

zlcsi írta:


> Elszegődik Gazsi egy hajóra. A kapitány sorra megmutatja neki a hajó legfontosabb részeit. Gazsinak egyszer csak feltűnik a fedélzeten egy jó nagy hordó. Megkérdezi a kapitányt, hogy mi az. – Hát az a kielégítő hordó. – Az meg mi a fene? – Tudod, ha éppen rád jön, akkor beledugod ebbe a lyukba itt a hordón, és akkor elélvezel. – Jaj de jó! És mikor lehet ezt a hordót használni? – Minden nap, csak kedden nem használhatod. – És miért? – Mert, akkor te vagy a hordóban.


Ez régi, de jó!


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

zlcsi írta:


> A székely bácsi ül a vonaton.Látja hogy egy fiu és egy lány beszélget: -Ugy fáj az arcom.-mondja a lány.A fiu megpuszilja.-Már nem is fáj. Megint mondja a lány: -Ugy fáj a szám.-a fiu megcsokolja.-Már nem is fáj. Erre megszolal a székely bácsi: -Elnézést doktor úr,aranyeret nem gyógyit


Jóóó...


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

zlcsi írta:


> Egy porszívóügynök betolakodik egy házba, és a háziasszony minden tiltakozása ellenére nagy rakás száraz lócitromot szór a szoba közepére. A nő felháborodik: - Mit képzel? - Asszonyom, ígérem, amit ez a csodálatos porszívó nem szed fel, azt én magam fogom megenni! - Akkor teszek rá magának egy kis tejszínhabot, mert nincs áram a házban.


Szupi...


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

zlcsi írta:


> Két férfi üldögél a kocsmában, az egyik odaszól a másiknak: - Te, komám, mikor születtél? - 1961 február 3.-án. - Érdekes, én is akkor születtem. Hol születtél? - Szegeden. - Ez furcsa, én is ott születtem. Iskolába hova jártál? - A Deák Ferenc középiskolába. - Hihetetlen, én is oda jártam. Arra megy a pincér, az első fickó odaszól neki: - Figyeljen csak,ilyet még nem hallott! Én és ez a fickó ugyanakkor születtünk, ugyanott, sőt még iskolába is egy helyre jártunk! A pincér bólogat, majd visszamegy a pult mögé. Kérdi a csapos: - Mi újság? - Á, semmi különös, a Szabó ikrek már megint holtrészegek...


Cool!


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

zlcsi írta:


> A rendőr felesége otthon van három férfival. Mikor a férj hazajön, a három ember kimegy az erkélyre elbújni, de csak három zsákot találnak, és abba bújnak bele. Bemegy a rendőr a felesége szobájába: - Tudom, hogy megcsalsz, most is férfi volt nálad! Kimegy az erkélyre meglátja a három zsákot, az egyikbe belerúg, az elkezd ugatni. - Ebben csak egy kutya van - gondolja a rendőr. Belerúg a másikba, az elkezd nyávogni. - gondolja ez biztos csak egy macska. Belerúg a harmadikba, semmi. Belerúg még egyet, megint semmi. Belerúg egy kurva nagyot, a pasi a zsákban végre megszólal: - Krumpli vagyok, nem érted bazdmeg, krumpli!


Jóóóó


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

gayguybp írta:


> köszi 20!
> Köszi, köszi, köszi!


Kösz


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

taylormlap írta:


> 32


33 én nyertem...


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

11


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

12


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

13


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

14


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

15


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

16


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

17


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

18


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

19


----------



## NemethF6331 (2015 December 24)

20


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 25)

virita írta:


> "És érezzék egy kézfogásból rólad?
> hogy jót akarsz és te is tiszta jó vagy.
> S egy tekintetük elhitesse véled,
> Szép dologért élsz és érdemes élned." (Váci Mihály)



Ez az egyik kedvenc idézetem!


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 25)

"Az ünnep nem egy nap. Az ajándék nem a fa alatt vár. Az igazi ajándék az Életben vár. És a karácsony maga az ajándék. Akit az Élettől kapunk. Nekem te vagy a karácsony."
Csitáry-Hock Tamás


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 25)

A karácsony nem a fáról szól, sem a magyalról, a templomról, vagy az ajándékról. Mert ha mindezt meg is kapod, nem ér semmit, ha nincsen együtt a családod.
Erica világa c. film


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 25)

Aki jót tett, hallgasson. 
Beszéljen róla az, aki kapta. 
(Seneca)


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

virita írta:


> A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

virita írta:


> A legjobb gyémánt az, mely nem tűr karcolást.
> A legnemesebb szív pedig az, mely inkább vérzik, sem hogy sebezne mást.


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Szokták mondani, hogy felgyorsult a világ, de igazából nem a világ, hanem mi, emberek, pontosabban a pénz gyorsította fel – mi pedig hagyjuk magunkat az orrunknál fogva vezetni szép pórázokon, miközben észre sem vesszük, hogy a fogyasztói társadalom csapdáiban vergődünk, különféle csilivili státusszimbólumok rabjaként.
Für Anikó


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Az élet olyan, mint a hullámok, némelyikük átutazza az egész óceánt, míg mások két-három finom mozdulat után kifutnak a partra.
Sara Crowe


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Élek. Ez elég ok a boldogságra.
Rékasi Károly


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Csak egy életünk van, és ebben az életünkben mindannyian tévedünk eleget, és idővel tanulunk is a hibáinkból - de addigra már lassan vége az egésznek...
Richard Feynman


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Hiszek az életben. Szeretem a hullámzásait. Azt, hogy hol ad, hol vesz.
Psota Irén


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Fénysebességgel száguldunk át az életen, és nem érezzük a fájdalmat, amelyet a testünk/lelkünk érez. (...) Cserbenhagynak, kihúzzák lábunk alól a talajt, saját mércénknek sem tudunk megfelelni, s míg egész életünkben küzdünk ezekkel a nehéz érzelmekkel, a velük járó sebezhetőségről nem veszünk tudomást.
Daniel Gottlieb


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Nem avatkozom más magánügyeibe. Ez a hosszú élet titka.
Lőrincz L. László


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Az élet gyakran tűnik reménytelennek és túlságosan bonyolultnak, hogy higgyünk a boldog befejezésben.
Colleen Houc


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Éld a jelent, és ne kutasd a válaszokat mindenre, mert lehet, hogy egyszer megkapod őket, aminek majd nem biztos, hogy örülni fogsz!
Popovics Tamás


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Nem önmagában az élet az, ami fontos (...), hanem hogy jól éljük le.
Halhatatlanok c. film


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Nem az a helyes kérdés, hogy mi van a halál után, vagy hogy mikor fogunk meghalni, hiszen ezt nem mi fogjuk eldönteni, hanem az, hogy mit tehetünk addig, amíg élünk. Meggyőződésem, hogy az egyik legnagyobb felfedezés az életünkben az lehet, hogy van élet a halál ELŐTT. Ahelyett, hogy azzal foglalkoznánk, mikor fog véget érni az életünk, és mi fog történni azután, sokkal jobban tesszük, ha arra koncentrálunk, mi mindent tehetünk ma, holnap, minden egyes napon, amit addig ajándékba kaptunk.
Szabó Péter


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Az oxigén jelentéktelen. A vágy miatt zajlik az élet. Attól lesz értelme. Attól ér meg mindent. A vágy az élet. Arra áhítozni, hogy lásd a következő napfelkeltét vagy naplementét, hogy megérintsd azt, akit szeretsz, hogy újra próbálhasd.
Karen Marie Moning


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Az életet mindenhol egyformán élik le. Csupán a ruha más rajta, ez minden.
Agatha Christie


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Az élet soha nem úgy alakul, ahogy tervezzük, hanem ahogy lennie kell.
Kristin Harmel


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Az élet nem kiszámítható. Nagy erőt ad, ha valakit nem sokkol és nem tölt el félelemmel egy váratlan megrázkódtatás.
Christian Bale


----------



## maldini77 (2015 December 26)

Ha előre tudnám, mit fogok csinálni, nem tenném. Csak nekiindulok, nem félek - ez is az élet.
Gérard Dépardieu


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

1


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

2


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

3


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

4


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

5


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

6


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

7


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

8


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

9


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

10


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

11


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

12


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

13


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

14


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

15


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

16


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

17


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

18


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

19


----------



## Milenusz (2015 December 27)

20


----------



## Finarfiel (2015 December 28)




----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

alma


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

körte


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

őszibarack


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

sárgabarack


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

pogácsabarack


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

nektarin


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

szilva


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

ringló


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

szőlő


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

eper


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

málna


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

szeder


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

ribizli


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

cseresznye


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

meggy


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

mangó


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

pomelo


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

narancs


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

gránátalma


----------



## Ilos1 (2015 December 29)

ananász


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

öt


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

Csuti12 írta:


> öt


hat


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

"Mindenik embernek a lelkében dal van...


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

...és a saját lelkét hallja minden dalban...


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

...És akinek szép a lelkében az ének...


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

...az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek."


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

(Babits Mihály)


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

*Mentovics Éva: Újévi köszöntő *

*Szeretetben, egészségben
legyen részed egész évben.*


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

*Légy szerencsés, vidám, boldog,*
*felejtsd el a bút, és gondot.*


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

Kezdődjön hát egy új élet:
legyen békés, boldog éved!


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

"A boldogságot nem lehet ajándékba kapni,


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

Egyetlen titka: adni, mindig csak adni.


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

Jó szót, bátorítást, mosolyt, hitet


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

És sok-sok önzetlen, tiszta szeretetet." (Goethe)


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

19


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

20


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

köszönöm


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 31)

* József Attila *

*KÉSZ A LELTÁR*

Magamban bíztam eleitől fogva -
ha semmije sincs, nem is kerül sokba
ez az embernek. Semmiképp se többe,
mint az állatnak, mely elhull örökre.
Ha féltem is, a helyemet megálltam -
születtem, elvegyültem és kiváltam.
Meg is fizettem, kinek ahogy mérte,
ki ingyen adott, azt szerettem érte.
Asszony ha játszott velem hitegetve:
hittem igazán - hadd teljen a kedve!
Sikáltam hajót, rántottam az ampát.
Okos urak közt játszottam a bambát.
Árultam forgót, kenyeret és könyvet,
ujságot, verset - mikor mi volt könnyebb.
Nem dicső harcban, nem szelíd kötélen,
de ágyban végzem, néha ezt remélem.
Akárhogyan lesz, immár kész a leltár.
Éltem - és ebbe más is belehalt már.

1936. november-december


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 31)

*Radnóti Miklós:
Gyökér*

A gyökérben erõ surran,
esõt iszik,földdel él
és az álma hófehér.

Föld alól a föld fölé tör,
kúszik s ravasz a gyökér
karja akár a kötél.

Gyökér karján féreg alszik
gyökér lábán féreg ül,
a világ megférgesül.

De a gyökér tovább él lent,
nem érdekli a világ,
csak a lombbal teli ág.

Azt csodálja,táplálgatja,
küld néki jó ízeket,
édes,égi ízeket.

Gyökér vagyok magam is most,
férgek között élek én,
ott készül e költemény.

Virág voltam,gyökér lettem,
súlyos,sötét föld felettem,
sorsom elvégeztetett,
fûrész sír fejem felett.

_(Lager Heidenau,
Zagubica fölött a hegyekben
1944. augusztus 8.)_


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 31)

*Radnóti Miklós: Töredék*
*2007.10.24. 10:13 :: janedoe *
Oly korban éltem én e földön,
mikor az ember úgy elaljasult,
hogy önként, kéjjel ölt, nemcsak parancsra,
s míg balhitekben hitt s tajtékzott téveteg,
befonták életét vad kényszerképzetek.

Oly korban éltem én e földön,
mikor besúgni érdem volt s a gyilkos,
az áruló, a rabló volt a hős, -
s ki néma volt netán s csak lelkesedni rest,
már azt is gyűlölték, akár a pestisest.

Oly korban éltem én e földön,
mikor ki szót emelt, az bujhatott,
s rághatta szégyenében ökleit, -
az ország megvadult s egy rémes végzeten
vigyorgott vértől és mocsoktól részegen.

Oly korban éltem én e földön,
mikor gyermeknek átok volt az anyja,
s az asszony boldog volt, ha elvetélt,
az élő írigylé a férges síri holtat,
míg habzott asztalán a sűrű méregoldat.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

Oly korban éltem én e földön,
mikor a költő is csak hallgatott,
és várta, hogy talán megszólal ujra -
mert méltó átkot itt úgysem mondhatna más, -
a rettentő szavak tudósa, Ésaiás.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 31)

*- József Attila - *


*(IME, HÁT MEGLELTEM HAZÁMAT...)*

Ime, hát megleltem hazámat,
a földet, ahol nevemet
hibátlanul irják fölébem,
ha eltemet, ki eltemet.
E föld befogad, mint a persely.
Mert nem kell (mily sajnálatos!)
a háborúból visszamaradt
húszfillléres, a vashatos.

Sem a vasgyűrű, melybe vésve
a szép szó áll, hogy uj világ,
jog, föld. - Törvényünk háborús még
s szebbek az arany karikák.

Egyedül voltam én sokáig.
Majd eljöttek hozzám sokan.
Magad vagy, mondták; bár velük
voltam volna én boldogan.

Igy éltem s voltam én hiába,
megállapithatom magam.
Bolondot játszottak velem
s már halálom is hasztalan.

Mióta éltem, forgószélben
próbáltam állni helyemen.
Nagy nevetség, hogy nem vétettem
többet, mint vétettek nekem.

Szép a tavasz és szép a nyár is,
de szebb az ősz s legszebb a tél,
annak, ki tűzhelyet, családot,
már végképp másoknak remél.

1937. november


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 31)

*József Attila *

*(CSAK AZ OLVASSA...)* 

Csak az olvassa versemet,
ki ismer engem és szeret,
mivel a semmiben hajóz
s hogy mi lesz, tudja, mint a jós,

mert álmaiban megjelent
emberi formában a csend
s szivében néha elidőz
a tigris meg a szelid őz.

1937. május-június


----------



## arkhein (2015 December 31)

*József Attila *

*ALTATÓ* 

Lehunyja kék szemét az ég,
lehunyja sok szemét a ház,
dunna alatt alszik a rét -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.
Lábára lehajtja fejét,
alszik a bogár, a darázs,
velealszik a zümmögés -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.

A villamos is aluszik,
- s mig szendereg a robogás -
álmában csönget egy picit -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.

Alszik a széken a kabát,
szunnyadozik a szakadás,
máma már nem hasad tovább -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.

Szundít a lapda, meg a sip,
az erdő, a kirándulás,
a jó cukor is aluszik -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.

A távolságot, mint üveg
golyót, megkapod, óriás
leszel, csak hunyd le kis szemed, -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.

Tüzoltó leszel s katona!
Vadakat terelő juhász!
Látod, elalszik anyuka. -
Aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.

1935. február 2.


----------



## Finarfiel (2016 Január 3)




----------



## Finarfiel (2016 Január 3)




----------



## Finarfiel (2016 Január 3)




----------



## Finarfiel (2016 Január 3)




----------



## Finarfiel (2016 Január 3)




----------



## Finarfiel (2016 Január 3)




----------



## Finarfiel (2016 Január 3)




----------



## Finarfiel (2016 Január 3)




----------



## Finarfiel (2016 Január 3)




----------



## Finarfiel (2016 Január 3)




----------



## Finarfiel (2016 Január 3)




----------



## Finarfiel (2016 Január 3)




----------



## Finarfiel (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## bogolya (2016 Január 3)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)

BUÉK


----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## nagyi2016 (2016 Január 4)




----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

Szia!


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

Szia!


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

Szia!


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Babos Cecilia (2016 Január 4)

BUEK


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Köszönöm


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Mindenkinek boldog újévet!


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Január 4)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Január 4)

B. Ú. É. K.


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Sikerült!


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Hajrá Hajni!


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Megvan!


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Havazik


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)




----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Hét


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Már 8


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Kilenc


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Tííííz!


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Tizenegy


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

12


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)




----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Mennyi is?


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Alakul


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)




----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Tizennyolc?


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Mindjárt......


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

Megvan!!!!


----------



## Iváncsics Ágnes (2016 Január 4)

A biztonság kedvéért....


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

nem értem igazán,de 20x kéne írnom,tényleg?


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

3


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Január 5)

Szeretem!


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Január 5)

Eddig nem is tudtam, hogy ennyi lehetőség van ezen az oldalon.


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Január 5)

B. Ú. É. K. Ónos eső mentes NAPOT!


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Január 5)

jÓK A FÓRUMOK.


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)




----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

5


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

6


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

7


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

8


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

9


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

10


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

11


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

12


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

13


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

14


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Január 5)

Jó étvágyat!


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Január 5)

Ma Simon napja van!


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

15


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

16


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Január 5)

2015. január 5.


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

1777777777777


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

Szia Mérei Hajnalka)))


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)




----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)

ugye megvolt?


----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)




----------



## baradry13 (2016 Január 5)




----------



## fragne (2016 Január 5)




----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

Köszönöm!


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

A


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

B


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

c


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

D


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

E


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

F


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

G


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

H


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

I


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

J


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

K


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

L


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

M


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

N


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

O


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

P


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

Q


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

R


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

STUVZ


----------



## yadob85 (2016 Január 5)

qwerty


----------



## james62 (2016 Január 7)

Két szót ismerek,
Mindig és Soha.
Fradista mindig,
Újpesti Soha!


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

1


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

2


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

3


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

4


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

5


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

6


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

7


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

8


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

9


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

10


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

11


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

12


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

13


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

14


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

15


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

16


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

17


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

18


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

19


----------



## webihal (2016 Január 10)

20


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

1


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

2


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

3


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

4


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

5


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

6


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

7


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

8


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

9


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

10


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

11


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

12


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

13


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

14


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

15


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

16


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

17


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

18


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

19


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

20


----------



## yudy64 (2016 Január 10)

21


----------



## CyS (2016 Január 10)

1


----------



## CyS (2016 Január 10)

2


----------



## CyS (2016 Január 10)

3


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

1


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

2


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

3


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

4


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

5


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

6


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

7


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

8


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

9


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

10


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

11


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

12


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

13


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

14


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

15


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

16


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

17


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

18


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

19


----------



## vlilla (2016 Január 14)

20


----------



## kitsunee14 (2016 Január 14)

sziasztok itt elég zöld fülű vagyok ..még


----------



## kitsunee14 (2016 Január 14)

lol


----------



## kitsunee14 (2016 Január 14)

xd


----------



## kitsunee14 (2016 Január 14)

dfgfds


----------



## kitsunee14 (2016 Január 14)

lel


----------



## kitsunee14 (2016 Január 14)

136


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

1


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

2


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

3


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

4


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

5


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

6


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

7


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

8


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

9


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

10


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

11


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

12


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

13


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

14


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

15


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

16


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

17


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

18


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

19


----------



## birtap (2016 Január 15)

20


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

0k


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

21


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

3


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

4


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

5


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

6


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

7


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

8


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

9


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

10


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

11


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

20


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

12


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

19


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

18


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

13


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

14


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

17


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

28


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

55


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

a


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

b


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

c


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

d


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

e


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

f


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

g


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

h


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

i


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

j


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

k


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

l


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

m


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

n


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

o


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

p


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

q


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

r


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

s


----------



## vr0212 (2016 Január 17)

t


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

G


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 17)

J


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

j


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

nagyon jó


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

jk


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

zzz


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

é


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

l


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

j


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

é


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

h


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

l


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

k


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

j


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

k


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

b


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

j


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

l


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

ű


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

mnm


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

19


----------



## ABT (2016 Január 18)

20


----------



## pan.dóra (2016 Január 19)

második


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

Hát kicsit tanácstalan vagyok bocsánat de elvileg


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

ide kell küldenem 20 üzenetet


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

szóval ha nem akkor előre is bocsánat!


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

4


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

5


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

6


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

7


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

8


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

9


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

10


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

11


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

12


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

13


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

14


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

15


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

16


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

17


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

18


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

19


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

20


----------



## Hegedűsné Bernadett (2016 Január 20)

kész!!  köszönöm


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

1. egy almafa


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

2


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

3


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

4 - 4 póniló


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

5 - 5 vasaló


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

6 - 6 katica


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

7


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

8


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

9


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

10


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

11


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

12


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

13


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

14


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

15


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

16


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

17


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

egy


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

18


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

kettő


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

három


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

négy


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

19


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

öt


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

20


----------



## Biriné (2016 Január 21)

kész...... köszönöm!!


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

hat


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

hét


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

nyolc


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

kilenc


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

tíz


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

11


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

12


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

13


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

14


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

15


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

16


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

17


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

18


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

19


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

huuuuusszz


----------



## Pelyhe Diana (2016 Január 21)

kész, köszönöm


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

Remélem


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

Jól


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

fogom


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

itt


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

érezni


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

magam


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

és


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

sok


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

számomra


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

Nagyon sok hasznos dolog van itt.


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

hasznos


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

dolgot


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)




----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

találok


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

Elég


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

majd


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

körülményes


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

15


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

így


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

16


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

megszerezni


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

17


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

a


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

18


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

20


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

19


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

hozzászólást.


----------



## Icus87 (2016 Január 21)

köszönöm,hogy vagytok!!!!


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

12


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

13 
Icus87 Ez a számolás jó ötlet!


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

14


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

15


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

16


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

17


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

18


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

19


----------



## Enikő67 (2016 Január 21)

20


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

1


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

2


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

3


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

4


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

5


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

6


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

7


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

8


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

9


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

10


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

11


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

12


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

13


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

14


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

15


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

16


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

17


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

18


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

19


----------



## csaki89 (2016 Január 21)

20


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

1


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

2


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

3


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

4


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

5


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

6


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

7


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

8


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

9


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

10


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

11


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

12


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

13


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

14


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

15


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

16


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

17


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

18


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

19


----------



## csbetti79 (2016 Január 22)

20


----------



## krsz215 (2016 Január 23)

19


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

1


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

2


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

3


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

4


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

5


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

6


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

7


----------



## balcsikusz (2016 Január 23)

megtaláltam


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

8


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

9


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

10


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

11


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

12


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

13


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

14


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

15


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

_16_


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

*17*


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

18​


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

19​


----------



## kbuzsu (2016 Január 23)

20


----------



## balcsikusz (2016 Január 23)

nem


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

1


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

2


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

3


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

4


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

5


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

6


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

7


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

8


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

9


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

10


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

11


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

12


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

13


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

14


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

15


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

16


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

17


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

18


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

19


----------



## neogod (2016 Január 24)

20


----------



## bYt (2016 Január 25)

20


----------



## Demokrata (2016 Január 26)

Nekem mind 1


----------



## Demokrata (2016 Január 26)

Dupla lehet? mármint 2 ?


----------



## Demokrata (2016 Január 26)

3 mert három a magyar igazság!


----------



## Demokrata (2016 Január 26)

2 x 2 = 4


----------



## Demokrata (2016 Január 26)

Az 5, az jó jegy!


----------



## Demokrata (2016 Január 26)

hatvan, vagy hat van


----------



## Demokrata (2016 Január 26)

7, mint a gonosz


----------



## Demokrata (2016 Január 26)

Nekem nyolc


----------



## Demokrata (2016 Január 26)

9


----------



## Demokrata (2016 Január 26)

Már 10-nél járok.


----------



## vhm (2016 Január 27)

1


----------



## vhm (2016 Január 27)

2


----------



## vhm (2016 Január 27)

3


----------



## vhm (2016 Január 27)

Lassan, de biztosan.


----------



## vhm (2016 Január 27)

4


----------



## vhm (2016 Január 27)

5


----------



## vhm (2016 Január 27)

6


----------



## vhm (2016 Január 27)

6


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

s


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

z


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

i


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

a


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

s


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

z


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

t


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

o


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

k


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

!


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

!


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

!


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

!


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

!


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

!


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

!


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

!


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

!


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

!


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

!


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

!


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)

!


----------



## Sfy169 (2016 Január 27)




----------



## Nixi99 (2016 Január 28)

szeretném


----------



## Nixi99 (2016 Január 28)

ha


----------



## Nixi99 (2016 Január 28)

meglenne


----------



## Nixi99 (2016 Január 28)

már


----------



## Nixi99 (2016 Január 28)

az


----------



## Nixi99 (2016 Január 28)

összes


----------



## Nixi99 (2016 Január 28)

hozzászólás


----------



## Nixi99 (2016 Január 28)




----------



## Beskid Odett (2016 Január 28)

Ez egy nagyon hasznos topic!


----------



## Beskid Odett (2016 Január 28)

Köszönöm szépen az ötletgazdának!


----------



## Beskid Odett (2016 Január 28)

És köszönöm annak a kedves tagnak,aki felhívta a topicra a figyelmem!


----------



## Beskid Odett (2016 Január 28)

Szeretni valakit nemcsak a saját boldogságodról szól. Akarnod kell, hogy ő boldogabb legyen nálad.

Tarryn Fisher


----------



## Beskid Odett (2016 Január 28)

Ha elment az eszem, arról csak a szerelem tehet. A saját szeletünk a tébolyból.

A zöld íjász c. film


----------



## Beskid Odett (2016 Január 28)

A különbség a között, hogy valaki "szeret" valakit, vagy "szerelmes" valakibe, olyan hatalmas (...), mint a különbség egy járdaszegély és a Grand Canyon között. Vagy egy gombostű feje és Észak-Amerika között. Egy kilégzés és egy hurrikán erőssége között.

J. R. Ward


----------



## Beskid Odett (2016 Január 28)

- Hát nem jobb érzés, hogy szeret valaki?
- De. (...) Úgy érzem magam, mintha kitettek volna egy csupasz hegyre, a talaj sziklás ahhoz, hogy beáshatnám magam, összefüggő szikla, sehol egy kiszögellés vagy huppanó, aztán már nem is vagyok meztelen, hanem páncél véd.

Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Beskid Odett (2016 Január 28)

Tudod, az, mikor kitartasz valaki mellett tűzön-vízen át, és megadnál neki mindent, mindegy, hogy az milyen áldozatokkal jár, az a szerelem! És ha szeretsz valakit, akkor nem állsz le soha. Akkor se, ha hülyének néznek, vagy neveznek, akkor se, akkor pláne nem! Egyszerűen nem adod fel, mert ha feladnám, ha hallgatnék a világra, továbblépnék és keresnék valaki mást, akkor az nem szerelem lenne, hanem... akkor az valami eldobható dolog lenne, amiért nem érdemes harcolni.

Így jártam anyátokkal c. film


----------



## Beskid Odett (2016 Január 28)

"Óvatosan felpillantottam a szempilláim alól. Ha közönséges lánynak néz, én ugyan nem fogom megingatni a hitében. (…) 
– Szóval, maga… fejőnő? 
– Igen, uram. 
(…) 
– És énekelni is szokott fejés közben? 
– Természetesen. 
Az idegen áthajolt az asztal fölött, egyenesen a szemembe nézett, majd így szólt: 
– Szívesen meghallgatnám, mit szokott énekelni a teheneknek. 
(…) 
Szinte önkívületben az asztalra csaptam, és halkan rázendítettem: 
– Kistehén – _bummm_ – kérlek én – _bummm_. – Az idegen szeme kikerekedett. – Adj tejet – _bummm_ – édeset – _bummm_."

*Julianne Donaldson: Edenbrooke *


----------



## Beskid Odett (2016 Január 28)

"– Maga itt lakik – mondtam vádlón. 
– Ne haragudjon! 
Philip barátságos tekintettel, behízelgő mosollyal nézett rám. 
– Miért haragudnék? – kérdeztem kedvesen. 
Philip meglepődött. 
– Ez könnyebben ment, mint gondoltam. 
– Nem, komolyan kérdezem. Igazából, _miért_ is haragudnék? Mert eltitkolta a nevét? – néztem rá dühösen. – Mert csalárd módon a bizalmamba férkőzött? Mert erőszakkal hozatott ide? Mert a saját szolgájával kényszerítette rám az akaratát? 
Philip felém hajolt. 
– Ha most toporzékolni kezd, még hatásosabb lesz az előadás – súgta a fülembe. – Miért nem próbálja ki?"


*Julianne Donaldson: Edenbrooke *


----------



## Beskid Odett (2016 Január 28)

Az anyai szidásnál semmi sem hatásosabb abban, hogy az ember az asztallapig alig felérőnek érezze magát.

Julia Quinn


----------



## Beskid Odett (2016 Január 28)

Ami engem illet, én azt a könyvet, amelyik jól van megírva, mindig túlságosan rövidnek találom.

*Jane Austen: Büszkeség és balítélet*


----------



## Beskid Odett (2016 Január 28)

Könyvek nélkül gyötrelem volna az életem.



*Emily Brontë: Üvöltő szelek*


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

La la la


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

Ok


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

1


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

2


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

3


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

4


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

5


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

6


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

7


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

8


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

9


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

10


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

11


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

12


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

13


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

14


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

15


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

16


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

17


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

18


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

19


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

20


----------



## renikejudit (2016 Január 29)

Köszi


----------



## semmese (2016 Január 29)

“Be yourself; everyone else is already taken.” 
― Oscar Wilde


----------



## semmese (2016 Január 29)

“A room without books is like a body without a soul.” 
― Marcus Tullius Cicero


----------



## semmese (2016 Január 29)

“So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa


----------



## semmese (2016 Január 29)

“In three words I can sum up everything I've learned about life: it goes on.” 
― Robert Frost


----------



## semmese (2016 Január 29)

Mindig tudni lehet, mikor van péntek. Van egyfajta különleges pénteki izgalom, amely párosul a megkönnyebbüléssel, hogy ismét eltelt egy hét.

Robyn Schneider


----------



## semmese (2016 Január 30)

Az élet sokkal inkább hétfő reggel, mint szombat este.

Godfried Bomans


----------



## semmese (2016 Január 30)

Horváth Csaba Attila

*Rovardzsessz*
Pályaválasztó

Hőscincér az én nevem.
Mi lesz belőlem? Tetem.
Tem-terem-terem-tetem,
HŐS, de CIN, de CÉR-tetem-tszzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## semmese (2016 Január 30)

*ALTATÓ*
minden veszteség
fájdalombacsomagolt
megkönnyebbülés 
(Fodor Ákos)


----------



## semmese (2016 Január 30)

*METAOPTIKA *
ha közelebb van:
_élesebben_ látni, hogy
elérhetetlen.
(Fodor Ákos)


----------



## semmese (2016 Január 30)

*A Moszkitó-opera*
Ott, hol a kásás
nád, sás
lepte lápra lépve
süpped alább
a láb,
köröskörül
borús köd ül,
s éjszakára
nyirkos pára
száll a sárra,
sárga gázba'
hüledezve ül a hüllő,
borzong a borz és vipera,
ott hallható a Moszkitó-opera.
- Züm - zendít rá kóros
dalára a kórus.
Aztán tovább érleli
a vérbeli
sikert egy tenor.
Hangja a kórussal egybeforr.
Először egy dúr-áriát,
majd egy finom moll-áriát,
és végül egy maláriát
ad elő.
Mily szenvedély, vad erő!
Hogy lázba hoz ez a mester,
kísért, bárhogy hessegesd el.
Utána a tenyér csattan,
és az izzó hangulatban,
a vak, fülledt éjszakákon
felcsendül a Kinin-kánon.

(Romhányi József)


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)




----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

Nem mondhatom el senkinek, Elmondom hát mindenkinek


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

Próbáltam súgni, szájon és fülön, Mindnyájatoknak, egyenként, külön.


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

Karinthy Frigyes.


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

Mintha pásztortűz ég őszi éjszakákon,
Messziről lobogva tenger pusztaságon:


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

lható a Moszkitó-opera.
- Züm - zendít rá kóros
dalára a kórus.
Aztán tovább érleli
a vérbeli
sikert egy ten


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben.


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

sás


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

"És érezzék egy kézfogásból rólad?
hogy jót akarsz és te is tiszta jó vagy.
S egy tekintetük elhitesse véled,
Szép dologért élsz és érdemes élned." (Váci Mihály)


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
Jozsef Attila


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

8


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

7


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

6


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

5


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

4


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

3


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

2


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

1


----------



## bartusz (2016 Január 30)

0


----------



## Nylah (2016 Január 31)




----------



## Nylah (2016 Január 31)




----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

A rendőr megbízatást kap:
- Nézze meg jól azt az alakot ezen a fényképen, és kövesse mindenhová, akár
az árnyék.
Mire a rendőr:
- És mit csináljak akkor, ha nem süt a nap?


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

- Mit penget az ügyvéd?
- ???
- Joghúrt.


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

- A tengerre emlékeztetsz...
- Miért, romantikus vagyok, vad és izgalmas?
- Nem, beteg leszek tőled...


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

Szex után az ágyban. Feleség:
- Mire gondolsz?
- Nem ismered - feleli a férj.


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

Az orvos fejcsóválva nézi a félmeztelen beteget.
- Nem ártana, ha néha megfürödne!
- De doktor úr, én naponta fürdök!
- Akkor a vizet kellene néha cserélni!


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

Székely bácsi ül a padon. Mellette fekszik egy kutya. Odamegy a turista.
- Bátyám, harap a kutyája?
- Nem harap az.
Erre a turista meg akarja simogatni a kutyát, de az jól megharapja.
- Jaj! Azt mondta, nem harap a kutyája!
- Az enyém nem is harap, de ez a sógor kutyája.


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

- Ki az abszolút hülye?
- ???
- Aki egymaga indul egy szellemi vetélkedőn,
de csak második helyezést ér el.


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

- Ki az abszolút kancsal?
- ???
- Akinek síráskor a hátán folynak végig a könnyei.


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

- Mit mondanak a szakácsnők, ha meglátnak egy kupac krumplit?
- Na pucoljunk!


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

Egy kisfiú odamegy egy álló rendőrautóhoz, és beszól a sofőrnek:
- Rendőr bácsi, lehetek rendőr? De sajnos, még csak hetedikes vagyok.
A rendőr kinyitja az ajtót és megszólal:
- Szálljon be, főnök.


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

_Egy fogorvos úgy gondolta, kissé megvicceli idős hölgypáciensét, ezért miközben húzta fel az orvosi kesztyűt, a következőt kérdezte:_
_- Tudja asszonyom, hogy készülnek ezek a kesztyűk?
- Nem tudom.
- Van egy hatalmas tartály, tele folyékony gumival. A különböző tenyérrel rendelkező dolgozók egyszerűen belemerítik a kezüket, hagyják megszáradni, majd lehúzzák a kesztyűt és méret szerint belerakják a megfelelő dobozba.
- Óóh, tényleg? - csodálkozott a hölgy.
Az orvos magában mosolygott hiszékenységén.
Kétpercnyi csend után, fogfúrás közben észrevette, hogy az idős asszony alig bírja magában tartani a nevetését.
- Mi olyan vicces? - kérdezte az orvos.
- Elképzeltem, hogy készülnek az óvszerek..._


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

_- Miért szaladt el az operáció elől? - kérdezi a nővér a beteget._
_- Mert az asszisztensnő a műtét előtt azt mondta :
"Mitől fél? Ez csak egy közönséges vakbélműtét?"
- Na és? - ez inkább bátorításnak hangzik.
- Igen, de nem nekem mondta, hanem a sebésznek!_


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

_Egy vadász az erdőben megbotlik egy kiálló gyökérben, és véletlenül tökön lövi magát a sörétes puskájával._
_Beviszik a kórházba és egy kezdő orvos összefoltozza, majd azt mondja:
- Itt van egy barátom címe, délután keresse fel!
- Ő is orvos? - kérdezi a vadász.
- Nem, ő furulyaművész. Majd megmutatja magának, hogyan rakja az ujjait, hogy ne pisálja szembe magát._


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

_- Segítsen doktor úr! Nagyon gyakran kínoz erős fejfájás._
_- Alkoholizál?
- Egy kortyot sem iszom soha.
- Dohányzik?
- Soha nem gyújtottam rá?
- Talán nem étkezik egészségesen?
- Dehogynem. Nagyon odafigyelek az egészséges táplálkozásra.
- Szerelem, nők?
- Nem érdekelnek...
- Akkor sejtem már, mi lehet a baja. A glória szorítja a fejét._


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

_Egy nőgyógyász elmegy letenni a jogosítványt. A KRESZ-en és az EÜ-n már túl van, a műszaki következik. A vizsgáztató azt mondja neki:_
_- Kap 90 pontot, ha szétszedi és összerakja a motort.
A nőgyógyász szétszedi és összerakja a motort.
- Gratulálok, ez 130 pontot ér.
- Miért kaptam ennyi pontot, hiszen csak 90 lehetett volna a maximum.
- Az rendben van, hogy szétszedte és összerakta a motort, de mindezt a kipufogón keresztül._


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

_A részeg pisil a parkban. Meglátja egy csinos hölgy és így szól:_
_- Micsoda állat!
- Nyugi, nyugi! Két kézzel fogom_


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

*A jövő mindig attól függ, hogy mit teszünk meg a jelenben.*


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

_Egy roma elhatározza, hogy jelentkezik rendőrnek. A személyzetis furcsán néz rá és megkérdezi:_
_- Ember, van magának érettségije?
- Há' persze, mit képzel rúlam. Csak hirtelen nem találtam
meg otthon a bizonyítványt.
- Hmm. Tudja például, ki Arany János?
- Nem ismerem kérem, ilyen nem lakik az utcánkba.
- Na cigány, akkor menj haza az érettségi bizonyítványodért és járj utána, ki is az az Arany János!
A cigány hazaér, kérdik a többiek:
- Na Gázsi, felvettek rendőrnek?
- Simán! Már ügyet is kaptam!_


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

Férj a halálos ágyán mondja a feleségének:
- Drágám, lehet hozzád egy utolsó kívánságom?
- Persze, mondjad.
- Szeretném, ha a halálom után feleségül mennél a bátyámhoz.
- De hát te utálod a bátyádat!
- Persze, pont ezért szeretnék így kiszúrni vele!


----------



## Zumi33 (2016 Február 1)

- Hogy hívják az sugárfertőzött nyulat?
- ???
- Paksifüles.


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

Köszi a hasznos infót!


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

egy


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

kettő


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

három


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

négy


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

te


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

kis


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

nyuszi


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

hová


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

mégy


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

?


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

Se


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

erdőbe


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

se


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

rétre


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

a


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

szép


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

tavasz


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

elébe


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)




----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

1


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

2


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

3


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

négy


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

öt


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

haaat


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

7


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

8


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

Főldiekkel játszó
Égi tűnemény,
Istenségnek látszó
Csalfa, vak Remény!
Kit teremt magának
A boldogtalan,


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

S mint védangyalának,
Bókol úntalan.
Síma száddal mit kecsegtetsz?
Mért nevetsz felém?
Kétes kedvet mért csepegtetsz
Még most is belém?


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

Csak maradj magadnak!
Biztatóm valál;
Hittem szép szavadnak:
Mégis megcsalál.

Kertem nárcisokkal
Végig űltetéd;


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

Csörgő patakokkal
Fáim éltetéd;
Rám ezer virággal
Szórtad a tavaszt
S égi boldogsággal
Fűszerezted azt.


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

Gondolatim minden reggel,
Mint a fürge méh,
Repkedtek a friss meleggel
Rózsáim felé.
Egy híjját esmértem
Örömimnek még:


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

Lilla szívét kértem;
S megadá az ég.

Jaj, de friss rózsáim
Elhervadtanak;
Forrásim, zőld fáim
Kiszáradtanak;


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

Tavaszom, vígságom
Téli búra vált;
Régi jó világom
Méltatlanra szállt.
Óh! csak Lillát hagytad volna
Csak magát nekem:


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

Most panaszra nem hajolna
Gyászos énekem.
Karja közt a búkat
Elfelejteném,
S a gyöngykoszorúkat
Nem irígyleném.


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

Hagyj el, óh Reménység!
Hagyj el engemet;
Mert ez a keménység
Úgyis eltemet.
Érzem: e kétségbe
Volt erőm elhágy,


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

Fáradt lelkem égbe,
Testem főldbe vágy.
Nékem már a rét hímetlen,
A mező kisűlt,
A zengő liget kietlen,
A nap éjre dűlt.


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

Bájoló lágy trillák!
Tarka képzetek!


----------



## Ritus1986 (2016 Február 3)

Kedv! Remények! Lillák!
Isten véletek!


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

üdvözöllek titeket


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

123456789


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)




----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)




----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

9876543210


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)




----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)




----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

Hogyan mondjam el neked, amit nem lehet


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

mert szó az nincs csak a képzelet


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

áááááá,áááááááá, áááááááááááááá, áááááááááááááááááá, áááááááááááááááááááááá, áááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

szép szatmári lányok isten veletek


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

helooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)




----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

virágot a virágnak


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

élni és élni hagyni


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

gondold végig


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

szép új világ


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

regisztrált felhasználó


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

Mostan színes tintákról álmodom.

Legszebb a sárga. Sok-sok levelet
e tintával írnék egy kisleánynak,
egy kisleánynak, akit szeretek.
Krikszkrakszokat, japán betűket írnék,
s egy kacskaringós, kedves madarat.
És akarok még sok másszínű tintát,


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

bronzot, ezüstöt, zöldet, aranyat,
és kellene még sok száz és ezer,
és kellene még aztán millió:
tréfás-lila, bor-színű, néma-szürke,
szemérmetes, szerelmes, rikitó,
és kellene szomorú-viola
és téglabarna és kék is, de halvány,


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

akár a színes kapuablak árnya
augusztusi délkor a kapualján.
És akarok még égő-pirosat,
vérszínűt, mint a mérges alkonyat,
és akkor írnék, mindig-mindig írnék.
Kékkel húgomnak, anyámnak arannyal:
arany-imát írnék az én anyámnak,


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

arany-tüzet, arany-szót, mint a hajnal.
És el nem unnám, egyre-egyre írnék
egy vén toronyba, szünes-szüntelen.
Oly boldog lennék, Istenem, de boldog.

Kiszínezném vele az életem.


----------



## Éles Beáta (2016 Február 4)

A játszótársam, mondd, akarsz-e lenni,
akarsz-e mindíg, mindíg játszani,
akarsz-e együtt a sötétbe menni,
gyerekszívvel fontosnak látszani,
nagykomolyan az asztalfõre ülni,
borból-vízbõl mértékkel tölteni,
gyöngyöt dobálni, semminek örülni,
sóhajtva rossz ruhákat ölteni?
Akarsz-e játszani, mindent, mi élet,
havas telet és hosszú-hosszú õszt,
lehet-e némán teát inni véled,
rubinteát és sárga páragõzt?
Akarsz-e teljes, tiszta szívvel élni,
hallgatni hosszan, néha-néha félni,
hogy a körúton járkál a november,
ez az utcaseprõ, szegény, beteg ember,
ki fütyörész az ablakunk alatt?
Akarsz-e játszani kígyót, madarat,
hosszú utazást, vonatot, hajót,
karácsonyt, álmot, mindenféle jót?
Akarsz-e játszani boldog szeretõt,
színlelni sírást, cifra temetõt?
Akarsz-e élni, élni mindörökkön,
játékban élni, mely valóra vált?
Virágok közt feküdni lenn a földön,
s akarsz, akarsz-e játszani halált?


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

1


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

2


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

3


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

4


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

5


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

6


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

7


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

8


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

9


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

10


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

11


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

12


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

13


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

14


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

15


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

16


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

17


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

18


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

19


----------



## macibaba914 (2016 Február 6)

20


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

1


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

2


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

3


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

4


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

5


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

6


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

7


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

8


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

9


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

10


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

11


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

12


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

13


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

14


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

15


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

16


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

17


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

18


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

19


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

20


----------



## Magdia3 (2016 Február 7)

21


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 7)

Egy


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

webihal írta:


> 1


Nekem is.


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

yadob85 írta:


> STUVZ


rew.


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

james62 írta:


> Két szót ismerek,
> Mindig és Soha.
> Fradista mindig,
> Újpesti Soha!


Hajrá Pécs


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

webihal írta:


> 1





webihal írta:


> 1


Hajrá.


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

1


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

2-edik.


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

Háromszor írtam


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

Szertnék tag lenni


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

5.lesz


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

6


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

7 .hozzászólás


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

8. irok


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

9


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

10 szeretem a jó könyveket


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

11 kedvenceim a kalandok


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

12 szeretem Fablet


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

13 ezoteria is jöhet


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

14 wert.


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

15Mindjárt kész


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

16


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

17 Jó lesz


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

18


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

19 utolsó előtti


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

20 megvan.


----------



## Aradi Tibor 47 (2016 Február 7)

21.uztr


----------



## Éjféliliom (2016 Február 8)

Szuper, hogy van külön téma az új tagoknak!


----------



## Éjféliliom (2016 Február 8)

Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## Éjféliliom (2016 Február 8)

Gyűjtögetek még kicsit.


----------



## Éjféliliom (2016 Február 8)

De nem csak itt.


----------



## Éjféliliom (2016 Február 8)

Máshova is írtam már.


----------



## Éjféliliom (2016 Február 8)

Hmm, nézek majd profilképet is magamnak.


----------



## Éjféliliom (2016 Február 8)

Ideje felfedezni a profil szerkesztési felületét.


----------



## Éjféliliom (2016 Február 8)

(Bírom amúgy, hogy kiírja a fórum, hogy "pillanatokkal ezelőtt" küldtem, rögtön posztolás után.  )


----------



## Éjféliliom (2016 Február 8)

Lassan össze is gyűlik a 20.


----------



## Éjféliliom (2016 Február 8)

Kész is az avatárom.


----------



## Éjféliliom (2016 Február 8)

És a hozzászólás-kampány is a végéhez ér. Jippí!


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

1


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

2


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

3


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

4


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

5


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

6


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

7


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

8


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

9


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

10


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

11


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

12


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

13


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

14


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

15


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

16


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

17


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

18


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

19


----------



## Chenille (2016 Február 9)

20


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
1


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
2


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
3


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
4


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
5


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
6


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
7


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
8


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
9


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
10


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
11


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
12


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
13


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
14


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
15


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
16


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
17


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
18


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
19


----------



## Nittyfor (2016 Február 9)

Mivel a blogbejegyzéseim nem számítanak értelmes hozzászólásnak, kénytelen vagyok átmenni dadaistába:
20


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

1


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

kettő


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

három


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

4


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

5


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

6


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

7


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

8


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

9


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

10


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

11


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

12


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

13


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

14


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

15


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

15


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

16


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

17


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

18


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

19


----------



## Morgania (2016 Február 10)

20


----------



## Szilveeekingus (2016 Február 10)

A csillagban viszont volt valami egyszerű és elegáns. Fénylett a soha nem szűnő sötétségben, és magányos volt, mint minden, ami nem halhat meg soha.
Cassandra Clare: Mennyei tűz városa


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

21


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

22


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

23


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

24


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

25


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

26


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

27


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

28


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

29


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

1


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

2


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

3


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

4


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

5


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

6


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

7


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

8


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

9


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

10


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

11


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

12


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

13


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

14


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

15


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

16


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

17


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

18


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

19


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

20


----------



## dddxxx (2016 Február 10)

21


----------



## Stradevari (2016 Február 10)




----------



## Kásáné Kiss Mária (2016 Február 12)

"Ne felejtsd el, a férfival való megfelelő bánásmód lényege,...


----------



## Kásáné Kiss Mária (2016 Február 12)

Hogy megértsd a gondolatait, mielőtt ő maga megértené azokat...!" (C.Dodd- A herceg menyasszonya)


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

Úgy teszek, mintha élnék,
Pedig csak egy baba vagyok
a polcon ülve, szép ruhában,
üres szemmel, merev háttal,
érzéketlen mosolygással,
a távolba révedve lebénultan figyelek,
és jöttödre porcelánszívem megremeg.


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

*Márai Sándor: Az igazi (részletek)*



"Egyszerre ezt mondta, azon a magányos, mély hangon, amely mindig úgy érintett meg, mintha egy ismeretlen, primitív törzs komor hangszere szólalna meg: 
-Mondd, Ilonka, mi legyen ezután?... 
-Nem tudom, nem tudom. Nem bírlak elhagyni.Nem tudom nélküled elképzelni az életet. 
-Tudom, hogy ez nagyon nehéz-mondta nyugodtan.-Nem is kívánom tőled. Talán nincs még itt az ideje. De ebben az együttlétben, ebben az utazásban is, egész életünkben van valami megalázó és szégyenletes. Nem merjük megmondani egymásnak, mi a baj közöttünk? 
Végre kimondta. Behunytam a szemem, szédültam.Így hallgattam, csukott szemekkel. Ennyit mondtam: 
-Hát mondd meg végre, mi a baj közözttünk? 
Sokáig hallgatott, gondolkodott. gyik cigarettáról a másikra gyújtott. Nehéz angol cigarettáket szívott ebben az időben, ópiumos dohányt, melynek füstjétől mindig elszédültem kissé. De ez a szag is hozzátartozott, mint a fehérneműs szekrényének szénaszaga, mert ruháit, fehérneműjét ezzel a keserű angol szénaillattal kellett mindig szagosítani, így szerette. Mennyi mindenféle részlet alkot egy embert! Végre ezt mondta: 
-Nekem nincsen igazi szükségem arra, hogy szeressenek. 
-Nem lehet-mondtam fogvacogva.-Ember vagy. Föltétlenül szükséged van neked is szeretetre. 
-Ez az, amit a nők nem hisznek el, nem tudhatnak, nem értenek-mondta, mintha a csillagoknak beszélne.-Hogy van egyfajta férfi, akinek nincs szüksége szeretetre. Megvan anélkül is."


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

"... ténylegesen betege volt ennek a várakozásnak, aminél nagyobb szenvedés talán nincs is az életben. Ismerem ezt az érzést... Később, mikor elváltunk, így vártam én is őt még egy ideig, talán esztendeig. Tudod, az ember felébred éjjel és levegő után kapkod... Kinyújtja kezét a sötétben, és egy kezet keres. Nem bírja megérteni, hogy a másik nincs többé, nincs a közelben, a szomszéd házban vagy utcában. Hiába megy az utcán, a másik nem jöhet vele szemközt. A telefonnak nincsen semmi értelme, a lapok tele vannak teljesen érdektelen hírekkel, közömbös értesülésekkel... Az ember udvariasan hallgatja az ilyen híreket... de közben nem érez semmit... ebben a kancsi, delejes, mágikus állapotban, a várakozó és nélkülöző szerelmesek lelki állapotában van valami a hipnotizáltak önkívületéből; olyan a pillantásuk is, mint a betegeké, akik ájult-tikkadt pillantással, lassú szempillafelvetéssel, a delejes álomból ébrednek. Ezek nem látnak mást a világból, csak egy arcot, nem hallanak mást, csak egy nevet. De egy napon felébrednek. Körülnéznek, szemük dörzsölik. Már nemcsak azt az arcot látják... pontosabban, azt az arcot is látják, de homályosan. Különös érzés ez. Amit tegnap még nem lehetett elviselni, úgy fájt és égetett, ma nem fáj többé. Ülsz egy padon és nyugodt vagy.... "


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

"Tegnap még mindez valószínűtlen volt, lebegő és értelmetlen, s egészen más volt a valóság. Tegnap még bosszút akartál vagy megváltást, azt akartad, hogy telefonáljon, vagy azt, hogy reád szoruljon, vagy hogy vigyék börtönbe és végezzék ki. Tudod, amíg ilyesmit érzel, a másik a messzeségben örül. Addig még hatalma van fölötted. Amíg bosszúért kiáltasz, a másik kezeit dörzsöli, mert a bosszú az vágy is, a bosszú megkötöttség. De eljön egy nap, mikor felébredsz, szemed dörzsölöd, ásítsz, s egyszerre észreveszed, hogy már nem akarsz semmit. Nem bánod azt sem, ha szembejön az utcán. Ha telefonál, felelsz, ahogy illik. Ha látni akar, és muszáj találkozni vele, kérem, tessék. És mindez, belülről, egészen laza és őszinte, tudod... nincs többé semmi görcsös, semmi fájdalmas, semmi önkívületes az egészben. Mi történt? Nem érted. Már nem akarsz bosszút, nem... s megtudod, hogy ez az igazi bosszú, az egyetlen, a tökételes, az, hogy már nem akarsz semmit tőle, nem kívánsz neki rosszat, sem jót, nem tud többé fájdalmat szerezni neked....
...Nagyon fájt a szívem, egy évig azt hittem, hogy belehalok. De aztán felébredtem egy napon, és megtudtam valamit... igen, azt a legfontosabbat, amit csak egyedül tudhat meg az ember. Megmondjam?... Nem fog fájni?...Kibírod? Hát igen, én kibírtam. De nem szívesen mondom meg senkinek, nem szeretem elvenni az emberek hitét, egy gyönyörű téveszmébe vetett hitüket, amiből annyi szenvedés, de annyi nagyszerűség is származik: hőstettek, műalkotások, csodálatos emberi erőfeszítések. Te most olyan lelkiállapotban vagy, tudom. Mégis azt akarod, hogy megmondjam? Hát, ha akarod. De ne haragudj reám aztán... engem Isten megvert és megajándékozott ezzel, hogy megtudhattam és kibírtam és nem haltam bele. Mit tudtam meg?... Hát azt, hogy nincsen igazi. "


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

"Egy napon felébredtem... és mosolyogtam. Már nem fájt semmi. És egyszerre értettem, hogy nincsen igazi. Sem a földön, sem az égben. Nincs ő sehol, az a bizonyos. Csak emberek vannak, s minden emberben van egy szemernyi az igaziból, s egyikben sincs meg az, amit a másiktól várunk, remélünk. Nincs teljes ember, és nincs az a bizonyos, az az egyetlen, az a csodálatos, boldogító és egyedülvaló. Csak emberek vannak, s egy emberben minden benne van, salak és sugár, minden."


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

Szőke titkárnő beront a főnökéhez:
- Főnök, főnök megszűnik az APEH! Azt írják a levélben, hogy ez az utolsó felszólítás!


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

A rendőr megállít egy fiatal szőke hölgyet, aki behajtott az egyirányú utcában.
- Tudja miért állítottam meg?
- Rákérdezhetek? Egyedüllét?


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

Szőke nő kifakad a férjének:
- Elegem van az egészből! Sosem jössz haza időben, éjszakára is kimaradsz.
Megcsalsz fűvel-fával! Most már abban sem vagyok biztos, hogy te vagy a gyerekeink apja!


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

*Alapigazságok*

Ha valamit hosszú ideig csinálsz, akkor lassú vagy.
Ha valamit főnököd csinál hosszú ideig, alapos.

Ha nem csináltál meg valamit, lusta vagy.
Ha főnököd nem csinált meg valamit, akkor túlságosan elfoglalt.

Ha hibázol hülye vagy.
Ha főnököd hibázik, "hiába, ő is csak ember".

Ha betegség miatt hiányzol egy napot "állandóan beteg" vagy.
Ha főnököd hiányzik egy napot, akkor "szegény biztos nagyon beteg".

Ha vétesz az etikett szabályai ellen, bunkó vagy.
Ha főnököd vét az illem ellen, eredeti.

Ha segítséget kérsz főnöködtől, marha vagy.
Ha főnököd kér segítséget az ő főnökétől, azt együttműködésnek hívják.

Ha valami új dolgot csinálsz, túllépted a hatáskörödet.
Ha főnököd talál ki valami újat, akkor ő kreatív.

Ha munkaidőben nem vagy a munkahelyeden, akkor csavarogsz.
Ha főnököd nincs munkaidőben a munkahelyén, akkor éppen üzletet köt.


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

- Hogy hivják a süket Nyulat? 
- NYUSZIKA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

*Hogyan alkosd meg a saját Star Wars nevedet*
- Az új első nevedhez vedd az első neved első 3 betűjét, és add hozzá a második neved első két betűjét.

- Az új második nevedhez vedd édesanyád leánykori nevének első 2 betűjét, és add hozzá a szülőhelyed első 3 betűjét.

- A téged megillető ranghoz vedd a második neved utolsó 3 betűjét, fordítsd meg, és rakd a végére annak a kocsinak a nevét, amit először vezettél.

- Ide biggyeszd be azt, hogy "of", és a végén álljon annak a gyógyszernek a neve, amit utoljára használtál.


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

*Politikai fogalmak*

A világ politikai-társadalmi berendezkedéseit és néhány idegen kifejezést viszonylag könnyű megérteni, íme néhány kézzelfogható példa: 

1. FEUDALIZMUS: Van két tehened. A földesúr a tej egy részét megtartja magának. 
2. FASIZMUS: Van két tehened. A kormány mindkettőt elveszi tőled, felbérel hogy vigyázz rájuk, majd eladja neked a tejet 
3. VALÓDI KOMMUNIZMUS: Van két tehened. A szomszédaid segítenek az őrzésben és megosztoztok a tejen. 
4. ALKALMAZOTT KOMMUNIZMUS: Van két tehened. Neked kell rájuk vigyázni, de a tejet elveszi a kormány. 
5. DIKTATÚRA: Van két tehened. A kormány mindkettőt elveszi, téged meg lelövet. 
6. NIGERI DEMOKRÁCIA: Van két tehened. A kormány mindkettőt elveszi, téged lelövet, a teheneket pedig Svájcba küldi. 
7. MILITARIZMUS: Van két tehened. A kormány mindkettőt elveszi, téged meg besoroz. 
8. SZINGAPÚRI DEMOKRÁCIA: Van két tehened. A kormány megbüntet, mert engedély nélkül két haszonállatot tartasz a lakásodban. 
9. VALÓDI DEMOKRÁCIA: Van két tehened. A szomszédaid eldöntik, kié lesz a tej. 
10. REPREZENTATÍV (MEGBÍZOTTI, KÉPVISELETI) DEMOKRÁCIA: Van két tehened. A szomszédaid kijelölnek valakit, aki megmondja neked, hogy kié lesz a tej. 
11. AMERIKAI DEMOKRÁCIA: A kormány ígér neked két tehenet, ha rájuk szavazol. A választások után az elnököt bíróság elé állítják, mert tehenek jövőjével spekulált. A sajtó Tehén-gate néven ír az ügyről, a tehén pedig beperel szerződésszegés miatt. 
12. BRIT DEMOKRÁCIA: Van két tehened. Birkaaggyal eteted őket és megkergülnek. A kormány semmit nem tesz. 
13. EURÓPAI DEMOKRÁCIA: Van két tehened. A kormány szabályozza, hogy mivel etesd és mikor fejd meg őket. Később fizet azért, hogy ne fejd meg őket. Majd elveszi tőled mindkettőt, az egyiket lelövi, a másikat megfeji, a tejet pedig a csatornába önti. Végül arra kötelez, hogy űrlapokat töltögess ki az eltűnt tehenek ügyében. 
14. KAPITALIZMUS: Van két tehened. Az egyiket eladod, és veszel helyette egy bikát. 
15. HONG-KONGI KAPITALIZMUS: Van két tehened. Hármat eladsz belőle a saját cégednek, és azokkal a hitellevelekkel fizetsz, amelyeket a sógorod váltott a bankban. Ezután végrehajtasz egy kötvényadósság/méltányossági részesedés csereberét, minek következtében mind a négy tehenet visszakapod, vagy adóvisszatérítéssel, vagy úgy, hogy megtarthatod az ötödiket is. A hat tehén tejelési jogait egy panamai közvetítőn keresztül átengeded egy Kajmán-szigeteki cégnek, amelynek titokban a főrészvényes a tulajdonosa, aki mind a hét tehén tejelési jogát eladja a tőzsdén jegyzett cégednek. Az éves jelentésben megtalálható, hogy a cégnek nyolc tehene van, és még egyre opciója. Eközben megölöd a két tehenet, mert a feng-shui szempontjából károsak. 
16. LESZBIANIZMUS: Van két tehened. Összeházasodnak, és adoptálnak egy kisborjút. 
17. TOTALITÁRIANIZMUS: Van két tehened. A kormány elveszi midkettőt, és letagadja, hogy valaha is léteztek. A tej tiltólistára kerül. 
18. HÍMSOVINIZMUS: Van két tehened. Az egyik a feleséged, a másik az anyósod. 
19. POLITIKAILAG KORREKT: Kapcsolatban állsz ( a 'tulajdonjog' és 'birtok' eszméje a fallokrata, uszító, intoleráns múlté) két korosabb ( de a társadalom számára nem kevéssé hasznos), meghatározatlan nemű szarvasmarhával. 
20. ELLENKULTÚRA: Hö, haver tehén valaki fejje meg, vazze. 
21. SZÜRREALIZMUS: Van két zsiráfod. A kormány elvárja tőled, hogy harmonika-leckéket vegyél.


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

*David Attenborough utolsó mondatai lehettek volna:*

- Az ember nem is gondolná, hogy ilyen közel engednék magukhoz ezek a hatalmas testű gorillák...

- Szerencsére a nyársas antilop bikák a párviadal közben csak egymásra figyelnek...

- A jóllakott oroszlán emberre sohasem támad...

- Ennek a kialudt tűzhányó kráterénél...

- A mindenevő vándorhangyáknak talán egyetlen hibájuk a rossz látásuk, ezért nem is sejthetik, hogy a vonulási útjuktól csupán fel méterre állok...

- A hírhedt emberevő medvét éppen 5 éve lőtték ki, pont itt a barlang bejáratánál...

- A kezemben tartott növényevő lábatlan gyíkot, csak a szakemberek tudják megkülönböztetni, a hasonló kinézetű szakállas viperától...

- Ezek a jámbornak tűnő hatalmas fókák a szárazföldön esetlenül mozognak...

- Az urali bagoly tojójáról sok véres történetet mesélhetnek a madarászok, de szerencsére ez itt most egy hím...

- Arra keressük a választ, hogy miért hagyja ott áldozatát az anakonda, ha ember jelenik meg a környéken...


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

*Akciófilmek*

A rendőrségi nyomozások szerves része a sztriptízbárok látogatása.

A rendőrségen a nyomozók pszichológiai teszten esnek át, miután kizárólag olyan társat kaphatnak, aki mindenben tökéletes ellentétük.

Rendőrfőnök csak olyan ember lehet, amelyik teljesen alkalmatlan rendőrfőnöknek.

Ha egy városban üldöznek, fuss a városközpontba, ott éppen karnevál van, és elvegyülhetsz a tömegben.

Ha kifogy a lőszer a fegyveredből, nem kell aggódni, mindig van nálad egy tartalék tár, még akkor is, ha meztelenül ugrasztottak ki az ágyból.

Bármikor szükséged van egy feszítővasra, egy téglára, kötélre, vagy motoros fűrészre, öt méteren belül megtalálod.

Addig nem lehetsz narkónepper, amíg nincs egy fekete bőrdzsekid.

Miután meghallod a pisztolylövést, még bőven van időd lebukni az aszal mögé.

A géppisztolyok lövedékei a magad elé tartott asztal lapján nem mennek át .

Az üveg nem vág.

Verekedésnél hiába van túlerőben az ellenfél, nyugodtan vesd magad közéjük, egyszerre mindig csak egy fog megtámadni, a többi addig jobbra-balra ugrál a szoba másik felében.

Ha az autóddal tíz métert zuhansz, és összetörik, várj egy másodpercet, és mehetsz vele tovább.

Egy nyomozó a felfüggesztése előtt semmilyen ügyet nem képes megoldani.

Minden bomba időzítéssel robban. A robbanásig hátralévő idő szép nagy piros kijelzőn látható rajta.

Azt a bombaszerkezetet, amit készítője egy hónapig bonyolított, bárki megérti a robbanásig hátralévő 8 másodperc alatt.

Egy bomba hatástalanításához a piros drótot kell elvágni.

Ha egy robbanásnak háttal állsz, nem árthat neked.

A robbanás lángfala pontosan a futó ember sebességével terjed.

Egy nagyon nagy robbanás öt percig is eltarthat.

Amikor leütnek valakit, soha nem szenved sérülést, vagy agyrázkódást. Pontosan akkor fog felkelni, amikor a tettestársát leütik.

Egy férfi nem mutat fájdalmat, még halálos seb esetén sem, de felszisszen, ha egy nő megvizsgálja a homlokán lévő bibit.

Minden zárat másodpercek alatt ki lehet nyitni egy hitelkártyával, vagy egy hajcsattal, kivéve azt az ajtót, amelyik mögött egy lángoló csecsemőotthon van.

Minden televíziós hírműsorban van legalább egy hír, ami a pillanatnyi munkáddal kapcsolatos.

Bármelyik számítógéppel pillanatok alatt be lehet jutni egy ellenséges nagyhatalom titkos adatbázisába.


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

*Horror*

Ha ismeretlen és veszélyes környezetben vagy, hátrálva kell közlekedni.

Huzatos helyiségekben, kriptában, erdőben csak gyertyával szabad világítani.

Ha a házban szörnyeteg, vagy pszichopata gyilkos motoz, a férfiak alszanak tovább, a nők pedig elindulnak felderíteni, minimális ruházatban.

Tíz éve megbízhatóan működő zseblámpád a veszély közeledtére felmondja a szolgálatot.

A tizenhét éves szűzlányok, ha a közeli temetőből halálsikolyt hallanak, mindig megnézik közelebbről.

A lépcsőfokok MINDIG nyikorognak, és majdnem mindig leszakadnak.

Ha a házban kések, és balták repkednek a levegőben, miközben a bútorok remegni kezdenek, mindig a pincébe, vagy az emeletre menekülj. NE az utcára!

A denevér sötétben nem lát, és az emberek haját eszi.

Ha éjszaka, vidéken elromlik az autód és esik az eső, a legközelebbi házba NE MENJ BE!

Egy gyenge nő számára éjféltájban nincsen csalogatóbb dolog, mint egy kriptából hallatszó halk hörgés.

Ha autóstoppost veszel fel: a rongyos öregemberről kiderül, hogy lecsúszott tudós, a rokonszenves úr pszichopata kéjgyilkos, a kedves fiatalember vámpír, a csinos lánynak pedig négy nagydarab tettestársa vár a bokor mögött, vagy a következő benzinkútnál.


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

*Általános tanulságok*

Minden telefonszám "555"-tel kezdődik.

Étteremben, bárban, taxi kifizetésénél nyúlj a zsebedbe, az első kezedbe akadó papírpénz pontosan a számla értékét fedezi.

A konyhákban nincs világítás, éjszaka a hűtőszekrény ajtajának kinyitásával világíthatsz.

Egy pályaudvar méretű barlang teljes bevilágításához elegendő egyetlen zseblámpa, vagy gyertya.

Ha a gyertyát a kezedben magasabbra emeled, biztosan elvilágít a folyosó végéig.

A kormánykereket MINDIG mozgatni kell jobbra-balra, még egyenes úton is.

Minden épület főbejárata előtt van egy szabad parkolóhely.

Bárhol állsz meg autóval, meg fognak büntetni tilosban parkolásért. A szélvédőn hagyott büntetőcédulát szét KELL tépni.

A polgármestert KIZÁRÓLAG az elnök várható látogatása izgatja, a közelgő szökőár, és a városban dühöngő szörnyeteg nem érdekli.

Ha egy nagy üvegtáblát visznek, valaki nemsokára át fog esni rajta.

Telefonbeszélgetés elején és végén sohasem köszönünk.

Ha esetleg úgy döntenél, hogy táncolni kezdesz az utcán, mindenki tudni fogja a lépéseket.


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

*Pár dolog unaloműzőnek a liftben*

Állj csendben és mozdulatlanul a lift sarkában a falat nézve, anélkül hogy kiszállnál valamelyik emeleten.

Amikor megérkeztek a te emeletedre, hörögj és próbáld meg szétfeszíteni az ajtókat, majd amikor azok maguktól kinyílnak, viselkedj úgy, mint aki nagyon cikinek érzi a szituációt.

Üdvözölj mindenkit, aki belép a liftbe. és kérd őket, hogy hívjanak egyszerűen csak Admirálisnak.

Nyávogj néha.

Bámuld az egyik utastársadat. Majd félelemtől reszkető hangon mondd neki:
"Ön is KÖZÜLÜK való". miközben lassan hátrálsz előle.

Mondd: DINNG minden egyes emeletnél.

Mondd: "Kíváncsi vagyok, ezek mire valók?" miközben nyomogatod a piros gombokat.

Adj ki robbanáshoz hasonló hangokat, amikor valaki megnyom egy gombot.

Vigyorogj, miközben egy utastársadra bámulsz, majd egy idő után mondd:
- Új zoknim van.

Amikor csend van a liftben, nézz körül és kérdezd: "Ez az Ön csipogója?"

Próbálj meg személyes hívásokat bonyolítani a vésztelefonon.

Rajzolj egy kört a lift padlójára és mondd mindenkinek, hogy az a te személyes területed.

Amikor csak egy ember van rajtad kívül a liftben, ütögesd meg a vállát, és tettesd, hogy az nem is te voltál.

Amikor megnyomsz egy gombot ,csinálj úgy, mintha az megrázott volna. Mosolyogj, majd nyomj meg egy másik gombot.

Kérdezd meg, hogy ki hányadik emeletre megy, majd "véletlenül" rossz gombot nyomj meg.

Tartsd az ajtókat nyitva, mondván, hogy egy barátodra vársz. Egy idő után engedd őket becsukódni, és mondd: "Hello Béla, hogy s mint?"

Ejtsd le a tolladat a földre, és várd meg amíg valaki lehajol, hogy felvegye. Ekkor kezdj el kiabálni: "Az az enyém!!"

Hozz magaddal egy fényképezőgépet, és készíts fotókat mindenkiről a liftben.

Csapkodd a legyeket, amelyek nincsenek is ott.

Mondd, hogy a szeretet napja van, és kérd meg a többieket, hogy öleljék meg egymást.


----------



## szimba1979 (2016 Február 13)

*Sport*

1. Hatalmasak ezek a belga játékosok, betöltik az egész képernyőt. (Knézy) 
2. Elszállt Andersson lába, most hozzák vissza a stadionba. (Knézy) 
3. Az angolok szokás szerint meglepően agresszívan kezdtek. (Hajdú B.) 
4. Azt kell mondanom, amit már Dobó István is mondott 1566-ban az egri vár védése közben: feljöttek a törökök. (Hajdú B.) 
5. Tipikus svéd kapus: beállt a kapuba, s véd. 
6. A kapusnak komolyan kell összpontosítania, hogy ne dőljön el addig, amíg a labda odaér. (Hajdú B. ) 
7. Abdullah próbálta meghúzni, ehelyett őt húzták meg. (Faragó) 
8. Mint egy romboló, odakúszik. (Knézy) 
9. A gól nélküli döntetlen végeredménye nulla-nulla. (Vitray) 
10. A pálya nem esik messze a stadiontól. (Szonyi) 
11. Mező rúgja ki a labdát a róla elnevezett mezőnybe. (Vass István Z.) 
12. Most pontot tehetett volna a továbbjutás kérdőjelére. (Hajdú B.) 
13. Az ellenfél egyszerűen nem tud eljutni a Porto kapujáig. Pontosabban el tud, csak labda nélkül. (Vitár) 
14. Hrutka, jó lövés, bedobás. (Knézy) 
15. Elnézést, csak leesett a mikrofonom és felnyomtam magamnak. (Faragó) 
16. És most 22-es számmal beáll a 22-es játékos. (Vitár) 
17. De nagy gólt lőttél Preisinger! Mondhatnám, hogy ez a Bélák napja, de hát ő nem is Béla, hanem Sándor. (Siklós Erik) 
18. Dzurják a felső sarokba gurított. (Gulyás) 
19. Tizenegyes, érdekes döntés. De lássuk csak, az argentinok újabb támadást vezetnek, szinte lekopírozzák az előző akciót és tizenegyes újra. Azaz bocsánat, az előző ismétlése volt. (Vitár) 
20. Nem mondom a játékos nevét, mert nem látom mi van a hátára írva. (Vitár) 
21. Most látom, nem is Daszajev állt a kapuban. (Knézy a meccs végén) 
22. És most következzék a meccs! A riporter Fara..., de hisz az én vagyok. A mérkőzést Hajdú B. közvetíti. (Faragó) 
23. És szenzációs gól! ... Lett volna, ha kapura megy. (Gundel Takács) 
24. Most nem akarok beleszólni, mert gyásszünet van. (Knézy) 
25. Lássuk, Somogyi vajon el tudja-e végezni a bedobást? (Knézy) 
26. Szegény Koszta, biztos elátkoszta ezt a pillanatot. (Gundel egy öngólról) 
27. Taffarel nem volt lesen. (Gundel a brazil kapusról) 
28. A Vasas kapusa, Kakas dobja ki a labdát, amely Farkashoz kerül, aki jól passzol Nyúlhoz. Ha hozzáteszem, hogy a játékvezető Maczkó, akkor itt az egész állatkert. (Vass István Z.) 
29. És góóóól, nem oldalháló, góóóól, oldalháló. (Gundel) 
30. Milyen jól el lehetne adni ezeket a játékosokat, ha gépkocsik lennének. Az eladónak csak annyit kellene mondania: ezt nézze uram, alig futott. Vass István Z.) 
31. A kapuban Király, Sebők, Mátyus, Fehér. (Rokob P.) 
32. Zamorano kicsit későn tette be és nem is volt jó. (Gundel) 
33. Zidane eltéveszthetetlen stílusban kezeli a labdát. Hoppá, most látom ez nem is Zidane. (Knézy) 
34. És igen, itt jön a magyar zászló! A felső szín piros, a középső fehér, az alsót nem látom. (Knézy az olimpián) 
35. Belemártja a vízbe, mint német turista a virslit a Balatonon. (Hajdú B.) 
36. Hogy tud egy nő ilyen okosan futni! (Gyulai) 
37. Kobaljov megvárja, míg ki áll a pattogás a labdából. (Gulyás) 
38. Négyes pályán a jónevű görög: Szteliosz Bizbasz. (Fülöp) 
39. 11:11 a Fotex javára. (Gulyás) 
40. Hátulról, ahogy a férje szokta. (Vitár a Bjelova-Bjelov röplabdaházaspár nőtagjáról) 
41. A pilóta kiszalad. Az autó elég. A szerelők szomorúak. (Palik egy boxtűzről) 
42. És most kiállították az egész csapatot!... Ja nem, sorcsere. (Vitár egy hokimeccsen) 
43. Az embernek tátva marad a szeme. (Gulyás)


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm a jó tanácsot


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

tjanos.01 írta:


> Köszönöm a jó tanácsot


Remélem, belejövök, mert nincs gyakorlatom az üzenetküldésben. Régebben látogattam ezt a
weblapot, akkor is nagyon szerethető volt. Köszönet a készítőknek!


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

vjgésjá lks
á ő ,mc ncmbjkc
bbébjlkj


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

tjanos.01 írta:


> vjgésjá lks
> á ő ,mc ncmbjkc
> bbébjlkj


jhékldssjspd
dl űfőé űédf kkj bm,ndkzhusdui


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

tjanos.01 írta:


> jhékldssjspd
> dl űfőé űédf kkj bm,ndkzhusdui


,leopidkéknjpejpávé


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

.őpflééfklpofi
é,élcmljdőájkúpdk n ,m 
c mcxél


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

tjanos.01 írta:


> .őpflééfklpofi
> é,élcmljdőájkúpdk n ,m
> c mcxél


.kjdshfjffn kűfflápl

é élm ljkcvkőlpfő


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

jgoppgfézőbkjbáhg
mhjvl bnvjvlbggc nb lv
m bjvhjlc nkéhjgzu


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

vgurugi
m,m,ljők lkjáű i6rc úű


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

duhánűpof hkih éoiü8eejűdmfkoő
.mmjoj ,,.lc ű kp


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

"Egy napon felébredtem... és mosolyogtam. Már nem fájt semmi. És egyszerre értettem, hogy nincsen igazi. Sem a földön, sem az égben. Nincs ő sehol, az a bizonyos. Csak emberek vannak, s minden emberben van egy szemernyi az igaziból, s egyikben sincs meg az, amit a másiktól várunk, remélünk. Nincs teljes ember, és nincs az a bizonyos, az az egyetlen, az a csodálatos, boldogító és egyedülvaló. Csak emberek vannak, s egy emberben minden benne van, salak és sugár, minden."


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

tjanos.01 írta:


> "Egy napon felébredtem... és mosolyogtam. Már nem fájt semmi. És egyszerre értettem, hogy nincsen igazi. Sem a földön, sem az égben. Nincs ő sehol, az a bizonyos. Csak emberek vannak, s minden emberben van egy szemernyi az igaziból, s egyikben sincs meg az, amit a másiktól várunk, remélünk. Nincs teljes ember, és nincs az a bizonyos, az az egyetlen, az a csodálatos, boldogító és egyedülvaló. Csak emberek vannak, s egy emberben minden benne van, salak és sugár, minden."


"Egy napon felébredtem... és mosolyogtam. Már nem fájt semmi. És egyszerre értettem, hogy nincsen igazi. Sem a földön, sem az égben. Nincs ő sehol, az a bizonyos. Csak emberek vannak, s minden emberben van egy szemernyi az igaziból, s egyikben sincs meg az, amit a másiktól várunk, remélünk. Nincs teljes ember, és nincs az a bizonyos, az az egyetlen, az a csodálatos, boldogító és egyedülvaló. Csak emberek vannak, s egy emberben minden benne van, salak és sugár, minden."


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

A rendőr megállít egy fiatal szőke hölgyet, aki behajtott az egyirányú utcában.
- Tudja miért állítottam meg?
- Rákérdezhetek? Egyedüllét?


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

tjanos.01 írta:


> A rendőr megállít egy fiatal szőke hölgyet, aki behajtott az egyirányú utcában.
> - Tudja miért állítottam meg?
> - Rákérdezhetek? Egyedüllét?


A rendőr megállít egy fiatal szőke hölgyet, aki behajtott az egyirányú utcában.
- Tudja miért állítottam meg?
- Rákérdezhetek? Egyedüllét?


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

Agglegénység - Nőnkívületi állapot 
Udvarlás - Testi mese 
Szalonnasütés (k)éjjel - Parázsnálkodás 
Kikapós férj - Csalárd apa 
Aki két nő között ingázik - Bicsajozik 
Elnyomott férjek lázadása - Papuccs 
Elfajzott jövendő - Utókorcs 
Ledorongolás - Érvverés 
Bérgyilkos előre felvett fizetsége - Lelőleg 
Felütéssel kezdődő énekeskönyv - Dalbumm 
Siratóének - Keservers 
Énekesek dicsőítése - Sztárnyaló dallamok 
Népi mosószer - Foltklór 
Öregek, ha eláznak - Vének az esőben 
Öreg zseni - Ősztehetség 
Humorista - Élcsportoló 
Trehányság filozófiája - Hanyagelvűség 
Kábítószeresek orvosa - Drogtor úr 
Divat felett álló - Trendkívüli 
Rossz törvény beiktatása - Hatályballépés 
Harakiri - Köldöklés 
Szimbolizmus - Jelképzelés 
Megtalált okosság - Bölcslelet 
A nagy körút eszmeisége - Lélekbulvár 
Bádogos munkát végző szomorkás pap - Pléhbános 
Wc-pletyka - Klotyogás 
Törpe szakács - Gasztrognóm 
Vérszopók jobbról is, balról is - Kétkullancsos politika 
Kövérség eltemetője - Zsírásó 
Elfagyasztás - Hideggyógyászat 
Jó célra összekoldult pénzösszeg - Kalapítvány 
Titokban költött vers - Íróasztal fióka 
Főhumorista - Élcmunkás 
Elnöki lakosztály - Prezidencia 
Szurdokvölgye papi méltósága - Kanyonok 
Modern bevásárló központ elleni zendülés - pLázadás 
Szülésznők országa, látszólagos hatalommal - Bábaállam 
Ételen át nyújtott gunyoros meglepetés - Kajándék 
Bádogmunka megszervezése - Horganyizáció 
Fehérjéből szőtt vérkép - Hemoglobelin 
Sokat susogó sikkes fafajta - Cserfess 
Piszkos étkezde - Kosztfészek 
Kőbe vésett katonai alapszabályzat - Tisztparancsolat 
Amikor a jókedvet takargatják - Lelkendőzik 
Űrkutatás hitvallása - Mars poetica 
Remete a társasági életben - Magánykívül van 
Amikor a kőműves szerelmes lesz a falába - Belehabarcsodik

Forrás: https://kuruc.info/r/22/82530/


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

tjanos.01 írta:


> Agglegénység - Nőnkívületi állapot
> Udvarlás - Testi mese
> Szalonnasütés (k)éjjel - Parázsnálkodás
> Kikapós férj - Csalárd apa
> ...


Agglegénység - Nőnkívületi állapot 
Udvarlás - Testi mese 
Szalonnasütés (k)éjjel - Parázsnálkodás 
Kikapós férj - Csalárd apa 
Aki két nő között ingázik - Bicsajozik 
Elnyomott férjek lázadása - Papuccs 
Elfajzott jövendő - Utókorcs 
Ledorongolás - Érvverés 
Bérgyilkos előre felvett fizetsége - Lelőleg 
Felütéssel kezdődő énekeskönyv - Dalbumm 
Siratóének - Keservers 
Énekesek dicsőítése - Sztárnyaló dallamok 
Népi mosószer - Foltklór 
Öregek, ha eláznak - Vének az esőben 
Öreg zseni - Ősztehetség 
Humorista - Élcsportoló 
Trehányság filozófiája - Hanyagelvűség 
Kábítószeresek orvosa - Drogtor úr 
Divat felett álló - Trendkívüli 
Rossz törvény beiktatása - Hatályballépés 
Harakiri - Köldöklés 
Szimbolizmus - Jelképzelés 
Megtalált okosság - Bölcslelet 
A nagy körút eszmeisége - Lélekbulvár 
Bádogos munkát végző szomorkás pap - Pléhbános 
Wc-pletyka - Klotyogás 
Törpe szakács - Gasztrognóm 
Vérszopók jobbról is, balról is - Kétkullancsos politika 
Kövérség eltemetője - Zsírásó 
Elfagyasztás - Hideggyógyászat 
Jó célra összekoldult pénzösszeg - Kalapítvány 
Titokban költött vers - Íróasztal fióka 
Főhumorista - Élcmunkás 
Elnöki lakosztály - Prezidencia 
Szurdokvölgye papi méltósága - Kanyonok 
Modern bevásárló központ elleni zendülés - pLázadás 
Szülésznők országa, látszólagos hatalommal - Bábaállam 
Ételen át nyújtott gunyoros meglepetés - Kajándék 
Bádogmunka megszervezése - Horganyizáció 
Fehérjéből szőtt vérkép - Hemoglobelin 
Sokat susogó sikkes fafajta - Cserfess 
Piszkos étkezde - Kosztfészek 
Kőbe vésett katonai alapszabályzat - Tisztparancsolat 
Amikor a jókedvet takargatják - Lelkendőzik 
Űrkutatás hitvallása - Mars poetica 
Remete a társasági életben - Magánykívül van 
Amikor a kőműves szerelmes lesz a falába - Belehabarcsodik

Forrás: https://kuruc.info/r/22/82530/


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

tjanos.01 írta:


> Agglegénység - Nőnkívületi állapot
> Udvarlás - Testi mese
> Szalonnasütés (k)éjjel - Parázsnálkodás
> Kikapós férj - Csalárd apa
> ...


Agglegénység - Nőnkívületi állapot 
Udvarlás - Testi mese 
Szalonnasütés (k)éjjel - Parázsnálkodás 
Kikapós férj - Csalárd apa 
Aki két nő között ingázik - Bicsajozik 
Elnyomott férjek lázadása - Papuccs 
Elfajzott jövendő - Utókorcs 
Ledorongolás - Érvverés 
Bérgyilkos előre felvett fizetsége - Lelőleg 
Felütéssel kezdődő énekeskönyv - Dalbumm 
Siratóének - Keservers 
Énekesek dicsőítése - Sztárnyaló dallamok 
Népi mosószer - Foltklór 
Öregek, ha eláznak - Vének az esőben 
Öreg zseni - Ősztehetség 
Humorista - Élcsportoló 
Trehányság filozófiája - Hanyagelvűség 
Kábítószeresek orvosa - Drogtor úr 
Divat felett álló - Trendkívüli 
Rossz törvény beiktatása - Hatályballépés 
Harakiri - Köldöklés 
Szimbolizmus - Jelképzelés 
Megtalált okosság - Bölcslelet 
A nagy körút eszmeisége - Lélekbulvár 
Bádogos munkát végző szomorkás pap - Pléhbános 
Wc-pletyka - Klotyogás 
Törpe szakács - Gasztrognóm 
Vérszopók jobbról is, balról is - Kétkullancsos politika 
Kövérség eltemetője - Zsírásó 
Elfagyasztás - Hideggyógyászat 
Jó célra összekoldult pénzösszeg - Kalapítvány 
Titokban költött vers - Íróasztal fióka 
Főhumorista - Élcmunkás 
Elnöki lakosztály - Prezidencia 
Szurdokvölgye papi méltósága - Kanyonok 
Modern bevásárló központ elleni zendülés - pLázadás 
Szülésznők országa, látszólagos hatalommal - Bábaállam 
Ételen át nyújtott gunyoros meglepetés - Kajándék 
Bádogmunka megszervezése - Horganyizáció 
Fehérjéből szőtt vérkép - Hemoglobelin 
Sokat susogó sikkes fafajta - Cserfess 
Piszkos étkezde - Kosztfészek 
Kőbe vésett katonai alapszabályzat - Tisztparancsolat 
Amikor a jókedvet takargatják - Lelkendőzik 
Űrkutatás hitvallása - Mars poetica 
Remete a társasági életben - Magánykívül van 
Amikor a kőműves szerelmes lesz a falába - Belehabarcsodik

Forrás: https://kuruc.info/r/22/82530/


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

tjanos.01 írta:


> Agglegénység - Nőnkívületi állapot
> Udvarlás - Testi mese
> Szalonnasütés (k)éjjel - Parázsnálkodás
> Kikapós férj - Csalárd apa
> ...


Agglegénység - Nőnkívületi állapot 
Udvarlás - Testi mese 
Szalonnasütés (k)éjjel - Parázsnálkodás 
Kikapós férj - Csalárd apa 
Aki két nő között ingázik - Bicsajozik 
Elnyomott férjek lázadása - Papuccs 
Elfajzott jövendő - Utókorcs 
Ledorongolás - Érvverés 
Bérgyilkos előre felvett fizetsége - Lelőleg 
Felütéssel kezdődő énekeskönyv - Dalbumm 
Siratóének - Keservers 
Énekesek dicsőítése - Sztárnyaló dallamok 
Népi mosószer - Foltklór 
Öregek, ha eláznak - Vének az esőben 
Öreg zseni - Ősztehetség 
Humorista - Élcsportoló 
Trehányság filozófiája - Hanyagelvűség 
Kábítószeresek orvosa - Drogtor úr 
Divat felett álló - Trendkívüli 
Rossz törvény beiktatása - Hatályballépés 
Harakiri - Köldöklés 
Szimbolizmus - Jelképzelés 
Megtalált okosság - Bölcslelet 
A nagy körút eszmeisége - Lélekbulvár 
Bádogos munkát végző szomorkás pap - Pléhbános 
Wc-pletyka - Klotyogás 
Törpe szakács - Gasztrognóm 
Vérszopók jobbról is, balról is - Kétkullancsos politika 
Kövérség eltemetője - Zsírásó 
Elfagyasztás - Hideggyógyászat 
Jó célra összekoldult pénzösszeg - Kalapítvány 
Titokban költött vers - Íróasztal fióka 
Főhumorista - Élcmunkás 
Elnöki lakosztály - Prezidencia 
Szurdokvölgye papi méltósága - Kanyonok 
Modern bevásárló központ elleni zendülés - pLázadás 
Szülésznők országa, látszólagos hatalommal - Bábaállam 
Ételen át nyújtott gunyoros meglepetés - Kajándék 
Bádogmunka megszervezése - Horganyizáció 
Fehérjéből szőtt vérkép - Hemoglobelin 
Sokat susogó sikkes fafajta - Cserfess 
Piszkos étkezde - Kosztfészek 
Kőbe vésett katonai alapszabályzat - Tisztparancsolat 
Amikor a jókedvet takargatják - Lelkendőzik 
Űrkutatás hitvallása - Mars poetica 
Remete a társasági életben - Magánykívül van 
Amikor a kőműves szerelmes lesz a falába - Belehabarcsodik

Forrás: https://kuruc.info/r/22/82530/


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

Agglegénység - Nőnkívületi állapot 
Udvarlás - Testi mese 
Szalonnasütés (k)éjjel - Parázsnálkodás 
Kikapós férj - Csalárd apa 
Aki két nő között ingázik - Bicsajozik 
Elnyomott férjek lázadása - Papuccs 
Elfajzott jövendő - Utókorcs 
Ledorongolás - Érvverés 
Bérgyilkos előre felvett fizetsége - Lelőleg 
Felütéssel kezdődő énekeskönyv - Dalbumm 
Siratóének - Keservers 
Énekesek dicsőítése - Sztárnyaló dallamok 
Népi mosószer - Foltklór 
Öregek, ha eláznak - Vének az esőben 
Öreg zseni - Ősztehetség 
Humorista - Élcsportoló 
Trehányság filozófiája - Hanyagelvűség 
Kábítószeresek orvosa - Drogtor úr 
Divat felett álló - Trendkívüli 
Rossz törvény beiktatása - Hatályballépés 
Harakiri - Köldöklés 
Szimbolizmus - Jelképzelés 
Megtalált okosság - Bölcslelet 
A nagy körút eszmeisége - Lélekbulvár 
Bádogos munkát végző szomorkás pap - Pléhbános 
Wc-pletyka - Klotyogás 
Törpe szakács - Gasztrognóm 
Vérszopók jobbról is, balról is - Kétkullancsos politika 
Kövérség eltemetője - Zsírásó 
Elfagyasztás - Hideggyógyászat 
Jó célra összekoldult pénzösszeg - Kalapítvány 
Titokban költött vers - Íróasztal fióka 
Főhumorista - Élcmunkás 
Elnöki lakosztály - Prezidencia 
Szurdokvölgye papi méltósága - Kanyonok 
Modern bevásárló központ elleni zendülés - pLázadás 
Szülésznők országa, látszólagos hatalommal - Bábaállam 
Ételen át nyújtott gunyoros meglepetés - Kajándék 
Bádogmunka megszervezése - Horganyizáció 
Fehérjéből szőtt vérkép - Hemoglobelin 
Sokat susogó sikkes fafajta - Cserfess 
Piszkos étkezde - Kosztfészek 
Kőbe vésett katonai alapszabályzat - Tisztparancsolat 
Amikor a jókedvet takargatják - Lelkendőzik 
Űrkutatás hitvallása - Mars poetica 
Remete a társasági életben - Magánykívül van 
Amikor a kőműves szerelmes lesz a falába - Belehabarcsodik

Forrás: https://kuruc.info/r/22/82530/


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

tjanos.01 írta:


> Agglegénység - Nőnkívületi állapot
> Udvarlás - Testi mese
> Szalonnasütés (k)éjjel - Parázsnálkodás
> Kikapós férj - Csalárd apa
> ...


Sokféleképpen használhatjuk a szódabikarbónát fogmosáshoz. A szódabikarbóna egy fehér, enyhén lúgos, kristályos por, mely meglehetősen hasonlít a mosóporra. Ha vízben feloldjuk ezt az enyhén lúgos anyagot, akkor szabadgyököket szabadíthatunk fel. És ha ezt a víz és szódabikarbóna keverékét szánkba vesszük, a folyadékban lévő szabadgyökök interakcióba lépnek fogaink zománcán található foltok molekuláival, és letisztítják azokat.


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

Sokféleképpen használhatjuk a szódabikarbónát fogmosáshoz. A szódabikarbóna egy fehér, enyhén lúgos, kristályos por, mely meglehetősen hasonlít a mosóporra. Ha vízben feloldjuk ezt az enyhén lúgos anyagot, akkor szabadgyököket szabadíthatunk fel. És ha ezt a víz és szódabikarbóna keverékét szánkba vesszük, a folyadékban lévő szabadgyökök interakcióba lépnek fogaink zománcán található foltok molekuláival, és letisztítják azokat.


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

tjanos.01 írta:


> Sokféleképpen használhatjuk a szódabikarbónát fogmosáshoz. A szódabikarbóna egy fehér, enyhén lúgos, kristályos por, mely meglehetősen hasonlít a mosóporra. Ha vízben feloldjuk ezt az enyhén lúgos anyagot, akkor szabadgyököket szabadíthatunk fel. És ha ezt a víz és szódabikarbóna keverékét szánkba vesszük, a folyadékban lévő szabadgyökök interakcióba lépnek fogaink zománcán található foltok molekuláival, és letisztítják azokat.


Sokféleképpen használhatjuk a szódabikarbónát fogmosáshoz. A szódabikarbóna egy fehér, enyhén lúgos, kristályos por, mely meglehetősen hasonlít a mosóporra. Ha vízben feloldjuk ezt az enyhén lúgos anyagot, akkor szabadgyököket szabadíthatunk fel. És ha ezt a víz és szódabikarbóna keverékét szánkba vesszük, a folyadékban lévő szabadgyökök interakcióba lépnek fogaink zománcán található foltok molekuláival, és letisztítják azokat.


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

tjanos.01 írta:


> Sokféleképpen használhatjuk a szódabikarbónát fogmosáshoz. A szódabikarbóna egy fehér, enyhén lúgos, kristályos por, mely meglehetősen hasonlít a mosóporra. Ha vízben feloldjuk ezt az enyhén lúgos anyagot, akkor szabadgyököket szabadíthatunk fel. És ha ezt a víz és szódabikarbóna keverékét szánkba vesszük, a folyadékban lévő szabadgyökök interakcióba lépnek fogaink zománcán található foltok molekuláival, és letisztítják azokat.


Sokféleképpen használhatjuk a szódabikarbónát fogmosáshoz. A szódabikarbóna egy fehér, enyhén lúgos, kristályos por, mely meglehetősen hasonlít a mosóporra. Ha vízben feloldjuk ezt az enyhén lúgos anyagot, akkor szabadgyököket szabadíthatunk fel. És ha ezt a víz és szódabikarbóna keverékét szánkba vesszük, a folyadékban lévő szabadgyökök interakcióba lépnek fogaink zománcán található foltok molekuláival, és letisztítják azokat.


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

Sokféleképpen használhatjuk a szódabikarbónát fogmosáshoz. A szódabikarbóna egy fehér, enyhén lúgos, kristályos por, mely meglehetősen hasonlít a mosóporra. Ha vízben feloldjuk ezt az enyhén lúgos anyagot, akkor szabadgyököket szabadíthatunk fel. És ha ezt a víz és szódabikarbóna keverékét szánkba vesszük, a folyadékban lévő szabadgyökök interakcióba lépnek fogaink zománcán található foltok molekuláival, és letisztítják azokat.


----------



## tjanos.01 (2016 Február 14)

Sokféleképpen használhatjuk a szódabikarbónát fogmosáshoz. A szódabikarbóna egy fehér, enyhén lúgos, kristályos por, mely meglehetősen hasonlít a mosóporra. Ha vízben feloldjuk ezt az enyhén lúgos anyagot, akkor szabadgyököket szabadíthatunk fel. És ha ezt a víz és szódabikarbóna keverékét szánkba vesszük, a folyadékban lévő szabadgyökök interakcióba lépnek fogaink zománcán található foltok molekuláival, és letisztítják azokat.


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Skandináv krimi könyveim listája következik.


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Nesbo: Vörösbegy


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Nesbo: Boszorkányszög


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Nesbo: Denevérember


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Nesbo: A megváltó


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Nesbo: Hóember


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Nesbo: Csótányok


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Nesbo: Leopárd


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Nesbo: Police


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Larsson: A tetovált lány


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Larsson: A lány, aki a tűzzel játszik


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Larsson: A kártyavár összedől


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Nesser: A Borkmann-elv


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Nesser: A gonosz arcai


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Nesser: A visszatérés


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Nesbo: Vér a havon


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Nesbo: A fiú


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Indridason: Vérvonal


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Indridason: Kihantolt bűnök


----------



## zuzu14 (2016 Február 14)

Adler-Olssen: Fácángyilkosok


----------



## Bobe007 (2016 Február 15)

ap


----------



## Bobe007 (2016 Február 15)

cuk


----------



## Bobe007 (2016 Február 15)

fundaluk


----------



## Bobe007 (2016 Február 15)

fundakávé


----------



## Bobe007 (2016 Február 15)

ka


----------



## Bobe007 (2016 Február 15)

man


----------



## Bobe007 (2016 Február 15)

duk


----------



## Bobe007 (2016 Február 15)

1


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

füzet


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

képeslap


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

csésze


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

hagyma


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

fokhagyma


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

kanál


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

kosár


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

rizs


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

szalvéta


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

sütőpapír


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

vízforraló


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

fogpiszkáló


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

halpác


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

törölköző


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

irattartó


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

olló


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

olaj


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

csomagoló


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

Jack


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

konyharuha


----------



## Fifi 2015 (2016 Február 15)

érme


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Endre


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Emil


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Lilla


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Anita


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

András


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Sándor


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Róbert


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Tamás


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Ádám


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Márk


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Katalin


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Nóra


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Angéla


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Éva


----------



## Mircica99 (2016 Február 16)

Emília


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Köztetek ne így legyen


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Barátaimnak mondalak benneteket


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Kövess engem


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Evezz a mélyre


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Menj és cselekedj hasonlóan


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Bizony mondom


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Rátekintett


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Legyetek tökéletesek


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Jobbik részt választotta


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Ne féljetek


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Örüljetek


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Bízzatok bennem


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Én vagyok az út


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

A fény világít


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Jöjjetek


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Szeressétek egymást


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Tegyetek jót


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Térjetek meg


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Legyetek irgalmasok


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Én azért jöttem


----------



## Meszéna Tamás (2016 Február 17)

Virrasszatok és imádkozzatok


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Remélem sikerül


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Az angyalok segítenek engem!


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Világomban minden rendben van


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Már a nap is süt.


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Kincskereső


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Ha kell, ha nem!?


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Volt egyszer egy...


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Hahó valaki!!!


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Valami van a levegőben


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Gyűjtögető életmód


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Csakazért is


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Gyógyító kövek


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Én meg azért jöttem


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Ha én szél lehetnék


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Álmomban


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Tündérek


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Angyalok


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Sok jó ember kis helyen is elfér


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Minden álmon valósággá válik


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

Varázslat


----------



## Tóthné Fogarasi Ildikó (2016 Február 18)

És most.....


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Február 18)

Hol tartok?


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Február 18)

Fürge róka


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Február 18)

lábak surranó kis árnyak!!!


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Február 18)

13


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Február 18)

Iváncsics Ágnes Itt vagy?


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Február 18)

Melyik fórumot kedveled?


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Február 18)

16


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

hehehe


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

szó játékszó


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

Kriszti


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

Melinda


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

egyszer volt az Élet


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

már csak 15 kell


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

itt a sztyeppe rendőrséééég


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

Szatymaz- Szatymaz állomás! Köszöntjük kedves utasainkat! Tiszavirág intercity érkezett...


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

i'm done


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

nyááááááááron


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

4000 Koronaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

már csak 9 kell


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

esik esőőőő kari kááááára


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

3105


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

értem... köszönöm


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

a lány akinek neve 5


----------



## Gönczi László (2016 Február 19)

Macis turka


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Hozzászólás!!


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Nem értem


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Régebben minden rendben volt...


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Most pedig úgy tűnik, újra kell kezdeni mindent...


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Na mindegy, meglátjuk


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Persze lehet, hogy egész más probléma van


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Mindegy, meglátjuk


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Hamar


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Kivéve, hogy várni kell


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Ismét


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

40


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

43


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

27


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

76


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Na lassan...


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Tényleg lassan


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Halló


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Igen


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

NOs


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

Stop


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

...shop


----------



## uphurryup (2016 Február 20)

df12


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

Szóval írni kell, hát legyen.


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

És ha ez a 20 megvan véégre jóság höhö.


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

Tüpp tüpp türüpp esik az eső nemsokáá.


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

Ahelyett hogy a nyár jönne.


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

Hallgassatok zenét.^^


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

Vélemény?


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

Na még kikell találni valamit és lehet olvasni..


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

Kreálok még párat. Csak sikerül.


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

Lassan ránk sötétedik.


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

10 sor.


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

Pont pont pont.


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

És föld forog tovább.


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

balh blah blah..


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

ő még csak 14. stb stb.


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

15


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

16


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

17


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

18


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

19


----------



## Zöldtank (2016 Február 20)

20! Na tessék örülni.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

1 Férfi, fején lemniszkátaszerű kalap (∞), kezében pálca, előtte asztal, az asztalon mindenféle eszközök: pohár, kés, tallér.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

2 Nő-pápa trónusán ül, kezében könyv.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

3 A császárnő trónusán ül, jobbkezében a sas, az uralom, balkezében a jogar, a föld jelképeivel.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

4 Uralkodó trónusán ül, a szék mellett az uralom jele, a sas, kezében a földet jelentő jogar.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

5 A pápa trónján ül, kezét áldásra emeli, előtte emberek térdelnek.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

6 Jegyespár a hűségeskü percében. A férfi és a nő között harmadik személy áll, aki a párt összeadja. Fölöttük a sugárzó napban kis Erósz íját éppen kifeszíti.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

7 Fiatal herceg kocsin ül és két lovát hajtja. A kocsin a címer helyén két betű: P. M.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

8 Asszony a széken ül, jobbkezében kard, balkezében mérleg. Felirat: Az igazság.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

9 Öreg ember, balkezében bot jobbkkezében égő lámpát magasra emel. Felirat: A remete.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

10 Kerék, amelyen a majom balról lefelé, jobbról fölfelé mászik, a kerék fölött szárnyas lény, kezében tekercs. Felirat: A szerencse kereke.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

11 Fiatal nő az oroszlán állkapcsát szétfeszíti. A nő fején ugyanolyan lemniszkáta kalap, mint a mágus fején volt. Felirat: Erő.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

12 A lábánál fogva, fejjel lefelé lógó akasztott. Úgy csüng, mint az inga. Keze hátul össze van kötözve. Felirat: Az akasztott.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

13 Csontváz, kezében kaszával, virágos réten kaszál.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

14 Szárnyas nőalak, két kezében két korsó, a folyadékot az egyik korsóból a másikba tölti. Felirat: Mérséklet.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

15 Meztelen, démoni lény, denevérszárnyakkal, phallosszal és női mellel, bal kezében bot. Előtte nyakán kötéllel összekötött emberpár. Felirat: Az ördög.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

16 Torony, tetején korona, a villám belecsap, s a korona lehull. A torony körül bukfencező és menekülő emberek. Felirat: Isten háza.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

17 Középen fent egy nagy, körülötte hét kisebb csillag. Az előtérben fiatal nő térdel és a forrásból vizet merít. Felirat: A csillag.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

18 A középen fent a Hold, alatta két bástya. Két kutya egymással szemben egymásra ugat. Lent a víz és a vízben rák. Felirat: Hold.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

19 Fölül középen a Nap. Alatta emberpár paradicsomi meztelenségben. Mögöttük fal. Felirat: A Nap.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

20 A lángoló Nap közepén angyal jelenik meg és kürtjébe fúj. Az előtérben lent a sírok megnyílnak és a halottak feltámadnak. Felirat: Ítélet.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

21 Koszorú, középen fiatal nő, balkezében tekercs fölfelé, jobbkezében lefelé áll. A kép négy sarkában az állatkör négy sarokjegye: a Bika, az Oroszlán, a Sas és az Angyal. Felirat: A világ.


----------



## Tigmag (2016 Február 21)

0 ? 22 ? Férfi, hátán batyuval, kezében bottal lép, mögötte a kutya ráugrik és nadrágját kitépi. Felirat: A bolond.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

Naponta hányszor lehet ide beírni?
1.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

Részt fogok venni a legújabb pályázaton.
2.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

Felépítem a Pirézek álomországát!
3.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

A Gépész felolvasásai miatt szerettem meg a hangoskönyveket. 
4.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

Még alig írtam ide valamit és máris unom. 
5.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

Az idegekre 6.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

7.
Ősz
A gesztenye puha barnasága,
hajadra emlékeztet kedvesem.
A szél a dérlelkű fésű, 
mely lombok, lelkek
kuszaságát oldja,
most messze suhant el.
Falomb sem rezzen.
Az utolsó kis levélhajó
lassú libbenéssel vizet ér,
és viszi az áradó folyó.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

8.
Nekem aztán nyóc.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

9. 
Kis Ferenc.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

10.
Tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta vidd vissza, majd a cica megissza.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

11.
Erről nem jut eszembe semmi.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

12.
1+2=3


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

13.
Csak annak szerencsétlen szám, aki bemagyarázza önmagának.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

14.
Erről végképp semmi nem jön elő.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

15. 
Ha most 2015 lenne, akkor...


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

16.
Fúúú de régen volt, amikor 16 éves voltam.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

17.
Nem lenne elég, csak egy számot ideírni? Hrrr... Grrr...


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

18.
Ebben a korban hiszik azt a fiatalok, hogy már felnőtt emberek.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

19.
Jujjj, már csak 1, azaz egy kell.


----------



## Nagyi01 (2016 Február 21)

Tadammm!
... ééés megvan a 20.


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

1. Elkezdem akkor én is


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

2. Összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

3. Debrecenben ma esik az eső


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

4. Tegnap este köd is volt


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

5. Nagyon nem szeretem, amikor esik


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

6. A róka egy vörös szőrű állat


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

7. Egyik kedvencem a Vuk című rajzfilm


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

8. Ma szerda van


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

9. Holnap csütörtök lesz


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

10. Nagyon várom már a pénteket


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

11. Nincs szebb madár, mint a lúd, nem kell neki gyalogút


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

12. Már nem tudom, mit is írjak még


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

13. Hajrá, már nem sok kell


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

14. Ez az év szökőév


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

15. Minden negyedik év szökőév


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

16. Sző, fon, nem takács, mi az?


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

17. pók


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

18. Hogy hívják a japán titkárnőt?


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

19. Icuka Magacuki


----------



## coxasaltens (2016 Február 24)

20. Végre meg van mind a 20!


----------



## vudielen (2016 Február 25)

virita írta:


> Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
> majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben.


Ez jó!


----------



## vudielen (2016 Február 25)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


14


----------



## vudielen (2016 Február 25)

virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


13


----------



## vudielen (2016 Február 25)

virita írta:


> Ne akarj hamar felnőni,
> Mindjárt nagylány lenni,
> Mert az élet nehéz,
> S, akkor újra kislány akarsz lenni.


Na igen!


----------



## vudielen (2016 Február 25)

virita írta:


> A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


Milyen régen hallottam.


----------



## vudielen (2016 Február 25)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


Köszi


----------



## vudielen (2016 Február 25)

virita írta:


> Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
> majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben.


A jó Toldi


----------



## vudielen (2016 Február 25)

virita írta:


> Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
> majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben.


Van még pár


----------



## vudielen (2016 Február 25)

virita írta:


> E két szót tartsd meg: MINDIG és SOHA
> Légy boldog MINDIG, boldogtalan SOHA.


Ez jó


----------



## vudielen (2016 Február 25)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


))


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

1


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

2


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

3


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

4


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

5


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

6


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

7


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

8


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

9


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

10


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

11


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

12


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

13


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

14


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

15


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

16


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

17


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

18


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

19


----------



## Anna1992 (2016 Február 27)

_*20*_


----------



## kakalin (2016 Február 28)

EGY


----------



## kakalin (2016 Február 28)

KETTŐ


----------



## kakalin (2016 Február 28)

III


----------



## kakalin (2016 Február 28)

négy


----------



## kakalin (2016 Február 28)

5


----------



## kakalin (2016 Február 28)

Hat


----------



## kakalin (2016 Február 28)

hét


----------



## kakalin (2016 Február 28)

nyolc


----------



## kakalin (2016 Február 28)

9


----------



## kakalin (2016 Február 28)

10


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

Köszi


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

1


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

2


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

3


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

4


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

5


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

6


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

7


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

8


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

9


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

10


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

11


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

12


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Szőke István Atilla : A lélek útján

Bölcső vagyok, ringatózó,
Fakoporsó, holtat-óvó,
Élet vagyok, rezgő ruhás,
Halál vagyok, dévaj dudás.*


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

13


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Bús Ősz vagyok, barna vállú,
Morc Tél vagyok, hó-szakállú,
Tavasz vagyok, rügyet rázó,
Víg Nyár vagyok, fényt vigyázó.
*


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

14


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Szarvas vagyok, pír-agancsú,
Medve vagyok, lomha mancsú,
Sólyom vagyok, érző szárnyú,
Bagoly vagyok, éji árnyú.
*


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Hajnal vagyok, madárfüttyös,
Lombos tölgyfa, ága bütykös,
Hordó vagyok, donga-butykos,
Pipa vagyok, tajték-szutykos.*


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Tenger vagyok, vad verésű,
Szikla vagyok, csipke-fésű,
Apály vagyok, szelídültem,
Dagály vagyok, sose tűrtem.
*


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

15


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Rőt Nap vagyok, sugárontó,
Ezüst Hold, a haját bontó,
Csillag vagyok, kép-óhajtó,
Kék Ég vagyok, felleg-tartó.
*


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Hűs Víz vagyok, csepp-sokaság,
Tűz vagyok én, veres virág,
Nagy Szél vagyok, ős-nyikorgó,
Vén Föld, amely körbe-forgó.
*


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

16


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Torony vagyok, vihart álló,
Harangszó, mely messze szálló,
Fohász vagyok, népet védő,
Ihlet, amely folyton égő.
*


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

17


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Szikra vagyok, szétröpülök,
Mélység vagyok, de fönt ülök,
Csoda vagyok, valóságos,
Álom vagyok, kívánságos.
*


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

18


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

19


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Zene vagyok, táncra hívó,
Hagyomány, mely sosem síró,
Dallam vagyok, ősi ének,
Ünnep vagyok, felednétek?
*


----------



## Vudd (2016 Február 29)

20


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Csizma vagyok, keményszárú,
Kancsó vagyok, öblös szájú,
Derű vagyok, sosem ború,
Jó bor vagyok, gyöngy-homlokú.
*


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Búza vagyok, elvetettek,
Kenyér vagyok, megsütöttek,
Karéj vagyok, mert leszeltek,
Új ház vagyok, kimeszeltek.
*


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Ember vagyok, Istent látó,
Ösvény vagyok, vágykiáltó,
Remény vagyok, törhetetlen,
Szeretet, mely 'győzhetetlen.
*


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Szép Múlt vagyok, hitet adó,
Jelen vagyok, szétáradó,
Jövő vagyok, lélek-szőttes,
Magyar vagyok, örök győztes!
*


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

*Magyar vagyok, örök győztes!*


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

köszönöm


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

hogy


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

itt


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

lehetek


----------



## zezi33 (2016 Február 29)

)))


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

oke


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

25


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

25


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

esély


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

1


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

2


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

3


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

4


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

5


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

6


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

7


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

8


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

9


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

10


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

11


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

12


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

13


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

14


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

15


----------



## Hunvic (2016 Március 1)

Hálás köszönet


----------



## t.ildi (2016 Március 2)

Nem


----------



## t.ildi (2016 Március 2)

tudom


----------



## t.ildi (2016 Március 2)

hol


----------



## t.ildi (2016 Március 2)

tartok?


----------



## borzsarkany (2016 Március 3)

es megint kell nehany((


----------



## borzsarkany (2016 Március 3)

2


----------



## borzsarkany (2016 Március 3)

3


----------



## borzsarkany (2016 Március 3)

4


----------



## borzsarkany (2016 Március 3)

es akkor biztos jo)


----------



## angelmama (2016 Március 3)

kettő


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

1


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

2


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

3


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

4


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

5


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

6


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

7


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

8


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

9


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

10


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

11


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

12


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

13


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

14


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

15


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

16


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

17


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

18


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

19


----------



## Szmm (2016 Március 3)

20


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

3


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

5


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

6


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

7


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

8


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

9


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

10


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

11


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

12


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

13


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

14


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

15


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

16


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

17


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

18


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

19


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

20


----------



## zs-erika (2016 Március 4)

2.


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

Akkor én is megpróbálom.


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

Mivel szeretnék minél előbb állandó tag lenni.


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

A nap nyugodni tér,


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

Leszáll a csendes éj,


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

Már búcsút mondunk.


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

A tölgy a bérc alatt


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

Oly búsan bólógat,


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

Mert el kell válnunk.


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

Míg jő a pirkadat


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

És újra kél a nap,


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

Én ébren várlak.


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

Ha zeng majd száz madár,


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

S a selymes pille száll,


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

Hát újra látlak.


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

A nap nyugodni tér


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

A patakot folyóvíznek hívják,
Tőlem a szeretőm igen tiltják,
Verje meg az Isten aki tiltja,
Mert én őtet nem hagyom el soha.


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

Lehullott a cidrusfa levele,
Bánatos a Balkó Veron szíve,
Ne szomorkodj, megvan a te kedved,
Kit a világ úgy írélte tőled.


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

Párta, párta, búra való párta,
Hogy a török régen el nem vágta,
Ha megfogom annyira hagyítom,
A tengerbe búval lenyomatom.


----------



## Attysch57 (2016 Március 5)

Mikor megyek a templomba esküdni,
Egyik könnyem a másikot éri,
Jaj, Istenem, hogy fogok esküdni,
Ha nem fogok igazán szeretni.


----------



## aviik (2016 Március 6)

Egy esős vasárnap délután, 
Elbújni jó,jó, jó 
Te véled még egy kis magány, 
Oly roppant csábítóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## zs-erika (2016 Március 7)

3


----------



## Pearl913 (2016 Március 15)

4


----------



## KrisztinaMama (2016 Március 17)

5


----------



## KrisztinaMama (2016 Március 17)

Senki többet harmadszor?


----------



## KrisztinaMama (2016 Március 17)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

...egy holdvilágos nyári éjszakán...


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

ugráljunk!!


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

Még 5


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

.......zene az élet:::))


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

Jöhetne már a tavasz!!!


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

Ugye gondolsz néha rám..


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

...csillagfényes éjszakán...


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

Asszem megvan a 20...


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

...vagy mégsem? ....


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

..szomorú leszek...


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

Közben ledob, de miért???


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

5


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

4


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

3


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

2


----------



## gfagabi (2016 Március 17)

OKKKSSIIII


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

A


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

B


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

C


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

D


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

E


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

F


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

G


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

H


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

I


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

J


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

K


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

L


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

M


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

N


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

O


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

P


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

Q


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

R


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

S


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

T


----------



## Zsoci77 (2016 Március 18)

U


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

SynthPIC


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

SynthPIC is an


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

SynthPIC is an attempt at


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

SynthPIC is an attempt at creating a simple,


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

SynthPIC is an attempt at creating a simple, Phase Distortion based,


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

SynthPIC is an attempt at creating a simple, Phase Distortion based, music synthesizer


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

SynthPIC is an attempt at creating a simple, Phase Distortion based, music synthesizer using only a


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

SynthPIC is an attempt at creating a simple, Phase Distortion based, music synthesizer using only a single PIC


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

SynthPIC is an attempt at creating a simple, Phase Distortion based, music synthesizer using only a single PIC Microcontroller as


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

SynthPIC is an attempt at creating a simple, Phase Distortion based, music synthesizer using only a single PIC Microcontroller as the sound


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

SynthPIC is an attempt at creating a simple, Phase Distortion based, music synthesizer using only a single PIC Microcontroller as the sound source.


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

A real analog synthesizer


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

A real analog synthesizer to build using easy


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

A real analog synthesizer to build using easy to get components,


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

A real analog synthesizer to build using easy to get components, capable of a wide


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

A real analog synthesizer to build using easy to get components, capable of a wide range of sounds.


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

A real analog synthesizer to build using easy to get components, capable of a wide range of sounds.
The two oscillators


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

A real analog synthesizer to build using easy to get components, capable of a wide range of sounds.
The two oscillators can be detuned


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

A real analog synthesizer to build using easy to get components, capable of a wide range of sounds.
The two oscillators can be detuned for that classic


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

A real analog synthesizer to build using easy to get components, capable of a wide range of sounds.
The two oscillators can be detuned for that classic synth sound.


----------



## Pearl913 (2016 Március 18)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## lodarazs (2016 Március 18)

Pearl913 írta:


> Jó reggelt!


Jó reggelt neked is, és szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## KrisztinaMama (2016 Március 18)

Szép napot Neked is!


----------



## KrisztinaMama (2016 Március 18)

Holnap szerencsére hétvége lesz!


----------



## József36 (2016 Március 19)

A nyílt óceánon a szökőár sebessége akár az utasszállító repülőgépét is elérheti.


----------



## József36 (2016 Március 19)

1234


----------



## József36 (2016 Március 19)

virita írta:


> 2x2 néha 5 DD


nem csalás nem ámítás


----------



## József36 (2016 Március 19)

A kalózok azért viseltek fülbevalót, mert azt hitték javítja a látásukat?


----------



## József36 (2016 Március 19)

A sósborszesz gyorsan csökkenti a lázat.


----------



## József36 (2016 Március 19)

Japán tudósok egy olyan baktériumra bukkantak, mely műanyagot eszik és ez megoldást jelenthet a PET-palackok lebontására is.


----------



## József36 (2016 Március 19)

Mi lesz az ólomkatonábol ha átmegy rajta az úthenger?


----------



## József36 (2016 Március 19)

Hogy hívják a nyugdíjas rockbandát?


----------



## József36 (2016 Március 20)

eladó hangszer !!!! olcsón!!!!


----------



## KovacsIILaja (2016 Március 20)

március 21 a tavasz első napja


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

Jó estét mindenkinek !


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

valamiért nem tudok


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

belépni


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

lehet nincs meg a 20


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

hozzászólásom?


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

megpróbálom bepótolni.


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

ha ma nem is sikerül


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

holnap folytatom.


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

vagy van valami probléma a zene fórummal?


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

vagy miért nem tudok belépni?


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

na mindegy


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

előbb


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

legyen


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

+


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

ami kell


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

és majd


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

ráérek


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

megkeresni


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

mi okozza a hibát.


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 20)

Na akkor ez megvolna további szép estét mindenkinek.


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

[HIDE-REPLY-THANKS][/HIDE-REPLY-THANKS] 1


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

2


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

3


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

4


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Köszönöm


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

5


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

3


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

6


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

4


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

7


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

5


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

8


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

58


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

9


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

98


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

10 Szia Zsuzsannn


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

1456


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

11


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Szia Tímea


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

12


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Hosszú ez a 21 mp


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Neked mennyi van még?


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

Nem hittem volna, hogy valaki még így éjjel kezdi a regisztrációt itt


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

123


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

14, még 7 db


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Legalább tudod, hogy nem vagy egyedül


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Ketten nem olyan unalmas


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

A rossz, hogy várni kell 2 üzenet közt...


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

Amiatt bátorkodtam írni  : D


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Ott vagyunk már?


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Tímea Hella írta:


> Amiatt bátorkodtam írni  : D


Jól tetted!


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

17


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Tímea Hella írta:


> A rossz, hogy várni kell 2 üzenet közt...


Többet kell gondolkodni mit is írjunk és gyorsabban telik az idő


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

majd mindjárt 18


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Na még 2!


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

már mindjárt...


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Nem értem ezt az időrendi sorrendet sem. Az üzeneted felett 2011 es hsz van.


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

Kla0ssz ez az üzenet:" csak semmi pánik...


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Tímea Hella írta:


> már mindjárt...


Asszem én végeztem


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

Ó, én ilyet nem is figyeltem


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Tímea Hella írta:


> Kla0ssz ez az üzenet:" csak semmi pánik...


Ja ja 
De miért kell várni? 
Hogy meggondolja az ember, hogy nem hülyeséget ír-e?


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Tímea Hella írta:


> Ó, én ilyet nem is figyeltem


Volt 21 mp-em, hogy nézelődjek.


----------



## Tímea Hella (2016 Március 20)

Igen, köszi a társaságot, így nem volt olyan unalmas  Szép estét neked !


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Hurrá, 23!


----------



## zsuzsannn (2016 Március 20)

Tímea Hella írta:


> Igen, köszi a társaságot, így nem volt olyan unalmas  Szép estét neked !


Neked is szép estét! Jó éjt!


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

vi


docundras írta:


> Szép napot wkk!


szont


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

korg pa 800 írta:


> hjaho


hajo


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

zsuzsannn írta:


> Neked is szép estét! Jó éjt!


neked is


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

wkk írta:


> na ismét eltűntem, úgy hogy most már meguntam


na az jó


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

korg pa 800 írta:


> 6000


7000


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

westh írta:


> szám-


szin


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

fodros írta:


> Ide is írhatok. De jó!
> Már csak 14


már csak 15


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

Bryanna írta:


> haladok..


nekem még kell pá


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

Tímea Hella írta:


> Ó, én ilyet nem is figyeltem


hát én sem de igy jártam


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

bertomi írta:


> Na akkor ez megvolna további szép estét mindenkinek.


már én is közel járok hozzá


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

bertomi írta:


> Jó estét mindenkinek !


hát én sem


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

bertomi írta:


> mi okozza a hibát.


azt én sem tudom


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

bertomi írta:


> lehet nincs meg a 20


biztos az a hiba


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

zsuzsannn írta:


> Köszönöm


nincs mit


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

zsuzsannn írta:


> Volt 21 mp-em, hogy nézelődjek.


az nem is olyan kevés idő


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

Tímea Hella írta:


> 6


hét


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

virita írta:


> 2x2 néha 5 DD


vagy 6


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

Juti62 írta:


> kilencedik


tizedik


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

rsolya írta:


> verselni fogok :-D


hajrá


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

lehimuki írta:


> Sok szuper zenét szeretnék veletek megosztani


na lássuk


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

Katacs írta:


> Lassan de biztosan haladok.


akár csak én


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

Katacs írta:


> ...közben azon gondolkodom...


min
?


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

Katacs írta:


> ...és végül elég jól belejöttem


az a lényen


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

Enababa87 írta:


> órákat el tudok lenni


hol


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

Eszter B írta:


> Nééégy


őőőőt


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

lion8 írta:


> Tizenöt.


tizenhat


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

ptallos írta:


> hi


hy


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

ztimy írta:


> Azaz már csak tizenhét kell...


az már haladás


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

varadero129 írta:


> Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. 3


menyinél tartasz


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

Csatlakozom a gyűjtögetők sorába


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

voldaj írta:


> Csatlakozom a gyűjtögetők sorába


az jo


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

Eddig csak 2 :-(
Azt nem tudja valaki hogy pár hete miért lehetett bizonyos fórumokhoz is hozzáférni elégtelen hozzászólással és most miért nem?


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

gondolom rendszerhiba vagy csak biztos hogy szülinapom volt februárban


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

de az is lehet hogy márc 15 miatt


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

bertomi írta:


> Na akkor ez megvolna további szép estét mindenkinek.


nekem még odébb van


voldaj írta:


> Eddig csak 2 :-(
> Azt nem tudja valaki hogy pár hete miért lehetett bizonyos fórumokhoz is hozzáférni elégtelen hozzászólással és most miért nem?


ez a gond nálam is


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

voldaj írta:


> de az is lehet hogy márc 15 miatt


az lehet


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

bertomi írta:


> Na akkor ez megvolna további szép estét mindenkinek.


jó neked


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

bertomi írta:


> belépni


tilos


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

zsuzsannn írta:


> Neked mennyi van még?


sok


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 21)

zsuzsannn írta:


> Asszem én végeztem


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

akkor gyűjtögetésre fel


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

jó neked


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

Szilárd, te melyik fórumra gyűjtögetsz elsősorban?


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

Akkor gyűjtésre fel


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

egy


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

egy


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

megérett a meggy


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Március 21)

Ó, ha rózsabimbó lehetnék...


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Március 21)

rám szállnának szépen a lepkék


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Március 21)

Kicsi szívem vélük dobogna nem lennék ilyen nagy otromba....


----------



## Mérei Hajnalka (2016 Március 21)

Fogalmam sincs hányadiknál tartok.


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

kettő


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

Mérei Hajnalka írta:


> Fogalmam sincs hányadiknál tartok.


Én sem tudom követni de kb 10


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

Hajnalka, melyik fórumra gyúrsz?


----------



## eszakaly (2016 Március 21)

Szabó Magda: Tündér Lala. 6 éven felülieknek kötelező!!!


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

Persze ha meg lehet kérdezni


----------



## eszakaly (2016 Március 21)

Darvasi László: Trapiti.


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

The final countdown


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

3 :-D


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

kettő


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

Juhéjjj 1


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

És várni a fórummotor frissítést


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 21)

Helló!
Timit csináltok itt?


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 21)

hahó!
van itt valaki?


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

Szia! Igyekszünk 20 hozzászólást gyűjteni, hogy bizobyos fórumokhoz is hozzáférjünk


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 21)

ohh, ez nagyszerű! és hogy kell?


----------



## figaro977 (2016 Március 21)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## figaro977 (2016 Március 21)

Tanulni csak pontosan szépen ahogy a csillag ragyog az égen úgy érdemes!


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 21)

Ez nagyon szép gondolat, ámde valaki magyarázza el, hogy hogyan kell 20 hozzászólást összegyüjtenem! Kéremszépen!


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

Pristyák András írta:


> Ez nagyon szép gondolat, ámde valaki magyarázza el, hogy hogyan kell 20 hozzászólást összegyüjtenem! Kéremszépen!


Ahogy nézem már 4 hozzászólást meg is ejtettél. A rendszer sajnos nekem nem enged hozzáférést a Szinti stylusok, kották stb fórumokhoz és elvileg ha meg van a 20 hozzászólásod (amit már 4x csináltál) akkor teljeskörű tagja leszel a fórumnak, korlátozások nélkül.
Nekem elvileg délután 3-4-kor megvolt a 20 hozzászólás és azt irta itt a legelső oldalon a téma létrehozója hogy a fórummotor frissitése után (kb 1 óra eltelte után) teljes tag lehetek, de sajnos nálam van valami gond.


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A2


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A3


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A4


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A5


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A6


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A5


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A8


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A9


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A10


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A11


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A12


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A13


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

zongorista7 írta:


> A9


zongorista, neked is azt irja ha kottás stb fórumra próbálsz belépni h:
A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.????


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A14


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

Igen, sajnos, de régi tag vagyok eddig nem volt semmi korlátozás.


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

Voldaj neked van 20 hozzászólásod?


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A15


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A16


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A17


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

igen de már én is régebben regisztráltam és meg tudtam nyitni bizonyos fórumokat most meg sajna nem


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A18


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

most du 3 körül szedtem össze huszon pár hozzászólást de semmi eredmény


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A19


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

A20


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 21)

Hol látom, hogy mennyi hozzászólásom van, tudsz benne segíteni? Köszi


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 21)

zongorista7 írta:


> Hol látom, hogy mennyi hozzászólásom van, tudsz benne segíteni? Köszi


Elvileg a jobb fölső sarokban, ha a neveden tartod az egeret legördül egy menü ott a hozzászólásaidra katt és irja. Lehet hogy van máshol is de én csak eddig ezt találtam


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

alma a fa alatt


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

banán


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

dörgedelem


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

elmentem én az erdőbe fát vágni


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

FmMaj7


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

gézengúz


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

hallelujah


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

indián nyár


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

1


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

2


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

3


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

4


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

5


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

6


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

7


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

8


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

9


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

10


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

11


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

12


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

13


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

14


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

15


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

16


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

17


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

18


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

19


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

20


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

21


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

Jailhouse rock


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

11


----------



## aranym (2016 Március 21)

22


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

12


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

13


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

14


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

15


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

16


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

17


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

18


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

19


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

20


----------



## volee (2016 Március 21)

21


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

Kedves Voldaj! 
Neved mellett már az állandó tag felirat látható. Köszi a magyarázatot, így már világos minden. További sok sikert!


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

Nem tudom, ki hogy van vele, de nem kedvencem a kedd.


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

Olyan személytelen


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

és a kukát is ki kell vinnem


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

kisnyul


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

még mindenki alszik?


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

laralirom!


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

lirarárom!


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

Láttam egy gólyát!


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

Fázott nagyon


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

Adtam neki zoknit


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

Kiszurta a körme


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

Szép a szeme!


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

Arca csupaderü


----------



## am82 (2016 Március 22)

üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

Nála szöveg hodit


----------



## am82 (2016 Március 22)

Nekem sem kedvencem a kedd


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

am82 írta:


> üdv mindenkinek.


Hali


----------



## am82 (2016 Március 22)

Túl közel van a hétfőhöz


----------



## am82 (2016 Március 22)

És nagyon távol a szombathoz.


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

am82 írta:


> Nekem sem kedvencem a kedd


Még párat alszunk és nyuszitojás, meg pujka kaccsatore!


----------



## am82 (2016 Március 22)

Pristyák András írta:


> Még párat alszunk és nyuszitojás, meg pujka kaccsatore!



Kicsit messze még az,,,


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

Eljö hozzánk!!


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

Hát senki sem cseveg????


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

az


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

hogy


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

ezt


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

Így


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

is


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

lehet


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

ki


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

gondolta


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

volna


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

köszönöm


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

nagyon


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

szépen


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

jóó


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

A


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

F


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

Ó


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

R


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

U


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

MM


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

Nagyon sok segítséget kapok itt.
Köszönöm.


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

ugyehogy ugye???


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

Pristyák András írta:


> ugyehogy ugye???


Nekem csak a 20 hozzászólás kellett.
De még így sem müködik a kotta forum.
Sajnos.


----------



## Pristyák András (2016 Március 22)

nem vagy egyedül
nekem sem


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

Emailben is kaptam értesítést de most az sem jön


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

Az adminisztrátor ajánlotta a20 hozzászólást de így sem jóóó


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 22)

voldaj írta:


> Eddig csak 2 :-(
> Azt nem tudja valaki hogy pár hete miért lehetett bizonyos fórumokhoz is hozzáférni elégtelen hozzászólással és most miért nem?


ezt kérdem én is


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 22)

psr350 írta:


> psr1000


psr1100


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 22)

faktum10 írta:


> Az adminisztrátor ajánlotta a20 hozzászólást de így sem jóóó


ne izgulj nekem sem jo


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 22)

sajna nem tudok letőlteni


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 22)

kitudja


----------



## babai szilárd (2016 Március 22)

voldaj írta:


> Szilárd, te melyik fórumra gyűjtögetsz elsősorban?


én irok mindeggyikbe


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 22)

Pristyák András írta:


> Kedves Voldaj!
> Neved mellett már az állandó tag felirat látható. Köszi a magyarázatot, így már világos minden. További sok sikert!


Igazán nincs mit! Sajnos nekem most sem működik sem a kotta sem szinti stílusok :-(


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 22)

Valaki esetleg ki tudta deríteni miért nem sikerül hozzáférni bizonyos fórumokhoz, akár megvan a 20 hozzászólás akár nem?


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 22)

Mindig uaez az üzenet:
A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.??!


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 22)

Most írtam Admin-nak, remélem mihamarabb kiderül a megoldás


----------



## zongorista7 (2016 Március 22)

Sziasztok, tud valaki segíteni mért nem férek hozzá a kotta, szinti stylusok topikhoz, a 20 hozzászólásom meg van, állandó tag lettem, de ugyan az a problémám mint voldajnak.Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket.


----------



## tappancs0 (2016 Március 22)

sziasztok


----------



## tappancs0 (2016 Március 22)

1,2


----------



## tappancs0 (2016 Március 22)

3,4


----------



## tappancs0 (2016 Március 22)

5,6


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Március 22)

tappancs0 írta:


> sziasztok


 Szia! 

Szereted a vicceket? Annak is van témája, és nem olyan egyhangú a gyűjtögetés.
Kérsz hozzá linket?


----------



## tappancs0 (2016 Március 22)

7,8


----------



## tappancs0 (2016 Március 22)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Szereted a vicceket? Annak is van témája, és nem olyan egyhangú a gyűjtögetés.
> Kérsz hozzá linket?


szeretem, köszi szépen


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Március 22)

tappancs0 írta:


> szeretem, köszi szépen



Akkor itt az elérhetősége
http://canadahun.com/forums/humor.81/
http://canadahun.com/forums/humoros-írások.125/


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 22)

Sziasztok. Én sem férek hozzá kotta, szinti stylusok topikhoz és még van 1 pár ami nem megy nálam.


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 22)

zongorista7 írta:


> Sziasztok, tud valaki segíteni mért nem férek hozzá a kotta, szinti stylusok topikhoz, a 20 hozzászólásom meg van, állandó tag lettem, de ugyan az a problémám mint voldajnak.Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket.


Szia zongorista7!
Most már beenged, de nem tudom, hogy az adminnak irt levél miatt, vagy a 20 hozzászólás most lett-e lekönyvelve, vagy rendszerhiba lehetett és megoldották passz.
A lényeg hogy valamelyik biztosan :-D
Ha még mindig nem enged be én ezeken mennék végig a helyedben!
Jó éjt!


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 23)

voldaj írta:


> Szia zongorista7!
> Most már beenged, de nem tudom, hogy az adminnak irt levél miatt, vagy a 20 hozzászólás most lett-e lekönyvelve, vagy rendszerhiba lehetett és megoldották passz.
> A lényeg hogy valamelyik biztosan :-D
> Ha még mindig nem enged be én ezeken mennék végig a helyedben!
> Jó éjt!


Szia voldaj !
Kinek írtál levelet ?


----------



## voldaj (2016 Március 23)

bertomi írta:


> Szia voldaj !
> Kinek írtál levelet ?


Én csak itt az oldal jobb alsó sarkában lévő kapcsolat (kék csíkon) hivatkozásra kattintva írtam. Remélem segít!
Üdv


----------



## jukas (2016 Március 23)

ez nagyon igaz köszönöm szépen szép napot kívánok üdvözöllek az oldalon


Hilike írta:


> Nem


----------



## bertomi (2016 Március 23)

voldaj írta:


> Én csak itt az oldal jobb alsó sarkában lévő kapcsolat (kék csíkon) hivatkozásra kattintva írtam. Remélem segít!
> Üdv


Igen segített. Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## subpondere (2016 Március 23)

4


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

Egyes


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

fgvbdhgn


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

hármas


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

négyes


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

ötös


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

hatos


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

hetes


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

nyolc


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

kilenc


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

10


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

11


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

22


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

33


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

44


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

55


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

66


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

77


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

88


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

99


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

100


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

áé,áéplőpőp.


----------



## Tubrod (2016 Március 23)

fghnrzuktui


----------



## dogál (2016 Március 23)

korg i30


----------



## dogál (2016 Március 23)

Korg Is


----------



## dogál (2016 Március 23)

Korg Pa1X


----------



## dogál (2016 Március 23)

Korg World


----------



## dogál (2016 Március 23)

Korg Popp


----------



## dogál (2016 Március 23)

Korg Song


----------



## dogál (2016 Március 23)

Korg Latin 1


----------



## dogál (2016 Március 23)

Latin 2 Korg


----------



## dogál (2016 Március 23)

korg pa 600


----------



## dogál (2016 Március 23)

korg pa 600


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

ez nem rossz otlet


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

koszonjuk


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

01


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

02


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

03


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

04


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

05


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

06


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

07


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

08


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

09


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

10


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

11


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

12


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

13


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

14


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

15


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

16


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

17


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

18


----------



## donsanya (2016 Március 24)

19


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

virita írta:


> Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
> Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

1k


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

2a


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 2a


3j


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 3j


4i


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 4i


5n


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 5n


6g


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 6g


7e


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 7e


8r


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 8r


9k


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 9k


10a


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 10a


11r


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 11r


12o


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 12o


13l


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 13l


14y


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 14y


15c


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 15c


16s


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 16s


17e


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 17e


18r


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 18r


19h


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 19h


20a


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 20a


21t


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 21t


22s


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 22s


23u


----------



## st. (2016 Március 24)

st. írta:


> 23u


24v


----------



## csabika55 (2016 Március 26)

24t


----------



## csabika55 (2016 Március 26)

24s


----------



## csabika55 (2016 Március 26)

23s


----------



## csabika55 (2016 Március 26)

24t


----------



## csabika55 (2016 Március 26)

25t


----------



## csabika55 (2016 Március 26)

25v


----------



## csabika55 (2016 Március 27)

25r


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

1


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

2


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

3


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

4


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

5


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

6


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

7


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

8


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

9


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

10


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

11


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

12


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

13


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

14


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

15


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

16


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

17


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

18


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

19


----------



## Hornyakj (2016 Március 27)

20


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Március 28)

Köszönjük szépen!!


----------



## csabika55 (2016 Március 28)

21


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Március 28)

1


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Március 28)

2


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Március 28)

3


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Március 28)

4


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Március 28)

5


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Március 28)

6


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Március 28)

7


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Március 28)

8888


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Március 28)

999


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Március 28)

10


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Március 28)

11


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Március 28)

12


----------



## Ferenc N (2016 Március 29)

13


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

Hegreta írta:


> 10


1


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

Hegreta írta:


> 11


2


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

Ferenc N írta:


> 13


3


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

Ferenc N írta:


> 13


4


ináncsi kiss tibor írta:


> 1


5


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

Hegreta írta:


> 10


6


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

7


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

8


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

9


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

10


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

11


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

12


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

13


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

14


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

15


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

16


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

17


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

18


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

19


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

20


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

1


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

2


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

3


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

4


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

5


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 29)

6


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Az ember felülemelkedhet a dolgokon, és az igazi lelki nagyságból fakadó, őszinte közönnyel nézheti, amint az élete hol felível, hol a mélybe zuhan. Az ember tekinthet úgy a saját törekvéseire, mintha az egész csak hiúságok maszkabálja, bolondok tánca volna.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Vannak rossz dolgok, amiket muszáj megtenni, hogy a halál ellenében felpörgesd az életet.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Észrevettem, hogy a világban az emberek majdnem mindig idegeskednek, és nincs idejük. Még Nagymama is sokszor mondja ezt, pedig neki meg Pótpapának nincs is munkája, úgyhogy nem tudom, hogy az emberek, akiknek munkájuk van, hogyan csinálják a munkát meg az élést is egyszerre.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Ha én rózsa volnék, nem csak egyszer nyílnék,
Minden évben négyszer virágba borulnék.
Nyílnék a fiúnak, nyílnék én a lánynak,
Az igaz szerelemnek és az elmúlásnak.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Ha meghalok, halott leszek, és halott voltam, mielőtt megszülettem. Az élet az, mikor a halál szünetet tart. Az ember nem lehet egész idő alatt halott.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Mindig is így volt. Egyik pillanatban még itt vagyunk, a másikban már nem, és nem az a lényege az egésznek, hogy mennyi ideig vagyunk itt, hanem hogy miképpen töltjük ki ezt az időt.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Azt hiszem, az élet egy videojáték, valami olyasmi, mint a Sims - mindenkit irányít valaki, és aki engem irányít, annak van a legtöbb pontja.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Életet és halált lehetetlen nem egybelátni. Élet és halál nem más, mint kettétört öröklét, meghasonlott valóság.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Ahogyan elmeséljük az életünket, ahogyan történetet faragunk belőle, azzal egyszersmind értelmet is adunk neki.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Az élet a legritkább dolog a világon, mert a legtöbb ember csak létezik, és kész.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Az ember, amíg igazságos úton halad, addig bátran mehet minden veszedelemmel szemben. De mihelyt a ravaszsággal, az elfogultsággal, az egyéni becsvággyal akarja magát előbbre helyezni másoknál: előbb-utóbb elbukik.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Újrakezdés nincsen. Ez itt a lényeg. Minden egyes lépése az embernek végérvényes. Nem lehet visszacsinálni. Soha semmit. (...) Te, amikor reggel felébredsz, azt hiszed, hogy ami tegnap volt, az már nem számít. Pedig az a helyzet, hogy csak az számít. Mert más nincs is. Ebből áll az élet. Ezekből a napokból. Nincs más, csak a napok, ahogy telnek.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Az élet olyan, mint a metróvonal... mint a sínek. Vannak rajta váltók, amelyek átállítják a síneket. És van végállomás is, de nem egy, hanem több. Van, aki egyszerűen elmegy innen oda, és kész. Van, aki beáll a depóba, megpihenni. Van, aki egy titkos összekötő vonalon átvág egy másik vonalra. Vagyis... végállomás sokféle lehet. De úti célja mindenkinek csak egy lehet! A sajátja! És a síneken minden váltót helyesen kell átállítani ahhoz, hogy éppen az úti célba jusson az ember! Azt tegye, amiért egyáltalán a világra jött.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Vannak közönséges, hétköznapi periódusok az ember életében, és vannak különleges, nagy pillanatok, amikor magától értetődően az emberi lét mélyebb dimenzióiban gondolkodunk, életről és halálról. Mert ebben az állapotban nem is tudunk másképp. Meghal valaki, aki nagyon közel állt hozzánk. Gyerekünk születik. Egy mély, megrázó, felszabadító szeretkezésben van részünk. Ez mind érzéki élmény, s ha akarjuk, ha nem, az ilyen pillanat valósággal "odalök" a lét forrásaihoz. Oda, ahol fájdalom és gyönyör, születés és halál összeér. Nem tehetünk mást, elnémulunk, és látjuk, amit látunk.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Élünk egy halálosan átlagos életet, aztán összespórolunk egy hatalmas motorra valót, felpattanunk rá, és úgy érezzük, mégiscsak jó élni. Amikor ilyesmit látok, mindig nagyon elszontyolodom. És olyankor úgy találom, hogy az élet talán még annál is sokkal értelmetlenebb, mint amilyennek odáig tartottam.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Az életnek vannak sötét napjai. Általában ezekkel fizetünk a jó napokért. A halálunk napja is egy ilyen sötét nap. Mégis, kockáztatnunk kell az örömért, a boldogságért, a gyönyörűségekért. Másképp mi értelme az egésznek? Lehet kockázat meg izgalom nélkül élni. Csak minek?


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Ha dicsérnek, hálás vagyok, ha kinevetnek, meg se hallom. Annyi szépség van az életben, csak észre kell venni. És annyi mocsokság, csak nem szabad odafigyelni.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Magános tölgy a völgyben,
Cibálta szél, de megmaradt.
Egy halott hölgy a tölgy alatt,
Vár, egyre vár a földben.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Szokták mondani, hogy felgyorsult a világ, de igazából nem a világ, hanem mi, emberek, pontosabban a pénz gyorsította fel – mi pedig hagyjuk magunkat az orrunknál fogva vezetni szép pórázokon, miközben észre sem vesszük, hogy a fogyasztói társadalom csapdáiban vergődünk, különféle csilivili státusszimbólumok rabjaként.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Nem a válaszok nőnek, nőnek meg olyan nagyon,
hanem az élet lesz egyre, egyre nagyobb vadon.


----------



## gafek (2016 Március 30)

Élek. Ez elég ok a boldogságra.


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 30)

gafek írta:


> Az ember felülemelkedhet a dolgokon, és az igazi lelki nagyságból fakadó, őszinte közönnyel nézheti, amint az élete hol felível, hol a mélybe zuhan. Az ember tekinthet úgy a saját törekvéseire, mintha az egész csak hiúságok maszkabálja, bolondok tánca volna.


kívül állóként , nehéz nézni, olyat , aminek részese vagy


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 30)

gafek írta:


> Az élet a legritkább dolog a világon, mert a legtöbb ember csak létezik, és kész.


az élet szép....is lehet


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 30)

gafek írta:


> Az ember, amíg igazságos úton halad, addig bátran mehet minden veszedelemmel szemben. De mihelyt a ravaszsággal, az elfogultsággal, az egyéni becsvággyal akarja magát előbbre helyezni másoknál: előbb-utóbb elbukik.


hit kérdése
de van aki így jut előre


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

abcdefghiíjklmnoóöőp


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

Anna1992 írta:


> 17


1


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 30)

krvaltb


----------



## ináncsi kiss tibor (2016 Március 30)

szrkzgszr


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 1


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## Roland Varga (2016 Március 30)

Szevasztok !! èn is ..


----------



## Korcsillio (2016 Március 30)

1


----------



## Korcsillio (2016 Március 30)

2


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

baltesz írta:


> 123


123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

123


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

17


----------



## Korcsillio (2016 Március 30)

3


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

18


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

19


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

20


----------



## baltesz (2016 Március 30)

21


----------



## Korcsillio (2016 Március 30)

1


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

234


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

345


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

456


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

567


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

678


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

789


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

890


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

8


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

9


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

10


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

11


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

14


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

15


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

16


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

17


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

18


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

19


----------



## Lilem (2016 Március 30)

20


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

a


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Mindenkinek kellemes napot


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

c


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

d


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

e


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

f


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)




----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Kettő


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Harmadik kis angyal


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Négy


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Öt


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Hat


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

g


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Hét


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

h


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Nyolc


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Kilenc


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Tíz


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Tizenegy


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

i


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Tizenkettő


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

j


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Tizenhárom


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

k


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Tizennégy


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

l


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Tizenöt


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

1


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Tizenhat


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

222


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Tizenhét


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

333


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Tizennyolc


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

123


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

478


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Húsz


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

r


----------



## amilo27 (2016 Március 31)

Kis angyalaim kísérjenek Mindenkit!Tisztelettel <3


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)

s


----------



## fogarasiannamari1632 (2016 Március 31)




----------



## Korcsillio (2016 Március 31)

Pfff


----------



## Korcsillio (2016 Március 31)

E


----------



## Korcsillio (2016 Március 31)

U


----------



## Zoltan42 (2016 Március 31)

Szép napot midekine


----------



## Zoltan42 (2016 Március 31)

Az olvadás jó dolog.


----------



## Zoltan42 (2016 Március 31)

Holnap végre itt a péntek!


----------



## Zoltan42 (2016 Március 31)

Abc


----------



## Zoltan42 (2016 Március 31)

2*2 néha 5


----------



## Zoltan42 (2016 Március 31)

Ess eső ess holnap délig ess.


----------



## Zoltan42 (2016 Március 31)

Defghijkl


----------



## Korcsillio (2016 Április 1)




----------



## Korcsillio (2016 Április 1)

:|


----------



## Korcsillio (2016 Április 1)

.. .


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Április 1)

Korcsillio írta:


> .. .


Udv zenesztars!rolandra valami jo kis midid?esetleg csere-bere?


----------



## Korcsillio (2016 Április 1)

pistikee1 írta:


> Udv zenesztars!rolandra valami jo kis midid?esetleg csere-bere?


Nincsen sajnos.Néhány stílusom van,amiket innen-onnan gyűjtöttem.


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek.


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Nem láttam még vadat
amely szánná magát.
A madár fagyottan zuhan le az ágról
de sosem gondolt rá hogy sajnálja magát.


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Pedig én úgy szerettelek,
Hogy szebben nem lehet,
S ha nem is voltam mindig veled,
Sose voltam ellened......


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Köszönöm az égieknek és mindennek ami a csak létezik, hogy vagy nekem és hogy az életed része lehetek. 
<3


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Szeretlek mint te a csokit, 
Ha kellek neked,dobj egy tetszik!


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Gőzöm sincs, hol leszünk majd 20, 40 vagy 50 év múlva. nem tudom kivé válunk. nem tudom, hogy képes leszek-e neki megadni mindazt, amire vágyik. millió dolog van, amiről fogalmam sincs. de egy dolog holtbiztos: hogy szeretem őt és szeretni is fogom. hajnaltól napnyugtáig, az életem végéig!


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

A lustaság nem más, mint pihenés elfáradás előtt.


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Azok a férfiak, akiknek ki van lyukasztva a fülük, felkészültek a házasságra. Ismerik a fájdalmat, és már vásároltak ékszert.


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Miért van az, hogy a sötéttől félő gyermek pillanatok alatt kamasz lesz, aki egész éjjel kint akar maradni?


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

A csitári hegyek alatt régen leesett a hó.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Úgy hallottam, kisangyalom, véled esett el a ló.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Kitörted a kezedet, mivel ölelsz engemet?


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Így hát, kedves kisangyalom, nem lehetek a tied.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Akácos út, ha végigmegyek rajtad én,
Eszembe jut egy régi szép emlék.
Nyár este volt, pacsirta szólt talán,
Ott kóborolt, csavargott egy cigány.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Lord Huron - The World Ender


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Megszólítám, de jó, hogy megtalállak itt,
A legszebb lány, tudod-e, hol lakik.
Amott lakik, túl az akácsoron,
Ma este lesz a nagy lakodalom.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Egy ablaknál állj meg, cigány,
Úgy muzsikálj, hogy hadd sírjon ez a barna lány.
Olyan legyen, mint egy szerelmes könnyes vallomás,
Csak csendesen, hogy ne hallja senki más.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Az éjmadár átsuhan a kis városon,
Éjfélre jár, én az utcát rovom.
A holdsugár a deres hajamra süt,
Sivár az élet, csend honol mindenütt.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Azóta már más asszonya lett a lány,
Ez a nóta fülembe zeng csupán,
Én Istenem, az idő hogy elszalad,
Szívembe már csupán e dal maradt.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Te csak dalolj, kacagj, nevess,
Enyém a könny, számomra úgysincs már öröm.
Attól se félj, hogy a kacaj a szívemen üt sebet,
Te csak dalolj, kacagj ki engemet.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Által mennék én a Tiszán ladikon, ladikon, de ladikon.
Azt se tudom, hol lakik a galambom, hol lakik a galambom.
Ott lakik a városba, a harmadik utcába,
Piros rózsa, kék nefelejcs, viola nyílik az ablakába.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Tisza partján lóra ülni nem merek, lóra ülni nem merek,
Attól félek félrecsúszik a nyereg, félrecsúszik a nyereg.
Félrecsúszik a nyereg, én meg a széles Tiszába beleesek,
Széles a Tisza, habjai közt elveszek, a babámé nem leszek.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Tisza partján nem jó mélyen aludni, nem jó mélyen aludni,
Mert a Tisza ki is szokott önteni, ki is szokott önteni.
Elviszi a kalapom, a szép fekete csárdás kalapom,
Mivel mondok jó éjszakát galambom, jó éjszakát galambom.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Darumadár fenn az égen hazafelé szálldogál,
Vándorbottal a kezében cigánylegény meg-megáll.
Repülj, madár, ha lehet, vidd el ezt a levelet,
Mondd meg az én galambomnak, ne sirasson, felejtsen el engemet.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Ha majd egyszer, kisangyalom, veled együtt lehetnék,
Violaszín nyoszolyádba oldaladhoz simulnék.
Szívemet a szívedre, gyenge legény létemre,
Ráhajtanám bús fejemet hattyúfehér fehér hattyúkebledre.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Deres már a határ, őszül a vén betyár,
Rá se néz már sohasem a fehérnép.
Nem is vár több nyarat, senkije sem maradt,
Egyetlenegy hű társa a szegénység.
Más se kell az egész világból,
Csak a pipa meg egy pohár bor,
Deres már a határ, őszül a vén betyár,
Rá se néz már sohasem a fehérnép.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Deres már a határ, sose bánd, vén betyár,
Akad még az őszi erdőn virágszál.
Bár a nyár elszaladt, egy szív tied maradt,
Kivirulna, hogyha reá találnál.
Van az úgy, hogy egy szál virágtól,
Tavasz lesz az egész világból,
Deres már a határ, sose bánd, vén betyár,
Nyílik még az őszi erdőn virágszál.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Egy asszonynak kilenc lánya, mind a kilenc barna.
Este kiáll a kapuba, híja vacsorára:
Erzsi, Biri, Sári, Mariska, Rozáli,
Ella, Bella, Juci, Karolina, gyertek vacsorázni.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Erdő, erdő, erdő, marosszéki kerek erdő,
Madár lakik benne, madár lakik tizenkettő.
Cukrot adnék annak a madárnak,
Dalolja ki nevét a babámnak.
Csárdás kisangyalom, érted fáj a szívem nagyon.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Esik eső sűrű cseppje sötét felhők alján,
Sűrű cseppje verdesi a ragyás csárda falát.
Tört ablakán fütyül a szél, benne ócska lámpa,
Meg-meglódul hosszú drótján üszkös már a lángja.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Vendég ide hogy is jönne ily cudar időbe,
A csapláros is bent alszik, bent a kármentőbe.
Hisz azok a jómadarak most már nem is járnak,
Réges-régen vége van már a betyárvilágnak.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 1)

Ámde mégis ajtó nyílik, lassan belép rajta
Őszült ember, meglátszik, hogy régi betyárfajta.
A vén betyár káromkodik, fokosát forgassa,
Kocsmárosné, száz szál gyertyát, száz icce bort ide az asztalra.


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Minden nap délben egy hajó indul el Le Havre-ból New Yorkba az Atlanti óceánon, ez a hajózási társaság ugyanebben a pillanatban New Yorkból Le Havre-ba is indít járatot. Az útvonalat mindkét irányban pontosan hét nap alatt teszik meg a hajók. Egy induló hajó hány szembejövővel találkozik?


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

A vádlottat a bíró úgy ítéli el, hogy saját kezébe adja a szabadulás útját. Két ajtó közül választhat, az egyik a börtönbe, a másik pedig a szabad világba vezet. A két ajtó előtt egy-egy őr áll, akiktől egyet kérdezhet. Az őrök egyike mindig igazat mond, a másik mindig hazudik. Mit kérdezzen a vádlott, hogy megtudja melyik a szabadság útja?


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Vasárnap reggel 6 órakor a csiga elkezd mászni a fára. 18 óráig 5 máter magasra mászik fel, éjjel azonban visszacsúszik 2 métert. Milyen nap és hány órakor ér fel a 9 méter magas fára?


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Egy vadász elindul délnek és megy 200 métert, utána nyugatra fordul és megy 200 métert, majd ismét fordul és 200 métert megy északnak. Ezzel visszaérkezett a kiindulási helyére. Ebben a pillanatban meglát egy medvét és lelövi. Milyen színű volt a medve?


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Négy túrázó a sötétben szeretne átkelni a szakadékon, de csak egy lámpájuk van. A függőhídon egyszerre két ember tud menni. Milyen sorrendbe menjenek át, ha a túrázóknak 1, 2, 3, és 4 percre van szükségük az átkeléshez és a leggyorsabban akarják leküzdeni az akadályt.


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Zsuzsi barátnőivel együtt szeret kiadósan ebédelni. Egy napon Zsuzsi négy szendvicset, Andi pedig ötöt. Szilvi elfelejtett ebédet csomagolni, de csatlakozott a lányokhoz, majd egyenlően elosztották a szendvicseket. Evés után Szilvi így szólt: – Ezer hálám! Most mennem kell, de beadok egy kis pénzt a közösbe! 300 Ft-ot hagyott az asztalon. Zsuzsi azt mondta: Én négy szendvicset hoztam, te ötöt, tehát én a 300 Ft négykilencedét kapom, ami 133 Ft. Andi erre így felelt: – Szerintem ez így nem igazságos.
Kinek van igaza?


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

A kocka el van vetve – Alea iacta est *Julius Caesar*

Decipimur specie recti – Az igazság látszata megtéveszt bennünket *Horatius*

Et tu mi fili? – Te is, fiam? *Julius Caesar*

Gyakorlat teszi a mestert – Exercitatio artem parat *Tacitus*

Mindenki a maga szerencséjének kovácsa – Faber est suae quisque fortunae *Sallustius*

Lassan járj, tovább érsz! – Festina lente! *Suetonius*

A szépség mulandó adomány – Forma bonum fragile est *Ovidius*

Bátraké a szerencse – Fortes fortuna adiuvat *Terentius*

Ember embernek farkasa – Lupus est homo homini *Plautus*

Kisokos itt további latin szállóigéket találhattok. Kedvcsinálónak bemásoltam párat.


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

Egy néger és egy fehér ember egymás mellett utaznak egy repülőn. A fehér megéhezik és elővesz egy banánt. Mire a néger:
- Az mi?
- Ez egy banán!
- Ugyan, ez nem banán! Nálunk 3 kilós banánok nőnek!
Elteszi a fehér a banánt, elővesz egy narancsot. Mire a néger:
- Az mi?
- Ez egy narancs!
- Ugyan, mifelénk strandlabda méretű narancsok nőnek! - dicsekszik a néger.
A fehér elővesz egy paradicsomot, mire a néger megkérdi:
- Az mi?
- Ez bazdmeg? Ribizli!


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 2)

Amilyen az *adjonisten*, olyan a fogadjisten.
Like greeting, on arrival, like answer.


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 2)

*Ágyúval *lő verebekre.
He shoots at sparrows with a high calibre gun.


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 2)

Ha kidobják az *ajtón*, bemegy az ablakon.
If he is thrown out through the door, he enters through the window.


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 2)

*Alkalom *szüli a tolvajt.
Opportunity bears the thief.


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Ha én rózsa volnék, nem csak egyszer nyilnék,
Minden évben négyszer virágba borulnék,


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Nyílnék a fiúnak nyilnék én a lánynak
Az igaz szerelemnek és az elmúlásnak.


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Ha én kapu volnék, mindig nyitva állnék,
Akárhonnan jönne, bárkit beengednék,


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Nem kérdezném tőle, hát téged ki küldött,
Akkor lennék boldog, ha mindenki eljött.


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Ha én ablak volnék, akkora nagy lennék,
Hogy az egész világ láthatóvá váljék,


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Megértő szemekkel átnéznének rajtam,
Akkor lennék boldog, ha mindent megmutattam.


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Ha én utca volnék, mindig tiszta lennék,
Minden áldott este fényben megfürödnék,


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

És ha egyszer rajtam lánckerék taposna,
Alattam a föld is sírva beomolna.


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Ha én zászló volnék, sohasem lobognék,
Mindenféle szélnek haragosa lennék,


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Akkor lennék boldog, ha kifeszítenének,
S nem lennék játéka mindenféle szélnek.


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Egyszer a Nap úgy elfáradt
Elaludt mély zöld tó ölén


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Az embereknek fájt a sötét
Ő megsajnált, eljött közénk


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Igen, jött egy gyöngyhajú lány
Álmodtam, vagy igaz talán


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Így lett a föld, az ég
Zöld meg kék, mint rég


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

A hajnal kelt, ő hazament
Kék hegy mögé, virág közé


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Kis kék elefánt, mesét mesélt
Szép gyöngyhaján alszik a fény


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Igen, él egy gyöngyhajú lány
Álmodtam, vagy igaz talán


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Gyöngyhaj azóta ég
Mély tengerben él


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Mikor nagyon egyedül vagy
Lehull hozzád egy kis csillag


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Hófehér gyöngyök vezessenek
Mint jó vándort fehér kövek


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Igen, hív egy gyöngyhajú lány
Álmodtam, vagy igaz talán


----------



## Krisztina Klaudia (2016 Április 3)

Rám vár gyöngye mögött
Ég és föld között


----------



## M.Gábor84 (2016 Április 3)

Hűűűha itt versek vannak.


----------



## M.Gábor84 (2016 Április 3)

Sziasztok. Tud valaki segíteni a 20 hozzászólás megszerzésébe? Hogy működik?


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

Már egy hete csak


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

a mamára
gondolok


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

mindíg


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

meg-megállva


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

Nyikorgó kosárral ölében


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

ment a padlásra


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

ment serényen


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

Én még őszinte


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

ember voltam


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

ordítottam


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

toporzékoltam


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

Hagyja


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

a dagadt ruhát


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

másra


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

Engem vigyen


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

föl a padlásra


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

Csak ment


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

és teregetett némán


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

nem szidott


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Április 4)

nem is nézett énrám


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Április 4)




----------



## csabika55 (2016 Április 4)

21


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

1


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

2


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

3


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

4


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

5


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

6


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

7


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

8


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

9


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

10


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

11


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

12


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

13


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

14


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

15


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

16


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

17


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

18


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

19


----------



## Suhaj Lilla Vivien (2016 Április 5)

20


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Április 5)

Na Ennyi kellene hogy be tudjunk lepni! Nekem nagyon nehezen akar összejönni...!


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 5)

Krisztina Klaudia írta:


> Gyöngyhaj azóta ég
> Mély tengerben él[/Q???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 5)

pistikee1 írta:


> Na Ennyi kellene hogy be tudjunk lepni! Nekem nagyon nehezen akar összejönni...![/QU
> én is ezen dolgozom ,sok sikert!


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 5)

Merem remélni hogy annyi korrektség szorult belétek ,hogy viszonozzátok .-...."tetszik......válasz"


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 5)

*Rúzsa Magdolna - Április*


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Április 6)

sz


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Április 6)

é


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Április 6)

p


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

20


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

suhaj


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

felmászott


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

a fűzfára


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

annak is...


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

Hát nem mondom, de a legmagasabb


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

ágára!!!


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

Hát nem érdekes?


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

Én úgy hozzászólok, hogy na...


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

Így sem volt jó..


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

Úgy sem volt jó...


----------



## Kecske Béka (2016 Április 6)

Jó lesz az.


----------



## csabika55 (2016 Április 6)

12


----------



## csabika55 (2016 Április 6)

13


----------



## csabika55 (2016 Április 6)

14


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

cirmos cica


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

hajh


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

hová lett a


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

vajh


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

meglátom a bajuszodonh'


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

ott lesz


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

neked


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

jajh!


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

Aludni tér Hamupipőke, rátalált végre a jó király.


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

Aludni tér a kis cipőcske, álmában újra párban jár.


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

Aludni tér a tálban a lencse, alszik a sok kis madár.
Nevet, míg él a jó szerencse a csúnya mostohán.


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

Aludni tér a kis Hófehérke, a délceg herceg álma újra él.
Aludni tér mind a hét törpe, bezár a bánya, míg tart az éj.
Aludni tér a piros alma, alszik az erdei ház.


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

Aludni tér sok ismerős, sok jó barát egy nagy könyv lapjain elfér.
Aludni tér sok mesehős, minden barát aludni tér.


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

Alszik már a sok jó ismerős.
Alszik már, hát aludj el te is.


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

Aludni tér Mici a mackó, már most a reggeli mézre vár.
Aludni tér a medve kuckó, hol láthatja mind, aki arra jár.


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

Aludni tér sok barátja, Pagonyra rászáll az éj.
Aludni tér a kis Malacka, álmában nem fél.


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

Aludni tér sok ismerős, sok jó barát egy nagy könyv lapjain elfér.
Aludni tér sok mesehős, minden barát aludni tér.


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

Alszik már a sok jó ismerős.
Alszik már, hát aludj el te is.


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)

Friderika - Aludni tér


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 7)




----------



## csabika55 (2016 Április 7)

15


----------



## csabika55 (2016 Április 7)

16


----------



## csabika55 (2016 Április 7)

16


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

szuper


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


szuper


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

szuper


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

szuper


virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.





jozsikatuning írta:


> :d


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

keletom2 írta:


> Olyan piszok meno vagyok hogy a telefonszamomat az egesz orszagbol dijtalanul lehet hivni. 1-800, perfekt. (Ford Fairlane kalandjai)


szuperszuper


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


szuper


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

szuper


virita írta:


> Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
> Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.





virita írta:


> Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
> majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben.


szuper


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

jozsikatuning írta:


> :d


szuper


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

szuper


virita írta:


> A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


szuper


hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


szuper


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

jozsikatuning írta:


>


szuper


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


szuper


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


szuper


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

virita írta:


> Kufircnak küldöm az első szavaimat ezen a fúrumon, a sok segítségért!
> "Az élet tengerén van egy kicsi sziget, BOLDOGSÁG a neve, az legyen a TIED!!!"


szuper


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

szuper szuper szuper szuper szuper szuper Istenem csak sikerüljön


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

virita írta:


> A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


szuper köszönöm


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

virita írta:


> A legjobb gyémánt az, mely nem tűr karcolást.
> A legnemesebb szív pedig az, mely inkább vérzik, sem hogy sebezne mást.


még próbálkozok nagyon szeretném ha állandó tag lehetnék


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

virita írta:


> Sok ember fog ki- és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben. (Eleanor Roosevelt)


szuper


----------



## jukas (2016 Április 8)

virita írta:


> Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
> majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben.


szuper nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt és köszönöm hogy van ez az oldal


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Április 9)

Ki mit ewett ebedre


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Április 9)

Ki hany ewes?


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Április 9)

Kapcsoldatom a tv-t...kísértet járta kórházak...ti hisztek a szellemekben?


----------



## Tomymusic19821106 (2016 Április 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 10)

Holnap már megint Hétfő ..


----------



## gafek (2016 Április 10)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


Ez így van!


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Április 10)

Szevasztok! Ebed utáni szieszta megvolt!


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

pistikee1 írta:


> Szevasztok! Ebed utáni szieszta megvolt!


szia meg volt a jópihenés a.hoszumunka után.


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

Luigi48 írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Még csak most ismerkedem a renszerrel,korommal ellenétben (63) zöldfülü vagyok.Remélem,csak egy ideig...Üdv : Luigi48


szia nemvagy.te zöld fülő meg öreg az országut mert azon sokan járnak


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

keletom2 írta:


> Semmi sem biztos, csak a halál. De még akkor is beszélhetsz Istennel.


ez igyvan ö a legeröseb halod ha öt nem álsz fel


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

balazs hajni írta:


> bgfjki


na nicsak


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

retexisz írta:


> Az ifjú menyasszony kérdezi a paptól:
> - Tisztelendő úr! Ön szerint szabad nemi életet élni az esküvő előtt?
> - Persze, de csak ha nem késnek el emiatt a ceremóniáról!


 nagyon jó .


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

dumek írta:


> 12


alakul.


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

laszlo120 írta:


> *Üdvözlet*
> 
> Üdv Mindenkinek!
> 
> ...


szia.na jóvolna tudni


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

Krisztina Klaudia írta:


> Nyílnék a fiúnak nyilnék én a lánynak
> Az igaz szerelemnek és az elmúlásnak.


szia eböl még egy szép dal is lehet nagyon tecik


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

BHRUMN írta:


> Tisza partján lóra ülni nem merek, lóra ülni nem merek,
> Attól félek félrecsúszik a nyereg, félrecsúszik a nyereg.
> Félrecsúszik a nyereg, én meg a széles Tiszába beleesek,
> Széles a Tisza, habjai közt elveszek, a babámé nem leszek.


szia nagyon szép kis nóták ezek apujék ebe nötek fel


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

Mirjam Salliven írta:


> A világ olyan amilyennek te szeretnéd látni!


szia ez igy van meg minden afejben dölik el


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

Mirjam Salliven írta:


> A világ olyan amilyennek te szeretnéd látni!


szia ez igy van meg minden afejben dölik el


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

nomi027 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!


mindenkinek nagyon szép napot


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

renata2388 írta:


> Minek a rózsa, ha tövis övezi?
> Minek az élet, ha könnyekkel van teli?
> Minek a szív, ha rajta gyász lebeg?
> Minek az élet, ha senki sem szeret?"


szia ez nagyon megható és igaz


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

iskola2011 írta:


> Nagyon örülök mert én is szeretem a magyar nótákat..


szia halod nekem is ez jön be meg az életem része


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

Meszievi írta:


> Kellemetlenül hasonlít a berúgásra.
> Mi olyan kellemetlen a berúgásban?
> Kérdezz meg egy pohár szeszt.


szia én megkérdeztem az tán a sarokba áltam a házitól


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

grandfire írta:


> nem is, már 10





Noemi13 írta:


> sziasztok


szia mindenkinek jó pihit


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

koribli írta:


> Amilyen az *adjonisten*, olyan a fogadjisten.
> Like greeting, on arrival, like answer.


szia meg amijen a mosdó ojan a.törölközö.


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

Pristyák András írta:


> Nem tudom, ki hogy van vele, de nem kedvencem a kedd.


szia nekem meg a.hétfö


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

volee írta:


> alma a fa alatt


szia nyári piros alma engem gyaláz a.szeretöm édes anya jó kis nóta


----------



## kuper.zsolt (2016 Április 10)

Pristyák András írta:


> hahó!
> van itt valaki?


szia vagyunk bizony


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Április 10)

Vagyunk ám!!!!


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 10)

"A csoda észrevétlenül lép az életedbe. Hétköznapi, közönséges, szürke pillanatnak álcázza magát. És csak sok év múlva döbbensz rá, hogy igen, ez csoda volt! Észre sem veszed " Müller Péter


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

jukas írta:


> szuper nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt és köszönöm hogy van ez az oldal



szeretnék én is állandó tag lenni remélem sikerül ha valaki segítene hálás lennek!


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

dudas gergő írta:


> "A csoda észrevétlenül lép az életedbe. Hétköznapi, közönséges, szürke pillanatnak álcázza magát. És csak sok év múlva döbbensz rá, hogy igen, ez csoda volt! Észre sem veszed " Müller Péter



Nagyon igaz!!


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

Igen!


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

12


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

50


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

dudas gergő írta:


> 12


segitenél hogy meg legyen a 20 hozzászólás én is segítek neked viszonoznám ezt!


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

Aki harcol, veszíthet. Aki nem harcol, már vesztett is.” (*Bertolt Brecht*)


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

Aki harcol, veszíthet. Aki nem harcol, már vesztett is.” (*Bertolt Brecht*)


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Majdnem minden tudásunkért nem azoknak tartozunk, akik egyetértettek, hanem azoknak, akik nem.” (*Charles Caleb Colton*)


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“A házasság nem verseny – sosem kell feljegyezni az állást. Isten azért rakott minket egy csapatba, hogy közösen győzzünk.” (*Herbert és Zelmyra Fisher*)


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Mindannyian saját, eredeti gondolkodásmóddal születünk, gyakran mégis utánzóként halunk meg.” (Erich von Däniken)


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Két módon tehetnek bolonddá.
Az egyik, hogy elhitetik veled a hazugságot.
A másik, hogy visszautasítod az igazságot.”
(*Søren Kierkegaard*)


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

12


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(*George Bernard Shaw*)


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

50


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül, hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat útközben úgyis meg fogod találni.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Nem kell ahhoz semmi különleges ok, hogy jól érezd magad – egyszerűen elhatározod, hogy azonnal boldog leszel, egyszerűen csak azért, mert élsz, egyszerűen azért, mert így akarod.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Ha természetes módon élsz, sosem leszel szegény, de ha a képzelgések szerint, sosem leszel gazdag.” (*Epikurosz*)


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

Sorsunk az idő és a véletlen függvénye.

Steve Jones


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

445


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.” (*Seneca*)


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Nem téboly-e, nem az esztelenség netovábbja-e, hogy sokat kívántok, holott édeskevés fér belétek?” (*Seneca*)


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

Semmi sem állandó (...). Nincsen olyan előre elrendelt út, amit ne lehetne megváltoztatni.

Anthony Ryan


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Ne akarj sikeres lenni – minél inkább célul tűzöd ki a sikert, annál biztosabban elkerül. A sikert nem lehet üldözőbe venni, ahogy a boldogságot sem: a sikernek magának mintegy mellékhatásként, önkéntelenül kell jelentkezni, mikor az ember valamely önmagánál nagyobb ügynek szenteli magát.” (*Viktor Frankl*)


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

Csak a kimondott szó az igaz szó.


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Táncolni kell, Uram. A zene majd csak megjön valahonnan.” (*Zorba, a görög*)


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Ha ma nem izzadok meg, holnap a könnyeim áztatnak majd.” (*MMA*)


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

Aki a múlt töredékeiből kívánja megfejteni a jelen működését, szinte mindig kudarcot vall.


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Tökéletes ember nincs, csak tökéletes emberi szándék.” (*Robin Hood*)


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Nem az számít, hogy a leggazdagabb ember legyek a temetőben. Ami igazán számít nekem, hogy úgy térjek nyugovóra éjszaka, hogy valami csodálatosat alkottunk.” (*Steve Jobs*)


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

20


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

honnan tudom hogy mikor lesz meg a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

20 :V


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

nem tudom h miután számolják, :/


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

remélem ha állandó tag leszek végre sikerül újra megnyitnom a kotta akkord fórumot és nem dobja be hogy Hiba nincs megfelelő jogosultság imádtam azt a fórumot


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

12


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

17


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

85


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

58


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

55


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)




----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

45


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

66


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

:V


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

14


----------



## turoczi ferenc (2016 Április 11)

21


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

15


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Nem lehet összekötni a pontokat a jövőt fürkészve, az összefüggések csak utólag visszanézve látszanak.” (*Steve Jobs*)


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.” (*Alexandre Dumas*)


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Sajnos nagyon sokan hiszik azt, hogy a csend olyan űr, amit mindenképp ki kell tölteni még akkor is, ha nincs fontos mondandójuk.” (*Nicholas Sparks*)


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

“Az elme önmagában képes a Poklot Mennyé, a Mennyet Pokollá változtatni.” (*John Milton*) vvv


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

1


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

2


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

3


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

4


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

5


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 12)

Nézed, nézed, nézed, nézed
szoknyától cipőig csak egyet
amit a szemed lát
egyre kecsesebbnek
szoknya
harisnya
combok
a gondolat
folytatódik
s a szemed becsukódik​(emlékezetem szerint az IM 70' valahányas kiadásában jelent meg, ha minden igaz Krémer József név alatt)
​


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

6


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

7


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

8


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

9


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

10


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

11


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

12


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

13


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

14


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

15


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

16


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

17


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

18


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

19


----------



## Évakönyvei (2016 Április 12)

20


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

EZ IGY VAN IGAZA VAN


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

UDVOZLOK MINDENKIT


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

AKI MASNAK VERMET AS MAGA ESIK BELE


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

HALGATNI ARANY


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

MINDENKINEK SZEP ESTET KIVANOK


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

AZT MONDJAK EZ A NYAR MELEG LESSZ


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

KI MINT VETI AGYAT UGY ALUSSZA ALMAT


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

NEM MINDENKINEK VAN JO HANGJA AKI HANGSZEREN JATSZIK


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

EGY OREG BACSI AZT MONDTA KAR MEG OREGEDNI EZ IGY IS VAN


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

MAR MEG JOTTEK A GOLYAK FECSKEK ITT A TAVASZ


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

KI MINT VETI AGYAT UGY ALUSSZA ALMAT


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

MADARAT TOLLAROL EMBERT BARATJAROL LEHET MEGISMERNI


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

NEM MINDEN ARANY AMI FENYLIK


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

IDOVEL MINDEN KUTYA HASONLIT A GAZDAJARA


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

A REGELI VENDEG NEM MARAD ESTIG


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

NEM MINDEN ARANY AMI FENYLIK


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

AMELYIK KUTYA UGAT AZ NEM HARAP


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

HOLNAP SZEP NAPUNK LESSZ


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

AKI SZERETI A ZENET ROSSZ EMBER NEM LEHET


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 13)

Nem hivalgó, cifra páva
Nem modern az én szivem.
Egyszerűség lakik benne
Mosolyogva szeliden.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 13)

Egyszerü, de tiszta nóták
Amiket én dalolok -
Mert a szivem sugja őket,
Nem is olyan nagy dolog.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 13)

Ugy csicsereg az én szivem
Egyszerüen, szabadon,
Mint a pintyőke madárka
Fönt a lombos ágakon.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 13)

Ami a szivemen fekszik
Azt dalolom, semmi mást:
Legelő, kicsiny birkáktól
Tanultam a versírást.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 13)

Egyszerü és tiszta nóta
Gólyafészek, háztető -
Nincsen benne semmi, ámde
Az legalább érthető.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 13)

A jó isten egyszerűnek
Alkotta az eszemet.
Nincsen abban nagy modernség
Csak szelídség, szeretet.


----------



## BHRUMN (2016 Április 13)

Kicsi kunyhó, szerető szív,
Messze égbolt, tiszta, kék -
Fulladjon meg Ady Endre
Lehetőleg máma még.


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

hát z nagyon jó kis ügyes húzás.


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

igazán tetszik


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

had fusson had szaladjon....
ez most az én napom...
ne is figyelj rám...


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

ooh ooh


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

*Hogyan jut el egy mobiltelefon a csillagokig?*


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

Egy új technológiával


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

nanorobotokat küldenek


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

az alfa centauribe vagy hova


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

az egy cisllagrendszer


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

jelentette be egy napja Stephen Hawking fizikus és egy orosz milliárdos, Jurij Milner. Maga az alaphír is roppant izgalmas, mert a páros azt állítja, hogy


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

az aprócska robotok húsz év alatt tennék meg azt az utat, ami egy mai technológiával működő űrhajónak harmincezer évig tartanak. Kicsit beleássuk magunkat a témába, hogy jobban megértsük, miről is van szó.


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

Ebben a pillanatban a legtávolabbi ember alkotta tárgy a Voyager-1 űrszonda, amelyet 1977 szeptemberében indították útjára.


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

Az Alpha Centauri 40 000 000 000 000 kilométerre van, ez nagyságrendekkel messzebb van, mint ahová 39 év alatt eljutott az ember alkotta űrszonda.


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

Felmerül a kérdés, hogy juthatott az eszébe egy elismert tudósnak, hogy azt állítsa, húsz év alatt meg lehet tenni az utat az Alpha Centaurihoz?


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

Hát úgy, hogy teljesen más technológiát használnának, mint a mostani űrhajók. Az apró robotok kis vitorláira erős lézereket lőnének, hogy így gyorsítsák fel ezeket. Az elmélet szerint ez olyan gyorsulást okozna, hogy két perc alatt egymillió kilométerre lennének a Földtől.


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

A fénysebesség ötödével utaznának a robotok.


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

Az elképzelés egyáltalán nem új, a fénnyel hajtott űrhajóknak nagy rajongója volt például Carl Sagan amerikai csillagász és televíziós ismeretterjesztő, aki már 1976-ban arról ötletelt, hogy létezhet olyan űrhajó, amely óriási vitorlájával befogná a Nap sugarait és az hajtaná célja felé.


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

Néhány éve aztán felmerül, hogy nem csak a Nap sugarait lehetne munkába fogni, hanem a mesterséges fényt is fel lehet használni, vagyis lézerrel indítanák útjára az űrhajót. Az elmélet megvolt, a gyakorlatban azonban az volt a megoldhatatlan, hogy túl erős lézert kellene építeni, ami megoldhatatlan. Még ma is az.


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

De nem is az a cél, hogy egy 100 gigawattos lézert építsenek. Philip Lubin, a Kaliforniai Egyetem asztrofizikusa szerint szuperszámítógépet sem úgy építünk, hogy egy darab szupererős processzort készítünk. Hanem több ezer processzort kötünk össze. Hasonló elven kell a lézerekkel is bánni, akár százmillió darab egy kilowattos lézert is egymás mellé lehetne helyezni . Merészségnek hangzik, de ésszerűbb, mint a egy darab, 100 gigawattos megoldás.


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

És akkor el is érkeztünk a következő problémához, egy ilyen monstrum óriási lenne. Ráadásul olyan helyre kellene tenni, amely eléggé száraz, mert a pára nem tesz jót a lézereknek. Az sem baj, ha magasan van, mert az atmoszféra is bezavarhat. Az ötletelők az Atacama-sivatagot ajánlják erre a célra, magasan is van, száraz is ott a levegő, élőlények sem nagyon vannak, akik megrongálhatják a milliárdos berendezéseket.


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 13)

VALAHOL OLVASTAM AZ OROSZOK ATOM MEGHAJTASU URHAJON KISERLETEZNEK AMIN KET HONAP ALATT ERNEK EL A MARSOT


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

A másik komoly probléma, hívják fel a figyelmet az ellenzők, az a projekt költségvetése. Jurij Milner százmillió dollárt ajánlott fel, ami nagyon soknak hangzik, de valójában semmire nem elég. A végső költség a legóvatosabb becslések szerint is 5-10 milliárd dollár között mozog majd. Ez annyi pénz, mint amennyibe az LHC vagy a James Webb Űrtávcső kerül. Milner reméli is, hogy más milliomosok az ügy mellé állnak és adnak néhány száz milliót. Mark Zuckerberg, a Facebook alapítója már az elnökségben ül, valószínűleg adott némi pénzt is. Elég sok még ezen a téren a bizonytalanság, a finanszírozásra még nem mutattak pénzügyi tervet.


----------



## zozzerke (2016 Április 13)

mihalko karol írta:


> VALAHOL OLVASTAM AZ OROSZOK ATOM MEGHAJTASU URHAJON KISERLETEZNEK AMIN KET HONAP ALATT ERNEK EL A MARSOT


az indexen volt...


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 13)

ITT A TAVASZ JONNEK A MOTOROSOK JO LESSZ VIGYAZNI


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 13)

köszi a tzanácsot


----------



## Simonyi Pál (2016 Április 14)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm szépen hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

*Mit ér?*


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

Mit ér a szó,


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

ha vers?


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

Mit ér a hit,


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

ha nyers?


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

Mit ér a lét,


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

mit élni kapsz?


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

Mit ér a nyom,


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

mit hátra hagysz?


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

Mit ér a kérdés,


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

mit megfelelsz?


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

Mit ér a víz,


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

melyet apadó kút jelez?


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

Mit ér a vad,


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

ha áldozatra les?


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

Mit ér a kéz,


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

ha másikat keres?


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

Néhai barátom tollából!


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

*Galambos Pál*


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

1951 december 26 - 2010 október 26


----------



## Renoart (2016 Április 14)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsot!


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

1


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

2


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

3


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

4


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

5


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

6


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

7


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

8


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

9


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

10


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

11


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

12


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

13


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

14


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

15


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

16


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

17


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

18


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

19


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

20


----------



## Rigler István (2016 Április 15)

21


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

1


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

2


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

3


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

4


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

5


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

6


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

7


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

8


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

9


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

10


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

11


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

12


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

13


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

14


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

15


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

16


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

17


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

18


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

19


----------



## gabac (2016 Április 16)

és 20


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

köszi szépen


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

énekesnő vagyok


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

zongoristát vagy szintist keresek


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

külföldi világslágerek


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

magyar slágerek


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

lehetőleg budapesti


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

előre is köszönöm


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

minden megoldás érdekel


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

a válaszokat hol tudom megnézni?


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

huuuu, nem vagyok képben nagyon itt


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

de, lehet mert szőke vagyok


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

lehet csak a vakvilágba írok


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

igyekszem, de még a számláló nem mozdult meg


----------



## Kőember (2016 Április 17)

Hátha történik valami csoda és beenged


----------



## steimanngyorgy (2016 Április 18)

utoljára küldöm neked


----------



## steimanngyorgy (2016 Április 18)

ezt a csokor orgonát


----------



## steimanngyorgy (2016 Április 18)

elfeledni mégsem tudok


----------



## steimanngyorgy (2016 Április 18)

azt május éjszakát


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

sziasztok, mi a canadahun imélcíme? nekem sem meg a midikhez a beléőps végig olvastam az öszszes leírást mit tegyek ez az első hozzá szolásom vannak 2016 szinti stilusok? norbert


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

sziasztok, ujtémát hogy tudok nyitni?


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

sziasztok, ki nyitotta a stilusok 2016ot? ha van ilyen?


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

a forum és az oldal akadájmentes a látás sérültek számára?


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

bocsánat hogy írok csak hogy meg legyen a 20 hozzá szolás


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

mióta létezik az oldal?


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

nagyon jó az oldal sok hasznos zene van köszönöm az oldalnak


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

én is zenéléssel foglalkozom hallás után tanulom a számokat


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

én nem látok és képernyő olvasóval ez 1 program tökéletesen kezelem az oldalt


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

ez a program felolvassa azt a szöveget ami a képernyőn található.


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

szeretem ezt az oldalt mert sok segítő kész ember van.


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

ha meg van a 20 hozzá szolás akkor azonnal betudok lépni a midikhez?


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

uj téma nyitásához rencer gazdai jogosultság kell?


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

mostanában milyen 2016os stilusok és midik vannak fenn?


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

a régi tagok elmendtek?


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

ez az oldal mindig ingenes marad?


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

én szeretném ha ingenes maradna mert sok jó midi és stoius van itt


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

köszönöm


----------



## süveges norbert (2016 Április 18)

további sok sikert a munkájukhoz norbert


----------



## uervin (2016 Április 19)

első


----------



## uervin (2016 Április 19)

második


----------



## uervin (2016 Április 19)

harmadik


----------



## uervin (2016 Április 19)

negyedik


----------



## uervin (2016 Április 19)

ötödik


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

Kösz.


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

1


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

2


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

3


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

4


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

5


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

6


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

7


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

8


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

9


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

10


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

11


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

12


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

13


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

14


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

15


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

16


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

17


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

18


----------



## szakta (2016 Április 19)

19


----------



## Roland Varga (2016 Április 20)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek ...!!


----------



## Roland Varga (2016 Április 20)

17


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 21)

Füstbe ment terv


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 21)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 21)

Egész uton hazafelé


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 21)

Azon gondolkodám


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 21)

miként fogom szólítani


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 21)

rég nem látott anyám.


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 21)

mit mondok majd


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 21)

először is


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)




----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

elsö


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

számoljunk


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

kettő


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

ez igy nem jó unalmas ez a számolás


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

remélem


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

ezek


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

után


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

már


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

be


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

enged


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

engem


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

is


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

zenei


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

oldalakra


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

16


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

17


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

18


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

19


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

és megint 20


----------



## Atti0044 (2016 Április 24)

mért vetted le a pontaimot nemm írtam semmi ojat


----------



## Atti0044 (2016 Április 24)

V alamikor nem ment ijen roszul a forum csak be kellet registrálni és már lehetet toltogetni sokk ember ell fog menni innen


----------



## Riecka (2016 Április 25)

nincs


----------



## Riecka (2016 Április 25)

semmi


----------



## Riecka (2016 Április 25)

baj


----------



## Riecka (2016 Április 25)

minden


----------



## Riecka (2016 Április 25)

rendben


----------



## Riecka (2016 Április 25)

van


----------



## Riecka (2016 Április 25)

19


----------



## Riecka (2016 Április 25)

20


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

1


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

hiába kerestelek


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

ezer éjszakán


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

úgy kérlek


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

ne bánts engem


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

ne törd össze a szívemet


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

hisz könnyek nélkül


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

csókot kapni nem lehet


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

azt álmodtam állmombam


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

devla bujt az ágyanban


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

áj so sá mán dé


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

azt álmodtam állmombam


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

csuda bujt az ágyamban


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

áj so sá mán dé


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

Elrontottam már az egész életem


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

csendes éjjel láttalak meg téged


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

mióta megláttalak téged


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

nem is olyan rég volt


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

múlnak az éjszakák


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

ki az aki tiltja, hogy rám nézz


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

hogy ha este kigyúlnak a fények


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

1


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

2


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

Álltam a járdán


----------



## Sza Zo (2016 Április 25)

miért miért a szívem adnám el


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

1


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

2


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

3


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

4


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

5


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

6


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

7


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

8


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

9


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

tiz


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

tizenegy


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

tizenkettö


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

13


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

14


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

tizenüt


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

16


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

17


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

18


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

19


----------



## kicsicsiga80 (2016 Április 25)

20


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 29)

Még mindig nem tudok belépni a dallamról dallamra-ba.Kérlek segítsetek.20 hozzászólás megvan,bőven eltelt a 48 óra is.


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Április 29)

5


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Április 29)

6


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Április 29)




----------



## lacatoth (2016 Április 29)




----------



## lacatoth (2016 Április 29)

16


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Április 29)

17


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Április 29)

18


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Április 29)

19


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Április 29)

20


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Április 29)

0


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

1


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

2


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

4


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

5


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

6


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

7


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

8


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

9


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

10


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

11


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

12


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

13


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

14


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

15


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

16


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

17


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

18


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

19


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

20


----------



## YamahaPSRS710 (2016 Április 30)

21


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

6


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

7


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

8


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

9


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

10


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

11


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

12


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

13


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

14


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

15


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

16


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

17


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

18


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

19


----------



## uervin (2016 Május 2)

20


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Röpül az úti por, dobog a föld, nyargal


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

A bőszült paripa egy szegény lovaggal.


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Kihányta nyergéből a ló a lovagot,


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

De hajh a kengyelbe akadt egyik lába...


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Talppal az ég felé, iszonyú állapot,


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Fejével pedig ott lenn a föld porába',


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

A fakó port söpri fekete fürtével,


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

S köveket pirosít homloka vérével.


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Csak úgy vagyok, mint e szerencsétlen lovag,


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Kit szilaj paripa hurcol maga után,


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Hurcol engemet az eszeveszett harag,


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Még agyvelőmet is széjjelloccsantja tán.


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Bár csak szétszakadna boldogtalan fejem,


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Úgy is kopár föld az, nem süt a nap rája,


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Csak sötét gondolat, ami benne terem,


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Sötét gondolatok tövise, dudvája.


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Szeretem rózsámat, mint az isten maga,
Ki őt teremtette leányok gyöngyének,


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Az ő nekem, ami a csillag az éjnek,
Szeretőm a hűség tündöklő csillaga.


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Köd ereszkedett rád, csillagom világa,
Köd ereszkedett rád, be halovány lettél!


----------



## MBTimi (2016 Május 2)

Kértelek apádtól, kértelek hiába,
Nem kaptam egyebet hideg feleletnél.


----------



## Gurbai Melinda (2016 Május 2)

József36 írta:


> Hogy hívják a nyugdíjas rockbandát?


Parkinsoncore


----------



## Gurbai Melinda (2016 Május 2)

József36 írta:


> eladó hangszer !!!! olcsón!!!!


milyen és mennyi ????


----------



## Gurbai Melinda (2016 Május 2)

József36 írta:


> Mi lesz az ólomkatonábol ha átmegy rajta az úthenger?


Lemezlovas


----------



## Gurbai Melinda (2016 Május 2)

József36 írta:


> Japán tudósok egy olyan baktériumra bukkantak, mely műanyagot eszik és ez megoldást jelenthet a PET-palackok lebontására is.


és miért nem alkalmazzák már .... mert annyi a szemét és a hulladék ,hogy lassan csak abból áll a bolygó...jobban kéne vigyáznunk a környezetünkre !!!!!


----------



## Gurbai Melinda (2016 Május 2)

József36 írta:


> A sósborszesz gyorsan csökkenti a lázat.


Akkor gyorsan adok a szomszédnak egy jó tippet mert most volt itt lázmérőt kérni ....KÖSZI !


----------



## Gurbai Melinda (2016 Május 2)

József36 írta:


> A kalózok azért viseltek fülbevalót, mert azt hitték javítja a látásukat?


Nekem mióta tudom az eszem fülbevalót hordok és hogy hozzá tegyem szemüveges vagyok


----------



## Gurbai Melinda (2016 Május 2)

József36 írta:


> nem csalás nem ámítás


de nem ám


----------



## Gurbai Melinda (2016 Május 2)

József36 írta:


> 1234


5678


----------



## Gurbai Melinda (2016 Május 2)

József36 írta:


> A nyílt óceánon a szökőár sebessége akár az utasszállító repülőgépét is elérheti.


nem szeretnék az útjába kerülni !


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Május 2)

szep az elet


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Május 2)

muzsikusnak dalbol van a lelke


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Május 2)

a zene boldoga teszi az embereket


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Május 2)

hu...ha


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 2)

19


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 2)

Az n


Atti0044 írta:


> V alamikor nem ment ijen roszul a forum csak be kellet registrálni és már lehetet toltogetni sokk ember ell fog menni innen[/QUOTE az nem lenne jo tartsunk ossze kollégák zenész társak!


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 2)

...


Sza Zo írta:


> csendes éjjel láttalak meg téged


Es enyem leszel hosszu éjszakán! csóré


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 2)

Va


nagy mariska írta:


> Még mindig nem tudok belépni a dallamról dallamra-ba.Kérlek segítsetek.20 hozzászólás megvan,bőven eltelt a 48 óra is.


Lahogy én sem ertem


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 2)

remekem minden rendben lesz


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 2)

Ne adjuk fel !szubsrgunk van erre az oldalra! Van esetleg valaki akut mar visszaengedett?segitsetek légyszi szerintem bem is tudom hanyszkr volt meg a 20!


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 2)

Akarom mondani szükségünk...


----------



## tomika222 (2016 Május 3)

Sziasztok szép napot engem se enged be este még megvan a 20 hozzászólás mostanra már csak 17 nem értem!


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 3)

Sajnalom!


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Május 4)

szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 4)

Jo éjszakát


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Május 4)

Mindenki alszik?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Május 6)

tomika222 írta:


> Sziasztok szép napot engem se enged be este még megvan a 20 hozzászólás mostanra már csak 17 nem értem!


*Tudod, ha rossz helyre, szabálytalanul írsz, azt bizony szó nélkül törlik.
Kétévente, meg a szabályosat is, ha a helyzet megköveteli.
Ezért kell hetente LEGALÁBB 1-2x hozzászólni szabályosan.*


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 6)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 6)

Üdv István


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Május 6)

meg mindig nem vagyok jogosult ahhoz hogy tovabb lepjek ,,de se baj majd egyszer


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Május 6)

valaki elmondana hogy tortenik az egesz? meg az Admin se valaszol


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Május 6)




----------



## lacatoth (2016 Május 6)




----------



## lacatoth (2016 Május 6)

haho van valaki....vagy mindenki ki van zarva?


----------



## lacatoth (2016 Május 6)

Giling, galang, szól a harang,


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 7)

Szep nóta


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

1.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

2.


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 7)

Jövőhéten pénteken TESCO-s buli


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

3.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

4.


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 7)

4.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

5.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

6.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

7.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

8.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

9.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

10.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

11.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

12.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

13.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

14.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

15.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

16.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

17.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

18.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

19.


----------



## izsohunor (2016 Május 7)

20.


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

Zenéket akarok feltölteni


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

1


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

2


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

3


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

4


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

5


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

6


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

7


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

8


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

9


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

10


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

11


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

12


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

13


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

14


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

15


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

16


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

17


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

18


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

19


----------



## Csaknektekingyen (2016 Május 7)

20


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Május 8)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 8)

20kellene


----------



## szussziii (2016 Május 8)

asdasdasdasd


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 9)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

Üdv.


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

hogy lehetne letölteni midiket és stílusokat?


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

ha írok 20 commentet tudok letölteni?


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

jó lenne


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

ezen a dallam című oldalon már lehet letölteni midiket és stílusokat ha írok 20 commentet?


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

Ha valaki válaszolna megköszönném.


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

jó lenne pár stílus és midi mert a hétvégén zenélek


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

csak meg lesz lassan a 20 comment


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

9


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

10


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

Valaki aktív?


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

12


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

13


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

14


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

15


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

ejjha


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

lassan de meg lesz


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

asd


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

roland exr 5


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

asd


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

mnár meg van a 20 de nem enged be a dallam című mappába.


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

ilyenkor mi a teendő? :O


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

Csuhaj


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

Adj valami nedüt hallám


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 10)

Keresem a szót, keresem a hangot


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 10)

Igazából a kották hozzászólásokat keresem


----------



## szussziii (2016 Május 10)

sziasztok


----------



## szussziii (2016 Május 10)

korg pa600-hoz lenne valakinek mulatos stilusa?


----------



## szussziii (2016 Május 10)

amugy meg mindig nincs meg a 20 hozzaszolasom hihetetlen...


----------



## szussziii (2016 Május 10)

na meg ketto kell elvileg


----------



## szussziii (2016 Május 10)

meeeeg egyet adjunk neki na


----------



## Meselinoka (2016 Május 10)

Köszi


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 10)

Én is hozzászólok, ez is hozzászólás.


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 10)

Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy 20 hozzászólás kell vagy 20 pont?


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 12)

Ezt én sem tudom


----------



## attika31 (2016 Május 12)




----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Reszket a bokor,mert


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Madárka szállott rá


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Reszket a lelkem,mert


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Eszembe jutottal,


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Eszembe jutottal,


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Kicsiny kis leányka


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Te a nagy világnak


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Legnagyobb gyémántja


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Teli van a Duna,


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Tán még ki is szalad.


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Szivemben is alig


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Fér meg az indulat.


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Szeretsz, rozsaszálam


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Én ugyan szeretlek,


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Apád anyád nalam


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Jobban nem szerethet.


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Mikor együtt voltunk,


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Tudom hogy szerettél.


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Akkor meleg nyár volt,


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Most tél van,hideg tél.


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Hogyha már nem szeretsz,


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Az isten áldjon meg,


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

De ha még szeretsz,ugy


----------



## cilla milla (2016 Május 12)

Ezerszeráldjon meg


----------



## Vapiano (2016 Május 13)

Jó ötlet.


----------



## Vapiano (2016 Május 13)

Versidézetet írni.


----------



## Vapiano (2016 Május 13)

Hozzászólásként.


----------



## Vapiano (2016 Május 13)

Sokkal jobb, mint ...


----------



## Vapiano (2016 Május 13)

... véletlenszerű számokat.


----------



## Vapiano (2016 Május 13)

Vagy betűket.


----------



## Vapiano (2016 Május 13)

Nem igaz?


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

Örülök, hogy ráleltem erre a fórumra!


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

Ismeretlenként nehéz lenne különben a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

és máris rengeteg hasznos dolgot találtam itt, amit szeretnék letölteni


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

természetesen igyekszem majd én is hasznos tagja lenni a fórumnak!


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

Wass Albert: Üzenet haza


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

Üzenem az otthoni hegyeknek:
a csillagok járása változó.
És törvényei vannak a szeleknek,
esőnek, hónak, fellegeknek
és nincsen ború, örökkévaló.


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad.


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

Üzenem a földnek: csak teremjen,
ha sáska rágja is le a vetést.
Ha vakond túrja is a gyökeret.
A világ fölött őrködik a Rend
s nem vész magja a nemes gabonának,
de híre sem lesz egykor a csalánnak;
az idő lemarja a gyomokat.


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad.


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

*PÜNKÖSD NAPJA*

Aki nem tud a hit szárnyán a magasba szállni,
Nem is tud a Megváltónak szentlelkére várni.
Ó, emberek! Krisztus nélkül mit ér ünneplésetek?
Nincs ott pünkösd, nincs ott áldás, ahol nincs Szentlélek.


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

Üzenem az erdőnek: ne féljen,
ha csattog is a baltások hada.
Mert erősebb a baltánál a fa
s a vérző csonkból virradó tavaszra
új erdő sarjad győzedelmesen.
S még mindig lesznek fák, mikor a rozsda
a gyilkos vasat rég felfalta már
s a sújtó kéz is szent jóvátétellel
hasznos anyaggá vált a föld alatt…


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

Azért tehát Őt várjátok! Őt várjátok, – eljő
Hittel égő lelketekbe, mint a nyári szellő…
Eljön Krisztus szeretettel, eljön Szentlelkével,
Ha várjátok s imádjátok Pünkösdi reménnyel!


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

Megtelik a szív és lélek nemes indulattal,
Ha bevonul oda Krisztus teljes diadallal.
Csak úgy lehet pünkösd napja Áldás, öröm, béke –
A győzelmes, igaz hitnek gyönyörű pecsétje!

Somogyi Imre


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad.


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

*PÜNKÖSD NAPJA*

Aki nem tud a hit szárnyán
A magasba szállni,
Nem is tud a Megváltónak
Szentlelkére várni.


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

Üzenem a háznak, mely fölnevelt:
ha egyenlővé teszik is a földdel,
nemzedékek őrváltásain
jönnek majd újra boldog építők
és kiássák a fundamentumot
s az erkölcs ősi, hófehér kövére
emelnek falat, tetőt, templomot.


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

Ó, emberek! Krisztus nélkül
Mit ér ünnepléstek?
Nincs ott pünkösd, nincs ott áldás,
Ahol nincs Szentlélek.


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

Jön ezer új Kőmíves Kelemen,
ki nem hamuval és nem embervérrel
köti meg a békesség falát,
de szenteltvízzel és búzakenyérrel
és épít régi kőből új hazát.
Üzenem a háznak, mely fölnevelt:
a fundamentom Istentől való
és Istentől való az akarat,
mely újra építi a falakat.


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

Azért tehát Őt várjátok!
Őt várjátok, – eljő
Hittel égő lelketekbe,
Mint a nyári szellő…


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad.


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

Eljön Krisztus szeretettel,
Eljön Szentlelkével,
Ha várjátok s imádjátok
Pünkösdi reménnyel!


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

És üzenem a volt barátaimnak,
kik megtagadják ma a nevemet:
ha fordul egyet újra a kerék,
én akkor is a barátjok leszek
és nem lesz bosszú, gyűlölet, harag.
Kezet nyújtunk egymásnak és megyünk
és leszünk Egy Cél és Egy Akarat:


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

Eljön Krisztus szeretettel,
Eljön Szentlelkével,
Ha várjátok s imádjátok
Pünkösdi reménnyel!


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

a víz szalad, de a kő marad,
a kő marad.


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

Megtelik a szív és lélek
Nemes indulattal,
Ha bevonul oda Krisztus
Teljes diadallal.


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

És üzenem mindenkinek,
testvérnek, rokonnak, idegennek,
gonosznak, jónak, hűségesnek és alávalónak,
annak, akit a fájás űz és annak,
kinek kezéhez vércseppek tapadnak:
vigyázzatok és imádkozzatok!
Valahol fönt a magos ég alatt
mozdulnak már lassan a csillagok


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

Csak úgy lehet pünkösd napja
Áldás, öröm, béke –
A győzelmes, igaz hitnek
Gyönyörű pecsétje!


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

s a víz szalad és csak a kő marad,
a kő marad.


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

*Pünkösd előtt*

Szent, éhes lelkem, pünkösd ünnepére,
Mint jóllakott túzok, magadba hullva
Feledd, hogy büszke, forró szárnyadat
Cibálja, tépi vének irigy ujja.


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

Maradnak az igazak és a jók.
A tiszták és békességesek.
Erdők, hegyek, tanok és emberek.
Jól gondolja meg, ki mit cselekszik!


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

Hiszen tudod már mi a Végtelenség:
A Végtelenség az a magyar bánat
S hiába vergődsz haló hattyúként,
Szomorúbb lélek búsul majd utánad.


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

Likasszák már az égben fönt a rostát
s a csillagok tengelyét olajozzák
szorgalmas angyalok.
És lészen csillagfordulás megint
és miként hirdeti a Biblia:
megméretik az embernek fia
s ki mint vetett, azonképpen arat.


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

Ha idejöttél, tündökölj s dalolj csak,
E végtelen vízen büszkébben ússzál
S csudáljanak, hogy méltóbban repül
Zilált szárnyad az égi Sziriusznál.


----------



## Majoros Judit (2016 Május 13)

Mert elfut a víz és csak a kő marad, 
de a kő marad.


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

Szent vagy s ha mégis lenyilaz az Éhség,
Mint vadludat rozsdás vessző találja,
Ne sírj, dalold el híres éneked,
Hogy nyögve várjanak újabb csodára!

József Attila 1923. máj. 18.


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

14


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

15


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

16


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

17


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

18


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

19


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

20


----------



## Becebece (2016 Május 13)

21


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Hát akkor egy kis zeneszöveg


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Ismerős arcok


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Nélküled


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Annyi mindent kéne még elmondanom


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

A ha nem teszem, talán már
nem lesz rá alkalom


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Hogy elmeséljem, milyen jó, hogy
itt vagyunk


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

S mint a régi jó barátok
egyet mondunk s egyet gondolunk


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Mint a villám tépte magányos fenyő


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Mint a vizét vesztett patak,
mint odébb rúgott kő


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Mint a fáradt vándor, ki némán enni kér


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Otthont, házat, Hazát,
nyugalmat már többé nem remél


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

S bár a lényeget még nem értheted


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Amíg nem élték nehéz éveket


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Hogy történjen bármi,
amíg élünk s meghalunk


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Mi egy vérből valók vagyunk


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Mint a leszakított haldokló virág


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Mint az öt millió magyar, 
akit nem hall a nagyvilág


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Mint porba hulló mag, mi
többé nem ered


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Ha nem vigyázol ránk olyanok
leszünk mi is, nélküled


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

S bár a lényeget még nem értheted


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Amíg nem éltél nehéz éveket


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Hogy történjen bármi, amíg
élünk s meghalunk


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Mi egy vérből valók vagyunk


----------



## Csabocska (2016 Május 13)

Szeretném ezt a szép megindító zenét küldeni azoknak, akit még nem hallották.

A Youtube-n

Az együttes neve: Ismerős Arcok
A szám címe: Nélküled

Üdv. Csaba


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

1


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

2


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

most ez a fórum azért van hogy... meglegyen a 20 hsz? 2013 óta regisztrált tag vagyok és soha ilyet nem kért még tőlem


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

3


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

"Hé Luke! Yodának van széke?
- Nem... neki csak Padawan! "


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Mivel zárják le az agyat?
- Homlockkal


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Hogy hívják a beteg edényt?

- Hány tál


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Mi történik a Muszlimmal ha rosszul lép?

-·InszAllahszakadása lesz!


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Hogy hívják a tanárok kedvenc diákját?

-Figy Elek


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Hogy hívják Szűz Mária Egyesült Államát?

- JézUSA


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Hogy hívják a kertészkedő drogot?

- Kannabisz


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Miben dolgoznak a télapó segítői?

- Manófakturába..


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Mit nem építenek a börtönbe?

- Szökőkutat

     Érted?     Szőkő kutat


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

-Mivel közlekednek a matematikusok?

- Rombusszal


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Mit mondunk annak az embernek aki éjszaka eszik? 
- Jó ÉJTVágyat


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Hogy hívják a pálya nélküli focicsapatot?
Sehol SE.


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Hogy hívjak a pókerezők tavát?

- Horg(ásztó)


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Néha kemény, néha nem..és sz-re végződik?

- Mész

    Azt hitted mi?


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Mindig jár, még is egyhelyben áll?

- Óra

ÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓ


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Mi az feldobod zöld leesik piros?

- ·Görögdinnye


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)

köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)




----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)

:-D


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)




----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)

:-/


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)

xXx


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)

<3


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)

:-8


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)

:-S


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)

1


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)




----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)




----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)

:/


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)




----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)

:'(


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)

:-*


----------



## olvasvaerto (2016 Május 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)

8)


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)

hello


----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)




----------



## Toni20 (2016 Május 15)




----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

köszönjük szépen


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

köszönjük..


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

köszönjük szépen klasz ez az oldal


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

remelem nem gond ide gyujtok 20 hozaszolast


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

ugy hogy bocsiha ide irok


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

Szobámban pihen barna tokjában,
Búsan, egyedül, nagy-nagy magányban
A nagyapámnak harmonikája.

Hány lagziban lógott a nyakában,
Húzták reggeltől az éjszakában,
Szépen szól még most is, egymagában.

De hangszerének az anyagába
A papám lelke lett belezárva,
Ott pihen ő piros urnájában.

Amikor a szívem nagyon árva,
Jól meghúzom, teljesen kitárva,
Olyan, mintha szelleme kiszállna.

Könnycsepp hullik rá a vásznára,
Ha búcsúzóként zeng a nótája,
Majd elhúzzuk ott fent, nemsokára.


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

Elmész oda, ahová mindig vágytam,
Mióta játszom az erdélyi zenét,
Benne érzem a hegyek friss illatát
S az emberek tiszta, nyílt tekintetét.

Ahol minden fűszál másképpen hajol,
És minden faluban más a nóta,
Asszony és kislány mind együtt dalol,
S szép mesét mond a vén anyóka.

Mennyi csodás táj, csobogó patak:
Ezeket most mind újra látod,
Nekem itt csak az emlék marad:
A zene, és a zenészbarátok.

Nézz a szememmel is majd - kérlek,
Mintha újra ott lennék- veled,
Hadd lássam újra azt a népet,
Melytől annyi szép muzsika ered.

Én meg csak játszom majd itt - egyedül -
Keservest, legényest, csárdást, szaporát,
- álmodom a Békás-szorost, s a Hargitát,
S minden gondolatom hozzád repül.


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

Csak tegnap születtél,
Ma fiatal felnőtt vagy,
Életed cseng ütemmé: 
S szólamod éket hagy.

Múltad pengeti zenéd,
Oh, mily bájos dallam!
Emlékillat lebeg feléd,
De tovaszökik halkan.

Jelened a dal szövege,
S minden betűje kincs,
Száll a szavak tömege,
S orcádra ritmust hint.

Jövőd a daloskönyved,
Fiatal nótáid keveréke,
Énekekkel karol körbe,
Létezésed a menedéke.

Dics-múlt, jelen s jövő
Szép kottafüzetbe írva: 
Üde hangjegyeket öltő,
Üzenetet szállító tinta.

Csillogón zeng a penna
Halk, csicsergő dalokat,
Üvöltve hallgat a fejfa: 
Te voltál a ma dalnoka!


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

Zendülj fel szívemben, öröm dallama,


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

mesélj a nevetésről még ma.


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

Karolj át, ölelj szorosan,


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

repíts minél messzebbre, de gyorsan.


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

Egy helyre, hol kérdésemre választ kaphatok,


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

délibábot immár nem hajszolok.


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

Az Istenért, könyörgöm, repíts már innen messze,


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

kérlek téged, csak egy percre.


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

émítsd el a világot,


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

egy szempillantás alatt hozd a holnapot.


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

S miközben itt ülsz velem csendben,


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

építsd fel újra, amiben eddig hittem.


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

Add, hogy a megvalósulásban újra bízzak,


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

új utat rekesszek a jajnak.


----------



## rozy666 (2016 Május 18)

Hogy szakadjon el maró karma kezemből,


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

ne tépjen ki még egy darabot lelkéből.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Duna mellett, Dráva részén,


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Van egy vadon, ország szélén.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Gemenc nevű meseerdő,


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Pagony felett bárányfelhő.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Ó, mily jó, hogy van egy optimista barátom,


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Hisz a mély szakadékot is egy szép medencének látja.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Az elszáradt virágot is illatosnak véli,


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Az életet vígan éli.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Tudom én azt, hogy mennydörgő mélyeken


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

te rettentően jó és nemes vagy.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Szelíd csended suhan angyalfényeken -


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

de a maszkod lehengerlőn vastag.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Ember vagyok, voltam, leszek, maradok.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Nem törhet meg gond, baj vagy hatalom.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Bennem a kísértés hiába kavarog,


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Rút próbáin már csak kacagok.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Kezem sírva rázza
Kívülről a rácsot,


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Mert
Nem akartam soha
Ilyen szabadságot...


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Végh Attila dr.

*Kékre varázsolt*
Mállok a széllel, mennyire félek,
csillagom ébreszt, alkonya fáj.
Nélküled élek most a sötétben,
visszaidézem hangulatát.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Csipketavasz volt, nyúltak az árnyak,
fényben a lélek messzire szállt.
Nagy szerelemben hűs, üde vágyak
felcseperedtek, mondd, mire vársz.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Vége a nyárnak, hirtelen eljött.
Fegyvere vágott tiszta hazán.
Szürke a rablánc, himnusza megtört,
sóhajok útján vad csatabárd.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Most a szabadság távoli vágy csak,
nem menekülhet mind, aki bír.
Itt van az Otthon, nem csak a látszat,
szenved a lélek, nincs aki sír.


----------



## hunadler (2016 Május 18)

Mállok a széllel, mennyire félek,
csillagom ébred, szép a határ.
Láthatom én majd holnap a fényed,
kékre varázsolt, drága Hazám.


----------



## Yami Szuki (2016 Május 18)

Nekem sem

Ez nagyon jó

Király!

Hűha, köszi!


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Hahó.Most tényleg ezt csináljuk?


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Nem értem a régi tagoknak ez mért kell?


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Na akkor irogassunk csak,hátha ismét lehet le-feltölteni-


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Mit szóltok,ehhez a migránspolitikához?


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Hát akkor irogassunk csak szorgalmasan


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Van valakinek Tabányi Mihálytól kottája?


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Én nem létok semmi számot a nevem mellett


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Mindegy,irogatok valamit.


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Remélem találok jó kottákat majd


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Tanulok harmónikázni,ahhoz kellenének majd,ha megint tudok letölteni,meg fel


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Ausztriában vok,úgyhogy jó kis tiroli zenét tanulok


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Biztos tudom majd otthon kamatoztatni a tudásom


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Vagy itt,ha megtanulok helyi dialektust énekelni


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Ami biztos nem fog menni....


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

már mindjárt kész leszek


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Remélem nem kell többször ökörségeket beirogatnom


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Bár egész jó hülyeségeket tudok imprózni....


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Na megszámolom hol tartok..


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

ASSZEM a 18-dik volt.. hurrá


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Hurrá,mindjárt végzek?????????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Megvan a 20,akkor várnom kell egy kicsit,azt minden ok????


----------



## Lottiotti (2016 Május 19)

Akkor várok ,később talizunk.csááááááááááááááá


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

A mult, a mult
a porba hullt.
Mint röpke éj, oly gyorsan elhaladt.
Ja, mit álmodtam nyolcvan év alatt. 
(Kaibara Ekiken)


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Rákos Sándor: Búcsú
Hozzád távolodom.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Az előző kettő miért nem látszik?


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Oravecz Imre: Fa
Évek óta azzal a fával tüzelek,
melyet apám szedett élete utolsó esztendeiben
vágás után az erdőn.
Igy melegítenek a halottak.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Budapesten ma szép idő volt.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Az egyszerű gráfban nincsen hurokél és többszörös él.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Ez a nyolcadik.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

A gráfelméletet a Königsbergi hidak problémájától számítják.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Königsberg ma Kalinyingrád.


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

Lottiotti írta:


> Megvan a 20,akkor várnom kell egy kicsit,azt minden ok????


Hogy csináltad zenésztárs?üdv!


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Egyébként Euler oldotta meg a problémát.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Mert a népek szerettek sétálni.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Ez itt a tizenharmadik.


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

En is sokat sétáltam a gyermekeimmel ma kora este


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Na, akkor inkább én is számolok.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

A tizenöt osztható hárommal.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

A tizenhat négyzetszám.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

A tizenhét prímszám.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

A tizennyolcnak hat osztója van.


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

A 19 ikerprím a 17-tel.


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

Meg messze vagyok10 pontom van!


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Ez pedig itt a huszadik.


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

Gratula!


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

Esti szieszta!


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

Holnap pár vagyonőri vizsgát kell javítanom...


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

Csak azert szeretem a mesét...


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

Jo kis dal, álitólag Radics Jőzsef szerzeménye


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

József


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

Áldás a munkájára


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

Nekem tetszik


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

Gisgrofonak köszönhetjük h ujra slágerré vált a nézést meg a járását


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

Kb10szer húztam a majálison


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

Áldás a munkájára


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 20)

Jó éjt


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 21)

Helo mindenki


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Május 21)

Akkor irany egy kis zeneszerkesztés


----------



## figaro977 (2016 Május 21)

Köszi az infót!


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Fénylő ajkadon bujdokoló nap
a mosolyod; szelíden süt rám és meleg.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

... Hazajött
a kedves. Szemében hajnali csókunk
örömével s kora csillagokkal az ajka
között.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Violák és sok más virágok
nyíltak ki bennem.
Fehér klárisok sápadnak
szememből a csuklód köré
lassan peregnek a kezeiden
és már ujjaid hegyén csillognak
amikor lecsókolom őket
mert az ujjaid csúcsán
kezdődik és végződik az élet.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Szavakkal játékos
életem mellédkuszik
és átölel virágos
karjaival mint
a kánikula ott
lenn a nezőkön
az örjöngő napot
öleli valami
rettentő csudába!


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Mikor láthatlak ujra, nem tudom már,
ki biztos voltál, súlyos, mint a zsoltár,
s szép mint a fény és oly szép mint az árnyék,
s kihez vakon, némán is eltalálnék.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Az álom hullongó sötétje meg-megérint, 
elszáll, majd visszatér a homlokodra, 
álmos szemed búcsúzva még felémint, 
hajad kibomlik, szétterül lobogva, 
s elalszol. Pillád hosszú árnya lebben.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Nem szeretlek már, 
megindult a föld és csillag hull az égről, 
de nem azért, mert csillaghullás van, 
hanem mert lehullott homlokodról is egy
annyi magányos éjjelen szőtt glória: 
a szerelmem.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Mellettem alvó, 
szívemre hajló
jó nyugalom vagy, 
csöndesen dobogó, 

szépszavú forrás, 
kezdő sikoltás, 
szárnyas lehellet, 
lélekkel szálldosó.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Kedvesem messze van és
hogy szép maradjon, fürdetem néha
könnyeimben...


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Ring a gyümölcs, lehull, ha megérik; 
elnyugtat majd a mély, emlékkel teli föld. 
De haragod füstje még szálljon az égig, 
s az égre írj, ha minden összetört!


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Írok azért, s úgy élek e kerge világ közepén, mint 
ott az a tölgy él; tudja, kivágják, s rajta fehérlik
bár a kereszt, mely jelzi, hogy arra fog irtani holnap
már a favágó, - várja, de addig is új levelet hajt.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Csak jöttem némán könnyes folyókon
hullató ligeteken és zokogástól rengő
réteken is némán keresztül csak a
sírásom csorgott száz arcomon
mely már halovány mint a
hajnali holt hold mely
szégyen a hajnali hajnali égen.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Az őseimet elfelejtettem, 
utódom nem lesz, mert nem akarom, 
kedvesem meddő ölét ölelem
sápadt holdak alatt és nem tudom
elhinni néki, hogy szeret.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Nem szabad annyira elkényeztetni a kutyát, hogy mindent megengedünk neki, mert akkor ugyanaz történik vele, mint a rosszul nevelt gyerekekkel. A gyerekből szörnyeteg, a kutyából pedig egy kártevő, agresszív lény lesz.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

A kutya körülbelül olyan állapotban van most, mint az ember volt, amikor még nem tudott beszélni. Már szeretne kommunikálni, már érdekli, hogy a másik mire gondol, és már szeretné jelezni, hogy ő mire gondol - de nincs meg erre az eszköze.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Ha belenézel egy oroszlán szemébe - és ezt csak akkor mered megtenni, ha rács mögött van -, nem csak mellbe vág a tekintete, de az a benyomásod támad, hogy ez a lény teljesen tisztában van önmagával. Tudja, hogy oroszlán. A majom nem biztos benne, hogy majom.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2016 Május 22)

Azt hiszem, el tudnék menni, hogy az állatokkal éljek, olyan békések és szerények,
Soká, soká állok és nézem őket.
Nem izzadnak és nem nyöszörögnek sorsukon,
Nem fekszenek ébren a sötétben, siratva bűneiket,
Nem keserítenek el Isten iránti kötelmeik megvitatásával,
Egyik sem elégedetlen, egyik eszét sem veszi el a bírás tébolya,
Egyik sem térdel a másik előtt, sem egy ezer évvel előbb élt fajtájabeli előtt,
Egyik sem tekintélyes vagy szerencsétlen az egész földkerekségen.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

1


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Amikor a fejedben múltad képeit nézed, mi a valóságos? Amikor a jövő ködében vágyad képeit nézed, mi a valóságos? Amikor a jelenben a körülötted lüktető világot nézed, mi a valóságos? A Figyelem. S ki az, aki a múltban és a jelenben is létezett? Te, kinek figyelnie rendeltetett.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

A valóság filter nélkül sajnos kiábrándítóan szürke tud lenni.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Ha a világ, amelyben élünk, szimuláció valaki számítógépén, akkor nagyon tökéletes szimuláció – ami azt illeti, annyira részletes, hogy akár el is fogadhatjuk a valóságunknak. Akárhogy is, ez az egyetlen valóság, amelyhez hozzáférésünk van.

Ray Kurzweil


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

A gyerekek kíváncsinak születnek. Ahogy felnövekszünk, minden egyre ismerősebb lesz. Gyakran azonban adottnak vesszük a látszatot, s nem veszünk tudomást a mögöttes tartalmakról.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Megmaradt a valóság - mint tenger partján a szennyes, fekete iszap, dagály után, amikor visszahúzódtak a ragyogó kék hullámok, a tovasikló csónakokkal, fehér-szárnyú vitorlásokkal, evezők és harsogó vizek muzsikájával együtt, s ott fekszik az a piszkos, kiábrándító iszap - hihetetlenül valóságosan.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Az a hétköznapi tény, hogy a kutyám jobban szeret engem, mint én őt, egyszerűen letagadhatatlan, és engem mindig bizonyos szégyennel tölt el. A kutya bármikor kész életét áldozni értem. Ha engem történetesen egy oroszlán vagy tigris fenyeget, Ali, Bully, Titi, Stasi, és a többiek, ahányan csak voltak, pillanatnyi tétovázás nélkül felvették volna a kilátástalan harcot, hogy meghosszabbítsák az életemet. Hát én?


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Azt hiszem, el tudnék menni, hogy az állatokkal éljek, olyan békések és szerények,
Soká, soká állok és nézem őket.
Nem izzadnak és nem nyöszörögnek sorsukon,
Nem fekszenek ébren a sötétben, siratva bűneiket,
Nem keserítenek el Isten iránti kötelmeik megvitatásával,
Egyik sem elégedetlen, egyik eszét sem veszi el a bírás tébolya,
Egyik sem térdel a másik előtt, sem egy ezer évvel előbb élt fajtájabeli előtt,
Egyik sem tekintélyes vagy szerencsétlen az egész földkerekségen


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Azt hiszem, el tudnék menni, hogy az állatokkal éljek, olyan békések és szerények,
Soká, soká állok és nézem őket.
Nem izzadnak és nem nyöszörögnek sorsukon,
Nem fekszenek ébren a sötétben, siratva bűneiket,
Nem keserítenek el Isten iránti kötelmeik megvitatásával,
Egyik sem elégedetlen, egyik eszét sem veszi el a bírás tébolya,
Egyik sem térdel a másik előtt, sem egy ezer évvel előbb élt fajtájabeli előtt,
Egyik sem tekintélyes vagy szerencsétlen az egész földkerekségen


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Azt hiszem, el tudnék menni, hogy az állatokkal éljek, olyan békések és szerények,
Soká, soká állok és nézem őket.
Nem izzadnak és nem nyöszörögnek sorsukon,
Nem fekszenek ébren a sötétben, siratva bűneiket,
Nem keserítenek el Isten iránti kötelmeik megvitatásával,
Egyik sem elégedetlen, egyik eszét sem veszi el a bírás tébolya,
Egyik sem térdel a másik előtt, sem egy ezer évvel előbb élt fajtájabeli előtt,
Egyik sem tekintélyes vagy szerencsétlen az egész földkerekségen


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Ha belenézel egy oroszlán szemébe - és ezt csak akkor mered megtenni, ha rács mögött van -, nem csak mellbe vág a tekintete, de az a benyomásod támad, hogy ez a lény teljesen tisztában van önmagával. Tudja, hogy oroszlán. A majom nem biztos benne, hogy majom.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Néhány ösztön közös az embernél és a magasabb rendű állatoknál, különösen a főemlősöknél. Valamennyiüknek azonosak az érzékei, ösztönös megérzései, hasonlóak a szenvedélyeik, érzelmeik és indulataik, sőt a bonyolultabb indulataik is, például a féltékenység, a gyanakvás, a vetélkedés, a hála és a nagylelkűség; mind csalnak és bosszúállók; gyakran fogékonyak a nevetséges iránt és van humorérzékük, csodálkoznak, kíváncsiak és ugyanazok a képességeik vannak az utánzásra, figyelemre, megfontolásra, választásra, emlékezésre, képzeletre, eszmetársításokra és gondolkodásra, bár nagyon különböző fokon. Értelmi szempontból ugyanannak a fajnak az egyedei között is megtalálható minden fokozat a teljes gyöngeelméjűségtől a kiválóságig. Mind hajlamos az elmebajra, noha az állatok sokkal kevésbé, mint az ember.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Néhány ösztön közös az embernél és a magasabb rendű állatoknál, különösen a főemlősöknél. Valamennyiüknek azonosak az érzékei, ösztönös megérzései, hasonlóak a szenvedélyeik, érzelmeik és indulataik, sőt a bonyolultabb indulataik is, például a féltékenység, a gyanakvás, a vetélkedés, a hála és a nagylelkűség; mind csalnak és bosszúállók; gyakran fogékonyak a nevetséges iránt és van humorérzékük, csodálkoznak, kíváncsiak és ugyanazok a képességeik vannak az utánzásra, figyelemre, megfontolásra, választásra, emlékezésre, képzeletre, eszmetársításokra és gondolkodásra, bár nagyon különböző fokon. Értelmi szempontból ugyanannak a fajnak az egyedei között is megtalálható minden fokozat a teljes gyöngeelméjűségtől a kiválóságig. Mind hajlamos az elmebajra, noha az állatok sokkal kevésbé, mint az ember.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Négyéves koromban azt hittem, hogy ami a Tévében van, az mind csak Tévé, aztán ötéves lettem, és Anya nem hazudta, hogy egy csomó belőle igazi dolgok képe, és a Kint teljesen igazi. Most itt vagyok Kintben, de kiderül, hogy egy csomó belőle nem is igazi.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

tudományban a szakmai siker egyik fő összetevője a szerencse. Nélküle semmi esélyed.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

tudományban a szakmai siker egyik fő összetevője a szerencse. Nélküle semmi esélyed.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

tudományban a szakmai siker egyik fő összetevője a szerencse. Nélküle semmi esélyed.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Az élet olyan, mint egy pókerjátszma. Vagy én osztok, vagy nekem osztanak. Tehetség és szerencse kell hozzá. Az ember tartja a tétet, emel és blöfföl. Mindig lehet tanulni a partnerektől. Előfordul, hogy egyetlen párral nyerünk, de az is, hogy fullal vesztünk. Bármi történjék is, addig jó, amíg mozgásban van a pakli.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Az élet olyan, mint egy pókerjátszma. Vagy én osztok, vagy nekem osztanak. Tehetség és szerencse kell hozzá. Az ember tartja a tétet, emel és blöfföl. Mindig lehet tanulni a partnerektől. Előfordul, hogy egyetlen párral nyerünk, de az is, hogy fullal vesztünk. Bármi történjék is, addig jó, amíg mozgásban van a pakli.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Az életben a szerencse sem véletlenszerűen pártol az emberekhez. A matematikában többnyire azoknak van szerencséjük, akik tehetségükkel, munkájukkal kiérdemlik.


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

Az, hogy milyen javakkal rendelkezünk az életben, attól függ, hogy milyen emberek vagyunk. Kutatások eredményei igazolják, hogy a legtöbb ember, aki nagy összegeket nyer a lottón, rekordidő alatt eléri, hogy visszacsöppenjen korábbi anyagi nehézségei közé. (...) Ahhoz, hogy a dolgok javuljanak, saját magunknak is javulnunk kell. Ha nem teszünk erőfeszítéseket, akkor a jelenünk a tegnapunkhoz


----------



## Cserni (2016 Május 24)

A ráhibázás sosem csupán szerencse. Mindig van benne egy kis tehetség is.


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

Aki nem tud úszni, ne másszon fára, mert elüti a villamos.


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

Én vagyok a jó királyfi,
Könnyű engem megtalálni.
Karom erős, szívem bátor,
Szülőhelyem: inkubátor!


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

- Miért nem Bruce Willis volt a Titanic főszereplője?
- ???
- Mert még a végén mindenkit megmentett volna!


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

Feliratok kutyás házak kapuján:
- Bodrika sem vegetáriánus!
- Jó kutya, de gyenge idegekkel...
- Nem veszünk semmit, nem adunk el semmit, nem térünk át semmilyen hitre. És ezt a kutyák is tudják.
- Én 6 másodperc alatt gyorsulok százra. És Te?
- Vigyázat! A kutya nem harap, de a feleségem még nem evett!
- Kutya: Betörő, 15:0
- Vigyázz, csak az eleje harap!
- Amputációt és alakformálást vállalok. Kérlek gyere be csengetés nélkül!


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

Egyszer egy fiú egy balesetben elvesztette bal karját. A családja, hogy feledtesse vele nyomorúságát, beíratta egy öreg japán dzsúdómesterhez. Az öreg elkezdte a fiú tanítását, három hosszú hónapot töltött azzal, hogy a fiú egyetlen fogást megtanuljon. Letelt a három hónap, és az öreg szenszei elvitte a fiút egy versenyre. A fiú magabiztosan győzte le ellenfeleit, és bejutott a döntőbe. A döntőbeli ellenfele egy nálánál erősebb, nagyobb fiú volt.
A döntőben hosszú ideig nem bírtak egymással, ám a meccs végén a félkarú fiú visszaemlékezett a három hónap alatt begyakorolt fogásra, és ipponnal verte a nálánál erősebb ellenfelet.
Úton hazafelé az újdonsült bajnok megkérdezte öreg mesterét:
- Szenszei, hogyan lehetséges az, hogy én úgy lehettem bajnok, hogy csak egyetlen fogást ismerek?
- Nézd, fiam! Te a három hónap alatt tökélyre vitted ezt a fogást. Ez a fogás olyan, hogy mindössze egyetlen védekezés van ellene: ha megragadod az ellenfél BAL karját!

Ne feledjétek: néha éppen a legnagyobb nyomorúságotokból meríthetitek a legnagyobb erőt!


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

Fiú próbál a lánynál bevágódni:
- Ó, te gyönyörű virágszál, igéző szemeid rabul ejtettek! Mit tehetek érted, hogy boldoggá tegyelek?
- Töröld fel magad után a nyáltócsát!


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

- Na, fiam, hogy hívták Árpád feleségét?
- Pehely!
- Honnan veszed ezt a baromságot?
- Hát a Vikidál azt énekli: Árpádné Pehely!


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

Nem mondom, hogy a haverom kemény legény, de amikor a minap nem nyílt ki az ejtőernyője, visszavitte, és visszakapta az árát.


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

XY tanár az órán a két bombázó csajnak azt mondta, hogy könnyűvérűek. Erre a lányok felkapták a vizet és elmentek bepanaszolni a tanárt az igazgatónál:
- Igazgató úr, XY tanár úr azt mondta ránk, hogy Hidegvérűek vagyunk.
Az igazgató nem értette a dolgot, de megígérte a lányoknak, hogy utána jár a "hidegvérű" jelzőnek.
Mikor a tanár elmagyarázta az igazgatónak, hogy mi volt az a szó, annyiban maradtak, hogy többet ilyet nem mond a lányoknak.
-------------------------------------------------


Érettségi alkalmával ugyanez az XY tanár, mint felügyelő vett részt az írásbeli történelem érettségin.
- Tanár úr, tudna nekem segíteni? - kérdezte az egyik diák.
- Persze, mondja a kérdést!
- Miért hívták II. Józsefet kalapos királynak?
- Hát még ezt sem tudod, fiam? Azért, mert annyira korpás volt a haja, hogy csak kalappal tudta elrejteni, mivel akkor még voltak korpásodás elleni samponok.
- Köszönöm tanár úr! - felelte a diák.
Pár nappal később a történelem tanár megkereste XY tanárt, hogy ha lehet, akkor jövőre ne segítsen a diákoknak az érettségin.


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

Egy anya meséli:
"Nemrég egy kétnapos vidéki útra kellett mennem, és meglepődve tapasztaltam, hogy a hétéves lányom kétségbeesetten, könnyekkel küzdve fogadta a hírt. Valójában jó érzés volt, hogy így fogok Neki hiányozni, egészen addig, míg indulás előtti este megkérdezte az apjától:
- Apa, tudod, mennyire lötyög már a fogam. Ha pont akkor fog kiesni, mikor Anya nem lesz itthon, akkor te tudod, hogy kell intézni ezt a Fogtündér-dolgot?


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

Világméretű felmérést indított az ENSZ. A felmérésben egy kérdés szerepelt:
"Kérem, mondja meg őszinte véleményét arra nézve, hogyan lehetne megoldani az élelmiszer hiányt a világ többi részén?" A felmérés nagy kudarccal vegződött:
- Afrikában nem tudták, mit jelent az "élelmiszer".
- Kelet-Európában nem tudták, mit jelent az "őszintén".
- Nyugat-Europában nem tudták, mit jelent a "hiány".
- Kínában nem tudták, mit jelent a "vélemény".
- Közel-Keleten nem tudták, mit jelent a "megoldás".
- Dél-Amerikában nem tudták mit jelent a "kérem".
- Az USA-ban pedig nem tudták, mit jelent a "világ többi része".


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

- Gyerekek, mondjatok a rendőrök, tűzoltók, mentősök munkájával kapcsolatos mondatokat! - mondja a tanító néni az elsősöknek.
Pistike jelentkezik:
- A tűzoltó terhesen szalad ki az égő házból.
- Pistike, tudod te mit jelent az, hogy terhes?
- Igen, tanító néni. Azt, hogy kihord egy gyereket.


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

A tízéves Peti szombat délelőtt lélekszakadva rohan be az udvarról a házba:
- Apu, találkoztál már az új szomszédokkal?
- Nem, kisfiam, de most nem érek rá.
- Jaj, apu, gyere már, meg kellene velük ismerkedned!
- Most azonnal? Talán kint várnak a bejáratnál?
- Hát, őőő... nem. Csak a focim a nappalijuk közepén van.


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

Apuka kérdezi a fiától:
- Fiam! Mit dugdosod azt a bizonyítványt?
Elveszi a gyermektől, és hangosan olvasni kezdi:
- "A gyemek ma vécépapírral rakta tele az osztályt, csótányokat szórt szét a padlón, és békát rakott a tanár zsebébe." Ezért most büntentést kapsz, büdös kölök!
- De apa, ezt a bizonyítványt a padláson találtam egy dobozban.
Erre az apuka felkiált:
- Ki engedte meg, hogy a dolgaim közt turkálj?!


----------



## kr_gyorgyi (2016 Május 24)

émia órán a tanár felír egy képletet a táblára, majd felszólítja az első sorban ülő Zsuzsikát:
- Nos, ez minek a képlete?
- Jaj, tanárúr, itt van a nyelvemen...
- Akkor köpje ki gyorsan, mert ez a sósav!


----------



## C. Tamás (2016 Május 25)

pitty


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

szeretném ha meglenne a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

mesélek vicceket


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

Három cimbora beszélget a kocsmában:
- Képzeljétek, szerintem a feleségem megcsal egy villanyszerelővel!
- Ugyan már, miből gondolod?
- A múltkor az ágy alatt találtam egy csípőfogót.
Mondja a másik:
- Az semmi, az én feleségem egy rendőrrel csal meg, mert egy gumibotot találtam az ágy alatt.
Erre a harmadik:
- Tudjátok, nekem az a gyanúm, hogy a feleségemnek viszonya van egy lóval.
- Na, ne viccelj már! Miből gondolod?
- A múltkor egy zsokét találtam az ágy alatt...


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

A rendőr egy bűnözőt kísér át a bíróságra. Hirtelen nagy szél támad, és elviszi a rendőr sapkáját. A gyanúsított ravaszan azt mondja:
- Őrmester úr! Megengedi, hogy a sapkája után fussak?
- Persze, hogy megszökjél, te kis ravasz? - mondja a rendőr - Te csak maradj itt, majd én futok a sapkám után!


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

Akasztófa
Áll a székely az akasztófa alatt, nyakában a kötéllel. A hóhér megkérdezi:
- Na öreg, mi az utolsó kívánságod?
A székely nem mond semmit. A hóhér lassan elkezdi húzni a kötelet, lassan rászorul a hurok a székelyember nyakára, és amikor már nem kap levegőt, elkezd irgalmatlanul kapálózni. A hóhér gondolván hogy mégiscsak van egy utolsó kívánsága, visszaengedi a földre, erre a székely:
- A jóistókát neki, majdnem megfulladtam!


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

- Pistike, az utóbbi időben egyre jobb és jobb osztályzatokat kapsz. Valld be, ki segít?
- A televízió! Elromlott.


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

Az utcán szembetalálkozik két idős férfi. Mindketten erősen sántítanak, húzzák a lábukat. Amikor elmennek egymás mellett, egyikük a mellére bök és együtt érzően mondja:
- Don-kanyar, 1943.
A másik elmosolyodik. biccent és szintén megböki a mellét:
- Banánhéj, öt perccel ezelőtt.


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

Az anyóst kórházba szállítják egy szívroham után. A doktor mondja a férjnek:
- Sajnos csak rossz hírekkel tudok szolgálni!
- Istenem! Túléli?


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

Móricka szülei, hogy zavartalanul szeretkezhessenek, kitalálják, hogy kiküldik az erkélyre Mórickát, és kérik, hogy folyamatosan mondja, mit lát.
Móricka ki is megy és sorolja:
- A szomszéd kiáll a garázsból.
- Egy mentő elhúz.
- A másik szomszéd kutyát sétáltat.
- A Kovácsék szexelni fognak.
Erre felkapják a fejüket odabent a szülők:
- Hát ezt meg honnan veszed?
- Csak onnan, hogy ők is kiküldték a gyereküket az erkélyre...


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

Egy ember beviszi autóját a szervizbe.
- Ha túllépem a kétszázas sebességet, kopog valami a motorban.
A szerelő elgondolkozik, majd válaszol:
- Bizonyára az Ön őrangyala, uram


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

Hadgyakorlaton az őrmester azt a parancsot adja, hogy mindenki ássa be magát. A kiskatona nekiáll, és iszonyú mély gödröt ás.
- Túlságosan mély az a gödör - mondja ellenőrzés közben az őrmester. - Abból nem látod majd az ellenséget!
- Hát nem is nagyon vagyok kíváncsi rájuk!


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

- Mi az abszolút tanácstalanság?
- ???
- Négy szőke tanulóvezetőnő az egyenrangú útkereszteződésben.


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

- Mi az abszolút zörgés?
- ???
- Amikor egy csontváz, lovagi páncélban egy légkalapáccsal a bádograktáron szegecsel!


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

A férj összeveszik a feleségével, de úgy, hogy nem is beszélnek egymással. Mivel korán kell munkába mennie, ír egy cédulát az asszonynak a hűtőre:
"Légyszíves, kelts fel reggel ötkor, hogy elérjem a buszomat."
Másnap reggel kipihenten ébred a férj, és megdöbbenve veszi tudomásul, hogy már nyolc óra van. Éppen elkezdené szidni az asszonyt, amikor a hűtőre rakott papírra téved a tekintete:
"Reggel öt van, kelj fel! - Marcsi."


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

- Anya, az iskolában csúfolnak, hogy hosszú az orrom!
- Ne foglalkozz vele, egyszerűen csak hátrább van az arcod mint a többieknek.


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

- Miért vannak olyan sokan a hangyák?
- ???
- Azért mert még nem találtak fel olyan kicsi óvszert.


----------



## am82 (2016 Május 25)

A páncélos lovag bőszen közelít a sárkány barlangjához, hogy megküzdjön vele, miközben a sárkány - megpillantva a lovagot - ekként dünnyög:
- Na ne, már megint konzervkaja...


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Végigolvastam a vicceket


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Egész jók


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Írok pár idézetet.


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

"Az otthonod ott van, ahol valaki szeretné, ha tovább maradnál."


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

"A remény jó dolog, talán a legjobb. És a jó dolgok nem halnak meg, miként a rosszak sem élnek örökké."


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

"Az elme számol, a lélek sóvárog, a szív pedig tudja, amit tud."


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

"Minden emberi félelem alapja: egy korábban becsukott ajtó - félig nyitva."


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Mindennek sora és rendje van. Mire az ember belesüpped egy helyzetbe, sok idő telik el és megszokjuk a változást.


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Nem szabad közönyösnek és tunyának lenni: néha le kell hajolni és fölemelni azt a "nagyon sok mindent", ami az úton hever.


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Autót sem veszünk úgy, hogy nincs meg a jogosítványunk. A kutyához is ugyanígy vizsga kellene.


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Ha egyszer a kutyád elmondhatná, mi mindent lát, érez, hall és szagol benned, beleértve minden lelkiállapotodat, és a bajaidat, még tán a jövődet is, többé nem kellene pszichológushoz menned.

Müller Péter


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

A kutyák nem a teljes életünk, de ők teszik teljessé az életünket.


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

A legjobb fénykép is a valóság elárulása, választásból születik, és határt szab mindannak, ami nem ő maga.


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Ha kopogtatsz egy ajtón, és elutasítanak, az a dolgod, hogy lerázd a port a sarudról és továbbmenj; ne is próbáld rugdosni azt az ajtót. Te megtetted a kötelességed.


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Nem szabad félni attól, hogy a védelmünkbe vegyünk valakit, akit épp a sárba rántanak. Ehhez nem kell feltétlenül hősnek lenni, csak olyan személyiségnek, aki képes a tévedései elismerésére, nem fél az önkritikától és az aktuális csoportharagtól.


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Az őszinte együttérzés azt jelenti, hogy nem tépázzuk meg a másik ember önbecsülését.


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Az anya is úgy vigasztalja a gyerekét, aki lehorzsolta a térdét, hogy puszit ad a bibire. A gyereknek nagyobb szüksége van erre, mint ásványvízre meg sebtapaszra. A puszi nem állítja el a vérzést, de orvosolja a magányt és a bánatot.


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Annyi mindenféléhez nem értek, hogy az már sokoldalúságnak számít.


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Hiába nyitják ki az ajtót, ha nem mersz bemenni.


----------



## Ogabi79 (2016 Május 26)

Mindig tedd azt, amit félsz megtenni.


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

1


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

2


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

Van itt valaki


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

Hahó segítséget kérnék


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

Szoval sehol senki


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

3


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

Ddddddd


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

Abcd


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

Kkkkkk


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

Kakukk


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

D


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)




----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

Még mindíg senki


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

Hy


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

15


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)




----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

1u77777


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

Valaki ?


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

19


----------



## Bodolai Szabolcs (2016 Május 26)

20


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

Köszönöm

4


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

5


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

6


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

7


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

8


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

9


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

10


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

11


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

12


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

13


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

14


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

15


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

16


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

17


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

18


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

19


----------



## Mundane Poignant (2016 Május 28)

20


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

Hallo  itt tudok letölteni?


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

1


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

2


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

89


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

75


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

136


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

3456


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

321


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

tfretgw


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

deer


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

sfdews


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

trt


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

21233


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

defwe


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

erfedv


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

56789


----------



## rockincats (2016 Május 30)

na végre


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


bizony


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Május 31)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


köszi


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

Tüzesen süt le a nyári nap sugára


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

hello


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

udv


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

seep írta:


> A juhásznak úgyis nagy melege vagyon


vegye le a bundat


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

Sziasztok, én új vagyok, pár napja regisztráltam


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

8


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

Mi újság, Wagner úr?


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

Very good beer if you don't like hops. Amber ales just seem...lacking. Malty full and balanced. Solid brew.


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

Minden nap rólunk írnak.


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

Magyarország


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

12


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

guba apa


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

Az utód választása


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

Kennedy


----------



## Balllaton (2016 Május 31)

17


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

rockincats írta:


> 2


eeee


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

Balllaton írta:


> Kennedy


1900


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

Balllaton írta:


> 17


17


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

Balllaton írta:


> Tüzesen süt le a nyári nap sugára


vers


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

Balllaton írta:


> 17


17


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

golyo2 írta:


> köszi


köszi a segítséget


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

Balllaton írta:


> hello


hy


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

Balllaton írta:


> Tüzesen süt le a nyári nap sugára


vers


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

rockincats írta:


> 89


69


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

rockincats írta:


> 321


322


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

rockincats írta:


> na végre


na


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

rockincats írta:


> 3456


1255


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

rockincats írta:


> 75


55


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

rockincats írta:


> 89


78


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

rockincats írta:


> 1


2


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

rockincats írta:


> 321


123


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

lutyo1983 írta:


> 123


333


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

rockincats írta:


> sfdews


1221


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

rockincats írta:


> 3456


4444


----------



## lutyo1983 (2016 Május 31)

rockincats írta:


> trt


1985


----------



## rockincats (2016 Június 1)

na mi lesz már ?


----------



## rockincats (2016 Június 1)

semmi?


----------



## kiskaresz2 (2016 Június 1)

Olyan a csávó, mint a toronyóra: Nem túl pontos, de nagyot üt!


----------



## kiskaresz2 (2016 Június 1)

Az élet nem mindig kellemes, de lidércnyomásnak megjárja.


----------



## kiskaresz2 (2016 Június 1)

Aki a kicsit nem becsüli, az simogassa.


----------



## kiskaresz2 (2016 Június 1)

Akkora paraszt vagy, hogy anyakönyvi kivonat helyett rögtön őstermelői igazolványt kaptál!


----------



## kiskaresz2 (2016 Június 1)

Mindenkit érhet baleset, ha idejében ott van!


----------



## kiskaresz2 (2016 Június 1)

Mindig van két lehetőség, vagy nincs.


----------



## kiskaresz2 (2016 Június 1)

Óriási ötletem volt ma reggel, de nem tetszett.


----------



## kiskaresz2 (2016 Június 1)

A horoszkópom azt mondja, a sors ujja rám fog mutatni. Sajnos a középső ujja volt.


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

1


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

2


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

3


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

4


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

5


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

6


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

8


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

7


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

9


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

432


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

6542


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

u8563


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

233445567


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

97655443221


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

9öö8653


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

gsfhfjj


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

sddfghfhj22356z


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

efrwet54365767


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

9765fdk


----------



## pavliczpatrik (2016 Június 1)

787876566


----------



## Birodalmi lépegető (2016 Június 1)

Üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

Dó, ha dúdolsz, így kezdd DÓ!


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

Ré, egy régen látott rét.


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

Mi, mi együtt ez a mi!


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

Fá, a fák fölött az ég.


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

Szó, egy dallam, hogyha szól!


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

Lá, ez követi a szót!


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

Ti, ti tudjátok is már, hogy most újra itt a Dó!!!


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

Dó ré mi fá szó lá ti dó


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

Szó dó lá fá mi dó ré


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

szó dó lá ti dó ré dó


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

Minden dallam kézre áll, annak, aki szolmizál!


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

A is for alligator
Chop, chop, chop


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

B is for bunny
Hop, hop, hop


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

C is for circle
Spin around and around


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

D is for dizzy
And we all fall down!


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

A nevetés olyan seprű, amivel lesöpörjük a szív pókhálóit.

Mort Walker


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

A divat változik, a stílus örök.

Coco Chanel


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

Az nevet utoljára, aki először üt.

Rejtő Jenő


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

Az élet csapatjáték.

Richard Russo


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

Minden emberben van valami jó.

Arisztotelész


----------



## abarbi (2016 Június 4)

A kisfiú előáll egy kívánságával édesanyjának, hogy mit vegyenek meg a játékboltban. Aztán elgondolkodik, majd azt mondja:
- Inkább kérjük karácsonyra, akkor ingyen van.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Találkoztunk. Találkozunk.
Egy trafikban. Egy árverésen.
Keresgéltél valamit. Elmozdítasz
valamit. Menekülnék. Maradok.
Cigarettára gyújtok. Távozol.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Leszállsz és fölszállsz.
Fölszállok és leszállok.
Cigaretta. Lépkedel. Lépkedek.
Egyhelyben járunk; mint a gyilkos
a járásodban gázolok.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Mert elhagyatnak akkor mindenek.

Külön kerül az egeké, s örökre
a világvégi esett földeké,
s megint külön a kutyaólak csöndje.
A levegőben menekvő madárhad.
És látni fogjuk a kelő napot,
mint tébolyult pupilla néma és
mint figyelő vadállat, oly nyugodt.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

De virrasztván a számkivettetésben,
mert nem alhatom akkor éjszaka,
hányódom én, mint ezer levelével,
és szólok én, mint éjidőn a fa:


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Ismeritek az évek vonulását,
az évekét a gyűrött földeken?
És értitek a mulandóság ráncát,
ismeritek törődött kézfejem?
És tudjátok nevét az árvaságnak?
És tudjátok, miféle fájdalom
tapossa itt az örökös sötétet
hasadt patákon, hártyás lábakon?
Az éjszakát, a hideget, a gödröt,
a rézsut forduló fegyencfejet,
ismeritek a dermedt vályukat,
a mélyvilági kínt ismeritek?


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Légy hát, akár az állatok,
oly nyersen szép és tiszta,
bátran figyelj, mint ők figyelnek
kegyetlen titkaikra.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

S egy éjjel, magad sem tudod,
mint égig érő ének,
feljönnek benned napjaid,
a halhatatlan évek:


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Te győzz le engem, éjszaka!
Sötéten úszó és laza
hullámaidba lépek.
Tünődve benned görgetik
fakó szivüknek terheit
a hallgatag szegények


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

A foszladó világ felett
te változó és mégis egy,
szelíd, örök vigasz vagy;
elomlik minden kívüled,
mit lágy erőszakod kivet,
elomlik és kihamvad.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

De élsz te, s égve hirdetik
hatalmad csillagképeid,
ez ősi, néma ábrák:
akár az első angyalok,
belőled jöttem és vagyok,
ragadj magadba, járj át!


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Feledd a hűtlenségemet,
legyőzhetetlen kényszerek
vezetnek vissza hozzád;
folyam légy, s rajta én a hab,
fogadd be tékozló fiad,
komor, sötét mennyország.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

A tengerpartot járó kisgyerek
mindig talál a kavicsok közt egyre,
mely mindöröktől fogva az övé,
és soha senki másé nem is lenne.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Az elveszíthetetlent markolássza!
Egész szíve a tenyerében lüktet,
oly egyetlen egy kezében a kő,
és vele ő is olyan egyedül lett.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Nem szabadul már soha többé tőle.
A víznek fordul, s messze elhajítja.
Hangot sem ad a néma szakítás,
egy egész tenger zúgja mégis vissza.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Pilinszky János:


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Egy szenvedély margójára


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

A tengerpartot járó kisgyerek
mindig talál a kavicsok közt egyre,
mely mindöröktől fogva az övé,
és soha senki másé nem is lenne.

Az elveszíthetetlent markolássza!
Egész szíve a tenyerében lüktet,
oly egyetlen egy kezében a kő,
és vele ő is olyan egyedül lett.

Nem szabadul már soha többé tőle.
A víznek fordul, s messze elhajítja.
Hangot sem ad a néma szakítás,
egy egész tenger zúgja mégis vissza.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Hozzám már hűtlen lettek a szavak,
vagy én lettem mint túláradt patak
oly tétova céltalan parttalan
s ugy hordom régi sok hiú szavam
mint a tévelygő ár az elszakadt
sövényt jelző karókat gátakat.
Óh bár adna a Gazda patakom
sodrának medret, biztos útakon
vinni tenger felé, bár verseim
csücskére Tőle volna szabva rim
előre kész, s mely itt áll polcomon,
szent Bibliája lenne verstanom,


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Itt ülök csillámló sziklafalon.
Az ifju nyár
könnyű szellője, mint egy kedves
vacsora melege, száll.
Szoktatom szívemet a csendhez.
Nem oly nehéz –
idesereglik, ami tovatűnt,
a fej lehajlik és lecsüng
a kéz.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Nézem a hegyek sörényét –
homlokod fényét
villantja minden levél.
Az úton senki, senki,
látom, hogy meglebbenti
szoknyád a szél.
És a törékeny lombok alatt
látom előrebiccenni hajad,
megrezzenni lágy emlőidet és
– amint elfut a Szinva-patak –
ím újra látom, hogy fakad
a kerek fehér köveken,
fogaidon a tündér nevetés.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Óh mennyire szeretlek téged,
ki szóra bírtad egyaránt
a szív legmélyebb üregeiben
cseleit szövő, fondor magányt
s a mindenséget.
Ki mint vízesés önnön robajától,
elválsz tőlem és halkan futsz tova,
míg én, életem csúcsai közt, a távol
közelében, zengem, sikoltom,
verődve földön és égbolton,
hogy szeretlek, te édes mostoha!


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Szeretlek, mint anyját a gyermek,
mint mélyüket a hallgatag vermek,
szeretlek, mint a fényt a termek,
mint lángot a lélek, test a nyugalmat!
Szeretlek, mint élni szeretnek
halandók, amíg meg nem halnak.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

Minden mosolyod, mozdulatod, szavad,
őrzöm, mint hulló tárgyakat a föld.
Elmémbe, mint a fémbe a savak,
ösztöneimmel belemartalak,
te kedves, szép alak,
lényed ott minden lényeget kitölt.


----------



## elovilagegyetem (2016 Június 4)

A pillanatok zörögve elvonulnak,
de te némán ülsz fülemben.
Csillagok gyúlnak és lehullnak,
de te megálltál szememben.
Ízed, miként a barlangban a csend,
számban kihűlve leng
s a vizes poháron kezed,
rajta a finom erezet,
föl-földereng.


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

lutyo1983 írta:


> vers


2224


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

lutyo1983 írta:


> vers


ének


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

lutyo1983 írta:


> vers


film


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

lutyo1983 írta:


> vers


midi zenék


lutyo1983 írta:


> na


előre


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

kiskaresz2 írta:


> Olyan a csávó, mint a toronyóra: Nem túl pontos, de nagyot üt!


fekete pákó


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

pavliczpatrik írta:


> 9765fdk


44754


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

elovilagegyetem írta:


> Egy szenvedély margójára


csak 20 hozzászólás


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

Balllaton írta:


> vegye le a bundat


borotválkozzon meg


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

rsolya írta:


> öt nananana


legyen inkább 6


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

kismarta írta:


> Általad nyert szép hazát
> Bendegúznak vére.


meg a bakteré


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

flad írta:


> tizennyolc


2 hílyám 20


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

Eszter B írta:


> Sziasztok


szeva


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

Eszter B írta:


> ha még nincs meg a 20...


lassan meg lessz


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

hama0517 írta:


> És meg van a 20.!!!!! Juhéjjjjjj ;-)


még hat


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

zaturek66 írta:


> 18


19


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

én is


varadero129 írta:


> Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást. 3


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

Troymal írta:


> *Gyűjtögetés*
> 
> 3. hozzászólás (Ennek mi értelme?)


semmi


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

nemethtibor82 írta:


> 18


satb


----------



## golyo2 (2016 Június 6)

blatter írta:


> 6.


7


----------



## zoldtibor (2016 Június 6)

sziasztok


----------



## zoldtibor (2016 Június 6)

8z


----------



## zoldtibor (2016 Június 6)

Én sem vagyok jogosult.


----------



## zoldtibor (2016 Június 6)

8u


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

Akkor kezdjük:


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

2


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

3


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

4


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

5


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

6


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

7


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

8


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

9


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

10


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

11


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

12


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

13


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

14


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

15


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

16


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

17


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

18


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

19


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

20


----------



## lorduther (2016 Június 8)

ééés vége.


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

én ezt nem értem ,it hol van hogy hozzászolás


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

2 hozászolás


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

3 ik jozászolas


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

4ik hozászoláas


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

5ik hozészokás


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

6ik


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

1hozá


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

8ik ho


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

9hologram a szobámbaa


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

10Dzoo


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

11 hott


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

12 hozéé


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

13pibtek


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

14 stonvat


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

15 gyerekem wan avol,.12 éány a többi fiu


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

16 zonna szén


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

17kapitány


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

18 baba


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

19Zab


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

wegew 20


----------



## ivan 100 (2016 Június 9)

hét wege


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 9)

1


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 9)

2


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 9)

3


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 9)

4


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 9)

5


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

1


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

2


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

3


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

4


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

5


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

6


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

7


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

8


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

9


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

11


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

12


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

13


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

14


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

15


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

16


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

17


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

18


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

19


----------



## Németh Edit Mária (2016 Június 10)

20


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Párizs


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Madrid


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Lisszabon


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

London


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Stockholm


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Amsterdam


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Brüsszel


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Koppenhága


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Berlin


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Bécs


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Budapest


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Pozsony


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Prága


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Varsó


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Minszk


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Tallin


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Moszkva


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Helsinki


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Oslo


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Athén


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Szarajevó


----------



## Anna_cska (2016 Június 11)

Pristina


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

fáradt lábam meg botlott a járdán


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Erdő erdő sűrű erdő 
Rejd el az én bánatom


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Ne lássa más ne hallja más
Hogy a könnyem hullajtom


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

El bújjok a világ elől
Nem hiszek már senkinek


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Nem lehetek én már boldog 
Mert összetörte a szívemet


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Hidd el én nem sírok már érte 
Hidd el én nem kereslek téged


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Csak az az őrült bolond szívem
Dobog mindig érted


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Magam vagyok a bánatommal 
Nem tudok már hinni sem


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Nem lehetek én már boldog 
Mert össze törte a szívemet


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Ne legyek elfelejtet szép emléked neked
Én legyek akiért úgy dobog most a szíved


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Ha kell a csillagokat lehozom én neked
Csak hogy kifejezem a hű szerelmemet


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Szép szerelmem kérlek ne mondj nekem nemet
A szívem közepébe be véstem a nevet


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Nagyon fájni fog ha még sem leszel enyém
Hallgasd hát szép szerelmem szívből szól a zeném


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Egész életemben hidd el csak rád vártam 
Más lányok elől a szívem kulcsra zártam


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Nem csalódsz bennem
Drága feleségem drága feleségem


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Igazi bulihuligán vagány gyerek,
A csajok oda vannak érte, mert úgy szeret,


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Amikor kacsintva rám nevet, el repíti a szívemet.

Fullos verda, arany lánc csillogó csini babák


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

A csókjaikkal bombázzák 
pörögnek a parketten ezerre csípőre rázhát


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Ha végre figyel rádde ő csak engem lát.

2X:Ooó
Igazi bulihuligán vagány gyerek,


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

A csajok oda vannak érte, mert úgy szeret,
Amikor kacsintva rám nevet, elrepíti a szívemet.


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

A szíveket rabolja össze is töri talán
De ő csak lazán tovább áll igazán nem szeret soha


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Benne nem tombol a vágynem is érzi soha talán
Csak ha engem lát.


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Igazi bulihuligán vagány gyerek,
A csajok oda vannak érte, mert úgy szeret


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Most már elmehetsz, nékem nem kellesz.
Levágattad a hajadat nékem nem, kellesz.


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Mind a hat fekete másé,
Én meg vagyok a babámé, csuhajja!


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Van szeretőm de nem tetszik,
most is az ágyamban fekszik


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Azért nem lettél sógorom,
fekete vagy mint a korom


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Hej, cigányok gyertek hát velem
Nézzétek, a táncot hogy verem


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Megrontottál, jaj Istenem
Bánatomban leiszom magam


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

De mondtam néked, te kutya cigány
Hogy ne járj haza reggel nyolc után


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Nincs is olyan prímás tán a világon
De amit keres megissza
Mindig reggel jár haza a kocsmából


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Ha sógorom nem volnál,
egyre-másra jó volnál


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Van szeretőm de nem tetszik,
most is az ágyamban fekszik
Ágyba kicsi,bölcsőbe nagy,
nőni kezdett s abbamaradt


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Most már elmehetsz, nékem nem kellesz.
Felvetted a jobbik szoknyád nékem nem kellesz.


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Fehér rózsák illata szívemnek van egy sóhaja
Úgy érzem megszakad szegény hogy ha nem leszel


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Szerencse csillaga rám ragyog 
Amikor melleted vagyok


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Áldott minden óra minden perc
Mikor át ölel két karom


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Nem tudom mit tegyek most veled
Hogy feled a bánatot


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Egy csokor rózsa amit talán fel vidít
Mit néked adtahok


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

Úgy érzem megszakad szegény
Hogy ha nem leszel enyém


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

AZ ŐSZINTESEG A LEGSZEBB ERENY
MINT EGY SZENTET VIGYAZLAK OVLAK EN
ÁLDJON AZ ISTEN MELLETED LEGYEN
IMATKOZOM EZERT HOGY EZ IGY LEGYEN


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

SZEMED RAGYOG ÚGY RAGYOG MINT A FÉNY
21 ÉVES LETT DRÉGA SZÉP TESTVER


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

BÜSZKESÉG TŐLT MINDIG ENGEM
OKOSÁGOD GITÁR TUDÁSOD


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

NEM LESZ BAJOD ÍGÉREM ÉN
MÍG APÁD MELETED LESZ
NEKED GONDOD SOSE LESZ


----------



## baryfamily (2016 Június 12)

SZÜLETÉSED NAPJÁN TESTVÉR
ÁLDJON AZ ISTEN TÉGED MÉG


----------



## Alain Delon (2016 Június 14)

Szia  volna valami stylus esetleg korg pa 50/60/80ra is?


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

Próba szerencse!


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

Próba szerencse!


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

Próba szerencse!


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

Próba szerencse!


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

Próba szerencse!


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

Próba szerencse!


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

Próba szerencse!


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

Próba szerencse!


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

Próba szerencse!


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

na még 10


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

már csak 9


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

Próba szerencse!


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

még hat darab


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

benne a top 5-ben


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

közeledünk a dobogóhoz


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

itt a bronz


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

csillog az ezüst is


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

kell még?


----------



## BABUACT.SZE (2016 Június 14)

na hátha most


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

1


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

kettő


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

III


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

IV


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

öt


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

6


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

7


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

nyolc


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

IX


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

X


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

tizenegy


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

12


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

13


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

tizennégy


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

XV


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

XVI


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

tizenhét


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

18


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

19


----------



## SC storm (2016 Június 16)

20 Húsz XX


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 Június 16)

KORG PA 800 jó szinti


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 Június 16)

nekem korg pa 300 am van


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

Köszönöm igen vicces olvasni ezek a kommenteket egy vidám perc mindig jól jön


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

nem visz rá a lélek, hogy cska rövid számokat vagy betűket firkantsak


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

talán majd a következőnél sikerül


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

Nem, csak nem sikerül, de nem adom fel


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

de mégis, vagy mégsem? Olyan bizonytalan vagyok


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

Olyan furcsa a saját kommentjeimre reagálni, ez nem orvosi eset?


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

Lehet tényleg meg kellene vizsgáljak egy orvost


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

Elég furcsa az időjárás mostanában


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

Bármelyik pillanatban eshet


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

Vagy éppen gatyarohasztó meleg is jöhet.


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

Tiszta szerencse, hogy van klíma


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

És kész szerencsétlenség, hogy vannak kollégák


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

Az egyiknek melege van


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

a másik természetesen fázik


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

soha sincsen egyetértés


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

ahogyan semmiről sincs


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

unalmas is lenne az élet


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

ha lehetne hőfokot állítani....


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

Merőben más lenne a helyzet


----------



## Mezz49 (2016 Június 16)

Persze ebben sem vagyok biztos


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

helosztok


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

mi zujs


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

merevagy


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

régen tallálkoztunk


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

remélem sikerült


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

majd oké lesz


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

remélem


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

ugyanmár


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

neis mond


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

csak sikerült


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

remélem érted


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

hamarosan


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

várom


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

csak igy továb


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

akor oké


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

elégedet vagyok


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

nem oké valami


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

na végre már


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

talán sikerül


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

enyi volt


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 16)

meg vagy vére


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 17)

ez így szabályos? vagy nincs ilyen megkötés?


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 17)

mármint úgy értem, a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez?


----------



## Kása Sándor1 (2016 Június 17)

netán valami zavar


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 18)

Zavar? Pont hogy nem, nekem sincs meg a 20 hozzászólás, csak azért kérdezem...


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 19)

A muzsikusnak dalból van a lelke...


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 19)

Az egész világ szíve dobog benne...


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

Még a háromnegyede hátravan.


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

_– Hét nagy klán hét nagy harcosa indult el, hogy felkeressék a hallgatag istent, elindultak, hogy saját szemükkel lássák, vajon ez az isten tényleg áldását adja mindarra, ami a nevében bekövetkezett._


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

– Megtalálták ezt a hallgatag istent?


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

_– Igen, és kiderítették hallgatása okát is._


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

_Az isten halott volt. Meghalt, amikor az első csepp vért kiontották a nevében._


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

- Steven Erikson: Csontvadászok idézet


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

556.o


----------



## zoldtibor (2016 Június 19)

10


----------



## zoldtibor (2016 Június 19)

321


----------



## zoldtibor (2016 Június 19)

még nem jó


----------



## zoldtibor (2016 Június 19)

32


----------



## zoldtibor (2016 Június 19)

hello


----------



## zoldtibor (2016 Június 19)

65


----------



## zoldtibor (2016 Június 19)

65


----------



## zoldtibor (2016 Június 19)

20


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

14.?


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

15.?


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

699


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

üdv


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

na még vagy 3


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

+1


----------



## rottface (2016 Június 19)

utsó?


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

Hozzá szólok...


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

De mihez is?


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

Hmmm...


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

Bármihez...


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

Bármikor...


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

Bárhol...


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

Bárhogyan...


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

Bárkinek...


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

Bármit...


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

Lehet


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

Hogy,


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

Lassan


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

Meg-


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

lesz


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

a


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

húsz


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

hozzászólás


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

Vagy


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

talán


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Június 22)

mégsem?


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Június 23)

ide


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Június 23)

kell


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Június 23)

be irkálni


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Június 23)

*be irkalni*


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Június 23)

probalkozom


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

6


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

7


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

8


----------



## sztikelin (2016 Június 24)

kevés


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

1213434


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

343254645


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

2244


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

12121212


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

000000


----------



## sztikelin (2016 Június 24)

Küldenek valami üzenetet ha kész?


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

jhkzruk


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

nem tudom


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

sztikelin írta:


> Küldenek valami üzenetet ha kész?


nem tudom


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

235


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

2


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

5555


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

777777777777777777777


----------



## sztikelin (2016 Június 24)

Köszi! ​


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

777


----------



## Shadow77 (2016 Június 24)

xmcvhlhégsd


----------



## rbrotheeerrr (2016 Június 24)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget. Így egyszerűbb, s nem kell teleoffolni a fórumot  Üdvözlet!


----------



## rbrotheeerrr (2016 Június 24)

Egyébként zenész vagyok, így a zenei fórumokban leszek érdekelt leginkább


----------



## rbrotheeerrr (2016 Június 24)

Nekem sem sok kell már szerencsére


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

1


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

2


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

3


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

4


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

5


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

6


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

7


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

8


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm az útmutatót.


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

egy


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

kettő


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

három


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

négy


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

öt


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

hat


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

hét


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

nyolc


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

kilenc


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

Minden vitát megnyersz, amit el sem kezdesz.


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

9


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

10


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

11


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

12


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

13


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

14


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

tíz


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

11


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

Nem tudod megváltoztatni a múltat, de elengedheted és elindulhatsz a jövő felé.


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

A siker rendszerint azoknak az ajtaján kogogtat, akik túl elfoglaltak ahhoz, hogy keressék azt.


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

A kísértés hosszan nyomja a csengőt, de a lehetőség csak egyszer kopogtat.


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

Ember csak az, aki felnőtt korában is gyerek marad.


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

Mi a siker? Az az érzés, hogy mindennap nyugodt lélekkel fekhestz az ágyba.


----------



## wannacsi (2016 Június 27)

Ha vársz addig, amíg készen állsz, egész életedben csak várni fogsz.


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

15


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

16


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

17


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

18


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

19


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

20


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

Egy


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

Kettő


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

3


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

Négy


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

5


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

Hat


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

7


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

Nyolc


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

kilenc


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

TÍZ


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

21


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

Tizenegy


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

22


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

23


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

Tizenkettő


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

24


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

Tizenhárom


----------



## Adyka1998 (2016 Június 27)

25


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

14


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

Tizenöt


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

16


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

Tizenhét


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

Tizennyolc


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

19


----------



## eri64 (2016 Június 27)

... és húsz


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

Kezdem: 20


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

Folytatom:19


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

Folytatom: 18


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

Folytatom: 17


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

Folytatom: 16


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

Folytatom: 15


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

Folytatom: 14


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

Folytatom: 13


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

Folytatom: 12


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

11


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

10


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

9


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

8


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

7


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

6


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

5


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

4


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

3


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

2


----------



## Hájas Andrea (2016 Június 27)

1


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

a


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

c


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

1


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

2


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

3


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

4


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

5


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

6


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

7


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

8


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

9


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

10


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

11


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

12


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

13


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

14


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

15


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

16


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

17


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

18


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

19


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

19


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

19


----------



## Tlina (2016 Június 29)

19


----------



## messideco (2016 Július 1)

Július


----------



## SeaBound (2016 Július 5)

tizenegy


----------



## SeaBound (2016 Július 5)

12


----------



## SeaBound (2016 Július 5)

13


----------



## SeaBound (2016 Július 5)

14


----------



## SeaBound (2016 Július 5)

15


----------



## SeaBound (2016 Július 5)

16


----------



## SeaBound (2016 Július 5)

17


----------



## SeaBound (2016 Július 5)

18


----------



## SeaBound (2016 Július 5)

19


----------



## SeaBound (2016 Július 5)

20


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

1.Feltőltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

2.Feltöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

3.Feltöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

4.Feltöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

5.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

6.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

7.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

8.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

9.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

10.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

11.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

12.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

13.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

14.Feltöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

15.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

16.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

17.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

18.Feltöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

19.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

20.Felöltés


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

1.


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

2.


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

3.


----------



## zolo30 (2016 Július 6)

4.


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

*CSALÁDI KÖR*
Este van, este van: kiki nyúgalomba!


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Feketén bólingat az eperfa lombja,


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Zúg az éji bogár, nekimegy a falnak,


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Nagyot koppan akkor, azután elhallgat.


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Mintha lába kelne valamennyi rögnek,


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Lomha földi békák szanaszét görögnek,


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Csapong a denevér az ereszt sodorván,


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Rikoltoz a bagoly csonka, régi tornyán.


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Udvaron fehérlik szőre egy tehénnek:


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

A gazdasszony épen az imént fejé meg;


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Csendesen kérődzik, igen jámbor fajta,


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Pedig éhes borja nagyokat döf rajta.


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Ballag egy cica is - bogarászni restel -


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Óvakodva lépked hosszan elnyult testtel,


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Meg-megáll, körűlnéz: most kapja, hirtelen


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Egy iramodással a pitvarba terem.


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Nyitva áll az ajtó; a tüzelő fénye


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Oly hivogatólag süt ki a sövényre.


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Ajtó előtt hasal egy kiszolgált kutya,


----------



## timbo31 (2016 Július 7)

Küszöbre a lábát, erre állát nyujtja.


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

Egy - megérett a megy


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ,


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

(11.) Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

(12.) Majd a cica megissza


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

(13.) de úgy is lehet, hogy: kettő - feneketlen teknő


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

(14.) meg : négy - megcsípett a légy


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

(15.) és úgy is , hogy: öt - leesett a köd


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

(16.) meg: öt - leesett a köd


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

(17.) és ahhoz mit szóltok, hogy: kilenc- kis kredenc


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

(18.) na és a: Négy. Észnél légy!


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

(19.) a lényeg ugyanaz: Beérett a leány, bekötötték a fejét, bekapta a legyet, megnőtt a hasa és megszületett kis Fecó


----------



## tangi011 (2016 Július 9)

(20.) és ez a huszadik


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

hi


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

hello


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

szia


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

Valami értelmesebbet is írok


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

Rebbenő szemmel ülök a fényben,


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

Rózsafa ugrik át a sövényen,


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

Ugrik a fény is, gyűlik a felleg,


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

Surran a villám, s már feleselget.


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

S már feleselget, fenn a magasban, 
Fenn a magasban dörgedelem vad,


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

Dörgedelem vad, dörgedelemmel, 
Dörgedelemmel, s kékje lehervad.


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

S kékje lehervad, lenn a tavaknak,


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

Lenn a tavaknak, s tükre megárad.


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

S tükre megárad, jöjj be a házba,


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

Jöjj be a házba, vesd le ruhádat.


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

Vesd le ruhádat, már esik is kinn,


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

Már esik is kinn, már esik is kinn.


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

Vesd le az inged, mossa az eső,


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

Mossa az eső össze szívünket.


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

19


----------



## Katie29 (2016 Július 11)

20


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 11)

_*...arany "bogárkáim", ők voltak a védelmezőim*_...


----------



## ZeneszLacek (2016 Július 12)

helló, segítsetek a 20 hozzászólással, köszönöm szépen


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

20hsz elkezdve


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

19


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

18


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

17


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

16


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

15


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

14


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

13


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

12


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

11


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

10


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

9


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

8


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

7


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

6


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

5


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

4


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

3


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

2


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

1


----------



## Alligatria88 (2016 Július 12)

0


----------



## ZeneszLacek (2016 Július 12)

hogyan kell ez csinálni????


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

De mindezek az idők elteltek már régen.


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

Ma már senkit sem érdekel, hogy élt-e valaha boszorkány a funtinelen, vagy nem,


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

s hogy ennek vagy annak a korhadó keresztnek itt vagy amott mi a története.


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

Ma vonatok dübörgése tölti meg a Maros völgyét,


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

fűrésztelepek szirénája sivít bele az erdők csendjébe,


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

s ha valaki siető útján,


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

egyik irtástól a másikig menve,


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

áthalad egy-egy olyan eldugott tisztáson,


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

s régi faházak dőlt romjait látja,


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

nem ér rá gondolkozni azon,


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

hogy ki is élhetett valamikor abban a házban.


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

Régi életek sok furcsa titkát belepte már a moha,


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

mint ahogy belepte az ösvényeket is régen


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

amelyeken hajdan emberek jártak ismeretlen célok után,


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

s melyek ma már nem vezetnek sehova.


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

Legyen ez a könyv tisztességadás,


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

ácsolt fakereszt az emberi vadonban,


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

múló emléke hajdani időknek.


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

Wass Albert


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

A funtineli boszorkány


----------



## choxanyi (2016 Július 15)

3. kötet vége


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 17)

Miképpen lehet hozzászólásokat küldeni, ó?


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 17)

geckomnak írta:


> _*...arany "bogárkáim", ők voltak a védelmezőim*_...


_Hogyan lehet Hozzászólásokat létrehozni?_


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

1212


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

fgjk


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

ghkléélkghjf


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

ffffffffffffg


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

kkkkkkkkkkléééééééééééééééééééijk


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

,...................


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

a


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

b


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

c


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

d


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

e


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

f


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

g


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

h


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

i


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

j


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

k


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

l


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

m


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

n


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

o


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

p


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

q


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

r


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

s


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

t


----------



## charlibravo (2016 Július 18)

u


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 19)

Kinek tetszik még a Kis Herceg?


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 19)

Fogalmam sincs, mit csinálok...Respektálom azt a személyt, aki ezt az okosságot kitalálta...


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

ide


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

kell majd


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

bele irkálni


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

azt hogy


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

20


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

üzenet


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

@


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

nem


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

tudok


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

már


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

régen


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

ide


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

be


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

jutni


----------



## kamenicky ferenc (2016 Július 21)

köszönöm


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 22)

_*Itt nagyon sokat kell dógozni, de megéri!!!*_


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 22)

_*Bikinisek....*_

_*Bikini - A Hold keresői*_


----------



## Desideria (2016 Július 26)

"Ha egy olyan foglalkozást választasz, amit szeretsz, akkor egy napot sem kell dolgoznod életed során."

Konfuciusz


----------



## Desideria (2016 Július 26)

"Az erő nem a fizikai képességekből fakad.
A legyőzhetetlen akarat a forrása."

Buddha


----------



## pappnikos (2016 Július 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Desideria (2016 Július 27)

"Hagyj fel a rosszal, és cselekedj jót, törekedj a békességre és kövesd azt."

Zsolt. 34,15


----------



## pappnikos (2016 Július 27)

köszönöm


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

lássuk, több év kihagyás után visszatérve, mi ez a huszas mizéria, ami miatt a bookmarkolt hangoskönyves forumom (ha meg megvan) 107-ik forum-oldalat miert nem tudom onnan folytatni, ahol abbahagytam... avagy mennyi a mostani hozzaszolas counterem...


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

na, azert ezen most meglepődtem: Regisztráció dátuma: 2008 Február 21. hozzászólások száma 1.


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

úgy látszik a privát üzeneteim száma nem számit aktivitásnak...


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

Ez most nem komoly ugye?


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

[HEJ] írta:


> Ez most nem komoly ugye?


tépem itt a számat...


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

kezd...


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

fárasztó...


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

lenni...


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

ez egy vicc


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

lefogadom


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

bizos valami pszichológiai disszertációhoz kell ez statisztikának


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

oh my god


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

kezd fizikai fájdalmat okozni, hogy saját magamnak irogassak


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

mert abban biztos vagyok, hogy nincs ember akinek az a hobbija hogy pont ezt a forumot olvassa...


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

ez már beteges!!!


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

majd az lesz a duma,


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

hogy miattam


----------



## [HEJ] (2016 Július 27)

laposodott el ez a topik, lefogadom!


----------



## Desideria (2016 Július 28)

" Jobb, amit a természet visz végbe, mint ami mesterségesen kézsül. "

Cicero


----------



## carpediem7910 (2016 Július 28)

Köszi


----------



## carpediem7910 (2016 Július 28)

szép


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Olyan furcsa. Pár hónapig nem voltam, most megint hozzá kell szólnom.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Elképesztő, lesz ez megint 20?


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Az ember miért kerül ki egy körből, amiben már benne volt?


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Nem volt egyszerű megtalálni, hol szólhatok hozzá.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Magunknak írunk.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Még egy idő-visszaszámláló is nehezíti a dolgunkat.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)




----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Azt hiszem, el kellene olvasni végig, mások mit írtak.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Szerintem nagyon tanulságos lenne, még ki is lehetne adni.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Ez lesz a tizedik. Még ugyanennyi van hátra. Hátha.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Nem is értem, miért kell megint írogatni.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Tényleg felfoghatatlan. Egyre többet kell várni.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Ha már egyszer évek óta fenn van az ember, most ez miért kell megint?


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Az oldal gazdája, ha nem lép be, akkor neki is írogatnia kell?


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Ez a tizenötödik. Percek múlnak el az ember életéből.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Nincs sok hátra.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Most vagy nem találja ezt az oldalt más, vagy csak nekem kell írogatnom.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Csak magamnak írok.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

Nem gondoltam volna, hogy ez ennyire rossz.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

A huszadik.


----------



## NOD32 (2016 Július 28)

A biztonság kedvéért még írok egyet. Soha nem lehet tudni.


----------



## Simon Krisztina197 (2016 Július 29)

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## anikornél (2016 Július 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


köszönjük szépen


----------



## anikornél (2016 Július 29)




----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)

Dallamról-dallamra


----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)

jó lenne ha a zenész fórumokat újra lehetne teljes egészében használni


----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)

1


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

001


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

2


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

3


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

4


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

Egy-két pohár borban sok jó barát lakik.


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

Isten bizony, ateista vagyok!


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

A hozzáállás fél siker!


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

Mindig a látszat mögött van a lényeg.


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

Rendes munkát akarsz?! Csináld magad!


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

Néha úgy érzem, az élet egy átverés.


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

Soha ne akarj linkelni egy linknek.


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

A legfőbb válóok a házasságkötés.


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

Az élet haldoklási folyamat.


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

A százszor semmi is csak semmi marad.


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

Aki nem csal, az nem is próbálkozik!


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

Nem divat, ami nem terjed el.


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

A tudás a legnagyobb luxus.


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

Mindig van egy első alkalom.


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

Kegyetlenség nélkül nincs kedvesség.


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

A csend: a bölcsesség várószobája


----------



## fzooltan (2016 Július 30)

Amikor süt a nap, nem látjuk a holdat.


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Ezeket a könyveket keresem (lásd alább)


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Ray Bradbury


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Terry Pratchett


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Jo Nesbo


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Wass Albert


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Agatha Christie


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

P. G. Wodehouse


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Vavyan Fable


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Nyírő József


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Karácsony Benő


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Orson Scott Card


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Margarite Weis


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Réti László


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Fekete István


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Bhomil Hrabal


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Umberto Eco


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Murakami Haruki


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Rushdie


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Aszlányi Károly


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Hamvas Béla


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Rene Guinon


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Drábik János


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Rejtő Jenő


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Méhes György


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Vámos Miklós


----------



## Mohapapa (2016 Augusztus 3)

Móricz Zsigmond


----------



## Pap Erika (2016 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

itt reggel van


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

esik az eso


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

es varnom kell 16mp-t


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

most egy kicsit dolgozni is kellene


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

Hallo ,
bei diesem FZ funktioniert siet dem 30.07.16 die Ortung über Dynafleet nicht mehr.
Wir haben den Test mit VTT 39746-3 durchgeführt.Die GPS Daten werden vom FZ empfangen.Alle anderen Daten vom FZ und Fahrer werde auch zum Kunden übertragen nur der Standort ändert sich seit 6 Tagen nicht.
Gruß Bodo

na ezt kell most megoldanom


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

meg ezt is 
we cannot communicate with this truck
GPS tracking is carried out, however the driver cannot send or receive messages


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

3. Magyarország
4
1
1
6


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

*Hosszú 3. aranyát is megnyerte: olimpiai bajnok 200 vegyesen*


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

*Szíriusz kapitány és a Csillaglány* — Az előzőekben már ismert kalandok hőseit egy titokzatos „küldött” keresi fel: Csillaglány, aki elképesztő képességekkel rendelkezik. Lábát belelógatja Leonida néni tűzforró levesébe – és semmi baja nem történik. Könnyedén átsétál házak falán, graviplánok acélüveg ajtaján, emberek testén. Váratlanul megjelenik…


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

10. 
*System info* TGW2OS=22888652P01, TGW2COM=22486381P01, TGW2MSW=22888603P01, TGW2PB=22888678P01, TGW2DST2=22175457P01, TGW2CSWC=22888662P01, TGW2DST1=22581197P01, TGW2HW=22357675P03


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

*Tracking Pattern*
*Tracking pattern name* Tracking & Driver activity
*Parameters* 10 km / 1 h / 20 km/h / 20 min
*Start time* 23/07/16 12:18
*End time* 30/07/16 12:18
*Status* Delivered and acknowledged
megvan a hiba
lejart a TP


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

Delivered, waiting for acknowledge


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

Fahrzeug bleibt immer wieder in der Positionsbestimmung auf der Karte im DF
hängen. Ich versende dann administrativ die "Grundeinstellungen" neu, danach
funktioniert es wieder für einige Zeit.
Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

a kovetkezo


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

15
GermanyOvers GmbH & Co.KGOvers GmbH & Co.KGCOE-BF 77


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

MSISDN467190002611043
Last Network Activity
Timestamp2016-08-10 07:46:25
CountryBelgium
Mobile NetworkBelgium | Proximus

Last Error DescriptionSubscriber Busy For MT-SMS


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

Unable to ping. Reason: A ping vehicle request was sent, but something went wrong with getting the response. Exception: com.wirelesscar.dynafleet.common.exceptions.VcgException: No synchronized reply message received


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

<Messages>
");"><Message>
<Timestamp>1470815784</Timestamp>
<DstService>256</DstService>
<DstVersion>1</DstVersion>
<SrcServic>256</SrcServic>
<SrcVersion>1</SrcVersion>
");"><Payload>
");"><TestServicePdu>
");"><ping>
<exists__id>true</exists__id>
<responseExpected>true</responseExpected>
<id>130263448</id>
</ping>
</TestServicePdu>
</Payload>
</Message>
</Messages>


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

191-6069321096


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

20Do you have any idea why the customer can't see EngineOnSeconds between 9.1.2015 - 3.9.2015.


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

most akkor mi van?


----------



## Belgabor (2016 Augusztus 10)

[HEJ] írta:


> mert abban biztos vagyok, hogy nincs ember akinek az a hobbija hogy pont ezt a forumot olvassa...



ez a hobbim


----------



## Kovács Ágnes16 (2016 Augusztus 15)

Belgabor írta:


> MSISDN467190002611043
> Last Network Activity
> Timestamp2016-08-10 07:46:25
> CountryBelgium
> ...


12345


----------



## Kovács Ágnes16 (2016 Augusztus 15)

Daróczi Tibor írta:


> Büszke vagyok erre az oldalra!!!!


igen jó oldal


----------



## Kovács Ágnes16 (2016 Augusztus 15)

Daróczi Tibor írta:


> Angels of my Heart!!!!


----------



## Kovács Ágnes16 (2016 Augusztus 15)

Belgabor írta:


> MSISDN467190002611043
> Last Network Activity
> Timestamp2016-08-10 07:46:25
> CountryBelgium
> ...


Magyarország


----------



## Kovács Ágnes16 (2016 Augusztus 16)

569823


----------



## remex (2016 Augusztus 16)

jó


----------



## remex (2016 Augusztus 16)

ez


----------



## remex (2016 Augusztus 16)

a


----------



## remex (2016 Augusztus 16)

tanács


----------



## remex (2016 Augusztus 16)

azt


----------



## remex (2016 Augusztus 16)

hiszem


----------



## remex (2016 Augusztus 16)

mindenképpen


----------



## remex (2016 Augusztus 16)

...megfogadom


----------



## Anitaalexa (2016 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## Anitaalexa (2016 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## Anitaalexa (2016 Augusztus 16)

15


----------



## Anitaalexa (2016 Augusztus 16)

16


----------



## Anitaalexa (2016 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## Anitaalexa (2016 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## Anitaalexa (2016 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## Anitaalexa (2016 Augusztus 16)

20


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

akkor most csak úgy írok


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

akarom a 20 hozzászólást, már csak 10 kell.


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

nem alszik ki a telefonom képernyője töltés közben.


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

állandóan kint játszanak a gyerekek az ablak alatt, nincs egy perc csend. miért nem xbox-oznak vagy cs:go-n ölik egymást?


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

```
<?php
echo"ez ilyet is tud? :D";
?>
```


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

[HIDE-THANKS]szívesen[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

Times New Roman
Trebuchet MS
Verdana
Georgina
Courier New
Book Antiqua
Tahoma


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

középen​Jobb szélen​Bal szélen

2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

1
2
3
4 1 ​3​2​1


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

Válasz küldése


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

Válasz a témára


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

Itt az utolsó.
[HIDE-REPLY]Köszike.[/HIDE-REPLY]


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 19)




----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 19)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 19)

Szép estét


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 19)

6.


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 19)

8.


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 19)

9.


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

1.


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Q


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

W


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Végre leesett, hgy ide írkáljak bármilyen marhaságot


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Áháá


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Éppen Frei Tamás könveket olvasok. Nagyon tetszenek, de ijesztő, amit a világ dolgairól leír.


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Ken Follettet is összegyűjtögettem. Már, ami hirtelen érdekelt. Az évszázad trilógia és a Katedrális.


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Lassan, de biztosan haladok a húsz felé


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Mindjárt vissza kell mennem dolgozni a nyári szabadságból.


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

H


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

G


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Majdnem eltörtem a lábujjam. Két napja sántikálok.


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Szamárfül fesztivál


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Sztárom a párom megy a tévében


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Nem szeretem Hugh Grantet


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Colin Firth sokkal tutibb


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Lassan elég lesz ebből.


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Még kettőt kell kibírnotok!


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Kutyák és lovak magazin


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Yepp, vége!


----------



## Menyus :) (2016 Augusztus 20)

Végre letölthetem a Hűvösvölgyi sulikat!


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 21)

hosszú volt az éjszaka


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 21)

szép napot


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 21)

13


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 21)

Lassan de biztosan haladok a 20 felé


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 21)

15


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 21)

16


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 21)

17


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 21)

18


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 21)

mindjárt meg van


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 21)

és az utlsó


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
1. Bernard Cornwell: Az utolsó királyság


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
2. Bernard Cornwell: A fakó lovas


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
3. Bernard Cornwell: Észak urai


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
4. Bernard Cornwell: Csatadal


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
5.Bernard Cornwell: Felperzselt vidék


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
6.Bernard Cornwell: Királyok alkonya


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
7. Bernard Cornwell: A lázadó


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
8.Bernard Cornwell: A szimpatizáns


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
9. Bernard Cornwell: A lobogó


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
10. Bernard Cornwell: A vérmező


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
11. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe tigrise


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
12. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe diadala


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
13.Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe erődje


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
14.Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe Trafalgarja


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
15. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe zsákmánya


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
16. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe lövészei


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
17. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe pusztítása


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
18. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe trófeája


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
19. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe kincse


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
20.Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe menekülése


----------



## Varga László (2016 Augusztus 22)

B Cornwell-től olvasott könyveim:
21. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe haragja
22. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe csatája
23. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe százada
24. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe kardja
25. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe ellensége
26. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe becsülete
27. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe ezrede
28. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe ostroma
29. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe bosszúja
30. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe Waterlooja
31. Bernard Cornwell: Sharpe ördöge


----------



## fenyesszabolcs (2016 Augusztus 24)

helosztok nekem s 950 re kene stylusok hogy lehet az oldalt meg nyitni mert nem engedi el vitek az ufok a letolto oldalakat


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

Kedvenc zenéim, 1 Natali


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

2 Natali magyarul


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

3 István a király album


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

4 illés, Kislány gyere


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

5 Omega, Régi csibécsek


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

6 cserháti Zsuzsa, Kisfiam


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

7 Illés, Sárika


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

8 Bergendy, Szellemvasút


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

Oh kisleány


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

10 Az utcán


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

11 Ne gondold


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

12 újra itt van


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

13 Hogyha egyszer


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

14 Lehetett volna


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

15 Az utcán


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

16 Ha én rózsa volnék


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

17 Légy jó kicsit hozzám


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

18 Virágének


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Augusztus 25)

19 Kis virág


----------



## CPG (2016 Augusztus 26)

15


----------



## CPG (2016 Augusztus 26)

19


----------



## Nater (2016 Augusztus 28)

Próbálom


----------



## Nater (2016 Augusztus 28)

elérni


----------



## Nater (2016 Augusztus 28)

, hogy


----------



## Nater (2016 Augusztus 28)

teljesen


----------



## Nater (2016 Augusztus 28)

az oldalotok


----------



## Nater (2016 Augusztus 28)

tagja lehessek...


----------



## Nater (2016 Augusztus 28)

Bízom benne


----------



## Nater (2016 Augusztus 28)

össze fog jönni


----------



## Nater (2016 Augusztus 28)

hamarosan...


----------



## Nater (2016 Augusztus 28)

Nem is


----------



## Zalabai Kata (2016 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Pi-ci (2016 Augusztus 28)

Most kaptam 1 üzenetet (Első üzenet), hogy szóljak hozzá a fórum bármely részéhez, és kapok 1 trófeát. Remélem ez azt jelenti, hogy megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, valamint, hogy hasznos tagja lehetek a fórumozóknak?!


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

1.


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

2.


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

3.


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

4.


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

5.


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

6.


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

7.


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

8.


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

9.


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

10.


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

11.


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

12.


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

13.


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

1


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

14.


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

2


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

15.


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

3


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

4


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

5


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

16.


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

6


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

17.


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

7


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

18.


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

8


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

9


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

19.


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

10


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

20.


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

11


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

12


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

21.


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

13


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

14


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

15


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

16


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

18


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

19


----------



## emoke19 (2016 Augusztus 29)

20


----------



## panni65 (2016 Augusztus 29)

1.


----------



## messen (2016 Augusztus 30)

42


----------



## Ancsin István (2016 Augusztus 30)

Susy0308 írta:


> Kindle


15 kimaradt


----------



## Ancsin István (2016 Augusztus 30)

messen írta:


> 42


17


----------



## Ancsin István (2016 Augusztus 30)

Longlegs írta:


> csak lassan


18


----------



## Ancsin István (2016 Augusztus 30)

Longlegs írta:


> szeretem a novellákat is


19, egy híján húsz


----------



## Ancsin István (2016 Augusztus 30)

Humanus írta:


> Nálunk már majdnem süt a Nap


20!!!!


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

1


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Ancsin István írta:


> 19, egy híján húsz


2


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> 1


3


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> 3


4


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> 4


5.


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> 5.


6


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> 6


hét


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> hét


nyolc, azaz 8


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> nyolc, azaz 8


kilenc


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> kilenc


10


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> 10


tíz után tizenegy


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> tíz után tizenegy


tizenkettő


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> tizenkettő


tizenhárom a következő


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> tizenhárom a következő


14


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> 14


tizenöt következik most


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> tizenöt következik most


tizenhat


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> tizenhat


17


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> 17


már csak kettő hiányzik, 18


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> már csak kettő hiányzik, 18


19, mindjárt húsz


----------



## Dobi Nóra (2016 Szeptember 4)

Dobi Nóra írta:


> 19, mindjárt húsz


20


----------



## Simon Krisztina197 (2016 Szeptember 7)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

Én is új vagyok.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

Harmadik hozzászólásom ez lesz.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

Negyedik.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

Ötödik.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

6.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

7.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

8.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

9.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

10. Egész jól haladok. A fele megvan


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

11.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

12.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

13.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

14.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

15.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

16. Haladok.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

17.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

18. Mindjárt kész.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

19.


----------



## godrien (2016 Szeptember 9)

20. Igen. Megvagyok!


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

1


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

3


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

4


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

5


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

6


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

7


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

8


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

9


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

10


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

11


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

12


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

13


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

14


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

15


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## Szűcsné.Tóth.Erika (2016 Szeptember 10)

20


----------



## dokomodake (2016 Szeptember 10)

1


----------



## dokomodake (2016 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## Hegedűs Krisztina (2016 Szeptember 12)

helló


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

köszi


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


a


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

kettő


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

három


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

négy


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

öt


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

hat


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

hét


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

nyolc


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

kilenc


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

tíz


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

tizenegy


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

tizenkettő


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

tizenhárom


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

tizenhárom


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

tizenöt


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

tizenhat


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

tizenhét


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

tizennyolc


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Kökény Piroska Andrea (2016 Szeptember 13)

húsz


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)




----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)




----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)




----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)




----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)




----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)




----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)




----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Bagolyka


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Ákos


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Atus


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Lili


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Sok kell még??


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Helló mindenki!!


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Sehallselát Dömötör


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Buta volt,mint 6 ökör


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Mert ez a Sehallselát


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Kerülte az iskolát.


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Azt gondolta,hogy a pék


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

A pékhálót szövi rég


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

És kemencét fűt a pók


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Ottan sülnek a cipók.


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Azt hitte,hogy szűcs az ács,


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Zabszalmát sző a takács.


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Sziklát aszal a szakács,


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Libát patkol a kovács.


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Míg más olvasott,meg írt,


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Ő csak ordítani bírt.


----------



## Bagolyné Bajzáth Alexa (2016 Szeptember 15)

Megette a könyvlapot,s utána tintát ivott!!


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## Bíber (2016 Szeptember 15)

20


----------



## katika0520 (2016 Szeptember 15)

Hass alkoss gyarapíts


----------



## katika0520 (2016 Szeptember 15)

Vajon honnan tudjam hogy már 20 lett?


----------



## katika0520 (2016 Szeptember 15)

Kiírhatná igazán


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

super


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

gyors


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

lesssszzz


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

akkor


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

minek


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

ilyen szabaly


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

10


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

12


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

13


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

14


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

15


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

16


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

18


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

19


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

20


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

hmm ennyi


----------



## Sylv40Sylvia (2016 Szeptember 17)

koszi


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

1-es


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

2-es


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

3-as


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

4-es


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

5-ös


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

6-os


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

7-es


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

8-as


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

9-es


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

10-es


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

11-es


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

12-es


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

13-as


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

14-es


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

15-ös


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

16-os


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

17-es


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

18-as


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

19-es


----------



## Lorenajulianna (2016 Szeptember 18)

20-as


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

1


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

2


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

3


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

4


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

6


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

8


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

9


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

10


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

11


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

12


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

13


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

14


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

15


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

16


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

17


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

18


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

19


----------



## cinoantika (2016 Szeptember 18)

20


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Kicsit szomorkás


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

A hangulatom máma


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

€


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

I love you


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

You


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Aha értem


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Ugy szeretném meghálálni


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Ha majd egyszer


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Nagy utazás


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Utca zenész


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Jökény


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Presser Gábor


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Demjén Rozsi


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Patkó


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Ferenc


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Puskás


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Feri


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Talán ujra


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 19)

Nem értem


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 19)

sziaztok! szuper a fórum


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 19)

angol témájú dolgokat szeretnék majd itt keresni


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 19)

köszönjük a lehetőséget


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 19)

hello bello


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

kék az ég


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

hahó


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

gyüjtöm a hsz-eket


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

süt a nap


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

halló


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

van aki még gyüjtöget?


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

7 pettyes katicabogár


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

hova repülsz


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

HOVA SZÁRNYALSZ


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

Hopp juliska hopp mariska


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

hej gyere vélem egy pár táncra


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

igy kell járni


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

úgy kell járni


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

érik a szőlő


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

hajlik a vessző


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

bodor a levele


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

hej szegénylegény


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

van dolga


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

de mi?


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

elment katonának


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

pinokkió


----------



## soki orsi (2016 Szeptember 20)

101 kiskutya


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Akela: *Gyűlésbe farkasok! Gyűlésbe farkasok!


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Vérfarkas: *Kezdődjék a farkasmustra! A Dzsungel Törvénye kimondja, hogy telihold idején minden farkas hozza el a kölykét a Csapatgyűlésre, hogy a többiek megismerhessék. Nézzétek meg jól! Fogai mint az acél, csapása, mint a pöröly, derék vadász válik majd belőle!


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Akela:* Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Vérfarkas: *Folytatódjék a mustra! Nézzétek meg jól, szabad farkasok! Ismeritek a Törvényt! Akit most szemügyre vesztek, szabadon járhat, közülünk való. Izma mint a rugó, lába mint a szél, derék vadász válik majd belőle!


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Akela:* Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Vérfarkas: *Folytatódjék a mustra! Nézzétek meg, farkasok! Nézzétek meg jól! Ajajaj, kicsit csámpás, kicsit bandzsa, de a miénk! Idővel derék vadász válik majd belőle!


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Akela:* Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Vérfarkas: *A mustrának vége! Kezdődhet az ünneeep! Vagyis majdnem vége! Nem is tudom, hogy mit mondjak… Nézzétek meg jól , farkasok!


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Éhfarkas: *De hiszen ez... ember!


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Gyászfarkas: *Hogy kerül ez ide?


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Vérfarkas: K*inek a kölyke?


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Akela: *Az enyém.


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Éhfarkas: *Ugyan, Akela!


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Gyászfarkas: *Mondd, kivel szőrted össze a levet?


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Vérfarkas: *Honnan ez a kölyök?


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Gyászfarkas: *Ráadásul ilyen szokatlan, farkatlan farkas.... vagyis _(szemügyre veszi) _Valami van, de nem az igazi...


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Furkófarkas: *Szőre sincs...ez egy csupasz béka!


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Akela: *_(zavart)_ Belém csimpaszkodott.


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Gyászfarkas: *Csak úgy?


----------



## Stubeczky Mátyás (2016 Szeptember 21)

*Akela: *Nem tudtam lerázni.


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Javaslom, ajánlom, fogadjuk be!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

zőre sincs...ez egy csupasz béka!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Szőre sincs...ez egy csupasz béka!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Szőre sincs...ez egy csupasz béka!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Szőre sincs...ez egy csupasz béka!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Szőre sincs...ez egy csupasz béka!


----------



## davidka27 (2016 Szeptember 21)

Szőre sincs...ez egy csupasz béka!


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

15


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

16


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

17


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

18


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

19


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

20 -20


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

21


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

Hozzàszólàs 22


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

Hozzàszólàs 23


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

Hozzàszólàs 24


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

25


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

26


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

27


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

28


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

29


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

30


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

????????


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

?'5e


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

De jó


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

Érik a


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

Szőlő


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

Búj búj zöld àg....


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

Idő


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

2575


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

2355


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

3456


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

C vitamin


----------



## Hegreta (2016 Szeptember 22)

Köszönöm!!!!!!


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

sziasztok 1


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

második hozzá


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

szólás 3


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

ez a negyedik


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

ötödik hozzászólás


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

hatodiknak azt írom: banán


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

hetediknek: most olvasom: Ulysses


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

nyolcadik: Jorge Amado: Flor asszony két férje


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

kilencedik: Jorge Amado: Jubiaba


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

10: Rainbow gravity


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

11: Rabelais


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

12: Murakami Haruki


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

13: Philip Roth


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

14: Star Trek


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

15: Alejo Carpentier


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

16: Jack Kerouac


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

17: mindjárt hasbaszúrom magam


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

18: de tényleg


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

19: műtét utáni véralvadásgátló


----------



## ferikovacs73 (2016 Szeptember 22)

20: de szerencsére ez senkit nem érdekel.


----------



## attika31 (2016 Szeptember 23)




----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

4


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

5


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

7


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

10


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)

20


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 24)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


Igen!!!


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 24)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


Igen!


----------



## Tuco Ramirez (2016 Szeptember 25)

11


----------



## Tuco Ramirez (2016 Szeptember 25)

12


----------



## Tuco Ramirez (2016 Szeptember 25)

Örülök,hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Tuco Ramirez (2016 Szeptember 25)

14


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

2


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

3


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

4


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

5


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

6


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

7


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

8


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

9


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

10


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

11


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

12


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

13


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

14


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

15


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

16


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

17


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

18


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

19


----------



## Szaniszló Tímea (2016 Szeptember 25)

20


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

hello


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

mellow


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

3


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

4


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

5


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

sokadik


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

bummmm


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

20


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

123


----------



## Lantos Samú (2016 Szeptember 28)

Terry Pratchetttől még soha nem olvastam semmit sem. Mivel kellene kezdeni?


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Imádok olvasni ...


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Ne álmodd az életed, éld az álmaid,
A világ végül majd rád mosolyog, rád kacsint!


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Nagyon sokáig nem voltam, és egyszerre itt vagyok. 
Tegnap megérkeztem, ma itt vagyok, holnap elmegyek - ez az élet.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

A legnagyobb teszt az életben, hogy el tudod-e dönteni, mi az, ami fontos, és mi az, ami nem.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Az élet olyan játék, aminek ha vége,
akárhogyan játszottál, nem kerülsz ki élve.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Ha az élet üres, inkább semmilyen se legyen.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Az élet csak pillanatok sorozata és minden pillanat számít, akármi is legyen az eredménye.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Az élet képes egyik nap mosolyra késztetni, hogy aztán másnap összetörjön apró darabokra.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Élj úgy, ahogy szeretnél, és fütyülj minden másra!


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Nem az ember szövi az élet hálóját, ő abban csak egy fonál. 
Bármit tesz ezzel a hálóval, azt önmagának teszi.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Az ember nem tudja a sorsát kikerülni.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Ami ma korainak látszik, holnap már késői lehet.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Az idő mindent elrendez, a kitartók megkapják a jutalmukat.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Az élet százszor rövidebb annál, hogy unatkozhassunk.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Túl sok a könyv, és túl rövid az élet.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Az élet rövid. Ezért fontos, hogy az értelmét keressük.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Az idő minden sebet begyógyít, még ha néhány heg marad is utánuk.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Az idő mindent megváltoztat, még azt is, akik mi magunk vagyunk.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Mindig megéri bízni abban, aki szeret.


----------



## Buburnya (2016 Szeptember 28)

Sosem aggódom a jövőért. Mindig túl korán eljön.


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

Szeretek sütögetni!!


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

virita írta:


> 2x2 néha 5 DD


ez igaz!?


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

Buburnya írta:


> Sosem aggódom a jövőért. Mindig túl korán eljön.


ez igy van!?


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

virita írta:


> Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
> Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek.


Vagy nem?!


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

keletom2 írta:


> A jegyszedőnek az anyja egy malomtulajdonos kulák szeretője volt. Bevallotta. (Tanú)


Lehet........


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

keletom2 írta:


> Hol van anya, és ki ez a tuti tinibuksza itt a konyhában? (Diszkópatkányok)


Lehet....


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

keletom2 írta:


> Olyan piszok meno vagyok hogy a telefonszamomat az egesz orszagbol dijtalanul lehet hivni. 1-800, perfekt. (Ford Fairlane kalandjai)


Talán?!


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

Juti62 írta:


> tizedik


Bizti?4


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

Kartal69 írta:


> *A szem rágógumija*
> 
> a televízió.


Ez igaz?


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

rsolya írta:


> három, majd haza várom


3/Te lezsel a.......


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

balazs hajni írta:


> def


FED


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

rsolya írta:


> [FONT=times new roman, times, serif]talpam alá simul
> a hullott, tört levél[/FONT]


keresztül mindenen...


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

rsolya írta:


> [FONT=times new roman, times, serif]kalapomra a közönyös
> Hold fénye hullik[/FONT]


selymesen!!!


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

rsolya írta:


> [FONT=times new roman, times, serif]séták az utcákon
> vezetnek a kövek
> társam a csend
> és a lámpafény követ[/FONT]


feltünés nélkül...


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

kismarta írta:


> A múltat s jövendőt!


Látni...


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

flad írta:


> stb...


igen,,,


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

Enababa87 írta:


> Köszönjük szépen!


Én is!


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

Gekko24 írta:


> és már majdnem ott


de még......


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

lion8 írta:


> Még én is fotózhatom a Niagarát.


Virtuálisan???


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

hama0517 írta:


> És meg van a 20.!!!!! Juhéjjjjjj ;-)


Biztos....


----------



## horvathati (2016 Szeptember 30)

mangaArts írta:


> A balszerencse csak azt verheti le, akit a jószerencse megszédített. (Seneca)


Ez igaz!!!!


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

Na kezdjük...


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

Ez lesz a második...


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

horvathati írta:


> Szeretek sütögetni!!


Bizony jó dolog
Kár, hogy itt az ősz


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

negyedik


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

5.


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

6.


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

7.


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

8.


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

9.


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

Ez után kirámolom a mosogatógépet


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

Egyenlőre csak kinyitottam az ajtaját.


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

hol is tartottam?


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

ez a szerencsés tizenharmadik


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

14


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

15


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

16


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

17


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

18.


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

19


----------



## ihomonnai (2016 Október 5)

utolsó


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 8)

Gyönyörű idő van


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 8)

4


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 8)

5


----------



## horvathati (2016 Október 8)

ernagy írta:


> Gyönyörű idő van


Nálunk is itt Kaposváron! üdv attila


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

SziasztoK


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

Nem egeszen ertem, de akkor irok 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

Hozzaszolas 1


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

Hozzaszolas 3


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

Hozzaszolas 4


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

5


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

6


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

7


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

8


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

ernagy írta:


> 4


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

ernagy írta:


> Gyönyörű idő van


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

horvathati írta:


> Biztos....


De jó neked!


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

horvathati írta:


> Nálunk is itt Kaposváron! üdv attila


Itt is!


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

8.


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

Elmeny a kobon.


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

Remelem mar nincs sok hatra


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

Mar csak 2


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

Remelem utolso


----------



## +++ (2016 Október 8)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


Koszi!


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 9)

Megint süt a nap


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 9)

ma dolgoznom kell


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 9)

De sebaj


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 9)

11


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 9)

14


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 9)

Hazaértem.


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 9)

Hosszú nap volt.


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 9)

18


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 9)

19


----------



## ernagy (2016 Október 9)

És 20.


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)




----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)




----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)




----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

Almadi Éva írta:


>


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

Almadi Éva írta:


>


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

85


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

Almadi Éva írta:


> 85


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

07


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

12


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

09


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

1+1+1+1


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

12121


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

1000


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

20000


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

9*9


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

ha ha ha


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

29


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

69


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

74


----------



## Almadi Éva (2016 Október 11)

kiki


----------



## agaesgecko (2016 Október 14)

Mikor leszek már boldog avagy boldogtalan...


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Október


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Rejtő Jenő


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Skandináv krimik


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Érdekes üzenetek


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Ajándék


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Könyvek


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Zene


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Tárogató hangja száll a hegyek között.


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Elsárgult levelek hullanak a földre.


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Csipkebogyó koszorú.


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Gesztenye


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Dió


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Mogyoró


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Alma


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Körte


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Szőlő


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Ősz


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Avar


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Sárga hold


----------



## Rózsakvarc1 (2016 Október 14)

Szabad asszociáció


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

2


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

3


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

4


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

5


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

6


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

7


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

8


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

9


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

10


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

11


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

12


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

13


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

14


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

15


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

16


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

17


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

18


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

19


----------



## Meömeö (2016 Október 15)

20


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

A hallgatás és a nem szólás két különböző dolog.


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

A művészet azért születik, mert az embereknek szükségük van rá, nem pedig azért, mert az alkotó művész szeretne lenni.


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

Aquila non captat muscas.


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

A szabály értelme annyit, amennyit megtartanak belőle.


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

5


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

6


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

7


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

8


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

9


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

10


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

Lám-lám, jó vitéz,


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

miért sietsz oly' nagyon?


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

Nem tudod talán, hogy odaát...


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

milyen nagy baj vagyon?


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

15


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

16


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

17


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

18


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

19


----------



## john_may (2016 Október 18)

20


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

1


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

2


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

3


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

4


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

5


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

6


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

7


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

8


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

9


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

10


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

11


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

12


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

13


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

14


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

15


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

16


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

17


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

18


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

19


----------



## Bianka2004 (2016 Október 19)

20


----------



## Youdith (2016 Október 20)

Irto izgatott vagyok, hogy mikor tolthetem mar le palotai borisz, titok cimu lemezet))


----------



## Youdith (2016 Október 20)

19


----------



## Youdith (2016 Október 20)

18


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

Koszi


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

Abc


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

Qwert


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

Jghhh


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

12


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

45jhbu


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

14


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

15


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

16


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

17


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

18


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

19


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

20


----------



## Sótonyi Sára (2016 Október 20)

!!!!!!!


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

20


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

19


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

18


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

17


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

16


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

15


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

14


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

13


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

12


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

11


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

10


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

9


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

8


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

7


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

6


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

5


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

4


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

3


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

2


----------



## dokipz (2016 Október 21)

1


----------



## Edaldiiran (2016 Október 24)

Ez egy fantasztikus ötlet, köszönjük a fórum elkészítését


----------



## Edaldiiran (2016 Október 24)

2


----------



## Edaldiiran (2016 Október 24)

3


----------



## Edaldiiran (2016 Október 24)

4


----------



## Edaldiiran (2016 Október 24)

5


----------



## Edaldiiran (2016 Október 24)

7


----------



## Edaldiiran (2016 Október 24)

8


----------



## Edaldiiran (2016 Október 24)

9


----------



## Edaldiiran (2016 Október 24)

11


----------



## Edaldiiran (2016 Október 24)

12


----------



## Edaldiiran (2016 Október 24)

16


----------



## Edaldiiran (2016 Október 24)

17


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhannak es a többieknek


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhannak és Neked


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhan itt újra feltámad


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhan megint jön


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhannak jó napjai vannak


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhannak és geckomnak


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhannak írnak sokan


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhan és a tubarózsa


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhan megint keresi sz övéit


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhan itt találkozik régi jó barátaival


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhannak is tetszik a szabályzat


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhan és geckom visszatérnek


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhnnak hányzik Andic


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhan és barátai hiányoznak egymásnak, távol vannak egymástól


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

1


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

2


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

3


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

4


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

5


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

6


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

7


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

8


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

9


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

10


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

11


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

12


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

13


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

14


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

15


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

16


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

17


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

18


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

19


----------



## Aimee_ (2016 Október 31)

20


----------



## Topi2011 (2016 Október 31)

21


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

1


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

2


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

3


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

4


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

5


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

6


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

7


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

8


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

9


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

4 frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

10


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

5 frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

11


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

12


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

13


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

6frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

14


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

7frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

8frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

15


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

9frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

16


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

17


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

18


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

19


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

10frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

20


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2016 Október 31)

21


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

11frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

12frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

13frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

14frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

15frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

16frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

17frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

18frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

19frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

20frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## boxwazze (2016 Október 31)

20frissen regisztrált tag


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

Üdv


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

2.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

3.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

4,


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

5.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

6.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

7.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

8.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

9.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

10.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

11.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

12.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

13.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

14.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

15.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

16.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

17.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

18.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

19.


----------



## sajtosropi (2016 November 1)

20!


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

1


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

2


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

3


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

4


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

5


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

6


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

7


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

8


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

9


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

10


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

11


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

12


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

13


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

14


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

15


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

16


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

17


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

18


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

19


----------



## B. Anita (2016 November 1)

20


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

1


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

2


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

3


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

4


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

5


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

6


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

7


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

8


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

9


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

10


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

11


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

12


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

13


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

14


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

15


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

16


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

17


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

18


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

19


----------



## Tia18 (2016 November 1)

20


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

szep napot


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

3


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

4


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

5


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

6


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

7


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

8


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

9


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

10


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

11


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

13


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

14


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

15


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

16


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

17


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

18


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

19


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

*20*


----------



## Soni001 (2016 November 1)

_*21*_


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Szólétra: minél több szót kell kitalálni. amelynek a megadott hangalak a közepe.
Példa:" ara " a többi a következőben!


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folytatás: Barakk


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: darab


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: farag


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: garas


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: harag


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: harap


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: garat


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: karaj


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: marad


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: marat


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: tetszőleges számú betű pl. maskara


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: darabol


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: karambol


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: aranyos


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Másik Példa: "Lá"


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: Láb


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: lágy


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: lám


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: lány


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: láp


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: láss


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: lát


----------



## Misel47 (2016 November 3)

Folyt: láz

Az a győztes játékos,aki minél több hasonló szavakat tud összeírni.


----------



## Szalontai Gyula (2016 November 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


 Köszönöm!


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

Kedves


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Kedves Zsuzsa!
Köszönöm szépen a tájékoztatást.
Tékozla


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

kettő


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

sajtosropi írta:


> 19.


19


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

3


tékozla írta:


> 19


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

4


tékozla írta:


> 3


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

5


tékozla írta:


> 4


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

6


tékozla írta:


> 5


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

7


tékozla írta:


> 6


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

8


tékozla írta:


> 7


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

9


tékozla írta:


> 8


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

10


tékozla írta:


> 9


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

11


tékozla írta:


> 10


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

tékozla írta:


> 11


12


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

13


tékozla írta:


> 12


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

14


tékozla írta:


> 13


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

tékozla írta:


> 14


15


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

1


tékozla írta:


> 15


16


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

17


tékozla írta:


> 1
> 
> 16


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

18


tékozla írta:


> 17


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

19


tékozla írta:


> 18


----------



## tékozla (2016 November 3)

20


tékozla írta:


> 19


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

hello


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

hey


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

What up?


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

How


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

are


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

you?


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

Jó estét!


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

Martin Seligman Az optimista gyerek


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

Védd meg a depressziótól


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

legyen boldog élete


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

Akadémiai Kiadó


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

az optimizmus tanítható


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

Flow-elmélettel világhírt szerzett


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

boldog élet záloga


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

Az agy érzelmi élete


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

Richard J. DXavidson


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

Vajon miért van az,


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

hogy egyes emberek nagyon gyorsan


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

alapvető "érzelmi stílus"


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

önéletrajzi-tudománytörténeti


----------



## britanny (2016 November 3)

tudományos fejlődés- és kalandregényként


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

3


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

4


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

5


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

6


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

7


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

8


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

9


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

10


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

11


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

12


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

13


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

14


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

15


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

16


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

17


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

18


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

19


----------



## Viki753 (2016 November 4)

20


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Itt van az ősz, itt van újra,


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

S szép, mint mindig, énnekem.


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Tudja isten, hogy mi okból


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Szeretem? de szeretem.


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Kiülök a dombtetőre,


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Innen nézek szerteszét,


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

S hallgatom a fák lehulló


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Levelének lágy neszét.


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Mosolyogva néz a földre,


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

A szelíd nap sugara


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Mint elalvó gyermekére


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Néz a szerető anya.


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

És valóban, ősszel a föld


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Csak elalszik, nem hal meg.


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Szeméből is látszik, hogy csak


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Álmos ő, de nem beteg.


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Levetette szép ruháit


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Csendesen levetkezett


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Majd felöltözik, ha virrad


----------



## Goda Lászlóné (2016 November 6)

Reggele, a kikelet.


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

"Érett a gesztenye,


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

Lepotyog az ágról


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

Ringató zene száll


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

Szenderedő tájról."


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

Érik a geresznye,


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

leszottyad a fáról,


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

pusztító funky szól


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

a közeli tanyáról.


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

"Hulló nyár varázsa


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

Tarkítja a pagonyt,


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

Galagonyás bókkal


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

Színezi az alkonyt."


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

"Mókus fut a fákon,


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

Álom felett libben,


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

Ködpárás avarban


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

Róka-koma pihen."


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

"Bóbiskol a tisztás,


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

Csendesül az élet,


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

Paplan alá rendez


----------



## zozomusic (2016 November 8)

Pilledő Szépséget."


----------



## TheDavidd (2016 November 8)

*"Csináld most! Néha a 'később' 'soha' lesz."*


----------



## TheDavidd (2016 November 8)

*"Nincs elég időm..." - "Pontosan annyi időd van egy nap, mint Albert Einsteinnek, Leonardo da Vincinek, Margaret Thatchernek és Michelangelónak volt egy nap!"*


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

király


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

ez


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

az ötlet


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

köszi


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

remélem


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

gyorsan


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

összejön


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

amennyi


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

hozzászólás


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

kell


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

az


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

hogy


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

aktív


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

lehessek


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

végre


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

majd


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

na


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 9)

még


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 10)

egy


----------



## kstoller (2016 November 10)

hozzászólás!


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 11)




----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

egy


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

kettő


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

három


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

négy


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

öt


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

hat


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

hét


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

nyolc


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

kilenc


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

tiz


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

tizenegy


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

tizenkettő


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

tizenhárom


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

tizennégy


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

tizenőt


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

tizenhat


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

tizenhét


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

tizennyolc


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Gyöngyi47 (2016 November 12)

húsz


----------



## mirella.m (2016 November 12)

dcd


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

egy


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

kettő 17 mp


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

három 21 seconds


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

négy


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

öt


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

hat


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

hét


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

nyolc


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

kilenc


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

tíz


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

tizenegy


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

tizenkettő


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

tizenhárom


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

tizennégy


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

tizenöt


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

tizenhat


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

tizenhét


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

tizennyolc


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

húúúúsz


----------



## Bela2017 (2016 November 13)

ennyi


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

Hat


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

7777777


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

8888888


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

9999999


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

10101010


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

1111111111


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

1212


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

14


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

154321


----------



## Hexe54 (2016 November 14)

változatos....


----------



## Hexe54 (2016 November 14)

jó kis szerverterhelö megoldás....


----------



## Simon Krisztina197 (2016 November 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Hanyecz Krisztina (2016 November 18)

Köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

1


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

2


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

3


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

4


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

5


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

6


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

7


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

8


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

9


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

10


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

11


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

12


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

13


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

14


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

15


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

16


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

17


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

18


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

19


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

20


----------



## beksa (2016 November 19)

1


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

1


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

2


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

3


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

4


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

5


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

6


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

7


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

8


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

9


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

10


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

4


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

12


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

13


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

14


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

15


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

16


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

17


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

19


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

20


----------



## szinnyoo (2016 November 20)

+1


----------



## Poroszlay Éva (2016 November 21)

Kincskereső


----------



## Poroszlay Éva (2016 November 21)

4


----------



## Simon Krisztina197 (2016 November 21)

Kellemes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)




----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

a


----------



## Simon Krisztina197 (2016 November 22)

Jó reggelt, szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

b


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

c


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

d


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

e


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

f


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

g


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

h


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

i


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

j


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

k


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

l


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

m


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

n


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

o


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

p


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

r


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

s


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

t


----------



## Bende03 (2016 November 22)

sziasztok!


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Mesélő: Anglia. Időszámításunk szerint 932-ben. Egy bátor férfi lovagol a ködben. Mellette hű szolgája: Balfi cipeli ura terheit.


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Arthur: Hőőőő! … Tovább!


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Várőr 1: Állj! Ki vagy te?


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Arthur: Én, én vagyok. Arthur, Uther Pendragon fia, a Kamelot kastélyból. A britek királya, szászok legyőzője, és ura egész hatalmas Angliánknak.


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Várőr 1: Ne röhögtess!


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Arthur: Az vagyok! Ez itt meg hűséges szolgám Balfi. Beporoszkáltuk széles-e hazát, oly lovagokat keresvén, kik velem jönnének kameloti udvaromba. Beszélnem kell uraddal!


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Várőr 1: Lovon poroszkáltatok?


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Arthur: Igen.


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Várőr 1: Tökötök van. Nem lovatok.


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Arthur: Micsodánk?


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Várőr 1: A szolgád két, fél-tökkel produkálja a lódobogást.


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Arthur: Na és?! Akkor is beporoszkáltuk e hon minden zegét-zugát.


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Várőr 1: Honnan van tökötök? Hol szereztétek?


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Arthur: Hát találtuk.


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Várőr 1: Itt nálunk tököt? Annak sok napsütés kell meg meleg. Nálunk meg zord az időjárás.


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Arthur: A fecske is elszállhat melegebb vidékre, akár a gólya, délre a tél elől, de mégis csak itt honosak.


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Várőr 1: Arra céloz netán, hogy csak a tökök emigrálnak?


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Arthur: Dehogy. Lehet, hogy viszik őket.


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Várőr 1: Hogy vinne el egy fecske egy tököt?


----------



## LandyFan (2016 November 23)

Arthur: Megragadja a tövénél!


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

én


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

szeretnék


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

irni


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

jó


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

pár


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

6


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

sort


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

mert


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

jó


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

fluimucil


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

második lemez


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

paradicsom


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

paprika


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

14


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

westworld


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

legjobb


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

sorozat


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

mostanában


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

hbo


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

mol


----------



## tualmu (2016 November 23)

megvan?


----------



## Simon Krisztina197 (2016 November 24)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

1


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

2


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

3


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

4


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

5


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

6


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

7


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

8


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

9


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

10


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

11


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

12


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

13


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

14


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

15


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

16


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

17


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

18


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

19


----------



## LíviaLívia85 (2016 November 26)

20


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

LILIOM85 írta:


> bocsi a sok kérdésért!


semmi gond


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

LILIOM85 írta:


>


nekem is


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

a1721 írta:


> hajrá


gyerünk


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

a1721 írta:


> visszaszámlálás


szerintem is


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

LíviaLívia85 írta:


> 20


elég sok


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

a1721 írta:


> 0


ez kevés


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

a1721 írta:


> 1


ez már jobb


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

a1721 írta:


> 2


ez már nagyon jó


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

a1721 írta:


> de már csak pár darab


gondolom elfogy


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

a1721 írta:


> 0


miért kell


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

a1721 írta:


> 0


kivárom


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

a1721 írta:


> 0


elöbb


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

LíviaLívia85 írta:


> 20


utobb


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

a1721 írta:


> 1


bocs


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

LíviaLívia85 írta:


> 20


remélem


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

LíviaLívia85 írta:


> 20


jó helyre


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

LíviaLívia85 írta:


> 20


írom


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

LíviaLívia85 írta:


> 20


ez lesz a 18.


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

LíviaLívia85 írta:


> 20


igen 19.


----------



## Király 1 (2016 November 27)

LíviaLívia85 írta:


> 20


és 20.


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

sziasztok uj vagyok a forumon itt egy par kotta


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)




----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

ha valakit erdekel meg kotta szivesen segitek miben tudok


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

koszonjuk szepen


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

tizedik


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

szamolni mar tudunk


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

koszonom hogy itt lehetek


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

ki koran kel egesznap faradt


----------



## Vejja (2016 November 29)




----------



## Vejja (2016 November 29)

1


----------



## Vejja (2016 November 29)

2


----------



## Vejja (2016 November 29)

3


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

a jo munka dicseri a mestert


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

4


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

5


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

az ido penz


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

jo kezdet fel siker


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

a konnyvek nema mesterek


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

legjobb mester az elet


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

keveset de okosat


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

jo tanacs koszonjuk szepen


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)




----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

a bolcseseg a legjobb utikoltseg


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

keson ero alma tart sokaig


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

mas az eletet elni es mas letezni


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

jo kezdet fel siker


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

ami kesik nem mulik


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

ver nem valik vizze


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

a nincs nagy ur


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

a kevesebb neha tobb


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

ar ellen nehez uszni


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

minden kezdet nehez


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

ne csak nezz lass is


----------



## attila1226 (2016 November 29)

ahany haz annyi szokas


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

érdekes!! Ki itt a kezdő??


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

Ismét indul a mandula!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

fel vagyok spanolva!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

Nem nem adom fel!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

ha kitaró vagy maradhatsz!?


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

és akkor arathatsz!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

ott a pont!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

001


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

ez nem én vagyok!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

vagy mégis?


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

ez van sajna!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

fő hogy izgalmas!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

érdekes!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

de lényeges!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

jó ez a kávé!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

enyém, nem másé!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

köszönöm,haladok!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

így talán maradok!?


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

fő a biztonság,na meg a leves!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

simán megy ez!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

szeretem ha szeretnek!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

kezdek lazulni!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

imádok mindenki!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

biztos ami biztos!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

vagy ki tudja?


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

talán hatásos lesz!?


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

Nos,kíváncsi leszek!?


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

Köszönöm!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

Letelt az egy óra!!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

és semmi! szomorú vagyok!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

na ez szép!


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

Eléggé gáz, hogy már 4 éve regisztráltam és még mindíg nincs meg a 20...


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

De anno lehet nem is volt rá szükség, már nem emlékszem.


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

Hamarossan kiderül mi mindent rejtegetnek a "nem állandó" tagok elől.


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

Addig is csak kitartás.


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

Ez kb olyan mint mikor saját magammal beszélgetek #életem


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

Macskákat idén annyira rászoktattuk a húsra, hogy egyiknek majdnem a földig ér a hája.


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

A szemtelenek még tőlem is többet fel bírnak zabálni...


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

Tejet már nem is akarnak inni...


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

A szomszéd macskák is átjárna reggelire, az egyikből majdnem kutyakaja lett, pedig mondtam neki, hogy ne merészkedjen annyira közel.


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

A Monte Cristo könyv kellene azért írkálok it már 15 perce...


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

Elolvastam tegnap a Darkly dreaming Dexter-t, hát mondhatom nem valami, remélem a sorozat érdekessebb.


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

Idén 60 könyvnél járok és mindegyik után megfogadom, hogy többet már nem olvasok.


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

Amúgy szilveszterezni hova mentek?


----------



## Pretender88 (2016 December 1)

Ha sehova, akkor lehet latálkozunk.


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

Pretender88 írta:


> De anno lehet nem is volt rá szükség, már nem emlékszem.


Valahogy egy éve kb volt hasonló! Akkor is ez volt 20 komi! Utána egy pár nap múlva tudtam csak belépni !


----------



## Szalontai Gyula (2016 December 1)

Én hajduszoboszlóra a hotel M-ben. ott fogunk zenélni!


----------



## Szalontai Gyula (2016 December 1)

Gyertek ti is és megismerhetitek kárpátaljáról a speciál eggyüttest


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

De volt,kb egy éve!


----------



## hjaanaa (2016 December 1)

jakica írta:


> Valahogy egy éve kb volt hasonló! Akkor is ez volt 20 komi! Utána egy pár nap múlva tudtam csak belépni !


Én jó öt éve regeltem az oldara, csak elkevertem az acc-omat. Már akkor is kellett a 20 hozzászólás. Most újra gyűjtögetem.


----------



## hjaanaa (2016 December 1)

Pretender88 írta:


> Amúgy szilveszterezni hova mentek?


Alapvetően még akármi is lehet. Talán...


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

hjaanaa írta:


> Alapvetően még akármi is lehet. Talán...


Ez az egy biztos!!


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Keresek


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Stephen


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

King


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Könyvet


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Pdf formátumban


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Minden


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Sose


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Lesz


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Meg


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

a


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

15


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Hozzászólás


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Mit


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Lehet


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Még


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Ide


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Írni ?


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Az utolsó


----------



## Amarilla1981 (2016 December 4)

Ez lesz


----------



## hjaanaa (2016 December 4)

Amarilla1981 írta:


> Sziasztok


Heló és szia!


----------



## hjaanaa (2016 December 4)

Pretender88 írta:


> A Monte Cristo könyv kellene azért írkálok it már 15 perce...


Könyvtár?


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## hjaanaa (2016 December 4)

'zenöt


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## hjaanaa (2016 December 4)

na még kettő


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## hjaanaa (2016 December 4)

és vége. vagy most kezdődik?


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Mikus Mola (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Mikus Mola írta:


> 14


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## Polgica (2016 December 4)

Polgica írta:


> 11


11


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

És a tanácsot is a hozzászólások összegyűjtéséhez


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

Hasznos


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

Hol van az az ominózus számláló?


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

??????


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

Mivel nem látom azt a bizonyos számlálót, elkezdek számolni én


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

7


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

8


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

9


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

10


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

11


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

12


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

13


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

14


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

15


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

16


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

17


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

18


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

19


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

20


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

Ééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééés kész


----------



## drviki1980 (2016 December 4)

Most akkor honnan fogom tudni, hogy teljes jogú felhasználó lettem?


----------



## Kékes Valéria (2016 December 5)

Nagyon hideg lett, nem szeretjük.


----------



## Kékes Valéria (2016 December 5)

Fog esni a hó karácsonykor?


----------



## Kékes Valéria (2016 December 5)

Ha igen, nem fog elolvadni?


----------



## Kékes Valéria (2016 December 5)

A karácsony a pihenésről kell, hogy szóljon, nem a stresszről.


----------



## Kékes Valéria (2016 December 5)

Nem kell belefulladni a házimunkába.


----------



## Kékes Valéria (2016 December 5)

Várjátok a karácsonyt?


----------



## Kékes Valéria (2016 December 5)

Nem nagyon, inkább a nyarat várom, bár nem szeretnék még öregebb lenni.


----------



## Kékes Valéria (2016 December 5)

A szilvesztert kifejezetten utálom.


----------



## Kékes Valéria (2016 December 5)

Megint öregebbek leszünk 1 évvel.


----------



## Kékes Valéria (2016 December 5)

Akkor most hurrá!


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Suttog a fenyves, zöld erdő,


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Télapó is már eljő.


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Csendül a fürge száncsengő,


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Véget ér az esztendő.


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Tél szele hóval, faggyal jő,


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Elkel most a nagykendő.


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Libben a tarka nagykendő,


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Húzza-rázza hűs szellő.


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Suttog a fenyves, zöld erdő,


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Rászitál a hófelhő.


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Végire jár az esztendő,


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Cseng a fürge száncsengő.


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Szívünk rég ide vár,


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Télapó, gyere már!


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Jöjj el, éljen a tél!


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Tőled senki se fél.


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Halkan reccsen az ág,


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Öltöztesd fel a fát!


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Hulljon rá pihehó,


----------



## Fru88 (2016 December 6)

Szánkón siklani jó!


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

Hupikék törpikék


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

Magas hegyek mögött
hol a tenger hupikék


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

ott laknak ők a törpikék


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

Hatalmas fák között
gombaházakban lakunk


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

és mindig vidámak vagyunk.


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

De a törpök élete


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

nem csak játék és mese


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

hallottál már a gonoszról
a csúf, kopasz Hókuszpókról?


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

Szegény Hókuszpók


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

mindig mellé fog
aztán persze mérgesen morog


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

Nótata, törpapa,


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

hami, tréfi, törpilla,


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

ügyi, duli-fuli, okoska


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

Mi vagyunk az icikék


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

Mi vagyunk a picikék,


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

a hupikék törpikék!


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

Törpapa – Aprajafalva vezetője, bölcs, megfontolt törp.


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

Törperős – Erős, bátor törp, ismertetőjele, hogy tetovált a karja.


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

Hami törp – Szakács, imád sütni-főzni.


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

Törpicur – Ő az egyetlen kisbabatörp a faluban. Fehér pizsamát visel, a kezében általában van egy csörgő.


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

Okoska – Okoskodó, szemüveges tudóstörp, Törpapa segédjének képzeli magát.


----------



## Törpilla23 (2016 December 9)

Eredetileg 99 törp élt Aprajafalván Törpapa vezetésével. Az idők folyamán azonban még nagyon sok törp csatlakozott hozzájuk.


----------



## Cilcsike (2016 December 9)

1


----------



## Cilcsike (2016 December 9)

2


----------



## Cilcsike (2016 December 9)

3


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

kÖSZI, kÖSZI


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

*Osváth Erzsébet: Mennyi apró télapó!*
Hull a hó, hull a hó
mennyi apró télapó!

Igaziak, elevenek,
izgő-mozgó hóemberek.

Nagykabátjuk csupa hó,
honnan e sok télapó?

Kik ezek, kik ezek az
apróka télapóka emberek?

Óvodások mennek sorban,
záporozó habos hóban.


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

"Tündöklik, mint a gondolat maga,
a* téli* éjszaka."

József Attila


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

Wass Albert 
TÉL

Templomi csöndben,
Éjjeli ködben
Aszkéta-ágat zörrent a szél,
Valahol messze,
Csillag szemekre
Szürke ködfátylat borít a Tél.


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

Foly:
"Túl a tetőkön,
Dárdás fenyőkön:
Zöld diadémon, pára lebeg,
Sűrű vadonban
Halkan, titokban,
Fenyő-óriások könnye pereg..."


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

Folyt.:
"Néma a szikla,
Kristály patakja,
Jeges páncélban tompán zubog,
Mogorva ormon
Nincs rhododendron,
Csak sötét árnyak: Tantalusok."


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

Folyt.:
"Mélyen a völgybon,
Fűzfa berekben,
Néha, titokban zörren a szél,
S fent a magasban
Pára alakban
Halkan suhanó szellem: a Tél."


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

ki korán kel


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

aranyat


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

lel


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

Hamarosan itt a karácsony


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)




----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)




----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

Kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok!


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

Minden kedves felhasználónak


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

Már ünnepi hangulatom van


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

holnap


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

advent 3. vasárnapja lesz


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

ÜNNEPEK


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)

KÖSZI HOGY ITT LEHETEK


----------



## LVAgnes (2016 December 10)




----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A tengeri vidrák alvás közben “fogják egymás kezét”, hogy ne sodródjanak el egymástól.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A mókusok évente több ezer fába helyeznek el terméseket, csak aztán elfelejtik és nem találják meg.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A hím kiskutyák játék közben nyerni hagyják a kis szukákat, még akkor is, ha fizikai fölényük van.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

Teknősök a fenekükön keresztül lélegeznek.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A teheneknek van legjobb barátjuk, és vele töltik idejük nagy részét.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A pingvinek a kiszemeltjüknek kaviccsal kedveskednek. Így udvarolnak.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

Egy Washingtoni börtönben a fogvatartottak macskákat tartanak, hogy mind (általában vadabb(, mind a fogvatartottaknak jobban sikerüljön a szocializálódás.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

Japánban a makákók képesek pénzérmével automatából élelmet “vásárolni”.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

Norvégiában lovaggá ütöttek egy pingvint. Ez lett a neve: Sir Nils Olav.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

Kínában halálbüntetés jár egy panda megöléséért.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A patkányok nevetnek, ha csiklandozzák őket.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

Svédországban nyusziugrató versenyt is rendeznek.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A delfinek nevet adnak egymásnak.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

Az osztriga képes megváltoztatni a nemét, attól függően, hogy milyen társat talál.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A leopárdok alvás közben a szájuk köré simítják a farkukat, hogy megtartsák a meleget.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A japán makákók hógolyózni szoktak . csak a hecc kedvéért.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A macskák közül a Welsh Corgi egy teljesen különálló faj.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A Welsh Corgi egy kutyafajta.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

Van olyan ország, ahol a fogvatartottak képzik ki a vakvezető kutyákat.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A csikóhal egy életre választ magának párt. Úszás közben a farkukkal egymásba kapaszkodnak.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A fiókák már a tojásból való kikelésük előtt kommunikálnak egymással és az anyjukkal.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

A kutyák orrlenyomata olyan, mint az embernek az ujjlenyomat. Egyedi és általa beazonosíthatóak.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

Turritopsis nutricula – medúza, az egyetlen ismert faj a földön, amely örökké él.


----------



## Dee Dee Low (2016 December 12)

Az emberek fején átlagosan 100.000 hajszál van, míg egy vidra testének minden egyes négyzetcentiméterén 160.000 szőrszál található.


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Dee Dee Low írta:


> A tengeri vidrák alvás közben “fogják egymás kezét”, hogy ne sodródjanak el egymástól.


Nagyon édes állatok, olyan kis cuki képük van!


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Dee Dee Low írta:


> Turritopsis nutricula – medúza, az egyetlen ismert faj a földön, amely örökké él.


Na ez érdekes, még sehol nem olvastam olyan medúzáról ami örökké él!


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Dee Dee Low írta:


> Az emberek fején átlagosan 100.000 hajszál van, míg egy vidra testének minden egyes négyzetcentiméterén 160.000 szőrszál található.


Akkor a vidra azért nem fázik annyira mint mi emberek!


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Dee Dee Low írta:


> Japánban a makákók képesek pénzérmével automatából élelmet “vásárolni”.


Azt tudtam, hogy nagyon tanulékony állatok, de nem semmi, hogy ilyen vásárlási módot ellestek tőlünk emberektől.


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Dee Dee Low írta:


> Egy Washingtoni börtönben a fogvatartottak macskákat tartanak, hogy mind (általában vadabb(, mind a fogvatartottaknak jobban sikerüljön a szocializálódás.


Egerük biztosan nincs.


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Dee Dee Low írta:


> A pingvinek a kiszemeltjüknek kaviccsal kedveskednek. Így udvarolnak.


Vihetnének egy kis halat, kavics helyett. Azért nagyon édesek, kapcsolatot teremtenek. Ajándékot adnak! Cukik!


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Dee Dee Low írta:


> A teheneknek van legjobb barátjuk, és vele töltik idejük nagy részét.


Nem nevezték meg a legjobb barátjukat?


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Dee Dee Low írta:


> Teknősök a fenekükön keresztül lélegeznek.


Jaj!


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Dee Dee Low írta:


> A hím kiskutyák játék közben nyerni hagyják a kis szukákat, még akkor is, ha fizikai fölényük van.


De aranyosak, tudják az illemet!


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Dee Dee Low írta:


> A mókusok évente több ezer fába helyeznek el terméseket, csak aztán elfelejtik és nem találják meg.


Ezért kell olyan sok kaját gyűjteniük, mert mindig elfelejtik, hogy hova tették.


----------



## LiliB (2016 December 12)

Dee Dee Low írta:


> A tengeri vidrák alvás közben “fogják egymás kezét”, hogy ne sodródjanak el egymástól.





Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika írta:


> De aranyosak, tudják az illemet!


aha


----------



## LiliB (2016 December 12)

Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika írta:


> Ezért kell olyan sok kaját gyűjteniük, mert mindig elfelejtik, hogy hova tették.


gáz


----------



## LiliB (2016 December 12)

Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika írta:


> Vihetnének egy kis halat, kavics helyett. Azért nagyon édesek, kapcsolatot teremtenek. Ajándékot adnak! Cukik!


kövirózsa


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika írta:


> Ezért kell olyan sok kaját gyűjteniük, mert mindig elfelejtik, hogy hova tették.


Nem alszanak téli álmot, csupán téli pihenőt tartanak így van idejük keresgélni.


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

LiliB írta:


> aha


Vackukat víz fölé hajló fák tövében, maguk ásta kotorékban készítik, de olykor megtelepszenek vízparthoz közeli borzvárban, nádasban is.


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika írta:


> Jaj![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika írta:
> ...


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Dee Dee Low írta:


> A kutyák orrlenyomata olyan, mint az embernek az ujjlenyomat. Egyedi és általa beazonosíthatóak.


Ezt nem is tudtam!


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Dee Dee Low írta:


> Turritopsis nutricula – medúza, az egyetlen ismert faj a földön, amely örökké él.


Ez a puhatestű képes a sejtjeit lecserélni miután ivaréretté válik, így tulajdonképpen saját magát fiatalítja meg.


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika írta:


> Ez a puhatestű képes a sejtjeit lecserélni miután ivaréretté válik, így tulajdonképpen saját magát fiatalítja meg.


Nagyon durva!


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

*Páratlan ugróképességű robotot fejlesztettek ki* a kaliforniai Berkeley Egyetem tudósai.


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika írta:


> *Páratlan ugróképességű robotot fejlesztettek ki* a kaliforniai Berkeley Egyetem tudósai.


*Salto* ugróképességének nincs párja a robotok világában: képes magasra ugrani, majd elrugaszkodni egy falról és egymás után többször is függőlegesen felugrani.


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

Ezért tanulmányozták a Berkeley kutatói az egyik legjobb ugróképességű állatot. Az volt a cél, hogy a legkiválóbb ugró robotot készítsék el.


----------



## Benkéné Prezenszki Mónika (2016 December 12)

A *galágók* viszonylag kicsi, jellemzően éjszaka aktív, fákon élő főemlősök.


----------



## scancop (2016 December 13)

nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## scancop (2016 December 13)

Nagyon sok érdekes és hasznos dolgot találtam az oldalon, de nem vagyok még jogosult.


----------



## scancop (2016 December 13)

Karinthy Ferenc Naplója 1-2-3


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

Nagyon


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

szeretném


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

ha


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

hamar


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

össze


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

gyűlne


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

a


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

20


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

hozzá


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

szólás


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

mert


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

nagyon


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

jó


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

lenne


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

ha


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

minél


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

elöbb


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

hozzáférnék


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

a sok


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

szuper


----------



## Nagy Regina0131 (2016 December 14)

könyvhöz!


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

Húsz


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

Tizennyolc


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

Tizenhét


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

tizenhat


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

tizenöt


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

tiz-négy


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

tíz-három


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

tízenkettő


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

tizenegy


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

tíz


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

kilenc


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

nyolc


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

hét


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

hat


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

öt


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

négy


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

három


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

kettőőőő


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

egy


----------



## B.K.Edit (2016 December 15)

hurráááá


----------



## lillabella (2016 December 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

hello


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

sziasztok


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

)))


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)




----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

A beteg altatás előtt megkérdezi a főorvostól:
− Jaj, kedves doktor úr! Drága lesz a műtétem?
− Maga most ne törődjön a pénzzel! Bízza ezt az örököseire!


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

- Látja ott azt a két hölgyet?
- Látom!
- Elárulom magának, hogy a baloldali a feleségem, a jobboldali pedig a szeretőm!
- Érdekes, nálam ez éppen fordítva van!


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)




----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

Móricka hazajön a színjátszó szakkörből, és lelkesen meséli az apjának:
- Apa, képzeld az iskolai színdarabban én kaptam meg a házasember szerepét.
- Akkor menj vissza fiam, és kérj egy olyan szerepet, amihez szöveg is van!


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

sziasztok


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

Képzeld haver, a múlt hétvégén meghívót kaptam egy zárt körű estélyre. A meghívó alján az állt: "Belépés csak fehér nyakkendőben."
- Na és? Nem volt fehér nyakkendőd?
- Dehogynem. Csak a helyszínen derült ki számomra, hogy a többieken ruha is van.


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

- Képzeld, a kéményseprőnket tegnap elütötte egy autó!
- Úristen! Már a tetőn sincs biztonságban az ember?!


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

- Uram mondja, mit tud felhozni a mentségére? - kérdezi a bíró a vádlottól.
- Én tulajdonképpen a kisasszonyt akartam megszöktetni, de a nagy sietségben csak a hozományt találtam meg.


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)




----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

Tesiórán a gyerekek hanyatt fekve bicikliznek...
Mindenki teker, csak Móricka tartja az égnek a lábát.
- Móricka, te miért nem tekersz?! - kérdezi tőle a tanár úr.
- Épp lejtőn gurulok...


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

A legtöbben kenyérrel eszik a csípős lecsót. Chuck Norris viszont gyilkos galócával


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

- Szenvedélyesen hódolok az extrém sportoknak. Bármi megfelel számomra, ami magasan tartja az adrenalinszintemet.
- Na, kedves barátom, akkor szívesen meghívom Budapestre, ahol kifizetek önnek egy menetjegyet a 3-as metró teljes vonalára.


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

Egy anatómia-professzor az éjjeli mulatóban odaszól a barátjához, egy különösen csinos hölgy láttán:
- Nos, drága barátom, látod így kell a molekulákat csoportosítani!


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

Két házaspár elhatározza, hogy partnert cserélnek egy éjszakára.
Másnap reggel felébred az egyik pasi és azt mondja:
- Remélem, a lányoknak is ilyen remek éjszakájuk volt!


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

- Mi az abszolút hideg?

- Amikor a macska befordul a sarkon és kettétörik.


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

- Mondja uram, mikor vette észre, hogy ezek az emberek igazából tolvajok? - kérdezi a bíró a tanútól.
- Először azt hittem, hogy rakodómunkások, de amikor láttam, hogy milyen szorgalmasan dolgoznak, mindjárt gyanút fogtam.


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

Úgy tartja a mondás: "Szeretkezz, ne háborúzz!" 
Persze lehetséges mindkettőt egyszerre is csinálni, csak meg kell hozzá nősülni!


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

Chuck Norris egy ötoldalú kockával is tud 6-ost dobni.

Chuck Norris ki tudja rakni LEGO-ból a tejútrendszer 1:1 arányú modelljét.

Chuck Norris a víz alatt is meg tudja szárítani a haját.


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

Egy négygyerekes apa játékot nyer egy sorsoláson. Hazaviszi, és megkérdezi a gyerekeitől:
- Na, gyerekek, ki a legengedelmesebb, ki nem felesel anyával? Ki az, aki mindig szót fogad neki?
A gyerekek lemondóan legyintenek:
- Oké apa, tiéd a játék!


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)

Köszi


----------



## weltklangyamaha (2016 December 16)




----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

abc


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

def


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

ghi


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

jkl


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

mno


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

pqr


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

st


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

uv


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

wx


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

yz


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

Jo Nesbo


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

Camilla Lackberg


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

Jodi Picoult


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

Philippa Gregory


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

Colleen McCullough


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

Alexandre Dumas


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

Victor Hugo


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

Jane Austen


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

Bernard Cornwell


----------



## Maxiera (2016 December 18)

Charles Dickens


----------



## Antifer1 (2016 December 18)

Attila köszi


----------



## amiami (2016 December 20)

hiába like-oltam


----------



## amiami (2016 December 20)

nem jelent meg


----------



## amiami (2016 December 20)

a letöltő link


----------



## amiami (2016 December 20)

miért?


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


Köszönet a segítségért.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

virita írta:


> t


Az biztos.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Ami késik az nem múlik.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Ha én gazdag lennék.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Hull a hó és hózik.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Misi mackó fázik.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Ha tél van mindig hideg van.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Nemsokára karácsony, ki szereti a karácsonyt?


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Én nagyon szeretem a karácsonyt, és te?


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Én el mentem vadászi.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Ő meglőtte.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Valaki haza vitte.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

A szakács megsütötte.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Iciri piciri megette.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Kiskarácsony.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Nagykarácsony.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Ki sült-e már a kalácsom.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Ha ki sült már ide véle.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Had egyem meg melegében.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Süss fel nap.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Fényes nap.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Kertek alatt a ludaim megfagytak.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Búj búj zöld ág.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Zöld levelecske.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Nyítva van az arany kapu.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Csak bújjatok rajta.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Ess eső ess, holnap délig ess.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Ecc pecc, kimehetsz.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

cérnára cinegére ugorj cica.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Az egére fuss.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Szunnyadozik a kabát a széken.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Aludj el szépen kis Balázs.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Kiskacsa fürdik.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Fekete tóba.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Anyjához készül.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Lengyelországba.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Én már nem bírom a szójátékot.


----------



## Misi1985 (2016 December 20)

Hát hány kell még ide?


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

book


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

ebook


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

+


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

+


----------



## dell111 (2016 December 22)

+


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

1


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

2


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

3


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

4


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

5


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

6


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

7


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

8


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

9


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

10


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

11


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

12


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

13


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

14


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

15


----------



## csababacsi25 (2016 December 23)

16


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Szeretnék veletek majd néhány zenei kottát megosztani. Ezért írok hozzászólásokat. Mind a huszat. Egyúttal bemutatom a könnyűzenei kottákat


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Az első kotta amit feltöltök a kilencvenes években a legtöbbet eladott kotta volt, színes képeivel, Charlie igényes zenéjével, pontosságával.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Nagyon kedvelem, bár még friss vétel, ennek a Charlie kottának a folytatását. Ez már az újabb, jazzes dalokkal, de nem olyan igényes tipográfiával.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Igazán bő a Zorántól jegyzett kotta, melyet Zorán saját maga készített, mikor 30 éves lett a pályafutása, a róla szóló könyv mellékleteként.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Kedvelem a táncdalfesztiválokról készített, régiségvásáron vásárolt kvázi-antik kottáimat.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Vannak kottás füzeteim a 70-es évekből. Nagyban hasonlítanak az előzőhöz, na de méretük A4-es vagy nagyobb, a táncdalfesztiválosoké még a füzetnél is kisebb (méretre).


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Az Illés album, nos, Bródy készítette, na most bocsánat, de ő valamiért úgy látta, hogy le kell butítani a hangnemeket, és átrakta őket emészthetőbb formákba, mivel úgy vélte, így könnyebb a gitáron megfogni.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Presserhez tartozik a Képzelt riport kottám. Ami zongorakotta. Jaj, de rossz nekem basszus kulcsot olvasni. Bocsánat az esetlenségért.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Szintén Pressertől van a Padlás zongorakotta. Egyébként ez nem reklám, csak szeretnék többször hozzászólni.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Volt egy igen furcsán szelektáló kottasorozat, sok darabja megvan. A sorozat címe Régi slágerek ma is divatban.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Ebben van Máté Péter, Zorán, Illés, Fonográf, Szécsi Pál, egy vegyes, Balázs Fecó. Nem kedvelem ezt a sorozatot. A 90-es években lehetett kapni egyébként.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Nagyon jó az LGT albumom, melyet négyen nekem személyesen dedikáltak. Művészi fotói, a kották minősége, néhol részletessége emeli ki. Presser nagyon odafigyelt, mit adnak ki.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Ez kb. 170 LGT dalt tartalmaz. Az instrumentális számokon kívül mindent.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Bródy-kottámra, mivel ez is Bródy műve, ugyanaz igaz, ami az Illés füzetre.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Egy háromkötetes operettslágerek gyűjteménynek csak az egyik darabja van meg. Na, most ez onnan tudható, hogy a tartalomjegyzék közös, és feltünteti azokat a számokat is, ami a másik két kiadványban van, mintegy jelezve, hogy ha megszerezzük, mire is számíthatunk.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

A Talán egy perc alatt, vagy a Meseautó, és más klasszikusokkal.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Van néhány kézzel írott kottám is, külföldi számokkal. Régen bizony nem volt fénymásoló. És az sem semmi, mikor a lakodalmas zenész az angol szöveget megpróbálta inkább kiejtés szerint leírni.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Van egy Zerkovitz Béla - füzetem, ezt igen borsós áron vettem, csak azért mert benne van az Én megbuktam az élet iskoláján. Na, most ezt a dalt bárhol próbálom hangfelvételen keresni, nem találom. Magam is azért szereztem újra be, mert gitárórán házi feladat volt. Ma sem tudom, milyen lehet az eredeti.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Klasszikus zenei kottám kevés van, csak azok, amik tanulópénzként rám maradtak. Zongoraiskola, Carulli stb.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Jó hogy rátaláltam egy oldalra, ahol megoszthatunk dolgokat. Nektek milyen kottáitok vannak?


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Szeretem a nyomtatott kottát, jobban, mint midiből kisilabizálni, hogy mit játsszak. Jó látni. Jó átlátni.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Remélem megvan ezen az oldalon még a kottás fórum. Ugye megvan?


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Hát ennyi tapasztalatot osztottam meg így elsőre. Nem reklámoztam semmit, sem magamat, csak szerettem volna elmondani, hogy mit is tudnék megosztani.


----------



## Sárady Balázs Béla (2016 December 24)

Természetesen ezen számok Copyright jogai rég lejártak, mint a Beatles számokért járó jövedelem is például már nincs. Letelt az idő.


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

1


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

2


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

3


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

4


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

5


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

6


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

7


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

8


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

9


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

10


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

11


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

12


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

13


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

14


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

16


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

17


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

18


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

19


----------



## Aragraph (2016 December 25)

20


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

1


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

2


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

6


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

8


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

9


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

10


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

12


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

16


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

18


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

20


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

köszönöm


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

"A világnak égető szüksége van egy kis jóságra -


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

- és aki a könyveket szereti, rossz ember nem lehet."

Szerb Antal


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

"A könyv a legnagyobb varázslat,


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

minden csoda benne van,


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

ami eddig volt s ami ezután lesz...


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

mert aki olvas,


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

az szabad lesz,


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

megismerve mások gondolatait,


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

szabadon választhat,


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

kialakíthatja a saját gondolatait,


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

összemérheti őket,


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

veszthet és győzhet,


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

okulhat és javíthat,


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

ahogy méltó az emberhez.


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

Ugye milyen egyszerű,


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

csak meg kell tanulni az ábécét,


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

és olvasni kell."
Csukás István


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

"Az olvasók és az álmodozók nem különböznek.


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

Nem a világhoz ragaszkodnak, belső képeiket hajszolják csupán,


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

és a többi olvasót és álmodozót hívják hozzájuk tanúul."

Laurence Plazenet


----------



## betyus11 (2016 December 26)

1


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

1


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

2


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

3


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

4


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

5


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

6


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

7


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

8


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

9


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

10


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

11


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

12


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

13


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

14


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

15


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

16


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

17


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

18


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

19


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

20


----------



## Ma11Sa11 (2016 December 26)

21


----------



## csacsa zotya (2016 December 27)

Most néztem meg az adataimat: 2013. óta ez a 7. hozzászólásom. Ha minden jól megy, 2022 körül állandó tag lehetek


----------



## csacsa zotya (2016 December 27)

De az is lehet, hogy belehúzok kicsit, mert korábban nagyon sok jó könyvet és zenét találtam itt.


----------



## csacsa zotya (2016 December 27)

Szívesen megosztanám a saját anyagaimat is, bár a többsége már fent van valamelyik fórumon.


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

köszi


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)




----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

abc


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

ggg


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

10


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

9


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

8


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

7


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

6


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

5


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

4


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

3


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

2


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

1


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

és kész


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

1


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

2


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

3


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

4


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

5


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

6


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

7


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

8


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

9


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

10


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

11


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

12


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

13


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

14


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

15


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

16


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

17


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

18


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

19


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

20


----------



## Joejt (2016 December 29)

17


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2016 December 30)

1


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2016 December 30)

2


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2016 December 30)

három


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2016 December 30)

négy


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2016 December 30)

őt


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2016 December 30)

hat


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

1


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

2


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

A nevetés olyan seprű, amivel lesöpörjük a szív pókhálóit.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

Minden út rögös, hol nem kísérnek barátok.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

Bocsánat nélkül vademberek lennénk.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

Tudni a nem-tudást, ez a legbölcsebb


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

A százszor semmi is csak semmi marad.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

A szeretet végtelen és tud várni.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

A tudatlanság néha áldás.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

Minden alku megfelezett nyereség.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

A zseni nyakon ragadja a sorsot.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

A betű kulcsa a szellemi kincstárnak.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

Nem a cél a fontos, hanem az út.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

Az örökké is csak illúzió.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

Halhatatlan vagyok. Egyelőre.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

Amire nincs gyógyír, az már gyógyult.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

Az élet nem más, mint kockázat


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

A múlt egyetlen varázsa az, hogy múlt


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

Embertelenségre csak az ember képes.


----------



## Kormicat (2016 December 31)

20


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

Sziasztok 1.


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

2. Hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

3. Hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

4. Hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

5. Hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

6. Hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

7. Hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

8. Hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

9. Hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

10. Hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

11.hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

12.hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

13.hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

14.hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

15.hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

16. Hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

17.hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

18. Hozzaszolas


----------



## Sinka Kitti (2017 Január 1)

19.hozzaszolas


----------



## hawerka (2017 Január 1)

aaa


----------



## hawerka (2017 Január 1)

bbb


----------



## hawerka (2017 Január 1)

dddddd


----------



## hawerka (2017 Január 1)

eeeeee


----------



## hawerka (2017 Január 1)

sokadik


----------



## hawerka (2017 Január 1)

és thaiföldet is. meg jamaicát.


----------



## hawerka (2017 Január 1)

a rántott húst, sültkrumplival, csemege uborkával.


----------



## hawerka (2017 Január 1)

Nem jó ami rossz...


----------



## hawerka (2017 Január 1)

én például bizonyos formában szeretem. rakottnak mondjuk.


----------



## hawerka (2017 Január 1)

a háború és békét nem olvastam el.


----------



## hawerka (2017 Január 1)

de Salvatore könyveket fogok olvasni majd. ha lesz rá időm.


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

het


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

8


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

9


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

10


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

11


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

12


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

13


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

14


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

15


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

16


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

17


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

18


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

19


----------



## Vásárhelyi Ibolya (2017 Január 2)

és 20


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

1


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

2


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

3


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

4


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

5


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

6


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

7


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

8


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

9


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

10


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

11


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

12


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

13


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

14


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

15


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

16


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

17


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

18


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

19


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

20


----------



## Teszic (2017 Január 2)

.


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

20


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

19


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

18


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

17


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

16


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

15


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

14


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

12


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

11


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

10


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

9


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

8


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

8


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

7


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

6


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

5


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

4


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

3


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

2


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

1


----------



## seemann (2017 Január 2)

9


----------



## ybcsy (2017 Január 2)

3


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

6


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

7


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

8


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

9


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

10 fele meg van.


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

11


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

12


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

13


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

- Milyen a villanyszerelő munkája?
- ???
- Feszültséggel teli. 14


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

Hogy hívják a vegetáriánus kínait?
- ???
- Snid-Ling.15


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

16


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

17


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

18


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

- Móricka, mi szeretnél lenni, ha nagy leszel?
- Katona!
- De hiszen azokat bármikor lelőheti az ellenség!
- Akkor ellenség szeretnék lenni!


----------



## bolcsi007 (2017 Január 3)

20


----------



## wiiccard (2017 Január 3)

Kedves ötlet.


----------



## wiiccard (2017 Január 3)

Élek is vele.


----------



## wiiccard (2017 Január 3)

És most már azt is látom, hogy 30 másodperc kell elteljen 2 hozzászólás között


----------



## wiiccard (2017 Január 3)

De már megint hamarabb kattintottam.


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Budapest


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Nem


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Az


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

2


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

E


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

G


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

N


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

K


----------



## wiiccard (2017 Január 5)

Diós kifli


----------



## wiiccard (2017 Január 5)

Mákos beigli


----------



## wiiccard (2017 Január 5)

Túrós táska


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

péksüti


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

sütés


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

sütőkemence


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

péklapát


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

hamu


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

tűztér


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

szikra


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

láng


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

gyújtós


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

keményfa


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

balta


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

erdőírtás


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

őserdő


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

trópusok


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

meleg


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

izzadás


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

folyadékvesztés


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

ivás


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

pohár


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

készlet


----------



## dora.laci (2017 Január 6)

kiárusítás


----------



## wiiccard (2017 Január 8)

akció


----------



## Kalatin (2017 Január 9)

Első


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

Misi1985 írta:


> Ha tél van mindig hideg van.


igen


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

dell111 írta:


> ebook


szerintem is


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

dell111 írta:


> ebook


+++


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

virita írta:


> A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


köszi


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


6


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

rsolya írta:


> hat ....


itt is


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

rsolya írta:


> hét


nálam is


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

8


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

9


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

10


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

11


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

12


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

Ács Zoltán írta:


> 12


13


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

Ács Zoltán írta:


> 13


14.....


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

15....


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

Ács Zoltán írta:


> nálam is


16


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

Ács Zoltán írta:


> +++


17


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

Ács Zoltán írta:


> igen


18


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

seemann írta:


> 3


19


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

seemann írta:


> 9


20


----------



## Ács Zoltán (2017 Január 9)

seemann írta:


> 1


21


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

cappucino


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

piritós


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

három a kislány


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

négy - észnél légy


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

öt görög


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

6


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

7


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

nyócker


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

ferencváros


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

10


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

tizenegy


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

12


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

13


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

14


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

15


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

16


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

17


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

18


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

19


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

20


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

21


----------



## blacklamb (2017 Január 15)

22


----------



## menyhart-fektiandrea2014 (2017 Január 17)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Németh Lázó (2017 Január 18)

Éljen éljen hurrá


----------



## Németh Lázó (2017 Január 18)

22


----------



## Czeglédi Csaba (2017 Január 22)

12


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

1


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen





NErzsi58 írta:


> 1


2


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

NErzsi58 írta:


> 2


3


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

négy


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

NErzsi58 írta:


> négy


öt


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

hat


NErzsi58 írta:


> öt


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

NErzsi58 írta:


> hat


hét


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

8


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

9


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

tíz


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

11


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

12


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

13


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

14


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

15


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

16


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

17


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

18


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

19


----------



## NErzsi58 (2017 Január 24)

20


----------



## ibab (2017 Január 24)

Sok érdekes és hasznos dolog található itt.


----------



## wiiccard (2017 Január 24)

VAjon letölteni is le lehet majd?


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)




----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

azt irja ki a készülék hogy nincs megfelelő jogosultságom mit tegyek?


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)




----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

er


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

rt


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

ert


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

jó lassú


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

heh


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

kojak


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

lyee


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

hert


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

kej


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

oklks


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

hhgh


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

okláj


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

hhhh


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

jjjj


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

4444


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

333


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

2222


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

1111


----------



## koc (2017 Január 25)

trtrt


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

1


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

2


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

3


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

4


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

5


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

6


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

7


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

8


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

9


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

10


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

11


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

12


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

13


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

14


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

15


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

16


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

17


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

18


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

19


----------



## MesiiVincze (2017 Január 25)

20


----------



## L.P.Kriszti (2017 Január 25)

1981


----------



## TomHolt (2017 Január 31)

Köszi az infot, hasznos kezdéshez


----------



## kaszesz (2017 Február 1)

abc


----------



## kaszesz (2017 Február 1)

def


----------



## kaszesz (2017 Február 1)

még egyet kommentelek


----------



## kaszesz (2017 Február 1)

már csak 5


----------



## kaszesz (2017 Február 1)

4


----------



## kaszesz (2017 Február 1)

3


----------



## kaszesz (2017 Február 1)

2


----------



## kaszesz (2017 Február 1)

1


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

1


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)




----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

2


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

4


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

e-book


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)




----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

e-book


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

e-book


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

5


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

6


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

7


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

8


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

9


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

1


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

2


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

3


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

4


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

5


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

6


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

7


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

8


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

11


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

9


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

10


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)




----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

11


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

12


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

13


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

14


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

15


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

16


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

17


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

18


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

19


----------



## tomahawk80 (2017 Február 2)

20


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)




----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

11


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

12


----------



## Bacskai Erika (2017 Február 2)

13


----------



## pirinyo34 (2017 Február 2)

Köszönet


----------



## pirinyo34 (2017 Február 2)

Óriási


----------



## pirinyo34 (2017 Február 2)

Segítség ez a 'kezdők' számára


----------



## pirinyo34 (2017 Február 2)

Örülök,hogy ide


----------



## pirinyo34 (2017 Február 2)

Sikerült találnom!


----------



## pirinyo34 (2017 Február 2)

Szép


----------



## pirinyo34 (2017 Február 2)

Idézetek!


----------



## pirinyo34 (2017 Február 2)

Hamarosan


----------



## pirinyo34 (2017 Február 2)

Teljes tag leszek


----------



## pirinyo34 (2017 Február 2)

Köszönet Nektek!


----------



## pirinyo34 (2017 Február 2)

Várom,


----------



## pirinyo34 (2017 Február 2)

Ezt vártam!


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


1.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 1.


2.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 2.


3.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 3.


4.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 4.


5.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 5.


6.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 6.


7.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 7.


8.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 8.


9.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 9.


10.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 10.


11.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 11.


12.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 12.


13.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

14.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 14.


15.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

16.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

17.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

Matika44 írta:


> 17.


18.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

19.


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Február 3)

A bűvös 20.


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

Nyitva tartás:


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

Baader


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

Kérjük


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

Kistávcsővel rendelkező


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

5. könnyen megtalálható


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

6. alábbiakban


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

7. szeretnénk


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

8. objektumot


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

9. szándékosan


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

10. listában


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

11. szereplő objektumok


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

12. sikerélményhez juttatják


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

13. kezdő megfigyelőt


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

14. látványosak


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

15. távcsővel vagy akár binokulárral


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

16. könnyű célpontot jelentenek


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

17. sötét, vidéki égbolton


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

18. Érdekességképpen egy-két nehezebb, kihívást jelentő objektum is a listán szerepel.


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

19. Sötét égen olyan közvetlen és közvetett fényektől mentes helyet értek


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

20. Az Epszilon Lyrae tulajdonképpen két csillag, melyek önmagukban is kettős rendszerek. Kis távcsövekben közepes és nagy nagyításokkal kellemes kihívást jelent a négyes rendszer felbontása


----------



## blglsl (2017 Február 4)

21. ez itten meg a ráadás


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

1


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

2


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

3


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

4


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

5


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

6


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

7


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

8


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

9


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

10


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

11


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

12


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

13


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

14


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

15


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

16


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

17


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

18


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

19


----------



## Shironohana (2017 Február 5)

20


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

egy


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

2


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

3


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

4


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

5


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

6


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

7


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

8


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

9


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

10


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

11


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

12


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

13


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

14


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

15


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

16


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

17


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

18


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

19


----------



## andika1976 (2017 Február 6)

20


----------



## fozita (2017 Február 8)

Alig várom, hogy végre én is teljes jogú tag lehessek!


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 8)

1


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 8)

2


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 8)

3


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 8)

4


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 8)

5


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 8)

5


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 8)

6


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

7


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

8


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

9


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

10


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

11


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

12


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

13


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

14


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

15


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

16


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

17


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

18


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

19


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

20


----------



## leblon (2017 Február 9)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## fozita (2017 Február 9)

újra itt


----------



## fozita (2017 Február 9)

9 - a szerencseszámom


----------



## fozita (2017 Február 9)

10 - Már a felénél járok!


----------



## fozita (2017 Február 9)

Már 13!!!


----------



## fozita (2017 Február 9)

14


----------



## fozita (2017 Február 9)

_15_


----------



## fozita (2017 Február 9)

Már 17 - megy ez


----------



## fozita (2017 Február 9)

18+


----------



## fozita (2017 Február 9)

19


----------



## fozita (2017 Február 9)

20


----------



## fozita (2017 Február 9)

Sikerült! Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget, végre állandó tag lehetek!


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Meggyőződésem, hogy az angol nyelvtan nekünk magyaroknak magyarul kell olvasnunk, értelmeznünk!


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Ha angolul olvasunk róla, nem biztos hogy meg tudjuk ragadni a lényeget.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Aki a nyelvtanról értékes információt tud szerezni angolul, az már tuja az angol nyelvtant!


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Az igeidők sokaságát is magyarul lehet könnyen érthetően megmagyarázni.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Egy kezdő angoltanulónak felfoghatatlan, hogy a magyar három igeidő helyet miért van oly sok az angolban.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Még a szenvedő szerkezeteket csak megérti, hiszen a múltban a mygar is használt szenvedő szerkezeteket.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Aki olvasott Jókait vagy bárkit a 19. századból az érzi a szenvedő szerkezeteket, jóllehet a magyarban már nem használatosak.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

A magyar tanárunk ezt így érzékeltette: "-etik", "-atik", "tetik", "tatik a magyarban nem használtatik!


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Lehet zsonglőrködni angolul a nyelvtantanításban, de én mindig eredményesebbnek találtam anyanyelvünkön.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

A hatvanas évek végén, amikor az audio-vizuális forradalom volt a nyelvtanításban, azt a tanárt, aki akár csak megnyikkant az angol órán magyarul, azt veszett embernek tartották. Kóklernek.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Természetesen az angol óra nem szólhat arról, hogy nyelvtant magyarárunk magyarul. De ha le van írva mindaz, amit megért a tanuló otthon olvasgatva, az előny.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

A Sequence of Tenses nehéz falat angolul.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Ezért kell magyarázat, rajz, táblázat róla


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Mindezt csak egyszer kell átbeszélni, aztán elég hivatkozni dolgokra.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

A say és tell különbsége is magyarul indokolható.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

A feltételes mód is jobban megragad táblázat segítségével.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Az egyetemi haladó angol tanításában hasznos egy jó angol/ amerikai napilap, hetilap.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Én szerettem (szeretem) az Economist-ot.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

A tanulók a kiadott cikket nem csak el kell hogy olvassák,


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

hanem össze is kell tudniuk foglalni a cikk lényegét angolul.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Vagy röviden, vagy bő lére eresztve, akinek már megy a beszéd.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Ugyan meglesz-e már a húsz hozzászólásom?


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Verset, szamárságokat nem akartam írni.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

A feltételt teljesítettem, hogy letölthessek.
Remélem komolyabb vitákat nem fognak kelteni megállapításaim.


----------



## torkosbela (2017 Február 12)

Juti 42 a könnyű végét fogta meg a dolognak, de érthető.


----------



## topikrisz (2017 Február 12)

csak meg lesz nekem is a 20


----------



## topikrisz (2017 Február 12)

remelem már nem sok van


----------



## topikrisz (2017 Február 12)

a tagságot azonnal megkapom?


----------



## topikrisz (2017 Február 12)

Valaki szereti az amarrikai focit ?


----------



## topikrisz (2017 Február 12)

meg van a 20 hozzaszólás még se vagyok állando tag


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Egész este keresem a topikokat.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Most ismerkedem a rendszerrel.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Megnéztem a galériát.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Nagyon szép képek vannak feltöltve


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

A csipkeverés különösen szép


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Az unokám is leselkedik, mi jót találunk.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Sajnos nagyra sikeredett ez a kép!


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Az unokám is amilyen aranyos, annyira huncut. Hű, de szeretem a zsiványkodását!


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Még csak a hozzászólások felénél járok!


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Nagyon kedves színészem volt Latinovics Zoltán


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Ady verseit szívesen hallgattam a tolmácsolásában.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Értettem a figyelmeztetést. A legértelmezhetőbb célom az, hogy meglegyen a húsz hozzászólásom.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Remélem ez megbocsájtható bűn.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Nem akarok már közömbös dolgokat írni, ezért valami személyes: nagyon szeeretem a diót. Valahogy úgy adódott, hogy a kertben vagy 40 diófát ültettem. Nemrég fordoltak termőre. Az egész család szereti atisztított, de még inkább a pirított dióbelet. Egészséges, mindenkinek ajánlom.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Feltöltöttem a dióról egy hozzászólást, de sajnos eltűnt.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Most mégis betöltődött. Szóval a dióval kapcsolatosan szívesen beszélgetnék, ha lenne érdeklődő.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Tavaly vetettem diót, most kis konténer zsákokban várják a tavaszt. Lett 230 darab kis fa.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 15)

Egy-két bejegyzéshez hozzászóltam. Igazság szerint nem a 20-as szám elérése miatt (de azért is), viszont érdekeltek a témák.


----------



## kele1973 (2017 Február 17)

5 éve halogatom a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## kele1973 (2017 Február 17)

Valahogy sosem tudtam erre rászánni magam, hogy össze-vissza írogassak, csak azért, hogy meglegyen a húsz.


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Érzem, hogy jó irányba haladok.


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

Az élet egy játék, minden percét élvezzük


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

Végtelen a lehetőségek száma.


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

Minden nap teszek valamit a jólétért.


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

Tudjuk elérni céljainkat.


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

Minden vízbe mártott test


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

annyit veszít a súlyából,


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

mint?


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

az általa kiszorított víz súlya


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

Ez az örök igazság


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

Ezt nem lehet megcáfolni


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

Mindegy milyen csodálatos ajándékkal lepsz meg valakit,


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

semmi nem helyettesítheti


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

az őszinteséget, hűséget,


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

elismerést, az időt,


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

nevetést, törődést


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

Vonulj félre,


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

ha valaki rád támad.


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

Csak ha már lehiggadt,


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

akkor hallgasd meg,


----------



## Charlie111 (2017 Február 17)

mit is szeretne mondani.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

h


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

h


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

1


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

3


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

midi


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

midi


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

Jobb egy napot élni tigrisként, mint ezer évet csíkos pizsamában.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

1


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

1


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

2. A nagyotmondás ellen a nagyothallás az egyetlen védelem.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

5


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

1


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

58


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

69885


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

3. Soha ne tulajdonítsd rosszindulatnak azt, amit a butasággal is kellőképpen meg lehet magyarázni!


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

8888


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

4. "Egy gramm hűség többet ér egy kiló intelligenciánál." Elbert Hubbard


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

oop


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

5. Aki nem tud táncolni, a zenekar rossz játékát okolja emiatt.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

521463


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

6. Bár üthetünk két legyet egy csapásra, de előtte érdemes elgondolkodni azon, milyen lesz utána a fal.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

88665


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

7. Isten minden madárnak ad hernyót, de nem teszi be a fészekbe, mint egy születésnapi meglepetést.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

64432


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

8. Összeszorított szájjal nem lehet enni.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

8675654


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

9. Általában a "majd holnap" a hét legzsúfoltabb napja.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

756453


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

10. Ha nem lehetsz jó példa, legyél elrettentő.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

22


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

56


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

11. Ne figyelj oda arra, hogy mit mondanak rólad! Az a fontos, amit a hátad mögött suttognak.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

42215


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

12. Félreértjük a magányt. Pedig csak Isten akar váltani velünk néhány szót négyszemközt.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

99


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

13. Mindannyian nevettek rajtam, mert más vagyok. Én pedig azért nevetek mindannyiótokon, mert egyformák vagytok.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

+65655


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

45210


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

14. A zsenialitás kijelöli az utat, a tehetség megteszi.


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

15. Mielőtt foghegyről beszélsz valakivel, előtte moss fogat!


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

zene


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

16. Elég edzés az nekem, hogy üldözöm a szerencsémet.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

zene


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

17. "Ha a játszmának vége, a király és a paraszt is ugyanabba a dobozba kerül vissza." olasz közmondás


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

45


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

4452


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

18. "A lelkesedés nagy hegymászó." Elbert Hubbard


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

88


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

521


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

19. A boldogságot nem lehet megtanulni vagy erőltetni. Bár a láb tanulja meg a lépéseket, de csak a lélek tud igazán táncolni.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

45210


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

65545


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

666


----------



## youlee5 (2017 Február 20)

20. Az idő minden sebet begyógyít, de plasztikai műtétet nem vállal.


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

5841235


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

22100


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

52252223


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

662233


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

33,,32
,


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

33
32


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

3
3


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

33232


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

3232,0,0,3


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

5555


----------



## Szabó István Bence (2017 Február 20)

45724


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

4116514641621


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

1


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

2


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

3


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

4


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

5


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

6


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

7


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

8


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

9


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

10


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

11


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 23)

köszike


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

Sziasztok, rég jártam itt, szóval én is beszámolok


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

1


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

2


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

.


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

4


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

5


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

6


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

7


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

8


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

9


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

10


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

11


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

12


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

13


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

14


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

15


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

16


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

17


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

18


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

19


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

20


----------



## Leveleki Róbert (2017 Február 25)

21


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Abc


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Deé


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Fggy


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Hií


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Jkl


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Lym


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Nny


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Oó


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Öő


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Pq


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Rssz


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Tty


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Uú


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Üű


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Vw


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Xy


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

Zzs


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

123


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

456


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

789


----------



## Lovasgabi (2017 Február 26)

1011


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

Szeretnék jogosultságot, úgy olvastam, 20 hozzászólás kell, ez az első.


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

Könnyűzenei kottákat keresek, de nem igazán férek hozzá semmihez.


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

Most kéne abbahagyni


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

elfutni, elrohanni


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

Érzem, hogy holnap már többé nem lehet.


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

upsz


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

Még vagy tizeöt


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

468


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

852


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

8965


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

236


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

965


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

111


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

222


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

333


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

444


----------



## Bevica (2017 Február 28)

555


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

1


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

2


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

3


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

4


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

5


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

6


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

7


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

8


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

9


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

10


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

Sziasztok. Szeretnék feltölteni már állandó tagoknak kért tatalmat, ezért most itt bejegyzéseket fogok írni.


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

Gróh Ilona könyveit sokan keresik. Én is .


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

De érdekelnek 3. osztályos nyelvtan és informatika tanításához segédletek is.


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal, sok hasznos információt tartalmaz.


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

Itt kereső robotok is tudnak nézelődni?


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

Köszönöm Zsuzsanna03, hogy létrehoztad ezt a fórumot az új tagoknak, mert én sem tudok feltölteni egyenlőre.


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

Két szál pünkösdrózsa kihajlott az útra,
El akart hervadni nincs ki leszakítsa.


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

Nem ám az a rózsa, ki a kertbe' nyílik,
Hanem az a rózsa, ki egymást szereti.


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

Nem szeretlek másért, két piros orcádért,
Szemed járásáért, szád mosolygásáért.


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

Adott Isten szekeret,
Szekeremnek kereket,
Üvegemnek feneket,
Abból iszom eleget.


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

A doktor is azt mondta,
Vizet ne igyak soha,
Mer' a vízbe' béka van,
Életemnek vége van.


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

Éva, szívem, Éva,
Most érik a szilva,
Terítve az alja, fölszedjük hajnalra.


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

13


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

14 Erdő, erdő, de magos a teteje,


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

15. Jaj de régen lehullott a levele,


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

16. Jaj de régen lehullott a levele,


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

17. Árva madár párját keresi benne.


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

18. Búza közé szállt a dalos pacsirta,


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

19. Mert odafönt a szemeit kisírta,


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

11


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Március 1)

20. Búzavirág,búzakalász árnyába',
Rágondolt a régi első párjára.


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

12


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

13


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

14


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

15


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

16


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

17


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

18


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

19


----------



## Carex76 (2017 Március 1)

20


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás6


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás7


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás8


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás9


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás10


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás11


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás12


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás13


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás14


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás15


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás16


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás17


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás18


----------



## Tóthné Szili Beatrix (2017 Március 1)

hozzászólás19


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

1


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

2


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

3


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

4


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

4


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

5


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

6


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

7


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

8


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

9


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

10


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

11


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

12


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

13


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

14


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

15


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

16


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

17


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

18


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

19


----------



## edi39 (2017 Március 3)

20


----------



## ramina (2017 Március 4)

Köszönjük.


----------



## ramina (2017 Március 4)

a


----------



## Varga Péter (2017 Március 5)

19.


----------



## Varga Péter (2017 Március 5)

Sziasztok.


----------



## vincenso21 (2017 Március 6)

midi es karaoket keresek segitsetek nagyon baro volt ez az oldal de most semmit nemtalalni


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

első


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

második


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

harmadik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

negyedik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

ötödik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

hatodik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

hetedik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

nyolcadik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

kilencedik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

tizedik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

tizenegyedik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

tizenkettedik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

tizenharmadik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

tizennegyedik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

tizenötödik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

tizenhatodik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

tizenhetedik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

huszadik


----------



## Poliali (2017 Március 9)

21


----------



## winny20 (2017 Március 15)

négy


----------



## winny20 (2017 Március 15)

három


----------



## winny20 (2017 Március 15)

kettő kell még


----------



## winny20 (2017 Március 15)

utolsó


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

1


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

2


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

3


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

4


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

5


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

6


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

7


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

8


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

már 9, ill még csak


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

10


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

11


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

12


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

13


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

14


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

15


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

16


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

17


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

már 18


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

19


----------



## ladyrs (2017 Március 15)

lalala már 20


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Március 19)

Ez nagy segítség, köszönöm!


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Március 19)

9


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Március 19)

10


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

1


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

2


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

3


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

4


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

5


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

6


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

7


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

8


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

9


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

10


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

11


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

12


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

13


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

14


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

15


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

16


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

17


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

18


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

19


----------



## Lamiindra (2017 Március 20)

20


----------



## Erzsébet76 (2017 Március 21)

10


----------



## Erzsébet76 (2017 Március 21)

11


----------



## Erzsébet76 (2017 Március 21)

12


----------



## Erzsébet76 (2017 Március 21)

13


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

Fable örökké


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

helló


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

ki tudja hányadik hsz a kellő mennyiséghez


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

Tolkien


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

10?


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

valami értelmes


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

mobiltelefon!


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

vajon hányadik hsz?


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

15


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

16


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

17


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

18


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

19


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

20


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

21


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

22


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

23


----------



## Elf1967 (2017 Március 21)

vagy ki tudja


----------



## vincenso21 (2017 Március 22)

1


----------



## vincenso21 (2017 Március 22)

4454545402485212424424242424


----------



## vincenso21 (2017 Március 22)

midi mid mid mid mid mid mid mdi mdi mid mid mid mid mid mid ?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## vincenso21 (2017 Március 22)

5555565656


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

20


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

19


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

18


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

17


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

16


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

15


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

14


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

13


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

12


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

11


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

10


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

helo


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

9


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

8


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

szia


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

7​


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

2017 03 27


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

23 32


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

6


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

23 33


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

5


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

1990


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

23 34


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

19000


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

4


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

matek


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

3


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

23 36


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

38


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

2


----------



## 1.618 (2017 Március 27)

1


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

???


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

matek


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

matek


----------



## mederberni (2017 Március 27)

matek


----------



## Lilaakac07 (2017 Március 31)

helló


----------



## Martel (2017 Március 31)

a


----------



## Martel (2017 Március 31)

b


----------



## Martel (2017 Március 31)

c


----------



## Martel (2017 Március 31)

d


----------



## Martel (2017 Március 31)

e


----------



## Martel (2017 Március 31)

f


----------



## Martel (2017 Március 31)

g


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

Ország


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

Város


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

Fiú


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

Lány


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

állat


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

növény


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

tárgy


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

fogalom


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

Imádom kimondani, hogy csacska


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

Azt is, hogy szöszmötöl


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

baktat


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

bóbita


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

csermely


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

derű


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

felleg


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

káprázat


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

naplemente


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

napkelte


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

lókötő


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

morcos


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

mormota


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

virág


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

rózsa


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

margaréta


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

hortenzia


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

gyöngyvirág


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

kála


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

Jácint


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

Begónia


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

Orchidea


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

Kankalin


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

Szellőrózsa


----------



## Fodrilla (2017 Március 31)

Dália


----------



## Réka2017 (2017 Április 1)

A szelídség: ellenállás. Nem csoda, hogy sokszor fölháborító.


----------



## Réka2017 (2017 Április 1)

Aki viszonozza a gyűlöletet, legyőzetett.


----------



## robi90 (2017 Április 1)

még még


----------



## Réka2017 (2017 Április 1)

Az ember egy természetellenes természeti lény.


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

"Tudománnyal és vallással fedjük be a felfogóképességünkben tátongó űröket, és úgy teszünk, mintha rendet csináltunk volna. És többnyire be is válik ez a tettetés. A felszínen szánkázunk, és fütyülünk az alanti mélységekre. Szitakötőként cikázunk ezer méter mély tavakon, zavaros útvonalakat követve értelmetlen célok felé. Amíg fel nem nyúl valami a hideg ismeretlenségből, hogy lerántson bennünket. A legnagyobb hazugságokat magunknak tartogatjuk. Azt játsszuk, hogy istenek vagyunk, mi hozzuk meg a döntéseket, s az áramlat a mi nyomdokvizünk. Úgy teszünk, mintha elszakadtunk volna a vadontól. Úgy teszünk, mintha uralmunk megalapozott volna, mintha a civilizáció több volna merő máznál, mintha a belátás a legsötétebb helyeken is kalauzunkként szolgálhatna."


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

2


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Lecsó


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Mákos guba


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Babgulyás


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Szilvás gombóc


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Túrórudi


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Zöldalma


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Bundás kenyér


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Túróscsusza


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Harcsapaprikás


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Marhapörkölt


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Palacsinta


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Lángos


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Nagyfröccs


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Sült keszeg


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Velőspirítós


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Tiramisu


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Tökfőzelék


----------



## Findalas (2017 Április 2)

Kovászos uborka


----------



## robi90 (2017 Április 4)

király az oldal


----------



## helsi (2017 Április 5)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## helsi (2017 Április 5)

hhzzkgh


----------



## helsi (2017 Április 5)

kell még néhány


----------



## helsi (2017 Április 5)

még 8


----------



## helsi (2017 Április 5)

7


----------



## helsi (2017 Április 5)

6


----------



## helsi (2017 Április 5)

5


----------



## helsi (2017 Április 5)

4


----------



## helsi (2017 Április 5)

3333


----------



## helsi (2017 Április 5)

2


----------



## helsi (2017 Április 5)

jippi


----------



## helsi (2017 Április 5)

még egy?


----------



## bepa789 (2017 Április 6)

7


----------



## bepa789 (2017 Április 6)

8


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

1


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

2


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

3


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

4


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

5


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

6


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

7


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

8


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

9


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

10


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

11


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

12


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

13


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

14


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

15


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

16


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

17


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

18


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

19


----------



## Sipos-Schmidt Klára (2017 Április 6)

20


----------



## Váradi Tamás (2017 Április 7)

1


----------



## Váradi Tamás (2017 Április 7)

2


----------



## Váradi Tamás (2017 Április 7)

Szabó István Bence írta:


> midi


köszi


----------



## Váradi Tamás (2017 Április 7)

Szabó István Bence írta:


> midi


köszi


----------



## Váradi Tamás (2017 Április 7)

Szabó István Bence írta:


> 22


köszi


----------



## Váradi Tamás (2017 Április 7)

Szabó István Bence írta:


> 56


köszi


----------



## Váradi Tamás (2017 Április 7)

5


----------



## Váradi Tamás (2017 Április 7)

Hi


----------



## Váradi Tamás (2017 Április 7)

7


----------



## Váradi Tamás (2017 Április 7)

8


----------



## Váradi Tamás (2017 Április 7)

9


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

1


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

2


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

3


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

4


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

5


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

6


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

7


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

8


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

9


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

10


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

11


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

12


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

13


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

14


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

15


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

16


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

17


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

18


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

19


----------



## erika7777 (2017 Április 7)

20


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

egy


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Kettős


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Tri


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Quattro


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Ötös


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Hatot


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Hetet


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Nyolc


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Kilences


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Tized


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Tíz és egy


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Tizenkettes


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Háromtíz


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

tizennégy


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Zenöt


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Zenhat


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Zenhetes


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

Zennyolc


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

zenkilenc


----------



## Kovacs Zsuzs (2017 Április 8)

huszas


----------



## kowwi (2017 Április 9)

jó


----------



## Valnov (2017 Április 9)

1


----------



## Valnov (2017 Április 9)

2


----------



## Valnov (2017 Április 9)

3


----------



## Valnov (2017 Április 9)

Rejtő Jenő


----------



## Lupus16 (2017 Április 9)

1234


----------



## Lupus16 (2017 Április 9)

456


----------



## Lupus16 (2017 Április 9)

789


----------



## Lupus16 (2017 Április 9)

101112


----------



## Lupus16 (2017 Április 9)

131415


----------



## Lupus16 (2017 Április 9)

131415


----------



## Lupus16 (2017 Április 9)

141213


----------



## Lupus16 (2017 Április 9)

4546474


----------



## csokirém (2017 Április 9)

"Becsületesnek lenni a legjobb üzlet."
..azért mondta, mert nem ismerte Mészáros Lőrincet, és felbujtóját.


----------



## robi90 (2017 Április 12)




----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

Ha férfi vagy légy férfi


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

S ne hitvány gyönge báb


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

mit kény és kedv szerint lök a sors idébb odább


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

robi90 írta:


>


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

Szeretem a lovakat!


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

Dr. Olasz Imre írta:


> Szeretem a lovakat!


xxxxx


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

Szeretem a magyar nótát


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

12345


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

abcde


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

szép vagy Magyarország


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

boci, boci tarka


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

9 kis gólya


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

Hosszú fekete haj


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

gólya gólya gilice


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

szépen úszik a vad kácsa


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

Lova lovaclova a viszi messzire


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

daru madár


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

nem nem soha


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

kuvasz kutya


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

Puli kutya


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

Komondor


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

magyar agár


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

mudi


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

pumi


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

erdélyikopó


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

szürkemarha


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

bivaly


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

gidrán


----------



## Dr. Olasz Imre (2017 Április 13)

nóniusz


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

1


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

2


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

3


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

4


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

5


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

6


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

7


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

8


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

9


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

10


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

11


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

12


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

13


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

14


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

15


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

16


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

17


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

18


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

19


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Április 16)

20


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

ide


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Április 17)

Attila cz1 írta:


> ide



Igen, ide.


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

12345678901234567890


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

kutbnz


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

ddgtre


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

rendben


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

Holl lehet meg nézne hogy menyi pontom van


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

1234567890


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

menyit koll várni 48 érát


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

liztre


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

bvcx


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

fddsa


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

12345678910


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Április 17)

Attila cz1 írta:


> Holl lehet meg nézne hogy menyi pontom van



Kattints a nevedre ott látod. Egyébként 13


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

19 20 21


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

1


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

2


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

3


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

4


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

5


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

6


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

7


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

8


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

és most kell várni 48 érát mért


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Április 17)

Remélem bejutok holnap


----------



## robi90 (2017 Április 18)

az az élyen hát akkor


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

egy


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

- Tudsz játszani?
- Tudok.
- És szeretsz is?
- És szeretlek is.
(Fodor Ákos)


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

"IRODALOM. Szó és csend. Mint a víz: két hidrogén és egy oxigén. Sok csend, kevés szó."

(Cserna-Szabó András)


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

a remény természete:

A tél nem tart örökké;
a tavasz nem marad el.

(Hal Borland)


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

"A folyók pontosan tudják, nem kell sietni: egyszer úgyis odaérünk."
(Joan Powers)


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

A boldogság útszéli szemét,
szedhet eleget, ki lenyújtja kezét,
az érlelő kínt kell megérdemelni.

(Weöres Sándor)


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

Soha ne válaszolj, amikor mérges vagy!
Soha ne ígérj, amikor boldog vagy!
Soha ne dönts, amikor szomorú vagy!


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

Fodor Ákos: Három negatív szó

nincs
semmi 
baj


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

"Ne küzdj túl erősen. A legjobb dolgok váratlanul történnek."
(G.G.Márquez)


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

Két méter fölött
mindegy: milyen mély a víz.
- Tudsz úszni, vagy sem.

(Fodor Ákos)


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

Fodor Ákos: Szerelem

ahogy a szél meglebbenti a függönyt:
nem a függöny, nem a szél. A lebbenés


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

József Attila: Két hexameter

Mért legyek én tisztességes? Kiterítenek úgyis!
Mért ne legyek tisztességes! Kiterítenek úgyis.


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

Szónál szebbet súgsz,
kezdete és vége nincs,
ölelsz, ölellek.
(Fodor Ákos)


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

És most lefényképezkedünk, 
Hogy mindörökre meglegyünk.
(Tandori)


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

Ne várj nagy dolgot életedbe,
Kis hópelyhek az örömök.
Szitáló halk szirom-csodák,
Rajtuk át Isten szól: jövök.
(Reményik Sándor)


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

öt


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

Rendez-vous. Only mountains never meet.


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

Olyan verset írok nektek,
meghíztok tőle, ha esztek,
nesztek!


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

Ha küzdesz, veszíthetsz. Ha nem küzdesz, veszítettél.


----------



## Kiss-Huszti Judit (2017 Április 18)

Fodor Ákos: Egy ajándék elhárítása

Ne adj igazat. 
Neked túl sokba kerül;
nekem meg épp van.


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

1


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

2


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

3


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

4


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

5


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

6


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

7


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

8


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

9


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

10


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

11


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

12


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

13


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

14


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

15


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

16


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

17


----------



## ramina (2017 Április 19)

18


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 19)

nagyon - vagy sehogy


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 19)

*MEGOLDÓDIK *
gyógyíthatatlan
halandóság a bajom
és orvossága


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 19)

3.
*JÉGEN*
Ahogy elérem:
megfognám – tovább lököm.
Lehet nevetni.


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 19)

*ALTATÓ*
minden veszteség
fájdalombacsomagolt
megkönnyebbülés

4


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 19)

*SZABADSÁG *
távolodóban
hirdetem hűségesen:
csillagot, fénye
5


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 19)

*CIVILIZÁCIÓ*
forgóajtó áll
a sivatagban. Aki6
kikerüli: nincs


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 19)

*A SZERETETT*
hő nélkül ragyog:
tűzfényt, vízfényt visszaver:
nincs története
7


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Valami árnyék
megtaposta árnyamat
- nehezteljek rá?
8


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Hozzám tartozol
- nekem: nem.
9


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Van határ, ami attól van,
hogy meghúzzák, kijelölik.
Van természetes határ
- még az sem
változhatatlan.
És van, ami csak akkor és attól,
de attól fogva mindörökre létezik,
hogy megsértettük:
magunkban.
10


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Hála azoknak, 
akik elhagytak. Bántott
- nem én bántottam.
11


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Üzenet az urnából

Alapjában véve elégetett vagyok.


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

A friss ablaküvegek is
saját szobádat tükrözik:
befelé nyílnak, mint az álmok
- mutatva, mekkora a világod.




13


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

A rosszat is? - jó.
De, hogy a Legjobbat is
meg lehet szokni!
14


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Tavasz, Hatalmas!
Egyfelé menet: röpít.
Másként: földhöz csap.
15


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Bizakodj - lévén
helyzetünk mindenkor a
l e g pillanatnyibb.
16


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Ha elmondanám:
miért becsüllek nagyra:
vérig sérthetne.
17


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Rajtam úgy segíts:
gondjaimból részt ne végy,
csak tudd, hogy vannak.

18


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Amikor szívem
gyáva és agyam lusta:
véleményem van.
19


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Bárhogyan törekedj:
nem moshatod ma le
a holnapi mocskot.
20


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Az idő - ha van -
tágul-görbül, mint a tér:
mosttól mostig tart.
21


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Változat 

üvegesedem. 
Tisztán tartom magam, hogy 
mögém is láthass 

22


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Axióma 

ki nem vigasztal 
meg, mikor megbántottad, 
az nem is szeret 

23


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

A kérés 

s ha addig élek 
is: inkább engem hagyj el, 
mint magad, Kedves! 

24


----------



## Kiskakukk5 (2017 Április 20)

Mindennapi teszt-kérdés 

Látod-e még azt, 
amit nézel, vagy már csak 
tudod: „ott” „az” „van”?
25


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

To eat the world's due, by the grave and thee.


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Pity the world, or else this glutton be


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Within thine own bud buriest thy content


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

And only herald to the gaudy spring


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Thou that art now the world's fresh ornament


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Thy self thy foe, to thy sweet self too cruel


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Making a famine where abundance lies


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

But thou contracted to thine own bright eyes


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

His tender heir might bear his memory


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

But as the riper should by time decease


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

That thereby beauty's rose might never die


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

From fairest creatures we desire increase


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Love yourself first and everything else falls into line. You really have to love yourself to get anything done in this world.


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Love is a friendship set to music.


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Your task is not to seek for love, but merely to seek and find all the barriers within yourself that you have built against it.


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

The best and most beautiful things in this world cannot be seen or even heard, but must be felt with the heart.


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

A kiss is a lovely trick designed by nature to stop speech when words become superfluous


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Lots of people want to ride with you in the limo, but what you want is someone who will take the bus with you when the limo breaks down.


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Love starts with a hug, grows with a kiss, and ends with a tear


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

The spaces between your fingers are meant to be filled with mine.


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

You’ve gotta dance like there’s nobody watching,
Love like you’ll never be hurt,
Sing like there’s nobody listening,
And live like it’s heaven on earth.


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Not having that, which, having, makes them short


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Love is a smoke raised with the fume of sighs


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Being purged, a fire sparkling in lovers' eyes


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Being vexed a sea nourish'd with loving tears


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

What is it else? a madness most discreet


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

A choking gall, and a preserving sweet


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

With Cupid's arrow. She hath Dian's wit


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

She will not stay the siege of loving terms


----------



## 0livia (2017 Április 23)

Beauty too rich for use, for earth too dear


----------



## Steery (2017 Április 23)

Te jó ég milyen filmet nézek éppen.Holnapra totális agyfagyást fogok kapni.


----------



## robi90 (2017 Április 24)

megyek megyek


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

Első


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

Egy vicc:
A híres fotóst vendégségbe hívják. A vacsora után a háziasszony beszélgetésbe elegyedik vele:


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

- Gratulálok a képeihez, nagyon szépek! Biztosan jó fényképezőgépe van.


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

Erre a fotós:


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

- Gratulálok a vacsorához, nagyon finom volt! Biztosan nagyon jó fazekai vannak!
vicc vége


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

Újabb vicc:
Pasi a konditeremben odamegy az edzőhöz:


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

- Melyik gépet kell használnom, hogy fel tudjam szedni azt a szőke csajt?


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

- A bankautomatát a bejáratnál!


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

Vicc vége


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

Újabb vicc:
- Doktor úr, ma nagyon sokat operált, kivett egy vakbelet, bőrátültetést végzett, sőt, még levágott egy lábat is.


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

- Hát igen, kollegina…


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

- Csak egy apró dolgot felejtett el, … váltani közben a betegeket.


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

Újabb vicc: 
Egy ügyvéd meghal, és Szent Péter elé kerül. Kérdezi tőle:


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

- Miért kellett ilyen fiatalon meghalnom?


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

- Fiatalon? - csodálkozik Szent Péter - Hiszen az ügyfeleidnek felszámolt munkaórák szerint már legalább 168 éves vagy!


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

vicc: A tanár felelteti Mórickát:


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

- Móricka honnan jön az áram?


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

- Az őserdőből.


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

- Ezt miből gondolod?


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

- Mert amikor a múltkor elment az áram, apa azt mondta már megint lekapcsolták az áramot ezek a majmok.


----------



## HanSolo_sw (2017 Április 24)

- Mi a különbség a Mikulás és a japánok között???


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

Ez itt nagyon jó ötlet, én folyamatosan töltöttem fel képregényeket, most meg nem férek hozzá a képregényes fórumhoz.


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

Szeretnék része lenni az oldalnak .


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

Van olyan, hogy bizonyos hozzászólási szám esetén jelenik meg egy fórum ?


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

Remélem ez működik !!


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

Mindenkinek nagyon szép napot kívánok.


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

Ha küzdesz, veszíthetsz. Ha nem küzdesz, veszítettél.


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

Bárhogyan is tornyosulnak fölöttünk a fekete fellegek , mögöttük mindig ott ragyog a nap , és a fénye előbb-utóbb áttöri a sötétséget.
Nagy kedvencem !!


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

12.


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

13


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

14


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

15


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

16


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

17


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

18


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

19


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

20 !!!!!!!


----------



## venom75 (2017 Április 27)

21 !


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

Ez


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

egy


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

nagyon


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

hasznos


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

topik.


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

1


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

2


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

3


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

4


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

5


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

Mint nagy kalap, borult reám a kék ég,
és hű barátom egy akadt: a köd.
Rakott tálak között kivert az éhség,
s halálra fáztam rőt kályhák előtt.
Amerre nyúltam, csak cserepek hulltak,
s szájam széléig áradt már a sár,
utam mellett a rózsák elpusztultak
s lehelletemtől megfakult a nyár,
csodálom szinte már a napvilágot,
hogy néha még rongyos vállamra süt,
én, ki megjártam mind a hat világot,
megáldva és leköpve mindenütt.


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

Fagyos mezőkön birkóztam a széllel,
ruhám csupán egy fügefalevél,
mi sem tisztább számomra, mint az éjjel,
mi sem sötétebb nékem, mint a dél.
A matrózkocsmák mélyén felzokogtam,
ahogy a temetőkben nevetek,
enyém csak az, amit a sárba dobtam,
s mindent megöltem, amit szeretek.
Fehér derével lángveres hajamra
s halántékomra már az ősz feküdt,
s így megyek, fütyülve egymagamban,
megáldva és leköpve mindenütt.


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

A győztes ég fektette rám a sátrát,
a harmattól kék lett a homlokom
s így kergettem a Istent, aki hátrált,
s a jövendőt, amely az otthonom.
A hegytetőkön órákig pihentem,
s megbámultam az izzadt kőtörőt,
de a dómok mellett fütyülve mentem,
s kinevettem a cifra püspököt:
s ezért csak csók és korbács hullott árva
testemre, mely oly egyformán feküdt
csipkés párnák között és utcasárban,
megáldva és leköpve mindenütt.


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

S bár nincs hazám, borom, se feleségem
és lábaim között a szél fütyül:
lesz még pénzem és biztosan remélem,
hogy egy nap nékem minden sikerül.
S ha meguntam, hogy aranytálból éljek,
a palotákat megint otthagyom,
hasamért kánkánt járnak már a férgek,
és valahol az őszi avaron,
egy vén tövisbokor aljában, melyre
csak egy rossz csillag sanda fénye süt:
maradok egyszer, François Villon, fekve,
megáldva és leköpve mindenütt.


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

A vén kalappal ferdén homlokában,
amíg övében sandán ült a tőr,
és két jó lábán kissé ingadozva
(a rum tette ezt s az átkozott likőr)
ez volt Pierre, a vörös Coquillard,
ki orránál vezetett minden zsarut,
s mert mindenütt ott volt és nem volt sehol:
a törvény miatta már rég nem aludt.


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

Még egy ringyót sem tudott sírni látni:
magával vitte, ha horgászni ment,
s csak a templom előtt hagyta magára,
hogy imádkozzék egyedül odabent.
A szegényektől nem vett el egy fityinget,
vadászni csak a gazdagokra járt:
s ha valaki ezt nem hiszi el, mondjátok:
Pierre volt ez, a vörös Coquillard.


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

És mikor ő lett a rablóvezérünk
és pofája sebhellyel volt tele:
akkor mindig tudtuk, hogy miből élünk,
és senkinek sem lett üres a zsebe,
akkor egyszerre miénk lett a város,
s velünk táncolt egész éjjel a bár,
de amikor a zsaruk megjelentek:
csak volt Pierre, a vörös Coquillard.


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

A hasunkat kaláccsal puhítottuk,
s a pálinkában sohsem volt hiány,
s azt híreszteltük: a széles világon
nincsen hozzája hasonló zsivány.
De a hóhérnak ez már rég nem tetszett,
csak ült a varjak közt s azt mondta: rája vár,
és önmagát hozzá vendégül hítta
akkor Pierre, a vörös Coquillard.


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

S a bitót nézte, mely alatt várt a féreg,
s övét, melyben már rég nem ült a tőr,
szemébe akkor majdhogy egy könny tévedt
(a rum tette ezt s az átkozott likőr)
és nyakát szépen a kötélbe dugta,
hiszen a hóhér is csak proletár,
s mikor kettétört a nyakcsigolyája:
csak volt Pierre, a vörös Coquillard.

*
*


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

Na még egyet


----------



## Jason B. (2017 Április 27)

Ott ült a Császár. Dús hajában
hét csillag volt a diadém.
Rabszolganépek térden állva
imádták, barna köldökén
a Göncöl forgott, válla balján
lámpásnak állt a holdkorong:
de a bohóc sírt trónja alján:
"Mit sírsz" - rivallt reá - "bolond,
nincs szív, mit kardom át ne járna,
enyém a föld!" ... S hogy este lett,
egy csontváz tántorgott eléje
s elfújta, mint a porszemet.
- Kényúrként éltünk mindahányan,
s az évek szálltak, mint a percek,
véred kiontott harmatával
irgalmazz nékünk, Jézus Herceg!


----------



## robi90 (2017 Április 27)

eeeeeeeéikikl,kh


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Április 27)

Köszönöm szépen a tájékoztatást! Nem is tudtam erről!
Széles Krisztina


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Április 27)

Nincs sem rangsor, sem rendszer abban, amit az ember igazán szeret. Az csak úgy ott van.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Április 27)

A szeretet azt jelenti, hogy akár több lépést is hátrálsz azért, hogy a másiknak örömet szerezz.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Április 27)

Ne gondoljátok, hogy irányíthatjátok a szeretet útját, mert a szeretet, ha méltónak talál rá, maga irányítja majd a ti útjaitokat.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Április 27)

Sokkal könnyebb azt szeretni, akivel jót tettünk, mint azt, akivel rosszat.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Április 27)

A szeretet a legnagyobb erő, amitől a legkeményebb kő is porrá omlik.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Április 27)

Ha a szeretet ereje melengeti a lelked, többre nincs is szükséged.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Április 27)

Aki szeretve van, annak mindene van, akinek meg néma könyörgéssel kell egy küszöbön üldögélnie, az jó esetben is csak kegyelemajándékokon tengődhet egész életében.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Április 27)

Nincs megindítóbb látvány az odaadó, megingathatatlan szeretetnél.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Április 27)

Remélem így sikerül!


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

Szóval itt lehet számolni is akár?


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

2?


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

3?


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

4?


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

5!


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

6


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

7


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

8


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

9


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

10


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

11


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

12


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

13


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

14


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

15


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

16


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

17


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

18


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

19


----------



## Valakimár Használjaanevem (2017 Április 28)

húsz! na ezzel megvolnánk


----------



## midi nyalánkság (2017 Április 29)

Kinek a pap kinek a paplan!!


----------



## midi nyalánkság (2017 Április 29)

Légy mindíg önmagad!!


----------



## midi nyalánkság (2017 Április 29)

Ne bánts másokat!!


----------



## midi nyalánkság (2017 Április 29)

Egy híján 20!! ??


----------



## midi nyalánkság (2017 Április 29)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!


----------



## midi nyalánkság (2017 Április 29)

kicsi a bors de b....a meg a anyját aki kerget!!


----------



## midi nyalánkság (2017 Április 29)

aki másnak vermet ás saját maga bele potty!!


----------



## midi nyalánkság (2017 Április 29)

Nem félünk a farkastól a farkatlan meg úgyse bánt!!


----------



## robi90 (2017 Május 1)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkk,,,,


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

llllááá


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

12


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

J


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

222


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

Allergiás vagyok...


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

Holnap elmegyek a dokihoz...


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

Tv-zek....


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

9


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

10


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

hohoho


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

12


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

13


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

14


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

jkjkjkjkjkjuhuhuh


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

éééé


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

lllllll


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

bbbbbbb


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

19


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

202020202020


----------



## hannuka101 (2017 Május 1)

2121212121


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 2)

Én is próbálkozom 1.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 2)

Próbálkozás 2.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 2)

Próbálkozás 3.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 2)

Próba 4


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 2)

Próba 5.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 2)

Próba 6.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 2)

Próba 7.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 2)

Próba 8.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 2)

Próba 9.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 2)

Próba 10 - Jaj itt a fele!


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 2)

1


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 2)

2


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 2)

3


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 3)

Próba 11.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 3)

Próba 12.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 3)

Próba 13.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 3)

Próba 14.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 3)

Próba 15.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 3)

Próba 16.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 3)

Próba 17.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 3)

Próba 18.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 3)

Próba 19.


----------



## Szendrei György (2017 Május 3)

Próba 20.


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 3)

4


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 3)

5


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 3)

6


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 3)

7


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 3)

8


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 3)

9


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 3)

10


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 3)

11


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 4)

12


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 4)

13


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 4)

14


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 4)

15


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 4)

16


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 4)

17


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 5)

18


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 5)

19


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 5)

20


----------



## Bécibohóc (2017 Május 5)

21


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen1


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen2


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen3


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen04


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen050


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen60


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen0700


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

nem080


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igenn90


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

rendben100x


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

rendben11 0


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

rendben12 0 aaaaa


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen14


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen 1500xx


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen1622221


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen17m mmmm


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen18uuud


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen19aaaav


----------



## Takkat55 (2017 Május 5)

igen20mmmmmmmvvv


----------



## record (2017 Május 6)

Én már tag vagyok?


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

1


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

2


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

3


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

4


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

5


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

6


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

7


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

8


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

9


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

10


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

11


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

12


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

13


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

14


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

15


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

16


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

... mozdulatlan némaságban
zizzen egy hulló falevél...


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

17


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

2


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

*Ülök a titok tengere szélén
és lábam belelógatom.*


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

18


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

Ez az intelligencia legjobb fokmérője: akinek van humora, buta már nem lehet.


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

A mosoly olyan, mint egy bátorító, gyöngéd ölelés, mellyel élni segítjük egymást.


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

A fantázia a legerősebb módja, hogy elszökj a valóság elől.


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

Az élet értelmét keresni időpocsékolás, talán csak élvezni kell az életet, és az épp elég.


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

Megbocsátani csakis egy erős ember képes, aki ráadásul ismeri a másik és önmaga lelkét is! Gyengeségből, gyávaságból, koldus-félelemből megbocsátani nem lehet!


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

Az emberi agy már csak ilyen (...). Mintákat hoz létre ott, ahol semmi nincs. Okozatokat lát a káoszban. Történeteket ír, hogy kitöltse a hézagokat. E célból jött létre. Lételeme a hazugság. Ahogy az is, hogy elhiggye azt.


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

Tudod, hogy mi a színház? (...) A megszülető gondolat. A ki nem mondott igazság, amit akkor érzel, amikor kaptál egy pofont, szerelem minden gyötrelmével.


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

19


----------



## D.Renátó (2017 Május 6)

20


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

*“Tömött buszon utazunk kétéves kislányommal. A gyerek nyűgös, így megígérem neki, hogy mesélek. “Jóóó!” sikítozik, és felcsillan a szeme, “azt mondd, amelyikben a kurta farkú malac kúr!”*


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

*“- Anya, amikor te lefekszel aludni, kivel bújsz össze?*
*– Apával.*
*– Őt öleled?*
*– Igen.*
*– Ő a te állatod?”*


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

*“Kislány: Mami sütött fagyit.*
*Óvónő: Hol sütötte, a sütőben?*
*Kislány: Nem, a hűtőben.”*


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

*“A málna, az egy gyümölcs, a bálna pedig egy delfin.”*


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

*“Gyerek: – Anya, van nekünk piténk?*
*Anya: – Nincsen. Pitét ennél?*
*Gyerek: – Nem enni! Hanem, mint ahogy a szúnyog lerakja a pitéit…”*


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

*“Gyerek: – Anya, rajzolj egy cicát! Ide. Úgy, hogy erre nézzen! Ne arra! Mondom, hogy erre. Nem jó annak a lába! De hová rajzolod? Nem oda mutattam! IDE! Anya. Te nem is tudsz cicát rajzolni.”*


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

*“Anya: – Látod, a halacskához az akváriumban sosem megy az anyukája, állandóan ott van az oviban, mégsem sír. *
*Gyerek: – De nem is csípi oda az ujját a szék!”*


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

*“Megettem a RETEKET.*
*Nem reteket, hanem RETKET.*
*Nagyon finom a RETKET…”*


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

*“Alkudozás az esti elalvással kapcsolatban: *
*– Este majd itt fogok aludni veletek! Kölcsön jövök hozzátok!”*


----------



## Chrysstie (2017 Május 6)

*“Amikor szeret valaki, akkor máshogy mondja ki a neved. Valahol érzed, hogy az ő szájában biztonságban van a neved.”*
*Zsolti – 4 éves*


----------



## zsanber (2017 Május 8)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Május 8)

☺


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Május 8)

Jó estét


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Május 8)

Mi újság?


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Május 8)

Idézet


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Május 8)

Asd


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Május 8)

123


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Május 8)

987


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Május 8)

17.üzenet


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Május 8)

18


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Május 8)

19


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Május 8)

20


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Május 8)

21


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


1


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

2.3.


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

3


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

4.
,


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

55555555555


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

6666666


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

77777


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

888888


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

9


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

10


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Szeretnék e-book letöltést ❤


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Új tag


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

,,,új tag


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

❤új tag


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

uj tag


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Szeretnek


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Új tag vsgyok


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Új tag


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Új tag


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Új tag vagyok


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Új tag


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Új tag vagyok


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Új tag


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Új tag


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Új tag vagyok


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Új tag vagyok


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Új tag vagyok ❤


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 9)

Új tag


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

11


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

12


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

13


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

14


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

15


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

16


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

17


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

18


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

19


----------



## Takó Viktória (2017 Május 9)

20


----------



## robi90 (2017 Május 9)

wwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Az öregedés nem véd meg a szerelemtől, de a szerelem bizonyos fokig megvéd az öregedéstől."
_*Jeanne Moreau*_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

Ügyes vagyok? Remélem jól értettem a tájékoztatódat, tehát mindenféléről irhatok, ami nem sértő. H a félreértettem bocsánat!


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Az a férfi, aki biztonságosan képes vezetni, miközben egy csinos lányt csókol, egyszerűen nem szentel kellő figyelmet a csóknak."
_*Albert Einstein*_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"A szerelem lényege nem az egymás iránti kíváncsiság, hanem az egy irányba való törekvés."
_*Antoine de Saint-Exupéry*_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Ha száz évig fogsz élni, akkor én száz év mínusz 1 napig, hogy egyetlen napot se kelljen nélküled élnem."
*A. A. Milne*


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"A szerelem sokkal jobb, ha nem vagy házas."
_*Maria Callas*_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

Még egy pár gondolat, idézet a szerelemről.


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"A szerelem elűzi az időt. Az idő a szerelmet."
_*Annie Girardot*_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"A szerelem egyenlet két ismeretlennel."
_*Karinthy Frigyes*_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Én nem tudom, mi ez, de jó nagyon,
Fájása édes, hadd fájjon, hagyom.
Ha balgaság, ha tévedés, legyen,
Ha szerelem, bocsásd ezt meg nekem!"
_* Juhász Gyula *_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Valaki első szerelmének lenni nagyszerű lehet, de legutolsónak maga a tökély."
*Cathy Kelly*


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Találkoztam egy olyan emberrel, aki betölti az életemet, sőt aki nemcsak betölti, hanem meg is koronázta ezt azzal, hogy két gyönyörű gyermeknek adott életet. És én azóta erre rendkívüli módon vigyázok. Ezt nem lehet kiérdemelni. Ez vagy megadatik kegyként, vagy éppenséggel nem adatik meg. Egyetlen dolgot lehet csinálni, tisztában lenni vele, hogy milyen kincs az, amit kaptunk, és megpróbálni méltónak lenni hozzá."
*Darvas Iván*


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

Most egy kicsit másról is, mint szerelemről


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"A türelem rengeteg gyakorlást igényel."
_*Paulo Coelho*_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Évek kellenek a bizalom kiépítéséhez, de elég néhány másodperc a lerombolásához."
_*Paulo Coelho*_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Nem mindig elég, ha megbocsát nekünk valaki. Az esetek többségében te vagy, akinek meg kell bocsátani magadnak."
_*Paulo Coelho*_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Igaz, hogy nem tudjuk igazán, mink van, amíg el nem veszítjük, de az is igaz, hogy nem tudjuk, mi az, ami hiányzik, amíg nem birtokoljuk."
_*Paulo Coelho*_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Egyetlen perc kell, hogy megsértsünk valakit, egy óra, hogy megkedveljen minket, egy nap, hogy megszeressük, de egy egész élet, hogy elfelejtsük."
_*Paulo Coelho*_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Képzeld magad mindig a másik helyébe. Ha szűkösen érzed magad a bőrében, valószínűleg neki is szűk. A legboldogabb embereknek nem szükségszerűen van mindenből a legjobb: csak mindenből a legjobbat hozzák ki, amivel életük során találkoznak."
_*Paulo Coelho*_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Semmi sem öregszik olyan gyorsan, mint a boldogság."
_*Oscar Wilde*_


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Az élet meglepetések sorozata, és nem volna érdemes élni, ha nem az volna."
*R. W. Emerson*


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

"Az élet olyan, mint egy nyári ruha mellénye: rövid és céltalan."
*Rejtő Jenő*


----------



## szbuci (2017 Május 10)

„Az ember esze félelmetesebb fegyver, mint az oroszlán karma."
*Schopenhauer*


----------



## zsanber (2017 Május 11)

88888888


----------



## nagyeva-0123 (2017 Május 11)

Köszi


----------



## robi90 (2017 Május 12)

-----


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Ja, ez az 1.


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Ez a 2.


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Most próbálom a 3-mat.


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Most próbálom a 4-et.


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Most pedig at 5-öt.


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Ez lesz a 6-dik.


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Ez már a 7-dik.


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Ez már nyóc!


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Ez pedig már 9.


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Na eppen a 20-nak fele 10!


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Ez pedig 11


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Ez már 12


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Ez már 13


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Ez mar 14


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Most mar 15


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Na haladunk. Most a 20-4


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

20-3


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

20-2


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

20-1


----------



## Szendreinebea (2017 Május 13)

Talán ez az uccsó?


----------



## hang54 (2017 Május 15)

LILIOM85 írta:


> bocsi a sok kérdésért!


Okés! Jó hogy szóltál.


----------



## hang54 (2017 Május 15)

Vira000 írta:


> A szerencse azé lesz, akinek erős a keze. De az élet teljességéhez ez kevés. Szeretnünk kell egymást, a testvért is, nemcsak önmagunkat.


Okés! Jó hogy szóltál.


----------



## HJTUNDE (2017 Május 18)

HJTUNDE írta:


> Gróh Ilona könyveit sokan keresik. Én is .


Feltöltöttem a Hatvan Magyar Népdal részt, ami nekem megvolt.


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 19)

Megpróbálom a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

nagyon bonyolult ez az oldal


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

miért kell ennyire túlbonyolítani?


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

szeretem a könyveket


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

*szeretem a tulipánt*


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

szép az idő


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

abc


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

miért nem szereti mindenki a könyveket?


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

jó lenne elutazni


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

szép a kert


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

otthon édes otthon


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

tri


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

perecet eszem


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

szeretem a rózsát


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

tégla


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

szeretem a barátaim


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

sokaknak nagy a türelme


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

nagy szerencsémre


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

mi értelme van ennek?


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

nagyon unom


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

várom a filmet


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

szép a liliom


----------



## Elizabet72 (2017 Május 20)

remélem befejezhetem már?


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Május 21)

Én azt gondolom, az erő mindig ott kezdődik, ha valaki ki meri mutatni, ami fáj, és soha nem ott, amikor valaki azt mutatja, hogy milyen rezzenetlen arccal bír ki mindent.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Május 21)

Az életben minden csata azt a célt szolgálja, hogy tanuljunk belőle valamit, még az is, amelyiket elveszítjük.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Május 21)

Nagy dolog a nagyság, de még nagyobb az emberség.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Május 21)

Ha megvalósítod a lehetetlent, ez csak azt jelenti, hogy a főnök besorolja rendszeresen elvégzendő kötelességeid közé.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Május 21)

Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy ne szeresd azt, amit csinálsz.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Május 21)

A kemény munka, az elhivatottság, és a hit túljuttat bármin, és segít valóra váltani mindent.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Május 21)

Az, hogy több embert öl meg az idegesség, mint a munka, azért van, mert több az ideges, mint a dolgozó ember.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Május 21)

Minden siker azé, aki a kellemest összeköti a hasznossal.


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Május 21)

Tudj örülni a kis sikereknek! Ne azt nézd, milyen messze vagy még, hanem azt is, ahová már elértél!


----------



## Széles Krisztina (2017 Május 21)

A kötelék, mely igaz családod összefűzi, nem a vér, hanem az egymás élete iránti tisztelet s a benne lelt öröm.


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

Következik a második hozzászólásom


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

Remélem hamar meg lesz ez a húsz


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

Na megy ez


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

Közben dolgozok is


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

Na ez már a 6. lesz


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

Már nem is tudom, hogy hol járok


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

Nem baj, irogatok egy kicsit


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

Szerintem még a 10. sincs meg


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

Különben, mi értelme van ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak?


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

Szerintem semmi, de ha ez kell, akkor legyen


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

Ez már a 12. lesz


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

Most a 13.


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

14.


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

15.


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

16.


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

17.


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

18.


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

19.


----------



## huszamo (2017 Május 21)

És ha minden igaz, ez a 20.


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

sziasztok, új vagyok


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

ez lesz 3. hozzászólásom


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

ittam egy kávét, de már visszajöttem


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

5 hosszászólásom


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

itt vagyok megint


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

7


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

ez már a 9.


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

ez már 12.


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

13. hozzászólás


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

huhh már nem sok van hátra


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

16. hozzászólás


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

18. hozzászólás


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

19. hozzászólás


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

20. hozzászólás


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

Egyenlőre csak ennyi telik tőlem.


----------



## Őry Marika (2017 Május 22)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## robi90 (2017 Május 22)

*89999999999


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

1


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

19


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

20


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

22


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

23


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

24


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

25


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

26


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

27


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

28


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

29


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

30


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

31


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

32


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

33


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

34


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

35


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

36


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

37


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

38


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

39


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

40


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

41


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

42


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

43


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

44


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

45


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

46


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

47


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

48


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

49


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

50


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

51


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

52


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

53


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

54


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

55


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

56


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

57


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

58


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

59


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

60


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

61


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

62


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

63


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

63


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

64


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

65


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

66


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

67


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

68


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

69


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

70


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

71


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

72


----------



## penge123456789 (2017 Május 23)

73


----------



## penge12345678910 (2017 Május 23)

74


----------



## Fairytale23 (2017 Május 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


még arra is rá kellett jönnöm


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

fairygarden67 írta:


> még arra is rá kellett jönnöm


hogy is tudok ide írni, hahahahaha


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

fairygarden67 írta:


> hogy is tudok ide írni, hahahahaha


na de talán már megy


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

fairygarden67 írta:


> na de talán már megy


a dolog ...


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

Heuréka!!


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

lassan elérem a 20 -at?


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

ÁÁÁ dehogy még addig sok van hátra....


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

Bármi, amit az emberi elme képes felfogni és elhinni, azt elérni is képes. – Napoleon Hill


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

A legnehezebb dolog mindig a döntés, a többi már csak kitartás dolga. – Emelia Earhart


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

Azzá válsz, amire gondolsz. – Earl Nightingale


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

Sosem lehet átkelni az óceánon, amíg a part szem elől tévesztésétől rettegünk. – Christopher Columbus


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

Kérjetek és adatik néktek; keressetek és találtok; zörgessetek és megnyittatik néktek. – Jézus


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

Tanítsd meg a nyelvedet “nem”-et mondani, és ezerszeres haladást érsz el az életben. – Maimonides


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

Túl sokan azért nem élik meg az álmaikat, mert a félelmeiket élik. – Les Brown


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

Az a személy, aki soha nem hibázott, soha nem próbált semmi új dolgot. – Albert Einstein


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

Kreativitás. Minél jobban használod, annál több lesz belőle. – Maya Angelou


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

A siker ott indul el, ahol a többiek feladják. – Ismeretlen


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

A tudásért meg kell szenvedni, a tudatlanság ingyen van. – Claus Moser


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

A siker iránti vágynak nagyobbnak kell lennie, mint a kudarctól való félelemnek. – Bill Cosby


----------



## fairygarden67 (2017 Május 24)

Nem számít, milyen lassan mész, amíg nem hagyod abba. – Konfuciusz


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Én még csak most kezdem, de meglesz a 20.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Nem tudom kicsit meg vagyok zavarodva.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Nem tudom mit hol találok.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Milyen számláló?


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Várni kell és megjelenik?


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Bocs.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Magamban beszélek.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Ez így nem jó.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Holnap ballagás.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Meg kirándulás.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Még 10 van hátra.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Még kilenc.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Még nyolc.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Már csak hét.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Most hatnál tartok.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Remélem jól számolok.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Talán már csak 4


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Most ez a 3


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Még ezen kívül 1 van.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Utolsó.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Egy élmény volt.


----------



## Anettika (2017 Május 25)

Szép napot.


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

Kellene egy jó midi kereső


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

Második


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

Harmadik


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

Negyedik


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

Ötödik


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

Hatodik


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

Hetedik


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

Nyolcadik


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

Kilencedik


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

tizedik


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

11


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

12


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

13


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

14


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

15


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

16


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

17


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

18


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

19


----------



## enekes1 (2017 Május 26)

20


----------



## robi90 (2017 Május 27)

lllllllllllllllllllléééééééééééé


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

1


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

2


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

3


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

4


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

5


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

6


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

7


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

8


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

9


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

10


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

11


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

12


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

13


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

14


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

15


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 28)

16


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 29)

17


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 29)

18


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 29)

19


----------



## Casperino (2017 Május 29)

20


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

1


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

2


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

3


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

4


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

5


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

6


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

7


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

8


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

9


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

10


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

11


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

12


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

13


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

14


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

15


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

16


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

17


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

18


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

19


----------



## zajusz (2017 Május 31)

20


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

Gyűjtögető életmód.....


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

Már csak 17


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

16


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

Lassan fogynak.....


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

Majdnem a felénél járok


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

15


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

Nem gyűjtöget senki, rajtam kívül?


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

11


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

Félidő


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

9


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

8


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

7 - a kedvenc számom


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

6 - nemsoká meg lesz


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

Célegyenesben


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

4


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

Ééééés jön a bronzérmes hozzászólás


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

2


----------



## Sylvasoft (2017 Május 31)

És ennyi. 20


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

Hello


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

2.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

3.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

4.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

5.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

6.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

7.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

8.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

9.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

10.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

11.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

12.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

13.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

14.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

15.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

16.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

17.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

18.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

19.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

20.


----------



## biro2andrea (2017 Június 1)

21.


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

1


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

2


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

3


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

4


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

5


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

6


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

7


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

8


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

9


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

10


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

11


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

12


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

13


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

14


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

15


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

16


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

17


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

18


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

19


----------



## Birta Judit (2017 Június 2)

20


----------



## tomagabi (2017 Június 2)

Szabó István Bence írta:


> midi


Köszi


----------



## tomagabi (2017 Június 2)

Szabó István Bence írta:


> midi


Ezt is


----------



## robi90 (2017 Június 3)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfffffffffffffffff


----------



## Tasli01 (2017 Június 4)

Köszi szépen


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

A drog rossz!! Értem? !


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

Aki nem lép egyszerre ,nem kap rétest estére!


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

Bújj,bújj zöld ág,zöld levelecske. Nyitva van az aranykapu,
csak bújjatok rajta!


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

TINI TITÁNOK, HARCRA FEL!!!!!


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

C'est la vie-ahogy a művelt angol mondaná!


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

Este háromnegyed 11kor már fogy az ihlet! Egyszerűsítek...


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

Nem esek pánikba,nálam a törülközőm!!!


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

Nyolckor lesz egy felhőszakadás elvileg


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

Reggel beviszem neki a gumicsizmáját


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

12?


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

Fáradok


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

- 13.-a van?
- öö,igen!

Mindegy nemiseztmondta


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

Nemszámoltam mennyitírtam
idáig hopp


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

Egyeseknek van képük ideejteni képeket??


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

I like to move it, move it
I like to move it, move it
I like to move it, move it
We like to....move it!


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

007


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

Azt a fűzfánfütyülő rézangyalát nekije! Megpödörném a bajszom,ha lenne!


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

Mije van a fának? Levele!
Mit csinál a szél? Fúj!


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

Ráknépség!
Ráknépség!
Ráknépség!
Ráknépség!


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

A szoba megtisztult!!!


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

End


----------



## Gumball (2017 Június 5)

PS: thx


----------



## Kiruu67 (2017 Június 6)

Köszi a tanácsokat!


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Szóval ide bármit lehet írni.


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Persze, ami a jóízlésbe még belefér.


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Akkor anyázni nem szabad.


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Ennek ellenére én fogok.


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Maradj köztünk minnél tovább drága anyukám!


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Ez viszont diszkrimináció!


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Remélem apu, te is sokáig velünk maradsz!


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Biztos, ami biztos, kell az aranytartalék.


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Természetesen nem a Nemzeti bankba.


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Ott hamar elveszíti közarany jellegét.


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Hozzászólás tartalék.


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Nehogy az állandó tagság léket kapjon.


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Pedig nem is dinnye!


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Hinnye!


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 Június 7)

Sziasztok hol találok midiket


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 Június 7)

Sziasztok hol találok midiket


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Korg iss 55 írta:


> Sziasztok hol találok midiket


Sziasztok! Midiket keresek


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


Köszönjük!


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Juti62 írta:


> negyedik


második


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Juti62 írta:


> tizenhatodik


tizennegyedik


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

rsolya írta:


> egy megérett a meggy


köszönöm


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

rsolya írta:


> öt nananana


kettő


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

balazs hajni írta:


> koszi


köszi


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

lehimuki írta:


> ...meg verseket :4:


könyvet


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

lehimuki írta:


> Ady


petöfi


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

flad írta:


> stb...


tíz


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Katacs írta:


> ...és végül elég jól belejöttem


Nem egyszerű


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Enababa87 írta:


> Azért ez könnyít így az elején...


Köszi


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

hmfailure írta:


> Mit írjak, mit írjak.. Ez a 14.


Írni írni....


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Gekko24 írta:


> Tapasztalatlan 18


tétlen


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Eszter B írta:


> Nyolc


tizenegy


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

lion8 írta:


> Habár ennek kicsi a valószínűsége.


meglehetne már


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Böbike1313 írta:


> Két jegesmedve megy a sivatagban.
> - Te milyen nagy jég lehetett itt!
> - Honnan veszed?
> - Hát milyen vastagon beszórták!


Nagyon jó


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Liv67 írta:


> 12


hatodik


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

ptallos írta:


> már a féltáv megvan


majdnem a fele


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

peter.molnar írta:


> l


j


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

mangaArts írta:


> A kudarc az, amivel Isten tudtunkra adja: "Ne haragudj, de most rossz irányba mész. (Oprah Winfrey)


Köszönöm


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

udvarid írta:


> *hello*
> 
> Sziasztok, mindenki!


Szia


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

pannusanyája írta:


> cde


cd


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

zaturek66 írta:


> 13


tizenkilenc


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

ztimy írta:


> Már csak néhány lépés...[/Qinkább nyár


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Orsó94 írta:


> 11


húsz


----------



## Fuszika01 (2017 Június 10)

1


----------



## Fuszika01 (2017 Június 10)

2


----------



## Fuszika01 (2017 Június 10)

3


----------



## Fuszika01 (2017 Június 10)

4


----------



## Fuszika01 (2017 Június 10)

5


----------



## Fuszika01 (2017 Június 10)

12


----------



## julien9 (2017 Június 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## julien9 (2017 Június 10)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## julien9 (2017 Június 10)

Rég jártam


----------



## julien9 (2017 Június 10)

Itt a fórumon


----------



## julien9 (2017 Június 10)

Össze kell szedni


----------



## julien9 (2017 Június 10)

20 db


----------



## julien9 (2017 Június 10)

Hozzászólást


----------



## julien9 (2017 Június 10)

Hogy


----------



## julien9 (2017 Június 10)

Állandó


----------



## robi90 (2017 Június 10)

fewwwwwfd


----------



## danikaaszonyka (2017 Június 11)

21


----------



## danikaaszonyka (2017 Június 11)

666


----------



## danikaaszonyka (2017 Június 11)

6


----------



## danikaaszonyka (2017 Június 11)

9


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

Hétfő van


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

Holnap kedd lesz


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

Aztán szerda


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

Csütörtök


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

Péntek


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

Szombat


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

Vasárnap


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

8


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

9


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

10


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

tizenegy


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

tizenkettő


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

tizenhárom


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

Tizennégy


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

Jajj de lassan megy ez nékem


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

16


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

Ez már a tizenhetedik


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

18


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

Tizenkilenc és mindjárt vége


----------



## Szeiko (2017 Június 12)

És a húsz! Remélem jól számoltam! ))))))))))


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 Június 12)

szeretnek midiket letölteni


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 Június 12)

a husz hozzaszolás


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 Június 12)

most


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 Június 12)

kezdeném


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

Gyöngyi Pásztohy írta:


> 12+ 1


1


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 1


2


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 2


3


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 3


4


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 4





rettich írta:


> 2


5


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 1


6


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 6


7


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 7


8


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 8


9


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 9


10


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 5


11


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 11


12


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 12


13


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 5



13


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 13


13


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 13


14


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 14


15


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 15


16


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 16


17


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 17


18


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 18


19


----------



## robi90 (2017 Június 13)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddd


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 19


20...yeee!!


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> 20...yeee!!


+1


----------



## rettich (2017 Június 13)

rettich írta:


> +1


+2


----------



## Bagdi Szilvi (2017 Június 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bagdi Szilvi (2017 Június 17)

Szilvi


----------



## Bagdi Szilvi (2017 Június 17)

Holnap vasárnap


----------



## Bagdi Szilvi (2017 Június 17)

Szeretek olvasni


----------



## Bagdi Szilvi (2017 Június 17)

Mindent


----------



## Bagdi Szilvi (2017 Június 17)

Örülök


----------



## Tyukodi Hella (2017 Június 18)

1


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

Égi csikón léptet a nyár,
tarka idő ünnepe jár,
táncra való, fürdeni jó,
nagy hegy alatt hűsöl a tó.

Hogyha kijössz, messzire mégy,
hogyha maradsz, csípdes a légy.
Habzik az ég, mint tele-tál,
tarka idő szőttese száll.


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)




----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

https://vimeo.com/shainblum/kauai?outro=1&ref=fb-share


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

uj vagyok


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

vintage girl


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

Hello


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

hi


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

szép napot


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)




----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

olvasni szeretek


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

10


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

10


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

9


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

8


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

7


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

6


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

5


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

4


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

3


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

2


----------



## Petra Berindea (2017 Június 19)

1


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)




----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)




----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

öt-hat


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

hét-fő


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

nyolc


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

kilenc


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

még kell tíz


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)




----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

light warrior, this is 12


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

warrior of love


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

let me tell you the story about the little boy


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

in the grass, this is 14


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

under the stars we are alone


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

16 horse power


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

running with wolves


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

18 yrs


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

az egyik 19, a másik egy híján


----------



## erendira (2017 Június 19)

20


----------



## robi90 (2017 Június 20)

jessz


----------



## Deak Edwin (2017 Június 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## Deak Edwin (2017 Június 21)

Mizu??


----------



## Deak Edwin (2017 Június 21)

10


----------



## Deak Edwin (2017 Június 21)

9


----------



## Deak Edwin (2017 Június 21)

6


----------



## Deak Edwin (2017 Június 21)

5


----------



## Deak Edwin (2017 Június 21)

4


----------



## Deak Edwin (2017 Június 21)

3


----------



## Deak Edwin (2017 Június 21)

2


----------



## Deak Edwin (2017 Június 21)

1


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)




----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)




----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

N


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

a


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

gy


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

o


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

n


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)




----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

szuper


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

csapat


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

segíti


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

a


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

f


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

ó


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

r


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

u


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

m


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Június 21)

Ügyes vagy!


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

o


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)




----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)




----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

zókat


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)




----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)




----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)




----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)




----------



## Kisházi Szabolcsné (2017 Június 21)

remélem sikerült!


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

a


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

cyx


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

aki


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

ami


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

lék


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

kol


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

sel


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

alu


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

aaaaaa


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

htr


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

vtz


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

loz


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

ntw


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

mpl


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

pcd


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

bqp


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

byl


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

urt


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

lmn


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

kgh


----------



## Riki Tóth (2017 Június 26)

nbs


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

jo


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

2 nagyon


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

3 geza


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

4 judit


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

5 bibu


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

6 h


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

7 i


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

8 aku


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

9 kar


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

10 soha


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

11 tenda


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

12 rigo


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

13 roka


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

14 liba


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

15 cica


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

16 kuka


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

17 genius


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

18 trust


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

19 most


----------



## Gabor Balazs (2017 Június 27)

20 start


----------



## robi90 (2017 Június 30)




----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

Sziasztok újj tag vagyok remélem jo hére írom


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

1234


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

23456


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

67890456


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

Remélem jolesz


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

djtrinkm


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

Mért kell várni 24 orát


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

Zenész vagyok


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

nem vagyok pánikba


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

ezelott voltam itt csak nam tutam rámeni a Dallamroll Dallamra


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

09877654321


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

Remélem most fog mukodni


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

Testvérem is ittvan


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

djfgkhj


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

12345678910


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

Ois zenész mint én


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

Remélem jo hére írok


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

Koszonom szépen


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

20


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

21


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

Jolvan kosz


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

12345


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

hjkfgl


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

vncxmy


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

Vettem yammahat énis


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

hdrgfztu


----------



## atti00vb (2017 Július 2)

Teszek fenképet


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

– Igazolvány – mondta, mikor ránéztem. 
– Miféle? 
– Detektív, avagy bármilyen más rendőrhatósági. Kérem, Milike, mutasson fel egy ilyet, és én máris átengedem kegyedet. 
– Az bajos lesz – sóhajtottam –, mivel az én igazolványom egy 189 centiméter magas, hullámos hajú, szakálltalan, ám hercig bajuszt viselő, gesztenyebarna szemű férfú, kinek különös ismertetőjegye, hogy hölgytársaságban sokszor göcsörtös, durva tölgyfabunkóvá változik. 
Mivel a két jelenlévő úr néma hökkenettel bámult rám, mint akik nem értik, kiről beszélek, sietve hozzátettem: 
– A neve Ambrózy Richárd báró, a hírneves magánzó detektív, aki azonban sajnálatos mód épp nincs nálam, így felmutatni sem tudom.

137. oldal

*Böszörményi Gyula: Bitó és borostyán*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

– Hiányoztál – ismertem be. 
– Tudom. Nem élhetsz nélkülem. 
– Ezt azért nem mondanám. 
– Ismerd be. 
– Na tessék, az egód már megint az útban áll – cukkoltam. 
Daemon most a nyakamat csókolgatta, az állam alatt. 
– Mihez? 
– A tökéletes hangulathoz. 
Daemon horkantott. 
– Csak szólok, hogy ami az útban áll… 
– Ne tetézd – intettem le, bár beleborzongtam, amikor a kulcscsontom tövében lévő mélyedéshez ért az ajka. Ebben semmi rossz nem volt.

16. oldal

*J. L. Armentrout: Opál*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

– Olyan furcsák vagytok ti pasik. Ha a férfiagyba bedobok két almát, akkor tuti, hogy egy körtét fog kidobni. Teljesen másképp gondolkodtok. 
Ezen kis híján sírva nevettem. 
– Hogy micsoda? Neked a férfiak a bonyolultak? Akkor ezt kapd ki! Ha én dobok be a te agyadba két almát, abból három csillag, egy rakat cseresznye, és négy háromismeretlenes egyenlet jön ki. A ti agyatok, mint egy szupersztráda. Szinte csak az érzelem vezérel mindent. Ez az egyik oka, hogy mindig minden megragad az agyatokban. Káosz. Ember legyen a talpán, aki kiigazodik rajtatok.


*Anne L. Green: Törékeny vonzerő*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

A szerelem az, amikor anya kávét főz apának, de még mielőtt odaadná, megkóstolja, hogy biztos legyen abban, hogy finom.


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

A szó úgy jön az ajkaimra, mintha mindig is ott lakott volna valahol a _kedvel_ és a _szerelmes_ közt a szótárban. Ahol jó helyen van. 
– Élek – szólalok meg. 
– Mi van? – méltatlankodik a fejét rázva. 
– Élek. Ha összekevered a _like_ (szeret) és a _love_ (szerelem) betűit, ki tudod rakni, hogy _live_ (él). Használhatod arra, amit érzel.

*Colleen Hoover: Hopeless – Reménytelen*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

Ha az élet nehézségei miatt a padlón kötsz ki, két választásod van. Lent maradsz, vagy felállsz, leporolod a nadrágodat, s emelt fővel továbbmész. Én az utóbbi mellett döntöttem.

397. oldal

*Colleen Hoover: Hopeless – Reménytelen*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

– Sofia az ölembe mászik. – Én hozzád megyek feleségül, Book bácsi – simogatja meg az arcomat. 
– Kicsit öreg vagyok hozzád, kisangyal. – Megpuszilom a feje búbját, és átölelem. 
– Majd ha nagyobb leszek, akkor vegyél feleségül. Mondjuk, amikor tízéves leszek, jó? 
– Na ja, és mehetek is mindjárt a börtönbe – mormolom, mire Seth és Maggie nevetésben tör ki. 
– Nem jutsz börtönbe – mondja Cole, és felnyalábolja Sofiát. A vállán viszi a lépcső felé, Lilah megy utána. – Azért nem, mert előbb megöllek.

361-362. oldal

*Sherry Gammon: Elviselhetetlen*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

– Tudod, meglep, hogy elférünk hárman az autódban. 
– Hárman? Úgy hiszem, csak ketten vagyunk. 
– Én, te és a túlméretezett egód. Az három.

36. oldal

*Sherry Gammon: Szerethetetlen*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

– Megfojtasz – tiltakoztam. Próbáltam megteremteni egy kis rést a testünk között, de ő minden próbálkozásomat megszüntette. 
– Csak táncolok. Ezért vagyunk itt. 
– Ez inkább függőleges előjáték – morogtam, és megint megpróbáltam távolabbkerülni tőle. 
– Ez egy ilyen tánc, hercegnő. Törődj bele.

446. oldal

*Helena Silence: Ezüsthíd *


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

_Mennyire szeretlek? Hadd számolj csak!_ 
_Magosában, hosszában s széltében szeretlek._ 
_A térnek, hova lelkem elér, ha száll s felkél_ 
_a lét határa az Úrhoz, ki elvesz s ad._ 
_Szeretlek halk vágyában a köznapoknak, mikor a nap ragyog s a gyertya ég Szeretlek lángra gyúló szenvedéllyel, bánatom erejével, gyermekkorom hitével._ 
_Szeretlek lélegzetemmel, mosolyommal, s könnyemmel, szeretlek elveszett szentjeim helyett Ennél jobban csak az Úr kegyelmével,_ 
_halálom órája után szerethetlek."_

*Helena Silence: Ezüsthíd *


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

Álmodj tündért, álmodj angyalt, 
Az éj leple jól betakart. 
Nem jön szörny, és nem jön veszély, 
Hunyd le szemed, és sose félj!

333. oldal

*Spirit Bliss: A múlt árnyai*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

– Az elsőszülött gyermekemet rólad fogom elnevezni. 
Katsa ezen elnevette magát. 
– A gyermek kedvéért várd meg, hogy lányod szülessen. Vagy még jobb, ha megvárod, amíg a gyerekeid idősebbek lesznek, és annak adod a nevemet, amelyikkel a legtöbb baj van, és a legmakacsabb.

423-424. oldal, Harmadik rész: Változó világ - 36. fejezet

*Kristin Cashore: Graceling – A garabonc*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

– Nem veszek fel vörös ruhát – jelentette ki. 
– Ez a napkelte színe – közölte Helda. 
– Ez a vér színe – ellenkezett Katsa. 
Helda sóhajtva kivitte a ruhát a fürdőből. 
– Lehengerlően néznél ki benne, Úrnőm – mondta –, a sötét hajaddal és a szemeiddel. 
Katsa az egyik különösen makacs csomóval küzdött a hajában, hogy kibogozza. 
– Ha valakit le akarok hengerelni a vacsoránál, belevágok egyet az arcába – dünnyögte a víz felszínén felgyüremlett buborékoknak.

68. oldal, Első rész: Katsa, a halálosztó - 7. fejezet

*Kristin Cashore: Graceling – A garabonc*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

– Tudom, hogy nem akarod ezt, Katsa. De nem tehetek róla. Abban a pillanatban, ahogy bedübörögtél az életembe, elvesztem. Félek elmondani neked, mire vágyom, mert tartok tőle, hogy… jaj, nem is tudom, hogy talán belevágsz a tűzbe. Vagy ami valószínűbb, hogy visszautasítasz. Vagy ami a legrosszabb, hogy semmibe veszel – mondta, majd hangja elcsuklott, és levette tekintetét Katsáról. – Szeretlek – folytatta. – Sokkal kedvesebb vagy a szívemnek, mint ahogy bárkiről is el tudtam volna képzelni. Na, most meg sírsz miattam, úgyhogy abba is hagyom.

*Kristin Cashore: Graceling – A garabonc*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

Ezt az életet, ezt az álmot magam kovácsolom, és csak a képzeletem szabhat határt neki. Ebben az életben egyedül én parancsolok.

24. oldal

*Mary E. Pearson: Az árulás csókja*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

A bolond pedig lenéz dekoltázsomra és a látványtól rögtön megváltozik. A férfiak tényleg annyira idióták, hogy képtelenek ellenállni két hús félgömbnek?



*Robin LaFevers: Gyilkos kegyelem*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

A lot can happen in six seconds. Your whole life can change in less than a heartbeat.

*Jane Harvey-Berrick: Lifers*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

– Sose múlik el – feleltem. – A fájdalom. A sebek behegednek, és már nem mindig érzed úgy, mintha egy kés mélyedne beléd. De amikor a legkevésbé számítasz rá, beléd hasít a fájdalom, hogy emlékeztessen, sosem leszel már ugyanaz.

88. oldal - Noah

*Katie McGarry: Pushing the Limits – Feszülő húr *


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

My lungs squeezed painfully and I sucked in air. I didn’t know that love could make you forget how to
breathe. Sex with Laney had been on my list of priorities for a while now, right under air, above food, and
equal with dancing. No, not anymore. Laney was above the need for oxygen. Moj sonček—my sunshine.

Jane Harvey-Berrick: Slave to the rhythm


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

Tíz apró lélegzet. Ragadd meg őket! Érezd őket! Szeresd őket!

*K. A. Tucker: Ten Tiny Breaths – Tíz apró lélegzet*


----------



## Elizabeth Montagu (2017 Július 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Szép estét mindenkinek!!


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Na végre!


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Hú.... lassan megy...


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Néha olyan dolgokat tudunk meg magunkról, ami meglep minket. De az számít igazán, hogyan kezeljük a meglepetést.


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Végül nem a nagy nyilvános pillanatok számítanak, hanem az apró pillanatok, amiket közben észre sem vettél. Azokra fogsz majd emlékezni.


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Aki önmagában erősen áll. Aki magát – mindenestől – elfogadja.


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Minden szülő azt hiszi, hogy a gyereke különleges


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

A leghatásosabb titok gyakran az igazság.


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

10


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)




----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)




----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

A gazdag a szegényeken uralkodik, és szolgája a kölcsönvevő a kölcsönadónak.


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Kívülről szépek vagyunk.....


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Egy olyan világban, ahol kevesebb a frusztráció, ott kevesebb az előítélet is.


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Olyanok vagyunk, mint a hópelyhek, egyediek és összetettek.


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Az életnek két fázisa van. A születés és a halál. Ennyi. Hogy mit csinálsz a kettő között? Nos, az rajtad áll, nem?


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)




----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)




----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Ha csak egyszer is félelmét legyőzve cselekszik az ember, mássá válik.


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Mind a múltból érkezünk. Ott alakul ki a ma valósága. Csak akkor érthetjük meg a jelent, ha ismerjük a múltat.


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Jobban utálok veszíteni, mint amennyire szeretek nyerni.


----------



## lolorandm (2017 Július 7)

Általában akkor értesz meg valamit, ha már benne vagy.


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

1


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

2


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

3


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

4


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

7


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

8


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

9


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

10


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

11


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

12


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

a


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

c


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

e


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

ln


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

1


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

ln


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

1


----------



## ezxos (2017 Július 8)

0


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Egy napon mikor Mici Mackónak semmi dolga nem akadt...


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Eszébe jutott , hogy tenni kéne....


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Valami nagyon fontosat...


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Elment tehát Malackához...


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Hogy meglesse mit csinál....


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

De Malackánál éppen akkor....


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Senkit sem talált...


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Igy hát elindult haza felé...


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Miközben sűrűn hullt a hó...


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Arra gondolt , hogy otthon talán...


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Akad egy kis...


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Enni való...


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Tízenkettő talán


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Remélem 13


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Csak nem 14


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Végre 15


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Vagy inkább 16


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Jaj még csak 17


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

18 utánn


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

19 na minjárt...


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Most ez tényleg 20


----------



## pannaanyuja (2017 Július 9)

Legyen ez 21


----------



## kisboszi73 (2017 Július 9)

Köszi szépen a tájékoztatást



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

hát akkor írjunk:


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

*yönyörű tévedés*

A függetlenségét szenvedélyesen védelmező Camille Camlin, becenevén Cami boldogan hagyta a háta mögött a gyermekkorát, mielőtt az véget ért volna. Dolgozik, amióta megszerezte a jogosítványt, és a főiskola első éve óta albérletben lakik.


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

Most a Red Doorban pultos, és a munkán meg főiskolai óráin kívül nincs másra ideje. Trenton Maddox az Eastern Állami Egyetem koronázatlan királya volt, aki már középiskolásként egyetemista lányokkal járt. A


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

a barátai irigyelték, a nők be akarták törni, de miután egy tragikus baleset fenekestől felforgatta az életét, Trenton otthagyta az egyetemet, hogy megbirkózzon iszonyatos lelkifurdalásával.


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

Tizennyolc hónappal később Trenton otthon lakik özvegy édesapjával és egy helyi tetováló szalonban vállal munkát, hogy fizetni tudja a számlákat.


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

Amikor már azt hiszi, hogy az élet visszazökkent a megszokott kerékvágásba, a szeme megakad a Red Doorban egyedül üldögélő Camin.


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

A lány hisz abban, hogy sikerül szigorúan plátói szinten tartania a Trentonhoz fűződő friss barátságát. De amikor egy Maddox fiú szerelmes lesz, az örökre szól – még akkor is, ha esetleg Cami miatt hullik szét a már így is szétforgácsolódott családja


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

új Abby tökéletes. Nem iszik, kerüli a káromkodást, a pólói kifogástalan rendben sorakoznak a 
Travis izmos testét tetoválások borítják, tipikus laza srác, azt testesíti meg, amire Abbynek szüksége van – és amit szeretne elkerülni.


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

Abby távolságtartása felkelti a kíváncsiságát, és cselhez folyamodik egy egyszerű fogadás segítségével: ha ő veszít, önmegtartóztató marad egy hónapig, ha Abby marad alul a játszmában, Travisnél fog lakni ugyanennyi ideig.


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

ravis nem is sejti, hogy a párjával hozta össze a sors, akármelyikük is nyer.
Szerelem és játék keveredik a népszerű írónő, Jamie McGuire regényében, amely a fiatal olvasók körében nagy népszerűségre számíthat. Ne hagyd ki, játszd meg te is a tétjeidet! Szerinted Abby nyer vagy Travis? Vagy ebben a játékban nincsenek vesztesek?


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

ekrényében – azt hiszi, elegendő távolság választja el a múltjában rejlő sötétségtől. De amikor megérkezik a legjobb barátjával, Americával a főiskolára, az új élet felé vezető útja gyorsan megváltozik.


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

Végre itt van a New York Times sikerlistás Gyönyörű sorscsapás nagy izgalommal várt folytatása! Lehet-e túlságosan szeretni? Travis Maddox két dolgot őrzött meg az anyja halálos ágyán mondott szavaiból: Nagyon szeress!


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

És még keményebben küzdj! A Veszedelmes sorscsapásban Travis életét könnyűvérű lányok, illegális fogadások és az erőszak teszik ki.


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

De éppen akkor, amikor legyőzhetetlennek érzi magát, Abby Abernathy térdre kényszeríti. Minden éremnek két oldala van: a Gyönyörű sorscsapásban Abby mondta el, hogy látja a szerelmüket. Most elérkezett az idő, hogy Travis szemén át lássuk kettejük kapcsolatát, és újabb részletekre is fény derüljön.


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

UDJÁTOK, HOGY ABBY ABERNATHY VÁRATLANUL MRS. MADDOX LETT. DE MI
HÚZÓDIK MEG A NAGY ESEMÉNY HÁTTERÉBEN?


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

miért kérte meg Abby Travis kezét? Milyen titkokat osztott meg egymással Abby és Travis a szertartás előtt? Hol töltötték a nászéjszakájukat?


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

Ki tudott még az eseményről… és miért nem árulta el senkinek? Abby és Travis szökése körül mindent a legnagyobb titok övezett… egészen mostanáig.


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

A Gyönyörű sorscsapás és a Veszedelmes sorscsapás rajongói minden kérdésükre választ kapnak az esküvő (és a nászéjszaka!) viharos történetében, és mint a nagyszerű történetek esetében, erre is érdemes volt várni!


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

lara Gardner nemrégiben szerzett tudomást arról, hogy félig-meddig angyal. Az ereiben
csörgedező angyalvérnek köszönhetően nemcsak


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

okosabb, erősebb és gyorsabb, mint az emberek (akik közé mostantól már nem számíthatja magát), hanem rendeltetést is kap, azaz el kell végeznie valamit ezen a világon.


----------



## bittertimea (2017 Július 9)

ár nem sejtik, ők hárman nem először találkoznak, de most a sorsuk elkerülhetetlenül, véglegesen összefonódik. Újabb és újabb titkokra derül fény, s a múlt rejtélyei lassan átadják a helyüket az elfogadásnak, a megértésnek… és végül talán a szerelemnek.


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

Nagyon


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

örülök


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

hogy


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

rátaláltam


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

erre


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

a


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

remek


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

oldalra.


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

Szeretnék


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

minél


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

több


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

időt


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

veletek


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

tölteni


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

az


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

elkövetkező


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

időben.


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

Szép


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

napot


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

kívánok


----------



## hkhelga (2017 Július 9)

Mindenkinek.


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

Örülök


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

annak,


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

hogy


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

ennek


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

a


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

nagyszerű


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

közösségnek


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

a


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

tagja


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

lehetek.


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

Remélem


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

találhatok


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

jó


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

sok


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

barátot,


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

akikkel


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

osztozhatok


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

az


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

olvasás


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

minden


----------



## DeathQueen (2017 Július 9)

örömén.


----------



## Konrád György (2017 Július 10)

Köszi!


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Szép a napsütés és szép az élet, élvezem hát, míg élek


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

A szerelem mindenkit meghülyít. Olyan, mint a háború, az éhínség, vagy az olajszennyezés, egy idő után már nem emlékszünk, mi tett minket boldogtalanná a történelemben. Második alkalommal talán még nehezebb szembesülni a ténnyel, hogy nem szeretnek viszont, akkor már tudod, mit éreztél az első csalódáskor.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Amikor először vagy szerelmes, az valami hihetetlen érzés.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Másodszorra viszont, miután már összetörték a szíved, óvatosabbá válsz.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Egy kicsit érzékenyebb leszel attól, hogy eldobják az érzéseidet, de mégis beleesel a csapdába újra és újra és újra


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

A tavasz a rügyező nyárfákon zsinatoló tömérdek kismadár.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Éjjelente a kandúrok pokoli kornyikálása, a Szajnán kergetőző kacsapárok, meg a szerelmesek.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Ne már, hogy nem szerelmeseket látsz mindenfelé.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Vég nélküli, csöpögős smárolások, feszülő farmernadrágok, kóbor kezek, foglalt padok.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

A szerelemben mindenki saját elveszett felét keresi.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Így aztán többé-kevésbé minden szerelmes elszomorodik, amikor szerelmének tárgyára gondol.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Mintha nosztalgiával telve olyan kedves szobába lépne be ismét, amit már régen elhagyott.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Úgy sajnálom, hogy mindennek vége miköztünk, és már soha többé nem fogunk találkozni.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

De ugye azért szép emlékünk maradt egymásról?


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

PPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Nekem mindig te maradsz az egyetlen fiú, akit tulajdonképpen szerettem, de én biztos nem sokat jelentettem a számodra.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Ő, ha szeret egy férfit, nem a hancúrozásra gondol, csak arról ábrándozik, hogy mindig együtt maradnak, s boldogan élnek.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Az emberek azért ajándékoznak egymásnak virágot, mert a virágban benne van a Szerelem igazi értelme.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Aki megpróbálja birtokolni, az látja, hogy mint hervad el a szépsége.


----------



## Gizuska70 (2017 Július 10)

Amikor két érett ember szerelmes lesz, az élet egyik legnagyobb ellentmondása áll elő,


----------



## effe_hun (2017 Július 11)

1


----------



## effe_hun (2017 Július 11)

2


----------



## effe_hun (2017 Július 11)

3


----------



## effe_hun (2017 Július 11)

4


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 12)

„Légy hasonló az égen szálló madárhoz..., aki a törékeny gallyon megpihenve átéli az alatta tátongó mélységet, mégis vígan énekel, mert bízik szárnyai erejében.” (Victor Hugo)


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

1


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

2


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

3


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

4


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

5


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

6


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

7


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

8


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

9


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

10


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

11


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

12


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

13


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

14


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

15


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

16


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

17


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

18


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

19


----------



## MEszter612 (2017 Július 13)

20


----------



## fenyes levente (2017 Július 14)

aranyszemek


----------



## fenyes levente (2017 Július 14)

123456789


----------



## robi90 (2017 Július 14)

Hátt akkot meg


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

1


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

2


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

3


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

4


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

5


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

6


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

7


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

8


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

9


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

10


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

11


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

12


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

13


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

14


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

15


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

16


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

17


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

18


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

19


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

20


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

21


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

22


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

23


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

24


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

25


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

26


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

27


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

28


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

29


----------



## zoozoo (2017 Július 16)

30


----------



## robi90 (2017 Július 16)




----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

bár régi tag vagyok, de nekem sincs meg a 20 hózzászólásom


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

na ezt jól megírtam, szóval a hozzászólásom


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

akkor beírok pár idézetet nektek


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

Mégiscsak jobb lesz, mint a számolás


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

A barátság nem hallható, nem látható, mégis fontosabb minden vagyonnál.


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

Az eltűnt bajtársat nem pótolhatja soha semmi. Öreg bajtársak nem könnyen teremnek. Mi érhet föl a közös emlékek, együtt átélt nehéz órák, viták, megbékülések, érzelmek kincsével!


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

Mindenkinek kell egy barát, aki megóv attól, hogy hibát kövess el.


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

asszem ez a nyolcadik hurrá, haladok


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

Add meg az esélyt, hogy megtörténhessen!


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

Szerencsés vagy, ha van valaki, aki mindig melletted áll, mert a többi napon helyrehozhatod a hibákat.


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

11.Először mindenki idegen (...). Csak az számít, ami később történik


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

Az ember keze arra való, hogy kézen fogjon vele más embereket.


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

Ha az életben az ember csak egy személyt is boldoggá tehet, akkor az életének értelme van.


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

A fizikai kontaktus sokkal gyorsabban, sokkal több korlátot ledönt, mint a beszélgetés.


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

Néha nem az számít, hogy hol vagyunk. Csak az számít, ki van velünk.


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

16 Fogjuk meg egymás kezét. De ha nem sikerül - mert ma ez is nehéz -, legalább tudjunk egymásról a sötétben!


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

Van úgy, hogy egy birodalmat könnyebb fenntartani, mint saját magadat, vagy a szűkebb környezetedet.


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

Nem mindegy, hogy kapcsolódunk egymáshoz vagy kapaszkodunk egymásba.


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

A boldogság egyik legfontosabb összetevője a többi emberhez fűződő pozitív kapcsolat.


----------



## NoémiK (2017 Július 17)

és asszem ez a huszadik


----------



## chilisauce (2017 Július 17)




----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

1


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

2


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

három


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

Ez a negyedik.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

Ötödikes voltam.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

A hatodikat nagyon szerettem.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

Hetedikben sem voltam kitűnő.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

Nyolcadikban vége lett az általános iskolának.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

kilencedikes nem voltam.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

A tizedik is kimaradt.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

Tizenegy jön a tíz után.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

Tizenkettő.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

Tizenhárom évesen alacsony voltam.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

Tizennégy évesen szerettem a sajtot.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

Tizenöt évesen már voltam bulizni.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

16 órakor soha sem aludtam el.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

17 után nem a 19 következik.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

18 narancsot megettem vacsorára.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

19 évesen szerettem a vizet.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

20 az 20 és nem 21.


----------



## Csabinko Mustang (2017 Július 19)

21 órakor kezdődött a kedvenc filmem.


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

b


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

c


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

d


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

e


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

f


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

g


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

h


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

21


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

20


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

or


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

bit


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

bot


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

3145


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

we


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

8


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

9


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

11


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

10


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

con


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

trol


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

25


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

25


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

25


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

24


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

25


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

25


----------



## cipro (2017 Július 21)

25


----------



## robi90 (2017 Július 22)

25


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

2


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

3


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

4


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

5


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

6


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

7


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

8


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

9


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

10


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

11


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

12


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

13


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

14


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

15


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

16


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

17


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

17


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

18


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

19


----------



## Patonaik Krisztina (2017 Július 25)

20


----------



## robi90 (2017 Július 25)




----------



## krisztina ivan-aydemir (2017 Július 29)




----------



## krisztina ivan-aydemir (2017 Július 29)




----------



## krisztina ivan-aydemir (2017 Július 29)




----------



## krisztina ivan-aydemir (2017 Július 29)




----------



## krisztina ivan-aydemir (2017 Július 29)

5


----------



## robi90 (2017 Július 29)

DE jó isteni oldal


----------



## krisztina ivan-aydemir (2017 Július 29)

6


----------



## krisztina ivan-aydemir (2017 Július 29)




----------



## krisztina ivan-aydemir (2017 Július 29)

8


----------



## krisztina ivan-aydemir (2017 Július 29)




----------



## krisztina ivan-aydemir (2017 Július 29)




----------



## Henriett Jósnő (2017 Július 30)

6


----------



## Henriett Jósnő (2017 Július 30)

8


----------



## Henriett Jósnő (2017 Július 30)

99


----------



## Henriett Jósnő (2017 Július 30)

6


----------



## Henriett Jósnő (2017 Július 30)

5


----------



## Henriett Jósnő (2017 Július 30)

4


----------



## Henriett Jósnő (2017 Július 30)

3


----------



## robi90 (2017 Július 31)

despasito.


----------



## contika (2017 Július 31)

Sikerült?


----------



## contika (2017 Július 31)

Igen, úgy látom az előbb sikerrel jártam! Akkor ez már a 2.


----------



## contika (2017 Július 31)

Na még egyet! Ez a harmadik!


----------



## robi90 (2017 Augusztus 1)




----------



## solyomlany (2017 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

6


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

19


----------



## mvfnhun (2017 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## contika (2017 Augusztus 1)

4.


----------



## contika (2017 Augusztus 1)

5.


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

A


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

B


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

C


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

6


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

H


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

J


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

K


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

L


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

M


----------



## zsolt257 (2017 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

10


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

11


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

12


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

14


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

15


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

16


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

18


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

19


----------



## Pallag Gabriella (2017 Augusztus 2)

20


----------



## robi90 (2017 Augusztus 6)

KELLEMES NAPOT


----------



## contika (2017 Augusztus 8)

Azt hiszem az ötödik következik


----------



## contika (2017 Augusztus 8)

Akkor jöjjön a 6.


----------



## contika (2017 Augusztus 8)

Elszámoltam magam, mert ez a 8.


----------



## contika (2017 Augusztus 8)

9.


----------



## contika (2017 Augusztus 8)

Megvan a fele


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

egy


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

két


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

n é


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

f


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

sziksz


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

777


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

nyóc


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

half


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

tizen2


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

ft


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

ft


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

ST


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

húsz


----------



## niggi (2017 Augusztus 8)

+1


----------



## HNAnita (2017 Augusztus 11)

Várom az e-book fórumot!


----------



## HNAnita (2017 Augusztus 11)

De jó!k


----------



## HNAnita (2017 Augusztus 11)

Szia


----------



## HNAnita (2017 Augusztus 11)

4


----------



## kosrita (2017 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok lenne egy kérdesem. jövőre leeszek pedagógus és család segitő munkatárs. Érdekelne hogy a központi írásbeliben milyen felaatok lehetnek?


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

62


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

63


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

64


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

65


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

66


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

67


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

68


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

69


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

70


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

71


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

72


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

73


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

74


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

75


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

76


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

77


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

78


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

79


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

80


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

81


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

82


----------



## Simkó Melinda (2017 Augusztus 13)

83


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

84


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

85


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

86


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

87


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

88


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

89


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

90


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

91


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

92


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

93


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

94


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

95


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

96


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

97


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

98


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

99


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

100


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

101


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

102


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

103


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

104


----------



## Alex3330 (2017 Augusztus 13)

105


----------



## robi90 (2017 Augusztus 14)




----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

a régi


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

csoportokkal


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

mi lett


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

valaki


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

tudja?


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

vagy


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

hol érdemes


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

körülnézni


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

jó midi


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

számok


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

után?


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

és már 11


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

alakul ez


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## Levi1983 (2017 Augusztus 15)

és kész


----------



## Tokagon (2017 Augusztus 15)




----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

fourth try


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

and fifth


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

sixth


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

seventh


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

eight


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

ninth


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

tenth


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

eleventh


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

twelveth


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

20


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

21


----------



## zsozo (2017 Augusztus 17)

22


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

1


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

2


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

4


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

5


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

6


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

8


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

9


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

15


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

16


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

17


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

18


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

19


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

20


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

21


----------



## kovkinga (2017 Augusztus 19)

22


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

23


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

24


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

25


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

26


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

27


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

28


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

29


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

30


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

31


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

32


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

33


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

34


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

35


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

36


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

37


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

38


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

39


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

40


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

41


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

42


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

43


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

44


----------



## Török Lilla (2017 Augusztus 21)

45


----------



## Maczonka Magdolna (2017 Augusztus 24)

Szeretnék állandó taggá válni!


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Egyet mondok, ugrik a béka,


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Kettőt mondok, röppen a héja,


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Hármat mondok, lépdel a kócsag,


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Négyet mondok, indul a csónak.


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Ötöt mondok, úszik a hínár,


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Hatot mondok, gágog a gúnár.


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Hetet mondok, szállnak a gémek,


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

nyolcat szólok, készül a fészek.


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Kilenc óra, álmos a gólya.


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Tíz kicsi csillag néz le a tóra.


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Két kis ablak van a házon, hogy a házunk jobban lásson.


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Van neki egy ajtó - szája, hogyha álmos, nagyra tátja.


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Van neki egy lámpa orra, világít, mert az a dolga.


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Van rajta egy csúcsos sapka, cserepekből van kirakva.


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Tetejében ott a kémény, kipucoljuk tavasz végén.


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Eresz - fül a sapka alatt. Eső után vizes marad.


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

És a háznak hol a lelke?


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Én vagyok a lélek benne!


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Kicsi házban vígan élek,


----------



## sziszu-meli (2017 Augusztus 27)

Senki mással nem cserélek!


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## Pötyi Mara (2017 Augusztus 28)

21 csak mert annyira belejöttem


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

1


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

2


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

3


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

4


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

5


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

6


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

7


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

8


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

9


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

10


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

11


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

12


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

13


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

14


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

15


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

16


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

18


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

19


----------



## Julika111 (2017 Augusztus 29)

20


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

1


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

2


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

3


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

4


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

5


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

6


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

7


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

8


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

9


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

10


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

11


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

12


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

13


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

14


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

15


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

16


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

18


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

19


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

20


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

21


----------



## yakutka (2017 Augusztus 29)

+1


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

1


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

2


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

3


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

4


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

5


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

6


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

7


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

8


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

9


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

10


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

11


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

12


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

13


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

14


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

15


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

16


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

18


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

19


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

20


----------



## Belicza Kata (2017 Augusztus 29)

21


----------



## robi90 (2017 Augusztus 30)




----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsot remélem jó helyre írok!
Az igazi magány


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Pimasz arcú, Kacér a sors,
Ha engem tőled elsodor.


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Egy mély és fájó gondolat,
Szaggatja szét az ajkamat.


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Remegést hoz, fájó könnyeket,
Gyötri szerelmes szívemet!


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Írta:Sánta János
2012. 10. 19


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Szíved Óhaja


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Ott lakik a varázs
A megmagyarázhatatlan


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Az érzéki szárnyalás,
Minden pillanatban.


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Csak annyit kérek,
Könyörgök szépen.


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Hogy te is érezd,
Úgy ahogy én nem.


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Eddig tudtam, s láttam,
melletted élve.
A szavaidtól magasban szálltam,
De most mégse.


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Vágyat ébreszt,
Minden mozdulatod. 
Miért? Ne kérdezd.
Én sem tudhatom.


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Ott lakik az érzés,
Ami végleg elvarázsol.
A végtelen féltés, 
Mi magához láncol.


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Minden pillanatban,
Hálás vagyok.
Hogy ott maradtam,
S áldást adok.


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Hálát e csodás képért,
Mely melletted született.
S megannyi élményt,
Mit szívembe ültetett.


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Úgy mint kertész a kertbe,
A legszebb rózsáját,
Igy tetted te is csendben,
A szíved óhaját.


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Írta: Sánta János
2012. 10. 29


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Have a nice day


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Good morning


----------



## Judit Horváth (2017 Augusztus 30)

Azt hiszem talán már túl teljesítettem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

a


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

b


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

c


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

d


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

e


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

f


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

g


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

h


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

1


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

10


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## sailormon (2017 Augusztus 30)

13


----------



## kdóra25 (2017 Augusztus 30)

Jaaj de szuper  Köszi


----------



## kdóra25 (2017 Augusztus 30)

Abc


----------



## kdóra25 (2017 Augusztus 30)

123


----------



## kdóra25 (2017 Augusztus 30)

Na még 2 kell nekem huhhúú


----------



## kdóra25 (2017 Augusztus 30)

és kész is  most várom a csodát


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

20


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

1


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

☺


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

2


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

3


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

B


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

C


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

D


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

E


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

10


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

Fele ok


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

12


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

13


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

14


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

15


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

16


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

17


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

18


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

19


----------



## tiszi1976 (2017 Augusztus 31)

20


----------



## robi90 (2017 Augusztus 31)




----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)




----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)




----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)




----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)




----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)




----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)




----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)




----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)

8


----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)

9


----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)

10


----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)

11


----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)

12


----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)

13


----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)

14


----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)

15


----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)




----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)




----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)




----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)




----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Augusztus 31)




----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

1972


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

1969


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

péntek


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

szeptember


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Egy, megérett a meggy.


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Kettő, csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Három, majd hazavárom.


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Négy, biz' oda nem mégy.


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Öt, leszállott a köd.


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Hat, hasad a pad.


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Hét, sáros ez a rét.


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Nyolc, üres a polc.


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Kilenc, kis Ferenc.


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Tíz, tiszta víz.


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Ott a szamár, megissza!


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Pont, pont, vesszőcske,


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Készen van a fejecske.


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Kicsi nyaka, nagy a hasa,


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Készen van a török basa .


----------



## bnmarcsi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Mindenkinek szép és mosolygós napot kívánok mára!


----------



## TakácsAnikó_ (2017 Szeptember 1)




----------



## robi90 (2017 Szeptember 1)




----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

sziasztok


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

ebookot


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

szeretnék


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

letölteni


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

Vannak itt olyanok, akiknek a hobbijuk a fotózás?


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

szóval ebook


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

merre van Kanada legszebb tája?


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

ebook


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

ebook


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

igen


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

ebook magyarul ekönyv


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

még mindig ebook


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

ebook


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

sok ez a 20


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

miért pont 20?


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

lehetne 10 is.


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

de ha 20, akkor 20.


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

ebook


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

ebook


----------



## oszgabor (2017 Szeptember 2)

akkor most.


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok! Úgy emlékszem, valaki ezt kérte.


----------



## robi90 (2017 Szeptember 4)




----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

egy


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

kettő


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

három


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

négy


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

5


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

6


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

7


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

8


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

9


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

10


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

11


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

12


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

13


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

14


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

15


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

16


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

17


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

18


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

19


----------



## zsózsoka88 (2017 Szeptember 5)

20


----------



## robi90 (2017 Szeptember 6)




----------



## robi90 (2017 Szeptember 7)




----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

0


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

1


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

3


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

7


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

11


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

13


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

15


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

17


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## talabos (2017 Szeptember 7)

20


----------



## medvegy (2017 Szeptember 8)

egy kis malac


----------



## medvegy (2017 Szeptember 8)

röff-röff-röff


----------



## medvegy (2017 Szeptember 8)

trombitálgat


----------



## medvegy (2017 Szeptember 8)

töff-töff-töff


----------



## medvegy (2017 Szeptember 8)

trombitálja:


----------



## medvegy (2017 Szeptember 8)

víg ormánya


----------



## medvegy (2017 Szeptember 8)

földet túrja


----------



## medvegy (2017 Szeptember 8)

röff-röff-röff


----------



## medvegy (2017 Szeptember 8)

Jön az öreg, meglátja


----------



## medvegy (2017 Szeptember 8)

örvendezve kiáltja


----------



## medvegy (2017 Szeptember 8)

Túrjad, fiam,


----------



## medvegy (2017 Szeptember 8)

röff-röff-töff-töff,


----------



## medvegy (2017 Szeptember 8)

apád is így csinálja!


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)




----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)

Köszönjük!


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)

6.


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)

Köszönöm,hogy csatlakozhattam.


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)

Fele megvan


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)

13


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)

15


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)

69924. hozzászólás az enyéém


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)

17


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)

18


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)

19..közel a cél


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)

ééés megvan a 20. )) ((


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)

Jó éjszakát


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)




----------



## contika (2017 Szeptember 10)

Megvolt a fele, ez a 11.


----------



## contika (2017 Szeptember 10)

itt a 12.


----------



## contika (2017 Szeptember 10)

Íme a 13.


----------



## contika (2017 Szeptember 10)

Most a 14.


----------



## contika (2017 Szeptember 10)

Ez a 15.


----------



## contika (2017 Szeptember 10)

A nevem alatt a számlálónál kellene látnom, hogy ez a 16., de én nem látom


----------



## contika (2017 Szeptember 10)

Mindjárt vége a vasárnapnak 17.


----------



## contika (2017 Szeptember 10)

Jön egy újabb hétfő 18.


----------



## contika (2017 Szeptember 10)

A 19 az egy híján 20


----------



## contika (2017 Szeptember 10)

Tadaaaam!!! Ez itt a 20.


----------



## Kiss Tibor Miklós (2017 Szeptember 11)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


kösz


----------



## Kiss Tibor Miklós (2017 Szeptember 11)

contika írta:


> A 19 az egy híján 20


néha 21


----------



## Kiss Tibor Miklós (2017 Szeptember 11)

virita írta:


> Hárman sem bírnátok súlyos buzogányát,
> Parittyaköveit, öklelő kopjáját;


Kinizsi vagy Toldi?


----------



## Kiss Tibor Miklós (2017 Szeptember 11)

keletom2 írta:


> . Ha ököllel jobb vagy Nickynél, ő baseballütővel jön neked. Ha nálad kés van, ő pisztolyt ránt. És ha nálad is pisztoly van? Akkor jobb, ha gyorsan megölöd, mert ő addig nem áll le, amíg egyikőtök meg nem hal. (Casino)


j.pesci elég taszajtó a filmben a 149 centijével


----------



## Kiss Tibor Miklós (2017 Szeptember 11)

oszandi írta:


> Fele megvan


19


----------



## Kiss Tibor Miklós (2017 Szeptember 11)

talabos írta:


> 20


nekem is 20


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

nap mint nap


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

lassan megy


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

nekem mennyi?


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

15


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

sose fogy el.


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

Konvoj


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

Cobra 11


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

123xsa index


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

monitor


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

klaviatura


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

laptop


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

azt hiszem már csak 6 kell


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

most kell abbahagyni


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

na még egy picit


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

totál felesleges ez a turtura.


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

na még négy essünk neki


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

már csak három


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

csak kettő


----------



## Barbadossa (2017 Szeptember 11)

1 az utolso


----------



## robi90 (2017 Szeptember 11)




----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Néha kimászol az ágyból reggel és arra gondolsz, hogy nem fogom túlélni a napot. De legbelül nevetsz és eszedbe jut, hányszor éreztél már így.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Találd meg, amit szeretsz, és hagyd, hogy megöljön.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Ha valakivel örökre együtt akarsz maradni, ahhoz örökké kell élned.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Fiatalok! Tiétek a jövő! Régebben úgy volt, hogy a miénk lesz.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

A modern élet sajátossága a gyötrődés.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Hogy az emberek odafigyeljenek, ma már nem elég megveregetni a vállukat, oda kell csapni a nagy kalapáccsal. Akkor végre komolyan odafigyelnek.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Ha valaki igazán lelkesedik valamiért, mindent megtesz érte.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Extrém helyzetekben extrém megoldás kell.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Találd meg, amit szeretsz, és hagyd, hogy megöljön.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Nem vagyok egy hisztérika, igyekszem mindenre racionális magyarázatot találni. Azt mindig lehet.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Azok elől, akik takarítanak utánad, semmit sem lehet eltitkolni.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Az alkohol elég sok problémát megold, az egyedüli gond, hogy csak rövid távon oldja meg őket.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Az ördög a részletekben rejlik.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Az élettelen dolgoknak, a szervetlen dolgoknak is megvan a maguk energiája.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Mindennapi apró tetteink hoznak fényt a világba.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

A reggel az munkára való, az éjjel meg a játékra.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Időbe telik, mire az ember levetkőzi a rossz beidegződéseit.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Minden reggel egy új lehetőség arra, hogy azonnal visszafeküdj az ágyba.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Ha meg sem moccansz, tutira nem vered be a lábujjad.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

A kreatív rendetlenség jobb, mint a henye rendesség.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

A valóságban a borok ára és minősége közötti korreláció a nullához közelít.


----------



## janind (2017 Szeptember 13)

Mindannyiunknak szüksége van egy kis izgalomra néhanapján.


----------



## robi90 (2017 Szeptember 13)




----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

2


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

Alex3330 írta:


> 90


1961


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

852


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

265


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

ez


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

2017


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

írom


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

pont


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

igen


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

26


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

most


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

11


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

jó


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

11


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)




----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## Smicike11 (2017 Szeptember 14)

+1


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## Polgár Katalin Ildikó (2017 Szeptember 14)

készen van


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

1


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

2


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

3


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

4


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

5


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

6


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

7


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

8


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

9


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

10


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

11


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

12


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

13


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

14


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

15


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

16


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

17


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

18


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

19


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

20


----------



## gigacica (2017 Szeptember 16)

Mindenkinek aki ezt olvassa Legyen Szép a napja!


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget. 1


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

2


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

3


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

4


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

5


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

6


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

7


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

10


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

12


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

13


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

14


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

15


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

16


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

18


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

19


----------



## Zusanee (2017 Szeptember 17)

20


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

001


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

002


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

Zusanee írta:


> 20


003


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

*004*


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

005


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

006


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

007


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

_008_


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

*009*


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

*010*


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

*011*


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

012​


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

013


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

014


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

*015*


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

016


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

017[HIDE-THANKS][/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

018


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

019


----------



## GySanko (2017 Szeptember 17)

020


----------



## nagy marietta (2017 Szeptember 20)

vikiadri írta:


> Csukás István- A téli tücsök meséi


Szia, bocsánat, hogy ide írok, csak nem tudom hova kell, ha kérdezni szeretnék. A téli tücsök c. könyv szövegfeldolgozó munkafüzetét keresem. Megvan esetleg valakinek? Köszönöm előre is! marietta


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 20)

Helló


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

Kettő


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

Három


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

-
Alma


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

3


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

4


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

5


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

6


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

7


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

8


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

9


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

10


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

11


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

12


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

15


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

19


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

20


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

21


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

22


----------



## sacika19 (2017 Szeptember 21)

23


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

Nyolc


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

Hat


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

Öt


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

Négy


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

Hét


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

Kilenc


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

Tíz


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

11


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

12


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

Tizennégy


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

15


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

19


----------



## Celt (2017 Szeptember 21)

20


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

könyvet


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

keresek


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

4 - te kis nyuszi, hová mész?


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

5 - hasad a tök


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

A férj virraszt a haldokló felesége mellett. Egyszer csak megszólal az asszony:
- Józsi, valamit el kell mondanom.
- Cssst, ne pazarold az erődet beszédre - csitítja a férj.
- De Józsi, nem halhatok meg úgy, hogy nem mondtam el neked az igazat. Megcsaltalak, többször is. Lefeküdtem a bátyáddal, az apáddal és a legjobb barátoddal.
- Cssst, ne fáraszd magad, kedvesem. Megbocsátok neked. De én már ezt korábban is tudtam, mit gondolsz, miért mérgeztelek meg?


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Az 1960-as években a NASA az űrprogramja során hatalmas problémával találta szembe magát: a golyóstoll, működési elvéből következően nem működik a súlytalanság állapotában, így az űrben nem tudnak írni.
Beindítottak egy programot, amely során mintegy 1 millió dolláros költséggel sikerült is egy tökéletesen működő példányt elkészíteniük.
A szovjetek eközben ugyanezen problémával találkoztak. Rövid tanakodás után úgy döntöttek, hogy az űrben inkább ceruzát használnak.


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Járókelő kérdezi egy másiktól:
- Meg tudná nekem mondani, melyik a legrövidebb út a vasútállomásra?
- Nem tudom.
- Miért, nem idevalósi?
- De igen, csak én taxisofőr vagyok.


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Két skót egy étteremben:
- Te! Nem túl drága ez a hely?
- Hát most nézem én is, hogy egy ásványvíz 2000 forintba kerül!
- Te jó ég! Még szerencse, hogy whiskyt rendeltünk!


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Nyuszika ül az erdő szélén és gépel a számítógépén. Arra megy a Róka és megkérdi:
- Mit csinálsz Nyuszika?
- Írom a diplomamunkámat.
- Na és miből írod?
- Hát, hogy hogyan védekezzenek a kis állatok a ragadozókkal szemben.
- Ne hülyéskedj Nyuszika! De te ehhez mit sem értesz!
- Ha nem hiszed Róka, gyere be velem a bokorba, mindjárt megmutatom.
Be is mennek a bokorba. Nagy csatazaj, a Róka kirepül a bozótból és fejvesztve elrohan. Nyuszika előjön és folytatja az írást. Arra megy a Farkas:
- Mit csinálsz Nyuszika?
- Írom a diplomamunkámat.
- És miből?
- Hogyan védekezzenek a kis állatok a ragadozókkal szemben.
- Na ne nevettess, te ehhez nem értesz!
- Ha nem hiszed, gyere velem a bokorba, majd megmutatom!
Be is mennek a bokorba. Nagy zajjal kirepül a Farkas és elrohan. Nyuszika folytatja a gépelést. Kisvártatva jön a Medve:
- Mit gépelsz Nyuszika?
- Írom a diplomamunkámat.
- És milyen témából?
- Hát, hogy hogyan védekezzenek a kis állatok a ragadozókkal szemben.
- Jaj, ne röhögtess! Te ehhez nem érthetsz!
- Ha nem hiszed, gyere be velem a bokorba, megmutatom, milyen profi vagyok.
Be is mennek. Nagy csihi-puhi, kirepül a Medve a bozótból s elszalad. Kilép a Nyuszika a bokorból, utána előjön az Oroszlán:
- Látod Nyuszika, nem megmondtam! Nem az a lényeg, hogy miből írod a diplomamunkádat, hanem, hogy ki a konzulensed!


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Két skót az Alpokban túrázik. Egyszercsak belegurulnak egy gödörbe.
Eltelik egy nap és lefagy a nagylábujjuk.
Eltelik két nap és lefagy a fülük.
Harmadnap a gödörből kinézve fejeket pillantanak meg. Valaki bekiált:
- Itt a Vöröskereszt!
Mire az egyik skót:
- Köszönjük, de nem adakozunk!


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Bölcs mondások:
A mazsola csak egy rémült arcú szőlőszem.
A gyilkosság a kritika szélsőséges formája.
A tapasztalat jó iskola, csak a tandíj magas.
Okos vagy, ha csak a felét hiszed el annak, amit hallasz... Zseniális, ha tudod, hogy melyik felét.
A chiliszósz határozott fellépésű ketchup.
A dög a rivális hölgy beceneve.
A kémia ugyanaz, mint a fizika, csak büdösebb.
Az irónia nem más, mint a szellemes emberek gorombáskodása.
A szálka a hal bosszúja.
Az ámokfutás a jövő tömegsportja.


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Magyar tévések kimentek Moszkvába forgatni egy hétre, és egy elég fapados hotelben szálltak meg. Első nap, semmi dolguk nem lévén, végig itták a bár itallapját többször is, oda-vissza. Mikor este elég illuminált állapotban visszamantek a szobájukba, egyiküknek az az ötlete támadt, hogy keressenek lehallgatót, mert biztos van. Elkezdtek keresni, egyszercsak az egyik megszólalt, hogy a szőnyeg alatt lesz, mert ott valami dudorodik. Feltekerték a szőnyeget, és egy bazi nagy anyacsavart találtak. Kicsavarták, az alattuk levő szobában meg leszakadt a csillár.


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Hajtja a székely bácsi komótosan a szekerét. Egyszer csak lelassít mellette egy kocsi és kiszól a sofőr:
- Bácsi, nem tudná megmondani merre van a makaróni gyár?
- Nem tudom fiam.
A kocsi továbbhajt, a székely bácsi elgondolkozik, aztán utána kiált:
- Jóember, nem a tésztagyárat keresi?
A sofőr örömmel tolat vissza:
- De igen, tudja hol van?
- Dehogy tudom, fiam.


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Az ügyvéd megnyer egy botrányos pert. A tárgyalás után eléáll egy feldúlt nő.
- Nincs az az aljas, elvetemült, mocskos szemétláda, akinek az ügyét ne vállalná el? - kérdezi.
- Attól függ - válaszolja nyugodtan, elgondolkozva az ügyvéd. - Maga mit követett el?


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Egy szőke nő bemegy a könyvtárba és kinéz magának egy könyvet. Hazaviszi és vacsora után elkezdi olvasni, ám 10 perc után elalszik rajta.
Másnap visszaviszi a könyvtárba és mondja a könyvtárosnak:
- Visszahoztam a könyvet, de be kell vallanom, ez volt életem legunalmasabb olvasmánya. A történetnek semmi értelmét nem találtam, emellett annyi szereplő volt benne, hogy nem is tudtam megjegyezni őket!
A könyvtáros hátraszól a kollégájának:
- Figyelj csak, kiderült, ki vitte el a telefonkönyvünket!


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Boldogan mosolyogva meséli a rabbi egyik barátjának:
- Képzeld, ma hét embert tettem boldoggá!
- Hogyan? - kérdezi a barát.
- Összeadtam három jegyespárt!
- Ööö... Az nem csak hat embert jelent?
- Miért, mit gondolsz, ingyen tettem?


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Szilikonmellű bombanő áll a Balatonban. Egy csónakázó férfi nézi, nézi, majd mivel ismerkedni akar, megkérdezi tőle:
- Meg tudná mondani, hány fokos a víz?
- Uram! Engem már sokszor néztek kurvának, de hőmérőnek még soha...


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

- Vádlott, miért ad elő nekem ma a történtekről a tegnapitól teljesen eltérő történetet?
- Azért bíró úr, mert a tegnapit nem hitte el...


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Három kutya üldögél az állatorvos várójában és beszélgetnek:
- Te miért vagy itt pitbull?
- Én sajnos megharaptam a gazdámat!
- Akkor téged biztosan el fognak altatni...
- És te rottweiler miért vagy itt?
- Én széttéptem a szomszéd bácsit!
- Hát akkor téged is elaltatnak...
- És te dobermann miért vagy itt?
- Amikor a gazdasszonyom lehajolt, hátulról magamévá tettem és közben jól összekarmoltam a hátát.
- Na akkor téged is elaltatnak!
- Dehogy, engem csak azért hozott, hogy levágják a körmöm!


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

- Jean, csipog a citrom?
- Nem, uram.
- Akkor a kanárit facsartam a teába.


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Nyuszika elmegy a Rókához, elkérni a fűnyíróját. A Róka éppen füvet nyír.
- Hé, Róka! Elkérhetném a fűnyíródat?
- Nézd, Nyuszika. Mondhatnám, hogy nincs fűnyíróm, de látod, hogy van. Mondhatnám azt is, hogy rossz, de látod, hogy működik. Így hát egy megoldás maradt: elmész te a jó büdös francba!


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

- Melyik az a Microsoft termék, amivel sohasem fogsz szívni?
- A Microsoft porszívó...


----------



## summoner (2017 Szeptember 23)

Mondatok, amiket nem szeretnél hallani egy tetováló műhelyben:
- SAS? Nem azt mondta, hogy pasas?
- Sajnos a közepe felé kifogytam a vörös tintából, ezért utána rózsaszínt használtam.
- Ember, hogy utálom ezt a rohadt csuklást!
- Nem akar még valamit íratni a hátára? Most látom, hogy egy csomó hely van még itt.
- Kész a zászló, és ezektől a zsírpárnáktól még lobog is.
- Ön ha elront valamit zárójelbe teszi, vagy áthúzza?
- Hoppá...


----------



## robi90 (2017 Szeptember 23)




----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Szeptember 25)

3


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Szeptember 25)

4


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Szeptember 25)

5


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Szeptember 25)

a


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Szeptember 25)

s


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Szeptember 25)

d


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Szeptember 25)

f


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Szeptember 25)

g


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Szeptember 25)

6


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

Más is szereti Harry Pottert?


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

Vagy Cassandra Clare könyveit?


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

HP és az Azkabani fogoly


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

Szeretem a csokit


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

Meg a fagyit is, a mogyorósat


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

Arctic monkeys


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

F.Á.- Altató
Minden veszteség fájdalombacsomagolt megkönnyebbülés


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

Cicák


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

Ígéret- Az a hazugság, amit be akarunk tartani


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)




----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

Szeretek olvasni


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

Bexi


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

Istállótakarító


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

Gombász


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

Ezen kívül már csak egy fárasztás


----------



## BarathBetti (2017 Szeptember 25)

Éééés20


----------



## robi90 (2017 Szeptember 26)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm


----------



## Tiosy (2017 Szeptember 27)

jozsikatuning írta:


>


Köszönjük


----------



## Tiosy (2017 Szeptember 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Tiosy (2017 Szeptember 27)

Nagyon örülök, hogy köztetek lehetek.


----------



## Tiosy (2017 Szeptember 27)

Nagy segítség ez nekem


----------



## Tiosy (2017 Szeptember 27)

Ígérem, igyekszem én is feltölteni használható anyagokat


----------



## robi90 (2017 Szeptember 27)




----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

e book


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

könyvek


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

Minden minden


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

Weöres Sándor


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

Reményik Sándor


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

Karinthy Frigyes


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)




----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)




----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

A Nap is csillag


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

Időtlen szerelem


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

A vonzás szabályai


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

Emil és a detektívek


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

Hosszú álom


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

Csillagainkban a hiba


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

Adam & Eva


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

A jéghercegnő


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

Digitális pedagógia


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

Bevezetés a pszichológiába


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

A Pál utcai fiúk


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

A két Lotti


----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)




----------



## HDorina (2017 Szeptember 29)

1


----------



## Csaba 82 (2017 Szeptember 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## robi90 (2017 Szeptember 29)

77777


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit."


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

"Neque porro quisquam est qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit..."


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

"Nincs ki a fájdalmat önmagáért szeretné, ki törekedne rá és birtokolná, csupán a fájdalomért..."


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Bőszájú körülíróművész.


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Fűsújtó, sárgördítő ütés


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Gyümölcsvédő ágyúfűnyíró


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Jóhírű tüzérágyúöntő


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Különálló műútépítő


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Nyúlfülvágó térközsűrítő


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Ötágú ütőműbénító


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Tégy úgy őrült, már bűvölsz, hódíts! (Nagy László)


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Tíz büdös légy húsz műcsótányt főz


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Szénrázúdító fűtőküldönc


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Tüskéshátú kígyóbűvölő (Koltai László)


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Úszójárműkürt-vészöblítő


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Üldögélő műújságíró


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

A fűrészbolt-felvigyázó őrön új kulcsszíj csüng.


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Hálóűrbe fölül lő, bosszús kapusszív vérzik.


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Jámbor célú, öv ügyű ex-qwan ki dó-s főz, puhít. (Schwetter Ernő) /qwan ki do: küzdősport/


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Sün, hód, ölyv cigány csőszt űz; Bodzadzsem, tyúkzsír – pfuj, légy! (Schwetter Ernő)


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Te etetettet tettetett, te: e tettet Ete tetettette-e? (Schwetter Ernő)


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Külvízen műúszó burkolt kis szárazjégtörő


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

Jackdaws love my big sphinx of quartz.


----------



## matyo11 (2017 Október 1)

The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.


----------



## Delfike_ReYa (2017 Október 2)

Mennyi fórum....


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

Ez jó ötlet. Köszönet érte.


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

aj


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

Bocsánat! Kicsit nagy lett a kép. Gondoltam, hozok a verseimből ide...


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)




----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)




----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

*Sóhaj*_ (2007. június 10.)_


Vihar van bennem, mélyen tomboló,

lecsendesíthetetlen nagy folyó

árad belül, s csak egyre nő az ár;

elönt mindent, és nem marad határ.

Szívem, ne fájj nagyon, ha széthasadsz!

Halál, ne légy sötét, ha elragadsz!​


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

*Ne higgye* _(2007. november 27.)_


Ne higgye azt, hogy elhiszem minden hazug szavát,

mert néha én is rájövök, hogy hol ejtettek át.

Naiv vagyok, az szent igaz,

ki könnyen bizalmat szavaz,

de mégse higgye azt Uram, hogy engem tőrbe csal.​


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

*Kőszív* _(2007. november 27.)_


Mély csend ül benn a kőszíven,

áll némán, rezdületlenül.

Feléje nyúlok szelíden,

s kezem a semmibe merül.


Űrből vont árok van kívül,

melynek ölén, mint sziklavár,

a kőszív magányosan ül:

halálos megváltásra vár.​


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

*„Holdvilág”*

- Szerb Antal sírjára -

_(2008. május 30.)_


Éj keze lágyan ölelve a Holdba repíti a lelked.
Útkeresőnek a fény, általad omlik alá.​


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

*Köszöntő*

_(2008. június 10.)_


Álmaid csepp csíráit növessze az Ég

valósággá érett virágos mezővé!

Vidám mosoly az arcodról el ne tűnjék;

soha ne apadjon, váljon éltetőddé!​


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

*A némaságban fénylesz*

_(2008. augusztus 13.)_


A tőledtelenségből jövök

hiányod lüktet bennem -

csenddé váltál

s én megsüketülök e csendben.

A kis fehér virág bimbóját

lepréselem szívemben.​


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

*Az érzés dala*

_(2008. augusztus 14.)_


Voltam már lüktető fájdalom,

és voltam sápatag magány,

voltam sikoltó üresség,

és magába záródott talány,

de aranyszárnyú szerelem

talán még nem voltam sosem...

de aranyszárnyú szerelem

még nem voltam sosem.​


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

*Fejfáddá leszek*

_(2008. augusztus 17.)_


Vigyél

magaddal,

s én majd

markodba kucorodva

apró szilvamagként alszom, kedvesem,

s ha végül ernyedten nyílik szét kezed,

a föld mélyére

is veled megyek,

és belőled nőve,

téged oltalmazó

erős fává ébredek.​


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

*Egy hét a szerelem *

_(2008. augusztus 18-25.)_


Vasárnap virággal vártál.

Hétfőn házadba hívtál.

Kedden kezemet kérted.

Szerdán szárnyamat szegted.

Csütörtökön: csend.

Péntekünk percei puha porrá porladtak.

Szerelmünk szombatra szertehullt.​


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

*Hagyom*

_(2008. október 22.)_


Utánam nyúl az álom,

s megállít félúton,

az ébredés határán

az ágyban ringatom

magam tovább, s hagyom,

hogy a képzelet hűs selyme

arcomra borulva lágyan

álomba fordítson vissza

elérve minden vágyam,

mely bennem dalt fogan.​


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

*Posztó-lelkű*

_(2008. december 2.)_


Fegyver a szó a te szádban, hogyha vitára kerül sor,

ám sose hallani azt, hogy szavad úgy simogat,

mint a selyemmel bélelt lágy szövetű anorákod;

érte se szólt köszönet, s benne se vagy finomabb.​


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

*Fricska*

_(2008. december 3.)_


Tintaüvegbe ha mártod a tollad

gyullad a lap mire írni akarsz,

oltod a szóval – a rím-cicomával –

s végül a tollal a sárba kaparsz.​


----------



## Bódai-Soós Judit (2017 Október 2)

Most csak néhány régi, kurta verset hoztam, de vannak ám újabbak is... :-D


----------



## Dylan D. Tides (2017 Október 2)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## 1dzsolt (2017 Október 3)

Ééééés megvan a 20.....


----------



## robi90 (2017 Október 3)




----------



## Czettli Attila (2017 Október 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Czettli Attila (2017 Október 3)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Czettli Attila (2017 Október 3)




----------



## Czettli Attila (2017 Október 3)




----------



## robi90 (2017 Október 4)

király oldal


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

1


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

2


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

3


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

4


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

5


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

6


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

7


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

8


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

9


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

10


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

Jo


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

lenne


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

igazan


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

ha


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

nem


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

kellene


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

ennyit


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

varni


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

Hazagondoltam magam egy pillanatra


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

Sok dolog hianyzik, tobbek kozott a magyar konyvek


----------



## kenzah01 (2017 Október 5)

Talan itt lehetosegem lesz talalni


----------



## Basile (2017 Október 5)

Nagyon szép versek!


----------



## Basile (2017 Október 5)

Hullócsillag
Nézem milyen gyönyörű az égboltozat,
Számolom, nézem a szép csillagokat.
Könnycsepp keletkezik a szememben,
Kérdem: miért nem vagy itt a közelemben?

Elválaszt kettőnket a kegyetlen messzeség,
A vendég a magány, a válasz a csendesség.
Jönne a szerencsét hozó jelenség bárcsak,
Mit úgy hívnak: fényes hullócsillag.

Nem kívántam én tőle nagyon réges-rég,
Most jól jönne egy angyali, égi segítség,
Amivel szorosabb lenne a kettőnk közti lánc,
S mindörökre tartana ez a boldogságtánc.

Talán egyszer minden kívánság valóra válik,
Szörnyű kínlódás, hogy mennyire hiányzik.
Ezer költeményt költhetek én még róla,
Ez a fájdalom, lehet, nem múlik soha.

Éjjel-nappal csak terád gondolok!
Hirtelen megláttam egy hullócsillagot,
Így azt kívántam teljes szívemből tőle,
Legyek vele, és maradjak ott örökre!

Vajon fog-e egyszer teljesülni valamikor,
A kérdésre a válasz a szokásos: nem tudom.
Én nem adom fel akkor se, minden fog sikerülni,
Még ha évtizedeken át kell érte keményen harcolni.


----------



## Basile (2017 Október 5)

Mit is mondhatnék?
Szerelem és béke szelei
Továbbra is a zöld táj jelei.

Mit is mondhatnék?
Inkább bizonyítanék.

Még mindig Te vagy a szép.

Ősi, dalos madár
Továbbra is vár!

Szerelem, ami nem fáj,
Dallamos és szép a táj!


----------



## Basile (2017 Október 5)

Reggel
Fekete ruháját ledobta az éjjel.
Keleten kél a nap, s vidáman néz széjjel.
Múlik a sötétség, a nap sugarára,
aranyló ruháját teríti a tájra.

Hamar világos lesz, kedvünk is felderül,
a nagy világosság teljesen szétterül.
Munkáját az ember könnyebben kezdi el,
mikor ilyen szép és derűs lesz a reggel.

Hangzik a madárdal, mint reggeli zene,
kedves a fülünknek, élet üzenete.
Vidáman dalolnak, készülvén a napra,
ébredő lelkünknek friss örömöt hagyva.


----------



## Basile (2017 Október 5)

Ó, a nyár!
Ó, a nyár, akkor él a bogár.
Zöld az összes falevél,
Pereg a homok, amikor mesél.

Ó, a nyár, biz` elmúlt már.
Elmúltak a szép napok,
Tovaszálltak ábrándok.


----------



## Basile (2017 Október 5)

Félhold
Hamvas, mint péksütemény, 
Sötétben árad a fény. 
Ez nem zöld török félhold, 
Napsütötte félhold. 

Érdekes jelenség égen, 
Ember figyeli régen. 
Középkorban igen félték, 
Titkát még nem ismerték. 

Azóta ember megjárta, 
Repítette űrszonda. 
Lakatlan a kies táj, 
Nem süt nap, fedi homály. 

Vándornak, ki éjszakai, 
Ez az ég iránytűi. 
Maradjunk lenn a földön, 
Nézzük éjszakai csöndön.


----------



## srami (2017 Október 5)

?


----------



## robi90 (2017 Október 6)

*  Téli álom  *
- Móricka, tudsz nekem mondani olyan élőlényt, ami tavasszal ébred föl téli álmából?
- Igen. A fagylaltos!


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Október 7)

7


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Október 7)

8


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Október 7)

9


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Október 7)

Bazsi


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Október 7)

Gazsi


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Október 7)

Dezső


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Október 7)

Rezső


----------



## LeviTH20 (2017 Október 7)

macsek


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

1


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

2


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

3


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

4


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

5


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

6


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

7


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

8


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

9


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

7


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

8


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

9


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

10


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

11


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

12


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

13


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

14


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

15


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

16


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

17


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

18


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

19


----------



## Demeter Melinda (2017 Október 7)

20


----------



## robi90 (2017 Október 8)




----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

PP9PPorszivo


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

behek józsef írta:


> PP9PPorszivo


Már 2


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

behek józsef írta:


> Már 2


Barcelona


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

behek józsef írta:


> Barcelona


Argentína


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Messi


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Foci vb


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Neymar


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Bozsik


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Puskás


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Hidegkuti


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Grosics


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Lantos


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Lóránt


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Buzánszky


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Zakariás


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Budai


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Czibor


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Sándor


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Szepesi


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Csikar


----------



## behek józsef (2017 Október 10)

Varga


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

Köszönöm hogy itt lehetek


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

szeretem a könyveket


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

szeretem a filmeket


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

1


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

23


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

30


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

40


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

50


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

60


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

70


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

80


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

90


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

100


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

200


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

300


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

400


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

500


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

600


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

700


----------



## trixi3033 (2017 Október 11)

800


----------



## Bach Szilvia (2017 Október 12)

1


----------



## Bach Szilvia (2017 Október 12)

2


----------



## Bach Szilvia (2017 Október 12)

3


----------



## Bach Szilvia (2017 Október 12)

4


----------



## robi90 (2017 Október 13)




----------



## robi90 (2017 Október 16)




----------



## Ella03 (2017 Október 17)

*Szeretni és szeretve lenni olyan, mintha kétfelől sütne ránk a nap.*


----------



## Ella03 (2017 Október 17)

*Aki szeret, aki mindig szeret, nem ér rá panaszkodni és boldogtalannak lenni.*


----------



## Ella03 (2017 Október 17)

trixi3033 írta:


> szeretem a könyveket


*Nagy bátorság kell ahhoz, hogy egy ember fenntartás nélkül engedje szeretni magát. Bátorság, csaknem hősiesség. A legtöbb ember nem tud szeretetet adni és kapni, mert gyáva és hiú, fél a bukástól. Szégyelli, hogy odaadja, s még sokkal inkább szégyelli, hogy kiadja magát a másiknak, elárulja titkát. Azt a szomorú, emberi titkot, hogy szüksége van gyengédségre, nem tud meglenni nélküle.
Márai Sándor *


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

hello


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

Újra


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

itt


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

még pár lépés


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

és kész.


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

hanganyag


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

hét


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

nyolc


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

nyolc plussz egy


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

és meg van a fele


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

még ugyanennyi


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

12


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

következő


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

még


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

egyszer


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

16


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

17


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

18


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

19


----------



## SasSzili (2017 Október 18)

és kész


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

ebook


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

Ebook in English


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

3


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

négy


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

olvasnék sokat


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

5


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

hat


----------



## robi90 (2017 Október 19)

jesssz


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

a hét gonosz


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

8


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

az utolsó egy számjegy


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

10


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

11


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

egy tucat


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

13


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

9+5


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

tizenöt


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

4*4


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

17


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

tizennyolc


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

már majdnem


----------



## Turoczi Gabriella (2017 Október 19)

és 20!!!


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

1, megérett a meggy .


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

2, csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

3, majd ide várom.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

4, majd ide mégy.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

5, csütörtök.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

6, maradhat.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

7, egyél cseresznyét.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

8, fejeden a polc.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

9, kivel, mit mívelsz ?


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

10, tiszta víz.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

11, a számlát Te fizeted.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

12, vigyen el a szerető.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

13, majd haza várom.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

14, ki fizetne még ?


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

15, olyan mint egy tök .


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

16, az idő még várhat.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

17, nagyon sok szerencsét.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

18, fejedre esett egy polc.


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

19, a moziba ma mi ment ?


----------



## Frank Duo (2017 Október 20)

20, itt a vége, fuss el véle.


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

én is szeretetnék feltölteni, ezért most 20x beszélgetek a rendszerrel..  ugyanis nem enged egyes témákhoz hozzászólni


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

akkor folytatom..


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

egy kicsit uncsi..


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

köszi NOD32 általad találtam rá a hozzászólás részhez


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

ja és az időzár is nagyon vicces


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

én másokkal ellentétben jól elszórakoztatom magamat..


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

azt nem tudom még mennyit kell még írogatnom. a fájlok feltöltése gomb nálam aktív...


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)




----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

egy kicsit tornázom addig


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

egy pár napüdvözlet másképp


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

szemtorna


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

tánci-tánci


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

nyelvtorna


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

popi-torna


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

lassan tölthetek


----------



## Hobutzi (2017 Október 20)

Sziasztok,
csatoltam két általam beszkennelt könyvet egészség témában.. nem tudom hol lesz látható, nincs tapasztalatom, nem tudom a topikot kiválasztani.
Üdv Hobutzi


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

Akkor legyen 1


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

jöjjön a 2.


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

3 a párom


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

4 , te , kisleány hova mégy?


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

5...érik a tök


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

6, hasad a nap


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

7, a hetedik te magad légy!!!!


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

8 ...üres a polc


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

9...


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

10...szia rendszer...


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

11, legyen ez


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

12....


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

13


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

14


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

15


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

16


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

17


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

18


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

19


----------



## spanish fox (2017 Október 20)

20...azt hiszem, készen vagyok....


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

.


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

..


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

...


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

....


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

.....


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

.


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

..


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

...


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

....


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

.....


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

.


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

..


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

...


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

....


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

.....


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

.


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

..


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

...


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

....


----------



## Killerrr (2017 Október 20)

.....


----------



## Ella03 (2017 Október 21)

nahát


----------



## Ella03 (2017 Október 21)

ez gyors volt


----------



## Ella03 (2017 Október 21)

ennyire egyszerű lenne?


----------



## Ella03 (2017 Október 21)

SasSzili írta:


> még pár lépés


jó a cipellőd


----------



## Kiss Tibor Miklós (2017 Október 21)

Killerrr írta:


> ...


újjé


----------



## Kiss Tibor Miklós (2017 Október 21)

értelmezhető


----------



## Kiss Tibor Miklós (2017 Október 21)

na még kettő hozzászólás szükséges


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 21)

Meglesz az!


----------



## Kiss Tibor Miklós (2017 Október 21)

ez a negyedik hozzászólás


----------



## Kiss Tibor Miklós (2017 Október 21)

és ezzel megvan a huszadik hozzászólás


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 21)

Kiss Tibor Miklós írta:


> és ezzel megvan a huszadik hozzászólás


Türelem, hamarosan állandó tag leszel!


----------



## Kiss Tibor Miklós (2017 Október 21)

Beka Holt írta:


> Türelem, hamarosan állandó tag leszel!


Rendben és köszönöm a segítséget, tudod szaxofonozom és annyira örültem mikor rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 21)

Kiss Tibor Miklós írta:


> Rendben és köszönöm a segítséget, tudod szaxofonozom és annyira örültem mikor rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


Nagyon szívesen!  Már állandó tag vagy  Kellemes zenélést


----------



## Kiss Tibor Miklós (2017 Október 21)

Beka Holt írta:


> Nagyon szívesen!  Már állandó tag vagy  Kellemes zenélést


Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## robi90 (2017 Október 24)




----------



## lacer (2017 Október 25)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lacer (2017 Október 25)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## robi90 (2017 Október 31)




----------



## ceca2005 (2017 Október 31)




----------



## ceca2005 (2017 Október 31)

0123456789


----------



## ceca2005 (2017 Október 31)

42


----------



## ceca2005 (2017 Október 31)

8649


----------



## ceca2005 (2017 Október 31)

369


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 2)

jó


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 2)

beret


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 2)

3,14


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

1


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

2


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

3


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

4


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

5


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

7


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

8


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

9


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

10


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

11


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

12


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

13


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

14


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

15


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

16


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

17


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

18


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

19


----------



## Gubbyk34 (2017 November 5)

20


----------



## robi90 (2017 November 7)

kellemes délutánt


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 7)

a


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 7)

b


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 7)

c


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 7)

d


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 7)

efrbíjfbjdbfjbdjvbjdsbjfbjdvbd jdsfjbj hdhfhhdbug


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 7)

zgedzgdzgdgdzgdgdgfsgfutegdga hdbhgy dnygdhhddsgdb dgsgah ffgdgfghgddssdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 7)

gv


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 7)

ccccccccccccc


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 7)

gfffffffffffffffffffeeeeeee


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 7)

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 9)

ff


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 9)

ffcfd ffff


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 9)

cdc


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 9)

vvvv


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 9)

vf


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 9)

ddddd


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 9)

dfff


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 9)

ffff


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 9)

ggggg


----------



## ByDorina (2017 November 9)

f


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Miért is nem alszom magam sem tudom 
Mert olvasni sem tudok ahhoz fáradt vagyok


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Kellene sok plusz óra egy napban 
Amit csak olvasással töltenék


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

A könyveket gyűjtöm a polcokon már alig fér


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Jöhet minden krimi,romantikus


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Életrajzi ,receptes


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Viszont a vámpíros könyveket nagyon nem szeretem


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Pedig tudom sokaknak az a kedvence


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Legjobban a krimik kapcsolják ki az agyamat


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Régebben a filmeket is imádtam


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

De mostanában annyira kevés a jó film


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Vagy baromi uncsi mert ugyanazt a témát dolgozzák fel tizedszerre


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Moziban sem voltam már ezer éve


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Pedig huszonéves koromban szinte minden filmet megnéztem


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Mindnek vasárnap este moziba mentem


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

A mai jegyárak mellett ez már sokkal nehezebb a fiataloknak


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Még nincsenek is jó filmek


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Köszönöm az itteni lehetőséget


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Mindenkinek jó éjt


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Lassan megvagyok


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Ez volt az utolsó


----------



## Mosoly78 (2017 November 10)

Hurrá


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Abbcc


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

2×20=40


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Holnap aki teheti egyen libát.


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Már csak 42 nap van karácsonyig.


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Birthday.


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Joy napok


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Éljen a vásárlás.


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Gödöllő.☺


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Karácsonyház.


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Belépő.tartós élelmiszer


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Olvassatok sokat.


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Vitamin


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Tesco


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Ynnnnmj


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Hétvége


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Ázsia expressz.


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Viszkis


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Történet


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Abcd


----------



## Vasas eva (2017 November 10)

Lover


----------



## Gabriella123 (2017 November 10)

1.
Köszönöm az információkat!


----------



## robi90 (2017 November 11)

kellemes napot


----------



## philippagregory (2017 November 12)

Verset idézzek?


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 12)

philippagregory írta:


> Verset idézzek?


Nyugodtan verselj!


----------



## philippagregory (2017 November 12)

Törjön százegyszer százszor-tört varázs:
Hát elbocsátlak még egyszer, utólszor,


----------



## philippagregory (2017 November 12)

Ha hitted, hogy még mindig tartalak
S hitted, hogy kell még elbocsáttatás.


----------



## philippagregory (2017 November 12)

Százszor-sujtottan dobom, ím, feléd
Feledésemnek gazdag úr-palástját.


----------



## philippagregory (2017 November 12)

Vedd magadra, mert lesz még hidegebb is,
Vedd magadra, mert sajnálom magunkat,


----------



## philippagregory (2017 November 12)

Szóval már téged, csak téged sajnállak.


----------



## hkrisztanah (2017 November 13)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

2.


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

3.


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

4


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

5.


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

6.


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

7.


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

8.


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

9


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

10.


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

11.


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

12


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

13


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

14


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

15


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

16


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

17


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

18


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

19


----------



## Herkéné Hégely Beáta (2017 November 14)

20


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

köszönjük a lehetöséget


----------



## robi90 (2017 November 14)

jessz


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

1


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

2


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

3


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

4


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

5


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

6


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

7


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

8


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

9


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

10


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

11


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

hozzászól 1


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

! ÚJ MIDIK ALL


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

4


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

5


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

5


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

wewr


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

7


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

10


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

11


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

12


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

103


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

jolly


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

13


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

14


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

15


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

16


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

17


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

18


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

19


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

20


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

21


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

22


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

24


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

25


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

26


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

25


----------



## A.tilla (2017 November 15)

oszgabor írta:


> merre van Kanada legszebb tája?



Én a Niagaránál jártam, csodás volt!


----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)

1


----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)

2


----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)

3


----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)




----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)




----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)




----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)




----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)




----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)




----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)




----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)

11


----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)

12


----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)

14


----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)

15


----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)

még 5


----------



## Rozsabea (2017 November 16)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Rozsabea (2017 November 16)

Hogyan találok hangoskönyveket?


----------



## Rozsabea (2017 November 16)

Keresőbe hiába írom be.


----------



## Rozsabea (2017 November 16)

4.


----------



## Rozsabea (2017 November 16)

20hozzászolás után kell várni?


----------



## Rozsabea (2017 November 16)

6.dejó


----------



## Rozsabea (2017 November 16)

7.sok van még


----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)

16


----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)

17


----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)

18


----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)

19


----------



## FEE40 (2017 November 16)

20


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

1. Érdekes ez a topik.


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

2


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

3


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

4.


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

5.


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

6.


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

7 ￼￼￼￼


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

8.


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

9.


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

10. gghhggh[HIDE-THANKS][/HIDE-THANKS][HIDE-REPLY][/HIDE-REPLY]


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

11. ghhj


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

12. gghhggh gghhgh


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

13.


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

14.


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

15.


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

16.


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

*17. *


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

_18. _


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

19.


----------



## Sasha Danken (2017 November 18)

[HIDE]ggg[/HIDE]20.


----------



## av10 (2017 November 19)

Kávét, de gyorsan!!!!


----------



## av10 (2017 November 19)

Na már csak 4 válaszadás!


----------



## av10 (2017 November 19)

Holnap hétfő,olyan rossz!


----------



## av10 (2017 November 19)

Odaégett a szalonna!


----------



## av10 (2017 November 19)

Nem tudok miről írni!


----------



## av10 (2017 November 19)

Nagyon kedves volt a kormányos!


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

jó helyre2


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

irok3


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

majd4


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

meglátjuk5


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

de remélem6


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

hogy7


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

jó lesz8


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

mivel9


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

hiányzik10


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

a hozzáférés11


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

a midi 12


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

fájlokhoz13


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

így 14


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

dalolhatjük 15


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

a szép 16


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

magyar17


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

nótákat18


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

mert a fiatalok19


----------



## Lado161 (2017 November 19)

elfelejtik ezeket20


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

A világ összes spirituális tudása sem ér semmit, ha szavakban nagyok, de tettekben kicsik vagyunk.
James Van Praagh


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Amit csinálsz, csináld meg a legjobban. Legalábbis próbálkozz. Minden dolognak van optimuma, "csak" elő kell bányászni.
Kukorelly Endre


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Amit teszel, csináld olyan jól, ahogyan csak tudod, életed minden egyes napján! Így amikor elér a halál, egyike leszel azoknak, akik a legboldogabbként távoztak el.
Howard Lyman


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Néha nem árt, ha a szükségesnél jobban megnehezítjük az életünket. Ne csak ott ugorjunk át a kerítésen, ahol a legalacsonyabb!
Erling Kagge


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Nem változtathatunk azon, ami már megtörtént, de hatást gyakorolhatunk arra, ami most jön.
Hugh Howey


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Az "igen valószínűtlen"-t hajlamos az ember úgy venni, mint "lényegében lehetetlen"-t, és ha egyszer idáig jutunk, akkor egyre halkabban fogjuk majd magunkban kimondani azt, hogy "lényegében", s végül már nem is tulajdonítunk neki jelentőséget. De a lehetetlen és a valószínűtlen mégsem ugyanaz. A lehetetlen dolgok sohasem történnek meg, valószínűtlen dolgok viszont nemegyszer.
Jordan Ellenberg


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

A világ változásait nem elszenvedni, hanem inkább befolyásolni érdemes.
Dobosy Antal


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Nemcsak az a fontos, hogyan magyarázod a világot, hanem az is, hogy mit teszel érte.
Csontos Márta


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Az életben magunkból kell kicsiholni a motivációt akkor is, ha épp kevés okunk van a lelkesedésre.
Szendi Gábor


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Az ember nagy feladata nem az, hogy világosan lássa, amit a távol homályba burkol, hanem hogy megtegye azt, amit tisztán láthat, egy karnyújtásnyira.
Thomas Carlyle


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Nincs lehetetlen. (...) Ha valami lehetetlennek tűnik, akkor egyszerűen csak magyarázatot kell találni rá.
Alekszandra Marinyina


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Jó motivációval lehet minden ellen tenni. De az igazi, állandó motivációhoz ennél több kell. Annak belül kell megszületnie, nem külső nyomásra.
Dombóvári István


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Ha van benned vágy, szenvedély, ötlet, eredményes lehetsz.
David Wagner


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Ha úgy döntesz, belevágsz, akkor adj bele mindent! Különben el se kezdd! (...) Az elszigetelődés az igazi ajándék. Minden más csak próba, hogy mennyire vagy kitartó és mennyire akarod csinálni. De te megteszed, az elutasítás és a rossz körülmények ellenére is, és jobb lesz mindennél, amit csak el tudsz képzelni. Ha megpróbálod, adj bele mindent! Nincs más ehhez fogható érzés. Egyedül leszel az isteneiddel, és az éjjeleid lángolni fognak, akár a tűz. Az életed egyenes úton halad majd a tökéletes nevetés felé. Ez az egyetlen jó harc, ami létezik.
Charles Bukowski


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Soha nem járkálok, ha le is ülhetek, és soha nem ülök, ha lefekhetek. Hiszek abban, hogy fontosabb dolgokra kell tartalékolnom az energiáimat.
Mae West


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Egyetlen napodat se töltsd tétlenül! Balszerencsét hoz rád. Huszonnégy órányi lehetőséget utasítasz így vissza.
John Corey Whaley


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Aggódni és jajveszékelni, siránkozni és sajnálkozni mindig sokkal könnyebb, mint tenni, végrehajtani valami érdemleges tettet.
Tom Rose


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

A világ, és ezen belül is főként a szabad társadalmak bővelkednek a lehetőségekben. Igazán. A legtöbbeket csupán az tartja vissza, hogy nem hiszik, hogy meg tudnának csinálni akár valami igazán egyszerűt is. Pedig ehhez még csak fel sem kell adniuk azt, amit jelenleg csinálnak. Csak el kell kezdeniük valamit.
Richard Bandler


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Mire vársz? A tökéletes időpontra? Ne várj arra, hogy az élet megtörténjen veled, indulj, és idézd elő a történést!
Bob Gass


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Van úgy, hogy érdemes síkra szállni, bármilyen kicsi is az esély.
Mark Lawrence


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Most ettem rántotthúst


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Nagyon finom volt


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Nem tudom mit kéne írnom


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

De a kutyám itt horkol a fülembe


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Holnap hétfő


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Nem szeretek korán kelni


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Mindig éhes vagyok


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Mindig fáradt,álmos vagyok


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Szeretnék egy rókát meg egy majmot a házba, de anyukám nem engedi


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Utálom ha valakinek zsíros a füle


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Kedvenc színem a fekete


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Szeretem a nyuszikat is, de anya azt sem engedi


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Sok horror filmet nézek, de nem vagyok pszichopata esküszöm


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Napi 12óra alvásra lenne szükségem, hogy ne legyek élőhalott


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Megint ehes vagyok


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Várom a karácsonyt


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Már novemberben a karácsonyi ajándékokat tervezem


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Ez pár random tény volt rólam


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Remélem így már megvan a 20hozzászólás


----------



## Liza111 (2017 November 19)

Na így már kész is vagyok


----------



## P.Black (2017 November 20)

Ez sem rossz lehetőség.


----------



## 090909azazaz (2017 November 21)

virita írta:


> Hárman sem bírnátok súlyos buzogányát,
> Parittyaköveit, öklelő kopjáját;


De mi hárman kisportolt edzett emberek vagyunk!


----------



## 090909azazaz (2017 November 21)

Sej lányok mi lesz véletek,sosem lesz férjetek!


----------



## 090909azazaz (2017 November 21)

Mondom az uramnak: Bandi korán kell indulnun,mert a lovak 50 km-t kell hogy ügetve megtegyenek!


----------



## nocso (2017 November 21)

Nem tudom eddig hány hozzászólásom van...


----------



## nocso (2017 November 22)

Ez a 18. Mindjárt megvan!


----------



## nocso (2017 November 22)

Süthetne a nap végre.


----------



## nocso (2017 November 22)

Én pedig ma tortát sütök


----------



## robi90 (2017 November 22)




----------



## gajda zsuzsa (2017 November 23)

tegnap már próbáltam elérni a 20 hozzászólást, igaz, nem itt. elvileg össze is jött, gyakorlatban nem. Clarissa62 jól ki is csúfolt. (nem esett jó a "kis lelkemnek") ma újra megpróbálom. remélem sikerül. nagyon tetszik ez az oldal, szeretnék sokat böngészgetni rajta.


----------



## gajda zsuzsa (2017 November 23)

Liza111 írta:


> Kedvenc színem a fekete


nekem pedig a zöld.


----------



## gajda zsuzsa (2017 November 23)

Liza111 írta:


> Na így már kész is vagyok


jó nektek, nekem még nem jött össze. na de majd ezután!


----------



## gajda zsuzsa (2017 November 23)

P.Black írta:


> Ez sem rossz lehetőség.


ez egy jó lehetőség .......... már ha összejön.


----------



## gajda zsuzsa (2017 November 23)

nocso írta:


> Én pedig ma tortát sütök


milyen tortát? csokitortára meghívhatnál. már így virtuálisan


----------



## gajda zsuzsa (2017 November 23)

robi90 írta:


>


----------



## gajda zsuzsa (2017 November 23)

nocso írta:


> Ez a 18. Mindjárt megvan!


nekem még mindig nem akar összejönni.


----------



## Smiga (2017 November 23)

1


----------



## Smiga (2017 November 23)

2


----------



## Smiga (2017 November 23)

3


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 24)

gajda zsuzsa írta:


> milyen tortát? csokitortára meghívhatnál. már így virtuálisan


gesztenye torta


----------



## ivi777 (2017 November 25)

Ebook


----------



## ivi777 (2017 November 25)

Letoltes


----------



## ivi777 (2017 November 25)

Szeretnék


----------



## ivi777 (2017 November 25)

3


----------



## ivi777 (2017 November 25)

⚁


----------



## ivi777 (2017 November 25)

4


----------



## ivi777 (2017 November 25)

5


----------



## ivi777 (2017 November 25)

2


----------



## ivi777 (2017 November 26)

6


----------



## ivi777 (2017 November 26)

5


----------



## ivi777 (2017 November 26)

9


----------



## ivi777 (2017 November 26)

4


----------



## ivi777 (2017 November 26)

5


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

Umberto Eco azt mondta, a Casablanca nem film, hanem filmek. A világ kedvenc szerelmes filmje. A Casablanca.


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

Tina Turner, tizenegyszeres Grammy-díjas és többszörös Golden Globe-díjas énekesnő 1939. november 26-án született.


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"Egyelőre magam sem értem eléggé világosan, hogy miféle apóriát érzek e magas kitüntetés és a művem, illetve az életem közt. Talán túl sokáig éltem diktatúrákban, ellenséges és reménytelenül idegen szellemi környezetben ahhoz, hogy szert tehettem volna némi irodalmi öntudatra: ezen egyszerűen nem volt érdemes töprengenem." Kertész Imre - a Svéd Akadémia ünnepi ülésén


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"Rettenetes és nyomasztó gondolat, hogy nincs többé kedvem az íráshoz. Mióta az analyzissel behatóan foglalkozom, és minden ízében elemezem az öntudattalan lelki életemet, nincs többé szükség rá, hogy írjak. Pedig az analyzis csak szenvedést hoz, keserű életismeretet és kiábrándulást. Az írás pedig gyönyört ad és kenyeret." Csáth Géza Napló (1912-1913)


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"Ha ismerjük magunkat, azaz ha már sok fáradságot pazaroltunk a saját énünk vizsgálatára, akkor érdekelni kezdenek bennünket az emberek. Nemcsak az érdekes emberek, a társaságbeli különlegességek és ritka példányok, hanem kivétel nélkül mindannyi. Reájövünk, hogy könnyelműség mindenkit, akivel érintkezünk, legalább felületesen meg nem vizsgálni, miután idő van reá, és a dolog mulatságnak is érdekes." Csáth Géza Rejtelmek labirintusában


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"Én most nagy nehezen talpra álltam. Nehéz, nagy munka volt. Háromnegyed évig ittam. Folyton ittam. Mindennap holtrészegen feküdtem le, és reggel, fölébredéskor már ott volt a konyakosüveg az asztalon. Három hónap óta azonban nem iszom. Egyszerre csodálatos erő szállt meg." Csáth Géza Horváték


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"
Az életnek nem olyan, a sírhoz vezető utazásnak kell lennie, ahol a lényeg, hogy csinosan, jó karban lévő testtel érkezzünk meg, hanem inkább olyannak, ahol sivító fékekkel, porfelhőt kavarva csúszunk be a célba, teljesen elhasználódva és kimerülve, s hangosan kiáltjuk: „Hű, micsoda menet volt!”" Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"Ami az ember agyában megfogan, azt az ember véghez is tudja vinni." Napoleon Hill, 1937


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"Marcus Aurelius azt mondta, hogy „Az ember azzá lesz, amire egész nap gondol”. Ha ez igaz lenne, akkor én nő lennék." Steve Martin


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"…nincs a világon se jó, se rossz: gondolkozás teszi azzá." Shakespeare


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"Nem a kritikus az, aki számít: nem az, ki rámutat, hol botlanak az erősek, vagy hogy a tettek embere hol tehetett volna jobbat." Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"A sebezhetőség nem gyengeség, a nap mint nap megélt bizonytalanságot, kockázatot és érzelmi kiszolgáltatottságot nem lehet megspórolni." Brené Brown


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"Ha az életünk azzal telik, hogy azt várjuk, hogy tökéletesek és golyóállók legyünk, mielőtt belépnénk a küzdelmek arénájába, végső soron folyamatosan olyan kapcsolatokat és lehetőségeket áldozunk fel, amelyekből talán soha nem adódik több az életben. Elpocsékoljuk az időnket, miközben azok az adottságaink, amelyekkel talán a világon egyedül csak mi rendelkezünk, parlagon hevernek." Brené Brown


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"Soha semmi sem történik csak úgy magától. Mindig valaki tesz valakivel valamit. Rá kell ébredni, hogy szabadok vagyunk, és semmit sem kell eltűrni." Feldmár András


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

,,Az életunalom arról szól, amikor úgy csinálok, mintha az élet nem ajánlana semmi olyasmit, ami érdekelne. Megsértődtem az életemre, és úgy teszek, mintha nem érdekelne, mi történik körülöttem. De minél hosszabb ideig nem veszek részt a játékban, annál jobban unatkozom." Feldmár András


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"Éjszaka mintha az egész világegyetem nem lenne egyéb, csak egyetlen nagy, fekete szemrehányás: miért nem alszol?" Rakovszky Zsuzsa


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"Már az is jelent valamit, ha az ember tudja, hogy a saját erejére van utalva. Akkor megtanulja azt helyesen használni." Sigmund Freud


----------



## CeciT (2017 November 26)

"Végtelen nagy azoknak a kultúrembereknek a száma, akik a gyilkosságtól, vagy vérfertőzésrél visszariadának, de nem mondanak le kapzsiságuk, erőszakosságuk, féktelen szexuális vágyaik kielégítéséről, nem mondanak le arról, hogy másokat hazugság, csalás, rágalmazás útján megkárosítanak, ha közben büntetlenül maradnak és ez valószínűleg sok kultúrkorszakon keresztül mindig így volt." Sigmund Freud


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

1


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

2


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

3


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

4


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

5


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

6


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

7


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

8


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

9


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

10


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

11


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

12


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

13


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

14


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

15


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

16


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

17


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

18


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

19


----------



## bovtaci (2017 November 27)

20


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

bovtaci írta:


> 20


1


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 1


2


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 2


3


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 3


4


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 4


5


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

6


Linlin írta:


> 5


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 6


7


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 7


8


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 8


9


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 9


10


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

11


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 11


12


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 12


13


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 13


14


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 14


15


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 15


16


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 16


17


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 17


18


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 18


19


----------



## Linlin (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 19


20


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 20


21


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Kika07 írta:


> 21


22


Kika07 írta:


> 21


222


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Kika07 írta:


> 22
> 
> 222


555


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Linlin írta:


> 16


72


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Kika07 írta:


> 21


63


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

3


Kika07 írta:


> 22
> 
> 222


33


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Kika07 írta:


> 22
> 
> 222


111


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Kika07 írta:


> 22
> 
> 222


2222


Kika07 írta:


> 555


666


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Kika07 írta:


> 72


73


Kika07 írta:


> 63


67


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

a


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Kika07 írta:


> 21


nn


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Kika07 írta:


> 555


99


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

gg


Kika07 írta:


> 73
> 
> 67





Kika07 írta:


> 2222
> 
> 666


7


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Kika07 írta:


> 73
> 
> 67


9


Kika07 írta:


> 3
> 
> 33


88


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Kika07 írta:


> 72


hh


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Kika07 írta:


> a


cc


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

dd


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

66


Kika07 írta:


> 9
> 
> 88


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Kika07 írta:


> 9
> 
> 88


7


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

qwertz42


----------



## Kika07 (2017 November 27)

Kika07 írta:


> cc


asdfgh1


----------



## robi90 (2017 November 28)

12 13 meg a 14


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

1


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

2


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

3


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

4


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

5


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

6


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

7


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

8


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

9


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

10


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

11


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

12


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

13


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

14


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

15


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

16


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

17


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

18


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

19


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

20


----------



## matehun5 (2017 November 29)

20


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

hahó


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

3


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

4


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

5


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

6


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

7


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

8


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

9


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

10


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

11


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

12


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

13


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

14


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

15


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

16


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

17


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

18


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

19


----------



## Patriciacsilla (2017 November 29)

és készzzz


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

1


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

2


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

3


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

4


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

5


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

6


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

7


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

8


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

9


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

10


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

11


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

12


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

13


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

14


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

15


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

16


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

17


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

18


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

19


----------



## Hirvath bela (2017 December 2)

Keszen vagyunk


----------



## robi90 (2017 December 3)

kellemes idő tölltést.


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

1


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

2


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

3


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

4


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

5


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

6


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

7


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

8


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

9


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

10


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

11


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

12


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

13


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

14


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

20


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

15


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

16


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

17


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

18


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

19


----------



## alida69 (2017 December 3)

21


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Nem igazán szeretem a pénzt, de tény, hogy megnyugtat, ha van."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Az élet a korlátlan lehetőségek tárháza, hogy hülyét csinálj magadból."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Az élet nem egy tündérmese. Ha éjfélkor elveszíted a cipőd, egyszerűen részeg vagy."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Vágd azt a pizzát inkább négybe, nem vagyok annyira éhes, hogy hat szeletet megegyek."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"A zsenialitásnak megvannak a maga határai, a hülyeség azonban nincsen korlátok közé szorítva."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Minden emberi lény, aki valaha élt, már meghalt, kivéve az élőket."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Annyi mindenféléhez nem értek, hogy az már sokoldalúságnak számít."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"A kormány az a testület, ami mindig megtartja, amit ígér. Ha pénzt ígér, azt is megtartja."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"A lustaság nem más, mint pihenés elfáradás előtt."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Nem csókolóztam vele, csak a szájába suttogtam."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Múlt éjszaka azt álmodtam, hogy megettem öt kiló vattacukrot, és amikor felébredtem, nem volt meg a párnám."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Mindenkinek hinnie kell valamiben. Én azt hiszem, iszom még egyet."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Kölyökkoromban a szüleim sokat váltogatták a lakóhelyüket, de én mindig megtaláltam őket."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Az égési sérülésben elhunytak kapnak árengedményt a hamvasztásnál?"


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Úgy meglepődtem, amikor megszülettem, hogy szóhoz sem jutottam vagy másfél évig."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Az élet nemi érintkezés útján terjedő fertőzés, amelynél a halálozási arány 100%."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"A jó tanács az, amire az okos embernek nincs szüksége, s amit az ostobák nem fogadnak el."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Az álló óra is naponta kétszer a pontos időt mutatja."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Sose végy semmit aminek nyele van. Azzal valószínűleg dolgozni kell."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Jó ember vagyok, nem haragszom arra, akit megbántottam."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Egyszer egy számítógép megvert sakkban - de aztán alulmaradt kick-boxban."


----------



## doragonboru (2017 December 5)

"Fogyókúra idején is ehetünk bármennyit, csak ne nyeljük le."


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

1


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

2


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

3


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

4


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

5


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

6


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

7


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

8


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

9


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

10


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

11


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

12


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

13


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

14


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

13


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

16


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

17


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

18


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

19


----------



## kata érzékeny (2017 December 5)

20


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Ablakokban csizma ásít,
itt egy cipő, ott egy másik.
(...)
A Mikulás mindent tud,
lesz, akinek virgács jut!

Tóthárpád Ferenc
Mikulás


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Morcos felhő hinti pelyhét,
estére már mély a hó.
Zúgó szélnek fittyet hányva
útnak indul Télapó.

Mentovics Éva
Mikulás


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Kiszakadt egy felhő,
hullik már a hó.
Jégcsap tűvel varrja
a jó Télapó.
Akárhogy is varrja,
csak nagyobb lesz rajta
az a szakadás,
meg is unja egykettőre
a foltozgatást.

Juhász Magda
Mikulás


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Isten hozott hozzánk, kedves öregünk!
Ó, mennyi szépet s jót hozál mi nékünk!
Áldott a lépésed,
Az érkezésed,
Kedves Mikulás,
Drága Mikulás!

Benedek Elek
Mikulás


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Porcukorral tele zsákom
kihasadt egy jeges ágon, 
szánom fennakadt a vámon - 
nem jöhetek. Szánom-bánom.

Darvas László
Mikulás


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Arról beszélt, hogy elmegy nemsokára 
és itt a földön nem lelek nyomára, 

mert ha az ember meghal, minden dolga 
olyan, akárcsak sohasem lett volna. 

Egy helyen marad meg igaz valója: 
a fénysugáron, mely leválik róla.

Faludy György


Búcsú
Halál


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Az ismeret ma mindenkit magányos 
toronyba zár, ahol a téboly szálldos, 
hol nem lelünk hitet, harmóniát, 

gyógyszert a halál és a jövő ellen, 
sem vigaszt. Mentől többet tud az ember, 
annál kétségbeejtőbb a világ.

Faludy György


Tudás


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Szél szava száguld csörgő fák közt,
ünnepi ének csendül halkan.
Hópihe-csillag száll le keringve,
tenyereden olvad, s cseppként csillan.

Hívogatóan nagymami szólít,
bő lakomáink illata lebben.
Angyali hárfák zengnek lágyan,
közel a karácsony, jő szeretetben.

Ara Rauch


Karácsony


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Gondok persze mindig vannak,
de mint a hó, elolvadnak.
Énekelj és nevess inkább,
a gondok magukat megoldják.
Karácsonyhoz nem illik a bú,
végy a kalácsból, és ne légy szomorú!

Matt Haig


Karácsony


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Karácsony este van. Manók 
és mókusok csöngettyűznek 
ezüst dióval. 
Te itt állsz álmaim között 
díszítve aranyozott útravalóval.

Ágh István


Karácsony


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Imádkozom hát; íme két kezem
Szent áhitattal összekulcsolom.
Hallgass meg engem, égi hatalom,
Hallgass meg engem, édes istenem!

Adj énnekem... hó, első a haza.
Hatalmas isten, népem istene!...
De kérni vajjon mit is kellene
Hazámért, melynek annyi a baja?
Ezért csak egy, csak egy a kérelem:
Mely így, mint van, már nem sok évet lát,
Teremtsd egészen ujjá e hazát.
Hallgass meg engem, édes istenem!

Petőfi Sándor


Isten
Haza


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Imádkozom hát; íme két kezem
Szent áhitattal összekulcsolom.
Hallgass meg engem, égi hatalom,
Hallgass meg engem, édes istenem!

Adj énnekem... hó, első a haza.
Hatalmas isten, népem istene!...
De kérni vajjon mit is kellene
Hazámért, melynek annyi a baja?
Ezért csak egy, csak egy a kérelem:
Mely így, mint van, már nem sok évet lát,
*Teremtsd egészen ujjá e hazát.*
Hallgass meg engem, édes istenem!

Petőfi Sándor


Isten
Haza


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Itt van a szép, víg karácsony, 
Élünk dión, friss kalácson: 
mennyi finom csemege! 
Kicsi szíved remeg-e? 

Karácsonyfa minden ága
csillog-villog: csupa drága, 
szép mennyei üzenet: 
Kis Jézuska született.

Dsida Jenő


Karácsony


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Jézus
nem azért volt jó,
mert szenvedett,
hanem
azért szenvedett,
mert jó volt.

Fodor Ákos


Jóság


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Mikor a bűntől meggyötörten 
A lelkem terheket hordozott, 
Egyszer csak könnyebb lett a terhem, 
Valaki értem imádkozott.

Reményik Sándor


Lélek


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Mindig minden megszépül utólag
összebékül az árnyék a fénnyel
*az emlékezet nem törődik a ténnyel.*

Fecske Csaba


Emlékezés


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Helyet kereshet nálam a léted, 
lényegem ízét, titkát ha érted
s én aki benned magamat hiszem
mert akarom, magammal viszem 
a hitet, hogy bennem magad látod, 
valós lényedet bennem találod.

Koosán Ildikó


Kedvesemnek


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Kibírtam én már sok telet,
Míg jöttek a jégtörő szelek,
S gallyaimon, mint húrokon,
Új fuvalmak zenéltek!
Így múlnak, újulnak évek...
Én az időkkel bátran szembenézek!

Tompa László


Kitartás
Bátorság


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Száz törvény közt botlódsz, kapkodsz 
s mindig hű vagy önmagadhoz, 
mást akarva sem tehetsz. 
Akármit téssz, akármint téssz, 
azt teszed, mit legjobbnak vélsz - 
mi a jóság, ha nem ez?

Weöres Sándor


Jóság


----------



## olvasvaerto (2017 December 6)

Ami volt egyszer, annak nincsen sohase vége,
vétkes vagy áldozat: nem felejtesz, nem felejtek,
a sérelem sérelmet szül, a seb
sebezne, és nincsen, ki mint bokára ejtett
szoknyából vetkező, a múltjából kilépne,
s azt mondaná: "Igen, én ezt tettem veled,
ahogy mások velem: bocsáss meg érte!"

Rakovszky Zsuzsa


Érzelmek
Megbocsátás


----------



## robi90 (2017 December 7)

origo jeessz


----------



## buczka (2017 December 12)

Nekem is jól jönne, ha fórumozhatnák!


----------



## buczka (2017 December 12)

Békességet mindenkinek!


----------



## buczka (2017 December 12)

Még mindig kell vagy öt beírás!


----------



## buczka (2017 December 12)

Már csak négy, hogy szintet ugorjak!


----------



## buczka (2017 December 12)

Ho-hó már csak három, ha jól számolok.


----------



## buczka (2017 December 12)

Lehetséges, hogy kettő?


----------



## buczka (2017 December 12)

Nem biztos, de lehet, hogy egy?


----------



## buczka (2017 December 12)

Plusz egy ráadás!


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

1


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

2


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

3


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

4


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

5


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

6


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

7


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

8


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

9


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

10


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

11


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

12


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

13


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

14


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

15


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

16


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

17


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

18


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

19


----------



## Kutenics Ágnes (2017 December 13)

20


----------



## kiskalap (2017 December 16)

Kívánok neked mosolyokat,
Amikor bánatos vagy,
Szivárványt, hogy a felhőkben járhass,
Nevetést, ami ajkadat simogatja
Gyengéd ölelést, amikor a lelked elhagyatott,
Barátokat, akik felvidítanak,
Szépséget szemeid sokat lássanak,
Önbizalmat, ha kétségek gyötörnek,
Hitet, melyben teljes az élet,
Bátorságot, hogy megismerd magad,
Türelmet, hogy a világot elfogadd...
És szeretetet, hogy megoszthasd


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

Itt


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

lehet


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

a


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

húsz


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

hozzászólással


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

állandó


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

tag


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

lenni


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

?


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

Nem


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

akarok


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

össze


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

vissza


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

irkálgatni


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

kellemetlenkedni


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

köszi


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

szépen


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

szépen


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

sziasztok


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

helló


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás automatikusan állandó tag leszek?


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

vagy be kell állítanom valamit?


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

előre-is


----------



## Korg iss 55 (2017 December 16)

Köszi


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Egy


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Kettő


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Három


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Négy


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Five


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Hat


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Hét


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Nyolc


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Kilenc


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Ten


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Tizenegy


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Tizenkettő


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Tizenhárom


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Tizennégy


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Fifteen


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Tizenhat


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Tizenhét


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Tizennyolc


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## gröczi (2017 December 17)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

Az "igen valószínűtlen"-t hajlamos az ember úgy venni, mint "lényegében lehetetlen"-t, és ha egyszer idáig jutunk, akkor egyre halkabban fogjuk majd magunkban kimondani azt, hogy "lényegében", s végül már nem is tulajdonítunk neki jelentőséget. De a lehetetlen és a valószínűtlen mégsem ugyanaz. A lehetetlen dolgok sohasem történnek meg, valószínűtlen dolgok viszont nemegyszer.
Jordan Ellenberg


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

kettő


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

3


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

négy


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

5


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

hat


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

7


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

nyolc


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

9


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

tíz


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

11


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

tizenkettő


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

13


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

tizennégy


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

15


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

tizenhat


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

17


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

tizennyolc


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

19


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

húsz


----------



## kellydreams (2017 December 17)

köszönöm


----------



## kecskekutyamalac (2017 December 17)

Hull a pelyhes fehér hó


----------



## kecskekutyamalac (2017 December 17)

Jöjj el kedves télapó


----------



## kecskekutyamalac (2017 December 17)

Minden gyermek várva vár


----------



## kecskekutyamalac (2017 December 17)

Vidám ének hangja száll


----------



## kecskekutyamalac (2017 December 17)

Van zsákodban mindden jó
Piros alma mogyoró


----------



## kecskekutyamalac (2017 December 17)

Nagy szakállú


----------



## kecskekutyamalac (2017 December 17)

Télapó


----------



## kecskekutyamalac (2017 December 17)

Jó gyermek barátja


----------



## kecskekutyamalac (2017 December 17)

Cukrot diót mogyorót


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

oké


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

Csing


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

ling


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

száncsengő


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

télapó


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

is már eljő


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

Itt a karácsony


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

hamarosan eljön


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

Készülődünk


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

Ti is?


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

Ajándékok már készek.


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

Fenyőfa is megvan.


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

Most sütök sütiket.


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

És keresem a recepteket.


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

Takarítás holnap után lesz.


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

Mit főzünk?


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

Halat szentestére.


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

Alig várom.


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

Az unokámat is.


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

Sok vendégem lesz.


----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)




----------



## Csík Márta (2017 December 19)

1


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

1


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

2


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

3


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

4


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

5


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

6


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

7


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

8


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

9


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

10


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

11


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

12


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

13


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

14


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

15


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

16


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

17


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

18


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

19


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

20


----------



## forbidden0 (2017 December 20)

21


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

sziasztok


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

én is új vagyok itt


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

szóval türelmesen írom a 20 hozzászólásomat


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

ez a 4.


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

ez az 5.


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

itt a 6.


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

a 7.


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

a 8.


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

a 9.


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

a 10.


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

bocsi,hogy az előzöt olyan nagyban raktam be


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

10 éve jártam Kanadában


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

örök és meghatározó emléke az életemnek


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

még visszatérek már a családommal, hogy ők is láthassák, amiben nekem részem volt


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

szerintem most már megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

ide érdemes visszatérni


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

és annyira icipicit láttam csak belőle


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

mennyi mindent lehetne még


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

szóval egyszerűen lenyűgöző az a tér, a látnivalók


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)

be is volt tervezve a visszaút, akár hosszabb tartamra is, de most máshogy alakult 
az életünk, ismét bővül a családunk... így marad továbbra is a jöőöbeni álmunknak


----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## pbabett (2017 December 20)




----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Egy


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Kettő


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Három


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Negy


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Öt


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Hat


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Hét


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Nyolc


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Kilenc


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Ten


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Eleven


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Twelve


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Thirteen


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Tizenégy


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Firteen


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Sixteen


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Seventeen


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Eighteen


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Nineteen


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Twenty


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

Twentyone


----------



## Litus (2017 December 21)

22


----------



## eveka77 (2017 December 21)

hsz11


----------



## eveka77 (2017 December 21)

hsz12


----------



## eveka77 (2017 December 21)

hsz13


----------



## eveka77 (2017 December 21)

hsz14


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

sárga bögre görbe bögre


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz2


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz3


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz4


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz5


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz6


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz7


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz8


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz9


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz10


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz11


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz12


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz13


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz14


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz15


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz16


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz17


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz18


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz19


----------



## Zsak (2017 December 22)

hsz20


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

1


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

2


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

3


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

4


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

5


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

6


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

7


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

8


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

9


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

10


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

11


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

12


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

13


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

14


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

15


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

16


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

17


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

18


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

19


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

20


----------



## vargaur (2017 December 23)

21


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

Második!


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

Szeretnék a társasághoz tartozni


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

Én már nem tartozom a fiatalokhoz


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

Szeretem a zenét


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

Harmónikázok


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

fuvolázok


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

71 éves vagyok


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

éveken át vendéglátóztam


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

10


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

Szeretem a bejegyzéseket olvasni


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

50-90-es évek zenéit szeretem


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

Három unokám van


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

14


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

Karácsony ünnepe


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

Eggyütt a család


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

Köszöntgetés


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

Lakomázás


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

19


----------



## Butenkov (2017 December 25)

20


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

1


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

2


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

3


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

4


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

5


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

6


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

7


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

8


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

9


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

10


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

11


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

12


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

13


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

14


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

15


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

16


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

17


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

18


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

19


----------



## Anonymus08 (2017 December 27)

20


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

10


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

11


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

12


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

13


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

14


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

15


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

16


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

17


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

18


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

1ö


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

20


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

21


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

22


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

23


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

35


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

tre


----------



## edina7307 (2017 December 28)

re


----------



## Kezsu81 (2017 December 28)

10


----------



## Kezsu81 (2017 December 28)

11


----------



## Kezsu81 (2017 December 28)

12


----------



## Kezsu81 (2017 December 28)

13


----------



## Kezsu81 (2017 December 28)

14


----------



## Kezsu81 (2017 December 28)

15


----------



## Kezsu81 (2017 December 28)

16


----------



## Kezsu81 (2017 December 28)

17


----------



## Kezsu81 (2017 December 28)

18


----------



## Kezsu81 (2017 December 28)

19


----------



## Kezsu81 (2017 December 28)

20


----------



## gyulabacsi (2017 December 29)

1


----------



## gyulabacsi (2017 December 29)

2


----------



## gyulabacsi (2017 December 29)

3


----------



## gyulabacsi (2017 December 29)

4


----------



## gyulabacsi (2017 December 29)

5


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

Butenkov írta:


> Eggyütt a család



Jó nagy család lehet, ahol az együtt szó GY betűje is kétjegyű!


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

Zsak írta:


> hsz20


Ezek helyrajzi számok?


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

vargaur írta:


> 12


Számokfutó!


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

Litus írta:


> 22


Ez csapda!


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

pbabett írta:


> szerintem most már megvan a 20 hozzászólás


gratulálok


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

pbabett írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1581008


Jimmy: - Szerinted a bálnák a vízbe hugyoztak? Jelly: Nem, biztos kimentek a Burger King klotyójába. (Csak egy kis pánik)


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

pbabett írta:


> bocsi,hogy az előzöt olyan nagyban raktam be


Már majdnem azt hittem, hogy a felvételt a NASA készítette!


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

forbidden0 írta:


> 13


A szerencseszám és a szerencsétlen egymás mellett.


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

Korg iss 55 írta:


> vagy be kell állítanom valamit?


azt ne itt tedd!


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

Korg iss 55 írta:


> ?


"Lenni vagy nem lenni: az itt a kérdés."


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

doragonboru írta:


> "Az égési sérülésben elhunytak kapnak árengedményt a hamvasztásnál?"


Koromfekete humor.


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

Kika07 írta:


> 2222
> 
> 666


Kínában szerencsés szám...


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

gondolatébresztő: *


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

robi90 írta:


>


,,Egy kicsi mozgás mindenkinek kell! A karosszékből álljanak most fel! Ez a kis torna néhány percen át. Ne tessék félni senkinek sem árt!" 

"Ez a kis torna ugye jól esett. Mindenki frissebb, fiatalabb lett. Mozgásra öt perc nem is nagy idő, és minden este ismételhető,, (TV-torna)


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

*"Nincs lehetetlen, csak tehetetlen ember!"*

Mohamed Ali


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

Azt hiszed semmi, holott titkosírás. hi


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

... és még mindig nem jöttél rá!


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

Marha vicces, mi?


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

Remélem, ezzel nem haragítom magamra a Kormányos stábot!


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

Fejtörő: 451972728231815


----------



## Tillmann Pentele (2017 December 30)

Meg van a húsz!


----------



## robi90 (2017 December 31)

boldog uj évett zenészek


----------



## robi90 (2017 December 31)

Nagyon kőszőnőm hogy tag lehek


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

a


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

lebukok


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

ebokok


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

eunukok


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

staphilokok


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

????? secondocooc


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

robinocooc coocot minut afelybBenn


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

_


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

ça jovot


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

nehez pillanatok


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

csalad fustbe ment


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

tervek amit


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

mar akkor is tudtam


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

hogy


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

nem jo eroltetni


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

de


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

az imàt megirtam


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

Minél többet tudsz meg az emberekről, csak annál jobban utálod majd őket.


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

Nem szabadna kitenni egy állatot az Életnek.


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

Isten, adj nekem derűt és a nyugalmat, hogy tudomásul vegyem mindazt, amin úgysem változtathatok, bátorságot, hogy változtassak azon, aminek megváltoztatására képes vagyok, és bölcsességet, hogy mindig megmondhassam, mi a különbség a kettő között.


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

ja megvalami internet fuggo


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

frissits rendszer halleluja


----------



## suzymaty (2017 December 31)

8sec


----------



## robi90 (2018 Január 1)

Hello 2018


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Boldog új évet mindenkinek !


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

A tisztánlátás az élet olyan ajándéka, amely gyakran megkésve érkezik. (Wass Albert)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Az életünk sodrásában a felejtés a legnagyobb áldás, mert helyet csinál az új mesének, a holnapnak, az új kalandoknak. (Müller Péter)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Vannak pillanatok az életben, mikor megértjük, hogy a képtelen, a lehetetlen, a felfoghatatlan igazában a legközönségesebb és a legegyszerűbb. Egyszerre látjuk az élet szerkezetét: a süllyesztőben alakok tűnnek el, akikről azt hittük, jelentősek, a háttérből alakok lépnek elő, kikről nem tudtunk semmi biztosat, s egyszerre látjuk, hogy vártuk őket s ők is vártak, egész sorsukkal, a jelenés pillanatában. (Márai Sándor)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Az életünk előre meg van tervezve, egészen a legapróbb részletekig: megszületünk, tanulunk, egyetemre megyünk, keresünk egy férjet, hozzámegyünk - akkor is, ha a világ legrosszabb férje, nehogy azt mondják a többiek, hogy nem kellünk senkinek -, aztán gyerekeket szülünk, megöregszünk, és esténként kiülünk egy székre a ház elé, hogy nézzük az arra járókat, miközben úgy teszünk, mintha mindent tudnánk az életről, de egy pillanatra sem tudjuk elhallgattatni a szívünk hangját, amely azt ismételgeti: kipróbálhatnál valami mást is. (Paulo Coelho)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Mindig azt mondják,
Hogy az ember csak tévelyeg,
Pedig valahol van helyed,
Még ha keresve sem leled. (Ákos)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Újévkor sokan tesznek fogadalmat, hogy megváltoztatják addigi szokásaikat, életvitelüket. A siker egyik kulcsa talán az, hogy nem kell azonnal és mindent megváltoztatnunk, megfogható és kivitelezhető célokra van szükség. (...) Érdemes őket kipróbálni - egy hét erejéig. Utána még egy hétig... meg még egy hétig... és lassan összeáll az az életmódváltás. (Meleg Sándor)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Egészen biztos, 
hogy előbb-utóbb ez vagy
az lesz, így vagy úgy. (Fodor Ákos)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Hiszek benne, én bárhol járok, hogy
a zene szeretete kitágítja a világot. (Punnany Massif)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Tegnap rólad álmodtam,
Pedig már régen nem szoktam.
Tudom én, lejárt lemez, és
Mégis fáj, hogy így van ez. (Tankcsapda)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Rólad álmodtam titkon az álmomban,
Hallom messze a hangodat.
Szívem legbelül tőled ébred fel,
Most már tudom, te vagy az életjel! (Children of Distance)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Van az úgy, hogy az ember azt hiszi, jól csinálja a dolgait az életben. Aztán valaki felnyitja a szemed, és hirtelen rájössz, hogy az egész világod borul, mint akit kiütöttek. Padlót fogsz. (Így jártam anyátokkal)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Ha meglátok egy rejtvényt, akkor nem megy ki a fejemből, amíg meg nem oldom. Azt hiszem, hogy a rejtvények miatt választottam az orvoslást. Az orvoslás leginkább erről szól. Összegyűjteni az összes elérhető információt... kiértékelni a problémát. Koncentrálni. És megoldani a rejtvényt. Az emberek már nehezebb esetek. Sosincs egy konkrét megoldás. És sosincs meg az összes információnk. A legtöbb rejtély egy utolsó hiányzó információn múlik. Legyen a válasz orvosi rejtvényre, vagy arra a kérdésre, kik is vagyunk, vagy hová tartozunk. Minden az utolsó darabon múlik. Ezért olyan nagy élvezet berakni a kirakós utolsó darabját. Kivéve persze, ha az utolsó darab nem illik oda. (Grace Klinika)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Az, hogy jó ajándékot tudj venni a másiknak, valami, ami 365 napon át tartó figyelmet igényel. (Oravecz Nóra)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Mindannyian csináltunk már komplett idiótát magunkból életünk során legalább egyszer. (...) Levontuk a következtetéseket, tanultunk belőle, és továbbléptünk. Ha nem e szerint a forgatókönyv szerint történt, az már a te bajod. Ne várd, hogy vigasztaljalak, hogy majd jobb lesz. Mert nem lesz. Addig mindenesetre biztosan nem fog változni az életed, amíg nem változtatsz valamin. (Oravecz Nóra)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Az ember néha már csak azért kapaszkodik a hibáiba, mert sok időbe telt elkövetni őket. (Stephenie Meyer)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Tudtam, mit szeretnék az élettől, és úgy tűnt, kizárt dolog, hogy ne kapjam meg, amit szeretnék. Azt akartam, hogy szeressenek és csodáljanak. Nagy, virágdíszes esküvőt akartam, amikor az egész város engem bámul, amint apám karján az oltárhoz lejtek, és mindenki azt gondolja, hogy életében nem látott még ilyen gyönyörű teremtést, mint én. A csodálat úgy kellett nekem (...), mint a levegő. Buta voltam és sekélyes, de elégedett. (Stephenie Meyer)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Ott, ahol rossz van, jónak is kell lennie. E két pólus nélkül nem létezne egyensúly. Nem az a dolguk, hogy kiirtsák egymást, ugyanis összetartoznak, miként a tűz és a víz, a föld és az ég, a hideg és a meleg. (Molnár Éva)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Kávét hoztam neked... (...) De ebben a kávéban nem cukor van. Nem édesítőszer. Nem attól édes. Mástól. Kilenc betűtől. Azokat kevertem bele, azoktól olyan finom, azoktól olyan édes. Attól a kilenc betűtől. Ami egy szó. És a szóban a legszebb érzés. Szeretlek. (Csitáry-Hock Tamás)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Lehetsz másnak egy rejtvény,
Nekem pont vagy a mondatom végén,
És nincs több kérdőjel,
Itt a csend is megfelel. (Ossián)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Arra kérlek, most az egyszer
ne fordíts hátat, ne válj köddé,
váljon a maradásod ösztönné.
A holnap úgyis a tükörképe lesz
a mának, ha egyszer vége. (Road)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Azok a hegyek még ma is állnak,
Azok a folyók még ma is futnak,
Az a csillag még ma is mutatja az utat,
Az a nép még ma is él. (P.Mobil)


----------



## P_Bea (2018 Január 2)

Akartam jó lenni, de nem ment,
rájöttem, hogy nem lennék szabad.
Akartam más lenni, de jobb így,
bezárt szívem legyen szabad! (Pokolgép)


----------



## Tóth Suzi (2018 Január 2)

Kör közepén állok.Körbe vesznek jó barátok./EDDA/


----------



## robi90 (2018 Január 2)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

1


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

11


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

111


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

1111


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

11111


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

1


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

11


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

111


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

1111


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

11


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

111


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

1111


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

11111


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

1


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

11


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

111


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

1111


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 3)

1111


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 4)

11111


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 4)

11


----------



## Lendvai Rita (2018 Január 4)

111111111111111111111111


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

egy


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

kettő


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

három


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

négy


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

öt


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

hat


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

hét


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

nyolc


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

kilenc


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

tíz


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

tizenegy


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

tizenkettő


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

tizenhárom


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

tizennégy


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

tizenöt


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

tizenhat


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

tizenhét


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

tizennyolc


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

húúúúúúsz


----------



## Nojé (2018 Január 4)

huszonnnn


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

1


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

2


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

3


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

4


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

5


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

6


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

7


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

8


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

9


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

10


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

11


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

12


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

13


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

14


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

15


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

16


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

17


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

18


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

19


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

20


----------



## Gombeka (2018 Január 4)

21


----------



## robi90 (2018 Január 5)

KORG PÁ 50


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 8)

Hogyan?


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 8)

Psr 1000


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 8)

s 950


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 8)

Psr 3000


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 8)

Korg pa 800


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 8)

Ezek is jók...


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 8)

Tyros 4


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 8)

Tyros 5


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 8)

9.


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 8)

10. talán.... :-/


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 8)

vagy nem.......


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 8)

12


----------



## tamaratamara (2018 Január 8)

suzymaty írta:


> Minél többet tudsz meg az emberekről, csak annál jobban utálod majd őket.


igaz


----------



## tamaratamara (2018 Január 8)

Butenkov írta:


> 50-90-es évek zenéit szeretem


én is


----------



## tamaratamara (2018 Január 8)

pbabett írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1580997


szép


----------



## tamaratamara (2018 Január 8)

pbabett írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1581012


szép


pbabett írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1581009


aranyos


----------



## tamaratamara (2018 Január 8)

pbabett írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1581012


szép


pbabett írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1581008


ezt én is kiprobálnám


----------



## tamaratamara (2018 Január 8)

pbabett írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1581002


vagány


----------



## tamaratamara (2018 Január 8)

pbabett írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1580994


irigyellek nagyon sok helyen megfordultál


----------



## tamaratamara (2018 Január 8)

pbabett írta:


> szóval türelmesen írom a 20 hozzászólásomat


ha nem haragszol érte azt teszem én is


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 9)

13.


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 9)

Már csak 7


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 9)

6db


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 9)

5 let


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 9)

4


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 9)

Gyöngyi Pásztohy írta:


> 16


Szia


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 9)

NaSzaJuD írta:


> 5 let


köszi


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 9)

NaSzaJuD írta:


> 4


köszi


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 9)

Gyöngyi Pásztohy írta:


> 18


19


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 9)

B.Kitti írta:


> kicsit macerás ez így


de annyira nem az


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 9)

Palot írta:


> köszi


szívesen


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 9)

Gyöngyi Pásztohy írta:


> 16


19


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 9)

Három


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 9)

2


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 9)

1


----------



## NaSzaJuD (2018 Január 9)

zéró


----------



## robi90 (2018 Január 9)

kőszi


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

1


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

2


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

3


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

4


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

5


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

6


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

7


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

8


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

9


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

10


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

11


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

12


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

13


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

14


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

15


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

16


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

17


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

18


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

19


----------



## Sz G1977 (2018 Január 10)

20


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 10)

NaSzaJuD írta:


> Három


4


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 10)

Sz G1977 írta:


> 5


5


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 10)

Palot írta:


> 5


6


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 10)

Palot írta:


> 6


7


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 10)

Palot írta:


> 7


8


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 10)

Palot írta:


> 8


9


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 10)

10


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

1


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

2


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

3


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

4


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

5


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

6


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

7


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

8


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

9


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

10


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

11


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

12


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

13


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

14


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

15


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

16


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

17


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

18


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

19


----------



## dj1996 (2018 Január 11)

20


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 11)

Palot írta:


> 10


11


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 11)

12


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 11)

Palot írta:


> 12


13


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 11)

NaSzaJuD írta:


> 4


14


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 11)

Palot írta:


> 14


16


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 11)

Palot írta:


> 16


17


----------



## Katuskámnak (2018 Január 11)

buczka írta:


> Plusz egy ráadás!


1


----------



## Katuskámnak (2018 Január 11)

Kutenics Ágnes írta:


> 17


2


----------



## Katuskámnak (2018 Január 11)

3


----------



## Katuskámnak (2018 Január 11)

4


----------



## Katuskámnak (2018 Január 11)

5


----------



## Katuskámnak (2018 Január 11)

6


----------



## Katuskámnak (2018 Január 11)

6


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 11)

Palot írta:


> 17


18


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 11)

Palot írta:


> 17


19


----------



## Palot (2018 Január 11)

Palot írta:


> 19


20


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

*13 pozitív gondolat*


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

1. Vannak, akik mindig morognak, mert a rózsáknak töviseik vannak. Én hálás vagyok, hogy a töviseknek vannak rózsabimbói. (Alphonse Karr)


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

2. Akár azt hiszed, hogy képes vagy rá, akár azt, hogy nem, igazad lesz. (Henry Ford)


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

3. Általában az az ember jut a legmesszebb, aki hajlandó merni és csinálni. Egy óvatos hajó soha nem jut messze a parttól. (Dale Carnegie)


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

4. Én olyan optimista vagyok, hogy egy csónakkal is elindulnék Moby Dick után, és még tartármártást is vinnék magammal. (Zig Ziglar)


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

5. Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót. (Milton Berle)


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

6. A legfontosabb, amit a győzelemből megtanulhatsz, hogy képes vagy rá. (Dave Weinbaum)


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

7. Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben. (Daniel L. Reardon)


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

8. Aki aggódik szívében, az levertté lesz, a jó szó viszont felvidítja. (Példabeszédek könyve 12:25)


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

9. Vegyetek példát a hollókról. Nem vetnek, nem aratnak, nincs pincéjük, nincs kamrájuk s az Isten táplálja őket. Mennyivel többet értek ti, mint ezek a madarak! Ugyan ki hosszabbíthatja meg az életét csak egy arasznyival is azzal, hogy aggodalmaskodik? (Lukács evangéliuma 12:22-25)


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

10. Nem mind arany, ami fénylik. Lehet, kedvező körülmények közt, gyémánt is. (Karinthy Frigyes)


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

11. Örülök annak, amim van, s nem búsulok azon, amim nincs. (Lev Tolsztoj)


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

12. Az eltévedés is felfedezőút. (Justina Chen Headley)


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

13. Nem arról van szó, hogy a negatív élményeinket, a keserveinket, a bánatainkat hazudjuk el pozitívnak. Arról van szó, hogy fogadjuk el ezeket olyan negatívnak, amilyenek a valóságban, de ha van bennük valami pozitív, akkor azt is vegyük észre. (Popper Péter)


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

Pozitív gondolatok: Hálás vagyok azért, hogy egy újabb csodás nap előtt állok.


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

Csodálatos dolgok történnek velem minden egyes nap.


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy ma milyen meglepetés ér.


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

Mindenem megvan, amire ebben a percben szükségem van.


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

Hálás szemekkel nézem a világot nap mint nap.


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

Az életem egy csoda.


----------



## Levander5 (2018 Január 11)

A világot csodásnak látom, bármilyen helyen is járjak.


----------



## Joachim Szilvia (2018 Január 12)

,,Magunkra gondolni nem mindig önzés. Néha túlélés.,,


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

Nagyon szuper ez a fórum.


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

Sok jó anyagot találtam már eddig is.


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

Szívesen segítek én is amiben tudok.


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

Köszönöm még egyszer az adminisztrátoroknak is, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

BÚÉK mindenkinek!


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"A kárt okozó dolgok nem kerülnek csak úgy el - neked kell felismerned és tudatosan elkerülni őket!"


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"A bátorság nem a félelem hiányát jelenti, hanem azt, hogy uralkodni tudunk a félelmen."


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"Nem az a baj, ha birtokolsz dolgokat, hanem ha a dolgok kezdenek birtokolni téged."


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"Amit Isten neked tartogat, arra megéri várni, bármekkora árat kell is fizetni érte."


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"Tedd meg amit meg tudsz tenni, és adj át minden mást Istennek."


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"Ha hagyod, Isten lemetszi azokat a rossz szokásokat, viselkedésformákat, kapcsolatokat, amik eltérítenek igazi elhívásodtól."


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"Isten minden imára válaszol, csak néhány kérelemre azt írja: Még nem jött el az idő."


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"Neked sincs több problémád, mint más embereknek, te csak többet gondolsz rájuk. Változtass a gondolkodásodon, és meg fognak változni az érzéseid is!"


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"Talán lehetetlennek tűnő körülmények között vagy, de Isten, aki számára nincs lehetetlen, ott dolgozik a színfalak mögött."


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"Higgyétek, hogy mindazt, amiért imádkoztok, és amit kértek, megkapjátok, és meg is adatik nektek."


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"Neki növekednie kell, nekem pedig kisebbé lennem."


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"Ha Isten velünk, ki lehet ellenünk."


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"Sok víz sem tudja eloltani a szeretetet, folyók sem tudják elsodorni."


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

"A szeretet... nem keresi a maga hasznát."


----------



## Ri-ka (2018 Január 13)

Tegyünk jót mindenkivel!


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

k


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

köszönjük


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

egyszer fent egyszer lent


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

egy gyönyörű mese


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

egy álom mely talán még valóra válhat


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

szeretem a könyveket


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

jó itt lenni


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

bocsánat de ezek jutnak eszembe


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

könyvek


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

szeretnék végre boldog lenni


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

olvasni azért szeretek mert egy szebb világba visz el persze függ a történetől


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

sajnos álmatlanok az éjszakáim


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

boldog új évet mindenkinek utólag is


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

volt már 20 hzzászolásom de semmi nem történt


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)

ez miért lehet?


----------



## boldogsag1987 (2018 Január 14)




----------



## robi90 (2018 Január 14)

az az


----------



## robi90 (2018 Január 16)

KELLEMES ESTÉT


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

1


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

2


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

3


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

4


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

5


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

6


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

7


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

8


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

9


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

10


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

11


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

12


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

13


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

14


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

15


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

16


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

17


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

18


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

19


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

20


----------



## bobrowniki01 (2018 Január 18)

siker


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

Köszi


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

De jó


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

3


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

4


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

5


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

6


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

7


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

8


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

9


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

10


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

11


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

12


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

13


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

14


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

15


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

16


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

17


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

18


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

19


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

20


----------



## Zsoki67 (2018 Január 19)

Megvan köszi


----------



## morsolya (2018 Január 19)

_köszönöm _


----------



## NemethFruzsina (2018 Január 19)

Köszönet az ötletért.


----------



## NemethFruzsina (2018 Január 19)

Kicsit lassan gyűlik.


----------



## NemethFruzsina (2018 Január 19)

De szép lassan csak lesz 20.


----------



## NemethFruzsina (2018 Január 19)

Már nem kell sok...


----------



## NemethFruzsina (2018 Január 19)

Még szerencse, hogy szóláncok is vannak.


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Túl sok a könyv, és túl rövid az élet.

Két pasi - meg egy kicsi c. film


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Minden elolvasott könyv egy újabb megélt élet.

Szergej Vasziljevics Lukjanyenko


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

A jó könyv mindig megtalálta, ma is megtalálja azokat, akiknek íródott.

Vavyan Fable


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Apró lánggal is hatalmas máglya gyújtható.

Bikin


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

múlton már nem tudunk változtatni, pozitívan kell a jövőhöz hozzáállni, mert azon még alakíthatunk.

Rippel Ferenc


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

A belső szabadsággal szemben a diktatúra tehetetlen.

Alföldi Róber


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Ha csak a tényekben hiszel, és megfeledkezel a mesékről, az agyad életben marad ugyan, de a szíved meghal.

Cassandra Clare


----------



## Ziaduby (2018 Január 21)

A


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Az áradó folyó sohasem szomorú, mert elfelejti az elhagyott partokat, és mindig új partok, új mesék és új lehetőségek tárulnak fel előtte.

Müller Péter


----------



## Ziaduby (2018 Január 21)

És meg van a 20.


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Bárkivel is találkozol, mindenki tud valami olyasmit, amit te nem.

Bill Nye


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Ha átlépsz egy határt, és nem történik semmi, a határ elveszti a jelentését. Hasonló ez ahhoz a régi találós kérdéshez, hogy ha egy fa eldől egy erdőben, ad-e valami hangot, ha senki nincs a közelben, aki hallja.

Lauren Oliver


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Az élet az egyetlen esély, vedd komolyan!

Teréz anya


----------



## NemethFruzsina (2018 Január 22)

Ha minden igaz, akkor ez a huszadik.


----------



## NemethFruzsina (2018 Január 22)

Akkor a végére is értünk.


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Csokonai Vitéz Mihály

_*A reményhez*_

Főldiekkel játszó
Égi tűnemény,
Istenségnek látszó
Csalfa, vak Remény!


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Kit teremt magának
A boldogtalan,
S mint védangyalának,


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Bókol úntalan.
Síma száddal mit kecsegtetsz?
Mért nevetsz felém?


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Kétes kedvet mért csepegtetsz
Még most is belém?
Csak maradj magadnak!


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Biztatóm valál;
Hittem szép szavadnak:
Mégis megcsalál.


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Kertem nárcisokkal
Végig űltetéd;
Csörgő patakokkal
Fáim éltetéd;


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Rám ezer virággal
Szórtad a tavaszt
S égi boldogsággal
Fűszerezted azt.


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Gondolatim minden reggel,
Mint a fürge méh,
Repkedtek a friss meleggel
Rózsáim felé.


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Egy híjját esmértem
Örömimnek még:
Lilla szívét kértem;
S megadá az ég.


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Jaj, de friss rózsáim
Elhervadtanak;
Forrásim, zőld fáim


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Kiszáradtanak;
Tavaszom, vígságom
Téli búra vált;


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Régi jó világom
Méltatlanra szállt.
Óh! csak Lillát hagytad volna
Csak magát nekem:


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Most panaszra nem hajolna
Gyászos énekem.


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Karja közt a búkat
Elfelejteném,
S a gyöngykoszorúkat
Nem irígyleném.


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Hagyj el, óh Reménység!
Hagyj el engemet;


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Mert ez a keménység
Úgyis eltemet.


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Mert ez a keménység
Úgyis eltemet.


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Érzem: e kétségbe
Volt erőm elhágy,


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Fáradt lelkem égbe,
Testem főldbe vágy.
Nékem már a rét hímetlen,
A mező kisűlt,
A zengő liget kietlen,
A nap éjre dűlt.


----------



## Lorcs. (2018 Január 23)

Bájoló lágy trillák!
Tarka képzetek!
Kedv! Remények! Lillák!
Isten véletek!


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

Csukás István: Sün Balázs


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

Erdőszélen, erdőszéli ház tövében


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

Volt egy ház.


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

Abban lakott hét süntestvér:


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

Sün Aladár, 
Sün Piroska,
Sün Adorján,
Sün Dorottya,


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

Sün Demeter,
Sün Sün Tihamér
és a legkisebb,
Sün Balázs.


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

Hogyha jól bevacsoráztak,
szűk lett nékik az a ház.


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

S előfordult ilyenkor,
hogy kívül rekedt Sün Balázs.


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

Furakodott, nyomakodott,
morgott, perelt dühöngve.


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

Semmit sem ért!


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

Mit tehetett?


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

Lefeküdt a küszöbre!


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

Telt az idő,
Múlt az idő
Éjre éj és
Napra nap.


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

Egyre többször fordult elő,


----------



## Tiosy (2018 Január 24)

hogy a házból a legkisebb
kimaradt.


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

0


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

1


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

2


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

3


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

4


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

5


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

6


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

7


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

8


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

9


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

10


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

11


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

12


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

13


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

14


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

15


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

16


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

17


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

18


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

18


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

19


----------



## boratka (2018 Január 25)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Január 26)

20


----------



## Pogány Bettina (2018 Január 26)

TomHolt írta:


> Köszi az infot, hasznos kezdéshez


Nekem ez az első kommentem...


----------



## robi90 (2018 Január 28)

YAMAHA VS


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 28)

1


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 28)

2


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 29)

1


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 29)

2


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 29)

3


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 29)

4


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 29)

5


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 29)

6


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 29)

7


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 29)

8


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 29)

9


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 29)

10


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 29)

11


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 29)

3


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 29)

4


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 29)

5


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 29)

6


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 29)

7


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 29)

8


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 29)

9


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 29)

10


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 29)

11


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 29)

12


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 29)

13


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 29)

12


----------



## Lőkös Zoltán (2018 Január 29)

13


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 30)

14


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 30)

15


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 30)

16


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 30)

17


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 30)

18


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 30)

19


----------



## Kukorizz (2018 Január 30)

20


----------



## MihalyNandor (2018 Január 30)

A zene nem valtozik...de rajtunk mulik, hogy tancolunk-e meg. Karen Kingsbury


----------



## MihalyNandor (2018 Január 30)

Az utazas neha nehez, es talan az ut sincs tokeletes allapotban, de vegul odaersz. Emery Lord


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Aki fecseg neked, fecseg rólad is.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Sok jó ember kis helyen is elfér.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Rendes munkát akarsz?! Csináld magad!


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

A szerelem a legegészségesebb morfium.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Aki fél, az megtanul hazudni.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Ami tökéletes, annak nincsenek méretei.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Az idő és tér legyőzhetetlen.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

*Mi az összefüggés a tér, idő és a tömeg között?*ha jó az idő a tömeg lemegy a térre


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Meghalt Mátyás, oda az igazság!


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Az nevet utoljára, aki először üt.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Mondd meg, ki a *barátod *megmondom ki vagy.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Aki *bírja, *marja.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Jó *bornak *nem kell cégér.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Aki *bottal *köszön, annak doronggal felelnek.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

*Csáky *szalmájának tekinti.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Ha nem *csinálok *semmit, abból nem lehet baj.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Aki nincs *ellenünk*, az velünk van.


----------



## Kuklis Rudolf (2018 Január 31)

Nem tudja az *ember*, mire virrad


----------



## Lovászné Marika (2018 Január 31)

MihalyNandor írta:


> A zene nem valtozik...de rajtunk mulik, hogy tancolunk-e meg. Karen Kingsbury


És az életkorunkon, van-e partner hozzá.


----------



## Lovászné Marika (2018 Január 31)

Kuklis Rudolf írta:


> Rendes munkát akarsz?! Csináld magad!


Ez bizony jó tanács, de ha nem értek hozzá?


----------



## Lovászné Marika (2018 Január 31)

Kuklis Rudolf írta:


> Aki nincs *ellenünk*, az velünk van.


Ezt komolyan gondolod? Ez egy régi szöveg


----------



## Lovászné Marika (2018 Január 31)

Kuklis Rudolf írta:


> Nem tudja az *ember*, mire virrad


Ez tény, ma ködös időre virradtunk, ha csak az időjárást nézem. De más gond is adódhat.


----------



## Lovászné Marika (2018 Január 31)

Kuklis Rudolf írta:


> Aki fecseg neked, fecseg rólad is.


Jó a kijelentés, de az emberekk általában ilyenek.


----------



## robi90 (2018 Január 31)

már is király


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

Aki *á*-t mond, mondjon _bé_-t is.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

Ha *adnak*, vedd el, ha ütnek, szaladj el.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

Amilyen az *adjonisten*, olyan a fogadjisten.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

Ki mint veti *ágyát*, úgy alussza álmát.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

*Ajándék *lónak ne nézd a fogát.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

Ha kidobják az *ajtón*, bemegy az ablakon.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

Amilyen az *anya*, olyan a leánya.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

Nézd meg az *anyját*, vedd el a lányát.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

Az *arany *a sárban is arany.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

*Bagoly *mondja verébnek, hogy nagyfejű.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

*Barátot *szerencse hoz, szükség próbál.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

*Bátraké *a szerencse.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

Hagyj *békét *másnak, magadra viselj gondot.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

A *betyárból *lesz a legjobb pandúr.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

*Bolond *lyukból bolond szél fúj.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

Egyszer volt *Budán *kutyavásár.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

Lehazudná a *csillagokat *az égről.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

Éhes *disznó *makkal álmodik.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

*Ebcsont *beforr.


----------



## lea123 (2018 Január 31)

Sok jó *ember *elfér kis helyen.


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

Remélem én is fogok tudni letölteni nem sokára


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

korg dola írta:


> szeretném megszerezni a 20


én is azért irogatok


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

Noveli írta:


> 16


igazad van így is lehet csionálni


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

Noveli írta:


> 14


ha ezt hamarább tudom, akkor már régen megcsináltam volna


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

Noveli írta:


> 14


bocsi, hogy neked válaszolok semmit nem jelent


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


ezer éves bejegyzések


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

virita írta:


> Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
> Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek.


 érdekes, hogy idézetekkel próbálkozol


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

A mai nap megcsinálom


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

Már olyan régen szerettem volna


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

Ezek szerint ilyen egyszerű


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

Mi ez a pánik üzenet


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

Juti62 írta:


> tizennegyedik


egyszerű mint a nap


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

rsolya írta:


> négy biz oda nem mégy


értelmes bejegyzésre kell reagálni


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

kismarta írta:


> Értünk Kunság mezein
> Ért kalászt lengettél,


Te is a 20 bejegyzésre hajtasz


----------



## szu22 (2018 Február 2)

lehimuki írta:


> meg persze egy kis József Attila


Biztos szereti a költő verseit


----------



## robi90 (2018 Február 4)

CSAK CSAK CSAK AZ ESIK NÉKEM


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

A baj ott kezdődött, amikor a Finomlelkű Aleysia helyett az a baromi külsejű Grandor Teresztosz jött vissza a Rontás Erdejéből.

Csaknem két méter magas volt, s igencsak le kellett hajolnia, hogy a fejvédőjén meredező acéltüskék bele ne akadjanak a szemöldökfába. Az emberfajba tartozott, de ha azt nézzük, milyen széles és testes volt, akár egy kisebb termetű óriásnak is beillett volna. S az is lerítt róla első pillantásra, hogy nem szegény.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

Drága aranykarkötői, rubinos, gyémántos gyűrűi láttán bármelyik tolvaj vagy orgyilkos szeme megcsillant volna, bár a csillanás fényét nyilván tompította volna az a tenyérnyi széles kard, amit a harcos büszkén és nyilvánosan viselt a derekán.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

S ha a fegyver látványa nem lett volna elég riasztó, ugyancsak visszatartó erővel hathatott volna az a fejvédő, amit az illető a kobakján viselt.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

Bár bőrszíjak rögzítették az áll alatt, igazából nem sisak volt, csak egy fejhez simuló görbe acéllap, melyről veszedelmes acéltüskék meredtek szét minden irányba jó két ujjnyi magasságban.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

E tüskék megléte buzgón árulkodott arról, hogy a viselője a sisakját nyilvánvalóan nem védekezésre szokta használni.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

És akinek a gyomrába ő fejjel belerohan, az valószínűleg nyomban kiadja az előző étkezését – s az sem biztos, hogy a száján keresztül.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

Két nappal ezelőtt érkezett először Kirovangba; s bár valóságos izomkolosszus volt, akiről lerítt, hogy sokat próbált harcos,


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

akinek a szeme se rezzen, ha halálhörgést hall, érdekes módon nem hetvenkedett. Szerényen kért szobát, csendben és magányosan fogyasztotta vacsoráját, s nem beszélt senkihez.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

Pontosan úgy viselkedett, mint az a zsoldos, aki egy titokzatos küldetésen jár, s nem akarja veszélyeztetni a sikert holmi kocsmai verekedéssel. Ahol ugyanis elég bizonytalan a kimenetel.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

Aztán másnap reggel távozott. Többek nagy meglepetésére a Finomlelkű Aleysia társaságában.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

Hogy hol és miként ismerkedhetett meg a karcsú tündér tolvajnővel, azt csak találgatni tudták.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

S azok, akik igen sokat tudtak Aleysia viselt dolgairól, gyanították, hogy a tündérlány pár órán belül vissza fog érkezni,


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

s különböző holmikat kínál majd eladásra, amiket a távozáskor még a nagydarab harcos viselt.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

A férfi nyugalmat erőltetett magára, határozott vonásai azonban megfeszültek.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

A páros távozott, többen hosszan néztek utánuk, mások sokatmondó mosollyal ittak a jó külsejű harcos lelki üdvére,


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

Skandar Graun pedig, aki mindőjüknél többet tudott, megivott néhány korsó sört, bevert néhány kötekedő fejet, aztán kedvenc ágyasa társaságában békés szendergésbe mélyedt.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

Skandar Graun, aki jó szokása szerint háttal a kandallónak, arccal pedig az ajtónak ült, most kissé oldalra fordult,


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

s egészen közel hajolt Grungbához, mintha meg akarná csókolni.


----------



## Ronnie 79 (2018 Február 6)

Ezzel egyidőben megtapogatta a bokáját, mintegy megnyugtatásul, hogy a dugi tőre ott lapul-e.


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

A tökéletes trükk


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Igazából szerelem


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Oroszlánkirály


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Ponyvaregény


----------



## robi90 (2018 Február 8)

Király az oldal .


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

A kocka


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Végső állomás


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Bosszúállók


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Apácashow


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Avatar


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Banános Joe


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Tökös csaj


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Watchmen


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Suicide Squad


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Frank, a robot


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Shrek


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Sin City


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Transzcendens


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Fantomas


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Volt egyszer egy vadnyugat


----------



## punisher225 (2018 Február 8)

Eredet


----------



## ktbarna (2018 Február 9)

Varázsszertár


----------



## ktbarna (2018 Február 9)

Abrakadabra


----------



## ktbarna (2018 Február 9)

Hókuszpókusz


----------



## ktbarna (2018 Február 9)

Üveghegyek


----------



## ktbarna (2018 Február 9)

Óperenciás - tenger


----------



## ktbarna (2018 Február 9)

Varázslóinas


----------



## ktbarna (2018 Február 9)

Boszorkánykör


----------



## ktbarna (2018 Február 9)

Nappali vámpírszolga


----------



## ktbarna (2018 Február 9)

Tündérpor


----------



## ktbarna (2018 Február 9)

Álommanó


----------



## robi90 (2018 Február 10)

EZ AZ GYERE SZEGYED


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

helo


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

mizu


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

könyvtár


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

telefon


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

kupa


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

fülbevaló


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

nyírd


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

ki


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

ezt


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

azt


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

napló


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

kulcs


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

csillag


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

show


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

dance


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

lábujj


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

lábujjköröm


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

kefir


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

doboz


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 11)

csillámpóniszarv


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

dránovics dávid írta:


> kulcs


király


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

harmadik bázis


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

erő gyűrű


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

shirley temple


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

agymenők


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

nőgyógyász


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

hülye aki hisz a jósoknak


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

a tények makacs dolgok...


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

hal nagyon fincsi


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

itató pohár


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

comedy central


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

célpont


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

sosem lesz 20


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

és még beta mama is rámszállt


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

hólyag


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

légutak


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

gyógyszer ész


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

ez mé' kell


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

pénz vissza fizetés


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

tettes


----------



## nata79 (2018 Február 11)

spárta


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 11)




----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 11)




----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 11)




----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

előtted a küzdés,előtted a pálya az erőtlen csügged de az erős megálja.


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

ez a kedvenc közmondásom


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)




----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

Csillagokat nézel, szép csillagom. 
Ég ha lehetnék két szemedet nézném, csillagom ezreivel.


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

falra borsó lepereg


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

tél


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

tél, tavasz,nyár,ősz.a kedvencem a nyár


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

ilyenkor nem sok minden jut eszembe


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

dal szövegek részletek is jó gondolom


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

nem vagyok más csak egy rossz fiu értem soha ne légy szomoru tevagy a lány akiért meg halok én mindiga szivemre halgatok


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

nekem te vagy az a lány nekem tevagy a lány nekem te vagy a nő nekem tevagya mult a jelen a jövő


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

ugy mullik el minden ami fáj hogyha ugy tartja kedve néha haza jár .......


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

milliók fogják énekelni ezt a dalomat milliók akik mind találval érzik magukat.......


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

száguldás porse szerelem száguldás óóóóó.....


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

ha nem szerec akkor én el megyek de mitsem ér az élet nélküled........


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

valahol egy lány hófehérben jár ő a leg szebb mesze földön huuuum ........


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

amikor én megláttam a szemedet teljesen el szédíted a fejemet szivembe költöztetted a szép .......


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

cir kuszta pénzért a pálya mais meg telt élő plakátok hirdetik a versenyt.....


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

holnap hajnalig ébren őrizük álmunk ..érinzsd meg a lelkem mégegyszer érincs meg és aztán enged el .....


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

ezeknél a cigányoknál buli van főleg amikor a Bódi Csabi itt van itt van itt van itt van .......


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

meg van a husz de még mindig csak tag vagyok de miért ???


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

nem értem pedig 20 hozzá szólás felet vagyok ??? akkor mért nem ál át állandó tagra


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

vagy kell a 25 hozzá szólás ????


----------



## fortuna5 (2018 Február 12)

akkor ezzel meg is van a 25 hozzá szólásom


----------



## robi90 (2018 Február 12)




----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

A zene az életem


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Úgy tunik az élet nagyon rovid


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Zenészeket keresek akik a Midivel foglalkoznak


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Az ezoterika után érdeklődő embereket keresek


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Aki a zenét szereti rossz ember nem lehet


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Apostol, Omega, Illes, Metro, Piramis, Neoton


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Mindenkinek megvannak a küldetései, nekem az eggyik a zene


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Ezért továbra is zenészeket keresek, akikkel van közös témánk


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

C D E F G A H C


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Do Re Mi Fa Szo La Szi Do


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Republic


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Jolly joker


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Balatoni nyár


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Lagzis nóták


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

1


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

valamiért


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

letelt


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

segits


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

jo lenne ha be kerülnék


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

örülnék neki nagyon nagyon


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

sokat segitene


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

csak a muzsika és a zene 8


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

vagyok 9


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

dj. 10


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

yepp 11


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

forró maci12


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

naciiii13


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

huuuhaaa 14


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

baba15


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

dáviiid 16


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

csak a zenészeeek!!!!!!!!!!17


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

muzsika18


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

zeneeee imádom 19


----------



## dránovics dávid (2018 Február 14)

végreee 20


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

A mondabeli tövismadár csak egyetlenegyszer énekel életében, de akkor szebben, mint a föld bármilyen más teremtménye...


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

...Egyetlen csodálatos dal, az élete árán.


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

De akkor az egész világ elnémul, őt hallgatja, és Isten mosolyog az égben.


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Mert a legeslegjobbnak mindig fájdalom az ára... Legalábbis a monda szerint.


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

Ma ujra havazott Csikszeredában.


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Colleen McCullough ausztrál írónő világsikert aratott regényét a mondabeli "tövismadár" történetével kezdi.


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

amugy semmi baj nem lenne


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

ha a hotalanitással megbizott cég


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

lelkiismeretesen végezné munkáját


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

A tövismadár jelkép a történet hősei - asszonyok és férfiak, a Cleary család tagjai - hasonlóképpen csak egyszer szeretnek, életüket egyetlen szenvedélyes szerelem tölti be, amely meghatározza sorsukat.


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

nekük a hótalanitás fogalma egyenlő a sózással


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

vastagon behintik a város járdáit utcáit


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

majd mind aki jól végezte munkáját


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

A Clearyek története Új-Zélandon kezdődik és Ausztráliában folytatódik, ahonnan csak a második világháború szörnyű eseményei sodornak el egy-egy családtagot a jó öreg Európába.


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

A Cleary család a gyönyörű ausztrál tájakon küzd a boldogulásért az anya vezetésével.


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

várják,hogy a só elvégezze


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Fee erős egyénisége szilárd erkölcsi alapon áll, mindent megtesz a családjáért, élete a kötelességteljesítés mintaképe.


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

aztán az ember ne csodálkozzon,hogy ropog a talpa alatt a só


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

a kutyám kiváncsi szemekkel néz,nem érti mi szúrja,csipi a talpát?


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Gyermekeit mégsem tudja megóvni a keserves csalódásoktól, és a ragyogó napsütötte táj is kiszámíthatatlanul szeszélyes - hirtelen támadt kegyetlen bozóttűz ragadja el egyik fiát...


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

tocsogunk a latyakban,keressük a sózatlan területeket


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Kenyában, ebben az érintetlen paradicsomban akarja megvalósítani az életét az előkelő angol Treverton család.


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

a központi park azon kevés helyek egyike ahol vidáman futkorászhat a kutyusom


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

szamoyed,értelmes barátságos jószág


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

1919-ben települ át a család feje az angol ködből az örökös napfénybe feleségével és annak nővérével, Grace-szel, akinek álma: meghonosítani a modern gyógyászatot Afrikában.


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

jól érzi magát a havas környezetben


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

amúgy őshazája szibéria


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

parkból kijövet kezdődik újra a latyakolás


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Ám hamarosan kiderül: Afrika nem alakítható át Nagy-Britanniává, ennek a gyönyörű, vad főldnek is vannak évszázados hagyományai, amelyeknek őrzője a vajákos asszony, Wachera Mathenge, a kikuju tőrzs feje.


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

a hótalanitók meg nyugodtan vannak,ők elvégezték


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Ez a kibékíthetetlen ellentét csak fokozódik angol gyarmatosítók és benszülöttek között, miközben a két család, a Trevertonok és a Mathengék sorsa szerelemben és gyűlöletben folyton folyvást találkozik.


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

elsózták Csikszeredát


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

igy adtak egy kis izt az egésznek


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Ősi, sötét átkok teljesednek be, a két család tragikus véget ér, Kenya pedig a "napfény országa" önálló állammá lesz.


----------



## toblerone (2018 Február 14)

izletes hóolvadás reményében aludni tér a hóhányó...


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Fenti sorok Barbara Wood Árnyak a napfényben cimű regényéből valók.


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Itt ülök csillámló sziklafalon.


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Az ifju nyár könnyű szellője, mint egy kedves vacsora melege, száll.


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Szoktatom szívemet a csendhez.


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Nem oly nehéz - idesereglik, ami tovatünt, a fewj lehajlik és legyüng a kéz.


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Nézem a hegyek sörényét - homlokod fényét villantja minden levél.


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

Az uton senki, senki, látom, hogy meglebbenti szoknyád a szél.


----------



## rgizus30 (2018 Február 14)

És a törékeny lombok alatt látom előrebicceni hajad


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Nem is oly egyszerű a hozzászólás gyűjtés.


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

De azért majd talán összejön. Némi segítséggel.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Február 15)

Már csak 18 kell. 


Krisz 45 írta:


> De azért majd talán összejön. Némi segítséggel.


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Tüzesen süt le a nyári nap sugára
Az ég tetejéről a juhászbojtárra.
Fölösleges dolog sütnie oly nagyon,
A juhásznak úgyis nagy melege vagyon.


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Szerelem tüze ég fiatal szivében,
Ugy legelteti a nyájt a faluvégen.
Faluvégen nyája mig szerte legelész,
Ő addig subáján a fűben heverész.


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Tenger virág nyílik tarkán körülötte,
De ő a virágra szemét nem vetette;
Egy kőhajtásnyira foly tőle a patak,
Bámuló szemei odatapadtanak.


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

De nem ám a patak csillámló habjára,
Hanem a patakban egy szőke kislyányra,
A szőke kislyánynak karcsu termetére,
Szép hosszú hajára, gömbölyű keblére.


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Kisleány szoknyája térdig föl van hajtva,
Mivelhogy ruhákat mos a fris patakba';
Kilátszik a vízből két szép térdecskéje
Kukoricza Jancsi gyönyörűségére.


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Mert a pázsit fölött heverésző juhász
Kukoricza Jancsi, ki is lehetne más?
Ki pedig a vízben a ruhát tisztázza,
Iluska az, Jancsi szivének gyöngyháza.


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

"Szivemnek gyöngyháza, lelkem Iluskája!"
Kukoricza Jancsi így szólott hozzája:
"Pillants ide, hiszen ezen a világon
Csak te vagy énnekem minden mulatságom.


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Vesd reám sugarát kökényszemeidnek,
Gyere ki a vízből, hadd öleljelek meg;
Gyere ki a partra csak egy pillanatra,
Rácsókolom lelkem piros ajakadra!"


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

"Tudod, Jancsi szivem, örömest kimennék,
Ha a mosással oly igen nem sietnék;
Sietek, mert másképp velem rosszul bánnak,
Mostoha gyermeke vagyok én anyámnak."


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Ezeket mondotta szőke szép Iluska,
S a ruhákat egyre nagy serényen mosta.
De a juhászbojtár fölkel subájáról,
Közelebb megy hozzá, s csalogatva így szól:


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

"Gyere ki, galambom! gyere ki, gerlicém!
A csókot, ölelést mindjárt elvégzem én;
Aztán a mostohád sincs itt a közelben,
Ne hagyd, hogy szeretőd halálra epedjen."


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Kicsalta a leányt édes beszédével,
Átfogta derekát mind a két kezével,
Megcsókolta száját nem egyszer sem százszor,
Ki mindeneket tud: az tudja csak, hányszor.


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Az idő aközben haladott sietve,
A patak habjain piroslott az este.
Dúlt-fúlt Iluskának gonosz mostohája;
Hol marad, hol lehet oly soká leánya?


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

A rosz vén mostoha ekképp gondolkodott;
Követték ezek a szók a gondolatot:
(S nem mondhatni, hogy jókedvvel ejtette ki.)
"Megnézem, mit csinál? ha henyél: jaj neki!"


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Jaj neked Iluska, szegény árva kislyány!
Hátad mögött van már a dühös boszorkány;
Nagy szája megnyílik, tüdeje kitágul,
S ily módon riaszt föl szerelem álmábul:


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

"Becstelen teremtés! gyalázatos pára!
Ilyet mersz te tenni világnak csúfjára?
Lopod a napot, és istentelenkedel...
Nézze meg az ember... hogy tüstént vigyen el -"


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

"Hanem most már elég, hallja-e kend, anyjuk?
Fogja be a száját, vagy majd betapasztjuk.
Ugy merje kend Ilust egy szóval bántani,
Hogy kihullanak még meglevő fogai."


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Reszkető kedvese védelmezésére
Ekkép fakadt ki a nyáj bátor őrzője;
Azután haragos szemmel fenyegetve
Az elmondottakhoz e szavakat tette:


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

"Ha nem akarja, hogy felgyujtsam a házát,
Meg ne illesse kend ezt a szegény árvát.
Úgyis töri magát, dolgozik eleget,
És mégsem kap száraz kenyérnél egyebet.


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Most eredj Iluskám. Megvan még a nyelved,
Hogy elpanaszold, ha roszúl bánik veled. -
S kend ne akadjon fönn azon, mit más csinál,
Hisz kend sem volt jobb a deákné vásznánál."


----------



## Krisz 45 (2018 Február 15)

Kukoricza Jancsi fölkapta subáját,
S sebes lépésekkel ment keresni nyáját,
Nagy megszeppenéssel most vette csak észre,
Hogy imitt-amott van egy-kettő belőle.


----------



## Bondár Zsuzsanna (2018 Február 16)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

A barátod az, aki mindent tud rólad, és mégis szeret.


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Megtanultam, hogy várni a legnehezebb, és szeretnék hozzászokni, tudni, hogy velem vagy akkor is, ha nem vagy mellettem.


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Soha ne kérj bocsánatot érzelmeid kimutatásáért, mert ha azt teszed, akkor az igazságért kérsz elnézést.


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben.


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Az igazi barát az, aki akkor jön, amikor mindenki más megy.

Walter Winchell


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Ha elhagysz, veled mehetek?


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Rossz úton jár, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni.


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Akit feledni akarunk, arra gondolunk.


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Amikor a boldogság egyik ajtaja bezárul, egy másik kinyílik. De gyakran oly sokáig tekintünk vissza a zárt ajtóra, hogy nem vesszük észre, amelyik megnyílt előttünk.


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Nagy bátorság kell ahhoz, hogy egy ember fenntartás nélkül engedje szeretni magát. Bátorság, csaknem hősiesség. A legtöbb ember nem tud szeretetet adni és kapni, mert gyáva és hiú, fél a bukástól. Szégyelli, hogy odaadja, s még sokkal inkább szégyelli, hogy kiadja magát a másiknak, elárulja titkát. Azt a szomorú, emberi titkot, hogy szüksége van gyengédségre, nem tud meglenni nélküle.


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Próbálj meg úgy élni, hogy ne vegyék észre ott, ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozzál onnan, ahonnan elmentél.


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Vannak olyan pillanatok az életben, hogy annyira nagyon hiányzik neked valaki, hogy szeretnéd kiszakítani az álmaidból a valóságba, hogy megölelhesd.


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Már minden helyen kerestelek, ahol nem vagy, csak azt a helyet nem találom, ahol vagy. Csak azt tudom, hogy ott vagy, ahol én nem vagyok. De hol vagyok én? Azt kívánom, bár itt lennél, hogy megmondd. Esetleg ha nagyon-nagyon erősen kívánnám, akkor itt lennél?


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

- Pont jókor jössz, mert ez a nap legjobb része.
- Melyik az a rész?
- Az, amikor te meg én mi leszünk.


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Vannak pillanatok, amikor az élet bizonyos embereket elválaszt egymástól, csak azért, hogy mindketten megértsék, milyen sokat jelentenek egymásnak.

Paulo Coelho


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Naná, hogy normális vagyok. 
A hangok is megmondták.


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Azon a napon válik az ember igazán felnőtté, amelyiken először nevet magán tiszta szívből.


----------



## Brigi983 (2018 Február 16)

Az élet egy szar játék. De a grafikája nagyon ott van!


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

Az ember mindenért felelős, ami vele történik. A bölcs ennek tudatában van, és nem veti el többé a szenvedés magvait. Inkább az öröm magvait veti el. Előbb-utóbb mindent le kell aratnod, amit elvetettél. Ezt jelenti a menny fogalma: a bölcs elveti az üdvösség, a szeretet, a könyörületesség magvait, melyek egy napon kertté fejlődnek. (...) Ha egyre csak az öröm, a szépség, a tánc, a dal, a*meditáció*, az ima magjait hinted szét, akkor hamarosan létrehozol egy várkertet az igazság virágaiból - létrehozod a Paradicsomot.

Osho


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

A* meditáció* többet jelent annál, mint hogy egy fa alatt ülünk, és álmodozunk. A* meditáció* a legnagyobb tudatosság. A*meditáció* azt jelenti, hogy érzékeljük, miféle gondolatok, érzések, koncepciók, hittételek érintenek meg minket, és felismerjük, hogy van egy "üresjárat", egy választás, és hogy nem kell törvényszerűen mindenre reagálnunk.

Kurt Tepperwein


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

A* meditáció* egy ugrás: először a fejtől a szívig, majd a szívtől a létig. Egyre mélyebbre és mélyebbre hatolsz magadban, ahol a számítgatásokat hátra kell hagynod, ahol minden logika értelmét veszti.

Osho


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

Nekem olyan a* meditáció*, mint a napi fürdés. Azt, hogy az ember megmossa a testét, természetesnek veszi a társadalom, de fura módon azzal nem foglalkozunk, hogy megtisztítsuk az elménket a zajtól.

Mester Tamás


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

A könyvek nem csupán arra valók, hogy elolvassuk őket. A* meditáció* egy formáját kínálják fel.

Psycho-Pass c. film


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

A* meditáció* rendbe hozza a szertelen, nyugtalan kedélyéletet, annak háborgásait, sokszor belső viharait, és átvilágítja sötét, csillagtalan éjszakáit. A jógában nem az akrobatákat és fakírokat kell csodálni, hanem a* meditáció*t, annak boldogító, erősítő és gyógyító hatalmát.

Weninger Antal


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

Ha jól belegondolunk, valójában egy rettegés az élet. Sokan a korábban megélt negatív dolgokból építkeznek, annak alapján tervezik az életüket. Amikor gyereket nevelünk, minden pillanatban azt mondjuk, jaj erre vigyázz, nehogy elessél, stb. Aztán a szomszédok, a barátok is elmondják, mire vigyázzunk, sőt a tévében is a rádióban is ezt látjuk, ezt halljuk. Milyen élet ez, ha folyton tartani kell valamitől? A* meditáció* megtanít arra, hogy a pillanatot éld meg. Abban pedig nincs félelem.

Szőke Zoltán


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

Az élet* meditáció*, minden más csak a figyelmet vonja el.

Ken Follett


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

Minden* meditáció* elősegíti a megvilágosodást vagy rávilágít, hogy mi áll még az útjában.

Rüdiger Dahlke


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

Azok a pillanatok, amikor boldogok vagyunk, emlékeztetnek minket arra, hogy élünk.

Kedi - Isztambul macskái c. film


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

Az elégedettség titka, hogy hálásak vagyunk az élet ajándékáért.

Ernst Ferstl


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

Minden helyzetben hamarabb látjuk meg a negatívat, jobban emlékszünk rá, és előszeretettel nagyítjuk fel. A kellemest pedig lekicsinyítjük, nem látjuk meg, nem is idézzük fel olyan könnyen. Az automatikus beállítódásaink ezért eléggé megnehezítik, hogy teljes, boldog életet élhessünk. Ha nem foglalkozunk a tudatos jelenléttel, akkor ezek visznek el bennünket.

Krajcsó Nelli


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

A világ tele van olyan dolgokkal, amelyeknek csak örülni lehet. Csak ahhoz nem jutnak el az élet csodái, akinek nincs füle, szeme, érzékelése a csodákhoz.

Fábián Juli


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

A boldogság nem földrajzi kérdés.

Vámos Erika


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

A derűs ember boldogabban él, mint akinek fejében örökösen vészjósló, komor gondolatok kavarognak, s figyelme a jelen és a jövő megítélésében is szinte mindig csak a már meglevő, valamint a bekövetkezendőnek, elkerülhetetlennek vélt bajok, sérelmek, bosszúságok körül forog.

Grétsy László


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

Néha nem kell hozzá sok, hogy az ember egy kicsivel boldogabb legyen.

Ninni Schulman


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

Amikor az ember már kívánni sem tud, akkor tökéletesen boldog, vagy végképp feladta.

Cecelia Ahern


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

Nagy adomány, hogy telik-múlik az élet - s közben bármi történjék, képesek vagyunk örülni.

Szepesi Dóra


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

A boldogság az, ha az ember szeret valakit, a legnagyobb boldogság pedig, ha együtt lehet a szeretteivel.

Petra Nagyová-Dzerengová


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

Önmagunk minél teljesebb ismerete a boldogságunk alapja lehet.

Mahó Andrea


----------



## Csakazazegy (2018 Február 16)

A boldog embereknek alacsonyabb a stresszhormonszintjük, tisztább a bőrképük. (...) Aki tehát jól érzi magát, abból ez sugárzik, látszik rajta, rá van írva - éspedig minden életkorban.

Yael Adler


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

1


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

2


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

3


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

4


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Öt


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Alma


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Körte


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Rózsa


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Autó


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Ajtó


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Bicikli


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Liliom


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Om mani padme hum


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Humánus


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Ostor


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Tiz


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Hathatós


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Álmodik


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Ikarusz


----------



## Guth-Berki (2018 Február 18)

Husz


----------



## mikee93 (2018 Február 18)

a


----------



## mikee93 (2018 Február 18)

á


----------



## mikee93 (2018 Február 18)

b


----------



## mikee93 (2018 Február 18)

c


----------



## mikee93 (2018 Február 18)

cs


----------



## mikee93 (2018 Február 18)

d


----------



## mikee93 (2018 Február 18)

dz


----------



## mikee93 (2018 Február 18)

dzs


----------



## mikee93 (2018 Február 18)

e


----------



## mikee93 (2018 Február 18)

é


----------



## mikee93 (2018 Február 18)

f


----------



## mikee93 (2018 Február 18)

g


----------



## mikee93 (2018 Február 18)

gy


----------



## mimi12 (2018 Február 19)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## mimi12 (2018 Február 19)

köszönöm!


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

Köszönöm a tippet!


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

Miért kell a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

De ha kell, hát kell.


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

És még a 10 másodpercet is ki kell várni


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

Akkor majd lassan gépelek


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

13456789


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

az a betűmből miért lett egy?


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

megvuduzták a billentyűzetem


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

tizenkettő egy tucat


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

valami történt, és nem értem


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

lassan jön össze a 20


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

Szeretitek a reggae zenét?


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

nem látom a nevem mellett a számlálót


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

19?


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

tényleg megbolondult a klaviatúra


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Február 20)

Andi6714 írta:


> nem látom a nevem mellett a számlálót


Kattints a nevedre, látni fogod hogy ez még kevés.


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

hhhrrrrrrrrrr )


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

Köszi Réka!


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

Meg lesz az a frány 20


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

lassan túl is teljesítem ...


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

na még egy uccsó


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Február 20)

Andi6714 írta:


> Meg lesz az a frány 20


Ennyi. Ugye, hogy nem volt nehéz? Vársz egy kicsit és állandó tag leszel.


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

mintha a T9 beviteli módban működne a billentyűzet


----------



## Andi6714 (2018 Február 20)

Hálás köszönet  Most kilép, majd később visszatérek.


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

Legszentebb dolog a barátság,
többet ér, mint minden királyság


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

nekem is van egy jó barátom,
habajba jut majd én kirántom.


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

3...


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

a fölnöttek felettébb furcsák


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

láttam egy házat


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

rózsaszínű téglából


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

ablakában muskátli


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

tetején galambok


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

sehogyan sem tudja majd elképzelni


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

azt kell neki mondani


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

láttam egy százezer Frankot érő házat


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

erre ő felkiált


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

ó! milyen szép


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

akkor most egy kis Süsü...


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

az ég küldte ezt a sárkányt!


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

az ég küldte?!


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

az ég küldte...


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

de kinek küldte?!


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

mert nekem nem az biztos!


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

bosszú, bosszú 
az lesz majd,


----------



## Gangaa (2018 Február 21)

ha e népség dolgozik 
és fejet hajt!


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

1


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

2


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

3


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

4


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

5


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

6


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

7


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

8


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

9


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

10


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

11


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

12


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

13


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

14


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

15


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

16


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

17


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

18


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

19


----------



## Juventinista (2018 Február 21)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Február 22)

uizzzzz


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

szeretnék én is pár könyvet megkeresni


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

ez a második


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

harmadik


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

negyedik


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

ötödik


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

hat


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

hetedik


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

nyolc


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

kilenc


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

tíz


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

11


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

12


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

13


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

14


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

15


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

16


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

17


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

18


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

19


----------



## Szabados Szilvi (2018 Február 24)

20


----------



## cshenszaja (2018 Február 25)

Ebook


----------



## cshenszaja (2018 Február 25)

21


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 25)

1


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 25)

2


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 25)

3


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 25)

4


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 25)

5


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 25)

6


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 25)

7


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 25)

8


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 25)

9


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 25)

10


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 25)

11


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 26)

12


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 26)

13


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 26)

14


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 26)

15


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 26)

16


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 26)

17


----------



## Menotti100 (2018 Február 26)

18


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

3


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

4


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

5


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

6


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

7


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

8


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

9


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

10


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

11


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

12


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

13


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

14


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

15


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 26)

16


----------



## Agikocska (2018 Február 26)

6


----------



## Agikocska (2018 Február 26)

7


----------



## Agikocska (2018 Február 26)

8


----------



## Agikocska (2018 Február 26)

9


----------



## Agikocska (2018 Február 26)

10


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 27)

17


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 27)

18


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 27)

19


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 27)

20


----------



## salamy (2018 Február 27)

1


----------



## salamy (2018 Február 27)

2


----------



## salamy (2018 Február 27)

3


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 27)

dan brown


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 27)

20


----------



## heniko08 (2018 Február 27)

21


----------



## robi90 (2018 Február 27)




----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

KKöszönöm


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Esik a ho


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Nem jutjeszjut semmi


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Ki korán kel, aranyat lel


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Hideg van


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Jobb adni mint kapni


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Ár ellen nehéz úszni.


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Nem mind arany ami fènylik.


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Kicsi a bors de erős is.


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Sok jó ember kis helyen is elfér.


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Többet èsszel mint erővel.


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Ahogy esik úgy puffan.


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Szép idő van itt.


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Fàból vaskarika készül.


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Könyveket olvasok ma.


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Gyakorlat teszi a mestert.


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Megyünk szànkózni.


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Megyünk hóembert èpíteni.


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

A kivètel erősíti a szabàlyt.


----------



## Domján Niki (2018 Február 28)

Ha minden kötèl szakad.


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

1


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

2


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

3 gyigyigyi


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

4 sisisi


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

5 bobobo


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

6 bababa


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

7 kakaka


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

8 fafafa


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

9 fififi


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

10 gyügyügyü


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

11 süsüsü


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

12 bübübü


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

13 gyagyagya


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

14 tatata


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

14 kükükü


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

1516 bybyby


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

17 füfüfü


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

18 tetete


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

19 sasasa


----------



## Tarfful (2018 Március 1)

20 mutymuruttyos babája


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Hallanám dübörgő hangjaitszavának,
Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Nem az az igazi barát, aki ha nevetsz, veled nevet, 
Hanem az, aki ha sírsz, letörli könnyeidet


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Hajh, de bűneink miatt
Gyúlt harag kebledben,
S elsújtád villámidat
Dörgő fellegedben,
Most rabló mongol nyilát
Zúgattad felettünk,
Majd töröktől rabigát
Vállainkra vettünk.


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

“Maradj a jelenben. Semmit sem tehetsz, hogy megváltoztasd a múltat, a jövő pedig soha nem lesz pontosan olyan, amilyennek tervezed vagy reméled. Fájdalmad, félelmed és dühöd, sajnálkozásod és bűntudatod, irigységed és terveid és sóvárgásaid csak a múltban vagy a jövőben élnek.” (Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja)


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Egyetlen kaland többet ér, mint ezer egyforma nap, amit kényelembenés jólétben töltök.” (Paulo Coelho)


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Öt


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

307894


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Hetvenketto


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Kilenvenhárom


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Hatvanhetven


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Gazdasági pokémon


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Kilenc


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Szep napot


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Jó napot!


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Gombapörkölt


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Hétpettyeskaticabogár


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Boci szomorú


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Trabant 601


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Kalamajkafajtakutyafajtafajonfejenfolyójojó


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Ja


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Egy


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Másik


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Helyre


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Már


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Írtam


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

De


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Azokat


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Valamiért


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Nem


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Fogadta


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Így


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Megint


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Na


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Meg


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Ez


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

A kamu


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Film


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Amit


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Nézek


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 3)

Közbe


----------



## robi90 (2018 Március 3)

eeeeeeeetzui


----------



## robi90 (2018 Március 3)

CSAK A DOBB GYERE JOBB KÉZZ


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

köszönöm!


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Leveleki Róbert írta:


> 4


köszönöm!


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Leveleki Róbert írta:


> 15


köszönöm!


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

HJTUNDE írta:


> Sziasztok. Szeretnék feltölteni már állandó tagoknak kért tatalmat, ezért most itt bejegyzéseket fogok írni.


Szívemből szóltál!


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Tóthné Szili Beatrix írta:


> hozzászólás14


szóltam.


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

edi39 írta:


> 13


szóltam.


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

edi39 írta:


> 16


na még...


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Poliali írta:


> tizennegyedik


valami midi?


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

ladyrs írta:


> 6


valami midi?


Lamiindra írta:


> 1


valami midi?


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

csak 


FehKrisz írta:


> 10


összejön


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Lamiindra írta:


> 3


tényleg semmiség.


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Erzsébet76 írta:


> 12


miért?


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Elf1967 írta:


> 20


Legalább Te létezel?


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

vincenso21 írta:


> 1


lassan feladom


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

mederberni írta:


> 2017 03 27


de mégse


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

mederberni írta:


> matek


jobb mint tek...


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Martel írta:


> a


azta...


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Fodrilla írta:


> derű


1


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Fodrilla írta:


> Kankalin


kaktusz


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Fodrilla írta:


> Szellőrózsa


2


Fodrilla írta:


> Orchidea


thuja


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

xWaTleRx írta:


> 1


az nagyon kéne...


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Fodrilla írta:


> Dália


ez komoly?


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Fodrilla írta:


> Kankalin


de csak sötétben.


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Fodrilla írta:


> Orchidea


Van egy ilyen nevű ismerősöm.


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Fodrilla írta:


> gyöngyvirág


mérgező


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Fodrilla írta:


> Jácint


ha sok éslábon áll


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

ha egy kutya me


Réka2017 írta:


> Aki viszonozza a gyűlöletet, legyőzetett.


gugat,nem ugatok vissza


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Findalas írta:


> Sült keszeg


ne


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Findalas írta:


> Nagyfröccs


na jó.


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Findalas írta:


> Bundás kenyér


minden reggel


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Findalas írta:


> Zöldalma


az meg este.


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Findalas írta:


> Túrórudi


az jő.


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Findalas írta:


> Tiramisu


ne csigázz!


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

Több


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

dolgok


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

vannak


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

annál


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

Horatio


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

földön


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

és


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

egen


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

mintsem


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

bölcselmetek


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

Álmodni


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

képes


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

Percre


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

se


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

feledd


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

hogy


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

testvéred


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

minden


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

magyar


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

bárhol


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

is


----------



## lilianka (2018 Március 4)

Éljen!


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

1


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

2


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

3


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

4


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

5


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

6


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

7


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

8


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

9


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

10


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

11


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

12


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

13


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

14


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

15


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

16


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

17


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

18


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

19


----------



## Merczel Ildikó (2018 Március 5)

20


----------



## alopos (2018 Március 5)

1


----------



## alopos (2018 Március 5)

2


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

1


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

2


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

3


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

4


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

5


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

6


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

7


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

8


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

9


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

10


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

11


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

12


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

13


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

14


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

15


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

16


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

17


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

18


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

19


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

20


----------



## varazslo78 (2018 Március 5)

21


----------



## Czibere Márk (2018 Március 5)

1


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 5)

lilianka írta:


> Éljen!


Ez erős és vitatnám is.Tettei alapján ismerszik meg az ember.Én ostoba dacos fejemmel így szelektálok testvéreim közt.Elnézést ha nem tudtam venni a fordulatszámot,vagy legalább befogni túl kinyilt számat...


----------



## robi90 (2018 Március 6)

bvcvb


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


2


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

Teddy1981 írta:


> 2


3


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


4


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


5


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


6


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


7


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


8


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


9


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


10


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


11


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


12


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


13


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


14


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


15


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


16


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


17


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


18


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


19


----------



## Teddy1981 (2018 Március 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


20


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

ebook


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

9


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

5


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

6


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

7


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

8


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

9


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

10


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

11


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

12


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

13


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

14


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

15


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

16


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

17


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

18


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

19


----------



## brian78 (2018 Március 10)

20


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

1


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

2


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

Kokas Klára müvei


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

Öröm, bűvös égi szikra 1999


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

A zene felemeli a kezemet 1992


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

Képességfejlesztés zenei neveléssel 1972


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

Zenei nevelésünk szerepe a gyermek személyiségének formálásában 1970


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

8


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

9


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

10


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

11


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

12


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

13


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

14


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

15


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

16


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

17


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

18


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

19


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

20[HIDE]..[/HIDE]


----------



## Mtundecs (2018 Március 10)

mi[HIDE][/HIDE]mk


----------



## Boogie82 (2018 Március 11)

4


----------



## Boogie82 (2018 Március 11)

5


----------



## Dohabo (2018 Március 11)

rsolya írta:


> [FONT=times new roman, times, serif]megyek és minden rosszat
> magam mögött hagyok[/FONT]


ok


----------



## Dohabo (2018 Március 11)

Ok


----------



## Dohabo (2018 Március 11)

Boogie82 írta:


> 4


ok


balazs hajni írta:


> bgfjki


ok


Boogie82 írta:


> 4


ok


----------



## Dohabo (2018 Március 11)

ok


kismarta írta:


> Őseinket felhozád
> Kárpát szent bércére,


Ok


----------



## Dohabo (2018 Március 11)

virita írta:


> Hárman sem bírnátok súlyos buzogányát,
> Parittyaköveit, öklelő kopjáját;


ok


----------



## Dohabo (2018 Március 11)

virita írta:


> Elhűlnétek, látva rettenetes pajzsát,
> És, kit a csizmáján viselt sarkantyúját.


ok


virita írta:


> "Igen keserűli Miklóst az ő anyja;
> Titkon azért őtet éléssel táplálja."





kismarta írta:


> Őseinket felhozád
> Kárpát szent bércére,


ok


----------



## Dohabo (2018 Március 11)

lehimuki írta:


> vagy Karinthy


ok


flad írta:


> „…én vagyok a Sorsom Ura, Lelkem Kapitánya.” (William Ernest Henley: Invictus)


ok


----------



## Dohabo (2018 Március 11)

flad írta:


> „A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.” (Bob Dylan)


ok


flad írta:


> „Nincsen kanál!” (Neo, a Matrix moziból)


ok


----------



## Dohabo (2018 Március 11)

flad írta:


> „Nincsen kanál!” (Neo, a Matrix moziból)


ok


flad írta:


> „Nincsen kanál!” (Neo, a Matrix moziból)


ok


----------



## Dohabo (2018 Március 11)

flad írta:


> „Egyetlen kaland többet ér, mint ezer egyforma nap, amit kényelemben és jólétben töltök.” (Paulo Coelho)


ok


hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


ok


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszi!


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


1


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dohabo írta:


> ok
> 
> ok


2


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> 2


3


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

virita írta:


> Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
> Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek.


4


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> Köszi!


5


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> 5


erre


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> erre


miért


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> miért


van


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> van


szükség


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> szükség


?


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> ?


13


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> 13


közben


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> közben


el


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> el


mosogattam


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> mosogattam


!


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> !


Tiszta


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> Tiszta


szocreál


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> szocreál


nem


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> nem


baj


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

Dzsida írta:


> baj


nincs


----------



## Fitzu (2018 Március 12)

nem tudom hol tartok a hozzászólásokban..


----------



## Fitzu (2018 Március 12)

lassan haladok előre..


----------



## robi90 (2018 Március 13)

Lassan lassan el feledem csokjajinak izét


----------



## Kelemen Roland (2018 Március 16)

Nagyon jó ötlet és kedves hozzáállás, köszönöm!


----------



## Kelemen Roland (2018 Március 16)

Gyűjtögetem én is, talán egyszer összejön a 20


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Jó itt lenni


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Szeretem a könyveket.


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Alig várom hogy olvashatóak itt is őket.


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Várom a folytatásokat


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Sok könyvem van


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Mindig szerettem olvasni


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

A rejtvény megfejtéseket is kedvelem


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Szeretem a virágokat van egy kértem is


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Két unokám van


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Egy fiú és egy kislány.


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

A kislány Angliában él.


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Júniusban lesz 5 éves.


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

A fiú unokám 17 ,éves


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Jól tanuló


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Szeretik egymást.


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Várom a tavaszt a jó időt.


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Várom a fejleményeket


----------



## Farkasné Kanta Éva (2018 Március 18)

Jön majd Húsvétra az angliai unokám.


----------



## robi90 (2018 Március 18)

kirély


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

elmebaj


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

elembaj


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

na, ez itt a kert


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

hová tűnt damon hill


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

írd ide a vaálszod


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

akkor, amikor


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

ecc pecc


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

1251


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

9


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

ajjajajjaajjaa bubamara


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

jajj


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

ásítás


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

22254


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

sfdh


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

soha ne menj vissza


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

41563


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

get set


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

1651165165


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

599498


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

e5


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

15115


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

hfkfzkztl


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

44554


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

1122121


----------



## vallyont (2018 Március 18)

fgh


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

1


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

2


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

3


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

4


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

5


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

6


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

7


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

8


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

9


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

10


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

11


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

12


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

13


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

14


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

15


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

16


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

17


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

18


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

19


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

20


----------



## Torma Andrásné (2018 Március 19)

21


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

köszi  1


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

2


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

3


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

4


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

5


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

6


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

7


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

8


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

9


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

10


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

11


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

12


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

13


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

14


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

15


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

16


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

17


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

18


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

19


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

20


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)




----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

1


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

-


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## sotkovszki istvan (2018 Március 21)

Köszönöm.


----------



## linajozsika (2018 Március 21)

.


----------



## sotkovszki istvan (2018 Március 21)

!


----------



## sotkovszki istvan (2018 Március 21)

Sok sikert mindenkinek.


----------



## sotkovszki istvan (2018 Március 21)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm .


----------



## robi90 (2018 Március 22)

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

1. Egy nap majd én is megkomolyodok.
Addig is köszi a türelmet.


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

2. 
- Csináltál ma valami hasznosat?
- Igen! Oxigént alakítottam át szén-dioxiddá


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

3. A Nő nem elhiszi, amit a Férfi ígér, hanem megjegyzi.


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

4. 
- Mennyit szoktál aludni?
- Néha, amikor tüsszentek, csukva van a szemem...


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

5.
Nem kell őrültnek lenned ahhoz, hogy a barátom légy... 
De úgy azért könnyebb.


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

6. Nem vagyok hirtelen haragú, csak gyorsan reagálok a hülyeségekre.


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

7. 
"-Mit tud adni, aminek alacsony a cukortartalma, és nem zsíros?
- Szalvétát."


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

8. 
Ma ráálltam a mérlegre.
Kiakadtunk... 
Ő is, meg én is.


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

9. Annyira szeretek aludni, hogy néha álmodom is róla...


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

10. A barátaim azt mondták, hogy álomvilágban élek. Amikor ezt meghallottam, majdnem leestem az unikornisomról...


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

11. Én igyekszem mindig kedves lenni. De a pofám nem mindig hajlandó velem együttműködni.


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

12. 
Figyelem!
Keresem hasonmásom, aki helyettem dolgozna...


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

13.


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

14. A vizen is lehet járni... csak nem szabad ránehezedni.


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

15. Ha igaz, hogy a stressz fogyaszt, akkor miért nem vagyok még láthatatlan?


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

16. Én normális vagyok, csak már ebbe is beleőrültem...


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

17. A sok pénzzel egy baj van:
hogy nincs.


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

18. Ma leigázom a világot!
De előtte... tej, 2 cukor. Köszi.


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

19. Hogy mi a logika?
Kockasajtnak hívni valamit, ami kerek dobozban van, és háromszög alakú...


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

20. Mindig arról fantáziálok, milyen lenne két férfivel egyszerre. Az egyik főzne, a másik takarítana...


----------



## Pinky25 (2018 Március 22)

+1.
Ahogy egy átlagos hetem telik:
Hééééétfőőőőő.
Keeeeedddd
Szeeerdaaa.
Csütörtök.
Péntek.
Szo-vas.


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

10


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

ebook


----------



## SylverRat (2018 Március 24)

20


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

20


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

19


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

18


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

17


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

16


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

15


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

14


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

14


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

14


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

15


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

15


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

16


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

16


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

17


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

17


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

h


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

r


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

p


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

l


----------



## endmill (2018 Március 25)

y


----------



## robi90 (2018 Március 25)

károly booosss


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

5


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

6


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

7


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

8


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

9


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

10


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

11


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

12


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

13


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

15


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

16


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

17


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

18


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

19


----------



## Györkő Magdi (2018 Március 25)

20


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

1


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

2


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

3


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

4


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

5


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

6


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

7


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

8


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

9


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

10


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

11


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

12


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

13


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

14


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

15


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

16


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

17


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

18


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

19


----------



## Yosomite (2018 Március 27)

20


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

ebook


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

1


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

2


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

3


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

4


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

5


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

6


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

7


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

8


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

9


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

10


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

11


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

12


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

13


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

13


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

14


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

15


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

166


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

17


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

18


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

19


----------



## Ivacson Bea (2018 Április 2)

20


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

Monoton


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

üget


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

a süppedő


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

homokon


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

a sivatag


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

lova


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

a tétova


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

teve


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

tova


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

Hátán


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

rezegve


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

mozog


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

a rozoga


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

kúp


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

alakú


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

púp


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

A helyzete


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

nem


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

szerencsés:


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

apró, szemcsés homokkal telve


----------



## jnemeshazi (2018 Április 3)

a füle, a nyelve.


----------



## robi90 (2018 Április 4)

gyere gyere


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


De mindig csak az igazat mondani+


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

keletom2 írta:


> 1 az keveseb a 2-nél


De több, mint a nulla


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

keletom2 írta:


> Én nem hiszek Istenben, de félek tőle. -Én hiszek Istenben és Kaiser Souze-tól félek.


Miért? Van isten? hol van? Te láttad?


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

Kartal69 írta:


> Vannak árnyékok, amelyek olyan hosszúak, hogy még a fény előtt megérkeznek.


Pedig a fény a leggyorsabb! Te, mint Einstein utóda!


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

Kartal69 írta:


> A bolond iskolája nem a szó, hanem a baj


Pedig bolond lyukból bolond szél fúj!


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

balazs hajni írta:


> nagyon szepen koszonom a 20 hozzaszolashoz kapcsolodo tanacsot
> nagyon szeretnek en is az allando tagok soraba bekerulni ugyanis itt nagyon sok hasznos dolgot talaltam amit mar nagyon reg karesek


Azért ne légy naív, itt is pártszelek dolgoznak%!


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

kismarta írta:


> Bal sors akit régen tép,


Milyen régóta! Legalább itt jobb szelek lennének! remélem!


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

flad írta:


> “Ha valamit nem szeretsz, változtass rajta! Ha változtatni nem tudsz, változtass azon, ahogy gondolkodsz róla! Csak ne panaszkodj!” (Maya Angelou)


Ezt könnyű mondani, de megtenni nehéz!


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

flad írta:


> „A lehetetlen csupán egy nagy szó, amellyel a kis emberek dobálóznak, mert számukra könnyebb egy készen kapott világban élni, mint felfedezni magukban az erőt a változtatásra. A lehetetlen nem tény. Hanem vélemény. A lehetetlen nem kinyilvánítás. Hanem kihívás. A lehetetlen lehetőség. A lehetetlen múló pillanat. A lehetetlen nem létezik.” (Muhammad Ali)


Na, majd meglátod, itt a fórumon!


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

Katacs írta:


> ...mondjuk elsőre a facebook is annak tűnt...


Azért a facebook más kategória!


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

Enababa87 írta:


> nagyon sok az érdekes téma fenn...


Ez így igaz, de szortíroznod kell majd sokat!


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

hmfailure írta:


> És a függöny legördül... Takk... Takk!


Jó! Poirot is azt mondta!


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

Eszter B írta:


> Sziasztok


Szia! És még más?


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

lion8 írta:


> Nem vagyok kanadai, bár ez a lehetőség 20 évvel ezelőtt komolyan felmerült bennem.


Jobb otthon, hidd el!


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

tade_m írta:


> Oroszul tudók figyelmébe:
> 
> ja tózse tü nyet hárásó tózse tü nyet!
> 
> ...


Hát! ha cirill írással írtad volna akkor igen, de átfordítva nem nagyon értem!


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

Böbike1313 írta:


> Két veréb ül a fán. Az egyik megszólal:
> - Engedj középre!


Igen, mert nem lát jobbra, hogy ott is ül még egy, de az jobbikos.


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

Nancy47 írta:


> Nagyon örülök,hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt.


De csak a hasznos dolgokat keresd és találd meg!


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

mangaArts írta:


> A béke ott kezdődik, ahol az elvárás megszűnik.


Ennek nincs értelme.


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 5)

mangaArts írta:


> A halogatás ostobaság. Holnap ugyanúgy döntened kell, miért ne tennéd meg már ma? Azt hiszed, holnap bölcsebb leszel? Holnap csak öregebb leszel... (Osho)


Én várom a csengettyűt, de nem akar jönni..


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 6)

Kartal69 írta:


> Vannak árnyékok, amelyek olyan hosszúak, hogy még a fény előtt megérkeznek.



Mert az árnyék gyorsabb, mint a fény.


----------



## Abai92 (2018 Április 6)

Böbike1313 írta:


> A rénszarvas mászik fel a szilvafára. Látja ezt a medve és megkérdezi:
> - Te rénszarvas, minek mész oda?
> - Almát enni.
> - De hiszen ez szilvafa.
> - Nem baj, hoztam magammal.



Nagyon jó!


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 7)

Abai92 írta:


> Ezt könnyű mondani, de megtenni nehéz!


Nagyon szép.


----------



## robi90 (2018 Április 8)

Még azt mondják nincsen cigány báro hazudnak....


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

1


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

2


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

3


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

4


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

5


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

6


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

7


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

8


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

9


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

10


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

11


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

12


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

13


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

14


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

15


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

16


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

17


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

18


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

19


----------



## mikolos (2018 Április 8)

20


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

1


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

2


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

3


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

4


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

5


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

6


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

7


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

8


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

9


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

10


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

11


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

12


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

13


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

14


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

15


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

16


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

17


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

18


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

19


----------



## DMyth (2018 Április 8)

20


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

21


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

20


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

19


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

18


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

17


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

16


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

15


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

14


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

13


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

12


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

11


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

10


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

9


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 9)

8


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

1


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

2


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

3


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

4


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

5


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

6


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

7


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

8


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

9


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

10


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

11


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

12


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

13


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

14


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

15


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

16


----------



## János Bálint (2018 Április 10)

17


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 10)

1


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 10)

2


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 10)

3


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 10)

4


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 10)

5


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 10)

6


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 10)

7


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 10)

8


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 10)

9


----------



## csokita (2018 Április 10)

10


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

1


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

2


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

3


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

4


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

5


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

6


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

7


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

8


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

9


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

10


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

11


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

12


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

13


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

14


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

15


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

16


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

17


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

18


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

19


----------



## Harckocsi1977 (2018 Április 11)

20


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Volna egy pár könyv, amit szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Szeretem a történelmi témákat.


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Az egyiptomi történelem különösen érdekel.


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Ken Follett könyveit is nagyon kedvelem.


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Robert Merle a második legkedvesebb íróm.


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Mika Waltari a harmadik helyre szorult.


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Szívesen foglalkozom a politikával is.


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

A kerti munkák az egyik legkedvesebb feladatom. Most ültettem egy szilvafát.


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Aki szintén szereti a kertet és ültet fát, annak ajánlom Benedek Elek versét:
Az öreg faültető éneke.


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Ragyogj, ragyogj még őszi napsugár.
Melengesd testét az elaggott földnek...


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Versekből Villon a nagy kedvenc, de Áprily Lajost is nagyon szeretem.


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

"A költö úgy egész, ha _ember_.
Sajnálkozásomat fogadd:
egész emberré nem faragtad
s költövé túloztad magad."

_Áprily Lajos 1939. január_


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Fekete rigó

Hogy megmelegszik minden alkonyat
és mennyi vágy kel, s mennyi vízió,
ha hallom drága, régi hangodat,
múltam madara, fekete rigó.


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Csak maradjak egészséges, akkor sokáig fogok még olvasni.


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Szeretettettel ajánlom kedvelt íróimat másoknak is.


----------



## Baran Jánosnéh (2018 Április 11)

Én is szvasen fogadom- és követem mások ajánlásait, ha azok komolyak.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Nagyon tetszik ez a fórum.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Szeretem Ady Endre verseit.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

A z iskola jó dolog.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Nem mindegy azonban, hogy hogyan kiabálunk.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

A KÖZÉPKORI EGRI VÁR A TÖRÖK IDŐK GYŐZTES VÉGVÁRA.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Az élmény ami gyógyit.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Nyávogásból még nem lett nagy siker!


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Inkább bántson meg egyszer az igazság mint nyugtasson meg a hazugság.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Bármikor ugrasztható nagymama vagyok.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

A nagy visszatérők!


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Merjünk segitséget kérni!


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

A jól felszerelt konyha fél siker.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Vigyázat az ajtók záródnak.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Fontos a gyógyulásban az Istenbe vetett hit.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Szegények voltunk de semmiben nem szenvedtünk hiányt!


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Fontos a rendszeresség.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Arra szeretek menni,amerre mások nem.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Az állandó sötétséget nehéz elviselni.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Ország vigyázz!Jön a tanár.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Ha dolgozom,kell egy-két kávé,hogy magamhoz térjek.


----------



## Horvath Ottóné (2018 Április 12)

Többlaki életre rendezkedtem be.


----------



## robi90 (2018 Április 14)

yamaha psrs 77o king


----------



## jkljkljkl (2018 Április 15)

Válogasd meg a csatáidat! Nem kell minden vitában részt venned, amire meghívást kaptál.


----------



## jkljkljkl (2018 Április 15)

_A fojtó bozóttól a lugas hideg sötétbe merül.
A csendbe süllyedt ösvényeken a gyep ritka, sovány
Elmúlt dolgok doh- szagától a levegő halovány.
Nincsen élő teremtmény e magányos helyen sehol
S az élősövény csendes, hangot nem hall semmikor._


----------



## jkljkljkl (2018 Április 15)

Az égben halál,
az éj iszonyteli,
a halotti bál
pedig ünnepeli
az éjt: csak úgy ráng a Yule-kő körül,
ami fehér és penész fedi.


----------



## jkljkljkl (2018 Április 15)

Most elmondom, mid vagyok, mid nem neked.
Vártál ha magadról szép éneket,
dícsérő éneked én nem leszek,
mi más is lehetnék: csak csönd neked.


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

21


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

20


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

19


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)




----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

17


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

16


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)




----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

14


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

13


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)




----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

11


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

10


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

9


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

8


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

7


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

6


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

5


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

4


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

3


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

2


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

1


----------



## Sinkovics Éva (2018 Április 16)

0 Köszönöm!


----------



## Pálfy Zsuzsanna Monika (2018 Április 17)

oszgabor írta:


> sok ez a 20


szerintem is


----------



## Pálfy Zsuzsanna Monika (2018 Április 17)

oszgabor írta:


> de ha 20, akkor 20.


ezek szerint ez a varázsszám


----------



## Pálfy Zsuzsanna Monika (2018 Április 17)

oszgabor írta:


> ebook





robi90 írta:


>


én is


----------



## Pálfy Zsuzsanna Monika (2018 Április 17)

Sinkovics Éva írta:


> 21


13


----------



## Pálfy Zsuzsanna Monika (2018 Április 17)

Horvath Ottóné írta:


> Nem mindegy azonban, hogy hogyan kiabálunk.


szóljon hangosan az ének


----------



## Pálfy Zsuzsanna Monika (2018 Április 17)

Horvath Ottóné írta:


> Nyávogásból még nem lett nagy siker!


dehogynem, nézd meg a Macskák musicalt


----------



## Pálfy Zsuzsanna Monika (2018 Április 17)

Horvath Ottóné írta:


> Szeretem Ady Endre verseit.


én kevésbé, nagyon komor úriember volt komor irományokkal


----------



## konszuela (2018 Április 18)

en nem tudok szamolni


----------



## konszuela (2018 Április 18)

1


----------



## konszuela (2018 Április 18)

2


----------



## konszuela (2018 Április 18)

5


----------



## konszuela (2018 Április 18)

4


----------



## konszuela (2018 Április 18)

8


----------



## konszuela (2018 Április 18)

mondtam


----------



## konszuela (2018 Április 18)

amugy en mar tag voltam,de most neztem cssk 11 hsz-om van es ugy tunt fel hogy nem tudtam letolteni semmit..aztan lattam meg hogy valtozasok vannak amiota nem voltam erre..


----------



## konszuela (2018 Április 18)

megvan a 20..na csinalom tovabb amit akartam cssaaa


----------



## robi90 (2018 Április 22)

Csak a dob ........


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 26)

1. Ezt azért írom


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 26)

2. mert


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 26)

3. kell


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 26)

4. 20


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 26)

5. "értelmes"


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 26)

6. hozzászólást


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 26)

7. írnom


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 26)

8. ide


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 26)

9. a


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 26)

10. fórumba.


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 27)

11. Ma


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 27)

12. folytatom


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 27)

13. a


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 27)

14. tegnapi


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 27)

15. írást


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 27)

16. a


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 27)

17. fórumba


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 27)

18. a


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 27)

19. 20


----------



## va_zoli (2018 Április 27)

20. hozzászóláshoz.


----------



## robi90 (2018 Április 27)

gyerer király had szoljon a zene


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook2


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook3


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook4


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook5


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook6


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook7


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook8


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook9


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook10


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook11


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook12


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook13


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook14


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook15


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook16


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook17


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook18


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook19


----------



## Arric211 (2018 Május 4)

ebook20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Május 5)

ééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

99


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

Jókai Mór


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

01


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

02


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

03


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

04


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

05


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

06


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

07


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

08


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

09


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

10


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

11


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

12


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

13


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

14


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

15


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

16


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

17


----------



## balgeza (2018 Május 6)

18


----------



## liliom1821 (2018 Május 7)

1


----------



## liliom1821 (2018 Május 7)

2


----------



## liliom1821 (2018 Május 7)

3


----------



## liliom1821 (2018 Május 7)

4


----------



## robi90 (2018 Május 9)

jó az oldal


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

első


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

második


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

harmadik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

negyedik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

ötödik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

hatodik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

hetedik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

nyolcadik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

kilencedik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

tizedik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

tizenegyedik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

tizenkettedik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

tizenharmadik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

tizennegyedik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

tizenötödik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

tizenhatodik


----------



## Rieglerzsofi (2018 Május 9)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

tizenhetedik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

tizenhetzedik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## hulyesegnek (2018 Május 9)

és itt a huszadik!!
JEEEE!!!


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


1


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


2


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

3


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

4


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

5


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

6


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

7


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

8


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

9


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

10


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

11


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

12


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

13


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

14


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

15


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

16


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

17


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

18


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

19


----------



## Nicoara Oli (2018 Május 10)

20


----------



## Varga Tibor (2018 Május 11)

1


----------



## Varga Tibor (2018 Május 11)

2


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

1


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

2


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

3


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

4


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

5


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

6


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

7


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

8


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

9


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

10


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

11


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

12


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

13


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

14


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

15


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

16


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

17


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

18


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

19


----------



## Gatei (2018 Május 11)

20


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

a


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

b


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

c


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

d


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

e


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

f


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

g


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

8


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

9


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

10


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

11


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

12


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

13


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

14


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

15


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

16


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

17


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

18


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

19


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

20


----------



## _PG_M_ (2018 Május 13)

21 jaj túlmentem


----------



## tulipna10 (2018 Május 13)

22


----------



## tulipna10 (2018 Május 13)

nem süt a nap holnap


----------



## robi90 (2018 Május 14)

12 13 14


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

1


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

2


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

3


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

4


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

5


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

6


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

7


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

8


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

9


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

10


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

11


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

12


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

13


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

14


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

15


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

16


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

17


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

18


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

19


----------



## manyikari (2018 Május 14)

20


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

1


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

2


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

3


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

4


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

5


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

6


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

7


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

8


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

9


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

10


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

11


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

12


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

13


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

14


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

15


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

16


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

17


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

18


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

19


----------



## Studinature (2018 Május 14)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Május 16)

nnn123


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

egy


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

két


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

há'


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

négy


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

öt


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

hat


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

hét


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

nyolc


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

kilenc


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

10


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

10egy


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

zenkettő


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

1három


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

1négy


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

1öt


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

1hat


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

1hét


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

1nyolcz


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

1kilenc


----------



## wiking777 (2018 Május 16)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Május 18)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

blabla


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

bebe


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

hipipppi


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

asszem 6


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

talán 7


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

ez 8


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

9


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

EZ A 10


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

11


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

12


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

13


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

14


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

15


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

16


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

17


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

18


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

19


----------



## keriann (2018 Május 19)

20))))))


----------



## lasvalko (2018 Május 23)

írtam már 20-at


----------



## lasvalko (2018 Május 23)

de 12 valamiért nem ért


----------



## lasvalko (2018 Május 23)

akko ez 11


----------



## lasvalko (2018 Május 23)

most 12


----------



## lasvalko (2018 Május 23)

13


----------



## lasvalko (2018 Május 23)

kicsit félek, hogy egy óra után valamiért ezek is eltűnnek... 14


----------



## lasvalko (2018 Május 23)

15


----------



## lasvalko (2018 Május 23)

tizenhat


----------



## lasvalko (2018 Május 23)

tizenhét


----------



## lasvalko (2018 Május 23)

18


----------



## lasvalko (2018 Május 23)

tizenkilenc


----------



## lasvalko (2018 Május 23)

húsz. elméletileg megint megvan


----------



## robi90 (2018 Május 24)

ggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## kdóra25 (2018 Május 25)

T


----------



## galagony (2018 Május 26)

1126.oldal


----------



## galagony (2018 Május 26)

Ugrás


----------



## galagony (2018 Május 26)

114 14


----------



## galagony (2018 Május 26)

Biztonság biztosít


----------



## galagony (2018 Május 26)

Szójátékok, tanácsok, hasznos tartalmak


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

1


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

2


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

3


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

7654


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

9875


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

9876


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

0987


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

0078


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

0789


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

Szép


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

Az


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

Élet


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

113


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

Jó a kedvem


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

115


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

Aaaaaa116


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

Loooooo117


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

Jooonekem118


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

Ennyivolt119


----------



## kis csoki (2018 Május 26)

Jó éjszakát 120


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

első!!


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)




----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)




----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

negyedik!


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

= ;-)


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

hat!


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

hét!


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

polc!


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

kilincs!


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

TÍZ !


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

vízenegy!


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

vízen-kettő


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

vízen-három?!


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

Vízen-négy?!?!


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

vízen-vízen-vízen-vízen-vízen !!!!!


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

hat-seszt-sex-$$$$$$-€€€€€€-ŁŁŁŁŁŁ


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

tizen7


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

vízespolc


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

vízeskilincs


----------



## cqsp (2018 Május 28)

HÚSZ!!


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

20


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

19


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

18


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

17


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

16


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

15


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

14


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

13


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

12


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

11


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

10


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

9


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

8


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

7


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

6


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

5


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

4


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

3


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

2


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

1


----------



## gabi88 (2018 Május 28)

0


----------



## Dancemonika (2018 Május 31)

Perfect day.


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

szia


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

20


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

18


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

17


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

16


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

15


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

14


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

13


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

12


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

11


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

10


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

9


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

8


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

7


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

6


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

5


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

4


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

3


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

2


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

1


----------



## Anzsu2012 (2018 Május 31)

0


----------



## loriucci (2018 Június 1)

remélem összejön


----------



## loriucci (2018 Június 1)

az állandó tagság


----------



## robi90 (2018 Június 1)

áááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## em1998 (2018 Június 2)

Szeretem a cseresznyét


----------



## em1998 (2018 Június 2)

és a nektarint is.


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

SZIASZTOK


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

1


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

lassan lassan


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

3


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

szép napot


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

nyár van


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

virág


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

7


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

maci laci


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)




----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

5+9=? 
?=14


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)




----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

11


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

zzuuju


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

vau vau vau


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

mohikán


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

medve mackó


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

szív


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

-


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

küldök egy űrhajót


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

rettenetes helyettes


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

vég


----------



## KLR70 (2018 Június 3)

köszi


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)

Köszi, hogy írhatok ide


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)

Csodás napunk van


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)

Ha minden igaz meg van a 20. hozzászólásom is


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)




----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 4)

Kis-Lukácsné Éva írta:


> Ha minden igaz meg van a 20. hozzászólásom is


Miutan toroltem a rossz helyre irt kosziket, es tarsait nincs meg a 20! Azt tanacsolom maradj ebben a topikban es itt szedd ossze a hianyzokat.


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)

Ok, köszönöm a segítséged


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)

13 hozzászólás


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)

14 hozzászólás


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)

15 hozzászólás


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)

16 hozzászólás


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)

17 hozzászólás


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)

18 hozzászólás


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)

19 hozzászólás


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## Kis-Lukácsné Éva (2018 Június 4)




----------



## robi90 (2018 Június 5)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

Köszönöm


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

2


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

3


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

4


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

5


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

6


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

7


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

8


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

9


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

10


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

11


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

12


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

13


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

14


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

15


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

16


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

17


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

18


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

19


----------



## Kovacsos (2018 Június 6)

20


----------



## Rekareka2007 (2018 Június 10)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Rekareka2007 (2018 Június 10)

20- ra fel.


----------



## Rekareka2007 (2018 Június 10)

3


----------



## Rekareka2007 (2018 Június 10)

Megy ez szépen, mint csillag az égen.


----------



## Rekareka2007 (2018 Június 10)

5


----------



## Rekareka2007 (2018 Június 10)

Meg lesz ez.


----------



## Rekareka2007 (2018 Június 10)

Hosszú még a nap.


----------



## Rekareka2007 (2018 Június 10)

8


----------



## Rekareka2007 (2018 Június 10)

9


----------



## Rekareka2007 (2018 Június 10)

10


----------



## Rekareka2007 (2018 Június 10)

11


----------



## Rekareka2007 (2018 Június 10)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## robi90 (2018 Június 10)

csik a csik


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Az ég zöld, a fű kék!


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Bazinga!


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Sityy-Sutty!


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Szalámi taktika.


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Wundersőn!


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Das Kleine Wunder


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

War never changes


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Szemben a nagy teátrummal 
Rendelt egy úr teát rummal. 
De mire a tea kész lett, 
Eltörött a teakészlet.


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

tanárikari karika 
papiripari paripa 
karika tanárikara 
paripa papiripara..


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Neque porro quisquam est qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipiscivelit.


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Tízen az egy


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

középpontos tízszögszám


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Záporozóan zúgó zörgések zárása.


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Kaboom!


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

XV.


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Kell még négy.


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Már nem sok


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Még egy pici...


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Egy híján húsz!


----------



## FBandee (2018 Június 11)

Vivát!


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

Ebook


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

2


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

3


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

4


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

5


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

6


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

7


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

8


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

9


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

10


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

11


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

12


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

13


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

14


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

15


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

16


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

17


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

18


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

19


----------



## tutti (2018 Június 13)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Június 14)

22 je


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

ohoho szóval akkor ide bármit beirkálhatok , amúgy ez a 20 hozzászólás mostanság lett kitalálva ? Azért kérdem mert eddig én mindent le tudtam tölteni , és már egy ideje tag vagyok


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

amúgy ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak van valami értelme , nem akarok kötekedni , csak úgy is (kb) mindenki itt fogja leírni azt a 20-at


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

ki honnan ír ?


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

hmmm .......


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

enni vagy nem enni ez itt a kérdés


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

holnapután kiskedden ............


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

ez a topic 2010-ben lett megnyitva , én akkor még tudtam letölteni amit akartam , 20 hozzászólás nélkül is ...... de mostmár nem , nem igazán vágom h akkor most mi is van itt


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

tudtok jó német nyelvkönyveket ajánlani ? amiből autodidakta módon meg lehet tanulni a nyelvet ? vagy oldalt ?


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

már majdnem a felénél járok ......


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

mit írjak ?


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

12


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

és akkor beírkálom a 20-at utánna várok egy órát , és akkor már fogok tudni letölteni ?


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

egyszer volt hol nem volt


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

bölömbika


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

milyen extrovertáltnak lenni ?


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

nyelvtanuláshoz valami tipp ötlet , (német )?


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

amúgy én miért vagyok " új tag " , csak mert eddig nem szóltam hozzá semmihez ?


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

és meg van a 20 ...


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

azért még írok még 1 hozzászólást a biztonság kedvéért .....


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 17)

Saggita írta:


> ez a topic 2010-ben lett megnyitva , én akkor még tudtam letölteni amit akartam , 20 hozzászólás nélkül is ...... de mostmár nem , nem igazán vágom h akkor most mi is van itt


Regisztrációd dátuma: 2014 Február 18 
Ezek szerint 2010-ben nem töltöttél te le itt semmit!


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

Q


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

W


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

E


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

R


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

T


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

U


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

O


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

P


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

A


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

S


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

Beka Holt írta:


> Regisztrációd dátuma: 2014 Február 18
> Ezek szerint 2010-ben nem töltöttél te le itt semmit!


tényleg , elnéztem . de 2014 után töltöttem le , elég sokat , csak most nem tudok


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

D


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

F


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

G


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

H


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

J


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 17)

Saggita írta:


> tényleg , elnéztem . de 2014 után töltöttem le , elég sokat , csak most nem tudok


Türelem, hamarosan sikerülni fog!


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

K


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

L


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

X


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

C


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

V


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

B


----------



## balintp105 (2018 Június 17)

N


----------



## Saggita (2018 Június 17)

Beka Holt írta:


> Türelem, hamarosan sikerülni fog!


Ne haragudj hogy itt zargatlak ezzel , de még most se tudok letölteni rejtett tartalmat , pedig már kiírta az oldal hogy állandó tag vagyok , a tetszik gombra is kattintottam ....a rendszer meg csak tölt és tölt ...de nem teszi láthatóvá a tartalmat


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 17)

Saggita írta:


> Ne haragudj hogy itt zargatlak ezzel , de még most se tudok letölteni rejtett tartalmat , pedig már kiírta az oldal hogy állandó tag vagyok , a tetszik gombra is kattintottam ....a rendszer meg csak tölt és tölt ...de nem teszi láthatóvá a tartalmat


Ahol ilyen van ott használd a Jelentést! Segítek ha látom hol a gond.


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

Köszönöm


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

A


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

Lehetőséget


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

Hogy


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

Növelhetem


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

A


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

Hozzászólásaim


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

Számát


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

Mindenki


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

itt


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

kezdi?


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

Egyedül


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

elég


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

uncsi


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

Alakulok


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

Nincs


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

Sok


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

Hátra


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 18)

Felnőttem!


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

Próba!


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## Tóth Norbert (2018 Június 19)

Hajrá!


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

Cool ez az oldal!


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

Már régebben tag voltam, de újra kellett regisztrálnom.


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

Nyári szünet van!


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

Újabb üzenet!


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

Még újabb üzenet!


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

1


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

2


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

3


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

4


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)




----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)




----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

7


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

19


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

8


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

9


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

10


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

15


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

11


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

12


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

13


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

14


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

16


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

17


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

18


----------



## Ábrok Lívia (2018 Június 19)

20


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

Kell még néhány hozzászólás.


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

Kilencedik


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

Tíz tiszta víz!


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

tizenegy megérett a meggy.


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

Tizenkettő.


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

13. kő.


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

14. tégla


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

15. réteg


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

16. ember


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

17. szó


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

18. üzenet


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

19. majom


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

20. század


----------



## hrsnyj (2018 Június 19)

és a ráadás


----------



## robi90 (2018 Június 24)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

1


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

2


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

3


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

4


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

5


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

6


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

7


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

8


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

9


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

10


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

11


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

12


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

13


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

14


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

15


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

16


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

17


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

18


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

19


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

20


----------



## pusztujka (2018 Június 24)

20+1


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

1


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

2


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

3


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

4


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

5


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

6


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

7


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

8


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

9


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

9


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

11


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

12


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

13


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

14


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

15


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

16


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

17


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

18


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

19


----------



## jda8fykd (2018 Június 27)

20


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

9


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

10


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

11


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

12


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

13


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

14


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

15


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

16


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

17


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

18


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 28)

Buglyó Karola írta:


> 17


Itt folytasd, a rossz helyre írtakat töröltem.


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

19


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

Beka Holt írta:


> Itt folytasd, a rossz helyre írtakat töröltem.


Köszönöm!


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

20


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

1


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

2


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

3


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

4


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

5


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

6


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

7


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

8


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

Sajnos még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás.
Mert 8 töröltek..


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

6


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

5


----------



## robi90 (2018 Június 28)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

4


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

3


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

2


----------



## Karo Lina (2018 Június 28)

1


----------



## robi90 (2018 Július 3)

kellemes estét


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

a


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

b


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

c


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

d


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

e


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

0


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

1


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

2


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

3


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

4


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

5


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

6


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

7


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

8


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

9


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

1


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

2


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

3


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

4


----------



## muffstein (2018 Július 6)

5


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

1


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

2


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

3


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

4


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

5


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

6


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

7


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

8


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

9


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

10


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

11


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

12


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

13


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

14


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

15


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

16


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

17


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

18


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

19


----------



## dottie78 (2018 Július 6)

20


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

1


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

2


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

3


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

4


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

5


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

6


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

7


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

8


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

9


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

10


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

11


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

12


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

13


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

14


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

15


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

16


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

17


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

18


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

19


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

20


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

21


----------



## Tina1967 (2018 Július 7)

22


----------



## KVerocska2 (2018 Július 8)

Nem tudom még mennyi hozzászólás kell???


----------



## robi90 (2018 Július 9)

*Új* 12


----------



## Csima Bernadett (2018 Július 10)




----------



## Csimáné Soltész Judit (2018 Július 10)

Nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget! Üdv.


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 13)

on board, köszi, Zitukám


----------



## lochhausen (2018 Július 14)

Már csak három hozzászólásra van szükségem.


----------



## Elisabeth00101 (2018 Július 14)




----------



## Elisabeth00101 (2018 Július 14)




----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

„Ebből elég! Torkig vagyok!”
kiáltott fel Sün Balázs
„Sokan vagyunk,
s kicsi nékünk ez a ház”.


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

„Éppen ezért én elmegyek
Szerbusz néktek hat testvér
Sün Aladár,
Sün Piroska,
Sün Adorján,
Sün Dorottya,
Demeter és Tihamér!”


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

Miután így elbúcsúzott
Fogta magát, elindult
Lába nyomán
Porzott a vén gyalogút.


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

így baktatott, így poroszkált
Szomszéd tölgyig meg sem állt
Ottan aztán sürgött, forgott,
Árkot ásott, falat emelt,
Tetőt ácsolt, ajtót szegelt,
És mire a nap leszállt,
Épített egy kalyibát.


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

„Így ni! – mondta – most már végre kényelmesen alhatok!
Nem tolnak ki
a küszöbre a nagyok!”


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

Falevélből ágyat vetett
Kényelmeset,
belé feküdt s hortyogott
hogy csörögtek
s remegtek az ablakok.


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

Éjféltájban vihar támadt
Hajlítgatta a vén fákat
Fújt a szél nagy zajjal ám
S arra ébredt, hogy zörögnek
A kalyiba ajtaján.


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

„Ki az? – szólt ki fogvacogva -
Ki kopogtat éjnek idején?”
„Mi vagyunk az – szóltak kintről
Mi vagyunk a hat testvér
Sün Aladár,
Sün Piroska,
Sün Adorján,
Sün Dorottya,
Demeter és Tihamér!”


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

„Elvitte a szél a házunk,
engedjél be,
ázunk-fázunk idekinn,
csurom víz a kabát rajtunk
és az ing!”


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

Betódultak mind a hatan
Tele lett a kalyiba
Kérdezte is Sün Tihamér:
„Mondd csak testvér,
nincs csak ez az egy szoba?”


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

Lefeküdtek, elaludtak
S arra ébredt Sün Balázs:
Újra kicsi lett a ház!
Mert az éjjel ide-oda lökődve
Kiszorult a küszöbre.


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

„Ejnye! – mondta fejvakarva –
Mit tehetnék? Megnövök!
S akkor talán nem lesz ágyam,
Nem lesz párnám a küszöb!”


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

Körülnézett háza táján csigabiga néne


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

Közeledik már az ünnep meszelni is kéne.


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

Meszet oltott egy csöbörbe kimeszelte házát,


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

Olyan fehér olyan tiszta, nem találni párját.


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

Körülállja, megcsodálja egész erdő népe,


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

Háza előtt örvendezik csigabiga néne. 

(Gazdag Erzsi-Csigabiga néne)


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

Őszi éjjel izzik a galagonya, izzik a galagonya ruhája. 
Zúg a tüske, szél szalad ide-oda, reszket a galagonya magában.


----------



## Lévainé Pulai Tímea (2018 Július 14)

Hogyha a hold rá fátylat ereszt, lánnyá válik sírni kezd. 
Őszi éjjel izzik a galagonya, izzik a galagonya ruhája. 

(Weöres Sándor-Galagonya)


----------



## robi90 (2018 Július 15)




----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

"Nemde, két verebecskét meg lehet venni egy kis fillérért? És egy sem esik azok közül a földre a ti Atyátok akarata nélkül! Néktek pedig még a fejetek hajszálai is mind számon vannak."


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

"Nem az fertőzteti meg az embert, ami a szájon bemegy, hanem ami kijön a szájból, az fertőzteti meg az embert."


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)




----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

"Az élet nehéz, de meghalni sem könnyű."


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

"A balszerencse olyan, mint a szerelmes nő: semmi köze az ésszerűséghez."


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

"Az élet olyan, mint egy nyári ruha mellénye: rövid és céltalan."


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)




----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

"Nem olyan tehetséges a világ, hogy néhány okos ember ne tudná becsapni."


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

"Tévedni emberi dolog, de kínos."


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

"Az nevet utoljára, aki először üt."


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

"Kerüld a részeg embert, hogy téged se molesztáljanak hasonló állapotban."


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

1


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

2


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

3 A fociban nincs lehetetlen.


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

4 A *futball*ban a "ha" nem játszik


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

"A szerelem sötét verem. Különösen, ha letakarják és ráülnek."


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

5 Kis pénz, kis *futball*, nagy pénz, nagy *futball. *


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

"A harmónia a mindenség mélyén lapuló állandó melódia."


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

6 A *foci* csapatjáték, nem pedig egyszemélyes.


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

7 Az Aranylabda az egyedüli labda, amit egyetlen védő sem tud elvenni tőlem.


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

8 Légy bátor: ki merész, óvja az isten is azt. (Tibullus)


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

9 Ifjúság - bolondság. (Seneca)


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

10 Nem a tanulás szégyen, hanem a tudatlanság. (Muret)


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

11 Munka után édes a pihenés. (Cicero)


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

12 Más az elmélet, és más a gyakorlat. (Horatius)


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

13 Az alkotót alkotása dicséri. (Horatius)


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

14 Bátraké a szerencse. (Szimonidész)


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

15 Tettet a vég igazol.


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

16 Tolódjatok!


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

17 Okos ember kevés szóból is ért.


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

18 Ne vitatkozz azzal, ami világos, mint a nap.


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)

19 Nem érek rá, lélegzem.


----------



## Petitheking (2018 Július 15)




----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

"A pénz az egyetlen jó, amiből nem árt a sok."


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

„A közügy mindenkinek kedvenc magánügye.”


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

"Nem tudjuk, milyen sors várna Beethovenre és Goethére, ha az emberek kizárólag készpénzben fejezhetnék ki a művészek iránti elismerésüket."


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

„ A sors olyan, mint egy részeges szabász: mikor belevág a szövetbe, még nem lehet tudni: felöltő lesz-e belőle vagy nadrág. ”


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

„ Még egy csavargónak is lehet mamája épp úgy, mint a jobb embereknek. ”


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

„ Az élet csak úgy szép, ha őrült is egy kissé. ”


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

„ Ne légy hiú és beképzelt, hogy különb és okosabb légy, mint embertársaid. ”


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

„ Tévedni emberi dolog, de azért velem is előfordulhat. ”


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

„ Akiknek nem fáj az élet, azok a halál gondolatát is könnyebben viselik el. ”


----------



## gytibor007 (2018 Július 15)

„ A kitalált hazugság soha nem ér annyit, mint az ügyes igazmondás. ”


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

1


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

2


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

3


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

4


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

5


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

6


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

7


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

8


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

9


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

10


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

11


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

12


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

13


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

14


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

15


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

16


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

17


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

18


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

19


----------



## flipiusz (2018 Július 16)

20


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

Romhányi jöhet?  Állati sírfeliratok:


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

*Zebra:*

Egy tévedés áldozata vagyok. 
Az elefánt átkelt rajtam gyalog.


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

*Hangya:*

Kinek járandója csak egy apró morzsa, 
ne kapjon fel veknit, mert ez lesz a sorsa.


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

*Nerc:*

Hogy lenyúztak, ó, én árva, 
elvittek az operába! 
Lógott ott még hód, nyest, menyét. 
O, hogy utálom a zenét!


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

*Vakondok:*

Feltemettek. Az se tudom, kicsodák. 
Most felülről szagolom az ibolyát.


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

*Cerkóf:*

Azt hittem, hogy a kókusz még éretlen. 
Tévedtem.


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

*Hülye tyúk:*

Csábos voltam csitri jérce koromtól. 
Az érckakas rám ugrott a toronyból.


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

*Lajhár:*

Lustább voltam én, mint mások. 
Pihengettem. De ez már sok!


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

EGY SZÚ VÉGRENDELETE


Egy szú beszorult a hokedli lapjába,

ráült a szakácsnő százszor is napjába.

És jött a baj csőstül. Még a tetejébe,

az asztalos is szöget ütött a fejébe.

Néha percekig már percegni sem tudott,

végül hát megírta a testamentumot:

- A hármasszekrényt, mely koromszín, ében,

özvegyemre hagyom, járjon feketében.

Ha a gyászhét letelt, s férjhez megy ismét,

- ne maradjon jussa tőlem, csak a kisszék.

- Fiam, ki kalandos, regényes, mint atyja,

- a nagy mahagóni könyvszekrényt bújhatja.

- Kerülje a drámát, bölcseleti művet,

- mert a nehéz könyvet szétnyűvik a nyüvet.

- Lányom, aki szégyent szégyennel tetézett,

- s lezabipetézett,

- kint éljen eztán

- a szemétládában, kegyelemdeszkán!

- Végül az anyósom. - Megérdemli nagyon:

- rá a vadonatúj, szép csőbútort hagyom.


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

Tartalom

TANULJ, TINÓ!

Egy tinó tanult, hogy ökör legyen.
Gyötörte agyát könyörtelen.
Mikor tudta már nagyjából, hogy díszítőjelzője a "jámbor",
megalkotta az ökörlét
három alaptételét:

Egy:
Ha doronggal vernek, az kegy.
Kettő:
Hogy szaporodj, azért lettél meddő.
Három:
A boldogság kulcsa a járom.
Így lett a legnagyobb ökör a világon.


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

A KENTAUR DILEMMÁJA

Elővette fiát Kentaurné asszony,
itt az ideje már, hogy pályát válasszon.
Szólt a kamasz hibrid:
- Rég rágódom ezen.
Ha kissé éhezem,
nagy Kutató lennék, Jeles Ember, Észlény,
ha jól bezabálok, akkor meg tenyészmén.


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

GYÍKREGE

Szerette volna a
gyík, ha kitudódna:
ő a félelmetes
bősz sárkány utóda.
Hogy sor ne kerüljön
kétkedő vitákra,
dúlt-fúlt, pofikáját
szörnyűre kitátva.
Aztán bizonyságul
mesékből idézett,
hogy váltak ebéddé
szűzek és vitézek,
miként mondott misét,
szagosat a püspök,
hogy egyházmegyéje
ne lehessen früstök.

Röhögte a szájast
szűz lúd, vitéz kácsa:
- Itt az ebéd! Kapj be
te mafla pojáca! -
Hátrált a regélő
kínos zavarában,
erre már a légy is
felkuncogott bátran.
Ám nyomban megtudta
szegény saját kárán:
Aki ennek bohóc,
lehet annak sárkány...


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

A BABONÁS FEKETE MACSKA

A fekete macska búsan bandukolt.
Nem csoda, hisz szegény csonkafarkú volt.
Tizenharmadikán, s persze pénteken
lett kunkori dísze ily éktelen.
Azért vesztett el abból egy darabkát,
mert az úton maga előtt szaladt át...


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

A BŰNBÁNÓ ELEFÁNT

Az elefánt elmélázva
a tópartra kocogott,
és nem vette észre lent a
fűben a kis pocokot.

Szerencsére agyon mégsem
taposta,
csak az egyik lábikóját
egyengette laposra.

- Ej de bánt, ej de bánt!
- sopánkodott az elefánt.
- Hogy sajnállak,
szegényke!

Büntetésül te most tízszer
ráhághatsz az enyémre!


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

A ZSIRÁF GŐGJE

A Nagyságos Zsiráf
fennhordta az orrát.
Társait lenézte, mint
kényúr a szolgát.
Külön koszton élt fent,
lombot csemegézett,
míg odalent
legelt a személyzet.
A világ sok ilyen
csúf esetet ismer.
Így megy, ha magasra
kerül fel egy kis fej.


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

LEPKETÁNC

Mikor a hernyóból
lepke lett,
kérkedve repkedett,
hogy fényben keringve
mind tovább
csillogtassa hímporát.
A derék kutyának
képére mégis kiült az
utálat.
- Villogj csak fent, te
szép féreg;
nem lesz nagyobb az
értéked!
Hernyó maradsz, bár
fent keringsz.
Nem a szárny szab itt
mértéket,
hanem a gerinc.


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

ÚJ STRUCCPOLITIKA

Egy strucc úgy vélte, hogy különb társainál,
eltökélte tehát, hogy karriert csinál.
Hogy ezt gyorsan vigye véghez,
úgy döntött, hogy ellenzék lesz,
és mint egyszemélyes tábor
elszakad a gyáva struccpolitikától.
Szembe is fordult a többivel dohogva,
és onnét fúrta be fejét a homokba.


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

A SÉRTHETETLEN

Fejéhez vagdosott minden csúfot, rosszat
a finnyás antilop a rinocérosznak:
- Maga vaskos tuskó! Bamba, bárgyá kába!
Tévedésből került Noé bárkájába!
Formátlan, ormótlan,
iromba, goromba!
Önmagánál rútabb, olyannyira ronda!
Ó, bár rúghatnám jól faron,
maga faragatlan barom!
Böffent, mocskol, piszkít bárhol,
s nem sül le a bőr a kérges pofájáról!
Pislogott a rinocérosz:
- Bár tudnám, hogy mire céloz!...


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

VIZILÓ-SZÉPSÉG

A fertelmes kajla, kancsal vízikancát
ostromló csődörök szinte megrohanták.
- Hogy van ez? - kérdezte a bölcs alligátor -
hisz e némber tárlat a szépséghibákból.
Az ízlésetekkel bizonyára baj van,
mert ez torz példány az amúgy is rút fajban.
Szólt egy vén vizimén: - Tudd meg barátocskám,
hol a rútság szabály, ott legszebb az ocsmány.


----------



## Ka Te (2018 Július 17)

SZARVASHIBA

Egy karvastag
agancsú szarvasnak
megtetszett egy feltűnő
szépségű ünő.
De mert széplélek volt, önemésztő alkat,
úgy gondolta, egyelőre hallgat,
s majd egyszer szép hosszan
elbőgi szerelmét egy hősi eposzban.
Így nem a nyers erő, hanem a költészet
lesz az, amiért az ünő rá fölnézhet.
Itt követte el a hibát.
Írt szonettet, elégiát,
s a lánykérést elódázta.
Kínban égve, könnyben ázva
nagy költővé érett.
De csak fejdíszéért kapott aranyérmet.


----------



## robi90 (2018 Július 18)




----------



## Boca Isabela (2018 Július 20)

1


----------



## Boca Isabela (2018 Július 20)

2


----------



## Boca Isabela (2018 Július 20)

3


----------



## Boca Isabela (2018 Július 20)

4


----------



## Boca Isabela (2018 Július 20)

5


----------



## Boca Isabela (2018 Július 20)

6


----------



## Boca Isabela (2018 Július 20)

7


----------



## Boca Isabela (2018 Július 20)

8


----------



## silver25 (2018 Július 22)




----------



## silver25 (2018 Július 22)




----------



## Terleth Ibolya (2018 Július 24)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


----------



## Terleth Ibolya (2018 Július 24)

virita írta:


> E két szót tartsd meg: MINDIG és SOHA
> Légy boldog MINDIG, boldogtalan SOHA.


----------



## Terleth Ibolya (2018 Július 24)




----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

1


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

2


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

3


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

4


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

5


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

6


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

7


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

8


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

9


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

10


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

11


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

12


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

13


----------



## Terleth Ibolya (2018 Július 24)




----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

14


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

Pedig egy csomó fotóhoz hozzászóltam. Azokat miért nem számolta? 15


----------



## Terleth Ibolya (2018 Július 24)




----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget. 16


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

17


----------



## Terleth Ibolya (2018 Július 24)




----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

18


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

19


----------



## Terleth Ibolya (2018 Július 24)




----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

20


----------



## Schnell Tamás (2018 Július 24)

...és még egy a ráadás. 21


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

1.


----------



## Terleth Ibolya (2018 Július 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

2.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

3.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

4.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

5.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

6.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

7.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

8.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

9.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

10.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

11.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

12.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

13.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

14.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

15.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

16.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

17.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

18.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

19.


----------



## r.h.emese (2018 Július 24)

20.


----------



## robi90 (2018 Július 24)




----------



## Berrynagyi (2018 Július 24)




----------



## Berrynagyi (2018 Július 24)

köszönöm a gyors regisztrációt


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

dejó!


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

Berrynagyi írta:


>


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

18


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

17


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 17


16


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 16


15


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 15


14


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 14


13


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 13


12


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 12


11


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 11


10


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 10


9


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 9


8


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 8


7


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 7


6


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 6


5


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 5


4


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 4


3


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 3


2


----------



## panncsiga (2018 Július 25)

panncsiga írta:


> 2


1


----------



## robi90 (2018 Július 26)




----------



## nesserfozo66 (2018 Július 27)

hawerka írta:


> de Salvatore könyveket fogok olvasni majd. ha lesz rá időm.


Én is szeretnèk időt szakítani


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

Szépen szóló hegedű


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

Szólna szólna, de nincs ki húzza


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

Húzzad húzzad hát te, ha nincs más


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

Szíved, lelked beleadd


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

5


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

6


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

Hét


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

Nyolc
Cloyn
8
Ø


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

Kilenc
Cnelik
9
KILENC
kilenc


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

Írde be ide a válaszod vagy illessz be egy képet


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

Tizenegy


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)




----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

H


Quevech írta:


> Hét


ali


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

panncsiga írta:


> 11


Juppppi


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)




----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

Ra ra roma mamaaasaa


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)




----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)




----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

Quevech írta:


> Hét


Dadaaaaaa


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

33


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)




----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

Hilike írta:


> összegyűjtése


A


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

Hilike írta:


> összegyűjtése


B


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

C


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

d


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

e


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

Quevech írta:


> 33


10


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

Quevech írta:


>


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

12


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

13


Hilike írta:


> összegyűjtése


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

bogipet írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit!


Én is.


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

drmonik írta:


> remélem, már nemsokára tudok csatolt fajlokat tolteni


jó lenne


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

drmonik írta:


> Szükségem lenne mozaikos 6. osztályos nyelvtan és irodalom felmérore.


Nekem is.


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

Kistanár írta:


> 10


20


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

brumimaci2 írta:


> 20


_Egy szép vers

A Rohanó Világban...

Szoktál-e néha meg-megállni,_
_És néhány percre megcsodálni_
_A zöld mezőt, a sok virágot,_
_Az ezerszínű, szép világot,_
_A dús erdőt, a zúgó fákat,_
_A csillagfényes éjszakákat,_
_A völgy ölét, a hegytetőt?_


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

Azok, akik nem szenvedtek, semmit sem tudnak; nem ismerik a jótetteket, sem a bajokat; nem ismerik az embereket, és nem ismerik önmagukat sem.


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

Kistanár írta:


> Nekem is.


Nemcsak nehéz megismerni önmagunkat, de esetenként kifejezetten kényelmetlen tudomásul venni az eredmény.


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

panncsiga írta:


> 9


A férfi akkor se mond igazat, amikor beszél, az asszony akkor is hazudik, ha hallgat.


*Szerző: **Móra Ferenc*


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

Sohase sajnáld az időt, amit arra fordítasz, hogy jól tedd, amit teszel.


*Szerző: **Joseph Joubert*


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

*Zelk Zoltán: Vakáció*

Hova menjünk,
milyen tájra?
Hegyre talán,
vagy pusztára?

Folyópartra,
vagy erdőre?
Faluszéli
zöld mezőre?

Lepkét fogjunk,
vagy horgásszunk?
Vagy mégiscsak
hegyet másszunk?

Akár erdő
akár folyó,
Gyönyörű a
vakáció!


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

*Weöres Sándor: Égi csikón léptet a nyár*

Égi csikón léptet a nyár,
tarka idő ünnepe jár,
táncra való, fürdeni jó,
nagy hegy alatt hűsöl a tó.

Hogyha kijössz, messzire mégy,
hogyha maradsz, csípdes a légy.
Habzik az ég, mint tele-tál,
tarka idő szőttese száll.


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

*Ha feldobják...*
- Feldobod, semmi, leesik, ötezres, mi az?
- Nem tudom, de szívesen dobálnám...

- Feldobod, semmi, leesik, semmi, mi az?
- Semmi.
- Akkor meg mit dobálod?

- Feldobják, csavar, leesik, traktor, mi az?
- Az új japán gyártási módszer.

- Feldobják, csavar, leesik, csavar, mi az?
- A magyarok is megpróbálták...

- Mi az: feldobod, anyós, leesik, semmi?
- Nagy mázli.

- Mi az: feldobják, Józsi bácsi, leesik, semmi?
- Józsi bácsi megfogta az Isten lábát.


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

*Hogy hívják...*
...a kínai telefonszerelőt: Ni Csak Ki Cseng
...a japán hajóácsot: Fa Kenuba Fur Amuki
...a vatikáni focicsapat edzőjét: Tréning Atya
...a medve mellszobrát: mackófelső
...a lábatlan lovat: hasonló
...az őrült ló lábát: pszihopata
...a leprás kurvát: hám-lik
...a francia bányászszervezetet: Tour de France
...a fiatal rókát: hányiger
...a szemüveges akkumulátort: vaksi
...az eszkimó légitársaságot: Fridzsid-air
...az egyfülű manót: mono.


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

*Ábrányi Emil: Kit szeretek?*

A gyöngéd lelkü asszonyt,
csak azt tudom szeretni!

A tiszta lelkü asszonyt,
a hűségére büszkét,
akit pirulni késztet
a szép, nemes szemérem,
bár nem tapasztalatlan:
csak azt tudom szeretni!

Csak azt tudom szeretni,
aki hibámat látja,
és mégis megbocsátja,
szelíden megbocsátja.
Csak azt tudom szeretni!

A gyöngéd női lelket.
Az irgalomra hajlót,
a bájosan türelmest,
a nyájasan mosolygót,
a bajban is vidámat:
csak azt tudom szeretni!


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

*UPC segélyvonalra beérkezett aranyköpések*

1. Felhasználó: "Az Entert ütni kell vagy írni?"

2. Felhasználó: "Jesszusom! Beszippantotta a CD-t!"

3. Ügyfélszolgálat: "Milyen levelező programja van?"
Felhasználó: "Kitekintő Gyorsvonat."
Ügyfélszolgálat: "Az meg miféle?"
Felhasználó: "Hát az Outlook Expressz."

4. Felhasználó (Nő): "Aszongya nekem ez az Outluk Varázsló, hogy én vagyok a Tóth Géza!"

5. Ügyfélszolgálat: "Mi a jelszava?"
Felhasználó: "A jelszavam? Hát volt egy jelszó, mikor még úttörő voltam, de már nem emlékszem rá..."




Read more: http://www.topviccek.hu/vicckategoria/Aranykopes#ixzz5MdFgKxYz


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

*Idézetek*

*Ha megigérem, hogy hiányozni fogsz... elmész?

Persze hogy barátok maradhatunk, csak ne hívj fel.

Ha elhagysz, veled mehetek?

Nem vagyok híve a válásnak; az özvegység híve vagyok.

Fehérneműt mindennap tisztát veszek fel - péntekre már hét van rajtam.

Először a jó hír: betegséget fogunk elnevezni magáról ...

Nem mindegy hogy mire fekszel: Nedves kőre vagy kedves nőre...

Bár zsenik vagyunk, de néha mégis botlunk, ha lábunk négy is. (egy ló)

Szabad országban szabad ember szabad akaratábol azt mond és azt tesz, amit
szabad.

A vadászat olyan sport, amit a nép választott képviselői útján gyakorol.

Jöttem, láttam, és most nem győzök bocsánatot kérni.


*


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

A házasság olyan bűn, hogy még az egyház is megtagadja a feloldozást.

Reggelizni mentem, ha nem jönnék 12:30-ig, akkor ebédelni is.

Mondd neki, hogy kurva elfoglalt vagyok - vagy fordítva.

Csak biztos napokon szerelmeskedj! Amikor a férj úton van!

Barátok jönnek, mennek... az ellenségek gyűlnek.

A fiúk olyanok, mint a golflabdák; lyukról lyukra járnak, de nem mindig
találnak bele...

A szerelem elöször csak óhaj, majd sóhaj, és végül: Ü, JAJ!

Ha anyósod csókol, gondolj arra, hogy Krisztus is szenvedett!

Olyan hideg volt, hogy egy ügyvéd a saját zsebébe tette a kezét!

És akkor a királyfi merőlegesen fókuszálódott a királykisasszonyra...

Egyél tehénszart - tizmilliárd légy nem tévedhet!


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

Holdfogyatkozás


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

Quevech írta:


> Nyolc
> Cloyn
> 8
> Ø


Középszerűség és csúszás-mászás, fölfelé ez az út mindenhova!


*Szerző: **Pierre-Augustin Caron de *


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

Quevech írta:


>



A tévedés annál veszedelmesebb, minél több igazságot tartalmaz.


*Szerző: *Henri-Friédéric Amiel


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

Quevech írta:


> 6



Azok, akik nem szenvedtek, semmit sem tudnak; nem ismerik a jótetteket, sem a bajokat; nem ismerik az embereket, és nem ismerik önmagukat sem.


*Szerző: **Francois Fénelon*


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

Nemcsak nehéz megismerni önmagunkat, de esetenként kifejezetten kényelmetlen tudomásul venni az eredmény.


*Szerző: **Josh Billings*


----------



## brumimaci2 (2018 Július 29)

panncsiga írta:


> 11


A hallgatag ostobát bölcsebbnek tartják, a gazdag tolvajt pedig úriembernek.


*Szerző: *Lee Wallek


----------



## Kriszta.Hollo (2018 Július 29)

most akkor


----------



## Kriszta.Hollo (2018 Július 29)

hol is tartok


----------



## Kriszta.Hollo (2018 Július 29)

a számlálásban


----------



## Kriszta.Hollo (2018 Július 29)

végül is


----------



## Kriszta.Hollo (2018 Július 29)

írhatnék


----------



## Kriszta.Hollo (2018 Július 29)

csak


----------



## Kriszta.Hollo (2018 Július 29)

puszta


----------



## Kriszta.Hollo (2018 Július 29)

számokat


----------



## Kriszta.Hollo (2018 Július 29)

úgymint


----------



## robi90 (2018 Július 31)

:


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

Alma


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

Korte


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

Szilva


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

Barack


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

Eper


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

Dio


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

Meggy


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

Cseresznye


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

Malna


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

Ribizli


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## Kós Béla (2018 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## AndreaTM (2018 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Augusztus 3)




----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

kilenc


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

kupac


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

kopasz


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

kukac


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

nekem 8


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

tizen


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

magas


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

hegyek


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

lejtőin


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

él


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

18


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

távoltól


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

csaknem


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

feketének


----------



## czucziolvas (2018 Augusztus 4)

látszik


----------



## robi90 (2018 Augusztus 5)

szép napot


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 5)

jo napot


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

1.


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

2.


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

3.


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

4.


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

5.


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

7.


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

11.


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

13.


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

Könyvek 14


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

Ebook 15.


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

16.


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## VWMoncsi (2018 Augusztus 7)

Happy


----------



## debugger (2018 Augusztus 8)

hangpróba


----------



## debugger (2018 Augusztus 8)

111


----------



## debugger (2018 Augusztus 8)

222


----------



## debugger (2018 Augusztus 8)

333


----------



## debugger (2018 Augusztus 8)

444


----------



## debugger (2018 Augusztus 8)

555


----------



## debugger (2018 Augusztus 8)

667


----------



## debugger (2018 Augusztus 8)

777


----------



## debugger (2018 Augusztus 8)

888


----------



## debugger (2018 Augusztus 8)

999


----------



## debugger (2018 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

Namaste


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

नमस्ते (helló)


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

Az 'elkülönült én' nem egy entitás, ami ellenáll.
Az konkrétan maga az ellenállás tevékenysége.
~ Rupert Spira


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

Te a Tudatosság vagy, nem pedig (az a valaki) aki tudatos.
~ Papaji


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

Egyedül te tudod megtörni a transzot. 
Annak elfogadásával és felismerésével, hogy soha nem volt transz. 
Hogy már most szabad és megszabadult vagy. 

~ Robert Adams


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

Ha megértené mindenki, hogy ebben a pillanatban is már tökéletesek vagyunk, akkor nem annak a hiánya és elérése ösztönözne minket bármire, hanem annak a megtapasztalása és felismerése.

~ H.M.


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

"Egy egész tengernyi víz sem elég, hogy elsüllyesszen egy hajót, hacsak be nem jut a hajó belsejébe.
Hasonlóképpen, a világ negativitása sem tud téged lehúzni, ha nem engeded magadba."

(Anonymus)


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

„Egyáltalán nem nehéz, ha komolyan veszi." 

~ Sri Nisargadatta Maharaj


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

„A megértés csendet hoz – nem beszédet." 

~ Sri Nisargadatta Maharaj ~


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

Aki megkapja az én tudását, végül eltűnik az Én óceánjában.

~ Sri Nisargadatta Maharaj


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

„Nem az vagy, akinek hiszed magad, - tartózkodj az 'Én vagyok'-ban!”


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

„Amikor befelé nézek, és látom, hogy semmi vagyok, az bölcsesség.
Amikor kifelé nézek és látom, hogy minden vagyok, az szeretet.
És e kettő között folyik az életem.”

~ Nisargadatta


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

„Egyszerűen csak követtem a Gurum tanácsát, amely abból állt, hogy összpontosítsam a tudatom a tiszta létre, a »vagyokra«, és maradjak abban. Órákig szoktam ülni, elmémben semmi mással, mint a »vagyokkal«. Hamarosan békesség, öröm és mindent átölelő szeretet vált alapállapotommá. Abban minden eltűnt: én, a Gurum, az életem, az engem körülvevő világ. Csak béke maradt, és mérhetetlen csendesség."

~ Nisargadatta


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

„Minden jelenség, minden tapasztalat, minden ötlet, minden gondolat, minden szó, minden tudás, minden erőfeszítés, minden az időben, minden a térben, minden tanítás, minden hierarchia, minden út, semmi, amit el tudsz képzelni és minden, amit el tudsz képzelni, az nyilvánvalóan hamis."

~ Nisargadatta


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

„A vágy az élvezet emléke és a félelem a fájdalom emléke. Mindkettő nyugtalanná teszi az elmét. Az élvezet pillanatai csupán hézagok a szenvedés folyamában. Hogyan lehetne az elme boldog?" 

~ Nisargadatta


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

A vágyaid és annak beteljesülései, a félelemeid és azoktól való elmeneküléseid világa határozottan nem az én világom. Még csak nem is érzékelem őket azon kívül, amit te mondasz nekem róluk. Ez a te saját világod, és az én egyetlen válaszom erre, hogy hagyd abba az álmodást.

~ Nisargadatta Maharaj


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

Az igazság egyszerű, de az igazság keresője bonyolult. 

~ Mooji


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

„A megértés maga az átalakulás”

(Krishnamurti)


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

"Te észleled a szív érzését, az elme gondolkodását, a test
működését; maga az észlelés aktusa mutatja, hogy Te nem az
vagy, amit észlelsz."

~ Nisargadatta


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

"Lehet-e észlelet, tapasztalat Te nélküled?"

~ Nisargadatta


----------



## zavatar (2018 Augusztus 10)

"A tapasztaló az, aki valóságot ad a tapasztalatnak."

~ Sri Nisargadatta Maharaj


----------



## jokka1550 (2018 Augusztus 10)

12


----------



## jokka1550 (2018 Augusztus 10)

Tznrm


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Nem tudom hogyan tudok hozzászólni, de ha ez sikerül, akkor tudni fogom.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Augusztus 11)

V.Márti írta:


> Nem tudom hogyan tudok hozzászólni, de ha ez sikerül, akkor tudni fogom.


Pedig azt hittem a kép amit küldtem segíteni fog.


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

SHAKESPEARE SZONETTEK

Fordította: Szabó Lőrinc


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Próbáltam volna ide nyilvánosként feltenni a Shekaspeare szonetteket, de úgy tűnik ez még mindig privátként megy.


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

IV

Tékozló báj, mért pazarlod saját
Gyönyörödre szépséged örökét?
A természet csak kölcsönöket ád,
S mert bőkezű, csak bőkezűt segít.


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Mért élsz hát vissza, szép zsugori, a
Bőséggel, melyet továbbadnod adtak?
Kamattal uzsorás, ekkora
Pénzt szórsz el, de a múlás rabja vagy csak?


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Mert magaddal kalmárkodva csupán,
Megcsalod magad felől szép magad;
S ha hív a természet, a sír után
Mily tűrhető számadásod marad?

Fel-nem-élt bájad veled száll a földbe;
Használva: él, és hagyatékod őre


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

V

Az órák, melyek halk remekbe fogták
A szép látványt, mit minden szem csodál
Zsarnokként törnek majd rá, s tönkre rontják
A gyönyörűt, mely most oly fényben áll;


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Mert nyarunk a meg-nem-álló idő
Zord télbe hajtja és ott megöli;
Fagy nedvet ront; a friss lomb: lombeső;
Szépség: hó alatt; s táj?: csak romjai!...


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Ne lenne akkor üvegcsékbe fogva
A nyár párlata, folyékony fogoly,
A szépség s a hatása oda volna,
És emléke se maradna sehol.


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

De jöhet tél: szűrt virágnak csak a
Színe hal el; él édes zamata.

VI


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Ne hagyd hát, hogy törölje nyarad a
Rongykezű tél, mielőtt szűrve vagy:
Édesíts egy fiolát, s míg tova
Nem tűnik, rakd át kincsraktáradat.


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Nem tiltott ügylet kölcsönadni pénzt
Melyért az adós boldogan fizet;
Nemzz magad helyett új, második Én-t,
Vagy - tízszer jobb! - nemzz egy helyett tizet;


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Boldog vagy s tízszer boldogabb leszel,
Ha tízszer visszatükröz tíz tükör;
Mit nyer veled a sír, ha menni kell?
Itt hagy a jövőnek, noha megöl!


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Ne makacskodj; túlszép vagy, semhogy a
Sír kincse légy s férgek diadala.

VII

Nézd, mikor emeli égő fejét
Keleten a kegyes fény, a szemek
Feléje fordulnak s a visszatért
Szent felségen hódolva csüggenek;


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

S mikor, mint erős, érett ifjú, a
Meredek égi ormon halad át,
Még mindig földiek imádata
Figyeli arany zarándoklatát;


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

S mikor, mint erős, érett ifjú, a
Meredek égi ormon halad át,
Még mindig földiek imádata
Figyeli arany zarándoklatát;


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Dél s este közt téged is megtagad
A tisztelgő szem, ha nem lesz fiad.

VIII


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Ki Zene vagy, mért bús a zene néked?
Méz nem ront mézet, kéj új kéjre vár
Mért szereted azt, ami kínnal éget?
Mért fogadod gyönyörrel, ami fáj?


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Azt hittem ez nyilvános, nekem úgy jeleníti meg linux alatt.


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

I

A gyönyörűt szaporítani vágyunk,
Hogy így örökké rózsáljon a Szép,
S emlékét, ha hull érettebb virágunk,
Őrizhesse a zsenge ivadék:


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

De te, saját fényszemed rabja, rőzsét
Lángodra tápnak: önmagad dobod,
Ínségbe fojtva, ami csupa bőség
Mézed ürme, te, önnön gyilkosod.


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Te, aki a világ friss dísze vagy
S a víg tavasz előtt még csak herold,
Bimbódba temeted tartalmadat
S, édes vadóc, fukaron tékozolsz.


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Szánj meg; szűnj külső jusst habzsolni: másképp
Megeszitek, a sír s te, a világét.


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

II

Ha homlokod negyven tél ostroma
S szépséged kertjét mély árkok ülik,
Ifjúságod, e most csodált ruha,
Nyűtt rongy lett, mely alig ér valamit:


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

szerintem megvan a 20 hozzászólás, ez mikor számolódik fel?


----------



## V.Márti (2018 Augusztus 11)

Kedves Fórumvezető!

Köszönöm a segítséget a bénázásom ellenére is.


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

4


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

5


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

6


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

7


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

8


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

9


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

10


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

11


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

12


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

13


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

14


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

15


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

16


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

17


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

18


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

19


----------



## kaary (2018 Augusztus 11)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Augusztus 12)




----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

Üdv


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

4


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

5


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

6


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

7


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

8


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

9


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

10


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

11


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

12


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

13


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

14


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

15


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

16


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

17


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

18


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

19


----------



## kokooo (2018 Augusztus 12)

20


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

1


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

2


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

9


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

11


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

13


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

14


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

15


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

16


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

18


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

19


----------



## Badogi Ákos (2018 Augusztus 13)

20


----------



## poloznik (2018 Augusztus 18)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Augusztus 18)




----------



## robi90 (2018 Augusztus 20)

kellemes napot .


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

1


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

2


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

Úgy nézek magamra mindig, ahogy csodára nézni illik – mert minden ember megismételhetetlen és egyedi. (Szécsi Margit verse nyomán)


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

Egyenrangúak vagyunk! - Nem helyezem magam alád, de föléd sem!


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

Én én vagyok, Te pedig te! Azért vagyok a világon, hogy beteljesítsem küldetésem, nem pedig hogy megfeleljek elvárásaidnak!


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

Képes vagyok elérni, amit akarok!


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

Elérem, amit igazán akarok – olyasmit akarok, ami előnyömre válik és előre visz.


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

Meg akarom változtatni ami változtatásra szorul, elfogadom ami megváltoztathatatlan – képes vagyok különbséget tenni a kettő között.


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

Hibáimmal és gyengeségeimmel együtt szeretem magam – mert tisztában vagyok tökéletességeimmel és erősségeimmel. Ugyanígy tekintek másokra is! Erényem a megbocsátás.


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

Fenntartom a jogot arra, hogy változtassak véleményemen, mert a fejődésem során gyakorlásra, tapasztalásra és belátásra van szükségem.


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

A negatív gondolkodók, elviselhetetlen emberek, szélsőséges kritizálók számára ajándékom egy mosoly, s a magam számára ajándékom a lehetőség, hogy bármikor otthagyhatom őket.


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

Szeretem magam, jól kijövök magammal, képes vagyok csendben egyedül lenni, s úgy bánok másokkal, ahogy elvárom, hogy velem is bánjanak.


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

Testem, lelkem, értelmem egységet képez.


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

*1. Találd meg az ÉLETCÉLOD!*


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

*2. Találd ki , hogyan tudnál megélni abból, amit szeretsz csinálni!*


----------



## nagyanti6012 (2018 Augusztus 20)

*3. Tűzz ki célokat! Hogy legyen értelme minden reggel felkelned!*


----------



## brejti2 (2018 Augusztus 20)

Helló,mikortól szólhatok hozzá.... letelt a 48 óra


----------



## robi90 (2018 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Jusztina1994 (2018 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## Jusztina1994 (2018 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## Jusztina1994 (2018 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## Jusztina1994 (2018 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## Jusztina1994 (2018 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## Jusztina1994 (2018 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## robi90 (2018 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

sziasztok


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

1


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

2


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

3


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

4


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

5


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

6


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

7


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

8


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

9


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

10


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

11


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

12


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

13


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

14


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

15


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

16


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

17


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

18


----------



## Barkaszi (2018 Augusztus 27)

19


----------



## Katedbalu (2018 Augusztus 28)

*Sziasztok Katisok!!!*


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

Sziasztok Katisok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Izimbaj (2018 Augusztus 28)

Jelen vagyunk


----------



## Petyus Petra (2018 Augusztus 28)

_Sziasztok! Itt vagyok!_


----------



## Katedbalu (2018 Augusztus 28)

Petyus Petra írta:


> _Sziasztok! Itt vagyok!_


----------



## Petyus Petra (2018 Augusztus 28)

antal atom írta:


> Sziasztok Katisok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

Katedbalu írta:


> *Sziasztok Katisok!!!*


Jó szia


----------



## Katedbalu (2018 Augusztus 28)

Hahó


----------



## Petyus Petra (2018 Augusztus 28)

HALIHÓ!!!


----------



## Izimbaj (2018 Augusztus 28)

Izimbaj írta:


> Jelen vagyunk


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

helló


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

tíz perc


----------



## Petyus Petra (2018 Augusztus 28)

"Ne fogjon senki könnyelműen a húrok pengetésihez..."


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

dumbó hol


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

Frikuszka jó


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

Pista hol vagy


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

Ricsi a profi


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

helló itt vagytok


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

Én is itt vagyok ti is?


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

vissz lát pityu


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

hello béla és te


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

zizi vagyok a balázs miatt


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

Nem tudom hogy hol járok ti itt vagytok


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

ti is zizik vagytok a balázstol?


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

zulu te hol vagy vagy nem


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

hugó tuti vagy


----------



## antal atom (2018 Augusztus 28)

jo de nem az igazi a strand huti


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

első


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

második


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

harmadik


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

negyedik


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

5


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

hatos


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

hetes


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

nyolc!


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

kilenc


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

tííííz!


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

11


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

tizenkettő


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

13


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

tizennégy


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

tizenöt


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

16


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

18


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

19


----------



## DaTa82 (2018 Augusztus 29)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Augusztus 30)




----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

20


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

19


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

18


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

17


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

16


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

15


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

14


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

13


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

12


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

11


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

10


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

9


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

8


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

7


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

6


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

5


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

4


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

3


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

2


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

1


----------



## KDZS1993 (2018 Szeptember 4)

ebook


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

5


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

10


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

15


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

30


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

60


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

120


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

240


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

480


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

0


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

1


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

3


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

4


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

5


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

6


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

7


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

8


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

9


----------



## Gömörei Nikolett (2018 Szeptember 4)

10


----------



## joleszez1 (2018 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## joleszez1 (2018 Szeptember 5)

Napraforgó


----------



## joleszez1 (2018 Szeptember 5)

Szeptember


----------



## joleszez1 (2018 Szeptember 5)

Fagyi


----------



## joleszez1 (2018 Szeptember 5)

Esni fog


----------



## joleszez1 (2018 Szeptember 5)

Fenyőfa


----------



## robi90 (2018 Szeptember 5)




----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Mosolygós szép hétvégét!


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Imádok olvasni


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Imádom a családomat


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Szeretettel nézek az egész világra


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Mindig mosolygok és ezt elvárom azoktól, akikkel kapcsolatba kerülök


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Szép ősz van


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Gyülekeznek a fecskék


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Úgy látom SSE is a 20-ra igyekszik


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Napról napra egyre jobb


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Nagyon szeretem a vicceket


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Imádom a Piedon-és filmeket


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 7)

11


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Meg van a 10, hurrá


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Jöhet a következő 10, dr Bubó


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Reggelente gyönyörű a természet


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Szépen kel fel a nap


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Csicseregnek a madarak


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Szeress, hogy szeressenek


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Minden reggel fut elém 2 cica és 1 kutyus, akiket nagyon szeretek.


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Délután fut elém 3 kislány unoka, akiket az életemnél is jobban szeretek.


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Nagy terveim vannak a jövőre nézve, amiket meg fogok valósítani.


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Főleg a sci-fi, a bűnügyi, a besteller könyveket szeretem.


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Dan Brown, Steve Berry, na meg egy kis Rejtő Jenő, Daniel Silva könyvek


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Bár most felfedeztem John le Carre-t is


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 7)

13


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

A legnagyobb baj, hogy a könyvek már nem férnek el a polcon


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Kihagytam Lőrincz L Lászlót


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Őt egyenesen imádom


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Minden könyve dedikált


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

A családomtól kaptam ebook olvasót, ezentúl ezt fogom használni, csak könyveket kell rátöltenem


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Szeretem az ezoterikus könyveket is


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Agykontroll, NLP, Reiki


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Húha nem tudom, hogy hol tartok


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Azt hiszem, hogy 19


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

És célba értem a 20. válasz


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Szeptember 7)

Lázár Maca írta:


> Azt hiszem, hogy 19


Túlteljesítetted


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Boldogság


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

KÖSZÖNÖM


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Szeptember 7)

Lázár Maca írta:


> KÖSZÖNÖM


Szívesen!


----------



## Lázár Maca (2018 Szeptember 7)

Naggyon köszönöm Mindenkinek a tetszés nyilvánítást, öröm Veletek egy tagságban lenni.
szép Hétvégét


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 7)

15


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 7)

17


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 7)

20


----------



## SSE (2018 Szeptember 7)

Örülök, hogy itt vagyok! Köszönöm


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

1


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

3


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

7


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

11


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

13


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

15


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

17


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## leeery (2018 Szeptember 7)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Szeptember 11)




----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Azert erdekes.


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Hogy


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Igy kell


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Molyolni.


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Nem


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Kitalalni


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Lehet


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Valamit,


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Hogy


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Ne


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Kelljen


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Igy


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Csinalni


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

Na, ez mar a tizenotodik, ha jol szamolom.


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

20


----------



## SleeperService (2018 Szeptember 15)

21


----------



## Koed (2018 Szeptember 15)

x


----------



## robi90 (2018 Szeptember 15)




----------



## loriucci (2018 Szeptember 15)

három


----------



## loriucci (2018 Szeptember 15)

meg a négy


----------



## loriucci (2018 Szeptember 15)

és az öt


----------



## loriucci (2018 Szeptember 15)

hatos


----------



## loriucci (2018 Szeptember 15)

hetes


----------



## loriucci (2018 Szeptember 15)

nyolc


----------



## loriucci (2018 Szeptember 15)

kilenc


----------



## loriucci (2018 Szeptember 15)

tíz


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

Huh,


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

hát


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

ez


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

le-


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

het


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

hetne


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

például


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

hogy


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

nem engedi


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

beírni


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

amit


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

sze


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

-ret


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

szeretnék


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

mindig


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

felül


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

-írja


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

egy szöveget


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

egamit


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

én mindegy


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

sorban áll a köszönöm


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

szépen


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

- a segítséget, amire


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

- itt reagálhattam


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

- ezen a módon


----------



## Helsinga (2018 Szeptember 17)

- tényleg köszi


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Hahó


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Köszönöm, hogy


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Ilyen könnyen


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Meglehet a


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

20


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Hozzászólás


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Bár ez még


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Csak a 8.


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

De hát,


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Lassú víz


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Partot mos.


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Ezennel


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Kijelentem


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Hogy már


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Elhagytam


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

A felét,


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Sőt már csak


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

3 komment kell


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Vagyis nem. Ez a 19.


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Ez a 20. Köszönöm.


----------



## Micilex (2018 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

A


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

S


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

D


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

F


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

G


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

H


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

J


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

K


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

L


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

Q


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

W


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

E


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

R


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

T


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

Z


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

U


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

I


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

O


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

P


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

X


----------



## eve97 (2018 Szeptember 18)

F


----------



## robi90 (2018 Szeptember 18)




----------



## B.regina (2018 Szeptember 19)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## B.regina (2018 Szeptember 19)

,,A fiú soha többé nem sírt, és sosem felejtette el, amit megtanult: szeretni egyet jelent a pusztítással, akit pedig szeretnek, az elpusztul." Cassandra Clare: Csontváros


----------



## B.regina (2018 Szeptember 19)

,,A barátod versei rettenetesek. (…) Olyanok, mintha megevett volna egy szótárt, aztán véletlenszerűen elkezdte volna felöklendezni a szavakat. " Cassandra Clare: Csontváros


----------



## B.regina (2018 Szeptember 19)

,,– Apa, randizhatok egy lovaggal? 
Az apja reflexből közölte, hogy tizenkilenc és fél éves kor az ideális a szexuális kapcsolat elkezdésére, és erre még pontosan negyvenegy és fél hónapot kell várnia. 
– Bocs, apa rosszul tettem fel a kérdést. Szeretnéd, ha egy osztálytársammal mennék moziba, aki már túl van az első pár berúgáson, óvszer nélkül szexel, és tudja, hol lehet drogot kapni? Vagy inkább elengedsz egy lovaggal, aki elpirul, ha meglátja a bokámat?" On Sai: Apa, randizhatok egy lovaggal?


----------



## B.regina (2018 Szeptember 19)

,,– … Az előírások szerint kötelező szólnia a szexuális zaklatásról is. 
– Igen? Kérem, nem tegyék! 
– Kapitány! – hördült fel Hegamon, de Calderon ugyanazzal a lendülettel folytatta: 
– Ha Önöket zaklatják, véletlenül se hozzám forduljanak, hanem újdonsült személyzeti tisztünkhöz. Ha Tives a molesztáló, természetesen szívesen látom a minél részletesebb beszámolóval önöket. Ha van, hozhatnak felvételt is." On Sai: Calderon, avagy hullajelölt kerestetik


----------



## B.regina (2018 Szeptember 19)

,,Az igazi szerelem nem csillogás, hanem az egyenrangúak kapcsolata. Néma, közös benső tánc, páros csend." On Sai: Calderon, avagy felségáruláshoz bricsesz dukál


----------



## B.regina (2018 Szeptember 19)

,,Szép arc. Fantasztikus test. Rémes modor. A helyes fiúk szentháromsága." J. L. Armentrout: Obszidián


----------



## B.regina (2018 Szeptember 19)

,,Daemon számára az érkezésem volt a vég kezdete. Az apokalipszis. Kat-mageddon." J. L. Armentrout: Obszidián


----------



## B.regina (2018 Szeptember 19)

,,A szamárfülezés istentelenség a könyvszerető emberek szemében." J. L. Armentrout: Ónix


----------



## B.regina (2018 Szeptember 19)

,,Úgy nézett rám, mintha én volnék a világon az utolsó darab csoki." J. L. Armentrout: Ónix


----------



## B.regina (2018 Szeptember 19)

,,A luxenek a maguk elcseszett módján olyanok, mint egy doboz galaktikus Pringles csipsz. Amint bedobtál egyet, képtelen vagy leállni." J. L. Armentrout: Obsession


----------



## maryana (2018 Szeptember 20)

sziasztok


----------



## robi90 (2018 Szeptember 20)




----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 20)

Mire rajöttem


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 20)

Hogy


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 20)

Mi a lényege


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 20)

Eltelt


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 20)

Minimum


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 20)

20×20


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 20)

Másodperc


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 21)

1


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

12


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

11


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

10


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

9


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

8


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

7


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

6


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

5


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

4


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

3


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

1


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

0


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

-1


----------



## Moroa76 (2018 Szeptember 21)

-2


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 21)

3


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 21)

4


----------



## robi90 (2018 Szeptember 22)

Szép napot


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 22)

Szép napot kívánok


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 22)

5


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 22)

6


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 22)

7


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 22)

9


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 22)

10


----------



## Eri11 (2018 Szeptember 22)

SylverRat írta:


> ebook


ebook


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 22)

11


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 22)

12


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 22)

13


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 22)

15


----------



## Lilla65 (2018 Szeptember 22)

16


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

12


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

23


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

56


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

zz


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

zz


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

23


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

34


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

56


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

57


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

89


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

67


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

56


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

w


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

23


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

9


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

78


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

334


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

34


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

33


----------



## Egedi Péter (2018 Szeptember 25)

22


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

2


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

3


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

4


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

5


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

6


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

7


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

8


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

9


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

10


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

11


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

12


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

13


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

14


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

15


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

16


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

17


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

18


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

19


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)

20


----------



## Julika79 (2018 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Kiss Noel Zolta (2018 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## Kiss Noel Zolta (2018 Szeptember 25)

2


----------



## Kiss Noel Zolta (2018 Szeptember 25)

3


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Szeptember 25)

Szép napot!


----------



## Kiss Noel Zolta (2018 Szeptember 25)

4


----------



## Kiss Noel Zolta (2018 Szeptember 25)

5


----------



## Kiss Noel Zolta (2018 Szeptember 25)

6


----------



## Kiss Noel Zolta (2018 Szeptember 25)

7


----------



## Szabóné Betti (2018 Szeptember 25)

szép napot


----------



## Szabóné Betti (2018 Szeptember 25)

már régóta tag vagyok,


----------



## Szabóné Betti (2018 Szeptember 25)

figyelemmel kísérem a fórumot,


----------



## Kiss Noel Zolta (2018 Szeptember 25)

8


----------



## Szabóné Betti (2018 Szeptember 25)

és nagyon klassz dolgokat találok itt.


----------



## Szabóné Betti (2018 Szeptember 25)

Köszönöm a sok értékes embernek a hozzászólásait,


----------



## Szabóné Betti (2018 Szeptember 25)

és segítségnyújtását.


----------



## Szabóné Betti (2018 Szeptember 25)

ez már a 7. hozzászólásom lesz.


----------



## Kiss Noel Zolta (2018 Szeptember 25)

9


----------



## Kiss Noel Zolta (2018 Szeptember 25)

10


----------



## Kiss Noel Zolta (2018 Szeptember 25)

11


----------



## Kiss Noel Zolta (2018 Szeptember 25)

12


----------



## Kiss Noel Zolta (2018 Szeptember 25)

13


----------



## georgina2 (2018 Szeptember 25)

Haaz Katalin írta:


> Szép napot!





Moroa76 írta:


> -1


1


----------



## georgina2 (2018 Szeptember 25)

georgina2 írta:


> 1


2


----------



## georgina2 (2018 Szeptember 25)

georgina2 írta:


> 2


3


Moroa76 írta:


> -1


3


----------



## georgina2 (2018 Szeptember 25)

georgina2 írta:


> 3
> 
> 3


4


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

Moroa76 írta:


> -1


Szia, elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást! Szép napot!


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

georgina2 írta:


> 3
> 
> 3


2


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

3


Jucus0313 írta:


> 2


2


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

3...


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

Moroa76 írta:


> -1


jó..


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

szép!


----------



## georgina2 (2018 Szeptember 25)

georgina2 írta:


> 4


5


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

oké!


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

georgina2 írta:


> 5


ajaj


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

miért?


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

kell ez?


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

na hol tartok?


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

számolgatom...


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

13


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

14


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

15


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

16


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

17


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

18


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

19


----------



## Jucus0313 (2018 Szeptember 25)

20 kész? kipróbálom!


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

2


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

3


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

4


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

5


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

6


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

Idejöttem hozzászólást gyűjteni


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

7


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

Így lassan meglesz


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

8


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

9


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

10


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

11


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

12


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

13


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

14


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

15


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

és 1


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

16


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

17


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

18


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

19


----------



## Papado Papi (2018 Szeptember 25)

20 Kész!!!


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

2


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

3


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

4


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

Köszönöm


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

ha


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

tagja


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

lehetek


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

a


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

közösségnek


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

Mindenkit


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

Köszöntök


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

és


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

előre


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

is


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

köszönöm


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

a


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

segítségeteket


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

10


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

20


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

30


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

40


----------



## Marokity Erika (2018 Szeptember 25)

50


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

5


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

6


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

7


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

8


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

9


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

10


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

11


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

és egy tucat


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

13


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

14


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

15


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

16


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

17


----------



## imre.szabo (2018 Szeptember 25)

18


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

1


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

2


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

3


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

4


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

5


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

9


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

10


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## Kiss-Nagy Ildikó (2018 Szeptember 26)

20


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

1


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

2


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

3


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

4


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

5


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

9


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

10


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## candles72 (2018 Szeptember 26)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Szeptember 27)




----------



## Nagyné Juli (2018 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

steimanngyorgy írta:


> elfeledni mégsem tudok


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

Éneem


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

Nagyon2


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

Igazad3


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

Csak 4


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

Továb5


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

Neked is6


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

Szia 7


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Szeptember 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

Szia


----------



## pajorkata (2018 Szeptember 27)

sziasztok


----------



## pajorkata (2018 Szeptember 27)

Holnap már megint péntek!


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

1


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## penelop83 (2018 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## pajorkata (2018 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## pajorkata (2018 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## pajorkata (2018 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## pajorkata (2018 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## pajorkata (2018 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Szeptember 28)

helló


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

"Meglátásom szerint a zsenik földjével kapcsolatos egyik legkomolyabb tévhit, hogy azok a Paradicsomhoz hasonlatos helyek lehetnek."


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

"Nos, nem azok."


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

"A Paradicsom ellentétes a zsenialitással."


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

"A Paradicsom nem támaszt semmilyen igényt, a kreatív géniusz pedig éppen azáltal ver gyökeret, ha valaki új és ötletes módon elégíti ki a követelményeket."


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

""Az athéniak azért váltak olyan éretté, mert minden területen kihívások érték őket" - mondta Nietzsche, híres "ami nem öl meg, az erősebbé tesz" gondolatának egyik változatában."


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

"A kreativitás környezetünk kihívásaira adott válasz."


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

"A görög festészet válasz volt az összetett fényviszonyokra (Apollódorosz görög festő elsőként fejlesztett ki technikát a mélység illúziójának megteremtésére), a görög építészet válasz volt az összetett görög tájra, a görög filozófia pedig a bonyolult, bizonytalan időkre reagált."


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

"A Paradicsommal az a probléma, hogy tökéletes, ezért semmilyen választ nem igényel."


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

"A gazdagságtól mind az emberek, mind a heylek fejlődése megrekedhet."


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

"Athén egyszerre volt gazdag is meg nem is:


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

...feje tetejére állítva John Galbraithnek az 1960-as évek Amerikájára vonatkozó megjegyzését, ez egy olyan hely volt, amelyre a közszféra fényűzése és a magánszféra nyomora volt jellemző."


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

"A tehetősek házait nem lehetett megkülönböztetni a szegényekétől:


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

mindkettő egyformán silány volt."


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

"Az athéniak gyanakodva tekintettek a magánvagyonokra, ahogy Aiszkhülosz tragédiái is bővelkednek a pénz által okozott szenvedésről szóló történetekben."


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

A kézművesektől az orvosokig szinte mindenki ugyanazt a fizetést kapta."


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

Törvény korlátozta, hogy mennyi pénzt lehetett temetésre költeni, a nőknek pedig megtiltották, hogy egy utazásra háromnál több ruhát vigyenek magukkal.


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

Az ókori Athénban, jegyzi meg a nagy urbanista, Lewis Mumford, a "szegénység nem szégyen: ha valaki, akkor a gazdagok keltettek gyanút".


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

Mindennek megvolt a hátulütője - az ember elfelejthette azt a szép víziórát, amellyel az agorán szemezgetett -, de ez azt is jelentette,


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

hogy az athéniakat felszabadították az eszeveszett szerzési és fogyasztási vágy alól.


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

A szépség olcsó volt, és ennek az életnek a legjobb dolgai - mindenekelőtt maga a város - mindenkinek a rendelkezésére álltak" - írja Mumford.


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

Amikor azonban állami projektekre került sor, az athéniak bőségesen költekeztek - ha tehették, mások pénzéből.


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

A Parthenon és más dicsőséges projektek finanszírozásához a déloszi szövetség által felhalmozott pénzalapot használták;


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

a szervezet az akkori idők NATO-ja volt, amelyet egy közös ellenség, a perzsák féken tartására hoztak létre.


----------



## endymion033 (2018 Szeptember 28)

Eric Weiner - A zsenialitás földrajza c. művéből


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

"Valójában az a tanulás számít, ami az iskolai évek után következik. Ha nem így lenne, legfeljebb annyit tudnánk, mint bármelyik embertársunk."


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

"A jó tanító olyan, mint a jó fecske. Tudásának fészkét állandóan építi, gonddal rakja, gyarapítja."


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

A *jövő *azoké, akik hisznek álmaik szépségében.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

"A természet sohasem gondolkodik előre. Öntörvényű ritmusában egyszerűen csak visszatarthatatlanul halad"


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

Ahogyan a magunkról alkotott negatív meggyőződéseink megkötöznek, a pozitívak a legjobbat hozhatják ki belőlünk.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

Életünk legmegrendítőbb pillanata az, amikor felismerjük, és rádöbbenünk arra, hogy sorsunkat mi magunk szőjük.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

Az erdõben egymás mellett dolgozott két favágó. A fák törzseinek hatalmas volt az átmérõje.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

Sokat kellett dolgozni a fakitermeleéssel. Mindketten egyformán jól kezelték a fejszét, de a munkamódszerük nem egyezett: az elsõ kitartó munkával vágta a fába fejszéjét, egyiket a másik után.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

Ritkán és akkor is csak rövid szünetet tartott. A másik favágó óránként hosszabb pihenõre megpihent.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

Naplementekor az elsõ favágó csak a munka felét végezte el. Izzadtan és fáradtan tette le a szerszámot, szinte teljesen kimerült. A második, szinte hihetetlen, de befejezte a munkát.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

Egyszerre kezdték a favágást és a fák is nagyjából egyformák voltak. Az elsõ favágó nem hitt a szemeinek.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

- Nem értem a dolgot - mondta. - Minden órában kiadós pihenõt tartottál és mégis elõbbre vagy.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

- Igen, láttad, hogy minden órában megálltam pihenni. Amit viszont nem láttál az az volt, hogy a szünetet arra is felhasználtam, hogymegélezzem a fejszémet - mondta a másik favágó.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

Kínában egy vízhordónak volt két nagy cserépedénye. Annak a botnak egy-egy végén lógtak, amit a nyakában hordott. Az egyik edényen volt egy repedés, míg a másik tökéletes volt, és mindig egy teljes adag vizet szállított.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

A pataktól a házig tartó hosszú séta végén a megrepedt edény már csak félig volt vízzel. Két teljes évig ment ez így: a vízhordó csak másfél edény vizet szállított a házába.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

Természetesen a tökéletes edény büszke volt teljesítményére, hiszen feladatát jól teljesítette. De szegény törött cserép szégyellte a tökéletlenségét, és nyomorultul érezte magát, hogy csak fele annyit tudott teljesíteni.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

Két év keserűség után egyik nap megszólította a vízhordót a pataknál: 
- Szégyellem magam, mert a víz szivárog egész úton hazafelé.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

A vízhordó így válaszolt a cserépedénynek: 
- Észrevetted, hogy virágok az ösvényen csak a te oldaladon nőnek, s nem a másik cserép oldalán? Ez azért van így, mert én mindig tudtam a hibádról és virágmagot szórtam az ösvénynek erre az oldalára.


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

Minden nap te locsoltad őket, amig visszasétáltunk. Két éve leszdem ezeket a győmörű virágokat, hogy az asztalt díszítsem velük. Ha te nem lennél olyan, amilyen vagy, akkor ez a gyönyörűség nem ragyogná be a házamat.


----------



## robi90 (2018 Szeptember 30)

szép napot társak


----------



## Sz_Isti (2018 Szeptember 30)

Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## Sz_Isti (2018 Szeptember 30)

Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

1


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

2


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

3


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

4


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

5


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

6


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

7


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

8


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

9


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

10


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

11


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

12


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

13


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

14


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

15


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

16


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

17


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

18


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

19


----------



## sissi szilagyi (2018 Szeptember 30)

20


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

1, Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

2, Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

3, De látod amottan a téli világot?


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

4, Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

5, Még ifju szivemben a lángsugarú nyár,


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

6, S még benne virít az egész kikelet,


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

7, De íme sötét hajam őszbe vegyűl már,


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

8, A tél dere már megüté fejemet.


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

9, Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet...


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

10, Űlj, hitvesem, űlj az ölembe ide!


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

11, Ki most fejedet kebelemre tevéd le,


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

12, Holnap nem omolsz-e sirom fölibe?


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

13, Oh mondd: ha előbb halok el, tetemimre


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

14, Könnyezve borítasz-e szemfödelet?


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

15, S rábírhat-e majdan egy ifju szerelme,


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

16, Hogy elhagyod érte az én nevemet?


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

17, Ha eldobod egykor az özvegyi fátyolt,


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

18, Fejfámra sötét lobogóul akaszd,


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

19, Én feljövök érte a síri világból


----------



## mirax (2018 Szeptember 30)

20, 
Az éj közepén, s oda leviszem azt,

Letörleni véle könyűimet érted,

Ki könnyeden elfeledéd hivedet,

S e szív sebeit bekötözni, ki téged

Még akkor is, ott is, örökre szeret!


----------



## robi90 (2018 Október 3)




----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

Én is szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

3


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

4


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

5


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

6


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

7


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

8


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

9


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

10


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

11


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

12


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

13


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

14


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

15


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

16


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

17


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

18


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

18


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

19


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2018 Október 3)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Október 4)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjje


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

1


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

2


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

3


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

4


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

5


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

6


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

7


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

8


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

9


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

10


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

11


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

12


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

13


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

14


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

15


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

16


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

17


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

18


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

19


----------



## Attila K. (2018 Október 4)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Október 4)

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## kucsinkati (2018 Október 5)

Én nem már régebben regisztráltam, de még nincs 20 bejegyzsésem


----------



## kucsinkati (2018 Október 5)

Most szeretném ezt megszerezni


----------



## kucsinkati (2018 Október 5)

Ezért fogok most számokat írni


----------



## kucsinkati (2018 Október 5)

Most mér várom kell pár másodpercet, míg új üzenetet írhatok


----------



## kucsinkati (2018 Október 5)

2


----------



## kucsinkati (2018 Október 5)

6


----------



## kucsinkati (2018 Október 5)

7


----------



## BódorEszter (2018 Október 5)

én is új tag vagyok...


----------



## BódorEszter (2018 Október 5)

1


----------



## BódorEszter (2018 Október 5)

2


----------



## BódorEszter (2018 Október 5)

3


----------



## BódorEszter (2018 Október 5)

4


----------



## BódorEszter (2018 Október 5)

5


----------



## BódorEszter (2018 Október 5)

6


----------



## BódorEszter (2018 Október 5)

7


----------



## BódorEszter (2018 Október 5)

8


----------



## BódorEszter (2018 Október 5)

9


----------



## BódorEszter (2018 Október 5)

10


----------



## BódorEszter (2018 Október 5)

11


----------



## BódorEszter (2018 Október 5)

12


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

1


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

2


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

3


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

4


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

5


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

6


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

7


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

8


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

9


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

félidő


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

11


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

köszi


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

13


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

14


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

15


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

16


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

17


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

18


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

19


----------



## Kormos Kinga (2018 Október 5)

20


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

1


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

2


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

3


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

4


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

5


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

6


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

7


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

8


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

9


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

10


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

11


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

12


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

13


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

14


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

15


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

16


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

17


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

18


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

19


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)

20


----------



## Borcsello27 (2018 Október 5)




----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Törjön százegyszer százszor-tört varázs:


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Hát elbocsátlak még egyszer, utólszor,


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Ha hitted, hogy még mindig tartalak


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

S hitted, hogy kell még elbocsáttatás.


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Százszor-sujtottan dobom, ím, feléd


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Feledésemnek gazdag úr-palástját.


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Vedd magadra, mert lesz még hidegebb is,


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Vedd magadra, mert sajnálom magunkat,


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Egyenlőtlen harc nagy szégyeniért,


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Alázásodért, nem tudom, miért,


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Szóval már téged, csak téged sajnállak.


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Milyen régen és titkosan így volt már:


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Sorsod szépítni hányszor adatott


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Ámító kegyből, szépek szépiért


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Forrott és küldött, ékes Léda-zsoltár.


----------



## lordcarnavon (2018 Október 6)

Sohase kaptam, el hát sohse vettem:

Átadtam néked szépen ál-hitét

Csókoknak, kik mással csattantanak

S szerelmeket, kiket mással szerettem:


----------



## robi90 (2018 Október 7)

ŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰ


----------



## titkosemily6 (2018 Október 8)

És köszönök ma annyi ölelést,


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

1


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

2


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

3


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

4#6#^#*[email protected]#5#5#$6$6$6#[email protected]#6&/$466gggddghjbcdrghhhcdtguhggewezuggfeetijhgrgggjudsdghhcdhdhcudgkszdlslzdufuchcucudgkjgsgdhcucluckzdzistdilucukchkstskgdkgdjgrjgdkgksjfjgdgjdynxxgxkgdgajtagxgjtdnxkgsgj


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

Tugdittidztuuuzzzuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhuhhhhhuggggccgcgcggggfgggffffffffffdddddffgggvccftghhhgcvcccccghhvcdthjjhccdddcghhhhhvggvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvhnh


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

6


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

7


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

8


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

9


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

10


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

11


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

12


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

13


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

14


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

15


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

16


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

17


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

18


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

19


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

20


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

21


----------



## GusztiFanni39 (2018 Október 8)

22


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

1


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

2


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

3


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

4


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

5


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

6


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

7


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

8


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

9


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

10


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

11


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

12


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

13


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

14


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

15


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

16


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

17


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

18


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

19


----------



## Erik Szitas (2018 Október 9)

20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Október 12)

120Etr


----------



## andrea19740818 (2018 Október 13)

valcsi 56 írta:


> esik az eső


Fuj a szèl


----------



## andrea19740818 (2018 Október 13)

YanshegavaYume írta:


> Nalini Singh angyali vadász sorozat


Jok az angyalok


----------



## robi90 (2018 Október 15)

22222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Kevin73 (2018 Október 15)

111


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/1


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/2


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/3


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/4


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/5


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/6


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/7


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/8


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/9


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/10


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/11


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/12


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/13


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/14


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/15


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/16


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/17


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/18


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/19


----------



## malnbatt (2018 Október 16)

20/20


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

a


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

b


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

c


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

cs


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

d


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

dz


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

dzs


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

e


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

f


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

g


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

gy


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

h


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

i


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

j


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

k


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

l


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

ly


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

m


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

n


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

ny


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

o


----------



## vasoxid (2018 Október 16)

ö


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

21


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

huu


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

56


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

31


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

21


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

koszi


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

18


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

14


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

valahol


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

hamarosan


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

mikor


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

hogyan


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

miert


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

mikor


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

tudni


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

5


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

6


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

10


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

11


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

13


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

14


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

15


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

17


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

18


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

19


----------



## Mohr Tunde (2018 Október 16)

20


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

1


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

2


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

3


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

4


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

5


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

6


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

7


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

8


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

9


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

10


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

11


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

12


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

13


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

14


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

15


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

16


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

17


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

18


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

19


----------



## kispeter1028 (2018 Október 17)

20


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

Koszonom!


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

A lehetoseget


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

Abcdefghijklmnopqrst


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

Mnbvcxy


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

Poiuztrewq


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

Lkjhgfdsa


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

Lkjhgfdsa7


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

Qwertzuiop8


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

Utghkfdsl9


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

10


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

11


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

12


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

13


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

14


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

15


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

16


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

17


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

18


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

19


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

Zrfhsjei20


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

Plusz1 tuti ami biztos


----------



## andrear (2018 Október 17)

Es a raadas


----------



## mimi12 (2018 Október 18)

még kell néhány


----------



## mimi12 (2018 Október 18)

szép őszi idő van ma


----------



## mimi12 (2018 Október 18)

pardon


----------



## mimi12 (2018 Október 18)

adieu


----------



## robi90 (2018 Október 20)

pokember 2020


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

Aki jól szeret, az megismer és elfogad - saját világát kitágítja a másik felé. (Vekerdy Tamás)


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

Az ember mindenhez tud alkalmazkodni, ha muszáj.
Richard Matheson


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

Az élet csupa beletörődés.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

Bár nem akarok egyszerre sziruposnak és depresszívnek hangzani, de a szerelem fáj. Ettől lesz igazán jó, amikor minden rendben van. Nincsenek egyszerű kapcsolatok. Gyakran hallja az ember, hogy a kapcsolatokon dolgozni kell, de ezt nem értjük meg igazán, amíg mi magunk nem voltunk ilyen helyzetben. Pedig ez az igazság - kompromisszumokat kell kötnünk és áldozatokat kell hoznunk ahhoz, hogy igazán erőssé tegyük a kapcsolatunkat. Ha egy kapcsolat jó, akkor a másik fél is pont ugyanezt fogja tenni. (Richard Templar)


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

A szerelem a maga finomságával megdönti az elnyomó hatalmat, inni ad a gyengédségre szomjazónak, nyitva tartja az ajtót, hogy beengedje az áldott fényt és esőt. Lelassítja az időt, vagy éppen felgyorsítja, de az biztos, hogy nem folyik tovább ugyanabban a tempóban, ugyanabban az elviselhetetlen monotóniában.


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

Talán csak akkor eshetünk szerelembe, ha nem tudjuk pontosan, kibe is szeretünk bele.
Alain De Botton


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

Rengeteg macerával jár, ha valakibe beleszeretsz. Az agyad felforrósodik, és az elméd fogaskerekei addig súrlódnak, míg végül elfüstölik a gondolataid kenőolaját. A tűz átterjed a mellkasodra, szénné égeti a tüdődet, és hamut csinál a szívedből. És amikor már azt hiszed, hogy a tűz a csontvázadon kívül mindent elpusztított, a csontodból kipattanó szikra nemcsak a húsodat semmisíti meg, hanem az egész életed is.
Krystal Sutherland


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

A szerelem mindvégig megőriz egy pillanatot, azt a pillanatot, amikor született. (Szerb Antal)


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

A szerelem behódolás, nem pedig döntés.
David Brooks


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

Nem hiszem, hogy mi választjuk ki azt, akibe beleszeretünk. Szerintem ez egyszer csak megtörténik.


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

galagony írta:


> Nem hiszem, hogy mi választjuk ki azt, akibe beleszeretünk. Szerintem ez egyszer csak megtörténik.


Nem igaz, hogy csak úgy szerelembe esünk. Valójában mindig van egy pillanat, amikor még dönthetünk. Egyszerű neurokémiai folyamat. Ha hat rád valaki, hajlamos vagy arra koncentrálni, ami szerethető az illetőben, és utána csak azt fogod belőle érzékelni. Ezért ha valakit nem akarsz elhagyni, egyszerűen csak rá kell szoktatnod magad, hogy azokra a tulajdonságaira összpontosíts, amiket szeretsz benne.

Vass Virág


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

Aki igazán meg akarja ismerni önmagát, annak először a világot kell megismernie

Paulo, a lázadó brazil ifjú Amszterdamban összefut Karlával, a holland lánnyal, aki őt szemeli ki arra, hogy közösen Nepálba utazzanak.


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

A tizenhárom éves Jojo igyekszik megérteni, mit jelent férfivá válni. A családjában van kitől és van miből tanulnia: ott van feketebőrű nagyapja, Pop, aki imádja, vagy fehérbőrű nagyapja, aki viszont egyáltalán nem fogadja el a fiút. És az apja, aki mostanában szabadul a börtönből... Amikor kiengedik, Jojo kábítószerfüggő anyjával odautazik. Találkozik egy másik tizenhárom éves kissráccal, egy halott fegyenc szellemével, aki magában hordozza az amerikai dél történelmének örökségét. Fontos dolgokat tanít meg Jojónak apákról és fiaikról, az erőszakról és a szeretetről.


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

Még mindig örülsz és lelkendezel, mert egy pillanatra kisütött életed fölött a nap, meleg áram járja át idegeidet, mosolyok szállanak feléd, emberi szavak vigasztalnak?... Még mindig nem tudod, hogy holnapra mindez törmelék lesz és kacat, mert az élet pontos mozdulatokkal vissza is veszi mindazt, amit ad, összetöri, amit felépít, eltapossa, amit odalök ajándéknak?


----------



## galagony (2018 Október 20)

A női lélek meghódításának megvannak a maga szigorú szabályai; aki úgy határoz, hogy rábeszéli a nőt, észérvekkel cáfolja meg álláspontját stb., az aligha ér célt. Sokkal okosabb dolog megérteni a nőnek önmagáról kialakult alapvető képét (alapelvét, eszményét, meggyőződését), s aztán (szofizmák, logikátlan demagógia segítségével) lehetőleg összhangba hozni a nő kívánatos cselekedetét ezzel az önmagáról kialakított alapvető képpel.


----------



## anary (2018 Október 21)

Köszönöm


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

akkor


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

hát


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

fogjunk


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

bele


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

álljunk


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

neki


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

de


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

ha


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

már


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

csináljuk


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

akkor


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

csináljuk


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

jól


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

precízen


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

pontosan


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

korrektül


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

alaposan


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

szakmailag


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

megalapozottan


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

jól


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

1


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

2


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

3


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

4


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

5


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

6


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

7


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

8


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

9


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

10


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

11


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

12


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

13


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

14


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

15


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

16


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

17


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

18


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

19


----------



## fati74 (2018 Október 23)

20


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

Tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

19


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

18


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

17


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

16


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

15


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

14


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

13


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

12


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

11


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

10


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

9


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

8


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

7


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

6


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

5


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

4


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

3


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

2


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

1


----------



## sigorszki (2018 Október 23)

Csak semmi pánik


----------



## Mkcsordi (2018 Október 23)

Köszi.


----------



## Mkcsordi (2018 Október 23)

2.


----------



## Mkcsordi (2018 Október 23)

3.


----------



## Mkcsordi (2018 Október 23)




----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

21


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

22


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

23


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

24


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

25


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

26


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

27


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

28


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

29


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

30


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

31


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

32


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

33


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

34


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

35


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

36


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

37


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

38


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

39


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

40


----------



## .lindii. (2018 Október 25)

41


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

ebook


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

2.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

3.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

4.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

5.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

6.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

7.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

8.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

9.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

10.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

11.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

12.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

13.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

14.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

15.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

16.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

17.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

18.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

19.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

20.


----------



## hedus71 (2018 Október 25)

21.


----------



## robi90 (2018 Október 27)

22


----------



## citera14 (2018 Október 27)

Sziasztok! Lakodalmas csárdásokra lenne szükségem Ha tudtok küldeni erre az e-mail címre küldjetek: ilkabeni20[email protected]


----------



## citera14 (2018 Október 27)

jakyaty írta:


> mindenkinek szivesenn segitek


Nekem tudsz segíteni?


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

1


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

2


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

3


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

5


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

6


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

4


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

7


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

8


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

9


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

10


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

11


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

12


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

13


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

14


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

15


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

16


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

17


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

18


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

19


----------



## mama19490107&gmail.com (2018 Október 28)

20


----------



## sirius14 (2018 Október 28)

citera14 írta:


> Sziasztok! Lakodalmas csárdásokra lenne szükségem Ha tudtok küldeni erre az e-mail címre küldjetek: [email protected]


Szerezd meg a 20 db. hozzászólást, és utána várj türelemmel 48 órát, hogy állandó taggá válj!
Azután már elérheted a Dallamról-Dallamra fórumot, ott megtalálhatod, amit keresel, vagy kérheted, de külön e-mail címre itt nem szokás küldözgetni. 
Üdv.
sirius14


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

hozzászólásgyűjtés indul


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

2


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

ez már a harmadik


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

négy


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

5


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

6


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

7


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

8


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

9


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

10


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

11


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

12


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

12


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

14


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

15


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

17


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

17


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

18


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

19


----------



## Könyv Bence (2018 Október 28)

megvan a 20


----------



## robi90 (2018 Október 31)

király oldal igy tovább


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Az elmulást ki soha sem csodálta,
akinek nincs egy délibábos álma:
Szegény a lelke, jaj, nagyon szegény...


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Együtt erő vagyunk, szerteszét gyöngeség.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Fél világot is bejárhatod, más ember földjén testvértelen leszel, s elfúj a szél, mint kósza őszi lombot, ha nemzetedről megfeledkezel.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

A megbízható embert még ellensége is tiszteli.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Nem harcolhatunk valami ellen. Annak semmi értelme. Valamiért kell harcolni.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Nem fontos, milyen hibát követ el valaki életében. Az a fontos, hogy vállalja értük a felelősséget.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Az emberek mindent pusztítani akarnak. Én csak annyi halat fogok, amennyi nekem kell, s néha az uraságnak, ha följön. Aki akkor is pusztít, amikor nem éhes, vétkezik.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Eltelt idők mögött csak az emlékezés fehér kendője leng, mint tépett felhődarab szúette, vén fák csonkjain.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Verejték nélkül termett gabonának
szára törékeny és kalásza léha


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Azt ne mondd, hogy "soha", és ne mondd, hogy "örökké". A magány közel hozza egymáshoz az embereket.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

A lelket kell meggyógyítani ahhoz, hogy a sejtek egészségesek legyenek.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Ti budapesti magyarok, s ti többiek, Alföldön és Dunántúl: tudjátok ti, mi az, a himnuszt énekelni? Halljátok templomban, iskolában, ünnepélyen, gyűlésen, mindig. Gyermekeitek az iskolában tanulják. A mi fiataljaink nem hallották soha. Csak néha rádión, ha hozzájutottak, figyelték áhítattal és imádkozó szívvel a bűvös dallamot, melynek szavát csak elgondolni tudták, nem megérteni. Ha valaki mégis tudta s énekelte: bajt szerzett vele magának, családjának, falujának. Aki tudta is, magában tartotta. De élt a himnusz mégis! Tudták, hogy van és tudták, hogy imádság.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Ha őseink is elszaladtak volna, valahányszor nehéz idők jöttek, ma üres lenne ez az ország.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Hányszor hallottuk életünkben, hogy "örökké", "soha", "utolsó", és hányszor mondottuk ki magunk is őket, és nem éreztünk semmi különöset amellett, mert hiszen tudtuk, hogy az "örökké" mögött nincsen az örökkévalóság, és a "soha" mögött nincsen a végső megsemmisülése valaminek.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Rossz és jó között van egy kis hézag is. És ebbe a kis hézagba nem csupán Te, de az emberiség kilencvennyolc százaléka kényelmesen belefér.


Társadalom

51


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

A történelem kereke gyakorta fordul, és néha jót fordul és néha rosszat. Az marad meg rajta csupán, ki igazsággal jár s keményen markol.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Ilyen furcsa állat az ember. Nem aszerint cselekszik, ahogy az igazságot megállapította, hanem aszerint állapítja meg az igazságot, ahogyan cselekedett.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Jobban tenné az ember, ha nem törődne senkivel, se gúnnyal, se bírálattal, csak a maga érzéseivel. Nem az a baj, ha rossz gazda az ember. Nem az a baj, ha megdohosodik a gabonája. Az a baj, ha nem illő életbe keveredik, mert attól a lélek dohosodik meg.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Minden háború csak halált hoz, sok-sok ember halálát, akiknek dolgozni kellett volna, és nem meghalni. És szegénységet hoz, csapást, nyomorúságot. Akár megnyerik, akár elvesztik, a háborúban csak veszíteni lehet.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Mint ahogy az ember nem veszi különösebben észre azt, hogy tiszta, napsütötte levegőt szív be a tüdejébe. Csak amikor koromba és porba kerül, csak akkor emlékszik vissza arra, hogy valamikor más volt a levegő. Éppen így nem érzi az ember a szabadságot sem, amikor benne él


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Csak a vér s a nyelv tudja összetartani az embereket s a közös múlt emléke. Ha ez megszűnik, fölbomlik a világ.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

A lélek az, ami a mozdulatlan, süket és vak testben látja a világot, hallja a világot, a múltban és jövőben messzire szárnyal, és Istent keresi akkor is, amikor tagadja létezését.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

A barátság nem kér, nem követel, de nem is ismer áldozatokat.


----------



## Borsodmegye (2018 November 5)

Nem arról van szó, hogy mit vagyunk hajlandóak és mit vagyunk képesek tenni egymás ellen, hanem hogy mire jutunk végre együtt.


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

arra


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

hogy


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

minél


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

előbb


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

meg


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

kellene


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

elérnem


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

Arany János


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

Sötétedik.Szobámban az ablak mellett állok s a Margit hidat nézem. Mellém lép Arany János.


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

a


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

"Mi van", szól "Szalontával?"
-"Román már hetvenéve, mint Várad vagy Kolozsvár"
-"Mondjad, ki felel érte?"


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

"Önkényünk s a háború."


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

Még Ferenc József kezdte, akit te is utáltál.


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

" S aztán?"


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

-" Negyvenöt évre jött az orosz hódoltság.


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

Aki él, az elnémult vagy szörnyen eltaposták.


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

De erről rossz beszélni.


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

Kádár is ölni kezdett, többet, mint Ferenc József"


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

-"Nem tudsz valami szebbet?"


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

húsz


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

' Tudok. Pár bátor ember, kik sohasem engedtek.


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

S ötvenhat. Mint negyvennyolc.


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

Fájdalmas, szent emlékünk."


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

Szóval végünk van?"-kérdi


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

hozzászólást


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

de


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

' Nem", mondom,"nincsen végünk.


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

Vagyunk és leszünk"


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

már


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

nem


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

Félénk mosollyal összenézünk.


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

sokára


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

Budapest, 1994 Faludy György


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

meg


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

is


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

lesz


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

na


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

de


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

már


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

meg


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

is


----------



## reseller (2018 November 5)

van


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

Félénk mosollyal összenézünk.


----------



## Ágotti (2018 November 5)

Budapest 1994. Faludy György


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

A bolgban már írtam 20-at.


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

De nincs változás.


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Most próbálom itt!


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Látom másoknak bejött!


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Rengeteg jó dolog van itt.


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Mikor regisztráltam tudtam letölteni.


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Most meg kínlódom.


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

A 48 óra a 20-tól van?


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Vagy a regisztrációtól?


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

És ez még csak a 11.


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Jó hogy találtam ezt.


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Remélem itt nem zavarok senkit.


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Majdnem elvesztettem a fonalat -


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

egy üzenet miatt.


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Csak hogy tudjam 16


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Nem vagyok blog író típus.


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Nehezen megy.


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Megszámolom még egyszer.


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

Megszámoltam 20. És várok.


----------



## L.KATA21 (2018 November 6)

A 21 szerencsés biztos ami biztos.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek olvasni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek élni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek játszani.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek nevetni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek adni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek kihívásokkal találkozni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek vezetni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek viharban állni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek csendben várni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek kiáltani.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek figyelni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek álmodni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek győzni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek küzdeni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek sétálni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek vitázni.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Szeretek ellentmondani.


----------



## knoemi13 (2018 November 6)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

légyott


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

légyitt


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

mese habbal


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 8)

12


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

turul


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 8)

tetszik


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

*Clara Krull*

6 órája · 
Pezsgőbontás, ünneplés! A Jupiter a nagy szerencse bolygója ma a déli órákban véglegesen elhagyja a Skorpió jegyét és átlép, hazaér a saját egyik jegyében a Nyilasba!


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

A farkas kopog a kismalacok háza ajtaján, és így szól:
- Nyissátok ki az ajtót malackáim, az anyátok vagyok és hoztam nektek friss tejet!
Mire a malackák:
- Hazudsz farkas! Mi az anyut sörért küldtük!


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

eperhab


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

lalala


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

“Lloyd, in amore come si capisce di aver incontrato la persona giusta?”
“Semplice, sir. È come guardarsi allo specchio”
“Perché si è uguali?”
“Perché ci si riconosce, sir”
“Lucidissimo, Lloyd”
“Grazie mille, sir”
(Di Lloyd, di sir)


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

Mindegy ki vagy, hol élsz, hol vagy most. Neked is van egy társad, akit az égiek neked rendeltek


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

Tudtad, hogy számos generáción keresztül viszel tovább életfeladatokat? Igen, amit a nagyszülőknek nem sikerült megoldani, azt ott rejtőzik a Te életfeladataid között. Ezen a napon megerősítést kapsz afelől is, hogy bár lehet, hogy eltávoztak a földi síkról, kapcsolatotok örök, és semmi nem szakíthatja meg azt.


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

Könnyen megtörténhet, hogy ha nem tudjuk, mi a másik szeretetnyelve, akkor azt hihetjük, hogy nem is szeret. Hajlamosak vagyunk arra, hogy azt a szeretetnyelvet, vagyis szeretet kifejezést várjuk el a másiktól, amit mi használunk.


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

Nem azért jöttél a földre, hogy ítélkezz, azért vagy itt, hogy szeress!
Jól gondold meg, mielőtt valaki más lelkére hajítanád a kezedben lévő követ.


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

Ahhoz, hogy az élet minden területén sikeres legyél, reális elvárásokat kell támasztanod mind magaddal, mind másokkal szemben.


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

LOVE


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

Szótlan utcai fény figyel engem,
a csend titokban elmond mindent.
Látom, nincs aki hallgat a szóra,
s bennem nincs aki rendet teremt!...


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

Nem csak emberi kapcsolatainkra van negatív hatással a folyamatos telefon-bújás, hanem kutyánkkal való barátságunkra is!


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

"Isten gyermekeként születtem e Földre.
Szépen megformázott, kitalált előre!
Érző lelkek közül kiválasztott engem,
s rám bízott egy álmot, öltsön testet bennem!
Én leszek szavának egyik hírvivője,
emberek élete váljon szebbé tőle!
Rám bízta a titkot, a szeretet csodáját,
vigyek fényt a létbe, a szeretet lángját!"


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

"Békélj meg magaddal és nem lesz senki, aki legyőzhet.
És senki, akit Te kívánnál legyőzni."


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 8)

FINISH


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 9)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Millyke (2018 November 9)

Szia, aranyom! Jól aludtál?


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 9)

Nem, mert többször felébredtem arra, hogy fáj a lábam:-(


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 9)

tetszik


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 9)

tetszik


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 9)

1


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 9)

23444


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 9)

23456


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 9)

köszönöm


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 9)

tuti


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 9)

szuper


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 9)

Már csak 3


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 9)

már csak 2


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 9)

Kész


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 9)

a


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 9)




----------



## kis norbert (2018 November 9)

Haha


----------



## kis norbert (2018 November 9)

Nem is lehet ezt meg csinálni!


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)




----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)




----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)




----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)




----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)




----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)

A3


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)

99


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)

10n


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)

11111


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)

12121212


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)

111111113


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)

4001


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)

2005


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)

ezerhat


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)

*VIU7*


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)

1


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)

9110


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 10)

*2222200000.*


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 11)

Már megvolt a 20 hozzászólás, mégsem adja fel azt a felületet, ahol könyveket tudnék letölteni:-(


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 11)

Ildikó, még mindig nem adja fel azt a felületet, ahol könyveket lehet letölteni:-(


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 11)

Szép napot mindenkinek! Két napja, pénteken már összejött a 20 hozzászólásom, ennek ellenére még mindig nem jön fel az a felület, ahol könyveket tudnék letölteni.  Mi lehet a gond? Azóta nem lett frissítve?


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 11)

Én tegnap lettem állandó tag. Próbálj meg kijelentkezni és belépni.


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 11)

Dian Krisztina írta:


> Szép napot mindenkinek! Két napja, pénteken már összejött a 20 hozzászólásom, ennek ellenére még mindig nem jön fel az a felület, ahol könyveket tudnék letölteni.  Mi lehet a gond? Azóta nem lett frissítve?


Írj még kettőt és meglesz


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 11)

kis_jani írta:


> Írj még kettőt és meglesz


Megtettem, nevem alatt hozzászólásaim száma 23, s nem változott semmi:-(


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 11)

kis_jani írta:


> Én tegnap lettem állandó tag. Próbálj meg kijelentkezni és belépni.


Már megtettem, semmi változás sajnos.


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 11)

Dian Krisztina írta:


> Megtettem, nevem alatt hozzászólásaim száma 23, s nem változott semmi:-(


Én még csak 19-et látok


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 11)

Most már 20, és akkor még egy óra.


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 11)

kis_jani írta:


> Én még csak 19-et látok


Érdekes, akkor nálam miért ír ki a hozzászólásaim számánál jóval többet? Köszi, akkor még "írkálok"


----------



## kis_jani (2018 November 11)

A többi az nem üzenet


----------



## Dian Krisztina (2018 November 11)

kis_jani írta:


> A többi az nem üzenet


Ó, köszönöm. Na, most már kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## robi90 (2018 November 11)

HADSZILJON


----------



## eulen (2018 November 13)

"A halál egy nagyon előnytelen állapot, már ami a lehetőségeket illeti."


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

alapítványok


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

beszédek


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

cirkalmak


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

dolgozatok


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

érvek és ellenérvek


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

bölcsődal


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

forognak


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

gépek


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

hüledeznek


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

nevetnek


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

dühöngenek


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

az emberek


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

Hatvan sor, tízezer szó.


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

Dideregnek a madarak.


----------



## Juhász Dóra93 (2018 November 13)

Csillognak a faágak.


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

Szeretnék


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

újra


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

állandó


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

tag


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

lenni


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

ezért


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

most


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

kicsit


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

melóznom


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

kell


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

,


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

de


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

nem


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

bánom


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

ámbár


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

nem


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

vagyok


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

valami


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

nagy


----------



## Hampi169 (2018 November 13)

fórumozó


----------



## robi90 (2018 November 13)

gyere gyerrre


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

Nem könnyű...


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

Érdemes kerülni a szájlégzést!


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

Az agy a mozgás miatt jött létre, ekkora aggyal, amekkora az embernek van, illene sokat mozogni.


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

A hideg zuhany csökkenti a gyulladásos betegségek tüneteit, javítja a keringési és az immunrendszert.


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

A kemény kontaktlencsék (RGP) oxigénáteresztő képessége jobb, mint a lágy lencséké.


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

Az egy nap étkezéssel tölthető időt érdemes 12 órára csökkenteni, de a 8 óra vagy kevesebb még jobb!


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

Érdemes minimalizálni a finomított szénhidrátok fogyasztását!


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

B


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

Nem gondolom, hogy jó dolog ez a 20 hsz-es szabály...


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

És ez még mindig csak a fele...


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

Talán úgy tűnhet, hogy panaszkodom, mert ez a helyzet.


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

Véletlen nem kattintottam rá a szövegablakra, ezért amit az előbb írtam elveszett


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

20 hsz nagyon sok!


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

bezzeg a prohardver fórum...


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

már csak 5 kell és vége ennek a rémálomnak!


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

Ki találta fel a juharszirupot?


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

A First Man egy igen jó film lett, érdemes megnézni!


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

Még 2?


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

Az élet kegyetlen.


----------



## Miki_asd (2018 November 13)

fin


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Hozzászólásként szeretnék könyveket kérni.


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Elérhető-e Whitney G. Jogos kétség (3.rész) című könyve?


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Elvadult tájon gázolok:
Ős, buja földön dudva, muhar.


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Ezt a vad mezőt ismerem,
Ez a magyar Ugar.


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Lehajlok a szent humuszig:
E szűzi földön valami rág.


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Hej, égig-nyúló giz-gazok,
Hát nincsen itt virág?


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Vad indák gyűrűznek körül,
Míg a föld alvó lelkét lesem,


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Régmult virágok illata
Bódít szerelmesen.


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Csönd van. A dudva, a muhar,
A gaz lehúz, altat, befed


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

S egy kacagó szél suhan el
A nagy Ugar felett.


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Ady Endre


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

A magyar ugaron


----------



## eulen (2018 November 14)

- Mennyi az idő?
- Úgy érted, hogy most?


----------



## eulen (2018 November 14)

Lemegyek a depresszóba és iszom egy melankólát.


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

egy megerett a megy


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

három te vagy az én párom


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

négy megcsípett a légy


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

öt


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

hat


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

hét


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

nyolc


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

kilenc


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

10


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

11


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

12


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

13


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

14


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

15


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

16


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

17


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

18


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

19


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

20


----------



## SZBCeci (2018 November 14)

21


----------



## eulen (2018 November 14)

17


----------



## eulen (2018 November 14)

16


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

A gyönyörűt szaporítani vágyunk,
Hogy így örökké rózsáljon a Szép,


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

S emlékét, ha hull érettebb virágunk,
Őrizhesse a zsenge ivadék:


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

De te, saját fényszemed rabja, rőzsét
Lángodra tápnak: önmagad dobod,


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Ínségbe fojtva, ami csupa bőség
Mézed ürme, te, önnön gyilkosod.


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Te, aki a világ friss dísze vagy
S a víg tavasz előtt még csak herold,


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Bimbódba temeted tartalmadat
S, édes vadóc, fukaron tékozolsz.


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

Szánj meg; szűnj külső jusst habzsolni: másképp
Megeszitek, a sír s te, a világét.


----------



## Klara56 (2018 November 14)

*
SHAKESPEARE SZONETTEK
*


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

15


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

14


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

13


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

12


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

11


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

10


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

9


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

15


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

8


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

7


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

6


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

5


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

4


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

3


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

2


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

1


----------



## eulen (2018 November 15)

0


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 15)

gyerek


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 15)

otthon


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 15)

baba


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 15)

kulacs


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

reggel


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

kávé


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

játék


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

holló


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

reggeli


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

zsemle


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

kalács


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

kocka


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

koncert


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

ez


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

egy


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

kettő


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

három


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

cica


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

kutya


----------



## k.andi27 (2018 November 16)

vége


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

két


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

nap


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

hétvége


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

pihenés


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

takarítás


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

mosás


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

takarítás


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

főzés


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

szórakozás


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

6


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

hét


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

karácsony


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

advent


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

készülődés


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

öröm


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

boldogság


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

szeretet


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

ajándék


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

meghittség


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

család


----------



## robi90 (2018 November 17)

kin kopp


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

mp3


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

sziasztok


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

Gyuri vagyok


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## tothgyuri (2018 November 19)

3+2


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

01 idézet: A karácsony, akár akarjuk, akár nem, felébreszti vágyunkat a csodák után, melyek nem vehetők birtokba, nem kaparinthatók meg; nem mondhatjuk őket magunkéinak, és mégis jelen vannak, mint megannyi ajándék.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

02 idézet: Ha nem szereted önmagad, dühös leszel azokra, akik szeretnek. A legjobb, amit tehetsz, ha megtanulod szeretni magadat - így aztán
értékelni fogod az ő szeretetüket is.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

03 idézet:Ha nem szereted önmagad, dühös leszel azokra, akik szeretnek. A legjobb, amit tehetsz, ha megtanulod szeretni magadat - így aztán
értékelni fogod az ő szeretetüket is.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

04 idézet: Mindennap követsz (...) el hibákat, de a szeretet valamiképp elmossa őket, mint amikor a hullám megtisztítja a partot.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

05 idézet: A szerelem voltaképpen egy meghatározhatatlan, éteri és érzékelhetetlen vágy a gyermekkorhoz és az anyai gyöngédséghez való visszatérésre, és abból a hiú reményből táplálkozik, hogy ezt az eltűnt boldogságot elő lehet halászni a lét kezdeteiből.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

06 idézet: Bármilyen utat is jársz be életed során, ha megtanulsz feltétel nélkül szeretni; hazaértél.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

07 idézet: A családi típusú szeretet minden. (...) Ha bírod a családod szeretetét, bármit megtehetsz.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

08 idézet: Lehet, a szeretet a lenyomata vagy az átszűrődése egy magasabb dimenziónak, amit tudatosan nem érzékelünk. (...) A szeretet tehát az egyetlen számunkra is érzékelhető dolog, ami átlép időn és téren. Talán érdemes lenne megbíznunk benne, ha nem is értjük még a működését.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

09 idézet: A gyerekek szeretete és ragaszkodása nagyon erős, és bármilyen akadállyal megbirkózik.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

10 idézet: Mondd, neked mit jelent, hogy annál nagyobb szeretet nincs, Mint ha másokért önként adnád az életed.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

11 idézet: Az otthon ott van, ahová hazatér a szíved.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

12 idézet: A testvéri viszony az igazságos elosztásról szól, hogy mindenkinek ugyanannyi jusson játékból, húsgombócból, szeretetből. De az anyaság egészen más. Az anya azt akarja, hogy a gyerekének mindenből több jusson, mint neki jutott. Hogy a gyereke jusson a legmagasabbra, a legmesszebbre. Ezt nem lehet szavakkal kifejezni, mert nagyobb dolog annál.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

13 idézet: Kétféle ember létezik: van, akit erőssé tesz a szeretet, és van, akit végleg elgyengít. És ennek semmi köze ahhoz, hogy férfinak születünk-e, vagy nőnek.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

14 idézet: Csak egy isten létezik, ugyanakkor számtalan út, amelyen eljuthatunk hozzá. A legfontosabb közülük a szeretet. A szívünkkel pedig mindig megérezzük, mit kér tőlünk a szeretet.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

15 idézet: A szerelem elmúlik, és felváltja valami sokkal fontosabb, ami egy életre szól; a szeretet, a tisztelet és a megbecsülés. Amikor ő már én vagyok, én pedig ő. Engedve, hogy a másik bennünk éljen. A megnyugtató tudat, hogy együtt, egy életen át, kölcsönösen kiegészítve a másikat, kimondva vagy csak befejezve helyette a mondatokat, támogatva, kitartva, bízva, szeretve.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

16 idézet: Ha egyszer szeretsz valakit, az egész világot elkezded szeretni.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

17 idézet: Aki jól szeret, az megismer és elfogad - saját világát kitágítja a másik felé.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

18 idézet: Ha az ember szeret, látja azt, amiben őszintén gyönyörködni tud. Akkor is, ha a felszíni tulajdonságok esetleg nem tűnnek vonzónak. Szeressünk mögé! Szeressünk fölé! Ott mindig van valami, ami nagyrabecsülésünkre és csodálatunkra méltó.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

19 idézet: A szülőknek egy dolguk van: az elképzelhető legnagyobb pozitív elfogultsággal kell a saját gyerekükre tekinteniük. Az lát jól, aki szeret!


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

20 idézet: A szeretet erő,
Ha kihűl, visszasugárzik a napba, -
És szeretteink lelke érkezik
Sugárhajón
Mindennap reggeliző asztalunkra.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

21 idézet: Az ellenérzés és a gyűlölet a felszínig engedi csak a megfigyelőt, vezesse bármilyen éles elme; ám ha ez utóbbi a jóakarattal s szeretettel párosul, áthatol emberen-világon.


----------



## canery (2018 November 21)

22 idézet: Ha szeretünk, vagy szerettünk, ez elég. Ne kívánjunk többé semmit. Az élet kagylójának sötét redőiben más gyöngyöt nem találhatunk.


----------



## robi90 (2018 November 21)

itt a mikulás


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

Sok


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

Ez


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

A


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

20


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

Hozzászólás


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

És


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

És a


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

Várakozás


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

Még


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

Van


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

10


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

9


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

8


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

7


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

Már


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

Csak


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

4


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

És


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 November 21)

Willy Fog írta:


> 4


No, még kettőt!


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

Mindjárt


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

Vége.
Köszönöm a biztatást!


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 November 21)

Willy Fog írta:


> Vége.
> Köszönöm a biztatást!


Látod, nem is volt olyan hosszú, ráadásul hamarosan meglesz érte a jutalom is.


----------



## Willy Fog (2018 November 21)

Szuper!!!


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

1 megérett meggy


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

2 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

3 te leszel a párom


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

4 biz oda nem mégy


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

5 megérett a tök


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

7 zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

8 üres a polc,


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

9 kis ferenc


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

Nagyon jó lesz a Canada hun tagjának lenni!


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

Alig várom, hogy leteljen a 48 óra!


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

Végre nem csak olvashatok, hanem hozzá is szólhatok


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

Van véleményem és szívesen megosztom veletek


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

Nem értem miért kell ez a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

Ahová szívesen írtam volna oda pedig nem engedi


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

Magyar vagyok magyarnak születtem


----------



## cs.laura (2018 November 24)

Magyar nótát dalolt a dajka felettem,
Magyarul tanított imádkozni anyám
És szeretni téged, gyönyörű szép hazám


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

Legalább már tudom, miért nem jelenik meg sokszor a "kattints a linkre a letöltéshez"-nél semm. 
Nem értettem,.....


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

Ebookokhoz szeretnék hozzájutni.


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

Láttam, sok érdekes könyv van fent.


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

A múlt héten hipnotizőr vizsgát tettem, s tudom, ez csak a kezdet. Most jön a nagy tanulás.


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

Emiatt is szeretnék könyvekhez, tudáshoz hozzájutni.


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

Na tessék! Fentebb meg valami 48 óra letelését láttam.


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

Ezt sem értem, mert már régóta vagyok regisztrálva a canada.hun....
Aztán mégis azt írja ki, hogy új tag vagyok....


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

Ez most a nyolcadik..


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

Lassan elérem a felet. 9


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

Most értem el a felét. és már mióta csinálom.


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

Túl gyors vagyok. Időkorláttal is szembesülök olykor.


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

12. húha! ma van 25-e. Katalin nap! Éljenek a Katalinok!


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

13. Időkorlát, és még van néhány hozzászólás. Már a Katalinokat is köszöntöttem.


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

Remélem, nem tart ki odáig, hogy az új év köszöntőjét is feltegyem... HIhihihi.....


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

15. Megjöttek a kutyikók. Megyek megmosni a lábukat.


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

16. Ez is megvolt. És már csak 4 van hátra...


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

Nos, most közben megy a telefonálás a Katalinoknak.


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

18-


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

19


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

20


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 November 25)

norancs írta:


> Ezt sem értem, mert már régóta vagyok regisztrálva a canada.hun....
> Aztán mégis azt írja ki, hogy új tag vagyok....


Addig voltál új tag amíg el nem érted a 20 hozzászólást, nem a regisztráció dátuma a mérvadó, hanem a hozzászólásaid száma.  


norancs írta:


> 20


Látod? Már nem is vagy új tag!


----------



## norancs (2018 November 25)

21


Beka Holt írta:


> Addig voltál új tag amíg el nem érted a 20 hozzászólást, nem a regisztráció dátuma a mérvadó, hanem a hozzászólásaid száma.
> 
> Látod? Már nem is vagy új tag!


Igeeeeeen!


----------



## robi90 (2018 November 25)

MÉG AZT MONDJÁK NINCSEN CIGÁNY BÁRO


----------



## robi90 (2018 November 26)

lAKODALOM


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

2


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

3


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

4


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

5


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

6


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

7


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

8


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

9


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

10


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

11


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

12


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

13


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

14


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

15


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

16


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

17


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

18


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

19


----------



## KavonT (2018 November 27)

20


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

1


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

2


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

3


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

4


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

5


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

6


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

7


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

8


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

9


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

10


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

11


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

12


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

13


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

14


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

15


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

16


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

17


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

18


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

19


----------



## Bobobaba (2018 November 27)

20


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Sziasztok! Remélem tudtok majd nekem segíteni! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Nagyon jó felület, sokat segítettetek már!


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Főleg földrajz és természetismeret témakörben érdeklődnék!


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Amint tudok, természetesen segítek nektek!


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Térképek is érdekelnének


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Rendben várok egy keveset míg elküldöm


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Szép estét kívánok! Megint várnom kell.


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Sebaj, mit is terem a türelem?


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Persze, persze rózsát. Hu de sokat kellett gyerekként hallgatnom ezt a kérdést...


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Nem jut eszembe most semmi,


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Még csak 10bejegyzésnél tartok, ez lesz a 11.


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Messze még a vége, remélem nekem is sikerül az állandó tagságot elnyerni


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

13, szerencseszámom ezen a napon születtem


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Egy, megérett a megy...


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Kettő, csipkebokor vessző....


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Túl gyorsan gépelek és várni kell míg újra írhassak...


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Eddig nagyon izgalmas. Lassan holnap lesz. Még két perc.


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

18 az kilenc meg kilenc, kétszer kilenc, az is 18


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 27)

Három, várom a párom...


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 28)

Négy, te kislány hová mégy...


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 28)

Mennyit kellmég írni? Hopp éjfél van!


----------



## Galanics Veronika (2018 November 28)

Még...?


----------



## Liszkai Julianna (2018 November 30)

Egy beteg bácsika elmegy az orvoshoz. 
-Doktor úr, meg tudná mondani, hogy mi a bajom, nagyon rosszul érzem magam.
A doktor megvizsgálja a beteget, majd megszólal.
-Nagyon sajnálom, hogy rossz hírt kell közölnöm, de meg fog halni.
-Mégis mennyi időm van még hátra? 
-Tíz.
-Év, hónap, nap. 
-Kilenc... nyolc... hét... hat... öt...


----------



## robi90 (2018 November 30)

HAT AKKOR JO


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Szóval ... Én már regisztráltam egyszer régen ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

De sajnos ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Elfelejtettem a jelszavamat.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Így nagyon rosszul érintett...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Hogy húsz hozzászólást kell produkálni.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Pedig régen megírtam ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

hogy voltam már Kanadában régesrégen.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Két és fél héten át.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Így a húsz hozzászólás érdekében ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

most ismét meg kell írnom.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Szóval. Voltam Kanadában.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Nagyon-nagyon szép volt.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Voltam a Niagara vízesésnél...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

és Prince Edward szigetén.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Utóbbi persze az Anne c. film miatt.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Egyébként Torontóban laktam főként...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Napokon át róttam a várost.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

És ha tudtam volna ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

hogy valószínűleg ott él ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

valahol ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Tatiana Maslany ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

a második kedvenc színésznőm ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

akkor bizony még jobban szétnéztem volna.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Hátha - ha csak messziről is - de találkoztunk volna.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Egyébként csak franciául tudtam ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

így Torontóban igen nehéz volt, mert ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

nem igazán beszélnek arrafelé franciául.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

De aztán francia területen rájöttem, hogy ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

azt sem igazán értem, amit ott beszélnek.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Bár végül végigutaztam a fél országot ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Torontóból Prince Edwardig ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

ami busszal, átszállásokkal másfél nap volt oda, majd ugyanannyi vissza ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

annak ellenére, hogy nem annyira értettem senkit és engem sem senki ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Mégsem tévedtem el bele a messzeségbe.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Pedig lehet, hogy nem is lett volna baj ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

ha valamilyen oknál fogva ...


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

mégis abban az országban maradok.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Már régesrégen megvan a húsz hozzászólásom. Kell-e még valami?


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 December 1)

Judit720312 írta:


> Már régesrégen megvan a húsz hozzászólásom. Kell-e még valami?


Türelem, és hamarosan állandó tag leszel.


----------



## Judit720312 (2018 December 1)

Köszönöm!


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 1


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 2


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 3


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 4


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 December 1)

alecar írta:


> Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 4


Ez már nyolc


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 5


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 10


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 11


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 12


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 13


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 14


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 15


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 16


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 17


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 18


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 19


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Hát akkor hozzászólok a témához! 20 - Hurrá!


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Kell valakitől engedélyt kérni, hogy láthassam a 'Beszélgető, dumcsi - Legális e-bookok - Képregények III.' fórumot?


----------



## robi90 (2018 December 2)

Hallod-e hogy mit beszélnek rólunk,
Azt mondják hogy nem szeretsz te már,
Suttogják hogy éjszakákba járkálsz,
Hogy védhetném hát így az én babám

A bizalom olyan mint a vadvirág,
Kívülről gyönyörű mégsem nyúlsz hozzá,
És ha egyszer megszúrja a kezedet,
A lelkedben is túl mély sebet ejt


----------



## robi90 (2018 December 4)

MINDJÁR ITT A SZENT MIKLOS


----------



## Ancsa19760115 (2018 December 5)

ho ho hoooo


----------



## robi90 (2018 December 9)

sárkány az égen


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

Köszi


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

Köszi


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

3


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

Boldog karácsonyt


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)




----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

Havazik


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

6


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)




----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

Imádok olvasni


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)




----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)




----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

8


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

9


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

17


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

19


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

10


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

12


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

12


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

12


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

13


----------



## Csibusz83 (2018 December 9)

Köszönöm


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

1


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

2


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

3


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

4


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

5


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

6


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

7


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

8


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

9


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

10


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

11


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

12


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

13


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

14


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

15


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

16


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

17


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

18


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

19


----------



## Sporky (2018 December 10)

20


----------



## buma07 (2018 December 11)

Szép napot!


----------



## buma07 (2018 December 11)

2


----------



## robi90 (2018 December 12)

Nem sokára vége az évnek ....


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

1


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

2


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

3


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

4


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

5


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

6


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

7


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

8


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

9


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

10


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

11


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

12


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

13


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

14


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

15


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

16


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

17


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

18


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

15


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

19


----------



## Dóra+8012 (2018 December 12)

20


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Koszi a lehetoseget!


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Koszi a lehetoseget!


Aranyosi Ervin: Szeresd Onmagad

El egy ember itt a Foldon,


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Aranyosi Ervin: Szeresd Onmagad
> 
> El egy ember itt a Foldon,


akit szeretned kellene!
Am akarva, - vagy akartlan,


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> akit szeretned kellene!
> Am akarva, - vagy akartlan,


- de megis harcolsz ellene!


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> - de megis harcolsz ellene!


El itt egy ember, akit ismersz, 
- vagy ugy hiszed, hogy ismered!


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> El itt egy ember, akit ismersz,
> - vagy ugy hiszed, hogy ismered!


De oly sok mindent nem tudsz rola, 
hiaba van mindig veled!


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> De oly sok mindent nem tudsz rola,
> hiaba van mindig veled!


Neha tiszteled, nagyra tartod,
maskor szidod, mert oktalan,


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Neha tiszteled, nagyra tartod,
> maskor szidod, mert oktalan,


es nem vagy kepes kiismeri,
- szived ezert boldogtalan.


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> es nem vagy kepes kiismeri,
> - szived ezert boldogtalan.


Neha meglep, hogy mire kepes,
maskor bosszant, mert keptelen.


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Neha meglep, hogy mire kepes,
> maskor bosszant, mert keptelen.


Nem latja at sajat vilagat,
s megis vonzza a vegtelen.


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Nem latja at sajat vilagat,
> s megis vonzza a vegtelen.


Vagyik a penzre, gazdagsagra,
s valora valtja almait.


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Vagyik a penzre, gazdagsagra,
> s valora valtja almait.


Am nem tudja, lelket mi hajtja,
a szive melyen, mi lakik?


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Am nem tudja, lelket mi hajtja,
> a szive melyen, mi lakik?


Kivulre nez, s belulre nem lat,
lelke meg mindig kis gyerek.


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Kivulre nez, s belulre nem lat,
> lelke meg mindig kis gyerek.


Masoknak hisz,- milyennek latjak,
- csak masok altal ismered!


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Masoknak hisz,- milyennek latjak,
> - csak masok altal ismered!


Kezdd el szeretni ezt az embert,
kezdd el szeretni onmagad!


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Kezdd el szeretni ezt az embert,
> kezdd el szeretni onmagad!


Ha elveszited hited mmagadban,
hidd el, hogy semmid sem marad!


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Ha elveszited hited mmagadban,
> hidd el, hogy semmid sem marad!


Tudnod kell azt, kulonleges vagy,
nincs a vilagon mas, ilyen!


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Tudnod kell azt, kulonleges vagy,
> nincs a vilagon mas, ilyen!


Fedezd fel vegre ezt a lelket,
s engedd, hogy boldogga tegyen.


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Fedezd fel vegre ezt a lelket,
> s engedd, hogy boldogga tegyen.


Aranyosi Ervin: Szeresd Onmagad cimu verse volt


----------



## Ágileo (2018 December 12)

Ágileo írta:


> Aranyosi Ervin: Szeresd Onmagad cimu verse volt


:3


----------



## robi90 (2018 December 13)

NYUGALOM MERE JÁRSZ


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

Ez nagyon nagy segítség. Köszi szépen!


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"Mégiscsak létezik valami titokzatos törvény, valami mélyebb igazságszolgáltatás, ami az átláthatatlan eseményeket és történeteket renddé alakítja." (Tóth Krisztina)


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"Az ember nem lehet másképpen boldog, csak úgy, hogy a jelent élvezi és nem töri fejét azon, ami lesz." (Lev Tolsztoj)


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"A korrupció az, amiből mi kimaradunk." Hofi Géza


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"Az életben a legnehezebb a szívet meg az észt rábírni, hogy ugyanazt akarják." Woody Allen


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"Merő káosz az élet (...). Az érzelmek oly kiszámíthatatlanok. Hogyan maradhat valaki negyven évig házas? Ez sokkalta csodálatosabb, mint a Vörös-tenger kettéválása." Woody Allen


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"Aki minősít, egyben önmaga képét is felvázolja, saját igénye, ízlése, érdeklődése, érzékenysége irányát." Szabó Magda


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"Az ember éli az életét, nem beszéli." Szabó Magda


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"Ha nem az évek múlásával mérnénk magunkat, hanem cselekedeteinkkel. Fura helyzet volna. Egy 50 éves csecsemő és egy 20 éves bölcs "öreg"." Lázár Ervin


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"Sohasem kötök nyakkendőt. Sőt a cipőmet sem tisztítom, csak hetente egyszer. Ezek felesleges dolgok. Külsőségek. A szív az első... Értitek? A szív!" Lázár Ervin


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"A lelki kötelékek közül azok bizonyulnak a legtisztábbnak és legtartósabbnak, amelyek egyetlen pillantás nyomán fogantak." Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

''Más voltam én már mint gyerek,
Mást láttam mint a többiek,
S ha marta szívem vágy s panasz,
Nem volt egyszerű tavasz,
Nekem már akkor más habú
Forrásokon buggyant a bú,
Lelkem más dalra volt vidám
S szerelmem is - merő magány." Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"Máglyát gyújtottam én
Minden emlék tüzén,
Ért sok bánat, öröm,
Agyő, megköszönöm.
Régi szerelmekért
Sírni ugyan mit ér,
Mindent, mindent, ha kell,
Elölről kezdek el.-2 Edith Piaf


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"Akarni kell a jót,
S a rossz a múltba hull." Edith Piaf


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"Az ambíció valójában hatalomvágy."





*Samuel Taylor Coleridge*


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"Az orvoslás eredendően egy önzetlen, altruista törekvés, melynek lényege, hogy az embereken segítsünk és így tovább, mégis, ma már az egész üzlet, ami azt illeti, a legnagyobb üzlet a világon. Ami komoly gond, mert ha így van, akkor adódik a kérdés, hogy mi a cél? Segíteni az embereken, vagy pénzt keresni?" Robin Cook


----------



## AndreaRita (2018 December 17)

"Az a nagyobb bolond, akit egy másik bolond bolonddá tehet." Robin Cook


----------



## robi90 (2018 December 17)

MÉG EGYET


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

igen


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

igen


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

jó


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

3


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

4


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

5


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

6


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

7


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

8


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

9


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

10


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

11


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

12


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

13


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

14


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

15


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

16


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

17


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

18


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

19


----------



## fantom69 (2018 December 19)

20


----------



## susiekissne (2018 December 19)

Happy


----------



## susiekissne (2018 December 19)

Mindjárt itt a karácsony, pihenjünk is!


----------



## susiekissne (2018 December 19)

Ki hova megy szilveszterezni?


----------



## susiekissne (2018 December 19)

Nekünk még nincs ötletünk. Talán csak besétálunk a városba koccintani!


----------



## robi90 (2018 December 19)

ENNEK A VILÁGAN


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

Kellemes ünnepeket


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

Csak én vagyok beteg mindig az ünnepek előtt?


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

9 nap és itt az év utolsó napja


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

8x8 az 64


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

hétfő hetiben


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

kedd kedviben


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

szerda szeriben


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

csütörtök csűriben


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

péntek pitvarában


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

szombat szobájában


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

vasárnap az Isten házában


----------



## robi90 (2018 December 21)

KARÁCSONYI


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
Jozsef Attila


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A világ, amelyben élünk, nem abszolút értelemben létezik, hanem csupán a valóság modellje.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A világ olyan, amilyen, soha nem volt tökéletes (...). De hogy részt veszünk-e a létrontásban vagy nem, az már teljesen tőlünk függ.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

2x2 néha 5


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A világ mindannyiunknak ugyanaz: a jó meg a rossz, a bűn meg az ártatlanság párosan jár benne.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

Mi, emberek mindig szeretnénk valami jelét kapni annak, hogy van egy másik világ.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A világ egy katasztrófa, ami önmaga bekövetkezésére vár.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

Ma már tudom, hogy a világ sokkal nagyobb, mint amekkorának kiskoromban hittem, de a nagyvilágnál is nagyobb az emberi szív.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

Csak alkatrészek vagyunk egy önmagát építő, fejlődő gépezetben, ami az emberi lelket akarja összezúzni.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

Annyi jeles és derék dolog van egyidejűleg a világon, mégsem találkoznak össze.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A végső határ mindig feltüzelte az ember képzeletét, de mi élünk először olyan korban, amikor az emberiség valóra váltotta az álmot, és kilépett a világűrbe; a jövő útján megtett egy millimétert a végtelen felé.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A világ egy bolondokháza, és nincs ezzel semmi baj, mert mindig is az volt, és mindig is az lesz.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

Az ipari forradalom óta úgy bántunk a világgal, mint egy hotelszobával, amelyben mi vagyunk a rocksztárok.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

Amíg nem szokunk le arról, hogy eldobáljuk a rakétákat és az űrjárműveket, az űr nem lesz igazán a miénk.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A zene minden más művészettel ellentétben az időben szerveződik, a megszólalástól az eltűnésig tart, e kettő között feszül.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A katasztrofális musicalek olyanok, mint a domboldalról lezúduló, sofőr nélküli, elszabadult kamionok. Képtelenség lefékezni, és visszafordítani azokat a monstrumokat.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A zene híd a föld és a menny között.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A szavak ébresztik fel az elmét. A dallam a szívet.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A muzsika (...) össze tudja kötni az embereket: hatására különböző világnézetű emberek kapaszkodnak össze egy koncerten. A politika meg szétválaszt.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

Az a zene szól benned, amelyre hangolva vagy. És az igazi zene mindig szép és biztató és boldogító. Az már nem zene, ami nem dob fel, nem gyönyörködtet, nem tölt el örömmel, hogy élni - ha nehéz is, de - jó!


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A zene és a költészet egytestvérek.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A zene leírva nem más, mint szavak dallamára táncoló tintapötty.


----------



## Korgocska (2018 December 22)

A zene öröm, semmi másért nincs a világon, csakis az élvezetért.


----------



## robi90 (2018 December 23)

KELLEMES ÜNEPPEKET


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

“Az ember végül rádöbben, hogy egész életében csak az volt az igazán értékes, örömteli és jó, amikor szeretett. És szerették.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

“Ott,ahol mindig gondolnak rád, oda mindig visszatérhetsz!”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

“Amikor boldog vagy,élvezed a zenét. De, amikor szomorú vagy, megérted, hogy miről szól a dalszöveg.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

“A remény az, amitől a lehetetlen lehetségessé válik.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

“Ami a múltba röpít, az az emlék, s ami a jövőbe, az az álom.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

“Akadnak történetek, karácsonyi mesék, amelyeket úgy őrzünk, mint a dobozba rejtett füzéreket és színes üvegdíszeket, hogy azután minden évben elővegyük és megcsodáljuk őket.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

“Az elszórt csillogások a félhomályban, mintha valamire készülődnének, valamit ígérnének-mintha máris karácsony lenne.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

A karácsony legjelentősebb, leginkább lélekemelő ajándéka az egymást boldogító együttlét.


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

A karácsony az örömforrások svédasztala.


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

A karácsony a csodák időszaka, ilyenkor minden lehetségesnek tűnik.


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

“Karácsony nem az ész, hanem a szív ünnepe. És a szív érzi, hogy azok is ott állnak veled a karácsonyfa körül, akiket a szemeddel nem látsz és az eszeddel nem hiszel.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

“Ezt teszi a karácsonyfa. Furcsa kis érzelemkapukat nyit meg az emberben.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

Az emberek azért örülnek a karácsonynak, mert tudják, hogy akkor jön el a csodák ideje.


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 24)

Álmodik a fenyőfácska
odakinn az erdőn.
Ragyogó lesz a ruhája, 
ha az ünnep eljön.


----------



## robi90 (2018 December 24)

BOLDOG KARÁCSONT


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Karácsonyest, nyugalmas este,
szemünk a friss havon mereng;
és lelkünk bánattal övezve
ki tudja merre, merre leng?"
Szabó Lőrinc


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Szent karácsony beköszöntött,
pompázatos ruhát öltött.
Oly szaporán, mint a zápor,
ezer csillag hull a fáról."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"A szívem mélyén mindig karácsony van. A szívemben rejtegetett zug, ahova visszajárok örülni, maga a karácsony."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Egy ajándék éppen annyit ér, amennyi szeretettel kiválasztották."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Az emberek azért örülnek a karácsonynak, mert tudják, hogy akkor jön el a csodák ideje."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Karácsonykor az ember mindig hisz egy kissé a csodában, nemcsak te és én, hanem az egész világ, az emberiség, amint mondják, hiszen ezért van az ünnep, mert nem lehet a csoda nélkül élni."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Kívánd, hogy mindaz, amit ma éjjel gondoltál,
ugyanúgy igaz legyen holnap s holnapután!
Kívánj igazi ünnepet, kívánj igazabb életet,
békés karácsonyt mindenkinek!"


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Kívánok neked az ablakodba fényeket,
a fényhez szép csendeket,
a csendhez tiszta vágyakat,
s a vágyhoz mindig társakat"


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Sokkal értékesebb a magad alkotta ajándék. - Amíg készíted, mindig arra gondolsz, akié lesz. Nem egy pillanat csak, amíg megveszed, hanem hosszú órák, esték, amíg elkészülsz. Ezalatt beépül az ajándékba a szereteted is."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"A karácsony nem csak egy nap, nem lehet csak egy nap, nem múlik a huszonnegyedik óra leteltével. Mert a karácsony egy érzés. A szeretet érzése."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Karácsonyi ajándék ötleteim:
az ellenségednek megbocsátás,
az ellenfelednek türelem,
a barátodnak szeretet,
a partnerednek szívesség,
mindenkinek jóindulat,
minden gyermeknek egy jó példa,
magadnak tisztelet."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Ne a hóban, csillagokban,
Ne ünnepi foszlós kalácson,
Ne díszített fákon, hanem
A szívekben legyen karácsony!"


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"De jó volna mindent, mindent
Elfeledni,
De jó volna játszadozó
Gyermek lenni.
Igaz hittel, gyermek szívvel
A világgal
Kibékülni,
Szeretetben üdvözülni."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Az ünnep csak úgy szép, ha képes vagyok szeretni még,
mert nincs karácsony, ha magam bezárom, és nem teszem ki eléd."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Minden szívből szóló karácsonyi énekben, a kandalló ropogásában és melegében, az ünnepi ebéd közben, a beszélgetésben és nevetésben, minden képeslapban, amit egy barát vagy a család küldött, minden, amit ebből meghallunk, és ami elgondolkodtat bennünket, az maga a szeretet."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Karácsony készül, emberek!
Szépek és tiszták legyetek!
Súroljátok föl lelketek,
csillogtassátok kedvetek,
legyetek újra gyermekek
hogy emberek lehessetek!"


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Legyen veled Karácsony Angyala,
legyen áldás és ünnep az Ünnep,
szeretet simítsa lelkedet,
mikor a csengők megcsendülnek."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Hiába keresed a feldíszített fán
nem találod meg a megvásárolt ajándékokban
nincs belesütve a bejglibe és mézeskalácsba
nem foglal helyet az ünnepien terített asztalnál

egy helyen létezik
onnan árad ki
felragyogtatva a csillagokat is
fényével áthat
melegébe ölel

az a pont a világ közepe

szívnek nevezik."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Hóban ébred majd az ünnep,
Minden percben nevet ránk.
Tud-e bármi szebbet adni,
Mint a békés nagyvilág?"


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Szép Tündérország támad föl szívemben
Ilyenkor decemberben. 
A szeretetnek csillagára nézek, 
Megszáll egy titkos, gyönyörű igézet, 
Ilyenkor decemberben."


----------



## Nihilchan92 (2018 December 25)

"Harang csendül,
Ének zendül,
Messze zsong a hálaének,
Az én kedves kis falumban
Karácsonykor
Magába száll minden lélek"


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 25)

“Őrzünk néhány olyan pillanatot, melyet, ha újra átélhetnénk, éveinket adnánk cserébe érte.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 25)

Egy jó naphoz, mi más kell, mint jó kedv?


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 25)

“ Minél inkább becsülöd és csodálod az életet, annál több ünnepelnivaló lesz benne.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 25)

” Egy csodás pillanatot úgy lehet meghálálni, ha kiélvezzük azt.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 25)

“Az igazi érzelem nem kér helyet a szívedben...csupán elfoglalja azt.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 25)

“A gyerekek azért látják a varázslatot, mert keresik.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 25)

“Amíg van energiánk, az életünk maga a szépség és sajnálatos volna nem kihasználni azt.”


----------



## Bíró Glória (2018 December 25)

“A legszebb dolgokat nem tudjuk elmondani, csak együtt átélni.”


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

1


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

2


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

3


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

4


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

5


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

6


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

7


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

8


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

9


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

10


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

11


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

12


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

13


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

14


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

15


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

16


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

17


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

18


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

19


----------



## Kiss Panni77 (2018 December 25)

20


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

1


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

2


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

3


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

4


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

5


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

6


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

7


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

8


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

9


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

10


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

11


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

12


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

13


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

14


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

15


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

16


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

17


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

18


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

19


----------



## Gyurkovics Péter (2018 December 25)

20


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

1


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

2


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

3


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

4


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

5


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

6


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

7


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

8


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

9


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

10


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

11


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

12


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

13


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

14


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

15


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

16


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

17


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)

18


----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)




----------



## dorcsi0712 (2018 December 26)




----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)

Csütörtök


----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)

123


----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)

456


----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)




----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)




----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)

dec27


----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)




----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)

...mégegy


----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)




----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)




----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)

11


----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)

12...


----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)




----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)




----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)

15


----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)

...


----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)

))


----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)

18


----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)




----------



## davehuh (2018 December 27)




----------



## GHMònika (2018 December 27)

10


----------



## GHMònika (2018 December 27)

11


----------



## GHMònika (2018 December 27)

12


----------



## GHMònika (2018 December 27)

13


----------



## GHMònika (2018 December 27)

14


----------



## GHMònika (2018 December 27)

15


----------



## GHMònika (2018 December 27)

16


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 27)

11


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 27)

Kell nekem az a 20 coment


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 27)

Kerlek szepen titeket segitsetek


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 December 27)

Patrick toth írta:


> Kerlek szepen titeket segitsetek


Küldtem üzenetet, ettől többet nem segíthetünk. A hozzászólásokat neked kell megírni. Ráadásul a 20 nem olyan katasztrófa.


----------



## robi90 (2018 December 28)

itt a szilveszter pár nap és buli


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

Igy vann


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

1


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

2


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

4


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

Meg


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

Lessz


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

Az


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

Nem


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

Sokara


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

11


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

12


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

13


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

Na fene en nem ertem ezt a komenteket


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

15


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

16


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

Jo


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

17


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

18


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

19


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

20


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

Koszonjuk szépen


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

A


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

B


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

C


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

D


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

E


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

F


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

G


----------



## Patrick toth (2018 December 28)

H


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

1.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

2.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

3.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

4.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

5.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

6.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

7.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

8.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

9.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

10.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

Sok hasznos dolog van itt! 11.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

Jó dolog itt keresgélni!  12.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

Sok a segítőkész ember!  13.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

Már máskor is találtam a tanításhoz anyagokat! 14.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

Remélem, hogy hasznos tag lehetek!  15.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

Jó lesz majd beletanulni!  16.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

Jó, hogy van ez a közösség!  17.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 December 28)

TMagdi írta:


> Jó lesz majd beletanulni!  16.


No, még 4 és kész is vagy.


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

Köszönöm szépen! 18


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

Ennek nagyon örülök!


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

Ez szuper!


----------



## TMagdi (2018 December 28)

Hurrá!


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Próbálom összegyűjteni a hozzászólásokat 1.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Kicsit fura, de csak meglesz 2.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Kellemes ünnepeket kivánok mindenkinek! 3.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Boldog új évet is  4.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Lassan meglesz ez 5.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Ez azért kell, mert nem vagyok robot? 6.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Nem vagyok robot 7.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Én a robot  8.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget 9.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Ismét köszönöm 10.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Hajrá Fradi 11.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Mindjárt év vége  12.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Várom a következőt 13.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

A 20. Után várni kell 2 napot? 14.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Akkoris, ha 2012-es a regisztrálás? 15.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Már nem sok van hátra 16.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Valahogy csak meglesz 17.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Érzem én, hogy lehetett volna értelmesebben is 18.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Bocsánat érte 19.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, megvan a 20.


----------



## Atika135 (2018 December 29)

Hacsak el nem számoltam 21.


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

Most


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

regisztráltam.


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

így


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

új


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

tag


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

lettem.


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

Köszönöm


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

a


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

befogadást.


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

Nagyon


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

nagyon


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

szeretek


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

olvasni


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

Ez


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

a


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

kedvenc


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

hobbym.


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

Köszönöm


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

mégegyszer.


----------



## Andrási-Szász Judit (2018 December 29)

!!!!!


----------



## snail133 (2018 December 29)

iuiuiuiui


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

krakrakra


----------



## snail133 (2018 December 29)

szia Andi!!!!!


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

frufru


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

szia


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

mi a helyzet?


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

ki vagy?


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

hello


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

itt vagy?


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

ki


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

viszi


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

le


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

kutyát?


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

én


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

a


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

pizzát


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

Sziasztok csak most regisztráltam.


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

várom...


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

Én nem jártam


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

Már


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

Kanadában


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

de


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

azonban barátaink


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

éltek kinn régen


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

sokat meséltek az élményeikről


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

bejártak sok helyet


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

nem


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

amit röpke 2 év alatt tudtak


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

kapkodják


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

beszámolóik óta


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

egyik vágyam


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

el...


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

hogy eljussak a Niagara vízeséshez


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

ki


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

és a Banff Nemzeti Parkba


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

érti


----------



## Hubay Andrea (2018 December 29)

ezt?!


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

remélem pár éven belül, sikerül eljutnom.


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

anno hoztak


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

juharszirupot


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

és mesélték


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

a készítésének a folyamatát.


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

sajnos azóta sem


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

sikerült eredetit szereznem.


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

Egy szó mint száz


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

jó lenne ha a következő adagot


----------



## horvgabr (2018 December 29)

magam szerezhetném meg.


----------



## robi90 (2018 December 29)

MINDJÁRT ÉV VÉGE.....


----------



## Jónás Viktória (2018 December 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## Jónás Viktória (2018 December 30)

B.U.É.K.


----------



## Jónás Viktória (2018 December 30)

Kellemes új évet kívánok!


----------



## Jónás Viktória (2018 December 30)

Jó pihenést!


----------



## Jónás Viktória (2018 December 30)

Szép napot!


----------



## Bimbam123 (2018 December 30)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


1


----------



## Bimbam123 (2018 December 30)

2


----------



## Bimbam123 (2018 December 30)

Bimbam123 írta:


> 2


3


----------



## Bimbam123 (2018 December 30)

4


Bimbam123 írta:


> 3


----------



## Jónás Viktória (2018 December 30)

Hali.


----------



## Bimbam123 (2018 December 30)

Bimbam123 írta:


> 4


5


----------



## Bimbam123 (2018 December 30)

6


----------



## Jónás Viktória (2018 December 30)




----------



## Jónás Viktória (2018 December 30)

Kellemes


----------



## Jónás Viktória (2018 December 30)

Békés


----------



## Bimbam123 (2018 December 30)

7


----------



## Jónás Viktória (2018 December 30)

Ünnepeket


----------



## Bimbam123 (2018 December 30)

8


----------



## Jónás Viktória (2018 December 30)

Ünnepeket


----------



## Bimbam123 (2018 December 30)

9


----------



## Jónás Viktória (2018 December 30)

Kívánok


----------



## Bimbam123 (2018 December 30)

10


----------



## elek vagyok (2018 December 30)

bertomi írta:


> Sziasztok. Én sem férek hozzá kotta, szinti stylusok topikhoz és még van 1 pár ami nem megy nálam.


Én is


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

1


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

2


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

3


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

4


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

5


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

6


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

7


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

8


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

9


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

10


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

11


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

12


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

13


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

14


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

15


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

16


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

17


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

18


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

19


----------



## Lau8096 (2019 Január 1)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Január 2)

Mindenkinek Köszönöm egész évi munkáitokat ,segítségeiteket és Nagyon Boldog Újévet kívánok minden kedves zenész kollégának és persze az oldal üzemeltetőinek. !!!


----------



## robi90 (2019 Január 2)

*Nem igaz, nem igaz*
*Verse 1:*
Hallod-e hogy mit beszélnek rólunk,
Azt mondják hogy nem szeretsz te már,
Suttogják hogy éjszakákba járkálsz,
Hogy védhetném hát így az én babám

A bizalom olyan mint a vadvirág,
Kívülről gyönyörű mégsem nyúlsz hozzá,
És ha egyszer megszúrja a kezedet,
A lelkedben is túl mély sebet ejt

*Refrén:*
Nem igaz nem igaz semmi nem igaz,
Esküszöm az életemre semmi nem igaz,
Nem igaz nem igaz,
Arcukon a grimasz,
És megpróbálnak átvágni

Nem igaz nem igaz semmi nem igaz,
Esküszöm az életemre semmi nem igaz,
Nem igaz nem igaz,
Arcukon a grimasz,
Csak megpróbálnak átvágni


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

1


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

2


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

3


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

4


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

5


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

6


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

7


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

8


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

9


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

10


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

11


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

12


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

13


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

14


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

15


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

16


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

17


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

18


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

19


----------



## Pipacska67 (2019 Január 2)

20


----------



## kisboszi73 (2019 Január 2)

BarathBetti írta:


> Vagy Cassandra Clare könyveit?


Várom a folytatásokat


----------



## epresi mihályné (2019 Január 3)




----------



## epresi mihályné (2019 Január 3)

Pipacska67 írta:


> 12


7


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

1


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

2


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

3


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

4


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

5


----------



## epresi mihályné (2019 Január 3)

8


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

6


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

1


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

2


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

3


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

4


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

5


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

6


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

7


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

7


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

8


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

9


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

8


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

9


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

10


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

11


----------



## epresi mihályné (2019 Január 3)

9


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

12


----------



## epresi mihályné (2019 Január 3)




----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

13


----------



## epresi mihályné (2019 Január 3)

Hány kell még?


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

14


----------



## epresi mihályné (2019 Január 3)

Azt honnan tudom?


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

10


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

15


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

11


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

16


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

17


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

18


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

12


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

19


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

13


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

14


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

15


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

16


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

17


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

18


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

19


----------



## veghzs88 (2019 Január 3)

20


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Január 3)

epresi mihályné írta:


> Azt honnan tudom?


Még 8 kell! Szójátékokból töröltem mindet! Nem olvastad el a topik szabályzatát! Egyébként nevedre kattintva látod a hozzászólásaid számát.


----------



## omara85 (2019 Január 3)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Január 4)

szép napot kivánok.


----------



## epresi mihályné (2019 Január 4)

Köszönöm! Önnek is szépet!


----------



## robi90 (2019 Január 4)

epresi mihályné írta:


> Köszönöm! Önnek is szépet!


Nagyon kőszőnőm


----------



## a1983 (2019 Január 4)

1


----------



## a1983 (2019 Január 4)

2


----------



## a1983 (2019 Január 4)

3


----------



## a1983 (2019 Január 4)

4


----------



## a1983 (2019 Január 4)

5


----------



## a1983 (2019 Január 4)

6


----------



## a1983 (2019 Január 4)

7


----------



## a1983 (2019 Január 4)

8


----------



## B-L.Ágica (2019 Január 4)

Köszönöm


----------



## a1983 (2019 Január 4)

9


----------



## a1983 (2019 Január 4)

Üdv mindenkinek és köszi!


----------



## B-L.Ágica (2019 Január 4)

4


----------



## B-L.Ágica (2019 Január 4)

Köszi


----------



## B-L.Ágica (2019 Január 4)

_Ha tudsz, segíts másokon. Ha nem, legalább ne árts nekik. (Dalai láma)_


----------



## B-L.Ágica (2019 Január 4)

_Minden jó emberi kapcsolat a kölcsönösen kinyilvánított együttérzésen és szereteten alapszik. Erre épül a boldogság. (Dalai láma)_


----------



## B-L.Ágica (2019 Január 4)

_Bármit is akarsz az életben, azért akarod, mert szereted. Gondolkozz ezen egy pillanatig. Nem akarsz olyan dolgokat, amiket nem szeretsz, ugye? Minden ember csak azt akarja, amit szeret. (Rhonda Byrne)_


----------



## B-L.Ágica (2019 Január 4)

_Sokan közülünk úgy járják életük útját, hogy nincsenek tudatában a lépteiknek. Mivel azt hisszük, hogy a boldogság nem itt, hanem a jövőben vár ránk, megszoktuk, hogy folyton rohanjunk. Ezért olyan fontos, hogy időnként megálljunk. (Thich Nhat Hanh)_


----------



## B-L.Ágica (2019 Január 4)

Az igazi szeretet ajándék: nem kérheted, és nem is követelheted, ahogyan ő sem kér, és nem követel semmit. Van, ha életre hívod; és nincs, ha elvárod, hogy legyen. Földi eszköznek semmi hatalma felette.


----------



## robi90 (2019 Január 5)

Itt a hét vége végre....


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

200


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

199


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

198


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

197


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

196


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

195


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

194


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

193


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

192


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

191


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

190


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

189


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

188


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

187


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

186


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

185


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

184


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

183


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

W


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

W


----------



## 139 (2019 Január 6)

W


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

A gyógyteakészítés általános szabályai.



A gyógyteák nagy részét forrázással készítjük. Egy csapott evőkanálnyi (3 gramm ) teafüvet forrázzanak le 2,5 dl vízzel, fedjék le, hagyják állni 15 percig utána szűrjék le, langyosan fogyasszák. Gyökereket, kérgeket, mint pl. a mezei katáng, vagy a gyermekláncfű gyökere 2-3 percig főzzük. A mezei zsurlót is főzni kell 2-3 percig a forrázás helyett. Bizonyos terméseket hideg áztatással készítünk. A csipkebogyót 5-6 óráig kell hideg vízben áztatni, míg a fagyöngyöt 12 óráig, lehetőleg mész mentes vízben. A gyógyteákat mindig frissen készítsék. Nem szabad a tea készítéshez fém eszközöket használni. A legjobb a vászonszűrő, vagy ha nincs akkor a műanyag is megteszi. Édesítést nem ajánlok, legfeljebb egy kevés mézet.



Szabó György - Bükki füvesember


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

JANUÁR 

Megfázás, nátha, influenza


A megfázás hónapja a Január. A nátha teái a menta, bodza, hársfa, kakukkfű, szurokfű, kamilla, ezekből kell felváltva inni hetente 2-3 alkalommal. A megfázás esetén keverhetik őket, naponta három csészével igyanak. A hónap közepén vegyenek nyugtató, stresszoldó fürdőt, illatos rozmaringból, kamillából, zsályából. Az év kezdetére egy immunerősítő, megelőző teakúrát is ajánlok: január utolsó hetében igyanak meg minden nap egy csésze immunerősítő kakukkfű teát. Bükki füvesember


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

A jiaogulan (Gynostemma pentaphyllum) szaponintartalma négyszerese az ázsiai ginszengének, s erősebb hatásúnak is tartják. Baktériumellenes és gyulladáscsökkentő hatású, használható a vérnyomás beállítására, az immunrendszer serkentésére, fokozza a zsíranyagcserét, csökkenti a koleszterinszintet, erősíti a szervezetet.


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

A cserepes büdöske csodát tesz a konyhakertjével

Ha a kertben a lehető legkevesebb vegyszert szeretne alkalmazni, vesse be a büdöskét a kártevők ellen. Néhány cserép az uborka, paradicsom, burgonya, káposztafélék közelébe és a tetvek elkerülik a növényeket. A tetvek nem szeretik a büdöske illatát.


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

*Érdemes minden szobába egy pohár ecetes sót tenni*

Ha rosszul érzi magát pedig nincs szervi problémája, orvosilag egészségesnek mondható, előfordulhat, hogy a lakásban található negatív energiák okozhatják a problémát.

Így szabadulhat meg tőlük:

Tegyen 50 ml fehér ecetet, 1 kiskanál granulált sót és 150 ml tiszta vizet egy pohárba, jól keverje össze és helyezze 24 órára olyan helyre a lakásban, ahol a legtöbb időt szokta tölteni.

Ha a só felemelkedik a víz felszínére, megtörtént a tisztítási folyamat


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

*A hét csakra speciális hely testünkön, ahol különösen érezzük energiáinkat, ahol felvesszük és feldolgozzuk a külvilág impulzusait*


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

*A csakrák testünk erőközpontjai, melyek olyan összefüggő rendszert alkotnak, mint a naprendszerünk.*


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

"A lényeg a csakrák lépcsőzetes, fokonkénti elrendezettsége, mely csakrák fokonkénti kapcsolódási pontjai a levélszerű, virágszerű elrendezettségükben bevonzzák, becsatolják az illető csakra, csokrára jellemző élő - , és életerőket. 

Eképpen vállanak éltető és élő - élet erőinkké."


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

*A koronacsakra a csakrarendszer legmagasabb minősége, a hetedik síkja, európai szóhasználattal talán a hetedik mennyország elnevezéssel rokonítható.*


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

*Holdkő*

Leginkább a rák, Bak, Halak csillagjegy szülötteinek ajánlott.

Kapcsolódó csakra: keresztcsonti(szex) csakra, torok csakra.

Az ásványnak tulajdonított hatás: Erősíti az intuíciót, elmélyíti az érzéseket, fogékonnyá tesz a sugallatokra. Kiegyensúlyozza a hormonális ciklusokat, segít menstruáció közben, szülés után, és a klimax idején fellépő problémákra is jó hatással van


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

*Jade (citrom)*

Leginkább a *Rák, Mérleg, Vízöntő, Szűz, Halak* csillagjegy szülötteinek ajánlott.

Kapcsolódó csakra: *keresztcsonti(szex) csakra, szív csakra*.

Az ásványnak tulajdonított hatás:

Egyensúlyt teremt a nyugalom és az aktivitás között. Leépíti az előítéleteket, kedvet csinál a játékos önmegvalósításhoz. Jó hatással van az idegrendszerre, a vese és a mellékvese működésére, a vízháztartásra, a sav-bázis és ásványianyag háztartásra


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

*Malachit*

Leginkább a *Bak, Bika, Mérleg, Skorpió, Vízöntő* csillagjegyek szülötteinek ajánlott.

Kapcsolódó csakra: *szív csakra.*

Az ásványnak tulajdonított hatás:

Kalandos, intenzív életvitelre ösztönöz, mélyebbé teszi az érzelmi életet, átsegít a szexuális nehézségeken. Fejleszti a képzelőerőt és a döntőképességet. Serkenti az agyat, a májat, méregtelenít, segít a reumán, a görcsökön, és a menstruációs panaszokon.


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

Zoizit (rubin-zoizit)

Méregtelenít, semlegesíti a gyomorsavtúltengést és enyhíti a gyulladást. Erősíti az immunrendszert, regenerálja a szöveteket, jótékonyan hat a szívre, a lépre, a hasnyálmirigyre és a tüdőre. Hathatós segítség komoly betegség,műtétek utáni lábadozás után,mert gyorsan és erőteljesen regenerál.


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

A féldrágakövek használata kortól-nemtől függetlenül mindenkire üdítően hat. Kisgyermekek, terhesség, komolyabb betegségek esetén is használhatóak, amikor más terápiák (fitoterápia, aromaterápia) esetleg veszéllyel járhatnak, vagy amikor bizonytalanok vagyunk hogyan segítsünk szeretteinken. A megfelelő, vagy a tetszést kiváltó kövek finom energiájukkal indítják be a szervezet öngyógyító erejét, egészséges szellemét.

_Bármilyen testi betegség esetén csak kiegészítő terápiaként alkalmazzuk a drágakőterápiát_


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

*Marokkő*

A kézbe véve, a kéz reflexzónáin keresztül hatnak szerveinkre. Hordhatjuk zsebünkben a számunkra kedves követ, köveket, így az ember és a kő energiamezői eggyé válnak egész nap, és különösen sugárzóak lehetünk.


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

*Csakraterápia*:

A csakrák harmonizálását is végezhetjük féldrágakövekkel, úgy hogy a megfelelő követ a hozzá tartozó csakrára helyezzük, vagy csak nézegetjük, kezünkbe vesszük


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

*Elixír*:

Készíthetünk gyógyító ásványvizet is, ha egy üveg vízbe dobjuk a számunkra megfelelő, kellőképpen megtisztított féldrágakövet, és benne hagyjuk néhány órát. A víz felveszi a kő rezgéseit, és ha megisszuk, a kő gyógyító rezonanciája a testünkre közvetlenül belülről hat.


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

*Masszázs*:

Szép sima nagyobb darab féldrágakövekkel masszírozhatjuk is egyes testrészeinket, például talpunkat, hasunkat, hátunkat.


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

*Ékszerek*:

Évezredes hagyománya van a drágakövek testen való viselésének. A drágakövek, nemesfémek a díszítésen túl speciális rezgéseikkel, energiamezejükkel kapcsolatba lépnek az ékszert viselő aurájával, és összesimulva felveszik egymás rezonanciáját. Ezért lehetséges, hogy egy ékszer megőrzi viselőjének energetikai lenyomatát, és előfordulhat, hogy


----------



## Lyzzi (2019 Január 6)

*Féldágakő fürdő*:

Tehetjük a fürdővizünkbe is a köveket, a víz kristályszerkezete magába építi a kövek energiáját, és felerősíti hatásukat. Vigyázzunk, nehogy a lefolyó beszippantsa a fürdőzés végén kedvenc köveinket.


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

BÚÉK :-


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

1


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

2


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

4


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

5


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

3


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

6


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

7


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

8


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

9 jaj de hosszúak a másodpercek


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

10


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

11


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

12


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

13


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

14


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

15


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

16


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

17


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

18 na már mindjárt


----------



## Marcsika1977 (2019 Január 8)

19 :-*


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Sziasztok Judit vagyok


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Bprol


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Véletlen elírtam a nevem regisztrációnál


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Ugyh most Juxit lettem


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

De nem is baj, jo lesz igy


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Ugy talaltam ide az oldalra hogy:


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Horgolas mintakat kerestem interneten


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Nagyon halas vagyok a forumozoknak a sok elerheto mintaert!


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Eddig csak 3 figurat keszitettem, de mar kivalasztottam az itteni kinalatbol tobb tucatot.


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Csak sajnos meg vizsgak, majd allamvizsga, szakdolgozat iras veszi el sok szabadidomet, igy keves ido jut erre a hobbyra


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Egyebkent kicsit nehez kiismerni magam az oldalon. Furcsa az elrendezese. Habar lehet csak telefonrol ilyen...


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Majd tobb temaban is szerenek itt korulnezni


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Sok erdekes forum cimet lattam


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Valamint, ha mar a honlap hivatalos nevenel tartunk...


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Nagyon szeretnek egyszer ellatogatni kanadaba!


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Megcsodalni az ottani termeszeti latnivalokat


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Kivancsi vagyok lesz-e barki aki elolvassa amiket irtam


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Kicsit olyan erzes mint a palackpostazas gyerekkoromban


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

[HIDE][/HIDE]Es most megyek meg korbenezek a horgolasos forumon


----------



## Juxit (2019 Január 8)

Es elvileg ezzel megvan a 20.
Udv, 
Juxit


----------



## dresvé (2019 Január 9)

Mi a tanács


----------



## dresvé (2019 Január 9)

Csak nem az, hogy ide írjon az ember fia amíg 20 nem lesz?


----------



## dresvé (2019 Január 9)

Picit restellem, hogy nem értelmes hozzászólásokkal gyűjtöm be a huszat,,


----------



## dresvé (2019 Január 9)

de belátható így a leggyorsabb..


----------



## dresvé (2019 Január 9)

Nos visszajövök még két tanácsért és már nem leszek tanácstalan..


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Január 9)

Juxit írta:


> Kivancsi vagyok lesz-e barki aki elolvassa amiket irtam


Hamar megöregszel ha kíváncsiskodsz


----------



## robi90 (2019 Január 11)

Kellemes hétvégét minden kinek


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(1) " Az ember fiatalon még olyannak látja a világot, amilyennek lennie kellene, nem pedig olyannak, amilyen valójában. Majd kigyógyul belőle." C.R. Zafón: Lelkek labirintusa


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(2) "Mikor hazudsz, a címzett kapzsiságát, hiúságát és hülyeségét kell figyelembe venned, nem pedig a hazugság valószínűségét." C.R. Zafón


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(3) " Az emberi lét a múlt és jövő két pontja között játszódik le." Szepes Mária


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(4) " Aki csak mondja a magáét, annak nincs szüksége barátra, testvérre, feleségre. Csak közönség kell neki." Müller Péter


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(5) "Természetes emberi tulajdonság, hogy elpusztítsuk azt, amitől félünk." L.K. Hamilton


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(6) " Sem a szerelem, sem pedig a gonosz nem képes legyőzni mindent, de a gonosz cinkelt lapokkal játszik." L.K. Hamilton


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(7) " Néha, nagy ritkán magamban beszélek. Remek tanácsokat adok magamnak. Időnként még meg is fogadom őket." L.K. Hamilton


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(8) " A könyvekben, amelyek közt nevelkedtem, láthatatlan, titkos barátokra leltem; s bár lapjaik rég elporladtak már, illatukat azóta is őrzi a kezem." C.R. Zafón


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(9) "Az embert semmi sem jellemzi olyan jól, mint az a könyv, amely legelőször rabul ejti a lelkét." C.R. Zafón


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(10) " Akit szeretsz, azért tégy meg mindent, de semmire se kényszerítsd. Engedd el, engedd a maga útját járni." Szepes Mária


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(11) " Az élet csak akkor bonyolult, ha azzá teszed magadnak." L.K. Hamilton


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(12) " Amit Isten el akart mondani az emberiségnek, azt mind odatette az orra elé, hogy észrevegye." P. Coelho


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(13) "A szomorúság annyira hozzátartozik az életemhez, hogy néha ijedség fog el, hátha el is múlhat." Palotai Boris


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(14) " Ami jó, az vagy hizlal, vagy erkölcstelen" Szilvási Lajos


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(15) "Ha valami jó, azt úgyis fölösleges fokozni, ha pedig valami rossz, az alkoholtól még rosszabb lesz." Szilvási Lajos


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(16) " Nincs is szebb dolog a házasságnál. Erre persze csak utólag jön rá az ember. A válás után." L.L. Lawrence


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(17) " Amilyen ősi, oly biztos e tapasztalat: mondd meg , mivel dicsekszel, s én megmondom, mi hiányzik leginkább belőled." C.R. Zafón


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(18) " A nők viselhetnek mindenféle szép színes ruhákat, de a kényelmes cipő a férfiak kiváltsága." L.K. Hamilton


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(19) "Ha minden más csődöt mond, bújj el. A nyulaknak bejön." L.K. Hamilton


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Szép Estét!


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

2 Csak semmi pánik


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

3. Hurrá esik a hóóóó!!!


----------



## BZsuzsi67 (2019 Január 11)

(20) " Aki jól hazudik, azt mondja a butának, amit az hallani akar. Ebben áll a nagy titok." Zafón: Lelkek labirintusa


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Világomban minden rendben van.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Szeretem az életem.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Remek a világ amiben élek!


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Most eltölt a hála. Most eltölt a béke.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Most eltölt a hit. Most eltölt a bizonyosság.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Most kifejezem a bennem élő boldogságot!!!


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Boldogságot adok, boldogságot kapok,
feltétel nélkül adok, tiszta szívvel elfogadok!!


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Megélem a jelen pillanatot
a maga teljességében.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Megélem az életem a maga teljességében.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Megélem a szeretetet a maga teljességében.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Meglátom a lehetőségeimet a maga teljességében.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Teljes vagyok, csoda vagyok,
áldást adok, áldást hozok!


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Képes vagyok a megújulásra.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Képes vagyok új életet kezdeni.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Tiszta lappal, tiszta, építő gondolatokkal,
hittel indulok.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Rálépek a bőség útjára.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Tudatosítom, hogy mekkora erő van bennem.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Isteni értékekkel töltöm fel lelkemet:
szeretettel, szépséggel, a jósággal.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

A csodák mindennaposak az életemben.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Tavasz van a szívemben, tavasz van a lelkemben!


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Tudatosítom magamban, hogy minden változás a segítőm.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Szívem tele van szeretettel.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Elengedem a kétségeket
és befogadom életembe a hitet.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Elengedem a aggodalmakat
és befogadom életembe a bizonyosságot.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Mától kezdve hittel és bizonyossággal teli,
erős, sikeres embernek látom magam,
aki képes megteremteni életében az igazi jólétet!


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 11)

Rálépek a bőség és jólét útjára.


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 12)

Mindennek eljön az ideje!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 12)

Ami késik, az nem múlik!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 12)

A hangom akkor tesz különösen vonzóvá, ha nem énekelek!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 12)

Mielőtt megszólalsz, gondold végig, szebb-e mint a csend, amit megtörsz vele.


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 12)

Ami késik, az nem múlik!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 12)

A hídon akkor kell átmenni, amikor odaérünk!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 12)

Barátok jönnek, mennek, az ellenségek meg gyűlnek!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 12)

A remény hal meg utoljára!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 12)

A szépség belülről fakad!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 12)

A szerencsében sose bízz!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 12)

Minden csoda 3 napig tart!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 12)

A gödrök első számú törvénye: ha benne vagy, ne áss tovább!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 12)

Azzá válunk, amire a legtöbbet gondolunk!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 13)

A gondolkodás az élet megrontója!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 13)

A türelem rózsát terem!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 13)

A bolond és a gyerek őszinte!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 13)

A kis dolgok nagy dolgok!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 13)

Ajándék lónak ne nézd a fogát!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 13)

Az el nem vetett mag sose kel ki!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 13)

Amikor szeretet sugárzol, szeretetben részesülsz!


----------



## Aqua_vitae1 (2019 Január 13)

Van valami amit tényleg szeretek és boldoggá tesz! És ez milliószor jobb, mintha gazdaggá tenne!


----------



## piszvas (2019 Január 13)

úgybizony


----------



## piszvas (2019 Január 13)

hoppárézimi


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 13)

csodálatos


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 13)

Csodálatos az élet körforgása.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 13)

Aqua_vitae1 írta:


> Mindennek eljön az ideje!


Természetes törvény.


----------



## piszvas (2019 Január 14)

Ibrikszné Dobák Mária írta:


> Természetes törvény.


természeti törvény nap után másik nap


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

ez bizony


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

egy hasznos


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

oldal


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

szerencsére


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

és még a nap is süt!


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

ami még szerencsésebb


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

42


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

az élet értelme


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

elég színes ez a fórum


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

próbálok hasznosabb dolgokat is írni


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

mert ez így elég unalmas lehet a kívülállóknak


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

és miért zöld a smille?


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

lehet nincs jól


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

pedig a tanácsait elolvasnám


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

már amennsiben van


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

és nem csak irogat mint én


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

azt sem tudom, hogy hanyadikat írom


----------



## Rigli (2019 Január 14)

bár hasznosat azt tudom, hogy nem a sokadikat


----------



## Marcsello71 (2019 Január 14)

néha mókás elolvasni így is a hozzászólásokat


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

Mire rájöttem, hogy fordított időrendben jönnek a kommentek


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

Ahogy nézem itt nyugodtan el is cseveghetek önmagammal


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

És gyujtogethetem a kommenteket


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

Ahogy elnézem mondjuk várni kell 1-1 perceket


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

Erre lehetne egy plank kihívást építeni, fel percekre plank és közben kigondolja az ember


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

Hogy mit is írjon ide, hogy gyuljenek a kommentjei


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

Két pápa ül a vonaton...


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

Oké, ez elég béna volt, beismerem


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

Fel kell töltenem a kindlet


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

Azt hiszem megvan a kommentek fele


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

“Have you been to the Maldives?”


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

“She asks, when we resurface.”


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

“Don’t do that,” I say


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

“She looks at me. She wipes her mouth.”


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

“Do what?”


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

“You know I haven’t been to the Maldives,” I say.


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

“So don’t ask me if I’ve been to the Maldives.”


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

“How do I know you’ve never been to the Maldives?”


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

“She asks, and she’s not being sarcastic.”


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

“Love Quinn must be the least judgmental woman alive.”


----------



## hila01 (2019 Január 16)

Akkor ezzel 21 komment és Caroline Kepnes: Hidden bodies c könyve.


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

Moroa76 írta:


> -2


1


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

Egedi Péter írta:


> 1


2


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

hila01 írta:


> Akkor ezzel 21 komment és Caroline Kepnes: Hidden bodies c könyve.


3 igen


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

Egedi Péter írta:


> 23


4


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

Julika79 írta:


> 5


5


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

Kiss Noel Zolta írta:


> 6


6


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

Jucus0313 írta:


> Szia, elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást! Szép napot!


Én is


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

imre.szabo írta:


> Idejöttem hozzászólást gyűjteni


Szinten


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

Marokity Erika írta:


> Köszönöm


Köszönöm


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

Marokity Erika írta:


> és


Szinten


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

imre.szabo írta:


> 13


10


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

Kiss-Nagy Ildikó írta:


> 15


11


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

candles72 írta:


> 15


12


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

penelop83 írta:


> 13


13


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

penelop83 írta:


> 13


13


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

penelop83 írta:


> 14


14


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

candles72 írta:


> 15


15


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

Kiss-Nagy Ildikó írta:


> 17


17


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

imre.szabo írta:


> 18


18


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

Marokity Erika írta:


> 20


20


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

Papado Papi írta:


> 19


19


----------



## edichil (2019 Január 17)

Papado Papi írta:


> 1


21


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

1


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

2


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

3


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

4


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

5


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

6


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

7


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

8


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

9


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

10


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

11


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

12


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

13


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

14


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

15


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

16


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

17


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

18


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

19


----------



## alexise (2019 Január 17)

20


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

Összeszedném én is a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

3


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

4


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

5


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

6


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

7


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

8


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

9


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

10


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

11


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

12


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

13


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

14


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

15


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

16


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

17


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

18


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

19


----------



## madandy (2019 Január 17)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Január 17)

Jó estét kedves tagok


----------



## Tschee (2019 Január 18)

Köszönet az ötletért, és a lehetőségért is


----------



## Tschee (2019 Január 18)

01


----------



## Tschee (2019 Január 18)

02


----------



## Tschee (2019 Január 18)

03


----------



## Tschee (2019 Január 18)

04


----------



## Tschee (2019 Január 18)

05


----------



## Tschee (2019 Január 18)

06


----------



## Tschee (2019 Január 18)

07


----------



## Tschee (2019 Január 18)

08


----------



## Tschee (2019 Január 18)

09


----------



## Tschee (2019 Január 18)

10


----------



## Aniko 50 (2019 Január 19)

Jó


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

helló


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

szia


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

köszönet!


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

köszönet!


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

köszönet!


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

köszönet!


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

köszönet!


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

köszönet!


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

köszönet!


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

köszönet!


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

köszönet!


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

köszönet!


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

köszönet!


----------



## Sólyom58 (2019 Január 20)

köszönet!


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 21)

Szép kis nap ez a mai!


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 21)

Sokan sokfélék vagyunk.


----------



## Ibrikszné Dobák Mária (2019 Január 21)

Valaki szerette a Rémusz bácsi meséit?


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 21)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Január 21)

kellemes idő tőltéstt


----------



## Bettina1245 (2019 Január 22)

sziasztok


----------



## Bettina1245 (2019 Január 22)

köszönöm


----------



## Bettina1245 (2019 Január 22)

tényleg köszönöm


----------



## Bettina1245 (2019 Január 22)

még gyűjtöm a hsz-t


----------



## Bettina1245 (2019 Január 22)

már csak


----------



## Bettina1245 (2019 Január 22)

6


----------



## Bettina1245 (2019 Január 22)

2


----------



## Bettina1245 (2019 Január 22)

1


----------



## robi90 (2019 Január 23)

YAMAHA KIRÁLY


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

köszönöm


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

sziasztok


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

még


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

kell


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

pár


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

hozzá-


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

szólás


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

jó,


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

hogy


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

van


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

ez


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

a


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

topik


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

6


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

5


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

4


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

3


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

2


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

1


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 23)

4


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

A háromdienziós szekér a térfogat


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

Köszönet és sziasztok!


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

15


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

14


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

13


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

12


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

10


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

8


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

11


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

9


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

7


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

6


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

5


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

4


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

3


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

2


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

1


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

0


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

-1


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

-2


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

-3


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

-4


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

-3


----------



## petione (2019 Január 24)

-2


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

1


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

2


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

3


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

4


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

5


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

6


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

7


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

8


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

9


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

10


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

11


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

12


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

13


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

14


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

15


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

16


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

17


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

18


----------



## RenykeG_27 (2019 Január 24)

19


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

6


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

7


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

8


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

9


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

10


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

11


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

12


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

13


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

14


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

15


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

16


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

17


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

18


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

19


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

20


----------



## [email protected] (2019 Január 24)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Január 24)

KELLEMES ESTÉTT


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

1 almafa


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

2 katica


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

3.


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

4 büdösbogár


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

5 hozzászólás


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

666


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

7777777


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

8.8.8.8.8.8.8.8.


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

9.9.9.
0.0.0.
9.9.9.


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

10...10...10...10...10


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

Qq Qq Qq Qq 11.


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

Agssha 12.


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

Mmmmmm....


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

15!!!!!


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

16.......
:/


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

17 17 17 17 17 17 *


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 27)

18 81 18 81 18 81


----------



## Szi1vi (2019 Január 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 29)

1


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 29)

2


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 29)

3


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 29)

4


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 29)

4


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 29)

5


----------



## robi90 (2019 Január 29)

MÉG CSAK KEDD ISTENEM HOL A SZOMBAT?????????


----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)

énteőmitiők


----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)

eldobott kövek vagyunk,
te is.
vidd véghez, amiért jöttél.
add át, amit hoztál.


----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)

Vízszintes ajkam s függőleges ajkacskád: Megváltott Kereszt


----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)

Inkább engem hagyj el, mint magadat kedves.


----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## unikornia (2019 Január 29)




----------



## csokoltatom (2019 Január 30)

Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez


----------



## csokoltatom (2019 Január 30)

ikon?


----------



## csokoltatom (2019 Január 30)

ez is ikon?


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

6


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

7


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

8


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

9


----------



## csokoltatom (2019 Január 30)

még még soha nem elég


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

10


----------



## csokoltatom (2019 Január 30)

nem 10 az


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

11


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

12


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

13


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

14


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

15


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

16


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

17


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

18


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

19


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

20


----------



## Borga András (2019 Január 30)

,


----------



## pikírtke_a_vad (2019 Január 30)

Ji King


----------



## pikírtke_a_vad (2019 Január 30)

Michael Chabon: Ragyog a hold


----------



## pikírtke_a_vad (2019 Január 30)

Esti mesék lázadó lányoknak


----------



## pikírtke_a_vad (2019 Január 30)

Frankl


----------



## pikírtke_a_vad (2019 Január 30)

Die Schönheit


----------



## pikírtke_a_vad (2019 Január 30)

Women and leadership


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

20 hozzászólás..


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

könyvek


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

kedvencek


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

jodie


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

picoult


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

cecilia


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

ahern


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

john


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

grisham


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

10...


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

99


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

még8


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

Egérke


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

6


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

ovisok


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

44


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

333


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

22


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

Köszi...


----------



## Antalicz Nati (2019 Január 31)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

Nem igazan ertem a logikajat


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

Koszonom az infot


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

Kezdem mar kapisgalni


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

Igy lesz meg a 20 db. hozzaszolas?


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

eleg furi modja de ha mukodik....


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

Rajtam ne muljon.


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

Csikszeredaban nincs olyan kemeny tel mint az USA ban


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

8 as szam jelen


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

9 es szam jelen


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

10 es szamu hozzaszolas


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

11 es szamu hozzaszolas jelen


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

jelen azaz olaszul presenti,ez a szo van minden elso vh s olasz emlekmure felvesve az elesett katonak neve melle


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

13. szamu hozzaszolas


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

hu de nehezen megy,14 szam


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

15 os szamu hozzaszolas


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

16.szamu jelen


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

17.szamu jelen


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

18 as hozzaszolas


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

19 es szamu jelen


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

Ha minden igaz,ezzel megvan a 20 db. Koszonom megegyszer a segitseget.


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Január 31)

Biztos ami biztos,meg egyet ideirok


----------



## robi90 (2019 Január 31)

Minden kinek sok egészségett kivánok ki az oldalt segitti.


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 31)

Hello


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 31)

Szia


----------



## Mona Lisa mosolya (2019 Január 31)

Ez egy remek oldal.


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Január 31)

szakacs eross lorand írta:


> Ha minden igaz,ezzel megvan a 20 db. Koszonom megegyszer a segitseget.


Szívesen segítettem!  Remélem megtaláltad már amit kerestél.


----------



## Marissa111 (2019 Február 1)

Köszönjük!
Szép napot, szép hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

1


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

2


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

3


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

4


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

5


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

6


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

7


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

8


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

9


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

10


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

11


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

12


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

13


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

14


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

15


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

16


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

17


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

18


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

19


----------



## szokal (2019 Február 2)

20


----------



## szakacs eross lorand (2019 Február 2)

Sikerult letoltenem,nagyon gazdag a valasztek ekonyvekbol,koszonom!


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

Köszi!


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

Egy


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

Kettő


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

Három


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

Négy


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

Öt


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

Hat


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

Hét


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

Nyolc


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

Kilenc


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

Tíz


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

11


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

12


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

13


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

14


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

15


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

16


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

17


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

18


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

1


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

2


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

3


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

4


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

5


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

6


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

7


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

8


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

9


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

10


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

11


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

12


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

13


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

14


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

15


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

16


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

17


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

18


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 2)

19


----------



## bardosie (2019 Február 3)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Február 3)

KELLEMES VASÁRNAPOT KIVÁNOK MINDEN FORUM TAGNAK


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

A *róka* a ragadozók _(Carnivora)_ rendjén belül a kutyafélék _(Canidae)_ családjában a rövid lábú rókák _(Vulpini)_ nemzetség névadó neme. _Rókának_ Magyarországon többnyire a vörös rókát _(Vulpes vulpes)_ hívják.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

Az északi féltekén szinte mindenfelé előfordul; Afrikában csak a kontinens északi partvidékén. Ausztráliába betelepítették.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

Mérete a kis, illetve a közepes termetű kutyákéhoz hasonló, de azoknál karcsúbb, nyúlánkabb. Koponyája hosszabb, arcorra hegyesebb a kutyákénál.

Füle nagy, farka hosszú és bozontos, pupillája függőlegesen megnyúlt elliptikus. A nőstényeknek általában hat emlője van.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

A vörös rókákat - a Beljajev-kísérlet keretében - sikeresen háziasították a szovjet tudósok azt kutatva, miképp is tudta az ember a kutyát létrehozni. Kiválasztva a legszelídebbeket és párosítva egymással pár generáció múlva a rókák egyre szelídebben viselkedtek, nemcsak hogy nem félnek az embertől, szeretik az emberek közelségét.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

A viselkedés mellett az állatok megjelenése is megváltozott. Azonban ezek a rókák sem lesznek igazi háziállatok, többek között azért, mert mire a gazdájukhoz kerülhetnek, lezárul a szocializációs életszakaszuk.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

A _*Vuk*_ 1981-ben bemutatott magyar rajzfilm, amely Fekete István azonos című regényéből készült. Az animációs játékfilm rendezője Dargay Attila, producerei Budai György és Imre István. Forgatókönyvét Dargay Attila, Imre István és Tarbay Ede írták. Zenéjét Wolf Péter szerezte. A tévé- és mozifilm a Pannónia Filmstúdió gyártásában készült, a MOKÉP forgalmazásában jelent meg. Műfaja filmdráma és kalandfilm. A címszereplő Vuk, a kis róka. Először 1981. április 19. és 20. között vetítették le négy rövidebb részben a televízióban, egy hosszabb egész estés filmként pedig 1981. december 10-én mutatták be a mozikban.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

A rajzfilm története nagy vonalakban követi a regény történetét, néhol egyszerűsítve, máshol vidám jelenetekkel és motívumokkal kiegészítve azt. A _Macskafogó_ (1986) mellett ez az egyik legszélesebb körben ismert és elismert magyar „rajzfilm-klasszikus”. A történetből készült hosszú filmváltozat és négy epizódos sorozatváltozat is, minimális különbségekkel. A rajzfilmnek 2008. április 17-ére készült el a folytatása, a _Kis Vuk_ című 3D-s számítógépes animációs film, Gát György és Uzsák János rendezésében.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

A történet egy rókacsalád éjszakai jelenetével kezdődik. Vuk, a kis róka, Kag és Íny kicsinyei közül a legkíváncsibb, a legéletrevalóbb. Híres vadász nagyapja után Kag Vuknak nevezi el, mely a filmben annyit tesz: _Vadászom, Utamból Kotródj!_


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

Egy alkalommal Vuk elcsavarog az otthonaként szolgáló odútól, és amikor visszatér, már nem találja ott a szüleit és a testvéreit: a Simabőrű Ember, a vadász és az embernek behódolt kutyája elpusztították az egész rókacsaládot. Vukot nagybátyja, Karak veszi magához, aki megtanítja a vadászat és a rókalét minden csínjára-bínjára.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

A felnőtt Vuk ravasz rókává és kiváló vadásszá válik, a Simabőrű baromfiudvarába sem átall ellátogatni. Miután Karak odavész az őszi hajtóvadászatban, Vuk bosszút esküszik: csúffá teszi a Simabőrűt, és minden baromfiját elragadja.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

A két vadászkutya ébersége ellenére Vuk végül a legutolsó gúnárját is elcseni, s még az ott fogva tartott rókalányt is sikerül kiszabadítania ketrecéből. A rókalánnyal szép, nagy családot alapít, és együtt élnek tovább Karak tágas és biztonságos barlangjában.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

Első jelenet

A kis róka és testvérei lefekvésre készülődnek az erdőben lévő otthonukban. Az elégedett szülők büszkén figyelik kicsinyeiket, különösen az egyik, ügyes kis kölyköt, akiről megállapítják, hogy az „öregapja vére van benne.” Róla is nevezik el Vuknak, mivel a jó szimatú, öreg róka, aki „első volt a nemzetségben”, azt szokta mondogatni: „Vadászom, utamból kotródj!” Amikor az apa, Kag, vadászni indul, Vuk a nyomába szegődik. Kag azonban hamar észreveszi, hogy az engedetlen Vuk követi, és ráparancsol, hogy azonnal induljon hazafelé.

Közben a közeli parasztgazdaságban Vahur, a házőrző kutya rábeszéli Mártont, a kakast, hogy hangos kukorékolásával csábítsa oda a rókát, abban a reményben, hogy elfogja. Kag azonban túljár Vahur eszén, és elviszi a kakast. Kag már nem tudja hazavinni a zsákmányát, mert a vadász, akit a rókák Simabőrűnek hívnak, nyomába szegődik, és nemcsak Kagot, hanem a rókacsaládot is bekeríti a kutyájával, és lelövi. Vuk, aki egész éjszaka békát kergetett, hajnalban indul csak hazafelé. Amikor megérkezik, üres barlangra talál. Éhesen, fáradtan várja vissza családját.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

Második jelenet

Vukot a nagybátyja, Karak találja meg, és hazaviszi, hogy felnevelje. Hamarosan el is érik a hegytetőn lévő barlangot. Másnap reggelre Vuk kipihenten ébred fel, és nem hagyja az éjszakai vadászattól fáradt Karakot aludni. Karak elmagyarázza Vuknak, hogy a rókák nappal alszanak, és csak az éjszaka biztonságot hozó sötétjében vadásznak. Vuk azonban unatkozik, és miközben az arra mászó gyíkot kergeti, lepotyog a hegyről. A nap hátralévő részét azzal kell töltenie, hogy keservesen visszakapaszkodjon a hegytetőre.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

Harmadik jelenet

Karak vadászni tanítja Vukot. Vuk sündisznót próbál fogni, de ízletes vacsora helyett csak orrába álló, fájdalmas tüskéket sikerül szereznie. Vadászútjukon egy macskával, egy bagollyal és néhány vaddisznóval is találkoznak, de vacsorára való zsákmányra nem akadnak. Karak és Vuk a „Simabőrű” házához is eljutnak. Karak figyelmezteti Vukot, hogy sohase menjen a veszedelmes vadász környékére, aki „villámló bottal” és szolgalelkű kutyákkal jár és „gyilkolja a szabad népet”. Amikor Vuk megtudja, hogy a Simabőrű pusztította el a családját, fogadalmat tesz, hogy egy napon még bosszút áll.

Mikor Karak megengedi, hogy Vuk egyedül induljon békázni, a kisróka talál egy vadkacsát, és sikerül is elfognia. Sut, a tépett farkú róka is éppen arra jár, és a rókakölyök zsákmányára feni a fogát. Vuk vakmerően szembeszáll Suttal, és mielőtt baja eshetne, színre lép Karak, aki „első a rókák között”, és tekintélyénél fogva elzavarja Sutot, aki ezután Karakot szidja, majd a vízbe esik.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

Negyedik jelenet

Idővel Vuk testben és tapasztalatban is szépen gyarapodik. Karakkal a hűvös nyári szállásukra költöznek. Vuk egy nap Karak intése ellenére a Simabőrű háza körül kóborol. A ház körüli felfedező útja során leterít egy pávakakast, majd rátalál egy ketrecben fogva tartott rókalányra, aki addig könyörög, amíg Vuk meg nem ígéri, hogy Karakkal még aznap este visszajönnek és kiszabadítják.

Bár Karak nem szívesen megy a Simabőrű házához, Vuk rábeszéli, hogy együtt szabadítsák ki a rókalányt. A viharos este miatt a vadász beviszi a kutyákat a házba. Vuk és Karak megpróbálják kiásni a ketrec alját, de amikor ez nem sikerül, Vuk a dombtetőn lévő szekér kerekét ássa ki, és utána Karakkal együtt nekigurítják a nehéz kocsit a ketrecnek, amely betöri a rácsokat, erre a vadász azt hiszi, hogy a villám csapott be.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

Ötödik jelenet

A fogságból kiszabadult rókalány úgy dönt, hogy Vukkal és Karakkal marad. A fárasztó és veszedelmes éjszaka után békésen alszanak el az illatos nyári mezőn.

Másnap reggel a rókák ijedten ébrednek fel a traktorok hangjára. Karak az erdő felé akar menekülni, de Vuk felderíti a környéket, és észreveszi, hogy a vadász az erdő szélén vár rájuk a kutyáival. A rókák kis csapata az egyetlen kiutat választja, a traktorok felé menekül el. Az erdei rejtekhelyükön elbújva Karak kijelenti, hogy Vuk már készen áll arra, hogy a maga útját járja, de Vuk úgy dönt, hogy inkább Karakkal és a rókalánnyal marad.

Ahogy a tavasz nyárba fordul, úgy fordul a nyár őszbe. Az erdő lakóit nagy zaj veri fel. A vadászok újra hajtják a vadakat: a fürjek, a nyulak, a szarvasok és a rókák ijedten menekülnek. A rókák hiába rejtőznek egy bokorban, a levelek már lehullottak, és a bokor nem ad már igazi védelmet. Karak, az öreg róka feláldozza magát a fiatalokért: kitör, és maga után csalja az üldözőket. Este lesz, mire Vuk és a rókalány rátalál a haldokló Karakra, aki arra kéri őket, hogy maradjanak együtt. „A rókák szabad népének nem szabad elpusztulnia!” – mondja, majd kimúlik. Ezután Vuk, most már felnőtt fejjel, megerősíti korábbi fogadalmát, hogy Karak és a családja pusztulásáért bosszút fog állni.

A környék kutyái újra összegyűlnek, és kárörvendően szapulják Vahurt és Fickót, akiket Vuk megint bolonddá tett. A Simabőrű pedig, amikor a felesége kéri a kamrában őrzött tojásokat, felfedezi, hogy azoknak csak az összetört héjuk maradt, és a kopasznyakú tyúkjai, de még a kacsái is hiányoznak a ketrecből.


----------



## smöre (2019 Február 3)

Hatodik jelenet

Csak két gúnár marad, akik a présháznál addig itták a cefrét, amíg alaposan le nem részegedtek. A Simabőrű magához hívja Vahurt és Fickót, és megparancsolja, hogy őrizzék a megmaradt libákat. A pajtában rejtőzködő Vuk mindent elkövet annak érdekében, hogy a kutyák figyelmét elterelje, csontot és diót dobál eléjük, majd lisztet borít a fejükre, és a nagy zűrzavarban elmenekül az egyik libával. Vahur és Fickó a gazdájuk dühétől tartva az erdőbe bujdosnak.

A szomszédos kutyák megint Vahuron és Fickón mulatnak, a vadász pedig, megelégelve, hogy Vuk mindig túljár az eszén, csapdát állít az erdőben, amiben a másik libát tálalja megsütve. A kiéhezett Vahur és Fickó a pecsenye szagát megérezve belelépnek a csapdába. Ugatásukat hallva a gazda azt hiszi, hogy végre sikerült a rókát elfognia, szalad is az erdőbe, de saját csapdájába esik bele, és megsérül a lába.

A tél után újra eljön a tavasz. Vuk és párja, a rókalány, Karak biztonságos és tágas barlangjában boldogan élnek. Elégedetten veszik szemügyre népes családjukat. Az egyik kölyök szemesebb is, ügyesebb is mint a többi, ő hasonlít a leginkább az apjára, így hát el is nevezik Vuknak. A mese teljes kört ír le.


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

*A LANTOS*


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Zúg az erdő, lecsapott a felszél,
Szétrezzen az őszi sárga levél,
Mint ölyűtől madárkák csoportja
Megrebbenve széled a bokorba.


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Mély vadonban, zizegő levélen
Ki az, aki bujdokolva mégyen?
Ki lehet, hogy még a szél is szánja,
Eltakarván a nyomot utána?


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Nincs-e néki egy nyugalmas _otthon_,
Hol vidító, enyhe láng lobogjon,
Tűzhelyén - a hajlék nyájas keblén -
Meleget és súgárt eregetvén?


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Nincs-e hő kar, melynek ölelése
Hazavárná boldog pihenésre?
És kicsínye, aki csüggne térdén,
Ezer apró dőreséget kérdvén?


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Vagy ha más nincs, egy magános hárfa,
Ringató dalt búgni fájdalmára?
Egy rideg lant, melynek hangja mellé
Halt reményit el-elénekelné?


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Volt. - Meleg fényéhez tűzhelyének
Jó barátok, ismerők gyülének;
S a szelíd nő - háza üdvöz lelke -
Kis családját együvé ölelte!


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

És a lanton meg nem szűne a dal,
Zenge későn, zenge virradattal:
Hangjain a szellem égbe hágott
S átteremté e viselt világot!


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Mint sas, ifjodék meg a természet;
A virányon zöldebb szín tenyészett;
Illatosbbá lőn a völgyi róna,
Gyönggyel ékes a virág bimbója.


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

A patakvíz kristállyá szürődék,
Lombos erdő barlanggá szövődék,
Aranyozva lettek a vad sziklák
S forrás helyett könnyeiket sírták.


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

A hegy orma, a folyamnak medre
Szellemekkel lőn megnépesedve,
Fű-fa örült ifjú életének:
Bércen, síkon megzendült az ének.


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Szende szellő, olvadozva lágyan,
Fütyörésze alföld nádasában:
Míg a hegység szilajabb szülötte,
A Sió vadujjongatva tört le.


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Mindenütt dal. - Néha megkivánja
A vihar, a felhők orgonája,
S reszket a nagy mindenség egyháza.
Mikor e hang oszlopit megrázza.


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

De, ha pendült az ideg kobozzán,
Néma lőn a felhői oroszlán,
Lábhegyen járt, csendesen és óva,
Bérci útán a hegyek zúgója.


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Majd el-eljött a puszták szellője
Egy-egy hangot elorozni tőle,
S diadallal vitte nyert prédáját:
Megbájolni kedves délibábját.


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Fülemile, szégyenülve bokrán,
Édes irigységgel hallgatott rá,
S kedve-szegve rejtezék vadonba,
Hogy silányabb énekét elmondja.


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Lába előtt a vad szenvedélyek
Megjuházva, békén figyelének:
De csak egy hang kelle, hogy kobozza
Mindeniket őrjöngésbe hozza.


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

És ha zengé a nyomort, inséget,
Kóros ágyán az emberiséget:
Jött az _Inség_, könnyezett dalára,
Szánakozva ismert önmagára.


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Ha pedig a boldogságot dallá,
A _Boldogság_ maga megsokallá:
Ismeretlen vágyak keltek benne,
Mintha önmagára irigy lenne.


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

* * *​


----------



## teaeater (2019 Február 3)

Most, aminek örüle, kietlen pusztaság!
Megváltozott körűle természet és világ,
Fagy dermed az erekben, a csermely hallgatag;
Fülemilés berekben üvöltnek a vadak!


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

1


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

3


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

33


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

42


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

421


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

422


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

423


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

424


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

424


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

425


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

426


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

427


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

428


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

424


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

425


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

426


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

427


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

428


----------



## sroland42 (2019 Február 5)

429


----------



## fogolydilemma (2019 Február 5)

"Ez egy idézet tőlem."


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

Szép napot


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

Jó éjszakát


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

1


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

2


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

3


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

4


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

5


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

6


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

7


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

8


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

6


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

5


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

4


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

3


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

13


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

14


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

15


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

16


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

17


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

18


----------



## AnyAd Férszer (2019 Február 7)

19


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

20


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

21


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

22


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

23


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

24


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

8


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

9


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

10


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

11


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

12


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

13


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

14


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

15


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

16


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

17


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

18


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

19


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

20


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

21


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

22


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

23


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

24


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

25


----------



## nanosz1 (2019 Február 8)

26


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

Hát a sok szép idézetet olvasva nekem ez ugrott be:
_Hagyjuk_ a _szexualitást_ a _hanyatló nyugat ópiumának_!


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

És a kedvenc nyelvtörőm 
Romhányi József: A teve fohásza.
Monoton 
üget a süppedő homokon 
a sivatag lova, 
a tétova teve


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

tova.
Hátán rezegve
mozog a
rozoga
kúp
alakú púp.


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

A helyzete nem szerencsés.
Apró szemcsés
homokkal telve
a füle, a nyelve.


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

Sóvár szemekkel kutat
kutat.
Még öt-hat nap
kullog baktat.


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

Az itató tava távol,
s oly rettentő messze még az oázis.
Erre utal az alábbi fohász is:


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

- Tevék ura!
Te tevél tevévé engem eleve,
Teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje.
Te terved veté a tevevedelő tavat tavaly távol,


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

de tévednél, vélvén,
vén híved neved feledve
elvetemedve
vádol.


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

Nem! Vidd te tevelelkem hovatovább tova,
mivel levet - vert vederbe
feltekerve - nem vedelve
lett betelve
a te tevéd szenvedelme.


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

Te nevedbe
legyen eme
neveletlen tevetetem
eltemetve!


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

S evezzevel ava teve
levelkévét kivilevelhevelteve.


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

Romhányi József: a Bűnbánó elefánt:

Az elefánt elmélázva
a tópartra kocogott,


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

és nem vette észre lent a
fűben a kis pocokot.
Szerencsére agyon mégsem taposta,
csak az egyik lábikóját
egyengette laposra.


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

- Ej, de bánt, ej, de bánt! -
sopánkodott az elefánt.


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

- Hogy sajnállak, szegényke!
Büntetésül te most tízszer
ráhághatsz az enyémre!"


----------



## Goauld1456 (2019 Február 8)

_gy szívnek, mely éppúgy fáj,
mint az enyém _

Eredj, ha tudsz… Eredj, ha gondolod,
hogy valahol, bárhol a nagy világon
könnyebb lesz majd a sorsot hordanod,
eredj…
Szállj mint a fecske, délnek,
vagy északnak, mint a viharmadár,
magasából a mérhetetlen égnek
kémleld a pontot,
hol fészekrakó vágyaid kibontod.
Eredj, ha tudsz.

Eredj, ha hittelen
hiszed: a hontalanság odakünn
nem keserűbb, mint idebenn.
Eredj, ha azt hiszed,
hogy odakünn a világban nem ácsol
a lelkedből, ez érző, élő fából
az emlékezés új kereszteket.

A lelked csillapuló viharának
észrevétlen ezer új hangja támad,
süvít, sikolt,
s az emlékezés keresztfáira
téged feszít a honvágy és a bánat.
Eredj, ha nem hiszed.

Hajdanában Mikes se hitte ezt,
ki rab hazában élni nem tudott
de vállán égett az örök kereszt
s egy csillag Zágon felé mutatott.
Ha esténként a csillagok
fürödni a Márvány-tengerbe jártak,
meglátogatták az itthoni árnyak,
szelíd emlékek: eszeveszett hordák,
a szívét kitépték.
S hegyeken, tengereken túlra hordták…
Eredj, ha tudsz.

Ha majd úgy látod, minden elveszett:
inkább, semmint hordani itt a jármot,
szórd a szelekbe minden régi álmod;
ha úgy látod, hogy minden elveszett,
menj őserdőkön, tengereken túlra
ajánlani fel két munkás kezed.
Menj hát, ha teheted.

Itthon maradok én!
Károgva és sötéten,
mint téli varjú száraz jegenyén.
Még nem tudom:
jut-e nekem egy nyugalmas sarok,
de itthon maradok.

Leszek őrlő szú az idegen fában,
leszek az alj a felhajtott kupában,
az idegen vérben leszek a méreg,
miazma, láz, lappangó rút féreg,
de itthon maradok!

Akarok lenni a halálharang,
mely temet bár: halló fülekbe eseng
és lázít: visszavenni a mienk!
Akarok lenni a gyujtózsinór,
a kanóc része, lángralobbant vér,
mely titkon kúszik tíz-száz évekig
hamuban, éjben,
míg a keservek lőporához ér.
És akkor…!!

Még nem tudom:
jut-e nekem egy nyugalmas sarok,
de addig, varjú a száraz jegenyén:
én itthon maradok.

Reményik Sándor


----------



## robi90 (2019 Február 9)

Kellemes hétvégét


----------



## HZs14 (2019 Február 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## HZs14 (2019 Február 9)

Mögöttünk ég annyi híd


----------



## HZs14 (2019 Február 9)

Jó hangosan


----------



## HZs14 (2019 Február 9)

Szerinted nincs jól ez így
Pedig rendben van.


----------



## HZs14 (2019 Február 9)

Nem fájhat ma és tegnap is
Egyszer épp elég


----------



## HZs14 (2019 Február 9)

24


----------



## HZs14 (2019 Február 9)

jo


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 9)

Ha azt csinálod, amit szeretsz, az a szabadság; ha szereted, amit csinálsz, az a boldogság.

Raphaëlle Giordano


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 9)

Az, hogy hol leszel tíz év múlva, csakis rajtad múlik. Szabadon dönthetsz arról, hogy mit szeretnél kezdeni az életeddel. Születésed jogán szabadúszó vagy, szabad akarattal. Kell ennél több? Bármikor dönthetsz úgy, hogy jobban tiszteled önmagad, és többet nem találkozol azokkal a haverjaiddal, akik lehúznak. Csakis a te kezedben van, hogy boldog vagy boldogtalan leszel.

Sean Covey


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 9)

3.


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 9)

4g


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 9)

5


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 9)

6


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

7


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

8


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

9


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

10


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

11


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

12


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

13


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

14


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

15


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

16


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

17


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

18


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

19


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 10)

20


----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)

Ez már a hatodik.....


----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)




----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 13)

123


----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 13)

321


----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 13)

555


----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 13)

4891


----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 13)

ABC


----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 13)

ABC


----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 13)

RGB


----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 13)

CMYK


----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 13)

2019


----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 13)

02


----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 13)

13


----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 13)

...


----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 13)

two more...


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

Szabó Magda


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

Az ajtó


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

Abigél


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)




----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

C-vitamin-adagolás


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

tyúkanyó kend a szobában lakik itt bent?


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

Szentirmay Eszéki Flóra


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

Minden állat egyenlő, de egyes állatok egyenlőbbek a többinél.


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

megesk, hogy a csiga elesik, mondta a kobra és eldőlt jobbra


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

szobám:


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

a harmadik


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

emelet


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

s aki szeret


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

gondolja meg,


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

mert hosszú az út,


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

mert rossz,


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

hazug,


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

aki tagad.


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

/Ady Endre:


----------



## anianianiani (2019 Február 14)

A harmadik emeletre


----------



## t-erika (2019 Február 14)

123


----------



## robi90 (2019 Február 14)

Kellemes estétt


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Egedi Péter írta:


> 1


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Lilla65 írta:


> 3


3


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Moroa76 írta:


> -2


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Lilla65 írta:


> 16





Bos87 írta:


> 3


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Lilla65 írta:


> 5


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Moroa76 írta:


> 20×20


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Moroa76 írta:


> Eltelt


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Moroa76 írta:


> 10


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Moroa76 írta:


> 6


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Moroa76 írta:


> 4


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

eve97 írta:


> P





Moroa76 írta:


> Mi a lényege





Moroa76 írta:


> Mire rajöttem





Moroa76 írta:


> Hogy





robi90 írta:


>





B.regina írta:


> ,,A szamárfülezés istentelenség a könyvszerető emberek szemében." J. L. Armentrout: Ónix





maryana írta:


> sziasztok





B.regina írta:


> ,,Úgy nézett rám, mintha én volnék a világon az utolsó darab csoki." J. L. Armentrout: Ónix





B.regina írta:


> ,,Az igazi szerelem nem csillogás, hanem az egyenrangúak kapcsolata. Néma, közös benső tánc, páros csend." On Sai: Calderon, avagy felségáruláshoz bricsesz dukál





B.regina írta:


> ,,– Apa, randizhatok egy lovaggal?
> Az apja reflexből közölte, hogy tizenkilenc és fél éves kor az ideális a szexuális kapcsolat elkezdésére, és erre még pontosan negyvenegy és fél hónapot kell várnia.
> – Bocs, apa rosszul tettem fel a kérdést. Szeretnéd, ha egy osztálytársammal mennék moziba, aki már túl van az első pár berúgáson, óvszer nélkül szexel, és tudja, hol lehet drogot kapni? Vagy inkább elengedsz egy lovaggal, aki elpirul, ha meglátja a bokámat?" On Sai: Apa, randizhatok egy lovaggal?


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Moroa76 írta:


> Mire rajöttem


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Micilex írta:


> Ilyen könnyen





Micilex írta:


> 3 komment kell





Micilex írta:


> Sőt már csak


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Micilex írta:


> Hogy már





Micilex írta:


> Lassú víz





Micilex írta:


> Csak a 8.





Helsinga írta:


> - tényleg köszi


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

SleeperService írta:


> 17


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

loriucci írta:


> tíz





SleeperService írta:


> 17


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Helsinga írta:


> hát


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Koed írta:


> x


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

SSE írta:


> Örülök, hogy itt vagyok! Köszönöm


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

leeery írta:


> 10


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

leeery írta:


> 13





leeery írta:


> 17


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

leeery írta:


> 16


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Lázár Maca írta:


> Napról napra egyre jobb


----------



## Bos87 (2019 Február 15)

Lázár Maca írta:


> Bár most felfedeztem John le Carre-t is


----------



## booklace (2019 Február 15)

Subidubi!


----------



## Nyuli Tünde (2019 Február 16)

Köszönjük


----------



## Nyuli Tünde (2019 Február 16)

ebook


----------



## Nyuli Tünde (2019 Február 16)

Stephen King


----------



## Nyuli Tünde (2019 Február 16)

Szeretek olvasni


----------



## Nyuli Tünde (2019 Február 16)

13 azt hiszem itt tartok


----------



## Nyuli Tünde (2019 Február 16)

Egy


----------



## Nyuli Tünde (2019 Február 16)

Kettő


----------



## Nyuli Tünde (2019 Február 16)

Három


----------



## Nyuli Tünde (2019 Február 16)

Még 10 hátra van


----------



## Nyuli Tünde (2019 Február 16)

Negyedik hozzászólás!


----------



## Nyuli Tünde (2019 Február 16)

Most már csak három van


----------



## Nyuli Tünde (2019 Február 16)

Lassan itt a vége


----------



## Nyuli Tünde (2019 Február 16)

Na akkor itt a vége!


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsokat!


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsokat!


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Hozzászólás kettő


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Harmadik hozzászólás


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Tizedik hozzászólásom.


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Február 16)

zsazsi mazsi írta:


> Tizedik hozzászólásom.


Még csak a 9.


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Nekem is van sok könyvem, amit fel tudok tölteni.


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Február 16)

zsazsi mazsi írta:


> Nekem is van sok könyvem, amit fel tudok tölteni.


Előtte majd ellenőrizd a keresővel nem töltötte-e már fel valaki.


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Ha valaki keresi a Carol Dweck : Szemléletváltás könyvet szóljon.


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Beka Holt  Rendben mindenképp.


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Február 16)

zsazsi mazsi írta:


> Ha valaki keresi a Carol Dweck : Szemléletváltás könyvet szóljon.


Már fent van.


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Történetek a Gyermekekházából ? viszonylag új könyv, az egyik kedvencem.  
Ha valaki pedagógusként érzi, hogy változásra van szükség, ezzel kezdje!


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Már csak 6 kell!


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Itt a következő.


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Február 16)

zsazsi mazsi írta:


> Történetek a Gyermekekházából ? viszonylag új könyv, az egyik kedvencem.
> Ha valaki pedagógusként érzi, hogy változásra van szükség, ezzel kezdje!


No, ezt nem találom.


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Harsányi István : Tehetségtörténet - aki tehetséggonozdással foglalkozik alap.


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Ide töltsem fel? Vagy másik fórumba?


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Február 16)

zsazsi mazsi írta:


> Ide töltsem fel? Vagy másik fórumba?


Ide semmiképp! Majd a pedagógushoz feltöltöd.


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Carol Dweck könyvet beírtam a keresőbe és én nem találom... vagy csak akkor fogom látni, ha állandó tag leszek?


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Február 16)

zsazsi mazsi írta:


> Carol Dweck könyvet beírtam a keresőbe és én nem találom... vagy csak akkor fogom látni, ha állandó tag leszek?


Igen!


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Na akkor itt a vége! Köszönök mindent!


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Február 16)

zsazsi mazsi írta:


> Na akkor itt a vége! Köszönök mindent!


Kell még egy  

Egyébként szívesen! Most már csak várnod kell, de hamarosan frissít a rendszer és teljes lesz a siker.


----------



## zsazsi mazsi (2019 Február 16)

Izgatottan várom!


----------



## dolmatara (2019 Február 16)

Sziasztok, jól látom, hogy a 20 hozzászólás számokkal megoldható?


----------



## dolmatara (2019 Február 16)

Avagy valamit félre értettem?


----------



## dolmatara (2019 Február 16)

Szép estét és kellemes hétvégét kívánok!


----------



## dolmatara (2019 Február 16)

Valakinek megvan e esetleg a Cybill c. régi sorozat?


----------



## dolmatara (2019 Február 16)

Van e valami jó sorozat, amit ajánlanátok?


----------



## dolmatara (2019 Február 16)

Van e valami vicces film a mit ajánlanátok?


----------



## dolmatara (2019 Február 16)

Ha másik fórumban is írok, az is hozzá adódik a megszerzendő 20-hoz a jelenlegivel együtt?


----------



## dolmatara (2019 Február 16)

Még 11 hozzászólás hiányzik.


----------



## dolmatara (2019 Február 16)

A viccekkel együtt megvan a 20 db. hozzászólás.


----------



## dolmatara (2019 Február 16)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, szeretem ezt az oldalt, és nagyon hasznosnak találom. Örülök, hogy a tagja lehetek.


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 16)

dolmatara írta:


> Ha másik fórumban is írok, az is hozzá adódik a megszerzendő 20-hoz a jelenlegivel együtt?


Hozzáadódik
De csak témába vágót írj.


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 17)

1


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 17)

2


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 17)

3


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 17)

4


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 17)

*5*​


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 17)

*6*​


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 17)

*7*


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 17)

*8*​


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 17)

9


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 17)

*10!!!*​


----------



## Ewabrown (2019 Február 17)

Biztonságnak:
11


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 20


1


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 19


2


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 18


3


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 17


4


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 16


5


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 15


6


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 14


7


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

8


Nikosz88 írta:


> 13


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 12


9


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

10


Nikosz88 írta:


> 11


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 10


11


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 9


12


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

13


Nikosz88 írta:


> 8


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

14


Nikosz88 írta:


> 7


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 6


15


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 5


16


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 4g


17


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

Nikosz88 írta:


> 3.


18


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

1


nanosz1 írta:


> 26


9


----------



## Nikosz88 (2019 Február 17)

2


nanosz1 írta:


> 19


0


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

5.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

6.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

7.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

8.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

9.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

10.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

11.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

12.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

13.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

14.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

15.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

16.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

17.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

18.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

19.


----------



## Bertalan-Berkes Nikolett (2019 Február 17)

20.


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

Boldog napot kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

1


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

10


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

20


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

30


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

40


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

50


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

60


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

70


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

80


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

90


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

100


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

110


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

120


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

130


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

140


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

150


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

160


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

170


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

180


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

190


----------



## Kis Krisztina25 (2019 Február 19)

200


----------



## bebigyongyei (2019 Február 20)

210


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

220


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

230


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

240


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

250


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

260


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

270


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

280


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

290


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

300


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

301


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

302


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

303


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

304


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Február 21)

Cs. Ági írta:


> 303


Mindjárt megvan a 20.


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

305


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

306


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

307


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

308


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

309


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

310


----------



## Cs. Ági (2019 Február 21)

311


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

ebbok


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

ebook2


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

I love reading


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

ebook


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

xoxo


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

bbb


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

ccc


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

ddd


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

eeeee


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

fffff


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

ggggg


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

hhhhhhh


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

jjjjjj


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

kkkkkk


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

lllllll


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

éééééééé


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

ááááááá


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

űűűűűű


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

ííííí


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

yyyy


----------



## Horváth Fruzsina (2019 Február 23)

12


----------



## robi90 (2019 Február 24)

EZ AZ


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)

sziasztok


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)

szép


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)

estét


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)

minden


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)

kinek


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)

!


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)

!


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)




----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)




----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)




----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)




----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)




----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)




----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)




----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)




----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)




----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)




----------



## robi90 (2019 Február 25)

kellemes estét


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

Most éppen ez a legjobb pillanat.


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

hol vannak a többiek?


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)




----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)




----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Február 26)

KathyBogar írta:


> hol vannak a többiek?


A bányában dolgoznak


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

uhuhuh


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

Ezt komolyan így kell csinálni? Haláli


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

Csak tudnám, hogy ezt eszik vagy isszák...


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

Jó dolgok vannak itt... bányászni meg nem tanítottak meg..


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

Ez a figura nem éppen az én hátsóm... de a kifejezése kimondottan hasonlít rá...


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)




----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

... táncolok én


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)




----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)




----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)




----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

Mindjárt elalszom..


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

levegőt... levegőt...


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)




----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

és


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)




----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)




----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)




----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)




----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

zzzzzzzzzz..........ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ............zzzzzzzzzz...........ZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

szívecske nuku..


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

micsoda buli.. hej jej je je.. micsoda buli...


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)




----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)




----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

hova lettek az előző fejecskéim?


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

Már beszúrtam vagy harminc fejet, aztán nem történik semmi...


----------



## KathyBogar (2019 Február 26)

ez most valami vicc?


----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)

a


----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)

b


----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Stroby74 (2019 Február 27)




----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

LEGMERÉSZEBB ÁLMAINK IS MEGVALÓSÍTHATÓK!


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Ma délután az Üllői út egyik mellékutcájában eszméletét vesztve összeesett Zetelaki Zoltán, a népszerű színművész.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

A járókelők bevitték a közeli klinikára, de ott hiába próbálták a tudomány legújabb vívmányaival - még vastüdővel is - életre kelteni. A jeles színész, hosszú haláltusa után, este fél hétkor kiszenvedett; tetemét átszállították a Bonctani Intézetbe.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

A Lear király esti előadása e tragikus esemény ellenére is zavartalanul folyt le.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Zetelaki késett ugyan egy kicsit, s az első felvonásban feltűnően fáradtnak látszott (néhol szemlátomást a súgó segítségére szorult), de aztán egyre jobban magára talált, s a király halálát már olyan meggyőző erővel jelenítette meg, hogy nyíltszíni tapsot kapott érte.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Utána hívták vacsorázni, de nem ment. Azt mondta:
- Ma nehéz napom volt.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Egy parafa dugó, mely semmiben sem különbözött a többi parafa dugótól (Hirt G. Sándornak mondta magát, de mit jelent egy név? Egy név semmit se jelent), beleesett a vízbe.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Egy ideig, amint az várható volt, úszott a víz színén, aztán különös dolog történt.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Lassan merülni kezdett, lesüllyedt a fenékre, és nem jött föl többé.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Magyarázat nincs.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

A mellékelt novellák rövidségük ellenére is teljes értékű írások. Előnyük, hogy az ember időt spórol velük; mert nem igényelnek hosszú hetekre-hónapokra terjedő figyelmet.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Amíg a lágy tojás megfő, amíg a hívott szám (ha foglaltat jelez) jelentkezik, olvassunk el egy Egyperces Novellát.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Rossz közérzet, zaklatott idegállapot nem akadály. Olvashatjuk őket ülve és állva, szélben és esőben vagy túlzsúfolt autóbuszon közlekedve.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

A legtöbbje járkálás közben is élvezhető!


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Fontos, hogy a címekre ügyeljünk. A szerző rövidségre törekedett, nem adhatott hát semmitmondó föliratokat. Mielőtt villamosra szállnánk, megnézzük, milyen jelzésű a kocsi. E novelláknak éppily fontos tartozékuk a címe.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Ez persze nem azt jelenti, hogy elég csupán a föliratokat olvasgatni. Előbb a cím, aztán a szöveg: ez az egyetlen helyes használati mód.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Figyelem!


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Aki valamit nem ért, olvassa el újra a kérdéses írást. Ha így sem érti, akkor a novellában a hiba.


----------



## heather39 (2019 Február 27)

Nincsenek buta emberek, csak rossz Egypercesek!


----------



## robi90 (2019 Február 28)

HELLO


----------



## robi90 (2019 Március 2)

Kellemes estét tagok


----------



## robi90 (2019 Március 5)

NE SIRJ ANYÁM


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook1


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook2


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook3


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook4


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook5


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook6


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook7


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook8


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook9


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook10


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook11


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook12


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook13


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook14


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook15


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook16


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook17


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook18


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook19


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook20


----------



## hipszkila (2019 Március 5)

ebook21


----------



## susiekissne (2019 Március 6)

lézengek nézgelődök


----------



## susiekissne (2019 Március 6)

Access Bars


----------



## Haaz Katalin (2019 Március 7)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Háromafiú (2019 Március 10)

Ne törődj a téged ért támadásokkal, és ne is válaszolj rájuk; egy idő után maguktól abbamaradnak.

Moldova György


----------



## Háromafiú (2019 Március 10)

Nem kell félni a változástól, de nem kell feltétlenül üdvözölni sem, ha nincs mit veszítenünk. A változás tulajdonképpen maga az élet. Az egyetlen állandóság, amit ismerek: a változás.

Matt Haig


----------



## Háromafiú (2019 Március 10)

A rövid élet titka: gondolkodás. A hosszúé: butaság és önzés. A többi már ezekből következik.

Cserna-Szabó András


----------



## robi90 (2019 Március 10)

KELLEMES ESTÉT TAGOK


----------



## robi90 (2019 Március 13)

3 NAPOS HÉTVÉGE


----------



## Kajári Renáta (2019 Március 13)

Sziasztok !Nagyon keresem Project 1 teszteket ,ha esetleg valakinek meg van .
Köszönöm


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Bóbita, Bóbita táncol,


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Körben az angyalok ülnek,


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Béka hadak fuvoláznak,


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Sáska hadak hegedülnek.


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Bóbita, Bóbita játszik,


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Szárnyat igéz a malacra,


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Ráül, ígér neki csókot,


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Röpteti és kikacagja.


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Bóbita, Bóbita épít,


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Hajnali ködfal a vára,


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Termeiben sok a vendég,


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Törpe király fia, lánya.


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Bóbita, Bóbita álmos


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Elpihen őszi levélen,


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Két csiga őrzi az álmát,


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Szunnyad az ág sűrűjében.


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

A B C, die Katze lief im Schnee.


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Twinkle, twinkle, little star


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

How I wonder what you are


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Up above the world so high


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

Üdv!


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)




----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)




----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

Czóbel Minka:
Útirány


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

Semmit sem nézni,


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

De mindent látni,


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

Semmire se várni,


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

De mindent várni,


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

Mindent élvezni,


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

Semmit sem kivánni,


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

Csak menni, menni,


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

Félelem nélkül,


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

Halasztás nélkül,


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

Előre bátran


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

Édes otthonunkba,


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

A nagy idegenbe


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

Fénylő sugár felé,


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)

A csillag irányban.


----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)




----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)




----------



## betti_847 (2019 Március 15)




----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 15)

Vaiana


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 15)

Szenilla nyomában


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 15)

Repcsik, Mentőcsapat


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 15)

Zootrapolis


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 15)

Merida, a bátor


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 15)

Mulan


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 15)

Hercules


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 15)

Kincses bolygó


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 15)

Jégvarázs


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 15)

Csingiling


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

DrSummer írta:


> Mulan





DrSummer írta:


> Mulan


Szimba


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

DrSummer írta:


> Hercules


Zordon


DrSummer írta:


> Mulan


Ameli


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

DrSummer írta:


> Jégvarázs


Viràg


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

DrSummer írta:


> Kincses bolygó


Babilon


DrSummer írta:


> Csingiling


Harsng


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Harangviràg


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Hamburger


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Kocsi


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Varàzslo


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Sajt


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Golf


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Tenisz


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Fittness


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Bouwling


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Grille


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Március 17)

Jól van, megy ez gyorsan.


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Virsli


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Kolbàsz


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Salàta


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Coca cola


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Sör


----------



## Fumeaux Viktoria (2019 Március 17)

Viz


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 17)

Az erdő kapitánya


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 17)

Mézga család


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 17)

Frédi és Béni


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 17)

Vízipók, csodapók


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 17)

A nagy HOHOHOrgász


----------



## DrSummer (2019 Március 17)

Albert mondja, a természet jobban tudja.


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

Jó


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

itt


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

lenni


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

a csapatban.


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

Remélem


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

én


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

is


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

hasznos


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

tagja


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

lehetk


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

a közösségnek.


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

Lassan


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

összegyűjtöm


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

a szükséges


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

hozzászólásokat.


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

Szép


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

tavaszt


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

kívánok


----------



## SA Zsuzsa (2019 Március 18)

mindenkinek!


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

Zöld íjász


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

A milliomos titka c. kónyvet keresem.


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

Regények minden mennyiségben.


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

Szeretem ezt az oldalt.


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

Valaki priviben segíthetne, mert telefonról nem nagyon boldogulok.
Köszi


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

Miért vagyok új tag?


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

A két Lotti


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

8


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

9 Frei Tamás: 2015. Lesz folytatása?


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

10


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

Agatha Christie


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

Emile Zola: Nana


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

Dan Brown


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

14


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

15


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

16


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

17


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

18


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

19


----------



## Elisa.K. (2019 Március 18)

20


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

Sziasztok! Van itt valaki?


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

2


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

3


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

4


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

5


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

6


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

7


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

8


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

9


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

10


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

11


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

12


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

Egy


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

Kettő


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

Három


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

Négy


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

Öt


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

Hat


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

Hét


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

Nyolc


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

Kilenc


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

Tíz


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

13


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

11


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

12


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

14 szia Adrienn


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

13


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

15


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

14 hello Kexie


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

15


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

16


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

17


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

18


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

19


----------



## Adrienn90 (2019 Március 19)

Éééééééss 20!! Juhé !!


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

16


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

17 Ügyes vagy


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

18


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

19


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

20


----------



## Gbr67 (2019 Március 19)

21


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

Köszi Beka


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

hol találok egy moderátort?


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

volt regisztrációm csak a jelszót felejtettem el


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

kértem a jelszó pótlását de sajna semmi sem történt


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

ezért megtoldottam egy 1 el a nicket


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

Q


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

QQ


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

QQC


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

QQCS


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

QQCS


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

Hiába QQcskálok?


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

Senki nem les vissza


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

>)


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

Hanyas vagy ?


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

Fél hozzászólásból is ...


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

legfeljeb senki sem tudja


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

Hát csak én szedek itt béres cseppet?


----------



## lecsold1 (2019 Március 19)

Vagy már én sem ?


----------



## Kaszás István Zsolt (2019 Március 21)

19


----------



## Kaszás István Zsolt (2019 Március 21)

20


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Március 21)

Kaszás István Zsolt írta:


> Sztem megvan de belezavarodtam miattad


Kattints a nevedre és látod hány hozzászólásnál tartasz.


----------



## Kaszás István Zsolt (2019 Március 21)

Akkor most kettő van csak vagyis már 3? Egy film link kell mert a neten sehol nincs meg magyarul csak itt. 
A Keresztanya I-III (Die Patin - Kein Weg zurück) 2008 TVRip
szinkronizált.német-osztrák krimi dráma


----------



## Kaszás István Zsolt (2019 Március 21)

4


----------



## Kaszás István Zsolt (2019 Március 21)

5


----------



## Kaszás István Zsolt (2019 Március 21)

6


----------



## Kaszás István Zsolt (2019 Március 21)

7


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Március 21)

Kaszás István Zsolt írta:


> 7


Kukkants privát üzenetet.


----------



## robi90 (2019 Március 21)

KELLEMES DÉLT UTÁNT


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

1


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

2


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

3


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

4


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

5


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

6


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

7


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

8


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

9


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

10


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

11


----------



## robi90 (2019 Március 23)

SZÉP NAPOT KIVÁNOK .


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

12


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

13


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

14


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

15


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

16


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

17


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

18


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

19


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

Ráadás


----------



## Biribiri1 (2019 Március 23)

Szép napot!


----------



## zolika67 (2019 Március 24)

köszönjük szépen


----------



## zolika67 (2019 Március 24)

17


----------



## zolika67 (2019 Március 24)

18


----------



## zolika67 (2019 Március 24)

kellene a huszadik


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 26)

Remélem, jó helyre írok... Köszi a lehetőséget.  Sajnos kevés időm van, így a 20 komment csak több napon át fog menni.


----------



## tömlő (2019 Március 26)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm a jó tanácsot


----------



## tömlő (2019 Március 26)

Remélem jól tudom majd használni az oldalt.


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

1


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

2


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

3


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

4


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

5


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

6


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

7


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

8


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

9


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

10


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

11


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

12


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

13


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

14


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

15


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

16


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

17


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

18


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

19


----------



## FErika_66 (2019 Március 26)

20


----------



## tömlő (2019 Március 27)

köszönöm


----------



## tömlő (2019 Március 27)

1 nap


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Március 27)

Scatha írta:


> Remélem, jó helyre írok... Köszi a lehetőséget.  Sajnos kevés időm van, így a 20 komment csak több napon át fog menni.


Ha itt maradsz ebben a topikban, akkor jó helyre írsz. Amit a szójátékokban produkáltál szabálytalanság miatt törölve lett!


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 27)

Beka Holt írta:


> Ha itt maradsz ebben a topikban, akkor jó helyre írsz. Amit a szójátékokban produkáltál szabálytalanság miatt törölve lett!


Szia! 
Nagyon szépen köszönöm! Nem tudtam, persze amikor nem történt semmi, már kezdett derengeni... Így jár, aki siet!


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Március 27)

Scatha írta:


> Szia!
> Nagyon szépen köszönöm! Nem tudtam, persze amikor nem történt semmi, már kezdett derengeni... Így jár, aki siet!


Szia!  
Itt gyorsan összegyűlik, akár siethetsz is, innen nem lesz törlés.


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 27)

Köszi.  Ez akár más "sietőknek" is hasznos lehet.


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Március 27)

Scatha írta:


> Köszi.  Ez akár más "sietőknek" is hasznos lehet.


Ha idetévednek olvassák, ha nem akkor majd ideirányítja őket valaki.


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 27)

Milyen türelmes lehetsz!  Én is voltam szerkesztő, és annak rendje-módja szerint kicsit meg is őrültem, amikor mindenki csak úgy "nekiment" az oldalnak, holott milyen egyszerű lett volna elolvasni a "Segítség" menüpontot... De most már értem. Van az úgy, hogy nem ér rá az ember, meg olyan is van, hogy gyorsabban okul kommentekből, mint másként. 
Még egyszer köszönöm a segítséget! Legyen nagyon szép napod!


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Március 27)

Scatha írta:


> Milyen türelmes lehetsz!  Én is voltam szerkesztő, és annak rendje-módja szerint kicsit meg is őrültem, amikor mindenki csak úgy "nekiment" az oldalnak, holott milyen egyszerű lett volna elolvasni a "Segítség" menüpontot... De most már értem. Van az úgy, hogy nem ér rá az ember, meg olyan is van, hogy gyorsabban okul kommentekből, mint másként.
> Még egyszer köszönöm a segítséget! Legyen nagyon szép napod!


Köszönöm!  
Kellemes estét neked is! 

(Ha segítség kell írj rám, ha tudok segítek szívesen!)


----------



## robi90 (2019 Március 28)

kellemes pihenést


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

1


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

2


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

3


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

4


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

5


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

6


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

7


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

8


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

9


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

10


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

11


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

12


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

13


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

14


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

15


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

16


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

17


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

18


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

19


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

20


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

21


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

22


----------



## Trevis2019 (2019 Március 29)

23


----------



## robi90 (2019 Március 30)

Kellemes hétvégét tagok.


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Március 30)

robi90 írta:


> Kellemes hétvégét tagok.


Kellemes hétvégét neked is!


----------



## robi90 (2019 Április 1)

Beka Holt írta:


> Kellemes hétvégét neked is!


kőszőnőm


----------



## Zenészsanyi55 (2019 Április 2)

Jó estét kívánok minden kedves fórumtársnak.


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Április 2)

Zenészsanyi55 írta:


> Jó estét kívánok minden kedves fórumtársnak.


Jó estét neked is!


----------



## Zenészsanyi55 (2019 Április 2)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Zenészsanyi55 (2019 Április 3)

Jó reggelt kívánok minden kedves fórumtársnak.


----------



## Zenészsanyi55 (2019 Április 3)

Köszönöm hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## Zenészsanyi55 (2019 Április 3)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## Zenészsanyi55 (2019 Április 3)

Isten éltesse a Buda és a Richárd nevü fórumtársakat.


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 3)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 3)

Amit igazán szeretnél, annak megtalálod a módját. Minden másra pedig: találsz kifogást.


----------



## Zenészsanyi55 (2019 Április 3)

Milyen igaz ez a mondás.


----------



## Zenészsanyi55 (2019 Április 3)

Kellemes idiőtöltést mindenkinek.


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 3)

Nagyon szeretem az ilyen pozitív mondásokat, majd még teszek fel párat.


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 3)

Ami lehetetlen, az csupa olyan dolog, ami nincs még eléggé átgondolva. (Jacek Dukaj)


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 3)

Szép estét Mindenkinek.


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 3)

"Az életnek sok fejezete van számunkra. Egy rossz fejezet még nem jelenti a könyv végét."


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 3)

"Jó lappal a kezében bárki tud nyerni, de rosszal csak a legjobb játékosok." (Axel Rode)


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 3)

"Minden problémára három megoldás létezik. Fogadd el, változtass rajta vagy engedd el. Ha nem tudod elfogadni változtass. Ha nem tudsz változtatni, engedd el."


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 4)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 4)

Boldog Névnapot Kívánok minden Izidornak!


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 4)

11


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 4)

12


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 4)

13


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 4)

14


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 4)

15


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 4)

16


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 4)

17


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 4)

18


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 4)

19


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 4)

20


----------



## Tiger174 (2019 Április 4)

21


----------



## robi90 (2019 Április 6)

Kellemes hétvégét .


----------



## Fecske77 (2019 Április 8)

10


----------



## Fecske77 (2019 Április 8)

9


----------



## Fecske77 (2019 Április 8)

8


----------



## Fecske77 (2019 Április 8)

7


----------



## Fecske77 (2019 Április 8)

6


----------



## Fecske77 (2019 Április 8)

5


----------



## Fecske77 (2019 Április 8)

4


----------



## Fecske77 (2019 Április 8)

3


----------



## Fecske77 (2019 Április 8)

2


----------



## Fecske77 (2019 Április 8)

1


----------



## Fecske77 (2019 Április 8)

0


----------



## Fecske77 (2019 Április 8)

qwertzuiopasdfghjklyxcvbnm


----------



## UsagiRonin (2019 Április 10)

Ez értelmes hozzászólás vajon?


----------



## UsagiRonin (2019 Április 11)

Ezek szerint azóta nem regisztrált új tag?


----------



## UsagiRonin (2019 Április 11)

ez a 6.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 11)

1


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 11)

Helló


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 11)

2


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 11)

Egy...


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 11)

2..


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

3.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

4.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

5.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

Köszi.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

Köszi.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

1.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

2.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

3.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

4.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

5.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

6.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

7.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

8.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

9.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

10.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

12.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

14.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

15.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

16.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

17.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

18.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

19.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

20.


----------



## Kamu István (2019 Április 12)

21.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

6.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

7.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

8.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

9.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

10.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

11.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

12.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

13.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

14.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

15.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 12)

Helló


----------



## robi90 (2019 Április 13)

ISTEN ÉLTESD A FORUMOT.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 13)

17...


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 13)

18.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 13)

19.


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 13)

20


----------



## Skapa (2019 Április 13)

21


----------



## jucufusz (2019 Április 14)

Ne légy szeles.
Bár a munkádon más keres -
dolgozni csak pontosan, szépen,
ahogy a csillag megy az égen,
ugy érdemes.


----------



## robi90 (2019 Április 16)

Szép napot kivánok minden kedves forum tagnak


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Április 17)

Hello hello szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Április 17)

Az *Amerikai Egyesült Államok tagállamai*közé az 50 szövetségi tagállam tartozik, amelyek együtt alkotják az Amerikai Egyesült Államokat.


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Április 17)

*Alabama*


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Április 17)

Alabama, Alaszka, Arizona, Arkansas, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Dél-Dakota, Dél-Karolina, Észak-Dakota, Észak-Karolina, Florida, Georgia, Hawaii, Idaho, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kalifornia, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Nyugat-Virginia, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Tennessee, Texas, Új-Mexikó, Utah, Vermont, Virginia, Washington, Wisconsin, Wyoming


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Április 18)

Szép napot


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Április 18)

Gyűlnek a hozzászólások


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

Szabó Lőrinc: Nyitnikék


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

Alszik a hóban
a hegy, a völgy;


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

hallgat az erdő, 
hallgat a föld.


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

Mikor legutóbb
jártam itt,


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

nyár nyitogatta
pipacsait.


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

a nyár nyitogatta,
temette az ősz,


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

és volt, aki vesztett,


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

és nincs, aki győz.


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

....
Egyszerre mégis
rezzen a táj:


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

hármat fütyül 
egy kismadár.


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

Háromszor hármat
lüktet a dala,


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

vígan, szaporán,
mint éles fuvola.


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

Az a fuvolás
a Nyitnikék!


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 18)

Már kezdi is újra
az énekét:


----------



## Cjelli (2019 Április 18)

PUF


----------



## Cjelli (2019 Április 18)

nyitnikék, nyitnikék


----------



## Cjelli (2019 Április 18)

szívnek és tavasznak nyílnikék


----------



## robi90 (2019 Április 18)

Holnap nagy péntek jó pihenést


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

köszönöm


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

még egyszer


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

Szép estét!


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

a


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

b


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

c


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

ez már a hetedik


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

már csak 13


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

12


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

lassan elérem, ez a 11


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

ez a 12


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

ez a 13


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

most jön a 14


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

lassan a végére érek 15


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

már csak 5 kell, 16


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

ez a 17


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

már a 18-as


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

utolsó előtti 19


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

holnap


----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 18)

csak hogy biztos legyen


----------



## robi90 (2019 Április 19)




----------



## juhacsek (2019 Április 19)

nem sikerült


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

1


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

2


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

3


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

4


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

5


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

6


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

7


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

8


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

9


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

10


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

11


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

12


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

13


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

14


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

15


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

16


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

17


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

18


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

19


----------



## aquanie (2019 Április 19)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Április 19)

Kellemes oldal


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

Nyitni, de - nyitni
de - nyitni kék!


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

Fütyülöm én is
énekét.


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

Nyitni kék, fütyüli
nyitni kék.


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

A telet bírni
illenék!


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

Bírni és bízni
illenék!


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

Fütyül és elszáll
a Nyitnikék.


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

Nyitni kék! -
fütyülök utána


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

s nézek az eltűnő
madárra.


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

Nyitni kék, fütyülöm
nyitni kék,


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

hinni és bízni
kellenék,


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

mint az a fázó
kis madár,


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

aki sírja , de bírja
ami fáj.


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

akinek tele rosszabb
mint az enyém,


----------



## kteka (2019 Április 19)

és aki mégis
csupa remény.


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Hogyha most elindulok


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Aztán balra fordulok


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Egy kis útig, titkos útig


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Lábujjhegyen eljutok.


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Egyik oldalt házak háta,


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Fal a másik oldalon,


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

És a lombok zöld szakálla


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Átömlik a kőfalon.


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Nem jár erre senki, senki,


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Csak talán a nem tudom ki,


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Az is akkor, hogyha kell,


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Kézenfogva senkivel.


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Messze innen utcalárma,


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Messze dong a kisvasút,


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Így bújik a pszt-pszt,


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Így lapul a pszt-pszt,


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Titkos út .


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Mi van ott a kis úton , csöndes úton titkoson?


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Macska van ott , macska van, ül magában titkosan .


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Fényes szeme, zöld szeme, orgonafa levele.


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Egyszer aztán talpra pattan, ugrik ugrik , láthatatlan .


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Aztán csak a szél oson


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)

Titkosan a titkoson.


----------



## Bíbor Kitti (2019 Április 20)




----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

SLAAC használata esetén (akár csak SLAAC, akár SLAAC DHCPv6-tal együtt) az eszköz az előtagot és az előtag hosszát az ICMPv6 RA üzenetből szerzi.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

Mivel a cím előtagját az RA üzenet már meghatározta, az eszköznek csak a cím interfész azonosító részét kell biztosítania. Amint korábban említettük, az interfész azonosítót generálhatjuk az EUI-64 művelettel, vagy az operációs rendszertől függően véletlenszerűen.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

Az RA üzenet információiból és az interfész azonosítóból az eszköz már meg tudja határozni a globális egyedi címét.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

Miután az interfészhez hozzárendeltük a globális egyedi címet, az IPv6-képes eszköz automatikusan generál egy link-local címet.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

MInden IPv6-képes eszköznek legalább link-local címének lennie kell. Emlékezzünk vissza arra, hogy az IPv6 link-local cím lehetővé teszi az IPv6-képes eszközök számára az alhálózatukon belüli kommunikációt egymással.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

A link-local cím beállítható dinamikusan vagy konfigurálhatjuk kézzel is, mint statikus link-local cím.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

A Cisco IOS-t futtató forgalomirányítók IPv6 interfészein alapértelmezésben az EUI64-gyel generálják a link-local címek interfész azonosítóját.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

Soros interfészek esetén a forgalomirányító egy Ethernet interfész MAC-címét fogja használni.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

Ne feledjük, hogy a link-local címnek csak ezen a kapcsolaton vagy hálózaton belül kell egyedinek lennie.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

A dinamikusan kiosztott link-local címek hátrányaként a hosszukat lehet megemlíteni, ami miatt nehéz felismerni és emlékezni a kiosztott címekre.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

A link-local címek manuális konfigurálása lehetővé teszi, hogy olyan címet alkossunk, ami felismerhető és könnyen megjegyezhető.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

A link-local címet ugyanúgy állítjuk be manuálisan, mint ahogy IPv6 globális egyedi címet adunk meg, de egy további paramétert kell használnunk az interfész parancs után


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

Ugyanezt az IPv6 link-local címet beállíthatjuk R1 összes interfészén is.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

Amint az első ábrán is láthatjuk, az IPv6 interfész konfiguráció ellenőrzésének parancsa hasonló az IPv4-nél használt parancshoz.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

Figyeljük meg, hogy minden interfésznek két IPv6-címe van. Az interfészek esetén a második cím az a globális egyedi cím, amit beállítottunk neki.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

Az FE80-nal kezdődő első cím pedig az interfész link-local egyedi címe.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

Emlékezzünk vissza, hogy a link-local címet automatikusan kapja meg az interfész, ha globális egyedi címet rendelünk hozzá.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

A soros interfészeknek nincs Ethernet MAC-címük, ezért a Cisco IOS az első elérhető Ethernet interfész MAC-címét használja.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

Ez azért lehetséges, mert a link-local interfésznek csak a kapcsolaton belül kell egyedinek lennie.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

A forgalomirányító táblában az útvonal melletti C a közvetlenül csatlakoztatott hálózatot jelenti.


----------



## herrob (2019 Április 21)

Az interfészen konfigurált IPv6 globális egyedi cím szintén bekerül a forgalomirányító táblába mint helyi útvonal.


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Április 21)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket!


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Április 21)

Boldog nyuszit, ha úgy tetszik


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

1


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

2


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

3


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

4


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

5


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

6


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

7


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

8


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

9


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

10


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

11


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

12


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

13


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

14


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

15


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

16


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

17


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

18


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

19


----------



## bamaadanya (2019 Április 22)

20


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

2


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

3


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

4


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

5


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

6


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

7


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

8


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

9


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

10


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

11


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

12


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

13


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

14


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

15


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

16


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

17


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

18


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

19


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

20


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

1


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

2


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

3


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

4


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

5


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

6


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

7


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

8


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

9


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

10


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

11


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

12


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

13


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

14


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

15


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

16


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

17


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

18


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

19


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

20


----------



## Mások (2019 Április 24)

21


----------



## robi90 (2019 Április 24)

Kellemes estét


----------



## robi90 (2019 Április 25)

Sok erőt egészséget az oldalnak


----------



## robi90 (2019 Április 27)

Kellemes hétvégét a tagoknak.


----------



## Nacala Kata (2019 Április 27)




----------



## Nacala Kata (2019 Április 27)

45


----------



## Nacala Kata (2019 Április 27)

Kellemes estét


----------



## Nacala Kata (2019 Április 29)

szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## Nacala Kata (2019 Április 29)

Remélem sikerül


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

sziasztok


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

ki tud segiteni fözésben?


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

ugy hozta a sors hogy szingli lettem és ezért kérdezem


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

senki nincs?


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

hahooooo??? fözni tudo lányok


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

na látom ma is konzervet eszem


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

régen jobban ment ez a forum


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

mi történt hol vannak az emberek?


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

egy jo palacsinta receptet kérnék


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

tudom sok van a neten de nem mindegyik jo


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

szakács véleletlen nincs itt?


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

vagy aki jol föz


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Április 30)

stomfi írta:


> egy jo palacsinta receptet kérnék


A mákos gubás hozzászólásaidat töröltem! Oka, rossz helyen gyűjtötted a hozzászólásaidat! 


stomfi írta:


> régen jobban ment ez a forum


Lehet, bár a régebbi aktivitásod alapján nem értem a megjegyzésedet!


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

én is 20 hozzászolásra megyek de azért jo lenne valakivel beszélni palacsinta témában mert pont aktuális


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

oké Beka Holt akkor most jo helyen vagyok, de látod senki sem válaszol


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

egyedül lépek a 3910. oldalra


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

már kérdeztem a mákosguba recepjét is másik forumon de arra sem válaszolt senki


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

azt mondják ezek mind egyszerü megcsinálni, de eddig elém tették


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

csak enni kelett


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

látom itt sincs senki vagy alvás van


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

meg van a 20. de azért várom a válaszokat


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

szép estét


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

1


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

2


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

3


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

4


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

5


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

6


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

7


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

8


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

8


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

9


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

10


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

11


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

12


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

13


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

14


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

15


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

16


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

17


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

17


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

18


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

Kellemes munka ünnepét


----------



## Horváth Niki 1985 (2019 Május 1)

20


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

asdf


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

defe


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

dfdf


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

20


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

xdfgn


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

rtzhestzh


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

dfghdfghdfh


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

gmdghzrj


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

ertzu


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

dfghdfh


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

ghjk


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

nj,.n.m,.


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

lkhbjkhbjk


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

ghjcvhjcvj


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

bnmnbn


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

sadfasdf


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

,.-mnm,.nm.


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

sdfgsdfg


----------



## dravec81 (2019 Május 2)

asdfasdf


----------



## sz-nora (2019 Május 2)

Üdv itt


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

Első üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

második


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

harmadik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

negyedik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

ötödik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

hatodik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

hetedik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

nyolcadik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

kilencedik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

tizedik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

tizenegyedik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

tizenkettedik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

tizenharmadik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

tizennegyedik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

tizenötödik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

tizenhatodik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

tizenhetedik üzenet


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

tizennyolcadik üzenet : )


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

tizenkilencedik üzenet : )


----------



## erled13 (2019 Május 2)

huszadik üzenet


----------



## sz-nora (2019 Május 3)

2


----------



## sz-nora (2019 Május 3)

3


----------



## sz-nora (2019 Május 3)

15.üzenet


----------



## sz-nora (2019 Május 3)

16.


----------



## sz-nora (2019 Május 3)

17.


----------



## sz-nora (2019 Május 3)

18.


----------



## sz-nora (2019 Május 3)

19.üzenet


----------



## sz-nora (2019 Május 3)

..és huszadik üzenet!


----------



## robi90 (2019 Május 3)

Kellemes hét végét.


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/1


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/2


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/3


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/4


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/5


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/6


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/7


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

Ez lesz a harmadik


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

És a negyedik


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/8


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/8


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

Írhatok ötödiket?


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

Hatodik...


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

... és itt a hetedik!!!


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

Nyolc!!!


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

Mindjárt itt a fele!


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

Félidő


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

11!


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

Itt a 12!


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

Tizenhárom


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

Már csak 7!


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

15!!!


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

16


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

Mindjárt itt a 20!


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

18!!!


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

Mindjárt vége!


----------



## Zsubati (2019 Május 4)

Húsz!!!


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/9


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20-10


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/21


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/12


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/13


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/14


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/15


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/16


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/17


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/18


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/19


----------



## kkinguci (2019 Május 4)

20/20


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Egy


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

kkinguci írta:


> 20/20


Kettő


SylverRat írta:


> ebook


harom


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Pálniki írta:


> Kettő
> 
> harom


Négy


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Öt


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Hat


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Pálniki írta:


> Hat


Hėt


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Nyolc


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Kilenc


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Tiz


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Tizenegy


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Tezenketto


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Tizenharom


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Tizennegy


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Tizenot


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Tizenhat


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Tizenhet


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Tizennyolc


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Husz


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Huszonegy


----------



## Pálniki (2019 Május 5)

Huszonketto9


----------



## hg7jna (2019 Május 5)

Tudja valaki, hogy lehet a Wget programot manapság használni?


----------



## robi90 (2019 Május 5)

A jó isten áldjon meg minden édesanyát


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Május 6)




----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Május 6)

Köszönöm Robi minden édesanya nevében


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Május 6)

10


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Május 6)

9


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Május 6)

8


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Május 6)

7


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Május 6)

6


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Május 6)

5


----------



## Nyuszuli (2019 Május 6)

Hóhahóóóó Hát mégis van Graffaló ?


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

20


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

19


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

18


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

17


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

16


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

15


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

14


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

13


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

12


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

11


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

10


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

9


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

8


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

7


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

6


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

5


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

4


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

3


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

2


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

1


----------



## Jazz bagoly (2019 Május 7)

0


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

én is elkezdtem a 20 hozzászólás gyűjtését.


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

*Kevelin Kiss*
*Fotelben*
Valami kell hogy
Jöjjön föntről
Szikrázó nap
Vagy hóesés
Jöjjön fentről
Valami varázs
Valami amit meglátni
Szép
Jöjjön a mese
Hol győz a jó
Nem hal meg senki
Élni lehet boldogan
Semmi sem hiábavaló........
/www.poet.hu/


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

Pénzár Miklós Csaba

*Susog...*
Susog a gyenge szél
Szép emlékeket idéz
Kedves sétát veled
Ott a csendes parton
Átöleltelek engedtelek
Hogy gyűjts leveleket
Adtál drága reményeket
Szépséges álmokat
Ott lent lágy fény mellett
Magamhoz öleltelek
/www.poet.hu/


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)




----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

Andrej Katalin

*Álarcok*
Álarcok mögé rejtjük valódi énünk,
Amit magunkból adunk, az csak egy töredékünk.
Nem mutatjuk, hogy igazán kik vagyunk,
Mert félünk, hogy nagyot csalódhatunk.
Az emberekből régen kihalt már a szeretet,
Sokan nem ismerik, mit jelent a tisztelet.
Hazugság fertőzi a világot,
Kevesen értékelik az igazságot.
Erkölcsi hanyatlás, ezt látjuk mindenhol,
Ez mindenkit érint, élhetünk akárhol.
Meddig tart ez még? Meddig élünk álarcok mögött?
A sok rossz vajon megmarad örök?
Nem kell reményt feladóan elcsüggedni,
Mert mindenkiből lehet jó embert faragni.

/www.poet.hu/


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

Vágföldi Júlia

*Árva kávé*
Árva kávé kis asztalkán
két cukorral, kis tejjel,
neked tele csésze dukál,
üres pohár kezemben.

Mégsem tetőled sajnálom,
csak az enyém siratom,
nincsen folt a pohárkámon,
szekrényembe elrakom.

Előveszem talán egyszer,
hogyha kávét szomjazom,
forrósággal, édességgel
boldog kávét kortyolok.

/www.poet.hu/


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

Én vagyok az első
tavaszi virág,
hófehér ruhám
a hó alól kikandikál.


*(hóvirág) *


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

Kiskertemben királylány,
Színes, mint a szivárvány,
Szirma bolyhos bársonya
Piros pillék vánkosa.

_*(Árvácska)*_


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

Kertekben illatozik,
Tövisekkel védekezik.
Minden kertnek ékessége,
A virágok királynője. 
*(rózsa) *


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

* Zelk Zoltán: Nem úgy van az, te rigó! *

Azt fütyüli a rigó:
"Fiú, fiú millió,
csak fiúnak lenni jó,
fiúnak jut a dió!"

Nem úgy van az, te rigó,
fütyülj más nótát is:
ha a fiú millió,
millió a lány is!

Ha nagyra nő a fiú,
eléri az ágat,
mind leveri a diót,
elviszi a lánynak!


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

Lupsánné Kovács Eta
*Neked szól*
Kell néha egy mosoly, a mosolyra válasz,
egy apró gesztus is gyakran lehet támasz...
felráz, felébreszt a fásult unalomból,
kell néha egy mosoly, ami épp Neked szól.

/www.poet.hu/


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

Domonkos Jolán

*AZ AMAZON*
Páncélomat magamról letéptem,
mikor a fülembe súgtad: Szépem!
Az maga volt a pokol és éden,
amíg lassan a szívedbe, húsodba égtem.
/www.poet.hu/


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

Branyiczky Rita (BraRit)

Vékony, apró gyertya gyullad,
tompa pengén villan lángja -
csorba kardon kúszó tüze
üzenet a zord világba:
tán utolsó szál e helyen,
tán utolsó e szobában,
de messzire eljut fénye
a fekete éjszakában.


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

_József Attila: Május_

A rengő lomb virágban ég
és készül a gyümölcsre,
a nyílt uccára lép a nép,
hogy végzetét betöltse.
Iramlanak bogarak,
friss jelszavak repülnek.
S az aranyba vont ég alatt,
-mert beköszönt az ünnep -
a szabadság sétára megy.
Hős népe ágat lenget,
s ő kézenfogva vezeti
szép gyermekét, a rendet!


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

_Csanádi Imre: Májusdícsérő_

Május,
mosolygó,
békák torkát
megoldó,
gyöngyvirág-nyitogató,
cserebogár-zúgató.
Röptetsz
madarat,
meghozod
a nyarat,
pölyhös 
fecskét,
fára cseresnyét!


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

_ Kányádi Sándor: Rajz rigóval_

Ákombákom
levelek a fákon.
Limb-lomb susogó,
alatta ül nagyapó..
Mellette élete párja,
néznek együtt föl a fára.
Fejük fölött a rigó
azt fütyüli: élni jó.


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

_Radnóti Miklós: Május_

Szirom borzong a fán, lehull;
fehérlő illatokkal alkonyul.
A hegyről hűvös éj csorog,
lépkednek benne lombos fasorok.
Megbú a fázós kis meleg,
vadgesztenyék gyertyái fénylenek.


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

_Vidor Miklós: Mese_

"...Sugaras felhők közt
három fecske
hasítja a tágas eget.
Magasan száll
a szabadság,
elejteni nem lehet.
"Sose voltunk mások:
három fecskék,
de miénk a teljes
végtelenség!"


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

*Kányádi Sándor: Májusi szellő — vers*
Almavirággal 
futkos a szellő, 
akár egy kócos 
semmirekellő. 

Kócosnak kócos, 
de nem mihaszna, 
okot nem ád ő 
soha panaszra. 

Füttyöget olykor, 
mintha ő volna 
a kertek kedves 
sárgarigója. 

Meghintáztatja 
ágon a fészket, 
leszáll a földre: 
fűhegyen lépked. 

Illeg és billeg, 
s ha dolga nincsen, 
elüldögél egy 
kék nefelejcsen.


----------



## Bapxia (2019 Május 7)

* Andók Veronika : Tavaszodik*

*Havasak a hegyek- völgyek,*
* Alszanak az álmos tölgyek.
De most, íme, friss szél támad,
Csiklandozza a faágat.*

*Bokrok közé ködök ülnek,*
* Ág hegyére települnek,
És titkon a nagy-nagy csendben
Valahol egy jégcsap cseppen.*

*Nappal a fény melegebb már,*
* És a hóból nincs más, csak sár.
Majd egy reggel mosolyogva
Hóvirág ébred a napra.*

*Fűzfa ága barkát ringat,*
* Integet a vadgalambnak,
Szólaljon meg: itt az idő!
És a tavasz, hipp-hopp eljő.*


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Ejj mi a tyúk...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Lenni vagy nem lenni...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Ó Rómeó miért vagy...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Hej Dunáról fúj a szél...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Télen nagyon hideg van...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Egyszer véget ér...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Mikor meg látom az otthonomat...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Komáromi kisleány vigyél....


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Érik a szőlő hajlik a vessző...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Mindig csak a mamára gondolok...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Sej haj rece ruca...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Zöld erdőben jártam...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Kör közepén állok körbevesznek..


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

A nevem rock...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Csiga biga gyere ki...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Cirmos cica...


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Tudom eléggé nem illenek egymáshoz


----------



## ivga (2019 Május 7)

Jó ha mondom rontom bontom...


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

nyurga kurta


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Orgona ága


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Narancsfa virága


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Minden nap egy új kezdet


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Az emlékezet legjobb része gyakran a feledés.


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Vagy a világ az őrült, vagy te vagy az; mindkettő lehetséges.


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Sztereotípiák mindig szűklátókörűségre utalnak.


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Sosem tudsz elég "régi" lenni ahhoz, hogy ne lehessenek új álmaid és új élményeid!


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Egy élmény ezer tanácsnál is többet ér.


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

A diéta első számú törvénye: ha valami ízlik, biztos, hogy ártalmas.


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Optimizmus: hit abban, hogy minden gyönyörű, még az is, ami ronda.


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Az ember nem tervez meg mindent előre, néha csak úgy alakulnak a dolgok.


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Minél szebb egy virágszál, a gyomok annál irigyebben nézik.


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Alkoholista nincs, csak léteznek olyan emberek, akik inkább isznak, mint hogy mást csináljanak.


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Gondolkodásmódja sajátságairól az ember képtelen hiteles módon számot adni.


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

A közhelyre nem az jellemző, hogy nem igaz, hanem az, hogy a könyökünkön jön ki, annyira igaz.


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Ami van, az van, ami nincs, az lehetséges.


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

Aki nem tudja, merre tart, az sehová sem érkezik meg.


----------



## Krissyreka (2019 Május 7)

A szerencse teljesen értelmetlenül szakad az ember nyakába.


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

Szeretnék spanyolul tanulni.


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

Ezen az oldalon


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

nagyon sok


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

hasznos anyagot találtam,


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

amiből rengeteget


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

lehet tanulni...


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

Remélem,


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

hogy hamar


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

összejön ez a


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

20


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

hozzászólás


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

ami szükséges


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

az állandó


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

tagsághoz.


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

A spanyol mellett


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

még érdekel


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

az ezotéria


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

és a kötés-horgolás is.


----------



## JudyS1 (2019 Május 8)

Köszönöm


----------



## m.kati82 (2019 Május 8)

a


----------



## m.kati82 (2019 Május 8)

b


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

JudyS1 írta:


> és a kötés-horgolás is.


Igen


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

m.kati82 írta:


> b


B


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

m.kati82 írta:


> b


B


JudyS1 írta:


> Köszönöm


Köszönöm


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

4


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

4


Nyuszuli írta:


> 6


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszönöm


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszönöm


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## m.kati82 (2019 Május 10)

Korsós Csilla írta:


> B


Köszönöm


----------



## Kriszta1981 (2019 Május 10)

első


----------



## Szabóné Vaska Mária (2019 Május 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...





zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


*Nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget.*


----------



## robi90 (2019 Május 11)

*Tina Turner - What You Get Is What You See*


----------



## ducsaiheni (2019 Május 12)

Nagyon köszönöm ezt a topicot.Igazán szimpatikus ötlet


----------



## Vitona (2019 Május 14)

Ez egy nagyon szuper ötlet


----------



## Vitona (2019 Május 14)

Köszönöm


----------



## Vitona (2019 Május 14)

És még egyszer


----------



## Vitona (2019 Május 14)




----------



## Vitona (2019 Május 14)




----------



## Vitona (2019 Május 14)




----------



## Vitona (2019 Május 14)




----------



## Vitona (2019 Május 14)




----------



## Vitona (2019 Május 14)




----------



## Vitona (2019 Május 14)




----------



## Vitona (2019 Május 14)

A huszadik


----------



## mudman (2019 Május 14)

Első?


----------



## mudman (2019 Május 14)

2.


----------



## mudman (2019 Május 14)

3.


----------



## mudman (2019 Május 14)

4.


----------



## mudman (2019 Május 14)

5.


----------



## mudman (2019 Május 14)

6.


----------



## mudman (2019 Május 14)

7.


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Egyszer volt egy kemence.


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Belebújt a kis Bence


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Kormos volt a kemence


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Fekete lett kis Bence


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Rá nézett a mamája


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Nem ismert a fiára


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Becsukta a kemencét


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

jól elverte kis Bencét!


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Elindult a pettyes katicabogárka


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Megnézni mi újság,


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

a kerek világba


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Hívja a gyöngyvirág


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Hívja a vadrózsa


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

ide is


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

oda is


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Bekukkant egy szóra


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Nagybajuszú cincérek


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Cincérek


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Sétálgatni mennek


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Tóparti szúnyogok


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Kalapot emelnek


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Estére elalszik


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Katicabogárka


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

Éjjeli pillangó


----------



## Zorka2003 (2019 Május 15)

haza talicskázza


----------



## Manóka8 (2019 Május 20)

Csepp, csepp csepereg


----------



## Manóka8 (2019 Május 20)

villan, csattan, megered


----------



## Manóka8 (2019 Május 20)

záporfüggöny, zuhatag,


----------



## Manóka8 (2019 Május 20)

fut a felhő, süt a nap.


----------



## Manóka8 (2019 Május 20)

Jött, ment, jót esett -


----------



## Manóka8 (2019 Május 20)

fűnek, fának jól esett.


----------



## robi90 (2019 Május 21)

JÓ E3STTÉT


----------



## robi90 (2019 Május 24)

KELLEMES HÉT VÉGÉT MINDEN KINEK


----------



## robi90 (2019 Május 26)




----------



## Zsuzsanna0911 (2019 Május 28)

Egy vallásos családot kifigyel a betörő. Megfigyeli, hogy minden Vasárnap reggel templomba mennek, ezért akkor tör be hozzájuk.
Ahogy gyűjti be az ékszereket, megszólal mögötte egy hang.
- Jézus figyel téged!
A betörő azt képzeli, hogy csak hallucinál, ezért nem totojázik, rámolja be az ékszereket a zsákjába. A hang újból megszólal.
- Jézus figyel téged!
A betörőnek elege lesz, megfordul, körbenéz és a sarokban meglát egy papagájt.
- Szóval te játszadozol velem! Csak nem téged hívnak Jézusnak?
- Nem, engem Mózesnak hívnak.
- De mégis, ki ad Mózes nevet egy papagájnak?
- Ugyanaz aki Jézusnak nevez el egy Pitbullt.


----------



## Zsuzsanna0911 (2019 Május 28)

Az orvos, a természettudós és a politikus vitatkozik, hogy kinek a mestersége volt elõbb:
- Az orvostudomány már az emberiség megjelenése óta létezik. - mondja az orvos.
- A dinoszauroszok már az emberiség megjelenése elõtt léteztek, elõtte csak a nagy káosz volt - mondja a természettudós.
Erre megszólal a politikus:
- És mit gondoltok, ki okozta a káoszt?


----------



## robi90 (2019 Május 28)

de mesz a hét vége


----------



## Zsuzsanna0911 (2019 Május 28)

sajnos


----------



## robi90 (2019 Május 30)

Sok erőt egészséget a forumnak


----------



## Nikky__ (2019 Május 31)

Halihó!


----------



## Nikky__ (2019 Május 31)

A nevetés felüdít, könnyebbséget hoz, és enyhíti a fájdalmat.


----------



## Nikky__ (2019 Május 31)

Próbálok pozitív maradni. A kesergés csak időpazarlás.


----------



## Nikky__ (2019 Május 31)

Mindig örömmel fogadom az olyan dicséretet, amit nem érdemeltem ki.


----------



## Nikky__ (2019 Május 31)

Miért ennyire nehéz megszabadulni a szívfájdalomtól?


----------



## Thani1990 (2019 Június 1)

Egyik 19 a másik 1 híján 20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Június 1)

Öreg primás, tégy hangfogót
hegedűdnek mind a négy húrjára,
Talán már csak te emlékszel
édesapám kedves nótájára...
Valamikor hányszor húztad,
cifrázgattad fehér asztalánál...
Muzsikáltad békítőnek,
hajnaltájban anyám ablakánál.

Azt a nótát húzd most nékem,
olyan csendben, hogy csak szívem hallja...
Széles kedvét, boldogságát,
valakinek nehogy megzavarja!
És ha lassan végére érsz,
koccints vélem erre a nótára:
Öreg primás, ugye nem bűn,
hogyha néha könny hull a pohárba?


----------



## 1234m (2019 Június 2)

Ó, de jó ez a topic.


----------



## 1234m (2019 Június 2)

A tökéletesség nem az, amihez nincs mit hozzátenni, hanem amiből nincs mit elvenni.

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## 1234m (2019 Június 2)

A kreativitás egyik alapvető vonása a kudarc elfogadása.

Dr Edwin Land


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Magamban vágtam tájon át

Mint felhő, domb-völgyek felett,


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

S aranyló nárciszok hadát

Találtam; nyüzsgő ezreket.


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

A fák alatt, s a tó ölén,


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Szél-táncban bókoltak felém.


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Mint fel-felizzó csillagok,


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Tejútnak tetsző pisla fény -


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Húzódtak végtelen sorok

Alant, kis öblöm félkörén.


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Tízezer táncos penderült,


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Virág-orcájuk felderült.


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Ropta víz-hullám is, de ott


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Tündöklésben legyőzetett;


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Költő ilyenkor feldobott,

Mint víg tivornyán; élveteg.


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

S szájtátva ért a gondolat:


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Más kinccsel lettem gazdagabb;


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Midőn díványon tespedek,


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Ha bánat bánt, bús gondolat,


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Magányom édesítve meg;


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Ők bévül rám kacsintanak.


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

Szívem ifjodva újra él,


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

S a nárciszokkal táncra kél.


----------



## Sanonca (2019 Június 3)

William Wordsworth - The daffodils
Fordítás: Szerb Antal


----------



## Manóka8 (2019 Június 3)

Szép vers.


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

“Behunyt szemmel hallgattam Danijart, és csodálatosan ismert, gyerekkorom óta kedves képek elevenedtek meg előttem: láttam a jurták felett, olyan magasan, mint a darvak szállnak, a finom, füstszerű kék felhők tavaszi nomád táborát; láttam, ahogy a dübörgő mezőn dobogva és nyerítve ménesek rohannak a nyári legelőre, és a fiatal, vágatlan sörényű csődörök, amelyeknek a szeme vadul, feketén izzik, büszkén és bolondosan körülfutják menet közben a kancákat; láttam a juhnyájat, amint lassan lefelé hömpölyög a domboldalon, mint a láva: a dal felidézte a szikláról lezúgó vízesést, amelynek felborzolt fehér tajtéka vakítja a szemet; láttam, ahogy a sztyeppén, a folyó mögött lágyan ereszkedik le a nap az árvalányhajjal teli bozótba, és a látóhatár tüzes szélén mintha mögötte vágtatna a magányos, távoli lovas – csak kartávolságra van tőle a nap – aztán ő is belevész a bozótba és az, alkonyatba.” Ajtmatov: Dzsamilla szerelme


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

“És hirtelen megértettem furcsaságait, amelyek értetlenséget és gúnyt ébresztettek az emberekben, megértettem, miért olyan elmélázó, miért szereti annyira a magányosságot, miért oly hallgatag. Most már megértettem, miért üldögél esténként az Őrdombon, és miért éjszakázik egyedül a folyónál, miért hallgatja állandóan a mások számára megfoghatatlan hangokat, miért ragyog fel néha hirtelen a szeme, és miért simul ki egyébként összevont szemöldöke. Ez az ember halálosan szerelmes. De nem egyszerűen egy másik emberbe szerelmes, ezt éreztem, hanem valami más, hatalmas szerelem tölti be a lelkét – az élet, a föld iránti szerelem. Magába rejti ezt a szerelmet, benne van az énekében, ez élteti. Közönyös ember nem tud így dalolni, bármilyen szép is a hangja.” Ajtmatov: Dzsamilla szerelme


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

„Mert a szív a fő, a többi mind badarság. Persze, ész is kell... talán éppen az ész a legfőbb. Ne nevess, Aglaja, ez nem ellentmondás: a jószívű, de esztelen bolond éppen olyan szerencsétlen bolond, mint az eszes, de szívtelen bolond.” Dosztojevszkij: A félkegyelmű


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

„A gyermeknek mindent el lehet mondani... mindent; engem mindig megdöbbentett az a felismerés, hogy milyen rosszul ismerik a felnőttek a gyermekeket, még az apák és anyák is a saját gyermekeiket. Pedig a gyermekek elől semmit sem kell eltitkolni azzal az ürüggyel, hogy ők még kicsik, és korai még tudniuk ezt vagy azt.” Dosztojevszkij: A félkegyelmű


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

“És végül, azt hiszem, sok körülménynél fogva, legalábbis első látásra, annyira különbözünk egymástól, hogy közöttünk talán nem is lehet sok érintkezési pont, bár tudja, ebben az utóbbi gondolatban magam sem hiszek, mert igen gyakran csak úgy látszik, mintha nem volnának érintkezési pontok, pedig nagyon is vannak... Mert az csak lustaságból ered, hogy az emberek látszat szerint osztályozzák egymást, és nem találnak egymásban semmit...” Dosztojevszkij: A félkegyelmű


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

“az is lehet, hogy csak az szerethet nagyon, aki sokat szenved.” Guy de Maupassant: Az embet szíve


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

“A test szerelme kötötte hozzá, az a minden köteléknél erősebb, félelmetes kötelék, az egyetlen, amitől sose szabadul meg az ember, ha ráhurkolódik, és vérig vágódik a húsába.” Guy de Maupassant: Az embet szíve


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

„Mert minden szív azt képzeli: ő remegett meg először attól a sok élménytől, ami megdobbantotta már az első emberek szívét, és meg fogja dobogtatni az utolsó férfiét és az utolsó asszonyét is.” Guy de Maupassant: Egy asszony élete


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

„A lejjebb ereszkedő nap mintha vérzett volna; hosszú, széles, ragyogó sáv, vakító út futott a víz színén az óceán szélétől a barázdáig, melyet a bárka hasított.
A szél teljesen elült, minden ránc kisimult; mozdulatlan vitorlájuk vörös lett. Mintha ez a hatalmas nyugalom megmerevítette volna a teret, s nagy csendet teremtett az elemek találkozása köré; eközben a tenger az ég felé tárta folyékony, tündöklő ölét, a félelmetes szerető így várta föléje ereszkedő tüzes szerelmesét. Az sietett is a zuhanással, bíborszínűen az ölelkezés vágyától. Egyesült vele; és a tenger lassanként elnyelte.
Ekkor az ég aljáról hirtelen friss levegő áradt, borzongás remegtette meg a víz mozduló keblét, mintha az elnyelt égitest kielégült sóhajt vetett volna a világba.
Az alkonyat rövid ideig tartott; szétterült a csillagokkal borított éjszaka.” Guy de Maupassant: Egy asszony élete


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

"– Teringettét! Mit érne az élet, ha nem éreznénk hevesen? És nem irigylem az olyan embereket, akiknek teknőcpáncél vagy vízilóbőr van a szívükön. Csak azok a boldogok, akik megszenvedik az érzéseiket, akik az érzésbe beleremegnek, és úgy ízlelik, mint valami nyalánkságot. Mert fel kell fognunk minden érzelmünket, akár boldog, akár szomorú, el kell telnünk vele, meg kell ittasulnunk tőle a legharsányabb boldogságig, vagy a legfájdalmasabb gyötrelemig.” Guy de Maupassant: Mont-Oriol


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

"Tudjuk jól, hogy új megszokások, átszokások beiktatása az egyetlen mód rá, hogy életünket visszatartsuk, időérzékünket felfríssítsük, időátélésünket megifjúsítsuk, megerősítsük, meglassítsuk, s ezzel életkedvünket, életérzésünket általában megújítsuk. Ez a célja minden hely- és levegőváltozásnak, nyaralásnak, ebben rejlik az epizód és a változatosság üdítő mivoltának titka. Az első napok új tartózkodási helyünkön "fiatalosan" telnek, azaz erőteljesen, szélesen hömpölyögnek; ez körülbelül 6-8 napig tart." Thomas Mann: A Varázshegy


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

"Óvakodott attól, hogy az idegenszerűt eleve elítélje, gondosan ügyelt, hogy összehasonlításra és megállapításra szorítkozzék." Thomas Mann: A Varázshegy


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

„Szenvedély, ez annyit jelent: az életért élni.” Thomas Mann: A Varázshegy


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

"Minél szerelmesebb voltam, annál testetlenebbé vált számomra szerelmem tárgya" Tolsztoj


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

„Minden szerelemben van egy pillanat, amikor a szerelem a tetőpontjára hág, amikor nincsen benne semmi öntudatos, semmi okoskodó, semmi érzéki.” Tolsztoj: Feltámadás


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

„A legelterjedtebb és legáltalánosabb tévhitek egyike, hogy mindenkinek megvannak a maga határozott sajátságai: van jó és rossz ember, okos és buta, erélyes és tehetetlen, és a többi. Az emberek nem ilyenek. Annyit bárkiről állíthatunk, hogy többször jó, mint rossz, többször okos, mint ostoba, többször erélyes, semmint tehetetlen, vagy megfordítva; de nem lehet igaz, ha az egyik emberről azt állítjuk, hogy jó vagy okos, a másikról pedig, hogy gonosz vagy ostoba. Pedig többnyire így osztjuk fel az embereket, s ez merőben téves. Az emberek olyanok, mint a folyók: a víz mindegyikben víz, egy és ugyanaz, de mindegyik folyó az egyik helyen keskeny, a másikon sebes, hol széles, hol csendes, hol tiszta, hol hideg, hol zavaros, hol langyos. Ugyanígy van az emberekkel is. Mindenki magában hordja az összes emberi tulajdonságok csíráit, néha az egyik nyilvánul meg benne, néha a másik, s olykor egyáltalában nem hasonlít önmagához, holott ugyanakkor mégiscsak önmaga marad. Némelyeknél ezek a változások különösen hirtelen mennek végbe. “ Tolsztoj: Feltámadás


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

„Utáltam, gyűlöltem őt; és akkor egyszer csak eszembe jutott, hogy magam is gyakran követtem el – ha csak gondolatban is – azt, amiért most gyűlölöm, és abban a pillanatban meggyűlöltem önmagamat, őt pedig megsajnáltam, és nagy, boldog nyugalom áradt el rajtam. Csak mindig idejében meglátnók a gerendát a magunk szemében, mennyivel jobbak lennénk mindahányan.” Tolsztoj: Feltámadás


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

„meg kell bocsátani, mindig, mindenkinek, megszámlálhatatlan sokszor, mert nincsen olyan közöttünk, aki maga ne volna bűnös, és így másokat büntethetne vagy megjavíthatna.” Tolsztoj: Feltámadás


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

"Mintha aludnánk amíg nem vagyunk szerelmesek." Tolsztoj: Háború és béke


----------



## Thomas K. (2019 Június 4)

„A lélek szeme sehol sem találhat több ragyogást és több sötétséget, mint az emberben: nem pihenhet meg ennél félelmetesebb és ennél bonyolultabb, ennél titokzatosabb és ennél végtelenebb valamin. Van nagyszerűbb látvány, mint a tenger: az ég; van nagyszerűbb látvány, mint az ég: a lélek belseje.” Victor Hugo: A Nyomorultak


----------



## robi90 (2019 Június 5)

KIRÁLY OLDAL


----------



## robi90 (2019 Június 10)

Kellemes üneppet.


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Octavia E.Butler: Hajnal


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

V.Kulcsár Ildikó: Anyák, Nagyik és más szent őrültek


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Lorna Byrne: A sziv imái


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Kay Maguire: Kiskertek kiskönyve


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Schaffer Erzsébet: Ezüstróka


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Gryllus Vilmos: Biciglizős dalok


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Június 10)

robi90 írta:


> Kellemes üneppet.


Köszönjük!  
Szépet neked is!


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

James Maclaine: Miss Molly illemiskolája


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

A.K.Rosenthal és P. Rosenthal: Drága nagylány


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Elys Dolan: Nyuszi Úr csokoládégyára


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Lisa Jackson: Kivánságok


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Lisa Jackson: Forró szivek


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Lisa Jackson: Kincsek


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Lisa Jackson: Érintés


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Lisa Jackson: Emlékek


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Amanda Qvick: Titkok könyve


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Sandra Brown: Botrány


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Johanna Káplár: A megálmodott menyasszony


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Tornyai János: A kárhozatos szerelem


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Mary Bright: Átkozott szépség


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Colin Forbes: A Kreml ügynöke


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Maritit E. A bagolyvár


----------



## paperzsi (2019 Június 10)

Elys Dolan: megérzés


----------



## robi90 (2019 Június 12)

jó meleg van


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Köszönöm szépen a tanácsot!


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Nagyon meleg van! Megy a klíma?


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Csak azt akarom írni, hogy köszönöm a tagságot!


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

20 hozzászólást nem nehéz írni. Örüljünk, hogy van egyáltalán ez az oldal.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Nem lenne jó hozzászokni ahhoz, hogy egyszerre csak van valaki, lett valaki, akivel naponta megoszthatok mindent (...). Ez veszélyes. Beleélni magamat valamibe, ami az összetartozás látszatát adja, csupán attól, hogy napi kapcsolatban vagyunk.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Mosolyogni tudni kell. Mindig mosolyogni kell, akkor is, ha az emberre rátör a szomorú-izgulás, sőt akkor még jobban.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Az igazi csókhoz át kell karolni egymást. A szemet be kell hunyni. Az igazi csókoknak egészen oda kell adnunk magunkat.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Nincs annál szörnyűbb, mint amikor nem szerethetünk... az élet olyan üres, és az ürességnél nincs borzasztóbb.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Az imádott alak, kit el nem bírt érni ébren, azt kényszeríti megjelenni álmában, és úgy jelenni meg, ahogy neki tetszik. Az álom a leggonoszabb kerítő.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

A szerelem a vágy, amit a fantázia dagaszt.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Két pék két szép kék képet kér.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Jobb egy lúdnyak tíz tyúknyaknál.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Kocogj... és halj meg egészségesebben!


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Ha az úszás olyan jót tesz az alaknak, mi a helyzet a bálnákkal?


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Egy kicsit beképzelt voltam, de most már tökéletes vagyok.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

A mazsola egy rémült arcú szőlőszem.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Naná, hogy normális vagyok. A hangok is megmondták.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Mosolyogj, soha senki nem fog meggyanúsítani, hogy semmi okod rá.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Az élet nagyon drága, de az árban benne van évente egy Nap körüli utazás.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Az analfabétáknak ugyanúgy ízlik a betűtésztával készült leves?


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## oszydj (2019 Június 13)

Egyszer ütöttem mellé, azóta kék az ég...


----------



## robi90 (2019 Június 15)

BAJ VAN A RÉSZEG TENGERÉSZEL


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

1


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

2


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

3


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

4


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

5


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

6


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

7


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

8


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

9


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

10


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

11


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

12


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

13


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

14


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

15


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

16


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

17


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 16)

18


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 17)

19


----------



## Terezsara (2019 Június 17)

20


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

1


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

2


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

3


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

4


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

5


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

6


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

7


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

8


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

9


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

10


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

11


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

12


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

13


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

14


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

15


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

16


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

17


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

18


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

19


----------



## kgyula4 (2019 Június 18)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Június 18)




----------



## robi90 (2019 Június 21)

SZOL A ZENE


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 23)

Sziasztok. Egy


----------



## robi90 (2019 Június 23)

Kellemes estét zenészek


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 23)

2


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

3


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

4


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

5


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

6


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

7


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

8


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

9


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

10


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

11


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

12


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

13


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

14


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

15


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

16


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

17


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

18


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

19


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

20


----------



## kbrigitta84 (2019 Június 24)

20+1


----------



## 69inda (2019 Június 25)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm ez nagy segítség!


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

Nagyon szeretnék ebookot letölteni.


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

2


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

3


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

4


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

5


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

6


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

7


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

8


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

9


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

10


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

11


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

12


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

13


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

14


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

15


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

16


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

17


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

18


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

19


----------



## Révész Marianna (2019 Június 28)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Június 29)

Jó reggelt tagok


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

5


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

6


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

ebook1


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

Noémi Berta írta:


> 6


ebook2


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

ebook3


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

robi90 írta:


> Öreg primás, tégy hangfogót
> hegedűdnek mind a négy húrjára,
> Talán már csak te emlékszel
> édesapám kedves nótájára...
> ...


ebook4


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

1234m írta:


> A tökéletesség nem az, amihez nincs mit hozzátenni, hanem amiből nincs mit elvenni.
> 
> Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


ebook5


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

Noémi Berta írta:


> 5


ebook6


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

1234m írta:


> Ó, de jó ez a topic.


ebook7


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

Nikky__ írta:


> Miért ennyire nehéz megszabadulni a szívfájdalomtól?


ebook8


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

Nikky__ írta:


> A nevetés felüdít, könnyebbséget hoz, és enyhíti a fájdalmat.


ebook9


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

Nikky__ írta:


> Halihó!


ebook10


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

Manóka8 írta:


> fut a felhő, süt a nap.


ebook11


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

Sanonca írta:


> S a nárciszokkal táncra kél.


ebook12


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

Thomas K. írta:


> „Szenvedély, ez annyit jelent: az életért élni.” Thomas Mann: A Varázshegy


ebook13


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

Thomas K. írta:


> „A gyermeknek mindent el lehet mondani... mindent; engem mindig megdöbbentett az a felismerés, hogy milyen rosszul ismerik a felnőttek a gyermekeket, még az apák és anyák is a saját gyermekeiket. Pedig a gyermekek elől semmit sem kell eltitkolni azzal az ürüggyel, hogy ők még kicsik, és korai még tudniuk ezt vagy azt.” Dosztojevszkij: A félkegyelmű


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

7


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

ebook14


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

8


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

Sanonca írta:


> S a nárciszokkal táncra kél.


ebook15


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

9


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

Thomas K. írta:


> "Minél szerelmesebb voltam, annál testetlenebbé vált számomra szerelmem tárgya" Tolsztoj


ebook16


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

10


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

Thomas K. írta:


> "Mintha aludnánk amíg nem vagyunk szerelmesek." Tolsztoj: Háború és béke


ebook17


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

Beka Holt írta:


> Köszönjük!
> Szépet neked is!


ebook18


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

11


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

ebook19


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

12


----------



## nemcsa11 (2019 Június 30)

paperzsi írta:


> Octavia E.Butler: Hajnal


ebook20


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

13


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

14


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

15


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

16


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

17


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

18


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

19


----------



## Noémi Berta (2019 Június 30)

20


----------



## Méltat Lenke (2019 Június 30)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...





1234m írta:


> A tökéletesség nem az, amihez nincs mit hozzátenni, hanem amiből nincs mit elvenni.
> 
> Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Méltat Lenke (2019 Június 30)

1234m írta:


> A tökéletesség nem az, amihez nincs mit hozzátenni, hanem amiből nincs mit elvenni.
> 
> Antoine de Saint-Exupéry



De attól még, hogy nincs mit elvenni belőle azért nem muszáj hozzátenni... ) Izgalmas viszont meglesni azt a pontot, ahol egy meglévő valóságból új minőség születik - miközben arányok és összetevők változnak - a természeti - anyagi valóság - vagy aze mberi tudat - vagy a szellemi valóság "vegykonyhájában...
Amikor valami "tökéletes" születik, akkor ott formát, tulajdonságokat, bel- és kültartalmakat - anyagi vagy elvont minőségeket érzékelünk, amik valahogy "önmaguk", amiknek érezzük a határait, körvonalait vagy "üzenetét" - és néven tudjuk nevezni. Ha pedig még nincs nevük - "de már felsírtak" - névért kiáltanak - és jogokért...


----------



## Méltat Lenke (2019 Június 30)

1234m írta:


> A tökéletesség nem az, amihez nincs mit hozzátenni, hanem amiből nincs mit elvenni.
> 
> Antoine de Saint-Exupéry




De attól még, hogy nincs mit elvenni belőle azért nem muszáj hozzátenni... ) Izgalmas viszont meglesni azt a pontot, ahol egy meglévő valóságból új minőség születik - miközben arányok és összetevők változnak - a természeti - anyagi valóság - vagy aze mberi tudat - vagy a szellemi valóság "vegykonyhájában...
Amikor valami "tökéletes" születik, akkor ott formát, tulajdonságokat, bel- és kültartalmakat - anyagi vagy elvont minőségeket érzékelünk, amik valahogy "önmaguk", amiknek érezzük a határait, körvonalait vagy "üzenetét" - és néven tudjuk nevezni. Ha pedig még nincs nevük - "de már felsírtak" - névért kiáltanak - és jogokért...


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

56


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

57


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

58


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

59


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

60


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

61


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

62


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

63


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

64


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

65


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

66


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

67


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

68


----------



## Lili0510 (2019 Július 3)

69


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

70


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

71


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

72


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

73


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

74


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

75


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

76


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

75


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

76


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

77


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

78


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

79


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

80


----------



## Hibik Tekla (2019 Július 3)

76


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

Sietek


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

a könyvekhez


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

mert olvasni jó.


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

Most látom a számokat, folytatom: 81


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

82


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

83


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

84


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

85


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

86


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

87


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

88


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

89


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

90


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

91


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

92


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

93


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

94


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

Na már csak 1.


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

És elvileg..95


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Július 5)

HunBurger írta:


> És elvileg..95


Most már csak türelem, hamarosan megtalálod a könyveket.


----------



## HunBurger (2019 Július 5)

Beka Holt írta:


> Most már csak türelem, hamarosan megtalálod a könyveket.



Türelmem mint égen a csillag. Végtelen.   És köszönöm!


----------



## robi90 (2019 Július 7)

Hajnalodik te meg magad maradsz


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

Köszönöm,hogy tag lehetek.


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

2


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

3


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

4


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

5


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

6


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

7


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

8


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

9


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

10


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

11


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

12


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

13


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

14


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

15


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

16


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

17


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

18


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

19


----------



## Inczy (2019 Július 9)

20


----------



## lillali (2019 Július 10)

Így is lehet!!


----------



## lillali (2019 Július 10)

9


----------



## lillali (2019 Július 10)

11


----------



## lillali (2019 Július 10)

12


----------



## lillali (2019 Július 10)

13


----------



## lillali (2019 Július 10)

14


----------



## lillali (2019 Július 10)

15


----------



## lillali (2019 Július 10)

16


----------



## lillali (2019 Július 10)

17


----------



## lillali (2019 Július 10)

18


----------



## lillali (2019 Július 10)

19


----------



## lillali (2019 Július 10)

20


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

GYALOGOLJ NAPONTA.


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

SPORTOLJ NAPONTA


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

A TERMÉSZET SZÉP


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

MOZOGJ SOKAT


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

PIROS TULIPÁN


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

ZÖLD MEZŐ


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

NEVESS MINDEN NAP


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

A TENGER SZÉP


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

A HEGYEK CSODÁLATOSAK


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

ÉTKEZZ EGÉSZSÉGESEN


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

OLVASNI JÓ


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

JÓ LEVEGŐ


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

NAPFÉNY


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

GYÜMÖLCSÖK


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

TÖREKEDJ AZ EGÉSZSÉGES ÉLETMÓDRA


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

SZELEKTÍV HULLADÉK GYÜJTÉS


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

ÓVD A TERMÉSZETET!


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

ÓVD A FÁKAT!


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

ÓVD A VIRÁGOKAT!


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

A TÉL HIDEG


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

SZERETEK OLVASNI


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

GYALOGOLNI JÓ


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

SPORTOLJ


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

NEVESS


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

PIROS TULIPÁN


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

ZÖLD FA


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

HEGY


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

TENGER


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

LEVEGŐ


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

SZELEKTÍV HULLADÉK GYÜJTÉS


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

FESTÉSZET


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

VIGYÁZZ AZ EGÉSZSÉGEDRE


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

MELEG NYÁR


----------



## kat888 (2019 Július 11)

SZÉP NAPOT !


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 11)

Köszönet ezért a topicért!


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 11)

Köszönöm, ha itt lehetek!


----------



## robi90 (2019 Július 11)

EZ AZ


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Helló


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Meg új vagyok


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Szeretnék bemutatkozni


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Zenész vagyok és szeretnék veletek megosztani pár stílust illetve pakkokat


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Remélem ti is ugyan úgy viszonozzatok


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Yamaha psr s770es szintim van


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Es


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Szeretnek stílusokat cserélgetni nem pénzét


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Már régebben jártam itt csak abba hagytam a zenélés és nem foglalkoztam úgy semmivel


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

És most újra neki fogtam


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Csak sok volt az olyan aki csak letoltogetett s teni nem tett fel semmit


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Remélem azóta sok minden változott és nem csak kihasznaljak az oldalt


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

De régebben nem. Volt ilyen hogy jogosultsagoknkellenek meg stb


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Nem tudom hogy ez miért van így


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

S


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

De remélem majd idővel Vagy valamikor


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Meg tudom veletek osztani a munkáimat


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Addig is


----------



## Sanyi54321 (2019 Július 11)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## nekem181 (2019 Július 16)

E két szót ismered
MINDIG ÉS SOHA
Küzdeni MINDIG feladni SOHA


----------



## nekem181 (2019 Július 16)

Az élet szép


----------



## csatho (2019 Július 16)

A ,,midi nyalánkságok" vagy egyéb midi fájlokat tartalmazó fórumot tud valaki ajánlani?


----------



## csatho (2019 Július 16)

Midi fájlokat tartalmazó fórumot tud valaki ajánlani?


----------



## csatho (2019 Július 16)

tizennyolc


----------



## csatho (2019 Július 16)

19


----------



## csatho (2019 Július 16)

20


----------



## csatho (2019 Július 16)

midik​


----------



## robi90 (2019 Július 18)

CSAK AZÉRT


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

igftizdas7a


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

hjuuajk


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

xhix


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

fziogfo


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

kgyyyycifs


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

q57


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

lfcuts


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

k;bju


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

hgkcfhc


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

ohv


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

+49+12


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

buo


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

yufd7s


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

igf0f


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

[y0fg


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

+56494


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

vbxvz


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

mbncytd


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

zjui


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

aEUU


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

\dzju


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

puigyict


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

vcxyzz


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

|Sey


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

hjvf


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

kghdd


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

ghicdtu


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

dgtd8d


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

khdidsxse


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

kghcixutzsa


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

jhfid


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

khgcdhkcg


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

oyftyidisdr


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

ufidus


----------



## 151 (2019 Július 18)

oufyidrst


----------



## robi90 (2019 Július 19)

SZEREMEDNEK ZÁLOGA


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Ha tévéműsor lennél, most elkapcsolnálak.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Jobb ha a háta mögé néz.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Péntek palacsintanap a suliban.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Hogy elcsodálkozik majd az asszony, ha öreg napjaimra bűnöző leszek – mondta Kabulke úr izgatottan. – Miután negyven éve azzal szapul, milyen unalmas vagyok.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

– Aha – mondtam. Aha. Aha. Aha. He?


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Az otthon ott van, ahol a könyveid vannak.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Emellett, pár havonta egyszer kiválasztott egy növényt, ami túl lassan nőtt, vagy száraz, barna foltok jelentek meg a levelein, vagy egyszerűen nem nézett ki olyan jól, mint a tàrsai, és körbehordozta a többi növény előtt.
– Búcsúzz el a többiektől, pajti – mondta a szerencsétlen növénynek. – Kevés vagy…
Aztán elhagyta a lakást az alkalmatlan növénnyel és pár órával később visszatért egy üres cseréppel, amit aztán gondosan szem előtt hagyott.
London-szerte a legélénkebb, legelegánsabb és legszebb növények neki nőttek. Ezen felül a legrémültebbek is.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Aki nem ismeri fel a sikertelenség lehetőségét, abból féltégla válhat a történelem biciklijének útjában.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

A könyvek meghajlítják a téridőt.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Először is, Isten hihetetlenül titokzatos, hovatovább körülményes utakon közlekedik. Isten nem kockázik az univerzummal; saját felfoghatatlan játékát játssza, amit ő talált ki. Ez a többi játékos (értsd: mindenki) szemszögéből leginkább egy érthetetlen és bonyolult pókerjátszmához hasonlít, amelyet koromsötét szobában játszanak üres kártyalapokkal, végtelen tétekkel, és egy olyan osztóval, aki nem mondja el a szabályokat, és _végig mosolyog_ .


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Csak álmainkban vagyunk szabadok. Az idő többi részében szükségünk van a munkabérre.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Csak mert meg tudod magyarázni, még nem jelenti azt, hogy attól nem csoda.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

A gravitáció olyan szokás, amitől nehéz megszabadulni.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Embernek kell lenni ahhoz, hogy tényleg hülye lehess


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

FIGYELMEZTETÉS
Gyerekek! Az Armageddon előidézése nagyon veszélyes. NE próbáljátok meg otthon.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

A nap olyan lassan kelt fel, mintha nem lenne biztos abban, hogy a dolog megér ennyi erőfeszítést.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

A hetvenes éveiben járó, ráncos, kopasz, aszott férfi úgy festett, mint Gollam napszemüvegben.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Végül, akár az idők hajnala óta minden ember, aki egyedül reggelizett másvalaki konyhájában, készített magának egy bögre édesítetlen instant kávét.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Egy kissé fiatal vagy még ehhez – mondta –, de ahogy öregszel, rá fogsz jönni, hogy a legtöbb ember nem túl gyakran teszi ki a lábát a saját fejéből.


----------



## moszer (2019 Július 22)

Emellett köztudott, hogy a tömeg néven ismert képződmény intelligenciahányadosa egyenlő az azt alkotó egyedek számának négyzetgyökével.


----------



## Pekka Kana (2019 Július 22)

"Ez egy rohadt meló, de meg kell csinálnom." Anita Blake


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

A kegyelem egyetlen értelme;


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

a törvény,


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

amely a rosszat gyógyszerré változtatja,


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

amely a bűn,


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

a halál,


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

a fájdalom mélypontját


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

kiindulássá teszi


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

a megvilágosodás felé.


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

Egyetlen lépést nem tehet,


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

egyetlen tartozást nem takaríthat meg,


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

egyetlen terhet nem vehet le az ember válláról még Isten sem


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

a többi közül való szeszélyes kivételezéssel,


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

mert akkor a meg nem járt út szakasza


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

fehér folt marad a lélek térképén,


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

átéléssel ki nem töltött


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

veszedelmes rés,


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

amelyen bármikor újra benyomulhat a sötétség.


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

Szepes Mária


----------



## khirshah (2019 Július 23)

A vörös oroszlán


----------



## robi90 (2019 Július 25)

AZ IGEN


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

1


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

2


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

3


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

4


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

5


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

6


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

7


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

8


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

9


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

10


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

11


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

12


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

13


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

14


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

15


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

16


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

17


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

18


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

19


----------



## szzoli001223 (2019 Július 27)

20


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

Sziasztok Facebookkal nem lehet belépni.


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

Próbáld meg újra. Nincs harag, ami örökké tartana.


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

Ne kövessen a szemével idegen férfiakat!


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

Egyszer a könnyek is elapadnak, és az erő is visszatér.


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

A csüggedés és a kétségbeesés a hit csődje.


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

Nagyobbat nem adhat senkinek, minthogy nem enged neki módot a szenvedésre.


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

"Igaz, egyelőre egyedül vagyok, és most, hogy ezt életemben először vállalni mertem, sokkal erősebbnek érzem magam. Mert már jó ideje nem alszik mellettem senki, mégsem dőlt össze a világ. Egyedül is életképes vagyok, sőt, tudok nevetni, és szembe merek nézni az életemmel, a sorsommal."


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

Én mondom neked, egy jó nagy pofon a megfelelő pillanatban csodákra képes!


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

– Tudod, a csoda ritka vendég az ember életében és nem szívesen engedi el maga mellett!


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

"…a biztos rossz még mindig jobb, mint a bizonytalanság."


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

– Más dolog szeretni, és más dolog elviselni. (…) Az életünket pedig nem azért kaptuk, hogy elviseljük, hanem hogy boldogok legyünk.


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

"Boldog embereknek nincsenek történeteik…"


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

"De a legtöbb nő olyanná válik, amilyenné a férfi teszi. Nemes lelkek felemelik, alacsony lelkek a sárba taszítják."


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

"Általában – tette hozzá kesernyésen – a bajok nem szűnnek meg, ha nem veszünk róluk tudomást…"


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

"Legyenek önálló céljaid, önálló törekvéseid, azt akarom, hogy önálló ember légy!"


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

"A férfiak nem szeretik a kékharisnyákat. Nem árt, ha egy lánynak esze van, de azt ügyesen kell titkolni."


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

"Egyesek ínyencségből tanulnak meg főzni, mások, hogy fitogtassák tudományukat."


----------



## Vivus58 (2019 Július 27)

_„Furcsának tűnhet ezt kijelenteni, de a legelső követelmény egy kórház iránt az, hogy ne ártson a betegnek.”_


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Semmi nem fontosabb, mint hogy adni tudjuk abból, ami a Szeretet tükröződése az életünkben. Ez az igazi egyetemes nyelv


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget.


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Könyveket szeretnék letökteni gyerek,- és kutyanevelés témában


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Aki bőségesen szeret, az bőségesen él.


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Az élet nem hosszú vakáció, hanem állandó tanulás. És a legfontosabb lecke: megtanulni szeretni.


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Nem számít, hogy érzed magad: minden reggel úgy kelj fel, hogy felkészülsz a fényed kibocsátására


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Miként a szeretet isteni állapot, a magány emberi állapot. És aki érti az élet csodáját, abban e kettő gond nélkül megfér egymás mellett.


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

A szeretet hidat képez olyan pontok között is, melyek között lehetetlennek tűnik a kapcsolat.


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

A nagy szerelmek vitákkal kezdődnek.


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

A bátrak beszélnek meggondolatlanul.


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Nincsen béke remény nélkül.


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Néha nehéz az élet, de mindenre vsn megoldás.


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

20!!! Juhú


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.01. Fruzsina


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.02. Ábel


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.03. Genovéva, Benjámin


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.04. Titusz, Leona


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.05. Simon, Edvárd


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.06. Boldizsár


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.07. Attila, Ramóna


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.08. Gyöngyvér, Keve


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.09. Marcell


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.10. Melánia


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.11. Ágota


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.12. Ernő, Tatjána


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.13. Veronika


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.14. Bódog


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.15. Lóránt, Loránd


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.16. Gusztáv


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.17. Antal, Antónia


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.18. Piroska


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.19. Sára, Márió


----------



## 2019julius (2019 Július 29)

01.20. Fábián, Sebestyén


----------



## robi90 (2019 Július 29)




----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

10


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

11


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

12


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

14


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

15


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

16


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

18


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

19


----------



## mala07 (2019 Augusztus 2)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Augusztus 2)




----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Augusztus 2)

robi90 írta:


>


Ejha, de nagyon jókedved van.


----------



## robi90 (2019 Augusztus 3)

JESZ


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

mp


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

3 mid


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

karaoke


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

midi file


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

kar mid


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

llllliiiiuuzzz


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

rfhjomlo


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

sfhőőéokzgg


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

mmmmmadr


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

gtgrewtr


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

rewq


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

zuipő


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

mret


----------



## robi90 (2019 Augusztus 6)

JÓ REGGELT


----------



## Bkrisztinka (2019 Augusztus 6)

csiszolatlan gyémánt


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

remélem sok érdekeset találok


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

z


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

s


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

u


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

z


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

s


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

a


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

n


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

n


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

a


----------



## Dr Ruzsik Zsuzsanna (2019 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

tukán


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

kenyér


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

funerál


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

esta bien


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

husz masodpercig fogom ezt irni mert ezen az oldalon csak így lehet


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

mittoménmárhanyadik


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

piros marbi[HIDE-REPLY][/HIDE-REPLY]


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

infinite
sslp
mmlp
eshow
encore
relapse
recovery
mmlp2
revival
kamikaze


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

so this looks like a job for me so everybody just follow me cause we need a little


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

hi my name is what
my name is who
my name is chikachika 
SLIMSHADY


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

Mindenki szerette az anyját, csak Eminem.


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

GYERE RAM ATTILA


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

16 LOOL az a szulinapommmm


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

17 loool az meg eminem szulinapja hihihihihihihihihiihhii


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

tizennyóc


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

áj láv fortnájt veri máccs bikuz det gém iz szóóó intenz end áj hev fán


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

húsz
megfúsz

anyu hivatalos reddituser


----------



## Vörnyiúr11 (2019 Augusztus 8)

gyere ram amazon


----------



## robi90 (2019 Augusztus 8)

MA VAN BULI


----------



## Virgo66 (2019 Augusztus 9)

zsazsi mazsi írta:


> Ha valaki keresi a Carol Dweck : Szemléletváltás könyvet szóljon.


Én keresem, és hiába írták, hogy fent van, de nem találom! 
Ha fel tudnád tenni, nagyon megköszönném!


----------



## Attila. (2019 Augusztus 11)

Te mondd, hogy bankrablás, a te hangod mélyebb


----------



## Attila. (2019 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## Attila. (2019 Augusztus 11)

Vasárnap


----------



## Attila. (2019 Augusztus 11)

Nem számolom, már hányadik


----------



## Attila. (2019 Augusztus 11)

Csak meg lesz a 20


----------



## Attila. (2019 Augusztus 11)

Szeretnék teljes jogú tagságot


----------



## Attila. (2019 Augusztus 11)

A pisztácia kifogyott, csokoládé nem is volt.


----------



## Attila. (2019 Augusztus 11)

Hát persze, hogy tudtam, csak nem sejtettem


----------



## Attila. (2019 Augusztus 11)

Főnök, ismeri a mondást, ne tanúskodj, tovább élsz.


----------



## Attila. (2019 Augusztus 11)

Minden nap egy alma, és a doktor alma.


----------



## Attila. (2019 Augusztus 11)

Ha kicsi a tét, a kedvem sötét.


----------



## robi90 (2019 Augusztus 11)

Boldog minden perc


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

8.


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

9


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

10


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

11


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

12


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

13


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

14


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

15


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

16


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

17


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

18


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

19


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

20


----------



## mudman (2019 Augusztus 12)

21


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

1


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

2


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

9


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

11


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

13


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

14


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

15


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

16


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

18


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

19


----------



## Salda Csilla (2019 Augusztus 13)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Augusztus 14)

EZ AZ


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 14)

Hát jó.


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 14)

De.


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 14)

Még szép.


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 14)

De még milyen.


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 14)

Mit is mondhatnék?


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 14)

Legyen!


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 14)

1


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 14)

2


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 14)

8


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 15)

21


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 15)

34


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 15)

55


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 15)

89


----------



## potter7007 (2019 Augusztus 15)

144


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 19)

ab


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 19)

ab


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 19)

8


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 19)

9


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 20)

14


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 20)

15


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 20)

16


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 20)

17


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 20)

18


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 20)

19


----------



## boris303 (2019 Augusztus 20)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Augusztus 20)

HOSSZU HÉTVÉGE


----------



## adel0512 (2019 Augusztus 22)

Miért van két ugyanilyen nevű topic? A másikhoz nem tudok írni.


----------



## adel0512 (2019 Augusztus 22)

20!!!


----------



## adel0512 (2019 Augusztus 22)




----------



## mass (2019 Augusztus 23)

J.R. Ward


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## Tujfl Ottóné (2019 Augusztus 23)

20


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 24)

Halihó!


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 24)

20


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 24)

13


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 24)

12


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 24)

11


----------



## robi90 (2019 Augusztus 26)

EZ AZ HAJNALODIK


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok !


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Voltam már itt tag nem is olyan régen


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Szerettem idejárni


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Nagyon szép szép dalt töltöttem


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

fel és le is


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Sok Barátra leltem


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Most visszatértem


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Remélem úja találkozhatok régi ismerösökkel


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Életemben változás történt


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Mint mindenkinek


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Vannak benne hullámvölgyek


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

hol fent hol lent


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

midi filét keresten a Neoton egyik számához


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

meg tetszett a Búcsú c. daluk


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

újra eszembe jutott szerencsére a canadahun


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

gyorsan regisztráltam


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

váom újra azt a rengeteg szép percet


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

órát, napot,


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

hetet, hónapot, évet


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

amit úja VELETEK együtt tölthetek


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Remélem hamarosan köztetek lehetek állandó tagként


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Várom azt a percet amikor ez teljesülhet


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Addig is szeretettel köszöntök MINDENKIT !


----------



## LGabka (2019 Augusztus 27)

Szép álmokat !


----------



## robi90 (2019 Augusztus 28)

HULLNAK


----------



## Egyed Edit (2019 Augusztus 30)

Szép napot


----------



## Edina0716 (2019 Augusztus 30)

1


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 31)

én is


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 31)

Süssön rátok a nap


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 31)

szép napot


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 31)

igen


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 31)

nem


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 31)

talán


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 31)

könyvek


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 31)

filmek


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 31)

tehát


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 31)

és tényleg


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 31)

tegnap


----------



## Eszteremilia (2019 Augusztus 31)

holnap


----------



## Orbanbea (2019 Szeptember 1)

1


----------



## Orbanbea (2019 Szeptember 1)

szóval


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

szia


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

igen


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

film


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

valami


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

még egy


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

könyv


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

valami


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## Huberné Herczeg Erika (2019 Szeptember 6)

20!


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## Vörös Boglárka (2019 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Szeptember 8)

22200


----------



## Fenyő Virág (2019 Szeptember 9)

1


----------



## Fenyő Virág (2019 Szeptember 9)

2


----------



## robi90 (2019 Szeptember 9)




----------



## robi90 (2019 Szeptember 10)

KELLEMES ESTÉTT


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

Köszönöm!


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

3


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

4


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

5


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

6


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

7


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

8


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

9


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

10


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

11


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

12


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

13


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

14


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

15


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

16


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

17


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

18


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

19


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

20


----------



## POTS (2019 Szeptember 11)

21


----------



## Zadrienne (2019 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## Zadrienne (2019 Szeptember 12)

Bármilyen 5. osztályos segítséget (felmérők, témazárók) örömmel fogadok és előre is köszönök szépen!


----------



## Zadrienne (2019 Szeptember 12)

Tudnátok segíteni 5.osztályos nyelvtan számonkérős anyagokkal?


----------



## Zadrienne (2019 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok, segítséget kérek szépen 5. osztályos történelem számonkérésekkel kapcsolatban. Tankönyv: OFI Új generációs Tk.


----------



## Zadrienne (2019 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## Zadrienne (2019 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 12)

John Green konyveket keresek


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 12)

e--book


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 12)

100 eves ember


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 12)

book


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 12)

epub


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 13)

bookline


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 13)

12


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 13)

edina


----------



## Harsányi Sándorné (2019 Szeptember 13)

Kellemes hétvégét


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

A nemzetközi tanári pálya alapja a különböző kultúrák megértése, elismerése, és a tanulók segítése eltéréseik áthidalásában, egy globális polgári társadalom létrehozása érdekében.


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

The basics of international teacher education are the understanding and acceptance of different cultures and helping the students to get past their differences in order to create an equal, global society.


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

-Hogy hívják azt, mikor megölik az összes angol lovagot?
-???
-Szőrtelenítés


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

- Mi az: a szemöldök környékén lévő ételmaradékok?
- ???
- Szemrehányás.


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

Bemegy a páciens a pszichológushoz, kényelembe helyezi magát a díványon. Az orvos megkezdi a beszélgetést:
- Nos, akkor kezdje a legelején!
- Először is, megteremtettem a világot...


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

- Jean, kóstolja meg ezt a konyakot! Mit talál benne furcsának?
- Azt, hogy megkínált vele uram!


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

Az orosz és az amerikai elnök elmennek egy jóshoz. Megkérdezi az amerikai, hogy mi lesz az USA sorsa 20 év múlva. A jós azt mondja:
- Pontosan nem látom, de egy vörös zászló lebeg a Fehér ház tetején.
Az orosz elnök megörül ennek, és ő is megkérdi, hogy mi lesz Oroszországgal.
- Azt sem láthatom pontosan, de egy vörös zászló lebeg a Kreml tetején is, és van alatta egy szöveg. - feleli a jós.
- És mi az a szöveg? - kérdezi az orosz.
- Azt sajnos nem tudom kibetűzni, mert kínaiul van.


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

Két tehén nadrágot vásárol a boltban. Mondja az egyik:
- Bőő!
Mondja a másik.
- Honnan tudod, még fel sem próbáltad!


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

- Hogy hívják az ejtőernyős indiánt?
- ???
- Aaa... paccs.


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

- Gyerekek - kérdezi a tanár az irodalomórán -, hogy hívják azt az írásművet, amelyet csak kigondol valaki, és semmi valóságalapja nincs?
Pistike jelentkezik:
- Adóbevallás!


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

- Mama, a Géza már nem szeret engem!
- Ezt meg honnan veszed?
- Tegnap azt mondta, hogy kezdek rád hasonlítani...


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

- Hogy hívják a hullajó bulit?
- ???
- Kopor-show.


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

- Hogy sikerült a lánya házassága, szomszédasszony?
- Remekül! A férje hagyja pihenni, még a reggelit is ágyba viszi neki, el is mosogat, sőt a múlt héten nercbundát vett a lányomnak!
- Ne mondja! És hogy vált be az új menye?
- Rémes teremtés! Délig heverészik az ágyban, a fiammal készítteti el a reggelit, szegény gyereknek kell mosogatnia, és ami még mindennek a teteje, a múlt héten még nercbundát is kizsarolt magának!


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

- Mit gondolsz melyik a gyorsabb, a ló vagy a postagalamb? - kérdi a székely a komájától.
- Gyalog a ló...


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

Két alkesz cimbora összefut meló után a kocsmában. Kérdi az egyik a másikat:
- Mit iszol?
- Nekem nyolc!
- Nekem is!
- Csapos! Tizenhat kisfröccsöt kérnék!


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

16


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

17


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

18


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

19


----------



## thisaintit (2019 Szeptember 13)

20


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 14)

angol tankonyveket keresek


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 14)

tizenhat


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 14)

john green


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## Iván Márta (2019 Szeptember 14)

utolsó


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

köszi szépen!


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

Nagyon kedves vagy!


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

Elefánt: 
*Hinta*
a szemem eltakarom beugrom a kútba
mélyen alászállok a szél a szemem fújja
seb nyílik a bordán matatok a zsebbe’
maszatolok egy kis mocskot a sebembe

kulcslyuk már az ég a kulcsom belemártom
fáj a mosoly íze az elharapott számon
megnyílik az ég belenézek a szemedbe
pokol tüze éget s én hiába szeretlek

ezer szürke színű szivárványok nyílnak
míg elengedem végre gazdáját a kínnak
a szemem eltakarom a napot eszem meg
hátha bennem világít majd bennem mintha

bennem mintha
bennem mintha

kész most karol át szaladok tépi magát
széjjel szakadok néznek a fák folynak a hasamon végig
a nyálkás nyúlós szavak hogy remeg a száj
sírok zavarom össze a víz tükrét nyakadon húzom végig az orrom
a nyakadon húzom az orrom a nyakadon

a szemem eltakarom nem akarok lenni
üres minden kint bent így rejt el a semmi
a szemem eltakarom a napot eszem meg
hátha bennem világít majd bennem mintha

bennem mintha
bennem mintha

bennem van az ördög bennem van az ördög

kész most karol át szaladok tépi magát
széjjel szakadok néznek a fák
folynak a hasamon végig a nyálkás nyúlós szavak
hogy remeg a száj sírok zavarom össze a víz tükrét
nyakadon húzom végig az karmom
a nyakadon húzom a karmom a nyakadon

én vagyok az ördög
én vagyok az ördög


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

Dunaújvárosban felhős az ég


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

Jövőhét pénteken szabin leszek.


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

Nincs több fizetett szabadságom.


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

Ajajjj, hogy lesz így a karácsony?


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

Szociális Munka Napja díj, névsor 2019


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

Kicsit tripoláris vagyok, azt gondolják majd.


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

csssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kussoljááááá


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

becsukom az ajtó, felőlem meghalhatsz. pont az az egy az az egyetlen darabja az kéne


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

már csak hat kell


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

szívemben végre nincs hely, bevannőve szőlővel, a szőlő meg lisztharmattal


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

már csak 4


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

most ne, köszi


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

itt vannak a többiek is


----------



## MargArt67 (2019 Szeptember 17)

jubileum


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

1


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

2


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

3


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

4


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

5


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

6


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

7


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

10


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

12


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

13


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

14


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

15


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

16


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

18


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

19


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

20


----------



## Szafner-Balázs Orsolya (2019 Szeptember 17)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Szeptember 18)

NEM IGAZ HOGY NINCS TOVÁBB


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...





zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

"Mindenki hallja, hogy mit mondasz, a barátok meghallják azt, amit mondasz, de az igazi barát figyel arra is, amit nem mondasz ki." (Szókratész)


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Nincsenek válaszok, csak választások.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Ne hősiesen meghalni; hősiesen élni tanulj!


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

A mesék allegóriák az élet nagy táncához, amelyet mindnyájan attól a pillanattól kezdve járunk, hogy megszületünk.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Az élet nem főpróba, és nem kapsz második esélyt, hogy a legjobbat hozd ki magadból.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Az élet nem a múltról szól, hanem a jelenről és a jövőről.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

A szenvedésed és pokoljárásod emléke a legnagyobb kincsed! Ha valaki kitörölné az agyadból, életed értelmétől fosztana meg.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Akárcsak a hópelyhekből, belőled sincs még egy ugyanolyan.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Mindig van egy tiszta lapunk, de nem százával.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Ha éhes vagy, igazán mindegy, hogy a tyúk vagy a tojás lett előbb.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Aki egyedül iszik, az az ördöggel iszik.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Fűszerek nélkül főzni olyan, mint vonósok nélkül szimfóniát írni.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Az ember valódi gyönyörre lel a terített asztal mellett.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Arra mindig könnyű ürügyet találni, hogy miért ne tegyünk meg valamit.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Ha a 60%-unk víz, akkor nálam a maradék 40% puding.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Az élet néha keserű tréfát űz velünk.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Az úti cél sosem egy hely, hanem egy új látásmód.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

A valóság nem fog eltávozni csak azért, mert te nem veszel tudomást róla.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Az álmok elhalványodnak. A valóság sosem.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

Akarni, hogy működjön, és ténylegesen működésre bírni közel sem ugyanaz.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

A túl sok valóság kiszorította az ábrándjaimat.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

A valóság nem akadály.


----------



## FeketeBöbi73 (2019 Szeptember 18)

22


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

Igen


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

Zizi


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

1


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

2


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

3


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

4


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

5


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

6


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

7


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

8


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

9


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

10


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

11


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

12


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

13


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

14


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

15


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

16


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

17


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

18


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

19


----------



## Korsós Csilla (2019 Szeptember 19)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Szeptember 19)

HAJNALBA MEGYEK HAZA


----------



## robi90 (2019 Szeptember 24)

SZOL A ZENE


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## Chrisztina.78 (2019 Szeptember 27)

1


----------



## robi90 (2019 Szeptember 27)

KELLEMES ESTÉT


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 27)

Egy


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 27)

Kettő


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 27)

Három


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 27)

Négy


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 27)

Öt


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 27)

Hat


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 27)

Hét


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 27)

Nyolc


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 27)

Kilenc


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 27)

Tíz


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

Szép napot!


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

19


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

18


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

17


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

16


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

15


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

14


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

13


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

12


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

11


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

10


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

9


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

8


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

7


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

6


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

5


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

5


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

4


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

3


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

2


----------



## fifi671 (2019 Szeptember 28)

1


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 28)

11


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 28)

12


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 28)

13


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 28)

14


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 28)

15


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 28)

16


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 28)

17


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 28)

18


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 28)

19


----------



## Zorinka318 (2019 Szeptember 28)

20


----------



## Prepost Kalman (2019 Október 2)

tyű de sok oldal lett ebből....


----------



## Prepost Kalman (2019 Október 2)

miért lehet az, hogy bizonyos oldalakon nem látom a csatolmányt, bizonyosokon igen?
rég jártam erre..... biztos ami biztos, összeszedem ismét a 20 hozzászólást....


----------



## Prepost Kalman (2019 Október 2)

asszem akkor most jön a 3.


----------



## Prepost Kalman (2019 Október 2)

24.... biztos ami biztos...  köszönöm!


----------



## robi90 (2019 Október 3)

SZÉP VOLT


----------



## Trixi 80 (2019 Október 5)

Nézd ez az èrzès más. ..


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 5)

20 hozzászólás kell. e-book-ot én is tudok feltölteni?


----------



## robi90 (2019 Október 6)

JÓ REGGELT


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Már csak 18. Szeretnék beszélgetni egy vancouveri magyarral.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 17. Jó reggelt.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 16.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 15. Nem sok értelmét látom a 20 hozzászólásnak.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 14. Ezek nem is hozzászólások.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 13.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 12. Érdekelne, hogyan lehet valaki kanadai-vancouveri lakos.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 11. Magyarország olyan mélyre süllyedt, mint a Rákosi korszakban.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 10.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 9. Kíváncsi vagyok, mennyi és milyen e-book van.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 8. Egy ismerősöm említette ezt az oldalt.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 7.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 6.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 5.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 4. Fokozódik a drámai feszültség!


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 3. Huh...


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Na még 2.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

Még 1.


----------



## Nagy Sándor "Porthos" (2019 Október 6)

És Yes?


----------



## TűMánia (2019 Október 11)

Mindjár


----------



## TűMánia (2019 Október 11)

T


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

Nekem még sok kell.


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

Még 18


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

Már csak 17


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

16


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

És hova tudok feltölteni olyan angol könyveket amiknek a fordítása még nincs?


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

Na még 14.


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

De már csak 13.


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

12. Húsz hozzászólás után beléphetek az SF topicba?


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

11 még.


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

Már csak a fele hiányzik.


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

Már csak 9 van vissza


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

Már csak 8


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

7


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

Na már nem hiányzik sok csak 6


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

Már kész a három negyede.


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

Már csak 4.


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

Itt a top 3


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

Az utólsó előtti.


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

És végül de nem utólsó sorban kész az utólsó.


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

De a biztonság kedvéért mégegyszer.


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

19


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

18


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

17


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

16


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

15


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

14


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

Na még 13


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

12


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

11


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

10


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

9


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

8


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

7


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

6


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

5


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

4


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

3


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

2


----------



## Cziperlan (2019 Október 12)

1


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Hát akkor kezdjük. Első


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Második


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Harmadik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Negyedik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Ötödik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Hatodik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Hetedik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Nyolcadik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Kilencedik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Tizedik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Tizenegyedik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Tizenkettedik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Tizenharmadik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Tizennegyedik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Tizenötödik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Tizenhatodik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Tizenhetedik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Tizennyolcadik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

Tizenkilencedik


----------



## zsoelke (2019 Október 13)

És az utolsó! Huszadik


----------



## robi90 (2019 Október 14)

HÉTFŐ HU


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Nekem is sikerült csatlakozni a csapathoz


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Ez már a harmadik


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Aranyalma ághegyen


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Bari bég a zöld gyepen


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Cirmos cica egerész


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Csengős csikó heverész


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Dongó darázs döngicsél


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Esik eső, fúj a szél


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Füsti fecske ficsereg


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Gerle, galamb kesereg


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Gyom között gyors gyík szalad


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Harmatos hajnal hasad


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Itt van már a zivatar


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Jó az anya, jót akar


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Kivirít a kikelet


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Leveles lesz a liget


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Lyukas fazék fekete


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Mese-mese-meskete


----------



## Applecsuti (2019 Október 14)

Zengő abc...


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

FBandee írta:


> középpontos tízszögszám


Ez egy


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

Zug_a_tuske írta:


> Ez egy


2


Applecsuti írta:


> Mese-mese-meskete


2


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

Zug_a_tuske írta:


> 2
> 
> 2


3


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

Zug_a_tuske írta:


> 3


4


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

5


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

6


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

7


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

8


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

9


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

10


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

10


----------



## robi90 (2019 Október 15)

kedd van


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

11


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

12


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

13


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

14


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

15


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

16


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

17


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

18


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

19


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

20


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

21


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

22


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

23


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

24


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

25


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

26


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

28


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

29


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

30


----------



## Zug_a_tuske (2019 Október 15)

31


----------



## Mnors (2019 Október 17)

Zug_a_tuske írta:


> 31


Miért 31? Nem csak 20 kell?


----------



## töreki ági (2019 Október 17)

Jól csak a szivével lát az ember


----------



## töreki ági (2019 Október 17)

minden ember szivében egy dal van


----------



## töreki ági (2019 Október 17)

Ne bántsd a fát, hisz ő is érez


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

1


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

2


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

3


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

4


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

5


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

6


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

7


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

8


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

9


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

10


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

11


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

12


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

13


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

14


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

15


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

16


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

Nem


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

Tudtok


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

Sz


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

Ni


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

?


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

21 után miért vagyok még új ???


----------



## töreki ági (2019 Október 21)

_szia_


----------



## töreki ági (2019 Október 21)

jóestét


----------



## töreki ági (2019 Október 21)

ide kell irnom


----------



## töreki ági (2019 Október 21)

20


----------



## töreki ági (2019 Október 21)

miért várjak


----------



## Zsnck (2019 Október 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## robi90 (2019 Október 23)

JÓ REGGELT


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

1


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

2


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

3


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

4


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

5


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

6


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

7


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

8


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

9


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

10


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

11


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

12


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

13


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

14


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

15


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

16


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

17


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

18


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

19


----------



## Amonmir Teress (2019 Október 24)

20


----------



## robi90 (2019 Október 26)

12.13.14 szol a zene


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

1


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

2


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

3


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

4


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

5


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

6


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

7


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

8


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

9


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

10


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

11


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

12


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

13


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

14


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

15


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

16


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

17


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

18


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

19


----------



## KNJ (2019 Október 29)

20


----------



## balogh92 (2019 Október 31)

Hali


----------



## Makita Csombe (2019 November 1)

Míg leng a lánc,


----------



## Makita Csombe (2019 November 1)

6


----------



## Makita Csombe (2019 November 1)

7 8 9


----------



## Makita Csombe (2019 November 1)

[HIDE-REPLY][/HIDE-REPLY][HIDE-THANKS][/HIDE-THANKS]

Meleg az ülőke!


----------



## Makita Csombe (2019 November 2)

tutti írta:


> 3


15


----------



## Makita Csombe (2019 November 2)

tutti írta:


> 5


Három


----------



## Makita Csombe (2019 November 2)

tutti írta:


> 7


Tutti frutti


----------



## robi90 (2019 November 2)

JÓ REGGELT FORUM


----------



## Makita Csombe (2019 November 2)

Szép napot


----------



## Erkea (2019 November 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...





zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


„Ne üss sebet embertársaid lelkén! Ha a Tiedet gondtalanul megkarcolja valaki, ne csinálj belőle nagy ügyet. Az agyontapogatott sebek mérgesednek el leghamarabb. Ha pedig a seb körül éreznéd már a töprengések gyötrő szaggatásait: vedd elő az akarat kését, izzítsd föl a szellem tüzében és vágd ki vele lelkedből a megtámadott részt. Mosd ki a sebet tiszta önbírálattal, bármennyire is csíp és éget. Tégy rá feledés-tapaszt és úgy járj vele az emberek között, mint akivel semmi sem történt.”

- Wass Albert


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

sziasztok


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

Csak az a szeretet a miénk, amit másoknak adunk!


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

Pollyanna


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

Az élet játéka


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

Örömjáték


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

Az örömjáték örök


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

A legnagyobb ajándék melyet valakinek adhatsz, a figyelmed, az időd és a szereteted.


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

Aki mer, tud.
Aki próbál, tesz.
Aki szeret, él.


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

Fordítsd az arcod a fény felé, és minden árnyék mögéd kerül.


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

Az élet szép!


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

Sokan elengedik az élet apró örömeit, miközben a nagy boldogságot várják.


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

Semmi sem ápolja úgy a szépséget, mint a boldogság.


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

Ne vágyakozzunk nagy örömökre, mert észrevétlenül elmegyünk az élet igazi örömei mellett.


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

“Az emberi boldogság ritkán a hatalmas vagyonok gyümölcse, sokkal inkább támad napi apró örömökből.”


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

“Ma van az a nap, amikor megünnepeljük a pillanatokat – megállunk, hogy érezzük a napfényt, és saját szivárványt építünk.


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

Ma van az a nap, amikor megünnepeljük a lehetőségeket, és nekivágunk saját kalandjainknak.


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

Ma van az a nap, amikor élünk és nem aggódunk, amikor megünnepeljük az örömöt, amikor időt találunk álmainkra, és arra, hogy higgyünk a csodákban.”


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

A


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

B


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

C


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

DD


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

EEE


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

F


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

G


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

8


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

9


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

Hurrá!


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

22 szintén


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

11


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

33


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

44


----------



## nkkriszti (2019 November 10)

Szabó Magda az őz


----------



## nkkriszti (2019 November 10)

Christie Nemezis


----------



## nkkriszti (2019 November 10)

Berg Rumini


----------



## nkkriszti (2019 November 10)

Berg Lengemesék


----------



## nkkriszti (2019 November 10)

Wass Albert A funtinelli


----------



## nkkriszti (2019 November 10)

Apa látod, mivé tettük a világot


----------



## nkkriszti (2019 November 10)

sztereotipikus


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

55


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

66


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

77


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

88


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

99


----------



## csika222 (2019 November 10)

100


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

akkor kezdődjön a visszaszámlálás


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

20
19
18


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

17


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

16 
szeretem ezt az oldalt


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

15


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

14


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

13


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

12


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

11


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

10


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

9


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

8


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

7


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

6


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

5


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

4


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

3


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

2


----------



## Zsuzsi Kálna (2019 November 13)

1


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

Az álmok elhalványodnak. A valóság sosem.

Stephen King


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

Egész életedben azt hiszed, tudod, ki vagy. Minden reggel felkelsz, felöltözöl, csinálod, amit éppen kell, közben próbálsz egy kicsit szórakozni, és azt gondolod, hogy ez vagy, az vagy, amiket csinálsz. Aztán egy nap (...) nem csak az vagy, amit csinálsz. Ha olyat teszel, amit előtte soha, akkor más lesz minden. És megváltozol (...), meg a dolgok is, és minden más lesz.

A törvény embere c. film


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

Leginkább az univerzumhoz tudlak hasonlítani. (...) Te is olyan végtelenül sötét vagy.

Leiner Laura


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

Arra mindig könnyű ürügyet találni, hogy miért ne tegyünk meg valamit.

Sally Rooney


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

Vállam nyomja szüntelen,
hogy egy szürke világba, nem színvaknak születtem.


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

a nincs tiszta út előttünk, egyik lábunkat rakjuk a másik után. A legközelebbi helyes dolgot tehetjük, aztán a következőt. A sötétben, a ködben csak egyet léphetünk előre. És bízhatunk benne, hogy valahogy átjutunk a túloldalra.


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

Nem akartam sírni, de szinte vártam, hogy fogok; kezdtem szétmenni, mint papír zsebkendő a felhőszakadásban.


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

Ha megszabadulsz azoktól a korlátoktól, amelyeket a fizikai érzékszerveid erőltetnek rád, hihetetlen mértékben megváltozik körülötted a valóság, mivel olyan realitásokat fogsz felismerni, amelyeket jelenleg még nem érzékelsz.


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

Az anyag nem létezik. Az anyagi világ csak a szellem terméke, a szellem pedig, a szellem az életerő, amely néha ideiglenesen anyagi alakot ölt, érted, csak magára ölti. Minden körülöttünk csak tünemény.


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

Az elmének hatalmas ereje van! Hasonló ez a jelenség, mint amit Platón írt le a barlang legendájában: a barlangban leláncolt emberek hamis képet alkotnak magukban a valóságról, hisz csak a dolgok deformált alakját ismerik, amelyet a mögöttük égő tűz vetít a falra.


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

Az ember sosem szűnik meg fiatalnak érezni magát. Lehet, hogy elkezdesz dolgozni, lesz férjed és saját házad, de ez az egész felnőttség csak színjáték. Mindannyian úgy teszünk, mintha felnőttünk volna. Tudod, melyik a legkegyetlenebb tárgy, amit valaha feltaláltak? (...) A tükör. Mert megtöri az illúziót.


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

Az ikonfestő nehezen tud áhítattal tekinteni a szent ábrázolásra: ő tudja, hogy a glória mennyei ragyogása csak aranyfüst - piszkos, földi fém.


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

2


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

11


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

12


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

13


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

14


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

15


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

16


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

17


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

18


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

19


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

20


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

21


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

22


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

23


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

24


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

25


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

26


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

27


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

28


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

29


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

30


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

31


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

32


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

33


----------



## Korgoska (2019 November 14)

34


----------



## robi90 (2019 November 14)

KI KERÁZOM


----------



## footbear7 (2019 November 15)

zsazsi mazsi írta:


> Ha valaki keresi a Carol Dweck : Szemléletváltás könyvet szóljon.


Szia! Én szólok! Jó lenne valami ebook formátumban.


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

1


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

Ikon007 írta:


> 1


2


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

3


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

2019.11.15


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

5


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

A könyv ablak a világra.


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

7


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

8


----------



## Kele Tom (2019 November 15)

1


----------



## Kele Tom (2019 November 15)

45


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

9


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

Félúton.


----------



## Kele Tom (2019 November 15)

656


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

11


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

Csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

Szerencsétlen szám.


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

14


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

Leszállott a köd.


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

Hasad a pad.


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

Sáros ez a rét.


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

Üres a polc.


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

Kis Ferenc.


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

Tiszta víz.


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Ott a szamár, megissza!


----------



## Ikon007 (2019 November 15)

A biztonság kedvéért.


----------



## Kele Tom (2019 November 15)

efrferr


----------



## Kele Tom (2019 November 15)

34


----------



## Kele Tom (2019 November 15)

44


----------



## Kele Tom (2019 November 15)

ilkjmé,áé.


----------



## Kele Tom (2019 November 15)

uglbhéjnkléláé


----------



## Kele Tom (2019 November 15)

rtre


----------



## Kele Tom (2019 November 15)

dfgfddf


----------



## Kele Tom (2019 November 15)

ettrtrt


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

Sirius black


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

Harry potter


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

Gini


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

Alvus Dumpedore


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

Hagrid


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

20


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

12


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

22


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

19


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

13


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

229


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

332


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

25


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

29


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

3


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

8


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 15)

33


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 16)

23


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 16)

23


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 16)

26


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 16)

25


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 16)

32


----------



## aemese18 (2019 November 16)

29


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

1


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

2


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

3


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

4


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

5


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

6


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

6


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

8


----------



## szkcsrt (2019 November 16)

9


----------



## szkcsrt (2019 November 16)

10


----------



## szkcsrt (2019 November 16)

11


----------



## szkcsrt (2019 November 16)

12


----------



## szkcsrt (2019 November 16)

13


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

9


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

10


----------



## szkcsrt (2019 November 16)

11


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

11


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

12


----------



## szkcsrt (2019 November 16)

13


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

13


----------



## szkcsrt (2019 November 16)

14


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

14


----------



## szkcsrt (2019 November 16)

15


----------



## szkcsrt (2019 November 16)

16


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

15


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

16


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

17


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

18


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

19


----------



## szantoh79 (2019 November 16)

20


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

21


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

22


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

23


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

24


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

25


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

26


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

27


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

28


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

29


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

30


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

31


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

32


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

33


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

34


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

35


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

36


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

37


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

38


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

39


----------



## Golwen (2019 November 18)

40


----------



## hirschgabi1 (2019 November 19)

41


----------



## hirschgabi1 (2019 November 19)

42


----------



## hirschgabi1 (2019 November 19)

43


----------



## hirschgabi1 (2019 November 19)

44


----------



## hirschgabi1 (2019 November 19)

45


----------



## robi90 (2019 November 19)

46


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

3


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

9


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

5


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

13


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

6


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

67


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

38


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

45


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

aa


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

bb


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

79


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

ll


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

gg


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

55


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

66


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

33


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

88


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

22


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

99


----------



## Anami81 (2019 November 20)

00


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

jó lenne igen


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

azt gondolom hogy ez egy jó oldal régen anno volt regisztrációm, és sok időt voltam fenn, ma újra regeltem emiatt


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

Remélem hogy új tagként


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

van lehetőségem mielőbb


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

összegyűjteni a


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

a 20 db hozzászólást,


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

Hol


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

érdemes


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

Roland


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

BK3 vagy G70


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

hangszerekhez


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

jól szerkesztett


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

stílusokat


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

gyári, vagy


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

mulatós, beat,


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

én is


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

szeretnék mielőbb több saját


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

midit vagy stl-t


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

feltölteni


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

vannak mp3 alapjaim is


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

szívesen csere-berélek ha úgy van


----------



## GeryBK3 (2019 November 22)

Remélem így lesz


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

Szeretnék én is csatlakozni hozzátok!


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

Ezen okból


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

mielőbb írok ide.


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

Köszönöm.


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

a


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

b


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

c


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

d


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

e


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

f


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

g


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

h


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

i


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

j


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

k


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

l


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

m


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

n


----------



## deurob (2019 November 25)

o


----------



## robi90 (2019 November 25)

ÁLLOM


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

a


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

2


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

b


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

2


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

c3


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

d4


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

Ígytervezünk mi


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

OK


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

8hozzászólás


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

9hozzászólás


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

12


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

13


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

14


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

15


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

16


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

17


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

18


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

19


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

20


----------



## reban (2019 November 26)

Köszönöm


----------



## Tánczos Melinda (2019 November 29)

Könnyű, mint az 1*1


----------



## Tánczos Melinda (2019 November 29)

Köszönöm


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

1a


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

2a


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

3c


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

4d


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

5e


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

6f


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

7g


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

8h


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

9j


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

10k


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

11l


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

12é


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

13á


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

14á


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

15ű


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

16í


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

17y


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

18x


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

19c


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

20v


----------



## Szaki Maci (2019 December 1)

21b


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

1


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

2


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

3


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

4


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

5


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

6


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

7


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

8


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

9


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

10


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

11


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

12


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

13


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

14


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

15


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

16


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

17


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

18


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

19


----------



## szuhkri (2019 December 4)

20


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

Nézsonra járt, nyalkás brigyók turbolltak, purrtak a zepén,


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

Nyamlongott mind a pirityók, bröftyent a mamsi plény.


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

"Kerüld a Gruffacsórt, fiam,

a foga tép, a karma metsz!


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

Ne járj, hol grémmadár csuhan

s a bőszhedt Gyilkanyessz!"


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

Kapta döfke kardját a smorc,

rég csűszte már a nyúf vadat -


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

megállt a vén plakány tövén

a tamtam-lomb alatt.


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

Állt felhergült eszmék között,

s ím Gruffacsór - a szeme láng -


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

hussongva és mortyogva jött

a kuszmadt fák iránt.


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

Egy! Kettő! Egy! Kettő! - csihant

a döfke penge nyisz-nyasza!


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

Metélte szét, kapta fejét

s diadalgott haza.


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

"Hát megölted a Gruffacsórt?

Keblemre, fürgeteg fiam!


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

Dicshedj soká! Hujhé, hurrá!"

s csuklantott boldogan.


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

Nézsonra járt, nyalkás brigyók

turboltak, purrtak a zepén,


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

nyamlongott mind a pirityók,

bröftyent a mamsi plény.


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

Tótfalusi István:


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

A Gruffacsór


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

*(Jabberwocky magyar nyelven)*


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

in:


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

*Carroll, Lewis:*


----------



## Vildun (2019 December 4)

Alice Csodaországban


----------



## robi90 (2019 December 8)

JO ESTTÉT


----------



## Lilla Mak (2019 December 8)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## doppio (2019 December 9)

noemi.nagy93 írta:


> A felejtés nem a történelem bűne: a történelem vak, öntudattalan. A felejtés az emberek bűne, akik a történelmet csinálják. Az embereknek van rá jó okuk, hogy kiválogassák vagy eltüntessék az emlékeiket, és nem szeretik, ha szót kérnek azok, akiket szeretnének elfelejteni."


Jó


----------



## robi90 (2019 December 9)

NEM SEMMI


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

Köszönjük szépen a topikot!


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

Egy egészséges ember nem kínoz másokat. Általában a megkínzottakból lesznek a kínzók.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

A sebek a múltra emlékeztetnek, de nem kell meghatározniuk a jövőt.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

Egy hídon akkor kelünk át, mikor elérkezünk hozzá, azután felégetjük magunk után. Semmi sem jelzi, hogy ott jártunk, csak a füst szagának emléke és azé, hogy könnybe lábad a szemünk.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

Az élet egy utazás. Rajtunk múlik, hogy miképp haladunk: csak áramlunk az árral, vagy követjük saját álmainkat.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

Rengeteg érzelem mozgatja az ember szívét, amikor úgy dönt, hogy spirituális útra lép. A cél lehet nemes: mint amilyen a hit, a felebaráti szeretet vagy a jótékonykodás. De lehet egyszerű szeszély is, félelem a magánytól, kíváncsiság és a szerelem vágya. Mindez azonban nem is számít. Az igazi spirituális út erősebb, mint bármelyik ok, amely elindít minket rajta.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

Minél többet engedünk be magunkba a világból, annál többet kapunk belőle vissza: legyen az akár szeretet, akár gyűlölet.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

A szerelem már csak ilyen. Megvilágosítja a küldetésünket ezen a földön, értelmet ad az életünknek. Aki ebben a tudatban cselekszik, azt oltalmazó jóság kíséri, az a nehéz pillanatokban megnyugvásra lel, mindenét odaadja, és semmit nem kér érte cserébe, csak a szerelme közelségét, a fény elnyelőjét, a termékenység kelyhét, a világosságot, amely beragyogja az utat.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

A szerelem a maga finomságával megdönti az elnyomó hatalmat, inni ad a gyengédségre szomjazónak, nyitva tartja az ajtót, hogy beengedje az áldott fényt és esőt. Lelassítja az időt, vagy éppen felgyorsítja, de az biztos, hogy nem folyik tovább ugyanabban a tempóban, ugyanabban az elviselhetetlen monotóniában.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

A napraforgó mindig napraforgó marad, akkor is, ha még nem tudod megkülönböztetni a többi virágtól. Bármennyire is szeretnéd, nem változtathatod sem rózsává, sem tulipánná, országunk jelképévé. Ha meg akarja tagadni önmagát, csak megkeseredik és már életében halott lesz. Ezért tanuld meg derűs nyugalommal követni a sorsod, bármilyen legyen is.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

A virágok arra tanítanak, hogy semmi sem örök: sem a szépség, sem a hervadás, hiszen a magokból új növények serkennek. Jusson eszedbe ez, ha örömet, fájdalmat vagy bánatot érzel. Minden elmúlik, megöregszik, meghal és újjászületik.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

Még a legmagasabb fák is (...) apró magvakból sarjadnak. Vésd ezt az eszedbe, és ne akard siettetni az időt!


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

Lehetőséggel születtél. Jósággal és bizalommal születtél. Eszmékkel és álmokkal születtél. Nagysággal születtél. Szárnyakkal születtél. Nem arra szántak, hogy mássz, hát ne tedd. Szárnyaid vannak. Tanuld meg használni őket, és repülj!


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

A szerelmesek nem megismerkednek. Végig ott vannak egymásban.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

Létezik olyan táplálék, amit nem a szájunkon át veszünk magunkhoz... a test és a lélek csészét formál. Amikor találkozol valakivel, valami becsöppen a csészébe.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

Messze túl a
Rossztettek s jótettek fogalmán
Van egy mező.
Ott találkozunk.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

A világ olyan, mint a kút, minden cseppjében ezer nap alszik.


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

A múlt és a jövő fátyollal takarja el előlünk Istent; égesd el hát mindkettőt lángoló tűzzel!


----------



## Mirumew (2019 December 9)

Amit keresel, az is keres téged.


----------



## robi90 (2019 December 12)

SZOL A RÁDIO


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

Szép Tündérország támad föl szívemben


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

Ilyenkor decemberben.


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

A szeretetnek csillagára nézek,


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

Megszáll egy titkos, gyönyörű igézet,


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

Ilyenkor decemberben.


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

…Bizalmas szívvel járom a világot,


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

S amit az élet vágott,


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

Beheggesztem a sebet a szívemben,


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

És hiszek újra égi szeretetben,


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

Ilyenkor decemberben.


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

…És valahol csak kétkedő beszédet


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

Hallok, szomorún nézek,


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

A kis Jézuska itt van a közelben,


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

Legyünk hát jobbak, s higgyünk rendületlen,


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

S ne csak így decemberben.


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

Itt van a szép, víg karácsony,


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

Élünk dión, friss kalácson:


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

mennyi fínom csemege!


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

Kicsi szíved remeg-e?


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

Karácsonyfa minden ága


----------



## Pszunarc (2019 December 13)

Karácsonyfa minden ága
csillog-villog: csupa drága,
szép mennyei üzenet:
Kis Jézuska született.

Jó gyermekek mind örülnek,
kályha mellett körben ülnek,
aranymese, áhitat
minden szívet átitat.

Pásztorjátszók be-bejönnek
és kántálva ráköszönnek
a családra. Fura nép,
de énekük csudaszép.

Tiszta öröm tüze átég
a szemeken, a harangjáték
szól, éjféli üzenet:
Kis Jézuska született!


----------



## robi90 (2019 December 16)

HELLO


----------



## Sebők Ágnes (2019 December 17)

robi90 írta:


> Szép napot





Egedi Péter írta:


> zz


----------



## Sebők Ágnes (2019 December 17)

Pszunarc írta:


> Karácsonyfa minden ága
> csillog-villog: csupa drága,
> szép mennyei üzenet:
> Kis Jézuska született.
> ...


----------



## Sebők Ágnes (2019 December 17)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


----------



## Sebők Ágnes (2019 December 17)

virita írta:


> Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
> Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;


----------



## Sebők Ágnes (2019 December 17)

virita írta:


> Sok ember fog ki- és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben. (Eleanor Roosevelt)


----------



## Sebők Ágnes (2019 December 17)

jozsikatuning írta:


>


----------



## Sebők Ágnes (2019 December 17)

keletom2 írta:


> A jegyszedőnek az anyja egy malomtulajdonos kulák szeretője volt. Bevallotta. (Tanú)


----------



## Sebők Ágnes (2019 December 17)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


----------



## robi90 (2019 December 19)

NINCS MESZE KÁRÁCSONY


----------



## robi90 (2019 December 24)




----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

Felvezette Lancelot-t a kastélyba.


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

A palackok közül leemelte azt, amire rá volt írva:


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

Amor, amoris, masc.


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

Felvágta a cukorspárgát és a harapófogóval kivette a Szerelmet.


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

Gondosan becsavarta ostyába és átnyujtotta Lancelotnak,


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

aki egy pohár víz segítségével lenyelte.


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

Néhány pillanat múlva Lancelot összerázkódott.


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

Egész testét és lelkét hasító fájdalom járta át.


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

A térde reszketett, a feje zúgott,


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

az egész világ elsötétedett előtte.


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

- Elvesztettem a királyné kegyét!


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

- hörögte.


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

A torkához kapott és búcsú nélkül elrohant.


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

A fájdalom annyira rázta,


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

hogy alig tudott a lován ülve maradni.


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

Csorogtak a könnyei és leeresztette a sisakrostélyát,


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

hogy a szembejövők ne lássák szégyenét.


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

De könnyei oly bőségesen hullottak,


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

hogy kiszivárogtak a sisakrostély alól és végigfutottak a páncélján.


----------



## da. (2019 December 25)

Boldog volt.


----------



## robi90 (2019 December 26)

SZÉP NAPOT MINDEN KINEK


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

1


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

Köszönöm a befogadást!


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

three


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

4


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

five


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

6


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

7


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

8


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

9


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

10


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

11


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

12


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

13


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

14


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

15


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

16


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

17


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

18


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

19


----------



## Manci69 (2019 December 26)

20


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

2


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

3


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

4


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

5


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

6


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

7


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

8


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

9


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

10


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

11


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

12


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

13


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

14


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

15


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

16


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

17


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

18


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

19


----------



## Künsztlerné Katalin (2019 December 29)

20


----------



## robi90 (2020 Január 1)

BUÉK


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

1


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

2


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

3


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

4


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

5


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

6


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

7


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

8


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

9


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

10


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

11


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

12


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

13


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

14


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

15


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

16.


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

17


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

18


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

19


----------



## Huni88 (2020 Január 2)

20


----------



## Kuroneko9 (2020 Január 4)

21?


----------



## pélla patricia (2020 Január 4)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


milyen igaz


----------



## pélla patricia (2020 Január 4)

ok


----------



## pélla patricia (2020 Január 4)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


14


----------



## robi90 (2020 Január 6)

JÓ NAPOT


----------



## Ivarga Ágnes (2020 Január 6)

köszi,ezzel a következő is pipa


----------



## Nutella1 (2020 Január 12)

- Jean, tegyen a tűzre!
- Székestől, uram?


----------



## Nutella1 (2020 Január 12)

- Jean, kaparászik a negró?
- Nem, uram.
- Akkor egész éjjel egy csótányt szopogattam...


----------



## Nutella1 (2020 Január 12)

A hűtlen feleség fél évi távollét után visszatér a férjéhez, és bocsánatot kér.
- Nézd Rózsikám azt, hogy mással elmentél, még megbocsátom valahogy de, hogy visszajöttél, azt soha


----------



## Nutella1 (2020 Január 12)

Két idegen srác egymás mellé kerül egy repülőn. Az egyiknek van egy jó könyve, azt olvasná, de a másik nem hagyja:
- Figyu, beszélgessünk, úgy jobban telik az idő!
- Miről akarsz beszélgetni?
- Hát... mondjuk az atomenergiáról.
- Jó, de mielőtt erről beszélgetnénk, meg tudnál magyarázni nekem valamit? A kecske, a tehén és a ló ugyanazt a füvet eszik, és mégis más-más a trágyájuk: a kecskéé bogyó, a tehéné lepény, a lóé pedig száraz fű. Miért van ez így?
- Nem tudom.
- Hát akkor hogy akarsz te az atomenergiáról beszélgetni, amikor szarhoz sem értesz?


----------



## Nutella1 (2020 Január 12)

A gyenge akaratúak kérdése a hogyan. Az ambiciózus embereké a mikor.


----------



## robi90 (2020 Január 12)

UJ HÉT


----------



## JónásImre HU (2020 Január 14)

Köszönöm!
Sajnos (nem sajnos), én is gondban voltam az elején, de feltaláltam magam és megszereztem a 20 hozzászólást (horgászatnál képeket töltöttem fel, amerikánál írtam a képekhez, hogy tetszik és Én is mennék szívesen, de az igazat megvallva a böngészkedés közben gyorsan összejött).
Szép napokat mindenkinek.


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

pélla patricia írta:


> ok





Nutella1 írta:


> Két idegen srác egymás mellé kerül egy repülőn. Az egyiknek van egy jó könyve, azt olvasná, de a másik nem hagyja:
> - Figyu, beszélgessünk, úgy jobban telik az idő!
> - Miről akarsz beszélgetni?
> - Hát... mondjuk az atomenergiáról.
> ...


Ez nagyon jó!


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

Nutella1 írta:


> A gyenge akaratúak kérdése a hogyan. Az ambiciózus embereké a mikor.


Szeretem, amikor valaki azt nézi, hogy mit hogyan tud megcsinálni, nem azt, hogy hogyan nem.


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

Nutella1 írta:


> A hűtlen feleség fél évi távollét után visszatér a férjéhez, és bocsánatot kér.
> - Nézd Rózsikám azt, hogy mással elmentél, még megbocsátom valahogy de, hogy visszajöttél, azt soha


Ez jó!


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

...és új év ;-)


robi90 írta:


> UJ HÉT


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

jajj!


Nutella1 írta:


> - Jean, kaparászik a negró?
> - Nem, uram.
> - Akkor egész éjjel egy csótányt szopogattam...


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

Nutella1 írta:


> - Jean, tegyen a tűzre!
> - Székestől, uram?


huh!


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

Ivarga Ágnes írta:


> köszi,ezzel a következő is pipa


én még dolgozok az ügyön ;-)


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

pélla patricia írta:


> 14


8


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

Pszunarc írta:


> Itt van a szép, víg karácsony,


Verselni is lehet?


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

Pszunarc írta:


> Karácsonyfa minden ága


Szuper, akkor én is viszem az ötletet, köszi


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

köszi a versikét!


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

Nem értem miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólás, csak felesleges dolgokat felteszünk, hogy meglegyen :-(


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

Pszunarc írta:


> Ilyenkor decemberben.


januárban ;-)


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

Mirumew írta:


> Amit keresel, az is keres téged.


Úgy tűnik nem egyfelé ;-)


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

1


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

2


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

3


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

4


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

5


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

6


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

7


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

8


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

9


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

10


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

11


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

12


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

13


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

14


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

15


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

16


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

17


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

18


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

19


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

20


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

21


----------



## zsoltikusz (2020 Január 16)

22


----------



## robi90 (2020 Január 18)

SZÉP VOLT


----------



## robi90 (2020 Január 20)




----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

hűha, mit is irjak?...


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

köszi, hogy itt lehetek! :*


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

SZEBERÉNYI LAJOS EMLÉKKÖNYVÉBE 

Kegyetlen a végzet; nem hagy sok időig örűlni 
Minket együttlétünk édeni napjainak. 
Ámde az a földnek bármely részére ragadhat, 
Érted ezen kebel ég, s lészen örökre hived. 

Petőfi Sándor - Selmec, 1839. január 19.


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

EPIGRAMM 

Rákosnak szomorú mezején járván, magyar, hallod 
Fái között a szél mily keseregve nyögel? 
Oh nem szél nyögel ott, ősid fölisteni lelke 
Sír unokáinak elkorcsosodása fölött! 

Petőfi Sándor - Rákos, 1839. április 30.


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

RÓZA 

Szende szerény ibolyák völgyén füzögetve bokrétát, 
Szökdele berkének kedvesem árnyai alatt. 
Jött és látta Eos bájait; irigyelve pirúla,
S a fák lombi fölé könnyeket ejtve futott. 

Petőfi Sándor - Ostfiasszonyfa, 1839. május 29.


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

EPIGRAMM 

Hasztalanúl vágyasz, vad sors, kínozni. 
Nem érzem: Nincs szivem. 
A haza s a lányka s barátnak adám. 

Petőfi Sándor - Ostfiasszonyfa, 1839. június 4.


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

TÖRÖK GYULA EMLÉKKÖNYVÉBE 

Hogyha messze lészek tőled vettetődve, 
E lap által légy rám emlékeztetődve. 

Petőfi Sándor - Pozsony, 1841. március 25.


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

NEUMANN KÁROLY EMLÉKKÖNYVÉBE 

Szeretlek, mint a hold a csendes éjet, 
Miként a léget a szabad madár; 
Szeretlek oh, barátom, míg az élet 
Köréből a halál a sírba zár. 

Petőfi Sándor - Selmec, 1841. április 17.


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

A VIRÁGNAK MEGTILTANI NEM LEHET... - részlet

A virágnak megtiltani nem lehet, 
Hogy ne nyíljék, ha jön a szép kikelet; 
Kikelet a lyány, virág a szerelem, 
Kikeletre virítani kénytelen.

Petőfi Sándor - Debrecen, 1843. december


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

TEMETÉSRE SZÓL AZ ÉNEK... 

Temetésre szól az ének, 
Temetőbe kit kisérnek? 
Akárki! már nem földi rab, 
Nálam százszorta boldogabb. 
Itt viszik az ablak alatt; 
Be sok ember sírva fakadt! 
Mért nem visznek engemet ki, 
Legalább nem sírna senki. 

Petőfi Sándor - Debrecen, 1843. december


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

FÜSTBEMENT TERV 
Egész uton - hazafelé 
Azon gondolkodám:
Miként fogom szólítani 
Rég nem látott anyám? 

Mit mondok majd először is 
Kedvest, szépet neki? 
Midőn, mely bölcsőm ringatá, 
A kart terjeszti ki.

S jutott eszembe számtalan 
Szebbnél-szebb gondolat, 
Mig állni látszék az idő, 
Bár a szekér szaladt. 

S a kis szobába toppanék... 
Röpűlt felém anyám... 
S én csüggtem ajkán... szótlanúl... 
Mint a gyümölcs a fán. 

Petőfi Sándor - Dunavecse, 1844. április


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

ÁLMODOM-E? 

Álmodom-e? 
Vagy látok igazán? 
S akit látok, 
Tündér-e vagy leány? 
Akár leány, 
Akár tündér lenne, 
Mit bánnám én, 
Csak belém szeretne! 

Petőfi Sándor - Dunavecse, 1844. április-május


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

SÍROM 

Hogyha én majd meghalok, 
Nem leszen kő síromon; 
Egy kis fejfa lesz a jel, 
Ahová teszik porom. 
De ha megkövűl a kín, 
Mely most elhat lelkemig: 
Alacsony sirom fölött 
Piramíd emelkedik. 

Petőfi Sándor - Dunavecse, 1844. április-május


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

POHARAMHOZ 

Különben én becsüllek, oh pohár! 
Csak egy van benned, amit restelek; 
Azt restelem csak benned, oh pohár! 
Hogy olyan könnyen kihörpentelek. 
Ha én tenéked volnék, oh pohár! 
Ki nem fogynék a borból sohasem; 
Aztán, ha nékem volnál, oh pohár! 
Innál belőlem véges-végtelen. 

Petőfi Sándor - Dunavecse, 1844. április-május


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

ÉLET, HALÁL 

Boldog, kinek fejére
Az ég oly sorsot mért, 
Hogy bor- s leányért éljen 
És haljon a honért. 

Petőfi Sándor - Pest, 1844. július-augusztus


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

FURFANGOS BORIVÓ 

Megiszom én a bort, mert szeretem, 
De néha megy belém nagy nehezen; 
Azonban rajtam nem fog ki soha, 
Minden dolognak van oka-foka.

A kancsó zsarnokszív” - azt gondolom - 
„Ki kell belőle a vért ontanom!” 
S e gondolatra kancsóm kiürűl, 
Készítették bár feneketlenűl. 

Petőfi Sándor - Pest, 1844. szeptember


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

SZEMFÁJÁSOMKOR 

Teremtő isten! szemeimre 
A vakságot tán csak nem küldöd? 
Mi lesz belőlem, hogyha többé 
Nem láthatok lyányt s pipafüstöt! 

Petőfi Sándor - Pest, 1844. szeptember


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

HALÁLOM 

A halál két neme áll előttem, 
Nem tudom, hogy melyiké leszek; 
Nem tudom, pedig szeretném tudni: 
Éhen vagy szomjan halok-e meg? 

Petőfi Sándor - Pest, 1844. szeptember


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

VERSEIM 

A költészet fája életem, 
Minden versem egy levelke rajt. 
Fa, levél el fog hervadni majd, 
A felejtés szele rásohajt. 

És mivelhogy elhervadni fog, 
Ne is ápolgassam én e fát? 
Más hasznot ha nem hajt: legalább, 
Amíg élek, hűs árnyékot ád. 

Petőfi Sándor - Pest, 1844. szeptember


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

GYERE, LOVAM... 

Gyere, lovam, hadd tegyem rád nyergem! 
Galambomnál kell még ma teremnem.
A kengyelbe most teszem ballábam, 
De lelkem már a galambomnál van. 

Száll a madár, tán párjához siet; 
Sebesen száll, el is hagyott minket. 
Érjük utol szaporán, jó lovam, 
A párját ő sem szereti jobban. 

Petőfi Sándor - Pest, 1844. december


----------



## Kaktuszmalac (2020 Január 21)

KATONA VAGYOK ÉN... 

Katona vagyok én, kiszolgált katona, 
Csak káplár sem voltam, mindig közkatona. 
A katonasághoz ifjúságot vittem, 
Ott maradt az, haza öregséggel jöttem. 

Nagy volt pontosságom, nagy volt a hűségem, 
Nem volt reám mérve csak egy büntetés sem. 
Mi lett a jutalmam, mikor kiszolgáltam? 
A generális megveregette vállam. 

Petőfi Sándor - Pest, 1844. december


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Száz "Nem megy" után érkezik el a pillanat, amikor egyszer csak "Megy"!

Müller Péter


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Kitartani csak akkor lehet, ha nem csapódik be az ember.

Csák Gyula


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

A legkeményebb acélt képtelenség meghajlítani, azt csakis megtörni lehet.

Pierce Brown


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Ha soha nem állsz ki azért, amiben hiszel, más sem fog.

Demi Lovato


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Soha ne add fel az álmaid! Még akkor sem, ha senki más nem hiszi, hogy valóra válnak, csak te.

Phillip Sweet


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

A győzelem azoké, akik a legjobban hisznek benne és soha nem adják fel.

Pearl Harbor - Égi háború c. film


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

A rög lehet nagyobb a hegynél - gondnak lehet nagyobb. Nem a hegyben botlik meg az ember.

Fekete Gyula


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Néha úgy érzem, feladnám,
de nem tudom;
ez nincs a véremben.

Shawn Mendes


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Ne azt mondd, hogy "nekem ez nem megy", hanem hogy "még nem"!

Szily Nóra


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

A kis lépések összessége hatalmas ugrást eredményezhet.

Scott Kelly


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Belekezdhetsz valamibe, ha van hozzá energiád. Befejezni is egyszerű. Állhatatosan tovább folytatni, az a nehéz.

Shunmyo Masuno


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Csak akkor számít valaki legyőzöttnek, ha feladja.

W. Bruce Cameron


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Ha nem tudsz repülni, hát fuss. Ha nem tudsz futni, hát gyalogolj. Ha nem tudsz járni, hát mássz. Bármit is teszel, nem állhatsz meg: menned kell az utadon előre.

Martin Luther King


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Amit nem akarok, arra senki rá nem vehet. Viszont ha valamit nagyon akarok, akkor a végsőkig kitartok mellette.

Végtelen szerelem (sorozat) c. film


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Az akaraton áll vagy bukik minden.

Fredrik Backman


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Élünk, hogy még egy napig harcoljunk.

Stephen King


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Az életben a legjobb tanácsot a fodrászok adják: emeld fel a fejed! Ennél nincs fontosabb!

Durica Katarina


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Minden, ami körülvesz, azért létezik, hogy neked a lehető legjobb legyen. (...) Minden út végén, mely valaha elkezdődött, kincseket találsz, sosem szakadékot.

Robert Lawson


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Ha nem gyakorolsz, valahol valaki más majd fog helyetted is, és kész lesz rá, hogy átvegye a munkádat.

Brooks Robinson


----------



## Adri0912 (2020 Január 23)

Ha kitartunk, a siker bármikor beüthet.

Barabási Albert-László


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

A tudatosság kalandja


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

Az ismeretek felhalmozása a végtelenségig folytatodhat


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

olvasás és olvasás nyelvtanulás és nyelvtanulás


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

megtanulhatjuk a világ ősszes nyelvét


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

elolvashatjuk a világ ősszes kőnyvét


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

anélkül hogy egy tapodtat is haladnánk előre


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

a látszat ellenére az elme nem arra tőrekszik hogy igazan tudjon hanem a rágódásra


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

a tudást elsősorban a rágódásszükséglet kielégitese miatt igényli


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

ha véletlenül a gépezet rátalálna a tudásra és leállna


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

akkor az elme fellázadna és keresne valami mást amin rágódhatna


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

csakis a a rágódás és rágódás kedvéért mivel ez a feladata


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

ami bennünk a tudás és a fejlődés lehetőségét keresi az nem az elme


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

hanem valami mőgőtte ami használja az elmét


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

A mentálisgépezet leállásakor sokféle felfedezést tehetünk


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

az elsők egyike lehet ha a gondolkodás hatalma figyelemre méltó ajándék


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

akkor a hatalom hogy ne gondolkodjunk még ennél is nagyobb


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

ha a kereső csak néhány percre ebbe az állapotba kerül hamarosan tapasztalni fogja hogy mit jelent ez


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

ráébred hogy egy hamis zsivajban kimeritő szüntelen főrgetegben él


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

kizárólagosan a gondolataival érzéseivel sugallataival reagálásaival feltőltve


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

ő mindig ő egy külőnleges méretü tőrpe behatol mindenbe elhomályosit mindent


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

csak saját magát hallja és látja csak saját magát ismeri


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

a változatlan témák váltakozásai keltik az újdonság illúzióját


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

bizonyos értelemben nem vagyunk mások mint bonyolult mentális idegi és fizikai szokások tőmege


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

melyet néhány uralkodó eszme vágy asszociáció tart őssze


----------



## turboeger78 (2020 Január 24)

sok kis őnmagát ismétlő kényszer keveréke néhány jelentősebb rezgéssel


----------



## konati (2020 Január 24)

Érdekes gondolatokat lehet itt olvasni


----------



## konati (2020 Január 24)

Mindenkiből kijön egy-két mondat


----------



## konati (2020 Január 24)

Hopp! Azt hittem többször is elküldtem az előző hozzászólást


----------



## konati (2020 Január 24)

Rakoncátlankodik a rendszer


----------



## robi90 (2020 Január 25)

ÁLLOM VAGY


----------



## konati (2020 Január 25)

Már 80401


----------



## Nikosz88 (2020 Január 26)

4


----------



## Nikosz88 (2020 Január 26)

5


----------



## Nikosz88 (2020 Január 26)

6


----------



## Nikosz88 (2020 Január 26)

7


----------



## Nikosz88 (2020 Január 26)

8


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

1


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

2


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

3


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

4


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

5


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

6


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

7


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

8


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

9


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

10


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

11


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

12


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

13


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

14


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

15


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

16


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

17


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

18


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

19


----------



## Rigó Imre (2020 Január 27)

20


----------



## Slvmarti (2020 Január 29)

11


----------



## Slvmarti (2020 Január 29)




----------



## robi90 (2020 Január 30)

EZ AZ


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Január 31)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget,hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Január 31)

ABC


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Január 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Január 31)

AÁBCDEÉFGGYHIIJKLMOPQR


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Január 31)

0123456789


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Január 31)

Szeretem a könyveket


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Január 31)

Könyvek!


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Január 31)

Mondgomery a vár neve ahol az nap este szált


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Január 31)

Mondgomery a vár ura vendégli a királyt


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a téli virágok,


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

Még zöldell a nyárfa az ablak előtt


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

De látod amottan a téli világot


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

Még ifjú szívenben a lángsugarú nyár


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

Még benne virít a kikelet


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

Csapd le csacsi


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

0123456


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

abcdefgh


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

ej mi a kő tyúkanyó kend


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

tán a szobában lakik itt bent


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

Bodri kutyám hegyezd füled


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

had beszélek mostan veled


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

régi cseléd vagy a háznál,


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

mindig emberül szolgáltál,


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

ezután is jó légy morzsa


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

Kedvet ne kapj a tyúkhúsra


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

élj a tyúkkal barátságba'...


----------



## MrNagyito (2020 Február 1)

anyám egyetlen jószága.


----------



## robi90 (2020 Február 5)




----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Hó fedi a földet,
a mély éj csak terjed,
kihűltek a völgyek,
s a láp feketén szenved,
de a dombtetőn villanó fény régi pogány
ünnepet sejtet.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Vész terhes a felleg,
nyugtalan az éjjel,
halottak ébrednek
s földöntúli kéjjel
éltetik a napot, tánccal, dallal
fakó, rothadó szentéllyel.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Nem földi széltől
leng a tölgyrengeteg,
beteges ágvégről
őrült fagyöngy lengedez.
Vigyázz, letűnt druidák sírjából
kelő sötét erők ezek.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Ily tetteknek legyél
apátja vagy főpapja,
zengd kannibál hevét,
ha eljő rút napja
az ünnepnek, s mutasd meg
a hitetleneknek a gonosz jelét!


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Torony tör feketén a felhőlepte égre;
Erdő nyomakodik úttalanul tövébe.
Dohos moha tapad a szent körök kövére,
Néma árnyak hada vénül dúlt szürkeségbe.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Madár itt nem dalol, lépő láb nem neszez,
Minden halk éjzörej a süket csöndbe hull,
Csak lomha szárnycsapás kavarja a szelet,
A toronyba ha még a sápadt fény kigyúl.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Mert aki benn lakik, mester magányosan,
Rúnákat ró keze, rettentő titkokat,
Szívbe félelmet olt, s mutatja, merre van
Csillagon túli mély s miazmás kárhozat.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Halandó szem kevés, hogy elviselje itt
Averoigne sötét urának álmait!


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Mindig jámbor ember vagyok –
Nem erős, se nem bölcs –
A természettel haladok,
Jussom dal, munka, csönd.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Egy nap a hatalmas urak
Döntöttek: halnunk kell,
Szabadságunk, jövőnk, búsan
Az enyészeté lesz.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Azt mondták, írjam nevemet
Halálos tekercsre,
S amint utolsót leheltem,
Díccsel megyek mennybe.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Nem tudom, hogy mit tehettem,
Midőn most ezt kapom:
Kín után a kín temet be,
Majd jeltelen halom.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Senkit soha nem gyűlöltem,
Mégis mondják: szenvedj,
Harcolj mindig, s öld meg őket –
Hogy urad jól legyen.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Tudatom tiszta volt, s szabad
Mikor számsor lettem,
Mint a többi: vége szakadt,
Nem ellenkezhettem.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Van itt bőven kosz, vér, bánat
El nem is bírom már,
Gyakran tör ki rajtam, rángat
Félelemmel vegyült gyász


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Nem tudom, hát mit tehetnék,
Ez a törvény hamis
Tennem kell, mit nem szeretnék
Ha belehalok is.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Végzetem már a sarkon vár,
A nemzet hadba vész
Mintha valami lesne rám,
Csak néz, csak néz, és néz


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Álmom kerül rég az ágyban,
Fel nem is foghatom:
Miért ítéltetek halálra
Egy végzetes napon?


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

De csitt – egy izomrost feszül –
Erős bort vedelek –
A gonoszság míg elkerül,
Csak nevetek és nevetek.


----------



## Allanon666 (2020 Február 7)

Köszönöm!


----------



## robi90 (2020 Február 8)

SZÓL A ZENE


----------



## K.Gika (2020 Február 9)

Reszket a bokor, mert
Madárka szállott rá.
Reszket a lelkem, mert
Eszembe jutottál,
Eszembe jutottál,
Kicsiny kis leányka,
Te a nagy világnak
Legnagyobb gyémántja!


----------



## K.Gika (2020 Február 9)

Teli van a Duna,
Tán még ki is szalad.
Szivemben is alig
Fér meg az indulat.
Szeretsz, rózsaszálam?
Én ugyan szeretlek,
Apád-anyád nálam
Jobban nem szerethet.


----------



## K.Gika (2020 Február 9)

Mikor együtt voltunk,
Tudom, hogy szerettél.
Akkor meleg nyár volt,
Most tél van, hideg tél.
Hogyha már nem szeretsz,
Az isten áldjon meg,
De ha még szeretsz, úgy
Ezerszer áldjon meg!


----------



## Búza Mihály (2020 Február 9)

sziasztok! szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Búza Mihály (2020 Február 9)

Egy hölgy dinnyét szeretne vásárolni. Vagy harmincat megnyomkodott, megszagolgatott, mire a zöldséges:
- Asszonyom, legközelebb a férjét küldje el vásárolni, ő biztos nem ilyen válogatós.
- Ezt miből gondolja?
- Ha az lenne, nem magát vette volna feleségül.


----------



## Búza Mihály (2020 Február 9)

köszönöm


----------



## Búza Mihály (2020 Február 9)

nagyon hasznos ez a forum


----------



## Búza Mihály (2020 Február 9)

123456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930313233


----------



## Búza Mihály (2020 Február 9)

- Mindenkiben már az első napon megbízik?
- Túl rövid az élet ahhoz, hogy ne tegyem.
- És ha az illető csalódást okoz?
- Ahhoz is rövid, hogy megbánjam.


----------



## Búza Mihály (2020 Február 9)

Ne tervezgess! Olyan rövid az élet. Ne álmodozz örökké, menj és cselekedj!


----------



## Búza Mihály (2020 Február 9)

A mesék hazudnak. Azt mondják, szerelemtől nem lesz arannyá a vadállat szíve. A szerelmes ember feledékeny, elfelejti, kicsoda - egy időre. A mesék hazudnak. Amikor eljön a hajnal, a hercegnők visszatérnek első szerelmükhöz, a vadállatok pedig önmagukhoz.


----------



## Búza Mihály (2020 Február 9)

Amilyen nehéz feljutni a csúcsra, olyan könnyű lezuhanni onnan. Lehet, hogy sokan segítenek odakerülni, de mind eltűnnek, ha levisz az utunk. Aki addig a kezét nyújtotta, olyankor már visszahúzza és elfordítja a fejét. Amikor a hátad mögött döntenek el valamit, a fények nem lassan, hanem azonnal kialszanak.


----------



## Búza Mihály (2020 Február 9)

Ha el akarsz rejtőzni, mindig a tömegben tegyed, a tömegben ugyanis mindenki egyforma.


----------



## Búza Mihály (2020 Február 9)

Mindenki bűnös az életben. Bűnösök vagyunk és nincs idő, hogy még e világon megfizessünk bűneinkért. Próbálunk elvegyülni a tömegben, próbálunk ismeretlen arcok, ruhák közt elbújni, mintha mi is csak apró, tehetetlen mellékszereplői lennénk az élet gyötrelmeinek. És abban a pillanatban, hogy meglátunk egy aprócska reménysugarat, mindenkiről megfeledkezve, saját feloldozásunkért kiáltunk. De önző kiáltásaink biztosan süket fülekre találnak, megtépázva bennünk a hitet, hogy nem vagyunk egyedül.


----------



## robi90 (2020 Február 10)

Ezerszer áldjon meg!


----------



## robi90 (2020 Február 13)

Szeretsz, rózsaszálam?


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## 233 (2020 Február 14)

5


----------



## robi90 (2020 Február 15)

6666666


----------



## szbi (2020 Február 15)

1234


----------



## szbi (2020 Február 15)

5


----------



## szbi (2020 Február 15)

6


----------



## szbi (2020 Február 15)

1111


----------



## szbi (2020 Február 15)

34444


----------



## szbi (2020 Február 15)

4


----------



## szbi (2020 Február 15)

2222


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

1


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

2


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

Köszönjük.


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

3


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

2


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

4


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

3


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

4


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

5


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

5


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

6


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

Martilapu írta:


> 5


6


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

7


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

Martilapu írta:


> 6


7


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

8


Martilapu írta:


> 6


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

9


Martilapu írta:


> 6


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

10


Martilapu írta:


> 6


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

8


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

11


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

9


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

12


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

10


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

13


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

11


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

14


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

15


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

161616161616161616161616161611616161616161616161616


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

17171717171717171717171717171717171717171717


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

12


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

18181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

13


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

19


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

2020202020202020202020202020202020202020


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

nem történt semmi


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

14


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

22


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

22


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

23


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

15


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

24
24
24


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

16


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

25+25 az 50


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

17


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

még mindig nem történt semmi


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

26+26 =52


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

18


----------



## Martilapu (2020 Február 18)

27*27=729


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

19


----------



## MészárosAndrea (2020 Február 18)

20


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

Szép napot


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

1


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

2


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

3


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

4


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

5


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

6


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

7


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

8


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

9


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

10


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

11


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

12


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

13


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

14


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

15


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

16


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

17


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

18


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

19


----------



## mori eva (2020 Február 21)

20


----------



## robi90 (2020 Február 22)

KELLEMES NAPOT


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Szép az idő, süt a nap!


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

OK


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Lehet?


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Igen- Nem


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Talán?


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Hát?


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Lehet!


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Igeeenn!


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Ha.


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Ja.


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Ez az.


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Még.


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

13


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Mégis


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

Tizenöt.


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

még mindig


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

most is


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

várom


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

19


----------



## smelcsi (2020 Február 22)

nagyon jó


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

egy


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

kettő


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

három


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

négy


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

öt


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

hat


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

hét


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

hét


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

nyolc


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

kilenc


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

tíz


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

tizenegy


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

tizenkettő


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

tizenhárom


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

tizennégy


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

tizenöt


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

tizenhat


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

tizenhét


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

tizennyolc


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

tizenkilenc


----------



## bug (2020 Február 23)

húsz


----------



## Anykoo (2020 Február 23)

Tanulunk számolni?


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Husz


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Lencsi Optika írta:


> Husz


Köszi


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Igyekszem


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Gyakorolom


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

48 óra


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Mici Mackó


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Malacka


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Valaki elolvassa?


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Érdekes fórum


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Sebaj


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Számoljunk csak


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Nyóc


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Hét


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Hét


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

A 6 hathat


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Na még 5


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Négy talán elég


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Három már várom


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Kettő közel


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Kettő közel


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 23)

Zéró


----------



## robi90 (2020 Február 24)




----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

1


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

2


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

3


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

4


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

5


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

6


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

7


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

8


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

9


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

10


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

11


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

12


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

13


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

14


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

15


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

16


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

17


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

18


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

19


----------



## nemethesther (2020 Február 25)

20


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

1


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

2


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

3


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

4


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

5


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

6


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

7


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

8


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

9


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

10


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

11


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

12


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

13


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

14


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

15


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

16


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

Kösz


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


i a lehetőséget!


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

17


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

18


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

Szia!


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

1


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

szia


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

2


----------



## Petrovay Dorina (2020 Március 2)

20


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

3


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

4


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

6


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

5


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

7


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

8


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

9


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

10


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

11


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

12


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

13


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

14


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

15


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

16


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

17


----------



## K_ancsa (2020 Március 2)

18


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

1


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

2


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

3


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

4


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

5


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

6


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

7


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

8


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

9


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

10


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

11


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

12


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

13


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

14


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

15


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

16


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

17


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

18


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

19


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

20


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

21


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

22


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

23


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

24


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

25


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

26


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

27


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

28


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

29


----------



## BalcsiCsabi (2020 Március 2)

30


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

Köszi!


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

19


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

18


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

17


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

16


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

15


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

14


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

13


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

12


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

11


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

10


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

9


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

8


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

7


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

6


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

5


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

4


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

3


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

2


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

1


----------



## Adrienn.K (2020 Március 3)

#0


----------



## robi90 (2020 Március 3)




----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Jó estét!


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Töri


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Irodalom


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Matematika


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

NYelvtan


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Német


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Természetismeret


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Informatika


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Ének


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Testnevelés


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Testnevelés


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Környezetismeret


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Furulya


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Kézilabda


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Vulkán


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Toldi


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Bagoly


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

király


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

térkép


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

Háború és béke


----------



## Kohajda Alíz (2020 Március 7)

vár


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

1


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

2


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

3


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

4


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

5


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

6


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

7


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

8


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

9


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

10


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

11


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

12


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

13


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

14


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

15


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

16


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

17


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

tizennyolc


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

tizenkilenc


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

20


----------



## LiszterSándor (2020 Március 9)

21


----------



## robi90 (2020 Március 9)




----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

1


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

2


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

3


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

4


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

5


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

6


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

7


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

8


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

9


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

10


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

11


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

12


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

13


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

14


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

15


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

16


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

17


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

18


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

19


----------



## András7788 (2020 Március 12)

20


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

1


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

2


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

3


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

4


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

5


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

6


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

7


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

8


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

9


----------



## robi90 (2020 Március 12)




----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

10


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

11


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

12


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

13


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

14


----------



## KossuthYeti (2020 Március 12)

15


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

1


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

2


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

3


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

4


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

5


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

6


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

7


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

8


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

9


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

10


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

11


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

12


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

13


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

14


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

14


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

15


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

16


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

17


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

18


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

19


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

20


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

21


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

22


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

23


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

24


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

25


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

26


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

27


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

28


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

29


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

30


----------



## makopeti (2020 Március 14)

31


----------



## robi90 (2020 Március 15)




----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

1


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

2


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

3


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

4


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

5


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

6


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

7


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

8


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

9


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

10


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

11


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

12


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

13


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

14


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

15


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

16


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

17


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

18


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

19


----------



## bekebandi40 (2020 Március 16)

20


----------



## Schleng Erika (2020 Március 22)

Köszönöm az infót!


----------



## Minou (2020 Március 22)

16


----------



## Minou (2020 Március 22)

17


----------



## Minou (2020 Március 22)

18


----------



## Minou (2020 Március 22)

19


----------



## Minou (2020 Március 22)

20


----------



## Schleng Erika (2020 Március 23)

21


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

1


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

2


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

3


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

4


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

5


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

6


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

7


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

8


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

9


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

10


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

11


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

12


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

13


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

14


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

15


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

16


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

17


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

18


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

19


----------



## Distefano77 (2020 Március 27)

20


----------



## Peti-Turul Nikolett (2020 Március 28)

Köszi az infót


----------



## Peti-Turul Nikolett (2020 Március 28)

1


----------



## robi90 (2020 Március 28)




----------



## Winty (2020 Március 29)

1


----------



## Winty (2020 Március 29)

2


----------



## Winty (2020 Március 29)

3


----------



## Winty (2020 Március 29)

4


----------



## valiszilvi (2020 Március 29)

köszi


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

101


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

102


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

103


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

104


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

105


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

106


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

107


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

108


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

109


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

110


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

111


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

112


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

113


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

114


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

115


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

116


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

117


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

118


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

119


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

120


----------



## Pumi77 (2020 Március 29)

121


----------



## londonandi0523 (2020 Március 30)

Köszönöm szépen a tanácsot


----------



## Őry Mária (2020 Március 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## meszgab1979 (2020 Március 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

1


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

3


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

4


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

5


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

6


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

7


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

8


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

9


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

10


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

11


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

12


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

13


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

14


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

15


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

16


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

17


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

18


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

19


----------



## Csikica (2020 Március 31)

20


----------



## Metzger Krisztián (2020 Április 1)

igen igen


----------



## Dóri998 (2020 Április 3)




----------



## Dóri998 (2020 Április 3)




----------



## Dóri998 (2020 Április 3)

Az élet akkor jó, ha elégedett vagy a jelennel, nagy reményeid vannak a jövőddel kapcsolatban, és megbékéltél a múlttal. A boldogság nem egyetlen hozzávalóból készül.

Meik Wiking


----------



## Dóri998 (2020 Április 3)

Ha figyelmen kívül hagyod az intő jeleket, az életed úgy fog elsiklani, mint egy gyorsan kiolvasott könyv.

CSI: New York-i helyszínelők


----------



## robi90 (2020 Április 5)

Kellemes napot


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

1


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

2


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

333


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

4444


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

55555


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

666666*


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

77+77


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

88*88+88


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

9-9/9+99


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

10*10-10


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

111+111


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

12+12+12+12


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

13


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

14/14*14


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

15+15*15/15


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

17


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

18


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

19


----------



## Abbsolute_girl (2020 Április 6)

20-as


----------



## robi90 (2020 Április 7)

EZ AZ


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

20.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

19


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

18.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

17.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

16.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

15.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

14.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

13.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

12.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

11.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

10.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

9.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

8.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

7.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

6.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

5.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

4.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

3.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

2.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

1.


----------



## szabó tamás2009 (2020 Április 9)

0.


----------



## Luna20 (2020 Április 11)

1


----------



## Luna20 (2020 Április 11)

1


----------



## robi90 (2020 Április 15)

HUSVÉT LE TUDVA


----------



## robi90 (2020 Április 15)

HUSVÉT LE TUDVA


----------



## Papp- Bitófalvi Tímea (2020 Április 19)

Köszönjük!


----------



## Papp- Bitófalvi Tímea (2020 Április 19)

Köszönjük!


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

1


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

2


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

3


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

4


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

5


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

6


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

7


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

8


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

9


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

10


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

11


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

12


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

13


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

14


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

15


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

16


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

17


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

18


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

19


----------



## Levay Csilla (2020 Április 19)

20


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 20)

1


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 20)

2


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 20)

3


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 20)

4


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 20)

5


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 20)

6


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 20)

7


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 20)

8


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 20)

9


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 21)

10


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 21)

11


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 21)

12


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 21)

13


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 21)

14


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 21)

15


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 21)

16


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 21)

17


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 21)

18


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 21)

18


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 21)

18


----------



## Bosnozara (2020 Április 21)

20


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

1


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

2


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

3


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

4


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

5


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

6


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

7


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

8


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

sárgabögregörbebögrehamárszójáték


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

10


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

ez életem legunalmasabb tízperce


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

Sanyi hol van az alma?


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

13 szerencsés szám. neked is?


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

14


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

15


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

16


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

se nem gyors se nem egyszerű


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

18


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

19 se leszek már többé


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

hurrá!


----------



## Szklenár Adrienn (2020 Április 21)

na már csak viccből is itt a 21. nagykorú hozzászólás


----------



## robi90 (2020 Április 22)

GYERE ÜTTEM


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

Ez komoly?


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

akkor hajrá..


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

3


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

4


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

5


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

Kezdem ...


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

unni!


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

8


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

9


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

10 és nincs is számláló a nevem alatt...


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

A felénél vagyok...


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

12


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

13


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

14


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

15


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

16 szuper...


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

17 és mindig várnom kell...


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

18


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

19 oh de fog ez hiányozni...


----------



## Learyann (2020 Április 25)

És az utolsó...neee ...na végre! 20.


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

ez jó! 1


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

ez jó! 2


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

ez jó! 3


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

ez jó! 4


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

még jobb lenne gyorsabban! 5


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok értelme nincs! 6


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok értelme nincs! 7


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok értelme nincs! 8


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok értelme nincs! 9


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok értelme nincs! 10


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok értelme nincs! 11


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok értelme nincs! 12


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok értelme nincs! 13


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok értelme nincs! 14


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok értelme nincs! 15


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok értelme nincs! 16


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok értelme nincs! 17


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok értelme nincs! 18


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok érteme nincs! 19


----------



## jzkpv (2020 Április 27)

sok érteme nincs! 20


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 27)

Hú, ezt tényleg lehet így? Kipróbálom...


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

a


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

s


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

v


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

g


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

k


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

o


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

u


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

r


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

r


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

e


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

w


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

l


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

n


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

x


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

h


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

g


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

c


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

b


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

m


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

d


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

k


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

f


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

é


----------



## Bellatrix2020 (2020 Április 27)

á


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

három


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

négy


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

öt?


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

hat


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

hét


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

nyolcadik


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

9


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

tizes


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

11


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

12


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

13


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

14


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

15


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

16


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

mindjárt megvan ....


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

18


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

19


----------



## Katta33 (2020 Április 28)

talán kész is


----------



## dorothy99 (2020 Április 28)

Sziasztok! Szép jó estét kívánok, köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## robi90 (2020 Május 6)

EZ AZ


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

3


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

4


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

5


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

6


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

7


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

8


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

" Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life.


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking.


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

Don't let the noise of other's opinions drown out your own inner voice.


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition.


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

They somehow already know what you truly want to become.


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

Everything else is secondary.”


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

(Steve Jobs)


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

People are strange when you're a stranger


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

Faces look ugly when you're alone


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

Women seem wicked when you're unwanted


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

Streets are uneven when you're down


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

When you're strange
Faces come out of the rain


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

When you're strange
No one remembers your name


----------



## LKS38 (2020 Május 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 9)

Megcsinálom, csak pozitívan!


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 9)

Megcsinálom, csak pozitívan! 2


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 9)

Megcsinálom, csak pozitívan! 3


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 9)

Megcsinálom, csak pozitívan! 4


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 9)

Megcsinálom, csak pozitívan! 4


----------



## LKS38 (2020 Május 9)

Hardi Szilvia írta:


> Megcsinálom, csak pozitívan! 4


Hajrá


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Megcsinálom, csak pozitívan! 5


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Megcsinálom, csak pozitívan!6


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Minden nap újrakezdheted!


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Minden nap újrakezdheted!2


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Minden nap újrakezdheted!3


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Minden nap újrakezdheted!4


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Minden nap újrakezdheted!5


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Minden nap újrakezdheted!6


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Szeretettel fordulok másokhoz!


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Szeretettel fordulok másokhoz!2


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Szeretettel fordulok másokhoz!3


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Szeretettel fordulok másokhoz!4


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Szeretettel fordulok másokhoz!5


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Szeretettel fordulok másokhoz!6


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Kávé, jóga, futás, elfogadás.


----------



## Hardi Szilvia (2020 Május 10)

Kávé, jóga, futás, elfogadás.


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

1


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

2


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

3


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

4


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

5


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

6


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

7


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

8


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

9


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

10


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

11


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

12


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

13


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

14


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

15


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

16


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

17


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

18


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

19


----------



## Kolo Dellen (2020 Május 10)

20


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

ez de jó már!


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

2


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

3


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

4


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

5


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

6


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

7


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

8


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

9


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

10


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

11


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

12


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

13


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

14


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

15


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

16


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

17


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

18


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

19


----------



## elel13 (2020 Május 11)

20


----------



## robi90 (2020 Május 12)

HELLO


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 14)

"Ha próbára akarod tenni egy ember jellemét, akkor adj neki hatalmat." - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 14)

"Nem tudok felelősséget vállalni azért, amit hallasz, csak azért, amit mondok."


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 14)

"Győzni fogok. Nem azonnal, de biztosan."


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 14)

"Aki arra született, hogy szárnyaljon, sosem lesz hajlandó csúszni-mászni."


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 14)

"Sose kopogtass a lehetőség ajtaján. Csak rúgd be simán, mosolyogj és mutatkozz be."


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 14)

"Merj élni. Meghalni bárki tud."


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 14)

A magabiztosság nem azt jelenti, hogy szeretni fognak, hanem azt, hogy nem baj, ha nem.


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 14)

"Egy valamit jegyezz meg: nem vagy több másoknál, de kevesebb sem!"


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 14)

A halogatás az a sír, amibe a lehetőség van eltemetve.


----------



## robi90 (2020 Május 14)

34


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“Megtanultam, hogy mindenki a hegytetőn akar élni, anélkül hogy tudná, hogy a boldogság a meredély megmászásában rejlik.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“Kishitű emberek örök bogara, hogy szeretnék megfejteni a holnap keresztrejtvényét.” (Rejtő Jenő: Jó üzlet a halál)


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“Nem vagyok különösebben tehetséges. Csupán szenvedélyesen kíváncsi.”
(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“Tanuld meg a játékszabályokat aztán már csak játszanod kell – persze mindenkinél jobban.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“Tartsd a kezed egy percig a forró kályhán, meglátod, egy órának fogod érezni. Beszélgess egy csinos nővel egy órát, mintha csak egy perc lenne. Na, ez a relativitás.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“A boldogsághoz két út vezet. Vagy csökkentjük a vágyainkat, vagy növeljük lehetőségeinket.” (*Benjamin Franklin*)


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“Ha egy emberrel úgy bánsz, amilyen, akkor olyan is marad. Ha azonban úgy bánsz vele, mintha jobb és nagyobb volna, akkor jobbá és nagyobbá fog válni.” (*Linda Dillow*)


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“Nem a halál az, amitől az embernek félnie kellene, hanem az, hogy soha nem kezd el élni.” (*Marcus Aurelius*)


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(*George Bernard Shaw*)


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

Második


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.” (*John C. Maxwell*)


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“Az elme önmagában képes a Poklot Mennyé, a Mennyet Pokollá változtatni.” (*John Milton*)


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“Az ember nem az adott körülmények, hanem az általa választott hozzáállás folytán boldog.” (*Hugh Downs*)


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“Légy hasonló az égen szálló madárhoz…, aki a törékeny
gallyon megpihenve átéli az alatta tátongó mélységet,
mégis vígan énekel, mert bízik szárnyi erejében.”
(*Victor Hugo*)


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

3.


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“A gyáva nap mint nap meghal, a bátor csak egyszer.”
(*William Shakespeare – Julius Caesar c. drámája*)


----------



## Lissymi (2020 Május 15)

“Az erős lélek, ha nagy cél van előtte, megacélosítja a gyönge testet.”
(*Mark Twain*)


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

Négy


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

5


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

6


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

7


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

Nyolc


----------



## robi90 (2020 Május 15)




----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

9


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

10


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

11


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

Tizenkettő


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

13


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

14


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 15)

15


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 16)

Tizenhat


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 16)

17


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 16)

18


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 16)

19


----------



## MartonSz Melinda (2020 Május 16)

20


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 16)

Találkozik a róka a daruval, s kérdi:

- Hol jártál, daru koma?

- A tónál voltam, hogy élelmet keressek, halat fogjak magamnak. Hát te, róka koma, merre jártál?


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 16)

Én is voltam vadászni, a faluban tyúkászni. De tudod, hogy az ételről mi jutott az eszembe? Rendezzünk egy jó vendégséget.

- Jól van, róka koma, kinél rendezzük?

- Előbb nálam, azután pedig nálad. Holnap délben gyere hozzám ebédre.


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 16)

- Megyek, de nekem hosszú nyakú edényben add az ételt, mert én a csőrömmel tányérból nem tudok enni.


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 16)

Szerzett a róka másnapra egy kövér tyúkot, és sütni-főzni kezdte. Az ételt azonban úgy osztotta el, hogy a jó falatok mind a tányérba kerültek, a hosszú nyakú edénybe pedig csak egy kis gyenge maradék jutott.


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 16)

Látta a daru, hogy kinek milyen az étele, de semmit sem szólt, hanem ebéd után ő is meghívta a rókát.


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 16)

Na, róka koma, holnap délben te gyere hozzám ebédre.

- Megyek, de nekem tányérban add az ételt, mert én a szájammal hosszú nyakú edényből enni nem tudok.


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 16)

Szerzett a daru másnapra néhány szép halat, és sütni-főzni kezdte. Az ételt azonban úgy osztotta el, hogy a jó falatok mind a hosszú nyakú edénybe kerültek, a tányérba pedig csak egy kis gyenge maradék jutott.


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 16)

Látta a róka, hogy kinek milyen az étele, s mérgelődni kezdett. Kérdi a daru:

- Talán haragszol, róka koma?


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 16)

Hát már hogyne haragudnék, daru koma, amikor te finom ételt eszel, s nekem csak a rossza jutott!


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 16)

Felelte a daru:

-Ugyan, édes róka koma, én csak azt tettem veled, amit te tettél velem. Kölcsönkenyér visszajár.


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

20


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

19


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

18


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

17


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

16


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

15


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

14


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

13


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

12


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

11


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

10


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

9


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

8


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

7


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 17)

6


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

sziasztok


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

1


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

2


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

3


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

4


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

5


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

6


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

7


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

8


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

9


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

10


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

1


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

2


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

3


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

4


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

5


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

6


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

7


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

8


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

9


----------



## tyler2225 (2020 Május 22)

10


----------



## robi90 (2020 Május 24)




----------



## Ludarita (2020 Május 25)

Én is!


----------



## Ludarita (2020 Május 25)

Új vagyok!


----------



## Ludarita (2020 Május 25)

Megcsinálom.


----------



## Ludarita (2020 Május 25)

Új


----------



## Ludarita (2020 Május 25)

Tag vagyok, és


----------



## Ludarita (2020 Május 25)

Érdekel a keresztszemes hímzés.


----------



## Ludarita (2020 Május 25)

Sablonokat keresek.


----------



## Ludarita (2020 Május 25)

A napraforgó a témám.


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

SZIASZTOK!


----------



## nyuleo (2020 Május 26)

szia


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)




----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)




----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)




----------



## nyuleo (2020 Május 26)




----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

blabla


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

juppi


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

*haliho *


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

8


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

Meg 11 van


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

meg van 10


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

meg van 9 hi hi


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

888888888


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

777777


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

nyuleo írta:


>


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

nyuleo írta:


>


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

Bende Ibolya írta:


>


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

3333


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)

2222


----------



## Bende Ibolya (2020 Május 26)




----------



## Ludarita (2020 Május 27)

9.


----------



## Ludarita (2020 Május 27)

Napraforgó és pipacs inkább.


----------



## Ludarita (2020 Május 27)

111.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

01.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

02.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

03.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

04.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

05.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

06.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

07.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

08.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

09.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

10.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

11.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

12.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

13.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

14.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

15.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

16.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

17.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

18.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

19.


----------



## JLianna (2020 Május 28)

20.


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Ein


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Zwei


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Drei


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Vier


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Fünf


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Sechs


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Sieben


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Acht


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Neun


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Zehn


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Elf


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Zwölf


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Dreizehn


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Vierzehn


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Fünfzehn


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Sechzehn


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Siebzehn


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Achtzehn


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Neunzehn


----------



## misza471 (2020 Május 29)

Zwanzig!


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

1


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

zwei


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

3


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

4


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

5


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

6


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

7


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

8


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

9


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

10


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

11


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

12


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

13


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

14


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

15


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

16


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

17


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

18


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

19


----------



## wiking77 (2020 Május 29)

20


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Május 29)

1


----------



## robi90 (2020 Május 30)

COVID19


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Május 30)

2


----------



## robi90 (2020 Június 1)




----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

19


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

xmaster1972 írta:


> 19


20


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

21


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

22


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

22


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

23


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

25


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

26


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

1


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

2


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

3


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

4


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

5


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

6


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

7


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

8


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

9


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

10


----------



## xmaster1972 (2020 Június 1)

11


----------



## robi90 (2020 Június 2)

KELLEMES ESTÉT


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

krimi


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

Oscar Wilde


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

k


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

l


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

15


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

14


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

13


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

12


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

11


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

11


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

10


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

9


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

8


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

7


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

6


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

6


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

5


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

4


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

3


----------



## SallaiM (2020 Június 2)

2


----------



## kerepke1978 (2020 Június 3)

mala07 írta:


> 20


21


----------



## kerepke1978 (2020 Június 3)

Tyros3 Stylust keresek valaki esetleg tud segíteni hol találom?


----------



## Tünde 91 (2020 Június 5)

1


----------



## Tünde 91 (2020 Június 5)

2


----------



## Tünde 91 (2020 Június 5)

3


----------



## Tünde 91 (2020 Június 5)

4


----------



## Tünde 91 (2020 Június 5)

5


----------



## Tünde 91 (2020 Június 5)

6


----------



## Tünde 91 (2020 Június 5)

7


----------



## Tünde 91 (2020 Június 5)

8


----------



## Tünde 91 (2020 Június 5)

9


----------



## Tünde 91 (2020 Június 5)

10


----------



## Tünde 91 (2020 Június 5)

11


----------



## Tünde 91 (2020 Június 5)

12


----------



## Tünde 91 (2020 Június 5)

13


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

1


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

2


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

3


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

4


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

5


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

6


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

7


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

8


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

9


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

10


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

11


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

11


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

a


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

b


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

c


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

d


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

e


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

f


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

g


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

h


----------



## tici88 (2020 Június 7)

20


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

14


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

88


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

/


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

14/88


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

We


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

must


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

secure


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

existence


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

of


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

our


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

people


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

and


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

a


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

future


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

for


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

white


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

children


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

8


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

H


----------



## 14 words (2020 Június 7)

20


----------



## Chupsz (2020 Június 8)

Ez a delej.


----------



## Chupsz (2020 Június 8)

Keserves lesz még egykor e tudásod,
S tudatlanságért fogsz epedni vissza.


----------



## Chupsz (2020 Június 8)

De tűrelem. Tudod, hogy a gyönyör
Percét is harccal kell kiérdemelned;


----------



## Chupsz (2020 Június 8)

Sok iskolát kell még addig kijárnod,
Sokat csalódnod, míg mindent megértesz.


----------



## Chupsz (2020 Június 8)

Sok iskolát kell még addig kijárnod,
Sokat csalódnod, míg mindent megértesz.


----------



## Chupsz (2020 Június 8)

Sok iskolát kell még addig kijárnod,
Sokat csalódnod, míg mindent megértesz.


----------



## I.Detty (2020 Június 11)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## I.Detty (2020 Június 11)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## I.Detty (2020 Június 11)

Hello


----------



## I.Detty (2020 Június 11)

Érdekes dolgok vannak itt.


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

20


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

19


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

18


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

17


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

16


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

15


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

14


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

13


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

12


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

11


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

10


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

9


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

8


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

7


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

6


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

5


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

4


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

3


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

2


----------



## Szeghalmi Tünde (2020 Június 11)

1


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 15)

Helo Hol Talalom a Midiket Nem Találom Sehol


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*József Attila: Nagyon fáj*
Kivül-belől
leselkedő halál elől
(mint lukba megriadt egérke)

amíg hevülsz,
az asszonyhoz ugy menekülsz,
hogy óvjon karja, öle, térde.

Nemcsak a lágy,
meleg öl csal, nemcsak a vágy,
de odataszit a muszáj is -

ezért ölel
minden, ami asszonyra lel,
mig el nem fehérül a száj is.

Kettős teher
s kettős kincs, hogy szeretni kell.
Ki szeret s párra nem találhat,

oly hontalan,
mint amilyen gyámoltalan
a szükségét végző vadállat.

Nincsen egyéb
menedékünk; a kés hegyét
bár anyádnak szegezd, te bátor!

És lásd, akadt
nő, ki érti e szavakat,
de mégis ellökött magától.

Nincsen helyem
így, élők közt. Zúg a fejem,
gondom s fájdalmam kicifrázva;

mint a gyerek
kezében a csörgő csereg,
ha magára hagyottan rázza.

Mit kellene
tenni érte és ellene?
Nem szégyenlem, ha kitalálom,

hisz kitaszit
a világ így is olyat, akit
kábít a nap, rettent az álom.

A kultura
ugy hull le rólam, mint ruha
másról a boldog szerelemben -

de az hol áll,
hogy nézze, mint dobál halál
s még egyedül kelljen szenvednem?

A csecsemő
is szenvedi, ha szül a nő.
Páros kínt enyhíthet alázat.

De énnekem
pénzt hoz fájdalmas énekem
s hozzám szegődik a gyalázat.

Segítsetek!
Ti kisfiuk, a szemetek
pattanjon meg ott, ő ahol jár.

Ártatlanok,
csizmák alatt sikongjatok
és mondjátok neki: Nagyon fáj.

Ti hű ebek,
kerék alá kerüljetek
s ugassátok neki: Nagyon fáj.

Nők, terhetek
viselők, elvetéljetek
és sirjátok neki: Nagyon fáj.

Ép emberek,
bukjatok, összetörjetek
s motyogjátok neki: Nagyon fáj.

Ti férfiak,
egymást megtépve nő miatt,
ne hallgassátok el: Nagyon fáj.

Lovak, bikák,
kiket, hogy húzzatok igát,
herélnek, rijjátok: Nagyon fáj.

Néma halak,
horgot kapjatok jég alatt
és tátogjatok rá: Nagyon fáj.

Elevenek,
minden, mi kíntól megremeg,
égjen, hol laktok, kert, vadon táj -

s ágya körül,
üszkösen, ha elszenderül,
vakogjatok velem: Nagyon fáj.

Hallja, mig él.
Azt tagadta meg, amit ér.
Elvonta puszta kénye végett

kivül-belől
menekülő élő elől
a legutolsó menedéket.


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*Kosztolányi Dezső: Hajnali részegség*
Elmondanám ezt néked. Ha nem unnád. 
Múlt éjszaka - háromkor - abbahagytam 
a munkát.
Le is feküdtem. Ám a gép az agyban 
zörgött tovább, kattogva-zúgva nagyban, 
csak forgolódtam dühösen az ágyon, 
nem jött az álom.
Hívtam pedig, így és úgy, balga szókkal, 
százig olvasva s mérges altatókkal.
Az, amit irtam, lázasan meredt rám. 
Izgatta szívem negyven cigarettám. 
Meg más egyéb is. A fekete. Minden. 
Hát fölkelek, nem bánom az egészet, 
sétálgatok szobámba le- föl, ingben, 
köröttem a családi fészek,
a szájakon lágy, álombeli mézek
s amint botorkálok itt, mint részeg, 
az ablakon kinézek.

Várj csak, hogy is kezdjem, hogy magyarázzam? 
Te ismered a házam
s ha emlékezni tudsz a
a hálószobámra, azt is tudhatod, 
milyen szegényes, elhagyott 
ilyenkor innen a Logodi-utca, 
ahol lakom.
Tárt otthonokba látsz az ablakon. 
Az emberek feldöntve és vakon 
vízszintesen feküsznek
s megforduló szemük kancsítva néz szét 
ködébe csalfán csillogó eszüknek,
mert a mindennapos agy-vérszegénység 
borult reájuk.
Mellettük a cipőjük, a ruhájuk
s ők egy szobába zárva, mint dobozba, 
melyet ébren szépítnek álmodozva,
de - mondhatom - ha igy reá meredhetsz, 
minden lakás olyan, akár a ketrec,
Egy keltőóra átketyeg a csöndből, 
sántítva baktat, nyomba felcsörömpöl 
és az alvóra szól a
harsány riasztó: «ébredj a valóra». 
A ház is alszik, holtan és bután, 
mint majd száz év után,
ha összeomlik, gyom virít alóla 
s nem sejti senki róla,
hogy otthonunk volt-e, vagy állat óla.

De fönn, barátom, ott fönn a derűs ég, 
valami tiszta, fényes nagyszerűség, 
reszketve és szilárdul, mint a hűség. 
Az égbolt,
egészen úgy, mint hajdanába rég volt, 
mint az anyám paplanja, az a kék folt, 
mint a vízfesték, mely írkámra szétfolyt, 
s a csillagok
lélekző lelke csöndesen ragyog 
a langyos őszi
éjjelbe, mely a hideget előzi, 
kimondhatatlan messze s odaát, 
ők, akik nézték Hannibál hadát
s most néznek engem, aki ide estem 
és állok egy ablakba, Budapesten.

Én nem tudom, mi történt vélem ekkor, 
de úgy rémlett, egy szárny suhan felettem 
s felém hajol az, amit eltemettem
rég, a gyerekkor.

Olyan sokáig
bámultam az égbolt gazdag csodáit, 
hogy már pirkadt is keleten s a szélben 
a csillagok szikrázva, észrevétlen 
meg-meglibegtek és távolba roppant 
tűzcsóva lobbant,
egy mennyei kastély kapuja tárult, 
körötte láng gyult,
valami rebbent,
oszolni kezdett a vendégsereg fent. 
a hajnali homály mély
árnyékai közé lengett a báléj,
künn az előcsarnok fényárban úszott, 
a házigazda a lépcsőn bucsúzott, 
előkelő úr, az ég óriása,
a bálterem hatalmas glóriása
s mozgás riadt, csilingelés, csodás, 
halk női suttogás,
mint amikor már vége van a bálnak 
s a kapusok kocsikért kiabálnak.

Egy csipkefátyol 
látszott, amint a távol 
homályból
gyémántosan aláfoly 
egy messze kéklő, 
pazar belépő,
melyet magára ölt egy drága, szép nő 
és rajt egy ékkő
behintve fénnyel ezt a néma békét. 
a halovány ég túlvilági kékét,
vagy tán egy angyal, aki szűzi, 
szép mozdulattal csillogó fejékét 
hajába tűzi
és az álomnál csendesebben 
egy arra ringó,
könnyűcske hintó 
mélyébe lebben
s tovább robog kacér mosollyal ebben. 
aztán amíg vad paripái futnak
a farsangosan-lángoló Tejutnak 
arany konfetti-záporába sok száz 
bazár között, patkójuk fölsziporkáz.

Szájtátva álltam
s a boldogságtól föl-fölkiabáltam,
az égbe bál van, minden este bál van 
és fölvilágolt mély értelme ennek
a régi, nagy titoknak, hogy a mennynek 
tündérei hajnalba hazamennek
fényes körútjain a végtelennek.

Virradtig
maradtam így és csak bámultam addig. 
Egyszerre szóltam: hát te mit kerestél 
ezen a földön, mily silány regéket, 
miféle ringyók rabságába estél,
mily kézirat volt fontosabb tenéked, 
hogy annyi nyár múlt, annyi sok deres tél 
és annyi rest éj
s csak most tünik szemedbe ez az estély?

Ötven,
jaj ötven éve - lelkem visszadöbben -
halottjaim is itt-ott, egyre többen -
jaj, ötven éve tündököl fölöttem 
ez a sok élő, fényes, égi szomszéd,
ki látja, hogy a könnyem morzsolom szét. 
Szóval bevallom néked, megtörötten 
földig borultam s mindezt megköszöntem.

Nézd csak, tudom, hogy nincsen mibe hinnem 
s azt is tudom, hogy el kell mennem innen. 
de pattanó szivem feszitve húrnak,
dalolni kezdtem ekkor azúrnak, 
annak, kiről nem tudja senki, hol van, 
annak, kit nem lelek se most, se holtan. 
Bizony, ma már, hogy izmaim lazúlnak, 
úgy érzem én, barátom, hogy a porban, 
hol lelkek és göröngyök közt botoltam, 
mégis csak egy nagy, ismeretlen úrnak 
vendége voltam.


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*Petőfi Sándor: Szeptember végén*
Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,
Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,
De látod amottan a téli világot?
Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.
Még ifju szivemben a lángsugarú nyár
S még benne virít az egész kikelet,
De íme sötét hajam őszbe vegyűl már,
A tél dere már megüté fejemet.

Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet...
Űlj, hitvesem, űlj az ölembe ide!
Ki most fejedet kebelemre tevéd le,
Holnap nem omolsz-e sirom fölibe?
Oh mondd: ha előbb halok el, tetemimre
Könnyezve borítasz-e szemfödelet?
S rábírhat-e majdan egy ifju szerelme,
Hogy elhagyod érte az én nevemet?

Ha eldobod egykor az özvegyi fátyolt,
Fejfámra sötét lobogóul akaszd,
Én feljövök érte a síri világból
Az éj közepén, s oda leviszem azt,
Letörleni véle könyűimet érted,
Ki könnyeden elfeledéd hivedet,
S e szív sebeit bekötözni, ki téged
Még akkor is, ott is, örökre szeret!


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*Juhász Gyula: Milyen volt...*
Milyen volt szőkesége, nem tudom már,
De azt tudom, hogy szőkék a mezők,
Ha dús kalásszal jő a sárguló nyár
S e szőkeségben újra érzem őt.

Milyen volt szeme kékje, nem tudom már,
De ha kinyílnak ősszel az egek,
A szeptemberi bágyadt búcsuzónál
Szeme színére visszarévedek.

Milyen volt hangja selyme, sem tudom már,
De tavaszodván, ha sóhajt a rét,
Úgy érzem, Anna meleg szava szól át
Egy tavaszból, mely messze, mint az ég.


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*ózsef Attila: Óda*
1

Itt ülök csillámló sziklafalon.
Az ifju nyár
könnyű szellője, mint egy kedves
vacsora melege, száll.
Szoktatom szívemet a csendhez.
Nem oly nehéz -
idesereglik, ami tovatűnt,
a fej lehajlik és lecsüng
a kéz.

Nézem a hegyek sörényét -
homlokod fényét
villantja minden levél.
Az úton senki, senki,
látom, hogy meglebbenti
szoknyád a szél.
És a törékeny lombok alatt
látom előrebiccenni hajad,
megrezzenni lágy emlőidet és
- amint elfut a Szinva-patak -
ím újra látom, hogy fakad
a kerek fehér köveken,
fogaidon a tündér nevetés.


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*Oravecz Imre: A megfelelő nap*
Vékony, fátyolszerű, szűz hó,
éjjel esett, az elpiszkolódott régire,
szinte nincs szívem söpörni,
enyhült a hideg, megpuhult a levegő,
a Nap nem süt,
de világosabb van, mint tegnap,
mert feljebb húzódott a szürkeség,
és ismét belátni a völgyet,
közel és távol senki,
se a határban, se az úton,
se fatolvaj, se járókelő,
mintha kihalt volna a világ,
csak a madáretető körül van némi mozgás,
két széncinke veri kitartóan
a megkaparintott napraforgómagot,
óvatosan nyitom-csukom az ajtót,
nem akarok zajt csapni,
még alszik kedvesem,
jókedvűek a kutyák,
valahányszor kilépek az udvarra,
mindig játszani akarnak velem,
rutinszerűen végzem teendőimet,
jövök-megyek a térben,
könnyűnek és szabadnak érzem magam,


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*Nagy László: Tűz *
Tűz 
te gyönyörű, 
dobogó, csillag-erejű 
te fűtsd be a mozdonyt halálra, 
hajszold, hogy fekete magánya 
ne legyen néki teher, 
tűz 
te gyönyörű, 
ihlet, mindenség-gyökerű, 
virágozz a vérző madárban, 
égesd hogy a sorsot kimondja, 
nem a hamuvá izzó csontja, 
virrasztó igéje kell, 
tűz 
te gyönyörű, 
jegeken győztes-örömű, 
ne tűrd, hogy vénhedjünk sorra 
lélekben szakállasodva, 
hűlve latoló józanságban, 
ahol áru és árulás van, 
öltöztess tündér-pirosba, 
röptess az örök tilosba, 
jéghegyek fölé piros bálba, 
ifjúság királya, 
tűz!


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*Áprily Lajos: Március*
A nap tüze, látod,
a fürge diákot
a hegyre kicsalta: a csúcsra kiállt.
Csengve, nevetve
kibuggyan a kedve
s egy ős evoét a fénybe kiált.

Régi, kiszáradt
tó vize árad,
néma kutakban a víz kibuzog.
Zeng a picinyke
szénfejű cinke
víg dithyrambusa: dactilusok.


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*Weöres Sándor: Valse triste*
Hűvös és öreg az este.
Remeg a venyige teste.
Elhull a szüreti ének.
Kuckóba bújnak a vének.
Ködben a templom dombja,
villog a torony gombja,
gyors záporok sötéten
szaladnak át a réten.
Elhull a nyári ének,
elbújnak már a vének,
hüvös az árny, az este,
csörög a cserje teste.
Az ember szíve kivásik.
Egyik nyár, akár a másik.
Mindegy, hogy rég volt vagy nem-rég.
Lyukas és fagyos az emlék.
A fákon piros láz van.
Lányok sírnak a házban.
Hol a szádról a festék?
kékre csípik az esték.
Mindegy, hogy rég vagy nem-rég,
nem marad semmi emlék,
az ember szíve vásik,
egyik nyár, mint a másik.
Megcsörren a cserje kontya.
Kolompol az ősz kolompja.
A dér a kökényt megeste.
Hűvös és öreg az este.


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*Vajda János: Nádas tavon*
Fönn az égen ragyogó nap.
Csillanó tükrén a tónak,
Mint az árnyék, leng a csónak.

Mint az árnyék, olyan halkan,
Észrevétlen, mondhatatlan
Andalító hangulatban.

A vad alszik a berekben.
Fegyveremmel az ölemben
Ringatózom önfeledten.

Nézem ezt a szép világot.
Mennyi bűbáj, mily talányok!
Mind, amit körültem látok.

Nap alattam, nap fölöttem,
Aranyos, tüzes felhőben,
Lenn a fénylő víztükörben.

Itt az ég a földet éri.
Tán szerelme csókját kéri...
Minden oly csodás, tündéri.

Mi megyünk-e vagy a felhő,
Vagy a lenge déli szellő,
A szelíden rám lehellő?

Gondolatom messze téved
Kék ürén a semmiségnek.
Földi élet, hol a réved?

Szélei nádligeteknek
Tünedeznek, megjelennek.
Képe a forgó jelennek...

Most a nap megáll az égen,
Dicsőség fényözönében,
Csöndessége fönségében.

S minden olyan mozdulatlan...
Mult, jövendő tán együtt van
Ebben az egy pillanatban?

A levegő meg se lebben,
Minden alszik... és a lelkem
Ring egy méla sejtelemben:

Hátha minden e világon,
Földi életem, halálom
Csak mese, csalódás, álom?...


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*Juhász Gyula: Anna örök*
Az évek jöttek, mentek, elmaradtál
Emlékeimből lassan, elfakult
Arcképed a szívemben, elmosódott
A vállaidnak íve, elsuhant
A hangod és én nem mentem utánad
Az élet egyre mélyebb erdejében.
Ma már nyugodtan ejtem a neved ki,
Ma már nem reszketek tekintetedre,
Ma már tudom, hogy egy voltál a sokból,
Hogy ifjúság bolondság, ó de mégis
Ne hidd szívem, hogy ez hiába volt
És hogy egészen elmúlt, ó ne hidd!
Mert benne élsz te minden félrecsúszott
Nyakkendőmben és elvétett szavamban
És minden eltévesztett köszönésben
És minden összetépett levelemben
És egész elhibázott életemben
Élsz és uralkodol örökkön, Amen.


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*Radnóti Miklós: Két karodban*
Két karodban ringatózom
csöndesen.
Két karomban ringatózol
csöndesen.
Két karodban gyermek vagyok,
hallgatag.
Két karomban gyermek vagy te,
hallgatlak.
Két karoddal átölelsz te,
ha félek.
Két karommal átölellek
s nem félek.
Két karodban nem ijeszt majd
a halál nagy
csöndje sem.
Két karodban a halálon,
mint egy álmon
átesem. n


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*Ady Endre: Lédával a bálban*
Sikolt a zene, tornyosul, omlik
Parfümös, boldog, forró, ifju pára
S a rózsakoszorús ifjak, leányok
Rettenve néznek egy fekete párra.

„Kik ezek?” S mi bús csöndben belépünk.
Halál-arcunk sötét fátyollal óvjuk
S hervadt, régi rózsa-koszoruinkat
A víg teremben némán szerte-szórjuk.

Elhal a zene s a víg teremben
Téli szél zúg s elalusznak a lángok.
Mi táncba kezdünk és sírva, dideregve
Rebbennek szét a boldog mátka-párok.


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

Reményik Sándor: Egyszer talán majd mégis vége lesz

És akkor, aki visszatérni bír,
csak visszatér megint a régihez.

A régi hithez, a régi házhoz –
ecsethez, tollhoz, kapanyélhez,
és számon mit se kér, kit se átkoz.

A mappás talán új térképet ír,
de másként minden régiben marad,
csak egy darabig sok lesz a friss sír.

Mi megnyugszunk, a szívünk mit se kérd,
a föld valahogy döcög majd tovább,
és lassú erők lemossák a vért. 1


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

Szilágyi Domokos: Karácsony

A puha hóban, csillagokban,
az ünnepi foszlós kalácson
láthatatlanul ott a jel,
hogy itt van újra karácsony.

Mint szomjazónak a pohár víz,
úgy kell mindig e kis melegség,
hisz arra született az ember,
hogy szeressen és szeressék.

S hogy ne a hóban, csillagokban,
ne ünnepi foszlós kalácson,
ne díszített fákon, hanem
a szívekben legyen karácsony.


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

József Attila: Az Isten itt állt a hátam mögött

Az Isten itt állt a hátam mögött 
s én megkerültem érte a világot 

Négykézláb másztam. Álló Istenem 
lenézett rám és nem emelt föl engem. 
Ez a szabadság adta értenem, 
hogy lesz még erő, lábra állni, bennem.

Úgy segített, hogy nem segíthetett. 
Lehetett láng, de nem lehetett hamva. 
Ahány igazság, annyi szeretet. 
Úgy van velem, hogy itt hagyott magamra.

Gyönge a testem: óvja félelem! 
De én a párom mosolyogva várom, 
mert énvelem a hűség van jelen 
az üres űrben tántorgó világon.


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 17)

*József Attila - A gondolkodó szonettje*
börgő gépváros zúgó agyam.
Hangja - mit roppant barlangvisszhang adhat
Mély orgonára és a gondolathad
Rokkant derékkal görbed untalan,

Mint korhadt fűz görnyed szomoruan
Deres partján zajló, jeges pataknak.
Az épitők téglát téglára raknak,
Molnárok szíja suhogón suhan.

S mind robotol - minek? maguk se tudják,
De egyszer tán megúnják ezt a munkát,
Izzadt ölükben őrület fogan -

S - egyszerre mind! - kizúdulván a kába
Műhelybörtönbül bősz anarkiába
Szétkujtorognak részeg-boldogan!
ftz


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

1


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

2


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

3


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

4


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

5


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

6


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

7


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

8


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

9


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

10


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

11


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

12


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

13


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

14


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

15


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

16


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

17


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

18


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

19


----------



## Éva2015 (2020 Június 19)

20


----------



## belfegor d (2020 Június 19)

Szuper1


----------



## belfegor d (2020 Június 19)

Szuper2


----------



## belfegor d (2020 Június 19)

Szuper3


----------



## belfegor d (2020 Június 19)

Szuper4


----------



## belfegor d (2020 Június 19)

1


----------



## belfegor d (2020 Június 19)

2


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

Abc


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

Def


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

Huh


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

Jki


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

Lmn


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

Opq


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

7777


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

888


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

999


belfegor d írta:


> 1


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

1000


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

11


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

12


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

13


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

14


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

15


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

16


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

17


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

18​


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

19


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

20


----------



## Péter Szabó Daniella (2020 Június 24)

21


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

Holvanak a midik


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

dfgth


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

rtzui


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

ahello


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

Nem tudok belepni


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

nemtalalok semit


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

ghju


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

ertz


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

2222222222222222222222


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

Nem talalom amidiket se


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

Hovaletek a midik


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

testverem is itvan


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

remélem most jo lesz


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

tgzujki


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

menyit kol huszat


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

ššššššššššššš


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

Bevanyok jelentkezve és nem talalok semit


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

mért nem talalok


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

rtzui


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

rtzzuiop


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

menyit kol várni


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

pedig fontos volna


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

Ha Mukodne Rendesen


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

frtozkh


----------



## Attila09 (2020 Június 26)

Már remélem jolesz


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

Egy - megérett a meggy


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

Kettő - csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

Három - te leszel a párom


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

Négy - bíz oda nem mégy


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

Öt - leszállott a köd


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

Hat - hasad a pad


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

Hét - sáros ez a rét


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

Nyolc - üres a polc


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

Kilenc - kis Ferenc


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

Tíz - tiszta víz, ...


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

1, Egy almafa


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

2, Két katica


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

3, Három kiskacsa,
Egy, kettő, három.


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

4, Négy porszívó


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

5, Öt póniló


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

6, Hat pillangó.
Négy, öt, hat.


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

7, Hét repülő


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

8, Nyolc serpenyő


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

9, Kilenc esernyő


----------



## Bana Jocó (2020 Június 26)

Tíz ujjad van.


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Egy - megérett a meggy,


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Kettő - csipkebokor vessző,


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Három - te leszel a párom,


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Négy - bíz oda nem mégy,


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Öt - leszállott a köd,


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Hat - hasad a pad,


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Hét - sáros ez a rét,


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Nyolc - üres a polc,


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Kilenc - kis Ferenc,


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Tíz - tiszta víz,


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Ott a szamár, megissza!


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Még 8


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Még 7


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Még 6


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Még 5


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Még 4


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Még 3


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Még 2


----------



## Lynx Torquilla (2020 Június 28)

Még ez az 1


----------



## Zolabanya (2020 Június 29)

0


----------



## janosne.imre (2020 Június 29)

Üdv: Tagnak szeretnék belépni, hogyan lehet?


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

nagyon


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

jó ötlet


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

hogy van


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

külön


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

topik


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

hogy meglegyen


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

a 20


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

hozzászólás


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

gyorsan


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

tizenkettő


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

tizenhárom


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

tizennégy


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

tizenöt


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

tizenhat


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

tizenhét


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

tizennyolc


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

tizenkilenc


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

húsz


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

huszonegy


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

huszonkettő biztos ami biztos


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

Sziasztok, köszönöm


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

1


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

2


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

3


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

4


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

5


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

6


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

7


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

8


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

9


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

10


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

11


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

12


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

13


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

14


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

15


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

16


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

17


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

18


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

19


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

20


----------



## Peter Takacs (2020 Július 11)

21


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

Abcd


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

1984


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

Efghijk


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

Napsutes


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

36


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

Kutya


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

Boldogság


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

123456789


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

Abcdefghijklmnop


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

AlmA,körte


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

Szuper


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

98768


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

987654321


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

Hurrá


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

Imádok olvasni


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

Vacsora


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

Szép nap van ma


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

123456789
987654321


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

Boldogság,egészség,szerelem


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

998877665544332211
112233445566778899


----------



## Lmse (2020 Július 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

HOLNAP HAJNALIG


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

SANTA MARIA


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

1974


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

07


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

05


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

13


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

01


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

02


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

03


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

04


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

05


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

06


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

07


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

08


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

09


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

10


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

12


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

13


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

14


----------



## palacsintakirály (2020 Július 16)

15


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

1


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

2


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

3


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

4


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

5


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

6


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

7


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

8


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

9


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

10


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

11


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

12


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

13


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

14


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

15


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

16


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

17


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

18


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

19


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 18)

20


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget! - 1


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

2


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

3


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

4


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

5


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

6


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

7


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

8


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

9


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

10


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

11


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

12


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

13


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

14


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

15


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

16


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

17


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

18


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

19


----------



## zedyra (2020 Július 19)

20


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 19)

Nekem.meg most sem.engedi es megvan a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Szep napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Most probalom megszerezni a 20 hozzaszolast!


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Ezzel az uzenetemmel mar megszereztem 3at.


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Elnezest a helyesirasi hibakert, kulfoldi a billentyuzetem.


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Most mar a huszbol megvan ot.


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Mar csak 14 kell ezutan az uzenetem utan.


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni.


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Szoval az uj konyvek lehetosegeert vagyok itt.


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

A lányom ajanlotta az oldalt.


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

O már regota fent van.


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Remélem hamarosan mar én is valogathatok a jobbnal jobb konyvek között.


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Ez már a 12. Hozzászólásom


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Már csak hét kell


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Vajon mennyi időnek kell eltelnie a hozzászólások után hogy hozzajuk férjek?


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Marmint a könyvekhez


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Na meg három és megvagyok


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Már nagyon várom hogy teljes erteku tág legyek


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

És már csak 1!!


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Youpiiii!!! Még van a husz!!!! Kezdődik!!!!


----------



## Piroska66 (2020 Július 19)

Sikerül


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

1


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

2


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

3


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

4


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

5


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

6


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

7


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

13


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

19


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

31


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

97


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

139


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

193


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

347


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

479


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

587


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

863


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

1187


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

1367


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

1523


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

18481


----------



## Kindle Kinga (2020 Július 21)

2147483647


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

21


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

20


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

19


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

18


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

17


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

16


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

15


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

14


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

13


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

12


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

11


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

10


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

A játszótársam, mondd, akarsz-e lenni,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

akarsz-e mindig, mindig játszani,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

akarsz-e együtt a sötétbe menni,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

gyerekszívvel fontosnak látszani,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

nagykomolyan az asztalfőre ülni,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

borból-vízből mértékkel tölteni,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

gyöngyöt dobálni, semminek örülni,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

sóhajtva rossz ruhákat ölteni?


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

Akarsz-e játszani mindent, mi élet,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

havas telet és hosszú-hosszú őszt,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

lehet-e némán téát inni véled


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

rubin-téát és sárga páragőzt?


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

9


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

8


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

7


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

6


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

5


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

4


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

3


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

Akarsz-e teljes, tiszta szívvel élni,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

hallgatni hosszan, néha-néha félni,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

hogy a körúton járkál a november,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

ez utcaseprő, szegény, beteg ember,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

ki fütyürész az ablakunk alatt?


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

Akarsz játszani kígyót, madarat,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

hosszú utazást, vonatot, hajót,


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

karácsonyt, álmot, mindenféle jót?


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

Akarsz játszani boldog szeretőt,


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

2


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

színlelni sírást, cifra temetőt?


----------



## Zsuzsanna0216 (2020 Július 23)

Akarsz-e élni, élni mindörökkön,
játékban élni, mely valóra vált?
Virágok közt feküdni lenn a földön
s akarsz, akarsz-e játszani halált?

Kosztolányi Dezső: Akarsz-e játszani? (1912)


----------



## mmg21 (2020 Július 23)

1


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 24)

hjh


----------



## Joylee (2020 Július 26)

15


----------



## Joylee (2020 Július 26)

16


----------



## Joylee (2020 Július 26)

17


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

1


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

2


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

3


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

4


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

5


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

6


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

7


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

8


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

9


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

10


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

11


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

12


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

13


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

14


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

15


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

16


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

17


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

18


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

19


----------



## Kikik19960619 (2020 Július 26)

20


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

1


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

2


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

3


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

4


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

5


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

6


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

7


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

8


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

9


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

10


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

11


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

12


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

13


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

14


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

15


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

16


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

17


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

18


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

19


----------



## Djhir (2020 Július 27)

20


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 27)

Hsjajsu


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Július 27)

Fdg


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

1


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

2


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

3


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

4


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

5


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

6


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

7


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

8


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

9


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

10


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

11


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

12


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

13


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

14


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 27)

15


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 28)

16


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 28)

17


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 28)

18


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 28)

19


----------



## hdgreg (2020 Július 28)

20


----------



## Joylee (2020 Július 28)

18


----------



## Joylee (2020 Július 28)

19


----------



## Joylee (2020 Július 28)

20


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Az erő sosem a kezünkben lakozik, hanem a lelkünkben.


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Nem mi választjuk az utunkat, hanem az utunk választ minket.


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Még jó, hogy az embereknek vannak jó barátai. De legalábbis egy igazi


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Ha nem vállalod fel az álmaid soha nem fogod elérni


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Egy jó kifogás is bőven elég a bűnnek.


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Miért akarsz beilleszkedni mikor arra születtél hogy kitűnj


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

A ragyogásod nem tűnhet el észrevétlenül


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Titkok. Körül vesznek minket. Betakarnak mint egy fátyol


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Nem születtél tökéletesnek. Unikornisnak születtél. De hát az totál ugyanaz


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Az unikornisok nem tudnak repülni.


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Kerestem valamit... önmagam a romok alatt.


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

De nem leltem.


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Minden embert az ösztönei vezérelnék.


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Férfit, nőt, fiatalt időset.


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Az más kérdés hogy e mellé kell egy tudatosság is


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Az ösztön mutatja meg nekünk mire vágyunk,


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Csak a tudat megvilágítja a következményeket


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Az egyensúly körülményemként változik


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

Egy lovakkal teli mezőn légy te az unikornis


----------



## Vcsuti (2020 Július 28)

A kifogás olyan mint a s.gglyuk. mindenkinek van.


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 30)




----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 30)

19


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 30)

18


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 31)

17


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 31)

16


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

1


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

2


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

3


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

4


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

5


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

6


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

7


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

8


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

9


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

10


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

11


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

12


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

13


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

14


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

15


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

16


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

17


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

18


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

19


----------



## willyd (2020 Július 31)

20


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 31)

15


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 31)

15


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 31)

14


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 31)

13


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 31)

12


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 31)

11


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 31)

10


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Július 31)

9


----------



## Fortunaaa7 (2020 Július 31)

Sziasstok


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## dr. Tolnai Orsolya (2020 Augusztus 2)

0


----------



## Fortunaaa7 (2020 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## Fortunaaa7 (2020 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## Fortunaaa7 (2020 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 3)

köszi


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

Tizenkettő


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## PhilipoGalli (2020 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## Monostori Nóra (2020 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

Köszönöm


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

Szép napot!


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

új tag vagyok


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## ANTSZ (2020 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## vivien1705 (2020 Augusztus 7)

20


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 10)

2


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

4


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

5


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

6


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

7


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

8


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

9


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

10


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

11


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

12


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

13


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

14


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

15


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

15


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

16


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

17


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

18


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

19


----------



## Szbernadett (2020 Augusztus 11)

20


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

Köszönöm a hasznos anyagokat!


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

Köszönöm a hasznos anyagokat2


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

Köszönöm


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

Hasznos


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

5


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

Hozzászólás 6


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

7


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

8


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

9


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

10. Köszönöm a hasznos anyagokat


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

11.


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

12.


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

13.


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

14.


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

15.


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

16.


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

17.


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

18.


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

19.


----------



## Naniko (2020 Augusztus 11)

20.


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

20


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

la


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

so


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

cki


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

16


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

Meeeee


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

lit


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

ta


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

12


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

11


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

10


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

man


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

ga


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

li


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

ca


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

1


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## 28657 (2020 Augusztus 11)

5


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 11)

"A physicist is just an atom's way of looking at itself."
- Niels Bohr


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 12)

A biztonság iránti vágy tönkretesz minden nagy és nemes elhatározást
– Tacitus


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 13)

Mindig szükségem volt általam tisztelt emberek gondolataira, melyek a saját szavaimnál pontosabban, tömörebben, szebben fogalmaztak meg számomra célokat, biztatást, példát. Egy-egy ilyen gondolat, verstöredék elkísért néha évekig, míg egy új - élőbb energiákat rejtve - kiszorította helyéből. Ma is őrzök egy-két ilyen gondolatot, de tudom, egyszer ismét újak lépnek helyükbe. Úgy hiszem, mások is biztatják magukat hasonló módon, s az ilyen szellemi erőt sugárzó szavakra mindenkinek magának kell rátalálnia.
- Szabó István


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

1


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

2


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

_5_


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

9


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

11


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

13


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

14


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

15


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

16


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

18


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

19


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

20


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

21


----------



## Andi742 (2020 Augusztus 13)

22


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

1


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

2


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

9


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

11


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

13


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

14


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

15


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 13)

Egy ismeretlen ember addig semmit nem jelent, amíg nem találkozunk vele személyesen, vagy nem olvasunk felőle, vagy nem látjuk a képernyőn.
- Richard Bach


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

16


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

18


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

19


----------



## edibal04 (2020 Augusztus 13)

20


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 13)

Az élet meghalás, hiába szépítjük. (...) Bűzlik is tőle, mármint az élet. Ha másképp érezzük, elfogultak vagyunk.
- Thomas Mann


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 14)

Egy gép ötven átlagember munkáját képes elvégezni. Egy különleges ember munkáját egyetlen gép sem.
- Elbert Hubbard


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 14)

A közösségi oldalakon, sokkal inkább, mint a felméréseken, erős ösztönzők hatnak az emberre, hogy jó színben tüntesse fel magát. Hiszen az efféle online jelenlét nem anonim jellegű. Az ember közönségnek udvarol, amikor elmondja barátainak, a rokonainak, a kollégáinak, az ismerőseinek, hogy ki is ő.
- Seth Stephens-Davidowitz


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

Annyi mindent megtanulunk az életben, de talán a legfontosabbra, a párkapcsolatra, együttélésre, családi életre és gyermeknevelésre nem készít fel ez az egyre ordasabbá és embertelenebbé váló világ. Mindenhez van "úti kalauz", hogyan légy sikeres, hogy szerezz minél több pénzt, hogyan legyél te, egyedül csak te önmegvalósító és az élet királya, de arra nem tanítanak, hogyan legyél jó férj, feleség, anya, apa, szövetséges társa valakinek, akivel életet visztek tovább, gyermeket neveltek.
-Bagdy Emőke


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

Nagy dolog, ha valaki jól tud hallgatni. A hallgatás erő. Beszédre kényszeríti a gyöngébbet.
-Popper Péter


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 14)

A lelki békéjét nem vásárolhatja meg pénzen az ember. - Jólét nélkül viszont sokkal nehezebb elviselni a lelki béke hiányát.
- John Vermeulen


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

Annak a társadalomnak, amelyben az emberek nem mondhatják el a véleményüket, nincs jövője.
-Winston Churchill


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

Amikor a sasok hallgatnak, a papagájok kezdenek fecsegni.
-Winston Churchill


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

Nekem ne mondják el, hogyan kell a tangót táncolni, hanem állítsanak be oda, és mutassák meg, és járják végig velem a tangót először szabályosan, hogy miután nagyon tudom szabályosan, úgy tudjak szárnyalni, mint egy angyal. Ugye, tulajdonképpen ez az igazi tanítás.
-Bagdy Emőke


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

Semmi sem rombolja annyira az ember testét, mint a tartós tétlenség.
-Arisztotelész


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

A jog szenvedély nélküli értelem.
-Arisztotelész


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

Mindenki szeretné megérni az öregséget, de ha elérte, szidja.
- Cicero


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 14)

Vakon gyűlölni ugyanolyan veszélyes, mint vakon megbízni.
- Mass Effect c. videojáték


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

Nincs olyan, ki minden esetben hibátlan és körültekintő.
-Fibonacci


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

Milyen boldogan dől le a turista a hegytetőn, ahová keserves kapaszkodásokkal jutott fel. De boldog lenne-e, ha mindörökre ott kellene pihennie?
-Stendhal


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 14)

Utálni valakit olyan, mint mérget inni, és várni, hogy a másik haljon meg.
- Grace klinika


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 14)

Azt, aki akarja, a sors szépen vezeti előre, azt viszont, aki nem akarja, vonszolja magával.
Grigorij Szluzsitel


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 15)

Az ember szolgálni jön a földre s nem uralkodni.
- Németh László


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 15)

Amikor igent mondasz másoknak, győződj meg róla, hogy nem mondasz nemet magadnak.
-Paulo Coelho


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

cica


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

egér


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

jó


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

ép


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

köszi


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

William Landay


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

kicsit


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

15


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

1


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

2


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

3


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## macska66 (2020 Augusztus 16)

66


----------



## PEAKERIKA1 (2020 Augusztus 16)

100


----------



## PEAKERIKA1 (2020 Augusztus 16)

101


----------



## PEAKERIKA1 (2020 Augusztus 16)

102


----------



## PEAKERIKA1 (2020 Augusztus 16)

103


----------



## PEAKERIKA1 (2020 Augusztus 16)

104


----------



## PEAKERIKA1 (2020 Augusztus 16)

105


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 17)

Minden munka nehéz, amely megérdemli a munka nevet.
- Thomas Mann


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 17)

Minden fogadalom előlegfelvételnek számít - bizonytalan törlesztés mellett.
- Moldova György


----------



## Jani08 (2020 Augusztus 18)

macska66 írta:


> 1





macska66 írta:


> 1


21


----------



## Jani08 (2020 Augusztus 18)

macska66 írta:


> 2


22


----------



## Jani08 (2020 Augusztus 18)

macska66 írta:


> 3


23


----------



## Jani08 (2020 Augusztus 18)

macska66 írta:


> 4


24


----------



## Jani08 (2020 Augusztus 18)

macska66 írta:


> 66


666


----------



## Jani08 (2020 Augusztus 18)

PEAKERIKA1 írta:


> 100


106


----------



## Jani08 (2020 Augusztus 18)

PEAKERIKA1 írta:


> 101


107


----------



## Jani08 (2020 Augusztus 18)

PEAKERIKA1 írta:


> 103


108


----------



## Jani08 (2020 Augusztus 18)

PEAKERIKA1 írta:


> 104


109


----------



## Jani08 (2020 Augusztus 18)

PEAKERIKA1 írta:


> 105


110


----------



## Jani08 (2020 Augusztus 18)

Nemes Ádám írta:


> Minden fogadalom előlegfelvételnek számít - bizonytalan törlesztés mellett.
> - Moldova György


"Nem az átélt szenvedéseink határozzák meg helyünket a világban" .
Moldova György


----------



## Jankaeszter (2020 Augusztus 18)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Jani08 (2020 Augusztus 18)

Jankaeszter írta:


> Köszönöm!


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 18)

A megbocsátás nem egyenlő a felejtéssel.
- John Vermeulen


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 18)

Egy olyan univerzum, ami elég egyszerű ahhoz, hogy megértsük, túl egyszerű ahhoz, hogy olyan elmét teremjen, amely képes őt megérteni.
- John D. Barrow


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 18)

Nincs az a figyelmesség, legyen bármilyen kicsi, ami kárba veszne.
- Aiszóposz


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 19)

A tökéletességnek nincsenek jellemzői, egyszerűen csak létrejön, ha az ember elég szerencsés. Megtanulni nem lehet.
- Jászberényi Sándor


----------



## laeman (2020 Augusztus 19)

Ilyen furcsa állat az ember. Nem aszerint cselekszik, ahogy az igazságot megállapította, hanem aszerint állapítja meg az igazságot, ahogyan cselekedett.
-Vass Albert


----------



## Oppiella (2020 Augusztus 22)

Kékek az alkonyi dombok,
elültek a szürke galambok,
hallgat az estélyi táj,
ballag a kései nyáj.


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

1


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

22222


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

3


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

4


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

5


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

6


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

7


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

8


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

9


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

10


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

11


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

12


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

13


----------



## Keszthelyi Árpád (2020 Augusztus 22)

13


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

14


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

15


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

16


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

17


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

18


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

19


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

20


----------



## puporkqa olivér (2020 Augusztus 22)

21


----------



## Keszthelyi Árpád (2020 Augusztus 22)

22


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 23)

Az öregedéssel egyenes arányban csökken az ember önismerete. Amiként a gyerekeknél épp fordítva, az évek során egyre erősödik.
- Hendrik Groen


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 24)

Minden társadalmi réteget és minden csoportot meg kell szólítani, hogy a tudás elérjen mindenhova, és a tudás lassú, gyógyító hatása majd segít az álhíreken és a téveszméken is. Idővel.
- Kemenesi Gábor


----------



## Nemes Ádám (2020 Augusztus 24)

A gondolat: az elme mentális terméke, illúzió.
- Ara Rauch


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

P.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

E.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

T.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

Ő.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

F.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

I.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

S.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

Á.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

N.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

D.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

O.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

R.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

A.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

D.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

Y.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

E.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

N.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

D.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

R.


----------



## B.Veronika54 (2020 Augusztus 25)

E.


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

1


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

3


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

4


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

6


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

7


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

9


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

10


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

11


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

12


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

13


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

14


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

15


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

16


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

18


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

19


----------



## Bogi_26 (2020 Augusztus 25)

20


----------



## Gadácsi Tamás (2020 Augusztus 26)

EGY


----------



## Gadácsi Tamás (2020 Augusztus 26)

KETTŐ


----------



## Gadácsi Tamás (2020 Augusztus 26)

HÁROM


----------



## Gadácsi Tamás (2020 Augusztus 26)

NÉGY


----------



## Gadácsi Tamás (2020 Augusztus 26)

ÖT


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

Ez egy remek segítség az újaknak!


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

*“Semmi sem gyógyít úgy, mint a mosoly és a nevetés. Ha könnyedebb lélekkel éljük a világot, azt mutatja: szívünk a helyén.”

Douglas Pagels*


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

*“A lélekgyógyulás tényleg nem más, mint önmagunk megnyitása a valószínűtlen és korlátlan lehetőségek tárháza előtt.”*
*Bruce Goldberg*


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

*“Soha nem kerülünk olyan helyzetbe, amely meghalad bennünket. Minden helyzet, amellyel szembesülünk, az életünk olyan pontján áll elő, amikor képesek vagyunk túllépni rajta és megtalálni azt a gyógyító választ, ami mindenkin segít.”*
*Chuck Spezzano*


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

15


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

14


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

13


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

10


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Szépen


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

55


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Olyan


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Furcsa


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Így


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Megszerezni


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

A


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

20


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Hozzászólást


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Tiszta


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Bolondnak


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Érzem


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Magam


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Ettől


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

A


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Szó


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

Facsarástól


----------



## Heni93 (2020 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

122


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

123


----------



## Pistaaszabad (2020 Augusztus 30)

124


----------



## Kata1002 (2020 Augusztus 31)

„ A határidőnaplóm a hajcsárom. ”


----------



## Kata1002 (2020 Augusztus 31)

„ Amikor a magyar elindul valahová, az agyát Ferihegyen felejti. Mindegy, hogy egyébként milyen az az agy: üres vagy pallérozott, leteszi a 2-es terminál valamelyik sarkába, és amíg tart a vakáció, nem is veszi vissza. ”

Kordos Szabolcs


----------



## Kata1002 (2020 Augusztus 31)

A fagyi minden élethelyzetet legalább ötven százalékkal jobbá tesz.


----------



## Kata1002 (2020 Augusztus 31)

Mondják, hogy egy felnőtt embernek elég 5-6 óra alvás. Kinek? Hozzanak már ide egy friss felnőttet, aki éjjel tizenegytől hajnal négyig kialussza magát. Nekem délután négyig sikerülne. Hol van az a felnőtt?


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Szeptember


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Narancssárgaluxusmoszkvicsslusszkulcs


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

mitsütszkisszűcstalánsóshústsütszkisszűcs?


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Lenin mauzóleumának millenniumi lelinóleumozása.


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Lenin mauzóleumának millenniumi lelinóleumozása.


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Peckes cickány-fickó picike kocka-vacka.


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Láttam szőrös hörcsögöt. Éppen szörpöt szörcsögött. Ha a hörcsög szörpöt szörcsög rátörnek a hörcsög görcsök.


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Egyszer egy pici pocakos pocok pocakon pöckölt egy pici pocakos pockot, mire a pocakon pöckölt pici pocakos pocok pocakon pöckölte az pocakpöckölő pici pocakos pocok pici pockát.


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Száz sasszem meg száz sasszem az sok száz sasszem.


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Rájár a rájára a rúd: rút arája jó pár órája vár rája.


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Nappal a lapp pap a lapp paplak nappalijában pipál.


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

A pap és a pék két képet kap. Kár, - mondják - mindkét kép kék.


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Lenin mauzóleumának millenniumi lelinóleumozása.


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Te tetted-e e tettetett tettet, te tettetett tettek tettese, te!


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Bent sincs kuncsaft, künn sincs kuncsaft. Boltban pang, csőd csüng, koccintsunk csak!


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Öt török öt görögöt dögönyöz közös örömök közt föld döbög döbörög ördögökhöz könyörög.


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

A szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere sem szerzett hamarabb szamárfi szamarat szomorú szamara számára, ezért sok szomorú szamárkönny szemerkélt a szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere szomorú szamara szeméből.


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Peckes cickány-fickó picike kocka-vacka.


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

1


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

2


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

3


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

4


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

5


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

6


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

7


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

8


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

9


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

10


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

11


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

12


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

13


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

14


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

15


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

16


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

17


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

18


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

19


----------



## Kiss Szilvi09 (2020 Szeptember 3)

20


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

sziasztok


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

regisztráltam


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

mit olvastok


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

szeretitek a könyveket?


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

min olvastok,


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

spiro?


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

vagy más?


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

tudtok valamit ajánlani?


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

mit szerettek?


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

ez a 10


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

9


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

8


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

még 8


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

7


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

6


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

5


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

4


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

3


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

2


----------



## Sárköziné Éva (2020 Szeptember 4)

1


----------



## Vág Gábor (2020 Szeptember 6)

Ja hogy en tul tisztesseges vagyok ezek szerint... lol.


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

3.


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

Négy!4!


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

5.


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

6.


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

Hate7


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

1.0


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

Ja, nem, 12,tehát ez már 13


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

2*7


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

3*5


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

4*4


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## Flórián Ilona (2020 Szeptember 6)

Hámhúúsz


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

Új vagyok


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

Gyűjtöm a [email protected]ó[email protected]


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

Remélem hamar


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

Össze tudom


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

Gyűjteni


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## tarcsa01 (2020 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

1


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

3


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

7


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

11


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

13


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

15


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

17


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## granite (2020 Szeptember 7)

20


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

Köszönöm, hogy tag lehetek.


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

Az ide írt bejegyzések beleszámítanak a 20 hozzászólásba?


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

Remélem, hogy igen.


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

17


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

16


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

15


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

14


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

13


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

12


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

11


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

10


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

9


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

8


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

7


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

6


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

5


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

4


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)

2


----------



## Szilvancs (2020 Szeptember 9)




----------



## Betonka (2020 Szeptember 11)

1?


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

Köszönöm


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

hogy


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

itt


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

ez


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

a


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

szuper


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

csoport


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

ilyen


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

segítőkész


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

egymással


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

1


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## Dallaska (2020 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## Betonka (2020 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

2


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

11


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## Hubi2 (2020 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

"A más élete
Hozzá-szólhatok;
bele-: nem." Fodor Ákos


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

"Te bedobtad a
törölközőt, én föl sem
vettem a kesztyűt." Fodor Ákos


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

"Nem szeretem, ha nem szeretnek." Fodor Ákos


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

Szintén Fodor Ákos idézetek következnek :


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

Már-már mohóság,
mennyi mindent szeretnék
nem tudni rólad...!


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

"Figyelmeztetlek:
szavatosságom lejárt.
Vigyázva használj."


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

"Úgy nézz rá, mint ha
utoljára láthatnád.
(Lehet, hogy tényleg...)"


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

Úgy félek tőle,
ahogy csak erősebb fél-
het a Gyengébbtől.


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

"Kevésre tartlak,
hogy ne kelljen túl nagyot
csalódnom benned." 
(még mindig Fodor Ákos)


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

"Kezek mozdulnak
és indulnak és lelnek
egy másik kezet."


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

Talán


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

ebből


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

már


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

egyértelműen


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

kiderült,


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

hogy


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

szeretem


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

Fodor Ákost...


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

... és akkor még elárulom,


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

... hogy több más magyar költőt is nagyon szeretek.


----------



## Wanda (2020 Szeptember 15)

!!!


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

20


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

14-1


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## Lottee (2020 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## Viktor1981 (2020 Szeptember 19)

A cél módfelett fontos, de ami igazán számít: az Út, amelyen odajutsz.
*
Vavyan Fable*


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

1


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

2


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

3


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

4


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

5


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

6


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

7


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

8


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

9


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

10


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

11


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

12


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

13


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

14


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

15


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

16


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

17


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

18


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

19


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

20


----------



## suzye (2020 Szeptember 24)

21


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

22


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

23


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

24


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

25


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

26


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

27


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

28


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

29


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

30


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

31


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

32


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

33


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

34


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

35


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

36


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

37


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

38


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

39


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

40


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

41


----------



## Keleti László (2020 Szeptember 24)

42


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

Thanx!


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

Vasárnap este


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

Holnap hétfő


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

És már 16


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

Kettesével, szépen...


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

Finish!


----------



## Atomkahu (2020 Október 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

Minden sötét éjszakát,
egy fényesebb nappal követ.


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

Ez a baj a közösségi oldalakkal: a hazugság virágzik, az igazság elkorhad.

Stephen King


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

Egyesek soha nem őrülnek meg...
Igencsak unalmas lehet az életük.


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

A szép hitek, szép eszmék, szép elméletek, és a ronda valóság csakis úgy tarthatók egybe, hogy az ember hazudik.


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

El kell választani az álmot a valóságtól, tudni kell, hol ér véget az egyik, hol kezdődik a másik.


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

Addig nincs baj, amíg nincs baj.


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

Az élet legegyszerűbb igaz élményei közé tartozik az, amikor kávé kortyolgatása közben az asztalra feltett lábbal kifelé merengünk az ablakon.


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

1


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

2


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

3


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

4


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

5


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

5


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

7


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

8


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

9


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

10


----------



## asztalos7510 (2020 Október 2)

11


----------



## Atomkahu (2020 Október 2)

Gyűjtök...


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

1


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

egy, kettő, három,


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

te leszel a párom


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

négy, öt, hat


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

hasad a pad


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

6


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

7


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

8


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

9


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

10


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

11


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

12


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

13


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

14


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

15


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

16


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

16


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

18


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

19


----------



## Kilka1976 (2020 Október 6)

20


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

Kilenc


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

Tíz


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

Nah már alakul


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

10enkettő


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

13


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

14


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

15


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

16


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

17


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

18


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

19


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

18


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

18


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

19


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

19


----------



## szaki007 (2020 Október 9)

20


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

1


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

2


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

3


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

4


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

5


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

6


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

7


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

8


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

9


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

10


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

11


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

12


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

13


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

14


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

15


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

16


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

17


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

18


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 17)

19


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

Én még ilyet nem is láttam


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

de nagyon érdekes 2.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

csak összehozom 3.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

már értek mindent 4.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

csak semmi pánik 5.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

6.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

7.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

8.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

9.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

10.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

11.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

12.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

13.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

14.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

15.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

16.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

17.


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

18


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

19


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

20


----------



## Nikolaussy (2020 Október 18)

20+1


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 18)

20


----------



## koszi1961 (2020 Október 18)

21


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

20


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

19


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

18


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

17


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

16


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

15


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

14


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

13


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

12


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

köszönöm hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

szeretek olvasni.


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

Jó időtöltés.


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

Remek időtöltés.


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

Öt.


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

Hat.


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

Hét.


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

Nyolc


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

Kilenc


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

Tiz


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

11


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

12


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

13


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

14


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

15


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

16


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

17


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

18


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

19


----------



## Várkonyi Györgyi (2020 Október 20)

20


----------



## bmark2003 (2020 Október 23)

Erdekes


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Hello mindenki


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Ketto


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Harom


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Negy


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Ot


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Hat


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Het


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Nyolc


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Kilenc


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Tiz


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Tizenegy


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Tizenketto


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Tizenharom


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Tizennegy


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Tizenot


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Tizenhat


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Tizenhet


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Tizennyolc


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## Janos Farkas (2020 Október 24)

Husz. Egy elmeny volt.


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

I


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

II


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

III


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

IV


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

V


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

VI


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

VII


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

VIII


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

IX


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

X


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

XI


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

XII


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

XIII


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

XIV


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

XV


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

XVI


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

XVII


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

XVIII


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

XIX


----------



## TZB (2020 Október 25)

Yuhuuu: XX


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

A


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

Á


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

B


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

C


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

Cs


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

D


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

E


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

É


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

F


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

G


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

Gy


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

H


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

I


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

Í


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

J


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

K


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

L


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

M


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

N


----------



## bjucus43 (2020 Október 25)

És O


----------



## Alrescha (2020 Október 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Alrescha (2020 Október 27)

aaaaaaaa


----------



## Alrescha (2020 Október 29)

Fázik a Küküllő,
lúdbőrös a háta,
már csak a nap jár el
fürödni a gátra.

Lenn a gát alatt csak
vadrécék, vadludak.
Ők is búcsúzóban:
tiszteletkört úsznak.

Ékelődnek aztán
föl az őszi égre,
belevesznek lassan
a kék messziségbe.

Reggelenként apró
ködfióka s pára
kapaszkodik föl a
partmenti fűzfákra.

Ágaskodik a szél:
leveleket olvas.
Fönn a hegyek között
felbődül a szarvas.


----------



## Alrescha (2020 Október 30)

Cinkék, cinegék, feketerigók,
megosztom veletek e fél cipót,
megosztom az én olyan-amilyen
énekem-szerzett kenyerem.

Csettegess, rigóm, járd a kerteket,
jöjjetek, csókák, varjak, verebek:
vendégül látok minden itt maradt,
velünk telelő madarat.

Terítve már patyolat abroszom,
kenyeremet elétek morzsolom.
Nem várok érte, nem kell félnetek,
ordas télben ujjongó éneket.

Ha majd tavasz lesz, és én hallgatok,
akkor zendüljön a ti hangotok,
hírrel hirdetve, hogy az emberek
télen se voltak embertelenek.


----------



## Alrescha (2020 Október 30)

*
Elegünk van már,
elegünk.
Meddig kell még di-
deregnünk?
Mondják a kupás-
cserepet
megülő fagyos
verebek.

Télen átal is
nyaraló
fecskének lenni
volna jó,
csettegeti a
porkahó
alatt csőrölő
kis rigó.

Varjú körözget,
billeget,
letácsol rigót
s verebet.
Hogyha kedves a
tollatok,
annyit ne sopán-
kodjatok.

Megértem én már
eleget,
ennél is zordabb
teleket.
De olyat eddig
sohasem,
hogy vége egyszer
ne legyen.*


----------



## Alrescha (2020 Október 30)

Pacsirta zeng a magasban, gyűrűzik
hangjától a levegő; lüktető
köröcskék pengetik a nap
feszes sugarait.

Zeng, zeng a pacsirta, óceánra
menekült kis kalózadó,
s azt sugározza egyre,
fáradhatatlanul,
hogy milyen rettenetes éjszakánként
egy magányosan didergő kökénybokor
alján virrasztani.


----------



## Alrescha (2020 Október 30)

Ilyenkor ősszel senki se
gondol a nyárialmafára.
Dísztelen áll, üresen ásít
kifosztott koronája.

Még a lombját is hamarabb
hullatja, mint a társak,
akik most gyümölccsel rakott
tele ágakkal állnak.

És jönnek a szüretelő,
zsivajgó, vidám népek,
s a nyárialmafára ők
nemhogy föl, rá se néznek.

Ilyen az élet, susogja,
megfakul minden érdem.
És futna, mint a levelek,
bujdosna szégyenében.

Bujdosna, de a gyökerek
konokul visszatartják:
ha odébbállna, ki terem
jövőre nyárialmát.


----------



## Alrescha (2020 Október 30)

Paszulyt főzne a néni,
tüze nem akar égni.
Hiába szítja, fújja,
kialszik újra s újra.

Harangoznak már délre.
Megjön a néni férje.
Panaszkodik a néni,
tüze nem akar égni.
Hiába szítja, fújja,
kialszik újra és újra.

Gondolkozik a bácsi:
mit lehetne csinálni?
Így nem fő meg az étel!
S ő is földre térdel.

Most ketten, két tüdővel
viaskodnak a tűzzel.
Sír a nyers fa, és prüszköl
a macska is a füsttől


----------



## renn12 (2020 Október 31)

1


----------



## renn12 (2020 November 1)

2


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

EGY


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

KETTŐ


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

HÁROM


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

NÉGY


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

ÖT


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

HAT


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

HÉT


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

NYOLC


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

KILENC


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

TÍZ


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

TIZENEGY


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

TIZENKETTŐ


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

TIZENHÁROM


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

TIZENNÉGY


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

TIZENÖT


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

TIZENHAT


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

TIZENHÉT


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

TIZENNYOLC


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

TIZENKILENC


----------



## Laisha (2020 November 1)

HÚSZ


----------



## renn12 (2020 November 2)

4


----------



## renn12 (2020 November 2)

4


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

könyv


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

szépirodalom


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

regény


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

fotó


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

kép


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

lány


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

fiú


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

mama


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

anya


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

apa


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

macska


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

kutya


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

anna


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

áron


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

keret


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

dívány


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

pamlag


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

futár


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

szépség


----------



## Qualivar02 (2020 November 3)

hűvös


----------



## Harvmate (2020 November 7)

Ecc pecc, kimehetsz.


----------



## Harvmate (2020 November 7)

Ma szombat van.


----------



## Harvmate (2020 November 7)

Holnap vasárnap lesz.


----------



## Harvmate (2020 November 7)

Holnapután hétfő.


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

20


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

19


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

18


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

17


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

16


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

15


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

14


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

20


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

19


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

18


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

17


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

16


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

15


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

14


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

0


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

1


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

0


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

10100


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

10011


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

10010


----------



## caoo (2020 November 8)

10001


----------



## gyulus978 (2020 November 12)

Köszi, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## Muhlan (2020 November 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## Muhlan (2020 November 16)

Szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## Muhlan (2020 November 16)

*2. Hozzászólás*


----------



## Muhlan (2020 November 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## Muhlan (2020 November 16)

Köszönöm


----------



## Muhlan (2020 November 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszi


----------



## Muhlan (2020 November 16)

Már a 6. Környékén járok


----------



## Boritimi (2020 November 16)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Boritimi (2020 November 16)

Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hetfőn!


----------



## Boritimi (2020 November 16)

Talán ez a 8.


----------



## Boritimi (2020 November 16)

Ha egy jelre vártál ez az!


----------



## Boritimi (2020 November 16)

A sikerhez 4 dolog kell:


----------



## Boritimi (2020 November 16)

Te!


----------



## Boritimi (2020 November 16)

A célod!


----------



## Boritimi (2020 November 16)

A miérted!


----------



## Boritimi (2020 November 16)

A kitartásod!


----------



## Veszna (2020 November 16)

16


----------



## Boritimi (2020 November 16)

12.


----------



## Veszna (2020 November 16)

15


----------



## Veszna (2020 November 16)

14


----------



## Boritimi (2020 November 16)

13.


----------



## Veszna (2020 November 16)

13


----------



## Eia (2020 November 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm


----------



## Eia (2020 November 16)

jaj, még nem igazodok ki az oldalon


----------



## Eia (2020 November 16)

9


----------



## Eia (2020 November 16)

8


----------



## Eia (2020 November 16)

7


----------



## Eia (2020 November 16)

6


----------



## Eia (2020 November 16)

5


----------



## Edoka96 (2020 November 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Edoka96 (2020 November 16)

Szép napot!


----------



## Edoka96 (2020 November 16)

Vigyázzatok magatokra!


----------



## Edoka96 (2020 November 16)




----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

15


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Cica


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Kutya


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Baba


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Kenyér


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Kifli


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Leves


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Fasirt


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Krumpli


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Cipő


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Kabát


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Sapka


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Sál


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Felejt


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Piros


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Labda


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Cukorka


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Kamilla tea


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Jeges kávé


----------



## Naaadin (2020 November 16)

Cirmos cica


----------



## nicy62 (2020 November 16)

Asszem megvan. Ez a 20.


----------



## Riana93 (2020 November 17)

Hamár úgy is van 5+ csoport, ahol bármit lehet írni a 20 hozzászólásért, nem lenne egyszerűbb kivenni ezt a protokolt?


----------



## koaty (2020 November 18)

Örülök, h itt lehetek


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

Hétfő


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

3.Kedd


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

4.Szerda


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

5.Csütörtök


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

6.Péntek


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

7.Szombat


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

8.Vasárnap


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

9.Január


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

10.Február


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

11.Március


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

12.Április


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

13.Május


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

14.Június


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

15.Július


----------



## korponay lászló (2020 November 19)

20


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

16.Augusztus


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

17.Szeptember


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

18.Október


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

19.November


----------



## Henrietta1989 (2020 November 19)

20.December


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

+25 °C: A görögök felveszik a pulóverüket. (Ha megtalálják)


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

+20°C: A jamaicaiak bekapcsolják a fűtést. (Persze, ha van nekik)


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

+15°C: Az amerikaiak reszketnek a hidegtől, az oroszok a kiskertben uborkát ültetnek.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

+5°C: Leheletünk már látszik. Az olasz autók felmondják a szolgálatot.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

0°C: Amerikában megfagy a víz, Oroszországban csak sűrűbb lesz.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–5°C: A francia autók felmondják a szolgálatot.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–10°C: A macska ragaszkodik hozzá, hogy veled aludjon az ágyban. A norvégok előveszik a pulóvert.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–15°C: Oslóban bekapcsolják a fűtést, az oroszok a szezon végén utoljára utaznak ki a dácsába.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–20°C: Az amerikai autók nem indulnak el.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–25°C: A német autókat nem lehet elindítani, a jamaicaiak kihaltak.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–30°C: A hatóságok napirendre tűzik az otthontalanok kérdését, a macska a pizsamádban alszik.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–35°C: Túl hideg van ahhoz, hogy gondolkozz. A japán autókat sem lehet elindítani.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–40°C: A svéd autók is felmondják a szolgálatot.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–45°C: Európában már nem működik a közlekedés, az oroszok még az utcán fagylaltoznak.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–50°C: Vannak még görögök?


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–55°C: A szempillák megfagynak két pillantás között. Alaszkában a fürdőszobák kis ablakát fürdéskor behajtják.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–60°C: A jegesmedvék délebbre vonulnak.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–70°C: A pokol is befagyott.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–75°C: A finnek menekítik a Mikulást Lappföldről, az oroszok felveszik a füles sapkájukat.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–80°C: Az oroszok nem veszik le a kesztyűjüket még a vodka pohárba töltésekor sem.


----------



## keldani (2020 November 21)

–115°C: A vodka megfagy. Az oroszok kxxxa dühösek!


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Annak, aki azt akarja, hogy az ifjúság kövesse, egyenes úton kell járnia.
Jean C.


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Az emberek hálásabbak azért, ha valaki hibáikat és bűneiket menti, mintha jótulajdonságaikat és erényeiket dicséri.
Szász Zoltán


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Egy találmány az ötlet és az anyagi világ közötti küzdelem eredménye. Az ötlet és a kész találmány között pedig mindig ott van a feltaláló munkája és szenvedése.
Rudolf Diesel


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Úgy alkottam, mint egy művész, örömmel és hálaadással. De ha visszagondolok alkotásaimra és találmányaimra, akkor szomorúan fel kell vetnem a kérdést: vajon találmányaim által boldogabb és jobb lett-e az ember? Azt kell mondanom: alig hiszem, hogy igen.
Rudolf Diesel


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

A magány általában álmodozásra hangolja az embert.
Bogomil Rajnov


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

A másik ember megismerése és megértése nélkül nincs igazi szeretet. Az érzés nem elég, a szimpátia sem elég. Meg kell ismerni a másikat, föl kell fedezni, mint egy távoli, idegen bolygót, s amikor már ismerős, meg kell érteni, hogy miért ilyen.
Müller Péter


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Legtöbbször azt bántjuk, aki közel van. Akit sokkal könnyebb bántani.
Szöllősi Mátyás


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Milyen csoda, hogy vannak kibírhatatlan emberek, de nagyobb csoda, hogy ha szeretjük, akkor kibírjuk őket.
Müller Péter


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

A világnak több ölelésre és kevesebb rohanásra lenne szüksége.
Julian Brass


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Ha gyakrabban mondasz nemet másoknak, akkor igent mondasz saját magadnak.
Julian Brass


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Mihez érdemes legjobban ragaszkodni az életben? Egymáshoz.
Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Egy pohár jó bor mellett hamar megértik egymást az emberek.
Herczeg Ferenc


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Az élet rövid, és én a legjobbat szeretném kapni mindenkitől, akivel összekerülök.
Jack London


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

A nagylelkűség legritkább, legtisztább formája a figyelem.
Simone Well


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Ha valaki a másik börtönőrévé válik, a rab rögvest szabadulni szeretne.
Richard Bach


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Minden jó kapcsolat alapja a hasonló kedvtelés és érdeklődés.
Nicolas Barreau


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

A szakadatlan emlékezés az őrület poklába vezet.
Jack London


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Ha figyelsz másokra, az hozzásegít ahhoz, hogy mások is meglássák a te értékeidet.
Vanessa Van Edwards


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Abban a pillanatban, amikor ráeszmélünk: tudunk egyedül menni, paradox módon akkor leszünk igazán képesek a másikkal együtt haladni.
Limpár Imre


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Aki mindig újat, mindig mást, jobbat, szebbet, többet keres, akinek az elég sohasem elég, nem lehet tartós boldogságban élni.
Müller Péter


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Te csak ne ígérj semmit. Ígérjük inkább azt, hogy nem ígérünk egymásnak semmit. Elég lesz nekünk a pillanatok őszintesége. Ugye érted? Szükségünk van ígéretekre? Hát nincs.
Bodor Ádám


----------



## Roland.1 (2020 November 21)

Az élet túl értékes ahhoz, hogy kiállhatatlan alakokra pocsékoljuk.
Robin Sharma


----------



## piszvas (2020 November 22)

szemüveg


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 22)

fv


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 22)

vdf


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 22)

v


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 22)

k


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 22)

ijkjnknjnjnjnjjnkjnkjnjnkjnkjnjnkjnjnjnjnjnjnkjnknjknjknjknjnjknjknjk


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 22)

dr5tfzguhijotzguhgzugzugzuhzugzuzguzguzguzguzuzuhzuhzguhzguhzguzuhzuhizuhizuhij


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 22)

dxfcvgtzuhijkl


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 22)

20


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 22)

bhjnkléhbjnjnkjnjnjnjnjnjjnjjjjnjnjjnjjnjnkjnjnjnjnhjjnk


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 22)

mjv,kj.l-é


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 23)

kjhfgfthvjnm


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 23)

303030303030303030ftziguhihlllllllllllllllllhj,gvgzuhijhbuzhijhgzuhijnkhbgzhhu


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 23)

rtfzguhijkl,é


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 23)

5rft6gzhuijkoléé


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 23)

tcrfvzgbuhnjkm


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 23)

4edrftgzuhijk


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 23)

cfhbjnkm


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 23)

rdcfvgzuhkoplőéá


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 23)

grfthjkkkkklé-kjuitkgj,nm


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 23)

cdvvvvvvrgftttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttiou


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 23)

45rf6t7zh8uj9ikoölp


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 23)

dcfvgzhbunjikmo,l


----------



## SzaxiBarni (2020 November 23)

cfvghjnkml,


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

101


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

102


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

103


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

104


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

105


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

106


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

107


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

108


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

109


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

110


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

111


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

112


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

113


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

114


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

115


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

116


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

117


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

118


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

119


----------



## iedre (2020 November 25)

120


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

Khv


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

Vbdjlhs


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

432


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

Bbb


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

Öüó


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

Épp


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

Bnm


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

465768798


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

9876


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

654


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

5432


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

234543


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

1233432


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

5676543


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

Srzdgjvhkbjhuzfh


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

4567


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

Gfkhj


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

Uztdrgdgfdjgkjb


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

Oo


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

Cvbn


----------



## rovosz (2020 November 26)

Ghj


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm szépen a tanácsokat


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Már csak 13 hozzászólás kell és elérem a célomat...


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Már csak 12 hozzászólás kell és elérem a célomat...


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Már csak 11 hozzászólás kell és elérem a célomat...


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Felénél járok


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Nemsokára kész


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Nem kell sokat várnom


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


El sem hiszem, hogy mindjárt kész vagyok


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

Király Heidi írta:


> El sem hiszem, hogy mindjárt kész vagyok


Már csak egy kicsi


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

1


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

2


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

3


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

4


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

5


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

6


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

7


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

8


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

9


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

10


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

11


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

12


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

13


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

14


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

15


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

16


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

17


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

18


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

19


----------



## lacsilla (2020 December 4)

20


----------



## Somildi (2020 December 8)

AAA


----------



## Somildi (2020 December 8)

bcd


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

1a


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

2b


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

3c


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

4d


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

5e


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

6a


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

7b


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

8c


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

9d


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

10


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

11


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

12


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

13


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

14


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

15


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

16


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

17


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

18


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

19


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

20


----------



## Sabrina85 (2020 December 8)

Köszönöm hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## Bágyi Erika (2020 December 13)

10


----------



## Bágyi Erika (2020 December 13)

20


----------



## MMMHUN (2020 December 17)

Henrietta1989 írta:


> 9.Január


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Húsz


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Hozzászólást


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Kell


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Írnom


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Ez


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Volt


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

A


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Nyolcadik


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Még


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Kell


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Tíz


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Kilenc


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Nyolc


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Hét


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Hat


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Öt


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Négy


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Három


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Kettő


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

Egy


----------



## Bnekata2 (2020 December 20)

+ még egy


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

A zöld turmix megváltoztatja az életedet!​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Természetes súlycsökkentő​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Növeli a gyümölcs- és zöldségbevitelt​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Növeli az energiát​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Magas tápanyagtartalom​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Erősíti az immunrendszert​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

A csontokhoz szükséges ásványi anyagok kiváló forrása​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Jó antioxidáns forrás​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Csökkenti a koleszterinszintet​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Segít helyreállítani a magas vérnyomást​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Növeli a mentális állapotot és az összpontosítást​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Jó hatással van az emésztőrendszer és a belek egészségére​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Elősegíti a tiszta, ragyogó bőrt és az erős hajat és körmöket​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Csökkenti az étvágyérzetet​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Gyulladáscsökkentő​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Segít megelőzni a krónikus megbetegedéseket​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Megvédi a szemet a károsodástól és javítja a látást​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Segít átvészelni a szezonális allergiákat​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Klorofillban gazdag​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Speciális előnyök nők számára​


----------



## Arnie75 (2020 December 20)

Lúgosító​


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

első


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

második


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

három


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

négy


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

ötödik


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

hat


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

hetedik


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

nyolc


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

kilenc


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

tíz


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

tiz


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

kilenc


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

nyolc


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

hét


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

hat


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

öt


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

négy


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

három


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

kettő


----------



## hkrissz (2020 December 21)

egy


----------



## Faqsz (2020 December 25)

...


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Kellemes ünnepeket


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Vissza számolok


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Mint a búvárok


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Nagy levegő


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Még lebegek


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

De menni fog


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Már uszok a mélybe


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Csoda szép


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Zátonyok


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Csikóhalak


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Medúza


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Korall


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Szírtek


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

A fenti fény


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

A mélység titka


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

A tökéletes csend


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

A tükröződés idelent


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Gigantikus


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

Szédítő


----------



## Robin Bob Brut (2020 December 25)

A könyv búvár


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

Kellemes Ünnepeket!


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

Nagyon örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

Esik a hó!


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

Szép ez a nap!


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

Szép estét!


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

fehéér


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

hoooo


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

csillag


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

kék az ég


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

felhő


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

2 x 2


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

jégvarázs


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

tél


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

14


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

15 kérdés


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

16 ok


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

zöld és kék


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

18 és


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

19 télapó


----------



## Kránitz Ildi (2020 December 26)

20 itt a vége


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

Meleg van.


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

Ez a második


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

Harmadik


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

Negyedik


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

Ötödik


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

6 hajó


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

7 valami


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

8 semmi


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

9 is


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

10 víz


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

11 egy


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

12 szék


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

13 nem


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

14 igen


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

15 ha


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

16 hát


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

17 hét


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

18 ny


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

19 lapot


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

20 is


----------



## kszfv (2020 December 29)

21 ráadás


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 30)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 30)

Meggy mag vagy vagy mag megy vagy


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 30)

December 30.


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 30)

Boldogság.


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 30)

Szeretet.


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 30)

8


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 31)

Jó reggelt.


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 31)

2020.utolsó napja


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 31)




----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 31)

18


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Ezt nem értem, hol írja hogy 20 és miért 20?


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Bimbuska írta:


>


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Boldog


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Új


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Évet


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Mindenkinek


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

2021


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Pandemic


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Mentes


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Sok


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Ebook


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Olvasást


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

És


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Sok


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Új


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Élményt


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

4


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

3


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

2


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

1


----------



## Zsizsu80 (2020 December 31)

Megvan a 20, hol vannak a könyvek?


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

1


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

2


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

3


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

4


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

5


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

6


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

7


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

8


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

9


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

10


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

11


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

12


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

13


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

14


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

15


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

16


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

17


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

18


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

19


----------



## FrTom (2021 Január 4)

20


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

Csetneki


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

csikós


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

itat a


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

Tiszán,


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

sárga,


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

cserép,


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

csengő


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

cseng, a


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

Csetneki


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

csikós


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

csikaja


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

nyakán!


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

13


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

Nem minden


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

fajta


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

szarka


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

tarka,


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

csak a


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

tarka


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

farku


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

szarka


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

tarka !


----------



## Roland51 (2021 Január 5)

23


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

ez teljesen


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

fura módszer


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

a 20 hsz


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

eléréséhez, amolyan


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

igazi kiskapu


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

de könnyebb mint


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

ugyanennyi magas & értelmes


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

gondolat összehozása, ez


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

tagadhatatlan.


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

Igy hát én is


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

ezt az utat


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

választom inkább,


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

az energiamimimumra való


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

törekvés egyetemes


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

elvét követve ...


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

Lassan abszolválom


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

is ezt az egyébként


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

nem különösebben nagy


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

kihivást tényleg minimális


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

szellemi munkával, egyéb


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

tevékenységek közben.


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

Na sikerült is a cél elérése, hát


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

nem egy K2 megmászás


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Január 9)

nehézségű volt


----------



## Marszu (2021 Január 10)

11.


----------



## Marszu (2021 Január 10)

12.


----------



## Marszu (2021 Január 10)

13.


----------



## Marszu (2021 Január 10)

14.


----------



## Marszu (2021 Január 10)

15.


----------



## Marszu (2021 Január 10)

16.


----------



## Marszu (2021 Január 10)

17.


----------



## Marszu (2021 Január 10)

18.


----------



## Marszu (2021 Január 10)

19.


----------



## Marszu (2021 Január 10)

20.


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

-Mit csinál ott fent?

-Nem tudok lejönni.

-Az nem ok arra, hogy felmenjen.

(A szőke ciklon)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

"- Ez az illető hirtelen hanyatt esett.

- Hol ütötte meg magát?

- A fülem mögött. De én pontosan állcsúcson találtam."

(A tizennégy karátos autó)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

"- Kereste a hóhér!

-Hallja! Hogy beszél maga velem?

Mr. Theo, igazán sajnálom, és szívesebben jelenteném, hogy Bernard Shaw kereste, vagy örömmel újságolnám, hogy itt volt Dian Durbin, a helyzet azonban mégis az, hogy kifejeztetten a hóhér kereste Önt.

(Piszkos Fred Közbelép - Fülig Jimmy őszinte sajnálatára)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

Grófnő, egy okos embert csak kétszer lehet becsapni!

(Az elátkozott part)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

A Török Szultán már két napja nem ment ki az utcára, mert valaki ellopta a nadrágját. Ezt a ruhadarabot nehéz nélkülözni, ha valaki sétálni megy.

Mi a tanulság ebből?

Nem tudom.

De egészen bizonyos, hogy az ügy mögött tanulságos következtetések húzódnak meg.

Mert ha a Török Szultán nadrágját nem lopják el, vagy ha Tuskó Hopkins jobban ügyel a saját ruházatára, akkor néhány ember, sőt egy kis birodalom sorsa is másképpen alakul. Ilyen rejtélyek húzódnak meg olykor egy nadrág hátterében​
(Az elátkozott part felütése)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

"Belépés díjtalan, kilépés bizonytalan!"

(A három testőr Afrikában)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

"És most az dobja rám az első követ, aki nem fél attól, hogy szájon vágom!"

(A Láthatatlan Légió)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

Gorcsev Iván, a Rangoon teherhajó matróza még huszonegy éves sem volt, midőn elnyerte a fizikai Nobel-díjat. Ilyen nagy jelentőségű tudományos jutalmat e poétikusan ifjú korban megszerezni példátlan nagyszerű teljesítmény, még akkor is, ha egyesek előtt talán szépséghibának tűnik majd, hogy Gorcsev Iván a fizikai Nobel-díjat a makao nevű kártyajátékon nyerte el, Noah Bertinus professzortól, akinek ezt a kitüntetést Stockholmban, néhány nappal előbb, a svéd király nyújtotta át, de végre is a kákán csomót keresők nem számítanak; a lényeg a fő: hogy Gorcsev Iván igenis huszonegy éves korában elnyerte a Nobel-díjat.

(A tizennégy karátos autó felütése)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

"- Ide hallgass, Fred, és maga is figyeljen ide, Főnök: akarnak fejenként ötezer fontot keresni?

- Attól függ, hogyan. Illetve attól se függ."

(Az ellopott cirkáló)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

"Hideg pakolásban megkövetelem a Priznic of Wales címet"

(Egy bolond száz bajt csinál)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

"Dermedten álltak. A világ történetében példátlan eset megrendítette őket. Egy hatalmas, gyönyörű, modern páncélos hajót talán csak mégsem lehet egyszerűen elkötni? És még ijesztőbbé tette az eseményt az a magától értetődő közvetlen egyszerűség, amellyel Piszkos Fred az ügyet közölte velük, nem értve, hogy lehet ezen csodálkozni, mintha már többször büntették volna meg gazdátlan hajók eltulajdonításáért.

- Ember! - kiáltotta Rozsdás. - Ezért mindnyájunkat felkötnek.

- De kicsinyes vagy ma! Persze hogy felkötnek. De hát hadihajó lopásért csak nem adnak Signum Laudist? Na jöttök, maradtok, vagy mifene? Fél tizenegy elmúlt, és nem szeretnék késéssel indulni."

(Az ellopott cirkáló)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

“A tábori pap hátrahőkölt, amikor meglátta a halálraítéltet néhány perccel a kivégzés előtt a katonai ügyészség fogházának egyik cellájában.

Ilyent még nem látott a világ!

Ott ül a halálraítélt talpig frakkban! Kissé részeg is, ezenfelül egy fehér virágot hord a gomblyukában, és vastag havanna szivart füstöl, miközben bóbiskoló szemmel fütyörészik.

Ez egy furcsa halálraítélt!”

(Csontbrigád)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

"- Őrvezető úr! Hónapok óta időnként nagyon szenvedtem, mert Levin mester, akivel szerencsétlen lehettem együtt ülni, elvárta, hogy hírből jól ismerjék! Én itt most ünnepélyesen bevallom, és megesküszöm rá, ha kívánja: nem tudom, ki volt Levin. Nevessen ki tudatlanságomért, vessen meg, könyörgök: köpjön le, de mondja el, ki volt Levin?!

Az őrvezető teljesítette a kérésemet. Leköpött, és elmondta, hogy ki volt Levin."

(A három testőr Afrikában


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

Aszután áll, hogy egy uralkodó, bizonyos Bonepárti aszt mondta, hoty kenyérrel és vassal Kínáig is eljut Franciaországból. Asz nem kunszt. Próbálja meg egy vas nélkül, ahogy én szoktam.

(Piszkos Fred, a kapitány)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

"A nő olyan, mint egy költői hasonlat - ha szép, az sem baj, hogy semmi értelme."

(A szőke ciklon)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

"8 parancsolat

1. Kerüld a civódást és a nyers erőszakot.

2. Kerüld a kötekedő embert.

3. Igyekezz szelíd rábeszéléssel hatni felebarátaidra.

4. Ne hivatkozz mentő tanúkra, mert mit érsz vele, ha ismerőseidet bezárják?

5. Ne tégy hamis esküt, csak ha muszáj.

6. Kerüld a részeg embert, hogy téged se molesztáljanak hasonló esetben.

7. Ne légy hiú és beképzelt, hogy különb és okosabb légy, mint embertársad.

8. Vasárnap ne lopj, ne csalj, ne verj meg senkit, mert hat nap mindenre elegendő…"

(Az elátkozott part)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

„Négy különböző nemzetiség képviselője volt az asztalnál: egy amerikai gyalogos, egy francia őrvezető, egy angol géppuskás és egy orosz hússaláta. A gyalogos, az őrvezető és a géppuskás a padon foglaltak helyet, a hússaláta az asztalon, egy tálban.”

(A három testőr Afrikában felütése)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

"Adj egy pohár vöröset, Kvörens, de ne tisztán, hígítsd valamivel.
Kvörens hátraszólt:
- Két deci vörösbort, három deci rummal hígítva."

(A láthatatlan légió)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

Miért zárták be, Mr. Higgins?

- Csendháborítás miatt. Öt évre!

- Az hogy lehet?

- Mikor kimásztam az ablakon, leejtettem egy tükröt, és a csörömpölésre összeszaladtak a lakók.

(Bradley Tamás visszaüt)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

„Jön a nő! Mindig így kezdődik! Vigyázat! Figyelem! A férfi mindent kiszámít alaposan, előrelátóan, precízen, véglegesen. És erre jön a nő! Másodpercenként százhúsz kilométeres hazugságokkal, lihegve, hadarva, szemlesütve, ájuldozva vagy mosolyogva; egyszer csak jön, és mindent halomra dönt! Aztán leül e halomra, és kipúderezi magát. És őszinte részvétét fejezi ki. Óvakodjunk a nőtől! A legegyszerűbb mindennapi fogalmak is zavarosak lesznek, ha nővel kapcsolatban akarjuk tisztázni őket.”

(Piszkos Fred közbelép – Fülig Jimmy őszinte sajnálatára)


----------



## Reisch Zsuzsanna (2021 Január 10)

+1 mert Rejtő Jenő egy zseni! 

"Itt kereste fel Nalaya királyt, aki a sátra előtt egy teljes komforttal berendezett pocsolyában ült. Civilizált bennszülött volt, mert valamikor egy angol teherhajón mint fűtő dolgozott, ezért tisztelte is a kis csoport vad maláj, akiket egy napon azzal a meglepő hírrel keresett fel, hogy ő a királyuk. Csak egy bennszülött kérdezte, hogy mire alapítja ezt a feltevést, de annyira megverte az illetőt, hogy a többi készséggel elfogadta a fait accompli-t."

(Vesztegzár a Grand-Hotelban)


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Tökjóhely!


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

ej, ha egy verset tudnék


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

És eszeme is jutna


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Le is írnám


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Á-tól zettig


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

De eszembe


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Semmi sem jut ma...


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Itt vagyok


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Hol vagyok


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Régi vagyok


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Új vagyok


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Fogyóznék...


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

De éhes vagyok!


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Pedig 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Jól megdolgozok.


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

És, ha elolvasod


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Mit költöttem


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

S mosolyod felragyog


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Lassan csak összejön


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

Hogy állandó tag


----------



## Ammama (2021 Január 11)

LEGYEK


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Néhányszor meg kell halnod, hogy igazán élni tudj.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt az életedben, hanem, hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Trükkös az élet, az ember mindig tervez, a sors meg csak mosolyog és megad vagy elvesz.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Soha ne bánkódj a tegnapon. Életed ma éled és a holnapod rajtad áll.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Ha van bátorságod kudarcot vallani, akkor van bátorságod sikert elérni is.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Legyél nyugodt! Az emberek nagy ívben elkerülik a rólad való gondolkodást!


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

A türelem meghosszabbítja a barátságot.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Az a szeretet, ami véget ér, sohasem volt igazi.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Az élet nem arról szól, hogy várjuk a vihar elvonulását, hanem arról, hogy megtanuljuk hogyan kell táncolni az esőben.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

A művészet első feladata, hogy megszépítse az életet.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

A tisztánlátás az élet olyan ajándéka, amely gyakran megkésve érkezik.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Mérlegre álltam és rájöttem: Akinek aranyból van a szíve, drótkötélből az idegei, acélból a jelleme, az könnyű nem lehet.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Ha hív a múlt, irányítsd át hangpostára.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Minden perc új esély arra, hogy mindent megváltoztass.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Az idő ingyen van, de megfizethetetlen.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Halad az idő, a napok peregnek, a régi idők egyre szebbnek tűnnek.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Társaságban ne beszélj magadról, megteszik helyetted, ha már elmentél.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Amikor a szeretet nem győz le mindent, akkor a házi sütik következnek.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Minden olvasmány egy magot hagy hátra, ami kicsírázik.


----------



## Topi01 (2021 Január 13)

Higgyünk abban, hogy bárhogy legyen, ami jön, mindenképpen szebb és boldogabb lesz annál, mint, ami most van. Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Sok a hasznos olvasnivaló


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hpzzászólást


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Hogy minél több mindent láthassak


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Mihamarabb


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Ugy látom ez a türelmetlen emberek lehetősége


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Ez a 8as számú bejegyzésem.


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Imádom a zöld turmixot


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Szívesen olvasok


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Munkám során mások testi és lelki egészségével foglalkozom


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

A szeretet érzése a legnagyobb ajándék


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Hálás vagyok mindenért az életemben


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Jóért és rosszert is


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Minden úgy kellett hogy történjen


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Ahogy megtörtént


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Emelni saját érzéseimet


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Mindig egyszerű volt


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Ösztönösen ment


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Emelni mások érzéseit


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Mindig felemelő érzés


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Rájöttem, hogy senki mást nem csinálok


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

Csak áramoltatom a bennem lévő szeretetet mások felé


----------



## klauszentes (2021 Január 15)

És ha minden igaz, túl is vagyok a 20-on


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Regisztráltam, mert sem a Facebookkal, sem a Goggleval nem tudok belépni. Most gyájthetem ismét a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Szerencs, hogy megtaláltam, hol lehet könnyen összegyűjteni.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

*József Attila: Tedd a kezed*​Tedd a kezed
homlokomra,
mintha kezed
kezem volna.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Úgy őrizz, mint
ki gyilkolna,
mintha éltem
élted volna.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Úgy szeress, mint
ha jó volna,
mintha szívem
szíved volna.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Juhász Gyula: Szerelem?​Én nem tudom, mi ez, de jó nagyon,
Elrévedezni némely szavadon,
Mint alkonyég felhőjén, mely ragyog
És rajta túl derengő csillagok.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Én nem tudom, mi ez, de édes ez,
Egy pillantásod hogyha megkeres,
Mint napsugár ha villan a tetőn,
Holott borongón már az este jön.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Én nem tudom, mi ez, de érezem,
Hogy megszépült megint az életem,
Szavaid selyme szíven símogat,
Mint márciusi szél a sírokat!


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Én nem tudom, mi ez, de jó nagyon,
Fájása édes, hadd fájjon, hagyom.
Ha balgaság, ha tévedés, legyen,
Ha szerelem, bocsásd ezt meg nekem!


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Radnóti Miklós: Tétova óda​Mióta készülök, hogy elmondjam neked
szerelmem rejtett csillagrendszerét;
egy képben csak talán, s csupán a lényeget.
De nyüzsgő s áradó vagy bennem, mint a lét,
és néha meg olyan, oly biztos és örök,
mint kőben a megkövesült csigaház.
A holdtól cirmos éj mozdul fejem fölött
s zizzenve röppenő kis álmokat vadász.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

S még mindig nem tudom elmondani neked,
mit is jelent az nékem, hogy ha dolgozom,
óvó tekinteted érzem kezem felett.
Hasonlat mit sem ér. Felötlik s eldobom.
És holnap az egészet ujra kezdem,
mert annyit érek én, amennyit ér a szó
versemben s mert ez addig izgat engem,
míg csont marad belőlem s néhány hajcsomó.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Fáradt vagy s én is érzem, hosszú volt a nap, –
mit mondjak még? a tárgyak összenéznek
s téged dicsérnek, zeng egy fél cukordarab
az asztalon és csöppje hull a méznek
s mint színarany golyó ragyog a teritőn,
s magától csendül egy üres vizespohár.
Boldog, mert véled él. S talán lesz még időm,
hogy elmondjam milyen, mikor jöttödre vár.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Juhász Gyula: Anna örök​Az évek jöttek, mentek, elmaradtál
Emlékeimből lassan, elfakult
Arcképed a szívemben, elmosódott
A vállaidnak íve, elsuhant
A hangod és én nem mentem utánad
Az élet egyre mélyebb erdejében.
Ma már nyugodtan ejtem a neved ki,
Ma már nem reszketek tekintetedre,
Ma már tudom, hogy egy voltál a sokból,
Hogy ifjúság bolondság, ó de mégis
Ne hidd szívem, hogy ez hiába volt
És hogy egészen elmúlt, ó ne hidd!


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Mert benne élsz te minden félrecsúszott
Nyakkendőmben és elvétett szavamban
És minden eltévesztett köszönésben
És minden összetépett levelemben
És egész elhibázott életemben
Élsz és uralkodol örökkön, Amen.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Zelk Zoltán: Én téged tudlak​Nem rejtőzhetsz el már előlem,
nem menekülhetsz. Fogva tartalak.
Rab vagy. S megalvadt bánatomban
már csak rabságod vigasztalhat.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

S hogy még gonosznak sem kell lennem:
ha futni vágysz, én futni hagylak.
S milyen könnyű szívvel! hisz tudom már:
emlékeimtől visszakaplak.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Egy mozdulat, egy szó, tekintet…
bennem, köröttem rezgő részek.
De ha úgy akarom, belőlük.
felépíthetem az Egészet.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Téged. S köréd a szobát, házat,
az utcát is a béna fákkal.
S a napszakot… Így kaplak vissza
tested köré varázsolt tájjal.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Mit rejthetnél el már előlem? –
Megtanulta szemem az ívet,
amit karod hasít a légben,
ha magadra húzod az inget.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

S a guruló víz-gyöngyök útját
has és comb közt, a test árkában,
amikor nyújtózkodva, lassan
felállsz fürdés után, a kádban.


----------



## Jeje44 (2021 Január 15)

Kifosztottalak, lásd be végre,
elloptam, íme, minden titkod.
Tudom félő, lágy harapásod
s bőröd alatt az eret, izmot.

S mikor szeretsz: leheletednek
gőzét. Síró, kis lihegésed.
Megtanultalak én örökre,
nem rólad tudok már, de téged.

Én téged tudlak és úgy tudlak,
mint az isten, aki teremtett.
Rezgésből, árnyból és színekből
ujból és ujból megteremtlek.


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Hozzá


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Szólás


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Kicsi kecske


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Kecses kicsi kecske


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Kecske kerek


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Picike


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Iciri


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Piciri


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Cica


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Mica


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Micike


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Boci


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Boci


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Tarka


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Se füle


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Se farka


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Oda


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Megyünk


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Lakni


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Ahol


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Tejet


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Kapni


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Megvan a húsz


----------



## kari8590 (2021 Január 16)

Azt hiszem


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

január 17


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

újra itt


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

egyszer


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

volt, hol nem volt


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

volt egyszer egy


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

iciri piciri házacska


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

ott lakott egy


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

iciri piciri kismacska


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

volt annak


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

két iciri piciri


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

kis ökre


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

csizmát húz


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

az iciri piciri


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

kismacska


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

hová lett


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

az iciri


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

piciri barmocska


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

bejárta az iciri


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

piciri kiserdőt


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

s nem leli


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

az iciri piciri tekergőt


----------



## serpa76 (2021 Január 17)

20.


----------



## kbmm (2021 Január 18)

Bejárja az iciri piciri kaszálót,


----------



## kbmm (2021 Január 18)

s nem látja az iciri piciri kószálót.


----------



## kbmm (2021 Január 18)

Rátalál egy iciri piciri kis tökre,


----------



## kbmm (2021 Január 18)

bánatában iciri picirit meglökte.


----------



## kbmm (2021 Január 18)

Felfordult az iciri piciri tököcske,


----------



## kbmm (2021 Január 18)

benne a két iciri piciri ökröcske.


----------



## kbmm (2021 Január 18)

Megörült két iciri piciri ökrének:


----------



## kbmm (2021 Január 18)

vége van az iciri piciri mesének!


----------



## kbmm (2021 Január 18)

nagyon szeretem ezt a forumot! koszonet erte!


----------



## kbmm (2021 Január 18)

es talan most majd ujabb kapuk nyilnak ki itt elottem.


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

virita írta:


> Hárman sem bírnátok súlyos buzogányát,
> Parittyaköveit, öklelő kopjáját;


Arany János?


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Talán igen.


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Igen talán.


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Igen, igen


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Hárman sem bírnátok


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

3-an sem bírnátok


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

3 összesen


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Ki érti ezt?


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Könyveket keresek, és ti?


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Mit kíván a magyar nemzet?


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Lenni?


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Enni?


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Ennyi?


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

keletom2 írta:


> Csinálunk egy furnyákos csapdát! -és milyen az a furnyákos csapda? -firmányosan furnyákos , nem tök mind1??? ( TaXi)


Működik?


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Talán igen, felhetően


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Juti62 írta:


> huszadik


ennyi elég?


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

na még három


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Na még kettő


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Na még egy, meg még egy


----------



## boldi15 (2021 Január 19)

Na még ezen kívül is egy


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

A kisbabák cukik.


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

A lovak és a delfinek is.


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

Házat építeni viszont nehéz


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

, főleg, ha kisbaba van a családban.


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

Azért tudom, hogy sikerülni fog,


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

nemtudom hogy mi van


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

2


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

3


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

ahányszor frissitem a gépet annyiszor kell ezt végigcsinálni 4


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

5


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

buék


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

hét


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

nyolc


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

kilenc


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

tiz


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

tizenegy


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

meg nyolc


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

tizenhárom


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

tizennégy


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

már csak hat


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

tizenhat


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

tizenhét


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

tizennyolc


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

már csak 2


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

megvan a húsz hurrá


----------



## kazmerferi (2021 Január 20)

Nemtudom hogy juthatok vissza a zenészektől zenészeknek oldalra , aki tudja kérem segitsen


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

de határidőt nem vállalok.


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

krumpli és szejtán kelbimbóvql


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

Brekekex brekekex brekekex


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

Gyere bújj víz alá ha szeretsz!


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

Idelenn soha sincs vad idő


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

idelenn sose hull az eső.

(Weöres Sándor: Békák)


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

A szejtán tud finom is lenni.


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

Köszönöm a tippet!


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

Ez most komoly, hogy elkezdek itt számolni és úgy lesz meg a 20?


----------



## kbmm (2021 Január 20)

maklarim78 írta:


> Ez most komoly, hogy elkezdek itt számolni és úgy lesz meg a 20?


igen


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

coloradobogàr


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

kbmm írta:


> igen


Köszi, akkor számolok


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

zsupsz


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 20)

zsiráf


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

Elég voltam mára.
Az álom oltalmára
bízom elmém.
Elterelném
a gondjaimról figyelmem.
A világ terhét cipelnem
ma már nem kell,
de jön a reggel.


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

Egy szó, egy mosoly, egy finom érintés elég
Tőled, amikor úgy érzem, a világom felég,
És rögtön észhez térek
Gondolj bele, hogy mit érzek,
Amikor egymásban elveszünk!
Kettőből egy leszünk

Te vagy a szél a szárnyaimnak
A fény az árnyaimnak
Minden jót megadtál
Örökre megragadtál


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

"Emlékszel, mit mondtam a kudarcról?
-Csak akkor vall kudarcot az ember, ha nem próbálja meg még egyszer."


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

„Szerettelek (…), úgy szerettelek, ahogy nem tudok és nem is akarok szeretni többé, kritikátlanul.”


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

Érzem, hogy hallod a hangom!
Érzem, hogy értesz minden szót!
Érintsd meg lassan az arcom,
Lásd meg a hozzád hasonlót!
Ébreszd fel alvó lelked,
Véred legyen legyen édes vizű folyó!
És ha minden így él benned,
Akkor leszel hozzám hasonló.


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

Nemrég még egymásért kiabáltunk,
Ma már csak egymás mellett állva ordítunk.
Tegnap még élt a katicabogár,
De ma már csak egymásnak bólogat a bábu pár


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

Hógolyó, soha nem lesz belőled lavina,
Tőled nincs veszélyben senki ablaka.
Hógolyó, ahogyan te most kinézel,
Azt a kort már nem éred meg soha, soha!


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

A világ korrodál, nézzük mind némán.
Korlátolt klónokat futószalagon utángyárt.
Meddig érünk fel a magasba mászva,
ha a csúcsról villám rúg le a fagyos porba?

Posztolom, hogy elpusztult a világ,
de nem lesz aki válaszol rá!


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

Szőkén, szelíden, mint a szél,
feltámadtam a világ ellen,
dúdolva szálltam, ténferegtem,
nem álltam meg – nem is siettem,
port rúgtam, ragyogtam a mennyben,
cirógatott minden levél.


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

Meghalok,
Mert élni akarok
Áldozatok közt, túlélő vagyok
Elveszített régi életem
Mosolyogva újra élhetem


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

Azt sem tudom hol vagyok,
tátott szájjal hallgatok.
Mondjátok meg, cirkusz ez vagy börtön.
Mindent én sem érthetek,
csak annyit kérdezek,
hogy élhet ennyi hülye itt a Földön.


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

Kőfalak állnak az emberek között,
A szó még nem tört rajtuk át,
Nincs társ a bajban és nincs egymáshoz út,
És áll, a kőbe zárt világ.
De elmúlnak egyszer a szörnyű éjszakák,
És lelkünkben felenged a jég.


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

A villámokban nincs kímélet
A hullámok a partra törnek
Tépi a szél és mossa eső
És mégis ott marad helyén a kő!!!


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

Méreghegy és álomváros, oszlopok, vízbe fulladt táj.
Rám köszönt az alvajáró, ébren volt, de azt hitte, hogy álmot lát.
Mi vár még rám


----------



## maklarim78 (2021 Január 20)

A fehér holló a fekete párja.
Miért van az, hogy ma senki se látja?
Túl fehéren vakít a szárnya,
Nem ő látszik, csak a hiánya.

Csak a lábnyom a végtelen hóban,
Csak a jel, mely az ívpapíron van,
Csak a száj, ami önmaga szótlan,
A láthatatlan szigete a láthatóban.

A fehér holló a fekete párja,
Együtt élnek egy vaskalitkában.
Csillagrács között gyönyörű zárka,
Vaskalitka az ember világa.

Csak egy lábnyom a végtelen hóban,
Csak egy jel, mely az ívpapíron van,
Csak a száj, ami önmaga szótlan,
A láthatatlan szigete a láthatóban


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 21)

halpikkely


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 21)

Végre alszik


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 21)

Dömdödöm


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 21)

Tátika, kenyérvirág, pázsitszegfű, kövirózsa


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 21)

Nagymama szőlője


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 21)

meggyszöpje


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 21)

szörpje


----------



## Katakofa (2021 Január 21)

Hurrá!


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

1


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

2


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

3


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

4


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

5


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

6


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

7


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

8


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

9


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

10


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

11


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

12


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

13


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

14


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

15


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

16


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

17


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

18


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

19


----------



## Arwen Undómiel (2021 Január 21)

20


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

Katakofa írta:


> Hurrá!


Hurrá!


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

Bogi Zsuzsi írta:


> köszönjük szépen!


Köszi!


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


Szerintem is!


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

virita írta:


> Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
> Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek.


Toldi Miklós


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

virita írta:


> E két szót tartsd meg: MINDIG és SOHA
> Légy boldog MINDIG, boldogtalan SOHA.





jozsikatuning írta:


>


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

**


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Akkor most hozzászólok.


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Lehetőleg 20-at...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Remélem sikerülni fog...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Mindent megteszek...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

És írok...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

És várok...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Mer nagyon kíváncsi vagyok erre az oldalra...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Csak jókat hallottam róla...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Szeretnék csatlakozni... Le is töltenék, s ajánlani is tudok...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

10.


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

Kenomano írta:


> Én is


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

Én is


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

11


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Folytatom...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Üdvözöllek... Jobb így, mint egyedül...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)




----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Hol is tartok...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Már 15...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Valahol elvesztem...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Asszem 17...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

Hurrá...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

És...


----------



## Sipos Gina (2021 Január 21)

20!!!!!


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

Sipos Gina írta:


> Üdvözöllek... Jobb így, mint egyedül...


Üdv. Igen így van egy kis feelingje


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

Sipos Gina írta:


> 20!!!!!


Gratula!


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

Sipos Gina írta:


> Hurrá...


Én még küzdök egy kicsit.


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

virita írta:


> A melletted elfolyó vízből csak az a Tied, amit kimerítesz,
> A lefolyt évekből, csak az, amit felhasználtál.


Igaz


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm az infót!


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

virita írta:


> Ne akarj hamar felnőni,
> Mindjárt nagylány lenni,
> Mert az élet nehéz,
> S, akkor újra kislány akarsz lenni.


Ez jó!


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

Kenomano írta:


> Gratula!


Ez a 16.


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

Lassan, de biztosan.


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

Kenomano írta:


> Lassan, de biztosan.


18


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

És


----------



## Kenomano (2021 Január 21)

Meg van a 20.


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

Miért van az hogy a legnagyobb ebook könyvtárat egy kanadai fórumon találom?


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

Ha a dinoszauruszok nak lett volna űr programjuk akkor kipusztultnak volna?


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

A Facebook az ahol hazudsz a barátainak a Twitter az ahol igazat mondasz ismeretleneknek. Kivéve ha Donald vagy.


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

4 évesen mit fogunk fel a világból?


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

Azt tudtátok hogy 5x5 az 25?


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

A hold keletkezése tette lehetővé hogy a földön élet legyen.


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

Hetedik te magad légy.


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

8 óra munka 8 óra pihenés de ha az ember 12 orazik akkor hogy legyen?


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

9 éve hogy már tudom hogy unatkozok


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

10 az már felé a 20nak


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

11 éve voltam abba a korban amikor elkezdtem letagadni ankoromat


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

12 evesennszivtamnel első cigijet.


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

13 évesen már tudtam hogy mi akkarok lenni de nem az lettem


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

Vajon 14 év múlva valaki vissza fogja ezeket olvasni?


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

15 másodpercet kellett erre a kommentet varnom


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

Amikor 16 éves lettem azt hittem felnőttem.


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

17 évesen már azon gondolkoztam hogy min gondolkozol.


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

18 perc és lejár a szuneten a munkaban


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

19 az már majdnem 20


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

20 az egy csodás szám mert már nem kell több kommentet írnom amiben nem vagyok túl jó


----------



## Hentes18 (2021 Január 22)

Milyen szép az élet. De mindig lehetne jobb is ha emberek szeretnek jobban egymást mint önmagukat.


----------



## Flora89 (2021 Január 22)

Ne a haláltól félj (...), hanem a meg nem élt élettől!


----------



## Flora89 (2021 Január 22)

- Mit keres?
- Egy életen át tartó pillanatot.


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

egy


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

kettő


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

három


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

négy


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

öt


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

hat


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

hét


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

nyolc


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

kilenc


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

tíz


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

tizenegy


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

tizenkettő


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

tizenhárom


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

tizennégy


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

tizenöt


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

tizenhat


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

tizenhét


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

tizennyolc


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

tizenkilenc


----------



## till55 (2021 Január 22)

húsz


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

.


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

2


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

3


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

4


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

5


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

6


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

7


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

8


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

9


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

10


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

11


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

12


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

13


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

14


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

15


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

16


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

17


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

18


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

19


----------



## Ancsinkaaa (2021 Január 23)

20


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

1


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

2


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

3


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

4


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

5


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

6


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

7


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

8


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

9


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

10


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

11


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

12


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

13


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

14


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

15


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

16


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

17


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 23)

18


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 24)

19


----------



## Sz.Enii1011 (2021 Január 24)

20


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

1


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

2


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

3


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

4


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

5


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

6


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

7


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

8


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

9


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

10


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

11


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

12


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

13


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

14


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

15


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

16


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

17


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

18


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

19


----------



## Lemaradtam (2021 Január 26)

20


----------



## Juditka08 (2021 Január 26)

20


----------



## Juditka08 (2021 Január 26)

+1


----------



## Flora89 (2021 Január 26)




----------



## Flora89 (2021 Január 26)

négy


----------



## Flora89 (2021 Január 26)

öt


----------



## Flora89 (2021 Január 26)

hat


----------



## homemusic (2021 Január 31)

majom


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

Tél van


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

1


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

2


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

3


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

4


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

5


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

6


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

7


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

8


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

9


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

10


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

11


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

12


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

13


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

14


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

15


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

16


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

17


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

18


----------



## Alcsy0405 (2021 Január 31)

19


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

1


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

2


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

3


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

4


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

5


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

6


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

7


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

8


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

9


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

10


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

11


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

12


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

13


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

14


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

15


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

16


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

17


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

18


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

19


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

20


----------



## Byron0 (2021 Január 31)

21


----------



## HAnita40 (2021 Január 31)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

1


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

2


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

3


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

4


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

5


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

6


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

7


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

8


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

8


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

9


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

11


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

12


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

13


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

14


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

15


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

16


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

17


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

18


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

19


----------



## E. Ági (2021 Február 2)

20


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

1


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

2


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

3


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

4


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

5


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

6


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

7


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

8


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

9


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

10


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

11


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

12


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

13


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

14


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

15


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

16


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

17


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

18


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

19


----------



## Woofy (2021 Február 5)

20


----------



## Bendimusic01 (2021 Február 7)

5


----------



## Bendimusic01 (2021 Február 7)

6


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

5


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

6


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

6


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

7


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

8


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

9


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

10


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

11


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

12


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

13


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

14


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

15


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

16


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

17


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

18


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

19


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

20


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

21


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

22


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

23


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

24


----------



## István7 (2021 Február 7)

25


----------



## Lacipapa8360 (2021 Február 10)

Üdv. ismerkedek a rendszerrel.


----------



## Lakó Péter (2021 Február 14)

a1721 írta:


> Nekem ezek tetszenek


Nekem is!


----------



## Lakó Péter (2021 Február 14)

Lacipapa8360 írta:


> Üdv. ismerkedek a rendszerrel.


Én is!


----------



## Lakó Péter (2021 Február 14)

István7 írta:


> 25


Már 25?


----------



## Lakó Péter (2021 Február 14)

Vira000 írta:


> Te is megvalósíthatsz mindent, amit akarsz! Bármit megkaphatsz, amit akarsz! Az lehetsz, aki mindig is lenni akartál. (...) Minden rajtad múlik. Csukd rá az ajtót a múltadra! Van egy új ablak, amelyet kinyithatsz a jövőd számára.


Ki is nyitom!


----------



## Lakó Péter (2021 Február 14)

Vira000 írta:


> Minden egyes kultúrának rendelkezésére állnak az önkifejezés új lehetőségei, melyek feltűnnek, megérnek, elhervadnak, és sosem térnek vissza többé.


Soha?


----------



## Lakó Péter (2021 Február 14)

Vira000 írta:


> A legendák nemzetközi nyomai ugyan növelhetnék az emberiség összetartozásának ősi hagyományait, érzését, azonban gyakran épp ellenkezőképpen, a másság, különbség bizonygatására használatosak! A mitológia ezekben a gyakori esetekben nacionalista célokra eltulajdonított hagyománnyá válik, annak bizonyítására, hogy az egyik közösség különb, mint a többi, a másik, sőt akár területi követelések alapja is lehetett. A mitológia tehát nagyon is köztünk él a világban, szórakoztatástól a vértelen politizáláson át a véres terrorig.


Ez így van.


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

1


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

sziasztok


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

nagyn hideg volt ma 3


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

jó estét 4


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

ez már az 5,


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

ez lesz a 6.


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

hetedik


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

ez a nyolcas


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

9


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

hello 10


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

üdv.


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

12 dél


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

tizenhárom


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

febr. 14. van ma


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

holnap 15


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

17


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

tizennyolcas


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

utolsó előtti


----------



## VBÁgika (2021 Február 14)

éljen a 20!


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

Hogy van ezer vész és válság, az igaz, de (...) mint megígérte a végzet, békés hon vár ránk.


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

Sohase mondd, hogy túl vagy már mindenen,


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

sohase mondd, hogy "tovább már nincs nekem"!


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

Mindig van új és még újabb,


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

hát várd a csodát,


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

de sohase mondd,


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

hogy nincs tovább!


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

Minek aggódni, az Ég sosem vág el minden utat.


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

Míg megvan a zöldellő hegy, nem kell aggódni a tüzelő miatt.


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

Még az az ember is talál valami menedékre, aki élete szerencséjének romjain botorkál.


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

Minden megújul, minden visszatér, minden föltámad. A növény újra bimbót nyit, a madár ismét megjön dalával, a szív újra álmodik s még feledett eszméink is föl-föltámadnak egy rokonlélekben


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

Minden remény egy-egy ígérvény a boldogságra, de vajmi kevesen nyerik meg a nagy sorsot.


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

Nézze, mily csendes a tenger színe, pedig mélyében bizonnyal háborog! Ilyen a szív is. A szenvedélyek nem szűnnek meg abban soha. És a remények sem.


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

A félelem önbeteljesítő jóslatként működhet. De a remény és a bizalom úgyszintén.


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

Valamennyien arra várunk, hogy mindenféle leküzdhetetlen akadály ellenében is megtörténjen velünk valami nagyon különleges


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

A sanyarú életeket sem kíméli a változás szele


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

Minden a legnagyobb rendben. Nem mondom, hogy nem lehetne még jobb, de ez, ugyebár, azoknak az embereknek a szava járása, akiknek rosszabbra már nem fordulhat a sora.


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

A káosz megfejtésre váró rend.


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

Nem tudom mennyi kell még.


----------



## Kincsesbolygó (2021 Február 16)

Az élet - így is, úgy is - sok csalódással jár, túl sok reményt ne fűzzünk hozzá, de egészen se veszítsünk el minden reményt.


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

16


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

15


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

14


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

13


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

12


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

11


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

10


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

9


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

8


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

7


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

6


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

5


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

4


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

3


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

2


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

1


----------



## Athes (2021 Március 1)

woooohoooo!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 1)

Érdekes játék?


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 1)

Egyelőre nem értem a fórum működését. .


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 1)

Akkor talán itt sikerül!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 1)

Itt kell sikerülnie, köszönöm!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 2)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 2)

Tanulom!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 2)

Akkor itt.


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 2)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 2)

Még egyszer.


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 3)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 3)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 3)

Köszönöm ismét!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 3)

mcsib írta:


> Köszönöm ismét!


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

1


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

2


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

3


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

4


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

5


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

6


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

7


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

8


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

9


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

10


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

11


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

12


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

13


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

14


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

15


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

16


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

17


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

18


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

19


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

20


----------



## Sunrise80 (2021 Március 3)

21


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 3)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 3)

Köszönöm újra!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 3)

Megint!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 3)

Újra!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 3)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 3)

Ismét!


----------



## mcsib (2021 Március 3)

Köszönöm!


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

sziasztok


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

de


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

jó


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

lesz


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

jó


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

könyveket


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

találni


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

itt


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

az


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

oldalon


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

milyen


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

soknak


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

tűnik


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

ez


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

a


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

20


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

hozzászólás


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

még 3


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

még 2


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 3)

juhuuu


----------



## Bacsi Szelet (2021 Március 3)

Ha feldarabolok egy mondatot, akkor előrébb jutok?


----------



## Bacsi Szelet (2021 Március 3)

Némely kérdésem, lehet csak költői.


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

sziasztok


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

Akkor ide most bármit irjak be, de 20szor?


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

d


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

h


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönjük, ez szuper


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 4)

Bacsi Szelet írta:


> Ha feldarabolok egy





ADA111 írta:


> Akkor ide most bármit irjak be, de 20szor?


Nagyjából igen. Nálam működött és 1 óra múlva már elérhetőek voltak a fórumok.


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

r


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

tvirag írta:


> Nagyjából igen. Nálam működött és 1 óra múlva már elérhetőek voltak a fórumok.


sok értelme nincs, de azért jó  köszi


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

gggg


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)




----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)




----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)




----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)




----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

12


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

13


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

14


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

15


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

18


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

19


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

20!!!


----------



## ADA111 (2021 Március 4)

?


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

1


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

2 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

3 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

4 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

5 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

6 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

7 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

8 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

9 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

10 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

11 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

12 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

13 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

14 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

15 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

16 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

17 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

18 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

19 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

20 mississippi


----------



## SzKiss (2021 Március 4)

+1 köszi mississippi


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Nehogy a szívedre vedd, legyen ez a poszt az egy.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Amit követ majd a kettő, ami kicsit elrettentő.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Sokat kell még kitalálnom, de itt is van már a három.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

De ettől még résen légy, következik most a négy.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Ahogy itten törpölök, elérkezik majd az öt.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Mégcsak észbe sem kapok, leírhatom a hatot.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Főbűnből is épp elég. Nem kevés ez, ő a hét.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

E-book-okhoz nem kell polc. Jól számolom? Ez már nyolc.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Régi bútor: ez a kredenc. Apropó, itt is a kilenc.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Pezsgőt ide, nem kell víz. Ünnepelek, itt a tíz.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Tizenegyre nem rímelek, inkább kicsit lepihenek.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Úgy rímelek, mint a huzat, tizenkettő már egy tucat.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Peches téma, szánom-bánom, látod ez a tizenhárom.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

14-es villamos Kápmegyerig megy ki most.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Tizenötnél nincs már ihlet, dán királyfi? Ő a Hamlet!


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Tizenhat az négyszer négy, négyzetszám, ez épp elég.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Tizenhéttel jelentkezem, lassan elmegy már az eszem.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Igen, én tizennyolc vagyok. Legközelebb szavazhatok.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Egy híján a húsz, az mennyi? Este már nem szabad enni.


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Jelentkezem! Breaking news: ezzel meglett most a húsz.


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Március 4)

Surányi írta:


> Jelentkezem! Breaking news: ezzel meglett most a húsz.


Kár!  Folytathatnád.


----------



## Bacsi Szelet (2021 Március 4)

Úgy látszik, nem tudok számolni.


----------



## Bacsi Szelet (2021 Március 4)

Megállt a számláló?


----------



## Surányi (2021 Március 4)

Huszonegy, hogy pontos legyek, a kártyában ezzel nyerek.
Rímeim már apadóban, elmém lángja fakulóban.
Lassan most már abbahagyom, nem zsibbasztlak Téged agyon.
Örülök, hogy itt lehetek, békesség legyen Veletek.
Amiért én itten vagyok, könyvek, versek, egyéb lapok.
S lám mi lett a dolog vége: rímek mindenhol. Megérte.


----------



## tvirag (2021 Március 5)

Surányi írta:


> Jelentkezem! Breaking news: ezzel meglett most a húsz.


Ez remek volt!  Köszi


----------



## mocsyviki (2021 Március 5)

Sziasztok, hogy tudok ingyenesen ebook könyvet letölteni?


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Március 5)

mocsyviki írta:


> Sziasztok, hogy tudok ingyenesen ebook könyvet letölteni?


Szia! 

Gyűjts össze minimum 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## mocsyviki (2021 Március 6)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Gyűjts össze minimum 20 hozzászólást.


Köszönöm


----------



## Tredit75 (2021 Március 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Tredit75 (2021 Március 7)

17


----------



## Potsubay Kata (2021 Március 10)

1


----------



## Potsubay Kata (2021 Március 10)

2


----------



## Potsubay Kata (2021 Március 10)

3


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

3


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

4


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

5


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

6


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

6


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

7


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

8


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

9


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

9


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

10


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

11


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

12


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

13


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

14


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

12


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

Szia!


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

Nagyon komoly!


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

Meglátjuk,


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

mennyi


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

idő


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

alatt


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

tudom


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

összehozni


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

miközben


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

virágot


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

locsolok


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

a


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

szobában


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

és


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

még


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

filmet


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

is


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

nézek


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

közben.


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Sok


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Sok+1


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Sok+2


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

19


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

Éljen!


----------



## Tanaar Neeni (2021 Március 10)

Összejött!


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

20 jupppppppiiiiii


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

20


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Aki nem


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Lép egyszerre


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Nem kap


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Rétest estére


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Pedig a rétes


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Nagyon jó


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Katonának


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Az való


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Süss fel nap


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Fényes nap


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Kertek alatt


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

A ludaim


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Megfagynak


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Ennek a gazdának


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Szép kocsija van


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Szép kocsija előtt


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Két szép


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Lova van


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Mégis mikor


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Hegynek hajtja


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Csipkebokor


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Megakasztja


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Akkor mondja


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Gyí gyí hopp


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Én is inni


----------



## bukferi (2021 Március 10)

Akarok


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

Vajon létezik e még?


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

Hangoskönyv oldal?


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

Hosszú volt az az időszak


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

Ami eltelt a korábbi bejelentkezésem óta


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

Ráadásul új gép


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

új jelszót igényel,


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

mivel a régit elfelejtettem


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

és az emlékeztető se jött össze


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

Kivánjuk a’ sajtó szabadságát, censura eltörlését.


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

2. Felelős ministeriumot Buda-Pesten.


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

3. Évenkinti országgyülést Pesten


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

4. Törvény előtti egyenlőséget polgári és vallási tekintetben.


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

5. Nemzeti őrsereg.


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

6. Közös teherviselés.


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

7. Urbéri viszonyok megszüntetése.


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

8. Esküdtszék, képviselet egyenlőség alapján.


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

9. Nemzeti Bank


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

10 A’ katonaság esküdjék meg az alkotmányra, magyar katonáinkat ne vigyék külföldre, a’ külföldieket vigyék el tőlünk.


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

11. A’ politikai statusfoglyok szabadon bocsáttassanak.


----------



## boa211 (2021 Március 16)

12. Unio.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

20 érdekesség a Hetedik című filmről:​


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

1. Annak érdekében, hogy még sokkolóbb legyen a jelenete, Leland Orser nagyon gyorsan vette a levegőt, hogy a teste megteljen oxigénnel. Ezzel olyan állapotba került, mintha hiperventillálna. Mindemellett pár napig nem is aludt, hogy zavart legyen a tekintete.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

2. A New Line nem volt biztos abban, hogy a film vége jó lesz-e és gondolkodtak a változtatáson. Brad Pitt azonban kijelentette, hogy nem csinálja meg a filmet, ha más lesz a vége.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

3. David Fincher azt mondta Kevin Spaceynek és Brad Pittnek, hogy a Hetedik nem az a film lesz, amire emlékezni fognak, de ez lehet az a film, amire hihetetlenül büszkék lesznek.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

4. Brad Pitt nagyon nagyot esett abban a jelenetben, amikor Mills John Doe-t üldözi az esőben. A színész karja nekivágódott a szélvédőnek és elszakadt az ínszalagja, ezért gipszet kellett hordania. Ez a baleset végül kapóra jött és bele is került a filmbe.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

5. Denzel Washington visszautasította a filmben való szereplést, mert szerinte túl sötét és gonosz volt a film. Washington később megbánta a döntését.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

6. John Doe összes naplója igazi volt. Két hónapig írták és 15.000 dollárba került. Ezt egyébként Morgan Freeman karaktere meg is említi a filmben, hogy ennyi ideig tartana, mire átolvassák az összeset.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

7. David Finchert lenyűgözte Gwyneth Paltrow alakítása a Flesh and Boon című 1993-as filmben. Ezért csak őt akarta Mills feleségének. Paltrow-t azonban nem érdekelte a szerep, de szerencsére akkor éppen Brad Pittel járt, aki rábeszélte, hogy vállalja el a szerepet és egy találkozót is összehozott neki Fincher-rel.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

8. Fincher egy nagyon vékony színészt akart Victornak. Úgy képzelte el, hogy olyan 40 kiló körüli legyen a választott. Michael Reid MacKay jelentkezett a szerepre, de 5 kilóval több volt. Fincher viccesen megjegyezte, hogy még fogyhatna egy kicsit. Legnagyobb megdöbbenésére MacKay komolyan vette, amit mondott és mire kezdődött a forgatás megszabadul a "fölös" kilóktól.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

9. A restség bűnébe esett áldozat sminkje 14 óra alatt készült el.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

10. Andrew Kevin Walker éppen mély depresszióval küzdött, amikor megírta a Hetedik forgatókönyvét. Egy videotékában dolgozott, nem sikerült a filmes áttörés neki, ebből a frusztráltságból merített a szkript megírásához. Aztán elküldte David Koepp rendezőnek, aki végül segített neki megcsinálni a filmet.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

11. Kevin Spacey ragaszkodott hozzá, hogy sehol ne jelenjen meg a neve, hogy a nézők ne tudjanak rájönni, ki a titokzatos gyilkos. A producereknek ugyan nem tetszett az ötlet, de Spacey azt mondta csak így vállalja el a filmet, így belementek.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

12. Brad Pitt a saját nyakkendőit hordta a forgatásra, mert a rendező szerint Mills ízlése nagyon jó indulattal is csak közepes.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

13. 2006-ban a Zenescope Entertainment megvásárolta a film jogait és készítettek belőle egy hétrészes képregény-sorozatot.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

14. Természetesen a nagy siker miatt a stúdió folytatást akart. El is kezdtek dolgozni egy szkripten, amiből végül egy önálló film lett. Ez volt a Gyilkos ösztön / Solace Anthony Hopkins és Colin Farrell főszereplésével.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

15. Fincher azt akarta, hogy a stáblista úgy nézzen ki, mintha a gyilkos írta volna.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

16. Brad Pitt azt mondta, hogy Paltrow karaktere volt az egyetlen napfény ebben a történetben. Nagyon romantikus.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

17. Fincher egyértelművé tette, hogy semmilyen kompromisszumra nem hajlandó és úgy készíti el a filmet, ahogyan megálmodta. 1992-ben az Alien 3 forgatása mély nyomokat hagyott benne, ezért nagyon határozottan kijelentette, hogy nem fogja elkészíteni a Hetediket, ha nem hagyják békén.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

18. Brad Pitt-et teljesen lenyűgözte Kevin Spacey alakítása. A színész egyébként a filmért is nagyon odavan és azt mondta, hogy ez az egyik legtökéletesebb film, amit valah csinált.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

19. Val Kilmer visszautasította John Doe szerepét.


----------



## gylal (2021 Március 17)

20. 74 alkalommal hangzik el a 'fuck' szó a filmben, legtöbbször Brad Pitt szájából.


----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)

köszönjük szépen


----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)

Így hamar meg lesz a 20


----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)

Csatolás megtekintése 1784433


----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Anita Vajna (2021 Március 17)




----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

a


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

s


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

vs


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

asdf


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

1234


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

967z


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

tíz


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

eleven


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

iz


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

13


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

14


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

15


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

16


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

17


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

18


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

19


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

20


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

21


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

22


----------



## ReRex (2021 Március 17)

23


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

Sziasztok!
Szeretem a természetet és az állatokat így idézeteket fogok irni.
Egy emberben nëha elhal a remény,de egy állatban soha.Amíg él ,él benne a remény,és él a hūség is.
Eric Knight


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

A kutya éppen némaságåval válik mindennél értékesebbé.Tãrsasãggában az ember rátalál a lelki békére,ahol a szavak elvesztik minden jelentōségüket.
John Galsworthy


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

Nem a pórár teszi a kutyát hūségessé.
Mikszáh Kálmán


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

Bölcs embernek lø való,mert lóvá tesz az ember,és emberré a ló.
Jókai Mór


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

Az állatoknak sokkal szebb lelkük van mint nekünk.Sosem hazudnak.
Audrey Niffenenger


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

A termëszet erôit nem legyôzni kell,hanem alkalmazkodni hozzájuk.
Bálint gazda


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

Az élôvilâg nem mûködhet egészsëges øceánok nélkül.És mi sem.
David Attenborough


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

A természet közelsége ellazít ës fel is dob,sokak szerint a legjobb kedëlynyugtató.
Kocsis Noémi


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

A szeretetel ápolt,a tãrsnak tekintett növény szebben viselkedik,mint a gépiesen gondozott.
Szepsy István


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

Minden egyes szãrban,minden egyes virágban ott a tavasz.
Eddy de Wind


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

Mindig az elsô napsütës a legcsodálatosabb az ëvben.
Hedrik Groen


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

A termëszet a legjobb patika.
Sebastian Kneipp


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

Egy napon minden népet arról fognak megitélni,hogy a fáikkal miként bántak.
Kontra Ferenc


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

Egy fa semmit nem vár cserébe az árnyékáért.
Molnár Péter


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

A fák arra is megtanítanak ,hogy ne akarj mindig rohanni,hanem olykor tudj megállni is.


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

A tavasz az élet ës halâl idôszaka.Vagy a halál és az új élet ideje.
Nëzôpont kërdése.
Jostein Gaarder


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

Nem lehet a gyerekeket túl korán bevonni a természetbe.
Kath Stathers


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

Eben nem csalødsz.Nem beszél,hát nem is hazudik,nem igër,mégis odaadja mindenét,nem szól,mégis többet mond, mint valaha ember mondott.
Fekete István


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

Menjetek ki a termëszetbe,s ismerjétek meg egymãst ott,ahol az ember ōszinte lesz.
Móricz Zsigmond


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

A patak ës a szikla összecsapãsából mindig a patak kerül ki gyōztesen.Nem az ereje,hanem a kiartãsa miatt.


----------



## Nagy Károlyné Piroska (2021 Március 20)

Imádok olvasni!
Imådom a könyveket,mert amikor olvasom öket,megtudok feledkezni mindenrōl.A kõnyvekben ott lehetsz,ahol szeretnél,azzal,akit szeretsz.
Mentatei Loki Ragnarok c.film


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

Sziasztok!
1


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

2


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

3


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

4


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

5


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

6


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

7


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

8


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

9


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

10


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

11


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

12


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

13


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

14


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

15


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

16


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

17


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

18


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

19


----------



## Csilinkóné Lulács Éva (2021 Március 20)

és végül 20


----------



## KPErika (2021 Március 21)

1


----------



## KPErika (2021 Március 21)

2


----------



## KPErika (2021 Március 21)

3


----------



## KPErika (2021 Március 21)

4


----------



## KPErika (2021 Március 21)

5


----------



## KPErika (2021 Március 21)

6


----------



## KPErika (2021 Március 21)

7


----------



## KPErika (2021 Március 21)

8


----------



## KPErika (2021 Március 21)

9


----------



## Gbone (2021 Március 22)

21


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

Sziasztok! A 20 hsz-ra gyúrok én is. Hajrá  Próbálok majd valami szórakoztatót kitalálni, mint @Surányi ha már pont a szülinapomra érte el Ő is  
Kalandra fel.
1 - pipa


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

2. 
Egy mosoly, egy gyöngéd szó több az élőnek, mint egész könnyár és gyászos bánat a halottnak.

B. Büttner Lina


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

3.
Mindannyiunknak rendelkezésére áll valami, ami semmibe sem kerül: ez pedig a mosoly. Senki sem lehet túl szegény vagy túl gazdag ahhoz, hogy mosolyogjon.
Julian Brass


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

4.
A mosoly fényt gyújt a sötétségben. A mosolygás lehetővé teszi, hogy magunkban találjunk rá a boldogságra. Lecsendesíti az idegeinket, megvilágítja az utat. Képes megváltoztatni a kedélyállapotunkat.
Julian Brass


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

5.
Egy kedves mosoly önkontrollal kombinálva messzire tudja vinni az embert.
Dean Ray Koontz


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

6.
Amikor az ember azt kívánja, hogy azon nyomban süllyedjen el a világ szeme elől, ám ez fizikai lehetetlenség, egyetlenegy dolog segít: ha belevigyorgunk a világ kíváncsiskodó arcába.
D. Tóth Kriszta


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

7.
Nincs olyan nagy probléma, amit egy mosollyal ne lehetne megoldani.
A holnap legendái c. film


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

8.
Maga a mosoly a ragyogás.
Semmi más.
A megérkezés.
Van gond? Na és?
Minden úgy ragyog, ahogy engeded.
Vámos Robi


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

9.
Csak egyszer tudsz jó első benyomást kelteni, az is tíz másodperc alatt lejátszódik. Kutatásokból kiderült, hogy legelőször a mosolyra és a tekintetre figyelünk fel.
Yvonne Kort


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

10.
Mosolyogj! Egyszerűbb, mint magyarázkodni, hogy miért vagy szomorú.
Frank Ocean


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

11.
Ragyogd be a világot mosolyoddal még akkor is, ha le vagy törve!
Demi Lovato


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

12.
Mosolyogj gyakran - sosem tudhatod, kinek a napját teszed szebbé és milyen hatással lehet egyetlen mosoly is valakinek az életére!
Demi Lovato


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

13.
Az őszinte kedvesség és mosoly külső, tévedhetetlen jele annak, hogy valaki belül rendben van.
Müller Péter


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

14.
Az a fajta mosolyod van, amitől az egész világ jókedvre derül.
Mamma Mia! Sose hagyjuk abba c. film


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

15.
Hagyd, hogy a mosolyod megváltoztassa a világot, de ne hagyd, hogy a világ megváltoztassa a mosolyod!
Buddha


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

16.
Mosolyogni tudni kell. Mindig mosolyogni kell, akkor is, ha az emberre rátör a szomorú-izgulás, sőt akkor még jobban.
Grecsó Krisztián


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

17.
A legerőszakosabb támadásokra is megtalálod majd a megfelelő védőfegyvereket, de ezek mind hatástalanokká válnak, ha egyszer valaki rád mosolyog.
Moldova György


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

18.
A Tudás és az Erő csak készülődik, a Mosoly ellebben mellettük és célba ér.
Moldova György


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

19.
A belső mosoly (...) az egészség, a boldogság és a hosszú élet titka.
Raphaëlle Giordano


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

20.
A mosoly olcsóbb, mint az áram, de ugyanannyi fényt ad.
Pierre abbé


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

20.+1.
Ha őszintén rámosolygunk valakire, az a láncreakció révén ötszáz mosolyhoz vezethet egyetlen nap!
Raphaëlle Giordano

Remélem ezzel a 20. mosollyal kapcsolatos idézettel nekem is sikerült legalább 1 embernek szebbé tenni a napját.


----------



## SueCan (2021 Március 22)

Így, hogy megvan - ezzel már a 22. hsz-om - mi a következő lépés az e-bookok irányába?


----------



## ropi65 (2021 Március 22)

Nagyon jó ez a tákékoztatás. Sok hasznát vettem. Köszönöm. Remélem hamar meg lesz a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## KPErika (2021 Március 23)

10


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

s


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

ss


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

sss


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

hey juuddee


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

dont make it baaad


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

take a sad soong


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

and make it bettteeer


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

remembeeer


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

to let her into your heart


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

then you can start


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

to make it better


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

s


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

simple but effective


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

just chillin out me box


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

legyen már meg i cant


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

hmhm


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

s


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

sss


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

mmaamaaa u u u


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

bbbbbb


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

B


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

bubi


----------



## chaoticpages (2021 Március 26)

haha


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Kipányvázták a lelkemet,


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Mert ficánkolt csikói tűzben,


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Mert hiába korbácsoltam,


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Hiába űztem, hiába űztem.


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Ha láttok a magyar Mezőn


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Véres, tajtékos, pányvás ménet:


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Vágjátok el a kötelét,


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Mert lélek az, bús, magyar lélek.


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

De szeretnék gazdag lenni,


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Egyszer libasültet enni,


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Jó ruhába járni kelni,


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

S öt forintér kuglert venni.


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Mig a cukrot szopogatnám,


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Uj ruhámat mutogatnám,


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Dicsekednél fűnek fának,


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Mi jó dolga van Attilának.


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Dalol a madársereg,
Hogy az erdő zeng belé,
Maszatos parasztgyerek
Inal a folyó felé.


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

A Nap is süt melegen,
Tüzesíti a leget,
Nem is látni az egen,
Pici keskeny felleget.


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

A parasztgyerek hevül,
A folyóparton ledül,
Homokon gurul tovább,


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Kavicsot fog, jó lapost,
A folyóba dobja most
S fütyörészve áll odább.


----------



## veghivett (2021 Március 28)

Juhász Ferenc: Himnusztöredék

„Emeld fel fejedet büszke nép,
Viselted a világ szégyenét
Emelkedj magasba, kis haza
Te, az elnyomatás iszonya
Emeld föl szívedet, nemzetem,
Lángoljon a világegyetem!”


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

...rég nem jártam erre...


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

nincs 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

vagy a régebbiek elszálltak


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

de vajon miért jó ez a gyűjtés?


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

mit is írjak még


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

itt jó könyvek vannak


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

keresek is néhányat


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

a fitness anyagok is érdekelnek


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

no meg a mit főzzünk, most hogy mindenki itthon ül


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

folyton ennénk


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

de nem kéne fölszedni...


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

kötni és vadászni nem szeretek


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

még a keresztszemes talán, vagy 20 éve próbáltam


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

csak a türelem fogy el mindig


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

nem tudok új vicceket


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

süt a Nap végre


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

vajon olvassa ezt valaki?


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

Az éhes lélek gyógyítása


----------



## Lucico (2021 Március 29)

na már csak egy...


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Március 29)

Lucico írta:


> vajon olvassa ezt valaki?


Elképzelhető


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Miért nyílnak ki sokkal korábban a sárga Krókuszok mint a többi?


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Remélem a Kaméliáim nem fagynak meg.


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Legalább négy féle Nárciszt találtam az új kertemben.


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Legalább 40 percet utazok melóba, szóval a telómon olvasok ,hogy ne unjam halálra magam.


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Vacak dolog a három műszak, de legalább a büfé jó.


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Ha valahova leülök az eggyik macskám rögtön rám telepszik. Télen király, legalább fűtenek.


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Az árnyék liliomokat árnyékba kell ültetni ( jótanács)


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Nagyon profin tudok nevet választani. : Spézli, Szöszmösz, és Nyámnyila. Nem mintha halgatnának rá.


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Ha mindenkivel kedves vagy ,akkor senki sem különleges.


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

A férfi leggings az ördög találmánya!!!


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

A tükör fólia is az ördög találmánya. ( mindig buborékos marad)


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Nem is olyan könnyű, összeszedni húsz hozzászólást.


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Ha lila Akácot akarsz fásítani , masszív oszlophoz kötözd, vagy inkább lefekszik és a földön próbál kúszni. ( tapasztalat)


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

A fűkasza is az ördög találmánya.


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Most már csak egy kicsit kéne törni a fejem és nem azon agyalni, hogy vajon lehet -e valaki kávé függő ?


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Baromi nehéz egy kézzel gépelni. mert a másikat kisajátítja az egyik ,fent említett lábas jószág


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

A nem megfelelő süti-krém arány , válóok.


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

A' sszem ,ha ezzel végzek tuti iszok egy ,jó kávét!


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

Remélem tíz évig nem kell új telefont vennem, szerintem a mostani is elátkozott.


----------



## Kicsichi (2021 Március 29)

A' sszem ez a huszadik. Köszönöm a bíztatást és ... most megyek kávézni.


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

A mai este egy jó este!


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Kérdezhetnétek: Miért?


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Szép este, jó könyvek, stb


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Megnevettetett a tanulóm.


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)




----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)




----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Készülődtök a Húsvétra?


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Mindenki lelkes a tavaszi szünet miatt?


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Hogy viselitek a bezértségot?


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

ABC


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)




----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Keresek 1-2 jó könyvet.


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Mindenki jól érzi magát?


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Mikor lehet majd kirándulni?


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Szemüveg


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Lencse - főzelék is jó, de a szemüvegbe még jobb


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Jó volt a tanács


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Ha jól tudom, a 19.


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Már meg is van. Én nem kávézóm, inkább egy forró kakaó. De ki mit szeret


----------



## Zsu2021 (2021 Március 29)

Ez a ráadás. Biztos, ami biztos.


----------



## FnéSK (2021 Március 30)

Én is sokat olvasok.


----------



## FnéSK (2021 Március 30)

7


----------



## FnéSK (2021 Március 30)

8


----------



## FnéSK (2021 Március 30)

pocketbook


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

A


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

B


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

C


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

D


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

E


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

F


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

G


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

H


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

I


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

J


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

K


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

L


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

M


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

N


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

O


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

P


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

Q


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

R


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

S


----------



## takacsnec (2021 Március 30)

T


----------



## KPErika (2021 Április 1)

11


----------



## KPErika (2021 Április 1)

12


----------



## KPErika (2021 Április 1)

13


----------



## KPErika (2021 Április 1)

14


----------



## KPErika (2021 Április 1)

15


----------



## KPErika (2021 Április 1)

16


----------



## KPErika (2021 Április 1)

17


----------



## KPErika (2021 Április 1)

18


----------



## KPErika (2021 Április 1)

19


----------



## KPErika (2021 Április 1)

20


----------



## Lindalena (2021 Április 2)

14


----------



## Lindalena (2021 Április 2)

16


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

Ma


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

Húsvétkor


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

kirándultam


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

a


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

Bükkben


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

hideg


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

volt


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

hó


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

volt


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

6


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

0


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

0


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

méter


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

magasan.


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

Kevés


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

emberrel


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

találkoztam


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

pedig


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

szép az


----------



## sebesviz (2021 Április 4)

idő.


----------



## Maya30 (2021 Április 4)

Zöld erdőben öreg laptop,
melyik IP-címen laktok?


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

sebesviz írta:


> idő.


20


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

19


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

18


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

17


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

16


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

15


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

14


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

13


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

12


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

11


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

10


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

9


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

8


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

7


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

6


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

5


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

4


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

3


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

2


----------



## Sanyi2222 (2021 Április 5)

1


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

mivel jol kizartam magamat a regi accountombol, kezdodjon ismet a moka

1...


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

2


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

3


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

4


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

5


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

6


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

7


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

8


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

9


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

10


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

11


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

12


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

12


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

14


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

15


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

16


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

17


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

18


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

19


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

20


----------



## Tamas H (2021 Április 7)

21?


----------



## Citerazongora (2021 Április 8)

78


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

1


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

2


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

3


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

4


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

5


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

6


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

7


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

8


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

9


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

10


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

9


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

8


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

7


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

6


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

5


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

4


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

3


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

2


----------



## zsazsazsa01 (2021 Április 8)

1


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

K


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

Ö


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

S


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

Z


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

I


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

H


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

O


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

G


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

Y


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

I


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

T


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

T


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

L


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

E


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

H


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

E


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

T


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

E


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

K


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

V


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

E


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

L


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

E


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

T


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

E


----------



## LMOON (2021 Április 14)

K


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 15)

....Kicsik vagyunk, csupán egy öltés egy hatalmas falikárpitban, de azért ott vagyunk. Valami óriási részeként....


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)




----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

Érdekes!


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

Jó ötlet!


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

ez a sok


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

szép


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

üzenet


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

megy lassan


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

csak gépelni kell


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

nem elfáradni!


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

11.


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

12.


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

13.


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

14.


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

15.


----------



## makoandris (2021 Április 16)

16.


----------



## ttsany (2021 Április 18)

1


----------



## ttsany (2021 Április 18)

2


----------



## Kele Tom (2021 Április 20)

12


----------



## Kele Tom (2021 Április 20)

tizenhárom


----------



## Kele Tom (2021 Április 20)

14


----------



## Kele Tom (2021 Április 20)

tizen5


----------



## Kele Tom (2021 Április 20)

eefe


----------



## Kele Tom (2021 Április 20)

17


----------



## Kele Tom (2021 Április 20)

18


----------



## Kele Tom (2021 Április 20)

kilenc


----------



## Kele Tom (2021 Április 20)

húúúsz


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Még 19 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Még 18 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Még 17 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Még 16 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Még 15 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Még 14 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Még 13 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Még 12 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Még 11 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Még 10 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Már csak 9 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Már csak 8 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Már csak 7 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Már csak 6 hozzászólás :O


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Már csak 4 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Már csak 3 hozzászólás  Ez már a dobogó


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Már csak 2 hozzászólás  Pedig már épp kezdtem belejönni


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Na még egyet!


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Ráadás


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Szorgalmi feladat


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)

Köszönöm szépen az állandó tagságot! <3


----------



## Zsengi (2021 Április 21)




----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

Helló.


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

1


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

2


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

3


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

4


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

6


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

7


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

8


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

9


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

10


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

11


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

12


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

13


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

14


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

15


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

16


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

17


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

18


----------



## Waterangel (2021 Április 25)

19


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

Bimbuska írta:


> Meggy mag vagy vagy mag megy vagy


Ez jó


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

Bimbuska írta:


> December 30.


2


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

Bimbuska írta:


> Boldogság.


3


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

Bimbuska írta:


> Szeretet.


4


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

Waterangel írta:


> 19


5


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

Waterangel írta:


> 18


6


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

Zsizsu80 írta:


> Ebook


7


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

Zsizsu80 írta:


> Sok


8


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

Zsizsu80 írta:


> Évet


9


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

10


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

11


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

12


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

13


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

14


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

15


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

16


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

17


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

18


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

19


----------



## Maya10 (2021 Április 26)

20


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

Ez egy nagyon hasznos topik! Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

1


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

2


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

3


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

4


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

5


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

6


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

7


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

8


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

9


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

_10_


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

11


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

12


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

13


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

14


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

15


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

16


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

17


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

18


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

19


----------



## csinicsajszika14 (2021 Április 27)

20


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

Sziasztok beszállok a 20ba---- 1


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

2 azaz kettő, csipkebokorvessző


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

Nem tudom ezt ki találta ki...  de megkérdezném tőle miért jó....


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

Hozzászólok ismét


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

5


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

hat hasad apad??? már nem emlékszem...


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

hét... ebből kell 20????????? 
De tényleg ki találta ezt ki???
Más fórumra hozzá se lehet szólni...


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

13


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

14


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

15... elvesztettem a humorom...


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

16


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

SZemezek ezzel a hidegterápiával.. nem szeretek fázni de jól hangzik a neve


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

18


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

Kisfiam állja a sarokba és számolj húszig mielőtt kérdeznél bármit is!


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

Ipiapacs 20


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Április 27)

Marysol írta:


> hét... ebből kell 20?????????
> De tényleg ki találta ezt ki???
> Más fórumra hozzá se lehet szólni...


Szia!  
Nem kötelező a számolás, az állandó tagság feltétele a húsz értelmes hozzászólás. Ebbe bőven belefér az irodalom topikokban versek, idézetek írása, szójátékokba lehet játszani, lehetőség van humoros írásokra, humoros képek videók beillesztésére. És még számtalan topikban lehet csatlakozni a többiekhez. Te ezt választottad.


----------



## Marysol (2021 Április 27)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> Nem kötelező a számolás, az állandó tagság feltétele a húsz értelmes hozzászólás. Ebbe bőven belefér az irodalom topikokban versek, idézetek írása, szójátékokba lehet játszani, lehetőség van humoros írásokra, humoros képek videók beillesztésére. És még számtalan topikban lehet csatlakozni a többiekhez. Te ezt választottad.


Sajons nem találtam hirtelen olyan topikot amihet hozzá tudtam volna szólni, mindenhol tiltva volt amiben kutakodtam


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Április 27)

Marysol írta:


> Sajons nem találtam hirtelen olyan topikot amihet hozzá tudtam volna szólni, mindenhol tiltva volt amiben kutakodtam


Semmi gond!  Kérdést tettél fel, gondoltam válaszolok.


----------



## FnéSK (2021 Április 30)




----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Ha az ember tiszta elmével szól vagy cselekszik, az öröm úgy követi, mint saját árnyéka.
Buddha.
1


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Belül keressétek a fényt, önmagatokban leljetek menedéket! Vezéreljen az igazság, mint fény a sötétben, mert az lehet csak menedéktek! Magatokban, ne másban higgyetek!
Buddha.

2


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Az erdő a határtalan kedvesség és jóakarat sajátos szervezete, amely semmit sem igényel a létezéséhez, de védelmet ad minden lény számára. Árnyat kínál még a favágónak is, aki elpusztítja.
Buddha.

3.


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Az élet egy száguldó vonat, amiről néha jó lenne leszállni, és állni a peronon.

Grace klinika c. film

4.


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Az vagyok, aki bárki más is lehet, ha hallgat a szívére. Olyan ember vagyok, aki leborul az élet titokzatossága előtt, aki nyitott a csodákra, aki derűsen és lelkesen viszonyul mindenhez, amit csinál.

Paulo Coelho

5.


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Életünk minden pillanatában egyik lábunk a tündérmesék földjén, másik lábunk pedig a mélységes szakadék szélén áll.

Paulo Coelho

7.


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

A hosszú és jó életet nem évekkel, hanem élményekkel és megismeréssel mérik.

Popper Péter

8.


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Haragtartónak lenni olyan, mint forró szenet marokra fogni azzal a szándékkal, hogy valaki másra hajítjuk azt; mi fogunk elsőként megsérülni.
Buddha.
9.


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Úgy meglepődtem, amikor megszülettem, hogy szóhoz sem jutottam vagy másfél évig.
Gracie_Allen

10.


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

11


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

12.


Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!
Paulo Coelho


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben.

Edward J. Stieglitz

13.


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Bolond az, aki a saját világában él. (...) Én bolond akarok maradni, és úgy akarom élni az életemet, ahogy megálmodom, nem pedig úgy, ahogy mások elvárják.

Paulo Coelho


14


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Az életedet nem a lélegzetvételek száma határozza meg, hanem azok a pillanatok, amikor eláll a lélegzeted.

A randiguru c. film

15.


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Sok sebet hordozok, de hordozok magamban olyan pillanatokat is, melyek soha nem történtek volna meg, ha nem merészkedek túl a határokon.

Paulo Coelho

16


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Az emberi fajnak két nagy problémája van. Az első: eltalálni azt a pillanatot, amikor valamit el kell kezdeni. A második: eltalálni azt a pillanatot, amikor abba kell hagyni.

Paulo Coelho

17


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Az élet nem az, amit az ember átélt, hanem az, amire visszaemlékszik, és ahogy visszaemlékszik rá, amikor el akarja mesélni.

Gabriel García Márquez

18.


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Az életről tudom, hogy véges, de akadnak pillanatai, melyek felérnek az örökkévalósággal.

Vavyan Fable

19.


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Az életben épp az az érdekes, hogy egy-egy álmot valóra lehet váltani.

Paulo Coelho

20.


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Május 2)

RJózsi31155 írta:


> Az életben épp az az érdekes, hogy egy-egy álmot valóra lehet váltani.
> 
> Paulo Coelho
> 
> 20.


Még kell egy.


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Egyetlen nap sem olyan, mint a másik, mert mindegyik tartogat egy csodát, egy mágikus pillanatot, amikor az univerzum összeomlik, és új csillagok születnek.

Paulo Coelho
6.


----------



## RJózsi31155 (2021 Május 2)

Beka Holt írta:


> Még kell egy.


Köszönöm szépen.
Már meg is van !


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

H


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

s


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

J


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

O


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

K


----------



## Desischado (2021 Május 3)

Sok mindent megtaláltam már, hála a feltöltőknek és az oldalnak. nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Desischado (2021 Május 3)

Altay Margit könyveit keresem, ha van valakinek, szépen megköszönöm, ha feltölti.


----------



## Desischado (2021 Május 3)

Farkasok dala.


----------



## Desischado (2021 Május 3)

Keresem a Pöttyös Panni könyveket, valaki fel tudná tölteni? Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

U


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

H


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

K


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

K


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

H


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

F


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

K


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

K


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

H


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

K


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

F


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

G


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

D


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

D


----------



## Saphira012 (2021 Május 3)

D


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

A


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

tom19q írta:


> A


B


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

C


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

D


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

E


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

E


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

F


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

G


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

I


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

J


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

KK


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

LL


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

MM


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

NN


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

OO


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

MM


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

PP


----------



## tom19q (2021 Május 3)

QQ


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

Ma szép nap van.


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

Hi


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

Hello


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

Ma


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

Holnap


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

Mai


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

Szia


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

J


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

K


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

Szia


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

Hello


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

Szia


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

Pp


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

K


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

G


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

H


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

J


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

G


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

T


----------



## Zoltán133 (2021 Május 3)

C


----------



## Boszea (2021 Május 5)

A


----------



## Boszea (2021 Május 5)

Zoltán133 írta:


> G


e


----------



## Boszea (2021 Május 5)

Zoltán133 írta:


> Szia


Szia


----------



## Boszea (2021 Május 5)

1


----------



## Boszea (2021 Május 5)

2


----------



## Boszea (2021 Május 5)

3


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

1


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

2


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

3


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

4


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

5


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

6


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

7


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

8


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

9


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

10


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

11


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

12


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

13


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

14


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

15


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

16


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

17


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

18


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

19


----------



## gumipitypang (2021 Május 8)

20


----------



## Boszea (2021 Május 9)

gumipitypang írta:


> 1


2


----------



## józsefné (2021 Május 11)

1


----------



## józsefné (2021 Május 11)

2


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 18


1


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 18


2


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 18


3


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 18


4


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 19


5


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

Boszea írta:


> 2


6


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 20


7


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

józsefné írta:


> 2


8


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 20


9


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 19


10


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

Boszea írta:


> 1


11


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

Boszea írta:


> 2


12


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

Boszea írta:


> 3


13


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 1


14


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 2


15


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 3


16


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 5


17


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 6


18


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 8


19


----------



## Gál Öcsi (2021 Május 18)

gumipitypang írta:


> 9


20


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Szeretek olvasni


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Szeretek olvasni


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 18)

Bucskó Adrienn írta:


> Szeretek olvasni


20


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 19)

Bucskó Adrienn írta:


> 20


Tegnap meg volt a 20 hozzászólni valom


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 19)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


Állandóság


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 19)

virita írta:


> Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
> Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek.


Nem igaz


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 19)

virita írta:


> A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


Pontosan


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 19)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


14


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 19)

Sixteen


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Május 19)

Bucskó Adrienn írta:


> Tegnap meg volt a 20 hozzászólni valom


Szia!  

Ez így igaz, csak néhány apró hiba történt miközben gyűjtögettél. Ahol írtál ott elfelejtetted megnézni az adott topikok szabályzatát. Feltöltéseknél nem írunk kösziket, ott a tetszik gomb megnyomásával jelezzük ha tetszik valami. A beidézéseid is szabálytalanok voltak, így töröltem azokat is. 
Ebben a topikban nyugodtan gyűjthetsz, pár perc alatt összejön az a húsz.


----------



## Christooth81 (2021 Május 23)

Maya10 írta:


> 8


1


----------



## Christooth81 (2021 Május 23)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Ez így igaz, csak néhány apró hiba történt miközben gyűjtögettél. Ahol írtál ott elfelejtetted megnézni az adott topikok szabályzatát. Feltöltéseknél nem írunk kösziket, ott a tetszik gomb megnyomásával jelezzük ha tetszik valami. A beidézéseid is szabálytalanok voltak, így töröltem azokat is.
> Ebben a topikban nyugodtan gyűjthetsz, pár perc alatt összejön az a húsz.


2..


----------



## Christooth81 (2021 Május 23)

Marysol írta:


> Sajons nem találtam hirtelen olyan topikot amihet hozzá tudtam volna szólni, mindenhol tiltva volt amiben kutakodtam


..detto..4/20


----------



## Christooth81 (2021 Május 23)

zombe3y írta:


> topik


7/20


----------



## Christooth81 (2021 Május 23)

zombe3y írta:


> topik


8/20


----------



## Christooth81 (2021 Május 23)

Christooth81 írta:


> 8/20


9/20


----------



## Christooth81 (2021 Május 23)

1/2


----------



## Christooth81 (2021 Május 23)

Christooth81 írta:


> 1/2


17..


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

1


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

2


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

3


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

4


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

5


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

6


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

7


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

8


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

9


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

10


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

11


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

12


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

13


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

14


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

15


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

16


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

17


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

18


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

19


----------



## PBence01 (2021 Május 23)

20


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

Sziasztok !


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

A Sorsfordito megbocsatas c. konyvet keresem


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

irni fogok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

remelem jo helyre irok


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

valamikor, regen mar be voltam jelentkezve


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

de mar elfelejtettem milyen neven


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

nembaj


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

most


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

megint regisztralok


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

az ezoterikus konyvek erdekelnek


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

sok kincset talaltam itt regebben


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

remelem meg megvannak


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

12


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

13


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

14


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

15


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

Süt a nap


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

16


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

17


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

18


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

19


----------



## ZMW (2021 Május 27)

20


----------



## Josephine Potter (2021 Május 27)

Remélem, jó helyre írtam, és jól gyűjtögettem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Josephine Potter (2021 Május 27)

A profilomban az szerepel, hogy Üzenet: 22


----------



## Josephine Potter (2021 Május 27)

De nem látom az eddigieket. No majd csak meglesznek.


----------



## Josephine Potter (2021 Május 27)

Josephine Potter írta:


> De nem látom az eddigieket. No majd csak meglesznek.


Közben rájöttem, hogy a többi máshol van. Gyakorolni kell még a tájékozódást...


----------



## szegokri25 (2021 Május 30)

20


----------



## szegokri25 (2021 Május 30)

19


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


A


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

B


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

C


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

4


Bucskó Adrienn írta:


> C


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

5


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

Bucskó Adrienn írta:


> A


10


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


18


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

19


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

33


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

Cs


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

Mi az a topik??


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

20


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

200


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

Derrick


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

Szeretlek


----------



## Bucskó Adrienn (2021 Május 31)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Megszületett


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Kapott


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Nevet


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Csak


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Egyet


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Nem


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Szeretetet


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Szülei


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Eldobták


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Nem


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Törődtek


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Vele


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Nem


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Volt


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Semmije


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Csak


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Az


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Élete


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Magas


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

Falak


----------



## PepePug (2021 Május 31)

...


----------



## Zsebzsi (2021 Június 1)

Lao-Ce: Tao te king​_Nietzschének_​
"Aki másokat ismer, tudós,​


----------



## Zsebzsi (2021 Június 1)

aki magát ismeri: bölcs.​


----------



## Zsebzsi (2021 Június 1)

Aki másokat legyőz, hatalmas,​


----------



## Zsebzsi (2021 Június 1)

aki magát legyőzi: erős.​


----------



## Zsebzsi (2021 Június 1)

Aki elégedett: gazdag,​


----------



## Zsebzsi (2021 Június 1)

aki előretör, kemény.​


----------



## Zsebzsi (2021 Június 1)

Aki gyökerét megőrzi: maradandó -​


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

Táncosmedrü,


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

fehérnevetésü patak fut a hegyről,


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

táncol az őszi levél s taraján kisimulva elúszik.


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

Nézd csak, az árnyban a som fanyar ékszere villog a bokron
s villog a fényben a kis füvek éle öreg remegéssel.


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

Még süt a nap, de oly érett már, csak a lassu okosság
tartja az égen, hogy le ne hulljon: félti arannyát.


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

Lassu, okos vagyok én is e lassu, okos ragyogásban,


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

féltelek én is a tél hidegétől, tűzifa gondja,


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

téli ruhák vak gondja növekszik, apad szemeidben


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

s mint a lehellet futja be tükreit,


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

árad az álmos
bánat a kék ragyogásban,


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

a szádon a mondat elalszik s ébred a csók.


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

Feketén jön a hó, jön a tél, feketélnek
sarkai máris az őszi nagy égnek, a hajnali órák
léptei már sikosak.


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

Gyere hát elaludni az esték hosszu szakálla alá;


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

nézd, gyermeked is vagyok én, de
felnőtt, nagy fiad és szeretőd, fele gondra is érett,
nemcsak a versre komoly


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

Fekszünk majd s hallgatom éji
füllel a szíveden alvó gond ütemét a sötétben.


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

Hallgatom és várok.


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

S mint ifjú gólyafióka
ősszel szállni tanulván meg-megbillen az égen,
forgok a bő heverőn.


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

S lassan tovaszállok a jajjal.


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

Átveszem és ütemes dobogása elaltat, elalszunk, -
ketten az egy gonddal.


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

S míg elkap az álom, az éjben
hallani, csapdos az ősz nedves lobogója sötéten.


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 1)

Radnóti Miklós: Októbervégi hexameterek​


----------



## Zsebzsi (2021 Június 1)

nem hal halállal, él."​


----------



## Zsebzsi (2021 Június 1)

"Légy erősebb mint a kifogásaid"


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

1


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

2


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

3


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

4


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

5


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

6


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

7


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

8


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

9


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

10


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

11


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

12


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

13


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

14


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

15


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

16


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

17


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

18


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

19


----------



## hevica73 (2021 Június 1)

20


----------



## prann (2021 Június 1)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## prann (2021 Június 1)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat...


----------



## prann (2021 Június 1)

Egy...


----------



## prann (2021 Június 1)

Kettő


----------



## prann (2021 Június 1)

Három


----------



## prann (2021 Június 1)

Négy


----------



## prann (2021 Június 1)

Öt


----------



## prann (2021 Június 1)

Hat


----------



## prann (2021 Június 1)

Hét


----------



## prann (2021 Június 1)

Nyolc


----------



## prann (2021 Június 1)

Kilenc


----------



## prann (2021 Június 1)

Tíz


----------



## prann (2021 Június 1)

És ennyi, köszi


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

Egy


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

kettő


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

3


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

4


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

öt


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

hat


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

7


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

8


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

kilenc


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

tíz


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

11


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

12


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

13


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

14


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

15


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

16


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

17


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

18


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

19


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

20


----------



## Joe64 (2021 Június 4)

ráadás


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

1


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

2


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

3


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

4


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

5


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

6


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

7


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

8


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

Kilenc


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

Tíz


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

11


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

12


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

13


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

14


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

15


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

16


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

17


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

18


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

19


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

Húsz


----------



## Rostás Sámuel (2021 Június 11)

Ráadás


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

Köszönöm


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

ez


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

igazán


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

remek


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

lehetőség


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

ahhoz,


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

hogy


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

végre


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

én


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

is


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

állandó


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

taggá


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

válhassak.


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

Lassan


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

telnek


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

a


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

30


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

másod...


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

...percek


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

csiga...


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

...biga


----------



## adsela (2021 Június 12)

módra....


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

Ma


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

én


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

is


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

állandó


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

taggá


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

fogok


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

válni.


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

Hip


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

Hip


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

Hurrá


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

alma


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

banán


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

citrom


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

cseresznye


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

dió


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

egres


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

frutipán


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

galagonya


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

hibiszkusz


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

Ilama


----------



## Wittmann Benedek (2021 Június 13)

jackfruit


----------



## soltonka (2021 Június 13)

soltonka írta:


> Üdv. mindenkinek, szükségem lenn egy jó hosszú 20-25 perces csárdás mixre ,lagziba menyasszonytáncra,lehet instrumentális is,,csak aránylag közismert dalok legyenek,,,,


Parancsolj Menyasszonytánc Mix,,, Köszi szépen!


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

1


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

2


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

3


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

4


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

5


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

6


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

7


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

8


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

9


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

10


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

11


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

12


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

13


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

14


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

15


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

16


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

17


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

18


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

19


----------



## csucsakkk (2021 Június 14)

20


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_alfa _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_béta _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_gamma _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_delta _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_epszílon _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_dzéta _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_éta _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_théta _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_ióta _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_kappa _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_lambda _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_nű _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_kszí _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_omíkron _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_pí _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_rhó _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_szigma _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_tau _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_üpszílon _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_üpszílon _


----------



## Seldonn (2021 Június 16)

_fí
khí
pszí 
ómega _


----------



## Flört (2021 Június 21)

6?


----------



## Flört (2021 Június 21)

Ajj már


----------



## Flört (2021 Június 21)

13


----------



## Flört (2021 Június 21)

Közeledek


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 21)

20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni nem kell félnetek ha mindenki egyetért én nem ellenzem


----------



## Flört (2021 Június 21)

Írogatok


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 21)

ki ellenzi?
grafománnak tetszik lenni?


----------



## Flört (2021 Június 21)

Jó veled játszani, a ság majdnem megfogott, nem is nagyon találtam mást rá


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

1


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

2


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

3


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

4


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

5


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

6


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

7


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

8


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

9


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

10


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

11


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

12


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

13


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

14


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

15


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

16


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

17


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

18


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

19


----------



## kufesszor (2021 Június 21)

20


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

1


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

2


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

3


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

4


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

5


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

6


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

7


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

8


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

9


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

10


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

11


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

12


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

13


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

14


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

15


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

16


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

17


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

18


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

19


----------



## ZorajeEva (2021 Június 28)

20


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

1


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

2


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

3


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

4


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

5


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

6


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

7


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

8


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

9


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

10


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

11


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

12


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

13


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

14


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

15


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

16


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

17


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

18


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

19


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Június 29)

20


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Sziasztok, este van, holnap de. dolgozok.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Aludni kellene de nem tudok.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Van 2 macskám.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Szeretem a bolognait.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Szeretek olvasni.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Szeretem a jó filmeket.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Főleg a vígjátékokat.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Könyvekből főleg a romantikusat kedvelem.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Szeretnék eljutni San Fransiscoba.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Kezdek kifogyni a mondatokból.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Mindjárt leragad a szemem.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

12. mondat.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Egész évben a karácsonyt várom.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Elmúltam 30 éves.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

15. mondat.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

16. mondat és utána a 17. jön.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

17. mondat.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

18. mondat.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Végére értem.


----------



## Pamut31 (2021 Június 29)

Jó éjt!


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Június 29)

Pamut31 írta:


> Végére értem.


No, még egy kell


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Június 29)

Pamut31 írta:


> Jó éjt!


Jó éjt neked is!


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

Henry Ford idézetek:


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

A pénz olyan, mint a láb vagy a kéz. Vagy használod, vagy elveszíted.


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

Akár azt hiszed, képes vagy rá, akár azt, hogy nem, igazad lesz.

(Ez a kedvencem)


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

A gondolkodás a lehető legkeményebb munka, valószínűleg ezért gyakorolják oly kevesen.


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

A kudarc az egyetlen lehetőség arra, hogy még okosabban kezdjük újra.


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

A sikeres ember az alatt az idő alatt halad előre, amelyet mások elpazarolnak.


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

Kudarcaink tanulságosabbak, mint sikereink.


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

Többet tenni a világért, mint amennyit a világ tesz érted - ez siker.


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

Ha a pénz jelenti számodra a függetlenséget, soha nem éred el. Az egyetlen igazi biztonságot, amit egy ember elérhet az életben a felhalmozott tudás, tapasztalat és képesség jelenti.


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

Vevőink minden színigényét ki tudjuk elégíteni, ha fekete kocsit rendelnek.


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

Ha összejövünk, az a kezdet,
ha összetartunk, az a haladás,
ha összefogunk, az a siker.


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

Szegényes az a vállalkozás, amely csak pénzt keres és semmi mást nem kap


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

A valóságban nem a munkaadó fizeti a béreket, hanem a termék, a vezetés pedig szervez; úgy szervezi a termelést, hogy a termékek képesek legyenek fizetni.


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

Nem építheted a hírnevedet arra, amit csak a jövőben fogsz létrehozni.


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

Attól a versenytárstól kell félned, amelyik egyáltalán nem foglalkozik veled. Csinálja a dolgát, méghozzá egyre jobban és jobban.


----------



## Mark004 (2021 Július 1)

A sikeres ember az alatt az idő alatt halad előre, amelyet mások elpazarolnak.


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

1


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

2


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

3


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

4


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

5


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

6


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

7


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

8


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

9


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

10


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

11


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

12


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

13


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

14


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

15


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

16


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

17


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

18


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

19


----------



## Zsuzsi0623 (2021 Július 3)

20


----------



## dej (2021 Július 6)

Kedveseim, mik ezek a számok?


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 6)

dej írta:


> Kedveseim, mik ezek a számok?


Ebben a topikban a számolás is érvényes hozzászólásnak számít.


----------



## dej (2021 Július 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm Szépen a tájékoztatást.


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2021 Július 8)

gondootam akkor


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2021 Július 8)

Most en is


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2021 Július 8)

Megszerzem


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2021 Július 8)

Ha mar maskepp


----------



## Tomolya Alexandra (2021 Július 8)

Nem tudom sajnos


----------



## dej (2021 Július 8)

Hát...


----------



## Wilfred István (2021 Július 9)

1


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

1


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

2


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

3


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

4


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

5


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

6


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

7


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

8


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

9


----------



## dej (2021 Július 10)

Kedves Peti3512! Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

10


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

11


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

12


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

13


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

14


dej írta:


> Kedves Peti3512! Köszönöm szépen!


Mit, ha szabad kérdeznem?


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

15


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

16


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

17


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

18


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

19


----------



## dej (2021 Július 10)

A küldött E-mailt.


----------



## Peti3512 (2021 Július 10)

20


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 11)

1


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 11)

2


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 11)

3


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 11)

4


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 11)

5


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 11)

6


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 11)

7


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 11)

8


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 11)

9


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 11)

Mára ennyi: 10


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 12)

Folytatás: 11


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 12)

12


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 12)

13


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 12)

14


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 12)

15


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 12)

16


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 12)

17


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 12)

18


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 12)

19


----------



## Santino (2021 Július 12)

Végeztem én is: 20


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

1


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

2


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

3


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

4


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

5


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

6


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

7


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

8


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

9


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

10


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

11


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

12


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

13


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

14


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

15


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

16


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

17


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

18


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

19


----------



## Vizáné Mannó Dóra (2021 Július 15)

20


----------



## Oroszfruzsi (2021 Július 15)

Sziasztok!  Rászántam magam a hozzászólások megszerzésére.


----------



## HUN-MentoL (2021 Július 16)

Na, ide is írok.


----------



## HUN-MentoL (2021 Július 16)

HUN-MentoL írta:


> Na, ide is írok.


Gyűjtöm a 20 hsz-t.


----------



## HUN-MentoL (2021 Július 16)

HUN-MentoL írta:


> Gyűjtöm a 20 hsz-t.


Hamarosan meg is lesz.


----------



## HUN-MentoL (2021 Július 16)

13


----------



## HUN-MentoL (2021 Július 16)

21


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

1


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

2


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

3


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

4


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

5


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

6


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

7


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

8


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

9


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

10


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

11


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

12


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

13


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

14


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

15


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

16


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

17


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

18


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

19


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

20


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

21


----------



## hazan11 (2021 Július 18)

8


----------



## hazan11 (2021 Július 18)

9


----------



## hazan11 (2021 Július 18)

14


----------



## hazan11 (2021 Július 18)

15


----------



## hazan11 (2021 Július 18)

16


----------



## hazan11 (2021 Július 18)

17


----------



## hazan11 (2021 Július 18)

18


----------



## hazan11 (2021 Július 18)

19


----------



## hazan11 (2021 Július 18)

20


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

NagyŐ1


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

NagyŐ2


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

NagyŐ csak 1 van


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

Egyszer megtaláltam. Lehet mégegyszer?


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

NagynagyŐ


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

HúnagyonnagyŐ6


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

Ez tényleg működik?


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

Vagy csak bohócot csinálok magamból?


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

Valaki elemzi a hozzászólásokat? AI?


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

Őőő3-szor is Ő


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

A kedvenc számom.


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

Egy tucatnál járok.


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

És mi van, ha nincs szerencsém?13.


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

Különben lenne témám, de nem vagyok politikus alkat.


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

Szelid dolgok érdekelnek.


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

A nevem is Őz.


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

Hátha megtetszem az adminnak, és beenged.


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

Ha nem, akkor feladom. Egyszer feltárul a szézám.


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

Egyre vagyok a húsztól.


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

Jubileum. Húzok még egy lapot rá. Nehogy bizonyos problémákba ütközzek.


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 19)

Szerencsés 21. És most kell még kettőt aludni?


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

1


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

2


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

3


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

4


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

5


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

6


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

7


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

8


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

9


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

10


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

11


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

12


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

13


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

14


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

15


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

16


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

17


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

18


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

19


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

20


----------



## Staggata (2021 Július 20)

Üdv.


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

A bolond bölcsnek tartja magát; de a bölcs tudja magáról, hogy bolond.

William Shakespeare


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

A gyémánt nem ismeri tulajdon értékét.

Honoré de Balzac


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Ha durván beszélnek veled, hallgass, akár egy törött harang. Nem visszavágni a szabadság jele.

Buddha


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Amit most gondolsz, holnapi életedet formálja.


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Bajaink fele abból származik, hogy túl gyorsan mondunk igent, vagy túl későn nemet.


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Amikor beszélsz, csupán azt ismétled, amit már tudsz. 
Viszont ha hallgatsz, tanulhatsz valami újat.

Dalai Láma


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Minden nap van valami, amiért hálás lehetsz Istennek.


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Ne add fel! Kitartás...!


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Kitartás! A kulcstartón is általában a legutolsó kulcs az, amelyik kinyitja az ajtót.


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)




----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Az élet sokféleképpen próbára tudja tenni az ember kitartását: 
vagy azzal, hogy nem történik semmi, vagy azzal, hogy minden egyszerre történik!

Paulo Coelho


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Mindig az kér bocsánatot, akiben nagyobb a szeretet.


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)




----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Ott lehetsz a legértékesebb, ahol az élet a legtöbb akadályt állítja eléd.


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Egy kedves mosoly...

...gyógyítja a másik ember lelkét;

...boldoggá teszi a szívet;

...erősíti a hitét;

...és szebbé teheti akár az egész életét!


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

> A csoda akkor kezd el munkálkodni benned, amikor már jobban figyelsz a céljaidra, mint a félelmeidre!


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Aki kifelé néz, álmodik.
Aki befelé néz, fölébred!

Carl Gustav Jung


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Aki nem tud hinni, az vár.
Aki hisz valamiben, az indul.


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Nyugi, boldog leszel,
De előbb erőssé teszlek!

- Az életed -


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Abban a pillanatban, amikor valaki határozottan elkötelezi magát, a Gondviselés is működésbe lép.

Goethe


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Ma az emberek tudják mindennek az árát, de nem tudják semminek sem az értékét.

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Lőrinci_Mark (2021 Július 21)

Akit megcsap a mulandóság szele, rájön, mekkora csoda élni!

Müller Péter


----------



## Szabó Viki (2021 Július 23)

13


----------



## Szabó Viki (2021 Július 23)

14


----------



## Szabó Viki (2021 Július 23)

15


----------



## Szabó Viki (2021 Július 23)

16


----------



## Szabó Viki (2021 Július 23)

17


----------



## Szabó Viki (2021 Július 23)

18


----------



## Szabó Viki (2021 Július 23)

19


----------



## Szabó Viki (2021 Július 23)

20


----------



## Szabó Viki (2021 Július 23)

21


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

_új címmel regeltem mert a régi megszűnt  Szóval 20_


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

19


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

18


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

17


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

15


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

9


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

10


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

11


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

12


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

13


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

15


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

14


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

16


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

17


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

18


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

19


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

20


----------



## Cserenyecz Zsolt (2021 Július 28)

21


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

20


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

19


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

18


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

16


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

15


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

14


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

15


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

85.533


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

00.000


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

00.000


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

00.000


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

00.000


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

00.000


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

00.000


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

00.000


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

00.000


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

00.000


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

00.000


----------



## cept (2021 Augusztus 2)

00.000


----------



## Inerke75 (2021 Augusztus 4)

Amit nem lát szemed, ne tanúsítsa a szád.


----------



## Inerke75 (2021 Augusztus 4)

Mindenki csak saját sorsát bírja elviselni, másé alatt összeesne.


----------



## Inerke75 (2021 Augusztus 4)

Legyél elég erős az elengedéshez, és legyél elég bölcs kivárni azt, amit megérdemelsz!


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 6)

Egy Kettő Három Négy ? Mit Írjak !?


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 6)

Szamár vagyok én Krisztián.


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 6)

Nagyon is


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 6)

Egy


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 6)

ásít


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 6)

Kettő


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 6)

három


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 6)

Négy


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 6)

Öt


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 6)

Hat


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 6)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## nadva (2021 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## dolce- (2021 Augusztus 6)

mindegy


----------



## Szreb (2021 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szreb (2021 Augusztus 6)

Nálunk süt a ,


----------



## Szreb (2021 Augusztus 6)

De fúj a szél ️


----------



## Szreb (2021 Augusztus 6)

Az élet olyan, mint egy könyv: az ostoba felületesen átlapozza, a bölcs gondosan olvassa, mert tudja, hogy csak egyszer olvashatja.

Jean Paul Richter


----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 7)

A földi élet elkoptat az emberben mindent, ami benne nagy, úgy, mint az idő viszontagságai szobrokról és sírkövekről épen a kiemelkedő részeket enyésztetik el.


Öregedés


----------



## dolce- (2021 Augusztus 7)

süt a nap


----------



## dolce- (2021 Augusztus 7)

bámész


----------



## dolce- (2021 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## dolce- (2021 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## Lucan0 (2021 Augusztus 8)

Az én kávézóm ahol kávézom


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

Hihi


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

Lassan 3


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

Nemsokára 20


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

Meg lesz a 6.


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

Mindjárt meg van a fele


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

10!


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

12


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## MaunikaShow (2021 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## Domanizsova Teodora (2021 Augusztus 9)

21


----------



## Kinga210 (2021 Augusztus 9)

Nagyon tetszik .


----------



## Domanizsova Teodora (2021 Augusztus 9)

Remelem nemsokara meglesz, mert valahogy tünedeznek a hozzaszolasaim


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Augusztus 9)

Domanizsova Teodora írta:


> Remelem nemsokara meglesz, mert valahogy tünedeznek a hozzaszolasaim


Na, igen, a szójátékokban a játékszabályok betartásával kellett volna játszani, és megmaradtak volna a hozzászólásaid!


----------



## Kinga210 (2021 Augusztus 9)

igyekszem


----------



## Kinga210 (2021 Augusztus 9)

rendben


----------



## Lucan0 (2021 Augusztus 10)

nevesít


----------



## Lucan0 (2021 Augusztus 10)

Domanizsova Teodora írta:


> Remelem nemsokara meglesz, mert valahogy tünedeznek a hozzaszolasaim


Vidám a képed


----------



## Lonar (2021 Augusztus 12)

Mit sütsz kis szűcs, tán sós húst sütsz kis szűcs?


----------



## Lonar (2021 Augusztus 12)

Ezt még nehezebb volt leírni, mint elmondani.


----------



## Lonar (2021 Augusztus 12)

Legyen szép napod!


----------



## Lonar (2021 Augusztus 12)

Már csak 4


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

12


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

2


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

4


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

7


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

8


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

9


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

10


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

11


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

12


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

13


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

14


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

15


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

18


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

19


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

20


----------



## metro_joe12 (2021 Augusztus 14)

21


----------



## kutymuty86 (2021 Augusztus 17)

jó


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

200


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

199


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

198


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

197


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

196


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

We


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

must


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

secure


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

the


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

existence


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

of


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

our


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

people


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

and


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

a


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

future


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## tolino (2021 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

Jövő


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

Fitnesz


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

Kettlebell


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

Ki korán kel, hamar elfárad.


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

Hazug embert hamar utólérik, főleg ha sánta.


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

Rotkäpchen


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

- Hogy udvarolnak a kancsal lánynak?
- Szemeid kereszttüzében égek.


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

-Tegyen a tűzre Jean!
- Székestől óhajtja, uram?


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

Lenin mauzóleumának lelinóleumozása.


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

Az irodalom visszavág.


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

Nem tudok horgolni.


----------



## lilomlany (2021 Augusztus 17)

A türelem rózsát terem, de nincsen rózsa tövis nélkül.


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

1. Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

2. Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

3. Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

4. Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

5. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

6. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

7. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

8. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

9. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

10. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

11. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

12. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

13. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

14. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

15. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

16. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

17. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

18. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

19. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

20. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


----------



## morgul (2021 Augusztus 19)

21. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


----------



## amsidorp (2021 Augusztus 23)

Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## amsidorp (2021 Augusztus 23)

Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## amsidorp (2021 Augusztus 23)

Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## amsidorp (2021 Augusztus 23)

Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## amsidorp (2021 Augusztus 23)

Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## amsidorp (2021 Augusztus 23)

Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## amsidorp (2021 Augusztus 23)

Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## amsidorp (2021 Augusztus 23)

Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## amsidorp (2021 Augusztus 23)

Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## amsidorp (2021 Augusztus 23)

Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## amsidorp (2021 Augusztus 23)

Hová lettek a könyvek?


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

én


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

is


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

próbálom


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

megszerezni


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

a


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

20


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

hottászólást


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

loriucci írta:


> hottászólást


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

de


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

még


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

csak


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

20


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

19


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

18


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

15


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

14


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

13


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

12


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

11


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

10


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

8


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

6


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

4


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

3


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## kfanni98 (2021 Augusztus 24)

1


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“A pénz, a kitartás fáján nő.” – Japán mondás


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“Minél többet tanulsz, annál többet keresel.” – Frank Clark


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“A világ szemében a vagyonod nagyságát az határozza meg, hogy mi marad azok után, hogy a rossz szokásaidat levonjuk a jó szokásaidból.” – Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

Ne mondd el nekem, hogy mik a prioritásaid. Mutasd meg, hogy mire költöd a pénzed, és én megmondom neked, hogy mik a prioritásaid.” – James W. Frick”


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

"Ha elvesztegeted a pénzed, csak pénzed nem lesz, de ha elvesztegeted az időd, elveszítetted az életed egy részét.” – Michael Leboeuf


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“Fektess magadba! Ezt megengedheted magadnak, bízz bennem.” – Rashon Carraway


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“Ne elégedjünk meg csak pénz adományozásával. A pénz nem elég, pénzt lehet adni, de nekik a szíved szeretetére van szükségük. Terjeszd a szeretetedet mindenfelé, amerre csak jársz.” – Kalkuttai Szent Teréz


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“Bármennyi pénzed is legyen, az önértékelésed attól függ, hogy megtaláld azt, amiben a legjobb vagy.” – J.K. Rowling


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“1995, 7 dollár a zsebemben. Két dolgot tudtam: Tejesen le vagyok égve, és azt, hogy egy nap nem leszek.” – Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“Amikor befektetsz, azt a napod veszed meg, amikor már nem kell majd dolgoznod.” – Aya Laraya


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“A pénz biztonságot, és választást ad. Másféleképpen tudsz döntést hozni, ha sok pénzed van. De, ha nincs semmid, megvan az az előnyöd, a félelem nélküli hozzáállásod, hogy nem veszthetsz semmit.” – Simon Cowell


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“Nem a gazdagság megteremtése rossz, hanem a pénz szeretete, csak a pénzért.” – Margaret Tatcher


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“Egyetlen szeretetteljes gondolat felragyogása számomra többet ér a pénznél.” – Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“Soha ne a pénz miatt kezdj egy üzletbe. Ha az a motivációd, akkor jobb, ha nem csinálsz semmit.” – Richard Branson


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“Rengeteg pénzem van, de napról napra élek.” – Sir Elton John


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“Ne kergesd a pénzt. Akkor sem ha bankár akarsz lenni. Kergesd a szenvedélyed! Kergesd az álmod!” – Tyra Banks


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“Nem a pénz és a siker változtatja meg az embereket. Az csak egyszerűen felerősíti azt, ami eddig is ott volt.” – Will Smith


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“Pénzen nem tudsz nyugalmat vásárolni. Nem tudsz megtört kapcsolatokat meggyógyítani vele, vagy értelmet adni egy olyan életnek, melynek nincs.” – Richard M. DeVos


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“Csináld azt amit igazán szeretsz, és a pénz követni fog.” – Marsha Sinetar


----------



## Magyari Ildikó (2021 Augusztus 24)

“A legtöbb ember éppen elég keményen dolgozik ahhoz, hogy ne rúgják ki, és éppen elegendő pénzt keresnek, hogy ne mondjanak fel.” – George Carlin


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 26)

MÉG


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 26)

CSAK


----------



## loriucci (2021 Augusztus 27)

12


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

1


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

2


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

3


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

4


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

5


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

6


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

7


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

8


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

9


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

10


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

11


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

12


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

13


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

14


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

15


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

16


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

17


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

18


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

19


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Augusztus 27)

20


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

JÁTÉK-SZABÁLY

Mihelyt csatának tekinted az életet: el is vesztetted. (Fodor Ákos)


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Andre Agassi:
Az idő és a gyakorlás egyenlő az eredménnyel.


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Dan Abnett:
Ha az út könnyű, a cél értéktelen.


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Magadtól kérdezd:
ajtód azért fontos-e,
hogy zárd? vagy, hogy nyisd? Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

AXIÓMA

Szabadság az, ha
megválaszthatom: kitől
és mitől függjek. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Mindig legyen két jó könyv kezed ügyében: ezt írd, azt olvasd. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Útravaló
Akkor jársz jól, ha mind közelebb lépsz ahhoz, amitől félnél. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Sírni tud a szó, magától is. – Ha tudod: mosolyra tanítsd. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Sírni tud a szó, magától is. – Ha tudod: mosolyra tanítsd. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Jó kívánság
Legyen erőd lent hagyni, amit nincs erős följebb emelni. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Miről nem hiszed, hogy fenn tudod tartani, azt el is ejted. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

EGY LEHETSÉGES BÖLCSHÖZ

Mértékkel élnél?
- A mértéktartásban is
légy mértékletes. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Ha megdobnak kővel...
- építsd be házadba! Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Amit ma letehetsz,
ne cipeld holnapig. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

ENNYIT tanultam:
valamit mindenki tud;
mindent senki sem. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Attól még senki
és semmi nem jó, hogy van
nála rosszabb is. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Úgy "múltazz" - "jövőzz":
tudd, hogy emléked, terved
jelentelenít. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Az ember komédiája:
Mindhalálig élni tanul. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Alvásban telő
időt, örömben fogyó
pénzt sose sajnálj. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Érkezz sírva, majd
gyakorold a nevetést
s mosollyal távozz.
"Kibírhatatlan!" mondjuk - és kibírjuk. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Visszasugárzom,
amit kaptam. Mint a kő
a Nap melegét. Fodor Ákos


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Azt tehetem, amit szeretek.
- Azt szeretem, amit tehetek. Fodor Ákos


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Ricardo Gonzalez


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Bill uhouse


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Cliford stone


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Heather sartain


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Bruce goldberg


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Dr luc montagnie


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Walter cruttenden


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Wilheim reich


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Thomas machoff


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

John Lear


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Bob Lazar


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Lee SPeigel


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Miguel Alcubierre


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Hal puthoff


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Tomas townsend brown


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Paul alfred biefel


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Padmasambhava


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Apollo adams


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Jonny enoch


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

Boyd busman


----------



## asoka133 (2021 Augusztus 31)

David hudson


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

írok én is pár hozzászólást


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

1


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

2


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

3


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

4


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

5


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

6


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

7


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

8


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

9


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

10


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

11


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

12


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

13


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

14


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

15


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

16


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

17


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

18


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

19


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

20


----------



## Vitéz Júlia (2021 Szeptember 5)

kösziiii


----------



## Nemmira (2021 Szeptember 6)

szép napot


----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)

1


----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)

2


----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)

Köszönöm!


----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)




----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)

4


----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)




----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)

5


----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)




----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)

6


----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)




----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)

7


----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)




----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)

8


----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)




----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)

9


----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)




----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)

10


----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)




----------



## simike70 (2021 Szeptember 9)

11


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

1


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

two


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

3


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

four


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

5


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

six


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

7


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

eight


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

10


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

eleven


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

dél


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

13


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

14


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

15


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## Nildy (2021 Szeptember 10)

twenty


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Szeptember 12)

csak úgy


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Szeptember 12)

ez is


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Szeptember 12)

vmit írnom kell


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Szeptember 12)

még mindig


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Szeptember 12)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Szeptember 12)

nagyon


----------



## Misssing (2021 Szeptember 13)

1


----------



## Misssing (2021 Szeptember 13)

2


----------



## Misssing (2021 Szeptember 13)

3


----------



## Misssing (2021 Szeptember 13)

4


----------



## Misssing (2021 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## alekis (2021 Szeptember 17)

21


----------



## alekis (2021 Szeptember 18)

22


----------



## Polybook (2021 Szeptember 19)

Hol találom a fájlokat?


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

1


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

2


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

3


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

4


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

5


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

6


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

7


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

8


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

9


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

10


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

11


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

12


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

13


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

14


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

15


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

16


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

17


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

18


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

19


----------



## Kundaras (2021 Szeptember 19)

20


----------



## Polybook (2021 Szeptember 19)

hurkagyurka321 írta:


> forteen


Thx


----------



## Polybook (2021 Szeptember 19)

Kundaras írta:


> 19


Thx


jozsikatuning írta:


>


Thx


----------



## Polybook (2021 Szeptember 19)

Polybook írta:


> Thx
> 
> Thx


Thx


----------



## Polybook (2021 Szeptember 19)

Kundaras írta:


> 20


Thx


----------



## andrea.d89 (2021 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## andrea.d89 (2021 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## andrea.d89 (2021 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## CicaMacko (2021 Szeptember 23)

wewqe


----------



## CicaMacko (2021 Szeptember 23)

etrtre


----------



## CicaMacko (2021 Szeptember 23)

dfnfgbfg


----------



## CicaMacko (2021 Szeptember 23)

e


----------



## loriucci (2021 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## loriucci (2021 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## loriucci (2021 Szeptember 28)

15


----------



## loriucci (2021 Szeptember 28)

16


----------



## loriucci (2021 Szeptember 28)

17


----------



## loriucci (2021 Szeptember 28)

18


----------



## loriucci (2021 Szeptember 28)

19


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

Tanuld meg szeretni lépteid hangját, ahogy elsétálsz egy hozzád méltatlan helyzetből..


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

Lám, jó: jónak lenni. Megemelni a kalapot annak is, aki elesett, annak is, aki kopott és megfáradt, mert mindent, de mindent visszakap az ember: az ütést is meg a simogatást is


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

"Az ember, aki tudja, milyen veszíteni, elérheti a lelke alját, és felveheti azt a különös erőt, ami a folytatáshoz szükséges."
(Junior Ferenc Csercsa)


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

Mindenki csak saját sorsát bírja elviselni, másé alatt összeesne..


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

Legyél elég erős az elengedéshez, és legyél elég bölcs kivárni azt, amit megérdemelsz!


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

Légy az a felnőtt, akire gyermekként szükséged lett volna.


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

.Hálával feküdni, hálával kelni, nyugodtan aludni, és békében folytatni. Ennyi a titok.


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

"Nem számít, hány éves az ember, mikor felfedezi azt az egyszerű igazságot, hogy az élet arra való, hogy élvezzük."
(Árni Thórarinsson)


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

"Mindegy, milyen nehéz volt a tegnap, ma mindent újrakezdhetsz."
(Buddha)


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

"Nem kell mindig a holnapra gondolni, egyszerűen csak élni kell."
(Maria Nikolai)


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

"A legelső tanítónk a saját szívünk és a megérzéseink."


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

"Ahogy az ember öregszik, úgy ébred rá, milyen gyorsan rohan az idő, s csak arra érdemes időt szánni, ami a lelkünket felüdíti, mások életét könnyebbé teszi."

(Robert Lawson)


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

"Nem mindig kell győzni. Néha az élet élvezete többet jelent a világ legyőzésénél."
Léria Dipán


----------



## Kókai Viktória (2021 Október 3)

boa211 írta:


> Hangoskönyv oldal?


Keresem


----------



## Kókai Viktória (2021 Október 3)

Remény15 írta:


> "Nem mindig kell győzni. Néha az élet élvezete többet jelent a világ legyőzésénél."
> Léria Dipán


Egyetèrtek


----------



## Kókai Viktória (2021 Október 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## Kókai Viktória (2021 Október 3)

Nagyon hasznos ez az oldal


----------



## Kókai Viktória (2021 Október 3)

Régebben vagyok már tag, de nem használtam


----------



## Kókai Viktória (2021 Október 3)

Nemrégiben nyelvtanuláshoz kerestem könyveket


----------



## Kókai Viktória (2021 Október 3)

És találtam is


----------



## Kókai Viktória (2021 Október 3)

Tegnap is keresgéltem


----------



## Kókai Viktória (2021 Október 3)

De nem jártam sikerrel sajnos


----------



## Kókai Viktória (2021 Október 3)

Itt számítanak hozzászólások?


----------



## Inerke75 (2021 Október 4)

Aki gyermeke kezét fogja, édesanyja szívét tartja.


----------



## Inerke75 (2021 Október 4)

Az anya a család szíve, és mosolya a szívverése.


----------



## Inerke75 (2021 Október 4)

A munka várhat, amíg megmutatod a gyermeknek a szivárványt, de a szivárvány nem fogja megvárni, hogy elvégezd a munkát.


----------



## Inerke75 (2021 Október 4)

Egy anya szeretete olyan, mint egy kör, nincs kezdete és nincs vége, állandóan körbejár, és mindenkit megérint, aki kapcsolatba kerül vele. Elborít,mint a reggeli pára, melegít, mint a déli nap és úgy takar be, mint a csillagos éj.


----------



## Inerke75 (2021 Október 4)

Minden pillanat lehet egy csodálatos kezdet.


----------



## Inerke75 (2021 Október 4)

Életünkben a legnagyobb csoda, hogy bármikor bekövetkezhet egy csoda.
(Ferenczy László)


----------



## Inerke75 (2021 Október 4)

Válaszd a BOLDOGSÁGOT ma is!


----------



## Inerke75 (2021 Október 4)

*“Aki harmóniában él önmagával,
harmóniában él a világmindenséggel is.”*
Marcus Aurelius


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

hát


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

kicsit


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

meglepődtem


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

amikor


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

kiderült,


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

hogy


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

állandó


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

tagból


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

taggá


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

redukálódtam


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

de!


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

azután


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

rátaláltam


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

erre a


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

mentő


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

lehetőségre


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

most


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

az


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

X-Men


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

megy


----------



## foxkonn (2021 Október 5)

a tv-ben


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

1


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

pildi40 írta:


> 1


2


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

3


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

4


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

5


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

6


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

7


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

8


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

9


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

10


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

11


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

12


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

13


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

14


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

15


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

16


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

17


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

18


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

19


----------



## pildi40 (2021 Október 9)

20


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

1


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

2


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

3


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

4


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

5


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

6


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

7


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

8


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

9


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

10


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

11


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

12


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

13


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

14


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

15


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

16


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

17


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

18


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

19


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

20


----------



## Madarasi (2021 Október 11)

21


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

1


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

2


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

3


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

4


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

5


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

6


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

7


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

8


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

9


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

10


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

11


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

12


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

13


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

14


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

15


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

16


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

17


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

18


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

19


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

20


----------



## Fahéjka (2021 Október 17)

21


----------



## K0522 (2021 Október 19)

kat888 írta:


> ZÖLD FA


igen


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

1234


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Szeretem a könyveket


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

A történelmi könyveket


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

A verseket is szeretem


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Főleg József Attilát


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Néha romantikus irodalmat is olvasok


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Nem szeretem a horrort


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

A krimiket sem


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Szívesen olvasok életrajzi könyveket


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Legutóbb a Gucci-t olvastam


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Jelenleg az Ikigai-t olvasom


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Szeretem Oravecz trilógiáját is


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Sokat olvasok


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Már gyerekkorom óta


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Németül is olvasok


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Vagyis inkább németül


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Nemrég költöztem Magyarországra


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Sokáig éltem külföldön


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Végleg hazajöttem


----------



## Szabmar (2021 Október 25)

Szeretem a hazámat


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


1


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


2


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

3


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

4


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

5


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

6


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

7


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

8


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

9


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

10


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

11


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

12


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

13


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

14


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

15


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

16


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

17


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

18


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

19


----------



## Rita92 (2021 Október 27)

20


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

20


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

19


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

18


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

17


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

16


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

15


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

14


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

13


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

12


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

11


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

10


----------



## Fulopa (2021 Október 28)

Első hozzászólás


----------



## Fulopa (2021 Október 28)

2


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

9


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

8


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

7


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

6


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

5


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

4


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

3


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

2


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

1


----------



## Sallanggyűjtő (2021 Október 28)

0


----------



## Fulopa (2021 Október 28)

8


----------



## Fulopa (2021 Október 28)

9


----------



## Fulopa (2021 Október 28)

10


----------



## Fulopa (2021 Október 28)

13


----------



## Fulopa (2021 Október 28)

15


----------



## Fulopa (2021 Október 28)

16


----------



## Fulopa (2021 Október 28)

18


----------



## Fulopa (2021 Október 28)

19


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Számokat is írhatok?


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

22


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

23


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Kókai Viktória írta:


> Egyetèrtek


igy igaz


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Inerke75 írta:


> Az anya a család szíve, és mosolya a szívverése.


igy van


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Inerke75 írta:


> *“Aki harmóniában él önmagával,
> harmóniában él a világmindenséggel is.”*
> Marcus Aurelius


igy van


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Inerke75 írta:


> Válaszd a BOLDOGSÁGOT ma is!


igy van


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Kókai Viktória írta:


> Egyetèrtek


igy van


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Inerke75 írta:


> *“Aki harmóniában él önmagával,
> harmóniában él a világmindenséggel is.”*
> Marcus Aurelius


igaz


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Kókai Viktória írta:


> Itt számítanak hozzászólások?


igen


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

andrea.d89 írta:


> 2


1


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Hajni8888 írta:


> 23


11


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Hajni8888 írta:


> 23


12


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Hajni8888 írta:


> 23


11


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Inerke75 írta:


> *“Aki harmóniában él önmagával,
> harmóniában él a világmindenséggel is.”*
> Marcus Aurelius


igen


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Hajni8888 írta:


> 23


12


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Hajni8888 írta:


> 23


14


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Frita 711 írta:


> 1





Inerke75 írta:


> Aki gyermeke kezét fogja, édesanyja szívét tartja.


igen


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

foxkonn írta:


> kicsit


nagy


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

foxkonn írta:


> meglepődtem


ja


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

foxkonn írta:


> meglepődtem


detto


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

Inerke75 írta:


> *“Aki harmóniában él önmagával,
> harmóniában él a világmindenséggel is.”*
> Marcus Aurelius


igen


----------



## Frita 711 (2021 Október 29)

foxkonn írta:


> kicsit


is


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Frita 711 írta:


> is


Nagyon


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Frita 711 írta:


> igy van


İgen


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Hajni8888 írta:


> 23


33


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Frita 711 írta:


> igy van


Úgy lesz


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Hajni8888 írta:


> Sziasztok


Hello


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Klári39 írta:


> Nagyon


Hello


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

23


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

12


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

8


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

6


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

4


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

11


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

15


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

8


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Klári39 írta:


> Hello


Abc


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Sk


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Ősz


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

190


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

12


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

4


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

16


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

104


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

1abc


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

1234


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

56


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

21á


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Pipacs


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

T


Klári39 írta:


> Pipacs


Szél


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Klári39 írta:


> 21á


22


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Klári39 írta:


> 56


34


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Klári39 írta:


> 22


12345


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Klári39 írta:


> 21á


22b


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Klári39 írta:


> 56


34


----------



## Klári39 (2021 Október 30)

Klári39 írta:


> 34


45


----------



## Titti868 (2021 Október 30)

Úgy látom, nem vagyok topon!


----------



## Titti868 (2021 Október 30)

Kb. 5 perce nézem a monitort!


----------



## Titti868 (2021 Október 30)

Közben azon elmélkedtem,


----------



## Titti868 (2021 Október 30)

hogyan is tudok hozzászólást írni!


----------



## Titti868 (2021 Október 30)

Lassan készen vagyok az ebéddel.


----------



## Titti868 (2021 Október 30)

Aztán kiteregetem a ruhákat.


----------



## Titti868 (2021 Október 30)

Jó lenne egy szárítógép.


----------



## Titti868 (2021 Október 30)

És egy vasaló robot.


----------



## Titti868 (2021 Október 30)

900


----------



## Titti868 (2021 Október 30)

1000


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 Október 31)

sziasztok


----------



## mocholai (2021 November 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 2)

szia


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 2)

virita írta:


> Sok ember fog ki- és besétálni az életedbe, de csak az igaz barátok hagynak lábnyomot a szívedben. (Eleanor Roosevelt)


és teljesen igaz


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 2)

virita írta:


> 2x2 néha 5 DD


vagy mégse?


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

Köszönöm szépen, ez tök jó ötlet!


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

2


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

3


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

4


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

6


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

De jó, megkaptam az első trófeám!!


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

10


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

tizenegy


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

Kilenc, Kis Ferenc


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

Tíz, tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta víz, akkor lehet, hogy már száraz


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

12


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

13


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

14


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

17


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

20


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

21


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

Az egy tucat is kerek szám


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

13 viszi a prímet


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

igen


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

14 az két 7


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

15 az egy fél hónap


----------



## Marton Ferenc0412 (2021 November 3)

így igaz


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

16 is régen voltam


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

Tizenhét hattyúk


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

18+


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

A 19 az egy híján 20


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

A HÚSZ 
A állandóság mérföldköve


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Fulopa írta:


> Első hozzászólás


1


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 1


2


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 2


3


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 3


4


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 4


5


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 5


6


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 6


7


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 7


8


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 8


9


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 9


10


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 10


11


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 11


12


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 12


13


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 13


14


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 14


15


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 15


16


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 16


17


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 17


18


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 18


19


----------



## Harsányi Edit (2021 November 4)

Harsányi Edit írta:


> 19


20


----------



## K0522 (2021 November 8)

Rita92 írta:


> 1


55


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

Hello


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

12


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

"David Deida: A különleges férfi útja" kellene


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

Hogyan olvashatom el?


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

HM


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

HOGYAN TÖLTHETEM LE?


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

123


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

2


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

"David Deida: A különleges férfi útja" kellene


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

David Deida: A különleges férfi útját szeretném elolvasni


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

Valaki aktív?


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

321


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

3
Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek.


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

kérem


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

gyerüüüünk


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

hjrá


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

dasdasdasd


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

gogogogogogo


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

na még 2


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

utolsó


----------



## Elemer1 (2021 November 9)

hehehehhe


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## mocholai (2021 November 11)

Látom mindenki írkál mindenfélét


----------



## mocholai (2021 November 11)

Van aki csak pontot tesz


----------



## mocholai (2021 November 11)

Én magammal beszélgetek


----------



## mocholai (2021 November 11)

mindegyik fura


----------



## mocholai (2021 November 11)

de legalább haladok


----------



## mocholai (2021 November 11)

valamerre


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Tréfa Dorottya (2021 November 11)

.


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

jo estet


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)




----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

3


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

negyedik


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

ez mar az otodik


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

6


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)




----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

8


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

9


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

10


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

11


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

12


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

13


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

14


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

15


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

16


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

17


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

18


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

19


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

20


----------



## Sirius986 (2021 November 14)

szuper


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

1


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

2


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

3


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

4


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

5


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

6


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

7


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

8


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

9


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

10


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

11


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

12


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

13


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

14


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

15


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

16


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

17


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

18


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

19


----------



## Edaberg (2021 November 22)

20


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

Azt a kutyafáját! itt milyen hozzászólások vannak!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

Vagy mindenki itt gyűjti be a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

:-D Hát akkor nyomjuk!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

4. Ez sem olyan egyszerű!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

5. De muszáj így tenni ahhoz, hogy tagságot nyerjünk!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

6. Ha egyáltalán tagságot nyerünk , vagy lehet, hogy ezután nem tagság, ha nem kitiltás jár!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

7. Minden esetre töretlenül írom a magam kis monológját!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

8. Bár még a felénél sem járok még is az az érzésem, hogy nagyon nyögvenyelősen haladok!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

9. Mindjárt meg lesz a fele!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

10. Na tessék! Megy ez, mint az ágyba.....!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

11. Biztosan sokan vannak az oldalon mert nem minden alkalommal mennek el az üzeneteim!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

12. Ez most csak ennyi lesz! Ezt nem engedte így írok még mellé pár sort!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

13. Most látom csak , hogy milyen nehéz az írók sorsa!!!!!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

14. Persze, ha megtalálja azt a témát amivel szeret foglalkozni...?


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

15. Nekem is sokkal egyszerűbb lenne most a helyzetem!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

16. Nagyon remélem, hogy ezt a katyvaszt senki nem fogja elolvasni!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

17. De, ha még is akkor magára vessen!  Én azért mindenkit óva intenék ettől!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

18. Már a végét járom! de kitartó munkám eredménye a jól megérdemelt tagság!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

19. Már, ha tényleg meg fogom kapni érte?


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

20. tessék parancsolni! már is vége? Pedig úgy írtam volna még!!!!


----------



## discover (2021 November 23)

21. Annyira bele lendültem, hogy abba se tudom hagyni!!! Ugye teljesítettem a kitűzött célt és tagságot nyertem?


----------



## klauszentes (2021 November 25)

Dr Csomai Zita


----------



## klauszentes (2021 November 25)

Könyvét szívesen


----------



## klauszentes (2021 November 25)

Elolvasnám


----------



## klauszentes (2021 November 25)

A daganatos betegsegekről


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 28)

megkaptam az első trófeám


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 28)

olyan boldog vagyok


----------



## VinczeViki (2021 November 28)

Nem


----------



## VinczeViki (2021 November 28)

Értem


----------



## VinczeViki (2021 November 28)

Hogy


----------



## VinczeViki (2021 November 28)

Ennek


----------



## VinczeViki (2021 November 28)

Mi


----------



## Szoboszlai Béla (2021 November 29)

virita írta:


> Hárman sem bírnátok súlyos buzogányát,
> Parittyaköveit, öklelő kopjáját;


Toldi Miklós?


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

1


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

2


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

3


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

4


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

5


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

6


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

7


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

8


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

9


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

10


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

11


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

12


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

13


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

14


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

15


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

16


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

17


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

18


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

19


----------



## Maya02 (2021 November 30)

20


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 30)

21


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 30)

22


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 30)

23


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 30)

24


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 30)

25


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 30)

26


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 30)

27


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 30)

28


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 30)

29


----------



## vadmacska1 (2021 November 30)

30


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

Őszi vázlat​


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

A hallgatózó kert alól


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

a fa az űrbe szimatol,


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

a csend törékeny és üres,


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

a rét határokat keres.


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

Riadtan elszorul szived,


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

az út lapulva elsiet,


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

a rózsatő is ideges


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

mosollyal önmagába les:


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

távoli, kétes tájakon


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

készülődik a fájdalom.


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

Testvértelen szád meztelen


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

remegni kezd és tiszta


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

fénnyel ragyog fel melleden


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

az ismeretlen stigma,


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

bordáid közt a drága jel,


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

mely örök sebet éget


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

és többé sose tűnik el,


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

csak mélyebb lesz a mély seb.


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

Csak mélyül és be nem heged,


----------



## Guti Kornél (2021 November 30)

örök halállal árnyal,


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

1. Az út végtelen. Végtelen utak azonban se lefelé, se felfelé nincsenek. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

2. A madárnak nincs arca a fájdalom kifejezésére, csak a szeme mutat valami elmélyülést, mielőtt megtörne, ha el kell pusztulnia. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

3. A jó lovat akár ki se vigye az ember a vásárba, mert úgyis híre megy, és a házhoz jönnek érte. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

4.
Az emberek és a tények elmúlnak, de a legenda, az örök! Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

5. Szeretem a ködöt, mert túl rajta zsongó jólét, meleg kályha, ölelésre tárt karok és mesék vannak, melyek talán valóra válnak. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

6.
Szeretem a ködöt, mert eltakarja a múltat, a jövőt, és a jelen is olyan homályos benne, hogy talán nem is igaz. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

7. A felesleges beszéd s a céltalan udvariasság valóban felesleges. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

8.
A lekaszált rétek tarlóján pókhálók ragyogtak, amelyeket nappal sosem lehetett látni, és a nap vörös tányérja mintha megállt volna gondolkozni, hogy elszakadjon-e a föld peremétől. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

9.
Elég egy mozdulat, valamilyen rég elfeledett illat, egy tárgy, egy ágroppanás, a szélnek a zizzenése, s az emlék felüti fejét, ránk néz, és olyan üdén, vidáman vagy szomorúan valódi, mint a jelen minden valósága. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

10. Egyszer elmondtad, másodszor már a kutya se kíváncsi rá. Az ostor csak addig ér valamit, amíg ritkán veszik elő. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

11.
Az emlékezet alig törődik az idővel, amely nem segít soha, és talán nem is tudja, hogy ő az Idő, és az ember fejében összevissza kapcsolja a kedves és kedvetlen, a szép és a csúnya, jó és kellemetlen eseményeket. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

12. Szeretem a ködöt, mert csend van benne, mint egy idegen országban, melynek lakója a magány, királya pedig az álom. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

13. Lelkemben mindig a jóság fehér madara fészkelt, és Azok várnak - holnap, vagy húsz év múlva -, akik szeretetükben és boldogságukban halhatatlanok. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

14. Ez a föld túl kicsi és túl nagy ahhoz, hogy az összekötő szálak elszakadhatnának, s ha mégis elszakadnának, akkor az emberi mivolt teng-leng a semmiben, és semmivé válik maga is. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

15. Karácsony táján - a magányos szobák még magányosabbak (...), de az emlékek élőbbek és kedvesebbek, olyanok, mint az elmúlt idők és elmúlt barátok halk, puha ölelése. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

16. Minden félelmetes között a legfélelmetesebb az ember. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

17. A múlt mindenkié, a jövő senkié. (...) A jövőt ne kérdezzétek, és a múltnak ne válaszoljatok, mert a múlt maga a válasz sok (...) felesleges kérdésre. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

18. Inkább hazugság, ami gyógyít, mint igazság, ami ront, és akkor is igazság marad, ha nem mondják ki. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

19. Hálás vagyok érte, hogy hagytak gyereknek lenni! Nem oktattak, nem neveltek, nem irányítottak úton-útfélen és minden pillanatban. Hagytak annak lenni, aki vagyok, aki leszek. Fekete István


----------



## antiflag (2021 December 3)

20. Nem szerettem a rosszat továbbadni, mert - úgy éreztem - akkor nem nyugszik meg, és hánytorgatásában tovább romlik és tovább ront. Fekete István


----------



## Pirgi Bernadett (2021 December 3)

virita írta:


> Kufircnak küldöm az első szavaimat ezen a fúrumon, a sok segítségért!
> "Az élet tengerén van egy kicsi sziget, BOLDOGSÁG a neve, az legyen a TIED!!!"


Szép


----------



## Pirgi Bernadett (2021 December 3)

antiflag írta:


> 19. Hálás vagyok érte, hogy hagytak gyereknek lenni! Nem oktattak, nem neveltek, nem irányítottak úton-útfélen és minden pillanatban. Hagytak annak lenni, aki vagyok, aki leszek. Fekete István


Szép


----------



## Pirgi Bernadett (2021 December 3)

antiflag írta:


> 20. Nem szerettem a rosszat továbbadni, mert - úgy éreztem - akkor nem nyugszik meg, és hánytorgatásában tovább romlik és tovább ront. Fekete István


Szép


----------



## Pirgi Bernadett (2021 December 3)

antiflag írta:


> 20. Nem szerettem a rosszat továbbadni, mert - úgy éreztem - akkor nem nyugszik meg, és hánytorgatásában tovább romlik és tovább ront. Fekete István


Szép


----------



## Pirgi Bernadett (2021 December 3)

antiflag írta:


> 20. Nem szerettem a rosszat továbbadni, mert - úgy éreztem - akkor nem nyugszik meg, és hánytorgatásában tovább romlik és tovább ront. Fekete István


Szép


----------



## Pirgi Bernadett (2021 December 3)

antiflag írta:


> 20. Nem szerettem a rosszat továbbadni, mert - úgy éreztem - akkor nem nyugszik meg, és hánytorgatásában tovább romlik és tovább ront. Fekete István


Szép


----------



## Pirgi Bernadett (2021 December 3)

antiflag írta:


> 20. Nem szerettem a rosszat továbbadni, mert - úgy éreztem - akkor nem nyugszik meg, és hánytorgatásában tovább romlik és tovább ront. Fekete István


Szép


----------



## Pirgi Bernadett (2021 December 3)

antiflag írta:


> 20. Nem szerettem a rosszat továbbadni, mert - úgy éreztem - akkor nem nyugszik meg, és hánytorgatásában tovább romlik és tovább ront. Fekete István


Szép


----------



## Pirgi Bernadett (2021 December 3)

antiflag írta:


> 20. Nem szerettem a rosszat továbbadni, mert - úgy éreztem - akkor nem nyugszik meg, és hánytorgatásában tovább romlik és tovább ront. Fekete István


Szép


----------



## Pirgi Bernadett (2021 December 3)

Szép


----------



## AgnesB73 (2021 December 3)

Haladok


----------



## AgnesB73 (2021 December 3)

Pirgi Bernadett írta:


> Szép


Csak gyujtogetem a 20-at


----------



## AgnesB73 (2021 December 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Lassan meglesz


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

Z


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

V


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

X


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

Y


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

Sziasztok csoporttagok


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

U


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

T


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

S


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

R


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

P


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

O


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

N


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

M


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

L


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

K


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

J


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

I


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

H


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

Gy


----------



## Moldovan Melinda (2021 December 4)

G


----------



## Halmavánszki Szilvia (2021 December 7)

3


----------



## Halmavánszki Szilvia (2021 December 7)

4


----------



## Halmavánszki Szilvia (2021 December 7)

17


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

Ka Te írta:


> LEPKETÁNC
> 
> Mikor a hernyóból
> lepke lett,
> ...


Szép


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

Ka Te írta:


> ÚJ STRUCCPOLITIKA
> 
> Egy strucc úgy vélte, hogy különb társainál,
> eltökélte tehát, hogy karriert csinál.
> ...


Kedves


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

Kedves


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

Terleth Ibolya írta:


>


Találó


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

Ka Te írta:


> SZARVASHIBA
> 
> Egy karvastag
> agancsú szarvasnak
> ...


Aranyos


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönjük!


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

jozsikatuning írta:


> Dolgozni csak pontosan,szepen ahogy acsillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.*
> Jozsef Attila


Szép estét


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

virita írta:


> Kufircnak küldöm az első szavaimat ezen a fúrumon, a sok segítségért!
> "Az élet tengerén van egy kicsi sziget, BOLDOGSÁG a neve, az legyen a TIED!!!"


Szép estét


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

virita írta:


> "És érezzék egy kézfogásból rólad?
> hogy jót akarsz és te is tiszta jó vagy.
> S egy tekintetük elhitesse véled,
> Szép dologért élsz és érdemes élned." (Váci Mihály)


Szép estét


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

virita írta:


> A barátság aranykötél, mely ha elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad.


egyetértek


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

virita írta:


> Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
> Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek.


szép estét


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

keletom2 írta:


> Csinálunk egy furnyákos csapdát! -és milyen az a furnyákos csapda? -firmányosan furnyákos , nem tök mind1??? ( TaXi)


szép estét


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

Juti62 írta:


> *első*
> 
> első hozzászólás


első


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


tizedik


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


11


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

Székesfehérvár JUDIT írta:


> 11


12


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


13


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


14


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


15


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


16


----------



## Székesfehérvár JUDIT (2021 December 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


17


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

1


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

2


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

3


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

4


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

5


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

6


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

7


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

8


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

9


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

10


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

11


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

12


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

13


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

14


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

15


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

16


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

17


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

18


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

19


----------



## irun (2021 December 19)

20


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

Szia!


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

WASP26 írta:


> Szia!


Köszönöm


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

WASP26 írta:


> Köszönöm


hogy


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

WASP26 írta:


> hogy


Itt


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

WASP26 írta:


> Itt


lehetek


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

WASP26 írta:


> lehetek


!


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

WASP26 írta:


> !


1


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

WASP26 írta:


> 1


2


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

WASP26 írta:


> 2


3


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

WASP26 írta:


> 3


4


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

5


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

6


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

7


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

8


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

9


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

10


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

11


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

12


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

13


----------



## WASP26 (2021 December 19)

14


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Ady Endre : Karácsony - Harang csendül...


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Harang csendül,


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Ének zendül,


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Messze zsong a hálaének


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Az én kedves kis falumban


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Karácsonykor


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Magába száll minden lélek.


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Minden ember


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Szeretettel


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Borul földre imádkozni


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Az én kedves kis falumban


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

A Messiás


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Boldogságot szokott hozni.


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

A templomba


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Hosszú sorba'


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Indulnak el ifjak, vének,


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Az én kedves kis falumban


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Hálát adnak


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

A magasság Istenének.


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Mintha itt lenn 
A nagy Isten
Szent kegyelme súgna, szállna...


----------



## laurenbird (2021 December 20)

Az én kedves kis falumban


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

1


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

2


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

3


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

4


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

5


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

6


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

7


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

8


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

9


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

10


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

11


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

12


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

13


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

14


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

15


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

16


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

17


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

18


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

19


----------



## buddhanya (2021 December 21)

20


----------



## Csilili (2021 December 30)

a tizenkettedik napon megkezdődött a vár ostroma, durrogtak az ágyúk


----------



## Csilili (2021 December 30)

péntek tizenharmadikára esett Benedek születésnapja


----------



## Csilili (2021 December 30)

Liza 14 éves volt amikor megszerette a késdobálás művészetét


----------



## Csilili (2021 December 30)

Április idusára esett a párbaj. Hajnalban, a réten találkoztunk.


----------



## Csilili (2021 December 30)

A 16. macskának valamiért kék farka volt


----------



## Csilili (2021 December 30)

17 levelem érkezett ma ma postával- Mondta barbara- mind rajongóktól


----------



## Csilili (2021 December 30)

tizennyolcs faraks fog majd várni


----------



## andream67 (2021 December 30)

2022 BUÉK


----------



## andream67 (2021 December 30)

2021 lezárása


----------



## andream67 (2021 December 30)

horgolás


----------



## andream67 (2021 December 30)

könyv


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

1


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

2


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

3


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

4


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

5


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

6


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

7


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

8


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

9


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

10


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

11


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

12


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

13


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

14


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

15


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

16


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

17


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

18


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

19


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

20


----------



## Endala8 (2021 December 31)

Sziasztok


----------



## Endala8 (2021 December 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

B. U. É. K.


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

20


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

10


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

1


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

B. U. É. K. 2022


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

8


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

90


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

45


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

12


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

75


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

54


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

67


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

65


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

43


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

76


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

13


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

65


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

54


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

12


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

65


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

56


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

B. U. É. K.


----------



## Legujabb (2021 December 31)

76


----------



## kokiniko (2022 Január 5)

morgul írta:


> 21. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


Jelentették ezért le lett törölve esetleg valaki nem ismer más csoportot a facebookon, vagy akár weboldalt ahonnan lelehetne tölteni könyveket?


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

na ha előbb tudok erről a részről meg arról, hogy hogyan működik... Na mindegy, jobb későn, mint soha


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

Akkor először is Búék, hatodikán most még azért annyira ez talán nincs elkésve xD


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

3.hsz


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

az oldalra gyerekkönyves fórummal találtam (random infó)


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

Ezt a nevet játékokban szoktam használni (újabb randomság, mert miért ne)


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

6.hsz


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

ezelőtt már 2 vagy 3 esetben írtam, úgyhogy elvileg ezzel együtt meg lesz a 10 hozzászólásom... (drága jó memóriám, de azt tudom, hogy nem voltam teljesen "néma" ezelőtt)


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

Na, éljenek a szóismétlések


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

Amúgy összesen hány másodperc a korlát két hozzászólás közt?


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

10. itt


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

a


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

b


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

*c*


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

most fedezem fel a szerkesztési lehetőségeket is, milyen jó (azt hagyjuk hogy már kb két éve itt vagyok xD)


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

Amúgy miért van a választható színek közt fehér is?


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

16. itt, akkor elvileg már csak egy sületlenséget kéne összehordanom, hogy meglegyen összben a 20


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

5:49


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

Na még egy. 
Ksimeromata (random dalcím xD)


----------



## LightAqua (2022 Január 6)

És megvan


----------



## Rákász Katalin (2022 Január 6)

A mai ünnep kapcsán:

Kormorán: Három királyok

Adjonisten, Jézusunk, Jézusunk!
Három király mi vagyunk.
Lángos csillag állt felettünk,
Gyalog jöttünk, mert siettünk,
Kis juhocska mondta - biztos
Itt lakik a Jézus Krisztus.
Menyhárt király a nevem.
Segíts, édes Istenem!


----------



## Rákász Katalin (2022 Január 6)

Istenfia, jónapot, jónapot!
Nem vagyunk mi vén papok.
ůgy hallottuk, megszülettél,
Szegények királya lettél.
Benéztünk hát kicsit hozzád,
Üdvösségünk, égi ország!
Gáspár volnék, afféle
Földi király személye.


----------



## Rákász Katalin (2022 Január 6)

Adjonisten, Megváltó, Megváltó!
Jöttünk meleg országból.
Főtt kolbászunk mind elfogyott,
Fényes csizmánk is megrogyott,
Hoztunk aranyat hat marékkal,
Tömjént egész vasfazékkal.
Én vagyok a Boldizsár,
Aki szerecseny király.


----------



## Rákász Katalin (2022 Január 6)

Irul-pirul Mária, Mária,
Boldogságos kis mama.
Hulló könnye záporán át
Alig látja Jézuskáját.
A sok pásztor mind muzsikál.
Meg is kéne szoptatni már.
Kedves három királyok,
Jóéjszakát kívánok!


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

1


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

2


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

3


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

4


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

5


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

6


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

7


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

8


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

9


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

10


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

11


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

12


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

13


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

14


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

15


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

16


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

17


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

18


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

19


----------



## Rudori Emula (2022 Január 6)

20


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

*20*


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

19


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

18


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

17


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

15


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

14


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

13


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

12


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

11


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

10


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

8


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

7


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

6


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

5


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

4


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

3


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

2


----------



## Viktor Nemeth (2022 Január 6)

5


----------



## Nemecsek Eszter (2022 Január 7)

20


----------



## Nemecsek Eszter (2022 Január 7)

19


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*A HAIKU*​*lábam előtt ült
egy madár, majd felröppent -
Nehezebb lettem.

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*CIVILIZÁCIÓ

forgóajtó áll
a sivatagban. Aki
kikerüli: nincs

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*ALTATÓ

minden veszteség
fájdalombacsomagolt
megkönnyebbülés

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*PONT

Szórakozottan
másvalaki arcával
Mosolyodtam el.

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*ECCE HOMO

ha tisztálkodunk
eltávolítjuk a koszt
- m á s közelébe

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*AXIÓMA

mire megtanulsz
énekelni, dalod már
rég nem arról szól

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*EGY AJÁNDÉK ELHÁRÍTÁSA

Ne adj igazat.
Neked túlsokba kerül;
nekem meg épp van.

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*EPIKTÉTOSZ-VISSZHANG

Sose mondd azt: "el-
veszítettem", semmiről;
mondd: "visszaadtam".

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*(milyen érvényes
lett arcom: két tenyered
zárójelében!)

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*BEATRICE

üregesedő
anyagom alakodat
rajzolja körül

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*TÁRSASÉLET

fölkereslek, hogy
ne kelljen rádöbbenned:
magamrahagytál

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*STÁTUSZ

e fásvilághoz
érzékeknek öt sebén
által szögezve

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*GYAKORLAT

segíts mindennek
olyannak lennie, mint
amilyen úgyis

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*METAIDILL

itt ülök én és
gondolataim se száll-
nak sehová se

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*A TEREMTMÉNY ÉNEKE

Új szememmel nézni
a régi képre: ez a
mi alkotásunk.

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*MOZART

nincs rossz fű. Nincs szél,
ami ne jól fújna. Nincs
hamis madárfütty.

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*HALOTTAK

képeik falnak
fordultak felőlünk és
a hátuk: tükör

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*VÁLTOZATOK EGY JÁTÉKRA

keresem egyen-
súlyomat (és semmi mást):
labda a lejtőn

*

én is vágtam szét
labdát: én is zokogtam:
nincs benne semmi

*

(mondd, Mindenttudóm:
a mozdulatlan labda
áll? ül? vagy fekszik?)

*

színünk, nagyságunk
m á s; pörgünk, pattogunk e g y
sötétség körül

*

titkom ne firtasd:
fölhasítod labdád: se
tudás - se játék.

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*AXIÓMA

a szeretésen
kívül minden emberi:
tett: romépítés

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*INDISZPOZÍCIÓ

Amikor szívem
gyáva és agyam lusta:
véleményem van.

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*HAIKU-KOAN

még az sem kizárt,
hogy a céltábla nyilad
útjába kerül

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*MŰHELY-HAIKU

Talán hozzá se
nyúlj. Csak nézd és nézd, míg csak
gyönyörű nem lesz.

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*AZ EMLÉKIRATOK UTOLSÓUTÁNI MONDATA

nézve gyönyörű
távolodó nyomokat;
szememből hó hull

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*TÚLCSORDULÓ HAIKU: A SZÉPSÉGRŐL

Van, ki gyönyörű
Van, kin észre kell venni.
S van, aki attól szép,
hogy hasonlít egy csúfra,
akit szeretek.

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## dressmaker (2022 Január 7)

*MÉRLEG-HAIKU

akárhogy,
akár-
mikor: aki nem boldog
éppen:
hálátlan

Fodor Ákos*​


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

14


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

szóból


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

álló


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

mondat


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

We


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

must


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

secure


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

the


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

existence


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

of


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

20


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

19


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

18


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

17


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

19


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

23


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

29


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

31


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

fehér


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

37


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 8)

mindíg van ráadás is


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

17


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

32


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

kék


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

17


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

16


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

15


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

14


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

13


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

12


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

11


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

10


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

9


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

10


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 8)

8


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 9)

7


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 9)

6


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 9)

6


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 9)

4


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 13)

1


----------



## Kovács Andrea (2022 Január 14)

19


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

Tényleg ez kell, hogy látni lehessen az ebookokat?


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

Köszi ezt a topikot.


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

Nagyon sokat használtam már ezt az oldalt.


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

De nem nagyon adtam hozzá információt.


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

Most se nagyon fogok értelmeset


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

8.


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

és 9


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

a felénél járok


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

plusz 1


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

6 x 2


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

a szerencsés 13-as


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

14


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

mindjárt kész...


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

már csak 4


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

és 3


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

2 van még a célig


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

igen, és 19


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

és késssszz


----------



## krolga (2022 Január 14)

vagy mégsem???


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

1.
Mindenhol jó, de legjobb otthon.


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

2
Ha kicsi a tét, a kedvem sötét.


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

3.
Nem bírom a szellemeskedés a pókerasztalnál. Ideges leszek tőle.


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

4.
Minden nap egy alma és a doktor alma.


----------



## ancsa265 (2022 Január 15)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm!


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

5.
A pisztácia kifogyott, csokoládé nem is volt.


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

6.
Rablótmadás, kezeket fel. Jobb, ha te mondod. A te hangod mélyebb.


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

1


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

2


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

7.
Te mondd, hogy rablótámadás. A te hangod mélyebb.


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

3


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

benfromlost írta:


> 7.
> Te mondd, hogy rablótámadás. A te hangod mélyebb.


rablótámadás (mélyen mondtam remélem hallottad  )


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

8.
Milyen jó kemény feneked van.


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

5


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

6


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

9.
Anuluőke tengustidu. Amusumudeta páncélautó.


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

7


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

10.
Fogolyok kettő! Fogolyok kettő!


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

11.
Tiszteletreméltó nagyapám azt mondja...


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

8


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

9


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

10


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

12.
Csak a puffin ad neked erőt és mindent lebíró akaratot.


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

11


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

12


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

13


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

14


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

13.
Én csak a papagájcsajokat szeretem.


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

14.
Dögvész pusztít majd a cápák közt.


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

15


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

15.
Négy nagy kincsünk van Pongo Pongon. A napfény, a tenger, az öröm és a szerelem.


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

16


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

16.
Kár érte. Kiváló ügynök volt.


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

17


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

17.
- Plátói? Mi a fenét jelent az hogy plátói?
– Hát ööö, hát plátói.


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

18


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

18.
- És a kék szín tovább drágítja.
- Vagy kéket, vagy semmilyet.


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

19.
Donna Olymia Chavez De Altavirano.


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

19


----------



## benfromlost (2022 Január 15)

20.
- Hogy is van az a mondás? Aki barátot talál, kincset talál.
- Vagy mégsem?


----------



## Rallia007 (2022 Január 15)

20


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 16)

19


----------



## manci001 (2022 Január 17)

húsz hozzászólás


----------



## manci001 (2022 Január 17)

ténylegy 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

1


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

20-2


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

19


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

17


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

16


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

15


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

14


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

13


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

12


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

11


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

10


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

9


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

8


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

7


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

6


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

5


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

4


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

3


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

2


----------



## Butorker (2022 Január 17)

1


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

1


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

2


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

3


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

4


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

5


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

6


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

7


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

8


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

9


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

10


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

20


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

15


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

11


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

17


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

13


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

19


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

16


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

12


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

18


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

14


----------



## walter45 (2022 Január 18)

Kész


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

De jó


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

Kettő


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

3


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

4


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

5.


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

6


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

7


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

8


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

9


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

10


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

11


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

12


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

13


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

14


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

15


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

16


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

17


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 22)

Még kell pár


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 23)

5


----------



## Erika_rujz (2022 Január 23)

Talán jó


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

asz


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

zsa


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

saz


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

zas


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

tor


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

nan


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

do


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

ba


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

re


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

bec


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

ca


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)




----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

sok


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

28657


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

caoo


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

tage


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

plica


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

szá


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

mo


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

lod?


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 24)

mindíg van ráadás


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 25)

3


----------



## Naangelika (2022 Január 25)

1


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 25)

19


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 25)

17


----------



## 331 (2022 Január 25)

15


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Mosoly legyen ajkadon, ha vérzik is a szíved,
Ne lásson át a fátyolon a kíváncsi tömeg.
Ne tudja meg senki soha,
Ne tudják meg az emberek, 
Hogy a szívnek meghasadni 
Mosolyogva is lehet!


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Istennel az ember mindig többségben van.


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Massaru Emoto japán kutató kísérletei a vízkristályokkal azt mutatják be, hogy az alacsony rezgésű, negatív tartalmú hangok és szavak egyszerű, torz mintát eredményeztek; míg a magas rezgésű pozitív jelentéstartalmú hangok és szavak nagyon szép és összetett mintázatú kristályokat hoztak létre.
Testünk 70%-a víz. Gondolatainkkal, érzéseinkkel, érzelmeinkkel, vagyis a rezgésünkkel befolyásoljuk fizikai és egészségi állapotunkat, akár tudatában vagyunk ennek, akár nem.
Légy hát mindig tudatos a gondolataidra és a szívcsakrádban lévő érzéseidre/érzelmeidre! Hozd magad emelkedett lelkiállapotba, és törekedj arra, hogy mindig könnyed, örömteli, szeretetteljes, hálás és felszabadult légy!


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

A kimatikában az alacsony rezgés egyszerű mintát hoz létre, 
a magas rezgés bonyolultat.


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

mit kaptam üziben??? 
"egy nagyon melegszívvel megáldott fénylény vagy" 
(már a múlt héten is angyalnak éreztem magam, de most... 
kezdem a Mennyországban érezni magam) 
<3 O <3 O <3 O <3 O <3 O <3 O


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Ha célok nélkül ébredsz, akkor inkább feküdj vissza!


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Minden reggel céllal indítsd a napot,
s minden este hálával zárd le!


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Ne felejts el imádkozni ma,
Mert Isten sem felejtett el felébreszteni téged ma reggel!


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

"Teremteni jöttél. Életed minden egyes napja a teremtés pillanata, és életed minden pillanata egy világ teremtése." /Hioszi Tatiosz


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

"Tegyél meg mindent, amit meg tudsz tenni, 
hogy Isten is megtehesse azt, 
amit már nem tudsz megtenni!"


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Egy,


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Kettő,


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Három,


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Négy...


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Mély


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

lélegzetet


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

végy!


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Jöjjön inkább a virsli, a torma!


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Reggeli kell, nem pedig a torna! ;P


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

"Ha nem tudsz egy jó szót szólni, akkor inkább ne mondj semmit!" (Bambi)


----------



## penzesletti (2022 Január 26)

Kaptam FB-n egy itteni linket, de valamiért mégsem elérhető. Pedig már régóta tag vagyok itt. Igaz, jó rég' nem jártam már erre. De mégis mi lehet a gond?


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Január 26)

penzesletti írta:


> Kaptam FB-n egy itteni linket, de valamiért mégsem elérhető. Pedig már régóta tag vagyok itt. Igaz, jó rég' nem jártam már erre. De mégis mi lehet a gond?


Melyik az a link, ide tudod másolni?


----------



## kokiniko (2022 Január 28)

Nagyon koszonjuk, ez hatalmas segitseg!


----------



## kokiniko (2022 Január 28)

Esetleg valaki tudna segiteni hogy hol talalom a forumokat temak szerint?


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Január 28)

kokiniko írta:


> Esetleg valaki tudna segiteni hogy hol talalom a forumokat temak szerint?


A főoldalon.


----------



## kokiniko (2022 Január 28)

Beka Holt írta:


> A főoldalon.


Nagyon koszonom, megtalaltam!


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

20


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

19


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

18


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

17


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

16


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

15


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

14


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

13


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

12


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

11


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

10


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

9


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

8


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

7


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

6


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

5


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

4


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

3


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

2


----------



## siem (2022 Január 28)

1


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

1


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

2


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

3


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

4


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

5


----------



## stella38 (2022 Január 29)

alfa


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

6


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

7


----------



## stella38 (2022 Január 29)

béta


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

8


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

9


----------



## stella38 (2022 Január 29)

gamma


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

10


----------



## stella38 (2022 Január 29)

delta


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

11


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

12


----------



## stella38 (2022 Január 29)

epszilon


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

13


----------



## stella38 (2022 Január 29)

dzéta


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

14


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

15


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

16


----------



## stella38 (2022 Január 29)

éta


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

17


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

18


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

19


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

20


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

21


----------



## stella38 (2022 Január 29)

théta


----------



## Petra04 (2022 Január 29)

22


----------



## stella38 (2022 Január 29)

ióta


----------



## stella38 (2022 Január 29)

kappa


----------



## stella38 (2022 Január 29)

lambda


----------



## stella38 (2022 Január 29)

mű


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

sziasztok


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

Anno


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

tagja


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

voltam


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

a csoportnak


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

de egy idelye


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

nem


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

jártam


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

itt


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

újra


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

Kellett


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

regisztrálnom


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

hogy


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

ismét


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

itt lehessek


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

Ha


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

ismét


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

befogadtok


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

Sok értékes anyagom van.


----------



## Djleslei1 (2022 Január 30)

21


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

1


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

kettő


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

3


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

négy


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

nem tudom miért kerültem újra új tag státuszba


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

azt sem értem miért kér mindig új jelszavat, mikor már lecseréltem és azt elfogadta a rendszer


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

és sokszor közli, hogy valami hibát észlelt:


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

"Hoppá! Bizonyos problémákba ütköztünk."


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

remélem azért idővel minden visszakerül a helyére.


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

olyan lesz, mint korábban


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

még 10 van hátra


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

hajrá


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

most látom, hogy itt lehet grimaszolni


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

emoji?


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)




----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)




----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)




----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)




----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)




----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

csak meglesz ez


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

hajrá


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

még mindig friss hús vagyok


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

most néztem, 2015 óta tag vagyok


----------



## vygo (2022 Február 1)

Ammama írta:


> Fogyóznék...


Lehetőleg most!


----------



## vygo (2022 Február 1)

Ammama írta:


> Új vagyok


Már ha jól jönne.....


----------



## vygo (2022 Február 1)

Ammama írta:


> Semmi sem jut ma...


Gondolkozz!


----------



## vygo (2022 Február 1)

Ammama írta:


> De eszembe


Ezt ugyan sosem veszem be.


----------



## vygo (2022 Február 1)

BooBoris írta:


> most néztem, 2015 óta tag vagyok


Igen! És valószínű tagba szakadt!


----------



## vygo (2022 Február 1)

BooBoris írta:


> csak meglesz ez


----------



## vygo (2022 Február 1)

BooBoris írta:


> azt sem értem miért kér mindig új jelszavat, mikor már lecseréltem és azt elfogadta a rendszer


Jobb a "Jelszót" használni


----------



## vygo (2022 Február 1)

Kinek-kinek


----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)

1


----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)

2


----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## mevewm2 (2022 Február 3)




----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

1


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

2


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

3


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

4


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

5


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

6


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

7


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

8


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

9


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

10


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

11


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

12


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

13


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

14


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

15


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

16


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

17


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

18


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

19


----------



## Patkó Vivien (2022 Február 3)

20


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

20


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

19


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra!


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Alig varom, hogy megtaláljak pár könyvet.


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

keresem a-sandor-palotatol-a-ravatalig-teleki-pal-masodik-miniszterelnokseg


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

A csendes társ


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Holtodiglan


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Ami nem öl meg


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

A lány aki kétszer elt


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Mint az arnyek


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

A lány aki kétszer elt


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Egy meszely az fél icce


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Királyok csatája


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Kardok vihara


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Várják lakomája


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Akarom mondani Varjak lakomája


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Sárkányok tánca


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Álmodnak-e az androidok elektronikus bárányokkal?​


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Zsellérek


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

A bankar


----------



## Pocok_99 (2022 Február 6)

Asszem megvan a 20


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Csokiból mindig egy kicsivel több az elég.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Az indok, amiért néhányan csokit esznek az, hogy nem tudják, mi mást kezdhetnének vele.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

A csoki mindenre jó, kivéve a depressziót.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Egyszer volt egy homokóra figurám, de lepergett az ideje.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

A csoki kerekké teszi az életet.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Sokan felnőnek és vidámságot terjesztenek, sokan felnőnek és terebélyesednek.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

A legjobb I.Q. teszt, mikor a csokis pultnál döntést kell hoznod.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Az élet süteményében a barátok a csokidarabok.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Az élet olyan mint egy doboz csokoládé, sosem tudod előre, mit tartalmaz.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Feladnám a csokievést, de én semmit sem adok fel.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Semmi sem tesz egy vendéget népszerűbbé, mint a pontos érkezés egy doboz csokoládéval.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

A gyermekkor az a csodálatos időszak, mikor ahhoz, hogy leadj pár kilót elég megfürdeni.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

A barátság palántáját csokiba ültesd.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Az élet bizonytalan, kezdd a desszerttel!


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Az élet egyik nagy rejtélye, mikor egy 250 grammos csokitól 5 kilót hízol.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Egy tábla csoki után bárkinek megbocsátok, még a rokonaimnak is.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Csokis a tiéd vagyok.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Sosem találkoztam olyan csokival, amit ne szerettem volna.


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

A csoki nem csak reggelire van!


----------



## Szöveg (2022 Február 7)

Aki hittel diétázik, csak arra gondolhat, hogy nem eszik, amíg a templomban van.


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Híreket már olvastam az oldalon, de most mást is szeretnék.


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Mert a karod csak egy holt ág, vágd el és szaladj
Egy vonalban vannak most a szíved meg az agyad
Húsrágó, hídverő, ne sírj a versen
Én idáig jöttem, most dolgozzon a lelkem


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

A semmi ágán is megél a szív, ha elhallatszik hozzá a szomszédos ágon ülő dobbanása.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Hajat mos pénteken és szombatra megszárítja a Nap.


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Várom a tavaszt!


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

A nyarat még jobban...


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Budapest, Prága, Párizs


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Macska, bálna, kecskegida


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Fekete, zöld, bordó


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Sztrapacska, borsos tokány, milánói borda


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

József Attila, Pilinszky János, Erdős Virág


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Tiramisu, somlói galuska, túrótorta


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Jo Nesbø, Stieg Larsson, Jussi Adler-Olsen


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Esterházy Péter, Borbély Szilárd, Kollár-Klemencz László


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

George R. R. Martin, Tolkien, Frank Herbert


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Jób lázadása, Szamárköhögés, Roncsfilm


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Sörgyári capriccio, Én kis falum, Hóvirágünnep


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Angyaltrombita, nárcisz, gyöngyvirág


----------



## Adizsoci2 (2022 Február 9)

Cseresznye, görögdinnye, szabolcsi jonatán


----------



## apazsuzsi (2022 Február 9)

Keresem


----------



## apazsuzsi (2022 Február 9)

Remélem


----------



## apazsuzsi (2022 Február 9)

Most már kezdem...


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

24


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

25


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

26


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

27


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

28


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

29


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

30


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

31


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

32


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

33


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

34


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

35


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

36


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

37


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

38


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

39


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

40


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

41


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

42


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

43


----------



## Saori23 (2022 Február 10)

44


----------



## Hadnagy11 (2022 Február 10)

1


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

1


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

2


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

3


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

4


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

5


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

6


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

7


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

8


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

9


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

10


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

11


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

12


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

13


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

14


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

15


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

16


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

17


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

18


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

19


----------



## Andrea82 (2022 Február 12)

20


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

1


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

2


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

3


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

4


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

5


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

6


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

7


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

8


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

9


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

10


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

11


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

12


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

13


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

14


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

15


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

16


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

17


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

18


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

19


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Február 12)

20


----------



## Moncsi11a (2022 Február 14)

morgul írta:


> 9. Hová lettek az ezoterikus könyvek? Hová tűnt a facebook kincsesbánya csoport?


Szia! én is ezekre keresem a választ. Ha tudsz alternatívát, kérlek írd meg! Köszi: Moncsi


----------



## Attila.71 (2022 Február 15)

madárodú


----------



## Attila.71 (2022 Február 15)

fényes hímzőtű


----------



## Attila.71 (2022 Február 15)

6.


----------



## Attila.71 (2022 Február 15)

Az előzőt nem számolta a rendszer. Hmm.


----------



## Attila.71 (2022 Február 15)

Attila.71 írta:


> Az előzőt nem számolta a rendszer. Hmm.


Mégis számolta.


----------



## Attila.71 (2022 Február 15)

középre zár​


----------



## Attila.71 (2022 Február 15)

jobbra igazít​


----------



## Attila.71 (2022 Február 15)

​ gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Attila.71 (2022 Február 15)

Attila.71 írta:


> ​ gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat


Kell még néhány.


----------



## Attila.71 (2022 Február 15)

Attila.71 írta:


> Kell még néhány.


_Dőlt betű_


----------



## Attila.71 (2022 Február 15)

Hol vannak az e-könyvek?


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

Szuper az oldal!


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

Próbálok eligazodni...


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

idővel sikerülni fog


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

Olvasgatok...


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

Gyűjtögetek...


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

szükséges


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

10


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

vagy


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

20


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

hozzászólást,


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

hogy


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

végre


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

oly


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

hosszú


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

idő


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

után


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

állandó


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

tag


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

legyek. Köszi!


----------



## maszkoka (2022 Február 16)

Köszönöm a tagságot!


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

1


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

2


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

3


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

4


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

5


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

6


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

7


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

8


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

9


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

10


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

11


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

12


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

13


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

14


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

15


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

16


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

17


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

18


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

19


----------



## Jagodicsné H.B. (2022 Február 21)

20


----------



## Tanka Tünde (2022 Február 21)

1


----------



## Tanka Tünde (2022 Február 21)

2


----------



## Tanka Tünde (2022 Február 21)

3


----------



## Tanka Tünde (2022 Február 21)

4


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

3


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

4


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

5


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

6


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

7


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

8


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

9


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

10


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

11


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

12


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

13


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

14


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

15


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

16


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

17


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

18


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

19


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

20


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

3


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

2


----------



## KekDori (2022 Február 21)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

1


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

..


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

3


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

....


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

V


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

6


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

.......


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

Vlll


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

9


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

X.


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

11


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

12


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

Xlll


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

14


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

...............


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

16


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

XVll


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

18


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

19


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

XX.


----------



## Juditka84 (2022 Február 24)

XXl


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

1


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

2


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

3


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

4


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

5


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

6


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

7


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

8


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

9


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

10


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

11


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

12


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

13


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

14


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

15


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

16


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

17


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

18


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

19


----------



## Tandras84 (2022 Március 5)

20


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Március 6)

112


----------



## Kormika1977 (2022 Március 6)

1115


----------



## Zsuzsamamus (2022 Március 6)

1


----------



## Zsuzsamamus (2022 Március 6)

2


----------



## Zsuzsamamus (2022 Március 6)

2


----------



## Zsuzsamamus (2022 Március 6)

3


----------



## Bugica (2022 Március 9)

Kezdődjön


----------



## Bugica (2022 Március 9)

1,2,3....


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

1


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

2


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

3


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

4


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

5


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

6


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

7


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

8


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

9


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

10


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

11


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

12


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

13


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

14


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

15


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

16


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

17


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

18


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

19


----------



## NinaBht (2022 Március 14)

20


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

Ez


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

mennyire


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

értelmetlen


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

feltétel


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)




----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

Beírunk


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

20


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

teljesen


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

felesleges


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

[email protected]ágot


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

és


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

máris


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

állandó


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

tagok


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

leszünk.


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

Biztos, hogy ez volt az eredeti szándék?


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

És, van ennek így értelme a továbbiakban?


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 15)

A csendes tag is állandó tag...


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Március 15)

throbert írta:


> [email protected]ágot


Az állandó tagság feltétele húsz értelmes hozzászólás. Ez személytől függ mit talál értelmesnek.


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*Márki-Zay Péter a köztévében Orbánról: Gyújtogatóra ne bízzák a tűzoltást*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*Először hívták meg a köztévébe Márki-Zay Pétert, az ellenzék miniszterelnök-jelöltjét.*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*A politikus öt percet kapott összesen, amit valamennyi országos listát állító szervezet vezetőjének biztosít közmédium a kampányban.*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*Az előző választásokon is csupán erre az öt percre hívták be az ellenzéki politikusokat, ezen kívül nem adtak nekik műsoridőt, így valószínűleg ez az egyetlen dobása az M1-en Márki-Zay Péternek a választás előtt. *(majd mi dobunk még egyszer, a kocka nincs elvetve)


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*Márki-Zay Péter jelenése előtt a köztévé újra leadta Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök a keddi Békemeneten elmondott beszédét, majd az ellenzéki politikus után ismét Orbán beszédét nézhették a köztévé nézői.*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*„Köszönöm szépen, hogy lehetőséget adtak, hogy négy év alatt öt percet megszólalhasson a teljes magyar ellenzék a köztévében. Mintegy 2,5-3 millió ember képviseletében vagyok itt, és annak, hogy eddig nem jöhettünk ide, valószínűleg ugyanaz az oka, amiért Orbán Viktor nem hajlandó kiállni egy nyílt, élőben közvetített vitára: sokkal könnyebb hazudozni, rágalmazni, lejárató kampányt folytatni” – kezdte Márki-Zay Péter az öt percét, és hozzátette, hogy a lejárató műsorokból sem a gyerekei, sem az ismerősei, sem a hódmezővásárhelyiek nem ismernek rá.*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*„Hétgyermekes konzervatív családapa vagyok. Előbb voltam konzervatív, mint Orbán Viktor, amikor ő még Térdre, csuhások! felkiáltással a keresztényeket gúnyolta.*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*Amikor ő liberális volt, vagy még előbb, amikor a Kommunista Ifjúsági Szövetségben kezdte a pályáját,*


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 16)

Beka Holt írta:


> Az állandó tagság feltétele húsz értelmes hozzászólás. Ez személytől függ mit talál értelmesnek.


Az előttem levő több tucat 1-2-3-4... hozzászólásra utaltam. Az enyém ehhez képes értelmes volt, ugye? Ugye?


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*akkor én már templomba járó, élő hittel rendelkező keresztény ember voltam” – mondta az ellenzék miniszterelnök-jelöltje, aki bevallotta, hogy 2010-ig ő is Orbánt támogatta, aki akkor még harcosan Putyin-ellenes és Európa-párti volt, és aki azt ígérte akkor, hogy aki belenyúl a közösbe, annak levágják a kezét.*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*Márki-Zay kifogásolta, hogy a kormányoldal folyamatosan hazudik a háborúról. „Azt állítják a háborús uszítók, hogy mi küldenék katonákat vagy fegyvereket Ukrajnába.*


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Március 16)

throbert írta:


> Az előttem levő több tucat 1-2-3-4... hozzászólásra utaltam. Az enyém ehhez képes értelmes volt, ugye? Ugye?


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*Valószínűleg tudják Önök is, vagy ha nem, akkor a közmédia miatt nem tudhatják, hogy Orbán Viktor küld fegyvereket Ukrajnába. Most is van fegyverszállítás Magyarországon keresztül, magyar gépek részt vesznek ebben.*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*És Orbán Viktor ígérte meg Boris Johnson brit miniszterelnöknek, hogy katonai segítséget ad Ukrajnának” – mondta az ellenzéki miniszterelnök-jelölt.*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

> Gyújtogatóra ne bízzák a tűzoltást


*– hívta fel a figyelmet **Márki-Zay**, aki szerint **Orbán** 12 éve csak a háborúról beszél, ezért rá nem lehet bízni a békét.*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*„44 ezer halott. 44 ezer magyar élete bánta, hogy nem tudta kezelni a járványt.*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*Ott is háborúzott, de csak a lopásra használta ki a vakcinabeszerzést és a lélegeztetőgép-beszerzést.”*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*Felsorolta az ellenzék fő programpontjait:
*

*Eltörölnék a kötelező koronavírus-oltást,*
*európai számításhoz igazítanák és adómentéssé tennék a minimálbért,*
*négy év alatt, a „mostani bruttó fizetésük lesz a nettójuk”,*
*svájci indexálással biztosítanák nyugdíjak értékállóságát, megtartanák a 13. havi nyugdíjat is,*
*független bíróságok, amivel a devizahitelesek is nyerhetnek,*
*elszámoltatás,*
*a kórházi várólisták csökkentése,*
*megfizetnék a rendőröket, a tanárokat és az egészségügyi szakdolgozókat,*
*az euró bevezetésével és a felesleges kiadások csökkentésével megfékezik az inflációt,*
*valódi, fenntartható rezsicsökkentés*
*lakhatási támogatás a fiataloknak, hogy ne vándoroljanak ki.*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

*– Ne feledjék, csak felfelé! – zárta Márki-Zay Péter.*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

Márki-Zay Péter így várta az öt percét​„Ma szót kapok a Magyar Televízióban. Az évi 130 milliárd forintnyi közpénzből működő M1 reggel 8 órától biztosítja azt az összesen 5 percet, amelyben az Egységben Magyarországért hét szervezete megszólalhat. Listavezetőként igyekszem bölcsen gazdálkodni ezzel az öt perccel és elmondani a köztévé nézőinek azt, amit egyébként nem hallhatnak. Mert a propaganda elhallgatja előlük” – írta előzőleg Márki-Zay a Facebookon.


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

19. hozzászólásom
*Szörnyen sajnálom, hogy így ketté szakadt az ország! (Mo.)

Én csak azt tudom, érzékeltem, hogy orbánviktor az emberek legalantasabb
érzéseit korbácsolta fel pusztán a hatalmi igényei miatt!
Nevetséges a Novák Katalin államfővé választása is, a Fidesz mikor tisztelte a nőket?
Ám kollaboránsok ezek szerint ma is vannak.

De Holnap is Lesz!!!*


----------



## Nyuszi63 (2022 Március 16)

20. hozzászólásom
*BekaHolt köszönöm a segítséged, ha nem bukkanok rá eme mondatodra, talán én is 1-től 20-ig
számolgatnék.*
"Az állandó tagság feltétele húsz értelmes hozzászólás. Ez személytől függ mit talál értelmesnek."
*Remélem értelmesnek találtattam.*


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Előre a putyini úton?


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Nehéz az akcióhősök élete...


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

"A közmédia nem a politikát szolgálja, hanem a nemzetet" (MTVA)


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Nem vagyok elég bölcs, hogy okosságokat posztoljak, de szeretek olvasni, és találtam három mondatot, ami szíven ütött:
"A történelem arra tanít meg bennünket, hogy az emberiség semmit sem tanul a történelemből."
"Nem lehet megoldani problémákat ugyanazzal a gondolkodásmóddal, amivel csináltuk őket."
"Azt nem tudom, hogy a harmadik világháborút mivel fogják megvívni, de azt biztosan tudom, hogy a negyediket, botokkal és kövekkel."
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Kedves Fiatalok, Kedves Diákok!
Tanuljátok meg és tanuljatok a történelemből, ha nem akartok ti is átélni egy háborút!


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

ÁLHÍR!
Völner Pál egy borítékban kapja meg a végkielégítését a FIDESZ-től.


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Az ellentmondás fogalma.
Gyakran elhangzik a kérdés, amikor két ember ellentmond egymásnak, hogy kinek van igaza?
Első eset:
Tegyük fel, hogy a két ember állít valamit egy dologról. Amennyiben az egyik állítás igaz, és a másik ennek ellentmond, az csak hamis lehet. Vagyis van egy igazmondó és van egy hazug.
Példa:
1. A hó fehér. (igaz)
2. A hó piros. (hamis)
Vagyis, ha az igaz állításnak ellentmondunk, akkor nem mondunk igazat.
Második eset:
Ugyanaz a két ember állít valamit egy dologról. Amennyiben az egyik állítás hamis, a másik pedig ennek ellentmond, akkor a másik állítás lehet igaz, de lehet hamis is.
Példa:
1. A hó piros. (hamis)
2. A hó zöld. (hamis)
Vagyis ha a hamis állításnak ellentmondunk, attól még nem biztos, hogy igazat mondunk.
Összefoglalva: Ha két személye ellentmond egymásnak, akkor az egyik igazat mond, a másik hazudik, vagy mindketten hazudnak.
FIGYELEM! Ez a politikusokra is igaz!


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Szeretem, ha
- lenéznek,
- semmibe vesznek,
- megfenyegetnek,
- megaláznak,
- nem fizetnek meg,
- kigúnyolnak,
ezért a Fideszre szavazok. (Egy mazohista tanár)


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

ÁLHÍR
Állítólag, egyszer régen, egy fideszes politikus valahol, valakitől, valamiért bocsánatot kért.


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Miért vagyok szomorú?
Mert Magyarország kormánya többre tart egy NB III-as focistát, mint egy tanárt.
Inkább épít öt stadiont, mint egy tornatermet.
Az oktatás költségeit felesleges kiadásnak tekinti.
A lehető legalkalmatlanabb emberre bízza az oktatás irányítását.
A jelen ifjűságának elhazudja a múltját és ellehetetleníti a jövőjét.


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Ha nem kaptok meggyes pitét, szaloncukrot, forró lángost,
Tiszta ruhát, meleg otthont, puha ágyat és kisvánkost,
Ha nincs elég lángolt kolbász, májas hurka, disznótoros,
Mindezekért a felelős nem lehet más, csakis Soros.


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Ha zeng az ég, süvölt a szél, eső esik, vihar tombol,
Esik a hó, lefagy az út, dugó van vagy árvíz rombol,
Ha süt a nap, száraz a föld, rossz a termés, minden poros,
Mindezekért a felelős nem lehet más, csakis Soros.


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Hogyha nő a benzin ára, és a forint inflálódik,
Ha a cukor a teában kicsit lassabban oldódik,
Ha a gatyának az öve a pocakon már túl szoros
Mindezekért a felelős nem lehet más, csakis Soros.


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

"Nehéz időkben a bölcsek hidakat építenek, míg az ostobák falakat emelnek." (Fekete párduc című filmből)


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Bár az erdő zsugorodott, a fák továbbra is a fejszére szavaztak, mert a nyele fából volt, s azt hitték, hogy közülük való...


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Illyés Gyula
EGY MONDAT A ZSARNOKSÁGRÓL
Hol zsarnokság van,
ott zsarnokság van
nemcsak a bíró hűvös
ítéletében: bűnös!
ott zsarnokság van
nemcsak a talpraálltan
harsogott éljenekben,
hurrákban, énekekben,
hol zsarnokság van,
ott zsarnokság van
nemcsak az ernyedetlen
tapsoló tenyerekben,
kürtben, az operában,
épp oly hazug-harsányan
zengő szoborkövekben,
színekben, képteremben,
nemcsak a szögesdrótban,
nemcsak a könyvsorokban
szögesdrótnál jobban
butító szólamokban;
mert zsarnokság szól
lázból, harangozásból,
a papból, kinek gyónol,
a prédikációból,
templom, parlament, kínpad:
megannyi színpad;
néznél, de csak azt látod,
mit ő eléd varázsolt,
s nem érzed már, mi élni,
hús és kenyér mi,
mi szeretni, kívánni,
karod kitárni,
hol zsarnokság van,
mindenki szem a láncban;
belőled bűzlik, árad,
magad is zsarnokság vagy;


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Egyre nehezebb fenntartanunk a kormányt azon az életnívón, amihez hozzászokott. (Internetgraffiti)


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Soha ne higgy el semmit senkinek, még nekem sem!
Ellenőrizd, győződj meg róla, és a hitet váltsa fel a tudás!
BUDDHA


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Nem az teszi az embert sikeressé, amit megszerez, hanem az, hogy mit kezd azzal, amit sikerült megszereznie.


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Alternatív iskolák
Erről jut eszembe…
A bolhák idomítása nagyon egyszerű. Tegyük bele a bolhákat egy befőttesüvegbe és zárjuk rá a tetejét. A bolhák – alaptermészetüket követve – ugrálnak. Igen ám, de a tető miatt minden ugrásnál beverik a fejüket. Így aztán egyre kisebbeket ugranak. Végül már csak akkorát ugranak, hogy ne érjék el a tetőt.
Ekkor levehetjük az üveg tetejét, és – lássunk csodát – a bolhák nem ugranak ki az üvegből. Nem azért, mert nem képesek rá, hanem azért, mert rászokott, hogy csak a fedélig ugorjon.
Mi lehet a tető? A negatív környezet? A „jó” szándékú ismerősök? Jogszabályok? Politikusok? Nem tudom. Talán ti tudjátok…


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

Nem vagyok elég okos ahhoz, hogy megmondjam mit kellene tanítani ma az iskolában, vagy a világban. Csak azt tudom, hogy minél kevesebbet tudunk magunkról vagy a világ működéséről, minél kevesebb időt fordítunk gondolkodásra, annál könnyebb minket befolyásolni, irányítani, manipulálni. Ha rajtam múlna, elmondanám, mi fán terem a kulturális tőke, beszélnék az önismeret és az énkép fontosságáról, arról, hogy miért kellenek a célok, miért kellene megtanulni kommunikálni, fejleszteni a kreativitásunkat. Beszélnék arról, hogy mi az a proaktivitás és tanítanék pénzügyi intelligenciát, De elsősorban megtanítanám a diákokat hatékonyan tanulni. De mivel nem vagyok elég okos, így megtanítom a szinusz tételt...


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 17)

22.
A fiatalok 50%-a optimistán tekint a jövőre. A másik felének nincs pénze drogokra.


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 17)

A kreyd fivérek


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 18)

„Egy problémákkal teli világban légy a megoldás!”


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 18)

"Aki a legkevesebbet fizeti az alkalmazottaknak, a legkevesebbet kapja tőlük is”


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 18)

Melyik a nemdohányzó mentőcsónak?


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 18)

A súlytalanság állapotában folyamatos edzésre van szükség a csontsűrűség és az izomtömeg megtartásához


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 18)

A gyűjtő


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 18)

Ádám álmai


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 18)

Szerencsi Éva


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 18)

Sullivan


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 18)

CNC


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 18)

Rammstein


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 18)

Ska-p


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 18)

Modena


----------



## darkike (2022 Március 18)

„Mindenki tudja, hogy bizonyos dolgokat nem lehet megvalósítani, mígnem jön valaki, aki erről nem tud, és megvalósítja.” – Albert Einstein


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Március 18)

Nyuszi63 írta:


> *Valószínűleg tudják Önök is, vagy ha nem, akkor a közmédia miatt nem tudhatják, hogy Orbán Viktor küld fegyvereket Ukrajnába. Most is van fegyverszállítás Magyarországon keresztül, magyar gépek részt vesznek ebben.*


Magyarországon keresztül van fegyver szállítás, de nem közvetlenül Ukrajnába hanem egy másik Eus vagy NATO tagállamba. A magyar kormány pedig nem küld semmit. Én legalábbis így tudom.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Március 18)

Az embernek csak az arca ismerhető, de az arca nem ő. Ő az arca mögött van. Láthatatlan. 

(Gárdonyi Géza, Láthatatlan ember)


----------



## throbert (2022 Március 18)

Igen, most már látom, hogy ha kútba kiabálás is, posztolhattam volna első 20 kommentként (ha már muszáj) néhány Pilinszky vagy Petri verset is. (Tippecske a többieknek  )


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

throbert írta:


> Igen, most már látom, hogy ha kútba kiabálás is, posztolhattam volna első 20 kommentként (ha már muszáj) néhány Pilinszky vagy Petri verset is. (Tippecske a többieknek  )


Köszi a tippet.


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

A vers nem most íródott, pedig olyan, mintha... . Döbbenet! A szerzője 1886-1946-ig élt. 

Pável Ágoston

Annyit beszélnek máma gyűlöletről
Annyit beszélnek máma gyűlöletről.
Mondják: a gyűlölet:
csak kötelesség önmagunk iránt.
Önvédelem,
lét- s fajfenntartó érzésáradás.
Nevezik Szentnek,
ösztönös életakarásnak,
haláltmegváltó bűvös csodaszernek,
és "szent" önkívületben
lobogtatják az irtózatos csóvát.

E fonnyadó, kialvó bolygón
mindenki gyűlöl valamit,
mindenki gyűlöl valakit.
Tengerként hömpölyög a gyűlölet köröttünk,
s a szánkig érő véres áradatban
iránytű nélkül, mint hajótöröttek,
fuldoklunk, vergölődünk.
És nincs Noéja ez új vízözönnek.
Noéja nincs, bárkája nincs,
bárkája nincs egy boldogabb, vidámabb,
fehérebb emberfaj számára.
És nincsen Ararát!
Az emberordas
süket a szeretet szavára,
s a gyűlölettel edzi agyarát.

Siralomvölgye ez a föld?
S mi tette azzá?
A Káin-örökség sátángarasa;
agyarkodás, acsarkodás
apák, fiúk és nemzetek között,
e földi Bábel sok csodája,
ezernyi nyelve és bálványa közt.
A Bábel alján sután őgyelegve
- pusztába tévedt bús zarándok -
csodálkozó, riadt szemekkel
csak elnézem a nyüzsgő hadivásárt.
Haragos öklök lendülnek felém,
tarajos nyelvek lázadnak reám,
s én dermedt szívvel, zakatoló aggyal,
megvert kuvaszként tovakullogok
a megbomlott, a százcsodájú
és ezerrémű új Bábel alól.

-
Uram! ha megváltozott őstörvényed,
s ha már a gyűlölet is üdvözít:
bocsáss meg Te gyarló szolgádnak,
hogy szeretettel néz minden teremtett lényre!

Az emberek meg nem bocsátanak.

Forrás: www.eternus.hu - Pável Ágoston versek


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

"A szeretet nem fogy el sosem,
A szeretet átvisz az életen.
Mindent elhisz és remél,
A szeretet mindennél többet ér."


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

Ezt is érdemes elolvasni!





__





Aranyosi Ervin: Ünnep és rontás (Március 15-ére) | Aranyosi Ervin versei






versek.aranyosiervin.com


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

__





Aranyosi Ervin: A szeretet nem öregszik (egy öreg kutya vallomása) | Aranyosi Ervin versei






versek.aranyosiervin.com


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

__





Aranyosi Ervin: Küldj egy kis szeretet | Aranyosi Ervin versei






versek.aranyosiervin.com


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

Aranyosi Ervin: Ébredjetek MAGYAROK!
(részlet)

"Ébredjetek fel végre MAGYAROK!
Egy szebb világban élni akarjatok!
Hol emberség, szeretet, béke van,
hol büszkén élhetünk mindannyian!

Mert nem mehet az élet így tovább,
élők vagyunk és nem is ostobák!
Ki nem lát még, nyissuk fel szemüket,
hogy a jó szóra ne legyen süket!"


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

__





Aranyosi Ervin: Újjászületésünk! | Aranyosi Ervin versei






versek.aranyosiervin.com


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

"A háborút nem népek vívják!"




__





Aranyosi Ervin: A háborút nem népek vívják! | Aranyosi Ervin versei






versek.aranyosiervin.com


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

Idézet innen: http://versek.aranyosiervin.com/sza...taj/aranyosi-ervin-isten-aldja-meg-a-magyart/

"S kik a hazát bitorolták,
széjjel szórták összes kincsét,
takarodjanak pokolra,
ne lopják el, ami nincs még!
……..
Isten áldja meg a magyart,
legyen hite, békét élve,
kapjuk vissza szép hazánkat,
összefogva, révbe érve!"


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

Aranyosi Ervin: Jövőt érő tennivalónk
(részlet)

„Hadd váljon valóra őseinknek álma,
álljunk a sarkunkra végre-valahára!
Igazság és béke legyen jog alapja,
boldoguljon népünk apraja és nagyja!
Vegyük vissza jussunk, amit eloroztak,
s töröljük a törvényt, mit ellenünk hoztak!
Adjuk a hazánkat népének kezébe,
s ne engedjünk tolvajt többé közelébe!”


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

Aranyosi Ervin: Felemelni nemzetünket
(részlet)

„Félelmektől elgyötörten
nő ma fel egy nemzedék,
porrá zúzva, összetörten
mégsem mondjuk: – Most ELÉG!
………
Nem a megoldást keressük,
folyton csak siránkozunk,
hogy még most magunk lehessünk,
rossz döntéseket hozunk.

A hatalom teszi dolgát,
dörzsöli a tenyerét,
gyűjti holnapra valóját,
s cipőjét törli beléd!”


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

Aranyosi Ervin: Bárányok hallgatnak
(részlet)

„Bárányok hallgatnak,
némán bólogatnak,
a vezérkos nyomán
szép sorban haladnak.
Nem is gondolkodnak,
csak mennek utána:
– Mert, ha gondolkodnék,
a főnök utálna!”


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

Andras Rehling írta:


> Illyés Gyula
> EGY MONDAT A ZSARNOKSÁGRÓL
> Hol zsarnokság van,
> ott zsarnokság van
> ...


Aranyosi Ervin: Bárányok hallgatnak
(részlet)

„Bárányok hallgatnak,
némán bólogatnak,
a vezérkos nyomán
szép sorban haladnak.
Nem is gondolkodnak,
csak mennek utána:
– Mert, ha gondolkodnék,
a főnök utálna!”


----------



## Mimi7 (2022 Március 18)

Andras Rehling írta:


> Bár az erdő zsugorodott, a fák továbbra is a fejszére szavaztak, mert a nyele fából volt, s azt hitték, hogy közülük való...


Aranyosi Ervin: Felemelni nemzetünket
(részlet)

„Félelmektől elgyötörten
nő ma fel egy nemzedék,
porrá zúzva, összetörten
mégsem mondjuk: – Most ELÉG!
………
Nem a megoldást keressük,
folyton csak siránkozunk,
hogy még most magunk lehessünk,
rossz döntéseket hozunk.

A hatalom teszi dolgát,
dörzsöli a tenyerét,
gyűjti holnapra valóját,
s cipőjét törli beléd!”


----------



## nyulka21 (2022 Március 21)

Na akkor a maradékot itt összekotrom


----------



## nyulka21 (2022 Március 21)

1


----------



## nyulka21 (2022 Március 21)

2


----------



## nyulka21 (2022 Március 21)

3


----------



## nyulka21 (2022 Március 21)

4


----------



## nyulka21 (2022 Március 21)

5


----------



## nyulka21 (2022 Március 21)

6


----------



## nyulka21 (2022 Március 21)

7


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

100


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

200


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

300


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

400


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

500


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

600


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

700


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

800


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

900


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

1000


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

10


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

20


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

30


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

40


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

50


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

60


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

70


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

80


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

90


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

100


----------



## 555andicat (2022 Március 23)

100100


----------



## TomPapa (Kóbor Tamás) (2022 Március 24)

Andras Rehling írta:


> Bár az erdő zsugorodott, a fák továbbra is a fejszére szavaztak, mert a nyele fából volt, s azt hitték, hogy közülük való...


Én meg szeretném tudni kitől származik ez a mondás mert én is felhasználtam egy videómba ami a facebookon is fent van


----------



## Andras Rehling (2022 Március 24)

TomPapa (Kóbor Tamás) írta:


> Én meg szeretném tudni kitől származik ez a mondás mert én is felhasználtam egy videómba ami a facebookon is fent van


Szintén a neten találtam, és többen is idézték már, de mindenhol a szerzőnéll az "ismeretlen" megjelölés volt.


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

Kedves Admin!
Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek topichoz.


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)




----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)




----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)




----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

A példamutatás nem a legfontosabb dolog, amivel másokat befolyásolhatunk - hanem az egyetlen. - Albert Schweitzer​


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

*Az ember akkor hibázik a legtöbbet, amikor azt akarja bizonyítani, milyen tökéletes. - Hans-Jürgen Quadbeck-Sieger*


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

Amit érdemes csinálni, azt érdemes jól csinálni! - Lord Chesterfield​


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

Ha teljes sötétség vesz körül, nem tehetsz mást, mint ülsz és vársz, hogy a szemed hozzászokjon. - Murakami Haruki​


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

Vagy előre lépsz egyet a növekedés irányába, vagy hátrafelé a biztonságba. - Abraham Maslow​


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

A sikernek csak akkor van értéke és akkor élvezhető, ha a magunkénak érezzük. - Michelle Obama​


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

Soha ne hagyd, hogy olyan ember mondjon neked nemet, akinek nincs elég hatalma igent mondani. - Eleanor Roosevelt​


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

A legnagyobb önbizalmat úgy lehet elérni, hogy tudatosan ugrom bele olyan kihívásokba, amelyektől félek. - Csernus Imre​https://www.hrportal.hu/c/a-legnagy...a-amelyektol-felek-csernus-imre-20160302.html


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

Ha nem tudod megváltoztatni a sorsod, változtasd meg a hozzáállásod. - Amy Tan​


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

Amely munka nem ér rá, az is ráér. Ez bizton kiderül, amikor nem csináljuk meg, és mégsem dől össze a világ. - Lackfi János​


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

Bárki, aki abbahagyja a tanulást megvénül. (...) Bárki, aki folyamatosan tanul fiatal maradhat. - Henry Ford​https://www.hrportal.hu/c/barki-aki...anul-fiatal-maradhat-henry-ford-20160212.html


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

Egy problémát nem lehet megoldani a tudatosságnak azon a szintjén, amely magát a problémát megteremtette. - Albert Einstein​


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

Az, ahogyan másokat jellemzünk, többet mond rólunk, mint azokról, akiket jellemzünk. - Claude Houghton​


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

Bikákról beszélni nem ugyanaz, mint bent lenni az arénában. - spanyol közmondás​


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)

A tétlenség rozsdája többet árt, mint a munka általi kopás - régi indián mondás​


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Március 27)




----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

látni, hallani
óriási ajándék
észre sem veszed

Forrás: 3sor.hu - haiku versek


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*lábam előtt ült
egy madár, majd felröppent -
Nehezebb lettem.*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*orgóajtó áll
a sivatagban. Aki
kikerüli: nincs*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*minden veszteség
fájdalombacsomagolt
megkönnyebbülés*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*Szórakozottan
másvalaki arcával
Mosolyodtam el.*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*mire megtanulsz
énekelni, dalod már
rég nem arról szól*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*Ne adj igazat.
Neked túlsokba kerül;
nekem meg épp van.*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*(milyen érvényes
lett arcom: két tenyered
zárójelében!*​


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*fölkereslek, hogy
ne kelljen rádöbbenned:
magamrahagytál*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*segíts mindennek
olyannak lennie, mint
amilyen úgyis*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*itt ülök én és
gondolataim se száll-
nak sehová se*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*Amikor szívem
gyáva és agyam lusta:
véleményem van.*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*még az sem kizárt,
hogy a céltábla nyilad
útjába kerül*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*Talán hozzá se
nyúlj. Csak nézd és nézd, míg csak
gyönyörű nem lesz.*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*Egyik sem vagyok.
Sem üllő, se kalapács:
-Talán: a csengés.*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*nekem muszáj volt
megtanulnom röpülni:
futni nem tudok*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*Egy pille illeg
hajóm orrán: bámulom:
most ő kormányoz.*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*Szabadság az, ha
megválaszthatom: kitől
és mitől függjek.*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*ébredni alszom;
lefeküdni kelek föl:
napmintnapmintnap*


----------



## mbeachkey (2022 Március 28)

*Magamra szólok,
hogy nem helyes ennyiszer
magamra szólnom.*


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

1


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

2


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

3


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

4


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

5


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

6


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

7


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

8


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

9


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

10


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

11


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

12


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

13


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

14


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

15


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

16


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

17


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

18


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

19


----------



## miklosandi (2022 Március 30)

20


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

Márai Sándor:
Mennyből az angyal
MENNYBŐL AZ ANGYAL – MENJ SIETVE
Az üszkös, fagyos Budapestre.
Oda, ahol az orosz tankok
Között hallgatnak a harangok.
Ahol nem csillog a karácsony.
Nincsen aranydió a fákon,
Nincs más, csak fagy, didergés, éhség.
Mondd el nekik, úgy, hogy megértsék.
Szólj hangosan az éjszakából:
Angyal, vigyél hírt a csodáról.

Csattogtasd szaporán a szárnyad,
Repülj, suhogj, mert nagyon várnak.
Ne beszélj nekik a világról,
Ahol most gyertyafény világol,
Meleg házakban terül asztal,
A pap ékes szóval vigasztal,
Selyempapír zizeg, ajándék,
Bölcs szó fontolgat, okos szándék.
Csillagszóró villog a fákról:
Angyal, te beszélj a csodáról.

Mondd el, mert ez világ csodája:
Egy szegény nép karácsonyfája
A Csendes Éjben égni kezdett –
És sokan vetnek most keresztet.
Földrészek népe nézi, nézi,
Egyik érti, másik nem érti.
Fejük csóválják, sok ez, soknak.
Imádkoznak vagy iszonyodnak,
Mert más lóg a fán, nem cukorkák:
Népek Krisztusa, Magyarország.

És elmegy sok ember előtte:
A Katona, ki szíven döfte,
A Farizeus, ki eladta,
Aki háromszor megtagadta.
Vele mártott kezet a tálba,
Harminc ezüstpénzért kínálta
S amíg gyalázta, verte, szidta:
Testét ette és vérét itta –
Most áll és bámul a sok ember,
De szólni Hozzá senki nem mer.

Mert Ő sem szól már, nem is vádol,
Néz, mint Krisztus a keresztfáról.
Különös ez a karácsonyfa,
Ördög hozta, vagy Angyal hozta –
Kik köntösére kockát vetnek,
Nem tudják, mit is cselekesznek,
Csak orrontják, nyínak, gyanítják
Ennek az éjszakának a titkát,
Mert ez nagyon furcsa karácsony:
A magyar nép lóg most a fákon.

És a világ beszél csodáról,
Papok papolnak bátorságról.
Az államférfi parentálja,
Megáldja a szentséges pápa.
És minden rendű népek, rendek
Kérdik, hogy ez mivégre kellett.
Mért nem pusztult ki, ahogy kérték?
Mért nem várta csendben a végét?
Miért, hogy meghasadt az égbolt,
Mert egy nép azt mondta: „Elég volt.”

Nem érti ezt az a sok ember,
Mi áradt itt meg, mint a tenger?
Miért remegtek világrendek?
Egy nép kiáltott. Aztán csend lett.
De most sokan kérdik: mi történt?
Ki tett itt csontból, húsból törvényt?
És kérdik, egyre többen kérdik,
Hebegve, mert végképp nem értik –
Ők, akik örökségbe kapták –:
Ilyen nagy dolog a Szabadság?

Angyal, vidd meg a hírt az égből,
Mindig új élet lesz a vérből.
Találkoztak ők már néhányszor
– A költő, a szamár, s a pásztor –
Az alomban, a jászol mellett,
Ha az Élet elevent ellett,
A Csodát most is ők vigyázzák,
Leheletükkel állnak strázsát,
Mert Csillag ég, hasad a hajnal,
Mondd meg nekik, –
mennyből az angyal

New York, 1956.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

6.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

7.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

8


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

9.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

10.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

11.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

12.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

13.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

14.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

15.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

16.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

17


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

18.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

19.


----------



## Álmos Derzsi (2022 Április 6)

És végül az utolsó, 20.


----------



## Luptaka (2022 Április 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


A választ kell adni


----------



## Luptaka (2022 Április 7)

Álmos Derzsi írta:


> 19.


90


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Koszi


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

“A társalgás művészete csak jó könyvek olvasása által sajátítható el.”


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

“Egy bolondokkal megrakott hajó talán úszhat egy ideig a szélre bízva magát; de saját végzete felé úszik, éppen azért, mert ezt a bolondok nem hiszik.”


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Tündérpompájú éji tájon
Felkél az ezüst holdvilág;
Összhang a föld, egy édes álom...
Jó éjszakát!


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

A gyermek nevetése az otthon fényessége.


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Az élet szép, de élni tudni kell, az élet egy harc és benne győzni kell!


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Az élet néha olyan, mint egy pókerjátszma: az ember akkor is nyerhet a végén, ha rossz lapokat osztottak neki.


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Húsvét hétfő reggelén mosolyog az ég is, 
Adjatok egy fél decit, mosolygok majd én is.


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Álmomban egy tündér
Elvitt egy szép kertbe:
Aranyágon aranyvirág
Hajladozott benne;
Kelyhén szép harmatot
Nem láttam gyöngyözni,
Aranyágon arany virág,
Meg szabad öntözni?


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Tíz kicsi néger - “Az őrült mindig előnyben van. Kétszer olyan agyafúrt, mint egy normális ember.”


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Van döntési lehetőségünk: dönthetünk úgy, hogy arra figyelünk oda, amit elveszítettünk, vagy pedig arra, amink még megvan.


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Ahol pénz az isten, holtak ott a lelkek,
a földi pokolban sosem ünnepelnek.
Örök a sötétség, nincsen fény, csak árnyék,
betegség és közöny, mindaz, ami vár még...

Mert a szeretetet nem pótolja semmi.
Ne hidd, hogy anélkül tudnál gazdag lenni!
Üres lenne szíved, meghalna a lelked,
csak azok gazdagok, kik szívből szeretnek.


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Ciklámen
cirkuszban
cafrangos
Cirmoska
citromfán
cinkével
cudarul civakodik.


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Azt mondták a hatalmasok: akinek a hat alma sok, az már ahhoz hatalmas ok, hogy ne legyen hatalma sok!


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Zabra zebra
zsebre zabra
habra rebbents,
hebrents babra
ugra-bugra, zsupsz a sutra,
pulyka húzta pudva, dudva,
lukba rúgva fúlt a kútba.


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Csóri csiga csalán csúcsán cselleng, csalán csúcsát csipegetve leng fent.
De a csalán nem tűrte, s csóri csiga csupasz csápját megcsípte.


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Jamaika a jamaikaiaké.


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Egy icike-picike pocok pocakon pöckölt egy másik icike-picike pockot, mire a pocakon pöckölt icike-picike pocok is jól pocakon pöckölte az őt pocakon pöckölő icike-picike pockot.


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 9)

Azt mondod, bántott az élet,
Én azt mondom: örülj, hogy éled!
Minden fájdalom, öröm azért van,
hogy magadból többet megérthess.


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 10)

Biciklivel érkeztem,
40 métert fékeztem.
Józsi vagyok, szép és laza,
Locsoljak vagy húzzak haza?


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 10)

Egy indiai hercegnő az apjától kapott gyűrűvel felkeresett egy bölcset, azzal a kéréssel, hogy olyan bölcsességet véssen a gyűrűbe, amely a szomorú napokon vigasztalja, a nehéz helyzetekben bátorítja, a boldog időszakokban óvatosságra inti. Amikor visszakapta a gyűrűt, egyetlen szót talált rajta: “ELMÚLIK”


----------



## Emily_Book (2022 Április 10)

Az egér egy lyukból nézi a parasztot és a parasztasszonyt, amint egy csomagot bont fel. Elszörnyülködve látja, hogy egérfogó van benne. Kiszalad az udvarra, és kiabál:
– Egérfogó, egérfogó!
A tyúk ránéz, és azt mondja:
– Tudom, hogy nagyon félsz, de nekem nincs mitől félnem.
Az egér a disznóhoz szalad. A disznó röfög egy kicsit, és azt mondja:
– Sajnálom, ez rám nem vonatkozik, de imádkozni fogok érted.
Az egér a tehénhez menekül. A tehén elbőgi magát:
– Egérke, sajnálom, de nem az én bőrömről van szó!
Az egér lehajtott fejjel tér haza. Még azon az éjszakán a házban nagy zajjal lecsapódott az egérfogó. A parasztasszony sietett megnézni, mit fogott az egérfogó. A sötétben nem vette észre, hogy mérges kígyó esett a csapdába, és az állat megmarta a lábát.
A paraszt bevitte a kórházba a feleségét. Nemsokára hazaengedték, de még mindig lázas volt. A paraszt tyúkot vágott és erőlevest készített az asszonynak, de szenvedése nem múlt el.
Jöttek a barátok, egész nap ápolták, gondoskodtak róla. A paraszt disznót vágott, hogy legyen mit enni, de semmi sem segített, az asszony meghalt. A temetésre sokan eljöttek. A paraszt tehenet vágott, hogy legyen elég ennivaló a halotti toron.
Az egér szomorúan nézte végig a halotti tort.
___________
Tanulság:
Ha megtudod, hogy valakinek problémája van, és azt gondolod, hogy ez téged nem érint – gondolkodj el. Mindannyian ugyanazon az úton haladunk, amelynek neve: ÉLET. Minden ember és minden esemény az élet képzeletbeli szőttesének egy-egy fonala…


----------



## jonijóker (2022 Április 16)

20


----------



## jonijóker (2022 Április 16)

Emily_Book írta:


> Egy indiai hercegnő az apjától kapott gyűrűvel felkeresett egy bölcset, azzal a kéréssel, hogy olyan bölcsességet véssen a gyűrűbe, amely a szomorú napokon vigasztalja, a nehéz helyzetekben bátorítja, a boldog időszakokban óvatosságra inti. Amikor visszakapta a gyűrűt, egyetlen szót talált rajta: “ELMÚLIK”


Ez egy szép történet!


----------



## Ketron25 (2022 Április 18)

3


----------



## nyuleo (2022 Április 22)




----------



## Tóth Szilvia67 (2022 Április 23)

2


----------



## Tóth Szilvia67 (2022 Április 23)




----------



## Tóth Szilvia67 (2022 Április 23)




----------



## RViktoria (2022 Április 25)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)




----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)




----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)




----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)




----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)




----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

Kopogtass be önmagadon, ahogy egy ajtón,
s haladj önmagadon, ahogy egy egyenes úton.
Mert ha azon az úton haladsz, nem tévedhetsz el,
s amit önmagadnak megnyitsz, megnyílik.

Sue Monk Kidd


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

Minden madár, kicsi tücsök
Örömét zengi...
Legyek egyszer én is boldog,
Ne zavarjon senki!...

Dsida Jenő


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

Itt a tavasz, tudod-e?
leheletét érzed-e?
Virágszájjal rád nevet
virágszagú kikelet.

Gazdag Erzsi


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

A nagy természet
Miként ragyog.
A nap mi fényt vet!
Mily illatok!

Föld, ág rakodtan
Szines virággal,
Minden bokorban
Ezer madárdal.

Ezer kiáltás
Visszhangra vár:
"Ó, föld, ó áldás,
Ó, napsugár!"

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

Álomban enyém vagy​A boldogságunk némán meghúzódott
És mi is hallgattunk a titkolódzó csöndben.
Kályhánk lángja is örömmel lobogott
S ajkunkat a szerelem szárazra perzselte.
A komoly falióra se mormogott
S meghökkentek akkor a büszke, fehér falak …

Álomban mindig egészen enyém vagy.
S hiszem fönn is néha, hogy megcsókoltalak.


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

Egyszerű vers​Mikor már minden sötét és felszakad köröttünk lilán az ég, akkor
szeretném látni a szemedet.
Mikor látlak, csak a szemedet nézem és szeretném megcsókolni
kezedet merészen.
Szeretném megcsókolni s mikor ott vagyok Melletted, tudom, hogy
nem fogom megcsókolni a kezedet.


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

Várlak​Egyre várlak. Harmatos a gyep,
Nagy fák is várnak büszke terebéllyel.
Rideg vagyok és reszketeg is néha,
Egyedül olyan borzongós az éjjel.
Ha jönnél, elsimulna köröttünk a rét
És csend volna. Nagy csend.
De hallanánk titkos éjjeli zenét,
A szívünk muzsikálna ajkainkon
És beolvadnánk lassan, pirosan,
Illatos oltáron égve
A végtelenségbe.


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

Szerelmes kiszólás​Kegyetlen bánat marja meg szivét,
Mosolygó, mély szemét apassza, törje,
Dús bronzhaját a vágy cibálja szét,
Lelkét sorvasztó forróság gyötörje,
Ajkát a kín harapja össze, még
Imás, kulcsolt kezét is ejtse ölbe!
Magányos éj gázolja át eszét
És jajgató szerelmi őrületben
Az én nevem sikítsa vad beszéd:
Ó, hívjon akkor, hívjon engem, engem!


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

Májusi ének​Örök reménység istenajka csókol
Keserű számra, Ember, égi dalt:
Nagy, szűz virág a roskadozó lombból
S Világbékesség szívedből kihajt
És szeretettel, illatával hódol
Világszabadság, tavasz, téli rajt,
Undok lélek-fagyot feledve, Ember
Rácsókolom magam kezedre rajt,
Kérgén lihegjek Világszerelemmel,
Mert a Békesség egyszer csak kihajt.
Ó halleluja, Május a szivekben,
Hozsánna, nékem ezt kell énekelnem:
Az Isten legszebb gondolata lelkem!


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

*Áprily Lajos: Ajánlás verse.*


Ne haragudj. A rét deres volt,
a havasok nagyon lilák,
s az erdő óriás vörös folt,
ne haragudj: nem volt virág.


De puszta kézzel mégse jöttem:
hol a halál nagyon zenél,
sziromtalan csokrot kötöttem,
piros bogyó, piros levél.


S most add a lelked: karcsu váza,
mely őrzi még a nyár borát –
s a hervadás vörös varázsa
most ráborítja bíborát.


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

*Áprily Lajos: Március című verse.*


A nap tüze, látod,
a fürge diákot
a hegyre kicsalta: a csúcsra kiállt.
Csengve, nevetve
kibuggyan a kedve
s egy ős evoét a fénybe kiált.


Régi, kiszáradt
tó vize árad,
néma kutakban a víz kibuzog.
Zeng a picinyke
szénfejű cinke
víg dithyrambusa: dactilusok.


Selymit a barka
már kitakarta,
sárga virágját bontja a som.
Fut, fut az áram
a déli sugárban
s hökken a hó a hideg havason.


Barna patakja
napra kacagva
a lomha Marosba csengve siet.
Zeng a csatorna,
zeng a hegy orma,
s zeng – ugye zeng, ugye zeng a szíved?


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

Móra Ferenc : Anyának​ 
Álmomban az éjszaka
aranykertben jártam.
Aranykertben aranyfán
aranyrigót láttam.
Aranyrigó énekét
a szívembe zártam.


Ahány levél lengedez
szélringatta ágon,
ahány harmatcsepp ragyog
fűszálon, virágon
Édesanyám, fejedre
annyi áldás szálljon.


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

Fazekas Anna: Köszöntő​ 
Hajnaltájban napra vártam,
hűs harmatban térdig jártam,
szellő szárnyát bontogatta,
szöghajamat fölborzolta.


Hajnaltájban rétre mentem,
harmatcseppet szedegettem,
pohárkába gyűjtögettem,
nefelejcset beletettem.


Hazamentem, elpirultam,
édesanyám mellé bújtam,
egy szó sem jött a nyelvemre,
könnyem hullt a nefelejcsre.


Édesanyám megértette,
kicsi lányát ölbe vette,
sűrű könnyem lecsókolta,
kedve szóval, lágyan mondta:


„Be szép verset mondtál, lelkem,
be jó is vagy, kicsi szentem!-
S nyakam köré fonva karját
ünnepeltük anyák napját.


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

Károlyi Amy: Nagyon kis fiúk dala​ 
Anya kezét fogni jó,
száraz és meleg.
Kerül árok és gödör,
ha vele megyek.


Anya kezét fogni jó,
hogyha kutya jön,
anya kicsit mosolyog,
a kutya köszön.


Anya kezét fogni jó,
hogyha hull a hó.
Egy szavára elkerül
minden hógolyó.


Kék köténye az öböl,
én meg a hajó.
Hajózik a képzelet,
alszik a hajó.


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

Tordon Ákos: Anyák napi mondóka​ 
Anyukám, anyukám, találd ki,
Hogy az én nagy kincsem ugyan ki?
Ki más is lehetne, ha nem te.
Ültess hát, gyorsan az öledbe.


----------



## Esther36 (2022 Április 27)

Osvát Erzsébet: Meséltél és meséltél​ 
Velem voltál örömömben,
velem voltál bajban,
velem voltál, ha sírtam,
velem, ha kacagtam.


Meséltél és meséltél
igazakat, szépet,
kívántam, hogy a meséd
sose érjen véget.


Mit adtam én cserébe?
Te azt sose kérted,
de talán a két szemem
elárulta néked.


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Ha az élet nehézségei miatt a padlón kötsz ki, két választásod van. Lent maradsz, vagy felállsz, leporolod a nadrágodat, s emelt fővel továbbmész. Én az utóbbi mellett döntöttem. Valószínűleg néhányszor még fel kell majd tápászkodnom ebben az életben. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy meg is teszem." (Colleen Hoover)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Ha a legjobb akarsz lenni, olyan dolgokat kell tenned, amire mások nem hajlandók." (Michael Phelps)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Ne feledd: Azok az emberek, akik azt mondják: “lehetetlenek az álmaid”, már felhagytak az övékkel." (Grant Cardone)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Ha van erőfeszítés, akkor mindig van eredmény is." (Jigoro Kano)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Sosem tudhatod, milyen eredményei lesznek a cselekedeteidnek, de ha nem cselekszel, eredményük sem lesz." (Mahatma Gandhi)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Sosem az számít, amit mondasz, kívánsz, remélsz vagy akarsz; csak az számít, amit teszel." (Brian Tracy)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"A képességek követelik, hogy használják őket, és csak akkor hallgatnak el, amikor jól használják őket." (Abraham Maslow)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Mindig érdemes megpróbálni, még ha nem is tökéletes minden, még ha vannak is hibák. Amit meg lehet tenni, azt meg kell tenni." (Viola Ardone)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Minden pillanat a teremtés pillanata, és minden teremtő pillanatban végtelen lehetőségek rejlenek." (Shakti Gawain)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Sohase elégedj meg egy “majdnem”-mel!" (Moldova György)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Aki nem próbálja meg a lehetetlent, az a lehetségest sem fogja elérni soha." (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót." (Milton Berle)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül, hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat útközben úgyis meg fogod találni." (Napoleon Hill)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Ha valamit lehetetlennek tartasz, keresd meg hozzá a lehetőséget." (Bruce Lee)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Éhesnek kell lenni a sikerre; arra, hogy letegyünk valamit az asztalra; hogy lássanak és halljanak minket; és arra, hogy a világra hatással legyen az, amit teszünk." (Arnold Schwarzenegger)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Nem azoké a siker, akik sohasem buktak el, hanem azoké, akik elbuktak, és ismét felálltak belőle." (Kimi Raikkönen)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Az ésszerű ember igazodik a környezetéhez. Az ésszerűtlen ember magához igazítja a környezetét. Az ésszerűtlen emberek viszik előre a világot." (George Bernard Shaw)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Gondold meg, hogy ez a nap soha nem virrad fel még egyszer!" (Dante Alighieri)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Tudatos haladással és kis tehetséggel is hegyeket mozgathatsz meg." (Dwayne Johnson)


----------



## Peety78 (2022 Május 1)

"Ha naponta 6 órát alszol, akkor 18 marad. Ebbe bőven belefér sok munka, tanulás és még a szórakozás is. Tudom, hogy ilyenkor sokan felszisszennek, hogy hé, én 8-9 órát alszom. Hát javaslom, aludjanak gyorsabban." (Arnold Schwarzenegger)


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"Elgondolkodtam rajta, hogy vajon most tényleg adok, vagy egyszerűen csak hagyom, hogy elvegyen belőlem egy darabot?"


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"Nincs annyi ujjam, amivel meg tudnám mutatni, hogy hányszor kezdtem újra az életet."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"Lehet, hogy az élet már kiábrándult belőlem, de én kitartóan udvarolok neki."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"Belőlem csak letört egy újabb darab, de ő egészében tört össze."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"Mindenki a saját elméjében él, gyermekem."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"– Ha padlón vagy, nagyon gyorsan vegyél fel onnan valamit!
– Mire gondolsz?
Elhúzta a száját.
– Hát lehet, hogy most a szívedre, amit nem ártana leporolni. – Megittuk az italunkat, de le sem nyelte, máris folytatta: – Mikor használtad utoljára?
– A szívemet?
– Ühüm – bólogatott, és belekortyolt a sörébe.
– Ma reggel, például – magyaráztam. – Amikor megéreztem a frissen sült kenyér illatát a pékségben."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"Horákné egyenest a konyhába ment, ahol akkora lábos- és kannacsörömpölést vitt végbe, hogy a szomszédok akár azt is hihették, csapatai élén visszatért ama hírneves francőz Nagyonleó császár a Korzikák szigetéről."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"Tökéletes csend volt, és meglepő módon egyáltalán nem féltem. Már jártam ott, ahol mások a poklot hiszik. Nem volt újdonság az engem körülvevő sötétség."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"A környezetünk befolyásol minket, vagy tudat alatt mi keresünk olyan világot magunk köré, ami nekünk megfelel?"


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"Arra számítottam, hogy az idő majd megkeményíti a szívemet, de az idő csak arra volt jó, hogy telitömje az érzéseim szekrényét, amit most ki akarok borítani."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"Nem szabad túl mélyre merülnünk az önsajnálat tengerében, mert ha nem fordulunk időben vissza, könnyen belefulladhatunk."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

„Gyermekem. Az az óra, amelyik megállt, az elromlott. Így van ez az élettel is, ne akarj egy helyben toporogni, ne félj a változásoktól. Haladj előre, tudva, hogy a fontos állomásokhoz, mint a kronométer mutatója: ha eljön az ideje, úgyis visszatérsz.”


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"Bíborszínű lepelként lebegett a pirkadat a cirkuszsátor felett, a tábort körbeölelő tölgyek ágain tucatnyi madár üdvözölte a lassan ébredező tavaszt."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"És ekkor a szívem két darabja, amit eddig egy vékony, láthatatlan kapocs tartott össze, elszakad egymástól."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"_Mindaddig, amíg csupán szemlélem a víz hullámzó felszínét, addig ezen a parton fogok ragadni. A nagy elhatározás helyett a homokba rajzolgatok, hasznosnak tűnő dolgokkal ütöm el az időt, és próbálom elnyomni a tenger hívogató szavát."_


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"A lelkem lecsillapodott, a szívem nyugodtabban vert. A zene volt az én kapaszkodóm."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"Én azt tanultam, hogy türelmesnek kell lenni egy megbántott emberrel."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"...én jelenleg nem látom azokat a rózsaszín pillangókat repkedni, mint te a fájdalomcsillapítóktól. Nekem nem böktek a karomba semmit. Szóval…
– Lilák
– Mik?
– A pillangók…
– Istenem – súgtam. Nem mondtam neki semmit. Nem volt értelme. Majd, ha kialudta magát, folytatjuk."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"Nem volt még egy ember az életemben, aki előtt ennyiszer éreztem volna magam kínos helyzetben. Az önbecsülésem már a padlón kúszott utánam, a bokámba kapaszkodva, hátha van még remény a számára. "


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)

"Sehogy sem tudom kizárni őt magamból, hisz olyan mélyen fúrta magát belém, hogy ha kitépném, abba lehet, hogy belehalnék."


----------



## akf (2022 Május 2)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 5)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 5)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 5)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 5)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 5)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)

Ha véletlenül többször feltöltöm, tudom törölni? Köszönöm a válaszokat.


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)

_

_


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 7)




----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

Lassan járj tovább érsz.


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Csodás napot!
Kérdezni szeretnék…. Hol látom a hozzaszólásaim számát!


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

Szeretném


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

Elérni


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

A 20 db


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

H


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

O


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

Z


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

Z


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

Á


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

SZ


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

Ó


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

L


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

Á


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

S


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

T


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 8)

Köszönöm!


----------



## gerymusic2022 (2022 Május 9)

soltonka írta:


> Parancsolj Menyasszonytánc Mix,,, Köszi szépen!


Köszi a megosztást


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 14)

Próba


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 14)

Köszönöm hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

Nem --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

goldoltam--


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

volna --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

hogy --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

ide --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

jutok --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

hogy --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

hozzászólásokat --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

kell --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

termeljek --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

hogy --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

hozzáférést --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

kapjak --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

egyes --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

fórumok --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

elérése --


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

céljából.


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

Köszönöm.


----------



## pivett (2022 Május 16)




----------



## Daphné2022 (2022 Május 17)

11


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

Próbálkozom


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

én


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

is


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

a


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

megfelelő


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

számú


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

hozzászólás


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

összegyűjtésével


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

De


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

úgy


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

érzem,


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

hogy


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

még


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

szükséges


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

van


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

néhány


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

felesleges


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

bejegyzés


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

közzé


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

tételére.


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

És itt a vége!


----------



## Kormány Zsófi (2022 Május 23)

1


----------



## Kormány Zsófi (2022 Május 23)

2


----------



## Kormány Zsófi (2022 Május 23)

3


----------



## Kormány Zsófi (2022 Május 23)

4


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

A


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

B


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

C


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

S


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

K


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

G


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

O


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

Z


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

R


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

D


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

U


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

W


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

P


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

L


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

J


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

8


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

T


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

Q


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

I


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

Y


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

X


----------



## Polacsek Anna (2022 Május 31)

H


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

hor


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

pol


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

gol


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

and


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

1.e4 c6 2.d4 d5 3.e5 Qc7


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

1.e4 e5


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

2.Nf3 Nc6


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

3.Bb5


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

1.c4e6


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

2.g3d5


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

3.Bg2Nf6


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

12


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

2x2x2


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

7


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

Za


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

5


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

4


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

3


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

2


----------



## zrus (2022 Június 1)

1


----------



## Patrik1010 (2022 Június 6)

Te mondd,hogy bankrablás,a te hangod mélyebb


----------



## Patrik1010 (2022 Június 6)

A pisztácia kifogyott,csokoládé nem is volt!


----------



## Patrik1010 (2022 Június 6)

MZ/X, MZ/X Jelentkezz, jelentkezz


----------



## Patrik1010 (2022 Június 6)

Pumukli elvesz ezt, Pumukli azt, nem látják a kis ravaszt


----------



## Patrik1010 (2022 Június 6)

Mindjárt meg van a 20


----------



## Patrik1010 (2022 Június 6)

Már csak egy kell


----------



## Patrik1010 (2022 Június 6)

Éljen a Grund,éljen a Grund, éljen, éljen a Grund!


----------



## Streicher Szilvia (2022 Június 7)

Lóg az eső lába


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 15)

A bidesmakka


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 15)

Ha ideírom a kedvenc versemet, az hány mondatnak számít?


----------



## borekreka (2022 Június 22)

K


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget


----------



## realspot (2022 Június 23)

Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## realspot (2022 Június 23)

Gyűjtögetek


----------



## realspot (2022 Június 23)

Haladok


----------



## realspot (2022 Június 23)

11


----------



## realspot (2022 Június 23)

12


----------



## realspot (2022 Június 23)

13


----------



## realspot (2022 Június 23)




----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

1


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

2


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

3


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

4


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

5


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

6


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

7


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

8


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

9


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

10


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

11


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

12


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

13


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

14


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

15


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

16


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

17


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

18


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

19


----------



## Sebastian White (2022 Június 25)

20


----------



## KissN (2022 Június 28)

21


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

1


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

2


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

3


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

4


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

5


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

6


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

7


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

8


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

9


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

10


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

11


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

12


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

13


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

14


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

15


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

16


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

17


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

18


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

19


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

20


----------



## Szkm60 (2022 Július 9)

21


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

1


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

2


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

3


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

4


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

5


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

6


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

7


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

8


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

9


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

10


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

11


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

12


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

13


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

14


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

15


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

16


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

17


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

18


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

19


----------



## Csiszancs (2022 Július 11)

20


----------



## KissN (2022 Július 12)

1


----------



## KissN (2022 Július 12)

2


----------



## KissN (2022 Július 12)

3


----------



## KissN (2022 Július 12)

4


----------



## KissN (2022 Július 12)

5


----------



## KissN (2022 Július 12)

6


----------



## KissN (2022 Július 12)

7


----------



## KissN (2022 Július 12)

8


----------



## KissN (2022 Július 12)

9


----------



## KissN (2022 Július 12)

10


----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)

4


----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)

5


----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)

Csatolás megtekintése 20220612194052_IMG_1510.JPG


----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)

Csatolás megtekintése 20220603192102_IMG_1369.JPG


----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)

Csatolás megtekintése 20220611110824_IMG_1419.JPG


----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)

19


----------



## Krisy100 (2022 Július 14)

20


----------



## Fábry Szilvia (2022 Július 14)

1


----------



## Fábry Szilvia (2022 Július 14)

2


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

Köszi a fontos információt


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

82


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

Egy pár gondolat


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

"Aki nem tisztességesen keresi a pénzt, ahhoz a Jóisten nem ad szerencsét."


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

"Békességben jönnek a megoldások."


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

"Vedd magad körül jó emberekkel."


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

A pohár mindig félig tele


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

Meg kell tanulni nemet mondani.


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

"A sikeres élet egy álommal kezdődik."


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

"Fütyöréssz munka közben."


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

"Hagyd hogy az idő neked dolgozzek."


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

Kerüld a vitákat.


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

Tedd meg amitől félsz!


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

Az odafigyelés hatalmas ajándék


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

Mondj valami pozitívat


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

Használd a humor hatalmát.


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

Minden egy álommal kezdődik.


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

Céltudatosan kövesd az álmaid.


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

Gondolj merészet!


----------



## Zsanka_ (2022 Július 14)

A veszteséget fogd fel leckének.


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

egy


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

megérett


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

a meggy


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

kettő


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

csipkebokor


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

vessző


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

három


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

majd hazavárom


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

négy


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

biz’ oda nem mégy


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

öt


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

leesett a köd


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

hat


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

hasad a pad


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

hét


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

dörög az ég


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

nyolc


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

üres a polc


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

kilenc


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

Kis Ferenc


----------



## M4ry (2022 Július 17)

Tíz, tiszta víz.

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,

ott a szamár, megissza!


----------



## ifjszabojeno (2022 Július 22)

kamilla


----------



## ifjszabojeno (2022 Július 22)

Sásliliom


----------



## ifjszabojeno (2022 Július 22)

árnyékliliom


----------



## ifjszabojeno (2022 Július 22)

hortenzia


----------



## ifjszabojeno (2022 Július 22)

heuchera


----------



## ifjszabojeno (2022 Július 22)

tarka levelű nád


----------



## ifjszabojeno (2022 Július 22)

Astilbe


----------



## ifjszabojeno (2022 Július 22)

Levendula


----------



## ifjszabojeno (2022 Július 22)

páfrány


----------



## ifjszabojeno (2022 Július 22)

japán juhar


----------



## ifjszabojeno (2022 Július 22)

varjúháj


----------



## ifjszabojeno (2022 Július 22)

orgona


----------



## ifjszabojeno (2022 Július 22)

hibiszkusz


----------



## Nimue92 (2022 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## Nimue92 (2022 Augusztus 1)

19


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

szeretem a könyveket


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

szeretnék olvasni


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

olvashatnék?


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

boldog lennék ha olvashatnék


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

boldog vagyok ha olvashatok


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

boldog leszek ha újra olvashatok


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

jó olvasni


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

az olvasás az elmét élezi


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

fejleszti a szókincset


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

fejleszti az elmét


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

műveltebbé tesz


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

megóv az elbutulástól


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

műveltté tesz


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

több leszel az olvasás által


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

kevesebb biztosan nem


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

nem leszel funkcionális analfabéta


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

meghosszabbítja az életed


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

kérem hagy olvashassak


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

remélem boldog leszek hamarosan


----------



## aaandras (2022 Augusztus 2)

megtettem amit megkövetel a rend


----------



## Gabo.r (2022 Augusztus 2)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönet


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

Minden egy álommal kezdődik.


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

megtettem amit megkövetel a rend


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

harmadik k


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

4.


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

20202020202


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

21


----------



## Caravan (2022 Augusztus 5)

22


----------



## Vboszi (2022 Augusztus 9)

Köszönöm


----------



## Vboszi (2022 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## Vboszi (2022 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## Vboszi (2022 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## Vboszi (2022 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## husika76 (2022 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## husika76 (2022 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## Golyózápor (2022 Augusztus 13)

Kösz a lehetőséget!


----------



## Golyózápor (2022 Augusztus 13)

Remélem elérem valaha a limithatárt!


----------



## Golyózápor (2022 Augusztus 13)

Rengeteg fórum van itt!!!


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

1


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

2


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

9


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

11


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

13


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

14


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

15


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

16


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

18


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

19


----------



## dkzzs (2022 Augusztus 13)

20


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

Egy


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

hegy


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

megy.


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

Szembejön


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

a másik


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

hegy.


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

Ordítanak


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

ordasok:


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

Össze ne


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

morzsoljatok!


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

Én


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

is


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

hegy,


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

te


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

is


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

hegy,


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

nekünk


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

ugyan


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

egyremegy.


----------



## memnaat (2022 Augusztus 14)

Weöres Sándor


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Farkas


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Nyuszi


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Nyuszi


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Csiga


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Zene


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

E=m*c2


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Kenguru


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

kengyelfutó gyalog kakukk


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Szeretet


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Hideg fúzió


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Teller Ede


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Kabala


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Életfa


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Jóga


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Mese


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Fitnessz


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

diéta


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

kirándulás


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Kis kutya


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

oroszlán


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

memnaat írta:


> te


Ő


----------



## sugam (2022 Augusztus 14)

Mikiegér


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Hola


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Adios


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Soy Szilvia


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Szilvi vagyok


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Magyar vagyok


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Szis


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Hello


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Buenos diaz


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Jó napot


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Hello mindenki


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Üdv


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Üdvözlet


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Ciao


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Köszi mindent mindenkinek


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Üzenek, írok ott


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Minden jót!


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Pápá


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Sok jót!


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Szép napot!


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Jó egészséget!


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Nyugalmat, békét!


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Békességet!


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Boldogságot!


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Jó utat!


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Hasta lluego


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Szépet és jót!


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Egészséget!


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Sok puszi


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Csók


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Csóközön


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Hali


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Kitartást


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Pusszantás


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Mosoly


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Örömmel


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Szeretettel


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Még írok


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Cuppcupp


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Spanyországban élek jelenleg


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Hiányoznak a könyveim


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Szeretek olvasni


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Hiányzik az olvasás


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Olvasni jó dolog


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Jók a könyvek


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Jó éjt


----------



## Cziráki Szilvia (2022 Augusztus 15)

Szép időt!


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

1


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## Berzsi67 (2022 Augusztus 15)

Fsd


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

Kezdem a hozzászólást 1


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

Kezdem a hozzászólást


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

Kezdem a hozzászólást


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


AA


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

ss


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zz


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

df


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

Már csak 11


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


qwq


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


ghj


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


asd


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


8


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


sdf


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


sda


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


asd


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


12


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

15


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...





zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


qwe


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

16


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


123


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


asd


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


asd


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

20


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


yxc


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...





zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


asd


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

Pls


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


asdf


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

Xxx


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


asd


----------



## Kovátsits Zoltán (2022 Augusztus 16)

a


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


dasd


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

Már nem sok van


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

Türelem rózsát terem


----------



## poll67 (2022 Augusztus 16)

Lassú víz partot mos


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

V1


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

V2


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

V3


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

V4


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

V5


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

V6


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

V7


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

V8


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

V9


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

V10


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

1V1


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

2V1


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

3V1


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

4V1


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 17)

5V1


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 18)

6V1


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 18)

7V1


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 18)

8V1


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 18)

9V1


----------



## E-Van (2022 Augusztus 18)

10V1


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

1.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

2.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

3.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

4.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

5.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

6.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

7.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

8.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

9.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

10.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

11.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

12.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

13.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

14.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

15.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

16.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

17.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

18.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

19.


----------



## rolof.fanni (2022 Augusztus 23)

20.


----------



## mcurtis (2022 Augusztus 25)

Köszönöm a tanácsokat!


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

az előbb írtam már 20-at.


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

de most újra írok. mert az jó. 2


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

Nagyon jó... 3


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

Minden is jó! 4


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

nagyon jóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó 5


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

De jóóóóóóóóóóó! Hossszú sorokat is lehet írniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!! Jobban telik a tárhely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nagyon jóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó! 6


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

dséaklfjaéslkfjéalkjféakfjékalsjf <-------------ez is komment!!! 7


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

blalala 8


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

gyűjtsünk még. 9


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

kéne 10


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

11 se rossz... De hol van még a 20?


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

12 az már nem rossz. az 6+6....


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

Ezt a számot nem szeretm: 13


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

14. EZ már azért jobb mint a 13!


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

Még 6 kell a 20-hoz? 15-nél járok....


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

Már csak 5... ez a 16.


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

És hogy rohan az időőő. Megint elfogyott egy sör.... 17


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

Ez a baj a sörrel. ELfogy. De amíg ezt leírom, addig telik az időőőő. 18


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

és még kettő? 19


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

ez meg lesz a 20.  aztaaaa


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

csak hogy picit több legyen... 20+1=21


----------



## Pityókáska (2022 Augusztus 25)

És hogy teljes legyen az öröm!!!! 20+2=22!!!!!!!!!! Profi!


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

1


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

10


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

13


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

14


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

15


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## Africica (2022 Augusztus 30)

20


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

21


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

22


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

23


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

24


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

25


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

26


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

27


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

28


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

29


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

30


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

31


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

32


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

33


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

34


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

35


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

36


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

37


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

38


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

39


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

40


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

41


----------



## nagy macska (2022 Szeptember 7)

42


----------



## karesz0308 (2022 Szeptember 7)

Köszönöm


----------



## karesz0308 (2022 Szeptember 7)

43


----------



## karesz0308 (2022 Szeptember 7)

44


----------



## karesz0308 (2022 Szeptember 7)

45


----------



## karesz0308 (2022 Szeptember 7)

46


----------



## karesz0308 (2022 Szeptember 7)

47


----------



## karesz0308 (2022 Szeptember 7)

"A kezdet mindig ma van"


----------



## karesz0308 (2022 Szeptember 7)

49


----------



## karesz0308 (2022 Szeptember 7)

Bocsi a 48-at kihagytam


----------



## karesz0308 (2022 Szeptember 7)

Semmi sem lehetetlen, semmi sem olyan nehéz, hogy ne lenne érdemes megpróbálni.


----------



## karesz0308 (2022 Szeptember 7)

50


----------



## Dercon (2022 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## Dercon (2022 Szeptember 12)

1899


----------



## Dercon (2022 Szeptember 12)

y


----------



## Dercon (2022 Szeptember 13)

Morty


----------



## Dercon (2022 Szeptember 13)

true dat


----------



## Dercon (2022 Szeptember 13)

1


----------



## Dercon (2022 Szeptember 13)

2


----------



## Dercon (2022 Szeptember 13)

3


----------



## Dercon (2022 Szeptember 13)

4


----------



## Dercon (2022 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## Dercon (2022 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## Dercon (2022 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## Dercon (2022 Szeptember 13)

last, but best


----------



## Voodoo007 (2022 Szeptember 21)

1


----------



## Voodoo007 (2022 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## CSILLApatricia (2022 Szeptember 29)

21


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

1


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

11


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

v


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

4


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

5


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

6


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

7


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

8


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

9


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

10


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

11


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

12


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

23


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

14


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

15


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

16


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

27


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

38


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

49


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

100


----------



## Royzi (2022 Október 10)

122


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

123


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

124


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

125


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

126


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

127


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

128


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

129


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

130


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

131


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

132


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

133


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

134


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

134


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

135


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

136


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

137


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

138


----------



## RZsuzsi70 (2022 Október 11)

139


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 11)

01


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 11)

02


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 11)

03


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 11)

04


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 11)

04 :d


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 11)

06


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 11)

07


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 12)

08


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 12)

09


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 12)

10


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 13)

11


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 13)

12


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 13)

13


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 13)

14


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 13)

15


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 13)

16


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 13)

17


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 14)

18


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 14)

19


----------



## Herczku Péter (2022 Október 14)

20


----------



## Gara71 (2022 Október 25)

Tetszik ez a fórum.


----------



## EZsuzsi (2022 Október 25)

Jó ötlet ez a fórum


----------



## Enci87 (2022 November 4)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## amoca (2022 November 6)

3


----------



## amoca (2022 November 6)

4


----------



## szbi (2022 November 8)

1


----------



## szbi (2022 November 8)

2


----------



## szbi (2022 November 8)

3


----------



## szbi (2022 November 8)

4


----------



## szbi (2022 November 8)

5


----------



## szbi (2022 November 8)

6


----------



## szbi (2022 November 8)

7


----------



## szbi (2022 November 8)

8


----------



## szbi (2022 November 8)

9


----------



## szbi (2022 November 8)

10


----------



## szbi (2022 November 8)

11


----------



## szbi (2022 November 8)

12


----------



## szbi (2022 November 8)

13


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Most


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Tenyleg


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Kell


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

20


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Komment


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Hogy


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Lathass


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Bizonyos


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Témákat


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Kerdojel…


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Mert


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Akkor


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Irok


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Husz


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Hozzaszolast


----------



## Szirmayné Gedeon Viktória (2022 November 9)

*Az ígéretek kevesebbe kerülnek az ajándékoknál, és sokkal többet érnek náluk. Sohasem adunk annyit, mint amikor reményt adunk.*


----------



## Szirmayné Gedeon Viktória (2022 November 9)

Szegények azok, aki nem értek rá örvendeni a napfénynek, a víznek, a levegőnek, a virágoknak, az ételnek.

Wass Albert


----------



## Szirmayné Gedeon Viktória (2022 November 9)

A jövő nem egyetlen fonal, hanem végtelen számú fonalak szőttese.


----------



## Szirmayné Gedeon Viktória (2022 November 9)

Nincs olyan hitvány eszköz, hogy hasznát ne lehetne venni.


----------



## Szirmayné Gedeon Viktória (2022 November 9)

Úgy még sohasem volt, hogy valahogy ne lett volna.


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Mindenesetre irok itt tovabb


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Jobb ma egy tuzok mint tegnap egy veréb…


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Amit ma megtettél ne halaszd holnapra, mert már kész van.,,,


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Nem látja a fától az Ernőt


----------



## Szabo Zoltan 03 (2022 November 9)

Volék sirolm tudotlon


----------



## Szirmayné Gedeon Viktória (2022 November 9)

“Nem igazság, hogy a ráncok éppen a mosoly nyomán jelennek meg.”
Mark Twain


----------



## Szirmayné Gedeon Viktória (2022 November 9)

A mosoly a legkisebb távolság két ember között.


----------



## Szirmayné Gedeon Viktória (2022 November 9)

„Az élet túl rövid, hogy sokáig haragudjunk benne.”
Szabó Magda


----------



## Szirmayné Gedeon Viktória (2022 November 9)

„A belső érték számít csak, az nem pótolható semmi öltözékkel, semmi múló csillogással.”
Szabó Magda


----------



## Szirmayné Gedeon Viktória (2022 November 9)

Addig tündöklik a hold, mig a nap helyre ér.


----------



## Szirmayné Gedeon Viktória (2022 November 9)

A lónak négy lába van mégis megbotlik.


----------



## Szirmayné Gedeon Viktória (2022 November 9)

Aki keres talál.


----------



## EZsuzsi (2022 November 11)

nekem még 3 kell


----------



## _reka_sziget_ (2022 November 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Hol volt hol nem volt..


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Volt egyszer egy brekkencs.


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Ez a béka elment a közeli tóra.


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Mert nagyon melege volt a nyári napsütésben.


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Ahogy megérkezett, azonnal be is ugrott hogy lehűtse magát.


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Sajnos nem vette észre a táblát ami a tó mellett volt felállítva.


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

A táblán ez állt: Savas közeg! Fürdeni nem ajánlatos!


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Szegény brekkencsünk elkezdett feloldódni.


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Ha a brekkencs nem oldódott volna, a mesém is tovább tartott volna.


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Halihó! Léghajó!


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Pontos idő!


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Hideg zuhanyként érte a hír!


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Arra ugyan nem számított, hogy...


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Mikor és hol lesz a találkozó.


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

A.W. - Diamond Heart


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Cool Music


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Hallgasd a csendet.


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Fejlődési mechanizmus


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

Lassan készen is leszünk a cél elérésével.


----------



## Servicem (2022 November 13)

20. Befutó megérkezett.


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

1


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

2


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

3


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

4


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

5


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

6


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

7


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

8


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

9


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

10


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

11


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

12


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

13


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

14


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

15


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

16


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

17


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

18


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

19


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

20


----------



## BBogi14 (2022 November 16)

21


----------



## EZsuzsi (2022 November 16)

Ez a huszadik


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

Beállok a sorba én is....


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

Próbáltam persze konkrét témához szólni


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

De nem találtam


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

helyesnek és oda illónek


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

SZivesebben olvasom a híreket


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

persze hozzáfúzés nélkül


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

mert én inkább csak nézelődni szeretek


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

Az állandó tagsághoz,


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

persze az kell,


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

hogy meg legyen a


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

húsz darab


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

hozzászólás


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

Úgy látom,


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

ebben a


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

topicban , mindenki


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

arra törekszik


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

hogy meglegyen az


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

elvárt mennyiség...


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

Már csak azt nem tudom,


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

Látni fogom e


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

, hogy elértem a bűvös


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

huszas számot?


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

Vagy majd az admin


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

fogja beállítani


----------



## sioszamszer (2022 November 16)

automatizmus helyett!?


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

KOSZTOLÁNYI DEZSŐ: HAJNALI RÉSZEGSÉG​Elmondanám ezt néked. Ha nem unnád.


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

Múlt éjszaka - háromkor - abbahagytam
a munkát.


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

Le is feküdtem. Ám a gép az agyban


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

zörgött tovább, kattogva-zúgva nagyban,


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

csak forgolódtam dühösen az ágyon,


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

nem jött az álom.


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

Hívtam pedig, így és úgy, balga szókkal,


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

százig olvasva s mérges altatókkal.


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

Az, amit irtam, lázasan meredt rám.


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

Izgatta szívem negyven cigarettám.


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

Meg más egyéb is. A fekete. Minden.


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

Hát fölkelek, nem bánom az egészet,


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

sétálgatok szobámba le- föl, ingben,


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

köröttem a családi fészek,


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

köröttem a családi fészek,a szájakon lágy, álombeli mézek


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

s amint botorkálok itt, mint részeg,


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

az ablakon kinézek.


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

Várj csak, hogy is kezdjem, hogy magyarázzam?


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

Te ismered a házam


----------



## noik (2022 November 24)

s ha emlékezni tudsz a
a hálószobámra, azt is tudhatod,
milyen szegényes, elhagyott
ilyenkor innen a Logodi-utca,
ahol lakom.


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

Mikolainé Erika írta:


> 1


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

2


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

3


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

4


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

5


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

6


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

7


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

8


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

9


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

10


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

11


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

12


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

13


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

14


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

15


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

16


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

17


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

18


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

19


----------



## Mikolainé Erika (2022 November 28)

20


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

18


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

17


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

16


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

15


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

14


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

13


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

12


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

11


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

10


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

9


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

8


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

7


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

6


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

5


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

4


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

3


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

2


----------



## Fekete Annamária (2022 November 28)

1


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

1


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

2


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

3


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

4


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

5


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

6


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

7


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

8


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

9


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

10


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

11


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

12


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

13


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

14


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

15


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

16


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

17


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

A


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

18


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

19


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

B


----------



## szogletzaszlo (2022 November 28)

20


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

C


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

D


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

E


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

F


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

7


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

8


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

9


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

10


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

11


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

12


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

14


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

13


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

15


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

16


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

17


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

18


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

19


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

20


----------



## kj560 (2022 November 28)

Ablak zsiráf


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

*ADY ENDRE: HARANG CSENDÜL I.*​_Harang csendül,
Ének zendül,_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Messze zsong a hálaének_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Az én kedves kis falumban
Karácsonykor_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Magába száll minden lélek._


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Minden ember_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Szeretettel_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Borul földre imádkozni,_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Az én kedves kis falumban_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_A Messiás_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Boldogságot szokott hozni._


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_A templomba_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Hosszú sorba’_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Indulnak el ifjak, vének,_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Az én kedves kis falumban_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Hálát adnak_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_A magasság Istenének._


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Mintha itt lenn_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_A nagy Isten_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Szent kegyelme súgna, szállna,_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Az én kedves kis falumban_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Minden szívben_


----------



## Granila (2022 November 29)

_Csak szeretet lakik máma._


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

1


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

2


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

3


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

4


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

5


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

6


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

7


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

8


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

9


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

10


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

11


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

12


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

13


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

14


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

15


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

16


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

17


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

18


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

19


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

20


----------



## Captain13 (2022 November 29)

21


----------



## lumas (2022 December 3)

remélem a többi fórumra írt hozzászólásom is számít


----------



## lumas (2022 December 3)

így túl egyszerű lenne


----------



## lumas (2022 December 3)

nehéz itt eligazodni


----------



## lumas (2022 December 3)

hát vajh most mi lesz


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

Első hsz


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

második


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

harmadik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

negyedik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

ötödik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

hatodik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

hetedik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

nyolcadik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

kilencedik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

tizedik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

tizenegyedik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

tizenkettedik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

tizenharmadik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

tizennegyedik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

tizenötödik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

tizenhatodik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

tizenhetedik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

Huszadik hsz
-Fin-​


----------



## Tenzeral (2022 December 12)

Ui.: Huszonegyedik ráadás hsz


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

egy


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

kettő


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

három


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

négy


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

öt


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

hat


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

hét


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

nyolc


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

kilenc


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

tíz


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

tizenegy


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

tizenkettő


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

tizenhárom


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

tizennégy


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

tizenöt


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

tizenhat


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

tizenhét


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

tizennyolc


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Anti270 (2022 December 23)

húsz


----------



## zolika67 (2022 December 23)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

unikornia írta:


>


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

1


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

2


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

3


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

Négy


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

Öt


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

6


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

Hét


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

8


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

9


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

10


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

11


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

Tizenkettő , 12


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

13


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

14


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

Tizenöt, 15,


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

16, Tizenhat


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

17


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

Tiiizzzeeennnnnnyyyooolllcccc


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

19


----------



## Emily Szilvi (2022 December 26)

20 Boldog Ünnepeket!


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

1


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

1


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

2


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

3.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

4.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

5.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

6.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

7.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

8.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

9.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

10.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

11.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

12.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

13.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

14.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

15.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

16.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

17.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

18.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

19.


----------



## Zoé Danvers (2023 Január 3)

20.


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

1


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

2


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

3


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

4


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

5


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

6


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

7


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

8


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

9


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

10


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

11


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

12


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

13


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

14


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

15


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

16


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

17


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

18


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

19


----------



## llacii (2023 Január 5)

20


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan
> össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.
> 
> ...


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

1)
Filantrópia?
- Néhány embert szeretek, de a többit nem
(Fodor Ákos)


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

Időálló igazság az életben, hogy a feltörekvőknek el kell viselniük a bebetonozottak bántalmazását


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

Láttál már ilyet. Átélted. Elkeseredetten harcoltál valamiért, és csak tovább rontottál a helyzeten.


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

Nem kell minden megtenned másokért.


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

Fredrik Backman


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

Nagylelkűség - tékozlás és zsugoriság között


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

Bátorság - gyávaság és meggondolatlanság között


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

Tecato gusano


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

527. oldal: Az az utolsó idegszálam, amin taposol (David Foster Wallace - Végtelen tréfa)


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

285. oldal: A szimpla absztinencia és a felépülés között nagy a különbség


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

208. oldal: 
Tecato Gusano: Lelki nyavaja, ami visszahajtja a függőt az őt fogvatartó szer karjaiba.
Pszichés féreg, amit nem lehet sem jóllakatni, sem elpusztítani.


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

367. oldal:
Az a kibaszás az egészben, hogy akarnod kell...


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

367. oldal:
A betegség mindig a saját akaratodban fészkel, ott szövi hálóját.


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

A sajátodnak vélt akarat már ki tudja, hány szeszgőzös év óta nem a sajátod


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

Saját tapasztalat alapján így nevezi a betegséget: Pók.
És neked ki kell éheztetned a pókot.
Fel kell adnod az akaratodat.


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

Fodor Ákos
Jókívánság
Legyen erőd lent hagyni, 
amit nincs erőd följebb emelni.


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

Fodor Ákos
Love Story
Addig kerestelek,
míg meg nem találtál


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

Fodor Ákos
Házassági emlék-mű
van, amikor tisztább
eltörni egy tányért, mint
elmosogatni


----------



## aibolya (2023 Január 5)

Fodor Ákos
Tündérpárbeszéd
- Tudsz játszani?
- Tudok.
- És szeretsz is?
- És szeretlek is.


----------



## mona832 (2023 Január 6)

Köszönöm


----------



## mona832 (2023 Január 6)

Hogy


----------



## mona832 (2023 Január 6)

Itt


----------



## mona832 (2023 Január 6)

Lehetek


----------



## mona832 (2023 Január 6)

Közöttetek


----------



## mona832 (2023 Január 6)

Mèg


----------



## mona832 (2023 Január 6)

5


----------



## mona832 (2023 Január 6)

4


----------



## mona832 (2023 Január 6)

3


----------



## mona832 (2023 Január 6)

2


----------



## mona832 (2023 Január 6)

1


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Illetve horgolással kapcsolatosan gyűjtenék infót


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Boldog új évet


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Egy


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Három


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Négy


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Öt


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Hat


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Hét


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

8


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

9


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

10


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Kismadár


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Őzike


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Vadkacsa


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Napraforgó


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Hóvirág


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Búzavirág


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Nyárfa


----------



## Torma Éva (2023 Január 6)

Fűzfa


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:47)




----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:48)

2


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:49)

3


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:49)

4


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:50)

5


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:51)

6


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:51)

7


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:52)

8


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:55)

9


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:56)

10


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:57)

11


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:58)

12


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:58)

13


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:59)

14


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 16:59)

15


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 17:00)

16


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 17:01)

17


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 17:01)

18


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 17:02)

19


----------



## fakebot (Vasárnap, 17:03)




----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 14:56)

1


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 14:56)

2


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 14:57)

3


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 14:58)

4


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 14:58)

5


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:01)

6


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:02)

7


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:03)

8


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:03)

9


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:04)

10


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:16)

11


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:16)

12


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:17)

13


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:18)

14


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:18)

15


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:19)

16


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:19)

17


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:20)

18


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:21)

19


----------



## I.killed.cupid0 (Kedd, 15:22)

Végreeee


----------

